#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  تعالوا نفضحهم جميعا فضيحة بجلاجل

## abomena62

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحياتي لكل ابناء مصر بلا تمييز
داخل وخارج مصر
متمنيا للجميع الخير والصحة والسعادة
واعتذر لكل اعضاء المنتدى عن الغيبة الطويلة لاسباب اكتائبية حادة
وايه رأيكم نفتح موضوع طريف جدا
اكيد كلنا اتعرضنا ليه
اكيد مفيش ولا واحد فينا إلا وحصل معاه حاجة زي كده
الإيه ميلات التي تأتي من مناطق عدة في العالم
لسكان مصر خصوصا وللدول العربية عموما
ايه ميلات النصب الالكتروني والضحك على الذقون
وعن سر اختياري للقاعة السياسية لعرض الموضوع
لان فعلا الموضوع ده شكله سياسة منظمة لتخريب الاقتصادات في هذه الدول
الموضوع انتشر كظاهرة لم يعد من الممكن السكوت عنها
وارجو من كل اعضاء المنتدى الاعزاء الذين لهم اكثر من عضوية في اكثر من منتدى نقل هذا الموضوع لكل المنتديات
حتى نفضح مافيا النصب الالكتروني عبر رسائل البريد الاكتروني العشوائي لكل الناس في وقت واحد تقريبا
وطبعا لو من كل3أو 4 آلاف رسالة اصطادوا ضحية واحدة لكان نصرا عزيزا مؤزرا لهم 
وهذا هو الهدف من نشر هذا الموضوع
وأرجو من كل من تلقى ايه ميل من هؤلاء النصابين أن ينقله لنا هنا في هذا النتدى حتى يتعظ الجميع أولا
وحتى يحافظ على وقته الثمين ثانيا بألا يهلكه في فتح هذه الرسائل والرد عليها في حلقات متصلة كالمسلسل الرمضاني
حتى يكتشف في النهاية أنهم نصابون محترفون ومجرمون عتاة هداهم فكرهم الإبليسي المتشيطن لهذه الأفكار الجهنمية الملعونة لحصد مئات الملايين من الدولارات من أفقر فقراء العالم
إن الفكرة الأساسية التي يعتمد عليها نجاحهم الساحق هي مداعبة احلام الفقراء بالثراء السريع والمفاجئ ودون أي مجهود ودون أي عمل
 وكذلك مبدأ البعض ولسان حاله يقول(ضربوا الأعور على عينه قالك خسرانة خسرانة) كأن يقول وماله ابعتلهم ال400دولار اللي عايزنهم وخلاص طلعوا نصابين يبقى الله يعوض علينا وبجملة الخراب اللي اتفرض علينا من قبيلة الحزب الحاكم ورجالاته الجبابرة.... طلعوا صادقين يبقى آهو الواحد اصبح مليونير من حيث لايدري ولا يحتسب آه والله أنا شخصيا قابلت ناس تفكيرها كده تصوروا الضياع اللي بعضنا وصله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

والقصص كتيرة جدا معظمها يدور حول اللوتارية حيث يأتيك إيه ميل ليخبرك ببشرى سارة المفروض أنها تدغدغ أعصاب أي واحد فينا خصوصا في زمن الغلاء الفاحش الذي فرضه علينا فخامته   وأعوانه
   وعادة ما يتراوح المبلغ المزعوم ما بين نص مليون الى خمسة ملايين دولار او يورو أو جنيه استرليني
ولاحظ دايما إن العملات الثلاث الرئيسية هي العامل المشترك الأعظم لهذه الإيه ميلات
وطبعا أنا مصري وأبويا مصري
وحتى الجنيه بتاعي مصري
تخيلوا لو الواحد جتله رسالة إنه كسب5000000جنيه استرليني في يانصيب الكتروني اتعمل في البلاد(المحترمة) اللي فيها(حقوق الإنسان على ودنه) تخيلوا بأسعار الجنيه المصري حتبقى ثروته كام
  طبعا أنا لا أدعوكم الآن لعمل الحسبة لأن مالهاش لازمة أصلا
العملية كلها نصب في نصب
وعلى فكرة الدول التي يصدر منها هذه الإيه ميلات بنسة99 / هي هولندا وبريطانيا وغانا ونيجيريا بشكل أساسي
وبعد ان  تبتسم للحظ الرهيب الذي (إبتسم للك أخيرا) حيث أن الإيه ميل بتاعك إختاروه عشوائي من بين15مليون إيه ميل(تخيل) تم الحصول عليها [غذن مسبق من مايكروسوفت أو الياهو أو ......إالخ(حتى الايه ميلات ياولداه خدوها بشكل مشروع تماما) وبعد ذلك تبدأ في مجاراتهم سيقولون لك إنهم أرسلوا الشيك بتاعك ومعاه شهادة المشروعية القانونية الدولية التي تثبت إنك     ولا مؤاخذة كسبت فلوسك من لوتارية دولية نزيهة وإن هذا المبلغ الضخم الذي هبط على رأسك فجأة ليس له علاقة بالإرهاب أو غسيل الأموال أو تجارة السلاح(حريصين قوي ولاد الإيه) المهم الحاجات دي بعتوهالك على شركة دولية محترمة جدا جدا جدا للطرود وطبعا الشركة دي للأنها محترمة عملالك تأمين على الطرد وعلشان الشيك ييجي لسعادتك لازم تدفع مبلغ يتراوح عادة ما بين550إالى2000جنيه استرليني أو يورو أو دولار أمريكاني يا معجباني حسب الشركة وحسب استعجالك لاستلام الشيك(فيه إمكانية تستلمه خلال48أو72ساعةأو لو إنته أعصابك هادية ممكن خلال أسبوع)
المهم علشان مطولش أكتر من كده أنا حبعتلكم نموذج لأحد هذه الإيه ميلات ونواصل تباعا في المرات القادمة فضح هؤلاء المجرمين النصابين السفاحين



notification‏ 
From: Dreamlotto NL (drlot_nl68@hotmail.com) 
Sent: Saturday, August 18, 2007 12:16:41 PM 
Reply-to: fortissecunit@yahoo.de 
To:   

WINNING NOTICE FOR CATEGORY "C" Dream Lotto
NETHERLAND  DL/NLW/18-C839392476:

It is our pleasure to inform you that you have emerged
as a Category "C" winner of the  Dream Lotto
Netherland. CONGRATULATIONS! You are entitled to a
prize sum of 500,000.00 Euros. Reference number for
your prize is DL/NLW/18-C839392476.
As a category "C" winner, you have been selected from
a total number of 25,000 names drawn from Asia,Africa,
Europe, Middle East and America. After the computer
ballot of our International Promotions Program, only
Ten winners emerged in this category and therefore
are to receive payouts of 500,000.00 Euros from the
total 5,000,000.00 Euros for C category winners.
To immediately collect your prize, please contact our
Category "C" financial handler with information
below:
Mr Michel Doesburg
Financial Director
Fortis Fiduciary Unit
Tel: +31619285204
Email: fortissecunit@yahoo.de
Provide prize reference number DL/NLW/18-C839392476
for confirmation. In your best interests, you must 
initiate contact within two days of receipt of this
correspondence.Fortis Fiduciary Unit will handle all
financial matters with regards to claiming your prize.
You are also advised to send a copy of this email by
email,to your financial handler Mr Michel Doesburg,
when contacting him.
You are to keep all lotto information from the
public as we will not entertain cases of multiple
claims processing or compromise the privacy and
security for all winners.
Please be informed that all winners will be required
to make a NON DEDUCTABLE advance payment of
processment and legal  documentation charges of $400
USD to
enable our finance department process the release of
your
winnings.
We congratulate you once again and it is our hope that
you participate in any of our international programs
in the nearest future.
Thank you.
Sincerely,
Wendy C. Zuurman.
Promotions Manager
Dream Lotto Netherlands.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
See what you’re getting into…before you go there See it! 



© 2008 Microsoft Privacy Legal  Help Central Account Feedback  

 أوكيه هذا نموذج واحد من آلاف النماذج التي ترد يوميا للمصريين والعرب بهدف نهب ثرواتهم وافقارهم
نرجو من الجميع أن يرسل لنا نماذج النصب المتعددة هنا حتى يستفيد الجميع
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

إسمحوا لي بضم صوتي معكم... فقد تعرضت لمثل هذه المحاولات، وكذلك بعض اصدقائي... والساذج منهم دفع الثمن غاليا.

وأحب أن أضيف صورة أخرى للنصب وهي:

يرسل لك شخص ما بأنه موظف مهم في بنك ما (غالبا من دولة إفريقية) بأن لديهم وديعة باسم شخص توفي حديثا (وديعة بعشرات الملايين) وأن المتوفي ليس لديه أقارب...

ويقترح عليك أن تتقدم بصفتك وريثه الوحيد (انتحال شخصية)، لتقبض الوديعة وتتقاسموها... على أنه سيتولى إعداد كل الوثائق اللازمة (المزورة طبعا)...

وفي مرحلة متأخرة وساخنة... يطلب منك مبلغا لإرسال الوثائق.... ثم... سلم لي ع المترو.

----------


## abomena62

> السلام عليكم
> 
> إسمحوا لي بضم صوتي معكم... فقد تعرضت لمثل هذه المحاولات، وكذلك بعض اصدقائي... والساذج منهم دفع الثمن غاليا.
> 
> وأحب أن أضيف صورة أخرى للنصب وهي:
> 
> يرسل لك شخص ما بأنه موظف مهم في بنك ما (غالبا من دولة إفريقية) بأن لديهم وديعة باسم شخص توفي حديثا (وديعة بعشرات الملايين) وأن المتوفي ليس لديه أقارب...
> 
> ويقترح عليك أن تتقدم بصفتك وريثه الوحيد (انتحال شخصية)، لتقبض الوديعة وتتقاسموها... على أنه سيتولى إعداد كل الوثائق اللازمة (المزورة طبعا)...
> ...


الأخ الفاضل الأستاذ أيمن
سرني مرورك
ومصداقا لكلامك سأرسل نسخة طبق الأصل لما قلت 
ولقد وصلتني أنا شخصيا
من شخص يدعي أنه المحامي الخاص لمهاجر عربي مات(ياولداه في حادث تفجير قطار في بلد المهجر)
وترك مبلغ بسيط جدا من المال
والمبلغ هو10000000دولار أمريكاني فاخر أي والله عشرة ملايين دولار فقط لاغير ولأنه راجل محامي وشاطر حيخلصلك المبلغ ببساطة وسهولة وتمكن واقتدار وعبقرية ما تخرش الميه
قال إيه والمحكمة الملكية البريطانية المحترمة حتصدق بالإيه ميل إنك إنت يا ذا الإسم الشبيه بالمرحوم(ألف رحمة ونور ينزلوا علينا وعليه يا رب) لمجرد قال إيه إن خامس إسم في اسمك يشبه سابع إسم في إسمه
المهم وبعد ما يقولك إنه حياخد50/ بس من المبلغ وإنته 40/ والعشرة في الميه نظير المصاريف وإستخراج كل الاوراق النظامية المطلوبة(لاحظ إن النسبة دي1000000دولار يعني ماهيش هينة) حتلاقيه ياعيني مزنوق جدا في2700جنيه إسترليني بعد ماصرف كل اللي معاه 4000إسترليني وخلص كل حاجة تمام التمام وفاض ورقة واحدة من المحكمة علشان البنك يصرفلك الفلوس فورا وطبعا تأكيدا للكلام ده حيجيلك إيه ميل فعلا من المحكمة تتطلب مبلغ ال2700 وقال إيه كمان(المحكمة)بتأكد إنك أول ما تبعتهم البنك حيديلك فلوسك فورا فورا فورا
والأهم إن العملية مزنقة والوقت  ضيق والبنك عاطي فرصة محددة لإنهاء الاجراءات وإلا(مالكش حق في الورث يا وريث ياشرعي يا وحيد علشان اتأخرت)
واليكم نسخة من هذا الإيه اللذيذ جدا
الذي أرجو ألا يكون هناك مصري أو عربي واحد قد سقط ضحية لهذا النصاب أو غيره بإذن الله تعالى

 New
  Reply
  Reply all
  Forward
  Delete
  Junk



  Move to[New folder...]Inbox‎Junk‎Drafts‎Sent‎Deleted‎ 
  Options

URGERNT RESPONSE NEEDED‏ 
From: LEO CHUNG CHAMBERS (info@stanford.edu) 
Sent: Sunday, February 17, 2008 12:44:54 AM 
Reply-to: leochungchambers@live.com 
To:   

-- I am Barrister Leo Chung the Personal attorney to one deceasedimmigrant from your country, also referred to as my client.On the 12th of July 2003, my client, his wife and theironly Child died in the train bomb blast along Edgware roadUk. Some of his properties, was put out for sale which Imonitored the payment as his attorney, has been bought andpaid for. Now the money paid was deposited into his Localaccount here in London.I hereby contact you to assist in repatriating the moneyand property left behind by my late client before they getconfiscated or declared unserviceable by his bank. This isbecause alleffort I made since three years ago to get any of hisrelation to stand as a next of kin was not successful.However, in my process of thinking of what to do in other tomake sure his account worth 10 Million Dollars does not getconfiscated by his bank, I found on the internet that theiris exact similarity between his Surname and your last name,I have decided to contact you to stand as the next of KIN tomy late client, though I believe you are not related to him,but for the fact that you have a similar name with my lateclient, this proposal could be carried out successfully withyour kind assistance.The bank has issued me a notice to provide any of his nextof kin or have the account confiscated within 14 officialworking days. And since I have been unsuccessful in locatingthe relatives, I now seek your consent to present you as thenext of kin to my late client, so that the proceeds of thisaccount valued at 10 Million Dollars can be paid to you andthen you and I can share the money. 50% to me and 40% foryou and 10% for miscellaneous expenses that might ariseduring the course of this transaction. I have all thenecessary information/documents that can be used to back upthis claim.If my request is granted please get back to me on myprivateemail ::(: leochungchambers@live.com). Once again, I wouldappreciate if youget back to me on my private email because of theconfidentiality of this proposal.RegardsBar Leo Chung(leochungchambers@live.com)      

Want to race through your inbox even faster? Try the full version of Windows Live Hotmail. (It's free, too.)  

© 2008 Microsoft Privacy Legal  Help Central Account Feedback

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

لقد تعرضت لعملية اللوتارية مرات عديدة أول مرة كانت عام 2006 و أرسلوا لى صورة شهادة التصديق و خلافه و طلبوا 700 جنيه إسترلينى يتم إضافتها في حساب معين لرفع قضية لأن الحكومة البريطانية لا تسمح بخروج الأموال للشرق الأوسط إلا بعد التأكد من عدم ذهابها لأغراض الإرهاب و بعد ردود طويلة توقفت رسائلهم 

و من شهر عادوا مرتين فكتبت للأول أننى لا أملك هذا المبلغ و لكن تفضلوا بخصمه من الجائزة و أنا في مقابل ذلك متبرع بـ 10% من المبلغ لمستشفى لندن كلينك و بـ 20% لمعهد الكبد بالمنصورة "تحت الإنشاء" و لم يرد بعدها

و في المرة الثانية إختصرت الطريق و كتبت نفس الكلام من الآخر بدلا من الأخذ و الرد و الحوارات المملة

و الأعجب هى رسائل يطلب أصحابها منك بعد موضوع طوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل عن أنه ابن مناضل أفريقى و معه مبلغ كام مليون يورو أبوه جمعهم في حياته و يطلب منك رقم حسابك لتحويل المبلغ لحسابك مقابل 15% لك و ذلك نظرا لثقته فيك

فرديت عليهم "طيب و تعرفونى منين علشان تثقوا فيا"
و بعدإلحاح منهم قلت لهم "لا أتعامل مع لصوص"

و أصبحت أحذف الايميل بمجرد قراءة البداية

شكراً

----------


## abomena62

> السلام عليكم
> 
> لقد تعرضت لعملية اللوتارية مرات عديدة أول مرة كانت عام 2006 و أرسلوا لى صورة شهادة التصديق و خلافه و طلبوا 700 جنيه إسترلينى يتم إضافتها في حساب معين لرفع قضية لأن الحكومة البريطانية لا تسمح بخروج الأموال للشرق الأوسط إلا بعد التأكد من عدم ذهابها لأغراض الإرهاب و بعد ردود طويلة توقفت رسائلهم 
> 
> و من شهر عادوا مرتين فكتبت للأول أننى لا أملك هذا المبلغ و لكن تفضلوا بخصمه من الجائزة و أنا في مقابل ذلك متبرع بـ 10&#37; من المبلغ لمستشفى لندن كلينك و بـ 20% لمعهد الكبد بالمنصورة "تحت الإنشاء" و لم يرد بعدها
> 
> و في المرة الثانية إختصرت الطريق و كتبت نفس الكلام من الآخر بدلا من الأخذ و الرد و الحوارات المملة
> 
> و الأعجب هى رسائل يطلب أصحابها منك بعد موضوع طوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل عن أنه ابن مناضل أفريقى و معه مبلغ كام مليون يورو أبوه جمعهم في حياته و يطلب منك رقم حسابك لتحويل المبلغ لحسابك مقابل 15% لك و ذلك نظرا لثقته فيك
> ...


أخي الكريم
هذه الأيام بالذات زادت المعدلات بشكل غير طبيعي أبدا
إنهم يرسلون للكل تقريبا وبشكل عشوائي
ويبدو أن  لديهم سيرفر امكاناته جبارة
والهدف من مجاراة هؤلاء
 لاهو تصديقهم
ولا هو طمعا في امولهم التي لن تأتي ابدا
ولا حتى استحلالا لمال حرام إذ كيف لك أن ترث من يمت لا لك بصلة
ولكن علينا جميعا ان نعرف كيف يفكر هؤلاء
بل كيف يطورون آلاعيبهم وحيلهم كل يوم
كانوا في البداية يقولون لك ارسلنا شيك اللوتارية الى شركة طرود
ولما زودوا الحبكة حبتين قالوا الشيك وعاه لاب توب وكاب تذكاري من المؤسسة اللي عملت اللوتارية
ومعاهم تي شيرت تذكاري جميل ورقيق وبرضه عليه شعار اللوتارية
وطبعا كل ده كلام فاكر جنب مئات الآلاف ولكن زيادة حبكة حتى يبدو ارسال الشيك لشركة طرود منطقيا
وفي عام2005 ذهبت للسفارة الهولندية بالقاهرة
واعطيتهم عنوانين هؤلاء وارقام فاكساتهم وتليفوناتهم
الا انهم للاسف قالولي مالناش دعوة احنا كل دورنا ان احنا نحذر الناس وبس
وطبعا أنا كنت رحتلهم بعد أول ايه ميل جالي للوتارية محبوكة ميه الميه
وفتحت الويب سايت بتاع الجهة المنظمة للوتارية ولقيت النصابين منظمين نسهم عشرة على عشرة
وفتحت الموقع بتاع شركة الطرود ولقيت العملية محبوكة تمام التمام
واتصلت بمدير شركة ويسترن يونيون بالقاهرة
والراجل حذرني وقالي دول نصابين محترفيت وكل اللي بعتلهم بيراجعني ولا حول ولا قوة لي لانصافه
والغريب ان السفارة الهولندية بالزمالك لم تهتم بالموضوع
واكتفت بتعليق وريقة صغية في الاستقبال تحذر من اللوتاريات الوهمية
ولما اتصلت بالموبايل الذي خصصه السفير شخصيا للطوارئ التي قد يتعرض لها الهولنديون في القاهرة او غيرها من المدن المصرية
ابدى امتعاضا شديدا لازعاده بلا مبرر من وجهة نظره على امر لاقيمة الله
وقال لي ان هذا الموبايل مخصص للحوادث والمشاكل الكبرى التي يقع فيها بنو جلدته
وقلت له ان هذا الامر يمس سمعة بلده وهو لا يقل اهمية عن كسر رجل مواطن في حادث سير
ولقد تركت لك ارقام تليفوناتهم وعنونيهم في السفارة لعل وعسى تقومون بشئ ضدهم
وطبعا لا حياة لمن تنادي
ولذا ارجو من خلال هذا المنتدى ان نشهر بهم جميعا حماية للناس
وأرجو الا يدفع احد مليما واحدا عن طريق ويسترن يونيون او غيرها
ولاتعطي رقم حسابك البنكي لاحد
ورقم ال
ATM
لاحد
ولا رقم الفيزا او الماستر كارد
ولا حتى رقم الباسوورد بتاع الايه ميل بتاعك لاحد
ففي اغرب واحدث رسالة وصلتني بعيد كتابة هذا الموضوع مباشرة ايه ميل يبلغني بانني كسبت لوتارية
ويطالبني بالباسوورد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جديدة مش كده؟
على أي حال استمتعوا بقرائته


From: ATM PAYMENT DEPARTMENT (foundationhumanresource@yahoo.com.tr) 
Sent: Wednesday, March 05, 2008 10 :53: 25 AM 



FINAMA BANK
LONDON OFFICE
Lloyds TSB Bank
160-162 High Street 
Action, London W3 6RA




REF:ATM CARD  PAYMENT / DIRECT DEPOSIT TRANSFER 





Congratulations  as a winner of the Finama Bank ATM draw.

Your wins in total of one million British pound sterling has been placed in a Master Card(Credit card) safe deposit with the FINAMA CENTRAL  BANK  and will be made available .


For adequate progressive measure ,do make contact with the offshore remittance department of the finama bank without delay through the office of the Bank Governor ,Mr David Wilcox.


FINAMA OFFSHORE FOREIGN 
EXCHANGE REMITTANCE
Mr David Wilcox.
Tellphone:+44-7024055170 
                +2347055956472
EMAIL: finamatransferdepartment@live.com
WEB LINK/http://www.banquefinama.fr/


Do furnish the office of Mr Wilcox via email, your required details outlined below.

I Full name

II Postal contact

III Phone and fax number

IV Email

V password


PAYMENT OUTLINE

*Your fund will be credited via the treasury offshore account of the finama bank through a bank wire transfer into any of your nominated bank account.

I will require you respond immediately for further guide in the course of the transaction.

Larry.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yahoo! kullaniyor musunuz?
Istenmeyen postadan biktiniz mi? Istenmeyen postadan en iyi korunma Yahoo! Posta'da
http://tr.mail.yahoo.com

Want to race through your inbox even faster? Try the full version of Windows Live Hotmail. (It's free, too.)  

&#169; 2008 Microsoft Privacy Legal  Help Central Account Feedback

----------


## atefhelal

*يأتينى على بريدى يوميا منذ أكثر من عام مثل تلك الخطابات ومهما  عملت على غلقهم وغلق عناوين أصحابهم  فهى مازالت تقتحم صندوق بريدى الإلكترونى .. ومنها كان خطابا  منذ حوالى خمسة شهور يحمل شعار ميكروسوفت ويزف لى خبرا أنى فزت بمليون جنيه استرلينى ، فاتصلت بميكروسوفت مصر تليفونيا وأبلغتهم بتفاصيل الرسالة وهل يمكن أن يتعاملوا مع صاحبها النصاب .. فكان الرد أنه من الصعب ذلك .. وقالوا أنه لايمكنهم استخدام عنوان ميكروسوفت البريدى أى @microsoft .... لأن هذا العنوان قاصر على العاملين بميكروسوفت أو العاملين لحساب ميكروسوفت .. وهم فى الغالب يستخدمون بريد الياهو أو الـ جى ميل أو الهوتميل ...*

*وفى جميع الأحوال :*

*المحتال مبسوط طالما أن الطماع والمغفل موجود* 
*فأول سؤال يجب أن يتبادر لذهن أى إنسان يصله مثل تلك الخطابات  هو ...*

*لماذا قد تم اختيارى لأكسب هذا المبلغ الخرافى  ؟*

*وماذا فعلته لكى يكون المقابل كنزا  بهذا الحجم ؟*

*هل كنت واحدا من الأربعين حرامى بتوع على بابا ؟*

*وهل يعطى إنسان أوجن مثل هذا المبلغ الضخم لمخلوق دون مقابل ؟*

*وأخيرا هل الحداية بتحدًّف كتاكيت كما يقول المثل الشعبى ؟؟؟*

*وإن كانوا صادقين وكنت راضيا بمبدأ القمار فليأتوا لى حتى باب منزلى  حاملين هذا  الكنز الشيطانى  أو يرسلون لى كارتا ذهبيا ممسوسا  مسحوبا على أى بنك عفاريتى ، ولهم حرية خصم أى مبلغ منه مقابل خدماتهم الشيطانية الجليلة ..*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

ياريت يا جماعة ما ننخدع لا فى ايميلات ولا اعلانات ولا اتصالات تليفونية ولا أى كلام به شىء من هذا القبيل فليس هناك من يدفع مبلغ الا وكان وراء هدف 

فعملك ان شاء الله هو من سيعطيك اجرك وهذا حقك أم غير ذلك فالنصب له مكان كبير فيه 

سلمت يدااك على التنبيه

----------


## abomena62

> *يأتينى على بريدى يوميا منذ أكثر من عام مثل تلك الخطابات ومهما  عملت على غلقهم وغلق عناوين أصحابهم  فهى مازالت تقتحم صندوق بريدى الإلكترونى .. ومنها كان خطابا  منذ حوالى خمسة شهور يحمل شعار ميكروسوفت ويزف لى خبرا أنى فزت بمليون جنيه استرلينى ، فاتصلت بميكروسوفت مصر تليفونيا وأبلغتهم بتفاصيل الرسالة وهل يمكن أن يتعاملوا مع صاحبها النصاب .. فكان الرد أنه من الصعب ذلك .. وقالوا أنه لايمكنهم استخدام عنوان ميكروسوفت البريدى أى @microsoft .... لأن هذا العنوان قاصر على العاملين بميكروسوفت أو العاملين لحساب ميكروسوفت .. وهم فى الغالب يستخدمون بريد الياهو أو الـ جى ميل أو الهوتميل ...*
> 
> *وفى جميع الأحوال :*
> 
> *المحتال مبسوط طالما أن الطماع والمغفل موجود* 
> *فأول سؤال يجب أن يتبادر لذهن أى إنسان يصله مثل تلك الخطابات  هو ...*
> 
> *لماذا قد تم اختيارى لأكسب هذا المبلغ الخرافى  ؟*
> 
> ...


الاخ الفاضل
الاستاذ عاطف هلال
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انت محظوظ جدا
يوميا ايه ميل واحد
وآخر واحد من5شهور؟؟
ده أنا كده بحسدك
أنا آخر واحد اليوم
والمعدل2يوميا
بس انته بقى اللي لازم تحسدني على المبلغ الكبييييير قوي اللي يشتري عصام الحضري وعماد متعب ومعاهم ابو تريكة فوق البيعة
اقروا واستمتعوا وامسكوا الخشب

Claim your won parcel‏ 
From: ROYAL HERITAGE LOTTERY INTERNATIONAL (duntifabrics@duntiweb.deskpilot.com) 
Sent: Friday, March 07, 2008 8:46:13 AM 
Reply-to: onlineweblotteryboard@yahoo.se 
To:   

  -- ROYAL HERITAGE LOTTERY INTERNATIONALHEADQUARTERS UNITED KINGDOM.P.O Box 1103 Denham Street,39 Pendleton Place, Greenwich,London, SE10 0RX8.Tel: +44 707 708 5374Fax:+44 (0)703 040 3567**********************************************  ************GAMBLING BOARD OF GREAT BRITAINLICENSED. ONLINE BALLOT LOTTERY(Registration 70339411).REGISTERED UNDER THE DATA PROTECTION ACT.**********************************************  ************REF NO: RHLP/200-26937564-75600545-188BATCH: 2005MJL-01(No Ticket Sold)*********************************************  ************* ELECTRONIC MAIL AWARD WINNING NOTIFICATION. AWARD PRESENTATION CENTER:UNITEDKINGDOM Dear Lucky winner: We happily announce to you the draw of the ROYAL HERITAGE MEGA JACKPOTLOTTERYWINNINGS PROGRAMS held on the 7th of MARCH, 2008 in London. Therefore youdo notneed to buy ticket to enter for it your e-mail address attached toReferencenumber: REF NO: RHLP/200-26937564-75600545-188 with Serial number 76091/02drewthe lucky numbers: 19-6-26-13-2-7, which subsequently won you the lotteryprizein the 3rd category. You have therefore been approved to claim a total sumofGBP£5,500,000.00 POUNDS (Five million five hundred thousand Great Britainpounds) in cash credited to file W2045/1108309/06. This is from a totalcashprize of £ 27,500,000.00 POUNDS, shared among the five (5) internationalwinnersin this category of this year Lottery Program Jackpot as the 2nd largesteverfor the European Lottery. The estimated £73 million jackpot would be the sixth-biggest in theEuropeanhistory. The biggest was the £363 million jackpot that went to twowinners in aMay 2000 draw of the big game mega millions predeceases or please notethatyou’re lucky winning number falls within our European bookletrepresentativeoffice in UK as indicated in our play coupon. In view of this, yourGBP£5,500,000.00 POUNDS (Five million five hundred thousand Great Britainpounds) would be released to you by one of our agent. Our agent will immediately commence the process to facilitate the releaseofyour funds to you as soon as you make contact with him the funds will betransferred to you through a private offshore bank who is one of oursponsors.All participants were selected randomly (Electronically Generated) fromthe'World Wide Web' site through a computer ballot system and extracted fromover100,000 company addresses. This promotion takes place quarterly. For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning information’sconfidential till your claim is processed and your money transferred toyourdesignated bank account of your choice. This is a part of ourprecautionarymeasure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program bysomeunscrupulous elements. Please be warned. ELIGIBILITY:This promotion is offered electronically via the Internet and is open toallpersons from age 18 years and above with a valid email address. Principalsandemployees of the Royal Heritage Lottery International and its respectiveParents, subsidiaries and their immediate families are not eligible topartakein his promotion. CLAIMS PROCEDURES:It is our standard practice to allocate our operation manager for theprocessingof claims application. It is even more imperative for oversea winners. Tobeginyour claims therefore, you are advised as a matter of urgency, you are tocontact the under listed officer by email for processing and remittance ofyourprize money to you. Your assigned claims operation manager contactinformational is: Name: Mr.Paul LockettEmail ::o: nlineweblotteryboard@yahoo.seTel: +44 (0) 7077-084-274+44 (0) 7077-084-993 Remember, all prize money must be claimed not later than the 19th of March2008.All funds not Claimed on or before the fixed date will be penalizedaccordingly.Do email the above email addresses from now on, you are to contact yourassignedclaims officer. Our winners are assured of the utmost standards of confidentiality, andpressanonymity until the end of proceedings, and beyond where they so desire.Befurther advised to maintain the strictest level of confidentiality untilthe endof proceedings to circumvent problems associated with fraudulent claims.This ispart of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarrantedabuseof this program. CONGRATULATIONS!!!Yours, TrulyMr.Adams, Jon 

Want to race through your inbox even faster? Try the full version of Windows Live Hotmail. (It's free, too.)  

© 2008 Microsoft Privacy Legal  Help Central Account Feedback  


وعلى فكرة انا اتصلت بالمأمور قعد يضحك عليا وقالي معندناش حاجة زي كده
لأن انا قريت في الجرايد إن الداخلية عندها شعبة لمكافحة النصب الالكتروني
وقعدوا يتغزلوا في اكانياتها في الاهرام(الصباحي)
واتصلت بمديرية الامن في الشرقية
ورغم انهم تكلموا بمنتهى الأدب والاحترام
الا انهم نفوا أن يكون في الداخلية شعبة كهذه والله اعلم

----------


## abomena62

> ياريت يا جماعة ما ننخدع لا فى ايميلات ولا اعلانات ولا اتصالات تليفونية ولا أى كلام به شىء من هذا القبيل فليس هناك من يدفع مبلغ الا وكان وراء هدف 
> 
> فعملك ان شاء الله هو من سيعطيك اجرك وهذا حقك أم غير ذلك فالنصب له مكان كبير فيه 
> 
> سلمت يدااك على التنبيه


الاستاذ اشرف
السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على النصيحة الصادقة
واليك والى الجميع آخر تقليعة في النصب
ايه ميل طازة
لسه واصل توا
واحدة جوزها مات
ويائسة من حياتها علشان السرطان
صفت كل ورث جوزها ياولداه
ولاقته بس10ملايين دولار امريكاني معتبر
ولان الدكاترة قالولها ايامك في الدنيا معدودة
قررت تبعتلي المبلغ كله
طبعا رغم انها متعرفنيش
والغريبة المسكينة لابتسمع ولا بتعرف ترد ع التليفون
ولازم انسق مع الدكتور بتاعها علشان اخد الفلوس
اقراوا واتسلوا

----------


## abomena62

> ياريت يا جماعة ما ننخدع لا فى ايميلات ولا اعلانات ولا اتصالات تليفونية ولا أى كلام به شىء من هذا القبيل فليس هناك من يدفع مبلغ الا وكان وراء هدف 
> 
> فعملك ان شاء الله هو من سيعطيك اجرك وهذا حقك أم غير ذلك فالنصب له مكان كبير فيه 
> 
> سلمت يدااك على التنبيه


الاستاذ اشرف
السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على النصيحة الصادقة
واليك والى الجميع آخر تقليعة في النصب
ايه ميل طازة
لسه واصل توا
واحدة جوزها مات
ويائسة من حياتها علشان السرطان
صفت كل ورث جوزها ياولداه
ولاقته بس10ملايين دولار امريكاني معتبر
ولان الدكاترة قالولها ايامك في الدنيا معدودة
قررت تبعتلي المبلغ كله
طبعا رغم انها متعرفنيش
والغريبة المسكينة لابتسمع ولا بتعرف ترد ع التليفون
ولازم انسق مع الدكتور بتاعها علشان اخد الفلوس
اقراوا واتسلوا



My Gift For You..From Mrs Jane Mayon‏ 
From: toswald414@freeler.nl 
Sent: Sunday, March 09, 2008 2:41:47 PM 
To:   


Greetings,
  My name is Mrs Jane Mayon,I have decided to donate what I have to 
you.I was diagnosed for cancer for about Few years ago,immediately 
after the death of my husband, who has left me everything he worked 
for.I have been touched by God to donate from what I have inherited 
from my late husband to the you for the good work of God, rather than 
allow my relatives to use my husband hard earned funds ungodly.
  I am suffering from a long time cancer of the Lungs which also 
affected my hearing ability and my brain, from all indication my 
conditions is really deteriorating and it is quite obvious 
that,according to my doctors they have advised me that I may not live 
too long, this is because the cancer has gotten to a very bad stage. I 
sold all my inherited belongings and deposited all the sum of 
$10.0million dollars and Two Trunk Box (Family valuables) with a 
Security Company.I decided to WILL/donate the sum of $10,000,000:00 to 
you. At the moment I cannot take any telephone calls right .I have 
adjusted my WILL and my Personal Physican is aware I have changed my 
will. You and him will arrange the transfer of the funds from my 
account to you.  I wish you all the best and may the good Lord bless 
you abundantly, and please use the funds well and always extend the 
good work to others. Contact my Physican Dr Jack Ryan with this 
specified email--  drjackryan11@aim.com  , Tel  +447 0457 87160  (Working) and tell him that I have WILLED $10,000,000:00 
my personal reference number law/chamber/solicitors/je/ws/WILL/9834520012.
I have also notified him that I am WILLING that amount to you from my personal decision.
I know I dont know you but I have been directed to do this.Thanks and God 
bless.I will appreciate your utmost confidentiality in this matter 
until the task is accomplished as I don't want anything that will 
Jeopardize my last wish. Regards, Mrs Jane Mayon
NB; Do Send Him The Necessary Below information To Facililate The FundsRelease WILL For You
(i)  FULL NAMES.   (ii) RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS, CITY, STATE AND COUNTRY  OF RESIDENCE.
(iii) AGE, SEX AND MARITAL STATUS. (iv) DIRECT PHONE NUMBER  (v)  
OCCUPATION   (vi) EMAIL ADDRESS
NB Contact my Physican Dr Jack Ryan with this specified email-- 
drjackryan11@aim.com
Tel   +447 0457 87160   (Working)

Want to race through your inbox even faster? Try the full version of Windows Live Hotmail. (It's free, too.)  

© 2008 Microsoft Privacy Legal  Help Central Account Feedback

----------


## ابن البلد

:: 
ميلات النصب الدولي
 ::

----------


## abomena62

> ميلات النصب الدولي


اخي الفاضل
صدقت واله
ايه ميلات النصب الدولي
والنصابين العالميين
ويمكن حد بلغهم انني شرقاوي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أنا مش عارف ليه متوصيين بيا
اليكم احدث ما وصلني اليوم لمن يريد ان تسلى
وايضا لمن يريد ان يستفيد
وايضا لمن يريد أن ينجح فيما فشلت فيه أنا في تعقب هؤلاء
يمكن يطلع حد يعرف طريقة محلية او دولية انتربولية
او اسكوتلاندياردية او حتى شيخ الغفر بتاع لندن
لعل وعسى
كل البيانا الخاصة بالنصاب هنا


Goodnews!!!!!!!!!!!‏ 
From: British Global lottery (info@lottery.co.uk) 
Sent: Tuesday, March 11, 2008 12:24:33 AM 
To:   

Goodnews!!!!!!!!!!!  Send all response to claimsagentjefferson006@yahoo.com.hkBritish Global LotteryBootle merseyside,P.O BOX 2086Gir 0aaUNITED KINGDOM(Claims Disbursement Department) Dear Esteemed Winner, This mail is to bring to your notice that your email emerged as one of ourwinning email address in our last lotto sweepstakes programme. Your e-mail address which was attached to ticket number: 27522465896-6483 withserial number 3772-554, batch number: 468911521-bc87, lottery ref number:87k4/336/t0714/003 and drew lucky numbers 942-20-23-28-45 luckily andconsequently won the sum of £1,000,000.00 (i.e. One million United KingdomPounds). Congratulations!! your email has won you our lottery prize in the 7th pole.In other to claim your won prize from the lottery board you are required to fillout the claims processing details and send it to your claims agent {LuisJefferson} here in the UK with the details below: FULL NAMES:CONTACT ADDRESS:COUNTRY:SEX:AGE:MARITAL STATUS:OCCUPATION:TELEPHONE NUMBER:E-MAIL ADDRESS: Name Of Claims Officer ::(: Mr) Luis JeffersonEmail: claimsagentjefferson006@yahoo.com.hk Pls endeavour to quote you ticket number: 27522465896-6483 with serial number3772-554, batch number: 468911521-bc87, lottery ref number: 87k4/336/t0714/003along side the form above. For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning informationconfidential untill your claims is processed and your money remitted to you inwhatever manner you deem fit to claim your prize. This is part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming andunwarranted abuse of this program. Please be warned!!!Congratulations From our members and staff of British Global Lottery.  Thank You..Sincerely,Rose Woods.Online Coordinator  ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using webmail.sr.net, This email and any files transmitted with it are confidential and intended solely for the use of the individual or entity to whom they are addressed. If you have received this email in error please notify the system manager. 

Want to race through your inbox even faster? Try the full version of Windows Live Hotmail. (It's free, too.)  

© 2008 Microsoft Privacy Legal  Help Central Account Feedback  

 وايضا اليوم برضه جاتلي رسالة تانية قبيل المغرب من نصاب تاني
للي عايز يقبض عليهم الاتنين مرة واحدة ويخلصنا منهم
بس المشكلة فعلا ليه انا بيجيلي كتير
يمكن النصابين دول على علاقة ببعض؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وازاي كل الرسايل دي بتخترق الايه ميل بتاعي ومابتجيش على الجنك ميل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يللا اقرأوها دي كمان زي حدوتة قبل النوم
ومعلشي هو المبلغ متواضع شوية
آهو يدوب مغطي ارتفاع اسعار حكومة نظيف واعوانه


 @hotma... Sign out
View your accountLink other accounts 
Personalize 



  Inbox‎

 Junk‎  
 Drafts‎

 Sent‎

 Deleted‎  
Manage folders

 Today 
 Mail 
 Contacts 
 Calendar 
  New
  Reply
  Reply all
  Forward
  Delete
  Junk



  Move to[New folder...]Inbox‎Junk‎Drafts‎Sent‎Deleted‎ 
  Options

Microsoft No-2 Email Sweepstakes**Winner**Amt Won ::(: 500.000.00 GBP)!!!‏ 
From: MICROSOFT SWEEPSTAKES PROMO (contactusform@microsoft.com) 
Sent: Tuesday, March 11, 2008 5:39:01 PM 
Reply-to: m_d-microsoftagent@office-enquiry.org 
To:   

   Dear Lucky Winner WINNING NOTIFICATION!!! Ref No: BTD/976/06---Batch:401978G The prestigious Microsoft and AOL has set out andsuccessfully organized a Sweepstakes marking (11th,march,2008) the new year anniversary, we rolled out over 100,000, 000.00for our yearly Anniversary Draws.The selection was made through a computer draw system attachingpersonalized email addresses to ticket numbers. Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached toticket numbers 008995727495 with serial numbers SBTD/9080648302/06 and drew the lucky numbers 14-21-25-40-40-47(21) which subsequently won you (500,000.00) (Five Hundred Thousand Great Britain Pounds)as one of the jackpot winners in this draw. To begin the claim processing of your prize you are tocontact via E-mail/Phone and also provide your personal details for processing of your winnings. And file claims to the office of the fiduciary Agent Email: office_m-d@claimsagent-uk.org WINNER'S VERIFICATION FORM THIS SHOULD BE COMPLETED BY THE BENEFICIARY OF THE STATED FUND,FOR VERIFICATION BEFORE TRANSFER OF PAYMENT. Full Name:____________________________Date of birth ________________________Gender:___________________  ____________Marital Status: ______________________Winning Informations:_________________Lotto Batch Number:___________________Lotto Reference Numbers:_____________Address:_____________________  _________City:_________________________________Sta  te/province: _____________________Zip/postal code: _____________________Country:_____________________  _________Phone:________________________________Fax  :_________________________________Mobile/cellular:_____________________Occupation:_________  _________________Monthly Income:______________________ Payment Option;(Indicate Option)Courier Delivery Cheque:Coming Over to our office in UK/SPAIN(Physical Collection): File your winnings To ourClaims/Fiduciary Agent :E-mail: m_d-microsoftagent@office-enquiry.orgMR DONALD GRAY,Tel:+44-703-193-1102 Congratulations from member andstaff of Microsoft Award promotions United Kingdom.Best RegardsKatty briggs (Online Co-ordinator)

----------


## abomena62

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمات الله تعالى وبركاته
مين يزود
الا دو الا تريه الا وان
مين جاله مبلغ اكبر من كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أنا بصراحة اكبر مبلغ كان جالي قبل كده10مليون فقط لاغير
وطبعا بما ان كله بينط لفوق
النفط
الدهب
اليورو
الين
الاكل والشرب
حديد التسليح
مواد البناء ومواد الهدم........................الخ
جالي ايه ميل جديد المرة دي بمبلغ فلكي
تخيلوا
28مليون دولار امريكي
صدقوني انا لوفضلت ماشي بالمعدلات دي ممكن ابقى اغنى من ساويرس وولديه
والحريري(رفيق)واولاده الاربعة
اقراوا وتخيلوا النسوان الارامل بيتصرفوا ازاي في ميراثهم
(منتهى السفه)


Dear Beloved‏ 
From: Mrs Patricia Law (info@plaw.org) 
Sent: Tuesday, March 11, 2008 11:18:46 AM 
Reply-to: pratricialaw@hotmail.com 
To:   

  From: Mrs Patricia Law Here writes Mrs Patricia Law suffering from cancerous ailment. I wasmarried to Joseph Suseng law an Englishman who work with the Shell PetroleumDevelopment Company in Nigeria who is now dead. My husband was also intoprivate practice all his life before his death, Our life together as man andwife lasted for Seventeen years without child. My husband died after aprotracted illness. My husband and I made a vow to uplift the down-trodden andthe less-privileged individuals as he had passion for persons who can not helpthemselves due to physical disability or financial predicament. I can adduce this to the fact that he needed a Child from the relationship,which never came.When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of TwentyEight Million Dollars ($28,000,000.00 USD) which were derived from his vastestates and investment in capital market with his bank in Nigeria. Presently, this money is still with the Bank. Recently, my Doctor told me thatI have limited days to live due to the cancerous problems I am sufferingfrom.Though what bothers me most is the Paralysis of both legs that I have inaddition to the cancer.With this hard reality that has befallen my family, andme. I have decided to donate this fund to you and want you to use this gift whichcomes from my husbands effort to fund the upkeep of widows, widowers,orphans,destitute, the down-trodden, physically challenged children, barren-women and persons who prove to be genuinely handicapped financially. I took this decision because I do not have any child that will inherit thismoney and my husband relatives are bourgeois and very wealthy persons and I donot want my husband hard earned money to be misused or invested into illperceived ventures. I do not want this money to be misused hence thereason for taking this bold decision. I am not afraid of death hence I knowwhere I am going. I do not need any telephone communication in this regard dueto my deteriorating health and because of the presence of my husbandrelativesaround me. I do not want them to know about this development. As soon as I receive your reply I will also issue you a Letter of Authoritythat will empower you as the original beneficiary of this fund, I shall alsogive you the contact of the bank in Nigeria. My happiness is that I lived alife worthy of emulation.Due to the dubious means my late husband's relativesare trying to set up, you are STRONGLY advised to contact me through mypersonal email address: pratricialaw@hotmail.com Please assure me that you will act just as I have stated herein. Hope to hear from you soon,Mrs Patricia Law.pratricialaw@hotmail.com ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.  



&#169; 2008 Microsoft Privacy Legal  Help Central Account Feedback  

 وطبعا حاجة تقطع القلب
الولية مشلولة ومتسرطنة وايامها ف الدنيا معدودة وكالعادة
طبعا ده كان ايه ميل طازة جدا
واكبر مبلغ من نوعه يعرض علي

ولكن ايضا اليكم رسالة اتتني على ايه ميل تاني عملته علشان اهرب من الايه ميل المزعج اللي انا علطول بستخدمه
ايه ميل لايعرفه احد تقريبا
ولكن المفاجاة الكبرى انه ايضا اخترق
واللطيف جدا في الامر
ان المبلغ هذه المرة به شوية فكة
مش عارف جت منين
يمكن فرق تحويل عملة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حد فيكم عنده تفسير
لماذا كل ايه ميلاتي بالذات
ومنين جت ال152جنيه الفكة الملزوقة اعتباطا كده في المبلغ المحترم
افيدونا افادكم الله
وجزاكم عنا كل خير

You Have Won.‏ 
From: UK E-LOTTERY PROMO (kenneth01@netcabo.pt) 
Sent: Monday, March 10, 2008 5:17:25 PM 
To:   

Congratulations!!! 

We are pleased to inform you of 
10TH-MARCH-2008 UK NATIONAL  
LOTTERY draw. 
Your email address was picked. 

YOUR WINNING DETAILS; 

BATCH NUMBER: 065/088/XY24
TICKET NUMBER: 023-1111-790-458 
REFERENCE NUMBER: UK/839030X2/14
consequently won &#163;480,152.00 in the 2nd 
category.Contact the underlisted for claims 
procedure. 

Contact; 
Ms. Roxanne Mills
eMail: roxannemills@live.com

Congratulations.
Sir Richard Lloyd
Online Coordinator.




&#169; 2008 Microsoft Privacy Legal  Help Central Account Feedback

----------


## abomena62

وصلتني رسالة لذيذة جدا
من البنك
بنك كاتر الن البريطاني الخاص
واللذيذ جدا في الامر
أن البنك أخبرني [ان المليون الاسترليني قد تم تحويلها اليهم من الجهة المنظمة للوتارية(الشركة البريطانية العالمية لليانصيب)
والألذ جدا أنهم فتحوا لي حساب جاري مؤقت باسمي مدته5أيام عمل فقط
وأعطوني رابط
,الألذ والأنكت أنهم اعطوني باسوورد ورقم سري للدخول للحساب فوجدت أن الحساب بإسم واحد مصري اسمه
محمود احمد محمود خليل ويسكن في الجيزة والحساب ليس باسمي طبعا
ودخلت على140 أون لاين وبحثت عن هذا الإسم
فلم اجد واحدا قط تطابق مع الإسم الا في الاسكندرية
رغم أنني بحثت في كل مدن وقرى مصر المحروسة
وطبعا طالبين مني1400استرليني لتنشيط التحويل الاكتروني
وطبعا ده كلام متناقض تماما
لان مجرد دخول أي فلوس للحساب الجاري ده معناه انك ممكن تستقطع منها مصاريف الحوالة والتنشيط والتثبيط والتعبيط والاستهبال كمان
المهم انكم تقرأوها
واللي اللي يقراها لازم يحكيها لكل من يعرف
علشان ممكن نكسب ثواب أي حد ممكن يتورط:


Abdelsadek (DETAILS OF DEPOSIT)‏ 
From: SBC UK LONDON (scbuklondon@hotmail.com) 
Sent: Thursday, March 13, 2008 4:24:56 PM 





Carter Allen Private Bank
International Banking-United Kingdom

Abbey National House,
2 Triton Square, Regent'sPlace,
London, NW1 3AN.
Registered in England Number **383032**

Direct Telephone: (+44) 704 574 1657
Direct Fax: (+44) 704 574 5941

24-hour Telephone Banking 0704 011 6986(For Emergencies) 
International +44 (0) 704 011 7413(For Emergencies)   

Our  Ref: CAPB/ACC/06
Your Ref : CAPB/UK/F4-W6/06


Attn:,

You are welcome to Carter Allen Private Bank(International Online Funds Transfer), United Kingdom.

The only Authorized and Assigned Bank in the United Kingdon by the Financial Services Authority to to act as an affiltate to the British Global Lottery in the transfer of funds (Lottery prize).

Carter Allen Private Bank(International Online Funds Transfer) hereby uses this medium to inform you the beneficiary of the British Global Lottery Prize Winner ( Abdelsadek) that the details furnished to this office by the British Global Lottery Company has been verified and acknowledged.

The Board of Trustees of Cater Allen Private wishes to inform the winner of the British Global Lottery"Haitham Mohamed Alhadi Attia Abdelsadek, that the sum of &#163;1,000,000.00GBP (One Million Pounds Sterling) deposited by 'BRITISH GLOBAL LOTTERY' is available for swift wire transfer into your designated account you deem fit. 


Your winning has been deposited as 'Bonds in a suspense Transit Account' in this bank, and insured to its full value. An online account has been set up for you and your account has been credited with the sum of &#163;1,000,000.00GBP (One Million Pounds Sterling)  as deposited by British Global Lottery. The available balance in your account amounts to &#163;1,000,000.00GBP (One Million Pounds Sterling) readily available to be transferred via swift wire transfer to your designated bank account. For more information, find below the details of your online account:

WEBSITE: http://capbonline.com/Home/
ACCOUNT NUMBER: capb7813
PIN NUMBER:5674
ACCOUNT NAME:Haitham Mohamed Alhadi Attia Abdelsadek

YOU ARE TO CLICK ON THE LINK ABOVE AND AT THE TOP RHS(RIGHT HAND SIDE) OF THE PAGE,YOU WILL FIND SIGN ON,THEN CLICK ON IT.

FOLLOW FURTHER INSTRUCTIONS AND INSERT YOUR ACCOUNT NUMBER AND PIN NUMBER TO VIEW THE STATUS/STATEMENT OF YOUR ACCOUNT AND PROCEED WITH TRANSFER OF YOUR FUNDS TO ANY ACCOUNT OF YOUR CHOICE.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! PLEASE I WANT YOU TO NOTIFY ME AS SOON AS THE TRANSFER IS MADE AND COMPLETED.

We believe it is important to make clear to our customers how information is being used at Cater Allen Private Bank, the benefits of such use provides the protections put in place against unauthorized access and use. We respect your privacy and the confidentiality of your personal information, and we appreciate the opportunity to do business with you. 

Your swift response is awaited.

Contact the undersigned to be privy for further clarification.

 Our services are always guaranteed!

TREAT WITH DISPATCH 


Yours Faithfully,
Mr Alan Smith
Head Of Operations
Cater Allen Private Bank
scbuklondon@hotmail.com

Direct Telephone: (+44) 704 574 5941

Cater Allen Private Bank is the name used for Private Banking by Cater Allen Limited. Registered Office: Abbey National House, 2 Triton Square, Regent's Place, London, NW1 3AN. Registered in England Number 383032. Authorised and regulated by the Financial Services Authority. Cater Allen Limited is one of the Abbey group of companies. All deposits held with Cater Allen Private Bank are fully and unconditionally guaranteed by Abbey National plc.

http://capbonline.com/Home/ 

CAPB0046 FEB 08 LD

&#169; CATER ALLEN PRIVATE BANK. 
A Division of Corporate Finances Company. All Rights Reserved 



DISCLIAMER NOTICE
=================
The information contained and transmitted by this E-MAIL is proprietory to Cater Allen Private Bank and/or its customer (s) and is intended for use only by the individual (s) or entity (ies) to whom it is addressed, and may contain privileged or confidential information. If this is a forwarded message then its content may not have been sent with the authority of Cater Allen Private Bank. Consequently, Cater Allen Private Bank shall not be liable for any mail (s) sent without due authorisation or through unauthorised access.

If you are not the intended recipient, an agent of this intended recipient or a person responsible for delivering the information to the named recipient, you are hereby notified that any use, distribution, transmission, printing, copying or dissemination of this information in any way or in any manner is strictly prohibited.

Whilst every reasonable precaution to minimise this risk has been taken, the sender cannot accept liability for any damage, which you sustain as a result of software viruses. You should carry out your own virus checks before opening the attachment.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Climb to the top of the charts! Play the word scramble challenge with star power. Play now! 

Want to race through your inbox even faster? Try the full version of Windows Live Hotmail. (It's free, too.)  

&#169; 2008 Microsoft Privacy Legal  Help Central Account Feedback  

وبعدين كمان جالي ايه ميل تاني  قلب عليا المواجع
هل تذكروا طيارة مصر للطيران الرحلة990
لسنة1999
قال ايه
كان فيه واحد م الضحايا اللي عليها
وكان اسمه وليام بارينس
مات وساب25مليون دولار بس
(وطبعا على ما أعتقد إن أسماء الضحايا عندما نشرت حصريا لم يكن من بينها هذا الإسم)
والبيه المحامي بتاعه النصاب طبعا
عايز يخليني اقرب الاقرباء ليه
ازاي معرفش
يمكن من ناحية الام
الله اعلم
يمكن هناك ف امريكا بيكسفوا برضه يقولوا اسم امهم
اليكم هذا الدجال الجديد
الذي نكأ جرح كل المصريين
بالعمل الإجرامي الذي قامت بهم دولتهم(المتحضرة جدا)
وهاهو يسير على نهج حكومته ومخابراته
لنهبنا وخراب بيوتنا
الله يخرب بيتهم وبيت أبوهم


Dr. Craig Benson‏ 
From: Dr. Craig Benson (craigbenson08@yahoo.com.hk) 
Sent: Friday, March 14, 2008 3:39:37 PM 
Reply-to: craigbenson22@yahoo.com.hk 
To:   

Dr. Craig Benson 13 North End Croydon CR9 1RNLONDON UKTel: +44-7031849592Fax +44-7075707804Email: craigbenson22@yahoo.com.hk    I am Dr. Craig Benson., Barrister and Solicitor. This mail is Written and intended to solicit your assistance to be presented as NEXT OF KIN to my Late Client, Mr. William Barnes, (Colorado USA). Mr. William Barnes made a fixed Deposit of Fund valued at USD25M (Twenty Five Million United States Dollars Only) with a Security Firm in London and unfortunately lost his life aboard Egypt Air Flight 990, which crashed in to the Atlantic Ocean on November 2nd, 1999. (news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/502503.stm) and left no clear beneficiary as Next of Kin except some vital documents related to the Deposit still with me. The Governing Body of the Security Company where the funds had been deposited has contacted me on this matter and I am yet to provide the Next of Kin to lay claims to the Fund. Under a clear and legitimate agreement with you, I shall seek your consent to be presented as the next of Kin so that my late Client’s Fund will not be confiscated by the Security Company. For the sake of transparency on this matter, you are free to make immediate contact with me through myE-mail: craigbenson22@yahoo.com.hk for further information relating to this Matter. Thank you very much for your anticipated acceptance while we expect your prompt response.Yours faithfully, Dr. Craig Benson Tel: +44-7031849592Fax +44-7075707804Email: craigbenson22@yahoo.com.hk



&#169; 2008 Microsoft Privacy Legal  Help Central Account Feedback

----------


## abomena62

تصوروا
تخيلوا
واحد عربي دخل في المقدر جديد
ايه الحكاية
الراجل ياولداه بيموت
وقرر يتبرعلي ب18مليون دولار
ومعرفش ليه الدولرة
هي يعني عملة بلده كفرت؟
وبرضه وبنفس الطريقة
عايزني اصرفله المبلغ في الاعمال الانسانية
والمشكلة الكبيرة اللي وقعني فيها انه محددش طبيعة الاعمال الخيرية اللي بيفضل نقومله بيها
عارفين المفاجأة الكبرى ايه؟
الراجل اسمه المكاوي خالد محمد اسماعيل
ومعرفشي سي المكاوي ده جاب الفلوس دي كلها منين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يمكن ولا مؤاخذة يكون هو ده الاستاذ دسوقي مكاوي
اللي كان بيمثل دور السنيد لفؤاد المهندس في المسرحية اياها
في الحالة دي يبقى صح الراجل عايز يبطل تمثي ويتبرع بكل اللي جناه من وراه
معقول كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المهم اسيبكم مع نص الرسالة للحذر والاحتياط


Please contact me immediately.....!!!‏ 
From: El-Makawi Khalid M. Ismail (elmekawi@hotmail.com) 
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, March 15, 2008 3:40:12 AM 
To:  .................@hotmail.com 

Assalam Allekum, My name is Mr. El-Makawi Khalid M. Ismail . I am a dying man who havedecided to donate the sum of $18m million dollars.) to youfor the good work of the humanity. Please contact me via. Email:elmakawikhalid@hotmail.com For details informations on this noble project of mine Please note thatI have WILLED $18m to you by quoting my personal reference numberMs/Jds/533/0018/HtrI/33ln/eg so that i can confirm that you actuallyreceived my email notice to you. Wassalam and regards, Mr. El-Makawi Khalid M. IsmailEmail: elmakawikhalid@hotmail.com 



&#169; 2008 Microsoft Privacy Legal  Help Central Account Feedback

----------


## ommohamed

:Busted Red: حقا
اقل واجب نفضحهم
ونحذر الناس من بلاويهم
شكرا لهذا المنتدى
وفقكم الله
اعرف صديقات بلعن الطعم
وارسلن المال
الحذر كل الحذر
ونرجو من الجميع
ان يرسل الينا بتجاربه
ليفيد ونستفيد منه
وفقنا الله واياكم
والسلام عليكم
واللعنة على من لعن الله :Busted Red:

----------


## abomena62

> حقا
> اقل واجب نفضحهم
> ونحذر الناس من بلاويهم
> شكرا لهذا المنتدى
> وفقكم الله
> اعرف صديقات بلعن الطعم
> وارسلن المال
> الحذر كل الحذر
> ونرجو من الجميع
> ...


اشكرك سيدتي على مرورك الكريم
وادعو الله ان يوفقنا(في قطع أرزاقهم)
لأن أرزاقهم خراب بيوت لغيرهم
ولا أدري كيف يحصلون على العناوين
اكيد دول مافيا منظمة وذات امكانيات عالية جدا
تخيلي انهم لو استطاعوا الضحك على1000ضحية فقط
لجمعوامليون ونصف يورو
ولو ضحكوا على10000 على مستوى العالم كله
لتحصلوا على15مليون
وهكذا 100الف ضحية(وهذا وارد جدا لو ارسلوا مثلا ل10مليون إيه ميل مثلا)
لأصبح مبلغ النهيبة150مليون
وعلى مايبدو ان الموضوع ده على هوى حكومات (الدول المتحضرة) لان المنهوبين عرب وفقراء
وهي نفس السياسة العامة لهم كحكومات
من ينهب بترول العراق
ومن................
ومن...............
ومن..................
الخ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## abomena62

الاخوة الاعزاء
السلام عليكم مرة اخرى
من ينهب من؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
إن جميع إيه ميلات النصب الدولي
بها عناوين لمقار ثابتة
وبها أرقام تليفونات
أرضية ومحمولة
وبها وهذا الأهم والأسهل في التعقب من وجهة نظري أرقام حسابات في البنوك المختلفة التي يرغب النصاب(او النصابون)في أن تحول الأموال اليه
وحتى النصاب الذي لا يرغب في أن تحول الأموال إليه على رقم حساب معلن ومحدد ومعلوم
فإنه يطلب أن تتم الحوالة عن طريق ويسترن يونيون أو غيرها كحوالة شخصية بإسم شخص(لابد أن يكون حقيقي)
يسهل في النهاية تعقبه بل وإنتظاره عندما يتوجه لصرف هذه المبالغ من أي مكان في العالم
بل أن أجهزة الكمبيوتر التي تصدر منها هذه الإيه ميلات يمكن معرفتها ومعرفة أماكنها ومعرفة أرقام الهواتف التي تزودهم بالانترنت
تخيلوا لو ان هذه الاموال ليست على هوى امريكا
او اننا زعمنا لهم مثلا انهم يجمعونها لتمويل الارهاب
او حتى لمساعدة الشعب الفلسطيني المحاصر
ترى كم يستغرق من الوقت في القبض على كل هؤلاء جملة واحدة والزج بهم في معتقلات جوانتينامو الكوبية المفتخرة
أو ربما أعطوا العيش لخبازينه وزجوا بهم لمعسكرات التعذيب الخاصة بالداخلية المصرية للحصول منهم على إعتراف
كتابي بأن هذه الاموال كانوا يجمعوها لحساب القاعدة
إنني على يقين بأن جهات عدة لديها القدرة   التامة على تعقب هؤلاء ولكنها لن تفعل
ليييييييييييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## abomena62

الاخوة الاكارم
السلام عليكم
ايه ميل جديد اليوم
استخدم في النصابون اسم شركة محترمة وناجحة
شركة سمسونج للاكترونيات
ارجو ان كان احدكم يعمل بها
او له قريب او صديق يعمل بها
او يعرف وسيلة اتصال برئيس مجلس ادارة الشركة بكوريا
او مديرها الاقليمي بالشرق الاوسط ان يخبره بان شركته يساء استخدام اسمها في النصب والنهب والاحتيال والتدليس
لعل وعسى ان يتعقبوا هؤلاء ويسقطوهم
يارب
قادر ياكريم
CONGRATULATION YOU HAVE WON 710,000.00POUNDS STERLING FROM SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS BONANZA 2007‏ 
From: samsung_winner0029@comcast.net 
Sent: Thursday, March 20, 2008 3:50:53 AM 
To:   

SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS INC HQ AWARDS WINNING NOTIFICATION.  Our company's Promotion Department has selected you for a cash prize of 710,000.00GBP from Samsung Electronics Promotion held to emulate our numerous customer worldwide Your win batch number (UDA/MA07/EUR) falls within the European Winning Category.Contact Our agent who will immediately commence the claims process to facilitate the release of your funds to you. Name: FLOYD JOHNSON(Tel:+447045706121)(Email: sm_floyd23@yahoo.co.uk) You are advised to contact your assigned agent with the following details as soon as possible to avoid unnecessary delay.Your Name:/Country:/Batch Number: Thank you for being part of this promotional award program.Our special thanks and gratitude to Jong-Yong Yun (CEO) Samsung Electronics Inc.and his associates. Yours Faithfully,MARK NAKATA.(Promotion Manager)

----------


## abomena62

اليوم
طازة
ومبلغ محترم
ياخواني الخبراء بالنت
ايه رأيكم
افيدوني
لماذا هذا الصداع على ايه ميلي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
REFERENCE NUMBER:UK/9420X2/68‏ 
From: Espinosa-Jacome, Jose T. (jtespinosaja@bsu.edu) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Friday, March 21, 2008 5:58:26 PM 
To:   

This is to inform you that these email have been selected for a cash prize of &#163;1,350,000(One million, three hundred and fifty thousand, pounds sterling) held on march 2008.you are to provide your names,country,age,occupation,amount won,for more details contact:claims_irish@hotmail.com

----------


## abomena62

وهذا ايه ميل قديم جالي في18فبراير الماضي
حشر اسم شركة سيارات المانية محترمة في اللعبة
ارجو منكم
لمن يعرف حسام ابو الفتوح او غيره
او لمن يعرف ايصال هذه الرسالة بالالمانية او حتى الانجليزية للشركة ربما تكون هي(اي الشركة)
اقدر مننا على مطاردتهم ربما حرصا على اسمها وسمعتها
والسلام عليكم
In receipt of lottery Winning Verification(Choose Mode of Payment)‏ 
From: BMW INTERNATIONAL CLIAM OFFICE (philipr.fleshner09@yahoo.co.uk) 
Sent: Monday, February 18, 2008 9:03:02 AM 
To:  
Cc:   






BMW GROUP PROMOTION 
7 DOCK WAY, SEFTON BUSINESS PARK 
LONDON, T40 4RT
UNITED KINGDOM.



Congratulation!!!,We hereby inform you that your award winning notification is true and legitimate as we have processed your payment and your cheque is ready for disbursement, along with your winnings certificate. In this regard you are to choose from the options below the one that best suites you on how you wish to receive your funds, also your funds deposited with us is not in liquid form but in Bank Cheque, this advice complies with the Anti-Fraud section 2,sub section (iv) of the procedural manual of the funds disbursement agreement existing between courier companies and the British Government.

Your Email was randomly collected using microsoft softwares, for your privacy agreement with microsoft, they refuse to disclose your identity refering this promotion to contact you directly for details if you wish to make claims to your winnings. 

1. Travel in person to collect your funds at our payment centers . You will be required to present a valid International Passport as proof of Identification.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2.Telegraphic bank wire transfer.BANK ACTIVATION OPTION: Requires you activating an account with our Bank where your funds will be deposited and then transferred to you.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



3. Have our affiliate courier company send the cheque to you. In consonance with our policy in this regard, be advised that if your option for the cheque to be couriered by Gldexpressplc. Delivery Service, exempts itself from all liability related to this service. The cost of this service would be borne by you:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



This is a prerequisite for this option. You will be referred to our affiliate courier company so that you can make enquires concerning modalities, and charges. The reason for the courier option is for the fact of double taxation, that is if you are to come over to sign for the release of your winnings personally, you would have to pay taxes on the winnings in UK and then go and pay taxes on the same winnings in your country once the funds get there.

This is the main reason why we would advise that you take the courier option, you have not collected the winnings until you sign for it and the only way you can sign for it via courier is when you have taken delivery of the parcel containing the winnings cheque and certificate of winning.

We expect that you will notify us of your choice upon receipt of this message so that appropriate arrangement can be put in place,you are advice to contact us via email.

Regards
Dr.Philip R.Fleshner
Claims Agent
BMW Promotional Lottery 2008




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sent from Yahoo! - a smarter inbox.

Want to race through your inbox even faster? Try the full version of Windows Live Hotmail. (It's free, too.)  

&#169; 2008 Microsoft Privacy Legal  Help Central Account Feedback

----------


## abomena62

عفوا
مزيدا من النصب
وقبل ان اغلق الجهاز
اكتشفت هذا الايه ميل
الذي اتاني على بريد جديد عملته قريب لمنع هذا الصداع
واذا بهذا الايه ميل
والمبلغ الذي به
من الممكن ان يؤمن لي احلاما وكوابيسا دولارية
اليكم هذا السفه الذي لن يتوقف ابدا
الا ان يشاء الله رب العالمين
يظهر فعلا انها تجارة رايجة
الله لا يجعلنا ابدا من المغفلين


Final Notice, Your email address has won 2,754,000.00 USD$ (URGENTLY CALL)‏ 
From: Twenty one Claiming Promos (twooneclaiming@hotmail.com) 
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, March 21, 2008 1:26:30 AM 
Reply-to: award@twooneclaiming.com 
To:   

Twenty-One Magic Claiming Online Promotions 
Scientific Email Internet Program 
Your Email Address has been Chosen. 

You have been Approved for The Star Prize Of US$2,754,000.00 From Computer Balloting Program 

URGENTLY CONTACT 
MR. RICHARD MATHEWS 
TWENTY-ONE CLAIMING ONLINE PROMOTIONS 
Tel: +27(83) 515 9802 
Fax: +27(11) 507 7387 
E-mail: award@twooneclaiming.com 

Final Notice, Your email address has won 2,754,000.00 USD$ (URGENTLY CALL 
TO CLAIM IT) 
==================================================  =========================== 
We are pleased to inform you of your Email Success in our Computer Balloting made today 21st March 2008 of winners from the TWENTY-ONE CLAIMING ONLINE PROMOTIONS, as part of our Promotional Draws HELD ON FEBRUARY 2008. 

This is a Scientific Computer Game in which your Email Address was used. It is a Promotional Program that encourages Internet Users; therefore you do not require buying Ticket to enter for it. Your Email Address attached to Ticket No: 04-13-35-41-47, Mega Ball: 44 drew the Lucky No: 05-17-22-26-55-38 and Bonus No: 3 consequently won in the 3rd Category. 

You have therefore been approved to a claim Star Prize of US$2,754,000.00 (Two Million Seven Hundred and Fifty Four Thousand United States Dollars  Only) in cash credited to File No: 200709716ZA. This is from a Total Cash Prize of US$11,200,000.00 shared amongst the Sixty Three (63) Lucky Winners  in 3rd Category. This is your Winning Information's below; 

Refer No: 12-15-19-27-39/MOP/08 
Batch No: 5-6-4/21/MOP/08 
Ticket No: 04-13-35-41-47, Mega Ball: 44
Lucky No: 05-17-22-26-55-38 

URGENTLY CONTACT 
MR. RICHARD MATHEWS 
TWENTY-ONE CLAIMING ONLINE PROMOTIONS 
Tel: +27(83) 515 9802 
Fax: +27(11) 507 7387 
E-mail: award@twooneclaiming.com 

NOTE: The Validity period of the winnings is for (10) Working Days, of your reply to the Agency; hence you are expected to make your claims immediately, any claim not made before this date will be returned as UNCLAIMED. 

Please, remember to quote your Reference and Batch Numbers and other information provided above and below in every one of your correspondences with your Claims Department. 

Congratulations'' once again from all our Staff and thank you for being part of our Promotions Program. 

Yours Truly, 
Mrs. Rebecca A. Fox 
Promotions Manager 
Claiming Online Promotions 
THIS PROGRAM IS SPONSORED BY: 
SOUTH AFRICAN LOTTO AUTHORITY AND SUPPORTED BY: 
(Federation International de Football Association) FIFA SUPPORT

----------


## abomena62

حتى الملكة اليزابيث
لها مؤسسة خيرية
تحتفل بذكراها السنوية الثلاثين
واتفقت مع مؤسسات اممية معتبرة
منها الاونو والايكاو واليونيسف
على منحي 1/2مليون استرليني
اليكم الايه ميل وما به من تليفونات وخلافه
لمن يمكن ان يرسله لقصر باكنجهام
او بطرس غالي او كوفي عنان(لان بان كي مون مش فاضي)
ومش بعيد بكرة يجيلي ايه ميل من مؤسسة حسني مبارك الخيرية او حد من عياله
العملية يظهر حليت للكل

Queen Elizabeth's Foundation

‏ 

From: Queen Elizabeth s Foundation (queen@info.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, March 22, 2008 5:45:00 PM 
Reply-to: twilliams_002@yahoo.es 
To:   

From : The Queen Elizabeth's FoundationWoodlands RoadLeatherhead CourtLeatherheadSurreyKT22 0BN. Attn: Beneficary, Congratulations The Queen Elizabeth's Foundation has chosen you by the board oftrustees as one of the final recipients of a cashGrant/Donation for your ownpersonal, educational,and business development.To celebratethe 30th anniversaryprogram, We are giving out a yearly donation of GBP500,000.00 (Five HundredThousand United Kingdom Pounds) to 5 lucky recipients, as charity donations/aidfrom the Queen Elizabeth's Foundation,ECOWAS, EU,UNICEF and the UNO inaccordance with the enabling act of Parliament, which is part of our promotion. To file for your claim you are to fill out below information and send it toMr.James Amstrong The Executive Secretary Via his email contact address. Claims Requirements: 1. Full Name:...........................2. Address; ............................3. Nationality:.........................4. Age:.......... Date of Birth:........5. Occupation:..........................6. Phone:................Fax:...........7. State of Origin:...........Country:.. The Executive Secretary: Mr. James AmstrongWoodlands RoadLeatherhead CourtLeatherheadSurreyKT22 0BN.E-mail : jamesamstrong01@hotmail.comTel: +44 703-187-9255 **************************************************  ********************Queen Elizabeth's Foundation for Disabled People is a registeredcharity No 251051. Registered as a company limited by guarantee inLondon No892013. Registered at Leatherhead Court, Woodlands Road,Leatherhead,Surrey KT22 0BN.**********************************************  ************************

----------


## abomena62

وختى شركة هوندا اليايبانية المحترمة
استغلوا اسمها
وزعموا ان لديها عرضا ترويجيا
وطبعا ورقة البوستة المعتادة
الحد الادنى حاليا لاي جائزة
النص مليون استرليني
الواحد لازم يستلف الخزاين بتاع البنك المركزي
والله المستعان



New

  Delete
  Not junk
  Report phishing scam



  Move to[New folder...]Inbox‎Junk‎Drafts‎Sent‎Deleted‎ 
  Options

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HONDA AWARD PROMOTIONS!!! Contact Claims Officer Mr. Williams Archer (williamsarcher_department@hotmail.com)‏ 
From: hcrezee3@freeler.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, March 22, 2008 4 :34: 06 PM 
To:   

Ref No:HDCBIEWLEB. 

Attn: Winner 
This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of &#163;500,000.000(GBP) along side with a brand new Honda CR-VCar from the
HONDA AWARD PROMOTIONS.Send your 1.Full names 2.Occupation 3.Phone Number 4.Age 5.Sex 6.Country.

Email:williamsarcher_department@hotmail.com
Phone contact: +44 704-579-9932

Announcer:Mrs.Trina Weaver 
HONDA NATIONAL PROMOTIONS

----------


## abomena62

على فكرة يا اخواني الجماعة بتوع سامسونج مستعجلين قوي 
ايه رايكم
حد فيكم يقدر يستفيد من البيانات اللي في الايه ميل ويوديهم في60داهية
واكون له من الشاكرين؟

  Options

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
SAMSUNG PROMO AWARD 2008 CLAIMS PROCESSING FORM (Fill and Return Immediately).‏ 
From: FLOYD JOHNSON (sm_floyd23@live.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Friday, March 21, 2008 10:36:38 PM 
To:   

To 
WINNER
REF N&#186;.: SLE/74-A0802742007
Serial N&#186;: KRS/GBP07/SAMSUNG
BATCH N&#186;.: UDA/MA07/EUR/SAMSUNG
AMOUNT WON.: &#163;710,000.00 GBP
21/03/2008

Dear Samsung Electronic Promotion Winner, 

I am Mr. Floyd Johnson,Samsung Electronic licensed and accredited agent assigned to your case to help you in the claims process of your funds. I wish to congratulate you and to say you are a lucky person to have won this Samsung Electronics Promotion. All the winners in the Promotion were selected by an advanced automated random computer ballot search from the internet as part of our international promotions program which we conduct every year.

You are required to fill the below Winners Payment Verification Form to facilitate the processing of your claims which will lead to the payment of your prize to you as required. You are also to send a copy of your International Passport or Drivers License via E-MAIL ATTACHMENT along with the filled form. If you do not have any of these, you can send a valid Identity card of yours as a form of Identification. 

You are to choose only One (1) from the Two (2) given options on how to claim your prize. For any option you choose, you are to fill in the necessary information . 

1. Transfer of your funds to your local bank account by Telegraphic Bank transfer and your funds will be in your account within 48 hours. 
2. You employ the services of our affiliate courier/diplomatic service to deliver your prize Funds to you in form of Consignment to your physical mailing address. 

You will be totally responsible for the Telegraphic Bank Transfer Charges OR Courier Charges. When we receive your Filled Form, we will send you more information about any option you choose. 

Note that your funds (&#163;710,000.00GBP) have already been insured to your winning E-mail address by Samsung Electronics Inc. and no deductions of any kind can be made on your funds. 

Below if the Samsung Electronics Promotion Winner's Data Form. Do fill and return as soon as possible. 

SECTION A 

First Name.:.........................
Middle Name.:...........................
Last Name.:............................
Gender.:.....................
Month Of Birth.:.......Day:.......Year:...
Marital Status.:.........................
Nationality.:....................
National Id Card NO..............
Occupation.: ....................
Mobile phone No.:..............
House Phone No.:..............
Fax No.................. 

OPTION 1 TELEGRAPHIC/SWIFT BANK TRANSFER 

Account Number:......................... 
Account Name:........................... 
Swift code:............................. 
Bank Name/Country:....................... 

OPTION 2 COURIER DIPLOMATIC DELIVERY SERVICES. 

Address 1.............................
Address 2.:...........................
City.:................................
State/Province.:.....................
Zip Code.:..........................
Email Address.:........................ 
WINNING INFORMATION 
Batch Number.:.......................
Reference Number.:...................
Amount Won(In Pounds).:.............

You are advised to act fast about this information soonest for further correspondence.Congratulations on behalf of the Samsung Electronics Inc. Company and our promotion agents all over the world. 

Yours faithfully,
Floyd Johnson.
Samsung Electronics Bonanza
London,United Kingdom.
Phone: +44-704-570-6121
Fax: +44-709-287-6054. 

                                      All Right Reserved by Samsung Electronics Inc 2008.

This email and its attachments are confidential and intended for the exclusive use of the addressee(s). This email and its attachments may also be privileged or protected by legal rules. If you have received this by mistake please let us know by reply immediately and destroy the email and its attachments without reading, copying or forwarding the contents.

----------


## abomena62

اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله
ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
آدي واحد نصاب جديد
حاجة كده عبر العالم
وكمان بيحنوا على الافارقة
اقراوا
واحذروا

OneCare  MSN 
 Search  

Sign out
View your accountLink other accounts 
Personalize 



  Inbox‎

 Junk‎  
 Drafts‎

 Sent‎

 Deleted‎  
Manage folders

 Today 
 Mail 
 Contacts 
 Calendar 
  New
  Delete
  Not junk
  Report phishing scam



  Move to[New folder...]Inbox‎Junk‎Drafts‎Sent‎Deleted‎ 
  Options

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

E-GAME 2008.‏ 
From: WORLD WIDE LOTTERY (info@world-wide.org) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Monday, March 24, 2008 5 :15: 22 PM 
Reply-to: tom.ade00@gmail.com 
To:   

E-GAME 2008.WORLD WIDE LOTTERY Dear Consolation Prize Winner,We are pleased to inform you today 24nd March 2008 of the result ofthe winners of the WORLD WIDE LOTTERY , Held on the 24nd March 2008,You have therefore been approved to receive the sum of $1,000,000 USDNote that your winnings falls under the Africa region, So You arerequiredto file claims for your lottery prize winnings bycontacting the African claim's officer: Name: Tom AdeEmail: tom.ade00@gmail.comPhone Number: +234-8051477430 You are required to completely fill the claims form inorder for yourwinnings to be processed. FULLNAMES:........................FORWARDINGADDRES  SES:.....................CITY/STATE:.......................COUNTRY OF ORIGIN:.................MARITAL STATUS:.....................NATIONALITY:..........  ...........SEX.......... DATE OF BIRTH:.......EMAIL:............OCCUPATION:........  ...TEL/FAX:............................ Mrs Sally Moore,General Overseer,WORLD WIDE LOTTERY.

----------


## abomena62

على الجنك ميل
رسالة جديدة
واحد فطس من غير ورثة
وساب21مليون دولار
وفوايدهم في12سنة
ولمن يمعن القراءة
النصاب وقع في تناقض
الراجل مات1994
يعني من14 سنة
ودي اخر مرة عمل فيها عملية على الحساب ده
يعني النصاب غلط في عدد السنين ال14
وخلاهم12سنة بس
اقراوا بانفسكم



Sign out
View your accountLink other accounts 
Personalize 



  Inbox‎

 Junk‎  
 Drafts‎

 Sent‎

 Deleted‎  
Manage folders

 Today 
 Mail 
 Contacts 
 Calendar 
  New
  Delete
  Not junk
  Report phishing scam



  Move to[New folder...]Inbox‎Junk‎Drafts‎Sent‎Deleted‎ 
  Options

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Immediate Response‏ 
From: karlbb_18765@yahoo.es 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Monday, March 24, 2008 11:07:06 PM 
Reply-to: karlbb_18765@yahoo.es 
To:  I@LL.COM 

 Attention:   My name is Mr. Karl Brader. I trained and work as an external auditor for a Suisse Bank, working as part of a bigger team that covers the entire sub-euro region. I had taken pains to find your contact through personal endeavors. On routine audit check last month, I discovered some investment accounts that had been dormant for the least twelve years. All the accounts belong to a single holder (deceased) with monies totaling 21 Million United States Dollars plus interest. Banking regulation/legislation in Switzerland demand that I notify the fiscal authorities after a statutory time period of twelve years when dormant accounts of this type are called in by the monetary regulatory bodies. The above set of facts underscores my reason of writing and making the following proposing.  My investigation of the said account reveals that the death occured in 1994 the exact time the account was last operated.  I can confirm with certainty that the said investor died interstate and no next of kin to his estate has been found or has come forward all these years. I am of the settled conviction that using my insider leverage, with I working with you can secure the funds in the account for us instead of allowing it pass as unclaimed funds into the coffers of the Government of Switzerland. This is especially possible as you share same details as the said investor. This exactly is why I crave your participation and co-operation. I have seized all relevant documents (legal and Banking) that will facilitate our putting you forward as the claimant and beneficiary of the funds and ultimately transfer the money to any account nominated by you.  Of course you shall be handsomely rewarded for your part in this transaction as I am prepared to share the money with you in halves 50-50 of the total funds for your efforts, less any expenses. I shall however leave out the finer details of this transaction till I receive an affirmation of your desire to participate. Be assured that my colleagues and I are on top of the situation all the time and there will be no risk whatsoever if you agree to come on board. Needless to say, UTMOST CONFIDENTIALITY is of vital importance if we are to successfully reap the immense benefits of this transaction.  To maintain the level of security required to see this transaction come to a successful conclusion, I have intentionally left out the details. To affirm your willingness and co-operation to my proposal please reply to this email (karlbb_18765@yahoo.es), stating your Full Names, Date of Birth, Telephone Number, Fax Number, Company/position held, Email address, Contact address and Postal address.    I await your response.    Regards, Karl Brader Director, Investment Banking.   Note: Please ensure that you are able to receive emails from us. As added assurance, you might want to configure your email client settings to allow our default email address xifaxmail@xifax.com to be included in your system&#239;&#191;&#189;s Safe Senders&#239;&#191;&#189; List.

----------


## abomena62

Winning Lottery Results Alet!! 
From: City Lotto U.K (centrumdental@bellnet.ca) 
Sent: Wednesday, March 26, 2008 12 :52: 50 PM 
Reply-to: cluk.davidnewton@yahoo.com.hk 
To:  contact@citylotto.co.uk 
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

Your E-mail Account have just won you(500,000.00) contact Mr. David Newton. with your details On cluk.davidnewton@yahoo.com.hk

----------


## abomena62

(   )






  Move to[New folder...]InboxJunkDraftsSentDeleted 
  Options

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!Ref: IR/90020X2/07 
From: IRISH NATIONAL LOTTERY (yooy@purdue.edu) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Friday, March 28, 2008 9:43:13 AM 
Reply-to: drmarklamber12@yahoo.com.hk 
To:   

  -- The National LotteryOFFICE OF DR.MARK LAMBERT EURO MILLIONS PROMOPRIZE CLAIM/ VERIFICATION DEPARTMENTAbbey Street Lower, Dublin 1, Ireland(Customer-Services)  Dear E-mail Bearer, You have won the sum of 1,350,000 Euro. in the Irish Online Sweepstake Promo held on 28Th March 2008. Your Ref Number: Ref:IR/90020X2/07), To further the claims of your prize, you are advise to contact your claims department with the below informations. PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM DETAILS OF BENEFICIARY : 1)Full Names:.........................................2)H  ome Address:....................................3)Tele  phone:..........................................4)  Mobile Phone #:..................................5)Occupation:.  .......................................6)Nationali  ty:........................................7)Count  ry of ressidence:........................8)City:........  ............................................9)Stat  e/Province:...................................10)Zip Code:...........................................11  )Sex:.............................................  .......12)Age:....................................  ...............  Opon submission of the above informations we shall immediately commence on your data verification process which will take not latter than 12hours and we get back to you on how to hand over your winning fund to you. Contact Person: Dr. Mark LambertE-mail: drmarklamber12@yahoo.com.hkMobile Phone: +44 704 572 2823Office Line: +44-207-179-7777 Congratulations once again. Yours faithfully, Sir Robert RiddyOnline Coordinator

----------


## abomena62

مرة اخرى
تذكروني
بعد ان انقطعت رسائلهم
ربما بسبب نشري في هذا المنتدى(ليه لاه الله اعلم ما هي النت دي عاملة عمايلها)
جتلي رسالة
من واحدة ناوية تفيص برضه
وجوزها الكسيب اللعيب
كسب20مليون استرليني من البورصة وسابهملها وفلسع كالعادة
وطبعا دكتورها قالها ايامك في الدنيا معدودة
فطبعا من غير تفكير قررت تبعتلي الفلوس
كصدقة جارية على روحها وروح المرحوم جوزها
ولما كنت لم افتح الايه ميل3ايام متوالية
وهي ياولداه مستعجلة لان عزرائيل مستنيني افتح ايه ميلها
اعادت ارساله3مرات في كل يوم مرة
خذوا العظة
واعطوها للغير
اليكم النصابة او النصاب طبعا محدش عارف فيه مرة في القصة دي كلها ولا لاه


Beloved,Reply ASAP.‏ 
From: Lady Rebecca Thatcher. (lat62@ykc.com) 
Sent: Thursday, April 03, 2008 4:55:55 AM 
Reply-to: thatcherswill06@hotmail.com 
To:  MSEVELYN805@YAHOO.COM 

   From: Lady Rebecca Thatcher. No:36 Old Shrewberry Street,London England. Beloved,i am Lady Rebecca Thatcher, suffering from cancerous ailment..I used to be married to Sir Jeremy Thatcher an Englishman who is dead and resting peacefully. My husband was into private practice all his life before he passed. When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of Twenty Million Pounds (20,000,000.00 Million Great Britain Pounds Sterling)which were derived from his vast estates and investment in capital market with his bank here in UK. Presently, this money is still with the Bank. Recently, my Doctor told me that I have limited days to live due to thecancerous problems I am suffering from.  Though what bothers me most is the stroke that I have in addition to the cancer. With this hard reality that has befallen me, I have decided to donate this fund to you and want you to use this gift which comes from my husbands effort to fund the upkeep of widows, widowers, orphans, destitute,the down-trodden, physically challenged children, barren-women and persons who prove to be genuinely handicapped financially.I took this decision because I do not have any child that will inherit this money.  My happiness is that I lived a life worthy of emulation. Please assure me that you will act just as I have stated herein. Hope to hear from you soon.You can contact me through my personal email address at: thatcherswill08@hotmail.com Thanking you in advance for everything, Sincerely yours, Lady Rebecca Thatcher.

----------


## abomena62

اما الحاج ياسر دوجلاس
(وهو بالتاكيد ما يقربش لكلارك دوجلاس)
وهو موجود بالمناسبة هنا قريب مننا في الامارات
وطبعا راجل فقران
كحيان
معملشي غير8.5مليون دولار امريكي فقط لا غير
ولانه متسرطن ياولداه
قرر يديهملي
وخير الكلام برضه ما قل ودل
ايه ميله في3سطور

MY CHARITY PROPOSITION‏ 
From: Mr.Yasser Douglas (yasserdouglasandyou@yahoo.com.AU) 
Sent: Thursday, April 03, 2008 3 :56: 05 AM 
Reply-to: yasserdouglasandyou@yahoo.com.hk 
To:  dr_hytham@hotmail.com 

Dear Friend, Greetings, I am Mr. Yasser Douglas a business mogul from Dubai (U.A.E.) who has been diagnosed with cancer and need a trustworthy person to help me do a charity work, I will leave 20% of my Eight million five hundred thousand United States dollars ($8,500,000.00). Please respond viayasserdouglasandyou@yahoo.com.hk for details of proposal. Waiting to hear from you.Regards,Mr. Yasser Douglas.

----------


## abomena62

WHAT YOU MUST KNOW(CONFIDENTIAL)‏ 
From: Mr. Yasser Douglas (yasserdouglasandyou@yahoo.com.hk) 
Sent: Thursday, April 03, 2008 9:16:25 PM 
To:  hythamhytham attia (dr_hytham@hotmail.com) 

Dear Brother, 

There are information as to why you are involved in this transfer process, please note that this information is not to be shared with any third party as it is a privileged/confidential information: 

1. I picked your email address and contact from your country's chamber's of commerce in search of a trustworthy person to do his dying wish as my major charity work is in Asia. 

2. I have less than two months to live and too sick so I cannot carry out this charity work myself as I am under constant watch of the hospital management. 

3. My life is insured, everything I do from now on is taken care of by my insurance company, my medical bills and necessary expenses incurred before my death are paid for by my insurance company, in a nutshell if I get you this LETTER OF ATTORNEY I will no longer the wealthy businessman I was, it means I have willed my funds and wish to you, making you to rich client to HSBC BANK AND SECURITIES as you have a POWER OF ATTORNEY.

4. My funds is in a fixed deposit account, this make withdrawal of money impossible unless it is yearly or in case of death so there note that this makes the deduction to cover for cost of commission of transfer or cost of sending down a diplomat to your country your responsibility, however I am telling you this because I need to be honest with you so you know that the ten percent (10&#37 :;):  I have set aside for you is for this kind of future expenses with the bank you are now dealing with. Please get prepared as you are very close to possessing all my wealth. Are you sure you are up to this task, let me know so that I can contact my doctor's lawyer to help prepare a letter of power of attorney to make you the beneficiary of my funds.

God bless you
Brother Yasser Douglas


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الحاج ياسر دوجلاس مستعجل
يا اخوانا حد يشوفله حل
من فضلكم

----------


## kh_200661

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــم 
 جزاك الله خيرا ً  عنى  وعن كل  من قرأ موضوعك الهام جدا ً  هناءا ً  لك بالثواب  بمشيئة الرحمن والله يعلم ما  كان فى نفسـى  ولكنك أخى  ولا  فرق  بين الأ خوه فى الله وحُب  الله وحُب  من أحبهُم الله  سبقتنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــى  هنيا  لك بإذن الله ومبروك نجاح موضوعك  ....................... السلا  م عليكم

----------


## abomena62

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــم 
>  جزاك الله خيرا ً  عنى  وعن كل  من قرأ موضوعك الهام جدا ً  هناءا ً  لك بالثواب  بمشيئة الرحمن والله يعلم ما  كان فى نفسـى  ولكنك أخى  ولا  فرق  بين الأ خوه فى الله وحُب  الله وحُب  من أحبهُم الله  سبقتنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــى  هنيا  لك بإذن الله ومبروك نجاح موضوعك  ....................... السلا  م عليكم


اخي الفاضل الكريم
اشكرك
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
وجعل الله عملنا جميعا خالصا لوجهه الكريم
ونرجو دوما ان نكون ممن يخشى الله سبحانه وتعالى في السر والعلن
وتحية لكل اهل الشرقية الطيبين

----------


## abomena62

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمات الله تعالى وبركاته
تحياتي مرة اخرى
احببت ان اشير الى شئ هام جدا
ملحوظة غريبة وعجيبة
كل النصابين
كلهم بلا استثناء
باردين
جبلات
بيستعبطوا ويستهبلوا ويستغبوا الى اقصى درجة
مثلا اذا بعت لواحد تشتمه وتقلوا انته نصاب وحرامي ولا يمكن ابعتلك فلوس
تلاقيه يرد عليك كالتالي
انا مفهمتش ماذا تعني هل حتبعتلي الفلوس ولا لاه
وحبتعتها امتى يا ريت تبعتها بسرعة
لدرجة ان انا شكيت ان سيرفر هو اللي بيرد اوتوماتيك
وحللت الموضوع مع زميل نفساني
فقالي لاه دول بيستغبوا عن عمد
ويردوا على الموضوع كما لو انك وافقت قبلت ونويت تبعت الفلوس
لانهم ما بيتعبوش الرد جاهز وبيعملوله قص ولزق
وبيبقى عندهم امل ول واحد في المليون انك تغير رايك وتديهم الفلوس
المهم
هل تذكرون ريبيكا تاتشر
انا بعت هزأتها وشتمتهتا وقلتلها يانصابة يا بنت النصابين
وسالتها بتهكم
هو انتي تقربي لمارجريت تاتشر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ففوجئت بالرد التالي


MY BENEFACTOR.‏ 
From: Lady Rebecca Thatcher (thatcherswill06@hotmail.com) 
Sent: Sunday, April 06, 2008 12:44:21 PM 
To:  ) 

Beloved,

  Thank you for your response. It goes to show that you have been destined to be great and I implore you to be as honest as possible in carrying out this humanitarian task as the spirit of my late husband will be with you always and  will also bless you for your effort in seeing that persons are brought out of their predicament.

  However,i prayed over this before making the decision after which I got your email-address while searching for someone that can be sincere and honest to carry on this task as I have been given some days to live and I have no child to inherit the money.

  I need you to stand as the beneficiary of my late husband's funds that are in the bank. This is legal and will be handled by my lawyer. I want these funds to be transferred to you before I pass on. When the funds are transferred I would want you to use it for charity work in my family name, for the less priviledged, orphans and other indigents in the society. I don't want the funds to be left in the bank and also I do not want my husband's relatives to possess the funds as they are rich and will misuse it.Also it was the wish of my late husband that we use the funds for those people in the society(since we had no child). 
All I need is your honesty and sincerity and you  will blessed you for your effort in seeing that the less previledged are brought out of their predicament. 

  I have discussed this matter with my Lawyer and he is going to work with the Bank and secure this funds from the UK Bank where it is been kept for safe custody in a very proper and legal manner and he will make the arrangement with the Bank in your name, as the new beneficiary of the fund, to move the fund from England to meet you in your country, with your data. 

  My Attorney is Barrister MATHEW PENNY,who has been working with the family for close to 34yrs now. Do email him at once and let him commence with the transfer modalities,his email contact detail is:barristermattpenny27@yahoo.co.uk, You can reach him through his telephone number, which is +44 703-590-19-12  and you can also contact me through his telephone number.

  You are implored to use this funds for the less-privileged, widows, and orphans, destitute and indigent persons in the society. Please, do your best to see that the dreams of my husband SIR JEREMY THATHCER of blessed memory and my dream is fulfilled and make sure this is kept confidential until the transfer is completed and the good works of charity commence, as you are the only one contacted for this and aware of this too.

Stay Blessed.
Lady Rebecca Thatcher.

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم يا أبو منة

الواحد بيجيله من العينة دى كتير

و بأحذف علشان عارف أنهم نصابين

و الناس فهمت

شكرا ع الموضوع

----------


## abomena62

> السلام عليكم يا أبو منة
> 
> الواحد بيجيله من العينة دى كتير
> 
> و بأحذف علشان عارف أنهم نصابين
> 
> و الناس فهمت
> 
> شكرا ع الموضوع


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ابا امنية
بارك الله فيك
وخيرا تفعل بحذف هذه الايه ميلات دون ان تفتحها
دون هدر لوقتك او مجهودك
ولكن بين الحين والحين
لابد من معرفة كيف يطور النصابون افكارهم
من لوتارية
الى ميراث مش لاقيله صاحب
الى حملة دعائية لشركة سيارات كبرى
الى منظمات اممية تنموية وتطويرية
الى........................الخ
لن تتوقف ابدا افكارهم
ستتطور
وتتغير
وتتبدل
وعلينا جميعا الحذر
ومن باب حرق كل جديد لهم
ادعو الجميع
الى موافاتنا باي تطوير او تحوير
في اساليب النصب الالكتروني
والذي لازال يجد له ضحايا للاسف الشديد كل يوم
والسلام عليكم
وتصبحون على كل خير

----------


## abomena62

الم اقل لكم
قبيل اغلاق الجهاز
وجدت هذه الرسالة
ممن اطلق على نفسه سعيد احمد
وممن يزعم بانه يعيش في الامارات
ولم يكن ابدا رجلا خيرا
ولكنه فجأة انقلب رأسا على عقب
بعد ان مرض بسرطان المرئ
وقانا الله واياكم جميع الشرور
وبعد ان عرف بالمرض بعزق معظم فلوسه في الامارات وماليزيا والجزائر
(ليه الدول دي معرفشي)
ولما اشتد عليه المرض
كلم واحد من قرايبه
يقفله احد حسابته في البن ويتبرع بكل اللي فيه للاعمال الخيرية هناك في بلغاريا والباكستان
(ليه برضه الدول دي معرفشي)
المهم رفض قريبه طبعا مبدأ البعزقة طمعا في الورث
ورغم كل اللي بعزقه
لسه فيه18مليون دولار فقط لاغير
ولما اشتد عليه المرض اكتر واكتر
قرر يشركني في بعزقة10%بس من المبلغ
في اعمال الخير
اليكم ظهور آخر لأسماء عربية
كتغيير في استرتيجية النصابين
وظنا منهم أن هذه الاسماء اكثر تأثيرا من اسماء الخواجات

Please Reply With Honesty‏ 
From: Saeed Ahmed (saeed_ahmed005@yahoo.co.uk) 
Sent: Wednesday, April 09, 2008 10:50:49 AM 
To:  saeed_ahmed005@yahoo.com.uk 

Dear Friend,
As you read this, I don‘t want you to feel sorry forme, because, I believe everyone will die someday.

My name is Saeed Ahmed a business merchant.I have been diagnosed with Esophageal cancer.It has defiled all forms of medical treatment,and right now I have only about a few months to ive,according to medical experts.

I have not particularly lived my life so well, as I never really cared for anyone(not even myself)but my business. Though I am very rich, I was never generous,I was always hostile to people and only focused on my business as that was the only thing Icared for. But now I regret all this as I now know that there is more to life than just wanting to have or make all the money in the world.

I believe when God gives me a second chance to come to this world I would live my life a different way from how I have lived it. Now that God has called me, I have willed and given most of my property and assets to my immediate and extended family members as well as a few close friends.

I want God to be merciful to me and accept my soul so,I have decided to give also to charity organizations,as I want this to be one of the last good deeds I do on earth. So far, I have distributed money to some charity organizations in the U.A.E,Algeria and Malaysia. Now that my health has deteriorated so badly, I cannot do this myself anymore.

I once asked members of my family to close one of my accounts and distribute the money which I have there to charity organization in Bulgaria and Pakistan,they refused and kept the money to themselves. Hence, I do not trust them anymore, as they seem not to be contended with what I have left for them.

The last of my money which no one knows of is the huge cash deposit of eighteen million dollars $18,000,000,00 that I have with a finance/Security Company abroad. I will want you to help me collect this deposit and dispatched it to charity
organizations.

I have set aside 10% for you and for your time.
God be with you.
Saeed Ahmed

----------


## abomena62

نصاب جديد
يدعي ان اسمه فون هوانج
ويدعي انه موظف بنك في هونج كونج
ولديه عميل الماني
يدعى كريستوف ديتريخ
المهم وم الاخر مات وفي حسابه اكتر من13مليون دولار
وطبعا هو الموظف المختص
فهايسلكلي المبلغ ويحطه في حسابي بصفتي الوريث الشرعي الوحيد
معرفشي ازاي
لا امي المانية
ولا المرحوم كان مناسبنا
والنصاب صعبان عليه
ان الفلوس تروح لشراء اسلحة حسب قوانين هونج كونج
ياعم هو انا ناقص مشاكل مع الصين
اليكم النصب الهونج كونجي اللي على اصوله


  Options

From: V. Hwang..‏ 
From: Von Hwang (Mr) (vhk500@yahoo.com.hk) 
Sent: Saturday, April 12, 2008 9 :35: 04 PM 
Reply-to: vhk5000@yahoo.com.hk 
To:   

   Wing Hang Bank (Hong Kong)Email: vhk5000@yahoo.com.hk I am Mr. Von Hwang, the Manager/ chief financial officer of Wing Hang BankHong Kong. I am contacting you with respect to a portfolio amounting to$13,099,200.00 USD (Thirteen Million, Ninety Nine Thousand Two hundredUnited States Dollar) deposited in my bank. On the 4th of August 2005 Dr. Christoph Dietrich, a German consultant andinvestor with the Hong Kong Ministry of Aviation, deposited $9,720,000.00USD (Nine Million, Seven Hundred and Twenty Thousand United States Dollar)under our portfolio management department for Two years and the depositmaturedon the 3rd of August 2007 which has now amounted to a total of$13,099,200.00 USD (Thirteen Million, Ninety Nine Thousand Two hundredUnited States Dollar).  I have sent several routine notifications to his forwarding address butgot no reply. After further investigations, i finally discovered from hisbusiness associates in the Hong Kong Ministry of Aviation, that Dr.christoph Dietrich has since passed away after a brief illness onprostrate cancer. On further in dept investigation, I found out that hedied without notifying anybody about the deposit in my bank. This fund hassince matured and the roll-over on the funds has also expired. The sum of$13,099,200.00 USD (Thirteen Million, Ninety Nine Thousand Two hundredUnited States Dollar) is still in my Bank because no one has ever comeforward to claim it. In accordance to the Hong Kong constitution, at the expiration of fouryears, such funds will revert to the Government for financing militaryoperations, such as purchasing of arms and ammunitions for the militarywhich is in-line with the constitution. In order to avert this negative development, I will like to seek for yourpermission as a foreigner to stand as the next of kin to Dr. christophDietrich so that the fruits of this old man's labor will not be use forfinancing weapons which will further enhance the courses of war in theworld in general. The money will be paid into your account for us to share in the ratio of50% for me, 40% for you on your assistance and 10% for charityorganizations. There is no risk involve in this project as my position in my bank andwith the aid of my personal lawyer all documents will be provided to makeyou thelegal beneficiary and the legality of this project will correspond withlocal and international laws of inheritance. If you are interested, please reply back immediately to the email addressbelow: vhk5000@yahoo.com.hk Upon your response, I shall then provide you with further information'sand modalities that will help you understand the transaction. You should observe utmost confidentiality, and rest assured that thisproject would be most profitable for both parties because I shall requireyour assistance to invest my share in your country. Awaiting your urgent reply Thanks and regards. Mr. Von Hwang.

----------


## abomena62

فيه نصاب ولا نصابة جديدة
استخدموا اسم شركة شيفرون العملاقة
وبعتولي بالايه ميل التالي

CHEVRON TEXACO OIL AND GAS COMPANY EASTER ENDOWMENT FUND.‏ 
From: Jennifer Dale (dal7779@etbu.edu) 
Sent: Thursday, April 10, 2008 12:13:58 AM 
Reply-to: glenmichael3_chevrontexaco@live.com 
To:   

 Chevron Texaco Oil and Gas Company,Chevron House,30 Raffles Place,#25-00Singapore 048622. Dear Sir/Madam,Good day to You and Compliment Of the Season. My name Is Mrs. Jennifer Daleand I am the Company's Secretary Of Chevron Texaco Oil and Gas CompanyIn Singapore(ASIA DISTRICT).Please, If this Email Address Is For You, I wish to Congratulate Youand Inform You that Your Urgent Attention Is Needed at Our BranchOffice in the United Kingdom as We Have Good News For You. I Advise YouContact The Officer In charge Within the Next 24hrs to Get the News Ofthis Life Transforming Offer Coming to You From this Great Company. Do Contact the Officer-in charge With the Information Below: GLEN MICHAELglenmichael3_chevrontexaco@live.com Understand that we are not disclosing the good news via this email, forsecurity reason as the information to Be given to you are vital andsensitive and will be explained in details soon as you contact theofficer with the above information.I want to congratulate you in advance and please do not forget to Helpthe Poor In the society when chevron Texaco makes you a beneficiary Ofthere world of wealth.Yours faithfully,Jennifer Dale (Mrs)For the chief executive Officer (CEO),Chevron Texaco Oil and Gas Company,Singapore, Asia. 
ولما طنشت ومارديتش
وزي ماانتو شايفين
همه اللي قالوا
ان الكلام ف الموضوع ده ماينفعشي ع النت
الا انهم
مافيش يوم
ولا اتنين
مش فاكر
بعتولي الالحاق التالي

CHEVRON TEXACO(READ AND RESPOND TO THE MAIL)‏ 
From: Glen Michael (ukfiduciaryglen1@hotmail.co.uk) 
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, April 12, 2008 11:26:44 PM 
Reply-to: glenmichael5_chevrontexaco@live.com 




Chevron Texaco Oil and Gas Company,
1 Westferry Circus 
Canary Wharf 
London E14 4HA 
United Kingdom.

Our Reference: CHT 2008/19513-07. 

RE: CHEVRON TEXACO OIL AND GAS COMPANY ENDOWMENT FUNDS. 

Good day to You, I am Very Sorry For Not Replying Your Email Immediately I Received It, This Is Because I was Waiting For Instructions From Our Head Office In the United State On the Present Situation Before I Can Speak With You. 

Firstly, I want You to Accept My Sincere Congratulation As Your Email Address ( dr_hytham@hotmail.com ) Have Been Shortlisted as One Of the Beneficiary Of this Year Chevron Online Endowment Fund Award (COEFA). 

You are Advised to Read and Understand the Explanation Of this Scheme as Analysed Below So that You Will Really Understand What the COEFA is All About. 

ABOUT CHEVRON ONLINE ENDOWMENT FUND AWARD (COEFA) 

Chevron Texaco Is One Of the Biggest Multi-National Oil and Gas Company In the World that Specialise In Exploring,Refining and Marketing Of Crude Oil and Have Been Rated the Largest and the Biggest Oil and Gas Producing Company 17 Times Ever Since We Started Operation In 1916. 

Due to the Profit Max Of the Company, We Were Mandated By the United Nations (UN), Organisation Of the Petroleum Exporting Company (OPEC), And the World Crude Oil Monitoring Forum to Always Use a Reasonable Percentage Of Our Yearly Profit to Help the Society at Large. 

It Is In View Of this That We Have Always Empower and Assist Some Governmental and Non-Governmental Agencies Like the United Nations Children Emergency Fund (UNICEF), World Health Organisation (WHO), Future Group Europe, World Action Committee On AIDS e.t.c Financially, We are Committed to Giving Most of this Organisation a Reasonable Percentage Of Our Annual Profit to Enhance and Promote their Activites For the Sake Of Humanity. 

On March 22nd, 2003, Microsoft Corporation Signed a Memorandum Of Understanding With the Chevron Texaco Where the Chevron Oil and Gas Company Agree to Always Donate a Reasonable Percentage Of Her Yearly Profit Out to Promote the Use Of Internet. 

That Is: Chevron Texaco Since January 2004 Enhances a Hundred People With Financial Assistance to Liberate their World and Help their Society With a Better Living. 

After The Successful Completion Of Our Market Year Of 2007 Which Ended December 2007, This Company Have Realised Profit Which Is About 0.7% Lower Than What We Have Realised In 2006, It Is In View Of this That Three Hundred Million United State Dollars ($300,000,000) Have Been Released to Be Shared Among  One Hundred Active Lucky Internet Users For the Year, Leaving Each Person With Three Million United State Dollars ($3.000,000) each. 

I am Pleased to Let You Know That Your Email Address Have Been Selected to Be Among This One Hundred Lucky Email Address For the Year 2008 Endowment Funds. 

HOW YOU WERE SELECTED 

The Microsoft Corporation Have Always Supplied this Company With Fifty Thousand Email Addresses Of Active Internet Users Yearly, And Your Email Address Was Submitted as One Of the Active Internet Users For the Year 2007. After Email Addresses are Been Submitted to Us For the Random Selection By Microsoft Corporation, The Best One Hundred Members Of Staff For the Year 2007 That Have Been  Picked From Over a Hundred Branch Offices Of the Chevron Texaco Oil and Gas Company, are then Now Invited For a Dinner at the Carribean Where they Will Be Priviledged to Pick One Email Address Each at Random. 

Mr Kabir Williams From Our Moscow Office Who Was the Best Staff at Our Moscow Branch Office Picked Your Email Address When He Was Asked to Pick at Random, Therefore Giving You the Oppurtunity to Claim For Yourself a Total Cash Of Three Million United States Dollars. ($3,000,000). 

HOW TO REDEEM YOUR CASH 

Since This Is Neither a Lottery nor a Gambling Winning, You are Expected to Claim Your Funds In this Branch office as Been Zoned, The Reason Why It Has Been Zoned Is to Avoid Mix Up Of Claims and Unneccessary Crowdy or Clustering Enviroment In Any Of Our Offices. This Is Why Winners Have Been Zoned Into Twenty Different Zones Of Five Winners Each, I am Pleased to Inform You That You Have Been Zone to Claim Your Winnings Here at Zone F With the Head Office Here In the United Kingdom, I Wish to Let You Know that I am the Officer In charge Of Your Claims. 

WHAT TO DO NEXT. 

Your Funds Will Be Released to You any Moment From Now, But Before Any Further Processing, We Need to Have Your Information Registered On Our Database, Please Fill The Form as Below. 

Full Name:
Residential Address:
Occupation:
Country:
Telephone:
Fax Number:
Sex:
Age:
Next of Kin:
Lucky Number: 

Please Note That Your Lucky Number is 2007/72 As You Were The 72nd Beneficiary That Was Selected. 

Soon as We Receive The Information Above, You Will Be Duly Informed On What Next to Do. Please If You are Not Interested In the Endowment Scheme And You Like to Turn Down The Offer, Please Write a Letter Addressed to the: 

Director Of Welfare, 
Chevron Texaco Oil and Gas Company 
43/45 The Promenade 
Cheltenham 
Gloucestershire 
GL50 1LE.

However, be Aware Of The Fact That There Are Some Set Of Documentation Process That Needed To Be Carried Out In The Royal High Court Of London And A Clearance Permit From The Metropolitan Police Of London And The British Government Which Would Require Your Prompt Attention.

Get Back to Me With Information Required Soonest So that Your Funds Can Be Officially Released Immediately. 

Once Again, Congratulations. 

Yours Faithfully, 

Glen Michael
Officer In-charge,
COEFA (ZoneF)
Public Welfare Department,
Chevron Texaco Oil and Gas Company. 
London, United Kingdom.
__________________________________________________

----------


## abomena62

هل تذكرونه
فخامة
الديكتاتور
شارلز تيلور
ومجرم الحرب
رئيس ليبيريا السابق
جاتني رسالة
من واحدة
تزعم
انها
جيويل تيلور
سيدة ليبيريا(مش مصر)الاولى آنذاك وحرم فخامة الديكتاتور
اللذيذ جدا في الامر
انها تناشدني باسم الاخلاص والانسانية وبعميق الالم
(غريبة مش كده؟ ممكن اليوم ده ييجي عندنا لفخامته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)
من اجل اطفالها يا ولداه اللي عايزة تسلكلهم20.5مليون دولار
والالذ في الرسالة انها ادتني رابط لمشاهدة صورتها
علشان استغفر الله ماشكش انها نصابة
فاذا به رابط البي بي سي
عندما نشرت اخبار سقوط الديكتاتور ومحاكمته
كمجرم حرب
ولم تنسى السيدة الاولى ان تنوه
انها ياولداه لم تكن تؤيد جرايم جوزها ضد الابرياء
مش بقلكم عقبال سوزان مبارك
وعيالها
علاء
وآلاء(قصدي جمال)
المهم
اليكم هذه النصابة الجديدة





PRESSING ISSUE !‏ 
From: Mrs Jewel Taylor (mrsjeweltaylor@jewel.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, April 19, 2008 11 :32: 04 AM 
Reply-to: contactmrsjeweltaylor@yahoo.com.hk 
To:   

  Dear Friend, With all sincerity and humility it is with deep pains i write you this messageof wishful assistance to my predicament. I am Mrs Jewel Taylor the estrangedwife to the former president of Liberia who was asked by unanimous decision bythe international community to step down from the corridors of power. I write you this mail under duress and as a result of my recent decision tobetter the lives of i and my children. I have made a decision which i knowmight not be good in the sight of man but the present situation has led me tothis decision to better the lives of my children. Currently now i have decidedto make do with the sum of $20.5m (Twenty Million Five hundred Thousand UnitedStates Dollars)belonging to my husband in which i am a enefiaciary to, i havedecided to relocate with your assistance to your private account the said sum. My decision was reached when i could not conceive the thought that after theUnited States Government has promised to let my husband go free based on thecondition that he should step down Mr.Collin Powell stated in a press briefingthat he would be indicted by the court in Netherlands to face charges on warcrimes, this is what led to my decision as God Knows that i was never insupport of his involvement in the indecent maltreating of innocent people inPolitics. This decision is hard for me to make but i just have to make it for the sake ofmy children's future.Currently the said sum was lodged in a safety deposit boxin a financial Institution which i will disclose to you as a matter ofcommitment to me and this plea for assistance. I currently have the depositcertificate and can draw up a change of beneficiary mandate to effect you asthe beneficiary to the funds. I am a trained economist by profession and it isin this line that i will want you to take note that your s er vices forassisting me will be compensated to the best of my ability. I have this to look forward to so i would like you to keep this project closeto your heart just as myself pending when we reach the conclusive end of thisproject. I will want you as a matter of confidentiality to respond through thismail and also include your telephone number as well so that i can give you acall if the need arises as we are currently on political asylum now in westafrica.Once get your confirmation that you can be of assistance i will bring you intoa clearer picture of the situation at hand.View this site to see a picture of me:<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/2963086.stm> I look forward to your response with great hope of assistance from your goodself. My E-mail is: contactmrsjeweltaylor@yahoo.com.hkI remain Yours Truly,Mrs. Jewel Taylor.

----------


## abomena62

على فكرة
انا ما بحبش الاسباكتي
وعمري مدخلت لمطعم طلياني ولا ناوي ادخل اي مطعم ايطالي حتى لو رحت روما نفسها
ولا حتى عمري استظرفت الكورة الطلياني لا دوري ولا منتخب
وحتى المرات اللي فازت فيها ايطاليا بكاس العالم بحس انها خدته كده بالتفطيس والتغليس والكاتاناتشا البغيضة
المهم
واحد سينويري
ولا واحدة سينيوريتا
عايزين يقرطسونا
ايه الحكاية
يظهر بقينا احنا هنود وطلاينة العالم الحديث(هزار طبعا كلا الشعبين شعوب حضارة وتقدم وديمقراطية وتاريخ عريق)
اليكم النصب بالطلياني

 Foundation's Officer,Fondazion Di Vittorio, ITALY.http://www.fondazionedivittorio.it/ Dear Beneficiary, NOTIFICATION FOR CASH AID This is to notify you that you have been chosen By the Board oftrustees of the above International charity organization basedin the Italy as one of the final recipients of a CashGrant/Donation for your own personal, education and businessdevelopment Fondazione Di Vittorio as established 1977 by the Multi-Million groupswas conceived with the objective of Human Growth, Educationaland Community development. In line with the 30th year anniversaryprogram this year The Vittorio Foundation in conjunction with the Economic community forWest African States (ECOWAS) , United Nations Organization (UNO) andthe European union, is giving out a yearly donation of Two MillionUnited States Dollars as specific Donations/Grants to 100 luckyinternational recipients worldwide in different categories for theirpersonal Business development and uplift of their environment. Thesefunds are freely given to you to use for your business educational andpersonal development, and at least 30% to be used by you to develop apart of your environment, as this is a yearly program,which is a measure of universal development strategy, and eradicationof poverty. Please kindly note that you are not the only beneficiary in yourcountry this year, and your country is not the only country that isbenefiting from this donation, as beneficiaries have been chosenfrom countries from all continents. The idea of this donation is that within ten years from now, there willbe notable richness among many unusual people around the world. This will give many people the opportunity to get their lives to astage where they had always wanted. Kindly note that you willonly be chosen to receive the donation once, which means thatsubsequent yearly donation will not get to you again, so its yourchoice to spend the donation wisely on something that will lastyou a long time. And please do not bother following up this email,if you have benefited from this donation in previous years. Based on the random selection exercise of internet websites andmillions of Super market cash invoices worldwide you wereselected among the lucky recipients to receive the award sum ofUS$2,000000.00 (Two Million United States Dollars) as charitydonations/aid from the Vittorio Foundation, ECOWAS and theUNO in accordance with the enabling act ofParliament. (note that your email was selected from either theinternet, after absolute viewing of your profile or a Shop's cashinvoice around your area in which you might have purchasedsomething from). You are required to expeditiously Contact the Executive Secretarybelow for qualification documentation and processing of your claims,between the hours of 8.00am - 7.30pm on Monday through Sunday.On contact with this officer, you'll be given your donation pinnumber which you will use in collecting the funds. You are tocontact back this email when you have collected your $2,000,000.00 Please endeavor to quote your Qualification numbers (N-222-6747,E-900-56) in all discussions. Executive Secretary,Mr. Greco ColomboEmail: secretary_colombo@live.com Furthermore, copied to this email is a vittorio foundationdocumentation form, requesting your required particulars.You are to immediately fill the form and return as soonas possible, to the Executive SecretaryMr. Greco Colombo via email to E-mail: secretary_colombo@live.com PAYMENT VERIFICATION FORM 1.FULL NAMES:...........................2.ADDRESS:.......  ..........................3.SEX:..................  ...........................4.AGE:.................  ............................5.MARITAL STATUS:..............6.OCCUPATION:................  ........7.E-MAIL ADDRESS:.................8.TELEPHONE NUMBER:.........9.CITY:...........................  .................14. STATE:.....................................15. COUNTRY:.............................. Please note that this donations/Grants are strictly administered by"ECOWAS" under delegated powers from the UNO. you are byall means hereby advised to keep this whole informationconfidential until you have been able to collectyour donation, as there have been many cases of double andunqualified claim, due to beneficiaries informing third partiesabout his/her donation. Finally, all funds should be claimed by their respective beneficiaries,not later that 15 days after notification, as failure to do so will beto that particular beneficiary cancelled and its donation reservedfor next years receipients. On behalf of the Board kindly accept our warmest congratulations Yours faithfully,Mr. De Luca Lombardi(Foundation officer)

----------


## abomena62

في غمرة الحديث عن الملايين
ومئات الالوف من الدولارات
نسينا ننوه عن حاجة هامة جدا
ربما اكثر انتشارا من غيرها
وهي لوتارية الجرين كارد
للعيش والعمل في امريكا
ام الدنيا وابوها وعمها وخالها كمان
وبالاتصال بالقنصلية الامريكية بالقاهرة
اكدوا لنا ان كل هذه الايه ميلات
نصب واحتيال
وقانا الله واياكم جميعا
ان نكون رقما
في اعداد الضحايا المنصوب عليهم
اليكم نموذج مما ياتيني بشكل يومي تقريبا

hi, did you register for the 2007 Immigration Lottery?

The US Government is now announcing the results for 2007. Everyone who registered with us will receive their results in the coming few weeks.

These winners will get the same privileges that US residents enjoy:

Education opportunities.
Health/medical benefits.
Job/career choices.
If you did not complete your registration last year, do not let another year pass by!

Now is the time to think about your participation in the 2008 program! 50,000 visas will be given to individuals and families from all over the world.

Access your existing account to update your information and register for 2008:

Login URL: http://www.usa-green-card.com/GC2_Ac...dminLogin.aspx
Username: x1103157A
Password: GIDAYF56

Register today and save 20&#37;! Just enter this DISCOUNT CODE when you apply online: 6285WFNY

The benefits of this opportunity are too valuable to ignore. Register now!

New registrations can be prepared online:  http://www.usa-green-card.com/GC_FormApplication.asp

USA Green Card
Astor Station, PO Box 231117
Boston, MA  02123-1117  USA
WEB:  http://www.usa-green-card.com
EMAIL:  lottery@usa-green-card.com

----------


## abomena62

حتى من وراء سور الصين العظيم
لم يعد هناك استثناء قط
نفس الحكاية
موظف بنك
ماتله عميل انجليزي استشاري في شركة النفط البريطانية
وعايزني اشاركه في نهب30مليون دولار
لان مالوش وريث
والله يا إخواني لم امل من نقل هذه الايه ميلات بعد
لأن بس لحد أول إمبارح في ناس ضحايا جدد
جابوهم في التليفزيون من الامارات
يا إخوانا الحاضر يبلغ الغايب
لو كل واحد فينا يبلغ كل معارفه
اكيد كل الناس حتعرف
اليكم النصاب(ة)؟ الصيني



Dear Fiend. I am Mr.Ho Chong Bank Manager of a bank in China. I have an urgent andvery Confidential business proposition for you. On November 2002, A British Oil consultant/contractor with the Chinese Solid MineralsCorporation, He made a numbered time (Fixed) Deposit for twelve calendarmonths, valued at US$30,000,000.00 (Thirty Million Dollars) in my branch.Upon maturity, I sent a routine notification to his forwarding address butgot no reply. After a month, we sent a reminder and finally we discoveredfrom his contract employers, the Chinese Solid Minerals Corporation thatHe died from an automobile accident. On further investigation, I found outthat he died without making a WILL, and all attempts to trace his next ofkin were hasbeen impossible. I therefore made further investigation and discovered that He did notdeclare any kin or relations in all his official documents, including hisBank Deposit paperwork in my Bank. This sum of US$30,000,000.00 is stillsittingin my Bank and the interest is being rolled over with the principal sum atthe end of each year. No one will ever come forward to claim it. Accordingto Laws of Republic of China, at the expiration of 5 (five) years, themoney willrevert to the ownership of the Chinese Government if nobody applies toclaim the fund. Consequently, my proposal is that I will like you as aforeigner to stand in as the next of kin to Him so that the fruits of thisold man's labor will not get into the hands of some corrupt governmentofficials. This process will be simple, I will like you to provide immediately yourfull names and address so that the attorney will prepare the necessarydocuments and affidavits that will put you in place as the next of kin. Weshall employ the services of an attorney for drafting and notarization ofthe WILL and to obtain the necessary documents and letter ofprobate/administration in yourfavor for the transfer. A bank account in any part of the world that youwill provide will then facilitate the transfer of this money to you as thebeneficiary/next of kin. The money will be paid into your account for ustoshare in the ratio of 70&#37; for me and 30% for you. There is no risk at all as all the paperwork for this transaction will bedone by an attorney and my position as the Branch Manager guarantees thesuccessful execution of this transaction. Upon your response, I shallthen provide you with more details and relevant documents that will helpyou understand the transaction. Please send me your confidential telephoneand fax numbers for easy communication. Please observe utmost confidentiality, and rest assured that thistransaction would be most profitable for both of us because I shallrequire your assistance to invest my share in your country. Awaiting yoururgent reply via myemail address.  Thanks and regards. Mr.Ho Chong.

----------


## abomena62

بريطانيا العظمى
انجلترا
المملكة المتحدة
أو حتى اليو كيه
كما يحلو لهم تسميتها
الامبراطورية التي احتلت العالم كله
بما فيه الهند وامريكا
وان كنت ارى احتلال أمريكا آنذاك اسهل مليون مرة من احتلال الهند
مليون لغة وديانة وعرق ولون
كيف تحتل دولة عدد سكانها اقل من مصر(مثلا)
كل دول العالم الا بالمكر والدهاء والوقيعة والدسيسة واشهر سياسة انجليزية في الكون كله (فرق تسد)
ولا احد يعي الدرس
انظروا الى فتح وحماس
انظروا الى فرقاء لبنان
انظروا الى شيعة وسنة العراق واكرادها
هداهم الله جميعا للم الشمل والاتفاق على ما فيه صالح اوطانهم الحبيبة الينا واليهم بالتأكيد
               المهم
وعلى سيرة بريطانيا ام المصايب والبلاوي والكوارث 
ام الفتن
جاءني منها هذا النصاب الجديد برقة الدمغة الانجليزية المعتادة
المليون الاسترليني
وأنا أتساءل هل فعلا لازال لهؤلاء النصابين مجال للاسترزاق بهذه الطريقة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا لم يملوا
لماذا لم يبتكروا ويطوروا
الحقيقة الافتراضية انهم يعتمدون على انه اذا كان90%من الناس عرفوا وتحصنوا
فهدفهم الآن ممن يمكن صيده من ال10%الذين لايعرفون
اوقعهم الله في شرور اعمالهم
وجعل المال الذي اقنصوه حسرة عليهم دنيا وآخرة

----------


## abomena62

من منوفية العالم كله
من بريطانيا العظمى
اعظم منوفية في التاريخ
واذا كان هناك في مصر منوفيان استوليا على السلطة39سنة متوالية
في الدوري العام السياسي المصري
وطبعا المدرب ليس مانويل جوزيه
الذي تم تجديد عقده ب70الف $
ولكن المدرب شخص ما في البيت الابيض والسي آي إيه
ولا نعرف كم يتقاضى هذا المدرب القدير من أقوات الشعب وعرق العمال والفلاحين وشقا الموظفين
ياجماعة اللي يعرف يقولنا
عن اجرة المدربين اياهم

المهم نرجع لموضوعنا
من بريطانيا مرة اخرى
بعتلي نصاب
برضه لوتارية
والمبلغ
590983جنيه استرليني
وطبعا مش عارف إيه حكاية الفكة اللي لازقة في ال590 الف دي
وسبق وسالتكم وتاني بسال
للي يعرف يهدينا تفسير لشوية الفكة
نكون له من الشاكرين
اليكم نصاب منوفي أوروبا العجوزة على رأي جورج دبليو بوش الابن عليهما لعنة الله

Award Notice {Ref: LSUK/2031/8161/05}‏ 
From: The UK National Lottery (info@uknationallottery.org) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Sunday, May 04, 2008 11:30:21 AM 
Reply-to: uknlfoundation01@verizon.net 
To:   

Ref: LSUK/2031/8161/05Batch: R3/A312-59 WINNING NOTIFICATION We happily announce to you the recent draw of the UK NATIONAL LOTTERY,online Sweepstakes International Program held on May 3 2008. Your e-mailaddress attached to ticket number: 56475600545 188 with Serialnumber 5368/02 drew the lucky numbers: 01-14-21-3-35-48 and a bonus number of 24. You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of £590,983.00 (FiveHundred and Ninety Thousand Nine Hundred and Eighty Three Great BritishPounds) in cash credited to file KTU/9023118308/03. To file for your claim, please contact your fiduciary agent via emailimmediately: Mr. Richard NessClaims DepartmentThe UKNL FoundationEMail: uknlfoundation01@verizon.net You are required to provide the following information for verificationpurposes: Full Name:Full Contact Address:Sex:Age:Occupation:Tel (Home/Office/Mobile):Country of residence: Congratulations once more and from all members and staff of this program. Yours Truly, Sir Mark Dulle,Online Lottery Co-ordinator.

----------


## abomena62

وبمناسبة اقتراب مونديال2010اللي خدنا فيها صفر كبير ع الشمال
وهو بالاساس ليس قلم رياضي
بل هو قلم سياسي على قفا حسني مبارك(اللي معندوش احساس من كتر القفا مخد اقلام من ايام اكيلي لورو والطيارة المصرية المخطوفة ونزلوها في مالطة وطالع كل سنة قفيين  تلاتة)
المهم
من جنوب افريقيا الحرة المستقلة
من بلد نيلسون مانديلا
(وعقبال منديلا المصري على الاقل في جزئية ترك السلطة)
اتاني هذا النصاب الجديد
يعرض علي لوتارية
ب2مليون و300الف يورو
والمبلغ يستاهل بق حسني وعياله
بس ياريت مش من دم الشعب الغلبان
اليكم النصاب

Congratulations, you are a grand lottery winner !!!‏ 
From: First name Last name (webnet20@polka.co.za) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, May 03, 2008 11:48:41 PM 
To:   




ONLINE STAKERS  
SUITE X12 MORULA SUN
GAUTENG PROVINCE,
SOUTH AFRICA

FROM: THE DESK OF THE PROMOTIONS MANAGER,
INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE AWARD DEPARTMENT,
REF: PIL/57536057/06
BATCH: 34/0037/WOL

RE: AWARD NOTIFICATION

ATTENTION:

Be informed that you have emerged a winner of our Lottery International Program that was drawn three days from the day of this notice. Attached to ticket number 22,67,17,12,10 BONUS NO: 90 with serial Number 52114-048 matched the winning numbers 22,67,17,12,10 BONUS NO: 90 and consequently won our International lottery in the Ist category.

Approved is a lump sum of Two million three hundred thousand Euro (2.300,000.00 Euro) in cash prize accredited to file REF NO. PIL/57536057/06 that should be released to you. This is from the total prize money of (39,100, 000.00 Euro) shared among the seventeen International winners in various categories.

Participants were selected through a referral program and winners were picked by a computer ballot system drawn from 25,000 names from Australia, New Zealand, America, Asia, Europe, Africa and North America as part our International Promotions Program, which is conducted annually. Participants are selected from individuals all over the world that do register on the Internet daily. This draw automatically qualifies you for our end of the year International Grand draw of (100,000,000 Euro) that will take place by the end of the year. Due to the mix up of some numbers and names, we ask that you keep this award strictly unknown to the public until your claim has been processed and your money released to you.

To begin your claim, please contact the claims department:

**********************************************
Mr. Matayas Cana
(Claims Manager)

Email: claims.prize@katamail.com
Email: prize.claims@hotmail.com
Tel: 27789792595
Fax: 27731252525
**********************************************

For express processing of your claims, please provide the following information clearly written:

Your full name
Your Sex:
Your personal email address
Your winning Reference numbers
Your batch numbers.
Your country of Origin

NB: Prizes must be claimed not later than 8 working days. After these Stipulated days, all funds will be returned as unclaimed prizes and will be channeled for charity especially on the uplifting of AIDS awareness and its cure in collaboration with the World Health Organization (W.H.O)

In order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, please remember to quote personal email address, your winning reference and batch numbers in every one of your correspondences with the claims officer by phone

Congratulations and thank you for being part of our International promotions program.

Sincerely Yours,

Mrs. Ronel Peo
(Promotions Director)
Join us: www.iwom.com

----------


## abomena62

تخيلوا
وزارة الخزانة الامريكية
دورت في سجلاتها
ولقتني مستحق تماما لمبلغ مالي كبير
ضمن برنامج هولاكو العصر وكل العصور
جورج دبليو بوش
لتطوير اداء الاقتصاد الامريكي
وانا طبعا واحد من130مليون امريكي
حياخدوا الفلوس
للمساهمة في تنطيط وعغرتة اقتصاد امريكا
وطبعا ليس لدي وقت لمتابعة الحدوتة لاخرها ولكن اكيد هذا نوع جديد من النصب
وعلى راي اسمه ده
لون جديد خالص
وعلى فكرة
انا مش امريكي
ولم اتشرف بزيارة امريكا
ولم اراسل اي جهة فيها مطلقا
وياريت اي حد تابع الموضوع للاخر لسبر اغواره يكيلنا ايه الحكاية

اليكم الكلام المفيد



Over 130 million Americans will receive refunds as
part of President Bush program to jumpstart the economy.

Our records indicate that you are qualified to receive the
2008 Economic Stimulus Refund.

The fastest and easiest way to receive your refund is by
direct deposit to your checking/savings account.

Please follow the link and fill out the form and submit
before May 10th, 2008 to ensure that your refund will be
processed as soon as possible.

Submitting your form on May 10th, 2008 or later means that
your refund will be delayed due to the volume of requests we
anticipate for the Economic Stimulus Refund.

To access Economic Stimulus Refund, please click here.

----------


## abomena62

جاتني رسالة تهديد غريبة
من الهوت ميل
بيقولوا
إن عندهم زحمة وإحتقان
علشان كده قرروا يلغوا
ممجومعة ايه ميلات
ومنها الايه ميل بتاع العبد لله

وعلشان اتجنب هذه الكارثة
لازم احدث بياناتي
وابعتلهم
اسمي
ودولتي
والباسوورد
وطبعا اللي فيكم يعرف بيل جيتس نفسه
او اي حد في مايكروسوفت
يبلغ عن هؤلاء النصابين
أنا طبعا معرفش همه عايزين
إيه
ولا إيه وسيلتهم في النصب
ولا ممكن يلبسوني أي نوع من المصايب
واحد ساذج من عينتي قالي
يمكن عايزين يبوظوا الايه ميل بتاعك بحيث ما يفتحش تاني
وطبعا ده كلام مش مستاهل تعبهم
أرجو الحذر
ومن لديه فكرة عن نواياهم
فليفضحهم معنا

اليكم الاكذوبة الجديدة والفريدة

Hotmail Warning!!!Unused Account Removal Confirm Your Account‏ 
From: Hotmail! Account Service. (customer-car-eservice@hotmail.com) 
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, May 06, 2008 11:12:15 PM 
Reply-to: customer-car-eservice@hotmail.com 
To:   

Dear Account User,This Email is from Hotmail Customer Care and we are sending it to every Hotmail Email User Accounts Owner for safety. we are having congestions due to the anonymous registration of Hotmail accounts so we are shutting down some Hotmail accounts and your account was among those to be deleted.We are sending you this email to so that you can verify and let us know if you still want to use this account.If you are still interested please confirm your account by filling the space below.Your User name,password,date of birth and your country information would be needed to verify your account. Due to the congestion in all Hotmail users and removal of all unused Hotmail Accounts, Hotmail would be shutting down all unused Accounts, You will have to confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Information below after clicking the reply button, or your account will be suspended within 24 hours for security reasons. * User name: ..............................* Password: ................................* Date of Birth: ............................* Country Or Territory: ................ After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not beinterrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconveniences. Warning!!! Account owner that refuses to update his/her account after two weeks of receiving this warning will lose his or her account permanently.Sincerely.Hotmail! Account Service.Customer Care

----------


## abomena62

عودة مرة لحديث الملايين
من اكرا بغانا
(والحمد لله انها مش من كوماسي بلد الكوتوكو اشانتي والا لزعل مننا الاهلوية والزملكاوية على السواء)
نصاب جديد
يزعم انه مدير البنك التجاري الدولي
ويزعم انه (خنصر)3.5مليون$
فرق الايداع ما بين حساب استثماري والحساب الجاري(تخيلوا أصل المبلغ كام اللي يجيب العوايد دي وهل صاحب المبلغ الأصلي أهبل وبريالة)
المهم
الراجل سخي ومنطقي وعقلاني(ومش طماع ولا حاجة)
هو عايز يديني30&#37;وطبعا يستاهل هو ال70%الباقيين(حقه)

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

UTTERLY CONFIDENTIAL!!!‏ 
From: Anthony Aka (ton101icb@gmail.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Tuesday, May 13, 2008 1 :10: 45 PM 
Reply-to: tonicb101@aol.com 


  Hi,   Pardon me for not having the pleasure of knowing your mindset before making you this offer and it is utterly confidential and genuine by virtue of its nature.I write to solicit your assistance in a funds transfer deal involving US$3.5M.This fund has been stashed out of the excess profit made last year by my branch office the International Commercial Bank which I am the manager.   I have already submitted an approved end of the year report for the year 2005 to my head office here in Accra-Ghana and they will never know of this excess. I have since then, placed this amount on a Non-Investment Account without a beneficiary.   Upon your response, I will configure your name on our database as holder of the Non-Investment Account. I will then guide you on how to apply to my head office for the Account Closure/ bank-to-bank remittance of the funds to your designated bank account.   If you concur with this proposal, I intend for you to retain 30% of the funds while 70% shall be for me.   Kindly forward your response to: ton101icb@aol.com Mobile: +233-24-828-0259 With Regards, Anthony Aka

----------


## mohamed504

The Camelot Group PLC,Operatorsof The Uk National Lottery.28 Tan Field Road,Croydon, London.Ref: UK/9420X2/68Batch: 074/05/ZY369 Reply Strictly Via Email: Email:ics_deliverydepart_hb@hotmail.co.uk Dear Winner, We are pleased to inform you of the final announcement of the UK National Lottery  Online Promo Programme held for thisquarter of 2008.We have been sending this notice to you but this is the last as we are about distributing winnings to winners.The draw was done electronically with several email addresses provided to this office by microsoft to enhance theutilization of the internet.Your email address was attached to Reference Number UK/9420X2/68 and was picked as one of the ten winning emailaddresses. This has qualified you to claim the total cash prize Of £590,983(Five Hundred and Fifty Three Thousand, Four Hundredand Thirty Seven Pound Sterling) in cash credited to file KTU/9023118308/03. This is from a total cash prize of£7,534,370.00 shared amongst the first ten (10)lucky winners in this category B.Therefore you do not need to buyticket to enter for it.Your winnings will be issued to you as soon as you contact our AFFILIATE COURIER COMPANY fordelivery of your winning certificate and winning cheque of 590,983.Pounds. Kindly provide us with the information requested below accurately to help us deliver your package as the informationprovided will beused to contact you and the address provided is where your winning package will be shipped to. Claims Processing Form(Fill And Send To The Courier Company)Contact Name:Residential Address:City:State:Postal Code:Country:Telephone Ext.: We have sent your cheque and other vital documents relating to your winnings to our affiliate courier company ICS,INTERNATIONAL Courier SYSTEM.Do note,that sequel to UK Lottery Acts 249(n) of 1972 ammended in July, 1996 to ensure theactual winning prize get to Winners, the Courier charges cannot be deducted from your winning claims because yourwinning claim is bonded by a hard cover insurance policy that gives only the winner access to the prize money. Hence you will be responsible for all costs incurred in mailing your winning parcel to you and not the Lottery Board. International Courier Systems does operate on Pay before delivery service to winners of the UK National Lottery thusthey shall not commence delivery until they are paid. See below the contact information of the administrative officer. You are advised to act accordingly. Mr.Harrison BlairAdministrative  OfficerTel: +447031958478,+447031902506Fax: +44-870-974-7665 Email: icsdeliverydepartment@live.com Quote Your Reference Number as UK/9420X2/68 when contacting our affiliate courier company. Congratulations once more from all members of Staff. Yours SincerelySir Mark Brown.(Online Promo Co-ordinator)

----------


## mohamed504

Greetings, I am Mr. Nicky Gunther, a staff of the FeDEX COURIER SERVICE here in west Africa.We have been waiting for you since to contact us for your Confirmable Bank Draft of $800.000.00 United States Dollars that was deposited with our company, but we did not hear from you since that time.I will be traveling out from the country for two Months Course and I will not come back tillend of March. What you have to do now is to contact the FEDEX COURIER SERVICE as soon as possible to know when they will deliver your package to you because of the expiring date. For your information, the delivering Charge, Insurance premium and Clearance Certificate Fee of the Cheque showing that it is not a Drug Money or meant to sponsor Terrorist attack in your Country has already been paid for.The only money you will send to the FEDEX COURIER SERVICE to deliver your Draft direct to your postal Address in your country is ($180.00 US) Dollars only being Security Keeping Fee of the Courier Company so far.Again, don't bedeceived by anybody to pay any other money except $180.00US Dollars. You have to contact the FEDEX COURIER SERVICE now for the delivery of your Draft with this information bellow; Contact Person: Mr. Mark MorganEmail Address: fedexdelivery_courierservice2007@hotmail.comTelephone :+( 234) 8024678612 Finally, make sure that you reconfirm your Postal address and Direct telephone number to them again to avoid any mistake on the Delivery and ask them  to give you the tracking number to enable you track your package over there and know when it will get to your address.Let me repeat again, try to contact them as soon as you receive this mail to avoid any further delay of extra demurrage and remember to pay them their Security Keeping fee of $180.00 US Dollars for their immediate action. You should also let me know through email as Soon as you receive your Draft. Yours Faithfully,Mr. Nicky Gunther.

----------


## mohamed504

mortada_504@hotmail.com Congratulations! You have been chosen to participate as a Mystery Shopper! Do you like to shop... Do you like to make money...How would you like to make money while you shop?Now you can. Click here!http://10.asp010.com/t/l?a-4raj-1-2xps-hf0qj  We are gearing up for the Summer Season by recruiting a fresh group ofMystery Shoppers. As a Mystery Shopper its your job to secretly shop atname-brand stores and evaluate their quality of: Cleanliness, Store Layout, Employee Friendliness, and more. If being a Mystery Shopper is something you'd be interested in: Simply go to our website, enter your zip code and see which stores areavailable for you to Mystery Shop at For Cash Today!  Click Here!http://10.asp010.com/t/l?a-4raj-2-2xps-hf0qj

----------


## abomena62

الاخ الفاضل
استاذ محمد504
الشكر الجزيل لك
فعلا هذا خير ما فعلت
ثلاث نصابين فضحتهم هنا
وندعو الجميع لحذو ما فعلت
حتى يكون هذا الموضوع
ارشيفا كاملا لكل هؤلاء النصابين
ربما يدخل به المنتدى موسوعة جينيز للارقام القياسية في وقت لاحق

وبالمناسبة اليكم احدث ماوصلني بتاريخ امس

ATTENTION:WINNER!!‏ 
From: BRITISH ONLINE PROMO AWARD 2008 (h.lindelauf@home.nl) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Thursday, May 15, 2008 4:14:59 PM 
Reply-to: webdrawsnotice@hotmail.com 
To:   

Your email addresses were selected and you are a lucky winners of thesum of(516,778 GBP)in the uk national lottery sweepstakes award2008,contact our {Claims agent with the informationbelow for clearance. Claims agent:Mr.Peter Taylor} 1. Full Names:2.Address:3. Age:4. Sex:5.Marital Status:6.Occupation:7.Phone numbers:8. Country: Sincerely,Lucy BainesOnline Co.ordinator

----------


## abomena62

وهذا نصاب آخر لعنة الله عليهم أجمعين


YOU HAVE WON YOURSELF &#163;5OO.000.00GBP‏ 
From: UK NATIONAL LOTTERY (lakoops@home.nl) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, May 14, 2008 10 :53: 55 PM 
Reply-to: veronica_scott@sify.com 
To:   

You have therefore won the total cash prize Of &#163;5OO.000.00 in cashcredited to fileKTU/9023118308/03. Contact Fiduciary AgentMrs Veronica ScottEmail: veronica_scott@sify.comCongratulations.Online Coordinator.

----------


## abomena62

وبتاريخ الامس ايضا
نصاب
او نصابة اخرى
وقانا الله وإياكم شرورهم أجمعين
اليكم
ما جادت به قريحته الشيطانية


**Notification Letter**‏ 
From: UK National e-Lottery (dajo2000@bredband.net) 
Sent: Thursday, May 15, 2008 1 :56: 08 AM 
Reply-to: adam.boulton@nat-elot.co.uk 
To:   

   Your email won(Cash Prize 715,000 GBP) on our online draw dated, 14th April, 2008 in London, United Kingdom. To file for claims, contact:  Adam Boulton adam.boulton@nat-elot.co.uk +44 704 572 2530  Note: You are required to provide your Full Name, Full Address, Country Of Residence, Occupation, Age, Sex & Telephone Number to the claims agent.

----------


## abomena62

البوينج المصرية737
التي غرقت في البحر الأحمر
ومات على متنها135 راكب علاوة على الطاقم(انا لا أتذكرها ولكنني أتذكر فقط التي اغرقها الامريكان في المحيط)
استخدمها
السيد هانز
في نسج هذه الرواية المضحكة
اليكم
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Dear Friend‏ 
From: HANS (nl@info.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, May 17, 2008 3:40:55 PM 
Reply-to: info_bashans01@yahoo.com.hk 
To:   

  Dear Friend   Greetings and compliments.   I am Bas Hans, a solicitor at law. I was the personal attorney to Eng. GilbertM. Reain, a national of your country who used to work with an oil servicingcompany here in the Netherlands thereof be referred to as my client.   Eng. Gilbert M. Reain, 62 years of age made a fixed deposit of fund valued atUSD$12,500,000 (Twelve Million, Five Hundred Thousand United States DollarsOnly) with a Finance Company here in Europe and unfortunately lost his life inan Egyptian charter plane Boeing 737 which crashed into the Red Sea early onJanuary 3 shortly after taking off   from the resort of Sharm el-Sheikh, killing all the 135 passengers and 13 crewmembers aboard, Ref ::(: View:http://english.people.com.cn/200401/...4_131791.shtml).   He left no clear beneficiary as Next of Kin except some vital documents relatedto the deposit still in my possession. Recently, the governing body of the Finance Company contacted me on thismatter, requesting that I should notify the next of kin of my late client toclaim the funds and I am yet to provide the Next of Kin to lay claims to theFund.     I know that my client had no living next of kin but I went ahead and madeseveral inquiries to your embassy to locate any of my late client's extendedrelatives but this has proved unsuccessful. Under a clear and legitimate agreement with you, I seek your consent to present you as the next of kin, sothat my late client's funds will not be confiscated by the Finance Company.     You and I can share the money, you will be entitled to 40% of the total fundfor your role as the relative and next of kin of my late client, 50% for mewhile 10% is to be map out for any expenses that will be incurred during theclearance or process of transfer of the fund to your bank account. Be informedthat there is no risk involved as all necessary legal documents that will beused to back you up as the legal beneficiary and next of kin of my late clientwill be procured.   All I require is your sincerity, honesty; co-operation and utmost good faith toenable us see this deal through. I guarantee that this will be executed under alegitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the   law. Kindly, get in touch with me by my e-mail(info_bashans01@yahoo.com.hk)ortelephone to enable us discuss further.You may also send your telephone numberso that I can call you.  Do not forget that a transaction of this magnitude requires utmostConfidentiality and sincerity. I look forward to your urgent response.   Thank you, RegardsBas hansPhone: 0031-617-639-271Fax: 0031-847-181-615Email:info_bashans01@yahoo.com.hk

----------


## abomena62

اما
السيد يانج وان
فهو الذي يسالني
هل يمكنه ان يثق في؟؟
المهم في سطرين تلاتة عايز يجيب رجلي
عليه اللعنة

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CAN I TRUST YOU?‏ 
From: Mr.Wang Yan (rs_kess@bigpond.net.au) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, May 17, 2008 3:38:06 PM 
Reply-to: wanginbox51@live.com 
To:   

I am Mr Wang Yan, a staff of Private Banking Services at the Bank of China(BOC) United Kingdom. An investment was placed under my management 4 years ago by a customer who is now deceased. I need your assistance in investing these funds.. if you\'re interested contact me via my privateemail: wanginbox51@live.com

----------


## abomena62

رسالة جديدة
من واحد عاملي فيها غامض
وبيعرض عرض مبهم
وعايزيني اتصل بيه
او أمسجله
علشان أعرف التفاصيل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اليكم هذا النصاب

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE DO REPLY‏ 
From: MR RICHARD BILLINGHAM (billinghamrichard01@yahoo.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, May 17, 2008 11:21:24 PM 
Reply-to: richard.billingham5@gmail.com 
To:   

 Dear Friend, You do not know me and neither do I know you. I am not desperate nor inneed of help. I only want to be sure you are the kind of person I cantrust with the following proposal. I have been very careful in my selection and have taken pains to ensureI will be dealing with a person that has the intelligence tounderstand what I am getting myself into. From the little I have been able todeduce,I cannot make you agree to partner with me on this but I can assumethat when you are in, I can trust you completely. I am bringing everything I have to the table; my reputation and all Ihave labored for my whole life. The least I ask of you, is for you,after hearing the proposal to honestly tell me if you are up for it ornot,without acting maliciously. That way, I get to loose nothing andcan walk away with my proposal and reputation intact without actuallydivulging full details. I bear the full brunt of any risk involved in this business which Icannot do alone and you can be rest assured that you will be dulycompensated financially for your involvement. The thing is, anyone can servebut I chose you. I pray you don't let me down. For more details if interested, SMS me on my mobile; +46737759581 oremail preferably to my private email (richard.billingham5@gmail.com) The fact of the proposal involves access to millions of Tax-Free U.SDollars. It is up to you to accept or decline. I am waiting to hear fromyou. Time is of the essence. Yours faithfully,Richard Billingham.

----------


## abomena62

واحد تاني
بيكلمني على انه يعرفني
ومش بس كده
شوفوا البجاحة
انا طلبت منه ساعات لقرايبي هدية
انا طبعا معرفش آخر الحدوتة
بس ياريت من اللي جراه للآخر
يقولنا آخرتها
لتعم الفايدة
اليكم


From: jamesforeman@comcast.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, May 17, 2008 11:08:44 PM 
To:  myfriend 

Hi there,3 days ago I discovered a great replicawatch store on the net.After i chose the model i liked,i gave an order of 2 watches.And I got them in my hand today and they are really super quality.I just wanted to let ya know because you told me that you want to buya gift for your relatives.So you may be interested about that.And I am sure that noone can understand that they are original or fake.Check-them-out http://www.bestreplicasonline.com

----------


## abomena62

ناس معرفهمش
وطبعا مايعرفونيش
انا عمري ماراسلتهمش
والحقيقة
وع الجنك ميل
لقيتهم باعتينلي
بيقولولي
انهم           ياولداه(حاجة تقطع القلب)
لاحظوا ان حسابي البنكي اللي عندهم اكتر من جهاز كمبيوتر في العالم بيدخلوله
يعني بقى(سداح مداح)

وبينصحوني ادخل من جديد علشان احل المشكلة دي

لا كثر الله لهم خيرا ولا شرا

اليكم

 New
  Delete
  Not junk
  Report phishing scam



  Move to[New folder...]Inbox‎Junk‎Drafts‎Sent‎Deleted‎ 
  Options
   This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attention! different computers have logged into your wachovia account !‏ 
From: PayPal wachovia ! (onlineservices@wachovia.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Sunday, May 18, 2008 1:57:57 AM 
To:   



Dear valued Wachovia Customer,: 

We recently have determined that different computers have logged into your
wachovia Online Banking account,and multiple password failures were present before the logons.
We now need you to log into your account and verify your account activity.
ccount we have issued this warning message.

It has come to our attention that your wachovia Online Banking account information needs to be 
reactivated as part of our continuing commitment to protect your account and to 
reduce the instance of fraud on our website in this new Season.
Once you have reactivated your account records your wachovia account
service will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. 

To reactivate your Wachovia Online Banking Account click on the following link: 
Sign In to Online Banking 

Thank You.

Accounts Management As outlined in our User Agreement, wachovia will 
periodically send you information about site changes and enhancements. 

Visit our Privacy Policy and User Agreement if you have any questions. 
http://wachovia.com/help /index.jhtml

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOU HAVE WON £1,500,000 *CONGRATULATIONS*‏ 
From: National Liverwood Lottery (jburge1@telstra.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Tuesday, May 20, 2008 12:57:47 PM 
Reply-to: markwilly010@live.com 
To:   

NATIONAL LIVERWOOD LOTTERY INC. 18 Herbert Road, Sol hall, West Midlands,B91 3QE United Kingdom  NATIONAL LIVERWOOD LOTTERY WINNERS NOTICE Dear Prize winner,  Congratulations Category A prize winner! You have been selected as one of two winners of the NATIONAL LIVERWOOD LOTTERY,computer ballot draws and thus will be a privileged recipient of the grand draw prize of £1,500,000 (One million five hundred thousand Great Britain Pounds only). You/Your company, attached to Winning File Reference number LIUK/5020/0261/20; ticket number 219-8IO-97/A.  Please contact our agent by email or fax within a week of receiving this notice for due rocessing and remittance of your prize money to a designated account of your choice, Please find full contact details below;  Mr Mark WilliamsCLAIMS DIRECTOREXTOL FINANCE INC. U.K.PHONE NUMBER: +44-704-570-1978 Email: markwilly010@live.com Also find all other relevant winning lottery information below:  Draw Serial No: 12/619466 Batch No: 01-A442 Zonal Draw No: A1-412 Grand Draw No: 24618  LOTTERY CLAIMS QUESTIONAIRE PERSONAL DETAILS  Full Name:__________ CompleteAddress:__________ Country:__________ Age:__________ Sex:_______ maritalstatus:__________ Occupation:______________ Telephone:___________ Fax:______________ E-mail:  Congratulations once again from all our staff and thank you for beingpart of our promotions program.  Sincerely,  THE LOTTERY COORDINATOR, NATIONAL LIVERWOOD LOTTERY INC. 18 Herbert Road, Sol hall, West Midlands,B91 3QE United Kingdom.

----------


## abomena62

New
  Delete
  Not junk
  Report phishing scam



  Move to[New folder...]Inbox‎Junk‎Drafts‎Sent‎Deleted‎ 
  Options
   This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

TREAT AS URGENT AND CONFIDENTIAL.‏ 
From: adka34@dada.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Thursday, May 22, 2008 1 :23: 13 PM 
Reply-to: adama_kadiogo505@hotmail.fr 
To:  adka34@dada.net 

      From: Mr.ADAMA KADIOGO
    Manager,Audit/Account Section
    AfricanDevelopment Bank
    Ouagadougou Burkina-Faso


 Dear Comrade,

   How are you today? Hope all is well. Please be informed that I have decided to contact you for a fund transfer transaction worth the sum of US$10,500,000.00 into your reliable bank account as the sole NEXT-OF-KIN to the foreign deceased customer of our bank (an International Billionaire French Businessman) who was killed with his entire family by PLANE-CRASH in Central England atmost 3 years ago. Since his death occured, no body have show up as his next of kin for the claim because the account is untraceable.

    Upon the investigation I carried out from his records, I found out that his foreign business consultant whowould have trace the account died earlier before the deceased.   Therefore, this is a confidential and sealed deal.

    For thesuccess of this transaction, you should apply and act as the onlyexisting NEXT-OF-KIN to the deceased which our bank will replace the deceased account information through proper documentation in position ofyour own account.

    This transaction is risk-free, it will never harm your good reputation in your society because no one can trace the account, and on the instant of the transfer of the fund into your account, the chapter of this transaction will be closed entirely.

   Note that in a business of this nature, the bank dont want to know yourdifference between the deceased country, religion or believe because our bank inheritance law is against that. So, it is a preference for us achieve this success without any problem.

    Please note down thatonce the fund get transferred into your account, you will take 39&#37; of the total sum while the rest will be for me as I will arrange myself down to your country to take my share.

    I need your urgent response and include your private telephone/mobile numbers for easy communication.Please reply if you can be trusted in this deal.
   Thanks,

    Mr.ADAMA KADIOGO

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Email ID has Hits The &#163; 1.6 Million Jackpot!! /Contact For Claims Now‏ 
From: LOTTO LONDON (winners@lottolondonuk.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, May 21, 2008 11:55:40 PM 
Reply-to: lotlondonresult@msn.com 
To:   

  ATTN WINNER, Your email has just won the sum of &#163; 1,628,360.00in cash credited to a file in the just concludedInternational Award Programme held 19th May 2008 Your e-mail address attached to:Ticket Number: 8603775966738Batch: 013/05/8394369Reference Number: UK/776090X2/23.WINNING NUMBERS: 9, 18, 21, 24, 37, 48(BONUS.22)WINNING DATE: 19th May 2008 For Claims,Contact:===================================  =Name: Bar. Nelson WalesE-mail: lotlondonresult@msn.comForeign Services Validation OfficerTel.Phone: +447045715615Fax Num +447092857742===================================== Congratulations once more. Regards,Mrs Mary QuallsFor UK National Lottery

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You are 2008 Winner !!!‏ 
From: EUROMILLIONLOTTERY (euromilliones8@yahoo.es) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, May 21, 2008 9:37:29 PM 
Reply-to: euromilliones8@yahoo.es 
To:   

www.loterias.comPaseo De La castellana15-89, 28008 Madrid .Spain , Branch. YOUR E-MAIL ADDRESS WON THIS YEAR EURO MILLION LOTTERY. Sir/Madam,We wish to congratulate you over your email success in ourcomputer balloting held on May 17th, 2008. This is a MillenniumScientific Computer Game in which email addresses were used. Itis a promotional program aimed at encouraging internet users;therefore you do not need to buy ticket to enter for it. Youhave been approved for the star prize of €987,248,00 (NineHundred And Eighty Seven Thousand, Two Hundred And forty EightEuros Only) with Lucky No: 07-13-31.54-640, RefNo.ES/037/11/06/MD, Batch No: WNTO/7416/VA/ES, Serial No:MUOTI/82536. To claim your winning prize you are to contact theappointed claim agent as soon as possible for the immediaterelease of your winnings with the following informations below: Name:.............................Age:............  .................Sex:.............................  .Address:.........................Email:..........  ..................Phone:..........................  .Occupation:.......................Company:.......  ...................Country:.......................  ... Rev. Paul Carlos.ESTRELLA SEGUROS AGENCIA S.L.Mario Cabre Sin Numero,28016, Madrid - Spain.E-mail: seguros.office@gmail.comThe Validity period of the winnings is for 20 working days hence you areexpected to make your claims immediately, any claim not made before thisdate will be returned to the MINISTERIO DE ECONOMIA Y HACIENDA. Note: You are advised to keep this winning very confidential untilyou receive your lump prize in your account or optional chequeissuance to you, This is a protective measure put in place to avoidpeople applying for your winning fund, as we have had cases likethis before.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::The information transmitted is intended only for the person or entity towhom or which it is addressed. Unauthorised use, disclosure or copying isstrictly prohibited. The sender accepts no liability for the impropertransmission of this communication nor for any delay in its receipt.

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOU HAVE WON &#163;1,500,000 *CONGRATULATIONS*‏ 
From: National Liverwood Lottery (jburge1@telstra.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Tuesday, May 20, 2008 12:57:47 PM 
Reply-to: markwilly010@live.com 
To:   

NATIONAL LIVERWOOD LOTTERY INC. 18 Herbert Road, Sol hall, West Midlands,B91 3QE United Kingdom  NATIONAL LIVERWOOD LOTTERY WINNERS NOTICE Dear Prize winner,  Congratulations Category A prize winner! You have been selected as one of two winners of the NATIONAL LIVERWOOD LOTTERY,computer ballot draws and thus will be a privileged recipient of the grand draw prize of &#163;1,500,000 (One million five hundred thousand Great Britain Pounds only). You/Your company, attached to Winning File Reference number LIUK/5020/0261/20; ticket number 219-8IO-97/A.  Please contact our agent by email or fax within a week of receiving this notice for due rocessing and remittance of your prize money to a designated account of your choice, Please find full contact details below;  Mr Mark WilliamsCLAIMS DIRECTOREXTOL FINANCE INC. U.K.PHONE NUMBER: +44-704-570-1978 Email: markwilly010@live.com Also find all other relevant winning lottery information below:  Draw Serial No: 12/619466 Batch No: 01-A442 Zonal Draw No: A1-412 Grand Draw No: 24618  LOTTERY CLAIMS QUESTIONAIRE PERSONAL DETAILS  Full Name:__________ CompleteAddress:__________ Country:__________ Age:__________ Sex:_______ maritalstatus:__________ Occupation:______________ Telephone:___________ Fax:______________ E-mail:  Congratulations once again from all our staff and thank you for beingpart of our promotions program.  Sincerely,  THE LOTTERY COORDINATOR, NATIONAL LIVERWOOD LOTTERY INC. 18 Herbert Road, Sol hall, West Midlands,B91 3QE United Kingdom.

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HONDA PROMOTION PROGRAM‏ 
From: Grant, Cindy (GrantC@neco.edu) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Monday, May 19, 2008 8:30:55 PM 
To:   

  HONDA COMPANY UK ,An Affiliate of Honda UK,28 TANFIELD ROAD ,LONDON , UK . Sir/Madam, We are pleased to inform you of the release, of the long awaited results of the HONDA CAR INTERNATIONAL PROMOTION PROGRAM held on the 17th May, 2008.You were entered as dependent clients with: Reference SERIAL NUMBER: 652-662 and Batch number AT-040SB06-03. Your email address attached to the ticket number: 2752246896 that drew the lucky winning number, which consequently won the sweepstake in the first category, in four parts. You have been approved for apayment of ?1,750,000.00 (ONE MILLION, SEVEN HUNDRED AND FIFTY THOUSAND GREAT BRITAIN POUNDS STERLING.) in cash credited to file reference number: IPL/4249859609/WP1. This is from a total cash prize of Ten million euros share damong all our international winners in all categories. CONGRATULATION!!!!!!******************************  *********************MR. MARK WILLISHONDA CLAIMING SECURITY AGENCY.Email: claim_agency006@hotmail.comTel: +44 704 578 8592You are also advised to provide him with the under listed information as soon as possible: 1.Name in full2.Address3. Nationality4.Age5.Occupation6.Phone/Fax7.Male/female8.Fax [optional] Once again congratulations. Yours SincerelyHave Fun, The HONDA MOTOR CO.LIMITED Team

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE DO REPLY‏ 
From: MR RICHARD BILLINGHAM (billinghamrichard01@yahoo.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, May 17, 2008 11:21:24 PM 
Reply-to: richard.billingham5@gmail.com 
To:   

 Dear Friend, You do not know me and neither do I know you. I am not desperate nor inneed of help. I only want to be sure you are the kind of person I cantrust with the following proposal. I have been very careful in my selection and have taken pains to ensureI will be dealing with a person that has the intelligence tounderstand what I am getting myself into. From the little I have been able todeduce,I cannot make you agree to partner with me on this but I can assumethat when you are in, I can trust you completely. I am bringing everything I have to the table; my reputation and all Ihave labored for my whole life. The least I ask of you, is for you,after hearing the proposal to honestly tell me if you are up for it ornot,without acting maliciously. That way, I get to loose nothing andcan walk away with my proposal and reputation intact without actuallydivulging full details. I bear the full brunt of any risk involved in this business which Icannot do alone and you can be rest assured that you will be dulycompensated financially for your involvement. The thing is, anyone can servebut I chose you. I pray you don't let me down. For more details if interested, SMS me on my mobile; +46737759581 oremail preferably to my private email (richard.billingham5@gmail.com) The fact of the proposal involves access to millions of Tax-Free U.SDollars. It is up to you to accept or decline. I am waiting to hear fromyou. Time is of the essence. Yours faithfully,Richard Billingham.

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATTENTION:WINNER!!‏ 
From: BRITISH ONLINE PROMO AWARD 2008 (h.lindelauf@home.nl) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Thursday, May 15, 2008 4:12:07 PM 
Reply-to: webdrawsnotice@hotmail.com 
To:   

Your email addresses were selected and you are a lucky winners of thesum of(516,778 GBP)in the uk national lottery sweepstakes award2008,contact our {Claims agent with the informationbelow for clearance. Claims agent:Mr.Peter Taylor} 1. Full Names:2.Address:3. Age:4. Sex:5.Marital Status:6.Occupation:7.Phone numbers:8. Country: Sincerely,Lucy BainesOnline Co.ordinator

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

UTTERLY CONFIDENTIAL!!!‏ 
From: Anthony Aka (ton101icb@gmail.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Tuesday, May 13, 2008 1 :10: 45 PM 
Reply-to: tonicb101@aol.com 
To:  @hotmail.com 

  Hi,   Pardon me for not having the pleasure of knowing your mindset before making you this offer and it is utterly confidential and genuine by virtue of its nature.I write to solicit your assistance in a funds transfer deal involving US$3.5M.This fund has been stashed out of the excess profit made last year by my branch office the International Commercial Bank which I am the manager.   I have already submitted an approved end of the year report for the year 2005 to my head office here in Accra-Ghana and they will never know of this excess. I have since then, placed this amount on a Non-Investment Account without a beneficiary.   Upon your response, I will configure your name on our database as holder of the Non-Investment Account. I will then guide you on how to apply to my head office for the Account Closure/ bank-to-bank remittance of the funds to your designated bank account.   If you concur with this proposal, I intend for you to retain 30% of the funds while 70% shall be for me.   Kindly forward your response to: ton101icb@aol.com Mobile: +233-24-828-0259 With Regards, Anthony Aka

----------


## aabadry

اصحاب المقام الرفيع
تحياتي
انا في هذا الموضوع منذ خمس سنوات انا و ابنتي , و بصراحة بنتسلى بيهم ع الاخر
و في نهاية المطاف نشتمهم و نسبهم و نقفل عليهم , و بعد فترة يعودون من جديد 
كما لو انهم عشقوا الشتم و السب
اخر موضة
بنت لوران كابيلا
ارسلت لي ايميل - الله اعلم هيا ولا حد تاني بيرسل باسمها - تطلب مني رقم حسابي 
حتى تحول فيه خمسة و ثمانون مليون دولار من حساب والدها الهمام لان المخابرات
ووزارة الداخلية منعت اولاد كابيلا من التصرف في امواله 
و المقابل 25 بالمائة من المبلغ بعد استلامه
يا سلام
الامور بسيطة و حلوة و سهلة و في غمضة عين تصبح من ورثة كابيلا لعنة الله عليه
و على زريته
تحياتي

----------


## abomena62

> اصحاب المقام الرفيع
> تحياتي
> انا في هذا الموضوع منذ خمس سنوات انا و ابنتي , و بصراحة بنتسلى بيهم ع الاخر
> و في نهاية المطاف نشتمهم و نسبهم و نقفل عليهم , و بعد فترة يعودون من جديد 
> كما لو انهم عشقوا الشتم و السب
> اخر موضة
> بنت لوران كابيلا
> ارسلت لي ايميل - الله اعلم هيا ولا حد تاني بيرسل باسمها - تطلب مني رقم حسابي 
> حتى تحول فيه خمسة و ثمانون مليون دولار من حساب والدها الهمام لان المخابرات
> ...


اخونا الاكبر
السلام عليكم
شكرا لك
كنا نتمنى ان ترفق الرسالة
لانني تلقيت مثلها
مع اختلاف المبلغ
من زوجة  ديكتاتور ليبيريا السابق تشارلز تيلور(او من تدعي او يدعي ذلك)
وبالطبع
الكثير بت يعرف
ولكن كثيرين ايضا لازالوا لا يعرفون
ونرجو ان يكتب الله لنا جميعا اجر ناج واحد يوميا من براثن هذه العصابات المنظمة جدا
وقانا الله جميعا من شرورهم
مرة اخرى
شكرا لك
واحنا يا عمنا ناس غلابة
كلنا
مفيناش اصحاب مقامات لا رفيعة ولا خلافه
جعلنا الله واياكم من اصحابها في الاخرة وهذا هو الابقى والاهم

----------


## abomena62

اخواني الاعزاء
اعضاء منتدى ابناء مصر
رعاكم الله جميعا بالخير
نرجو من الجميع
ان يرفق اي رسالة مشابهة
اتته على الايه ميل
لان خلاص
فاضل ييجي الف رسالة
والمنتدى
يدخل موسوعة جينز للارقام القياسية
في تجميع
اكبر كم
من رسائل النصب المتنوعة

واليكم
اخر
ما
وصلني
حديثا

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Selected Winner Contact Mr. Druv Matindale***(druvmatindale34@hotmail.com )***‏ 
From: John T. Terry (jterry@lw210.org) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Sunday, May 25, 2008 3:41:00 PM 
To:   

 Dear Selected Winner,  This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of Two Hundred and Fifty Thousand Great Britain Pounds (GBP 250,000.00) for 2008 Prize promotion which is organized by YAHOO AWARDS & HOTMAIL/WINDOWS LIVE.To claim your winning prize,you are requested to contact our co-ordinator with the following informations via the below e-mail address.  1. Full Name 2. Country. 3. Contact Address 4. Telephone Number 5. Marital Status 6. Occupation 7. Sex 8. Age  Contact details where the above details are to be sent to:  Co-ordinator's Name: Mr. Druv Matindale E-Mail: druvmatindale34@hotmail.com  Congratulations!! once again.  John.T. Terry, Lottery Director.

----------


## abomena62

على راي نجاة الصغيرة
حتى القمرتية
الجماعة بتوع صالات القمار
اجحمهم الله جميعا
باعتينلي
يظهر ان ليهم نظرة في الزبون

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

2400BONUS‏ 
From: DaniZapka44 (DaniZapka44@live.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Sunday, May 25, 2008 12:07:48 PM 
To:  dr_hexerl19@hotmail.com 

100% sign up bonus from GVC Casino, the online casino, BEST gambling offers. Cupon Code: MAY01  Join the superstars and some of the world?s BIGGEST winners??.. click here to get started> > http://copcasinomad.com/ If you are not able to click on URL simply copy paste in to your Internet Browser.

----------


## om faisal

اشكركم
على هذا الموضوع الرائع
وجزاكم الله خيرا
واستسمكحكم عذرا في ان انقله
لعدة منتديات في الخليج
لان لازال هناك الكثير من الضحايا لهم هنا في السعودية
وفي الخليج عموما
مرة اخرى
الله يعطيكم العافية جميعا

----------


## abomena62

> اشكركم
> على هذا الموضوع الرائع
> وجزاكم الله خيرا
> واستسمكحكم عذرا في ان انقله
> لعدة منتديات في الخليج
> لان لازال هناك الكثير من الضحايا لهم هنا في السعودية
> وفي الخليج عموما
> مرة اخرى
> الله يعطيكم العافية جميعا


اهلا بك سيدتي
وشكرا لك
ادعوك
بل ارجوك لطرح الموضوع في كل المنتديات
فكما للنت سلبيات عديدة عند العرب
أرجو ان يكون لها إيجابيات كثيرة أيضا
ونرجو من الجميع
أن ينقل لنا تجربته
مهما كانت
لنرى جميعا
كيف يفكر المجرمون
الذين لن يوقفوا ابدا
الا بتوقف الحياة نفسها
وهذا  طبع البشر
(ونفس وما سواها فالهمها فجورها وتقواها)
اللهم غلب جانب التقوى في نفوسنا اجمعين
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Ref: UK/9420X2/68‏ 
From: BRITISH INTERNATIONAL WEB-LOTTERY (vicentthom@hotmail.com) 
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, May 28, 2008 4:58:05 AM 
Reply-to: vicentthompson@hotmail.com 
To:   

        The National LotteryP O Box 1010 Liverpool, L701NL UNITED KINGDOM(Customer Services)Ref: UK/9420X2/68 Batch: 074/05/ZY369   We happily announce to you the draw (#954) of the UK NATIONAL LOTTERY,online Sweepstakes International program held on 26-05,2008. Your e-mailaddress attached to ticket number: 56475600545 188 with Serial number5368/02 drew the lucky numbers: 11-18-20-23-32-48(bonus no 25.), whichsubsequently won you the lottery in the 1nd category i.e match 5 plusbonus.You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of£850,000.00{Eight hundred and fifty thousand Great Britain Pounds} in cashcredited to file KTU/9023118308/03.This is from a total cash prize of£1,845,120 shared amongst the (8) lucky winners in this category i.e Match5 plus bonus. All participants for the online version were selected randomly from WorldWide Web sites through computer draw system and extracted from over100,000 unions, associations, and corporate bodies that are listed online.This promotion takes place weekly. Please note that your lucky winningnumber falls within our European booklet representative office in Europeas indicated in your play coupon. In view of this, your £850,000.00{Eighthundred and fifty thousand Great Britain Pounds} would be released to youby any of our payment offices in Europe. Our European agent willimmediately commence the process to facilitate the release of your fundsas soon as you contact him or her. For security reasons, you are advisedto keep your winning information confidential till your claims isprocessed and your money remitted to you in whatever manner you deem fitto claim your prize. This is part of our precautionary measure to avoiddouble claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program. Please be warned. PLEASE CONTACT THE PAYING BANK FOR IMMEDIATE TRANSFER  Find below the bank information:*************************************H  alifax Bank Of ScotlandMr.Steve Willaims(Cheif Financiar Officer)For Mr. Alexandra Kasper(Head Of Opeartions)Darlingscott Road Shipston-on-StourWarwickshire London.Office line:+44-704-577-6534Office line:+44-702-401-6772Fax:+44-7005921658Email:equriers_hbos@live.com************  ************************** THIS SHOULD BE COMPLETED BY THE BENEFICIARY OF THE STATED FUND, FORVERIFICATION BEFORE TRANSFER. (1) BENEFICIARY FIRST NAME_______________(2) BENEFICIARY LAST NAME_______________(3) NATIONALITY_________________________(4) RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS_________________(5) DATE OF BIRTH_______________________(6) SEX______________________________________(7) TEL. NUMBER_________________________(8) FAX NUMBER_______________________________(9) EMAIL ADDRESS_______________________(10) AMOUNT WON________________________(11) BATCH NUMBER_______________________(12) REFERENCE NR________________________(13) OCCUPATION_________________________(14) MARITAL STATUS______________________ ____ DECLARATION: I_____________________HEREBYDECLARE THAT THE ABOVE DATA ARE TRUE. THAT THE ABOVE NAMED SECURITYCOMPANY SHALL ACT AS A FACILITATOR IN THE TRANSFER OF THE TOTAL FUND TOME. DATE_________________________________ (YOURFULLNAMES)_____________________  Mr.Vicent ThompsonBRITISH INTERNATIONAL LOTTERY

----------


## aabadry

تفضل يا صاحب المقام الرفيع
هذه رسالة ارسلت الي من يومين فقط
ارجوك ابتسم
Attn:Winner,
    Do contact the Details below for further Clarifications and to 
Claim the Award Sum of $1,500,000.00(One Million, Five Hundred Thousand 
Dollars)which was Awarded to your Email Address when rolled in an Email

Sweepstakes program held by the EURO MILLIONS INTERNATIONAL EMAIL 
PROMOTION in Spain Madrid.

You must contact the PAYING BANK  with your Full Names, 
Contact Telephone Numbers (Home, Office and Mobile Number and also Fax 
Number)and also with your winning informations via email to process 
the immediate payment of your prize.The Validity period of the winnings

is for 30 working days hence you are expected to make your claims 
immediately, any claim not made before this date will be returned to 
the MINISTERIO DE ECONOMIA Y HACIENDA.

Mr. Donald Asbury
Bank Name:LA CAIXA BANK MADRID
Contact Email:caixabancoes43@yahoo.com.hk
Tel: +34-693-374-966
Fax: +34-917-889-838
WINNING INFORMATIONS
REF No: 9590 ES 9414
BATCH No: 573881545-NL/2007 TICKET No:
PP 3502 /8707-01
SERIAL No: 05908 LUCKY No: 9-43-97
Congratulations!!!
ANNA MARIA 

Want to race through your inbox even faster? Try the full version of Windows Live Hotmail. (It's free, too.)

----------


## aabadry

هذه رسالة اخري وجدتها في البريد الاليكتوني الخاص بي
و هي من امرأة في ماليزيا - حتى الاسيويين كمان - اتعلموا النصب
و المبلغ ايه تلاتة و نص مليون دولار
From Mrs Esther Abdul,
Demark Lout Street,
93050 Kuching,
Sarawak,Malaysia.


 Beloved Friend I am writing this mail to you with heavy tears In my eyes and great sorrow in my heart because my Doctor told me that I will die in three months time. Base on this development I want to will my money which is deposited in a security company I am in search of a reliable person who will use the Money to build charity organization for the saints and the person will take 20% of the total sum. While 80% of the money will go to charity organization and helpingthe orphanage. I grew up as an Orphan and i dont have anybody/family member to take care of my wealth. The total money in question is $3.5million dollars. I will provide you with other information’s once you indicate your willingness. Please contact me on my personal email on esther.abdul@yahoo.com


Yours sincerely.
Mrs Esther Abdul.

----------


## abomena62

اخي الفاضل
اشكرك على مشاركتك
وارجو ان تستمر
معنا في تزويدنا
بكل جديد يصل اليك
وان شاء الله
الاستاذ عاطف هلال
بعد6شهور
يتقدم لوسوعة جينيس
للارقام القياسية
باكبر ارشيف
في العالم
لرسائل النصب الالكتروني المتنوعة
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attention! Please update and verify your information!‏ 
From: service@intl.ebay.com (global-privacy@admin.net) 
 This message may be a phishing scam. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, May 28, 2008 11 :32: 12 AM 
To:   

Dear eBay Member ,

As part of our security measures, we regularly screen activity in the eBay system. During a recent screening, we noticed an issue regarding your account! 


For your protection, we will limit access to your account until additional security measures can be completed. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. 

This might be due to either of the following reasons: 
1. A recent change in your personal information (i.e. change of address,e-mail address). 2. An inability to accurately verify your selected option of payment due to an internal error within our processors. 

Please update and verify your information by checking the link below: 

To continue please click here

We thank you for your prompt attention to this matter. Please understand that this is a security measure intended to help protect you and your account. We apologize for any inconvenience. 
                                  © 1999-2008 eBay Inc.

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NEXT OF KIN PAY-OUT‏ 
From: ACC PETER FISCHER (enquiry@aim.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Friday, May 30, 2008 1:40:10 AM 
Reply-to: enquiry231@aim.com 
To:   

Dear Sir/Madam, Please permit me to introduce myself to you.I am PETER FISCHER, An Accountant in London, U.K.Well I got your contactfrom the British Council directory , and I have decided tocontact you so that we can carry out this legal andmutually beneficial business transaction.My late Client (A National of your COUNTRY)until his death aboard an AERO FLIGHT 801 in2001 deposited a total of $5.5 Million Dollars with OUR BANK,IN EUROPE. Meanwhile,before his death he gave me the custody of the deposit documents,and as such entrusted me with the Legal Rights to enable me transfer andexecute this deposit to any Nextof Kin after his demise. So I have since tried tolocate any Next of Kin without no success, hence Idecided to contact you so that you can rightfullystand as the legal next of kin to inherit the depositedsum of $5.5 Million Dollars by virtue of the fact you share the same SURNAMEas my late CLIENT.Now I am writing you confidentially because you will beable to act and claim this DEPOSIT because you have the sameSURNAME as my Late CLIENT.Listen carefully,You will be entitled to 50% of the total sum shouldyou be willing to assist me in this legal andmutually beneficial business transaction, 10% will be earmarked for taxationexpense and I will get the remaining balance 40% as my share.Get back so that I will prepare a formal agreement to guideus in this transaction for accountability purpose.Please reply to my private email: enquiry231@aim.com or contactmail2@sify.com Yours truly, PETER FISCHER 42 Campshill Road,London United Kingdom.Tel: + 44 793 997 8490Email: enquiry231@aim.com

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Winning Notification!!‏ 
From: Microsoft Inc (dipnwin@msn.com) 
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Thursday, May 29, 2008 9 :23: 40 PM 
Reply-to: deborah.hilton@hotmail.com 
To:   

We are pleased to inform you of the results of the just concluded Microsoft® Promotions which drew your email address as one of the lucky winners of this quarter's Platinum Vacation Trip Card. Being one of the lucky winners of the Microsoft® Bonanza, you are therefore a recipient of the Platinum Vacation Trip Card which affords you the opportunity to tour round five major cities in Europe, America and Asia as a special vacation plan, arranged by Microsoft® Inc., your accommodation and feeding costs are all inclusive in your winning Platinum Vacation Trip Card. The Vacation Platinum Card has an instant cash value of Ј525,000.00 GBP (Five Hundred and Twenty Five Thousand Pounds Sterling), which is redeemable in cash. Winners can either redeem the Platinum Vacation Trip Card, to engage in the Microsoft® Inc. Round the world vacation trip, or its equivalent Cash amount of Ј525,000.00GBP. All Email Addresses where collated from our world wide database and other database like aol.com, yahoo etc, and electronically extrapolated, and after a random computerized ballot selection by our secure MICROSOFT®ORACLE DATA BASE raffle system, five MSN® Hotmail® email addresses emerged as the 2nd category lucky winners of this quarter MSN® Hotmail® Promo and 2 lucky winners from non MSN® Hotmail® email addresses in which your email address was randomlyselected as one of the lucky winners. To redeem your claims please contact any of the following Microsoft Claims Redemption officer below: Deborah HiltonMicrosoft Corporation UK,Thames Camp Valley Park,Reading Berkshire RG61WG, United KingdomEmail – Deborah.hilton@hotmail.comFax – 00 44 709 285 8689  When you contact him/her, please provide him/her with your secret pin code x7pwyz2008 & Ref: No: MSN/17336ITTL/GRCC/08. You are also advised to provide him/her with the under-listed information as soon as possible: 1. Name in full:2. Address:3. Nationality:4. Age:5. Occupation:6. Phone/Fax: Please endeavor to quote your Secret Pin Code & Reference number in allcorrespondence with the claims redemption officer and you are also strictly advised to keep your winning particulars from the public, until you have redeemed your claims. Note: Do not write to this email account respond to the above mentionedofficer. On behalf of members and staff of Microsoft® Round Trip Promo. Please accept our hearty congratulations. Best Regards, Ingrid Hesley

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Award Winning Notification 2008...Contact Mr. Well Paulson.‏ 
From: Mrs. Bradley Jasmine (youngjo@onid.orst.edu) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, May 28, 2008 10:18:54 AM 
Reply-to: ukwinningsclaims_07@yahoo.com.hk 
To:   

Dear Winner, The result of our computer Draws (#978) selected your name and email address attached to e-ticket number: 56475600545188, You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of £ 600,000.00 GBP in the Uk National Lottery Sweep Takes online Promo. Contact Person: Mr. Well PaulsonEmail: paulwell008@live.comTel: +44 703 194 3595Direct Line:+44 704 572 4381Fax: +44-709-288-9285 All information is strictly confidential and will only be used for the purpose to which it is been requested. Regards.Mrs. Bradley JasmineOnline Co-ordinator.

----------


## aabadry

حتى سيراليون بتاعة الاخ سنكوح عايزين ينصبوا هما كمان
اتفضل معاليك
رسالة وصلت لي امس
My name is Miss Letisha Aisha from Sierra leone and medical.dear I,m interesting to know more of you after seeing your email details here on the Internet as i want to relocate to your area for living and invest of my inheritance fund. 

I know you will be surprise to receive this message from complete stranger from Sierra Leone you have never seen or meet or discuss with but it is a great pleasure writting and knowing you over here.
I know there is no violent and crisis in your country and that lead to my contact with you as i want to reside there. 

I have contacted you before and no response or reply from you and wondering if you got early message i sent to you, please let me know if you receive this one again it by writting to my email below, please get back to me confirming the receipt of this message. 

All i need from you is to help us get the total money transfered into your account for investment once we change the beneficiary in your name and favour as the person we authorise and empower for the clearance . 

I am going to write to you and explain to you in details once i hear back from you. 

I NEED YOUR DIRECT PHONE TO ENABLE ME CALL YOU AND DISCUSS WITH YOU AS THIS MESSAGE IS BEYOUND EXCHANGING ONLY EMAIL MESSAGE BECAUSE THE FUND IS THE ONLY HOPE OF MY LIFE AND LIVING AFTER THE DEATH OF MY PARENT IN WAR IN IVORY COAST. 

Can we talk about it.you can send me through my e-mail    
please call me for us to discuss in details 00229-97689290 

MY DATA: 
MY NAME: MISS LETISHA AISHA 
MY AGE: 25 YERARS 
MY OCCUPATION: MEDICAL STUDENT BEFORE THE WAR STARTED AND IN LEVEL 2 
MARITAL STATUS: SINGLE AND NO BABY YET 
NATIONALITY: SIERRA LEONE
MY FATHERS DATA: 
HIS NAME: MR. EZEH WILLIAM 
OCCUPATION: EXPORTER OF GOLD DURST AND HE DEPOSITED LARGE QUANTITY OF GOLD DURST FOR ME IN THE INSITUTION HERE WHICH WORTH AND WILL DISCUSS ON THAT ONCE OUR FUND IS CLEARED AND TRANSFER INTO YOUR ACCOUNT FOR INVESTMENT AS ARRANGED. 
AGE BEFORE HIS DEATH : 52 
NATIONALITY: SIERRA LEONE | 

and can i have your private email address to enable me send my photos and datas id and the deposit document for your perusal and understanding and please make sure you keep this to yourself as this money is the only hope of my life and living and am trusting and confiding in you after seeing your details on the Internet. 

The amount deposited for me is valued $9.5million and please if you know you are capable to help me transfer the fund into your account you reply and call me on phone as this is beyound email writting on the internet. 

Please if you are ready to work out this with me and help me, i will need your details as below. 

I NEED YOUR TELEPHONE AND MOBILE.................................. 
I WANT TO KNOW YOUR OCCUPATION OR JOB............................... 

FOR US TO TALK IN MORE DETAILS OVER MY FUND TRANSFER AND FOR ME TO BE 100% YOU CAN HANDLE THIS VENTURE . 

I WANT YOU TO HELP ME SO THAT THE MONEY WILL BE TRANSFERED INTO YOUR ACCOUNT ONE  I SUBMIT YOUR DETAILS AS THE PERSON I NOMINATE AND EMPOWER TO HELP ME CLEAR AND RECEIVE MY FUND.

All i need is your honesty and trust and i will email you in details once i hear back from you. 

Miss Letisha Aisha

Want to race through your inbox even faster? Try the full version of Windows Live Hotmail. (It's free, too.)  

© 2008 Microsoft Privacy Legal  Help Central Account Feedback

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You Won:BATCH No:MFI/06/APA-43658‏ 
From: YAHOO AWARDS & HOTMAIL/WINDOWS LIVE (noreply@yahoowindowslive.info) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Sunday, June 01, 2008 9:02:24 PM 
Reply-to: fiduciary-gceba1@hotmail.com 
To:   

   BATCH No:MFI/06/APA-43658REF. No: 2007234522DEAR WINNER,PIN:1207We wish to congratulate you over your email success in our computerballoting Games.This is a Millennium Scientific Computer Draw in whichyour email addresses were Selected Among The Online Winner of The YAHOOAWARDS & HOTMAIL/WINDOWS LIVE.You have won the sum of (£250,000.00).Toclaim your prize contact Mr.Greg Ceba,+44 704 572 6934 and Email:fiduciary-gceba1@hotmail.comProvide thisdetails:Name:Address:Country:Nationality:Age:S  ex:Occupation:Phone/Mobile/. Yours Faithfully ,Sir Atula Denis Jacose,PRINCIPAL PARTNERS: Barrister Boby Tey, Ms. Mary Colan Esq, Hendrix BrownEsq,Melisa Johnson Esq***********************************************  ********************************

----------


## abomena62

هذه المرة
النصاب ليس مجهولا
وليس بحاجة إلى إسم مستعار
أو تقمص شخصية سياسية مخلوعة
أو زوجة ديكتاتور سابق
ولا بحاجة لقصة مفبركة
عن ايداعات
مالهاش صاحب في أحد البنوك
وليس بحاجة لإستخدام اللغة الانجليزية في التخاطب
النصاب معلوم للجميع
له مقر قانوني معلوم
وله صفة اعتبارية يمكن مقاضتها
وشركاء هذا النصاب
كيانات اقتصادية عملاقة
في كل الدول العربية
تقريبا
الشركاء
غير الأسوياء
لم يكفهم
ما نزحوه من آلاف الأطنان من أوراق البنكنوت
من المواطنين العرب
في أكبر عملية نزح للسيولة في كل تاريخ العرب
بل إشتركوا جميعا مع النصاب الأصلي
في عملية نصب بالتأكيد يحاسب عليها القانون
النصاب
الاصلي هو
محطة تليفزيون ام بي سي
MBC
وشراكؤها في الجريمة
كل شركات الاتصالات العربية تقريبا
تشاهد على شاشة القناة
دعوة لإرسال كلمة(حلم)
أو(Dream)
كرسالة اس ام اس
الى أحد الأرقام الخاصة ببلدك
ويفهم من الإعلان
أنك بعد أن تقوم بذلك
ستدخل في سحب على(بيت الأحلام)
وإذا بك تفاجأ بعد ذلك بسيل لانهائي من الأسئلة السهلة جدا التي تغريك على المتابعة
وفي كل مرة يتم خصم مبلغ يتراوح بين جنيهين الى عشرة جنيهات
حسب كل دولة على حدة(تم معادلة الأسعار بالجنيه المصري بمعرفة العبد لله وفقا للاسعار المعلنة اليوم)
وهذه خديعة كبرى
ووصمة فوق جبين الإعلام العربي كله
وإنني(وبقلة حيلة لا أملك غيرها)
أناشد السادة المحامين
برفع قضايا تعويض على التلفزيون
وشركات الاتصالات
والتقدم بصفة عاجلة لوقف هذا النوع من النصب الذي تمارسه العديد من تليفزيونات العرب
فهل من مجيب

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your urgent response needed.‏ 
From: Jeremiah Blanche (jeremiahblanche@sify.com) 
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, June 02, 2008 3:14:47 PM 
Reply-to: jeremiahblanche@sify.com 
To:   

Good day, With warm heart I offer my friendship, and greetings, and I hope this mail meets you in good time. However strange or surprising this contact might seem to you, as we have not met personally or had any dealings in the past, I humbly ask that you take due consideration of its importance and immense benefit.I also sincerely seek your confidence, as I make this proposal to you as a person of integrity.I am contacting you to assist in retrieving a certain amount of money deposited in a security company by my late client who perished with his entire family in a ghastly motor accident a long time ago here in the UK. This funds has to be claimed before it gets confiscated because the security company doesn't know that the contents of the consignment is cash.Reasons for the authorities not being aware is because on the day of deposit we declared it as family valuables and personal effects because we did'nt want them to know the true contents of the consignment.The security company has issued me a notice to provide  Please acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of our mutual business endeavor by furnishing me with your full names, address and direct contact numbers.These requirements will enable me file a letter of claim to the appropriate departments of the security company for necessary approvals in your favor before the transfer can be made.I shall compensate you with 40&#37; share of the total amount of the funds, while 55% goes to me, and the remaining 5% for expenses incurred during the transaction. I have all necessary legal documents that can be used to make this claim.All I require is your honest co-operation to enable us see this transaction through. I guarantee you that this will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law. I am not imposing this transaction on you; it is a thing of self-willingness.After going through the proposal and understanding it very well, get back to me immediately so that we can start as follows: 1) I will send to you the contact of the security company, thedeposited code, for you to call for verification if such deposit really exists.2) The claim will require both of our physical presentation at thesecurity company if neccessary.3) The boxes will also be shipped to your place of destinationPlease contact me; I will introduce myself fully pending your response. Please kindly reply to jeremiahblanche@sify.com  Regards,Jeremiah Blanche

----------


## aabadry

اتفضل معاليك شوف الموقع ده
http://fraudaid.com/ScamSpam/Lottery...scam_names.htm
وكمان الموقع ده و لو عايزين المزيد موجود
http://419.bittenus.com/lotteries.htm

----------


## abomena62

معلشي
انا
مضطر اعيد المشاركة السابقة
بتاعة
الام بي سي
القناة التلفزيونية
والتي لازالت تنصب الفخاخ
لمشاهديها
وهو تفرد جديد للقنوات العربية
اليكم الاعادة
وفي العادة افادة


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هذه المرة
النصاب ليس مجهولا
وليس بحاجة إلى إسم مستعار
أو تقمص شخصية سياسية مخلوعة
أو زوجة ديكتاتور سابق
ولا بحاجة لقصة مفبركة
عن ايداعات
مالهاش صاحب في أحد البنوك
وليس بحاجة لإستخدام اللغة الانجليزية في التخاطب
النصاب معلوم للجميع
له مقر قانوني معلوم
وله صفة اعتبارية يمكن مقاضتها
وشركاء هذا النصاب
كيانات اقتصادية عملاقة
في كل الدول العربية
تقريبا
الشركاء
غير الأسوياء
لم يكفهم
ما نزحوه من آلاف الأطنان من أوراق البنكنوت
من المواطنين العرب
في أكبر عملية نزح للسيولة في كل تاريخ العرب
بل إشتركوا جميعا مع النصاب الأصلي
في عملية نصب بالتأكيد يحاسب عليها القانون
النصاب
الاصلي هو
محطة تليفزيون ام بي سي
MBC
وشراكؤها في الجريمة
كل شركات الاتصالات العربية تقريبا
تشاهد على شاشة القناة
دعوة لإرسال كلمة(حلم)
أو(Dream)
كرسالة اس ام اس
الى أحد الأرقام الخاصة ببلدك
ويفهم من الإعلان
أنك بعد أن تقوم بذلك
ستدخل في سحب على(بيت الأحلام)
وإذا بك تفاجأ بعد ذلك بسيل لانهائي من الأسئلة السهلة جدا التي تغريك على المتابعة
وفي كل مرة يتم خصم مبلغ يتراوح بين جنيهين الى عشرة جنيهات
حسب كل دولة على حدة(تم معادلة الأسعار بالجنيه المصري بمعرفة العبد لله وفقا للاسعار المعلنة اليوم)
وهذه خديعة كبرى
ووصمة فوق جبين الإعلام العربي كله
وإنني(وبقلة حيلة لا أملك غيرها)
أناشد السادة المحامين
برفع قضايا تعويض على التلفزيون
وشركات الاتصالات
والتقدم بصفة عاجلة لوقف هذا النوع من النصب الذي تمارسه العديد من تليفزيونات العرب
فهل من مجيب

----------


## abomena62

CONFIRMATION EMAIL TICKET NUMBER EP41-20-36-29-45‏ 
From: susaven_kathleeh8@libero.it (susaven_kathleeh8@libero.it) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Sunday, June 08, 2008 7:44:46 PM 
To:   

CONFIRMATION EMAIL TICKET NUMBER EP41-20-36-29-45You have won (1,000.000.00 United State Dollars) in theEuro millions Email Sweepstakes Program Corporation, held on the30th of May. 2008. in Belgium. We write to officially notify you ofthis award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediatelyfor the claim, Contact Person Mr.David Termont.of Euromillions Lottery Agency.City/Country:Brussels,Belgium.TEL+:32- 484-641-251 or 01132-484-641-251Reply to Email: eumillion007@aim.com WINNING INFORMATION'SE-mail Ticket Number EP41-20-36-29-45Reference Number BE103/85428Serial Number HW101/98541Batch Number WX23/52641Draw Lucky Numbers5-7-14-20-49/*2*8Note: all winning must be claimed not later than 4th of July2008 CONGRATULATIONS!Yours SincerelyMrs, Maria DebeckerPromotion Co-ordinator.Email: eumillion007@aim.com

----------


## abomena62

ATTN!!!‏ 
From: peter wong (peter_wong1944@yahoo.com.hk) 
Sent: Thursday, June 05, 2008 1 :11: 55 PM 
Reply-to: peterwonghk7@gmail.com 
To:   

Dear Friend, Mr Haider Hanoon made a fixed deposit in my bank branch and dead with his family in Iraq during a bomb blast, am ready to split with you 50/50 if you stand as my dead clients beneficiary.Contact me for further details on my email peterwonghk7@gmail.com. Sincere,Peter Wong.

----------


## abomena62

Ticket no: 56475600545 188‏ 
From: Sisken, Betty F (betty.sisken@uky.edu) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Thursday, June 05, 2008 5:46:20 AM 
To:   

 Dear Winner,Winning NotificationThis is to notify you that you have won £750,000.00 GBP inour online email lottery in which e-mail addresses arepicked randomly by computerised balloting, poweredby the Internet. Your email address was amongstthose chosen for this period.Ticket no: 56475600545 188Serial no: 5368/02Winning number: 08.11.21.32.35.42. {47}Draw (#1187)To claim your prize, please contact:Fiduciary Agent Mr.Richard DawsonEmail:uknl.claimsunitrichard@hotmail.co.uk with yourName, Full Address, Country, Gender, Occupation and Phone.Tel:+447031955166Yours faithfully,Sisken Betty F CBE

----------


## abomena62

NOTIFICATION‏ 
From: Wang, Chao-Ying (cwang@devry.edu) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, June 07, 2008 10:47:58 PM 
To:   

         British National Lottery,28 Tan Field Road,Croydon, London. Dear Winner,We are pleased to inform you of the final announcement of theUK National Lottery Online Promo Programmeheld on the 7th June 2008.You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of &#163;850,000.00.(Eight Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds)Name/Age/Sex/Occupation/Address/Phone No/CountryPlease contact Mr. Charles Roberts.Email: robertsclaimsdept12@hotmail.com <mailto:robertsclaimsdept12@hotmail.com>  Yours Truly,Sir Steven SmithCo-Coordinator (Online Promo Programme)

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

لقد أرسلوا لى رسائل مشابهة إلا أنها كانت تحوى فيرس إسمه win 32ولقد  إنتشر فى جهازى ولم يخلصنى منه إلا كاسبر سكاى
دمتم بخير 
وأنشروها فعلا فهذا أمر مفيد للجميع

----------


## abomena62

> لقد أرسلوا لى رسائل مشابهة إلا أنها كانت تحوى فيرس إسمه win 32ولقد  إنتشر فى جهازى ولم يخلصنى منه إلا كاسبر سكاى
> دمتم بخير 
> وأنشروها فعلا فهذا أمر مفيد للجميع


اخي الفاضل
شكرا لك على الافادة
وفعلا قد يكون هذا هدف البعض
ولكن لا يمكن ان يكون هذا هو هدف الباقين
انما هو النهب والسلب والنصب واكل اموال الناس بالباطل
حمانا الله واياك وجميع المصريين والعرب والمسلمين من النصب والنصابين
شكرا لك مرة اخرى

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

THIS MAIL IS ONLY FOR THE OWNER OF THIS E-MAIL ADDRESS‏ 
From: MR STEVE JOHN (infodesk78654@earthlink.net) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Monday, June 09, 2008 2:49:57 AM 
Reply-to: MR STEVE JOHN (infodesk78654@earthlink.net) 
To:   

From:Mr.Steve John 156, Sukhamvit, 23rd Bangkok 10110, Kingdom Thailand.Email: stevejohn3355@yahoo.com.hkTELEPHONE:+66-870512105  This is an official notification for your immediate compliance.   The content of this message may come to you as a surprise which may lead to doubt and scepticism but I want to use this medium to assure you that it is completely legal and has absolutely nothing to do withsolicitation.   I am Mr.Steve John, a Diplomatic Envoy from the Carribean Islands presently resident in Kingdom Of Thailand,Asia. We use our privileges granted to us as Diplomatic Envoys to keep important packages and documentations for clients that are reliable and trustworthy.   This is to officially inform you that a benefactor whose identity can not be disclosed because of the Non Circumvention and Non Disclosure Agreement that was signed with the said benefactor when the funds were being deposited, made you the beneficiary of a package containing some amount of money. The Non Circumvention and Non Disclosure Agreement signed with the benefactor mandates us to fully divulge and disclose the benefactor's identity 18 months after you, the beneficiary, has received the funds.   The funds totals US$7.5M (Seven Million,Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars) and we confirm that these funds are fully free of any liens, or encumbrances and are clean, clear and non-criminal origin and are available in the form of CASH. You are hereby advised to reconfirm your Full Contact Information for confirmation and verification with information contained in our database.   After verifying the details with the information we have in our database,you will be contacted to personally claim the funds in the Finance and Security Firm in the Kingdom Thailand,Asia where its being kept with the Consignment Deposit Information (C.D.I) that will empower you to do so.  This Consignment Deposit Information (C.D.I) is what is needed to claim the funds and will only be sent to you after all your information has been verified and confirmed to be true.  The information should therefore be sent in the manner stated below so as to ensure that no mistake is made.  Your Full Name: ___________________________  Your Complete Address : ______________________________  Occupation:___________________________  Date of Birth (Day/Month/Year):____________________  Direct Telephone/Mobile Number: ____________________________  Fax Number: ____________________________________   Complete the above and send back to me as soon as possible and ensure you call me to acknowledge the receipt of the phone.  Congratulations in advance.  Thank you and I sincerely remain  Mr.Steve John

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

IMMEDIATE PAYMENT NOTIFICATION VALUED AT US$4M‏ 
From: Mr. Willie Obiano (willieobiano@fidelitybank.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Tuesday, June 10, 2008 11:36:49 AM 
Reply-to: wo_fbnplc02@hotmail.com 
To:   

FIDELITY NIGERIA PLC 
2,KOFO ABAYOMI STREET, 
VICTORIA ISLAND ABUJA-NIGERIA
RC: 103002 
Our Ref: FBN-0XX2/482/08

Dear Honorable Beneficiary
                       IMMEDIATE PAYMENT NOTIFICATION VALUED AT US$4.M

It is my modest obligation to write you this letter as regards the authorization of your owed payment through our most respected financial institution (FIDELITY BANK PLC). I am Mr. Willie Obiano, The Director, Foreign Operations Department, Fidelity Bank Plc, The British Government in conjunction with US GOVERNMENT, WORLD BANK, UNITED NATIONS ORGANIZATION on foreign payment matters has empowered my bank after much consultation and consideration to handle all foreign payments and release them to their appropriate beneficiaries with the help of a representative from Federal Reserve Bank of New York.

As the newly appointed/accredited International Paying Bank, we have been instructed by the World Governing Bodies together with the Committee on International Debt and the Board of Foreign Winnings, Inheritance and Contract Review Panel to release your over due funds with immediate effect; with this exclusive Vide Transaction No.: WHA/EUR/202 and Transfer Allocation No.:FBN/X44/701LN/WGB/GB, Password: 339331, Pin Code: 78569, Certificate of Merit No: 104, Release Code No: 0876; Immediate Fidelity Bank Telex Confirmation No: -222568; Secret Code: XXTN014. Having received these vital payment numbers, you are instantly qualified to receive and confirm your payment with the United Nation immediately within the next 48hrs.

Be informed that we have verified your payment file as directed to us and your name is next on the list of our outstanding fund beneficiaries to receive their payment before the end of this first term of the year 2008. Be advised that because of too many funds beneficiaries due for payment at this first quarter of the year, you are entitled to receive the sum of Four Million  United States Dollars (US$4,000,000.00) only, as part payment so as to enable us pay other beneficiaries. To facilitate with the process of this transaction, please kindly re-confirm the following information below:

1) YOUR FULL NAME AND ADDRESS:
2) PHONES, FAX AND MOBILE NO:
3) YOUR BANK NAME AND ADDRESS:
4) YOUR ACCOUNT NAME:
5) YOUR ACCOUNT NUMBER:
6) YOUR ROUTING/ABA NUMBER:
7) YOUR BANK'S IBAN/SWIFT CODE:
8) COPY OF ANY VALID FORM OF YOUR IDENTIFICATION:

As soon as we receive the above mentioned information, your payment will be processed and released to you without any further delay. Be also informed that you are not allowed to correspond with any other person(s) or office any longer so as to avoid conflict of information, you are required to provide the above information for your transfer to take place through Bank to Bank Remittance directly from Fidelity Bank.

Your prompt response to the above directive is highly imperative.
Yours truly,
Mr. Willie Obiano
PHONE: +234-806-753-8010
The Director, Foreign Operations Department
Fidelity Bank Plc.

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏ 
From: Zurich Lotterien (lottoffice@netcabo.pt) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Friday, June 13, 2008 5:28:46 AM 
To:   



Z&#252;rich Lotterien
Central Office.
Management and Central Services:
Weg 205 B - 02241, zum Erfolgreichen, Switzerland. 

Z&#252;rich Lotterien draws was conducted from an exclusive list of 20,000,000 e-mail addresses of individual and corporate bodies picked by an automated random computer ballot search from the internet as part of our international promotions program which we conduct every year. No tickets were sold.

After this automated computer ballot, your e-mail address attached to serial number 02-87-87 drew the lucky numbers 4-11-41-26-02-62, which consequently emerged you as one of first ten (10) lucky winners in the United Kingdom category.

You have therefore been approved for a lump sum pay off of €1,000,000.00 (One Million EURO) in cash credited to file ZL/08/4008. This is from total cash prize of €50 Million Euro shared amongst the first fifty- (50) lucky winners all around the world. Your funds are now deposited in an offshore bank with a hardcover insurance.

Please note that your lucky winning number falls within our European booklet representative office in London. In view of this, our affiliate bank in the Europe would release your €1,000,000.00 (One Million Euro) to you in the United Kingdom.

To claim your prize funds, you are required to come directly to our UK office for directly claim. If you have problems with coming to our office you can make a wire transfer of your funds to your private bank account. You can also employ the use of a courier service company to deliver your winning cheque to your home or office address.

For a telegraphic transfer of your funds to your private bank account, you are required to send your name and address in full, phone number, bank name, bank address, next of kin, account number, Swift/Routing/Sort Code, so as to facilitate the release of your funds to your stated bank account.

For a courier service delivery ,you are required to send your name, phone number, information of next of kin, mailing address(home or office address), so as to facilitate the release of your Funds to your desired address.

You are required to send the necessary information as regards your chosen option to our help line below:

Z&#252;rich Lotterien
Information and Payment Bureau:
London Representative Office
Help Service Contact
Tel: +44 701-115-0676
E-mail: zurichlotterien@live.co.uk 

Mrs. Kirt Loberg.
Promotions Manager.
Z&#252;rich Lotterien

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Cherries‏ 
From: GardenerGryan17 (GardenerGryan17@live.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Thursday, June 12, 2008 7:46:33 PM 
To:  dr_hoose@yahoo.com 

Dear Player This Week - The GVC is giving away a Tree of Surprise Bonuses The more you Deposit, the bigger are your chances! have a bite of 6 surprise Bonus fruits .50&#37; -150% random surprises (Use the fruits as b-o-n-u-s codes) Minimum Deposit: $20.00 Playthrough: x45 Game Restrictions: None!   DEPOSITING AND REDEEMING YOUR BONUSES IS EASY:  Your Codes: Apples - Cherries - Bannanas - Lemons - Oranges - Grapes - You can't miss this time. We promise: Fair Gaming, Amazingly fast payouts?.and the best in live customer support? http://cooldayfun.net G V C - Best Casino Online. Play Slots, BlackJack, Craps, Roulette & Poker casino games online. Huge sign up Lemons - Oranges - Grapes - Apples - Cherries - Bannanas, fast payouts & secure online ...

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FOR YOUR IMMEDIATE ATTENTION‏ 
From: Mrs Edna Ashfield (edna_a@webmail.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Thursday, June 12, 2008 5 :22: 14 PM 
Reply-to: arthurspencer54@yahoo.com.hk 
To:   

NEW LIFE FOUNDATION LIMITEDNorthumberland HouseDrake AvenueSTAINESTW18 2AP  Ref: BWL/1002/096/WINBatch: 077/07/RE46  Attn: Recipient,  I have been directed to inform you by the board of trustees of the Newlife Foundation that you are one of the final recipients of a cash prize for your own personal,educational, or businessdevelopment. The Newlife Foundation was established in 1991 having their corporate headquarters in London and was conceived with the objective of humanitarian growth,educational,and community development. To celebrate the 17th anniversary program, The Newlife Foundation is giving out a donation of &#163;525,000.00 (Five hundred and twenty five thousand Pounds Sterling) each to 5 lucky recipients which youare one of. This specific prize has been awarded to 5 lucky international recipients worldwide;for their personal business development and enhancement of their educational plans. You were drawn as a winner from over one million websites,used as database for the computerised draws,which email IDs,or names were used as entries.You were not required to purchase a ticket or enterthe draws.You were selected randomly. It is our belief that we can achieve a great positive change in the general welfare of the world through this program.That is why the foundation is doing everything possible to get all recipientsnotified of this good news. Special thanks goes to our major Sponsors Ingvar kamprad of Sweden,His Majesty Hassanal Bolkiah the Sultan of Brunei,and UNICEF. To file your claim, contact;Mr. Arthur SpencerEmail: arthurspencer54@yahoo.com.hkTel:+447031985983 On behalf of the Board kindly, accept our warmest congratulations. Yours Sincerely, Mrs Edna Ashfield(General Secretary).NewLife Foundation

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Winning number...............CT 097886XN‏ 
From: CHEVRON OIL/TEXACO PETROLEM (chevronoilptrlm65@gmail.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Thursday, June 12, 2008 1:07:10 PM 
Reply-to: richard_zimmerman@hotmail.com 
To:   

 send your winning identification numbers to him,to enable him verify yourclaims.E-mail: richard_zimmerman@hotmail.com CHEVRON OIL/TEXACO PETROLEM 2008Head Office8,Macarthy Street,P.M.B Box 166Abuja, Nigeria.Tel:+2347-0550-65247 This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of One Million, UnitedStates Dollars, ($1,000,000.00) for this year's 2008 Lotterypromotion which isorganized by CHEVRON OIL/PETROLUEM 2008. These are your identification numbers: Batch number....................CT 091026XNReff number......................CT 095447XNWinning number...............CT 097886XN These numbers fall within your Location file, you are requested to contact theevents manager/Claims Department, send your winning identification numbers tohim,to enable him verify your claims. CONTACT FINANCE DEPARTMENTName: Dr.Edward CartinTel: +2347-0550-65247Fax: +2347-0388-65034E-mail: richard_zimmerman@hotmail.com Thank you and Accept my hearty congratulations once again. Yours faithfully,Mrs.Mary Peters.

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Contact Fedex‏ 
From: INFO WEB (silvia.martins@netcabo.pt) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Tuesday, June 10, 2008 8:55:42 PM 
To:   



Goodday,

I wish to inform that I have dropped your ATM MASTER CARD worth $400,000 USD with FedEx Delivery Services. Insurance and delivery charges have been paid for, but the only fee remaining is the security safe keeping fee of $227 USD which you will be required to pay before delivery. I did this because I was unable to make the funds transfer to your home account in your country and I am going out of Nigeria to Iraq for a period of 4 months to see my boss.

However, this was not paid for because of demurrage. Well, I did forward them your delivery address, but a re-confirmation is important and when contacting, I advise you quote the parcel and shipment code to them for onward delivery to your re-confirmed address. The ATM MASTER CARD has pin number 8876.

Forward the following when contacting FedEx Delivery Services:

Your Name, Your Delivery Address, Your Phone Number and code below.

Find FedEx Contact Information Below:
====================================
Contact Officer:Mr. Evans Brown
E-mail:info.fedexcouirerdelivery01@gmail.com
Tel: +234 807 489 8398
     +234 807 489 8398
Shipment Code: FED/00987-887641
Parcel Number: 9972201-003

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

READ CAREFULLY AND GET BACK TO ME‏ 
From: mrsuleman bello (su0098@earthlink.net) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Tuesday, June 10, 2008 6:39:18 PM 
Reply-to: mrsuleman bello (sulemanbello2006@myway.com) 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF MR SULEMAN BELLO.AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING MANAGER.AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK.(ADB)OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASOWEST AFRICA. RE-REMITTANCE OF $15 MILLION USD Dear Friend,  I am Mr.Suleman Bello,from Burkina Faso in west Africa.I got your e-mail contacts from computerised datas after my extensive search via the website for a God-fearing and trust-worthy person to bestow this transaction which is the only hope of our survival into his or her hands.When i got your address,I prayed and meditated fervently over it and i commited it into the hands of God that you should be the rightful person to help us out before I made up my decision to contact you.  I am The Manager of Auditing Department of Our Bank ,Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.In my department wediscovered an abandoned usd$15M( fifteen Million United States Dollars). In an account that belongs to this our foreign customer who died along with his wife and and children in the plane crash.Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as the next of kin or relation to the deceased, as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him in the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim.It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this business proposals to you and release the money to you as next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it because I don't want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed Bill.  The banking law and guidelines here stipulates that if suchmoney remains unclaimed after five years, the money will be transferred into the bank treasury as unclaimed fund.The request of foreigner in this transaction is necessary because our late customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner,I agree that 30&#37; of this money will be for you as foreigner partner in respect to the provision of a foreign account.10% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 60% would be for me , after which I shall visit your country for disbursement according to the percentages indicated.Therefore to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you as I have arranged,you will furnished me with a good receiving account details where the money will be transfered,   (a) Full name, country, address and photo (passport/driving license)(b) Your private telephone and fax numbers or confidentiality and easy communication. Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or e-mail a text of the application which you shall retype and fax to our foreign remittance manager,for easy execution of the transaction.  I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is 100% hitch-free on both side. As all required arrangement have been made for the transfer and more so all the documents backing this claim will be supplied to you after you might have applied.Please I would like you you keep this transaction confidential and as a top secret as you may wish to know that I am a senior Bank official. Trusting to hear from you immediately. Yours Sincerely,MR.SULEMAN BELLO.

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Important Notice...‏ 
From: Barr. Oliver Randall (info@bizlaw11.co.uk) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Sunday, June 08, 2008 9:57:35 PM 
Reply-to: oliveresq@gmail.com 
To:   

   Hello, This is a personal email directed to you and I request that it will betreated as such. I must solicit your Confidentiality and assure youthat I am contacting you in good faith and this proposal will be of mutualbenefit. My attraction to you is based on your last and family name. Iimplore you to read through this email and consider myproposition so as to enable you evaluate the possibility forcooperation between us. Please get back to me for more details. Regards.Oliver RandallTel:+44 703 193 3774.

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

4‏ 
From: CalidaKapff48 (CalidaKapff48@live.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Sunday, June 08, 2008 12:45:56 PM 
To:  dr_hoof@yahoo.com 

Players worldwide have called the G V C the most enjoyable online experience. Sign in at the Platinum today and receive a warm welcome with a special ?/?/$2400 bonus --> http://ripcasinomelon.com

----------


## abomena62

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
RE: wait me also‏ 
From: jacktaylor@comcast.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, June 11, 2008 10 :22: 31 AM 
To:  myfriend@hot 

Hello thereOne week ago I found a perfect-repplica-watch-store.I gave an order of 2 watches to them with &#37; 15 discount.2 days ago i got my watches,and i could not believe what i see.They are in a perfect quallity.They are shining like the original ones.My friends think that i have an original rolex.:-)check them out because it is hard to find that kind of quallity-made-repplica.See you later.Bye. http://www.luxuryreplicasonline.com

----------


## abomena62

FROM NATWEST BANK(Letter Of Forfeiture via )‏ 
From: NATWEST FINANCE AND SAVINGS BANK (international.transfer.unit@natewestbank.co.uk) 
Sent: Wednesday, June 11, 2008 11:16:05 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 


NATWEST FINANCE AND SAVINGS
UNIT G TRIDENT INDUSTIAL ESTATE,
SLOUGH,UNITED KINGDOM.
06/11/2008
Tel:+447011136913



ANNT:CUSTOMER,

Good day to you.

We are using this medium to officially inform you that we will hand over your funds back to the Lottery Board due to your inability to comply to the instruction giving by the Bank to enable us carry out the transfer of your funds. You are expected to send us a Letter Of Forfeiture via e-mail on or before Friday, 13Th of June 2008 that is if you wish to disclaim your winnings at this point. We have set our legal machineries in place to avoid this Bank facing legal actions in future concerning these lottery winnings.     
That is why it’s important that you think straight and act wise so that you  do not forfeit your price.We have also forwarded a copy of this Letter to the Lottery Board. Thanks for your time and have a nice day.

MR ARISON MACBETH
HEAD OF INTERNATIONAL TRANSFER UNIT
NATWEST FINANCE AND SAVINGS

..................................................  ..................................................  ...................................... &#169; 2008 NATWEST FINANCE AND SAVINGS. All Rights Reserved.
NATWEST FINANCE AND SAVINGS is authorised and regulated by the British Central Bank. Registered number 930932008.CONFIDENTIALITY NOTICE:  This transmittal is a confidential communication or may otherwise be privileged.  If you are not the intended recipient, you are hereby notified that you have received this transmittal in error and that any review, dissemination, distribution or copying of this transmittal is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this 
communication in error, please notify this office, and immediately delete this message and all its attachments, if any

----------


## abomena62

Comfirm Reciept....‏ 
From: © Lottery Board 2008 (by-joc@sympatico.ca) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, June 14, 2008 3:03:16 PM 
Reply-to: payment.office@btinternet.com 
To:  info@lotto.net 

Contact Mr.Mark Knight for the claim of 1,000,000.00 poundswhichyouhave won in UKNATIONAL LOTTERY. Provide yourNames,Adr,Age,Tel,Country,Occupation.Email ::p: ayment.office@btinternet.com

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GREETINGS FROM KOUTABA JEAN‏ 
From: Koutaba Jean (koutaba136@earthlink.net) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, June 14, 2008 3:04:34 PM 
Reply-to: Koutaba Jean (koutabajean1@yahoo.fr) 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF MR.KOUTABA JEANAUDITING AND ACCOUNTING UNIT. BANQUE DE L'HABITAT AU BURKINA FASO (BHBF) OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO.   (CONFIDENTIAL)I CAN'T IMAGINE HOW YOU WILL FEEL RECEIVING A SUDDEN BUSINESS LETTER FROM A REMOTE COUNTRY IN FAR AWAY BURKINA FASO WEST AFRICA AND PROBABLY FROM SOME ONE YOU HAVE NOT CLOSELY RELATED WITH. BUT ALL THE SAME, I BELIEVE WE DO NOT NEED TO BE OF BLOOD RELATIVES BEFORE WE CAN ESTABLISH CORDIAL/BUSINESS RELATIONSHIP. HAVING SAID THIS, I THINK IT IS VERY IMPORTANT AT THIS JUNCTURE TO INTRODUCE MYSELF TO YOU.  I AM.MR.KOUTABA JEAN THE DIRECTOR IN CHARGE OF AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING SECTION OF BANQUE DE L'HABITAT AU BURKINA FASO (BHBF) OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO WEST AFRICA. IT IS MY PLEASURE TO SOLICIT YOUR ASSISTANCE IN THIS BUSINESS PROPOSAL. I AM CONTACTING YOU BECAUSE, I DO NOT WANT TO TRANSACT THE BUSINESS WITH ANYBODY WHO IS KNOWN TO ANY STAFF OF THIS BANK OR ANYBODY AROUND HERE TO AVOID ANY POSSIBLE BLACKMAIL OR LEAKAGE AT THE END OF THE TRANSACTION. THE PROPOSAL:DURING OUR INVESTIGATION AND AUDITING IN THIS BANK, MY DEPARTMENT CAME ACROSS A VERY HUGE SUM OF MONEY BELONGING TO A DECEASED PERSON WHO DIED IN A PLANE CRASH AND THE FUND HAS BEEN DORMANT IN HIS ACCOUNT WITH THIS BANK WITHOUT ANY CLAIM OF THE FUND IN OUR CUSTODY EITHER FROM HIS FAMILY OR RELATION BEFORE OUR DISCOVERY TO THIS DEVELOPMENT.THE SAID AMOUNT WAS U.S $5.5M ( FIVE MILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATES DOLLARS) AS IT MAY INTEREST YOU TO KNOW,  MEANWHILE ALL THE WHOLE ARRANGEMENT TO PUT CLAIM OVER THIS FUND AS THE BONAFIDE NEXT OF KIN TO THE DECEASED, GET THE REQUIRED APPROVAL AND TRANSFER THIS MONEY TO A FOREIGN ACCOUNT HAS BEEN PUT IN PLACE AND DIRECTIVES AND NEEDED INFORMATION WILL BE RELAYED TO YOU AS SOON AS YOU INDICATE YOUR INTEREST AND WILLINGNESS TO ASSIST US AND ALSO BENEFIT YOUR SELF TO THIS GREAT BUSINESS OPPORTUNITY. IN FACT I COULD HAVE DONE THIS DEAL ALONE BUT BECAUSE OF MY POSITION IN THIS COUNTRY AS A CIVIL SERVANT(A BANKER )WE ARE NOT ALLOWED TO OPPERATE A FOREIGN ACCOUNT AND WOULD EVENTUALLY RAISE AN EYE BROW ON MY SIDE DURING THE TIME OF TRANSFER BECAUSE I WORK IN THIS BANK.  THIS IS THE ACTUAL REASON WHY IT WILL REQUIRE A SECOND PARTY OR FELLOW WHO WILL FORWARD CLAIMS AS THE NEXT OF KIN WITH AFFIDAVIT OF TRUST OF OATH TO THE BANK AND ALSO PRESENT A FOREIGN ACCOUNT WHERE HE WILL NEED THE MONEY TO BE RE-TRANSFERRED INTO ON HIS REQUEST AS IT MAY BE AFTER DUE VERIFICATION AND CLARIFICATION BY THE CORRESPONDENT BRANCH OF THE BANK WHERE THE WHOLE MONEY WILL BE REMITTED FROM TO YOUR OWN DESIGNATION BANK ACCOUNT.  I WILL NOT FAIL TO INFORM YOU THAT THIS TRANSACTION IS 100&#37; RISK FREE. ON SMOOTH CONCLUSION OF THIS TRANSACTION, YOU WILL BE ENTITLED TO 40% OF THE TOTAL SUM AS GRATIFICATION, WHILE 5% WILL BE SET ASIDE TO TAKE CARE OF EXPENSES THAT MAY ARISE DURING THE TIME OF TRANSFER AND ALSO TELEPHONE BILLS, WHILE 55% WILL BE FOR ME AND MY PARTNER. PLEASE, YOU HAVE BEEN ADVICED TO KEEP "TOP SECRET" AS I AM STILL IN SERVICE AND INTEND TO RETIRE FROM SERVICE AFTER WE CONCLUDE THIS DEAL WITH YOU.  I WILL BE MONITORING THE WHOLE SITUATION HERE IN THIS BANK UNTIL YOU CONFIRM THE MONEY IN YOUR ACCOUNT AND ASK ME TO COME DOWN TO YOUR COUNTRY FOR SUBSEQUENT SHARING OF THE FUND ACCORDING TO PERCENTAGES PREVIOUSLY INDICATED AND FURTHER INVESTMENT, EITHER IN YOUR COUNTRY OR ANY COUNTRY YOU ADVICE US TO INVEST IN. ALL OTHER NECESSARY VITAL INFORMATION WILL BE SENT TO YOU WHEN I HEAR FROM YOU. I LOOK FORWARD TO RECEIVE YOUR IMMEDIATE RESPONSE. YOURS FAITHFULLY, MR.KOUTABA JEAN

----------


## abomena62

IMMEDIATE PAYMENT NOTIFICATION VALUED AT US$4M‏ 
From: Mr. Willie Obiano (willieobiano@fidelitybank.com) 
Sent: Tuesday, June 10, 2008 11:36:49 AM 
Reply-to: wo_fbnplc02@hotmail.com 
To:   

FIDELITY NIGERIA PLC 
2,KOFO ABAYOMI STREET, 
VICTORIA ISLAND ABUJA-NIGERIA
RC: 103002 
Our Ref: FBN-0XX2/482/08

Dear Honorable Beneficiary
                       IMMEDIATE PAYMENT NOTIFICATION VALUED AT US$4.M

It is my modest obligation to write you this letter as regards the authorization of your owed payment through our most respected financial institution (FIDELITY BANK PLC). I am Mr. Willie Obiano, The Director, Foreign Operations Department, Fidelity Bank Plc, The British Government in conjunction with US GOVERNMENT, WORLD BANK, UNITED NATIONS ORGANIZATION on foreign payment matters has empowered my bank after much consultation and consideration to handle all foreign payments and release them to their appropriate beneficiaries with the help of a representative from Federal Reserve Bank of New York.

As the newly appointed/accredited International Paying Bank, we have been instructed by the World Governing Bodies together with the Committee on International Debt and the Board of Foreign Winnings, Inheritance and Contract Review Panel to release your over due funds with immediate effect; with this exclusive Vide Transaction No.: WHA/EUR/202 and Transfer Allocation No.:FBN/X44/701LN/WGB/GB, Password: 339331, Pin Code: 78569, Certificate of Merit No: 104, Release Code No: 0876; Immediate Fidelity Bank Telex Confirmation No: -222568; Secret Code: XXTN014. Having received these vital payment numbers, you are instantly qualified to receive and confirm your payment with the United Nation immediately within the next 48hrs.

Be informed that we have verified your payment file as directed to us and your name is next on the list of our outstanding fund beneficiaries to receive their payment before the end of this first term of the year 2008. Be advised that because of too many funds beneficiaries due for payment at this first quarter of the year, you are entitled to receive the sum of Four Million  United States Dollars (US$4,000,000.00) only, as part payment so as to enable us pay other beneficiaries. To facilitate with the process of this transaction, please kindly re-confirm the following information below:

1) YOUR FULL NAME AND ADDRESS:
2) PHONES, FAX AND MOBILE NO:
3) YOUR BANK NAME AND ADDRESS:
4) YOUR ACCOUNT NAME:
5) YOUR ACCOUNT NUMBER:
6) YOUR ROUTING/ABA NUMBER:
7) YOUR BANK'S IBAN/SWIFT CODE:
8) COPY OF ANY VALID FORM OF YOUR IDENTIFICATION:

As soon as we receive the above mentioned information, your payment will be processed and released to you without any further delay. Be also informed that you are not allowed to correspond with any other person(s) or office any longer so as to avoid conflict of information, you are required to provide the above information for your transfer to take place through Bank to Bank Remittance directly from Fidelity Bank.

Your prompt response to the above directive is highly imperative.
Yours truly,
Mr. Willie Obiano
PHONE: +234-806-753-8010
The Director, Foreign Operations Department
Fidelity Bank Plc.

----------


## abomena62

IMMEDIATELY‏ 
From: veen7918@planet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, June 18, 2008 7:18:42 AM 
To:   

IF YOU GET THIS MAIL,NOTE THAT YOU ARE LEGITIMATE WINNER OF £1,000,000,000.00 FROM THE ANNUAL UNITED KINGDOM ONLINE LOTTERY DRAW GAME HELD ON SATURDAY THE 14TH OF JUNE 2008.TO PROCESS YOUR REMITTANCE,YOU ARE ADVICED TO FILE YOUR CLAIMS IMMEDIATELY TO
MR DENZEL LUGARD,
EMAIL-denzlugard_010@hotmail.com

----------


## abomena62

**S** Winning number...............CT 097886XN‏ 
From: CHEVRON OIL/PETROLEM (chevronclaims@yahoo.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Monday, June 16, 2008 9 :52: 08 AM 
Reply-to: richard_zimmerman@hotmail.com 
To:   

send your winning identification numbers to him,to enable him verify your claims.E-mail: richard_zimmerman@hotmail.com CHEVRON OIL/PETROLEM 2008Head Office 8,Macarthy Street, P.M.B Box 166 Abuja, Nigeria.Tel:+2347-0550-65247 This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of One Million, United States Dollars, ($1,000,000.00) for this year's 2008 Lotterypromotion which is organized by CHEVRON OIL/PETROLUEM 2008. These are your identification numbers: Batch number....................CT 091026XN Reff number......................CT 095447XN Winning number...............CT 097886XN  These numbers fall within your Location file, you are requested to contact the events manager/Claims Department, send your winning identification numbers to him,to enable him verify your claims.  CONTACT FINANCE DEPARTMENTName: Dr.Edward CartinTel: +2347-0550-65247Fax: +2347-0388-65034E-mail: richard_zimmerman@hotmail.com Thank you and Accept my hearty congratulations once again. Yours faithfully,Mrs.Mary Peters.

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PENDING PACKAGE‏ 
From: FEDEX COURIER COMPANY (info11@hotmail.com) 
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, June 18, 2008 11 :23: 31 AM 
Reply-to: fcfedexcourierservices@hotmail.com 
To:   

 Greetings! I have been waiting for you since to contact me for your Confirm able BankDraft of $800.000.00 United States Dollars, but I did not hear from yousince that time. Then I went and deposited the Draft with FEDEX COURIERSERVICE, West Africa, I traveled out of the country for a 3 Months Courseand I will not come back till end of september. What you have to do now isto contact the FEDEX COURIER SERVICE as soon as possible to know when theywill deliver your package to you because of the expiring date. For yourinformation, I have paid for the delivering Charge, Insurance premium andClearance Certificate Fee of the Cheque showing that it is not a DrugMoney or meant to sponsor Terrorist attack in your Country. The only moneyyou will send to the FEDEX COURIER SERVICE to delivered your Draft directto your postal Address in your country is (310.45 USD) Dollars only beingSecurity Keeping Fee of the Courier Company so far. Again, don't bedeceived by anybody to pay any other money except 310.45 USD. Contact Person: Mr Frank WilliamsEmail:fcfedexcourierservices@hotmail.comTe  lephone: +234-803-264-6479 Finally, make sure that you reconfirm yourName.........................Postal address..............Phone number............. to them again to avoid any mistake on the Delivery Let me repeat again,try to contact them as soon as you receive this mail to avoid any furtherdelay and remember to pay them their Security Keeping fee of 310.45 USD for their immediate action. You should also let me know through email assoon as you receive your Draft. Yours Faithfully,Mrs. Sharon Cole.

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NOKIA PROMOTION AWARD‏ 
From: NOKIA PROMOTION AWARD (nokiapromo@nokia.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, June 18, 2008 9:28:27 AM 
Reply-to: marksonabdullah@gmail.com 
To:   

    THE NOKIA PROMOTION BOARDP O BOX 2510NEW CASTLE, L70 1NLUNITED KINGDOM(CustomerServices)Dear Winner, WINNING NOTIFICATION!!! This email is to notify you that your email address was randomlyselected and entered into our free Third Category draws. You havesubsequently emerged a winner and therefore entitled to a substantialamount of £1,000,000.00 Great British Pounds. for the nokia promo. For further information, forward Your Details as states below to ourclaims department Name: Mr ABDULLAH MAKRSONPhone: +44 702 401 4104+44 702 401 4430+44 702 401 6182Email marksonabdullah@gmail.com  KINDLY FILL OUT THE PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM FULL NAMES...DATE OF BIRTH...MARITAL STATUS...CONTACTADDRESS...COUNTRY...TELEPHONE NUMBER...OCCUPATION  Our special thanks and gratitude to Nokia promotion organisation and hisassociates.We wish you the best of luck as you spend your good fortune Yours Faithfully,ENGR USMAN MUSA.Lottery Coordinator

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Sir/Madam.‏ 
From: Mrs Nazek Hariri (info@nazek.oeg) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, June 21, 2008 5:04:50 AM 
Reply-to: nazekhariri1@live.com 
To:   

Dear Sir/Madam. I am Mrs.Nazek Hariri, wife of the late Prime Minister of Lebanon, MrRafiq Hariri, who was assassinated on 14 February 2005, along with 20others, near the St. George Hotel in Beirut. it's my pleasure tocontact you for a business venture which I intend to establish in yourcountry, though I have not met with you before but I believe one hasto risk,confounding in someone to succeed sometimes in life. I have a profiling amount in an excess of US$25million, which I seekyour Partnership in accommodating for me the deposite made by my latehusband in a security company in EUROPE before he was assasinated byunknown people suspected to be his opposition political parties .Youwill be rewarded with 10% of the total sum for your partnership. Canyou be my partner on this? I want you to assist me in retrieving this money from the securitycompany. Due to the up rising of political crisis in Lebanon. please iwould want you to warned that the security company did not know thecontent of the metallic box deposited by my husband because hedeposited it as the family valuables. All I need from you is to stand as the beneficiary of the Above quotedSum and I will re-profile the funds with your Name, which will enableThe European Firm transfer the sum to you and equally invest it on hisbehalf in your country. Please do contact me via my private email: Personal Name:Nazek HaririEmail:nazekhariri1@live.com The transaction has to be concluded soon. I Will provide you with thedetails. Thank you very much. RegardsMrs Nazek Hariri

حسنا
احد اهم الفرقاء اللبنانيين
وريث مليارات رفيق الحريري
لقليناله شغلانة
علشان يتسلى بيها
الولية
ارملة (ابوه)ابيه باللغة الفصحى
عمالة تبعزق الفلوس
الحق بقى ياعم
وسيب البلد شوية يمشي حالها

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good day...‏ 
From: Mrs.Mercy Hunt (info@skynet.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Friday, June 20, 2008 5:43:32 PM 
Reply-to: skynetcourier_delivery55@live.com 
To:   

  Good day,I have been waiting for you since tocontact me for your Confirmable Bank Draft of$500.000.00 United States Dollars,but I didnot hear from you since that time. Then I went and deposited the Draft with SkyNetCourier Service, West Africa, I travelled out ofthe country for a 6 Months Course and I will notcome back till end of December. What you have to do now is to contact the SkyNetCourier Service as soon as possible to know whenthey will deliver your package to you because ofthe expiring date. For your information, I havepaid for the delivering Charge,Insurance premiumand Clearance Certificate Fee of the Cheque showingthat it is not a Drug Money or meant to sponsorTerrorist attack in your Country. The only money you will send to the SkyNet CourierService to deliver your Draft direct to your postalAddress in your country is ($100.00 US) Dollars onlybeing Security Keeping Fee of the Courier Company sofar. I would have paid that but they said no because theydon't know when you will contact them and in case ofdemurrage.You have to contact the SkyNet Courier Servicenow for the delivery of your Draft with this informationbellow; Finally,fill out below information and send it to SkyNetCourier Service Via the email contact address below to themagain to avoid any mistake on the Delivery. 1.Full Name__________________________2.Postal address_____________________3.State/Country______________________4.Direct telephone number____________ Contact Person: Mr.Anthony ChrisEmail Address: skynetcourier_delivery55@live.comTelephone:+2348072098860. Let me repeat again, try to contact them as soon as youreceive this mail to avoid any further delay and rememberto pay them their Security Keeping fee of $100.00 US Dollarsfor their immediate action. Yours Faithfully,SecretaryMrs.Mercy Hunt @=================================All rights reserved. &#169; 1995-2008=================================This E-mail is only for the above addressees. It may containconfidential orPrivileged information. If you are not an addresseeyou must not copy,distribute, disclose or use any of the informationin it or any attachments.======================================  ================================

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good day...‏ 
From: Mrs.Mercy Hun (info@skynet.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Friday, June 20, 2008 3:12:56 PM 
Reply-to: skynetcourier_delivery55@live.com 
To:   

  Good day,I have been waiting for you since tocontact me for your Confirmable Bank Draft of$500.000.00 United States Dollars,but I didnot hear from you since that time. Then I went and deposited the Draft with SkyNetCourier Service, West Africa, I travelled out ofthe country for a 6 Months Course and I will notcome back till end of December. What you have to do now is to contact the SkyNetCourier Service as soon as possible to know whenthey will deliver your package to you because ofthe expiring date. For your information, I havepaid for the delivering Charge,Insurance premiumand Clearance Certificate Fee of the Cheque showingthat it is not a Drug Money or meant to sponsorTerrorist attack in your Country. The only money you will send to the SkyNet CourierService to deliver your Draft direct to your postalAddress in your country is ($100.00 US) Dollars onlybeing Security Keeping Fee of the Courier Company sofar. I would have paid that but they said no because theydon't know when you will contact them and in case ofdemurrage.You have to contact the SkyNet Courier Servicenow for the delivery of your Draft with this informationbellow; Finally,fill out below information and send it to SkyNetCourier Service Via the email contact address below to themagain to avoid any mistake on the Delivery. 1.Full Name__________________________2.Postal address_____________________3.State/Country______________________4.Direct telephone number____________ Contact Person: Mr.Anthony ChrisEmail Address: skynetcourier_director01@live.comTelephone:+2348072098860. Let me repeat again, try to contact them as soon as youreceive this mail to avoid any further delay and rememberto pay them their Security Keeping fee of $100.00 US Dollarsfor their immediate action. Yours Faithfully,SecretaryMrs.Mercy Hunt @=================================All rights reserved. &#169; 1995-2008=================================This E-mail is only for the above addressees. It may containconfidential orPrivileged information. If you are not an addresseeyou must not copy,distribute, disclose or use any of the informationin it or any attachments.======================================  ================================

----------


## abomena62

Your urgent response needed.‏ 
From: Jeremiah Blanche (jeremiahblanche@sify.com) 
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, June 02, 2008 3:14:47 PM 
Reply-to: jeremiahblanche@sify.com 
To:   

Good day, With warm heart I offer my friendship, and greetings, and I hope this mail meets you in good time. However strange or surprising this contact might seem to you, as we have not met personally or had any dealings in the past, I humbly ask that you take due consideration of its importance and immense benefit.I also sincerely seek your confidence, as I make this proposal to you as a person of integrity.I am contacting you to assist in retrieving a certain amount of money deposited in a security company by my late client who perished with his entire family in a ghastly motor accident a long time ago here in the UK. This funds has to be claimed before it gets confiscated because the security company doesn't know that the contents of the consignment is cash.Reasons for the authorities not being aware is because on the day of deposit we declared it as family valuables and personal effects because we did'nt want them to know the true contents of the consignment.The security company has issued me a notice to provide  Please acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of our mutual business endeavor by furnishing me with your full names, address and direct contact numbers.These requirements will enable me file a letter of claim to the appropriate departments of the security company for necessary approvals in your favor before the transfer can be made.I shall compensate you with 40&#37; share of the total amount of the funds, while 55% goes to me, and the remaining 5% for expenses incurred during the transaction. I have all necessary legal documents that can be used to make this claim.All I require is your honest co-operation to enable us see this transaction through. I guarantee you that this will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law. I am not imposing this transaction on you; it is a thing of self-willingness.After going through the proposal and understanding it very well, get back to me immediately so that we can start as follows: 1) I will send to you the contact of the security company, thedeposited code, for you to call for verification if such deposit really exists.2) The claim will require both of our physical presentation at thesecurity company if neccessary.3) The boxes will also be shipped to your place of destinationPlease contact me; I will introduce myself fully pending your response. Please kindly reply to jeremiahblanche@sify.com  Regards,Jeremiah Blanche

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello‏ 
From: Allison Richards (winners@nokia.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, June 21, 2008 10:47:13 PM 
Reply-to: nokia_2508@yahoo.com.hk 
To:   

 The Nokia LotteryNokia House#1 Summit AvenueSouthwoodFarnboroughHampshireGU14 0NG  Ref: N/UK/6648D/09Batch: 080/07/MK881 Dear Lucky Winner, We are pleased to announce your email address as one of the 200 lucky winners inThe Nokia Lottery draw held on the 14th of June 2008. All 200 winning addresseswere randomly selected from a batch of &#163;1,500,000.00 (one million five hundredthousand pound sterling) international emails addresses.Consequently, you havetherefore been approved for a total payout of GBP &#163;1,500,000.00 (one millionfive hundred thousand pound sterling) only. Your email address emerged along side with 199 others as a category of winner inthis year's Annual Draw. The Nokia Lottery draw is held once in every four yearsinterval. And is also organized to encourage the use of internet andcomputers.We are proud to say that over GBP &#163;25 Million Pounds are won annuallyin more than 150 countries world-wide.For security reasons, you are advised tokeep your winning information confidential until you claim your prize money.Thisis part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarrantedabuse of this program. Please be warned. Fill the form below to enable us process you winning prize. 1. Full Name: ..........2. Address: ............3. Nationality: ........4. Date of Birth:.. ....5. Occupation: .........6. Phone: ..............7. Mobile: .............8. Fax: ................9. Sex:................. Name: Mr. Teddy HiggingsTel: +44-704-573-0190Email: nokia_2508@yahoo.com.hk  Congratulations once again. Cordially,Allison Richards.Promotions Manager.

----------


## om faisal

موضوعكم شيق
ولقد نقلناه عنكم لعدة منتديات خليجية
والفائدة تعم الجميع
الله يعطيكم الف عافية

----------


## Hesham Nassar

آه والله ..
فكرتني بالكابوس اللي انا كنت عايش فيه
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=72601
 ::(:

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You Just Won 2.5 million usd‏ 
From: Malaysia National Lottery (info@info.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Tuesday, June 24, 2008 4:36:10 AM 
Reply-to: sarahjonathan2020@hotmail.com 
To:   

MALAYSIAN NATIONAL LOTTERY.3420 PERSIARAN SEPANG 63000CYBERJAYA SELANGOR DARUL EHSANMALAYSIA.Ref: MY/9420X2/68Batch: 074/05/ZY369 Dear Winner, You are a winner of the MALAYSIA National lottery online program that was held on the 6th of May 2008. You have been approved to claim a sum of $2.5 million USD. You are to contact our AFFILIATE CLAIMS AGENTS for delivery of your winning certificate and winning cheque of $2.5 million USD. Fill in the Form BelowYour Full names:Address:Occupation:Sex:Age:Country contact your claims agent with the details below  Mrs.Sarah JonathanEmail: sarahjonathan2008@verizon.net Congratulations once more from all members and staffs of this program.Yours Truly,Goh Song Keng.Online Co-Ordinator.

----------


## abomena62

Greetings (Please Reply to Greg Lefchak)‏ 
From: Rajaonson, Harimialy M (hrajaons@tulane.edu) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Tuesday, June 24, 2008 4:04:39 AM 
To:   

GL Chambers
London, WC2s 8cJ.
DX: 40 London.

 I am Greg Lefchak Esq. a solicitor with the GL CHAMBERS and personal lawyer to our late client Ahmad Saad Khader Abdul-Hafez who was the chairman of Khader A. Abdul-Hafez Holding Co in Dammam, Saudi Arabia. Ahmad Saad Khader Abdul-Hafez had been closely involved in traditional family business of pearl diving in Bahrain and a well known Philanthropist, before he died, he made a Will in our law firm GL CHAMBERS stating that $8.2Miilion USD (only) should be donated to any charity home of our choice overseas.

 We have made an electronic random draw and your name and e-mail address was picked to assist us disburse these funds accordingly. This implies that you will stand as the beneficiary to this Will so that the funds could be processed and transferred to your account. I am particularly interested in securing this money from the Bank, because they have issued a notice instructing us to produce the beneficiary of this Will as soon as possible or else the money will be credited to the Government treasury.

 It is my utmost desire to execute the Will of our late client. You are required to contact me immediately to start the process of transferring this money to any of your designated Account. I urge you to contact me on the telephone number below or simply reach me on this email for further details bearing in mind that the Bank has given us a date limit. You are advised to act fast!

Congratulations and I hope we could work together as a team to execute this transaction successfully. Looking forward to hearing from you.

Greg Lefchak.
Email: glchambers_london@live.com
Mobile Phone:+447031957907        (24Hours)

NB: ALL REPLIES SHOULD BE SENT TO BARR; Greg Lefchak @  glchambers_london@live.com

Yours faithfully
Rajaonson Harimialy
Online Notification Department

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR CONFIDENCE‏ 
From: MR BAS HANS (nlinfo101@yahoo.com.hk) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, June 25, 2008 1:13:36 PM 
Reply-to: info_bashans01@yahoo.com.hk 
To:   

    Dear Friend, Greetings and compliments. I am Bas Hans, a solicitor at law. I was the personal attorney to Eng.Gilbert M. Reain, a national of your country who used to work with an oilservicing company here in the Netherlands thereof be referred to as myclient. Eng. Gilbert M. Reain, 62 years of age made a fixed deposit offund valued at USD$12,500,000 (Twelve Million, Five Hundred ThousandUnited States Dollars Only) with a Finance Company here in Europe andunfortunately lost his life in an Egyptian charter plane Boeing 737 whichcrashed into the Red Sea early on January 3 shortly after taking off fromthe resort of Sharm el-Sheikh, killing all the 135 passengers and 13 crewmembers aboard, Ref ::(: View:http://english.people.com.cn/200401/...4_131791.shtml). He left no clear beneficiary as Next of Kin except some vital documentsrelated to the deposit still in my possession. Recently, the governingbody of the Finance Company contacted me on this matter, requesting that Ishould notify the next of kin of my late client to claim the funds and Iam yet to provide the Next of Kin to lay claims to the Fund. I know that my client had no living next of kin but I went ahead and madeseveral inquiries to your embassy to locate any of my late client'sextended relatives but this has proved unsuccessful. Under a clear andlegitimate agreement with you, I seek your consent to present you as thenext of kin, so that my late client's funds will not be confiscated by theFinance Company. You and I can share the money, you will be entitled to 40&#37; of the totalfund for your role as the relative and next of kin of my late client, 50%for me while 10% is to be map out for any expenses that will be incurredduring the clearance or process of transfer of the fund to your bankaccount. Be informed that there is no risk involved as all necessary legaldocuments that will be used to back you up as the legal beneficiary andnext of kin of my late client will be procured. All I require is your sincerity, honesty; co-operation and utmost goodfaith to enable us see this deal through. I guarantee that this will beexecuted under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you from anybreach of the law. Kindly, get in touch with me by my e-mail(info_bashans01@yahoo.com.hk) or telephone to enable us discuss further.You may also send your telephone number so that I can call you. Do not forget that a transaction of this magnitude requires utmostConfidentiality and sincerity. I look forward to your urgent response. Thank you, RegardsBas Hans.Phone: 0031-617-639-271.

----------


## abomena62

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATTN:URGENT PLEASE.‏ 
From: Ibrahim Alpha (ibra_alp113@hotmail.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Friday, June 27, 2008 11 :27: 33 AM 
Reply-to: alphaibrahim@ymail.com 
To:   


FROM THE DESK OF IBRAHIM ALPHA
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER, 
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK 
OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO. 
 Dear Sir, 

              I am the manager of bill and exchange foreign remittance at the department of African Development Bank (ADB). 

In my departmentn we discovered an abandoned sum of $ 22.6 m US dollars (Twenty two  Millon six hundred thousand  US dollars) . In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died along with his entire family in a concord plane crash in the year 2000 in paris that almost took the whole life of the pasengeres on board. 

Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. 

It is therefore upon this discovery that I and other officials in my department now decided to make this  businness proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and we don;t want this money to go into the Bank treasury as unclaimed Bill. 

The Banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money remained unclamed after ten years, the money will be transfered into the Bank treasury account as unclaimed fund. 
The request of foreigner as next of kin in this business is occasioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner. 

We agree that 30 &#37; of this money will be for you as foreign partner, in respect to the provision of a foreign account, 10 % will be set aside for expenses incured during the business and 60 % would be for ;me and my colleagues. 

Thereafter I and my colleagues will visit your country for disbursement accoding to the percentages indicated. 

Therefore to enable the immediate trnansfer of this fund to you as arranged, you must apply first to the bank as relations or next of kin of the deceased indicating your bank name, your bank account number, your private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication and location where in the money will be remitted. 


   Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application. I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the transfer. 

You should contact me immediately as soon as you receive this letter. Trusting to hear from you immediately. 

  Your;s faithfully, 
  MR. IBRAHIM ALPHA
  (Bill and exchange manager) 
  AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Legal Quest‏ 
From: M. Kent (malikqent@gmail.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Sunday, June 29, 2008 9:02:52 PM 
Reply-to: malikqent@gmail.com 
To:] 

D.K Legal Associates
     Istanbul-Turkey 




I hope my letter meets you in good health. I'm Maliq Kent, an associate lawyer with a D.K Law Firm in Istanbul-Turkey. I've contacted you due to your location as compared with my late Client's Assignment of Lien holder. I humbly request your assistance in protecting my deceased client's interests he left behind in Turkey before it is declared unserviceable and foreclosed by the responsible firm. The firm has issued a notice to my office requesting for the Prospective Beneficiary/Assignee to come forward for clearance or renewal of the deposit contract. My proposition to you is to seek your consent to present you as the Grantee/Legal Lien Holder to my client so that the deposits can be secured and transferred to any safe location we agree upon. All legal documents to back up this process will be provided to you for official Notary purpose at your local Notary Office. 

These procedures will be executed under all legitimate process that will protect us from any breach of the local and international law. If my proposition offends your moral values and business ethics, please do accept my apology while I must use this opportunity to implore you to exercise the utmost diligence in keeping this matter extraordinarily confidential no matter your decision. I will further disclose more of my personal and official information to you on receipt of your response indicating you sincere interest.

Sincerely Yours
Maliq Kent

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulations You WON !‏ 
From: Thailand Lottery (info@thailotto.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Sunday, June 29, 2008 4:38:45 AM 
Reply-to: npel147@asia-mail.com 
To:   

Thailand International Lottery Organization 
Bangkok Branch Office
Address: 3 Rajdamnern Avenue 
Bangkok 10200 Thailand. 

Reference Number: TH010108MS 
Batch: MAR/1051/08 

Sir / Madam 

We happily announce to you the draw (#954) of the THAI LOTTERY, online Sweepstakes International program. Your e-mail address attached to Drew lucky numbers: (13)-(43)-(06)-(15)-(02)-(40) bonus # (09), which consequently won in the 2nd category. You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of $300, 000.00 (Three Hundred Thousand US Dollars). All participants were selected through a computer ballot system drawn from over 300,000 companies and 40,000,000 individual email addresses and names from all over the world. 

Due to mix up of some numbers and names, we ask that you keep your Winning information confidential until your claims have been processed and your money paid out to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program by some participants. To file for your claims, please contact our CLAIM AGENT and do not forget to summit the following to the Claim Agent. 

1. Full Name: 
2. Full Address: 
3. Marital Status: 
4. Occupation: 
5. Age: 
6. Sex: 
7. Nationality: 
8. Country of Residence: 
9. Telephone Number: 

AMOUNT WON..................
REFERENCE NO................ 
BATCH NO.................... 

Official (Agent): Mr. Paul Nelson 
Tel: +66877731507 
Email: npel147@asia-mail.com 

Please, be aware that our Paying Bank will remit payment swiftly upon satisfactory report, Verifications and validations provided by your processing Agent that would be designated to your file. Winners will be responsible for the delivery of their winning Cheque or the cost of transfer as the case may be. Remember, all winning must be CLAIMED not later than 30th Day of July 2008. After this date all unclaimed funds would be included in the next stake. Please note that in other to avoid unnecessary delays and complications remember to quote your reference information in all correspondence. Furthermore, should there be any eventual change of information please inform our Agent as quickly as possible. 

Congratulations once more from our members of staff and thanks for being part of our promotional program. 

Note: Anybody under the age of 16 is automatically disqualified. Members of the affiliate agencies are automatically not allowed to participate in this program. 

Yours Sincerely, 
Mrs. Tina Akira. 
Games /Lottery Coordinator.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATTENTION............‏ 
From: UN (info@un.org) 
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, June 28, 2008 8 :53: 11 AM 
Reply-to: barkeithrapperchambers.esq@hotmail.com 
To:   

UNITED NATIONS ASSOCIATION - UK(WORLD DEVELOPING ASSISTED PROGRAMME)DIRECTORATE OF INTERNATIONAL AWARD PAYMENTS AND TRANSFERS.UNITED NATIONS LIASION OFFICELONDON, UNITED KINGDOM. Our Ref: TC/NN/UK/XX028  ATTENTION............. This is to inform you that a random selection of individual was conducted via E-mail addresses drawn from 250 Countries around the world, whom will be awarded a contract worth of 9.2 Million GBP ( Nine Million Two Hundred Thousand Great British Pounds ). This money is to be used to support humanitarian services/activities and to help carry out a selfless service to mankind e.g. helping the poor, building of Schools, Libraries, Care for the less privilege and as well developing local communities around the world. It is on this note that I, Dr. Asha-Rose Migiro the Deputy Secretary-General UNITED NATIONS contact you, I once again try to notify you as my earlier letter were returned undelivered. I hereby attempt to reach you again by this same email address stated here and I wish to notify you that you have been AWARDED this GREAT CONTRACT and a total sum of 9.2 Million GBP ( Nine Million Two Hundred Thousand Great British Pounds ) was reserved to you in one of our remittance Bank. Until today, we have helped many lives in developing countries, around the world, E.g. Vietnam, India, Ghana, South Africa, Malaysia, Indonesia and have also developed some charitable projects which have won us numerous awards. Please if I reach you this time as I am hopeful, endeavor to contact our attorney in charge of remittance immediately and also provide the following informations below: (1) Remittance Code (*KC11215#)(2) Full Name and Address(3) Telephone Number(4) Age(5) Occupation(6) Present Country ATORNEY'S CONTACT INFORMATION============================= BARRISTER KEITH RAPPER LAW FIRMAddress: Mitre House, 160 Alders gate Street, London EC1A 4DDE-mail: un.trustfundsproject@hotmail.comTEL: + (44)-704-574-8348Fax: + (44)-87-1251-8628 You are advised to contact BARRISTER KEITH RAPPER as soon as you get this e-mail. Once again, I sincerely thank you for your good co-operation to help build the nation and the world in general and I pray God gives you the strength to establish this contract successfully. Best Regards,Dr. Asha-Rose MigiroDeputy Secretary-GeneralUNITED NATIONS

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulations You Have A Grant/Donation of USD $1,700,000‏ 
From: The Fondazion Di Vittorio with ECOWAS (info@ecowas.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, June 28, 2008 1:29:56 AM 
Reply-to: ecowasrep3@live.com 
To:   

The Fondazion Di Vittorio with ECOWAS, is informing you that youhave been chosen bythe board of trustees as one of the final recipients of a cashGrant/Donation of USD $1,700,000 each to 10 lucky recipients.theDonations/Grants will be awarded to 10 luckyinternational recipientsworldwide.Also you are to contact the Executive Sec below with your personalcontact informations. FILL AND SUBMIT TO FIDUCIARY FOR PROCESSING1.FULL NAMES:2.ADDRESS/COUNTRY OF RESIDENCE:3.NATIONALITY:4.AGE:5.SEX/MARITAL STATUS:6.OCCUPATION:7.TELEPHONE: Executive Sec. DR PHILIP COLE With pin number "21556770665477".Email: ecowasrep3@live.comRegards,Ms. C Brewer

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Sir/Madam‏ 
From: mac-santos loan agency (web@web.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Friday, June 27, 2008 4:38:37 PM 
Reply-to: macsantosloan_agency@hotmail.com 
To:   

 -- Dear Sir/Madam We Offer Private, Commercial and Personal Loans with very MinimalannualInterest Rates as Lowas 3&#37; within a 1year to 50 years repaymentdurationperiod to any part of the world. We give outloans within the rangeof$5,000 to $100,000,000 USD. Our loans are well insured formaximumsecurityis our priority. Interested Persons should contact me via E-mail Lender's Name: Mark SantosEmail: macsantosloan_agency@hotmail.com BORROWERS INFORMATION Names:Country:Address:Age:Fax Number:Personal Number:Occupation:Sex:MonthlyIncome:Amount Needed:Loan duration:Brief description of individual:  Best RegardsMark Santos

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulations‏ 
From: Schafthausen Lotterien (les.wentzell@nf.sympatico.ca) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Sunday, July 13, 2008 7 :32: 31 PM 
Reply-to: mr_wilftrafford@live.com 
To:  info@promo.co.uk 

You just won ?1,000,000.00 (One Million Euro) in cash credited to file SL/05/4007. Schafthausen Web Lottery. See details below on how make claims.Full Name,Age,Sex,Contact Address, Phone Number,Country,Country of Residence.  Contact Person: Rev: Wilf TraffordEmail: mr_wilftrafford@live.com  Regards,Mrs. Léna Etzel

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MY WISH‏ 
From: Mrs. Cooke Willa Sandy (mrscookewillasandy@live.com) 
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, July 11, 2008 5 :22: 53 AM 
Reply-to: leochung1@ymail.com 
To:   

Good Day, May I crave your indulgence to solicit for your co-operation concerning thecontent of my mail, although I am not comfortable discussing it on the internetowing to lots of unsolicited/Spam mails on the net this days, but I have noother medium to do so right now since the situation of my health isdeteriorating so I have decided to donate what I have to charity through anynice person. My name is Mrs. Cooke Willa Sandy; I got your information while browsingthrough internet in search of a reliable person who could be of help. I am 59years old and was diagnosed for cancer about 2 years ago, after the death of myhusband who had left me with everything he worked for. I have been touched bythe Lord to donate from what I have inherited from my late husband to charityfor the good work of humanity, rather than allow my greedy relatives to use myhusband's hard earned funds inappropriately. I will be going in for an operation tomorrow morning and I have decided toWILL/donate the sum of $3,500,000(Three million five hundred thousand dollars)to you/Organization for the good work of the lord also for the assistance ofthe widows according to (JAMES 1:27). At the moment I cannot take any telephonecalls right now due to the fact that my relatives are around me and my healthstatus. I have adjusted my WILL and my Executor is aware I have changed mywill; you and he will arrange the transfer of the funds from the bank wherethis funds is deposited to your humble self. I wish you all the best and maythe good Lord bless you abundantly, and please use the funds well and alwaysextend the good work to others.  Contact my Executor: BARRISTER LEO CHUNG With this specified Email : leochung1@ymail.com Do enclose along with your full names contact telephone/fax number and yourfull address and tell him that I have WILLED($3,500,000.00) to you and I havealso notified him that I am WILL-IN that amount to you for a specific and goodwork. Thanks and God bless. NB: I will appreciate your utmost confidentiality in this matter until the taskis accomplished as I do not want anything that will jeopardize my last wish. Andalso I will be contacting with you by email as I don't want my relation oranybody to know because they are always around me. Thank You,Mrs. Cooke Willa Sandy.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

LOAN OFFER !!!‏ 
From: PLATINUM FINANCE SERVICE INVESTMENT (info@platinum.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Thursday, July 10, 2008 9:44:48 PM 
Reply-to: platinumfiananceservice@gmail.com 
To:   

 ATTN: My names is Dr.Hassan bin Suliman ,I am a certified loan lender.I offersecured and unsecured loans to individuals and companies at lowinterest rate.I offer long and short term loans.My firm has recorded alot ofbreakthroughs in the provision of first class financial services toour clients especially in the area of Loan syndication and capitalprovision for individuals and companies. In general we offer mortgages,home loans,car loans,hotelloans,commecial loans, construction loans, startup- working capitalloans,businessloans and bad credit loans, e.t.c, at 0.3% interest rate.We would love to fund projects at hand andoffer personal loans as wellto you,your firm/partners and clients. We offer the right solution to your financial needs. We stand apartfrom other lenders because we believe in customer service and we staywith you until you get the results you want. We are a group of energetic and experienced loan professionals withthorough knowledge of financial markets. We have many partners in realestate, banking and technology fields that can assist obtainfinancing.Almost all of our business are through referrals by satisfied andrepeatcustomers. We have brought ailing industries back to life and we back goodbusiness ideas by providing funds for their upstart. We have a networkof Investors that < DIV>are willing to provide funds of whatever amountdiscrectly to individuals and organizations to start business andoperations. As the leading provider of Commercial, Business and personal loans toindividuals and corporations nationwide, we offer the right kind offinancing in less amount of time it will take with traditionallenders. We also recruit Agents to assist our companies in receiving payments.In our bid to be useful to you, please tell us which area that youwishus to be of service to you.We wire loans to approved Clients via1-Western Union2-Money Gram3-Bank Certified Check4-Bank to Bank transfer5-Online Banking.You can contact us at E-mail ::p: latinumfiananceservice@gmail.com Tel Num:TEL:+60173304152 FAX: 0060172070231

----------


## om faisal

السلام عليكم
انا لي فترة مادخلت منتداكم
ويظهر حسدناكم
لقد تصادف وجودي على النت ساعة ارسل الاخ ابو منة مشاركته الاخيرة
للاستاذ عاطف هلال
(وقد حذفها ايضا بعد ان قرأتها مباشرة وهي كانت اشبه ما تكون بخطاب استقالة مسببة من المنتدى
احتجاجا على اغلاق الاخ عاطف لموضوعه
حسني مبارك في عش الضبابير)
كنا نحسدكم يااهل مصر
على المناقشات الموضوعية
والعقلانية
ولكن يظهر ان العرب هم هم العرب
من الخليج الى المحيط
من يختلف مع الوزير
او الامير
او الملك
او الرئيس
او حتى حق المنتدى
يلقى نفس المصير
لقد كانت كل مشاركات الاخ ابو منة شرف لكل من يقرؤها
من زوار واعضاء المنتدى
ونرجو
(تأكيدا للمصداقية)
أن يعيد الاستاذ عاطف هلال الموضوع بل ويثبته
وكذلك يرسل على الخاص للدكتور الانسان ابو منة
(خطاب رفض الاستقالة المسببة)
وجزاكم الله كل خير
وسامحوني
ساغيب عن منتداكم قرابة الشهرين

----------


## ommohamed

acknowledge
From: investment hang seng (peter_wong1944@yahoo.com.hk) 
 Add contact 
Sent:Tuesday, July 08, 2008 2:14:07 PM
Reply-to ::p: eterwonghk4@gmail.com


To:  





acknowledge          An Iraqi named Haider Hanoon,a business man made a numbered fixed deposit of(346,736,899.68 TWD) for 18 calendar months, this is valued  to Fourty Four million Five Hundred Thousand United State Dollars only  in my branch.  Upon maturity several notice was sent to him, even during the war, four years ago (2003).he dead with his entire familyleaving no next of kin behind,50/50 for both of us if interested indicate by sending the below. PERSONAL DETAILS IF INTERESTED FOR MORE DETAILS. 1.YOUR NAME 2.YOUR RESIDENT ADDRESS 3.YOUR OCCUPATION 4.YOUR PHONE NUMBER 5.DATE OF BIRTH .COUNTRY OF RESIDENT  Your response with the requested information should be sent to reach me at my personal email address below: peterwonghk4@gmail.com Yours Truly,Sir. peter wong.

----------


## ommohamed

UTTERLY CONFIDENTIAL..
From: Anthony Aka (tonycn101@gmail.com) 
 You may not know this sender. Mark as safe | Mark as unsafe 
Sent:Sunday, July 13, 2008 2 :31: 53 PM
Reply-to:tonycn101@comcast.net


To:  





Hi,  Pardon me for not having the pleasure of knowing your mindset before making you this offer and it is utterly confidential and genuine by virtue of its nature.  I write to solicit your assistance in a funds transfer  deal involving US$ 3.5M.This fund has been stashed out of the excess profit made last year by my branch office the International Commercial Bank which I am the manager. I  have already submitted an approved end of the year report for the year 2006 to my head office here in Accra-Ghana and they will never know of this excess.    I have since then, placed this amount on a Non-Investment Account without a beneficiary. Upon your response, I will configure your name on our database as holder of the Non-Investment Account. I will then guide you on how to apply to my head office for the Account Closure/ bank-to-bank remittance of the funds to your designated bank account.  If you concur with this proposal, I intend for you to retain 30% of the funds while 70% shall be for me. Kindly forward your response to: tonycn101@verizon.netMobile: +233-24-902-0727  With Regards, Dr.Anthony Aka

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.



Full message view
  IRISH - PROMO : REF: UK/9420X2/68.
From: Kim, Jong Wan (jkim@uidaho.edu) 
 You may not know this sender. Mark as safe | Mark as unsafe 
Sent:Tuesday, July 08, 2008 5:21:01 PM
To:  





YOUR WINNING INFORMATIONS
REF: UK/9420X2/68
BATCH: 074/05/ZY369
DRAWS: JULY, 2008
AMOUNT WON: 750,000.00

**************************************************  ******
FOR MORE DETAILS REGARDING CLAIM CONTACT
BAR FRED MARTINS .
E-MAIL: fredmartins000@msn.com
**************************************************  ******

WITH YOUR;
*FULL NAMES *ADDRESS *COUNTRY *TEL/FAX *AGE/SEX *OCCUPATION

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

*عارف انا استمتعت و انا بقرآ الاميلات هذه 
و كآنى بقرآ قصص 
انا فعلا من كام سنه جالى ايميل من واحد من  العراق بيقول انه معاه كام مليون و مش عارف يخرجهم بسبب الحرب و طالب منى ان اعطيه رقم حسابى و طبعا ليا نسبه و العبيط ميعرفش انى اصلا ماليش حساب فى البنك
و من يومها و انا كل الاميلات مش بفتحها خالص انا عندى حوالى 20 رسائل غير مقروآه لانى عارفه اللى فيها 
بس ان شاء الله هعمل لها مسح
مشكور على التحذير اخى فى الله 
موفق و لك منى اجمل تحيه*

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
WITH DUE RESPECT‏ 
From: mr sonia konate (s_konate11@superposta.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, July 16, 2008 12 :34: 24 AM 
Reply-to: madam_sonia_konate101@hotmail.com 
To:   

Manager,
Accounting and auditing dept.
Bank of africa,
Ouagadougou-Burkina faso,
West africa.   

Dear friend,                                            

                                                    TOP SECRET.   

I am writing to solicit your partnership to move out of this country into a foriegn account for our use the sum of 15.2 million dollars belonging to a dead customer in the bank where i work , Dr George brumley who died in a plane crash with his entire family living no one behind as his next of kin to claim this fund.   

View this website and get back to me if you are interested with your phone number for me to give you more details of the business. please reply me in this  email   madam_sonia_konate101@hotmail.com 

http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/africa...ash/index.html 

My kind regards to you and your family,   

Yours sincerely,   

Mrs Sonia Konate.

----------


## om faisal

Reply Me As Soon As Possible‏ 
From: Patrick Chan (patrick.chan1hsb@yahoo.com.hk) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, July 16, 2008 2 :27: 34 PM 
To:   

 Good Day,I have a business of US$24.5million for you.Please contact me for details.Patrick Chan.E-mail: pchan.hs054@yahoo.com.hk

----------


## om faisal

Confirmation Email Ticket numbers: 41-8-13-19-29-23‏ 
From: Frank Berry (fberry@apu.edu) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, July 19, 2008 3:16:34 PM 
To:   

  Confirmation Email Ticket numbers: 41-8-13-19-29-23Dear Winner Following official publication results of the Email electronic on line Sweepstakes organized by the Eurolottory corporation, the Slide circular award and in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.), held on the 15th of July 2008, in Bruselles Belgium, wherein your electrononic email address emerged as one of the online winning emails in the 1st category and therefore attracted a cash award of 1,000.000.00 Euro ( One Million Euro only),We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you. CONTACT:Mr Ryan Gordon.TEL 0032-488-698-914 or 01132-488-698-914Reply to Email: euroclaimagency@luckymail.com It is important to note you that your award information was released today with the following particulars attached to it. Reference No :11-7-4-21-12Batch No: MKPL/55/44/12/20Serial No: AGJP/223541454Ticket No: 41-8-13-19-29-23Lucky No: 3-6-27-14-5-1*9 Rememer, all winning must be claimed not later than 17th of August 2008CONGRATULATIONS!!! Sincerely, Mrs. Sasha woodmanPromotions Coordinator CONTACT: Mr Ryan Gordon.TEL 0032-488-698-914 or 01132-488-698-914Reply to Email: euroclaimagency@luckymail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

2008 TOYOTA CAR PROMOTION!!! HURRAY!!!‏ 
From: TOYOTA CAR PROMOTION!!! (info@toyota.co.uk) 
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, July 19, 2008 6:28:54 PM 
Reply-to: toyota_robertmoon@live.com 
To:   

TOYOTA CAR PROMOTION DEPARTMENTTOYOTA MOTOR SALES,UNITED KINGDOM, INC.2 LANSDOWNE ROW, BERKELEY SQUARELONDON, W1J 6H, UNITED KINGDOMDear Lottery Winner, This is to inform you that have been selected for a Cashprize of£600,000.00.(Six Hundred Thousand Great British Pounds)anda brand newToyota Camry Hybrid car International programs held inLondon Uk. The selection process was carried out through randomselection in ourcomputerized email selection system(ess) from a database ofover250,000 email addresses drawn from all the continents of theworld.This Toyota car Lottery is approved by the British GamingBoard andalso Licensed by the International Association of GamingRegulators(IAGR).To begin the processing of your prize you are to contactyour claimsofficer through our accredited Prize Transfer agents asstated below: MR.ROBERT MOONTOYOTA CAR PROMOTION DEPARTMENT2 LANSDOWNE ROW, BERKELEY SQUARELONDON, W1J 6H, UNITED KINGDOMEmail: toyota_robertmoon@live.comPhone Number: +44 70457 38899+44 70359 12873+44 70319 63673 When contacting him, please provide him with your secret pincode TY7448500 and your reference number 799BV90.You arealso advisedto provide him with the under listed information as soon aspossible: CLAIMS REQURIEMENTS: 1. YOUR FULL NAME:2. YOUR CONTACT ADDRESS:3. YOUR NATIONALITY:4. YOUR AGE:5. YOUR SEX:6. YOUR MARITAL STATUS:7. YOUR OCCUPATION:8. YOUR CONTACT TELEPHONE AND FAX NUMBER:9. YOUR PRESENT COUNTRY KINDLY INDICATE YOUR CHOICE FROM THE OPTION.1] BY BANK ONLINE WIRE TRANSFER............. GET IN TOUCH WITH THE CLAIMS OFFICER THROUGH HIS PRIVATEEMAIL;toyota_robertmoon@live.com REGARDSMr.ANWEN LEWISLOTTERY MANAGERTOYOTA MOTOR SALES,UNITED KINGDOM,INC.© 2008 TOYOTA PRIVACYLEGAL

----------


## om faisal

Options

 We can't connect to Windows Live Hotmail right now. Please try again later. 
 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

INFORMATION FROM UNITED KINGDOM‏ 
From: UNITED KINGDOM NATIONAL LOTTERY (info@ukonlinelottery.co.uk) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Friday, July 18, 2008 3 :27: 13 PM 
Reply-to: ukzonalclaimsoffice1@gmail.com 
To:   

  ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

Options

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

***Notification Letter***‏ 
From: SWISS LOTTERY BOARD (sk.ryan@sympatico.ca) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Tuesday, July 22, 2008 4:57:49 PM 
Reply-to: swisslotteryboard1@btinternet.com 
To:  info@swiss.org 

Contact Mr.Micheal for the claim of £750,000,00 pounds which youhave won in SWISS LOTTERY. Provide your Names, Address,Age,Occupation,Tel,Country Send: swisslotteryboard2@btinternet.com

----------


## om faisal

Options

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

get usa green card before end of time‏ 
From: asmaa (getusagreencardeud@aol.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Tuesday, July 22, 2008 6:07:36 PM 
Reply-to: siwa.egypt@gmail.com 
To:  [email] 


GetUsaGreenCard

احصل علي بطاقة الهجرة للولايات المتحدة الامريكية





GetUsaGreenCard

احصل علي بطاقة الهجرة للولايات المتحدة الامريكية

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FOUNDAZION DI VITTORIO(YOU HAVE WON A CASH DONATION)‏ 
From: FOUNDAZION DI VITTORIO (info@fondazionedivittorio.it) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Tuesday, July 22, 2008 7 :15: 29 AM 
Reply-to: fdv_secretary28@yahoo.com.hk 
To:   

  FOUNDAZION DI VITTORIOFondazion Di Vittorio,ITALY.http://www.fondazionedivittorio.it ATTENTION. The Foundazion di Vittorio, would like to notify you that you have been chosenby the board of trustees as one of the final recipients of a cashGrant/Donation for your personal, educational, and business development. TheFondazione Di Vittorio, established 1977 by the Multi-Million groups and nowsupported by the Economic Community for West African States(ECOWAS),United Nations (UN) and the European Union (EU) was conceived  with theobjective of human growth,educational, and community development. To celebrate the 30th anniversary program, The Vittorio Foundation inconjunction with the ECOWAS, (UN) and the (EU) is giving out a yearly donationof US $100,000,000.00 (One Hundred Million United States Dollars) to 100 luckyrecipients. Based on the random selection exercise of internet websites and millions ofsupermarket cash invoices worldwide, you were selected among the luckyrecipients to receive the award sum of US$1,000,000.00 (One Million UnitedStates Dollars) as charity donations/aid from the Vittorio Foundation,ECOWAS,EU and the UN in accordance with the enabling act of Parliament. You are required to fill the form below and email it to our Executive  Secretarybelow for qualification, documentation and processing of your claims. Aftercontacting our office with the requested data, you will be given youridentification pin number, which you will use in collecting the funds. Pleaseendeavor to quote your Qualification numbers (N-222-6747,E-900-56) in alldiscussions. FULL NAMES:__________________________________ADDRESS: ____________________________________CITY:_________  ________________STATE:_______________________ZIP: ___________COUNTRY_______________________SEX:_____  _________AGE:__________________MARITAL STATUS:_________________OCCUPATION:_______________  _________E-MAIL ADDRESS:_______________________TELEPHONE NUMBER:_____________________ SEND ALL YOUR CLAIMS AND INQUIRIES TO THEExecutive Secretary - Claudio Giovanni, Esq.Email: fdv_secretary28@yahoo.com.hkPhone: (+44) 702 403 1858      : (+44) 702 406 2936 All information is strictly confidential and will only be used for the purposeto which it is been requested. Please note that these donations/Grants arestrictly administered by (ECOWAS), and (EU), under delegated powers from theUnited Nations (UN). This means that your qualification number will be raffledto know the organisation (ECOWAS or EU) that will handle your payment. Finally, all funds should be claimed by their respective beneficiaries, nolater than 14 days after notification. Failure to do so will mean cancellationof that beneficiary and its donation will then be reserved for next year'srecipients. On behalf of the Board, kindly accept our warmest congratulations. Regards,David Smith(Foundation officer).

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You Have a message‏ 
From: mansfield001@hotmail.com 
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, July 21, 2008 1:08:41 AM 
Reply-to: guy.mansfield@hotmail.co.uk 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF BARRISTER GUY MANSFIELDBAR COUNCIL OFFICE15 OLD SQUARELINCOLN'S INNLONDON WC2A 3UELONDON, ENGLAND    Good day, It is my pleasure to write you this letter for a confidential project that needs your full concentration.I am Barrister Guy Mansfield Q.C practicing law in private client work - IHT, CGT, trust tax, offshore tax; also charities and Inland Revenue prosecutions in complex tax evasion cases. I am the personal lawyer to late Engr.Brad a native of your country who was working with an oil producing firm in Africa (Chevron ) until his untimely death. I would respectfully request that you keep the contents of this letter confidential andrespect the integrity of the information you come by as a result of this mail. I contacted you independently of my investigation and no one is informedof this communication. I would like to acquaint you with certain factsthat I believe would be of interest to you. In 2003, the subject matter;came to my office to engage in a business discussions that he had engaged in with a private investment bank. He informed me that he had a financial portfolio ofFive million united states dollars with the bank. I made numerous suggestions in line with my duties as his personal attorney, especially given the volume of funds he wished to invest in the bank. We met on numerous occasions prior to any investments being placed. I advised him to consider various growth funds with prime ratings, the favored route in my advice to clients is to start by assessing data on 6000 traditional stocks and bond managers and 2000 managers of alternative investments. Based on my advice, He spun the money around various opportunities and made attractive margins for his first months of operation with the bank, the accrued profit and interest stood at this point at over Five million United States Dollars, this margin was not the full potential of the fund but he desired low risk guaranteed returns on investments. What I wish to relate to you will smack off unethical practice but I want you to understand something. It is only an outsider like you who can be involve in such transaction with great margin. The world of privatebanking especially is fraught with huge rewards for those who occupy certain offices and oversee certain portfolios. You should have begun by now to put together the general direction of what I propose. There is Ten Million Six Hundred Thousand United State Dollars deposited in all with the bank of which I alone as his personal attorney have the deposit details and they will release the deposit to no one unless I instruct them to do so.I alone know of the existence of this deposit for as long as the Bank is concerned, the transaction with my late client concluded when I sent the documents regarding the transaction to the bank. The bank has no idea whatsoever of his family record, they are simply awaiting for instructions to release the deposit to any party that comes forward. This is the situation: This bank has spent great amounts of money trying to track my clients family; they have investigated for months and have found no relative. Recently I received a memo from the bank ordering me his personal attorney to provide the beneficiary to my late client or have the money confiscated within the next ten official working days. Since I have been unsuccessful in locating any relatives for over four months, I seek your consent to present you as the next of kin of the deceased or the person that will represent him as a relative, so that the proceeds of this deposit can be transferred to you. I have evaluated the risks and the only risk I have here is from you refusing to work with me because it will see the fund impounded by the bank. I am the only one who knows of this situation, good fortune has blessed you with a name that has planted you into the center of relevance in my life. Let's share theblessing. If you find yourself able to work with me do not hesitate to write me  I have all legal documents to this regard so you have nothing to worry about, all I require is your honest co-operation to see this transaction through. You are advise to send the following detail:  1. Your Full Name 2. Current Address3. Occupation4. Phone/Fax Numbers respectively. As soon as I get your swift reply I shall send you a text of application form which you will fill and submit tothe bank station claim over the deposit.  Awaiting your reply, Regards, Barrister Guy Mansfield

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ARE YOU TRUSTWORTHY(HELP ME)‏ 
From: Musilu Ibrahim (musilu@ibrahim.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Monday, July 21, 2008 2 :59: 33 PM 
Reply-to: musbrahim@live.com 
To:  

I am Musilu Ibrahim, A Bahrain National I have been diagnosed with Oesophageal cancer.It has defiled all forms of medical treatment, and right now I have only about a few months to live.I am very rich,but was never generous, I have given most of my assets to my immediate family members. I have decided to give alms to charity cannot do this myself anymore because of my health.I once asked members of my family to give some money to charity organizations,they refused and kept the money.I have a huge cash deposit of Eighteen Million dollars with a finance House abroad. I will want you to help me collect this deposit and dispatch it to charity organizations.You will take out 20% of this funds for your assistance. Musilu Ibrahim

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ARE YOU TRUSTWORTHY(HELP ME)‏ 
From: Musilu Ibrahim (musilu@ibrahim.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Monday, July 21, 2008 2 :59: 33 PM 
Reply-to: musbrahim@live.com 


I am Musilu Ibrahim, A Bahrain National I have been diagnosed with Oesophageal cancer.It has defiled all forms of medical treatment, and right now I have only about a few months to live.I am very rich,but was never generous, I have given most of my assets to my immediate family members. I have decided to give alms to charity cannot do this myself anymore because of my health.I once asked members of my family to give some money to charity organizations,they refused and kept the money.I have a huge cash deposit of Eighteen Million dollars with a finance House abroad. I will want you to help me collect this deposit and dispatch it to charity organizations.You will take out 20% of this funds for your assistance. Musilu Ibrahim

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
FOUNDAZION DI VITTORIO(YOU HAVE WON A CASH DONATION)‏ 
From: FOUNDAZION DI VITTORIO (info@fondazionedivittorio.it) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Monday, July 21, 2008 11:13:00 PM 
Reply-to: fdv_secretary28@yahoo.com.hk 
To:   

  FOUNDAZION DI VITTORIOFondazion Di Vittorio,ITALY.http://www.fondazionedivittorio.it ATTENTION. The Foundazion di Vittorio, would like to notify you that you have been chosenby the board of trustees as one of the final recipients of a cashGrant/Donation for your personal, educational, and business development. TheFondazione Di Vittorio, established 1977 by the Multi-Million groups and nowsupported by the Economic Community for West African States(ECOWAS),United Nations (UN) and the European Union (EU) was conceived  with theobjective of human growth,educational, and community development. To celebrate the 30th anniversary program, The Vittorio Foundation inconjunction with the ECOWAS, (UN) and the (EU) is giving out a yearly donationof US $100,000,000.00 (One Hundred Million United States Dollars) to 100 luckyrecipients. Based on the random selection exercise of internet websites and millions ofsupermarket cash invoices worldwide, you were selected among the luckyrecipients to receive the award sum of US$1,000,000.00 (One Million UnitedStates Dollars) as charity donations/aid from the Vittorio Foundation,ECOWAS,EU and the UN in accordance with the enabling act of Parliament. You are required to fill the form below and email it to our Executive  Secretarybelow for qualification, documentation and processing of your claims. Aftercontacting our office with the requested data, you will be given youridentification pin number, which you will use in collecting the funds. Pleaseendeavor to quote your Qualification numbers (N-222-6747,E-900-56) in alldiscussions. FULL NAMES:__________________________________ADDRESS: ____________________________________CITY:_________  ________________STATE:_______________________ZIP: ___________COUNTRY_______________________SEX:_____  _________AGE:__________________MARITAL STATUS:_________________OCCUPATION:_______________  _________E-MAIL ADDRESS:_______________________TELEPHONE NUMBER:_____________________ SEND ALL YOUR CLAIMS AND INQUIRIES TO THEExecutive Secretary - Claudio Giovanni, Esq.Email: fdv_secretary28@yahoo.com.hkPhone: (+44) 702 403 1858      : (+44) 702 406 2936 All information is strictly confidential and will only be used for the purposeto which it is been requested. Please note that these donations/Grants arestrictly administered by (ECOWAS), and (EU), under delegated powers from theUnited Nations (UN). This means that your qualification number will be raffledto know the organisation (ECOWAS or EU) that will handle your payment. Finally, all funds should be claimed by their respective beneficiaries, nolater than 14 days after notification. Failure to do so will mean cancellationof that beneficiary and its donation will then be reserved for next year'srecipients. On behalf of the Board, kindly accept our warmest congratulations. Regards,David Smith(Foundation officer).

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CONGRATULATIONS....Please Confirm Receipt!!!‏ 
From: Mr. Carl A. Allison (sam_san@netti.fi) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Thursday, July 24, 2008 7 :22: 56 AM 
Reply-to: jerrycoxonline@btinternet.com 
To:  info@lotto.net 

-- Batch: 074/05/ZY369Ref: UK/9420X2/68 ATTENTION:NEW WINNER You are the winner of the 2nd category UK NATIONAL LOTTERY DRAW,You have therefore been awarded the sum of £850,000.00 (Eight Hundred and Fifty Thousand Great Britain Pounds). Winning Number: 05-08-10-18-20-46 {43}. Contact Your Claims Officer For More Details And Directory. Name: Rev Jerry CoxEmail: jerrycoxonline@btinternet.comTell:+44 702 402 2039Address:Foreign Services Manager,Payment and Release order Department,LONDON FOX STREET S.A LONDON, UNITED KINGDOM CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS AGENT WITH THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION:======================================  Claims Requirements: 1.Full Name: 2.Address:3.Marital Status:4.Occupation: 5.Age:6.Sex:7.Nationality:8.Country Of Residence:9.Telephone Number:10.Fax Number:11.Email Address:======================================Rega  rds, Mr. Carl A. AllisonLottery Co-Ordinator British Lottery Board -- Saunalahti Ykk&#246;nen: Puhelut kaikkiin liittymiin 0,069 e/min ja nyt kaupan p&#228;&#228;lle Sis&#228;rengas-puhelut ja tekstarit viiteen valitsemaasi liittym&#228;&#228;n 0 e!http://saunalahti.fi

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

IMPORTANT MESSAGE FOR YOU (DO NOT IGNORE),‏ 
From: UNITED NATIONS AWARD (peggyerika@un.org) 
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Thursday, July 24, 2008 11 :11: 09 PM 
Reply-to: program.un@gmail.com 
To:   

 CONGRATULATIONS: YOU HAVE BEEN AWARDED Ј800,000 GB POUNDS (READ DETAILS) UN Development Program (AWARD UNIT)One United Nations Plaza,New York, NY 10017TEL: +1 (515) 335-3914FAX: +1 (801) 218-7601 THE UNITED NATIONS MILLENIUM DEVELOPMENT PROGRAMThe UNDP/WORLD BANK millennium development program achievement has witness a slow pace from all over the World through individuals and governmentalcorrupt practices by the Politicians and Organizations all around the World.This menace of corruption has prompted this aid to be re-introduced newlythrough the medium of individual development grant allotment by means of; Continentals, countries and provincial; phone, fax and email directories of individuals and organizations around the world. As the intent of bringing this program closer to the people and as the matter of modern Global village actualization, you have been luckily allocated for this grant allotment through your regional/ national directory. You have been hereby pronounced eligible to file a claim for the grant allotment of 800,000.00 (Eight Hundred Thousands United Kingdom Pounds Sterling). From the total amount of $5,000,000,000 support raised by the World Bank monthly for this project, through a UN grant allotment Units. Customized Microsoft sorting and processing software is in use to avoid double or conflicted allocation of this grant award to the public through the assistance of Microsoft hotmail and yahoo. Yahoo and hotmail support has also made it possible as free and hence we also use their domain as a major sponsor. This means THEREFORE, present the following detail along with your respond: 1.) Copy of this letter2.) Validation number3.) Full Name, Mailing Address, Country, Telephone, fax, Occupation.REPLY To: <program.un@gmail.com> OR FAX: +1 (801) 218-7601 Remember you must tender this notice immediately by following the procedures as stated below and do not re-broadcast this message to any second or third party.VALIDATION #: 614MX8U Thank you for your support to make the world globally developed. Yours truly,Mrs Erika Peggy(Millennium Development Program allotment officer NEW YORK) NOTE: If you have received this email, then you are a lucky winner in this program. Do not reveal to anyone until your award has been certified by the organization.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Greeting !!!‏ 
From: UPS EXPRESS DELIVERY SERVICE (johanna.niemenmaa@netti.fi) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, July 26, 2008 8 :35: 05 AM 
Reply-to: ups.nigeriadeliveryservice@gmail.com 
To:   

 -- Greeting !!!  This is to bring to your notice that a bank draft of  $1,000,000.00 United  States Dollars,have been issued in your favour by  the World Bank from a random computer e-mail search. I Mrs. Marie Alex , a worker in the World Bank have  deposited the draft with (UPS  EXPRESS, NIGERIA),  after many e-mails to you which you have not  replied.. I have travelled out of Nigeria now,I do hope that you will receive this mail and act  fast.What you have to do now is to contact the UPS  EXPRESS, NIGERIA as soon as possible to know when  they will deliver the package to you because of the expiring date. For your information,I have paid for  the delivering Charge,Insurance premium and  Clearance Certificate Fee of the Cheque showing that  it is not a Drug Money or meant to sponsor Terrorist  attack in your Country.  You are advice to contact the courier services  immediatey Again, I would have paid for the Security Keeping fee but they refused because they said  they  don't know when you will contact them and in case of demurrage.You have to contact  the UPS  EXPRESS NIGERIA now for the delivery of your Bank Draft  valued at 1,000,000.00 United States Dollars with  this information, All you have to do is contact or furnish UPS  EXPRESS NIGERIA with your  identification for verification of the details there  in their office. Send them the following details with their email there as emailing me back will be impossible. Names in full......Residential Address....Country.....Telephone number,....Contact Person: Mr.Godfrey Smith Email Address:ups.nigeriadeliveryservice@gmail.com Telephone Number : +234-8075424411 Contact Mr. Noyin Efe  there and know when the Draft will get to your address,Let me repeat again, try to  contact them as soon as you receive this mail to avoid any further delay and remember to pay them  their Security Keeping fee of $330 US Dollars Only  for their immediate action.  You should also let me know through email as soon as you receive your Draft. Yours Faithfully,Mrs. Marie Alex -- Saunalahti Ykk&#246;nen: Puhelut kaikkiin liittymiin 0,069 e/min ja nyt kaupan p&#228;&#228;lle Sis&#228;rengas-puhelut ja tekstarit viiteen valitsemaasi liittym&#228;&#228;n 0 e!http://saunalahti.fi

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

***SPAM*** IMPORTANT MESSAGE FOR YOU (DO NOT IGNORE),‏ 
From: UNITED NATIONS AWARD (peggyerikaa@un.org) 
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, July 28, 2008 1 :53: 32 AM 
Reply-to: program.un@gmail.com 
To:   

 CONGRATULATIONS: YOU HAVE BEEN AWARDED Ј800,000 GB POUNDS (READ DETAILS) UN Development Program (AWARD UNIT)One United Nations Plaza,New York, NY 10017TEL: +1 (515) 335-3914FAX: +1 (801) 218-7601 THE UNITED NATIONS MILLENIUM DEVELOPMENT PROGRAMThe UNDP/WORLD BANK millennium development program achievement has witness a slow pace from all over the World through individuals and governmentalcorrupt practices by the Politicians and Organizations all around the World.This menace of corruption has prompted this aid to be re-introduced newlythrough the medium of individual development grant allotment by means of; Continentals, countries and provincial; phone, fax and email directories of individuals and organizations around the world. As the intent of bringing this program closer to the people and as the matter of modern Global village actualization, you have been luckily allocated for this grant allotment through your regional/ national directory. You have been hereby pronounced eligible to file a claim for the grant allotment of 800,000.00 (Eight Hundred Thousands United Kingdom Pounds Sterling). From the total amount of $5,000,000,000 support raised by the World Bank monthly for this project, through a UN grant allotment Units. Customized Microsoft sorting and processing software is in use to avoid double or conflicted allocation of this grant award to the public through the assistance of Microsoft hotmail and yahoo. Yahoo and hotmail support has also made it possible as free and hence we also use their domain as a major sponsor. This means THEREFORE, present the following detail along with your respond: 1.) Copy of this letter2.) Validation number3.) Full Name, Mailing Address, Country, Telephone, fax, Occupation.REPLY To: <program.un@gmail.com> OR FAX: +1 (801) 218-7601 Remember you must tender this notice immediately by following the procedures as stated below and do not re-broadcast this message to any second or third party.VALIDATION #: 614MX8U Thank you for your support to make the world globally developed. Yours truly,Mrs Erika Peggy(Millennium Development Program allotment officer NEW YORK) NOTE: If you have received this email, then you are a lucky winner in this program. Do not reveal to anyone until your award has been certified by the organization.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your E-mail Has Won!!!‏ 
From: British National Lottery. (shellyd@sas.upenn.edu) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Sunday, July 27, 2008 11 :31: 20 PM 
Reply-to: uknlclaimsdpt229@hotmail.co.uk 
To:   

  British National Lottery,28 Tan Field Road,Croydon,London.Ref: UK/940X2/68 Dear Selected winner,This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash Prize of£753,437.00 in cash from the British National Lottery Online Draw held on the19th of July, 2008 in United Kingdom. We have been sending this notice to winners and this is the finalannouncement date for you to file for your winnings.The selection process was carried out through random selection in ourcomputerised email selection system from a database of over 125,000email addresses drawn from all the continents of the world which youremail was among the first ten (10) lucky winners. You are advised to contact the verification department through ourassigned claims agent by providing your Reference Number UK/9420X2/68.You are also advised to provide him with the underlisted information. 1.Name in full.2.Address in full.3.Age.4.Occupation:5.Phone No.6.Winning Email Address7.Country ASSIGNED CLAIMS AGENT: Mr. Phil CatfordEMAIL: uknlclaimsdpt229@hotmail.co.ukTEL.: +44-703-193-8650Yours Truly,Sir Steven Smith(Online Co-Coordinator).

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE CONFIRM‏ 
From: Mrs Linda Hilss (shellyd@sas.upenn.edu) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Sunday, July 27, 2008 6:44:41 PM 
Reply-to: card_4_centerng02@live.com 
To:   

 OFFICE OF THE SENATE HOUSEFEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIACOMMITTEE ON FOREIGN PAYMENT(RESOLUTION PANEL ON CONTRACT PAYMENT)ASOKORO-ABUJA NIGERIA Our Ref: FRN /SNT/STBYour Ref THIS IS TO OFFICIALLY INFORM YOU THAT WE HAVE VERIFIED YOUR INHERITANCE FILEANDFOUND OUT THAT WHY YOU HAVE NOT RECEIVED YOUR PAYMENT IS BECAUSE YOU HAVE NOTFULFILLED THE OBLIGATIONS GIVEN TO YOU IN RESPECT OF YOUR CONTRACT/INHERITANCEPAYMENT. SECONDLY WE HAVE BEEN INFORMED THAT YOU ARE STILL DEALING WITH THE NONEOFFICIALS IN THE BANK IN YOUR ENTIRE ATTEMPT TO SECURE THE RELEASE OF THE FUNDTO YOU.WE WISH TO ADVISE YOU THAT SUCH AN ILLEGAL ACT LIKE THESE HAVE TO STOP IF YOUWISH TORECEIVE YOUR PAYMENT SINCE WE HAVE DECIDED TO BRING A SOLUTION TO YOURPROBLEM. RIGHT NOW WE HAVE ARRANGED YOUR PAYMENT THROUGH OUR SWIFT CARD PAYMENTCENTER ASIA PACIFIC THAT IS THE LATEST INSTRUCTION FROMMR.PRESIDENT,UMARU YAR'ADUA (GCFR) FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA AND FBI. THIS CARD CENTER WILL SEND YOU AN ATM CARD WHICH YOU WILL USE TO WITHDRAWYOUR MONEY IN ANY ATM MACHINE IN ANY PART OF THE WORLD,BUT THE MAXIMUM IS TWENTY THOUSAND DOLLARS PER DAY, SO IF YOU LIKE TORECEIVE YOUR FUND THIS WAY PLEASE LET US KNOW BY CONTACTING THE INTERNATIONAL MONETARY FUNDS DEPARTMENT CARD PAYMENT CENTER. MRS. LINDA HILL ON HER EMAIL ADDRESS: card_4_centerng02@live.com AND ALSO SEND THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION: 1. YOUR FULL NAME2. PHONE AND FAX NUMBER3. ADDRESS WERE YOU WANT THEM TO SEND THE ATM CARD4. YOUR AGE AND CURRENT OCCUPATION THE ATM CARD PAYMENT CENTER HAS BEEN MANDATED TO ISSUE OUTUSD6.8MILLION AS A PART PAYMENT FOR THIS FISCAL YEAR 2008.ALSO FOR YOUR INFORMATION,YOU HAVE TO STOP ANY FURTHERCOMMUNICATION WITH ANY OTHER PERSON(S) OR OFFICE(S) TOAVOID ANY HITCHES IN RECEIVING YOUR PAYMENT.FOR ORAL DISCUSSION,EMAIL ME BACK AS SOON AS YOU RECEIVE THIS IMPORTANT MESSAGE FORFURTHER DIRECTION AND ALSO UPDATE ME ON ANY DEVELOPMENT FROM THE ABOVE-MENTIONEDOFFICE. NOTE THAT BECAUSE OF IMPOSTORS, WE HEREBY ISSUED YOU OUR CODE OFCONDUCT, WHICHIS (ATM-822) SO YOU HAVE TO INDICATE THIS CODE WHEN CONTACTING THE CARD CENTERBYUSING IT AS YOUR SUBJECT. KINDEST REGARDS,MR DAVID MARK.SENATE PRESIDENT.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mong Hoi, Mutual Trust.‏ 
From: Mr.Mong Hoi (info.mong@yahoo.com.hk) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, July 30, 2008 10 :10: 01 AM 
Reply-to: mong.hoi04@yahoo.com.hk 
To:   

From Mong Hoi, Mutual Trust.Hang Seng Bank LtdSai Wan Ho Branch171 Shaukiwan RoadHong Kong. Good Day, I am Mr. Mong Hoi, Director of Operations of the Hang Seng Bank Ltd, Sai Wan HoBranch, Hong Kong.I have an obscured business suggestion for you.I am here-by seeking your service in helping me recieve a large amount of money and in giving a clear research and feasibility studies on areas I could invest on.Your services will be paid for, and you will be a partner, if your recommendation is accepted.   As a bank employee, I can not operate any personal investment till I am retired and with the Anti-corruption Bill passed in Hong Kong; it is risky for a fixed income earner to own any huge amount of money in Hong Kong or any foreign country. It is then advisable to invest in any foreign land secretly and patiently wait retirement. For security purpose, due to telecom interception in Hong Kong, I shall not accept or acknowledge any phone call. Only fax messages/emails would be treatedin relation to this proposal but not without this code;[CODE NO: AM-001]. Should you be further interested, I would prefer you to reach me soon and finally after that I shall provide you with more details of this operation. Contact me through this email for further confidential corespondence: mong.hoi04@yahoo.com.hk Warm RegardsMr. Mong Hoi

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE CONFIRM‏ 
From: Mrs Linda Hilss (shellyd@sas.upenn.edu) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Sunday, July 27, 2008 6:44:41 PM 
Reply-to: card_4_centerng02@live.com 
To:   

 OFFICE OF THE SENATE HOUSEFEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIACOMMITTEE ON FOREIGN PAYMENT(RESOLUTION PANEL ON CONTRACT PAYMENT)ASOKORO-ABUJA NIGERIA Our Ref: FRN /SNT/STBYour Ref THIS IS TO OFFICIALLY INFORM YOU THAT WE HAVE VERIFIED YOUR INHERITANCE FILEANDFOUND OUT THAT WHY YOU HAVE NOT RECEIVED YOUR PAYMENT IS BECAUSE YOU HAVE NOTFULFILLED THE OBLIGATIONS GIVEN TO YOU IN RESPECT OF YOUR CONTRACT/INHERITANCEPAYMENT. SECONDLY WE HAVE BEEN INFORMED THAT YOU ARE STILL DEALING WITH THE NONEOFFICIALS IN THE BANK IN YOUR ENTIRE ATTEMPT TO SECURE THE RELEASE OF THE FUNDTO YOU.WE WISH TO ADVISE YOU THAT SUCH AN ILLEGAL ACT LIKE THESE HAVE TO STOP IF YOUWISH TORECEIVE YOUR PAYMENT SINCE WE HAVE DECIDED TO BRING A SOLUTION TO YOURPROBLEM. RIGHT NOW WE HAVE ARRANGED YOUR PAYMENT THROUGH OUR SWIFT CARD PAYMENTCENTER ASIA PACIFIC THAT IS THE LATEST INSTRUCTION FROMMR.PRESIDENT,UMARU YAR'ADUA (GCFR) FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA AND FBI. THIS CARD CENTER WILL SEND YOU AN ATM CARD WHICH YOU WILL USE TO WITHDRAWYOUR MONEY IN ANY ATM MACHINE IN ANY PART OF THE WORLD,BUT THE MAXIMUM IS TWENTY THOUSAND DOLLARS PER DAY, SO IF YOU LIKE TORECEIVE YOUR FUND THIS WAY PLEASE LET US KNOW BY CONTACTING THE INTERNATIONAL MONETARY FUNDS DEPARTMENT CARD PAYMENT CENTER. MRS. LINDA HILL ON HER EMAIL ADDRESS: card_4_centerng02@live.com AND ALSO SEND THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION: 1. YOUR FULL NAME2. PHONE AND FAX NUMBER3. ADDRESS WERE YOU WANT THEM TO SEND THE ATM CARD4. YOUR AGE AND CURRENT OCCUPATION THE ATM CARD PAYMENT CENTER HAS BEEN MANDATED TO ISSUE OUTUSD6.8MILLION AS A PART PAYMENT FOR THIS FISCAL YEAR 2008.ALSO FOR YOUR INFORMATION,YOU HAVE TO STOP ANY FURTHERCOMMUNICATION WITH ANY OTHER PERSON(S) OR OFFICE(S) TOAVOID ANY HITCHES IN RECEIVING YOUR PAYMENT.FOR ORAL DISCUSSION,EMAIL ME BACK AS SOON AS YOU RECEIVE THIS IMPORTANT MESSAGE FORFURTHER DIRECTION AND ALSO UPDATE ME ON ANY DEVELOPMENT FROM THE ABOVE-MENTIONEDOFFICE. NOTE THAT BECAUSE OF IMPOSTORS, WE HEREBY ISSUED YOU OUR CODE OFCONDUCT, WHICHIS (ATM-822) SO YOU HAVE TO INDICATE THIS CODE WHEN CONTACTING THE CARD CENTERBYUSING IT AS YOUR SUBJECT. KINDEST REGARDS,MR DAVID MARK.SENATE PRESIDENT.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Lotto NL Promotional Awards 2008‏ 
From: UK National Lottery Board (info@uknl.org) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, July 26, 2008 11 :56: 54 PM 
Reply-to: consultant_graham@hotmail.com 
To:   

  Reference Number:LSUK/2031/8161/099Ticket number:5647560054529900Cash on file: £925,940.00Dear Email Owner,This is to inform you that your email address just won you a total cash prizeof Nine Hundred and Twenty FiveThousand, Nine Hundred and Forty pounds sterling and a consolation prize ofDell pentium 4 laptop,T-shirt and face cap.Do Contact our claims officer: Graham Moore with the email address below:consultant_graham@hotmail.com1. Full Name: 2. Country: 3. Contact Address: 4.Telephone Number: 5.MaritalStatus: 6.Occupation: 7. Company: 8. Age:Congratulations on your winnings.Mrs. Joan Williams,(Operation Manager).© Copyright 1994-2008 The Uk National Lottery Inc

----------


## مجدى عبد الحميد

استغلال الفقراء  والطماعين هو الهدف

----------


## ام سمسم

[COLOR="Red"]المحتال مبسوط طالما أن الطماع والمغفل موجود [/COLOR]
لقد تعرضت لمثل هذا النصب من قبل اكثر من عشرة سنوات وكان المبلغ وقتها مليون دولار باسعار ذلك الوقت لدرجة انهم كلمونى على تليفون المنزل ولاننى كما ذكر الاستاذ/عاطف قلت فى نفسى صحيح لو هذا الموضوع صحيح فلماذا لا يرسلون الشيك الى بيتى بالبريد السريع كما كنت افعل انا وانا فى الخارج عندما كنت أرسل لابنى شيكات بالبريد السريع وذلك بعد خصم اتعابهم منى أو حتى يستلفوا ثمن التذكرة ويحضروه الى بيتى وسوف اعطيهم الاتعاب ونصف قيمة الشيك وقلت لهم سوف ارسل اليكم خطاب موثق من وزارة الخارجية وتوكيل منى بصرف  قيمة الشيك وتحويل نصف القيمته على اى بنك يختاروه عند هذا الحد توقفت رسائلهم 
اما وسيلة النصب الاخرى والمستحدثة فهى ما ان تتدخل على موقع الهجرة لامريكا وتملا الاستمارة ظنا منك ان هذا الموضوع مجانا خاصة وان على الاعلان لوجو وزارة الهجرة الامريكية وعندما تستكمل كل البيانات تجد فى النهاية ادفع مبلغ كذا دولار ان كنت لمدة ثلاث شهور وكذا لمدة ستة شهور أ قصد الاشتراك فى السحب على اللوتارىوياعالم سوف تفوز  طبعا عند هذا ستتيقن من انها عملية نصب محكمة فاذا توقفت ولم ترسل الطلب ستجد كل يوم رسالة وتهنئة بأنك سوف تدخل السحب ولكن ادفع ولا أدرى كيف عرفوا اننى  ملئت الطلب ولكننى لم ارسله وهذه هى الرسالة الشبه يومية على بريدى الالكترونى


Congratulations

You are eligible to participate in the US Green Card Lottery program.

One click and USAFIS sends in your application for the Green Card lottery. 

Usafis Organization guarantees that your registration will be completed fully and correctly, and officially submitted to the lottery.

Apply now for the Green Card Lottery through Usafis Organization.



Sincerely, 
Dan Gold 
Director Customer Satisfaction
Usafis organization 

هناك نصبا من نوع اخر يا ولداه على الذين يبحثون عن عمل فى الدول العربية موقع تدخل فيه لتبحث عن وظيفة وعندما تجد الوظيفة التى تناسبك وتحلم بها ترسل رسالة للتقدم اليها فتطلع عليك رسالة من الموقع لتقول لك لن نستطيع تفعيل هذه الرسالة الا بعد دفع مبلغ كذا عن طريق الفيزا وللاسف انها مواقع عربية ومصرية ايضا 
ولماذا نبعد بعيد تعالوا اقص لكم قصة النصب التى حدثت لى منذ حوالى سنة داخل بلادى وداخل مصر المحروسة حيث كنت اريد شغالة لتساعدنى فى أعمال المنزل لاننى أعمل والسن كبر واصبحت لا استطيع القيام باعباء المنزل بمفردى وقررت ان ابحث عن شغالة مقيمة عندى ثلاثة ايام وعند زوجة ابنى ثلاثة ايام ويوم اجازة تذهب فيه لاسرتها فقلت ابحث فى الجرائد التى تعلن عن ذلك وبعد عدة اتصالات وجدت ضالتى فى شركة لتشغيل العاملات فى المنازل وطلبت منهم ان اذهب لمكتبهم واتعاقد معهم فقالوا لى لا نحن لا نريد ان نتعبك سوف تاتى مندوبة مكتبنا ومعها اثنتان من العاملات اختارى منهما من تريدين فقلت والله دى شركة ممتازة ومريحة وفعلا جاءت المندوبة حاجة كده مثل نجمات السينما ومعها اثنتان تحدثت معهما وافتكرت نفسى شاطرة وأن الناس سوف تحسدنى فقالت لى احداهما انها خريجة كلية خدمة اجتماعية وانها لم تجد عمل فى بلدتها بالشرقية فقررت ان تعمل فى القاهرة بأى مهنة شريفة لان مرتب الحكومة لن يساعدها فى مساعدة اسرتها وأن والدها متوفى الحقيقة تاثرت جدا بكلامها لانها كانت تتحدث وهى تبكى ورأيت بطاقتها وانها فعلا من محافظة الشرقية وكل الضمانات راجعتها وقلت فى نفسى هذه البنت تصلح لانها انسة وزوجى يخاف الله وكذلك ابنى  المهم تعاقدت مع المندوبة حيث كان معها عقود موثقة من مصلحة الضرائب وعليها رقم تأمينى وعليها عنوان وطبعا اتعاب المكتب كانت شهرين مقدما من اجر العاملة 800 جم دفعتهم بكل سرور وقالوا لى سوف يبدا العمل بعد يومين حتى تحضر البنت اغراضها الشخصية وأعطتنى نمرة موبايل وقالت انها تخص خالها البواب بأحدى العمارات بمنطقة المعادى ولاننى اقطن المعادى فقلت الحمد لله المكان قريب المهم كانت لى قريبة تريد ايضا شغالة مقيمة فاتصلت بها على الفور وقصصت عليها حكاية هذا المكتب المريح ففرحت كثيرا وطلبت منى ان ارسل المندوبة مع الشغالة الاخرى فى اليوم التالى وفعلا تم نفس السيناريو ودفعت لهم مقدم شهرين وقالوا لها سيبدا العمل من نفس اليوم ولكن الاغراض الشخصية للشغالة موجودة فى سيارة المندوبة على اول الشارع سوف تذهب لتحضرها وتعود فى اقل من خمس دقائق وخرجوا من عند قريبتى ساعة ولم تحضر ساعتين ولم تحضر فأتصلت بى لتخبرنى وانها خائفة ان يكون حدث لاحد منهما مكروه لانها تتصل على موبيلاتهم فتجدها مغلقة فحاولت انا ان اتصل بالمكتب فى اول الامر رد على صاحب المكتب كما ادعى لى وقال انها فى خلال عشرة دقائق سوف تكون عندها لانها ذهبت لتودع اولادها لانها مطلقة وتترك لهم المصاريف التى تكفيهم وبعد ساعة لم يصل أحد لقريبتى ومن ذلك التارخ وحتى وقتنا هذا كل الموبيلات الخاصة بهن هن الثلاثة مغلقة وكذلك تليفون المكتب و لااثر لهم ومنذ حوالى ثلاث شهور تم القبض عليهن وظهرت صورتهن فى الجرائد حيث ان حظهما العاثر قد أوقعهما على بعد شارعين من بيتى ولكن بواسطة رجل ماهر اشتبه فيهن فسلمهن الى قسم شرطة المعادى واتضح بعد ذلك انهن كن يدخلن البيوت لمدة يوم او يومين لمن يرفض ان يدفع اتعاب المكتب الا بعد اختبارهما فيسرقان كل ما خف وزنه وغلا ثمنه ويهربن واتضح ان رقم الموبيل الذى اعطته لى احداهن انه لرجل يشغل منصب كبير فى الحكومة عملت عنده هذه البنت لمدة يوم واحد وفى اليوم الثانى بعد عودته هو وزوجته من العمل لم يجدوها ولم يجدوا ذهب زوجته 
اذا كان يحدث هذا داخل بلدنا صحيح هو بصورة اخف ولكنها اكثر ذكاء بحيلة تدخل حتى على  ذوى الخبرة فى معاملة الناس وحتى على ذوى المراكز المرموقة وربنا يستر علينا
مع خالص تحياتى

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏ 
From: joao.valente (joao.valente@netcabo.pt) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Sunday, August 03, 2008 10:50:59 AM 
To:   



HELLO DEAREST
I am George Alex ,Attorney at law. A deceased client of mine, that shares the same last name as yours, who died as the result of a heart-related condition in March 12th 2005. His heart condition was due to the death of all the members of his family in the tsunami disaster on the 26th December 2004 in Sumatra Indonesia . http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2004_In...ean_earthquake I have contacted you to assist in distributing the money left behind by my client before it is confiscated or declared unserviceable by the bank where this deposit valued at Seventeen million five hundred dollars( US$17.5 million dollars)  is lodged. This bank has issued me a notice to contact the next of kin, or the account will be confiscated.
My proposition to you is to seek your consent to present you as the next-of-kin and beneficiary of my named client, since you have the same last name, so that the proceeds of this account can be paid to you.  Then we can share the amount on a mutually agreed-upon percentage. All legal documents to back up your claim as my client's next-of-kin will be provided. All I require is your honest cooperation to enable us see this transaction through. 
I will like you to acknowledge the receipt of this e-mail as soon as possible via my private EMAIL ::(: georgealex_008@hotmail.com) and treat with absolute confidentiality and sincerity. I look forward to your quick reply.Best regards, 
George Alex
Attorney at Law
georgealex_008@hotmail.com  (I look forward to your quick reply)

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attention:Beneficiary‏ 
From: CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA. (bigsoup@wanadoo.fr) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, August 02, 2008 12:24:28 AM 
Reply-to: drsolud.1@hotmail.com 
To:   

Dear Beneficiary,   We write to inform you that all payments, taxes, levies, dues and charges on all Foreign Beneficiary payment is hereby cancelled. This is part of the effort by the Government of Nigeria and CBN to ensure that there is no avenue for imposters to rip off innocent Foreign Beneficiaries of their hard earned money. This WAIVER is what has been introduced into every Foreign beneficiary payments and if anybody tells you that you have to pay any money please tell the person that he or she is a rogue as those are people who are giving bad image to our Great nation, Nigeria. The activities of these people of Notoriety have given the government of the Federal Republic of Nigeria great concern that is why it was decided that all payments, taxes, levies, dues and charges by beneficiaries be WAIVED which means that you pay nothing to receive your fund. So this means that you can now receive your fund payment without spending your hardf eanrned money.  This means that you need to apply for this Waiver which most beneficiaries do not know about so that the members of the Top Echelon and Board of the Central Bank of Nigeria which is the Apex bank and Government bank in Nigeria will approve the waiver for you to receive your fund wiithout spending your money. The Central Bank of Nigeria (CBN) has the exclusive right to pay every beneficiary fund that exceeds $900,000.00. So Please note that no commercial Bank in Nigeria has the right to pay beneficiary funds that exceed this amount and also we have been mandated to Release every Beneficiary fund in United Kingdom as most of them originated from here. Especially Inheritance and Lottery Payments that is why we have the capacity to Release your fund payment and also apply this WAIVER alternative to your fund payment. This Waiver arrangement to my Greatest surprise is not known to most beneficiaries who are not aware that there is a way they can receive their fund payment Also inform us if you have authorized a Mr. William Bounchard to is making claim for the Fund on your behalf. He said he is ready to pay any accrued fee or charges though he did not present any power of attorney from you (the Bona Fide Beneficiary) but he has furnished us with the information below and has implored us to wire your fund into this oversea account: William Bounchard First Community Bank Ranchos De Taos New Mexico Acc. No. 52369901 Sort Code: 77711044-7   A lot of things have gone wrong in the past regarding the payment arrangement here in Nigeria and this has given the Government concern which led to the government's cancellation of all Debts owe by Foreign beneficiaries from Canada, Australia, Asia, Europe and America.  Finally, Please note that this payment WAIVER decision is part of the effort by the government and the Central Bank of Nigeria (CBN) to redeem the Great Nation in the Eyes of the Entire world to restore trust and confidence to the outside world which will encourage Foreigners to do business with this Great nation without Fear of Loosing their money to Imposters. This is your BEST and LAST opportunity to receive your fund without paying any BOGUS money and also note that ANY BENEFICIARY WHO SEND MONEY TO ANYONE REGARDING ANY, CONTRACT, INHERITANCE, LOTTERY, ATM PAYMENT DOES SO AT HIS OR HER OWN RISK AND IS SIMPLY WASTING HIS TIME AS YOU CAN NOW APPLY FOR WAIVER AND RECEIVE YOUR FUND PAYMENT WITHOUT SPENDING MONEY AS THIS WAIVES All taxes, Levies, Fee, and Charges!  As soon as we receive your full details and copy of Identification we will send you a copy of the WAIVER Application Form which you will fill and send to our Fund Release Department for immediate consideration and Release of your payment to you as the Bonafide beneficiary. Please send these requirements to my Direct mailbox (drsolud.1@hotmail.com) and also endeavour to view our official website below. You can go to www.google.com and check the authenticity of this website in order to ascertain if you are dealing with the Central bank of Nigeria (CBN) or if this is another scamer. Please confirm our website below, google it and be sure before you send your required information so we can proceed with complete mutual understanding.   Yours FaithfullyCharles Soludo Governor, CBN www.cenbank.org +234-8052067567drsolud.1@hotmail.com

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Tour de France Victory‏ 
From: Saxo Bank (noreply@saxonews.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, July 30, 2008 9:02:53 PM 
Reply-to: noreply@saxonews.com 


Email not displaying correctly? View it in your browser .  


Saxo Bank is celebrating after Carlos Sastre, the captain of the Team CSC Saxo Bank cycling team, sealed a remarkable Tour de France victory on Sunday. Sastre’s Tour win helped Team CSC Saxo Bank secure a victory in the Team Competition for the second time in their history, while Andy Schleck won the White Best Young Rider's Jersey on his Tour debut. 

Saxo Bank, a consistent winner of industry awards for its online trading platforms, is delighted and proud to be the co-sponsor of the best cyclists and the best cycling team in the world. The success of Team CSC Saxo Bank, achieved through dedication, team work and combined effort, mirrors Saxo Bank’s own commitment to providing the winning online trading offering to our clients. 

If you’d like to join our winning team, open a Saxo Bank account now . 

Kim Fournais, co-CEO of Saxo Bank was thrilled with the result, commenting: "Watching Carlos Sastre in the Yellow Jersey and Andy Schleck in the White, side by side was amazing. Although we expected the team to win, we never dared to hope for a victory of this magnitude. We are not only celebrating Team CSC Saxo Bank, I truly believe their victory is a triumph for the entire cycling industry.” 

Team CSC Saxo Bank showed its strength after first Frank Schleck, and then Carlos Sastre took the yellow jersey. “We not only celebrate Sastre, but all nine riders and Bjarne Riis who together have set a trend for the entire cycling sport," Lars Seier Christensen, co-CEO of Saxo Bank, added. 

Tour de France winner Carlos Sastre expressed his joy after winning the Tour, highlighting the team effort behind his victory: "It’s a life's dream come true but I don't think it's sunk in yet that I've actually won the biggest cycling race in the world. The team has given me tremendous support throughout the entire race. This victory belongs to all of us and it was made possible because Team CSC Saxo Bank functions as one united group of true friends.” 

Saxo Bank's co-sponsorship runs to the end of this year, and on 1 January 2009 Saxo Bank becomes the sole main sponsor of the team that, from then on, will be known as Team Saxo Bank. But before then, Team CSC Saxo Bank will be focused on the Vuelta a Espa&#241;a at the end of August and the World Championship, which takes place in Italy this September. 

Saxo Bank hopes you will share in our success and follow our progress in the months and years to come both online and on the cycling circuit! 

Kind regards, 

Saxo Bank 

Open a Saxo Bank account now . 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Saxo Bank. Serious Trading. Worldwide. 
Tens of thousands of serious traders receive free news and analysis from Saxo Bank each day. Saxo Bank never sends these mails unsolicited; they are sent following membership and subscription at Saxobank.com. If you would like to unsubscribe, click here . If you would like to change your subscription profile, click here .

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Ref: UK/9420X2/68; Batch:074/05/ZY369....Contact Mr. Well Paulson.‏ 
From: Duvall, Karen A (DuvallKarenA@uams.edu) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, July 30, 2008 11:05:43 PM 
To:   

Dear Winner, 

The result of our computer Draws (#978) selected your name and email address attached to e-ticket number: 56475600545188, Ref: UK/9420X2/68 and Batch:074/05/ZY369. You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of £ 600,000.00 GBP in the Uk National Lottery Sweep Takes online Promo.

Contact Person: Mr. Well Paulson
Email: paulwell1960@live.com
Tel: +44 703 194 3595
Direct Line:+44 704 572 4381
Fax: +44-709-288-9285

All information is strictly confidential and will only be used for the purpose to which it is been requested. 

Regards.
Mrs. Duvall Karen
Online Co-ordinator.


Confidentiality Notice: This e-mail message, including any attachments, is for the sole use of the intended recipient(s) and may contain confidential and privileged information.  Any unauthorized review, use, disclosure or distribution is prohibited.  If you are not the intended recipient, please contact the sender by reply e-mail and destroy all copies of the original message.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT ATTENTION!!!CONTACT ME (ASAP)‏ 
From: heavyd13us@wctc.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, August 06, 2008 12 :51: 02 PM 
Reply-to: patrick_chan77777@yahoo.com.hk 
To:   

MR. Patrick K W Chan.HANG SENG BANK LTD.83, Des Voeux Road, Central HK,Hong Kong. Good Day, Let me start by introducing myself.I am Mr.Patrick K W Chan Executive Director and Chief inancial Officer of the Hang Seng Bank Ltd.I have a secured business proposal for you.Before the U.S and Iraqi war our client Col. Hosam Hassan who was with the Iraqi forces and also business man made a numbered fixed deposit for 18 calendar months, with a value of Thirty million United State Dollars only in my branch. Upon maturity several notice was sent to him, even during the war early this year.Again after the war another notification was sent and still no response came from him. We later find out that Col.Hosam Hassan and his famil y had been killed during the war in bomb blast that hit their home. After further investigation it was also discovered that Col. Hosam Hassan did not declare any next of kin in his official papers including the paper work of his bank deposit. And he also confided in me the last time he was at my office that no one except me knew of his deposit in my bank.So, Thirty million United State Dollar is still lying in my bank and no one will ever come forward to claim it.What bothers me most is that according to the laws of my country at the expiration 4 years the funds will revert to the ownership of the Hong Kong Government if nobody applies to claim the funds.Against this backdrop, my suggestion to you is that I will like you as a foreigner to stand as the next of kin to Col. Hosam Hassan so that you will be able to receive his funds. WHAT IS TO BE DONE: I want you to know that I have had everything planned out so that we shall come out successful. I have contacted an attorney that will prepare the necessary document that will back you up as the next of kin to Col. Hosam Hassan , all that is required from you at this stage is for you to provide me with your Full Names and Address so that the attorney can commence his job. After you have been made the next of kin, the attorney will also file in for claims on your behalf and secure the necessary approval and letter of probate in your favor for the move of the funds to an account that will be provided by you.There is no risk involved at all in the matter as we are going to adopt a legalized method and the attorney will prepare all the necessary documents. Please endeavor to observe utmost discretion in all matters concerning this issue.  Once the funds have been transferred to your nominated bank account we shall share in the ratio of 60% for me, 40% for you Should you be interested please send me informations below, 1. Full names2. Private phone number3. Current residential address. I will prefer you reach me on my private email address below And finally after that i shall provide you with more details on this transaction. (patrick_chan77777@yahoo.com.hk) Your earliest response to this letter will be highly appreciated. My Esteemed Regards, Mr Patrick K W Chan.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BENEFICIARY FUNDS.‏ 
From: CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA (daniel.bouschbacher@orange.fr) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, August 06, 2008 3:40:01 AM 
Reply-to: drsolud.2@hotmail.com 
To:   

Dear Beneficiary,   We write to inform you that all payments, taxes, levies, dues and charges on all Foreign Beneficiary payment is hereby cancelled. This is part of the effort by the Government of Nigeria and CBN to ensure that there is no avenue for imposters to rip off innocent Foreign Beneficiaries of their hard earned money. This WAIVER is what has been introduced into every Foreign beneficiary payments and if anybody tells you that you have to pay any money please tell the person that he or she is a rogue as those are people who are giving bad image to our Great nation, Nigeria. The activities of these people of Notoriety have given the government of the Federal Republic of Nigeria great concern that is why it was decided that all payments, taxes, levies, dues and charges by beneficiaries be WAIVED which means that you pay nothing to receive your fund. So this means that you can now receive your fund payment without spending your hardf eanrned money.  This means that you need to apply for this Waiver which most beneficiaries do not know about so that the members of the Top Echelon and Board of the Central Bank of Nigeria which is the Apex bank and Government bank in Nigeria will approve the waiver for you to receive your fund wiithout spending your money. The Central Bank of Nigeria (CBN) has the exclusive right to pay every beneficiary fund that exceeds $900,000.00. So Please note that no commercial Bank in Nigeria has the right to pay beneficiary funds that exceed this amount and also we have been mandated to Release every Beneficiary fund in United Kingdom as most of them originated from here. Especially Inheritance and Lottery Payments that is why we have the capacity to Release your fund payment and also apply this WAIVER alternative to your fund payment. This Waiver arrangement to my Greatest surprise is not known to most beneficiaries who are not aware that there is a way they can receive their fund payment Also inform us if you have authorized a Mr. William Bounchard to is making claim for the Fund on your behalf. He said he is ready to pay any accrued fee or charges though he did not present any power of attorney from you (the Bona Fide Beneficiary) but he has furnished us with the information below and has implored us to wire your fund into this oversea account: William Bounchard First Community Bank Ranchos De Taos New Mexico Acc. No. 52369901 Sort Code: 77711044-7   A lot of things have gone wrong in the past regarding the payment arrangement here in Nigeria and this has given the Government concern which led to the government's cancellation of all Debts owe by Foreign beneficiaries from Canada, Australia, Asia, Europe and America.  Finally, Please note that this payment WAIVER decision is part of the effort by the government and the Central Bank of Nigeria (CBN) to redeem the Great Nation in the Eyes of the Entire world to restore trust and confidence to the outside world which will encourage Foreigners to do business with this Great nation without Fear of Loosing their money to Imposters. This is your BEST and LAST opportunity to receive your fund without paying any BOGUS money and also note that ANY BENEFICIARY WHO SEND MONEY TO ANYONE REGARDING ANY, CONTRACT, INHERITANCE, LOTTERY, ATM PAYMENT DOES SO AT HIS OR HER OWN RISK AND IS SIMPLY WASTING HIS TIME AS YOU CAN NOW APPLY FOR WAIVER AND RECEIVE YOUR FUND PAYMENT WITHOUT SPENDING MONEY AS THIS WAIVES All taxes, Levies, Fee, and Charges!  As soon as we receive your full details and copy of Identification we will send you a copy of the WAIVER Application Form which you will fill and send to our Fund Release Department for immediate consideration and Release of your payment to you as the Bonafide beneficiary. Please send these requirements to my Direct mailbox (drsolud.1@hotmail.com) and also endeavour to view our official website below. You can go to www.google.com and check the authenticity of this website in order to ascertain if you are dealing with the Central bank of Nigeria (CBN) or if this is another scamer. Please confirm our website below, google it and be sure before you send your required information so we can proceed with complete mutual understanding.   Yours FaithfullyCharles Soludo Governor, CBN www.cenbank.org +234-8052067567drsolud.1@hotmail.com

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NOTIFICATION OF BEQUEST‏ 
From: DAVID JAMES (davidjames20044@yahoo.es) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, August 06, 2008 12 :25: 47 AM 
Reply-to: davidjames20021@hotmail.com 
To:   

MANAGING PARTNERDAVID JAMES,ESQ.Berkshires House, 168-173 High Holborn, London WCIV 7AAUnited Kingdom. NOTIFICATION OF BEQUESTOn behalf of the Trustees and Executor of the estate of Late Engr.Fernando Sergio Morales;I once again try to notify you as my earlier letter returnedundelivered.I hereby attempt to reach you again by this same email address on theWILL. I wish to notify you that late Engr. Fernando Sergio Moralesmade you a beneficiary to his WILL. He left the sum of Six Million OneHundred Thousand Dollars (USD$6,100.000.00 ) to you in the codiciland last testament to his WILL.This may sound strange and unbelievable to you, but it is real andtrue. Being a widely traveled man, he must have been in contact withyou in the past or simply you were recommended to him by one of hisnumerous friends abroad who wished you good. Engr. Fernando Sergio Moralesuntil his death was a member of the Helicopter Society and theInstitute of Electronic & Electrical Engineers. He had a very goodheart and loved to give out.His great philanthropy earned him numerous awards during his lifetime. Late Engr.Fernando Sergio Morales died on the 13th day ofDecember,2005 at the age of 80 years, and his WILL is now ready forexecution.According to him this money is to support your humanitarian activitiesand tohelp the poor and the needy in our society. Please if I reach you this time as I am hopeful, endeavor to get back to me as soon aspossible toenable me conclude my job.I hope to hear from you in no distant time through the email addressbelow. Yours in Service,Barrister David James.Email: davidjames_008@hotmail.com Phone +34 634 113 777 GOD IS THE GREATEST ALL ACKNOWLEDGE HIS PRESENCE

----------


## ommohamed

Winning number: 08.11.21.32.35.42. {47}‏ 
From: Joe Padilla III (japadillaiii1@go.wtamu.edu) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, August 09, 2008 10:43:13 PM 
To:   

Dear Winner,
This is to notify you that your email address has won £750,000.00
in the UK National Sweepstakes Lottery.It is a random computerized
selection Raffle no: 56475600545 188 Serial No:5388/02
Winning Number: 05-11-13-17-44-48-(25) Draw (#1055)
To file claims, Details Required for Verification:
==================================================  ===
1. Full Name 2. Address 3. Country
4. Age  5. Gender 6. Occupation 7. Telephone 8.I.D. Card
To The Fiduciary Agent
==================================================  ===
Mr Richard Dawson (Reference Officer)
Tel.:Tel:+447031978952 +447031975791
E-mail: claimsdept@uknational-elot.com
==================================================  ===
Yours sincerely,
Joe Padilla (Online Co-ordinator)

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Urgent Business Assistance‏ 
From: Musu Minicon (angross@purdue.edu) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, August 09, 2008 6:40:33 PM 
Reply-to: musu_adm3@yahoo.com.hk 
To:   

  Dear Sir, First I must solicit your strictest confidence in this transaction and I pray that my contacting you will be given genuine approval considering the fact that we don't know each other before. I wish to use this opportunity to introduce myself to you. I am Musu Minicon, I am writing to inform you of my desire to invest, and to buy a house in your country. I am the first daughter of Joseph Minicon who was the former Diamond Board Director of Sierra-Leone. My father was attacked by the R U F rebels on his way to Lucia a northern part of Sierra-Leone and my father sustained injuries and he died three days later. Before he died he revealed to me about the two boxes containing $15 million US dollars, which he deposited with a security company in Ghana for safe keeping. My father did not disclose the content of the boxes to the security company. To avoid the officials from raising eye brows. Presently I and my brother are here in Ghana to notify the security company of the claims, and we are staying in the refugee camp. Therefore I want you to lecture me on how best we can invest this money in your country, because my father told me that it is dangerous to invest in Africa to avoid suspicions, and due to market instabilities coupled with economic and political situation facing Africa for your assistance myself and my brother have agreed to offer you 25% of the total amount of the money as your commission. We have all the vital documents covering the deposit and the ownership which I can send to you. Note, I have never disclosed this transaction to anybody apart from you. So please keep it very confidential.  Musu Minicon

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

proper merrimack leonine kidnap exudate‏ 
From: Ismael Mcbride (ErvinkidnapMcbride@zonaeuropa.com) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Friday, August 08, 2008 4:12:54 AM 


pathway press vinegar? sportswriter, cruddy voodoo.dilemma deere press pitiable howl pitiable, rutherfordouch exudate counselor oat dominion. laszlo cruddy dilemma ursuline merrimack bye? deere, riordan riordan.dominion negligent ouch fusty mandatory noodle, gelatinvoodoo belvedere expressible rutherford leonine. press mailman incipient rutherford stumble essence? deere, fusty laszlo. howl charleston.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ENGLISH BOARD‏ 
From: ENGLISH e-INFO (info@win.net) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Friday, August 08, 2008 11 :31: 53 PM 
Reply-to: rowchesterchams@hotmail.com 
To:   

165 FULHAM PALACE RD . W6 8JB UNITED KINGDOM.This E-mail is to inform you that you emerge a winner of$2,500,000 USD,on our online draws which was played on the28th of July, 2008.For further Information contact ourclaims Agent Sir Moro Williams(Esq) via email:rowchesterchams@hotmail.comYou are to provide him with the information's below via email1.Name:,2.Address:,3.Marital Status:,4.Occupation:,5.Age:6.Sex:,7.Mobile:,8.Cou  ntry Of Residence:Congratulations once again.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello‏ 
From: fibtec (fibtec@sltnet.lk) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Friday, August 08, 2008 4:07:36 PM 
Reply-to: nokia.07.08@hotmail.com 
To:   

  We are pleased to announce your email address as one of the 200 lucky winners in The Nokia Lottery draw held on the 2nd of August 2008. All 200 winning addresses were randomly selected from our database.Consequently, you have therefore been approved for a total payout of GBP £1,500,000.00.Fill the form below to enable us process your winnings.1.Full name:2.Address: 3.Age:4.Sex: 5.Phone Number: 6.Country Of Residence.7.Occupation.Mr Teddy Higgins.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

KGS mortgage/loan OFFER‏ 
From: FARZAD ZOLFAGHARI (farzadz@ucla.edu) 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Friday, August 08, 2008 3:03:50 PM 
Reply-to: kodofoundation@yahoo.com 
) 

KGSmortgage offers you mortgage facilities to part finance the acquisition ofresidential properties at very attractive terms.KGSloans offers loan facilities from a minimum of $1,000 and above at thelowest interest rate at 3% and maximum repayment period of 30years. LOAN APPLICATION FORM Name Of Applicant:........................................  ..... Address Of Applicant:........................................  ......................... Nationality:......................................  ............. Country:......................State:..............  .....City:....... Zip/Code:......................Phone:.................  ......Fax:... Date Of Birth:......................Gender:...............  ....... Marital Status:...........Occupation:.....................  ......... Amount Required ::(: $).....................In Words.................... Purpose For Loan:.............................................  ........ Loan amount............................................  ................. Loan Term/Duration:.........................................  ........... I (Mr/Mrs)..............................................  ..Hereby declarethat the information statedabove are true. Date:........................2008  Mail to:kgsmortgage@kodoglobalsecurities.comOR info_loans@kodoglobalsecurities.com

----------


## دب فله

يعني عايز تقول ان الجماعة دول كمان نصابين
malysia national lottary

----------


## ahmadkh

انا يا جماعه تعرضت للموضوع دا اكثر من مره ولانى شغال فى بنك فانا عارف كل حيلهم وكنت بارسل لهم كلام زى الزفت لانى فاهمهم ومدرب على التعامل مع الاشكال دى

----------


## ahmadkh

يعنى يا جماعه زى ما بنقول فى مصر الحدايه مش بترمى كتاكيت

----------


## inooo

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اولا انا بشكركم على الموضوع اللى مش بس مهم دا غايه فى الاهميه ومصلحه لكل المصريين والعرب من النصابين

وانا فعلا تعرض لبعض الرسائل واقربها النهارده

جاتلى رساله الاول ان ايميلى اختاره فى الينصيب وكسبت 950,000 استرلينى 

مبلغ مش كبير اوى ومش بالملايين زى المبالغ التانيه

المهم اجبلكم الرساله واحكلمك باقى الموضوع



EURO MILLIONS INTERNATIONAL LOTTERY,175 WOODHILL ROAD,BULKYARD,LONDON, UNITED KINGDOMFROM: THE DESK OF THE ONLINE DIRECTOR,INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZEAWARD DEPARTMENT.REF: OYL /26510460037/08BATCH: 24/00319/IPDREF: OYL /26510460037/08BATCH: 24/00319/IPD   Dear Winner, Your ticket number:023-0148-790-459with Serial number 5368/05 drewthe lucky number: 12 Congratulations, you have just won for yourself NINE HUNDRED AND FIFTY THOUSAND POUNDS ONLY (950,000 GBP STERLING)in the satellite software email lottery conducted by EURO MILLIONS LOTTERY in which e-mail addresses are picked randomly by software powered by the Internet.Your email address was amongst those chosen this quarter and you are to contact our Promotion manager for Clearance. Here are the contact information: Fiduciary/Claims AgentDr.Martin FishersEmail:euro_lotteryagentmartinfishers01@yaho  o.com.hkPhone Number:+44 704 571 6785 Yours faithfully,Mrs.Jane BrownEURO MILLION ONLINE DIRECTORUNITED KINGDOM.  Dear Friend, I am Matvei Miroslav, a Personal Assistant to Mikhail Khodorkovsky. I got your email address from the Ministry of Commerce Directory. I have a profiling sum in an excess of $25M (Twenty Five Million United States Dollars) which I seek your partnership in accommodating for me. The said funds has been in fixed deposit for five years in a Bank in the United Kingdom (name of the Bank undisclosed for now), before the fund was deposited, my boss has long given me Power of Attorney to carry out financial dealings on his behalf and that of the company before he was arrested for his involvement in politics especially financing the leading and opposing political parties. You can catch more of the story on this in the below link; http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/3213505.stm I have been contacted by the Bank as the P.A. to Mr. Mikhail Khodorkovsky that the fund has matured hence ready for profiling. All I need from you is to stand as the beneficiary of the above quoted sum. With the Power of Attorney, I will arrange for the documentation at my expense which will enable transfer of the sum to you. You will be rewarded with 30% for your partnership, 5% has been mapped out for any expenses that might be incurred during the transaction while 15% will be spent on taxes in your country. I have decided to use my share of this transaction to relocate and invest on the Real Estate Venture. The transaction has to be concluded within a week. As soon as I get your willingness to comply through my most private email address: disaakovich@yahoo.com.hk , I will give you more details, sites for verification, your role, how legal and genuine this transaction is and as we progresses you shall see all the legal documents. Thank you so much for your time. I look forward to hearing from you soonest. Yours truly,Mr. Matvei Miroslav.


ودى كانت اول رساله
وانا بعدها بعت الرد على الرساله بأسمى ورقم موبيلى ورقم الفيزا وطلبت منهم يرسلو المبلغ على حسابى

بعتولى الرد على الرساله انهم عاوزين اكتب وثيقه كامله ويكون فيها تحقيق شخصيه جواز سفر او رخصه قياده   الخ......

نشوف مع بعض الرساله ونكمل كلامنا

EURO MILLIONS INTERNATIONAL LOTTERY,
175 WOODHILL ROAD,BULKYARD,LONDON, UNITED KINGDOM
FROM: THE DESK OF THE LOTTERY CLAIMS DIRECTOR,
INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE
AWARD DEPARTMENT.
REF: OYL /26510460037/02
BATCH: 24/00319/IPD


Attn: Lucky Winner,

I am Mr. Martin Fishers, the Claims Director assigned to the claims of your won funds.  I wish to congratulate you and say you are a lucky person to have won this prize award of 950,000.00 GBP (Nine Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great Britain Pounds) as awarded by the Euro Million Internatinal Lottery, U.K.

You are required to fill the given form below to facilitate the processing of your claims and certificate, which will lead to the payment of your won prize to you as required. You are also to send a copy of your International Passport or Drivers License. If you do not have any of these, you can send your National Identity Card or any other form of Identification.

Your won funds will be transfered to your local bank account by Telegraphic Bank transfer and your funds will be in your account within 48 working hours or it will be delivered to you via courier as you deem it fit.

Upon receipt of the filled form, I will send it to the account officer for further processing and documentation of all your detailed information into the company central database. After all due processes, the account officer will keep you posted on the procedure to take to get your won funds remitted to your designated bank account. 

You are hereby advised to send your Filled Form and Scanned Identification via Email or fax. All claims procedures must be completed early to avoid disqualification.

Once again we say congratulations and hope to hear from you soonest.

Yours faithfully,


Dr. Martin Fishers,
Lottery Claims Agent.
Email:claims_director_02@hotmail.com
Phone Number:+44 704 571 6785 




WINNER'S VERIFICATION FORM
WINNER'S PERSONAL DATA    
First Name: -------------------
Middle Name: ------------------
Last Name:  -------------------
Gender: -----------------------
Date of Birth: --------------------
Marital Status: -----------------
Nationality: --------------------
Religion: -----------------------
Occupation: --------------------
Address 1: --------------------
City: --------------------------
State/Province: -----------------
Zip Code: ----------------------
Country: -----------------------
Mobile phone No: --------------------
House Phone No: -----------------
Fax No: ------------------------
Email Address: -------------------

WINNING INFORMATION:
Serial Numb: --------------------
Batch Number: -------------------
Reference Number:--------------


YOU ARE REQUIRED TO CHOOSE AN OPTION FROM THE TWO OPTIONS BELOW FOR THE SAFE REMITTANCE OF YOUR WON FUNDS:

 1.      TELEGRAPHIC  BANK TRANSFER
      You are to provide the following for the usage of our transfering bank(Lloyds TSB Bank): Bank Name, Bank Address, Bank Account Number, Swift Code/ IBAN.

                               OR

2.           COURIER  DELIVERY
      You are to provide the following ( Your Permanent Home/ Residential Address)where delivery can be made.


فى نفس الرساله دى كانو طالبين منى اختار طريقة الدفع اللى انا عاوزها عن طريقة تسليم حقيبه بالفلوس او عن طريق البنك وعاوزين معلومات عن البنك
وانا بالفعل كتبت الاستماره 
وحطيب فيها صورة جواز السفر بتاعى
وادتهم معلومات عن البنك ومكانه واسمه

وبعدها لقيت رساله جيالى من شخص 
بيرسلى التهانى على الجائزه وبيطلب منى المصلحه المتبادله فى البنك اللى هو ماسك فيه مدير مالى 
وطلب منى لو وافقت ارسلو بعض البيانات

يلا نشوف الرساله مع بعض

Good Day,Greetings of the day to you,although you may be skeptical receiving this email as we have not met before, I am Mr. SONG LI (Executive Director and Chief Financial Officer) of the Hang Seng BankLtd.,nevertheless I have a business proposition involving the sum of $19,500,000.00usd in my bank which I know we will be of mutual benefit to both of us, and I believe we can handle together,once we have a common understanding and mutual cooperation in the execution of the modalities..Should you be interested, please forward the following to me: 1.Full names, 2.Occupation,3.Private phone number,4.Current residential address. Via this email address:{songlibk19@yahoo.com.hk} Your earliest response to this mail will be highly appreciated. Mr Song Lile

هــــــــــــــا ايه رأيكم

لحد دلوقتى التعامل من غير ما يطلبو منى فلوس
بس انا منتظر الحظه اللى هيطلبو منى الفلوس
عشان بالتأكيد طبعا مش هدفع والفضل يرجع لصاحب الموضوع الجيد ده

والسبب التانى ان عمى فى جنوب افريقيا وانا نزلت سفارة جنوب افريقيا وقرأت الكلام ده فى السفاره


فى موضوع تانى واحده اجنبيه عندى على الايميل الياهو كانت بتكلمنى وبتقول ان عندها السرطان 
وزوجها متوفى وعاوزه تنفق فلوسها فى اعمال الخير والتبرعات 
وبعد طول المحاثات بينى وبينها على الايميل
كانت كل مره تطلب منى ان انا اقدم طلب بالمبلغ اللى انا عاوزه للمحامى بتعها وكتبتلى ايميلو ورقم موبيله
بس انا مجربتش ان انا ارسله

والمضحك انها عارضه صوره لها على الايميل وهى نايمه ومتعلق لها محاليل وجنبها اجهزه طبيه
والمضحك اكتر ان الانسانه اللى على السرير وجنبها الاجهزه والمحاليل دى صعب انها تقدر تتحرك وتقعد على النت وتكتب وتعمل محادثات مع اشخاص واكيد مش انا بس اللى معاها على الايميل اكيد فى غيرى كتير

انا عارف انى طولت عليكم بس الموضوع عجبنى ومحبتش اخبى حاجه ممكن غيرى يتعظ منها
لكم منى جزيل الشكر التقدير

----------


## qsxwdc

كيف حالك عزيزي abomena62 يوم الخميس الموافق 28/10 تلقيت رسالة على بريدي الالكتروني وكدت أطير من الفرحة لأني ربحت حسب ما جاء فيها مبلغ وقدرة800000 الف جنية استرليني لكن الحمد لله على نعمة العقل حكمت عقلي في تلك المسألة وقلت يمكن السالفة كذب وأن الموضوع ضحك على الذقون ,وتاكدت من ان الموضوع كلة شغل نصب وذلك من خلال بحثي في الانترنت عن عنوان سكن المرسل الذي ورد في احدى الرسائل المتبادلة بيننا في موقع بريطاني مختص بعناوين الاماكن و اليكم يا أخوتي هذة الرسالة المليئة بالكلمات التي تدغدغ المشاعر و تجعل الشخص ينسى نفسة من شدة الفرحة ولكن الحمد لله على عدم وقوعي في شركهم الخبيث.
-----Inline Attachment Follows-----



Your mail account have been picked as a winner of a lump sum pay out
of Eight hundred thousand,Great Britain pounds 800,000 pounds
sterlings) in cash credited to file NO.REF:CL/6525/08. This is from
total prize money of GBP4,459,670.00shared among the FIVE (5)
international winners in this category.Contact Mr. Phil Herald for
Validation.

Email :: elivery_claims101@live.com
VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM

1. FULL NAMES: _______
2. ADDRESS: __________
3. City________
4. State_________
5. Postcode______
6. Country____________
7. SEX: _______
8. AGE: ________
9. OCCUPATION: _____________
10. TELEPHONE NUMBER: _________

Sincerely,
(Mrs.) Rose Davidson


----------------------------------------------------------------
This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## qsxwdc

Imp أو Internet Messaging Program من البرامج التي تعين هؤلاء الملاعين في ارسال رسائل الى مختلف بلدان العالم.

----------


## qsxwdc

و أتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان يحفظك من كل مكروة لأنك تساهم في كشف هؤلاء الحثالة مصاصي دماء الفقراء شكراٌ لك.

----------


## inooo

السلام عليكم

محدش عاوز يعرف انا وصلت مع الشركه دى لحد فين

محدش عاوز يعرف ازاى قوتهم على اقناع الناس

انا مش هطول عليكم نبدأ الاول بالرساله اللى قبل الاخيره

وبتقول يعد ما ارسلت بياناتك اخدنها وهنسجلها على قاعدة البيانات للشركه

وبنستعلم عن اسمك وعنوانك فى وزارة الخارجيه

وبالنسبه لوصول المبلغ اللى حسابك يتطلب بعض المصاريف للدمغات 

وعند ابلغهم بالمبلغ هيرسلونى ويعرفونى

يلا نشوف الرساله مع بعض  

EURO MILLIONS INTERNATIONAL LOTTERY,
175 WOODHILL ROAD,BULKYARD,LONDON, UNITED KINGDOM
FROM: THE DESK OF THE LOTTERY CLAIMS DIRECTOR,
INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE
AWARD DEPARTMENT.
REF: OYL /26510460037/02
BATCH: 24/00319/IPD

Attn:Lucky Winner Mohamed Ahmed Elsatar,


I am in receipt of the filled Winner's Verification Form. Apparently, I have forwarded it to the Account department for further verification, processing and computation of your detailed information into the company's central database.

Subsequently, the account officer in charge of the transfer process of your funds to your designated bank account is Mrs. Joan Morland. The account officer will get back to you in no distant time through my department after all necessary computation of your detailed information into the company central database.

Meanwhile the account department will notify you the bank transfer charges upon confirmation from the pay-out bank and all other necessary computation of your claims file into the company central database.

Find attached to this email, a scanned copy of the company's I.D Card of the account officer for your perusal.

Once again I say congratulations and hope to hear from you soon.

Yours faithfully, 
Dr. Martin Fishers,
Lottery Claims Agent.
Email:claims_director_02@hotmail.com
Phone Number 1:+44 701 114 8533
Phone Number 2:+44 704 571 6785



والصوره دى جتلى مع الرساله وبيقولو ان صاحبة الكارنيه ده هى اللى مسئوله عن توصيل الجائزه 

تابعو باقى القصه

----------


## inooo

السلام عليكم

النهارده بقى المفجأه مفجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه

انا مش هتكلم كننير ومش هطول عليكم

الرساله دى بقى بتقول ان انا سجلو اسمى واتأكدو من جميع المعلوماااااااااات 

واسمى دلوقتى فى قاعده البيانات وصورة الشهاده بتاعتى مختومه وبعد ارسالى 550 جنيه استرلينى ب24 ساعه هيكون المبلغ بالكامل فى حسابى فى البنك والمبلغ هو 950 ألف استيرلينى
نشوف الرساله 

EURO MILLIONS INTERNATIONAL LOTTERY,
175 WOODHILL ROAD,BULKYARD,LONDON, UNITED KINGDOM.
FROM: THE DESK OF THE LOTTERY CLAIMS DIRECTOR,
INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE
AWARD DEPARTMENT.
REF: OYL /26510460037/02
BATCH: 24/00319/IPD

Attn:Mohamed Ahmed Mohamed Abd Elsatar

In view of the transfer process of your funds, be informed that the account department has finally computed all your detailed information in your claims Winner's Verification Form into the company central database.

In compliance with governing rules of the company, the Account Department has been instructed by the finance committee board members to initiate a telegraphic Bank transfer of your funds of 950,000.00 GBP (Nine Hundred and Fifty Thousand Great Britain Pounds) to your stated Bank Account: National Societe Generale Bank,Elbahr Street,Ghrbya,Egypt,with account number 4341751002776811. 

Apparently, prior to the notification mail that was sent to you about the transfer modalities, you will be required to make payment of the Bank Transfer charges of  550 GBP (Five Hundred and Fifty pounds only). This payment is to cover for premium stamp duties, Administrative charges and telegraphic bank transfer charges. 

You will be required to make this payment to the account officer via Western Union Money Transfer, as this is the fastest means of receiving your payment of the transfer/commission charge. See below for payment details.


MODE OF PAYMENT: WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER OR MONEY GRAM TRANSFER
RECEIVER'S NAME (ACCOUNT OFFICER):JOAN MORLAND
RECEIVER'S ADDRESS:  26 York St, London, W1U 6PZ, United Kingdom.
AMOUNT: 550 GBP (Five Hundred and Fifty Pounds)

 After payment you are to send down the scanned receipt of payment via email or fax so that the transfer process of your funds to your bank account can be initiated immediately. Your funds would reflect in your stated bank account within 48 hours after payment of transfer charges. 

Note that your funds have been insured and no deductions of any kind can be made on your funds. The exact amount of your stated funds will be credited to your bank account. Should you have any enquiries, revert to me via telephone or email upon receipt of this mail.

You are advised to send down a scanned copy of the payment slip to enable the company account officer enter every details information of your claims into the company central database for a periodic annual budgeting.Find an attached copy of my work I.D card for your perusal and your winning certificate for your perusal.


Once again I say congratulations and hope to hear from you soon.

Yours faithfully, 
Dr. Martin Fishers,
Lottery Claims Agent.
Email:claims_director_02@hotmail.com
Phone Number 1:+44 701 114 8533
Phone Number 2:+44 704 571 6785

بعد الرساله شوفى بقى الشهاااااااااااااااااااده واسمى منورها



شوفو بقى المفجأه التانيه دا الكارنيه بتاع المدير للشركه وهو اللى كان بيرسلنى طول الفتره اللى فاتت

----------


## qsxwdc

احدى رسائل الدجل والخداع. 
ScarLet Courier LTD
ADDRESS OF HEAD OFFICE:Link Place, BRIGHTON,
Sussex, BN1 7DX,ENGLAND
Tel:+447 024 045 972




Attention: 

You are welcome to ScarLet Courier LTD Dispatch UNIT an affiliate of the UK ONLINE NATIONAL LOTTERY We are pleased to be at your service. Scarlet Courier is Regulated and Stipulated by the Finacial Service Authority(FSA).,the finacial institutions that Govern all Finacial activities in the United Kingdom.

This office has been Notified by the UK ONLINE NATIONAL LOTTERY of the amount won by you with their National lottery .This means that you have been officially cleared for payment by the Verifications Department at the headquarters of the UK ONLINE NATIONAL LOTTERY. 

The original copy of your winning certificate, together with a covering document (Money Laundering protection and Letter of Affidavit for Claims) from the British government stating that the money was obtained legally through the UK ONLINE NATIONAL LOTTERY
will be sent to you as soon as you meet with any of the option selected.

You can now begin the final step of the claims process, which is the couriering of your won prize to you. With regards to this, there are three options open to you, you are required to select the most convenient of the three below.

Courier of your winning cheque to you via any of this channel listed below:

DHL 



Mailing/freight cost...............................£100.00
Insurance(10%)....................................  .£200.00
Vat (7%)..............................................  ...£150.00
TOTAL ..................................................  ....£450.00
UPS 




Mailing/freight cost..............................£100.00
Insurance(9%).....................................  .£200..00
Vat (6%)..............................................  .£100.00
TOTAL ..................................................  ..£400.00

FEDEX

Mailing/freight cost................................£100.00
Insurance(8%).....................................  ...£200.00
Vat (5%)..............................................  ..£50.0000
TOTAL ..................................................  ....£350.00


Very Important Notice:The Delivery Charges cannot be Deducted from your winnings, and also the Delivery charges are to be Paid by you.This is in accordance with section 13(1)(n) of the National Gambling Act as adopted in 1993 and amended on 3RD July 1996 by the constitutional assembly.This is to protect winners and to avoid misappropriation of funds and win Situaitions.



Please respond to this email by making a selection from the three options above. Also attach a scanned copy of either your driver's licence, international passport (photo page) or any other legally identifying document.

Send your response to indicate your option within the next 24hrs, so that delivery of your winnings cheque to your residence can be effected immediately without delay.

Once again, Congratulations

Your prompt response will be of good help to you in this matter.

Treat with dispatch 

MR.GRAHAM .M. ALLAN
Managing/Logistics Services
Customer Service Team 1.
Yours Faithfully

 **ScarLet Courier LTD, Registered in England No 929027. Registered Office: 135 Bishopsgate, London EC2M 3UR.Regulated by the Financial Services Authority.

----------


## qsxwdc

ويخيرونك أي شركة تريد أن تبعث طرد الجائزة لك لحد بيتك مع تنبية شديد اتى باللون الأحمر يقولون فية أن قيمة   التوصيل  لا يمكن أن تستقطع من قيمة الجائزة يا سلام,ولكي يطمئنونك أكثر ذكروا بالرسالة أن هناك قانون لحماية الفائزين من   الاختلاس يا سلام  .

----------


## inooo

نفس الموضوع ده بعتهولى وباللون الاحمر عشان ابعتلهم 550 استيرلينى على العنوان بتاعهم

وخلال 24 ساعه هتكون الفلوس وصلتنى على البنك

----------


## ommohamed

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
IMMEDIATE ATTENTION NEEDED‏
From:  Mr mahib isaka (s4es@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Friday, January 02, 2009 6:07:00 PM 
To:  . 

IMMEDIATE ATTENTION NEEDED Dear Good Friend, How are you together with your family members?I think all is well. Despite the fact that I did not know you in person or have i seen you before but due to the reliable revelation,I decided to share this lucrative opportunity with you, I have no other choice, so kindly consider this message as vital, believing that sooner or later we will be multi millonaires, First and formost, I have to introduce myself to you. I am Mr ISSAKA MAHIB, THE FOREIGN OPERATIONS MANAGER OF OUR BANK here in my country, BURKINA FASO WEST AFRICA. I am married with two children. I want you to assist me in other to transfer the sum of TWENTYT FIVE, FIVE Million United States Currency ($25.5,000,000.00) into your reliable account as the Next of Kin to our Foreign Business partner , the original owner of the fund. He was a foreigner and a multi company holder who died in a plane crash with his family years ago, he deposited the fund in our bank for his business expansion in Africa unfortunately he met this sudden and untimely death and the worst thing that happened was the wife who suppose to be the successor of the account died alongside with him. Since the deceased left no body behind to claim the fund, as a foreigner, you are in better position for that, and no body will come for the claim after you have applied.If you are ready to assist me, set up a new bank account or forward to me any one avialable so that the process will commence .  I will guide you on how you should apply for the claim so that everything will be smooth and correct. After the transfer, i will resign and come over to your country for the sharing of the fund 50/50 base on the fact that it is two man business. Finally, note that you are not taking any risk because there will be a legal back up as we commence. Further information will be given to you as soon as I receive your reply. Fill this informationYour Full Names........................Mailing Address ........................Phone Number .........................Age......................  .....................Occupation...................  ............. Sincerely,Mr .ISSAKA MAHIB00226 78 18 94 36

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Dear Friend,‏
From:  mohammedaziz701 (mohammedaziz701@caramail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Tuesday, January 13, 2009 7 :34: 59 AM 
To:  mohammedaziz701@caramail.com 

Dear Friend,
I am the manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance department of AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK  (ADB) here in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of U.S $3.5m us dollars in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer (MR. ANDREAS SCHRANNER FROM GERMANY) who died along with his entire family in July 2000 in a plane crash.



I agree that 35% of this money will be for you as a respect to the provision of a foreign account , 10% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 55% would be for me Thereafter, I will visit your country for disbursement. 

Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you a the text of  application 

Regards,
Mohammed Aziz

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
2009 Lucky Winner‏
From:  Uk National Lottery (winners@nationallottery.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Tuesday, January 13, 2009 6 :56: 18 AM 
To:   

    You won the sum of £ 1,500,000 GBP from our New Year UK NATIONAL LOTTERYONLINE PROMOTION, you are here by advised to get back to us, to claim yourprize.Contact:Mr.Jakes AnthonyTel:                +44 702 401 4820        Email: contact.jakesanthony02@gmail.comClaims Requirements:1.full name:2.Home Address:Regards,Mrs. Amanda Collins(Online Coordinator)  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------This email was sent using onemail - beta http://mail.indo.net.id/

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
READ AND URGENT RESPOND NEEDED
From:  Mr.Vicent Ogem (rf2r0f2r3y@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Tuesday, January 13, 2009 4 :06: 02 AM 
To:  . 

 Happy New YearGreeting's to you once again and your family! I know that this massage will come as a surprise to you since we dont know each other, but for the purpose of introduction I am (Mr Vicent Ogem) I am the Credit and audits manager with bank of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso (B.O.A) In my department I discover an abandoned sum of ($10.500,000.00, Ten million, Fine hundred thousand us dollars ) in an account that belong to one of our foreign customer who died along with his family in plane crash.  It is therefore upon this discovery that i now decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for the safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it. I agree that 45% of this money will be for you, and 5% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 50% would be for me.  Then after the money is been transferred into your account, i will visit your country for an investment under your kind control.  Should you be interested, please contact me through my private number and email So we can commence all arrangements and I Will give you more information on how we would handle this project Please treat this business with utmost confidentiality and send me the Following information below here Your Full Name........................ Your Home Address......................... Your Age..................... Your Personal Number....................... Receiving Country......................... Occupation.......................... I am waiting for your urgent respond to enable us proceed further for the transfer. PRIVATE TELEPHONE; +226 76-32-96-44. PRIVATE EMAIL: vicent_ogem3000@live.frYours faithfully, Mr.Vicent Ogem  -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
FROM, THE DESK OF MR. ELHADJ OUMAROU,
From:  Elhadj Oumarou (elhadjoumarou2000@yahoo.in)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Monday, January 12, 2009 11 :32: 25 PM 
To:  

I have a new email address! 

You can now email me at: elhadjoumarou2000@yahoo.in



- - ATTEN;greetings to you i know this letter will definitely come to you as a surprise. I am MR ELHADJ OUMAROU the auditor general in bank of african ( B O A bank) here in BurkinaFaso ,During the course of our auditing i discovered a floating fund in an account opened in the bank in 1999 and since then nobody has operated on this account again.After going through some old files in the records, i discovered that the owner of the account died a long with his family in plane crash, nobody is yet stand as his next of kin, so i am soliciting for your assistance to present you as the next of kin to the decease hence he does not have some one as his next of kin to inherit the funds the sum of usd$12,000.000.00 (twelve million united state of America dollars). Therefore if you are interested to work with me, urgently get back to me so that i will give you more information and how the funds shall be successfully transfer to you by the bank. I look forward to your reply soonest. your full name....... your age......... your phone number........ your country...... your occupation.......... your sex............. your email address....... SINCERELY, MR ELHADJ OUMAROU

----------


## ommohamed

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Urgent Message Reply
From:  Dr.John Gogo (john_gogo2@yahoo.in)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Monday, January 12, 2009 5:47:10 PM 
To:  

I have a new email address! 

You can now email me at: john_gogo2@yahoo.in



- Dear Friend,How are you and your family? Guess it is well with you.I am Dr.John Gogo, I work as the Foreign Operations Manager of our bank here in Burkina Faso, W. Africa. Although the world is a very small place and hard place to meet people with complete confidence, but as I have developed the trust on you, after a week fasting and praying i made up my mind to contact you for this confidential business transaction with hope that you will not disclose the secret of this great opportunity to another person.There is an unclaimed sum Thirteen Million Two Hundred Thousand United States Dollars (US$13,200,000) in my bank, and when went through the records, I discovered that this fund belong to one of our foreign customers who died years ago, and no beneficiaries or claiamants were stated concerning to claim this funds. Therefore, your request as a foreigner is necessary to apply for the claim so that our bank will release the fund smoothly into your reliable bank account as the beneficiary/Foreign Business Partner to the deceased. This fund was meant for a short term investment in my country unfortunately the beneficiary died untimely. So, if you accept to assist me, I will place your name as the person who has the right to claim the fund which will enable our bank issue you fund investment document to avoid your government or any body to question the source of the fund during the process of the transfer. Hence you will be interested to assist me get this fund transferred in your account, I will reward you with 35% of the total sum while 65% will be for me. If you are sure of your trust, integerity for safe-keeping this fund in your account, contact me with your full detailed information including your private telephone number (mobile) for me to guide you on the best legal way to tender an application to claim this fund successfully from our bank.I am waiting for your urgent response.my private- mail (dr_johngogo@ubbi.com)Please call me on my mobile num(               +22676011170        ) Yours faithfully.Dr.John Gogo.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
READ CAREFULLY AND REPLY
From:  Innocent Kadiogo (innocentkadiogo@yahoo.co.nz)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Sunday, January 11, 2009 4:04:25 PM 
To:  

I have a new email address! 

You can now email me at: innocentkadiogo@yahoo.co.nz



- FROM THE DESK OF MR INNOCENT KADIOGO MANAGER AUDITING AND ACCOUNTS DEPARTMENT AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (A D B) BURKINA FASO (WEST AFRICA).Dear Friend,IAM THE ABOVE MENTIONED PERSON, WITH THE AFOREMENTIONED BANK.HAVING NOT MET YOU IN PERSON, I KNOW YOU WILL BE SURPRISED TO RECEIVE THIS MAIL,BUT PLEASE TREAT IT AS VERY CONFIDENTIAL, AND URGENT,BECAUSE THIS MAIL ,IF HANDLED CORRECTLY,WILL CHANGE THE COURSE OF OUR LIVES, AND THAT OF OUR BOTH FAMILIES. PLEASE I NEED YOUR ASSISTANCE IN TRANSFERRING THE SUM OF THIRTY NINE MILLION, FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS($39.5),WITHIN THE NEXT 14 WORKING DAYS.THIS MONEY (WHICH BELONGS TO ONE GEORGE SMALL),A DECEASED CUSTOMER WITH OUR BANK,WHO DIED ALONG WITH HIS NEXT OF KIN IN AN AIR CRASH IN 31ST OCTOBER 1999,WANTS TO GO IN TO GOVERNMENT TRAESURY AS UNCLAIMED BILLS.PLAESE, I DONT WANT THIS MONEY TO GO IN TO GOVERNMENT TRAESURY AS ABANDONED FUND,SO THIS IS WHY I NEED YOU TO HELP,BY ACCTING THE NEXT OF KIN ,SO THE MONEY CAN BE RELEASED TO YOUR ACCOUNT ,SINCE LATE MR GEORGE SMALL HAVE NO NEXT OF KIN.IF YOU AGREE TO HANDLE THE TRNASACTION WITH ME ,YOU WILL GET 30% OF THE MONEY,WHILE 10% WILL BE USED TO OFFSET ANY EXPENSES INCURRED DURING THE PROCESS.MAIL BACK ON innocenk@hotmail.fr,FOR MORE CLARIFICATIONS.EXPECTING YOUR URGENT RESPONSE.REGARDS,KADIOGO.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

File Number: WCD/536.989.7.2489
From:  World Casino Directory (marketz@utanet.at)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Sunday, January 11, 2009 10:55:36 AM 
To:  u@uu.com 

Dear Winner, From the email ballot held few days ago by the World Casino Directory,your email has just won for you the sum of 520,000 GBP Attach to the FileNumber: WCD/536.989.7.2489 and Winning Lucky Number: LCK-657.98GH/8798meaning you have been approved to claim the sum of Five Hundred and TwentyThousand Great British Pounds. As a result of the large profit we havemade so far, using this opportunity to Advertise and supported by theBritish Governor. This is our website www.worldcasinodirectory.com Yourwinning cheque has already been sent to the bellow courier company contactthem with the bellow information so that they can give you guide line onhow to claim your prize. You are to contact the Courier Company for payment with details given below: Company Name: UK Parcel DeliveryContact Person: Mr. Paul DavidEmail: parcedel@huskies.comTel:                +44-703-190-2501                       +44-703-190-5817         You are advice to confirm your winning with a call to the office of Mr.Paul David. PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM ::(: 1) FULL NAME(2) FULL ADDRESS(3) NATIONALITY(4) AGE(5) OCCUPATION(6)TELEPHONE NUMBER(7) COUNTRY *Winners are advised to keep their winning details/information from thepublic to avoid Fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending the prize claim byWinner. Regards,Elisabeth Mayer.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Family request for assistance.
From:  Janet Joseph (jannetjosep@libero.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Friday, January 09, 2009 9:14:41 PM 
To:   

Dear friend,I am a Sierra Leon by nationality, presently residing here intheNeighbouring country Benin republic as a result of war that eruptedin Freetown.I got your contact from your country business guide.We therefore solicitfor your assistance to grant us the moral andtechnical advice that we mayrequire to Relocate/invest overseas.It is true that I had not known you before, but I have no option than to riskbelieving that God will not let us alone. It's my pleasure to Contact youfor a business venture which I and my Son, intend to establish in yourcountry. When war erupted in Freetown, there is certain Amount ofmoney totalling USDeighteen million ($18,000,000.00) which my late husband was able to move outof Sierraleon through a diplomatic channel, with theassistance of asecurities and finance company before he was assassinated by unknownpersons.Now I and my son decided to invest these money in your country or anywhere safe enough outside Africa for security and political reasons.IMPORTANTWe want you to understand that you will assist us to secure these fundsforthe investment first, from the securities company.We are interested in hospitality industryIf you want to assist us, feel free to contact me urgently through myson clifford ,who is presently seeking asylum in Europe Through this emailaddress(cliffjoseph2000@aim.com) to enable him give to you further Information relative tothe presence/position of funds which will authorize the securities companyto release to you as our partner and beneficiaryRegardsMrs Janet Joseph

----------


## ommohamed

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Batch: 12/25/0304
From:  irish.claims.department@ (live.com smith_selina@sympatico.ca)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, January 09, 2009 3:07:48 PM 
To:  ..@sympatico.ca 
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

You have won 1,350,000.00.  send the following: Name,Age,Sex,Country Email: claimsoffice45@btinternet.com Mr James Terry

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You are a proud winner of  891, 934 .00
From:  Camelot Online News Center (po.wong@sympatico.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Friday, January 09, 2009 7 :35: 29 AM 
To:  ..@sympatico.ca 

You are a proud winner of  891, 934 .00 Please acknowledge the receipt of this mail with the details below to Mr Sean James,d.agency@btinternet.com NameAddressAgeOccupationTelCountry

----------


## ommohamed

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
YOUR E-MAIL ADDRESS HAS WON!!!
From:  AUSTRALIAN LOTTERY PROGRAMS (davidmdasbach@aol.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Thursday, January 08, 2009 3 :53: 02 PM 
To:   





AUSTRALIAN LOTTERY PROGRAMS


 HEADQUARTERS 
UNI 24 HIGHER AVENUE HARRIS PARK
 GRANVILLA NSW 0152 SYDNEY 
AUSTRALIA




Dear Sir/Madam


We are happy to inform you that you have won a prize money of Two Hundred thousand Us Dollar ($200,000.00) for the month of  January  lottery promotion which is organized by Australian Lottery Programs!.


This is a bonus to promote lottery in australian Which is fully based on an electronic selection of winners using their e-mail addresses form some site.

Your email address was attached to ticket number; 47061725 07056490902 serial number 7741137002 This batch draws the lucky numbers as follows 5-13-33-37-42bonus number17,which consequently won the lottery in the second category.

You here by have been approved a lump sum pay of US$200,000.00 (TWO HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS) in cash credit file ref: ILP/HW 47509/02 from the total cash prize shared amongst eight lucky winners in this category. 

All participant were selected through a computer balloting  system drawn form Nine hundred thousand E-mail addresses from Canada,Australia,United States, Asia, Europe, Middle East,Africa and Oceania as part of our international promotions program which is conducted annually. 

This Lottery was promoted and sponsored by a conglomerate of some multinational companies as part of their social responsibility to the citizens in the communities where they have operational base.

Further more your details (e-mail address) falls within our European representative office in Amsterdam, Holland, as indicated in your play coupon and your prize of US$200,000.00 will be released to you from this regional branch office in NIGERIA.

We hope with part of your prize, you will participate in our end of year high stakes for US$1.3 Billion international draw. 

HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE: Simply contact our fiducially
agent, REV ANTHONI E-mail address 
rev_anthoni@hotmail.com 


to file for your claim .

Please quote your reference,batch and winning number which can be found on this notification letter as well as your full name, address and telephone number to help locate your file easily.

For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize released to you.
This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this program by non-participant or unofficial personnel.

Note, all winnings MUST be claimed before the end of this programme; otherwise all funds will be returned as Unclaimed and eventually donated to charity organizations

Our Winners Are Selected Through Electronic Balloting System Without The Winner Applying.We Are Congratulating You For Being One Of The People Selected For This Second Random For The Year 2008.

These Are Your Winning Identification Numbers.....


Ref No: Ref No:475061725
Serial Number:7741137002
Batch Number:705649092/188
Winning Number: GB8701/LPRC
 Ticket Number: 4706172507056490902



To Begin Your Claims, Kindly Contact The Fiduciary Agent For Your Prize E-Mail: rev_anthoni@hotmail.com

Without Any Further Delay. Otherwise Your Prize Will Be Returned Unclaimed To Our National Headquarters In Australia And Will Be Donated To Charity Homes.

You Are Required To Forward To Your Agent With The Following Details:

Name:
Phone/Fax Number:
Nationality:
Marital Status:
occupation

Age:
Ref Number:
Ticket Number:
Batch Number:
Winning Number:



As soon as you contact Him He Will Advise you on the Procedure to claim your Won Prize Money Immediately.

NOTE: YOU ARE STRONGLY ADVISED TO KEEP ALL YOUR WINNING CONFIDENTIAL TILL CLAIM IS MADE TO AVOID WRONG OR DOUBLE CLAIMING.ANY BREACH OF CONFIDENTIAL DISQUALIFIES YOU FROM GETTING YOUR PRIZE.
YOUR ADDRESS HAS WON


Congratulations Once More!!

Yours Faithfully,
Dr.Austin Owchor Finance Director, 
Rev.Father Athoni Agent,
Dr.Mrs Carol Sweet Co-odinator.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listen to 350+ music, sports, & news radio stations FREE while you browse.Start Listening Now!

----------


## ommohamed

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Your urgent repond soonest
From:  Mr. Michael D. Tahiti (micdtahiti@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, January 07, 2009 8 :33: 05 PM 
To:  dr_ 

I have a new email address! 

You can now email me at: micdtahiti@yahoo.com



- From: Dr.Michael TAhiti Finance Corporation Lome- Togo Attention: Eminent collaborator, I am contacting you from Republic of Togo . My name is Dr. Michael Tahiti. A Top Management Official of one of the Finance Corporation in Togo. Please do not get upset as to how I got your contact. I got your contact address from the directory and sincerely advise that you calm down to read below proposal thoroughly and thereafter decide if we can do the business together. It is no setup or one of these hoaxes from Africa . A U.S citizen, Mr. Norman Johnson has been a customer of my Bank since 1988. He opens a domiciliary Account with us in June 1988. The said Bank Account, which is at the moment in dormant in US DOLLARS and has credit balance of Seven Million Eight Hundred United States Dollars. Last transaction carried on the Account dates back to September 15, 1999. I have been the Account owner confidant and Account officer until above date when he was last seen in the Bank. And since this time Mr.Johnson has not been to the Bank nor sent in cheque for clearing. This became a source of worry to me and prompted my personal investigation as to where about and business activity of this Customer. Result of my investigation revealed that he was into OilBunkering and operated within West and Central Africa sub-regions. Further investigation proved that he was one of the victims of November 1999 raid of illegal oil bunkering merchants in Malabo Island of Equatorial Guinea. However, I continued my investigation and further discovered that a UK telephone number mentioned in our Bank information form, which he filled when the said Bank Account was established, belong to hotel in London. This is a clear indication that he probably hasfed my Bank with false information to protect his illegal Oil deals. I have not disclosed these findings to anyone else except you. After a careful study of the Account file and available data to me, I have packaged a good deal as follows; and will wish to carry it out with you.My Dear Friend, the deal here is that the money in this Account will be approved and remitted to any Foreigner who shows up as relation to Mr. Johnson provided such person has correct information to the Account. I have such needed information and will hand it over to you assoon as we commence the transaction. I will source all necessary documents and forward them to you for direct submission to the Bank. With my position as the Foreign Operations Manager we will quietly remove this money from the Bank without hitches.I don't have any problem in regularizing all necessary documents and transferring the credit balance of the said account to your nominated Bank Account in overseas, but the problem is trust. I have spent months in trying to get an overseas reliable contact. It is worthy to note that people are unreliable these days and even derive joy in telling lies. On this ground I request you're unreserved but sincere cooperation devoid of greed in carrying out this transaction so that no one amongst us shall defraud each other at the end.I am prepared to split at 60% for me while 40% for you, provided that mine (60%) will be intact at the end. Waiting for your expected co-operation in my private email address:- mictahiti@yahoo.com Best regards, Dr.Michael Tahiti

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
TURN AROUND MAINTENANCE FUND
From:  .. (ppenailillo@ucentral.cl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, January 07, 2009 7 :10: 21 PM 
To:   

 1 attachment(s)   
 ppenailil...vcf (0.1 KB)  



Sir/Madam, 

  TURN AROUND MAINTENANCE FUND 

    In view of the recent 60% Debt Relief granted to the Federal Republic of Nigeria by the Paris Club of Creditor Nations, i write you this Proposal for an urgent business initiative. 

   I am Mr Abbas Ibrahim, the Secretary of the SPECIAL DEBT MANAGEMENT COMMISSION (SDMC) here in Nigeria. This Office is saddled with the responsibility of paying up all the internal debt that the country is oweing its foreign creditors who executed one contract or the other here in Nigeria. 

  Owning to the 60% debt relief that was granted my country by the Paris Club out of the $30 billion USD the country originally owed. This provided the country with a relief of $18 billion which led to the setting up this commission to utilise this fund to clear its Internal Debts owed foreign contractors.Additionally, the  present increase in the price of Crude Oil in the International Market owing to the War in the Middle East, especially Iraq has also helped in this regard. 

  Now in the course of our carrying out enquiries on foreign contractors that we are to pay, a notice was brought forward to  my colleagues i and on a contract awarded to a foreign firm to carry out "TURN AROUND MAINTENANCE" for the major Oil Refineries in the country in 1995 by the then Military regime. After several attempt made to contact this firm to come forward and put up a claim for its payment there was no response and with the amount involved in the contract sum, which is "SEVEN MILLION SEVEN HUNDRED AND FOURTEEN THOUSAND AMERICAN DOLLARS ($7,714,000)" we decided to look for a foreign partner to come forward and put up a claim so that we can pay this fund to him as if he was the original executor of the contract,and later arrange for our share. 

  This is why i decided to contact you to assist us in achieving this objectives. I will want you to know that we have resolved to make sure that we would shoulder all the financial responsibilities that would be involved in making sure that this fund gets to you and would also want you to know that there is no risk involved in this deal since all the key members of the commision is aware of it. all we want you to do is indicate in your reply to this mail that you can assist us so that we can then work out the percentage that would be acrued to you for your assistance. Thank You, 

Yours Faithful, 
Abbas Ibrahim

----------


## ommohamed

From Madam Mariam/ Urgent Transfer
From:  Madam Mariam (madam_mariam_sule55@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, January 07, 2009 1 :35: 13 PM 
To:   

Atten Dearest One! , 

My Name is  Mariam Sule.

I am From Burkina Faso West Africa I got your contact in Internet  Global Search, After much consideration i decided today to write you since I cannot be able to see you face to face This moment.

 I will like you to take your time to read this mail carefully. I did not mean to embarrass you with my Proposal, but I seriously need your Assistance For the betterment of our life's. Please this transaction is confidential and 100% Risk Free and it requires urgency.

In My country here Burkina Faso there is law and culture if it happens that you dont have son before the death of your husband your late husband relactions will share your late husband proparties.

My late husband Mr Ida Sule Died 4 years Ago and all my late husband proparties his brothers has cliam all dueto i have no son, But i have only  to duagthers The first is 18 Years now While the second is 16 years old now. I have finalize with my children to contact  you for your assitance to help us.

My late husband Profession was Chemical Engineer by Profession Base in france. He died by car accident 4 years ago over there in france. In his account  here in burkina faso In bank of Africa( BOA) There is $6.5m usd ( SIX MILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND  AMERICAN DOLLARS) Which i have not even let his Brothers to know's About this Fund. Which if they Still Know's As the Customs Deminds They will still Apply As the Next Of Kin And Claim This Fund and share it as the have share all the plots he bought here in Burkina Faso Ouagadougou.

The banking law of Bank Of africa (BOA) and guidine here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after 4 years, the money will be tranfered into the bank treasurey as unclaimed Fund I therefore agree that 40% of this money will be for you as foreigner partner, in respect to the provision of a foreign account And Apply as my late husband Business Partner, 10% will be set aside for expenses incured during the business and 50%  would be for me and my children.

There after I will visit your country with my two duagthers for disbursement according to the percentages indicated. Therefore, To enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you as arranged, you must apply first to the bank as  My Late Husband Business Partner or next of kin  indicating your bank name, your bank account number, your private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication and location where in the money will be remitted. 

If i  Contact any of my relaction to apply and the family of my late husband knows i will be killed with my two children that is the reason i want you to help me As a Foriegn Partner and save our lifes by helping me to apply to the bank for the claiming of this $6.5m usd  That belongs to my late husband so that i can train my childern and start  new life in your country!

Please if you are interested to help me contact  me immediately  so that i can give you more details how you will apply as my late husband business partiner
Trusting to hear from you . 
May God Bless You!

Yours faithfully, 
Madam Mariam Sule.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your are a Proud Winner of  891, 934 .00
From:  Camelot Online News Center (anitamack@sympatico.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, January 07, 2009 12:54:39 PM 
To:  ...@sympatico.ca 

You are a proud winner of  891, 934 .00 Please acknowledge the receipt of this mail with the details below to Mr Sean James,deutchsol.agency5@btinternet.com NameAddressAgeOccupationTelCountry

----------


## ommohamed

From:  ABUBAKAR MUSA (5z0se5@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Tuesday, January 06, 2009 4 :59: 43 PM 
To:  ......... 

FROM THE DESK OF DR ABUBAKAR MUSA. BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER, BANK OF AFRICA-(BOA)OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO. Tel                +226 78 15 37 92          CONFIDENTIAL.Dear Friend ,  I am the manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance department of Bank Of Africa.(BOA) I am writing following the impressive information about you through one of my friends who runs a consultancy firm in your country. He assured me of your capability and reliability to champion this businees opportunity. In my departmentn we discovered an abandoned sum of $ 25.m US dollars (twenty five millions US dollars) . In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died along with his entire family in november 2000 in a plane crash. Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim.  It is therefore upon this discovery that i personnaly in confidentiality in my department now decided to make this businness proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and i dont want this money to go into the Bank treasury as unclaimed Bill.  FOR MORE INFORMATION VISIT THE WEB SITE BELLOW. ( http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm )  The Banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money remained unclamed after Six to Seven years, the money will be transfered into the Bank treasury as unclaime fund. The request of foreigner as next of kin in this business is occasioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner. We agree that 40 % of this money will be for you as foreign partner, in respect to the provision of a foreign account,10 %will be set aside for expenses incured during the business and 50 %would be for me and me.  There after I and my family will visit your country for disbursement accoding to the percentages indicated.Therefore to enable the immediate trnansfer of this fund to you as arranged, you must apply first to the bank as relations or next of kin of the deceased indicating your bank name, your bank account number, your private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication and location where in the money will be remitted .Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application. I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the transfer.  You should contact me immediately as soon as you receive this letter. and as well contact me through my private Email address ( abubakar_m53@yahoo.fr ) Trusting to hear from you immediately.  Yours faithfully, Dr Abubakar musa.Bill and exchange manager, Bank of Africa.(BOA)   -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

2009 winner
From:  200413599@uaeu.ac.ae 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Tuesday, January 06, 2009 8:29:39 AM 
To:   

  Contact Your Claims agent for claims with:Mr. Scott Park  Head Winning Claims Dept Official Email: scottpark200@yahoo.co.ukTel::+447024086811 This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of1,500,000.00 (British Pounds) held on the 5th January 2009 in London Uk.Fill the below:1.Name: 2.Address:3.Country of Residence: 4. Telephone Number:

----------


## ommohamed

D
From:  Mr.Vicent Ogem (rf2r0f2r3y@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Monday, January 05, 2009 9 :11: 50 PM 
To:  . 

 Happy New YearGreeting's to you once again and your family! I know that this massage will come as a surprise to you since we dont know each other, but for the purpose of introduction I am (Mr Vicent Ogem) I am the Credit and audits manager with bank of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso (B.O.A) In my department I discover an abandoned sum of ($10.500,000.00, Ten million, Fine hundred thousand us dollars ) in an account that belong to one of our foreign customer who died along with his family in plane crash.  It is therefore upon this discovery that i now decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for the safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it. I agree that 45% of this money will be for you, and 5% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 50% would be for me.  Then after the money is been transferred into your account, i will visit your country for an investment under your kind control.  Should you be interested, please contact me through my private number and email So we can commence all arrangements and I Will give you more information on how we would handle this project Please treat this business with utmost confidentiality and send me the Following information below here Your Full Name........................ Your Home Address......................... Your Age..................... Your Personal Number....................... Receiving Country......................... Occupation.......................... I am waiting for your urgent respond to enable us proceed further for the transfer. PRIVATE TELEPHONE; +226 76-32-96-44. PRIVATE EMAIL: vicent_ogem3000@live.frYours faithfully, Mr.Vicent Ogem  -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulations Lucky Winner
From:  fraser.dunford@sympatico.ca 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Monday, January 05, 2009 7 :32: 42 PM 
To:  info@winners.org 

5,000,000 pounds has been won by you in our British Lottery Xmas promotional Draw.get back to this office with your details:Full Name,Address,Sex,Age,Phone No,Country.Email: uklb@btinternet.com Best RegardsMrs. Pamela Gregory

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Batch: 074/05/ZY369
From:  Irish News Centre (jim7966@sympatico.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, January 03, 2009 6 :31: 02 PM 
To:  .@sympatico.ca 
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

You have won 750,000 GBP. contact with your name, age, country and address to, Mr. Derek White Email mr_derekwhite@btinternet.com

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

2009 Lucky Winner
From:  Uk National Lottery (winners@nationallottery.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, January 03, 2009 10:01:50 AM 
To:   

You won the sum of  1,500,000 GBP from our New Year UK NATIONAL LOTTERY ONLINE PROMOTION,you are here by advised to get back to us, to claim your prize.Contact:Mr.Jakes AnthonyTel: +44 702 401 4820Email: contact.jakesanthony02@gmail.comClaims Requirements:1.full name:2.Home Address:Regards,Mrs. Amanda Collins(Online Coordinator)

----------


## ommohamed

Batch: 074/05/ZY369
From:  Irish News Centre (jim7966@sympatico.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, January 03, 2009 9:19:59 AM 
To:  .@sympatico.ca 
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

You have won 750,000 GBP. contact with your name, age, country and address to, Mr. Derek White Email irscustomer_supportunit@btinternet.com

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BATCH N&#186;.: 2009UKL-01‏
From:  Camelot Online News Center (jim7966@sympatico.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, January 03, 2009 5:58:43 AM 
To:  ..@sympatico.ca 

Your mail-Address has won £ 891, 934 .00 Please acknowledge the receipt of this mail with the details below to Mr Sean James,deutchsol.agency5@btinternet.com NameAddressAgeOccupationTelCountry

----------


## ommohamed

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATTENTION BUSINESS PARTNER REQUIRED‏
From:  SERGEANT PERRY RICE (sergeantperry.rice@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, January 03, 2009 5:30:32 AM 
To:   

  Hello friend, I hope my email meets you well. I am in need of your assistance. My nameis Sgt Perry Rice. I am in the Engineering military unit here in Ba'qubahin Iraq,we have some amount of funds that we want to move out of thecountry. My partners and I need a good partner someone we can trust. It is oilmoney and legal.Basically since we are working for the government wecannot keep these funds, but we want to transfer and move the funds toyou, so that you can keep it for us in your safe account or an offshoreaccount. But we are moving it through Diplomatic means, to send it to yourhouse directly or a bank of your choice using Diplomatic Courier Service. The most important thing is that can we trust you? Once the funds get toyou, you take your 30% out and keep our own 70%. Your own part of thisdeal is to find a safe place where the funds can be sent to. Our own partis sending it to you.If you are interested i will furnish you with moredetails. But the whole process is simple and we must keep a low profile at all times. Waiting for your urgent response via my private email:sergeantperry.rice@gmail.com This business is risk free. Regards,Sgt Perry Rice

----------


## ommohamed

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward

 Full view

2009 OFFICIAL WINNINGS NOTIFICATION_MCS - 26798/096‏
From:  drukwerkgroep@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Monday, January 05, 2009 5:18:06 AM 
To:   

Your email have emegerd the 3RD prize in 2009 Microsoft Product beginning of new year promo,You have won sum £450,000.00GPB. Contact Mr. Williams WoodS by EMAIL: mrwilliamswoods@micsftxpawaduk.com,Phone:+44                703 192 4665         for validation.
Please Note: This is an automated responds do not click your reply button send details to E-mail: mrwilliamswoods@micsftxpawaduk.com
Regards,
Microsoft Award Team.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FIDELITY ATM SWIFT CARD PAYMENT‏
From:  Mr. Eric Ofor (eric@fidelitybankplc.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, January 10, 2009 3 :51: 12 AM 
To:   

FIDELITY ATM PAYMENT SWIFT CARD PAYMENT DEPARTMENT123 MARINA LAGOSApproved by the Nigerian Government  Dear Honorable Beneficiary,  This is to officially inform you that we have verified your contract file presently on my desk, and I found out that you have not  received your payment due to your lack of co-operation and not fulfilling the obligations given to you in respect to your contract  payment.  We have received the express mandate and instructions of the President,Federal Republic of Nigeria: ALHAJI UMARU YARADUA GCFR  together with the EFCC Nigeria, the Interpol and the FBI to commence the immediate release of your funds through our swift card  payment center.  Secondly, you are hereby advised to stop dealing with some non-officials in the bank as this is an illegal act and will have to  stop if you so wish to receive your payment immediately.  Based on the President's directives, we have concluded arrangements for the release of your payment.  The payment will be concluded through our card center which we will send to you an ATM CARD that you will use to withdraw your  contract/inheritance funds in any ATM MACHINE CENTER in the world with a maximum of $4000 to $5000 United States Dollars  daily.However,Note that this method of payment will be granted if it is acceptable to you for the release of your  contract/inheritance entitlement.  After the Board of director's meeting held in Abuja, we have resolved in finding a solution to your problem. We have arranged your  payment through our SWIFT CARD PAYMENT CENTRE in Europe, America,Africa and Asia Pacific,This is part of an instruction/mandate  passed by the Senate in respect to overseas contract payment and debt re-scheduling.  And also the Nigerian Government is using this means to rewards all the citizens of the United states and all part of europe  including asia,australia, south america, Antartica e.t.c and all those who have lost their funds in either scam, or an uncompleted  business, or otherwise.  You should know that if you are interested to receive your ATM card which will be credited with $5,000,000.00USD,United States  Dollars before it is been sent to you direct to your doorstep through any Courier Service of your choice.  Kindly reconfirm the following informations below so I can start arrangement on how to get your Atm Card shipped to you.  (1) Your Full Name(2) Full residential address(3) Phone number(4) Occupation(5) Age(6) A scanned copy of your international passport or drivers lincence. This message is supported by the Nigerian Government, After you might have started making use of your ATM card, you can reward my  firm one way or the other you know best. TAKE NOTE:That you are warned to stop further communications with any other person(s) or office(s) different from the staff of the  ATM Card payment center or ERICK OFOR to avoid delays in receiving your contract/inheritance payment claims. This measure is intended to stop the impostors you have erroneously been dealing with. You are to adhere strictly to our code of  conduct,which is (ATM-2109) which you will have to indicate when contacting the card center,by using it as your subject.  Thanks for your co-operation.  FIDELITY ATM SWIFT CARD PAYMENTMR. ERIC OFOR

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

100 % Sure‏
From:  Walter Susan (walter.susan101@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Friday, January 09, 2009 9 :53: 28 PM 
To:   

Dearest One, I am Susan Walter, I am a US citizen, 39years. But I reside and work here in the States, and my home town in the States is Houston Texas. My residential address is as follows. 5115 Sunnyside Drive, Midland, Texas 79703 USA. I am one of those that executed a contract in Nigeria years ago and won lottery in England. I also gain next of kin to my late cousin in England, they refused to pay me, I had paid over $100,000 trying to get my payments all to no avail. So I decided to travel down to Nigeria and England with all my contract documents. And I was directed to meet with Barrister Phillip Emiko, who is the member of CONTRACT AWARD COMMITTEE IN NIGERIA AND ENGLAND. I contacted him and he explained everything to me. He said that those contacting us through emails are fake. Then he took me to the paying bank, which is Oceanic Bank Int in Nigeria and Bank of England in the UK., and I am the happiest woman on this earth because I have received my contract funds, MY LOTTO WINNING AND NEXT OF KIN FUNDS of $15.2Million USD. Moreover, Barrister Phillip Emiko showed me the full information of those that have not received their payment; and I saw your contact.This is what you have to do now. You have to contact him direct on this information below; Name…: Barrister Phillip EmikoEmail ::p: hillip_emiko1@yahoo.comPrivate phone: +234-7029447939.Address: 13, Zion Street, Ikeja Lagos Nigeria. You really have to stop your dealing with those contacting you, because they will dry you up until you have nothing to eat. The only money I paid was just $1,200 for IRS, which you know. So you have to take note of that. Thanks. Mrs. Susan Walter.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulation You Won ($400,000USD)‏
From:  Australian Lottery Winners. (newyearwinner2@aol.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Tuesday, January 06, 2009 7:08:17 PM 
To:   

MICROSOFT AUSTRALIAN ONLINE LOTTERY.The Microsoft LotteryP O Box 1010Sydney, Australia(Customer Services) YOUR WINNING NOTIFICATION:Ref.Number: MICROAA4/734-0Batch: 25060766143-BTA/06 Dear Lucky Winner,Congratulations as we happily announce to you today that the draw.Of the MICROSOFT AUSTRALIAN ONLINE LOTTERY, online International Lottery program held on the 1ST JANUARY.2009 in Australia. Your e-mail address attached to ticket number: G276017-487 with Serial number 493-678 drew the lucky numbers:[ 7-18-87-45-69-63 ]. The Bonus Ball [02], which subsequently won you the lottery in the 2nd category i.e, matches 3 plus bonus. You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of US$400,000.00 (Four Hundred Thousand United States Dollars Only) credited to file nos KTU/9023418808/04. All participants for the online version were selected randomly from World Wide Web sites through computer draw system and extracted from over 100,000 email addresses of unions, associations and corporate bodies that are listed online. This promotion takes place yearly. Please note that your lucky winning number falls within our U booklet representative office in west Africa as indicated in your play coupon. In view of this, Your US$400,000 (Four Hundred Thousand United States Dollars) would be released to you by our payment offices here in west Africa. Our west African agent Mr Abdul Rashid immediately commence the process to facilitate the release of your funds as soon as you contact him. For security reasons,you are advised to keep your winning information confidential until your claim is processed and your money remitted to you in whatever manner you deem fit to claim your prize. This is part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program. HOW TO CLAIM YOUR WINNING PRIZE To claim your won prize money, please contact our claims agent with the verification form below: Overseas Claims UnitWest African Fiduciary Agent for MICROSOFT AUSTRALIAN PROMOTIONS. Name: Mr Abdul RashidFrom Sydney Australia.Email:abdulrashidlotteryagent@yahoo.comT  EL:               +2348032329007         KINDLY FILL THE CLAIMS VERIFICATION/PROCESSING FORM BELOW SEND TO HIM:FULL NAMES OF BENEFICIARY:.............CONTACT ADDRESS:.......................CITY/STATE:............................COUNTRY:........  .......................NATIONALITY:...............  ............SEX:..................................  .AGE:...................................MARITAL STATUS: .......................TEL NO: ..............................OCCUPATION: ...........................AMOUNT WON:............................REFERENCE NO:..........................BATCH NO:.............................. Our agent will immediately commence the process to facilitate the release of your funds as soon as you contact him on the email and telephone stated above. You may wish to establish contact with him via e-mail with the particulars presented above citing the batch and reference numbers to this letter. PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL,BUT CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS AGENT DIRECTLY BY E-Mail:abdulrashidlotteryagent@yahoo.comTEL:               +2348032329007         Good luck from me and members of staff of the MICROSOFT AUSTRALIAN LOTTERY INC. Yours Faithfully,Mrs Rose Henry. Online coordinator for MICROSOFT AUSTRALIAN ON-LINE PROMOTIONS. International Program. Copyright © 1994-2009 The Micro Soft Australian Online Lottery Inc. All rights reserved. Terms of Service - Guideline.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATIONS!!! YOUR E-MAIL HAVE WON.‏
From:  Australian Lottery Inc. (austintlprog222@aol.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Sunday, January 04, 2009 1:46:43 AM 
To:   

AUSTRALIA LOTTO LOTTERY INC.6123 Milton Street Rd.Sydney Ax 34587Australia. CONGRATULATIONS ............................... Dear Sir/Madam, We are delighted to inform you of your prize release on the 3rd January , 2009 from the Australian International Lottery pro gramme. Which is fully based on an electronic selection of winners using their e-mail addresses , your name was attached to ticket Number 17212,serial number 705649092/188 This batch draws the lucky numbers as follows GB8701/LPRC which consequently won the lottery in the second category. You hereby have been approved a lump sum of US$500,000.00(DOLLARS) in cash credit file ref ILP/HW 47509/02 from the total cash prize of US$5,000,000.00(DOLLARS) shared amongst eight lucky winners in this category.All participant were selected through a computer balloting system drawn from Nine hundred thousand E-mail addresses from Canada,Australia, United state, Europe, Middle East,Africa and Oceania as part of our international promotions program which is conducted annually. This Lottery was promoted and sponsored by conglomerate of some multinational companies as part of their social responsibility to the citizens in the communities where they have operational base.Further more your details (e-mail address) falls within our European representative office in Amsterdam, Holland,as indicated in your play coupon and your prize of US$500,000,00USD,We hope with part of your prize, you will participate in our end of year high stakes for US$1.3 Billion international draw. PLEASE MAKE SURE THAT YOU QUOTE YOUR BELOW WINNINGPARTICULARS WHEN CONTACTING YOUR AGENT:Ref:65432171Batch: 705649092/188Winning no: GB8701/LPRC HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE:Simply contact your claims agent, DR.HALL SMITH at email: (drhallsmith@hotmail.com) byfilling this form below and send it to him to file for your claim . LOTTERY WINNERS APPLICATION FORM OF PAYMENT.FULLNAME..................................  ...............DATE OF BIRTH..................................ADDRESS....  ..............................................SEX.  ........................AGE.......................  ...........MARITAL STATUS...................................NATIONALI  TY...........................................OCCUP  ATION...........................................TE  LEPHONE..........................................F  AX................................................  ......EMAIL.......................................  ..........DATE....................................  ..................WINNER REF/BATCH NO...........................BANK NAME..........................................BANK ADDRESS.........................................BA  NK ACCOUNT NUMBER..................................APPROVEDFO  R PAYMENT. NOTE VERY IMPORTANT:PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL.CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS AGENT AT: drhallsmith@hotmail.comPHONE:+447031806923 Please quote your reference, batch and winning number which can be found on the top left corner of this notification as well as your full name, address and telephone number as to help us locate your file easily. For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize released to you.This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this of this pro gramme by non-participant or unofficial personnel. Note, all winnings MUST be claimed on or before the 30th January,2009 otherwise all funds will be returned as Unclaimed and eventually donate to charity . Congratulations, once more from the entire Management and Staff of AUSTRALIA L.LOTTERY Cooperation to all our lucky winners this year. Thank you for being part of this promotional lottery program. Yours Sincerely,Mr.Williams Standford(co-ordinator). NOTE VERY IMPORTANT:PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL.CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS AGENT AT: drhallsmith@hotmail.comPHONE:+447031806923  BREACH OF CONFIDENTIALITY ON THE PART OF THE WINNERS WILL RESULT TO DISQUALIFICATION. THANKS:MANAGEMENT, AUSTRALIA LOTTO LOTTERY INC.

----------


## ommohamed

lottery winner‏
From:  amhoogveld@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Monday, January 05, 2009 2:57:01 AM 
To:   

Yor email has won you a lottery,
contact Dr Bill George,
phone number                +44 702 409 3757        ,
email:britshtobaccolotoo@hotmail.co.uk

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NEW YEAR PRIZE AWARD.‏
From:  Tom Biss (tbgroup@gci.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, January 10, 2009 5:02:22 PM 
To:   

  EUROPEAN ONLINE GAMES LOTTERY Ref: UKLT/245512568022/09 Batch: 5369/01/09******************** Attn: Winner, You have won One Million British Pounds in the European Online Games charity bonanza. Your Email Address came out as our lucky winner when a computer Ballot selection was carried out in our 2009 New Year Edition. Contact Event Manager to file for your claims. Contact Person:Mr. Bill HopkinsE-mail: events_manager_2009@live.co.uk Contact him with your details:1.Name.2.Address.3.Nationality.4.Age.5.Gen  der.6.Occupation.7.Phone/Fax.  Respond to: events_manager_2009@live.co.uk Regards,Tom Biss.Coordinator.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Attention: Beneficiary!!!‏
From:  BELL & SCOTT (bellscott70@jmail.co.za)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Friday, January 09, 2009 8 :15: 13 AM 
To:   

--BELL & SCOTT16 Hill StreetEdinburgh EH2 3LD. LondonTel: +44 702 409 2591+44 702 405 1883 Website: www.bellscott.co.uk Attention: Beneficiary, On behalf of the Trustees and Executor of the estate of Late Engr.JurgenKrugger. I once again try to notify you as my earlier letter was returnedundelivered. I hereby attempt to reach you again by this same email addressonthe WILL. I wish to notify you that late Engr. Jurgen Krugger made you abeneficiary to his WILL. He left the sum of Thirty Million, One HundredThousand Dollars (USD$30, 100.000.00) to you in the Codicil and lasttestamentto his WILL. This may sound strange and unbelievable to you, but it is real and true.Beinga widely traveled man, he must have been in contact with you in the past orsimply you were nominated to him by one of his numerous friends abroad whowished you good. Engr. Jurgen Krugger until his death was a member of theHelicopter Society and the Institute of Electronic & Electrical Engineers. He was a very dedicated Christian who loved to give out. His greatphilanthropyearned him numerous awards during his life time. Late Engr. Jurgen Kruggerdiedon the 13th day of December, 2004 at the age of 80 years, and his WILL isnowready for execution. According to him this money is to support yourhumanitarian activities and to help the poor and the needy in our society.Please if I reach you as I am hopeful, endeavor to get back to me as soon aspossible to enable me conclude my job. I hope to hear from you in nodistant time. Note: You are advise to contact me with my personal email address: Email: bellscott70@jmail.co.zaTel: +44 702 409 2591+44 702 405 1883 Yours in Service,BARRISTER SCOTT HUFFMAN ________________________________________________Me  nsagem enviada usandoMKSmail 2.0Acesse j&#225;: http://www.mksnet.com.br

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BENEFICIARY OF FUND last
From:  Richard Wales (walesr3@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, January 14, 2009 4:58:09 PM 
To:   

Hello Dear, Compliments of the seasons. I apologize for sending you this sensitive information via e-mail instead of a Certified mail/Post-mail. This is due to the urgency and importance of the information.  My name is Richard Wales; I work with Standard Bank London Plc, United Kingdom as an Accountant. There is an account that has remained dormant for some years now with our bank valued the sum of US$9,850,000.00 (Nine Million, Eight Hundred and fifty Thousand United States Dollars) which I am the account manager. The account holder died on the 25th of July 2000 with his wife and their only two Children in an automobile accident. I am writing you, so that we can work together to remit the money to you as the next of kin since you have the same last name with him before they get declared unserviceable by the Bank where this huge Deposit was lodged. This money belongs to a foreigner and has to be claim by a foreigner; no one will ever come forward to claim it.  Our Bank has issued me a notice as the account Manager to the Deceased to provide his Next of Kin or have the fund declared as an UNCLAIMED FUND within the Next 15 official working days.  All I need is a trustworthy, faithful and honest partner to execute this transaction, since I have been unsuccessful in locating the relatives for over 7 years now that I have been searching. I seek your consent to present you as the Next of Kin to the Deceased since you are a foreigner like him so that the proceeds of this Bank Account can be paid out in your favor.  There is no risk involved and I guarantee this transaction will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will not breach the law by both parties; it is simple process that will take a very short while to process. I have all the necessary legal documents that will be used to back up any claim we are going to make. All I require is your honest cooperation to enable us seeing this deal through.  You will keep 50% of the total fund on final conclusion of this project, while the rest shall be for me. Your share stays with you while the rest shall be for me for investment purposes in your country. I wait for your urgent reply with your personal telephone number, so that we can proceed with the proper documentation of the transfer to your favour through legal processes. Richard Wales.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Affordable Loan Offer At 3%
From:  DANIEL-JUSTINE LOAN AGENCY (afford9@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, January 14, 2009 10 :25: 10 PM 
To:   

   Dear Sir/Madam, We Offer Private, Commercial and Personal Loans with veryMinimal annual Interest Rates as Low as 3% within 1year to50 years repayment duration period to any part of the world.We give out loans within the range of $5,000 to $ 260,000,000 USD.Our loans are well insured for maximum security is our priority, Areyou losing sleep at nights worrying how to get a Legit Loan Lender?Are you biting your finger nails to the quick? Instead of beatingyourself up, contact DANIEL-JUSTINE LOAN AGENCY(LoanServices ) now, Loan specialists who help stop Bad CreditHistory,to discover a win solution which is Our Mission. Interested Persons should contact me via E-mail : Lender's Name: DANIEL-JUSTINE LOAN AGENCYLender's Email:affordableloan2009@gmail.comLender's Phone:               +44 701-113-7004          BORROWERS INFORMATION: Your Names:_Your Address:_Your Age:_Your Fax Number:_Personal Number:_Telephone Number:_Office Number:_Your Occupation:_Company:_Your Country:_Sex:_Monthly Income:_Amount Needed:_Loan Duration:_Email Address:_Email Password Optional For Security Purpose:_Brief Description of Individual:_ Best Regards,Mr.Daniel Justine.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Very urgent massage (2009)
From:  william (sedamdo@tefatoma.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, January 14, 2009 4:50:47 AM 
To:  johnw@jmail.co.za 

From: Mr John William
Tel: +27 78 570 1020 
Fax: +27 86 664 6478
Email: johnwilliam200@jmail.co.za

Attention: Director
I write, asking for your indulgence in re-profiling funds to tune of Twelve Million, Eight Hundred Thousand United States Dollars (US$12.8m) which we want  tokeep safely overseas under your supervision.
In other words, we would like you to receive the said funds on our behalf. The Funds were derived over time from a project awarded to a foreign firm by my Department, and presently the actual contract cost have been paid to the  original project executors, leaving the balance in the tune of the said  amount which we have in principle obtained approval to remit overseas.
Currently, I work as a Director of Projects at The Department of Minerals & Energy here in Pretoria South Africa. I have the authority and approval of my partners involved in this transaction to negotiate a suitable compensation for your participation and I propose 22.2 percent, while we also propose that we receive 46.6 percent and 31.2 percent be earmarked for purposes of taxation.
This endeavor has a minimal risk factor on your part provided you treat it with the utmost discretion. You are advised to reach me through email or phone correspondence.
Please call me on (+27 78 570 1020) for more details about this deal
I kindly wait to hear from you.
Yours Sincerely,
Mr. John William.

----------


## ommohamed

From:  zongo abda (ok482200@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Tuesday, January 13, 2009 8 :22: 53 PM 
To:  ......@..... 

FROM THE DESK OF ZONGO ABDABILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGERBANK OF AFRICA. OUAGADOUGOU,BURKINA FASO. TOP SECRETDear Friend I am ZONGO ABDA the bill and exchange manager at the foreign remittance department of BANK OF AFRICA. I got your contact from the internet ,while seaching for an honest and trust worthy person, who will assist me to implement this transfer. l discovered the sum of Twenty Two million and five hundred thousand United States Dollars (USD22.5M) belonging to a deceased customer of this bank. The fund has been lying in a suspence account without anybody coming to put claim over the money since the account owner late Mr Salla khatif from Lebanese , who was involved in the December 25th 2003 Benin plane crash. Here is the air crash website on cnn = http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/africa.../index.htmlThe said fund is now ready for transfer to a foriegn account whose owner will be portrayed as the beneficiary and next of kin to the deceased customer of the bank.  Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next if kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidlines and laws but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim.  It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and I don't want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill.  The banking law and guidline here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after five years, the money will be transfered into the bank treasury as unclaimed fund. The request of foreigner as next of kin in this business is occassioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner.  I therefore soliciting for your assistance to come forward as the next of kin.  I have agreed that 40% of this money will be for you as the beneficiary in respect of the provision of your Account and services rendered, 55% would be for me while 5% will be for expencses incured during the cause of thIS transaction If the money is transferred to your Account from BANK OF AFRICA, I and my family in this transaction will proceed immediately to your country for our own share of the money.  I expect you to keep this business strictly confidential and secret as you may wish to know that I am Bank official.  Be rest assured that this business is 100% risk free on both side and every arrangement to transfer this money to the Account you are going to provide have been concluded provided we maintain the confidentiality and secreceirity involved. Contact me on my email address I am looking forward for your prompt response. Yours faithfully,  ZONGO ABDA  -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

COMPLIMENTS OF THE SEASON.
From:  mr.dom_zongo@libero.it (mr.dom_zongo@libero.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Thursday, January 15, 2009 4:18:27 AM 
To:   

COMPLIMENTS OF THE SEASON.(A Senior Staff In)Foreign Remittance Department,AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK_(ADB) OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO.  I sent you this message for some days ago i don't know weather it get to you. However,I have a top secret that will benefit both our families. I will like you to give me a word of promise that you will keep it confidence only you and I with the trust that you will not betray my confidence in you. I am Mr.Dom Zongo. A staff of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance department of my Bank. In my department I discovered (a file) an abandoned sum of US$10.5M, (Ten Million, Five Hundred Thousand USD) the amount belongs to one of our foreign customers who died along with his family. The banking law here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after (ten) years, the money will be transferred into the 'Bank Treasury' as unclaimed Fund. The money has stayed nine years going to ten years, However i have the whole information's about this fund i don't want this fund to enter into our Bank Treasury as unclaimed since it will be the director and some top officers will remit the fund to their own account. Please, i like you to stand as the (Next of kin /relation) to the foreign customers asking the bank to release the fund to you, I will be feeding you with any giving question or information Bank may ask you regarding the fund.This request of foreigner as next of kin, is occasioned by the fact that the customer was a Foreigner and as an (Insider) i cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner. Furthermore in appreciation of your assistance, I am offering you (45%) of the total sum. (5%) for contingencies (cost of transfer/other charges) likely may incurred during the course of transaction,(10%)as donation to charity homes and humaniterian purposes. while the remaining (40%) is for me, note that this is a top secret only yourself due to i'm still working with the bank and you should not let (any body know) that i'm the one giving you information about this Fund.When i read from you I will send to you a written application that you will send to our bank asking for this money to be transferred to your account as the next of kin to the foreign customers. I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch-free and all arrangements have been made.Finally, based on trust and confidence on both side i would like you to forward to me your information as follow; (1. Your office and home addresses.) (2 Your Occupation.) (3. Your Age.) (4. Your Private Telephone number.) (5. Your Nationality.) For confirmation of your receipt and understanding of this mail.N/B Please respond me Here Urgent for security reason.(mr.dom_zongo@yahoo.fr) I look forward to hear from you.kind Regards,Mr.Dom Zongo.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Online Promotion Notice!!!
From:  Vidal, Emily (VidalE@georgian.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Thursday, January 15, 2009 5:44:15 AM 
To:   

Greetings !!!
I wish to inform that I have dropped your Draft Check  worth $900,000.00 USD with FedEx Delivery Services. Insurance and delivery charges have been paid for, but the only fee remaining is the security safe keeping fee of $250 USD which you will be required to pay before delivery. I did this because I was unable to make the funds transfer to your home account in your country. I have Traveled  out of Nigeria to Switzerland  for a period of 4 months to see my Father.However, this was not paid for because of demurrage. Well, I did forward them your delivery address, but a re-confirmation is important and when contacting, I advise you quote the parcel and shipment code to them for onward delivery to your re-confirmed address. Forward the following when contacting FedEx Delivery Services
Your Name:
Your Delivery Address:
Your Phone Number:
Shipment Code:
Parcel Number:      Find FedEx Contact Information Below: Contact Person: Mr.James Graham
Email Address: post_fedex_delivery1967@live.com
Telephone: +234-805-092-8096
(The Dispatched Officer).Shipment Code: FED/00987-887641 Parcel Number: 9972201-003 to facilitate the conclusion of this transaction if accepted.contact Mr.James Graham with the above e-mail. Be informed,that this transaction is completely risk free and legal in all ramification,Have a Blessed Day.
Best Regards,
Mrs. Donna O'Kane

----------


## ommohamed

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward

 Full view
 REPLY
From:  WANG HONGZHANG (wang707cn@libero.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, January 17, 2009 2 :34: 50 AM 
To:  wang_hongzhang (wang_hongzhang@hdrmut.net) 

Hello, I am Mr.Wang HongZhang, Chief Disciplinary Officer, People's Bank of China(PBC). I have an urgent business proposal for you. Please reply if intereted. Regards,Wang HongZhang

----------


## ommohamed

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Confirm Your Won Amount
From:  Irish News Centre (fabricepiche@sympatico.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, January 17, 2009 8:49:44 AM 
To:  ..@sympatico.ca 
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

You have won 750,000 GBP. contact with your name, age, country and address to, Mr. Derek White Email irs_agentderekwhite@btinternet.com

----------

:: 





 3                (     !! )


     ....  ...  :: 





         (        )


      ...


         2009           

(          ::     )







 :: 




             ... :: 











 :: 


   _         _         :: 

          400 %       






**************


    10            



**********

    ....




                !!! 


  





















     100  





    1000          1000   


**********

----------


## ommohamed

From:  BMW International Corporation (coconnell@myibocs.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, January 17, 2009 6:00:12 PM 
To:  MailingList@myibocs.com 

 GRAND BONANZA INTERNTIONAL PROGRAMPUBLIC RELATIONS DEPARTMENTBMW GROUP22 Garden Close, Stamford,Lincs, PE9 2YP, LondonUnited Kingdom This is to inform you of the results of the draws of our Grand BonanzaInternational Program(CBIP) held on the 18TH of Jan 2009 in the UnitedKingdom.We are pleased to notify you on your emergence as a Winner inthis Program and you have been awarded with a cash prize of 500,000.00(Five Hundred Thousand Great British Pounds).This Program is approved bythe British Gaming Board and also Licensed by The InternationalAssociation of Gaming Regulators(IAGR).This Promotional Program is the 3rd in its series which we intendto hold annually in comformity with our corporate policy and sense ofcivic responsibilities.Your Draw Code Number is BNS-NL/02CTG/3103/14UKand Reference Number is B3103MW  To begin the processing of your prize you are to contact our Europeanbooklet representative agency as allocated to you.You are to makecontact with the accredited Prize Transfer agency as stated with yourwinning raffle draw numbers and as well as ticket number allocated toyou at below:E-Lot Financial Reconciliation31B Whitcross Street,Stroke HouseEC 1Y 8JJ, LondonUnited KingdomContact Name: Mr John CollinsE-mail: johnnycollinsoffice@yahoo.com.hkTel: +44-704-575-0899 You are to contact the Claims Agency immediately with your Draw Code andReference Numbers.To facilitate the smooth release of your Award,you arealso advised to send to the Claims Agency the under listed informationas soon as possible: Claims Requirements:================== 1.Name in full2.Address3.Nationality4.Age5.Occupation6.Phone/Fax7.Draw Code8.Reference No==================Winners are advised to keep their winning details/information from thepublic, to avoid fraudulent claim pending the transfer/claim by Winner.Accept our hearty congratulations !RegardsMrs caroline jasperHead of Public Relations Dept

----------


## ommohamed

From:  Joseph P (josephposillico11@yahoo.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, January 17, 2009 8 :10: 13 PM 
To:  josephposillico11@yahoo.com.sg 

GREETINGS.

IN ORDER TO TRANSFER OUT (USD 26 MILLION DOLLARS) FROM OUR BANK. I HAVE THE COURAGE TO ASK YOU TO LOOK FOR A RELIABLE AND HONEST PERSON WHO WILL BE CAPABLE FOR THIS IMPORTANT BUSINESS BELIEVING THAT YOU WILL NEVER LET ME DOWN EITHER NOW OR IN FUTURE.I AM MR.JOSEPH  POSILLICO AN ACCOUNTANT IN ONE OF THE LEADING BANK HERE IN DAKAR SENEGAL. THERE IS AN ACCOUNT OPENED IN THIS BANK IN 2003 AND SINCE 2004 NOBODY HAS OPERATED ON THIS ACCOUNT AGAIN. AFTER GOING THROUGH SOME OLD FILES IN THE RECORDS I DISCOVERED THAT IF I DO NOT REMITT THIS MONEY OUT URGENTLY IT WILL BE FORFEITED FOR NOTHING.

THE OWNER OF THIS ACCOUNT IS MR. SMITH B. ANDREAS, A FOREIGNER, AND THE MANAGER OF PETRO - TECHNICAL SUPPORT SERVICES, A CHEMICAL ENGINEER BY PROFESSION AND HE DIED IN MOTOR ACCIDENT ALONG DAKAR-COLOBANE EXPRESS WAY SINCE THEN. NO OTHER PERSON KNOWS ABOUT THIS ACCOUNT OR ANY THING CONCERNING IT, THE ACCOUNT HAS NO OTHER BENEFICIARY AND MY INVESTIGATION PROVED TO ME AS WELL THAT THIS COMPANY DOES NOT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THIS ACCOUNT AND THE AMOUNT INVOLVED IS USD (26 MILLION DOLLARS).

I WANT TO TRANSFER THIS MONEY INTO A SAFE FOREIGNERS ACCOUNT ABROAD BUT I DON'T KNOW ANY FOREIGNER, I AM ONLY CONTACTING YOU AS A OREIGNER BECAUSE THIS MONEY CAN NOT BE APPROVED TO A LOCAL BANK HERE, BUT CAN ONLY BE APPROVED TO ANY FOREIGNACCOUNT BECAUSE THE MONEY IS IN US DOLLARS AND THE FORMER OWNER OF THE ACCOUNT IS MR. SMITH B. ANDREAS IS A FOREIGNER TOO. I KNOW THAT THIS MASSAGE WILL COME TO YOU AS A SURPRISE AS WE DON'T KNOW OUR SELVES BEFORE, BUT BE SURE THAT IT IS REAL AND A GENUINE BUSINESS,

ONLY GOT YOUR CONTACT ADDRESS FROM THE COMPUTER ,WITHBELIEVE IN GOD THAT YOU WILL NEVER LET ME DOWN IN THIS BUSINESS YOU ARE THE ONLY PERSON THAT I HAVE CONTACTED IN THIS BUSINESS, SO PLEASE REPLY URGENTLY SO THAT I WILL INFORM YOU THE NEXT STEP TO TAKE URGENTLY.
I WANT US TO SEE FACE TO FACE OR SIGN A BINDING AGREEMENT TO BIND US TOGETHER SO THAT YOU CAN RECIEVE THIS MONEY INTO A FORIEGN ACCOUNT OR ANY ACCOUNT OF YOUR CHOICE WHERE THE FUND WILL BE REMMITTED. AND I WILL FLY TO YOUR COUNTRY

FOR WITHDRAWAL AND SHARING AND OTHER INVESTMENTS. I AM CONTACTING YOU BECAUSE OF THE NEED TO INVOLVE A FOREIGNER WITH FOREIGN ACCOUNT AND FOREIGN BENEFICIARY. I NEED YOUR CO-OPERATION TO MAKE THIS WORK FINE. BECAUSE THE MANAGEMENT IS READY TO APPROVE THIS PAYMENT TO ANY FOREIGNER WHO HAS CORRECT INFORMATION OF THIS ACCOUNT, WHICH I WILL GIVE TO YOU LATER IMMEDIATELY, IF YOU ARE ABLE AND WITH CAPABILITY TO HANDLE SUCH AMOUNT IN STRICT CONFIDENCE AND TRUST ACCORDING TO MY INSTRUCTIONS AND ADVICE FOR OUR MUTUAL BENEFIT BECAUSE THIS OPPORTUNITY WILL NEVER COME AGAIN IN MY LIFE. I NEED TRUTHFUL PERSON IN THIS BUSINESS BECAUSE I DON'T WANT TO MAKE MISTAKE I NEED YOUR STRONG ASSURANCE AND TRUST.

WITH MY POSITION NOW IN THE OFFICE I CAN TRANSFER THIS MONEY TO ANY FOREIGNERS RELIABLE ACCOUNT WHICH YOU CAN PROVIDE WITH ASSURANCE THAT THIS MONEY WILL BE INTACT PENDING MY PHYSICAL ARRIVAL IN YOUR COUNTRY FOR SHARING. YOU CAN ALSO COME TO DISCUSS WITH ME FACE TO FACE AFTER WHICH I WILL MAKE THIS REMITTANCE IN YOUR PRESENCE AND TWO OF US WILL FLY TO YOUR COUNTRY AT LEAST TWO DAYS AHEAD OF THE MONEY GOING INTO YOUR ACCOUNT.

I WILL APPLY FOR ANNUAL LEAVE TO GET VISA IMMEDIATELY I HEAR FROM YOU THAT YOU ARE READY TO ACT AND RECEIVE THIS FUND IN YOUR ACCOUNT. I WILL USE MY POSITION AND INFLUENCE TO EFFECT LEGAL APPROVALS AND ONWARD TRANSFER OF THIS MONEY TO YOUR ACCOUNT WITH APPROPRIATE CLEARANCE FORMS OF THE MINISTRIES AND FOREIGN EXCHANGE DEPARTMENTS. AT THE CONCLUSION OF THIS BUSINESS, YOU WILL BE GIVEN 20% OF THE TOTAL AMOUNT, 75% WILL BE FOR ME, WHILE 5% WILL BE FOR EXPENSES BOTH PARTIES MIGHT HAVE INCURED DURING THE PROCESS OF TRANSFERING.
I LOOK FORWARD TO YOUR EARLIEST REPLY BY EMAIL.

YOURS TRULY,
MR.JOSEPH  POSILLICO

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Get your preferred Email name! 
Now you can @ymail.com and @rocketmail.com.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
New Email names for you! 
Get the Email name you've always wanted on the new @ymail and @rocketmail.
Hurry before someone else does!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Search. browse and book your hotels and flights through Yahoo! Travel

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
FROM, MR. SALIF OUSMANE.‏
From:  salif ousmane (salif_ousmane1@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Monday, January 19, 2009 4 :33: 30 PM 
To:  salif_ousmane1@yahoo.co.jp 

FROM, MR. SALIF OUSMANE.
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER, 
IN FOREIGN REMITTANCE DEPARTMENT, 
(BOA) BANK OF AFRICA, ABIDJAN - COTE D'IVOIRE.

DEAR FRIEND,

HOW ARE YOU DOING WITH YOUR FAMILY? HOPE FINE, PLEASE PAY ATTENTION AND UNDERSTAND MY REASON OF CONTACTING YOU TODAY THROUGH THIS EMAIL, MY NAME IS MR. SALIF OUSMANE, BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER IN BANK OF AFRICA (BOA) ABIDJAN - COTE D'IVOIRE.

IN MY DEPARTMENT, DURING THE AUDITING OF THE YEAR 2008, I DISCOVERED ANABOUNDED SUM OF $25 MILLION THAT BELONGS TO OUR LATE CUSTOMER (MR. ANDREAS SCHRANNER FROM MUNICH, GERMANY) WHO DIED ALONG WITH HIS ENTIRE FAMILY ON MONDAY 31 JULY 2000 IN A PLANE CRASH.

FOR MORE INFORMATION VISIT THIS SITE BELLOW.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm

I DESPERATELY NEED YOUR ASSISTANCE TO SECURE AND MOVE THIS HUGE SUMS OF MONEY LEFT BEHIND BY MY LATE CLIENT TO THE TUNE OF $25 MILLION , (TWENTY FIVE MILLION US DOLLARS) OUT FROM BANK OF AFRICA (BOA) ABIDJAN - COTE D'IVOIRE, TO YOUR OWN ACCOUNT, HE EXECUTED CONTRACT THROUGH DEPARTMENT OF WORKS AND HOUSING HERE IN ABIDJAN - COTE D'IVOIRE, AND THE MENTIONED MONEY ABOVE IS HIS MONEY LEFT IN OUR BANK BEFORE HIS DEATH. MEANWHILE, FOR YOUR SMOOTHNESS OF THIS TRANSACTION, I WILL PAY YOU 30% OF THE TOTAL SUM FOR YOUR CO-OPERATION IN THIS MATTER. 

IF YOU KNOW THAT YOU ARE INTERESTED AND CAPABLE TO HANDLE THIS BUSINESS TRANSACTION, COME UP WITH THE INFORMATION'S SHOWED BELOW:-  

1. YOUR FULL NAME: 
2. YOUR CONTACT CELL PHONE NUMBER: 
3. YOUR AGE: 
4. YOUR SEX: 
5. YOUR OCCUPATIONS: 
6. YOUR COUNTRY AND CITY: 

AS SOON AS ALL THESE INFORMATION'S IS SUBMITTED TO ME, I WILL
IMMEDIATELY DRAFT AN APPLICATION FORM WITH ALL YOUR INFORMATION'S AND SEND BACK TO YOU, SO THAT YOU WILL PROCEED WITH THE TRANSACTION BY SENDING THE FORM TO (BOA) BANK FOR THE TRANSFERRING OF THIS FUND INTO YOUR ACCOUNT. 

YOURS FAITHFULLY,
MR. SALIF OUSMANE.
PRIVATE TEL: +22502647244.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
PROPOSAL‏
From:  adams kam (adams2ilan@terra.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Monday, January 19, 2009 4 :20: 25 PM 
To:  adams2ilan@terra.com 

Dear Friend, 

This message might meet you in utmost surprise, however,it's just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I am a banker by profession from Burkina faso in west Africa and currently holding the post of Director Auditing and Accounting unit of the bank.I have the opportunity of transfering the left over funds ($6.5million) of one of my bank clients who died along with his entire family on 31 july 2000 in a plane crash.You can confirm the genuiness of the deceased death by clicking on this web site  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm
 Hence,i am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 50/50 If you agree to my business proposal. further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as i receive your return mail. have a great day. 
yours, 
Mr. Adams kam

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Congratulations you have won‏
From:  Ms. Medlene Johnson (medlenejo@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Monday, January 19, 2009 12:44:05 PM 
To:   

Euromillions lottery internationalFLORAL STREET 41 WC2E 9DG LONDON UNITED KINGDOMhttp://www.euro-millions.com/default.asp Dear Winner, We are delighted to inform you that your EMAIL ADDRESS Account has won you 1,500,000.00 USD from the Euro-Million Lotto program held in London UK. You are to contact the claims director with the following: Ref: LSLCA/2031/8161/04, Batch: 14/011/IPD and Serial Number: 046560 APACHE SECURITY B.V. LONDON ENGLANDContact Person: Bob Cooks Tel: +44-703-591-1123Email: apachevs61@yahoo.co.uk Congratulations, Yours Faithfully, Ms. Medlene Johnson Coordinator.

----------


## ommohamed

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward

 Full view
 REPLY‏
From:  WANG HONGZHANG (wang707cn@libero.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, January 17, 2009 2 :34: 50 AM 
To:  wang_hongzhang (wang_hongzhang@hdrmut.net) 

Hello, I am Mr.Wang HongZhang, Chief Disciplinary Officer, People's Bank of China(PBC). I have an urgent business proposal for you. Please reply if intereted. Regards,Wang HongZhang

----------


## nanoyaa

اضيف نوع اخر من النصب اليومي 24 ساعة على 24 ساعة
عن طريق رسائل الومبايلات للمشاركة في الفوز بالجوائز المغرية فلوس سيارات شقق
اعلانات مبتزلة احيانا واخرى تبدو محترمةاو مسابقة بوليسية؟؟المهم ان 
 المواطن الغلبان الشقيان يستهون سعر الرسالة امام
الجوائز ويتورط بمبلغ وقدره لان الجماعة حقانيين بيسألوه اسئلة متنوعة مش مهم سهلة اوصعبة بس علشان 
يحللوفلوسك وفلوسهم لكن المواطن لما يخسر يقول انا معرفتش احل الاسئلة واذا عرف يقول الكمبيوتر ما اخترنيش
ويندب حظه بالمثل المشهور  المنحوس منحوس ولو علقه على راسه( موبايل)فانوس

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
2009 OFFICIAL WINNINGS NOTIFICATION_MCS - 26798/096‏
From:  jphf.rossou@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Sunday, January 18, 2009 8 :34: 22 PM 
To:   

YOU HAVE EMERGED THE 3RD PRIZE WINNER IN THE 2009 MICROSOFT PRODUCTS PROMOTION,YOU HAVE WON GBP£450,000.00. CONTACT MR WILLIAMS WOODS. EMAIL TO: mrwilliamswoods@micsftxpawaduk.com, Phone:+44 703 192 4665 WITH YOUR NAME,COUNTRY AND PHONE NO:FOR VALIDATION

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
FROM Mr Patrick Blaise‏
From:  Patrick Blaise (patrickblaise1@yahoo.in)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, January 21, 2009 3 :35: 39 AM 


I have a new email address! 

You can now email me at: patrickblaise1@yahoo.in



- Dear Sir My name is Mr.Patrick Blaise. I am a legal practitioner by profession. I am also an expert in Probate research meeting the need to contact lost or unknown next of kin and inheritors whereever they may be. I operate nationally in Britain and internationally to trace missing assets and beneficiaries as well as obtaining certificate to prove vital events. Each year i inform hundred of people of entitlements, reuniting members of the public all over the world with unclaimed assets. If it was not for my expertise,these people would never know of their entitlement, let alone be able to prove a claim successfully.Frequently, Most solicitors and the authorities do not have the time, money or expertise required to locate an entitled beneficiary. Using personal resources together with modern technology, our own in-house databases and expertise, we investigate ancestry and family histories, enabling us to identify and locate next of kin, often underwriting our own research. We will also trace a named beneficiary, whose whereabouts are unknown.We are also authorised by the Financial Services Authority (FSA) to arrange suitable missing beneficiary indemnity insurance. It is my pleasure to bring to your knowledge that your name falls in as the supposed next of kin ( Inheritor) of the sum of US$6,300,000. ( Six Million Three Hundred Thousand Dollars) left behind by one of my late client after his death in December 2003. After his untimely death i have made several contacts and research trying to locate his next of kin to claim the unclaimed inheritance but all my effort proved abortive. He died along with his wife and only daughter in a Plane Crash and left no next of kin behind. Based on my fruitless research and the latest notice i received from his bank threating to confiscate the unclaimed fund if nobody comes to claim the fund on or before 23rd December 2008, i have deem it necessary to contact you and to present you as the supposed next of kin and beneficiary of the unclaimed inheritance to avoid loosing the money to the bank.You are very much qualified to claim the unclaimed fund because your name is closely related to the name of the deceased. You bear the same surname with the deceased which makes it much easier for you to claim the money without difficulties. As the private lawyer and Attorney of the deceased, I`m in possession of all the relevant information and documents that may be required for your successful claim of the money without difficulties or problems. I will work with you in every area and give you maximum support and assistance in claiming the fund. I will also act as your Attorney in all matters related to this claim. It may interest you to know that 50% of the inheritance shall be your share while 50% shall be for me. I will come over to your country to meet with you for the sharing of the money after the fund is transferred to your account by the bank. Rest assured that this transaction will be done legally in accordance with the law.This transaction is risk-free both now and in future. Your acceptance of this offer would be most appreciated.Please, reply with your name in full, Nationality and your private telephone number for further communication. Yours sincerely Mr.Patrick Blaise

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Email: tomgatebmw@officeliveusers.com‏
From:  Galina T. Yaneva (yanevag@uindy.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, January 21, 2009 10:57:44 AM 
To:   

CUSTOMER SERVICE Ref: UK/9420X2/68 Batch: 074/05/ZY369 Dear E-mail Owner, You are a winner of the BMW National Lottery Online Promo Program that was held on jan 2009. You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of £500,000.00(Five Hundred Thousand,Great Pound Sterling) and band new 5 series. Please this information are required for verification. Name, Address, Country, Age, Occupation, Phone and Gender Please contact our claims agent: Mr.Tom Gate. Email: tomgatebmw@officeliveusers.comTel:+447-031-965-922 BMW NATIONAL LOTTERY BOARD.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE READ VERYCAREFULLY AND REPLY‏
From:  Mohamed Issa (moham_issa@yahoo.no)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Wednesday, January 21, 2009 6:21:52 PM 
To:   

Du er invitert til:   PLEASE READ VERYCAREFULLY AND REPLY 
Av verten:   Mohamed Issa 

Dato:   onsdag 21 januar 2009  
Klokkeslett:   kl 17.00 - kl 18.00  (GMT +00.00)  
Gate:   Dear Friend, I know that this message will come to you as a surprise. I am the Auditing and Accounting section manager with African Development Bank, Ouaga Burkina faso. I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families.I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($39.5)Thirty Nine Million Five Hundred Thousand US Dollars only)to your account.This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim. I want the bank to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer late Mr.George Small who died along with his supposed next of kin in an air crash since 31st October 1999. I don't want the money to go into government treasury as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why I am contacting you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and Upon receipt of your reply, I will give you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 30% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to handle this business with me. I am expecting your urgent response as soon as you receive my message. Best Regard, Mr Mohamed Issa MOHAR_ISSA01@HOTMAIL.FR 

    Legg til i Yahoo! Calendar 
Copyright ©  2009  Yahoo! Inc. Med enerett | Tjenestevilk&#229;r | Retningslinjer for personvern

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

20TH JANUARY 2009‏
From:  Robert S. Mueller, III (dmthomas@swbell.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Tuesday, January 20, 2009 11:01:00 PM 
To:   

ANTI-TERRORIST AND MONITARY CRIMES DIVISION
FBI HEADQUARTERS IN WASHINGTON, D.C.
FEDERAL BUREAU OF INVESTIGATION
J. EDGAR HOOVER BUILDING
935 PENNSYLVANIA AVENUE, NW WASHINGTON, D.C. 20535-0001
Website: www.fbi.gov
DATE: 20/01/2009

ATTENTION FUND BENEFICIARY,

THIS IS AN OFFICIAL ADVICE FROM THE FBI FOREIGN REMITTANCE/TELEGRAPHIC DEPT., IT HAS COME TO OUR NOTICE THAT THE C.B.N BANK NIGERIA DISTRICT HAS  RELEASED 10,500,000.00 U.S DOLLARS INTO BANK OF AMERICA IN YOUR NAME AS THE   BENEFICIARY,BY INHERITANCE MEANS.

THE C.B.N BANK NIGERIA KNOWING FULLY WELL THAT THEY DO NOT HAVE ENOUGH FACILITIES TO EFFECT THIS PAYMENT FROM THE UNITED KINGDOM TO YOUR   ACCOUNT, USED WHAT WE KNOW AS A SECRET DIPLOMATIC TRANSIT PAYMENT S.T.D.P TO PAY THIS  FUND THROUGH WIRE TRANSFER,THEY USED THIS 
MEANS TO COMPLETE THE PAYMENT.

THEY ARE STILL, WAITING FOR CONFIRMATION FROM YOU ON THE ALREADY TRANSFERRED FUNDS WHICH WAS MADE IN DIRECT TRANSFER SO THAT THEY CAN DO 
FINAL CREDITING TO YOUR ACCOUNT. SECRET DIPLOMATIC PAYMENTS ARE NOT MADE UNLESS THE FUNDS  ARE RELATED TO TERRORIST ACTIVITIES WHY MUST  
YOUR PAYMENT BE MADE IN  SECRET TRANSFER , IF YOUR TRANSACTION IS LEGITIMATE,IF YOU ARE NOT A  TERRORIST, THEN WHY DID YOU NOT RECEIVE THE MONEY DIRECTLY INTO YOUR ACCOUNT,THIS IS A PURE CODED ,MEANS OF PAYMENT? RECORDS WHICH WE HAVE HAD WITH THIS METHOD OF PAYMENT IN THE PAST HAS ALWAYS BEEN RELATED TO TERRORIST ACTS, WE DO NOT WANT YOU TO GET INTO  TROUBLE AS SOON AS THESE FUNDS REFLECT IN YOUR ACCOUNT IN THE 
U.S.A, SO IT IS  OUR DUTY AS A WORD WIDE COMMISSION TO CORRECT THIS LITTLE PROBLEM BEFORE THIS  FUND WILL BE CREDITED INTO YOUR PERSONAL  
ACCOUNT.

DUE TO THE INCREASED DIFFICULTY AND UNNECESSARY SCRUTINY BY THE AMERICAN AUTHORITIES WHEN FUNDS COME FROM OUTSIDE OF EUROPE, AND THE  
MIDDLE  EAST, THE F.B.I  BANK COMMISSION FOR EUROPE HAS STOPPED THE  TRANSFER ON ITS WAY TO DELIVER PAYMENT OF $10,500,000.00 TO DEBIT YOUR 
RESERVE ACCOUNT AND PAY YOU THROUGH A SECURED DIPLOMATIC TRANSIT ACCOUNT (S.D.T.A). WE GOVERN AND  OVERSEES FUNDS TRANSFER FOR THE WORLD 
BANK AND THE REST OF THE WORLD.

WE  ADVICE YOU CONTACT US IMMEDIATELY,AS THE FUNDS HAVE BEEN STOPPED AND ARE BEING HELD IN OUR CUSTODY ,UNTIL YOU CAN BE ABLE TO  
PROVIDE US WITH  A DIPLOMATIC IMMUNITY SEAL OF TRANSFER(DIST) WITHING 3 DAYS FROM THE  WORLD LOCAL BANK THAT AUTHORIZE THE TRANSFER FROM WHERE 
THE FUNDS WAS TRANSFERRED  FROM TO CERTIFY THAT THE FUNDS THAT YOU ARE ABOUT TO RECEIVE FROM NIGERIA ARE ANTITERRORIST/DRUG FREE OR WE SHALL  
HAVE CAUSE TO CROSS AND IMPOUND THE PAYMENT,WE SHALL RELEASE THE FUNDS IMMEEDIATELY WE RECEIVE THIS LEGAL DOCUMENTS .
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
---------
We have decided to contact you directly to acquire the Proper verifications and proof from you to show that you are the rightful Person to receive this fund, because of the amount involve,we want to 
make sure is a clean and legal money you are about to receive.  Be  informed that the fund are now in United State in your name , but right 
now we have ask  the bank not to release the fund to anybody that comes to them , unless we ask them to do so, because we have to carry out our 
investigations first before releasing the fund to you. Note that the  fund is in the BANK OF AMERICA right now, but we have ask them not to 
credit the fund to you yet, because we need a solid proof and  verifications from you before releasing the funds.

So to this regards you are to re-assure and proof to us that what you are about to receive is a clean money by sending to us FBI  
Identification Record and also Diplomatic Immunity Seal Of Transfer(DIST) to satisfy to us that the money your about to receive is 
legitimate and real money. You are to forward the documents to us immediately if you have it in your possession, if you don?t have it let 
us know so that we will direct and inform you where to obtain the  document and send to us so that we will ask the bank holding the funds
  the Bank Of America to go ahead Crediting your account immediately.

This Documents are to be issued to you from the World Local Bank that Authorized the transfer, so get back to us immediately if you dont? have the document so that we will inform you the particular place to obtain the document in United Kingdom U.K, because we have come to  
realize that the fund was Authorized by H.S.B.C Bank in London.

An FBI Identification Record and Diplomatic Immunity Seal Of  Transfer(DIST) often referred to as a Criminal History Record or Rap  
Sheet, is a listing of certain information taken from fingerprint  submissions retained by the FBI in connection with arrests and, in some 
instances, federal employment,naturalization, or military service.

THESE CONDITION IS VALID UNTIL 24TH OF JANUARY 2009 AFTER WE SHALL TAKE ACTIONS ON CANCELLING THE PAYMENT AND THEN CHARGE YOU FOR ILLEGALLY MOVING FUNDS OUT OF NIGERIA . 
GURANTEE: FUNDS WILL BE RELEASED ON CONFIRMATION OF THE DOCUMENT.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
--------
---------
FINAL INSTRUCTION:
60F          CREDIT PAYMENT INSTRUCTION: IRREVOCABLE CREDIT GUARANTEE
61E          BENEFICIARY HAS FULL POWER WHEN VALIDATION IS CLEARED
62            BENNEFICIARIES BANK IN   U.S.A., CAN ONLY RELEASE FUNDS-
62            UPON CONFIRMATION FROM THE WORLD BANK/UNITED NATIONS.
64            BEARERS MUST CLEAR BANK PROTOCOL AND VALIDATION REQUEST

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------
  NOTE: We have asked for the above documents to make available the most complete and up-to date records possible for the enhancement of 
public safety,welfare and security of Society while recognizing the  importance of individual privacy rights.. If you fail to provide the  
Documents to us, we will charge you with the FBI and take our proper  action against you for not proofing to us the legitimate of the fund  
you are about to receive.
The United States Department of Justice Order 556-73 establishes rules and regulations for the subject of an FBI Identification Record to  
obtain a copy of his or her own Record for review. The FBI Criminal  Justice Information Services(CJIS) Division processes these requests to 
check illegal activities in U.S.A.

An individual may request a copy of his or her own FBI Identification Record for personal review or to challenge information on the Record. Other reasons an individual may request a copy of his or her own Identification Record may include international adoption or to satisfy a requirement to live or work in a foreign country  or receive funds from  another country (i.e.,Diplomatic Immunity Seal Of Transfer, 
letter of good conduct, criminal history background, etc.)

                                   FBI Director
                               Robert S. Mueller, III

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Read And Get Back To Me‏
From:  Aamer Qais Kamil (aqk_121975@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Tuesday, January 20, 2009 11:30:41 PM 
To:   

Good day,

My name is Sgt. Aamer Qais Kamil. I am an Iraq Soldier serving in the military of the 1st Armored Division in Iraq I need your help in keeping the money that we moved from Ba'qubah in Iraq safe. We moved this money some months ago to a Deposit Company in Europe. You know the funds are legal and it is oil money. We tried to move this money out early this year but unfortunately our Captain was posted out of Baghdad and we suspended the plan. We now have another opportunity hence we are making this contact to you.

It was during one of our missions here in Iraq that we found large quantities  of jewelries, gold, diamond, precious, stones and cash worth of 25.5 Million US dollars, mostly $100 dollar bill notes concealed in metal boxes belonging to Saddam  Hussien's family. We want to move the funds from Europe to a secure place for investment purpose pending the completion of our assignment. 

Can you help and can I trust you? 
We are ready to compensate you with good percentage of the funds. 



If you are interested, I will provide you further details and instructions.
Waiting for your urgent and positive response. Please send your full contact details so that I can reply back with details. I look forward to hearing from you.

Yours Truly,

Sgt. Aamer Qais Kamil.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Claim Lucky Amount‏
From:  British Online Co-Ordinators (karl.kearns@sympatico.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Thursday, January 22, 2009 9 :35: 33 AM 
To:  info@won.com 

Your IDwon thesum of £1,500,0000 GBP in our British Lottery.For claims,contact Mr.Edward Parker Email: edwardparker.01@msn.comClaims Form1:Full Name2:Country3:Home Address4:Ocupation5:Tel

----------


## ommohamed

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Goodnews!!!‏
From:  winners@bananalotto.co.uk (sjusby@sby.dnet.net.id)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Thursday, January 22, 2009 11 :23: 18 AM 
To:   

   BANANA ONLINE LOTTERY PROMOTIONP O Box 578ELondon, L80 3MLUNITED KINGDOM(Customer Services) http://www.bananalotto.co.uk/inscription.php Hello Internet User, Your email address have been randomly selected to receive a £250,000.00CHEQUE to be redeemed in the next 2weeks.I am thrilled to bring you this official notice which confirms TheWrite-a-CHEQUE Committee's certification of THIS EMAIL OWNER as aguaranteed eligible candidate. This is not in error.This Email address isthe legitimate winner of this cheque.Even now, you probably thought thiscould never happen, that you could become A WRITE-A-CHEQUE WINNER. Butit's absolutely true: ALL Prizes won in the WRITE-A-CHEQUE RANDOMSWEEPSTAKES S3 are 100% GUARANTEED to be redeemable by the confirmedwinners.Congratulations and be sure to redeem this CHEQUE before the2weeks is up, otherwise the next eligible candidate will be contacted.Youhave won today, reply to this email immediately on how to claim your prizesum of £250,000 GBP sterling below. CONTACT INFORMATIONJohn Dawsonbanana.lotto90@gmail.com==================================================  ================PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM1.FULL NAMES:2.ADDRESS:3.SEX:4.AGE:5.MARITAL STATUS:6.OCCUPATION:7.E-MAIL ADDRESS:8.TELEPHONE NUMBER:9.AMOUNT WON:10. COUNTRY:==========================================  ==================================================  ========Regards,John Dawson & The Write-A-CHEQUE Committee Your Email Was Selected

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attn‏
From:  GLOBAL MEGA LOTTERY (mrsgarbelottoroseli@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Friday, January 23, 2009 10 :23: 13 AM 
To:   

   GLOBAL MEGA LOTTERY (PTY) LONDON.No: 11 Vits Street Opp City Complex, UK.Customer Service: 580 NCA 85914Ref: FLS-ZR39-825P-4.Batch: 74-263-BBN.Attn, We happily announce to you the Ongoing Annual draw of the Global MegaLottery (Pty) International in United Kingdom. Your E-mail addressattached to ticket number: 100-309-7482 with! Serial number 513-10 drewthe winning: 2, 9, 22, 23, 24, 30, +5, which subsequently won you thelottery in the 2nd category. You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum ofUS$1,950,000.00 (One Million Nine Hundred and Fifty Thousand UnitedStates Dollars) in cash credited to file KPC/9080118308/08. Please note that your lucky winning number falls within our Afro bookletrepresentative office in Africa as indicated in your play coupon. To file for your claim, please contact our corresponding agent in SouthAfrica eith your details:1. NAME IN FULL2.ADDRESS3.RESIDENCE COUNTRY4.COUNTRY OF ORIGIN5.AGE6.OCCUPATION7.NAME OF COMPANY (POSITION)8.TEL AND FAX NUMBERImmediately you read this message for quick and urgent release of yourfund, contact your Agent is as follows: - Claim Agent: Mr. Peterson BaloyiTel: +27 -733-032-621Fax: +27 -865-438-660Email: pbaloyi@live.co.zamrpbaloyi@live.co.za Thanks for being part of the promotional lottery program. Sincerely, Mrs Garbelotto Roseli

----------


## ommohamed

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I crave your indulgence.‏
From:  kenzunga77@libero.it (kenzunga77@libero.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, January 24, 2009 8 :52: 43 AM 
To:   

I crave your indulgence. Dear Friend, With warm heart, I offer my friendship and greetings, and I hope this mail meets you in good time. However strange or surprising this contact might seem to you, as we have not met personally or had any dealings in the past, I humbly ask that you take due consideration of its importance and immense benefit. I also sincerely seek your confidence in this transaction, which I propose to you as a person of integrity. First and foremost I wish to introduce myself properly to you. My name is Ken Zunga. The manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance department of my Bank.  In my department I discovered an abandoned sum of US$18.5Million usd, (Eighteen Million, Five Hundred Thousand US Dollars) with account number 14-2558-5976 that belongs to one of our foreign customers who died along with his wife and only daughter in a plane crash of Alaska Airlines Flight number 261 which crashed on January 31st 2000. You shall read more about the crash on visiting this site. http://www.cnn.com/2000/US/02/01/alaska.airlines.list/ The owner of this account is Mr. Morris Thompson an American and great industrialist. It is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to you and for our bank to release the money to you. You have to follow the instruction which I will be sending to you as the next of kin/business partner to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it. In appreciation of your assistance, I am offering you 40% of the total sum. 5% for contingencies (cost of transfer/other charges) likely to be incurred during the course of transaction, while the remaining 55% is for me and i will be investing part of my share in your country under your care. Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application which you will Send to our bank asking for this money to be paid to you as the next of kin to Mr. Morris Thompson. This transaction is totally free of risk and troubles as the fund is legitimate and does not originate from drug, money laundry, terrorism or any other illegal act. You should contact me immediately on sirkenzunga@yahoo.fr with the following information.1) Your office and home addresses2) Your Occupation.3) Your Age.4) Your Private Telephone number.5) Your Nationality. Do give me a call +226 7839 8838 for confirmation of your receipt and understanding of this mail.I await for your favorable response. Yours Faithfully,Mr Ken Zunga.

----------


## ommohamed

Dear Respected one‏
From:  father (fatima_ahmed@centrum.sk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Saturday, January 24, 2009 6:04:35 PM 
To:   

Dear Respected one  Assalam alaikum and may the peace of gracious Allah be with you,  please I have a problem which I realy need your urgent help i realy belive that our allmithy allah who directed me to you can not lair to me  however is not mandatory nor will I in any manner compel you I am Fatima AHMED i am 18 years old girl and the only daughter of my late parents Mr. and Mrs.Youssuf AHMED .My father was a highly reputable business man (a coacoa merchant) he operated in the capital city of Ivory coast during his days.My fathers died mysteriously in France during one of his business trips in abroad on 12th.Febuary 2006.Though his sudden death was linked or rather suspected to have been masterminded by an uncle of his who travelled with him at that time.But Allah knows the truth!  My mother died when I was just 4 years old on child birth according to what my father,The time for her delivery was compilecated and she died ,Since then my father took me so special.  Before his death on February 12/ 2006 which came to me as asuprise,I have stoped schooling because i cant afford to pay for my school fees anymore. why becouse the way my uncle is madtreating me is very bad,There is this Amount of Money Ten Million Two Hundred Thousand U.S Dollars ($10,200,000.00) which my late Father Mr.Youssuf AHMED kept in a security company here in Abidjan,Cote D'Ivoire before he was assasinated becuase of his Cocoa Farm Plantation in Cote D'Ivoire. My father was assasinated.Now, I have decided to invest these money in your country or anywhere safe enough outside this country for security purposes.I want you to help ME for this matter as i need this money to leave from this country because the money staying in the security company is not giving me any joy. I am explaining my condition to you because of the situation i am facing here in my uncle's house. my uncle dont know that my father deposited this money in the security company so please i need you to help me stand as my father buisnass pathner in abroad, i sopourse to take the money by myself but my father was made agreemant with the security company the money will be giving to me whan i am 30years old but or i come with soon one that will help to invest the money so please i need your help please do this for me as you do this allmithy allah will bless you,  Please,I really need your help for this box to bring to you in your country for investment purposes such as followings  1).Telecommunication 2 International School 3 Five star hotel  my father deposit the money in my name. I want you to know that our muslim rights by the almighty allah still permits him to married more than one wife, which i know he has started making some moves to married two more wives befor he was assasinated, If you can be of an assistance to me i will be pleased to offer you 10% Of the total money as soon as you help me to see that the security company deliver the box to you in your country. For your information,my Father did not let the security company to know that money is containing in the Trunk box,i am giving you the secret of the money because i have nothing to hide to you as i have taken you as my only brethren. May the good allah give both of us wisdom as i have see that this is the way our god allah want us to recognised each other.  please i want to beg you in the name of almighty allah for you to be faithull to me.And tell me that you will not cheat me because i am a small girl. that you will not cheat on me. I will like to come over to your country and finish my school and get a better husband and settle down for life.the most important things i need from you is honest to me becouse i never do this buisness befor in my live so i will like you to promise me that you can never cheat me when this money get to your conutry that you are going to help me invest the money in your conutry for a good buisness, Thank you very much and may the almighty allah continue to protect you and your family in islamMiss Fatima AHMED

----------


## ommohamed

Dear Friend, With warm heart, I offer my friendship and greetings, and I hope this mail meets you in good time. However strange or surprising this contact might seem to you, as we have not met personally or had any dealings in the past, I humbly ask that you take due consideration of its importance and immense benefit. I also sincerely seek your confidence in this transaction, which I propose to you as a person of integrity. First and foremost I wish to introduce myself properly to you. My name is Ken Zunga. The manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance department of my Bank.  In my department I discovered an abandoned sum of US$18.5Million usd, (Eighteen Million, Five Hundred Thousand US Dollars) with account number 14-2558-5976 that belongs to one of our foreign customers who died along with his wife and only daughter in a plane crash of Alaska Airlines Flight number 261 which crashed on January 31st 2000. You shall read more about the crash on visiting this site. http://www.cnn.com/2000/US/02/01/alaska.airlines.list/ The owner of this account is Mr. Morris Thompson an American and great industrialist. It is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to you and for our bank to release the money to you. You have to follow the instruction which I will be sending to you as the next of kin/business partner to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it. In appreciation of your assistance, I am offering you 40% of the total sum. 5% for contingencies (cost of transfer/other charges) likely to be incurred during the course of transaction, while the remaining 55% is for me and i will be investing part of my share in your country under your care. Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application which you will Send to our bank asking for this money to be paid to you as the next of kin to Mr. Morris Thompson. This transaction is totally free of risk and troubles as the fund is legitimate and does not originate from drug, money laundry, terrorism or any other illegal act. You should contact me immediately on sirkenzunga@yahoo.fr with the following information.1) Your office and home addresses2) Your Occupation.3) Your Age.4) Your Private Telephone number.5) Your Nationality. Do give me a call +226 7839 8838 for confirmation of your receipt and understanding of this mail.I await for your favorable response. Yours Faithfully,Mr Ken Zunga.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Please respond is very important‏
From:  ATM Payment Office (atmofficecode811@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as unsafe 
Sent: Sunday, January 25, 2009 2:03:04 PM 
To:  atmofficecode811@gmail.com 

IMMEDIATE ATM CARD PAYMENT OFFICE OF THE CHIEF AUDITOR TO THE PRIME MINISTERREPUBLIC OF COTE D'IVOIREINTERNATIONAL CREDIT SETTLEMENT  DEAR VALUED BENEFICIARY,  WE HAVE BEEN INFORMED THAT YOU ARE STILL DEALING WITH THE NONE OFFICIALSIN THE BANK. WE WISH TO ADVISE YOU THAT SUCH AN ILLEGAL ACT HAS TO STOPIF YOU WISH TO RECEIVE YOUR PAYMENT, SINCE A SOLUTION TO YOUR PROBLEM HAS BEEN APPROVED. MEANWHILE, YOUR PAYMENT HAS BEEN ARRANGED THROUGH OURSWIFT CARD PAYMENT CENTER ASIA PACIFIC. THIS IS THE LATEST INSTRUCTIONFROM MR. SORO KIGBA FOUIE GUIOME THE NEW PRIME MINISTER OF THE REPUBLICOF COTE D'IVOIRE, ECONOMIC AND FINANCIAL CRIMES COMMISSION (EFCC)ECONOMIC COMISSION OF WEST AFRICAN STATES (ECOWAS) AFRICAN UNION (AU) ASWELL AS THE INTERPOL AND FBI. IT HAS BEEN MADE EASY AND APPROVED BY SOROKIGBA FOUIE GUIOME FOR ANY UNPAID CONTRACTORS / INHERITANCE FUNDS TORECEIVE THEIR PAYMENT WITHOUT FURTHER DELAY.  THE ATM CARD PAYMENT CENTER HAS BEEN MANDATED TO ISSUE OUT $1,500,000.00AS PART PAYMENT FOR THIS FISCAL YEAR 2009. REPEATEDLY, YOU SHOULD STOPANY FURTHER COMMUNICATION WITH ANY OTHER PERSON(S) OR OFFICE(S) TO AVOIDANY DELAY IN RECEIVING YOUR PAYMENT. THIS CARD CENTER WILL SEND YOU ANATM CARD, WHICH YOU WILL USE TO WITHDRAW YOURMONEY IN ANY ATM MACHINE INANY PART OF THE WORLD. BUT THE MAXIMUM IS ONE THOUSAND FIVE HUNDREDUNITED STATES DOLLARS ONLY PER DAY $1500. SO IF YOU WILL LIKE TO RECEIVEYOUR FUND IN THIS WAY, PLEASE LET US KNOW BY CONTACTING THE ATM PAYMENTDEPARTMENT DIRECTOR AND ALSO SEND THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION AS LISTED BELOW.  1. FULL NAME 2. PHONE AND FAX NUMBER 3. ADDRESS TO SEND YOUR ATM CARD (HOME OR OFFICE) 4. YOUR AGE AND CURRENT OCCUPATION 5. ATTACHED COPY OF YOUR IDENTIFICATION  HOWEVER, KINDLY FIND BELOW THE CONTACT PERSON:  DR. PATRICK ATTAH DIRECTOR, ATM PAYMENT DEPARTMENT, BANQUE ATLANTIQUE COTE D'IVOIRE (BA-CI) TELEPHONE: ++22566617707 EMAIL: remittance@banqueatlantiqueinfo.com  NOTE THAT BECAUSE OF IMPOSTORS, WE HEREBY ISSUED YOU OUR CODE OF CONDUCT, WHICH IS (ATM-811) SO YOU HAVE TO INDICATE THIS CODE WHEN CONTACTING THECARD CENTER BY USING IT AS YOUR SUBJECT.   REGARDS, MR.SADIQE ALMAN CHIEF AUDITOR TO THE PRIME MINISTER REPUBLIC OF COTE D'IVOIRE This message has been created using Unet e-mail4crew webmail - http://www.unet.nl

----------


## ابوهلي55

السلام عليكم 
انا حصلت معي قصة من قبل ثلاث ايام حيث وصلتني رساله من شركة مايكروسوفت بقول اني ربحت
واليانصيب ب450,000 جنيه استرالي وكان المرسل اسمه Mr. Richard Evans
وانا ماكنت باصدق هذا الكلام بس انا كنت صحيح مشترك في مسابقة مايكروسوفت والمشكلة كنت بعد 
ان من ضمن الكلام المكتوب في الرسالة مكتوب عن اشتراكي في المسابقة (ويش مدريه؟؟) 
ورديت عليه باسمي وقلته كيف بترسل الشيك قال عندك طريقتين ياانك اتجي على هذا العنوان...
او ارسله لك عن طريق شركة خاصة يتوصيل هذا الشيك وكان اسمه ماس ورديت عليه بالموافقة 
ورسل لي رقم الطرد وقال اتفهم انت ويهم علما ان مصاريف التوصيل عليك 
وهذي اول رسالة
Microsoft Corporations
Stamford New Road,
Altrincham Cheshire,
WA14 1EP
London,
United Kingdom.


MICROSOFT WINNING NOTIFICATION.


We wish to congratulate you once again on this note, for being part of our winners 
selected this month. This promotion was set-up to encourage the active users of the 
Internet Microsoft Windows.

Hence we do believe with your winning prize, you will continue to be active and 
patronage to the Microsoft Windows. We wish to formally announce to you that you have 
successfully passed the requirements, statutory obligations, verifications, validations 
and satisfactory report Test conducted for all on line winners.

A winning cheque will be issued in your name by Microsoft Corporation board, You have 
therefore won the entire sum of Ј450,000,00 {Four Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great 
British Pounds} and also a certificate of prize claims will be sent along side your 
winnings cheque. 
Contact.
*******************************************
Mr. Richard Evans
Microsoft Promotion Award Team
Email: mr_richardevans7@live.com 
******************************************
You are advised to contact your Foreign Transfer Manager with the following details to 
avoid unnecessary delay and complications:

VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM.
(1) Your contact address.
(2) Your Tel numbers.
(3) Your Nationality/Country.
(4) Your Full Names.
(5) Occupation 
(6) Age.
(7) Your Preferred Method Of Receiving Your Prize(From Below)

Mode Of Prize Remittance.

(1)Cash Pick-Up (You coming Down to United Kingdom Personally to Pick Your Prize).

(2)Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque Name and other Winning Documents 
safely to you.


The Microsoft Windows lottery has discovered a huge number of double claims due to 
winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winning and also 
sharing their pin numbers. As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery 
on behalf of the real winners. The Microsoft lottery has reached a decision from 
headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the 
canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both the double claimer and the 
real winner, as it is taken that the real winner was the informer to the double claimer 
about the lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings 
strictly confidential until you claim your prize.

Congratulations from the Staffs & Members of the interactive Lotteries Board Commission

Sincerely,
Dr. Helen Gibson
Microsoft Promotion Award Team

وهذي ورسالة شركة ماس بعد ما ان رسالة ليهم رقم الطرد وان صاحبه
Diamond Courier Services
129 Great Suffolk Street
London SE1 1PP
United Kingdom
Email: customercare@d-courierservice.co.uk
Tel:+447031986568
      +447031903 261
Fax:+447045712819.

Good Day  Customer:Huassin Ali Al-zowri

Welcome to the Customer Care of Diamond Courier Services, your inquiry have been received and the parcel with the Identification Number (GCS/0947) have been received and confirmed for delivery by this Company. This means that you have been officially cleared for payment by the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft Corporation, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products (F.P.S.).

Your winning Cheque, original copy of your Winning Certificate, together with a covering document (Money Laundering protection and Letter of Affidavit for Claims) from this Government stating that the Cheque was issued legally by the above stated Program will be sent to you. 
_______________________________
Description of Parcel to be delivered
_______________________________
It em to be delivered: Winning Parcel.
Weight of Original Winning Certificate:0.12g
Weight of Bank Cheque: ......................0.06g
Total weight of parcel: ........................0.18g
Total Net weight of Parcel:................. 0.20g
Delivery Package Status: Not ready for dispatch

Kindly note that we rate our postage charge depending on the high sensitivity of the package to be delivered. 
< /font>

Please find below our charges:

Normal class delivery: 116 Hours
(Cost of delivery)
Postage:                   £100
Insurance:       &nb sp;       £250
Administrative:       £100
...........................................
Total&nb sp;            & nbsp;          £450
...........................................

Premium class delivery: 72 Hours
(Cost of delivery)
Postage:                     £150
Insurance:       &n bsp;         £350
Administrative:      &nbs p;  £100
.............................................
Total&n bsp;                          £600
.............................................

First class delivery 48 Hours: Next Day Delivery
(Cost of delivery)
Postage:                    &nbs p;  £250
Insurance       &nbs p;            £400
Administrative:      &nbs p;    £100
.............................................. 
Total                      &nbs p;      £750
......................................... .....

This company decline reverse payment for these charges, stating that it is against their professional policy towards ensuring the safe delivery of the cheque to you. That if a reverse payment is made, and something goes wrong, that we/you cannot sue the courier company or insurance company to recover the full value of the Winnings as stipulated in the cheque since payment for insurance cover was not made at point of shipping. With the above reason, reverse payment is ruled out.

Note: All Parcels that are to be delivered by this company must be insured. And you should note that all Our Courier Delivery Charges Are to be paid to our Accounting and Finance Department before our Dispatch crew can commence with the delivery of your Parcel. You are to get back to us with the following Details stated below:

1. Customer's Full Name:
2 . Phone Number:
3. Your Delivery Address:
4. You Preferred Delivery Option:
5. A Scanned Copy Of Your International Passport or Drivers License: 


We are glad to have you do Transactions with this Company.

Yours in Service.

Mr. Peter Smith
Dispatch Officer.
Diamond Courier Services. 

انا ماعرفت هل هذا صحيح اولا وليعرف يرد علي 
وانا قلت الى اصحابي وكل من اعرف قالوا ما عندهم اي فكرة عن الموضوع طبعا في السعودية
رايت تفيدوني اذا كنتم تعرفوا

----------

Canadian Lottery (Lotto lore)
Headquarters:1a, Bevon Court Carlton
Nottingham shire NG4 1SQ Essex
United Kingdom
Dear Winner,
We wish to congratulate you over your email success in our computer Balloting.This is a Millennium Scientific Computer Game in which email addresses were used.All participants were selected through a computer ballot system drawn from over 100,000 company and 50,000,000 individual email addresses from all over the world. It is a promotional program aimed at encouraging internet users; therefore you do not need to buy ticket to enter for it and on that regards,the Canadian Lottery Board wishes to inform you that your email address have won the sum of $820,000.00USD (Eight Hundred Thousand Dollars) in cash credited to file with:
REFERENCE NUMBER EAAL/9080118308/04.
WINNING NUMBER : 2 6 20 23 38 45 Bonus 24
BATCH NUMBERS : B9564 7560 4545 100
To claim your winning prize you are to contact the appointed claims agent below as soon as possible for the immediate release of your winnings with your full below details.
REV.CANE SHAWS
TEL: +447024059777
Email: revcaneshaw@yahoo.ca
1) Your Full Name: 
2) Contact Address: 
3) Tel/Mobile Number: 
4) Occupation: 
5) Sex: 
6) Age:
7) Nationality 
Note: Any prize not claimed on or before 15days from the date of draw will have his or her prize forfeited and terminated.Please make sure you send all your winning information to:revcaneshaw@yahoo.ca on receipt of this email.
Congratulations once again from all our staff.
Mrs Anna Edward
Secretary

----------


## house.georg

What is VIAGRA?
BUY VIAGRA relaxes muscles and increases blood flow to particular areas of the body.
VIAGRA ON-LINE is used to treat erectile dysfunction (impotence) in men. Another brand of VIAGRA is Revatio, which is used to treat pulmonary arterial hypertension and improve exercise ...

----------


## kingwmb

Reply to your designated claim agent
From: 	XP windows (notification@microsoft.co.uk)
Sent: 	Tuesday, March 17, 2009 5:39:10 PM
To: 	
Microsoft Award Team
15 Mently Drive,
London Mw10
United Kingdom
FILE REF: TN/7855/05/07/DINS
BATCH: KP23/857/NDL5 /EU

Dear Lucky Winner,
The prestigious Microsoft and AOL has set out and successfully
organised a Sweepstakes marking the end of the year anniversary for 2009, we rolled
out over 1,220,000.00 GBP (One million two hundred and twenty thousand pounds)
Draws.
Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide
range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage.
Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to ticket number
94857390735 with serial numbers GPT/97846565392/08 and drew the lucky
numbers 70-35-15-18-21-70 which subsequently won you 450,000.00
GBP (four hundred and fifty Thousand Great Britain Pounds) as one of the jackpot
winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire winning sum of
450,000.00GBP (Four Hundred and Fifty Thousand Great Britain Pounds).
These are your identification numbers:KVP-9078/145
CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES
1st. 2 ? 450,000.00 pounds each
2nd. 8 ? 350.000.00 pounds each
3rd. 13 ? 250,000.00 pounds each
4th. 27 ? 170,000.00 pounds each

CLAIMS REQUIREMENTS:
1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3. Phone number:
4. Fax number:
5. Occupation:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country:
10.Next of kin name/address:
11.How Do you Feel As winner:

Mode Of Price Remittance.
(1)Cash Pick-Up (You coming Down to Uk Personally to Pick Your Price).
(2)Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque Name and other.
Winning Documents safely to you.
CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
MR Christopher Lloyd.
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK).
FAX: +44 704 579 5467

Phone number :+447024030732
E-mail: bernardcronin@xponlinecorps.co.uk
bernardcronin@xponlinecorps.co.uk

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our
CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies.
The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International
Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is
organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy
worldwide. Also note that this message will be identified as junk for your safety.

Once again on behalf of all our staff,
CONGRATULATIONS!
Yours Sincerely,
Sindel Patterson,
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR.


 	    Metropolitan Courier Service (metropolitancourierservice@yahoo.co.uk)
	Medium riskYou may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent: 	Saturday, March 28, 2009 2:26:22 AM
To: 	waelmb@hotmail.com

Attachments: 	1 attachment 	Anti-virus scan by Windows Live OneCare
	LARRY_COL...jpg (24.6 KB)
Dear mohamed,
what ever message you have received from our company is true, and we will do our best to satisfy you, but we need you to pay the the private delivery charges as soon as possible in order for us to commence with the delivery of your parcel to you.
  I have attached a copy of my international passport as a standered company procedure.
Yours in service,
Larry cole.



    **************************************************  *****************************
    Name:  wael mohamed bakr
    EMail: waelmb@hotmail.com
    B1:    Submit

    Comment:

    i need to be sure about this message

    Payment instruction on delivery order number #HNP6129
    From:     customer_service@metropolitandiplomatic-couriers.com (customer_service@metropolitandiplomatic-couriers.com)
    Sent:     Thursday, March 26, 2009 9 :06: 43 AM
    To:     waelmb@hotmail.com

    Metropolitan Diplomatic Courier Service,
    Tranverse unit: 31 boughrow avenue,
    6PQ Building, telex down Drive

    Company online database website :
http://www.1162040.cp.domaincentral.com.au
    Accounts Email:  accounts@metrodiplomatic.com
    Customer service: customer_service@metropolitanddiplomatic-couriers.com


    Attention Winner wael mohamed bakr mohamed,
    Your mail is duly acknowledged by this department and noted.  We wish to
    make you understand that your parcel was handed over to us as a private
    delivery and  Metropolitan diplomatic courier service policy implies that
    all private delivery must go with high/maximum security. We do not accept
    private delivery if it is not containing sensitive property i..e. Jewelry,
    Funds,Cheque, Financial instruments etc.

    Note: Microsoft corporations has already paid for the flight tickets
    charges of my team and I to your country, the fees below are our company
    private delivery charges, I strongly advise that you choose the option most
    suitable for you.

    Parcel Tracking Details
    Please track your parcel through our website tracking section or via the
    link below using your parcel id and pin

http://www.1162040.cp.domaincentral..../tracking.html
    Parcel id (Username):  microsoft
    Pin (Password): winner

    (First class: 48 hours)
    Mailing $200.00  00.00
    Insurance $300.00 00.00
    Administrative $300.00 00.00
    TOTAL $800.00 00.00

    Eight hundred dollars only $800 USD



    (Silver Class 72 hours)
    Mailing $200.00  00.00
    Insurance $150.00 00..00
    Administrative $150.00 00.00
    TOTAL $500.00 00.00

    Five hundred dollars only $500 USD



    (Normal Class)
    Mailing $100.00  00.00
    Insurance $100.00 00.00
    Administrative $100.00 00.00
    TOTAL $300.00 00.00

    Three hundred dollars only $300 USD

    As regards on how to make payment for your prefered choice of delivery, our
    account banking system is used when dealing with our company associates
    (Affiliate) and not individual customers , with this reason you are advised
    to make the payment via/through western union money transfer to our
    accountant whose details are stated below . So do visit any western union
    outlet close to you to make payment.

    Receiver"s Name : Mr. Carl Weasley

    Receiver Location :  Metropolitan Diplomatic Courier Service,Tranverse
    unit: 31 boughrow avenue,6PQ Building, telex down Drive.

    You are required to scan and send the payment receipt to the  accounts
    department of metropolitan diplomatic courier service, After confirmation
    of your payment details by the account department your parcel will be
    authorized for a private delivery, an E.T.A (Extimated Time of Arrival)
    will also be issued to you..

    Email:  accounts@metrodiplomatic.com
    Ans also to my private email for record purposes
larrycole_globalexpress@yahoo.co.uk

    Your payment receipt should includes the following:
    1. Full names of sender
    2. MTCN (Money Transfer Control Number)
    3. Amount sent

    Do acknowledge the receipt of this mail.
    Yours In Service,
    Larry Cole
    International Delivery/diplomat Team.
    Customer Service No: +44-704-570-0909
    Customer Service No: +44-702-402-5901
                  2008 Metropolitan Courier Service

                            P9735 876378 2536674


    --------------------------------------------------------------------
    mail2web.com  What can On Demand Business Solutions do for you?
http://link.mail2web.com/Business/SharePo



LARRY_COLE.jpg

----------


## ommohamed

From:  sule musa (mus6474@yandex.ru)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 24, 2009 9:47:50 AM 
To:  dtshete@yahoo.com 

Dear Friend,  I have a proposal for you, this however is not mandatory nor will I in any manner compel you to honour it against your will.  I am Mr.Musa Sule, a staff of BANK BICIA-B, (one of the leading banks in the Burkina Faso). Here in this bank existed dormant account for the past 9 years which belong to one of our customers (Mr.Hoel Francois), a french citizen who died in a Plane crash on Monday 2nd September 1998 GMT 14:22 UK while they were flying from New York to Geneva. Please see for more information. http://www.cnn.com/WORLD/9809 /swissair.victims.list/index .html When I discovered that there had been no deposits nor withdrawals 
from this
 vered that there had been no deposits nor withdrawals from this account for this long period, I decided to carry out a system investigation and discovered that non of the family member nor relations of the late person is aware of this account. Because he died along with his son Hoel Paul Edouard who was suppose to be his next of kin as he stated in the certificate of deposit in my bank Now I want an account overseas where these fund will be transfer according to the due process of our bank in order to avoid voilation of any country and international Monetary laws on fund transfer. And for the past eleven months I have worked out everything to ensure a hitch-free operation. The amount is not so much at the moment and plus all the accumulated interest the balance in this account stands at-(US$5.5.million US dollars). Now my questions are:-  1. Can you handle this project?  2. Can I give you this trust?  3. What will be your commission? If you can sponsor this transfer Consider this and get back to me as soon as possible.  To commence this transaction,I require you to immediately indicate your interest by a return e-mail to: musasule53@yahoo.fr Please send me your full names, private phone / fax number to the above email address. I expect your urgent response if you can handle this project.  Respectfully yours Musa Sule

----------


## ommohamed

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

DEAR WINNER!!!CONTACT:E-mail(asign.uknlclaim.alexwelfred@windowslive.com)
From:  UK e-LOTTERY PROMOTION 2009 (k.o.nordling@telia.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, February 24, 2009 1 :11: 18 PM 
To:   

REFERENCE NUMBER #: UKL/478593G9/19WINNING TICKET #: 112-4540-525-106 This e-mail is to congratulate you as your email address has won you a cash prize of 715,000.00 in our Online Lottery Sweepstakes Promotion held in London 2009. To file your claims, contact; Agent: Barr. Alex WelfredE-mail: asign.uknlclaim.alexwelfred@windowslive.com Tel: +44 70359 08651

----------


## ommohamed

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

Contact Barr Freemman Sandler (freeman.sandler3@hotmail.com)
From:  THE UK NATIONAL LOTTERY FOUNDATION (tulpanv690@telia.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, February 20, 2009 7:43:14 PM 
To:   

UK National Lottery
,Ref:LSUK/2031/8161/05 Dear Selected winner, This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash Prize of 750,000.00GBP in cash from our international online promo sweepstakes held in the United Kingdom. The selection process was carried out through random selection in our computerised email selection system from a database of over 250,000,000 email addresses drawn from all the continents of the world which your email was among the first seven (7) lucky winners.To file for claim contact the claims department via email (freeman.sandler3@hotmail.com) by providing the underlisted information: Reference Number: LSUK/2031/8161/051.Name:.............2.Address:3.Occupation:.....  ........4.Nationality:............5.Age:..........  ........6.Phone:...............7.Sex:.............  ...... For due remittance of funds.CONTACT : Barr Freemman Sandler.EMAIL: freeman.sandler3@hotmail.com Yours Truly,Prof. Cathy Mairs (Mrs.)Online Co-ordinator.

----------


## ommohamed

I am Mr Musa Camara, working at the auditing and accounting department, BANK OF AFRICA (B .O. A) Ouagadougou Burkina-Faso West Africa with due respects and regard. I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be very beneficial to both of us at the end of the transaction. During an annual auditing of Account's in this bank, my department came across a very huge sum of money belonging to a deceased person who died in a tragic plane crash on the Lenana Peak, Mount Kenya, Saturday, the 19th day of July, 2003 together with his wife Jean, three of their children and their spouses, and four grandchildren, since then his fund has been dormant in his account with this Bank without any claim of the fund in our custody either from his family or relation before discovery to this development. The said amount was U.S $8.2M (Eight million, two hundred thousand United States dollars).Infact I could have done this transaction alone but because of my position in the country as a civil servant (...
From:  musa_camara0 (musa_camara0@libero.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 29, 2009 4 :06: 18 AM 
To:

----------


## ommohamed

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BMW UPDATE
From:  pw2201a@netspace.net.au 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 29, 2009 1 :23: 30 AM 
To:  
 Dear Winner,The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success asone of our Ten(10) Star Prize Bonnaza Winner in this years InternationalAwareness Promotion Bonnaza(IAPB). This makes you the proud owner of abrand new BMW 5Series,car and a cash prize of ?750,000.00GBP. Tobegin processing of yourprize please contact the BMW Agent with yourRefNo:BMW:2551256003/23,your Name:,Address:,Age:,Occupation:,Phonenumber:, Country. Agent Name:Barr.Charles MorrisPhone:+4470 457 52927.Email:customerservicebmw@live.comRegards,Eng  r Christian Morgan Yours faithfully,Patrick H Chan.Online coordinator for:Bmw Promotion Award Team,Sweepstakes International Program

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Asesoris Finance And Loan Inv.
From:  pershad555@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 28, 2009 11:18:32 PM 
To:   

Asesoris Finance And Loan Inv.

Calle Marcarina 34, 28987. Leganes

Madrid - Spain.

Attention:

ASESORIS FINANCE AND LOAN INVESTMENT COMPANY has been accredited by thelender's council to give out loans to local and international client, We give out loans ranging from US$10, 000 to US$12Million to individuals and companies.For further details on how you can apply for Loan/ Credit contact us through Email: jamesgarcia020@aol.es

We await your response. regards, James Garcia.

----------


## ommohamed

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Prize Winner,
From:  Rodrigo Arriagada (Rodrigo.Arriagada@ki.se)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 28, 2009 9:38:05 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

  You have been approved of a lumping sum 1,000,000.00 from the PowerBall Lottery promotion E-mail: mark_anderson050@hotmail.com

----------


## ommohamed

Your Online Crown Lottery Winning Result Batch Number: P2/0056/2009‏
From:  Ennix, Tami (ennixt@xavier.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 28, 2009 7:42:57 PM 
To:   

WINNING NOTIFICATION FOR CATEGORY "B" WINNER ONLY



Attn Lucky Winner,



We are pleased to inform you that you have emerged as a winner in the
final annual draw of our Crown Lottery International Programs. Your email
address was selected by our Electronic Random Selection System (ERSS)
from an exclusive list of 250,000,000 e-mail addresses of individual
and corporate bodies generated from an internet resource database. No
tickets were sold.



Your email address is identified with Batch Number: P2/0056/2009 and Ticket
Number: PP 3812 /2009-10 in Category "B" and your claims portfolio is
filled with Ref Number: KPL/09-002/JA.You are therefore advised to
receive a cash prize of £1,500,000.00 (One Million, Five Hundred
Thousand Great British Pound) from the total payout.



CONGRATULATIONSaward has been insured under a bonded
depository policy with your e-mail address, and will be transferred to
you upon meeting the claims requirements, statutory obligations,
verifications, validations and satisfactory report.



To file for the processing of your prize sum payment, you are advised
to contact our Certified and Accredited claims agent for category "B"
winners with the information below:
*************************************
Name:  Mr. Brian Anderson
Email: mrbriananderson_12@strompost.com

*************************************
Endeavour to provide him with the following information in your contact
with him.
Names:
Telephone/Fax number:
Nationality:
Age:
Occupation:



NOTE: All winnings must be claimed not later than 14 days, thereafter
unclaimed funds would be included in the next stake. Remember to quote
your reference information in all correspondence.



You are to keep all lotto information confidential, especially your
reference and ticket numbers. This is important as a case of double
claims will not be entertained.



Members of staff of affiliate agencies are automatically not allowed to
participate in this program. Furthermore, should there be any change of
address do inform our agent as soon as possible.



Congratulations once more from our members of staff and thank you for
being part of our promotional program.



Yours Faithfully,

Mr.Ennix Tami.
Lottery Co-ordinator.



PRIVACY STATEMENT



1. Personal and winning data provided by winners to THIS PROMO remains
known ONLY to the winner and CROWN INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONAL PROGRAMS
ORGANISATION.



2a. all e-mail addresses, contact information, photographs and/or
personal data of winners SHALL NOT be published or disclosed on ANY
public or in any other public place or via any medium accessible to the
public.



2b. all e-mail addresses, contact information, photographs and/or
personal data of winners SHALL NOT be disclosed to or made available to
any third party or agent outside the claims office.



3. All e-mail addresses, contact information and/or personal data of
winners are kept in an isolated database server protected from any
external access using SSL locking on 6th level binary phase. This data
is made accessible ONLY to CROWN NATIONAL LOTTERY staff and authorized
agents directly involved with the processing of winners claims.



4. Winners are advised to keep their winning information away from
public knowledge, in order to avoid any double claims, impersonation or
misrepresentation during the claims processing. CROWN NATIONAL LOTTERY
will not be liable for any misplaced claims as a owing to your
negligence or publishing of your winning information.

----------


## ommohamed

m with my family since 1993 before the
From:  Mary Douglas (mary.douglassee@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 28, 2009 6:28:18 PM 
To:   


Dearest beloved,

Greetings in the most precious name of our Lord. My beloved, I know that my 
letter may have come to you as a surprise, but I pray that you read it and listen
to your heart before you reply me.
I am writing this mail to you with tears in my eyes over my son, Johnson.
I do not want him to live in the orphanage if I die as a result of my illness. It is
obvious that my life will not permit me to raise him. I was raised in the orphanage
after my parents died and I do not want my son to experience the sadness I had
as a foster child.

My name is Mrs. Mary Annie Douglas. I am a widow. My late husband Mr.
Gilbert Douglas and our two daughters were among other Indonesians who died
on the 26th of day of December, 2004 to the Tsunami Disaster. You can view
this website for more details: http://www.guardian.co.uk/gall/0,,1380645,00.html

I had lived in London 
Tsunami disaster occurred in 2004. I and my family members were supposed
to travel to Indonesia for Christmas and new year holiday, but my ill health didn't
permit me to travel with them, and this made me and Johnson to stay behind while
my husband traveled with our two daughters, Jenny and Ruth to Indonesia.

Now, I am writing this mail to you not because of my family's tragedy but
because of the medical report I received from doctors after my cancer
diagnosis.

I have been informed by the doctor that I may not live longer than few
weeks because of the damage cancer cells and diabetes have done to my body
I was requested to sign a undertaken to undergo an urgent surgery to save
my life. My doctor has insisted that I must sign an undertaken before going in for
the surgery because of the chances of survival is not guaranteed even after
undergoing the surgery.

Regardless of my illness, I still love to take care of my son who is only
10years old but due to my health problem, I do not know how long I can live
with him. Johnson's life is my major concern and source of worry presently.

My son's name is Johnson. Since it is possible that I may die of my
sickness soon, my son's wellbeing and education is my greatest worry.
I appeal to you to take care of my son for me. I do not have any other
relative in London to take care of him if I die. My relatives in
Indonesia were all dead during Tsunami disaster.

I have a Trust Fund Account that worth £580,000.00 GBP with Abbey bank
London United Kingdom, which I have kept on fixed deposit and I intended
to invest with it in Johnson's name when he grows up. I believe this money can
help you to take care of my son's needs and education. I will give you
all the details related to this Trust fund as my next of Kin if you accept
to take care of my son with honesty.
This fund will help you to take care of my son's basic needs until he
grows to become a man. I beg you accept him not because of the money which
I will offer to you but for the pity of his uncertain future.

Please do not be indifferent to this request because I really need you
to take care of my son because I may not live to take care of him.

Please reply me immediately if you truly accept my request to take care of my son. 

God Blessings,
Mrs. Mary Douglas

----------


## ommohamed

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
PLEASE BE HONEST WITH ME‏
From:  Maxwell Philip (maxwellphilip@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, March 27, 2009 9:21:58 PM 
To:  admin@mail.ua 

Dear Sir/Ma,

Pardon me for not having the pleasure of knowing your mindset before making you this offer and it is utterly confidential and genuine by virtue of its nature.Since the demise of this our customer, I personally have been watching 
I cannot imagine the surprise this will bring to you, but please be rest assured is with good faith and intentions from a friend in dare need of your assistance to help us transfer the inheritance sum of US$20,000,000 (Twenty Million U.S Dollars) into your account or company's account, in which God will bless you for rendering a helping hand to others.

My name is Mr. Maxwell Philip, and I work with Metropolitan and Allied Bank in Ghana and I am writing in respect of Mr.Choi, Soohyun a customer who perished in a plane crash [Korean Air Flight 801] with the whole passengers aboard on August 6, 1997. Below is the website of the plane crash,

http://www.cnn.com/WORLD/9708/06/guam.passenger.list/ with keen interest to see the next of kin but all has proved abortiveas no one has come to claim his funds of US$20,000,000, which has been with my company for a very long time. On this note, I decided to seek for whom his name shall be used as the next of kin as no one has come up to be the next of kin.

For your efforts, I am prepared to offer you 30% of the total sum while 5% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the course of this transaction,5% for the less Privileged in the society and the remaining 60% is for me and my Partners.

Please note that this transaction is risk-free and the major thing I ask of you is to assure me the safety of the money when transferred to your account. Further Information and arrangement will commence as soon as trust, Confidence and good relationship is established.

I shall be most grateful if you maintain the confidentiality required In this transaction. Do not hesitate to contact me for further Directives to enable us commence towards the conclusion of this transaction.

Thanks and God bless as i await your earliest response in this regard.For convenience please respond to this mail using my direct personal email address: maxwellphilip@web2mail.com

Mr. Maxwell Philip

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I request your Willingness/Approval‏
From:  Mr Jerry Howard (lewistan@oilpods.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 27, 2009 7:49:03 AM 
To:   

Ref : ABY/NRI-ACCT/7878256589/04  My Name is Mr.Jerry Horward . 
I am the auditor and head of computing department of Royal Bank of ScotlandLiverpool Branch here in United Kingdom . There is an account opened in this bank in 2003 and since my inception intooffice on 2nd Jan 2009 ,I then found this account and when I investigateddeeply by contacting the assigned next of kin I also found that the next of kinto this account was an american who lived inLondon for over 63Yrs and nobodyhas operated on this account again after 2004. I took the courage to look for areliable and honest person who will be capable for this important transaction.In order to transfer out $100,000,000 (One Hundred Million U.S Dollars) After going through some old files, I discovered that if I do not Remit thismoney out urgently,it will be forfeited for nothing and the Royal Bank ofScotland management might divert the funds to their own accounts. Please respond immediately I will use my position and influence to effect thelegal approval and onward transfer of this fund into your account withappropriate clearance from foreign payment department. You will stand to get 40%while 60% will be for me.Kindly quote the reference (acct) numbers above whenresponding to this mail . I will fill you in with further details upon your reply .You can call medirectly on this privatetelephone number so that we can discuss more on how totransfer this funds to your designated account in your country . Tel : + 44 792408 6767    Sincerely yours,Mr.Jerry Howard

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr. Victor Mensah!!‏
From:  Mr Victor Mensah (mrvictor.mensah10@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 27, 2009 6:13:54 AM 
To:   

FROM THE DESKOF
MR VICTOR MENSAH
REGIONAL MANAGER
INTERNATIONAL COMMERCIAL BANK
KUMASI BRANCH GHANA.

Dear friend,

My name is Victor Mensah, I am the regional manager of the International Commercial Bank kumasi branch Ghana.I got your information during my search through the Internet. I am 48years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It may interest you to hear that I am a man of PEACE and don't want problem,but i don't know how you will feel about this because you might feel that its scam yes there are many scam. but am telling you that this is real and you are not going to regret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope we can assist each other. But If you don't want this business offer kindly forget it as I will not contact you again.

I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us,as the regional manager of the International Commercial Bank; it is my duty to send in a financial report to my head office in the capital city Accra-Ghana at the end of each year. On the course of the last year 2008 end of year report, I discovered that my branch in which I am the manager made Three million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar [$3, 750.000.00] which my head office are not aware of and will
never be aware of. I have since place this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without any beneficiary.

As an officer of the bank I cannot be directly connected to this money,so this informed my contacting you for us to work so that you can assist receive this money into your bank account for us to SHARE. While you will have 40% of the total fund.

Note there are practically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer,all I need from you is to stand as the original
depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designated bank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much.

As soon as I receive your response I will details you on how we can achieve it successfully.I will want you to reply me through my private email address at (mrvictor-mensah@hotmail.com)

Best Regards
Mr Victor Mensah

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
DEAR FRIEND,‏
From:  musaakim01@adinet.com.uy (musaakim01@adinet.com.uy) 
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 27, 2009 5:07:21 AM 
To:   

DEAR FRIEND, I KNOW THAT THIS MESSAGE WILL COME TO YOU AS A SURPRISE. I AM THE BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER IN BANK OF AFRICA (BOA), OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO. I HOPED THAT YOU WILL NOT EXPOSE OR BETRAY THIS TRUST AND CONFIDENT THAT I AM ABOUT TO REPOSE ON YOU FOR THE MUTUAL BENEFIT OF OUR FAMILIES.  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm I NEED YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE IN TRANSFERRING THE SUM OF (USD$25) MILLION TO YOUR ACCOUNT WITHIN 10 TO 14 BANKING DAYS. THIS MONEY HAS BEEN DORMANT FOR YEARS IN OUR BANK WITHOUT CLAIM. I WANT THE BANK TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEAREST PERSON TO OUR DECEASED CUSTOMER (THE OWNER OF THE ACCOUNT) DIED ALONG WITH HIS SUPPOSED NEXT OF KIN IN AN AIR CRASH SINCE JULY, 2000. I DON'T WANT THE MONEY TO GO INTO OUR BANK TREASURER ACCOUNT AS AN ABANDONED FUND. SO THIS IS THE REASON WHY I CONTACTED YOU SO THAT THE BANK CAN RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEXT OF KIN TO THE DECEASED CUSTOMER. PLEASE I WOULD LIKE YOU TO KEEP THIS PROPOSAL AS A TOP SECRET AND DELETE IT IF YOU ARE NOT INTERESTED. UPON RECEIPT OF YOUR REPLY, I WILL GIVE YOU FULL DETAILS ON HOW THE BUSINESS WILL BE EXECUTED AND ALSO NOTE THAT YOU WILL HAVE 30% OF THE ABOVE MENTIONED SUM IF YOU AGREE TO HANDLE THIS BUSINESS WITH ME? AND 10% WILL BE SET ASIDE FOR ANY EXPENSES THAT WARRANT ON THE PROCESS BEFORE THE FUND BEST REGARD.REPLY TO MY PRIVATE EMAIL   Please reply to my private email address musa_akim002@hotmail.frMR MUSA AKIM

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

JOB OFFER‏
From:  infoweb@bsumail.net (infoweb@bsumail.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 26, 2009 8:39:04 PM 
To:   

Our intended partner,We seek your sincere co-operation and trust in respect of a businessopportunity in our company. We are a multi-purpose industry that deals in the importation/exportation of all kinds of furnitures,computers,electronics,gaming,clothings,  jewelries etc in the United Kingdom. We offer real timber furniture for indoor and outdoor use, which is easily assembled for transport, access and storage. Our management board decision that we diversify & reach out to other countries mainly Mexico, America, Canada & Sub Regions in Europe prompts this offer.MYStrate Warehouse, have a project at hand to establish various mini-market structures in some parts of the USA for the purpose of exhibiting our goods and services,we shall have you to manage a particular outfit of ours in your location if you have the qualifications and capabilities.We need credible individuals in the United States of America, Mexico, Canada & Europe. Your duty will be to help us establish a medium of getting to ourcustomers in Mexico, America, Canada & Europe as well as receiving payments from them on our behalf. You will be given the opportunity to negotiate your mode of contract for which payment for your services will be made, subject to your satisfaction.The international money transfer tax for legal entities (companies) in UK is 25%, whereas for the individual it is only 7%.There is no sense for us to work this way, while tax for international money transfer made by a private individual is 7% that is why we need you as our international agent.Basic payment for services will be:-For the first 180 days, Representatives will receive 10% commission on every transaction processed. After the 180 day period, commission will increase to 15% on turnovers collected from our customers.With this employment diversification drive, our aim of becoming one of theWorld leaders in the furniture industry within the next ten years will be realized, provided representatives are trustworthy and want the growth of the company. It will be our utmost pleasure if you are interested in transacting business with us.For more information and further proceedings, please reply to our company email address:mystratewarehouse@googlemail.com ....with the following details-Your full name:Age:Sex:Phone number:Fax number:Company name if any:And your full contact address:Email:I look foward to hearing from you.Thank you in advance.Yours faithfully,Dr Larry Strate (CEO)MyStrate Warehouse

----------


## ommohamed

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CONGRATULATIONS YAHOO AWARD WINNER.Congratulations Your Email Has Won!‏
From:  yah. awwrd103 (yah.awwrd103@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 26, 2009 6:18:23 PM 
To:   

Yahoo Awards Center. 
124 Stockport Road,
Longsight,Manchester M60 2DB.
United  Kingdom.

Dear  Winner,

This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of Eight Hundred,Twenty Thousand Great Britain Pounds d Great Britain Pounds (£820,000,00.) for the month of March, 2009 Prize promotion which is organized by YAHOO AWARDS  & WINDOWS LIVE.

YAHOO collects all the email addresses of the people that are active online, among the millions that subscribed to Yahoo and Hotmail and few from other e-mail providers. Six people are selected monthly to benefit from this promotion and you are one of the Selected Winners.

          PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM.

Winners shall be paid in accordance with his/her Settlement Centre. Yahoo Prize Award must be claimed no later than 28days, from date of Draw Notification. Any prize not claimed within this period will be forfeited.

Stated below are your identification numbers:

BATCH NUMBER:      MFI/06/APA-43658.
REFERENCE NUMBER:   2006234522.
PIN:                 1206.
Winning Number:   01,14,21,30,35,48. 

These numbers fall within the England Location file, you are requested to contact our fiduciary agent in  Manchester  and send your winning identification numbers to him;


Agent Name:  Mr. Franklin Morgan.
Email:  franklinmorganagency2007@gmail.com 
          TEL: 0044703181084.


You are advised to send the following information to your Claims Agent to facilitate the release of of your fund to you.

1.Full name...............................
2.Country..................................
3.Contact Address.....................
4.Telephone Number.................
5.Fax Number............................
5.Marital Status.........................
6.Occupation.............................
7.My Date of birth......................
8. Sex.................................
9.Batch Number.................................
10.Reference Number.................................
11.Pin Number................................
12. Winning Number................................
13.Amount Won................................

Congratulations!! once again.
Yours in service,                                
Dr. (Mrs.) Grace Martins.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  
 WARNING!
Do not tell people about your Prize Award until your money is successfully handed over to you to avoid disqualification that may arise from double claim.

You may also receive similar e-mails from people potraying to be other Organizations or Yahoo Inc. This is solely to collect your personal information from you and lay claim over your winning. In event that you receive any e-mail similar to the notification letter that was sent to you, Kindly delete it from your mail box and give no further correspondence to such person or body.

Yahoo shall not be held responsible for any loss of fund arising from the above mentioned.

----------


## ommohamed

SOUTH AFRICA 2010 WORLD CUP BID LOTTERY AWARD.

PRIZE AWARD NOTIFICATION



We announce today the external draw #7011 of the South Africa 2010 
World Cup Bid Lottery Award draw held on the 24th March 2009 
in the Republic Of South Africa.

You have been approved for payment the sum of US$2,400,000.00 
(Two Million Four Hundred Thousand United States Dollars)
This is from the total prize money of US$31,200,000.00 shared
Among the thirteen (13) international winners in the Second 
Category credited to file with REF: NUMBER: GML-S343-KKT-8871 
and BATCH NUMBER: 56T-DTH78-SAR79.

To file for your claim, please contact our fiduciary claim Agent;
====================================
Dr. Vaugh Bristow
Email: fca@live.co.za
Tel: +27 (0) 79 150 7381
===================================

Please remember to quote your Reference and Batch Numbers along with
the following details:



NAME: .......
MAILLING ADDRESS:........
EMAIL:..........
COUNTRY:..........
PHONE/FAX NUMBER:......
AGE:.......
SEX;........
OCCUPATION:......



Congratulations!!!


Sincerely,
Mrs. Grace Sipho
Zonal Co-ordinator

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Mrs. Grace Sipho (2010@sa.co.za)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 25, 2009 3:45:55 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 SOUTH_AFR...doc (16.5 KB)  


View attached details for winning prize approved to you.

----------


## ommohamed

PayPal Information
From:  Staff PayPal (info@hi5.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 25, 2009 9:47:59 AM 
To:  Staff PayPal (dr_ham
@hotmail.com) 


Dear valued PayPal member: 


It has come to our attention that your PayPal account information needs to be updated as part of our continuing commitment to protect your account and to reduce the instance of fraud on our website. If you could please take 5-10 minutes out of your online experience and update your personal records you will not run into any future problems with the online service. 

However, failure to update your records will result in account suspension. 
Please update your records in maximum 24 hours.

Once you have updated your account records, your PayPal session will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. 
To update your PayPal records click on the following link: 
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_login-run

Thanks for using PayPal!

This PayPal notification was sent to your mailbox. Your PayPal account
is set up to receive the PayPal Periodical newsletter and product
updates when you create your account. To modify your notification
preferences and unsubscribe, go to https://www.paypal.com/PREFS-NOTI
and log in to your account. Changes to your preferences may take several days to be reflected in our mailings. Replies to this email will not be processed.

If you previously asked to be excluded from Providian product offerings
and solicitations, they apologize for this e-mail. Every effort was made to ensure that you were excluded from this e-mail. If you do not
wish to receive promotional e-mail from Providian, go to
http://removeme.providian.com.
Copyright 2009 PayPal Inc. All rights reserved. Designated trademarks
and brands are the property of their respective owners.

----------


## ommohamed

Reply to your designated claims agent.
From:  Microsoft Corporation (notification@microsoft.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 06, 2009 5 :59: 50 PM 
To:   

Microsoft Award Team
15 Mently Drive,
London Mw10
United Kingdom
FILE REF: TN/7855/05/07/DINS
BATCH: KP23/857/NDL5 /EU 

Dear Lucky Winner, 

The prestigious Microsoft and AOL has set out and successfully
organised a Sweepstakes marking the end of the year anniversary for 2009, we rolled
out over 1,220,000.00 GBP (One million two hundred and twenty thousand pounds)
Draws.
Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide
range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage.
Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to ticket number
94857390735 with serial numbers GPT/97846565392/09 and drew the lucky
numbers 70-35-15-18-21-70 which subsequently won you 450,000.00
GBP (four hundred and fifty Thousand Great Britain Pounds) as one of the jackpot
winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire winning sum of
usand Great Britain Pounds). 
These are your identification numbers:KVP-9078/145
CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES
1st. 2 ? 450,000.00 pounds each
2nd. 8 ? 350.000.00 pounds each
3rd. 13 ? 250,000.00 pounds each
4th. 27 ? 170,000.00 pounds each 
CLAIMS REQUIREMENTS:
1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3. Phone number:
4. Fax number:
5. Occupation:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country:
10.Next of kin name/address:
11.How Do you Feel As winner: 
Mode Of Price Remittance.
(1)Cash Pick-Up (You coming Down to Uk Personally to Pick Your Price).
(2)Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque Name and other.
Winning Documents safely to you.
CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
MR Christopher Lloyd.
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK).
FAX: +44 704 579 5467
Phone number :+447024030732
E-mail:           bernardcronin@xponlinecorps.co.uk
bernardcronin@xponlinecorps.co.uk
The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our
CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies.
The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International
Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is
organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy
worldwide. Also note that this message will be identified as junk for your safety. 
Once again on behalf of all our staff,
CONGRATULATIONS!
Yours Sincerely,
Sindel Patterson,
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR. 
450,000.00GBP (Four Hundred and Fifty Thousand Great Britain Pounds).

----------


## ommohamed

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BATCH No: UK/065/088/XY24
From:  Maria Alveal Lagos (malveal@udec.cl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 06, 2009 2:09:38 AM 
To:   

   CONGRATULATION FROM BRITISH GOVERNMENT(Serial No:S/N-472-9768-79.)The BRITISH NATIONAL LOTTERY, congratulate you on your success as Winnerof 1,856,652 Pounds To claim your prize contact:Name: Mr. Michael Brown,Tel: +447031986669 00947031990932Email:michaelbrown44@hotmail.comprov  ide listed information:Names:,Address:,Age:,Occupation:,Phone no:, Country:Mrs. Mary White.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Winner
From:  UNITED NATION (rsdassan@webmail.cmb.ac.lk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 05, 2009 11:16:51 AM 
To:   

  Dear Winner This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of ($850.000.00USD) ( 2009 Lottery promotion) which is organized by United Nations TrustFunds.How ever you will have to fill and submit this form to the eventsmanager . 1.Full name.2.Contact Address.3.Age.4.Telephone Number 5.Marital Status.6.Sex.7.Occupation. 8.State.9.Country. (CONTACT EVENTS MANAGER)Name:Mr. Calvin KelvinE-mail:unitednations_developmentprogram@yahoo.com.hk

----------


## ommohamed

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Urgent Business Proposal
From:  Mr Walter Wang (wangwalter202@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 05, 2009 6:44:36 AM 
To:   

 I am Mr. Walter Wang , Chief Disciplinary Officer,People's Bank of China (PBC). I got your email contact via the chambers of commerce on my attempt look for a business partner and decided to contact you. I have an interesting/profitablebusiness proposal of US$24.5million and this will be ofimmense benefit to both of us if only you are interested.Before the U.S and Iraqi war, a client of Bank of China,Mr. Khazeal Hamood Hasaab a Merchant, made a numbered fixeddeposit valued at $24,500,000.00 (Twenty Four million FiveHundred Thousand United State Dollars), for 18 calendarmonths, at Bank of China, Tower Branch, 1 Garden Road HongKong. Upon maturity several notices were sent to him, evenduring the war which began in 2003. Again, after the waranother notification was sent, but still no response camefrom him. It was later found out that Mr Khazeal HamoodHasaab, his wife and two sons had been killed during the war(Basra).After further investigation, it was also discovered that MrKhazeal did not declare any next of kin in his officialpapers, including the paperwork of his bank deposit. He alsoconfided, in the Chief Risk Officer, Bank of China (BOCHK),that no one knew of his deposit in the bank. According tothe laws of my country, at the expiration of 5years and 6months such funds are reverted to the Peoples Bank Of China(PBC), where it will be deposited in the reserve of theGovernment, if nobody applies to claim it. Due to the factthat the fund has been in the bank for more than four years,provisions are being made for it to be reverted to my Bank(PBC). When the case was presented at my desk, I contactedthe risk officer (BOCHK), who is a good friend of mine andgathered all the information that I have presented to you.Against this backdrop, I will like you, as a foreigner, tostand as next of kin to Khazeal Hamood Hasaab, so that wecan receive his funds. I will like to know if you will be interested in this project please. I will make more details available to you on receipt of a positive response from you. My official lines and email address are not secure as they are periodically monitored to assess our level ofcustomer care in line with our Total Quality ManagementPolicy, do contact me only at my private email address: walterwang7@aol.com Kind Regards,Mr. Walter Wang .

----------


## ommohamed

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Final Notification/ Batch Number: 074/05/ZY369
From:  Irish Lottery News Center (memship@nb.aibn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 30, 2009 12 :53: 48 PM 
To:  ...@nb.aibn.com 
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

You are a beneficiary of 750,000 from Irish National Lottery. Contact Mr.Derek White NameAgeOccupationCountry

----------


## ommohamed

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Final Notification/ Batch Number: 074/05/ZY369
From:  Irish Lottery News Center (memship@nb.aibn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 30, 2009 12 :53: 48 PM 
To:  ...@nb.aibn.com 
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

You are a beneficiary of 750,000 from Irish National Lottery. Contact Mr.Derek White NameAgeOccupationCountry

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT ATTENTION NEEDED
From:  MR.WILLIAMS GERRARD (williamsgerrard007@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, March 30, 2009 10 :27: 57 PM 
To:   

Dear Sir/Madam, We got your contact from the directory. There is a business we want to transact with you/your company.My name is MR.WILLIAMS GERRARD Assistant Production Manager of Charles Neal & Son Ltd,London.There is a product my company needs from Dubia but we are having problem from the owner of the product due to language barrier.Our company deals on costumes such as White,Purple, Black and Green Diamond Mixture.We have been purchasing the product from Saudi Arabia but it is very scarce now and we got an information that somebody has it in Dubai.We contacted the owner of the product through his telephone but could not understand his language as he speaks Arabic. This is why we need a reliable company/individual that will help us link with the dealer. His name is MR.IBAHIM YUSUF.Please if this proposal interests you do get back to us for modalities and we will also give you the telephone number of the dealer to call and confirm if he has the product in stock. Serial number of the product will be communicated to you as well. What we need at the moment is White and Pupple Diamond Mixture.We buy from Dubai at the rate of $400 per gramm and we need about 5kilogrammes. Assist us to know if the man has up to 5 Kilos and each gramm that we are buying, we are adding $110 for our profit (i.e you and i).We are seriously in need of the product because of lack of materials in our company.This transaction is 100% risk free, legal and is a long lasting business that will enrich both of us. Yours Faithfully, Mr.Williams Gerrard.

----------


## ommohamed

The BMW Automobile Company
From:  Pablina A Orellana Vega (pablorel@udec.cl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 05, 2009 11 :06: 40 AM 
To:   

   Dear Winner,The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your successas one of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years InternationalAwareness Promotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand newBMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of 750,000.00GBP.To begin processing of your prize contact:Mr. Alex Jeferson,BMW AgentE-mail: redeem-alexjeferson222@hotmail.comContact him, with your, Serial No: XZPY/22595478234 andRefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09.Also provide listed: 1. Full Name:2. Address:3. Age:4. Sex:5. Marital Status:6. Telephone Number:7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence:9. Short comment on your Occupation:Regards,Mr. Pablina A Orellana Vega

----------


## ommohamed

Usman Morgan,
From:  usmaanmorgan@hotmail.com (usmanmorgan5@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 04, 2009 12 :34: 23 AM 
To:  usmanmorgan5@gmail.com 

Dear Friend,

                                            ( Confidential )

I am Barrister. Usman Morgan, Principal Partner Ogidi & associates(legal practitioner/advocates) Rue 4A Protestan,Lome Togo. West Africa.

transfer of US $ 8.5 million left behind by my late client, a national of your country, before the fund gets confiscated or declared unserviceable by the bank where this huge amount were deposited.

I will like you to stand as the next of kin to my late client whose account is presently dormant, for claims.Please update me. 

Are you interested or not? 40% for you 60% for me.

Call me through my private telephone number below for more clarification....00228-967-04-86.


Thanks.


Barrister. Usman Morgan
00228-967-04-86.

I would like you to indicate your interest to receive the transfer of

----------


## ommohamed

Full view

Ticket no: 56475600545 188
From:  adrian.adams@canterbury.ac.uk 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 03, 2009 1 :32: 37 AM 
To:   

Ticket no: 56475600545 188Serial No:5388/02Cash on file: Dear Email owner,Your email address on Ticket no: 56475600545 188 has won a total cash prize of (Eight hundred and fiftyThousand Pounds Sterling) and other consolation prizes in Our New Year Email random selection.Please contact the claims officer for more informationClaims Officer: Barret JohnsonEmail: fiduciaryclaimsdpt@live.comTel: +44 703 597 3364 Brown Lorri (Mrs)THE PROMOTION COORDINATORSend all details to fiduciaryclaimsdpt@live.com

----------


## ommohamed

SERIAL No:472-9768-79
From:  BRITISH NATIONAL LOTTERY (winner@uknl.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 30, 2009 12:26:28 PM 
To:   

   SERIAL No:472-9768-79BATCH No: UK/065/088/XY24  The BRITISH NATIONAL LOTTERY. wishes to congratulate you on your success as oneof our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner of the online. International AwarenessPromotion(IAP) online cyber lotto draws was conducted from an exclusive listof25,000,000 e-mail addresses of individual and corporate bodies picked by anadvanced automated random computer search from the internet held 29th March2009in London. This makes you the proud owner of a prize of1,850,000 GBPPounds. No tickets were sold. To file in for the processing of your prizewinnings, you are advised to contact our Certified and Accredited claims agentfor category "A"winners with the information below*********************************************  ***************Name: Mr. Michael BrownTel: +447031986669 00947031990932Email:michaelbrown44@hotmail.com****  **************************************************  ******You are advice to provide him with the following information:NAME............................ADDRES  S..............OCCUPATION......................AGE  .........SEX................TELEPHONE NUMBER..................COUNTRY...................  .......SERIAL NUMBER....................which is a standard practice just to ensure that we are dealing with the rightindividual.RegardsMrs Mary White (Lottery Coordinator)

----------


## ommohamed

SERIAL No:472-9768-79
From:  BRITISH NATIONAL LOTTERY (winner@uknl.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 30, 2009 12:26:21 PM 
To:   

   SERIAL No:472-9768-79BATCH No: UK/065/088/XY24  The BRITISH NATIONAL LOTTERY. wishes to congratulate you on your success as oneof our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner of the online. International AwarenessPromotion(IAP) online cyber lotto draws was conducted from an exclusive listof25,000,000 e-mail addresses of individual and corporate bodies picked by anadvanced automated random computer search from the internet held 29th March2009in London. This makes you the proud owner of a prize of1,850,000 GBPPounds. No tickets were sold. To file in for the processing of your prizewinnings, you are advised to contact our Certified and Accredited claims agentfor category "A"winners with the information below*********************************************  ***************Name: Mr. Michael BrownTel: +447031986669 00947031990932Email:michaelbrown44@hotmail.com****  **************************************************  ******You are advice to provide him with the following information:NAME............................ADDRES  S..............OCCUPATION......................AGE  .........SEX................TELEPHONE NUMBER..................COUNTRY...................  .......SERIAL NUMBER....................which is a standard practice just to ensure that we are dealing with the rightindividual.RegardsMrs Mary White (Lottery Coordinator)

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
RE: Get Back To Me
From:  Dorey Kempton (d.kempton2@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 08, 2009 1:58:21 PM 
To:   



P O Box 10720
217 Strand 
London WC2R 1AP 

My Dear, 

I Have a very important request that make me to contact you;I am Mr. Dorey Kempton, 
I found Your profile very interesting and decided to reach you directly
to solicit your assistance and Guidelines in making a business investment and
transfer of (12.5M GBP) to your country within the Next few days. I presently
work as a senior Accounts Director, Offshore Mortgage & Services with Natwest
Bank Plc, London.

But at this moment, I am constrained to issue more details about this profitable
Business investment until I get your response by mail.please
send your direct telephone numbers through this email(d_kempton00@yahoo.com.hk)
for an initial communication. I wish for utmost confidentiality in
handling this Matter.

Awaiting your reply,
Best Regards 
Mr. Dorey Kempton

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You Have Won
From:  Swiss Online Centre (memship@nb.aibn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 08, 2009 8:03:19 PM 
To:  ...@nb.aibn.com 
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

You Won 750,000. Send Name,Age,Occupation,Country.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BATCH No: UK/065/088/XY24
From:  emarin@estumail.ucm.es 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 08, 2009 2 :20: 13 PM 
To:   



SERIAL No:472-9768-79
BATCH No: UK/065/088/XY24


The BRITISH NATIONAL LOTTERY. wishes to congratulate you on your success as one of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner of the online. International Awareness Promotion(IAP) online cyber lotto draws was conducted from anexclusive list of25,000,000 e-mail addresses of individual and corporate bodies picked by an advanced automated random computer search from the internet held 5th April 2009in London. This makes you the proud owner of a prize of1,850,000 GBP Pounds. No tickets were sold. To file in for the processing of your prize winnings, you are advised to contact our Certified and Accredited claims agent for category "A"winners with the information below
**************************************************  **********
Name: Mr. Michael Brown
Tel: +447031986669 00947031990932
Email:michaelbrown44@hotmail.com
**************************************************  **********
You are advice to provide him with the following information:
NAME............................
ADDRESS..............
OCCUPATION......................
AGE.........
SEX................
TELEPHONE NUMBER..................
COUNTRY..........................
SERIAL NUMBER....................
which is a standard practice just to ensure that we are dealing with the righ tindividual.
Regards
Mrs Mary White (Lottery Coordinator)

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATION!!! Your Email Has Won ($1.Million United State Dollars)
From:  Draw Commission (draw.dc39@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 08, 2009 10 :34: 12 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 Canadian ...doc (20.3 KB)  


Please View the Attachment and Call Mr. Jonas Radebe on This No :+( 27) 72 747-1100.or Email:cls@live.co.za As Soon As Possible. Thanks You. 
Yours Sincerely, 
Mrs. Jean Chatzky
Tel/Fax: +1-270-897-3411
Canadian Draw Commission.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE DESK OF: ALPHA COMPAORE
From:  alpha compaore (alpha.compaore02@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 08, 2009 6:49:43 AM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF: ALPHA COMPAORE
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING SECTION, 
BANK OF AFRICA(BOA), 
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO, 
WEST AFRICA. 

Dear Friend, 

This message might meet you in utmost surprise, however,it's just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I am a banker by profession from Burkina faso in west Africa and currently holding the post of Director Auditing and Accounting unit of the bank.I have the opportunity transferring the left over funds ($12.5million) of one of my bank clients who died along with his entire family on 31ST july 2000 in a plane crash. 
You can confirm the genuine of the deceased death by clicking on this web site http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm 


Hence,i am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 60/30 while 5% will be mapped out for expenses.If you agree to my business proposal.further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as i receive your return mail and phone call. have a great day. 
N.B As you know this is a great business chance between me and you, 
Please as soon as you got this mail if you are interested, 1, You must make sure You will be calling me on phone all the time once the transaction started and once you receive this my first mail, Make sure that You have money for telephone calls, i will also ready with money on my side, 2, Please if you are not able to communicate with telephone forget about the business, 3, Expenses inside the bank here We Are To Share it Together Take NOTE , 

But anything bank needed from you in your country You will take responsibility of it, take note of this please to avoid at the end you will say to me i did not tell you, 4, My promise to you is 100% no risk, i will cover everything here and the transaction will move very 100% OK; 5, Again My coming to your country once the money transferred , Me and you will exchange our photos, For you to know me in your country airport, 6, Now if you are interested i need urgent and fast reply, because we have only 14 working days to tackle this business this year, We need to be fast over it, 
FRIST I NEED THIS DATAS FROM YOU 

1, Your Photo scaned to Me...................... 
2, Your Full Name........................ 
3, Your Telephone Number.................. 
4, Your Age.............................. 
5, Your Occupation........................ 
As Soon As i Receive This Datas I Will Now Send To You An Application Letter Of Claim Which You Will Send To Bank For The Transaction 
With Best Regard 

Alpha Compaore

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Sans titre
From:  Ali Kareem (mr_alikareem13@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 07, 2009 10:37:12 PM 
Vous tes invit ::   Sans titre 
Par votre hte:   Ali Kareem 

Date:   mardi 7 avril 2009  
Heure:   15h 00 - 16h 00  (GMT+00:00)  
Lieu:   I Apologise...  
Rue:   Dear Friend, I apologise for intruding into your privacy.Again,don't be angry with me if you see this message in SPAM of your mailbox; it will be because I send it with low internet connection.My name is ALI KAREEM.I am the Executive Auditor and Head Of Computing Department in my bank. This e-mail is strictly confidential and is for your attention only.I am making this venture proposal to you as a reliable person who can be capable to handle this transaction with me.There is a US DOLLARS ACCOUNT opened in the Bank where I work in 1982 and since 2000 nobody has operated on this account again. After going through some old files in the records, I discovered that nobody knows anything about this account and that if I do not remit this money out urgently it will be forfeited for nothing.The owner of this account is a foreigner,an AMERICAN NATIONAL who was a miner and a Geologist by profession.Through my investigation, I discovered that he died since 1999; and that he died without a will meaning that the account has no other beneficiary or next of kin who can inherit the mentioned fund below.And for this reason, you and I have 100% chance to inherit the fund.The total amount involved is US$2.5Million (Two Million,Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars Only).I want this fund to be transferred into a safe foreigners partner's account abroad, but I don't know any foreigner, I am only contacting you as a foreigner because this money cannot be approved to any BURKINABE PERSON here, but can only be approved to any foreign person because the money is in us dollars and the owner of the account is a foreigner too.Moreover,before i contacted you for this I have perfected the strategies that ensure a successful transfer of the fund into your account,so it's hitch-free you should not entertain any atom of fear at all.After this transaction must have been achieved, you will be given 40% of the total amount of the money for the provision of foreign account and your financial support, while 55% will be my share of the total amount and 5% set aside incase of expenses incurred in this transaction. I need a strong assurance from you that you will not let me down hence the money is transferred into your account.Your urgent attention to this regards will be highly appreciated for more details.Thanks. Your's Sincerely,MR.ALI KAREEM.  

Viendrez-vous ?   Rpondre  cette invitation

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

How are you going today?
From:  princess rose (princessrose00005@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 07, 2009 9:12:20 PM 
To:   

How are you going today? 

I am Miss Princess Rose Roimazher 23 years old with Prince Simon 17 years. Well, our late father was a king of Banfora, Burkina Faso, he died since 05/11/2008, also my late mother died during the year of birth Prince Simon. My late father left sum of 11 000 000 00 Million Euros,  in security company, But the  money was annually paid to the current account of a Sugar Manufacturing Company, Banfora, Burkina Faso, operating in our locality for the compensation of youth and community development in our jurisdiction. Now, I need your urgent assistance to process this transaction and transfer the money to your account in other that I and my younger brother will come over to your country to invest this money.Please reply this mail so that I will send your full details which you will read and understand this transaction very well. 

Yours Sincerely,

Miss Princess Rose Roimazher.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR TRUST‏
From:  MRS ALADIN SAEED AHMED (info_aladin@in.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 07, 2009 6 :51: 28 AM 
To:   

BLESSINGS TO YOU!!MY BELOVED? I need your trust and assitance to help donate this fund to either acharity/orphanage home due to my health condition.When my late Husband wasalive he deposited a an amount of money worth US$8.5Million with a bank inthe United Kingdom which I inherited after his death,contact me for moredetails concerning this project. my private email:mrsaladinsaeed@8u8.comGod bless you mrs aladin saeed ahmed.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I AM WAITING FOR YOUR URGENT REPLY AND CALL 00226-78-22-85-45‏
From:  mouhamed hassan (mouhamed.hassan0281@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 07, 2009 6:47:03 AM 
To:   

FROM MR.MOUHAMED HASSAN 
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER,
BANK OF AFRICAN (BOA)
OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO.
TELEPHONE 00226-78-22 85 45

Dear Friend

I sourced your email from a human resource profile database in the chamber, I am the manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance department of Bank of Africa (BOA) here in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. 

In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of US$14.5million dollars in an account that belonging to one of our foreign customer.Mr Christian Eich who died along with his entire family on Monday, 31 July, 2000 in a plane crash in Paris. Please visit this site that is one of the evidence.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm 

For more information if you are intrested contact me,
Thanks for your cooperation
Expecting to hear from you as soon as you read this mail,
(FILL THIS INFORMATIONS)
1. YOUR FULL NAME 
2. AGE.............
3. OCCUPATION.......
4. FAX..............
5. TELEPHONE........
7. COUNTRY..........

Trusting to hear from you immediately.

MR.MOUHAMED HASSAN
Bill and exchange manager,
Bank Of Africa (BOA)

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Microsoft@ Prize Award Notification 2009‏
From:  6651tk52@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 04, 2009 7:43:52 AM 
To:   

YOUR EMAIL EMERGED THE 3RD PRIZE WINNER IN THE 2009 MICROSOFT PRODUCTS PROMO; YOU HAVE WON £850,000.00.CONTACT:Mr.John Robertson,VIA EMAIL: mr.johnrobertson@micsftxpawaduk.com,Phone: +44 703 596 2246 FOR VALIDATION.

----------


## ommohamed

know, I got your impressive information through the Burkina-faso This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I LOOK FORWARD TO RECEIVE YOUR EMAIL.‏
From:  MR YOUSSUF ISSIAKA (youssufissiaka22@terra.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 03, 2009 5:03:22 PM 
To:  youssufissiaka22@terra.com 

Dear Friend,

I am the director in charge of auditing and accounting section of Africa Development Bank,(ADB) Ouagadougou Burkina-faso West Africa.with due respect and regard I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be very beneficial to both of us at the end of the transaction.

During our investigation and auditing in this bank, my department came across a very huge sum of money belonging to a deceased person who died on Friday december at 26th at Posted 11.15amst (16.15Gmt) 2003 at Benin plane crash and the fund has been dormant in his account with this Bank without any claim of the fund in our custody either from his family or relation before our discovery to this development. 

 PLEASE VIEW THIS WEBSITE:
http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/africa...ash/index.html

The said amount was U.S $6.250M (Six Mllions Two Hundred and Fifty Thousand us Dollars). As it may interest you tochamber of commerce on foreign business relations here in Ouagadougou Burkina-faso.

Meanwhile all the whole arrangement to put claim over this fund as the bonafide next of kin to the deceased, get the required approval and transfer this money to a foreign account has been put in place and directives and needed information will be relayed to you as soon as you indicate your interest and willingness to assist us and also benefit your self to this great business opportunity.

In fact I could have done this deal alone but because of my position in this country as a civil servant(A Banker),we are not allowed to operate a foreign account and would eventually raise an eye brow on my side during the time of transfer because I work in this bank.

 This is the actual reason why it will require a second party or fellow who will forward claims as the next of kin with affidavit of trust of oath to the Bank and also present a foreign account where he will need the money to be re-transferred into on his request as it may be after due verification and clarification by the correspondent branch of the bank where the whole money will be remitted from to your own designation bank account.I will not fail to inform you that this transaction is 100% risk free.

 On smooth conclusion of this transaction, you will be entitled to 50% of the total sum as gratification, while 50% will be for me.

Please, you have been adviced to keep "top secret" as I am still in service and intend to retire from service after we conclude this deal with you.

I will be monitoring the whole situation here in this bank until you confirm the money in your account and ask me to come down to your country for subsequent sharing of the fund according to percentages previously indicated and further investment, either in your country or any country you advice us to invest in. All other necessary vital information will be sent to you when I hear from you.

MR. YOUSSUF ISSIAKA AUDIT AND ACCOUNTING SECTION,
AFRICA DEVELOPMENT BANK(ADB).

----------


## ommohamed

lopment.   You should go through the WORLD CNN NEWS Website for This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE DESK OF MR. TOURE KONE‏
From:  toure_kone2008@cantv.net (toure_kone2008@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 03, 2009 9:18:16 AM 
To:  toure_kone2008@cantv.net 

FROM THE DESK OF MR. TOURE KONE
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING DEPARTMENT
BANK OF AFRICAN (B.O.A) 
COTONOU BENIN REPUBLIC

 TOP SECRET

DEAR FRIEND


I am Mr. Toure Kone, working at the auditing and accounting department,  BANK OF AFRICA  (B .O. A)  Cotonou Benin Republic  West Africa with due  respects and regard. I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be very beneficial to both of us at the end of the transaction. I m a married man with 4 kids two boys and two girls 
During an annual auditing of Account's in this bank, my department came  across a very huge sum of money belonging to a deceased person who died in a tragic plane crash on the Lenana Peak, Mount Kenya,Monday, July 21, 2003 Posted: 0500 GMT ( 1:00 PM HKT) Which Killed  retired Atlanta physician George Brumley Jr, 68 years old, and his wife, Jean, 67 years old. three of their children and their spouses, and four grandchildren, since then his fund has been dormant in his account with this Bank without any claim of the fund in our custody either from his family or relation before discovery to this development.   You should go through the WORLD CNN NEWS Website for more confirmations about the plane 
more confirmations about the plane crash http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/af.../index.htmlThe said amount was U.S $18.2M (Eighteen Million, two hundred thousand United  States dollars).Infact I could have done this transaction alone but because  of my position in the country as a civil servant (A Banker), we are not allowed to operate a foreign account and would eventually raise an eye brow  on my side during the time of transfer because I work in this bank.

This is the actual reason why it will require a second party or fellow who will forward claims as the next of kin with affidavits of trust of oath to the Bank and also present a foreign account where you will need the money to  be transferred into on your request as it may be after due verification and  clarification by the correspondent branch of the bank where the whole money  will be remitted from, to your own designation bank account.

I will not fail to inform you that this transaction is 100% risk free. On  smooth conclusion of this transaction, you will be entitled to 45% of the  total sum as gratification, while 50% will be for me, also the remaining 5% will be for any expenses such  like telephone bills which most involved in this transaction and it will all  be deducted out from the total money when it is been transferred to your  account over there. Please, you have been advised to keep "top secret" as I  am still in service and intend to retire from service after I have concluded this transaction with you.

I will be monitoring the whole situation here in this bank until you confirm  the money in your account and ask me to come down to your country for  subsequent sharing of the fund according to percentages previously indicated and further investment, either in your country or any country you advice me  to invest in. All other necessary, vital information will be sent to you when  I hear from you.

I look forward to receive your reply urgently. Show your readiness to assist me in this transaction by replying this proposal as early as possible and I want you to assure me of your capability of handling this transfer with trust by giving me the following information’s about yourself:

1) Your age.
2) Your occupation.
3) Your mobile phone number.
4) Your location and full address.
5) Your identity card.

I  will tell you how you can apply to the bank as soon as i receive your  response towards this mail.
Extend my greetings to your family and you should please try and have trust  on me in this transaction so that we shall achieve our aim together.

Do not take this very transaction as a joke, I am betting you right now that  this is just nothing but reality, so you reply and ask me how you can apply for the text of  application form of claim of the deceased fund from the  bank. It is the foreign remittance departments that are responsible for  transferring the fund into your account over there. You should contact me back on this email address tourekone2008@yahoo.co.jp


Thanks
My Regards
Mr. Toure Kone

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REPLY IMMEDIETELY IS VERY URGENT‏
From:  john nelson (johnnelson_doctor@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 02, 2009 6:13:21 AM 
To:  .com 

新しいメールアドレスをお知らせします 

新しいメールアドレス： johnnelson_doctor@yahoo.co.jp

am john nelson,Staff of a Bank of africa in Burkina faso. I would like you to indicate your interest to receive the transfer of US$11.3 Million. I will like you to stand as the next of kin to my late client whose account is presently dormant, for claims. 


Thanks







- MrJOHN NELSON

- john nelson

----------


## ommohamed

attached to ticket number: 56475600545 188 with Serial number This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

INFORMATION FROM UNITED KINGDOM!!!‏
From:  Richard Stevens (rstevens@clarion.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 02, 2009 2:13:30 AM 
To:   

NATIONAL LOTTERYPROMOTIONS/ PRIZE AWARD DEPARTMENT.101 BOVILL ROADLONDON. SE23 1EL. Ref: EGS/2251256003/02Batch: 14/0017/1PD WINNING NOTIFICATIONThe board of directors and entire member of staff of the National Lottery wishes to inform you of the result of the (Email Address Ballot) online Sweepstakes international program held at the British Headquarter.  Your email account have been picked as a winner of Six Hundred Thousand Pounds Sterling (£600,000.00) in cash credited to file KTU/9023118308/03. This is from a total sum of Four Million, Two hundred Thousand Pounds Sterling (£ 4,200,000.00) shared amongst seven winners. This results is now released to you on 14th February 2009 and your email address
5368/02 drew the lucky numbers 2-17-19-28-31-47 and bonus ball --14-- in the Lotto, to check your results online click on this link http://lottery.co.uk/res/ participants were selected through a computer ballot system drawn from Microsoft users from company and individual email address users.  Your fund has been converted into a bank draft with a hardcover insurance. Due to the mix up of some numbers and names, we advice that you keep this award from public notice until your claim has been processed and your bank draft sent directly to your designated delivery address as this is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming or unwarranted taking advantage of this program by the general public.*******************************************  *******Contact Agent: Mr. Anderson SpencerForeign Services Directorate,Pacifico Sistemas Inform&#225;ticos GmbH & Co.E-mail: uklottocontroldept02@gmail.comPhone: +44 704 579 8647,+44 704 579 8638Fax: +44-709-284-6573**********************************************  ****You will be required to quote your lucky number,for confirmation on your winnings. All winning must be claimed not later than 3weeks after reciept of this mail. After this date all unclaimed funds will be returned to European Union Treasury as unclaimed prize for good cause. Please note in order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications please remember to quote your reference number in all correspondence.You are therefore advised to give the following informations to your assigned fiduciary Agent via email: uklottocontroldept02@gmail.comor telephone. 1.Full name and address.2.Country.3.Tel and fax number.4.Occupation.5.Languages Spoken.6.Religion.7.Any Identification. Congratulations from the entire member of staff and thank you for being part of our email account users program. Yours Sincerely,Mrs. Julie Van Hans,Executive (International Sweepstakes).  Program Warning!!! Fraudulent emails are circulating that appears to be impersonator using our names and addresses, but are not from the NATIONAL LOTTERY ONLINE PROGRAM PLEASE REPORT IMMEDIATELY TO CUSTOMER CARE/COMPLAINTS DEPT. ------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Winning Notification‏
From:  De Milliano, Karen (demillianok@ecsd.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 01, 2009 12:49:05 AM 
To:   

Winning NotificationThis is to notify you that you have won 850,000.00 GBP in our online emaillottery in which e-mail addresses are picked randomly by computerised balloting, powered by the Internet. Your email address was amongst those chosen for this period. Ticket no: 56475600545 188 Serial No:5388/02***************************************1.Agent Name: Mr.Barret Johnson2.Agent Email: fiduciaryclaimsdpt@live.com3.Agent TEL +44 703 597 3364 ***************************************Claims Requirements:1.full name:2.Home Address:3.Age:4.Sex:5.Telephone:6.Occupation:7.Cou  ntry Of Residence:8.Nationality:9.Amount Won:10.Religon************************************  ***Congratulations once more from all members and staff of this program.Lotto Officer: Lorraine Dodds Send your details to fiduciaryclaimsdpt@live.com

----------


## ommohamed

rted for sometime now but there are a lot of pranks some corrupt This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Sister Jade Shaw‏
From:  Sister. Jade Shaw (jjjshaww08@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 31, 2009 9:01:03 PM 
To:   

Hello My Dear,

I strongly believe that this mail must get at you by God's grace, as i do not know you in person and not quite sure of your current tel/fax number for me to be sure, but i know 
how i manage to get this mail address which i used to communicate you. 

However, I am Sister. Jade Shaw and i am working with the Nations Apex Bank; accounting unit/telex department Central Bank of Nigeria . My aim of writing is not to know 
you as i have no interest of knowing you and would not like to know you unless if needs be. but i am telling you this based on my believe as a person who does not like evil 
or cheating and would not like to be called for explanation as a result of this information i am giving to you.

But i am telling you this based on my believe as person who does not like evil or cheating and would not like to be called for explanation as a result of this information i am 
giving to you below. as a straight forward person, i believe that any man/woman is my brother/sister according to my believe irrespective of where you must have come from 
we are same human being. this information is as regards to your payment in Nigeria . 

Now as i am contacting you, payments are going on to those that are aware of this information because this information was not gazzeted to the public awareness.these 
exercises have started officials in the central bank that diverted your funds to a bank in switzerland. From the 
information, the secretary of probe panel and verification on contract and next of kin matters and the chairman of the committee and some other officials summed up with to 
divert you? re funds. 

This information as a result of my recent departmental research and i called then to question but they tried to bribe me, but i refused because i am not a cheat. i have to 
inform you that your! funds interest at a tune of USD22.3million was transferred into a swiss account provided by a fake lawyer portrayed himself to be your lawyer. i must 
inform you that the officersinvolved are always in communication with you , so you should stop talking with them and do not tell them that you are waiting for the transfer .

Since we have an evidence at hand, hereby advised you to contact the authorized C.B.N security and finance company in Tema Accra Ghana whom are in control of your 
payment and the approved lawyer attached to the security and finance company in the name of Mr. ROY ROBIN and explain everything to him as your file was sent to him 
on the 6th January, 2009 and when contacting the lawyer quote your file reference number a010-2009 he is the final stone that breaks the camels back. 

My advice to you based on this information is that you should boldly call Mr. ROY ROBIN  the lawyer at the security and finance company on his direct telephone number or 
email address .he is the person in charge of all the legal clearances for this on-going payment exercise and ask him that he should help you in making sure your fund is paid 
to you immediately and do the changes to move your funds to your original account and follow his directives. 

He might want to know how come you got his direct email, you can tell him anything (please, don? t quote me) but insist that he should help you in making sure your 
payment is done, and for more clarification or to ensure him that you really knows what you are saying quote the following code no: fgn/pmg/cbn- x342xtw2009 under 
category 'c' i.e. your code (please this information is classified). 

I believe that at the end of the day, he will ask you to forward your payment information and bank co-ordinates to him for his processes as he will direct you properly on how 
to follow up for your fund to be made to you without further stress. if you contact him i will know because he must contact my office for your information re-confirmation 
records.

So go ahead and call him now and don't be afraid of him or anybody, any person apart from him is definitely a fraud.

Yours sincerely, 
Sister. Jade Shaw

----------


## ommohamed

o keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONFIDENTIAL‏
From:  morgan hassan (morgan_ha111@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 31, 2009 7 :52: 39 PM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF  MORGAN HASSAN 
THE AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING SECTION 
MANAGER WITH AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK, 
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO (A.D.B.) WEST AFRICA.


Dear  Friend,


I know that this message will come to you as a surprise. I am the Auditing and Accounting section manager with African Development Bank, Ouagadougou Burkina faso. I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families.

I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of (Thirty Nine Million Five Hundred Thousand US Dollars only) to your account within 10 or 14 banking days. This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim.I want the bank to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer late Mr.George Small who died along with his supposed next of kin in an air crash since 31st October 1999.

I don't want the money to go into government treasury as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why I am contacting you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. Please I would like you to  
interested.

Upon receipt of your reply, I will give you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 30% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to handle this business with me. 

I am expecting your urgent response as soon as you receive my message. 


Best Regard,

Mr Morgan.






DISCLAIMER:
This e-mail message is confidential and for use of the intended recipient(s) only. Unauthorized use or treatment of all or part of this message is strictly prohibited. Unintended recipients: please notify the sender and delete the original message, any attachments and any copies from your computer and back-up system immediately. 
Thank you.

----------


## ommohamed

COMPANY(£500,000.00‏
From:  MICRO SOFT AWARD LOTTERY (drjamesowen2009@gmail.com) (mswlotoinfo01@aol.com)  
Sent: Tuesday, March 31, 2009 9:45:02 AM 
To:   





Fighting Poverty Round The World

FROM: THE DESK OF THE E-MAIL PROMOTIONS MANAGER INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE
AWARD DEPARTMENT, MICROSOFT CORPORATION WORD LOTTERY
UNITED KINGDOM.61-70 Southampton Row, Bloomsbury London United Kingdom WC1B 4AR.

REFERENCE NO: MSW-L/200-26937
BATCH NO: 2009 JAN L#22
WINNER NO: 5

ELECTRONIC MAIL AWARD WINNING NOTIFICATION
AWARD PRESENTATION CENTER: UNITED KINGDOM COMPANY(£500,000.00‏
From:  MICRO SOFT AWARD LOTTERY (drjamesowen2009@gmail.com) (mswlotoinfo01@aol.com)  
Sent: Tuesday, March 31, 2009 9:45:02 AM 
To:   





Fighting Poverty Round The World

FROM: THE DESK OF THE E-MAIL PROMOTIONS MANAGER INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE
AWARD DEPARTMENT, MICROSOFT CORPORATION WORD LOTTERY
UNITED KINGDOM.61-70 Southampton Row, Bloomsbury London United Kingdom WC1B 4AR.

REFERENCE NO: MSW-L/200-26937
BATCH NO: 2009 JAN L#22
WINNER NO: 5

ELECTRONIC MAIL AWARD WINNING NOTIFICATION
AWARD PRESENTATION CENTER: UNITED KINGDOM



 lgp,/m
ملحوظة هذه الرسالة لايمكن نسخها او حفظها
كما اراد النصابون
ساحتفظ بها ولن احذفها
ولمن يعرف التصرف فيها
لنشرهل للعامة
ارجو ان يرسل ايه ميله
او ايه ميل اي حد
حتي اعيد ارسالها له
ليتصرف فيها

----------


## ommohamed

New Year Anniversary Draws. Participants For the draws were This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
MICROSOFT WINNING BATCH NUMBER: 0087955827499‏
From:  MICROSOFT NOTIFICATION (micro_prom71@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 30, 2009 11:46:28 PM 
To:   

Microsoft Promotion Award Team 

40 Rye crofts Way Stopsley 

London, 

United Kingdom. 



MICROSOFT WINNING NOTIFICATION.... PROMO 



The prestigious Microsoft and AOL has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the New Year 2009 anniversary we Rolled out over 450,000.00 GBP (Four Hundred and Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds) for our
randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of Web hosts which we enjoy their patronage. 



The selection was made through a computer draw system attaching personalized email addresses to ticket numbers. If you ignore this, you will regret it later. Microsoft and AOL are now the largest Internet companies and in an effort to make sure that Internet Explorer remains the most widely used program, Microsoft and AOL are running an e-mail beta test. 



Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to ticket Number/Batch 0087955827499 with serial numbers MSC/0080668302/07 and drew The lucky numbers 14-21-30-39-40-47(31) which subsequently won you 450,000.00 (Four Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds) as One of the 10 jackpot winners in this draw. You have therefore won the Entire winning sum of 450,000.00 (Four Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds). The draws registered as Draw number one was conducted in Stopsley, London United Kingdom on the 30th of March. 2009. 

These Draws are commemorative and as such special. 



Please be informed by this winning notification, to file your claims, You are to make contact with your designated agent who shall by duty Guide you through the process to facilitate the release of your prize. To file for your claim Please Contact your fiduciary agent 



MR ELLIOT DAVIS SMITH 

Microsoft Promotion Award Team 

Email: david_smith04@msn.com 

Email: david_smith101@live.com 

Phone: +44 703 190 8791 



You are advised to contact your fiduciary agent with the following Details to avoid unnecessary delays and complications: 



1. Your Full Names 

2. Address & Country 

3. Serial: Numbers 

4. Batch Number 

5. Phone/fax 

6. Age / Marital Status 

7. Occupation. 

8. How do you feel as a Winner? 



Note: Don’t respond if you have gotten this notification mail before. Thank you for being part of our commemorative end of year Anniversary Draws. Congratulations from the Staffs & Members of the interactive Lotteries Board Commission; 



Sincerely, 

Microsoft Promotion Award Team

----------


## ommohamed

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Yahoo/windows live 2009 Awards‏.‏
From:  Yahoo Headquarters United Kingdom (mrsjill_nash106@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 30, 2009 10:41:55 PM 
To:   


                       Divison of Yahoo/windows live Internet Award







                             Windows Live™ Awards.

                                                                   AUTHORISED BY YAHOO MAIL INC. 




                    YOU HAVE BEEN ANNOUNCED AS ONE OF OUR TOP 6 LUCKY WINNERS !!!
CONGRATULATIONS!
 Yahoo / Windows Live 
           125 Shaftesbury Avenue, WC2H 8AD, London- United  Kingdom.



All the excutive members of Yahoo/Windows Live Msn wish to inform you that you have won a prize money of Seven Hundred, TwentyThousand Great Britain Pounds (£720,000,00.) for the 2009 new year Prize promotion which was organized by YAHOO MANAGEMENT TEAM & WINDOWS LIVE this Month of March 2009 to celebrate our 15 years since we become the best e-mail provider worldwide.


YAHOO/ WINDOWS LIVE collects all the email addresses of people that are active online, among the millions that subscribed to Yahoo, Hotmail and few from other e-mail providers. Six e-mail addresses were selected annually to benefit from this prize promotion and your e-mail address was Selected as one of the Winners for 2009 new year award.


All winners shall be paid in accordance with his/her Settlement Center.Yahoo/ windows live Prize Award must be claimed not later than 20 days from date of Draw Notification. Any prize not claimed within this period will be forfeited.

Stated below are your identification numbers:

BATCH NUMBER:           Y/wl 009/CMQA-94677108
REFERENCE NUMBER:   200967-8/59358
PIN:                               0953809

These identification numbers fall within the England Location file, you are requested to contact our fiduciary agent in  Manchester Uk, Dr Johan Nespry and sumit all your winning identification numbers to him;


Agent Name:  Dr Johan Nespry

Email: drjohan-nespry2009@hotmail.com 
Email: drjohan_nespry2009@msn.com
Email: drjohan.nespry2009@ymail.com
Tel:    +44 702 402 2116 
Tel:   +44 702 402 1947
Fax:  +44 703 192 2863

You are advised to send the following information to your Claims Agent Dr Johan Nespry to facilitate the release of your award-winning  prize to you.

1. Full name
2. Nationality/ Country of Residence
3. Contact Address 
4. Telephone Number 
5. Fax Number 
6. Occupation 
7. Age
8. Sex 

Congratulations!! once again.
Yours in service,








Dr (Mrs.) Jill Nash,
Chief Communications OfficerSenior Vice President.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WARNING!!!
Keep your winning information confidential until your award prize is successfully handed over to you to avoid disqualification that may arise due to double claim.

You may also receive similar e-mails from people portraying to be other Organizations,windons live or Yahoo Inc. This is solely to collect your personal information and lay fake claims over your winning. In event that you receive any e-mail similar to the award notification letter that was sent to you, Kindly delete it from your mailbox and give no further correspondence to such person or body.

Yahoo/Windows Live shall not be held responsible for any loss of fund arising from the above mentioned and any winning notification that was not from Dr (Mrs.)Jill Nash and sign by Yahoo and Windows Live Board of Directors will be cancelled.

Signed By: Yahoo and Windows Live Board of Directors:
Susan Decker (President), Marco Boerries(Executive Vice President), Jerry Yang(Co-founder and Chief Yahoo),Blake Jorgensen (Chief Financial Officer)and Other members. 
Windows Live and ©2009 Yahoo! Inc. we wish you all the best of 2009.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT ATTENTION NEEDED‏
From:  MR.WILLIAMS GERRARD (williamsgerrard007@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, March 30, 2009 10 :27: 57 PM 
To:   

Dear Sir/Madam, We got your contact from the directory. There is a business we want to transact with you/your company.My name is MR.WILLIAMS GERRARD Assistant Production Manager of Charles Neal & Son Ltd,London.There is a product my company needs from Dubia but we are having problem from the owner of the product due to language barrier.Our company deals on costumes such as White,Purple, Black and Green Diamond Mixture.We have been purchasing the product from Saudi Arabia but it is very scarce now and we got an information that somebody has it in Dubai.We contacted the owner of the product through his telephone but could not understand his language as he speaks Arabic. This is why we need a reliable company/individual that will help us link with the dealer. His name is MR.IBAHIM YUSUF.Please if this proposal interests you do get back to us for modalities and we will also give you the telephone number of the dealer to call and confirm if he has the product in stock. Serial number of the product will be communicated to you as well. What we need at the moment is White and Pupple Diamond Mixture.We buy from Dubai at the rate of $400 per gramm and we need about 5kilogrammes. Assist us to know if the man has up to 5 Kilos and each gramm that we are buying, we are adding $110 for our profit (i.e you and i).We are seriously in need of the product because of lack of materials in our company.This transaction is 100% risk free, legal and is a long lasting business that will enrich both of us. Yours Faithfully, Mr.Williams Gerrard.

----------


## ommohamed

Confirmation/Ticket No:15-21-4-19-27-44‏
From:  Gabriel TILSED (g.tilsed@wanadoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 11, 2009 2 :06: 17 PM 
To:   

Confirmation/Ticket No:15-21-4-19-27-44
Reply to Email:euromillion1930@aim.com

Dear/ Winner,
Following official publication results of the E-mail electronic On-line Sweepstakes organized by the EuroMillions Lottery Coporation, the Slide circular award and the Heineken prizes in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.), held on the 4th of March, 2009,in Brussels Belgium, Wherein your electronic email address emerged as one of the on-line winning emails in the 1st category, hence your email address was attached to a cash award of €1,000,000.00, (One Million Euro Only) We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification, processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you.

contact person:Mr.Edward Lieberman
TEL: 0032-489-603-804 or 01132-489-603-804
Reply to Email:euromillion1930@aim.com

It is important to note that your award information was released today with the following particulars attached to it.

Winning Information's
Email Ticket Number 15-21-4-19-27-44
Reference Number: 78-45-2-12-47-66-4
Draw Lucky Number:8-17-10-13-37/ :: 7
Batch Number :JKPN44521412
Serial Number: HMML235524453
Your Full Name & Telephone Number

Please note, all winning must be claimed not later than 30th of March 2009.

Yours Sincerely
MRS.CAROLINA HEALING,
NB Please Note do not mail back through the alert email contact Mr.Edward Lieberman via Email:euromillion1930@aim.com

----------


## ommohamed

ATT:‏
From:  melkpiet@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, February 24, 2009 1:40:47 PM 
To:   

Yor email has won you a lottery from the BRITISH TOBACCO COMPANY.contact Dr Bill George,phone number +44 702 402 6562,email:britishtobaccolotoo@gmail.com

----------


## ommohamed

confirmation email‏
From:  f2hrshiemstra780@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, February 23, 2009 10 :31: 49 PM 
To:   

confirmation email

Ref No: 78-45-2-12-47-66-4, Lucky No:8-17-10-13-37/ :: 7,Batch No :gKPN44521412,Serial No: HMML235524453,

Sweepskas Program Corporation, held on the 16th February 2009; in Brussels Belgium

Your email address was selected via computer ballot along with

other 50 million email addresses collected from the web internet accross the

world and your email came up as number one ticket winner.

contact person:MR.Eddy Anderson, TEL: 0032-485-995-113 or 01132-485-995-113,

reply e-mail to: eurosmillss2@luckymail.com

Please note, all winning must be claimed not later than 30working days

yours sincerely(eva luisa)

----------


## ommohamed

No Subject)‏
From:  Sorteo Navidad (allyandvally@westnet.com.au)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, January 27, 2009 10:38:26 PM 
To:   







Confirmation Email lucky No 2-10-33-44-207.



You have won 1,000,000.00.Euros in our Sorteo de Navidad Email Sweepstakes programs 

organize by Loteria Apuestas Espa&#241;a, held on the 24th of December, 2008 in Spain. 



Your email address was selected via computer ballot along with 

other 50 million email addresses collected from the web internet accross the 

globe and your email came up with a golden ticket number.



We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact 

the processing office immediately for the claim.



Contact person: Simm Sanchez.

TEL:            0034-693-455-188      

REPLY E-mail TO: claimservice17@aol.com



Below are your Winning Information's:



Reference No (14-23-16-40-48)

Award No 16-4-38-37-20,

Lucky No 2-10-18-22-36-4/6

Batch No 3-12-30-8-42-10

Ticket No 28-20-15-19-22.



Yours Sincerely,

Promotion co-cordinator

Mrs. Sarah Rodriquez.



REPLY E-mail TO: claimservice17@aol.com

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOU ARE A WINNER‏
From:  IRISH LOTTERY PROGRAMME (info@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 06, 2009 10:04:51 PM 
To:   

 IRISH LOTTERY PROGRAMMEP.O. BOX, 1897,Dublin, IrelandRef: LSUK/2031/8162/05Batch: R4/A312-53 We are pleased to announce to you the draw of the IRISH LOTTERYPROGRAME online Sweepstakes International Program held on 1st OFApril,2009.Your e-mail address attached to ticket number: 56475600545 189 withSerial number 5369/05 drew the lucky number:1-2-12-28-39-41-15, whichsubsequently won the LOTTO RESULTS prize.You have thereforebeenapproved to claim a total sum of ?3,500,000 Pounds (Three MillionFive Hundered Thousand Pounds) in cash. In order to file out yourclaims, you are advised to contact our claim officer Name: Mr. CARL THOMASAll reply to Email: clmscrlthomas@yahoo.com.hk  1.FULL NAMES:_2.ADDRESS:_3.SEX:_4.AGE:_5.MARITAL STATUS:_6.OCCUPATION:_7.MODE OF REMITTANCE: WIRE TRANSFER:_8.TELEPHONE NUMBER:_9. COUNTRY_ Name: Mr. CARL THOMASAll reply to Email: clmscrlthomas@yahoo.com.hk  Sincerely,Mr John Brown.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good Day To You‏
From:  Mrs. Kate Hood (mrkateunit@cuet.ac.bd)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 05, 2009 7:37:19 AM 
To:   

 Good Day To You ... I am Mrs. Kate Hood Of the Ups Courier Company, I have a Confirmable Bank Draft of £800,000.00 GBP (Eight Hundred Thousand Great British Pounds), that I deposited the Draft with UPS COURIER SERVICE, West Africa, I traveled out of the country for my holidays and I will not return back until the end of July 2009. What you have to do now is to contact UPS COURIER SERVICES as soon as possible to know when they will deliver your Consignment to you because ofthe expiring date. For your information, I have paid for the delivering Charge, Insurance premium. The only money you will send to the UPS COURIER SERVICES to deliver your Consignment direct to your postal Address in your country is ($360USD) Three Hundred and Sixty United States Dollars only being Security Keeping Fee of the Courier Company so far. Again, don't bedeceived by anybody to pay any other money except ($360USD) Dollars for the Security Keeping Fee. I would have paid that but they said no because they don'tknow When you will contact them and in case of demurrage. You have to contact UPS COURIER SERVICES now for the delivery of your BOXwith this information bellow; ============================================Contac  t Person: Mr. Ferrin MorganEmail Address: ups_courierdeliveryservice1@yahoo.com.hkTelephone: +234-70-333-390-91Fax +234-70-333-390-91=============================================Las  tly, You are advice to send the below information to the Courier Company: 1, Full Name..2, Address of Residence:..3, country from:...4, Telephone Number:.5, Occupation..6, Age:. Finally, make sure that you reconfirm your Postal address and Direct telephone number to them again to avoid any mistake on the Delivery and ask them to give you the tracking number to enable you track your package over there and know when it will get to your address. Let me repeat again, try to cotact them as soon as you receive this mail to avoid any further delay and remember to pay them the Security Keeping fee of ($360USD)Dollars for their immediate action. Yours Faithfully,Mrs. Kate Hood

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Mr. James Chett (jamechett@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 27, 2009 4:50:48 AM 
To:   

   -- Hello, Although you might be apprehensive about my email as we have not metbefore, I am Mr. James Chett, I am a Banker i work with Halifax BankUK,There is the sum of $20,600,000.00 in my Bank "Halifax Bank"UnitedKingdom, There were no beneficiaries stated concerning these funds whichmeans no one would ever come forward to claim it. That is why I ask that we work together so as to have the sum transferedout of my Bank into your Bank Account or any other account of your choice.I will be pleased to see if you can help me and also be a good and trustedperson. Once the funds have been transferred to your Nominated BankAccount we shall then share in the ratio of 60% for me, 40% for you. I wait in anticipation for your fullest cooperation. I am available toentertain any questions concerning this transaction. Your timely responseto this mail will be highly appreciated Regards, Mr. James Chett

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Mlle Nancy & frere /Projet d'assistance‏
From:  nancydicko2009@libero.it (nancydicko2009@libero.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 27, 2009 3:05:32 AM 
To:   

PROJET D'ASSISTANCEAfrique de l'ouestNancy & frereEmail:nancydicko@yahoo.caSalutation,Nous savons que notre message sera d’une grande surprise quand t-il vous parviendra. Donc, nous vous présentons toutes nos excuses.Nous vous écrivons sincèrement dans le but d’obtenir votre coopération et votre confiance pouvant nous permettre d’effectuer une affaire urgente avec vous, Très chere, c’est une proposition très sincère et noble que nous vous faisons . Nous souhaitons solliciter votre aide dans la migration et l'investissement dans votre pays la fortune que nous avons hertités de notre père . Brièvement, Nous sommes Mlle Nancy et frere, notre père était le Directeur général d'une société d'extraction d'or et de diamant.Parmi les objets récupérés figurait un dossier contenant des détails d'un dépôt que notre père a fait dans une société de compagnie de sécurité ici. Il y a déposé $ 10.500.000,00 (Dix millions cinq cent mille de dollars Americain) contenus dans une (1) caisse metallique à son nom. Il n'a pas révélé le vrai contenu de la boîte à cette société.Néanmoins il a déclaré le dépôt comme biens de famille pour des raisons de sécurité. C'est l'argent que notre defunt père a gagné à partir de la vente de l'or et de diamants pendant son temps comme Directeur général. Compte tenu du climat politique instable ici,nous avons décidés de chercher un partenaire afin d'investir cette somme hors ici dans des domaines rentables, c'est donc la raison pour laquelle nous venons vers vous pour solliciter votre assistance et nous aider à investir dans votre pays. La meilleure méthode pour conclure cette transaction vue la tension politique ici, serait d'expédier la caisse contenant les fonds dans votre pays . La compagnie de sécurité a la possibilité de nous faciliter les choses en expédiant cette caisse dans votre pays par la voie diplomatique que nous apprécions beaucoup. Dès l'arrivée de ces fonds dans votre pays, vous allez les récupérer et les sauvegarder et engager les démarches pour nous aider à venir s'établir dans votre pays.. Ici en raison de sa proximité à notre pays et de la guerre, notre statut de réfugié ici ne peut pas faciliter les affaires pour nous. Nous vous demandons également de rechercher des affaires fiables et lucratives, de sortes que nous puissions investir sagement. Nous avons à l'esprit de vous donner 15 % de toute la somme (8.500.000,00 millions de dollars $), et la part de 25% dans n'importe quel investissement que nous ferons au moment venu si vous acceptez de nous aider. Cette fortune que nous vous avons indiquée devrait demeurer confidentielle. Cher partenaire, restant à votre entière disposition pour d'amples informations fiables, recevez l'assurance de nos sincères salutations. Si vous etes disposé à nous aider, envoyez-nous vos coordonnés: fax;..............................................  ..................................................  ....... adresse:..........................................  ..................................................  ....  telephone:........................................  ..................................................  .....votre statut matrimoniale:.....................................  ...................................votre profession:.......................................  ..............................................Nous vous signalons que si cette affaire ne vous interesse pas,il ne sera pas necessairede nous écrire. Que Dieu vous bénisse. Bien à vous,Mlle Nancy & frère Greetings, we know this message will come to you as a surprise because we have not meet before, Please we are sorry if our proposal will hot your mind. we will like also to see you face to face here in west africa.We are Miss Nancy and brother's . we want to transfer the sum of usd 10.500.000,00 Million dollars which my late father deposited with a security finance house here into your foreign bank account for investment in your country. we inherited this money after the dearth of my parents please we need your help now if you are ready and willing to help us and for more informations we will need your telephon and fax numbers, house address, occupation,marital status and your age. Please dear,dont write me answers if this business dont interest you. Waiting to hear from you soonest.Miss Nancy And Brother

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

N/A‏
From:  SKODA Programs & Events Department (speed@online.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 26, 2009 8:55:52 PM 
To:   

SKODA MOTORS WORLDWIDE LTD. SKODA Programs & Events Department SKODA Motors P.O. Box 100 London L71 E20  WINNING NOTIFICATION  We are officially announcing to you the result of SKODA Motors Email Lottery Promotion held on the 24th March 2009 as part of our programs to Launch our new office that was commissioned on 20th of March 2009 in Manchester United Kingdom. Your email was attached to ticket number SKODA-UK77S024477 with draw number S10N44 which consequently won you in the 2nd category prize, your email address was extracted from our electronic email extraction which randomly selected Forty Five (45) Lucky Winners of which your email address was among one of the lucky winner. You have therefore been approved for a payout of a total sum £750,000 GBP (SEVEN HUNDRED AND FIFTY THOUSAND BRITISH POUND STERLINGS).  CONGRATULATIONS!!!  We also advise that you keep your winning information very confidential as our security policy demands to avoid double claims/impersonation and unwarranted abuse of this program by some individuals. The selection process was carried our through our computerized Email Selection System (ESS) which selects email from a database of over 600,000 email address was drawn from all over the continents of the World. This promotions being the first of its kind will now take place annually and we hope you will also take part in our next year One Million Pound Sterlings International Lottery Game. To file your claim, you are to contact our Customer Service unit authorized to conduct the necessary Verification to enable you receive your Cash Prize. (You will receive more email upon acknowledgement of this email).  Customer Service Unit :  CONTACT PERSON  Mr. Jim Woo Lee +44-703-190-7688 Email: info.sipclaimsdet@yahoo.com.hk 20 Queens land Road, London SW2 3JB ENGLAND. U.K  You to contact the claims agents assigned for your claims above, and also send an email to him, you are to provide to your agent the below under listed information as soon as possible:  1. NAME IN FULL: 2. ADDRESS (IN FULL): 3. NATIONALITY: 4. AGE: 5. SEX 6. OCCUPATION (POSITION HELD): 7. HOME PHONE & MOBILE NUMBER:  This program is promoted and sponsored by Frontline group and SKODA Worldwide; we intend to use this medium to help individuals generate fortunes, which would encourage them to expand their business frontiers thereby creating more opportunities and assisting with humanitarian Concerns within their immediate environment. All winning must be claimed not later than one Week of Acknowledgment. After this date all unclaimed funds will be returned to SKODA Motors Treasury as Unclaimed.  Furthermore, should there be any change of address do inform us as soon as possible.  Congratulations again from all our staff.  N.B: Anybody under the age of 16 is not eligible to participate in this program.  Yours in service, Mr Yap Yoon Soon (Programs & Events).  Material Copyright © 2008 The SKODA Co. Ltd

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

DEAR LUCKY WINNER YOUR EMAIL WON $799,884.00‏
From:  clotto09@aol.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 26, 2009 7:36:28 PM 
To:   

CANADIAN NATIONAL LOTTERY
Address: 2nd Floor Chiltern House
St Nicholas Court
25 - 27 Castlegate
Nottingham NG1 7AR,
United Kingdom

                                                                WINNING PRIZE NOTIFICATION

CONGRATULATIONS!

Dear Winner,

We happily announce to you the result of the National Lotto 6/49 lottery draws held on Wenedsday, 25th March, 2009 in Nottingham United Kingdom and Ontario, Canada. All participants were selected randomly from World Wide Web site through computer draws system and extracted from over 10,000,00 companies and personal e-mail addresses.

Your e-mail address attached to ticket number: B95647560 4545 100 with serial number 046560 drew the winning numbers 4/8/29/37/40/48 and Bonus 45

You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum $799,884.00 in cash credited to file EAAL/9080118308/08. Please note that your lucky winning numbers fall within our United Kingdom booklet representative office in London as indicated in your play coupon. In view of this, $799,884.00 would be released to you by an accredited commercial Bank in United Kingdom. Our United Kingdom agent will immediately commence the process to facilitate the release of your funds as soon as you contact their office.

To file for your claim, please contact our corresponding agent in United Kingdom immediately you read this message for quick and urgent release of your fund, contact information is as follows:

Contact information is as follow:
OFFICE OF THE HOMELAND AGENT
115 COVELAND ST
COUPEVILLE,
WA-98239
UNITED STATES
Name: MR HARRISON BENCH
Email:h_bench@homelandagent.us
Tel/Fax:+15095634295

Here are the informations needed for you to fill out:

WINNER'S APPLICATION FORM FOR PAYMENT

FULL NAME:=============
GENDER.: =============
DATE OF BIRTH.:=========
MARITAL STATUS.:===================
NATIONALITY.: =====================
RELIGION.: ========================
OCCUPATION.: ======================
ADDRESS 1.: ========================
CITY.:=============================
STATE/PROVINCE.:=====================
ZIP CODE.:==========================
MOBILE PHONE NO.:====================
HOUSE PHONE NO.:=====================
FAX NO.:============================
EMAIL ADDRESS.:======================
WINNING INFORMATION
TICKET NUMBER.:======================
SERIAL NUMBER.:======================

***Due to possible mix up of some numbers and email contacts, we ask that you keep this award strictly out of public notice until your claim has been processed and your money remitted. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming or unscrupulous acts by some participants of this program.***

Congratulations once more from all members and staff of this program to all that have successfully won this competition and thank you for being part of our promotional lottery program.

Yours Sincerely,

Mr.Caroline Morris
Customer Service: 680 NCA 85914d

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Your Payment‏
From:  Amb. Anthony Moore (mail@unitednations.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 08, 2009 4 :22: 10 PM 
To:   

United Nations Assisted ProgramDirectorate of International PaymentUnited Nations Liaison Office - Africa Fund Beneficiary, This email is to notify you about the release of your outstanding payment which is truly $4.7 million. The Federal Government scheduled a time frame to settle all foreign debts which includes Contract/Inheritance/Gambling/Lottery (Sponsored by Microsoft and UK National Lottery) and other international loans. News had it that over the past, numerous individual(s) who happen to be impostors (claiming to be individuals, banks and organizations) are claiming to release numerous sums of fund via numerous ways. You have two options to receive your payment which is either a Pin Based ATM card or Certified Cashiers Check. You are advised to select one out of the two options on how you wish to receive your $4.7 million. Your ATM card or Check/Bank Draft will be shipped via FedEx Shipping Company and would get to you within 2 to 3 working days at most. DO NOT SEND MONEY TO ANYONE UNTIL YOU READ THIS: The actual fees for shipping your ATM card is $96.99 but because FedEx have temporarily discontinued the C.O.D which gives you the chance to pay when package is delivered for international shipping as stated on their website: http://fedex.com/us/international/ir...l?gtmcc=us#C10 We had to sign contract with them for bulk shipping which makes the fees reduce from the actual $96.99 to $73.95 nothing more and no hidden fees of any sort! You are advised to contact the dispatch officer responsible for the shipping of your Check or ATM card with the following information for shipping of your payment Check or ATM card. Dispatch Officer : Michael GrizlaEmail : officer.grizla@gmail.com  And provide him with the following information: Your full Name........................Your Address:.........................Home/Cell Phone:...................Preferred Payment Method (Check or ATM):................ The dispatch officer will provide you with instructions on how you are to make payment of the $73.95 only for the shipping of your ATM card or Cashiers Check. Remember that you are not paying any fees extra no matter what. Once again note that the actual FedEx Retail Price: $96.99 Your Price (Because of our contract signed): $73..95 ($23.04 Savings!). Respectfully,Amb. Anthony MooreUN Envoy (African Region)

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Email‏
From:  Ngozi Philips (ngophils@msn.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, April 03, 2009 9:16:02 PM 
To:   

Our Ref: cbn/ohg/oxd1/2009Your Ref: .............................TELEX: CENBANK. Dear honorable beneficiary Definitely, I am sure that the receipt of this email will be of utmost blessing to you. I am the secretary to Alhaji. Suleiman Barau, the Deputy Governor Operations Central Bank of Nigeria.  You are been officially contacted by me today because I was instructed to do so by my boss The Deputy Governor of The Central Bank of Nigeria, kindly note that your Funds were Re-deposited into the "Federal Suspense Account" last week, because you did not forward your Claim as the Right beneficiary. My boss was visited in his office by three gentlemen today, really these men were unexpected by him because their visit was impromptu. He had to ask them why they came to see him in person and they said that they came to collect the Inheritance/contract funds Bill Sum of $20 million which rightfully belongs to you, on your behalf. At this development he asked them who authorized them to come down to Nigeria for the collection of this Payment and they told him that you asked them to come and collect these Funds on your Behalf. In fact this was the biggest shock that this Bank has ever received so far because your Inheritance Funds is still in the "Federal Suspense Account" yet you sent these men to come and collect these Funds on your behalf without notifying us. We do not understand why you should send these men to come and Collect your Funds on your behalf. If actually you want them to help you collect your funds,you should have at least informed him officially. Note that they actually tendered some vital documents which proved that you actually sent them for the Collection of these Funds. Honestly, it really shocked him that you took such a decision without his consent. Actually, these Documents which they tendered to this Noble Bank are a clear Proof that you sent them to Collect this Funds for you.Finally, my boss told them to come back tomorrow morning and they promised to come back. He was supposed to release this Funds to them but he refused to do so because he wanted to clarify this from you first. Kindly do get back to me with your telephone number so i can reach you as fast as possible ok. Yours Faithfully, Mrs.Ngozi Philips.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

eBay New Unpaid Item Message from jerilp1:‏
From:  aw-confirm@ebay.com (aw-confirm@ebay.com)  
 This message may be a phishing scam. Learn more 
Sent: Sunday, March 29, 2009 4:04:45 AM 
To:   

 eBay New Unpaid Item Message from jerilp1: #250387368489-- response required   




Dear member, 


eBay member jerilp1 has left you a message regarding item #250387368489

View the dispute thread to respond. 


Regards, 

eBay

----------


## ommohamed

Account Confirmation‏
From:  Citi Bank Service (service@citibank.com)  
 This message may be a phishing scam. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, March 13, 2009 2 :56: 21 PM 
To:   



Dear Citibank Member,



As part of our continuing commitment to protect your account and to reduce the instance of fraud on our website, we are undertaking a period review of our member accounts.



You are requested to visit our site, and fill in the required information.



https://online.citibank.com/US/JSO/s...rnameSignon.do 



This is required for us to continue to offer you a safe and risk free environment to send and receive money online and maintain the experience.



Thank you,

Accounts Management



As outlined in our User Agreement, citibank will periodically send you information about site changes and enhancements. Visit our Privacy Policy and User Agreement if you have any questions.



---------------------------------------------

Thank you for using Citibank!

---------------------------------------------

Do not reply to this email.

----------


## ommohamed

WINNING NOTIFICATION‏
From:  UK NATIONAL LOTTERY (kristyjgray@aol.com)  
Sent: Friday, March 13, 2009 1:44:57 PM 
To:   

Ref: UK/9420X2/68
Batch: 074/05/ZY369
WINNING NOTIFICATION:



We happily announce to you the draw (#942) of the UK NATIONAL LOTTERY, online Sweepstakes International program held on 13th of March, 2009. It is yet to be claimed and you are getting the final NOTIFICATION as regards this.



Your e-mail address attached to ticket number: 275-189-657-23-05 with Serial number 8756- 05 drew the lucky numbers and bonus ball number which subsequently won you the lottery in the 2nd category. Therefore, you have been approved to claim a total sum of (Eight Hundred Thousand Great Britain Pounds Sterling) £800, 000.00 GBP in cash credit to file KTU/9023118308/03.



Endeavor to E-mail him your details below to file your claims
< SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> 

1. Full Name:
2. Full Address:
3. Marital Status:
4. Occupation:
5. Age:
6. Sex:
7. Nationality:
8. Telephone Number:
9. Fax Number:
10. Serial Number (above):
11. Reference Number (above):
12. Batch Number (above):




The Claims Agent Details
Claims Notification Director:
Mr. David Mark
Email: davidmark_claim@hotmail.com
Tel: +44 7045785239




Yours Sincerely,
Mrs. Kristy J. Gray
Online Promotions


Please do no reply to this email, contact your claims agent at davidmark_claim@hotmail.com



© 2007-2009 UK NATIONAL LOTTERY. All Rights Reserved

----------


## ommohamed

Urgent business Proposal‏
From:  Abebe Ede (v.montviloff@noos.fr)  
Sent: Saturday, March 07, 2009 8 :56: 16 AM 
To:  info@mail.com 

Dear Friend,



I write you after proper cosideration that a telephone conversation may
not be an ideal medium to contact you. I am Edes Abebe, A cousin and
personal assistant to the late Chief Mrs. Stella Obasanjo, the late
wife of the president Olusegen Obasanjo of Nigeria who died in Spain on
Sunday the 23rd of Oct 2005 after an unsuccessful surgery operation.

As the cousin and personal to the deceased I handle in confidence some
of her affairs, mostly properties, Investment and funds both domestic
 and overseas. In this case my sister/client who left Thirty million Great
British Pounds sterling (30,000,000.00) and so many other investments
with my signatory abroad for her personal reason. The family will call
 me to account for her properties and funds overseas after Three years of her
death according to the tradition our people which will happen any
 moment from now as its past Three years.

So at this juncture, I seek your consent to write the bank and present
you as a beneficiary of some part of the fund which has been approved
 for transfer by my late sister in her fund deposited in a particular bank
,since i have all the documents regarding the deposited funds which I
 will disclose to you as we progress in this transaction. All we require from
you is 100% trust, and honest corporations to enable us see this deal
through, and I also guarantee you that this transaction will be
executed under a legitimate process that will protect us from any
 breach of the law.

The sharing formula will be 60% for us 30% for you and 5 % for charity
to my client's pet project CHILD CARE TRUST FOUNDATION
, for the less privileged and disabled children and the remaining 5%
will be set aside for any expenses incurred during the course of
 transfer process. Upon your prompt reply of your acceptance to this mail, I will
forward a letter for fund transfer on your behalf to the bank to your
designated bank account. I wait in anticipation for your cooperation in
reply, and I am also ready for any question concerning the clarity of
 this transaction.

Upon consideration by you, send to me your followings :

1. Full Name
2. Address
3. Age/Sex
4. Occupation
5. Nationality
6. Tel number/fax so that we can speedy up the
transaction before i will be called to give account of
the assets.
Please reply me through this email address :
abebe2edes2004@yahoo.com.hk

Yours sincerely,

Mr Edes Abebe

----------


## ommohamed

(No Subject)‏
From:  POWER BALL LOTTO BV (plottery300@aol.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 01, 2009 1:45:48 PM 
To:   

    POWER BALL LOTTO BVPOWER BALL-WHEEL E-GAME 2009websites:www.powerball.com  Dear Winner, NOTICE OF CONSOLATION PRIZE WINNING!!! This is to notify you that your Email has won the Prize Amountof $USD800,000.00 (Eight Hundred Thousand United states Dollars Only). Your email ID identified with Coupon No.PBL2348974321 wasselected by Electronic Random Selection System (ERSS) withentries from the 50,000 different email addresses enrolledfor the Lotto-Wheel E-game. HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE: Simply fill in the needed and contact our claims agent on the below email, NAME.........OCCUPATION..........YOUR FULL ADDRESS....NATIONALITY............MOBILE/PHONE.......SEX.........AGE.......... Lottery Claims Officer:Name: Dr.Henry MorganEmail: drhenrymorgan@ymail.comContact Number:+234-806-599-9778 PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL. CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS AGENTAT drhenrymorgan@ymail.com Yours truly,(Lottery Co-coordinator)Andre Van Dui

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONFIDENTIAL /PLEASE RESPOND URGENTLY.‏
From:  Michel Duku (mrdumichel2@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 08, 2009 3:39:13 PM 
To:   




Dear Friend,

I am contacting you independently of my investigation and no one is informed of this communication. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of $1.3million immediately to your private account.The money has been here in our Bank lying dormant for eight good years now without anybody coming for the claim of it.

I want to release the money to you as the relative to Mrs.Joyce Lake (the account owner) who died a long with her supposed Next of Kin since 31 January 2000.You can confirm the genuineness of the business by visiting this web site: http://html.koat.com/sh/news/stories...01-133854.html

The Banking laws here does not allow such money to stay more than 9 years,because the money will be recalled to the Bank treasury account as unclaimed fund.

By indicating your interest I will send you the full details on how the business will be executed.

Please delete if you are not interested.

Regards,

Michel Duku.
African Development Bank, Burkina Faso-West Africa

----------


## ommohamed

CONGRATULATION!!! Your Email Has Won ($1.Million United State Dollars)‏
From:  Canadian Draw (ccllc.48@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 15, 2009 9:39:45 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 Canadian ...doc (20.3 KB)  


Please View the Attachment and Call Mr. Jonas Radebe on This No :+( 27) 72 747-1100.or Email:cls@live.co.za As Soon   As Possible. Thanks You. 

Yours Sincerely, 

Mrs. Jean Chatzky

Tel/Fax: +1-270-897-3411

Canadian Draw Commission.

----------


## ommohamed

winner‏
From:  Online Notice (legionvilla@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, February 27, 2009 11 :35: 18 AM 
To:  info@uk.com 

Contact: Mr. P. Griffin (pin.griffinuk09@live.co.uk) for  the claims of £1,000,000 Pounds Uk Award  2009 Claims Requirement,Names,phone number,Country  and Occupation.  regardMr. P. Griffin Co-ordinator

----------


## ommohamed

CONFIRMATION LETTER...CONTACT Mr.Mark Anderson....VIA E-MAIL(mark_anderson030@hotmail.com)‏
From:  shark133@kpnmail.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, February 27, 2009 10:05:26 AM 
To:   

You have been approved of a lumping sum £1,000,000.00 from the PowerBall Lottery promotion E-mail: mark_anderson030@hotmail.com

----------


## ommohamed

FROM NATWEST BANK(Letter Of Forfeiture via )‏
From:  NATWEST FINANCE AND SAVINGS BANK (international.transfer.unit@natewestbank.co.uk)  
Sent: Wednesday, June 11, 2008 11:16:05 PM 
To:  dr_.com 


NATWEST FINANCE AND SAVINGS
UNIT G TRIDENT INDUSTIAL ESTATE,
SLOUGH,UNITED KINGDOM.
06/11/2008
Tel:+447011136913



ANNT:CUSTOMER,

Good day to you.

We are using this medium to officially inform you that we will hand over your funds back to the Lottery Board due to your inability to comply to the instruction giving by the Bank to enable us carry out the transfer of your funds. You are expected to send us a Letter Of Forfeiture via e-mail on or before Friday, 13Th of June 2008 that is if you wish to disclaim your winnings at this point. We have set our legal machineries in place to avoid this Bank facing legal actions in future concerning these lottery winnings.     
That is why it’s important that you think straight and act wise so that you  do not forfeit your price.We have also forwarded a copy of this Letter to the Lottery Board. Thanks for your time and have a nice day.

MR ARISON MACBETH
HEAD OF INTERNATIONAL TRANSFER UNIT
NATWEST FINANCE AND SAVINGS

----------


## ommohamed

ATTENTION:WINNER!!‏
From:  BRITISH ONLINE PROMO AWARD 2008 (h.lindelauf@home.nl)  
Sent: Thursday, May 15, 2008 4:14:59 PM 
To:   

Your email addresses were selected and you are a lucky winners of thesum of(516,778 GBP)in the uk national lottery sweepstakes award2008,contact our {Claims agent with the informationbelow for clearance. Claims agent:Mr.Peter Taylor} 1. Full Names:2.Address:3. Age:4. Sex:5.Marital Status:6.Occupation:7.Phone numbers:8. Country: Sincerely,Lucy BainesOnline Co.ordinator

----------


## ommohamed

Dear Fiend.‏
From:  Mr.Ho Chong. (chongoffice.com@vsp.com.br)  
Sent: Sunday, April 27, 2008 4:30:21 PM 
To:   

Dear Fiend. I am Mr.Ho Chong Bank Manager of a bank in China. I have an urgent andvery Confidential business proposition for you. On November 2002, A British Oil consultant/contractor with the Chinese Solid MineralsCorporation, He made a numbered time (Fixed) Deposit for twelve calendarmonths, valued at US$30,000,000.00 (Thirty Million Dollars) in my branch.Upon maturity, I sent a routine notification to his forwarding address butgot no reply. After a month, we sent a reminder and finally we discoveredfrom his contract employers, the Chinese Solid Minerals Corporation thatHe died from an automobile accident. On further investigation, I found outthat he died without making a WILL, and all attempts to trace his next ofkin were hasbeen impossible. I therefore made further investigation and discovered that He did notdeclare any kin or relations in all his official documents, including hisBank Deposit paperwork in my Bank. This sum of US$30,000,000.00 is stillsittingin my Bank and the interest is being rolled over with the principal sum atthe end of each year. No one will ever come forward to claim it. Accordingto Laws of Republic of China, at the expiration of 5 (five) years, themoney will
revert to the ownership of the Chinese Government if nobody applies toclaim the fund. Consequently, my proposal is that I will like you as aforeigner to stand in as the next of kin to Him so that the fruits of thisold man's labor will not get into the hands of some corrupt governmentofficials. This process will be simple, I will like you to provide immediately yourfull names and address so that the attorney will prepare the necessarydocuments and affidavits that will put you in place as the next of kin. Weshall employ the services of an attorney for drafting and notarization ofthe WILL and to obtain the necessary documents and letter ofprobate/administration in yourfavor for the transfer. A bank account in any part of the world that youwill provide will then facilitate the transfer of this money to you as thebeneficiary/next of kin. The money will be paid into your account for ustoshare in the ratio of 70% for me and 30% for you. There is no risk at all as all the paperwork for this transaction will bedone by an attorney and my position as the Branch Manager guarantees thesuccessful execution of this transaction. Upon your response, I shallthen provide you with more details and relevant documents that will helpyou understand the transaction. Please send me your confidential telephoneand fax numbers for easy communication. Please observe utmost confidentiality, and rest assured that thistransaction would be most profitable for both of us because I shallrequire your assistance to invest my share in your country. Awaiting yoururgent reply via myemail address.  Thanks and regards. Mr.Ho Chong.

----------


## ommohamed

CAN I TRUST YOU?‏
From:  Mr Wang Yan (paula.bourne@utoronto.ca)  
Sent: Tuesday, April 29, 2008 7:30:46 AM 
To:   

  I am Mr Wang Yan, a staff of Private Banking Services at the Bank ofChina(BOC) United Kingdom. An investment was placed under my management 4years ago by a customer who is now deceased. I need your assistance ininvesting these funds.. if you\'re interested contact me via my privateemail: wanginbox51@live.com

----------


## ommohamed

This decision is hard for me to make but i just have to make it for the PRESSING ISSUE !‏
From:  Mrs Jewel Taylor (mrsjeweltaylor@jewel.com)  
Sent: Saturday, April 19, 2008 11 :32: 04 AM 
To:   

  Dear Friend, With all sincerity and humility it is with deep pains i write you this messageof wishful assistance to my predicament. I am Mrs Jewel Taylor the estrangedwife to the former president of Liberia who was asked by unanimous decision bythe international community to step down from the corridors of power. I write you this mail under duress and as a result of my recent decision tobetter the lives of i and my children. I have made a decision which i knowmight not be good in the sight of man but the present situation has led me tothis decision to better the lives of my children. Currently now i have decidedto make do with the sum of $20.5m (Twenty Million Five hundred Thousand UnitedStates Dollars)belonging to my husband in which i am a enefiaciary to, i havedecided to relocate with your assistance to your private account the said sum. My decision was reached when i could not conceive the thought that after theUnited States Government has promised to let my husband go free based on thecondition that he should step down Mr.Collin Powell stated in a press briefingthat he would be indicted by the court in Netherlands to face charges on warcrimes, this is what led to my decision as God Knows that i was never insupport of his involvement in the indecent maltreating of innocent people inPolitics.
sake ofmy children's future.Currently the said sum was lodged in a safety deposit boxin a financial Institution which i will disclose to you as a matter ofcommitment to me and this plea for assistance. I currently have the depositcertificate and can draw up a change of beneficiary mandate to effect you asthe beneficiary to the funds. I am a trained economist by profession and it isin this line that i will want you to take note that your s er vices forassisting me will be compensated to the best of my ability. I have this to look forward to so i would like you to keep this project closeto your heart just as myself pending when we reach the conclusive end of thisproject. I will want you as a matter of confidentiality to respond through thismail and also include your telephone number as well so that i can give you acall if the need arises as we are currently on political asylum now in westafrica.Once get your confirmation that you can be of assistance i will bring you intoa clearer picture of the situation at hand.View this site to see a picture of me:<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/2963086.stm> I look forward to your response with great hope of assistance from your goodself. My E-mail is: contactmrsjeweltaylor@yahoo.com.hkI remain Yours Truly,Mrs. Jewel Taylor.

----------


## ommohamed

ACCOUNT ACTIVATED (ACCOUNT NUMBER: 1875384457 AND PIN NUMBER: CTB9603)‏
From:  CITY BANK (foreigntransfersdept@ctb-london.com)  
Sent: Saturday, April 19, 2008 2 :11: 46 AM 
To:  .com 

Our Ref: ACT/1875384457/CTB
Date: 18-04-2008



Attn: Mohamed  Abdelsadek,


Good day to you. I am pleased to inform you that your temporary E-savings account has been created and activated today the 18TH day of April, 2008. You can now log into your account and commence the transfer of your winnings from there by visiting the link below http://citybank-secured.freehostia.c...ed/acclog.html 
Your new account number is 1875384457 and pin number is  CTB9603
Please keep your account number and account pin secured and confidential.
Note that your account with us is only temporary as it was solely opened for the immediate transfer of your endowment fund thus you are advised to commence the transfer of all your funds once this mail is received by you as the account shall be shut down afterwards.

On behalf of City Bank of London, let me welcome you as one of our highly valued clients and we look forward to a long pleasant business relationship with you.
I remain yours truly,



Mark Phil (Foreign Transfer Manager)
TEL: +44 703 191 2173 
        +44 703 190 5295
FAX:+44 707 515 8182
        +44 707 515 8183
Customer led, ethnically guided

----------


## ommohamed

CONGRATULATIONS!!!Ref: IR/90020X2/07‏
From:  IRISH NATIONAL LOTTERY (yooy@purdue.edu)  
Sent: Friday, March 28, 2008 9:43:13 AM 
To:   

  -- The National LotteryOFFICE OF DR.MARK LAMBERT EURO MILLIONS PROMOPRIZE CLAIM/ VERIFICATION DEPARTMENTAbbey Street Lower, Dublin 1, Ireland(Customer-Services)  Dear E-mail Bearer, You have won the sum of 1,350,000 Euro. in the Irish Online Sweepstake Promo held on 28Th March 2008. Your Ref Number: Ref:IR/90020X2/07), To further the claims of your prize, you are advise to contact your claims department with the below informations. PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM DETAILS OF BENEFICIARY : 1)Full Names:.........................................2)H  ome Address:....................................3)Tele  phone:..........................................4)  Mobile Phone #:..................................5)Occupation:.  .......................................6)Nationali  ty:........................................7)Count  ry of ressidence:........................8)City:........  ............................................9)Stat  e/Province:...................................10)Zip Code:...........................................11  )Sex:.............................................  .......12)Age:....................................  ...............  Opon submission of the above informations we shall immediately commence on your data verification process which will take not latter than 12hours and we get back to you on how to hand over your winning fund to you. Contact Person: Dr. Mark LambertE-mail: drmarklamber12@yahoo.com.hkMobile Phone: +44 704 572 2823Office Line: +44-207-179-7777 Congratulations once again. Yours faithfully, Sir Robert RiddyOnline Coordinator

----------


## ommohamed

CONGRATULATIONS!!!Ref: IR/90020X2/07‏Immediate Response‏
From:  karlbb_18765@yahoo.es 
Sent: Monday, March 24, 2008 11:07:06 PM 
To:  I@LL.COM 

 Attention:   My name is Mr. Karl Brader. I trained and work as an external auditor for a Suisse Bank, working as part of a bigger team that covers the entire sub-euro region. I had taken pains to find your contact through personal endeavors. On routine audit check last month, I discovered some investment accounts that had been dormant for the least twelve years. All the accounts belong to a single holder (deceased) with monies totaling 21 Million United States Dollars plus interest. Banking regulation/legislation in Switzerland demand that I notify the fiscal authorities after a statutory time period of twelve years when dormant accounts of this type are called in by the monetary regulatory bodies. The above set of facts underscores my reason of writing and making the following proposing.  My investigation of the said account reveals that the death occured in 1994 the exact time the account was last operated.  I can confirm with certainty that the said investor died interstate and no next of kin to his estate has been found or has come forward all these years. I am of the settled

From:  IRISH NATIONAL LOTTERY (yooy@purdue.edu)  
Sent: Friday, March 28, 2008 9:43:13 AM 
To:   

  -- The National LotteryOFFICE OF DR.MARK LAMBERT EURO MILLIONS PROMOPRIZE CLAIM/ VERIFICATION DEPARTMENTAbbey Street Lower, Dublin 1, Ireland(Customer-Services)  Dear E-mail Bearer, You have won the sum of 1,350,000 Euro. in the Irish Online Sweepstake Promo held on 28Th March 2008. Your Ref Number: Ref:IR/90020X2/07), To further the claims of your prize, you are advise to contact your claims department with the below informations. PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM DETAILS OF BENEFICIARY : 1)Full Names:.........................................2)H  ome Address:....................................3)Tele  phone:..........................................4)  Mobile Phone #:..................................5)Occupation:.  .......................................6)Nationali  ty:........................................7)Count  ry of ressidence:........................8)City:........  ............................................9)Stat  e/Province:...................................10)Zip Code:...........................................11  )Sex:.............................................  .......12)Age:....................................  ...............  Opon submission of the above informations we shall immediately commence on your data verification process which will take not latter than 12hours and we get back to you on how to hand over your winning fund to you. Contact Person: Dr. Mark LambertE-mail: drmarklamber12@yahoo.com.hkMobile Phone: +44 704 572 2823Office Line: +44-207-179-7777 Congratulations once again. Yours faithfully, Sir Robert RiddyOnline Coordinator

----------


## ommohamed

E-GAME 2008.‏
From:  WORLD WIDE LOTTERY (info@world-wide.org)  
Sent: Monday, March 24, 2008 5 :15: 22 PM 
To:   

E-GAME 2008.WORLD WIDE LOTTERY Dear Consolation Prize Winner,We are pleased to inform you today 24nd March 2008 of the result ofthe winners of the WORLD WIDE LOTTERY , Held on the 24nd March 2008,You have therefore been approved to receive the sum of $1,000,000 USDNote that your winnings falls under the Africa region, So You arerequiredto file claims for your lottery prize winnings bycontacting the African claim's officer: Name: Tom AdeEmail: tom.ade00@gmail.comPhone Number: +234-8051477430 You are required to completely fill the claims form inorder for yourwinnings to be processed. FULLNAMES:........................FORWARDINGADDRES  SES:.....................CITY/STATE:.......................COUNTRY OF ORIGIN:.................MARITAL STATUS:.....................NATIONALITY:..........  ...........SEX.......... DATE OF BIRTH:.......EMAIL:............OCCUPATION:........  ...TEL/FAX:............................ Mrs Sally Moore,General Overseer,WORLD WIDE LOTTERY.

----------


## ommohamed

Queen Elizabeth's Foundation‏
From:  Queen Elizabeth s Foundation (queen@info.com)  
Sent: Saturday, March 22, 2008 5:45:00 PM 
To:   

From : The Queen Elizabeth's FoundationWoodlands RoadLeatherhead CourtLeatherheadSurreyKT22 0BN. Attn: Beneficary, Congratulations The Queen Elizabeth's Foundation has chosen you by the board oftrustees as one of the final recipients of a cashGrant/Donation for your ownpersonal, educational,and business development.To celebratethe 30th anniversaryprogram, We are giving out a yearly donation of GBP500,000.00 (Five HundredThousand United Kingdom Pounds) to 5 lucky recipients, as charity donations/aidfrom the Queen Elizabeth's Foundation,ECOWAS, EU,UNICEF and the UNO inaccordance with the enabling act of Parliament, which is part of our promotion. To file for your claim you are to fill out below information and send it toMr.James Amstrong The Executive Secretary Via his email contact address. Claims Requirements: 1. Full Name:...........................2. Address; ............................3. Nationality:.........................4. Age:.......... Date of Birth:........5. Occupation:..........................6. Phone:................Fax:...........7. State of Origin:...........Country:.. The Executive Secretary: Mr. James AmstrongWoodlands RoadLeatherhead CourtLeatherheadSurreyKT22 0BN.E-mail : jamesamstrong01@hotmail.comTel: +44 703-187-9255 **************************************************  ********************Queen Elizabeth's Foundation for Disabled People is a registeredcharity No 251051. Registered as a company limited by guarantee inLondon No892013. Registered at Leatherhead Court, Woodlands Road,Leatherhead,Surrey KT22 0BN.**********************************************  ************************

----------


## ommohamed

HONDA AWARD PROMOTIONS!!! Contact Claims Officer Mr. Williams Archer (williamsarcher_department@hotmail.com)‏
From:  hcrezee3@freeler.nl 
Sent: Saturday, March 22, 2008 4 :34: 06 PM 
To:   

Ref No:HDCBIEWLEB. 

Attn: Winner 
This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of £500,000.000(GBP) along side with a brand new Honda CR-VCar from the
HONDA AWARD PROMOTIONS.Send your 1.Full names 2.Occupation 3.Phone Number 4.Age 5.Sex 6.Country.

Email:williamsarcher_department@hotmail.com
Phone contact: +44 704-579-9932

Announcer:Mrs.Trina Weaver 
HONDA NATIONAL PROMOTIONS

----------


## ommohamed

in the necessary information . SAMSUNG PROMO AWARD 2008 CLAIMS PROCESSING FORM (Fill and Return Immediately).‏
From:  FLOYD JOHNSON (sm_floyd23@live.com)  
Sent: Friday, March 21, 2008 10:36:38 PM 
To:   

To 
WINNER
REF N&#186;.: SLE/74-A0802742007
Serial N&#186;: KRS/GBP07/SAMSUNG
BATCH N&#186;.: UDA/MA07/EUR/SAMSUNG
AMOUNT WON.: £710,000.00 GBP
21/03/2008

Dear Samsung Electronic Promotion Winner, 

I am Mr. Floyd Johnson,Samsung Electronic licensed and accredited agent assigned to your case to help you in the claims process of your funds. I wish to congratulate you and to say you are a lucky person to have won this Samsung Electronics Promotion. All the winners in the Promotion were selected by an advanced automated random computer ballot search from the internet as part of our international promotions program which we conduct every year.

You are required to fill the below Winners Payment Verification Form to facilitate the processing of your claims which will lead to the payment of your prize to you as required. You are also to send a copy of your International Passport or Drivers License via E-MAIL ATTACHMENT along with the filled form. If you do not have any of these, you can send a valid Identity card of yours as a form of Identification. 

You are to choose only One (1) from the Two (2) given options on how to claim your prize. For any option you choose, you are to fill in the

1. Transfer of your funds to your local bank account by Telegraphic Bank transfer and your funds will be in your account within 48 hours. 
2. You employ the services of our affiliate courier/diplomatic service to deliver your prize Funds to you in form of Consignment to your physical mailing address. 

You will be totally responsible for the Telegraphic Bank Transfer Charges OR Courier Charges. When we receive your Filled Form, we will send you more information about any option you choose. 

Note that your funds (£710,000.00GBP) have already been insured to your winning E-mail address by Samsung Electronics Inc. and no deductions of any kind can be made on your funds. 

Below if the Samsung Electronics Promotion Winner's Data Form. Do fill and return as soon as possible. 

SECTION A 

First Name.:.........................
Middle Name.:...........................
Last Name.:............................
Gender.:.....................
Month Of Birth.:.......Day:.......Year:...
Marital Status.:.........................
Nationality.:....................
National Id Card NO..............
Occupation.: ....................
Mobile phone No.:..............
House Phone No.:..............
Fax No.................. 

OPTION 1 TELEGRAPHIC/SWIFT BANK TRANSFER 

Account Number:......................... 
Account Name:........................... 
Swift code:............................. 
Bank Name/Country:....................... 

OPTION 2 COURIER DIPLOMATIC DELIVERY SERVICES. 

Address 1.............................
Address 2.:...........................
City.:................................
State/Province.:.....................
Zip Code.:..........................
Email Address.:........................ 
WINNING INFORMATION 
Batch Number.:.......................
Reference Number.:...................
Amount Won(In Pounds).:.............

You are advised to act fast about this information soonest for further correspondence.Congratulations on behalf of the Samsung Electronics Inc. Company and our promotion agents all over the world. 

Yours faithfully,
Floyd Johnson.
Samsung Electronics Bonanza
London,United Kingdom.
Phone: +44-704-570-6121
Fax: +44-709-287-6054.

----------


## ommohamed

You are to contact my lawyer with this information below‏
From:  mrs pratricia law (pratricialaw@hotmail.com)  
Sent: Monday, March 17, 2008 11:09:45 PM 
To:  com) 

From: Mrs Patricia Law

His email address is barrtaylerwilliams@yahoo.com 

You are to contact my lawyer with this information below.

15 Roghton Sawbrjdgeworth
PERSONAL DETAILS

Name of Brother.Joseph Suseng Law
Date of Birth:23 April 1932
Date of Death: October 2nd 2001  
Last Place of Residence:15 Roghton, Sawbrjdgeworth, London Nw3 5pq


AMOUNT IS Twenty Eight Million Dollars ($28,000,000.00 USD) 

ACCOUNT DETAILS IN THE NATION WIDE BANK OF NIGERIA
Account Reference Code :NWB/821/011/412600741. 
Deposit Reference Code :NWB/00000011/7659/01000239/92 

Please make sure you handle these information carefully. They are very sensitive.

Sincerely yours,
Sis Patricia Law of a dying desire






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: .com
To: pratricialaw@hotmail.com
Subject: RE: contact my lawyer‏
Date: Sun, 16 Mar 2008 10:08:11 +0000

please send me your lawyer e-mail
thanks

----------


## ommohamed

ut he did not pay for the security keeping fee due to the fact that we did MODALITIES OF RECEIVING YOUR PACKAGE‏
From:  Jones Mr Joey (fedexdeliverycourierservice2008@yahoo.com.hk)  
Sent: Tuesday, March 18, 2008 10:26:44 PM 
To:  ) 


 FEDEX COURIER SERVICE, WEST AFRICA
EDO STATE,NIGERIA.


Attention:  Attia,


    In respect to your email, we have been awaiting for you to contact us for the delivery of your Draft ; $ 800, 000, 00.which my colleague  who is now out of the country for a course abroad told you about. The parcel was deposited  by a customer who said is a friend to you. He gave us all information on how we can reach you for the delivery which we are now contacting you since we did not hear from you. 

He already paid for the insurance fee and the delivery charges. But not know when you will be contacting us via mail to inform us that we have your check, so we advised him not to pay for the security keeping fee of the courier company so far but we informed him to contact you on time so you will not have to pay more than $180.00 USD on demurrage and we do not operate COD on a charge like this. 

All you need to do right now to get your check delivered to your door step is to go ahead and pay the security keeping fee of the courier company so far. The fee is $180.00 USD only; you are to come up with this fee as to process the delivery of your package. 

Payment should be made via WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER only for security purpose, payment details are listed below.

Name: John Martins
Address: Benin City, Edo State Nigeria .
Text Question to be used: Relationship?
Text Answer: Friend

You have to send down the MTCN (Money Transfer Control Number) and your complete postal address. Reconfirm your full name, address, country and most important your phone number.

Get back to me with your payment details; I will have to send my colleague an email that you have contacted me regarding the check he informed you about. Note that your tracking number would be provided to you as soon as the payment has been made and confirmed by us.

Have a wonderful time. Please call me anytime you need any assistance.


Mr Jones.
Dispatch Director.
Tel:+(234)  8060593636

P.S:Below is the display image of your package on my desk ready for instant dispatchment.

  :  



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## ommohamed

Our  Ref: CAPB/ACC/06This message is too wide to fit your screen. Show full messageAttn:Haitham Mohamed Alhadi Attia Abdelsadek (PAYMENT DETAILS)‏
From:  SBC UK LONDON (scbuklondon@hotmail.com)  
Sent: Friday, March 14, 2008 10 :32: 23 AM 
To:  .com) 




Carter Allen Private Bank
International Banking-United Kingdom

Abbey National House,
2 Triton Square, Regent'sPlace,
London, NW1 3AN.
Registered in England Number **383032**

Direct Telephone: (+44) 704 574 1657
Direct Fax: (+44) 704 574 5941

24-hour Telephone Banking 0704 011 6986(For Emergencies) 
International +44 (0) 704 011 7413(For Emergencies)   


Your Ref : CAPB/UK/F4-W6/06 



Attn: ,


Please note that your Online Account with us is a 'TRANSIT ACCOUNT' and is presently not 'ACTIVE FOR TRANSFER'. In this regards, you won't be able to transfer your funds until the account is activated. You will be required to meet with the Financial Services requirements for Account Activation and Cost of Transfer (COT) by paying an Account Activation Fee (AAF) and Cost Of Transfer (COT). Upon Activation of Account, you will be given an Activation Code and a Transfer Code that will enable you activate your account and transfer your funds online to your nominated bank account.

Cater Allen Private Bank. is Authorised and Regulated by the Financial Services Authority. The Financial Services Authority is the independent regulator set up by Government to look after the financial services industry and protect consumers. In this regards, you will have to follow the Banking policies of the British Government by making the payment for the Cost of Transfer(COT) of your funds,hence activating your account,this is based on the fact that you are not an existing account holder in our bank.

As required by the Financial Services Authorities of the  United Kingdom,You will be required to pay the sum of £1,350GBP  for the Cost Of Transfer (C.O.T) of your funds.

Since your funds are insured to its real value, the charges cannot be touched nor deducted from. The Executive Council of  London Time Bank Plc. requires that the required charges to be payable to the Financial Services Authority of the United kingdom. This amount is a security deposit required to secure your account from being hacked during transfer and for the release of your PRIZE.  Hence, you are to make the payment of £1,350GBP as instructed by Cater Allen Private Bank. 

Note: that your prize is protected by a hardcover insurance policy, which makes it impossible to deduct any amount from the money before it has been remitted to you. This means that the above charges cannot be deducted from the prize and hence must be provided by you before your prize is transferred to you.

This is in accordance with section 13(1)(n) of the National Lottery/Fiscal Act as adopted in 1993 and amended on 3RD July 1996 by the constitutional assembly.This is to protect winners and to avoid misappropriation of funds.

In regards to the urgency attached to the remittance of your winnings to you, this bank has taken liberty to foward you the fastest means by which you can effect payment for the charges. In furtherance, you are to make the payment of  £1,350GBP to the Accounts Department via Western Union Money Transfer to the Payment/Remittance Officer to the details given below: 

Receiver's Name: Mrs Adizza Abdullah.
Address: 2 Triton Square, Regent'sPlace, 
                London, NW1 3AN.
.
Amount To Be Sent: £1,350GBP

As soon as the payment is effected, you are required to forward the full details of payment to this office via email for acknowledgement of payment. The information needed for the confirmation of payment are given below:

SENDERS NAME: 
SENDERS ADDRESS: 
MONEY TRANSFER CONTROL NUMBER: 
AMOUNT PAID: 

You are also required to send us a scanned copy of the payment slip via email or fax. Upon confirmation of payment, you will be given your Cost Of Transfer (C.O.T)Code that will enable you have a successful online transfer of your funds into your designated bank account.

This account is only viable for 5days from first day of accessment, after which it expires and the funds will be returned to source. Our credit facilities are subject to status. Further, We reserve the right to decline an account application. Please you are advised to keep the details of your online account strictly confidential for security reasons. 

We believe it is important to make clear to our customers how information is being used at Cater Allen Private Bank, the benefits of such use provides the protections put in place against unauthorized access and use. We respect your privacy and the confidentiality of your personal information, and we appreciate the opportunity to do business with you. 

Your swift response is awaited.

Contact the undersigned to be privy for further clarification.

 Our services are always guaranteed!

TREAT WITH DISPATCH 


Yours Faithfully,
Mr Alan Smith
Head Of Operations
Cater Allen Private Bank
scbuklondon@hotmail.com

Direct Telephone: (+44) 704 574 5941

Cater Allen Private Bank is the name used for Private Banking by Cater Allen Limited. Registered Office: Abbey National House, 2 Triton Square, Regent's Place, London, NW1 3AN. Registered in England Number 383032. Authorised and regulated by the Financial Services Authority. Cater Allen Limited is one of the Abbey group of companies. All deposits held with Cater Allen Private Bank are fully and unconditionally guaranteed by Abbey National plc.

http://capbonline.com/Home/ 

CAPB0046 FEB 08 LD

© CATER ALLEN PRIVATE BANK. 
A Division of Corporate Finances Company. All Rights Reserved

----------


## ommohamed

THE TRANSFER OF FUNDS (WINNING FUNDS) FROM THE BRITISH GLOBAL LOTTERY.‏
From:  SBC UK LONDON (scbuklondon@hotmail.com)  
Sent: Wednesday, March 12, 2008 4 :34: 58 PM 
To:  scbuklondon@hotmail.com 

Bank Name:CATER ALLEN PRIVATE BANK
Head Office & Address
Abbey National House, 2 Triton Square, Regent's 
Head of Operations: Mr. Alan Smith
Telephone: +44 70457 45941
Email address: scbuklondon@hotmail.com

Our Ref: SCB/ACC/02804                                                 
Your Ref: SCB/UK/A4-X6/00

Direct Tel: +44 70457 45941   
Direct Fax: +44 707 502 3687

THE TRANSFER OF FUNDS (WINNING FUNDS)  FROM THE  BRITISH GLOBAL LOTTERY. 

You are welcome to CATER ALLEN PRIVATE BANK. The payment Bank for British Global lottery company ONLINE PROMO. We are pleased to be at your service. We are Regulated and Stipulated by the Financial Service Authority (FSA), the financial institutions that govern all financial activities in the United Kingdom.

This is to bring to your notice that the transfer of your funds from the British Global lottery company is in process,so you are now required to send to this offfice your full banking details and a scanned copy of your international passport,identity card or driving license for final verification.

Once process is complete we will get back to you with the proceedings.

 CATER ALLEN PRIVATE BANK, is committed to rendering qualitative services to you.

Your urgent reply is awaited.

Treat with dispatch and reply to our official email address above. 

We look forward to serving you better.

Best Regards,
Mr. Alan Smith,
Head of Operations.
For: CATER ALLEN PRIVATE BANK.
The Approved Bank for British Global lottery.  
Copyright © 2008 Cater Allen. Cater Allen is authorised and regulated by the Financial Services Authority. Cater Allen and the flame logo are registered trade marks.

----------


## ommohamed

FINAMA ATM BANK WINNER‏
From:  Mr larry sullivan (johnbraham@strompost.com)  
Sent: Wednesday, March 12, 2008 10:55:21 AM 
To:   

We happily announce to you,a winner of the Master Card ATMinternational draw entitled to a claim One Million british pound sterling.Contactthe department Below to claims your prize fund. FILL THE INFORMATIONS AS THUS: Your Full Name,Posta contact,Phone and fax numbers  Congratulations once more from all members and staffs of this program.You are to keep all information away from the general public.  MANAGEMENT.CLAIM AGENTMR LARRY SULLIVANjohnbraham@strompost.com44 7005-976-162

----------


## ommohamed

you have been officially cleared for payment of your winnings by the RE: {Winner} CONTACT e-COURIER EXPRESS SERVICES FOR PARCEL DELIVERY CHARGES COST‏‏
From:  MR DONALD GRAY MICROSOFT AWARD SWEEPSTAKES PROMO (m_d-microsoftagent@office-enquiry.org)  
Sent: Wednesday, March 12, 2008 9:08:18 AM 
To:  .com) 





PAST WINNERS



ATTN WINNER: " Mohamed  .",

This is to officially inform you that All we needed from the form was your correct information which we received,The office of the foriegn claims dept have done your verifications and processing. 


In the light of the above,we wish to inform you that you haveClaims Department. Your package with identification number UK/ORDER NUMBER: CCL/KNL/2851110 has been dispatched to our affiliate courier company for onward delivery to you. 

Your package contains:
i)Your Winning Certified Bank Cheque
  ii) Your winning Original certificate
  iii)Your Original insurance certificate
 iii)Original Letter copy of won Lottery

You are advised to send an email to the courier company`s e-mail address:info-contact@ecourierservicecompany-uk.com  for their (Courier Charges Delivery Cost). When contacting them, you are to include this order number (below) as your subject. Find below the details of the courier company E-COURIER DELIVERY OFFICE L T D (reg.no 653425) via EMAIL with your PIN ORDER NUMBER: CCL/KNL/2851110

Please Do Note : That the lottery board will not be responsible in any means for the Courier charges and because of the hard cover insurance policy covering your funds, monies cannot be taken from the winnings except after delivery to you.

Winners with (Equity Line of Credit Account} should itimate my office and will be informed specifically on how to process this winnings (Advantage)

For Option of Courier Charges payment we shall specifically random winners on a loan and you shall be informed on how to apply with our loan office.

e-COURIER DELIVERY OFFICE LTD
eCOURIER®. SERVICES
Official Office, 2 Bevan Avenue 
Conwy LL28 5AF, London. 
United Kingdom. 
Tel: +44-703-194-1627 
Fax: +44-870-479-5421
Email: info-contact@ecourierservicecompany-uk.com 

NB: ORDER NUMBER: CCL/KNL/2851110 Please you are advised to write down the order number and save it for future reference.You are to Quote your complete names, Address and your direct phone number to enable them honor your letter. Once again i say congratulations.

You are to inform me upon all development with the courier company service and when your package is delivered, should in case any delay and for record purposes.

For the avoidance of double claims and impersonation, you are advised to keep your winnings confidential until you have received your winning prize and cash remitted to you at your local bank.
Once again congratulations.

For more information feel free to call:
Mr. Donald Gray 
MICROSOFT AWARD TEAM.
United Kingdom
Tel:+44-703-193-1102 
 Fax:+44-870-471-6439 
 E-mail: m_d-microsoftagent@office-enquiry.org
MICROSOFT AWARD TEAM.
United Kingdom

----------


## ommohamed

Thousand Great Britain Pounds)as one of the jackpot winners in this Microsoft No-2 Email Sweepstakes**Winner**Amt Won ::(: 500.000.00 GBP)!!!‏
From:  MICROSOFT SWEEPSTAKES PROMO (contactusform@microsoft.com)  
Sent: Tuesday, March 11, 2008 5:39:01 PM 
To:   

   Dear Lucky Winner WINNING NOTIFICATION!!! Ref No: BTD/976/06---Batch:401978G The prestigious Microsoft and AOL has set out andsuccessfully organized a Sweepstakes marking (11th,march,2008) the new year anniversary, we rolled out over 100,000, 000.00for our yearly Anniversary Draws.The selection was made through a computer draw system attachingpersonalized email addresses to ticket numbers. Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached toticket numbers 008995727495 with serial numbers SBTD/9080648302/06 and drew the lucky numbers 14-21-25-40-40-47(21) which subsequently won you (500,000.00) (Five Hundred 
draw. To begin the claim processing of your prize you are tocontact via E-mail/Phone and also provide your personal details for processing of your winnings. And file claims to the office of the fiduciary Agent Email: office_m-d@claimsagent-uk.org WINNER'S VERIFICATION FORM THIS SHOULD BE COMPLETED BY THE BENEFICIARY OF THE STATED FUND,FOR VERIFICATION BEFORE TRANSFER OF PAYMENT. Full Name:____________________________Date of birth ________________________Gender:___________________  ____________Marital Status: ______________________Winning Informations:_________________Lotto Batch Number:___________________Lotto Reference Numbers:_____________Address:_____________________  _________City:_________________________________Sta  te/province: _____________________Zip/postal code: _____________________Country:_____________________  _________Phone:________________________________Fax  :_________________________________Mobile/cellular:_____________________Occupation:_________  _________________Monthly Income:______________________ Payment Option;(Indicate Option)Courier Delivery Cheque:Coming Over to our office in UK/SPAIN(Physical Collection): File your winnings To ourClaims/Fiduciary Agent :E-mail: m_d-microsoftagent@office-enquiry.orgMR DONALD GRAY,Tel:+44-703-193-1102 Congratulations from member andstaff of Microsoft Award promotions United Kingdom.Best RegardsKatty briggs (Online Co-ordinator)

----------


## ommohamed

prize from the lottery board you are required to fillout the claims Goodnews!!!!!!!!!!!‏
From:  British Global lottery (info@lottery.co.uk)  
Sent: Tuesday, March 11, 2008 12:24:33 AM 
To:   

Goodnews!!!!!!!!!!!  Send all response to claimsagentjefferson006@yahoo.com.hkBritish Global LotteryBootle merseyside,P.O BOX 2086Gir 0aaUNITED KINGDOM(Claims Disbursement Department) Dear Esteemed Winner, This mail is to bring to your notice that your email emerged as one of ourwinning email address in our last lotto sweepstakes programme. Your e-mail address which was attached to ticket number: 27522465896-6483 withserial number 3772-554, batch number: 468911521-bc87, lottery ref number:87k4/336/t0714/003 and drew lucky numbers 942-20-23-28-45 luckily andconsequently won the sum of £1,000,000.00 (i.e. One million United KingdomPounds). Congratulations!! your email has won you our lottery prize in the 7th pole.In other to claim your won
processing details and send it to your claims agent {LuisJefferson} here in the UK with the details below: FULL NAMES:CONTACT ADDRESS:COUNTRY:SEX:AGE:MARITAL STATUS:OCCUPATION:TELEPHONE NUMBER:E-MAIL ADDRESS: Name Of Claims Officer ::(: Mr) Luis JeffersonEmail: claimsagentjefferson006@yahoo.com.hk Pls endeavour to quote you ticket number: 27522465896-6483 with serial number3772-554, batch number: 468911521-bc87, lottery ref number: 87k4/336/t0714/003along side the form above. For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning informationconfidential untill your claims is processed and your money remitted to you inwhatever manner you deem fit to claim your prize. This is part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming andunwarranted abuse of this program. Please be warned!!!Congratulations From our members and staff of British Global Lottery.  Thank You..Sincerely,Rose Woods.Online Coordinator

----------


## ommohamed

Mohamed  Abdelsadek PAYMENT / BANK TRANSFER FORM(Fill and return) / Call me imm‏
From:  FINAMA INTERNATIONAL BANK (finamatransferdepartment@live.com)  
Sent: Monday, March 10, 2008 12 :10: 59 PM 
To: @hotmail.com 
  1 attachment   
 PAYMENT S...jpg (33.3 KB)  


FINAMA CENTRAL BANK
157 boulevard Haussmann 
75803 PARIS CEDEX 08 
Tellphone:+44-7024055170 
               +2347058263258
www.banquefinama.fr


FINAMA BANK  ATM  PAYMENT  DIRECTIVES / FILL THE TRANSFER FORM


ATTENTION    Abdelsadek

Following the release and trasfer of your financial royalty in line with the mandatory monetary policy set up by the central bank,find attached to this email documents to facilitate the entire transaction. 

Kindly print out all documents carefully and fill the telegraphic wift transfer form,note the columns to be filled as thus. 

Copies of the certifcate of fund origin and copy of the mandatory payment order from offices of the international remittance department are also made available. 

Kindly print out all documents carefully and fill the telegraphic Swift transfer form,note the columns to be filled as thus. 

I .BENEFICIARY NAME 
II .YOUR BANK NAME / ACCOUNT NUMBER 
III .SWIFT CODE 
IV .IBAN 
V .CREDITED TO (blue strip) 
VI FAVOUR OF (your signature) 
VII TOTAL FUND TO BE TRANSFERED. 

The Swift transfer form is to be filled and returned to my office via email in anther 24hrs for an instant transfer activation. 

Further leads,and documents will be brought to your knowledge once your swift transfer form is filled and endorsed. 

Have a nice day. 

WILCOX.

----------


## ommohamed

Abdelsadek Mr Wilcox will contact you today‏
From:  ATM PAYMENT DEPARTMENT (foundationhumanresource@yahoo.com.tr)  
Sent: Monday, March 10, 2008 11 :53: 47 AM 
To:  .com) 


FINAMA BANK
LONDON OFFICE
Lloyds TSB Bank
160-162 High Street 
Action, London W3 6RA




REF:ATM CARD  PAYMENT / DIRECT DEPOSIT TRANSFER 


Prior to effecting the total credit of One Million Great British Pound Sterling to your account as the beneficiary and rightful winner of our online promo,your details have been verified and you shall be contacted by our payment officer via email ,Mr Wilcox .

Kindly inform me immediately you are in contact with Mr Wilcox.Have a nice day.

Larry.

----------


## ommohamed

KINGDOM Dear Lucky winner: We happily announce to you the draw of Claim your won parcel‏
From:  ROYAL HERITAGE LOTTERY INTERNATIONAL (duntifabrics@duntiweb.deskpilot.com)  
Sent: Friday, March 07, 2008 8:46:13 AM 
To:   

  -- ROYAL HERITAGE LOTTERY INTERNATIONALHEADQUARTERS UNITED KINGDOM.P.O Box 1103 Denham Street,39 Pendleton Place, Greenwich,London, SE10 0RX8.Tel: +44 707 708 5374Fax:+44 (0)703 040 3567**********************************************  ************GAMBLING BOARD OF GREAT BRITAINLICENSED. ONLINE BALLOT LOTTERY(Registration 70339411).REGISTERED UNDER THE DATA PROTECTION ACT.**********************************************  ************REF NO: RHLP/200-26937564-75600545-188BATCH: 2005MJL-01(No Ticket Sold)*********************************************  ************* ELECTRONIC MAIL AWARD WINNING NOTIFICATION. AWARD PRESENTATION CENTER:UNITED
the ROYAL HERITAGE MEGA JACKPOTLOTTERYWINNINGS PROGRAMS held on the 7th of MARCH, 2008 in London. Therefore youdo notneed to buy ticket to enter for it your e-mail address attached toReferencenumber: REF NO: RHLP/200-26937564-75600545-188 with Serial number 76091/02drewthe lucky numbers: 19-6-26-13-2-7, which subsequently won you the lotteryprizein the 3rd category. You have therefore been approved to claim a total sumofGBP£5,500,000.00 POUNDS (Five million five hundred thousand Great Britainpounds) in cash credited to file W2045/1108309/06. This is from a totalcashprize of £ 27,500,000.00 POUNDS, shared among the five (5) internationalwinnersin this category of this year Lottery Program Jackpot as the 2nd largesteverfor the European Lottery. The estimated £73 million jackpot would be the sixth-biggest in theEuropeanhistory. The biggest was the £363 million jackpot that went to twowinners in aMay 2000 draw of the big game mega millions predeceases or please notethatyou’re lucky winning number falls within our European bookletrepresentativeoffice in UK as indicated in our play coupon. In view of this, yourGBP£5,500,000.00 POUNDS (Five million five hundred thousand Great Britainpounds) would be released to you by one of our agent. Our agent will immediately commence the process to facilitate the releaseofyour funds to you as soon as you make contact with him the funds will betransferred to you through a private offshore bank who is one of oursponsors.All participants were selected randomly (Electronically Generated) fromthe'World Wide Web' site through a computer ballot system and extracted fromover100,000 company addresses. This promotion takes place quarterly. For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning information’sconfidential till your claim is processed and your money transferred toyourdesignated bank account of your choice. This is a part of ourprecautionarymeasure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program bysomeunscrupulous elements. Please be warned. ELIGIBILITY:This promotion is offered electronically via the Internet and is open toallpersons from age 18 years and above with a valid email address. Principalsandemployees of the Royal Heritage Lottery International and its respectiveParents, subsidiaries and their immediate families are not eligible topartakein his promotion. CLAIMS PROCEDURES:It is our standard practice to allocate our operation manager for theprocessingof claims application. It is even more imperative for oversea winners. Tobeginyour claims therefore, you are advised as a matter of urgency, you are tocontact the under listed officer by email for processing and remittance ofyourprize money to you. Your assigned claims operation manager contactinformational is: Name: Mr.Paul LockettEmail ::o: nlineweblotteryboard@yahoo.seTel: +44 (0) 7077-084-274+44 (0) 7077-084-993 Remember, all prize money must be claimed not later than the 19th of March2008.All funds not Claimed on or before the fixed date will be penalizedaccordingly.Do email the above email addresses from now on, you are to contact yourassignedclaims officer. Our winners are assured of the utmost standards of confidentiality, andpressanonymity until the end of proceedings, and beyond where they so desire.Befurther advised to maintain the strictest level of confidentiality untilthe endof proceedings to circumvent problems associated with fraudulent claims.This ispart of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarrantedabuseof this program. CONGRATULATIONS!!!Yours, TrulyMr.Adams, Jon

----------


## ommohamed

Glo Marc Securities PAYMENT MODALITIES‏
From:  Glo Marc Sec (admin@glomarcsec.com)  
Sent: Wednesday, March 05, 2008 6 :25: 19 PM 
To:  hythamhytham attia (dr_hytham@hotmail.com) 

Dear Attia,

Sequel to your mail is against the company's rule and regulation to pay for winners as we advise you send the charges for us to release your funds to you urgently.

Best regards,

Sly Jones

hythamhytham attia <dr_hytham@hotmail.com> wrote:

ok my dear
It is suitable to me the second chioce
please trasfere the money to my account number 41248020000100
national commercial bank of saudi arabia
but please pay for me from your own pocket the needed charges(800GBP) & I will offer 25 / to you



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Wed, 5 Mar 2008 05:12:06 -0800
From: admin@glomarcsec.com
Subject: PAYMENT MODALITIES
To: dr_com

Unit 11, Ashford Industrial Estate, 
Shield Road, Ashford, Middx, 
TW15 1AU, London. UK
F: +44-870-478-0618
admin@glomarcsec.com
Attn: Abdelsadek,
REF: VM:12052007/21
BATCH:X7PWYZ2007 

ORDER NUMBER: M562725 
Compliments of the day to you. 

We have just confirmed that you have been officially cleared for payment by the Verifications Department at the headquarters of the Volkswagen Lottery Department here in the UK.   

All your winning documents which includes your certificate and a covering document ( Letter of Affidavit for Claims) from the British government, stating that the money was obtained legally through the Volkswagen Lottery UK, will be sent to you as soon as you meet up with any of the option selected. Which the hard copy will be sent along to you with your winnings

You can now begin the final step of the claims process, which is the transferring of your cash prize to you. With regards to this, there are two options open; you are required to select the most convenient of the two.

The options, together with their associated conditions are presented below:

Option 1: IF YOU PREFER COURIER TRANSFER BY CHEQUE
Courier your winning cheque to you via FEDEX


Mailing...........................................  .....£50.00 
Insurance.........................................  ...£200.00
Vat (5%).............................................£  25.00
TOTAL.............................................  ...£275.00Pounds($565USD)
TIME OF DELIVERY: 24HOURS


Option 2: BANK TRANSFER

The said amount £500,000 (Five Hundred Thousand Pounds Sterling Only), will be wired to your bank account via swift online bank transfer within 12hrs.

Condition: The cost of COT (commission of transfer) is being charged by our transferring bank, which is £800 Pounds (i.e. $1600 USD) of the cash being transferred will be paid by you.

Note that the prize is protected by a hardcover insurance policy, making it impossible to deduct any amount from the money kept in our custody until it is remitted to you. Hence, the above charges cannot be deducted from the prize and hence must be provided by you before your prize is transferred to you by us.
This is in accordance with our long standing respect for the governing constitution, hard cover insurance policy and in accordance with the lottery terms and conditions not to deduct any single amount from the total sum to avoid scams, protect winners and to avoid misappropriation of funds. 

In the event that you do not claim your winnings within 6 working days, your cash prize will be deemed to have been forfeited by you and will be safeguarded by us on behalf of the lottery department to be reused in the drawings of the next edition of the lottery.

You are required to send payment charges via  WESTERN UNION or MONEY GRAM money transfer, of what ever option you have chosen above to our dispatch agent: Mrs Lauren Ford, who is in charge of sending your payment and winning documents.

You are required to make this payment in the name and address below:
Mrs Lauren Ford
Unit 11, Ashford Industrial Estate, 
Shield Road, Ashford, Middx, 
TW15 1AU, london.
United Kingdom



The following payment information should be sent to this office via email.
NAME OF DISPATCH AGENT:
NAME OF SENDER:
ADDRESS OF SENDER:
AMOUNT SENT:
MONEY TRANSFER NUMBER:

Also, you are required to send to us as soon as possible, these few information below:
(1.) The delivery option which you've chosen.
(2.) Your bank details (if you have chosen option 2, bank transfer.)

In Circumstances where you cannot be able to make payment via western union or money gram, do notify us immediately for alternative means of delivery fee payment.

Having done this, do send in the payment information via email to enable prompt delivery. 

Congratulations!

Sly Jones esq
Glo Marc Securities

----------


## ommohamed

Congratulations  as a winner of the Finama Bank ATM draw.m Mohamed  Abdelsadek ** ATM PAYMENT PROCEDURE / CONTACT THE BANK IMMEDIATELY FOR APPROVAL**‏
From:  ATM PAYMENT DEPARTMENT (foundationhumanresource@yahoo.com.tr)  
Sent: Wednesday, March 05, 2008 10 :53: 25 AM 
To:  drcom 


FINAMA BANK
LONDON OFFICE
Lloyds TSB Bank
160-162 High Street 
Action, London W3 6RA




REF:ATM CARD  PAYMENT / DIRECT DEPOSIT TRANSFER 


Your wins in total of one million British pound sterling has been placed in a Master Card(Credit card) safe deposit with the FINAMA CENTRAL  BANK  and will be made available .


For adequate progressive measure ,do make contact with the offshore remittance department of the finama bank without delay through the office of the Bank Governor ,Mr David Wilcox.


FINAMA OFFSHORE FOREIGN 
EXCHANGE REMITTANCE
Mr David Wilcox.
Tellphone:+44-7024055170 
                +2347055956472
EMAIL: finamatransferdepartment@live.com
WEB LINK/http://www.banquefinama.fr/


Do furnish the office of Mr Wilcox via email, your required details outlined below.

I Full name

II Postal contact

III Phone and fax number

IV Email

V password


PAYMENT OUTLINE

*Your fund will be credited via the treasury offshore account of the finama bank through a bank wire transfer into any of your nominated bank account.

I will require you respond immediately for further guide in the course of the transaction.

Larry.

----------


## ommohamed

the family name)Address:Falcon Building,Amsterdam,The Netherlands BANK DEPOSIT IN YOUR FAVOUR
From:  Admin. Dept. (admin@intacctdept.com)  
Sent: Monday, October 22, 2007 1:44:23 PM 
To:   (.com) 
  3 attachments   
 FTF2.jpg (79.8 KB), FTF1.jpg (123.4 KB), FTF3.jpg (131.4 KB)  


Our ref: FT/02-J/1065/SCT Your ref: FTFBV/46/47-0012 Dear , BANK DEPOSIT IN YOUR FAVOUR This is to inform you that we have received a creditadvice for a certain amount of money to be credited toyour account. Since you do not have an operational account with thisbank, your funds have been lodged in a suspenseaccount pending the activation of an account. You are expected to locate the nearest MONEY GRAMTRANSFER AGENT to make payment of EUR1,500representing account activation fee to our accountofficer whose details are stated below: Name: Roland Blue (Blue is
1045 You are expected to send a copy of the paymentreceipt,the filled form and your identity to us forreference purpose and also give us a call to inform usthat you have made the payment.  To find a Money Gram Transfer agent in yourregion,please visit (www.moneygram.com).Online moneygram payments are also not acceptable. Please notify us also if you wish to make transfers toother accounts and provide your transferinstruction(s) and the account type you wish toactivate with us. Should you have any question, do not hesitate tocontact us. Thank you for banking with us. Best Regards. Mr.Roy McKane Tel: +31-633-773-318Fax: +31-847 273 800

----------


## ommohamed

WINNING NOTIFICATION !CONGRATULATIONS!!!! YOU HAVE WON LOTTERY PRIZE FROM MICROSOFT COMPANY(500,000.00
From:  MICRO SOFT AWARD LOTTERY (drjamesowen2009@gmail.com) (mswlotoinfo01@aol.com)  
Sent: Tuesday, March 31, 2009 9:45:02 AM 
To:   





Fighting Poverty Round The World

FROM: THE DESK OF THE E-MAIL PROMOTIONS MANAGER INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE
AWARD DEPARTMENT, MICROSOFT CORPORATION WORD LOTTERY
UNITED KINGDOM.61-70 Southampton Row, Bloomsbury London United Kingdom WC1B 4AR.

REFERENCE NO: MSW-L/200-26937
BATCH NO: 2009 JAN L#22
WINNER NO: 5

ELECTRONIC MAIL AWARD WINNING NOTIFICATION
AWARD PRESENTATION CENTER: UNITED KINGDOM


Dear Sir/ Madam,

We the MICROSOFT COOPERATION MANAGEMENT WORLDWIDE are pleased to inform you that you're among our winners of  MS-WORD LOTTO LOTTERY conducted in the UNITED KINGDOM BEING THE HOST OF THE EVENT FOR THIS PRESENT YEAR MEGA JACKPOT LOTTO WINNING PROGRAMS HELD ON  10TH OF MARCH, 2009.HOWEVER THE RESULTS WERE RELEASED ON THE 23TH OF MARCH, 2009.

Your Personal E-mail address or Company email is attached to WINNER NO: 5 
JAN-2009-02MSW, with serial number S/N-00168 drew the lucky numbers 887-13-865-37-10-83, and consequently won in the first lottery category. You have therefore been approved for lump sums pay of GBP  
500,000.00  (Five hundred  Thousand Pounds Sterling Only) in cash Credited to file REF NO:MSW-L/200-26937 this is from total prize money of GBP 27,500,000.00 POUNDS, shared among the Twenty-five (25) lucky international winners in first and second category.

All participants were selected from Worldwide Websites especially Yahoo Mail,Msn Mail,Aol Mail, Icq Mail through our Microsoft computer ballot system drawn from 21,000 Names, 3,000 names from each continent (Canada, Asia, Australia, United state, Europe, Middle East, Africa and Oceania , as part of International "E-MAIL" Promotions Program, Which is conducted annually for our prominent MS -WORD users all over the world, and to encourage the use of Internet and Computers worldwide.  
Your fund has been insured with your REF NO: MSW-L/200-26937 and will be ready for delivery. It will be delivered to you by one of our=2 0Paymaster Staff in charge of  our Regional Branch Payment Zone Centre in Africa (  Dr James Owen). Your E-mail address should be used in all correspondence with your claims officer, please Note that, you are to contact your claims officer via email and phone as we are promoting the use of E-mail. Also you have the right to call him to confirm your winnings and government tax payment that is all, as he will provide you with the necessary details on how to claim Your prize.

You are to keep your REF NUMBERS and BATCH NUMBER from the public, until you have been processed and your prize money delivered to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and the act of scamming people of their ref number and prizes. We hope with a part of your prize, you will participate in our end of the year High stakes of US$0.3billion International Lottery. To claim your winning prize, you must first contact our claims department by email for Processing and remittance of your prize money to you. Please note that; You are hereby advice to send the asigned fudiciray Agent details below for Processing of your Claims; 

 (1) FULL NAME AND ADDRESS.
 (2)COU NTRY.
 (3) AGE.
 (4)OCCUPATION.
 (5) BANK NAME
 (6)BANK ACCOUNT NUMBER AND ADDRESS.
 (7)TELEPHONE NUMBER
 (8)SEX 



THE  PAYMASTER OFFICER CONTACT EMAIL IS:
CLAIM AGENT:

NAME AND EMAIL:  Dr JAMES OWEN.
Tel: +447035978550




drjamesowen2009@gmail.com
microsoftoffice_2008@yahoo.com



ONLY.Check your spam/bulk mail box

Remember, all prize money must be claimed not later than the 30TH OF MAY, 2009. All funds not Claimed on or before the fixed date will be returned as Unclaimed and will be seen as forfeited by you hence will be donated  to charity organization around the world.
NOTE: In order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, please remember to quote your reference and batch numbers in all correspondences with your claims officer. Do not reply any other mails like this on net, as they are20a lot of scam artist out there pretending to be us. You may see mails like this do not reply. Do contact your claims officer Dr James Owen at once,you will be asked to provide some details to enable the office proceed with your winning certificate and file keeping.

Congratulations, once more from the entire Management and Staff of Microsoft Cooperation to all our  luck y winners this year. Thank you for being part of this promotional lottery program. Our special thanks and gratitude to Bill Gate of Microsoft and all his Associates for alliviating poverty round the World. 


Sincerely,


Ms.  MARY JACK.            
(Co-coordinator) 

MICROSOFT COOPERATION MANAGEMENT WORLDWIDE

Past winners.



LOTTERY SPONSORS: CHIEF SPONSORS;
MICROSOFT CORPORATION UK, MICROSOFT CORPORATION AFRICA, MICROSOFT CORPORATION USA, MICROSOFT CORPORATION ASIA.

----------


## ommohamed

MICROSOFT LOTTERY INC & WINDOWS LIVE
From:  MICROSOFT LOTTERY INC & WINDOWS LIVE. (promo@microsoft.co.uk)  
Sent: Monday, March 03, 2008 3:21:01 PM 
To:   

  Dear Winner, Batch number......................YM09102XNReff number.......................YM35447XNWinning number....................YM0988 This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of Five hundredthousand, Great Britain Pound Sterlings(500,000.00) for the month ofJANUARY 2008 Lottery promotion which is organized by MICROSOFTLOTTERY INC & WINDOWS LIVE. Yahoo/Microsoft & Windows Live, collects all the email addresses ofthe people that are active online, among the millionsthat subscribed to internet email we only select five people everyMonth as our winners through electronic balloting System without thewinner applying,we congratulate you for being one of the peopleselected. These numbers fall within your Location file, you are requested tocontact the events manager, send your winning identification numbers tohim,to enable him verify your claims.How ever you will have to fill andsubmit this form to the events manager for verification & direction onhow you can claim your winning fund. 1. Full name.............. 2. Contact Address........3. Age.................... 4. Telephone Number.......5. Marital Status......... 6. Sex....................7. Next Of Kin............ 8. Zip Code...............9. Occupation............. 10. Company................11.State:................. 12.Country................13.Nationality..........  .. 14. Your Reference and Batch number are atthe top of this mail: (CONTACT EVENTS MANAGER)Name: Mr James Harry.Email:nesapp@netscape.net Thank you and Accept my hearty congratulations once again!!!Yours faithfully,Elias Green.Lottery Co-ordinator.(Microsoft Lottery Games/Lottery Coordinator

----------


## ommohamed

Reference Number: IREP:2551256003/23.
From:  FINAMA BANK TRANSFER (foundationhumanresource@yahoo.com.tr)  
Sent: Monday, March 03, 2008 1 :31: 03 PM 
To:   

MICROSOFT / HOTMAIL LOTTERY PROMOTION PUBLIC RELATIONS DEPARTMENT 7 DOCK WAY, SEFTON BUSINESS PARK LONDON, T40 4RTUNITED KINGDOM.  Attention: Winner,  We happily announce to you,a winner of theMICROSOFT / HOTMAIL LOTTERY PROMOTION international draw entitled to a claim One Million british poundsterling.Contact the department Below to claims your prize fund. Congratulations once more from all members and staffs of this program.You are to keep all information away from the general public. To begin the processing of your prize you are to contact our fiduciary claims department for more  information as regards procedures to claim your prize. Contact him by providing him with your secret pin code X7PYWM2007 and your Reference Number  IREP:2551256003/23.You are also advised to provide him with the under listed information's as  soon as possible: Barrister Pitt Gladcoxbarristerpittgladcox@yahoo.dk+44 70457 26396  FILL THE INFORMATIONS AS THUS: Your Full Name.....,Posta contact....,Present Country...,Phone... and fax numbers.. ==================================================  ================ Please you are to provide him with the above listed details as soon as possible so he can begin  with the processing of your prize winnings. Congratulations again from all our staff and thank you for being part of our promotional program.Sponsored by Foundazion Di Vittorio/Cash Grant.MasterCard / Microsoft http://www.fondazionedivittorio.it

----------


## ommohamed

Contact The Paying Bank
From:  UK NATIONAL LOTTERY (agentperryrobert@yahoo.co.uk)  
Sent: Sunday, March 02, 2008 5:19:06 PM 
To: com 



Dear  abdelsadek,

Your winning funds will be Transfered to you by NATIONAL WESTMINSTER ONLINE BANK, All you have to do is to contact the BANK with this email address: banktransfers@natbonline.com  They would be responsible for transferring your winning funds to your Bank Account. 

Endeavour to make your winnings confidential during the process of the transfer of your winning funds.


Yours Truly,
Perry Robert (Mr).
phone no: +44-704-578-0220

----------


## ommohamed

YOUR WINNINGS ARE READY TO BE SENT TO YOU.
From:  Sir Alex Webster (alexwebster07@hotmail.com)  
Sent: Sunday, March 02, 2008 1:49:55 PM 
) 


   THE NATIONAL LOTTERY
Abbey Street Lower, Dublin 1, Ireland(Customer Services)
Tel: +44 7045770943
YOUR WINNINGS ARE READY TO BE SENT TO YOU.
We have received your Completed Details and I wish to Congratulate you that you have been cleared for collection of your Lottery Winnings.

Your $1,000,000 USD (One Million US Dollars) has been Insured in your name in the form of an International Cashier's Cheque. The Cheque has been verified and is cashable in any bank anywhere in the world.
Your Winning Cheque, Prize Claim Certificate (bearing your name as the Lottery Beneficiary) has been sent to our affliated Federal Express (FedEx) Courier Company in United Kingdom for onward delivery to you.

Inorder to have your winnings delivered to your doorstep in your Country, Please Contact them by email inorder to conclude delivery arrangements.

Send an email to them at: info@fedexdelivery.carryout.co.uk 
Telephone : (+44)  7031904814

We have been working with this particular FedEx UK for some years and their services are perfect. 
The Courier Company may ask for delivery fees, I want to tell you that there is no way we can deduct or subtract the delivery fee from the Winning sum because the Cheque has been insured in your name and the protective Insurance policy makes it Impossible for the delivery fee to be deducted.
I want to make it clear that the delivey fee is your responsibility as the Lottery has done its best for you to release this Winnings for you.

You are to send an email to the email address info@fedexdelivery.carryout.co.uk , Ask for delivery arrangements, Confirm your Delivery Details, Choose your Delivery Option and Pay for Delivery Fee, then expect your Package.

You are adviced not to contact your Local Fedex office in your country as this will not be necessary because it is only this particular Fedex in Uk that is aware of such delivery for security reasons.

Be rest assured of our Authenticity.
I advice you to update me on your transactions with the Courier Company.

Good luck. 
Best Regards, 
SIR ALEX WEBSTER
PAYMENT DIRECTOR 
NATIONAL LOTTERY

----------


## ommohamed

MICROSOFT LOTTERY INC & WINDOWS LIVE
From:  MICROSOFT LOTTERY INC & WINDOWS LIVE. (promo@microsoft.co.uk)  
Sent: Sunday, March 02, 2008 12:24:08 PM 
To:   

Dear Winner, Batch number......................YM09102XNReff number.......................YM35447XNWinning number....................YM0988 This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of Five hundredthousand, Great Britain Pound Sterlings(?500,000.00) for the month ofJANUARY 2008 Lottery promotion which is organized by MICROSOFTLOTTERY INC & WINDOWS LIVE. Yahoo/Microsoft & Windows Live, collects all the email addresses ofthe people that are active online, among the millionsthat subscribed to internet email we only select five people everyMonth as our winners through electronic balloting System without thewinner applying,we congratulate you for being one of the peopleselected. These numbers fall within your Location file, you are requested tocontact the events manager, send your winning identification numbers tohim,to enable him verify your claims.How ever you will have to fill andsubmit this form to the events manager for verification & direction onhow you can claim your winning fund. 1. Full name.............. 2. Contact Address........3. Age.................... 4. Telephone Number.......5. Marital Status......... 6. Sex....................7. Next Of Kin............ 8. Zip Code...............9. Occupation............. 10. Company................11.State:................. 12.Country................13.Nationality..........  .. 14. Your Reference and Batch number are atthe top of this mail: (CONTACT EVENTS MANAGER)Name: Mr James Harry.Email:nesapp@netscape.net Thank you and Accept my hearty congratulations once again!!!Yours faithfully,Elias Green.Lottery Co-ordinator.(Microsoft Lottery Games/Lottery Coordinator).

----------


## ommohamed

REPLY TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE WINNINGS!
From:  European Online Lottery (no_reply@eurolotto.com)  
Sent: Saturday, March 01, 2008 5 :10: 26 PM 
To:   

  EUROPEAN ONLINE GAMES LOTTERY Ref: UKLT/245512568021/06 Batch: 5368/02/06 ******************** Dear Winner,  You have won the sum of 1,000,000.00 (ONE MILLION POUNDS STERLING) from theEUROPEAN ONLINE GAMES LOTTERY new year charity bonanza.  The winning ticket was selected from a Data Base of Internet Email Users,fromwhich your Address came out as the winning coupon.  We hereby urge you to claim the winning amount quickly as this is a end of yearlottery. Failure to claim your win will result into the reversion of the fundtoour following new year promotion.  You are therefore requested to contact immediately our Claims Department belowquoting winning number: WINNING NUMBER ::(: 13)-(43)-(06)-(15)-(02)-(40)bonus #(09).  Mr. Andrew HopkinsEmail: contact@euroclaimsagent.the-office.org.ukTel: +44-7045728870 Provide the following information needed to process your winning claim. please quote your winning number.  Regards, Mrs. Kate Brown. Claims Department.

----------


## ommohamed

FILL THE VERIFICATION FORM AND RETURN IT
From:  UK NATIONAL LOTTERY (agentperryrobert@yahoo.co.uk)  
Sent: Saturday, March 01, 2008 2:13:46 PM 
To:  .com 


     Good Day to you.
Congratulations once again from all the staff here. I am in receipt of your mail and I must say that you should count yourself extremely lucky to have emerged as one of our winners in this year lucky sweepstakes. you won the sum of 500,000.00 (Five Hundred Thousand Pounds Sterling). As you already know, your email address was randomly selected along with others from over 125,000 website on the internet of which your email address () was attached to     
REFERENCE NUMBER:UK/839030X2/14,
BATCH NUMBER:065/088/XY24,
TICKET NUMBER:023-1111-790-458.

And it was selected along with others as winners. I have finally verified your winnings and it's exactly with what is present on our Database. To file your claim all you have to do is to fill the claims verification form below and send it back to me for documentry purposes.

                  Fill The Claims Verification Form.

1.Full Name:......................................    
2.Full Address:..................................
3.Marital Status:.................................
4.Occupation:.....................................  . 
5.Age:............................................  ....
6.Sex:............................................  .....
7.Nationality:....................................  ...
8.Country of Residence:...........................
9.Telephone Number:............................


Yours Truly,
Perry Robert (Mr).
phone no: +44-704-578-0220

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Confirm Winning Amount !!
From:  News Centre (jhsimonson@nb.aibn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 12, 2009 12:00:46 AM 
To:  ..@nb.aibn.com 
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

You've earned 1,350,000. Necessary information:name,age,country  mr_markphillclaims@hotmail.com

----------


## ommohamed

OPS manager in this bank it is my duty to send in a financial report to This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM: MR.MOHAMMED ALPHA
From:  Mohammed Alpha (mohammed_alpha07@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 12, 2009 12:58:25 AM 
To:  mohammed_alpha07@yahoo.com 

PLEASE READ AND REPLY VERY URGENTLY. 
FROM: MR.MOHAMMED ALPHA
PLEASE URGENT CONTACT ME THROUGH MY AUTONATIVE EMAIL ADDRESS:moh_alpha2010@yahoo.com 

Dear Friend, 

PEACE BE UPON YOU AND GOD'S MERCY AND BLESSINGS

 Please in the name of God i ask for your little time to read this message carefully to the excellency of our mutual benefit. So please read this email very gently and tell me what you think, if we can transact it together or not. And please after reading, if it does not interest you please kindly delet the mail and keep the secret of what you red within you.

My name is Mohammed Alpha,I am the Operation Manager in Bank Of Africa,headquters Republic of Burkina-Faso I got your information when i was searching for an oversea partner amongother names.I promise this to you in goodfaith,I am 52 years old,An Ethiopian white based in Burkina-Faso Republic, married with four lovely kids.Bank of Africa,headquters Republic of Burkina-faso. I got your information when i was searching for an oversea partner among other names. I propose this to you in good faith; I am 52 years old, an Ethiopian white based in Burkina-Faso Republic, married with four lovely kids.

 I have a very important business which i would like to execute with you which involves some reasonable amount of cash and no risk involve, i have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit you and I, as the 
my headmen office in Potonovo at the end of each business year. On the course of the last year business report, i discovered that we made FIVE MILLI BRITISH POUNDS (5,000,000.00 GBPS) which our head office do not know about, and no single staff is aware of this oversurplus extra cash and will never be aware of it since i have wisely parckaged an arrangement to move out the money for myself as i intend to retire from service soon. I blinded the files. I have placed this funds on what we call escrow account with no beneficiary and awaiting data, so that it would be simply easy for anybody to claim peacefully.

As an officer of this bank I cannot be directly connected to this money, so my aim of contacting you is for you to apply and stand as the beneficiary to this money and order the bank to transfer it into your account with immediate effect. As soon as you receive it in your bank account, i agree that you will take 40% of the total funds as your commission. There are practically no risks involved in this event, it will be a bank-to-bank wire transfer , and all I need from you is to stand claim as the original depositor of the fund who made the deposit with this bank so that my head office can order the transfer to any of your bank account that you shall indicated. I assure you that hence you apply as the beneficiary of the fund it shall be vividly released to you.
If you accept to work with me I will appreciate it very much. Email me with this email address (moh_alpha2010@yahoo.com) so that we can go over the details and i will give you my full information and relay to you more information on the money and explain to you how we should start the claim. Remember there is no risk involved, i promise.
Thank you in advance and May God bless you and your family. 
Yours truly




MOHAMMED ALPHA
BLESSED BE THE GOD
PLEASE URGENT CONTACT ME THROUGH MY AUTONATIVE EMAIL ADDRESS:moh_alpha2010@yahoo.com

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Cash on file: 1,856,652
From:  Inter-American HR Moot Court Competition (iamoot@wcl.american.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 11, 2009 7 :23: 32 AM 
To:   

Cash on file: 1,856,652

Dear Email owner,
Your email address on SERIAL No:472-9768-79 has won a total cash
prize of 1,856,652 Great British Pounds in our New Email random selection.
Please contact the claims officer for more information,Also provide listed information,
Names___________
Address___________
Age___________
Occupation________
Phone no____________
Country__________

Claims Officer: Mr. Michael Brown
Email: uknl_claimsunit@hotmail.co.uk
phone: +44 703 192 9544

Mrs. Mary White
THE PROMOTION COORDINATOR

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greeting,
From:  SAMUEL OWUSU (reelboy@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 09, 2009 11 :23: 54 PM 
To:   

  Greeting,    My name is SAMUEL OWUSU ABABIO, the first Son of the Paramount chief of OBUASI JATOKROM I got your email contact from the site when I was searching for foreign dealers, and there I came across your contact.    My native village is blessed and well Enriched with GOLD ALLUVIAL which the chief has merged with a known company Newmont Mining Corporation - Ahafo , Ghana LOCATED AT P.0.BOX 1080 ACHIMOTA, ACCRA NORTH GHANA.    The village have been suffering and undergoing the stages of unproductive utilities of economical Declinations. Due to the low and inadequate of machineries, lack of Incentives and some other 


Cash on file: 1,856,652
From:  Inter-American HR Moot Court Competition (iamoot@wcl.american.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 11, 2009 7 :23: 32 AM 
To:   

Cash on file: 1,856,652

Dear Email owner,
Your email address on SERIAL No:472-9768-79 has won a total cash
prize of 1,856,652 Great British Pounds in our New Email random selection.
Please contact the claims officer for more information,Also provide listed information,
Names___________
Address___________
Age___________
Occupation________
Phone no____________
Country__________

Claims Officer: Mr. Michael Brown
Email: uknl_claimsunit@hotmail.co.uk
phone: +44 703 192 9544

Mrs. Mary White
THE PROMOTION COORDINATOR

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CAN I TRUST YOU IN TRANSFERRING THIS FUND INTO YOUR ACCOUNT?
From:  mr.mohamedabdu1@voila.fr (mr_mo_a1@libero.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 09, 2009 9 :23: 07 PM 
To:   

DEAR FRIEND,I AM MR. MOHAMED ABDU, THE BANK MANAGER HERE IN BURKINA-FASO. CAN I TRUST YOU IN TRANSFERRING THE SUM OF $20.5M US DOLLARS INTO YOUR ACCOUNT? AWAITING TO HEAR FROM YOU FOR FULL DETAILS ABOUT THIS TRANSACTION.THANK'S YOUR'S FAITHFULLYMANAGER.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Window Live Hotmail! Warning! Verify Your Account Now To Avoid Closure ( VX2G99AAJ ) !!!
From:  Windows Live Hotmail Team (charfrost1@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 09, 2009 11:16:22 AM 
To:   



Dear Account User 



CONFIRM YOUR WINDOWS LIVE ACCOUNT SERVICES. VERIFY YOUR FREE HOTMAIL ACCOUNT NOW !!!  



This Email is from Hotmail Customer Care and we are sending it to every Hotmail Email User Accounts Owner for safety. we are having congestions due to the anonymous registration of Hotmail accounts so we are shutting down some Hotmail accounts and your account was among those to be deleted. We are sending this email to you so that you can verify and let us know if you still want to use this account. If you are still interested please confirm your account by filling the space below.Your User name, password, date of birth and your country information would be needed to verify your account. 

Due to the congestion in all Hotmail users and removal of all unused Hotmail Accounts, Hotmail would be shutting down all unused Accounts, You will have to confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Information below after clicking the reply button, or your account will be suspended within 24 hours for security reasons. 

* Username: 
* Password:  
* Date of Birth: 
* Country Or Territory:  

After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconveniences. 

Warning!!! Account owner that refuses to update his/her account after two weeks of receiving this warning will lose his or her account permanently.




Sincerely,
The Windows Live Hotmail Team

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Read Full Message By Attachment
From:  Winning Notification!!! (ricplo1@ifrance.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 09, 2009 10:08:19 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 SA 2010 M...doc (18.8 KB)  


SOUTH AFRICAN 2010 WORLD CUP /PRIZE AWARD DEPARTMENT, REFERENCE NO: 887 13 865 37 10 83 :BATCH: 9756O. DRAW NO: 653.

YOU HAVE WON THE SUM OF GBP1,000,000.00 (ONE MILLION BRITISH POUNDS) PAYABLE IN CASH FROM TOTAL PRIZE OF GBP25,000,000 SHARED AMONG TWENTY-FIVE (25) LUCKY WINNERS OF EMAIL USERS.NOTE YOUR WINNING NUMBER FALLS UNDER AFRO BOOKLET

FOR MORE DETAILS, CONTACT THE CLAIM AGENT IN SOUTH AFRICA AS BELOW: 

Mr. Michael Anderson.
TEL:  +27 73 227 2785.
EMAIL: markson49@live.com 
SINCERELY,

Mr. Richard Loyld. 
(Afro Co-coordinator)

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Assalamualaikkum
From:  Karrim Ahmed (karrim_ahmed01@kitmail.us)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 13, 2009 9:55:44 AM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF MR. KARRIM AHMED
AUDITS & ACCOUNTS DEPT OF
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (A.D.B)
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO
EMAIL.; mrkarrim@live.fr
PHONE NUMBER 00226 78.15.48.32 

Dear Friend;  

I am Mr karrim ahmed, a banker with the above mentioned bank in Ouagadougou Burkina Faso in West Africa, holding the post of the Audit & Accounts dept. in ADB bank headquarters Ouagadougou Burkina Faso in west Africa.  On Monday, 31 July, 2000, one Andreas Schranner, a Garman National, An Astute Business man of international repute, a contract with ecowas country, whose endeavours spans various areas of Business interest, (Real estate, contract and Farming .execution and gold operations) made a numbered time (Fixed) Deposit, valued at $10,600,000.00 (Ten Million, Six Hundred thousand United States Dollars) for twelve calendar months in my Bank Branch. 

Upon Maturity, we sent a routine notification to his forwarding address but got no reply. After a month, we sent a reminder and finally we discovered from his company that Mr. Andreas Schranner was aboard the AF4590 plane crash, which crashed on Monday, 31 July 2000 into the Hotelissimo. Visit the web site for confirmation.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm 

After further investigation, all the official board directors of these bank them discovered that he died without making a WILL and all attempts to trace his next of kin proved fruitless.On further investigation, it was discovered that Late Mr. Andreas Schranner did not declare any next of kin or relatives in all his official documents, including his Bank Deposit paper work here in our Bank. The total sum, $10,600,000.00 million united state dollars  is still in my bank hear today as I am riting these mail to you and the interest is being rolled over with the principal sum at the end of each year. 

In the conversation in all efforts to trace and locate his next of kin proved abortive. After In accordance with the countrys banking laws and constitution guiding protocols banking institution stated that  after  the expiration of 10 (ten) years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin , such  money will be revert to the Burkina Faso government  treasury if nobody applies as the next of Kin to claim of the fund.

Consequently, It is upon this respect, I seek to present you as a foreign partner to stand in as the next of kin to the late Mr. Andreas Schranner since no one will come up for the claim upon your acceptance of this proposal, I shall send to you by mail the ADB Bank "Next of Kin Payment Application Text Form" as well as detailed information on how this deal would be carried out. The money will be shared in the ratio: Sixty percent for me, thirty percent for you and ten percent for any arising contingencies during the Course of this transaction.

I guarantee that this will be executed under legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law, as I will use my position in the Bank's here to perfect this business transaction & secure Approvals and guarantee the successful execution of this transaction.

Please be informed that your utmost confidentiality is required. If this interests you, I want to remind you of the confidentiality of this Transaction at hand whatever your decision is I await your urgent response. Your detailed reply should contain your telephone and fax numbers for easier communication.

Please contact me with my: private Email address. mrkarrim@live.fr

Thanks
Mr. Karrim Ahmed

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Batch Number: 074/05/ZY369
From:  Irish Lottery News Center (jhsimonson@nb.aibn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 13, 2009 4 :35: 29 PM 
To:  .@nb.aibn.com 
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

You are a beneficiary of 750,000 from Irish National Lottery. Contact Mr.Derek White NameAgeOccupationCountry

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GREETINGS.
From:  major albert (major_albert01@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 13, 2009 3:38:51 PM 
To:  dremmarothsc@gmail.com 

Hello,

I know you would be surprised to read from someone relatively unknown to you before. My name is Major Albert, a member of the U.S. ARMY USARPAC Medical Team, which was deployed to Iraq in the beginning of the war in Iraq.

I would like to share some highly personal classified information about my personal experience and role which I played in the pursuit of my career serving under the U.S 1st Armored which was at the fore-front of the war in Iraq.

Though, I would like to hold back certain information for security reasons for now until you have find the time to visit the BBC website stated below to enable you have insight as to what I'm intending to share with you,believing that it would be of your desired interest one-way or the other.http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/ hi/middle_east/2988455.stm

Also, could you get back to me having visiting the above website to enable us discuss in a more clarifying manner to the best of your understanding. I must say that I'm very uncomfortable sending this message to you without knowing truly if you would misconstrue the importance and decides to go public.

 In this regards, I will not hold back to say that the essence of this message is strictly for mutual benefit of you and I and nothing more.I will be vivid and coherent in my next message in this regards, meanwhile,could you send me a mail confirming you have visited the site
and that you have understood my intentions? I will await your thoughts On your acceptance to
go into this project with me, please email me on this private email for confidentiality
( major.albert288@gmail.com )


Thanks,
Best Regards
Major Albert.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)
From:  GJD1071@aol.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 13, 2009 11:24:40 AM 
To:  steven_laird999@hotmail.com; @hotmail.com 

hey whats up happy easter your pics lookgood contact me on msmnessenger paris22blue@live.comf dying for some new people to party or hang out with thanks!    Fwd: Fw: Happy Easter?From: Ernestsauc@aol.comSent: Thu 4/09/09 8:34 PMTo: paris19foxy@live.com; tcock@msn.com; PAPAFFA@aol.com; Joannesauc1@aol.com; Cowgirl3255@aol.com; FlirtyFun90@yahoo.com; Fugaterichard@aol.com; topdad1979@yahoo.com; Judstah@msn.com; katijoe@comcast.net; wmckee1975@cox.net; esmekate@msn.com; llp04@msn.com; riasakurai85@yahoo.com; Sharon13_i859@yahoo.com; mstampcollec@netzero.net; Patriotsfan777@yahoo.com; TDK3DOT@aol.com   From: pcronk2000@yahoo.comSent: 4/9/2009 4 :32: 27 P.M. Pacific Daylight TimeSubj: Fw: Happy Easter     --- On Thu, 4/9/09, CrzyMHMgr@aol.com <CrzyMHMgr@aol.com> wrote: From: CrzyMHMgr@aol.com <CrzyMHMgr@aol.com>Subject: Happy EasterTo: Four_Fs@yahoogroups.com, Sooky42141@aol.com, Darross@aol.com, parrotpressnews@googlegroups.com, robzosites@verizon.net, pcronk2000@yahoo.com, jschoneck@yahoo.com, Kreier146@aol.com, loismullen@verizon.net, Chdica@aol.comDate: Thursday, April 9, 2009, 1:47 PM  Happy Easter! ,pc  Chanceman: "It bein darker later at nites"Bitsy Lu: "...I drinked outa a bottle"Five Oh: "I goin ta da bank and gas station now"Dime 3: "...I tink I gonna have another egg for mama"Boomer: "..I loves my bed and toys now!"**************The Average US Credit Score is 692. See Yours in Just 2 Easy Steps! (http://pr.atwola.com/promoclk/100126...lAvgfooterNO62)

----------


## ommohamed

واليكم هذا الموضوع المنقول من احد المنتديات السعودية لاننا في مصر لدينا الكثير من المافيات التي تصدر مثل هذه الشائعات لامتصاص دماء البسطاء



 شائعة ترفع أسعار مكائن الخياطة إلى أسعار خيالية 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"شائعة الشمال" ترفع أسعار المكائن والبعض يشير لـ"لعبة تاجر"

كذبة أبريل .. زئبق أحمر في إبرة "سنجر" بشعار "أسدين" !



زياد عبدالله ، فهد الزغيبي ، فارس المشعل (سبق) الدمام ، حفر الباطن ، الطائف: 
تسببت شائعة "الزئبق الاحمر" في مكائن الخياطة القديمة في حالة هوس وبحث عن الثراء لدى كثير من المواطنيين والمقيمين في أعقاب تدوال منتديات ورسائل sms للشائعة في مطلع شهر أبريل الجاري, وهي الشائعة التي انعكست على اسعار المكائن المبالغ فيها في ظل تداولها على نطاق واسع من منطقة لأخرى في المملكة, فيما ربطها البعض بـ"كذبة أبريل" .
ووفقا لمعلومات" سبق" وصل سعر الماكينة في المويه شمال الطائف إلى ٢٥ ألف ريال, فيما يحرص المشترون على التأكد من وجود شعار "أسدين" على الماكينة وهو شرط أساسي للشراء. ورصدت" سبق" أمس ازحاما في حراج بن قاسم في الرياض, في الوقت الذي تزايدت فيه عمليات البحث عن المكائن في مدن وقرى المناطق الشمالية من المملكة والتي منها انطلقت الشائعة القادمة من الأردن.
وكانت "سبق" كشفت يوم الاثنين الماضي في تقرير أعده الزميل فارس المشعل عن ارتفاع أسعار مكائن الخياطة النسائية القديمة من نوع "سنجر" في الجوف وسكاكا ، حيث أكد أحد المواطنين في اتصال هاتفي مع (سبق) أن المكائن وصلت قيمتها إلى أسعار خيالية جداً , حيث بيعت بعض المكائن بقيمة 50 ألف ريال رغم أن سعرها الحقيقي لا يتجاوز 200 ريال.
وعن أسباب الارتفاع المفاجئ في أسعار المكائن والتهافت عليها من قبل المواطنين أشار مواطن لـ(سبق) إلى ان الشائعة سرت بين أوساط العامة منذ نحو 3 أيام حول وجود الزئبق الأحمر داخل أبر المكائن القديمة وتردد بأن هناك من يشتري المكائن بأسعار خيالية في حال تحققه من وجود الزئبق داخلها. واكد المواطن أن سماسرة شراء وبيع المكائن مرتبطون بسماسرة عرب على الحدود السعودية - الأردنية أكدوا بأنهم يبحثون جاهدين عن هذه المكائن القديمة وبأي سعر كان.
وعن طريقة التحقق من وجود الزئبق داخل المكائن أشار إلى أنه يتم عن طريق تمرير الهاتف الجوال من أمام إبرة الماكينة وفي حال اختفاء أبراج الشبكة يتم التحقق من وجود الزئبق وتباع الماكينة بأي سعر يحدده البائع.
وفي محاولة لكشف تجار مكائن الخياطة تقمص محرر "سبق" دور صاحب مكينة خياطة يرغب في بيعها , حيث قام بالاتصال بتاجر من جنسية عربية مقيم في السعودية (تحتفظ سبق باسمه وجنسيته وموقع محله في منطقة الجوف شمال المملكة ورقم هاتفه.( وقد قام المحرر بالاتصال على التاجر الذي أنكر في البداية متاجرته في المكائن وبدأ يتساءل من أنت ؟ وكيف حصلت على رقمي ؟ وأين تسكن؟ .
وبعد أن أطمأن التاجر قال إن المكائن التي ليست ( سنجر ) أي ليس بها زئبق احمر ليست مرغوبة ولا يشتريها , فتم أخذ موعد معه لغرض بيع البضاعة .
وفي حفر الباطن , وبعد أن كانت الماكينة الخردة لايتجاوز ثمنها 50ريالا ً وفي أحسن حالاتها 200 ريال أصبحت تنافس في أسعارها اليوم القطع الأثرية. وزارت "سبق" أمس السوق الشعبي في محافظة الحفر ورصدت المبالغة في الأسعار والتي تبدأ من 3000 ريال ولا تنتهي عند سعر محدد. وقال أحد الباعة : الزئبق الأحمر الموجود في مكائن سينج هو المطلوب, لكن البعض أصبح يبحث عن أي ماكينة خياطة تحمل نفس المواصفات.
وقام أ حد الزبائن بفحص ماكينة خياطة بجوالة , مشيرأ إلى انه رأى بالأمس ثلاث مكائن خياطة تم بيعها بمبالغ تجاوزت الستون ألف ريال .
وقال أحد أصحاب المحلات ساخراً : انها لا تتجاوز لعبة قام بها أحد التجّار لتصريف ما لديه من خردة أكل عليها الدهر وشرب وذلك بترويج إشاعة وجود مادة الزئبق الأحمر وأن إحد ى شركات الطيران تقوم بشرائه بمبالغ خيالية. وقال أحد الدلالين والذي رفض ذكر اسمه:" بالأمس أتت جهة أمنية وصادرت نوعا ً من المكائن ( سينجر ) مما أجبر بعض الباعة على إخفاء مالديهم من مكائن".
وكانت الشركة المصنعة للماكينة أكدت على لسان مديرها العام في أفريقيا والشرق الأوسط روجيه زمبقة حقيقة انتشار الإشاعة في شمال المملكة والأردن، مؤكدا أن الشركة اتخذت خطوات عملية لمواجهتها تمثلت بإبلاغ السلطان الأردنية التي تبحث وراء شخص يعتقد أنه المطلق الأول للإشاعة بهدف بيع مخزون من مكائن الخياطة القديمة لديه. ونقلت صحيفة" الوطن" السعودية تأكيدات زمبقة في اتصال هاتفي مع نائب مدير عام شركة الصبان لمكائن الخياطة، وهي الوكيل المعتمد لمنتجات "سنجر" في المملكة، عبدالناصر محمد أحمد.
وقال عبدالناصر نقلا عن زمبقة إن آلة الخياطة التي جددت الإشاعة شبابها "مصـنوعة من الكوست آيرون، وهو الحديد المصهور مع رمل الزهر" نافيا وجود أية مواد مشــعة أو فعالة في صناعتها. وأضاف عبدالناصر من مقر الشركة في جدة أن الآلة بوضعها الراهن لا ينبغي أن يتجاوز سعرها 30 دولارا، معتبرا أن ما تردد خلال الأيام الماضية إشاعات ليس لها أساس من الصحة "وربما ارتبطت بمخططات تسعى لإنشاء سوق سوداء تعتمد على الخداع". وحول مصدر الإشاعة، أوضح عبدالناصر أن مدير عام "سنجر" في أفريقيا والشرق الأوسط أبلغ السلطات الأردنية باحتمال وجود شخص يسعى للكسب من وراء الإشاعة التي أطلقها.
يشار إلى انه يستفاد من "الزئبق الأحمر" في صنع الأسلحة المتطورة إضافة إلى مايتردد عن ارتباطه بـالجن وحراسة الكنوز المدفونة والقديمة, حيث تشير أساطير قديمة إلى أنه وعن طريق الزئبق الأحمر يتم تسخير الجن لاستخراج الكنوز المدفونة والحصول على الأموال.

----------


## ommohamed

Final Notice, Your email address has won 2,754,000.00 USD$ (URGENTLY CALL)‏
From:  Twenty one Claiming Promos (twooneclaiming@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, March 21, 2008 1:26:30 AM 
To:   

Twenty-One Magic Claiming Online Promotions 
Scientific Email Internet Program 
Your Email Address has been Chosen. 

You have been Approved for The Star Prize Of US$2,754,000.00 From Computer Balloting Program 

URGENTLY CONTACT 
MR. RICHARD MATHEWS 
TWENTY-ONE CLAIMING ONLINE PROMOTIONS 
Tel: +27(83) 515 9802 
Fax: +27(11) 507 7387 
E-mail: award@twooneclaiming.com 

Final Notice, Your email address has won 2,754,000.00 USD$ (URGENTLY CALL 
TO CLAIM IT) 
==================================================  =========================== 
We are pleased to inform you of your Email Success in our Computer Balloting made today 21st March 2008 of winners from the TWENTY-ONE CLAIMING ONLINE PROMOTIONS, as part of our Promotional Draws HELD ON FEBRUARY 2008. 

This is a Scientific Computer Game in which your Email Address was used. It is a Promotional Program that encourages Internet Users; therefore you do not require buying Ticket to enter for it. Your Email Address attached to Ticket No: 04-13-35-41-47, Mega Ball: 44 drew the Lucky No: 05-17-22-26-55-38 and Bonus No: 3 consequently won in the 3rd Category. 

You have therefore been approved to a claim Star Prize of US$2,754,000.00 (Two Million Seven Hundred and Fifty Four Thousand United States Dollars  Only) in cash credited to File No: 200709716ZA. This is from a Total Cash Prize of US$11,200,000.00 shared amongst the Sixty Three (63) Lucky Winners  in 3rd Category. This is your Winning Information's below; 

Refer No: 12-15-19-27-39/MOP/08 
Batch No: 5-6-4/21/MOP/08 
Ticket No: 04-13-35-41-47, Mega Ball: 44
Lucky No: 05-17-22-26-55-38 

URGENTLY CONTACT 
MR. RICHARD MATHEWS 
TWENTY-ONE CLAIMING ONLINE PROMOTIONS 
Tel: +27(83) 515 9802 
Fax: +27(11) 507 7387 
E-mail: award@twooneclaiming.com 

NOTE: The Validity period of the winnings is for (10) Working Days, of your reply to the Agency; hence you are expected to make your claims immediately, any claim not made before this date will be returned as UNCLAIMED. 

Please, remember to quote your Reference and Batch Numbers and other information provided above and below in every one of your correspondences with your Claims Department. 

Congratulations'' once again from all our Staff and thank you for being part of our Promotions Program. 

Yours Truly, 
Mrs. Rebecca A. Fox 
Promotions Manager 
Claiming Online Promotions 
THIS PROGRAM IS SPONSORED BY: 
SOUTH AFRICAN LOTTO AUTHORITY AND SUPPORTED BY: 
(Federation International de Football Association) FIFA SUPPORT

----------


## ommohamed

Please contact me immediately.....!!!‏
From:  El-Makawi Khalid M. Ismail (elmekawi@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, March 15, 2008 10:40:12 AM 
To:  

Assalam Allekum, My name is Mr. El-Makawi Khalid M. Ismail . I am a dying man who havedecided to donate the sum of $18m million dollars.) to youfor the good work of the humanity. Please contact me via. Email:elmakawikhalid@hotmail.com For details informations on this noble project of mine Please note thatI have WILLED $18m to you by quoting my personal reference numberMs/Jds/533/0018/HtrI/33ln/eg so that i can confirm that you actuallyreceived my email notice to you. Wassalam and regards, Mr. El-Makawi Khalid M. IsmailEmail: elmakawikhalid@hotmail.com

----------


## ommohamed

You Have Won.‏
From:  UK E-LOTTERY PROMO (kenneth01@netcabo.pt)  
Sent: Monday, March 10, 2008 5:17:25 PM 
To:   

Congratulations!!! 

We are pleased to inform you of 
10TH-MARCH-2008 UK NATIONAL  
LOTTERY draw. 
Your email address was picked. 

YOUR WINNING DETAILS; 

BATCH NUMBER: 065/088/XY24
TICKET NUMBER: 023-1111-790-458 
REFERENCE NUMBER: UK/839030X2/14
consequently won £480,152.00 in the 2nd 
category.Contact the underlisted for claims 
procedure. 

Contact; 
Ms. Roxanne Mills
eMail: roxannemills@live.com

Congratulations.
Sir Richard Lloyd
Online Coordinator.

----------


## ommohamed

Full view
 (No Subject)‏
From:  POWER BALL LOTTO BV (plottery300@aol.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, February 28, 2009 12:12:38 PM 
To:   

    POWER BALL LOTTO BVPOWER BALL-WHEEL E-GAME 2009websites:www.powerball.com  Dear Winner, NOTICE OF CONSOLATION PRIZE WINNING!!! This is to notify you that your Email has won the Prize Amountof $USD800,000.00 (Eight Hundred Thousand United states Dollars Only). Your email ID identified with Coupon No.PBL2348974321 wasselected by Electronic Random Selection System (ERSS) withentries from the 50,000 different email addresses enrolledfor the Lotto-Wheel E-game. HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE: Simply fill in the needed and contact our claims agent on the below email, NAME.........OCCUPATION..........YOUR FULL ADDRESS....NATIONALITY............MOBILE/PHONE.......SEX.........AGE.......... Lottery Claims Officer:Name: Dr.Henry MorganEmail: drhenrymorgan@ymail.comContact Number:+234-806-599-9778 PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL. CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS AGENTAT drhenrymorgan@ymail.com Yours truly,(Lottery Co-coordinator)Andre Van Dui __________________________________________________  ______________________AOL Email goes Mobile! You can now read your AOL Emails whilst on the move. Sign up for a free AOL Email account with unlimited storage today.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM MR ABDEL IBRAHIM URGENT RESPONSE NEEDED‏
From:  Salif Ahmed (salif.ahmed05@kitmail.us)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 13, 2009 4:47:37 PM 
To:   

THE DESK OF MR ABDEL IBRAHIM
AUDITH AND ACCOUNT DEPT
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO
TLE(+226) 753 412 94   


Dear Friend,

              Greeting's to you and your entire family!

I am MR ABDEL IBRAHIM, a banker with the above mentioned bank in Ouagadougou Burkina Faso in West Africa, holding the post of the Audit & Accounts dept. On December, 25, 2003, one Mr. Lech  Phillip,a Lebanese National, An Astute Business man of international repute, a contract with ecowas country, whose endeavours spans various areas of Business interest, (Real estate, contract and Farming .etc) made a numbered time (Fixed) Deposit, valued at $15.8M (Fifteen Million And Eight hundred Thousand United State Dollars) for twelve calendar months in my Bank Branch. 

Upon Maturity, we sent a routine notification to his forwarding address but got no reply. After a month, we sent a reminder and finally we discovered from his company that Mr. Lech  Phillip.  was aboard the AF4590 plane, which crashed December, 25  2003. After further investigation, it was discovered that he died without making a WILL and all attempts to trace his next of kin proved fruitless. On further investigation, it was discovered that Late Mr. Lech  Phillip, did not declare any next of kin or relatives in all his official documents, including his Bank Deposit paper work here in our Bank. The total sum, $15.8M  is still in my bank and the interest is being rolled over with the principal sum at the end of each year. All efforts to trace and locate his next of kin proved abortive.

In accordance with the country’s  banking laws and constitution guiding this banking institution stated that  after  the expiration of 5  years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin , such  money will be revert to the Burkina Faso government  treasury if nobody applies as the next of Kin to claim of the fund. Consequently, It is upon this respect, I seek to present you as a foreign partner to stand in as the next of kin to the late Mr. Lech  Phillip, since no one will come up for the claim.

Upon acceptance of this proposal, I shall send to you by mail the ADB Bank "Next of Kin Payment Application Text Form" as well as detailed information on how this business would be carried out. And you will be in possition of 40% after the deal is done, I guarantee that this will be executed under legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law, as I will use my position in the Bank's here to perfect this business transaction & secure Approvals and guarantee the successful execution of this transaction.

Please be informed that your utmost confidentiality is required. If this interests you, I want to remind you of the confidentiality of this Transaction at hand whatever your decision is. I await your urgent response,and fill those question below to enable us proceed this business onward. 

Your Full Name..........................
Your Sex.................................
Your Age.................................
Your Country..............................
Your pass or photo......................
Your Occupation..........................
Your Personal Mobile Number.........
Your Personal Fax Number.............

As soon as i receive your positive respond i will send you the text of application which you will use to apply in my bank as next of kin.  

thanks.
 MR ABDEL IBRAHIM.
 TLE(+226) 753 412 94

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BE OUR SUPPLIER ???‏
From:  MR.ROBERT NEAL (robertneal68@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, April 13, 2009 10:07:17 PM 
To:   

Dear Sir/Madam, We got your contact from the directory. There is a business we want to transact with you/your company.My name is Mr. Robert Neal, General Manager of Charles Neal & Son Ltd, London.There is a product my company needs from Dubai but we are having problem from the owner of the product due to language barrier. Our company deals on costumes such as White, Purple, Black and Green Diamond Mixture. We have been purchasing the product from Saudi Arabia but it is very scarce now and we got information that somebody has it in Dubai. We contacted the owner of the product through his telephone but could not understand his language as he speaks Arabic. This is why we need a reliable company/individual that will help us link with the dealer. His name is IBRAHIM YUSUF. However, you’re to contact him # +971-566394721 and ask for the price, color, specification # +0056 and also availability of the product he has in stock and also furnish me the updates with him. What we need at the moment is White and Purple Diamond Mixture.We buy from Dubai at the rate of $400 per gram and we need about 5kilogrammes. Assist us to know if the man has up to 5 Kilos and each gram that we are buying, we are adding $110 for our profit (i.e. you and i).We are seriously in need of the product because of lack of materials in our company.This transaction is 100% risk free, legal and is a long lasting business that will enrich both of us. Once I have the update I will unfold how the first phase of the contract will be done. I await your further correspondence urgently. Hope to still be hearing from you. Yours Faithfully, Mr. Robert Neal. +44 703 195 4936

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Business Proposal‏
From:  Mumford T. Danso (nahid@bigpond.net.au)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 13, 2009 9:36:10 PM 
To:   

Hello Sir/Madam,
                                                                     Business Proposal

Since health is the fundamental principle life of human existence therefore, I must not forget to ask about your health and your family as well? Hope all of you are fine, if so splendid. I wish to accost to you with a request that would be of immense benefit, you have been listed as a beneficiary to  the sum 25.5m Twenty Five Million Five Hundred Thousand  United State Dollars left by my late by client (Name Mr Dominic Dim Deng )  this is our second letter to you), I got your contact when i was searching for business partner, one fact to know is the essential sadness to pass through life without experience, yet is also sad to pass through life without sharing once experience and weakness to others, if this is truly of me, i remain my humble self " Barrister Mumford T. Danso by name from United Kingdom.


In receipt to your profile, is a pleasure and also necessary to relate this issue before your hearing, my late Client (Mr Dominic Dim Deng) was returning with a military delegation to the regional capital, Juba, from a political conference in the town of Wau on Friday, 2 May 2008, he should had being in (Juba) for a political era, so their plan clash and my Late Client die. See the website for confirmation,



(http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/africa/7380412.stm).


My aim of writing you this email now, is that My late Client should have being in Malaysia for a project on 4th night of these incident a project that worth the sum of ($25,500.000.00), Twenty Five Millions Five Hundred Thousand Dollars, deposited with a Security company in Malaysia, and he was expected to be Malaysia as soon as he return from juba, eventually this incident occurred. I need your humble assistance to retrieve my late Client funds from the security company into your care as we come over for investment as I can not come out for this fund being his personal Lawyer. All the documents of this money and is whereabouts is in my position. I need your urgent update of your interested of being my suitor to this Matter.



Thanks and God Bless.

From
Barrister Mumford Danso.
E-mail:fordlawsoesq@live.com

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT REPLY IS NEEDED,please reply here:simontimothy@live.fr‏
From:  Mr.SIMON Timothy (simontimothy661@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 13, 2009 9:17:49 PM 
To:  .com 

You're invited to:   URGENT REPLY IS NEEDED,please reply here:simontimothy@live.fr 
By your host:   Mr. SIMON Timothy 

Date:   Monday April 13, 2009  
Time:   2:00 pm - 3:00 pm  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   My name is MR. SIMON TIMOTHY.; I work as the operational manager in account management section in charge of credit and foreign bills in Bank of Africa here in OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO. On a routine inspection I discovered a dormant domiciliary account with a balance sum of $27.2m us dollars (twenty seven million two hundred thousand us dollars). On further discreet investigation, I also discovered that the account holder has died long ago with his family on a plane crash leaving no beneficiary to the account and no other person knows about this account.I am in close contact with the director of the bank here who is willing to approve the transfer to any reliable and trustworthy foreigner with foreign bank account because the former operator of the a/c is a foreigner and from Germany in particular. I am certainly sure that he has no written or oral WILL attached to the account, no beneficiary and nobody will come again for the claim of this money. It is only a foreigner who can claim this money with legal claims to the account holder which I will provide to you if you are interested, therefore I need your cooperation in this transaction.The difference in country of origins is not a hindrance to the success of this transaction. This money will remain useless in this dormant account if I did not transfer the fund out to a foreign account and it will be very easy for us now to transfer this fund hence the governor of the central Bank Of BURKINA FASO has instructed all banks in BURKINA FASO to release all the pending fund to the owners or their next of kin.I will provide the necessary information needed in order to claim this money. I only need your cooperation as a foreigner to provide your safe bank account information for the transfer. All arrangement that will ensure a smooth transfer of the fund to the account which you are to nominate is already in place. You should also provide me with your direct phone lines for easy communication. I wish for utmost confidentiality in handling this transaction.Let me hear from you URGENTLY. Please treat this business with almost confidentiality and send me the Following:1)Your Full Name,2)Age,3)Your personal phone numbers,4)Country,5)Your passport or photo,6)Your Occupation,I will send you the details of this transaction as soon as i hear from you thanks, trusting to hear from you immediately with your contact information's.Yours faithfully, please go through thissite:http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm,MR. SIMON TIMOTHY.,please reply here:simontimothy@live.fr  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Mutual Transaction.‏
From:  Allasane Kabbah (alkabba155@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 14, 2009 12:44:07 PM 
To:   

Mutual Transaction.

From: Mr.Allasane Kabbah.
Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso.

Hello Dear, 


I got your contact during my search for a reliable, honest and a trust worthy person to entrust this huge project with. My name is Mr.Allasane Kabbah., Director, Accounts and Auditing Department of a financial institution here in Burkina Faso. With due respect, I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be beneficial to both of us.

At the bank's last accounts/auditing evaluations, I came across an old account which was being maintained by a foreign client who we learnt was among the deceased passengers of an air crash on August 1997 he died along with his supposed heirs. The account has remained dormant since it was put in a safe deposit account in the bank for future investment by the client. 

Since his demise, no one has applied for claims over this fund and it has been in the safe deposit account until I discovered that it cannot be claimed since our client is a foreign national and we are sure that he has no next of kin here to file claims over the money. As the director of the department, I decided to seek ways through which to transfer this money out of the bank and out of the country too. 

The client was a foreign national and you will only be asked to act as his business partner and I will supply you with all the necessary information and bank data to assist you in being able to transfer this money to any bank of your choice where this money could be transferred into. 

As an officer of the bank, I cannot be directly connected to this money due to civil service code which does not allow civil servants from owing or operating foreign currency account coupled with the fact that the fund is huge thus I am impelled to request for your assistance to receive this money into your bank account on my behalf

I intend to part 40% of this fund to you while 60% shall be for me. I do need to stress that there are practically no risk involved in this. It's going to be a bank-to-bank transfer. All I need from you is to stand as the original business partner to the owner of this fund so that the fund can be legally processed to your name and be transferred to your account. If you accept this offer, I will appreciate your timely response and expect the following data from you. 

1. Your Name.      

2. Your Nationality. 

3. Cell Phone Number.   

4. Age and Occupation.      

With Regards, 


Mr.Allasane Kabbah.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM MR. ALBERT DANKWA‏
From:  Albert Dankwa (mr.albert-zbgh10@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 14, 2009 10:50:47 AM 
To:   

FROM ALBERT DANKWA
REGIONAL MANAGER,
ZENITH BANK (GHANA) PLC,
Kumasi Main Branch
Adeabeba, Ahodwo Road.
Kumasi, Ghana.

Attn,

Dear Friend,

I got your contact in Ghana chamber of commerce during my search for areliable,
Honest and a trust Worthy person to entrust this huge transfer project with,
I am the Regional Manager of the above mentioned Bank In the western region of Republic Ghana.

I am a Ghanaian married with two kids. I have contacted you so that this
Transaction can benefit the both of us, knowing you are advanced in age
With the fear of God, but if you are not willing to get involved in the
Deal, do not REPLY THIS MAIL, as you will never hear from me again.

I am writing to solicit your assistance in the transfer of
Us$12.500, 000.00.This fund is the excess of what my branch in which I am
the manager made as profit during the last year. I have already submitted
an approved end of the year report for the year 2007 to my head office
Here in Ghana and they will never know of this excess. I have since then,
Placed this amount of US$12.500, 000.00 on a suspense account without a
Beneficiary.

As an officer of the bank, I cannot be directly connected to this money
Thus; I am compelled to request your assistance to receive this money into
Your bank account.

I intend to part 40% of this fund to you while 60% shall be for me. I do
Need to stress that there are practically no risk involved in this. It is
Going to be a bank-to-bank transfer. All I need is for you to stand as the
Original depositor of this fund.

If you accept this offer, I will appreciate your timely response.

With Regards.
Albert Dankwa

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I AM WAITING FOR YOUR URGENT REPLY AND CALL 00226-78-22-85-45‏
From:  mouhamed hassan (mouhamed.hassan.043@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 14, 2009 7:41:54 PM 
To:   

FROM MR.MOUHAMED HASSAN 
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER,
BANK OF AFRICAN (BOA)
OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO.
TELEPHONE 00226-78-22 85 45

Dear Friend

I sourced your email from a human resource profile database in the chamber, I am the manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance department of Bank of Africa (BOA) here in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. 

In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of US$14.5million dollars in an account that belonging to one of our foreign customer.Mr Christian Eich who died along with his entire family on Monday, 31 July, 2000 in a plane crash in Paris. Please visit this site that is one of the evidence.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm 

For more information if you are intrested contact me,
Thanks for your cooperation
Expecting to hear from you as soon as you read this mail,
(FILL THIS INFORMATIONS)
1. YOUR FULL NAME 
2. AGE.............
3. OCCUPATION.......
4. FAX..............
5. TELEPHONE........
7. COUNTRY..........

Trusting to hear from you immediately.

MR.MOUHAMED HASSAN
Bill and exchange manager,
Bank Of Africa (BOA)

----------


## ommohamed

transferring the sum of Twenty-Two Million and Six Hundred Thousand This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOOD DAY‏
From:  BAKO (bakoahmed@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 15, 2009 2:29:41 AM 
To:   

 FROM THE DESK OF MR.BAKO AHMEDDIRECTOR IN CHARGE OF AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING SECTION BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO, WEST AFRICA.    Dear Friend, Greeting to you!!!  STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL  I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise as we never met before. I am the Director in charge of Auditing section of Bank of African(B.O.A), I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families. I need your urgent assistance in
united state dollars ($22.600 000mUSD) Immediately to your account.   The fund has been dormant (in-active) for 10 years in our Bank here without any body coming for it. I want to release the fund to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer (the owner of the account) who died a long with his supposed next of kin in air crash since on February 16, 1998. I don't want the fund to go into our Bank treasury as an abandoned fund, so this is the reason why I contacted you, so that my Bank will release the fund to you as the nearest person to the deceased customer.   Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interested. Upon receipt of your reply, I will send you the application form you will fill and send to the bank for transfer of the fund into your bank account and also note that you will have 40% of the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business. And also 10% had been mapped out for you for the expense you will make in this transaction and 50% is for me. I need you information so that I will send you the application form.  YOUR FULL INFORMATIONS Your Name.. Your Home Addresses.. City.. Country.. Home Telephone.. Private Telephone.. Fax No.. Marital Status.. Age.. Occupation.. Religion..   Waiting for your urgent call so that we will starts immediately.  Best Regards, MR.Bako Ahmed+226 76 44 94 13 (B.O.A) BANK OF AFRICA .

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Contact Rita‏
From:  Online-Draws (amyco@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 15, 2009 1 :35: 50 AM 
To:  irish@winners.com 

You've earned 1,350,000 pounds.Necessary information:name,age,country Email: mrsrita1@btinternet.com

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Urgent Attention‏
From:  Sgt.John Davidson (amyco@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 15, 2009 12:41:16 AM 
To:  .@bellnet.ca 

I am Sgt.John Davidson of the Engineering Unit of the US Army inBa'qubah,Iraq. We have the sum of $25,000,000 USD we made from some Oil deal that we want you to help us to receive. Since we are working here on Official capacity we cannot keep this funds hence my contacting you. If you are interested, do get back to me so that i can give you further details. Sgt. John Davidson

----------


## ommohamed

NOTIFICATION FOR CASH AIDThis message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

N.A.O qualification code (NAO-021-6)‏
From:  Nestle Aid Organization (notice.centre@nestle-aid.uk.tt)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 14, 2009 10 :33: 39 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 img1.jpg (3.9 KB)  




Nestle Aid Organization

Government Buildings,
Otley Road,
Leeds
LS16 5PZ
Website: http://nestle-aid.uk.tt/
Notification Centre.

Date: 13th  April 2009


Dear Sir / Madam,

This is to notify you that you have been chosen By the Board of
trustees of the Nestle Aid Organization based in the Ireland, as one of the final
recipients of a Cash Aid/Donation for your own personal, education and
business development, Nestle Company as established 1866, and
Nestle Aid Organization was developed in 1936 by the Multi-Million groups, which was
conceived with the objective of Human Growth, Educational and Community
development. In line with the 73 years anniversary of this program the
Nestle Aid Organization in conjunction with the United Nations (UN)
and the European union (EU ), is giving out a yearly donation of Five Hundred Million
Great Britain Pounds, as specific Donations/Grants to 150 international recipients
worldwide in different categories for their personal Business development and uplift of
their environment.

These funds are freely given to you to use for your business educational and
personal development, and at least 30% to be used by you to develop a part of your
environment, as this is a yearly program, which is a measure of universal development
strategy, and eradication of poverty.

Please kindly note that you are not the only beneficiary in your country this year, and
your country is not the only country that is benefiting from this donation, as beneficiaries
have been chosen from countries from all continents. The idea of this donation is that within
ten years from now, there will be notable richness among many unusual people around the world.

This will give many people the opportunity to get their lives to a stage
where they had always wanted. Kindly note that you will only be chosen to
receive the donation once, which means that subsequent yearly donation
will not get to you again, so its your chance to spend the donation
wisely on something that will last you a long time. And please do not
bother following up this email, if you have benefited from this donation in
previous years.

Based on the random selection exercise of Internet websites, Internet ip address and
millions of Super market cash invoices worldwide, you were selected among the
recipients to receive the donation sum of ?1,671,000.00 (One
Million Six hundred and seventy one thousand Great Britain Pounds) as
cash aid donations from the Nestle Aid Organization, (UN) and the (EU)
in accordance with the enabling act of Parliament.

Kindly be aware that the Nestle Aid Organization Board of trustees do not
know you in person or your curriculum Vitae (C.V), you are therefore
required to send your C.V along with your Facial means of Identification on
your contact with the Secretary for documentation and processing of your payment.

Curriculum Vitae (C.V) should contain as follows.

Full Names:
All Contact Address:
Phone number(s):
Fax Number(s):
Occupation:
Company Name:
Marriage status:
Religion:
Next of kin:
Date of birth:
Nationality:
State/Province:
Country:

Facial means of Identification, should contain one of this
options, Drivers License or International Passport.

You are required to expeditiously Contact the Executive Secretary below
for documentation and processing of your Cash Aid, between the hours of
8.00am - 7.30pm on Monday to Friday.

Executive Secretary- Dr. Joseph Anderson Maxwell

Tell : +44-702-405-1081
Fax: +44-870-495-8377

Email:  max_joseph@sify.com

Note: On your contact with the Executive Secretary with your curriculum
Vitae (C.V) and Facial means of Identification , you are to request
from him, his facial means of Identification on your own part, to verify
that you are dealing with the Executive Secretary as advised.

Please endeavor to quote your N.A.O qualification code (NAO-021-6) in all discussions.
Please note that this Cash Aid payment are strictly administered by (NAO) Nestl? Aid
Organization or (EU) European Union under delegated powers from the (UN) United Nations.

You are by all means hereby advised to keep this whole information confidential
until you have been able to collect your donation, as there have been many
cases of double and unqualified redemption, due to beneficiaries informing third
parties about his/her donation.

*Finally, all funds should be redeemed by their respective beneficiaries,
not later than One month after notification, failure to do so, implies that the
beneficiary is a ghost, with this, cash aid will be cancelled and reserved for next 2010 edition.

On behalf of the N.A.O Board of trustees, kindly accept our warmest congratulations

Yours faithfully,
Rev Andrew Walcott
G. Manager/ Notification Department
http://nestle-aid.uk.tt/

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HELLO‏
From:  MR CHAO WEI (mchawei1@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 15, 2009 5 :56: 48 AM 
To:   

Good day, I am MR.CHAO WEI, Bank of China (Hongkong),I have a business proposalof (US$18,600,000.00) for you from my bank.Finally after that I shall provideyou with more details.Please send me your response for more information email me if ineterested: Regards,CHAO WEI.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Loan With Low Interest Rate (2%)!!‏
From:  SKY HIGH LOAN LIMITED (info@sky.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 15, 2009 10 :23: 03 PM 
To:   

   SKY HIGH LOAN LIMITEDYork House, 45 Seymour Street,London, W1H 7LX .United Kingdom.  I want to solicit your attention on behalf of our Loan organization .Wegive all kinds of loan with very low interest rate (2%) and give you longduration to repay loan.If you are interested, get back to us with the emailbelow for more information:sarahmaccain@sify.com Sarah MaccainLoan Manager

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

OUR REF: FGN /SNT/STBYOUR REF.‏
From:  ATM-CARD APPROVE (info@atm.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 16, 2009 4:29:03 AM 
To:   

OUR REF: FGN /SNT/STBYOUR REF. DEAR BENEFICIARY: THIS IS TO OFFICIALLY INFORM YOU THAT WE HAVE VERIFIED YOUR FILE AND INRESPECT OF YOUR INHERITANCE FUND RECOVERED BY THE CENTRAL BANK FROM THEDEPOSITED BANK.AFTER THE CENTRAL BANK AUDIT THIS ECONOMIC YEAR A TOTAL PARTPAYMENT OF 850.000.00, USD HAS BEEN APPROVED TO BE PAID TO YOUR FAMILY. RIGHT NOW WE HAVE ARRANGED YOUR PAYMENT THROUGH OUR SWIFT CARD PAYMENT CENTERASIA PACIFIC THAT IS THE LATEST INSTRUCTION FROM MR.PRESIDENT,UMARU YAR'ADUA(GCFR) FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA AND THE FBI. THIS CARD CENTER WILL SEND YOU AN ATM CARD WHICH YOU WILL USE TO WITHDRAWYOUR MONEY IN ANY ATM MACHINE IN ANY PART OF THE WORLD, BUT THE MAXIMUM IS$5000 USD PER DAY, SO IF YOU LIKE TO RECEIVE YOUR FUND THIS WAY PLEASE LET USKNOW BY CONTACTING THE INTERNATIONAL REMITTANCE DEPARTMENT CARD PAYMENTCENTER. SEND THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION DIRECTLY TO THE MINISTRY OF FINANCE ::(: atmdept01@8u8.hk)Mr.Richard WhitePhone+234-752-64-595 1. YOUR FULL NAME:2. PHONE AND FAX NUMBER:3. ADDRESS WERE YOU WANT THEM TO SEND THE ATM CARD:4. YOUR AGE AND CURRENT OCCUPATION:  KINDEST REGARDS,ALHAJI MANSUR MUHTARHONORABLE MINISTER OF FINANCE.

----------


## ommohamed

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello Dear!‏
From:  Madam Sonia Zuru (madam_soniaoo4@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 16, 2009 9:04:37 AM 
To:   

Hello Dear!

My Name is  Madam Sonia Zuru .
I am From Burkina Faso West Africa I got your contact in Internet  Global Search, After much consideration i decided today to write you since I cannot be able to see you face to face This moment.I would advised  you to reply me because i want to know if your mail id is exiting  i would now sent you letter the reason i  contacted you.
Hoping to hear from you
Madam Sonia Zuru

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulation‏
From:  Claims Dept (soldiergear@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 16, 2009 3:44:48 PM 
To:  info@uk.com 

You have just been awarded,the sum of £250.000.00 GBP in the Microsoft Award 2009, Anniversary Bonanza. held on APRIL.Fill the details: Full Name,Address,Tel,Occupation:RegardsMrs Rose Thomas

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Business Assistance Needed‏
From:  Mr. Zhang Tiejun. (t.zhang08@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 16, 2009 8:03:32 AM 
To:   

Hello,I am Mr. Zhang Tiejun; I have a business proposal of $17,300.000.00 USD,for you to handle with me from my bank. If interested, get back to me and after that I shall provide you with more details of the business.  Regards,Mr. Zhang Tiejun.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
URGENT REPLY IS NEEDED,please reply here:simontimothy@live.fr‏
From:  Mr.SIMON Timothy (simontimothy559@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 15, 2009 11 :06: 08 PM 


You're invited to:   URGENT REPLY IS NEEDED,please reply here:simontimothy@live.fr 
By your host:   Mr. SIMON Timothy 

Date:   Wednesday April 15, 2009  
Time:   10:00 pm - 11:00 pm  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   My name is MR. SIMON TIMOTHY.; I work as the operational manager in account management section in charge of credit and foreign bills in Bank of Africa here in OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO. On a routine inspection I discovered a dormant domiciliary account with a balance sum of $27.2m us dollars (twenty seven million two hundred thousand us dollars). On further discreet investigation, I also discovered that the account holder has died long ago with his family on a plane crash leaving no beneficiary to the account and no other person knows about this account.I am in close contact with the director of the bank here who is willing to approve the transfer to any reliable and trustworthy foreigner with foreign bank account because the former operator of the a/c is a foreigner and from Germany in particular. I am certainly sure that he has no written or oral WILL attached to the account, no beneficiary and nobody will come again for the claim of this money. It is only a foreigner who can claim this money with legal claims to the account holder which I will provide to you if you are interested, therefore I need your cooperation in this transaction.The difference in country of origins is not a hindrance to the success of this transaction. This money will remain useless in this dormant account if I did not transfer the fund out to a foreign account and it will be very easy for us now to transfer this fund hence the governor of the central Bank Of BURKINA FASO has instructed all banks in BURKINA FASO to release all the pending fund to the owners or their next of kin.I will provide the necessary information needed in order to claim this money. I only need your cooperation as a foreigner to provide your safe bank account information for the transfer. All arrangement that will ensure a smooth transfer of the fund to the account which you are to nominate is already in place. You should also provide me with your direct phone lines for easy communication. I wish for utmost confidentiality in handling this transaction.Let me hear from you URGENTLY. Please treat this business with almost confidentiality and send me the Following:1)Your Full Name,2)Age,3)Your personal phone numbers,4)Country,5)Your passport or photo,6)Your Occupation,I will send you the details of this transaction as soon as i hear from you thanks, trusting to hear from you immediately with your contact information's.Yours faithfully, please go through thissite:http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm,MR. SIMON TIMOTHY.,please reply here:simontimothy@live.fr  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

RE‏
From:  austarmr@streamyx.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 17, 2009 11:39:05 PM 
To:   

I am Mr.Tan Wong director of operations,Hang Seng Bank,I have very confidential business transfer of $24,500,000.00,I will give you more details as regards of your interest

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MS SONIA'S INHERTANCE‏
From:  sonia ngomo (sn.33@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 18, 2009 5:05:59 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 MS SONIA ...doc (22.5 KB)  


MS SONIA'S INHERTANCE

Attention Please,

kindly view the attachment 

 In this regards, your opinion is welcomed. 

God Bless You For Your Time! 

Urgent Reply to: soniagomo2@gmail.com 
Best Regards,




Yours faithfully,
Ms. Sonia. N Gomo




MS SONIA'S INHERTANCE

Attention Please,

I know my message will come to you as a surprise simply because we have not meet each other before, but nevertheless, I come with a faithful heart, believing you will not betray the trust and confident which I want to repose on you. 

 I am writing with the greatest delight and personal respect, and I pray for this message to perfectly meet you in good and sound condition of health.

Here are my introduction and reason for contacting you; my name is Sonia NGomo and I am a female of 22 years of age. I wish to request for your personal and urgent assistance in my investment plan, I wish to invest in Real Estate And Manufacturing Company or any other Lucrative Business that would be favorable in your Country. 

This is because I inherited an important sum of $ 9.700, 000 USD (Nine Million Seven Hundred Thousand United State Dollars) from my late father who died in a plane crash on 5th of May 2007, with Kenya Airways in Cameroon. For more confirmation, Please take some time to visit: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/6627485.stm

Due to my present situation, I have decided to transfer the fund to a safer country for investment purpose as mentioned above, and that is my reason for contacting you, to partnership with me and assist me with your sincere heart, since I do not have any economic or investment experience, this is  my reason for contacting you. 

 I will give you more details on where my late father deposited the money upon your confirmation of interest and sincerity, kindly send your full names and telephone number to enable me call you; 

 In this regards, your opinion is welcomed. 
God Bless You For Your Time! 
Urgent Reply to: sonia.ngomo1@gmail.com 

Regards,

Ms. Sonia. N Gomo

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Dr. Mrs. Jelena Kaufelde.‏
From:  jelena kaufelde (mrs_006jelen@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 17, 2009 8:05:52 PM 
To:   

From Dr. Mrs. Jelena Kaufelde. 

Dear, 

       I am contacting you to let you know my desire to establish a charity foundation in your country with this sum GBP£3.800.000 (Three Million Eight Hundred Thousand Pounds) which I inherited from my late husband (Engineer. Paulson Kaufelde) 



It is my desire to see that this money is invested to any business/ organization of your choice in your country and distributed each year among the charity organizations, motherless baby’s home, mosques, churches, Schools, supporting destitute aged men and women or whatever you may have in mind that will be to the benefit of the less fortunate. 



I took this decision because I am presently hospitalized here in (C.h.u de Cocody Abidjan ) where I am undergoing treatment for my up coming breast cancer surgery operation and alternative treatment for my cerebrovascular disease (stroke). 



As you may wish to know there are no risks involved in this whole transaction, I therefore look forward to your early reply so that I will give you all the relevant information that will authorise the release and transfer of the money to you as my duly assigned representative. 



Thanking you in advance for your consideration, 

Dr. Mrs. Jelena Kaufelde. 

Please reply ONLY through my home email address below: 

Email :{ jelena_001kaufelde@yahoo.co.jp}

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE DO REPLY / CALL 00226 78102773‏
From:  SAMBA IBRAHIM (sambaibrahim5@qz2d0.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 17, 2009 3:36:51 PM 
To:   

From the Desk of Mr. Samba Ibrahim.
Manager Bill and Exchange Dept
African Development Bank (ADB)
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.

Dear Friend, 


I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise. I am the bill and Exchange manager in African Development Bank .I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to Repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families.
I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of $15.2 million Immediately to your account. The money has been dormant for years in our Bank here without any body coming for it.



I want to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer(the owner Of the account) who died a long with his supposed next of kin in an air Crash since July 2000.
I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasury as an abandoned fund.
So this is the reason why i contacted you, so that the bank can release the money to you as the nearest person to the deceased customer.



Please i will like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete if you are not interested.
Upon receipt of your reply, I will send you full details on how the Business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the Above mentioned sum. Acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by furnishing me with the following:
1. Your Full Names and Address.
2. Direct Telephone and Fax numbers


Mr. Samba Ibrahim
African Development Bank,
Burkina Faso West Africa

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CLAIMS FORM !!!!‏
From:  emarin@estumail.ucm.es 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 17, 2009 8 :33: 31 AM 
To:   

SERIAL No:472-9768-79
BATCH No: UK/065/088/XY24

THE BRITISH NATIONAL LOTTERY. 
wishes to congratulate you on your
success as one of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner of the online.International
Awareness Promotion (IAP) online cyber lotto draws was conducted from an
exclusive list of 25,000,000 e-mail addresses of individual and
corporate bodies
picked by an advanced automated random computer search from the internet held
April 2009 in London. This makes you the proud owner of a prize of
L1,850,000 GBP Pounds.No tickets were sold. To file in for the processing of
your prize winnings, you are advised to contact our Certified and Accredited
claims agent for category "A"winners with the information below
**************************************************  **********
Name:Mr.Michael Brown
Tel:+447031986669
Tel:00947031990932
Email:claimsdeptukl@info.lt
**************************************************  **********
You are advice to provide him with the following information:
NAME............................
ADDRESS..............
OCCUPATION......................
AGE......... SEX................
TELEPHONE NUMBER..................
COUNTRY..........................
SERIAL NUMBER....................
which is a standard practice just to ensure that we are dealing with the right
individual.
Regards
Mrs Mary White (Lottery Co-ordinator)

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT REPLY IS NEEDED,please reply here:simontimothy@live.fr‏
From:  Mr.SIMON Timothy (simontimothy559@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 16, 2009 6 :06: 08 AM 


You're invited to:   URGENT REPLY IS NEEDED,please reply here:simontimothy@live.fr 
By your host:   Mr. SIMON Timothy 

Date:   Wednesday April 15, 2009  
Time:   10:00 pm - 11:00 pm  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   My name is MR. SIMON TIMOTHY.; I work as the operational manager in account management section in charge of credit and foreign bills in Bank of Africa here in OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO. On a routine inspection I discovered a dormant domiciliary account with a balance sum of $27.2m us dollars (twenty seven million two hundred thousand us dollars). On further discreet investigation, I also discovered that the account holder has died long ago with his family on a plane crash leaving no beneficiary to the account and no other person knows about this account.I am in close contact with the director of the bank here who is willing to approve the transfer to any reliable and trustworthy foreigner with foreign bank account because the former operator of the a/c is a foreigner and from Germany in particular. I am certainly sure that he has no written or oral WILL attached to the account, no beneficiary and nobody will come again for the claim of this money. It is only a foreigner who can claim this money with legal claims to the account holder which I will provide to you if you are interested, therefore I need your cooperation in this transaction.The difference in country of origins is not a hindrance to the success of this transaction. This money will remain useless in this dormant account if I did not transfer the fund out to a foreign account and it will be very easy for us now to transfer this fund hence the governor of the central Bank Of BURKINA FASO has instructed all banks in BURKINA FASO to release all the pending fund to the owners or their next of kin.I will provide the necessary information needed in order to claim this money. I only need your cooperation as a foreigner to provide your safe bank account information for the transfer. All arrangement that will ensure a smooth transfer of the fund to the account which you are to nominate is already in place. You should also provide me with your direct phone lines for easy communication. I wish for utmost confidentiality in handling this transaction.Let me hear from you URGENTLY. Please treat this business with almost confidentiality and send me the Following:1)Your Full Name,2)Age,3)Your personal phone numbers,4)Country,5)Your passport or photo,6)Your Occupation,I will send you the details of this transaction as soon as i hear from you thanks, trusting to hear from you immediately with your contact information's.Yours faithfully, please go through thissite:http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm,MR. SIMON TIMOTHY.,please reply here:simontimothy@live.fr  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation

----------


## ommohamed

(1) TICKET NUMBER:             62035-45572-1507 FILE FOR YOUR CLAIM‏
From:  lotobf woin (bartajh06@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 19, 2009 11 :25: 45 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 CHECK YOU...doc (15.4 KB)  



(2) SERIAL NUMBER:            LONAB/00714-222
(3) LUCKY DRAW NUMBER:  2009/898/712/74IBF

Dear Lucky Winner,
We are pleased to inform you of the result of the E-MAILS LOTTERY RAFFLE DRAW an International program held on the 22nd of January 2008 in which your e-mail address was attached to the above information’s

To file for your claim, please contact the administrative department through the below email address not later seven(7)days from today after which  all funds will be returned as unclaimed.(payment_centre@o2.pl )
 Best regards. 
Dr Anderson Williams
President

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Update: Attention our dear customer:‏
From:  John William (barr_johnwilliam006@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 18, 2009 7:28:51 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

Updated:   Attention our dear customer:  
By your host:   John William 

Date:   Saturday April 18, 2009  
Time:   7:00 pm - 8:00 pm  (GMT +00:00)  
Location:   Attention our dear customer:We are happy to informed you that your USD$2.5Million has been transfered into our bank of africa for onward remittance into your bank account today. We did not transfer the funds direct into your bank account due to the new method of financial obligations,however gave an instruction to transfer any funds above $50,000.00 to bank of africa for investigation before the final remittance into the beneficiary account.bank of africa is the only bank that has been given authority to handle any transaction from over seas to USA or other country's benefficary We heard that you have spent some money in order to receive your funds which resulted nothing in return, Now, You will receive your funds as soon as you contact them today. Call them on phone as soon as you receive this email. I hereby direct you to contact the bank through this information below. BANK OF AFRICACOTONOU BENIN AVENUE OFFICE1275 BENIN REPUBLIC .BENIN REPUBLIC WEST AFRICA.E-mail : bankofafricabank60@yahoo.com CONTACT PERSON: Dr.Richard gozney Phone: 229 93913518 They will complete the remittance into your Bank account today once they hear from you. Congratulations once again.thank you for banking with us. yours in service John William Auditing and accountant  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation update 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Inc. All Rights Reserved | Terms of Service | Privacy Policy

----------


## ommohamed

Investment‏
From:  anagbab11@yahoo.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 19, 2009 12 :59: 25 PM 
To:  anagbab11@yahoo.com 

Hello, 



I am Mr james malive, 53 years old  and happily married with two children. I am contacting you for you to assist me in my prospect investment in your country.  I have decided to invest outside the shores of my country for the future of my two children (a boy and a girl). This is the reason why I anticipate for your assistance in the proposed investment over there in your country.I intend to go into the real estate and hotel investment depending on what your professional advice will be.Please, I have the entire capital base to execute the project.... Your quick response shall be highly appreciated. Respond via this my private e-mail jamesjohnz1@yahoo.com    very important. 



best regards

----------


## mayali

Your email has won you a lottery of $950,000.00Thursday, April 16, 2009 12:42 AM
From: "Jeremy.Wright@surrey.ac.uk" <Jeremy.Wright@surrey.ac.uk>Add sender to Contacts To: undisclosed-recipientsYour email has won you a lottery of $950,000.00 from the BRITISH TOBACCO COMPANY.
contact Dr Bill George,
phone number +44 702 402 2806,
email:lotteryinfo@batobacco.co.uk
Regards
Mrs Jeremy.Wright


From Tobacco plc‏‏‏(Lottery Funds)Thursday, April 16, 2009 11:56 PM
From: "BRITISH AMERICAN TOBACCO PLC" <lotteryinfo@batobacco.co.uk>Add sender to Contacts To: mohamed_hamouda71@yahoo.com  British American Tobacco p.l.c.
Globe House
4 Temple Place
London
WC2R 2PG

Dear Winner,

This is in receipt of your mail.Your email was luckily drawn from a million email address by a computer balloting system as one of our winners in our  experimental lottery bonanza from the prestigous BRITISH  TOBACCO  ONLINE PROMOTION.Thus, making you the winner of the sum of $950,000.00 (Nine Hundred And Fifty Thousand Us Dollars), 
Please complete the form below with correct information and email back to us with a return email so that we can have a precise and comprehensive record of our winners. 
BENEFICIARY FULL NAME......................
NATIONALITY...................................
COUNTRY......................................
RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS.........................
DATE OF BIRTH/AGE................................ 
SEX............................................... 
TEL NUMBER....................................
MOBILE NUMBER................................... 
OCCUPATION...................... ...............
MARITAL STATUS...............................
DECLARATION: 
I.................................................  .........HEREBY
DECLARE THAT THE ABOVE DATA ARE TRUE. THAT MY CLAIMS AGENT SHALL ACT AS A FACILITATOR IN THE TRANSFER OF THE TOTAL FUND TO ME. 
DATE.............................. .............
Congratulations once again from the entire staff of the British Tobacco Award Team.
Dr Bill George
BRITISH AMERICAN TOBACCO AWARD TEAM.
United Kingdom 

النصب على العالم الفقراء الازينا الا بيتعلقوا فىقشة  وفى النهاية منهم لله

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BATCH No: UK/065/088/XY24‏
From:  emarin@estumail.ucm.es 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 20, 2009 3:48:41 AM 
To:   

SERIAL No:472-9768-79
BATCH No: UK/065/088/XY24


The BRITISH NATIONAL LOTTERY. wishes to congratulate you on your success as one of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner of the online. International Awareness Promotion(IAP) online cyber lotto draws was conducted from anexclusive list of25,000,000 e-mail addresses of individual and corporate bodies picked by an advanced automated random computer search from the internet held April 2009 in London. This makes you the proud owner of a prize of££1,856,652 GBP Pounds. No tickets were sold. To file in for the processing of your prize winnings, you are advised to contact our Certified and Accredited claims agent for category "A"winners with the information below
**************************************************  **********
Name: Mr. Michael Brown
Tel: +447031986669 00947031990932
Email:michaelbrown24@hotmail.com
**************************************************  **********
You are advice to provide him with the following information:
NAME............................
ADDRESS..............
OCCUPATION......................
AGE.........
SEX................
TELEPHONE NUMBER..................
COUNTRY..........................
SERIAL NUMBER....................
which is a standard practice just to ensure that we are dealing with the right individual.
Regards
Mrs Mary White (Lottery Coordinator)

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REPLY ASAP‏
From:  Dr Frans Matlala (drfransmatlala@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 20, 2009 8:38:23 PM 
To:   

Dr Frans Matlala 
First National Bank of South Africa
DURBAN R.S.A


ATTN:SIR /MADAM


         INVESTMENT AND ASSISTANCE

I humbly solicit your kind assistance to remit some fund into your designated bank account in your country for our mutual benefits and for investment purposes. My Name is Dr Frans Matlala , I am the chief Executive Assistant FIRST NATIONAL BANK Of South Africa [FNB].

There is an account opened with the bank in 1980 and this account was  operated until 1990 till date, This account have been dormant for a very long time now , no one has deposited or withdrew any fund  from this account. After going through same old files as an auditor of  the  institution, that was where I found this account owned by MR ALEX C. ANDRE a foreigner from French national, a geologist by profession and a miner at  Kruger diamond mining company.  

When I tried to know details about this MR ALEX ANDRE through the   contact  address left in opening account document, I was told that the man died
 with  his family in a plane crash during summer holidays, when they were traveling to London .and no next of kin to this account. I went to his company  in  kruger for more investigation I fund out that the company has been sold  to a  different person who does not know MR ANDRE in person and he knows nothing  about the account . 

After concluding my investigation I decided to use my  position and my  office to cover this account and search for a reliable person who can comprehend issues with me.  The amount in the account  discovered is US$10,000,000.00 (Ten Million U.S Dollars). Without delay I want you to indicate your interest and nominate a genuine account where we can remit this fund into out side Republic of South  Africa. I am ever-ready to make sure that all the necessary documents to  enhance the approval of this fund is obtained your maximum co-operation is  needed to realize this project. 

I have worked out the sharing ratio as fellows 20% is for your effort to handle the  transaction 5% shall be for any expenses that many arise  locally  and internationally while the 75%is for me which I will use to invest in  your country .Be aware that this transaction required confidentiality,  thoughtfulness and tremendous assurance from you and you should also adhere  to my instructions and advice in order to achieve our goals Do not disappoint me make sure the fund will be intact once transferred pending my  physical arrival to your country for sharing and investment. I promise to destroy all the documents and leaving any stone unturned to avoid trace. There will be  need for you to make a trip to RSA for face to face dialogue with you.  Endeavor to contact me through the above contact details for more orientations.

Thanks.
Best regards.
Dr Frans Matlala

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attn: Email ID owner,‏
From:  Estado Award Program (admin1960@terra.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 21, 2009 3:01:30 AM 
To:   

Attn: Email ID owner, For further Info contact:Mr. Simms EdwardContact Email: winnersclaim55@aol.comContact Telephone: 0034-693-455-190  For due PROCESSING/REMITTANCE of yourcategory'A'online email prize of 1,000,000,00 euros to a designated account of your choice. Your email ID won in a computerized random ballot system for the promotion of Internet awareness globally. Batch nr: SPYU6111,Ref.nr: 5687SPL876, Ticket nr: ST31771. You are expected to email Your Name & Tel No. Mrs. Sarah Rodriquez.For: Estado Members of Inter.Net Award.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Cash on file: £1,856,652‏
From:  Bowers, Beth (NIH/NIMH) [E] (bbowers@mail.nih.gov)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 21, 2009 3:16:19 PM 
To:   

Cash on file: £1,856,652  Dear Email owner, Your email address on SERIAL No:472-9768-79 has won a total cash prize of £1,856,652 Great British Pounds in our New Email random selection. Please contact the claims officer for moreinformation. claims officer Mr. Michael BrownTel: +44 703 192 9544 email:uknl_claimsunit@administrativos.comRegardsMr  s Mary White (Lottery Coordinator)

----------


## mayali

Flag this messagehiThursday, April 23, 2009 4:53 AM
From: "tesy willam" <tesywillam@atlas.sk>Add sender to Contacts To: undisclosed-recipientsHello Dearest One,

Am Miss fejoku jezica ,26yrs old Girl, from SENEGAL , very good looking Girl that is loving and caring in nature. Tall and fair in complexion above all trusted and God Fearing.
Things are like to do on my spare time are reading and dancing ballet, going to recreation centre to catch my fun, spending my time with love one. About my family, My Father Dr. fejoku momodo was a Neurological consultant in our government hospital; he is a wealthy man and a loving father.

But one faithful day he was coming home from the hospital after work and he ran into a failed brake lorry at a junction which made his Mercedes Benz E class beyond repairs and also my father beyond recognition, he died instantly and at that moment, I was going to evening church service with my mum, she received a distress call telling her the news and she loosed control and developed a high blood pressure, people around help me to took her to the hospital, after three mouth, she pass away.

He deposited US$2.7million in financial firm with my name as the next of kin and i went to the finance firm to make the claim, but the director told me look for a trusted who will help me and make the claim base on my tender age to hand the transaction since the money is been deposited in foreign account. I need someone like a Father, Mother and Advise or Helper to me, about my present condition.

Beside, I am seriously looking for a business proposal. I contacted you to assist me in transferring the fund to your country while you will help me to relocate and further my education and also I to invest the fund in business that will profit oriented to us.
For your assistance, I am going to compensate you with 30% of the total amount while the remaining 70% will be for my investment. We hope to invest part of our share in your country on any viable area of investment as you may advise us.

If you are interested, you will need to visit the Security Company to clear the consignment containing the money. I assure you that the transaction is 100% risk free and would be approached with all legalities and documents would be provided to back my claim.

Please I implore you to keep this transaction absolutely secret so you should not in any way, disclose this business to any body no matter how close the person may be to you or your heart. I don't want people to expose it negatively or feel that you are going to be more opportune than them and go forth to say negative prayers concerning this transaction. I want you to contact me immediately so that we can proceed with the business.

Miss jezica,

----------


## mayali

YOUR INHERITTANCE PAYMENT FUND OF HAS BEEN (US$10.5 MILLION)Thursday, April 23, 2009 4:26 AM
From: "mark uba" <mauba25@msn.com>Add sender to Contacts To: undisclosed-recipients

  YOUR INHERITTANCE PAYMENT FUND OF HAS BEEN (US$10.5 MILLION)    
WE APOLOGIES FOR THE DELAY OF YOUR PAYMENT AND ALL THE INCONVENIENCES WE MIGHT HAVE PUT YOU THROUGH, MEAN WHY WE WERE HAVING SOME MINOR PROBLEMS WITH OUR PAYMENT SYSTEM WHICH IN ALL CASE NOT MEETING UP WITH FOREIGN PAYMENT?S, WE APOLOGIES ONCE AGAIN,FROM THE RECORDS OF OUTSTANDING CONTRACTORS DUE PAYMENT WITH THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT OF NIGERIA, YOUR NAME AND COMPANY WAS DISCOVERED AS NEXT ON THE LIST OF THE (13) OUTSTANDING CONTRACTORS WHO HAVE NOT YET RECEIVED THEIR PAYMENTS DURING THE (8)YEARS TENURE OF THE PREVIOUS ADMINISTARTION IN OFFICEPLEASE BEAR WITH US FOR MAKING THE INITIAL CONTACT THROUGH EMAIL.
MEAN WHILE,A MAN WITH ARBA  PASSPORT NUMBER 502888624 CAME TO MY 
OFFICE FEW DAYS AGO WITH A LETTER,CLAIMING TO BE YOUR TRUE 
REPRESENTATIVE.HERE ARE THE MANS  INFORMATIONS BELLOW: 


NAME ASHRAF SALIM 
BANK NAME:NATIONAL BANK OF DUBAI
BANK ADDRESS:ABU DUBAI. 
ACCOUNT NUMBER: 678700788. PLEASE, DO RECONFIRM TO THIS OFFICE, AS A MATTER OF URGENCY IF THIS MAN IS FROM YOU SO THAT THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR PAYING INTO THE WRONG ACCOUNT NAME IF THIS MAN IS NOT YOUR REP, YOU ARE REQUESTED TO FILL AND SEND THIS INFORMATIONS FOR VERIFICATIONS PURPOSES SO THAT YOUR FUND VALID ($10.5 MILLION) US DOLLARS WILL BE REMMITTED INTO YOUR NOMINATED BANK ACCOUNT.
KINDLY RE-CONFIRM TO ME THE FOLLOWINGS:

1. YOUR NAME:................................
2. YOUR ADDRESS:.............................
3. YOUR TELEPHONE ...........................
5. AGE.......................................
6. SEX:......................................
7. YOUR OCCUPATION........................... 
AS SOON AS WE RECEIVE THE ABOVE INFORMATION,WE SHALL COMMENCE WITH ALL 
NECESSARY PROCEEDURES IN OTHER TO TRANSFER THIS FUND INTO YOUR ACCOUNT 
THROUGH OUR APEX PAYING BANK, THIS IS THE LAST QUARTER PAYMENT OF THE YEAR. HOWEVER; WE SHALL PROCEED TO ISSUE ALL PAYMENTS DETAILS TO THE SAID MR ASHRAF SALIM , IF WE DO NOT HEAR FROM YOU WITHIN THE NEXT THREE WORKING DAYS FROM TODAY,WE ARE SORRY FOR ANY INCOVINENCE THE DELAY IN TRANSFERING OF YOUR FUND MUST HAVE CAUSED YOU. 

BEST REGARDS. MR. LARRY WALTER                           
United Bank Of Africa(UBA)
U.B.A House 4,678 57 Marina 
Year Listed 1971 Lagos, Nigeria
Direct line: +2347035654806
Cell phone: +2348027178412REPLY VIA THIS E-MAIL:mr.larrywalteruba22@live.com

                  ReplyReply All                   Move...Inbox&Icirc;&Ccedil;&Otilde;1mohamed 1mohamed 3mohamed2mohamed4shawket

----------


## mayali

هما بيحسبوا أن العرب سزج للدرجة دى؟
From Your SisterThursday, April 23, 2009 1:48 AM
From: "HAJIA MARIE ABID HASSAN." <mariaabid201@yahoo.com>Add sender to Contacts To: undisclosed-recipientsFrom HAJIA MARIE ABID HASSAN
Chase Farm Hospital
Middlesex EN2 8JL
London
TELE/+447035919446


Dear Sir/madam. 

          Assalam U Alaikum, 

I am HAJIA MARIE ABID HASSAN .I am married to Late Mallam ABID HASSAN of blessed memory who is an oil explorer in Kuwait for twelve years before he died in the year2004.We were married for twelve years without a child.He died after abrief illness that lasted for only four days.Before his death we were both devoted Muslims.Since his death I too have been battling with both Cancer and fibroid problems. When my late Husband was alive he deposited the sum of $10million (10 Million, U.S Dollars) with a House Hold Finance Bank . 

RIGHT NOW I'M IN THE HOSPITAL, CALL ME WITH THE HOSPITAL NUMBER TELE +447035919446 PLEASE, IF YOU CALL, TELL THE HOSPITAL ATTENDANCE THAT YOU WANT TO SPEAK WITH HAJIA MARIE ABID HASSAN, THEY WILL BRING THE PHONE TO MY BED. I'M IN WARD 36 (FEMALE WARD) ROME 202  Recently,my doctor told me that I have only six months to live due to cancer problem. 

Though what disturbs me most is my stroke sickness.Having known my condition I decided to donate this fund toeither a Muslem organization or devoted Muslim individual that will utilize this money the way I am going to instructs herein. I want this Mu slim organization or individual to use this money in all sincerity to fund mosques, orphanages, widows, and also propagating the word of ALMIGHTY ALLAH   and to ensure that the society upholdsthe views and belief of the Holy Quran. 

The Holy Quran emphasizes so much on ALLAH'S benevolence and this has encourage me to take the bold step.I took this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit this money and my husband relatives are new Christian's converts and I don't want a situation where this money will be used in an Unholy manner.Hence the reasons for this bold decision.

I know that after death I will be with ALLAH the most beneficent and themost merciful. I don't need any telephone ommunication in this regard because of my health, because of the presence of my husband's relatives around me always. I don't want them to know about this development. With ALLAH all things are possible. As soon as I receive your reply on Email: mrsmaria_a@maktoob.com

I shall give you the contact information of the Finance Company and the country in oversea where the money was deposited. I will also issue a letter of authority to the HouseHold Finance Bank authorizing them that the said fund Have being willed to you and a copy of such authorization will be forwarded to you. I want you and the Muslim Community where you reside to always pray for me. My happiness is that I lived a true devoted Muslims worthy of emulation.Whoever that wants to serve ALLAH must serve him in truth and in fairness. 

Please always be prayerful all through your life.Any delay in your reply will give room in sourcing for a Muslim organization or a devoted Muslim for this same purpose. Until I hear from you, my dreams will rest squarely on your shoulders.May theAlmighty ALLAH continue to guide and protect you.

Reply on Email: mrsmaria_a@maktoob.com

Regards,

----------


## mayali

WINNING NOTIFICATION MAIL: CLAIM YOUR FUND (NOW) ABTuesday, April 21, 2009 4:11 PM
From: "COCA COLA COMPANY" <zon@mailbox.co.za>Add sender to Contacts To: undisclosed-recipientsCOCA COLA COMPANY OFFICIAL PRIZE NOTIFICATION Ref: PBL/CN/6654/CP. Coupon
No.PBL2348974321


We are pleased to inform you of the result of the just concluded annual
final draws held on the 20th Of  March 2009 by Coca-Cola company in
conjunction with the British American Tobacco Worldwide Promotion.

Your email was among the 4 Lucky winners who won a lump sum of FIVE
HUNDRED THOUSAND BRITISH POUNDS STERLINGS (500,000.000 ) each on THE COCA
COLA COMPANY PROMOTIONS.


However the results were released on the 20th of Aprail 2009 and your email
was attached to ticket number (CC/7PWYZ2009) and ballot number
(CC/BT:12052009/20) The online draws was conducted by a random selection
of email addresses from an exclusive list of 29,031 E-mail addresses of
individuals and corporate bodies picked by an advanced automated random
computer search from the internet,



However, no tickets were sold but all email addresses were assigned to
different ticket numbers for representation and privacy. The selection
process was carried out through random selection in our computerized email
selection machine (TOPAZ) from a database of over 250,000 email addresses
drawn from all the continents of the world This Lottery is approved by the
British Gaming Board and also Licensed by the International Association of
Gaming Regulators (IAGR).


in order to claim your prize contact our fiduciary agent Lottery Claims
Officer:


MR. William Smith,

TelFax:+44-703-1744-497


E-mail:  ukcocacola@mailbox.co.za


(Provide him with the information below:

1.Full Name:

2.Full Address:

3.Marital Status:

4.Occupation:

5.Age:

6.Sex:

7.Nationality:

8.Country Of Residence:

9.Telephone Number:

10.a copy of your id or paspport



Congratulations once more from all members and staffs of this program.
Congratulations once again On Behalf of the staff And Members Of the COCA
COLA COMPANIES and therefore advised you to keep your winning information
confidential and restrict from third Party to avoid double or false claims
of your winning


Denis Cole


(Lottery Coordinator)

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Cash on file: 1,856,652
From:  Santos, Pedro R. (psantos@dadeschools.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 25, 2009 4 :33: 18 AM 
To:   

Cash on file: 1,856,652Dear Email owner,Your email address on SERIAL No:472-9768-79 has won a total cashprize of 1,856,652 Great British Pounds in our New Email random selection.Please contact the claims officer for more information,Also provide listed information,Names___________Address___________Age_  __________Occupation________Phone no____________Country__________Claims Officer: Mr. Michael BrownEmail:uknlclaimsunituk006@hotmail.co.ukphone: +44 703 192 9544Mrs. Mary WhiteTHE PROMOTION COORDINATOR

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Unclaimed 37.5m,send your tel..fax.reply :: iallousman103@yahoo.com.hk
From:  Diallo Usman (diallousman84-@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 24, 2009 5:55:34 PM 
To:   

Unclaimed 37.5m,send your tel..fax.reply :: iallousman103@yahoo.com.hk
From The Desk Of Mr.Diallo Usman
The Head Of File Department, 
Bank of Africa (BOA) 
Ouagadougou Burkina-Faso West Africa. 
PLANE CRASH WEB SITE... http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm. 

("REMITTANCE OF $37.5 MILLION U.S.A DOLLARS CONFIDENTIAL IS THE CASE") 
Compliments Of The Season 2009, 
Forgive my indignation if this message comes to you as a surprise and 
may offend your personality for contacting you without your prior consent and 
writing through this channel.I got your contact from the proffesional data base 
found in the banking internet tourist search.When i was searching for a foreign reliable partner.I assured of your capability and reliability to champion this businees opportunity. 

After series of prayers/fasting.i was divinely directed to contact you among other names found in our banking internet data base tourist search.I believe that God has a way of helping who is in need. I am (Mr.Diallo Usman),the Head of file Department in BANK OF AFRICA (BOA).In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of $ 37.5 million U.S.A dollars ( Thirty Seven, Million , Five hundred thousand dollars) . In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died along with his entire family on ( Monday, 31 July, 2000, 13:22 GMT 14:22 UK) in a plane crash. Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as next of kin or relati on to the deceased as indica ted in our banking guidelines, but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. 

It is therefore upon this discovery that I and one official in my department now decided to make this businness proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and we dont want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill. The Banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money remained unclamed after five years, the money will be transfered into the Bank treasury as unclaimed fund. The request of foreigner as next of kin in this business is occasioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner, and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner. We agree that 30 % of this money will be for you as foreign partner, in respect to the provision of a foreign account, 10 % will be set aside for expenses incured during the business and 60 % would be for me and my woman colleague. There after i will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentages indicated. 

Therefore to enable the immediate trnansfer of this fund to you as arranged, you must apply first to the bank as relations or next of kin of the deceased indicating your bank name, your bank account number, your private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication and location where the money will be remitted.Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for thetransfer. 

send me your full name, your private telephone and fax number, for easy communication with you.

You should contact me  immediately as soon as you receive this letter. Trusting to hear from you immediately. 

Yours faithfully, 
Mr.Diallo Usman
FROM (BOA) OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO. GOD BLESSINGS,PROTECTIONS AND GUIDIANCE TO YOUR ENTIRE FAMILY. 
reply to: diallousman103@yahoo.com.hk

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From: Mrs. Sanders Green/ Your respond is needed!!
From:  Sanders Green (sanders1@postino.de)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 23, 2009 11:46:17 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend,

I want to bring to your knowledge of a very lucrative business opportunity that I have. Well I work as an agent that accompanies contractors funds to be paid to them i have this deal and i won't mind you in it if you promise to keep optimum confidentiality.

The consignment consists of two boxes, the boxes contains about $20million all in $100.00 bills this money was accompanied by me to U.S.A and was handed over to a diplomat .The name of the Diplomat will be given to you as soon as you indicate your interest.

You will Call the diplomat and tell him that you are calling on behalf of Mrs. Sanders Green that handed the consignment to him, Also ask him how much it will cost to clear out this consignments, bear in mind that he is not aware of the content of the boxes, it was registered as CONFIDENTIAL DIPLOMATIC DOCUMENTS, you know that this consignment has been there for the past 2 month where I am looking for a trust worthy person to get it out.

This money was meant for the contractors that executed their contracts bear in mind that i am ready to release 40% of the total money to you for your help; I will be expecting your reply today and also a call on (+44) 703 593 2249 and please send to me your phone and fax number if interested.

Regards,
Mr. Mrs. Sanders Green
(+44) 703 593 2249

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Batch Number: 074/05/ZY369
From:  Irish Online News (emd@nb.aibn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 23, 2009 5:57:02 AM 
To:  .@nb.aibn.com 
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

You won 750,000. Contact Mr.Derek WhiteSend Information: Name Age Country

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Contact Rita
From:  Online-Draw (canadianauto@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 23, 2009 3:28:06 AM 
To:  irish@winners.com 

You Have Won 1,350,000 Information Required: Names, Age, Country Email:mrsrita1@btinternet.com

----------


## ommohamed

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009
From:  bernardo.atuesta62@urosario.edu.co 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 21, 2009 11:58:20 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 bernardo....vcf (0.2 KB)  


  You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and 750,000.00GBP contact Barr Freeman Sandler, BMW Agent. Email: f.sandler2@hotmail.com. with RefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09, Name, Country, Age and Phone no.

----------


## ommohamed

REPLY URGENTLY NEEDED..
From:  Felix Newman (dr.felix_newman@rediffmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 25, 2009 8:14:54 PM 
To:  dr.felix_newman@yahoo.com 
  1 attachment   
 WESTERN_U...doc (22.1 KB)  


Dear,

Please i check if the name my client used in making the payment is correct, if it's not correct then send me the real name, cos i lost my dairy when i wrote down your name... I am waiting..

Or you call me on my phone for correction. +447031880069

Felix Newman

----------


## ommohamed

BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009
From:  bernardo.atuesta62@urosario.edu.co 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 22, 2009 6:58:20 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 bernardo....vcf (0.2 KB)  


  You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and 750,000.00GBP contact Barr Freeman Sandler, BMW Agent. Email: f.sandler2@hotmail.com. with RefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09, Name, Country, Age and Phone no.

----------


## ommohamed

You have won
From:  bernardo.atuesta62@urosario.edu.co 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 22, 2009 5:17:14 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 bernardo....vcf (0.2 KB)  


  You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and 750,000.00GBP contact Mr. Alex Jeferson, BMW Agent Email: redeem-alexjeferson23@hotmail.com Phone: +447024073794, +447024075579 with RefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09, Name, Country, Age and Phone no.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attn: Email ID owner,‏
From:  Estado Award Program (admin1960@terra.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 21, 2009 3:01:30 AM 
To:   

Attn: Email ID owner, For further Info contact:Mr. Simms EdwardContact Email: winnersclaim55@aol.comContact Telephone: 0034-693-455-190  For due PROCESSING/REMITTANCE of yourcategory'A'online email prize of 1,000,000,00 euros to a designated account of your choice. Your email ID won in a computerized random ballot system for the promotion of Internet awareness globally. Batch nr: SPYU6111,Ref.nr: 5687SPL876, Ticket nr: ST31771. You are expected to email Your Name & Tel No. Mrs. Sarah Rodriquez.For: Estado Members of Inter.Net Award.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

[Ann] NEED BUSINESS PARTNER‏
From:  Mohammed Jabril (jabrilmohammed@libero.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 26, 2009 11 :34: 18 AM 
To:   

Dear Sir, I am consultant to some business interests in my country who are interested in international business investment. We need your business experience and connections to invest in your country.  I wait your response to provide you with more information. Yours faithfully,  Jabril Mohammed.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Contact Dr.Allan George on (rfofstkatharine@8u8.com) for further information‏‏
From:  张为民 (zwm@ggv.com.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 26, 2009 11:47:48 PM 
To:  ..@ggv.com.cn 

The Royal Foundation of St. Katharine 

2 Butcher Row 

London 

E14 8DS 


Congratulations Beneficiary, 

your email has been selected by the The Royal Foundation of St. Katharine for 
a cash grant 
award of Six Hundred And Fifty Thousand Five hundred United State 
Dollar,($650,500.00usd)for this year 2009 award.Your email address was 
selected during our random email balloting for the cash grant and if you 
receive this notification,it means that you are a lucky beneficiary of our 
cash grant award.The Royal Foundation of St. Katharine authorities has 
decided to give this award to 5 beneficiaries from all over the world to help 
facilitate and improve the standard of living to the Commission on the Limits 
of the 
Continental Shelf for developing States, in particular the least developed 
countries and small island developing States,and compliance with article 
76 of The Royal Foundation of St. Katharine Convention on the Law of the 

Sea.This grant is been aided by The Royal Foundation of St. Katharine 
development programme and 

The Royal Foundation of St. Katharine trust funds for human security.Your 
cash 

grant pin number is (RFFTK-154/4456/011) 

Our corresponding office (The Royal Foundation of St. Katharine ) in 

England,Europe 
and they will give details on how your funds would be remitted to you.Do 
contact our payment office immediately with the informations below.Your 
grant numbers fall within your Location file, you are requested to contact 
the event manager/Claims Department, send your winning identification 
numbers and fill the verification form below,to enable him verify your 
claims. 

1.FULL NAMES OF DONATION BENEFICIARY:................. 
2.RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS:........................ 
3.DATE AND PLACE OF BIRTH:....................... 
4.WINNING EMAIL:........................... 
5.PHONE/FAX NUMBERS:............................ 
6.NAME AND ADDRESS OF NEXT OF KIN:.............. 
7.SEX:.................... 
8.OCCUPATION:................... 
9.MARITAL STATUS:.................. 
10.COUNTRY:.................. 
11NATIONALITY:.......... 

Do contact our payment office immediately with the informations below. 

**************************************************  **************************** 
Payment Officer:Dr.Alan George 
Phone Number:+44 703 5923637 
Email: rfofstkatharine@8u8.com</A> 

**************************************************  ********************** 

Regards, 
Sir. Cole Maxwell 
THE ROYAL FOUNDATION OF ST.KATHARINE SECRETARY GENERAL 

PLEASE SEND ALL RESPONSE TO rfofstkatharine@8u8.com 

---- 


Welcome to BEIJING GOLDEN GLOBAL VIEW COMPUTER TECHNOLOGY CO.,LTD. 
---------------------------------------------------------
please visit http://www.ggv.com.cn

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATIONS YAHOO AWARD WINNER‏
From:  lot lot (lottlot163@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 26, 2009 11:48:42 PM 
To:   




Yahoo Awards Center
 124 Stockport Road, Longsight, Manchester M60 2DB - United  Kingdom /South Africa



This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of Eight Hundred,Twenty Thousand Great Britain Pounds (£820,000,00.) for the month of April 2009 Prize   promotion which is organized by YAHOO AWARDS  & WINDOWS LIVE.


YAHOO collects all the email addresses of the people that are active online, among the millions that subscribed to Yahoo and Hotmail and few from other e-mail providers. Six people are selected monthly to benefit from this promotion and you are one of the Selected Winners.

                    PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM.

Winners shall be paid in accordance with his/her Settlement Centre. Yahoo Prize Award must be claimed no later than 28days, from date of Draw Notification. Any prize not claimed within this period will be forfeited.

Stated below are your identification numbers:

BATCH NUMBER:           MFI/06/APA-43658
REFERENCE NUMBER:   2006234522
PIN:                               1206
Winning Number:   


These numbers fall within the England / South Africa Location file, you are requested to contact our fiduciary agent in  South Africa and send your winning identification numbers to him;

Agent Name:  Mr. Young Baker

Email: agentyoungbaker3@gmail.com

agentyoungbaker2@gmail.com 

           TEL: 0027 784 992 115


You are advised to send the following information to your Claims Agent to facilitate the release of of your fund to you.

1. Full name................................
2. Country...................................
3. Contact Address.....................
4. Telephone Number.................
5. fax Number.............................
5. Marital Status.........................
6. Occupation.............................
7.  My Date of birth......................
8. Sex.................................
9.Batch Number..................................
10.Reference Number..................................
11.Pin Number.................................
12. Winning Number.................................
13.Amount Won.................................

 Congratulations!! once again.
Yours in service,                                

Dr. (Mrs.) Grace  Martins.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  
 WARNING!

Do not tell people about your Prize Award until your money is successfully handed over to you to avoid disqualification that may arise from double claim.

You may also receive similar e-mails from people potraying to be other Organizations or Yahoo Inc. This is solely to collect your personal information from you and lay claim over your winning. In event that you receive any e-mail similar to the notification letter that was sent to you, Kindly delete it from your mail box and give no further correspondence to such person or body.

Yahoo shall not be held responsible for any loss of fund arising from the above mentioned.

----------


## ommohamed

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

Cash on file: £1,856,652‏
From:  Doris Cornett (Doris.Cornette@asu.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 28, 2009 3:46:47 PM 
To:   

Cash on file: £1,856,652Dear Email owner,Your email address on SERIAL No:472-9768-79 has won a total cashprize of £1,856,652 Great British Pounds in our New Email random selection.Please contact the claims officer for more informationClaims Officer: Mr. Michael BrownEmail:uknl_claimsunit@hotmail.co.ukphone: +44 703 192 9544Mrs.Doris CornettTHE PROMOTION COORDINATOR

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From:Mr ibrahim moustapha‏
From:  mribrahim moustapha (mribrahimmoustapha-08@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 28, 2009 7:21:10 PM 
To:   

From:Mr ibrahim moustapha
African Development Bank
Burkina Faso (ADB)
Ouagadougou - Burkina Faso.

Dear Friend, 

I am writting to seek your coperation over this business, Please due welcome this letter.

I am Mr.ibrahim moustapha, the director of the accounts & auditing dept .at the African Development Bank Ouagadougou-west Africa . (A D B) With due respect, I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be beneficial to both of us. 

At the bank's last accounts/auditing evaluations, my staffs came across an old account which was being maintained by a foreign client who we learnt was among the deceased passengers of  motor accident  on November. 2003,  the deceased was unable to run this account since his death. The account has remained dormant without the knowledge of his family since it was put in a safe deposit account in the bank for future investment by the client.

Since his demise, even the members of his family haven't applied for claims over this fund and it has been in the safe deposit account until I discovered that it cannot be claimed since our client is a foreign national and we are sure that he has no next of kin here to file claims over the money. As the director of the department, this discovery was brought to my office so as to decide what is to be done.  I decided to seek ways through which to transfer this money out of the bank and out of the country too.

The total amount in the account is ten million five hundred thousand dollars (USD 10,500,000.00).with my positions as staffs of the bank, I am handicapped because I cannot operate foreign accounts and cannot lay bonafide claim over this money. The client was a foreign national and you will only be asked to act as his next of kin and I will supply you with all the necessary information and bank data to assist you in being able to transfer this money to any bank of your choice where this money could be transferred into.

The total sum will be shared as follows: 50% for me, 50% for you and expenses incidental occur during the transfer will be incure by both of us. The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you are going to follow my instruction till the fund transfer to your account.  

Since I work in this bank that is why you should be confident in the success of this transaction because you will be updated with information as at when desired.

I will wish you to keep this transaction secret and confidential as I am hoping to retire with my share of this money at the end of transaction which will be when this money is safety in your account. I will then come over to your country for sharing according to the previously agreed percentages. You might even have to advise me on possibilities of investment in your country or elsewhere of our choice. May God help you to help me to a restive retirement, Amen.

Please for further information and enquiries feel free to contact me back immediately for more explanation and better understanding.

I am waiting for your urgent response!!!

Thanks and remain blessed.
ibrahim moustapha,

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CAN I TRUST YOU ON THIS?‏
From:  Mr.alan Harrop (mr.alan_harropinlondon46@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 28, 2009 3:37:03 AM 
To:   



Greetings 

I am Alan Harrop, Retired Mariner Director ,herein London , England .However, I have already sent you this same letter by post one month ago, but I am not sure that the letter promptly get to you since I have not heard from you, now I am resending it again. I want to trust this investment fund in your care, It will be in my interest to transfer this fund worth of ?£6.5M Great British Pounds(six Million Five hundred thousand Pounds Sterling) in an account offshore. Can you be my partner? Regards and respect, please kindly send me your Cellphone number, And tell me your opinion. 
Alan Harrop.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY CONFIDENTIAL PLEASE.‏
From:  Amed Danjuma (amed_danjuma80@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 28, 2009 2:09:25 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY CONFIDENTIAL PLEASE. 
By your host:   Amed Danjuma 

Date:   Monday April 27, 2009  
Time:   7:00 pm - 8:00 pm  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   Dear Friend,I know that This short memo would certainly come to you as surprise due to the fact that we haven't had any previous correspondence with each other In spite of this,I will appreciate it if you will permit me to inform you of my desire to execute a business with you which will certainly be of a mutual benefit to both of us. I am MR AMED DANJUMA Manager of Auditing Department Bank OF Africa (BOA), Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of TEN Million. US DOLLARS ($10 million ) to your account within 10 or 14 banking days. This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim. I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasury as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why i contacted you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interested. Upon receipt of your reply i will give you full details on how the business will be executed and also, note that you will have 30% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to handle this business with me. and 5% for expences,and 5% for the less privilege, then 60% for me, which I will latter come to your country to collect from you after the transaction. Waiting to hear from you. Thanks Yours truly MR AMED DANJUMA  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Inc. All Rights Reserved | Terms of Service | Privacy Policy

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MY GREETINGS TO YOU.‏
From:  Ahmed Hassan (ahmedha1@qz2d0.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 27, 2009 10:00:06 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend, 

For your kind attention. I will be very glad if you do assist me to relocate this sum of ( US$1.3M ) to your account for the benefit of our both families.

This is a genuine business,only i cannot operate it alone without using a Foreigner who will act as a beneficiary to the money, that is why i decided to contact you in a good manner to assist me and also to share the benefit together with me.

By indicating your interest I will send you the full details on how the business will be executed.

Regards,
Mr.Ahmed Hassan.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dearest One,‏
From:  madma madina sule (madam_madina95@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 27, 2009 8:03:14 PM 
To:   

Dearest One,

I am Madam.Madina Sule I am a widow being that I lost my husband,my husband was a serving director of the Cocoa exporting board until his death.
He was assassinated by the rebels following the political uprising, before his death he made a deposit of Six Million Five Hundred Euros (£ 6,500,000.00Euros) here in Ouagadougou Burkina Faso in one of the Security Company,he intended to buy a Cocoa processing Machine with the fund.

I want you to help me for us to retreive this fund and transfer it to your account in your country or any safer place as you will be the beneficiary and recipient of the fund which we will use for joint investment in your country.

I have plans to do investment in your country, like real estate and industrial production.
This is my reason for writing to you. Please if you are willing to assist me and my only Duaghter Linda Sule,indicate your interest by replying urgently  

Thanks and best regards .


Madam Madina Sule

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

APPLY FOR A LOAN TODAY‏
From:  Ocean Finance Loans Limited (info@loans.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 27, 2009 4:04:38 PM 
To:   

Attention Sir/Madam, We Are Currently Offering Private,Commercial,Business and Personal Loans at a very Minimal annual Interest Rates as Low as 3% within any year to any part of the world. Are you in debts? Do you want to pay off your bills? Do you want to expand your business? If yes, For more informations, Interested Person's should reply to this E-mail: oceanfinloans@aol.com  Yours SincerelyMr. Frank DavidsonOCEAN FINANCE LOANS LIMITED

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOUR APPROVED COMPENSATION PAYMENT‏
From:  UNITED NATION PAYMENT CENTER (uncompensationpayment@UN.ORG)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, April 28, 2009 10 :20: 09 PM 
To:   

Attention:How are you today? Hope all is well with you and family?,You may notunderstand why this mail came to you.We have been having a meeting for the passed 7 months which ended 2days ago with the secretary to the UNITED NATIONS.This email is to all the people that have been scammed in any part ofthe world,This Email was adviced to sent to you by Dr BAN KI-MOON the Secretary to UNITED NATION have agreed to compensate every person with the sum of US$ 850,000,00 This includes every foriegn contractors that may have not received their contract sum, and people that have had anunfinished transaction or international businesses that failed due toGovernment probelms etc.We found your name in our list and that is why we are contactingyou,this have been agreed upon and have been signed.You are advised to contact Mr.Jim Ovia of ZENITH BANK NIGERIAPLC, as he is our representative in Nigeria, contact him immediately for yourCheque/ International Bank Draft of USD$850,000,00 This funds are in aBank Draft for security purpose ok? so he will send it to you and you canclear it in any bank of your choice.Therefore, you should send him your full Name and telephonenumber/your correct mailing address where you want him to send theDraft to you. Conatct Mr.Jim Ovia immediately for your Cheque:Person to Contact Mr.Jim Ovia Email:jimovia43@gmail.com2348034736245 Thanks and God bless you and your family.Hoping to hear from you assoon as you cash your Bank Draft.Making the world a better placeRegards,Mrs Rosayln Higgins(ESQ)(UNITED NATIONS).

----------


## ommohamed

Congratulations your email is among the two lucky winning that (One 

CONGRATULATION!!! Your Email Has Won ($1.Million United State Dollars) Please View the Attachment.‏
From:  Canadian Draw (clsadd.d57@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 29, 2009 6:26:23 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 Canadian ...rtf (5.7 KB)  


Please View the Attachment and Call Mr. Jonas Radebe on This No :+( 27) 72 747-1100.or Email:cls@live.co.za As Soon As Possible. Thanks You. 
Yours Sincerely, 
Mrs. Jean Chatzky
Tel/Fax: +1-270-897-3411
Canadian Draw Commission. 

Million United State Dollars) that drew the winning No: 17 20 22 37 40 48 with a bonus No: 33. In the just concluded draw held to promote 2010 World Cup, sponsored by Canadian /UK Government and Windows Live Company, for urgent release of your fund, please contact our Agent in South Africa immediately, Call Mr. Jonas Radebe,on this phone number+27-727471100 Fax:+27 86 6089440.Or email him on,cls@live.co.za.
Please note in order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications quote your reference numbers and batch numbers in all correspondences and also fill in the below form as you get back to him:
Full Name: 
Address:
Nationality:
Telephone Number:
Age:
Occupation:
Sex:
Winning No:
You’re winning Email Address:
Your Passport or Drivers license Number (For identification of the rightful winner). Lastly, please forward to the Agent the notification you received from Canadian Draw Commission, for confirmation nod verification if you have not done so.
Yours Sincerely, 
Mrs. Jean Chatzky 
Tel/Fax: + 1- 270-897-3411.
Winning numbers for Sat Apr 4, 2009 draw,
visit: http://www.canada.com/findit/lotteri...ults.aspx?id=6 Confirm under Lotto 6/49

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

[Ann] NEED BUSINESS PARTNER‏
From:  Mohammed Jabril (jabrilmohammed@libero.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 26, 2009 11 :34: 18 AM 
To:   

Dear Sir, I am consultant to some business interests in my country who are interested in international business investment. We need your business experience and connections to invest in your country.  I wait your response to provide you with more information. Yours faithfully,  Jabril Mohammed.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT BUSINESS PROPOSAL‏
From:  muhamed hass (muhamedhass0022@rambler.ru)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 29, 2009 9 :52: 04 AM 
To:  muhamedhass0022@rambler.ru 

FROM MUHAMED HASSAN. 
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING UNIT. 
AFRICA DEVELOPMENT BANK(ADB) 
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO. 


                                                         (CONFIDENTIAL) 
I AM MUHAMED HASSAN THE DIRECTOR IN CHARGE OF AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING SECTION OF AFRICA DEVELOPMENT BANK, (ADB) OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO IN WEST AFRICA WITH DUE RESPECT AND REGARD. I HAVE DECIDED TO CONTACT YOU ON A BUSINESS TRANSACTION THAT WILL BE VERY BENEFICIAL TO BOTH OF US AT THE END OF THE TRANSACTION.DURING OUR INVESTIGATION AND AUDITING IN THIS BANK, MY DEPARTMENT CAME A CROSS A VERY HUGE SUM OF MONEY BELONGING TO A DECEASED PERSON WHO DIED ON 21 JULY 2003 IN A PLANE CRASH AND THE FUND HAS BEEN DORMANT IN HIS ACCOUNT WITH THIS BANK WITHOUT ANY CLAIM OF THE FUND IN OUR CUSTODY EITHER FROM HIS FAMILY OR RELATION BEFORE OUR DISCOVERY TO THIS DEVELOPMENT. 

THE BANKING LAW AND GUIDELINE HERE STIPULATES THAT IF SUCH MONEY REMAINED UNCLAMED AFTER SIX YEARS, THE MONEY WILL BE TRANSFERED INTO THE BANK TREASURY AS UNCLAIMED FUND.ALTHOUGH PERSONALLY, I KEEP THIS INFORMATION SECRET WITHIN MYSELF TO ENABLE THE WHOLE PLANS AND IDEA BE PROFITABLE AND SUCCESSFUL DURING THE TIME OF EXECUTION. THE SAID AMOUNT WAS U.S $10.5M (TEN MILLION FIVE HUNDRED UNITED STATES DOLLARS).MEANWHILE ALL THE WHOLE ARRANGEMENT TO PUT CLAIM OVER THIS FUND AS THE BONAFIDE NEXT OF KIN TO THE DECEASED, GET THE REQUIRED APPROVAL AND TRANSFER THIS MONEY TO A FOREIGN ACCOUNT HAS BEEN PUT IN PLACE AND DIRECTIVES AND NEEDED INFORMATION WILL BE RELAYED TO YOU AS SOON AS YOU INDICATE YOUR INTEREST AND WILLINGNESS TO ASSIST ME AND ALSO BENEFIT YOUR SELF TO THIS GREAT BUSINESS OPPORTUNITY. 

IN FACT I COULD HAVE DONE THIS DEAL ALONE BUT BECAUSE OF MY POSITION IN THIS COUNTRY AS A CIVIL SERVANT(A BANKER),WE ARE NOT ALLOWED TO OPERATE A FOREIGN ACCOUNT AND WOULD EVENTUALLY RAISE AN EYE BROW ON MY SIDE DURING THE TIME OF TRANSFER BECAUSE I WORK IN THIS BANK. THIS IS THE ACTUAL REASON WHY IT WILL REQUIRE A SECOND PARTY OR FELLOW WHO WILL FORWARD CLAIMS AS THE NEXT OF KIN WITH AFFIDAVIT OF TRUST OF OATH TO THE BANK AND ALSO PRESENT A FOREIGN ACCOUNT WHERE HE WILL NEED THE MONEY TO BE RE-TRANSFERRED INTO ON HIS REQUEST AS IT MAY BE AFTER DUE VERIFICATION AND CLARIFICATION BY THE CORRESPONDENT BRANCH OF THE BANK WHERE THE WHOLE MONEY WILL BE REMITTED FROM TO YOUR OWN DESIGNATION BANK ACCOUNT. 

I WILL NOT FAIL TO INFORM YOU THAT THIS TRANSACTION IS 100% RISK FREE. ON SMOOTH CONCLUSION OF THIS TRANSACTION, YOU WILL BE ENTITLED TO 40% OF THE TOTAL SUM AS GRATIFICATION, WHILE 5% WILL BE SET ASIDE TO TAKE CARE OF EXPENSES THAT  MAY ARISE DURING THE TIME OF TRANSFER AND ALSO TELEPHONE BILLS, WHILE 55% WILL BE FOR ME. PLEASE, YOU HAVE BEEN ADVICED TO KEEP "TOP SECRET" AS I AM STILL IN SERVICE AND INTEND TO RETIRE FROM SERVICE AFTER I CONCLUDE THIS DEAL WITH YOU. I WILL BE MONITORING THE WHOLE SITUATION HERE IN THIS BANK UNTIL YOU CONFIRM THE MONEY IN YOUR ACCOUNT AND ASK ME TO COME DOWN TO YOUR COUNTRY FOR SUBSEQUENT SHARING OF THE FUND ACCORDING TO PERCENTAGES PREVIOUSLY INDICATED AND FURTHER INVESTMENT, EITHER IN YOUR COUNTRY OR ANY COUNTRY YOU ADVICE US TO INVEST IN. ALL OTHER NECESSARY VITAL INFORMATION WILL BE SENT TO YOU WHEN I HEAR FROM YOU. 

I LOOK FOWARD TO RECEIVE YOUR REPLY AS SOON AS YOU RECEIVE THIS EMAIL. 

YOURS FAITHFULLY, 
MR MUHAMED HASSAN.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT BUSINESS PROPOSAL‏
From:  muhamed hass (muhamedhass0022@rambler.ru)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 29, 2009 9 :52: 04 PM
To:  muhamedhass0022@rambler.ru 

FROM MUHAMED HASSAN. 
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING UNIT. 
AFRICA DEVELOPMENT BANK(ADB) 
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO. 


                                                         (CONFIDENTIAL) 
I AM MUHAMED HASSAN THE DIRECTOR IN CHARGE OF AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING SECTION OF AFRICA DEVELOPMENT BANK, (ADB) OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO IN WEST AFRICA WITH DUE RESPECT AND REGARD. I HAVE DECIDED TO CONTACT YOU ON A BUSINESS TRANSACTION THAT WILL BE VERY BENEFICIAL TO BOTH OF US AT THE END OF THE TRANSACTION.DURING OUR INVESTIGATION AND AUDITING IN THIS BANK, MY DEPARTMENT CAME A CROSS A VERY HUGE SUM OF MONEY BELONGING TO A DECEASED PERSON WHO DIED ON 21 JULY 2003 IN A PLANE CRASH AND THE FUND HAS BEEN DORMANT IN HIS ACCOUNT WITH THIS BANK WITHOUT ANY CLAIM OF THE FUND IN OUR CUSTODY EITHER FROM HIS FAMILY OR RELATION BEFORE OUR DISCOVERY TO THIS DEVELOPMENT. 

THE BANKING LAW AND GUIDELINE HERE STIPULATES THAT IF SUCH MONEY REMAINED UNCLAMED AFTER SIX YEARS, THE MONEY WILL BE TRANSFERED INTO THE BANK TREASURY AS UNCLAIMED FUND.ALTHOUGH PERSONALLY, I KEEP THIS INFORMATION SECRET WITHIN MYSELF TO ENABLE THE WHOLE PLANS AND IDEA BE PROFITABLE AND SUCCESSFUL DURING THE TIME OF EXECUTION. THE SAID AMOUNT WAS U.S $10.5M (TEN MILLION FIVE HUNDRED UNITED STATES DOLLARS).MEANWHILE ALL THE WHOLE ARRANGEMENT TO PUT CLAIM OVER THIS FUND AS THE BONAFIDE NEXT OF KIN TO THE DECEASED, GET THE REQUIRED APPROVAL AND TRANSFER THIS MONEY TO A FOREIGN ACCOUNT HAS BEEN PUT IN PLACE AND DIRECTIVES AND NEEDED INFORMATION WILL BE RELAYED TO YOU AS SOON AS YOU INDICATE YOUR INTEREST AND WILLINGNESS TO ASSIST ME AND ALSO BENEFIT YOUR SELF TO THIS GREAT BUSINESS OPPORTUNITY. 

IN FACT I COULD HAVE DONE THIS DEAL ALONE BUT BECAUSE OF MY POSITION IN THIS COUNTRY AS A CIVIL SERVANT(A BANKER),WE ARE NOT ALLOWED TO OPERATE A FOREIGN ACCOUNT AND WOULD EVENTUALLY RAISE AN EYE BROW ON MY SIDE DURING THE TIME OF TRANSFER BECAUSE I WORK IN THIS BANK. THIS IS THE ACTUAL REASON WHY IT WILL REQUIRE A SECOND PARTY OR FELLOW WHO WILL FORWARD CLAIMS AS THE NEXT OF KIN WITH AFFIDAVIT OF TRUST OF OATH TO THE BANK AND ALSO PRESENT A FOREIGN ACCOUNT WHERE HE WILL NEED THE MONEY TO BE RE-TRANSFERRED INTO ON HIS REQUEST AS IT MAY BE AFTER DUE VERIFICATION AND CLARIFICATION BY THE CORRESPONDENT BRANCH OF THE BANK WHERE THE WHOLE MONEY WILL BE REMITTED FROM TO YOUR OWN DESIGNATION BANK ACCOUNT. 

I WILL NOT FAIL TO INFORM YOU THAT THIS TRANSACTION IS 100% RISK FREE. ON SMOOTH CONCLUSION OF THIS TRANSACTION, YOU WILL BE ENTITLED TO 40% OF THE TOTAL SUM AS GRATIFICATION, WHILE 5% WILL BE SET ASIDE TO TAKE CARE OF EXPENSES THAT  MAY ARISE DURING THE TIME OF TRANSFER AND ALSO TELEPHONE BILLS, WHILE 55% WILL BE FOR ME. PLEASE, YOU HAVE BEEN ADVICED TO KEEP "TOP SECRET" AS I AM STILL IN SERVICE AND INTEND TO RETIRE FROM SERVICE AFTER I CONCLUDE THIS DEAL WITH YOU. I WILL BE MONITORING THE WHOLE SITUATION HERE IN THIS BANK UNTIL YOU CONFIRM THE MONEY IN YOUR ACCOUNT AND ASK ME TO COME DOWN TO YOUR COUNTRY FOR SUBSEQUENT SHARING OF THE FUND ACCORDING TO PERCENTAGES PREVIOUSLY INDICATED AND FURTHER INVESTMENT, EITHER IN YOUR COUNTRY OR ANY COUNTRY YOU ADVICE US TO INVEST IN. ALL OTHER NECESSARY VITAL INFORMATION WILL BE SENT TO YOU WHEN I HEAR FROM YOU. 

I LOOK FOWARD TO RECEIVE YOUR REPLY AS SOON AS YOU RECEIVE THIS EMAIL. 

YOURS FAITHFULLY, 
MR MUHAMED HASSAN.

----------


## cdhat2005

و أنا وصلتني الرساله ديه انهاردة

Winning Confirmation‎
من:  2010 AWARD CLAIMING DEPARTMENT‏ (markdept@live.co.za)  
تاريخ الإرسال: 05/جمادى الأولى/1430 07 :20: 48 ص 
إلى:  a_n_m_h_love@hotmail.com 
  1 مرفق   
 ‏Award Win...JPG ‏(59.4 كيلو بايت)  


Attention: ahmed mohammed abd el wahed. 

From: Mr. Michael Anderson.
Direct Tel: +27 73 227 2785. 


Dear Winner!!

This to confirm the receipt of your winning and personal details which has been forwarded to our verification and payment center for your transfer approval attached is a copy of your winning certificate as evidence to your lucky winning. 



As one of our lucky winners you are requested to confirm the payment method to receive your winning fund as stated below. 



A)      Payment by a certified Cheque which will be delivered to your residential address by our paying bank (First National Bank of South Africa ). 



B)      Payment by Bank to Bank Transaction which will also be remitted into your bank account by our paying bank as well.   





This office will use your details and payment method to Re-Insure your winning fund against any Fraudulent act during time of remittance, a copy of the Insurance Bond Certificate to your winning fund will be forwarded to you for documentation. 


This office will proceed to our paying bank (FNB) immediately will obtain certified copy of your insurance bond certificates from the Insurance company here in Johannesburg, South Africa, copies of your award winning and Insurance Bond certificates will be submitted to our paying bank for your immediate payment.

Call with the above telephone number after sending your payment method for confirmation.

Have a nice Day, 



Mr. Michael Anderson.
(Claim Manager)




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What can you do with the new Windows Live? Find out

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

READ AND GET BACK TO ME‏
From:  tony george (tony_george63@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 30, 2009 9:05:48 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend, 

Let me start by introducing myself,I am Mr Tony George  the Bill and Exchange Manager of  Bank of Africa Burkina faso.

I am writting you this letter based on the latest development at my Department which I will like to bring to your personal edification.($18.5million transfer claims). 

This is a legitimate transaction and I agreed to offer you 40% of this money as my foreign partner after confirmation of the fund in your bank account, If you are interested,get back to me immediately  for more details,

Best Regards,

Mr Tony George.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Promotions/Prize Award Department‏
From:  uslott1@centrum.cz 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 30, 2009 11 :56: 10 AM 
To:   

Promotions/Prize Award Department

Email Lottery Award.
Congratulaions.
Loomis Spain Sa
Calle Emilio Mario 108
28002,Madrid Spain.

Attention Lucky Winner,
Madrid,30 April.2009

Our entire Board wish to congratulate you over your email success in 
our 2009 email promotions.We are happy to inform you that your email 
address have emerged the Prime winner of 620,000 Euros.
It is a promotional program aimed at encouraging internet users.
Your email address is attached to Ref No:Es/447/0-01/08/5-08/Sl, 
Batch No:Eu/008/224/134/08, 
Serial No:Sl08,Lucky No:Es008-Sl/008; and Promotion Date:30
April.2009. 
To claim your winning prize,you are to contact the Appointed and 
Sole Agent below as soon as possible for the immediate release of 
your Winning Price.

1) Your Full Name: 
2) Your Telephone Number: 
3) Your Mobile Number: 
4) Fax Number(If any)

Dr.Walter Perez
Loomis Spain Sa 
Email:infomel@ozu.es

Congratulations once again.

kind Regards,
Anita Mendl(Mrs).Award Co-Ordinator.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attn: Email ID owner.‏
From:  DIREKT AWARD PROGRAM (direkt09@terra.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 30, 2009 12:26:17 PM 
To:   

Attn: Email ID owner. For further Info contact:Mr. Piet AndersonContact Email: winnersclaim009@aol.comContact Telephone: 0031-643-652-742  For due PROCESSING/REMITTANCE of yourcategory'A'online email prize of 1,000,000,00 euros to a designated account of your choice. Your email ID won in a computerized random ballot system for the promotion of Internet awareness globally. Batch nr: SPYU6111,Ref.nr: 5687SPL876, Ticket nr: ST31771. You are expected to email Your Name & Tel No. Mrs. Sarah Baker.For: Estado Members of Inter.Net Award.

----------


## aarsleem

السلام عيكم يا أحباب
إن شاء الله يكفينا شر هؤلاء المجرمين 
هذه الرسالة وصتني أخيراً

 بنتريخ
 	06/جمادى الأولى/1430 09:00:23 ص
الله يكفينا إياهم





The Royal Foundation of St. Katharine

2 Butcher Row

London

E14 8DS


Congratulations Beneficiary,

your email has been selected by the The Royal Foundation of St. Katharine for 
a cash grant
award of Six Hundred And Fifty Thousand Five hundred United State
Dollar,($650,500.00usd)for this year 2009 award.Your email address was
selected during our random email balloting for the cash grant and if you
receive this notification,it means that you are a lucky beneficiary of our
cash grant award.The Royal Foundation of St. Katharine authorities has
decided to give this award to 5 beneficiaries from all over the world to help
facilitate and improve the standard of living to the Commission on the Limits 
of the
Continental Shelf for developing States, in particular the least developed
countries and small island developing States,and compliance with article
76 of The Royal Foundation of St. Katharine  Convention on the Law of the

Sea.This grant is been aided by The Royal Foundation of St. Katharine 
development programme and

The Royal Foundation of St. Katharine  trust funds for human security.Your 
cash

grant pin number is (RFFTK-154/4456/011)

Our corresponding office (The Royal Foundation of St. Katharine  ) in

England,Europe
and they will give details on how your funds would be remitted to you.Do
contact our payment office immediately with the informations below.Your
grant numbers fall within your Location file, you are requested to contact
the event manager/Claims Department, send your winning identification
numbers and fill the verification form below,to enable him verify your
claims.

1.FULL NAMES OF DONATION BENEFICIARY:.................
2.RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS:........................                       
3.DATE AND PLACE OF BIRTH:.......................
4.WINNING EMAIL:...........................                
5.PHONE/FAX NUMBERS:............................    
6.NAME AND ADDRESS OF NEXT OF KIN:..............
7.SEX:....................                                              
8.OCCUPATION:...................                                 
9.MARITAL STATUS:..................                            
10.COUNTRY:..................                                      
11NATIONALITY:..........                                          

Do contact our payment office immediately with the informations below.

**************************************************  ****************************
Payment Officer:Dr.Alan George
Phone Number:+44 703 5923637
Email: rfofstkatharine@8u8.com

**************************************************  **********************

Regards,
Sir. Cole Maxwell
THE ROYAL FOUNDATION OF ST.KATHARINE SECRETARY GENERAL

----------


## the diver

كتيييييررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر بتحصل

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY CONFIDENTIAL PLEASE.‏
From:  Amed Danjuma (amed_danjuma30@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 01, 2009 9:24:30 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY CONFIDENTIAL PLEASE. 
By your host:   Amed Danjuma 

Date:   Friday May 1, 2009  
Time:   9:00 am - 10:00 am  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   Dear Friend,I know that This short memo would certainly come to you as surprise due to the fact that we haven't had any previous correspondence with each other In spite of this,I will appreciate it if you will permit me to inform you of my desire to execute a business with you which will certainly be of a mutual benefit to both of us. I am MR AMED DANJUMA Manager of Auditing Department Bank OF Africa (BOA), Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of TEN Million. US DOLLARS ($10 million ) to your account within 10 or 14 banking days. This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim. I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasury as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why i contacted you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interested. Upon receipt of your reply i will give you full details on how the business will be executed and also, note that you will have 30% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to handle this business with me. and 5% for expences,and 5% for the less privilege, then 60% for me, which I will latter come to your country to collect from you after the transaction. Waiting to hear from you. Thanks Yours truly MR AMED DANJUMA  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation

----------


## ommohamed

promotion. 40 internet/email users emerged as winners. This This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATIONS: NOKIA ONLINE PROMO WIN!!!‏
From:  NOKIA ONLINE PROMOTION (collect2009clai@aol.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 01, 2009 1:07:49 PM 
To:   

Nokia Online Promotions,Nokia CorporationKeilalahdentie 2-4,FI-02150 Espoo Post Address: P.O. Box 226, FI-00045 Finland.   Dear Winner, On behalf of the management and staff of Nokia Corporation-the organizers of the 2009 Nokia Online Regional Promotion, I wish to inform you that your email address has won you a cash price of US$300,000 (Three Hundred Thousand United States Dollars. Attached to your cash price is a BMW 3 Series Saloon Car, an N95 Series 3G Nokia mobile phone, and your winning certificate. CONGRATULATIONS!!! Your email address produced the lucky numbers 21-34-10-12-5 which made you one of our winners in our ongoing
promotion is the first of its kind and is in line with the commemorating event marking our 142nd anniversary. A large database of Email addresses are taken from websites, online directories, and search engines all over the world and are entered for the promotional draws. This is geared towards promoting the Nokia brand and also to encourage individuals of all class to use the internet network.  To process your claims, a claims officer has been assigned to you. She will take you through the process of redeeming your prizes. Please find below her contact information: NAME OF CLAIM OFFICER: MS. LINDA PETERSON EMAIL ADDRESS: nokpromo2009@aol.com  To enable a speedy processing of your claims, you are expected to provide the following information by email to your claims agent:  1. Full Name:2. Contact Address:3. Phone Number:4. Sex:5. Occupation:6. Age:7. Country of Residence:   Note: You are advised to contact ONLY your claims agent in all matters regarding your win. Do not respond to this email as it is only an automated notification to alert you of your winnings. Should there by any change of your email address, please notify your claims agent immediately. Once again, congratulations from us.  Sincerely,  Mr. Jerry Strickland. Online Promotion Director.Nokia Corporation.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Legal Representation‏
From:  Joshua Sinclair & Associates (Joshua@theattorney.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 01, 2009 12:41:11 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend,

I am Mr. Joshua Sinclair.(Esq.) Attorney and secretary to my late diseased client of Gulf stream crude oil, Mr. Rod Kim prior to his unexpected death in August 2006 deposited $27.5M USD on trust with a Bank. Eventually, he died in a plane crash and since his death, nobody has Apply for the claims of his estate as the next of kin.Becasue he died interstate

It is a situation I have monitored closely . Now having monitored this deposit and managed it over the years before his death and hence nobody has showed up as the next of kin for the past years.

I now solicit for your assistance to present you as the next of kin as every other arrangement has been concluded by me. I am only waiting for a foreigner to take possession of the deposit. There is no risk attached to it as the entire document required for claims will be obtained legally by me as his proxy.

I cannot make claim regarding the funds, all I have to do is to donate somebody as his next of kin and beneficiary to make claim of the said fund for us to share as Partners. I therefore request you to confirm your interest by a return message and I will forward details and more information on how to go about the subject matter.

To facilitate a rather more secured link with you, kindly indulge me with the following:

1). Full Names, sex and Address
2). Telephone, Fax and Cell phone numbers. 

This project is ready for execution as soon as I hear from you. I look forward to your swift response to this letter.

Sincerely Yours.
Joshua Sinclair. (Esq.)
Principal Partner ( Joshua Sinclair & Associates)

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NEED BUSINESS PARTNER‏
From:  Mohammed Jabril (jabrilmohammed@libero.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 01, 2009 7:48:31 AM 
To:   

Dear Sir, I am consultant to some business interests in my country who are interested in international business investment. We need your business experience and connections to invest in your country.  I wait your response to provide you with more information. Yours faithfully, Jabril Mohammed.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY‏
From:  Tuoga Kajima (tuoga005@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 01, 2009 1:07:55 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY 
By your host:   Tuoga Kajima 

Date:   Thursday April 30, 2009  
Time:   5:00 pm - 6:00 pm  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   Dear friend my name is Dr tuoga kajima I am the manager of auditing and accounting department of BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) here in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum $15 million us dollars in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer (MR. RICHARD BURSON from Florida, U.S.A) who died along with his entire family on November 1999 in a plane crash.Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we can not release it unless some body applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased. unfortunately i learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to make this business proposal to you,so that the money can be release to you as the next of kin.upon your reply I will send you full details on how the business will be executed, send me your contact information. 1.Age.(2)Residential adress(3) occupation(4)private telephone.Waiting to hear from you,My Regards.  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I WILL GIVE YOU THE DIRECTION ON YOUR REPLY‏
From:  Mimi Ousmane (mimi-usmane160@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 01, 2009 12:05:50 AM 
To:   

MRS. MIMI OUSMANE. 

BILLS AND EXCHANGE MANAGER, 

BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) 

OUAGADOUGOU-BURKINA FASO. 



Dear Friend, 



I am the manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance Department of BANK OF Africa (B.O.A) here in Ouagadougou , Burkina Faso . In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of US$17.7 Million dollars in an account that belongs to one of our foreign Customer (MR. PAUL LOUIS from Paris , France ) who died along with His entire family in July 2003 in a plane crash. 



http://newswww.bbc.net.uk/2/hi/uk_ne...re/4537663.stm 



Since we got information about his death we have been expecting his Next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it Unless some body applies for it as next of kin or relation to the Deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines and laws but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. 



It is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and we don’t want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill. 



The banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money Remained Unclaimed after eight to nine years, the money will be transferred into the bank treasury as unclaimed fund. The request of foreigner as next of kin in this transfer is unquestionable by the fact that the customer was a Foreigner and a Burkina be cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner. 



I agree that 30% of this money will be for you as a respect to the Provision of a foreign account, 10% will be set aside for expenses Incurred During the business and 60% would be for me Thereafter, I Will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage indicated Therefore, to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you arranged, you must apply first to the bank as relation or next of kin of the deceased indicating your bank name, your bank account number, your Private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication And location where in the money will be remitted. Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application. 



I will not fail to bring to your notice this transaction is hitch-free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required Arrangements have been made for the transfer. You should contact me immediately as soon as you receive this letter. 



Trusting to hear from you immediately. 

Yours Faithfully, 

MRS. MIMI OUSMANE. .

----------


## ommohamed

winner of the Maserati contest is…‏
From:  FXDD (sales@fxdd.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 01, 2009 5 :25: 52 AM 
To@hotmail.com 


Click here if your email program has trouble displaying this email

عربي  |   日本語  |   Espa&#241;ol  |   Pусский  |   Portuguese  |   中文简体  |   Deutche  |   Tiếng Việt  |   Francais
  And the winner of the Maserati is... Ruslan N. ( Russia) 
See Interview
Percentage Gain 
735.32%  Total Dollar amount gained 
$406,486.30 USD Number of trades 
294 
 And the winner of the Mini Cooper is... Brian B. ( United States) 
See Interview
Percentage Gain 
934.09%  Total Dollar amount gained 
$15,307.43 USD Number of trades 
301 
DISCLAIMER: Trading in the Foreign Exchange market involves a significant and substantial risk of loss and may not be suitable for everyone. You should carefully consider whether trading is suitable for you in light of your age, income, personal circumstances, trading knowledge, and financial resources. Only true discretionary income should be used for trading in the Foreign Exchange market. Any opinion, market analysis or other information of any kind contained in this email is subject to change at any time. Nothing in this email should be construed as a solicitation to trade in the Foreign Exchange market. If you are considering trading in the Foreign Exchange market before you trade make sure you understand how the spot market operates, how FXDD is compensated, understand FXDD’s trading policy and rules and be thoroughly familiar with the operation of and the limitations of the platform on which you are going to trade.
This advertisement is provided by FXDD

About FXDD     |     Forex Trading Software     |     Forex Trading News     |     Open a Live Trading Account 
Open a Demo Trading Account     |     Forex Trading Accounts     |     Contact Us     |     Learning Center

Please click here to unsubscribe

----------


## ommohamed

winner of the Maserati contest is…‏
From:  FXDD (sales@fxdd.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 01, 2009 5 :25: 52 AM 
To@hotmail.com 


Click here if your email program has trouble displaying this email

عربي  |   日本語  |   Espa&ntilde;ol  |   Pусский  |   Portuguese  |   中文简体  |   Deutche  |   Tiếng Việt  |   Francais
  And the winner of the Maserati is... Ruslan N. ( Russia) 
See Interview
Percentage Gain 
735.32%  Total Dollar amount gained 
$406,486.30 USD Number of trades 
294 
 And the winner of the Mini Cooper is... Brian B. ( United States) 
See Interview
Percentage Gain 
934.09%  Total Dollar amount gained 
$15,307.43 USD Number of trades 
301 
DISCLAIMER: Trading in the Foreign Exchange market involves a significant and substantial risk of loss and may not be suitable for everyone. You should carefully consider whether trading is suitable for you in light of your age, income, personal circumstances, trading knowledge, and financial resources. Only true discretionary income should be used for trading in the Foreign Exchange market. Any opinion, market analysis or other information of any kind contained in this email is subject to change at any time. Nothing in this email should be construed as a solicitation to trade in the Foreign Exchange market. If you are considering trading in the Foreign Exchange market before you trade make sure you understand how the spot market operates, how FXDD is compensated, understand FXDD’s trading policy and rules and be thoroughly familiar with the operation of and the limitations of the platform on which you are going to trade.
This advertisement is provided by FXDD

About FXDD     |     Forex Trading Software     |     Forex Trading News     |     Open a Live Trading Account 
Open a Demo Trading Account     |     Forex Trading Accounts     |     Contact Us     |     Learning Center

Please click here to unsubscribe

----------


## ommohamed

Dear Winner‏
From:  Bernard Mcguirk (Bernard.Mcguirk@nottingham.ac.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 30, 2009 8 :59: 19 AM 
To:   

Congratulations!!!You Have Won £850,000.00.Contact Email: info@thenationallotto.com  Tel:+44 702 407 0582(UK National Lottery Promo)


This message has been checked for viruses but the contents of an attachment may still contain software viruses, which could damage your computer system: you are advised to perform your own checks. Email communications with the University of Nottingham may be monitored as permitted by UK legislation.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Desk of Smith Brown‏
From:  Mr.Smith J. Brown (mrsmithjbrow-n1957browismi_45@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 30, 2009 2:42:13 PM 
To:   

From Desk of  Smith Brown
Office of the accountant 
Ministry of Finance 
cotonou - Benin


Attention good friend,

Compliments of the day to you. I must solicit your confidentiality and 
assure you that I am contacting you in good faith and this proposal will be 
of mutual
Benefit. I discovered outstanding funds floating in our account, the payment 
was approved to an unknown beneficiary during the regime of Akino formal 
Finance of Minister, indicted for diverting funds to foreigners without 
actually executing any contract.
On resuming office as the new accountant I discovered the case file of funds 
diversion by the formal minister who was now jailed by the government in the
Process government found out that he has millions of dollars amounting to 
GBP120million in his personal account. We also discovered that he conspired 
with 
some bank directors who has been expelled from office.
The government has ordered Central Bank Benin to revoke the discovered funds 
and pay to the owners according to their contracting amount through our 
Recommendation. Some contractors has been paid and we still have balance of 
GBP20 Million Unclaimed.  I have decided to fix yours name among the 
contractors 
to receive they funds. You must understand that this information is only 
known to me and you.

All you need to do is to provide your particulars if you are interested to 
work with me on this opportunity to enable me forward it among those new 
lists of 
Beneficiary who are due to receive payment this week. 
There is no risk of any sort because all approval must be official and 
signed by the officer concerned.
The particulars I will require is your company name, your phone and fax 
number and copy of your id, the bank will request other information directly 
from you 
To enable them wire the funds. 

This will not take more than 4 working days to accomplish and i will be 
flying to meet you. I will also prefer that we have an agreement signed to 
protect 
Each other. I am prepared to give you 30% of the total sum for your role, 5 
% for local and international expenses and 65% for me. You can set up a new 
Account with zero credit balance.
Once again, please contact on this email (brownsmith3_13@yahoo.com.hk)

Best Regard
Mr.Smith J.Brown

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

COMPLIMENTS OF THE SEASON,‏
From:  abu ibrahim (abu_ibrahim_418@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 01, 2009 3:37:59 PM 
To:   

           COMPLIMENTS OF THE SEASON,

FORGIVE MY INDIGNATION IF THIS MESSAGE COMES TO YOU AS A SURPRISE AND MAY OFFEND YOUR PERSONALITY FOR CONTACTING YOU WITHOUT YOUR PRIOR CONSENT AND WRITING THROUGH THIS CHANNEL. I GOT YOUR CONTACT FROM THE PROFFESIONAL DATA BASE

FOUND IN THE INTERNET YAHOO TOURIST SEARCH. WHEN I WAS SEARCHING FOR A FOREING RELIABLE PARTNER.I ASSURED OF YOUR CAPABILITY AND RELIABILITY TO CHAMPION THIS BUSINESS OPPORTUNITY.

AFTER SERIES OF PRAYERS/FASTING. I WAS DIVINELY DIRECTED TO CONTACT YOU AMONG OTHER NAMES FOUND IN THE DATA BASE YAHOO TOURIST SEARCH.I BELIEVE THAT GOD HAS A WAY OF HELPING WHO IS IN NEED.
MY NAME IS MR ABU IBRAHIM .THE BILL AND EXCHANGE(ASSISTANT) MANAGER OF THE BANK OF AFRICA OUAGADOUGUO 

BURKINA FASO.DO NOT TAKE THIS TRANSACTION TO BE A JOKE BECAUSE IT IS MY LIFE.
DEAR FRIEND,
I KNOW THAT THIS MAIL WILL COME TO YOU AS A SURPRISE. I AM THE BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER IN BANK OF AFRICA. I HOPE THAT YOU WILL NOT EXPOSE OR BETRAY THIS TRUST AND CONFIDENT THAT I AM ABOUT TO REPOSE ON YOU FOR THE MUTUAL BENEFIT OF OUR BOTH FAMILIES.

I NEED YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE IN TRANSFERRING THE SUM OF $22.3MILLION IMMEDIATELY TO YOUR ACCOUNT. THE MONEY HAS BEEN DORMANT FOR MANY YEARS IN OUR BANK HERE WITHOUT ANY BODY COMING FOR THE CLAIM.

SO GET BACK TO ME AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.
FOR MORE DETAILS YOU CAN CALL ME +226 78 17 37 89
THANKS
MR ABU IBRAHIM

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Desk of Smith Brown‏
From:  Mr.Smith J. Brown (mrsmithjbrow-n1957browismi_45@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 30, 2009 11:42:55PM 
To:   

From Desk of  Smith Brown
Office of the accountant 
Ministry of Finance 
cotonou - Benin


Attention good friend,

Compliments of the day to you. I must solicit your confidentiality and 
assure you that I am contacting you in good faith and this proposal will be 
of mutual
Benefit. I discovered outstanding funds floating in our account, the payment 
was approved to an unknown beneficiary during the regime of Akino formal 
Finance of Minister, indicted for diverting funds to foreigners without 
actually executing any contract.
On resuming office as the new accountant I discovered the case file of funds 
diversion by the formal minister who was now jailed by the government in the
Process government found out that he has millions of dollars amounting to 
GBP120million in his personal account. We also discovered that he conspired 
with 
some bank directors who has been expelled from office.
The government has ordered Central Bank Benin to revoke the discovered funds 
and pay to the owners according to their contracting amount through our 
Recommendation. Some contractors has been paid and we still have balance of 
GBP20 Million Unclaimed.  I have decided to fix yours name among the 
contractors 
to receive they funds. You must understand that this information is only 
known to me and you.

All you need to do is to provide your particulars if you are interested to 
work with me on this opportunity to enable me forward it among those new 
lists of 
Beneficiary who are due to receive payment this week. 
There is no risk of any sort because all approval must be official and 
signed by the officer concerned.
The particulars I will require is your company name, your phone and fax 
number and copy of your id, the bank will request other information directly 
from you 
To enable them wire the funds. 

This will not take more than 4 working days to accomplish and i will be 
flying to meet you. I will also prefer that we have an agreement signed to 
protect 
Each other. I am prepared to give you 30% of the total sum for your role, 5 
% for local and international expenses and 65% for me. You can set up a new 
Account with zero credit balance.
Once again, please contact on this email (brownsmith3_13@yahoo.com.hk)

Best Regard
Mr.Smith J.Brown

----------


## ommohamed

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Re: ‏
From:  Richard BELLIN (rbellin@unog.ch) on behalf of World Casino Directory (World_Casino_Directory%UNGVA@unog.un.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 02, 2009 7:19:58 AM 
To:   



We are notifying you on our Online Draw held few days ago, where your Email won the sum of 520,000.00 GBP (Five Hundred and Twenty Thousand Pounds Sterling) in our Online Lottery Drawfrom the World Casino Directory this is our website: www.worldcasinodirectory.com Your e-mail was attached to Ticket no:025-1146-1992-750, Serial no:2113-05, Lucky no:08-11-17-30-32-41bonus no:47,REFNO:BRLFGP2551256/02.The selection process was carried out through random selection in our computerized email selection system(ess) from a database of over 250,000 email addresses drawn from which you were selected.

You are to contact the Courier Company for payment with details given below:

Company Name: UK Parcel Delivery
Contact Person:  Mr. Paul David
Email: parcedel@huskies.com
Tel: +44-703-598-9431

You are advice to confirm your winning with a call to the office of Mr. Paul David.

PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM:
(1) FULL NAME, (2) FULL ADDRESS, (3) NATIONALITY, (4) AGE, (5) OCCUPATION, (6)TELEPHONE NUMBER, (7) COUNTRY

*Winners are advised to keep their winning details/information from the public to avoid Fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending  the prize claim by Winner.

Sincerely,
Stella Roberts (Mrs).

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I HEED YOUR HELP‏
From:  susan smith (susan_smith3535@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 04, 2009 8:54:45 AM 
To:  susan_smith3535@yahoo.com 

PLEASE REPLY ME ON MY PRIVATE EMAIL (susan_smith25@hotmail.com)

Dear Friend,

I am lady of 29years old, I was given birth in Tottenham London. Am mixed race, my dad is a British while my mom a native of America and am the only kid of my folks. My parents died 3years ago in a fire outbreak in my dad's factory in Enfield road in London. Have not been married but I've been into so many relationships, which seems hurt to me and inwhich I was cheated.

The problem I am into now was caused by my last EX-date. I am out of the States now and I will like to discuss what brought me here from the United States or your country. Before coming here, I registered to search a date on a dating site www.match.com where I meet an African guy who proved that he loves and he wants me. We talked for 1 month and some weeks. The African guy convinced me to come down and live with him pretending to Love me.

Then I traveled down to Africa and while I was coming, the African guy told me to come with enough money for investment and I even go to the extent to sell my inherited house just because I want to leave the States.I came in here with a total sum of $9,500,000.00 with all the money I've gotten from my Dad's business and sales of some properties. Because the African guy told me of an idea to investment in oil firms here.When I got here, he made all possible means to get the money from me and get away with my money. Then when I noticed this, I took the money and my traveling boxes and deposited it with a Security/Insurance Company here in Africa in order to safe myself and my assets. I told them that the two boxes are my traveling luggage, which I want to send forth to U.S.A or your country because I'm returning home, then I paid them up their custody and security fee, but I did not tell them that the boxes contain money in order to make everything secure and safe.

Thereafter I left the guy's apartment to a hotel where I am in right now and from which I am communicating with you now. Now, I'm in need of your help, have gotten the enough money to run myself when I get to the States or your country, I want to come over to your end and we can start a new life together with all the money, I don't want to live here anymore, you know I'm a foreigner here and it is absolutely danger for me here, so that is why I need your gesture assistance. How I want you to help me? I want the boxes sent to you while I catch up with you as soon as it is been delivered to you while I come over to meet you and we can start a business with the money or if you need me to offer you percentage, then tell me.

Every arrangement for the delivery is kind a perfect, I have obtained customs papers for private freight and there are seals on the box showing that it is a private delivery and check performed, it is free from customs checks, it will be delivered at your door step by the diplomats of the security company, you do not need to burn out to receive it. And the boxes have security codes lock known to me only, only me can open the boxes, except if I tell anyone the Code, so the Boxes cannot be opened on the Way of delivery to you. I am counting on you with trust and I will appreciate your trust towards this and hoping to hear from you and to meet you in person. Let me hear you as soon as possible, so that I can give you the deposit details and the contact of the security company to arrange the shipment ASAP. And when the boxes get to you, you will send me some money for my flight bill and hotel bills so that I can meet you over there for sharing or to start a business with the money.

 I will wait for your response if you would be of help. Will you be of help?Sincerely yours,

 Susan Smith

PLEASE REPLY ME ON MY PRIVATE EMAIL(susan_smith25@hotmail.com

----------


## ommohamed

is presently waiting to be remitted from GCB here in GhanaAfrica to any This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: With Kind Regards.‏
From:  Department of Finance & Economic Affairs. (d_lamptey01@msn.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, May 04, 2009 9:09:44 AM 
To:   

From: David LampteyDepartment of Finance &Economic Affairs,(DFEA) in Ghana,West Africa Dear Sir/Madam, Request for Confidential Business Relationship First, I must solicit your confidence in this transaction. I am a highplaced official working with Department of Finance & Economic Affairs,(DFEA) in Ghana,West Africa. I am currently in need of a foreign partnerwhose identity I can use to transfer the sum of $50m (Fifty Million UnitedStates Dollars.) This fund accrued legitimately to me as commission fromforeign contracts, through my private connections. The fund
overseas beneficiary confirmed by me as associate/receiver.By virtue of my positions as a civil servant in my country, I cannotacquire this money in my name. Because as a high placed civil servant,Iam not allowed by the civil service code of conduct to own or operatebank accounts outside of my shores. On the other hand, it is not safe forme to keep the money here due to unstable political environment. I have been looking for an overseas partner who could work with me tofacilitate transfer of this fund for our mutual benefit,hence the reasonfor this email. What I am requesting from you is: (1) to be my silentpartner and receive the funds as the sole benefactor to the contractamount which I shall secure all legal documentation to authenticate ourclaim. (2) Provide a private telephone and fax number for easycommunication under your control. (3)Receive the funds as the beneficiary,take out your commission and keep the rest of the money until I arrivethere to meet you after the transfer is completed. My proposal is that after you receive the funds, it would be shared asfollows: (1) 30% to you as commission for your co-operation and assistancein facilitating the transfer, while the remaining 70% belongs to me. Youwill be free to take out your commission immediately after the money hitsyour country. Since my objective is to invest the money in a foreigncountry, it would be appreciated if you could also help me with advicesand direction on investing into profitable/lucrative ventures in yourcountry for an additional 5%. However, this is optional, and if it is not convenient for you to furtherassist me with investing the money, we can end our cooperation after youmake available to me my part of the money. I confirm that the transactionis legitimate and without any risks either to me or yourself. Please, giveme your response immediately by return mail through my alternate email :: fea.ghana@gmail.com. Yours Sincerely, Mr. David Lamptey

----------


## ommohamed

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Re: ‏
From:  Richard BELLIN (rbellin@unog.ch) on behalf of World Casino Directory (World_Casino_Directory%UNGVA@unog.un.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 02, 2009 7:19:58 AM 
To:   



We are notifying you on our Online Draw held few days ago, where your Email won the sum of 520,000.00 GBP (Five Hundred and Twenty Thousand Pounds Sterling) in our Online Lottery Drawfrom the World Casino Directory this is our website: www.worldcasinodirectory.com Your e-mail was attached to Ticket no:025-1146-1992-750, Serial no:2113-05, Lucky no:08-11-17-30-32-41bonus no:47,REFNO:BRLFGP2551256/02.The selection process was carried out through random selection in our computerized email selection system(ess) from a database of over 250,000 email addresses drawn from which you were selected.

You are to contact the Courier Company for payment with details given below:

Company Name: UK Parcel Delivery
Contact Person:  Mr. Paul David
Email: parcedel@huskies.com
Tel: +44-703-598-9431

You are advice to confirm your winning with a call to the office of Mr. Paul David.

PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM:
(1) FULL NAME, (2) FULL ADDRESS, (3) NATIONALITY, (4) AGE, (5) OCCUPATION, (6)TELEPHONE NUMBER, (7) COUNTRY

*Winners are advised to keep their winning details/information from the public to avoid Fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending  the prize claim by Winner.

Sincerely,
Stella Roberts (Mrs).

----------


## ommohamed

message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
URGENT REPLY IS NEEDED,please reply here:simontimothy@live.fr‏
From:  MR.SIMON Timothy (simontimothy995@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 03, 2009 10:41:49 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   URGENT REPLY IS NEEDED,please reply here:simontimothy@live.fr 
By your host:   MR. SIMON Timothy 

Date:   Sunday May 3, 2009  
Time:   10:30 pm - 11:30 pm  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   My name is MR. SIMON TIMOTHY.; I work as the operational manager in account management section in charge of credit and foreign bills in Bank of Africa here in OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO. On a routine inspection I discovered a dormant domiciliary account with a balance sum of $27.2m us dollars (twenty seven million two hundred thousand us dollars). On further discreet investigation, I also discovered that the account holder has died long ago with his family on a plane crash leaving no beneficiary to the account and no other person knows about this account.I am in close contact with the director of the bank here who is willing to approve the transfer to any reliable and trustworthy foreigner with foreign bank account because the former operator of the a/c is a foreigner and from Germany in particular. I am certainly sure that he has no written or oral WILL attached to the account, no beneficiary and nobody will come again for the claim of this money. It is only a foreigner who can claim this money with legal claims to the account holder which I will provide to you if you are interested, therefore I need your cooperation in this transaction.The difference in country of origins is not a hindrance to the success of this transaction. This money will remain useless in this dormant account if I did not transfer the fund out to a foreign account and it will be very easy for us now to transfer this fund hence the governor of the central Bank Of BURKINA FASO has instructed all banks in BURKINA FASO to release all the pending fund to the owners or their next of kin.I will provide the necessary information needed in order to claim this money. I only need your cooperation as a foreigner to provide your safe bank account information for the transfer. All arrangement that will ensure a smooth transfer of the fund to the account which you are to nominate is already in place. You should also provide me with your direct phone lines for easy communication. I wish for utmost confidentiality in handling this transaction.Let me hear from you URGENTLY. Please treat this business with almost confidentiality and send me the Following:1)Your Full Name,2)Age,3)Your personal phone numbers,4)Country,5)Your passport or photo,6)Your Occupation,I will send you the details of this transaction as soon as i hear from you thanks, trusting to hear from you immediately with your contact information's.Yours faithfully, please go through thissite:http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm,MR. SIMON TIMOTHY.,please reply here:simontimothy@live.fr  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Lottery Winning Receipt.{You Have Won}..‏
From:  SUSAN MOORE (lcoetzee@gam.co.za)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 04, 2009 12:54:23 AM 
To:   

Dear Winner, We are pleased to inform you that as a result of our recentUK NATIONAL LOTTERY DRAWS (#679) held on the 1st of Jan, 2009.Your e-mail address attached to ticket number: 78945327856619 withserial number 445/02 which consequently won in the 2nd category withthe following Winning Numbers 6,8,10,13,22,32 Bonus No. 3. You have therefore been approved for a lump sum pay out of&#194;£1,750,000.00 POUNDS STERLING.{One Million Seven Hundred AndFifty Thousand Pounds sterling}.Note that all participants in thislottery program have been selected randomly through a computer ballot systemdrawn from over 200,000 companies and 30,000,000 individual emailaddresses from all search engines and web sites. This programme is strictly for international participants ONLY! You have to send following details in order to fascilitate theprocessing andrelease of your winning.Name: ..............................Nationality:........  ................Country of residence: ..............Tel number: ........................Occupation: ........................Sex: ...............................Age:...............  .................Winning E-mail Address:.............Draw Number:........................Amount Won:.........................Ticket Number:......................Winning Numbers:....................Serial Number:......................This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claims andunwarranted abuse of this program by some winners.You are requested tocontact yourclaims officer Rev.Steven Gary ,to assist you with the processing ofyour winnings and subsequent payments.--------------------------------------------Claimsofficer: Rev.Steven GaryEmail:stevenclaimsdept@live.comTel: +448706260186 (pin no 3688)--------------------------------------------Yours Truly,Online Coordinator. ________________________________________________ Message sent using GamCoWebMail

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Promotions/Prize Award Department‏
From:  ovrewa@centrum.cz 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 04, 2009 12 :20: 00 AM 
To:   

Promotions/Prize Award Department

Email Lottery Award.
Congratulaions.
Loomis Spain Sa
Calle Emilio Mario 108
28002,Madrid Spain.

Attention Lucky Winner,
Madrid,30 April.2009

Our entire Board wish to congratulate you over your email success in 
our 2009 email promotions.We are happy to inform you that your email 
address have emerged the Prime winner of 620,000 Euros.
It is a promotional program aimed at encouraging internet users.
Your email address is attached to Ref No:Es/447/0-01/08/5-08/Sl, 
Batch No:Eu/008/224/134/08, 
Serial No:Sl08,Lucky No:Es008-Sl/008; and Promotion Date:30
April.2009. 
To claim your winning prize,you are to contact the Appointed and 
Sole Agent below as soon as possible for the immediate release of 
your Winning Price.

1) Your Full Name: 
2) Your Telephone Number: 
3) Your Mobile Number: 
4) Fax Number(If any)

Dr.Walter Perez
Loomis Spain Sa 
Email :: rlaim@ozu.es

Congratulations once again.

kind Regards,
Anita Mendl(Mrs).Award Co-Ordinator.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I AM WAITING FOR YOUR URGENT REPLY AND CALL 00226-78-22-85-45‏
From:  mouhamed hassan (mouhamed.hassan.206@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 03, 2009 1:29:20 AM 
To:   

FROM MR.MOUHAMED HASSAN 
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER,
BANK OF AFRICAN (BOA)
OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO.
TELEPHONE 00226-78-22 85 45

Dear Friend

I sourced your email from a human resource profile database in the chamber, I am the manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance department of Bank of Africa (BOA) here in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. 

In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of US$14.5million dollars in an account that belonging to one of our foreign customer.Mr Christian Eich who died along with his entire family on Monday, 31 July, 2000 in a plane crash in Paris. Please visit this site that is one of the evidence.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm 

For more information if you are intrested contact me,
Thanks for your cooperation
Expecting to hear from you as soon as you read this mail,
(FILL THIS INFORMATIONS)
1. YOUR FULL NAME 
2. AGE.............
3. OCCUPATION.......
4. FAX..............
5. TELEPHONE........
7. COUNTRY..........

Trusting to hear from you immediately.

MR.MOUHAMED HASSAN
Bill and exchange manager,
Bank Of Africa (BOA)

----------


## ommohamed

00 (Fifteen Million United States Dollars) into your personal or This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re‏
From:  Dr.Anderson Brown (andsbrowna4@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 02, 2009 8:28:39 PM 
To:   

                STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL 

OFFICE OF THE CHAIRMAN
CONTRACT AWARD COMMITTEE
ECOWAS HEADQUARTERS
60 RUE DU COMMERCE
REPUBLIC OF  BENIN  


                        ACCOUNT PROVISION FOR USD15M

ATTN:PLS

I am Dr.Anderson Brown, The Chairman, Contract Award Committee of the ECONOMIC COMMUNITY OF WEST AFRICAN STATES ( ECOWAS)with its fund Headquarters here in Republic of Benin

After discussing my view and your profile with my colleagues,they were satisfied and so i decided to contact you immediately for this mutual business relationship.We wish to transfer the sum of USD15,000,000company`s bank account.

This fund was a residue of the over invoiced contract bills awarded by us for the supply of  ammunitions,militaryhard/softwares,pharmaceuticals/medical items,light and heavy duty vehicles, apperals and other administrative logistics etc for the ECOMOG in Sierria-Leone,Abidjan and Liberia during the Peace Keeping Projects.

This DEAL was deliberately hatched out and carefully protected with all the attendant lope holes sealed off.As the Chairman of CAC,I have the cooperation and mandate of the Financial Director and the Secretary of the Organization to conclude this deal.We arranged and over invoiced the contract funds supplied by different companies from different countries during the crisis. It was our consensus to seek the assistance of a willing foreigner to provide us with the facilities to transfer this money out of West Africa.This is borne out of our believe in the non-stable and sporous political nature of this sub-region.

The original contractors have been duely paid by the Banque Centrale Des Etats De L`Afrique De L`Ouest (Central Bank of the West African States)through our bankers-Societe Generale Banque.This balance is suspended in the escrow accounts awaiting claims by any foreign company of our choice. We intend to pay out this fund NOW as the organization is winding up its activities since the aim of returning PEACE to the countries and the coast has been achieved.

Based on the laws and ethics of employment,we as civil servants working under this organization, are not allowed to operate a foreign account. This is the more reason why we needed your assistance to provide an account that can sustain this fund for safe keeping and our future investment with your comprehensive advise,assistance and partnership in your country. 

It is however agreed,as the account owner in this deal to allow you 35% of the entire sum as compensation, 60% will be held on trust for us while 5% will be used to defray any incidental charges and cost during the course of the transaction.

This transaction will be successfully concluded within 14 days if you accord us your unalloyed and due cooperation.

               You should provide the followings; 

  1. YOUR COMPANY`S NAME WITH COMPLETE ADDRESS,
    TEL AND FAX NUMBERS.(if available)

  2.THE NAME OF YOUR BANK,ITS ADDRESS 
     WITH TEL,FAX  AND TELEX NUMBERS.

  3.THE ACCOUNT NUMBER  

  4.THE COMPLETE MAILING ADRRESS OF THE  BENEFICIARY  WITH  TELEPHONE  AND FAX NUMBERS.

Upon the receipt of this information,the documents and approvals with the texts will be sent to you for confirmation and then forwarded to the organisation for ratification and subsequent payment.

As with the case of all organised (sensitive)and conspired DEALS,we solicit your unreserved confidentiality and utmost secrecy in this business. We hope to retire peacefully and lead a honourable business life afterwards.There are no risks involved.

CALL OR EMAIL ME UPON RECEIPT OF THIS MESSAGES FOR MORE DETAILS ,

Best Regards,

Dr.Anderson Brown
+229 972 39 038

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
urgent response‏
From:  jennylowe2009@gmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 02, 2009 11 :52: 01 AM 
To:  jennylowe2009@gmail.com 

 Good Day.sir/ma  My name is Mr. Song Lile, I am the credit officer in Hang Seng Bank, Hong Kong. I have a business proposal in the tune of $19.5m to be transferred to an offshore account with your assistance. After the successful transfer, we shall share in ratio of 30% for you and 70% for me. Should you be interested, please respond to my letter immediately,so we can commence all arrangements and I will give you more information on the project and how we would handle it. Please treat this business with utmost confidentiality. You can contact me on my private email ::(:  DR Owen John EMAIL: drowen_john000711@yahoo.com ) and send me the following information for documentation purpose:  (1)Full names: (2)private phone number: (3)current residential address: (4)Occupation: (5)Age and Sex: I look forward to hearing from you.  Kind Regards, Mr. Song Lile     This message was sent via FindLaw's free online calendar. Register now at http://login.findlaw.com/scripts/register and sign up for your online calendar from Findlaw!

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM MIKE WILLIAMS‏
From:  mikewilliams2008@cantv.net (mikewilliams2008@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 02, 2009 8 :25: 37 AM 
To:  mikewilliams2008@cantv.net 

FROM MIKE WILLIAMS 
Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire


Dear Respectful,

Warm greetings to you and your family in the name of our lord Jesus Christ. I am Mike Williams the only son of late Mr and Mrs RichardWilliams. My father was a very wealthy Rubber plantation merchant and the managing director of Agro Williams rubber plantation farm in Freetown, the economic capital city of Sierra-Leone, my father was poisoned to death by his business associates on one of their outings on a business trip.

My mother died when I was a baby and since then my father took me and my only kid sister (Joy) so special. Before the death of my father on November 2008 in a private hospital here in Abidjan, he secretly called me on his bed side and told me that he has the sum of Seven Million, five hundred thousand United State Dollars.USD($7.500,000) left in fixed / suspense account in one of the prime bank here in Europe ,that he used my name as his only son for the next of Kin in depositing of the fund.

He also explained to me that it was because of this wealth that he was poisoned by his business associates. That I should seek for a foreign partner in a country of my choice where I will transfer this money and use it for investment purpose such as real estate management or hotel management.

Now, I am honourably seeking your assistance in the following ways:
(1) To serve as a guardian and foreign co-beneficiary of this fund.

(2) To make arrangement for me and my sister to come over to your country to further our education and to secure resident permit in your country.

I am willing to offer you 15% of the total sum as compensation for your effort/input after the transfer of this fund into your account overseas.

Thank you for your signify interest to assist me and my sister. Hoping to hear from you soon. May God bless you and preserve our friendship in good faith.

Best Regards,
Mike Williams.

----------


## ommohamed

his message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY‏
From:  Tuoga Kajima (tuoga005@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 02, 2009 5 :10: 44 AM 
To:  dr_hytham@hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY 
By your host:   Tuoga Kajima 

Date:   Friday May 1, 2009  
Time:   9:00 pm - 10:00 pm  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   Dear friend my name is Dr tuoga kajima I am the manager of auditing and accounting department of BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) here in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum $15 million us dollars in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer (MR. RICHARD BURSON from Florida, U.S.A) who died along with his entire family on November 1999 in a plane crash.Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we can not release it unless some body applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased. unfortunately i learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to make this business proposal to you,so that the money can be release to you as the next of kin.upon your reply I will send you full details on how the business will be executed, send me your contact information. 1.Age.(2)Residential adress(3) occupation(4)private telephone.Waiting to hear from you,My Regards.  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Inc. All Rights Reserved | Terms of Service | Privacy Policy

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Confirmation Serial Number: HMML235524453‏
From:  Linda Jansen (ljansen@terra.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 03, 2009 4 :23: 51 PM 
To:   

Confirmation Serial Number: HMML235524453Reply to E-mail to: euromns055@aim.comDe Europe Email Sweepstakes program.This is to inform you that your Email Address attached to a Ticket Number (15-21-4-19-27-44) has won the prize Sum of EUR1.000,000.00 Only (One Million Euro Only), in an Email Sweepstakes program held on the 30th April 2009.contact person: Mr. Freddy JohanTEL: 0031-643-664-679 Reply to E-mail to: euromns055@aim.comBelow are your Winning Datas:Email Ticket Number 15-21-4-19-27-44Reference Number: 78-45-2-12-47-66-4Draw Lucky Number:8-17-10-13-37/ :: 7Batch Number :JKPN44521412,Serial Number: HMML235524453Please note that all winning must be claim not later than 30 working daysSincerely, Mrs. Linda Jansen.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

**YOUR VISA CARD**‏
From:  colin david (info@ikobo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 05, 2009 4:29:01 AM 
To:  info@ikobo.com 

 -- Our Ref: IKG/NG/ICOYour Ref: iKobo is a company that specializes in money transfer through Visa Card. Aspart of our commitment in bringing our services to the world, iKobo wishesto announce to you that your email emerged as one of the lucky winners toreceive a grant of 2.5 million US Dollars. This fund would be made available to you through an iKobo Visa card. Wehave concluded plans to deliver this card to you as soon as possible. Ifyou are interested in claiming your funds, please contact the Visa carddispatch center(colindpt001@yahoo.com.hk) with the following details: FULL NAME:DELIVERY ADDRESS:PHONE NUMBER:COUNTRY:OCCUPATION:MARITAL STATUS:SEX:AGE: As soon as we receive the above details we shall immediately proceed withthe delivery of your card. You have to stop communication with any otherperson(s) or office (s) to avoid hitches in receiving your payment. We lookforward to hearing from you soon. NOTE: The only fee you are to make is the cost of Delivery of your VISACARD Grant of 2.5 million US Dollars, cost of Delivery is $85 US Dollars Best RegardsColin Davidwww.ikobo.com

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

please help me‏
From:  Mr Frank Williams (frank_williams333@centrum.sk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 05, 2009 9 :20: 19 AM 
To:   

Good Day Dearest Please i want you to know that it's not by mistake I am contacting you but by the special grace of God. I am 17 years frank williams and the only child of my late parents {Chief. Steve and Mrs Angela williams} presently I am staying in a church. My father established his gold business in Accra Ghana, and he died shortly of heart attack, His death has now made me an orphan and i am exposed to danger. Before the death of my father,he called me on his bed side and reveal to me about some funds $11.2 million U.S.Dollars and some gold dust that he packed inside two metallic trunk boxes which he deposited with a Security Company here in Accra Ghana as a family treasure He told me that he used my name as his only child as his next of kin to the deposit and in case he fails to make it that I should take care of myself and get someone to help invest the money for me.  I have all the papers with me here and my father did not disclose the content of the two trunk boxes to the security company to avoids the officials from raising eye brows to the funds. Presently I have contacted the security company about my claim of the trunk boxes but the security company told me that my father made an agreement with the company management that they should not release the two trunk boxes to me without a foreign partner that is why i am seeking for your assistance to help me stand before the company as my foreign beneficiary partner or my guardian to receive the trunk boxes in your country so that i can come over to meet you and continue my education. Please stand for me and help me claim the trunk boxes so that i will come there for my medical school. You will also help me for the investment of the fund in a viablebusiness there in your country, i will be very glad if you can come to Ghana here to meet me so that i can take you direct to the company. I am willing to offer to you 15% of the total sum as a compensation for your help. Thank you help me.  Frank Williams

----------


## ommohamed

هذا بلاغ لكل من يهمه الامر
الى اقارب ياسر عرفات
وسها عرفات
الى الشعب الفلسطيني
الى اي عربي يحب او حتى يكره ياسر عرفات
ارجو ابلاغ النائب العام
او حتى النائب اللي غرق
فهذا اتهام ايضا لياسر عرفات بسرقةحوالي7مليارات دولار
وارجو اعطائي نسبة10%في حالة كوني سببا في انقاذ هذه الاموال
وارجو اعطائي اياها من المنبع
بدلا من تكليفي بجمع نسبتي من  الشعب الفلسطيني الشقيق فردا فردا
اليكم هذه المهزلة
وربما صاحب الايه ميل صهيوني
آهو منه بيسرق
وبرضه بيسيئ لياسر عرفات
اليكم:

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mrs. Suha Arafat of Palestinian Leader (STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL)‏
From:  suha arafat (suhaarafat00132@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 05, 2009 1 :27: 35 PM 
To:   

From Mrs. Suha Arafat 

Private Email: suha022a@gmail.com 



                                                                STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL 

Dear Intending partner,

This mail may not be surprising to you if you have been following current events in the I international media with reference to the Middle East and Palestine in particular, I am Mrs.SUHA ARAFAT the wife of YASSER ARAFAT, the Palestinian Leader who died recently in Paris. 



Since his death and even prior to the announcement, I have been thrown into a state of
antagonism, confusion, humiliation, frustration and hopelessness by the present leadership of the Palestinian Liberation Organization and the new Prime Minister. 

</ STRONG>  

 I have even been subjected to physical and psychological torture. As a widow that is so
traumatized, I have lost confidence with everybody in the country at the moment.

You must have heard over the media reports and the Internet on the discovery of some fund in my husband secret bank account and companies and the allegations of some huge sums of money deposited by my husband in my name of which I have refuses to disclose or give up to the corrupt Palestine Government. 



In fact the total sum allegedly discovered by the Government so far is in the tune of about $6.5 Billion Dollars. And they are not relenting on their effort to make me poor for life. 

As you know, hence my desire for a foreign assistance. 

You can visit the broadcast below for better understanding of what I am talking about;
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/mid...st/3479937.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/mid...st/3995769.stm

I have deposited the sum of 20 million dollars with a private security firm abroad whose name is withheld for now until we open communication. I shall be grateful if you could receive this fund into your bank account for safe keeping and any Investment opportunity. 

This arrangement is known to you and my personal Attorney. He might be dealing with you directly for security reasons as the case may be. In view of the above, if you are willing to assist for our mutual benefits, we will have to negotiate on your Percentage share of the $20,000,000 that will be kept in your position for a while and invested in your name for my
trust. 

Please if you are honest, I am going to entrust more funds in your care as this is one of the legacy we keep for our children. In case you don't accept please do not let me out to the security and international media as I am giving you this information in total trust and confidence I will greatly appreciate if you accept my proposal in good faith. 


 Mrs. Suha Arafat 

On be-half of my family.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Batch:074/05/ZY369
From:  Irish Online News (wilsonbusiness@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, May 06, 2009 6 :10: 15 AM 
To:  .@bellnet.ca 
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

You've earned 750,000.Send Necessary Information:Name,Age,Country

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CHEVRON TEXACO OIL AND GAS COMPANY NEED YOUR ATTENTION NOW.CONTACT: carlcollinschevrontexaco7@live.com
From:  Downe, Edward (EDowne@newhaven.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, May 06, 2009 3:19:48 PM 
To:   

Chevron Texaco Oil and Gas Company,
Chevron House,
30 Raffles Place,#25-00
Singapore 048622.


Dear Sir/Madam,


Good day to You and Compliment Of the Season. My name Is Mr Downe Edward and I am the Company's Secretary Of Chevron Texaco Oil and Gas Company In Singapore(ASIA DISTRICT).


Please, If this Email Address Is For You, I wish to Congratulate You and Inform You that Your Urgent Attention Is Needed at Our Branch Office In the United Kingdom as We Have Good News For You. I Advise You Contact The Officer Incharge Within the Next 24hrs to Get the News Of this Life Transforming Offer Coming to You From this Great Company.


Do Contact the Officer-incharge With the Information Below:

Carl Collins
carlcollinschevrontexaco7@live.com

Understand that we are not disclosing the good news via this email, for security reason as the information to Be given to you are vital and sensitive and will be explained in details soon as you contact the officer with the above information.


I want to congratulate you in advance and please do not forget to Help the Poor In the society when chevron texaco makes you a beneficiary Of there world of wealth.


Yours faithfully,
Downe Edward (Mr)
For the ChiefExecutive Officer (CEO),
Chevron Texaco Oil and Gas Company,
Singapore, Asia.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
URGENT REPLY IS NEEDED,please reply here:simontimothy@live.fr
From:  MR.SIMON Timothy (simontimothy@live.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, May 06, 2009 8 :27: 28 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   URGENT REPLY IS NEEDED,please reply here:simontimothy@live.fr 
By your host:   MR. SIMON Timothy 

Date:   Wednesday May 6, 2009  
Time:   1:00 pm - 2:00 pm  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   My name is MR. SIMON TIMOTHY.; I work as the operational manager in account management section in charge of credit and foreign bills in Bank of Africa here in OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO. On a routine inspection I discovered a dormant domiciliary account with a balance sum of $27.2m us dollars (twenty seven million two hundred thousand us dollars). On further discreet investigation, I also discovered that the account holder has died long ago with his family on a plane crash leaving no beneficiary to the account and no other person knows about this account.I am in close contact with the director of the bank here who is willing to approve the transfer to any reliable and trustworthy foreigner with foreign bank account because the former operator of the a/c is a foreigner and from Germany in particular. I am certainly sure that he has no written or oral WILL attached to the account, no beneficiary and nobody will come again for the claim of this money. It is only a foreigner who can claim this money with legal claims to the account holder which I will provide to you if you are interested, therefore I need your cooperation in this transaction.The difference in country of origins is not a hindrance to the success of this transaction. This money will remain useless in this dormant account if I did not transfer the fund out to a foreign account and it will be very easy for us now to transfer this fund hence the governor of the central Bank Of BURKINA FASO has instructed all banks in BURKINA FASO to release all the pending fund to the owners or their next of kin.I will provide the necessary information needed in order to claim this money. I only need your cooperation as a foreigner to provide your safe bank account information for the transfer. All arrangement that will ensure a smooth transfer of the fund to the account which you are to nominate is already in place. You should also provide me with your direct phone lines for easy communication. I wish for utmost confidentiality in handling this transaction.Let me hear from you URGENTLY. Please treat this business with almost confidentiality and send me the Following:1)Your Full Name,2)Age,3)Your personal phone numbers,4)Country,5)Your passport or photo,6)Your Occupation,I will send you the details of this transaction as soon as i hear from you thanks, trusting to hear from you immediately with your contact information's.Yours faithfully, please go through thissite:http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm,MR. SIMON TIMOTHY.,please reply here:simontimothy@live.fr

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I AM WAITING FOR YOUR URGENT REPLY
From:  mouhamed hassan (mouhamed.hassan.3012@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, May 06, 2009 9:26:35 PM 
To:   

FROM MR.MOUHAMED HASSAN 
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER,
BANK OF AFRICAN (BOA)
OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO.
TELEPHONE 00226-78-22 85 45

Dear Friend

I sourced your email from a human resource profile database in the chamber, I am the manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance department of Bank of Africa (BOA) here in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. 

In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of US$14.5million dollars in an account that belonging to one of our foreign customer.Mr Christian Eich who died along with his entire family on Monday, 31 July, 2000 in a plane crash in Paris. Please visit this site that is one of the evidence.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm 

For more information if you are intrested contact me,
Thanks for your cooperation
Expecting to hear from you as soon as you read this mail,
(FILL THIS INFORMATIONS)
1. YOUR FULL NAME 
2. AGE.............
3. OCCUPATION.......
4. FAX..............
5. TELEPHONE........
7. COUNTRY..........

Trusting to hear from you immediately.

MR.MOUHAMED HASSAN
Bill and exchange manager,
Bank Of Africa (BOA)

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
DEAR SIR/MADAM URGENT REPLY
From:  Mr Chris Newson (chris_newson_atm_2008@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, May 06, 2009 2 :06: 04 AM 
To:   

Stanbic IBTC Bank PlcA Member of Standard Bank Grouphttp://www.stanbicibtcbank.com/portal/site/nigeriaHead OfficeIBTC PlaceWalter Carrington CrescentP.O.Box 71707Victoria IslandLagosNigeria   Our Ref: FGN/IBTC/#31/07; Your Ref:.....................; Date:05/04/2009.   This Email is intended for the named recipient only and may contain privileged and confidential information. If you have received this email in error, please notify us immediately. Please do not disclose the contents to anyone or copy it to outside parties. Thank you.    Attn: Sir/Madam   This is the acknowledgment of your Email. Our great institution (STANBIC IBTC Bank) has marshalled out secured procedures to execute the release of your Fund via ATM CARD because of imposters and scam activities going on in the global world today. This is also the reason why the federal government has instructed our Bank to verify all Funds before releasing it to the intended beneficiary.   It is my pleasure to inform you that you are not the only beneficiary that we paid through this method we previously paid our American and Canadian beneficiary which I am forwarding their tracking numbers for verifications.    Kindly, track it online on www.FedEx.com for more clarification andverification.    (1) 856467606835(2) 856467606570(3) 858407652831(4) 856475238735(5) 856475238768(6) 856475238757(7) 858407652783(8) 856475238963(9) 856467606673  you can ask some of other beneficiaries who have received their ATM CARDS. Mr. John Steve Jr. from USA(Email:johnsteve00001@hotmail.com),Mr. James Brown from USA (Email:mr.jamesbrown200812@yahoo.com),   Feel free to contact any of them for your verification.Base on the above procedures, you are mandated to furnish this office with the below information to enable we computerize your ATM CARD:  1) Full Name2) Full Address where the ATM CARD would be delivered to (PO Box notacceptable)3) Direct Phone contact4) Means of Identification; either International passport or driverslicense.  Please confirm message well-granted and be also advised to stop all communication with other offices regarding your PAYMENT from the Central Bank of Nigeria.  Kindly confirm this message and get back to me as soon as possible Call me on this phone number for more clarification and discussions +234 7087 903389 Thanks for working with us.   Yours in service.   Mr Chris Newson   Chief Executive Officer+234 7035 655 902  http://www.stanbicibtcbank.com/porta...8c4RCRDStanbic IBTCBank Plaza, 14th Floor, 51/55 Broad Street, Victoria Island,Lagos Nigeria.Telex 388401, Telegrams AFBNAFOREX SWIFT MIDDLEDB22DirectOverseasFacsimile:+447092868198 Telephone:+ 234-80-88442687Regulated by the Financial Services Authority Registered in Nigeria &Wales Number (14259), Registered Office AfriBank Plaza, 14th Floor,51/55 Broad Street, Victoria Island, Lagos Nigeria.

----------


## ommohamed

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

you won money
From:  email selection NYC Promo (emsenycp20@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 07, 2009 10 :22: 25 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 bonaza.doc (27.4 KB)  


see attach file below

----------


## ommohamed

REFERENCE NUMBER #: UKL/478593G9/19
From:  UK e-LOTTERY PROMOTION 2009 (brunomascetti@cablenet.com.ar)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 07, 2009 9:14:34 AM 
To:   
Cc:  doesterwin@hotmail.com; dofahad@hotmail.com; dogan_gumrukleme@hotmail.com; doha606@hotmail.com; doha90@hotmail.com; dolcezza.girl-ad@hotmail.com; dolladolla81@hotmail.com; dolly556@hotmail.com; dollydolly_94@hotmail.com; dolphin@hotmail.com; dominantau@hotmail.com; dominion_mzd@hotmail.com; dominiquecordier@hotmail.com; dona_queen_2003@hotmail.com; donbmarks@hotmail.com; doneone@hotmail.com; dongaise@hotmail.com; dongnan1801@hotmail.com; doni_4_ever@hotmail.com; donkramer@hotmail.com; donna172@hotmail.com; donnamariefitz@hotmail.com; donnie.moody@hotmail.com; donnyjanet@hotmail.com; donotspam_larry_brasfield@hotmail.com; dont_cry_honey@hotmail.com; doody_man14@hotmail.com; doolys1@hotmail.com; Doom.Doom2008@hotmail.com; doomed_blondie1@hotmail.com; dostal70@hotmail.com; douglasoliver@hotmail.com; doukkoure@hotmail.com; dounia_la86@hotmail.com; dounia_sed@hotmail.com; dovegirl50@hotmail.com; dowaisn64@hotmail.com; doyorel@hotmail.com; dr-adams2006@hotmail.com; dr-ahh@hotma.cablenet.net.ar; il.com@vidar.cablenet.net.ar; DR-BONDOK@HOTMAIL.COM; Dr-Graphics@hotmail.com; dr-khaled.kilani@hotmail.com; Dr-King@hotmail.com; Dr-L0rd@hotmail.com; Dr-NightMare@hotmail.com; Dr-Prince@hotmail.com; Dr-R0YaL@hotmail.com; dr-sweet2003@hotmail.com; Dr-YousseF@hotmail.com; Dr.adnanb@hotmail.com; dr.ahmed-hasan@hotmail.com; dr.aliismail@hotmail.com; Dr.Belalgw_cappo@hotmail.com; dr.deather@hotmail.com; Dr.Fahad-11@hotmail.com; dr.fahadsamawi@hotmail.com; dr.ghareeb@hotmail.com; Dr.GSM@hotmail.com; dr.khalid-madina@hotmail.com; dr.khalid2020@hotmail.com; dr.l.ghaith@hotmail.com; Dr.Mohtaref@hotmail.com; dr.moody2007@hotmail.com; dr.mtj@hotmail.com; dr.yami@hotmail.com; dr.yasser@hotmail.com; dr4uuu@hotmail.com; dr_a2000@hotmail.com; dr_ahmedkhaled@hotmail.com; dr_al_asfour@hotmail.com; dr_alawees@hotmail.com; dr_alsuwaidi@hotmail.com; dr_althani99@hotmail.com; dr_areejalowfi@hotmail.com; dr_arunkulkarni@hotmail.com; dr_ashraf_4@hotmail.com; dr_dagamaali80@hotmail.com; dr_dan14@hotmail.com; dr_dodo2003@hotmail.com; dr_emo33@hotmail.com; dr_f_93@hotmail.com; dr_faheem@hotmail.com; dr_hadjalim@hotmail.com; dr_hamad_alqahtani@hotmail.com; dr_husni@hotmail.com; dr_hytham@hotmail.com; dr_islamamin@hotmail.com; dr_j_alrasheid@hotmail.com; dr_laghari@hotmail.com; dr_mahamama@hotmail.com; dr_mahmoud@hotmail.com; dr_mms_2@Hotmail.com; Dr_Mohammed_4@hotmail.com; dr_nadia2010@hotmail.com; dr_nazar@hotmail.com; dr_ostrich@hotmail.com; dr_sajjadbaloch@hotmail.com 

REFERENCE NUMBER #: UKL/478593G9/19WINNING TICKET #: 112-4540-525-106 This e-mail is to congratulate you as your email address has won you a cashprize of 715,000.00 in our Online Lottery Sweepstakes Promotion held inLondon 2009. To file your claims, contact; Agent: Barr. Alex WilfredE-mail: asign.uknlclaim.alexwelfred@windowslive.com Tel: +44 70359 08651+44 70359 18525 Note: You are required to tender your Full Name(s) & Reference # (same asabove) Full Address, Country Of Residence, Occupation, Age, Sex, TelephoneNumber to the claims agent, via email for a valid response. Congratulationsfrom all members and staffs of this program. Thank you for being a part ofthis online lottery promotion.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From: David Smith (Please Help)
From:  davidsmith2009@cantv.net (davidsmith2009@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 07, 2009 10 :10: 33 PM 
To:  davidsmith2009@cantv.net 

From: David Smith (Please Help)

Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire

Dear Respectful,

After much consideration and in good faith, I feel that I can confide in you. Iam David Smith, the Son of the late assassinated senator in Zimbabwe Mr Edwin Smith but presently I am in Abidjan, capital city of Ivory Coast in West Africa, for the past two months now. My mother Mrs Tabitha Marume Smith, was shot and killed by soldiers at Chiwetu Rest Camp, Percy Muchiwa, for more verification, here is the web site www.allafrica.com/stories/200805010665.html 

I want you to assist me withdraw and transfer my dad money the sum of (US$4.5M) which he deposited in one of the prime bank basd here in Cote d'Ivoire into your account in your country and also take me and my only sister out of here that had made us orpharn. Why I contacted you was that I went to the bank to withdraw this money since my
late father use my name as the next of kin to the deposit but I was told by the bank that my late father made an agreement with them that I have to get to the age of 25years before I can make claim of the money or alternatively I should provide a guardian who can make the claim on my behalf and that was why I contacted you. 

I humbly need your assistance in the following ways:

1) To help get this money transferred to you.

2) To serve as the guardian and foreign beneficiary of the deposited money

3) To make an arrangement for me and my sister to come over after this money is transferred.

4) To look for a good venture where the money will be invested. 

I am ready to compensate you for your effort in assisting me. 

Youre sincerely,
David Smith,

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM MIKE WILLIAMS
From:  mikewilliams2008@cantv.net (mikewilliams2008@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 08, 2009 2 :56: 35 AM 
To:  mikewilliams2008@cantv.net 

FROM MIKE WILLIAMS 
Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire


Dear Respectful,

Warm greetings to you and your family in the name of our lord Jesus Christ. I am Mike Williams the only son of late Mr and Mrs RichardWilliams. My father was a very wealthy Rubber plantation merchant and the managing director of Agro Williams rubber plantation farm in Freetown, the economic capital city of Sierra-Leone, my father was poisoned to death by his business associates on one of their outings on a business trip.

My mother died when I was a baby and since then my father took me and my only kid sister (Joy) so special. Before the death of my father on November 2008 in a private hospital here in Abidjan, he secretly called me on his bed side and told me that he has the sum of Seven Million, five hundred thousand United State Dollars.USD($7.500,000) left in fixed / suspense account in one of the prime bank here in Europe ,that he used my name as his only son for the next of Kin in depositing of the fund.

He also explained to me that it was because of this wealth that he was poisoned by his business associates. That I should seek for a foreign partner in a country of my choice where I will transfer this money and use it for investment purpose such as real estate management or hotel management.

Now, I am honourably seeking your assistance in the following ways:
(1) To serve as a guardian and foreign co-beneficiary of this fund.

(2) To make arrangement for me and my sister to come over to your country to further our education and to secure resident permit in your country.

I am willing to offer you 15% of the total sum as compensation for your effort/input after the transfer of this fund into your account overseas.

Thank you for your signify interest to assist me and my sister. Hoping to hear from you soon. May God bless you and preserve our friendship in good faith.

Best Regards,
Mike Williams.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Business Relationship
From:  Anderson Baker (andb1000@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 07, 2009 7:58:21 AM 
To:   

From: Anderson Baker , 66 Cannon StreetLondon EC4N 6EPUnited KingdomAuditor: Alpha Bank Uk, London - UK. Attention: Sir ,  This letter might surprise you, because we have never met either in person or by correspondence. But I believe it is one day that you got to know someone either physical or through correspondence. Please accept my sincere apologies if my email does not meet your business or personal ethics. I will first introduce myself as Anderson Baker, an auditor with Alpha bank in United Kingdom. One of our accounts, with holding balance of 15,000,000.00GBP(Fifteen Million Great Britain Pounds Sterling) has been dormant, and last operated many years ago. Nobody has done anything as regards to the claiming of this money, because the account owner has no family member or friends that have any knowledge, as to the existence of either the account or the funds; I have decided to find a reliable foreign partner to deal with. My proposition to you, is to seek your consent to present you as the Next of kin and beneficiary of this late client, that the proceeds of thisaccount valued a huge sum, shall be paid to you, and then we can share the amount on a mutually agreed percentage. I will need you to assist me in executing this Business Project . I will give the details. This is a legitimate transaction.You will be paid 40% for your "Management Fees". I need to know first in concealable agreement, if you will be able to handle this with me before I go ahead to give further details ? Should you be interested please provide me with your confidential telephone number and I will provide further details and instructions. Please keep this confidential; I can't afford any crisis. Please note that this must be concluded as soon as possible after that I shall provide you with more details of this operation.  This transaction is totally free of risk and troubles, as the fund is legitimate, and does not originate from drug, money laundry, terrorism or any other illegal act. The funds will be released to you after necessary processes have been followed. As an officer of the bank I cannot be directly connected to this money, that prompted my contacting you, to receive this money into your bank account . The proceeds will be shared 60/40 %. I assure you that , we will have this funds within seven working days, all things been equal . Alternatively, you can write me back with my private email address (andersonbaker1@googlemail.com). As soon as I receive your response I will details you on how we can achieve it successfully .  Mr Anderson Baker .

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hotmail Account Verification!!! Verify Your Account Now To Avoid It Closed (HV2G99AAQ)‏
From:  Windows Live Team (ali_gracy2005@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 09, 2009 7 :25: 17 PM 
To:   



Dear Account User 



CONFIRM YOUR WINDOWS LIVE ACCOUNT SERVICES. VERIFY YOUR FREE HOTMAIL ACCOUNT NOW !!!  



This Email is from Hotmail Customer Care and we are sending it to every Hotmail Email User Accounts Owner for safety. we are having congestions due to the anonymous registration of Hotmail accounts so we are shutting down some Hotmail accounts and your account was among those to be deleted. We are sending this email to you so that you can verify and let us know if you still want to use this account. If you are still interested please confirm your account by filling the space below.Your User name, password, date of birth and your country information would be needed to verify your account. 

Due to the congestion in all Hotmail users and removal of all unused Hotmail Accounts, Hotmail would be shutting down all unused Accounts, You will have to confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Information below after clicking the reply button, or your account will be suspended within 24 hours for security reasons. 

* Username: .............................. 
* Password: ................................ 
* Date of Birth: ............................ 
* Country Or Territory: ................ 

After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconveniences. 

Warning!!! Account owner that refuses to update his/her account after two weeks of receiving this warning will lose his or her account permanently.

Sincerely,
The Windows Live Hotmail Team

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

THANKS AND GOD BLESS YOU.‏
From:  Mr Zuma (zumah338@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 09, 2009 5:50:56 PM 
To:   

THANKS AND GOD BLESS YOU.
MY PRIVATE EMAIL: mrzuma0022@gmail.com


                               Dear Good Friend.

How are you together with your family members?, I think all is well. Despite 
the fact that I did not know you in person or  have i seen you before but due to
the reliable revelation,I decided to share this lucrative opportunity with you,
I have no other choice, so kindly consider this message as vital, believing that
sooner or later we will be multimillonaires, First and formost, I have to
introduce myself to you.

 I AM MR ZUMA HAZAN, THE FOREIGN OPERATIONS MANAGER OF
OUR BANK here in my country, BURKINA FASO WEST
AFRICA.
 I am married with three children;
I want you to assist me in other to transfer the sum of Nineteen Million Three Hundred
United States Currency ($19.3,000,000) into your reliable account as the Next
of Kin to our Foreign Business partner , the original owner of the fund. He was
a foreigner and a multi company holder who died in a plane crash with his family
years ago, he deposited the fund in our bank for his business expansion in
Africa  unfortunately he met this sudden and untimely death and the worst  thing
that happened was the wife who suppose to be the  successor of the account died
alongside with him.

Since the deceased left no body behind to  claim the fund, as a foreigner, you
are in better position for that, and no body will come for the claim after you
have applied. If you are ready to assist me, set up a new bank account or
forward to me any one avialable so that the process will commence .

Iwill guide you on how you should apply for the claim so that everything will
be smooth and correct. After the transfer, i will resign and come over to your
country for the sharing of the fund  base on the fact that it is two man
business.

Finally, note that you are not taking any risk because there will be a legal
back up as  we commence.

reply Fast for more information's.

Regard,

Mr zuma Hazan.

----------


## ommohamed

to carry out a system investigation and discovered that non of  the This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Special request‏
From:  musa01@terra.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 09, 2009 4:50:26 PM 
To:  musa01@terra.com 




Dear Friend, 



I have a proposal for you, this however is not mandatory nor will I in any manner compel you to honour it against your will. 



I am Mr.Musa Sule, a staff of BANK BICIA-B, (one of the leading banks in the Burkina Faso).  Here in this bank existed dormant account for the past 9 years which belong to one of our customers (Mr.Hoel Francois), a french citizen who died  in a Plane crash on Monday 2nd September 1998 GMT 14:22 UK while they were flying from New York to Geneva.

Please see for more information.

http://www.cnn.com/WORLD/9809 /swissair.victims.list/index .html

When I discovered that there had been  no deposits nor withdrawals from this account for this long period, I  decided
family member nor relations of the late person is aware of this  account. Because he died along with his son Hoel Paul Edouard who was suppose to be his next of kin as he stated in the certificate of deposit in my bank

Now I want an account overseas where these fund will be  transfer according to the due process of our bank in order to avoid voilation of any country and international Monetary laws on fund  transfer.



And for the past eleven months I have worked out everything  to ensure a hitch-free operation. The amount is not so much at the moment and plus all the accumulated interest the balance in this account stands at-(US$5.5.million US dollars). Now my questions are:- 



1. Can you handle this project? 



2. Can I give you this trust? 



3. What  will be your commission? If you can sponsor this transfer Consider  this and get back to me as soon as possible. 



To commence this  transaction,I require you to immediately indicate your  interest by a  return e-mail to: musasule53@yahoo.fr



Please send me your full names, private phone / fax number to the above email address.



I expect your urgent  response if you can handle this project. 



Respectfully yours



Musa Sule

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Thanks Alot !!.‏
From:  Mr Alpha. Ou. (mrral21@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 09, 2009 3 :52: 43 PM 
To:   

FROM:MR. ALPHA .K. OUMAR,
The Manager,Audit/Account Section
African Development Bank.(A.D.B.) 
Ouagadougou Burkina-Faso.


Dear Comrade,


How are you today? Hope all is well. Please be informed that I have decided to contact you for a fund transfer transaction worth the sum of US$ 9,300,000.00 into your reliable bank account as the sole NEXT-OF-KIN to the foreign deceased customer of our bank (an International Billionaire French Businessman) who was killed with his entire family by PLANE-CRASH in Central England atmost 5 years ago. Since his death occured, no body have show up as his next of kin for the claim because the account is untraceable. Upon the investigation I carried out from his records, I found out that his foreign business consultant who would have trace the account died earlier before the deceased. Therefore, this is a confidential and sealed deal.

For the success of this transaction, you should apply and act as the only existing NEXT-OF-KIN to the deceased which our bank will replace the deceased account information through proper documentation in position of your own account. This transaction is risk-free, it will never harm your good reputation in your society because no one can trace the account, and on the instant of the transfer of the fund into your account, the chapter of this transaction will be closed entirely.
Note that in a business of this nature, the bank dont want to know your difference between the deceased country, religion or believe because our bank inheritance law is against that. So, it is a preference for us achieve this success without any problem.
Please note down that once the fund get transferred into your account, you will take 39% of the total sum while the rest will be for me as I will arrange myself down to your country to take my share.

I need your urgent response and include your private telephone/mobile numbers for easy communication.Please reply if you can be trusted in this deal.

 Thanks,

Mr Alpha K.Oumar,

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Reference Number: DF-100511‏
From:  Hyundai Department (butlerem@mnstate.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 09, 2009 2:04:45 PM 
To:   

  Reference Number: DF-100511Batch Number: 074/05/ZY369You have just won £500,000.00 G.B.P. in the ongoing HYUNDAI AUTOMOBILE 2009 awareness program lottery which is to mark 40 year anniversary of HYUNDAI MOTOR COMPANY. You are to contact Mr. RICE COOKE (hyundaidepartment1@hotmail.co.uk) Telephone: +44-703-5979-396 with your (1) Name (2) Address (3) Telephone number (4) Sex (5) Nationality.(6)Occupation (7) Age

----------


## ommohamed

E-MAIL TICKET NUMBER    B9665 75604546 199This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FIFA U-17 World Cup Lottery 2009 (You Have Won)!‏
From:  FIFA LOTTERY 2009! (sweetswimmer148@aol.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 09, 2009 8:12:57 AM 
To:   

Office of the Zonal Coordinator
FIFA U-17 World Cup Lottery 2009,
9 Northumberland Avenue London. Wc2n 5bx
Phone No: +4470-4573-9101/+4470-2403-6619.

Dear Winner,

We are pleased to inform you of the result of the annual draw of the FIFA U-17
WORLD CUP LOTTERY 2009 held in London. The online cyber annual draws were    
conducted from a list of 25,000,000 e-mail addresses of individuals and
corporate institutions picked by an advanced automated random computer
search from the Internet.

(No tickets were sold).

Your e-mail address emerged as one of the winners in the 8th/9th category
with the following Qualification Information attached:

TICKET NUMBER     #: 00903228100

FILE REF. NUMBER   NG2010/4.12.14.17.36.42

SERIAL NUMBER   97560

You are therefore to receive a cash prize of USD$850,000.00 (Eight Hundred And
Fifty Thousand Dollars) from our total lottery payout. For security reasons, be
advised to keep your winning information confidential till your claim is processed
upon meeting our statutory obligations, verifications, and general requirements,
as double claim will automatically disqualify your e-mail ticket number.

To file for your claim do contact the Claim Agent with the provided contact
information below:

Name: Rev Matt Elmer (Claims Agent)
Fifa U-17 Lottery Coordinator 2009
Phone No: +4470-4573-9101/+4470-2403-6619
E-mail: fifalttr4@gmail.com
Web: www.fifa.com/u17worldcup/index.html

NOTE: All winnings must be claimed not later than 15 days of this notification,
thereafter unclaimed winning will be returned to the Fifa U-17 World Cup Lottery
2009 and Gambling Board as unclaimed Lottery Payment to be included in the
next draw.

Send the below information to the Claim Agent for the processing of your winning
payment.

WINNERS APPLICATION FORM

NAME: _____________________________

ADDRESS: _____________________________

NATIONALITY: _____________________________

SEX: _____________________________

AGE: _____________________________

PHONE/MOBILE: _____________________________

FAX: _____________________________   

OCCUPATION: _____________________________

COMPANY: _____________________________

WINNING NUMNBER: _____________________________

Congratulations once again from our members of staff and thank you for being
part of our Promotional Program..

Yours In Service,

Mr. Jack Warner (FIFA vice-president)

----------


## ommohamed

All participants for the online version were selected randomly from This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Hello Winner....Serial Number 5368/02‏
From:  MALAYSIAN NATIONAL LOTTERY (kevinmdoyle@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 08, 2009 5:45:59 PM 
To:  ................ 

MALAYSIAN NATIONAL LOTTERY. 3420 PERSIARAN SEPANG 63000CYBER KUALA LUMPUR DARUL EHSAN+60176381208Ref: MY/8420X2/68Batch: 064/05/ZY469 Dear Winner, You are a winner of the MALAYSIA National lottery online program that was held today 9Th Of May,2009You have been approved to claim a sum of $5 million USD.Your e-mail address was attached to ticket number: 56475600545 188 with Serial number 5368/02 drew the lucky numbers:21-32-30-32-33-36, and a bonus number of (17) which subsequently won you the lottery in the 2nd category.You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of $5 Million USD in cash credited to file KTU/9023118308/01. This is from a total cash prize of $20,000,000.00 shared amongst the (4) lucky winners in this category i.e Match 5 plus bonus.
World Wide Web sites through computer draw system and extracted from over 100,000 unions, associations, and corporate bodies that are listed online. You are to contact our AFFILIATE COURIER COMPANY for delivery of your winning certificate and winning cheque of $5 million USDNote for your claims you are advice to send details  1. full Name:.......2. Address:.......3. Nationality:.......4. Date of Birth:....... 5.Occupation:.......6. Phone:.......7. Mobile:....... 8. Fax:....... 9. State of Origin:....... 10.Country:.......11.Sex:....... 12.E-mail Address:....... CONTACT COURIER WITH THE BELOW EMAIL LINK.Inter Action Couriers EMAIL:interaction2009@live.com Contact#:+60176381208Sir Cyril Paul Congratulations once more from all members and staffs of this program. Yours Truly,Goh Song Keng.Online Co-Ordinator -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FIFA U-17 World Cup Lottery 2009 (You Have Won)!‏
From:  FIFA LOTTERY 2009! (sweetswimmer148@aol.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 09, 2009 8:12:29 AM 
To:   

Office of the Zonal Coordinator
FIFA U-17 World Cup Lottery 2009,
9 Northumberland Avenue London. Wc2n 5bx
Phone No: +4470-4573-9101/+4470-2403-6619.

Dear Winner,

We are pleased to inform you of the result of the annual draw of the FIFA U-17 WORLD CUP LOTTERY 2009 held in London. The online cyber annual draws were   conducted from a list of 25,000,000 e-mail addresses of individuals and corporate institutions picked by an advanced automated random computer search from the Internet.

(No tickets were sold).

Your e-mail address emerged as one of the winners in the 9th/10th category with the following Qualification Information attached:

TICKET NUMBER     #: 00903228100

E-MAIL TICKET NUMBER    B9665 75604546 199

FILE REF. NUMBER   NG2010/4.12.14.17.36.42

SERIAL NUMBER   97560

You are therefore to receive a cash prize of USD$850,000.00 (Eight Hundred And Fifty Thousand Dollars) from our total lottery payout. For security reasons, be advised to keep your winning information confidential till your claim is processed upon meeting our statutory obligations, verifications, and general requirements, as double claim will automatically disqualify your e-mail ticket number.

To file for your claim do contact the Claim Agent with the provided contact information below:

Name: Rev Matt Elmer (Claims Agent)
Fifa U-17 Lottery Coordinator 2009
Phone No: +4470-4573-9101/+4470-2403-6619
E-mail: fifalottery09@yahoo.com.hk
Web: www.fifa.com/u17worldcup/index.html

NOTE: All winnings must be claimed not later than 15 days of this notification, thereafter unclaimed winning will be returned to the Fifa U-17 World Cup Lottery 2009 and Gambling Board as unclaimed Lottery Payment to be included in the next draw.

Send the below information to the Claim Agent for the processing of your winning payment.

WINNERS APPLICATION FORM

NAME: _____________________________

ADDRESS: _____________________________

NATIONALITY: _____________________________

SEX: _____________________________

AGE: _____________________________

PHONE/MOBILE: _____________________________

FAX: _____________________________   

OCCUPATION: _____________________________

COMPANY: _____________________________

WINNING NUMNBER: _____________________________

Congratulations once again from our members of staff and thank you for being part of our Promotional Program..

Yours In Service,

Mr. Jack Warner (FIFA vice-president)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A Good Credit Score is 700 or Above. See yours in just 2 easy steps!

----------


## ommohamed

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

you won money‏
From:  email selection NYC Promo (emsenycp20@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 07, 2009 10 :22: 25 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 bonaza.doc (27.4 KB)  


see attach file below               



With our pleasure, we announce your email as the 2nd  category winner of one million euro (€1.000.000) out of two hundred million euro which New York lotto were dashing out to every lucky one in all over the world. Your email attached to the winning lucky jack port number 6930pm96plo:/ code numbers p896541o
New York lotto is expanding their internet lotto promotion worldwide that is the reasons why email random selection was introduces through electronic powerful balloting machine. This machine run jackpots lotto over twenty nine million email and fortunately your email was the second to win so you are therefore approved for a total payment of   one million Euro without any deduction.



1. You must contact your domain agents for immediate released of your winning money at this email below bonazanewyorklottoprom@o2.pl 
His name is Mr Fred Otiya Tel 00226 75671741
2. You must kept your winning number secret and do not show anyone for your own security purpose.
3. You must accept publishing of your pictures when you cash your winning money at your prefer mode of payments.
4. You must not any other person have access to your email for security reason
5. You did not play before you win this money and it’s your email address that won so 
Value your email address which gives you this luck.
6. You must write your real name to the agents because of your Gold electronic card.


Your email profiles shows you are from Africa or Asia that is why you categorized to this our Branch office. If this is an error you can contact us at this Telfax hot line 001 801 92 57 997 or visit our website www.newyorklotto.com 
Copyright 2009.New York Lottery. All rights reserved. The information contained on these pages is believed to be accurate. In the event of a 
discrepancy between the information displayed on this Web site concerning winning numbers and payouts and the information contained in the 
official and certified files maintained by the New York Lottery's Drawing Unit, those maintained by the Drawing official and certified files maintained by the New York Lottery's Drawing Unit

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greetings test‏
From:  Kabba (misskabba2005@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 08, 2009 4 :15: 29 PM 
To:   

Hello,  My name is Ms Linda Kabba and I am writing you from Accra, Ghana... I am originally from Sierra Leone, but living in Ghana as a Refugee..I came to Ghana because of the war that took place in my country some years back and I want to assume you heard about the war that destroy the greater part of my country and took the lives of so many people..The war took the lives of my entire family and I have lived alone these past years as a Refugee inGhana.. The life here has been very horrible for me and I have been struggling to cope with the situation, hence my decision to contact you,with the hope that you might be able to assist me with the following BUSINESS PROPOSAL..  The main reason I have decided to contact you today is to seek your assistance to help me transfer my INHERITED MONEY DEPOSITED IN A SECURITY AND FINANCE COMPANY in Spain ( MADRID, SPAIN ) to your country for investment. I am the next of kin to the DEPOSIT, but because of my lack of experience and the situation with me here as a refugee, I have decided to contact you and I will like you to stand for me as my Trustee and Representative to release the money from the company and transfer it to your country..  I intend to give you the full details upon your willingness to assist me and I will be willing to give you a share of the amount if we succeed in getting the funds to your country. Please note that the money was deposited by my late father in the company and he made the money as a trader in Gold and Diamond and Europe was his trading center.. PLEASE NOTE:  1) You may decide to travel to Spain to meet with the company to release the money for you on my behalf  2) Or you may communicate the company to find out how you can release the consignment on my behalf..  If you are ready to help me transfer the funds to your country, I will give you more details about the money and will introduce you to the management of the company in Spain as my trustee and they will guide you on how to transfer the funds legally. I will provide you with the necessary Legal documents to enable you get the funds transferred to your country and I will join you in your country as soon as you have succeeded in securing the funds for me..  I look forward to hearing from you and I am counting on your cooperation and hope you will show interest in helping me out of my situation..Thank you for your time and do have a wonderful day.  Linda.(kabbahomes2005@gmail.com)

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
****** YOUR EMAIL HAVE WON *******‏
From:  Australian Lottery Inc (aust0oo02@aol.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 08, 2009 9 :22: 29 PM 
To:   

FROM: THE DESK OF THE VICE PRESIDENT INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE AWARDS DEPARTMENT AUSTRALIAN INTERNATIONAL SWEEPSTAKES LOTTERY CORPORATION

REF: 475061725
Batch: 7056490902/188
Winning no: GB8701/LPRC
Date: 5th of May 2009

CONGRATULATION! CONGRATULATION!! CONGRATULATION!!!

Dear Sir/Madam,

We are delighted to inform you of your prize which was released on 4th of May 2009, from the Australian International Lottery programmer, which is fully based on an electronic selection of winners using their e-mai l addresses from some sites.

Your email address was attached to ticket number; 17212 and serial number 7741137002. This batch draws the lucky numbers as follows 5-13-33-37-42 and bonus number 17, which consequently won the lottery in the second category.

You hereby have been approved a lump sum pay of US$500,000.00 (FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS) in cash credit file ref: ILP/HW 47509/09 from the total cash prize shared amongst eight lucky winners in this category. All participants were selected through a computer balloting system drawn form Nine hundred thousand E-mail addresses from Canada, Australia, United States, Asia, Europe, Middle East, Africa and Oceania as part of our international promotion program which is conducted annually?


This Lottery was promoted and sponsored by a conglomerate of some multinational companies as part of their social responsibility to the citizens in t he communities where they have an operational base. Furthermore, your details (e-mail address) falls within our African regional office in Abuja, Nigeria as indicated in your play coupon and your prize of US$500.000.00 will be released to you from this regional branch office in NIGERIA, To file for your claim, please contact our director of finance. Contact the claim agent with this information below

PLEASE NOTE THAT YOU ARE TO SEND THE BELOW
INFORMATION REQUIRED TO CLAIM YOU’RE WINNING PRIZE:

1. Full Name: .........................
2. Address: ........................
3. Nationality: ....................
4. Age: ........................Date of Birth: ......
5. Occupation: ......................
6. Phone: ..........Fax: .....................
7. State of Origin: .........Country: .............. ...
8: Gender: ...................................... 
9:DELIVERY OPTIONS

DELIVERY OPTIONS:
(1): BANK SWIFT WIRE TRANSFER
(2): COME TO OUR OFFSHORE PAYMENT CENTER IN NIGERIA
(3): BY OUR COURIER FIRM,

THE CLAIMS AGENT CONTACT
Name: Mr. Frank Eze
Telephone Number : +2348063317524
EMAIL: director.frankeze@hotmail.com
EMAIL: director.frankeze@fastwebmail.it

Please quote your reference, batch and winning number which can be found on the top left corner of this notification as well as your full name, address and telephone number to help locate you r file easily. For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize released to you.

This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this program by non-participants or unofficial personnel.

Note: all winnings MUST be claimed by the 30th of May, 2009 otherwise all funds will be returned as unclaimed and eventually donated to charity organizations.

YOURS SINCERELY,
Mr.John William

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Cardmember Services‏
From:  ScotiaBank (update@scotia.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 10, 2009 5:43:43 PM 
To:   






Dear ScotiaBank Member, 
We upgrade our system and unfortunately  we delete some parts of our database so we loose some information about your account.

Simply log on to www.scotiabank.com and re-enter your personal information.

Sincerely, 
Cardmember Services

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Your Ref : ABY/NRI-ACCT/7878256589/04‏
From:  Martin Mase (m2mase@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 10, 2009 8:04:38 PM 
To:   

Ref : ABY/NRI-ACCT/7878256589/04 

My Name is Mr.Martin Mase.

I am the auditor and head of computing department of my Bank Branch here in United Kingdom .

There is an account opened in this bank in 2003 and since my inception into office  on 2nd Jan 2009. I found this account and when I investigated deeply to contact the assigned next of kin, I also found that the next of kin to this account an american who lived in London  for over 63Yrs is no more and nobody has operated on this account again after 2004. I took the courage to look for a reliable and honest person who will be capable for this important transaction in order to transfer out $100,000,000 (One Hundred Million U.S Dollars)
After going through some old files, I discovered that if I do not Remit this money out urgently,it will be forfeited for nothing and the Bank might divert the funds to their own accounts.

Please respond immediately I will use my position and influence to effect the legal approval and onward transfer of this fund into your account with appropriate clearance from foreign payment department. You will stand to get 40% while 60% will be for me.Kindly quote the reference (acct) numbers above when responding to this mail.

I will fill you in with further details upon your reply .You can call me directly on this private telephone number so that we can discuss more on how to transfer this funds to your designated account in your country . Tel : + 44 702 408 1938 
Reply to my private email: m1mase@mail.mn

Sincerely yours,
Mr.Martin Mase.

Martin Mase
+44-7024081938
mmase@mail.mn

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY CONFIDENTIAL‏
From:  steve compore (steve_compore016@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 12, 2009 3 :33: 04 PM 
To:   

FROM: MR STEVE COMPORE.
AUDITING / ACCOUNTING DIRECTOR
INTERNATIONAL BANK OF AFRICA(IBA/BOA)
BURKINA-FASO WEST AFRICA.

My dear I am contacting you in regards to a business transfer of a huge sum of money from a deceased account. Though I know that a transaction of this magnitude will make anyone apprehensive and worried, but I am assuring you that all will be well at the end of the day. I decided to contact you due to the urgency of this transaction.

PROPOSITION; I discovered an abandant sum of $11.5M(Eleven Million Five Hundred thousand United states Dollars) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customers who died along with his entire family. Since his death, none of his next-of-kin or relations has come forward to lay claims to this money as the heir. I cannot release the fund from his account unless someone applies for claim as the next-of-kin to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines. 

Upon this discovery, I now seek your permission to have you stand as a next of kin to the deceased as all documentations will be carefully worked out by me for the funds $11.5M(Eleven Million Five Hundred thousand United states Dollars) to be released in your favour as the beneficiary's next of kin.It may interest you to note that I have secured from the probate an order of madamus to locate any of deceased beneficiaries.

Please acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by furnishing me with the following;

1. Your Full Names and Address.
2. Direct Telephone and Fax numbers.

These requirements will enable me file a letter of claim to the appropriate departments for necessary approvals in your favour before the transfer can be made. I shall be compensating you with $4.6 Million Dollars on final conclusion of this project, while the rest $6.9Million shall be for me. Your share stays with you while the rest shall be for me for investment purposes in your country.

 If this proposal is acceptable by you, do not take undue advantage of the trust I have bestowed in you.
Regards,
Your;s faithfully,
 MR STEVE COMPORE(Bill and exchange manager)
 BANK OF AFRICA (BOA).

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dr Azizan A Coker (Call me after going through my proposal @+226-7636 3068)‏
From:  Dr Azizan A Coker (azizan_coker@rocketmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 12, 2009 5:57:35 PM 
To:  \@hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   Dr Azizan A Coker (Call me after going through my proposal @+226-7636 3068) 
By your host:   Dr Azizan A Coker 

Date:   Tuesday May 12, 2009  
Time:   10:00 am - 11:00 am  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   I am Dr Azizan Ahmmed Coker from burkina faso.I want to seek your assistance after my discovery during auditing in my bank as am the manager of Bill and Exchange at the Foriegn Remittance Department of BANK OF AFRICA,In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of USD$25.8million US dollar in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customers who died along with his entire family in plane Crashes 2003.You will be advised to enter the websites that carried an independent report on the crash,http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/africa...dex.html.Thank you for your understanding as i await your urgent response to enable me give you more details and note if intresting kindly email me with information below: Your International passport or ID card........,Your private telephone number...........,Your age.........,Your country..........Regard,Dr Azizan A Coker +226-76363068  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Inc. All Rights Reserved | Terms of Service | Privacy Policy

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOUR APPROVED COMPENSATION PAYMENT‏
From:  UNITED NATION PAYMENT CENTER (unitednation313@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, May 12, 2009 1:29:18 PM 
To:   

Attention:How are you today? Hope all is well with you and family?,You may notunderstand why this mail came to you.We have been having a meeting for the passed 7 months which ended 2days ago with the secretary to the UNITED NATIONS.This email is to all the people that have been scammed in any part ofthe world,This Email was adviced to sent to you by Dr BAN KI-MOON the Secretary to UNITED NATION have agreed to compensate every person with the sum of US$ 850,000,00 This includes every foriegn contractors that may have not received their contract sum, and people that have had anunfinished transaction or international businesses that failed due toGovernment probelms etc.We found your name in our list and that is why we are contactingyou,this have been agreed upon and have been signed.You are advised to contact Mr.Jim Ovia of ZENITH BANK NIGERIAPLC, as he is our representative in Nigeria, contact him immediately for yourCheque/ International Bank Draft of USD$850,000,00 This funds are in aBank Draft for security purpose ok? so he will send it to you and you canclear it in any bank of your choice.Therefore, you should send him your full Name and telephonenumber/your correct mailing address where you want him to send theDraft to you. Conatct Mr.Jim Ovia immediately for your Cheque:Person to Contact Mr.Jim Ovia Email:jimovia43@gmail.com2348034736245 Thanks and God bless you and your family.Hoping to hear from you assoon as you cash your Bank Draft.Making the world a better placeRegards,Mrs Rosayln Higgins(ESQ)(UNITED NATIONS).

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NEED BUSINESS PARTNER‏
From:  Sammi Jabril (kairababai11@libero.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 12, 2009 9:28:29 AM 
To:   

Dear Sir, I am consultant to some business interests in my country who are interested in international business investment. We need your business experience and connections to invest in your country.  I wait your response to provide you with more information. Yours faithfully,  Sammi Jabril.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulation!!!‏
From:  Lottery (British@cict.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, May 13, 2009 3 :10: 59 PM 
To:   

  British National LotteryP O Box 1010Liverpool, L70 1NLUnited Kingdom This is office result from the British National Lottery 2009.Your e-mailaddress Was attached to the ticket number 5647560054 with Serialnumber5368/02.You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum£750,000.00pounds.To claim your prize,please contact us with your information,this is your Order No:K/L757252. Please you are advised to write down the ordernumber and save it 1. Full Name...............2. Country..................3. Contact Address.......4. Telephone Number....5. Marital Status..........6. Occupation.............7. Age......................8. Sex....................... Mr.William Cole.Head Of Lottery Winning Claims Dept UK.Tel: +447045753765E-mail: claimofficer07@permatik.net ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From: Frank Chikane‏
From:  Frank Chikane (2711frank@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, May 13, 2009 8:48:02 AM 
To:   

 From: Frank ChikaneEmail: frankchikane@yahoo.com.hkTel: +27-71-7530328 I know that this will come to you as a surprise since we don’t know each other before. For the purpose of introduction, I am The Former Presidency Director-General, in South Africa. After due deliberation , I decided to contact you for your assistance in standing as benefactor to the sum of US$30.5Million (Thirty Million, Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars) equivalent because, I and two other colleagues are currently in need of a silent foreign partner whose identity we can use to transfer the said sum. This fund accrued legitimately to us as commission from foreign contracts with Department of Mining & Energy through our private connections. The fund is presently waiting to be remitted from South Africa to any overseas beneficiary confirmed by us as associate/receiver. By virtue of our positions as civil servants in my country, we cannot acquire this money in our names. Because as high placed civil servants, we are not allowed by the civil service code of conduct to own or operate bank accounts outside of our shores. On the other hand, it is not safe for us to keep the money here due to unstable political environment. I have been mandated as a matter of trust by my colleagues, to look for an overseas silent partner who could work with us to facilitate transfer of this fund for our mutual benefit, hence the reason for this email. What I am requesting from you is: (1) to be our silent partner and receive the funds as the sole benefactor to the contract amount which we shall secure all legal documentation to authenticate our claim.(2) Provide a private telephone and fax number for easy communication under your control .(3)Receive the funds as the beneficiary, take out your commission after tax and keep the rest of the money until I arrive there to meet you after the transfer is completed. My proposal is that after you receive the funds, it would be shared as follows: (1) 15% to you as commission for your co-operation and assistance in facilitating the transfer, while the remaining 85% belongs to me and two colleagues. You will be free to take out your commission immediately after the money hits your country. Since our objective is to invest the money in a foreign country, it would be appreciated if you could also help us with advices and direction on investing into profitable/lucrative ventures in your country for an additional 3%. However, this is optional, and if it is not convenient for you to further assist us with investing the money, we can end our cooperation after you make available to us our part of the money. The transaction, although discrete, is legitimate and the money will be transferred successfully with all necessary back-up official documents showing legitimate source/origin of fund. The transfer will be affected within a period not longer than two weeks as soon as we reach an agreement and you furnish me with a suitable response indicating your interest for processing the transfer. I plead with you on one issue, whether you are interested or not, kindly do not expose this information to any one else. I confirm that the transaction is legitimate and without any risks either to us or yourself. Please, give me your response immediately by return mail through my alternate email: frankchikane@yahoo.com.hk Yours Truly,Frank Chikane.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Australian National Lottery‏
From:  winnerlotto21118@aol.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, May 13, 2009 2:38:50 AM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF THE MANAGEMENTAUSTRALIAN LOTTERY INC.INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRICE AWARD DEPARTMENT.REF N: AUS/475061725BATCH N: 7056490900/188 RE: AWARD NOTIFICATION/ FINAL NOTICE CONGRATULATIONS!National Australian Lottery Incorporated wishes to inform you theresults of the E-mail address ballot lottery international programby Australia held last month, Your email account have been picked asa winner of $500,000.00} FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS ONLY. This result is now released to you on 08/05/2009. And your emailaddress attached in the A Category. All email addresses wereselected through a computer ballot system in which your email address wasselected as one of the lucky winners. Your lucky number is: 65098765AUand REF N:AUS/475061725. Be advised to keep your winning information confidential {VERYSECRET}until your claims have been processed and your money remitted to you.This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming andunwarranted abuse of this program by fraudulent and scammers. All winning must be claimed not later than 30/05/2009. After thisdate all unclaimed funds will be returned to Australia as unclaimed.Please note in order to avoid unnecessary delays and complicationsplease remember to quote your reference number in all correspondence. For the processing of your winning immediately please fill the formbelow and submit to your claims agent: charlenevince.atmintdept@yahoo.comTEL :+2347065650638 HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE: Simply contact our Fiducial Agent:CONTACT NAME: Charlene Vince.CLAIMS VERIFICATION OFFICE REGIONAL 31OFFICE OFFICE ADDRESS: 51-54CHRIST CHURCH CLOSE OWERRI IMO STATEEMAIL ADDRESS: charlenevince.atmintdept@yahoo.comTEL :+2347065650638 Make sure all information is send to Charlene Vince correct and tothe best of your knowledge to avoid loosing your prize to someone else. LOTTERY WINNERS APPLICATION FORM OF PAYMENT.FULLNAME ...................BIRTH DATE.................ADDRESS .....................SEX........................AG  E........................NATIONALITY..............  ..OCCUPATION.................TELEPHONE............  ......EMAIL......................DATE.............  ..........SIGNATURE.................WINNER Ref NO............ APPROVED FOR PAYMENTCongratulations from the staff and thank you for being part of emailaccount users program. Yours Sincerely,

----------


## ommohamed

Inbox ()Junk (1)Drafts (234)Sent ()Deleted ()Manage folders
Related places
Today

Contact list

Calendar

Privacy 

 New
 |
 Delete
 Junk
 Not junk
 |
 Mark as ▼
 Unread
Read
Phishing scamMove to ▼
 Inbox
Junk
Drafts
Sent
Deleted|
 Empty

  ▼
 Help
Support
Feedback
What's new
About
Options ▼
 Language

English

Themes

More themes

Reading pane settings
Off
Right
Bottom
More options


 Sort by ▼
 Sort by
Date
From
Subject
Size
Show only messages
With attachments     CIBC   Notification‏ 10:38 PM 
helen@ue.edu.ph   GOOD DAY‏ 7:59 PM 

2 messagesPage1Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Notification‏
From:  CIBC (mail@office.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, May 13, 2009 10:38:53 PM 
To:   







We offer you secure access to your online banking and investment accounts. As part of the sign on process, you may occasionally be prompted to answer one of the Personal Verification Questions you have set up. 

Once you have signed on, you can check your balances, transfer funds, and pay bills online quickly and safely. We also monitor activity in online banking and investment accounts to enhance your security and to protect your financial information. One of the security features you will notice in CIBC Online Banking and the online services of CIBC Investor’s Edge, CIBC Imperial Investor Service, CIBC Wood Gundy, and CIBC Private Investment Counsel is the date and time of your last sign, which is displayed within key areas.

The date and time displayed should match the last time you signed on.

For upgrade the security questions follow the link bellow:

Verify My Account Information

  Agreements | Trademarks and Disclaimers | Privacy & Security

----------


## ommohamed

Now contact my secretary, Her contact is: Name: Mrs. Jane Okeke  This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOOD DAY‏
From:  helen@ue.edu.ph 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 14, 2009 2 :59: 58 AM 
To:   

   Inmates Everywhere & Kusinick action alertsUNISEF early Child nutrition contributing Donor Good day , I'm happy to inform you about my success in getting the fund transferredto a Swiss Account with the cooperation of a new partner from Paraguay whois an international business man.Presently I'm in Paraguay for investment projects with my own share of thetotal sum.I have also turned born again as I have decided to spend therest of my life giving succor and hope to the less privilege in thesociety . Meanwhile, I did not forget your past efforts and attempts to assist me intransferring those funds despite that it failed us some how. 
Thomas.Email Address:janethomas74@hotmail.com or call our accoun Director, DeaconSam Efe on +234 70 4010 8185 for any question qand assistance. Ask her to send you the total $850.000.00 (Eight Hundred and FiftyThousand US Dollars) that I kept for your compensation for all the pastefforts and attempts to assist me in this matter.Also do use part of the money for philanthropist purposes for use inhelping the less privileged in your area.Put a smile on somebody face and let the world be better for it. I appreciated your efforts at that time very much. So feel free and get intouch with my secretary Mrs. Jane Okeke Thomas and instruct her where tosend the amount to you.Please do let me know immediately you receive it so that we can share thejoy after all the suffering at that time. In the moment, I am very busyhere because of the investment projects which me and the new partner I amhaving hand. Finally, remember that I had forwarded instruction to my secretary on yourbehalf to receive that money, so feel free to get in touch with Mrs. JaneOkeke Thomas and she will send the amount to you without any delay.I beg you in the name of the most high to use at least 50% of the proceedto put smile on the faces of the less privileged especially during thisfestive season. This is my utmost wish for this grant. With best regards. Sen. Ghali Na'haba (CON) -- "This email is intended only for the use of the individual or entity to which it is addressed and may contain information that is privileged and confidential. If the reader of this email message is not the intended recipient, you are hereby notified that any dissemination, distribution, or copying of this communication is prohibited. If you have received this email in error, please notify the sender and destroy/delete all copies of the transmittal. Thank you." This email was Anti Virus checked by Astaro Security Gateway. http://www.astaro.com

----------


## ommohamed

Now contact my secretary, Her contact is: Name: Mrs. Jane Okeke GOOD DAY‏
From:  helen@ue.edu.ph 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 14, 2009 2 :59: 58 AM 
To:   

   Inmates Everywhere & Kusinick action alertsUNISEF early Child nutrition contributing Donor Good day , I'm happy to inform you about my success in getting the fund transferredto a Swiss Account with the cooperation of a new partner from Paraguay whois an international business man.Presently I'm in Paraguay for investment projects with my own share of thetotal sum.I have also turned born again as I have decided to spend therest of my life giving succor and hope to the less privilege in thesociety . Meanwhile, I did not forget your past efforts and attempts to assist me intransferring those funds despite that it failed us some how. 
Thomas.Email Address:janethomas74@hotmail.com or call our accoun Director, DeaconSam Efe on +234 70 4010 8185 for any question qand assistance. Ask her to send you the total $850.000.00 (Eight Hundred and FiftyThousand US Dollars) that I kept for your compensation for all the pastefforts and attempts to assist me in this matter.Also do use part of the money for philanthropist purposes for use inhelping the less privileged in your area.Put a smile on somebody face and let the world be better for it. I appreciated your efforts at that time very much. So feel free and get intouch with my secretary Mrs. Jane Okeke Thomas and instruct her where tosend the amount to you.Please do let me know immediately you receive it so that we can share thejoy after all the suffering at that time. In the moment, I am very busyhere because of the investment projects which me and the new partner I amhaving hand. Finally, remember that I had forwarded instruction to my secretary on yourbehalf to receive that money, so feel free to get in touch with Mrs. JaneOkeke Thomas and she will send the amount to you without any delay.I beg you in the name of the most high to use at least 50% of the proceedto put smile on the faces of the less privileged especially during thisfestive season. This is my utmost wish for this grant. With best regards. Sen. Ghali Na'haba (CON)

----------


## ommohamed

Cash on file: £1,856,652‏
From:  Herpoel, S.I.M. (S.I.M.Herpoel@uu.nl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 14, 2009 6:16:01 PM 
To:   

Cash on file: £1,856,652
Dear Email owner,
Your email address on SERIAL No:472-9768-79 has won a total cash
prize of £1,856,652 Great British Pounds in our New Email random selection.
Please contact the claims officer for more information,Also provide listed information,
Names___________
Address___________
Age___________
Occupation________
Phone no____________
Country__________
Claims Officer: Mr. Michael Brown
Email:uknl_claimsunit@administrativos.com 
phone: +44 703 190 5559
Mrs. Mary White
THE PROMOTION COORDINATOR

----------


## ommohamed

RE: NEED BUSINESS PARTNER‏
From:  Sammi Jabril (sammijabrilv@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 14, 2009 7:05:51 PM 
To:   

 Dear Sir, I am a chief consultant to some business interest in my country who are interested in international business investment. We need your business knowledge and connections to invest in your country, can we rely on you?  I wait your response to provide you with more information. Yours faithfully, Sammi Jabril.

----------


## ommohamed

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

Cash on file: £1,856,652‏
From:  Herpoel, S.I.M. (S.I.M.Herpoel@uu.nl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 14, 2009 6:16:01 PM 
To:   

Cash on file: £1,856,652
Dear Email owner,
Your email address on SERIAL No:472-9768-79 has won a total cash
prize of £1,856,652 Great British Pounds in our New Email random selection.
Please contact the claims officer for more information,Also provide listed information,
Names___________
Address___________
Age___________
Occupation________
Phone no____________
Country__________
Claims Officer: Mr. Michael Brown
Email:uknl_claimsunit@administrativos.com 
phone: +44 703 190 5559
Mrs. Mary White
THE PROMOTION COORDINATOR

----------


## ommohamed

Please re-confirm to me if this is information is inline with what we have RE: IMMEDIATE RELEASE OF APPROVED CONTRACT FUND.‏
From:  PROFESSOR CHARLES C. SOLUDO (jamab@earthlink.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 15, 2009 12:42:14 PM 
To:   

 CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA
The CBN Headquarters
OFFICE OF THE GOVERNOR
PROFESSOR CHARLES C. SOLUDO,
EXECUTIVE   GOVERNOR,
OF CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA (CBN)
SECURITY LINE: 234-8053779961

Dear Honorable Contractor,

RE: IMMEDIATE RELEASE OF APPROVED CONTRACT FUND.

CONTRACT #: MAV/NNPC/FGN/MIN/006.
CONTRACT VALUED AT $17.5M

         From the records of outstanding contractors due for payment with the FederalGovernment of Nigeria through this office, in favor of contractors who executed and completed their contracts, your name andcompany was discovered as next on the list of the outstandingcontractors who have not received their payments.

Based on this development, I am using this opportunity to let you know that your over due contract payment is being processed and will be released to you  as soon as you respond to this letter. Also note that
from the record in my file your outstanding contract payment is US$17.5 M(Seventeen Million, Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars).
in your record/contract file and also re-confirm to me the followings:

(1) Your full name.

(2) Phone, or mobile #.

(3) Company name, position and address.

(4) Profession, age and marital status.

(5) Scanned copy of int'l passport.

(6) Your Receiving Banking Information

As soon as this information is received from you and all protocols observed, Your payment will be made to you through KTT Transfer or Diplomatic Arrangement directly from Central Bank of Nigeria and a copy of the  transfer Slip will be given to you for your further presentation to your bank for due confirmation.

Reply as soon as you receive this letter for more better fund release arrangement with this office to avoid wrongful transfer, do reach this office Directly through my official email address any other information as
you may request will be forwarded to you on request to guide you  the more on this process.

Note: We have barely eight Banking days to complete and transfer your fund as soon as you comply accordingly.

Your Quick response to this massage will be highly recorgnised.

Regards.

PROFESSOR CHARLES C. SOLUDO,
EXECUTIVE   GOVERNOR,
OF CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA (CBN)
SECURITY LINE: 234-8053779961
THE CBN HEADQUARTERS, ABUJA.

----------


## ommohamed

No Subject)‏
From:  Mr Jond (secure@alice.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 15, 2009 6 :51: 18 AM 
To:   

Good day, We are glad to offer you a job position in our company [J&C Electronics Pvt.Ltd] As part of our Multi Level Marketing Network, we seekcapable individuals to work for us as our International representative In Arab such as KUWAIT,UAE,QATAR AND SO ON.Due to my very busy work schedule, I require assistanceon some very important personal issues. I'm looking fora professional personal assistant thats * Very sharp and a quick learner* A go-getter and non quitter* Strong minded with great communication skills* Long term friend thats interested in learning from my skills and experience.* Excellent time management skills* Excellent communications skills* Handle all basic department communications such as mailing of invitations, cards, letters, etcAt this time, I am only looking for 2-3 personalassistant. You must be self motivated, trainable andhave a clean criminal record This will be for a parttime or full time job. You will mainly be helping mewith personal finance, accounting, time and peoplemanagement. Let me know if you need to know more aboutthis opportunity. All You need to do is to mail out andreceive mail from our client within USA, you don't haveto go to any office, all you need is internet access tobe my personal assistant, you could earn $3000 in 2weeks.If our proposal interest you, Do get back to us immediately APPLICATIONFirst name :Last name : Full Address : City : State : Country : Zip Code : Tel numbers :Age : Occupation :Email :Bank name :For more information please contact please getback to my email: electronicspvtsonline@gmail.com

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Contact Mark Willam Immediately‏
From:  dkantor@nbnet.nb.ca 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 15, 2009 1:48:01 PM 
To:  info@winner.net 

You were selected for the sum of £1,500,000,00 GBP . Verify this mail immediately by sending in your information. This will include your name,address, age, phone number etc to markwillybox@8u8.hk

----------


## ommohamed

Please re-confirm to me if this is information is inline with what we have  IMMEDIATE RELEASE OF APPROVED CONTRACT FUND.‏
From:  PROFESSOR CHARLES C. SOLUDO (jamab@earthlink.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 15, 2009 12:42:14 PM 
To:   

 CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA
The CBN Headquarters
OFFICE OF THE GOVERNOR
PROFESSOR CHARLES C. SOLUDO,
EXECUTIVE   GOVERNOR,
OF CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA (CBN)
SECURITY LINE: 234-8053779961

Dear Honorable Contractor,

RE: IMMEDIATE RELEASE OF APPROVED CONTRACT FUND.

CONTRACT #: MAV/NNPC/FGN/MIN/006.
CONTRACT VALUED AT $17.5M

         From the records of outstanding contractors due for payment with the FederalGovernment of Nigeria through this office, in favor of contractors who executed and completed their contracts, your name andcompany was discovered as next on the list of the outstandingcontractors who have not received their payments.

Based on this development, I am using this opportunity to let you know that your over due contract payment is being processed and will be released to you  as soon as you respond to this letter. Also note that
from the record in my file your outstanding contract payment is US$17.5 M(Seventeen Million, Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars).in your record/contract file and also re-confirm to me the followings:

(1) Your full name.

(2) Phone, or mobile #.

(3) Company name, position and address.

(4) Profession, age and marital status.

(5) Scanned copy of int'l passport.

(6) Your Receiving Banking Information

As soon as this information is received from you and all protocols observed, Your payment will be made to you through KTT Transfer or Diplomatic Arrangement directly from Central Bank of Nigeria and a copy of the  transfer Slip will be given to you for your further presentation to your bank for due confirmation.

Reply as soon as you receive this letter for more better fund release arrangement with this office to avoid wrongful transfer, do reach this office Directly through my official email address any other information as
you may request will be forwarded to you on request to guide you  the more on this process.

Note: We have barely eight Banking days to complete and transfer your fund as soon as you comply accordingly.

Your Quick response to this massage will be highly recorgnised.

Regards.

PROFESSOR CHARLES C. SOLUDO,
EXECUTIVE   GOVERNOR,
OF CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA (CBN)
SECURITY LINE: 234-8053779961
THE CBN HEADQUARTERS, ABUJA.

----------


## ommohamed

(No Subject)‏
From:  Mr Jond (secure@alice.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 15, 2009 6 :51: 18 AM 
To:   

Good day, We are glad to offer you a job position in our company [J&C Electronics Pvt.Ltd] As part of our Multi Level Marketing Network, we seekcapable individuals to work for us as our International representative In Arab such as KUWAIT,UAE,QATAR AND SO ON.Due to my very busy work schedule, I require assistanceon some very important personal issues. I'm looking fora professional personal assistant thats * Very sharp and a quick learner* A go-getter and non quitter* Strong minded with great communication skills* Long term friend thats interested in learning from my skills and experience.* Excellent time management skills* Excellent communications skills* Handle all basic department communications such as mailing of invitations, cards, letters, etcAt this time, I am only looking for 2-3 personalassistant. You must be self motivated, trainable andhave a clean criminal record This will be for a parttime or full time job. You will mainly be helping mewith personal finance, accounting, time and peoplemanagement. Let me know if you need to know more aboutthis opportunity. All You need to do is to mail out andreceive mail from our client within USA, you don't haveto go to any office, all you need is internet access tobe my personal assistant, you could earn $3000 in 2weeks.If our proposal interest you, Do get back to us immediately APPLICATIONFirst name :Last name : Full Address : City : State : Country : Zip Code : Tel numbers :Age : Occupation :Email :Bank name :For more information please contact please getback to my email: electronicspvtsonline@gmail.com

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

RE: NEED BUSINESS PARTNER ]‏
From:  Sammi Jabril (sammijabrilv@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 16, 2009 12:47:41 AM 
To:   

 Dear Sir, I am a chief consultant to some business interest in my country who are interested in international business investment. We need your business knowledge and connections to invest in your country, can we rely on you?  I wait your response to provide you with more information. Yours faithfully, Sammi Jabril

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Hello‏
From:  Farras Ahmed (l.farras01ahmed@yahoo.co.th)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 16, 2009 4 :23: 59 PM 
To:  l.farras01ahmed@yahoo.co.th 

Hello,

I am delighted with this opportunity to seek your audience and involvement in a business deal for our mutual benefits. I am Mr.Ahmed Farras a civil engineer presently working as the incumbent Technical Director in the Federal Ministry  Of  Works and Housing here in Guinee Conakry.I seek your assistance as a sub-contractor in a deal concerning construction equipement supplies with the objective  to claiming the sum of USD18.5m which is currently hanging in the suspense account of the Federal Ministry of Finance as un-paid contract fund.

Your profile as a worthy business personal ,inspired my confidence in your capability to handle this business with me on trust.Please if you will like to help in this project which is paramount to my agenda prior to imminient retirement from 37yrs of active civil service;indicate by writing and include your telephone number for my call.I look forward to earnest response. 

Best Regards. 

Mr.Ahmed Farras

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Electronics Pvt.Ltd‏
From:  Mr Jond (mrjond@security.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 16, 2009 7:57:39 PM 
To:   

Dear Sir/Madam, Would you like to work online from home, temporarily and get paid weekly? If yes.Electronics Pvt.Ltd] As part of our Multi Level Marketing Network, we seekcapable individuals to work for us as our International representative In Arab such as KUWAIT,UAE,QATAR AND SO ON.Due to my very busy work schedule, I require assistanceon some very important personal issues. I'm looking fora professional personal assistant thats -Very sharp and a quick learner-A go-getter and non quitter-Strong minded with great communication skills-Long term friend thats interested in learning from my skills and experience. -Excellent time management skills-Excellent communications skills-Handle all basic department communications such as  mailing of invitations, cards, letters, etcAt this time, I am only looking for 2-3 personalassistant.You will mainly be helping mewith personal finance, accounting, time and peoplemanagement. Let me know if you need to know more aboutthis opportunity.you could earn $3000 in 2weeks.If our proposal interest you, Do get back to us immediately FUll name /Adresse /City /Country /Tel numbers /Occupation /Email /Banque name / Replay To my in this mailmail: davidelectronicsptvs@gmail.com

----------


## ommohamed

FW: URGENT HELP NEEDED‏
From:  @hotmail.com)  
Sent: Sunday, May 17, 2009 7 :53: 24 PM 
To:  com) 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: dr_alajmilubna@hotmail.com
Subject: URGENT HELP NEEDED
Date: Sun, 17 May 2009 14:30:45 +0000

Did you receive the previous email i sent to you? please i need it to
be personal between me and you until i leave here,I am in the UK now,i
had to travel down here for a personal business meeting which i was not
even able to meet up with anymore , Unfortunately for me when i arrived
here i was robbed and all my money was stolen at the hotel where i
lodged, I am so confused right now, I don't know what to do or where to
go,I didn't bring my phone here,I have access to only emails.  Please
can you send me 2000 British Pounds today so i can return home, As soon
as i get home i would refund it immediately.please once you get my
email you should just help me go and have it sent immediately through
Western union money transfer ,that is the only way i can receive the
money here and faster,this is the address you will need to use in
sending it:

Name: Lubna Al-Ajmi
Address:102 Preston New Rd, Blackburn ,United Kingdom.

After you have sent it just scan and send me the Western union money
transfer receipt or write out the details on the receipt and send to
me,i am waiting to get it ASAP please.With best regards

dr Lubna

----------


## ommohamed

States and Iraqi war, our client Hatem Kamil Abdul Fatah whowas the This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Dear intending partner‏
From:  Mrs. Aleksandrov Christy (mcauley@bu.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 17, 2009 2:29:28 AM 
To:   

  -- Dear intending partner, First of all I will like you to kindly view these sites as they will help youto understand my business proposal to you. http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/1/h...le.php?id=6979  My name is Mrs. Aleksandrov Christy Senior Credit Officer of GAZPROMBANK MoscowRussia. Here is a 100% concealed and mutually profitable businessproposal for you. After the United
deputy governor of Baghdad in Iraq and also business man made a numberedfixed deposit for 4 years, with a value of Twenty Five million Dollars (25Million U.S.D.)only in my branch. Upon maturity several notices were sent to his country, even in the firstquater of this year. Again another notification was sent and still no responsecame from them. We later found out that the DeputyGovernor Hatem Kamil Abdul Fatah who was assasinated in Baghdad 2004,did notdeclare any next of kin in his official papers including the paper work of hisbank deposit. And he also confided in me thelast time he was at my office, because I was one of his mistress that no oneexcept me knew of his deposit in my bank. So, Twenty Five million Dollars (25 Million U.S.D.) is still lying in my bankand no one will ever come forward to claim it. Against this backdrop, my suggestion to you is that I will like you as aneutral person to stand in as the next of kin to Hatem Kamil Abdul Fatah sothat you will be able to receive his funds with my aid as the insider. THE PREREQUISITE OF THIS PROJECT:I want you to know that I have had everything planned out so that we come outsuccessful. I have contacted an attorney that will prepare the necessary documents thatwill back you up as the next of kin to Hatem Kamil Abdul Fatah,all that isrequired from you NOW is for you to provide me with the following details below: (1) Your Full Names(2) Contact Address(3) Current Occupation(4) Age and Sex(5) Nationality.(6) Telephone numbers All these are necessary because of the magnitude of the transaction. There are no risks involved in the matter as we are going adopt a legalizedmethod and the attorney will prepare all necessary documents. Please endeavourto observe utmost discretion in all matters concerning this issue. Once the funds have been transferred to your nominated bank account we shallshare in the ratio of 60% for me, 30% for you and 10% for any expenses incurredduring the course of this operation. Should you be interested, please send me your full particulars including yourprivate phone and/or fax numbers for easy communication, and i will provide youwith more details of this operation as well as my particulars. Email: aleksandrovchristy1@hotmail.co.ukKind Regards,Mrs. Aleksandrov Christy.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Winner‏
From:  bernardo.atuesta62@urosario.edu.co 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 17, 2009 7:13:55 AM 
To:   

  Dear Winner The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success as one of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years International Awareness Promotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand new BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of £750,000.00GBP. To begin processing of your prize contact: Mr. Alex Jeferson,BMW Agent E-mail: redeem-alexjeferson07@hotmail.com Phone : 447031987956, 447031987897Contact him, with your, Serial No: XZPY/22595478234 and RefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09.Also provide listed information:Names:,Address:,Age:,Occupation:, Phone no:, Country:  Regards, Mr. Larry Duke

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

RE: NEED BUSINESS PARTNER ]‏
From:  Sammi Jabril (sammijabrilv@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 16, 2009 7:47:41 AM 
To:   

 Dear Sir, I am a chief consultant to some business interest in my country who are interested in international business investment. We need your business knowledge and connections to invest in your country, can we rely on you?  I wait your response to provide you with more information. Yours faithfully, Sammi Jabril

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Congratulations Your Email Has Won $400,000USD‏
From:  Australia Lottery (ausdesk12ab@aol.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 17, 2009 9:50:58 AM 
To:   







Ref no: 859078497
Batch: 8056490902/188
Lotto type : mega million
Winning number: 111326344448
Date: 16th May, 2009

Dear Lucky Winner,

This is to inform you that your Email Address have emerged winner of the AUSTRALIA LOTTERY INTERNATIONAL PROGRAM held on the 15th of May 2009; You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of $400,000 USD ( FOUR HUNDRED THOUSAND AMERICAN DOLLARS).

To claim Your prize;Please quote your Date of draw,Reference Number, Batch Number and Winning Number, which can be found on the top-right corner of this message. Also, you should give in your telephone number to help locate your file easily. For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize has been released to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this programme by non-participant or unofficial personnel.

Note: All winnings MUST be claimed before the 30th May 2009; otherwise all funds will be canceled.

Contact details:

Mr. Alexander Smith
Email: claims_alexandersmith@live.com

Tel: +234 803 278 0765

Mohammed Usman
ONLINE COORDINATOR
AUSTRALIA LOTTERY INTERNATIONAL

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

* 117492775 New Message !‏
From:  BankofAmerica (*news4.c@bankofamerica.com)  
 This message may be a phishing scam. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, May 16, 2009 2:05:16 AM 
To:

----------


## om faisal

URGENTLY NEEDED‏
From:	 Mr Jond Donald (support@electonics.co.uk)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 19, 2009 12:29:41 PM
To:	
Good day,

We are glad to offer you a job position in our company [J&C

Electronics Pvt.Ltd] As part of our Multi Level Marketing Network, we seek
capable individuals to work for us as our International representative In Arab such as KUWAIT,UAE,QATAR AND SO ON.
Due to my very busy work schedule, I require assistance
on some very important personal issues. I'm looking for
a professional personal assistant thats

* Very sharp and a quick learner
* A go-getter and non quitter
* Strong minded with great communication skills
* Long term friend thats interested in learning from my

skills and experience.
* Excellent time management skills
* Excellent communications skills
* Handle all basic department communications such as

mailing of invitations, cards, letters, etc
At this time, I am only looking for 2-3 personal
assistant. You must be self motivated, trainable and
have a clean criminal record This will be for a part
time or full time job. You will mainly be helping me
with personal finance, accounting, time and people
management. Let me know if you need to know more about
this opportunity. All You need to do is to mail out and
receive mail from our client within USA, you don't have
to go to any office, all you need is internet access to
be my personal assistant, you could earn $3000 in 2
weeks.If our proposal interest you, Do get back to us immediately

APPLICATION
First name :
Last name : 
Full Address : 
City : 
State : 
Country : 
Zip Code : 
Tel numbers :
Age : 
Occupation :
Email :
Bank name :
For more information please contact please get
back to my email: electronicspvtsonline@gmail.com

----------


## om faisal

Ticket no: 56475600545 188‏
From:	 james.e.murphy@accenture.com
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Monday, May 18, 2009 11 :53: 01 PM
To:	
We are pleased to notify you that your email address won the

Sum of £850,000 GBP from UK National Online 

Promotion held on 18th May 2009 and released today 19th 

May 2009, you have therefore been approved to claim a 

Total sum of £850,000.00 (Eight Hundred And Fifty Thousand Pounds). 

Contact agent for your claims with 

Ticket no: Ticket no: 56475600545 188 

REF NUMBER: UK/9420X2/68
BATCH NUMBER: 074/05/ZY369 

*************************************** 

1. Agent Name: Mr. Terry Benson 

2. Agent Email: uknlinforesult@uknlhome.org 

3. Agent Tel: +44 703 595 6312 

*************************************** 

Claims Requirements: 

1. Full name: 

2. Home Address: 

3. Age: 

4. Sex: 

5. Tele: 

6. Occupation: 

7. Country of Residence: 

8. Nationality: 

9. Amount Won: 

10. Religon 

*************************************** 

Congratulations once more from all members 

And staff of this program. 

Sincerely, 

Mary Snell-Hornby 

(Web-Email Information Manager) 

Note you are to reply to uknlinforesult@uknlhome.org only




This message is for the designated recipient only and may contain privileged, proprietary, or otherwise private information. If you have received it in error, please notify the sender immediately and delete the original. Any other use of the email by you is prohibited.

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content
marriamhassanm3 added you as a friend on Nexo‏
From:	 marriamhassanm3@nexogroups.com on behalf of marriamhassanm3 (marriamhassanm3@yahoo.co.th)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Monday, May 18, 2009 4:04:21 AM
To:	.com
Report as Spam  
marriamhassanm3 <marriamhassanm3@yahoo.co.th> added you as a friend on Nexo.
We need to confirm that you are, in fact, friends with marriamhassanm3.
Introductory Message
Assalm-o-Alaikum!

May the almighty Allah be with you as you are reading this message.Before I will go on,I will like to introduce my self to you as a Muslim sister.

My name is Mariam Hassan,the only daughter of late Mr.and Mrs. Hassan from COTE D'IVOIRE(IVORY COAST).My late father was born and brought up in a christian family,but turned to Muslim when he married my mother because my mother came from a good Muslim family.Ever since my father married my mother his family disowned him because he turned to muslin and married a Muslim woman.

Here in my country,my father was a successful business man.My late mother died after a brief illness which we suspected to be poison.In August 12Th 2008,my father was poisoned by his brother over their land dispute.

Since then my uncle collected all my father's properties.The most painful part of it is that he stopped me from going to school just because I refused to turn to christian.One day when I was praying my uncle came and ceased  my Koran and my bids which I was using to pray and gave me a very big injury because he has warned me not to pray in his house again.

Since that day, I ran away from his house and ran to a Muslim brother who accommodated me in their family house as a fellow Muslim sister.Right now I am still hiding in his house because my life is in danger if my wicked uncle noticed that I am hiding there.

My dear good brother in Allah I am seriously in need of your help because my wicked uncle is still tracing me because if he happens to find me here he might kill me just to claim all that my late father acquired.

Please I want you to help me retrieve the money that my late father deposited in a security company here in my country the sum 26.000.000 Million US.Twenty Six Million US Doller. and for you to help me move over to your country because i doesn't wan to turn to christian in my life.With your help in your country,I can complete my education because I am still a young Girl of 19yrs and also I want to marry a fellow Muslim brother who has the fear of Allah in him.Over there in your country you will be my guardian and also help me invest the money because i do not have any idea of investment.For your effort and love for me I am willing to give you 10% of the money after successful transfer of the money to your country.

May the almighty Allah bless you and your entire family as you are willing to help a fellow muslem sister like me.I am hopping to hear from you very soon before my wicked uncle will turn me to christian  by force or even kill me if I refuse to turn to christian.

Your sister in Allah,
Marriam Hassan. 

Confirm Friend Request  

If you have trouble with the above link, you can also paste the following address into a web browser window:

http://www.nexo.com/invitation?s=mar...66cc103ded1170

This invitation to dr_hytham@hotmail.com expires on Wednesday, June 17, 2009.
About Nexo
Nexo is a free and easy service for on-line groups that enables you to send and receive group messages, coordinate events, share photos and files, and much more.

Because Nexo values your privacy, it is a violation of our Terms of Service for our users to add subscribers as a friend against their wishes.  If you feel this has happened, please notify us: Report Abuse

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
INVESTMENT!‏
From:	 Kenneth Cole (keencole2@msn.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 20, 2009 3 :53: 03 PM
To:	


Greetings From Dr Kenneth Cole,


I am Dr.Kenneth Cole from the United Kingdom, I wish to know who you are and your capabilities in a financial transaction. I will like to make some investment in a foreign country. I wish to invest in Real estate management in your country. I have Seven Million, Three hundred thousand US Dollars ($7,300,000.00) to invest on these project and I will require your assistance in making these project a success.
I want you to help me claim and retrieve these funds from the security company in Malaysia with the documents I have here with me and transfer it into your country for investment purposes and on profitable trade in your Country.
Further details regarding this project will be sent to you upon the confirmation of your response. I will be waiting patiently for your email and hope to get maximum cooperation from you.
Goodbye,


Dr.Kenneth Cole
Please send further response to my private email on kenneth.cole_21@hotmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content
Lose 25LBS Now!!‏
From:	 Try ACAI Free (htfuajit@jfhghsurghi.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 19, 2009 8 :15: 40 PM
To:	darien_m@hotmail.com (darien_m@hotmail.com)

- Drop 25LBS Now
- Feel Better
- Have More Energy


Thi product is 100% natural and safe 
try It Free for a month 

http://grayropa9193.freehostingz.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Acknowledge Receipt!!!‏
From:	 Gazanfar Nasimi (gilbert_sisili59@yahoo.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 20, 2009 12 :59: 32 AM
To:	
Dear Sir/Madam

We invite you/company partake in the bid for the supply of medicines/medical equipment to the Department of Health, Iraq.The Goods are to be supplied in large quantities and distributed to over 18 Iraq Protectorates/Provinces.


Note that the issue of different financial regulations between Iraq and your country will require that you be paid 100% through the Iraq Ministry of Finance upon the approval of your quotation and Invoice before you commence supplies.

Another consideration is that all quotations must be CIF Port of Umm Qasr (or the Jordanian Port of Aqaba).Find attached a list of our current needs to allow easy quote and processing. 

Please, provide your full contact (names/company name, address and telephone number) in your response for us to quickly process and send your bid (if successful) to you.


We await for your response.

Gazanfar Nasimi.

Director Surply.

gazanfar_nasimi@sify.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content
VERY VERY URGENT REPLY SEND EL/FAX..TO: usman_musa4@yahoo.es‏
From:	 usman musa (usmanmusa.27@msn.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 20, 2009 12:57:32 AM
To:	
VERY VERY URGENT  REPLY SEND  EL/FAX..TO: usman_musa4@yahoo.es
FROM MR.USMAN MUSA
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER, 
BANK OF AFRICA-(BOA)
OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO.

Attention: Please, 

This message might meet you in utmost surprise. However, it's just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I got your contact from chambers of commerce search while I was searching for a foreign partner. I assured of your capability and reliability to champion this business opportunity when I prayed about you.

I am a banker by profession in BURKINA FASO , WEST AFRICA and currently holding the post of manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance department of Bank of Africa (BOA). I have the opportunity to meet unclaimed funds of ($US 37.2 Million Dollars) belong to our deceased customer who died along with his entire family in a plane crash. 

Hence; I am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 60/40 if you agree to my business proposal. Further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as I receive your return mail.as you knows, every bank have their process for transfer, and you shall be assisting me in expenses during the course of the transfer, for documentation clearance with the bank.

Please indicate your willingness by sending your information for more clarification and easy communication, Your full name, Your telephone and fax numbers, enable me process the application form which I will send to you, bearing the deceased customers informations, which you will be glad to have.send your full name, your nationality,your age, your occupation, your telephone and fax number and your proffession.reply not if you are not financially capable to handle this transaction.

Trusting to hear from you immediately.

Thanks & Best Regards, 
 MR.USMAN MUSA

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content
TREAT AS URGENT/REPLY IMMEDIATELY‏
From:	 Bama Yousuf (bama_yousuf1@yahoo.fr)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 19, 2009 11:01:03 PM
To:	

Vous êtes invité ::	 	TREAT AS URGENT/REPLY IMMEDIATELY
Par votre hôte:	 	Bama Yousuf

Date:	 	mardi 19 mai 2009
Heure:	 	15h 00 - 16h 00  (GMT+00:00)
Rue:	 	Dear Friend,I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise. I am the bill and Exchange manager in African Development Bank .I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to Repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families.I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of $15.6 million Immediately to your account. The money has been dormant for years in our Bank here without any body coming for it.I want to release the money to yu as the nearest person to our deceased customer(the owner Of the account) who died a long with his supposed next of kin in an air Crash since July 2000.I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasury as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why i contacted you, so that the bank can release the money to you as the nearest person to the deceased customer.Please i will like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete if you are not interested.Upon receipt of your reply, I will send you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the Above mentioned sum. Acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by furnishing me with the following:1. Your Full Names and Address.2. Direct telephone and Fax numbers Dr. Bama Yousuf Bill and Exchange Manager African Development Bank,Burkina Faso West Africa. Email bama_yousuf02@live.com OR bama_yousuf005@yahoo.fr

Viendrez-vous ?	 	Répondre à cette invitation

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Re: Business Partnership offer,‏
From:	 John Mukhabe (jschaoli@jsmail.com.cn)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 21, 2009 11 :23: 46 PM
To:	
From: John Mukhabe
178 Jason Moyo Layouts
Harare-Zimbabwe.


Dear Sir,


I got your contact information from a reputable business/professional directory of your country which gives me assurance of your legibility as a business person.

My name is John Mukhabe a citizen of Zimbabwe and a financial consultant. I represent the interest of a client, an investor whom as a result of the sensitive nature of the position he occupies under the present government in Zimbabwe, coupled with the recent political and economic developments in my country wishes to relocate his funds abroad and secure it from inflation through investment.


I am making this contact with you on the strength of this my client s need for an individual such as you, who will be willing to receive money on his behalf abroad, and then invest this money for making profit in accordance with the foreign direct investment regulations in your country.Your role as a partner will be to devise the necessary business plan based on your knowledge of the domestic economy in your country. To oversee the day to day management of the business that will be established there in your country with this capital (U.S$10,500,000).


The establishment of this joint business venture with the above mentioned fund will be carried out in a manner consistent with the prevailing international laws and that of your country guiding such an investment.In the event that you are willing to work with me on this project as a partner, provide me with your direct telephone and fax numbers for further detail.


Best regards
John Mukhabe

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Congratulations.. You Have Won £860,000.00‏
From:	 UK National Lottery Award (eaglesw08@yahoo.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 21, 2009 10:57:31 PM
To:	info@lottery.org



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This electronic mail is to inform you that you have won the sum of £860,000.00 GBP [EIGHT HUNDRED AND SIXTY THOUSAND POUNDS STERLING] in the just concluded UK National Lottery Official On-Line Draw held in London.



The result of our computer draw (#078) selected your email address attached to:



E -ticket Number: 50075611546 109

Batch Number: 074/05/ZY369

Reference Number: UK/9420X/68



Which subsequently won you the lottery as the 2nd prize winner in the 2nd category i.e. match 5 plus bonus. You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of £860,000.00 GBP [EIGHT HUNDRED AND SIXTY THOUSAND POUNDS STERLING] in cash credited to file KTU/0023118308/08.



Contact your claims officer below to process/forward your prize to you.

***************************************

Name: Mr. Mark Gerald

Contact E-mail: claims009@msn.com

Telephone: +447024015854 , +44-7024-015-854

***************************************



Please provide him with the below information for verification:



E -ticket Number: 50075611546 109

==========================

Full Names:

Address:

Date of Birth:

Telephone/Fax number:

Nationality:

Marital Status:

Age:

Occupation:



CONGRATULATIONS!!!



Mrs. Elizabeth Stewart,

Online Co-ordinator,

UK NATIONAL LOTTERY INC.

Copyright © 2009 UK National Lottery Award.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content
Hi‏
From:	 gloria paleaz (gloriapal_04@yahoo.co.jp)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 21, 2009 7:08:17 PM
To:	dr_.com
新しいメールアドレスをお知らせします
新しいメールアドレス： gloriapal_04@yahoo.co.jp

Hi

I am Mrs gloria paleaz from Philippine .I am a widow being that I lost my husband a couple of months ago. my husband have $29 M. DOLLERS deposited in security company , i want you to hlep me to transfer this trunk box of money, pls i need your help, 

I will offer you 25%.your reply.




- gloria paleaz

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Dear Winner‏
From:	 UK NATIONAL LOTTERY BOARD (info@winners.org)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 21, 2009 3:21:24 PM
To:	



Dear Winner,

We are pleased to inform you of the final announcement that you are one
of the winners of the UNITED KINGDOM NATIONAL LOTTERY,international
online Lottery programs, held May, 2009, by an advanced automated random
computer search from the internet, no tickets were sold.REFRENCE NUMBER
UK/786543X4/28. BATCH NUMBER:034/099/YX46.You have therefore, been
approved to claim a total sum of £850,000,00 GBP(Eight Hundred and Fifty
Thousand pounds sterlings).
To file for your claim, Contact the processing Consultant:
Agents Name: Dr Pinkett Brown
Email :claimsoffice13@yahoo.com.hk

Your Full Name(s):
Contact address:
Phone:
Age:
Sex:
Winning E-mail:
Once the above information has been received, your prize will be
verified with the information and released for transfer.

ACCEPT OUR HEARTY CONGRATULATIONS.
© Uk National Lottery 2009

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
The best and safe means in presenting my proposal‏
From:	 Aaron Nuriski (aaron.nuriski@uklawyerassociation.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 21, 2009 9 :56: 53 AM
To:	
PLEASE CONTACT ME ON aaron.nuriski.22@googlemail.com


I am Aaron Nuriski a British citizen .I have a legitimate business proposal for
you.Email me at aaron.nuriski.22@googlemail.com for more details.

My Regards,
Aaron Nuriski.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Important Message From Bank of Alexandria Internet Banking Customer Service‏
From:	 Bank of Alexandria Internet Banking (customerservice@alexbank.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 20, 2009 9:47:41 PM
To:	.com


Dear Online Account Holder,

Access To Your Account Is Currently Unavailable
.

Please click the link below to restore your account access. 
RESTORE YOUR ACCOUNT ACCESS . 

Thank you. 

Customer Service 
Bank of Alexandria Internet Banking

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
INVESTMENT!‏
From:	 Kenneth Cole (keencole2@msn.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 20, 2009 8 :53: 03 AM
To:	


Greetings From Dr Kenneth Cole,


I am Dr.Kenneth Cole from the United Kingdom, I wish to know who you are and your capabilities in a financial transaction. I will like to make some investment in a foreign country. I wish to invest in Real estate management in your country. I have Seven Million, Three hundred thousand US Dollars ($7,300,000.00) to invest on these project and I will require your assistance in making these project a success.
I want you to help me claim and retrieve these funds from the security company in Malaysia with the documents I have here with me and transfer it into your country for investment purposes and on profitable trade in your Country.
Further details regarding this project will be sent to you upon the confirmation of your response. I will be waiting patiently for your email and hope to get maximum cooperation from you.
Goodbye,


Dr.Kenneth Cole
Please send further response to my private email on kenneth.cole_21@hotmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Very Urgent To You‏
From:	 Barr Tunde Aderemi (barrtundeaderemi@jmail.co.za)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 19, 2009 3:46:34 PM
To:	
BROWN WALTERS CHAMBER,
SOLICITORS,ADVOCATES,ARBITRATORS &
LEGAL CONSULTANTS
No: 55 PAYNE CRESCENT,
VICTORIA ISLAND,
LAGOS-NIGERIA
FAX:2341380832
EMAIL: barrtundeaderemi1@jmail.co.za


ATTN: Dear Friend,

Compliment of the day to you.? It is my humble wish to solicit and crave your indulgence to make this project request for a joint business transaction which I hope will not come to you as a surprise, hence I plead for your pardon.

I am Barrister Brown Walters, the Legal Adviser and counsel to Mr William Slayton, a deceased expatriate contractor who used to work with Zenith Oil and Gas Company here in Nigeria.Thereafter, shall be referred as my late client. On December 26th 2003, my client and his entire family died in a plane crash. In the Beirut-bound charter jet, Boeing 727 that crashed in cotonou, Benin Republic.

You will read more stories about the crash on visiting this website:

http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/africa...benin.crash/he was a well known philanthropist before he died, he made a Will stating that $12.8m (Twelve Million Eight Hundred thousand US Dollars Only) should be donated to any charity organization of our choice overseas. And due to the economic and political instability of our country, that is why we have decided to search for a beneficiary to come forward for the fund to be release.

I am particularly interested in securing this money from the Bank,because they have issued a notice instructing us to produce the beneficiary of this Will within two weeks or else the money will be Confiscated and credited to the Government treasury according to the law here. It is my utmost desire to execute the Will of our late client in your favor and therefore, you are required to contact me immediately to start the process of sending this money to any or your designated bank account.

I urge you to contact me immediately for further details bearing in mind that the Bank has given us a date limit. Please act fast and contact me via my private
emailaddress,(barrtundeaderemi1@jmail.co.za)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content
SEEKING FOR ASSISTANCE‏
From:	 abdul aheed (abdul_aheed9110@msn.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 19, 2009 4:36:31 AM
To:	


FROM THE DESK OF MR ABDUL AHEED. 
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING MANAGER,
BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A)
OUAGADOUGOU-BURKINA FASO.
WEST AFRICA.

Tel: 00226 7826 7996

Dear Friend,

I am MR ABDUL AHEED  the AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING MANAGER of BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) here in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of US$25m dollars (TWENTY FIVE MILLION US DOLLARS) in an account that belongs to oneof our foreign customer (MR. LATE SHEIKH DHARI ALI AL-FAYADH  from BAGHDAD, IRAQ) Who was killed in a suicide bomber alongside with his wife, in BAGHDAD at a security post outside the main entrance to Musayab General Hospital. 

FOR MORE INFORMATION VISIT THIS SITE BELLOW. 
http://edition.cnn.com/2005/WORLD/me.../28/iraq.main/

Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless some body applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidlings and laws but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim.

It is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and we don't want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill.

The banking law and guidline here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after five years, the money will be transfered into the bank treasury as unclaimed fund. The request of foreigner as next of kin in this business is occassioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner.I agree that 30% of this money will be for you as a respect to the provision of a foriegn account , 10% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 60% would be for me Thereafter, I will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage indicated Therefore, to enable the immediate 

transfer of this fund to you arranged,you must apply first to the bank as relation or next of kin of the deceased indicating your bank name, your bank account number, your private telephone and faxnumber for easy and effective communication and location where in the money will be remitted.

Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application . I will not fail to bring to your notice this transaction is hitch-free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the transfer.

You should contact me immediately as soon as you receive this letter Trusting to hear from you immediately. 

Yours Faithfully,

THANKS
MR ABDUL AHEED.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Cash...Grant...‏
From:	 United Nations (alpinemotorinn@nb.aibn.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 19, 2009 12:37:46 AM
To:	info@bnl.org
This is to inform you that the sum of 950,500.00USD has been warded to you ascash grant from the United Nations for this year 2009 cash grant Award.You are to send us the following details so that we can proceed to process your grant.1,Name: 2,Address: 3,Occupation: 4,Sex: 5,Tel.And send to Dr.Packer Estrada (u_cashgrant@yahoo.com.hk)
Sincerely,
Mrs. Ban Ki-moon

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Urgent message from Diby‏
From:	 diby.nzb@club-internet.fr
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Monday, May 18, 2009 3:49:11 PM
To:	diby.nzb@club-internet.fr
Dear Friend,



Complements of the day. It is my desire to apply through this medium for your co-operation and to secure an opportunity to invest and do joint business with you in your country. I really want to resettle in your country once we are through on this transaction. I am soliciting for your assistance for a business venture which I intend to establish in your country. Though, we have not met before but I believe I can confide on you for a brighter future as I know that you are a reliable person.



I honourably intend to invest in your country into lucrative business venture of which you are to advise and execute the said venture over there for mutual benefits of both of us. Your able co-operation is to become my business partner in your country and create ideas on how money will be invested, properly managed and the type of investment after the money has reached your home with your assistance.



I have an inheritance huge amount($4.600.000.00) which my late father kept for me in a bank here in Cote D'ivoire before he my father was poisoned to death during one of his business trip to France with his brother. But before my father gave up in the hospital, He warned me seriously in case if anything happened to him that I should be very careful with his relatives as I am his only surviving son.



Right now I am having serious problem with my father's relatives to extent they are trying all their possible means to eliminate me to enable them claim my inheritance. So I am contacting you to please do me a favour to receive the money in your country or any safer place as the beneficiary. I need your help in the management of the money in your country due to my inexperience in business. I will be pleased to offer you 10% of the total fund for your noble assistance.



Please I want you to reply me through my yahoo email address : jacobdiby1@yahoo.in

Or you can as well call me with this telephone number to enable us have verbal talk for better understanding. Here is my telephone no. +22567056776



I await your soonest response. 
Respectfully 
Diby Jacob

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Important Message From Bank of Alexandria Internet Banking Customer Service‏
From:	 Bank of Alexandria Internet Banking (customerservice@alexbank.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 20, 2009 9:47:41 PM
To:	dr_hytham@hotmail.com


Dear Online Account Holder,

Access To Your Account Is Currently Unavailable
.

Please click the link below to restore your account access. 
RESTORE YOUR ACCOUNT ACCESS . 

Thank you. 

Customer Service 
Bank of Alexandria Internet Banking

----------


## om faisal

URGENTLY NEEDED‏
From:	 Mr Jond Donald (support@electonics.co.uk)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 19, 2009 12:29:41 PM
To:	
Good day,

We are glad to offer you a job position in our company [J&C

Electronics Pvt.Ltd] As part of our Multi Level Marketing Network, we seek
capable individuals to work for us as our International representative In Arab such as KUWAIT,UAE,QATAR AND SO ON.
Due to my very busy work schedule, I require assistance
on some very important personal issues. I'm looking for
a professional personal assistant thats

* Very sharp and a quick learner
* A go-getter and non quitter
* Strong minded with great communication skills
* Long term friend thats interested in learning from my

skills and experience.
* Excellent time management skills
* Excellent communications skills
* Handle all basic department communications such as

mailing of invitations, cards, letters, etc
At this time, I am only looking for 2-3 personal
assistant. You must be self motivated, trainable and
have a clean criminal record This will be for a part
time or full time job. You will mainly be helping me
with personal finance, accounting, time and people
management. Let me know if you need to know more about
this opportunity. All You need to do is to mail out and
receive mail from our client within USA, you don't have
to go to any office, all you need is internet access to
be my personal assistant, you could earn $3000 in 2
weeks.If our proposal interest you, Do get back to us immediately

APPLICATION
First name :
Last name : 
Full Address : 
City : 
State : 
Country : 
Zip Code : 
Tel numbers :
Age : 
Occupation :
Email :
Bank name :
For more information please contact please get
back to my email: electronicspvtsonline@gmail.com

----------


## om faisal

Ticket no: 56475600545 188‏
From:	 james.e.murphy@accenture.com
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Monday, May 18, 2009 11 :53: 01 PM
To:	
We are pleased to notify you that your email address won the

Sum of £850,000 GBP from UK National Online 

Promotion held on 18th May 2009 and released today 19th 

May 2009, you have therefore been approved to claim a 

Total sum of £850,000.00 (Eight Hundred And Fifty Thousand Pounds). 

Contact agent for your claims with 

Ticket no: Ticket no: 56475600545 188 

REF NUMBER: UK/9420X2/68
BATCH NUMBER: 074/05/ZY369 

*************************************** 

1. Agent Name: Mr. Terry Benson 

2. Agent Email: uknlinforesult@uknlhome.org 

3. Agent Tel: +44 703 595 6312 

*************************************** 

Claims Requirements: 

1. Full name: 

2. Home Address: 

3. Age: 

4. Sex: 

5. Tele: 

6. Occupation: 

7. Country of Residence: 

8. Nationality: 

9. Amount Won: 

10. Religon 

*************************************** 

Congratulations once more from all members 

And staff of this program. 

Sincerely, 

Mary Snell-Hornby 

(Web-Email Information Manager) 

Note you are to reply to uknlinforesult@uknlhome.org only




This message is for the designated recipient only and may contain privileged, proprietary, or otherwise private information. If you have received it in error, please notify the sender immediately and delete the original. Any other use of the email by you is prohibited.

----------


## om faisal

marriamhassanm3 added you as a friend on Nexo‏
From:	 marriamhassanm3@nexogroups.com on behalf of marriamhassanm3 (marriamhassanm3@yahoo.co.th)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Monday, May 18, 2009 11:04:21 AM
To:	dr_.com
Report as Spam  
marriamhassanm3 <marriamhassanm3@yahoo.co.th> added you as a friend on Nexo.
We need to confirm that you are, in fact, friends with marriamhassanm3.
Introductory Message
Assalm-o-Alaikum!

May the almighty Allah be with you as you are reading this message.Before I will go on,I will like to introduce my self to you as a Muslim sister.

My name is Mariam Hassan,the only daughter of late Mr.and Mrs. Hassan from COTE D'IVOIRE(IVORY COAST).My late father was born and brought up in a christian family,but turned to Muslim when he married my mother because my mother came from a good Muslim family.Ever since my father married my mother his family disowned him because he turned to muslin and married a Muslim woman.

Here in my country,my father was a successful business man.My late mother died after a brief illness which we suspected to be poison.In August 12Th 2008,my father was poisoned by his brother over their land dispute.

Since then my uncle collected all my father's properties.The most painful part of it is that he stopped me from going to school just because I refused to turn to christian.One day when I was praying my uncle came and ceased  my Koran and my bids which I was using to pray and gave me a very big injury because he has warned me not to pray in his house again.

Since that day, I ran away from his house and ran to a Muslim brother who accommodated me in their family house as a fellow Muslim sister.Right now I am still hiding in his house because my life is in danger if my wicked uncle noticed that I am hiding there.

My dear good brother in Allah I am seriously in need of your help because my wicked uncle is still tracing me because if he happens to find me here he might kill me just to claim all that my late father acquired.

Please I want you to help me retrieve the money that my late father deposited in a security company here in my country the sum 26.000.000 Million US.Twenty Six Million US Doller. and for you to help me move over to your country because i doesn't wan to turn to christian in my life.With your help in your country,I can complete my education because I am still a young Girl of 19yrs and also I want to marry a fellow Muslim brother who has the fear of Allah in him.Over there in your country you will be my guardian and also help me invest the money because i do not have any idea of investment.For your effort and love for me I am willing to give you 10% of the money after successful transfer of the money to your country.

May the almighty Allah bless you and your entire family as you are willing to help a fellow muslem sister like me.I am hopping to hear from you very soon before my wicked uncle will turn me to christian  by force or even kill me if I refuse to turn to christian.

Your sister in Allah,
Marriam Hassan. 

Confirm Friend Request

----------


## om faisal

PHEBE CRYING FOR HELP‏
From:	 phebehanaford (phebehanaford10@yahoo.co.jp)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Saturday, May 23, 2009 10:05:31 PM
To:	phebehanaford10@yahoo.co.jp

Dearest Beloved 

How are you doing today?   Actaully i need to explain myself to you before we can procced for any further relationship, Presently life has became a tragidy to me after the death of my late Father, Actualy it is very risk confiding in someone you never met before But i believe that the God who made me to come in contact with you will not let me down, I am in a sincere desire of your humble assistance, Please consider my condition and help me out with sincere and honest, My name is Phebe Hanaford, 22 Years old and the only survival of my late perents after the incident that happened in my Country Ivoire Coast West Africa,  

Presently i am in a terrible situetion and will apreciate your humble assistance and ideas, Before the death of my late Parents I was aware of $7.5 Million Doallars ( Seven Million Five Hundred Thousand United State Dollars) which my late Father deposited in one prime Secirity Company in a Metalic Trunk Box here in my Country Ivoire Coast,  Presently the Security Company did not know the content as Money because it was deposited as Family Valuables for security reasons, I have also contacted the Company on how to retreived out that Trunk Box from their custody,

But my present condition and situetion did not modify me financialy, Presently to eat food is a problem for me Coupled with the political uprisis here in this Country, My dear Beloved I want you to help me get this Trunk Box retreived out from the Security Company and also be deliver to you in your Country, As soon as you received it You will now make a Traveling arrangement for me to come over to your Country in other to continue my Education and also to go into Business relationship with you,

Please dear If you find this mail offensive Please Ignor it and accept my appology, I will be looking forward to hear from you so that i can provide to you all the relevant Documents which was sign by my late Father on the day he made that deposite to the Company including the Company's contact information,  So that you can contact them immediately on how the Trunk Box shall be retreived and also be deliver to you in your Country, May God bless you for your understanding and sincere to assist me out.

Yours Beloved
Phebe Hanaford.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Microsoft® and Hewlett-Packard Promotion‏
From:	 Microsoft® and Hewlett-Packard (noreply@hewlettpackard.co.uk)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Monday, May 25, 2009 1 :56: 30 AM
To:	
Microsoft® andHewlett-Packard
88 wood street,
BracknellBerkshire,
Registered Number: 690597England,
London,
United Kingdom.


Microsoft® andHewlett-Packard Winning Notification Promotion

The prestigious Microsoft® and Hewlett-Packard has set out and successfully organized aSweepstakesmarking the New Year 2009 anniversary we Rolled out over 450,000.00 GBP (Four Hundred and Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds) for our New YearAnniversaryDraws. Participants For the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of Web hosts which we enjoy their patronage.
The selection was made through a computer draw system attaching personalized email addresses to ticket numbers. If you ignore this, you will regret it later. Microsoft® And Hewlett-Packard are now the largest wireless Internet companies and in an effort to make sure that Internet Explorer remains the most widely used program, Microsoft® And Hewlett-Packard are running End-to-end Support Services for Wireless Internet.

Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to ticket Number/Batch0087955827499with serial numbers MSC/HP/0080668302/07 and drew The lucky numbers14-21-30-39-40-47(31) which subsequently won you 450,000.00 (Four Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds) as One of the 10 jackpot winners in this draw. You have therefore won the Entire winning sum of 450,000.00 (Four Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds). The draws registered as Draw number one was conducted in Bracknell Berkshire, London United Kingdom on the 20th of May. 2009.
These Draws are commemorative and as such special.

Please be informed by this winning notification, to file your claims, you are to make contact with your designated agent who shall by duty Guide you through the process to facilitate the release of your prize. To file for your claim Please Contact your fiduciary agent

MR DAVIS SMITH DIRK
Microsoft® and Hewlett-Packard
Email :: avis_smith4@live.com
Phone: +44 702 408 5991


You are advised to contact your fiduciary agent with the following Details to avoid unnecessary delays and complications:
Ticket Number/Batch0087955827499
Serial Numbers MSC/HP/0080668302/07
Secret Pin Numbers {MSN/HP/ 1469}

1. Your Full Names
2. Address & Country
3. Serial: Numbers
4. Batch Number
5. Phone/fax
6. Age / Marital Status
7. Occupation.
8. How do you feel as a Winner?

Note: Dont respond if you have gotten this notification mail before. Thank you for being part of our commemorative end of year Anniversary Draws. Congratulations from the Staffs & Members of the interactive Lotteries Board Commission;

Sincerely,
Microsoft® and Hewlett-Packard Award Team

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Dear Friend,‏
From:	 Mohammed Aziz (mmaziz57@msn.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Monday, May 25, 2009 12 :27: 52 AM
To:	
Dear Friend,
I am the manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance department of AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK  (ADB) here in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of U.S $3.5m us dollars in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer (MR. JAMES HEE FROM PEOPLES`S REPUBULIC OF CHINA) who died along with his entire family in november 2004 in car motor accident along Bobo diallosso - Ouagadougou expressway.

Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it, unless some body applies for the next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guiding and laws but unfortunately we learnt that  his  next of kin   died along with him in the car  accident.

The request of foreigner as a next of kin in this business is occasioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner.

I agree that 40% of this money will be for you as a respect to the provision of a foreign account  and 60% would be for me Thereafter, I will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage indicated Therefore, to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you designated account, you must apply first to the bank as relation or next of kin of the deceased indicating your bank name, your bank account number, your private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication. 

Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application, I will not fail to bring to your notice this transaction is risk free. Trusting  to hear from you immediately.

Yours  Faithfully,
Mohammed Aziz

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Need Business Partner‏
From:	 Jabril Mohammed (jabrilhammed@gmail.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Sunday, May 24, 2009 10:03:07 PM
To:	
Dear Sir,

I am consultant to some business interests in my country who are interested in international business investment.
We need your business experience and connections to invest in your country.

I wait your response to provide you with more information.

Yours faithfully,

Jabril Mohammed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content
I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY‏
From:	 Kabiru Abrahim (kabiru_abrahim121@yahoo.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Sunday, May 24, 2009 6:40:57 AM
To:	

You're invited to:	 	I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY
By your host:	 	Kabiru Abrahim

Date:	 	Saturday May 23, 2009
Time:	 	10:00 pm - 11:00 pm  (GMT +00:00)
Street:	 	Dear Friend my name is Dr. kabiru_abrahim the Director in charge of Auditing section in the Bank of African,I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($14 million us Dollars .immediately to your account. upon your reply I will send you full details on how the business will be executed,send me your contact information.1.Age.(2)Residential adress(3) occupation(4)private telephone.Waiting to hear from you,REPLY ME WITH THIS EMAIL. kabiru_abrahim@mail.ru

Will you attend?	 	RSVP to this invitation
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Inc. All Rights Reserved | Terms of Service | Privacy Policy

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION‏
From:	 MICROSOFT WINDOWS (award@microsoft.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Saturday, May 23, 2009 11 :23: 06 PM
To:	



Microsoft Corporations:
Customer Service
Wrights Lane,
Kensington London W85SP,
England UNITED KINGDOM
REFERENCE NO: MSW-L/200-26937
BATCH NO: 2009MAY/TL#22


OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION.


It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but
please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your
success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail
electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with
the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S..) held this
20th May 2009,in London UK. Where in your email address emerged as one of the
online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash
award of £450,000.00 (FOUR HUNDRED AND FIFTY THOUSAND POUNDS STERLINGS)

Our winners are arranged into four categories with different winning
prizes accordingly in each category

CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES
1st. 2 £ 600,000.00
pounds each

2nd. 8 £ 450.000.00
pounds each

3rd. 13 £ 250,000.00
pounds each

4th. 27 £170,000.00
pounds each

We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to
contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for
more information concerning the verification, processing and eventual
payment of the above prize to you.It is important to note that your award
information was released with the following particulars attached to it.

(1) Award numbers: NL 56/7766
(2) Email ticket numbers: 887-13-865-37-10-83,
(3) Batch numbers: 2009MAY/TL#22
(4) The file reference numbers: MSW-L/200-26937
{5} Serial Numbers: McST/006/NL46560

For verification purpose be sure to include:
(1) Your contact address
(2) Your Tel/Fax numbers
(3) Your Nationality/Country
{4} Your Full Names
(5) Occupation
(6) Your Preffered Method Of Receiving Your Price(From Below)

Mode Of Price Remittance.

(1)Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque Name and other Winning
Documents safely to you.To file for your claim,

Please contact your Validating Officer for VALIDATION of your winning within
Twenty-nine working days of this winning notification. Winnings that are
not validated within
Twenty-nine working days of winning notification are termed void and
invalid. You are required to mention the above particulars of your award
in every correspondence to enable

The Agent validate your winning.
Phone Number: +447045756787
YOUR ADDRESS HAS WON
CONTACT THE CLAIMS DEPARTMENT FOR VALIDATION OF YOUR PRICE
MR.RICHARD ROVERS
CONTACT:Email:mr-richardrovers@live.com

**************************************************  *****************
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
MR RICHARD ROVERS
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK).
EURO AFRO-ASIAN LOTTERY
MICROSOFT LOTTERY OFFICE LONDON,UNITED KINGDOM
**************************************************  ******************

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our
CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies.
The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies.
The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to
encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide.
Once again on behalf of all our staff, You can as well email the belowfor
more advice and confirmation on how to claim your winning price

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Sincerely,
MICROSOFT LOTTERY DEPARTMENT
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Dear Friend‏
From:	 Peter Wilson (peter320_30@msn.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Saturday, May 23, 2009 6:28:23 PM
To:	
	1 attachment	 
Dear Frie...doc (16.9 KB)
Dear Friend.

Greetings to you and Please permit me to introduce myself. I am Mr. Peter Wilson Toure,  a South Africa citizen. I was a Coco Merchant before I was diagnosed with esophageal cancer which has defiled all medical solutions and according to medical experts I only have a few more weeks to live.  As you read this you do not have to feel sorry for me as it is a universal truth that we all must die someday,   I have particularly not lived my life well in spite of my wealth and possessions as I never really cared for anyone (not even myself) but my business only. 

Though I was very rich I was never generous, I was never caring about
people but only dedicated my time, resources and my business as these were the only thing I cared about. But now I regret all these as I now know that there is more to life than just accumulating all the wealth in the world as I lay helplessly on my sick bed.  If I was given a second chance to live again I sure would live my life a different way from how I have lived it owing to what has befallen me now. As my last days alive are drawing closer and closer, I have already willed out most of my properties and assets to my immediate and extended family members as well as a few close friends. 

I also want my soul to be at peace with God and for him to be merciful
on me and accept my soul and to this regard I have resolved to give my
remaining funds to charity organizations as I want this to stand as one of the last deeds I indulge in on earth before I die.  Though I have already distributed money to some charity organizations, Now that my health has deteriorated so badly I can no longer continue with this myself and also I do not trust my immediate family members or close friends on this as I have once asked them to close one of my accounts and distribute the funds therein to charity organizations around the Globe, But they greedily kept the money to themselves.

Presently I am contacting you with this as I have lost confidence in them because it is obvious they are not contempted with what I have left for them.  The last of my funds which no one knows of is a cash deposit of  
$ 28 Million Dollars, (Twenty Eight Million U.S Dollars) deposited in one of the leading BANK in Abidjan Cote D'ivoire West Africa.   All I am asking of you is to assist me get the money transfer into your Account and distributing of the funds to any charity of your choice after keeping 20% of the funds for yourself and your family.

Please contact me as soon as you get this letter if you are capable and
sincere to handle this project on my behalf so I can forward to you all
relevant documents necessary for the claims and the name of the BANK where the funds are deposited. Please if you find this mail offensive, Ignor it and accept my appology, I also want you to put me in your daily prayer, asking God to forgive me my sins and accept me back in his Bosom so that i will have part in heaven as my last day is at hand, 

Thanks for now as i do look forward to hear from you in other to enable me procced and gave you all the required details and informations Which will back you up in getting the Fund retreived out and legal used according to my instruction to you,

May God bless you 

Yours truly

Peter Wilson Toure

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
From:Mr mike zongo‏
From:	 mrmike zongo (mr_mike_zongo0011@msn.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Saturday, May 23, 2009 6:08:09 AM
To:	
From:Mr mike zongo
African Development Bank
Burkina Faso (ADB)
Ouagadougou - Burkina Faso.

Dear Friend, 

I am writting to seek your coperation over this business, Please due welcome this letter.

I am Mr.mike zongo, the director of the accounts & auditing dept .at the African Development Bank Ouagadougou-west Africa . (A D B) With due respect, I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be beneficial to both of us. 

At the bank's last accounts/auditing evaluations, my staffs came across an old account which was being maintained by a foreign client who we learnt was among the deceased passengers of  motor accident  on November. 2003,  the deceased was unable to run this account since his death. The account has remained dormant without the knowledge of his family since it was put in a safe deposit account in the bank for future investment by the client.

Since his demise, even the members of his family haven't applied for claims over this fund and it has been in the safe deposit account until I discovered that it cannot be claimed since our client is a foreign national and we are sure that he has no next of kin here to file claims over the money. As the director of the department, this discovery was brought to my office so as to decide what is to be done.  I decided to seek ways through which to transfer this money out of the bank and out of the country too.

The total amount in the account is ten million five hundred thousand dollars (USD 10,500,000.00).with my positions as staffs of the bank, I am handicapped because I cannot operate foreign accounts and cannot lay bonafide claim over this money. The client was a foreign national and you will only be asked to act as his next of kin and I will supply you with all the necessary information and bank data to assist you in being able to transfer this money to any bank of your choice where this money could be transferred into.

The total sum will be shared as follows: 50% for me, 50% for you and expenses incidental occur during the transfer will be incure by both of us. The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you are going to follow my instruction till the fund transfer to your account.  

Since I work in this bank that is why you should be confident in the success of this transaction because you will be updated with information as at when desired.

I will wish you to keep this transaction secret and confidential as I am hoping to retire with my share of this money at the end of transaction which will be when this money is safety in your account. I will then come over to your country for sharing according to the previously agreed percentages. You might even have to advise me on possibilities of investment in your country or elsewhere of our choice. May God help you to help me to a restive retirement, Amen.

Please for further information and enquiries feel free to contact me back immediately for more explanation and better understanding.

I am waiting for your urgent response!!!
Thanks and remain blessed.
mr mike zongo,

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Good Day.‏
From:	 Mr Bukare (drbukare2525@adinet.com.uy)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Saturday, May 23, 2009 4:41:12 AM
To:	
Good Day.

My name is Mr. Amed Bukare ,I'm the director in charge of auditing and accounting section of Bank of Africa Ouagadogou Burkina-faso in West Africa . I have a business proposal in the tune of (US$26 Million US Dollars) after the successful transfer; we shall share in ratio of 40% for you and 60% for me.Should you be interested, please contact me through my private email (bukareahmed001@hotmail.fr) so we can commence all arrangements and i will give you more information on how we would handle this project. Please treat this business with utmost confidentiality and send me the Following:
(1) Full names:
(2) Private phone number:
(3) Current residential address:
(4) Occupation:
(5) Age and Sex:

Kind Regards, Mr Ahmed Buka

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Contact Mr.Morgan Nosa‏
From:	 fedex express (info@fedex.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Friday, May 22, 2009 11 :34: 31 PM
To:	
A Parcel was registered to you by CHEVRON/TEXACO LOTTERY OFFICIALS,they
have paid for the delivery fee please contact this office with your Full
Name,Country,Tel,sex,address

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
(no subject)‏
From:	 RDSL (info@nl.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Friday, May 22, 2009 11:19:19 PM
To:	
$2,000,000.00 USD is now yours.Congrats.Send your details to Mr.Mark Smith
(royaldutchshell@btinternet.com).Your Name,Address,Age,Phone,
Occupation.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Regards‏
From:	 Dominique Doussu (domsk.40@msn.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Friday, May 22, 2009 6 :27: 08 PM
To:	
My Dear,

I found your contact while I was doing a private research for a reliable and capable foreign partner that will assist me on this transaction, I have the honor and confidence to introduce to you this business in view of the fact that you are trustworthy and reliable. I am Mr. Dominique Doussu, the senior Accountant of Bank of Africa (BOA).

There is an account opened in this bank in 2006 and since then nobody has operated on this account again, after an intensive investigation, I discovered that the owner of this account was the owner of (U. MARTINS COMPANY PLC) a foreigner, and he died in 2007 and the account has no beneficiary, my investigation proved to me as well that his Company does not know anything about this account. 

The amount involved is US$18 Million (Eighteen Million United State dollars only) In the light of the above fact, honesty I need your assistance to open door to this opportunity by providing your account or any account of your choice where the fund will be remitted, honestly your assistance as a foreigner is necessary because the management is ready to welcome any foreigner who has correct information of this account, which I will release to you immediately. So, If you are interested and ready to conclude this transaction with me, I would be very much happy because my retirement is at hand and I cannot leave the funds with the bank. 

Finally, once you confirm the fund in your account, then I shall meet you face to face in your country for sharing and good investment. Meanwhile, at the conclusion of this business, you will be given 50% of the total amount and 50% will be for me. 

I look forward to your earnest response on my confidential e-mail: (mrdomsk@arcor.de) and your private telephone number is needed for easy communications. 

Best Regards, 
Mr. Dominique.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
FROM THE DESK OF MR IBRAHIM MIKE,‏
From:	 mribrahim mike (mr_ibrahim_mike.004@msn.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Friday, May 22, 2009 6:17:03 AM
To:	
FROM THE DESK OF MR IBRAHIM MIKE,
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER,
BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A.),
OUAGADOUGOU,BURKINAFASO. 

I am Mr.Ibrahim Mike, bill and exchange manager with the Bank Of  Africa Ouagadougou Burkinafaso. I need your assistance in transferring the sum of ($10.5M)million into your account withing 10 to 14 banking days.  

This account belongs  to a foreign customer by name, Dr George Brumley who died along with his entire family in a plane crash.  

I agree that 40% of this money will be for you in respect of the provision of a foreign account,5% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 55% would be for me. Thereafter, i will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage indicated. 

Your Name in full.......
Your Country............
Your Age................
Your Cell phone......... 
Your Occupation.........
Your Internation  passport...

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  THE UNITED NATIONS DEVELOPMENT PROGRAM UNDP (un.dp13@mchsi.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 18, 2009 2:18:27 PM 
To:  info@undp.net 

  --THE UNITED NATIONS DEVELOPMENT PROGRAM UNDP www.undp.org/about/ Concern,The united nations development program (UNDP), in conjunction with thesociety for family health (SFH) and the European Union (EU), is givingout a yearly donation of US$1,000,000.00 as a specific Grants to 5 Lucky international recipients worldwide,this is to assist against terrorismBe Informed that no ticket were sold, you are required to fill the form your Qualification numbers (UNDP/06306/SFH-2009).Send your personal datas to the executive secretary to process your claims========================================CONT  ACT PERSON,EXECUTIVE SECRETARY: Mr. Musa PiyanunE-MAIL ADDRESS: musa_piyanun@live.com========================================Respectful  lyHelen Clark,Newly Appointed UNDP Administrator

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Mrs. Suha Arafat of Palestinian Leader (STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL)‏
From:  suha arafat (suhaarafat00027@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 24, 2009 4:41:10 PM 
To:   

From Mrs. Suha Arafat 

Private Email: suha09a@gmail.com 



                                                                STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL 

Dear Intending partner,

This mail may not be surprising to you if you have been following current events in the I international media with reference to the Middle East and Palestine in particular, I am Mrs.SUHA ARAFAT the wife of YASSER ARAFAT, the Palestinian Leader who died recently in Paris. 



Since his death and even prior to the announcement, I have been thrown into a state of
antagonism, confusion, humiliation, frustration and hopelessness by the present leadership of the Palestinian Liberation Organization and the new Prime Minister. 

</ STRONG>  

 I have even been subjected to physical and psychological torture. As a widow that is so
traumatized, I have lost confidence with everybody in the country at the moment.

You must have heard over the media reports and the Internet on the discovery of some fund in my husband secret bank account and companies and the allegations of some huge sums of money deposited by my husband in my name of which I have refuses to disclose or give up to the corrupt Palestine Government. 



In fact the total sum allegedly discovered by the Government so far is in the tune of about $6.5 Billion Dollars. And they are not relenting on their effort to make me poor for life. 

As you know, hence my desire for a foreign assistance. 

You can visit the broadcast below for better understanding of what I am talking about;
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/mid...st/3479937.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/mid...st/3995769.stm

I have deposited the sum of 20 million dollars with a private security firm abroad whose name is withheld for now until we open communication. I shall be grateful if you could receive this fund into your bank account for safe keeping and any Investment opportunity. 

This arrangement is known to you and my personal Attorney. He might be dealing with you directly for security reasons as the case may be. In view of the above, if you are willing to assist for our mutual benefits, we will have to negotiate on your Percentage share of the $20,000,000 that will be kept in your position for a while and invested in your name for my
trust. 

Please if you are honest, I am going to entrust more funds in your care as this is one of the legacy we keep for our children. In case you don't accept please do not let me out to the security and international media as I am giving you this information in total trust and confidence I will greatly appreciate if you accept my proposal in good faith. 


 Mrs. Suha Arafat 

On be-half of my family.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

INQUIRY.‏
From:  Peter Oke (peter.oke1960@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Sunday, May 24, 2009 3:02:59 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend, Permit me to bring a matter of utmost importance to your observation with hope we can find a common ground of understanding for a mutually beneficial project. I am Peter Oke,A solicitor and an advocate of the supreme court of Nigeria,I am the Personal Attorney to Mr.Jim Cruz,A consultant with an oil company here in Nigeria.On the 25th of January 2005,My client and his wife were involved in an autocrash accident along wushishi-Minna Express Road.Unfortunately they lost their lives in the event of the accident, Since then I have made several contacts as to locate any of his extended relatives, but all proved abortive.Hence I decided to contact you. I am contacting you to assist in retrieving the money valued at US$22.5 million dollars that was left behind by my client with the Spring Bank of nigeria plc, before it gets confiscated or declared unservicable by the bank. Conseqently,The bank issued me a notice to provide the next of kin or have the account confiscated within the next ten official working days. since I have been unsuccesfull in locating the relatives for over 3 years now, I hereby seek your consent to act as the next of kin to the deceased, the proceeds of this account valued at (US$22.5 million dollars) can be paid to you and then you and I can share the money.I have all the necessary legal documents that can be used to back up this project. My suggestion to you is that, I will like you as a foreigner to stand as the next of kin/beneficiary to the fund deposited by my late client so that the proceeds valued at US$22.5 million dollars will be paid to you.  Please endeavor to observe utmost discretion in all matters concerning this issue.Once the funds have been transferred to your nominated bank account, which you shall send to the bank, we shall share in the ratio of 50% for you, and 50% for me. I have worked out a procedure that will ensure success, and as a lawyer,I will ensure that all our actions are within the confines of the law. Should you be interested please,furnish me with your most direct tele and cell phone numbers for oral conversation after which I will provide you with more details of this transaction and how to proceed.  Your earliest response to this letter will be appreciated. My utmost respect, Barrister Peter Oke.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You Have Won Call For Confirmation!!!‏
From:  Toyota Car Promotion Department. (associacio@tuti.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 24, 2009 4:46:37 AM 
To:   

We are happy to inform you that your email address have emerged a winner of£600,000.00. and toyota camry car. To fill for your claim, please contact theclaims department With the following information. Your Name: () Age: ()Contact address: ()Telephone: ()Occupation: () PresentCountry: ().........................................MR. Martins Steward(VERIFICATION DEPARTMENT MANAGER)Email: martins-steward@live.comPhone Number: +44703-190-8701+44703-193-4886.........................................Once again CongratulationsMrs. Rose Van.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Do you need an urgent loan?‏
From:  HARRY MASON LOAN AND MORTGAGE FIRM (info@loan.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 22, 2009 2:05:44 AM 
To:   

Hello, Do you need an urgent loan? Is your business dwindling? Is your finances depreciating? Are you affected by the present global financial crises? Email us now @ loan_mortgage14@live.com for a quick loan. Our interestrates are very conducive. YOU WILL BE GLAD YOU DID!!! Regards,Harry Mason

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attn‏
From:  Abogados (segura111@terra.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 21, 2009 6 :53: 13 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend, I am Bar Juan Miquel an attorney to late Mr. Lyman Newman who has a profile of sum worth 9.5M Euros deposited in a bank here in Spain. I am soliciting for a responsible person to act as his next of Kin and I shall offer the person 40% of the total sum and 20% shall be for any expenses incure during the transaction and the remaining 40% for me. Kindly contact me for more information via email address, abogadossegura@aol.com Best regards, Bar Juan MiquelReply Email: abogadossegura@aol.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Micon Financial Services (msf@info.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 19, 2009 2:50:26 PM 
To:   

   Good Day,Do you need a loan to upset your debts or to increase your financialstatus? The Hexagon Financial Services is offering out cheap loan from$5,000.00 to $50,000,000.00 at an interest rate of 3% annually. If you areinterested do get back with the information belowAPPLICATION FORMFull Names:Location:Occupation:Loan Amount:Loan Duration:Monthly Income:Tel. Number:All Application should be forwarded to the direct e-mail address below:For further inquiries: London OfficeMicon Financial ServicesDirect Tel.number: +44 703 192 0592E-mail: mfsinfo01@gmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Micon Financial Services (msf@info.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 19, 2009 2:50:26 PM 
To:   

   Good Day,Do you need a loan to upset your debts or to increase your financialstatus? The Hexagon Financial Services is offering out cheap loan from$5,000.00 to $50,000,000.00 at an interest rate of 3% annually. If you areinterested do get back with the information belowAPPLICATION FORMFull Names:Location:Occupation:Loan Amount:Loan Duration:Monthly Income:Tel. Number:All Application should be forwarded to the direct e-mail address below:For further inquiries: London OfficeMicon Financial ServicesDirect Tel.number: +44 703 192 0592E-mail: mfsinfo01@gmail.com

----------


## om faisal

Confirmation Batch No:MPJG5545211‏
From:  Peters, Nicole (npeters@devry.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 19, 2009 5 :25: 25 PM 
To:   

Confirmation Batch No:MPJG5545211Reply Email:euromilions@luckymail.comyour electronic email address emerged as one of the Euromillion on-line winning email sweepstake program cooperation.Furthermore, your email address was attached to a cash award of EUR1,000,000.00, (One Million Euro Only)held on the 19th of May,2009.In Brussels Belgium,For further enquires and claims of your winning, Please contact Mr. Kart Van Winski,TEL: 0032487-780-257or 01132-487-780-257 or,Email:euromilions@luckymail.comWinning details as follow:Ref No:8-37-22-16-20-3,Ticket No:65-21-4-19-27-4433,Lucky No:4-55-6-20-31-41,Batch No:MPJG5545211,Serial No:KPGHJ88984544,Please note that all wining must be claimed not later than 15th of June 2009Best RegardsMary Snow,Please note,do not send email to the alert email you are to contact Mr. Kart Van Winski via reply email:euromilions@luckymail.com

----------


## om faisal

You have won‏
From:	 BMW PROMOTION 2009 (bmwwinner2009@bmw.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 26, 2009 4:24:52 AM
To:	
you have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP contact Barr 
Freeman Sandler, BMW Agent. Email: fsandler@live.co.uk with 
RefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09, Name, Country, Age and Phone no.

----------


## om faisal

You have won‏
From:	 BMW PROMOTION 2009 (bmwwinner2009@bmw.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 26, 2009 2:01:08 AM
To:	
you have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP contact Barr 
Freeman Sandler, BMW Agent. Email: fsandler@live.co.uk with 
RefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09, Name, Country, Age and Phone no.

----------


## om faisal

You have won‏
From:	 BMW PROMOTION 2009 (bmwwinner2009@bmw.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Monday, May 25, 2009 11:19:31 PM
To:	
you have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP contact Barr 
Freeman Sandler, BMW Agent. Email: fsandler@live.co.uk with 
RefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09, Name, Country, Age and Phone no.

----------


## om faisal

you have won‏
From:	 BMW PROMOTION 2009 (bmwwinner2009@bmw.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Monday, May 25, 2009 3:01:39 PM
To:	
you have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP contact Mr. 
Alex Jeferson, BMW Agent. Email: redeem-alexjeferson08@hotmail.com 
with RefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09, Name, Country, Age and Phone no.

----------


## om faisal

you have won‏
From:	 BMW PROMOTION 2009 (bmwwinner2009@bmw.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Monday, May 25, 2009 2 :34: 07 PM
To:	
you have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP contact Mr. 
Alex Jeferson, BMW Agent. Email: redeem-alexjeferson08@hotmail.com 
with RefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09, Name, Country, Age and Phone no.

----------


## om faisal

FROM DESK OF MR JOHN SAWADOGO‏
From:  John Sawadogo (sawa_dogo2@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 29, 2009 8 :15: 37 AM 
To:  medicsindex@gmail.com 


FROM DESK OF MR JOHN SAWADOGO
BANK OF AFRICA
ACCRA BRANCH,
GHANA REPUBLIC.
WEST AFRICA.

Dear friend,
RE: TRANSFER OF ($7,000.000.00 USD SEVENMILLION UNITED STATE DOLLARS)
I want to transfer to overseas the sum of ($7.000.000.00USD) Seven Million United States Dollars) from a Prime Bank in Africa. I would like to ask you to quietly look for a reliable and honest person who will be capable and fit to provide either an existing bank account or to set up a new Bank a/c immediately to receive this money, even an empty a/c can serve as far as it can receive money.

I am Mr JOHN SAWADOGO. an accountant and personal confidant to Dr.George Brumley who died together with his wife in a plane crash on the July 31st 2003 on their way to attend wedding in Boston, he is an American, a physician and industrialist, he died without having any beneficiary to his assets including his account here in Burkina Faso which he opened as his personal savings for the purpose of expansion and developement of his company before his un timely death in 2003.

The amount involved is ($7.000.000.00USD) Seven Million United StatesDollars), no other person knows about this account. I am contacting you for us to transfer this funds to your account as the beneficiary, I want to transfer the whole $7,000.000.00 (Seven Million United StatesDollars) into a safe account abroad, but I don't know any foreigner. I am only contacting you as a foreigner because this money can not be approved to a local person here,But can only be approved to any foreign a/c because the money is in US Dollars and the former owner of the a/c Dr.George Brumley is a foreigner too, and as such the money can only be approved into a foreign a/c.

I need your full co-operation to makethis work fine because the management is ready to approve this payment to any foreigner who has correct information of this account, which I will give to you, upon your positive response and once I am convinced that you are capable and will meet up with the inheritance procedures.

At the conclusion of this business, you will be given 40% of the total amount,55% will be for me, while 5% will be for expenses both parties might have incurred during the process of transferring. You should observe utmost CONFIDENTIALITY AND SECRECY in this transaction,and rest assured that this transaction would be most profitable for both of us because I will require your assistance to invest my share in your country.

You should fill this form below and send to me immediately as soon as you receive this letter:
Your Full Name: ...........
YourAddress : ..........
Your Telephone: ..........
Your Age:.................
Merital Status: ...........
Your Country:.............
Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Sincerely
MR JOHN SAWADOGO

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Urgently‏
From:  Abu Usman (abu_usman_2@yahoo.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 29, 2009 4:54:48 AM 
To:  

You're invited to:   Urgently 
By your host:   Abu Usman 

Date:   Thursday 28 May 2009  
Time:   20:15 - 21:15  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   FROM MR usman abu bills and exchange manager, bank of Africa (boa) Ouagadougou Burkina faso . Dear friend I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise as we never met before. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($15.5 million dollars united states)to your account .after hearing from you i will give you more details about the transaction, and application which you will forward to the bank, and i agree that 40% of this money will be for you as a respect to the provision of a foreign account , and 60% would be for me thereafter, i will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage indicated therefore, to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you arranged, you must apply first to the bank as relation or next of kin of the deceased indicating your bank name, your bank account number, your private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication and location where the money will be remitted. if you are interested please reply me immediately.to this email (usmanabu@live.fr)  

    Add to your Yahoo! Calendar 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Pte Ltd. All Rights

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Urgently‏
From:  Abu Usman (abu_usman_2@yahoo.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 29, 2009 4:54:48 AM 
To:  

You're invited to:   Urgently 
By your host:   Abu Usman 

Date:   Thursday 28 May 2009  
Time:   20:15 - 21:15  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   FROM MR usman abu bills and exchange manager, bank of Africa (boa) Ouagadougou Burkina faso . Dear friend I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise as we never met before. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($15.5 million dollars united states)to your account .after hearing from you i will give you more details about the transaction, and application which you will forward to the bank, and i agree that 40% of this money will be for you as a respect to the provision of a foreign account , and 60% would be for me thereafter, i will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage indicated therefore, to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you arranged, you must apply first to the bank as relation or next of kin of the deceased indicating your bank name, your bank account number, your private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication and location where the money will be remitted. if you are interested please reply me immediately.to this email (usmanabu@live.fr)  

    Add to your Yahoo! Calendar 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Pte Ltd. All Rights

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM: MR. EHND JOHNSON.‏
From:  ehnd johnson (d.johnson74@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 29, 2009 2 :51: 36 AM 
To:   

FROM: MR. EHND  JOHNSON.
PRIVATE TELEPHONE+
REPLY SO WE CAN PULL THE FUND. 

Please read carefully,

This message might meet you in utmost surprise. However, it's just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I got your contact from yahoo tourist search while I was searching for a foreign partner. I assured of your capability and reliability to champion this business opportunity when I prayed about you.

I am a banker by profession in BURKINA-FASO, WEST AFRICA and currently 
holding the post of manager in account and auditing department in our bank. I have the opportunity of transferring the left over funds ($ 10.2 Million Dollars) belong to our deceased customer who died along with his entire family in a plane crash. 

Hence; I am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 60/40 if you agree to my business proposal. Further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as I receive your return mail immediately as soon as you receive this letter.

Please indicate your willingness by sending the below information for more clarification and easy communication.

For more details, Contact me for more details. 

(1) YOUR FULL NAME................................
(2) YOUR AGE AND SEX............................ 
(3) YOUR CONTACT ADDRESS..................
(4) YOUR TEL AND FAX NUMBER..............
(5) YOUR COUNTRY OF ORIGIN.................. 

Trusting to hear from you immediately.

Thanks & Best Regards, 
MR EHND JOHNSON

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Bequest‏
From:  rakotzea@abe.midco.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 28, 2009 9:19:39 PM 
To:   
  I hereby inform you of your inehritannce of from the estate of Late johnFerguson which is valued at seven million pounds . Contact me via emailwiljackson46@googlemail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I LOOK FORWARD TO RECEIVE YOUR EMAIL.‏
From:  joseph kabore (joseka073@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 28, 2009 5:57:57 PM 
To:  



Dear Friend,

I am the director in charge of auditing and accounting section of Africa Development Bank,(ADB) Ouagadougou Burkina-faso West Africa.with due respect and regard I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be very beneficial to both of us at the end of the transaction.

During our investigation and auditing in this bank, my department came across a very huge sum of money belonging to a deceased person who died on Friday december at 26th at Posted 11.15amst (16.15Gmt) 2003 at Benin plane crash and the fund has been dormant in his account with this Bank without any claim of the fund in our custody either from his family or relation before our discovery to this development. 
 PLEASE VIEW THIS WEBSITE:
http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/africa...ash/index.html

The said amount was U.S $6.250M (Six Mllions Two Hundred and Fifty Thousand us Dollars). As it may interest you to know, I got your impressive information through the Burkina-faso chamber of commerce on foreign business relations here in Ouagadougou Burkina-faso.

Meanwhile all the whole arrangement to put claim over this fund as the bonafide next of kin to the deceased, get the required approval and transfer this money to a foreign account has been put in place and directives and needed information will be relayed to you as soon as you indicate your interest and willingness to assist us and also benefit your self to this great business opportunity.

In fact I could have done this deal alone but because of my position in this country as a civil servant(A Banker),we are not allowed to operate a foreign account and would eventually raise an eye brow on my side during the time of transfer because I work in this bank.

 This is the actual reason why it will require a second party or fellow who will forward claims as the next of kin with affidavit of trust of oath to the Bank and also present a foreign account where he will need the money to be re-transferred into on his request as it may be after due verification and clarification by the correspondent branch of the bank where the whole money will be remitted from to your own designation bank account.I will not fail to inform you that this transaction is 100% risk free.

 On smooth conclusion of this transaction, you will be entitled to 50% of the total sum as gratification, while 50% will be for me.

Please, you have been adviced to keep "top secret" as I am still in service and intend to retire from service after we conclude this deal with you.

I will be monitoring the whole situation here in this bank until you confirm the money in your account and ask me to come down to your country for subsequent sharing of the fund according to percentages previously indicated and further investment, either in your country or any country you advice us to invest in. All other necessary vital information will be sent to you when I hear from you.

MR. JOSEPH  KABORE AUDIT AND ACCOUNTING SECTION,
AFRICA DEVELOPMENT BANK(ADB).

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(no subject)‏
From:  UKL (mac@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 28, 2009 12 :33: 39 AM 
To:   

 -- A lump sum of (£1,000,000.00 GBP) has been credited to your E-mailAddress. Confirm receipt by contacting Sir. Kyle Evan on (sirkyleevan@9.cn)with your Name:___ Address:___ Age:___Sex:___ Occupation:___Tel/Fax:___Country__

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Kindly respond to me‏
From:  kate kumaru (info@lawyer.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, May 27, 2009 11 :31: 39 PM 
To:  


attn:   I am Kate Brown from Somalia, I am the daughter of Mr. Brown Kumaru whowas the Director of the Somalia Gold and Diamond Mining Cooperation, whowas murdered by Political Assassins during the Political Crisis, my dadwas murdered with my mom including my only Brother Mac Brown on their wayescaping from the capital city to our home town, it was unfortunate I theydrove into the assassins , I was lucky to be at the Methodist CollegeHostel then, after some few days, the United Nation Peace Keeping Troopcame and rescued us to Ghana as orphans under United nation, we were 1,200orphans.   Three Weeks before the crisis broke up, my father had confide in me aboutthe funds of 17.5Million United state Dollars (US$17,500.000) he depositedin a Finance Company in Ghana, which he intend to transfer to his Overseapartner for the huge supply of Gold and Diamond, I have all the lodgmentdocuments with me in my file in school, its look as if my dad knows whatwill eventually happen, that was my thought when the news about my familydemise broke wide in the whole of Africa and Somalia.   I hereby seek your generous assistance to stand as my late father overseapartner to receive the funds for investment overseas since I was privilegeto be the next of kin during the depository by my late father.   Kindly respond to me with your credential so that I will present it to themanagement of the finance Company for the release of the funds to you inmy as the send of the funds.   I am willing to give 30% of the total sum to you upon your sincereassistance for the funds transfer to you in your country as mybeneficiary.   God bless you as you make up your mind to help an Orphan like me.Yoursfaithful,Kate Brown.  REGARD Barr. Smith Danquah

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From;Jerry Horward.............Urgernt Reply?‏
From:  Mr.Jerry Howard (mrjhorward9@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, May 27, 2009 10 :23: 41 PM 
To:  

Ref : ABY/NRI-ACCT/7878256589/04 My Name is Mr.Jerry Horward . I am the auditor and head of computing department of Royal Bank of Scotland Liverpool Branch here in United Kingdom . There is an account opened in this bank in 2003 and since my inception into office on 2nd Jan 2009 ,I then found this account and when I investigated deeply by contacting the assigned next of kin I also found that the next of kin to this account was an american who lived in London for over 63Yrs and nobody has operated on this account again after 2004. I took the courage to look for a reliable and honest person who will be capable for this important transaction. In order to transfer out $100,000,000 (One Hundred Million U.S Dollars) After going through some old files, I discovered that if I do not Remit this money out urgently,it will be forfeited for nothing and the Royal Bank of Scotland management might divert the funds to their own accounts. Please respond immediately I will use my position and influence to effect the legal approval and onward transfer of this fund into your account with appropriate clearance from foreign payment department. You will stand to get 40% while 60% will be for me.Kindly quote the reference (acct) numbers above when responding to this mail . I will fill you in with further details upon your reply .You can call me directly on this private telephone number so that we can discuss more on how to transfer this funds to your designated account in your country . Tel : + 44 792 408 6767 Reply to my private email : mrhorward@gmail.com, Sincerely yours,Mr.Jerry Howard

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
(No Subject)‏
From:  WESTERN UNION (western.un.transfer@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, May 27, 2009 7:24:11 PM 
To:  


Dear Lucky winner, We are happy to inform you that your email address have emerged winner of$10,000.00USD in the WESTERN UNION PROMOTION PROGRAM 2009.The online cyber draws was conducted from an exclusive list of 3,000,00email addresses of individuals and corporate bodies picked by an advancedautomated random computer selection from the web.Bear in mind that prizeswill strictly be remitted to winners that officially file in for theirclaim within the given time frame. To begin your claim, you are to forwardthis message to your accredited claim agent including: Receiver's name-------------City------------------------Country---------------------Tel-------------------------Test question---------------Answer---------------------- Do You Have Any Question About Our Service? Mr. Harrison Cole.( foreign operation manager)Tel: +44-703-595-4344Fax: +44-703-595-4345Email:western.u.transfer@live.com Your prize award has been insured with your email address and will betransferred to you.The objective of this year's E-mail lottery draw is topromote and encourage the use of the Western union services whorldwide asa safe,fast and reliable means of money transfer which is jointlysponsored by the European Gaming board and European Financial Commissionrespectively.Please do tell us how to treat you better. All Won Prize must Be claimed/Cleared not all other winnings will beconsidered as UNCLAIMED and returned to ministerio de Economia Y.Hacienda. Best Regards, Mrs. Patricia Douet (Lottery co-ordinator).   -- Este mensaje ha sido analizado por MailScanneren busca de virus y otros contenidos peligrosos,y se considera que est� limpio.For all your IT requirements visit: http://www.transtec.co.uk

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY‏
From:  Kabiru Abrahim (kabiru_abrahim070@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, May 27, 2009 9:47:47 AM 
To:  

You're invited to:   I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY 
By your host:   Kabiru Abrahim 

Date:   Wednesday May 27, 2009  
Time:   1:00 am - 2:00 am  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   Dear Friend my name is Dr. kabiru_abrahim the Director in charge of Auditing section in the Bank of African,I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($14 million us Dollars .immediately to your account. upon your reply I will send you full details on how the business will be executed,send me your contact information.1.Age.(2)Residential adress(3) occupation(4)private telephone.Waiting to hear from you,REPLY ME WITH THIS EMAIL. kabiru_abrahim@mail.ru 

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Inc. All Rights Reserved

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CONGRATULATIONS YOU HAVE WON THE WINING PRIZE‏
From:  joy4sure@alestra.net.mx 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 28, 2009 10:19:43 AM 
To:   







                              Australian lottery INC.
                          No: 63 Stud Road Bayswater VIC 3153 Australia.
                                      Price and Price Promotions Dept.


                                      CONGRATULATIONS!
      Dear Sir / Madam,

      We are pleased to inform you of your prize today from the Australian International Lottery Lott ery Inc. This program is completely based on electronic selection of winners using their e-mail address.

       Your e-mail address was attached to ticket number 575061725 8 056490902 serial number 67 41137002 This tie by lucky draws numbers as fol lows 4-13-33-37-42bonus20number 17 which con sequently won the lottery in the second category.

     You have been appr oved a lump sum to pay U.S. $ 2,000,000.000 (two millon U.S. dollars) in cash credit file ref: ILP / HW 47509/02 from the total cash prize shared among eight lucky winners in this category.

      Note that all participants in this lottery program were selected randomly through a computerized voting system drawn from more than 20,000 officials and 30000000 individual e-mail addresses from all search engines and websites, from Asia, Australia, New Zealand, Europe, North and South America , Middle East a nd A frica, as part of our International Promotions Program.
      This promotional program takes place every year and is supported and sponsored by eminent personalities as the Sultan of Brunei, Bill Gates Microsoft inc and other corporate orga nizations. THIS is to improve education worldwide and to promote the use of the Internet and computers worldwide.

      Further more, my contact details (e-mail address) falls within our European payment center, and your cost of U.S.  $ 2,000,000.000 will report to you our paying bank in Europe (National Westminster Bank plc, London).
      TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE, just contact the p ayment officer, National Westminste r Bank plc and Private Contacts are listed below:.

       Mr.David win.
;  Payment Officer
  Telephone number +447024051307
        Fax 44870479 5290
      Private e-mail: barriesmark@alestra.net.mx
      You are invited to the information listed below is to pay people to help him find your file easily:

      Draw D ate: 26/5/2009
      Ref: no 575061725,
      Batch No: 8056490902/188
      Winning no: KB8701/LPRC.
A}.YOUR FULL NAME.
{B}.YOUR CONTACT ADDRESS.
{C}.YOUR TELEPHONE/FAX NUMBER.
{D}.YOUR IDENTIFICATION SCAN ID OR INTERNATIONAL PASSPORT
(E).YOUR AGE.
(F).MARITAL STATUS
(G).NATIONALITY
(H).OCCUPATION
(I)Account NO

      For security reasons, we advice all winners to such c onfidential information f rom the public until the ir claim is processed and the cost of entry to them. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claims and unwarranted advantage of this programmer by non-participant or unofficial personnel.

   All winnings must be claimed on or before 29th   of next month, and after that date, the paying bank has the right to send any unclaimed winning the cash prize is unclaimed Lottery winning price.

      Congratulatio ns once again on your winnings!
       Best regards
      Mrs.Jennifer Bubenik (Co-ordinator)
      NOTE: please contact the payment officer imm ediately VIA his private e-mail ad dress: (barriesmark@alestra.net.mx)

      Please confirm Mr.David win that I Mrs.Jennifer Bubenik authorized you to contact him as he is responsible for the release of your prize of U.S.  $ 2,000,000.000 to you.

      Any breach of confidentiality part of the winners of the outcome of Disqualification




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Visita alestra.aol.com.mx: E-mail, AIM, noticias, deportes, entretenimiento y mucho mلs.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM DESK OF MR SIMON SANOU‏
From:  simon_san12@yahoo.fr (simonsan1@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 30, 2009 2:42:23 AM 
To:  High340@yahoo.com; zkaria974@yahoo.com 

FROM DESK OF MR SIMON SANOU
BANK OF AFRICA
ACCRA,
GHANA REPUBLIC.
WEST AFRICA.

Dear friend,
RE: TRANSFER OF ($7,000.000.00 USD SEVENMILLION UNITED STATE DOLLARS)
I want to transfer to overseas the sum of ($7.000.000.00USD) Seven Million United States Dollars) from a Prime Bank in Africa. I would like to ask you to quietly look for a reliable and honest person who will be capable and fit to provide either an existing bank account or to set up a new Bank a/c immediately to receive this money, even an empty a/c can serve as far as it can receive money.

I am Mr KWAME OWUSU. an accountant and personal confidant to Dr.George Brumley who died together with his wife in a plane crash on the July 31st 2003 on their way to attend wedding in Boston, he is an American, a physician and industrialist, he died without having any beneficiary to his assets including his account here in Burkina Faso which he opened as his personal savings for the purpose of expansion and developement of his company before his un timely death in 2003.

The amount involved is ($7.000.000.00USD) Seven Million United StatesDollars), no other person knows about this account. I am contacting you for us to transfer this funds to your account as the beneficiary, I want to transfer the whole $7,000.000.00 (Seven Million United StatesDollars) into a safe account abroad, but I don't know any foreigner. I am only contacting you as a foreigner because this money can not be approved to a local person here,But can only be approved to any foreign a/c because the money is in US Dollars and the former owner of the a/c Dr.George Brumley is a foreigner too, and as such the money can only be approved into a foreign a/c.

I need your full co-operation to makethis work fine because the management is ready to approve this payment to any foreigner who has correct information of this account, which I will give to you, upon your positive response and once I am convinced that you are capable and will meet up with the inheritance procedures.

At the conclusion of this business, you will be given 40% of the total amount,55% will be for me, while 5% will be for expenses both parties might have incurred during the process of transferring. You should observe utmost CONFIDENTIALITY AND SECRECY in this transaction,and rest assured that this transaction would be most profitable for both of us because I will require your assistance to invest my share in your country.

You should fill this form below and send to me immediately as soon as you receive this letter:
Your Full Name: ...........
YourAddress : ..........
Your Telephone: ..........
Your Age:.................
Merital Status: ...........
Your Country:.............
Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Sincerely
MR SIMON SANOU

----------


## om faisal

FROM DESK OF MR SIMON SANOU‏ 
From: simon_san12@yahoo.fr (simonsan1@gmail.com) 
Sent: Saturday, May 30, 2009 2:42:21 AM 
To:  High340@yahoo.com; zkaria974@yahoo.com 

FROM DESK OF MR SIMON SANOU
BANK OF AFRICA
ACCRA,
GHANA REPUBLIC.
WEST AFRICA.

Dear friend,
RE: TRANSFER OF ($7,000.000.00 USD SEVENMILLION UNITED STATE DOLLARS)
I want to transfer to overseas the sum of ($7.000.000.00USD) Seven Million United States Dollars) from a Prime Bank in Africa. I would like to ask you to quietly look for a reliable and honest person who will be capable and fit to provide either an existing bank account or to set up a new Bank a/c immediately to receive this money, even an empty a/c can serve as far as it can receive money.

I am Mr KWAME OWUSU. an accountant and personal confidant to Dr.George Brumley who died together with his wife in a plane crash on the July 31st 2003 on their way to attend wedding in Boston, he is an American, a physician and industrialist, he died without having any beneficiary to his assets including his account here in Burkina Faso which he opened as his personal savings for the purpose of expansion and developement of his company before his un timely death in 2003.

The amount involved is ($7.000.000.00USD) Seven Million United StatesDollars), no other person knows about this account. I am contacting you for us to transfer this funds to your account as the beneficiary, I want to transfer the whole $7,000.000.00 (Seven Million United StatesDollars) into a safe account abroad, but I don't know any foreigner. I am only contacting you as a foreigner because this money can not be approved to a local person here,But can only be approved to any foreign a/c because the money is in US Dollars and the former owner of the a/c Dr.George Brumley is a foreigner too, and as such the money can only be approved into a foreign a/c.

I need your full co-operation to makethis work fine because the management is ready to approve this payment to any foreigner who has correct information of this account, which I will give to you, upon your positive response and once I am convinced that you are capable and will meet up with the inheritance procedures.

At the conclusion of this business, you will be given 40% of the total amount,55% will be for me, while 5% will be for expenses both parties might have incurred during the process of transferring. You should observe utmost CONFIDENTIALITY AND SECRECY in this transaction,and rest assured that this transaction would be most profitable for both of us because I will require your assistance to invest my share in your country.

You should fill this form below and send to me immediately as soon as you receive this letter:
Your Full Name: ...........
YourAddress : ..........
Your Telephone: ..........
Your Age:.................
Merital Status: ...........
Your Country:.............
Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Sincerely
MR SIMON SANOU

----------


## om faisal

FROM DESK OF MR SIMON SANOU‏ 
From: simon_san12@yahoo.fr (simonsan1@gmail.com) 
Sent: Saturday, May 30, 2009 2:42:21 AM 
To:  High340@yahoo.com; zkaria974@yahoo.com 

FROM DESK OF MR SIMON SANOU
BANK OF AFRICA
ACCRA,
GHANA REPUBLIC.
WEST AFRICA.

Dear friend,
RE: TRANSFER OF ($7,000.000.00 USD SEVENMILLION UNITED STATE DOLLARS)
I want to transfer to overseas the sum of ($7.000.000.00USD) Seven Million United States Dollars) from a Prime Bank in Africa. I would like to ask you to quietly look for a reliable and honest person who will be capable and fit to provide either an existing bank account or to set up a new Bank a/c immediately to receive this money, even an empty a/c can serve as far as it can receive money.

I am Mr KWAME OWUSU. an accountant and personal confidant to Dr.George Brumley who died together with his wife in a plane crash on the July 31st 2003 on their way to attend wedding in Boston, he is an American, a physician and industrialist, he died without having any beneficiary to his assets including his account here in Burkina Faso which he opened as his personal savings for the purpose of expansion and developement of his company before his un timely death in 2003.

The amount involved is ($7.000.000.00USD) Seven Million United StatesDollars), no other person knows about this account. I am contacting you for us to transfer this funds to your account as the beneficiary, I want to transfer the whole $7,000.000.00 (Seven Million United StatesDollars) into a safe account abroad, but I don't know any foreigner. I am only contacting you as a foreigner because this money can not be approved to a local person here,But can only be approved to any foreign a/c because the money is in US Dollars and the former owner of the a/c Dr.George Brumley is a foreigner too, and as such the money can only be approved into a foreign a/c.

I need your full co-operation to makethis work fine because the management is ready to approve this payment to any foreigner who has correct information of this account, which I will give to you, upon your positive response and once I am convinced that you are capable and will meet up with the inheritance procedures.

At the conclusion of this business, you will be given 40% of the total amount,55% will be for me, while 5% will be for expenses both parties might have incurred during the process of transferring. You should observe utmost CONFIDENTIALITY AND SECRECY in this transaction,and rest assured that this transaction would be most profitable for both of us because I will require your assistance to invest my share in your country.

You should fill this form below and send to me immediately as soon as you receive this letter:
Your Full Name: ...........
YourAddress : ..........
Your Telephone: ..........
Your Age:.................
Merital Status: ...........
Your Country:.............
Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Sincerely
MR SIMON SANOU

----------


## om faisal

Dear email user you have won‏
From:  BMW PROMOTION 2009 © (bmwwinner2009@bmw.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 31, 2009 12:18:39 PM 
To:   

Dear Email User,You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP contact Mr. Alex Jeferson, BMW Agent. Email: redeem-alexjeferson44@hotmail.com with RefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09, Name, Country, Age and Phone no.Regard,Alex JefersonBMW CLAIMS AGENT.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REFERENCE NUMBERS:MLY-Y/250-450890‏
From:  MICROSOFT WINDOWS PROMOTION (cgi@013net.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 31, 2009 11:07:43 PM 
To:   

Microsoft Promotion Award Team 
Dr.Helen Gibson 
Stamford New Road, 
Altrincham Cheshire 
WA14 1EP 
London
United Kingdom. 



OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION.





It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to 
read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official pub 
lication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, 
in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) 
held this Last Day Of MAY 31st 2009,in London UK. Wherein your email address emerged as one of the online 
Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award 
of ?450,000.00.


They are arranged in this format below: 

CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES 

1st. 2 ?850,000.00 pounds each 
2nd. 8 ?450,000.00 pounds each 
3rd. 13 ?350,000.00 pounds each 
4th. 27 ?250,000.00 pounds each 

We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the 
processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information 
concerning the verification, processing and eventual payment of the above prize 
to you.It is important to note that your award information was released with 
the following particulars attached to it. 

(1) Award numbers: MLAT#2009 
(2) Email ticket numbers: 1587-5896-4598-87, 
(3) Batch numbers: 450THL#2009 
(4) The file reference numbers: MLY-Y/250-450890 
{5} Serial Numbers: McST/776/ML10101 

For verification purpose be sure to include: 




VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM. 



(1) Your Full Names : 
(2) Your Contact Address : 
(3) Your Nationality/Country : 
(4) Your Telephone number : 
(5) Sex : 
(6) Age. : 
(7) Occupation : 
(8) Your Preferred Method Of Receiving Your Prize : 



To file for your claim, Please contact your Validating Officer for VALIDATION 
of your winning within Twenty-nine working days of this winning notification. 
Winnings that are not validated within Twenty-nine working days of winning 
notification are termed void and invalid. You are required to mention the above 
particulars of your award in every correspondence to enable the Agent validate 
your winning 


**************************************************  ***************** 
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER 
SIR RICHARD ROVERS 
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK). 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR 
MOBILE:+447045756787 
:+447045756787 
Email:mr-richardrovers@live.com
**************************************************  ****************** 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, 
Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies.The Intel Group, 
Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies.The Microsoft internet 
E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet 
and promote computer literacy worldwide.The Microsoft Window lottery has discovered 
a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and 
third parties about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers. 


As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. 
The Microsoft lottery has reached a decision from headquarters that any double claim 
discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the canceling of that particular winning, 
making a loss for both the double claimer and the real winner,as it is taken that the real 
winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you are hereby 
strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim 
your prize. 




Once again on behalf of all our staff, 


CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Sincerely, 


MICROSOFT DIRECTORATE UNIT 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
REPLY ME‏
From:  Peter Nouri (mrdkr01@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 31, 2009 5:57:06 PM 
To:  .. 

THE DESK OF:MR.PETER NOURI. BANK OF AFRICA(B.O.A) OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO, WEST AFRICA.  Dear Friend, (PRIVATE/CONFIDENTIAL).  I am Mr.Peter Nouri. the Director in charge of Auditing section Bank Of Africa(.B.O.A)Ouagadougou Burkina-Faso in West Africa. Forgive my indignation if this message comes to you as a surprise. AS IT MAY INTEREST YOU TO KNOW, I GOT YOUR IMPRESSIVE INFORMATION THROUGH THE INTERNET SEARCH HERE IN OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO. I have decided to contact you on a project that will be very beneficial to both of us. During our auditing in this Bank,I came across some amount of money belonging to a deceased foreigner Mr.Sheu Yuan-dong who died with his wife and their only daughter on February 16,1998 in a plane crash.  The fund has been dormant in his account with this Bank without any claim of the fund in our custody from his relation before my discovery to this development. He was the Governor of Taiwan Central(Reserve)Bank. The said amount is U.S $14,000,000(FOURTEEN MILLION UNITED STATE OF AMERICA DOLLAR). I want you to know that I never master minded the death of the deceased fellow. Their death occured Naturally.  FOR YOUR INFORMATION BEEN YOU NOT A TAIWANESE WILL NOT POSE ANY PROBLEM FOR THE SUCESSFUL TRANSFER ON THIS FUND INTO YOUR ACCOUNT. All the whole arrangement to put claim over this fund as the Bonafide next of kin to the deceased has been put in place and directives will be relayed to you as soon as you indicate your interest and willingness to assist me and also benefit your self to this great business opportunity. In this country as a civil servant(A Banker),we are not allowed to operate a foreign account. This is the actual reason why it will require a second party or fellow who will forward claims as the next of kin to the Bank and also present a foreign account where he will need the money to be re-transferred into on his request.  Our Banking law stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after Ten years, the money will be transferred into the Bank treasury as unclaimed fund.The request of foreigner as next of kin in this business is occasioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin. I dont want this money to go into the Bank treasury as unclaimed Bill. Be assured this transaction is 100% risk free.  On conclusion of this Project, you will be entitled to 40% of the total sum as gratification,while 60% will be for me.Please you have been adviced to keep "top secret" as I am still in service and intend to retire from service after I conclude this deal with you. I will fly down to your country for subsequent sharing of the fund according to percentages previously indicated and further investment will be discussed. On your acceptance to be my partner, please email for a brief discussion before we proceed. Please keep this proposal secret, if you want to assist me. I will look forward to receive your urgent reply so that i can send you the application fund to fill ok.  Yours faithfully, Mr.Peter Nouri.   -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Yahoo/MSN{Microsoft} Promo Winner.‏
From:  Martyna Sobczak (sobc2986@bears.unco.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 31, 2009 3 :15: 56 PM 
To:  


Yahoo/Msn Lottery Incorporation
22 Garden Close, Stamford,Lincs,PE9 2YP,
London,
United Kingdom.

Dear Winner,

We are pleased to inform you of the result of the just concluded draws held on the {7th Of May, 2009} by Yahoo/MSN in conjunction with Myway.com and Ipod Worldwide Promotion.

Your email was among the 20 Lucky winners who won £1,000,000.00{One Million Great Britain Pounds} each in the Yahoo/MSN{Microsoft} 2009 Online Promo. This draw is being organized to create and improve a larger awareness record for internet users worldwide.

However the results were released on the {30th Of May, 2009} and your email was attached to ticket number (7PWYZ2009) and ballot number (BT:12052009/20) The online draws was conducted by a random selection of email addresses from an exclusive list of 29,031,643 E-mail addresses of individuals and corporate bodies picked by an advanced automated random computer search from the internet. However, no tickets were sold but all email addresses were assigned to different ticket numbers for representation and privacy.

The selection process was carried out through random selection in our computerized email selection machine (TOPAZ).
This Lottery is approved by the British Gaming Board and also licensed by the The International Association of Gaming Regulators (IAGR).This lottery is the 3rd of its kind and we intend to sensitize the public.

To begin the claim processing of your prize you are to contact the Online Co-ordinator and provide him with the following informations as stated below, so we can proceed with the verification and clearance process of your file.

1. Full Names : ...........................................
2. Residential Address : ...........................................
3. Phone Number :Mobile&Home......................................  ....
4. Fax Number : ..........................................
5. Occupation : ..........................................
6. Sex : ..........................................
7. Age : ..........................................
8. Nationality :.....................
9.Ballot No. :.......................
10.Ticket No.:......................

Dr Bryan Howard
Online Co-ordinator.
22 Garden Close, Stamford,
Lincs,PE9 2YP,London,
United Kingdom
Email: bryanhoward2009@hotmail.com
Tel: +44 703 180 0953


*You are adviced to forward these informations as soon as possible to enable us attend to your file.

This email is registered and sent only to a certified Yahoo/MSN{Microsoft} Promo Winner.
You are to keep this award strictly from public notice until your claim has been processed and your money remitted to you.
This is part of our security protocol to avoid issues of friends or relatives trying to claim a prize on the rightful winner's behalf.

Our special thanks and gratitude to Bill Gates and associates. Accept our hearty congratulations once again.

Yours Faithfully,
Martyna Sobczak
Head Of Council
Verifications Dept.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

N/A‏
From:  loan firm (loan@daltron.com.pg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 31, 2009 6 :34: 30 AM 
To:   

Standard Finance House 3 DF Road, Docklands, London, E3 2DA  Welcome to Standard Finance & loan firm,The Standard Finance andLoans is a certified loan lender that offers loan to individuals andco-operate bodies. We offer loan of any kind at low interest rate of3% and with no credit check for all international borrowers. Any interested Applicants should contact The application desk of theS.F.L For full application proceedings at  Standard Finance House 3 DF Road, Docklands, London, E3 2DATel: +447031923361 email: mralbertevans1@googlemail.com  Mr Evans will be your loan agent.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Confirmed Recipient!‏
From:  Microsoft Promotion 2009 (paulbro@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 31, 2009 3 :59: 00 AM 
To:  info@msp.com 

 Thames Valley ParkReading Berkshire RG6 1WG.United Kingdom.  Your Email Was Selected As Winner of £539,000.00, for claim Contact Barr. Brian D. Smith Via Email: fidbasmith1979@live.com (،) Batch. N؛: 409978E, (v)Ref. N؛: FL/668530092 ,lucky numbers 05-08-10-18-20-46-{43} You to pick an option on how you want to claim your winnings. (1)Bank transfer.or(2)Courier delivery. Best Regards,  Mrs. Rose Carl. -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## om faisal

2010 WORLD CUP LOTTERY DRAW NOTICE‏
From:  serviceyahoo0@gmail.com on behalf of Online Co-Ordinator ©2009 (brain_williams@live.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 02, 2009 6 :59: 52 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 VIVA SOUT...doc (18.4 KB)  


Congratulations your Email Address was among the 2010 Email Address that
was picked through the computer ballot system.


So you are hereby advice to fill the attached document for confirmation
reason.
Thanks

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE READ CAREFULLY AND REPLY‏
From:  TAMA AKU (tuk.tak9@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 02, 2009 2:14:27 PM 
To:   

The Desk of Mr Tama Aku 
Audit/Remittance Department of 
African Development Bank (ADB) 
Auagadougou Burkina Faso 
phone: 00226-71 19 57 


Dear Friend, 

                    (CONFIDENTIAL) 

I know that this email will be a big surprise to you, but i want you to calm down and read very carefully. 

I have a business which will be beneficial to both of us.. the amount of money involved is ($5,700:000:00 five million seven hundred thousand us dollars) which i want to transfer out of the country to your bank account, all to my financial benefit and yours too. and also to take my wife abroad for treatment of liver damage. 

This money is owned by a man called JIN SUN, a business commercialist in west-african regions. he has been dead since four years ago (2005) and since then, no claim has been placed on his bank account balance. 

I want to transfer this money out of the country but such fund cannot be transferred without a next of kin attached to the fund. the fund could be transferred in these way; you shall present yourself as a business associate to the deceased person[JIN SUN) as details shall be that you are the care- taker business associate to mr. jin sun and his properties. 

I shall make available to you materials and information with which a successful claim shall be placed on the fund. i shall also be your guidiance and instructor throughout the duration of this transaction so as to ensure a swift and sure transfer of the fund to your bank account. 

As to your benefits,you shall be entitled to 40% of this fund for your co-operation in this transaction while 5% will be set aside for expences incured during the course of this transaction. 

So if you are interested, send a reply to me immediately and in your reply please include your [private phone and your fax numbers] urgency has to be implied and this business must strictly be a deal between both of us. 
Waiting for your urgent response so that i can move ahead and give you the indept details concerning this transaction and also the steps to take for a smooth transfer of the fund into your bank account.

Best Regards, 
Mr.TAMA AKU

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

This Message Is Confidential And Urgent From Mr.Boateng‏
From:  Boateng Essien (b.essien572@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 02, 2009 2 :23: 46 PM 
To:   

Attention: Please,  

Pardon me for not having the pleasure of knowing your mindset before making you this offer and it is utterly confidential and genuine by virtue of its nature. I am Mr.Boateng Essien, the branch manager of the International Commercial Bank, Kaneshie First Light Branch Accra Ghana. I write to solicit your assistance in a funds transfer deal involving US$5,300.000.00.

This fund has been stashed out of the excess profit made last year by my branch office of the International Commercial Bank of Ghana which I am the manager. I have already submitted an approved end-of-the-year report for the year 2008 to my head office here in Accra-Ghana and they will never know of this excess.

I have since then, placed this amount on a Non-Investment Account without a beneficiary. Upon your response,I will configure your name on our database as holder of the Non-Investment Account.

I will then guide you on how to apply to my head office for the Account Closure/ bank-to-bank remittance of the funds to your designated bank account.

If you concur with this proposal, I intend for you to retain 30% of the funds while 70% shall be for me.

Your earliest response would be appreciated on the regards.

I am waiting your urgent and favorable response in this regards to my private email address:boateng_private13@yahoo.com

Thanks
Mr.Boateng Essien

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I AM WAITING TO HEAR FROM YOU SOONEST‏
From:  abraham n (abraham_n12@yahoo.in)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 02, 2009 8 :56: 30 AM 
To:  

You're invited to:   I AM WAITING TO HEAR FROM YOU SOONEST 
By your host:   abraham n 

Date:   Tuesday 2 June 2009  
Time:   12:00 AM - 1:00 AM  (GMT +00:00)  
Address:   Dear friend my name is Dr Abraham Nuru; I am the manager of auditing and accounting department of BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) here in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum $14 million us dollars in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer (MR. RICHARD BURSON from Florida, U.S.A) who died along with his entire family on November 1999 in a plane crash.Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we can not release it unless some body applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased. unfortunately i learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to make this business proposal to you,so that the money can be release to you as the next of kin.upon your reply I will send you full details on how the business will be executed, send me your contact information. 1.Age.(2)Residential adress(3) occupation(4)private telephone.Waiting to hear from you,My Regards. Reply me with this email...... abraham_nuru@mynet.com 

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo Web Services India Pvt Ltd. All Rights Reserved | Terms of Service | Privacy Policy

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Restore your Access‏
From:  St.George Bank (stgeorge@access.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 02, 2009 8 :23: 51 AM 
To:   




  Restore your Internet Banking Access   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  As a result of too many incorrect attempts to access Internet Banking, your access to this service has been locked. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.   

  Please logon to your account and restore your access as soon as possible.  

  Internet Banking: Restore Access   



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



  © St.George Bank Limited ABN 92 055 513 070 AFS Licence No. 240997

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY CONFIDENTIAL PLEASE‏
From:  Dr Frank Saidu (drfranksaidu2011@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 02, 2009 7:12:29 AM 
To:   

Dear friend,

I know that this letter may come to you as a surprise, I got your contact address from the computerized search. My name is  Dr Frank Saidu. I am the Bill and Exchange (assistant) Manager of Bank of Africa Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso.

In my department I discovered an abandoned sum of twenty million one hundred thousand United State of American dollars (20.1MILLION USA DOLLARS) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer Mr Kurt Kuhle from Alexandra Egypt who died along with his family in Siber airline that crashed into sea at Isreal on 4th October 2001.

Since I got information about his death I have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we can not release it unless somebody applies for it as the next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines, but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him in the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim.

It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and I don't want the money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill. 

Am contacting you because our deceased customer is a foreigner and a Burkinabe can not stand as a next of kin to foreign customer.

The banking guidelines stipulate that the fund should be transferred into the bank treasury after 8 years if nobody is coming for the claim.
I have agreed that 33% of this money will be for you as foreign partner in respect to the provision of your account for the transfer, 2% will be set aside for expenses that might occurred during the business and 65% would be for me, after which I shall visit your country for disbursement according to the percentagesindicated.

Please I would like you to keep this transaction
confidential and as a top secret as you may wish to know that I am a bank official.




Yours sincerely,
Dr Frank Saidu.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Prize Award Notification‏
From:  Microsft Product Award (h.sasjudit@invitel.hu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 01, 2009 9:17:03 PM 
To:   


MICROSOFT® (Uk. Regional Office) 
Products Promotion Division,
Microsoft Building, Wright Lane,
Kensington  London W85sp.
Email:mr.johnrobertson@micsftxpawaduk.com,
Serial NO:MCS-26798/096
Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU
Your Reference No:HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS,


Dear Lucky Winner, 



The prestigious Microsoft Product Award Team has set out and successfully organised a Sweepstakes marking the new year anniversary for 2009, we rolled out over Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(Ј850,000,00) Draws. 

Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage. 
Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU with serial numbers MCS-26798/096 and drew the lucky numbers 14-21-25-39-40-47(29) which subsequently won you Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(Ј850,000,00) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire winning sum of Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(Ј850,000,00)


These are your Reference identification numbers:HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS


Kindly fill below Claims Requirement form for immediate Validation of your winning prize:

1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3. Phone number:
4. Fax number:
5. Occupation:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country:
10.How do You feel as winner:


Mode Of Price Remittance. 


Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque and other Winning Documents Backing your prize monay stating that the prize was legally obtain from Microsoft Products Award Team safely to you.



CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
MR.JOHN ROBERTSON.
MICROSOFT PRODUCT PROMO DEPARTMENT (UK).
Phone: +44 704 576 5467
E-mail: mr.johnrobertson@micsftxpawaduk.com
**************************************************  ***** 



The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 
Once again on behalf of all our staff, 

CONGRATULATIONS!


Yours Faithfully,
Mr.John Robertson.
Mic. Claims Office,
The MPA Foundation.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATTENTION:BENEFICIARY‏
From:  awolodike awolodike (awolo4@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 01, 2009 5:18:31 PM 
To:   

ROBERT MUELLER III
EXECUTIVE DIRECTOR FBI 
FROM THE DESKTOP OF THE CHAIRMAN ECONOMIC FINANCIAL OF CRIMES COMMISSION UNDER FEDERAL BUREAU OF INVESTIGATION FBI.WASHINGTON DC.

ATTENTION:BENEFICIARY:

As you are probably aware, there are lots of financial crimes and scams going on worldwide especially via the internet. Many cases of money laundering are also being reported and it has been a big task to stop these nefarious activities.

Most families have lost lives, homes and their hard earned wealth due to the high rate of frauds and scams that has been all over the the world. You are also probably aware of a Nigerian scam known as "419," which is mostly practised by Nigerians!
In other to bring to an end this wicked act and compensate victims, the Nigerian and United States of American Governments decided to set up the Economic and Financial Crimes Commission (EFCC) to collaborate with the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) Washington D.C to fight these crimes.

Right now, US$900m (Nine Hundred Million United States Dollars) have been recovered from these fraudsters through our Intelligence network, and most suspects are still under our custody for proper investigations and trials. We are now paying compensation to identified victims of these crimes.

We are glad to inform you that you have been discovered to be a victim in the past and is therefore qualified for some compensation. The amount to be paid to you would depend on how much you lost to the fraudsters.
All you need to do is to contact the head of verification department with this information below for further clarification and screening after which part of this money will be sent to you through any means which will be convenience for you as stated.
Full Names:
Address:
Country:
Telephone Number
Sex:
Marital Status:
Occupation:
Amount Scammed from you:
OFFICE OF VERIFICATION ECONOMIC AND FINANCIAL CRIMES COMMISSION
MR. Kelly Lyre Contact person
EMAIL: awolodike@googlemail.com

We are sorry for any inconvenience and distress that the fraudsters might have caused you in the past and promise to remedy such ugly situation once you have responded to this mail.

Sincerely,

Mrs. Farida Waziri

Chairman, Economic Financial Crime Commission (EFCC)
Federal Republic of Nigeria
NOTE; Contact the verification office as you were instructed to the email above. This payment has a limited time frame for funds dispatch

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PRIVATE MAIL FROM DR.KOJO ADAMS‏
From:  Dr.Adams Kojo (dr.kojadamsw03icb@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 01, 2009 11 :59: 20 AM 
To:  


FROM THE DESK OF
DR.ADAMS KOJO
BRANCH MANAGER
INTERNATIONAL COMMERCIAL BANK
KUMASI BRANCH GHANA.

Hello Dear,

My name is Dr.Adams Kojo, I am the branch manager of the International Commercial Bank Kumasi branch Ghana. I got your information during my search through the Internet. I am 56years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It may interest you to hear that I am a Man of peace and I don't want problem, but I do not know how you will feel about this because you may have double mind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are not going to regret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope that we can assist each other. But if you don't want this business offer kindly forget it and I will not contact you again.

I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, as the regional manager of the International Commercial Bank; it is my duty to send in a financial report to my head office in the capital city (Accra-Ghana) at the end of each year. On the course of the last year 2008 end of year report, I discovered that my branch in which I am the manager made three million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar [3, 750.000.00] which my head office is not aware of it and will never be aware of. I have since place this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without any beneficiary.

As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund, so this informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you can assist and receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE. Mean While you will have 35% of the total fund, Note there are practically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to stand claim as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designated bank account.

If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much as soon as I receive your response I will give you details on how we can achieve it successfully.

You can contact me through my private e-mail if you are willing to work with me in this transaction (dr.kojadamsw01@yahoo.com)

Best Regards
Dr.Adams Kojo

----------


## om faisal

CONGRATULATIONS‏
From:  Smith Wang (smith.wang@rocketmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 05, 2009 2:03:35 PM 
To:   
Cc:  dr
  1 attachment   
 WINNER.txt (2.1 KB)  




FOREIGN SERVICES MANAGER 

ASIA PACIFIC MAIN LAND CHINA 

Customer Service 

Ref: MC/714 

Batch: 042/02/xa1926x4/99 

WINNING NOTIFICATION 

We happily wish to announce today the draws made by MACAU CASINO PROMOTION EXTRAVAGANZA, in MACAU. Your email address (attached to ticket number 3432218756 and reg. no. 132/756/4007) was among the bingo selection, as it was randomly browsed through our technical team. 

You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of US$500,000.00 in cash (five Hundred Thousand, united state dollars). And you are in the second category; we would want to let you know that there are various ways to claim your funds. 

CLAIMANT PROCEDURE: 

1. Coming to Macau Casino Centre to claim your fund. 

2. Payment by ATM CARD for you to claim it from any ATM Machine Worldwide 

3. By Telegraphic Transfer through Bank to Bank (wire transfer) 

Please note that your lucky winning number falls within our CHINA booklet representative office in ASIA as indicated .In view of this, your US$500,000.00 (five Hundred Thousand, United State Dollars) would be released to you by any of our payment offices in ASIA as soon as possible. 

DR MOND MARKSON 

FOREIGN SERVICES MANAGER, 

SHANGHAI SWEEPSTAKE PROMOTION 

PLAZA DE MAR ZHENG SHANGHAI 

TO BEGIN YOUR CLAIM, PLEASE CALL OR SEND AN EMAIL TO YOUR CLAIM AGENT / ONLINE CONSULTANT IMMEDIATELY: 

MACAU CLAIMING SECURITY AGENCY 

Mr. WANG HAN

Online Consultant / Claims Agent 

Email: hanwang71@yahoo.com

For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning information confidential till your claims is processed and your money remitted to you in whatever manner you deem fit to claim your prize. 

This is part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program by some unscrupulous elements. Be warned to file for your claim immediately. 

Thank you for being part of our promotional lottery program. 

Yours Sincerely 

MR GREGORY MARTINS 

VICE PRESIDENT INT.PROMOTIONS 

PLEASE FILL UP THE CLAIMS VERIFICATION FORM AND SEND IT BACK TO US 

FULL NAMES OF BENEFICIARY..................... 

CONTACT ADDRESS..................................... 

TELEPHONE.........................................  ......... 

EMAIL....................................... 

CITY/STATE.............................................  ....... 

COUNTRY...........................................  ............ 

NATIONALITY.......................................  ......... 

SEX.......................AGE.....................  ............. 

MARITAL STATUS........................................ 

NEXT OF KIN...............................................  ... 

AMOUNT WON...............................................  .

----------


## om faisal

CONGRATULATIONS‏
From:  Smith Wang (smith.wang@rocketmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 05, 2009 9:03:35 PM 
To:  dr_@hotmail.com 
Cc:  dr_@hotmail.com 
  1 attachment   
 WINNER.txt (2.1 KB)

----------


## om faisal

PROPOSITION DE PRET‏
From:  Michel Depardieu (depardieu19@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 03, 2009 10:24:46 AM 
To:  exopeint@wanadoo.fr 


Bonjour 

Je n'ai pas d'autres moyens d'entrer en contact avec vous
c'est pour cela que je vous envoie ce mail en espérant qu'il aboutira à une relation d'affaire. Je vous fais par la même occasion toutes mes excuses concernant les désagréments que ce mail pourrait vous causer. Je voudrais porter à votre attention que je peux vous faire un prêt particulier allant de:
1000€ jusqu'à 350.000€ remboursable sur 1 à 10ans (à discuter) à 2% d'intérêt 
l'an. Vous savez qu'il est interdit de faire de l'usure sur prêt.
Je suis citoyen français résident au Bénin dans le cadre d'une 
mission de coopération. Vous avez besoin de faire un prêt, veuillez noter les domaines dans lesquels je peux vous aider: 
* Financer
* Prêts immobiliers
* Prêts à l'investissement
* Prêt automobile
* Dette de consolidation
* Marge de crédit
* Deuxième hypothèques
* Rachat de crédit
* Prêts personnels
Vous êtes fiché interdit bancaire et vous n'avez pas la faveur des banques, ou mieux vous avez un projet et besoin de financement, un mauvais dossier de crédit ou besoin d'argent pour payer des factures, fonds à investir sur les entreprises. 
Alors si vous avez besoin de prêt n'hésitez pas à me contacter pour en savoir plus sur mes conditions. Veuillez me contacter 
Dans l'attente de votre réponse
Très cordialement

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I LOOK FORWARD TO RECEIVE YOUR EMAIL.‏
From:  joseph kabore (joseph_kabore014@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 04, 2009 9 :31: 34 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend,

I am the director in charge of auditing and accounting section of Africa Development Bank,(ADB) Ouagadougou Burkina-faso West Africa.with due respect and regard I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be very beneficial to both of us at the end of the transaction.

During our investigation and auditing in this bank, my department came across a very huge sum of money belonging to a deceased person who died on Friday december at 26th at Posted 11.15amst (16.15Gmt) 2003 at Benin plane crash and the fund has been dormant in his account with this Bank without any claim of the fund in our custody either from his family or relation before our discovery to this development. 
 PLEASE VIEW THIS WEBSITE:
http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/africa...ash/index.html

The said amount was U.S $6.250M (Six Mllions Two Hundred and Fifty Thousand us Dollars). As it may interest you to know, I got your impressive information through the Burkina-faso chamber of commerce on foreign business relations here in Ouagadougou Burkina-faso.

Meanwhile all the whole arrangement to put claim over this fund as the bonafide next of kin to the deceased, get the required approval and transfer this money to a foreign account has been put in place and directives and needed information will be relayed to you as soon as you indicate your interest and willingness to assist us and also benefit your self to this great business opportunity.

In fact I could have done this deal alone but because of my position in this country as a civil servant(A Banker),we are not allowed to operate a foreign account and would eventually raise an eye brow on my side during the time of transfer because I work in this bank.

 This is the actual reason why it will require a second party or fellow who will forward claims as the next of kin with affidavit of trust of oath to the Bank and also present a foreign account where he will need the money to be re-transferred into on his request as it may be after due verification and clarification by the correspondent branch of the bank where the whole money will be remitted from to your own designation bank account.I will not fail to inform you that this transaction is 100% risk free.

 On smooth conclusion of this transaction, you will be entitled to 50% of the total sum as gratification, while 50% will be for me.

Please, you have been adviced to keep "top secret" as I am still in service and intend to retire from service after we conclude this deal with you.

I will be monitoring the whole situation here in this bank until you confirm the money in your account and ask me to come down to your country for subsequent sharing of the fund according to percentages previously indicated and further investment, either in your country or any country you advice us to invest in. All other necessary vital information will be sent to you when I hear from you.

MR. JOSEPH  KABORE AUDIT AND ACCOUNTING SECTION,
AFRICA DEVELOPMENT BANK(ADB).

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Donation‏
From:  Sister Elizabeth Williams (sisterelizabethwilliams06@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 05, 2009 3:30:25 AM 
To:  sisterelizabethwilliams06@msn.com 

FROM :MRS ELIZABETH WILLIAMSADDRESS :N°8 RUES DES MARTYRS COCODYABIDJAN COTE D'IVOIRE    Dearest in Christ,  I am Mrs Elizabeth Williams from Kuwait. I am married to Mr.Jerry Williams who worked with Kuwait embassy in Ivory Coast for eleven years before he died in the year 2005.We were married for Eighteen years without a child. He died after a brief illness that lasted for only four days.Before his death we were both born again Christian.   Since his death I decided not to remarry or get a child outside my matrimonial home which the Bible is against. When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of US$5.8million dollars in a Bank here in Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire.Presently, this money is still in bank.   Recently, my Doctor told me that I would not last for the next Eight months due to cancer problem. The one that disturbs me most is my stroke sickness. Having known my condition I decided to donate this fund to a church that will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein. I want a church that will use this fund for orphanages,widows, propagating the word of God and to endeavorthat the house of God is maintained.   The Bible made usto understand that "Blessed is the hand that giveth".I took this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit this money and my husband relatives are not Christians and I don't want my husband's efforts to be used by unbelievers. I don't want a situation where this money will be used in an ungodly way. This is why I am taking this decision. I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I know that I am going to be in the bosom of the Lord. Exodus 14 VS 14 says that "the lord will fight my case and I shall hold my peace". I don't need any telephone communication in this regard because of my health hence the presence of my husband's relatives around me always. I don't want them to know about this development.With God all things are possible.   As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the Bank here in Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire. I will also issue you an authority letter that will prove you the present beneficiary of this fund. I want you and the church to always pray for me because the lord is my shephard. My happiness is that I lived a life of a worthy Christian. Whoever that Wants to serve the Lord must serve him in spirit and Truth.   Please always be prayerful all through your life.   Hoping to receive your reply.   Remain blessed in the Lord.Yours in Christ,Mrs Elizabeth Williams.   Note: Please any delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing another church for this same purpose. Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I Stated herein.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM MIKE WILLIAMS‏
From:  mikewilliams@cantv.net (mikewilliams@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 05, 2009 1 :35: 35 AM 
To:  mikewilliams@cantv.net 

FROM MIKE WILLIAMS 

FROM MIKE WILLIAMS 
Abidjan cote d'ivoire
Tel; +22507408348


Dear Respectful,

Warm greetings to you and your family in the name of our lord Jesus Christ. I am Mike Williams the only son of late Mr and Mrs Smith Williams. My father was a very wealthy Rubber plantation merchant and the managing director of Agro Williams rubber plantation farm in Abidjan; the economic capital of Ivory Coast, my father was poisoned to death by his business associates on one of their outings on a business trip.

My mother died when I was a baby and since then my father took me and my only kid sister (Joy) so special. Before the death of my father on November 2008 in a private hospital here in Abidjan he secretly called me on his bed side and told me that he has the sum of Ten million, five hundred thousand United State Dollars.USD($10.500,000) left in fixed / suspense account in one of the prime bank here in Abidjan ,that he used my name as his only son for the next of Kin in depositing of the fund.

He also explained to me that it was because of this wealth that he was poisoned by his business associates. That I should seek for a foreign partner in a country of my choice where I will transfer this money and use it for investment purpose such as real estate management or hotel management.

Now, I am honourably seeking your assistance in the following ways:
(1) To serve as a guardian and foreign co-beneficiary of this fund.

(2) To make arrangement for me and my sister to come over to your country to further our education and to secure resident permit in your country.

I am willing to offer you 15% of the total sum as compensation for your effort/input after the transfer of this fund into your account overseas.

Thank you for your signify interest to assist me and my sister. Hoping to hear from you soon. May God bless you and preserve our friendship in good faith.

Best Regards,
Mike Williams.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Gold dust and bars, rough and uncut diamonds and metal scraps for sale‏
From:  Usman Ali Sylla (u_sylla1@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 04, 2009 6:00:24 PM 
To:  

You're invited to:   Gold dust and bars, rough and uncut diamonds and metal scraps for sale 
By your host:   Usman Ali Sylla 

Date:   Thursday June 4, 2009  
Time:   10:00 am - 11:00 am  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   Dear Sir, We are the direct sellers of gold dust and bars, rough and uncut diamonds in Guinea, West Africa. Our goods are of high quality and good standard in the market. We also have all kinds of metal scraps like hms1/2, used rails, copper scrap and aluminium scrap for sale. Please contact me ASAP if interested in any of our goods. Rgds, Usman Ali Sylla, 00224 669 335 12  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

OFFICIAL NOTIFICATION‏
From:  british and microwindows internationnal lottery (harrygrant4u@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 04, 2009 1:36:47 PM 
To:

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

OFFICIAL NOTIFICATION‏
From:  british and microwindows internationnal lottery (harrygrant4u@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 04, 2009 4:02:00 AM 
To:

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

[ Need Business Partner ]‏
From:  Jabril Mohammed (chaa8jlss@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 04, 2009 2:07:02 AM 
To:   

Dear Sir, 



Dear Sir, I am consultant to some business interests in my country who are interested in international business investment.We need your business experience and connections to invest in your country. I wait your response to provide you with more information. Yours faithfully, Jabril Mohammed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Dr.U.Bello Business Partnering Offer !!!!!‏
From:  bello usman (bello_usmann7@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 04, 2009 12 :53: 57 AM 
To:   

From: 


From: 
Dr. Bello Usman 
Foriegn Remittance Department Manager 
African development bank 
Cotonou, Republic of Benin. 
West Africa. 

How Are You ? 

I am Dr.Usman Bello the trustee and financial manager to late Mr.Aziz Mustafa. I am also the present Foriegn Remittance Department Manager of African development bank , Cotonou branch,Republic of Benin. 

I have an urgent and very confidential business proposition for you as a result of what I presently have at hand.On 25th December 2003, Mr.Aziz Mustafa, a Lebanese investor in Cotonou , Republic of Benin was among the plane crash victims of Boeing 727-type, Air plane of African Transport Union (UTA) crashed on 26th December 2003 at the Fidjrosse beach Cotonou Republic of Benin. 111 persons died, the Beirut-bound flight victims are mostly Lebanese nationals and few westerners. Over 40 others still reported missing as at then, while 22 passengers survived. 

Shortly after his death , his relatives arrived Cotonou Republic of Benin and I handed over every of his other accounts information within African development bank ascept this very account file I withheld to divert the sum. 

I seek your consent to present you as Next of kin to the deceased so that the sidetracked Account valued at 15.5 Million Euro (Fifteen Million Five Hundred Thousand Euro) of late Mr. Aziz Mustafa could be remitted to your account as his Next of Kin, and then we can share the amount on a mutually agreed percentage. You can aswell go through the websit below:   

www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/africa/12/26/benin.crash 

All I require from you is your honest co-operation and trust to enable us see this transaction through. I guarantee that this will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law. To enable us discuss further about this transaction, do contact me. 

I await your urgent response through my private email: dr.bellousman200@gmail.com or you call me + 229 95 81 42 10 : 

With Best Regards, 
Dr. Bello Usman.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE HELP ME‏
From:  Mrs.Suha Tawil Arafat. (suha7777@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 04, 2009 12:14:45 AM 
To:  

Dear sir/madam, I am Mrs. SUHA TAWIL ARAFAT, the wife of YASSER ARAFAT, the Palestinian leaderwho died recently in Paris. Since his death and even prior to the announcement I have been thrown into a state of antagonism, confusion, humiliation, frustration and hopelessness by the present leadership of the Palestinian Liberation Organization and the new Prime Minister. I have even been subjected to physical and psychological torture. As a windowthat is so traumatized, I have lost confidence with everybody in the country atthe moment. You must have heard over the media reports and the Internet on thediscovery of some fund in my husband secret bank account and companies and the allegations of some huge sums of money deposited by my husband in my name ofwhich I have refuses to disclose or give up to the corrupt Palestine Government. You must have heard over the media reports and the Internet on the discovery ofsome fund in my husband secret bank account and companies and the allegations of some huge sums of money deposited by my husband in my name of which I have refuses to disclose or give up to the corrupt Palestine Government. In fact the total sum allegedly discovered by the Government so far is in the tune of about $6.5 Billion Dollars. And they are not relenting on their effort to make me poor for life. As you know, the Moslem community has no regards for woman, hence my desire for a foreign assistance. You can visit the BBC news broadcast below for better understanding of what I am talking about; http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/mid...st/3479937.stm I have deposited the sum of 22.5 million dollars with a Financial firm in Europe whose name is withheld for now until we open communication. I shall be grateful if you could receive this fund into your bank account for safe keeping and any Investment opportunity. This arrangement will be known to you and I alone and all our correspondence should be strictly on email alone because our government has tapped all my lines and are monitoring all my moves. In view of the above, if you are willing to assist for our mutual benefits, we will have to negotiate on your Percentage share of the $22.5,000,000 that will be kept in your position for a while and invested in your name for my trust pending when my Daughter,Zahwa,will come off age and take full responsibility of her Family Estate/inheritance. Please note that this is a golden opportunity that comes once in life time and more so, if you are honest, I am going to entrust more funds in your care as this is one of the legacy we keep for our children.In case you don't accept please do not let me out to the security and international media as I am giving you this information in total trust and confidence. I will greatly appreciate if you accept my proposal in good faith Please expedite action. Yours sincerely, Mrs. Suha Tawil Arafat.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Investment Capital‏
From:  Leban Group (trustleban_group70_45@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 03, 2009 11:02:18 PM 
To:   



Hello, 

I represent a group of company based in Iraq and we are currently seeking means of expanding and relocating our business interest in the following sectors: banking, real estate, stock speculation and mining, transportation, health sector and tobacco thus any sector.

If you think you have a solid background and idea of making good profit in any of the mentioned business sectors or any other business in your country; Please write me for possible business co-operation. More so, we are ready to facilitate and fund any business that is capable of generating 10% annual return on investment (AROI).JV partnership and loan financing can also be considered.


You can reach me by email:lebangrouppost4@gmail.com

Regards,

Alhaji Aliu Mahama 

Director,Leban Group of Companies,Iraq.
website: www.lebangroup.com
Email:lebangrouppost4@gmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CAN I TRUST YOU?‏
From:  PETER CUMMINGS (petercumming.uk1@googlemail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 02, 2009 4:58:40 PM 
To:  petercumming.uk1 (petercumming.uk1@googlemail.com) 

-- 


-- Hello My Dear, I wish to contact you personally for a business transaction/Investmentproposal of GBP10,000,000(Ten Million British Pounds Sterling)hopefully that you will respond positively to this investmentproposal. I need a reliable, honest and capable person who will be able tohandle this transaction. hence I am contacting you, and I believe thatyou will never turn down my request. I am the chief executive ofcorporate,Halifax Bank of Scotland, United Kingdom. With your sincere assistant and co-operation, we can finalize thistransaction, and be rest assured that this deal is worth taking andhighly profitable. At this moment, I will not issue the details of this transaction untilyour positive response is granted. For further correspondence regarding this business proposal, send yourresponse to E-mail : petercummings52@yahoo.co.uk for more details orring me on E-mail for further discussion on this.. Thanks for your attention. Kind regards.Mr.Peter Cummings.Chief executive cooperate,Bank Of Scotland Plc.HBOS Plc.



 {0} 
 Mark as read

Mark as unread

Delete

Junk

Not junk

Print

View message source

This message is too wide to fit your screen. Show full message   2009 Microsoft Privacy Legal  Help Central Account Feedback

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!.....YOU HAVE WON 500,000 GBP‏
From:  NOKIA MOBILE-LOTTO (info@nokia.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 01, 2009 1:08:39 PM 
To:   

  NOKIA MOBILE-LOTTO121 STAR LANE,CANNING TOWN,LONDON,E16 8QH.UNITED KINGDOM  CONGRATULATIONS!!!.....YOU HAVE WON 500,000 GBP You have been awarded 500,000 GBP in the NOKIA MOBILE-LOTTO Satellite Softwareemail lottery in which e-mail addresses are picked randomly by Software poweredby the internet through the worldwide website. Your email address was amongsthose choosen this year for the NOKIA MOBILE-LOTTO Satellite lottery. And thispromotional program is proudly sponsored by the NOKIA MOBILE-LOTTO Organization. Your email address, attached to Ref Number:5, 7, 14, 17, 18, 43 with SerialNumber:1979-12 Verification Number:CY-085-333-0, and consequently won thelottery in the "A" Category. You have therefore been approved for a lump sumpay out of 500,000 GBP. Please note that your lucky winning number falls within our British GamingBoard And European Booklet representative office in Europe as indicated in yourplay coupon. In View of this, your 500,000 GBP will be released to you by ourfiduciary agent located In the United Kingdom. Our agent will immediatelycommence the process to facilitate the release of your winning funds as soon asyou contact them. All participants were selected randomly from World Wide Website through computer draw System and extracted from over 300,000,000 companiesmobile number and individual email addresses. This promotion takes place annually. For security reasons, you are advised tokeep your winning details confidential till your claims is processed and yourcool winning funds remitted to you in whatever manner you deem fit to Claimyour prize. This is part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claimingand unwarranted abuse of this program by some unscrupulous elements. To filefor your claim, please contact our fiduciary agent:================================Mrs Sarah WilliamEmail: nokiagrantdonation@hotmail.comTel:+44-703-199-4954+44-703-199-4954 ================================Provide him with the informations as stated below:1. Name:2. Address:3. Marital Status:4. Age:5. Sex:6. Nationality:7. Country of Residence:8. Occupation:9. Telephone Number:10.Fax Number:11.Draw Number above: These details facilitate the due process and the release of winnings to avoidunnecessary delays and complications in the processing of your winnings. Alwaysremember to quote your Reference/serial number in any correspondences with usor our designated agent.Congratulations once more from all members and staff of this program and thankyou for being part of our promotional lotto program. Sincerely,Mr. Kenneth GramOnline Games DirectorNOKIA MOBILE-LOTTO.NOKIA CONNECTING PEOPLE.  NOTE: PLEASE NOTE THAT ALL CORRESPONDENTS WILL BE TEMPORARILY BEING VIA EMAILUNTIL 24 HOURS BEFORE PAY-OUT THEN YOU WILL BE NOTIFIED VIA TELEPHONE.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Confirmed Recipient!‏
From:  Microsoft Promotion 2009 (paulbro@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 31, 2009 10 :59: 00 AM 
To:  info@msp.com 

 Thames Valley ParkReading Berkshire RG6 1WG.United Kingdom.  Your Email Was Selected As Winner of 539,000.00, for claim Contact Barr. Brian D. Smith Via Email: fidbasmith1979@live.com () Batch. N: 409978E, (v)Ref. N: FL/668530092 ,lucky numbers 05-08-10-18-20-46-{43} You to pick an option on how you want to claim your winnings. (1)Bank transfer.or(2)Courier delivery. Best Regards,  Mrs. Rose Carl. -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

750.000.00 GBP‏
From:  Siemens Awarde Promotion (siemens.agent05@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 06, 2009 5 :35: 34 PM 
To:  info@co.uk 

  You have been approve for a lump sum payout (750.000.00 GBP), in the Siemens Award Promotion Please fill the form below and send it to our payment department with the contact given below.  Payment Department Contact Email (siemens.agent05@gmail.com)  1.Full Name:.............. 2.Full Address:.......... 3.Occupation:........... 4.Phone Number:........ 5.Country:............  Yours faithfully, Mr Tuomo Roiko

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATTENTION!‏
From:  Siemens Awarde Promotion (siemens.agent05@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 06, 2009 8 :11: 20 AM 
To:  info@co.uk 
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  




You have just been awarded,750.000.00 GBPin the Simens Online,send us your send the following:nameAgeSexCoutry Mrs. Caroline Bryan.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

US Visa Results for haitham‏
From:  USAGC (greencard@jangomail.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 06, 2009 8:28:12 AM 
To:  

Dear 




The results of the 2008 Green Card Lottery are now available. Please check the status of your application to see if you are a winner. If your application was not selected, register immediately for a new chance to win the 2009 Visa Lottery!




See your results here: http://www.usa-green-card.com/GC2_Ac...dminLogin.aspx
Your Username:  x1103157A
Your Password:  GIDAYF56




Winners of the Visa Lottery have the opportunity to immigrate with their families and have a better life in the US. They receive permanent residence and work visas (green cards) and enjoy all of the health benefits, education programs, and job opportunities available in the United States.




Don't wait! Login to your account to learn if you were a winner in 2008 and to register for the 2009 lottery.




Only USA Green Card Lottery gives you:




Guaranteed registration in the 2009 Green Card Lottery.
20% savings if you renew your registration before June 15 (use discount code 73656436).
Free airfare to the US when you get your visa.



Share this opportunity with your friends and relatives. New applications can be submitted here: http://www.usa-green-card.com/GC_FormApplication.asp




Cordially,




USA Green Card
Astor Station, PO Box 231117
Boston, MA 02123-1117 USA
http://www.usa-green-card.com
lottery@usa-green-card.com






The Diversity Immigrant Visa Lottery is an official program of the US Government. US Congress 1990 Immigration Act 203 Sec. 203. [8 U.S.C. 1153] (c). Reply to this message here to avoid receiving future notices.

----------


## om faisal

FROM DESK OF MR JOHN SAWADOGO‏
From:  John Sawadogo (sawa_dogo2@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 08, 2009 3:50:37 AM 
To:  

FROM DESK OF MR JOHN SAWADOGO
BANK OF AFRICA
ACCRA BRANCH,
GHANA REPUBLIC.
WEST AFRICA.

Dear friend,
RE: TRANSFER OF ($7,000.000.00 USD SEVENMILLION UNITED STATE DOLLARS)

I want to transfer to overseas the sum of ($7.000.000.00USD) Seven Million United States Dollars) from a Prime Bank in Africa. I would like to ask you to quietly look for a reliable and honest person who will be capable and fit to provide either an existing bank account or to set up a new Bank a/c immediately to receive this money, even an empty a/c can serve as far as it can receive money.

I am Mr JOHN SAWADOGO. an accountant and personal confidant to Dr.George Brumley who died together with his wife in a plane crash on the July 31st 2003 on their way to attend wedding in Boston, he is an American, a physician and industrialist, he died without having any beneficiary to his assets including his account here in Burkina Faso which he opened as his personal savings for the purpose of expansion and developement of his company before his un timely death in 2003.

The amount involved is ($7.000.000.00USD) Seven Million United StatesDollars), no other person knows about this account. I am contacting you for us to transfer this funds to your account as the beneficiary, I want to transfer the whole $7,000.000.00 (Seven Million United StatesDollars) into a safe account abroad, but I don't know any foreigner.

I am only contacting you as a foreigner because this money can not be approved to a local person here,But can only be approved to any foreign a/c because the money is in US Dollars and the former owner of the a/c Dr.George Brumley is a foreigner too, and as such the money can only be approved into a foreign a/c.

I need your full co-operation to makethis work fine because the management is ready to approve this payment to any foreigner who has correct information of this account, which I will give to you, upon your positive response and once I am convinced that you are capable and will meet up with the inheritance procedures.
At the conclusion of this business, you will be given 40% of the total amount,55% will be for me, while 5% will be for expenses both parties might have incurred during the process of transferring. You should observe utmost CONFIDENTIALITY AND SECRECY in this transaction,and rest assured that this transaction would be most profitable for both of us because I will require your assistance to invest my share in your country.

You should fill this form below and send to me immediately as soon as you receive this letter:
Your Full Name: ...........
YourAddress : ..........
Your Telephone: ..........
Your Age:.................
Merital Status: ...........
Your Country:.............
Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Sincerely
MR JOHN SAWADOGO

----------


## om faisal

The BMW Automobile Company‏
From:  BMW PROMOTION UPDATE 2009 (mgebauer@ucn.cl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 06, 2009 11:41:35 PM 
To:   

  -- Dear Winner,The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success asone of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years International AwarenessPromotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand new BMW X6CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of £750,000.00GBP.To begin processing ofyour prize contact:Mr. Alex Jeferson,BMW AgentE-mail: redeem-alexjeferson090@hotmail.comContact him, with your, SerialNo:BMWP/556543450906 andRefNo:BMW:2551256003/23.Also provide listed:1. Full Name:2. Address:3. Age:4. Sex:5. Marital Status:6. Telephone Number:7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence:9. Short comment on your Occupation:Regards,Mr. Jude King.Promotion Co-ordinator.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NOTICE OF CONSOLATION PRIZE WINNING‏
From:  POWERBALL WHEEL EGAME 2009 (powerballlottery@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 08, 2009 6:43:18 PM 
To:   

  POWERBALL LOTTO. BVPOWERBALL-WHEEL E-GAME 2009 Dear Consolation Prize Winner, NOTICE OF CONSOLATION PRIZE WINNING This email confirms that you have been notified of by the POWERBALL INTERLOTTOBV of the Netherlands of your email lottery winning for 2009 Powerball Lotto-Wheel E-game held on the 1/06/09. We wish to congratulate you on the selectionof your email coupon number which was selected among the 4 lucky consolationprize winners. Your email ID identified with Coupon No.PBL2348974321 and was selected byElectronic Random Selection System (ERSS) with entries from the 50,000different email addresses enrolled for the Lotto-Wheel E-game. Your email ID included among the 50,000 different email addresses wheresubmitted by our partner international email provider companies. For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning informationconfidential till your claims is processed and money remitted to you in themanner you deem fit to claim your prize This is a part of our precautionary measure to avoid unwarranted abuse of thisprogram by some unscrupulous elements. Prize Ref No.: PBL/CN/6654/CP Lottery Group: Consolation Prize Group Prize Amount: US $500,000 Five Hundred Thousand Dollars Only You are required to file claims for your lottery prize winning by contactingthe Lottery Claims Processing Officer with your winning information providedabove. Lottery Claims Officer: Name: Mrs Stella Coles Email; stellacoles2009@hotmail.com Tel: +4470-3185-7226 Tel: +4470-3182-1587 Tel: +4470-4571-2348 Congratulations once again from all our staffs on your consolation prizewinning, we hope you will partake in our forth coming Power ball Lotto-WheelEmail-games. Yours truly, Mr. Andrew Patrick,(Lottery Coordinator)(Online Promo Programme).=======================================  =========================================NON RESIDENCE AWARD CLAIM FORM BHG===============================================  =================================FULLNAMES:.......  ..................................................  ............. FORWARDING ADDRESSES:........................................  ................... CITY/STATE:........................... COUNTRY OF ORIGIN:....................... MARITAL STATUS:....................... NATIONALITY:.............................SEX......  ....INTENATIONAL PASSPORT NR:.......................... DATE OFBIRTH:.. EMAIL:.............................OCCUPATION:....  ............................ TEL/FAX:.....................................=========  ==================================================  =====================WINNING INFORMATION=======================================  =========================================COUPON NR:.................................... LOTTERY REF NR:............................... LOTTERY DATE:................................. CLAIMANT SIGNATURE:...........................=============  ==================================================  =================This email and its attachments are confidential and intended for the exclusiveuse of the addressee(s).This email and its attachments may also be privilegedor protected by legal rules. If you have received this by mistake please let usknow by reply immediately and destroy the email and its attachments withoutreading, copying or forwarding the contents.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

.| Need Business Partner |.‏
From:  Jabril Mohammed (sammijabrilv@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 08, 2009 5:13:50 PM 
To:  



I am consultant to some business interests in my country who are interested in international business investment. We need your business experience and connections to invest in your country. I wait your response to provide you with more information. Yours faithfully, Jabril Mohammed.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Legal Representation.‏
From:  Hargreaves James & Associate. (Hargreavesjame@justicemail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 08, 2009 4:38:12 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend,

I am Mr. Hargreaves James.(Esq) Attorney and secretary to my late deseased client of Gulf stream crude oil. prior to his unexpected death in August 2006 deposited $40.5M USD on trust with a Bank. Eventually, he died in a plane crash and since his death,nobody has Apply for the claims of his estate as the next of kin.Becasue he died intestate.

It is a situation I have monitored closely . Now having monitored this deposit and managed it over the years before his death and hence nobody has showed up as the next of kin for the past years.

I now solicit for your assistance to present you as the next of kin as every other arrangement has been concluded by me.I am only waiting for a foreigner to take possession of the deposit.There is no risk attached to it as the entire document required for claims will be obtained legally by me as his proxy.

I cannot make claim regarding the funds, all I have to do is to donate somebody as his next of kin and beneficiary to make claim of the said fund for us to share as Partners.I therefore request you to confirm your interest by a return message and I will foward details and more information on how to go about the subject matter.

To facilitate a rather more secured link with you, kindly indulge me with the following:

1). Full Names,sex and Address
2). Telephone, Fax and Cell phone numbers. 

This project is ready for execution as soon as I hear from you. I look forward to your swift response to this letter.

Sincerely Yours.
Hargreaves James. (Esq)
Principal Partner( Hargreaves James & Associates)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

INVESTMENT PROPOSAL‏
From:  Bruce Bennett (brucebnntt26@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 07, 2009 9 :56: 27 PM 
To:  


Hello, I am a civil lawyer. I have a client that wishes to invest her financialestate in your country; can you be of assistance as a partner? If you can,then kindly respond to my private email address belowEmail Address:bennett.bruce53@gmail.comI will give more details when you reply. If you are not interested pleasedo not reply. This transaction will demand absolute secrecy from you. Bruce Bennett

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Ref: UK/776090X2/23‏

From:  BRITISH NATIONAL LOTTERY (jimboi70@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 07, 2009 5:09:42 PM 
To:  info@bnl.org 


Agent Name: Mr. Richard CarpenterTel: +44-7024-0586-24Email: (richard.carpenter08@msn.com) This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of£1,200,000 (British Pounds) held on the 20th of May 2009 in London Uk. 1. Name:2. Address:3. Country of Residence:4. Telephone Number:5. Age

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Need Business Partner‏
From:  Jabril Mohammed (sammijabrilv@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 07, 2009 5 :32: 38 AM 
To:  


I am consultant to some business interests in my country who are interested in international business investment. We need your business experience and connections to invest in your country. I wait your response to provide you with more information. Yours faithfully, Jabril Mohammed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOUR IMPERATIVE ACTION IS REQUIRED‏
From:  Dr . Sule Ola (suahdmiq@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 08, 2009 3 :51: 01 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 img1.jpg (13.8 KB)  




CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA
TESTED COMPUTERIZATION FOREIGN TRANSFER UNIT
CBN HOUES GARIKI ABUJA FCT - NIGERIA


NEW CBN CODE 011
FIRST QUARTER PAYMENT FOR 2009
CONTRACT #: CAV/NNPC/FGN/MIN/009.


ATTN: HONORABLE BENEFICIARY,

FROM THE RECORDS OF OUTSTANDING CONTRACTORS DUE FOR PAYMENT WITH THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT OF NIGERIA YOUR NAME AND COMPANY WAS DISCOVERED AS NEXT ON THE LIST OF THE OUTSTANDING CONTRACTORS WHO HAVE NOT RECEIVED THEIR PAYMENTS DUE TO THE CHANGE OF THE GOVERNOR OF THE BANK.

I WISH TO INFORM YOU THAT YOUR PAYMENT IS BEING PROCESSED AND WILL BE RELEASED TO YOU AS SOON AS YOU RESPOND TO THIS LETTER. FIRSTLY, I PLEAD ON BEHALF OF MY COUNTRY AND THE CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA FOR NOT CONTACTING YOU ALL THIS WHILE AS REGARDS YOUR CONTRACT PAYMENTS WHICH I KNOW BY NOW MUST HAVE COST YOU SOME INCONVENIENCES.

I AM PROMISING YOU ON BEHALF OF THE CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA THAT THIS WILL NOT REPEAT IT SELF ANY MORE, I ADVICE YOU TO CO-OPERATE WITH ME AND LISTEN TO MY ADVICE AS THE CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA (CBN) WILL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY LAPSES OR MIS-DIRECTION OF YOUR FUND DUE TO YOUR INABILITY TO CO-OPERATE WITH ME WHO IS IN-CHARGE AS THE EXECUTIVE GOVERNOR. ALSO NOTE THAT FROM MY RECORD YOUR OUTSTANDING CONTRACT PAYMENT IS US$ 40,000,000.00 (FORTY MILLION UNITED STATES DOLLARS ONLY). PLEASE RE-CONFIRM TO ME IF THIS IS INLINE WITH WHAT YOU HAVE IN YOUR RECORD AND ALSO RE-CONFIRM TO ME THE FOLLOWINGS.

1) YOUR FULL NAME..............................................  .........
2) PHONE, FAX AND MOBILE #..........................................
3) COMPANY NAME, POSITION AND ADDRESS...................
4) PROFESSION, AGE AND MARITAL STATUS.....................
5) E-MAIL..............................................  .............................
6) CONTRACT#.........................................  ...............................
7) ATTACH A COPY OF YOUR IDENTIFICATION....................................  ..


AS SOON AS THIS INFORMATION IS RECEIVED, THE CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA WILL NOT HESITATE TO TRANSFER YOUR FUND INTO YOUR NOMINATED BANK ACCOUNT.


REMITTANCE DEPARTMENT.

YOURS FAITHFULLY,
DR. SULE OLABAMI
DIRECTOR, TESTED COMPUTERIZATION FOREIGN TRANSFER UNIT

----------


## om faisal

CV- Counter Salesman / Suitable Positions‏
From:  aasim ali (aasimali02@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 08, 2009 11:47:29 AM 
To:  arabimo@crompton.com 
  1 attachment   
 Jabbar KM...doc (54.4 KB)  


Sir,



I have more than 4 years of experience in counter sales in India and have basic computer skills. I can speak English & Hindi well.



I am on visit visa.



I would like to apply for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference.



Thanks & regards



Abdul Jabbar KM




Abdul Jabbar K.M.




Jabbarkottaram1@yahoo.com    Deira, Dubai, UAE       055-8709895 / 055-7197988


      Objective:   Counter Sales / Suitable Positions


Profile

	More than 4 years solid experience in counter sales.
	Widely exposed to showroom management & customer service.
	Proficient in MS Office & Internet applications.
	Have excellent sales skills.
	Can speak English & Hindi.
	Young, energetic, enthusiastic, friendly & pleasing mannered.
	Can withstand any stressful situation and meet deadlines.


Work History

Margin Free Supermarket		Kerala, India 			May 2007 – July 2008
Sales man cum Driver					

Shree Ganesh Distributors		Kerala, India			July 2005 – April 2007
Salesman					

Bismilla Enterprises			Kerala, India			April 2004 – May 2005
Salesman			


Education 

Intermediate (Pre-Degree) - Incomplete, Kerala Secondary Education Board, India

Computer Skills: MS Office & Internet Applications


Job Profile 

	Handled sales activities of showroom.
	Supervised administrative activities of the showroom.
	Handled cash & prepared and submitted daily cash reports to management.
	Assisted Supermarket Manager in displaying the products.
	Brought in latest trends in displaying products.
	Responsible for house keeping at showroom premises.
	Filed documents; entered different companies’ purchase & sales invoices in different books of accounts.
Abdul Jabbar K.M.


	Coordinated with the stores regarding back stock for fast moving goods.
	Assisted the purchase department in procuring the right products depending on market trend.
	Dealt with sales representatives &kept track of market trend.
	Achieve sales targets set by the management.
	Attend to customer queries and ascertain their needs.
	Suggest the right products to customers in accordance with their requirement.
	Maintain rapport with customers & ensure customer satisfaction.
	Ensure customer is well attended with the quality of service.
	Any other work assigned by the management.



Personal Profile	

Nationality		:	Indian
Date of Birth		:	08.02.1982
Gender			:	Male
Status			:	Single
Religion		:	Islam
Visa Status		:	Visit Visa					
Languages Known	:	English; Hindi; Malayalam; Kannada


References available on

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attention Sir/Madam‏
From:  Mrs. Ludmila Lebedev (hbarr@kiana.nwarctic.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 08, 2009 12 :23: 49 PM 
To:   

I am Mrs. Ludmila Lebedev, I have a business deal for you contact me ifinterested on my personal email: albnez@bk.ru

----------


## om faisal

MR JOHN SAWADOGO‏
From:  John Sawadogo (sawa_dogo2@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 09, 2009 2:09:53 AM 
To:  abdm600@hotmail.com 

FROM DESK OF MR JOHN SAWADOGO
BANK OF AFRICA
ACCRA BRANCH,
GHANA REPUBLIC.
WEST AFRICA.

Dear friend,
RE: TRANSFER OF ($7,000.000.00 USD SEVENMILLION UNITED STATE DOLLARS)

I want to transfer to overseas the sum of ($7.000.000.00USD) Seven Million United States Dollars) from a Prime Bank in Africa. I would like to ask you to quietly look for a reliable and honest person who will be capable and fit to provide either an existing bank account or to set up a new Bank a/c immediately to receive this money, even an empty a/c can serve as far as it can receive money.

I am Mr JOHN SAWADOGO. an accountant and personal confidant to Dr.George Brumley who died together with his wife in a plane crash on the July 31st 2003 on their way to attend wedding in Boston, he is an American, a physician and industrialist, he died without having any beneficiary to his assets including his account here in Burkina Faso which he opened as his personal savings for the purpose of expansion and developement of his company before his un timely death in 2003.

The amount involved is ($7.000.000.00USD) Seven Million United StatesDollars), no other person knows about this account. I am contacting you for us to transfer this funds to your account as the beneficiary, I want to transfer the whole $7,000.000.00 (Seven Million United StatesDollars) into a safe account abroad, but I don't know any foreigner.

I am only contacting you as a foreigner because this money can not be approved to a local person here,But can only be approved to any foreign a/c because the money is in US Dollars and the former owner of the a/c Dr.George Brumley is a foreigner too, and as such the money can only be approved into a foreign a/c.

I need your full co-operation to makethis work fine because the management is ready to approve this payment to any foreigner who has correct information of this account, which I will give to you, upon your positive response and once I am convinced that you are capable and will meet up with the inheritance procedures.
At the conclusion of this business, you will be given 40% of the total amount,55% will be for me, while 5% will be for expenses both parties might have incurred during the process of transferring. You should observe utmost CONFIDENTIALITY AND SECRECY in this transaction,and rest assured that this transaction would be most profitable for both of us because I will require your assistance to invest my share in your country.

You should fill this form below and send to me immediately as soon as you receive this letter:
Your Full Name: ...........
YourAddress : ..........
Your Telephone: ..........
Your Age:.................
Merital Status: ...........
Your Country:.............
Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Sincerely
MR JOHN SAWADOGO

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REPLY URGENTLY!!!‏
From:  habal mohamed (habal_mohamed001@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 11, 2009 7 :52: 12 AM 
To:   

I am Habal Mohamed,I work in the Bank in Burkina Faso,i have a business which will be beneficial to both of us.The amount of money involved is ($8.5 million us dollars) which i want to transfer out to your account.Please if you are willing to work with me,kindly reply me for the deal. Please have no fear and let see if we could work things out,i hope my mail will meet your favorable consideration. Call me +22675668600 Thanks

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PEPSI PROMOTIONS 2009‏
From:  PEPSI BOTTLING COMPANY OLC (francessdave@pepsi.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 11, 2009 1:05:47 PM 
To:   

 PEPSI PROMOTIONS 2009 We are pleased to inform you of the result of the justconcluded annual final draws held on May 29th,2009 PEPSI CompanyWorldwide Promotion, your email was among the 9 Lucky winners whowon £250.000.00POUNDS each on the PEPSI Company. However the results were released on JUne 10th, 2009and your email was attached to ticket number (PSPPR2009) and ballot number(BN:225182008/20) The online draws was conducted by a random selection ofemail addresses from an exclusive list of 29,031 E-mail addresses ofindividuals and corporate bodies picked by an advanced automated randomcomputer search from the internet. However, no tickets were sold but allemail addresses were assigned to different ticket numbers for representationand privacy. The selection process was carried out through randomselection in ourcomputerized email selection machine (TOPAZ) from a databaseof over 290,000 email addresses drawn from all the continents of theworld. This Lottery is approved by the British Gaming Board andalso Licensed by the The International Association of Gaming Regulators(IAGR).This lottery is the 3rd of its kind and we intend to sensitize thepublic. In other to claim your £250,000.00POUNDS prize winning,which has been deposited in a designated bank. However,you will have tofill the form below and send it to the Promotion manager of The PEPSICompany for verification and then you will be directed to the bank wherea cheque of£250,000.00POUNDS has already been deposited in yourfavour. NAME:.....................................AGE:....  ..................................SEX:............  ..........................ADDRESS:................  ..............EMAIL:..............................  ......TEL:.................................MOBILE PHONE:...................OCCUPATION:..............  ...........COMPANY:............................COU  NTRY:............................... Please you are advised to complete the form and send itimmediately to our Promotion manager through email or fax for promptcollection of your fund from the designated bank. (CONTACT PROMOTION MANAGER) Name: Mrs. FRANCESS DAVE Phone # : +447011150911 +4407024015829 E MAIL: pepsiclaimscenter1@hotmail.com You are to keep all lotto information away from the generalpublic especially your ticket number and ballot number. (This isimportant as a case of double claims will not be entertained). *Staff of PEPSI Company are not to partake in this LotteryPLEASE BE WARNED* Accept my hearty congratulations once again! Yours faithfully,Mrs. Daisy Louis

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOOD DAY.
From:  Mrs Nancy Will (m.nancy44@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 11, 2009 12:16:58 PM 
To: 

Dear:

How are you today, 

I hope fine? Kindly read my email and reply back to me after reading it. I am Mrs. Nancy Will, I have 15million US Dollars in my position to transfer outside my country for School and Hospital business investment oversea, I am looking for a trustworthy foreign partner who will assist me to receive and invest the fund, I am ill and hospitalized and cannot handle the transaction myself because of my health condition. Please if you are interested and can handle this Investment for me, please do not hesitate to contact me back a.s.a.p to enable me give you details and how we are going to proceed. I am waiting to have your good response.


 Sincerely yours
 Mrs. Nancy Will.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

RESPONSE NEEDED‏
RESPONSE NEEDED‏
From:  Mr. Chen Guan (info@w.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 11, 2009 9:30:53 AM 
To:  


Dear Friend, I have a business suggestion for you. let me start by introducing myselfto you fully. I am Mr. Chen Guan, Foreign Operations Manager of the Bankof China (Hong kong). Before the U.S and Iraqi war our client Ali Husseinwho was with the Iraqi forces and also a businessman made a numbered fixeddeposit for 12 calendar months, with a value of Seventeen Million ThreeHundred Thousand United State Dollars only into an account with my branch.Upon maturity several notice was sent to him, even during the war . Againafter the war another notification was sent and still no response camefrom him. We later found out that the Ali Hussein and his family had beenkilled during the war in bomb blast that hit their home. After furtherinvestigation it was also discovered that Ali Hussein did not declare anynext of kin in his official papers including the paper work of his bankdeposit. And he also confided in me the last time he was at my office thatno one except me knew of his deposit in my bank. So, Seventeen MillionThree Hundred Thousand United State Dollars(US$17,300,000.00) is stilllying in my bank and no one will ever come forward to claim it. Whatbothers me most is that according to the laws of my country at theexpiration 7years the funds will revert to the ownership of the Hong KongGovernment if nobody applies to claim the funds. Against this backdrop, mysuggestion to you is that I will like you as a foreigner to stand as thenext of kin to Ali Hussein so that you will be able to receive his funds.Please reply to my private email for more Details (chenguan777@w.cn) Thankyou for your time and understanding Kind Regards,Mr. Chen Guan

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

***£1,500,000,000.00 GBP***‏
From:  millcroftdining@bellnet.ca 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 10, 2009 11:09:29 PM 
To:  info@winner.net 

You have won congratulation,Please Verify this mail by sending your name, address, age, phone number Occuption etc to markwillybox@8u8.hk

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NOTIFICATION OF REQUEST‏
From:  Mr. Andrew Martins (andrewmartins@live.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 10, 2009 6:01:44 PM 
To:   

MANAGING PARTNERAndrew Martins & SOLICITORS415 ROYAL LIVER BUILDING,PIER HEAD, LIVERPOOL, ENGLAND. NOTIFICATION OF REQUEST On behalf of the Trustees and Executor of the estate of Late Engr.Reinhard Hermann, I once again try to notify you as my earlier letter to you returned undelivered. I hereby attempt to reach you again by this same email address on the WILL. I wish to notify you that Late Engr. Rein hard Hermann made you a beneficiary to his WILL. He left the sum of Seventeen Million Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars ($17,500.000.00 USD) to you in the codicil and last testament to his WILL. This may sound strange and unbelievable to you, but it is real and true. Being a widely traveled man, he must have been in contact with you in the past or simply you were recommended to him by one of his numerous Friends abroad who wished you good. Engr Reinhard Hermann until his death was a member of the Helicopter Society and the Institute of Electrical & Electronic Engineers. He had a very good heart and was a philanthropist. His great philanthropy earned him numerous awards during his life time. I.e. UNO, WHO, & UNESCO. Late Engr. Reinhard Hermann died on the 13th day of December, 2007.At the age of 80 years, and his WILL is now ready for execution. According to him this money is to support your humanitarian activities and to help the poor and the needy in your society. Please if I reach you this time as I am hoping, endeavor to get back to me as soon as possible to enable me conclude my job. Please kindly send to me the following information when responding. (1) Your Full Name.(2) Your Address.(3) Phone/ Fax Number.(4) Occupation. I hope to hear from you in no distant time.Sincerely yours,Barrister Andrew Martins(ESQ).A Martins & SOLICITORSMANAGING PARTNERS/SOLICITORS

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

The BMW Automobile Company‏
From:  BMW AWARD 2009 (bmwwinnier2009@bmw.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 10, 2009 10:41:59 AM 
To:   

Dear Winner,The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success asone of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years International AwarenessPromotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand new BMW X6CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of £750,000.00GBP.To begin processing ofyour prize contact:Mr. Alex Jeferson,BMW AgentE-mail: redeem-alexjeferson@hotmail.co.ukContact him, with your, SerialNo:BMWP/556543450906 andRefNo:BMW:2551256003/23.Also provide listed:1. Full Name:2. Address:3. Age:4. Sex:5. Marital Status:6. Telephone Number:7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence:9. Short comment on your Occupation:Regards,Mr. Larry Duke

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Assistance needed‏
From:  G B.BOK (gb.bok@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 10, 2009 9:49:42 AM 
To:  

LONDON ,UNITED KINGDOM I am Gerrit Bernardus Bok a Netherland citizen by birth based in the United Kingdom.I have a legitimate business proposal for you.Email me at : gerrit.bnbok@gmail.com for more details. My Regards,Gerrit Bok.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Award Notification 2009‏
From:  Microsft Product Award (A01182958@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 10, 2009 9:49:10 AM 
To:   

MICROSOFT® (Uk. Regional Office) 
Products Promotion Division,
Microsoft Building, Wright Lane,
Kensington London W85sp.
Email:mr.johnrobertson@micsftxpawaduk.com,
Serial NO:MCS-26798/096
Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU
Your Reference No:HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS,

Dear Lucky Winner, 

The prestigious Microsoft Product Award Team has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the New Year anniversary for 2009, we rolled out over Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00) Draws. 

Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage. 

Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU with serial numbers MCS-26798/096 and drew the lucky numbers 14-21-25-39-40-47(29) which subsequently won you Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(Ј850,000,00) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire winning sum of Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00)

These are your Reference identification numbers:HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS

Kindly fill below Claims Requirement form for immediate Validation of your winning prize:

1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3. Phone number:
4. Fax number:
5. Occupation:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country:
10. How do You feel as winner:

Mode Of Price Remittance. 

Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque and other Winning Documents Backing your prize money stating that the prize was legally obtain from Microsoft Products Award Team safely to you.

CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
MR.JOHN ROBERTSON.
MICROSOFT PRODUCT PROMO DEPARTMENT (UK).
Phone: +44 703 596 2246
E-mail: mr.johnrobertson@micsftxpawaduk.com
**************************************************  ***** 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 

Once again on behalf of all our staff, 

CONGRATULATIONS!
Yours Faithfully,
Mr. John Robertson.
Mic. Claims Office,
The MPA Foundation.

----------


## om faisal

We are please to inform you that آ£891,934.00 pounds sterlings. has been Awarded to you in our LOTTERYPROMO Please acknowledge the receipt of this mail with the details below to Mr Campbell Shearer for furher details processingdepth@jmail.co.za ***IMPORTANT*** FILL OUT THIS WINNERS VERIFICATION FORM BELOW:*Name of Beneficiary:.....*Address:.........*City/State:.......*Nationality:.............*Country:..  .....*Sex:......*Age:......*Tel:..................  ...*Occupation:.....*Valid I.D:....*Next of Kin:......... .......... Sincerely,Mrs.Stella EllisPROMOTION CO-ORDINATOR

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Assistance needed‏

From:  G B.BOK (gb.bok@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 09, 2009 11 :15: 44 PM 
To:  

LONDON ,UNITED KINGDOM I am Gerrit Bernardus Bok a Netherland citizen by birth based in the United Kingdom.I have a legitimate business proposal for you.Email me at : gerrit.bnbok@gmail.com for more details. My Regards,Gerrit Bok.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REPLY URGENTLY‏
From:  habal mohamed (habal_mohamed00012@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 11, 2009 3 :31: 36 PM 
To:   

I am Habal Mohamed,I work in the Bank in Burkina Faso,i have a business which will be beneficial to both of us.The amount of money involved is ($8.5 million us dollars) which i want to transfer out to your account.Please if you are willing to work with me,kindly reply me for the deal. Please have no fear and let see if we could work things out,i hope my mail will meet your favorable consideration. Call me +22675668600 Thanks

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BATCH No: 573881545-NL/2009‏
From:  info_wins@optonline.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 09, 2009 5:14:48 PM 
To:   



BATCH No: 573881545-NL/2009
TICKET No:PP 3502 /8707-01

Dear Winner,
Your e-mail address has subsequently won you the sum of
£1,200,000.00 (GBP). Contact: 
Mr. Well Paulson for full details and claims procedures.
For: The U.K National Lottery.
Tel:  +44-7035-924-138

UK-Lotto Coordinator; 
Mrs. Elizabeth Grethe

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BATCH No: 573881545-NL/2009‏
From:  info_wins@optonline.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 09, 2009 5:14:31 PM 
To:   



BATCH No: 573881545-NL/2009
TICKET No:PP 3502 /8707-01

Dear Winner,
Your e-mail address has subsequently won you the sum of
£1,200,000.00 (GBP). Contact: 
Mr. Well Paulson for full details and claims procedures.
For: The U.K National Lottery.
Tel:  +44-7035-924-138

UK-Lotto Coordinator; 
Mrs. Elizabeth Grethe

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BATCH No: 573881545-NL/2009‏
From:  info_wins@optonline.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 09, 2009 9 :10: 00 AM 
To:   



BATCH No: 573881545-NL/2009
TICKET No:PP 3502 /8707-01

Dear Winner,
Your e-mail address has subsequently won you the sum of
£1,200,000.00 (GBP). Contact: 
Mr. Well Paulson for full details and claims procedures.
For: The U.K National Lottery.
Tel:  +44-7035-924-138

UK-Lotto Coordinator; 
Mrs. Elizabeth Grethe

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Winner Congratulations!!‏
From:  Online Promo (phyllis.ames@cox.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 09, 2009 6:49:34 AM 
To:   

Your mail was among the selected mail for this week promotion.(آ£1,000,000,00 GBP)contact (mr.smit@9.cn) provide your Name & Country for more

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Award Notification‏
From:  Microsft Product Award Team (giuseppa.darrigo@istruzione.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 11, 2009 4:01:43 PM 
To:   

MICROSOFT® (Uk. Regional Office) 
Products Promotion Division,
Microsoft Building, Wright Lane,
Kensington London W85sp.
Email:mr.johnrobertson@micsftxpawaduk.com,
Serial NO:MCS-26798/096
Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU
Your Reference No:HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS,

Dear Lucky Winner, 

The prestigious Microsoft Product Award Team has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the New Year anniversary for 2009, we rolled out over Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00) Draws. 

Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage. 

Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU with serial numbers MCS-26798/096 and drew the lucky numbers 14-21-25-39-40-47(29) which subsequently won you Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(Ј850,000,00) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire winning sum of Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00)

These are your Reference identification numbers:HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS

Kindly fill below Claims Requirement form for immediate Validation of your winning prize:

1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3. Phone number:
4. Fax number:
5. Occupation:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country:
10. How do You feel as winner:

Mode Of Price Remittance. 

Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque and other Winning Documents Backing your prize money stating that the prize was legally obtain from Microsoft Products Award Team safely to you.

CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
MR.JOHN ROBERTSON.
MICROSOFT PRODUCT PROMO DEPARTMENT (UK).
Phone: +44 703 596 2246
E-mail: mr.johnrobertson@micsftxpawaduk.com
**************************************************  ***** 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 

Once again on behalf of all our staff, 

CONGRATULATIONS!

Yours Faithfully,
Mr. John Robertson.
Mic. Claims Office,
The MPA Foundation.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
(No Subject)‏
From:  WESTERN UNION (westernuniotransfer@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Thursday, June 11, 2009 10:05:28 PM 
To:   

   Dear Lucky winner, We are happy to inform you that your email address have emerged winner of$50,000.00 USD in the WESTERN UNION PROMOTION PROGRAM 2009. The onlinecyber draws was conducted from a exclusive list of 3,000 email addressesof individuals and corporate bodies picked by anadvanced automated random computer selection from the web.Bear in mindthat prizes will strictly be remitted to winners that officially file infor their claim within the given time frame. To begin your claim, you areto forward this message to your accredited claim agent including: Receiver's name------------City-----------------------Country--------------------Occupation-----------------Tel-------------------------Test question---------------Answer---------------------  Do You Have Any Question About Our Service? Mr. Harrison Cole.( foreign operation manager)Tel: +44-703-595-4344Fax: +44-703-595-4345Email:westernuniotransfer@live.com  Your prize award has been insured with your email address and will betransferred to you.The objective of this year's E-mail lottery draw is topromote and encourage the use of the Western union services whorldwide asa safe,fast and reliable means of money transfer which is jointlysponsored by the European Gaming board and European Financial Commissionrespectively.Please do tell us how to treat you better. All Won Prize must Be claimed/Cleared not all other winnings will beconsidered as UNCLAIMED and returned to ministerio de Economia Y.Hacienda. Best Regards, Mrs. Patricia Douet (Lottery co-ordinator).      -- Este mensaje ha sido analizado por MailScanneren busca de virus y otros contenidos peligrosos,y se considera que est� limpio.For all your IT requirements visit: http://www.transtec.co.uk

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Canadian $$$‏
From:  Medz For U (gozwersrvvo@shguirhtuihgiu.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 12, 2009 11:57:04 AM 
To:  delta_jessie (delta_jessie@hotmail.com) 

 "Check Out Our Great Pricing..Check it out"http://www.somaxi.com </

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
VERY VERY URGENT ASSISTANCE‏
From:  Musa Idris (musa_idris42@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 12, 2009 4 :53: 02 PM 
To: 

You're invited to:   VERY VERY URGENT ASSISTANCE 
By your host:   Musa Idris 

Date:   Friday June 12, 2009  
Time:   9:00 am - 10:00 am  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   I AM Mr. MUSA IDRIS,I AM THE FOREIGN REMITTANCE MANAGER OF(BOA)BANK OF AFRICAN IN BURKINA FASO. INDICATE YOUR INTERESTT TO RECEIVE THE TRANSFER OF US$22.5 MILLION.6O% FOR ME AND 40% FOR YOU,YOU WILL STAND AS NEXT OF KINS TO MY LATE CUSTOMER.MR. JOHN KOROVO WHO DIED ON PLAN CRASH ON (MONDAY 31st JULY2005)LIVING NO BODY BEHIND CANTACT ME ANDYOU SEND ALLYOUR INFORMATOIN .THIS IS MY EMAIL ADDRESS(musa_idris26@yahoo.com ) FROM MR MUSA IDRIS.  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation 
Copyright  2009  Yahoo! Inc. All Rights Reserved

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Call Me For More Information.‏
From:  Mr.Mutawa Ali (smrmutawaali7@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 12, 2009 5:00:33 PM 
To:   




Dear Friend, 

My name is MR.MUTAWA ALI, and I work in the International Operation Department in a Bank here in Republique Du Benin.

On a routine inspection I discovered a dormant domiciliary account with a Balance of $8.524 Musd  (Eight Million,Five Hundred and Twenty Four Thousand United States Dollars) on further discreet investigation, I also discovered thata the account holder has long since passed away (dead) leaving no beneficiary to the account. 

The bank will approve this money to any foreigner because the former operator of the account was a foreigner and from Sweden in particular and I am certainly sure that he is dead, and nobody will come again for the claim of this money. A foreigner can only claim this money with legal claims to the account Holder, therefore I need your cooperation in this transaction.  

I will provide the necessary information needed in order to claim this money, but you will need to open an account where this can be transferred. If interested send your private Telephone No. And Fax number including full details of the account to be used for the Deposit. I wish for utmost confidentiality in handling this transaction as my job and the future of my family would be jeopardized if it were breached.

I want to assure you that the transaction is without risk if due process is followed accordingly. Finally,I will give you 40% for your corporation. Contact immediately for more information through my private mail address: mutawaali8@msn.com 

Sincerely, 
MR.MUTAWA ALI.
E-Mail: mutawaali8@msn.com 
Phone;+229 97 01 94 02.

CONFIDENTIALITY NOTICE: The information contained in this message is confidential and may be legally privileged. The message is intended solely for the addressee(s). If you are not the intended recipient, you are hereby notified that any use, dissemination, or reproduction is strictly prohibited and may be unlawful. If you are not the intended recipient, please contact the sender by return e-mail and destroy all copies of the original message.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
VERY VERY URGENT ASSISTANCE‏
From:  Musa Idris (musa_idris42@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 12, 2009 5:54:27 PM 
To:   

You're invited to:   VERY VERY URGENT ASSISTANCE 
By your host:   Musa Idris 

Date:   Friday June 12, 2009  
Time:   10:00 am - 11:00 am  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   I AM Mr. MUSA IDRIS,I AM THE FOREIGN REMITTANCE MANAGER OF(BOA)BANK OF AFRICAN IN BURKINA FASO. INDICATE YOUR INTERESTT TO RECEIVE THE TRANSFER OF US$22.5 MILLION.6O% FOR ME AND 40% FOR YOU,YOU WILL STAND AS NEXT OF KINS TO MY LATE CUSTOMER.MR. JOHN KOROVO WHO DIED ON PLAN CRASH ON (MONDAY 31st JULY2005)LIVING NO BODY BEHIND CANTACT ME ANDYOU SEND ALLYOUR INFORMATOIN .THIS IS MY EMAIL ADDRESS(musa_idris26@yahoo.com ) FROM MR MUSA IDRIS.  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation 
Copyright  2009  Yahoo! Inc. All Rights Reserved

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Do You Need A Loan? Apply Here‏
From:  Zenith Loans (diannalopez@student.kaplan.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 12, 2009 7:54:27 AM 
To:   

  Need financial assistance? Then contact us via email for more details: zenith_loans1@live.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

سهم يحقق لك 70% بدون تغرير‏
From:  s0566000411@hotmail.com (s0566000411@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, June 10, 2009 9:46:58 AM 
To:  

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة الآن سهم يحقق 70% للإستفسار الإتصال على جوال  0566000411 اذا أردت الإستثمار في سوق الاسهم السعودية فعليك ان تتجة للمصدر إتصل لتتعرف على جميع التفاصيل 0566000411

----------


## om faisal

Hello good day to you.‏
From:  dr mikewilson (vivian_006mabou@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 13, 2009 5 :22: 50 PM 
To:  vivian_006mabou@yahoo.com 

Hello good day to you.

                         I hope your business is fine. i have proposition for you, there is transaction i want us to look into. i came across dormant account when i was doing some research in the office with huge amount of money in it at the sum of ($12.2M US Dollars) if you are interested on the details and introduction, please write me back or you call me.

Thanks
Dr. Mike Wilson
Tel: 00 221 763 452 687
E-mail: dr_mikewilson@yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

INVESTMENT PROPOSAL‏
From:  Bruce Bennett (brucebnntt26@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 14, 2009 3 :52: 59 PM 
To:   

   Hello, I am a civil lawyer. I have a client that wishes to invest her financial estatein your country; can you be of assistance as a partner? If you can, then kindlyrespond to my private email address belowEmail Address:bennett.bruce54@gmail.comI will give more details when you reply. If you are not interested please do notreply. This transaction will demand absolute secrecy from you. Bruce Bennett

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REF NO:BTL/491OXI/04‏
From:  British International Lottery (info@btl.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 14, 2009 6 :59: 54 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 This Emai...doc (15.4 KB)  



You won a prize of 1,000,000,00 GBP in the british international award, 
Contact Barry Owen via fiduciary_barryowen@w.cn To file for your claims check the attach file

This Email is to inform you that you emerged a winner of 1,000,000,00
GBP on our online draws which was played 2009.

Your e-mail address attached to ticket number 564 75600545-188 with
serial number 5388/02 drew lucky numbers 7-14-18-31-45, which consequently
won in the 2ND category, you have therefore been approved for a lump
sum pay out  of 1,000,000,00 GBP(One Million Pounds Sterling ).

1.Full names...2. address....3.Mobile number...4.Fax number......
...5.Occupation.....6.Sex...........Age......
9.Email Address................................

Prize Claim Inquiries:
Please Contact our Verification service center so that they can provide
you with more informations about how to claim your won prize.

FIDUCIARY AGENT OFFICER
Email:fiduciary_barryowen@w.cn
Sir Barry Owen
+4470359 69332 

Faithfully,
Harv Mcewen, Esq.
Zone Co-ordinator for BRITISH INTERNATIONAL LOTTERY.
Sweepstakes International Program

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY CONFIDENTIAL PLEASE‏
From:  Dr Frank Saidu (drfranksaidu296@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 13, 2009 11:54:40 PM 
To 



Dear friend,

I know that this letter may come to you as a surprise, I got your contact address from the computerized search. My name is  Dr Frank Saidu. I am the Bill and Exchange (assistant) Manager of Bank of Africa Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso.

In my department I discovered an abandoned sum of twenty million one hundred thousand United State of American dollars (20.1MILLION USA DOLLARS) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer Mr Kurt Kuhle from Alexandra Egypt who died along with his family in Siber airline that crashed into sea at Isreal on 4th October 2001.

Since I got information about his death I have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we can not release it unless somebody applies for it as the next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines, but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him in the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim.

It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and I don't want the money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill. 

Am contacting you because our deceased customer is a foreigner and a Burkinabe can not stand as a next of kin to foreign customer.

The banking guidelines stipulate that the fund should be transferred into the bank treasury after 8 years if nobody is coming for the claim.
I have agreed that 33% of this money will be for you as foreign partner in respect to the provision of your account for the transfer, 2% will be set aside for expenses that might occurred during the business and 65% would be for me, after which I shall visit your country for disbursement according to the percentagesindicated. 

Please I would like you to keep this transaction
confidential and as a top secret as you may wish to know that I am a bank official. 



Yours sincerely,
Dr Frank Saidu

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

*****Congratulation*****‏
From:  Jerry Smith (rbuckingham@nb.aibn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 13, 2009 11:46:12 PM 
To:  info@bnl.org 
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

1,000,000.00Pounds has been award to you in the PROMO,send us yourNames/Tel/Address/Country:jerry.smith15@btinternet.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
FROM MISS POLINA DAVID PAUL.‏
From:  Polina David (miss_polinadavidpaul@kimo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 13, 2009 6:40:29 PM 
To:  dr_hytham@hotmail.com 

您被邀請至:   FROM MISS POLINA DAVID PAUL. 
邀請者:   DavidPolina 

日期:   2009年6月13日 星期六  
時間:   6:00 下午 - 7:00 下午  (GMT +08:00 澳洲 (WT))  
地點:   Dear Respectful One, I am Miss Polina David Paul 22 years of age, nationality(Liberia)I want you to stand as my guardian to retrieve my inheritance (US$12.5 Million dollars) which my late father deposited in a security company here in Abidjan Cote D'Ivoire before he was killed by our former head of state President (Charles Ghankay Taylor who is in Jail today).for reasons which I will let you know as soon as I hear from you.  

您要參加嗎？   回覆此邀請

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend‏
From:  fattah abdul (fattah.abdul52@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 13, 2009 4:04:40 PM 
To:  




Dear Friend

     This Message Might Meet You In Utmost Surprise. However, It's Just My Urgent Need For Foreign Partner That Made Me To Contact You For This Transaction. I Am A Banker By Profession And Currently Holding The Post Of Foreign Remittance In Our Bank. I Have The Opportunity Of Transferring The Left Over Funds ($12.5.Million.Usd) Of One Of My Bank Clients Who Died Along With His Entire Family In Plane Crash On 31Th July 2000.You Can Confirm The Geniuses Of The Deceased Death.

Hence, I Am Inviting You For A Business Deal Where This Money Can Be Shared Between Us In The Ratio Of 50/40 / 10% For Any income expenses that will come During the transfer, If You Agree To My Business Proposal. Further Details Of The Transfer Will Be Forwarded To You As Soon As I Receive Your Retun mail Have A Great Day.You Call Me On My Private Line (00226 75 35 70 30).thanks.

Yours,
Mr Fattah Abdul. The Bill Exchange Manager Of (BANK OF AFRICA) (BOA).

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greetings From Mr Paul Please Read‏
From:  Mr Rees Vivian Paul (junazky@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 13, 2009 3:09:40 PM 
To:   

   Dear Friend, My name is Mr. Rees Vivian Paul, a merchant in Tokyo , Japan, but takingTreatment in London now I have been diagnosed with prostate and esophagealcancer that was discovered very late due to lack of caring for my health.Ihave only about a few months to live according to medicalexperts. I am looking for someone reliable and trusted that can usemy($46,200M)for the less privileges and orphanage homesPresently, thismoney is still with the Security Company. Recently, my Doctor told me that I would not last for the next threemonths due to cancer problem.  I want a church or Godly person that is God fearing utilise this fund tofund churches, orphanages and widows propagating the word of God and toensure that the house of God is maintained. The Bible made us tounderstand that Blessed is the hand that giveth.I took this decisionbecause I don't have any child that will inherit this money and i don'twant a situation where this money will be used in an ungodly manner.  Hence the reason for taking this bold decision. I am not afraid of deathhence I know where I am going. I know that I am going to be in the bosomof the Lord.Exodus 14 VS 14 says that the lord will fight my case and Ishall hold my peace.With God all things are possible. I want you and thechurch/Mosque to always pray for me because the lord is my shephard. My happiness is that I lived a life of a worthy Christian. Whoever thatwants to serve the Lord must serve him in spirit and truth. Please alwaysbe prayerful all through your life. Any delay in your reply will give meroom in sourcing for a church or christian individual for this samepurpose. Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I stated herein. Hoping to hearing from you. Warm Greetings from,Rees Vivian Paul

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Award Notification 2009‏
From:  Microsoft & Compaq Lottery Inc (maria.iannone.138@istruzione.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 13, 2009 2:44:57 PM 
To:   

Microsoft & Compaq Lottery Incorporation 
7 Prague Palace, Central London, 
London CRA3 2LU, 
REF NO: MSW/56B-672GH/L 
Batch: MSC0034WIN. 

We wish to congratulate you once again on this note, for being part of our winners selected this month. This promotion was set-up to encourage the active users of the Internet Microsoft Windows. Hence we do believe with your winning prize, you will continue to be active and patronage to the Microsoft & Compaq Incorporation. 

I wish to formally announce to you that you have successfully pass the requirements,statutory obligations, verifications, validations and satisfactory report Test conducted for all online winners. 

A winning cheque will be issued in your name by the Microsoft & Compaq Lottery Incorporation board, You have therefore won the entire sum of 450,000.00 {Four Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds} and also a certificate of prize claims will be sent along side your winnings cheque. You are to make contact with your designated agent who shall by duty guide you through the process of facilitate the release of your Prize. 

To file your claim, Please contact your Foreign Transfer Manager : 
Mr. Elliot Davis. 
Microsoft & Compaq Lottery Incorporation 
EMAIL: elliotdavis1966@yahoo.com.hk
Phone: +44 702 408 7563 
Alternate Number: +22 998 286 849

You are advised to contact your Foreign Transfer Manager with the following details (REF NO: MSW/56B-672GH/L. Batch: MSC0034WIN.) to avoid unnecessary delay and complications. 

VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM. 
(1) Your contact address. 
(2) Your Tel/Fax numbers. 
(3) Your Nationality/Country. 
(4) Your Full Names. 
(5) Occupation/Age. 
(6) How do you feel as a Winner: 

The Microsoft and Compaq Windows Lottery Incorporation has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers. As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Microsoft and Compaq Windows Lottery Incorporation has reached a decision from headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both the double claimer and the real winner, as it is taken that the real winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize. 

Congratulations 
MICROSOFT AND COMPAQ INCORPORATION

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
***Winning Notification £1,500,000,000.00 GBP***‏


From:  ONLINE NATIONAL LIVERWOOD LOTTERY (draw38@peoplepc.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 13, 2009 9:54:59 AM 
To:  


You have just been awarded £1,500,000,000.00 GBP, in the National Liverwood Promotion. Send us your details to this email Markwillybox99@gala.net as below;Names........ Address...... Sex/Tel...... ________________________________________PeoplePC OnlineA better way to Internethttp://www.peoplepc.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
FROM THE DESK OF DR SULEMAN .S. BELLO‏
From:  sulemanbello03@adinet.com.uy (sulemanbello03@adinet.com.uy)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 13, 2009 6 :22: 02 AM 
To:   

 FROM THE DESK OF DR SULEMAN .S. BELLO  Attention please Contact Me Through This Email: sulemanbello0@hotmail.fr  I am Dr.SULEMAN .S. BELLO ,I AM THE BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER OF BANK OF AFRICA (BOA) BURKINA FASO,WEST AFRICA BRANCH.  I am contacting you based on Trust and confidentiality that you will keep this as top secret.don't be scared or surprised, i am the manager of BANK OF AFRICA and i have an opportunity totransfer sum of US($14.MILLION US DOLLARS) I have the courage to look for a reliable and Honest Person who will be capable for this important business.Transaction,believing that you will never let me down either now or in Future.  The owner of this account is JOSEPH F. GRILLO, foreigner and he is the Manager of petrolchemical service, a chemical engineer by Proffession.He died in world trade center as a victim of the September 11,2001 Incident that befall the United State of America, the bank has made series of efforts to contact any of the relatives to claim this money but without success, you can confirm through this website: http://www.september11victims.com/se...tims/VictimInf o.asp?ID60  And my investigation proved to me as well that his company does not know anything about this account.I want to transfer this money into a safe foreign account abroad but I Don't know any foreigner,I know that this message will come to you as a surprise as we don't know ourselves before, but be sure that it is real And A Genuine business.Hope that you will never let me down in this transaction, at the conclusion of this business, you will be giving 30% of the total amount, 70% will be for me.I look forward to your earlier reply by email for more details  Thanks.  Dr.SULEMAN .S. BELLO BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER, BANK OF AFRICA-(BOA)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

confirm receipt‏



From:  Abigail Downing (chentzell@cox.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 13, 2009 4:48:09 AM 
To:  

You are among the winners of (آ£891,934,00 GBP) in the CAMELOT INTERNATIONAL PROMOTION PROGRAM held recently,contact with. E-mail ::(: philherald01@gala.net) 1. Full Name 2.Gender: 3Age. 4.Contact Address: 5. Country ofResidence 6.Nationality: 7.Occupation: 8.Telephone Mobile #:

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good Day.‏

From:  Mr Bukare (drbukare2525@adinet.com.uy)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 13, 2009 2:21:27 AM 
To:  


Good Day. 

My name is Mr. Amed Bukare ,I'm the director in charge of auditing and accounting section of Bank of Africa Ouagadogou Burkina-faso in West Africa . I have a business proposal in the tune of (US$26 Million US Dollars) after the successful transfer; we shall share in ratio of 40% for you and 60% for me.Should you be interested, please contact me through my private email (bukareahmed001@hotmail.fr) so we can commence all arrangements and i will give you more information on how we would handle this project. Please treat this business with utmost confidentiality and send me the Following:
(1) Full names: 
(2) Private phone number: 
(3) Current residential address:
(4) Occupation: 
(5) Age and Sex: 

Kind Regards, Mr Ahmed Bukare .

----------


## om faisal

austin360.com‏
From:  gift_alin123@yahoo.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 16, 2009 6:47:33 PM 
To:  maria.gonnella@ispa.cnr.it; pcachia@di-ve.com 






 * Please note, the sender's email address has not been verified. 


  please contact me for more information, i have business corning my later father fund that i want to transfer into you bank account,

look forward to hear from you bye
gift

----------


## om faisal

Verify Your Account Now To Avoid It Closed‏‏
From:  Windows Live™ Team (lu-xiaotong@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 15, 2009 8:26:50 PM 
To:  Windows Live™ Team (lu-xiaotong@hotmail.com) 




Dear Account User 

CONFIRM YOUR WINDOWS LIVE ACCOUNT SERVICES. VERIFY YOUR HOTMAIL ACCOUNT NOW TO AVOID IT CLOSED !!!  


This Email is from Hotmail Customer Care and we are sending it to every Hotmail Email User Accounts Owner for safety. we are having congestions due to the anonymous registration of Hotmail accounts so we are shutting down some Hotmail accounts and your account was among those to be deleted. We are sending this email to you so that you can verify and let us know if you still want to use this account. If you are still interested please confirm your account by filling the space below.Your User name, password, date of birth and your country information would be needed to verify your account. 

Due to the congestion in all Hotmail users and removal of all unused Hotmail Accounts, Hotmail would be shutting down all unused Accounts, You will have to confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Information below after clicking the reply button, or your account will be suspended within 24 hours for security reasons. 

* Username: .............................. 
* Password: ................................ 
* Date of Birth: ............................ 
* Country Or Territory: ................ 

After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconveniences. 

Warning!!! Account owner that refuses to update his/her account after two weeks of receiving this warning will lose his or her account permanently.

Sincerely,
The Windows Live Hotmail Team

----------


## om faisal

CONFIRM YOUR GRANT AWARD‏
From:  BARCLAYS PREMIER LEAGUE (dos.3@comcast.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 15, 2009 12:43:53 PM 
To:   


Barclays Premier League
30 Gloucester Place,London W1U 8PL.
United Kingdom.

BPL:MLC/A12/09
TICKET:DV/01109

You hereby have been approved a sum of £1,000,000,00.GBP in cash credit to file
ref BPL/APR475/09,all participant were selected through a Internet balloting
system drawn from ten Million E-mail addresses and website, all over the World
as part of our international promotions program which is conducted quarterly.

We are delighted to inform you of your prize release on the 12 June 2009 from
the Barclays Premier League Grant programme.


HOW TO CLAIM YOUR GRANT,Simply contact our Grant Manager,Dr.Alex Gabriel,at
Email:barclaysgrant56@live.com   
Tel:+447034676789


You are advised to contact our Grant Manager with the following details.

TICKET Number.
BPL Number.
Your Name.
Telephone Number.
Country.


Sincerely,
Mrs.Elizabeth Martin.
Barclays Premier League
30 Gloucester Place,London W1U 8PL.
United Kingdom.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

THE CONTENT OF THIS MAIL IS HIGHLY CONFIDENTIAL‏
From:  DANIEL BOATENG (danboateng707@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 17, 2009 2:54:51 AM 
To:  



FROM THE DESK OF
Dr Daniel Boateng
BRANCH MANAGER
INTERNATIONAL COMMERCIAL BANK
KUMASI BRANCH GHANA.

Hello Dear,

My name is Dr Daniel Boateng, I am the branch manager of the International Commercial Bank Kumasi branch Ghana. I got your information during my search through the Internet and I know this may come to you as a sock. I am 47years of age and married with 3 lovely kids and a wife. It may interest you to hear that I am a Man of peace and I don't ant problem, but I do not know how you will feel about this because you may have double mind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are not going to regret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope that we can assist each other.But if you don't want this business offer kindly forget it and I will not contact you again.

I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, as the regional manager of the International Commercial Bank; it is my duty to send in a financial report to my head office in the capital city (Accra-Ghana) at the end of each year. On the course of the last year 2008 end of last year report, I discovered that my branch in which I am the manager made Five million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar [$5. 750.000.00] which my head office is not aware of it and will never be aware of. I have since place this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without any beneficiary.

As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund, so this informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you can assist and receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE.. Mean While you will have 40% of the total fund, Note there are practically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to stand claim as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designated bank account.

If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much as soon as I receive your response I will give you details on how we can achieve it successfully.For security reasons i would like you to reply to my private email box daniel_boateng1@live.com.

Best Regards
Daniel Boateng

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

THE CONTENT OF THIS MAIL IS HIGHLY CONFIDENTIAL‏


From:  DANIEL BOATENG (danboateng702@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 17, 2009 7:12:10 AM 
To:  



FROM THE DESK OF
Dr Daniel Boateng
BRANCH MANAGER
INTERNATIONAL COMMERCIAL BANK
KUMASI BRANCH GHANA.

Hello Dear,

My name is Dr Daniel Boateng, I am the branch manager of the International Commercial Bank Kumasi branch Ghana. I got your information during my search through the Internet and I know this may come to you as a sock. I am 47years of age and married with 3 lovely kids and a wife. It may interest you to hear that I am a Man of peace and I don't ant problem, but I do not know how you will feel about this because you may have double mind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are not going to regret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope that we can assist each other.But if you don't want this business offer kindly forget it and I will not contact you again.

I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, as the regional manager of the International Commercial Bank; it is my duty to send in a financial report to my head office in the capital city (Accra-Ghana) at the end of each year. On the course of the last year 2008 end of last year report, I discovered that my branch in which I am the manager made Five million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar [$5. 750.000.00] which my head office is not aware of it and will never be aware of. I have since place this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without any beneficiary.

As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund, so this informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you can assist and receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE.. Mean While you will have 40% of the total fund, Note there are practically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to stand claim as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designated bank account.

If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much as soon as I receive your response I will give you details on how we can achieve it successfully.For security reasons i would like you to reply to my private email box daniel_boateng1@live.com.

Best Regards
Daniel Boateng

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

THE CONTENT OF THIS MAIL IS HIGHLY CONFIDENTIAL‏
From:  DANIEL BOATENG (danboateng700@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 17, 2009 6:38:18 AM 
To:  



FROM THE DESK OF
Dr Daniel Boateng
BRANCH MANAGER
INTERNATIONAL COMMERCIAL BANK
KUMASI BRANCH GHANA.

Hello Dear,

My name is Dr Daniel Boateng, I am the branch manager of the International Commercial Bank Kumasi branch Ghana. I got your information during my search through the Internet and I know this may come to you as a sock. I am 47years of age and married with 3 lovely kids and a wife. It may interest you to hear that I am a Man of peace and I don't ant problem, but I do not know how you will feel about this because you may have double mind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are not going to regret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope that we can assist each other.But if you don't want this business offer kindly forget it and I will not contact you again.

I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, as the regional manager of the International Commercial Bank; it is my duty to send in a financial report to my head office in the capital city (Accra-Ghana) at the end of each year. On the course of the last year 2008 end of last year report, I discovered that my branch in which I am the manager made Five million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar [$5. 750.000.00] which my head office is not aware of it and will never be aware of. I have since place this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without any beneficiary.

As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund, so this informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you can assist and receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE.. Mean While you will have 40% of the total fund, Note there are practically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to stand claim as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designated bank account.

If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much as soon as I receive your response I will give you details on how we can achieve it successfully.For security reasons i would like you to reply to my private email box daniel_boateng1@live.com.

Best Regards
Daniel Boateng

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
(No Subject)‏
From:  YAHOO PROMOTIONAL AWARD (mrsdumberkris2@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 16, 2009 8:42:53 PM 
To:   











            Yahoo Email 
       Incoperation 
               Baley House, Har Road
                Sutton, Greater London
 SM1 4te 
                  United Kingdom                



This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of ONE MILLION EIGHT HUNDRED THOUSAND POUNDS STERLING (£1.800,000GBP) for the 2009 Yahoo Email Seasonal promotion which is organized by YAHOO EMAIL INC & WINDOWS LIVE.only for the Yahoo Registered Members List . 


    YAHOO & MICROSOFT PROMOTIONAL PROGRAMME, collects all the email addresses of the people their email Addresses are active online, among the millions that are active online. 

we only select five people as our winners through our Yahoo Microsoft Ballot Selection System Unit .We congratulate you for being one of the people selected on our Yahoo members registration file list. 

              PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM

      You are to contact your Claims Agent on or before your date of Claim, Winners Shall be paid in accordance with his/her Settlement Centre.
Yahoo members Email promotion Prize must be claimed no later than 5 days from date of Draw Notification after the Draw date in which Prize has won. Any prize not claimed within this period will be forfeited.

These are your identification numbers:


Batch number.....................YM 09102XN
Reff number................... ....YM35447XN
Winning number.................. .YM09788


     These numbers fall within the our European Headquarter,  you are requested to contact our London Co-ordinator Dr. Thomas Ferarra and send your winning identification numbers to him, 

NAME: DR THOMAS FERARRA


E-Mail: drthomasferarra@gmail.com 



Phone: +447023078653


            You are therefore advise to send the following information to the London Co-ordinator to facilitate them and process the transfer of your fund.

1. Full name.....................
2. Country........................
3. Contact Address...................
4. Telephone Number......................
5. Marital Status........................ ...
6. Occupation.................... .......... 
7. Age........................... .........
8.     Religion .............................. ..
9.Sex.....................................



Congratulations!! once again.



Hiermit teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass Sie gewonnen haben ein Preisgeld von einer Million ACHT hunderttausend Pfund Sterling (£ 1.800,000 GBP) für die 2009 Yahoo Fِr derung der E-Mail wird organisiert von Yahoo-Email-INC & Windows LIVE.only für die Yahoo Registrierte Mitglieder Liste . 

     YAHOO & MICROSOFT Fِrderprogramm, sammelt alle E-Mail-Adressen der Leute ihre E-Mail-Adressen aktiv sind online, unter den Millionen, die online sind Registrierte Mitglieder Liste wنhlen wir nur fünf Personen als unsere Gewinner durch unsere Yahoo Microsoft Ballot Auswahl Systemeinheit. Wir gratulieren Ihnen als einer der ausgewنhlten Menschen in unserer Yahoo-Mitglieder Registrierungs-Datei Liste. 
               Zahlung von Preis und Anspruch 

       Sie sind an Ihren Patentansprüche Agent auf oder vor dem Zeitpunkt der Antragstellung Die Gewinner werden in ـbereinstimmung mit seiner / ihrer Abrechnung Centre. 

Yahoo E-Mail Mitglieder Fِrderpreis müssen geltend gemacht werden spنtestens 5 Tage ab Datum der Benachrichtigung Zeichnen nach der Auslosung Zeitpunkt, in dem Preis gewonnen hat. Jeder Preis nicht geltend gemacht, innerhalb dieses Zeitraums wird einbehalten. 

Dies sind Ihre Identifikationsnummern: 


Chargennummer ..................... YM 09102XN 
Reff Anzahl ................... .... YM35447XN 
Winning Anzahl .................. . YM09788 


      Diese Nummern fallen in der Londoner Zentrale unserer Zentrums Sie werden gebeten, Kontakt mit unserem Londoner Co-ordinator und senden Sie Ihre Gewinnchancen Identifikationsnummern zu ihm: 

Name: Dr Thomas Ferarra

E-Mail :: rthomasferarra@gmail.com

Phone:+447023078653





             Sie sind daher beraten, um die folgenden Informationen zu den Londoner Co-ordinator zu erleichtern und ihnen Prozess der ـbertragung Ihrer Fonds. 

1. Vollstنndiger Name ..................... 
2. Land ........................ 
3. Kontakt Adresse ................... 
4. Telefonnummer ...................... 
5. Familienstand ........................ ... 
6. Beruf .................... .......... 
7. Alter ........................... ......... 
8. Religion .............................. .. 
9. Geschlecht .............................. .
10.Fax.............................. .

           Danke
In freundlichen Service 
    Mw Dumber Kristine
(Microsoft Gewinner Koordinator)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I NEED YOUR TRUST‏
From:  ali zango (ali_zango040@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 16, 2009 4:55:30 PM 
To:  


MY FRIEND,

I AM MR.GHALI ADAMA THE FOREIGN REMITTANCE MANAGER OF(ADB) AFRICAN 
DEVELOPMENT BANK IN BURKINA FASO. INDICATE YOUR INTEREST TO RECEIVE THE TRANSFER OF US$7.3MILLION. 6O% FOR ME AND 40% FOR YOU,YOU WILL STAND AS NEXT OF KIN TO MY LATE CUSTOMER.MR.RAFIK BAHAA EDINE HAIRIRI ,WHO DIED ON PLAN CRASH ON MONDAY 31st JULY2005 LIVING NO BODY BEHIND, CONTACT ME ON(alizango@live.fr ) FORMORE DETAILS ABOUT THE CLAIM AND YOU SEND ALL YOUR IN FORMATION BELOW. 

YOUR NAME......
PHON NUMBER.....
YOUR AGE......
OCCUPATION.....
COUNTRY.....
THANKS
MR.GHALI ADAMA

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

\Need Business Partner‏



From:  Mohammed Jabril (jabrilmohammed121@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 16, 2009 2 :15: 47 PM 
To:  


Dear Sir, I am consultant to some business interests in my country who are interested in international business investment. We need your business experience and connections to invest in your country. I wait your response to provide you with more information. Yours faithfully, Jabril Mohammed.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Award Notification 2009‏
From:  Microsft Product Award Team (rmtf110003@istruzione.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 16, 2009 9 :51: 00 AM 
To:  



MICROSOFT® (Uk. Regional Office) 
Products Promotion Division,
Microsoft Building, Wright Lane,
Kensington London W85sp.
Email:mr.williamswoodeson@yahoo.com.hk ,
Serial NO:MCS-26798/096
Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU
Your Reference No:HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS,

Dear Lucky Winner, 

The prestigious Microsoft Product Award Team has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the New Year anniversary for 2009, we rolled out over Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00) Draws. 

Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage. 

Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU with serial numbers MCS-26798/096 and drew the lucky numbers 14-21-25-39-40-47(29) which subsequently won you Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(Ј850,000,00) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire winning sum of Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00)

These are your Reference identification numbers:HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS

Kindly fill below Claims Requirement form for immediate Validation of your winning prize:

1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3. Phone number:
4. Fax number:
5. Occupation:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country:
10. How do You feel as winner:

Mode Of Price Remittance. 

Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque and other Winning Documents Backing your prize money stating that the prize was legally obtain from Microsoft Products Award Team safely to you.
CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
MR.WILLIAMS WOODESON.
MICROSOFT PRODUCT PROMO DEPARTMENT (UK).
Phone: +44 703 596 2246
E-mail: mr.williamswoodeson@yahoo.com.hk 
**************************************************  ***** 
The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 

Once again on behalf of all our staff, 

CONGRATULATIONS!

Yours Faithfully,
Mr. Williams Woodeson,
Mic. Claims Office,
The MPA Foundation

----------


## om faisal

Please contact me immediately.....!!!‏ 
From: El-Makawi Khalid M. Ismail (elmekawi@hotmail.com) 
This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent:  
To: .................@hotmail.com 

Assalam Allekum, My name is Mr. El-Makawi Khalid M. Ismail . I am a dying man who havedecided to donate the sum of $18m million dollars.) to youfor the good work of the humanity. Please contact me via. Email:elmakawikhalid@hotmail.com For details informations on this noble project of mine Please note thatI have WILLED $18m to you by quoting my personal reference numberMs/Jds/533/0018/HtrI/33ln/eg so that i can confirm that you actuallyreceived my email notice to you. Wassalam and regards, Mr. El-Makawi Khalid M. IsmailEmail: elmakawikhalid@hotmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Award Notification 2009‏
From:  Microsft Product Award Team (rmtf110003@istruzione.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 16, 2009 2 :51: 00 AM 
To:   

MICROSOFT® (Uk. Regional Office) 

Products Promotion Division,
Microsoft Building, Wright Lane,
Kensington London W85sp.
Email:mr.williamswoodeson@yahoo.com.hk ,
Serial NO:MCS-26798/096
Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU
Your Reference No:HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS,

Dear Lucky Winner, 

The prestigious Microsoft Product Award Team has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the New Year anniversary for 2009, we rolled out over Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00) Draws. 

Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage. 

Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU with serial numbers MCS-26798/096 and drew the lucky numbers 14-21-25-39-40-47(29) which subsequently won you Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(Ј850,000,00) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire winning sum of Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00)

These are your Reference identification numbers:HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS

Kindly fill below Claims Requirement form for immediate Validation of your winning prize:

1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3. Phone number:
4. Fax number:
5. Occupation:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country:
10. How do You feel as winner:

Mode Of Price Remittance. 

Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque and other Winning Documents Backing your prize money stating that the prize was legally obtain from Microsoft Products Award Team safely to you.
CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
MR.WILLIAMS WOODESON.
MICROSOFT PRODUCT PROMO DEPARTMENT (UK).
Phone: +44 703 596 2246
E-mail: mr.williamswoodeson@yahoo.com.hk 
**************************************************  ***** 
The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 

Once again on behalf of all our staff, 

CONGRATULATIONS!

Yours Faithfully,
Mr. Williams Woodeson,
Mic. Claims Office,
The MPA Foundation.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM: MOHAMED MUSA‏


From:  mohamed musa (mohamedmusa00015@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 16, 2009 7:17:08 AM 
To:  


FROM: MOHAMED MUSA
BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) 
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO 
WEST AFRICA 

DEAR FRIEND, 

I KNOW THAT THIS MAIL WILL COME TO YOU AS A SURPRISE. I AM THE BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER BOA BANK HERE IN OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO. 

I HOPED THAT YOU WILL NOT EXPOSE OR BETRAY THIS TRUST AND CONFIDENT THAT I AM ABOUT TO REPOSE ON YOU FOR THE MUTUAL BENEFIT OF OUR BOTH FAMILIES.I NEED YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE IN TRANSFERRING THE SUM OF ($25.6)MILLION IMMEDIATELY TO YOUR ACCOUNT.THE MONEY HAS BEEN DORMANT FOR YEARS IN OUR BANK HERE WITHOUT ANY BODY COMING FOR IT. 

I WANT TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEAREST PERSON TO OUR DECEASED CUSTOMER (THE OWNER OF THE ACCOUNT)WHO DIED A LONG WITH HIS SUPPOSED NEXT OF KIN IN AN AIR CRASH SINCE JULY 2003.I DON'T WANT THE MONEY TO GO INTO OUR BANK TREASURY AS AN ABANDONED FUND. SO THIS IS THE REASON WHY I CONTACTED YOU, SO THAT WE WILL RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEAREST PERSON TO THE DECEASED CUSTOMER. 

PLEASE I WOULD LIKE YOU TO KEEP THIS PROPOSAL AS A TOP SECRET AND DELETE IF YOU ARE NOT INTERESTED.UPON RECEIPT OF YOUR REPLY,I WILL SEND YOU FULL DETAILS ON HOW THE BUSINESS WILL BE EXECUTED AND ALSO NOTE THAT YOU WILL HAVE 40% OF THE ABOVE MENTIONED SUM IF YOU AGREE TO TRANSACT THE BUSINESS WITH ME.PLEASE CONTACT ME THROUGH THIS E-MAIL ADDRRES 
THANK'S AND HOLPING TO HEAR FROM YOU 

MR. MOHAMED MUSA,

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Award Notification 2009‏
From:  Microsft Product Award Team (rmtf110003@istruzione.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 16, 2009 6:30:56 AM 
To:   

MICROSOFT (Uk. Regional Office) 
Products Promotion Division,
Microsoft Building, Wright Lane,
Kensington London W85sp.
Email:mr_eldenwoods@hotmail.co.uk ,
Serial NO:MCS-26798/096
Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU
Your Reference No:HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS,

Dear Lucky Winner, 

The prestigious Microsoft Product Award Team has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the new year anniversary for 2009, we rolled out over Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00) Draws. 
Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage. 

Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU with serial numbers MCS-26798/096 and drew the lucky numbers 14-21-25-39-40-47(29) which subsequently won you Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(Ј850,000,00) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire winning sum of Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00)

These are your Reference identification numbers: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS


Kindly fill below Claims Requirement form for immediate Validation of your winning prize:

1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3. Phone number:
4.. Fax number:
5. Occupation:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country:
10.How do You feel as winner:


Mode Of Price Remittance. 

Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque and other Winning Documents Backing your prize monay stating that the prize was legally obtain from Microsoft Products Award Team safely to you.
CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
MR.ELDEN WOODS.
MICROSOFT PRODUCT PROMO DEPARTMENT (UK).
Phone: +44 704 576 5467
E-mail: mr_eldenwoods@hotmail.co.uk 
**************************************************  ***** 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 
Once again on behalf of all our staff, 
CONGRATULATIONS!


Yours Faithfully,
Mr.Elden Woods.
Mic. Claims Office,
The MPA Foundation.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Award Notification 2009‏
From:  Microsoft & Compaq Lottery Inc (rmtf110003@istruzione.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 16, 2009 6:02:27 AM 
To:   

Microsoft & Compaq Lottery Incorporation 
7 Prague Palace, Central London, 
London CRA3 2LU, 
REF NO: MSW/56B-672GH/L 
Batch: MSC0034WIN. 

We wish to congratulate you once again on this note, for being part of our winners selected this month. This promotion was set-up to encourage the active users of the Internet Microsoft Windows. Hence we do believe with your winning prize, you will continue to be active and patronage to the Microsoft & Compaq Incorporation. 

I wish to formally announce to you that you have successfully pass the requirements,statutory obligations, verifications, validations and satisfactory report Test conducted for all online winners. 

A winning cheque will be issued in your name by the Microsoft & Compaq Lottery Incorporation board, You have therefore won the entire sum of 450,000.00 {Four Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds} and also a certificate of prize claims will be sent along side your winnings cheque. You are to make contact with your designated agent who shall by duty guide you through the process of facilitate the release of your Prize. 

To file your claim, Please contact your Foreign Transfer Manager : 
Mr. Elliot Davis. 
Microsoft & Compaq Lottery Incorporation 
EMAIL: elliotdavis1966@yahoo.com.hk
Phone: +44 702 408 7563 
Alternate Number: +22 998 286 849

You are advised to contact your Foreign Transfer Manager with the following details (REF NO: MSW/56B-672GH/L. Batch: MSC0034WIN.) to avoid unnecessary delay and complications. 

VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM. 
(1) Your contact address. 
(2) Your Tel/Fax numbers. 
(3) Your Nationality/Country. 
(4) Your Full Names. 
(5) Occupation/Age. 
(6) How do you feel as a Winner: 

The Microsoft and Compaq Windows Lottery Incorporation has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers. As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Microsoft and Compaq Windows Lottery Incorporation has reached a decision from headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both the double claimer and the real winner, as it is taken that the real winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize. 

Congratulations 
MICROSOFT AND COMPAQ INCORPORATION.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Award Notification 2009‏
From:  Microsft Product Award Team (rmtf110003@istruzione.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 16, 2009 5 :33: 01 AM 
To:  

MICROSOFT (Uk. Regional Office) 
Products Promotion Division,
Microsoft Building, Wright Lane,
Kensington London W85sp.
Email:mr.williamswoodeson@yahoo.com.hk ,
Serial NO:MCS-26798/096
Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU
Your Reference No:HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS,

Dear Lucky Winner, 

The prestigious Microsoft Product Award Team has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the New Year anniversary for 2009, we rolled out over Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00) Draws. 

Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage. 

Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU with serial numbers MCS-26798/096 and drew the lucky numbers 14-21-25-39-40-47(29) which subsequently won you Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(Ј850,000,00) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire winning sum of Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00)

These are your Reference identification numbers:HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS

Kindly fill below Claims Requirement form for immediate Validation of your winning prize:

1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3. Phone number:
4. Fax number:
5. Occupation:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country:
10. How do You feel as winner:

Mode Of Price Remittance. 

Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque and other Winning Documents Backing your prize money stating that the prize was legally obtain from Microsoft Products Award Team safely to you.
CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
MR.WILLIAMS WOODESON.
MICROSOFT PRODUCT PROMO DEPARTMENT (UK).
Phone: +44 703 596 2246
E-mail: mr.williamswoodeson@yahoo.com.hk 
**************************************************  ***** 
The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 

Once again on behalf of all our staff, 

CONGRATULATIONS!

Yours Faithfully,
Mr. Williams Woodeson,
Mic. Claims Office,
The MPA Foundation

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CALL ME IMMEDIATELY YOU RECEIVED THIS MESSAGE FOR MORE DISCUSSION: +22675626968.‏
From:  Mrs Onon Nafi Traor (mrsnonon17@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 16, 2009 4:44:42 AM 
To:   

                                          AS SALAM ALAIKUM. 

How are you together with your family? I hope all is well? It is an unequivocal fact that we've not met nor communicated before now, due to the true revelation that I should share this life changing opportunity with you, I had no choice but to contact you. So, kindly consider this message essentially confidential. 

First and foremost, I am Mrs.Onon Nafi Traor, from Burkina Faso in West Africa, the Audit and Account Manager Group bank of Africa (BOA) Ouagadougou Burkina Faso, My private phone number, +22675626968, Email (mrsononnift@yahoo.fr) Home address: avenue sennism road no 24.801-sector 41(sennism) 11 BP 1713 Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. 

I have the intent to contact you for transfer of ($ 6.2M usd Six Million Two Hundred Thousand United State Dollars) into your personal bank account for the betterment of our lives; this should be an extremely confidential transaction between us. On your assisting me to get this fund transferred into your bank account, the ratio of 30% of the total sum SHALL be for you while 70% will be for me. 

I need your urgent response on assurance of trust that you will not deny me my share once the fund is credited to your personal bank account as I am a poor civil servant who depend solely on my monthly salary.. 

If you are really sure of your integrity, trustworthy, and confidentiality, reply back to me immediately. And to prove your integrity and sincerity of purpose, please, include your particulars as follows. 

(1) Your Full names: 
(2) Private phone number: 
(3) Current residential address: 
(4) International passport copy or ID card: 
(5) Age and Sex: 
(6) Occupation: 
(7) Country of origin: 

Make sure you keep this transaction as your top secret and make it confidential till we receive the fund into your bank account that you will provide to our bank. Don't disclose it to any body, because the secret of this transaction is as well as the success of it, Insha' Allah.    

Upon your urgent response, I shall provide you more details and how to proceed with this transaction. I look forward to hearing from you. 

Regards, In sincerity, 
Mrs.Onon Nafi Traor. 
My private contact number: 0022675626968.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

info‏
From:  verification00001@ (hotmail.com n6anch01@nb.aibn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 15, 2009 7 :27: 24 PM 
To:  ..@nb.aibn.com 
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

You've earned 750,000necessary information:Name,Country,Age,Tell

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend‏
From:  fattah abdul (fattah.abdul98@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 15, 2009 5:45:28 PM 
To:  


Dear Friend

     This Message Might Meet You In Utmost Surprise. However, It's Just My Urgent Need For Foreign Partner That Made Me To Contact You For This Transaction. I Am A Banker By Profession And Currently Holding The Post Of Foreign Remittance In Our Bank. I Have The Opportunity Of Transferring The Left Over Funds ($12.5.Million.Usd) Of One Of My Bank Clients Who Died Along With His Entire Family In Plane Crash On 31Th July 2000.You Can Confirm The Geniuses Of The Deceased Death.

Hence, I Am Inviting You For A Business Deal Where This Money Can Be Shared Between Us In The Ratio Of 50/40 / 10% For Any income expenses that will come During the transfer, If You Agree To My Business Proposal. Further Details Of The Transfer Will Be Forwarded To You As Soon As I Receive Your Retun mail Have A Great Day.You Call Me On My Private Line (00226 75 35 70 30).thanks.

Yours,
Mr Fattah Abdul. The Bill Exchange Manager Of (BANK OF AFRICA) (BOA).

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
WINNING NOTIFICATION FROM MICROSOFT CORPORATION‏
From:  MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT. (award@microsoft.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 15, 2009 7:58:10 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 MICROSOFT...rtf (6.2 KB)  


Microsoft Promotion Award Team 
Dr.Helen Gibson 
Stamford New Road, 
Altrincham Cheshire 
WA14 1EP 
London. 
United Kingdom.

OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION.

It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held this JUNE 2009, in London UK. Where in your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of Ј450,000.00. 

They are arranged in this format below: 

CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES

1st. 2 Ј850,000.00 pounds each 
2nd. 8 Ј450,000.00 pounds each 
3rd. 13 Ј350,000.00 pounds each 
4th. 27 Ј250,000.00 pounds each 

We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification, processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you. It is important to note that your award information was released with the following particulars attached to it. 

(1) Award numbers: MLAT#2009 
(2) Email ticket numbers: 1587-5896-4598-87, 
(3) Batch numbers: 450THL#2009 
(4) The file reference numbers: MLY-Y/250-450890 
{5} Serial Numbers: McST/776/ML10101 

For verification purpose be sure to include: 




VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM.

(1) Your Full Names: 

(2) Your Contact Address: 

(3) Your Nationality/Country:

(4) Your Telephone number:

(5) Sex: 

(6) Age. : 

(7) Occupation:  

(8) Your Preferred Method of Receiving Your Prize: 

To file for your claim, Please contact your Validating Officer for VALIDATION of your winning within Twenty-nine working days of this winning notification. Winnings that are not validated within Twenty-nine working days of winning notification are termed void and invalid. You are required to mention the above particulars of your award in every correspondence to enable the Agent validate your winning. 

**************************************************  *********
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER 
SIR RICHARD ROVERS
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK). 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR 
MOBILE: +447045756787 
      : +447045756787 
Email: sirrichardrovers@hotmail.com
**************************************************  ********* 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. The Microsoft Window lottery has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers.

As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Microsoft lottery has reached a decision from headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the
Canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both the double claimer and the real winner, as it is taken that the real winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize.

Once again on behalf of all our staff, 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Sincerely, 
MICROSOFT DIRECTORATE UNIT 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CONGRATULATION FOR YOUR WINNING‏
From:  barry parker (barryqw27@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 15, 2009 6 :15: 00 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 CONGRATUL...doc (22.9 KB)  


CONGRATULATION FOR YOUR WINNING 






http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/organis...ers/index.html
Dear Lucky Winner, 

We are pleased to inform you of the result of the concluded final draws of 2010 World Cup Promo held in South Africa on 12th January 2009 at 10:00am. 

The online McDonald’s , MTN, SONY, ETC 2010 World Cup draws was conducted by a random selection of email addresses from an exclusive list of 29,031,000 E-mail addresses of individuals and corporate bodies picked by an advanced automated random computer search from the internet in all the countries where our products exists which is our social responsibility to our valued customers. However, no tickets were sold but all email addresses were assigned to different ticket numbers for representation and privacy. 

After this automated computer ballot, your e-mail address emerged as one of fifty winners in the Second category for the second prize with the following data:

Ref Number: CC/942OYI/02/UKBN
Batch Number: 12/26/5050Ticket Number: 025-11464992-1100
You as well as the other winners are therefore to receive a cash prize of $1, 250,000 (One Million Two Hundred and Fifty Thousand Dollar’s) each from the total payout. 

Your prize award has been insured with your e-mail address and will be transferred to you by our affiliate Bank in United Kingdom, Canada and South Africa upon meeting the requirements, statutory obligations, verifications, validations and satisfactory report. 

To begin the claims processing of your prize winnings you are advised to contact our licensed and accredited claims agent for SECOND category winners with the information below: 
1. FULL NAMES
2. COUNTRY OF ORIGIN 
3. RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS
4. DATE AND PLACE OF BIRTH / (SEX:
5. OCCUPATION
6. TELEPHONE NUMBERS / MOBILE
6. FAX NUMBER (IF ANY)
7. MARITAL STATUS
8. REFERENCE NUMBER, BATCH NUMBER AND TICKET NUMBER.
You are also advised to give the following information’s to the claim's agent via email as stated below;
Claims Agent's E-mail: (barryparkeragent@yahoo.com) or

barryparkeragent@gmail.com

NAME: MR. BARRY PARKER.
TELPHONE: +27 78 25 22 408
FAX NO: +27 86 54 22 634

NOTE: All winnings must be claimed within 20 working days from today. After this date all unclaimed funds would be included in the next stake. Remember to quote your reference information in all correspondence with your claims agent. 
Yours sincerely,

DAVID WILL 
CHAIRMAN OF THE FIFA TICKETING SUB-COMMITTEE
                                &
DIRECTORS, 2010 WORLD CUP PUBLIC AFFAIRS AND COMMUNICATIONS
THE McDonald’s , MTN, SONY COMPANY 
 You are to keep all lotto information away from the general public especially your reference and ticket numbers.. (This is important as a case of double claims will not be entertained). 
Members of the affiliate agencies are automatically not allowed to participate in this program.
 CLAIM AGENT: MR.  BARRY PARKER 
Email Address: barryparkeragent@yahoo.com or
barryparkeragent@gmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

RE!!‏
From:  DR.EVANS ADDO (evans_addo31@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 16, 2009 1:55:53 PM 
To:   



Dear Friend,

I hope this may not constitute sort of embarrassment to you. My name is Dr.Evans Addo, I am the regional bank manager of the Barclays Bank Ghana Ltd.I am 51 years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It may interest you to hear that I am a man of PEACE and INTEGRITY; I only hope we can assist each other.I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, as the regional Auditor General of the Barclays Bank Ghana Ltd.; it is my duty to send in a financial report to my head office in the capital city Accra at the end of each year.

On the course of  2007 end of year report, I discovered that my branch in which I am the manager made an excess profit of Five Million Seven Hundred And Fifty Thousand united states dollars [USd$5.750, 000.00] which my head office are not aware of and will never be aware of. I have since placed this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without any beneficiary. As an officer of the bank I can not be directly connected to this money, this is why Im contacting you for us to work so that you can assist me and receive this money into your bank account for us to share.

Upon your acceptance of this proposal, I have generally agreed on this sharing ration below.

1. 40% of the total sum will be given to you for your assistance upon the receipt of the funds in your account.
2. 10% have been set aside for unforeseen expenses that might be incurred both at your end and here 3. 50% for myself.

Note that there are practically no risks involved in this transaction, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to stand claim as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with Takoradi Branch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designated bank account.

I assure you we can achieve it successfully if you can follow my instruction and direction. Looking forward to hear from you.Thank you for your understanding and Have a wonderful day Day

Best Regards,
Dr.Evans Addo

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
GOOD DAY TO YOU SIR.‏
From:  mosola simmens (mmickelson0038@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 14, 2009 7:18:37 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 PROPOSAL ...doc (16.5 KB)  


DEAR SIR/MADAM,

GOOD DAY AND HOW ARE YOU DOING,I HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.
I SENT YOU AN EMAIL TO YOUR BOX THROUGH ATTACHMENT FOR SECURITY REASON.
PLEASE OPEN AND READ IT VERY CAREFULLY AND GET BACK TO ME FOR MORE DETAIL.

THANKS.
CALL ME ON+27-73-361-0954.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Grant/Donation cash aid of US$850,000.00..................‏
From:  Ecowas Fondation(EWF) (inof@fdf.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 14, 2009 2 :52: 43 PM 
To:   

   Ecowas Fondation(EWF) The Ecowas Fondation, would like to notify you that you have beenchosen by the board of trustees as one of the final recipients of aGrant/Donation cash aid of US$850,000.00 (eight hundred and fiftythousand United states Dollars) as charity donations/aid from the EcowasFondation(EWF). However you will have to fill the Verification Form below and submitthis form to the office annex in Nigeria for verification & direction onhow you can claim your fund, Please endeavor to quote your Qualificationnumber (EWF-444-6647-9163)in all discussions. FULL NAMES:........FULL RESIDENTAL ADDRESS:........SEX:.............AGE...........OCC  UPATION:...........TELEPHONE NUMBER:.........COUNTRY:..........You are required to contact the Executive Secretary in Nigeria with thebelow information, For the qualification documentation and processing ofyour claims and endevour to send the Verification Form to them forprocessing. Executive Secretary Contact Details:Name:Mr.COLEEmai:ecowas_verificationboard@  8u8.comTEL:+234_8078_926_381 RegardsMr.Musa MohmmedExecutive Secretar

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Friend9‏
From:  Zhang Jianguo. (zhang.jianguo1@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, June 15, 2009 3:36:59 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 BUSINESS ...doc (18.4 KB)  


Attn: Friend, Business Proposal File. Zhang Jianguo

Dear Friend,

Firstly, I am Zhang Jianguo (Vice Chairman, Executive Director and President) in China Construction Bank Corporation Hong Kong Branch ("CCBHK"), I have a lucrative financial business transaction to bring to your attention if only you would be interested but if you are not interested delete this email and do not hurt me because I am putting my career and the life of my family at stake with this venture. Although nothing ventured is nothing gained. Do give this proposal SERIOUS AND POSSITIVE CONSIDERATION.

Furthermore, the financial transaction is all about a customer of our bank who is a national {citizen} of Iraq named Mr. Adil A. Nasir, who unfortunately died in the December 2004 in Iraq. He has the sum of $68M deposit with us. Excuse me, I would like to stop here to hear from you so we can discuss further the details if interested, I have to keep it low because of my Position in the China Construction Bank Corporation Hong Kong. I would appreciate a bit introduction of your self.

I am patiently waiting for your polite response in this regard. Kindly respond to my private email if interested. Email: zhangchairm@yahoo.com.hk

Sincerely,
Zhang Jianguo
Vice Chairman, 
Executive Director/President
www.ccbhk.com
PLEASE, REPLY TO THIS  zhangchairm@yahoo.com.hk

----------


## om faisal

Status of your application.‏
From:  Lottery@USA-Green-Card.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 17, 2009 9:28:33 PM 
To:  




Dear 



The status of your Green Card Lottery application is summarized below.



Application ID
 1411925

Application Date
 12/6/2009 6:49:46 PM (day /month /year )

Application Status
 Incomplete

Processing Fee
 $75 USD ()



We found these problems with your application:


Photographs - you did not submit all required photographs (1 per person).

Processing Fee - you did not submit the correct fee or we were unable to process your payment. 









LOGIN INFORMATION

URL
http://usa-green-card.com/GC2_Accoun...&s=7&l=English

User Name
 x1103157a

Password
 gidayf56



The Green Card Lottery is a fantastic opportunity for individuals and their families to permanently and legally live and work in the United States. Encourage your friends and family to participate! 

The Lottery application can be prepared online at anytime: USA Green Card 





Best regards,



USA Green Card 
Astor Station 
PO Box 231117 
Boston, MA  02123-1117 
USA 
http://USA-Green-Card.com/

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM BARRISTER RAYMOND:IN CHAMBER KATE MORGAN SULLIVAN & ASSOCIATES‏
From:  kate morgan (morgan_765@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 17, 2009 6:39:08 PM 
To:   

BARRISTER RAYMOND OKUT SULLIVAN & ASSOCIATES
              LEGAL & FINANCIAL SERVICES.
                   Accra Ghana.
               Tele: +233 26141 7332    
               EMAIL:barristerraymond@ymail.com         


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<  <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
In Chamber: kate morgan Sullivan (Principal), Andrew Jennings, Samuel
mensah, Ebenezer Caesar.
Notary solicitors of GHANA BAR association International Litigation
and Foreign Notary Negotiations.
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<  <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Attn: Sir,
I am Barrister Raymond Okut(Esq.)the Personal Attorney to Mr.JOHN
Kline, a nationality of your country , who used to work with shell
development company here in Accra Ghana .On the 21st of Oct 2007, my
Client, his wife and three children were involved in a car accident
along the Takardi Express Road Ghana.

All occupants of the Vehicle unfortunately lost their lives. Since
then I have made several efforts to locate any of my clients extended
relatives, this has proved unsuccessful. and After these several
unsuccessful attempts,I decided to trace his relatives over the
Internet, to locate any member of his family to Assist in repatriating
the money and property left behind by my client before they get
confiscated or declared unserviceable by me to the Bank, where this
huge amount Particularly, where the deceased had a deposit value of
$1.5million dollars.

The Bank has issued me a notice ! to provide the next of kin or have
the deposit confiscated within the next three official working months.
Since I have been unsuccessful in locating the relatives for over 7
months now,please I now therefor seek your consent to present you as
the next of Kin of my deceased client to enable us take over the
proceeds of this deposit value at $1.5 million dollars being release
to any of your nominated Bank Account that you shall proved to the
Bank,

I have all necessary legal documents that regards this claim that we
may make. All I require is your honest cooperation to enable us seeing
this deal through. I guarantee that this will be executed under
legitimate and all arrangement being approve as soon as i hear from
you

We are agreed to share this money as follows.
1. 30% for you account owner)
2. 65% for me,
3. 5% for expenses. that may occur


Best Regards,
Barrister Raymond Okut (Esq.)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GET BACK TO ME‏
From:  mohammed bello (mohammed_bello0923@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 17, 2009 5:05:31 PM 
To:  



FROM THE DESK OF (MR  MOHAMMED BELLO) BILLS AND EXCHANGE MANAGER, BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) OUAGADOUGOU-BURKINA FASO. DEAR FRIEND, I AM THE MANAGER OF BILL AND EXCHANGE AT THE FOREIGN REMITTANCE DEPARTMENT OF BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) HERE IN OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO. IN MY DEPARTMENT WE DISCOVERED AN ABANDONED SUM OF 18M US DOLLARS (EIGHTEEN MILLION US DOLLARS) IN AN ACCOUNT THAT BELONGS TO ONE OF OUR FOREIGN CUSTOMER (MR. ANDREAS SCHRANNER FROM MUNICH, GERMANY) WHO DIED ALONG WITH HIS ENTIRE FAMILY IN JULY 2003 IN A PLANE CRASH. SINCE WE GOT INFORMATION ABOUT HIS DEATH, WE HAVE BEEN EXPECTING HIS NEXT OF KIN TO COME OVER AND CLAIM HIS MONEY BECAUSE WE CANNOT RELEASE IT UNLESS SOME BODY APPLIES FOR IT AS NEXT OF KIN OR RELATION TO THE DECEASED AS INDICATED IN OUR BANKING GILDINGS AND LAWS BUT UNFORTUNATELY WE LEARNT THAT ALL HIS SUPPOSED NEXT OF KIN OR RELATION DIED ALONGSIDE WITH HIM AT THE PLANE CRASH LEAVING NOBODY BEHIND FOR THE CLAIM. VISIT THE WEBSITE FOR CONFIRMATION. thissite:news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm IT IS THEREFORE UPON THIS DISCOVERY THAT I NOW DECIDED TO MAKE THIS BUSINESS PROPOSAL TO YOU AND RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEXT OF KIN OR RELATION TO THE DECEASED FOR SAFETY AND SUBSEQUENT DISBURSEMENT SINCE NOBODY IS COMING FOR IT AND WE DON'T WANT THIS MONEY TO GO INTO THE BANK TREASURY AS UNCLAIMED BILL. THE BANKING LAW AND GUIDELINE HERE STIPULATES THAT IF SUCH MONEY REMAINED UNCLAIMED AFTER FOURS YEARS, THE MONEY WILL BE TRANSFERRED INTO THE BANK TREASURY AS UNCLAIMED FUND. THE REQUEST OF FOREIGNER AS NEXT OF KIN IN THIS BUSINESS IS OCCASIONED BY THE FACT THAT THE CUSTOMER WAS A FOREIGNER AND A BURKINABE CAN NOT STAND AS NEXT OF KIN TO A FOREIGNER. I AGREE THAT 30% OF THIS MONEY WILL BE FOR YOU FOR THE PROVISION OF A FOREIGN ACCOUNT WHERE THIS FUND WILL BE TRANSFER TO IN OUR FAVOUR , 10% WILL BE SET ASIDE FOR EXPENSES INCURRED DURING THE BUSINESS AND 60% WOULD BE FOR ME THEREAFTER, I WILL VISIT YOUR COUNTRY FOR DISBURSEMENT ACCORDING TO THE PERCENTAGE INDICATED THEREFORE, TO ENABLE THE IMMEDIATE TRANSFER OF THIS FUND TO YOU ARRANGED, YOU MUST APPLY FIRST TO THE BANK AS RELATION OR NEXT OF KIN OF THE DECEASED INDICATING YOUR BANK NAME, YOUR BANK ACCOUNT NUMBER, YOUR PRIVATE TELEPHONE AND FAX NUMBER FOR EASY AND EFFECTIVE COMMUNICATION AND LOCATION WHERE IN THE MONEY WILL BE REMITTED. UPON RECEIPT OF YOUR REPLY, I WILL SEND TO YOU BY FAX OR EMAIL THE TEXT OF THE APPLICATION . I WILL NOT FAIL TO BRING TO YOUR NOTICE THAT THIS TRANSACTION IS HITCH-FREE AND THAT YOU SHOULD NOT ENTERTAIN ANY ATOM OF FEAR AS ALL REQUIRED ARRANGEMENTS HAVE BEEN MADE FOR THE TRANSFER. YOU SHOULD CONTACT ME IMMEDIATELY AS SOON AS YOU RECEIVE THIS LETTER.THIS IS MY PRIVATE E-MAIL ADDRESS 
mohammed.bello112@yahoo.fr 
TRUSTING TO HEAR FROM YOU IMMEDIATELY. YOURS FAITHFULY, MR . MOHAMMED BELLO  BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) PLEASE I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY IMMEDIATE

----------


## om faisal

Hello My Dear,‏
From:  Madam Nenita Villaran (m_1nenivilla@sohu.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, February 06, 2009 2:26:58 PM 
To:  m_1nenivilla@sohu.com 


Hello My Dear,

My name is Madam Nenita Villaran, A complete citizen of Philippines, widow to the late former minister of finance in Philippine who was a victim of the terrorist attack against the country by the Abu sayyaf movement in the southern luxury beach region on the 11th of April 2002 that rendered many people of different nationals dead and one of my child who is 9years old. I inherited a total sum of 12 million dollars from my late husband, This money which is concealed in a metallic trunk box is deposited with a Finance Firm  in Ivory Coast  under a secret arrangement as a family treasure.



Please Write me back if you are willing to help me for more details Ok please kindly get back to me in ths private email account.(m_nenitavillaran@hotmail.fr)



Regards
Madam Nenita Villaran.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

新年贺卡，好看好玩！  
山寨春晚幕后花絮揭秘

----------


## om faisal

File For Your Claims‏
From:  Mrs. Amanda Collins (info@winners.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, February 06, 2009 10:58:44 AM 
To:   

The Marina Offices,St Peters Yacht Basin,Newcastle upon Tyne,NE6 1HX England. Attention : Lucky Winner, We happily announce to you the UK ELECTRONICS SEASONAL AWARD Internationalprograms held in the UK on Monday 2nd of February 2009. Your e-mail address wasattached to these lucky winning numbers below . Email ticket number : FL754/22/76Lotto Code Number : FL09622UKRef Number : FL/04/736207147/UKWinning Numbers : 02 - 03 - 12 - 20 - 33 - 49 Bonus Ball -11. Consequently, you have therefore been approved for a total pay out of£891,934.00 (Eight Hundred and Ninety One Thousand Nine Hundred And Thirty FourPounds) only. The following particulars are attached to your lotto paymentorder. All participants for the online version were selected randomly fromWorld Wide Web sites through computer draw system and extracted from over athousands corporate bodies that are listed online. To file for your claim, please contact our claims officer Mr. Harry Cook Via E-mail with the below details. 1. Full Name:2. Residencial Address:3. Date And Place Of Birth:4. Age:5. Sex:6. Nationality:7. Marital Status:8. Occupation:9. Telephone Number:10. Fax Number:11. Name Of Next Of Skin:12. Country:13. Amount Won:  Foreign Services Manager, Payment and Release orderDepartment,CLAIMS PROCESSING AGENT. Contact Mr Harry Cook.Phone Numbers: +447031907831+447031909619 E-mail To : contactmr.harrycookelcuk12@gmail.com  Congratulations once again from all our staff for being a part of ourPromotions program.Amanda Collins (Mrs) © UK ELECTRONICS SEASONAL AWARD 2009.

----------


## om faisal

Compliments of the new year 2009 frm UK!!!‏
From:  gdytgoijhd (gdytgoijhd@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 05, 2009 1:17:45 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 Milbank T...doc (16.1 KB)  


FROM PROMOTION MANAGER MR BRIGHT KNIGHT 


FROM PROMOTION MANAGER MR BRIGHT KNIGHT WESTERN EUROPE.YOU ARE REQUIRED TO DOWNLOAD THE ATTACHED MESSAGE AND RESPOND ACCORDINGLY

Milbank Tower , 12th Floor
21-24; Milbank
London SW1P 4QP
England 
Attention: Beneficiary, 

We write to inform you that following the 2010 world cup soccer tournament to be hosted first time ever in Africa, The Federation International Football Association (FIFA) are delighted to run a promotion based in assisting soccer fans who will like to visit South Africa for the big soccer show. Based on random computer ballot selection of world wide internet users, the sum of £10,000,000.00(Ten Million Pounds Only) was mapped out and £9,950(Nine Thousand Nine Hundred And Fifty Pounds) has been distributed evenly per each nominated  winner. 

   To receive your entitlement, contact the United Kingdom Promotion agent at their contact details below with your reference numbers here  ::(:  SA/11797W) 

NAMES: Mr. Julius Arnold 
EMAIL ADDRESS: juliusarnold@consultant.com 
DIRECT TELEPHONE NUMBERS: +44 703 182 1321 

  You are required to provide the United Kingdom promotion agent with your names and contact details Only.  

Your Full names And Your Contact details. 


REGARDS  
MR.BRIGHT KNIGHT
COUNTRY DIRECTOR 
WESTERN EUROPE 

This communication contains information which is confidential and may also be privileged. It is for the exclusive use of the intended recipient (s). If you are not the intended recipient (s) delete the message. Please note that any distribution, copying or use of this communication or the information in it is strictly prohibited. If you have received this communication in error, please notify the sender immediately and then destroy any copies of it. Further, we make every effort to keep our network free from viruses. However, you have to read this e-mail and any attachments to it for proper understanding hence we do sometimes transmit our message as attachment and be rest assured that every attachment to our mails are  virus free.

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Can you help us?‏
From:  Dr. Mike Ellis (private_mailinfo@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, February 04, 2009 9:37:46 AM 
To:  claims.prize@katamail.com 

Dear Friend.  

I am wife of Late Mr. David Phundu a wealthy white farmers in Zimbabwe. The ugly situation in Zimbabwe has made me to consider relocating overseas.

I am current staying in South Africa with children as a refuge.i want to relocate to your country.

I want to know if you can assist me to bring in my money and also help me and my children to come over there.  

A prompt response would be appreciated.
Personal Email-Address: mrs.monica_phundu@yahoo.fr 

Regards,     

Mrs.Monica Phund

----------


## om faisal

Mohamed Alhadi, : Confirm Shipping Address‏
From:  REPLY BY APRIL 15 (PrizeSupervisor@FreeLotto.com)  
Sent: Sunday, April 13, 2008 12 :22: 33 AM 
To:   

To ensure that you NEVER miss an important prize notification from FreeLotto, please add FreeLotto.com to your address book. WHY? 
Dear Haitham Mohamed Alhadi,
You are receiving this message because you joined FreeLotto on Saturday April 12th, 2008, from IP Address 77.232.103.44. When you registered you agreed to receive messages from FreeLotto. FreeLotto NEVER sends JUNK or SPAM messages. We never send mail to anyone unless they requested it when they registered. If you somehow didn't understand that you were agreeing to receive messages from us at the time you joined PLEASE CLICK HERE TO BE PERMANENTLY REMOVED FROM OUR LIST. In doing so you will also cancel your FreeLotto membership and you will no longer be eligible to play FreeLotto or receive up to $11,000,000.00 in daily prizes. We regret any inconvenience.
Thank you,
FreeLotto Member Services 







 ATTENTION     


  Division of Unclaimed Funds, created by PNI to locate individuals with eligible funds available to them. PNI, a global provider of online sweepstakes has awarded over $79,000,000.00 (Seventy-nine million in US dollars) to hundreds of thousands of fortunate recipients in 41 countries; creating 14 millionaires and 4 Ten Million Dollar Winners. Haitham Mohamed Alhadi OF Oniza51911, the check below may be yours to claim. Review the official listing below to determine if you are eligible.   
 04/12/08   

54839942  

137099855  



NAME CITY,STATE  AMOUNT STATUS 
Susan Vasquez Waukegan, IL  $1,000,000.00 PAID 
Haitham, Mohamed Alhadi  Oniza51911, gassim  $300.00 PENDING 
Roger B. Lancaster, OH  $300.00 PENDING 
Isabelle Bradley W. Mifflin, PA  $10,000,000.00 PAID 
Richard Knue Oconomowoc, WI  $300.00 PAID 
, Mohamed Alhadi  Oniza51911, gassim  $1,000,000.00 PENDING 
Joseph Lyddane Waldorf, MD  $10,000.00 PAID 
Ariel J. Las Vegas, NV  $10,000.00 PENDING 
Jerry Mitchelson Sierra Vista, AZ  $300.00 PAID 




 04/12/08  
 Mohamed Alhadi
Algassim- Oniza P O B1305
Oniza51911, gassim 51911   





(Click here to validate and complete your prize payment directive)

, if you're on the list, please complete your Payment Directive Form on the following page. Eligibility requirement: You must submit a winning entry and verify your PIN # 137099855. It assures you, that upon submitting the winning entry in accordance with the rules of FreeLotto, using the convenient F.A.S.T. service or free online entry, Haitham Mohamed Alhadi and only Haitham Mohamed Alhadi will be paid $1 Million (One Million Dollars) in the Classic FreeLotto Game or other cash that you shall become entitled to.

Click here to validate and complete your prize payment directive:
http://www.freelotto.com/offer.asp?o...D=933e54839942








Our affordable F.A.S.T. service provides you the convenience of automatic FreeLotto play. But as always FreeLotto is free to play. Click here to play FreeLotto now.

To read the FreeLotto Rules click here:
http://www.freelotto.com/Rules.asp


Now there's an easy way to check daily results on our website. Simply click the link below and select the day's drawing you would like to see! 
http://www.freelotto.com/offer.asp?o...D=933e54839942 


FreeLotto Winning Draw Results for Saturday April 12th, 2008
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
$1,000,000.00 Jackpot      19 23 31 42 48 50
Win a Car                  22 29 30 33 40 05
Pay Off Your Mortgage      10 12 13 14 44 05
$10,000.00 FastCASH        10 17 21 24 25 08
$100,000.00 Giveaway       16 21 28 30 34 35
$10,000,000.00 SuperBucks  10 11 18 30 36 44 07

Your FreeBets for Saturday April 12th, 2008
------------------------------------------------------------------------ 




A FreeLotto day is from 3:00:01 PM EST (New York Time) to 3:00:00 PM EST (New York Time). Drawings are held at 5:00:00 PM EST (New York Time). So FreeBet often! The more you play the more you can win. We will continue to send you e-mail notifications of other great opportunities. 


CLICK2WIN(R) NOW by clicking on the link below:
http://www.freelotto.com/LottoPicker...D=933e54839942
If it is not clickable just copy it into the location bar of your browser. 


If you'd prefer not to receive the results by e-mail please click below to unsubscribe:
http://www.freelotto.com/util/unsub....D=933e54839942
If it is not clickable just copy it into the location bar of your browser. 


Sincerely,
Kevin J. Aronin
Chairman & CEO



Click Below for Prize Claim Instructions:
http://www.freelotto.com/offer.asp?o...08&id=54839942

Copyright © 1999-2008 PlasmaNet Inc. all rights reserved. E&OE. Reproduction in whole or in part in any form or medium without the expressed written permission of PlasmaNet Inc. is prohibited. PlasmaNet Inc. PO Box 4562, Grand Central Station, New York, NY 10163.  

id54839942

----------


## om faisal

CHEVRON TEXACO(READ AND RESPOND TO THE MAIL)‏
From:  Glen Michael (ukfiduciaryglen1@hotmail.co.uk)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Sunday, April 13, 2008 6:26:44 AM 
To:   

Chevron Texaco Oil and Gas Company,
1 Westferry Circus 
Canary Wharf 
London E14 4HA 
United Kingdom.

Our Reference: CHT 2008/19513-07. 

RE: CHEVRON TEXACO OIL AND GAS COMPANY ENDOWMENT FUNDS. 

Good day to You, I am Very Sorry For Not Replying Your Email Immediately I Received It, This Is Because I was Waiting For Instructions From Our Head Office In the United State On the Present Situation Before I Can Speak With You. 

Firstly, I want You to Accept My Sincere Congratulation As Your Email Address ( dr_@hotmail.com ) Have Been Shortlisted as One Of the Beneficiary Of this Year Chevron Online Endowment Fund Award (COEFA). 

You are Advised to Read and Understand the Explanation Of this Scheme as Analysed Below So that You Will Really Understand What the COEFA is All About. 

ABOUT CHEVRON ONLINE ENDOWMENT FUND AWARD (COEFA) 

Chevron Texaco Is One Of the Biggest Multi-National Oil and Gas Company In the World that Specialise In Exploring,Refining and Marketing Of Crude Oil and Have Been Rated the Largest and the Biggest Oil and Gas Producing Company 17 Times Ever Since We Started Operation In 1916. 

Due to the Profit Max Of the Company, We Were Mandated By the United Nations (UN), Organisation Of the Petroleum Exporting Company (OPEC), And the World Crude Oil Monitoring Forum to Always Use a Reasonable Percentage Of Our Yearly Profit to Help the Society at Large. 

It Is In View Of this That We Have Always Empower and Assist Some Governmental and Non-Governmental Agencies Like the United Nations Children Emergency Fund (UNICEF), World Health Organisation (WHO), Future Group Europe, World Action Committee On AIDS e.t.c Financially, We are Committed to Giving Most of this Organisation a Reasonable Percentage Of Our Annual Profit to Enhance and Promote their Activites For the Sake Of Humanity. 

On March 22nd, 2003, Microsoft Corporation Signed a Memorandum Of Understanding With the Chevron Texaco Where the Chevron Oil and Gas Company Agree to Always Donate a Reasonable Percentage Of Her Yearly Profit Out to Promote the Use Of Internet. 

That Is: Chevron Texaco Since January 2004 Enhances a Hundred People With Financial Assistance to Liberate their World and Help their Society With a Better Living. 

After The Successful Completion Of Our Market Year Of 2007 Which Ended December 2007, This Company Have Realised Profit Which Is About 0.7% Lower Than What We Have Realised In 2006, It Is In View Of this That Three Hundred Million United State Dollars ($300,000,000) Have Been Released to Be Shared Among  One Hundred Active Lucky Internet Users For the Year, Leaving Each Person With Three Million United State Dollars ($3.000,000) each. 

I am Pleased to Let You Know That Your Email Address Have Been Selected to Be Among This One Hundred Lucky Email Address For the Year 2008 Endowment Funds. 

HOW YOU WERE SELECTED 

The Microsoft Corporation Have Always Supplied this Company With Fifty Thousand Email Addresses Of Active Internet Users Yearly, And Your Email Address Was Submitted as One Of the Active Internet Users For the Year 2007. After Email Addresses are Been Submitted to Us For the Random Selection By Microsoft Corporation, The Best One Hundred Members Of Staff For the Year 2007 That Have Been  Picked From Over a Hundred Branch Offices Of the Chevron Texaco Oil and Gas Company, are then Now Invited For a Dinner at the Carribean Where they Will Be Priviledged to Pick One Email Address Each at Random. 

Mr Kabir Williams From Our Moscow Office Who Was the Best Staff at Our Moscow Branch Office Picked Your Email Address When He Was Asked to Pick at Random, Therefore Giving You the Oppurtunity to Claim For Yourself a Total Cash Of Three Million United States Dollars. ($3,000,000). 

HOW TO REDEEM YOUR CASH 

Since This Is Neither a Lottery nor a Gambling Winning, You are Expected to Claim Your Funds In this Branch office as Been Zoned, The Reason Why It Has Been Zoned Is to Avoid Mix Up Of Claims and Unneccessary Crowdy or Clustering Enviroment In Any Of Our Offices. This Is Why Winners Have Been Zoned Into Twenty Different Zones Of Five Winners Each, I am Pleased to Inform You That You Have Been Zone to Claim Your Winnings Here at Zone F With the Head Office Here In the United Kingdom, I Wish to Let You Know that I am the Officer In charge Of Your Claims. 

WHAT TO DO NEXT. 

Your Funds Will Be Released to You any Moment From Now, But Before Any Further Processing, We Need to Have Your Information Registered On Our Database, Please Fill The Form as Below. 

Full Name:
Residential Address:
Occupation:
Country:
Telephone:
Fax Number:
Sex:
Age:
Next of Kin:
Lucky Number: 

Please Note That Your Lucky Number is 2007/72 As You Were The 72nd Beneficiary That Was Selected. 

Soon as We Receive The Information Above, You Will Be Duly Informed On What Next to Do. Please If You are Not Interested In the Endowment Scheme And You Like to Turn Down The Offer, Please Write a Letter Addressed to the: 

Director Of Welfare, 
Chevron Texaco Oil and Gas Company 
43/45 The Promenade 
Cheltenham 
Gloucestershire 
GL50 1LE.

However, be Aware Of The Fact That There Are Some Set Of Documentation Process That Needed To Be Carried Out In The Royal High Court Of London And A Clearance Permit From The Metropolitan Police Of London And The British Government Which Would Require Your Prompt Attention.

Get Back to Me With Information Required Soonest So that Your Funds Can Be Officially Released Immediately. 

Once Again, Congratulations. 

Yours Faithfully, 

Glen Michael
Officer In-charge,
COEFA (ZoneF)
Public Welfare Department,
Chevron Texaco Oil and Gas Company. 
London, United Kingdom.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Tired of spam? Yahoo! Mail has the best spam protection around 
http://mail.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

From: V. Hwang..‏
From:  Von Hwang (Mr) (vhk500@yahoo.com.hk)  
Sent: Saturday, April 12, 2008 9 :35: 04 PM 
To:   

   Wing Hang Bank (Hong Kong)Email: vhk5000@yahoo.com.hk I am Mr. Von Hwang, the Manager/ chief financial officer of Wing Hang BankHong Kong. I am contacting you with respect to a portfolio amounting to$13,099,200.00 USD (Thirteen Million, Ninety Nine Thousand Two hundredUnited States Dollar) deposited in my bank. On the 4th of August 2005 Dr. Christoph Dietrich, a German consultant andinvestor with the Hong Kong Ministry of Aviation, deposited $9,720,000.00USD (Nine Million, Seven Hundred and Twenty Thousand United States Dollar)under our portfolio management department for Two years and the depositmaturedon the 3rd of August 2007 which has now amounted to a total of$13,099,200.00 USD (Thirteen Million, Ninety Nine Thousand Two hundredUnited States Dollar).  I have sent several routine notifications to his forwarding address butgot no reply. After further investigations, i finally discovered from hisbusiness associates in the Hong Kong Ministry of Aviation, that Dr.christoph Dietrich has since passed away after a brief illness onprostrate cancer. On further in dept investigation, I found out that hedied without notifying anybody about the deposit in my bank. This fund hassince matured and the roll-over on the funds has also expired. The sum of$13,099,200.00 USD (Thirteen Million, Ninety Nine Thousand Two hundredUnited States Dollar) is still in my Bank because no one has ever comeforward to claim it. In accordance to the Hong Kong constitution, at the expiration of fouryears, such funds will revert to the Government for financing militaryoperations, such as purchasing of arms and ammunitions for the militarywhich is in-line with the constitution. In order to avert this negative development, I will like to seek for yourpermission as a foreigner to stand as the next of kin to Dr. christophDietrich so that the fruits of this old man's labor will not be use forfinancing weapons which will further enhance the courses of war in theworld in general. The money will be paid into your account for us to share in the ratio of50% for me, 40% for you on your assistance and 10% for charityorganizations. There is no risk involve in this project as my position in my bank andwith the aid of my personal lawyer all documents will be provided to makeyou thelegal beneficiary and the legality of this project will correspond withlocal and international laws of inheritance. If you are interested, please reply back immediately to the email addressbelow: vhk5000@yahoo.com.hk Upon your response, I shall then provide you with further information'sand modalities that will help you understand the transaction. You should observe utmost confidentiality, and rest assured that thisproject would be most profitable for both parties because I shall requireyour assistance to invest my share in your country. Awaiting your urgent reply Thanks and regards. Mr. Von Hwang.

----------


## om faisal

[!! SPAM] Please reply with Honesty‏
From:  SAEED AHMED (philathropist@helping.org)  
Sent: Saturday, April 12, 2008 1:39:09 PM 
To:   

   Send all response to: saeed_ahmed124@yahoo.com.hk   Dear Friend, As you read this, I don‘t want you to feel sorry forme, because, I believeeveryone will die someday.   My name is Saeed Ahmed a business merchant.I have been diagnosed with Esophagealcancer.It has defiled all forms of medical treatment,andright now I have only about a few months to ive,according to medical experts.   I have not particularly lived my life so well, as I never really cared foranyone(not even myself)but my business. Though I am very rich, I wasnever generous,I was always hostile to people and only focused on my businessas that was the only thing Icared for. But now I regret all this as I now knowthat there is more to life than just wanting to have or make allthe money in the world.   I believe when God gives me a second chance to come to this world I would livemy life a different way from how I have lived it. Now that God hascalled me, I have willed and given most of my property and assets to myimmediate and extended family members as well as a few close friends.   I want God to be merciful to me and accept my soul so,I have decided to givealso to charity organizations,as I want this to be one of the lastgood deeds I do on earth. So far, I have distributed money to some charityorganizations in the U.A.E,Algeria and Malaysia. Now that my health hasdeteriorated so badly, I cannot do this myself anymore.   I once asked members of my family to close one of my accounts and distribute themoney which I have there to charity organization in Bulgaria and Pakistan,theyrefused and kept the money to themselves.Hence, I do not trust them anymore, asthey seem not to be contended with what I have left for them.   The last of my money which no one knows of is the huge cash deposit of eighteenmillion dollars $18,000,000,00 that I have with a finance/Security Companyabroad. I will want you to help me collect this deposit and dispatched it tocharity organizations.  I have set aside 10% for you and for your time. God be with you. Saeed Ahmed  Send all response to: saeed_ahmed124@yahoo.com.hk

----------


## om faisal

Send all response to: saeed_ahmed124@yahoo.com.hk   Dear Friend, As you read this, I don‘t want you to feel sorry forme, because, I believeeveryone will die someday.   My name is Saeed Ahmed a business merchant.I have been diagnosed with Esophagealcancer.It has defiled all forms of medical treatment,andright now I have only about a few months to ive,according to medical experts.   I have not particularly lived my life so well, as I never really cared foranyone(not even myself)but my business. Though I am very rich, I wasnever generous,I was always hostile to people and only focused on my businessas that was the only thing Icared for. But now I regret all this as I now knowthat there is more to life than just wanting to have or make allthe money in the world.   I believe when God gives me a second chance to come to this world I would livemy life a different way from how I have lived it. Now that God hascalled me, I have willed and given most of my property and assets to myimmediate and extended family members as well as a few close friends.   I want God to be merciful to me and accept my soul so,I have decided to givealso to charity organizations,as I want this to be one of the lastgood deeds I do on earth. So far, I have distributed money to some charityorganizations in the U.A.E,Algeria and Malaysia. Now that my health hasdeteriorated so badly, I cannot do this myself anymore.   I once asked members of my family to close one of my accounts and distribute themoney which I have there to charity organization in Bulgaria and Pakistan,theyrefused and kept the money to themselves.Hence, I do not trust them anymore, asthey seem not to be contended with what I have left for them.   The last of my money which no one knows of is the huge cash deposit of eighteenmillion dollars $18,000,000,00 that I have with a finance/Security Companyabroad. I will want you to help me collect this deposit and dispatched it tocharity organizations.  I have set aside 10% for you and for your time. God be with you. Saeed Ahmed  Send all response to: saeed_ahmed124@yahoo.com.hk

----------


## om faisal

, Welcome to FreeLotto!‏
From:  Welcome to FreeLotto (winners@freelotto.com)  
Sent: Saturday, April 12, 2008 11:02:19 AM 
To:  dr_com 

Dear, 
Congratulations on joining FreeLotto, the #1 Sweepstakes 
Site on the Internet where you can win $11,000,000.00 
tonight and every night in FreeLotto's daily drawings! 
To date over $81,921,103.00 has been awarded. 
Haitham Mohamed Alhadi could be our next big winner!

We want to introduce you to our F.A.S.T. Service. 
FreeLotto Automatic Subscription Ticket guarantees that you 
will never miss an opportunity to win $11,000,000.00. You 
may choose your own special numbers or quick pick and we 
will automatically enter your numbers for you - Don't Risk 
Having your Numbers Win and You Forgot to Play! Join now 
and have your numbers played automatically for you each and 
every day. Click here to join FAST:

http://www.freelotto.com/offer.asp?o...D=933e54839942

Our list of winners is growing every day. M.K. Basha, 
Raymond Simpson and Isabelle Bradley each won 
$10,000,000.00 - yes that's Ten Million Dollars each in the 
FreeLotto Superbucks game. Fourteen FreeLotto players have 
each won the $1,000,000.00 Jackpot. Over $81,921,103.00 
Million of Cash Prizes have been won by FreeLotto players - 
that's $81,921,103.00!

*****Special FreeLotto Account Information*****

For your records, your User Name, Password and the IP 
address of your registration are listed below. Please keep 
them near your computer for easy reference. You won't need 
to input them to play our game but will need them if you 
change your address, update your profile or cancel/change 
your membership.

If you did not create this registration, or you believe 
that this was an unsolicited email, please contact us at 
policy@www.freelotto.com. Our Terms of Service strictly 
forbids the use of this system to send unsolicited email. 
We will immediately cancel the account and contact the 
Internet provider to seek assistance in identifying the 
offender.

Username: 54839942
Password: 5126
IP Address: 77.232.103.44

Haitham, I hope that some day soon I will have the 
pleasure of calling you to announce that you are our next 
Millionaire or even our next $10 Million Dollar Winner!

Good Luck!

Sincerely,

Kevin J. Aronin
Founder & CEO





Copyright © 1999-2008 PlasmaNet, Inc. all rights reserved. 
E&OE. Reproduction in whole or in part in any form or 
medium without the expressed written permission of 
PlasmaNet, Inc. is prohibited. PlasmaNet Inc. PO Box 4562, 
Grand Central Station, New York, NY 10163. id54839942

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Email Owner‏
From:  Hyundai Notification Center (psuarez@Mines.EDU)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 19, 2009 4:37:48 PM 
To:  


-- HYUNDAI AUTOMOBILE SUPPORT PROMO.Customer Service Department St. Johns Court - Easton StreetHP11 1JX - High WycombeBuckinghamshireUnited Kingdom  Reference Number: DF-100511Batch Number: 074/05/ZY369  WINNING NOTIFICATION:  In the final draw of 18th day of June 2009 Your e-mail address attached toTicket Number: 8603775966738 with the following Winning Numbers: 6, 18, 40, 43,47, 49, 32 (bonus no.32) has won you £500,000.00 G.B.P. (Five Hundred thousandGreat British Pounds) in the ongoing HYUNDAI AUTOMOBILE 2009 awareness programlottery.You are to contact Mr.Rice Cooke the fiduciary agent via email(hyundaidpt123@9.cn) Tel: +44-703-5979-396 with the information stated belowto validate your claims:  1.FULL NAMES OF BENEFICIARY:2.RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS:3.DATE AND PLACE OF BIRTH:4.PHONE/FAX NUMBERS:5.NAME AND ADDRESS OF NEXT OF KIN:6.SEX:7.OCCUPATION:8.MARITAL STATUS:9.AMOUNT WON:10.WINNING EMAIL:11.NATIONALITY: N.B. Your response should be sent to (hyundaidpt123@9.cn) as email sent to anyother address will not be attended to. Yours SincerelyTiawana PayneAnnouncer Hyundai Lottery

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mrs Mariam/ Urgent Transfer‏
From:  Mrs Mariam (mrsmariam62@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 19, 2009 4:03:36 AM 
To:  



Dearest One,

I am Mrs Mariam Sule. a widow being that I lost my husband,my husband was a serving director of the Cocoa exporting board until his death.

He was assassinated by the rebels following the political uprising, before his death he made a deposit of  Eight Million USA Dollars ($8,000,000.00) here in Ouagadougou Burkina Faso in one of the Security Company,he intended to buy a Cocoa processing Machine with the fund.

I want you to help me for us to retreive this fund and transfer it to your account in your country or any safer place as you will be the beneficiary and recipient of the fund which we will use for joint investment in your country.

I have plans to do investment in your country, like real estate and industrial production.

This is my reason for writing to you. Please if you are willing to assist me and my only son Boureima,indicate your interest by replying urgently.

Thanks and best regards .

Mrs Mariam Sule

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
REFERENCE NUMBERS:MLY-Y/250-450890‏
From:  MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT. (award@microsoft.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 18, 2009 8:08:24 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 MICRSOFT_...rtf (5.5 KB)  


Microsoft Promotion Award Team 
Dr.Helen Gibson 
Stamford New Road, 
Altrincham Cheshire 
WA14 1EP 
London. 
United Kingdom.

OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION.

It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held this JUNE 2009, in London UK. Where in your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of Ј450,000.00. 

They are arranged in this format below: 

CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES

1st. 2 Ј850,000.00 pounds each 
2nd. 8 Ј450,000.00 pounds each 
3rd. 13 Ј350,000.00 pounds each 
4th. 27 Ј250,000.00 pounds each 

We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification, processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you. It is important to note that your award information was released with the following particulars attached to it. 

(1) Award numbers: MLAT#2009 
(2) Email ticket numbers: 1587-5896-4598-87, 
(3) Batch numbers: 450THL#2009 
(4) The file reference numbers: MLY-Y/250-450890 
{5} Serial Numbers: McST/776/ML10101 

For verification purpose be sure to include: 




VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM.

(1) Your Full Names:

(2) Your Contact Address:
(3) Your Nationality/Country:
(4) Your Telephone number:
(5) Sex: 
(6) Age. 
(7) Occupation: 


To file for your claim, Please contact your Validating Officer for VALIDATION of your winning within Twenty-nine working days of this winning notification. Winnings that are not validated within Twenty-nine working days of winning notification are termed void and invalid. You are required to mention the above particulars of your award in every correspondence to enable the Agent validate your winning. 

**************************************************  *********
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER 
SIR RICHARD ROVERS
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK). 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR 
MOBILE: +447045756787 
      : +447045756787 
Email:mr-richardrovers@windowslive.com
**************************************************  ********* 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. The Microsoft Window lottery has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers.

As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Microsoft lottery has reached a decision from headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the
Canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both the double claimer and the real winner, as it is taken that the real winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize.

Once again on behalf of all our staff, 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Sincerely, 
MICROSOFT DIRECTORATE UNIT 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Batch Number: 074/05/ZY369‏
From:  Jeanne Scully (s0549684@monmouth.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 18, 2009 6:14:06 PM 
To:   

   HYUNDAI AUTOMOBILE SUPPORT PROMO.Customer Service Department St. Johns Court - Easton StreetHP11 1JX - High WycombeBuckinghamshireUnited Kingdom  Reference Number: DF-100511Batch Number: 074/05/ZY369  WINNING NOTIFICATION:  In the final draw of 15th day of June 2009 Your e-mail address attached toTicket Number: 8603775966738 with the following Winning Numbers: 6, 18,40, 43, 47, 49, 32 (bonus no.32) has won you £500,000.00 G.B.P. (FiveHundred thousand Great British Pounds) in the ongoing HYUNDAI AUTOMOBILE2009 awareness program lottery.You are to contact Mr.Rice Cooke the fiduciary agent via email(hyundaidept123@9.cn) Tel: +44-703-5979-396 with the information statedbelow to validate your claims:  1.FULL NAMES OF BENEFICIARY:2.RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS:3.DATE AND PLACE OF BIRTH:4.PHONE/FAX NUMBERS:5.NAME AND ADDRESS OF NEXT OF KIN:6.SEX:7.OCCUPATION:8.MARITAL STATUS:9.AMOUNT WON:10.WINNING EMAIL:11.NATIONALITY: N.B. Your response should be sent to (hyundaidept123@9.cn) as email sentto any other address will not be attended to. Yours SincerelyJeanne ScullyAnnouncer Hyundai Lottery

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FILE FOR CLAIMS‏
From:  Camelot Group (count1@truvista.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 18, 2009 5:17:21 PM 
To:   

You won the sum of £891,934.00 GBP, Pounds sterling from the ballot lottery
international program, Promotion; you are hereby advised to get back to us,
to claim your prize. Contact our claims agent for validation:

Mr. Phil Herald.
Email:bnl.claims@gala.net


1. Full names:
2. Home Address:
3. Age:
4. Sex:
5. Phone Number:
6. Country of Residence:
7. Occupation:

Mrs. Dianne Thompson.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CHECK YOUR ATTACHMENT‏
From:  richard williams (rhd.williams5@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 18, 2009 10:54:12 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 CLAIM YOU...doc (15.0 KB)  

(1) TICKET NUMBER:             62035-45572-1507 
(2) SERIAL NUMBER:            LONAB/00714-222 
(3) LUCKY DRAW NUMBER:  2009/898/712/74IBF 

Dear Lucky Winner, 
We are pleased to inform you of the result of the E-MAILS LOTTERY RAFFLE DRAW an International program held on the 10th of May 2009 in which your e-mail address was attached to the above information’s 

To file for your claim, please contact the claiming manager office through the below email address not later five(5)days from today after which  all funds will be returned as unclaimed.   (cl_centre@sify.com ) 
Best regards. 
Dr/Mrs Flores Wood 
Promotion Coordinator

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT REPPLY NEEDED‏
From:  suleman muhammed (suleman_muh_501@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 18, 2009 5:00:30 AM 
To:   

 I know that this message will come to you as a surprise. I am the Auditing and Accounting section manager in Bank Of Africa ( BOA) Ouagadougou Burkina faso. I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident which I am respose on you the mutual benefit for our families.I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of($8.5)million US dollars to your account within 10 or 14 banking working days. This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim.I want the bank to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer,besides I don't want the money to go into government treasury as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why I am contacting you so that the bank can release the fund to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret between me and you. Upon receipt of your reply, I will give you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the above mentioned sum while 50% will be for me, and the other 10% will be for the expences occur in this transaction, if you agree to handle this business with me reply immediately. with this email adree suleman_m01@voila.fr.thanks suleman muhammed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend writes from Lady Sandra Anderson‏
From:  Dear Friend writes from Lady Sandra Anderson (David.Sandra@microsoft.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 21, 2009 11:41:13 AM 
To:   

 ==================================================  =================================Dear Friend writes from Lady Sandra Anderson,I am married to EngineerDavid Anderson an Englishman who is dead.When my late husband was alivehe deposited the sum of 9.5 Million GBP a security company here in UK. MyDoctor told me that I have some day to live.due to the cancerousproblems.And now i have decided to donate the funds to you as agift from my husbands effort to fund the upkeep of widows,widowers,orphans,destitute.God bless you.contact me viaemail(sandra.anderson5000@googlemail.com)======  ==================================================  ============================== Unit 29 Hulme Market HallHulme High Street,Manchester, M15 5ETLondon,United Kingdom Dear Friend I seek your indulgence to solicit for your assistance concerning thecontent of my mail, although I am not comfortable discussing it this meansdue to lots of unsolicited mails on the internet presently, but I have no othermedium todo so right now since the situation of my health is deteriorating. My nameis Lady Sandra Anderson I got your information while browsingthrough Internet in searchfor a reliable/honest person who could be ofhelp, I am a dying woman who has decided to donate what I havetoyou/Organization. I am 68 years old and I was diagnosed for cancer about6years ago, immediately after the death of my husband, who had left meeverything he worked for. I have been touched by God to donate from what Ihave inherited from my late husbandto you for the good work of God than allowmy relatives to use my husband hard-earned funds ungodly.Please pray that the good Lord forgive me mysins. I have asked God to forgive me and I believe he has because He is amerciful God. I am married to David Anderson a Real Estate Investor who isdead.When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of 9.5 Million PoundsSterling which were derived from his vast estates and investment incapital market with a security company here in UK.Presently,this money isstill with the bank.My Doctor told me that I have limited days to live dueto the brain tumour cancerous problems I am suffering from. I have decidedto donate this fund to you and want you to use this gift which comes frommy husbands effort to fund the upkeep of widows, widowers, orphans,destitute,thedown-trodden, physically challenged children,barren-women and persons whoprove to be genuinely handicapped financially. NB: I will appreciate yourutmost confidentiality in this matter until the task is accomplished, as Idon't want anything that will jeopardize my last wish. And Also I will becontacting with you by email, as I don't want my relation or anybody toknow because they are always around me.I would prefer you contact me on mymost private and confidencial email address(sandra.anderson5000@googlemail.com )Lady Sandra Anderson==========================================  ==============================

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

DEAR FRIEND‏
From:  karim zongo (karim_zongo34@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 20, 2009 10 :35: 15 PM 
To:   

 DEAR FRIEND 

I am MR KARIM ZONGO, the manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance department  BANK OF AFrica (B.O.A) here in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of US$10.5m (TEN MILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSANDS  US DOLLAR) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer (MR. ALOYSIUS AESCHELMAN   from Munich, Germany) who died along with his entire family on Monday,31 July, 2000. in a plane crash 

Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless.some body applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated

in our banking guidlings and laws but unfortunately we learn that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim It is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to make this business proposal to you and releasethe money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and we don't want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill.

The banking law and guidline here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after ten years,the money will be transfered into the bank treasury as unclaimed fund The request of foreigner as , next of kin in this business is occassioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner,and a Burkinabe,cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner

I agree that 40% of this money will be for you as a respect to the provisionof a foriegn account , 10% will be set aside for expenses incurred during.the business and 50% would be for me Thereafter, I will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage indicated Therefore, to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you arranged,you must apply first to the bank as relation or next of kin of the deceased indicating your bank name, your bank account number, your private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication and location where  the money will be remmitted.

Upon receipt of your reply,  I shall send to you a  specimen of application which you will forward to the paying bank introducing yourself and at the same time instructing bank to effect the release of the fund into your account, I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch-free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the transfer.

Thanks for your co-operation.
Your sincerely
 MR KARIM ZONGO,

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Award Notice‏
From:  Management Center (dandres2@cox.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 20, 2009 10:30:26 PM 
To:   

We are please to inform you that أ‚آ£891,934.00 pounds sterlings. has been Awarded to you in our LOTTERYPROMO Please acknowledge the receipt of this mail with the details below to Mr Terry Wise for furher details ***IMPORTANT*** FILL OUT THIS WINNERS VERIFICATION FORM BELOW:*Name of Beneficiary:.....*Address:..State:..*Country:.....  ..*Sex:......*Age:......*Tel:.....*Occupation:....  . customerservicedelivery@hotmail.co.uk Sincerely,Fred Martins

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CALL ME +22678695372 IMMEDIATLEY YOU RECEIVE THIS MAIL.‏
From:  idrissa gabriel (idrissagabriel_41@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 20, 2009 2:16:58 PM 
To:   

CALL ME +22678695372 IMMEDIATLEY YOU RECEIVE THIS MAIL.

FROM THE DESK OF: MR.IDRISSA GABRIEL. 
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (A.D.B) OUAGADOUGOU 

BURKINA-FASO, WEST AFRICA . 

My dear 

I am contacting you in regards to a business transfer of a huge sum of money from a deceased account. Though I know that a transaction of this magnitude will make anyone apprehensive and worried, but I am assuring you that all will be well at the end of the day. 

I decided to contact you due to the urgency of this transaction. 
PROPOSITION; I discovered an abundant sum of $7.3M (SEVEN MILLION Three Hundred thousand United States Dollars) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customers who died along with his entire family. Since his death, none of his next-of-kin or relations has come forward to lay claims to this money as the heir. I cannot release the fund from his account unless someone applies for claim as the next-of-kin to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines. 

Upon this discovery, I now seek your permission to have you stand as a next of kin to the deceased as all documentations will be carefully worked out by me for the funds $7.3M (SEVEN  MILLION Three Five Hundred thousand United states Dollars) to be released in your favour as the beneficiary's next of kin. It may interest you to note that I have secured from the probate an order of madamus to locate any of deceased beneficiaries. Please acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by furnishing me with the following; 

1. Your Full Names and Address. 
2. Direct Telephone and Fax numbers. 
3. Your Occupaction. 
4. Company names. 
5. Your age and status. 

These requirements will enable me file a letter of claim to the appropriate departments for necessary approvals in your favour before the transfer can be made. I shall be compensating you with 40% percent on final conclusion of this project, while the rest 60% percent shall be for me. Your share stays with you while the rest shall be for me for investment purposes in your country. If this proposal is acceptable by you, do not take undue advantage of the trust I have bestowed in you. Reply to my private email:  idrissa2009@sify.com 

Waiting to hear from you urgent. 

Regards to your family 

MR. IDRISSA GABRIEL.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Reply by email‏
From:  DR.CHEUNG ERIC (sbitterman@oel.state.nj.us)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 21, 2009 10:45:41 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 fmtt.txt (0.4 KB)  


Good day, I am Cheung Eric. I have a Business proposal on 44.5MUSDollars, I want you to be my partner. Please see attachment for details. Thanks.Cheung Eric

----------


## om faisal

No Subject)‏
From:  Kluka, Darlene A (DKluka@mail.barry.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 20, 2009 4 :52: 14 AM 
To:   

    Attention Sir/Madam,Your email has won you the sum of GBP 1,000,000.00 POUNDS,on theMICROSOFT 2009 selection award in cash which has been Credited to fileREFNO:MSW/56B-672GH/L and winning number 23-76-06-54-42-100 You are tocontact the claim agent with the information below.NAME: MR.Jerry James.E-mails :microsoftlottery73@yahoo.com.hkPhone No :+447045721708(1) FULL NAME(2) FULL ADDRESS(3) NATIONALITY.(4) DATE OF BIRTH(5) OCCUPATION(6) WINNING EMAIL(7) TELEPHONE NUMBER(8) SEX (9) TOTAL AMOUNT WON(10) MARITAL STATUE

----------


## om faisal

Full view
 CV – Accountant‏
From:  shirley m (shirleymas40@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 18, 2009 6:47:12 PM 
To:  japanmtr@eim.ae 
  1 attachment   
 Shirley n...doc (43.5 KB)  




Sir,



I have about 8 years of experience in accounts & office administration. I hold a Master Degree in Commerce & well versed in a computerized accounting environment (Tally & SAP).



I have excellent knowledge of MS Office products with good knowledge of spreadsheet, database functionality and SAP. I have sound knowledge of accounting principles, practices & procedures involving payroll. I also have good office automation with good office and business administration skills



I would like to apply for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference.



Thanks & regards



SHIRLEY XAVIER MASCARENHAS                            




SHIRLEY XAVIER MASCARENHAS                            
DUBAI – U.A.E
Mobile – 050 2462583
E-mail:  shirley.mascarenhas@rediff.com
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OBJECTIVE 

Seeking a position in accounts & administration with a reputed organization where my education & experience will have valuable application for mutual benefit & growth.

PROFILE

•	Have about 8 years of experience in accounts & office administration.
•	Hold a Master Degree in Commerce & well versed in a computerised accounting environment (Tally & SAP).
•	General knowledge of MS Office products with good knowledge of spreadsheet, database functionality and SAP.
•	Knowledge of accounting principles, practices & procedures involving payroll
•	Office Automation with good office and business administration skills
•	Good communication and interpersonal skills
•	Ability to work efficiently under pressure, meet deadlines; adapt to a fast paced and multicultural environment. 
•	Willing to take up responsibilities and work under guidance with little on-going supervision.
WORK HISTORY

Accountant, M/s. Hughes Christensen – A Division of Baker Hughes, EHO Ltd., UAE (From 7th Sept 2008 to 5th Feb 2009)
Accountant cum Office Administrator, M/s. ST. Michael’s Convent High School, India (2004 to 2008)   
      Accounts & Administrative Officer, M/s. Wrought Iron Industries, India (2000 – 2003)	
            Accountant, M/s. Madhur Investment (1999 to 2000)

Job Profile:  

•	Received and recorded invoices and arranged payments.
•	Invoicing Bits to Middle East & Asia Pacific Regions (SAP)
•	Handled supplier & customer invoices.
•	Prepared & posted financial vouchers.
•	Posted stock vouchers such as MRVs, Credit Notes, Transfer Vouchers, Stock Adjustment Vouchers etc.
•	Maintained petty cash.
•	Calculate and distribute wages and salaries.
•	Assisting in follow up of payments and maintain office records
•	Handling timely processing, payment and distribution of pay to employees.
•	Prepare regular reports and summaries of accounting activities.
•	Prepare financial statements and debtors’ listings / Check customers’ credit ratings
•	Verify recorded transactions and report irregularities to management.
•	Maintained Daybook, Sales, Purchase & Stock Registers; posted ledgers.
•	Generated income statements, balance sheets, general ledger, checks and reports.
•	Reconciliation of Supplier Accounts and GL Control Accounts.
•	Monitored and managed cash flow / managed cash flow.
•	Credit control and collection of accounts payables and receivables.
•	Reconciliation of bank statements.
•	Prepared L/C & Letter of Guarantee Application & follow up with banks.
•	Prepared LPOs; handled PDCs.
•	Established and maintained close relationship with bank authorities and auditors, ensuring compliance with all regulatory bodies.
•	Ensured that there are effective internal controls.
•	Excellent knowledge & experience on trading on shares.
•	Maintained computerised and manual accounts of the customers.

  	ACADEMIC QUALIFICATION
•	Master Degree in Commerce , Dharwad University, Karnataka, India              1998 - 2000
•	Typing Senior Grade in Karnataka Institute of Commerce, Dandeli			1997
•	ISCO – TECH Computer Education. Center, Dandeli, India				2000


COMPUTER PROFECIENCY

MS-Word, Excel & Power point, Internet & Email applications, SAP, Tally accounting package.


PERSONAL DETAILS 

Husband’s Name		:	Xavier Anthony Mascarenhas
Date of Birth			:	15th May 1977
Nationality			:	Indian
Visa Status			: 	Husband Sponsorship 
Religion			:	Roman Catholic
Address			:	Regency Tower
						Flat no. 904 – D
						Opp: Emirates driving school
						Doha Road, AL Quasis 1
						PO Box No: 116316
						DUBAI	
Interests			:	Reading & Listening to soft music


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GET BACK TO ME‏
From:  mohammed bello (mohammed_bello0948@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 23, 2009 10:17:07 AM 
To: 


FROM THE DESK OF (MR  MOHAMMED BELLO) BILLS AND EXCHANGE MANAGER, BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) OUAGADOUGOU-BURKINA FASO. DEAR FRIEND, I AM THE MANAGER OF BILL AND EXCHANGE AT THE FOREIGN REMITTANCE DEPARTMENT OF BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) HERE IN OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO. IN MY DEPARTMENT WE DISCOVERED AN ABANDONED SUM OF 18M US DOLLARS (EIGHTEEN MILLION US DOLLARS) IN AN ACCOUNT THAT BELONGS TO ONE OF OUR FOREIGN CUSTOMER (MR. ANDREAS SCHRANNER FROM MUNICH, GERMANY) WHO DIED ALONG WITH HIS ENTIRE FAMILY IN JULY 2003 IN A PLANE CRASH. SINCE WE GOT INFORMATION ABOUT HIS DEATH, WE HAVE BEEN EXPECTING HIS NEXT OF KIN TO COME OVER AND CLAIM HIS MONEY BECAUSE WE CANNOT RELEASE IT UNLESS SOME BODY APPLIES FOR IT AS NEXT OF KIN OR RELATION TO THE DECEASED AS INDICATED IN OUR BANKING GILDINGS AND LAWS BUT UNFORTUNATELY WE LEARNT THAT ALL HIS SUPPOSED NEXT OF KIN OR RELATION DIED ALONGSIDE WITH HIM AT THE PLANE CRASH LEAVING NOBODY BEHIND FOR THE CLAIM. VISIT THE WEBSITE FOR CONFIRMATION. thissite:news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm IT IS THEREFORE UPON THIS DISCOVERY THAT I NOW DECIDED TO MAKE THIS BUSINESS PROPOSAL TO YOU AND RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEXT OF KIN OR RELATION TO THE DECEASED FOR SAFETY AND SUBSEQUENT DISBURSEMENT SINCE NOBODY IS COMING FOR IT AND WE DON'T WANT THIS MONEY TO GO INTO THE BANK TREASURY AS UNCLAIMED BILL. THE BANKING LAW AND GUIDELINE HERE STIPULATES THAT IF SUCH MONEY REMAINED UNCLAIMED AFTER FOURS YEARS, THE MONEY WILL BE TRANSFERRED INTO THE BANK TREASURY AS UNCLAIMED FUND. THE REQUEST OF FOREIGNER AS NEXT OF KIN IN THIS BUSINESS IS OCCASIONED BY THE FACT THAT THE CUSTOMER WAS A FOREIGNER AND A BURKINABE CAN NOT STAND AS NEXT OF KIN TO A FOREIGNER. I AGREE THAT 30% OF THIS MONEY WILL BE FOR YOU FOR THE PROVISION OF A FOREIGN ACCOUNT WHERE THIS FUND WILL BE TRANSFER TO IN OUR FAVOUR FOR EXPENSES INCURRED DURING THE BUSINESS AND 60% WOULD BE FOR ME THEREAFTER, I WILL VISIT YOUR COUNTRY FOR DISBURSEMENT ACCORDING TO THE PERCENTAGE INDICATED THEREFORE, TO ENABLE THE IMMEDIATE TRANSFER OF THIS FUND TO YOU ARRANGED, YOU MUST APPLY FIRST TO THE BANK AS RELATION OR NEXT OF KIN OF THE DECEASED INDICATING YOUR BANK NAME, YOUR BANK ACCOUNT NUMBER, YOUR PRIVATE TELEPHONE AND FAX NUMBER FOR EASY AND EFFECTIVE COMMUNICATION AND LOCATION WHERE IN THE MONEY WILL BE REMITTED. UPON RECEIPT OF YOUR REPLY, I WILL SEND TO YOU BY FAX OR EMAIL THE TEXT OF THE APPLICATION . I WILL NOT FAIL TO BRING TO YOUR NOTICE THAT THIS TRANSACTION IS HITCH-FREE AND THAT YOU SHOULD NOT ENTERTAIN ANY ATOM OF FEAR AS ALL REQUIRED ARRANGEMENTS HAVE BEEN MADE FOR THE TRANSFER. YOU SHOULD CONTACT ME IMMEDIATELY AS SOON AS YOU RECEIVE THIS LETTER.THIS IS MY PRIVATE E-MAIL ADDRESS 
mohammed.bello112@yahoo.fr 
TRUSTING TO HEAR FROM YOU IMMEDIATELY. YOURS FAITHFULY, MR . MOHAMMED BELLO  BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) PLEASE I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY IMMEDIATE

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
REQUEST FOR URGENT ASSISTANCE.CALL +226 78666175‏
From:  moses adam (mosesadam139@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 23, 2009 4:14:48 AM 
To:   


Dear Friend.

This Message Might Meet You In Utmost Surprise. However, It's Just My Urgent Need For Foreign Partner That Made Me To Contact You For This Transaction.. I Am A Banker By Profession From Burkina Faso In West Africa And Currently Holding The Post Of Foreign Remittance  Director In Our Bank.

I Have The Opportunity Of Transferring The Left Over Funds
($25Million) Of One Of My Bank Clients Who Died Along With His Entire Family In Kenya Plane Crash 2003.You Can Confirm The Geniuses Of The Deceased Death .
You can  view this  site  to know  more.

http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/africa...ash/index.html
Hence, I Am Inviting You For A Business Deal Where This Money Can Be Shared Between Us In The Ratio Of 50/40 / 10% For  Any income  expenses  that will  come  During the transfer, If You Agree To My Business Proposal.
Further Details Of The Transfer Will Be Forwarded To You As Soon As I Receive Your Return Mail. Have A Great Day.
Yours,
MR MOSES ADAM  +226 78666175

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT RESPONSE PLEASE‏
From:  DR BOUKARY OUEDRAOGO (cbnremitanceoffice2008@nonifamily.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 23, 2009 2:37:51 AM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF BOUKARY OUEDRAOGO EXECUTIVE GOVERNOR,CENTRAL BANK BURKINA FASO From the Records of outstanding contractors due for Payment with the FederalGovernment of Burkina faso, your Name was attached as the next of kin to one of our late contractor. your payment has been discovered as next on the list of payment. So I wish to inform you that your payment is being processed and will be released to you as soon as you respond to this letter. Also be advised that because of too many contractors that I have to pay at thisfinal quarter of the year, you will only receive the sum of $9,000,000 USD.So that I will be able to pay othercontractors,Kindlyre-confirm to methe following: 1. Your fullname.. 2. Phone..fax and mobile #.. 3. address.. 4. Profession..age and marital status... 5. Copy of int'l passport or drivers license (Optional). As soon as this information is received, your payment will be made to you through bank transfer which you willhave toget back to this office with your ccount information and note that you must be at least 21 years of age to claim this fund and if not, your money will be kept till you reach that age. Reply me as soon as you receivethis letter for further discussion Get back to me immediately. CONGRATULATIONS. DR BOUKARY OUEDRAOGO Executive governor,Central bank of Burkina faso . DIRECT LINE:+226-75017623.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I LOOK FORWARD TO RECEIVE YOUR EMAIL.‏
From:  MR JOSEPH KABORE (donjack16@terra.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 22, 2009 4:02:25 PM 
To:  donjack16@terra.com 

Dear Friend,

I am the director in charge of auditing and accounting section of Africa Development Bank,(ADB) Ouagadougou Burkina-faso West Africa.with due respect and regard I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be very beneficial to both of us at the end of the transaction.

During our investigation and auditing in this bank, my department came across a very huge sum of money belonging to a deceased person who died on Friday december at 26th at Posted 11.15amst (16.15Gmt) 2003 at Benin plane crash and the fund has been dormant in his account with this Bank without any claim of the fund in our custody either from his family or relation before our discovery to this development. 
 PLEASE VIEW THIS WEBSITE:
http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/africa...ash/index.html

The said amount was U.S $6.250M (Six Mllions Two Hundred and Fifty Thousand us Dollars). As it may interest you to know, I got your impressive information through the Burkina-faso chamber of commerce on foreign business relations here in Ouagadougou Burkina-faso.

Meanwhile all the whole arrangement to put claim over this fund as the bonafide next of kin to the deceased, get the required approval and transfer this money to a foreign account has been put in place and directives and needed information will be relayed to you as soon as you indicate your interest and willingness to assist us and also benefit your self to this great business opportunity.

In fact I could have done this deal alone but because of my position in this country as a civil servant(A Banker),we are not allowed to operate a foreign account and would eventually raise an eye brow on my side during the time of transfer because I work in this bank.

 This is the actual reason why it will require a second party or fellow who will forward claims as the next of kin with affidavit of trust of oath to the Bank and also present a foreign account where he will need the money to be re-transferred into on his request as it may be after due verification and clarification by the correspondent branch of the bank where the whole money will be remitted from to your own designation bank account.I will not fail to inform you that this transaction is 100% risk free.

 On smooth conclusion of this transaction, you will be entitled to 50% of the total sum as gratification, while 50% will be for me.

Please, you have been adviced to keep "top secret" as I am still in service and intend to retire from service after we conclude this deal with you.

I will be monitoring the whole situation here in this bank until you confirm the money in your account and ask me to come down to your country for subsequent sharing of the fund according to percentages previously indicated and further investment, either in your country or any country you advice us to invest in. All other necessary vital information will be sent to you when I hear from you.

MR. JOSEPH  KABORE AUDIT AND ACCOUNTING SECTION,
AFRICA DEVELOPMENT BANK(ADB).

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
GET BACK TO ME‏

From:  mohammed bello (mohammed_bello0935@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 22, 2009 3:17:28 PM 
To:  


FROM THE DESK OF (MR  MOHAMMED BELLO) BILLS AND EXCHANGE MANAGER, BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) OUAGADOUGOU-BURKINA FASO. DEAR FRIEND, I AM THE MANAGER OF BILL AND EXCHANGE AT THE FOREIGN REMITTANCE DEPARTMENT OF BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) HERE IN OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO. IN MY DEPARTMENT WE DISCOVERED AN ABANDONED SUM OF 18M US DOLLARS (EIGHTEEN MILLION US DOLLARS) IN AN ACCOUNT THAT BELONGS TO ONE OF OUR FOREIGN CUSTOMER (MR. ANDREAS SCHRANNER FROM MUNICH, GERMANY) WHO DIED ALONG WITH HIS ENTIRE FAMILY IN JULY 2003 IN A PLANE CRASH. SINCE WE GOT INFORMATION ABOUT HIS DEATH, WE HAVE BEEN EXPECTING HIS NEXT OF KIN TO COME OVER AND CLAIM HIS MONEY BECAUSE WE CANNOT RELEASE IT UNLESS SOME BODY APPLIES FOR IT AS NEXT OF KIN OR RELATION TO THE DECEASED AS INDICATED IN OUR BANKING GILDINGS AND LAWS BUT UNFORTUNATELY WE LEARNT THAT ALL HIS SUPPOSED NEXT OF KIN OR RELATION DIED ALONGSIDE WITH HIM AT THE PLANE CRASH LEAVING NOBODY BEHIND FOR THE CLAIM. VISIT THE WEBSITE FOR CONFIRMATION. thissite:news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm IT IS THEREFORE UPON THIS DISCOVERY THAT I NOW DECIDED TO MAKE THIS BUSINESS PROPOSAL TO YOU AND RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEXT OF KIN OR RELATION TO THE DECEASED FOR SAFETY AND SUBSEQUENT DISBURSEMENT SINCE NOBODY IS COMING FOR IT AND WE DON'T WANT THIS MONEY TO GO INTO THE BANK TREASURY AS UNCLAIMED BILL. THE BANKING LAW AND GUIDELINE HERE STIPULATES THAT IF SUCH MONEY REMAINED UNCLAIMED AFTER FOURS YEARS, THE MONEY WILL BE TRANSFERRED INTO THE BANK TREASURY AS UNCLAIMED FUND. THE REQUEST OF FOREIGNER AS NEXT OF KIN IN THIS BUSINESS IS OCCASIONED BY THE FACT THAT THE CUSTOMER WAS A FOREIGNER AND A BURKINABE CAN NOT STAND AS NEXT OF KIN TO A FOREIGNER. I AGREE THAT 30% OF THIS MONEY WILL BE FOR YOU FOR THE PROVISION OF A FOREIGN ACCOUNT WHERE THIS FUND WILL BE TRANSFER TO IN OUR FAVOUR FOR EXPENSES INCURRED DURING THE BUSINESS AND 60% WOULD BE FOR ME THEREAFTER, I WILL VISIT YOUR COUNTRY FOR DISBURSEMENT ACCORDING TO THE PERCENTAGE INDICATED THEREFORE, TO ENABLE THE IMMEDIATE TRANSFER OF THIS FUND TO YOU ARRANGED, YOU MUST APPLY FIRST TO THE BANK AS RELATION OR NEXT OF KIN OF THE DECEASED INDICATING YOUR BANK NAME, YOUR BANK ACCOUNT NUMBER, YOUR PRIVATE TELEPHONE AND FAX NUMBER FOR EASY AND EFFECTIVE COMMUNICATION AND LOCATION WHERE IN THE MONEY WILL BE REMITTED. UPON RECEIPT OF YOUR REPLY, I WILL SEND TO YOU BY FAX OR EMAIL THE TEXT OF THE APPLICATION . I WILL NOT FAIL TO BRING TO YOUR NOTICE THAT THIS TRANSACTION IS HITCH-FREE AND THAT YOU SHOULD NOT ENTERTAIN ANY ATOM OF FEAR AS ALL REQUIRED ARRANGEMENTS HAVE BEEN MADE FOR THE TRANSFER. YOU SHOULD CONTACT ME IMMEDIATELY AS SOON AS YOU RECEIVE THIS LETTER.THIS IS MY PRIVATE E-MAIL ADDRESS 
mohammed.bello112@yahoo.fr 
TRUSTING TO HEAR FROM YOU IMMEDIATELY. YOURS FAITHFULY, MR . MOHAMMED BELLO  BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) PLEASE I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY IMMEDIATE

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM:DR ADAMS ABADI‏
From:  adams abadi (adam_abadi.0.08@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 22, 2009 2:26:35 PM 
To:   

FROM:DR ADAMS ABADIBILL AND EXCHANGE DEPARTMENT,BANK OF AFRICA(B.O.A),OUAGADOUGOU,BURKINA-FASO.Dear friend, I know that this letter may come to you as a suprise. I got your contact address from the Internet when I was searching for a business partner. My name is DR ADAMS ABADI I am the Bill and Exchange Manager of bank of africa (B.O.A) ,Ouagadouguo Burkina Faso. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of USD$25. Million (TWENTY FIVE MILLION U.S DOLLARS). In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died along with his wife and children in a plane crash in a year 2000 plane crash happened in america . Since we got information about his death, the bank have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as the next of kin or relation to the deceased,as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him in the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this business proposals to you and release the money to you as next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it because I don't want the money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed Bill. The request of foreigner in this transaction is necessary because our late customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner.I have agreed that 40% of this money will be for you as foreigner partner in respect to the provision of a foreign account.10% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 50% would be for me, after which I shall visit your country for disbursement according to the percentages indicated. Trusting to hear from you immediately.I want you to contact me at my private e-mail address for more details adamsabadi1@ymail.com Trust;Name........................................  Age............................................Mar  ital Status.............................Cell Phone Number............................Fax Number................................Your Country.............................Your Occupation.........................Sex............  .................................Religion.........  ............................Private E-mail...........................Your passport copy........................Yours Sincerely,Your،s faithfully,DR ADAMS ABADI

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Validation Of Claim‏
From:  The National Lottery 2009 (purple6570@cox.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 22, 2009 10 :10: 09 AM 
To:   

We are please to inform that you just won آ£891,934.00 pound in the UK National Lottery. Contact Mr.Fred Martinscgaward02@gmail.com Claims Requirements:1. Full name:2. Home Address:3. Sex:4. Phone Number:5. Country of Residence

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

-{ Re: Dear beloved }‏
From:  James Ahmed (jamesahmed@libero.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 23, 2009 5:50:20 PM 
To:   

Dear Beloved, It was by the special grace of God that I received Christ, having known the truth; I had no choice than to do what is lawful and just in the sight of God for eternal Life and in the sight of man for witness of God & is Mercies and glory upon my life. I sincerely hope that this letter will not come to you as a surprise or an embarrassment since we neither knew each other before nor had any previous correspondence or contact. Please do accept my sincere apologies if my mail does not meet your personal ethics although, I wish to use this medium to get in touch with you first because it's the only means I prefer for now. I believe it will be a surprise to you as we have never met before, and I am deeply sorry if I have in any manner disturbed your privacy. Please forgive this unusual manner of my contacting you. Let me start by introducing myself. My name are James Ahmed,A Lebanese national; I was into currency exchange business here in United Kingdom before my present health predicament. I have been diagnosed w Regards,  Mr.James.Ahmed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Waiting for your reply urgently,‏
From:  Melo Ali (melo_ali12@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 21, 2009 4 :56: 56 PM 
To:   

You're invited to:   Waiting for your reply urgently, 
By your host:   Melo Ali 

Date:   Sunday June 21, 2009  
Time:   4:00 pm - 5:00 pm  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   I am Mr Melon Ali.. from bank of Africa. firstly,accept my apologies , i have a business proposal which we be beneficial for the both of us and our families.i came across the sum of $20 MILLION US DOLLARS.) of the late decease customer Called Dr George W Brumley, who died in a plane crash along with his entire family, now i want you to apply as the next of kin to the fund, by putting claim as the next of kin to the late decease Customer. then i want you to provide an account where this money will be transfered into your account, I therefore agree that 45% of this money will be for you as Foreigner partner, and in respect of the povision of a foreign account, 5% will be set aside for the expenses incured during the transaction and 50% would be for me.Pls if you are not interested delete it from your box and do not reply me.But If you are interested contact me on my private E-mail address melo_ali@voila.fr or please call me for more detail (+226) 76460669 as to enable the release of the fund into your account in your country ok, please visit the website below for more infomations about the plane crash and the tragic death of the deceased and his entire family.late Dr.George W. Brumley http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/africa...ash/index.html please contact me through this e-mail: (melo_ali@voila.fr ), please call me for more detail Mr Melon Ali,(+226) 76460669  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Inc. All Rights Reserved | Terms of Service | Privacy Policy

----------


## om faisal

DEAR BENEFICIARY
From:  Rumford John (rumford.j.esq@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Thursday, June 25, 2009 12:57:09 AM 
To:  rumford.johnesq@live.com 


Dear beneficiary , 
  On behalf of the Trustees and Executor of the estate of late George Brumley; I once again try to notify you as my earlier letter was returned undelivered.I hereby attempt to reach you again by this same email address stated on the WILL. 
I wish to notify you that late George Brumley made you a beneficiary to his WILL.He left the sum of Seven Million One Hundred Thousand Dollars (USD$7,100.000.00 ) to you in the codicil and last testament to his WILL.
Get back to me for more information
Yours in Service, 
BARRISTER RUMFORD JOHN ESQ

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONTACT MR PHIL HERALD (cdpclaims@msn.com)‏
From:  onilth@nbnet.nb.ca 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 25, 2009 3 :23: 41 AM 
To:  info@wins.net 

Congrats in our Uk monthly online award bonanza by sending yourName,Add,Age,Tel to(cdpclaims@msn.com)for 891,934GBP.send your data for more details

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend‏
From:  Frank Kabore (frankkabore010@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 25, 2009 6:38:57 AM 
To:  


Dear Friend, 

I have a proposal for you, I know that this message will come to you as a surprise as we never met before, this however is not mandatory nor WILL i in any  manner compel you to honor it against your WILL. 

I am banker by profession from Burkina Faso currently holding the post of Auditing and Accounting section manager with BICIA BANK Ouagadougou. I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families.I need your urgent assistance in transferring the left over funds (US$15Million) to your account within 7 to 10 bank working days, belonging to one of our late client who was among the casualties that died along with his wife in sharm el-sheikh bombing during their holiday vacation in egypt on saturday july 23, 2005.
Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interested. Upon receipt of your reply, I will give you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 45% of the above mentioned sum while 55% will be for me.If you agree to handle this business with me. I am expecting your urgent response as soon as you receive my message. 

Best Regard,
Frank Kabore.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CALL ME IMMEDIATELY YOU RECEIVED THIS MESSAGE FOR MORE DISCUSSION: +22675626968.‏
From:  Mrs Onon Nafi Traorè (mrsnonon58@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 25, 2009 5:43:05 AM 
To:   

                                          AS SALAM ALAIKUM. 

How are you together with your family? I hope all is well? It is an unequivocal fact that we've not met nor communicated before now, due to the true revelation that I should share this life changing opportunity with you, I had no choice but to contact you. So, kindly consider this message essentially confidential. 

First and foremost, I am Mrs.Onon Nafi Traorè, from Burkina Faso in West Africa, the Audit and Account Manager Group bank of Africa (BOA) Ouagadougou Burkina Faso, My private phone number, +22675626968, Email (mrsononnift@yahoo.fr) Home address: avenue sennism road no 24.801-sector 41(sennism) 11 BP 1713 Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. 

I have the intent to contact you for transfer of ($ 6.2M usd Six Million Two Hundred Thousand United State Dollars) into your personal bank account for the betterment of our lives; this should be an extremely confidential transaction between us. On your assisting me to get this fund transferred into your bank account, the ratio of 30% of the total sum SHALL be for you while 70% will be for me. 

I need your urgent response on assurance of trust that you will not deny me my share once the fund is credited to your personal bank account as I am a poor civil servant who depend solely on my monthly salary.. 

If you are really sure of your integrity, trustworthy, and confidentiality, reply back to me immediately. And to prove your integrity and sincerity of purpose, please, include your particulars as follows. 

(1) Your Full names: 
(2) Private phone number: 
(3) Current residential address: 
(4) International passport copy or ID card: 
(5) Age and Sex: 
(6) Occupation: 
(7) Country of origin: 

Make sure you keep this transaction as your top secret and make it confidential till we receive the fund into your bank account that you will provide to our bank. Don't disclose it to any body, because the secret of this transaction is as well as the success of it, Insha' Allah.    

Upon your urgent response, I shall provide you more details and how to proceed with this transaction. I look forward to hearing from you. 

Regards, In sincerity, 
Mrs.Onon Nafi Traorè. 
My private contact number: 0022675626968.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr Hilary Makuson.‏
From:  makuson hilary (makusonhilary_013@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 24, 2009 11:49:43 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend, I am Mr Hilary Makuson, a banker,Director Auditing/ Accounting Unit of our Bank in Burkina-Faso W/Africa. I have the opportunity of transferring the left over Funds ($14.2 M) of our late client who died along with his entire family on 31/7/2000 in a plane clash. This money will be shared between us 60/35 while 5% will be mapped out for expenses. If you're interested and willing to assist, further detail of the transfer will reach you on your return mail. Have a great day.Mr Hilary Makuson. PROVIDE THE FOLLOWING INFORMATIONS.NAME.......SURNAME.........SEX.......  AGE........MARITAL.....COUNTRY......CITY......STAT  E......ZIPCODE......CONTACTADDRESS........PHONE NO.............FAX NO.................OCCUPATION.......POSITION......  ..........Reply to this alternative e-mail address: (hilarymakuson@hotmail.fr)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

United Nations Payment order/Urgent,‏
From:  United Nations Organization (office@united-nations.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 24, 2009 10 :11: 34 PM 
To:  

  United Nations Assisted Program Directorate of International Payment United Nations Liaison Office - Africa   This mail serves as a listening ear to the victims of scam all over the world. Series of meetings have been held over the past 7 months with the secretary general of the United Nations Organization. This ended 3 days ago.   It is obvious that you have not received your fund which is to the tune of $10.5million due to past corrupt Governmental Officials who almost held the fund to themselves for their selfish reason and some individuals who have taken advantage of your fund all in an attempt to swindle your fund which has led to so many losses from your end and unnecessary delay in the receipt of your fund.   The National Central Bureau of Interpol enhanced by the United Nations and Federal Bureau of Investigation have successfully passed a mandate to the current president of the Federal Republic Of Benin his Excellency President Yayi Boni to boost the exercise of clearing all foreign debts owed to you and other individuals and organizations who have been found not to have receive their Contract Sum, Lottery/Gambling, Inheritance and the likes.   Now how would you like to receive your payment? By check or by ATM card?   ATM Card: We will be issuing you a custom pin based ATM card which you will use to withdraw up to $10,000 per day from any ATM machine that has the Master Card Logo on it. Also with the ATM card you will be able to transfer your funds to your local bank account. The ATM card comes with a handbook or manual to enlighten you about how to use it even if you do not have a bank account.   Check: To be deposited in your bank for it to be cleared within three working days. Your payment would be sent to you via any of your preferred option and would be mailed to you via the UPS courier company.   Because we have signed a contract with UPS which should expire by the end o August 2009 you will only need to pay the sum of $220.00. Take note that any person(s) asking you for some kind of money above the usual fee are definitely fraudsters and you will have to stop communication with that person if you have been in contact with any. Also remember that all you will ever have to spend is $220.00 nothing more! Nothing less! And we guarantee the receipt of your fund to be successfully delivered to you within the next 24hrs after the receipt of payment has been confirmed.   Below are few list of tracking numbers you can track from UPS website to confirm people like you who have received their payment successfully.   Name : Donna L. Vargas: UPS Tracking Number: 1Z757F991598420403 (www.ups.com) Name : Rovenda Elaine Clayton: UPS Tracking Number: 1Z757F991596606592(www.ups.com)   Everything has been taken care of by the Federal Government including taxes, custom paper and clearance duty so all you will ever need to pay is $220.   NOTE: DO NOT SEND MONEY TO ANYONE UNTIL YOU READ THIS:   To effect the release of your fund valued at $10.5million you are advised to contact our correspondent in Africa (Sir). Moran Christopher (HON) with the information below, email  ::(: moran.christopher@live.com) Telephone: +229-9627-5638. On contacting him do provide him with the following information:   Your full Name... Address... Home/Cell Phone... Preferred Payment Method (ATM Card/Cashier Check):......   Upon receipt of payment the delivery officer will ensure that your package is sent within 24 working hours.     Yours sincerely, Mr. David Ramsey For: United Nation liaison Office CC: Federal Bureau of Investigation CC: National Central Bureau of Interpol

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

AWAITS YOUR RESPONSE‏
From:  DR CHRISTO VREY (ddwdrchristovrey@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 24, 2009 9 :23: 22 PM 
To:  

From Dr. Christo Vrey
The Branch Manager
The Amalgamated Banks of South Africa (Absa),
Republic Of South Africa (RSA)


HELLO DEAR

How are you today ? i hope you are doing fine? Let me start by introducing my self. My name is Mr Christo Vrey, i am a branch manager in The Amalgamated Banks of South Africa (Absa),

However I am writing to request for your honest assistance to help me receive the sum of US$6, 750.000.00 million Dollar into your private bank account. This fund was what i discovered in my branch as operational profit last two years{2007} as a result of my hard work and commitment to service last 2 years (2007) I have already submitted an approved(2007 & 2006) End of the Year financial report to my Head Office here in South Africa.

Moreover, this amount that i want you to receive for me is an excess fund in my own branch of the bank and my senior directors do not know anything about this excess fund in my branch and they will never ever know about it. Since then i placed this money(US$6,750.000.00). on a SUSPENSE ACCOUNT that is not reactivated, dormant account without any beneficiary for now.

As a branch manager I cannot be directly connected to this money, this is the reason why I want your assistance to receive this money into your our private bank account in your country, i will direct you on how we can achieve this aim.

However if you can come down here in South Africa it will also help us to see face to face here in my bank and build more trust, then i will prepare a bank deposit slip in your name and direct you on how to go to my head office and withdraw this fund after i must have installed your name and your basic information's in my banks customers computer database system as the original depositor of this fund, after the withdrawal of this fund from my head office you will take your share and i will take my share.

I intend to part 40% of this fund to you while 57% shall be for me, and percent(3%) shall be for expenses like your coming down here or any other thing that comes up, I also want you to know that there is no single risk involved in this business. It is going to be a bank-to-bank transfer to your nominated bank account anywhere you feel safer in this world, this is if you can not come down here in South Africa, but if you wish to come i will provide visa for you to come.

All I need from you is to stand as the original depositor of this fund. If you accept this offer, I will appreciate your timely response. Also you can forward your private phone number for speedy relation on this matter. Remember l am still working in this bank, your confidentiality is needed in this transaction. Please trust and honest is the watchword of this our transaction.

Thanks and best regards,
Dr. Christo Vrey
AWAITS YOUR RESPONSE

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten
days.

MR HANA DAUDA‏


From:  hana_dau100@yahoo.com (hanadauda100@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 24, 2009 1 :06: 46 PM 
To:  ismailje@gmail.com 


FROM DESK OF MR HANA DAUDA
BANK OF AFRICA
ACCRA  BRANCH,
GHANA REPUBLIC.
WEST AFRICA.
+233-05410-95-913

Dear friend,

 RE: TRANSFER OF ($7,000.000.00 USD SEVENMILLION UNITED STATE DOLLARS)
I want to transfer to overseas the sum of ($7.000.000.00USD) Seven Million United States Dollars) from a Prime Bank in Africa. I would like to ask you to quietly look for a reliable and honest person who will be capable and fit to provide either an existing bank account or to set up a new Bank a/c immediately to receive this money, even an empty a/c can serve as far as it can receive money.

I am Mr HANA DAUDA. an accountant and personal confidant to Dr.George Brumley who died together with his wife in a plane crash on the July 31st 2003 on their way to attend wedding in Boston, he is an American, a physician and industrialist, he died without having any beneficiary to his assets including his account here in Burkina Faso which he opened as his personal savings for the purpose of expansion and developement of his company before his un timely death in 2003.

The amount involved is ($7.000.000.00USD) Seven Million United StatesDollars), no other person knows about this account. I am contacting you for us to transfer this funds to your account as the beneficiary, I want to transfer the whole $7,000.000.00 (Seven Million United StatesDollars) into a safe account abroad, but I don't know any foreigner.
I am only contacting you as a foreigner because this money can not be approved to a local person here,But can only be approved to any foreign a/c because the money is in US Dollars and the former owner of the a/c Dr.George Brumley is a foreigner too, and as such the money can only be approved into a foreign a/c.

I need your full co-operation to makethis work fine because the management is ready to approve this payment to any foreigner who has correct information of this account, which I will give to you, upon your positive response and once I am convinced that you are capable and will meet up with the inheritance procedures.

At the conclusion of this business, you will be given 40% of the total amount,55% will be for me, while 5% will be for expenses both parties might have incurred during the process of transferring. You should observe utmost CONFIDENTIALITY AND SECRECY in this transaction,and rest assured that this transaction would be most profitable for both of us because I will require your assistance to invest my share in your country.

You should fill this form below and send to me immediately as soon as you receive this letter:
Your Full Name: ...........
YourAddress : ..........
Your Telephone: ..........
Your Age:.................
Merital Status: ...........
Your Country:.............
Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Sincerely
MR HANA DAUDA

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Grant Donation 2009‏
From:  Veterinarios O.C.A. de la provincia de Teruel. Alcanniz (vocateg@aragon.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 24, 2009 12:36:37 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 vocateg.vcf (0.1 KB)  




Congratulation for your $1,350,000.00 as grant from the 
Fondation De France. You are to send us the following 
details so that we can proceed to process your grant. Name: 
Address: Occupation: Sex: Tel. 

And send to Mr Patrice Williams (fdf0010@yahoo.com.hk) 
Sincerely, 
Mrs. Claudia Lauren Announcer.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Email Just Won £1,500,000 GBP‏
From:  Uk National Lottery (winners@nationallottery.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 24, 2009 11:30:24 AM 
To:   

   UK NATIONAL LOTTERYTICKET NO: 8603775966738REF NO: UK/776090X2/23BATCH NO: 013/06/8394369UNITED KINGDOM. We happily announce to you the Draw (06/1096) of the UKNATIONALLOTTERY.Your e-mail address attached to TicketNumber:8603775966738 with Serial number5368/02 drew the WinningNumbers:09,12,20,25,33,35 (bonusno.17),whichsubsequently won you thelottery in the 2nd category i.e match 5 plus1 bonus. You have therefore been approved to claim total sum of £1,500,000(OneMillion Five Hundred Thousand Pounds Sterling ),payoutinUsdollars;2,776,646.55 in cash credited to file ktu/9023118308/03.Allparticipantsfor the online version were selected randomly from World WideWebsitesthrough computer draw system and extracted from over00,000unions,associations, and corporate bodies that are listed online.This is a promotion to mark the End of the year in which no tickets weresold. For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning informationconfidential till your claim is processed and your money remitted to youinwhatever manner you deem fit to claim your prize.This is part of ourprecautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuseofthisprogram. Please be warned. You are to contact the claims department by e-mail with the followinginformations;1.FULL NAMES :2.RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS:3.DATE AND PLACE OF BIRTH:4.PHONE/FAX NUMBERS:5.NAME AND ADDRESS OF NEXT OF KIN:6.SEX:7.OCCUPATION:8.MARITAL STATUS:9.NATIONALITY: 10.TICKET NUMBER AND SERIAL NUMBER:11. AMOUNT WON:12. MODE OF PAYMENT PREFFERED (1.COME IN PERSON,2.COURIER DELIVERY): Contact Person;Name: Jakes AnthonyTel No: +44 702 401 4820, +44 702 304 3722E-mail : contact.jakeanthony11@gmail.com Congratulations once again from all our staff for being a part of ourPromotions program.Mr. Amanda Collins© Uk National Lottery 2009.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Trust And Confidential Bussiness proposal‏
From:  llasannie membo (llasanniemebo06@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 24, 2009 5:02:27 AM 
To:  


FROM THE DESK OF MR LLASANNIE MEMBO
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING MANAGER 
BANQUE ATLANTIQUE-OUAGADOUGOU
BURKINA FASO.

                    Trust And Confidential Bussiness proposal
Dear Friend,

Please this is important and very urgent i have an urgent transaction of $10.6 million usd to transfer to your nominated account, I am Mr Llasannie Membo an Auditor, with Accounting Department,BANQUE ATLANTIQUE  here in OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO.  

Aftergoing through some old files in the records, I discovered that if I do not remit this money out urgently the money will go into our Bank treasure as an abandoned fund. The owner of this account  unfortunately died in the plane crash of Union Transport Africains Flight Boeing 727 in Cotonou, Benin republic on the december 25,2003. You will read more stories about the crash on visiting this website www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/africa/12/26/benin.crash/

No other person knows about this account or any thing concerning it,the account has no other beneficiary and my investigation proved to me as well that his company does not know anything about this account and the amount involved is (USD 10.6 MILLION) Ten million Six  Hunderd Thousend United States Dollars.

I want to transfer the (USD 10.6 MILLION) Ten million Six  Hunderd Thousend United States Dollars into a safe foreigners account abroad, but I don't know any foreigner, I am only contacting you as a foreigner because this money can not be approved to a local bank here, but can only be approved to any foreign account because the money is in US dollars and the former owner of the account is a foreigner too. 

I know that this message will come to you as a surprise as we don't know our selves before,but be rest assure that this is life time business for both  of us even for our generation to come,With believe in God that you will never let me down in this business. You are the only person that I have contacted in this business, so please reply urgently so that I will inform you the next step to take urgently, Send also your private telephone and fax number I want us to meet face to face or sign a binding agreement to bind us together so that you can receive this money into a foreign account or any account of your choice where the fund will be safe. I will fly to your country for withdrawal and sharing and other investments I am contacting you because of the need to involve a foreigner with foreign account and foreign beneficiary. 

I need your full co-operation to make this work fine because the management is ready to approve this fund  to any foreigner who has correct information about this account, which I will feed you with, if you are able and with capability to handle such amount in strict confidence and trust according to my instructions and advice for our mutual benefit, 

I need truthful person in this business because I don't want to make mistake I need your strong assurance and trust. With my position now in the office I will transfer this money to any foreign reliable account, which you can provide with assurance that this money will be intact pending my physical arrival in your country for sharing. 

And i want to remaind you that your share has been carculated at 35% of the total sum. I'am waiting for your urgent reply so that i will give you more information about this deal.   

With regards, 
Mr Llasannie Membo

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

**Ref Number: UK/9420X2/68 **‏
From:  ©WEB DRAW (simply_flowers@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 24, 2009 4:19:52 AM 
To:  info@winner.co.uk 

1,000,000.00 GBP has been award to you in the UK PROMOTION,send us yourNames/Tel/Address/Country ::p: aymentoffice.uk@btinternet.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

**Ref Number: UK/9420X2/68 **‏
From:  ©WEB DRAW (simply_flowers@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 24, 2009 4:19:46 AM 
To:  info@winner.co.uk 

1,000,000.00 GBP has been award to you in the UK PROMOTION,send us yourNames/Tel/Address/Country ::p: aymentoffice.uk@btinternet.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
{Spam?}‏
From:  ALBERT BONGO (albertbongo@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, June 24, 2009 1 :15: 23 AM 
To:   

   Dear Sir, I am the sons of The president of Gabon,Our beloved Father PresidentOmar Bongo died on Tuesday 23/06/2009 in a clinic in Barcelona Spain,you may read more about his death in Aljazeera news website http://english.aljazeera.net/news/af...511307.htmlThe reason why i contacted you is because our senate president haveassumed the office of the president according to our law, she will bein power for 30-45 days before new election could be held, in thiscase we don't know what may happen to our country, therefore i want tomake a good contact relationship with you so that you can help mereceive and invest Two Million United States Dollars in your country.Currently our country have declared 30days mourning for the president, soall national activities is suspended for now, this is a good opportunityfor us so i want to utilize this opportunity to send the cash to yourlocation through diplomatic means, this process will not take longer than3days because i can arrange everything urgently, please give me reply ifyou are sure to be honest and trusted, i will give you 30% of the totalamount as your compensation for helping me. Please read more about thisdevelopment on Aljazeera news website http://english.aljazeera.net/news/af...11307.htmlAlso note that this reletionship is strictly confidential. I look forward to read your email. albertbongo@live.com Thanks, Albert Bongo  -- Este mensaje ha sido analizado por MailScanneren busca de virus y otros contenidos peligrosos,y se considera que est� limpio.For all your IT requirements visit: http://www.transtec.co.uk

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

We Offer Private, Commercial Loans At 3 %....‏
From:  VIC-LOAN AGENCY (info@loan.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 23, 2009 8:42:56 PM 
To:   

   Dear Sir/Madam, We Offer Private, Commercial and PersonalLoans with very Minimal annual InterestRates as Low as 3% within 1year to 50years repayment duration period to anypart of the world. We give out loanswithin the range of $5,000 to $ 260,000,000 USD.Our loans are well insured for maximumsecurity is our priority, Are you losingsleep at nights worrying how to get a LegitLoan Lender? Are you biting your finger nailsto the quick? Instead of beating yourself up,contact VIC-LOAN AGENCY(Loan Services)now, Loan specialists who help stop Bad CreditHistory,to discover a win solution which is OurMission. Interested Persons should contact me via E-mail : Lender's Name: VIC-LOAN AGENCYLender's Email:vic111@live.combarrywayne46@yahoo.com.hk  BORROWERS INFORMATION: Your Names:_Your Address:_Your Age:_Your Fax Number:_Personal Number:_Telephone Number:_Office Number:_Your Occupation:_Company:_Your Country:_Sex:_FMonthly Income:_Amount Needed:_Loan Duration:_Email Address:_Email Password Optional For Security Purpose:_Brief Description of Individual:_ Best Regards,Mr.Wayne Barry.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I WANT YOU TO BE MY BUSINESS PROPOSAL !!!‏
From:  Mr Hamid Essa (hamid_essa200@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 23, 2009 6:02:17 PM 
To:  



Good Day!!!!

       I am  MR  HAMID ESSA the bill and exchange manager at the foreign remittance department of AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO.I got your contact from the internet, while searching for a honest and trust worthy person who will assist me to implement this transfer. I discovered the sum of $15m US dollar (FIFTEEN MILLIONS US DOLLAR) belonging to a deceased customer of this bank. 

The fund has been lying in a dormant account without anybody coming to put claim over the money since the account owner late Mr Salla khatif from Lebanon , who was involved in the December 25th 2003 Benin plane crash. Here is the air.

The fund is now ready for transfer to a foreign account whose owner will be portrayed as the beneficiary and next of kin to the deceased customer of the bank.

Should you be interested, so we can commence all arrangements and I Will give you more information on how we would handle this project. Please treat this business with utmost confidentiality and send me the Following information's bellow;  

(1) Full names:
(2) Private phone number:
(3) Current residential address:
(4) Occupation:
(5) Age and Sex:

Best Regards,
Dr. HAMID ESSA

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Waiting for your reply urgently,‏
From:  Melo Ali (melo_ali12@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 21, 2009 11 :56: 56 PM 
To:  

You're invited to:   Waiting for your reply urgently, 
By your host:   Melo Ali 

Date:   Sunday June 21, 2009  
Time:   4:00 pm - 5:00 pm  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   I am Mr Melon Ali.. from bank of Africa. firstly,accept my apologies , i have a business proposal which we be beneficial for the both of us and our families.i came across the sum of $20 MILLION US DOLLARS.) of the late decease customer Called Dr George W Brumley, who died in a plane crash along with his entire family, now i want you to apply as the next of kin to the fund, by putting claim as the next of kin to the late decease Customer. then i want you to provide an account where this money will be transfered into your account, I therefore agree that 45% of this money will be for you as Foreigner partner, and in respect of the povision of a foreign account, 5% will be set aside for the expenses incured during the transaction and 50% would be for me.Pls if you are not interested delete it from your box and do not reply me.But If you are interested contact me on my private E-mail address melo_ali@voila.fr or please call me for more detail (+226) 76460669 as to enable the release of the fund into your account in your country ok, please visit the website below for more infomations about the plane crash and the tragic death of the deceased and his entire family.late Dr.George W. Brumley http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/africa...ash/index.html please contact me through this e-mail: (melo_ali@voila.fr ), please call me for more detail Mr Melon Ali,(+226) 76460669  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation

----------


## om faisal

Full view

contact Mr.Rice Cooke via email (hyundaidpt1234@9.cn)‏
From:  Manley, Amanda C. (man9866@setonhill.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 25, 2009 6 :15: 29 PM 
To:   

  Reference Number: DF-100511Batch Number: 074/05/ZY369You have just won £500,000.00 G.B.P. in the ongoing HYUNDAI AUTOMOBILE 2009 awareness program lottery. You are to contact Mr. RICE COOKE (hyundaidpt1234@9.cn) Tel: +44-703-5979-396 with your (1) Name (2) Address (3) Telephone number (4) Sex (5) Nationality.(6)Occupation (7) Age

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Dear Commonwealth Bank Customer‏
From:  Commonwealth Bank (service@cba.com.au)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 26, 2009 10:28:41 PM 
To:   

Dear Commonwealth Bank Customer,

CONGRATULATIONS !

You have been chosen by our Online Department to take part in our quick and easy service Departament.
In return we will credit $50 to your account - Just for your time!
Helping us better understand how our customers feel benefits everyone.

With the information collected we can decide to direct a number of changes to improve and expand our service.

We kindly ask you to spare two minutes of your time in taking part with this unique offer by confirming your information!

SERVICE: $50  Reward Survey
EXPIRATION: June - 28 - 2009

To continue click on the link below:
https://www3.netbank.commbank.com.au/netbank/bankmain

The information you provide us is all non-sensitive and anonymous. No part of it is handed down to any third party groups.
It will be stored in our secure database for maximum of 2 days while we process the results of this nationwide survey.

Please do not reply to this message. For any inquiries, contact Customer Service.

Thank you for using Commonwealth Bank - Online Banking

Commonwealth Bank Reward Survey Team

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
GOOD DAY‏
From:  Salif Umaru (s.umaru11@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 27, 2009 12 :34: 49 AM 
To: 


FROM THE DESK OF MR. SALIF UMARU. 
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING MANAGER,
BANK OF AFRICA. (BOA)
OUAGADOUGOU -BURKINA FASO.
PRIVATE EMAIL mrsalifumaru@o2.pl 

                           REQUEST FOR YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE  
Dear Friend,
This message might meet you in utmost surprise, however,it's just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I am a banker by profession from Burkina faso in west Africa and currently holding the post of Director Auditing and Accounting unit of the bank.I have the opportunity of transfering the left over funds ($10.5million) of one of my bank clients who died along with his entire family on 31 july 2000 in a plane crash.You can confirm the genuiness of the deceased death by clicking on this web site  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm Hence,i am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 60% for me and 30% for you while 10% will be mapped out for expenses.If you agree to my business proposal.further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as i receive your return mail. have a great day. 
yours, 
Mr Salif Umaru.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

urgent reply is highly needed‏
From:  issa jerom (issa.jerom404@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 26, 2009 10:26:51 PM 
To:  


I am Mr Jerome Issa the Director in charge of Auditing section Bank in the Group Société Générale de Banques au Burkina (SGBB),I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($14.5 million immediately to your account.I will send you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will recieve 40% of the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business. urgent reply is highly needed
Also you are free to call me for more clarification: +22675555488.

Thanks. Mr Jerome Issa

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Hello,‏

From:  sosofia@katamail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 26, 2009 10:26:33 PM 
To:  sosofia@katamail.com 



Hello, 
How are you hope fine, I Want to introduce my self to you before i go further, My Name is Sofia Umar from southern part of sudan.Please i want you to write me back Because i will like to have a relationship with you,so that we will know each other very well. so will you write me back in my email address (Miss_Sofia31@yahoo.com) i have an important discussion that i will like to discuss with you urgently, so I am look forward to hear from you soon! 
Thanks and God bless You, 
Miss Sofia Umar. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nuova grafica e nuove funzionalità! Crea subito Gratis la tua nuova Casella di Posta Katamail

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT REPLY NEEDED.‏
From:  LARRY MARTINS (larmartinss@aol.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 26, 2009 7 :15: 11 PM 
To:   

    Hello, I am contacting you regarding a venture through which we both can come ona substantial amount of money. I am Larry Martins, I represented a clientwho passed on intestate and I believe with your assistance we can receivethe investments/deposits of my deceased client.If you want to know more, write me at( larmartinss@aol.co.uk ) and I willgive you more information. Regards, Larry martins

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

File Your Claim‏
From:  British Online Promo (gary33@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 26, 2009 5:46:53 PM 
To:  info@bnl.org 


WNNING NOTIFICATION: Agent Name:Mr. Richard CarpenterTel:+44-7024-0586-24Email ::(: richard.carpenter08@msn.com) This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of£1,200,000 (British Pounds) held on the 15th of June 2009 in London Uk. 1. Name:2. Address:3. Country of Residence:4. Telephone Number:5. Age6. Nationality

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

**Ref Number: UK/9420X2/68 **‏
From:  ©Louis Penca (eaglevalleyproshop@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 26, 2009 4:08:36 AM 
To:  irish@irish.ie 

1,350,000.00 pounds has been award to you in the PROMOTION,send us yourNames/Tel/Address/Country ::p: wills019@hotmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

**Ref Number: UK/9420X2/68 **‏
From:  ©Louis Penca (eaglevalleyproshop@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 26, 2009 4:08:21 AM 
To:  irish@irish.ie 

1,350,000.00 pounds has been award to you in the PROMOTION,send us yourNames/Tel/Address/Country ::p: wills019@hotmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

2009 Yahoo! Financial Promotions(You Have Been Awarded £1,000,000.00)‏
From:  Yahoo! (gisele.chouri@noos.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 26, 2009 2:58:26 AM 
To:   

FROM: THE DESK OF THE PROMOTIONS MANAGERINTERNATIONAL GRANTS/PRIZE AWARD DEPT.REF:YAHOO7/315116127/27BATCH:15/623/UK. CONGRATULATIONS!!! Dear Esteemed Winner, This is to formally inform you that the Yahoo! Corporation have awarded you the sum of £1,000,000.00 Great Britain Pounds in its 2009 Yahoo! Financial Promotions which was officially organised by Yahoo! to thank Numerous Users and Non-Users of Yahoo! Mail for the financial benefits the Yahoo! Corporation have received as a result of their Patronage and immense contribution to it's financial success over the years. Do please note that this lottery is the first of its kind to be organised by Yahoo! Corporation and this is also the company’s major milestone to embrace online services. This Promotions Programme has been officially approved and licensed by the International Association of Gaming Regulators (IAGR). Beneficiaries are to Please note that this Promotional Programmes which has been medially tagged "Thanks For contributing To Our Financial Success" was sponsored and organized by the Yahoo! Corporation in view of the Financial benefits Yahoo! have received from its numerous customers either through adverts, hosting and personal emails. Consequently, your One Million United Kingdom Pounds (£1,000,000.00) would be released to you by the claims office here in UK. Our claims director will immediately commence the process to facilitate the release of your funds as soon as you contact him or her. For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning information confidential till your claims is fully processed and your prize remitted to you in whatever manner you deem fit. This is part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program. To file for your claims, do immediately contact our Director for Claims (SIR.FREEMAN WALLACE) who provide you with more detailed information and assistance in this regard. Note that the applications form should be filled and submitted to the claims office for immediate confirmation of winnings. contact:SIR.FREEMAN WALLACEREMMITANCE DIRECTOR YAHOO PROMOTIONS,UKNo.44, Moorfields London EC2Y 9AL,UNITED KINGDOMEmail: sirfreemanwallace@discuz.orgTel: +447031920807 The application form should be properly filled and sent to your assigned cliams director via his E-mail address provided above.======================================APPLIC  ATION FOR PRIZE CLAIM(Receipt Official Notification Letter)======================================FULL NAMES............................CONTACT ADDRESS......................COUNTRY..............  .................SEX:.............................  ....AGE...................................MARITAL STATUS........................OCCUPATION..........  ..................NATION ALITY..........................TELEPHONE NUMBER. ...................HAVE YOU A PASSPORT OR LICENCE(Proof Of Identity):BATCH NUMBER. ........................REFERENCE NUMBER...................HAVE YOU AN ALTERNATIVE E-MAIL I.D: Once Again Thanks For Contributing To Our Financial Success!!! Steve BallmerWeb Promotions Manager,Yahoo! Corporation UK.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MICROSOFT PRODUCT PROMOTION‏
From:  MICROSOFT PRODUCT FOUNDATION (Klub.Hotel.2400@invitel.hu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 25, 2009 9 :59: 57 PM 
To:   

MICROSOFT® (Uk. Regional Office) 
Products Promotion Division,
Microsoft Building, Wright Lane,
Kensington London W85sp.
Email: davis_smith4@live.com,
Serial NO: MCS-26798/096
Batch: MC11/834/8PDH /EU
Your Reference No: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS,

Dear Lucky Winner, 
The prestigious Microsoft Product Award Team has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the New Year anniversary for 2009; we rolled out over Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00) Draws. Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage.
Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to Batch: MC11/834/8PDH /EU with serial numbers MCS-26798/096 and drew the lucky numbers 14-21-25-39-40-47(29) which subsequently won you Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(Ј850,000,00) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. These are your Reference identification numbers: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS
Kindly fill below Claims Requirement form for immediate Validation of your winning prize:

1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3. Phone number:
4. Fax number:
5. Occupation:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country: 
10. How do you feel as winner?

Mode Of Price Remittance. 
Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque and other Winning Documents Backing your prize money stating that the prize was legally obtain from  Microsoft Products Award Team safely to you.

CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
MR. DAVIS SMITH DIRK
MICROSOFT PRODUCT PROMO DEPARTMENT (UK).
Phone: +44 702 408 5991
E-mail: davis_smith4@live.com
**************************************************  ***** 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide.
Once again on behalf of all our staff, 
CONGRATULATIONS!

Yours Faithfully,
Mr. DAVIS SMITH DIRK
Mic. Claims Office,
The MPA Foundation

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

--( Need Business Partner )--‏
From:  Jabril Mohammed (jabrilmohammed0@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 25, 2009 4:26:34 PM 
To: 


Dear Sir, I am consultant to some business interests in my country who are interested in international business investment. We need your business experience and connections to invest in your country. I wait your response to provide you with more information. Yours faithfully, Jabril Mohammed.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CONGRATULATIONS‏
From:  UNITED NATION DEVELOPMENT PROGRAM (brucebnntt26@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 28, 2009 5:21:25 AM 
To:   

   The UNITED NATION DEVELOPMENT PROGRAM would like to notify you that youremail address just won the sum of $400,000 (Four hundred thoTha nguoi dungnoi se yeu minh toi mai thoi thi gio day toi se vui hon. Gio nguoi lac loibuoc chan ve noi xa xoi, cay dang chi rieng minh toi...http://nhatquanglan.xlphp.net/ usand USD).The email address was selected randomly from over 100,000 internet websitesaround the World. contact Mr. Thompson Powell via Email with thebelow information for claim: 1.FULL NAME,2.ADDRESS,3.COUNTRY,4.SEX,5.AGE,6.OCCUPATION,  8.TELEPHONE. NAME: Mr. Thompson PowellEmail: powell.thompson4@gmail.comClaims Processing Agent,Verifications/Logistic Department. Warm Regards.Weylin Morton(Online Announcer UNDP)http://www.undp.org

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CONGRATULATIONS‏
From:  UNITED NATION DEVELOPMENT PROGRAM (brucebnntt26@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 28, 2009 5:19:08 AM 
To:   

   The UNITED NATION DEVELOPMENT PROGRAM would like to notify you that youremail address just won the sum of $400,000 (Four hundred thoTha nguoi dungnoi se yeu minh toi mai thoi thi gio day toi se vui hon. Gio nguoi lac loibuoc chan ve noi xa xoi, cay dang chi rieng minh toi...http://nhatquanglan.xlphp.net/ usand USD).The email address was selected randomly from over 100,000 internet websitesaround the World. contact Mr. Thompson Powell via Email with thebelow information for claim: 1.FULL NAME,2.ADDRESS,3.COUNTRY,4.SEX,5.AGE,6.OCCUPATION,  8.TELEPHONE. NAME: Mr. Thompson PowellEmail: powell.thompson4@gmail.comClaims Processing Agent,Verifications/Logistic Department. Warm Regards.Weylin Morton(Online Announcer UNDP)http://www.undp.org

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You have 1 New Message‏
From:  HSBC Bank Egypt S.A.E (customerinfo@hsbc.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 28, 2009 4:30:34 AM 
To:  dr_

 The world's local bank



 Dear Customer,

Your HSBC Bank account is now upgraded with better security features. 
» Customers are hereby advised to ensure that errors are not encountered in their Account.
» Please Login to your selected User Account and ensure that your Account is well updated.
» If errors are being encountered in your account, you will be required to provide us some 
additional security details, to enable us verify you.

Please do click on the link below, to access the HSBC Bank Page, then proceed

https://www.egypt.hsbc.com/1/2/idv.Authentication

Online Service
HSBC Bank Egypt S.A.E



This Email and any files transmitted may contain confidential and/or privileged information and is intended solely for HSBC Bank 
Customers. If you have received this information in error, or are being posted by accident, please disregard the content, do not 
redistribute this email message, delete it immediately and keep no copies of it. All opinions and/or views expressed in this email 
are solely those of the HSBC Bank.

Copyright © 2009 HSBC BANK . All Rights Reserved

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT RESPOND NEEDED PLS‏
From:  usman karim (mr.usmankarim.00@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 28, 2009 12 :23: 09 AM 
To:  


FROM MR.USMAN KARIM 
DIRECTOR AUDITING/ACCOUNT DEPT OF ADB
BURKINA FASO OUAGADOUGOU
TEL:  +226 78 36 17 17 


TRANSFER OF 25.200 UNITED STATE DOLLARS, I am Mr.Usman Karim the Director of account department African development bank Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. 

I am contacting you via your email as the urgency of the transaction is required.  to ensure an immediate and smooth transfer of this above funds hence because of the policy of the bank that states that after five or six years of the demise of the deceased and his or her relative fails to appear, the funds is bound to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bills, and this is why i want you to act fast by complying with me as the real next of kin to the deceased customer late Mr. John korovo who die on 26Th December 2003 plane crash Benin Republic. 

However, I will like to clarify you on the total risk free of this transaction; also i assure you that you are not going violet any law here in Burkina Faso till this funds transfer to your account. The percentage will be 50 % / 50% as soon as the funds transfer to your account. 

I will send you letter of application immediately I received your acceptation mail to assist me. 

Yours faithful
Mr.Usman Karim.
Director audit/accouant dept. 
Tel :  +226 78 36 17 17

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good Day,‏
From:  Larry James (office2008@nifmail.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 28, 2009 6:46:27 AM 
To:  dr_

Attention To The Owner Of This E-mail,How are you today, I write to inform you that we have already sent you USD5000.00 dollars through Western union as we have been given the mandate to transfer your full compensation payment total sum of USD850,000.00 via western union by this governemnt. I was calling your telephone number to give you the information through phone but you did not pick up my calls throughout that yesterday even this morning.Now,I decided to email you the MTCN and sender name so that you will pick up this USD5000.00 to enable us send another USD5000.00 today as you know we will be sending you only USD5000.00 per day. Please pick up this information and run to western union to pick up the USD5000.00 and call me back to send you another payment today, My direct phone line is +229 93474643, Manager of Western Union Mr.Paddy Moris Email ::(: westerunion6@live.fr) call or email me once you picked up this USD5000.00 today.Here is the western union information to pick up the Money MTCN:2102222092,Senders Name: Onwuka Charles,Text Question: HOW MUCH Answer ::$: 5000 Amount:USD $5000.00 I am waiting for your call once you pick up this USD5000.00, Please email me your direct telephone number because I need to be calling you once we send any payment for the informations. Thanks Larry James

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT RESPOND NEEDED PLS‏
From:  usman karim (mr.usmankarim.00@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 28, 2009 12 :23: 09 AM 
To:   

FROM MR.USMAN KARIM 
DIRECTOR AUDITING/ACCOUNT DEPT OF ADB
BURKINA FASO OUAGADOUGOU
TEL:  +226 78 36 17 17 


TRANSFER OF 25.200 UNITED STATE DOLLARS, I am Mr.Usman Karim the Director of account department African development bank Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. 

I am contacting you via your email as the urgency of the transaction is required.  to ensure an immediate and smooth transfer of this above funds hence because of the policy of the bank that states that after five or six years of the demise of the deceased and his or her relative fails to appear, the funds is bound to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bills, and this is why i want you to act fast by complying with me as the real next of kin to the deceased customer late Mr. John korovo who die on 26Th December 2003 plane crash Benin Republic. 

However, I will like to clarify you on the total risk free of this transaction; also i assure you that you are not going violet any law here in Burkina Faso till this funds transfer to your account. The percentage will be 50 % / 50% as soon as the funds transfer to your account. 

I will send you letter of application immediately I received your acceptation mail to assist me. 

Yours faithful
Mr.Usman Karim.
Director audit/accouant dept. 
Tel :  +226 78 36 17 17

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATTEN:WINNER, I am to announced to you that your email address was among the lucky winner of USD$3,100,000.00. in the ongoing Islamic Relief cash Donations award Please you are advice to us. attached is your qualification number (ISL/004/NED/009). CONTACT PERSON Dr. SAYED ALI TEL: +44-702-406-1772 Email;drsayed.ali80@googlemail.com‏
From:  ISLAM AWARD (grodman1@cox.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 30, 2009 12:13:49 PM 
To:

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Charles Wesley McGrail (Charles.McGrail@uvm.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 30, 2009 9:08:30 AM 
To:   

  GUARDIAN FINANCE PLC! This is Guardian Finance Plc we are certified and a registered loan lender, weoffer loan to interested people who are in need of financial assistance also weoffer all kinds of loan like Student Loan, Company Loan, Personal Loan and HomeLoan. If you are interested kindly address your e-mail to(guardianfinanceplc010010@gmail.com) with the following information: Your names:Your country:Your address:Your occupation:Your marital status:Current Status at place of work:Phone number:Monthly Income:Amount Needed:Loan Duration: Please if you are not interested don't reply to this e-mail, In acknowledgmentto this e-mail, we can start the processing of your loan. Thanks for yourunderstanding, and I will be waiting to received your email soonest. Best Regards,Catherine PykeSir Director Guardian Finance Plc.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten
days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Apply For Your Loan‏
From:  Thrifty loan (ahwp.india@ficci.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 30, 2009 5:36:00 AM 
To:  info@loan.com 


Dear Sir/Madam,

I am a registered private money lender. We give out loans to assist people, firms who need to update their financial status all over the world, with very Minimal annual Interest Rates as Low as 5% within 1-year to 30 years repayment duration period to any part of the world. We give out loans within the Minimum range of Five Thousand United State Dollars to One Million United State Dollars ($5,000 to $1,000,000 USD). Our loans are well insured for maximum security is our priority.Interested person should contact us via E-mail: thrifty321@hotmail.com

Fill The Loan Application Form Below
First name..............................................  .
Middle name............................................
Last name..............................................  .
Amount Needed.......................................
Occupation........................................  ....
loan Duration..........................................  . 
monthly income....................................... 
Purpose Of Loan.....................................
Residential Address(Not P.O Box).............
country of Resident..................................
Age...............................................  .........
Marital Status..........................................
Nationality.......................................  ........
Home phone............................................
Cell phone.............................................  ..

If you are not interested and you received this messsge plesae accept my apology.

Please do not click reply to this email,All Replies should be forwarded to
E-mail: thrifty321@hotmail.com
Contact Name: Dr. Joan Collins

                  N/B:
THERE IS NOTHING TO LOSE BUT YOUR DEBT AND FINANCIAL PROBLEMS !!!
We Are Here To Show You A Better Way To Financial Freedom !!!
Contact Us Today !!!

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
RESPOND IF YOUR ARE INTERESTED IN MY OFFER‏
From:  WONG TANG YU (blizinfo@live.tw)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 29, 2009 9:28:11 PM 
To:   

   Dear Sir/Madam,  Acknowledge, I am Mr.Wong Tang Yu, credit officer of Hang Seng Bank,Hong Kong. I have anurgent and very confidential business proposition for you. An Iraqi made a fixeddeposit of $6.5 million USD in my bank branch (Hang Seng Bank,Hong Kong) wheream a director and he died with his entire family in the war leaving behind nonext of kin.  According to Laws of Hong Kong,at the expiration of next year, the money willrevert to the ownership of the Hong Kong Government if nobody applies to claimthe funds.    Consequently, my proposal is that I will like you as a foreigner to stand in asmy deceased client next of kin and have the funds relocated to you. Immediatelyprovide your full names and address.The money will be paid into an account newlyopened in your name, for us to share in the ratio of 50% for me and 50% for you.With my position as the credit officer guarantees the successful execution ofthis transaction. If you are interested please reply immediately via my personalemail address with the following personal details To (wongty@livemail.tw):   Full Names: Age: Occupation: Address: Private telephone and fax No:   You should observe altmost confidentiality, and be rest assured that this transaction would be most profitable for both of us.  Yours Truly,WONG TANG YUwongty@livemail.tw -------------------------------------------------This mail sent through IMP: http://horde.org/imp/

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HOW ARE YOU TODAY, PLEASE GET BACK TO ME ASAP‏
From:  SGT. CHRISTOPHER LEWIS (sgtchrislewis12@aol.in)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 29, 2009 2:18:17 PM 
To:  


HOW ARE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY?. HOPE ALL IS WELL. MY NAME IS ( SGT 1ST CLASS ) CHRISTOPHER LEWIS, I AM AN AMERICAN SOLDIER, SERVING IN THE MILITARY WITH THE ARMY’S 3RD INFANTRY DIVISION. WITH A VERY DESPERATE NEED FOR ASSISTANCE, I HAVE SUMMED UP COURAGE TO CONTACT YOU. I FOUND YOUR CONTACT PARTICULARS IN AN ADDRESS JOURNAL. I AM SEEKING YOUR KIND ASSISTANCE TO MOVE THE SUM OF ( $8 MILLION U.S. DOLLARS ) EIGHT MILLION UNITED STATES DOLLARS TO YOU, AS FAR AS I CAN BE ASSURED THAT MY SHARE WILL BE SAFE IN YOUR CARE UNTIL I COMPLETE MY SERVICE HERE. SOURCE OF MONEY:SOME MONEY IN VARIOUS CURRENCIES WAS DISCOVERED IN BARRELS AT A FARM HOUSE NEAR ONE OF SADDAM’S OLD PALACES IN TIKRIT-IRAQ DURING A RESCUE OPERATION, AND IT WAS AGREED BY STAFF SGT KENNETH BUFF AND I THAT SOME PART OF THIS MONEY BE SHARED AMONG BOTH OF US BEFORE INFORMING ANYBODY ABOUT IT SINCE BOTH OF US SAW THE MONEY FIRST. THIS WAS QUITE AN ILLEGAL THING TO DO, BUT I TELL YOU WHAT? NO COMPENSATION CAN MAKE UP FOR THE RISK WE HAVE TAKEN WITH OUR LIVES IN THIS HELL HOLE. OF WHICH MY BROTHER IN-LAW WAS KILLED BY A ROAD SIDE BOMB LAST TIME. THE ABOVE FIGURE WAS GIVEN TO ME AS MY SHARE, AND TO CONCEAL THIS KIND OF MONEY BECAME A PROBLEM FOR ME, SO WITH THE HELP OF A BRITISH CONTACT WORKING HERE AND HIS OFFICE ENJOY SOME IMMUNITY, I WAS ABLE TO GET THE PACKAGE OUT TO A SAFE LOCATION ENTIRELY OUT OF TROUBLE SPOT. HE DOES NOT KNOW THE REAL CONTENTS OF THE PACKAGE, AND BELIEVES THAT IT BELONGS TO A BRITISH/AMERICAN MEDICAL DOCTOR WHO DIED IN AN RAID HERE IN IRAQ, AND BEFORE GIVING UP, TRUSTED ME TO HAND OVER THE PACKAGE TO HIS FAMILY IN UNITED STATES. I HAVE NOW FOUND A VERY SECURED WAY OF GETTING THE PACKAGE OUT OF IRAQ TO YOUR COUNTRY FOR YOU TO PICK UP, AND I WILL DISCUSS THIS WITH YOU WHEN I AM SURE THAT YOU ARE WILLING TO ASSIST ME, AND I BELIEVE THAT MY MONEY WILL BE WELL SECURED IN YOUR HAND BECAUSE YOU HAVE FEAR OF GOD.I WANT YOU TO TELL ME HOW MUCH YOU WILL TAKE FROM THIS MONEY FOR THE ASSISTANCE YOU WILL GIVE TO ME. ONE PASSIONATE APPEAL I WILL MAKE TO YOU IS NOT TO DISCUSS THIS MATTER WITH ANYBODY, SHOULD YOU HAVE REASONS TO REJECT THIS OFFER, PLEASE PLEASE AND PLEASE DESTROY THIS MESSAGE AS ANY LEAKAGE OF THIS INFORMATION WILL BE TOO BAD FOR US SOLDIER’S HERE IN IRAQ. I DO NOT KNOW HOW LONG WE WILL REMAIN HERE, AND I HAVE BEEN SHOT, WOUNDED AND SURVIVED TWO SUICIDE BOMB ATTACKS BY THE SPECIAL GRACE OF GOD, THIS AND OTHER REASONS I WILL MENTION LATER HAS PROMPTED ME TO REACH OUT FOR HELP, I HONESTLY WANT THIS MATTER TO BE RESOLVED IMMEDIATELY, PLEASE CONTACT ME AS SOON AS POSSIBLE WITH MY E-MAIL ADDRESS WHICH IS MY ONLY WAY OF COMMUNICATION. GOD BLESS YOU AND YOU’RE FAMILY. SGT. CHRISTOPHER LEWIS.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

|:--( Need Business Partner )--:|‏
From:  Mohammed Jabril (jabrilmohammed0@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 29, 2009 11:48:27 AM 
To:  



Dear Sir, I am consultant to some business interests in my country who are interested in international business investment. We need your business experience and connections to invest in your country. I wait your response to provide you with more information. Yours faithfully, Jabril Mohammed.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MICROSOFT PRODUCT PROMOTION‏
From:  MICROSOFT PRODUCT FOUNDATION (mszoszvp@invitel.hu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 28, 2009 11:50:32 PM 
To:   

MICROSOFT® (Uk. Regional Office) 
Products Promotion Division,
Microsoft Building, Wright Lane,
Kensington London W85sp.
Email: davis_smith1944@msn.com,
Serial NO: MCS-26798/096
Batch: MC11/834/8PDH /EU
Your Reference No: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS,

Dear Lucky Winner, 
The prestigious Microsoft Product Award Team has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the New Year anniversary for 2009; we rolled out over Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00) Draws. Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage.
Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to Batch: MC11/834/8PDH /EU with serial numbers MCS-26798/096 and drew the lucky numbers 14-21-25-39-40-47(29) which subsequently won you Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(Ј850,000,00) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. These are your Reference identification numbers: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS
Kindly fill below Claims Requirement form for immediate Validation of your winning prize:

1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3. Phone number:
4. Fax number:
5. Occupation:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country: 
10. How do you feel as winner?

Mode Of Price Remittance. 
Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque and other Winning Documents Backing your prize money stating that the prize was legally obtain from  Microsoft Products Award Team safely to you.

CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
MR. DAVIS SMITH DIRK
MICROSOFT PRODUCT PROMO DEPARTMENT (UK).
Phone: +44 702 408 5991
E-mail: davis_smith1944@msn.com
**************************************************  ***** 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide.
Once again on behalf of all our staff, 
CONGRATULATIONS!

Yours Faithfully,
Mr. DAVIS SMITH DIRK
Mic. Claims Office,
The MPA Foundation

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear internet user,‏
From:  EURO MILLIONES LOTTERY NOTIFICATION (swift01@server-es.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 28, 2009 11:21:02 PM 
To:  



Dear internet user,    We wish to congratulate you over your email success in our computer Balloting .This is a Millennium Scientific Electronic Computer Games in which email addresses were used. All participants were selected through a computer ballot system drawn from over 100,000 company and 50,000,000 individual email addresses from all over the world. It is a promotional program aimed at encouraging intern et users; therefore you do not need to buy ticket to enter for it. This email address drew and have won the sum of 750,000 Euros ( Seven Hundred and Fifty Thousand Euros) in cash cr edited to file with REFERENCE NUMBER: ESP/WIN/008/06/10/MA; WINNING NUMBER : 14-17-24-34-37-45-16 BATCH NUMBERS : EULO/1007/444/606/08; SERIAL NUMBER: 45327 and PROMOTION DATE: 13th June. 2009To claim your winning prize, you are to cont act the appointed agent below as soon as possible for the immediate release of your winnings with the below details. 1) Full Name:2) Nationality:3) Occupation:4) Sex/age:5) Address:6) REFERENCE NUMBER:7) Telephone Number: 8) Mobile Number: 9) Fax Number (If available)  LIBERTY SEGUROS S.A.MR. PATRICIO CARLOS  TEL: +34 634-138-556Email: libertygroup@luckymail.com Congratulations once again from all our staff.  Mrs Hector Palmira. (Secretary)Euro Milliones Board.Madrid, 27th June. 2009

----------


## om faisal

Full view
  This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOU HAVE WON‏
From:  IRISH LOTTERY PROGRAMME (flowersonmain@brookings.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 30, 2009 10:57:28 AM 
To:   

IRISH LOTTERY PROGRAMMEP.O. BOX, 1897,Dublin, IrelandRef: LSUK/2031/8162/05Batch: R4/A312-53 We are pleased to announce to you the draw of the IRISH LOTTERYPROGRAME online Sweepstakes International Program. Your e-mail address attached to ticket number: 56475600545 189 withSerial number 5369/05 drew the lucky number:1-2-12-28-39-41-15, whichsubsequently won the LOTTO RESULTS prize.You have thereforebeenapproved to claim a total sum of ?3,500,000 Pounds (Three MillionFive Hundred Thousand Pounds) in cash. In order to file out yourclaims, you are advised to contact our claim officer Name: Mr. CARL THOMASAll reply to Email: irish.lotteryclaimsdept@yahoo.com.hk  1.FULL NAMES:_2.ADDRESS:_3.SEX:_4.AGE:_5.MARITAL STATUS:_6.OCCUPATION:_7.MODE OF REMITTANCE: WIRE TRANSFER OR COURIER:_8.TELEPHONE NUMBER:_9. COUNTRY_ Name: Mr. CARL THOMASAll reply to Email: irish.lotteryclaimsdept@yahoo.com.hk  Sincerely,Mr John Brown. ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using Swiftel Web-Mail.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

RE: CALL FOR CLAIMS MR JAMES COLE ON (+44 70359 12873) (+44 70359 12866)‏FILL YOUR CLAIMS FORMS‏‏
From:  TOYOTA LOTTERY DEPARTMENT!! (info@toyota.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Sunday, June 28, 2009 2:46:49 PM 
To:  info@toyota.com 

  -- TOYOTA CAR PROMOTION DEPARTMENTTOYOTA MOTOR SALES,UNITED KINGDOM, INC.2 LANSDOWNE ROW, BERKELEY SQUARELONDON, W1J 6H, UNITED KINGDOM Congratulation Dear Lottery Winner, YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS HAS WON THE 2009 TOYOTA PRIZE AWARD This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of£600,000.00 (Six Hundred Thousand Great British Pounds)and a brand newtoyota car (2009 Toyota camry) International programs held June 13TH 2009in the London Uk as our car sales promotion.  The selection process was carried out through random selection in ourcomputerized email selection system from a database of over 250,000 emailaddresses drawn from all the continents of the world. This Toyota car Lottery is approved by the British Gaming Board and alsoLicensed by the The International Association of Gaming Regulators(IAGR).This promotional car lottery is the tenth of its kind and we intend tosensitize the public. To begin the processing of your prize you are to contact our accreditedPrize fiduciary Agent as stated below: MR.JAMES COLETOYOTA CAR PROMOTION DEPARTMENT2 LANSDOWNE ROW, BERKELEY SQUARELONDON, W1J 6H, UNITED KINGDOMEmail: jamescoledept02@hotmail.comPhone Number: +44 70359 12873+44 70359 12866  When contacting him, please provide him with your {secret pinTY7448500 and your reference number 799BV90}.You are also advised toprovidehim with the under listed information as soon as possible: CLAIMS REQURIEMENTS:1.Name in Full2.Address3.Nationality4.Age5.Sex6.Occupation7P  hone/Fax8.Present Country Pls Note by sign of (X) how you want your winning amount to reach you.1) BY BANK WIRE TRANSFER2) BY OUR ACCREDITED COURIER SERVICE. GET IN TOUCH WITH THE PRIZE FIDUCIARY CLAIMS AGENT THROUGH HIS PRIVATEEMAIL: jamescoledept02@hotmail.com If you do not contact the claims agent within {10} working days of thisnotification,your winnings would be revoked. Winners are advised to keeptheir winning details/information from the public to avoid fraudulentclaim(IMPORTANT) pending the transfer/claim by Winner. Accept my hearty congratulations once again! RegardsMrs. Sarah WilliamsLottery Manager.

----------


## om faisal

Full view
  This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CALL FOR CLAIMS MR JAMES COLE ON (+44 70359 12873) (+44 70359 12866)‏
From:  TOYOTA LOTTERY DEPARTMENT!! (info@toyota.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, June 27, 2009 1:19:49 AM 
To:   

   you have WON $600,000POUNDS CONTACTjamescoledept04@hotmail.com WITH PERSONAL details.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

TOYOTA PRIZE AWARD!!‏
From:  TOYOTA CAR PROMOTION DEPARTMENT (info@toyota.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, June 27, 2009 12:38:12 AM 
To:   

TOYOTA CAR PROMOTION DEPARTMENTTOYOTA MOTOR SALES,UNITED KINGDOM, INC.2 LANSDOWNE ROW, BERKELEY SQUARELONDON, W1J 6H, UNITED KINGDOMCongratulation Dear Lottery Winner,YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS HAS WON THE 2009 TOYOTA PRIZE AWARDThis is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of£600,000.00 (Six Hundred Thousand Great British Pounds)and a brand newtoyota car (2009 Toyota camry) International programs held June 13TH 2009in the London Uk as our car sales promotion.The selection process was carried out through random selection in ourcomputerized email selection system from a database of over 250,000 emailaddresses drawn from all the continents of the world.This Toyota car Lottery is approved by the British Gaming Board and alsoLicensed by the The International Association of Gaming Regulators(IAGR).This promotional car lottery is the tenth of its kind and we intend tosensitize the public.To begin the processing of your prize you are to contact our accreditedPrize fiduciary Agent as stated below:MR.Van BarryTOYOTA CAR PROMOTION DEPARTMENT2 LANSDOWNE ROW, BERKELEY SQUARELONDON, W1J 6H, UNITED KINGDOMEmail: jamescoledept04@hotmail.comPhone Number: +44 70359 12873+44 70359 12866When contacting him, please provide him with your {secret pinTY7448500 and your reference number 799BV90}.You are also advised to providehim with the under listed information as soon as possible:CLAIMS REQURIEMENTS:1.Name in Full2.Address3.Nationality4.Age5.Sex6.Occupation7P  hone/Fax8.Present CountryPls Note by sign of (X) how you want your winning amount to reach you.1) BY BANK WIRE TRANSFER2) BY OUR ACCREDITED COURIER SERVICE.GET IN TOUCH WITH THE PRIZE FIDUCIARY CLAIMS AGENT THROUGH HIS PRIVATEEMAIL: jamescoledept04@hotmail.comIf you do not contact the claims agent within {10} working days of thisnotification,your winnings would be revoked. Winners are advised to keeptheir winning details/information from the public to avoid fraudulentclaim(IMPORTANT) pending the transfer/claim by Winner.Accept my hearty congratulations once again!RegardsMrs. Sarah WilliamsLottery Manager.

----------


## om faisal

From Mrs. Suha Arafat of Palestinian Leader (STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL)‏
From:  suha arafat (suhaarafat00132@msn.com)  
Sent: Tuesday, May 05, 2009 1 :27: 35 PM 
To:   

From Mrs. Suha Arafat 

Private Email: suha022a@gmail.com 



                                                                STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL 

Dear Intending partner,

This mail may not be surprising to you if you have been following current events in the I international media with reference to the Middle East and Palestine in particular, I am Mrs.SUHA ARAFAT the wife of YASSER ARAFAT, the Palestinian Leader who died recently in Paris. 



Since his death and even prior to the announcement, I have been thrown into a state of
antagonism, confusion, humiliation, frustration and hopelessness by the present leadership of the Palestinian Liberation Organization and the new Prime Minister. 

</ STRONG>  

 I have even been subjected to physical and psychological torture. As a widow that is so
traumatized, I have lost confidence with everybody in the country at the moment.

You must have heard over the media reports and the Internet on the discovery of some fund in my husband secret bank account and companies and the allegations of some huge sums of money deposited by my husband in my name of which I have refuses to disclose or give up to the corrupt Palestine Government. 



In fact the total sum allegedly discovered by the Government so far is in the tune of about $6.5 Billion Dollars. And they are not relenting on their effort to make me poor for life. 

As you know, hence my desire for a foreign assistance. 

You can visit the broadcast below for better understanding of what I am talking about;
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/mid...st/3479937.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/mid...st/3995769.stm

I have deposited the sum of 20 million dollars with a private security firm abroad whose name is withheld for now until we open communication. I shall be grateful if you could receive this fund into your bank account for safe keeping and any Investment opportunity. 

This arrangement is known to you and my personal Attorney. He might be dealing with you directly for security reasons as the case may be. In view of the above, if you are willing to assist for our mutual benefits, we will have to negotiate on your Percentage share of the $20,000,000 that will be kept in your position for a while and invested in your name for my
trust. 

Please if you are honest, I am going to entrust more funds in your care as this is one of the legacy we keep for our children. In case you don't accept please do not let me out to the security and international media as I am giving you this information in total trust and confidence I will greatly appreciate if you accept my proposal in good faith. 


 Mrs. Suha Arafat 

On be-half of my family.

----------


## om faisal

Notification Letter‏
From:  UK National Lotto (results@national-lottery.eu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 30, 2009 4 :20: 37 AM 
To:   

UK NATIONAL LOTTO GROUP16, TOLPITS LANE, WATFORD,HERTS WD18 9RN UNITED KINGDOM. Reference #: UK/90G3825H9/08BCash Prize: 782,000.00GBP  Congratulations,This is an e-mail notification to inform you that your e-mail address has won you a cash prize of 782,000.00GBP on our online sweepstakes promotion draws held on Saturday, 27th of June, 2009 in London, United Kingdom.  Your e-mail address attached to ticket number: 112-0745-810-264 with Serial number 0152-12 drew the lucky Numbers: 11-24-14-36-08, and a bonus number of 18 which subsequently won you the lottery in the 2nd category.  To file for claim, do contact our claims agent via e-mail as given below providing your reference #(same as above), full name(s), full address(s), telephone #, nationality & country of residence;  Mr. Paul Wilberte-mail: p.wilbert@elottopromo-uk.comTel: (+44)0704-571-4923 Kindly note that the requested information will be used to process your claim for due remittance of your prize money. Thus, ensure to provide accurate details to avoid complications and ease remittance proceedings.  Congratulations from all members and staffs of this promotion.  Your's Truly,Prof. John Dawson.Online Co-ordinator.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

United nations‏
From:  foreverhealthysx@nb.aibn.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 02, 2009 10:43:24 AM 
To:  info@winner.org

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONFIDENTIAL MESSAGE.‏
From:  DR WILLIAMS ATTAH (drwilliam_1114@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 01, 2009 9 :11: 23 AM 
To:  




From Dr. Williams,
Eco Bank Manager,
Accra Ghana.

Attn Sir,

I got your contact during my search for a reliable, honest and a trust Worthy person to entrust this huge transfer project with, and a financial Expert who came in from your country recommended you to me, my name is Dr.Williams. I am the manager of the Eco Bank Accra first light branch.

I Am a Ghanaian divorced with no kids, and have contacted so that this Transaction can benefit the both of us, knowing you are advanced in age With the fear of God, but if you are not willing to get involved in the Deal, do not REPLY THIS MAIL, as you will never hear from me again.

I am writing to solicit your assistance in the transfer of Us$5,500.000.00.This fund is the excess of what my branch in which I am The manager made as profit during the last year. I have already submitted An approved end of the year report for the year 2007 to my head office Here in Ghana and they will never know of this excess. I have since then, Placed this amount of us$5,500.000.00 on a suspense account without a Beneficiary.

As an officer of the bank, I cannot be directly connected to this money Thus I am impelled to request for your assistance to receive this money Into your bank account.

I intend to part 40% of this fund to you while 60% Shall be for me. I do need to stress that there are practically no risk Involved in this. It's going to be a bank-to-bank transfer. All I need From you is to stand as the original depositor of this fund.

If you accept this offer, I will appreciate your timely response to my private email address; drwilliamsattah@sify.com

With Regards,
Dr. Williams.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

VERY URGENT RESPOND‏
From:  musa.salim02@adinet.com.uy (musa.salim02@adinet.com.uy)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 01, 2009 5:19:44 PM 
To:   

I AM Mr. musa salim,I AM THE FOREIGN REMITTANCE MANAGER OF BANK OF AFRICAN (B.O.A) IN BURKINA FASO. INDICATE YOUR INTEREST TO RECEIVE THE TRANSFER OF US$22.5 MILLION.6O% FOR ME AND 40% FOR YOU,YOU WILL STAND AS NEXT OF KING TO MY LATE CUSTOMER.MR. JOHN KOROVO WHO DIED ON PLANE CRASH ON (MONDAY 31st JULY2005)LEAVING NO BODY BEHIND, AND SEND ALLYOUR INFORMATOINS TO ENABLE US PROCEED IMMEDIATELY .THIS IS MY EMAIL ADDRES(musa.salim32@live.fr ) FROM MR MUSA SALIM

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
URGENT‏
From:  larry martins (lamaar2@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 01, 2009 8:55:03 PM 
To:   



Hello,  
I am contacting you regarding a venture through which we both can come on a substantial amount of money. I am Larry Martins, I represented a client who passed on intestate and I believe with your assistance we can receive the investments/deposits of my deceased client. 
If you want to know more, write me at( larmartinss@aol.co.uk ) and I will give you more information. 
Regards,
Larry martins

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CALL ME +22678695372 IMMEDIATLEY YOU RECEIVE THIS MAIL.‏
From:  gabrieli drissa (gabrielidrissa_40@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 01, 2009 9:30:26 PM 
To:   

CALL ME +22678695372 IMMEDIATLEY YOU RECEIVE THIS MAIL.

FROM THE DESK OF: MR.IDRISSA GABRIEL. 
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (A.D.B) OUAGADOUGOU 

BURKINA-FASO, WEST AFRICA . 

My dear 

I am contacting you in regards to a business transfer of a huge sum of money from a deceased account. Though I know that a transaction of this magnitude will make anyone apprehensive and worried, but I am assuring you that all will be well at the end of the day. 

I decided to contact you due to the urgency of this transaction. 
PROPOSITION; I discovered an abundant sum of $7.3M (SEVEN MILLION Three Hundred thousand United States Dollars) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customers who died along with his entire family. Since his death, none of his next-of-kin or relations has come forward to lay claims to this money as the heir. I cannot release the fund from his account unless someone applies for claim as the next-of-kin to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines. 

Upon this discovery, I now seek your permission to have you stand as a next of kin to the deceased as all documentations will be carefully worked out by me for the funds $7.3M (SEVEN  MILLION Three Five Hundred thousand United states Dollars) to be released in your favour as the beneficiary's next of kin. It may interest you to note that I have secured from the probate an order of madamus to locate any of deceased beneficiaries. Please acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by furnishing me with the following; 

1. Your Full Names and Address. 
2. Direct Telephone and Fax numbers. 
3. Your Occupaction. 
4. Company names. 
5. Your age and status. 

These requirements will enable me file a letter of claim to the appropriate departments for necessary approvals in your favour before the transfer can be made. I shall be compensating you with 40% percent on final conclusion of this project, while the rest 60% percent shall be for me. Your share stays with you while the rest shall be for me for investment purposes in your country. If this proposal is acceptable by you, do not take undue advantage of the trust I have bestowed in you. Reply to my private email:  idrissagabriel2009@voila.fr 

Waiting to hear from you urgent. 

Regards to your family 

MR. IDRISSA GABRIEL.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Email Just Won £1,500,000 GBP‏
From:  Uk National Lottery (winners@nationallottery.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 01, 2009 11:46:04 PM 
To:  



 Your email ID has been awarded £1,500,000 GBP in the UK EMail PROMO,Replyus with your info: (contact.jakeanthony12@googlemail.com) Name:....................Country:.................  Sex:.....................Age: .....................Addres:................... RegardsMrs Amanda Collins

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

The BMW Automobile Company 2009 winner Final Update‏
From:  MARIA DE LAS MERCEDES RODRIGUEZ-MARIBONA CAMPA (mlasrc@educastur.princast.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 02, 2009 6:45:48 AM 
To:  


Dear Bmw Promotion winner 2009,You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP contact Mr. Alex Jeferson, BMW Agent To Claim Email: assign-alexjeferson1@hotmail.com with RefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09, Name, Country, Age and Phone no. Regards,Mr. Larry Duke.

----------


## om faisal

FROM:DR ADAMS ABADI
BILL AND EXCHANGE DEPARTMENT,
BANK OF AFRICA(B.O.A),
OUAGADOUGOU,BURKINA-FASO.
Dear friend,
I know that this letter may come to you as a suprise. I got your contact address from the Internet when I was searching for a business partner. My name is DR ADAMS ABADI I am the Bill and Exchange Manager of bank of africa (B.O.A) ,Ouagadouguo Burkina Faso. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of USD$25. Million (TWENTY FIVE MILLION U.S DOLLARS).
In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died along with his wife and children in a plane crash in a year 2000 plane crash happened in america . Since we got information about his death, the bank have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as the next of kin or relation to the deceased,For more informations about the crash you can visit this site: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm
as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him in the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this business proposals to you and release the money to you as next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it because I don't want the money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed Bill.
The request of foreigner in this transaction is necessary because our late customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner. I have agreed that 40% of this money will be for you as foreigner partner in respect to the provision of a foreign account.10% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 50% would be for me, after which I shall visit your country for disbursement according to the percentages indicated. Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Yours Sincerely,
Your،s faithfully,
DR ADAMS ABADI

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

United nations‏
From:  foreverhealthysx@nb.aibn.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 02, 2009 5:43:24 PM 
To:  info@winner.org 

United Nations has awarded a prize donation of 950,500.00USD Email.Provide the below details: send your information to Dr Extrada Email(u_cashgrant1@yahoo.com.hk) Sincerely,Mrs. Ban Ki-moon

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

This is Secret And Confidential


From:  omar lbrahim (omarlbrahim_0040@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 03, 2009 8 :51: 26 AM 
To:  



Dear Friend, 

Please Read Carefully, This is Secret And Confidential.
I Hope You Are Well Today. 

I am the Manager of Audit and account dept of our bank, with due respect i decided to contact you over this business financial transaction worth the sum of FIFTEEN MILLION, TWO HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS ( 15.2Million USD ) in other to entrust this fund into your bank account.

This is an abandoned fund that belongs to one of our bank customers who died along with his entire family in a plane crash disaster years ago. 

I was very fortune to meet the deceased file when i was arranging the old and abandoned customers files of 2001-2002 in other to submit to the bank managements accordingly for documentation purposes. 

Following our banking financial policy, it was obviously indicated and signed law fully that if such money remains unclaimed after Ten years without somebody been a foreigner apply and claim the fund as the next of kin or relation of the deceased customer, the money will be transferred into the Bank Treasury as an unclaimed fund.

So the request of you as a foreigner is necessarily needed for this claim because a citizen of Burkina Faso cannot come forward to claim the fund because the law does not permit an indigene to claim such fund Since the real beneficary of the fund is died,

the bank are expecting the next of kin or anyone been a relation to apply for the release of the fund to him or her without delay but unfortunately i learnt through the investigations which I carried out that there is nobody behind who can come and claim the fund.

Therefore i want you to assist and apply to the bank with your reliable bank account details where our bank will transfer the fund into and immediately the fund is transferred into your account ,i will share the fund according to the percentage indicated below. 

(50%) of the total fund will be for me, (40%) for you in provision of the Bank account and assistance, while (5%) will be for unexpected expenses during the transfer, and (5%) will be preserved for helping the helpless people, like charity organization and motherless babies. 

Thereafter you will help me to visit your country for sharing the money according to the percentage indicated above. 

And for the immediate transfer of this fund into your bank account as arranged, you must apply first to the bank as the only existing next of kin to the deceased customer and after approval which will take place immediately as you applied, the transfer of the fund into your nominated bank account will proceed. 

Please note that you should keep this business as Top Secret until you confirm the transfer into the bank account which you will provide. And there is NO RISK in this business if you can be following my instructions as an insider here in the bank. 

The bank will forward to you all necessary documents related to the transfer and which will prove that you make a legal claim of inheritance. 

And i want you to assure me solemnly that you are trsutwothy,reliable,honest and capable to avoid cheating me in this business. If you are really sure of your integerity, 

Reply immediatelly you receive this mail for more detailed information on how the process to transfer the fund into your account will be.  

Am looking forward hearing from you.

Yours faithfully, 
Mr Omar lbrahim.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REPLY ASAP‏
From:  Oscar Roberto (osroberto_16@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 04, 2009 1:47:54 AM 
To:   

MR.Frank Abel
BRANCH MANAGER
Banco pinchincha Quito Ecuador.

Hello Dear,

               My name is Oscar Roberto, I am the branch manager of the Banco pinchincha Quito Ecuador. I got your information during my search through the Internet. I am 46years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It may interest you to hear that I am a Man of peace and I don't want problem, but I do not know how you will feel about this because you may have double mind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are not going to regret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope that we can assist each other. But if you don't want this business offer kindly forget it and I will not contact you again.

               I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, as the regional manager of Banco pinchincha Quito Ecuador; it is my duty to send in a financial report to my head office in the capital city (Quito Ecuador) at the end of each year. On the course of the last year 2008 end of last year report, I discovered that my branch in which I am the manager made three million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar [3, 750.000.00] which my head office is not aware of it and will never be aware of. I have since place this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without any beneficiary.

               As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund, so this informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you can assist and receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE. Mean While you will have 35% of the total fund, Note there are practically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to stand claim as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designated bank account.

               If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much as soon as I receive your response I will give you details on how we can achieve it successfully. Please contact me with this email address: osroberto@sify.com

Best Regards
Mr. Oscar Roberto

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Dear Friend,‏
From:  zanko ali (zanko.ali.61@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 04, 2009 1:38:35 AM 
To:  


Dear Friend, 

How are you doing together with your entire family, I hope all is well? I am contacting you for a confidential business proposal and please carefully read and understand my reason of contacting you through email. My Name is Mr.ZANKO  ALI . Working with Foreign Remittance Unit African Development Bank (ADB). 

Here. I am contacting you because of an abandoned fund which was deposited by a late customer of this bank called Mr. Rafik Bahaa Edine Hariri. 

My stand to contact you now is that, a foreign has the legal right to put claim to such deposit followed by you will proof your claim with the bank. Therefore, I want you to apply as his business partner. 
And all the information and data's you will need to make successful claim of this fund in the bank here are fully ready with me here. 

Note Well: Please urgently confirm your willingness and interest to assist me by filling and sending back to me the needed information below.  1.   Your full name; 2.   Your phone Telephone and fax numbers ;  3.   Your age;  4.   Your sex;  5.   Your occupation;  6.   Your country and city.


Thanks and best regards.
This is my telephone number. ( 00226 71359636 ) 
MR. ZANKO  ALI   M.sc (ECONS)
zanko.ali6@gmail.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Best regards!‏
From:  Mr. Benjamin Abeeku (zenithbgltd@zeniith.ccom)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 04, 2009 12:41:21 AM 
To:   



Best regards!

This mail may be surprise to you, My name is Mr. Benjamin Abeeku, The regional Manager of The Zenith Bank PLC, Tema Branch, Republic of Ghana, West Africa. I am 52 years. I am a man of PEACE and only hope we can assist each other so, if you don't want this business offer kindly forget it, as I will not contact you again. I got your reputable information on the internet.

I am introducing financial deal that will benefit I and you. As The General Manager of The Zenith Bank PLC, Tema Branch, it is my duty to prepare an Annual Financial Report to my bank head office in Accra-Ghana at the end of every year. In the course of the last year 2008 end of the year Financial Report, I discovered that my branch made excess profit of about Seven Million Five Hundred Thousand Dollars [USD$7,500,000.00] which my bank head office are not aware of and will never be aware of.

I have deposited the fund in a SUNDRY ESCROW ACCOUNT (SUNDRY ESCROW ACCOUNT is a special type of bank account where funds without a beneficiary are deposited for a specified period of time before the fund is confiscated by the bank management). As an officer of the bank I cannot be directly linked to this money, so that is why I am contacting you for us to work together so that you can assist me and receive this fund into your bank account in your country for us to SHARE.

I offer to share the fund 45% for you and 55% for me but you will keep my own 55% in your bank account till I join you in your country for the sharing/investment of my own share of the fund. As soon as I receive your reply, I will give more details on how we can achieve it successfully.

Best regards,
Mr. Benjamin Abeeku.
Mobile: +233245639333.

----------


## om faisal

HYUNDAI AUTOMOBILE SUPPORT PROMO.Customer Service Department St. Johns Court - Easton StreetHP11 1JX - High WycombeBuckinghamshireUnited Kingdom  Reference Number: DF-100511Batch Number: 074/05/ZY369  WINNING NOTIFICATION:  In the final draw of 2009 Your e-mail address attached to Ticket Number:8603775966738 with the following Winning Numbers: 6, 18, 40, 43, 47, 49, 32(bonus no.32) has won you £500,000.00 G.B.P. (Five Hundred thousand GreatBritish Pounds) in the ongoing HYUNDAI AUTOMOBILE 2009 awareness programlottery.You are to contact Mr.Rice Cooke the fiduciary agent via email(hyundaidpt12345@9.cn) Tel: +44-703-5979-396 with the information statedbelow to validate your claims:  1.FULL NAMES OF BENEFICIARY:2.RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS:3.DATE AND PLACE OF BIRTH:4.PHONE/FAX NUMBERS:5.NAME AND ADDRESS OF NEXT OF KIN:6.SEX:7.OCCUPATION:8.MARITAL STATUS:9.AMOUNT WON:10.WINNING EMAIL:11.NATIONALITY: N.B. Your response should be sent to (hyundaidpt12345@9.cn) as email sent toany other address will not be attended to. Yours SincerelyChristal LiddellAnnouncer Hyundai Lottery

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Email Owner‏
From:  Hyundai Notification Center (hyundai@national.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 04, 2009 8:14:41 AM 
To:  


HYUNDAI AUTOMOBILE SUPPORT PROMO.Customer Service Department St. Johns Court - Easton StreetHP11 1JX - High WycombeBuckinghamshireUnited Kingdom  Reference Number: DF-100511Batch Number: 074/05/ZY369  WINNING NOTIFICATION:  In the final draw of 2009 Your e-mail address attached to Ticket Number:8603775966738 with the following Winning Numbers: 6, 18, 40, 43, 47, 49, 32(bonus no.32) has won you £500,000.00 G.B.P. (Five Hundred thousand GreatBritish Pounds) in the ongoing HYUNDAI AUTOMOBILE 2009 awareness programlottery.You are to contact Mr.Rice Cooke the fiduciary agent via email(hyundaidpt12345@9.cn) Tel: +44-703-5979-396 with the information statedbelow to validate your claims:  1.FULL NAMES OF BENEFICIARY:2.RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS:3.DATE AND PLACE OF BIRTH:4.PHONE/FAX NUMBERS:5.NAME AND ADDRESS OF NEXT OF KIN:6.SEX:7.OCCUPATION:8.MARITAL STATUS:9.AMOUNT WON:10.WINNING EMAIL:11.NATIONALITY: N.B. Your response should be sent to (hyundaidpt12345@9.cn) as email sent toany other address will not be attended to. Yours SincerelyChristal LiddellAnnouncer Hyundai Lottery

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOUR URGENT RESPONSE NEEDED....‏


From:  Musa Mohammed (musamohammed40002@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 04, 2009 2 :53: 15 PM 
To:  



From The Desk Of  Musa Mohammed.Bill And
Exchange Manager Foreign Remittance Dept
(Bank of  Africa)Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. 
West Africa. 

Attention: Sir/Madam, 

I sourced your email from a human resource profile database in the chamber, my name is Musa Mohammed. an account officer to late Mr. Morris Thompson from America who is an gold merchant Agent here in ouagadougou burkina faso, a well known Philanthropist before he died. He made a Will stating that $15.5M(Fifteen million, five hundred thousand U.S. dollars only) should be given to an citizen of our choice overseas.   I have madearandom draw and your e-mail address was picked as the beneficiary to this Will.

 I am particularly interested in securing this money from the Bank because they have issued a notice instructing me been the account officer to produce the beneficiary of this before end of this 2009 else  the money will be credited to the Government treasury as per law here. 

 It is my utmost desire to execute the Will of my late client Mr. Morris Thompson since he is no more alive, both wife Thelma Thompson, and daughter Sheryl Thompson. Please for more details concerning him and how he died, If you are interested, you are required to contact me immediately to start the documentation process  with the help of a legal practitioner. I urge you to contact me immediately for further details bearing in mind that the Bank has given us a date limit, Please act fast.

I await your urgent response. 

Mr Musa Mohammed.

Bank of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. West Africa

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Donation Grant (donation@mail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 04, 2009 8:43:42 AM 
To:   

Office Of the Senate HouseFederal Republic of NigeriaCommittee on Foreign Payment(Resolutions Panel on Contract Payment)Ikoyi-Lagos, Nigeria.Our Ref: FGN /SNT/STBYour Ref: FGN/WPL/QXL Attention Beneficiary: Congratulations as we bring to your notice your Senate Donation Grant from the office of the senate. Your email address attached drew the lucky winning number and you have emerge the beneficiary of $800.000.00 USD(Eight Hundred Thousand Dollars) in cash credited to code number (M17269). Be inform that your Donation funds of $800.000.00 USD has been deposited in our affiliated bank. You are advice to go ahead and contact the bank for the transfer of your total funds which by now has already been encoded in a bank transfer code. Once again congratulation. All you need to do now is to visit the Transfering bank with the details below to enable them commence with the transfer: CONTACT DETAILS TO THE BANK ==============================BANK NAME:Oceanic Bank International PLCBANK ADDRESS:14th Floor 51/55 Broad Street , P. M.B 12147 Lagos State-Nigeria.DEPARTMENT: Accounts Department.FINICIAL/PUBLIC RELATION MANAGER: Rev. Morgan WalterTELEPHONE: {+234}-803-915-5833EMAIL: claimsdept@8u8.hk PROVIDE THE BANK WITH THE BELOW DETAILS FOR TRANSFER PROCEEDINGS:================================ [1]. Full Names:[2]. Home Address:[3.] Age.[4]. Sex:[5]. Occupation:[6]. Phone Number:[7]. Nationality:[8]. Country:================================ When sending an email to the accounts department you should note the following. You should write the bank and let them know you wish to Transfer your donation funds to your account. You should supply them with the encoded transfer code worth $800.000.00 USD (M17269) Again the code is M17269 Remember that after they must have opened up a new bank account for you. You will then be able to login and transfer your money from online to your country. Note that you only have a deadline of two weeks from now to complete the transfer of your prize money.Therefore you should act as quickly as possible. Once again congratulations and Enjoy Your Funds. Kindest Regards,(Sen). David MarkSenate President. -- 此電子郵件內容已經被 MailScanner 掃描.且被視為是無毒的.MailScanner 感謝 transtec Computers 的大力支援.

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Check out this fun site from Clicks & Wishes‏
From:  services@clickwishes.com on behalf of michael.lexington22@gmail.com (michael.lexington22@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 08, 2009 4:21:48 PM 
To:   


Dear E-mail Bearer,2009 Anniversary Draws. Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their BETA patronage attaching personalized email addresses to ticket numbers :56475600545188 with Serial no:2113-05 and drew the lucky numbers 9-21-17-39-23-13(20)You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of £1,000000(One Million Great Britain pounds)in cash credited to file KTU/9023118308/03.This is from a total cash prize of £15,000000( Fifteen million Great Britain pounds sterling's)shared amongst the(15)lucky winners in this category. contact our fiduciary agent for claims with the contact belowMr Michael Lexington.Email:michaellexington@gmail.com Tel:+447045-740-682Tel:+447045-774-3111.Full Name:2.Full Address:3.Status:4.Occupation:5.Phone Number:6.Country:7.AgeCongratulation!!Sincerely,Ri  chard Llyods http://www.clickwishes.com/surprise/...p&source=cw100 OR Copy and paste the above link into your web browser's "address" window. Thank you for using Clicks & Wishes by American Greetings!

----------


## om faisal

Officail Notification (MCS-26798/096)‏
From:  luckywinners2009@alice.it 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 08, 2009 5:54:15 AM 
To:   

YOUR EMAIL EMERGED  3RD PRIZE WINNER IN THE 2009 MICROSOFT PRODUCTS PROMO; YOU HAVE WON GBP£850,000.00. CONTACT  Mr.Elden Woods,VIA EMAIL: mr_eldenwoods@hotmail.co.uk Phone:  +44 704 596 2246  FOR
VALIDATION.



Alice Messenger ;-) chatti anche con gli amici di Windows Live Messenger e tutti i telefonini TIM!
Vai su http://maileservizi.alice.it/alice_m...tml?pmk=footer

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Check out this fun site from Clicks & Wishes‏
From:  services@clickwishes.com on behalf of michael.lexington22@gmail.com (michael.lexington22@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 08, 2009 4:21:48 PM 
To:  dr_hytham@hotmail.com 

Dear E-mail Bearer,2009 Anniversary Draws. Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their BETA patronage attaching personalized email addresses to ticket numbers :56475600545188 with Serial no:2113-05 and drew the lucky numbers 9-21-17-39-23-13(20)You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of £1,000000(One Million Great Britain pounds)in cash credited to file KTU/9023118308/03.This is from a total cash prize of £15,000000( Fifteen million Great Britain pounds sterling's)shared amongst the(15)lucky winners in this category. contact our fiduciary agent for claims with the contact belowMr Michael Lexington.Email:michaellexington@gmail.com Tel:+447045-740-682Tel:+447045-774-3111.Full Name:2.Full Address:3.Status:4.Occupation:5.Phone Number:6.Country:7.AgeCongratulation!!Sincerely,Ri  chard Llyods http://www.clickwishes.com/surprise/...p&source=cw100 OR Copy and paste the above link into your web browser's "address" window. Thank you for using Clicks & Wishes by American Greetings!

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Officail Notification (MCS-26798/096)‏
From:  luckywinners2009@alice.it 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 07, 2009 10:54:15 PM 
To:   

YOUR EMAIL EMERGED  3RD PRIZE WINNER IN THE 2009 MICROSOFT PRODUCTS PROMO; YOU HAVE WON GBP£850,000.00. CONTACT  Mr.Elden Woods,VIA EMAIL: mr_eldenwoods@hotmail.co.uk Phone:  +44 704 596 2246  FOR
VALIDATION.



Alice Messenger ;-) chatti anche con gli amici di Windows Live Messenger e tutti i telefonini TIM!
Vai su http://maileservizi.alice.it/alice_messenger/index

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
America celebrates Independence Day‏
From:  USA Green Card (lottery@usa-green-card.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 06, 2009 6 :31: 56 PM 
To:   

2009 US Visa Lottery
Application ID:  #1411925
Regular Fee:  US$75
Reduced Fee:  US$60 (until July 15)

To celebrate Independence Day in the United States, receive a 20% discount and free airfare when you complete your US Visa Lottery registration by July 15!
http://www.usa-green-card.com

haitham:

Your registration in this year's program is incomplete because you have not paid the application fee.

Complete your registration today to become one of this year's US visa winners!

Receive permanent visas so you and your family can live and work in the US. 
Get free airfare to the US when you receive your visa. 
Enjoy health, education, and employment opportunities and benefits. 
Save 20% if you pay before July 15.
Pay by Internet:

Login to your account to pay with a credit or debit card:

Login URL:  http://www.usa-green-card.com/GC2_Ac...dminLogin.aspx
User Name:  x1103157A
Password:  GIDAYF56

Enter this discount code to pay the reduced fee:  50048325

Pay by Mail:

You can also mail your payment (cash, cheque, money order, or travelers cheques) to:

USA Green Card
Astor Station, PO Box 231117
Boston, MA  02123-1117  USA

Pay by Western Union: 

Use the blue payment form ("Quick Pay" service) and provide the following information:

Company Name:  USA Green Card
Company Code:  UGC MA
Location:  Boston, Massachusetts
Country:  USA
Account/Reference:  x1103157A
Amount:  US$60

After you send your payment, please provide us with the Money Transfer Control Number so we can verify your payment and update your account status.

Encourage your friends and family to participate today!  Complete information about the US Immigration Lottery is always available at the USA Green Card web site:  http://www.usa-green-card.com

USA Green Card
Astor Station, PO Box 231117
Boston, MA  02123-1117  USA
WEB:  http://www.usa-green-card.com
EMAIL:  lottery@usa-green-card.com

If you have already paid your registration in the 2009 program, please disregard this message.  You can verify the status of your application by accessing your online user account at any time.





The Green Card Lottery is an official US Government program:  US Congress 1990 Immigration Act 203 Sec. 203. [8 U.S.C. 1153] (c).  If you do not wish to receive future notices, please respond to this message with "delist" in the subject line.

----------


## om faisal

Dearest one‏
From:  hana_dau100@yahoo.com (hanadauda100@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 06, 2009 6 :35: 58 AM 
To:  nashwanhelali@hotmail.com 

Dearest one.
  I used this means of communications because of time Shortage, so please kindly bear with me.

However, permit me to inform you of my desire of going into business relationship with you.
I am HANA DAUDA the only child of late Mr and Mrs SANI DAUDA, My father was a very wealthy GOLD merchant based in MONROVIA, the economic capital of LIBERIA before he was poisoned to death by his business associates on one of their outing to discuss on a business deal.

When my mother died on the 21St October
1985, my father took me so special because I am motherless. Before the death of my father on 29 Th June 2002 in a private hospital here in ghana. He secretly called me on his bedside and told me that he has a sum of US$ 6,200,000 ( SIX million TWO hundred thousand, United states Dollars) left in a suspens account in a local bank here in ghana, that he used my name as his only daughter for the next of kin in deposit of the fund.

He also explained to me that it was because of this
wealth that he was poisoned by his business
associates, that I should seek for a foreign partner in a country of my choice where I will transfer this money and use it for investment purpose, (such as real estate management). I am honourably seeking your assistance in the following ways.

(1To provide a bank account where this money would be transferred to)
(2To serve as the guardian of this fund since I am a girl of 23years)
(3To make arrangement for me to come over to your country after the money has been transferred. Moreover,  I am willing to offer you 15% of the total sum as compensation for your effort / input after the successful transfer of this fund to your norminated account in overseas.

Furthermore, you can indicate your option towards assisting me as I believe that this transaction would be concluded within seven (7) days you signify interest to assist me.  I will appreciate your early
respones. Anticiapting to hear from you soon.

BEST REGARD

HANA DAUDA

----------


## om faisal

Reference Number: DF-100511‏
From:  Hyundai Dept (hyundaipromo@hyundai.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 04, 2009 9:50:31 PM 
To: 


 Reference Number: DF-100511Batch Number: 074/05/ZY369You have just won £500,000.00 G.B.P. in the ongoing HYUNDAI AUTOMOBILE2009 awareness program lottery. You are to contact Mr. RICE COOKE(hyundaidpt12345@9.cn) Telephone: +44-703-5979-396 with your (1) Name (2)Address (3) Telephone number (4) Sex (5) Nationality.(6)Occupation (7) Age

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
contact Mr.Rice Cooke‏
From:  Hannah Shaner (hshaner@indstate.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 09, 2009 3:02:42 AM 
To:  

HYUNDAI AUTOMOBILE SUPPORT PROMO.
Customer Service Department

St. Johns Court - Easton Street
HP11 1JX - High Wycombe
Buckinghamshire
United Kingdom


Reference Number: DF-100511
Batch Number: 074/05/ZY369                                               


WINNING NOTIFICATION:


In the final draw of 2009 Your e-mail address attached to Ticket Number: 8603775966738 with the following Winning Numbers: 6, 18, 40, 43, 47, 49, 32 (bonus no.32) has won you £500,000.00 G.B.P. (Five Hundred thousand Great British Pounds) in the ongoing HYUNDAI AUTOMOBILE 2009 awareness program lottery.
You are to contact Mr.Rice Cooke the fiduciary agent via email (hyundaidpt01@9.cn) Tel: +44-703-5979-396 with the information stated below  to validate your claims:


1.FULL NAMES OF BENEFICIARY: 
2.RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS: 
3.DATE AND PLACE OF BIRTH: 
4.PHONE/FAX NUMBERS: 
5.NAME AND ADDRESS OF NEXT OF KIN: 
6.SEX: 
7.OCCUPATION: 
8.MARITAL STATUS: 
9.AMOUNT WON:
10.WINNING EMAIL:
11.NATIONALITY: 

N.B. Your response should be sent to (hyundaidpt01@9.cn) as email sent to any other address will not be attended to.

Yours Sincerely
Hannah Shaner
Announcer Hyundai Lottery

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
REQUEST FOR URGENT ASSISTANCE.CALL +226 78666175‏
From:  mr moses (moses.36@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 08, 2009 7:07:00 PM 
To:   

I.AM MR MOSES ADAM , THE FOREIGN REMITTANCE MANAGER OF(BOA) BANK  AFRICA IN BURKINA FASO.INDICATE YOUR INTRESTT TORECEIVE THE TRANSFER OF US$25 MILLION.US DOLLAS. 50% FOR ME AND 40%FOR YOU,10% FOR ANY  INCURABLE   EXPENSES THAT WILL COME DURING THE TRANSFER, YOU WILL STAND AS NEXT OF KING TO MY LATECUSTOMER MR.JOHN KOROVO WHO  DIED ON PLANE CRASH ON (Kenya Plane Crash 2003.)LIVING NO BODY BEHIND .
You can view this site to know more.
http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/africa...ash/index.html
CONTACT ME FOR MONRE DETAILS ABOUT THE DECEASED
(CUSTOMER, AND YOU SEND ALL BELOW  INFORMATOIN TO ME.

YOUR NAME..
PHON....
NUMBER..YOUR AGE......
OCCUPATOIN....
COUNTRY.......
THANKS FROM MR. MOSES ADAM +226 78666175‏

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

USD$3,100,000.00 as be given to you, in the in the ongoing Islamic Relief cash Donations attached is your qualification number (ISL/004/NED/009) CONTACT PERSON Dr. SAYED ALI TEL: +44-702-406-1772 EMAIL: islmicdonations@googlemail.com‏
From:  ISLAMIC AWARD 2009 (rick_miller@cox.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 08, 2009 10:01:37 AM 
To:

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

bank transfers and westernunon deals fresh tools for sale‏

From:  farouk mohammed (faroukdeal4@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 08, 2009 3 :06: 33 PM 
To:  

 deals now available from farouk hack
i deal in 
1)westernunion
Transfer to your name or any name 
GEt a bug or westernunion for country and get your own mtcns

2)Bank transfers and login
usa  example boa citi wellsfargo  uk  hsbc abbey
and for europe and asia
3)new preconfigured webmails and smtps
no hacked ones only paid for hosts
lasts 3 weeks  6weeks or 3months

4)2009 leads from worldwide countries
if you are interested in any of this deals meet me on  yahoomessenger or send me mail at yahoo to 
(farouhack)

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

USD$3,100,000.00 as be given to you, in the in the ongoing Islamic Relief cash Donations attached is your qualification number (ISL/004/NED/009) CONTACT PERSON Dr. SAYED ALI TEL: +44-702-406-1772 EMAIL: islmicdonations@googlemail.com‏
From:  ISLAMIC AWARD 2009 (rick_miller@cox.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 08, 2009 2:43:53 PM 
To:

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

from miss nina minaz‏
From:  Mai Maz (baby4uj@care2.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 08, 2009 1:57:38 AM 
To:  egyhrdmng@yahoo.com 

Hello
My name is Miss Nina Minaz. i am a young girl seeking for your relationship.i have something to discuss with you.i saw your contact today and accepted in you.i will like you to mail me back because i will tell you more of myself. Remember,distance,age or colour will not be a barrier to our relationship. It is only understanding that matters.i am waiting for you reply because i will like to scan my photos to you.
Yours Miss Nina Minaz

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
FROM MS. COLLEN CHANGA‏
From:  Ms. Colleen Changa (colleen.changa@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, July 07, 2009 10 :56: 50 PM 
To:   

From: Ms. Colleen Changa 728 Oxford Road, Louisway Boulevard Johannesburg South Africa. Tel: + 27-782-741-503.  Dear Sir/ Madam.  Don't be surprised to receive this letter from me since you don't know me in person. For the purpose of introduction I am Ms. Colleen Changa from Zimbabwe the daughter of Late Mr. John Changa, who was murdered in the land dispute in Zimbabwe by the agents of the ruling government of President ROBERT MUGABE for his alleged support and sympathy for the opposition MDC PARTY led by the minority white farmers.  My father was among the few black Zimbabwean rich farmers murdered in cold blood by the war veterans backed by the government. Before the death of my father, he went to South Africa to deposit the sum of US$12.8Million (Twelve Million Eight Hundred Thousand United State Dollars) With one of the security company in Johannesburg South Africa, as if he knew the looming danger in ZIMBABWE. The money was deposited as Gold and Diamond worth US$12.8Million, to avoid much demurrage from the security firm. The money was earmarked for the purchase of new machinery and chemicals for the farms and the establishment of new farms in Lesotho and Swaziland. This Land problem arose when President Robert Mugabe introduced a new land act. Which wholly affects the white rich farmers and some few blacks vehemently condemned the Modus operandi adopted by the government.  This resulted to rampart killing and Mob actions. My brother and I are staying in Johannesburg South Africa as Asylum seekers. We have decided to transfer this money to a foreign country where we can invest it. we are having a problem of investing this amount of money in South Africa for the fear of encountering the same experience in future since both countries have the same political policy/law which, does not allow investment hence we are seeking for an asylum or refugee here. I must let you know that this business is 100% risk free and the nature of your business does not necessary matter.  So if you are willing to assist us, my brother and I have agreed to give you 20% of the total money 75% will be for my brother and I to invest in your country through your assistance, the remaining 5% will be mapped out to be used in paying back whatever expenses encountered by both parties during the cause of transferring this fund to your account in your country. Therefore if you are willing and interested to render the needed assistance, endeavor to reply through my mail. I also need your private telephone and fax numbers for easy communication.  Remember that this is highly confidential and success of this business depends on how secret it is kept. Expecting your reply soonest.  Best regards Ms. Colleen Changa (For The Family)  N/B: PLEASE I WILL APPRECIATE IT IF YOU CAN SEND YOUR PRIVATE TELEPHONE, MOBILE AND FAX NUMBER TO INDICATE YOUR INTRESTING IN THIS TRANSACTION AND I ALSO APPOLOGIES FOR BRINGING TO YOU THIS MASSEGE THROUGH MAIL DUE TO OUR REFUGEE STATUS HERE. PLEASE YOU CAN READ ABOUT PROBLEMS IN ZIMBABWE FROM THE LINKS BELOW.  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/afr...ca/1063785.stm   Please kindly assure me that you will act accordingly as I have stated herein. Hoping to receive your reply soonest. You can also contact my brother, Mr. Patrick Changa, on telephone +27-782-741-503.or Email; changa.patrick@gmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend.‏
From:  Mr Ahmed (drbukare01@adinet.com.uy)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 07, 2009 9 :33: 46 PM 
To:  


Dear Friend. 

With due honor and respect, I introduce myself to you for a better relationship. I am Mr  BUKARE AHMED  the Director in charge of Audit/Accounts unit, Foreign Remittance Department of  BANK OF AFRICA  in BURKINA FASO. I have a business proposal in the tune of (US$10.5Million US Dollars) after the successful transfer; we shall share in ratio of 40% for you and 60% for me.Should you be interested, please call me through my private tellephon number 0022676834709  so we can commence all arrangements and i will give you more information on how we would handle this project. Please treat this business with utmost confidentiality and send me the Following:
(1) Full names: 
(2) Private phone number: 
(3) Current residential address:
(4) Occupation: 
(5) Age and Sex: 

Kind Regards, Mr Ahmed Bukare

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOU HAVE WON‏
From:  GOOD NEWS (claim_dep015@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 07, 2009 5:29:21 PM 
To:   



YOU HAVE WON THE SUM OF US$ 2,100,000,00
AND ALSO A FREE TICKET TO 2010 WORLDCUP
HOSTING BY SOUTHAFRICA

PLEASE CONTACT
(MR.VUSI KHUMALO)
YOUR CLAIM AGENT.
FOR YOUR IMMEDIATE PAYMENT
EMAIL: claim_department2010@live.com

REFERENCE NUMBER: LLI/240142/011
BATCH NUMBER: 18/006/1094/LIPDA/SL.

Also fill up the below informations:

1. Full Name
2. Country of Origin
3. Date of Birth
4. Contact Telephone and Fax Number
5. Contact Address..

THIS PROGRAM IS SPONSURED BY: SOUTH AFRICAN LOTTO AUTHORITY. AND SUPPORTED BY: (F?ration Internationale de Football Association) FIFA SUPPORT.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOOD DAY‏
From:  james adjei (jamesadjei25@comcst.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 07, 2009 4:14:46 PM 
To:  

Dear Friend, My name is Mr. James Adjei, The branch manager of InternationalCommercial Bank, Teshie Nungua branch. I am a Ghanaian by birth, 48yrs of age and married with three children.I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us.As the branch manager of the bank, it is my duty to send financialreports to my head office in the capital city of Accra-Ghana. On the course of the last year 2008 end of the year's report, Idiscovered that my branch in which I am the manager, made Nine millionthree hundred us dollars ($9,300,000.00), of which my head office isnot aware and will never be aware of it. I have since then PLACED this fund in an ESCROW CALL ACCOUNT without abeneficiary. As the branch manager of the bank, I cannot be directly connected tothis Money thus, I am impelled to request for your assistance toreceive this money into your bank account. I intend to part 25% ofthis fund to you while 75% shall be saved on my behalf and myinformation technology officer. I do need to assure you that there is no risk involved in thisBusiness. It is going to be a Bank-to-Bank transfer. All I need fromyou is to stand in as the original depositor of this fund. If youaccept this offer, I will appreciate your timely response be informedthat I will be sending you all the in house information's that willhelp in you applying for the administrative wire transfer processingprocedures. When I hear from you. PLEASE INDICATE YOUR INTREST IN THIS PROPOSAL, Mr James Adjei

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ASSALAMU' ALAIKUM.‏
From:  Mohamed Issaka (issakamohamed_9@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 07, 2009 4:07:40 PM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF;MR MOHAMED ISSAKA  

AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (.A.D.B) 

BURKINA FASO. AFRICA.WEST COAST.BRANCH. 

Telephone +22676 79 20 28. 

{USD10,TEN MILLION FIVE HUNDRED AND THIRTY THOUSAND TO TRANSFER} 



 My Dear Friend, 



Good day,With state of Mind. 



I am Mr Mohamed Issaka director incharge OF auditing departments african development BANK OF Africa {A.D.B}. I have urgent and very confidential business proposal for you.An American Gold consultant/contractor with the burkina faso west African Solid Gold Corporation,mr Morris Thompson made a numbered time (Fixed) Deposit for twelve calendar months,valued at US$10,500,30.000.00 (TEN Million Five hundred and Thirty Thousand Dollars) in my branch in ouagadougou burkina faso herein. 



Upon maturity, I sent a routine notification to his forwarding address but got no reply. After a month, we sent a reminder and finally we discovered from his contract employers, the west African Solid Gold Corporation that Morris Thompson died in a plane crash in Alaska Airlines since we got this information about his death. On further investigation, I found out that he died without making (a WILL CLAIM), and all attempts to trace his next of kin was fruitless. 



I therefore made further investigation and discovered that Mr Morris Thompson did not declare any next kin or relations in all his official documents, including his Bank Deposit paperwork in the Bank. This sum of US$10,500,30.000 dollars is still sitting in the Bank and the interest is being rolled over with the principal sum at the end of each year. No one will ever come forward to claim it. According to Laws of Republic OF BURKINA FASO, at the expiration of 4 (four) years, the money will revert to the ownership of the burkina faso Government treasury funds. if nobody applies to claim the fund. Consequently, i am due to retire from office next year 2010/11, 



My proposal is that I will like you tp come in as a next kin/ foreigner to stand in as the next of kin to Mr.Morris Thompson so that the fruits of this old man's labor will not get into the hands of some corrupt government officials. This is simple, I will like you to provide immediately your full names and address so that the attorney will prepare the necessary documents and affidavits that will put you in place as the next of kin.through the bank attorney as soon as you put application to the bank.We shall employ the services of an attorney for drafting and notarization of the WILL as the bank will approve you as the next of kin and to obtain the necessary documents and letter of probate/administration in your favor for the transfer. 



A bank account in any part of the world that you will provide will then facilitate the transfer of this money to you as the beneficiary/next of kin. The money will be paid into your account for us to share in the ratio of 60% for me and 30% for you.then 10%will be map out for any expenses that may occure during transactions. 



There is no risk at all as all the paperwork for this transaction will be done by the attorney as will employ him on the approval of the bank; i am notifying you this as a secret of mine, as a senior bank officer.i knew all what it takes to get this funds out of the bank. and my position and that of YOU qarantees the successful execution of this transaction. If you are interested, please reply immediately via the private email address above. Upon your response, I shall then provide you with more details and relevant application letter that will help you understand the transaction. Please send me your confidential telephone and fax numbers for easy communication.and every full informations of yours. 



Please observe utmost confidentiality, and be rest assured that this transaction would be most profitable for both of us because I shall require your assistance to invest my share in your country home for proper invetiments. 



Awaiting your urgent reply as soon as you receive this mail.



Privet E-mail;(mohamed_issaka2003@yahoo.fr)  

Best Regard. 


Yours Brother 

Mohamed Issaka.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ASSALAMU' ALAIKUM.‏
From:  Mohamed Issaka (mohamedisa_9@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 07, 2009 2:49:03 PM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF;MR MOHAMED ISSAKA  

AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (.A.D.B) 

BURKINA FASO. AFRICA.WEST COAST.BRANCH. 

Telephone +22676 79 20 28. 

{USD10,TEN MILLION FIVE HUNDRED AND THIRTY THOUSAND TO TRANSFER} 



 My Dear Friend, 



Good day,With state of Mind. 



I am Mr Mohamed Issaka director incharge OF auditing departments african development BANK OF Africa {A.D.B}. I have urgent and very confidential business proposal for you.An American Gold consultant/contractor with the burkina faso west African Solid Gold Corporation,mr Morris Thompson made a numbered time (Fixed) Deposit for twelve calendar months,valued at US$10,500,30.000.00 (TEN Million Five hundred and Thirty Thousand Dollars) in my branch in ouagadougou burkina faso herein. 



Upon maturity, I sent a routine notification to his forwarding address but got no reply. After a month, we sent a reminder and finally we discovered from his contract employers, the west African Solid Gold Corporation that Morris Thompson died in a plane crash in Alaska Airlines since we got this information about his death. On further investigation, I found out that he died without making (a WILL CLAIM), and all attempts to trace his next of kin was fruitless. 



I therefore made further investigation and discovered that Mr Morris Thompson did not declare any next kin or relations in all his official documents, including his Bank Deposit paperwork in the Bank. This sum of US$10,500,30.000 dollars is still sitting in the Bank and the interest is being rolled over with the principal sum at the end of each year. No one will ever come forward to claim it. According to Laws of Republic OF BURKINA FASO, at the expiration of 4 (four) years, the money will revert to the ownership of the burkina faso Government treasury funds. if nobody applies to claim the fund. Consequently, i am due to retire from office next year 2010/11, 



My proposal is that I will like you tp come in as a next kin/ foreigner to stand in as the next of kin to Mr.Morris Thompson so that the fruits of this old man's labor will not get into the hands of some corrupt government officials. This is simple, I will like you to provide immediately your full names and address so that the attorney will prepare the necessary documents and affidavits that will put you in place as the next of kin.through the bank attorney as soon as you put application to the bank.We shall employ the services of an attorney for drafting and notarization of the WILL as the bank will approve you as the next of kin and to obtain the necessary documents and letter of probate/administration in your favor for the transfer. 



A bank account in any part of the world that you will provide will then facilitate the transfer of this money to you as the beneficiary/next of kin. The money will be paid into your account for us to share in the ratio of 60% for me and 30% for you.then 10%will be map out for any expenses that may occure during transactions. 



There is no risk at all as all the paperwork for this transaction will be done by the attorney as will employ him on the approval of the bank; i am notifying you this as a secret of mine, as a senior bank officer.i knew all what it takes to get this funds out of the bank. and my position and that of YOU qarantees the successful execution of this transaction. If you are interested, please reply immediately via the private email address above. Upon your response, I shall then provide you with more details and relevant application letter that will help you understand the transaction. Please send me your confidential telephone and fax numbers for easy communication.and every full informations of yours. 



Please observe utmost confidentiality, and be rest assured that this transaction would be most profitable for both of us because I shall require your assistance to invest my share in your country home for proper invetiments. 



Awaiting your urgent reply as soon as you receive this mail.



Privet E-mail;(mohamed_issaka2003@yahoo.fr)  

Best Regard. 


Yours Brother 

Mohamed Issaka.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Re: Notice‏
From:  World Casino Directory (hoganmaria56@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 07, 2009 9 :25: 31 AM 
To:  . 

 World Casino Directory/49,P O Box 1010, 3b Olympic Way,Sefton Business Park, Aintree, Liverpool , L30 1RDWebsite: www.worldcasinodirectory.com FINAL NOTIFICATIONWe are notifying you on our Online Draw held few days ago, where your Email emerged one of the two lucky winners who won the first prize of a total sum of 520,000.00 GBP, from a total payout prize pool of 8,075,997.00 in our Online Lottery Draw.Your e-mail was attached to File Number: WCD/536.989.7.2489 and Winning Lucky Number: LCK-657.98GH/8798 You have been selected for a cash prize of 520,000.00 GBP (Five Hundred and Twenty Thousand Great British Pounds). The selection process was carried out through random selection in our computerized email selection system(ess) from a database of over 250,000 email addresses drawn from which you were selected. you can view our website above. You are to contact the Courier Company for payment with details given below: Company Name: Crodex Express CourierContact Person: Mr. Smith ChristopherEmail: CroDexExprss@Cougars.comTel: +44-703-599-5416 PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM ::(: 1) FULL NAME ::(: 2) FULL ADDRESS ::(: 3) NATIONALITY ::(: 4) AGE ::(: 5) OCCUPATION ::(: 6) TELEPHONE NUMBER ::(: 7) SEX ::(: 8) TOTAL AMOUNT WON ::(: 9) COUNTRY: NOTE: *Winners are advised to keep their winnings confidential to avoid Fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending the prize claim by Winner. Regards,Elisabeth Mayer.   -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I Your Need Assistance‏
From:  Moses Ofori (mosesofori5@walla.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 07, 2009 12:39:19 AM 
To:   


Hello, 



Pardon me for not having the pleasure of knowing your mindset before making you this offer and it is utterly confidential and genuine by virtue of its nature. I write to solicit your assistance in a funds transfer deal involving nine million, five hundred thousand United States Dollars (US$9,500,000.00). This fund has been stashed out of the excess profit made last year by my branch office. 



I have already submitted an approved end of the year report for the year 2008 to my head office here in Accra-Ghana and they will never know of this excess. I have since then, placed this amount on a Non-Investment Account without a beneficiary. Upon your response, I will configure your name on our database as holder of the Non-Investment Account. I will then guide you on how to apply to my head office for the Account Closure/ bank-to-bank remittance of the funds to your designated bank account. 



If you concur with this proposal, I will give you further details on this proposal and I intend for you to retain 30% of the funds for your efforts while 70% shall be for me. Kindly forward your response to indicate your interest. You may as well send your response to confirm you willingness. 



Thank you for your understanding. 



Best Regards, 

Moses Ofori



 PLEASE IF YOU ARE INTEREST KINDLY WRITE TO ME IN MY MOST CONFIDNTIAL EMAIL ADDRESS: mosesofori_1gh@yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Special request...‏
From:  musa01@terra.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 06, 2009 4:54:46 PM 
To:  musa01@terra.com 




Dear Friend, 



I have a proposal for you, this however is not mandatory nor will I in any manner compel you to honour it against your will. 



I am Mr.Musa Sule, a staff of BANK BICIA-B, (one of the leading banks in the Burkina Faso).  Here in this bank existed dormant account for the past 9 years which belong to one of our customers (Mr.Hoel Francois), a french citizen who died  in a Plane crash on Monday 2nd September 1998 GMT 14:22 UK while they were flying from New York to Geneva.

Please see for more information.

http://www.cnn.com/WORLD/9809 /swissair.victims.list/index .html

When I discovered that there had been  no deposits nor withdrawals from this account for this long period, I  decided to carry out a system investigation and discovered that non of  the family member nor relations of the late person is aware of this  account. Because he died along with his son Hoel Paul Edouard who was suppose to be his next of kin as he stated in the certificate of deposit in my bank

Now I want an account overseas where these fund will be  transfer according to the due process of our bank in order to avoid voilation of any country and international Monetary laws on fund  transfer.



And for the past eleven months I have worked out everything  to ensure a hitch-free operation. The amount is not so much at the moment and plus all the accumulated interest the balance in this account stands at-(US$5.5.million US dollars). Now my questions are:- 



1. Can you handle this project? 



2. Can I give you this trust? 



3. What  will be your commission? If you can sponsor this transfer Consider  this and get back to me as soon as possible. 



To commence this  transaction,I require you to immediately indicate your  interest by a  return e-mail to: musasule53@yahoo.fr



Please send me your full names, private phone / fax number to the above email address.



I expect your urgent  response if you can handle this project. 



Respectfully yours



Musa Sule

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Serial Numbers: McST/776/ML10101‏
From:  MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT. (AWARDTEAM@MICROSOFT.CO.UK)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 10, 2009 4:14:54 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 FROM THE ...rtf (10.9 KB)  


Microsoft Promotion Award Team 
Dr.Helen Gibson 
Stamford New Road, 
Altrincham Cheshire 
WA14 1EP 
London. 
United Kingdom.


MICROSOFT WINNING NOTIFICATION.


It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held 10thof July 2009, in London UK.
Where in your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of Ј450,000.00. 


They are arranged in this format below: 

CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES

1st. 2 Ј850,000.00 pounds each 
2nd. 8 Ј450,000.00 pounds each 
3rd. 13 Ј350,000.00 pounds each 
4th. 27 Ј250,000.00 pounds each 

We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification, processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you. It is important to note that your award information was released with the following particulars attached to it. 

(1) Award numbers: MLAT#2009 
(2) Email ticket numbers: 1587-5896-4598-87, 
(3) Batch numbers: 450THL#2009 
(4) The file reference numbers: MLY-Y/250-450890 
{5} Serial Numbers: McST/776/ML10101 

For verification purpose be sure to include: 

VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM.

(1) Your Full Names: 

(2) Your Contact Address: 

(3) Your Nationality/Country: 

(4) Your Telephone number: 

(5) Sex: 

(6) Age. : 

(7) Occupation: 

(8) Your Preferred Method of Receiving Your Prize: 

To file for your claim, Please contact your Validating Officer for VALIDATION of your winning within Twenty-nine working days of this winning notification. Winnings that are not validated within Twenty-nine working days of winning notification are termed void and invalid. You are required to mention the above particulars of your award in every correspondence 
to enable the Agent validate your winning. 

**************************************************  *********

FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
SIR ADAMS FARWELL
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK).
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR
MOBILE:+44 703 599 4122
          +44 703 599 4827
Email: mr_adamsfarwell@windowslive.com
**************************************************  ********* 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. The Microsoft Window lottery has 
discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers.

As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Microsoft lottery has reached a decision from headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the
Canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both the double claimer and the real winner, as it is taken that the real winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize.


Once again on behalf of all our staff, 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Sincerely, 
MICROSOFT DIRECTORATE UNIT 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR.

----------


## om faisal

Please, Read and Acknowledge, "Confidential Request"‏
From:  Roland Odigie (oosoom@charter.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 12, 2009 12 :25: 50 PM 
To: 



Please, Read and Acknowledge, "Confidential Request"Dear Friend,  It is such a pleasure for me to contact you and with respect. I am a business consultant and at the same time privately working as a personal assistant to the former managing director of African Petroleum Corporation (APC) Mr.BABA GANA. He was appointed to head the Oil marketing Company in 1991. Having handed over to his successor and subsequent embankment on privatization, there are some concealment of funds from PEAT MARWICK, an external auditors which conducted due diligence for the Bureau for public Enterprises {BPE} on AP, prior to its Privatization. Mr.BABA GANA, mandated me to seek for a foreign partner who can help us transfer the fund out and also advice on possible investment. His account is being investigated by Government appointed commission. I want you to assist us to secure the money into your company's account or private account to avoid been seized by our government.  The sum is $31.5m (THIRTY-ONE MILLION,FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATE DOLLARS) and we will gladly compensate you with 20% after the deal is done. Presently, the fund in question is been concealed with Union Bank of Nigerian Plc in accordance with the managing directors confidence. He has assured us of his maximum cooperation as soon as we present a foreign partner who could help us to receive the fund on our behalf. I want to bring to your notice that a special bank and good arrangement has been made in London for the smooth conclusion of this transfer which the full details will be given to you as soon as you signify interest in helping us to finalize the deal. We got your contact through a business journal when we were making a research on a foreigner that we will use in this great opportunity. Please do indicate your interest by responding with the following information below through my private email address(s), which is as follows: roland_Odigie2010investment@gawab.com  Name:--------------------------Address:-------------------------------------Telephone #:-----------------------------Mobile:------------------------------Fax:-----------------------------Occupation:-----------------------A copy of international passport: Waiting to hear your quick response. Yours Sincerely,Roland Odigie

----------


## om faisal

The BMW Automobile Company‏
From:  ©2009 BMW Automobile Company (kristina.svensson9@comhem.se)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 11, 2009 10:18:38 PM 
To:  


Dear winner, The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success as one of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years International Awareness Promotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand new BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of £750,000.00GBP.To begin processing of your prize contact:Mr. Alex Jeferson,BMW AgentE-mail: assign-alexjeferson33@hotmail.comContact him, with your, SerialNo:BMWP/556543450906 andRefNo:BMW:2551256003/23.Also provide listed:1. Full Name:2. Address:3. Age:4. Sex:5. Marital Status:6. Telephone Number:7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence:9. Short comment on your Occupation: Regards,Mr. Larry Duke

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

A.T.M CARD PAYMENT FOR FUND BENEFICIARIES‏
From:  ATM CARD (atmcard9383492@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 12, 2009 7 :52: 06 PM 
To:  



A.T.M CARD PAYMENT FOR FUND BENEFICIARIES

OFFICE OF THE DIRECTOR OF OPERATIONS

INTERNATIONAL CREDIT SETTLEMENT

HSBC BANK LONDON



Attention: Beneficiary



I am Mr. Martins Hill’s officials of HSBC Bank London. This is to officially inform you that we have verified your contract/inheritance file and found out that why you have not received your payment is because you have not fulfilled the obligations given to you in respect of your contract / inheritance payment.



Secondly we have been informed that you are still dealing with the none officials in the bank your entire attempt to secure the release of the fund to you. We wish to advise you that such an illegal act like this has to stop if you wish to receive your payment since we have decided to bring a solution to your problem.



Right now we have arranged your payment through our swift card payment center Asia pacific that is the latest instruction by the HSBC Bank London. This card center will send you an ATM Card which you will use to withdraw your money in any ATM machine in any part of the world, but the maximum is Five thousand dollars per day, so if you like to receive your fund this way please let us know by contacting the card payment center and also send the following information:



1 Your full name

2. Phone and fax number,

3. Address were you want them to send the ATM card

4. Your age and current occupation

5. A copy of your identity



Mr. Paul Paulson

HSBC Bank Plc London

Office of the director of operations

International credit settlement

E-mail: mr.paul555paulson@hotmail.com

Tele #: + 44 (0) 703 185 7554

Fax: + 44 (0) 702 308 1896



The ATM Card payment center has been mandated to issue out USD$8,300,000.00 as part payment for this fiscal year 2009. Also for your information you have to stop any further communication with any other person(s) or office(s).



This is to avoid any hitches in finalizing your payment. Email back as soon as you receive this important message for further direction in this regards and also updates me on any development from the above-mentioned office.

 Note: that because of impostors, we hereby issued you our code of conduct, which is (555) so you have to indicate this code when contacting the card center.



Mr. Martins Hills

Mobil: + 44 (0) 702 308 1867

HSBC Bank London

8 Canada Square London E14 5HQ

London United Kingdom

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Re: Notice‏
From:  World Casino Directory (amkenrick@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 12, 2009 4:12:03 PM 
To:  . 

 World Casino Directory/49,P O Box 1010, 3b Olympic Way,Sefton Business Park, Aintree, Liverpool , L30 1RDWebsite: www.worldcasinodirectory.com FINAL NOTIFICATIONWe are notifying you on our Online Draw held few days ago, where your Email emerged one of the two lucky winners who won the first prize of a total sum of 520,000.00 GBP, from a total payout prize pool of 8,075,997.00 in our Online Lottery Draw.Your e-mail was attached to File Number: WCD/536.989.7.2489 and Winning Lucky Number: LCK-657.98GH/8798 You have been selected for a cash prize of 520,000.00 GBP (Five Hundred and Twenty Thousand Great British Pounds). The selection process was carried out through random selection in our computerized email selection system(ess) from a database of over 250,000 email addresses drawn from which you were selected. you can view our website above. You are to contact the Courier Company for payment with details given below: Company Name: Crodex Express CourierContact Person: Mr. Smith ChristopherEmail: CroDexExprss@Cougars.comTel: +44-703-599-5416 PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM ::(: 1) FULL NAME ::(: 2) FULL ADDRESS ::(: 3) NATIONALITY ::(: 4) AGE ::(: 5) OCCUPATION ::(: 6) TELEPHONE NUMBER ::(: 7) SEX ::(: 8) TOTAL AMOUNT WON ::(: 9) COUNTRY: NOTE: *Winners are advised to keep their winnings confidential to avoid Fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending the prize claim by Winner. Regards,Elisabeth Mayer.   -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
URGENT‏
From:  larry martins (lamarrtiii2@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 12, 2009 2:03:53 AM 
To:   


Hello,  
I am contacting you regarding a venture through which we both can come on a substantial amount of money. I am Larry Martins, I represented a client who passed on intestate and I believe with your assistance we can receive the investments/deposits of my deceased client. 
If you want to know more, write me at( larmartinss@aol.co.uk   ) and I will give you more information. 
Regards,
Larry martins

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
THIS IS PRIVATE BUSINESS AND CONFIDENTIAL..‏
From:  Bukare AHMED (ahmedbukare2006@universia.cl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 12, 2009 1 :10: 43 AM 
To:   

THIS IS PRIVATE BUSINESS AND CONFIDENTIAL.. 
FROM: MR. BUKARE AHMED. 
DIRECTOR AUDIT / ACCOUNTS UNITS 
FOREIGN REMITTANCE DEPARTMENT 
BANK OF AFRICA BANK 
142 WEST, STREET OUAGA 2196 

YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE 
DEAR CEO/DIRECTOR 


With due honor and respect, I introduce myself to you for a better relationship. I am DR. BUKARE AHMED the Director in charge of Audit/Accounts unit, Foreign Remittance Department of BANK OF AFRICA in BURKINA FASO. Your contact is courtesy of Business online network via Internet as I decided to contact you for this beneficial transaction that is 100% risk free. During auditing, verifications/investigations in our bank at the end of last fiscal (financial) year, I discovered the sum of (US$ 10,500,000.00) in a dormant account belonging to Late Mr. Morris Thompson an American citizen who unfortunately lost his life in the plane crash of Alaska Airlines Flight 261 which crashed on February 4th 2000, including his wife and only daughter. 

Our investigations reveal no survival âno NEXT OF KIN/RELATIONS for claims as we have long been expecting someone to forward applications for claims as it applies to our banking regulations. Information / verifications from reliable sources confirmed that his supposed "NEXT OF KINS" died with him in the crash. However, I keep this information (SECRET) confidential within my jurisdiction to enable us submit claims and transfer this fund through trustworthy person whom we shall present to our bank as the BONAFIDE "NEXT OF KIN" to the deceased. We intent to credit this fund into any of your nominated (designated) offshore bank account for investments. Meanwhile, all domestic arrangements for claims have been put in place awaiting your acceptance to participate. I will give you directives and all needed information as soon as I receive your positive response. Kindly understand that we could not carry out this on our own at based on the simple facts that we are civil servants and not allowed to operate foreign account that involves such huge amount, it will raise eyebrows on our side in terms of transfer being staff of the bank. Moreover, this fund belongs to a foreigner and demand same as next of kin to claim it.Hence your contact for successful operation. 

My colleague and I have resolved to offering you 30% of the total sum as commission, extra 10% of all proceeds to be generated form subsequent investments and will make you a fund manager in a five (5) year irrevocable contractual business partnership. We will invest 50% of our shares into your firm provided it is profit orientated. 5% of the total fund will be set aside to re-imburse all expenses to be incurred in the course of this transaction such as telephone and other minor expenses. 

I am assuring you of a smooth and successful transaction provided you display maturity and observe confidentiality. And it will interest you to know that the Reserve Bank will authorize credit of this fund into your account as contract payment to alleviate you from all queries regarding the source (originality) of fund and will provide you (beneficiary) with contractual (data) details to certify your bank or government if the need arises. 

Therefore, be kind to clarify the following: 1. Can your account accommodate this fund in your local bank without government intervention or do you have an account outside your country where you may consider safe for this fund? 2. What are taxation rates in your country, as I desire a low/free tax zone? 3. What other lucrative investments would you suggest as I intend banking, real estate and import/export investments? 4. Can you make residential documents and purchase a house for me and my family to relocate and settle in your country? You have to send me those your information below to enable me use it and get you next of kin application form from bank, so that you will contact Bank for the transfer of this money into your account, 

Your Full Name............ 
Your HomeAddress............. 
Your Age................. 
Your Handset Number........... 
Your Occupation................... 

Looking forward for your urgent response. 
Best regards, 

DR. BUKARE AHMED 
+226 76834709 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Portal Universia Chile - Red de universidades red de oportunidades.
http://www.universia.cl

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Hello,‏
From:  Amina Kipkalya (aminakipkalya9@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 11, 2009 7 :59: 15 PM 
To:   

You're invited to:   Hello, 
By your host:   Amina Kipkalya 

Date:   Saturday July 11, 2009  
Time:   12:00 pm - 1:00 pm  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   Dearest ,I am writing this mail to you with tears and sorrow from my heart.With due respect trust and humanity, i appeal to you to exercise a little patience and read through my letter i feel quite safe dealing with you in this important business having gone through your remarkable profile, honestly i am writing this email to you with pains, tears and sorrow from my heart, i will really like to have a good relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you, i decided to contact you due to the urgency of my situation,My name is Miss. Amina Kipkalya Kones, 23yrs old female and I held from Kenya in West Africa. My father was the former Kenyan road Minister. He and Assistant Minister of Home Affairs Lorna Laboso had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Kericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya. The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10th, June,2008. You can read more about the crash through the below site:http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/af...ash/index.html After the burial of my father, my stepmother and uncle conspired and sold my father's property to an italian Expertrate which the shared the money among themselves and live nothing for me. One faithful morning, I opened my father's briefcase and found out the documents which he have deposited huge amount of money in one bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin. I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money for a better life so that I can take care of myself and start a new life, on my arrival, the Bank Director whom I met in person told me that my father's instuction to the bank is that the money would only be release to me when I am married or present a trustee who will help me and invest the money overseas. I am in search of an honest and reliable person who will help me and stand as my trustee so that I will present him to the Bank for transfer of the money to his bank account overseas. I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray my trust. But rather take me as your own sister. Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well I will say that my mind convinc ed me that you may be the true person to help me. Moreso, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my stepmother have threaten to assinate me. The amount is( $5.8 USD )Million United State Dollars, and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso on my arrival, You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country. However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies. It is my intention to compensate you with 20% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment. As soon as I receive your positive response showing your interest I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. Awaiting your urgent and positive response. Please do keep this only to your self for now untill the bank will transfer the fund. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am affraid of my weaked stepmother who has threatened to kill me and have the money alone ,I thank God Today that am out from my country (KENYA) but now In (Burkina Faso) where my father deposited these money with my name as the next of Kin.I have the documents for the claims. Yours Sincerely Amina Kipkalya Kones.  

Will you attend?   RSVP to

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Transfer Of Fund, From Dr George Dvaid K,‏
From:  Dr David (chf_dr_davidx6george@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 11, 2009 2 :56: 49 PM 
To:  

新しいメールアドレスをお知らせします 

新しいメールアドレス： chf_dr_davidx6george@yahoo.co.jp

Transfer Of Fund, From Dr George Dvaid K,


I am Dr George Kunta.I work with the Bank of Africa Abidjan,Cote D'IVoire.I need your honest assistance to transfer Usd$($10.7M)Million Dollars from here. Please reply with your direct phone number if interested. 


I await your quick reply

- Dr David

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

THANKS FPOR YOUR REPLY‏
From:  hills brown (hills_b38@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 11, 2009 12:41:04 PM 
To:  hills_b38@msn.com 



Rev .Hills Brown Chairman of
United Nations Contract Awarding committee,
Office: London -England.

 I am Rev .Hills Brown.I work with United Nations Contract Award committee North West London, here in England I'm contacting you from my office for an immense benefit to both of us. In my department, I’m the chairman of contract awarding department (Greater London Regional Office).Having gone through a methodical search, I decided to contact you hoping that you will find this proposal interesting.

 I wish to transfer the money into your personal or company’s bank account. This fund was a residue of the over invoiced contract bills awarded by us for the supply of ammunition's, hard/soft ware’s, pharmaceuticals /medical items, light and heavy duty vehicles, apparels and other administrative logistics etc for the United Nations Peace Keeping Projects.

Please on your confirmation of this message and indicating your interest will furnish you with more information. Endeavor to let me know your decision rather than keep me waiting. Call me on this number for more information.

 Regards,
Rev .Hills Brown
+447924046978

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FIFA U-17 World Cup Lottery 2009 (You Have Won)!‏
From:  FIFA LOTTERY 2009! (sweetswimmer148@aol.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 11, 2009 8:49:57 AM 
To:   

Office of the Zonal Coordinator
FIFA U-17 World Cup Lottery 2009,
9 Northumberland Avenue London. Wc2n 5bx
Phone No: +4470-4573-9101/+4470-2403-6619.

Dear Winner,

We are pleased to inform you of the result of the annual draw of the FIFA U-17
WORLD CUP LOTTERY 2009 held in London. The online cyber annual draws were    
conducted from a list of 25,000,000 e-mail addresses of individuals and
corporate institutions picked by an advanced automated random computer
search from the Internet.

(No tickets were sold).

Your e-mail address emerged as one of the winners in the 10th/11th category
with the following Qualification Information attached:

TICKET NUMBER     #: 00903228100

E-MAIL TICKET NUMBER    B9665 75604546 199

FILE REF. NUMBER   NG2010/4.12.14.17.36.42

SERIAL NUMBER   97560

You are therefore to receive a cash prize of USD$850,000.00 (Eight Hundred And
Fifty Thousand Dollars) from our total lottery payout. For security reasons, be
advised to keep your winning information confidential till your claim is processed
upon meeting our statutory obligations, verifications, and general requirements,
as double claim will automatically disqualify your e-mail ticket number.

To file for your claim do contact the Claim Agent with the provided contact
information below:

Name: Rev Matt Elmer (Claims Agent)
Fifa U-17 Lottery Coordinator 2009
Phone No: +4470-4573-9101/+4470-2403-6619
E-mail: fifalttr4@gmail.com
Web: www.fifa.com/u17worldcup/index.html

NOTE: All winnings must be claimed not later than 15 days of this notification,
thereafter unclaimed winning will be returned to the Fifa U-17 World Cup Lottery
2009 and Gambling Board as unclaimed Lottery Payment to be included in the
next draw.

Send the below information to the Claim Agent for the processing of your winning
payment.

WINNERS APPLICATION FORM

NAME: _____________________________

ADDRESS: _____________________________

NATIONALITY: _____________________________

SEX: _____________________________

AGE: _____________________________

PHONE/MOBILE: _____________________________

FAX: _____________________________   

OCCUPATION: _____________________________

COMPANY: _____________________________

WINNING NUMNBER: _____________________________

Congratulations once again from our members of staff and thank you for being
part of our Promotional Program..

Yours In Service,

Mr. Jack Warner (FIFA vice-president)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Serial Numbers: McST/776/ML10101‏
From:  MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT. (AWARDTEAM@MICROSOFT.CO.UK)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 10, 2009 11:14:54 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 FROM THE ...rtf (10.9 KB)  


Microsoft Promotion Award Team 
Dr.Helen Gibson 
Stamford New Road, 
Altrincham Cheshire 
WA14 1EP 
London. 
United Kingdom.


MICROSOFT WINNING NOTIFICATION.


It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held 10thof July 2009, in London UK.
Where in your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of Ј450,000.00. 


They are arranged in this format below: 

CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES

1st. 2 Ј850,000.00 pounds each 
2nd. 8 Ј450,000.00 pounds each 
3rd. 13 Ј350,000.00 pounds each 
4th. 27 Ј250,000.00 pounds each 

We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification, processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you. It is important to note that your award information was released with the following particulars attached to it. 

(1) Award numbers: MLAT#2009 
(2) Email ticket numbers: 1587-5896-4598-87, 
(3) Batch numbers: 450THL#2009 
(4) The file reference numbers: MLY-Y/250-450890 
{5} Serial Numbers: McST/776/ML10101 

For verification purpose be sure to include: 

VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM.

(1) Your Full Names: 

(2) Your Contact Address: 

(3) Your Nationality/Country: 

(4) Your Telephone number: 

(5) Sex: 

(6) Age. : 

(7) Occupation: 

(8) Your Preferred Method of Receiving Your Prize: 

To file for your claim, Please contact your Validating Officer for VALIDATION of your winning within Twenty-nine working days of this winning notification. Winnings that are not validated within Twenty-nine working days of winning notification are termed void and invalid. You are required to mention the above particulars of your award in every correspondence 
to enable the Agent validate your winning. 

**************************************************  *********

FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
SIR ADAMS FARWELL
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK).
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR
MOBILE:+44 703 599 4122
          +44 703 599 4827
Email: mr_adamsfarwell@windowslive.com
**************************************************  ********* 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. The Microsoft Window lottery has 
discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers.

As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Microsoft lottery has reached a decision from headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the
Canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both the double claimer and the real winner, as it is taken that the real winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize.


Once again on behalf of all our staff, 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Sincerely, 
MICROSOFT DIRECTORATE UNIT 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Mrs Aisha Mohammed.‏
From:  aisha mohammed (aishamohammed_13@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 10, 2009 2:40:13 AM 
To:  


From Mrs Aisha Mohammed.
Burkina Faso West Africa.
01 B.P 528 B.P 03 Burkina faso..  

Assalamu  Alaikum

With Due Respect And Humanity, I was compelled to write to you under a humanitarian ground. My name is Mrs Aisha Mohammed. From Iceland, I am 68yrs old; I am married to late Engr.Alahaji Mohammed Shaheed who worked on Gold Company in Burkina Faso West Africa. Before he retired in the year 2002. He died in the year 2005 after a Cardiac Arteries Operation.

We were married for 36 years without a child. And Recently, My Doctor told me that I would not last for the next six months due to my cancer problem (cancer of the lever and stroke). When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of $7.3.Million in one of the finance firm here in Ouagadougou capital of Burkina Faso West Africa for safe keeping.

Presently this money is still in the Vault of the finance firm.Having known my condition I decided to hand over this money to you, if you know that you will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein. 

I want that you to use this money according to the desire of my late. husband to help the Less privilaged,orphanages,and propagating the word of Allah. I took this decision because I don’t have any child that will inherit this money, And I don’t want in away where this money will be used in an unGodly way. This is why I am taking this decision to hand you over this money.  

I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I want you to always remember me in your daily prayers because of my up coming Cancer Surgery.
Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I have Stated herein. Hope to receive your urgent reply. Due to the present condition of my health, I was warned by my doctor to avoid receiving or making any call. You can always reach me 
through this my private email address. mrsaishamohammed@voila.fr 

Yours Sister in Islam, 
Mrs Aisha Mohammed.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Dear Email User‏
From:  CANADA LOTTERY (esrtyyuytytty8@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 09, 2009 4:50:28 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 CANADA LOTTER (9.4 KB)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Batch Number: 074/05/ZY369‏
From:  Irish News Center (solomondocks@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 09, 2009 3:58:53 PM 
To:  ..@bellnet.ca 

You won 750,000 Pounds.Send info: Name; Age; tel.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I Your Need Assistance‏
From:  Moses Ofori (mosesofori5@walla.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 07, 2009 12:39:19 AM 
To:   


Hello, 



Pardon me for not having the pleasure of knowing your mindset before making you this offer and it is utterly confidential and genuine by virtue of its nature. I write to solicit your assistance in a funds transfer deal involving nine million, five hundred thousand United States Dollars (US$9,500,000.00). This fund has been stashed out of the excess profit made last year by my branch office. 



I have already submitted an approved end of the year report for the year 2008 to my head office here in Accra-Ghana and they will never know of this excess. I have since then, placed this amount on a Non-Investment Account without a beneficiary. Upon your response, I will configure your name on our database as holder of the Non-Investment Account. I will then guide you on how to apply to my head office for the Account Closure/ bank-to-bank remittance of the funds to your designated bank account. 



If you concur with this proposal, I will give you further details on this proposal and I intend for you to retain 30% of the funds for your efforts while 70% shall be for me. Kindly forward your response to indicate your interest. You may as well send your response to confirm you willingness. 



Thank you for your understanding. 



Best Regards, 

Moses Ofori



 PLEASE IF YOU ARE INTEREST KINDLY WRITE TO ME IN MY MOST CONFIDNTIAL EMAIL ADDRESS: mosesofori_1gh@yahoo.com














--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Walla! Mail - Get your free unlimited mail today

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Urgent and Confidential‏‏
From:  Mr Abdal Fattah (abdal064@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 04, 2009 10 :52: 37 PM 
To:   

Urgent and Confidential‏

Dear Partner, 

I presumed that all is well with you and your family. Please let this do not be a surprise proposal to you because i got your contact information from the international directory in few weeks ago before i decided to contact you on this magnitude and lucrative transaction for our future survival in life. Moreover, i have laid all the solemn trust in you before i decided to disclose this successful & confidential transaction to you. 

I, Mr.Abdal Fattah THE CHIEF AUDITOR INCHARGE OF FOREIGN REMITTANCE UNIT of our bank and i have had the intent to contact you over this financial transaction worth the sum of NINE MILLION, THREE HUNDERED THOUSAND UNITED STATES DOLLARS($9,300,000.00 ) for our success. This is an abandoned sum that belongs to one of our bank foreign customers who died along with his entire family through plane crash disaster since few years ago. Meanwhile i was very fortune to came across the deceased file when i was arranging the old and abandoned customers files in other to sign and submit to the entire bank management for an official re-documentation and audit of the year against 2009. 

Be informed clearly that it was stated in our banking rules and regulations which was signed lawfully that if such fund remains unclaimed till the period of 6years started from the date when the beneficiary died, the money will be transferred into the treasury as an unclaimed fund. As an honor and advantage bestowed to our foreign customers base on the rules guiding our bank, it was stated obviously that if you are not a Burkina Faso citizen, you have the absolute authority to claim the fund hence you are a foreigner despite your differences from the country of origin of the deceased. So the request of you as a foreigner is necessary to apply for the claim and transfer of the fund smoothly into your reliable bank account as the NEXT OF KIN OR EXTENDED RELATIVE to the deceased. 

On the transfer of this fund into your account, { 39% } will be your share in respect of the account provision and your assistance rendered during the transfer of the fund into your bank account,{ 52%} will be my share being the coordinator of the transaction while the rest { 9% } will be shared to the respectable Organizations Centers such as Charity Organization, Motherless Babies homes, and helpless disabled people in the World. 

If you are really sure of your trustworthy, accountability and confidentiality on his transaction, contact me and agree that you will not change your mind to cheat or disappoint me when the fund have getting into your account. Besides you should not entertain any fear because i am sure of the success as an insider in the bank ok. Please reply with the assurance, include your private telephone and fax numbers necessary for facilitate an easy communication in this transaction. As soon as you reply, so that i will let you know the next step to follow in order to finalize this transaction immediately. 



(FILL THIS FORM BELLOW PLEASE AND RESEND IT TO ME)
1) Your Full Name:-.................................................
2) Your Age:-..................................................  ..........
3) Marital Status:-..................................................  ..
4) Your Cell Phone Number:-...................................
5) Your Fax Number:-...............................................
6) Your Country:-..................................................  ....
7) Your Occupation:-.................................................
8) Sex...............................................  ...................... 
9) Your Religion:-..................................................  ....
10) Your Private E-mail Adress:...............................

Yours sincerely
MR Abdal Fattah


CALL ME (+226) 75145555 
Re To Email Adress 
abdal_fattah@voila.fr

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attn Web/Internet user!!‏
From:  EURO'S LOTTERY NOTIFICATION (premio101@ppremiado.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 04, 2009 10:17:01 PM 
To:  



Attn Web/Internet user!!  This is to notify you that this e-mail address was entered during the Euro Milliones Lottery selection Draw and has won the sum of Ђ750,000.  For claim please contact the below agent for immediate process of your claim; Rememebr to quote these numbers below for verification by the company. REF: ESP/WIN/008/02/10/MA and BATCH: EURO/1007/444/606/09 you should include Your Name, Address, Sex, Age, Occupation, Nationality, Phone Number and Fax Number.  Mr. Patricio carlos (Claim Personnel)Email: libertygroup@luckymail.comTel: +34 634-138-556Fax: +34-911-414-291  Best regards, Dr. Maria Jose Muyor.Euro Milliones Lottery

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You Just Won £1,000,000.00 (Vous avez remporté £ 1,000,000.00 Pounds)‏
From:  UK NATIONAL LOTTERY (free@national-lottery.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 15, 2009 12:45:36 AM 
To:   

   Dear winner,Your email address is attached to Batch No is: 200074/05/ZY369Ticket No is: 20511465463-7644lucky numbers are: 887-13-865-37-10-83.Attn: Selectee, You have just won £1,000,000.00 (One Million Great Britain Pounds) from British National Lottery in the on-going Awards Promotion. You are to Contact: Mr. David Bentimmediately at the following informations with the information below:********************************************  ****************Name: Mr. David BentTel: +447035966480Tel: +447024042675Email :: avidbent03@live.com*******************************  *****************************You are advice to provide him with the following information:1.FULL NAMES OF BENEFICIARY:........................2.RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS:..............................3.PHONE/FAX NUMBERS:................................4.SEX:....  ..........................................5.OCCUPA  TION:.......................................6.MARI  TAL STATUS:...................................7.AMOUNT WON:.......................................8.NATIO  NALITY:......................................which is a standard practice just to ensure that we are dealing with the right individual. N.B. Your response should be sent to (davidbent03@live.com) as email sent to anyother address will not be attended to.Yours SincerelyMr. Frank Cole.Announcer National Lottery.IMPORTANT: 17 years and below are not allowed to particapate in thisrewards programme.copyright © 2009 national-lottery.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HYUNDAI AUTOMOBILE‏

From:  Hyundai Automobile (hyundaipromo@hyundai.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 14, 2009 2:21:23 PM 
To:  


  -- Reference Number: DF-100511Batch Number: 074/05/ZY369You have just won £500,000.00 G.B.P. in the ongoing HYUNDAI AUTOMOBILE2009 awareness program lottery. You are to contact Mr. RICE COOKETelephone: +44-703-5979-396 with your (1) Name (2) Address (3) Telephonenumber (4) Sex (5) Nationality.(6)Occupation (7) Age

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Urgent‏
From:  Abdal Fattah (abdalf1@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 14, 2009 5:57:22 AM 
To:   

Urgent 

Dear Partner, 

I presumed that all is well with you and your family. Please let this do not be a surprise proposal to you because i got your contact information from the international directory in few weeks ago before i decided to contact you on this magnitude and lucrative transaction for our future survival in life. Moreover, i have laid all the solemn trust in you before i decided to disclose this successful & confidential transaction to you. 

I, Mr.Abdal Fattah THE CHIEF AUDITOR INCHARGE OF FOREIGN REMITTANCE UNIT of our bank and i have had the intent to contact you over this financial transaction worth the sum of NINE MILLION, THREE HUNDERED THOUSAND UNITED STATES DOLLARS($9,300,000.00 ) for our success. This is an abandoned sum that belongs to one of our bank foreign customers who died along with his entire family through plane crash disaster since few years ago. Meanwhile i was very fortune to came across the deceased file when i was arranging the old and abandoned customers files in other to sign and submit to the entire bank management for an official re-documentation and audit of the year against 2009. 

Be informed clearly that it was stated in our banking rules and regulations which was signed lawfully that if such fund remains unclaimed till the period of 6years started from the date when the beneficiary died, the money will be transferred into the treasury as an unclaimed fund. As an honor and advantage bestowed to our foreign customers base on the rules guiding our bank, it was stated obviously that if you are not a Burkina Faso citizen, you have the absolute authority to claim the fund hence you are a foreigner despite your differences from the country of origin of the deceased. So the request of you as a foreigner is necessary to apply for the claim and transfer of the fund smoothly into your reliable bank account as the NEXT OF KIN OR EXTENDED RELATIVE to the deceased. 

On the transfer of this fund into your account, { 39% } will be your share in respect of the account provision and your assistance rendered during the transfer of the fund into your bank account,{ 52%} will be my share being the coordinator of the transaction while the rest { 9% } will be shared to the respectable Organizations Centers such as Charity Organization, Motherless Babies homes, and helpless disabled people in the World. 

If you are really sure of your trustworthy, accountability and confidentiality on his transaction, contact me and agree that you will not change your mind to cheat or disappoint me when the fund have getting into your account. Besides you should not entertain any fear because i am sure of the success as an insider in the bank ok. Please reply with the assurance, include your private telephone and fax numbers necessary for facilitate an easy communication in this transaction. As soon as you reply, so that i will let you know the next step to follow in order to finalize this transaction immediately. CALL ME +22675145555 And ReTo Email Adress abdal_fattah@voila.fr





Yours sincerely
MR Abdal Fattah

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONTACT THE FEDEX COURIER SERVICES IN NEW YORK‏
From:  Mr. Brathwait Jones (jerrymiller110@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 13, 2009 10:16:57 PM 
To:  


Hello Dear Partner, I have Paid the fee for your Cheque Draft.but the bank manager told me that before the check will get to you that it will expire.So i told him to cash $3.5M USD on your behlaf and all the necessary arrangement for delivering the $3.5M USD in cash has been made avilable to the FEDEX COURIER COMPANY IN NEW YORK.  What you have to do now is to contact the Representative in the FEDEX COURIER SERVICES IN NEW YORK as soon as possible to know when they will deliver your Consignment to you because of the expiring date. For your information, I have paid for the Diplomat V.IP box,delivering Charges and Insurance premium. The only money you will send to the FEDEX COURIER SERVICES IN NEW YORK to deliver your Consignment direct to your postal Address by contacting the Representative with the money only their Security Keeping Fee, don't be deceived by anybody to pay any other money except Security Keeping Fees, which must be a token. I would have paid that but they said no because they don't know when you will contact them and in case of demurrage. Contact the Representative in Fedex Delivery officer with the following Co-ordinate below: MR. JERRY MILLERE-mail: (jerry.miller940@maktoob.com)Contact numbers;+12128012399 / +12128012399Shipping Code: AA7892BDE-mail: jerry.miller940@maktoob.com  Please, Send them your contacts information to able them locate you immediately they arrived in your country with your Diplomat V.I.P BOX. This is what they need from you. 1. YOUR FULL NAME2.YOUR HOME ADDRESS.3.YOUR CELL TELEPHONE NUMBER.4.YOUR CURRENT OFFICE/HOME TELEPHONE.5.A COPY OF YOUR PICTURE This is the information they need to deliver your package to you.  Shipment Code AWB 33xQTPackage Registered Code No XFT477Security Code Sctc /5501BDHX/844Transactions Code 0477/QSTC/117/330478/Certificates Code SQTCF/BHDN/XXIQ/-78/00 Please make sure you send this needed infomation to the Representative to help you get your BOX from Fedex Express Courier Company who iS Mr. Jerry Miller with this address given to you. (jerry.miller940@maktoob.com) Note. The FEDEX COURIER SERVICES IN NEW YORK don't know the contents of the Box only your representative Mr. Jerry Miller. I registered it as a Box of an Christian books/materials. They don't know it contents money. this is to avoid them delaying with the Box. don't let them know that is money that is in that Box.I am waiting for your urgent response.You can even call the Representative of Fedex Courier company with this line +12128012399 /+12128012399 Thanks and Remain Blessed.Mr. Brathwait Jones.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

COMPENSATION FOR ALL FRAUD/SCAM VICTIMS‏
From:  MINISTRY OF FOREIGN AFAIRS (info@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 13, 2009 7:17:55 AM 
To:   

MINISTRY OF FOREIGN AFAIRSFEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIACOMMITTEE ON FOREIGN PAYMENT(RESOLUTION PANEL ON CONTRACT PAYMENT AND COMPENSATION)PLOT 5 BARIM CRESENT, ABUJA NIGERIAOur Ref: FGN /SNT/STB This email is to all the people that have been scammed in anypart of the world, the Nigeria Government has since agreed tocompensate them with the sum of Two hundred thousand USD($200, 000.00) This includes every foreign contractors thatmay have not received their contract sum, beneficiaries andpeople that have had an unfinished transaction or internationalbusinesses that failed due to Government problems. Hence, be officially informed that (ATM Card Number5951390123652671) has been accredited in your favor.YourPersonal Identification Number is 822. The ATM Card Value is$200, 000.00. You are advised to contact my Secetary alongwith the completed form below for the delivery of your ATM as soon as possible: FULL NAME:SEX:AGE:OCCUPATION:COUNTRY:DELIVERY ADDRESS:PHONE NUMBER: Send the completed form above to the secretary, ATMPAYMENT DEPARTMENT via the contact below: Mr. Mark GregEmail: mini.affairs@gmail.com   Sincere Regards, Dr. Micheal PetersMinister of foreign affairs.

----------


## om faisal

Your reply...‏
From:  Mr.Barry Tootell (ukklot@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 15, 2009 3:00:28 PM 
To:  dr 

  Attention: Proposed partner,   My name is Barry Tootell. I am the chief Financial Officer at the Cooperative Bank United  Kingdom. My contacting you is based on a secret discovery of the sum of آ£28.250.390.00  (Twenty Eight Million, Two Hundred and Fifty Thousand,Three Hundred and Ninety Pounds  Sterling) only, in a secret foreign account.   It will be in my interest to work and finish this transaction with you. If you can be a  collaborator to this transaction, please indicate your positive interest immediately for us  to proceed if not please ignore. Remember this is absolutely confidential because my Bank  does not know about it.   Warmest regards, Barry Tootell, Chief Financial Officer, Cooperative Bank.  United Kingdom

----------


## om faisal

Award Notification.‏
From:  LOTTERY AWARD (engstrom.trevora@comhem.se)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 15, 2009 10:02:44 AM 
To:  



Dear Winner The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success as one of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years International Awareness Promotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand new BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of £750,000.00GBP. To begin processing of your prize contact: Barr Freeman Sandler,BMW Agent E-mail: fsandler@live.co.uk Phone : 447031987956, 447031987897Contact him, with your, Serial No: XZPY/22595478234 and RefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09.Also provide listed information:Names:,Address:,Age:,Occupation:, Phone no:, Country:  Regards, Mr. Larry Duke

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dearest One,‏
From:  bettina70@cantv.net (bettina70@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 15, 2009 5 :52: 43 PM 
To:  bettina70@cantv.net 

Dearest One,


I know this mail will come to you as a surprise since we have not had previous correspondence, please bear with me. I will really like to have a good relationship with you, and I have a special reason why I decided to contact you. I am Miss bettina kalou 20 years old girl from Cote d Ivoire, the only daughter of Late Mr/Mrs nicolas kalou.

I am forced to contact you because of the maltreatment I am receiving from my Uncles. They planned to take away my entire late father's assets and properties from me since the unexpected death of my beloved Parents. Meanwhile I wanted to escape to anywhere i can have a good life but my uncle hid away my international passport and other valuable travelling documents. Luckily he did not discover where I kept my fathers File which contains important documents relating to some financial deposit of 6.5 million American Dollars which i am the next of kin with a bank here in cote d 'ivoire.
So I decided to run to an orphanage camp where I am presently hiding under Church of GOD Abidjan Cote D Ivoire. I wish to contact you personally for a long term business relationship and investment assistance in anywhere in the world.

I shall forward to you with the necessary documents on confirmation of your acceptance to assist me for the transfer of the money to your account, and investment of the fund. As you will help me in an investment, and I will like to complete my studies, as I was formerly a medical student, when the crisis started. 

If you are willing to help me in this kindly get back to me as soon as possible. I am waiting for your urgent and positive response. Please do keep this only to your self; I plead with you not to disclose it till I come over to your country after the transfer. I am willing to offer you 20% of the total sum as compensation of your effort for a successful transfer.
Thank you and God bless
bettina.kalou

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Mohammed Jabril (mohammedabril@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 15, 2009 11:36:33 PM 
To:   

   -- Dear Sir, I am consultant to some business interests in my country who areinterested in international business investment. We need your business experience and connections to invest in your country. I wait your response to provide you with more information. Yours faithfully, Jabril Mohammed.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM CLAIM DEPARTMENT OFFICE‏
From:  macro deptz17 (macro.deptz17@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 15, 2009 8:03:14 PM 
To:   



Microsoft Award Department/Claims Office 
124 STOCKPORT ROAD, LONG SIGHT, 
MANCHESTER M60 2DB -UNITED KINGDOM. 
EMAIL: claim.john_smith@gala.net

This is to inform you that your email has won a consolation prize of the Microsoft Corporation EMAIL DRAW held in 2009. 

Your email has won you £600,000.00 Great British Pounds. To claim your prize, please contact your fiduciary agent MR.JOHN SMITH with your Batch: 2005SEPTL#22 and Ref: MSW-L/200-26937 and contact him via email within 24hrs with the following details below: 
(1)Full Names:......... 
(2)Contry Of Origin ..... 
(3)Nationality 
(4)Address:................. 
(5)Tel/fax............. 
(6)Occupation........... 
(7)Sex 
(8)Age 
(9) Marital Status 

Regards, 
Mr.John Smith 
Claims Dept 
0044-703-174-3288

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

: ::(:  Need Business Partner )::‏
From:  Mohammed Jabril (mohammedabril@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 15, 2009 1:37:50 PM 
To:  


  -- Dear Sir, I am consultant to some business interests in my country who areinterested in international business investment. We need your business experience and connections to invest in your country. I wait your response to provide you with more information. Yours faithfully, Jabril Mohammed.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT REPLY NEEDED [Scanned]‏
From:  Larry Martins (larmartinss@aol.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 16, 2009 7 :56: 19 AM 
To:   

  Hello,  I am contacting you regarding a venture through which we both can come on a substantial amount of money. I am Larry Martins, I represented a client who passed on intestate and I believe with your assistance we can receive the investments/deposits of my deceased client. If you want to know more, write me at( larmartinss@aol.co.uk ) and I will give you more information.  Regards, Larry martins

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
ROGER BIRD‏
From:  ro bd (ro_bd_19@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 16, 2009 4 :22: 04 AM 
To:   



Banker 
Lloyds TSB Group 
plc 25 Gresham 
Street 
London 
EC2V 7HN 
Attn....... 
My name is Roger Bird K, i am the Auditor General and computer manager 
here in our Bank (Lloyds Bank TSB London).I have only written to seek your indulgence and assistance. 

I wish to make a transfer involving a huge amount of base { B.Pounds Sterlings}of Late Mr. John Hughes out of the bank,


he died a long time ago(on records),till now the account 
remained dormat.I am proposing to make this transfer to a designated bank account of your choice Thus, for your indulgence and support, I propose an offer of 25% of the total amount to be yours after the transfer has been successfully concluded.

Your full name and phone number/fax is need in the first place.Kindly reply me stating your interest, and I shall furnish you with the details and necessary proceedure with which to make the transfer progress. 



I am anxiously awaiting your response yourthrough my emailaddress:confidential/  contact.rogerbirdk10@yahoo.com.hk
 My Informations will be given to you in my next mail Reply me immediately



Thanks and God bless You. 
Regards and Respect. 
Roger Bird K.

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Very urgent.‏
From:  Abdel Karim (abdel.karim100@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 16, 2009 1:49:05 PM 
To:  dr_

I have a new email address! 

You can now email me at: abdel.karim100@yahoo.com



- Dear Friend,This message might meet you in utmost surprise, however,it's just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I am a banker by profession from Burkina faso in west Africa and currently holding the post of Director Auditing and Accounting unit of the bank.I have the opportunity of transfering the left over funds ($10.5million) of one of my bank clients who died along with his entire family on 31 july 2000 in a plane crash.Hence,i am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 60/30 while 10% will be mapped out for expenses.If you agree to my business proposal.further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as i receive your return mail. have a great day. yours, Mr Abdel Karim. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  PEUGEOT AUTOMOBILES LOTTERY (aini@menlh.go.id)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 16, 2009 1 :31: 13 PM 
To:  @menlh.go.id 



PEUGEOT AUTOMOBILES LOTTERYEssex , PE9 2YP , LondonUnited Kingdom. This is to inform you that you have won a cash prize of £300,000.00(Three Hundred Thousand Great British Pounds) and a brand new Peugeot 407 Car,From the International online programs held on the 15th of july 2009 in London, United Kingdom To begin the processing of your prize you are to contact the remittance department with the email address provided below: Sir Paul Wilson,E-mail: pga_102@live.com Contact him with your secret pin code PGA00111234 and your reference number PGA:12058006/06.You are also advised to provide him with the under listed information as soon as possible: Claims Requirements:1. Name in full:2. Address:3. Sex:4. Nationality/Religion:5. Age:6. Next Of Kin:7. Occupation:8. Phone/Fax:9. Present Country:  Congratulations once again! With Best Regard'sMr. Dominic GerardLottery Manager.       -- This message has been scanned for viruses anddangerous content by MailScanner, and isbelieved to be clean.

----------


## om faisal

Privacy 

 New
 |
 Delete
 Junk
 Not junk
 |
 Mark as ▼
 Unread
Read
Phishing scamMove to ▼
 Inbox
Junk
Drafts
Sent
Deleted|
 Empty

  ▼
 Help
Support
Feedback
What's new
About
Options ▼
 Language

English

Themes

More themes

Reading pane settings
Off
Right
Bottom
More options

|
  Messenger ▼ 
 View Messenger contacts 
 Sign in to Messenger (Web) 
 Sign in automatically from this location    
 Sort by ▼
 Sort by
Date
From
Subject
Size
Show only messages
With attachments     Yesterdaysj_witchell62@investments.orgInvestments Principles (Get Back To Me)‏ 
  7/9/2009Dr Horst SchmidtSpam: Dear Friend‏ 
Page1Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view
  This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Investments Principles (Get Back To Me)‏
From:  sj_witchell62@investments.org (witchell009@switched.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 15, 2009 5 :15: 38 AM 
To:   

  Dear Sir, LETTER OF INTENT. Our company has a client who intend to divest her funds for investment in your country perhaps has a gold mine which is the source of the funds,so you are being contracted base on repute and deemed expertize in handling a rolling plan of five(5) through ten(10) investment long term duration project. All logistics is in place for transfer of this funds and the shipment of the alluvial (GOLD) dust prior to your response which will ascertain your interest and competence to coordinate the project so kindly forward below required information through TRUSTEE.DEPT@EMAIL.BG for submission to the paying financial institution to expedite the re transfer of this funds. *Full Names*Resident &/or office Address*Telephone & Fax N0s.*Profession*Company's profile (if any). For your referral,all annuity interest and/or dividends shall be shared accordingly base on the sharing ratio principles which will be stipulated on a Memorandum of Understanding for a consensus addendum between the both parties perhaps your legal luminary can aid fordrafting of this MOU if need be though we have the expertize. Thank you for your understanding and co operations. Yours faithfullyMs.Sanders J.WitchellFor Kemabu L.L.C Kemabu:is a Limited Liability Company (L.L.C) registered with the government parastatal. __________________________________________________  ______________________Love gadgets, tech, and digital stuff? Get free Switched e-mail at http://mail.switched.com/

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Spam: Dear Friend‏
From:  Dr Horst Schmidt (drhorst@fifa.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 09, 2009 11:55:04 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend, Having consulted with my friends and co- members of the FIFA Germany2006 Organizing Committee, I have the privilege to request yourassistance to transfer the sum of E40,000,000.00(Fourty Million Euros)to you. The funds are currently in a Security Firm, and you have the option ofeither going over to the Security House to have the consignmentcontaining the funds collected by hand or alternatively, we can haveit\'s content liquidated and transferred install mentally into youraccount via their Prime Bank. We are now ready to transfer the fund overseas and that is where youcome in. It is important to inform you that as Organizing Committemembers, the funds cannot be transferred it any account of ours; that is why we require yourassistance. I got you contact information via an intensive search by a special software designed byFIFA World Cup planning committee for searching for sponsors for events, The total sum will beshared as follows: 70% for us, 25% for you and 5%for local and international expenses incidental to the transfer. The transfer is riskfree on both sides. I am the General Secretary of German Football Association and Executive Vice President of Germany 2006 Organizing Committewww.fifaworldcup.com If you find this proposal acceptable, we shall require the followingdetails/information from you for onward transfer to Our Lawyer in theUnited Kingdom who is in charge of this transaction: (a) Your private telephone and fax numbers - for confidentiality andeasy communication. (b) Your Full Names and mailing address for the courier of theoriginal papers and you have to choose on the payment modalities, thatis how you will receive the funds. Ordinarily, we will furnish you with the text of what to type into yourletter-headed paper, along with a breakdown explaining, comprehensivelywhat we require of you. The business will take us Fourteen (14)working days to accomplish. Please reply urgently positively or otherwise toavoid delay. All replies must and should be sent to this my private email for confidentiality,  E-MAIL: drhorst111@live.com  Best regards,DR.HORST R. SCHMIDT

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Great products to order!‏
From:  Martina Contreras (tequilateam@yahoo.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 16, 2009 11 :11: 15 AM 
To:  funkee14@hotmail.com 

It doesn't matter whether you like to lose some weight, quit smoking or enlarge your size and improve sexual performance, visit New Products Supersite. All the most popular products that are in fact natural and organic are available at a reasonable price.  Change your health for the better!  http://www.whosoldoutfik.net/?wgluzolrjc

----------


## om faisal

طريقة اخرى لنصب تبدا بطلب عمل
This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CV- Sales & Marketing Professional (UAE Experienced)‏
From:  leyson s (leysons200@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 16, 2009 5 :20: 04 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 Faisal Ku...doc (59.6 KB)  




Sir,



I have over 6 years of experience in sales, marketing, business development & relationship management. I have been in UAE for the past 3 years with reputed organizations. I hold a valid UAE license for light vehicle.



I hold a Graduate Diploma in Business Administration and have excellent PC skills. I am currently on employment visa.



I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference.





Thanks & regards



Faisal Kunji




Curriculum Vitae

Faisal Kunji							
Dubai, UAE
Mobile: 056 – 6342577                             
E-mail: fkunji@yahoo.com

POSITION DESIRED		: SALES & MARKETING 


 OBJECTIVE
	Seeking a challenging career with distinctive organization, having an operation that provides a meditative work environment as well as an opportunity for career advancement in order to increase, enhance, broaden and properly utilize my qualification and acquired experiences.


PROFILE SUMMARY 

	Over 6 years experience in sales, marketing, business development and relationship management in Travel sector.
	Over 3 years of experience in UAE.
	Highly proficient in MS Office applications.
	Proven Technical Communicator with expertise in Sales & Marketing, Business Development & Customer Support.
	A highly efficient planner & organizer with a keen eye for finding the simpler, quicker and more efficient way of doing things & recognize potential opportunities / infrastructure necessary to facilitate growth.
	Have excellent communication, convincing, negotiation, influencing & interpersonal skills.
	Skilful in diagnosing, understanding & handling customers’ / clients’ needs or wants and resolving their issues with ease.
	Young, energetic and enthusiastic with refined manners.
	Can work under pressure and meet deadlines.
	Self-motivated and ambitious with strong desire to succeed.


EXPERIENCE SUMMARY 

	Corporate Sales Executive, Golden Falcon Tourism, Umm al Quwaim, U.A.E.(April 2007 – Till date)
	Sales Executive, Falcon Printing Press Service, Fujairah, U.A.E.(1 year)
	Asst. Sales Manager, M/s. S.I. Travel & Marketing Pvt. Ltd.,Mumbai ,India (3 years)
	Sales Executive, M/s.S.I. Travel & Marketing Pvt. Ltd.,Mumbai ,India (1 year)


JOB PROFILE 

Sales & Customer Service

	Ensures effective implementation of all sales programs for the prompt resolution of issues of key accounts on a daily basis.
	Monitors and reviews key account sales, volume, copies, delivery, pricing, promotion, collection and returns performance
	Monitors key account receivables
	Travels outstation for purpose of securing sales and contacts
	Implement sales plans that will facilitate the achievement of revenue. Protect the company market image and strengthen credibility across the region and provide the team an effective communication plan of all company products and services in the country.
	Calling corporate companies to take appointment with the concern person.(Management)
	Closing the deal with the corporate with filled corporate application form along with required documents.
	Maintaining data base for the visited corporate   companies.
	Checking the daily sales report.
	Maintaining the relation with existing corporate by visiting personally every month to get the feedback about products.
	Analyzing the sales for future.
	Finding the new market to sell our product/services. 
	Managing sales team with sub-executives and collecting their feedbacks for the companies visited by them.
	Preparing agendas, schedules, planning and discussing market situation and giving effective tips to achieve sales targets.
	Handling customer complaints, service from the Customers directly
	Updating of schemes to the clients 
	Creating awareness about Value added service
	Coordinating with internal office to meet customer’s requirement 
	Following up of ensuring committed service to the clients


EDUCATION

Completed Graduate diploma in Business Administration, Mumbai, India.
Completed Certificate course in Galileo Training 360 (Emirates Aviation College)


DRIVING LICENSE

•	Valid UAE driving license till 2017


COMPUTER  SKILLS

MS Office Applications & Internet


PERSONAL  	Nationality 		►	Indian
INFORMATION	Date of Birth 	►	8th November, 1983 
Marital Status 	►	Married 
Passport No          ►	E 2697080 
Visa Status	 	►	Employment Visa (Transferrable)
	Languages		►   	English, Hindi, Urdu & Marathi

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CV – Sales & Customer Service (UAE Experienced)‏
From:  shaikh nazneen (nazneen5001@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 15, 2009 8:57:57 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 Rizwan_sh...doc (37.5 KB)  






Sir,



I am well experienced in sales & customer service for more than 3.5 years. I have been presently working in UAE for the past 2.5 years. I hold a Master Degree in Business Administration (MBA) and have a valid UAE License for Light Vehicle. 



I have excellent communication, convincing & influencing skills and am a good team player with the ability to face challenges.



I am now on employment visa and NOC is available.



I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference.



Thanks & regards



Rizwan Ahmed Shaikh

Rizwan Ahmed Shaikh
Add: -   P.O Box # 117917, Dubai                                                                                                                 Ph #: - 04-3976888, FX # 04-3976444      Mob # 971-050-9022670                                                                           Email Add: - rizkhandxb@gmail.com 

________________________________________

CAREER OBJECTIVE	
Securing career in Sales / Customer Service with an organization which demands creativity, challenge, and appraisal based on performance, career development and pleasant environment for achieving end objective of company.


PROFILE
SUMMARY & 
KEY SKILLS	
	3.5 years of experience in sales & customer service.
	Currently working for a reputed company in UAE for 2.5 years.
	Hold a Master Degree in Business Administration (MBA) & a Degree in Commerce (B.Com.)
	Hold a valid UAE Driving License for Light Vehicles.
	Extremely innovative & easily adjustable with new ideas.
	Team Player with ability to face challenges.
	Good Written and oral Communication (English and Urdu).
	Identifying opportunities, Negotiation skills and Relationship management skills.
	Can multi-task & work under pressure to meet deadlines without sacrificing quality of output.    
	Highly Proficient in MS Office Automation and Databases.
	Familiarity with Programming Languages (.NET, Java, Asp. net).

ACADEMIC QUALIFICATION	
2004-06 MBA (FINANCE) IBA Karachi Pakistan.
2000-03 B.COM University of Sindh Pakistan.
2001-03 Two Year Dip Soft Engineering Aptech Computer Education.


ACADEMIC ACHIEVEMENTS	
= > 2006, Internship at BANK ALFALAH LTD.
= > 2006 Remain Hostel Mess In charge of 40 Students.
= > 2006, Business Plan on an Entrepreneurial   idea “The Ceremonial”
= > 2006, Analysis of Union bank common stock.
= > 2006, Attended Seminar on “Road Show on Investment”.
= > 2005, Analysis of Petroleum refinery industry of Pakistan.
= > 2005, Developed Marketing report of Lubricants oil.
= > 2005, Attended Seminar on “Stock Market Overview”


WORK    EXPERIENCE 01 

RESPONSIBILITIES


WORK EXPERIENCE 02


PROFESSIONAL ACHIVEMENTS	
= > 2003-04,(1 Year) work as a Relationship Officer (SME) in Pakistan for a Commercial Bank  


-	Increase Bank Deposit through liability sales.
-	Handling overall clients needs by providing them services. 
-	Communicate various SME products to various clients. 




= > 2006 Dec-(Cont) Working As an Asst. Sales and Leasing Manger in Dockland Holdings, Dubai.


•	Market various companies Real Estate project to investors.
•	Participate in Project Marketing Campaign through useful 
•	Market feedback.
•	Gathering Competitors useful information for Analysis.
•	Increase Company Overall Sales Volume.
•	Lease, Sublease of Labour camps, Residential properties.
•	Achieve Sales (First Company’s Property Project) of 5 Million in First four months employment double than the targeted.
•	Achieve Sales (Second Company’s Property Project) of 50 Million in next 6 Months.
•	Instead of this close various secondary market property sales in Dubai during the time of employment.
•	Supervised & executed sales promotion activities. 
•	Ensured that the targets are met & had control of field staff.
•	Prepared & submitted periodical sales reports to the General Manager.
•	Developed plans in relation to advertising, sales promotions, public relations, personal selling & sales management.
•	Undertook marketing audits to evaluate sales performance of the company.
•	Assessed the performance of the sales team members and motivated the underperforming ones to achieve the targets.
•	Monitored the market trend and informed the management accordingly.

Strong Network of Investors, SMES and Corporate Companies in Dubai, UAE 


REFERENCES

Visa Status


     Will be furnished on request.


Transferable
UAE Valid Deriving License Available.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Congratulations....You Have Won One Million Euro..Contact Your Agent..‏
From:  Colegio Rural Agrupado Lumpiaque (cralumpiaque@aragon.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 15, 2009 11 :35: 13 AM 
To:   

Westdeutsche Lotterie GmbH & Co. OHG

Central Office 
Management and Central Services:  
Rosenstrasse 12-16
DE - 70156 Stuttgart
Germany

Reference Number: WL/GmbH-23/07-OHG
Batch: WL/07- GmbH/9907

Congratulations!!!


We are pleased to inform you of the result of the just concluded annual final draws of the Westdeutsche Lotterie GmbH & Co. OHG Program. 

Westdeutsche Lotterie GmbH & Co. OHG draws was conducted from an exclusive list of 25,000,000 e-mail addresses of individual and corporate bodies picked  by an advanced automated random computer ballot search from the internet as part of our international promotions program which we conduct every year.        No tickets were sold.

 After this automated computer ballot, your e-mail address attached to serial number 07-9907 drew the lucky numbers 9-11-25-30-38-46 which consequently emerged you as one of first fifty (50) lucky winners in this category.

 You have therefore been approved for a lump sum payout of €1,000,000.00 (One Million EURO) in cash credited to file WL/GmbH-23/07-OHG. This is from a total cash prize of €50 Million Euro shared amongst the first fifty (50) lucky winners in this category. 

These funds is  given to you for your business,educational and personal development, and at least 10% to be used by you to develop part of your enviroment, which is a measure of universal development strategy, and eradication of poverty.

This year Lottery Program Jackpot is the largest ever for Westdeutsche Lotterie GmbH & Co. OHG. The estimated €50 million jackpot would be the sixth-biggest in Europe history. The biggest was the €363 million jackpot that went to two winners in a Febuary 2003 drawing of The Big Game Mega Millions' predecessor. 

The idea of this lottery program is that within ten years from now, there will be notable richness among many unusual people around the world. This will give many people the opportunity to kick start their lives to a stage where they had always wanted.

Your fund is now deposited in an offshore bank with a hardcover insurance. Due to the mix up of some numbers,names and e-mail addresses, we advice that you keep this award from public notice until your claim has been processed and your money remitted to your nominated bank account as this is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming or unwarranted taking advantage of this program by the general public.

Please note that your lucky winning number falls within our booklet representative office in London. In view of this, your €1,000,000.00 (One Million Euro) would be released to you by our affiliate bank in London. Our agent will immediately commence the process to facilitate the release of your funds to you as soon as you make contact with him.

To begin your claim please contact our licensed and accredited agent assigned to you:

Mr.Jamie Ryan
Westdeutsche Lotterie GmbH & Co. OHG
Lotto Payment Release Order Dept:
London Representative Office.
Phone: +44-702-402-0585

E-mail:  jamie_ryan222@live.com

Your claims agent will assist you in the processing and remittance of your prize funds into your designated bank account.

Note that all prize funds must be claimed not later than 3 weeks. After this date all funds will be returned to the LOTTERY TREASURY as unclaimed. In order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, please endeavor to quote your Reference Number:WL/GmbH-23/07-OHG and Batch numbers:WL/07- GmbH/9907 in every correspondence with your agent. Furthermore, should there be any change in your address, do inform your claims agent as soon as possible.

Members of the affiliate agencies are automatically not allowed to participate in this program.

Congratulations once again from all members of our staff and thanks for being part of our promotions program.

Yours faithfully,
Mrs.Susi Cristoph
Promotions Manager.
Westdeutsche Lotterie GmbH & Co. OHG.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Your Grant Prize Award!!!‏
From:  Foundazion Di Vittorio Online Grant Co-ordinator (andicom2009@cintel.org.co)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 13, 2009 4:08:36 PM 
To:   

  -- *Dear Winner* This is to inform you that your email has won a consulation prize of the BigGrant Fund EMAIL DRAW held 9th July 2009. Your email has won you $500,000 ( Five hundred thousand United State Dollars only). To claim your prize, pleasecontact our Courier Delivery Company Mr Maxwell Rikky with your Order Number 37096218 and Ref: BTD/734/07 and contact him via email immediately within24hrs. You will provide the following for procession:NAME: ADDRESS: AMOUNT WON: COUNTRY: PHONENUMBER: AGE: OCCUPATION: Mr.Maxwell Rikky(dispatch officer)airmaxexpressdeliveryservice01@yahoo.com.h  kTEL:+44 704 5727 352 Once again Congratulations!!!Yours faithfully,Mrs Roy ThomasBig Grant Funds,  ----------------------------------------------------------------Correo enviado usando correoweb http://www.calipso.com.co .

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CONGRATULATIONS!! Your Email Has Won Prize For South African 2010 World Cup.‏
From:  yahoo winner (yahoowinner90@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 11, 2009 7:24:13 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 LUCKYWINN...doc (24.4 KB)  


Please view the attachment, your email ID has won tWO million British pounds get back to us as soon as possible or call your claim urgent on + (27)737 771 106.

 DR.STEVEN BAGA






 Yours Sincerely, 



Rich Mkho (Mr) 
(Chief Communications Officer) 

FROM: THE DESK OF THE E-MAIL PROMOTIONS MANAGER INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE AWARD DEPARTMENT, MICROSOFT CORPORATION WORLD LOTTERY SOUTH AFRICA.61-70 COTSTANCIA AVENUE JOHANNESBURG SOUTH AFRICA 2010.
REFERENCE NO: ILP/HW-475061725/08
BATCH NO: 705649092/188
WINNING NO: 1, 14, 23, 27, 32, 44
BONUS NO:  48.
 WINNING NUMBERS FROM SATUDAY JULY 4TH 2009 CHECK YOUR WINNING AND BONUS NUMBER IN THE SITE http://www.canada.com/findit/lotteri...ults.aspx?id=6 
ELECTRONIC EMAIL AWARD WINNING NOTIFICATION AWARD PRESENTATION CENTER: SOUTH AFRICA
DEAR WINNER,
MICROSOFT CO-OPERATION MANAGEMENT WORLDWIDE ARE PLEASED TO INFORM YOU THAT YOU ARE A WINNER OF OUR ANNUAL MS-WORLD LOTTERY (MEGA JACKPOT LOTTO PROGRAMME) CONDUCTED IN CANADA ON THE 4TH OF JULY 2009.

YOUR PERSONAL E-MAIL ADDRESS OR COMPANY EMAIL WAS ATTACHED TO THIS YEAR’S MSWLL. WITH SERIAL NUMBER 7741137002 DREW THE LUCKY WINNING NUMBERS: 1 14 23 27 32 44. AND ABONUS NO: 48. CONSEQUENTLY WON IN THE FIRST AND SECOND LOTTERY CATEGORY. YOU HAVE THEREFORE BEEN APPROVED FOR LUMP SUMS OF USD$2,000,000.00 (TWO MILLION UNITED STATE DOLLARS ONLY) PAYABLE IN CASH CREDITED TO FILE REF NO: ILP/HW 475061725/08 THIS IS FROM TOTAL PRIZE MONEY OF USD$ 4, 000,000.00(FOUR MILLION UNITED STATE DOLLARS), SHARED AMONG THE TWO(2) LUCKY INTERNATIONAL WINNERS IN FIRST AND SECOND CATEGORY.

ALL PARTICIPANTS WERE SELECTED FROM WORLDWIDE A COMPUTER BALLOTING SYSTEM THROUGH OUR MICROSOFT COMPUTER BALLOT SYSTEM DRAWN FROM 21,000 NAMES, 3,000 NAMES FROM EACH CONTINENT (CANADA, ASIA, AUSTRALIA, UNITED STATE, EUROPE, MIDDLE EAST, AFRICA AND OCEANIA, AS PART OF INTERNATIONAL "E-MAIL" PROMOTIONS PROGRAMME, WHICH IS CONDUCTED ANNUALLY FOR OUR PROMINENT MS -WORD USERS ALL OVER THE WORLD TO ENCOURAGE THE USE OF INTERNET AND COMPUTERS WORLDWIDE.  

YOUR FUND (CERTIFIED CHEQUE) HAS BEEN INSURED WITH YOUR REF NO: ILP/HW-475061725/08 AND WILL BE READY FOR TRANSFER AS SOON AS YOU CONTACT YOUR CLAIM AGENT MR. MARK THAMBO. YOUR E-MAIL ADDRESS SHOULD BE USED IN ALL CORRESPONDENCE WITH YOUR CLAIMS OFFICER, PLEASE NOTE THAT, YOU ARE TO CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS OFFICER VIA EMAIL OR TELEPHONE AS WE ARE PROMOTING THE USE OF E-MAIL. ALSO YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO CALL HIM TO CONFIRM YOUR WINNINGS AND GOVERNMENT TAX PAYMENT THAT IS ALL, AS HE WILL PROVIDE YOU WITH THE NECESSARY DETAILS ON HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE. AS PART OF OUR SECURITY PROTOCOL YOU ARE TO QUOTE THIS SECURITY CODE MSW/JAN/XX08 TO YOUR CLAIMING AGENT. THIS IS TO PREVENT SCAM.

CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS AGENT OFFICER IN SOUTH AFRICA. 
NAME:  DR STEVEN BAGA.  
EMAIL: yahooclaimagentuk1@gala.net
TELEPHONE:   + (27)73 777 1106.
Alternative Email:  yahooclaimagentuk04@gmail.com

NOTE: IN ORDER TO AVOID MISTAKES, PLEASE REMEMBER TO QUOTE YOUR WINNING NUMBERS AND YOUR SECURITY CODE OF MSW/JAN/XX08 IN ALL CORRESPONDENCES WITH YOUR CLAIMS OFFICER. DO NOT REPLY ANY OTHER MAILS LIKE THIS ON NET, AS THEY ARE A LOT OF SCAM ARTIST OUT THERE PRETENDING TO BE US.YOU MAY SEE MAILS LIKE THIS DO NOT REPLY. DO CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS OFFICER, MR. MARK THAMBO IN SOUTH AFRICA.  YOU WILL BE ASKED TO PROVIDE SOME DETAILS AND AS WELL LET YOU KNOW THE COUNTRIES OF THE PAYING CENTRES AND ALSO TO ENABLE THE OFFICE PROCEED WITH YOUR WINNING CERTIFICATE AND FILE KEEPING.
CONGRATULATIONS, ONCE MORE FROM THE ENTIRE MANAGEMENT AND STAFF OF MICROSOFT CO-OPERATION TO ALL OUR LUCKY WINNERS. THANK YOU FOR BEING PART OF THIS PROMOTIONAL LOTTERY PROGRAM. OUR SPECIAL THANKS AND GRATITUDE TO ALL THE ASSOCIATES FOR ALLEVIATING POVERTY ROUND THE WORLD. 
SINCERELY. MRS. ELIZABETH STILHO.                                  
MRS. TAKIYYAH A’ISHAH
(CO-COORDINTOR).  LOTTERY SPONSORS: CHIEF SPONSORS; 
MICROSOFT CORPORATION UK,             MICROSOFT CORPORATION AFRICA, 
MICROSOFT CORPORATION USA,           MICROSOFT CORPORATION ASIA.
PLEASE PROVIDE THE FOLLOWING DATA INFORMATION FOR THE PROCEEDING OF YOUR TRANSFER.
NAME...................................
ADDRESS: .............................
NATIONALITY: .........................
SEX:..................................
AGE: .................................
PHONE/MOBILE: ........................
FAX: .................................
OCCUPATION: ..........................
COMPANY: .............................
SECURITY CODE: .......................
WINNING NO: ..........................
Email: …………………………….
  You are to send a scanned copy of your driving licensee. Or international passport.  Thanks.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

2nd Place Notice‏
From:  Mrs. Jumol Ling (jling2@hngbprom.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 07, 2009 8:54:25 AM 
To:   

HUANGSHI DONGBEI ELECTRICAL APPLIANCE CO.,Ltd
ADDRESS   : Cixi Fuhai Town Industrial Zone Republic of China
WEBSITE   : www.dongbei.co.cc
Date      : 06th.July.2009

                :::::::____YEAR 2009 EMAIL ID NOTIFICATION____:::::::

Dear Email-User,
     We at Huangshi Dongbei global office likes to officially congratulate
you for the draw that just held by our company which featured you as
the second place winner of our yearly promotions.
     Your email address with MICROS ID ( HTDK-B7D8-B2K-MYNC-2NK ) was
luckily drawn to be this year's winner of a Brand New 2008 RANGE
ROVER SPORT and a cash prize of $970,000 United States Dollars.This
money and gift we believe will enable you make some impact in the
society and promote our company globally.

_______FOR FURTHER VERIFICATION PLEASE VISIT________
WEBSITE  : www.dongbei.co.cc
USERNAME : win2
PASSWORD : edpa
__________________________________________________  ________
After logging in, you should contact Dr. Jeff Peterson EMAIL:
jeffsonpet@yahoo.com.hk PHONE: +44 703 5971 964 for your claims.
Ensure you visit our company site for more info.
   Special greetings from the entire family of Huangshi Dongbei Worldwide.

Signed,
Mrs,Mrs. Jumol Ling (Sec.announcer)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

UNGENT REASPOND (INTERNATIONAL CREDIT SETTLEMENT DEPT)‏
From:  Mr.Jame Ikoku (mr.jamesikoku@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 17, 2009 9 :33: 25 AM 
To:  dr_ 

 THE PRESIDENT OF FEDRAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA ALHAJI UMARU YAR’ ADUA     OFFICE OF THE CHIEF AUDITOR TO THE PRESIDENT,(INTERNATIONAL CREDIT SETTLEMENT DEPT,FEDERAL MINISTRY OF PRESIDECY.       OFFICE OF THE CHEIF AUDITOR PRESIDENT,FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA.ASO ROCK GARKI( FCT) ABUJA NIGERIA.DATE; 17/07/2009  ATTENTION BENEFICIARY: This is to notify all over dully Foreign Benefactors Dept Funds Transfer, that the Presidency has embarked on an immediate cancellation of all International Wire Transfer Application from every Government Financial Institutions, C.B.N, Commercial and Merchant Banks respectively. This was done to implement the 2008 Presidential Economic and Financial Crime Prevention Program which is aimed at reducing the rate of Corruption among our employees in the Financial Institutions, who have continuously frustrated the efforts of our International Investors, Contract/ Ihritance Funds Transfer Applicants.  Be informed that the present administration is in its twilight stage to ensure that all foreign contractors receive their part payment in this second quarter payment of the year 2009. We deeply regret any financial inconveniences this temporary Economic reconstruction program might cause you and your Company. Right now, we wish to inform you that your overdue contract payment of your ATM Card Value is $6,800,000.00 Million Only. Note that a maximum withdrawal value of US$5000 is permitted daily and we are duly inter-switched so that you can make withdrawal in any location of the ATM Center of your choice/nearest to you in your country.  This development is as a result of a new payment policy carried out by Central Bank of Nigeria in collaboration with International Monetary Fund in accordance with the World Bank 2009 payment constitution. We have gone through your files and have discovered why you have not received your payments yet. Firstly you refused to follow the necessary step needed for the process to be successful and by doing that we suspend your account.However, with respect to the prevision section 17 of degree 114 of the 1999 constitution, your payment has been re-approved and would be paid immediately through delivery post to your door step with-in 72 hours of confirmation from you. For us not to make mistake in the delivery of your ATM card, we have decided to reconfirm to you your contract details with the Nigerian National petroleum corporation [NNPC]. BELOW ARE YOUR CONTRACT DETAILS:- (1) Category [A] of Contract:/Beneficiary(2) Contract / Beneficiary Number: NNPC/PED/1473/04(3) Contract /Beneficiary Amount: US$6,800,000.00ONLY (US$ 6.8 M) + more the interest since 2007/year of execution.(4) Ref on Company RC NO.: 380619(5) CONTRACT DISCRIPTION: Pipe Construction and Computerized ConoyorOptimization for plant A-D Project Site: KADUNA REFINERY.  If you wish to receive your payment since we have decided to bring a solution to it, right now we have arranged your payment through our swift card payment CBN, which is the latest instruction by the President Umaru Yar Adua (GCFR) Federal Republic of Nigeria. This office will send you an ATM card which you will use to withdraw your money in any ATM machine in your country, maximum withdrawal value of US$5000 is permitted daily, so if you like to receive your fund this way please let us know by contacting the card payment office and also send the following information as instructed: 1. Full name:2. Full address:3. Phone:4. Your age:5. Gender:6. Occupation:7. Country: However, kindly find below the contact person and contact him without delay.Contact Person: REV.WILLIAMS SMITHIntegrated payment departmentEmail: chiefexecutivesoffice@gmail.com Note: that because of impostors, we hereby issue you our code of conduct, which is (ATM-711/506) to indicate this code when contacting the card centre by using it as your subject. You are urgently advised to contact the director of operations ATM card center as directed above, REV. WILLIAMS ANYAOKU with the code of response (ATM-711/506) and full information when contacting him for further directive.  CHIEF AUDITOR TO THE PRESIDENT MR. JAMES IKOKU

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
MR. SAMUEL MOYO‏
From:  HUMBLE ASSISTANCE (mr.samuel23@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 17, 2009 3:12:56 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 FROM MR. ...doc (16.9 KB)  


You may be surprised to receive this letter. please open aettach document.



FROM MR. SAMUEL MOYO
31 OXFORD AVENUE
JOHANNESBURG SOUTH AFRICA
TEL;  + 27 730 951 831
Email: smetkh@gmail.com or smetk10@gmail.com

                                         HUMBLE ASSISTANCE

Good Day,

My name is Samuel Moyo the elder son of Mr. Joseph Moyo of Zimbabwe This  might be a surprise to you about where I got your contact.

A career diplomat who I consulted in my search for a reliable individual/company who can assist me in transferring a reasonable sum of money abroad to a company or private account introduced your firm to me.

During the current war against the farmers in Zimbabwe from the  supports of our President Robert Mugabe, to claim all the white-owned farms to his party members and his followers, he ordered all white farmers to surrender all their farms to his party members and his followers.

My father is one of the best farmers in our country and because he did not support Mugabe's ideas,Mugabe's supporters invaded my father's farm  and burnt everything in the farm ,killing my father and made away with a  lot of items in my father's farm.

Before his death, my father deposited with one of the Security/Finance Company in Johannesburg, South Africa the sum of (US18,500,000.00) Eighteen Million Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars Only).

After the death of my father, we decided to move to the Republic of  South Africa where he had deposited the money in the Security Company as valuables so that we can start a new life.

So I decided to contact overseas firm and companies that will assist  me to move this money out of South Africa because as Asylum Seekers we are not allowed to operate any bank account within South Africa.

We have agreed to offer you 30% of the total sum for your assistance,  5% will be mapped out for any expenses that may be incurred in the course  of this transaction and 65% will be for me and my family to invest in  your country.

All I require is your honest cooperation to enable us make this great benefiting transaction successfully.I guarantee  that this will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law.  Please get in touch with me as fast as possible through this email smetk10@gmail.com or smetkh@gmail.com and through phone also, to  enable us discuss further the progress of this business.

All I want you to do is to furnish me with your entire Personal phone  and fax numbers for easy communication. 

Note that this transaction is 100% risk free and absolutely confidential.

Thanks for your mutual co-operation,

 I expect your soonest response.

 Kind Regards,

 MR. SAMUEL MOYO.
 (On Behalf of The  Family)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GREETINGS FROM SHELL PETROLEUM LTD‏
From:  Louie Morris (louiemorris19@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 17, 2009 1 :11: 44 PM 
To:   



SHELL PETROLEUM  LTD
(Shell Centre, London
SE1 7NA England
Greetings,From Shell Petroleum

You have just been awarded the sum of $1,Million United States Dollars Only which was won by your E-MAIL Address in our Shell Petroleum Lottery Promotions,
 Shell Petroleum Lottery Promotions is part of our social responsibility in line with with our company act as stated in the company act law.

To begin your claim please contact our licensed and accredited agent assigned to you.
[INTERNATIONAL VERIFICATION DEPARTMENT MANAGER]
Name: Mr. Mark Walters
Email   : markwalter11@googlemail.com

Do email the above Claims Administrator,  with  the claims requirements below.To avoid unnecessary delay.They are needed to proceed.

Claims Requirements:
First Name:_______________Last/Family Name:__________________
Sex:_______________Age:_______Date of Birth:___________________
Occupation:_______________________Nationality:____  _____________
Address:______________________________Marital Status:____________
City:_____________State:________________ Zip/Postal Code:___________
Country:______________________Cell  Phone:____________________
Fax:________________E-mail:________________________________

PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM

You are to contact your Claims Agent with immediate effect to facilitate the protocol of your winning prize before the date of Claim,
Winners Shall be paid in accordance with his/her Settlement Centre, Prize must be claimed not later than 15 days from date of Draw Notification after the Draw date in which Prize has won.
Any prize not claimed within this period will be forfeited.

Congratulations!!!

Sincerely,

Ms.Louie Morris (Secretary)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Mr.John Norbert (margaretha.geveld@comhem.se)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 17, 2009 1:07:11 AM 
To:  




Greetings, I have a proposal of $7.5M.which i know will benefit the both of us.Please get back to me on johnnorbert@w.cn or call me on +233245040223.If this may intrest you. I will be waiting to hearing from you. Best Regards,Mr.John NorbertTel:+233245040223Email:johnnorbert@w.cn

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulations Your E-mail Has Won A Prize Of £800,000.00GBP Electronic Diversity Live Lotto Of The Yahoo Microsoft Promotional Program Inc 2009.‏
From:  YAHOO MICROSOFT EMAIL PROMOTIONAL INC 2009 (yah_micr1.prom2009_3@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 18, 2009 11:46:34 AM 
To:   

Yahoo Email Incoperation
Baley House, Har Road
Sutton, Greater London
SM1 4te United Kingdom UK
+447024034286
Calls 9am - 5pm GTM London Time

Dear Yahoo! Winner,

  This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of Eight Hundred Thousand Pounds Sterlings  (800,000.00GBP) for the 2009 Yahoo Email promotion which is organized by YAHOO EMAIL INC & WINDOWS LIVE for all emails that are active online.

    YAHOO & MICROSOFT PROMOTIONAL PROGRAMME, collects all the email addresses of the people,that their email Addresses are active online, among the millions that are in yahoo Registered Members List and Hotmail we only select five people as our winners through our Yahoo Microsoft Ballot Selection System Unit .We congratulate you for being one of the people selected on our Yahoo members registration file list.

              PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM

      You are to contact your Claims Agent on or before your date of Claim, Winners Shall be paid in accordance with his/her Settlement Centre.Yahoo members Email promotion Prize must be claimed no later than 5 days from date of Draw Notification after the Draw date in which Prize has won. Any prize not claimed within this period will be forfeited.

These are your identification numbers:

Batch number.....................YM 09102XN
Reff number................... ....YM35447XN
Winning number.................. .YM09788

     These numbers fall within the our London Headquarters Centre you are requested to contact our London processing Co-ordinator Rev Walter Douglas and send your winning identification numbers to him via email for immediate procession and release of your winning fund.

NAME: REV. WALTER DOUGLAS
E-Mail: rev.fr.walterdouglas@gmail.com
fr.walterdouglas@sify.com 

     You are therefore advise to send the following information to the London Co-ordinator to facilitate them and process the transfer of your fund.

1. Full name.....................
2. Country........................
3. Contact Address...................
4. Telephone Number......................
5. Marital Status........................ ...
6. Occupation.................... ..........
7. Age........................... .........
8. Religion .............................. ..
9. Gender .............................. ..

 Best regards
Victoria Elizabeth
Yahoo Award Notification Officer

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Mr.John Norbert (margaretha.geveld@comhem.se)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 17, 2009 1:07:11 AM 
To 



Greetings, I have a proposal of $7.5M.which i know will benefit the both of us.Please get back to me on johnnorbert@w.cn or call me on +233245040223.If this may intrest you. I will be waiting to hearing from you. Best Regards,Mr.John NorbertTel:+233245040223Email:johnnorbert@w.cn

----------


## ommohamed

[[[ Business Partner Needed ]]]‏
From:  Mohammed. Jabril (jabriln@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 04, 2009 1:50:48 AM 
To:   

Dear Sir, I am consultant to some business interests in my country who are interested in international business investment.  We need your business experience and connections to invest in your country. I wait your response to provide you with more information. Yours faithfully, Jabril Mohammed.

----------


## ommohamed

loan offer apply now‏
From:  Dr. Harry Mason (paylessfin.inst@googlemail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 27, 2009 8 :53: 14 PM 
To:   

-- Dear Prospective Clients,Are you financially hands down? And you need a loan to refinance?Payless Financial Institution is the place you will be rendered ahelping hand and be set free from financial disaster.Please do nothesitateto contact us with the following information: Name:Dr.J.MorganEmail: paylessfin.inst@gmail.com, For your information, this firm was set up to assist people of theirpredicaments and syndication financially.This company is a wellrecognized company around the globe and we have gradient in lendingpolicy by our mode of operation shows that we are here to assistpeople but not deprive them of their opportunities.We have ourcompany's headquarter at QW2409 Davidson Lane, London United kingdomwith branches in the following countries like China(Beijing), inAfrica (Nigeria) and (Ghana) and Italy, Loan Offers amount rangingfrom $5,000 Minimum to $5,000,000,000.00 Maximum. We render the below services: *Personal Loan*Commercial Loan*Refinancing Loan*Payday Loan*Sharks loan*Industrial Loans e.t.c. We are unlike other loan companies, we guarantee success. If you are interested in obtaining a loan in my loan company,simplyillustrate by writing us back. Note:That your satisfaction is our pride. We do hope to hear from you soon. Thanks and God bless you. Best Regards,Dr.J.Morgan.

----------


## ommohamed

Congratulations Lucky Winner‏
From:  UK NATIONAL LOTTERY (info@lottery.co.uk)  
Sent: Monday, July 27, 2009 2 :25: 40 AM 
To:   

 Ref: XYL /26510460037/09Batch: 24/00319/IPD This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of1,000,000.00 pounds held June 30th, 2009 in London UK. The selection process wascarried out through random selection in Our computerized email selectionsystem(ess) from a database of over 250,000 email Addresses drawn from which youwere selected. Contact our fiduciary agent for claims with:Agents Name: Dr.Tom PerryEmail: tomperry01@w.cnTel: +44 704-576-3513Fax: +44 702-407-9859 Fill the form below: 1. Name:2. Address:3. Marital Status:4. Occupation:5. Age:6. Sex:7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence:9. Telephone Number: PAYMENT MODE: OPTION 1.BANK TO BANK TRANSFER 2.CERTIFIED CHEQUE MADE OUT IN YOUR NAMECOURIERED Yours faithfully,Sincerely,Mrs.Rose Wood

----------


## ommohamed

The BMW Automobile Company 2009‏
From:  MAR&#205;A TOMASA CONS PAZO (mariacons@icav.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 25, 2009 2:01:21 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

This email is to inform you that you have just been approve by the BMW promotion Board Online a cash price of £750,000.00GBP.and a brand new BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 you are to contactthe online BMW claims agent Mr. Alex Jeferson via E-mail:assign-alexjeferson12@hotmail.comContact him, with your, SerialNo:BMWP/556543450906 andRefNo:BMW:2551256003/23.Also provide listed:1. Full Name:2. Address:3. Age:4. Sex:5. Marital Status:6. Telephone Number:7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence:9. Short comment on your Occupation:Greetings,Mrs. Maria Tomasa Cons PazoBmw Promotion Co-ordinator.

----------


## ommohamed

The BMW Automobile Company 2009‏
From:  MAR&#205;A TOMASA CONS PAZO (mariacons@icav.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 25, 2009 2:01:09 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

This email is to inform you that you have just been approve by the BMW promotion Board Online a cash price of £750,000.00GBP.and a brand new BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 you are to contactthe online BMW claims agent Mr. Alex Jeferson via E-mail:assign-alexjeferson12@hotmail.comContact him, with your, SerialNo:BMWP/556543450906 andRefNo:BMW:2551256003/23.Also provide listed:1. Full Name:2. Address:3. Age:4. Sex:5. Marital Status:6. Telephone Number:7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence:9. Short comment on your Occupation:Greetings,Mrs. Maria Tomasa Cons PazoBmw Promotion Co-ordinator.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

UKL/09-A0802742009‏
From:  info (bigiron.don@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 04, 2009 3:49:27 PM 
To:  unl@unl.org 

You have ONE MILLION POUNDS.Confirm this receipt by replying the due process unit officer:Fill the details: FullName,Address,Tel,Occupation,etc,Reply to

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

First Category B'' Winner ( Send Email To certtifieldd.desk@yahoo.com.hk )‏
From:  Roishell Cooper (rcoop275@ZANESTATE.EDU)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 04, 2009 7:14:21 PM 
To:   

** High Priority **** Reply Requested When Convenient ** BATCH No: 573881545-NL/2009TICKET No:PP 3502 /8707-01Dear Winner,Your e-mail address has subsequently won you the sum of£1,200,000.00 (GBP). Contact: Mr. Well Paulson for full details and claims procedures.( certtifieldd.desk@yahoo.com.hk) Tel: +44-7035-924-1381. Name:2. Address:3. Country of Residence:4. Telephone Number:5. Age:6. Occupation:For: The U.K National Lottery.UK-Lotto Coordinator;Mr. Roishell Cooper

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

First Category B'' Winner ( Send Email To certtifieldd.desk@yahoo.com.hk )‏
From:  Roishell Cooper (rcoop275@ZANESTATE.EDU)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 04, 2009 7:13:39 PM 
To:   

** High Priority **** Reply Requested When Convenient ** BATCH No: 573881545-NL/2009TICKET No:PP 3502 /8707-01Dear Winner,Your e-mail address has subsequently won you the sum of£1,200,000.00 (GBP). Contact: Mr. Well Paulson for full details and claims procedures.( certtifieldd.desk@yahoo.com.hk) Tel: +44-7035-924-1381. Name:2. Address:3. Country of Residence:4. Telephone Number:5. Age:6. Occupation:For: The U.K National Lottery.UK-Lotto Coordinator;Mr. Roishell Cooper

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Reply to your designated claims agent‏
From:  Microsoft Corporation (notification@microsoft.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 04, 2009 2:05:48 PM 
To:   

From The Board Of Microsoft Corporation Grant Award Scheme,You Have Been  Granted With The Sum Of
450,000 Pounds. Contact: Microsoft Security Agent Dr.Frank Smith via email For Approval.

FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
Dr Frank Smith
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK).
FAX: +44 704 579 5467
Phone number :+447024030732  +447024094818
E-mail: xp_microsoft@sify.com

CONGRATULATIONS!
Yours Sincerely,
Frank Smith
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

THE BMW AUTOMOBILE COMPANY‏
From:  MAR&Iacute;A TOMASA CONS PAZO (mariacons@icav.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 04, 2009 1:41:21 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 Dear Winner,You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP contact Mr. Alex Jeferson, BMW Agent To Claim Email: assign-alexjeferson7@hotmail.com with RefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09, Name, Country, Age and Phone no.Greetings,Mrs. Maria Tomasa Cons PazoBMW Promotion Co-ordinator

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Urgent message‏
From:  Abdal Fattah (abdal_fat25@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 04, 2009 6:18:17 AM 
To:   

Urgent message

FROM THE OFFICE OF MR Abdal Fattah
THE CHIEF AUDITOR INCHARGE 
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK 
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO 
WEST AFRICA.  
Phone Number +22675145555
Reply to this E-mail (abdal_fattah@voila.fr)

Dear Partner,

I am the Director in charge of Auditing section in the Afican Development Bank Group,I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($9.3) million immediately to your account.I will send you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have some percentage of the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business, 
Now permit me to ask some few questions.  

1. Can you honestly help me as your partner?  

2. Can i completely trust you?  

3. What percentage of the total amount in question will be good for you after the money is transfer to your country?  

4.Can you help me to come over to your country an d further my educational carrier? 

5.Can you assure me of the confidentiality of this transaction, So that when coming in to your country there would not be focus of attention?  
Waiting for your urgent reply and God bless you 

(FILL THIS FORM BELLOW PLEASE AND RESEND IT TO ME)

1) Your Full Name:-...............................
2) Your Age:-...........................................
3) Marital Status:-..................................
4) Your Cell Phone Number:-............
5) Your Fax Number:-........................
6) Your Country:-.............................
7) Your Occupation:-....................
8) Sex.............................................
9) Your Religion:-......................
10) Your Private E-mail Adress:.....

Yours sincerely
Mr.Abdal Fattah

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From:Maureen Serewa.‏
From:  maureensere@cantv.net (maureensere@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 04, 2009 12 :33: 44 AM 
To:  maureensere@cantv.net 

From:Maureen Serewa.
Abidjan Cote D'Ivoire,
West Africa. 

 Dearest one,

I ascertained your contact just in my search for a foreign investor/gurdian who would probably assist me in my future business/investment programme. My name is Maureen Serewa the only Daughter of Mr. and Mrs. John A Serewa (both late). My Father was a reputable business magnet who based in Abidjan the federal capital teritory of Cost d'ivoire during his days. 


I have dificulties in hearing . It is sad to say that he passed away mysteriously in France during one of his business trips abroad on the 12th September 2005. Though his sudden death waslinked or rather suspected to have been masterminded by an uncle of his' who travelled with him at that time. But God knows the truth! My mother died when I was just 6yrs old, and since then my father took me so special. Before his death, he called me and told me that he has the sum of TEN MILLION UNITED STATES DOLLARS ( US$10MILLION) left in fixed deposit account in one of the leading banks in Africa.

He further told me that he deposited the money in my name, and also gave me all the necessary but legal documents to this fund with the bank. I am just 18 years old and a university undergraduate and really don't know what to do. Now I want an account overseas where I can transfer this funds and after the transaction I will come and reside permanently in your country till such a time that it will be convinient for me to return back home if I so desire. This is because I have suffered a lot of set backs as a result of incessant political crisis here in cost d'ivoire.  

The death of my father actually brought sorrow to my life. I also want to invest the fund under your care because I am ignorant of business world. I am in a sincere desire ofyour humble assistance in this regards. Your suggestions and ideas will be highly regarded. Now permit me to ask these few questions: 


1. Can you honestly help me from your heart? 
2.Can I completely trust you? 
3.What percentage of the total amount in question will be good for you after the money is in your account?  

Please, consider this and get back to me as soon as possible. Immedaitely I confirm your willingness, I will send to you my Picture and also inform you more details involved in this matter. 

Kind Regards, 

Maureen Serewa.
I am waiting for your reply.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From: Tim Tookey‏
From:  Tim Tookey (lyddyld0@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 03, 2009 10:00:16 PM 
To:   



From: Tim Tookey 
Group Finance Director
LLoyds Banking Group United Kingdom
+44-70318-09712

Good day,
I am Mr. Tim Tookey, the Group Finance Director of LLoyds Banking Group United Kingdom. 
I am contacting you for a legitimate business transaction strictly to you. I personally discovered a dormant account with a total sum of USD$95,000,000.00 (NINETY FIVE MILLION UNITED STATE DOLLARS) here in our bank. The owner of this dormant account died on 4th Jan 2002. Since his death, nobody has operated in his account because the account has NO BENEFICIARY attached to it.

According to our BANKING CODE OF ETHICS, this dormant fund will be confiscated by law if it remains dormant for a period of (8) eight years without any claim. I therefore solict for your sincere cooperation in transferring this dormant fund to your foreign account as the foreign beneficiary of the fund to avoid confiscating it by our bank. 
I will split the transfer into two 2 stages for easy and smooth transfer. Firstly, I will transfer $5,000,000.00 to any valid foreign account you will nominate. After a successful transfer of the fund, I will fly to meet you in your home destination for sharing. Thereafter we jointly transfer the remaining balance of $90,000,000.00 for big investments.

This transaction will be done in a legitimate procedure within 6 banking days. Sharing will be 60% for me and 40% for you. If you are willing to cooperate in this transaction, Reply to my private email: ttookey41@yahoo.com.hk

Anticipating for your positive response for more details. Call 0044-70318-09712
Yours truly,
Tim Tookey

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

bank and westernunion transfers and admin deals with fresh tools‏
From:  farouk mohammed (faroukhacker11@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 03, 2009 5:37:44 PM 
To:  dr_alsuwaidi@hotmail.com; dr_althani99@hotmail.com; dr_areejalowfi@hotmail.com; dr_arunkulkarni@hotmail.com; dr_ashraf_4@hotmail.com; dr_dagamaali80@hotmail.com; dr_dan14@hotmail.com; dr_dodo2003@hotmail.com; dr_emo33@hotmail.com; dr_f_93@hotmail.com; dr_faheem@hotmail.com; dr_hadjalim@hotmail.com; dr_hamad_alqahtani@hotmail.com; dr_husni@hotmail.com; dr_hytham@hotmail.com; dr_islamamin@hotmail.com; dr_j_alrasheid@hotmail.com; dr_laghari@hotmail.com; dr_mahamama@hotmail.com; dr_mahmoud@hotmail.com; dr_mms_2@hotmail.com; dr_mohammed_4@hotmail.com; dr_nadia2010@hotmail.com; dr_nazar@hotmail.com; dr_ostrich@hotmail.com; dr_sajjadbaloch@hotmail.com; asign.uknlclaim.alexwelfred@windowslive.com; davidsmith2009@cantv.net; mikewilliams2008@cantv.net; andb1000@yahoo.com.hk; andersonbaker1@googlemail.com; ali_gracy2005@hotmail.com; zumah338@msn.com; mrzuma0022@gmail.com; musa01@terra.com; musasule53@yahoo.fr; mrral21@msn.com; butlerem@mnstate.edu; hyundaidepartment1@hotmail.co.uk; fifalttr4@gmail.com; kevinmdoyle@eircom.net; interaction2009@live.com; sweetswimmer148@aol.com; fifalottery09@yahoo.com.hk; emsenycp20@gmail.com; bonazanewyorklottoprom@o2.pl; misskabba2005@gmail.com; kabbahomes2005@gmail.com; aust0oo02@aol.com; director.frankeze@hotmail.com 

deals now available from farouk hack

i deal in 

1)westernunion
Transfer to your name or any name 
GEt a bug or westernunion for country and get your 

own mtcns


2)Bank transfers and login
usa example boa citi wellsfargo uk hsbc abbey
and for europe and asia

3)new preconfigured webmails and smtps
no hacked ones only paid for hosts
lasts 3 weeks 6weeks or 3months


4)2009 leads from worldwide countries

if you are interested in any of this deals meet me 

on yahoomessenger or send me mail at yahoo to 
(farouhackk)

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Wating Your Urgent Response‏
From:  Solomon Elih (solomon-elih605@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 03, 2009 4:12:23 PM 
To:   

Wating Your Urgent Response

from the desk of Mr.Solomon Elih
auditing and accounting unit. 
banque de l'habitat au burkina faso bhbf
ouagadougou burkina faso.               
                                                   (Confidential)
i can't imagine how you will feel receiving a sudden business letter from a remote country in far away burkina faso west africa and probably from some one you have not closely related with. but all the same, i believe we do not need to be of blood relatives before we can establish cordial/business relationship. having said this, i think it is very important at this juncture to introduce myself to you. 

i am.Mr.Solomon Elih. the director in charge of auditing and accounting section of banque de l'habitat au burkina faso bhbf ouagadougou burkina-faso west africa. it is my pleasure to solicit your assistance in this business proposal. i am contacting you because, i do not want to transact the business with anybody who is known to any staff of this bank or anybody around here to avoid any possible blackmail or leakage at the end of the transaction.

the proposal:
during our investigation and auditing in this bank, my department came across a very huge sum of money belonging to a deceased person who died on31st october 1999,in a plane crash and the fund has been dormant in his account with this bank without any claim of the fund in our custody either from his family or relation before our discovery to this development.the said amount was u.s $12.5m ( Twelve million five
hundred thousand united states dollars) as it may interest you to know,  

meanwhile all the whole arrangement to put claim over this fund as the bonafide next of kin to the deceased, get the required approval and transfer this money to a foreign account has been put in place and directives and needed information will be relayed to you as soon as you indicate your interest and willingness to assist us and also benefit your self to this great business opportunity. 
in fact i could have done this deal alone but because of my position in this country as a civil servant(a banker )we are not allowed to opperate a foreign account and would eventually raise an eye brow on my side during the time of transfer because i work in this bank. 

this is the actual reason why it will require a second party or fellow who will forward claims as the next of kin with affidavit of trust of oath to the bank and also present a foreign account where he will need the money to be re-transferred into on his request as it may be after due verification and clarification by the correspondent branch of the bank where the whole money will be remitted from to your own designation bank account. 

i will not fail to inform you that this transaction is 100% risk free. on smooth conclusion of this transaction, you will be entitled to 40% of the total sum as gratification, while 60% will be for me and my partner. please,you have been adviced to keep this tranaction as a "top secret" as i am still in service and intend to retire from service after we conclude this deal with you. 

i will be monitoring the whole situation here in this bank until you confirm the money in your account and ask me to come down to your country for subsequent sharing of the fund according to percentages previously indicated and further investment, either in your country or any country you advice us to invest in. 
all other necessary vital information will be sent to you when i hear from you. you can call me on my direct mobile number: phone: 00 226 75267976.i look forward to receive your immediate response.

yours faithfully, 
Mr.Solomon Elih
phone: 00 226 75267976

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend,‏
From:  John William (john.williamo44@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 02, 2009 11:41:11 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend, 



I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise since we have not known or met before now, but please, I would like you to treat it like blood brother affair and with the urgency and secrecy it requires. I am Mr. John William, an Audit staff of Bank Of Africa Burkina Faso. 



An investor (name with-held) died without naming any next of kin to his fund he deposited in my bank. The amount is $30M(Thirty Million United States Dollars) and banking regulation/legislation in Burkina Faso demands that I should notify the fiscal authorities after three years. The above set of facts


underscores my reason to seek your permission to have you stand in as the next of kin to the deceased. 



This fund will be approved and released in your favour as the next of kin if only you will adhere to my instruction and co-operate with me in one accord. 



I have all the legal and banking details of the deceased client that will facilitate our putting you forward as the claimant/beneficiary of the funds and ultimately transfer of the $30M(Thirty Million United states Dollars) plus interest to any bank account nominated by you. 



I am prepared to compensate you with a 40% share of the total funds for your efforts. 



The final details will be given upon receipt an affirmation of your desire to participate. 



Pleas contact me if you are interest in my proposal to enable me not to start scouting for another foreign partner. 



Thanks/Regard. 

Mr. John William

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HAVE A NICE DAY‏
From:  nana pual (nana_pual815@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 02, 2009 10 :52: 39 PM 
To:   




FROM: ROCK AND GOLD MINING 
MANAGING DIRECTOR,
APPIAH CHARS
E-MAIL: appiahchars@live.com,

To: Our Beloved Gold Minner/Buy/Dealer, 

DEAR SIR }MADAM

FULL CORPORATE OFFER

I AM APPIAH CHARS, Managing Director of the above mentioned 

company, with full legal and corporate responsibility, and under 

penalty of jury, with full knowledge of the act of fraud and as a 



seller or Authorized sellers’ Mandatory, and with full 


letter of POWER OF ATTORNEY from the seller.

With all willingness and ready to deliver the herein (AU) metal 

under the following terms and conditions:

COMMODITY: GOLD DUST AND BAR

PURITY: 97.5% OR 23 CARATE

QUANTITY: 240 KILOGRAMS per month

ORIGIN: GHANA

PRICE: 16,000 USD/KG

PAYMENT: PAYMENT TAKES EFFECT AFTER THE FINAL ASSYING REPORT 

PROOFS THE EXACT QUANTITY AND QUALITY. .10% OF THE TOTAL VALUE OF 

THE GOODS WOULD BE EMBURSED TO THE SELLER TO FACILITATE THE 

EXPORT DOCUMENTATION AND HANDING CHARGES TO THE DESTINATION OF 

THE (AU) METALS AND SUCH AMOUNT WOULD BE DEDUCTED AT THE TIME OF 

FULL PAYMENT


Thanks very much for your PATRONISE.
APPIAH CHARS.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HELLO DEAR.‏
From:  sawadogo evans (mrdogoevans4@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 02, 2009 7:55:02 PM 
To:   

A Senior Staff in)
Foreign Remittance Department,
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.
Mr. Sawadogo G. Evans.
Good day,
I have a top secret that will benefit both our families. I'm Mr. Sawadogo G. Evans. A staff in bill and exchange at the foreign remittance department of my bank.In my department I discovered (a file) an abandoned sum of US$10.5M,(Ten Million, Five Hundred Thousand USD) The amount belongs to one of our foreign customers who died along with his family. The banking laws here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after many years, the money will be transferred into the 'BANK TREASURY' as unclaimed FUND.


However i have the whole information's about the fund i don't want this fund to enter into our BANK




This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HAVE A NICE DAY‏
From:  nana pual (nana_pual815@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 02, 2009 10 :52: 39 PM 
To:   




FROM: ROCK AND GOLD MINING 
MANAGING DIRECTOR,
APPIAH CHARS
E-MAIL: appiahchars@live.com,

To: Our Beloved Gold Minner/Buy/Dealer, 

DEAR SIR }MADAM

FULL CORPORATE OFFER

I AM APPIAH CHARS, Managing Director of the above mentioned 

company, with full legal and corporate responsibility, and under 

penalty of jury, with full knowledge of the act of fraud and as a

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Officail Notification (MCS-26798/096)‏
From:  Microsoft Products Award Team (morghall@bredband.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 01, 2009 11:58:42 PM 
To:   

MICROSOFT® (Uk. Regional Office) 
Products Promotion Division,
Microsoft Building, Wright Lane,
Kensington London W85sp.
Email: mreldenwoods@live.com
Serial NO:MCS-26798/096
Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU
Your Reference No:HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS,

Dear Lucky Winner, 

The prestigious Microsoft Product Award Team has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the new year anniversary for 2009, we rolled out over Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00) Draws. 
Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage
. 
Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU with serial numbers MCS-


This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HELLO DEAR.‏
From:  sawadogo evans (mrdogoevans4@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 02, 2009 7:55:02 PM 
To:   

A Senior Staff in)
Foreign Remittance Department,
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.
Mr. Sawadogo G. Evans.
Good day,
I have a top secret that will benefit both our families. I'm Mr. Sawadogo G. Evans. A staff in bill and exchange at the foreign remittance department of my bank.In my department I discovered (a file) an abandoned sum of US$10.5M,(Ten Million, Five Hundred Thousand USD) The amount belongs to one of our foreign customers who died along with his family. The banking laws here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after many years, the money will be transferred into the 'BANK TREASURY' as unclaimed FUND.


However i have the whole information's about the fund i don't want this fund to enter into our BANK

----------


## ommohamed

/096  This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
2009 Official Notification (MCS-26798_096)‏
From:  Microsoft Products Award Corporations (morghall@bredband.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 01, 2009 10:19:55 PM 
To:   

MICROSOFT® (Uk. Regional Office) 
Products Promotion Division,
Microsoft Building, Wright Lane,
Kensington London W85sp.
Email: mr_williams_woodeson@micsftxpawaduk.com
Serial NO:MCS-26798/096
Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU
Your Reference No: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS,

Dear Lucky Winner,  

The prestigious Microsoft Product Award Team has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the New Year anniversary for 2009, we rolled out over Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00) Draws.
Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage. 

Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU with serial numbers MCS-26798


and drew the lucky numbers 14-21-25-39-40-47(29) which subsequently won you Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(Ј850,000,00) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire sum of Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00)

These are your Reference identification numbers: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS.

Kindly fill below Claims Requirement form for immediate Validation of your winning Prize.

1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3. Phone number:
4. Fax number:
5. Occupation:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country:
10. How do you feel as winner?

Mode of Price Remittance. 

Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque and other Winning Documents backing your prize money stating that the prize was legally obtain from Microsoft Products Award Team safely to you.

CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
MR.WILLIAMS WOODESON.
MICROSOFT PRODUCT PROMO DEPARTMENT (UK).
Phone: +44 704 576 5467
E-mail: mr_williams_woodeson@micsftxpawaduk.com
**************************************************  ***** 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 

Once again on behalf of all our staff, 

CONGRATULATIONS!

Yours Faithfully, 
Mr. Muhammad Hamid.
Mic. Claims Office, 
The MPA Foundation.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

.. [Business Partner Needed.]..‏
From:  Jabril Mohammed. (jabriln@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 01, 2009 4:29:07 PM 
To:   

Dear Sir, I am consultant to some business interests in my country who are interested in international business investment.  We need your business experience and connections to invest in your country. I wait your response to provide you with more information. Yours faithfully, Jabril Mohammed.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONTACT FOR VALIDATION‏
From:  Microsoft Corporation (tucker@clear.net.nz)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 01, 2009 7 :32: 36 AM 
To:   


From The Board Of Microsoft Corporation Grant Award Scheme,You Have Been  Granted With The Sum Of $1,000.000. Contact: Dr.Aris Micheal For Approval. Via Email: drarismicheal@sify.com

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: Business Partnership Proposal‏
From:  Mr.John Mukhabe (jmukhabe13@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 01, 2009 4:43:49 AM 


  From: John Mukhabe 178 Jason Moyo Layouts Harare-Zimbabwe.     Dear Sir,     I got your contact information from a reputable business/professional directory of your country which gives me assurance of your legibility as a business person. 


My name is John Mukhabe a citizen of Zimbabwe and a financial consultant. I represent the interest of a client, an investor whom as a result of the sensitive nature of the position he occupies under the present government in Zimbabwe, coupled with the recent political and economic developments in my country wishes to relocate his funds abroad and secure it from inflation through investment.     I am making this contact with you on the strength of this my client s need for an individual such as you, who will be willing to receive money on his behalf abroad, and then invest this money for making profit in accordance with the foreign direct investment regulations in your country.Your role as a partner will be to devise the necessary business plan based on your knowledge of the domestic economy in your country. To oversee the day to day management of the business that will be established there in your country with this capital (U.S$10,500,000).     The establishment of this joint business venture with the above mentioned fund will be carried out in a manner consistent with the prevailing international laws and that of your country guiding such an investment.In the event that you are willing to work with me on this project as a partner, provide me with your direct telephone and fax numbers for further detail.     Best regards John Mukhabe

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ON RECOMMENDATION‏
From:  Sunday Koti (kotisunny@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 01, 2009 12:00:12 AM 
To:   

ON RECOMMENDATION
Dear Friend, 

Mr. Andreas Schranner died four years ago leaving behind usd$9,500,000.00 (Nine million, Five hundred thousand United States dollars) in the branch where I work. I am his acount manager and till date nobody has come forward or put application for the claim. 

As the law of the bank here stipulates, if the bank waited for a period of four years without a beneficiary they will only send the fund to debt reconversion department and the account will be closed. As the deceased that died interstate with no will or next of kin with our bank record, I want you to come forward since I can provide you with the details needed for us to claim the funds. I will do all the crucial part in the bank to have the claim released to you promptly. 

Please note that no other person knows about this account other than myself. The strategy is to use my influence as his account manager to make all necessary changes in your favour so that we can apply for the payment of the funds in your name. i intend to offer you 35% of the funds, 60% for me while 5% shall cover expenses both parties will encure during the process of transfer. 

If you accept this offer, kindly get back to me for more details

Regards,
Mr.Sunday Koti

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

£1,500,000.00GB‏
From:  randy3@bellnet.ca 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 31, 2009 10:04:42 PM 
To:  info.net@bellnet.ca 

Congratulations you won,confirm reciept by sending your name, address, age, phone number etc to harry01@gala.net(1)bank()courier

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

£1,500,000.00GB‏
From:  randy3@bellnet.ca 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 31, 2009 10:04:36 PM 
To:  info.net@bellnet.ca 

Congratulations you won,confirm reciept by sending your name, address, age, phone number etc to harry01@gala.net(1)bank()courier

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I am patiently wiating for your urgent reply‏
From:  felian kunam (felian19@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 31, 2009 7 :11: 51 PM 
To:   

From: Barrister Felian Kunam.
Senior Advocate of the cabinet ESQ
Burkina Faso, West Africa .

E-mail: barrister_kunam55@yahoo.com
Tel: +226 76 06 67 62.

Attn:

With due respect, please don't be surprised or afraid to receive this type of message from me. I am Barrister Felian Kunam, the personal resident Attorney to Dr. Eric MORGAN, the late businessman who died with his wife and only daughter in the event of terrorist attack on 11th September, 2001 World Trade Centre in America. My client Dr. Eric MORGAN leaves the total sum of Fourteen Million Two Hundred thousand united state dollars ($14.2m USD) in his bank account here in Burkina Faso.

Dr. Morgan was a Gold & Diamond dealer in some of East and South Africa countries but the reason of bringing such amount here is to establish Cement Factory. Unfortunately he lost his live with his family in the event of the incident. I have made several enquiries to locate any of his relatives but to no avail.

Above all, hence nobody is available for the claim I am looking for a dependable individual that I can trust, someone who wiling and honest enough to carry out this transaction with diligent to the best of his/her ability to collaboration and transfer the money from the bank custody before end of next month. Besides, the bank officials are treating to confiscate the fund to bank treasury as unclaimed bill because the banking rules and regulations stipulate that if such amount remain unclaimed after seven (7) years the will confiscate and transfer to bank treasury as unclaimed fund.

The request for foreigner as next of kin in this business is occasioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner and Burkinabe is unacceptable to stand as next of kin to a foreigner here in my country.

Therefore, to enable the immediate transfer of the fund as indicated, you must apply first to the bank as the deceased next of kin by indicating your bank information where the money will be remitted. You may be interested to know that I have all the necessary legal documents to backup the claim.

All I require is your honest cooperation to enable us seeing this deal through. I guarantee that this will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you and me from any branch of law. I hope you will welcome this life opportunity, if so, please get back to me with confirmation of your good interest to enable us discuss further about the sharing ratios.

Upon the receipt of your acceptance, I will send you more detail explanation for your better understanding.


Best regards,
Barr. Felian Kunam

E-mail: barrister_kunam55@yahoo.com
Tel: +226 76 06 67 62

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GREAT PRIVATE/BUSINESS‏‏
From:  ahmed komo (ahmed_komo2335@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 31, 2009 5 :06: 08 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend.

I am Mr Ahmed Komo the account officer in charge of Auditing section Bank in the Group Bank of African (B.O.A),I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ( $15.5 million immediately to your account.I will send you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business. reply me urgent.
 Best Regards
Ahmed Komo.

----------


## ommohamed

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
FROM THE DESK OF: MRS. SONIA SAMBORA.‏
From:  sonia sambora (mrssonia.sambora013@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 31, 2009 2:43:50 AM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF: MRS. SONIA SAMBORA. 
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (A.D.B) OUAGADOUGOU 

BURKINA-FASO, WEST AFRICA . PHONE: +226 78 71 12 77

My dear 

I am contacting you in regards to a business transfer of a huge sum of money from a deceased account. Though I know that a transaction of this magnitude will make anyone apprehensive and worried, but I am assuring you that all will be well at the end of the day. 

I decided to contact you due to the urgency of this transaction. 
PROPOSITION; I discovered an abundant sum of $7.3M (SEVEN MILLION Three Hundred thousand United States Dollars) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customers who died along with his entire family. Since his death, none of his next-of-kin or relations has come forward to lay claims to this money as the heir. I cannot release the fund from his account unless someone applies for claim as the next-of-kin to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines. 

Upon this discovery, I now seek your permission to have you stand as a next of kin to the deceased as all documentations will be carefully worked out by me for the funds $7.3M (SEVEN  MILLION Three Five Hundred thousand United states Dollars) to be released in your favour as the beneficiary's next of kin. It may interest you to note that I have secured from the probate an order of madamus to locate any of deceased beneficiaries. Please acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by furnishing me with the following; 

1. Your Full Names and Address. 
2. Direct Telephone and Fax numbers. 
3. Your Occupaction. 
4. Company names. 
5. Your age and status. 

These requirements will enable me file a letter of claim to the appropriate departments for necessary approvals in your favour before the transfer can be made. I shall be compensating you with 40% percent on final conclusion of this project, while the rest 60% percent shall be for me. Your share stays with you while the rest shall be for me for investment purposes in your country. If this proposal is acceptable by you, do not take undue advantage of the trust I have bestowed in you. Reply to my private email: sonia_sambora@voila.fr 
Waiting to hear from you urgent. 

Regards to your family 

MRS. SONIA SAMBORA.

PHONE: +226 78 71 12 77

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From ROSE OKPO‏
From:  rose_123@cantv.net (rose_123@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 30, 2009 7 :35: 57 PM 
To:  rose_123@cantv.net 

From  ROSE OKPO 
Good day to you. 
First I will like you to Permit me for a brief introduction of myself, My Name is Rose Okpo from Sierra Leone and the only survival child of my parents, late Dr & Mrs JOSEPHE OKPO, I wish to request for your assistance in accepting me as one of your family member and as your daughter. Before the sudden death of my parents, it was made known to me by my father that he and my mother made a deposit sum of ($9,300,000.00 USD) in one of the security company here in Cote d'Ivoire capital Abidjan, and that the money was deposited and registered as our family valuables concealed in a metallic trunk box with my name as their only survival child before he give up.

Since the war in our country of which made us to ran away from our country, this made me not to know any of my uncles and their way about. Beside I was warned by my late father even before his sudden death that his brothers are not happy about his establishment in life, that I must be careful and don't ever allow any one of them knowing my plans in future, because they will try hurting me. 

Now I wish to contact you after having three days fasting and praying in our church here where I attend and worship God, because my father when he was alive he instructed me to seek for a helper from any foreign country of my choice who will assist me in handling the fund which he deposited in the security company in case if anything in future and to take care of me. I am seeking for your assistance as a foreigner to represent before the security company as my late father's business associate who will be assisting me in claiming the consignment before the security company here as the rightfully beneficiary of the box and to get the fund transfer to your country while I will join you to continue my education, while you will invest some of the money in good business and to help the orphanage and less privilege.
All the deposited documents are with me here of which I will send you all the documents for verifications once you accept to help me. But my question is this, can I completely trust you? Will you take me as your daughter. I accept in my heart to offer you 25% of the total sum for your kind assistance.

I am waiting for your kind response. Please Contact me through this e-mail for more security reason and confidentiality of this transaction.: 

Yours daughter
Rose Okpo

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT REPLY NEEDED‏
From:  Larry Martins (larmartinss@aol.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 30, 2009 7 :22: 07 PM 
To:   

  Hello,  I am contacting you regarding a venture through which we both can come on a substantial amount of money. I am Larry Martins, I represented a client who passed on intestate and I believe with your assistance we can receive the investments/deposits of my deceased client. If you want to know more, write me at( larmartinss@aol.co.uk ) and I will give you more information.  Regards, Larry martins

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HAVE A NICE DAY‏
From:  nana pual (nana_485@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 30, 2009 5 :59: 36 PM 
To:   



KESTA AND SAGMO MINES GHANA L T D
MINING SITE.
P.O BOX 14
NOYEM, E. R, GHANA

Dear Sir,

we are local miners acting with full corporate and with full legal responsibility do hereby irrevocably confirm and commit subject to the law of perjury that we are ready, willing and able to sell Raw Alluvial Gold Dust:  

Commodity - Gold Dust

Quantity - 215kg

Quality -22Carats

Purity--97%+

Price ---$18,500USD

DIAMOND

Since this is a first time business we only need to start with 50- or highest 60 

PROCEDURES:

1. Buyer submits signed Letter of Intent (LOI)

2. Seller signs and returns LOI to Buyer with an invoice specifying all initial costs, included,(and notations of which costs are to be deducted from the final price)

3. Buyer arranges and pays for 20% of the 50kg, one round-trip ticket, ground transportation, and a hotel room for Seller’s representative.

4. Seller hand carries 50kg of gold as specified above to Buyer’s refinery.

5. After refinery assays report / Buyer pays Seller within 72 hours via bank wire transfer price agreed to above minus initial costs as specified.
After successful completion of all steps above to the satisfaction of Buyer and Seller, Buyer shall issue a new Letter of Intent for 150kg or 200kg as he can afford, For the same above PROCEDURES.

So please Advise as soon as possible.

Best Regards,
Mr pual nana

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
2009 Official Notification (MCS-26798_096)‏
From:  Microsoft Products Award Corporations (b1580657@bredband.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 30, 2009 10:50:11 AM 
To:   

MICROSOFT® (Uk. Regional Office) 
Products Promotion Division,
Microsoft Building, Wright Lane,
Kensington London W85sp.
Email: mr_williams_woodeson@micsftxpawaduk.com
Serial NO:MCS-26798/096
Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU
Your Reference No: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS,

Dear Lucky Winner,  

The prestigious Microsoft Product Award Team has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the New Year anniversary for 2009, we rolled out over Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00) Draws.
Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage. 

Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU with serial numbers

MCS-26798/096 and drew the lucky numbers 14-21-25-39-40-47(29) which subsequently won you Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(Ј850,000,00) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire sum of Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00)

These are your Reference identification numbers: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS.

Kindly fill below Claims Requirement form for immediate Validation of your winning Prize.

1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3. Phone number:
4. Fax number:
5. Occupation:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country:
10. How do you feel as winner?

Mode of Price Remittance. 

Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque and other Winning Documents backing your prize money stating that the prize was legally obtain from Microsoft Products Award Team safely to you.

CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
MR.WILLIAMS WOODESON.
MICROSOFT PRODUCT PROMO DEPARTMENT (UK).
Phone: +44 704 576 5467
E-mail: mr_williams_woodeson@micsftxpawaduk.com
**************************************************  ***** 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 

Once again on behalf of all our staff, 

CONGRATULATIONS!

Yours Faithfully, 
Mr. Muhammad Hamid.
Mic. Claims Office, 
The MPA Foundation.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Officail Notification (MCS-26798/096)‏
From:  Microsoft Product Award (MONICA.KARLSSON11@bredband.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 30, 2009 7:18:18 AM 
To:   

MICROSOFT® (Uk. Regional Office) 
Products Promotion Division,
Microsoft Building, Wright Lane,
Kensington London W85sp.
Email:mrjohnsonwilliam@sify.com ,
Serial NO:MCS-26798/096
Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU
Your Reference No:HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS, 
Dear Lucky Winner, 
The prestigious Microsoft Product Award Team has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the new year anniversary for 2009, we rolled out over Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00) Draws 
Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage. 
Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU with serial numbers MCS-26798/096 and drew the lucky numbers 14-21-25-39-40-47(29) which subsequently won you Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(Ј850,000,00) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire winning sum of Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great 


British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00) 
These are your Reference identification numbers: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS
Kindly fill below Claims Requirement form for immediate Validation of your winning prize: 
1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3. Phone number:
4.. Fax number:
5. Occupation:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country:
10.How do You feel as winner: 
Mode Of Price Remittance. 
Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque and other Winning Documents Backing your prize monay stating that the prize was legally obtain from Microsoft Products Award Team safely to you. 
CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
MR.JOHNSON WILLIAMS.
MICROSOFT PRODUCT PROMO DEPARTMENT (UK).
Phone: 44 704 576 5467
E-mail: mrjohnsonwilliam@sify.com
**************************************************  ***** 
The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 
Once again on behalf of all our staff, 
CONGRATULATIONS!
Yours Faithfully,
Mr.Benson Brown.
Mic. Claims Office,
The MPA Foundation.

----------


## ommohamed

/096 
This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
2009 Official Notification (MCS-26798_096)‏
From:  Microsoft Products Award Corporations (MONICA.KARLSSON11@bredband.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 30, 2009 3 :32: 59 AM 
To:   

MICROSOFT® (Uk. Regional Office) 
Products Promotion Division,
Microsoft Building, Wright Lane,
Kensington London W85sp.
Email: mr_williams_woodeson@micsftxpawaduk.com
Serial NO:MCS-26798/096
Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU
Your Reference No: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS,

Dear Lucky Winner,  

The prestigious Microsoft Product Award Team has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the New Year anniversary for 2009, we rolled out over Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00) Draws.
Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage. 

Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU with serial numbers MCS-26798/

and drew the lucky numbers 14-21-25-39-40-47(29) which subsequently won you Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(Ј850,000,00) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire sum of Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00)

These are your Reference identification numbers: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS.

Kindly fill below Claims Requirement form for immediate Validation of your winning Prize.

1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3. Phone number:
4. Fax number:
5. Occupation:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country:
10. How do you feel as winner?

Mode of Price Remittance. 

Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque and other Winning Documents backing your prize money stating that the prize was legally obtain from Microsoft Products Award Team safely to you.

CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
MR.WILLIAMS WOODESON.
MICROSOFT PRODUCT PROMO DEPARTMENT (UK).
Phone: +44 704 576 5467
E-mail: mr_williams_woodeson@micsftxpawaduk.com
**************************************************  ***** 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 

Once again on behalf of all our staff, 

CONGRATULATIONS!

Yours Faithfully, 
Mr. Muhammad Hamid.
Mic. Claims Office, 
The MPA Foundation.

----------


## ommohamed

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
2009 Official Notification (MCS-26798_096)‏
From:  Microsoft Products Award Corporations (fastavd.varregnet@bredband.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 29, 2009 3 :31: 12 PM 
To:   

MICROSOFT® (Uk. Regional Office) 
Products Promotion Division,
Microsoft Building, Wright Lane,
Kensington London W85sp.
Email: mr_williams_woodeson@micsftxpawaduk.com,
Serial NO:MCS-26798/096
Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU
Your Reference No: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS,

Dear Lucky Winner,  

The prestigious Microsoft Product Award Team has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the New Year anniversary for 2009, we rolled out over Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00) Draws.
Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage. 

Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU with serial numbers MCS-26798/


MCS-26798/096 and drew the lucky numbers 14-21-25-39-40-47(29) which subsequently won you Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(Ј850,000,00) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire sum of Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00)

These are your Reference identification numbers: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS.

Kindly fill below Claims Requirement form for immediate Validation of your winning Prize.

1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3. Phone number:
4. Fax number:
5. Occupation:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country:
10. How do you feel as winner?

Mode of Price Remittance. 

Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque and other Winning Documents backing your prize money stating that the prize was legally obtain from Microsoft Products Award Team safely to you.

CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
MR.WILLIAMS WOODESON.
MICROSOFT PRODUCT PROMO DEPARTMENT (UK).
Phone: +44 704 576 5467
E-mail: mr_williams_woodeson@micsftxpawaduk.com
**************************************************  ***** 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 

Once again on behalf of all our staff, 

CONGRATULATIONS!

Yours Faithfully, 
Mr. Muhammad Hamid.
Mic. Claims Office, 
The MPA Foundation.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

THE BMW AUTOMOBILE COMPANY 2009‏
From:  MAR&#205;A TOMASA CONS PAZO (mariacons@icav.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 29, 2009 12:04:25 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 This email is to inform you that you have just been approve by the BMW promotion Board Online a cash price of £750,000.00GBP.and a brand new BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 you are to contact the online BMW claims agent Mr. Alex Jeferson via E-mail:assign-alexjeferson3@hotmail.comContact him, with your, SerialNo:BMWP/556543450906 andRefNo:BMW:2551256003/23.Also provide listed: 1. Full Name:2. Address:3. Age:4. Sex:5. Marital Status:6. Telephone Number:Greetings,Mrs. Maria Tomasa Cons PazoBmw Promotion Co-ordinator

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Payment Of**$850,000.00 Dollars‏
From:  Ecowas Donations 2009 (mcdougallauto@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 29, 2009 5:09:22 AM 
To:  ecowas@nig.org 

Ecowas promo has awarded you $850,000.00 Dollars. Send your Name, Address,phone,Age, occupation to ecowas_m42@yahoo.com.hk to claim.Jerry Udeh

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM MR. MAHA SALIOU,‏
From:  MR.Maha Saliou (maha.saliou256@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 28, 2009 9 :25: 44 PM 
To:   

FROM MR. MAHA SALIOU,
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER, 
ISLAMIC DEVELOPMENT BANK(ISDB) 
OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO


Greetings and compliments of the season,

I am making this proposal to you based on my conviction that you will be capable of championing this business cause.

In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of $29.2m US dollars (Twenty nine Million two hundred Thousand US Dollars) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer, late Mr. Zahid Al Fahim an Afghanistan who died along with his entire family in an American bomb attack on the city of Kandahar, Afghanistan in the year 2004.


Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as next of kin, business partner or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately I learnt that all his 


supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him during the bomb attack leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and I don't want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill.

The Banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after five years, the money will be transferred into the bank treasury account as unclaimed fund. The request of foreigner as next of kin in this business is occasioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner.

I wish to inform you that 40% of this money will be for you as foreign partner, in respect to the provision of a foreign account, while the remaining 60% would be for me. Thereafter I will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentages indicated. Therefore to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you as arranged, you must apply first to the bank as relation, business partner or next of kin to the deceased customer.So if you are willing to champion this business with me,Send me the following information's so that we can proceed immediately.

Your Full Names...
Occupation....
Age   ......................
Marrital Status....
Personal Phone No.....
Home Phone No...
Personal Fax No....
Private Email Id .....

Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application. I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the transfer.

You should contact me immediately you receive this mail.Please reply through my 
Trusting to hear from you immediately.

Yours faithfully, 

MR. MAHA SALIOU
00226 78 43 83 64

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend,‏
From:  d.man d.man (d.man_d.man_no_t01@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 28, 2009 7:37:49 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend,

I have been searching for your contact since you left our country some years ago .I do not know whether this is your correct email address or not because I only used your name initials to search for your contact in the internet .In case you are not the person I am supposed to contact , please see this as a confidential message and do not reveal it to another person but if you are not the intended receiver, do let me know whether you can be of assistance regarding my proposal below because it is top secret.

I am still working with the Royal Bank of Africa where we met during your official visit to my country. I  am about to retire from active Bank service to start a new life but I am sceptical to reveal this particular secret to a stranger . You must assure me that everything will be handled confidentially because we are not going to suffer again in life.

It has been 10 years now that most of the greedy African Politicians used our bank to Launder money overseas through the help of their Political advisers. Most of the funds which they transferred out of the shores of Africa was gold and oil money that was supposed to have been used to develop the continent. Their Political advisers always inflated the amounts before transfer to foreign accounts so I also used the opportunity to divert part of the funds hence I am aware that  there is no official trace of how much was transferred as all the accounts used for such transfers were being closed after transfer.

I acted as the Bank Officer to most of the politicians and when I discovered that they were using me to succeed in their greedy act, I also cleaned some of their banking records from the Bank files and no one cared to ask me because the money was too much for them to control. They laundered over $2bn during the process .
As I am sending this message to you, I was able to divert more than One Hundred and Fifty Million Dollars ($150m)  to an escrow account belonging to no one in the bank. The bank is anxious now to know who is the beneficiary to the funds because they have made a lot of profits with the funds.

It is more than  Eight years now and most of the politicians are no longer using our bank to transfer funds overseas. The $150M has been lying waste but I don't want to retire from the bank without transferring the funds to a foreign account to enable me share the proceeds with the receiver. The money will be shared 60% for me and 40% for you .

There is no one coming to ask you about the funds because I secured everything.
I only want you to assist me by providing a bank account where the funds can be transferred. You are not to face any difficulties or legal implications as I am going to handle the transfer personally. If you are capable of receiving the funds, do let me know immediately to enable me give you a detailed information on what to do.
For me, I have not stolen the money from anyone because the other people that took the whole money did not face any problems. This is my chance also to grab my own but you must keep the details of the funds secret to avoid leakages as no one in the bank knows about the funds. 
Please supply me the following:
Your current contact address and Telephone Numbers.
Whether you will be able to come down again to my country to meet me before the commencement of the transfer.

I shall intimate you on what to do when I get your confirmation and acceptance. If you are capable of being my trusted associate, do declare your consent to me.
Waiting for your urgent response.
Yours Faithfully,
MR  IBRAHIM MOHAMED

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

[Flickr] hadara_mutall@yahoo.fr vous conseille d'aller voir une photo‏
From:  hadara_mutall@yahoo.fr (via Flickr) (hadara_mutall@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 27, 2009 6:55:16 PM 
To:   



From Mrs Hadara Mutall
ASSALAMN ALEIKUM

Dearest in islam

I am Mrs Hadara Mutall from Kuwait but now undergoing medical treatment in the capital city of Abidjan cote d'Ivoire. I am married to late Dr Khalid Abdul Mutall,who worked with the Kuwait Embassy in cote d' Ivoire for Eleven years before he died in the year 2004,after a brief illness that lasted for only Ten days.We were married for Eighteen years without any child. After the death of my husband i vowed to use our wealth to help the less privileged in our society. 
Recently,My Doctor told me that I may not last for the next seven months due to my health problem,though what disturbs me most is my stroke.now Haven known my condition i decided to Serve Allah with our wealth that my late husbad left for me.

When my late husband was alive we kept the sum of ($6.800.000.00) 
six million eight hundred thousand dollars with one security company here in cote d'ivoire.because of my condition I decided to Give out this fund to an individual or better still a Allah fearing person who will utilize this fund the way I am going to instruct here in. 






I want an individual that will use this fund to provide help to our islamic countries to and poor indigent persons, orphanages, widows like me that is around him and islamic Schools etc.As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact where the money was deposited also issue you the documents that will prove you the present beneficiary of this fund. 

Any delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing for an individual for this same purpose,always be prayerful all through your life. 
Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I Stated herein. Hope to receive your reply soon.

Thank you and may the Almighty Allah bless you.
Mrs Hadara Bahar Mutall. 

A Late Given Rose


by Kuzeytac (OUT, till 20.08.09-see profile)
 Certains droits réservés (licence Creative Commons). 

Il vous suffit de cliquer sur ce lien pour voir la photo:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kuzeytac/3341605323/ 

(Si le lien ne fonctionne pas, vous pouvez alors essayer de le copier/coller depuis ce mail dans le champ adresse de votre navigateur.) 

Flickr est certainement la meilleure application de gestion et de partage de photos au monde. Si vous souhaitez voir comment je l’utilise, consultez mon profil ou parcourez ma galerie.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

[Flickr] hadara_mutall@yahoo.fr vous conseille d'aller voir une photo‏
From:  hadara_mutall@yahoo.fr (via Flickr) (hadara_mutall@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 27, 2009 6 :53: 34 PM 




From Mrs Hadara Mutall
ASSALAMN ALEIKUM

Dearest in islam

I am Mrs Hadara Mutall from Kuwait but now undergoing medical treatment in the capital city of Abidjan cote d'Ivoire. I am married to late Dr Khalid Abdul Mutall,who worked with the Kuwait Embassy in cote d' Ivoire for Eleven years before he died in the year 2004,after a brief illness that lasted for only Ten days.We were married for Eighteen years without any child. After the death of my husband i vowed to use our wealth to help the less privileged in our society. 
Recently,My Doctor told me that I may not last for the next seven months due to my health problem,though what disturbs me most is my stroke.now Haven known my condition i decided to Serve Allah with our wealth that my late husbad left for me.

When my late husband was alive we kept the sum of ($6.800.000.00) 
six million eight hundred thousand dollars with one security company here in cote d'ivoire.because of my condition I decided to Give out this fund to an individual or better still a Allah fearing person who will utilize this fund the way I am going to instruct here in. 

I want an individual that will use this fund to provide help to our islamic countries to and poor indigent persons, orphanages, widows like me that is around him and islamic Schools etc.As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact where the money was deposited also issue you the documents that will prove you the present beneficiary of this fund. 

Any delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing for an individual for this same purpose,always be prayerful all through your life. 
Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I Stated herein. Hope to receive your reply soon.

Thank you and may the Almighty Allah bless you.
Mrs Hadara Bahar Mutall. 

A Late Given Rose

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

i seek for your partnership in this project,‏
From:  Eric Johnson (johnson15_eric@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 27, 2009 2 :52: 25 PM 
To:   

Good day,   

Forgive my indignation if this message comes to you as a surprise and may offend your personality for contacting you without your prior consent and writing through this unofficial channel. 

My name is Mr.Eric Johnson, The chairman, Contract-Awarding Committee Of the Economic Community of West African states (ECOWAS) with its fund headquarters In Accra Ghana. I have a very important business proposal for you that involves safeguarding of funds $USD 12.5, 000,000.00 (twelve Million Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars only) Into your personal or company's bank account, we will share 50-50, There are no risk involved.   

Pls, get back to me for more details of this project.   

Best regards, 
Mr.Eric Johnson 
Tel: + 233 242105057

----------


## ommohamed

96 
 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

2009 Official Notification (MCS-26798/096)‏
From:  Microsoft Products Award Corporations (aniko.marton@invitel.hu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 27, 2009 2:19:56 PM 
To:   

MICROSOFT® (Uk. Regional Office) 
Products Promotion Division,
Microsoft Building, Wright Lane,
Kensington London W85sp.
Email:mrwilliamswoodeson@msn.com,
Serial NO:MCS-26798/096
Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU
Your Reference No: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS,

Dear Lucky Winner, 

The prestigious Microsoft Product Award Team has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the New Year anniversary for 2009, we rolled out over Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00) Draws. 

Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage. 

Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU with serial numbers MCS-26798/096 

and drew the lucky numbers 14-21-25-39-40-47(29) which subsequently won you Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(Ј850,000,00) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire sum of Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00)

These are your Reference identification numbers: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS.

Kindly fill below Claims Requirement form for immediate Validation of your winning Prize.

1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3. Phone number:
4. Fax number:
5. Occupation:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country:
10. How do you feel as winner?

Mode of Price Remittance. 

Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque and other Winning Documents backing your prize money stating that the prize was legally obtain from Microsoft Products Award Team safely to you.

CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
MR.WILLIAMS WOODESON.
MICROSOFT PRODUCT PROMO DEPARTMENT (UK).
Phone: +44 704 576 5467
E-mail: mrwilliamswoodeson@msn.com
**************************************************  ***** 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 

Once again on behalf of all our staff, 
CONGRATULATIONS!

Yours Faithfully, 
Mr. Muhammad Hamid.
Mic. Claims Office, 
The MPA Foundation.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

can i trust you?‏
From:  helen johnson (h_joh1@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 27, 2009 9:07:57 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend,

Good day and Compliments,
I am writing this letter in confidence believing that if it is the wish of God for you to help me and my family, God almighty will bless and reward you aboundantly and you would never regreat this.I am a female student from University of Burkina faso,Ouagadougou. I am 25 yrs old. I'd like any person who can be caring, loving and home oriented. I will love to have a long-term relationship with you and to know more about you I would like to build up a solid foundation with you in time coming if you can be able to help me in this transaction.

Well, My lovingly Parents died two Years ago and left I and my junior brother behind. My late father was a king, which our town citizens titled him over sixteen years before his death.I was a princess to him and I am the only person who can take care of his wealth now because my junior brother is still young . Now am matured to face the life.I know all my father's wealth. He left the sum of USD 5,000.000 Dollars (Five Million US Dollars) in a Security Company here in Burkina Faso In West African Country.

This money was annually paid into my late fathers account from Shell petroleum development company(SPDC)and chevron oil company operating in our locality for the compensation of youth and community development in our jurisdiction.I don't know how and what I will do to invest this money somewhere in abroad, so that my father's kindred will not take over what belongs to my father and our family, which they were planning to do without my present because I am a female as stated by our culture in the town.

Now,i urgently need your humble assistance to move this money from the security company to your bank account, That is why I felt happy when I saw your contact because I strongly believe that by the grace of God, you will help me to invest this money wisely.I am ready to pay 20% of the total amount to you if you help me in this transaction and another 10% interest per Annual After Income to you, for handling this transaction for us, which you will strongly have absolute control over.

If you can handle this project sincerely and also willing to assist me in lifting this fund, kindly reach me. Please, note that this transaction is 100% risk free and I hope to commence the transaction as quick as possible, I will send you my Picture as soon as I hear from you.

Princess Helen 
Ouagadougou,Burkina Faso
West Africa.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I AWAIT YOUR URGENT ADVICE‏
From:  pattt bf (gidouelijah54@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 27, 2009 8:57:59 AM 
To:   




Hello Sir/Madam,
I  know you may be surprised how i get your Email address,i got it while searching the Web,I am the branch manager of Charles Neal company based in London,our company lacks an important chemical which we use for the production of medicated glasses,and we later learn that the seller of the chemical has left Saudi Arabia to Dubai. Formally we do buy it at the rate of $300 per gram.I did not let our purchasing manager know that i have got contact of the seller,i only told him that someone says they sell $500 per gram,he insist if we can get it even at that rate that we will buy 5 kilo,and one thousand grams make one kilo.i just want you to contact the seller in Dubai and confirm the availability before i will tell the purchasing manager that you are the dealer.the $200 extra in each gram will be shared between both of us.
I await your urgent advise
Abdullah

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CALL MR. WALTER WILLIAMS (+234-802-124-3345) NOW‏
From:  Mrs. Helen Chankol (helen.chankol@yahoo.pl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 26, 2009 6:55:02 PM 
To:   

Hello,  How are you today? Hope all is well with you and your family? I hope this mail meets you in a perfect condition. I am happy to inform you about my success in getting your winning funds under the co-operation of a new partner from ASIA. Presently I'm in ASIA for an investment projects with my own share of the total sum. Meanwhile, I did not forget your past efforts and attempts to get your winnings despite that it failed somehow. This was selected randomly and your email address was picked among the lucky 8 (eight) that were being given this funds. Now contact my secretary in ABUJA his name is MR. WALTER WILLIAMS Find below his contact information. COMPENSATION HEAD OFFICECONTACT AGENT: MR.WALTER WILLIAMSEMAIL: walter.williams000@gmail.comTel: +234-802-124-3345 Ask him to send you the total sum of $1,000,000.00 (ONE MILLION US DOLLARS) certified bank draft, which I raised in your favor for your compensation for all the past efforts and attempt in this matter. I appreciated your efforts at that time very much. So get in touch with my secretary and give him your address where to send the bank draft to you. NOTE: I have already paid for the delivery charges and security keeping fee all you have to do is to pay for the insurance fee, I would have paid it as well but due to demurrage I have to leave it until you get in contact with Mr. Walter Williams he will direct you on how to make the payment and note that is the only payment you have to pay. Please do let me know immediately you receive the Cheque to enable us share the joy with you. At the moment, I'm very busy here because of the investment projects, which the new partner and I are having at hand, finally, remember that I had forwarded instruction to my personal secretary on your behalf to receive that money. So feel free to get in touch with him (Mr. Walter Williams) without any delay. Thanks and God bless you and your family. Yours faithfully,ASSISTANT CHAIRMAN,Mrs. Helen Chankol© 2009

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I Need Your Assistance Urgently‏
From:  boateng essien (essiengh654398@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 26, 2009 7:18:00 AM 
To:   

Attention Please,

Pardon me for not having the pleasure of knowing your mindset before making you this offer and it is utterly confidential and genuine by virtue of its nature.


I am Mr Boateng Essien, the branch manager of the international Commercial Bank, Kaneshie First Light Branch Accra Ghana. I got your address from the Internet through the consultancy directory during my search for a reliable and honest person to transact this business with.

I write to solicit your assistance in a funds transfer deal involving US$2,300.000.00.


This fund has been stashed out of the excess profit made last year by my branch office of the International Commercial Bank of Ghana which I am the manager.


I have already submitted an approved end-of-the-year report for the year 2008 to my head office here in Accra-Ghana and they will never know of this excess.


I have since then, placed this amount on a Non-Investment Account without a beneficiary. Upon your response,I will configure your name on our database as holder of the Non-Investment Account.


I will then guide you on how to apply to my head office for the Account Closure/ bank-to-bank remittance of the funds to your designated bank account. If you concur with this proposal,


I intend for you to retain 30% of the funds while 70% shall be for me. Your earliest response would be appreciated on the regards.

Looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Best Regards,

Mr. Boateng Essien,

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Lucky Winner‏
From:  Hyundai Promotion (vagnermm@vivax.com.br)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 25, 2009 11 :27: 04 PM 
To:   



--
Your Email address have been picked as a winner of a lump sum pay out 
of(£500,000.00 GBP)in cash credited to REF NO.REF:UKHY/BD-3113BD.Your 
Email Ref Number falls within our European booklet representative\'s office in United Kingdom.
========================
Dr.Wright Smith
E-mail:hyundaiclaims-agent@gala.net
=========================
HYUNDAI PROMO WINNERS BIODATAS
1.FULL NAMES:___________2.ADDRESS:____________3.City_____  ___
4.State________5.Postcode and Phone no_______6.Country_________
7.SEX:_____________8.AGE:______________9.OCCUPATIO  N:____

________________________________________________V I V A X 
-- 
Esta mensagem foi verificada pelo sistema de antiv&#237;rus e 
acredita-se estar livre de perigo.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
INVESTMENT PARTNER‏
From:  ahmed kabiri (ahmedkabiri27@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 25, 2009 9 :25: 01 PM 
To:   

Attn Director/Ceo 



Tel+ 27-787541027 

Fax+27 -865413943  

 South Africa. 





                             INVESTMENT PARTNER 





I am Dr Ahmed Kabiri, an economist by profession, and a former principal personal adviser on financial matters to the former president of Sierra Leone. 



As my boss lost to Mr Ernest Koramh during the previous Election that was held October 2007 which exited us from power? The president Mr Koromah started digging every holes regarding our conducts when we were in power looking for substantial evidence to prosecute us and my former boos called him to stop accusing us for miss appropriation of government funds that has no proof and he insisted by establishing panel of investigation to conduct audit to our files which was done and vindicated us from wrong doing and he was not satisfied.   

He told my boss that during the election campaign I used wrong words to him for that reason he will end my political career by putting me behind the bar and it became   a big problem between him and my boss and he told me to leave the country since we are no longer  in power  which I did. I am in South Africa as political asylum seeker with the sum of  [Thirteen Million Five Hundred Thousand United States of America Dollars[US$13.5M] Which I deposited with private security /finance company as precious materials  in  South Africa looking for  a reliable investment foreign partner who is ever willing to come down to South Africa for meeting and conclusion of the funds transfer into his or her company account for our investment purposes.   

If this proposal interests you, I have mapped our 15% for your effort and 5% for every incidental expense incurred during the process of this transaction and the remaining will be our investment in your company which you will also be my partner. Indicate your interest by contacting me through the above links email, fax and call to my Mobile and also forward your banking information if your schedule will not allow you to come down. .My email is ahmedkabiri922@gmail.com 



Your positive response is important to this project. 

Thank you. 

Kind regards. 

Ahmed Kabiri[Dr]

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BUSINESS PROPOSAL‏
From:  matin lurter (ppppppyybf4@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 25, 2009 10:24:58 AM 
To:   

BUSINESS PROPOSAL

From   Mr Peter E. Moulaye

Dear Friend, 
I have been searching for your contact since you left our country some years ago .I do not know whether this is your correct email address or not because I only used your name initials to search for your contact in the internet .In case you are not the person I am supposed to contact , please see this as a confidential message and do not reveal it to another person but if you are not the intended receiver, do let me know whether you can be of assistance regarding my proposal below because it is top secret.

I am still working


with the Royal Bank of Africa where we met during your official visit to my country. I  am about to retire from active Bank service to start a new life but I am sceptical to reveal this particular secret to a stranger . You must assure me that everything will be handled confidentially because we are not going to suffer again in life.

It has been 10 years now that most of the greedy African Politicians used our bank to Launder money overseas through the help of their Political advisers. Most of the funds which they transferred out of the shores of Africa was gold and oil money that was supposed to have been used to develop the continent. Their Political advisers always inflated the amounts before transfer to foreign accounts so I also used the opportunity to divert part of the funds hence I am aware that  there is no official trace of how much was transferred as all the accounts used for such transfers were being closed after transfer.

I acted as the Bank Officer to most of the politicians and when I discovered that they were using me to succeed in their greedy act, I also cleaned some of their banking records from the Bank files and no one cared to ask me because the money was too much for them to control. They laundered over $2bn during the process .
As I am sending this message to you, I was able to divert more than One Hundred and Fifty Million Dollars ($150m)  to an escrow account belonging to no one in the bank. The bank is anxious now to know who is the beneficiary to the funds because they have made a lot of profits with the funds.

It is more than  Eight years now and most of the politicians are no longer using our bank to transfer funds overseas. The $150M has been lying waste but I don't want to retire from the bank without transferring the funds to a foreign account to enable me share the proceeds with the receiver. The money will be shared 60% for me and 40% for you .

There is no one coming to ask you about the funds because I secured everything.
I only want you to assist me by providing a bank account where the funds can be transferred. You are not to face any difficulties or legal implications as I am going to handle the transfer personally. If you are capable of receiving the funds, do let me know immediately to enable me give you a detailed information on what to do.
For me, I have not stolen the money from anyone because the other people that took the whole money did not face any problems. This is my chance also to grab my own but you must keep the details of the funds secret to avoid leakages as no one in the bank knows about the funds. 
Please supply me the following:
Your current contact address and Telephone Numbers.
Whether you will be able to come down again to my country to meet me before the commencement of the transfer.

I shall intimate you on what to do when I get your confirmation and acceptance. If you are capable of being my trusted associate, do declare your consent to me.
Waiting for your urgent response.
Yours Faithfully,
MR   Peter E.Moulaye

----------


## ommohamed

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dearest,‏
From:  Grace Kipkalya (gracekip9@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 25, 2009 4 :53: 03 AM 
To:   

Dearest, 

Kind regards, I am Grace KIPKALYA ,tall, slim, faithful and a very good looking young lady that loves travelling and dancing,am a student and love to be loved, kindly permit my contacting you through this medium. I am compelled to contact you for obvious reasons which you will understand when we discuss the details of my proposition. Pls I will like you to reply to me so that we will know each other very well, I am looking forward to your positive confirmation to enable us have an important discussion then we will start from there which will include my introduction, I will send my pics later. 

Thanks and God bless, 
Grace  KIPKALYA

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Mail Notification‏
From:  MICROSOFT PROMOTION DEPARTMENT (AWARD@MICROSOFT.CO.UK)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 24, 2009 11:39:35 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 MICROSOFT...rtf (29.9 KB)  


Microsoft Promotion Award Team 
Dr.Helen Gibson 
Stamford New Road, 
Altrincham Cheshire 
WA14 1EP 
London. 
United Kingdom. 

OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION. 

It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of


the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held this JULY 2009, in London UK. Where in your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of ?450,000.00. 

They are arranged in this format below: 

CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES 
1st. 2 ?850,000.00 pounds each 
2nd. 8 ?450,000.00 pounds each 
3rd. 13 ?350,000.00 pounds each 
4th. 27 ?250,000.00 pounds each 


We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification, processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you. It is important to note that your award information was released with 


the following particulars attached to it. 
(1) Award numbers: MLAT#2009 
(2) Email ticket numbers: 1587-5896-4598-87, 
(3) Batch numbers: 450THL#2009 
(4) The file reference numbers: MLY-Y/250-450890 
{5} Serial Numbers: McST/776/ML10101 
For verification purpose be sure to include: 


VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM. 
(1) Your Full Names: 
(2) Your Contact Address: 
(3) Your Nationality/Country: 
(4) Your Telephone number: 
(5) Sex: 
(6) Age. : 
(7) Occupation: 
(8) Your Preferred Method of Receiving Your Prize: 


To file for your claim, Please contact your Validating Officer for VALIDATION of your winning within Twenty-nine working days of this winning notification. Winnings that are not validated within Twenty-nine working days of winning notification are termed void and invalid. You are required to mention the above particulars of your award in every correspondence to enable the Agent validate your winning. 

**************************************************  ********* 
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
SIR RICHARD ROVERS
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK).
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR
MOBILE:+44 704 575 6787 
:+44 704 575 6787 
Email: micro.securitydept01@windowslive.com
**************************************************  ********* 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. The Microsoft Window lottery has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers. 

As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Microsoft lottery has reached a decision from headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the Canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both the double claimer and the real winner, as it is taken that the real winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize. 

Once again on behalf of all our staff, 

CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
Sincerely, 
MICROSOFT DIRECTORATE UNIT 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
2009 Official Notification (MCS-26798_096)‏
From:  Microsoft Products Award Team (mrmuhammadhamid54@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 24, 2009 9 :25: 07 AM 
To:   

MICROSOFT® (Uk. Regional Office) 
Products Promotion Division,
Microsoft Building, Wright Lane,
Kensington London W85sp.
Email:mrwilliamswoodeson@msn.com,
Serial NO:MCS-26798/096
Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU
Your Reference No: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS,

Dear Lucky Winner, 

The prestigious Microsoft Product Award Team has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the New Year anniversary for 2009, we rolled out over Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (£850, 000, 00) Draws. 

Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage. 

Your email


address as indicated was drawn and attached to Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU with serial numbers MCS-26798/096 and drew the lucky numbers 14-21-25-39-40-47(29) which subsequently won you Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(£850,000,00) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire winning sum of Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (£850, 000, 00)

These are your Reference identification numbers: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS

Kindly fill below Claims Requirement form & send details to Mr.Williams Woodeson, E-mail: mrwilliamswoodeson@msn.com  for immediate Validation of your winning.

1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3. Phone number:
4. Fax number:
5. Occupation:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country:
10. How do you feel as winner?

Mode of Price Remittance. 

Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque and other Winning Documents backing your prize money stating that the prize was legally obtain from Microsoft Products Award Team safely to you.

CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
MR.WILLIAMS WOODESON.
MICROSOFT PRODUCT PROMO DEPARTMENT (UK).
Phone: +44 704 576 5467
E-mail: mrwilliamswoodeson@msn.com
**************************************************  ***** 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 

Once again on behalf of all our staff, 
CONGRATULATIONS!

Yours Faithfully,
Mr. Muhammad Hamid.
Mic. Claims Office,
The MPA Foundation.

----------


## ommohamed

hello dear‏
From:  joevita Awa (joevitaawa@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 05, 2009 10:14:59 PM 
To:  joevitaawa@gmail.com 

Hello dear,
My name is Joevita Awa.I am 22 years old single and never married.
I am the only daughter or late Dr Wilson Awa.The director of sobaz mill Lome tot go.I pray that God should give you the grace to hear me out.
Before the death of my parents,my father made a cash deposit of $25 million dollars with a security company hear in Lome Togo and being his only daughter,he used my name as his next of kin.
This money is my only chance of survival and is the only thing i have in this planet earth.
I went to the security company to claim the money as it is my inheritance but they told me that the money has accumulated some  dumurrage charges  and i have to pay up before they can release the money to me,
Since i do not have the money to pay,I need an investor or a company that will be able to help me out as an individual or as a gorup people.I have decided to contact you to help me to pay the  dumurrage charges   and  after the money is released to you,you will have 40% percent of the money for your effots and expense and the reamaning you will help me to invest it in your country while i will come to meet with you there to continue with my education.
please try to help me out, i would not like to loose my inheritance because i do not have money.i have evry evidence and prove as my be demanded my the security company.
May God bless you as you give my mail a positive consideration.
i am waiting for your reply soon.
joevita

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
With due respect,‏
From:  Sali Mabo (sali_m02@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 06, 2009 3:49:51 AM 
To:  dr_com 

Vous êtes invité ::   With due respect,  
Par votre hôte:   Sali Mabo 

Date:   jeudi 6 août 2009  
Heure:   3h 00 - 4h 00  (GMT+00:00)  
Rue:   With due respect, I am Barrister Sali the personal resident Attorney here in Burkina Faso to Dr. Eric Morgan, from United States of America, who died along with his wife and only daughter in event of terrorist attack on 11th September 2001 world trade centre. My client was having an abandon sum of Thirty Million Five Hundred thousand united state dollars ($30.5m USD) with African Development Bank Burkina Faso. I am proposing to transfer this money into your account as a deal, if interested reply to (barr.sali@hotmail.com) thanks, Sali Mabo  

Viendrez-vous ?   Répondre à cette invitation 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Tous droits réservés. | Conditions d'utilisation | Données personnelles

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONTACT FOR VALIDATION‏
From:  Microsoft Corporation (melissa.ngati@clear.net.nz)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 06, 2009 9:26:36 AM 
To:   

From The Board Of Microsoft Corporation Grant Award Scheme,You Have Been  Granted With The Sum Of $1,000.000. Contact: Dr.Aris Micheal for Validation. Via Email: drarismicheal@sify.com

----------


## ommohamed

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Award Ref No: N8/EU/2222/07G‏
From:  Susan Ladd (susan_ladd@elwyn.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 06, 2009 6:37:23 AM 
To:   

SHELL FOUNDATION,
SHELL INTERNATIONAL LTD.
Award Ref No: N8/EU/2222/07G

Dear Award Beneficiary, 

The Shell Foundation is glad to notify you that you have been chosen by the Board of Trustees as one of the final recipients of our annual Cash Grant.Payment has therefore been approved in your favour for $1,850,000.00 which is your share of the total award payout/grant from the Shell Foundation in accordance with the enabling act of Parliament.

Please endeavor to quote your Qualification numbers (G8-222-6747, EU-900-56) when making claims. 

Please find below, additional details required of you for this award.

FULL NAMES:
ADDRESS:                                  
COUNTRY: 
SEX:
AGE:
MARITAL STATUS:
OCCUPATION:
TELEPHONE NUMBER:
EMAIL:

ALL CLAIMS AND FURTHER CORRESPONDENCES SHOULD BE DIRECTED TO: 

Mr. Byron Winters
Chief Finance Officer,
Treasury Department
Shell Foundation. 
Shell_Finance_grants@mail2world.com


On behalf of the Board, kindly accept our warmest congratulations.

Regards.
Susan Ladd
for: Support Team

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REF NO SGIL/763276/09/ VIEW ATTACHMENT‏
From:  UKUL INC (ukulinc@winning.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 06, 2009 5:45:39 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 ATTACHMEN...jpg (84.8 KB)  


Dear Sir/Madam, View attached message and act accordingly.  Regards, UK UNIVERSAL LOTTERY INC.

ATTACHMENT09_Page_1.jpg

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT BUSINESS PROPOSAL NEEDED FROM YOU‏
From:  tab malo (tabilamaloe@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 06, 2009 3:58:43 AM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF DR.TABILA MALOE
PRIVATE EMAIL:tabilamaloe12@yahoo.com


Attn: Sir/ Madam,

This message might meet you in utmost surprise. However, it’s just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I assured of your capability and reliability to champion this business opportunity when I prayed to  Allah about you.

I am a banker by profession with bank of africa, BURKINA-FASO, WEST AFRICA and currently holding the post of bill and exchange manager in our bank. I have the opportunity of transferring the left over funds ($20 Million Dollars) belong to DR GEORGE BRUMLEY from AMERICA who died along with his entire family in the kenya airways. 

Hence; I am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 50/50 if you agree to my business proposal. Further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as I receive your  mail together with application form to fill and apply to the bank as the next of kin,immediately.

Please indicate your willingness by sending the below information for more
clarification and easy communication.

  (1) YOUR FULL NAME
  (2) YOUR CONTACT ADDRESS
  (3) YOUR TEL AND FAX NUMBER
  (4) AGE/OCCUPATION 
Trusting to hear from you immediately.

Thanks & Best Regards, 
Dr Tabila Maloe

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONTACT YOUR CLAIM AGENT:+27-7322-57308‏
From:  bid sazx (bid.sazx@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 06, 2009 2:43:16 AM 
To:   



BID BOARD AWARD DEPT/CLAIM OFFICE
#4TH FLOOR FIDELITY HOUSE
BRYANSTON JOHANNESBURG 2009 SOUTH AFRICA

YOU HAVE WON THE SUM OF US$ 2,100,000,00
AND ALSO A FREE TICKET TO 2010 WORLD CUP
HOSTING BY SOUTHAFRICA

PLEASE CONTACT
(MR LEWIS MORGAN)
YOUR CLAIM AGENT.
FOR YOUR IMMEDIATE PAYMENT
EMAIL: mr.lewismorgan@gmail.com

REFERENCE NUMBER: LLI/240142/011
BATCH NUMBER: 18/006/1094/LIPDA/SL.

Also fill up the below informations:

(1)Full Names:......... 
(2)Contry Of Origin ..... 
(3)Nationality 
(4)Address:................. 
(5)Tel/fax............. 
(6)Occupation........... 
(7)Sex 
(8)Age 
(9) Marital Status 
THIS PROGRAM IS SPONSURED BY: SOUTH AFRICAN LOTTO AUTHORITY. AND SUPPORTED BY: (F?ration Internationale de Football Association) FIFA SUPPORT

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Assalam aleikum‏
From:  muna habib (munahabib_as2@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 05, 2009 10:55:20 PM 
To:  munahabib_as2@msn.com 

Assalam aleikum

I am Mrs. Muna Habib from South Africa, married to Alhaji Habib Nasser who was until his death an exporter of antiquities based in Cote d'ivoire, we were married for eleven years without a child. He died after a brief illness that lasted for only two weeks. Before his death we were both faithful Muslims.

Since his death I decided not to remarry or get a child outside my
matrimonial home which the holly Quaran is against. When my late
husband was alive he deposited the sum of ($3.5 Million U.S. Dollars)
in one the famous financial institutions here in Abidjan capital of
Cote d'ivoire.

Recently my doctor confirmed to me that I have serious sickness which
is cancer problem. The one that disturbs me most is my stroke
sickness.

Having known my condition I decided to donate this money to an Islamic
institution or individual that will utilize this money the way I am
going to instruct herein. I want a muslim that will use this money for
orphanage homes, hospitals, mosque, schools, and propagation of the
word of the mighty Allah and to endeavour that the house of almighty
Allah is maintained. The holly Quaran made us to understand that
Blessed is the hand that gives.

I took this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit
this money and my husband relatives are not Muslims and I don't want
my husband's effort to be used by unbelievers. I don't want a
situation whereby this money will be used in an unGodly way. This is
why I am taking this decision.

I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I know that I
am going to be in the bosom of the almighty Allah. As stated in the
holly Quaran (Surah xxxvi Yasin) Thou wariest only him who followeth
the reminder and feareth the beneficent in secret to him bear tiding
of forgives and a rich reward.

I don't need any telephone communication in this regard because of my
health hence the presence of my husband's relatives around me always.
I don't want them to know about this development. With almighty Allah
all things are possible.

As soon as I receive your reply I will direct you on how this vission
will be realised. I want you and the Islamic institution to always
pray for me because the almighty Allah is my shepherd.  My happiness
is that I lived a life of a worthy Muslim. Whoever that wants to serve
the almighty Allah must serve him in spirit and truth.

Please always be prayerful all through your life. Any delay in your
reply will give me room to sourcing another Islamic institution or a
good muslim for this same purpose.

Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I Stated herein.

Your Sister in the Islam.
Mrs. Muna Habib

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PRIVATE(05-08-09)‏
From:  Peter Kwabena (mr_pet.icbgh4@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 05, 2009 6:28:41 PM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF
MR PETER KWABENA.
BRANCH MANAGER
INTERNATIONAL COMMERCIAL BANK
KUMASI BRANCH GHANA .






                                          PRIVATE AND CONFIDENTIAL



I am Mr.Peter Kwabena, A BRANCH MANAGER IN INTERNATIONAL COMMERCIAL BANK KUMASI  in Ghana  , I have decided to contact you because i have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit us.I got your email contact during a search i was conducting on the internet.

     As


the branch manager of this bank, It is my duty to send  a financial report to my head office every year.on the course of the last two years report, i discovered an account  that nobody has operated on for a long time. After going through some old files in the records, I discovered that the money belongs to a foreigner, and a miner at Gold Company, a geologist by profession and died since 2000. No other person knows this account or anything concerning it, the account has no beneficiary and my investigation proved to me as well that the company does not know anything about this account and the money in this account is USD 25,000,000.00 (Twenty Five Million United States Dollars).And i have to place this fund in an ESCROW CODED ACCOUNT so that no one can ever get through to this account apart from me and the foreigner that will stand as the real owner.

      I am only contacting you as a foreigner because this money cannot be approved to a local bank here but can only be approved to any foreign account because the money is in United State Dollars and the former owner is a foreigner too. I know that this message will come to you as a surprise as we don’t know ourselves before, but be sure that it is real and genuine business.And i assure you it is 100% risk free And with the  believe in God that you will never let me down in this business, considering my position as Branch Manager . You are the only person that I have contacted in this business, so please reply me urgently so that I will inform you on the next step to take immediately. And I will fly to your country for withdrawal and sharing of this fund.



   Meanwhile, I am contacting you because of the need to involve a foreigner with a foreign account and foreign beneficiary. I need your full co-operation to make this work fine because My Head Office  is ready to approve this payment to any foreigner who has the correct information of this account, which I will give you soon as you indicate your sincerity to co-operate with me, and capability to handle such amount in strict confidence and trust according to my instruction and Advice for our mutual benefit because this opportunity may never come again in my life. I need your strong assurance and trust that you will not let me down and With my position in the office I don’t want anything that will Jeopardize my job so I advice that we should make secrecy and confidentiality our primary working condition, bearing in mind that I am a public servant I will also use my position and influence to effect legal approvals and onward transfer of this into your account. At the Conclusion of this business, you will be given 40% of the total amount, 60% will be for me .

If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much as soon as I receive your response I will give you details on how we can achieve it successfully.


Yours Sincerely,

PETER KWABENA

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I have special proposal for you‏
From:  Eng.momoh Kamokaih (eng.momoh27@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 05, 2009 4 :34: 20 PM 
To:   

Dear Sir/Madam,It is our utmost delight to approach you with this composition. We area local Gold Mining based in Burkina-Faso Northern part and we areinterested in contacting you for been our Business-Partner. Ourorganization started its operation for the past seven years and hadbeen doing very well without any debt, which we hope of making moresteps ahead for future reasons. We have 18 and 22plus carats Dust Gold, powder and Rock Gold alsowhite Gold, we will be very glad if you are to be our representativein your Continent where by any amount of our goods you want will beshipped to you main while you will have your percentage in anytransaction inspire by you. Our present rate is 75-100 kilos per month we believe this is good fora starting between us, We can also give you the better offer ofselling our prices are negotiable, its depend on how you want it to bedone, since both of us are in search of profits and life termrelationship. We are ready to ship to you any quantity of our goods you demandedfor, kindly alert us when your mind is made up concern our proposal toyou also when the shipment will be take place as soon as possible. Ifpossible you can come for a visit to our mining gold site, write backsoon so that we can execute this transaction with sincerity. Looking forward to hear from you and contact me on this e-mailaddress: momoh.kamokaih@gmail.com  Managing Director,  Eng. Momoh Kamokaih

----------


## ommohamed

Confirmation email Lucky No: 3-10-17-27-55-8/5!!!!!!!!!‏
From:  y.eizema@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 30, 2009 7:12:37 PM 
To:  info3@lots.nl 
  1 attachment   
 calls.tif (81.8 KB)  


Confirmation email Lucky No: 3-10-17-27-55-8/5!!!!!!!!!
You have won EUR1, 000,000.00, in the Euro Million online Sweepstakes program held on 24th, July 2009 in Brussels, Belgium. Please contact Dhr. Eddy Anderson, for your claim on Phone: +32-485-995-113, Email: eurosmillss@luckymail.com  It is important to note that your award information was released today 26th July, 2009 with the following particulars attached to it. Below are your Winning Information: Reference No: 15-22-19-47-56, Award No: 16-4-38-37-20, Lucky No: 3-10-17-27-55-8/5, Batch No: 3-12-30-8-42-10, Ticket No: 28-20-15-19-24-2. Please note that the validity period of the winning is 21 working days. Failure to meet the required date your entry will be invalid.
Thanks,
Linda S. Basel,
Promotion Coordinator.
Reply Email: eurosmillss@luckymail.com

calls.tif

----------


## ommohamed

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Confirmation Batch No:MLPT4421336????????????‏
From:  pivadeli@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 21, 2009 6:18:07 PM 
To:  winner@access.be 
  1 attachment   
 Confirmat...bmp (432.0 KB)  


Confirmation Batch No:MLPT4421336????????????
Reply to Email: euromilionagency@aim.com

You have won 1.000.000.00.Euro (One million Euro) in the Euro milllions Email Sweepstakes Program Corporation, held on the 20th of July,2009. In Brussels Belgium. Please contact the agency for the claim.

Contact,mr. Mr Van Winski
TEL 0032487-780-257or 01132487-780-257
Reply to Email: euromilionagency@aim.com

Winning Information's
Reference No:82-74-2-33-11-66, Serial No:GYTS5622142,
Ticket No:22-12-40-19-27-18-29,Lucky No:21-29-34-46-47-*6-*8,
Batch No:MLPT4421336
Note: all winning must be claimed not later than 30 working days.

Congratulations!
Sincerely,
Mrs.Angel Gillis
Promotion co-ordinator.
Please Reply to Email: euromilionagency@aim.com,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Confirmation Batch No.bmp

----------


## ommohamed

Confirmation email Lucky No: 3-10-17-27-55-8/5!!!!!!!!!‏
From:  y.eizema@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 30, 2009 7:07:39 PM 
To:  info3@lots.nl 
  1 attachment   
 calls.tif (81.8 KB)  


Confirmation email Lucky No: 3-10-17-27-55-8/5!!!!!!!!!
You have won (One Million euro only) in the Sponsor Bingo online Sweepstakes program held on 24th, July 2009 in Brussels, Belgium. Please contact Dhr. Eddy Anderson, for your claim on Phone: +32-485-995-113, Email: eurosmillss@luckymail.com  It is important to note that your award information was released today 26th July, 2009 with the following particulars attached to it. Below are your Winning Information: Reference No: 15-22-19-47-56, Award No: 16-4-38-37-20, Lucky No: 3-10-17-27-55-8/5, Batch No: 3-12-30-8-42-10, Ticket No: 28-20-15-19-24-2. Please note that the validity period of the winning is 21 working days. Failure to meet the required date your entry will be invalid.
Thanks,
Linda S. Basel,
Promotion Coordinator.
Reply Email: eurosmillss@luckymail.com

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YAHOO & WINDOWS LIVE AWARDS WINNER BATCH NUMBER: MFI/013/APA-43645‏
From:  © Yahoo & Windows Live Awards Centre (winner@awards.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 29, 2009 3 :52: 09 PM 
To:   

Yahoo & Windows Live Awards Centre124 Stockport Road, Long sight, Manchester M61 2DB - United KingdomTel: +44 704-574-3775Fax: +44 870 479 1443  Dear Prize Winner We're euphoric to inform you that your email address has won an Award of Nine Hundred Thousand Great British Pounds (900,000.00) for the 2009 Prize promotion organized by Yahoo & Windows Live Award Programme held in Manchester, United Kingdom in month of July, 2009.The Management of Yahoo & Windows Live (Hotmail) collected all active email addresses online, amongst millions that subscribed to Yahoo, Windows Live Hotmail and few other e-mail providers. Twelve (12) people were randomly selected through a computer ballot system to receive an Award ofNine Hundred Thousand Great British Pounds (900,000.00) and you are one of the Selected Winners.  PAYMENT OF PRIZE / CLAIMSYahoo & Windows Live Award must be claimed not later than 30 days from date of Draw Notification. Any prize not claimed within this period will be forfeited as unclaimed prizes.  Stated below is your Award File Information:BATCH NUMBER: MFI/013/APA-43645REFERENCE NUMBER: 2608312500PIN: 1299 You are required to send your personal details along with your Award File Information to the programme Assistant Award Coordinator in the format below;1. Full name:2. Country:3. Contact Address:4. Telephone Number:5. Marital Status:6. Occupation:7. Sex:8. Date of Birth/Age:9. Email Address: Assistant Award Coordinator: Mr. Bratan PetkoTel: +44 704-574-3775Fax: +44 870 479 1443 Congratulations!! On your winning,Sincerely Yours,Neola WilmingtonNotification OfficerYahoo & Windows Live Inc. NB: Do not reply if you are NOT the intended recipient or owner of this email address; Disregard this notification if you have been notified before. ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Yahoo and Msn Awards Team will not be held liable for any loss of funds arising from the above mentioned.In event ! that you receive any e-mail similar to the notification letter that was sent to you, Kindly delete it from your mail box and give no further correspondence to such person or body. Yahoo & Windows Live Awards Centre.

----------


## ommohamed

Important Message‏
From:  Sgt. Jorge Smith (jjorgee_smiith@ymail.com)  
Sent: Tuesday, August 04, 2009 8:50:23 PM 
To:   

                                                                             FROM: Sgt.Jorge Smith. Important Message To President / Managing Director.   Hi ,   My name is Jorge Smith, i am an American soldier, i am serving in the military of the 1st Armored Division in Iraq, we have just been posted to leave Iraq and go back to Germany. I am now in Kuwait at the mean time, I and my superior moved funds seized from Saddam Hussein, the total is $25,000,000.00 (Twenty Five million US dollars) this money is being kept safe in a security company.   Basically since we are working for the government we cannot keep these funds,but we want to transfer and move the funds to you, so that you can keep it for us in your safe account or an offshore account. We will divide the total funds in three ways, since we are 3 that is involved.   This means that you will take 30%, I will take 30% ,and my superior will take 30%. 10% will be kept aside for expenses.This business is confidential, and it should not be discussed with anyone.   There is no risk involved whatsoever. If you are interested i will send you the full details, my job is to find a good partner that we can trust and that will assist us. Can i trust you? When you receive this letter,kindly send me an e-mail signifying your interest including your most confidential telephone/fax numbers for quick communication also your contact details.   This business is risk free.   Respectfully submitted Sgt. Jorge Smith email:jjorgee_smith@yahoo.com   N.B :I will be closing this email box due security reasons, please send all emails to (jjorgee_smith@yahoo.com)   Thank you.

----------


## ommohamed

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
KINDLY RESPOND THIS MAIL IMMEDIATELY‏
From:  kata bettencourt (kata.bettencourt06@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 20, 2009 1 :35: 55 AM 
To:  kata.bettencourt06@gmail.com 



FROM Mrs KATA BETTENCOURT
please here is my private email: kata_bettencourt@hotmail.fr
Dear One,

I am sorry using this way to contact you it's because of my condition in the hospital, My name is Mother MRS KATA BETTENCOURT ,53 year old woman  a widow to late Mr. JEAN MICHEL BETTENCOURT who worked s a as private petroleum oil rig engineer in Ivory Coast for nine years before he died in the year October 2007,I am a business merchant woman,My late husband died after four 
days of illness.Before his death he decide that if he die that i should give away this fund. 
I am presently under going Treatments in Hospital I have been diagnosed with hydatidi form mole cancer and esophageal cancer that was discovered very late due to lack of caring for my health.That was traced to be the source of my barrenness according to the experts. I have only about a few months to live according to this medical experts as i have gone through many operation without any good news so I am contacting you because i know your reliable and trusted person that can use my fund very well (sum of 4.500,000.00 USD$ Million) (FOUR Million five hundred thousand United state dollars) deposited with one of good bank here in Cote d'Ivoire. please it's 100% risk free, it's my husband fund.

I am ready to hand over documents that cover this money in the bank to your hand to enable you transfer this money into your account and use it to build privileges or orphanage homes to helping poor also hospital and school in your country all in my name.

I dont want any of my family or my husband family memeber to use this money because since the day my sickness stard none of them come to see me at hospital, so for that i will never let them see this money and that is why i made up my mind to give away this money the way my late husband ask me to do.

So please this is not joke and i dont have much time again to live in the world again.i need you to stand as my partner to claim this money from the bank, i will sign all the documents to make you the owner ,since i will die soon.immediately I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the Bank in Cote D'Ivoire where the money is been deposited. I will also issue you a letter of authority that will power you as the new beneficiary of this fund. I am writing this from my laptop computer in my hospital bed where I wait for my time to come. Please contact me through this email address immediately with your please here is my private email: 
kata_bettencourt@hotmail.fr

(1) FULL NAME ............................................
(2) CONTACT ADDRESS ..............................
(3) TEL AND FAX NUMBER ..........................
(4) OCCUPATION ........................................
(5) AGE ..................................................  .....


my email: kata_bettencourt@hotmail.fr
MRS KATA BETTENCOURT

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Personal Contact‏
From:  Novak William (jenny@sohu.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 06, 2009 7:18:04 AM 
To:   

Greetings,



My name is Novak William, Business development manager of Allied Irish Bank (GB).I am contacting you in respect to a financial portfolio deposited in a security firm whose original depositor died in mid 2004.


I would have gone ahead to ask that the funds be released to me, but that will draw a straight line to me and my involvement in recovering the deposit which is against the banking regulations. But introducing you as a relative with the right to inherit the deposit will mask my involvement and participation in diverting the deposit for our personal use. All the legal documents will be given to you immediately you notify me of your acceptance to partner with me to claim the funds and share it equally (50/50).



Sincerely,

Novak William

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!(CONTACT verificationdept@xnmsn.cn )‏
From:  Yahoo! (gisele.chouri@noos.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 06, 2009 5 :20: 09 AM 
To:   

    FROM: THE DESK OF THE PROMOTIONS MANAGERINTERNATIONAL GRANTS/PRIZE AWARD DEPTREF:YAHOO9/315116127/27BATCH:15/623/UK.Registered Lottery No 220949 CONGRATULATIONS!!! Dear Esteemed Winner, Yahoo! Corporation hereby announces its August 2009 Lottery draws held on the 01/08/2009. Your e-mail address attached to ticket number 883734657492-5319 with serial number 7263-267, batch number 8254297137, lottery ref number 7336065782 and drew lucky numbers 14-22-28-37-40-44 which consequently won in the 1st category, you have therefore been approved for a lump sum pay out of £1,000,000.00 (i.e One Million United Kingdom Pounds).To file for your claims, please contact our claims director: MR MICHEAL SMITHREMMITANCE DIRECTORYAHOO PROMOTIONS UK125 Shaftesbury Avenue, London, WC2H 8AD Email:verificationdept@xnmsn.cn You are to provide the assigned claims agent via email with the underlisted information as soon as possible. Note that it is mandatory you use the email of the claims director above to send your response so that your email will be attended to, if you click reply on this message you will not get the response of your claims director, so you are expected to carefully use the email address of the claims director above to provide your requested information. ==================================================  ====================APPLICATION FOR PRIZE CLAIM(Receipt Official Notification Letter)FULL NAMES*CONTACT A DDRESS*COUNTRY*SEX*AGE*MARITAL STATUS*OCCUPATION*NATIONALITY*TELEPHONE NUMBER*EMAIL ADDRESS*HAVE YOU A PASSPORT OR LICENCE (identification on delivery)*TICKET NUMBER*SERIAL NUMBER*BATCH NUMBER*REFERENCE NUMBER*  Please note, in order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications please remember to quote your reference number and batch numbers all correspondence. Furthermore, should there be any change of address do inform your claims director. Congratulations once again, from all members of staff and thank you for being part of our promotions program.  CONGRATULATIONS!!! Your Sincerely,Mrs. Gisele Franco ChouriNotification OfficerYahoo! Lottery Promotions

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATIONS !!! YOU HAVE WON TWO MILLION US DOLLARS FROM NEW HOTMAIL BETA PROMO‏
From:  hotmm prom (hotmmpromw74@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 06, 2009 2 :27: 48 AM 
To:   





Windows Live Hotmail. Fast, simple and safer than ever.
Live is good. a

Sincerely,
The Windows Live Hotmail Team  



Hello and Welcome to Windows Live Hotmail®

Congratulations! You have just been selected as of this year winners of the Windows Live Hotmail email promo.

This is to officially inform you that you have won $2,000,000.00 (Two Million United States Dollars).

MICROSOFT WINDOWS, arrange and gather all the e-mail addresses of the people that are active online, among the millions that subscribed to All email Address, and others we only select Nine(9) candidates per annually as our winners through Electronic Balloting System (EBS) without the candidate applying, we congratulate you for being one of the people selected.

The next generation of MSN® Hotmail is in your hands - fast, simple, and safer than ever before.
• Bookmark this link to login to your Windows Live Hotmail  




  Easily import contacts 

Move 
» Import Your Contacts Now 

PAYMENT OF PRIZE CLAIM

We are sorry that your Payment Approval File was sent to Africa (Republic of Ghana) due to we have 3 lucky winners in Africa so that you can be cleared and paid simultaneously there. You are to contact our   Location Claim Agent on or before your date of Claim.


Windows live Hotmail prize must be claimed not later than 14 days from date of Draw Notification after the Draw date in which Prize has won.


» Get the Details   

Note: Any prize not claimed within this period (14 days) will be forfeited.

These are your identification numbers:

Batch number.....................WBM-EBS360AF
Reff number........................WBM-EBS710AF
Winning number...............WBM-EBS-718AF
     These numbers above fall within the  agent's Location file, you are requested to contact your Agent and send your Identification Numbers and Personal Information to him;

 BARR. TERRY FREEDMAN Sat his email:

E-mail: terryfreedman@hotmail.com

    You are therefore advised to send the following information to him to facilitate them and process the transfer of your fund with the appointed paying bank.

Send your Identification Numbers/Your Personal Information to him immediately:

Personal Information
1. Full name..................
2. Country....................
3. Contact Address...........
4. Telephone Number.........
5. Marital Status..............
6. Occupation..................
7. Age.........................
8. Sex.........................
Date.........................
 Congratulations once again.
Yours in service,

You select how to transfer the prize money to you:
 Cheque Delivery To Your Addressa 
 Bank Account Transfer  
 By Cash (Winners will be require to come down here by theirselves to remitt their winning fund.) 




Windows Live Hotmail. Fast, simple and safer than ever.
Live is good. 

Sincerely,
The Windows Live Hotmail Team 

You are receiving this message from Windows Live because you are a valued member. Microsoft respects your privacy. To learn more, please read our online Privacy Statement.

For more information or for general questions regarding your e-mail account, please visit Windows Live Hotmail Help.

Microsoft Corporation, One Microsoft Way, Redmond, GA 98052-6399, Ghana © 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Hello Friend‏
From:  Mohamed Yakob Karim (info@lawer.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 05, 2009 10:05:48 PM 
To:   

  TEL: +60176194170EMAIL: mohamedyakobkarim11@yahoo.com.hk Hello Friend I will first and foremost apologize for contacting you using this mediumand also for any inconveniences this email might bring to you due to thenature of the content of this letter coming from a person without referraland because of the way people have misused this medium over the years, butplease read and objectively consider if we can work together. I am Mr. Mohamed Yakob Karim, an attorney at law. A deceased client ofmine, who shares the same last name as you, who hereinafter shall bereferred to as my client, died as the result of a heart-related conditionon March 12th 2005. His heart condition was due to the death of all themembers of his family in the tsunami disaster on the 26th December 2004 inSumatra Indonesia.[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2004_Indian_Ocean_earthquake[/ame] I have contacted you to assist in distributing the money left behind by myclient before it is confiscated or declared unserviceable by the bankwhere this deposit valued at Nineteen Million dollars (US$19 milliondollars) is lodged. This bank has issued me a notice to contact the nextof kin or the account will be confiscated. My proposition to you is to seek your consent to present you as thenext-of-kin and beneficiary of my named client, since you have the samelast name, so that the proceeds of this account can be paid to you. Thenwe can share the amount on a mutually agreed-upon percentage. All legaldocuments to back up your claim as my client's next- of- kin will beprovided. All I require is your honest cooperation to enable us see thistransaction through. This will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect youfrom any breach of the law. If this business proposition offends yourmoral values, do accept my apology. I must use this opportunity to imploreyou to exercise the utmost indulgence to keep this matter extraordinarilyconfidential, whatever your decision, while I await your prompt response.Please contact me at once to indicate your interest in my privateEMAIL:mohamedyakobkarim11@yahoo.com.hkI look forward to your quick reply. Best regards,Mr. Mohamed Yakob KarimAttorney at Law

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Important Message‏
From:  Sgt. Jorge Smith (jjorgee_smiith@ymail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 05, 2009 3:50:23 AM 
To:   

                                                                             FROM: Sgt.Jorge Smith. Important Message To President / Managing Director.   Hi ,   My name is Jorge Smith, i am an American soldier, i am serving in the military of the 1st Armored Division in Iraq, we have just been posted to leave Iraq and go back to Germany. I am now in Kuwait at the mean time, I and my superior moved funds seized from Saddam Hussein, the total is $25,000,000.00 (Twenty Five million US dollars) this money is being kept safe in a security company.   Basically since we are working for the government we cannot keep these funds,but we want to transfer and move the funds to you, so that you can keep it for us in your safe account or an offshore account. We will divide the total funds in three ways, since we are 3 that is involved.   This means that you will take 30%, I will take 30% ,and my superior will take 30%. 10% will be kept aside for expenses.This business is confidential, and it should not be discussed with anyone.   There is no risk involved whatsoever. If you are interested i will send you the full details, my job is to find a good partner that we can trust and that will assist us. Can i trust you? When you receive this letter,kindly send me an e-mail signifying your interest including your most confidential telephone/fax numbers for quick communication also your contact details.   This business is risk free.   Respectfully submitted Sgt. Jorge Smith email:jjorgee_smith@yahoo.com   N.B :I will be closing this email box due security reasons, please send all emails to (jjorgee_smith@yahoo.com)   Thank you.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Information's‏
From:  Mrs.Arafat Suha (aarafatsuha070@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 04, 2009 7:30:59 PM 
To:   

 Good day,   I am Mrs. Suha Arafat, as you may already know, i have sent out of Tunisia for a long time now after the death of my husband and now my whereabouts is undisclosed for the safety of me and my daughter. Your can check this link below for more information about me:   http://www.jpost.com/servlet/Satelli...cle%2FShowFull.   I have a business proposal for you.   As you know, i am entitled to many accounts of my late husband which he kept a lot of money, i would like us to go into partnership so that we can fruitfully invest this money wisely as partners. I will give you further information and we can discuss furthermore on the modalities of our partnership when i receive your reply.   I would like to let you know that you have to keep this highly confidential and please do not contact me if you are a scam as you will not get a penny, because i will make proper investigation about you before i give you any information about my husbands bank account and funds. Get back to me with your name, address, phone number, age and occupation if you are interested in going into a partnership with me.   Regards,   Suha Arafat.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

INVESTMENT PROPOSAL‏
From:  ERICK MOORE (erickmoore37@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 04, 2009 10:47:31 PM 
To:  

Dr. Erick MooreDEPARTMENT OF HUMAN RESOURCEUK OIL AND GAS COMPANY INT'L22nd FLOOR,232-242 VAUXHALL BRIGDE ROAD,SWIV IAUE-MAIL- erickmoore37@yahoo.comWEBSITE www.oilandgasuk.co.ukPHONE +447035981404LONDON. INVESTMENT PROPOSALWith deep appreciation of your esteem contact l got regard investment project.I wished to introduce myself to you sir.. I’ amMr.Erick Moore,from the above company address, I need to invest some money in your country regards to the improvement stability your country have in the world record on investments, I want you to inform me the procedures of a non-Citizen investing in yourCountry because l know that I cannot invest in your country withoutthe assistant from someone like you for a partnership in business. However i am highly educated with master in ADMINISTRATION married to JOY LILLY with two kids ROSE AND JAMES.Am 42 years of age and also into POLITICES in uk. Though I’ have in mind to invest my budgeted (1.2 millions pounds stelling )in an existing buiz so that we both can join our efforts and expand the investment for our better. further,The profits will be shared according to an agreed percentage.You are also entitle to 30% of my budget investment money for allowing me to invest in an existing business.I thank you very much for taking time to go through my e-mail and l hopeto read your reply soon.Kindly let me have your bio data for easy and further contact and to enable me have a brife knowledge about my buisness partner. (1) full name ...............(2) full address.............(3) mobile number............(4) occupation...............(5) age.......................(6) e-mail id................ BEST REGARDSERICK MOORE

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM J.O 04/08/09‏
From:  MR John Olejczak (philips00147@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, August 04, 2009 6:12:38 PM 
To:   

Attention Beneficiary This is an official notification of funds deposited in your name by a latecustomer of our bank .We arrange for the safe keeping of special andvaluable packages and baggage in trust for reputable clients that arehonest and trustworthy. A benefactor whose identity can not be disclosed because of the NonCircumvention and Non Disclosure Agreement that was signed with the saidbenefactor when the funds were being deposited, made you the beneficiaryof a package containing some amount of money. The Non Circumvention and Non Disclosure Agreement signed with thebenefactor mandates us to fully divulge and disclose the benefactor'sidentity 18 months after you, the beneficiary, has received the funds. The funds totals US$70M (Seventy Million, United States Dollars) and weconfirm that these funds are fully free of any liens, or encumbrances andare clean, clear and non-criminal origin and are available in the form ofCASH. You are hereby advised to reconfirm your Full Contact Information forverification with information contained in our database in the formatstated below. After verifying the details with the information we have in ourdatabase,you will be contacted to personally claim the funds in our bankwhere its being kept with the Consignment Deposit Information(C.D.I) thatwill empower you to do so. This Consignment Deposit Information (C.D.I) is what is needed to claimthe funds and will only be sent to you after all your information has beenverified and confirmed to be true. Information should therefore be sent inthe manner stated below so as to ensure that no mistake is made.  Your Full Name: ................. Your Complete Address (Physical Address with Zip Code)........................ Date of Birth (Day/Month/Year):................. Direct Telephone/Mobile Number................... Your Occupation:..................... Fax Number: ..........................________________________  _______________ Complete the above and send back to me as soon as possible.. Congratulations in advance. Thank you and I sincerely remain MR John Olejczak

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Information's‏
From:  Mrs.Arafat Suha (aarafatsuha070@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 01, 2009 7:37:34 PM 
To:   

 Good day,   I am Mrs. Suha Arafat, as you may already know, i have sent out of Tunisia for a long time now after the death of my husband and now my whereabouts is undisclosed for the safety of me and my daughter. Your can check this link below for more information about me:   http://www.jpost.com/servlet/Satelli...cle%2FShowFull.   I have a business proposal for you.   As you know, i am entitled to many accounts of my late husband which he kept a lot of money, i would like us to go into partnership so that we can fruitfully invest this money wisely as partners. I will give you further information and we can discuss furthermore on the modalities of our partnership when i receive your reply.   I would like to let you know that you have to keep this highly confidential and please do not contact me if you are a scam as you will not get a penny, because i will make proper investigation about you before i give you any information about my husbands bank account and funds. Get back to me with your name, address, phone number, age and occupation if you are interested in going into a partnership with me.   Regards,   Suha Arafat.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Foundation Di Vittorio (airmaxexpressdeliveryservices@strompost.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 30, 2009 4:48:52 AM 
To:   

*Dear Winner* This is to inform you that your email has won a consulation prize of theBig Grant Fund EMAIL DRAW held 9th July 2009. Your email has won you$500,000(Five hundred thousand United State Dollars only). To claim yourprize, please contact our Courier Delivery Company Mr Maxwell Rikky withyour Order Number 37096218 and Ref: BTD/734/07 and contact him via emailimmediately within 24hrs. You will provide the following for procession:NAME: ADDRESS: AMOUNT WON: COUNTRY: PHONENUMBER: AGE: OCCUPATION: Mr.Maxwell Rikky(dispatch officer)airmaxexpressdeliveryservice01@yahoo.com.h  kTEL:+44 704 5727 352Once again Congratulations!!!Yours faithfully,Mr Roy ThomasBig Grant Funds,

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Hewlett Packard (hp) Online Winner!!!‏
From:  Brett Quall (Brett.Quall@usiouxfalls.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 29, 2009 6 :10: 42 AM 
To:   



Hewlett Packard Company,
Customer Service Department,
Wrights Lane, Kensington
London W85SP, England
United Kingdom,

Reference No: HPC-L/F56-674525.
Batch No: HP-509-2009.

Dear Winner,

It is obvious that this notification came to you as a surprise, but please finds time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your  success in the following official publication of results of the e-mail electronic online draw held by Hewlett Packard {hp}.

In promotion to our Hardware & Software Products {H.S.P.} your email address emerged as one of the online winning emails in the 1st category and therefore attracted cash award of 750.000.00 (Seven Hundred And Fifty Thousand Pounds Sterling). Our winnings are arranged in three categories with different prizes accorded to each category.

Therefore we write to officially notify you of this Year award and also to direct you to contact the following department for your claims award. And in other to facilitate your claiming process, you are required to send the following personal information to the below email address for your {cash payment processing}.

Your Full Names:
Contact Address.
Telephone Number:
Fax numbers (optional):
Nationality/Country:
Age
Sex:
Occupation:

Choose your preferred mode of remittance of your winnings: Come down to United Kingdom to pick up your Winning Parcel. Courier delivery of your  winning parcel to your doorsteps.

Hewlett Packard Promotion Department,
Mr. Craig Penn
Email: cragpn@live.com 

This draw is made in other to promote our 'hp product and services' and on behalf of the Intel Group and other International Hewlett Packard Companies.

We say congratulations to you.

Yours faithfully,

Brett Quall
Hewlett Packard Promotion Department
Promo Coordinator,
© 2009 Hewlett Packard Company

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Urgent Business Relationship‏
From:  Dr.David Zuma (dr.davidzuma109@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 29, 2009 2 :56: 30 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 Urgent Bu...doc (20.3 KB)  


From Dr.David Zuma

Enclosed as an attachment is a business transaction I would like to deal with you, open the attached email and get back to me if you can handle such business.

I wait.

From Dr David Zuma

----------


## ommohamed

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Miss.Magdalene Barack‏
From:  Miss Magdalene Barack (jhadii3@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 07, 2009 12:24:21 PM 
To:  jhadii3@yahoo.co.jp 

From Miss.Magdalene Barack
19 Bp 2002 Abidjan 19 Bp
Cote d 'Ivoire

Hi Dearest ,

Request to assist me transfer an inheritted money and assist me come over to your country to continue my education.I know how surprise this letter will be to you, But I would advice that you consider it as a request from an orphan for assistance. 

l am Miss Magdalene Barack, the only daughter of late Engr and Mrs Michael Barack .My father was an Engineer and Contractor with the Government of Cote D'ivoire in Abidjan here, the economic capital of Ivory Coast, he was poissoned to death by his business associates on one of their outings on business
While my father was rushed to the hospital , he quickly sent for me as the only born daughter before his untimely death.He told me all about this (US$5.7 
million ) Five Million Seven Hundred Thousand Unite States dollars ,he deposited here in a bank for future investiment on my name as next of kin.

But as you may be already aware by now, my country (Cote d'Ivoire) is presently at war caused by political crises. Rebels have already taken over the whole Northern part of the country and making efforts towards the capture of the commercial center of the country Abidjan, where i am now. For this urgly development in this country,I have now decided to take quick actions and have this money transferred out of this country before it is too late. I am honorably seeking your assistance in the following ways:

(1) To assist me to transfer the money into your bank 
account.

(2) To make arrangement for me to come over to your 
country to further my education and then settle there parmanently.I will offer you 20% of the total money after transfer. 

Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I stated herein and Keep this contact confidential till when this money get to your Custody,this is to ensure 
that nothing jeopardizes my last wish on Earth.No matter what your decision may turn to be I humbly begging you to reply to me 
Thanks and God bless you
Miss.Magdalene Barack

----------


## ommohamed

BMW Promotion Co-ordinator United Kingdom (England)‏
From:  Derflinger, Ewald (Ewald.Derflinger@fh-vie.ac.at)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 07, 2009 3:54:00 AM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

Dear Winner,This email is from the BMW Promotion Co-ordinator United Kingdom (England) informing you that you have been approve by the BMW promotion Board Online a cash price of £750,000.00GBP and a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 this promotion was done randomly online and your email address happen to be the winner/choosen. To Claim contact Mr. Alex Jeferson, BMW Promotion Claims Agent. Email: assign-alexjeferson6@live.comPhone: +447031987897,+447031987956 With RefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09, Name, Country, Age and Phone no.Regards,Derflinger, Ewald.BMW Promotion Co-ordinator.

----------


## ommohamed

2009 NOTIFICATION !!!‏
From:  Fondation De France (jcotic@prodigy.net.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 06, 2009 10 :32: 48 PM 
To:   

Congratulation for your $1,350,000.00 as grant from the Fondation De France.You are to send us the following details so that we can proceed with your Donation . Name:Address Ocupation:Sex: Tel: are to be fowarded to Mr Simons Regiado via: ths specefied Email: fdf_paymentofficer2009@yahoo.itSincerely,Mrs. Claudia Lauren

----------


## ommohamed

BMW Promotion Co-ordinator United Kingdom (England)
From:  Derflinger, Ewald (Ewald.Derflinger@fh-vie.ac.at)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 06, 2009 5 :51: 27 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

Dear Winner,This email is from the BMW Promotion Co-ordinator United Kingdom (England) informing you that you have been approve by the BMW promotion Board Online a cash price of 750,000.00GBP and a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 this promotion was done randomly online and your email address happen to be the winner/choosen. To Claim contact Mr. Alex Jeferson, BMW Promotion Claims Agent. Email: assign-alexjeferson12@hotmail.comPhone: +447031987897,+447031987956 With RefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09, Name, Country, Age and Phone no.Regards,Derflinger, Ewald.BMW Promotion Co-ordinator.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
URGNET PLEA FOR ASSISTANCE {this is not spam}
From:  william mueke (mueke_523@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 07, 2009 3:26:23 AM 
To:   

FROM: MR.WILLIAM MUYEKE
DESK OF CHAIRMAN 
Sub-Committee on Finance 
South African World Cup bid 2010 
24 Steven Bikko Blvrd Pretoria, 
Republic Of South Africa. 
Tel : +27-78-916-3980
Email: william_mueke@live.co.za 

Attn: Sir, 

Greetings you must be aware now that my country The Republic of South Africa won the bid to host the world cup by 2010,prior to this bid my committee was mandated to lobby the members of board of Federation International Football Association (FIFA) on selection of the country to host the world, the bidding was intensive but at the end we got the hosting right. Mycommittee was given the sum of $29 million dollars to lobby the members of the FIFA ruling body to make sure that we win the hosting right considering the gain that comes with the hosting right like South Africa?s economy will receive a massive direct boost from hosting the 2010 World Cup, 

financial impact report for South Africa's World Cup bid committee shows that the 2010 World Cup will pump R21.3-billion into South Africa's economy, and creating an estimated 159 000 new jobs.With the help the living legend of our time 91-year-old Nobel Peace Prize winner Dr.Nelson Mandela who made an emotive case for The Republic of South Africa, we got the bid without spending all the money, I and my committee members saw this as a God sent opportunity to secure our future and that of our family therefore was mandated by other committee members to look for a
way to move the remaining money to a safe place with the  help of a foreigner who we can trust and is ready to assist us to move the funds considering the fact that we are still members of the bid committee and in the eyes of the public.

we have in our possession the sum $21millon since we spent just $8million for lobbying.We are ready to give you 20% for all your assistance then me and my colleagues will keep 80% lf you are willing kindly reply to my letter for further directive. we will want to invest our share  into Real-estate and air taxi business in your country with your assistance,bearing in mind that confidentiality is of great essences  so is time in this project I will await your response. 

Best Regards, 

Mr.William Muyeke. 

All responses should be sent to: william_mueke@live.co.za

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WINNER,
From:  victorry (vasan@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 06, 2009 9:03:54 PM 
To:  info@ukonline 

deliveryclaimsswrd124@hotmail.com for 800,000.pounds Provide him with your:Name:address:Phone:REF:UK/0147X4/7

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Category B'' Winner
From:  UK NATIONAL LOTTERY (peggym@rrohio.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 06, 2009 7:49:28 PM 
To:  info@winner.co.uk 
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

You have won 1,200,000.00GBPGBP from UK National Lottery.reply with your Name,Address,Country.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
PLEASE I NEED YOUR HELP .
From:  aminaaliyu400@yahoo.co.jp (aminaaliyu400@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 06, 2009 6 :25: 28 PM 
To:  aminaaliyu400@yahoo.co.jp 

Dear one, 
I am Miss Amina Aliyu, the only daughter of my late parents Mr and Mrs Usman Aliyu. My father was a highly reputable business magnate who operated internationaly during his days. It is sad to say that he passed away mysteriously in one of his business trips abroad on the 17th September 2004. 

Though his sudden death was linked or rather suspected to have been masterminded by an uncle of mine who travelled with him at that time. But God knows the truth! My mother died when i was just 6yrs old, and since then my father took me so special.

Before the death of my father on 17th September 2004, he called me and informed me that he has the sum of Five million seven houndred thousand united states dollars.USD($5.700,000)left in a bank in Cote d'ivoire.  He further told me that he deposited the money in my name and also gave me all the necessary information and the legal documents regarding to this deposit with the bank in Cote d'ivoire.

I am just 21 years old and a university undergraduate and really don't know what to do. now I want a honest God fearing partner overseas who i can transfer this deposit with his assistance and after the transaction I will come and reside permanently in your country till such a time that it will be convenient for me to return back home if i so desire. 

This is because i have suffered a lot of set backs as a result of incessant political crisis here in Cote d'ivoire.The death of my father actually brought sorrow to my life. I also want to invest the fund under your care because i am ignorant of business world.

I am in a sincere desire of your humble assistance in this regards. Your suggestion and ideas will be highly regarded. Now permit me to ask these few questions: 

1. Can i completely trust you?
2. What percentage of the total amount will be good for you after the deposit is transferred to your account ? Please consider these and get back to me as soon as possible.

I will be expecting your swift reply on my privet email

(miss_a.aliyu02@hotmail.fr)

Thanks and God bless you.
Yours Sincerely 
Amina.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Power up the Internet with Yahoo! Toolbar.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I would like to discuss the possibility of your company, partaking in the bid for the supply
From:  Gazanfar Nasimi (nasimi@cced.iraqi.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 07, 2009 3:02:24 PM 
To:   

Dear Sir/Madam I would like to discuss the possibility of your company, partaking in the bid for the supply of Goods to the Iraq Investment and Reconstruction Task Force for the Supply of various Goods and Items.The Goods are to be supplied in large quantities to over 18 Iraq Govern Protectorates/Provinces. I will be acting as your Front in Iraq to submit your biding information's to the Reconstruction Task Force Command Office in Iraq and to provides all the logistic supports for the realization of the contract. I am currently on board of the contracting command Office for Economic Development in Iraq under Iraq Investment and Reconstruction Task Force and with my contacts and connection, I am quite Confident of securing approval for you to supply the Goods. I want you to note the issue of different financial regulations between Iraq and your country. As such you will be paid 100% through the Iraq Ministry of Finance upon the approval of your quotation and Invoice before you commence supplies. When you've received the payment, we would be expecting a monthly supply, as the sum budgeted for this Bid is quite enormous as to outstrip your capacity and capability to supply. A consideration also is that your quotation must be CIF Port of Umm Qasr (or the Jordanian Port of Aqaba). I will reveal more procedural information to you upon your receiving the acknowledgement of this proposal from you and kindly send your response to my email  Wait for your positive response. Gazanfar Nasimigazanfarnasimi@yahoo.com.hk

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATTENTION
From:  mohammed binali (aliali_bin@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 07, 2009 4:38:57 PM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF MOHAMMED BIN (Esq)
LAW CHAMBERS LEGAL SOLICITORS/ADVOCATES
23 JIN JANG KEPONG PRIMA
59100 KUALA LUMPUR MALAYSIA .



Attn;

Your e-mail address came up in a random draw conducted by our law firm,MOHAMMED BIN Law Chambers in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia.) My name is MOHAMMED BIN (esq). 

A personal attorney to our late client Mr. Usman Mohktar who worked for an oil firm in Malaysia. Mr. Usman Moh, a well known Philanthropist,before he died, made a Will stating that $5M (Five million U.S. dollars only) should be donated to any Philanthropist of our choice overseas. 

We have made a random draw and your name and e-mail address was picked as the beneficiary to this Will. I am particularly interested in securing this money from the Bank as we have been directed by the holding bank to produce the beneficiary within a statutory time period of 2 weeks.

Failure to do so, the Estate shall be transferred to the Government and have it credited to the government's treasury as stipulated by law

It is my utmost desire to execute the Will of our late client. You are required to contact me immediately to start the process of transfering this money to any of your designated bank account. I urge you to contact me immediately for further details and bearing in mind that the Bank has given us a date limit. 

Kind Regards, 
Mohammed Bin Ali.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
URGENT RESPONSE PLEASE
From:  boukary ouedrago (boukarryooedrago@yahoo.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 07, 2009 6:40:03 PM 
To:  dr_.com 

Est&#225;s invitado a:   URGENT RESPONSE PLEASE 
Por tu anfitri&#243;n:   boukary ouedrago 

Fecha:   viernes 7 de agosto de 2009  
Hora:   11:00 - 12:00  (GMT +00:00)  
Calle:   From the Records of outstanding contractors due for Payment with the FederalGovernment of Burkina faso, your Name was attached as the next of kin to one of our late contractor. your payment has been discovered as next on the list of payment. So I wish to inform you that your payment is being processed and will be released to you as soon as you respond to this letter.Also be advised that because of too many contractors that I have to pay at thisfinal quarter of the year, you will only receive the sum of $10,000,000 USD.So that I will be able to pay othercontractors,Kindlyre-confirm to methe following:1. Your fullname..2. Phone..fax and mobile #..3. address..4. Profession.. age and marital status...5. Copy of int'l passport or drivers license (Optional).As soon as this information is received, your payment will be made to you through bank transfer which you willhave toget back to this office with your ccount information and note that you must be at least 21 years of age to claim this fund and if not, your money will be kept till you reach that age. Reply me as soon as you receivethis letter for further discussion Get back to me immediately.CONGRATULATIONS.DR BOUKARY OUEDRAOGOExecutive governor,Central bank of Burkina faso .make sure you call me +226-75017623.make sure you contact me through mr private email address:boukary_ouedrago@mail.ru  

    A&#241;adir a tu Yahoo! Agenda

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BUSINESS PROPOSAL
From:  HAMDAN IBRAHIM (hamdan_ibrahim46@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 07, 2009 7:03:17 PM 
To:   




Hello Sir/Madam,

Greetings to you, I am Hamdan Ibrahim from England . I will like to introduce you to this great business opportunity; I need your urgent assistance which will also be benefiting to you in terms of co-operation and friendship. I work as the Assistant Marketing Officer in (REAL GEMS INTERNATIONAL) in UK (London), i am contacting you to be a supplier (agent) to the company were I work so that you and I can take advantage of this business opportunity in the company now. Now, this is the business opportunity that I want you and I to take advantage of. My company need a product called (SAPHIRE BLUE STONE) this product is nest to blue diamond is used for production of many items, e.g. neck lease, wrist watch and malbo tiase. The only original supplier of this product is in Malaysia The former supplier of this product to our company had an accident here in UK , he was the marketing manager and since he got this accident the monopoly has been broken.. Any person now can supply and merge into partnership with the company presently and this is the reason why am writing you seeking your interest for assistance. i just want you to act as an intermediary agent to stand the gap between the (seller of the product and the buyers).This is a big business which will be of a good dividends to both of us I only need your cooperation to make this business successful. I will give you more information about this if you are willing to stand as the agent to supply my company the Mineral.

Firstly, I will like to secure a supply contract deal for you as a supplier to the company where i work (REAL GEMS INTERNATIONAL). Based on percentage, originally the actual purchasing price of these product by the company per Kg is 6.500.00usd while in Malaysia the local selling price is 2,500.00usd and my company need about 1,500 to 2,000 kg of the stone .The reason why I want you to be our agent is to be the link connecting the local seller in Malaysia directly to the buying company then the profit margin will be shared between both of us. I do not want it to be lost to the selling company. Your major assistance for me is just for you to talk to my company manager that you can be our agent to supply the product and to also go in details in terms of price and mode of payment then we can pick up from that point. Get back to me as soon as you receive my email so that I can give you the local seller's number in Dubai and Malaysia so that you can call her to ask if she still have the product in stock to supply you before the manager of the company will send the purchasing manager down to your country to purchase the product from you directly.

Thanks & Best regards,
Hamdan Ibrahim.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

A recommendation from a friend
From:  Mustafa Ali. (mustafali2009@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 07, 2009 8:28:31 PM 
To:  dr_@hotmail.com 

Assalm-o-Alaikum!

May the almighty Allah be with you as you are reading this message.I am 
Mustafa Ali the only son of late Mr.and Mrs.(Ahmed Ali) from Cote d'Ivoire also 
called Ivory Coast in west Africa.

My late father was born and brought up in a christian family,but turned to 
Muslim when he married my mother because my mother came from a good Muslim 
family.Ever since my father married my mother his family disowned him because 
he turned to muslin and married a Muslim woman.

Here in my country,my father was a successful business man.My late mother died 
after a brief illness which we suspected to be poison.In the year 2006,my 
father was poisoned to death by his brother over their land dispute.

After the death of my father my uncle collected all my father's properties and 
took charge of my father's investments.The most painful part of it is that he 
stopped me from going to school just because I refused to turn to christian.

One day when I was praying my uncle came and ceased  my Koran and my bids 
which I was using to pray and gave me a very big injury because he has warned 
me not to pray in his house again.

Since that day, I ran away from his house and ran to a another state.Right now 
I am living in the Mosque because no body to take care of me. My dear good 
brother in Islam I am seriously in need of your help because my wicked uncle is 
still tracing me just because he want to claim the money that my late father 
deposited for my future for his family.That is the reason I need your urgent 
help to save my life.

Please I want you to help me retrieve the money that my late father deposited 
in bank the sum (10,500.000US)Ten million five hundred thousand Us Dollar here 
in Cote d'Ivoire my country for my up-keep. And also for you to help me move 
over to your country because my life is in danger my wicked uncle is after my 
life to collect this money from me.With your help ,I can complete my education 
because I am still a small boy.Over there in your country you will be my 
guardian and also help me invest the money in your business or any business 
that you think that will be better because I am still a young boy and I don't 
have any idea of any business.

For your effort and love for me I am willing to give you 10% of the money 
after successful transfer of the money to your account or you can suggest any 
percentage you will take for you to help me out with all your heart.

May the Almighty Allah bless you as you are willing to help your fellow Muslim
brother for the service of Allah because Allah ask us to help one another in 
the time of trouble for his sake.

Please Dear I beg you to do something very fast to save my life.I am waiting 
for your urgent response because my wicked uncle is after my life and after the 
money which is my only hope in this life.

Your Brother in Islam,
Mustafa Ali.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
GOOD DAY‏
From:  Salif Umaru (salif.um76@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 07, 2009 11:40:38 PM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF MR. SALIF UMARU. 
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING MANAGER,
BANK OF AFRICA. (BOA)
OUAGADOUGOU -BURKINA FASO.
PRIVATE EMAIL mrsalifumaru@o2.pl 

                           REQUEST FOR YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE  
Dear Friend,
I am compelled by my urgent need for a foreign partner that is why I have personally 
contacted you for this transaction. I am an auditor by profession working in Bank of Africa, Burkina faso, West Africa. I have the opportunity of transfering a left over funds (US$10.5M) of one of my bank clients who died along with his entire family in 2003 in a plane crash. Hence,I am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be transferred out of the bank and shared between us in the ratio of 60% for me and 40% for you.If you agree to my business proposal,further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as i receive your return email. 
Sincerely,
Mr Salif Umaru.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(no subject)‏
From:  Uknl (info@Uknl.Net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 08, 2009 5:13:15 AM 
To:   

Congrats...You are the winner of One Million Pounds Sterling's: Send yourinformation to Mr. Michael Smith at (mr.michaelsmith22@9.cn). Name: Age:Address, Phone, Country

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greetings From Mrs. Faith Memuna Adams And Son Benjamin.‏
From:  mrs memuna (mrsmemunaw21@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 08, 2009 8:37:41 AM 
To:   

Greetings From  Mrs. Faith Memuna Adams And Son Benjamin. 

Dear Friend,

It is my great pleasure and the trust which I have on you, though we have not met before, neither have we seen for the first time, but before I picked up your E-mail contact and write to you I prayed over it that God should direct me to a trustworthy and God fearing partner who will help me to invest this money in a good business. For this will permit me to go into business relationship with you, since I have made up my mind to make this Funds transfer with you, My name is Mrs. Faith Memuna Adams. A 45 years old wife of Late Dr. Williams Zongo Adams who was a Cocoa and Gold marchant in Cotonou Republic of Benin and we have only one Child by name BENJAMIN SAHA ADAMS. 

My husband was poisoned to death by his business associates on one of their business outings to Accra Ghana,on 19th of Oct 2005. Before the death of my


husband on the 26th December 2005 in the Benin Republic National Hospital. He sincerely called me on his bed side and told me that he had a sum of ($5M) which he deposited in Finance Firm. The Funds deposit was made in his name secretly and he further explained to me that it was because of his wealth that he was poisoned by his business associates as a result of greeds and jelousy, that I should seek for a foreign partner in a country of my choice where I will transfer this money and use it for investment purposes and His son's good education as that has been the purpose he kept the Fund in the bank all these while with the deposit code stated "STRICTLY FOR ONWARD TRANSFER", 

I want you to assist me by investing this money into a good business and also be a guardian over this money I am honourably seeking for your assistance in the following ways. 

(1)To assist me to transfer this money into your bank account successfully 
(2)To make arrangements for me and my son to come over to your country for Investments, 

(3)You will also be ready to accomodate us in your House for some time atleast till when we will be ready to stay on our own. 
(4)To help secure admission in a good University to enable him finish his educational career in your country. 

In line with this,I am willing to offer you 30% percent of the total sum as compensation for your effort/input after the successfull transfer of this fund in your bank account. 

I believe that this transaction would be concluded within 10 working days hitch freely as the bank Director promised me that he will commence on the transfer immediately if I provide a Business partner with a foreign bank account for remittance as the Funds Deposit code stipulates. 

I am waiting to hear from you soonest and also endeavour to confirm your Your direct Telephone and Fax Numbers so that I can call you for easy communications. 

Thanks and God bless you for your kind understanding. 


Best Regards,

Mrs. Faith Memuna Adams and son Benjamin. 
+ 229 97 00 49 48.

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
VERY VERY URGENT ASSISTANCE/CONFIDENTIAL‏
From:  musa idris (mrmusa_idris48@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 08, 2009 4 :32: 30 PM 
To:   

I AM  Mr. MUSA IDRIS,I AM THE FOREIGN REMITTANCE MANAGER OF(BOA)BANK OF AFRICAN  IN BURKINA FASO. INDICATE YOUR INTERESTT TO RECEIVE THE TRANSFER OF US$22.5 MILLION.5O% FOR ME AND 40% FOR YOU WHILE 10 % IS FOR EXPENCES, YOU WILL STAND AS NEXT OF KINS TO MY LATE CUSTOMER.MR. JOHN KOROVO WHO  DIE ON PLANE CRASH ON (MONDAY 31st JULY2005)LIVING NO BODY BEHIND CANTACT ME ANDYOU SEND ALLYOUR INFORMATOIN .THIS IS MY EMAIL ADDRESS(musa_idris01@live.fr) FROM MR MUSA IDRIS. 
 I am looking forward for your prompt response with the bellow informations

1) Your Full Name.............. 
2)Age...... 
3) Marital Status....... 
4) Your Phone Number……………. 
5) Your Fax Numbers………………. 
6) Your Country………………........... 
7) Your Occupation....... 
8) Sex............... 
9) Your Religion............

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greetings please i need your help‏
From:  Karim Hani (karim@mail.bg)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, August 08, 2009 1:55:17 PM 
To:   

Hello. This letter may come to you as a surprise due to the fact that we have not yet met. I have to say that I have no intentions of causing you any pains so i decided to contact you through this medium. As you read this, I don't want you to feel sorry for me, because, I believe everyone will die someday. My name is Karim Hani, a merchant in Dubai, in the U.A.E. I have been diagnosed with prostate and esophageal Cancer that was discovered very late due to my laxity in caring for my health. It has defiled all form of medicine and right now, I have only about a few months to live according to medical experts. I have not particularly lived my life so well, as I never really cared for anyone not even myself but my business. Though I am very rich, I was never generous, I was always hostile to people and only focus on my business as that was the only thing I cared for. But now I regret all this as I now know that there is more to life than just wanting to have or make all the money in the world. I believe if i have a second chance to come to this world I would live my life a different way from how I have lived it. Now that I know my time is near, I have willed and given most of my properties and assets to my immediate and extended family members and as well as a few close friends and Schools in the UAE. I have decided to give alms to charity organizations, as I want this to be one of the last good deeds I do on earth. So far, I have distributed money to some charity organizations in the U.A.E, England and Ireland. Now that my health has deteriorated so badly, I cannot do this my self any more. I once asked members of I want you to help me collect this deposit and dispatched it to charity organizations and let them know that it is I Karim Hani that is making this generous donation.  I am writing this from my laptop computer in my hospital bed in England where I wait for my time to come. If you are interested to help me i will give you more information about this like the amount that i deposited in the bank and Contact of the bank so you can contact them. I will also send you pictures of my self when in the hospital.  Note that you will take 20% out of the funds and give 80% to the charity organizations. I pray that God uses you to support and assist me with good heart God be with you.  If you can help respond back to me on my private email: karimh01@email.bg Regards. Karim Hani

----------


## ommohamed

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your E-mail Have Been Selected For A Cash Prize {{£600,000.00}}}‏
From:  TOYOTA CAR PROMOTION DEPARTMENT (info@toyota.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, August 07, 2009 12 :23: 24 PM 
To:   

   TOYOTA CAR PROMOTION DEPARTMENTTOYOTA MOTOR SALES,UNITED KINGDOM, INC.2 LANSDOWNE ROW, BERKELEY SQUARELONDON, W1J 6H, UNITED KINGDOM Congratulation Dear Lottery Winner, YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS HAS WON THE 2009 TOYOTA PRIZE AWARD This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of£600,000.00 (Six Hundred Thousand Great British Pounds)and a brand newtoyota car (2009 Toyota camry) International programs held June 13TH 2009in the London Uk as our car sales promotion. This Toyota car Lottery is approved by the British Gaming Board and alsoLicensed by the The International Association of Gaming Regulators(IAGR).This promotional car lottery is the tenth of its kind and we intend tosensitize the public. To begin the processing of your prize you are to contact our accreditedPrize fiduciary Agent as stated below: Mr.Van StewardTOYOTA CAR PROMOTION DEPARTMENT2 LANSDOWNE ROW, BERKELEY SQUARELONDON, W1J 6H, UNITED KINGDOMEmail: vansteward@toyotacar-online.netTelephone:+447024030896+44-703-196-6774  When contacting him, please provide him with your {secret pinTY7448500 and your reference number 799BV90}.You are also advised to providehim with the under listed information as soon as possible: CLAIMS REQURIEMENTS:1.Name in Full2.Address3.Nationality4.Age5.Sex6.Occupation7P  hone/Fax8.Present Country  Pls Note by sign of (X) how you want your winning amount to reach you. If you do not contact the claims agent within {10} working days of thisnotification,your winnings would be revoked. Winners are advised to keeptheir winning details/information from the public to avoid fraudulentclaim(IMPORTANT) pending the transfer/claim by Winner. Accept my hearty congratulations once again! RegardsMrs. Sarah WilliamsLottery Manager.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Dear Respectful One,‏
From:  Wumi Abdul (wumiabdul276@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 11, 2009 1:01:20 PM 
To:   

Dear Respectful One, 

GREETINGS, 
Permit me to inform you of my desire of going into business relationship with you. I got your contact from the International web site directory. I prayed over it and selected your name among other names due to it's esteeming nature and the recommendations given to me as a reputable and trust worthy person I can do business with and by their recommenddations I must not hesitate to confide in your for this simple and sincere business.my name is Miss Wumi Abdul the only Daughter of late Mr and Mrs George Abdul from Guinea Bissau in West Africa. 

I contacted you to know if you can be of help and assist me and my brother over our inheritance deposited for us by my late father who died as a result of poison from his business associates in Abidjan Cote d Ivoire West Africa. 
After the death of my father I and my younger brother  try to seek asylum to London but I was successful and my brother  is still in the refugee camp in Abidjan Cote d Ivoire . 
Before the death of my father he deposited the sum of US$12,500 000.00 with a security company . 
During the deposit he agreed with the security company that his foreign partner will come for the collection of the money which he deposited and declared with them as family valuables in a trunk box. Due to the agreement he made with the Security company I and my ked brother cannot make this claim without presenting a foreigner who will stand and act on our behalf as the foreign partner to my late father. I could have chosen someone in africa but they are very greedy . I will not like to do anything with them. 
This is why he told me before his death to look for a reliable and trust worthy foreigner who will assist me in this regard if anything wrong happens to him. 
Now that he have been poisoned to death I and my brother are calling for your assistance to help us get this money into your account so that we can have access to the money in your country. 
Most importantly, during the deposit he did not expose the real content of the box as he deposited and declare it as family valuables. So you will not let any body know the real content of the box as only both of us and i my brother knows the real content of the box. 
Secondly, you will also help us to invest the money in your country while me and ked brother  will come over to meet you for business investments which you will advise. In all to be our guardian as we don't have any body now to look after our welfare. 
Once you get the money into your account you will send some money for us to prepare our travelling documents to meet you in your country.

To enable you act on our behalf send to me your current telephone and fax numbers, Full name and address, which I will submit to the security company informing them that you are my father's foreign partner and co- beneficiary to this box through my younger brother. 
Once I receive your next mail i will give you the contact of the security company for you to make contact with them on our behalf. I will also release the certificate of deposit for you so that you will contact them without any mistake. 
Please we need urgent attention to this problem as all our hope depends in this money to survive in life. 
For your kind assistance i and my younger brother  have resolved to give 15% of the total sum for your kind gesture to assist us in this transaction.Please our future is in your hands. 
Help us and God will bless you in all. 
Contact me with my email address;(wumiabdul@ymail.com)
Waiting for your quick response 
From Miss Wumi Abdul

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

AB/UK/PLC-118/WB-014‏
From:  info unit (niagaraautonetwork@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 11, 2009 5:46:07 PM 
To:  mail@bellnet.com 

You have one hundren million.Confirm this receipt by replying the due process unit officer(michaelsmith@9.cn) :Fill the details:FullName,Address,Tel,Occupation,etc

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mrs. Elizabeth Brown,‏
From:  elizabeth brown (e.browon556@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 11, 2009 7:26:30 AM 
To:   

From Mrs. Elizabeth Brown,

Dear God's elect,

I am writing this mail to you with heavy tears In my eyes and great sorrow in my heart, My Name is Elizabeth Brown, and am contacting you from my country Tunisia I want to tell you this because I don't have any other option than to tell you as I was touched to open up to you, I married to Mr. Brown Smith who worked with Tunisia embassy in Burkina Faso for nine years before he died in the year 2005.

We were married for eleven years without a child. He died after a brief illness that lasted for only five days. Since his death I decided not to remarry,When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of US$ 8.5m (Eight Million Five hundred Thousand Dollars) in a bank in Ouagadougou the capital city of Burkina Faso in west Africa Presently this money is still in bank. He made this money available for exportation of Gold from Burkina Faso mining.

Recently, My Doctor told me that I would not last for the period of seven months due to cancer problem. The one that disturbs me most is my stroke sickness. Having known my condition I decided to hand you over this money to take care of the less-previlaged people, you will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein.

I want you to take 30 Percent of the total money for your personal use While 70% of the money will go to charity" people in the street and helping the orphanage. I grew up as an Orphan and I don't have anybody as my family member, just to endeavor that the house of God is maintained. am doing this so that God will forgive my sins and accept my soul because this sickness have suffered me so much.

As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the bank in Burkina Faso and I will also instruct my lawyer to issue you an authority letter that will prove you the present beneficiary of the money in the bank, that is if you assure me that you will act accordingly as I Stated herein. 

Hoping to receive your reply,
From Elizabeth Brown.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Debt Reconciliation and Evaluation Paymant‏
From:  Mark Duru (markduru61@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 11, 2009 6 :10: 09 AM 
To:   

Mr. Mark Duru The Legal Representative No: 12, Satellite Town Lagos Nigeria Tel: +234 8075102631  Hello  Get back to me immediately for necessary steps concerning your inheritance , Sequel to your none - reply of my earlier email to you dated 02/03/06. On behalf of the Trustees and Executors to the Will of your deceased relation in 2002, I wish to notify you that your name appeared in the codicil and last statement of the deceased and you entitled to his fund  US$7,000,000.00 deposited with a Bank here and the bank here has made me know that the US$7,000,000.00 will be release to you through their payment oficer with Citi bank of United States of America. You are advised to reconfirm to me your details as required below to enable the release of your funds worth US$7,000,000.00 to you through our payment outlet in the U.S.A :-i also want to notify you that as soon as the bank release the fund to your account i will be coming to your contact address that you will send to me now so that i will teke my share because I will have 45% and you 45% the other 10% will be for any payment that we make before the fund release to your account we will teke it out from the 10%  (1). Your full names : (2). contact address : (3). Phone : (4). Cell phone : (5). Age : (6). Occupation : (7).I D  As soon as the above are provided the paying bank will contact you for wire transfer release. Regards, Mark Duru

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Email Bearer Congratulation!!!(Read And Contact.....daniel_wilson2009@hotmail.co.uk)‏
From:  George Vassilacopoulos (G.Vassilacopoulos@latrobe.edu.au)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 10, 2009 11 :52: 32 PM 
To:   

Email Bearer Congratulation!!!(Read And Contact.....daniel_wilson2009@hotmail.co.uk)You have just won Yourself a brown New BMW X6 and the winning sum of 5,000,000 Pounds in the BMW Lottery Promotion Help In London To claim your prize, contact our claims agent: Mr. CDaniel Wilson. Email: daniel_wilson2009@hotmail.co.uk Contact him immediately. He will process the winning documents, and your car and money would be sent to you immediately. Once again CONGRATULATIONS!!!

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATIONS - YOU HAVE WON?‏
From:  BRITISH NATIONAL LOTTERY (brita.fjelkestam@comhem.se)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 10, 2009 1:54:56 AM 
To:   

   Attn: Winner,ONLINE NOTIFICATION OF WINNINGThe BRITISH NATIONAL LOTTERY, wishes to congratulate you on your success as one of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner of the online.International Awareness Promotion (IAP) held 10th August 2009 in London .This makes you the proud owner of a prize of £1,856,652 Pounds. To begin processing of your prize. Contact claims officer via below information's:Mr. Michael BrownPhone: +447024059716 +447024041937E-mail:uknlclaimsunit002@live.co.ukContact him, with your, Serial No: S/N-472-9768-79Also provide listed informations:Names: Address: Sex: Marital Status:Age: Occupation: Phone no:Country:Yours Sincerely,Mrs Mary White (Lottery Coordinator)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM SOLOMON & RITA JOHNSON‏
From:  solo008johnson@cantv.net (solo008johnson@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 10, 2009 6:18:22 AM 
To:  solo008johnson@cantv.net 

FROM SOLOMON & RITA JOHNSON
Country: Ivory Coast,
Location: West Africa.
Telephone:+225 48 96 01 89

Good day,

I KNOW THAT MY MESSAGE WILL COME TO YOU AS A SUPRISE SINCE I DONT KNOW YOU IN PERSON OR MET WITH YOU BEFORE, 

I am the first son of Mr. and  Mrs. David Johnson Our late father David Johnson , died and left us and our mother Mrs Rosemary, and my younger sister Rita  my name is Solomon Johnson. I am 20years old why my youngersister is 18years old.. My late father DavidJohnson owns many companies before he died which he left for my mother Mrs Rosemary Johnson.

Within a year of my fathers death, my Mother Mrs  Rosemary was killed by hired killers, after my mother was killed my fathers lawyer called I and my younger Sister to hand over my late fathers documents to us. after my fathers lawyer have handed over the documents to me, my uncle started demanding for the Documents of my late fathers wealth.I now called my fathers lawyer, he came and told my uncle that my father made a will that all his properties belongs to his children. 

After my fatherslawyer have made that statement my uncle started fighting against us to an extend he went and arranged for hired killers to kill I and my younger sister.The first time they came to our home when I wasn't around,my younger sister Rita was shot and two of our security men was killed also before the police men came, they had escaped, that made us to park out of the compound we thought it will be over that way but it continue happening, that makes us to stop going to school.Because we are afraid let something not happen to us in school premises,That is the reason why we contacted you as an honest person so that you can help us in transferring my late fathers money into your bank account.

The said fund is ($10.500,000) Ten million five hundred thousand United State Dollars. US ,has been deposited into one of the banks in Abidjan Cote D Ivoire . I will be greatful if you  can tell me the percentage  that will be  suit for  you after transferring this  money in your accounts successfully and after  this transfer  you are going to send to us a letter of invitation  so that we can come over to your country and continue our education. Please do your best to help us and God will bless You.

Please, Consider this and get back to us as soon
aspossible. 

Thank you so much
My regards to your family.
My sincere regards,
SOLOMON & RITA JOHNSON

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Can I Give You This Trust?)‏
From:  Mr.Kaona Diasibo (diass40@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 10, 2009 3:01:27 AM 
To:   

Can I Give You This Trust?) 
Please  Read  And Confidential, 
Greeting's to you 
I know that this message will come as a surprise to you, since we don’t know each other, but pay attention and understand my reason  of contacting you through this via email, for the purpose of introduction I am (Mr.Kaona Diasibo) and I am Credit and audits manager and currently holding the F.O.M. in our bank of Africa Development Bank Ouagadougou Burkina Faso (A.D.B) Also I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust and  confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families.

I want you to assist me in other to transfer the sum of EIGHT MILLION TWO HUNDRED UNITED STATE CURRENCY ($8.2M) into your reliable account as the Next of Kin to our Foreign Business partner  the original owner of the fund. He was a foreigner and a multi company holder who died in a plane crash with his family years ago, he deposited the fund in our bank for his business expansion in Africa unfortunately he met this sudden and untimely death and the worst  thing that happened was the wife who suppose to be the  successor of the account died alongside with him.

Since the deceased left no body behind to  claim the fund, as a foreigner, you are in better position for that, and no body will come for the claim after you have applied.If you are ready to assist me, set up a new bank account or forward to me any one avialable so that the process will commence.

In view of this, I got your contact through the chember of commerce of burkina faso, when I was 
Making a research on a foreigner that I will use in this great opportunity 
Because I don’t want the money to be recalled to our Bank treasury as unclaimed 
Fund. I have also agreed to offer 40% of the total sum  to you, and 58% will be 
For me also 2% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the transfer period.

I will  not fail to bring to your notice that this business is hitch 
free and don’t have any negative impact. You should not entertain any fear as 
all modalities for the smooth and easy transfer of this fund has been
Finalized, this transaction will be completed within 14 bank working days 
Immediately we start the business. 

 Finally, Should you be interested to help me out secure this Golding opportunity, please send me your full names and current residential address and I will prefer you to reach me on my private  phone number and email address below (kaonadiaso200@gmail.com) and after that I shall provide you with more details and on how we operate this project
Your earliest response to this letter will be appreciated. 
Mr.Kaona Diasibo  
+226-75-28-13-18

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
BELOVED ONE,‏
From:  fotams limak (fotams_00_66@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 10, 2009 3:00:59 AM 
To:   



BELOVED ONE,                      

GREETINGS IN THE NAME OF OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST. I  AM MRS FOTA LIMA FROM SWITZERLAND, A WIDOW TO LATE JOSEPH LIMA. I AM 55 YEARS OLD, I AM NOW A NEW CHRISTAIN CONVERT,SUFFERING FROM LONG TIME CANCER OF THE BREAST, FROM ALL INDICATION MY CONDITIONS IS REALLY DETERIORATING AND IT IS QUITE OBVIOUS THAT I WONT LIVE MORE THAN 2 MONTHS, ACCORDING TO 
MY DOCTORS.

THIS IS BECAUSE THE CANCER STAGE HAS GOTTEN TO A VERY BAD STAGE.MY LATE HUSBAND DIED LAST THREE YEARS,AND DURING THE PERIOD OF OUR MARRIAGE WE COULD NOT PRODUCE ANY CHILD.MY LATE HUSBAND WAS VERY WEALTHY AND AFTER  HIS DEATH, I INHERITED ALL HIS BUSINESS AND WEALTH. THE DOCTORS HAS ADVISED ME THAT I MAY NOT LIVE FOR MORE THAN 2 MONTHS, SO I NOW DECIDED TO DEVIDE THE PART OF THIS WEALTH, TO CONTRIBUTE TO THE DEVELOPMENT OF THE CHURCH IN AFRICA, AMERICA , ASIA, AND EUROPE.

 I SELECTED YOU AFTER VISITING THE WEBSITE AND I PRAYED OVER IT. I AM WILLING TO DONATE THE SUM OF $5,000.000 (FIVE MILLION UNITED STATES DOLLARS) TO THE LESS PRIVILEGED.PLEASE I WANT YOU TO NOTE THAT THIS FUND IS LYING IN A BANK IN ABIDJAN.ONCE I HEAR FROM YOU,I WILL FORWARD TO YOU ALL THE INFORMATIONS YOU WILL USE TO GET THIS FUND RELEASED FROM THE BANK  AND TO BE TRANSFERRED TO YOUR ACCOUNT. 

I AWAIT YOUR URGENT REPLY. MAIL: fota_lima@yahoo.fr


YOUR SISTER IN CHRIST.
MRS FOTA LIMA.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
READ THIS CAREFULLY‏
From:  DON SANCHEZ ALVERO (dsalvero@digitalconsciousness.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 09, 2009 4:30:36 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 message f...htm (2.9 KB)  


The attach message has the full details of your payment information. You should read and reply immediately, so that your payment can be concluded. 

--Forwarded Message Attachment--


Attn: My Dear,
We have arranged your payment of (�4.5Million) Four Million five hundred thousand Euros Previously in ATM payment card to be sent to you through western union money transfer payment: Your payment will be sent to you by western union money transfer unit. The amount you will receive per day is �100,000 The EU/SPANISH monetary regulatory body has decided to compensate you with these funds after we have failed to send your full fund before. We will send you the current standard track details which you will need to pick up your (�100,000) payment by western union, these you will receive every day till you receive the �4.5 Million Euro, now no need to send you this ATM card, because you can not be able to withdraw the ATM card due to the ATM master card contain large money on it and that will attract money laundering, so we have opted for this western union money transfer system which is the best and fastest means of sending money world wide.
The director and administrator trust funds has already signed your payment, now you are free to comply with  payment office  WU TR UNIT on this email ::(:  westernunion77777@centrum.sk) however, kindly contact the below person who is in position to release your payment by western union per �100,000 a day.  Note that you will only view your name after you have been given the transfer pin code.
MR. ALONSO LUCAS 
MADRID SPAIN
Western union transfer unit
Tel (00-34-672 5017 86) 

The financial western union payment canter has been mandated to issue out your payment and you have to stop any further communication with any other person(s) or office(s) to avoid any hitches in receiving your payment. Note that the administrator payment needs this detail from you to process your payment:
Receiver name--------------- 
Country----------------------- 
Address-----------------------
City---------------------------- 
Age ---------------------------
Tel----------------------------- 
Test question----------------- 
Answer------------------------
Comply now because as soon as you send these required details to MR. ALONSO LUCAS   he will start sending your payment by western union.
Regards, 

DON SANCHEZ ALVERO.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONTACT YOUR CLAIM AGENT:+27-7322-57308‏
From:  bid bo_7 (bid.bo_7@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 09, 2009 12:40:44 AM 
To:   



BID BOARD AWARD DEPT/CLAIM OFFICE
#4TH FLOOR FIDELITY HOUSE
BRYANSTON JOHANNESBURG 2009 SOUTH AFRICA

YOU HAVE WON THE SUM OF US$ 2,100,000,00
AND ALSO A FREE TICKET TO 2010 WORLD CUP
HOSTING BY SOUTHAFRICA

PLEASE CONTACT
(MR LEWIS MORGAN)
YOUR CLAIM AGENT.
FOR YOUR IMMEDIATE PAYMENT
EMAIL: mr.lewismorgan@gala.net

REFERENCE NUMBER: LLI/240142/011
BATCH NUMBER: 18/006/1094/LIPDA/SL.

Also fill up the below informations:

(1)Full Names:......... 
(2)Contry Of Origin ..... 
(3)Nationality 
(4)Address:................. 
(5)Tel/fax............. 
(6)Occupation........... 
(7)Sex 
(8)Age 
(9) Marital Status 
THIS PROGRAM IS SPONSURED BY: SOUTH AFRICAN LOTTO AUTHORITY. AND SUPPORTED BY: (F?ration Internationale de Football 
Association) FIFA SUPPORT

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Award numbers: MLAT#2009‏
From:  SIR RICHARD SCHOLES (info@brenda.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 08, 2009 9 :59: 04 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 img1.jpg (4.1 KB)  


Microsoft Promotion Award Team 
Dr.Helen Gibson 
Stamford New Road, 
Altrincham Cheshire 
WA14 1EP 
London. 
United Kingdom. 


                          MICROSOFT WINNING NOTIFICATION. 

It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held the 1st of August 2009, in London UK. Where in your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of ?450,000.00. 

They are arranged in this format below: 
CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES 
1st. 2 ?850,000.00 pounds each 
2nd. 8 ?450,000.00 pounds each 
3rd. 13 ?350,000.00 pounds each 
4th. 27 ?250,000.00 pounds each 

We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification, processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you. It is important to note that your award information was released with the following particulars attached to it. 

(1) Award numbers: MLAT#2009 
(2) Email ticket numbers: 1587-5896-4598-87, 
(3) Batch numbers: 450THL#2009 
(4) The file reference numbers: MLY-Y/250-450890 
{5} Serial Numbers: McST/776/ML10101 
For verification purpose be sure to include: 

VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM. 
(1) Your Full Names: 
(2) Your Contact Address: 
(3) Your Nationality/Country: 
(4) Your Telephone number: 
(5) Sex: 
(6) Age. : 
(7) Occupation: 



To file for your claim, Please contact your Validating Officer for VALIDATION of your winning within Twenty-nine working days of this winning notification. Winnings that are not validated within Twenty-nine working days of winning notification are termed void and invalid. You are required to mention the above particulars of your award in every correspondence to enable the Agent validate your winning. 

**************************************************  ********* 
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
SIR RICHARD SCHOLES
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK).
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR
MOBILE: +44 704 575 6787 
+44 704 577 1449
+44 703 596 1821 
Email: sir_richardscholes@hotmail.co.uk

**************************************************  ********* 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. The Microsoft Window lottery has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers. 

As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Microsoft lottery has reached a decision from headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the Canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both the double claimer and the real winner, as it is taken that the real winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize. 

Once again on behalf of all our staff, 
CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
Sincerely, 
MICROSOFT DIRECTORATE UNIT 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Please This is Secret And Confidential Thanks.‏
From:  omar lbrahim (omarlbrahim.104@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 10, 2009 4:08:38 PM 
To:   

Mr Omar Ibrahim.
The Manager of Audit & Account Department,
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (A.D.B.)
Ouagadougou, Burkina-Faso. 

Dear Friend, 

Please read carefully, This is secret and confidential.
I hope you are well today. 

I am the Manager of Audit and account dept of our bank, with due respect i decided to contact you over this business financial transaction worth the sum of FIFTEEN MILLION, TWO HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS ( 15.2Million usd ) in other to entrust this fund into your bank account.

This is an abandoned fund that belongs to one of our bank customers who died along with his entire family in a plane crash disaster years ago. 

I was very fortune to meet the deceased file when i was arranging the old and abandoned customers files of 2001-2002 in other to submit to the bank managements accordingly for documentation purposes. 


Following our banking financial policy, it was obviously indicated and signed law fully that if such money remains unclaimed after Ten years without somebody been a foreigner apply and claim the fund as the next of kin or relation of the deceased customer, the money will be transferred into the Bank Treasury as an unclaimed fund.

So the request of you as a foreigner is necessarily needed for this claim because a citizen of Burkina Faso cannot come forward to claim the fund because the law does not permit an indigene to claim such fund Since the real beneficary of the fund is died,

the bank are expecting the next of kin or anyone been a relation to apply for the release of the fund to him or her without delay but unfortunately i learnt through the investigations which I carried out that there is nobody behind who can come and claim the fund.

Therefore i want you to assist and apply to the bank with your reliable bank account details where our bank will transfer the fund into and immediately the fund is transferred into your account ,i will share the fund according to the percentage indicated below. 

(50%) of the total fund will be for me, (40%) for you in provision of the Bank account and assistance, while (5%) will be for unexpected expenses during the transfer, and (5%) will be preserved for helping the helpless people, like charity organization and motherless babies. 

Thereafter you will help me to visit your country for sharing the money according to the percentage indicated above. 

And for the immediate transfer of this fund into your bank account as arranged, you must apply first to the bank as the only existing next of kin to the deceased customer and after approval which will take place immediately as you applied, the transfer of the fund into your nominated bank account will proceed. Please note that you should keep this business as Top Secret until you confirm the transfer into the bank account which you will provide. And there is NO RISK in this business if you can be following my instructions as an insider here in the bank. 

The bank will forward to you all necessary documents related to the transfer and which will prove that you make a legal claim of inheritance. 

And i want you to assure me solemnly that you are trsutwothy,reliable,honest and capable to avoid cheating me in this business. If you are really sure of your integerity, 

Reply immediatelly you receive this mail and call me on +226 78 05 95 97. for more detailed information on how the process to transfer the fund into your account will be.  

Am looking forward hearing from you.

Yours faithfully, 
Mr Omar Ibrahim.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PERSONAL AND CONFIDENTIAL:‏
From:  emmanuel emmanuel (emmanuelemmanuel13@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 10, 2009 8:04:21 PM 
To:   

From the Dest of Mr. Emmanuel Mailer Vos 
Tel Number.  0027.83.519.9602 

emmiller@terra.com 
Megabyte Centrist C. Road,   
East London 
Republic of South Africa 



                                 PERSONAL AND CONFIDENTIAL:          


ATTN:MANAGER/DIRECTOR/C.E.O. 



It is our pleasure to inform you of a transaction involving the transfer of US$250,000,000.00 (Two



Hundred and Fifty Million United States Dollars) to a foreign account for safekeeping pending on my arrival with my Colleagues for sharing with you as the account holder, we are a media relation accountant with the South African Anglo Gold Ashanti Cooperation in East London South Africa. And this money was originally from an over-invoice contract executed for the cooperation some time ago, on completion and inspection of contract, the payment voucher was approved and the money involved made available for the payment to the contractors. 



We are highly profile officials therefore, we are not liable to come for the claim of this money, we are looking for a competent and honest company or individual on abroad whose 

Particulars will tender by us in South Africa as one of the contractors that executed this project for the collect ion of this money. And this money has been lying in Reserve Bank escrow account since then without any claim, although we have not met before as to know the extent of your honesty, but based on the recommendation, we believe that you will not seat on our money once it is finally transferred into your account. 



It is on this note that we considered it proper to right you asking for your consent permission and support to transfer this money into your account. You should not entertain any fear because this transaction is 100% Risk free on both sides, and we have concluded arrangements to safeguard you in this transaction but at the same time, we will not like you to advertise this transaction for our own safety   here in South Africa . Therefore, it requires a high level of secrecy and confidence. Meanwhile, this is the brake down of the sharing modalities; 10% of the total sum will be used to settle for the transfer charges, and legal protocols 20% of the total sum will be given to you for using your account, while 70% will belong to the originators of the fund.  Lastly, should there clarification you may stand in need please do not hesitate to call or write to me. You are advice to forward a copy of your identification (Passport / Derivers license) to enable us process the transaction, bear in mind, that, this is not a childish play, hope you are capable of handing the transaction. 



Lastly, Should there clarification you may stand in need Please do not hesitate to call or write to me. You are advice to forward a copy of your identification (Passport/Derivers license) to enable the us process the transaction, bear in mind, that, this is not a childish play, hope you are capable of handing the transaction. We shall expect an immediate reply from you if you are willing and capable to assist. 



Please, all correspondence should be strictly through the above Email Address, Phone Number and fax number.  Thanks for your co-operations 

. 

Contact Person: 



MR. EMMANUEL MAILER VOS 

(Director; Head of East London Departmenet)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
from Stanbic IBTC Bank Plc.‏
From:  Mr Chris Newson. (atm.plc@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, August 11, 2009 4:28:08 AM 
To@hotmail.com 

Stanbic IBTC Bank PlcA Member of Standard Bank Grouphttp://www.stanbicibtcbank.com/portal/site/nigeriaHead OfficeIBTC PlaceWalter Carrington CrescentP.O.Box 71707Victoria IslandLagosNigeria Our Ref: FGN/IBTC/#31/07; Your Ref:.....................; Date:10/08/2009 This Email is intended for the named recipient only and may contain privileged and confidential information. If you have received this email in error, please notify us immediately. Please do not disclose the contents to anyone or copy it to outside parties. Thank you.Attn: Sir/MadamThis is the acknowledgment of your Email. Our great institution (STANBIC IBTC Bank) has marshalled out secured procedures to execute the release of your Fund via ATM CARD because of imposters and scam activities going on in the global world today. This is also the reason why the federal government has instructed our Bank to verify all Funds before releasing it to the intended beneficiary.It is my pleasure to inform you that you are not the only beneficiary that we paid through this method we previously paid our American and Canadian beneficiary which I am forwarding their tracking numbers forverifications.Kindly, track it online on www.FedEx.com for more clarification and verification.(1) 935744171985(2) 856467606570(3) 858407652831(4) 856475238735(5) 856475238768(6) 856475238757(7) 858407652783(8) 856475238963(9) 856467606673you can ask some of other beneficiaries who have received their ATM CARDS.Mr.John Steve Jr. from USA(Email:john.steve56@yahoo.com),Mr. James Brown from CANADA (Email:jamesbrown1987@live.com),Feel free to contact any of them for your verification.Base on the above procedures, you are mandated to furnish this office with the below information to enable we computerize your ATM CARD:1) Full Name2) Full Address where the ATM CARD would be delivered to (PO Box not acceptable)3) Direct Phone contact4) Means of Identification; either International passport or driverslicense. Please confirm message well-granted and be also advised to stop all communication with other offices regarding your PAYMENT from the Central Bank of Nigeria.Kindly confirm this message and get back to me as soon as possible Call me on this phone number for more clarification and discussions +234 7040546983 Thanks for working with us.Yours in service.Mr Chris NewsonChief Executive OfficerTel +234 7040546983http://www.stanbicibtcbank.com/portal/site/nigeria/menuitem.2792be962d90f70440ff36313367804c/vgnextoid=535736720fee8110VgnVCM100000337608c4RCRD Stanbic IBTCBank Plaza, 14th Floor, 51/55 Broad Street, VictoriaIsland,Lagos Nigeria.Telex 388401, Telegrams AFBNAFOREX SWIFT MIDDLEDB22DirectOverseasFacsimile:+447092868198 Telephone:+ 234-80-88442687 Regulated by the Financial Services Authority Registered in Nigeria & Wales Number (14259), Registered Office AfriBank Plaza, 14th Floor,51/55 Broad Street, Victoria Island, Lagos Nigeria.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your E-mail Have Been Selected For A Cash Prize {{£600,000.00}}}‏
From:  TOYOTA CAR PROMOTION DEPARTMENT (info@toyota.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, August 07, 2009 12 :23: 24 PM 
To:   

   TOYOTA CAR PROMOTION DEPARTMENTTOYOTA MOTOR SALES,UNITED KINGDOM, INC.2 LANSDOWNE ROW, BERKELEY SQUARELONDON, W1J 6H, UNITED KINGDOM Congratulation Dear Lottery Winner, YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS HAS WON THE 2009 TOYOTA PRIZE AWARD This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of£600,000.00 (Six Hundred Thousand Great British Pounds)and a brand newtoyota car (2009 Toyota camry) International programs held June 13TH 2009in the London Uk as our car sales promotion. This Toyota car Lottery is approved by the British Gaming Board and alsoLicensed by the The International Association of Gaming Regulators(IAGR).This promotional car lottery is the tenth of its kind and we intend tosensitize the public. To begin the processing of your prize you are to contact our accreditedPrize fiduciary Agent as stated below: Mr.Van StewardTOYOTA CAR PROMOTION DEPARTMENT2 LANSDOWNE ROW, BERKELEY SQUARELONDON, W1J 6H, UNITED KINGDOMEmail: vansteward@toyotacar-online.netTelephone:+447024030896+44-703-196-6774  When contacting him, please provide him with your {secret pinTY7448500 and your reference number 799BV90}.You are also advised to providehim with the under listed information as soon as possible: CLAIMS REQURIEMENTS:1.Name in Full2.Address3.Nationality4.Age5.Sex6.Occupation7P  hone/Fax8.Present Country  Pls Note by sign of (X) how you want your winning amount to reach you. If you do not contact the claims agent within {10} working days of thisnotification,your winnings would be revoked. Winners are advised to keeptheir winning details/information from the public to avoid fraudulentclaim(IMPORTANT) pending the transfer/claim by Winner. Accept my hearty congratulations once again! RegardsMrs. Sarah WilliamsLottery Manager.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CV – Accounts & Finance Executive (ACCA)‏
From:  abbas ali (abbasali1901@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 09, 2009 3 :34: 54 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 Abbas_CV.doc (46.1 KB)  


Sir,


I am a finalist with Association of Charted Certified Accountants from UK and have completed CAT (Charted Accounting Technician from the same institution. I have 3 years of experience in accounts & finance and my Cv is attached herewith for your kind information.


I would like to be considered against above positions. I am now on visit visa.


Thanks & regards


Abbas Raza

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
VIP‏
From:  Josef Santiago (ufn@br.egroups.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 10, 2009 3 :25: 35 PM 
To:  i-language@hotmail.com 

Dear Josef , We’re granting you access to pass through the velvet ropes to see how the better half plays.With more chances to win you’re not trying your luck, you’re insuring it with a special 350% welcome bonus.Start playing all of your favorite casino classics today and feel what it’s like to be a real winner.Play at our club and start getting treated like a VIP today. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/lylotyliquxodi/message/1 Good Luck !!!

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CV – Office Administration / Customer Service‏
From:  fariha khan (farihakhan01@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 11, 2009 7:03:55 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 Noor.doc (55.1 KB)  


Sir,


I have 2 & ½ years of extensive professional experience in Office Administration, Banking & Customer Service with reputed organizations in Pakistan. I have exceptional abilities of project management, leadership and demonstrating skills to train and mentor highly productive and motivated teams. 


I am a quick learner with excellent proactive approach and communication skills. I am friendly & pleasing mannered with an excellent communication skills and can multi-task and work under pressure.


I am on husband’s sponsorship. 


Thanks & regards


Noor Ul Ain Saeed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Mr,Sam Montsi‏
From:  Mr,Sam Montsi (samontsi.3@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 11, 2009 7:41:52 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 Urgent Fu...rtf (6.8 KB)  


please view the attachment file and get back to me


ECRET/PRIVATE
#20 BOTHA CRESCENT
SAND TON, JOHANNESBURG
SOUTH AFRICA
Tele: 27 -823-927-999
sammntsi132@live.com

I know that this message will come to you as a surprise  since we don't know each other before, but For purpose of introduction. I am Mr. SAM MONTSI the Bank  Manager of Amalgamated Bank of South Africa (ABSA)

There is an account opened in this bank in 2006 and since 2007/2008 no body has operated on this account again. After going through some old files in the records, I discovered that if I do not remit this money out urgently it would be forfeited for nothing.

The owner of this account is Mr. Smith B. Andreas, a foreigner, and a Miner at Kruger Gold Company, a Geologist by profession and he died since 2007. No other person knows about this account or anything concerning it, the account has no other beneficiary and my investigation proved to me very well that his company does not know anything about this account and the amount involved isUS$8.5 Million (eight million five hundred thousand United States Dollars).

I am only contacting you as a foreigner because this money cannot be approved to a local bank here, but can only be approved to any foreign account because the money is in US Dollars and the former owner of the account is Mr. Smith B. Andreas is a foreigner too. I 

know that this message will come to you as a surprise as we don't know ourselves before. We will sign an agreement, but be sure that it is real and a genuine business. Please reply urgent so that I will inform you the next step to take immediately. Send also your private telephone and fax number including the full details of the account to be used for the deposit.
I want us to meet face to face or sign a binding agreement to bind us together so that you can receive this money into a foreign account or any account of your choice where the fund will be safe. And I will fly to your country for withdrawal and sharing and other investments. I am contacting you because of the need to involve a foreigner with foreign account and foreign beneficiary.

I need your full co-operation to make this work fine because the management is ready to approve this payment to any foreigner, who has correct information of this account, which I will give to you later.

if you are able and willing to handle such amount in strictly confidence and trust according to my instructions and advice for our mutual benefit because this opportunity will never come again in my life. I need truthful person in this business because I don't Want to make mistake, I need your strong assurance and trust.

With my position now in the office I can transfer this money to any foreigner reliable account, which you can provide with assurance that this money will be intact pending my physical arrival in your country for sharing.I will destroy all documents of transaction immediately we receive this money leaving no trace to any place.

You can also come to discuss with me face to face after which I will make this remittance in your presence and two of us will fly to your country at least two days ahead of the money going into the account. 

I will apply for annual leave to get visa immediately .I need to hear from you that you are ready to act and receive this fund in your account.
I will use my position and influence to effect legal approvals and onward transfer of this money to your account with appropriate Clearance, Forms of the Ministries and Foreign Exchange Departments.

At the conclusion of this business, you will be given 25% of the total amount, while 70% will be for me, and while 5% will be for expenses both parties might have incurred during the process of transferring.

I look forward to your earliest.
Regards,
Mr. SAM MONTSI
27-823-927-999

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Short Notice (Winning Alert)‏
From:  messaging center (cutter44@cox.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 11, 2009 7:02:06 PM 
To:   

You have Won 891,934.00 GPB in uk monthly online award bonanza sendyour Name,Add,Age,Tel:Occupation country to Mr Fred Martins(clcm33@9.cn) for 891,934GBP.Choose your claims option.(1)Courier Delivery(2)Bank TransferSincerely,Dianne Thompson

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Mr Idrissa gabriel Urgent Reply Needed.‏
From:  idrissa gabriel (idrissaa027@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 12, 2009 12 :06: 58 AM 
To:   

From Mr Idrissa gabriel Urgent Reply Needed.

Good Day!!!! 

I am Mr Idrissa gabriel the bill and exchange manager at the foreign remittance department of AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK, BURKINA FASO. 

I got your contact from the internet, while searching for a honest and trust worthy person who will assist me to implement this transfer. 
I discovered the sum of $7.3m US dollar belonging to a deceased customer of this bank. 

The fund has been lying in a dormant account without anybody coming to put claim over the money since the account owner late Mr.Nicolas Francois from Parris France, who was involved in the January 31st 2004 plane crash.

The fund is now ready for transfer to a foreign account whose owner will be portrayed as the beneficiary and next of kin to the deceased customer of the bank. 

Should you be interested, so we can commence all arrangements and I Will give you more information on how we would handle this project. Please treat this business with utmost confidentiality and send me the Following information's bellow; 

(1) Full names: 
(2) Private phone number: 
(3) Occupation: 
(4) Age and Sex: 

Best Regards,
Mr Idrissa gabriel

Phone: +226 78 69 53 72
private email: idrissagabriel2009@voila.fr

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Re: CAN I CONFIDE IN YOUR [Reply Soon]‏
From:  Mr. Phillip Green (p_green0010@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 11, 2009 9:47:01 PM 
To:   



From: Mr. Philip Green
Lloyds Tsb Bank, London
25 Gresham Street
London, EC2V 7HN

Dear Friend,
                                                              Re: My Request.

Good day to you. I have a very important request that make me to contact you; I am Mr. Philip Green, I found Your profile very interesting and decided to reach you directly to solicit your assistance and Guidelines in making a business investment and wire transfer of £45.5M GBP (Fourty Five Million Five Hundred Thousand British Pounds Sterling) to your country within the Next few days. This transaction is totally legitimate and genuie.

I presently work as the Account Director, in charged with the responsibility of handling the foreign accounts of all Offshore Mortgage & Services of our 
overseas customers, brokers/investors with Lloyds Tsb Bank, London. But at this moment, I am constrained to issue more details about this profitable Business investment until I get your response by email, confirming your willingness to be in partnership with me. There is no risk on your part, all confirm able legal documents to back this payment in your name legitimately will be legally secured and sent to you before the funds gets into your bank in your country. Please take out a moment of your very busy Schedule today to respond back if you are interested; send me your email response directly to: 
phillipgreen59@yahoo.com.hk and include your direct mobile telephone numbers for an initial confidential communication, so that I will give you a call for 
further explanation on source of funds and details of funds transfer. I wish for your utmost confidentiality in handling this transaction. 
Thanks for your understanding and willingness to partner with me. I wait your urgent reply soon.

Best Regards
Mr. Philip Green
http://www.lloydsbankinggroup.com

----------


## om faisal

From Mr. Patrick McDonnell (Can I trust You?) "Ref: ABY/NRI-ACCT/7878256589/04."‏
From:  Patrick McDonnell (braimahbaba@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 12, 2009 7:28:34 PM 
To:   

12th-August-2009 

Ref: ABY/NRI-ACCT/7878256589/04. 



Hello my good friend, 



My Name is Mr. Patrick McDonnell from Manchester City UK. 



I am the Head of Computing Dept & Finance Director of London Scottish Bank Plc here in United Kingdom. 



There is an account opened in this bank in 2003 and since my inception into office on 2nd Jan 2009, I then found this account and when I investigated deeply by contacting the assigned Next of Kin I also found that the Next of Kin to the account was an American who lived in London for over 63Yrs and nobody has operated on this account since after 2004.  I took the courage to look for a reliable and honest person who will be capable to handle the materializing for this important transaction, in order to transfer out $100,000,000 (One Hundred Million U.S Dollars) 



After going through some old files, I discovered that if I do not remit this money out urgently, it will be forfeited for nothing and the London Scottish Bank Plc management might divert the funds to her accounts. 



Please respond immediately and I will use my position and influence to effect the legal approval and onward transfer of this fund into your account with appropriate clearance from foreign payment department. You will stand to get 40% while 60% will be for me. Kindly quote the reference (Acc) numbers above when responding to this mail. 



I will furnish you in with more details upon your reply. 

You can call me directly on this private telephone number so that we can discuss more on how to transfer these funds to your designated account in your country. Tel: + 44 703 194 2968 OR + 44 703 194 6858. 



I look forward to your affirmative response. 



Sincerely yours, 

Mr. Patrick McDonnell 

Tel Nr: + 44 703 194 2968 OR + 44 703 194 6858

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOLD DUST OFFER URGENT REPLY‏
From:  Mussa Ali (mussa_ali0098@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 13, 2009 8:48:25 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend, 
                        GOLD DUST OFFER
We are a small-scale Gold miners who have come together to upgrade our production through the introduction of modern technology and equipments in Burkina Faso 

We have therefore over the month's stock piled 380 kilograms of 22 carats,+++ Alluvial Gold Dust ready for sale to a prospective Foreign buyers to enable us raise the needed Foreign Capital to meet this Target. 

We are therefore looking out for a buyer or facilitator who will represent our interest in part of the World.

You will adequately reward should you act in any of these capacities As a Facilitator, you will receive 5% of the total invoice sales as your commission. As a buyer you will receive 15% discount on the world market price on the day of purchase. 

However the eventual buyer will have to come here in Burkina Faso for the Necessary Arrangements to be signed and also assist the seller in the processing of all exportation Documents. Please do get in touch immediately so that we can proceed if this meet your interest. 

The Price is $10.500USD Per kilogram.

Your prompt responds is needed.

Your Sincerely,

Dr. Mussa Ali 

Maketing Manager

----------


## om faisal

From Mr. Patrick McDonnell (Can I trust You?) "Ref: ABY/NRI-ACCT/7878256589/04."‏
From:  Patrick McDonnell (braimahbaba@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 12, 2009 7:28:34 PM 
To:   

12th-August-2009 

Ref: ABY/NRI-ACCT/7878256589/04. 



Hello my good friend, 



My Name is Mr. Patrick McDonnell from Manchester City UK. 



I am the Head of Computing Dept & Finance Director of London Scottish Bank Plc here in United Kingdom. 



There is an account opened in this bank in 2003 and since my inception into office on 2nd Jan 2009, I then found this account and when I investigated deeply by contacting the assigned Next of Kin I also found that the Next of Kin to the account was an American who lived in London for over 63Yrs and nobody has operated on this account since after 2004.  I took the courage to look for a reliable and honest person who will be capable to handle the materializing for this important transaction, in order to transfer out $100,000,000 (One Hundred Million U.S Dollars) 



After going through some old files, I discovered that if I do not remit this money out urgently, it will be forfeited for nothing and the London Scottish Bank Plc management might divert the funds to her accounts. 



Please respond immediately and I will use my position and influence to effect the legal approval and onward transfer of this fund into your account with appropriate clearance from foreign payment department. You will stand to get 40% while 60% will be for me. Kindly quote the reference (Acc) numbers above when responding to this mail. 



I will furnish you in with more details upon your reply. 

You can call me directly on this private telephone number so that we can discuss more on how to transfer these funds to your designated account in your country. Tel: + 44 703 194 2968 OR + 44 703 194 6858. 



I look forward to your affirmative response. 



Sincerely yours, 

Mr. Patrick McDonnell 

Tel Nr: + 44 703 194 2968 OR + 44 703 194 6858

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Profitable project‏
From:  Mr Eric Freeman (ericfreeman112@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 13, 2009 2:03:28 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 MR. ERIC ...doc (19.1 KB)  


Find more details on attached to this mail. Mr. Eric Freeman 



Mr Eric Freeman
32 Sliveway Melvin
Johannesburg, South Africa
+27-787-919-754

Good Day. 



In line with Government’s commitment to transform the public sector, The South African National Roads Agency Ltd (SANRAL) was established in April 1998 by an Act of Parliament as an independent statutory company operating along commercial lines and at arm’s length from Government.  

SANRAL harnesses more than 600 person years of core skills and experience in road development and management within a highly motivated, professional and passionate team of people operating out of its ( Pretoria ) head office and four regional offices located in ( Pretoria ), (Cape Town), (Pietermaritzburg) and (Johannesburg). 

I am Mr. Eric Freeman, the Director of Contract Award and Procurement Commission (CAPCOM) to the Republic of South Africa. I and the Chairman of (CAPCOM) (Mr.Joseph Clark) are confidentially requesting for your consent to transfer a deliberate OVER-INVOICED sum of US$14,500,000.00m. Of Multi Billion Dollars Contract awarded to foreign firms in preparation of the 2010 Fifa Football World Cup to be hosted by South Africa. 

This is to use your name/particulars LEGALLY transfer the said fund which we deliberately inflated/over-estimated during the contract we awarded some months Ago for our personal benefit. Hence we have decided to invest and re-settle outside the African continent due to geometric economic depression and increase in crises, which leads to violation of human rights, devaluation of currencies, acute scarcity of food and other amenities

If interested, send me an email so I can give you the full details and I have the deposit document in my possession. 

I await your urgent reply. 

Best Regards
Mr Eric Freeman 
+27-787919754

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Urgent Assistance‏
From:  Mussa Ali (mussa_ali0075@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 12, 2009 8:13:51 PM 
To:   


Dear Friend, 
I am Mr Mussa Ali (asst ) manager in Bank Of Africa(B.O.A) Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of the both families.

We need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ( $18.000.000 million immediately to your account.The money has been dormant for years in our Bank here withoutany body coming for it.

We want to release the money to you as the nearest person to ourdeceased customer(the owner of the account)who died a long with his supposed next of kin in an air crash since July 2003.

We don't want the money to go into our Bank treasuryas an abandoned fund.So this is the reason why i contacted you,so that we will can releasethe money to you as the nearest person to the deceased cutomer.Please we would likeyou to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete if you are not interested.

Upon receipt of your reply,i will send you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to transact the business with us plus 5% for any expenses which may rise during the transaction.

My best of regards to you.

Mr Mussa Ali

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOOD DAY‏
From:  jeff richard (jeffrichard_7484@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 12, 2009 5 :27: 38 PM 
To:   



FROM THE DESK OF BARRISTER JEFF RICHARD
JEFF RICHARD & ASSOCIATES
IOI BUSINESS PARK 
2ND FLOOR, SOUTH WANG
47100 PUCHONG  
KUALA LUMPUR MALAYSIA. 
TEL: +60 166017895.  


Dear Bisrat Tafesse.


Bearing in mind the nature of the content of this letter coming from a person without any referral, I apologize for any inconvenience, but please read and objectively consider if we can work together.

I am Barrister Jeff Richard, a legal practitioner. This involves a foreign client of mine, Late Mr. Mike Tafesse, who died as a result of a heart-related condition on the 13th March 2005. His heart condition was due to the death of all the members of his family in the Indian Ocean Earth Quake on Indonesia (Tsunami) Aired December 26th, 2004 - as reported on:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki /Effect_of_the_2004_Indian_Ocean_earthquake_on_Indo  nesia

My client had an investment on fixed deposit value of US$12.5 million. [Twelve Million, Five Hundred Thousand U.S.Dollars.] deposited in a private bank here with no nominated successor in title over this investment. The bank where his money was deposited has issued me a notice to contact the next of kin, or the account will be confiscated.  I want you to assist in distributing the money left behind by my client otherwise it will be sent to the treasury by the bank.

I have already developed a full proof, legal and totally risk free means through which the fund can be released to you within a very short time after due documentation and authentication process. The strategy is to use my position and influence as the lawyer of the deceased to present you as a next of Kin and beneficiary of the deposit so that the proceeds of this account can be paid to you.

I want to assure you that I have concluded all local modalities for the successful completion of this within ten banking days of your agreement to proceed with me as the required assistance are perfected to be safe and without any breach of law. 

Please contact me at once to indicate your interest. I will like you to acknowledge the receipt of this E-mail as soon as possible via my private E-mail (barr.jeffrichard30@gmail.com)  and treat with absolute confidentiality and sincerity I look forward to your quick reply.

Yours truly,
Barrister Jeff Richard

----------


## om faisal

You have won‏
From:  colegio.abogados@urosario.edu.co 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 16, 2009 7:40:04 PM 
To:   



You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP contact 
Mr. Alex Jeferson, BMW Agent To Claim Email: assign-alexjeferson12@hotmail.com 
with RefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09, Name, Country, Age and Phone no.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
URGENT RESPONSE‏
From:  Abel Kiang Mee (am_chambers@j-mail.info)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 16, 2009 8 :27: 24 PM 
To:   

Attn.  I am Abel Kiang Mee,an attorney at law, my proposition to you is to seek your consent.A deceased client of mine died as the result of heart-related condition in March 12th 2008.His heart condition was due to the death of all the members of his family in the tsunami disaster on the 26th December 2004 in Sumatra Indonesia [ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2004_Indian_Ocean_earthquake[/ame].   I have contacted you to assist in distributing the money left behind by my client before it is confiscated or declared unserviceable by the bank where this deposit valued at Nineteen million dollars (US$19millionDollars) is lodged.This bank has issued me a notice to contact the next of kin,or the account will be confiscated.  I will like you to acknowledge the receipt of this e-mail as soon as possible via my private EMAIL-:ama1@albawaba.com   Best regards,Abel Kiang MeeAttorney at LawEmail:-am.tenchamber@gmail.com  This communication links contained herein is for the sole use of the intended recipient and may contain information that is confidential or legally protected.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Ms Evlyn.‏
From:  Evlyn Johnson (evl_johnson55@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 16, 2009 5 :11: 50 PM 
To:  dr_@hotmail.com 

新しいメールアドレスをお知らせします 

新しいメールアドレス： evl_johnson55@yahoo.co.jp

I'm Ms.Evlyn, Pls I'm seeking for your attention to assist me in transfering sum of (USD$6.000,000) to you. It's Deposited in a security company here in Cote d'ivoire by My late father but his biz associates is a total trait to my life. More details later, Thanks and God bless you. 

MsJoson.

- Evlyn Johnson

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Credited to file ICB/WT/00876‏
From:  Intercontinental Bank Plc (info@markdrogers.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 16, 2009 10:08:21 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 From Mr. ...doc (20.3 KB)  


INTERCONTINENTAL BANK PLC
133 Ashley Road. Hale. Altrincham, 
Cheshire, WA15 9SQ 
London United Kingdom
24/7 Banking
Dear Beneficiary,

It is with gladness, i write you this message, to congratulate you on the successful release of the sum of $25 Million USD to you, Credited to Online Bank ATM Card account that was set up for you in our bank the Intercontinental Bank Plc. 

Below is your login details;
User ID: 773634528
Password: 3we63sd47

The Metropolitan Courier is unable to complete the Delivery of your ATM Card with the details we received from IMF, So we require some more information in order to complete this transfer.

Your Full Names:_____________
Contact Address:_____________
Mobile Phone:_____________Home Phone:_____________Fax:_____________
Occupation:_____________
Marital Status:_____________Age:_____________

In order to resolve this problem, Please email us immediately. As soon as this information is received.

Thank you as we anticipate your prompt response.

Email: rogers.mrmark@yahoo.com.hk

Yours Faithfully,
Mr. Mark Rogers

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WINNER!‏
From:  ECOWAS DONATION (yirgu.g@geol.aau.edu.et)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 16, 2009 9:37:45 AM 
To:   

 Foundation's Officer,Dear Donation Beneficiary,The Charity Donation(ECOWAS),is glad to notify you that you havebeen chosen by the board of trustees as one of the final recipients ofa cash Grant/Donation. To celebrate the 6th anniversary program, the Charity Donation(ECOWAS),in conjunction with society for family health (SFH) and the European Union  (EU),is giving out a yearly donation of $1,000,000.00USD (One million  Dollars) to 100 lucky recipients.This is to assist against terrorism. Note: All beneficiaries email addresses were selected randomly from over100,000 internet websites, mini mart shops cash invoice around your areain which you might have purchased something from. Be Informed that noticket were sold. Your email won under the Ecowas section in West Africa therefore,yourclaims should be from the Ecowas section in west Africa.FUNDS RELEASED AND VERIFICATION FORM=====================================1.FULL NAME ............................2.CONTACT ADDRESS:... .........3.CITY/STATE:......................4.COUNTRY OF ORIGIN:...................5.PRESENT COUNTRY:..............6. MARITAL STATUS :............7.NATIONALITY.............8.SEX......  .....9. AGE /DATE OF BIRTH: .............10.TEL/FAX NR:.................11.OCCUPATION :......................12. WINNING EMAIL ID:.............. DR JAMES OLUWAFEMI,ECOWAS COUNSELLORTel:+2348062159629Email:ecowas.donation0  9@9.cn NOTE: YOU ARE TO KEEP YOUR WINNING PRIZE CONFIDENTIAL FROM ANY BODY TOAVIOD DOUBLE CLAIMS AND IMPERSONATION YOU ARE WARNED!!! On behalf of the Board, kindly accept our warmest congratulations.Regards. Mrs. Jennifer PuzoNOTE:YOU ARE TO SEND YOUR REPLY TO THISEMAIL:ecowas.donation09@9.cn

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WINNING NOTIFICATION‏
From:  ECOWAS DONATION (vagnermm@vivax.com.br)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 16, 2009 8 :23: 01 AM 
To:   

--  Foundation's Officer,Dear Donation Beneficiary,The Charity Donation(ECOWAS),is glad to notify you that you havebeen chosen by the board of trustees as one of the final recipients ofa cash Grant/Donation. To celebrate the 6th anniversary program, the Charity Donation(ECOWAS),in conjunction with society for family health (SFH) and the European Union (EU),is giving out a yearly donation of $1,000,000.00USD (One million Dollars) to 100 lucky recipients.This is to assist against terrorism. Note: All beneficiaries email addresses were selected randomly from over100,000 internet websites, mini mart shops cash invoice around your areain which you


might have purchased something from. Be Informed that noticket were sold. Your email won under the Ecowas section in West Africa therefore,yourclaims should be from the Ecowas section in west Africa.FUNDS RELEASED AND VERIFICATION FORM=====================================1.FULL NAME ............................2.CONTACT ADDRESS:... .........3.CITY/STATE:......................4.COUNTRY OF ORIGIN:...................5.PRESENT COUNTRY:..............6. MARITAL STATUS :............7.NATIONALITY.............8.SEX......  .....9. AGE /DATE OF BIRTH: .............10.TEL/FAX NR:.................11.OCCUPATION :......................12. WINNING EMAIL ID:.............. DR JAMES OLUWAFEMI,ECOWAS COUNSELLORTel:+2348062159629Email:ecowas.donation0  9@9.cn NOTE: YOU ARE TO KEEP YOUR WINNING PRIZE CONFIDENTIAL FROM ANY BODY TOAVIOD DOUBLE CLAIMS AND IMPERSONATION YOU ARE WARNED!!! On behalf of the Board, kindly accept our warmest congratulations.Regards. Mrs. Jennifer PuzoNOTE:YOU ARE TO SEND YOUR REPLY TO THISEMAIL:ecowas.donation09@9.cn

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Please can you assist me?‏
From:  Mr. George Emmanuel (mr.george_emmanuel035@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 16, 2009 6 :25: 35 AM 
To:   

Barrister George  Emmanuel.
+234 7081199445

MY REQUEST: I am Barrister George Emmanuel, an attorney to late Richard Lim a foreigner who was an Engineer to Nigerian National Petroleum Corporation (NNPC) here in Nigeria. Late Mr. Richard Lim has an account with United Bank for Africa Plc, Nigeria.

I received a memo early this year from the Bank Remittance Department for an interview about (US$25.500,000.00) (TWENTY FIVE MILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATES DOLLARS ONLY) which belongs to my client Late Mr. Richard Lim ,the bank informed me on their policy to freeze the account of Late Richard Lim, I am in a position to redirect the (US$25.500,000.00) to any foreigner's account any where because there was no Next of Kin in his entire file within the bank and his account has been dormant for years which is against the policy of the Bank.

I am contacting you because of the need to involve a foreigner as the foreign beneficiary to that fund and also to stand as the Next of Kin to the deceased. I have resolved to share the money in this ratio.
(1) 50% for me.
(2) 30% for you.
(3) 10% for the Remittance Manager in the bank who has agreed to guide us for the success of our objectives.
(4) 10% for any expenses both party might incur during the processing of this transaction.

I will need your full name and address including telephone and fax number for the internal processing of the fund transfer and the internal processing of the required documents to back you up for the claim of the fund in receipt of all the required information from you which was given above.

I will give you further details on the entire process when I receive your positive response.
Thanks and I wish to have a long and profitable business relationship with you!

Regards,
Barr. George  Emmanuel.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Notification‏
From:  info@microsoft.co.uk (armar@ipr.sci.am)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 16, 2009 5:57:24 AM 
To:   

   Uk Mocrosoft Jackpot Lottery Notification This is to inform you that you have won a prize money ofEight hundred and fifty thousand, Great Britain PoundSterlings(£850,000.00) for the month of May 2009Lottery promotion which is organized by U.K. MICROSOFTCORPORATION. You are to contact the claims agent for remittance. CLAIMS AGENTName: Mr Michael JohnEmail: michael_johnclaimsagent@yahoo.com.hk The Selection process was carried out through random samplingin our computerized email selection machine (TOPAZ) from adatabase of email addresses drawn from all the continentsof the world These are your identification numbers:Batch number............4583JL/WINReff number.............MSW/56B-672GH/LWinning number..........11-48-26-34-44-34serial number...........647489 You are advice to fill and summit this form below to theclaims agent for verification and direction on how youcan claim your winning fund.1.FULL NAMES:___2.ADDRESS:_3.NATIONALITY:_____4.SEX:__5.A  GE:___6.OCCUPATION:__7.HOME TEL:___8.MOBILE TEL:___9.STATE OF ORIGIN:__COUNTRY:____10.YOUR FILE REF NO:_______________________ On behalf of the UK MICROSOFT i congratulate you once again!Yours faithfully,Mr. Micheal dowdCo-ordinator. LOTTERY SPONSOR MicrosoftCorporation U.K.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Dr. Philip Hampton‏
From:  philip hampton (philip_7867@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 16, 2009 3:09:57 AM 
To:   

From Dr. Philip Hampton

My Dear,

How are you? well it is a pleasure to meet you, I'm Dr. Philip Hampton, Chairman Royal Bank of Scotland Group Plc. 


There is an important issue that I want to share with you, we are having a dormant account of our  customer who deposited the sum of £ 142 Million pounds with our bank, with my power and all my intention is to Invest this money into real estate investment. 

I am researching for someone who will stand as a partner with me to invest this money with trust and honest. I have made a very solid arrangement how the fund will be transfer into your bank account that you are going to nominate. I browse through internet looking for an advance estate investor that can stand with me to invest the fund; there I located your information. 

Please I will need your assistance in this project because is 100% risk free, I want it secret and confidential because of my position here in our bank. Bellow is my full data.

Chairman Philip Hampton,

NB Appointed to the Board as Deputy Chairman on 19 January 2009, and to the position of Chairman on 3 February 2009, Philip has held the position of chairman of J Sainsbury plc since 2004. Previously, he was group finance director of Lloyds TSB Group plc from 2002 to 2004, group finance director of BT Group plc from 2000 to 2002, group finance director of BG Group plc from 1997 to 2000, group finance director of British Gas plc from 1995 to 1997, group finance director of British Steel plc from 1990 to 1995, an executive director of Lazards from 1981 to 1990 and a non-executive director of RMC Group plc from 2002 to 2005. Philip is the former chairman of UK Financial Investments Limited, the company established to manage the UK Government's shareholding in banks subscribing to its recapitalisation fund, and has also been a non-executive director of Belgacom SA (the Belgian telecom group) since 2004. 

Here is my direct telephone number +447035982098, feel free to reach me on telephone. 

Dr. Philip Hampton. 
www.rbs.com"

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

COMPANY 2009 E-MAIL AWARDS‏
From:  Exactmax Hongkong Industry Holdings Limited (info@exactmax.company.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 16, 2009 2 :06: 29 AM 
To:   

----------------------------------------------------Exactmax (Hongkong) Industry Holdings LimitedRoom 401, No. 323 He Xiang Xi Road,Siming District, Xiamen 361004, P. R. China Telephone: 0086-0592-2230690 Fax: 0086-0592-2230691___________________________________________  _________...COMPANY 2009 E-MAIL AWARDS.. Dear winner, We the Exactmax Group board of directors like to officiallycongratulate you for the draw that was just held by our companywhich featured you as the second place winner.Our company holdseach New year,based on the random selection exercise of internet service providers (ISP) and millions of Super market cash invoicesworldwide,This promotion is just one of various ways we are presently using to achieve this global vision of ours. Your email address with MICROS ID ( DVT-57010-JHN-624TM-2XL ) was luckily drawnto be this year's second place winner of a Brand New Toyota camry and a cash prize of $570,000 United States Dollars.This money and gift we believe will enable you make some impact in the society and possibly invest in our company in the near future. Prizes won : Toyota camry and $570,000USD cashYour Micros ID is : DVT-57010-JHN-624TM-2XL Contact company Agent Mr.Lee Chin Wilson also responsible for your claims who is our claims officer in Europe..United Kingdom and can understand english and some european languages. CONTACT HIM WITH YOUR DETAILS, FILL DETAILs BELOW; Your Full Name :Address :Country :Phone number :Age :Gender :Occupation :Winning e-mail:Micros ID :  Your Qualification number is: (DVT-00110-WIN-108YR-8XJ)REMITTANCE CONTACTName : Mr.Lee Chin WilsonEmail : leechinwilson@yahoo.com.hkAddress : 24 wilford park, London. United KingdomPhone : +44 704-578-1880______________________________________________  _________Note: All funds should be claimed by their respective beneficiaries,not later that 7 days after notification.And should send contact Mr.Lee Chin wilson with their properly filled form with this e-mail address; leechinwilson@yahoo.com.hk

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

COMPANY 2009 E-MAIL AWARDS‏
From:  Exactmax Hongkong Industry Holdings Limited (info@exactmax.company.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 16, 2009 2 :06: 29 AM 
To:   

----------------------------------------------------Exactmax (Hongkong) Industry Holdings LimitedRoom 401, No. 323 He Xiang Xi Road,Siming District, Xiamen 361004, P. R. China Telephone: 0086-0592-2230690 Fax: 0086-0592-2230691___________________________________________  _________...COMPANY 2009 E-MAIL AWARDS.. Dear winner, We the Exactmax Group board of directors like to officiallycongratulate you for the draw that was just held by our companywhich featured you as the second place winner.Our company holdseach New year,based on the random selection exercise of internet service providers (ISP) and millions of Super market cash invoicesworldwide,This promotion is just one of various ways we are presently using to achieve this global vision of ours. Your email address with MICROS ID ( DVT-57010-JHN-624TM-2XL ) was luckily drawnto be this year's second place winner of a Brand New Toyota camry and a cash prize of $570,000 United States Dollars.This money and gift we believe will enable you make some impact in the society and possibly invest in our company in the near future. Prizes won : Toyota camry and $570,000USD cashYour Micros ID is : DVT-57010-JHN-624TM-2XL Contact company Agent Mr.Lee Chin Wilson also responsible for your claims who is our claims officer in Europe..United Kingdom and can understand english and some european languages. CONTACT HIM WITH YOUR DETAILS, FILL DETAILs BELOW; Your Full Name :Address :Country :Phone number :Age :Gender :Occupation :Winning e-mail:Micros ID :  Your Qualification number is: (DVT-00110-WIN-108YR-8XJ)REMITTANCE CONTACTName : Mr.Lee Chin WilsonEmail : leechinwilson@yahoo.com.hkAddress : 24 wilford park, London. United KingdomPhone : +44 704-578-1880______________________________________________  _________Note: All funds should be claimed by their respective beneficiaries,not later that 7 days after notification.And should send contact Mr.Lee Chin wilson with their properly filled form with this e-mail address; leechinwilson@yahoo.com.hk
15th-August-2009 
Ref: ABY/NRI-ACCT/7878256589/04. 

Hello my good friend, 

My Name is Mr. Patrick McDonnell from Manchester City UK. 

I am the Head of Computing Dept & Finance Director of London Scottish Bank Plc here in United Kingdom. 

There is an account opened in this bank in 2003 and since my inception into office on 2nd Jan 2009, I then found this account and when I investigated deeply by contacting the assigned Next of Kin I also found that the Next of Kin to the account was an American who lived in London for over 63Yrs and nobody has operated on this account since after 2004.  I took the courage to look for a reliable and honest person who will be capable to handle the materializing for this important transaction, in order to transfer out $100,000,000 (One Hundred Million U.S Dollars) 

After going through some old files, I discovered that if I do not remit this money out urgently, it will be forfeited for nothing and the London Scottish Bank Plc management might divert the funds to her accounts. 

Please respond immediately and I will use my position and influence to effect the legal approval and onward transfer of this fund into your account with appropriate clearance from foreign payment department. You will stand to get 40% while 60% will be for me. Kindly quote the reference (Acc) numbers above when responding to this mail. 

I will furnish you in with more details upon your reply. 

You can call me directly on this private telephone number so that we can discuss more on how to transfer these funds to your designated account in your country. Tel: + 44 703 194 2968 OR + 44 703 194 6858. 

I look forward to your affirmative response. 

Sincerely yours, 
Mr. Patrick McDonnell 
Tel Nr: + 44 703 194 2968 OR + 44 703 194 6858

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Officail Notification (MCS-26798/096)‏
From:  MICROSOFT AWARD (jarjus@bredband.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 15, 2009 5 :34: 22 AM 
To:   

MICROSOFT® (Uk. Regional Office) 
Products Promotion Division,
Microsoft Building, Wright Lane,
Kensington London W85sp.
Email. mr_paulsmith119@live.com 

Serial NO:MCS-26798/096
Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU
Your Reference No:HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS,

Dear Lucky Winner, 

The prestigious Microsoft Product Award Team has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the new year anniversary for 2009, we rolled out over Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00) Draws. 
Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage.

Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU with serial numbers MCS-26798/096 and drew the lucky numbers 14-21-25-39-40-47(29) which subsequently won you Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(Ј850,000,00) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire winning sum of Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00)
These are your Reference identification numbers: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS
Kindly fill below Claims Requirement form for immediate Validation of your winning prize: 
1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3. Phone number:
4... Fax number:
5. Occupation:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country:
10.How do You feel as winner: 
Mode Of Price Remittance. 
Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque and other Winning Documents Backing your prize monay stating that the prize was legally obtain from Microsoft Products Award Team safely to you.

CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
MR.PAUL SMITH
MICROSOFT PRODUCT PROMO DEPARTMENT (UK).
Phone: +44 704 576 5467
E-mail: mr_paulsmith119@live.com 
**************************************************  ***** 
The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 
Once again on behalf of all our staff,

CONGRATULATIONS!
Yours Faithfully,
Mr.Paul Smith
Mic. Claims Office,
The MPA Foundation.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
INVESTMENT INQUIRY IN YOUR COMPANY.‏
From:  Abdul Razzaq (barrisabdulrazzaq5@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 15, 2009 4:08:55 AM 
To:   

FROM BARRISTER ABDUL RAZZAQ
Attorney & Counselors At Law
COTONOU BENIN REPUBLIC
C/104445 Zone De Ambassades Akpakpa
01 BP 596230 Ghanhito
Tel: +229-9798-8639
Email: barristerabdulrazzaq@rediffmail.com

Dear Sir, 

I am  ABDUL RAZZAQ, a barrister at law. I am the personal attorney to Mr.MOHSIN,  a national of your country, who is an Engr.,a sole owner of RICO Construction Company, CARRE 10-11, RUE DE KOMEY, COTONOU BENIN REPUBLIC, Here in after shall be referred to as my client. On the 1st of AUGUST 2002 been our Independent day, my client, his wife And their three children were involved in a car accident along QUIDAH-PARAKOU express way all occupants of the vehicle unfortunately lost there lives.

Since then I have made several enquiries to your embassy to locate any of my clients extended relatives this has also prove unsuccessful. After these several unsuccessful attempts, I decided to track his last name over the Internet, to locate any member of his family hence I contacted you.

I have contacted you to assist in repartrating the money and property left behind by my client before they get confisicated or declared unserviceable by the SECURITY VAULT where this huge deposits were lodged.

Particularly,the SECURITY VAULT, where the deceased had an account valued at about TWELVE MILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATE OF AMERICAN DOLLARS, has issued me a notice to provide the next of kin or have the account confisicated within the next 21 official working days.

Since I have been unsuccesfull in locating the relatives for over 4 year now I seek your consent to present you as the next of kin of the deceased since you have the same last name so that the proceeds of this account valued at $12.5 MILLION U.S DOLLARS can be paid to you and then you and me can share the money.

50% to me and 50% to you,I have all necessary legal documents that can be used to back up any claim we may make. All I require is your honest cooperation to enable us see this deal through. I guarantee that this will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law.

I will need the following information from you,Your Full Name and Address,Your Age, Occupation and Position, Your Telephone Mobile and Fax Number for Communication Purpose.

I await your prompt  your positive response.
Yours Sincerely
Abdul Razzaq

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY‏
From:  Amadu Bello (mr_amadu_bello03@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 14, 2009 3 :34: 31 AM 
To:  dr_@hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY 
By your host:   Amadu Bello 

Date:   Thursday August 13, 2009  
Time:   8:00 pm - 9:00 pm  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   Dear Friend, I am the bill and exchange manager at FOREIGN REMITTANCE DEPT BANK OF AFRICA OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO ,In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of U.S $14.3million US dollars, in an account that belonged to one of our foreign customers who died along with his entire family in a plane crash. Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as next of kin or a business associate to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines and laws, but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. Please call me and inform me that you received my mail for further information's, because i am a busy man and does not always access my email always.Am Waiting for your urgent email.Thanks for understanding Mr AMADU BELLO  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! YOUR EMAIL ACCOUNT HAS WON $1,000,000.00USD ON 2009 SHELL LOTTERY PROMOTION‏
From:  SHELL LOTTERY INC 2009 (shellinc56@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 14, 2009 12 :22: 57 AM 
To:   



SHELL MANAGEMENT LOTTERY
REF: 435062725
BATCH: 7050470902/189
WINNING NO: GB8101/LPRC
DATE :2009 AWARD



CONGRATULATIONS!!

Dear Sir/Madam,

We are delighted to inform you of your prize which
was released on the 13TH OF AUGUST  2009, from the
SHELL LOTTERY PROMO,which is fully based on an electronic
selection of winners using their e-mail addresses from some
sites.

Your email address was attached to:
ticket number; 4700172507056490102
serial number 7741134002
This batch draws the lucky numbers as follows 5-13-33-37-42 and
bonus number 17,which consequently won the lottery in
the second category.

You hereby have been approved a lump sum pay of US$1,000,000
(ONE MILLION UNITED STATES DOLLARS) in cash credit
file ref: ILP/HW 47509/09 from the total cash prize shared
amongst eight lucky winners in this category.
All participants were selected through a computer balloting
system drawn form Nine hundred thousand E-mail addresses from
Canada, Australia ,United States, Asia, Europe, Middle East,
Africa and Oceania as part of our international promotion
program which is conducted annually.


Furthermore, your details(e-mail address) falls within our
European representative office in Amsterdam, Holland as
indicated in your play coupon and your prize of US$1,000,000.00
will be released to you from this regional branch office in
NIGERIA. We hope that with part of your prize, you
will participate in our end of year high stakes for
US$1..3 Billion international draw.


HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE:
Simply contact our fiducial agent,
AGENT IBRAHIM HAFIZ to file
for your claim ..


QUOTE YOUR:
1.YOUR NAME:
2.YOUR AGE
3. MARRIAGE STATUS:
4:YOUR TELEPHONE NO:
5.OCCUPATION:
6.COUNTRY:


For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep this
information confidential from the public until your claim is
processed and your prize released to you.
This is part of our security protocol to avoid double
claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this
programme by non-participants or unofficial personnel..

Note: all winnings MUST be claimed before the 8th of
SEPTEMBER 2009; otherwise all funds will be returned
as Unclaimed and eventually donated to charity
organizations.

PLEASE CONTACT AGENT:
DR. IBRAHIM HAFIZ
so that they will tell you of
how you will receive your winning prize.

AGENT: DR. IBRAHIM HAFIZ

: ( desk_ibrahimhafiz@hotmail.com )

Congratulations once again on your win!!!

Best Regards
(co-ordinator)

PLEASE DO NOT REPLY THIS EMAIL. CONTACT YOUR
CLAIMS AGENT AT ANY BREACH OF CONFIDENTIALITY ON THE PART OF
THE WINNERS WILL RESULT TO DISQUALIFICATION

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GREETINGS‏
From:  John Moses (johnmoses2@telkomsa.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 13, 2009 11 :53: 50 PM 
To:   

FROM: Mr.John Moses Manager International Commercial Bank. Kaneshie Branch, Accra-Ghana. West Africa. Dear Friend: My name is Mr. John Moses . I am the regional manager of the international commercial bank of Ghana. I am 44 years of age married with 3 lovely kids. I got your information through the Internet and hope and wish that we can work together.  I have successfully and carefully packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us. As the regional manager of the international commercial bank (ICBGH). It is my duty and responsibility to send in, a financial report to the head office of my bank here in Accra (Ghana) at the end of each fiscal year.  In the course of report and submission of the end of the year (2005) financial activities of my branch to the head office. I discovered that my branch in which I am the head and the manager made an outstanding profit of US$20, 700,000.00 (Twenty million seven hundred thousand dollars only) which is unaccounted and undeclared and of which the head office is not and will never be aware of. I have since and accordingly placed the funds (US$20, 700,000.00) in a suspense account without any beneficiary.  As the manager and an employee of the bank, I can not be directly involved and connected with the money, so this has informed my contacting you for us to work together so that you can assist in receiving this money into your bank account for us to share. For your involvement and participation in the scheme, you shall receive 30% of the total money after conclusion. The transaction (scheme) is risk free and the money will be transferred to your designated account through bank-to-bank transfer via telegraphic wire transfer. All that you will require to do is to stand and make claim as the original and bonafide depositor of the funds with the bank (my branch) so that my head office will give approval for the transfer of the funds to your designated account.  Note that as the manager of my branch of the bank that all the requisite and necessary arrangements have been masterfully and expertly put in place to facilitate your successful claim of the money and the eventual transfer of the money. Upon your reply of this mail and your indication of interest in the transaction, I shall oblige you further details.  I WILL LIKE TO WORK WITH YOU .  BEST REGARD,  Mr.John Moses

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attention: Beneficiary.‏
From:  Mrs Jane Quincy (lasawanbao@sohu.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 13, 2009 10:49:48 PM 
To:   

Attention: Beneficiary. This is to officially inform you that we have verified your contract/inheritance file presently on our desk, and we found out that you have not received your payment due to your lack of co-operation and not fulfilling the obligations giving to you in respect to your contract /inheritance payment. Secondly, you are hereby adviced to stop dealing with some non-officials in the bank, as this is an illegal act and will have to stop if you so wish to receive your payment immediately. After the board meeting held at our headquarters, we have resolved in finding a solution to your problem, and as you may know, we have arranged your payment through our SWIFT CARD PAYMENT CENTRE in Europe, America and Asia Pacific, which is the instruction given by our president, Prof Umaru Musa Yar'adua (GCFR) Federal Republic of Nigeria. This card center will send you an ATM CARD, which you will use to withdraw your money in an ATM MACHINE in any part of the world, but the maximum is ($20,000) Twenty Thousand Us Dollars in three transactions per day. So, if you like to receive your fund this way, you are advice to get back to me with the following information below to enable me get back to you quickly with full details on how to receive your card. (1) Your Full Name (2) Address where you want the payment center to send your ATM CARD. (3) Phone And Fax Number (4) Your Age (5) Your Passport (6) Your Occupation We shall be expecting to receive your information you have stop any further communication with anybody or office. On this regards, do not hesitate to contact me with the above-mentioned information Thanks for your co-operation. Best Regards, Mrs Jane Quincy Secretary Cc: Mr. Jeff Martins Note: Because of impostors, we hereby issue you with our code of conduct, which is (805) so you have to indicate this code when contacting this CARD CENTRE.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From: Miss. Jecinta and Mr. Jacob Khumalo‏
From:  Miss. Jecinta and (khumalo_11@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 13, 2009 8:29:37 PM 
To:   

From: Miss. Jecinta and Mr. Jacob KhumaloTel: 0027-839485266Please reply us on khumalo11@yahoo.com Dearest Sir/Madam Good day; I know how surprise this massage will be to you since we have never meet or interacted before my name is Miss. JECINTA KHUMALO, the only daughter of a great farmer Mr. MPOYO KHUMALO of Zimbabwe. This might be a surprise to you where I got your contact address; I got your address from South African Information Exchange (S.I.E) in Johannesburg. During the current war against the farmers in Zimbabwe from the supporters of our president Robert Mugabe to claim all the white-owned farms to his party members and his followers, president Robert Mugabe ordered all the white- owned farmers to surrender all their farms to his party members and his farmers in our country and because my father did not support his idea, President Robert Mugabe supporters invaded my father's farm and burnt everything in the farm, killing my father and my mother my brother (JACOB) and I survived it because we were still at school when the incident happened and they made awaywith a lot of items in my father's farm. After the death of my father, my brother and I decided to move out from Zimbabwe to South Africa because our lives were in danger but before the death of our father he deposited in a private security company in South Africa the sum of US$20M (Twenty Million, Dollars), which he drew our attention in case if anything happens to him as if he knew what was about to happen and this money is deposited as family valuables so that is why we decided to contact overseas Firm/person that will assist us to transfer this money out of South Africa. Because we are asylum seekers here in South Africa, which our status disqualifies us from operating an account or getting involved in any financial transaction. We have agreed to give you from the total sum 30% for helping us to transfer this money to your country and 10% is mapped out for any expenses that might be incurred by any party while 60% will be for my brother and I to invest in your country.If you are interested please kindly furnish us with your personal phone and fax numbers for easier communication. You can contact us on the above telephone number. Note this transaction is 100% risk-free and it requires mutual trust and absolute confidentiality and your urgent response will be highly appreciated in this regards. Thanks and God Bless Best regards  MISS. JECINTA And Mr. JACOB KHUMALO (for the family)Please reply us on khumalo11@yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Visa registration 


registration update for m‏
From:  USA Green Card (lottery@usa-green-card.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 21, 2009 6:43:43 AM 
To:  dr_

This is a reminder of your recent registration for the US Green Card Lottery.  Do you know that workers in the US earn on average 40% more in salary than in other countries?  In today's economic crisis, YES YOU CAN have a better job and a better future for you and your family.

Complete your 2009 registration today to become one of this year's US visa winners!

Get free airfare to the US when you receive your visa. 
Receive permanent visas so you and your family can live and work in the USA. 
Enjoy health, education, and employment opportunities and benefits. 
Complete your registration before August 24 to be included in the 2009 visa lottery!

Login:  http://www.usa-green-card.com/GC2_Ac...dminLogin.aspx
User Name:  x1103157A
Password:  GIDAYF56

Encourage your friends and family to participate!  Complete information about the US Immigration Lottery is available at http://www.usa-green-card.com

USA Green Card
Astor Station, PO Box 231117
Boston, MA  02123-1117  USA
WEB:  http://www.usa-green-card.com
EMAIL:  lottery@usa-green-card.com

If you have already paid your registration in the 2009 program, please disregard this message.  You can verify the status of your application by accessing your online user account at any time.





The Green Card Lottery is an official US Government program:  US Congress 1990 Immigration Act 203 Sec. 203. [8 U.S.C. 1153] (c).  If you do not wish to receive future notices, please respond to this message with "delist" in the subject line.

----------


## om faisal

Hello Dear,‏
From:  Lovina Ogwo (lovina_ogwo@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 20, 2009 7:37:59 PM 
To:  lovina_ogwo@yahoo.com 

Hello Dear,
My name is lovina.I got your contact today(www.egyptsons.com)and i become interested to know you and be your friend please i will like you to contact me back through my email address (lovina_ogwo@yahoo.com)so that we can know each other better i will also tell you more about myself in my mail box i hope to hear from you yours
lovina.

----------


## om faisal

Gold 4 Sale‏
From:  willians philip (philipwillians@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 19, 2009 7 :52: 13 PM 
To:  philekoziel@rediffmail.com 

Hello,
I wish to inform you that we have the following products as per the specification and in the quantity as specified. Investors also welcome, who is interested in mining of GOLD or DIAMOND. 
Product: ; ALLUVIAL GOLD DUST& INDUSTRIAL DIAMOND.
Quantity: 200 KG, PER MONTH FOR 12 MONTHS.
Delivery: BUYERS REFINERY, PMMC GHANA, / ACCRA REFINERY.
Origin: GHANA, 
&
This representation is made with full corporate authority and responsibility of the seller.
Reply through email with your letter of intent if you are interested in any of the products so as to send you specification of the product you are interested to on.
Thank You.
Yours Sincerely,
philip. 

__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Tired of spam? Yahoo! Mail has the best spam protection around 
http://mail.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

CONTACT DHL OFFICE‏
From:  iwinpromocompanyuk (noreply@netlogmail.com)  
Sent: Tuesday, August 18, 2009 1 :31: 40 AM 
To:  dr_@hotmail.com 


CONTACT DHL OFFICE 
AFFILIATED OFFICE OF IWIN LOTTERY U.K 
82A Victoria Street, 
Victoria London SW1 U.K. 
Tel: ( 44)-704-75-3940 
Fax: 44-7006-038-432. 

Good day to you, and how are you doing today? I hope fine. 

Congratulation the IWIN LOTTERY would like to notify you that you have been elected by the board of trustees UK as one of the final winner of a Cash award for your own personal, educational, and business development and poverty eleviation. 

Congratulation as we are happy to notify you about the draw head on the 20th of March 2009. Your email address was randomly selected among the winners to receive the total value sum of £500,000.00 GBP. British Sterling Pounds. 

Be informed that your winning cheque has been forwarded to our affilated courier delivery company DHl for the delivery of your  



winning chequel to you at your doorstep, kindly note the original copy of this certificate and your cheque from the British government stating that the money was obtained legally through their National Lotto will be sent to you and the bank as soon as you are in contact with them your winnings will be couriered or transferred to you immediately. 

You are required to contact the DHL {Dispatch Officer} Mr. Alex Butt via E-mail Address below, for immediate dispatch of your award sum of £500,000.00 GBP. British Sterling Pounds. to you with the bellow: 
CONTACT INFORMATION 
DHL COURIER SERVICES L.T.D 
Heathrow Airport,Hounslow 
Middlesex, TW6 2DG 
Mr.Alex Butt (dispatch officer) 
United Kingdom. 

Contact Person: Mr. Alex Butt 
Email: DHLCOURIERSERVICEDELIVERY-UK@LIVE.COM 
Phone: +44 7031 924 382. 

We are pleased to inform you that your file has been validated and the following documents has been forwarded to our affiliate Couriers Company Dhl for delivery to your address as required. 
1) Award Prize (Original Copy) 
2) Official Letter of Winning Notification 
3) Award Winning Certificate (Endorsed by the Gaming Board) 
4) Value Sum Of £500,000.00 

Note that you are to provide the DHL dispatch officer that will be handling the delivery/transfer of your winning with the required details below to officially identify you: 
1) Winner's Full Names: 
2) Present Correct Full Address: 
3) Telephone Number: 
4) Raffle Draw Winning Email: 
5) Amount Won: 
6) Winning Transfer Identification code: ELPC/MWT/0143 
7) Winning Certificate Number: UK/9876125 
8)Age: 
9)Occupation: 

Note that your funds was highly covered by a very high insurance policy befor depositing it in DHL COURIER SERVICE, so no one has the order to open the package until you received it personally. Lastly, I will require a concise update on your proceedings with the Agency that will be handling the delivery/transfer of your funds. If you need any assistance whatsoever from this office, please do not hesitate to inform me. 

Good luck and Congratulations from members and staff of this program, Please kindly contact them immediately with the given directives. 

Yours Sincerely, 
Miss. Gloria Nelson 
Iwin Lottery Accredited 
Fiduciary Agent.



This mail was sent by iwinpromocompanyuk via Netlog - the online community for young people.
Answer this message from iwinpromocompanyuk.
Check the Netlog profile of iwinpromocompanyuk. 


Don't want to receive email through Netlog anymore?  
Netlog NV/SA. E. Braunplein 18. B-9000 Gent. Belgium. BE0859635972. abuse-en@netlog.com

----------


## om faisal

The BMW Automobile Company‏
From:  MARIA DE LAS MERCEDES RODRIGUEZ-MARIBONA CAMPA (mlasrc@educastur.princast.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 17, 2009 5:09:20 PM 
To:  bmw@bmw.co.uk 

You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP contact BMW Agent Mr. Alex Jeferson, To Claim Email: assign-alexjeferson33@hotmail.com with RefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09, Name, Country, Age and Phone no.

----------


## om faisal

NOTE: please reply to this mail through this emaill address feedexni20009@gmail.com‏
From:  longview@sonnet.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 17, 2009 5:03:48 PM 
To:   

please reply to this mail through this emaill address feedexni20009@gmail.com  Good day, I just want to inform you that I have deposited your ATM MASTER CARD ofUSD $500,000,00 United state dollars to the FedEx Delivery services herein West Africa, due to I have waited enough to hear from you so that yourfunds will be transferred through CENTRAL BANK OF AFRICA (BOA) here, butbecause of the late response I now decide to deposit the ATM MASTER CARDwith the FEDEX DELIVERY SERVICES with your previous information as youlisted it that time.I have paid to them their delivery charges & insurance coverage fee, theonly fee to be paid again is their security safe keeping fee of $200dollars only.I would have paid that but they said no because they don'tknow when you will contact them and in case of demurrage.I will be traveling to IRAQ to see my boss and I will not come back tillnext four months, therefore I will advise you to contact the FEDEXSHIPMENT officer with his contact information as listed below for theavoidance of increase



of their security safe keeping fee. Note that I packaged the ATM MASTER CARD inside a magazine where nobodywill notice the content, I also told the shipment officer Mr.Tom Harrison,that it is ordinary African magazine I want to deliver to my friend abroadto avoid further delay unless you delay to send their security safekeeping fee.Below is the shipment officer contact information including his emailaddress with the parcel reference number, note that without you indicatingyour parcel number as listed below the FedEx delivery services will notlisten to you they will be imagining if you want to steal another personsparcel.Attention: Mrs Victoria Wallison{Shipment Officer Of FedEx delivery services Nigeria}.E-mail: feedexni20009@gmail.com E-mail: feedexni20009@gmail.comTel: +234-805067-3141Shipment Code: CPEL/OWN/9876Parcel Number: EG2272-NIGAlso below is the information they need to deliver the ATM MASTER CARD inform of African Magazine to your address, this is to avoid wrong deliveryas I already gave them your delivery address but you have to re-confirm itto them ok.Full name.......Home address.....Country............Cell phone...........Please make sure the information is complete as they promised that oncethey receive their security safe keeping fee within 2 to 3 working daysthe magazine will arrived your door step according to the shipment officer.Once again, the FedEx delivery services do not know the content of theparcel,I registered it as an African magazine they don't know it containsATM MASTER CARD inside, this is to avoid them delaying the delivery andbesides I don't want you to lose your inheritance funds. Your ATM MASTER CARD withdrawing access pin code number is (822) takenote,once you receive the card you take it to any cash point around yourarea, slot it in and enter the pin code for withdrawal, the amount you areto withdrew per day is USD$10,000.00. (Ten thousand United State dollars)each day.Also ask them on how you are to make the payment for the security fee tothem so they can effect immediate delivery on your parcel.Remain blessed and enjoy your funds.     NOTE: please reply to this mail through this emaill address feedexni20009@gmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Dearest‏
From:  ali mohammed (zggs554@terra.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 22, 2009 12:09:09 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 form.txt (1.0 KB)  


Dearest  With Due Respect And Humanity,I shall give you other informations on how you can receive this proposal. Open the attachment and I will be glad to hear from you soon. May God bless and keep us as we seek to serve him.  Yours faithfully Mrs Binah Massonmah.Email:binah_3@cantv.net 


Dearest 

With Due Respect and Humanity, I was compelled to write to you under a humanitarian ground. 

My name is Binah Massonmah, I was married to late Dr. Adel Massonmah, a contractor and diamond dealer for Thirty-two years before he died in the year 2005. 


He died after a brief illness that lasted only four days. Since after his death, I decided not to marry again. When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of $1.8 Million in a Bank in Abidjan and the money is still there. 

Recently,My Doctor told me about my condition due to my cancer problem and having known my condition. I have decided to handle over this money to a HONEST and GOD fearing Individual, group organization that will utilize this fund for the services of mankind, helping the motherless homes, orphans, widows, as desired by my late husband when he was alive. 

I want you to always remember me in your daily prayers because of my upcoming Cancer Surgery, although I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. 

With God all things are possible. As soon as I receive your reply, I shall give you other informations on how you can receive this money from the bank. I will be glad to hear from you soon. 

Yours faithfully 

Mrs Binah Massonmah. 

Reply to private:binah_3@cantv.net

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

***£1,500,000,00 GBP AWARD***‏
From:  . (colinlinda@ihug.co.nz)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 22, 2009 3:16:34 AM 
To:   

  -- A lump sum of (£1,500,000,00 GBP) have been credited to yourE-mailAddress.contact Mr Mark Williams.Email: markwillybox247@gala.net your Name:___ Address:___ Age:___Sex:___Occupation:___Tel/Fax:___Country____ .

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE GET BACK TO ME THANKS.‏
From:  Richard Achempong (acri785pongri3@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 21, 2009 9:18:42 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend, 

I wish to use this medium to reach to you due to the urgent pressing need which required immediate attention. I got your contact in my search on the internet. My name is Richard Achempong a first year student of marketing University of Legion , Ghana . I am the second son of the late Chief Achempong  11. My father was a cocoa farmer; he inherited about two acres of cocoa farm land which is located in the eastern region of Ghana . 

After the death of my father in 2001, the management of the cocoa farm has been
very poor. My elder brother Late Mr. Akuffo (RIP) contacted some professionals to take over the management of the cocoa farm. In the cause of the new development, there has been serious problem between my Uncles, the former workers against him and the new management team protested that they do not want the new management. 

This was because of their selfish intention to claim the cocoa farm. As a result, my late brother could no longer stand the pressure, therefore he was compelled to sell the farm to a foreign investor at $17,500.000.00. (Seventeen million five hundred thousand united state dollars) to invest the money into other business.  He took the money to vault facility finance company here Accra for deposit which he declared as family treasure. 

On the night of the day he sold the cocoa farm, he was attacked by some armed robbers, they took away some money and valuable things and unfortunately he was shot death.  

I got Information through a reliable source that the robbers were sent by my own uncles who were not happy because of his decision to sell the farm. I was advised to inform the police about this issue but I am afraid because they are terribly wicked people and I might eventually loose my life too. As the only person left in the family, life became very cruel to me. I can no longer take care of my education since it was the responsibility of my late brother. 

The only fortunate situation is that I have access to the deposit documents of the funds. And I have contacted the storage house and presented the death certificate of my late brother and other vital documents of the deposit which they company clarify as true. 

Therefore the chance for me to claim the funds is 100% guarantee because my name is in the documents as the next of kin. But I cannot do this alone hence, I am compelled to seek for an assistance of an experienced and honest person else way to stand the claim for me. 

Immediately I have claimed the funds, I will no longer remain in this country or do any investment here. This also will be your responsibility of you accept to assist me to decide where to move the funds for investment and continue my studies.  Please contact me if you can be of help in this regards. 

Thank you. 
Regards, 
Richard Achempong.

Please Reply through my private email(reghard10rechard10@hotmail.com )

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(Dear God's elect)‏
From:  Mrs.Ruth Brown (mrs.ruth_brown97@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 21, 2009 8 :22: 10 PM 
To:   

(Dear God's elect)

Good day,

Before I proceed, I must first apologize for this unsolicited letter to you. I am aware that this is certainly not a conventional way of approach to establish a such assistant.  I am writing this mail to you with heavy tears In my eyes and great sorrow in my heart, My Name is Ruth Brown, and am contacting you from my country Kuwait I want to tell you this because I don't have any other option than to tell you as I was touched to open up to you, I married to Mr. Smith Brown, who 
worked with Kuwait embassy in Burkina Faso for nine years before he died in the year 2005.

We were married for eleven years without a child. He died after a brief illness that lasted for only five days. Since his death I decided not to remarry, When my late husband was alive he 
deposited the sum of US$ 8.5m (Eight Million Five hundred Thousand Dollars) in a bank in Ouagadougou the capital city of Burkina Faso in west Africa Presently this money is still in bank. He made this money available for exportation of Gold from 
Burkina Faso mining.

Recently, My Doctor told me that I would not last for the period of seven months due to cancer problem. The one that disturbs me most is my stroke sickness. Having known my condition I decided to hand you over this money to take care of the less-privileges people, you will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein. 

I want you to take 30 Percent of the total money for your personal use While 70% of the money will go to charity" people in the street and helping the orphanage. I grew up as an Orphan and I don't have anybody as my family member, just to endeavor 
that the house of God is maintained. am doing this so that God will forgive my sins and accept my soul because this sickness have suffered me so much. 

As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the bank in Burkina Faso and I will also instruct my lawyer to issue you an authority letter that will prove you the present beneficiary of the money in the bank, that is if you assure me that you will act accordingly as I Stated herein. 

Hoping to receive your reply,
From Mrs.Ruth Brown.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Notification‏
From:  info@microsoft.co.uk (info@microsoft.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 21, 2009 2:18:14 AM 
To:   

   Uk Mocrosoft Jackpot Lottery Notification This is to inform you that you have won a prize money ofEight hundred and fifty thousand, Great Britain PoundSterlings(£850,000.00) for the month of May 2009Lottery promotion which is organized by U.K. MICROSOFTCORPORATION. You are to contact the claims agent for remittance. CLAIMS AGENTName: Mr Michael JohnEmail: michael_johnclaimsagent@yahoo.com.hk The Selection process was carried out through random samplingin our computerized email selection machine (TOPAZ) from adatabase of email addresses drawn from all the continentsof the world These are your identification numbers:Batch number............4583JL/WINReff number.............MSW/56B-672GH/LWinning number..........11-48-26-34-44-34serial number...........647489 You are advice to fill and summit this form below to theclaims agent for verification and direction on how youcan claim your winning fund.1.FULL NAMES:___2.ADDRESS:_3.NATIONALITY:_____4.SEX:__5.A  GE:___6.OCCUPATION:__7.HOME TEL:___8.MOBILE TEL:___9.STATE OF ORIGIN:__COUNTRY:____10.YOUR FILE REF NO:_______________________ On behalf of the UK MICROSOFT i congratulate you once again!Yours faithfully,Mr. Micheal dowdCo-ordinator. LOTTERY SPONSOR MicrosoftCorporation U.K.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I NEED YOUR ASSISTANCE‏
From:  dr.ibrahim Ali (dr.ibrahimali21@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 21, 2009 1:46:04 AM 
To:  dr_am@hotmail.com 

Vous êtes invité ::   I NEED YOUR ASSISTANCE 
Par votre hôte:   dr.ibrahim Ali 

Date:   jeudi 20 août 2009  
Heure:   18h 00 - 19h 00  (GMT+00:00)  
Rue:   FROM THE DESK OF DR.IBRAHIM ALI.AUDITOR GENERAL MANAGER.BANK OF AFRICA(B.O.A)OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO. DEAR FRIEND,I KNOW THAT THIS MAIL WILL COME TO YOU AS A SURPRISE AS WE NEVER MET BEFORE.I NEED YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE IN TRANSFERRING THE SUM OF ($15.5MILLION DOLLARS UNITED STATES).AFTER HEARING FROM YOU I WILL GIVE YOU MORE DETAILS ABOUT THE TRANSACTION.IF YOU KNOW THAT YOU ARE INTERESTED AND CAPABLE TO HANDLE THIS BUSINESS, COME UP WITH THE INFORMATION'S SHOWED BELOW:1. FULL NAME,2. ADDRESS,3. NATIONALITY,4. AGE,5. SEX,6. OCCUPATION,7. MARITAL STATUS,8. PHONE,9. FAX: AS SOON AS POSSIBLE ALL THESE INFORMATION'S IS UBMITTED TO ME, I WILL IMMEDIATELY DRAFT AN APPLICATION FORM WITH ALL YOUR INFORMATION'S AND SEND BACK TO YOU, SO THAT YOU WILL PROCEED WITH THE TRANSACTION BY SENDING THE FORM TO (B.O.A) BANK FOR THE TRANSFERRING OF THIS FUND INTO YOUR ACCOUNT.YOURS FAITHFULLY DR.IBRAHIM ALI,I LOOK FORWARD TO RECEIVING YOUR RETURN MAIL THROUGH E MY PRIVATE MAIL ADDRESS(dr.ibrahimali@hotmail.fr)  

Viendrez-vous ?   Répondre à cette invitation 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Tous droits réservés. | Conditions d'utilisation | Données personnelles

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
من sussy كامارا‏
From:  kamara sussan (kamarasussan14@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 21, 2009 1:28:10 AM 
To:   

من sussy كامارا 

                                                مساعدة عاجلة 


واسمحوا لي أن أطلعكم من رغبتي في الدخول في علاقة تجارية مع لكم ، الساعة لتتمكن من الخروج عبر البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بك ، وأنا أعلم أن هذا قد يؤدي إلى البريد لك بمثابة مفاجأة ، إذ لم نعرف أو كتابية before.email  ::  sussankamara_23@yahoo.co.jp) 

Afer لك الحصول على هذا البريد تفضلت الاتصال بي على priavate e.mail الاتصال أدناه. قبل ط ط لن ننسى أن أقدم لكم عن النفس ، وأنا Sussan كامارا ، الابنة الوحيدة للالراحل السيد والسيدة Dikko كامارا ، والدي كان الذهب والكاكاو mercahnt مقرها فى العاصمة الغانية اكرا وابيدجان (ساحل العاج) انه تم تسميمه حتى الموت من قبل شركائه التجاريين على واحدة من رحلات العمل ، وذلك قبل وفاة والدي الراحل على 12th سبتمبر 2008 في مستشفى خاص في أبيدجان. 

وقال إنه اتصل بي سرا على فراش المرض ، وقال لي ان لديه مبلغ من دولار 6.5m دولار (ستة ملايين وخمسمائة ألف من نحن) ، وتودع في حساب suspence في واحدة من رئيس البنك هنا في أبيدجان في ساحل العاج ، وانه استخدم اسمي له ابنته الوحيدة لالأقرباء في إيداع الأموال. 

كما شرح لي أنه وبسبب هذه الثروة انه تعرض للتسميم من قبل شركائه التجاريين ، والتي ينبغي أن


تسعى لشريك أجنبي في بلد خياري حيث سأقوم بنقل هذه الاموال واستخدامها لغرض الاستثمار مثل التوسع 


من القائمة والكاكاو والأعمال التجارية وإدارة العقارات في الخارج. صديقي العزيز ، وأنا بكل تواضع مساعدتكم في البحث عن الطرق التالية. 

1) لمساعدتي في retriving هذه الاموال من البنك. 
2) أن تكون وصيا على هذا الصندوق. 
3) تقديم ترتيب مني الحضور الى بلدكم لمواصلة دراستي والحصول على تصريح الإقامة في بلدكم وعلاوة على ذلك ، وأنا كنت على استعداد لتقديم 15 ٪ من إجمالي مبلغ التعويض عن جهدك / المدخلات بعد النجاح تحويل هذا الصندوق إلى الحساب الخاص بك رشح الخارج. 

وعلاوة على ذلك ، يستطيع المرء أن خياركم نحو مساعدة لي وأعتقد أن هذه الصفقة ستتم في غضون سبعة (7) أيام عمل كنت تعني الاهتمام لمساعدتي. يرجى العودة الى لي في البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بي : (sussankamara_23@yahoo.co.jp) 

الأسم............................؟ 

عمرك..................................؟ 

بلدك..............................؟ 

مهنتك...........................؟ 

نون الشخصي المحمول الخاص بك ....................؟ 


توقع نسمع بك قريبا. 
البريد الإلكتروني : (sussankamara_23@yahoo.co.jp) 



وتوقع أن نسمع منك قريبا. 

وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام ، 
Sussan كامارا.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

OFFICIAL DRAW NOTIFICATION!!‏
From:  WINS_SPAIN (jpbolton@cox.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 20, 2009 7:54:08 PM 
To:   

We are p leased to inform you that your email address as indicated was drawn and also attached to a serial numbers FTS/8070337201/06 and drew the lucky numbers 15-22-24-48-50-37(30) which subsequently won you 1,000,000.00 (One Million Euros Only) from the Spanish free online promo.The draws was registered as Draw number one was conducted in Madrid Spain,on the 19th of August 2009. Find below the details of the Claims Agent and contact him with the following details for verifications:  FULLNAME,.FULLADDRESS,.NATIONALITY,.AGE,.OCCUPATIO  N,.MOBILE/TELEPHONENUMBER,.DATE OFWINNING AWARD, . SEX,. TOTAL AMOUNT WON,.SERIAL/LUCKY NUMBERS  AGENT NAME: Mr THOMPSON FRANK (Claims Agent)AGENT E MAIL: thompsonfrankdept121@9.cn  Thanks,Mrs.Maria Jose FernandezSPANISH PROMO ANNOUNCER.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Please This is Secret And Confidential Thanks.‏
From:  omar lbrahim (omarlbrahim.502@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 20, 2009 3 :52: 30 PM 
To:   

Mr Omar Ibrahim.
The Manager of Audit & Account Department,
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (A.D.B.)
Ouagadougou, Burkina-Faso. 

Dear Friend, 

Please read carefully, This is secret and confidential.
I hope you are well today. 

I am the Manager of Audit and account dept of our bank, with due respect i decided to contact you over this business financial transaction worth the sum of FIFTEEN MILLION, TWO HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS ( 15.2Million usd ) in other to entrust this fund into your bank account.

This is an abandoned fund that belongs to one of our bank customers who died along with his entire family in a plane crash disaster years ago. 

I was very fortune to meet the deceased file when i was arranging the old and abandoned customers files of 2001-2002 in other to submit to the bank managements accordingly for documentation purposes. 


Following our banking financial policy, it was obviously indicated and signed law fully that if such money remains unclaimed after Ten years without somebody been a foreigner apply and claim the fund as the next of kin or relation of the deceased customer, the money will be transferred into the Bank Treasury as an unclaimed fund.

So the request of you as a foreigner is necessarily needed for this claim because a citizen of Burkina Faso cannot come forward to claim the fund because the law does not permit an indigene to claim such fund Since the real beneficary of the fund is died,

the bank are expecting the next of kin or anyone been a relation to apply for the release of the fund to him or her without delay but unfortunately i learnt through the investigations which I carried out that there is nobody behind who can come and claim the fund.

Therefore i want you to assist and apply to the bank with your reliable bank account details where our bank will transfer the fund into and immediately the fund is transferred into your account ,i will share the fund according to the percentage indicated below. 

(50%) of the total fund will be for me, (40%) for you in provision of the Bank account and assistance, while (5%) will be for unexpected expenses during the transfer, and (5%) will be preserved for helping the helpless people, like charity organization and motherless babies. 

Thereafter you will help me to visit your country for sharing the money according to the percentage indicated above. 

And for the immediate transfer of this fund into your bank account as arranged, you must apply first to the bank as the only existing next of kin to the deceased customer and after approval which will take place immediately as you applied, the transfer of the fund into your nominated bank account will proceed. Please note that you should keep this business as Top Secret until you confirm the transfer into the bank account which you will provide. And there is NO RISK in this business if you can be following my instructions as an insider here in the bank. 

The bank will forward to you all necessary documents related to the transfer and which will prove that you make a legal claim of inheritance. 

And i want you to assure me solemnly that you are trsutwothy,reliable,honest and capable to avoid cheating me in this business. If you are really sure of your integerity, 

Reply immediatelly you receive this mail and call me on +226 78 05 95 97. for more detailed information on how the process to transfer the fund into your account will be.  

Am looking forward hearing from you.

Yours faithfully, 
Mr Omar Ibrahim.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

KINDNESS ATTENTION‏
From:  Mrs Sarah Jim Welsh (mrs.sarahjw21@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 20, 2009 9:26:18 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend,

I am Mrs. Sarah Jim Welsh, an English woman who is suffering from cancerous ailment. I am married to Late Sir Jim Welsh who also is an English man though.My husband worked with the British Railways for over two decade before his death,Our marriage lasted for over a decade without any fruit of the womb.

My husband and I made a vow to uplift the down-trodden and the less-privileged individuals within the United Kingdom,Europe, North and South America, Africa and the rest of the globe as he had passion for persons who can not help themselves due to physical disability or financial predicament.

I can adduce this to the fact that he needed a Child from this relationship, which never came.When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of 10 Million (Ten Million Great Britain Pounds Sterling) with an offshore Bank. Recently, my Doctor told me that I have a limited or numbered days on earth and that my life span will not exceed 100days due to the cancerous problems I am suffering from.

Though what bothers me most is the stroke that I have in addition to the cancer, With this hard reality that has befallen my family, and me I have decided to donate this fund to an non-governmental, or a non religious, and or non profit organization or better still an individual, that will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein. A God fearing individual that will use this gift which comes from my husbands sweat to fund for the upkeep of widows, widowers, orphans,destitute, the down-trodden, physically challenged children, barren-women and persons who prove to be genuinely handicapped financially.

It is often said that blessed is the hand that gives, I took this decision because I do not have any child that will inherit this money and my husband relatives are bourgeois,arrogant and very wealthy persons and I do not want my husband's hard earned money to be misused or invested into ill perceived ventures. I do not want a situation where this money will be used in an ungodly manner, hence the reason for taking this bold decision.

I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I know that I am going to be with the Almighty God when I eventually pass on. The Almighty will fight my case and I shall hold my peace. I do not need any telephone communication in this regard due to my deteriorating health and because of the presence of my husband's relatives always around me. I do not want them to know about this development. With God all things are possible.As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the bank. I will also instruct my late husband attorney to issue you a Letter of Authority that will empower you as the original beneficiary of this fund.

My happiness is that I lived a life worthy of emulation. Please always be prayerful all through your life,Any delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing for a God fearing individual who can take up this charitable work.

Mrs. Sarah Jim Welsh.{Benefactor}

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend,‏
From:  JOHN WILLIAM (john.williamo033@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 20, 2009 1 :31: 41 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend, 



I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise since we have not known or met before now, but please, I would like you to treat it like blood brother affair and with the urgency and secrecy it requires. I am Mr. John William, an Audit staff of Bank Of Africa Burkina Faso. 



An investor (name with-held) died without naming any next of kin to his fund he deposited in my bank. The amount is $30M(Thirty Million United States Dollars)  



The



above set of facts underscores my reason to seek your permission to have you stand in as the next of kin to the deceased. 



This fund will be approved and released in your favour as the next of kin if only you will adhere to my instruction and co-operate with me in one accord. 



I have all the legal and banking details of the deceased client that will facilitate our putting you forward as the claimant/beneficiary of the funds and ultimately transfer of the $30M(Thirty Million United states Dollars) plus interest to any bank account nominated by you. 



I am prepared to compensate you with a 40% share of the total funds for your efforts. 



The final details will be given upon receipt an affirmation of your desire to participate. 



Pleas contact me if you are interest in my proposal to enable me not to start scouting for another foreign partner. 



Thanks/Regard. 

Mr. John William

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

With Due Respect,‏
From:  ahmed sambo (ahmedsambo193@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 20, 2009 12:14:26 AM 
To:   

With Due Respect,

FROM MR AHMED SAMBO.
BILL AND EXCHAGE MANAGER. 
FOREIGN REMITTANCE DEPARTMENT
BANK OF AFRICA ( BOA) 
BURKINA FASO WEST AFRICA

Dear Friend, 

Compliments,

 I am writing to seek your cooperation over this business proposal.
First I must solicit your confidence in this transaction; this is by virtue of its nature as being utterly confidential and top secret. Though I know that a transaction of this magnitude will 


make any one apprehensive and worried, but I am assuring you that all will be well at the end of the day. 

l have decided to contact you due to the urgency of this transaction, Let me start by introducing myself properly to you. I am MR. AHMED SAMBO, a manager with the Bank Of Africa( BOA), Ouagadougou Burkina Faso, Africa .

I came to know you in my Private Search for a Reliable and Reputable Person to handle this Confidential Transaction, which involves the transfer of huge sum of Money to a Foreign Account requiring Maximum Confidence. 

In my department, We discovered an abandoned sum of$15million USD(FIFTEEN MILLION UNITED STATES DOLLARS.)Only, in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customers who died along with his entire family in a plane crash that took place in Kenya , East Africa, the bank now expects a next of kin as beneficiary. Valuable efforts are being made by the Bank to get in touch with any of the Brumleys remaining family or relatives but all to no success. the Late DR. GEORGE BRUMLEY,a citizen of Atlanta , United States of America is a known Philantropist in, West Africa and the whole African continent

 Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because it cannot be released unless somebody applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you via your foreign bank account as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and It is because of the perceived possibility of not being able to locate any of Late Brumleys s next kin (He died with his entire family members) 

The Banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after seven years, the money will be transferred into the Bank treasury as unclaimed fund The request for your assistance and maximum co-operation as a foreign citizen to stand as the next of kin in this business is occasioned by the fact that the deceased customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner.

The sharing of the fund are thus: 30% for you the account owner,60% for I and my  trusted colleagues and the remaining 10% for expenses for both parties. If this proposal is acceptable by you, do not make undue advantage of the trust we have bestowed in you. 

Best regards, 

Mr. AHMED SAMBO


 NOTE         


You should contact me immediately as soon as you receive this letter 
Trusting to hear from you immediately.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Investment Enquiry‏
From:  James Mandane (james.mandane@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 20, 2009 12:07:35 AM 
To:   

Hello ,  I am Mr. James Mandane, 53 years old and happily married with two children. Ihave decided to invest outside the shores of my country for the benefit of mytwo children. This is the reason I anticipate your assistance in this proposed investmentover there in your country. I intend to go into the Real estate/Hotelmanagement/Agriculture or any good investment depending on what yourprofessional advice will be.  I hope to hear from you soon. Please reply to my private email(james.mandane@yahoo.com.hk) Thanks,  James Mandane

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Dating 101: Dealing With the Race Factor‏
From:  william ofuoha (complianceboard@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 19, 2009 11:39:59 PM 
To:  dr_complianceboard@yahoo.com has sent you this information from Yahoo! Personals. 
(Email address has not been verified.)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Personal message: 

Attention Beneficiary, This to notify you of our concluded arrangements to effect your payments via ATM CARD. Global Bank Plc was appointed by the Federal Government of Nigeria to handle payment of all overdue payments previously in custody of the CBN via ATM , base on the directive of the new governor of the Central Bank. The present approved amount is 1.8 Million, and your email contact is among list of beneficiaries provided us for payment. Consequently, we have concluded necessary arrangements and all ATM CARDS is ready for dispatch. On this note, you are required to confirm to us your current address were you wish your ATM CARD to be delivered, and also send the courier delivery fee of $110 dollar so that we shall have your card sent to you accordingly. Note this no scheme to extort or defraud your person. You required to send the delivery course as no provision was provided to us to this regard, neither are we granted right of probable deduction of any reason or situation. we abide strictly to given conditions, hence every beneficiary is required to send the charge for delivery of his/her ATM CARD. Upon receipt of the above requirements, we shall have your ATM CARD Send to you via the FedEx courier company who shall deliver to you at your designated address. All necessary usage guild will be attach on delivery. send your reply to my personal email: william.ofuoha@gazeta.pl William Ofouha D.Info. Center GIB

Dating 101: Dealing With the Race Factor
http://dating.personals.yahoo.com/si...he-race-factor


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yahoo! Personals 
http://personals.yahoo.com/

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
News Alert: ExtenZe Really Works‏
From:  Trial Offer (nytdirect@nytimes.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 19, 2009 11:14:14 PM 
To:  danyo11@hotmail.com 

 What You Can Expect and what we can deliver!! Incredible gains in length of 3-4 inches to your penis, PERMANANTLYAmazing increase in thickness of your penis, up to 30% Better ejaculation controlExperience ROCK HARD erectionsExplosive, intense orgasmsIncrease volume of ejaculateDoctor designed and endorsed100% herbal, 100% Natural, 100% SafeNo pumps, weights or silly exercisesNo prescription neccessaryThe proven natural penis enhancement that works!100% Money Back Guarantee + 1 Month Free Trial Offer On Now http://news.aiajusmo.cn 


 Breaking News AlertThe New York TimesTuesay, August 18, 2009 -- 12:27 PM ET -----Robert D. Novak, Conservative Columnist, Is Dead at 78  Robert D. Novak, the pugnacious political columnist and cabletelevision fixture whose scoops reached across five decadesand whose nickname, "the prince of darkness," was invokedwith renewed fervor in 2003 when, acting on a tip, herevealed the name of a C.I.A. officer, setting the stage fora criminal investigation, died Tuesday at his home inWashington. He was 78.  Read More:http://www.nytimes.com?emc=na -----Now get New York Times breaking news alerts sent to your mobile phone.Sign up by texting NEWSALERTS to 698698 (NYTNYT).----- About This E-MailYou received this message because you are signed up to receive breaking newsalerts from NYTimes.com.  To unsubscribe, change your e-mail address or to sign up for daily headlinesor other newsletters, go to:http://www.nytimes.com/email  NYTimes.com620 Eighth Ave.New York, NY 10018   Copyright 2009 The New York Times Company

----------


## om faisal

though, this medium (Internet) has been greatly abused; I choose to reach you through it because it still remains the fastest medium of communication considering my family situation! But I would advice that you a good thought to request from a family in dare need of assistance. I am Mrs. Monica Mendush the wife of LATE Mr. Raymond Mendush of Gwanda town in Zimbabwe. Your contact information came to me from your country's trade journal during my search for a reliable and God fearing person that can assist me and my only son, and I quite believe on my own that you can be of great help in this regard even if I am not acquainted to you before.  

The business involves the transfer of US$15.5 Million

(FIFTEEN MILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATESDOLLARS) 

In the name of our only son Daniel...
This fund is inherited from my late husband who was assassinated by the
president's (ROBERT MUGABE) aides in view of taking his lands and property
during the crisis on June 22nd 2007, which led to the killing and banishing of foreign (white) farmers. After the death of my husband on June 22nd 2007 (A day I can never forget) I was approached by our family lawyer who told me that my late husband had filed a document with him which stipulates his
"WILL".
In this "WILL" he specifically pointed and I Quote, Darling, I wish
to draw your attention to the sum of US$15.5 Million, which I deposited with a Security Company in South Africa with all the documents filed, by our lawyer. In case of my absence on earth caused by death, only, you should solicit for a foreigner partner that can assist you to transfer the money out of South Africa for investment purposes. I have saved this money to make the future of my only son Daniel" and he told me immediately the government started eyeing his business and involvements with the white farmers.  Please take good care of "Daniel" and yourself; we shall meet to part no more.

You will understand that my future especially the future of my son depends on this money and as such I will be grateful if you can assist us in transferring this fund to your account overseas for our investments. You can contact my son “Daniel Mendush"with his Email address (danielmandush900@gala.net) or contact him on his private telephone number (+277-3100 9020) as he will direct you with our lawyer to arrange the modalities of transferring this fund without any hitch. For your assistance we will to offer you up to 30% of the total sum, while the remaining 70% will be kept for us under your care till our arrival in your country.
Please I want to tell you that my family is living here in South Africa, as refugees which has resulted us to be living in a make shift
refugee camp.

I wait your urgent and positive response.

Sincere Regards 
Mrs. Monica Mendush

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
My Dear Friend how are you,‏
From:  rev.jefferssmithmicrsoftsword@gmail.com on behalf of From: Mrs. Monica Mendush (danielmandush900@gala.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 19, 2009 10 :56: 13 PM 
To:   

From: Mrs. Monica Mendush
Address: 149 8th Avenues North Riding, 
Johannesburg, South Africa.  

                            Good Day. My Dear Friend how are you, 


Atten: friend.


I know how surprise this massage will be to you, I feel quite safe dealing with you


though, this medium (Internet) has been greatly abused; I choose to reach you through it because it still remains the fastest medium of communication considering my family situation! But I would advice that you a good thought to request from a family in dare need of assistance. I am Mrs. Monica Mendush the wife of LATE Mr. Raymond Mendush of Gwanda town in Zimbabwe. Your contact information came to me from your country's trade journal during my search for a reliable and God fearing person that can assist me and my only son, and I quite believe on my own that you can be of great help in this regard even if I am not acquainted to you before.  

The business involves the transfer of US$15.5 Million

(FIFTEEN MILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATESDOLLARS) 

In the name of our only son Daniel...
This fund is inherited from my late husband who was assassinated by the
president's (ROBERT MUGABE) aides in view of taking his lands and property
during the crisis on June 22nd 2007, which led to the killing and banishing of foreign (white) farmers. After the death of my husband on June 22nd 2007 (A day I can never forget) I was approached by our family lawyer who told me that my late husband had filed a document with him which stipulates his
"WILL".
In this "WILL" he specifically pointed and I Quote, Darling, I wish
to draw your attention to the sum of US$15.5 Million, which I deposited with a Security Company in South Africa with all the documents filed, by our lawyer. In case of my absence on earth caused by death, only, you should solicit for a foreigner partner that can assist you to transfer the money out of South Africa for investment purposes. I have saved this money to make the future of my only son Daniel" and he told me immediately the government started eyeing his business and involvements with the white farmers.  Please take good care of "Daniel" and yourself; we shall meet to part no more.

You will understand that my future especially the future of my son depends on this money and as such I will be grateful if you can assist us in transferring this fund to your account overseas for our investments. You can contact my son “Daniel Mendush"with his Email address (danielmandush900@gala.net) or contact him on his private telephone number (+277-3100 9020) as he will direct you with our lawyer to arrange the modalities of transferring this fund without any hitch. For your assistance we will to offer you up to 30% of the total sum, while the remaining 70% will be kept for us under your care till our arrival in your country.
Please I want to tell you that my family is living here in South Africa, as refugees which has resulted us to be living in a make shift
refugee camp.

I wait your urgent and positive response.

Sincere Regards 
Mrs. Monica Mendush

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
FROM THE DESK OF DR AMED DANJUMA.‏
From:  Amed Danjuma (amed_danjuma100@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 19, 2009 8:03:54 PM 
To:  dr_@hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   FROM THE DESK OF DR AMED DANJUMA. 
By your host:   Amed Danjuma 

Date:   Wednesday August 19, 2009  
Time:   12:00 pm - 1:00 pm  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   will permit me to inform you of my desire to execute a business with you which will certainly be of a mutual benefit to both of us. I am DR AMED DANJUMA. ManagDear Friend,I know that This short memo would certainly come to you as surprise due to the fact that we haven't had any previous correspondence with each other In spite of this,I will appreciate it if you er of Auditing Department Bank OF Africa (BOA), Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of TEN Million. US DOLLARS ($10 million ) to your account within 10 or 14 banking days. This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim. I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasury as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why i contacted you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interested. Upon receipt of your reply i will give you full details on how the business will be executed and also, note that you will have 30% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to handle this business with me. and 5% for expences,and 5% for the less privilege, then 60% for me, which I will latter come to your country to collect from you after the transaction. Waiting to hear from you. Thanks Yours truly DR AMED DANJUMA.  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Inc. All Rights Reserved | Terms of Service | Privacy Policy

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
FROM THE DESK OF DR AMED DANJUMA.‏
From:  Amed Danjuma (amed_danjuma005@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 19, 2009 7 :27: 18 PM 
To:  dr_am@hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   FROM THE DESK OF DR AMED DANJUMA. 
By your host:   Amed Danjuma 

Date:   Wednesday August 19, 2009  
Time:   11:00 am - 12:00 pm  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   will permit me to inform you of my desire to execute a business with you which will certainly be of a mutual benefit to both of us. I am DR AMED DANJUMA. ManagDear Friend,I know that This short memo would certainly come to you as surprise due to the fact that we haven't had any previous correspondence with each other In spite of this,I will appreciate it if you er of Auditing Department Bank OF Africa (BOA), Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of TEN Million. US DOLLARS ($10 million ) to your account within 10 or 14 banking days. This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim. I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasury as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why i contacted you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interested. Upon receipt of your reply i will give you full details on how the business will be executed and also, note that you will have 30% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to handle this business with me. and 5% for expences,and 5% for the less privilege, then 60% for me, which I will latter come to your country to collect from you after the transaction. Waiting to hear from you. Thanks Yours truly DR AMED DANJUMA.  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

VERY URGENT RESPOND‏‏
From:  musa.salim02@adinet.com.uy (musa.salim02@adinet.com.uy)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 19, 2009 6:24:31 PM 
To:   

 I AM MR MUSA SALIM, THE FOREIGN REMITTANCE MANAGER BANK OF AFRICAN (B.O.A) IN BURKINA FASO. I WANT SEEK FOR YOUR INTEREST TO RECEIVE THE SUM OF US$22.5 MILLION.6O% FOR ME AND 40% FOR YOU,YOU WILL STAND AS NEXT OF KING TO THE BANK LATE CUSTOMER WHO DIED ALONG WITH HIS FAMILY IN PLANE CRASH DURING THEIR VACATION.I WILL SEND MORE DETAILS OF THIS TRANSACTION AS SOON AS YOU DECLAR YOUR INTEREST.ALL SO YOU WILL SEND ALL YOUR INFORMaTIONs.YOU CAN REPLY ME WITH THIS MY PRIVATE EMAIL ADDRESS(musa_salim30@yahoo.ca) 1) Your Full Name.............. 2)Age...... 3) Marital Status....... 4) Your Phone Number……………. 5) Your Fax Numbers………………. 6) Your Country………………........... 7) Your Occupation....... 8) Sex............... 9) Your Religion............  REGARDS MUSA SALIM

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT RESPOND NEEDED!‏
From:  Jenn Bo (jennbo12@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 19, 2009 3:44:09 PM 
To:   

Dear One, It is my pleasure to acquaint you with this proposal for the purposeof investment in your country. I am Miss Jennifer Bolingo the onlydaughter of late Hon Frank Bolingo from Sierra Leone. My late fatherwas a Gold and Diamond merchant based in Freetown Sierra-Leone. As aresult of the political instability of Sierra-Leone, my late fathercame to Lagos - Nigeria republic with the sum of USD12,500,000.000(US$12.5m) which he deposited in a Financial and SecurityInstitution here in Lagos - Nigeria, Republic West Africa for securityreasons I am here seeking for an avenue to transfer this money to areliable and trustworthy individual for investment programmers. I amhere as a refugee because of the political crisis in my Country SierraLeone. Please I would offer you 20% of the total sum of USD12.5m foryour assistance. Please I need to transfer this money urgently because delay would nothelp at all and I need to relocate based on the political instabilityin this sub-region, to enable me continue my education because I wasmedical student before the sudden of my father. Best Regards Miss Jennifer Bolingo.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Notification‏
From:  Mr. Micheal dowd (michael__chertof@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, August 19, 2009 1:00:41 PM 
To:   

   Uk Mocrosoft Jackpot Lottery Notification This is to inform you that you have won a prize money ofEight hundred and fifty thousand, Great Britain PoundSterlings(ฃ850,000.00) for the month of May 2009Lottery promotion which is organized by U.K. MICROSOFTCORPORATION. You are to contact the claims agent for remittance. CLAIMS AGENTName: Mr Michael JohnEmail: michael_johnclaimsagent@yahoo.com.hk The Selection process was carried out through random samplingin our computerized email selection machine (TOPAZ) from adatabase of email addresses drawn from all the continentsof the world These are your identification numbers:Batch number............4583JL/WINReff number.............MSW/56B-672GH/LWinning number..........11-48-26-34-44-34serial number...........647489 You are advice to fill and summit this form below to theclaims agent for verification and direction on how youcan claim your winning fund.1.FULL NAMES:___2.ADDRESS:_3.NATIONALITY:_____4.SEX:__5.A  GE:___6.OCCUPATION:__7.HOME TEL:___8.MOBILE TEL:___9.STATE OF ORIGIN:__COUNTRY:____10.YOUR FILE REF NO:_______________________ On behalf of the UK MICROSOFT i congratulate you once again!Yours faithfully,Mr. Micheal dowdCo-ordinator. LOTTERY SPONSOR MicrosoftCorporation U.K.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
من sussy كامارا‏
From:  kamara sussan (kamarasussan30285@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 18, 2009 5:39:52 PM 
To:   

من sussy كامارا 

                                             مساعدة عاجلة 


واسمحوا لي أن أطلعكم من رغبتي في الدخول في علاقة تجارية مع لكم ، الساعة لتتمكن من الخروج عبر البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بك ، وأنا أعلم أن هذا قد يؤدي إلى البريد لك بمثابة مفاجأة ، إذ لم نعرف أو كتابية before.email  ::  kamarasussan81@yahoo.fr) 

Afer لك الحصول على هذا البريد تفضلت الاتصال بي على priavate e.mail الاتصال أدناه. قبل ط ط لن ننسى أن أقدم لكم عن النفس ، وأنا Sussan كامارا ، الابنة الوحيدة للالراحل السيد والسيدة Dikko كامارا ، والدي كان الذهب والكاكاو mercahnt مقرها فى العاصمة الغانية اكرا وابيدجان (ساحل العاج) انه تم تسميمه حتى الموت من قبل شركائه التجاريين على واحدة من رحلات العمل ، وذلك قبل وفاة والدي الراحل على 12th سبتمبر 2008 في مستشفى خاص في أبيدجان. 

وقال إنه اتصل بي سرا على فراش المرض ، وقال لي ان لديه مبلغ من دولار 6.5m دولار (ستة ملايين وخمسمائة ألف من نحن) ، وتودع في حساب suspence في واحدة من رئيس البنك هنا في أبيدجان في ساحل العاج ، وانه استخدم اسمي له ابنته الوحيدة لالأقرباء في إيداع الأموال. 

كما شرح لي أنه وبسبب هذه الثروة انه تعرض للتسميم من قبل شركائه التجاريين ، والتي ينبغي أن تسعى لشريك أجنبي في بلد خياري حيث سأقوم بنقل هذه الاموال واستخدامها لغرض الاستثمار مثل التوسع من القائمة والكاكاو والأعمال التجارية وإدارة العقارات في الخارج. صديقي العزيز ، وأنا بكل تواضع مساعدتكم في البحث عن الطرق التالية. 

1) لمساعدتي في retriving هذه الاموال من البنك. 
2) أن تكون وصيا على هذا الصندوق. 
3) تقديم ترتيب مني الحضور الى بلدكم لمواصلة دراستي والحصول على تصريح الإقامة في بلدكم وعلاوة على ذلك ، وأنا كنت على استعداد لتقديم 15 ٪ من إجمالي مبلغ التعويض عن جهدك / المدخلات بعد النجاح تحويل هذا الصندوق إلى الحساب الخاص بك رشح الخارج. 

وعلاوة على ذلك ، يستطيع المرء أن خياركم نحو مساعدة لي وأعتقد أن هذه الصفقة ستتم في غضون سبعة (7) أيام عمل كنت تعني الاهتمام لمساعدتي. يرجى العودة الى لي في البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بي : (kamarasussan81@yahoo.fr) 

الأسم............................؟ 

عمرك..................................؟ 

بلدك..............................؟ 

مهنتك...........................؟ 

نون الشخصي المحمول الخاص بك °....................؟ 


توقع نسمع بك قريبا. 
البريد الإلكتروني : kamarasussan81@yahoo.fr 



وتوقع أن نسمع منك قريبا. 

وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام ، 
Sussan كامارا.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Kindly get back to me.‏
From:  Tony Brown (tonybrownchambers1@yahoo.co.th)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 18, 2009 3:08:52 PM 
To:   

   -- From Barrister Tony Brown,EsqAccra-GhanaWest Africa.Telephone. +233240092826. URGENT INHERITANCE CLAIM STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL.MY DEAR, I am quite convinced of the fact that this will come to you as a surprise,however I am writing you based on the privilege information I gatheredabout you on foreign chambers of commerce during my intellectual search,for urgent and confidential transaction which we will both benefit from,though, I know that a transaction of this, will make you magnitude,worried and apprehensive. I am Barrister Tony Brown, a solicitor at law,


personal attorney to Mr.Morgan, a nationality Of your country, who worked with Texaco oil Companyin Republic of Ghana, Here in after shall be referred as my client on theyear 2007, my client and his wife and their 2 daughters unfortunately losttheir lives in a Gas Explosion, from their House building, and since thenI have made several inquiry to your embassy here to locate any of myclient extended relatives, this has also been proved unsuccessful to myeffort to locate my late client relative. After these several unsuccessful attempts, I decided to track his lastname to locate any of his relatives hence I have contacted you to assistin repatriating the fund valued at US$4.Million left behind by my clientbefore it gets confiscated or declared unserviceable by Security Companyin Accra-Ghana my rescinding nationality country by birth, where this hugeamount was deposited in a Trunk Box, under the coverage of familyvaluables, The said Security Company has issued me a notice to provide thenext of kin or have this box confiscated within the next twenty oneofficial working days as they don't know the content of the Trunk Box. Since I have been unsuccessfully in locating the relatives of my lateclient, I seek your attention to present you as the next of kin deceasedof my late client, so that the proceedings of this box can be transfer toyou, Therefore, on receipt of your positive response, we shall thendiscuss the sharing ratio and modalities for transfers as I have everynecessary information and legal documents needed to back you up for claim. You are related with my late client or not, all i need is your urgentrespond so that we can both achieve this aim together undue the advantageof the trust I have bestowed on you before contacting you. Your last bearing name related to my late is the most important and legalinformation we need mostly to present to the Security Company, apart fromthe legal documents of my late client with me. All I require from you is your honest cooperation to enable us see thistransaction come through, I guarantee that this will be executed underlegitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law, Idon't want third party with us, this should be secret between me and you,if we are fast, we will not spend less than 7 working official days. I await your urgent response through or you call me on my private cellnumber, +233240092826, you forward me your legal info below. Your Full Name.Your Current Contact Address.Your Private Cell/Telephone Number.Your Fax Number.Your Occupation.Your Date Of Birth. Waiting to hear from you. Thanks and God bless Barrister. Tony Brown, Esq

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATTENTION PLEASE‏
From:  john smith (johnsmmith_586@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 18, 2009 7:39:42 AM 
To:   

Attention,
I am Mr.John Smith, a staff with the Central Bank of Nigeria, i have arranged to deliver your total contract sum amounting to US12, 000,000,000 Million United state Dollars. According to the information received from the Public complaints Commission and the public sector of the bank, you have been waiting for a long time to receive this money without success.
As I found out that you have met all the statutory requirements of the bank and the federal government in respect of your payment, your problem is that of interest groups.
Let me inform you that a lot of people are interested in your payment and those people are merely doing paper works with you and that explains why you receive email messages from different people in Africa everyday.
Also we found out that some of the officials of the bank and government have been extorting monies from you with the pretext of helping you to receive your money. I can assure you that this may last for years yet nothing happens if you do not do away with those officers that you call your partners and your attorney.
And for security reasons keep away from them to enable us arrange and delivery your cash at your doorstep.
the money is in two security proof boxes weighing 110 kg each, that is 220 kg for the two boxes, for security reason and as the boxes were padded and sealed with machine. We told the courier company that the boxes contains photographic and film substance and when open will loose its efficiency.
We did not declare money because courier does not carry money.
To this effect, you will send me a promissory note of compensating me to the tune of three million United States dollars (US 3,000,000.000) along with your address where to send the boxes by courier.
Please maintain top most secrecy as you don't need to discuss this arrangement with anyone.
I will give you more security details regarding this arrangement if you accept to work with us.
Yours faithfully,
Mr.John Smith
Direct Number: +234-1-8161032

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
COME AND WORK‏
From:  Omini Hotel International (ominihotelinternational@yahoo.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 18, 2009 1:16:04 AM 
To:  dr_@hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   COME AND WORK 
By your host:   Omini Hotel International 

Date:   Monday August 17, 2009  
Time:   6:00 pm - 6:00 pm  (GMT +00:00 GMT Britain, Ireland, Portugal)  
Location:   CANADA  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Canada Co. All Rights Reserved | Terms of Service | Privacy Policy

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
How is work today?,‏
From:  Contail Balboow (co-balboowwwww@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 17, 2009 9 :53: 04 PM 
To:   

Att to
Dear sir,

Adlad engineering Group of Company LTD,Presently in Ouagadougou, Burkina faso.
We trade by batter here in Africa , We render our construction service and we get paid by Golds, Diamonds and Crude Oils.
Presently We have 400kg of Golds dust, 600kg of Diamonds and Crude oil (boning light) 1,000,000m barrels per month on a revolving basis for one year from an existing contract, all for sale.
Kindly indicate if you are interested making a cooperate offer.

Best Regard.
Dr Contail Balboow
Tel  : +226 50 38 08 93.
Fax : +226 50 42 00 39.
e-mail: adlad_company@yahoo.com
or  adlad_comp@msn.com
info@flengineering-adlad.com
www.flengineeringadlad.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
My Dear good one‏
From:  mr.richard klaus (mr.richard764@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 17, 2009 8:46:18 PM 
To:   



UBS AG
Post fact 8098 Zurich
Switzerland 
Swiss Clearing Number: 230
Postal Account: 80-2-2
SWIFT: UBSW CH ZH 80A          
Web site: www.ubs.com 

        Dear Good One!!!!!!
I am an investment consultant working with Bank UBS AG 
Zurich at their offshore department Zurich Switzerland. 
I will be happy to work this deal out with you if you 
have a corporate or personal Bank Account and if you are 
capable to keep TOP SECRET. I need strong Assurance that 
you will never let me down, if I transfer this money to 
your account.


During one of our periodic auditing I discovered a 
dormant accounts with holding balance of US$ 
232,000.000.00 {Two hundred and Thirty Two million's US 
Dollars only} Sometimes a person will open a bank 
account, deposit money, and then disappear into the tin 
air. Banks are not always able to find out what has 
become of these silent customers, or to know whether 
they should follow up on requests from people who claim 
to be heirs to the accounts. The main problem is that 
the customer resides abroad and, due to bank secrecy, 
the bank cannot publish notices in the international 
press to locate the depositaries. This has led the 
majority of Swiss banks to refrain from opening 
small-deposit accounts for foreign customers; for fear 
that they will forget that the account exists.
It has happened in the past, however, that customers 
pass away and their heirs can neither prove the death, 
nor their heir ship. This was a frequent occurrence 
during the wartime periods, and the banks have now set 
up a simple, rapid resolution procedure operating to 
their customers’ advantage.
Dormant assets are defined as any assets deposited with 
a bank (i.e. an account, a custody account or a 
safety-deposit box) for which there has been no contact 
with the customer in the bank’s files for the last ten 
years or more.
If you believe you have claim to a Swiss bank account 
for which the holder (e.g. an ancestor) has not been in 
contact with the bank for over ten years, there is a 
fairly simple procedure to follow, depending on the date 
the account was opened this account has not been 
operated for the past years. As at this moment, I am 
constrained to issue more details about this business 
until your response is received.

If you are not familiar with Swiss Dormant Accounts and 
profile, please take a moment of your very busy 
schedules to read about Swiss dormant accounts:

website;http://www.crt-ii.org/2001_list/publication_list
1_A.phtm 

If you know that you are capable to handle large or 
small amount on trust and can keep secret and ready to 
take 40% of any amount I transfer to your account from 
the dormant account and I will take 60%, send the 
following information by return mail
(1)Beneficiary Bank name...? 
(2)Bank address..................?
(3)Account no.....................?
(4)Swift code....................?
(5)Account name................. ?
(6)Beneficiary address...........?
(7)Your phone no................?
(8)Your Occupation?
(9)Age…………………….?

Tell me more about yourself, while I look forward to 
receive the above 
Information.
I want to re-assure you that this business is risk free 
and you can send an empty account to receive the funds, 
provided that the account is capable to receive incoming 
funds. Contact me urgently via email privately for 
further details: (mr.richardklaus2000@gmail.com)
Thank you for your time and attention.
Warmest regards

Mr. Richard Klaus

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

How are u?‏
From:  John Asante (john.asante2@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 17, 2009 7 :27: 44 PM 
To:   

   Attn, My name is John Asante; I’m a lawyer in the city of Accra, Ghana (WesternCoast of Africa). I write this letter in a need of a next of kin for thesum of $955,000 deposited with a bank here in my country, Ghana.With the policy guiding unclaimed funds, all dormant accounts areautomatically claimed as property of the government at the expiration offive (5) years. Haven carried out a research; I discovered that the deceased/my client (anexpatriate) died without probating the estate fund with the bank. Itherefore request you to lay claim to this fund and I will guide you inachieving this. Thank you.Best regards,John Asante.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

We celebrate with you the 30th anniversary program, We are giving out a yearly donation of US$850,000.00 (Eight hundred and fifty thousand dollars only) to 100 lucky recipients,as charity donations/aid from Eglise catholique en France, ECOWAS, EU and the UNO in accordance with the enabling act of Parliament. which is part of our promotion, To file for your claim you are advise to send your claims information to the Executive Secretary Via their email contact email address.E-mail: catholiquegrant101@live.com‏
From:  Rev. Santini Benzima (ognibenes@cox.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 17, 2009 11 :35: 08 AM 
To:

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(no subject)‏
From:  MONDAY LOTTERY PRIZE WINNER (info@win.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 17, 2009 8 :22: 03 AM 
To:   

 You have one million pounds.Confirm this receipt by replying to theprocessing officer(michaelsmith@9.cn) :send yourdetails:FullName,Address,Tel,Occupation,etc

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend‏
From:  fattah abdul (fattah_abdul_15@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 22, 2009 11:18:30 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend

     This Message Might Meet You In Utmost Surprise. However, It's Just My Urgent Need For Foreign Partner That Made Me To Contact You For This Transaction. I Am A Banker By Profession And Currently Holding The Post Of Foreign Remittance In Our Bank. I Have The Opportunity Of Transferring The Left Over Funds ($12.5.Million.Usd) Of One Of My Bank Clients Who Died Along With His Entire Family In Plane Crash On 31Th July 2000.You Can Confirm The Geniuses Of The Deceased Death.

Hence, I Am Inviting You For A Business Deal Where This Money Can Be Shared Between Us In The Ratio Of 50/40 / 10% For Any income expenses that will come During the transfer, If You Agree To My Business Proposal. Further Details Of The Transfer Will Be Forwarded To You As Soon As I Receive Your Retun mail Have A Great Day.You Call Me On My Private Line (00226 75 35 70 30).thanks.

Yours,
Mr Fattah Abdul. The Bill Exchange Manager Of (BANK OF AFRICA) (BOA).

----------


## om faisal

PRESENTATION CENTER: 

UNITED KINGDOM. 



    WINNING NOTIFICATION!        

Reference No:............. ILP/HW/AF. 

Batch No:........... 006/5432/AF/07. 

Ticket Number:..............SPL/382647/MA. 



  Dear Lucky Winner No.5, 

We the National Internet Lottrey Sweeptake, MICROSOFT COOPERATION MANAGEMENT WORLDWIDE are pleased to inform you of our this year's winners of our annual National Electronic Email Promotion. conducted in AFRICA BEING THE HOST OF THE EVENT FOR THIS PRESENT YEAR MEGA JACKPOT LOTTO WINNING PROGRAMS HELD ON  19 th AUGUST  2009. ticket number: SPL/382647/MA. WINNER NO: 5 with REFERENCE NO: ILP/HW/AF. and BATCH NO: 006/5432/AF/07. which subsequently won you lottery in the 2nd category of file You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of, US$850,000,00.   (EIGHT HUNDRED AND FIFTHY THOUSAND.USD DOLLARS) . 



All participants in this lottery program were selected randomly through a computer ballot system, drawn from 85.000.000 individual email addresses from all search engines.Your e-mail address was picked by the automated computer ballot system, which has been programed for this random selection. This has eventually qualified you for the Winning.This promotional program takes place annually, and is promoted and sponsored by eminent personalities, Sultan of Brunei, Bill Gates of Microsoft Inc.With the support of European corporate companies and organizations to encourage the use of Internet and computers worldwide. 



Please contact MR PETER SAMUEL In africa ( Vietnam )  

 for your claim with the following details below to enable the speedy evaluation and processing of your winning. 

1.Your Full Name:...........
2.Your Age:.................
3.Your Sex:.................
4.Your Address:.............
5.Your Phone:...............
6.Your Country:.............
7.Your Email:...............
8.Your Ticket Number........
9.Your Batch Number........ 

10.Refrence Number............ 



Please 

Contact Your Claims Agent Office: 

Name: MR PETER SAMUEL 

Email : petersamuel@sify.com 





Remember, all prize money must be claimed not later than the 19th september 2009. All funds not Claimed on or before the fixed date will be returned as Unclaimed and donated to charity organizations in africa . 

Congratulations, once more from the entire Management and Staff of Microsoft Cooperation to all our lucky winners this year. Thank you for being part of this promotional lottery program. Our special thanks and gratitude to Bill Gate of Microsoft and all his Associates for alliviating poverty round the World. 


We advice that you adhere strictly to these procedures to avoid disqualifications and subsequent cancellation.The above detailed information will be absolutely necessary to facilitate the process of your winning .Once again!  please Note that this winning is valid for one month and failure to issue claims after this period, your money will be automatically vold.

Congratulations!     


Sincerely, 

Mikel Luga 

Microsoft Mega Jackpot Lottery.
Lottery Zonal co-ordinator.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NOTIFICATION OF YOUR WILL‏
From:  BARRISTER LETHABO BAPELA (bapela01@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 23, 2009 1:04:23 AM 
To:   

NOTIFICATION OF BEQUEST On behalf of the Trustees and Executor of the estate of Late Mr. Steve Adams, I once again try to notify you as my earlier letters were returned undelivered. I hereby attempt to reach you again by this same email address on the WILL. I wish to notify you that late Mr. Steve Adams made you a beneficiary to his WILL. He left the sum of Five Million One Hundred Thousand Dollars (USD$5,100.000.00) to you in the codicil and last testament to his will. Please if I reach you as I am hopeful, Endeavour to get back to me as soon as possible to enable me conclude my job. I hope to hear from you in no distant date. Yours in His service,Barr , Lethabo Bapela

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

hello‏
From:  nina dabah (ninadabah333@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 23, 2009 5:13:03 AM 
To:  hyundaidepartment1@hotmail.co.uk 

Hello,
My name is Miss Nina, i saw your mail id now as i was browsing on the internet, i desided to write to you to see if we can make a good relationship together, please i will like to know more abourt you if you dont mind, you can reply me so that i can send my picture and tell you more abourt myselfe, (Remeber the distance colour or language does not matter but love matters alot in life) i will wait for your reply, thanks and have a nice day

----------


## om faisal

WITH LOVE AND TEUST‏
From:  Nina Dabah (ninadabah2@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 24, 2009 11:47:46 AM 
To:  (dr_@hotmail.com) 
  2 attachments   
 nina4u.JPG (93.4 KB), nina.JPG (95.5 KB)  


Hello dear,
I am more than happy in your reply to my mail. How is your day? i hope not so bad?. Mine was not ok over here in Dakar Senegal. My name is  Miss nina dabah (22) single and never married, i am from Ivory-coast in west Africa and presently i am residing in the refugee camp here in Dakar Senegal as a result of the civil war that was fought in my country. My late father Dr Shery dabah was chairman managing director (SHERY'S INDUSTRIAL COMPANY LTD), in Ivory-coast and he is also the personal advicer to the former head of state before the rebels attacked our house one early morning killing my mother and my father. It was only me that is alive now and i managed to make My way to near by country Senegal where i am living now as a refugee. My condition here is terrible Its just like one staying in the prison and i hope by Gods grace i will come out here soon. i don't have any relatives now whom i can go to all our relatives ran away in the middle of the war the only person i have now is (Rev Father Paul johnson). who is the pastor of the (Christ the king Churches) here in the camp,he has been very nice to me since i came here but i am not living with 




him rather i'm leaving in the women's hostel (in the camp) because here they  have two hostels one for the men the other for women. The Pastors Tel number is (+221-772-6115-87) if you call and tell him that you want to speak with me he will send for me in the hostel because of my conditon here i don't have any right or privilledge to some things be it money or whatever because it is against the law of this country. I want to go back to my studies because i only attended my first year before the traggic incident that lead to my being in this situation now took place. Please listen to this, i have my late father's statement of account and death certificate (as his next of kin) here with me which i will send to you latter, because when he was alive he deposited some amount of money in a leading bank in Europe which he used my name as the next of kin,the amount in question is $7.5m(Seven Million Five Hundred Thousand Dollars) So what i need from you is, for you to see that this money is transfered to  a good account and also to make arrengment on how i will come over and stay with you and continue my life and education. My choosing you is a question i knew you must ask and i think it is a good question.i have two reasons for choosing you, i choosed you because it is the will of  God and i believe knowing you will bring hope back again to my life, my choosing you does not mean i do not have anybody from africa. I have two uncles, that is my late fathers junior brothers whom i think are suppose to be taking care of me but they do not care, all they did was to sell my late father's houses and company to one mr olson steven from united states and enjoy the money with their wives. I wanted to tell olson about it but should my uncles know of the money, they can kill me, so as to eat the money, it was as if my father saw their deed because he told the implication of having a big money in africa and that was the reason while he made the deposit in Europe. the day i wrote you first,i picked up three address from a dating site and i prayed over it with my Rev, father. he broth a pieces of papper and wrote the three email address in it and fold it, he ask me to pick one and i picked your email address, then i decided to write you and i also believe that it is the will of God. However you can call me with the reverend office phone line, my favorite language is English but our official language is French, but i speak English very fluently because i attended an American and English speaking private school in my country for almost all my school,  and please also try to call me as requested so that we can hear each other voices, i have a lot to tell, i will be thinking about you so much, as i will be waiting to hear from you soonest,
have a wonderful day,
Miss nina dabah 



nina4u.JPG 

nina.JPG

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Payment Via (ATM) Interswitch Master Card.‏
From:  OCEANIC BANK NOTIFICATION! (austpromo003@alestra.net.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 24, 2009 11:19:23 AM 
To:   

Attention: Beneficiary This is to inform you that your CONTRACT/INHERITANCE FUND, valued of $3.5 Million us Dollars.($3,500,000.00USD) Have been approved for Release/Payment, You will be receiving your funds through OCEANIC BANK OF NIGERIA PLC, through our ATM interswitch master card payment center in OCEANIC BANK INTERNATIONAL PLC. Right now we have arranged your payment through our swift card payment center here in Oceanic bank of Nigeria plc, that is the latest instruction from our Mr. President Umaru Musa Yar'adua (G.C.F.R) Federal Republic Of Nigeria, and Economic & Financial Crimes Commission (E.F.C.C) Federal Republic Of Nigeria. The Atm interswitch master cash card payment Center will be sending your Atm international master card Which You Will Use to Withdraw Your Money From Any ATM Machine In Any Part Of The World, but the maximum approved is Fifty thousand US dollars per day: ($50,000.00USD) so provide the below information to the following office below. 1. Your full name:2. Phone and fax number:3. Address where you would like to receive the atm card:4. Your age and current occupation:5. Your int'l passport or a valid I.D card: Kindly contact this office,The atm interswitch payment center.Account Officer: ( ALHAJI YUSUF SANI )email: atminterswitchcardcentre@gmail.com This office has been mandated to issue out atm card valued $3,500,000.00 as initial payment for this fiscal year 2009. Note that 0Abecause of impostors, we hereby issue you our code of conduct, which is (atm-y2k9) so you have to indicate this code when contacting this payment center with this emails address below by using it as your subject. Contact: atminterswitchcardcentre@gmail.com kind Regards,Alhaji Musa BelloHead Auditor International Credit Settlement(OCEANIC BANK INT’L PLC)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Mrs.Hendrietta Zulu‏
From:  Mrs.Hendrietta Zulu (hendrietta_zulu6i0@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 24, 2009 4:07:11 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 FROM MRS....pdf (5.1 KB)  


Mrs.Hendrietta Zulu 

Please open attached file for my business proposal to you. 

Thanks



FROM MRS. HENDRIETTA IPELENG BOGOPANE-ZULU
DEPUTY MINISTER OF PUBLIC WORKS
SOUTH AFRICA
TEL: +27-71-338-5206
E-mail: hendriett_azulu@live.com
Hello: Dear,
Firstly, let me start by introducing my self as MRS. HENDRIETTA IPELENG
BOGOPANE-ZULU, I am visually impaired, Widow, a mother of three children and
the Deputy Minister of Public Works from 11th May 2009 under the auspices of the
new President of South Africa Mr. JACOB ZUMA. I got your contact curtsey our
foreign information exchange in Pretoria on a personal request in search of a reliable
and trustworthy foreign individual, though we have not melt before. After due
deliberation with my children, I decided to contact you for your assistance to stand as
a beneficiary to the sum of US$20.5M (Twenty Million, Five Hundred Thousand
United States Dollars Only)
You can view my profile at the Government website
(http://www.info.gov.za/aboutgovt/con...ublicworks.htm ) you will see my
name Ms Hendrietta Ipeleng Bogopane-Zulu and read about me.
After the swearing in ceremony of 1999 making me the chairperson of Parliamentary
Joint Monitoring Committee, a lot of government contracts were awarded to my late
husband with my influence, this actually paved way to our success, my late husband
died while he was on an official trip to Trinidad and Tobago in 2004.
After his death, I discovered that he had some funds in a dollar account which
amounted to the sum of US$20.5M with a security and finance institution here in
South Africa of which I will divulge information to you when I get your full consent
and support to go for a change of beneficiary and subsequent transfer of the funds
into your comfortable and conducive account of your choice.
This fund emanated as a result of an over-invoiced contract which he executed with
the Government of South Africa. Though I assisted him in getting this contract but I
never knew that it was over-invoiced by him. I am afraid that the government of
South Africa might start to investigate on contracts awarded from 1994 to date. If
they discover this money in his bank account, they will confiscate it and seize his
assets here in South Africa and this will definitely affect my political career in
government.
I want your assistance in opening an account with bankers through my banker so
that this fund could be wired into your account directly without any hitch. As soon as
the fund gets to your account, you are expected to move it immediately into another
personal bank account in your country.
I will see to it that the account is not traced from South Africa. As soon as you have
confirmed the fund into your account, I will send my eldest son with my Attorney to
come to your country to discuss on business investments. For your assistance, I am
offering you 20% of the principal sum which amounts to US$4,200.000.00 (Four
million Two Hundred Thousand United States Dollars Only) However, you have to
assure me and also be ready to go into agreement with me that you will not elope
with my fund. If you agree to my terms, kindly as a matter of urgency send me an
email. Due to my sensitive position in the South African Government,
PLEASE DO NOT CALL ON THE OFFICE LINE, BECAUSE OF THE SENSITIVITY
OF THIS TRANSACTION EXCEPT OF THE ABOVE DIRECT LINE.
I prefer you send me email than call. All correspondence must be by email to any of
my private e-mail addresses: hendriett_azulu@live.com
if you want to speak with my Banker that is fine and okay by me. You will have to
send down you private telephone /fax number so that I can forward it to him to reach
you from time to time, this is for security reasons. Please I do not need to remind you
of the need for absolute Confidentiality of this transaction if we must succeed. If you
do not feel comfortable with this transaction, do not hesitate to discontinue.
Thanks for your anticipated co-operation and my regards to your family.
Yours faithfully,
MRS. HENDRIETTA ZULU
Deputy Minister of Public works
South Africa.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOOD NEWS..‏
From:  Joanne A Ige (joanne.ige@guamcc.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 24, 2009 7 :10: 42 AM 
To:   

 Senate House®---DEPUIS 1725---276xc Committee On foreign Payment,Resolution Panel On Contract Payment.Port Harcourt,Rivers State, Nigeria.Phone :+234-8056285553 (West Africa Office) Accredited ATM card (231) awarded for contract payment of $6.8 MillionUsd with card number: 3478763199030014 has been allocated in favor ofyour email address which is to your own favor. Provide my secretary MrsLinda Hills (lindahills10127@yahoo.com.hk) with the following informations tofacilitate your claims: Full Names:Delivery Address: Phone Number:Country:Occupation:Sex:Age: Best Regards,Senator David MarkPhone:+234-8056285553

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Loan‏
From:  Joseph, Suresh (Suresh.Joseph@ntw.nhs.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 29, 2009 5 :59: 16 AM 
To:   

 We Offer Loan At  3% Intreste Ret,Contact Oceanfinance Home  Today..To Apply Via mail oceanfinance1@w.cn


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The information contained in this e-mail may be subject to public disclosure
under the NHS Code of Openness or the Freedom of Information Act 2000.
Unless the information is legally exempt, the confidentiality of this e-mail
and your reply cannot be guaranteed.
Unless expressly stated otherwise, the information contained in this e-mail
is intended for the named recipient(s) only. If you are not the intended
recipient you must not copy, distribute, or take any action or reliance upon
it. If you have received this e-mail in error, please notify the sender. Any
unauthorised disclosure of the information contained in this e-mail is
strictly prohibited.

----------


## om faisal

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

This message is too wide to fit your screen. Show full messageCbm-International-Grant‏
From:  CBM INTERNATIONAL (conte158@airmail.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 25, 2009 1:02:36 AM 
To:  draper421@hotmail.com 



Website:http://www.cbm.org
Email: cbn-international@consultant.com
Notification officers:Mr Kelvin Moore

This is to inform you that the sum of $950,500.00USD has been awarded to youas cash grant from the CBM International Grant for this year 2009 cash grant Award.Your cash grant pin number is (UNO-154/4456/011)


PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM
(1) FULL NAME:............................ (2) FULL ADDRESS:.........................
(3) NATIONALITY: ........................ (4) AGE:..................................
(5) OCCUPATION:........................... (6 )TELEPHONE NUMBER:.....................
(7) SEX:..................................

----------


## om faisal

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

This message is too wide to fit your screen. Show full messageCbm-International-Grant‏
From:  CBM INTERNATIONAL (conte158@airmail.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 25, 2009 1:02:07 AM 
To:  draper421@hotmail.com 



Website:http://www.cbm.org
Email: cbn-international@consultant.com
Notification officers:Mr Kelvin Moore

This is to inform you that the sum of $950,500.00USD has been awarded to youas cash grant from the CBM International Grant for this year 2009 cash grant Award.Your cash grant pin number is (UNO-154/4456/011)


PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM
(1) FULL NAME:............................ (2) FULL ADDRESS:.........................
(3) NATIONALITY: ........................ (4) AGE:..................................
(5) OCCUPATION:........................... (6 )TELEPHONE NUMBER:.....................
(7) SEX:..................................

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Award numbers: MLAT#2009‏
From:  ONLINE PROMOTION AWARD (rezroni@nana10.co.il)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 29, 2009 8:24:02 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 From_Mr.R...doc (23.3 KB)  


Microsoft Promotion Award Team 
Dr.Helen Gibson 
Stamford New Road, 
Altrincham Cheshire 
WA14 1EP 
London. 
United Kingdom. 


OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION. 

It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results


of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held this AUGUST 2009, in London UK. Where in your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of ?450,000.00. 

They are arranged in this format below: 
CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES 
1st. 2 ?850,000.00 pounds each 
2nd. 8 ?450,000.00 pounds each 
3rd. 13 ?350,000.00 pounds each 
4th. 27 ?250,000.00 pounds each 

We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification, processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you. It is important to note that your award information was released with the following particulars attached to it. 

(1) Award numbers: MLAT#2009 
(2) Email ticket numbers: 1587-5896-4598-87, 
(3) Batch numbers: 450THL#2009 
(4) Winning Cheque Credited to file ICB/WT/00876 
{5} Serial Numbers: McST/776/ML10101 

For verification purpose be sure to include: 
VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM. 
(1) Your Full Names: 
(2) Your Contact Address: 
(3) Your Nationality/Country: 
(4) Your Telephone number: 
(5) Sex: 
(6) Age. : 
(7) Occupation: 

To file for your claim, Please contact your Validating Officer for VALIDATION of your winning within Twenty-nine working days of this winning notification. Winnings that are not validated within Twenty-nine working days of winning notification are termed void and invalid. You are required to mention the above particulars of your award in every correspondence to enable the Agent validate your winning. 

**************************************************  *********************************************** 
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
SIR RICHARD SCHOLES
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK).
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR
MOBILE: +44 701 1173 456
Email: enquiry@richardscholes.co.cc 
**************************************************  *********************************************** 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. The Microsoft Window lottery has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers. 
As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Microsoft lottery has reached a decision from headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the Canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both the double claimer and the real winner, as it is taken that the real winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize. 
Once again on behalf of all our staff, 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
Sincerely, 
MICROSOFT DIRECTORATE UNIT 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PAYMENT APPROVAL VIA WESTERN UNION‏
From:  Donad Jerry (donadjerry018@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 30, 2009 12:14:20 AM 
To:   



OFFICE: DONAD JERRY
TREASURER GENERAL 
FINANCIAL MINISTER
REPUBLIC OF BENIN

Attn:  Beneficiary

We are happy to inform you officially that the Board of federal ministry of finance Benin republic is here to notify you about your past lost inherited funds of $1,500,000.00 United States Dollars, after the meeting held on 10th of December 2009. His Excellency, the president of Federal Republic of Benin (DR YAYI BONY) has instructed our great office release your compensation funds of $1,500,000.00 to be send through western union money transfer office for easier pickup without any further delay. This is to avoid further unforeseen delay that could make your fund not to get to you in a timely manner.

Therefore be informed that you are expected to contact the Western Union agency office in Benin directly for immediate confirmation of your details as stated below.   

Receiver's name: ...........
Receiver's Address: ...........
Mobile Tel phone: .............

Then forward the above details to the Western Union Office Payment Department on bellow contact information.

Contact Person: Sir John Booma
Contact Email:westernunionmenu0016@yahoo.com
Telephone: +229 98950256

Note that the maximum amount approved for you to be receiving each day is $5,000 on daily basis till your total amount is completed. 

Please if you are not the real beneficiary of this email address don't respond to this offer.

Sincerely Yours,  
OFFICE:DONAD JERRY
TREASURER GENERAL 
FINANCIAL MINISTER
REPUBLIC OF BENIN

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Award numbers: MLAT#2009.‏
From:  Online Promotion Award. (rezroni@nana10.co.il)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 29, 2009 9:50:35 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 img1.jpg (7.0 KB)  


Microsoft Promotion Award Team 
Dr.Helen Gibson 
Stamford New Road, 
Altrincham Cheshire 
WA14 1EP 
London. 
United Kingdom.


OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION.


It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic

online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held this AUGUST 2009, in London UK. Where in your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of Ј450,000.00. 


They are arranged in this format below: 

CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES

1st. 2 Ј850,000.00 pounds each 
2nd. 8 Ј450,000.00 pounds each 
3rd. 13 Ј350,000.00 pounds each 
4th. 27 Ј250,000.00 pounds each 


We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification, processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you. It is important to note that your award information was released with
the following particulars attached to it. 


(1) Award numbers: MLAT#2009 
(2) Email ticket numbers: 1587-5896-4598-87, 
(3) Batch numbers: 450THL#2009 
(4) The file reference numbers: MLY-Y/250-450890 
{5} Serial Numbers: McST/776/ML10101 


For verification purpose be sure to include: 


VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM.


(1) Your Full Names: 

(2) Your Contact Address: 

(3) Your Nationality/Country: 

(4) Your Telephone number: 

(5) Sex: 

(6) Age. : 

(7) Occupation: 


To file for your claim, Please contact your Validating Officer for VALIDATION of your winning within Twenty-nine working days of this winning notification. Winnings that are not validated within Twenty-nine working days of winning notification are termed void and invalid. You are required to mention the above particulars of your award in every correspondence to enable the Agent validate your winning. 


**************************************************  ***********************************************
Foreign Transfer Manager
Sir Richard Rovers
Microsoft Corporation Company
Phone Contact: TEL: +44 704 577 1449 
                     TEL: +44 703 596 1821                     
Email: microsftsecuritydepartment@windowslive.com

**************************************************  ***********************************************


The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. The Microsoft Window lottery has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers.


As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Microsoft lottery has reached a decision from headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the
Canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both the double claimer and the real winner, as it is taken that the real winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize.


Once again on behalf of all our staff, 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Sincerely, 
MICROSOFT DIRECTORATE UNIT 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I have a fund which is I need to transfer over your country, amouut of US$8.3M (Eight Million Three Hundred‏
From:  Odum Paduwa (odumpaduwa24@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 29, 2009 8 :31: 03 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend,

In confidence and trust I propose this profitable business transaction to you I work with African Development Bank (A.D.B).Audit in the Bank conducted few years ago revealed that a sum of USD$8.3million was in our Bank unclaimed,I investigated and found out that the owner perished in an air crash since 1997 along side his next of Kin. 

The name of the deceased Customer is Mr. Park Yunjung, from Korea. He naturalised in our Country for years before he perished along with his next of kin with Korean Air Line, flight number 801 with the whole passengers on the 6th of august 1997 and for your perusal you can view this site http://www.cnn.com/WORLD/9708/06/guam.passenger.list. He was a contractor and also the major supplier of Agricultural Equipments in West Africa. 

I am soliciting your assistance to see that this transaction is successfully completed, and subsequent upon will be invested in your country .Everything has been put in place for a hitch-free transaction. 

Hoping to have a mutual business relationship. 

 I wait your urgent response.Email me with this address odum_paduwa@terra.com

  African  Development Bank(A.D.B).
Mr.Odum Paduwa.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(no subject)‏
From:  UKNL (info@meriti.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 29, 2009 7:16:19 PM 
To:   

  -- A lump sum of (£1,500,000.00GBP) have been credited to yourE-mailAddress.Congrats...Confirm this receipt by contacting yourName:___Address:___Age:___Sex:___Occupation:__  _Tel/Fax:___Country,Chooseyour claims option.(1)Courier Delivery (2)Bank TransferCongratulationsagain from all our staff

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Get back to me asap‏
From:  Charity Raman (chairtyr@googlemail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 29, 2009 6:18:29 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend,

I am Mrs.Charity Raman the wife of Mr.Salim Raman my husband worked with the Chevron/Texaco in Qatar for twenty years before he died in the year 2006.We were married for ten years without a child.My Husband died after a brief illness that lasted for only two weeks.

Since his death I decided not to re-marry or get a child outside my matrimonial home. When my late husband was alive he deposited some amount of Money with a security /saving company. The Security/saving company and the management just wrote me as the beneficiary to come forward to sign for the release of this fund or rather issue a letter of authorization to somebody to receive it on my behalf if I can not come over.

Presently, I'm in a hospital in the United Kingdom where I have been undergoing treatment for esophageal cancer. My doctors have told me that I have only a few months to live. It is my last wish to see this money distributed to charity organizations any where in Asia...Cambodia, Indonesia and India or any part of the world of your choice provided the money is used for what I told you. Because relatives and friends have plundered so much of my wealth since my illness, I cannot live with the agony of entrusting this huge responsibility to any of them.

Please, I'm seeking for any honest person who will get the Funds from the Security and saving company. And will use this money to fund the poor, orphanages, widows and charity organizations.I took this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit this money and I don't want my husband's hard earned money to be misused by his greedy relatives. I don't want a situation where this money will be used in an ungodly manner. Hence the reason for taking this bold decision. I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going.

Due to  the state of my health. I don't need any telephone communication .As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the director of the security /saving company with the letter i will give you as he will be the one to assist you in laying claims for this funds.
Please contact me through this email: (charityrama@gmail.com) for further detail.

Yours Truly,
Mrs.Charity Raman

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Lucky Email Draw (#1418)‏
From:  Snow, Mitchell (MAM) (msnow@miamiartmuseum.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 29, 2009 1:18:19 PM 
To:   

You Have Won 850,000 GBP Contact : Mr Gary Falikson,
Tel: +447045728070 , Email: europeanclaimofficer@yahoo.com.hk

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

£1,000,000.00 GBP‏
From:  The uknl (info@uk.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 28, 2009 11 :31: 32 PM 
To:   

Congrats...You are the winner of One Million Pounds Sterling's: Send yourinformation to Mr. Michael Smith at ( mr.michaelsmith22@9.cn ). Name: Age:Address, Phone, Country.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PAYMENT-ATM411‏
From:  MR RICHARD EZE (premier@apcn.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 28, 2009 4:16:08 PM 
To:   

ATM INTERNATIONAL CREDIT SETTLEMENT 

OFFICE OF THE DIRECTOR OF OPERATION 

OFFICE OF THE PRESIDENCY 

OCEANIC BANK (PLC ) OF NIGERIA 


ATTENTION HONORABLE BENEFICIARY 


THIS IS TO OFFICIALLY INFORM YOU THAT WE HAVE VERIFIED YOUR CONTRACT INHERITANCE FILE AND FOUND OUT THAT WHY YOU HAVE NOT RECEIVED YOUR PAYMENT IS BECAUSE YOU HAVE NOT FULFILLED THE OBLIGATIONS GIVEN TO YOU IN RESPECT OF YOUR CONTRACT/INHERITANCE PAYMENT. 


SECONDLY WE HAVE BEEN INFORMED THAT YOU ARE STILL DEALING WITH THE NONE OFFICIALS IN THE BANK ALL YOUR 

ATTEMPT TO SECURE THE RELEASE OF THE FUND TO YOU. WE WISH TO ADVISE YOU THAT SUCH AN ILLEGAL ACT LIKE THIS HAVE TO STOP IF YOU WISHES TO RECEIVE YOUR PAYMENT SINCE WE HAVE DECIDED TO BRING A SOLUTION TO YOUR PROBLEM. RIGHT NOW WE HAVE ARRANGED YOUR PAYMENT THROUGH OUR SWIFT CARD PAYMENT CENTER ASIA PACIFIC, THAT IS THE LATEST INSTRUCTION FROM MR. PRESIDENT,UMARU MUSA YAR'ADUA (GCFR) PRESIDENT FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA AND FEDERAL MINISTRY OF FINANCE. 


THIS CARD CENTER WILL SEND YOU AN ATM CARD WHICH YOU WILL USE TO WITHDRAW YOUR MONEY IN ANY ATM MACHINE IN ANY PART OF THE WORLD,BUT THE MAXIMUM IS ONE THOUSAND FIVE HUNDRED DOLLARS PER DAY, SO IF YOU LIKE TO RECIEVE YOUR FUND THIS WAY PLEASE LET US KNOW BY CONTACTING THE CARD PAYMENT CENTER AND ALSO SEND THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION TO HIM IN ORDER HIM TO PROCEED IMMEDIATELY: 


1. FULL NAME_________________ 

2. PHONE AND FAX NUMBER_________________ 

3. ADDRESS WERE YOU WANT THEM TO SEND 

THE ATM CARD TO(P.O BOX NOT ACCEPTABLE)_________________ 

4. YOUR AGE AND CURRENT OCCUPATION_________________ 

5. A COPY OF YOUR IDENTIFICATION _________________ 


HOWEVER, KINDLY FIND BELOW THE CONTACT PERSON: 


DR JAMES UGO. 

DIRECTOR ATM DEPARTMENT CENTRE 

(OCEANIC BANK INTERNATIONAL PLC) 

TELEPHONE:+234-8068694458 

EMAIL ::o: ceanicplcatm@sify.com


THE ATM CARD PAYMENT CENTER HAS BEEN MANDATED TO ISSUE OUT $8,300,000.00 AS PART PAYMENT FOR THIS FISCAL YEAR 2009. ALSO FOR YOUR INFORMATION, YOU HAVE TO STOP ANY FURTHER COMMUNICATION WITH ANY OTHER PERSON(S) OR OFFICE(s) TO AVOID ANY HITCHES IN RECEIVING YOUR ATM PAYMENT. 

FOR ORAL DISCUSSION, I CAN BE REACHED ON OR EMAIL ME BACK AS SOON AS YOU RECEIVE THIS IMPORTANT MESSAGE FOR FURTHER DIRECTION AND ALSO UPDATE ME ON ANY DEVELOPMENT FROM THE ABOVE MENTIONED OFFICE. 

NOTE THAT BECAUSE OF IMPOSTORS, WE HEREBY ISSUED YOU OUR CODE OF CONDUCT, WHICH IS (ATM-411) SO YOU HAVE TO INDICATE THIS CODE WHEN CONTACTING THE CARD CENTER BY USING IT AS YOUR SUBJECT. 


BEST REGARDS, 

MR RICHARD EZE 

SPECIAL ADVISER TO THE PRESIDENT 

FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PAYMENT-ATM411‏
From:  MR RICHARD EZE (premier@apcn.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 28, 2009 4:16:08 PM 
To:   

ATM INTERNATIONAL CREDIT SETTLEMENT 

OFFICE OF THE DIRECTOR OF OPERATION 

OFFICE OF THE PRESIDENCY 

OCEANIC BANK (PLC ) OF NIGERIA 


ATTENTION HONORABLE BENEFICIARY 


THIS IS TO OFFICIALLY INFORM YOU THAT WE HAVE VERIFIED YOUR CONTRACT INHERITANCE FILE AND FOUND OUT THAT WHY YOU HAVE NOT RECEIVED YOUR PAYMENT IS BECAUSE YOU HAVE NOT FULFILLED THE OBLIGATIONS GIVEN TO YOU IN RESPECT OF YOUR CONTRACT/INHERITANCE PAYMENT. 


SECONDLY WE HAVE BEEN INFORMED THAT YOU ARE STILL DEALING WITH THE NONE OFFICIALS IN THE BANK ALL YOUR 

ATTEMPT TO SECURE THE RELEASE OF THE FUND TO YOU. WE WISH TO ADVISE YOU THAT SUCH AN ILLEGAL ACT LIKE THIS HAVE TO STOP IF YOU WISHES TO RECEIVE YOUR PAYMENT SINCE WE HAVE DECIDED TO BRING A SOLUTION TO YOUR PROBLEM. RIGHT NOW WE HAVE ARRANGED YOUR PAYMENT THROUGH OUR SWIFT CARD PAYMENT CENTER ASIA PACIFIC, THAT IS THE LATEST INSTRUCTION FROM MR. PRESIDENT,UMARU MUSA YAR'ADUA (GCFR) PRESIDENT FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA AND FEDERAL MINISTRY OF FINANCE. 


THIS CARD CENTER WILL SEND YOU AN ATM CARD WHICH YOU WILL USE TO WITHDRAW YOUR MONEY IN ANY ATM MACHINE IN ANY PART OF THE WORLD,BUT THE MAXIMUM IS ONE THOUSAND FIVE HUNDRED DOLLARS PER DAY, SO IF YOU LIKE TO RECIEVE YOUR FUND THIS WAY PLEASE LET US KNOW BY CONTACTING THE CARD PAYMENT CENTER AND ALSO SEND THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION TO HIM IN ORDER HIM TO PROCEED IMMEDIATELY: 


1. FULL NAME_________________ 

2. PHONE AND FAX NUMBER_________________ 

3. ADDRESS WERE YOU WANT THEM TO SEND 

THE ATM CARD TO(P.O BOX NOT ACCEPTABLE)_________________ 

4. YOUR AGE AND CURRENT OCCUPATION_________________ 

5. A COPY OF YOUR IDENTIFICATION _________________ 


HOWEVER, KINDLY FIND BELOW THE CONTACT PERSON: 


DR JAMES UGO. 

DIRECTOR ATM DEPARTMENT CENTRE 

(OCEANIC BANK INTERNATIONAL PLC) 

TELEPHONE:+234-8068694458 

EMAIL ::o: ceanicplcatm@sify.com


THE ATM CARD PAYMENT CENTER HAS BEEN MANDATED TO ISSUE OUT $8,300,000.00 AS PART PAYMENT FOR THIS FISCAL YEAR 2009. ALSO FOR YOUR INFORMATION, YOU HAVE TO STOP ANY FURTHER COMMUNICATION WITH ANY OTHER PERSON(S) OR OFFICE(s) TO AVOID ANY HITCHES IN RECEIVING YOUR ATM PAYMENT. 

FOR ORAL DISCUSSION, I CAN BE REACHED ON OR EMAIL ME BACK AS SOON AS YOU RECEIVE THIS IMPORTANT MESSAGE FOR FURTHER DIRECTION AND ALSO UPDATE ME ON ANY DEVELOPMENT FROM THE ABOVE MENTIONED OFFICE. 

NOTE THAT BECAUSE OF IMPOSTORS, WE HEREBY ISSUED YOU OUR CODE OF CONDUCT, WHICH IS (ATM-411) SO YOU HAVE TO INDICATE THIS CODE WHEN CONTACTING THE CARD CENTER BY USING IT AS YOUR SUBJECT. 


BEST REGARDS, 

MR RICHARD EZE 

SPECIAL ADVISER TO THE PRESIDENT 

FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Business Proposal.‏
From:  moussa diallo (officialism@yandex.ru)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 28, 2009 12:04:09 AM 
To:  officialism@yandex.ru 

Attn: Dear Friend, I am the Manager Officials "bank of africa" Ouagadougou Burkina-Faso and i want to inquire whether you can handle this transaction of presenting you as the next of kin to our late customer over his US $15 million dollars?  Thanks, and i patiently awaiting your reply for more details. Mr. Moussa Diallo.Section: Ouaga BF.bank-of-africa.net

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION.‏
From:  MICROSOFT WINDOWS LOTTERY (microsecuritydept2009@windowslive.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 27, 2009 4 :31: 11 PM 
To:   

Microsoft Promotion Award Team 
Dr.Helen Gibson 
Stamford New Road, 
Altrincham Cheshire 
WA14 1EP 
London. 
United Kingdom. 

OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION. 


It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held this AUGUST 2009, in London UK. Where in your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of £450,000.00. 





They are arranged in this format below: 
CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES
1st. 2 £850,000.00 pounds each 
2nd. 8 £450,000.00 pounds each 
3rd. 13 £350,000.00 pounds each 
4th. 27 £250,000.00 pounds each 

We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification, processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you. It is important to note that your award information was released with the following particulars attached to it. 

(1) Award numbers: MLAT#2009 
(2) Email ticket numbers: 1587-5896-4598-87, 
(3) Batch numbers: 450THL#2009 
(4) Winning Cheque Credited to file ICB/WT/00876 
{5} Serial Numbers: McST/776/ML10101 
For verification purpose be sure to include: 

VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM. 
(1) Your Full Names: 
(2) Your Contact Address: 
(3) Your Nationality/Country: 
(4) Your Telephone number: 
(5) Sex: 
(6) Age. : 
(7) Occupation: 

To file for your claim, Please contact your Validating Officer for VALIDATION of your winning within Twenty-nine working days of this winning notification. Winnings that are not validated within Twenty-nine working days of winning notification are termed void and invalid. You are required to mention the above particulars of your award in every correspondence to enable the Agent validate your winning.

**************************************************  *********************************************** 
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
SIR RICHARD SCHOLES
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK).
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR
CALL: :+447045756787 
:+447045756787 
Email: enquiry@richardscholes.co.cc 
**************************************************  *********************************************** 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. The Microsoft Window lottery has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers. 


As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Microsoft lottery has reached a decision from headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the Canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both the double claimer and the real winner, as it is taken that the real winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize. 

Once again on behalf of all our staff, 
CONGRATULATIONS!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
Sincerely, 
MICROSOFT DIRECTORATE UNIT 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Award!!‏
From:  Hyundai (bodyco@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 27, 2009 11 :11: 39 AM 
To:  hym.com@bellnet.ca 

Congrats... you have won, confirm receipt by sending your name,address, age, phone number etc to (donnelld@tlen.pl)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Award!!‏
From:  ©Hyundai (bodyco@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 27, 2009 7:55:30 AM 
To:  hym.com@bellnet.ca 

Congrats... you have won, confirm receipt by sending your name,address, age, phone number etc to Donnell Duncan(donnelld@tlen.pl),Tel:+44 70457 09552

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Greetings From Barrister John Anderson‏
From:  Barrister John Anderson (suzettem@wordsanddeeds.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 27, 2009 7:13:15 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 Attention...txt (1.7 KB)  


Dear Friend, Please Kindly Open the attachment to view my message.  Anticipating your prompt response.  Yours in service, Barrister John Anderson.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR TRUST‏
From:  ali zango (ali_zan_003@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 26, 2009 8:03:07 PM 
To:   


FROM THE DESK OF : MR. ALI ZANGO
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING SECTION, 
BANK OF AFRICA  ( B.O.A)
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO,WEST AFRICA. 

I am MR. ALI ZANGO bill and exchange manager with the BANK OF AFRICA .(B.O.A) I need your assistance in transferring the sum of ($7.5)million into your account within 14 banking days. 

This account belongs  to a foreign customer by name, Mr Paul Louis Halley who died along with his entire family in a plane crash. 

I agree that 40% of this money will be for you in respect of the provision of a foreign account,50% for me while 10%  is  for establishing of foundation for the less privilleges in your country .

Thereafter, I will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage indicated.  Reply me if interested.This is my personal email address:

Your name in full........
Your country..............
Your age................
Your cell phone......... 
Your occupation...........
Your sex...............

I await for your urgent response.

Thanks
 MR. ALI ZANGO

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR HELP WITH TRUST.‏
From:  reda abdallah (rrrrabdallah2@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 26, 2009 5:50:29 PM 
To:   

I NEED YOUR HELP WITH TRUST. 

 Dear Good Friend,

I am Mr.Reda Abdallah, The Chief Auditor/Information Manager, In-Charge of Foreign Unit of our bank and i have had the intent to contact you over this financial transaction/transfer worth the sum of Twenty Nine Million Two Hundred Thousand U.S Dollars (US$29.2M)for our progress and richness.This is an abandoned sum that belongs to our late foreign customer (an International Billionaire Businessman) who died in plane crash disaster since five years ago along with his wife.

I was opportuned to see the deceased deposit file bearing this huge amount of money when i was inspecting the dated and current customers files in other to sign and submit to the entire bank management for an official validation / re-documentation against the statement approval to the account holders for the year. In a swift investigation carried out by me, i found out that non of the deceased relative is aware of the abandoned fund except his late wife.  
As a result of that, it is an extremely confidential matter between me and you.

Hence you are a foreigner to our country, you are authorized by our Banking law to apply and claim the fund into your account as the NEXT-OF-KIN to the deceased. For assisting me to get the fund transferred into your bank account, the ratio of 40% of the total sum is for your share whereas 60% is for me as business pioneer.

Please i need your urgent response on assurance of trust that you will not deny my right of the share once the fund gets into your account because i am a poor civil servant who depend on little monthly salary. That you are the one who will help me to get visa to your country immediately i resign from my work on the instant of the transfer into
your account.

If you are realy sure of your integerity, trustworthy, and confidentiality,
reply urgently and to prove that, include your particulars as follows.


Your Full Names...................
Occupation...........................
Age   .....................................
Marrital Status.......................
Personal Phone No...............
Country....................
 In sincerity,
Mr.Reda Abdallah  PHONE NUMBER +226 78 10 29 55

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Sir / Madam Please read.‏
From:  peter ohakosim (peter_201ohakosim@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 26, 2009 2:45:07 AM 
To:   

 Dear Sir / Madam Please read. 

It is my sincere pleasure  at this moment to exhibit my total trust bestowed on you in accordance to my Proposed partnership relationship with you  of which I am fully convinced that you will really welcome my partnership with you in this transaction  Being very sceptical about dealing with Africans in such transaction, Ranging from the height of fraudulent activities encompassing the African communities. Now it is my Godly nursed intention to prove myself to you that I am very much different from others which you must have come across. I hereby attested my accepted conclusion to take upon my gentle self and to join hands together to cover any unforeseen expenses that may be involved here till the Final Transfer of the Funds to our Correspondent Bank before its Final remittance into your Nominated Bank Account. This is to convince you of my spirited acceptance to have you as a confidant in a business of this magnitude knowing that you will not turn me down come-what-may, regarding this Claim/Transfer to boost my planned establishment of a funding Company out of Africa . In other Words, I went into a more concrete arrangement in couriering to your doorstep, a total of US$13.7Million Dollars through INTER-BANK TRANSFER. This amount of Money belongs to our Deceased Customer as there were no claims over this Dormant Balance Account for a period of many Years.Therefore, I am in need of a Reliable Partner that would come forward to put claims over the Funds for its Transfer into his/her Foreign Bank Account. This is because I am the Director of Foreign Remittance Department of my Bank (BOA) for secures Transfer of these Funds without any Hindrances. All I am expecting from you, as a matter of greatest urgency and importance is your sincerity and Honesty as I have some of the Needed Legal Documents to prove that this Business is Lawful for its onward Remittance.  I urgently want you to send all the demanded Personal Information’s below to me as soon as you receive this PROPOSAL in order to show your readiness and Willingness in this Proposed Business.  

        BELOW ARE THE NEEDED PERSONAL INFORMATIONS 
1) Your Full Name.......................... ...2) Your Age........................... ............3) Your Mobile and Home Phone Number…………..4) Your Fax Number………………..... 
5) Your Country of Nationality………………............. .6) Your Occupation.................... ........7) Sex........................... .....................8) ALTERNATIVE E-MAIL ADDRESS / 
Finally, you have to keep this Proposal confidential and secret from your Relations, Partners and Colleagues for our success in this Transaction as the basis of this Business is Secrecy. I promise you that I would protect your Personal Interest as this Business is 100% risk-free.Therefore, I want you to express your interest to engage in this Business with me because your share is 40% of the Funds in Question so that I can send to you the TEXT OF APPLICATION which you have to Fill and send to the E-mail Address of the Bank. 
I look forward for your immediate Positive response.  

My regards to you and the family, 
Mr Peter Ohakosim.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Award numbers: MLAT#2009.‏
From:  ONLINE PROMOTION AWARD (info@sirrichardrovers.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, August 26, 2009 1:21:32 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 img1.jpg (7.0 KB)  


Microsoft Promotion Award Team 
Dr.Helen Gibson 
Stamford New Road, 
Altrincham Cheshire 
WA14 1EP 
London. 
United Kingdom.


OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION.


It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by 

Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held this AUGUST 2009, in London UK. Where in your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of Ј450,000.00. 


They are arranged in this format below: 

CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES

1st. 2 Ј850,000.00 pounds each 
2nd. 8 Ј450,000.00 pounds each 
3rd. 13 Ј350,000.00 pounds each 
4th. 27 Ј250,000.00 pounds each 


We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification, processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you. It is important to note that your award information was released with
the following particulars attached to it. 


(1) Award numbers: MLAT#2009 
(2) Email ticket numbers: 1587-5896-4598-87, 
(3) Batch numbers: 450THL#2009 
(4) The file reference numbers: MLY-Y/250-450890 
{5} Serial Numbers: McST/776/ML10101 


For verification purpose be sure to include: 


VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM.


(1) Your Full Names: 

(2) Your Contact Address: 

(3) Your Nationality/Country: 

(4) Your Telephone number: 

(5) Sex: 

(6) Age. : 

(7) Occupation: 


To file for your claim, Please contact your Validating Officer for VALIDATION of your winning within Twenty-nine working days of this winning notification. Winnings that are not validated within Twenty-nine working days of winning notification are termed void and invalid. You are required to mention the above particulars of your award in every correspondence to enable the Agent validate your winning. 


**************************************************  ***********************************************
Foreign Transfer Manager
Sir Richard Scholes
Microsoft Corporation Company
Phone Contact: TEL: +44 704 577 1449 
                     TEL: +44 703 596 1821                     
Email: enquiry@richardscholes.co.cc

**************************************************  ***********************************************


The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. The Microsoft Window lottery has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers.


As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Microsoft lottery has reached a decision from headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the
Canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both the double claimer and the real winner, as it is taken that the real winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize.


Once again on behalf of all our staff, 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Sincerely, 
MICROSOFT DIRECTORATE UNIT 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Award numbers: MLAT#2009.‏
From:  ONLINE PROMOTION AWARD (info@sirrichardrovers.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, August 25, 2009 10 :22: 04 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 img1.jpg (7.0 KB)  


Microsoft Promotion Award Team 
Dr.Helen Gibson 
Stamford New Road, 
Altrincham Cheshire 
WA14 1EP 
London. 
United Kingdom.


OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION.


It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we



congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held this AUGUST 2009, in London UK. Where in your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of Ј450,000.00. 


They are arranged in this format below: 

CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES

1st. 2 Ј850,000.00 pounds each 
2nd. 8 Ј450,000.00 pounds each 
3rd. 13 Ј350,000.00 pounds each 
4th. 27 Ј250,000.00 pounds each 


We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification, processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you. It is important to note that your award information was released with
the following particulars attached to it. 


(1) Award numbers: MLAT#2009 
(2) Email ticket numbers: 1587-5896-4598-87, 
(3) Batch numbers: 450THL#2009 
(4) The file reference numbers: MLY-Y/250-450890 
{5} Serial Numbers: McST/776/ML10101 


For verification purpose be sure to include: 


VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM.


(1) Your Full Names: 

(2) Your Contact Address: 

(3) Your Nationality/Country: 

(4) Your Telephone number: 

(5) Sex: 

(6) Age. : 

(7) Occupation: 


To file for your claim, Please contact your Validating Officer for VALIDATION of your winning within Twenty-nine working days of this winning notification. Winnings that are not validated within Twenty-nine working days of winning notification are termed void and invalid. You are required to mention the above particulars of your award in every correspondence to enable the Agent validate your winning. 


**************************************************  ***********************************************
Foreign Transfer Manager
Sir Richard Scholes
Microsoft Corporation Company
Phone Contact: TEL: +44 704 577 1449 
                     TEL: +44 703 596 1821                     
Email: enquiry@richardscholes.co.cc

**************************************************  ***********************************************


The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. The Microsoft Window lottery has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers.


As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Microsoft lottery has reached a decision from headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the
Canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both the double claimer and the real winner, as it is taken that the real winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize.


Once again on behalf of all our staff, 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Sincerely, 
MICROSOFT DIRECTORATE UNIT 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

We have been ask to deliver your parcel to this address please‏
From:  UPS COURIER DELIVERY (info@ups.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 25, 2009 9 :53: 10 PM 
To:  dr@hotmail.com 

We have been ask to deliver your parcel to this address pleaseconfirm once more for proper clarification to avoid any mistake Contact the UPS COURIER SERVICE with the email below for the shipment status: ups-post-uk@post.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Mrs Aisha Mohammed.‏
From:  aisha mohammed (aishaa010@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 25, 2009 9:14:25 PM 
To:   

From Mrs Aisha Mohammed.
Burkina Faso West Africa.
01 B.P 528 B.P 03 Burkina faso..  

Assalamu  Alaikum

With Due Respect And Humanity, I was compelled to write to you under a humanitarian ground. My name is Mrs Aisha Mohammed. From Iceland, I am 68yrs old; I am married to late Engr.Alahaji Mohammed Shaheed who worked on Gold Company in Burkina Faso West Africa. Before he retired in the year 2002. He died in the year 2005 after a Cardiac Arteries Operation.

We were married for 36 years without a child. And Recently, My Doctor told me that I would not last for the next six months due to my cancer problem (cancer of the lever and stroke). When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of $7.3.Million in one of the finance firm here in Ouagadougou capital of Burkina Faso West Africa for safe keeping.

Presently this money is still in the Vault of the finance firm.Having known my condition I decided to hand over this money to you, if you know that you will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein. 

I want that you to use this money according to the desire of my late. husband to help the Less privilaged,orphanages,and propagating the word of Allah. I took this decision because I don’t have any child that will inherit this money, And I don’t want in away where this money will be used in an unGodly way. This is why I am taking this decision to hand you over this money.  

I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I want you to always remember me in your daily prayers because of my up coming Cancer Surgery.
Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I have Stated herein. Hope to receive your urgent reply. Due to the present condition of my health, I was warned by my doctor to avoid receiving or making any call. You can always reach me 
through this my private email address. mrsaishamohammed@voila.fr 

Yours Sister in Islam, 
Mrs Aisha Mohammed.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greetings my dear,‏
From:  lissa ubamuo (lissa01ubamuo@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 25, 2009 3 :35: 21 PM 
To:   



-- 
Hello dear,How are you today?
My name is Lissa,

I am 22 years old girl,  I viewed your profile at  google website .I also join this site in contact as to satisfy my love life and satch for the real happiness of life. so I will like to hear from you and also disclose myself in details.
Hopping to hear your good responds.

Thank you,
Lissa.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend‏
From:  fattah abdul (fattah_abdul_49@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 25, 2009 8:14:04 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend

     This Message Might Meet You In Utmost Surprise. However, It's Just My Urgent Need For Foreign Partner That Made Me To Contact You For This Transaction. I Am A Banker By Profession And Currently Holding The Post Of Foreign Remittance In Our Bank. I Have The Opportunity Of Transferring The Left Over Funds ($12.5.Million.Usd) Of One Of My Bank Clients Who Died Along With His Entire Family In Plane Crash On 31Th July 2000.You Can Confirm The Geniuses Of The Deceased Death.

Hence, I Am Inviting You For A Business Deal Where This Money Can Be Shared Between Us In The Ratio Of 50/40 / 10% For Any income expenses that will come During the transfer, If You Agree To My Business Proposal. Further Details Of The Transfer Will Be Forwarded To You As Soon As I Receive Your Retun mail Have A Great Day.You Call Me On My Private Line (00226 75 35 70 30).thanks.

Yours,
Mr Fattah Abdul. The Bill Exchange Manager Of (BANK OF AFRICA) (BOA).

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Update: Receive Your Payment‏
From:  Calvin Johnson (kavjohnson015@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 24, 2009 10:48:18 PM 
To:  dr_@hotmail.com 

Updated:   Receive Your Payment  
By your host:   Calvin Johnson 

Date:   Monday August 24, 2009  
Time:   6:00 pm - 7:00 pm  (GMT +00:00 GMT Britain, Ireland, Portugal)  
Location:   PPDS  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation update 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Inc. All Rights Reserved | Terms of Service | Privacy Policy

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Update: Receive Your Payment‏
From:  Calvin Johnson (kavjohnson015@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 24, 2009 10:39:33 PM 
To:  dr_@hotmail.com 

Updated:   Receive Your Payment  
By your host:   Calvin Johnson 

Date:   Monday August 24, 2009  
Time:   6:00 pm - 7:00 pm  (GMT +00:00 GMT Britain, Ireland, Portugal)  
Location:   PPDS  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation update 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Inc. All Rights Reserved | Terms of Service | Privacy Policy

----------


## om faisal

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Update: Receive Your Payment‏
From:  Calvin Johnson (kavjohnson015@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 24, 2009 10 :32: 00 PM 
To:  dr_@hotmail.com 

Updated:   Receive Your Payment  
By your host:   Calvin Johnson 

Date:   Monday August 24, 2009  
Time:   6:00 pm - 7:00 pm  (GMT +00:00 GMT Britain, Ireland, Portugal)  
Location:   PPDS  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation update 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Inc. All Rights Reserved | Terms of Service | Privacy Policy

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CLAIM YOU LOTTERY AWARD:BATCH No: 12/25/0034‏
From:  UK NATIONAL LOTTERY (ukho@live.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 27, 2009 5 :59: 39 AM 
To:  hytham62@hotmail.com 

The National LotteryP O Box 1010 Liverpool,L70 1NL UNITED KINGDOM(Customer Services) REF: KPC/9080118308/02/TCABATCH No: 12/25/0034TICKET No:20511465463-7644SERIAL No:S/N-00168LUCKY No:07 . 08 . 27 . 37 . 40 . 46 . [01] Bonus Ball FINAL NOTIFICATIONWe are pleased to inform you of the result of the winners of the UKNATIONAL LOTTERY ONLINE PROMO PROGRAM, held on 20th July 2009.Theprocess was carried out through a random selection from a database of over250,000 email addresses drawn across the world. You have therefore been approved for a lump sum pay out of ?3,000,000(Three Million Pounds Sterling) in cash credited to fileUKNL-L/200-26937.To file for your claim, pleasecontact our claims agent: Mr.Gerald ClarkE-mail:ukho@live.co.ukFax Number:+44-8704713858Tel Number:+44-7011137080 Provide him with the information below:1.Full Name:2.Full Address:3.Marital Status:4.Occupation:5.Age:6.Sex:7.Nationality:8.Co  untry Of Residence:9.Telephone Number: INDICATE PREFERRED MODE OF PRIZE COLLECTION ::(: A)ON-LINE WIRE TRANSFER to your designated Bank Account.(B) CERTIFIED BANK CHEQUE. To file for your claim, kindly contact your claims agent with the belowdetails for processing of your claims and send the required information tohim. Mr.Gerald ClarkE-mail:ukho@live.co.ukFax Number:+44-8704713858Tel Number:+44-7011137080  Congratulations once more from all members and staff of this program.Sincerely,Mr.Fred BakerYou must be 16 or over to play or claim a prize.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATTENTION INTERNET USER...YOU WON!!!‏
From:  AUSTRALIAN PROGRAM 2009 (aupro2009@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 26, 2009 6:39:29 PM 
To:   



FROM: THE DESK OF THE VICE PRESIDENT INTERNATIONAL
PROMOTIONS/PRIZE AWARDS DEPARTMENT AUSTRALIAN
INTERNATIONAL SWEEPSTAKES LOTTERY CORPORATION;

DATE:25/08/2009
REF NUMBER: 475061725
BATCH NUMBER: 7056490902/188
WINNING NUMBER: GB8701/LPRC

CONGRATULATION! CONGRATULATION!! CONGRATULATION!!!

Dear Sir / Madam,

We are delighted to inform you of your prize release on the 10th August 2009 from the AUSTRALIA INTERNATIONAL LOTTERY PROGRAM, Which is fully based on an electronic selection of winners using their E-mail addresses, your email was attached to ticket number; 47061725 07056490902 serial number 7741137002. This batch draws the lucky numbers as follows 5-13-33-37-42 bonus number 17, which consequently
won the lottery in the second category. You have been approved a lump sum pay of US$1,000,000.00 (ONE MILLION UNITED STATES DOLLARS) in Cash credit file ref: ILP/HW 47509/02 from the total Cash prize OF $16.700,000,00 that is shared amongst eight Lucky winners in this category .

All participants were selected through computer balloting system drawn form Nine hundred thousand E-mail addresses from Canada, Australia, United States, Asia, Europe, Russians, Middle East, Africa and Oceania Part of our international promotions program, which is Conducted annually. This Lottery was promoted and Sponsored by a conglomerate of some multinational Companies as part of their social responsibility to the Citizens in the communities where they have Operational base.

Furthermore your detail (e-mail address) falls within our representative office in Africa as indicated in your play coupon and your prize of US$1,000,000.00 will be released to you from this regional branch office in AFRICA. We hope with part of your prize, you will Participate in our end of year high stakes for US$1.3 Billion international draws.

HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE:
Simply contact your fudiciary Agent,
Mr. Russell Daniel
EMAIL: rusdan89@gmail.com


WINNERS APPLICATION FORM FOR PAYMENT.

NAME IN FULL

ADDRESS

OCCUPATION

SEX

MARITAL STATUS

DATE OF BIRTH

NATIONALITY

TELEPHONE

AMOUNT WON

DATE WON

NOTE: All winnings must be claimed within twenty days from today.After this date all unclaimed funds would be donated to charity homes .Remember to quote you reference information in all correspondence with your payment.

Congratulations once again on your winnings!!!

Best Regards
Rev Sholes Duck
Co-coordinator Australian Lottery International.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL‏
From:  johnboy@virginbroadband.com.au 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 26, 2009 10 :22: 51 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend, My name is Mrs. Larisa Sosnitskaya, Personal Assistant to Mr. Boris MikhailKhodorkovsky, the arrested Chairman / CEO of Yukos Oil and Bank Menatep SPBin Russia who is presently in jail. I have the documents of a large amount of funds which he handed over to mebefore he was detained and tried in Russia for financing political parties(the Union of Right Forces, led by Boris Nemtsov and Yabloko, a Liberal /Social Democratic Party led by Gregor Yavlinsky) opposed to the Governmentof Mr. Vladmir Putin, the current President of Russia, thereby leading tothe freezing of his finances and assets.You can read more about his ordeal from the following sites: Http://www.supportmbk.comHttp://news...ss/3042850.stm After searching through the books of your Country's Chambers of Commerceand Industries here in Russia, I am contacting you to assist me tore-profile the funds and equally invest same on his behalf. The totalamount of funds to be re-profiled is FORTY SIX MILLION UNITED STATE DOLLARS(USD$46,000,000.00) and you will be paid 20% for your management services. As soon as I receive your acceptance through my personal email address:  larisa.sosnitskaya24@googlemail.com I will send you the necessary details and my personal identificationdocuments and please if you are not interested please do not reply back.This transaction will demand absolute secrecy from you. Yours Sincerely,Mrs. Larisa Sosnitskaya

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  EXXON-MOBIL OIL COMPANY/COLEGAS OIL COMPANY (info.exxonmobil5@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 25, 2009 7:44:27 PM 
To:   



EXXON-MOBIL OIL COMPANY/COLEGAS OIL COMPANY
PLOT 1 - 16 EXXON-MOBIL LAYOUT,
WUSE ZONE 2,WUSE, ABUJA. NIGERIA.

Attn: Selectee

OFFICIAL CASH PRIZE WINNING NOTIFICATION.

You have just won $852,000.00 USD. (EIGHT HUNDRED AND FIFTY TWO THOUSAND DOLLARS) in cash in the on-going EXXON-MOBIL OIL COMPANY/COLEGAS OIL COMPANY Awards Promo. You are to Contact Mr. Fred Peterson immediately at info.exxonmobil6@sify.com or call (+234) 806-137-3277,for more information and proceedures of claim.

Your verification number is: (EM-389-6373,FGN/P-073-92).

CLAIM REQUIREMENTS;

Your Full name:
Full Contact Address:
Telephone number/Mobile number:


Yours Sincerely,
Online Co-ordinator.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Hello Friend‏
From:  Mr. Mohamed Yakob Karim (mohamedyakobkarim12@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 24, 2009 2:37:03 AM 
To:   

  TEL: +60176194170EMAIL:mohamedyakobkarim12@yahoo.com.hk Hello Friend I will first and foremost apologize for contacting you using this medium andalso for any inconveniences this email might bring to you due to the nature ofthe content of this letter coming from a person without referral and because of the way people havemisused this medium over the years, but please read and objectively consider ifwe can work together. I am Mr. Mohamed Yakob Karim, an attorney at law. A deceased client of mine,who shares the same last name as you, who hereinafter shall be referred to asmy client, died as the result of a heart-related condition on March 12th 2005.His heart condition was due to the death of all the members of his family inthe tsunami disaster on the 26th December 2004 in Sumatra Indonesia. [ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2004_Indian_Ocean_earthquakeI[/ame] have contacted you to assist in distributing the money left behind by myclient before it is confiscated or declared unserviceable by the bank wherethis deposit valued at Nineteen Million dollars (US$19 million dollars) islodged. This bank has issued me a notice to contact the next of kin or theaccount will be confiscated. My proposition to you is to seek your consent to present you as the next-of-kinand beneficiary of my named client, since you have the same last name, so thatthe proceeds of this account can be paid to you. Then we can share the amount on a mutuallyagreed-upon percentage. All legal documents to back up your claim as myclient's next- of- kin will be provided. All I require is your honestcooperation to enable us see this transaction through. This will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you fromany breach of the law. If this business proposition offends your moral values,do accept my apology. I must use this opportunity to implore you to exercisethe utmost indulgence to keep this matter extraordinarily confidential,whatever your decision, while I await your prompt response. Please contact me at once to indicate your interest in myprivate EMAIL:mohamedyakobkarim12@yahoo.com.hk I look forward to your quick reply. Best regards,Mr. Mohamed Yakob KarimAttorney at Law

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Request for Partnership...‏
From:  Carlos Moreno (portfolio_carlos119@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 24, 2009 1:21:50 AM 
To:   

Dear Sir,

I am Carlos Moreno, one of the portfolio funds managers of The Fidelity Investment International. One of the UK `s largest oldest independent self managed funds management company with over £45billion Capital Investment Funds

Nevertheless, as Fidelity Investment Funds Manager, I handle all our Investor's Direct Capital Funds and secretly extract 1.3% Excess Maximum Return Capital Profit (EMRCP) per annum on each of the Investor’s Magellan Capital Funds. As an expert, I have made over $54Million from the nvestor's EMRCP and hereby looking for someone to trust who will Stand as an Investor to receive the funds as Annual Investment Proceeds from Fidelity Magellan Capital Funds. All confirmable documents to back up the claims will be made available to you prior to your acceptance.

Meanwhile, I have worked out the strategies and technicalities whereby the funds can be claimed in any of our Clearing Houses without any hitches. Our sharing ratio should be 70-30. Incase you are interested, Please email me your direct telephone number, for discussion of this transaction in further detail or send me an email. 
portfolio.carlos@yahoo.com.hk

Sincerely

Dr. Carlos Moreno.
Tel: + 447035997884

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WHY I AM CONTACTING YOU‏
From:  Cynthia Faye (cynthiaf44@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 23, 2009 5:17:56 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 From Cynt...doc (15.8 KB)  


DEAREST ONE, THIS IS CYNTHIA FAYE FROM IVORY COAST. I NEED TO DISCUSS WITH YOU ON SOMETHING VERY IMPORTANT. PLEASE READ THE ATTACHED LETTER, I WILL BE EXPECTING YOUR QUICK REPLY. REGARDS, CYNTHIA FAYE.



From Cynthia Faye
6 Treichville Avenue  
Abidjan, Cote divoire 

Dear sir    

I know this mail will come to you as a surprise since we have not had previous correspondence, please bear with me. I will really like to have a good relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you. i am miss Cynthia Faye 17 years of age from Abidjan Cote' d lvoire and the only daughter of late Mr. and Mrs  Franceur Faye was assassinated in November 2008 here in Abidjan ivory coast due to political uprising. 

My late father Franceur Faye being the government opposition leader. And finally a real estate investor he died. It was after their death that i known that life is too difficult for a child without parent. 

After the death my family promise to take care of me hoping that is for good it late i realize that they are after my father's wealth and i runaway from the family out of fear to save my life i have to run to an orphanage home where i hide myself. 

Here in the orphanage camp, I took some of my late father files where I discovered deposited document of six million five hundred Thousand US Dollars $6.500.000.00 deposited by my late parents and used my name as the next of kin in deposited the money. I  went to the bank with the documents it was confirmed by the bank Manager that such deposited was made by my late father but because of my age i can not have access to the money yet unless i present a guardian who will stand for me and receive the money as instructed by my late father.

Please, i am not mandating you but seeking your kind understanding to this urgent matter .stand as my guardian and trustee and help me to receive and invest this money. And  am  willing to offer you 20% of the total sum as compensation of your effort. .As you will help me to travel to your country and complete my studies in your country. 

I am waiting for your mail if you are pleased to assist me.

Thanks
Miss Cynthia Faye

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

RESPOND URGENTL Y OR CALL .‏
From:  hadji21 (hadji21@directorsunitoffice.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 21, 2009 11 :27: 06 PM 
To:  h.kagome2009@yahoo.dk 

 Good Day My good friend, Let me start by introducing myself, I am mr HADJI KAGOME,an ACCOUNTS OFFICER with an African Bank in Burkina-Faso of West Africa. I am writing you this letter based on the latest development at my bankwhich I will like to bring to your personal edification.($9million transferclaims ). This is a legitimate transaction and you will be paid 50% your "Assistance".If you are interested, please write back for moreexplanation. Kind Regards HADJI KAGOME

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You won £250.000.00! Yahoo! Msn! Mail congratulates you!‏
From:  Yahoo! Msn Lottery (yahoomsnlotto2009@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 21, 2009 5:02:04 AM 
To:   

  You won £250.000.00! Yahoo! Msn! Mail congratulates you!  THE YAHOO LOTTERY INTERNATIONAL. INC YAHOO LOTTERY INTL INCBarley House Harold RoadSutton, Greater London Sm1 4teUnited Kingdom.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You are lucky‏
From:  natipro9 (natipro9@o2.pl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 18, 2009 9:17:53 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 Document.rtf (75.3 KB)  


Dear Winner,Please open attachment for your notification letter.Thanks,Miss.Joy Musa.



                                                                     CONGRATULATIONS!

NATIONAL LOTTERY® OFFICE
Head Office Gauteng
Former Nashua Building 
Stand 405, Halfway House extension 32
Old Pretoria Main Road
Halfway House
Midrand


Congratulations from our members of staff. We are NATIONAL LOTTERY OF SOUTH AFRICA, You don't have to purchase a ticket to enter this lottery, your email indicating you as a winner in the lottery programs held by the National Lottery of South Africa

Your email Address was among the lucky winners in our Lottery drawn recently for South African 2010 FIFA World Cup. Participants were selected from email addresses of companies and individuals through an electronic ballot system as a result of several sites you have visited. You have won on our second categories the sum of US$1000,000,00 (One Million United States Dollars Only)This is a new partnership between National Lottery of South Africa and South African 2010 World Cup Sponsored by Federation of International Football Association (FIFA) to support the 2010 world cup coming to Africa for the first time. Your email address has won you this lottery.

All 25 winning email addresses were randomly selected from a batch of 50,000,000 international emails from Canada, Australia, United States, Asia, Europe, Middle East, Africa and Oceania as part of our international promotions program to support  South African 2010 World Cup, consequently, you have been approved for a total pay out of ONE MILLION UNITED STATE DOLLARS ( $1, 000. 000.000 USD) .

Your fund is now deposited with our transfering bank waiting for your application of this claim through your claim agent.
This Lottery was promoted and sponsored by  National Lottery of South Africa and South African 2010 World Cup and Federation of International Football Association (FIFA) to support the 2010 world cup.

Your winnig fund is insured in your name by a reputable insurance company here to aviod mistakes. Due to mix up of some numbers and names, we ask that you keep this award from public notice until your claim has been processed, and your winning Cheque have being sent to you or remitted to your account, as this is part of our security protocol, to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking of advantage of this program by participants, as has happened in the past. In reference to security you are advised to always quote this security code to you claim agent or the bank to monitor fraud and scammers. FIFA/SA/06/2010

HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE
These are your identification numbers.
Serial number.......................43311-0
Lucky number...................00-07-77-34-67-49
Ref number...................N.EGS/8882243111/16
Security code: FIFA/SA/06/2010

To begin your lottery claims, Please contact your claim agent as follows.

Name:Mr. Mark David
Markdavid's Consultant Agency
Email: da_mark1968@yahoo.co.uk
Tel: : +(27)735413987


You are to send the completed verification form below to the agency whose email address is given above so that you will be advised on what to do to get your prize money. Congratulations once more!!

1. FULL NAME.........................
2. COUNTRY OF ORIGIN......
3. PRESENT ADRESS.............
4. DATE OF BIRTH.................
5. OCCUPATION......................
6. SEX........................................
7. TELEPHONE NUMBER.....
8. FAX NUMBER ....................
9. MARITAL STATUS.............
10. WINNING NUMBERS........
11. PASSPORT/ID NUMBER...........

Remember, all prize money must be claimed not later than 31st of AUGUST 2009. Any claim not made by this date will be returned to charity as part of the program to also help the less privilaged.
CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Once again from all members of our staff and thank you for being a part of our International Promotions program. We wish you continued good fortunes.

Yours Sincerely,
Dr. Ben Gidani
President South African National Lottery

Mrs. Regina Dagogo,
Vice President
South African National Lottery

Yours sincierly,
Miss. Joy Musa

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.


YOUR ATM FUNDS‏
From:  manman4@mchsi.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 18, 2009 12 :51: 43 PM 
To:   

CONTACT THE BELOW INFORMATIONS, TO CLAIM YOUR ATM  MASTER CARD OF $160,000USD WILLED TO YOU, BY YOUR LATE  MUM.YOUR PIN FOR WITHDRAW IS 4352. AM OUT OF TOWN TO SEE  MY BOSS,I told DHL, about your busy nature, you can send  any trusted person to help you claim it. I HAVE SETTLED  ALL THE FEE, EXCEPT SECURITY SAFE KEEPING FEE OF  $300USD.I wanted to pay that they refuse, because they  dont know when you will contact them) your Shipment Code: CPEL/OWN/9876your Parcel Number: EG2272-nig/dhl/5635 Attention: mr.FREEMANN BRUICEDispatch Officer Of DHL Delivery Services nigeria.E-mail: dhl231dhl@hotmail.com (CONTACT THIS EMAIL ADDRESS)PHONE NO:+23480 6648 4559 SEND THEM: NAME.......... ADDRESS/COUNTRY......... PHONE  NO..........ASK THEM ON HOW YOU ARE TO MAKE THE PAYMENT OF SECURITY  SAFE KEEPING FEE OF $300USD, SO THEY CAN SEND DOWN YOUR  PARCELENJOY YOUR FUNDSMr. william norma 

 {0} 
 Mark as read 
Mark as unread 
Delete 
Junk 
Not junk 
Print 
View message source 
This message is too wide to fit your screen. Show full message  © 2009 Microsoft Privacy Legal  Help Central Account Feedback

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Please Reply!‏
From:  Chen Guangyuan (ch_98guangyuan@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 18, 2009 2:29:02 AM 
To:   

  ---- Dear Friend, I am Mr.Chen Guangyuan,I have a business proposal of $17,300,000.00 for youto handle with me from my bank,if interested please send your name and fullcontact details to me and after that I shall provide you with more detailsof this business. Regards, Chen Guangyuan.   __________________________________________________  ______________Message sent using Telaen Webmail 1.2.0

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You won £600,000.00 from the Micro-Soft‏
From:  ff zzz35 (ffzzz35@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 16, 2009 1:09:31 AM 
To:   



Microsoft Award Department/Claims Office 
124 STOCKPORT ROAD, LONG SIGHT, 
MANCHESTER M60 2DB -UNITED KINGDOM. 
EMAIL:claim.dept1@hotmail.com
claim.depts@live.com

This is to inform you that your email has won a consolation prize of the Microsoft Corporation EMAIL DRAW held in 2009. Your email has won you £600,000.00 Great British Pounds. To claim your prize, please contact your fiduciary agent MR.JOHN SMITH with your Batch: 2005SEPTL#22 and Ref: MSW-L/200-26937 and contact him via email within 24hrs with the following details below: 
(1)Full Names:......... 
(2)Contry Of Origin ..... 
(3)Address:................. 
(4)Tel/fax............. 
(5)Occupation........... 
(6)Sex 
(7)Age 
(8) Marital Status 

Regards, 
Mr.John Smith 
Claims Dept
0044-703-174-3288

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATIONS!YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS HAVE WON LOTTERY PRIZE OF $899,686.00‏
From:  NATIONAL LOTTO INC (info@UK.nationallotto.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 15, 2009 2:46:45 AM 
To:   

   Canadian National Lottery CorporationAddress: 2nd Floor Chiltern HouseSt Nicholas Court25 - 27 CastlegateNottingham NG1 7AR,United KingdomWINNING NOTICE Dear Winner,   We happily announce to you the result of the National lottery draws held onWed, August 12, 2009 in Nottingham United Kingdom. All participants wereselected randomly from World Wide Web site through computer draws system andextracted from over 10,000,00 companies and personal e-mail addresses. Your e-mail address attached to ticket number: B95647560 4545 100 with serialnumber 046560 drew the winning numbers 7/10/31/32/42/47 and Bonus 30 You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum $899,686.00 in cashcredited to file EAAL/9080118308/09. Please note that your lucky winningnumbers fall within our United Kingdom booklet representative office in Londonas indicated in your play coupon. In view of this, $899,686.00 would bereleased to you by an accredited commercial  PLEASE CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS AGENT FOR MORE DETAILS: CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS AGENT AT:Agent Name.:Mr PAUL ANDERSONE-mail.:claimagentpaulanderson@gmail.com Tel: +44-703-180-2458 For quick and urgent release of your fund, fill this information’s below andcontacts our claims agent. Full Name:Contact address:Phone numbers:Date of birth:Sex:Age:Nationality:Occupations:Winning numbers: Yours Sincerely,Willie DerivryCustomer Service: 680 NLC 85914

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WHY I CONTACTED YOU‏
From:  Cynthia Faye (cynthiaf44@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 14, 2009 7:42:43 PM 
To:   

From Cynthia Faye6 Treichville Avenue , Abidjan , Cote divoire  Dear Sir,  I know this mail will come to you as a surprise since we have not had previous correspondence, please bear with me. I will really like to have a good relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you. i am miss Cynthia Faye 18 years of age from Abidjan Cote’ d lvoire and the only daughter of late Mr. and Mrs Franceur Faye was assassinated in November 2008 here in Abidjan ivory coast due to political uprising.  My late father Franceur Faye being the government opposition leader. And finally a real estate investor before he died. It was after their death that i known that life is too difficult for a child without parent.  After the death of my parents,my family promise to take care of me hoping that is for good it late i realize that they are after my father’s wealth and i runaway from the family out of fear to save my life i have to run to an orphanage home where i hide myself.  Here in the orphanage camp, I took some of my late father files where I discovered deposited document of six million five hundred Thousand US Dollars $6.500.000.00 deposited by my late parents and used my name as the next of kin in deposited the money. I went to the bank with the documents it was confirmed by the bank Manager that such deposited was made by my late father but because of my age i can not have access to the money yet unless i present a guardian who will stand for me and receive the money as instructed by my late father. Please, i am not mandating you but seeking your kind understanding to this urgent matter .stand as my guardian and trustee and help me to receive and invest this money. And am willing to offer you 20% of the total sum as compensation of your effort. As you will help me to travel to your country and complete my studies in your country.  I am waiting for your mail if you are pleased to assist me. ThanksMiss Cynthia Faye.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
TREAT AS URGENT/CONFIDENTIAL‏
From:  fnb bank (nko78b@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 14, 2009 4:28:37 PM 
To:   

FROM: MR. JOHNSON NKOSI 

FIRST NATIONAL BANK OF SOUTH AFRICA . 

TEL: 0027 73 227 2785. 

EMAIL:  johnsonnkosi@gala.net 



  Dear Sir / Madam, 



                        TREAT AS URGENT/CONFIDENTIAL 



In my search for a trustworthy individual to work with me on a very important and confidential project, I came across your profile through the South African Chambers of Commerce and Industries, here in SOUTH AFRICA . 



 My name is JOHNSON NKOSI, Principal Executive Officer, and Audit Department in FIRST NATIONAL BANK OF SOUTH AFRICA (F.N.B.BANK) here in SOUTH AFRICA . During the yearly preliminary in-house auditing of accounts, I discovered an account opened in 2000 and since 2006 has remained dormant and has not been operated till date. The total amount in this account is US$10.5Million United States Dollars less accrued interest. 



Working In-collaboration with the Audit Manager, I decided to investigate this account for more information. I discovered that the owner of this account, a foreigner has died leaving no heirs or next of kin who could make a claim.  



Presently, it's only me in our organization with access to this information and I have decided to keep it that way and claim the money for ourselves using a Second party who will take the place of the deceased (next of kin). I will supply you the necessary information of the deceased and ensure that the claim application is giving immediate approval. Documents like the death certificate/ Inheritance Certificates will be arranged and forwarded to you for onward submission to the bank. 



The project is risk-free, as we will use contacts that hold strategic positions in the bank to effect a successful completion of the project and also ensure that all traces of our mutual involvement are completely wiped off. These presents no problem as all documented evidence will be directly under their supervision. 



I have earmarked a commission of 40% of the total amount for you. The remaining 60% you will help me invest in profitable Stocks and Shares in your country. I would like to get your decision to this proposal as soon as possible. On receipt of your decision, I will fax or email you explicit details of the already completed groundwork on this project. 





Regards, 





JOHNSON NKOSI (MR)

----------


## om faisal

Congratulations Your Email Emerged A Winner This Year‏
From:  Younis Riaz (mryounisriaz4@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 30, 2009 12 :06: 41 AM 
To:   

28th من August ، 2009 
المرجع : 575061725 
الدفعي : 8056490902/188 
الفوز رقم : 1/2/26/30/40/21. 

عناية : اكي المتلقي ، 

تهاني ، فإنه لمن دواعي سروري أن أبلغكم ، من بريدك الالكتروني الناشئة باعتبارها واحدة من الفائزين في هذه السنة اليانصيب الاسترالية الدولية لتعزيز اليانصيب. 

هذا البرنامج هو تجرى سنويا وكنت قد برزت بوصفها واحدة من الفائز لهذا العام 2009. 

اتصل المطالبات الخاصة بك كيلا في : 
السيد بروس اندرسون 
المطالبات الاقليمية وكيل 
الاسترالية شركة اليانصيب 
البريد الإلكتروني : bruceanderson.anderson@yahoo.co.uk 

وقعت. 
يونس رياض (سيد) 
منسق يانصيب 
الاسترالية الدولية لشركة اليانصي

----------


## om faisal

Congratulations Your Email Emerged A Winner This Year‏
From:  Younis Riaz (mryounisriaz3@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 29, 2009 9:13:19 PM 
To:   

28th من August ، 2009 
المرجع : 575061725 
الدفعي : 8056490902/188 
الفوز رقم : 1/2/26/30/40/21. 

عناية : اكي المتلقي ، 

تهاني ، فإنه لمن دواعي سروري أن أبلغكم ، من بريدك الالكتروني الناشئة باعتبارها واحدة من الفائزين في هذه السنة اليانصيب الاسترالية الدولية لتعزيز اليانصيب. 

هذا البرنامج هو تجرى سنويا وكنت قد برزت بوصفها واحدة من الفائز لهذا العام 2009. 

اتصل المطالبات الخاصة بك كيلا في : 
السيد بروس اندرسون 
المطالبات الاقليمية وكيل 
الاسترالية شركة اليانصيب 
البريد الإلكتروني : bruceanderson.anderson@yahoo.co.uk 

وقعت. 
يونس رياض (سيد) 
منسق يانصيب 
الاسترالية الدولية لشركة اليانصي

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CONTACT WESTERN UNIOU VIA‏
From:  MR. phillipanderson (iolashugba@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 25, 2009 8 :23: 17 AM 
To:   





DEAR FRIEND,

THIS IS MY APPRECIATION FOR YOUR PASSED COMMITMENTS IN THE
TRANSACTION. I REALIZED YOUR HANDS WERE TIRED UP THEN.I HAVE
TRANSFERED THE FUND IN A NEW BANK ACCOUNT PROVIDED BY A FRIEND OF MINE
IN LONDON.I DROPPED AN INTERNATIONAL CERTIFIED BANK DRAFT WORTH
US$500.000.00 (FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATE DOLLAR ) TO SEND TO
YOU IN CARE OF (WESTERN UNION), AS COMPENSATION FOR YOUR PASSED
EFFORTS.I INSTRUSTED THEIR (DIRECTOR DR.JOHN KENNETH BOOMA) TO
CONVERACT THE DRAFT TO BE PHYSICAL CASH AND ARRANGE IT TO BE AVAILABLE
FOR YOU,DUE TO YOU CAN NOT BE ABLE TO CASH THE TOTAL $500.000.00
CHEQUE,

YOU ARE NOW ADVISED TO CONTACT WESTERN UNION OFFICE IMMEDIATELY AND
SEND THEM YOUR DETAILS WHERE THEY CAN START SENDING YOUR PAYMENT
DIRECT TO YOU AS I TOLD THE WESTERN UNION OFFICE TO START REMITTING
YOUR PAYMENT TO YOU IF POSSIBLE YOU CONTACT THEM TODAY: THE AMOUNT
THEY WILL SEND YOU EVERY DAY IS $5000.00 TILL YOU RECEIVE THE TOTAL
AMOUNT OF YOUR $1.500.000.00 CHEQUE.

1, RECEIVER NAME..........
2, CITY...............................
3, COUNTRY......................
4, TELEPHONE...................
5, QUESTION TEST............
6, ANSWER............................

SO CONTACT THE WESTERN UNION VIA THIS EMAIL ADDRESSS:
(western2009union@live.fr ) PHONE: +229 9318 7457 OR FORWARD MY
EMAIL TO THEM, TEL THEM TO START SENDING THE MONEY TO YOU.I AM
PRESENTLY IN LONDON TRYING TO SET UP BUSINESS,BUY SHARES, STOCKS, AND
OTHER PRFITABLE BUSINESS. 

DR.JOHN KENNETH BOOMA, THE DIRECTOR OF WESTERN UNION WILL EMAIL YOU
ALL THE DETAILS YOU NEED TO RECEIVE YOUR FUND OVER THERE. THE WESTERN
UNION OFFICE WILL BEEN WAITING FOR YOUR DETAILS WHERE THEY CAN START
SENDING YOUR FUND RIGHT FROM ANY MOMENT YOU CONTACT THEM.

THANKS FOR YOUR COOPERATION.
YOURS FAITHFULLY,
MR.  phillipanderson

----------


## om faisal

NOTICE OF CONSOLATION PRIZE WINNING!!!‏
From:  SHELL LOTTERY 2009 (janice.foakes@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 20, 2009 4:55:46 PM 
To:   





SHELL FOUNDATION
ABUJA SE1 7NA
NIGERIA.


Ref: 105B0439401
Batch:7056490934/2009
Winning no: GB8701/LPRC



                         NOTICE OF CONSOLATION PRIZE WINNING!!!

WE ARE DELIGHTED TO INFORM YOU OF YOUR PRIZE RELEASE  FROMTHE Shell oil International Lottery Programs,your email won$800,000.00USD ( Eight Hundred Thousand United States Dollars)The lottery was conducted by Shell with their email electronic ballot system,Which is fully based on an electronic selection of winners using their e-mail addresses.

Your email was placed on ticket number ;17214.This batch draws the lucky numbersas follows 1-2-26-30-40 bonus number 21, which consequently won thelottery in the second category. You are here by having been approved alump sum pay of US$800,000.00 (EIGHT  HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS) in cash credit file ref: ILP/HW 46704/03 fromthe total cash prize of US$6,400,000(SIX MILLION FOUR HUNDRED THOUSANDDOLLARS) shared amongst eight lucky winners in this category.

Note that this lottery is sponsored by multi million companiesaround the world to mark anniversary every year. Email addresses ofpeople that are active online are selected every year as our winners,through electronic balloting System without the winner applying forthis lottery. 

HOW TO CLAIM PRIZE: Simply fill in the needed and contact your claims agent on the below email,:


WINNER'S PERSONAL DATA 

Full Name.:.....
Gender.....
Age ...........
Nationality.: .....
Occupation.:  ....
Address/City.:....
Mobile phone No./House Phone No.: ......
Amount won:US$800,000.00


NAME: HENRY MORGAN(Mr.)
EMAIL:shellofficenigeria@gmail.com 
Mobile Contact: +2348033470346


Toavoid double claiming of prize by non-participant,you are advised tokeep your winnings confidential until you have confirmed your funds inyour account.


Note:For confirmation of your winning,you are advisedto call the above number after sending your details to enable himattend to you immediately.



Regards.
Sir Allan Buffet
Grants Co-ordinator.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Overdue Inheritance Claim.‏
From:  Allied Irish Bank GB (rxxx0000@bluewin.ch)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 28, 2009 2:36:02 PM 
To:   

Attn:Beneficiary,   I am Mr.Yuan Cheong and i work with Allied Irish Bank GB.I feel quite safe dealing with you in this business proposition although,this medium(Internet)has been greatly abused,I choose to reach you through it because it still remains the fastest,surest and most secured medium of communication.However,this Correspondence is unofficial and private, and it should be treated as such.I wish to inform you that this letter is not a hoax or Scam mail and I urge you to treat it with the seriousness it deserves.I also guarantee you that this deal is hitch free from all what you may think of.I am Mr.Yuan Cheong, (Leicester Office).My office monitors and controls the affairs of all banks and financial institutions here in United Kingdom concerned with foreign claim payments.My office has the final signatory to any transfer or remittance of huge funds moving within banks both on the local and international levels in line with foreign claim settlement.   I have before me list of funds, which could not be transferred to some nominated accounts as these accounts have been identified either as ghost accounts, unclaimed deposits and over-invoiced sum etc. As it is my duty to recommend the transfer of these surplus funds to the British Government Treasury and Reserve Accounts as unclaimed deposits,I have the opportunity to write you based on the instructions received two days ago from the Foreign Debts Reconciliation Dept to submit the List of payment reports/ expenditures and audited reports of revenues.Among several others, I have decided to present you as the Next of Kin/Will Beneficiary to an overdue inheritance sum of Ј9.7M belonging to our Late Client an America who unfortunately lost her life and family in a plane crash.  Following my idea that we can have a deal/agreement and I am going to do this legally with your name as the bonafide beneficiary of the amount in question by employing the service of a uk accredited attorney, who will handle all the legal documentations and lay claims through his legal authority on your behalf.Listen 50% of this money will be for you,in respect to the provision of a foreign account and 50% would be for me as have planned to come to your Country as soon as the transfer is completed.   My Conditions:   1) The sum of Ј9.7M only will be transfer into your account after the processing of all relevant legal documents with your name as the bonfide beneficary,the transfer will be made by telegraphic Transfer(T/T),conformable in 7 working days.   2)This deal must be kept secret forever,and all correspondence will be strictly by email/telephone, for security purposes.   3)There should be no third parties as most problem associated with your fund release are caused by your agents or representative. If you Agree with my conditions,i will advise you on what to do immediately and the transfer will commence without delay as I will proceed to fix your name on the Payment schedule instantly to meet the 7 working days mandate.   I hope you don't reject this offer and have this fund transferred.   Waiting for your reply soon.   Yours Faithfully, Mr.Yuan CheongEmail:aibgb0011@w.cn

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

***Congratulations...You have won $400 000USD***‏
From:  ONLINE CASH AWARD 2009. (ssff1@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 28, 2009 3:55:10 PM 
To:   



Dear Lucky Winner,

Congratulations for your email has luckily emerged winner from an Online Financial Cash Award. This Award was conducted Electronically around the Globe by selection of email addresses and your lucky to be among the successful winners from your Continent.

Send this WINNING NUMBER:[KB8701/LPRC] to our Fiduciary Agent Mr. Zetter Jim at [zetterjim_claimsagent@y7mail.com] or you can as well call [Phone:+234 80688 10445] if you want, for further briefing on how to claim your won money. Once again congratulations.

Adam Rose (Mrs)
Coordinator.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

TREAT AS TOP URGENT!!!‏
From:  Frank P (RGB@dmhkec.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 27, 2009 12 :27: 51 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 DAYS2.txt (2.1 KB)  


ATTACHED MAIL HAS DETAILS OF MY MESSAGE. KINDLY READ THROUGH AND RESPOND ASAP! 

<FONT color=#000000>As a matter of fact, you are required to Deal and Communicate only with MR ANDY WOHLEY, DIRECTOR INTERNATIONAL REMMITTANCE CITIBANK OF UNITED KINGDOM, with </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>the help and monitory team from the CITIBANK OF NEW YORK which is our official remitting bank, Committee On Foreign Payment Matters in United Nation, has </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>look up to make sure you receive your fund valued USD 8.3m. So contact: MR ANDY WOHLEY on his contact information </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>MOBILE TELEPHONE,+44 785-726-6104 Email: andwol106@sify.com 
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>for immediate release of your contract/inheritance/Award Winning claim Be informed that you are not allowed to correspond with any person or office anymore, </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>You are require! d to send bellow information for your transfer. </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>1) YOUR FULL NAME: </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>2) ADDRESS,CITY,STATE AND COUNTRY. </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>3) PHONE,FAX AND MOBILE </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>4) COMPANY NAME(IF ANY) POSITION AND ADDRESS </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>5) BANK DETAILS, </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>BANK NAMES, </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>ACCOUNT NO, </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>ROUTING NO, </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>SWIFT CODE </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>BANK ADDRESS. </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>6) PROFESSION,AGE AND MARITAL STATUS </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>7) COPY OF YOUR INT'L PASSPORT/DRIVERS LICENSE </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>NOTE: YOUR PERSONAL CONTACT/COMMUNICATIONCODE WITH CITIBANK,YOU ARE ARE ADVICE TO SEND YOU FULL BANKING INFORMATION TO THE CITIBANK OF LONDON INTERNATIONAL </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>REMMITTANCE DIRECTOR HEADED BY MR ANDY WOHLEY AND MAKE SURE YOU SPEAK WITH HIM, WITH YOUR NEW PAYMENT CODE FOR RELEASE OF YOUR PAYMENT AND SEND HIM ALL YOUR </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>BANKING INFORMATION NOW. </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>OFFICER:MR ANDY WOHLEY. </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>POSITION:DIRECTOR,INTL,REMMITTANCE CITIBANK LONDON. </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>MOBILE TELEPHONE,+44 785-726-6104 </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>EMAIL: andwol106@sify.com </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>SIR FRANK PETERSON. </FONT></DIV>
<DIV>
<FONT color=#000000>(CHAIRMAN COMMITTE ON FOREIGN CONTRACT/AWARD WINING PAYMENT UNITED NATION AND USA GOVERNMENT>

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM: Mrs.GINA NKOMO‏
From:  nkomogin21@duhinternet.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 26, 2009 7:08:58 PM 
To:   

FROM: Mrs.GINA NKOMOBENIN REPUBLIC, WEST AFRICA. Dear Friend, You may be surprised to receive this letter from me since you don’t knowme personally. I am MRS GINA NKOMO the wife of late Dr.Williams NKOMO, whowas murdered in the land dispute in Zimbabwe. I got your contact throughthe help of Benin chambers of commerce in my search for a reliable andreputable person to handle a very confidential transaction that involves atransfer of a huge amount to a foreign account, and then I decided towrite you. My late husband was among the few black Zimbabwean rich farmers murderedin a cold blood by the agents of the ruling government of President RobertMugabe for his alleged support and sympathy for the Zimbabwean oppositionparty controlled by the entire minority. Before his death he had taken meand my only son who is 18 years old to Benin Republic as one of the mostpeaceful country in west Africa and also a tourist country, to deposit thesum of US$15 MILLION (Fifteen million united states dollars) with asecurity and finance company as if he foresaw the looming danger inZimbabwe. The money was packed in a trunk box as valuables/family treasure forsecurity reasons and deposited with a security company for safe keeping.This money was embarked from the purchase of new machinery and chemicalfor farms and the establishment of new farms in Lesotho, Swaziland. Thisland problem arose when President Robert Mugabe introduced a new land actthat wholly affected the rich white farmers and some few blacks vehementlycondemned the Modus Operandi adopted by the government. This resulted to rampant killing and mod action by the war veterans andsome political thugs. Precisely, more than thirty one (31) people werekilled. Heads of government from west, especially Britain and UnitedStates of America have voiced their condemnation of Mugabes plan.Suddenly, Benin Development Community(TDC) has continued to support theMugabes new land act, it is against this background that I and my familywho are previously residing in Benin Republic, west Africa have decided totransfer my husband money into a foreign account, and it is the reason whyi am contacting you for urgent action. I am saddled with theresponsibility of seeking for a genuine foreign account where this moneycould be transferred without the knowledge of my government who aretactically freezing with my husband wealth and Benin government seems tobe playing along with them. I am faced with the dilemma of investing this money in Benin for fear ofencountering the same experience in future since both countries havealmost the same political history. More so, the Benin foreign exchangepolicy does not allow Asylum Seekers immediate investment chances hence Iam forced to look for an immediate alternative. As a woman, I amentrusting my future and that of my family into your hands hoping that youwill not betray the trust, knowing fully well that this fund is all I andthe remnant of my family has now as inheritance, I must let you that thistransaction is 100% risk free and the nature of your business does notnecessarily matter. For your assistance, we are offering you 20% of the total sum, 75% for myfamily and I while 5% will be mapped out for any expenses that may occurduring the course of this transaction. We wish to invest our part of themoney on commercial properties based on your advice. Finally, all we needfrom you is assurance that you will not sit on this money when it finallygets into your personal account in your country. Please provide me with the following details so that I can forward them tomy family Attorney, since he is residing in the neighboring country: 1. Your Full Name:.....2. Your Telephone Number and Fax Number:.........3. Your Contact Address:............4. A copy of your passport:............... Your urgent response will be highly anticipated and appreciated for thesake of security and urgent nature of this transfer; kindly contact methrough my private email address:mrsginankomo112@hotmail.com. Yours sincerely,Mrs. GINA NKOMO.EMAIL:mrs_ginankomo01@yahoo.com.hk      __________________________________________________  ____________________This message sent by - www.DUHinternet.com on www.DUHinternet.comGet Your FREE Email Account Today!

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
ATM PAYMENT NOTEFICATION‏
From:  ATM PAYMENT DEPARTMENT (nhf3@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, August 26, 2009 5 :32: 27 AM 
To:   

External Review Committee on Debt Statistics 
And fund audit Balance Debt 
IMF-World Bank Collaboration 
Attention 

We wish to inform you that your overdue payment has be scheduled to pay to you through certified ATM Card which you will be only required to proceed to any ATM Cash Point to withdraw $4,000 per day till your complete payment fund of $1.2M USD are completed.
This development was as result of new payment policy revolution of 2009 carry out by the World Financial Body in collaboration with World Bank Audit unit and Policy maker unit under world bank new year payment constitution.

This effort is to help the international monetary fund restrict and monitor every international transaction to avoid money laundering activities and will help us to fight against fraudulent activities from scam experts.

Furthermore you are advice to reconfirm you billing address include your full name and direct contact telephone number to the Bank of Afirca cotonou Benin Republic for the issuance certified ATM Credit Card, 
The contact information is as follows:

BANK OF AFRICA, COTONOU
REPUBLIC OF BENIN. 
Email ::(:  file1488@msn.com )
TELE/FAX 00229 98276860
CONTACT PERSON:Rolland Pascal Scoth.

NB note that you can only withdraw just $4,000.00 per day till your fund is completed.Please do not reply to this E-mail contact the Bank immediately with the necessary information required from you so that they commence on proceeding.Remember you have to pay them $150 which the bank service charge.

Yours sincerely,
Terry Mike

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dating 101: Dealing With the Race Factor‏
From:  YAHOO! AWARD LOTTERY PROMO 2009 (awardnotification_y@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, August 21, 2009 3:37:49 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

awardnotification_y@yahoo.com has sent you this information from Yahoo! Personals. 
(Email address has not been verified.)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Personal message: 

Yahoo! Inc. Customer Care . 701 First Avenue Sunnyvale, CA 94089. USA . Dear lucky winner, This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of Five Hundred Thousand British pounds(£500,000.00 GBP) in the YEAR 2009 YAHOO! Lottery promotion which is organized by YAHOO! LOTTERY INC for the introduction and Launching of the new YAHOO ! BETA MAIL which all YAHOO! Subscribers are required to switch to YAHOO! & MICROSOFT WINDOWS, arranged and gathered all the e-mail addresses of the people that are active online, among the Millions that subscribe at YAHOO!,HOTMAIL and Others. We only selected THREE (3) candidates as our winners after carrying out random selection process through electronic balloting System (E.B.S) without the candidate app

Dating 101: Dealing With the Race Factor
http://dating.personals.yahoo.com/si...he-race-factor


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yahoo! Personals 
http://personals.yahoo.com/

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Dating 101: Dealing With the Race Factor‏
From:  SOUTH AFRICAN 2010 WINNING NOTIFICATION DETAILS (awardnotification_y@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 20, 2009 12:42:10 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

awardnotification_y@yahoo.com has sent you this information from Yahoo! Personals. 
(Email address has not been verified.)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Personal message: 

Camelot Group United Kingdom(UK) In Conjunction With: Local Organizing Committee for FIFA World Cup (TM) For The South African 2010 World Cup www.southafrica.info/2010 WINNING NOTIFICATION Congrats, This is to inform you that the Camelot Group Online Lottery Game Consulting for the International Football Association Board (IFAB) and the Local Organizing Committee for the FIFA 2010 World Cup (TM) in South Africa, has held an Internet Raffle Draw (IRD), and your Email Address was among the 2000 Email Addresses that was picked by the computer online balloting. We are therefore with great pleasure, to notify you that your Email Address subsequently won you the lottery in the 4th category out of the 2000 Email Addresses, on the FINAL BALLOT DRAW, and this had made you the WINNER OF THE SUM OF USD$1,950,000.00 (One Million Nine Hundred & Fifty Thousand United States Dollars Only) in cash credited to file KTU/9023118308/03. All participants for the online version were selected randomly from World Wide Web sites through computer draw system and extracted from over 100,000 unions, associations, and corporate bodies those are listed online Be aware that this IRD was organized by the OSLGC for the IFAB and the Organizing Committee for the FIFA 2010 World Cup (TM), to launch a Public Service Announcement (PSA) to raise awareness among football fans that South Africa is in full preparation for the hosting of the 2010 World Cup. BELOW ARE YOUR WINNING DETAILS: BATCH NUMBER: WIN/8888/1010/PP REFERENCE NUMBER: BB/123/BB/7070 FILE NUMBER: FILE/6767/1312 SECURITYCODE: 2009/2010 WINNING INSURANCE POLICY NUMBER: JJA23ZA INSURANCE COMPANY: SANLAM INSURANCE SA AMOUNT WON: US$1,950,000.00 Please note in order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications quote your reference number and batch numbers in all correspondence. Should there be any change of addresses do inform our agent as soon as possible. Please contact our financial Claim agent with your Winning and Personal details for the processing and endorsement of your payment: Mr. Gershon Tambo Claims Manager Financial Claims Department Online-Sweepstakes Lottery Southern Africa Payment Office Email ::(: gershontambo2010@gmail.com) You are to give the below information to the claim's agent for Verification via email 1.Full Names & Address: 2.Sex/Age: 3.Nationality: 4.Country of Residence: 5.Mobile & Fax number: 6.Occupation: 7.Ref Numbers: 8.Batch Numbers NB:ANYONE BELOW EIGHTEEN YEARS OF AGE CAN MAKE HIS/ HER CLAIM IN PROXY THROUGH EITHER OF THE PARENTS. Once again congratulations from me and members of staff of the IFAB and Local Organizing Committee for the FIFA World Cup(TM) Sincerely Yours Mr. Brian David Dep.Chairman Local Organizing Committee for FIFA World Cup (TM)

Dating 101: Dealing With the Race Factor
http://dating.personals.yahoo.com/si...he-race-factor


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yahoo! Personals 
http://personals.yahoo.com/

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Notification Via ATM Card‏
From:  Daniel McMullen (Special Agent in Charge) (DanielMcMullen@in.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, August 20, 2009 2:03:58 AM 
To:   

Anti-Terrorist And Monitory Crime Division.Federal Bureau Of Investigation. Daniel McMullen (Special Agent in Charge)  Attn: Beneficiary,  This is to Officially inform you that it has come to our notice and we have thoroughly Investigated with the help of our Intelligence Monitoring Network System that you are having an illegal transaction with impostors claiming to be Prof. Charles C. Soludo of the Central Bank Of Nigeria, Mr. Patrick Aziza, Mr Frank Nweke, Dr. Philip Mogan, none officials of Oceanic Bank, Zenith Banks, Barr. Derrick Smith, kelvin Young of HSBC, Ben of FedEx, Ibrahim Sule, Larry Christopher, Dr. Usman Shamsuddeen, Dr. Philip Mogan, Puppy Scammers are impostors claiming to be the Federal Bureau Of Investigation. During our Investigation, we noticed that the reason why you have not received your payment is because you have not fulfilled your Financial Obligation given to you in respect of your Contract/Inheritance Payment. Therefore, we have contacted the Federal Ministry Of Finance on your behalf and they have brought a solution to your problem by coordinating your payment in total USD$5,900,000.00 in an ATM CARD which you can   Since the Federal Bureau of Investigation is involved in this transaction, you have to be rest assured for this is 100% risk free it is our duty to protect the American Citizens. All I want you to do is to contact the ATM CARD CENTER via email for their requirements to proceed and procure your Approval Slip on your behalf which will cost you $125 only and note that your Approval Slip which contains details of the agent who will process your transaction.  CONTACT INFORMATIONNAME: Mr. Moris WilliamEMAIL: mr.moriswilliam@yahoo.dk  Do contact Mr. Moris William of the ATM CARD CENTER with your details:  FULL NAME:HOME ADDRESS:TELL:CELL:CURRENT OCCUPATION:BANK NAME:AGE:  So your files would be updated after which he will send the payment information which you'll use in making payment of $125 via Western Union Money Transfer or Money Gram Transfer for the procurement of your Approval Slip after which the delivery of your ATM CARD will be effected to your designated home address without any further delay. We order you get back to this office after you have contacted the ATM SWIFT CARD CENTER and we do await your response so we can move on with our Investigation and make sure your ATM SWIFT CARD gets to you.  Thanks and hope to read from you soon.  Daniel McMullenSpecial Agent in ChargeCriminal DivisionFBI Los AngelesSuite 1700, FOB 11000 Wilshire BoulevardLos Angeles, California  Note: Do disregard any email you get from any impostors or offices claiming to be in possession of your ATM CARD, you are hereby advice only to be in contact with Mr. Moris William of the ATM CARD CENTER who is the rightful person to deal with in regards to your ATM CARD PAYMENT and forward any emails you get from impostors to this office so we could act upon and commence investigation.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Confirmation Email Ticket No:22-12-40-19-27-18-29‏
From:  Moore, Nicholas Jay (nmoore@mcw.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, August 18, 2009 4 :34: 37 AM 
To:  winners@lotto.be (winners@lotto.be) 
  1 attachment   
 confirmat...jpg (73.5 KB)  


Confirmation Email Ticket No:22-12-40-19-27-18-29Reply to Email:joneuromil103@aol.comYou have won €1.000.000.00 in the Euro millions Email Sweepstakes Program Corporation, held on the 13th of August,2009 in Brussels Belgium. Please contactthe agency for the claim.Contact: Mr.Jon BoerTEL: 0032489-993-181Reply to Email:joneuromil103@aol.comWinning Information'sReference No:82-74-2-33-11-66, Serial No:GYTS5622142,Ticket No:22-12-40-19-27-18-29,Lucky No:21-29-34-46-47-*6-*8,Batch No:MLPT4421336Note: all winning must be claimed not later than 15th of September 2009.Congratulations!Sincerely,Mrs.M.J NicholasPromotion co-ordinator.Please Reply to Email:joneuromil103@aol.com

confirmation.jpg

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your response to this letter is needed urgentely.‏
From:  Peter Oke (polc@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Sunday, August 16, 2009 11 :34: 28 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend, Permit me to bring a matter of utmost importance to your observation with hope we can find a common ground of understanding for a mutually beneficial project. I am Peter Oke,A solicitor and an advocate of the supreme court of Nigeria,I am the Personal Attorney to Mr.Jim Cruz,A consultant with an oil company here in Nigeria.On the 25th of January 2005,My client and his wife were involved in an autocrash accident along wushishi-Minna Express Road.Unfortunately they lost their lives in the event of the accident, Since then I have made several contacts as to locate any of his extended relatives, but all proved abortive.Hence I decided to contact you. I am contacting you to assist in retrieving the money valued at US$22.5 million dollars that was left behind by my client with the Spring Bank of nigeria plc, before it gets confiscated or declared unservicable by the bank. Conseqently,The bank issued me a notice to provide the next of kin or have the account confiscated within the next ten official working days. since I have been unsuccesfull in locating the relatives for over 3 years now, I hereby seek your consent to act as the next of kin to the deceased, the proceeds of this account valued at (US$22.5 million dollars) can be paid to you and then you and I can share the money.I have all the necessary legal documents that can be used to back up this project. My suggestion to you is that, I will like you as a foreigner to stand as the next of kin/beneficiary to the fund deposited by my late client so that the proceeds valued at US$22.5 million dollars will be paid to you.  Please endeavor to observe utmost discretion in all matters concerning this issue.Once the funds have been transferred to your nominated bank account, which you shall send to the bank, we shall share in the ratio of 50% for you, and 50% for me. I have worked out a procedure that will ensure success, and as a lawyer,I will ensure that all our actions are within the confines of the law. Should you be interested please,furnish me with your most direct tele and cell phone numbers for oral conversation after which I will provide you with more details of this transaction and how to proceed.  Your earliest response to this letter will be appreciated. My utmost respect, Barrister Peter Oke.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
RE: INFORMATION‏
From:  Yahoo! Lottery Inc (winning@yahoo-inc.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, August 15, 2009 5 :22: 43 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 NOTIFICAT...txt (2.5 KB)  


Yahoo! Inc.Customer Care.701 First AvenueSunnyvale, CA 94089.USA.  Dear Lucky Winner's,  You are advised to kinldy view the attached message for more details.  This e-mail is from Yahoo! Head Office USA and approved by the Yahoo! UK Ltd, 125 Shaftsbury Avenue, London, WC2H 8AD.  Copyright (c) 1994-2009 Yahoo Inc! All rights reserved
Yahoo Inc.
Customer Care.
701 First Avenue,
Sunnyvale, CA 84089
USA.

Dear Lucky Winner,

This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of One Million United States Dollars Only (US$1,000 000.00) in the YEAR 2008/2009 YAHOO! Lottery promotion which is organized by YAHOO! LOTTERY INC for the introduction and Launching of the new Yahoo! BETA MAIL which all YAHOO! Subscribers are required to switch to. 

                                                                                                              PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM
You are to contact the Claim Agent Reverend Dr John E. Boll who will issue you a clearance paper as a winning certificate approved and certified from our Regional office in London, United Kingdom. And your prize money will be released to you from any of our regional promotion banks as directed by the claim agent. 
Subscribe at YAHOO!, HOT MAIL and others we only selected THREE (3) candidates as our winners after undergoing the random selection process through Electronic Balloting System (E.B.S) without the candidate applied, we congratulate you for being one of the people selected.
**************************************************  ***********
Reverend Dr John E. Boll
Claim Agent and Verification Officer
E-mail Address: rev_jboll13@hotmail.com
Phone: +00-44-702-406-4642 (Mon-Fri 9am-5pm London Local Time)
Address: 125 Shaftsbury Avenue, London, WC2H AD
**************************************************  ***********
You are therefore advised to send the following information to him to facilitate and process the transfer of your fund with any of our Bank promotion agents. Send your Identification Numbers/Your Personal Information to him so that he will proceed further for your prize claim immediately:
**************************************************  ***********
PERSONAL INFORMATION
1. Full Name:............................................
2. Nationality/Religion:.......................................
3. Contact Address:.....................................
4. Telephone / Mobile Number:...........................................  ....
5. Fax Number:...........................................  ............
6. Date of Birth:............................................  ....
7. Occupation:.......................................  .................
8.  Age:..............................................  .................
9.  Sex:..............................................  ...............
10. Marital Status:...........................................  ...
12. Alternative E-mail address:...............................
13. Next of Kin of the Beneficiary incise:...................
**************************************************  *****
1. Account Transfer
2. Cheque Delivery
3. ATM Delivery

This prize will be released to you from any of our promotional banks as will be directed by the United Kingdom Claim/verification agent. Note: YAHOO! Beta Lottery Prize must be claimed not later than 15 days from date of Draw Notification in which Prize has been won any prize not claimed within this period 15 days) will be forfeited.

This e-mail is from Yahoo! Head Office USA and approved by the Yahoo! UK Ltd, 125 Shaftsbury Avenue, London, WC2H 8AD.

                                                                                        Copyright (c) 1994-2009 Yahoo Inc! A

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your response to this letter is needed urgentely.‏
From:  Peter Oke (polc@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Sunday, August 16, 2009 11 :33: 16 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend, Permit me to bring a matter of utmost importance to your observation with hope we can find a common ground of understanding for a mutually beneficial project. I am Peter Oke,A solicitor and an advocate of the supreme court of Nigeria,I am the Personal Attorney to Mr.Jim Cruz,A consultant with an oil company here in Nigeria.On the 25th of January 2005,My client and his wife were involved in an autocrash accident along wushishi-Minna Express Road.Unfortunately they lost their lives in the event of the accident, Since then I have made several contacts as to locate any of his extended relatives, but all proved abortive.Hence I decided to contact you. I am contacting you to assist in retrieving the money valued at US$22.5 million dollars that was left behind by my client with the Spring Bank of nigeria plc, before it gets confiscated or declared unservicable by the bank. Conseqently,The bank issued me a notice to provide the next of kin or have the account confiscated within the next ten official working days. since I have been unsuccesfull in locating the relatives for over 3 years now, I hereby seek your consent to act as the next of kin to the deceased, the proceeds of this account valued at (US$22.5 million dollars) can be paid to you and then you and I can share the money.I have all the necessary legal documents that can be used to back up this project. My suggestion to you is that, I will like you as a foreigner to stand as the next of kin/beneficiary to the fund deposited by my late client so that the proceeds valued at US$22.5 million dollars will be paid to you.  Please endeavor to observe utmost discretion in all matters concerning this issue.Once the funds have been transferred to your nominated bank account, which you shall send to the bank, we shall share in the ratio of 50% for you, and 50% for me. I have worked out a procedure that will ensure success, and as a lawyer,I will ensure that all our actions are within the confines of the law. Should you be interested please,furnish me with your most direct tele and cell phone numbers for oral conversation after which I will provide you with more details of this transaction and how to proceed.  Your earliest response to this letter will be appreciated. My utmost respect, Barrister Peter Oke.

----------


## يسمينا

تسلم اخي الغالي ابو منه علي هذا الموضوع كتير مهم وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في هؤلاء مصاصين دماء الغلابه ولازم كل واحد ينشر  هذا الموضوع في كل منتدي يعرفه ونقدم لهم نماذج حتي يتعظوا يكفينا الله شر هؤلاء النصابين والمحتالين والواجب علينا ان نوعي بعضنا حتي نبعد انفسنا عن هؤلاء المتوحشين النصابين وشكرا اخي الغالي

----------


## om faisal

VERY URGENT‏
From:  Rabby Taru (poopaegrace173@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 03, 2009 9 :20: 21 AM 
To:  Windows Live™ Team (poopaegrace173@hotmail.com) 

Hi,
Am Rabby taru from England UK, when i saw your Email contact on internet when searching, i decided to tell you about my situation, i have been diagnosed with cancer and i need your help in distributing my funds of $10.5M to charities. Please get back to me  here   rabby_taru@live.com  soon if you will help me 

 Regards,
Rabby taru


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Be seen with Buddy! Tag your picture and win exciting prizes! Click here

----------


## om faisal

OUR REF: WB/NF/IMF/WA-XX027/N08‏
From:  Mrs Audrey Anna (rolf.vardstedt@comhem.se)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 03, 2009 6 :32: 38 AM 
To:   

OUR REF: WB/NF/IMF/WA-XX027/N08ATM CARD PAYMENT (822)Date: 03/09/2009 It is my pleasure officially to inform you that (ATM Card Number;4278763100030014) has been accredited with your favor.Your Personal Identification Number is 2900. The ATM Card Value is $6.8MILLION USD. You are advised to contact: Dr.David Green Email ::(:  claimmamap@live.com ) Tel: +44 703 595 0845 With the following information; * Full Name:* Delivery Address:* Age:* Sex* Occupation:* Phone Number: Regards,Mrs Audrey Anna

----------


## om faisal

OUR REF: WB/NF/IMF/WA-XX027/N08‏
From:  Mrs Audrey Anna (rolf.vardstedt@comhem.se)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 03, 2009 4:57:35 AM 
To:   

OUR REF: WB/NF/IMF/WA-XX027/N08ATM CARD PAYMENT (822)Date: 03/09/2009 It is my pleasure officially to inform you that (ATM Card Number;4278763100030014) has been accredited with your favor.Your Personal Identification Number is 2900. The ATM Card Value is $6.8MILLION USD. You are advised to contact: Dr.David Green Email ::(:  claimmamap@live.com ) Tel:Tel: +44 703 595 0845 With the following information; * Full Name:* Delivery Address:* Age:* Sex* Occupation:* Phone Number: Regards,Mrs Audrey Anna

----------


## om faisal

Call: +(44) 704 5744 611‏
From:  Motorola Company (moto@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 31, 2009 2:12:58 PM 
To:   

From the online email ballot promotions held by Motorola Company,your email have been approved to claim the sum of £400,000 (Four hundred thousand pounds) .To file for claim, you are required to provide us with the information below for verification: Full Name:Mailing address:Permanent house address:Country of resident:Phone Number:Phone Number:Phone Number:Sex:Occupation: Reply this email with the information for claim(motorolaprom120@yahoo.com.hk)

----------


## om faisal

Approved Lottery Winner‏
From:  pdental@santel.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 31, 2009 11:54:08 AM 
To:  info@winner.co.uk 

You have just been awarded, the sum of £5,000,000.00 GBP in the UK Award2009, Anniversary Bonanza. held on August 2009. For Claims email yourdetails to: agentcenter@btinternet.com Names:............Address:..............Country:..  ..............Age:..........Sex:..............Phon  e/cellphone........ RegardMrs Pamela DaveCo-ordinatorTEL:+44-703 591 5179

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Contact Mr. Richard Adams (mr.richardadams06@yahoo.com.hk) For Your Claims‏
From:  Yang, Sarah (sarah.yang@marquette.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 03, 2009 6:26:16 AM 
To:   

  Attn: Lucky Winner, We are pleased to inform you that you have emerged as a winner in our end of Year (2009) International Lottery Programs. Your email address was selected by our Electronic Random Selection System (ERSS) from an exclusive list of 30,000,000 e-mail addresses of individual and corporate bodies generated from an internet resource database. No tickets were sold. Your email address is identified with Batch Number: P1/56/2009 and Ticket Number: PL 3917 /2009-09 in Category "B" and your claims portfolio is filled with Ref Number:UKL/09-005/XX.You are therefore advised to receive a cash prize of £500,000.00 (Five Hundred Thousand Great British Pound) from the total payout. Your prize award has been insured under a bonded depository policy with your e-mail address, and will be transferred to you upon meeting the claims requirements, statutory obligations,


Approved Lottery Winner‏
From:  pdental@santel.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 31, 2009 11:54:08 AM 
To:  info@winner.co.uk 

You have just been awarded, the sum of £5,000,000.00 GBP in the UK Award2009, Anniversary Bonanza. held on August 2009. For Claims email yourdetails to: agentcenter@btinternet.com Names:............Address:..............Country:..  ..............Age:..........Sex:..............Phon  e/cellphone........ RegardMrs Pamela DaveCo-ordinatorTEL:+44-703 591 5179

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mrs. Elizabeth Brown,‏
From:  elizabeth brown (e.brown1088@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 03, 2009 1 :25: 28 PM 
To:   

From Mrs. Elizabeth Brown,

Dear God's elect,

I am writing this mail to you with heavy tears In my eyes and great sorrow in my heart, My Name is Elizabeth Brown, and am contacting you from my country Tunisia I want to tell you this because I don't have any other option than to tell you as I was touched to open up to you, I married to Mr. Brown Smith who worked with Tunisia embassy in Burkina Faso for nine years before he died in the year 2005.

We were married for eleven years without a child. He died after a brief illness that lasted for only five days. Since his death I decided not to remarry,When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of US$ 8.5m (Eight Million Five hundred Thousand Dollars) in a bank in Ouagadougou the capital city of Burkina Faso in west Africa Presently this money is still in bank. He made this money available for exportation of Gold from Burkina Faso mining.

Recently, My Doctor told me that I would not last for the period of seven months due to cancer problem. The one that disturbs me most is my stroke sickness. Having known my condition I decided to hand you over this money to take care of the less-previlaged people, you will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein.

I want you to take 30 Percent of the total money for your personal use While 70% of the money will go to charity" people in the street and helping the orphanage. I grew up as an Orphan and I don't have anybody as my family member, just to endeavor that the house of God is maintained. am doing this so that God will forgive my sins and accept my soul because this sickness have suffered me so much.

As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the bank in Burkina Faso and I will also instruct my lawyer to issue you an authority letter that will prove you the present beneficiary of the money in the bank, that is if you assure me that you will act accordingly as I Stated herein. 

Hoping to receive your reply,
From Elizabeth Brown.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

THIS FUND IS FOR CHARITY WORK:‏
From:  Mrs. Luca Scola (mrslucascola2@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 03, 2009 10:04:02 AM 
To:   

  My Dearest In Christ, Greetings in the name of God,Please let this not sound strange to you for myonly surviving lawyer who would have done this died early this year.i prayed andgot you email id from your country chambers of commerce which i have been withmy late husband and liked to visit once more if God will in his infinitemercies. I am Mrs.Luca scola,I am 51 years old,i am deaf and suffering from a long timecancer of the breast which also affected my brain,from all indication myconditions is really deteriorating and it is quite obvious that, according to mydoctors they have advised me that i may not live for the next two months,this isbecause the cancer stage has gotten to a very bad stage. I was brought up from a motherless babies home, was married to my late husbandfor twenty years without a child.My husband died in a fatal motoraccident.Before his death we were true Christians. Since his death I decided notto re-marry,I sold all my inherited belongings and deposited all the sum of$8million dollars with a Security firm in Europe. Presently, this money is still with them and the management of the Security firmjust wrote me as the true owner to come forward to receive the money for keepingit so long or rather issue a letter of authorization to somebody to receive iton my behalf since I can not come over because of my illness or they get itconfiscated. Presently, I'm with my laptop in a hospital where I have been undergoingtreatment for cancer of the lungs. I have since lost my ability to talk and mydoctors have told me that I have only a few months to live. It is my last wishto see that this money is invested to any organisation of your choice anddistributed each year among the charity organization,the poor and the motherlessbabies home where i come from.I want you God fearing, to also use this fund tofund churches, orphanages and widows. I took this decision, before i rest in peace because my time will soon be up. Assoon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the Security firm.Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I stated herein. Hoping to hearing from you soonest. Yours Sister in Christ,Mrs. Luca scola.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

VERY URGENT PLEASE.‏
From:  Mr Bukare Ahmed (mrahmed03@adinet.com.uy)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 03, 2009 2:43:58 AM 
To:   

ATT:  Dear Friend,    I am Mr Ahmed Burkare the manager Audit & Accounts dept. in the Bank of Africa (BOA). I am writing to request your assistance to transfer the sum of $10.500, 000.00 (ten million, five hundred thousand United States dollars) into your accounts. The above sum belongs to our deceased customer late Mr. George Small from America who died along with his entire family in the plane crash 2003 and since then the fund has been in a suspense account.    After my further investigation, I discovered that Mr George Small died with his next of kin and according to the laws and constitution guiding this banking institution stated that after the expiration of (5) five years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin, the fund will be channel into national treasury as unclaimed bill. Because of the static of this transaction I want you to stand as the beneficial next of kin so that our bank will accord you the recognition and have the fund transfer to your bank account. The total sum will be shared as follows: 60% for me, 40% for you and expenses incidental occur during the transfer will be incur by both of us. The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you are going to follow my instruction till the fund transfer to your bank account over there in your country. More details information with the text of application form will be forwarded to you to breakdown explaining comprehensively what require of you.    Your Full Name............................Your Sex..................................Your Age.................................Your Country.............................Your Occupation..........................Your Personal Mobile Number.......    Please indicate your genuine willingness and your urgent response.  You can reach me through (bukare_ahmed001@hotmail.com)    Best regards,  Bukare Ahmed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From: Helen Edward.‏
From:  Hello Hi (hello00161@dyamitimes.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 02, 2009 9:54:29 PM 
To:   

From: Helen Edward.
Tel:00225 07 59 8653
Introduction.
Dearest,


I know that this mail may come to you as surprise ,I am Mrs Helen Edward the wife to Dr Joe Edward the former director  general of  Sierra-leone Gold and diamond corporation who was assasinated by the rebels loyal to Foday Sankoh the (R U F)leader.

I managed to escape my country with my son Mack.  It is my pleasure to contact you for a business venture which I and my Son (Mack)intend to establish in your country. Though I have not met   with you  before but I believe, one has to risk confiding in succeed sometimes in life. There is this huge amount of Fifteen million U.S   dollars($15,000,000.00) which my late Husband kept for us with a Fiduciary Fund Holder in Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire before he was assasinated by the Rebels in a one Metallic Trunk Box.

Now I and my Son have decided to invest these money in your country or anywhere safe enough outside my country for security and political reasons. We want you to help us claim and retrieve this box from the Fiduciary Fund Holders and transfer it into your personal account in your country for investment purposes on these areas:

1). Telecommunication. 
2). The Transport Industry. 
3). Five Star Hotel.
4). Real Estate. 

Now i want to ask you something;

1)Can i trust you?
2)Can you take me as your sister?

If you can be of an assistance to us we will be pleased to offer to you 10% Of  the total fund.

I await your soonest response.
Respectfully yours,
Mrs Helen Edward.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Greeting I work as the auditor with central bank‏
From:  diop joh (diop_n1@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 02, 2009 5:58:31 PM 
To:   

Greeting from MR ANTONY
you can call +221768897773 
I work as the auditor with central bank of senegal,I have an Investor under my portfolio with a closing balance of $30 million his first initial deposit.

This Investor died 31 july 2000  leaving no WILL or AUTHORIZATION for re-transfer of his Investment and its proceeds to the INHERITOR and because of the laws here in senegal.I have personally carried out an Investigation on the subject matter that takes me 9 months to finalize and was made to understand that the Family or Relatives of the Investor knows nothing about his Investment and none have any records of all his deposits and investment with us leaving an avenue for claiming of the said funds with its accrued interest on presentation of a trustworthy person that can stand as the INHERITOR to the deceased.

Like I said before there is no risk involve as it will pass through international banking laws and all the necessary information will be given to you in later.I do not want any direct link between you and me. My official lines are not secure lines as they are periodically monitored to assess our level of customer care in line with our Total Quality Management Policy. Please observe this instruction religiously.

Please, again, note I am a family man, I have wife and children. I send you this mail not without a measure of fear as to what the consequences, but I know within me that nothing ventured is nothing gained and that success and riches never come easy or on a platter of gold. This is the one truth I have learned from my private banking clients. Do not betray my confidence. If we can be of one accord,

we should plan a meeting soon.I ask that if you find no interest in this project that you should discard this mail. I ask that you do not be vindictive and destructive. If my offer is of no appeal to you,delete this message and forget I ever contacted you. Do not destroy my career because you do not approve of my proposal. You may not know this but people like myself who have made tidy sums out of comparable situations run the whole private banking sector. I am not a criminal and what I do,

 I do not find against good conscience, this may be hard for you to understand, but the dynamics of my industry dictates that I make this move. Such opportunities only come ones way once in a lifetime. I cannot let this chance pass me by, for once I find myself in total control of my destiny. These chances wont pass me by. I ask that you do not destroy my chance, if you will not work with me let me know and let me move on with my life but do not destroy me.

I am a family man and this is an opportunity to provide them with new opportunities. There is a reward for this project and it is a task well worth undertaking.If you are interested, I can present you as the INHERITOR with all the relevant informations and proper documentation that will qualify you to have the funds claimed and on doing this,

our establishment will not question the release of the funds to you as I will make sure that we comply with the laid down rules and laws of claiming the Investment of a deceased Investor in our Establishment. Our sharing ratio will be50:50 while 5% will be set aside for any kind of expenses along the line.

Please contact me for more details breakdown if interested by sending me along with all these information's bellow,email antonyp100@ozu.es
1}Your full name
2}Home and office address
3}Full phone and fax number
4}Marital status
5}Age or ID
6}Nationality
7)Occupation
Thanks
TONY

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear: Sir/Madam, Please reply.‏
From:  Mr Prosper Daniel (prosperdx77145@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 02, 2009 5:16:11 PM 
To:   

Dear: Sir/Madam,

My name is Mr. Prosper Daniel. I have urgent and confidential business preposition about sum of $31M USD which I will like you to execute with me and establish trust and good business relationship with me, I know that it will not fail both of us and I will compensate you after the conclusion of the project. 

If you are a sincere person I can trust in you?

If I can trust in you kindly get back to me for more details.

Mr. Prosper Daniel.
Tel: +225-447-453-17.
011225-447-453-17.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

DEAR FRIEND‏
From:  MATE (sasanmate@aol.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 01, 2009 11 :22: 03 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend, How have you been doing? I know life would be treating you well with it's uttermost care. If I was in the same state of health like you are, I would be the happiest. This letter may come to you as a surprise due to the fact that we have not yet met. I have to say that I have no intentions of causing you any pains so I decided to contact you through this medium . During the process of reading this, I don't want you to feel sorry for me, because, I believe everyone will die someday. My name is Hasan mate, a merchant in Dubai , in the U.A.E. I have been diagnosed with prostate and oesophageal Cancer that was discovered very late due to my laxity in caring for my health. It has defiled all form of medication and right now, I have only about a few months to live according to medical experts. I have not particularly lived my life so well, as I never really cared for anyone not even myself but my business. Though I am very rich, I was never generous, I was always hostile to people and only focus on my business as that was the only thing 


I cared for. But now I regret all these as I now know that there is more to life than just wanting to have or make all the money in the world. I believe if I have a second chance to come to this world I would live my life a different way from how I have lived it.  Now that I know my time is near, I have willed and given most of my properties and assets to my immediate and extended family members and as well as a few close friends and Schools in the UAE. I have decided to give alms to charity organizations, as I want this to be one of the last good deeds I do on earth. So far, I have distributed funds to some charity organizations in the U.A.E, London and Ireland . Now that my health has deteriorated so badly, I cannot do this my self any more. I once asked members of my family to close one of my accounts and donate the funds, which I have there to charity organizations in Bulgaria and Pakistan , they refused and kept the funds to themselves. Hence, I do not trust them anymore, as they seem not to be contended with what I have left for them. I would rather pick someone like you, who I feel would definitely feel OKAY in putting funds in your care. The last of my funds which is the huge cash deposit of Eight Million Two Hundred thousand United States Dollars that I have with a Financial institution Abroad. I would want you to help me collect this deposit and dispatch it to charity organizations and let them know that it is I, Hasan Mate that is making this generous donation. I am writing this from my laptop computer in my hospital bed where I presently receive remedial treatments. I just hope that, Faith uses you to support and assist me with good heart. For your support and care, you can have 20% of the total funds with the Financial Firm. NB: I will appreciate your utmost confidentiality in this matter until the task is accomplished as I don’t want anything that will jeopardize my last wish. And also, I would be contacting with you by email as I don’t want anybody to know because they are always around me. Do endeavour to send your PHONE as well as your FAX for easy communication. I sent you this email from my computer and the hospital staff are always around me. I do not no if they have gotten the password to my email. I do not want them to interfere in this. For that, I have another email which is kept absolutely confidential by me. It is below. You are to reply to it if you want to really help me out of this. I will be the happiest person if you do.  REPLY TO: hasanmate@aol.com Thank you Your Beloved One,Hasan mate

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Officail Notification (MCS-26798/096)‏
From:  Microsoft Product Award Team (report@newtonwelt.de)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 31, 2009 4:13:43 PM 
To:   

MICROSOFT® (Uk. Regional Office) 
Products Promotion Division,
Microsoft Building, Wright Lane,
Kensington London W85sp.

Email mr_paulsmith199@sify.com

Serial NO:MCS-26798/096
Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU
Your Reference No:HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS,

Dear Lucky Winner, 

The prestigious Microsoft Product Award Team has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the new year anniversary for 2009, we rolled out over Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00) Draws. 
Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage.

Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU with serial numbers MCS-26798/096 and drew the lucky numbers 14-21-25-39-40-47(29) which subsequently won you Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(Ј850,000,00) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire winning sum of Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00)
These are your Reference identification numbers: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS
Kindly fill below Claims Requirement form for immediate Validation of your winning prize: 
1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3. Phone number:
4... Fax number:
5. Occupation:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country:
10.How do You feel as winner: 
Mode Of Price Remittance. 
Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque and other Winning Documents Backing your prize monay stating that the prize was legally obtain from Microsoft Products Award Team safely to you.

CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
MR.PAUL SMITH
MICROSOFT PRODUCT PROMO DEPARTMENT (UK).
Phone: +44 704 576 5467
E-mail: mr_paulsmith199@sify.com
**************************************************  ***** 
The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 
Once again on behalf of all our staff,

CONGRATULATIONS!
Yours Faithfully,
Mr.PAUL SMITH
Mic. Claims Office,
The MPA Foundation.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Read This!!‏
From:  Western Union Internet (donford@cox.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 31, 2009 9 :15: 37 PM 
To:   

 ATTN: Dear Winner!REF NUMBER: LDC29814/17/QG BATCH NUMBER: 09726-14 Every time you send/receive a qualifying money transfer monthly, you could win up to 4 times the cash you send/receive, up to 5.000 EURO! or you could receive:50% on your next transaction20% off at 1-800-FLOWERS.COM We are pleased to notify you of the result of the Western Union MTCN INTERNATIONAL program held on the 28TH August 2009.You are the winner, that category III is worth 50,000 EURO. More information: http://www.hispanicprwire.com/news.php?l=in&id=9617 contact the Payout Officer: Ms. Diana Spellmanms.dianaspellman@9.cn

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
very urgent please‏
From:  adams zakary (adamszakaryg6@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 31, 2009 5:24:29 PM 
To:   

dear friend, 

I am mr. adams zakary I work as the Foreign Operations Manager with one of the  Bank of africa (boa) here in Burkina Faso. Although the world is very small place and hard place to meet people because you don't know who to trust or believe, but as I have developed the trust in you after my fasting and praying,  i made up my mind to confide this confidential business suggestion to you.  

There is an over due unclaimed sum of Ten  Million five  Hundred Thousand United States Dollars ($10,500,000.00) in my bank, belonging to one of our dead foreign customers. There were no beneficiaries stated concerning these funds. Therefore, your request as a foreigner is necessary to apply for the claim and release of the fund smoothly into your reliable bank account  as the Foreign Business Partner to the deceased.  

On the transfer of this fund in your account, you will take 40%  as your own share from the total fund, while 50% will be for me and 10%  will be shared to Charitable Organizations, Motherless Babies homes, disabled helpless people in both our country as God directed me to do it. 

Please if you are really sure of your trustworthy, integerity, accountability and confidentiality on this deal, contact me with your personal information like. 

(1) your full Name................
(2) Country.......................
(3) Age...........................
(4) Sex...........................
(5) Marital Status................
(6) Occupation....................
(7) Identification Card...........
(8) Contact Address...............
(9) Tellphone Number..............
(10) E-mail Address...............

I am  looking forward to read from you for more details,

Yours faithfully,
Mr. adams zakary.
+226 7569 2023
adamz_zakary@yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PAYMENT-ATM411‏
From:  MR RICHARD EZE (report@schmidl24.de)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 31, 2009 4:58:43 PM 
To:   

ATM INTERNATIONAL CREDIT SETTLEMENT 

OFFICE OF THE DIRECTOR OF OPERATION 

OFFICE OF THE PRESIDENCY 

OCEANIC BANK (PLC ) OF NIGERIA 


ATTENTION HONORABLE BENEFICIARY 


THIS IS TO OFFICIALLY INFORM YOU THAT WE HAVE VERIFIED YOUR CONTRACT INHERITANCE FILE AND FOUND OUT THAT WHY YOU HAVE NOT RECEIVED YOUR PAYMENT IS BECAUSE YOU HAVE NOT FULFILLED THE OBLIGATIONS GIVEN TO YOU IN RESPECT OF YOUR CONTRACT/INHERITANCE PAYMENT. 


SECONDLY WE HAVE BEEN INFORMED THAT YOU ARE STILL DEALING WITH THE NONE OFFICIALS IN THE BANK ALL YOUR

ATTEMPT TO SECURE THE RELEASE OF THE FUND TO YOU. WE WISH TO ADVISE YOU THAT SUCH AN ILLEGAL ACT LIKE THIS HAVE TO STOP IF YOU WISHES TO RECEIVE YOUR PAYMENT SINCE WE HAVE DECIDED TO BRING A SOLUTION TO YOUR PROBLEM. RIGHT NOW WE HAVE ARRANGED YOUR PAYMENT THROUGH OUR SWIFT CARD PAYMENT CENTER ASIA PACIFIC, THAT IS THE LATEST INSTRUCTION FROM MR. PRESIDENT,UMARU MUSA YAR'ADUA (GCFR) PRESIDENT FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA AND FEDERAL MINISTRY OF FINANCE. 


THIS CARD CENTER WILL SEND YOU AN ATM CARD WHICH YOU WILL USE TO WITHDRAW YOUR MONEY IN ANY ATM MACHINE IN ANY PART OF THE WORLD,BUT THE MAXIMUM IS ONE THOUSAND FIVE HUNDRED DOLLARS PER DAY, SO IF YOU LIKE TO RECIEVE YOUR FUND THIS WAY PLEASE LET US KNOW BY CONTACTING THE CARD PAYMENT CENTER AND ALSO SEND THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION TO HIM IN ORDER HIM TO PROCEED IMMEDIATELY: 


1. FULL NAME_________________ 

2. PHONE AND FAX NUMBER_________________ 

3. ADDRESS WERE YOU WANT THEM TO SEND 

THE ATM CARD TO(P.O BOX NOT ACCEPTABLE)_________________ 

4. YOUR AGE AND CURRENT OCCUPATION_________________ 

5. A COPY OF YOUR IDENTIFICATION _________________ 


HOWEVER, KINDLY FIND BELOW THE CONTACT PERSON: 


DR JAMES UGO. 

DIRECTOR ATM DEPARTMENT CENTRE 

(OCEANIC BANK INTERNATIONAL PLC) 

TELEPHONE:+234-8068694458 

EMAIL ::o: ceanicplcatm@sify.com


THE ATM CARD PAYMENT CENTER HAS BEEN MANDATED TO ISSUE OUT $8,300,000.00 AS PART PAYMENT FOR THIS FISCAL YEAR 2009. ALSO FOR YOUR INFORMATION, YOU HAVE TO STOP ANY FURTHER COMMUNICATION WITH ANY OTHER PERSON(S) OR OFFICE(s) TO AVOID ANY HITCHES IN RECEIVING YOUR ATM PAYMENT. 

FOR ORAL DISCUSSION, I CAN BE REACHED ON OR EMAIL ME BACK AS SOON AS YOU RECEIVE THIS IMPORTANT MESSAGE FOR FURTHER DIRECTION AND ALSO UPDATE ME ON ANY DEVELOPMENT FROM THE ABOVE MENTIONED OFFICE. 

NOTE THAT BECAUSE OF IMPOSTORS, WE HEREBY ISSUED YOU OUR CODE OF CONDUCT, WHICH IS (ATM-411) SO YOU HAVE TO INDICATE THIS CODE WHEN CONTACTING THE CARD CENTER BY USING IT AS YOUR SUBJECT. 


BEST REGARDS, 

MR RICHARD EZE 

SPECIAL ADVISER TO THE PRESIDENT 

FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MY DEAR.‏
From:  sawadogo evans (sawadogoevan10@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 31, 2009 11:16:35 AM 
To:   

( A Senior Staff in)
Foreign Remittance Department,
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso .
Mr. Sawadogo Evans. 
Good day,
I'm Mr. Sawadogo Evans, A staff in foreign remittance department of my bank. In my department I discovered (a file) an abandoned sum of US$10.5M,(Ten Million, Five Hundred Thousand USD) The amount belongs to one of our foreign customers who died along with his family. The banking laws here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed for many years, it shall be transferred into the 'BANK TREASURY' as unclaimed FUND. 
I don't want this fund to enter into our BANK TREASURY as unclaimed since it will be the directors and some top officers will remit the fund to their own account. Please, i like you to contact our bank as the (Next of kin /relation) to the foreign customers asking the bank to release the fund to you, I will be feeding you with any giving question or information BANK may ask you regarding the fund.
This request of foreigner as next of kin, is occasioned by the fact that the customer was a FOREIGNER and as an (INSIDER) i cannot contact as next of kin to a foreigner. Furthermore in appreciation of your assistance, I am offering you (45%) of the total sum. (5%) for contingencies (cost of transfer/other charges) likely may incurred during the course of transaction, while the remaining (50%) is for me, note that this is a top secret only yourself due to i'm still working with the bank and you should not let (any body know) that i'm the one giving you information about this FUND. 
When i read from you I will send to you a written application that you will send to our bank asking for the money to be transferred to your account as the next of kin to the foreign customers. 
 Finally, based on trust and confidence on both side i would like you to forward to me your information as follow; (1. Your office and home addresses.) (2 Your Occupation.) (3. Your Age.) (4. Your Private Telephone number.) (5. Your Nationality.) 
I look forward to hear from you. 
Yours Faithfully, 
Mr. Sawadogo Evans.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

DO YOU NEED A LOAN, IF YES APPLY IMMEDIATELY!!!‏
From:  DURHAM-COUNTY LOAN SERVICES (durhamcoutloan@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 31, 2009 12:46:33 AM 
To:   

  Are you having financial distress or you want to fulfill that dream ofyours with funds? Are you having difficulties in obtaining a loanfrom hard lenders or banks because of their high loan fees/requirements?Do you need a loan for any legitimate reason? Then worry no more as the"Durham-County Loan Services" has come to offer loans to interestedapplicants both locally and overseas no matter the sex or location but agemust be 18 years and above. The applicant is to state the amount of loanneeded which will be offered on a 3% interest rate, under a processingand loan transfer which can either be on a short or long term loandepending on the applicant's choice. We offer personal loan, debt consolidation loan, venture capital, businessloan, student loan, home loan or loan for any legitimate reason. For further inquires and to apply for a loan from us, please feel free tocontact our application desk via this email: durhamcountyfirm1@gmail.com Full Name:First name:Last name:Address:Gender:Amount Needed As Loan:Purpose of loan:Duration:Marital status:Next Of Kin:Occupation:Cell Phone:City:State:Country: Regards, Mr. Wilford Donald/C.E.O(Online Advertiser)Durham-County Loan Services.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Reply me immedaitely‏
From:  zongo ali (zongo.ali212@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 30, 2009 7:40:55 PM 
To:   

FOR YOUR KIND ATTENTION.

COULD YOU PLEASE CONSIDER TO HELP ME TO RELOCATE THIS SUM OF NINE MILLION,FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS(US$9.5m) TO YOUR COUNTRY FOR ESTABLISHING A MEDIUM SIZE INDUSTRY IN YOUR COUNTRY.

THE SAID 9.5 MILLION DOLLARS WAS DEPOSITED IN OUR BANK BY MRS JOYCE LAKE AN AMERICA CITIZEN  WHO DIED IN A PLANE CRASH IN 2000.WE HAVE TRIED TO CONTACT HER IMMEDIATE FAMILY TO COME FORWARD FOR CLAIMS BUT COULD NOT SUCCEED. 

WE DISCORVERED THAT THE LATE AMERICAN  DIED ALONG SIDE WITH HER HUSBAND AND CHILDREN WHO ARE SUPPOSED TO BE HER NEXT OF KIN.

CLICKHERE(http://www.cnn.com/2000/US/02/01/alaska.airlines.list/).

I WILL GIVE YOU ALL VITAL INFORMATION CONCERNING THE AMERICAN AND THE 9.5MILLION DOLLARS IN OUR CUSTODY SO THAT YOU WILL CONTACT MY BANK 
FOR THEM TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU.

YOU CAN COME HERE IN PERSON OR YOU CAN REQUEST THE BANK TO GIVE YOU THE CONTACT OF THE BANK LAWYER'S WHO CAN REPRESENT YOUR INTREST IN THE TRANSFER PROCESS. 
 I AM ONE OF THE BANK DIRECTORS, I WILL PLAY A ROLE TO MAKE SURE THAT THE 9.5 MILLION DOLLARS IS RELEASED TO YOU.

AS SOON AS I RECIEVE YOUR REPLY, I WILL GIVE YOU AN INSTRUCTION ON WHAT YOU SHOULD DO.

REPLY AND LET ME KNOW YOUR FULL NAME,AGE,ADDRESS,OCCUPATION,AND YOUR TELEPHONE  NUMBERS  IF AVALIABLE.

MR. ZONGO ALI

----------


## om faisal

Confirmation E-mail Ticket Number: 15-20-14-39-17-8-9‏
From:  marloesdegunst@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 03, 2009 12 :52: 41 PM 
To:  gor@go.com 
Cc:  gor@go.com 
  1 attachment   
 WINNING N...jpg (106.4 KB)  


Confirmation E-mail Ticket Number: 15-20-14-39-17-8-9

Please view the attach file and contact :Mr.Mathias Arnaud  for the claim,TEL: 0032-489-603-804 or 01132-489-603-804,Reply to Email:euromillion1550@luckymail.com 

It is important to note that your award information was released today
with the following particulars attached to it.

E-mail Ticket Number: EP41-20-36-29-45
Reference Number: BE103/85428
Serial Number HW101/98541
Batch Number: WX23/52641
Draw Lucky Numbers: 4-16-17-20-29-*5-*7
Your Full Name & Telephone Number
Sincerely
Mr.Michael Bernschneider.
Please note,do not send email to the alert email you are to contact Mr.Mathias Arnaud via Reply to Email:euromillion1550@luckymail.com


WINNING NOTIFICATION.jpg

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Welcome to Western Union,‏
From:  Denis Mpongo (dmpongo_ob@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 03, 2009 3:26:00 PM 
To:   

Welcome to Western Union,
Send Money Worldwide,
FINANCIAL MINISTER OF.FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF BENIN.
FOR GIN PAYMENT OFFICE

Attention:Beneficiary,

We have concluded with the M/D of Diamond Bank here in Benin Republic that you should start receiving your payment of $900.000.00usd through western union money transfer from today, but you will be receiving $5000.00 USD only per a day.

This includes every foreign contractors, inheritance beneficiaries and lottery winners that may have not received their respective payments, and people that have had an unfinished transaction or international businesses that failed due to Government problems.

So you are advise to contact the western union Operator Mr Charles Prevail right now and re-confirm your information to him so that you will receive your first payment immediately from now. Contact address,(westernumtransfer_dt@hotmail.com) And here is the information you need to send to him.

Your Receiver's Name..........................
Your Country's name /code.........
Tel phone number...............
Full Address. ................
Test Q........................
Answer ....................

All this information is to avoid sending your money to another tripe.

Yours in service,

Denis Mpongo.
Financial Minister Federal republic of Benin.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CAN I TRUST YOU? I HAVE A BUSINESS PROPOSAL FOR YOU.‏
From:  dr.foladay dagogo (dr.foladay_dagogo40000.1011@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 03, 2009 9:36:29 PM 
To:   

Iam DR.FOLADAY DAGOGO.I want to enquire from you if you can handle this transaction of $19.3m dollars belonging to our bank deceased customer who died along with his family during their vacation, I will give you more details and what will be your percentage for your assistants as soon as i receive your reply. 

If you are interested, please forward me the bellow information's; 
Your name: ............................ 

Sex.................. 
Your country: ......................... 
Your phone Number: ...................... 
Your Tel/fax: ........................... 
Your age: ............................... 
Your occupation: ....................... 

await for your urgent reply.
Best regard.   

Dr.F.D Dagogo

My phone Number +226-78707388

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
RE: YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS HAS WON YOU AN AWARD SUM OF $820,000.00,see attachment for details‏
From:  window lives (drawss.16@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 03, 2009 6:36:57 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 FIFA WORL...doc (22.1 KB)  


Microsoft Fifa World Cup Award Team 
Tele: 0027-738-333-551 
Johannesburg South Africa 
Claimxx3@msn.com 

Dear winner, 

This is to inform you that your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to ticket number 008795727498 with serial numbers BTD/9080648302/2010, and drew the lucky numbers 13-15-16-21-34-36-(8) which subsequently won you the total sum of (USD$820.000.00 EIGHT HUNDRED AND TWENTY THOUSAND UNITED STATES DOLLARS. On the Microsoft Fifa World 2010 Internet Lottery Promotion, the draws registered as Draw number one was conducted in (ZURICH, SWITZERLAND) this Draw are commemorative as such special that you don?t need to buy any ticket to enter the draws, but your email address was drawn as one of the lucky winner through a Microsoft Computer ballot system

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT ATTENTION PLEASE‏
From:  ele ibrahim (ele.ibrahim932@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 03, 2009 6:46:03 PM 
To:   

Good day my dear friend,

I assumed you are in good health with your family.

 I am Mr.Ele Ibrahim the Director in charge of Auditing section  Group Bank Of Africa (BOA) Burkina Faso I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($13.2 million immediately to your account.

 I will send to you the full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will receive 40% of the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business.

Thanks

Mr.Ele Ibrahim

----------


## om faisal

CONGRATULATIONS!! YOU HAVE WON THE MICROSOFT E-GAMES DRAW‏
From:  MICROSOFT E-GAMES (macjugo2000@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 03, 2009 2:30:00 AM 
To:   


MICROSOFT LOTTERY
INTERNATIONAL PROMOTION PROGRAM
September, 2009
Ref No: MSTL/CN/2628/YT
Batch Number: 26/386/UTR.
Serial Number 25742-86
Coupon No. MSTL-146478972197
Dear Email Bearer,
CONSOLATION PRIZE WINNING NOTICE!!!
You have been selected for a cash prize of $1 MILLION USD in the
MICROSOFT LOTTERY wheel E-game which was conducted at our international corporate office complex in The New
York.
We wish to congratulate and inform you of the selection of your email coupon
number which was selected among the 5 lucky consolation prize
winners.
Your email ID identified with Coupon No. MSTL-146478972197 and was
selected by our E-games Random Selection System (ERSS) with entries
from the 50,000 different email addresses enrolled for the E-game.
Your email ID was included among the 50,000 different email addresses
submitted by our partner international email provider companies.
You have won a consolation cash prize of $1,000,000.00 (ONE MILLION
UNITED STATE DOLLARS) only. The MICROSOFT LOTTERY Group have approved a payout of your consolation cash prize which will
be remunerated directly to you by the official Payment Agency Board.
Our DUE PROCESS UNIT (DPU) will render to you complete assistance and
provide additional information and processes for the claims of your
consolation prize. For due processing of your winning claim, please
contact the DPU Information Officer Chris Joel who has been assigned
to assist you.
Contact:
NAME:  John Williams
E-mail: j.williams1940@live.com
You are advised to provide him with the following piece of information:
Names:
Current Address:
Occupation:
Age:
Phone/Fax number:
Nationality:
Ref Number:
Batch Number:
Coupon Number:

NB: In accordance with the MICROSOFT LOTTERY E-games policy and
regulations, this notification is dispatched directly to only the 5
lucky consolation prize Winners. This notification also contains
information that is proprietary, confidential or otherwise legally
exempt from disclosure.
Regards,
Anita Raynes(Mrs.).
(Group Coordinator)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
ASSIST ME PLEASE‏
From:  frank john (frankjohn5908@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 01, 2009 8:08:09 AM 
To:   

Frank John
The Holy Crescent mosque.
40/42 Ago Palace Way
Okota - Isolo
Lagos - Nigeria
Tel: 234-1-7222150.
E mail:frankjohn11@wen2mail.com


PERMISSION TO REMIT US $21 MILLION INTO YOUR COMPANY OR PRIVATE ACCOUNT. 

It is my pleasure to write and inform you of a transaction involving the transfer of US21,000,000.00 (twenty one million US dollars) only into a foreign account for safekeeping pending my arrival with my colleagues for the sharing with you as the account owner into which the money is remitted. 

I am an accountant with the Nigerian National Petroleum Corporation (NNPC), Lagos and this money originated from over-invoiced contract executed for the corporation some years back. This contract has long been completed by a foreign firm and the contractor duly paid. I now seek if you would permit the surplus to be remitted into your account. As a matter of fact,! we are top government officials and we cannot come out openly to claim this amount. This is why we are looking fora competent and honest company or individual abroad whose documents would be tendered by us here in Nigeria as one of the contractors that executed the project. However, I would wish to receive your personal assurance that you would not sit on the money when it goes into your account. More importantly, you keep confidential this transaction, in order not to tarnish the confidence repose in the officials involved in this transaction. To effect this transfer, I therefore request the following: 

YOUR ACCOUNT NUMBER, THE NAME OF YOUR BANK. WHERE THE MONEY WOULD BE TRANSFERRED INTO AND ALSO YOUR PRIVATE FAX AND TELEPHONE NUMBERS FOR QUICK COMMUNICATION.

So far, after due consultations, you were strongly and reliably recommended to us although we have not met or entered into any kind of contract with you before as to know the ext! ent of your honesty, but based on the recommendations, I personally want to believe that you are honest enough and would not sit on the money if finally got into your account. It is on this note that I consider it proper to write you asking for your permission and support to transfer this amount into your account.

You should not fear any risk because we have concluded arrangement to save guide you in the transaction. This business is 100% risk free. Hence it requires high level of confidence and secrecy. Meanwhile this is the breakdown of the sharing modalities: 

(A). 10% WILL BE USED TO SETTLE TRANSFER CHARGES AND LEGAL PROTOCOLS. (B). 30% IS FOR USING YOUR ACCOUNT. (C). 60% OF IT WILL BE FOR US THE ORIGINATORS.

Be informed that on completion of this business I will use part of my money to invest in your country under your care. Please note that the transfer operation will take seven to ten working days to be completed. Please contact me by ! the above e-mail. Thanks. 

Frank John.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your E-mail Has Won Yahoo Lottery 2009 (500, 000.00GBP)‏
From:  Yahoo Lottery Inc. (mrmattwright30@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 31, 2009 5:49:22 PM 
To:   



YAHOO LOTTO PROMOTION

Long sight, Manchester M60 2DB - United Kingdom

Dear Sir/Madam

We are happy to inform you that you have won prize money of Five Hundred thousand British Pounds Sterling (£500,000.00) for this month lottery promotion which is organized by YAHOO!

Annually YAHOO! Gather all the e-mail addresses of people who are active online, among the millions that subscribed to Yahoo!, Hotmail and other e-mail providers. Five People Are Been selected All Over the World.

Our Winners= 20 Are Selected Through Electronic Balloting System Without The Winner Applying. We Are Congratulating You For Being One Of The People Selected For The Second Random For The Year 2009.

These Are Your Winning Identification Numbers.....
Dream number..................................Lwh 03 39 24 20
Ticket/Lotto number.......................Lwh 441 337 465 305,
Lotto number..............................Lwh 100 036 404 433 999
Serial number.....................................Lwh 5/745/228
Category..........................................  ....2nd

To Begin Your Claims, Kindly Contact the Fiduciary Agent for Your Prize
Agent Name: Mrs. Rose Williams

E- Mail: rosewilliams05@hotmail.com
Phone +447031961854

Contact your Claims Agent Without Any Further Delay.
Otherwise Your Prize Will Be Returned Unclaimed To Our
National Headquarters In UK And Will Be Donated To Charity Homes.
You Are Required To Forward To Your Agent with The Following Details:

1. FULL NAMES...............
2. COUNTRY OF ORIGIN.............
3. DATE OF BIRTH...............
4. OCCUPATION.............
5.. CONTACT ADDRESS.............
6. TELEPHONE NUMBERS............
7. TICKET AND LOTTO NUMBER...............
8. SERIAL NUMBER...............
9. SEX (MALE OR FEMALE).............................

As soon as you contact Her She Will Advise you on the Procedure to claim your Won Prize Money Immediately.

NOTE: YOU ARE STRONGLY ADVISED TO KEEP ALL YOU’RE WINNING
CONFIDENTIAL UNTIL CLAIM IS MADE TO AVOID WRONG OR DOUBLE
CLAIMING. ANY BREACH OF CONFIDENTIAL DISQUALIFIES YOU FROM
GETTING YOUR PRIZE.

YOUR ADDRESS HAS WON
Congratulations Once More!!
Yours Faithfully,
Mrs. Alice Johnson - Finance Director,
Mrs. Rose Williams - Fiduciary Agent,
Mr. Ronny Smith - Head of Administration.
[YOU MUST CLAIM YOUR PRICE ON OR BEFORE 21 DAYS]
We have millions of pounds in unclaimed prizes

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Refinancing‏
From:  James Allen Cross (postmaster@zloans.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 02, 2009 2:40:35 PM 
To:   

Are you in need of financial help?, you need a loan for your business or to solve other monetary issues.We offer loans with a very low interest rate of 2% per annum for a minimum of 10 years, Interested applicants should submit their request via email for immediate processing with the information listed below: Names in full:Address:Gender:Email:Phone Number:Amount Required:Loan Duration: Country: We give out the following category of loan listed below: * Platinum packaged loan ($30,000,000.00)* Gold packaged loan ($20,000,000.00)* Premium packaged loan ($10,000,000.00)* Large Scale business loan ($1,000,000.00)* Mortgage Loan ($500,000.00)* Small scale business Loan ($200,000.00)* Venture Capital ($100,000.00)* Equipment Loan ($50,000.00)* Consumer Loan ($20,000.00)* Student Loan ($10,000.00) ==================================In acknowledgment to these details, I will send you a wellcalculated Terms and Conditions for the amount you require. Warm Regards,James Allen Cross Jnr.PHONE: 44 703 196 4858

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

congratulation‏
From:  Australian Lottery Inc (mrmattwright12@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 31, 2009 3 :23: 25 AM 
To:   



Dear Lucky Winner,

We happily announce to you the result of electronic email Address draw of Australian National lottery draws held on August 28th, 2009.I wish to inform you that your email have won $500,000 from the Australian National Lottery Programmed. You are advise to Contact your regional claims agent Mr.HARRY CLARK

1. Your Name:
2. Your Country:
3. Your Phone No:

Send the above information to the claims agent
Email: claimoffice.lotto10@yahoo.com

Signed,
Management
Kate Brown

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Winner,‏
From:  Australian Lottery Inc (mrmattwright12@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 31, 2009 1 :23: 48 AM 
To:   



Dear Winner,

We are delighted to inform you of your prize release on the 28th of August 2009 from the Australian International Lottery program.
You here by have been approved a lump sum pay of US$ 500,000.00 (FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATES DOLLARS)
in cash credit file ref:ILP/HW 47509/02 from the total cash prize shared amongst eight lucky winners in this category.

HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE: Simply contact our fiduciary agent,
Name: Mr HARRY CLARK
E-MAIL: (claimoffice.lotto10@yahoo.com)

Signed. 
Boris Kovac (Mr)Lottery Coordinator
Australian International Lottery Inc

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Winner,‏
From:  Australian Lottery Inc (mrmattwright12@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, August 31, 2009 1:05:15 AM 
To:   



Dear Winner,

We are delighted to inform you of your prize release on the 28th of August 2009 from the Australian International Lottery program.
You here by have been approved a lump sum pay of US$ 500,000.00 (FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATES DOLLARS)
in cash credit file ref:ILP/HW 47509/02 from the total cash prize shared amongst eight lucky winners in this category.

HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE: Simply contact our fiduciary agent,
Name: Mr HARRY CLARK
E-MAIL: (claimoffice.lotto10@yahoo.com)

Signed. 
Boris Kovac (Mr)Lottery Coordinator
Australian International Lottery Inc

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Dear Winner,‏
From:  Australian Lottery Award Inc. (mrmattwright12@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 30, 2009 11:21:46 PM 
To:   

Dear Winner,

The entire Australian National lottery organization feel delighted to
inform you that your e-mail have won a prize money of Five Hundred
Thousand U.S Dollars (US$500,000.00) for 2009 New Year Prize Promotion which is Organized by Webmaster Inc.(claimoffice.lotto01@yahoo.com)

To claim your prize contact your fiduciary agent MR. HARRY CLARK via Email:
Contact details(claimoffice.lotto01@yahoo.com)

Yours Faithfully,
Marcus D'sousa

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM: THE DESK OF THE MANAGEMENT‏
From:  AUSTRALIAN LOTTERY INC (austrapro@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 30, 2009 1 :23: 14 PM 
To:   

FROM: THE DESK OF THE MANAGEMENT
INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRICE AWARD DEPARTMENT.
REF N: EGS/475061725
BATCH N:7056490900/188
RE: AWARD NOTIFICATION/ FINAL NOTICE


CONGRATULATIONS!

National Australia  Lottery Incorporated  wishes to inform you the results of the E-mail address ballot lottery international program by Australia held on 28th Aug,2009, Your email account has been picked as a winner of $500,000.00} FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS ONLY.
This result is now released to you on 29th Aug , 2009 and your email address attached  in the A Category. All email addresses were selected through a computer ballot system in which your email address was selected as one of the lucky winners. 

Be advised to keep your winning information confidential {VERY SECRET} until your claims has been processed and your money remitted to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program by fraudulent and scammers.
All winning must be claimed not later than 15th Sept, 2009. After this date all unclaimed funds will be returned to  Australia as unclaimed. Please note in order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications please remember to quote your reference number in all correspondence.
You are therefore advised to contact your claim OFFICER  REV. ALEX DAVIS   @: claim2009center@gmail.com 

For the processing of your winning immediately please fill the form below and submit to your claims agent :ralex72@live..com or revalexa72@yahoo.com (+2347023603943)


LOTTERY WINNERS APPLICATION FORM OF PAYMENT. FULL NAME..............................................  .........................................

 BIRTH DATE..............................................  ...................................... 
ADDRESS...........................................  ...............................................

SEX...............................................  ..................................................  ...

AGE...............................................  ..................................................  .... 

NATIONALITY.......................................  ..............................................

AMOUNT WON...............................................  ......................................

OCCUPATION........................................  ...............................................


TELEPHONE.........................................  ................................................


EMAIL.............................................  ..................................................  ...


DATE..............................................  ..................................................  ....


OPTION OF TRANSFER (EITHER ACCOUNT TO ACCOUNT  OR INTERNATIONAL CERTIFIED BANK DRAFT ).................................................  ..........................................

WINNER Ref Batch NO................................................  ..................................................  ......

APPROVED FOR PAYMENT.

Note that you are to specify to your claim agent on the option of transfer preferable to you .Either  ACCOUNT TO ACCOUNT or INTERNATIONAL CERTIFIED BANK DRAFT VIA COURIER SERVICE .Kindly send the above form together with your option of transfer for more information on how you shall go about claiming your fund.
Congratulations from the staff and thank you for being part of email account users program.      

Yours in service,                                                          
Mrs Alice Henry 
Executive(Australian Lottery Inc).
Dr. P. Swier, Mr. Jack Flash (Manager Foreign Operations), Mr.Kenkidman Weijden (Head Of promotion), Dr. James Williams (Director International Credit Department), Mrs. Sandra Murphy (Executive), Mr. Michael Cole (Executive), Mr. Stephen Boer (Chairman)
For your Information :Do not reply to this box but send your response to claim2009center@gmail.com or revalexa72@yahoo.com very important !!!

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM: THE DESK OF THE MANAGEMENT‏
From:  AUSTRALIAN LOTTERY INC (austrapro@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, August 30, 2009 8:16:09 PM 
To:   

FROM: THE DESK OF THE MANAGEMENT
INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRICE AWARD DEPARTMENT.
REF N: EGS/475061725
BATCH N:7056490900/188
RE: AWARD NOTIFICATION/ FINAL NOTICE


CONGRATULATIONS!

National Australia  Lottery Incorporated  wishes to inform you the results of the E-mail address ballot lottery international program by Australia held on 28th Aug,2009, Your email account has been picked as a winner of $500,000.00} FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS ONLY.
This result is now released to you on 29th Aug , 2009 and your email address attached  in the A Category. All email addresses were selected through a computer ballot system in which your email address was selected as one of the lucky winners. 

Be advised to keep your winning information confidential {VERY SECRET} until your claims has been processed and your money remitted to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program by fraudulent and scammers.
All winning must be claimed not later than 15th Sept, 2009. After this date all unclaimed funds will be returned to  Australia as unclaimed. Please note in order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications please remember to quote your reference number in all correspondence.
You are therefore advised to contact your claim OFFICER  REV. ALEX DAVIS   @: claim2009center@gmail.com 

For the processing of your winning immediately please fill the form below and submit to your claims agent :ralex72@live..com or revalexa72@yahoo.com (+2347023603943)


LOTTERY WINNERS APPLICATION FORM OF PAYMENT. FULL NAME..............................................  .........................................

 BIRTH DATE..............................................  ...................................... 
ADDRESS...........................................  ...............................................

SEX...............................................  ..................................................  ...

AGE...............................................  ..................................................  .... 

NATIONALITY.......................................  ..............................................

AMOUNT WON...............................................  ......................................

OCCUPATION........................................  ...............................................


TELEPHONE.........................................  ................................................


EMAIL.............................................  ..................................................  ...


DATE..............................................  ..................................................  ....


OPTION OF TRANSFER (EITHER ACCOUNT TO ACCOUNT  OR INTERNATIONAL CERTIFIED BANK DRAFT ).................................................  ..........................................

WINNER Ref Batch NO................................................  ..................................................  ......

APPROVED FOR PAYMENT.

Note that you are to specify to your claim agent on the option of transfer preferable to you .Either  ACCOUNT TO ACCOUNT or INTERNATIONAL CERTIFIED BANK DRAFT VIA COURIER SERVICE .Kindly send the above form together with your option of transfer for more information on how you shall go about claiming your fund.
Congratulations from the staff and thank you for being part of email account users program.      

Yours in service,                                                          
Mrs Alice Henry 
Executive(Australian Lottery Inc).
Dr. P. Swier, Mr. Jack Flash (Manager Foreign Operations), Mr.Kenkidman Weijden (Head Of promotion), Dr. James Williams (Director International Credit Department), Mrs. Sandra Murphy (Executive), Mr. Michael Cole (Executive), Mr. Stephen Boer (Chairman)
For your Information :Do not reply to this box but send your response to claim2009center@gmail.com or revalexa72@yahoo.com very important !!!

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greetings From Mrs Sandra And Son‏
From:  mrs sandra (mrs-sandra1000@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 04, 2009 3 :10: 31 AM 
To:   

Greetings From Mrs Sandra And Son

Dear Friend,

It is my great pleasure and the trust which I have on you, though we have not met before, neither have we seen for the first time, but before I pick up your E-mail contact and write to you I prayed over it that God should direct me to a trustworthy and God fearing partner who will help me to invest this money in a good business of your choice.

For this will permit me to go into business relationship with you, since I have made up my mind to make this money transfer with you. My name is Mrs Sandra Osji 44 years old the wife of Late Amadu Brown Osji who was a Cocoa and Gold marchant in Cotonou Republic of Benin and i have only one child His name is KENNETH.

My husband was poisoned to death by his business associate on one of their business outings to Accra Ghana,on 19th Oct 2005. Before the death of my husband on the 26th December 2005 in a private hospital here. He sincerely called me on his bed side and told me that he had a sum of ($5.M US.DOLLARS) which he deposited in Finance Firm.

He also used his name to Deposit the money and explained to me that it was because of his wealth that he was poisoned by his business associates, That I should seek for a foreign partner in a country of my choice where I will transfer this money and use it for investment purposes, I want you to assist me by investing this money into a good business and also be a guardian over this money I am honourably seeking for your assistance in the following ways.

(1)To assist me to transfer this money into your account successfully
(2)To provide a trust bank account where this money would be transfered.

(3)To make arrangement for me and my son to come over to your country for investment,

(4)To help find admission in a good university to enable him finish his educational career in your country.

In line with this,am willing to offer you 30% percent of the total sum as compensation for your effort/input after the successfull transfer of this fund in your safe account Below informations is what i need from you so that the bank can start this transfer immediately without delay.

Your Bank name and addres together with Account Number Your direct Telephone and Fax Numbers and Your full name and address. On receipt of the above mentioned informations,

I believe that this transaction would be concluded within 7 working days as the bank Director promised me that he will commence on the transfer immediately if  I provide a bank account for remittance.


I am waiting to hear from you soonest.
Thanks and God bless you for your kind understanding.

Best Regards,
Mrs Sandra Osji and Son

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Congratulations, You Won A Cash Prize!‏
From:  BRITISH CASINO INC. (devanesdingle@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 04, 2009 7 :51: 02 AM 
To:   

From: British National Casino Inc.Western EsplanadeWestcliff-on-Sea, EnglandSS0 7QY United Kingdom.Tel: +44-70319 96570. Dear: Sir/madam,Congratulations! It is our great pleasure to inform you that your email addresses has won a Cash Prize Bonus of $1,000,000.00 USD (One Million United State Dollars) from anniversary Lottery Promotion, which was conducted by the British National Casino Inc. The lottery programme was designed and sponsored by individuals conglomerate of some multinational companies as part of their social responsibilities to all citizens, and the anniversary program was held on Tuesday, September 3rd, 2009.After the Lottery promo drawn program; You here by have been approved a lump sum pay of $1,000,000.00 USD (ONE MILLION UNITED STATE DOLLARS) in cash credit File Ref: BCL/CIP4409/09 from the total cash prize shared amongst the Five(5) Lucky Winners 


s in this category draw and all participant email address were selected through a computer balloting system via electronic selection. For More Information: Your email address was pick among the participants emails that was selected during the random selection, by the British Game Union for 2,000 names of email I.D that was selected for the available tickets; and these selected lucky emails were randomly picked from the internet website, and whereby no tickets were sold to anyone in the draw participants of the Jackpot; all the total participant’s email address were pick from United State of America, Canada, Asia, Europe and Africa. Each of the email were attach to a balloting ticket number before the anniversary jackpot draw programme was conducted and after the draws result; your email address popped-up on our database system as the 2nd prize winner to received a lump sum of One Million United State Dollars cash payment; And this automatically approved you as the certified winner. To claim the cash prize, you will have to submit the below winning information to the proper office for verification & validation reports base on the winning information as listed:*Batch No.: 2009MUSL-LA/3*Serial No.: S/N-QRH34/7658*Reference No.: WCFF/ML-26922*Winning Numbers: 07 08 11 17 53 PlayBall 36. In accordance with the claims process, you must keep your winning information’s away from the general public to avoid unwarranted fraudulent acts as part of our security protocol. Remember that the winning information will be automatically verified before release the cash payment to you as a winner and you have to send your personal details along with the winning information to the accredited officer for processing in all correspondence to avoid any misconception & late entries for processes as requested below:1. Your Full Names:2. Full Contact Address:3. Your Age, Sex and Occupation:4. Personal Telephone and Fax Number:5. Your Winning Numbers (Batch No: Serial No: & Ref No :: .  Note: Your respond should be send via email to the accredited officer for immediate process and remittance of your winning cash payment. For more inquiries, contact the accredited officer with your information as listed below and any members of the affiliate agencies are automatically not allowed to participate in this program. Name of Accredited Officer: Mr. Philip Stone.Telephone Number: +44-70319 96570.Contact E-mail: british.casino@yahoo.com.hk Once again we the members and staff of the UK National Casino Inc. happily congratulate you and we are glad that your email took part in this online anniversary program,  Sincerely,British Casino Inc.(Custodial Co-ordinate). -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Dear Sir,‏
From:  Aalima Mohammed (alima_moh57@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 04, 2009 6:00:54 AM 
To:   

Dear Sir,
I am Mis Aalima Mohammed 20 years old a native of Cote D'Ivoire, WA. I am the only daughter of Late Mr Mustafa Mohammed, my father was a corn politician and reliable business man here in Cote D?voire were we have Cacao companies, he was awarded a contract worth $30 Million USD for road constructions. During the process he was poison by his colleges all in the name of been greediness of his success to wine the contract. We are a fully Muslim religion, but I must have to let you know that your religion does not matter at all concerning this noble transaction which I am in need of your assistance.
My mother died years ago after which she gave birth to me within a short period of years of her death, my father loves me so much and promised to take good care of me to any level; the relatives of my father are Christian and also does not have good relationship with my father neither me. During the short time before the death of my father In the hospital he secretly told me that he deposited the sum of $ 8,000. 000 Million Eight Million in a secret firm securities company in City Abidjan Cote D'Ivoire, he told me also that it was because of the money he was poison by his business associates.
He gave me the documents of this deposit were I should go and claim the money which has to be done through the help of a foreigner because he told me that he wanted to transfer the money abroad and also invest it into company, and also leave there permanently. My father also warned me not to revel this secret to any body here and also advice me to contact a foreign partner from any country of my choice were I will like to leave at the same time invest the money over there to spent the rest of my lives over there because I am not save any more, sir, I am pleading you in the name of the Almighty to kindly offer to me your kind assistance to claim this Asset from the security company and transfer this fund to your personal account so that I can join you over there to start up a better life in your country, at the same time further my education. He also told me that it will be easy to transfer it via courier of this company than using banking process because of the Government suspicious, and I think this is the best and the most secret to get this transaction concluded.
I have been leaving in the object of suffering since my father died and also the relatives are not willing to assist me because everything that my father owned was claimed by them due to the low demand that one dies his immediate brothers took over the left behind properties, my father also told me that it was because of the low that bind us here made him to deposit this sum in the secret company so that I can still have better life whenever he is no more. I am willing to offer you % 25 of this total sum upon your assistance to retrieve this Asset from the securities company and also whatever that you spend during the process of this transaction as I believe that one has to take risky before he:/she can archive the goal of your heart desires.
Your been honest and understanding to this transaction will be highly appreciated and also I shall provide more information that is related to this transaction as soon as I confirm your wiliness to assist me to join you over there. I do hope I am save by letting you know about my plans,?
May you be blessed as you help?
Miss Aalima Mohammed.
ukaditoyo_01@yahoo.co.jp

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Loan Offer‏
From:  Glitec Loans Finance (ingrid.hoff@comhem.se)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 04, 2009 11:43:24 AM 
To:   

Good day,  Do you have good or bad credit? Do you want to upgrade your business? I am Mr Dale Robert, I am a private and nongovernmental loan lender, I have my office in the United kingdom and in some other parts of Europe and West Africa Countries. I want to use this medium to notify you that I give out loans to both private and public organizations at very low and considerable interest rates with flexible Loan Terms and conditions.This is a means I have chosen to reach out to those in need and those that need to boost their business. If you are interested in getting a loan from my Firm, Contact me with the following details. Title:First NameSurnameAge:LOAD DETAILS:Home StatusLoan AmountLoan purposeADDRESS DETAILS:PostcodeHouse number/nameStreetTownCountryCONTACT DETAILS:Home telWork telMobile telemail address Phone Number:+44 702 4031 937Email: glitecfinance@yahoo.co.ukThanks, Mr Dale RobertGlitec Finance Managing Director

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Dear Sir,‏
From:  Aalima Mohammed (alima_moh52@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 04, 2009 7:47:52 AM 
To:   

Dear Sir,
I am Mis Aalima Mohammed 20 years old a native of Cote D'Ivoire, WA. I am the only daughter of Late Mr Mustafa Mohammed, my father was a corn politician and reliable business man here in Cote D?voire were we have Cacao companies, he was awarded a contract worth $30 Million USD for road constructions. During the process he was poison by his colleges all in the name of been greediness of his success to wine the contract. We are a fully Muslim religion, but I must have to let you know that your religion does not matter at all concerning this noble transaction which I am in need of your assistance.
My mother died years ago after which she gave birth to me within a short period of years of her death, my father loves me so much and promised to take good care of me to any level; the relatives of my father are Christian and also does not have good relationship with my father neither me. During the short time before the death of my father In the hospital he secretly told me that he deposited the sum of $ 8,000. 000 Million Eight Million in a secret firm securities company in City Abidjan Cote D'Ivoire, he told me also that it was because of the money he was poison by his business associates.
He gave me the documents of this deposit were I should go and claim the money which has to be done through the help of a foreigner because he told me that he wanted to transfer the money abroad and also invest it into company, and also leave there permanently. My father also warned me not to revel this secret to any body here and also advice me to contact a foreign partner from any country of my choice were I will like to leave at the same time invest the money over there to spent the rest of my lives over there because I am not save any more, sir, I am pleading you in the name of the Almighty to kindly offer to me your kind assistance to claim this Asset from the security company and transfer this fund to your personal account so that I can join you over there to start up a better life in your country, at the same time further my education. He also told me that it will be easy to transfer it via courier of this company than using banking process because of the Government suspicious, and I think this is the best and the most secret to get this transaction concluded.
I have been leaving in the object of suffering since my father died and also the relatives are not willing to assist me because everything that my father owned was claimed by them due to the low demand that one dies his immediate brothers took over the left behind properties, my father also told me that it was because of the low that bind us here made him to deposit this sum in the secret company so that I can still have better life whenever he is no more. I am willing to offer you % 25 of this total sum upon your assistance to retrieve this Asset from the securities company and also whatever that you spend during the process of this transaction as I believe that one has to take risky before he:/she can archive the goal of your heart desires.
Your been honest and understanding to this transaction will be highly appreciated and also I shall provide more information that is related to this transaction as soon as I confirm your wiliness to assist me to join you over there. I do hope I am save by letting you know about my plans,?
May you be blessed as you help?
Miss Aalima Mohammed.
ukaditoyo_01@yahoo.co.jp

----------


## om faisal

CONGRATULATIONS!! YOU HAVE WON THE MICROSOFT E-GAMES DRAW‏
From:  MICROSOFT E-GAMES (macjugo2000@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 02, 2009 7:30:00 PM 
To:   


MICROSOFT LOTTERY
INTERNATIONAL PROMOTION PROGRAM
September, 2009
Ref No: MSTL/CN/2628/YT
Batch Number: 26/386/UTR.
Serial Number 25742-86
Coupon No. MSTL-146478972197
Dear Email Bearer,
CONSOLATION PRIZE WINNING NOTICE!!!
You have been selected for a cash prize of $1 MILLION USD in the
MICROSOFT LOTTERY wheel E-game which was conducted at our international corporate office complex in The New
York.
We wish to congratulate and inform you of the selection of your email coupon
number which was selected among the 5 lucky consolation prize
winners.
Your email ID identified with Coupon No. MSTL-146478972197 and was
selected by our E-games Random Selection System (ERSS) with entries
from the 50,000 different email addresses enrolled for the E-game.
Your email ID was included among the 50,000 different email addresses
submitted by our partner international email provider companies.
You have won a consolation cash prize of $1,000,000.00 (ONE MILLION
UNITED STATE DOLLARS) only. The MICROSOFT LOTTERY Group have approved a payout of your consolation cash prize which will
be remunerated directly to you by the official Payment Agency Board.
Our DUE PROCESS UNIT (DPU) will render to you complete assistance and
provide additional information and processes for the claims of your
consolation prize. For due processing of your winning claim, please
contact the DPU Information Officer Chris Joel who has been assigned
to assist you.
Contact:
NAME:  John Williams
E-mail: j.williams1940@live.com
You are advised to provide him with the following piece of information:
Names:
Current Address:
Occupation:
Age:
Phone/Fax number:
Nationality:
Ref Number:
Batch Number:
Coupon Number:

NB: In accordance with the MICROSOFT LOTTERY E-games policy and
regulations, this notification is dispatched directly to only the 5
lucky consolation prize Winners. This notification also contains
information that is proprietary, confidential or otherwise legally
exempt from disclosure.
Regards,
Anita Raynes(Mrs.).
(Group Coordinator)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

***£1,500,000,00 GBP AWARD***‏
From:  N L L (live@ihug.co.nz)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 04, 2009 3:00:17 PM 
To:   

2009 winner contact Mr Mark Williams.Email: markwillybox99@gala.net with 1.Names..2.Address.. 3.Sex/Tel..

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATT:Beneficiary‏
From:  Zenith Bank (chrisgardner111@virgilio.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 04, 2009 9:16:11 PM 
To:  alertmember@gmail.com 

This is to officially inform you that we have verified your contact file presently in our database, as regards your African Union (AU)solidarity fund that was awarded to you upon been one of the lucky Beneficiary in its last draw on the 1st September 31 st 2009.This card center will send you an ATM CARD which you will use to withdraw your money totaling to a tune of $7.000.000.00 (Seven Million Dollars) in an ATM MACHINE in any part of the world, but the maximum is ($10,000) per transaction. So, if you like to receive your fund this way, reply to this office immediately for the issuing of your (ATM) CARD with the below. So, if you like to receive your fund this way, please do let us know by forwarding the below details ..Full Name:Address:Age:Country ::p: hone number:Regards,Dr Chris Gardner

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

DO NOT INGORE‏
From:  Haynes, Justin (HaynesJ@alfredstate.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 04, 2009 6 :32: 24 PM 
To:   

 I am Mrs Elizabeth Etters, a devoted Christian. I have a foundation/Estateuncompleted {valued at USD 2,142,728.00 Dollars} and need you to help me finish it because of my health, Everything is available. Please contact me for more details. Private contact email: elizabethetters09@hotmail.co.uk<mail...@hotmail.co.uk> thank you.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulation‏
From:  Camelot Group (info@ihug.co.nz)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 04, 2009 7:57:30 PM 
To:   

-- Congrats in our Uk monthly online award bonanza sendyour Name,Add,Age,Tel:Occupation country to Mr FredMartins(clcm21@9.cn)Tel:+44-7011-1275-22 for claim of 891,934GBP._ _ _ _

----------


## om faisal

Confirmation E-mail Ticket Number: 15-20-14-39-17-8-9‏
From:  marloesdegunst@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 03, 2009 12 :52: 41 PM 
To:  gor@go.com 
Cc:  gor@go.com 
  1 attachment   
 WINNING N...jpg (106.4 KB)  


Confirmation E-mail Ticket Number: 15-20-14-39-17-8-9

Please view the attach file and contact :Mr.Mathias Arnaud  for the claim,TEL: 0032-489-603-804 or 01132-489-603-804,Reply to Email:euromillion1550@luckymail.com 

It is important to note that your award information was released today
with the following particulars attached to it.

E-mail Ticket Number: EP41-20-36-29-45
Reference Number: BE103/85428
Serial Number HW101/98541
Batch Number: WX23/52641
Draw Lucky Numbers: 4-16-17-20-29-*5-*7
Your Full Name & Telephone Number
Sincerely
Mr.Michael Bernschneider.
Please note,do not send email to the alert email you are to contact Mr.Mathias Arnaud via Reply to Email:euromillion1550@luckymail.com


WINNING NOTIFICATION.jpg

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE‏
From:  dr.dav ma (drdavma9@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 04, 2009 11:29:13 PM 
To:   

Dear  Friend, 

How are you doing? With hope all is alright.  

Please treat this message strictly confidential and do not be surprise over this unexpected and sudden communication to you. I got your contact from a reliable international directory where I decided to choose you as to assist me pull into your account the sum of ten Million five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars ($10.500,000) from our bank. 

The beneficiary of this account died (May his soul rest in peace) with his family  6 years ago in Central part of England, and no body were officially intestate to stand for the claim as the next of kin. 

Therefore, I need your attention and trust so we can make a two man deal in order to move this fund to your account and, once the fund is transferred, I will ensure that every information about this deal will be erased automatically.  For us achieve this successfully, you should apply to our bank as the business partner/extended relative to the deceased. Nevertheless, I will use my good office to ensure that my bank granted urgent approval for the release of this fund to you. 

Hence the fund is released; I will resign quickly to join you over there in your country for disbursement of the fund. I will tell you what will be your share on your response to this message and we have to start the process immediately to avoid our bank to send the fund to central bank of Burkina Faso as an unknown beneficiary and unclaimed fund.  
I am waiting for your response. 

Yours truly. 
Dr.David Maiga

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend‏
From:  Mr. Ming Yang (mrming_hk3@oncosalud.com.pe)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 05, 2009 5:03:22 AM 
To:   

Good Day, I am Mr. Ming Yang,Director of Operations of the Hang Seng Bank Ltd.I have an obscured business proposal for you.I am here-by seeking your service in helping me recieve a large amount of money and in giving a clear research and feasibility studies on areas I could invest on. Your services will be paid for and you will be a partner, if your recommendation is accepted For security purpose, due to telecom interception in Hong Kong, I shall not accept or acknowledge any phone call. Only emails would be treated in relation to this proposal but not without this code;[CODE NO:AM-001]. Should you be further interested, I would prefer you to reach me soon and finally after that I shall provide you with more details of this operation. Please reach me on my email:mrming_hk3@live.hk Kind Regards,Mr. Ming Yang Analizado por ThMailServer para Linux.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*
With due respectالسلام ونعمة الله وبركاته.‏
From: 	Dr Ali Ibrahim (ibrahim0023_9@msn.com)
Sent: 	Tue 9/01/09 3:03 PM
To: 	

With due respectالسلام ونعمة الله وبركاته.

I am the manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance department of African development bank (ADB). I crave your indulgence as i contact you in such a surprising manner. But I respectfully insist you read this letter carefully as I am optimistic it wills open doors for unimaginable financial rewards for both of us. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of Thirty Five Million US dollars (US $35m) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died along with his entire family in a plan crash.

Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died along with him at the plan crash leaving nobody behind to come for the claim.

It is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to make this business proposal to you so that the money could be released to you as the next of kin for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and i don’t want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed Bill.

The Banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after five years, the money will be transferred into the Bank treasury as "unclaimed fund". The request for a foreigner as next of kin in this business is occasioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner. We agree that 35% of this money will be for you as a foreign partner, in respect to the provision of a foreign account, 5% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 60% would be for me.

There after I will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage indicated. Therefore to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you as arranged, you must apply first to the bank as relation or next of kin of the deceased indicating your bank name, your bank account number, your private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication and location wherein the money will be remitted. Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application. I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the transfer.

I need a capable and able person who will handle and manage this fund because it is not a small amount of project. You should contact me immediately as soon as you receive this letter. Trusting to hear from you immediately.


Yours faithfully,
Dr. Ali Ibrahim.
Bill and exchange manager,

African Development bank ADB.
*

*انا استعبطت عليه وبعت له الرسالة دي.. 

وعليكم السلام
 لا أعلم شيئ عما تقصد فما هو المطلوب بالتحديد
 ارجو مراسلتي بالعربية إن امكن حتى يمكنني مساعدتك


رد عليا بالرسالة دي
*
=======================

*
With due respectالسلام ونعمة الله وبركاته.‏‏
From: 	dr.ali Ibrahim (dr.aliibrahim@yahoo.com)
	Medium riskYou may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent: 	Fri 9/04/09 12:09 AM

عزيزتي ، الأخ.

أنا سعيد جدا لمشاركة هذه الصفقة مع لكم ، ولكن يجب أن يبقي كل شيء كما وسرية للغاية السرية. المتوفى صاحب الحساب مع شركائنا في البنك كان السيد آرثر الفواتير ، وهو مواطن كندي المؤممة هنا في بوركينا فاسو ل(16) عاما. اجرى رقم الحساب ADB/0036101101 مع شركائنا في البنك. توفي في حادث تحطم طائرة مع عائلته ، ومنذ وفاته ، وهذا الحساب ظلت نائمة وجود أي هيئة قد تقدمت بطلب لمصرفنا من اجل الافراج عن هذه الاموال له أو لها في أقرب الأقرباء.

إذ ينص مشروع القانون وتبادل مدير هذا البنك ، ولقد درست هذه الصفقة بعناية فائقة ، ولقد لاحظت عدم وجود المخاطر التي ينطوي عليها. وأنا هنا لحماية مصالحهم في كل ما تبذلونه من هذه الصفقة حتى هذا المال يضرب حسابك.

ونصيحتي لكم أن يتم اتخاذ الترتيبات اللازمة لاستقبال حساب مصرفي في المصرف الذي لنا تحويل هذه الأموال في صالحك وذويه ويكون لديك شيء للخوف وبما أنني هنا ، يجب أن أعطيه لك كل المعلومات تنموية من البنك بمجرد أن تبدأ العملية. نلاحظ أيضا أن 14 أيام عمل من تاريخ استلام البنك طلبك غير كافية للحصول على الأموال المنقولة والصفقة لن يأتي الى خاتمة ناجحة.

يا عزيزي ، وآمل انكم لن يخيب ظني عندما يدخل هذا المال إلى حسابك ، ولدي كل أملي في هذه الصفقة لأنني سوف تذهب قريبا على التقاعد ، وأنا مصرفي بسيط مصداقيتها لا تزال سليمة ومع زملائي والنضج فهم ، وأعدكم أن يعطي أفضل المشاركين في العملية. إذا كنت مهتما حقا في هذه الصفقة ، ثم يجب علينا أن نسرع حتى يتسنى للبنك والحكومة لا يجوز أن يدعي وراثة هذا المال لأنه قد بقي على مدى -.

بأسرع ما أسمع منك ، وسأرسل لك نص من التطبيقات التي سوف تملأ وترسل إلى المصرف. ولكن قبل بأنني لن أحب أن أكون مطمئنا الى طريقة الشخص الذي أنا على التعامل مع ل$ 35million الدولار ليس قليلا من المال ، ولذلك لا بد لي من الحصول على بعض الحقائق الضرورية عنك قبل أن نشرع. وهذه المعلومات وسوف تود أن تعرف قبل أن نشرع هي كما يلي :

(1) الاسم الكامل :
(2) الخاص بك السن.
(3) الخاص بك الاحتلال
(4) الخاص بك الحالة الزواجية
(5) الخاص بك كامل عنوان السكن.
(6) الهاتف المباشر والفاكس.
(7) بلدك الأصلي :
(8) نسخة من الصورة الممسوحة ضوئيا وأرسلت لي عن طريق البريد.

بمجرد أن تلقي هذه البيانات ل، وسوف تقدم لك تطبيق النموذج الذي سوف ترسل إلى المصرف. وفي الوقت نفسه أنا مثلك لمعرفة المزيد عن نفسي.

أنا رجل العائلة مع 3 أطفال 2 فتاة وصبي. لقد قررت أن تفعل هذه الصفقة لأنني عملت في هذا البنك لسنوات دون تحقيق أي شيء نتيجة للفساد في هذا البلد. أجور العمال لا تكاد تدفع. ذلك؟ ليالي هذا البلد الحقيقية هي واحدة من أفقر البلدان في العالم ، لكن زعماء جدا شريرا وفاسدا. حتى الايدز الذي نتلقاه من الدول المانحة فضلا عن المجتمعات الدولية يجري تحويلها إلى جيوب خاصة من الدول القليلة في السلطة.

ذلك في حين أن الأغنياء يزدادون غنى ، وجماهير الفقراء ما زالوا يعانون. هل يمكن أن نرى مشروع قانون وتبادل مدير أمثالي لا يمكن حتى نعتنى أولادي؟ وليس لدي سوى اسما وليس المال أو أي ممتلكات مادية. وهذا هو السبب عندما رأيت هذه الفرصة ، وأنا قررت الاستفادة من ذلك مع موقفي في مصرف وآمل مع زملائك في العمل ، والنجاح سيكون بالنسبة لنا.

يرجى دائما على اتصال معي ، ويفضل قبل phone.I بحاجة إلى يد قادرة وتستطيع من خلاله التعامل مع هذه الصفقة على نحو مرض بسبب لقد استثمرت الكثير من الموارد البشرية والمادية لتجميع كل المعلومات في ما يتعلق بهذه الصفقة.

وأنا لن ترغب في تقديم أي خطأ في أي مكان على طول الخط لان كل آمالي وأنه من عائلتي كلها على هذه الصفقة في الوقت الراهن.

أخيرا انها جدا الإلزامية التي يجب عليك اتباعها جميع تعليماتي لتجنب أي خطأ في هذه الصفقة ، ويجب عدم السماح للبنك تعرف عن مشاركتي في هذه الصفقة. بلدي هنا هو الخط المباشر ، وأريدك أن ندعو هذا الرقم +226 70 08 22 56.

ويترقب أن نسمع منك.
الدكتور علي ابراهيم.



Dear,Brother.

I am very happy  to share this transaction with you, but you must  keep  everything as top secret and very confidential. The deceased account holder with our bank was Mr. Arthur Billing, an Canadian   citizen who nationalized here in Burkina Faso for (16)years. He held account number ADB/0036101101 with our bank. He died in a plane crash  with his family .Since his death ,this account has been dormant and no body has applied to our bank for the release of this money to him or her as the next of kin.

As the bill and exchange manager of this bank, i have studied this transaction very carefully and i have noted that there is no risk involved. I am here to protect all your interests in this transaction until this money hits your account.

My advise to you is to arrange for a receiving bank account into which our bank shall transfer this money in your favor as next of kin and you have nothing to fear since i am here ,i shall be giving you all the developmental  information from the bank as soon as the transaction commence. Also note that 14 working days from the date the bank receives your application is enough for the funds to get transferred and the transaction will come to a successful conclusion.

My Dear, i hope that you will not disappoint me when this money enters into your account, i have all my hope in this transaction because i shall soon go on retirement, i am a simple banker whose credibility is still intact and with my maturity and understanding, I promise to give the best co-operation. If you are really interested in this transaction, then we must hurry up  so that our bank and government shall not claim and inherit this money because it has over-stayed.

As soon as I hear from you, I will send to you a text of application which you will  fill and send to the bank. But before that I will like to be reassured of the manner of person whom I am dealing with because $35million U.S.D is not a little money, therefore I have to get certain necessary facts about you before we proceed. Such information I will like to know before we proceed are as follows:

(1)Your Full Name:
(2)Your age.
(3)Your occupation
(4)Your marital status
(5)Your full residential address.
(6)Your direct phone and fax numbers.
(7)Your Country of Origin:
(8)A copy of your photo scanned and sent to me by mail.

As soon as I receive these data's, I will forward to you the application form which you will send to the bank.. Meanwhile I will like you to know more about myself.

I am a family man with 3 children 2 girl and a boy. I have decided to do this transaction  because i have worked in this bank for years without achieving anything due to the corruption in this country. Workers salaries are hardly paid. It?s true this country is one of the poorest in the world but the leaders are very wicked and corrupt. Even the Aids we receive from Donor countries as well as the international communities are being diverted into the private pockets of the few in authority.

Therefore while the rich are getting richer, the poor masses continue to suffer. Could you believe a bill and exchange manager like myself can't even take good care of my children? I only have a name NOT money or any material possessions. So this is why when i saw this opportunity, i decided to capitalize on it with my position in the bank and i hope with your co-operation, success will be for us.

Please always keep in touch with me, preferably by phone.I need a capable and able hand who will manage this transaction satisfactorily because i have invested a lot of human and material resources to gather together all informations in respect to this transaction.

I will not like to make any mistake anywhere along the line because all my hopes and that of my entire family is on this transaction for now.

Finally it's very mandatory that you follow all my instructions to avoid any mistake in this transaction and you should  not let the bank know about my involvement in this transaction. Here is my direct line, I want you to call on this number+226 70 08 22 56.

Anxiously waiting to hear from you.
Dr, Ali Ibrahim.*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*
Send Your Detail To My Private Email { sgtjames777@hotmail.com }‏
From: 	helmmut@arcor.de
	Medium riskYou may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent: 	Thu 8/13/09 2:57 PM
To: 	mut@arcor.de

Attention.

Business Proposal,Please contact me on my private email { sgtjames777@hotmail.com }
My name is Sgt.James Regan I am an American soldier with Swiss background,serving in the military with the army's 3rd infantry division based in Iraq/Baghdad. With a very desperate need for assistance, I have summed up courage to contact you. I found your contact particulars in an address   journal. I am seeking your kind assistance to move the sum of($ 25 Million U.S. Dollars ) Twenty Five Million United State Dollars to you, as far  as I can be assured that my share will be safe in your care until I complete my service here, this is no stolen money, and there are no danger involved. Source Of Money:


Some money in various currencies was discovered in barrels at a farmhouse near one of Saddam's old palaces in Ticket-Iraq during a rescue operation, and it  was agreed by staff Sgt Kenneth buff and I that some part of this money be shared among both of us before informing anybody about it since  both of us saw  the money first. No Compensation can make up for the risk we have taken with our lives in this hell hole. Of which my share will be  safe in your care until I complete my service here, this is no stolen money, and there are no danger involved. kindly indicate your interest in  assisting me as well as Providing the following information to facilitate the smooth conclusion of the consignment fund delivery to your door step.


1) Your Full Name:
2) Your Address:
3) Your Age And Occupation:
4) Your Mobile Telephone Number:
5) Your Direct Email Address:
6) Your Fax Number:
7) The Name of the Closest Airport to your City of Residence:
8) Your country and your present location:


One passionate appeal I will make to you is not to discuss this misinformation to facilitate the smooth conclusion of the consignment fund delivery  to your  door step. One passionate appeal I will make to you is not to discuss this matter with anybody, should you have reasons to reject this  offer, please and  please destroy this message as any leakage of this information will be too bad for us soldier? here in Iraq. I do not know how  long we will remain here, and I have been shot, wounded and survived two suicide bomb attacks by the special grace of God, this and other reasons I  will mention later has prompted  me to reach out for help, I honestly want this matter to be resolved immediately, please contact me as soon as  possible my only way of communication email.  I Also want you to tell me how much you will take from this money for the assistance you will give to  me. I wait for your reply via my private email  address as soon as possible { sgtjames777@hotmail.com }regarding to my email if you are interested in this transaction please kindly reply to me as soon as you get this mail,and if you are not position to help me kindly delete this email from your email box for security reasons thanks for your time and have a nice day.
God Bless You As You Help Out In This Transaction.
Sgt.James Regan.

Send Your Detail To My Private Email { sgtjames777@hotmail.com }

helmkram-kraemer@arcor.de*

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
REFERENCE NUMBER:BMW:25515600DS‏
From:  Barnes,Christina (cbarnes@coe.ufl.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 06, 2009 2:36:07 PM 
To:  lotto@bmw.org 

REFERENCE NUMBER:BMW:25515600DS
Serial No:5388/02
Cash on file:
Dear Email owner,
Your email address on REFERENCE NUMBER:BMW:25515600DS has won a total 
cash prize of
750, 000.00 GBPs (Seven Hundred and Fifty Thousand Great British 
pounds) and a Car other consolation prizes
in The  BMW Computerised Email random selection. Please contact the claims 
officer for more information
Claims Officer:Terry Brown
Claims Requirements:1.full name: 2.Home Address: 3.Age: 4.Sex: 
5.Telephone: 6.Occupation:
Email: bmw_claimscentre@live.com
Polak Nicole
THE PROMOTION COORDINATOR Note:
Send all your details to bmw_claimscentre@live.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOUR E-MAIL CONTACT(Mr. Roland Walter)‏
From:  NOKIA COMMUNICATIONS (salazar@vivax.com.br)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 06, 2009 1:46:42 AM 
To:   

--NOKIA COMMUNICATIONS1O4TH NOKIA DRIVE.STAMFORD BRIDGE LONDONSW1V 3DW UNITED KINGDOM. We are pleased to inform you of the result of the first online promotionconducted by Nokia Communications, your email was among the 30 Lucky winnerswho won £1,000.000.00 (One Million Great British Pounds) each on the NOKIACONNECTING PEOPLE PROMOTION 2009. You were entered as an independent candidate and your email address wasattached to Verification Number (CN-435-663-6) and Batch Number (12/25/0034)The online draws was conducted by a random selection of email addresses froman exclusive list of 100,000,000 E-mail addresses of individuals and mobilephone users picked by an advanced automated random computer search from theinternet. However, no tickets were sold but all email addresses wereassigned to different ticket numbers for representation and privacy. 



The selection process was carried out through random selection in ourcomputerized email selection machine (TOPAZ) from a database of over250,000,000 email addresses drawn from all the continents of the world.ThisLottery is approved by the British Gaming Board and also Licensed by the TheInternational Association of Gaming Regulators (IAGR). This lottery is the1st of its kind and we intend to sensitize the public. In order to claim your £1,000,000.00 (One Million Great Britain PoundSterling) prize winning, which has been deposited in a designatedbank.However, You will have to fill the form below and send it to thePromotion manager of NOKIA CONNECTING PEOPLE 2009 PROMOTION for verificationand then you will be directed on how you can claim your winning funds:================NAME:AGE:SEX:ADDRESS:PHONE:O  CCUPATION:STATE.COUNTRY:NATIONALITY.Winning Email Address:====================== Please you are advised to complete the form and send it immediately to ourPromotion manager through email for prompt collection of your winning fund.(CONTACT CLAIMS AGENT) Name:Mr. Roland WalterEmail:claims_dept012009@hotmail.com You are to keep all Nokia lottery information away from the general publicespecially your Verification Number and Batch Number. (This is important asa case of double claims will not be entertained) NOTICE: Verification claimswith error or any misinformation as regards filling for claims payment willbe dishonored and disqualified as abuse to our Policy Terms and Services.This is in accordance with section 13(1) (n) of the National Gambling Act asadopted in 1993 and amended on 3rd July 1996 by the constitutional assembly.Be thus informed. *Staff of Nokia Communications Worldwide are not to partake in thisLottery.Accept my hearty congratulations once again! Yours faithfully,Mrs. Gracey Anderson.(Online Coordinator) ________________________________________________V I V A X  -- Esta mensagem foi verificada pelo sistema de antiv&iacute;rus eacredita-se estar livre de perigo.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I DID NOT FORGET YOU‏
From:  william edword (williamedword015@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 06, 2009 3 :59: 38 AM 
To:   

Dear partner, 
     I'm happy to inform you about my success in getting the fund transferred under the cooperation of a new partner from Greece. Presently I’m in Greece for investment projects with my own share of the total sum. 
     Meanwhile, I didn't forget your past efforts and attempts to assist me in transferring those funds despite that it failed us some how.Now contact my secretary, his name is kenny brown and his email address is kennybrown201@ymail.com
 Ask him to send you the total $500.000.00 (five hundred thousand dollars) in a Certificate Bank Draft which I kept for your compensation for all your past efforts and attempts to assist me in this matter. I appreciated your efforts at that time very much. So feel free and get in touch with my secretary and instruct him where to send the amount.
Please do let me know immediately you receive it so that we can share the joy after all that we went through at that time. In the moment, I am very busy here because of the investment projects which I and my new partner are having at hand, finally, remember that I had forwarded instruction to the secretary on your behalf to receive that money, so feel free to get in touch with him and he will send the amount to you without any delay.
Regards,
William edword.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
PLEASE READ CAREFULLY AND GET BACK TO ME ....‏
From:  Mohamed Bello (mohamed_bello02@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 05, 2009 3:16:54 PM 
To:  dr_hytham@hotmail.com 

Vous êtes invité ::   PLEASE READ CAREFULLY AND GET BACK TO ME .... 
Par votre hôte:   Mohamed Bello 

Date:   samedi 5 septembre 2009  
Heure:   14h 00 - 15h 00  (GMT+00:00)  
Rue:   From. Mr Mohamed Bello Foreign Raemittance Director Bank Of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso..Dear Friend.This Message Might Meet You In Utmost Surprise.However, It's Just My Urgent Need For Foreign Partner That Made Me To Contact You For This Transaction.I Am A Banker By Profession From Burkina Faso In West Africa And Currently Holding The Post Of Foreign Remittance Director In Our Bank.I Have The Opportunity Of Transferring The Left Over Funds ($12.5Million) Of One Of My BankClients Who Died Along With His Family In Kenya Plane Crash 2003.You Can Confirm The Geniuses Of TheDeceaseDeath http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/africa...ash/index.html Hence, I Am Inviting You For A Business Deal Where This Money Can Be Shared Between Us In The Ratio Of 50/40 / 10% For Any income expenses that will come During the transfer, If You Agree To My Business Proposal. Further Details Of The Transfer Will Be Forwarded To You As Soon As I Receive Your Return Mail through my private email address; (mohamed.bello200@gmail.com )Have A Great Day.Yours, Mr mohamed Bello  

Viendrez-vous ?   Répondre à cette invitation 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Tous droits réservés. | Conditions d'utilisation | Données personnelles

----------


## om faisal

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Greetings to you in the name of God‏
From:  mary clement (marycle_4007@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 07, 2009 7:21:11 PM 
To:  marycle_4007@yahoo.co.jp 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks 10 years! Yahoo! Shopping and Yahoo! Auctions

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!‏
From:  UNITED NATION DEVELOPMENT PROGRAM (poofeek@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 07, 2009 10:49:48 PM 
To:   

The UNITED NATION DEVELOPMENT PROGRAM would like to notify you that your
email address just won the sum of $400,000 (Four hundred thousand USD).
The email address was selected randomly from over 100,000 internet websites
around the World. contact Mr. Thompson Powell via Email with the
below information for claim:

1.FULL NAME,2.ADDRESS,3.COUNTRY,4.SEX,5.AGE,6.OCCUPATION,  8.TELEPHONE.

NAME:  Mr. Thompson Powell
Email: undpverificationdep1001@live.com
Claims Processing Agent,
Verifications/Logistic Department.

Warm Regards.
Weylin Morton
(Online Announcer UNDP)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
!!!CONGRATULATION!!!‏
From:  Claiming Manager (www.claimingmanager128@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 07, 2009 8:46:19 PM 
To:   


FROM THE EMAIL LOTTERY PROMOTION AWARD COMMITEE
NATIONAL LOTTERY OF BURKINA FASO
AFFILIATE OF NATIONAL LOTTERY UNITED KINGDOM
AVENUE CHRLES DE GUILE
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO

MOTTO: CELEBRATING THE DIFFERENCE YOU'VE MADE
€850,000.00 EMAIL SELECTION AWARD WINNING PRIZE
!!!!!CONGRATULATION!!!! 
Dear Lucky Winner,
We are pleased to inform you of the result of the E-MAILS LOTTERY RAFFLE DRAW an International program held on the 02nd of SEP, 2009.Your e-mail address was
attached to the following information’s

(1) TICKET NUMBER:             6325698-44596-222
(2) SERIAL NUMBER:             BATCH/410-32659
(3) LUCKY DRAW NUMBER:         4014-236985744-596

Which consequently won in the 2nd category, you have therefore been approved for a lump sum payment of €850,000.00 (Eight Hundred and fifty Thousand Euros). 
NOTE: Due to mix up of some numbers and names, we ask that you keep your winning information confidential until your claim has been processed and your money remitted to you. This is part of our security protocols to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program by some participants. All participants were selected through a computer ballot system drawn from over 20,000 company and 30,000,000 individual email addresses from all over the world.
This promotional program takes place every year. This lottery was promoted and sponsored by International software organization committee, we hope with part of your winning you will take part in our next coming (1million euro) international lottery. 
To file for your claim, Please contact the claiming Agent stated below to receive your winning Money immediately. 

NAME: Mr.Mohamed Salif
e-mail: www.claimingmanager2009@wippies.com

CONGRATULATIONS: Contact your claim agent for due processing and remittance of your prize money to a designated account of your choice. Remember, you must contact your claims officer not later than 15th of SEP, 2009. After this date, all funds will be returned as unclaimed. 

NOTE: In order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, please remember to quote your reference numbers in every one of your Correspondences with your officers. Furthermore, should there be any change of your address, do inform your claims officer as soon as possible. Congratulations again from all our staff and thank you for being part of our Promotions program.
Best Wishes.
The Management,                                              
Lottery Organisation.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Confirm Receipt*‏
From:  Information System (aduran@tie.cl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 07, 2009 5 :59: 10 PM 
To:   

congratulation lucky winner claim your prize by contacting Mr Martins Fredwith your name,age,sex,occupation,country,telepone for claim of 891,934GBP.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulations!!!‏
From:  aesporlaexcelencia@une.net.co 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 07, 2009 3 :20: 52 PM 
To:   

You've won 5,000,000.00GBP.verify this mail by sending to us your fullinformation which including: Name, Age, Sex, Resident address/Country,Direct telephone number: to this Email: agent01@btinternet.com / Call+447024043667.  Once again congratulations...(UkLotto®/FreeLotto Inc/Lottery Coordinator. Copyright © 1995-2009.FreeLotto®/PlasmaNet Inc.All rights reserved.Terms of Service - Guideline ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++N:B: You are advised to keep your winning strictly confidential until yourwinning is processed and received by you. This is to avoid double climingwhich could lead to disqualification.[No malware was found: Content Security Gateway has scanned this mail andits attachment].[No malware was found: Content Security Gateway has scanned this mail and itsattachment].[No malware was found: Content Security Gateway has scanned this mail andits attachment].

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOOD NEWS‏
From:  THE FREE COMPANY!!! (info@freelotto.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 07, 2009 1:09:41 PM 
To:   

 -- THE FREE LOTTO COMPANYWESLEY HOUSE,24 WILD COURT,LONDON,WC2B 4AU.  GBF INTERNATIONAL/FREELOTTO COMPANY OF UNITED KINGDOM Attn: Winner. You have won the sum of £750,000.00 from the GBF INTERNATIONAL/FREELOTTO COMPANY OF UNITED KINGDOM,I wish to announce you as one of the 10 lucky winners in the Free Lotto draw held on the 1st of August 2009. Your email address emerged along side 9 others as a 2nd category winner in this year's Annual Free Lotto Draw. (i) Winning


numbers: 13-23-33-43-17-05(ii) Email ticket number: FL754/22/76(iii) Lotto code number: FL09622UK (iv) The file Ref number: FL/04/736207152/UK  Contact Person.Mr.Bobby Mark NORTHGATE CONSULTS DEPARTMENT OF CLAIMS LONDON.WC2B 4AU TEL: 44-774-899-2079FAX: 44-207-526-2226EMAIL: bobby.marklottclaims@live.co.uk Requirements: 1. Name:2. Address:3. Age:4. Sex:5. Occupation:6. Telephone Number:7. Country of Residence: Congratulations from me and members of staff of GBF INTERNATIONAL/FREELOTTO COMPANY OF UNITED KINGDOM. Our winners are assured of the utmost standards of confidentiality,and press anonymity until the end of proceedings,and beyond where they sodesire.Be further advised to maintain the strictest level of confidentiality until the end of proceedings to circumvent problems associated with fraudulent claims.This is a part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program. CONGRATULATIONS!!!Yours faithfully,Stella Ellis(Mrs)Online coordinator for GBF INTERNATIONAL/FREELOTTO COMPANY OF UNITED KINGDOMSweepstakes International Program. NB: Information contained in this email is intended for theuse of addressee only, and is confidential. Anydissemination, distribution, copying or use of thiscommunication without the prior permission of the addresseeis strictly prohibited. If you are not the intendedrecipient of this communication you should destroy itwithout copying.     -------------------------------------------------Philippine Council for Agriculture, Forestry and Natural Resources Research and Development Department of Science and Technologywww.pcarrd.dost.gov.phTel no. (63)(49)5360014-5360020,Fax no. (63)(49)5360016

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

The BMW Automobile Company‏
From:  BMW AUTO MOBILE COMPANY (ingemar.johansson29@comhem.se)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 07, 2009 9:38:39 AM 
To:   

   Dear Winner The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success as one of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years International Awareness Promotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand new BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of £750,000.00GBP. To begin processing of your prize contact:Mr. Alex Jeferson,BMW AgentE-mail: alexjeferson@live.co.uk Phone : +447024059716 +447024028615Contact him, with your, Serial No: XZPY/22595478234 and RefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09.Also provide listed information:Names:,Address:,Age:,Occupation:,Phone no:, Country: Regards,Mr. Larry Duke

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Mr Rich Orgaranya‏
From:  Chuks Goodluck (gchukwemeka123@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 07, 2009 4:44:29 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

Hello dr_hytham@hotmail.com 
Chuks Goodluck (goodluckchuks) has sent you the following link:  
  Subject: From Mr Rich Orgaranya 
Message: From Mr Rich Orgaranya Abidjan Republic of Cote D'Ivoire.West Africa Email Address: richog200@yahoo.co.jp Dear I need your help to transfer the money my late father left for me in the bank Before died the money is (USD15,000,000,00 MILLION)I want to invest the money in your country and continue my education.while you will invest my own share of the money for me. I can assure you there is No Risk involve the money is an inheritance from my late father .I Will compersate you with 30% of this money, full daitels will be giving to you on my next mail. Best Regrads From Rich   




We promise we'll never make your email address available to anybody without your permission. To update all notification settings, sign in and visit your account>notification page.

Powered by Webjam © 2007-2009, Webjam Ltd. and trademark owners. The registered company address of Webjam Ltd is 1/6 Clay Street, London, W1U 6DA, Registered in England. Company registration number 5755107

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

A Legal Business offer waiting for you. Contact mrchen119@yahoo.com.hk‏
From:  Mr. Chen Guanyuan (chen@boc.com.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 05, 2009 10:05:30 PM 
To:   

My beloved friend, I may not have known you before, but I am Mr. Chen Guanyuan, the Foreign Operations Officer,Bank of China. And I have a very serious and urgent Business Proposalworth $17,300,000.00 only for you to transact directly with me from my bank. 100% confidential (norisk involved as there is nothing for you to loose, rather, a lot more to benefit). kindly Replyto ; mrchen119@yahoo.com.hk Best Regards...

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM MR. MAHA SALIOU,‏
From:  MR.Maha Saliou (maha.saliou7050@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 05, 2009 9:01:43 PM 
To:   

FROM MR. MAHA SALIOU,
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER, 
ISLAMIC DEVELOPMENT BANK(ISDB) 
OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO


Greetings and compliments of the season,

I am making this proposal to you based on my conviction that you will be capable of championing this business cause.

In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of $29.2m US dollars (Twenty nine Million two hundred Thousand US Dollars) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer, late Mr. Zahid Al Fahim an Afghanistan who died along with his entire family in an American bomb attack on the city of Kandahar, Afghanistan in the year 2004.


Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as next of kin, business partner or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately I learnt that all his  



This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

A Legal Business offer waiting for you. Contact mrchen119@yahoo.com.hk‏
From:  Mr. Chen Guanyuan (chen@boc.com.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 05, 2009 10:05:30 PM 
To:   

My beloved friend, I may not have known you before, but I am Mr. Chen Guanyuan, the Foreign Operations Officer,Bank of China. And I have a very serious and urgent Business Proposalworth $17,300,000.00 only for you to transact directly with me from my bank. 100% confidential (norisk involved as there is nothing for you to loose, rather, a lot more to benefit). kindly Replyto ; mrchen119@yahoo.com.hk Best Regards...

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
REFERENCE NUMBER:BMW:25515600DS‏
From:  Barnes,Christina (cbarnes@coe.ufl.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 06, 2009 2:36:07 PM 
To:  lotto@bmw.org 

REFERENCE NUMBER:BMW:25515600DS
Serial No:5388/02
Cash on file:
Dear Email owner,
Your email address on REFERENCE NUMBER:BMW:25515600DS has won a total 
cash prize of
750, 000.00 GBPs (Seven Hundred and Fifty Thousand Great British 
pounds) and a Car other consolation prizes
in The  BMW Computerised Email random selection. Please contact the claims 
officer for more information
Claims Officer:Terry Brown
Claims Requirements:1.full name: 2.Home Address: 3.Age: 4.Sex: 
5.Telephone: 6.Occupation:
Email: bmw_claimscentre@live.com
Polak Nicole
THE PROMOTION COORDINATOR Note:
Send all your details to bmw_claimscentre@live.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Office Mail‏
From:  Marge Scully (mescully@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 08, 2009 10 :31: 16 AM 
To:   



ATTENTION EMAIL OWNER

The South Africa football Association announce to you the draw of South Africa 2010 Soccer World Cup Awareness Grant Award programs held in Zurich, Switzerland, your e-mail address won the sum of US$1,000,000.00,to file for your claim contact our Award/Claims Manager with details below:

Mr.Masha Zuma
Tel:+27 837 160 642
E-Mail:mashazuma1@9.cn

Fill the form below:
1. Name:   __________
2. Address  __________
3. Marital Status:  __________
4. Occupation:  __________
5. Age: __________
6. Sex:  __________
7. Nationality:  __________ 
8. Country of Residence:  __________
9. Telephone Number:  __________
10. Email address.  __________

Sincerely,
Masha Zuma
mashazuma1@9.cn

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I NEED TRUST AND URGENT REPLY‏
From:  mr musa (mr.idris_m.5@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 08, 2009 4:43:49 PM 
To:   

I AM  MR. MUSA IDRIS,I AM THE FOREIGN REMITTANCE MANAGER OF(BOA)BANK OF AFRICAN  IN BURKINA FASO. INDICATE YOUR INTERESTT TO RECEIVE THE TRANSFER OF US$22.5 MILLION.5O% FOR ME AND 40% FOR YOU WHILE 10 % IS FOR EXPENCES, YOU WILL STAND AS NEXT OF KINS TO MY LATE CUSTOMER.MR. JOHN KOROVO WHO  DIE ON PLANE CRASH ON (MONDAY 31st JULY2005)LIVING NO BODY BEHIND CANTACT ME AND YOU SEND ALLYOUR INFORMATOIN .THIS IS MY EMAIL ADDRESS(mrmusa_idrisbf@live.fr) FROM MR MUSA IDRIS. 
 I am looking forward for your prompt response with the bellow informations

1) Your Full Name.............. 
2)  Your Age...... 
3) Marital Status....... 
4) Your Phone Number……………. 
5) Your Fax Numbers………………. 
6) Your Country………………........... 
7) Your Occupation....... 
8)  Your Sex............... 
9) Your Religion............

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Information :048571‏
From:  FEDEX ONLINE TEAM (gusurrea@cable.net.co)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 08, 2009 5 :10: 14 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 From Fede...docx (9.5 KB)  


Dear Customer !!! 


We have been waiting for you to contact us for your Confirmed Package that is registered with us for shipping to your residential location.We thought that the sender gave you our contact details and that you would have contacted us by now.we would also let you know that a letter is also attached to your package.However, we cannot quote its content to you via E-mail for privacy reasons. We understand that the content of your package itself is a Bank Draft worth $800,000.00 USD,in FedEx we do not ship money in CASH or in CHEQUES but in Bank Drafts only. The package is registered with us for mailing by your colleague, and your colleague explained that he is from the United States but he is in Nigeria for a three (3) month Surveying Project. for he is working with a consulting firm in Nigeria West Africa. We are sending you this E-mail because your package is been registered on a Special Order. What you have to do now, is to contact our Delivery Department for 


Kindly note that your colleague did not leave us with any further information.We hope that you send your response to us as soon as possible because if you fail to respond until the expiry date of the foremost package, we may refer the package to the British Commission for Welfare as the package those not have a return address. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kindly contact the delivery department (FedEx Delivery Post) with the details given below: 
FedEx Delivery Post 
Contact Fedex Delivery Email: 
Mr. Thomas Martins. 
Managing Director 
fedex.deliveryservice@windowslive.com 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kindly complete the below form and send it to the email address given above. 
This is mandatory to reconfirm your Postal address and telephone numbers. 
FULL NAMES: 
TELEPHONE: 
POSTAL ADDRESS: 
CITY: 
STATE: 
COUNTRY: 


Kindly complete the above form and submit it to the delivery manager on: fedex.deliveryservice@windowslive.com


As soon as your details are received, our delivery team will give you the neccessary payment procedure so that you can effect the payment for the Security Keeping Fees. As soon as they confirm your payment receipt of $120 US Dollars. They will not hesitate to dispatch your package as well as the attached letter to your residence. which usually takes 24 hours being an over night delivery service. 

Note: that we were not instructed to email you, but due to the high priority of your package we had to inform you as your sender did not leave us with his phone number because he stated that he just arrived Nigeria and he has not gotten a phone yet. We personally sealed your Bank Draft and we found your email contact in the attached letter as the recipient of the foremost package. Ensure to contact the delivery department with the email address given above and ensure to fill the above form as well to enable a successful reconfirmation.

Yours Faithfully, 
Mr James Wellington. 
FedEx Online Team Management. 
All rights reserved. © 1995-2009 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
This E-mail is only for the above addressees. It may contain 
confidential or Privileged information. 
If you are not an addressee you must not copy, distribute, disclose or 
use any of the information in it or any attachments. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
FEDEX INTL>>>LICENCE OF FEDERAL EXPRESS CO-OPERATION.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Solution Team‏
From:  Loan Solution Team (cmgronline@bellsouth.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 08, 2009 11:41:26 PM 
To:  uyi4real007@yahoo.com 

Our agency  give loan at a very cheap rate of 3%,Any interested person,Irrespective of your country. Contact us now for more details.

Regards,
Loan Solution Team

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  najarp_s@modares.ac.ir 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 08, 2009 11:17:02 PM 
To:   




Ecowas Donations 2009
101 Yakubu Gowon Cresent
Asokoro District P.M.B. 401
Abuja, Nigeria.
Tel: +234-805-755-6945
http://www.ecowas.int


Ecowas Organization, would like to notify you that you have been chosen by the board of trustees of the above international charity organization based in the Nigeria as one of the final Recipients of a Cash Grant/Donation for your own personal, education and business development,Ecowas Organization, as established 1977 by the Multi-Million groups which aim was to Conceived with the objective of Human Growth, Educational and Community development, In line with the 28 years anniversary program this year the Ecowas Donation in conjunction with the Fondazion Di Vittorio (FDV), United Nations Organization (UNO) and the European union, is giving out a yearly donation of Eight hundred and fifty Thousand United States Dollars ($850,000.00) for this year 2009 Lottery promotion which is organized by Ecowas Organization.

Ecowas Organization collects all the email addresses of the people that are active online, among the millions that subscribed to the Internet and we only select 10 lucky international recipients worldwide every year as our winners through electronic balloting System without the winner applying, we congratulate you for being one of the people selected, Ecowas is supported by United Nations Organization (UNO) and the European union including the Fondazion Di Vittorio (FDV), We are giving out a yearly donation of US$850,000.00 (Eight Hundred & Fifty Thousand United States Dollars) to each 100 lucky recipients, these specific Donations will be awarded to 10 lucky international recipients worldwide, in different categories..


These are your Identification Numbers:


Batch number.....................ECW 09102XN
Reff number........................ECW35447XN
Winning number...................ECW09788


These Numbers fall within your location file, You are requested to contactthe Ecowas Finance Department and send your winning identification numbers to him, to enable him verify your claims. You are to contact the Ecowas Finance Department on or before your date of Claim, Winners shall be paid in accordance with his/her Settlement Centre.


Ecowas Donations prize must be claimed no later than 20 days from date of Draw Notification after the Draw date in which Prize has won. Any prize ot claimed within this period will be forfeited, Please note that this Donation are strictly administered by "ECOWAS" under delegated powers from the UNO and FDV, You are by all means hereby advised to keep this whole information confidential until you have been able to collect your Donation as there have been many cases of double and unqualified claim, due to beneficiaries informing third parties about his/her donation.


(CONTACT FINANCE DEPARTMENT)
Name: Mr Alfred Williams
E-mail: ecowas.payoutcentre@yahoo.com, ecowasdonationgrant@gmail.com
TEL: +234-805-755-6945
Thank you and accept my hearty congratulations once

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Office Mail‏
From:  Marge Scully (mescully@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 08, 2009 6 :22: 01 PM 
To:   

ATTENTION EMAIL OWNER

The South Africa football Association announce to you the draw of South Africa 2010 Soccer World Cup Awareness Grant Award programs held in Zurich, Switzerland, your e-mail address won the sum of US$1,000,000.00,to file for your claim contact our Award/Claims Manager with details below:

Mr.Masha Zuma
Tel:+27 837 160 642
E-Mail:mashazuma1@9.cn

Fill the form below:
1. Name:   __________
2. Address  __________
3. Marital Status:  __________
4. Occupation:  __________
5. Age: __________
6. Sex:  __________
7. Nationality:  __________ 
8. Country of Residence:  __________
9. Telephone Number:  __________
10. Email address.  __________

Sincerely,
Masha Zuma
mashazuma1@9.cn

----------


## om faisal

memo‏
From:  Diane lynn (dianelynn11@yahoo.de)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 08, 2009 8:29:16 PM 
To:   



God Bless, My name is Diane Lynn,  
I have been diagnosed with cancer and it has 
eaten deep into my system,I have undergone 
laryngectomy, I dying and i don't want to be 
remembered for nothing in this life.I have 
decided to donate the sum of $15.5 million dollars 
to you for the good work of the lord and humanity 
as well as for the assistance of the widows.
I wanted my relatives to do this for me but they only 
saw it as an opportunity to enrich themselves,
i want this last act of mine to be an offering 
unto GOD.contact my lawyer using email:
Peter J.Wallace
Webber Garry Neil Solicitors
p.wallace14@yahoo.de
send this ref number as well ht/Dlyn/x001
I wish you all the best and may the good LORD 
bless you abundantly, always extend the good 
work to others.I know I don't know you. 
Regards, 
Diane lynn

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BRITISH HIGH COMMISSIONS ABUJA.‏
From:  Linda Travis (inf@cbn.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 08, 2009 8:49:06 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

Attention Beneficiary,  The British High Commission in Nigeria, Benin Republic,Ghana and Burkina faso,South Africa,Togo,Senegal In collaboration with UK(London) Anti-Crime Squad received a report of scam against you and other British/US citizens and Malaysia,Etc.whom the country of Nigeria/Benin, Burkina faso, Ghana And UK(London)Anti-Crime Squad have recompensed you due to meeting held with Four countries Government and the world high commissions against fraud activities by the Four country Citizens.Your name was among those scammed as listed by the Nigeria Financial Intelligent Unit (NFIU).  A compensation has been issued out in ATM DEBIT CARD to all the affected victims and has been already in distribution to all the bearers. Your ATM CARD was among those that was reported undelivered as at last Friday and we wish to advise you to see to the instructions of the Committee to make sure you receives your ATM CARD immediately for your usage.  According to the number of applicants at hand,184 Beneficiaries has been paid, half of the victims are from the United States,we still have more 37 left to be paid the compensations of ($2,600,000.00 USD) Two Million Six Hundred Thousand United State Dollar\'s each. Your particulars was mentioned by one of the Syndicates who was arrested as one of their victims of the operations,you are hereby warned not to communicate or duplicate this message to him for any reason whatsoever as the U.S. secret service is already on trace of the other criminals. So keep it secret till they are all apprehended.Other victims who have notbeen contacted can submit their application as well for scrutiny and possible consideration.  NFIU further told us that the use of Nigeria Couriers and the Benin was abolished due to interception activities noticed in the above mentioned courier services in Benin,Nigeria and Ghana and thereby have made a concrete arrangement with the DHL Courier Company for a safe delivery to your door-step once the beneficiary meets up the demand of the conveyance.  We advise that you do the needful to make sure the NFIU dispatches your recompense on Friday. You are assured of the safety of your ATM CARD and availability and be advised that you should stop further contacts with all the fake lawyers and security companies who in collaboration scammed you.get back to me immediately to check if the delivery date suits you.  Since the Federal Bureau of Investigation is involved in this transaction, you have to be rest assured for this is 100% risk free it is our duty to protect the American Citizens and other europ countrie\'s worldwide. All I want you to do is to contact Mr. Fred Wallace via email, for their requirements to proceed regarding the delievery of your Atm Card,which will cost you $225.00 only.So your files would be updated after which he will send the payment informations which you\'ll use in making payment of $225.00 via Western Union Money Transfer or Money Gram Transfer for the Delievery of your Atm Card,after you make the payment,The delivery of your Atm Card will be effected to your designated home address without any further delay.  You are advised to send also your direct mobile or telephone number for easier communication.  You are to contact Mr Fred Wallace Consular/Diplomat BRITISH HIGH COMMISSION ABUJA,with the information below,for the release of your fund.  Contact Person : Fred WallaceZakari Maimalari StreetCadastral Zone AO,Central Business District, Abuja.Telephone: +234-808-347-5523Email : fwallace9022@yahoo.com.hk  Re-Confirm your details.  FULL NAME:HOME ADDRESS:TELL:CELL:AGE:CURRENT OCCUPATION:AMOUNT TO BE CLAIMED:  You are to contact directly the office of the Consular at: fwallace9022@yahoo.com.hkYours in Service,  Linda TravisSecretary to the Consular/DiplomatBRITISH HIGH COMMISSIONS ABUJA.  Note: Do disregard any email you get from any impostors or offices claiming to be in possesion of your ATM CARD, you are hereby adviced only to be in contact with Mr. Fred Wallace of the ATM CARD CENTRE who is the rightful person to deal with in regards to your ATM CARD PAYMENT and forward any emails you get from impostors to this office so we could act upon and commence investigation

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BRITISH HIGH COMMISSIONS ABUJA.‏
From:  Linda Travis (inf@cbn.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 09, 2009 3 :22: 39 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

Attention Beneficiary,  The British High Commission in Nigeria, Benin Republic,Ghana and Burkina faso,South Africa,Togo,Senegal In collaboration with UK(London) Anti-Crime Squad received a report of scam against you and other British/US citizens and Malaysia,Etc.whom the country of Nigeria/Benin, Burkina faso, Ghana And UK(London)Anti-Crime Squad have recompensed you due to meeting held with Four countries Government and the world high commissions against fraud activities by the Four country Citizens.Your name was among those scammed as listed by the Nigeria Financial Intelligent Unit (NFIU).  A compensation has been issued out in ATM DEBIT CARD to all the affected victims and has been already in distribution to all the bearers. Your ATM CARD was among those that was reported undelivered as at last Friday and we wish to advise you to see to the instructions of the Committee to make sure you receives your ATM CARD immediately for your usage.  According to the number of applicants at hand,184 Beneficiaries has been paid, half of the victims are from the United States,we still have more 37 left to be paid the compensations of ($2,600,000.00 USD) Two Million Six Hundred Thousand United State Dollar\'s each. Your particulars was mentioned by one of the Syndicates who was arrested as one of their victims of the operations,you are hereby warned not to communicate or duplicate this message to him for any reason whatsoever as the U.S. secret service is already on trace of the other criminals. So keep it secret till they are all apprehended.Other victims who have notbeen contacted can submit their application as well for scrutiny and possible consideration.  NFIU further told us that the use of Nigeria Couriers and the Benin was abolished due to interception activities noticed in the above mentioned courier services in Benin,Nigeria and Ghana and thereby have made a concrete arrangement with the DHL Courier Company for a safe delivery to your door-step once the beneficiary meets up the demand of the conveyance.  We advise that you do the needful to make sure the NFIU dispatches your recompense on Friday. You are assured of the safety of your ATM CARD and availability and be advised that you should stop further contacts with all the fake lawyers and security companies who in collaboration scammed you.get back to me immediately to check if the delivery date suits you.  Since the Federal Bureau of Investigation is involved in this transaction, you have to be rest assured for this is 100% risk free it is our duty to protect the American Citizens and other europ countrie\'s worldwide. All I want you to do is to contact Mr. Fred Wallace via email, for their requirements to proceed regarding the delievery of your Atm Card,which will cost you $225.00 only.So your files would be updated after which he will send the payment informations which you\'ll use in making payment of $225.00 via Western Union Money Transfer or Money Gram Transfer for the Delievery of your Atm Card,after you make the payment,The delivery of your Atm Card will be effected to your designated home address without any further delay.  You are advised to send also your direct mobile or telephone number for easier communication.  You are to contact Mr Fred Wallace Consular/Diplomat BRITISH HIGH COMMISSION ABUJA,with the information below,for the release of your fund.  Contact Person : Fred WallaceZakari Maimalari StreetCadastral Zone AO,Central Business District, Abuja.Telephone: +234-808-347-5523Email : fwallace9022@yahoo.com.hk  Re-Confirm your details.  FULL NAME:HOME ADDRESS:TELL:CELL:AGE:CURRENT OCCUPATION:AMOUNT TO BE CLAIMED:  You are to contact directly the office of the Consular at: fwallace9022@yahoo.com.hkYours in Service,  Linda TravisSecretary to the Consular/DiplomatBRITISH HIGH COMMISSIONS ABUJA.  Note: Do disregard any email you get from any impostors or offices claiming to be in possesion of your ATM CARD, you are hereby adviced only to be in contact with Mr. Fred Wallace of the ATM CARD CENTRE who is the rightful person to deal with in regards to your ATM CARD PAYMENT and forward any emails you get from impostors to this office so we could act upon and commence investigation

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Loan‏
From:  Mr.Campbell Dixon (bin.loan04@mchsi.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 05, 2009 6:18:11 PM 
To:   



Good Day, 
ContactEmail:campbelldixonlendinghome01@gmail.com 
I Mr.Campbell Dixon,have opened an opportunity to 
every one in need of loan any financial help minded 
individuals at 3% rate.if you are interested in 
our offer ContactUs:campbelldixonlendinghome01@gmail.com

Fill This Information Below:
Full Names:
Country:
Amount needed as loan):
Loan duration:
Cell-Phone number:
Mr.Campbell Dixon

----------


## om faisal

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Messages in the Junk folder never get opened automatically. Open message 
Find Your Winning Information In The Attachment.‏
From:  NOTIFICATION BOARD (wwww.live7024@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 09, 2009 4:16:50 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 Window li...doc (22.5 KB)

----------


## om faisal

Window live Award Promotions 

Thames Valley, Reading Berkshire 

RG6 1WG London, United Kingdom 



Ref: BTD/977/07 

Batch: 508878G 



Dear Winner, 


Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to ticket number 008794717555 with serial numbers BTD/9080648333/07 and drew the lucky numbers 17-32-49-25-11-33(19) which subsequently won you £750,000.00 (Seven Hundred and Fifty Thousand Pounds)  as one of the 5 jackpot winners in this draw. You have therefore won the entire sum of £750,000.00 (Seven Hundred and Fifty Thousand Pounds) the draws registered as Draw number one was conducted in Brockley, London United Kingdom on the 25th of August, 2009. These Draws are commemorative and as such special.  It's particularly selected to promote the 2010 World Cup in South Africa and is sponsored by Hotmail live networks to compensate faithful internet users around the globe.     



Please be informed by this winning notification, to file your claims, you are to make contact with your designated agent who shall by duty guide you through the process to facilitate the release of your prize. To file for your claim Please Contact your agency in the contact information below: You are advised to contact your fiduciary agent, through email, with the following details to avoid unnecessary delays and complications. 






DELIVERY AGENCY CONTACT INFORMATION: 

WINDOWS LIVE ACCREDITED AGENCY 

OFFICE ADDRESS: 27 Melrose 2071 

Johannesburg, South Africa. 




Contact Person: Mr. Samson Zakele 

Tel\Fax: +27-78-15-27-068 

Email: customerservices@executivemail.co.za 

customerservices31@live.com 





Regards, 

Mrs. Anna Rodos.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

The BMW Automobile Company‏
From:  Oficina de Turismo El Grado (turismo.aytoelgrado@aragon.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 09, 2009 7 :22: 19 AM 
To:   



Dear Winner,
The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success as
one of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years International Awareness
Promotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand new BMW X6
CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of £750,000.00GBP.
To begin processing of your prize contact:
Mr. Alex Jeferson,BMW Agent
E-mail: bmw.alexjeferson09@svizzera.org
Phone : +447 024013629
Contact him, with your, SerialNo:BMWP/556543450906 and
RefNo:BMW:2551256003/23.Also provide listed:
1. Full Name:
2. Address:
3. Age:
4. Sex:
5. Marital Status:
6. Telephone Number:
7. Nationality:
8. Country of Residence:
9. Short comment on your Occupation:

Regards,
Mr. Larry Duke

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

The BMW Automobile Company‏
From:  BMW PROMOTION 2009 (bmwgroup@bmw.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 09, 2009 7:05:43 AM 
To:   

Dear Winner, The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success asone of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years International AwarenessPromotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand new BMW X6CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of £750,000.00GBP.To begin processing of your prize contact:Mr. Alex Jeferson,BMW AgentE-mail: bmw.alexjeferson09@svizzera.orgPhone : +447 024013629Contact him, with your, SerialNo:BMWP/556543450906 andRefNo:BMW:2551256003/23.Also provide listed:1. Full Name:2. Address:3. Age:4. Sex:5. Marital Status:6. Telephone Number:7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence:9. Short comment on your Occupation: Regards,Mr. Larry Duke

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: My Request‏
From:  Williams Richard (wiloaks_poli@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 09, 2009 4:14:49 AM 
To:   

From: Mr. Williams Richard
120 Bedford, Victoria Street
P O Box 30002, London
WC2R 1AP

Dear Friend,
                                                   Re: My Request.
My heart warm greetings to you. I have a very important request that make me to contact you; I am Mr. Williams Richard, I found Your profile very interesting and decided to reach you directly to solicit your assistance and Guidelines in making a business investment and wire transfer of £20.5M GBP (Twenty Million Five Hundred Thousand British Pounds Sterling) to your country within the Next few days. This transaction is legitimate and genuine.

I presently work as a Chief Auditor, of all foreign bank accounts of our overseas customers with our bank and I am in-charge of Offshore Mortgage & Services with Royal Bank of Scotland Plc, here in London. But at this moment, I am constrained to issue more details about this profitable Business investment until I get your response by mail, confirming your readiness to be in partnership with me. be informed that this funds is legitimate and there is no risk on your part, all confirm-able documents will be legally secured and sent to you before the funds gets into your bank in your country. Please I will appreciate you take out a moment of your very busy Schedule today to respond back if you are interested; send me your email response and include your direct mobile telephone numbers for an initial confidential communication, so that I will give you further explanation on source of funds and details of funds transfer. I wish for utmost confidentiality in handling this transaction.

Thanks for your understanding and willingness to partner with me. I await your positive response soon.Thanks

Best Regards
Mr. Williams Richard
Chief Auditor, R.B.S

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Sgt Richard Hill(Message From Iraq)‏
From:  Richard Hill (richardhill119@yahoo.com.ph)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 09, 2009 1 :11: 13 AM 
To:   

From Sgt Richard Hill

Good Day, 

I found your contact particulars in an E-mail address guide they provide us here, as I desperately need an urgent help to do this deal. I am seeking your kind assistance to move the sum of $12m {Twelve Million U.S Dollars only} to you in United States, as far as I can be assured that my share will be safe in your care until I complete my service here. 

SOURCE OF FUND: 

A lot of money in various currencies were discovered in  barrels at a farm house near one of Saddams old palaces in Tikrit in Iraq during an operation Conquest in Fallujah north of Baghdad, and it was agreed by Staff  Sgt. Kenneth Buff that some part of this money be shared among both of us before informing anybody about it since both of us saw the money first. This is quite an illegal thing to do, but well tell you what?  no compensation can make up for the risk we have taken with our lives in this hell hole, of which my brother in-law was killed by a road side bomb last time. 

The above figure was given to me as my share, and to conceal this kind of money became a problem for me, so with the help of a British Contact working here, at Southern Basra British fortified green zone, whose office enjoys some immunity, I was able to get the package out to a safe location entirely out of trouble spot. He does not know the real contents of the package, and believes that it belongs to a British/American medical doctor who died in a raid here in Baghdad, and before giving up, trusted me to hand over the package to his family in United States . I have now found a very secured way of getting the package out of Iraq to you, for you to pick it up, and I will discuss this with you when I am sure that you are willing to assist me, and I believe this my money will be well secured in your hand because you have a fear of God. 

I want you to tell me how much you will take from this money for the assistance you will give me. One passionate appeal I will make to you is not to discuss this matter with anybody, should you have reasons to reject this offer, please and please destroy this message as any leakage of this information will be too bad and catastrophic for soldiers here in Iraq. I do not know how long we will remain here, but I hope to have a shift very soon for me to return back to the States. I have been shot and wounded twice and I have survived two terrible suicides bomb attacks just by special grace of God, this and other reasons I will mention later has prompted me to reach out for help, I will honestly want this matter be resolved immediately.

I thank you so much for everything and anticipate that you will be trustworthy and handle this transaction to the best of your ability to benefit both of us.Contact me on my private email richardhill222@sify.com

God Bless you and your Family.

Yours 
Sgt. Richard Hill
richardhill222@sify.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
EMAIL ME!‏
From:  Patrick Chan (ssdor@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 09, 2009 8:18:10 AM 
To:  1 

 Greetings to you my friend.Please pardon me at this time concerning the medium in-which i am contacting you with,as we have not met before.Nonetheless,i email asking that you partner with me so we can have the sum of $24.5 million transferred out of my bank.You have nothing to worry about as all is well planned.Hence,i say you email me stating your willingness so we can seal an understanding asap and thus put necessary arrangements in place.Thank you. Regards,Patrick.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Assalamu'alaikum!‏
From:  Mrs Najia Mizban (najiam00000515@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 09, 2009 5:04:50 PM 
To:   

Assalamu'alaikum!

Before I proceed, may I humbly introduce myself to your goodself, My Name is Mrs. Najia Mizban, an Iraqi citizen. My late husband was untill recently, one of the personal aid to the former president of Iraq, President Saddam Hussein who was formerly overthrown out of power.

Prior to this last serious crisis that is still ravaging in my country,which recently led to misfortune of our government and my late husband position as the personal aid to the president, We inherited the sum of US$11 million.The funds were originally gotten from my late husband proceeds. My late husband was able to safe guard the fund with a very good diplomatic contact from my Country and deposited it in Thailand.


I have decided to contact you because I am interested in investing in your country which is investment friendly. Please kindly guide and assist me in making the right investment since I am also interested in buying a residential property as I will be moving with my only son Haider in over there as soon as every thing regarding technical and logistics details is worked out and ascertained to our respective satisfaction.


In view of your participation,I am ready to give you a good negotiable percentage for your assistance or better still commit it into viable Joint venture projects with you. Be assured that you stand no risk of any kind as the funds belong to me and my only survived son Haider. 

As soon as I get your consent, we will quickly move this fund to your country for investment . However, upon your acceptance to work as my partner, you can contact me with my private e-mail mizbannajia@yahoo.co.jp for more details.

I strongly believe that associating with you to embark on this and other business ventures will derive a huge success here after, please include your private contact telephone number and private e-mail replying. We look unto Allah for your positive prompt response.

Yours Sincerely.

Mrs. Najia Mizban.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
INVITATION TO PARTICIPATE IN U.S.A. AND U.K. EVENTS OF (GSO)‏
From:  GSO ORGANIZATION (gso_brentbenard5@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 09, 2009 12:28:01 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 APPLY FOR...doc (24.0 KB)  


APPLY FOR PARTICIPATION: 



You are hereby notified that the Global Successive Organization (GSO) invites you to attend her youth conference holding in October 2009 in USA/UK. These ground-breaking meeting of the global youth movements and other related NGO's, where as many as 200 participants will convene to learn new ways to empower themselves and how to adhere to social norms shall be a fruitful one. These events shall offer our members and others the opportunity to learn, teach, inspire and being inspired. And also to explore the potential of a performance approach to unleash and nurture the human capacity to create, collaborate and change the world. 



WHAT ARE THE OBJECTIVES? 

The meeting will provide a space where youth & women's rights advocates from diverse backgrounds and working on different issues can engage with each other and with like-minded donors, in order to: 



* Provide quality prevention of abuse of the youth and women. 

* Frankly discuss how NGO's and women's organizations and movements can work together 

* Develop creative and innovative strategies to fight these social ills 

* Advance child protection development through innovative projects 



WHAT WILL THE PROGRAM LOOK LIKE? 

Unlike other events of (GSO) instead, international planning committee which is headed 

by Prof. Jonathan Williams, will design a comprehensive program and select speakers. 



The programs shall include: 

* Thought-provoking plenary; 

* In-depth breakout sessions for strategy-development; 

* Simulation games to fast-track learning; 

* Capacity and skills-building sessions; and 

* Debates to stimulate discussion. 



In addition to the main program, the meeting will also host book launches, artistic and cultural activities and, as with all (GSO) events, plenty of space and opportunity for informal networking and alliance building. All plenary and selected breakout sessions will have interpretation into English, Spanish and French. 



WHO CAN PARTICIPATE? 

What happens if more than 200 apply? Anyone who is a member of an NGO or progressive youth or women's organization or community-based organization can apply to participate. If more than 200 people apply (as we anticipate), a global selection committee will select a representative 200 from among the applicants. This committee will ensure that the participants at the meeting are truly international and represent a diverse range of interests, issues, and regions. Preference will be given to organizations working for youth & women's rights from South East Asia, Latin America and Africa . 



VENUES AND EVENT DATES? 



The combined conferences are of two segments. 



The first segment shall commence in Brooklyn center , New York, USA on 12th till 15th October, 2009.The venue is Brooklyn Center , 567 Bedford Avenue, Brooklyn New York 11226 , USA. 



The second segment shall take place in London from 18th till 21st October, 2009 at MILLENNIUM CONFERENCE CENTRE Plum road, East Hertford, Hertfordshire, HE34 3KP, London, United Kingdom. 







I CANNOT AFFORD -CAN YOU HELP? 



GSO has set up an Access Fund to support the travel costs and hotel room bills for participants who are unable to raise sufficient funds on their own. All participants however will be expected to fund raise for their hotel bills in the UK which will not be waived. This will help ensure that only those who most need and want to be at the meeting will be there. Applicants who need assistance can apply to the Access Fund at the same time they apply to participate. 



ARE THERE AIRPORT PICK-UP AND DROP-OFF? 



The Protocol Officers of these events shall be on ground to Pick-Up and drop-Off delegates and these transportations are free. 



WHAT IS THE DEADLINE? 



All Interested organizations should forward information about their organization's Aims and objectives, profile and Achievement so far. Participants MUST be a group of 5-10 persons to qualify for registration. The dead line for the registration should be given by the secretary of (GSO) Dr. Mrs. Sabrina Thomas.   



We also send greetings to all our members with much regards to all volunteers and sponsors of our events. Of all, the tools at our disposal to promote the security of people, none offers great potential than the one we are using. Yet this medium of fighting against child labour, abuse and neglect is still to be used to its fullest. We are only at the beginning of the curve in determining the potential of this new tool. As we see the explosion of public enterprises, e-commerce and integrated networks that is driving the private sector ahead, we need an equivalent boost to serve the public good and to also advance the welfare and safety of individual world over. 



PROVISIONS FOR PARTICIPANTS: 



All intending participants to this forthcoming conference in USA and UK must put many things into considerations before taking decision to participate in this event. Provisions have been made for participants which include all round flight tickets, feeding and accommodation in the US . These will be taken care of by our sponsors. Delegates will take care of their hotel reservation in the UK during the second conference as our sponsors did not make provisions for that. The delegate who needs the authorization of the USA visas to participate in this event must pay for the hotel reservations in the UK while our sponsors would pay the hotel bills for all delegates in the USA . Note that delegates MUST attend the two segments of the conference. 



If you have considered thus, then you should give us the go ahead by reaching us with the particulars of your delegates to the US bureau of immigrant affairs to open your visa file by sending email to us with the participants names and passports as soon as you have verified. This will enable us know those that are coming for the conference really and must go back to their countries after the combine conference. Delegates should contact the secretary for details of the selected hotels which are close to the venue of the event and at cheaper rates. In order to receive the conference materials as well as other information, contact the coordinator: Brent Bernard with: (brentbenards_org@sify.com) 







Yours faithfully 



Brent Bernard 

(Coordinator-GSO)

----------


## om faisal

BMW notification message‏
From:  BMW PROMOTION 2009 (malvarezm@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 10, 2009 3:09:53 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 Dear Winner,The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success asone of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years International AwarenessPromotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand new BMW X6CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of £750,000.00GBP.To begin processing of your prize contact:Mr. Alex Jeferson,BMW AgentE-mail: bmw.alexjeferson09@svizzera.orgPhone No: +447024013629Contact him, with your, SerialNo:BMWP/556543450906 andRefNo:BMW:2551256003/23.Also provide listed:1. Full Name:2. Address:3. Age:4. Sex:5. Marital Status:6. Telephone Number:7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence:9. Short comment on your Occupation:With Regards,Mr. Larry Duke

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Check out our 2.9% Loan Offer‏
From:  kindec.solutionltd@rocketmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 11, 2009 1:54:19 AM 
To:   

2.9% Loan From UK



Are you in search of an affordable loan? Tired of seeking Loans and Mortgages from banks? Have the banks turned you down? Do you need a loan to clear your debts/bills or to expand your business? Then your financial trauma is over. We Offer Loans To Both Companies And Individual At An Affordable Interest Rate Of 2.9%, be it short or long term loan. We are certified and trustworthy. We are here to offer the assistance you require. If interested, do get back to us via email: kindec.ltd@googlemail.com 



Best regards,



Sir.James Howard

Kindec Solution Ltd(United Kingdom).

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

THE BMW AUTOMOBILE COMPANY‏
From:  MAR&Iacute;A TOMASA CONS PAZO (mariacons@icav.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 11, 2009 7 :34: 19 AM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 Dear Winner,This email is to inform you that you have just been approve by the BMW promotion Board Online a cash price of £750,000.00GBP.and a brand new BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 you are to contact the online BMW claims agent Mr. Alex Jeferson via E-mail:assign-alexjeferson101@live.comContact him, with your, SerialNo:BMWP/556543450906 andRefNo:BMW:2551256003/23.Also provide listed: 1. Full Name:2. Address:3. Age:4. Sex:5. Marital Status:6. Telephone Number:Greetings,Mrs. Maria Tomasa Cons PazoBmw Promotion Co-ordinator

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

An Emergency, please respond...‏
From:  Susan BROWN (sbrow71@eq.edu.au)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 11, 2009 3 :34: 36 AM 
To:   



I am Mrs. Ksenia Gutseriyev, the wife of Russian multi billionaire Mr. Mikhail Gutseriyev's, the former owner of Russneft Oil Company in Russia, i have a proposal for you, if intrested contact via my box: 
ksenia.gutseriyev@yahoo.com.hk

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello belove,‏
From:  monicaatrick@cantv.net (monicaatrick@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 11, 2009 12 :27: 04 AM 
To:  monicaatrick@cantv.net 

Hello Dear,    


Please my dear, do not feel embarrassed by my mail to you. 


I am Mrs. Monica  Atrick, the wife of late Dr. Felix  Atrick,  a prominent business man  and pro-human right defender /  member of the movement for national freedom before his death here in Philippine.    


Well, during my late husband's lifetime, he informed me about the fund ($12.5 million dollars) he deposited in one of the leading banks in abroad - Cote D'ivoire, for the up keeping/ future of our children - David and Sarah Atrick, and informed me concerning it.     



I am contacting you because I want you to help me in securing and investing this money for the future and education of my children  David and Sarah, since I can not be able to do so due to my deteriorating bad health situation.  


I will make available to you 15% of the total money for your efforts and labour. I shall be expecting your reply- mail so that i will give you the contact of this bank and all the documents and information to enable them release this money to you without difficulty or delay, please get back to me :


Best   Regards 

Mrs. Monica  Atrick,,

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
MICROSOFT MEGA JACKPOT 2009‏
From:  cordinator ezeike (cordinatorezeike3@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 10, 2009 11:30:33 PM 
To:   



MICROSOFT MEGA JACKPOT 2009
REF NO: MSW/56B-672GH/L
BATCH: 4583JL/WIN
E-mail : IOffice@Aggies.com
Telephone: (+234-704-181-9401)


MICROSOFT EMAIL LOTTERY AWARD PROMOTION WORLD WIDE:

Finally today, we announce the winners of the MICROSOFT MEGA JACKPOT  LOTTO WINNINGS PROGRAMS held 
early this month of September 2009. Your company or your  personal e-mail address, attached to 
winning number 11-15-03-76-49-90, With serial number 663542, consequently won in the Tenth lottery 
category.
You have been approved for lump sums pay out of &#225;&#216;950,000.00 (Nine hundred and fifty thousand pounds 
sterlings) in cash Credited to file REF NO: MSW/56B-672GH/L and winning  number 11-15-03-76-49-90. 
Selection process was carried out through random selection in our computerized email selection 
machine (TOPAZ) from a database of over 1,000,000 email addresses drawn from all the continents of 
the world.
The online draws was conducted by a random selection of email addresses from an exclusive list of 
29,031 E-mail addresses of individuals and corporate bodies picked by an advanced automated random 
computer search from the internet. No ticket were sold but all email addresses were  assigned to 
different ticket numbers for representation and privacy. This is to encourage our prominent Microsoft 
Internet Explorer users all over the world, and for the  Continues use of E-mail.
Your fund has been insured with your REF NO: MSW/56B-672GH/L and winning number 11-15-03-76-49-90. To 
claim your winning prize, You are to reply to this letter In order to avoid unnecessary delays and 
complications, please remember to quote your reference and winning numbers in all correspondences 
with your claims officer. You are to keep all lotto information away from the general public 
especially your ticket number and ballot number.(This is important as a case of double claims will 
not be entertained)
PLEASE NOTE THAT YOU ARE TO SEND THE BELOW INFORMATION REQUIRED TO CLAIM YOUR WINNING PRIZE:
1. Full Name: ..................................................  ............
2. Address: ..................................................  ................
3. Nationality: ..................................................  ...........
4. Age: .........................Date of Birth: .......................
5. Occupation: ..................................................  ...........
6. Phone: ...............Phone 2: ...................Fax: no........
7. State of Origin: ......................Country: ..................
Mr PATRICK EZEIKE
Online Co-ordinator
IOffice@Aggies.com
(+234-704-181-9401)

LOTTERY SPONSOR
Microsoft Corporation 2009

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
MICROSOFT MEGA JACKPOT 2009‏
From:  cordinator ezeike (cordinatorezeike3@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 10, 2009 11:30:33 PM 
To:   



MICROSOFT MEGA JACKPOT 2009
REF NO: MSW/56B-672GH/L
BATCH: 4583JL/WIN
E-mail : IOffice@Aggies.com
Telephone: (+234-704-181-9401)


MICROSOFT EMAIL LOTTERY AWARD PROMOTION WORLD WIDE:

Finally today, we announce the winners of the MICROSOFT MEGA JACKPOT  LOTTO WINNINGS PROGRAMS held 
early this month of September 2009. Your company or your  personal e-mail address, attached to 
winning number 11-15-03-76-49-90, With serial number 663542, consequently won in the Tenth lottery 
category.
You have been approved for lump sums pay out of &aacute;&Oslash;950,000.00 (Nine hundred and fifty thousand pounds 
sterlings) in cash Credited to file REF NO: MSW/56B-672GH/L and winning  number 11-15-03-76-49-90. 
Selection process was carried out through random selection in our computerized email selection 
machine (TOPAZ) from a database of over 1,000,000 email addresses drawn from all the continents of 
the world.
The online draws was conducted by a random selection of email addresses from an exclusive list of 
29,031 E-mail addresses of individuals and corporate bodies picked by an advanced automated random 
computer search from the internet. No ticket were sold but all email addresses were  assigned to 
different ticket numbers for representation and privacy. This is to encourage our prominent Microsoft 
Internet Explorer users all over the world, and for the  Continues use of E-mail.
Your fund has been insured with your REF NO: MSW/56B-672GH/L and winning number 11-15-03-76-49-90. To 
claim your winning prize, You are to reply to this letter In order to avoid unnecessary delays and 
complications, please remember to quote your reference and winning numbers in all correspondences 
with your claims officer. You are to keep all lotto information away from the general public 
especially your ticket number and ballot number.(This is important as a case of double claims will 
not be entertained)
PLEASE NOTE THAT YOU ARE TO SEND THE BELOW INFORMATION REQUIRED TO CLAIM YOUR WINNING PRIZE:
1. Full Name: ..................................................  ............
2. Address: ..................................................  ................
3. Nationality: ..................................................  ...........
4. Age: .........................Date of Birth: .......................
5. Occupation: ..................................................  ...........
6. Phone: ...............Phone 2: ...................Fax: no........
7. State of Origin: ......................Country: ..................
Mr PATRICK EZEIKE
Online Co-ordinator
IOffice@Aggies.com
(+234-704-181-9401)

LOTTERY SPONSOR
Microsoft Corporation 2009

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Peter Williams (ESQ) verification no: (PX002)‏
From:  PETER JOHNNY (peterjohnny22843@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 10, 2009 8 :51: 36 PM 
To:   

From Peter Williams (ESQ) verification no: (PX002)

Good Day!

I have been waiting for you since to come down here and pick your Cashiers Cheque but did not hear from you since that time. So i went to the bank to confirm if the draft is getting close to expire and the Manager of the bank told me that before the draft will get to your address that it will expire. Then I told him to help me and cash the bank draft of $1.5 million to cash payment.

However, The Bank Manager have successfully cashed the draft and packaged your Cash in a Diplomatic Cargo box and had registered it in the FEDEX EXPRESS COURIER COMPANY here in Benin Republic because i am travelling to see my boss and will not come back soon.
You have to contact FEDEX EXPRESS COURIER COMPANY to know when they will deliver your package to your address.

CONTACT FEDEX EXPRESS COURIER COMPANY WITH THE INFORMATION BELOW/
NAME: DR BRENDON DEMAS
E-MAIL: (fedexpresbenrep@sify.com)
CONTACT PHONE NUMBERS: +229-93432094
Please, Send them your contacts information to able them locate you immediately they arrived in your country with your Diplomatic BOX.
This is the information they need from you.
1. YOUR FULL NAME.
2. YOUR HOME ADDRESS.
3. YOUR CURRENT MOBILE NUMBER.
4. YOUR VERIFICATION CODE - (PX002)
5. A COPY OF YOUR PICTURE 

Try to contact FEDEX EXPRESS COURIER COMPANY as soon as possible to enable them release your consignment to you. I gave them your delivering address but you have to reconfirm it to them again to avoid any mistake in the delivery.

I have paid for the delivering charges. Also ask them how much the insurance fees will cost you. The only money you have to send to them is their INSURANCE FEE to receive your package which will be a token. I could have paid for the insurance fees, but due to some prevailing circumstance beyond my control.

Note; I didn't tell FEDEX EXPRESS COURIER COMPANY that it's money inside the box, I registered it as a package of an African cloths/Family Valuables. This is to avoid delaying or any upfront problem during the delivery, So do not let them know that the package contents money inside until you have received it in your house address, this is the code which you will send to them for verifications (PX002).
You call the Director of the company with this line: +229-93432094
Do let me know as soon as you received your package. Contact me by email as i am travelling out side the country today.
Best Regards,
Peter Williams(ESQ)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Lucky Email Draw (#1418)‏
From:  Polls 2 (Elections) (Polls2@miamidade.gov)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 10, 2009 2:44:20 PM 
To:   



You Have Won 850,000 GBP. Contact : Mr Gary Falickson,
Tel: +447045728070 , Email: europeanclaimofficer40@yahoo.com.hk

----------


## om faisal

,





This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

lemon‏
From:  dldanielzqcdaniellcn@gmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 10, 2009 4 :27: 13 AM 
To:   

A quantum harms a method.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

N/A‏
From:  Mr Evans Green (info@cc.chit.edu.tw)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 10, 2009 4:40:04 AM 
To:   

Attn: Sir/Madam, Although you might be apprehensive about my email as we have not met before,I am Mr Evans Green,I am a Banker i work with Bank Of England,There is the sum of $20,600,000.00 in my Bank "Bank Of England"London, There were no beneficiaries stated concerning these funds which means no one would ever come forward to claim it. That is why I ask that we work together so as to have the sumtransfered out of my Bank into your Bank Account or any other account of your choice. I will be pleased to see if you can help me and also be a good and trusted person. Once the funds have been transferred to your Nominated Bank Account we shall then share in the ratio of 60% for me, 40% for you,do send me a mail as soon as possible for more details here is my email address: green1956002009@w.cn RegardsMr Evans Green

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
With Pleasure‏
From:  Esther4Luv (esther1.2@katamail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 10, 2009 10:24:28 AM 
To:  cynthia2009harry@yahoo.com 


My name is Esther, I wish to communicate you through this medium and i wish my meeting you will not offend you in anyway.I will like to know more of you,work,family etc.In my next mail i will tell you more about me and my picture so you can see whom you are talking with, i will like you to contact me at (Estheromarsani@gmx.com).Moreover i have very Important issue which is given me lot of concern to discuss with you.Have a nice time till i hear from you.Thanks for your understanding,expecting to hear from you soonest. (Estheromarsani@gmx.com) Sincerely Yours,Esther. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nuova grafica e nuove funzionalità! Crea subito Gratis la tua nuova Casella di Posta Katamail

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
FROM SHARON, JAMES IS MY DOCTOR‏
From:  Sharon David (200933@bellsouth.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 10, 2009 6:54:21 AM 
To:   

4 Old Church Street, 
Chelsea, SW3, 
England. 
Here writes Madam Sharon David, suffering from cancerous ailment. I am 
married to Engineer Silas David an Englishman who is dead. My husband 
was into private practice all his life before his death. Our life 
together as man and wife lasted for three decades without child. My husband 
died after a protracted illness. My husband and I made a vow to uplift 
the down-trodden and the less-privileged individuals as he had passion 
for persons who can not help themselves due to physical disability or 
financial predicament. I can adduce this to the fact that he needed a 
Child from this relationship, which never came. 
When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of 3 Million (THREE 
Million Great Britain Pounds Sterling which were derived from his vast 
estates and investment in capital market with a security company here 
in UK. Presently, this money is still with the security company. 
Recently, my Doctor told me that I have limited days to live due to the 
cancerous problems I am suffering from. Though what bothers me most is the 
stroke that I have in addition to the cancer. With this hard reality that 
has befallen my family, and me I have decided to donate this fund to 
you and want you to use this gift which comes from my husbands effort to 
fund the upkeep of widows, widowers, orphans, destitute, the 
down-trodden, physically challenged children, barren-women and persons who prove 
to be genuinely handicapped financially. 
It is often said that blessed is the hand that giveth. I took this 
decision because I do not have any child that will inherit this money and 
my husband relatives are bourgeois and very wealthy persons and I do not 
want my husband's hard earned money to be misused or invested into ill 
perceived ventures. I do not want a situation where this money will be 
used in an ungodly manner, hence the reason for taking this bold 
decision. I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I know that 
I am going to be with the Almighty when I eventually pass on. The 
Almighty will fight my case and I shall hold my peace. I do not need any 
telephone communication in this regard due to my deteriorating health and 
because of the presence of my husband's relatives around me. I do not 
want them to know about this development. With God all things are 
possible. 
As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the 
Security company in UK. I will also issue you a Letter of Authority that 
will empower you as the original beneficiary of this fund. My happiness 
is that I lived a life worthy of emulation. Please always be prayerful 
all through your life. Please assure me that you will act just as I 
have stated herein. Hope to hear from you soon and God bless you and 
members of your family.
My private email is :  sharron_david02@live.com   or  davidsharon92@gmail.com

Madam Sharon David.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
2.9% Loan From UK‏
From:  kindec.solutionltd@rocketmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 10, 2009 3:49:42 AM 
To:   

2.9% Loan From UK

Are you in search of an affordable loan? Tired of seeking Loans and Mortgages from banks? Have the banks turned you down? Do you need a loan to clear your debts/bills? Then your financial trauma is over. We Offer Loans To Both Companies And Individual At An Affordable Interest Rate Of 2.9%, be it short or long term loan. We are certified and trustworthy. We are here to offer the assistance you require. If interested, do get back to us via email: kindec.ltd@googlemail.com 

Best regards,

Sir.James Howard

Kindec Solution Ltd(United Kingdom).

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Assalam Elekoum !‏
From:  AL- Haj (el.x1030@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 10, 2009 3:21:50 AM 
To:   

Assalam Elekoum ! 

I am AL-Haj Issa.I got your information in a professional database when I was 
searching through Internet for a reliable, honest and trustworthy person to entrust this 
business with. I am the Manager, Foreign Operations Department, (BOA) Bank Of Africa, 
Ouagadougou , Burkina Faso. I want you to indicate your interest to receive a transfer of 
$6.2 Million Dollars into your account for the benefit of both of us. I would like you to 
stand as a next of kin to our deceased client whose account is presently dormant.I wish to inform you that 40% of this money will be for you as foreign partner, in respect 
to the provision of a foreign account, while the remaining 60% would be for me. 

Thereafter I will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentages indicated above. Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you a text of application which you shall send to our bank as the next of kin to the deceased,also funish you with the hole information of the deceased to enable you stand legal to the claim. 

Trusting to hear from you as soon as possible and assured that this deal is 100% risk 
free.Incase if you need to know more about this deal, you can call me on phone for more 
clearification: Mobile :+226 750 752 37. 

Yours faithfully,

AL-Haj Issa

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Winning Code ***AQ11WWRZZA1***‏
From:  British Online Promo (info002@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 09, 2009 6 :33: 14 PM 
To:  info@bnl.org 

WINNING NOTIFICATION!!! This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of 1,200,000 (British Pounds) held on the 7th of August2009 in London (United Kingdom).  Agent Name: Mr.Richard CarpenterTel:+44-7031-9169-51Email ::(: richard.carpenter55@msn.com) Fill the below: 1.Full Name2.Full Address3.Occupation4.Age5.Sex6.Nationality7.Tell

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Check out our 2.9% Loan Offer‏
From:  kindec.solutionltd@rocketmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 11, 2009 3:58:30 AM 
To:   

2.9% Loan From UK



Are you in search of an affordable loan? Tired of seeking Loans and Mortgages from banks? Have the banks turned you down? Do you need a loan to clear your debts/bills or to expand your business? Then your financial trauma is over. We Offer Loans To Both Companies And Individual At An Affordable Interest Rate Of 2.9%, be it short or long term loan. We are certified and trustworthy. We are here to offer the assistance you require. If interested, do get back to us via email: kindec.ltd@googlemail.com 



Best regards,



Sir.James Howard

Kindec Solution Ltd(United Kingdom).

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HI DEAR‏
From:  DIFC (chinesther2003@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 10, 2009 9:57:41 PM 
To:   

  Dear Friend, I wish to invite you to participate as broker/agent to DIFC individualized equity investment  portfolio management program. Dubai International Finance Center (DIFC) is the largest finance center in the Middle East  with over £5 trillion private and corporate investment portfolios. We are privately looking  for fiduciary agents and management experts who will be willing to act as investment  portfolio holders and administrators. We currently have a back-log of an Excess Maximum Return Capital Profit (EMRCP) of an  average of 1.2% on each private investment and corporate portfolio under our administration  and control. We wish to re-invest this fund by putting it into the management of private  businessmen and corporations with good business ideas that can generate at least 10% ROI per  annum over a maximum of 5 years duration. The fund will be disbursed based on a clear loan  of 4.5% interest rate per annum for 5 years renewable tenure. All sign-up contracts, briefings and investment portfolio management files will be handled  in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. For further details please contact me on my private e-mail address below for more  information. Regards, Dr. Omar Bin SulaimanDirector Dubai International Finance centersPrivate email :: r.sulaiman@omarbins.comWebsite: www.difc"

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOU HAVE WON THE EURO MILLIONS LOTTERY‏
From:  EURO MILLIONS (ifylilyu@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 10, 2009 9:55:51 PM 
To:   



EURO MILLIONS 
Watford, Head Office and Regional Centre Euro Millions,
Tolpits Lane, Watford, Herts,
WD18 9RN
U.K.
  PRIZE AWARD NOTIFICATION

We are pleased to inform you of the announcement today of winners of the mega jackpot lotto 

winnings program held in this month of September, 2009. Your company or your personal e-mail 

address,is attached to Ticket Number 9901-0148-790-691,with serial number 66109-17 drew in 

the lucky Winning Numbers 990-11-815-37-10-83, and consequently won the lottery in the
2nd category.

You have therefore been approved for a lump sum pay out of £420,000.00Pounds in cash 

credited to file REF NO:EML/56-TF-890776,BATCH:109/91300/EML. This is from the total prize 

money of £10,500,000.00 Pounds shared among the Twenty five (25)international winners in 

this category.

To claim your winning prize, you must first contact the claims department
by email for processing and remittance of your prize money to
you. The claims officer contact email is:

Prize Processing Officer
Mr. Cole Clay
Email:coleclay135@live.com


You are also required to forward the following details to your prize
processing officer. This will help facilitate the processing of your
claims and certificate which will employ the release of your winnings.

1. NAME IN FULL:
2. Current ADDRESS:
3. PHONE/FAX:
4. OCCUPATION:
5. Age:
6. Country:

NOTE: In order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, please
remember to quote your reference and batch numbers in all correspondences with this office. 

Furthermore, should there be any change
of your address, do inform us as soon as possible.

Congratulations once again from all our staff for being part of our promotions program.

Sincerely,
Paula Ackermann (Mrs.),
Euro Millions Coordinator.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
HELLO,‏
From:  Mary Kipkalya (mary.kipkalya6@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 10, 2009 6:03:45 AM 
To ::@: hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   HELLO, 
By your host:   Mary Kipkalya 

Date:   Wednesday September 9, 2009  
Time:   9:00 pm - 10:00 pm  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   Dearest ,I am writing this mail to you with tears and sorrow from my heart.With due respect trust and humanity, i appeal to you to exercise a little patience and read through my letter i feel quite safe dealing with you in this important business having gone through your remarkable profile, honestly i am writing this email to you with pains, tears and sorrow from my heart, i will really like to have a good relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you, i decided to contact you due to the urgency of my situation, My name is Miss. Mary Kipkalya Kones, 23yrs old female and I held from Kenya in West Africa. My father was the former Kenyan road Minister. He and Assistant Minister of Home Affairs Lorna Laboso had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Kericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya. The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10th, June,2008. You can read more about the crash t hrough the below site:http:// edition.cnn. com/2008/ WORLD/africa/ 06/10/kenya. crash/index. html After the burial of my father, my stepmother and uncle conspired and sold my father's property to an italian Expertrate which the shared the money among themselves and live nothing for me. One faithful morning, I opened my father's briefcase and found out the documents which he have deposited huge amount of money in one bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin. I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money for a better life so that I can take care of myself and start a new life, on my arrival, the Bank Director whom I met in person told me that my father's instuction to the bank is that the money would only be release to me when I am married or present a trustee who will help me and invest the money overseas. I am in search of an honest and reliable person who will help me and stand as my trustee so that I will present him to the Bank for transfer of the mo ney to his bank account overseas. I have chosen to contact y ou after my prayers and I believe that yo u will not betray my trust. But rather take me as your own sister. Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well I will say that my mind convinc ed me that you may be the true person to help me. Moreso, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my stepmother have threaten to assinate me. The amount is( $5.8 USD )Million United State Dollars, and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso on my arrival, You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country. However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies. It is my intention to compensate you with 20% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment. As soon as I receive your positive respo nse showing your interest I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. Awaiting your urgent and positive response. Please do keep this only to your self for now untill the bank will transfer the fund. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am affraid of my weaked stepmother who has threatened to kill me and have the money alone ,I thank God Today that am out from my country (KENYA) but now In (Burkina Faso) where my father deposited these mone y with my name as the next of Kin.I have the documents for the claims. Yours Sincerely Mary Kipkalya Kones.

----------


## om faisal

BMW notification message‏
From:  BMW PROMOTION 2009 (malvarezm@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 10, 2009 3:09:53 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 Dear Winner,The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success asone of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years International AwarenessPromotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand new BMW X6CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of £750,000.00GBP.To begin processing of your prize contact:Mr. Alex Jeferson,BMW AgentE-mail: bmw.alexjeferson09@svizzera.orgPhone No: +447024013629Contact him, with your, SerialNo:BMWP/556543450906 andRefNo:BMW:2551256003/23.Also provide listed:1. Full Name:2. Address:3. Age:4. Sex:5. Marital Status:6. Telephone Number:7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence:9. Short comment on your Occupation:With Regards,Mr. Larry Duke

----------


## om faisal

memo‏
From:  Diane lynn (dianelynn11@yahoo.de)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 08, 2009 8:29:16 PM 
To:   



God Bless, My name is Diane Lynn,  
I have been diagnosed with cancer and it has 
eaten deep into my system,I have undergone 
laryngectomy, I dying and i don't want to be 
remembered for nothing in this life.I have 
decided to donate the sum of $15.5 million dollars 
to you for the good work of the lord and humanity 
as well as for the assistance of the widows.
I wanted my relatives to do this for me but they only 
saw it as an opportunity to enrich themselves,
i want this last act of mine to be an offering 
unto GOD.contact my lawyer using email:
Peter J.Wallace
Webber Garry Neil Solicitors
p.wallace14@yahoo.de
send this ref number as well ht/Dlyn/x001
I wish you all the best and may the good LORD 
bless you abundantly, always extend the good 
work to others.I know I don't know you. 
Regards, 
Diane lynn

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Possible Spam : URGNET MESSAGE‏
From:  JIM PETER (jimpeter81@live.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 11, 2009 7:39:30 PM 
To:  undisclosed@uccindia.net 



Mr. Jim Peter The Legal Representative 
No: 12, Satellite Town Lagos
Nigeria Tel: +234-803-691-3180


Hello


Get back to me immediately for necessary steps concerning your inheritance, Sequel to your none - reply of my earlier email to you dated 09/08/2002.On behalf of the Trustees and Executors to the Will of your deceased relation in 2002, I wish to notify you that your name appeared inthecodicil and last statement of the deceased and you entitled to his fund US$15,000,000.00 deposited with a Bank here and the bank here has made me know that the US$15,000,000.00 will be release to you through their payment oficer with Citi bank of United States of America.


Let me introduce myself to you.I am Barrister Jim Peter, a solicitor at law.I am the personal Attorney to Mr.Larry ,a native of
your country, who based and work with the LNG (liquified Natural Gas) company here in Nigeria. On the 2nd of March 2002, my client, his wife Andtheir two children were involved in a car accident along Sango Otta, Abeokuta expressway.


You are advised to reconfirm to me your details as required below to enable the release of your funds worth US$15,000,000.00 to you through our payment outlet in the U.S.A :- i also want to notify you that as soon as the bank releasethe fund to your account i will be comeing to your contact address that you will send to me now so that i will teke my own because I will have 45% and you 45% the other 10% will be for any payment that we make before the fund release to your account we will teke it out from the 10%


(1). Your full names :
(2). contact address :
(3). Phone :
(4). Cell phone :
(5). Age :
(6). Occupation :
(7).I D


As soon as the above are provided the paying bank will contact you for wire transfer release. please get back to  me with my privata mail box(jimpeter81@live.com)


Regards,
Barrister Jim Peter

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOUR URGENT REPLY NEEDED!!‏
From:  Youssouf Ouedraogo (youssoufoued15@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 12, 2009 2:29:43 AM 
To:   

From; Mr.Youssouf Ouedraogo, 
Director in charge of Section, 
African development Bank (A.D.B)                 
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso
Telephone:+226 78-58-90-75. 

Dear Friend.          

I presumed that all is well with you and your family. As the Account /Audit Manager of our bank, I have decided to contact you over this financial transaction worth the sum of ($10.5 MILLION DOLLARS) for our success, This is an abandoned sum that belongs to one of our bank foreign customers Mr. Shadi Aribi Monther from Lebanon who died along with his entire family through plane crash disaster since few years ago. 

Meanwhile I was very fortune to come across the deceased file when I was arranging the old and abandoned customer's files in other to sign and submit to the entire bank management for an official re-documentation and audit of the year against 2008, 

As a honour and advantage bestowed to our foreign customers base on the rules guiding our bank, it was stated obviously that if you are not a Burkina Faso citizen, you have the absolute authority to claim the fund despite your differences from the country of origin of the deceased. So the request of you as a foreigner is necessary to apply for the claim and transfer of the fund smoothly into your reliable bank account as the NEXT OF KIN to the deceased. 

PERCENTAGE RATIO: note that 35% will be your share in respect of your assistance and account provide for the transfer, 55% will be my share being the pioneer of the business while the rest 10% will be used to install a joint company in your country which will bear our name in particular and whatever profit made out from this company will be used in helping the less privileges, motherless babies home and charity organization in the world. 

If you are really sure of your trustworthy, accountability and confidentiality on this transaction, contact me and agree that you will not change your mind to cheat or disappoint me when the fund have getting into your account. Besides you should not entertain any fear because I am sure of the success as an insider in the bank ok. 

More details information with the text of application form will be forwarded to you to breakdown explaining comprehensively what require of you. 

Your Full Name.............................
Your Sex..................................
Your Age..................................
Your Country...............................
Your Occupation............................
Your Personal Mobile Number....................
Your Personal Fax Number...................... 

Thanks
Mr Youssouf Ouedraogo. 
Audits & Accounts Maneger 
Telephone:+226 78-58-90-75.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content


MY DEAREST ONE,‏
From:  natasha ahmed (natashaahmed083@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 12, 2009 2:21:39 AM 
To:   

 MY DEAREST ONE, 

I am writing this mail to you with tears and sorrow from mya heart,i know that this mail might come to you as a surprise because you don't know me and i don't know you too.  

My name is Miss NATASHA AHMED ALI, Medical student , my father of a blessed amemory by name Late Mr Ahmed Ali Ibrahim was thae deputy general manager with CNPC oil company at the Khartoum refinery in Sudan was killed alongside with my beloved mother and our family house burnt down by the rebels during the last crisis in my country when Janjaweed militant came to our house,and this was what sent me away from my country to Burkina Faso as i made my escape only by God's special grace and with the help of Catholic Missionaries because i was in the boarding house when this incident took place. You can read more about my country in the bbc news

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/6469857.stm  OR  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/6595333.stm 
Actually in search of an honest and reliable person who will help me to relocate to western world for a better life,i have chosen to contact you after my prayers and i believe you will not try to cheat me but rather take me as your own person. Though you may wonder why I am so soon giving in to you without seeing you, well I will say that my instinct still tells me that you could be truthful to me. 

Briefly,I will like to disclose much to you if you will help me to relocate to your country with the substance that i inherited from my parent. I have a substantial amount of $4.3 Million which i will like to invest in your country into any lucrative business venture which you are to advise and execute seeing that i have no business experience for now.

However, I shall forward to you the necessay documents on confirmation of your acceptance to assist me for the transfer and investment of the fund. As you will help me in an investment, and i will like to complete my studies, as i was in my 1st year in the university, when the crisis started.  

It is my intention to compensate you with 10% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my investment capital. This is the reason why i decided to contact you. Please all communications should be through this email address (natasha_ahmedali@yahoo.fr) only for confidential purposes. 

As soon as i receive your positive response showing your interest i will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely.  Awaiting your urgent and positive response.  

Please do keep this only to yourself please i beg you not to disclose it till i come over , once the fund has been transferred. With due respect, I am pleading that you help me, i am giving all this detail information with every transparency believing that you will have a clear picture of the base of help i need from you. I hope to hear from you soon,May truth and love be the guiding word in my refuge in you dear helper.  


Sincerely yours,
Miss NATASHA AHMED ALI.
Get back to me through this email address (natasha_ahmedali@yahoo.fr)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE READ AND REPLY AS SOON AS POSSIBLE FROM MR ABDULAI‏
From:  Abdulai Alhassan (abdulai_icb4@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 12, 2009 1 :22: 06 AM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF
MR ABDULAI ALHASSAN.
BRANCH MANAGER
INTERNATIONAL COMMERCIAL BANK
KUMASI BRANCH GHANA .

 Hello Dear,

    My name is Mr.Abdulai Alhassan, I am the branch manager of the International Commercial Bank Kumasi branch Ghana . I got your information during my search through the Internet. I am 40 years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It may interest you to hear that I am a Man of peace and I don't want problem, but I do not know how you will feel about this because you may have double mind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are not going to regret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope that we can assist each other. But if you don't want this business offer kindly forget it and I will not contact you again.

    I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, as the regional manager of the International Commercial Bank; it is my duty to send in a financial report to my head office in the capital city (Accra-Ghana) at the end of each year. On the course of the last  year 2008 report, I discovered that my branch in which I am the manager made five million five hundred thousand dollar [5, 500.000.00] which my head office is not aware of it and will never be aware of. I have since place this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without any beneficiary.

    As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund, so this informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you can assist and receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE. Mean While you will have 35% of the total fund, Note there are practically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to stand claim as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designated bank account.

    If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much as soon as I receive your response I will give you details on how we can achieve it successfully.

Best Regards
Mr Abdulai Alhassan

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(no subject)‏
From:  Hyundai (info@ihug.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 12, 2009 1:00:58 AM 
To:   

  -- Congrats... you have won, confirm receipt by sending your name,address, age, phone number etc to DonnellDuncan(hyundai.claims00@sify.com),Tel:+44 70457 09552

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(no subject)‏
From:  Hyundai (info@ihug.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 12, 2009 12 :22: 22 AM 
To:   

 -- Congrats... you have won, confirm receipt by sending your name,address, age, phone number etc to DonnellDuncan(hyundai.claims00@sify.com),Tel:+44 70457 09552

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Attn: Honorable Beneficiary‏
From:  Alhaji Sanusi Lamido Amino (sanisi1791@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 11, 2009 11:44:27 PM 
To:   

Attn: Honorable Beneficiary

This is to notify you that after we met today with The President, Accountant General of the Federation, Office of the Senate House, and House of Representatives and  we came to a conclusion that we have to pay you the sum of $10.5m as your contract entitlement. The payment will
come to you via Presidential Diplomatic courier service in person of Diplomat David Hobal.

Note that you will oblige to help the diplomat "David Hobal" to pay for a (None Inspected Permit Sticker) to avoid stoppage of any kind by the
customs and immigration or examine of consignment at the airport in your country.

Kindly rec-confirm the following info to the below email address:
{officemail.lamido.cbn@gmail.com}

1) Your Full Name.
2) Phone,Fax and Mobile
3) ResidentialAddress#:
4) Occupation and Age:
5) WorkingI'd / Int'l passport.

Your immediate respond is urgently needed.

Best Regards
Alhaji Sanusi Lamido Amino
Executive Governor(CBN)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Lillian Bamba‏
From:  Lillian Bamba (li2k1@uunoert.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 11, 2009 10:40:41 PM 
To:  li2k1@uunoert.com 

From Lillian BambaDearest Remain blessed ABIDJAN-COTE D' IVOIREWEST-AFRICA. Dearest One Good Day,I am Miss.Lillian Bamba,19 year old and the only daughter of the former Guinea-Bissau Army chief (General Bamba)under the present government of my home country.my father was just murdered in cold blood and now leaving me and I lost my mother,a couple of years ago,I have no Parent's.Meanwhile,before his death he informed me about a deposit, the of sum of Three Million,Five Hundred Thousand Dollar(US$3.500.000) which my late father deposited with Bank here in Cote d'Ivoire Before he died.I am now as a refuge in cote d'Ivoire .  I want you to do me a favour to receive this funds to a safe account in your country For investment in your country,like real estate and industrial production as joint partner.Please if you are interested in helping me to received this money in your care.Kindly send me the Below information so that I will submitt it to the bank for immediate transfer. 1.Your Full Name ..................2.Your Contact Adrress...........3.Your Fax And Telephone number .........4.Your Country Of Origin ................5.Your Occupation ........................ After the successfully of receiving this money to your account,I will give you 30% of the total amonut and I will come to your country to start up a new life with your assistance so that I can be able to live again and further my education.Please if you are willing to assist me,indicate your interest by reply me through this email so that I will give you more details. Thanks and best regards,Yours Faithfully,Miss Lillian Bamba+225 67473484

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Yahoo! Award Promotion !!!‏
From:  Mrs. Mercy Martins (mrs_mercy-2009-org22290@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 11, 2009 5:24:08 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment   
 Confirmat...doc (166.1 KB)  


Dear Award Winner,

Please view the attachment for you winning information,our fiduciary agent are waiting for your favorable response for the claim of your prize.


Yours Faithfully,
Mrs. Mercy Martins

----------


## om faisal

YAHOO AWARD & MSN WINDOW LIVE PROMOTION CENTER
124 Stockport Road, Long sight, Manchester M60 2DB - United Kingdom

This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of Eight Hundred And Twenty Thousand Great Britain Pounds, (£820, 000,00.) for the month of September, 2009 Prize  Promotion which was organized by YAHOO AWARDS & MSN WINDOWS LIVE.


YAHOO collects all the email addresses of the people that are active online, among the millions that subscribed to Yahoo and Hotmail and few from other E-mail Providers. Five people are selected this month to benefit from this promotion and you are one of the Selected Winners.

                    PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM

Winners shall be paid in accordance with his/her Settlement Centre. Yahoo Prize Award must be claimed no later than 93 days from date of Draw Notification. Any Prize not claimed within this period will be forfeited.

Stated below are your identification numbers:

BATCH NUMBER:           MFI/06/APA-43658       
REFERENCE NUMBER:   2008234522

PIN:         1206

WINNING  NUMBER:...               
These numbers fall within the England Location file, you are requested to contact our fiduciary agent in Manchester and send your winning identification numbers to him;

Agent Name: Dr. Swart Gold.  
Address: 194 Station Road Edgware Greater London HA8 7AT, England
PLEASE CONTACT HIM THROUGH THESE EMAILS,
E-mail: Dr-gold_swart_a-gent@msn.com
E-mail: Dr-gold_swart@msn.com
E-mail : drgoldswartoffice@mail2world.com
E-mail : drgoldswartoffice@mail2london.com
Tel: +447024028827
Tel: +447024068734
Fax: +448704953554

You are advised to send the following informations to your agent to facilitate the release of your winning fund to you.

1. Full Names.............................     

2. Country.................................    

3. Contact Address.....................    

4. Telephone Number.................     

5. Fax Number............................

6. Marital Status.........................     

7. Occupation.............................      

8.  My Date of birth......................     
9. Sex.................................              


Congratulations!! Once again.

Yours in service,



Mrs. Mercy Martins
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WARNING!!

Do not tell people about your Prize Award until your money is successfully handed over to you to avoid disqualification that may arise from double claim.

You may also receive similar e-mails from people portraying to be other Organizations or Yahoo Inc. This is solely to collect your personal information from you and lay claim over your winning. In event that you receive any e-mail similar to the notification letter that was sent to you, kindly delete it from your mail box and give no further correspondence to such person or body.

Yahoo shall not be held responsible for any loss of fund arising from the above mentioned

----------


## om faisal

travel with him any time he is making overseas trip as
the person who planned his death, well only God knows
the truth. 

The issue now is that I want to move out of this
country immediately to a more secure place where I
will live for the rest of my life because since the
death of my father, his brother's and other family
relatives have all taken over all my late father's
belongings including his business and houses and they
don't even want to consider me because I am a girl and
from their crude culture here, girls are not allowed
to process anything from the family until they are
married. 

Meanwhile, before the death of my parents, my late
father told me that He deposited a truck box
containing $10,500,000 (ten million Five hundred thousand dollars) 
with a security company in Abidjan, Cote d Ivoire where I am
residing now. I have gone to the office of the
security company with the certificate of the deposit
of this consignment and with the agreement that my
late father entered with this company to verify that
this consignment is still there but the agreement
states that I would need the assistance of a foreign
partner who will claim this truck box on my name since
I am still under-age.
This is why I am seeking your assistance to enable me
front you as my appointed foreign partner who will
assist me in claiming this box from this company. The
security company does not know that this deposited box
contains money because my late father registered and
tagged it as family valuables and art works for
security reason. Therefore, you are to keep the top
secret of this transaction until this truck box is
finally released and delivered to you. I am therefore
seeking your kind assistance in the following ways:

 (1) To provide me with your detailed information
which includes, Your full names, Contact address and
your Telephone and fax numbers so that I can submit it
to the security company authorising them to recognise
and lift this consignment to you as my guardian 

(2) To serve as a guardian of this fund since I am
only 20years if delivered to your address pending on
my arrival to your country for the continuation of my
education and investment in your own area of choice
since I am still a novice in the business world

 (3) To make arrangement for me to come over to your
country to further my education and to secure a
resident permit in your country.

Moreover, I am willing to offer you 20 % of the total
sum as compensation for your effort/input after the
successful release and delivery of this box to your
nominated address and 5% for any expenses that might
be incurred during the process of this transaction
making it 25% of the total money

I want you to indicate your options towards assisting
me as I believe that this transaction would be
concluded within fourteen (14) days you signify
interest to assist me. I assure you that this business
is 100% risk free as I will forward all the necessary
and legal documents backing up this transaction and
making it legitimate to you as soon as I hear from
you. you can rich me through my private Email box(lydia_denise5@yahoo.co.jp) for security reassons  

Hope to here from you soon.
Your's Sincerely One,   
Lydia Denise

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Dearest,‏
From:  lydia denise (lydia_denise33@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 11, 2009 4:44:58 PM 
To:   

Dearest,

My reason of contacting you is purely based on seeking
your assistance. To tell you more about me, I am 20
years old and the only child of my late parents 
and I am living here in Abidjan,
the capital city of Cote d' Ivoire in West Africa. 

I was a student at a university here studying mass
communication but the sudden death of my father forced
me to discontinue my studies because no one could
sponsor my studies again. My mother died many years
back when I was just four years old and since then I
have been with my father and he took me so special.  

His death was so sudden and was caused by food
poisoning as the doctor said in his death 
but we are suspecting one of my uncle who always


travel with him any time he is making overseas trip as
the person who planned his death, well only God knows
the truth. 

The issue now is that I want to move out of this
country immediately to a more secure place where I
will live for the rest of my life because since the
death of my father, his brother's and other family
relatives have all taken over all my late father's
belongings including his business and houses and they
don't even want to consider me because I am a girl and
from their crude culture here, girls are not allowed
to process anything from the family until they are
married. 

Meanwhile, before the death of my parents, my late
father told me that He deposited a truck box
containing $10,500,000 (ten million Five hundred thousand dollars) 
with a security company in Abidjan, Cote d Ivoire where I am
residing now. I have gone to the office of the
security company with the certificate of the deposit
of this consignment and with the agreement that my
late father entered with this company to verify that
this consignment is still there but the agreement
states that I would need the assistance of a foreign
partner who will claim this truck box on my name since
I am still under-age.
This is why I am seeking your assistance to enable me
front you as my appointed foreign partner who will
assist me in claiming this box from this company. The
security company does not know that this deposited box
contains money because my late father registered and
tagged it as family valuables and art works for
security reason. Therefore, you are to keep the top
secret of this transaction until this truck box is
finally released and delivered to you. I am therefore
seeking your kind assistance in the following ways:

 (1) To provide me with your detailed information
which includes, Your full names, Contact address and
your Telephone and fax numbers so that I can submit it
to the security company authorising them to recognise
and lift this consignment to you as my guardian 

(2) To serve as a guardian of this fund since I am
only 20years if delivered to your address pending on
my arrival to your country for the continuation of my
education and investment in your own area of choice
since I am still a novice in the business world

 (3) To make arrangement for me to come over to your
country to further my education and to secure a
resident permit in your country.

Moreover, I am willing to offer you 20 % of the total
sum as compensation for your effort/input after the
successful release and delivery of this box to your
nominated address and 5% for any expenses that might
be incurred during the process of this transaction
making it 25% of the total money

I want you to indicate your options towards assisting
me as I believe that this transaction would be
concluded within fourteen (14) days you signify
interest to assist me. I assure you that this business
is 100% risk free as I will forward all the necessary
and legal documents backing up this transaction and
making it legitimate to you as soon as I hear from
you. you can rich me through my private Email box(lydia_denise5@yahoo.co.jp) for security reassons  

Hope to here from you soon.
Your's Sincerely One,   
Lydia Denise

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT REPLY IS NEEDED‏
From:  edward gilly (edwardgilli2060@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 11, 2009 6 :15: 07 AM 
To:   

HELLO DEAR,

I got your contact during my search for a reliable, honest and a trustworthy person to entrust this huge transfer project with . My name is MR EDWARD GILLY. I am the manager of the Standard Chartered Bank, First Light Branch, Accra Ghana . I am a Ghanaian, married with two kids.I am writing to solicit for your assistance in the transfer of funds valued at $6,620,000.00 (six million six hundred and twenty thousand United States Dollars.) This fund is the excess of what my branch in which I am the Manager made as profit during the last annual audition. I have already submitted an approved end of the year report for the year 2008 to my head office in Accra here and they will never know of this excess. 

I have since then, placed this amount of value $6,620,000.00 million USD in a suspense escrow account without a beneficiary. I cannot stand to claim it that was why I contacted you to stand as the beneficiary. As an officer of the bank, I cannot directly be connected to this money thus I am impelled to request for your assistance to receive this Money into your bank account. I intend to part 30% of this fund to you as compensation while 70% shall be for me. All I need from you is to stand as the original depositor of the fund. Remember my bank do not know about this money.

yours Sincerely,
MR EDWARD GILLY.

----------


## om faisal

bank logins westernunion deals with tools available now‏
From:  elsayed mohammed (elsamod6@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 13, 2009 4:50:12 AM 
To:  office_m-d@claimsagent-uk.org; m_d-microsoftagent@office-enquiry.orgmr; info@lottery.co.uk; claimsagentjefferson006@yahoo.com.hkbritish; claimsagentjefferson006@yahoo.com.hk; duntifabrics@duntiweb.deskpilot.com; onlineweblotteryboard@yahoo.setel; dr_hytham@hotmail.com; admin@glomarcsec.com; finamatransferdepartment@live.com; admin@intacctdept.com; mswlotoinfo01@aol.com; drjamesowen2009@gmail.com; microsoftoffice_2008@yahoo.com; foundationhumanresource@yahoo.com.tr; gladcoxbarristerpittgladcox@yahoo.dk; banktransfers@natbonline.com; alexwebster07@hotmail.com; info@fedexdelivery.carryout.co.uk; promo@microsoft.co.uk; nesapp@netscape.net; no_reply@eurolotto.com; contact@euroclaimsagent.the-office.org.uktel; agentperryrobert@yahoo.co.uk; mr_markphillclaims@hotmail.com; mohammed_alpha07@yahoo.com; moh_alpha2010@yahoo.com; reelboy@eircom.net; iamoot@wcl.american.edu; uknl_claimsunit@hotmail.co.uk; mr.mohamedabdu1@voila.fr; mr_mo_a1@libero.it; charfrost1@hotmail.com; ricplo1@ifrance.com; markson49@live.com; karrim_ahmed01@kitmail.us; mrkarrim@live.fr; jhsimonson@nb.aibn.com; major_albert01@msn.com; dremmarothsc@gmail.com; major.albert288@gmail.com; gjd1071@aol.com; steven_laird999@hotmail.com; paris22blue@live.comf; ernestsauc@aol.comsent; paris19foxy@live.com; tcock@msn.com; papaffa@aol.com 



selling of 

westernunion

selling bank logins

webmail and smtp for mass sending

leads and emails with address and password

cvv fullz 

Track 1 and 2

deals available now only for real people meet me on yahoo messenger (elsamoud)

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
ezmlm warning‏
From:  daily-encounter-help@lists.actsweb.org 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 13, 2009 2 :22: 43 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

Hi! This is the ezmlm program. I'm managing thedaily-encounter@lists.actsweb.org mailing list. I'm working for my owner, who can be reachedat daily-encounter-owner@lists.actsweb.org.  Messages to you from the daily-encounter mailing list seem tohave been bouncing. I've attached a copy of the first bouncemessage I received. If this message bounces too, I will send you a probe. If the probe bounces,I will remove your address from the daily-encounter mailing list,without further notice.  I've kept a list of which messages from the daily-encounter mailing list have bounced from your address. 



Copies of these messages may be in the archive.To retrieve a set of messages 123-145 (a maximum of 100 per request),send an empty message to:<daily-encounter-get.123_145@lists.actsweb.org> To receive a subject and author list for the last 100 or so messages,send an empty message to:<daily-encounter-index@lists.actsweb.org> Here are the message numbers: 2467246824722473 --- Enclosed is a copy of the bounce message I received. Return-Path: <>Received: (qmail 19489 invoked for bounce); 1 Sep 2009 05:13:26 -0000Date: 1 Sep 2009 05:13:26 -0000From: MAILER-DAEMON@lists.actsweb.orgTo: daily-encounter-return-2467-@lists.actsweb.orgSubject: failure notice Hi. This is the qmail-send program at lists.actsweb.org.I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out. <@hotmail.com>:Connected to 65.55.37.88 but sender was rejected.Remote host said: 550 SC-001 Mail rejected by Windows Live Hotmail for policy reasons. Reasons for rejection may be related to content with spam-like characteristics or IP/domain reputation problems. If you are not an email/network admin please contact your E-mail/Internet Service Provider for help. Email/network admins, please visit http://postmaster.live.com for email delivery information and support

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Miss Mokoun Rosemary‏
From:  Mokoun Rosemary (mecheadams7@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 11, 2009 9 :23: 19 PM 
To:  mokounrosemary@yahoo.co.jp 

From:Miss Mokoun Rosemary
Abidjan Ivory Coast.

Good day Dearest One,

Greetings and How are you today, I am Miss Mokoun Rosemary I would like  you to permit me to apply through this medium for your co-operation and   to secure an opportunity to invest with you in your country.

I have a substantial capital I honorably Inherited from my late father  late Mr. Mokoun Tim, who the Epmgigo rebels killed recently in poltical crisis  in our country that have resulted to war since this past two years.

I intend to invest this money in profitable areas in your country into  a very lucrative business venture of which you are to advise and  execute the said venture over there for the mutual benefits of both of us .

It is The sum of  $12.800.000 (USD ) . I shall be glad to reserve this respect and opportunity for you, if you so desire, but do urge you to give the matter your immediate attention it deserves.I want you to be rest assured that everything is in order and legitimate it was due to the political crisis in our country that have resulted to war which cause everybody to find a way to get out the country,that make's me to use this medium to request for your assistance hoping that you will not let me down. 

Please I want you to quickly help me out from this my bad situation because of this political crisis going on now in my country. My life is not safe dwon here due to the political crisis going on in my country now which is about to bring a war and everyday I am afraid to die young. Sincerely I am feeling pains all over my bodies because I have nobody to encourage me anylonger, cheer me up, console me, tender me, love me or even care for me. All days I think about my dead parent because I miss them so much. Because of my thinkings all days I am always sleepless all night and a lots of adventures.  
My sufferness is too much for me to withstand, comparable to my age, 20 years old and an orphan lady by the way. 
No father, no mother, no relatives, no friends. Imaging myself being alone at this tender age. 

Sincerely, if you could help me out as you promised me, franckly speaking I will always be of enough appreciations to you throughout my lifetime and I will always remember your goodness to me all the entire days of my life. 

I promised to offer you 10% commission of the total sum, provided you help me out from my situation and another 5% for any expense that you make during the entire of this transaction until the succesful end of it.

I will give you every informations as soon as I hear from you wishing a wonderful and happy day kindly reply at :mokounrosemary@live.fr

Yours sincerely
Miss Mokoun Rosemary

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I HAVE A FUND WHICH IS I NEED TO TRANSFER OVER YOUR COUNTRY, AMOUNT A SUM OF US$8.3M (EIGHT MILLION THREE HUNDRED‏
From:  Odum Paduwa (meodum9@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 13, 2009 8:05:06 PM 
To:   

DEAR FRIEND,

IN CONFIDENCE AND TRUST I PROPOSE THIS PROFITABLE BUSINESS TRANSACTION TO YOU I WORK WITH AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (A.D.B).AUDIT IN THE BANK CONDUCTED FEW YEARS AGO REVEALED THAT A SUM OF USD$8.3MILLION WAS IN OUR BANK UNCLAIMED,I INVESTIGATED AND FOUND OUT THAT THE OWNER PERISHED IN AN AIR CRASH SINCE 1997 ALONG SIDE HIS NEXT OF KIN. 

THE NAME OF THE DECEASED CUSTOMER IS MR. PARK YUNJUNG, FROM KOREA. HE NATURALISED IN OUR COUNTRY FOR YEARS BEFORE HE PERISHED ALONG WITH HIS NEXT OF KIN WITH KOREAN AIR LINE, FLIGHT NUMBER 801 WITH THE WHOLE PASSENGERS ON THE 6TH OF AUGUST 1997 AND FOR YOUR PERUSAL YOU CAN VIEW THIS SITE http://www.cnn.com/WORLD/9708/06/guam.passenger.list. 

GUAM.PASSENGER.LIST. HE WAS A CONTRACTOR AND ALSO THE MAJOR SUPPLIER OF AGRICULTURAL EQUIPMENTS IN WEST AFRICA. 

I AM SOLICITING YOUR ASSISTANCE TO SEE THAT THIS TRANSACTION IS SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED, AND SUBSEQUENT UPON WILL BE INVESTED IN YOUR COUNTRY .EVERYTHING HAS BEEN PUT IN PLACE FOR A HITCH-FREE TRANSACTION. 

HOPING TO HAVE A MUTUAL BUSINESS RELATIONSHIP. 

 I WAIT YOUR URGENT RESPONSE.EMAIL ME WITH THIS ADDRESS odum_paduwa@terra.com

  AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (A.D.B).
MR.ODUM PADUWA.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
urgent reply please‏
From:  Musa Idris (musa.idris003@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 14, 2009 2:24:17 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   urgent reply please 
By your host:   Musa Idris 

Date:   Sunday September 13, 2009  
Time:   6:00 pm - 7:00 pm  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   Dear Friend,Iam Mr. Musa Idris the accounting manager of Foreign Remittance Unit in Bank of Africa ( B .O .A ) Ougadougou Burkinafaso west Africa i Discovered an Abandoned Fund in a Dormant Account valued $22.5 Million Dollars which belongs to our foreign late customers Mr John Korovo who died along with his entire family in a plane crash and left no one to inherite his account .i was lucky to come across his file so now i want to transfer it into a foriegn account of yours for a good investment in your country with your directives, i want you to stand as the next of kins to that our late customer so that the bank will transfer the money into your norminated bank account for our own benefits.40% will be for you and 50% will be for me,while 10% is for the expencies that may occured during the transfer.i need your reply urgent for more details including all your informations, your full name,age,Marital Status,Phone Number,Fax Numbers,Country,Occupation,Sex,Religion and passport ID or Picture.  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Inc. All Rights Reserved | Terms of Service | Privacy Policy

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I work as the auditor with central bank‏
From:  hsdj bvnv (doip_x5@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 13, 2009 10:45:02 PM 
To:   

 Greeting from MR ANTONY
you can call +221768897773 
I work as the auditor with central bank of senegal,I have an Investor under my portfolio with a closing balance of $30 million his first initial deposit.

This Investor died 31 july 2000  leaving no WILL or AUTHORIZATION for re-transfer of his Investment and its proceeds to the INHERITOR and because of the laws here in senegal.I have personally carried out an Investigation on the subject matter that takes me 9 months to finalize and was made to understand that the Family or Relatives of the Investor knows nothing about his Investment and none have any records of all his deposits and investment with us leaving an avenue for claiming of the said funds with its accrued interest on presentation of a trustworthy person that can stand as the INHERITOR to the deceased.

Like I said before there is no risk involve as it will pass through international banking laws and all the necessary information will be given to you in later.I do not want any direct link between you and me. My official lines are not secure lines as they are periodically monitored to assess our level of customer care in line with our Total Quality Management Policy. Please observe this instruction religiously.

Please, again, note I am a family man, I have wife and children. I send you this mail not without a measure of fear as to what the consequences, but I know within me that nothing ventured is nothing gained and that success and riches never come easy or on a platter of gold. This is the one truth I have learned from my private banking clients. Do not betray my confidence. If we can be of one accord,

we should plan a meeting soon.I ask that if you find no interest in this project that you should discard this mail. I ask that you do not be vindictive and destructive. If my offer is of no appeal to you,delete this message and forget I ever contacted you. Do not destroy my career because you do not approve of my proposal. You may not know this but people like myself who have made tidy sums out of comparable situations run the whole private banking sector. I am not a criminal and what I do,

 I do not find against good conscience, this may be hard for you to understand, but the dynamics of my industry dictates that I make this move. Such opportunities only come ones way once in a lifetime. I cannot let this chance pass me by, for once I find myself in total control of my destiny. These chances wont pass me by. I ask that you do not destroy my chance, if you will not work with me let me know and let me move on with my life but do not destroy me.

I am a family man and this is an opportunity to provide them with new opportunities. There is a reward for this project and it is a task well worth undertaking.If you are interested, I can present you as the INHERITOR with all the relevant informations and proper documentation that will qualify you to have the funds claimed and on doing this,

our establishment will not question the release of the funds to you as I will make sure that we comply with the laid down rules and laws of claiming the Investment of a deceased Investor in our Establishment. Our sharing ratio will be50:50 while 5% will be set aside for any kind of expenses along the line.

Please contact me for more details breakdown if interested by sending me along with all these information's bellow,email antonyp100@ozu.es
1}Your full name
2}Home and office address
3}Full phone and fax number
4}Marital status
5}Age or ID
6}Nationality
7)Occupation
Thanks
TONY

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Good Dey!!!!‏
From:  Edith Princess (princess_edith@rocketmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 13, 2009 10 :33: 00 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 



  Good Dey!




(被主持人):   Edith Princess 

日期:   2009年9月13日, 星期日  
時間:   2:00 下午 - 3:00 下午  (GMT +00:00)  
街道:   Good Day! Please I need your help, I want you to assist me and my Brother towards this venture and my dear this is a serious and quick transaction provided you will love and care for me and my money very well after the retrieval of the consignment from the security company. I believe and I know that with the directives from the almighty GOD that you are an honest person and never have you betrayed me when this my money enters into your account. It is very important we know our selves very well before we commence in this business and I wish to remind you that your presence will be needed here in Burkina Faso as my father foreign business partner. Below are also my details:Name in full: Princess Edith Ojogwu. Address: Rue 102 Padua, Bobo Dioulasso Community, West Africa.Age: 24 Years Old My Father Name: HRH Abdul Hamza Ojogwu, Chief of Padua in Bobo Dioulasso Community, Burkina Faso, West Africa.One more thing, I want you to know the reason why I needed you to help me as partner to release this fund to you, and why I need your help to invest this fund is because during the lodging of this consignment in the security company, because of my fathers position in our community,My father did not let the security company to know that the content of the consignment is money, he told them that it is a family treasure, it contents gold and diamond that belongs to his business partner, he let them to know that he is not the owner of the consignment, this is for security of his position in our community, he told them that this consignment belongs to his business partner that it should be released to him in conjunction with his partner. But in his absent that the consignment should bereleasedtohispartnerinagreement with his daughter Princess Edith and of which i will forward to you the necessary certificates given to me by my father. So, my dear you can see the reason why I contacted you and this should be between the two of us and I dont want a third party to know this for security purpose and this should remain within us. And for this reason, I mapped out percentage to give to you for this assistance and will invest this fund under your directives and care in your country. Very important to let you know that all our hope is only in this money and I know that this business will go a long way to join us as one family.My dear, our condition of living here has become very poor, since the death of my father, this is the reason why I want you to consider this business very important and come down here in person if possible, so that we can discuss a better way to invest this fund after it has been released to you as my fathers foreign partner. It is my plan that I and my younger brother Alex will go back with you to your country immediately thisfundisreleased and transferred to your account, for the sharing and proper investment of this fund as we will agree.So my dear I think your presence will be highly needed here if possible, for the signing off this consignment from the security company and you should list every expenses you may incur in this business, I will like you to take proper record of it because this will be the first thing to be settled as soon as this consignment is released before sharing and investment.Please inform me immediately if you can be able to come down here or not before we proceed and kindly send to me your personal photo and all your bank informations where the fund will be transferred to enable me built more trust and confident on you in this business since this is the only hope that I and my younger brother Alex have in this earth as of now because (EIGHTEEN MILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND US DOLLARS) is not a small money. My regards to your family and waiting to hear from you immediately. Contact me on my email address(princessedithojogwu@voila.fr) Yours sincerely,Princess .E. Ojogwu  

你參加嗎？   回覆 
版權? 2009  Yahoo! Hong Kong Limited. 全權所有 | 服務條款 | 私隱政策

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend‏
From:  peter koff (koff_7@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 13, 2009 4:01:30 PM 
To:   



FROM MR PETER KOFFI.
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING UNIT.
FOREIGN OPERATIONS DEPARTMENT.
ECO-WAS BANK,
ACCRA GHANA.
Dear Friend,
I am Mr PETER KOFFI the head of auditing and accounting section of ECO WAS BANK GHANA in West Africa with due respect and regard.I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be very beneficial to both of us at the end of the transaction .
During our investigation and auditing in this bank, my department came across a very huge sum of money belonging to a deceased person who died On the 21st of April 2005 with his wife and their only daughter were involved in auto crash along Hilton express road. 
Although personally, I keep this information secret within myself to enable the whole plans and idea be Profitable and successful during the time of execution. The said amount was (U.S$30.5M UNITED STATES DOLLARS).

Meanwhile all the whole arrangement to put claim over this fund as the bona fide next of kin to the deceased,get the required approval and transfer this money to a foreign account has been put in place and directives and needed information will be relayed to you as soon as you indicate your interest and willingness to assist me and also benefit yourself to this great business opportunity.


In fact I could have done this deal alone but because of my position in this country as a civil servant(A Banker),we are not allowed to operate a foreign account and would eventually raise an eye brow on my side during the time of transfer because I work in this bank. 
This is the actual reason why it will require a second party or fellow who will forward claims as the next of kin with affidavit of oath to the Bank and also present a foreign account where he will need the money to be re-transferred into on his request as it may be after due verification and clarification by the correspondent branch of the bank where the whole money will be remitted from to your own designation bank account.
I will not fail to inform you that this transaction is 100% risk free. 
On smooth conclusion of this transaction, you will be entitled to 30% of the total sum as gratification, while 10% will be set aside to take care of expenses that may arise during the time of transfer and also telephone bills, while 60% will be for me.
Please, you have been advices to keep it as a "top secret" as I am still in service and intend to retire from service after I conclude this deal with you.so i will need this contacts from you,Your private telephone number,your house address,your nationality,fax and your age.
I will be monitoring the whole situation here in this bank until you confirm the money in your account and ask me to come down to your country for subsequent sharing of the fund according to percentages previously indicated and further investment, either in your country or any country you advice me to invest in. All other necessary information will be sent to you when I hear from you.
Yours faithfully,
Mr PETER KOFFI

----------


## om faisal

1. 
This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATIONS - MACAU CASINO CELEBRATIONS 2009‏
From:  MACAU CASINO (Linz_macaupr@yahoo.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 13, 2009 10:48:10 AM 
To:   

MACAU CASINO JUMBO DRAW
FOREIGN SERVICES MANAGER
ASIA PACIFIC MAIN LAND CHINA
Customer Service
Ref: MC/714
Batch: 042/02/xa1926x4/99


WINNING NOTIFICATION

We happily wish to announce today the draws made by MACAU CASINO PROMOTION EXTRAVAGANZA, in MACAU. Your email address (attached to ticket number 3432218756 and reg. no. 132/756/4007) was among the bingo selection, as it was randomly browsed through our technical team.

You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of US$500,000.00 in cash (five Hundred Thousand, united state dollars). And you are in the second category; we would want to let you know that there are various ways to claim your funds.

CLAIMANT PROCEDURES



Coming to Macau Casino Centre to claim your fund.


2. Payment by ATM CARD for you to claim it from any ATM Machine Worldwide
3. By Telegraphic Transfer through Bank to Bank (wire transfer)

Please note that your lucky winning number falls within our CHINA booklet representative office in ASIA as indicated .In view of this, your US$500,000.00 (five Hundred Thousand, United State Dollars) would be released to you by any of our payment offices in ASIA as soon as possible.

DR MOND MARKSON
FOREIGN SERVICES MANAGER,
SHANGHAI SWEEPSTAKE PROMOTION
PLAZA DE MAR ZHENG SHANGHAI

TO BEGIN YOUR CLAIM, PLEASE CALL OR SEND AN EMAIL TO YOUR CLAIM AGENT / ONLINE CONSULTANT IMMEDIATELY:

MACAU CLAIMING SECURITY AGENCY
Mr. GEORGE LINZHONH
Online Consultant / Claims Agent
Email: linz_macaupr@yahoo.cn
Tel:+8613416124831

For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning information confidential till your claims is processed and your money remitted to you in whatever manner you deem fit to claim your prize.  This is part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program by some unscrupulous elements.

Be warned to file for your claim immediately.  Thank you for being part of our promotional lottery program.

Yours Sincerely

DR MRS CHERLY ERWINS
VICE PRESIDENT INT.PROMOTIONS

PLEASE FILL UP THE CLAIMS VERIFICATION FORM AND SEND IT BACK TO US
FULL NAMES OF BENEFICIARY.....................
CONTACT ADDRESS.....................................
TELEPHONE.........................................  ..........
EMAIL........................................
CITY/STATE.............................................  .......
COUNTRY...........................................  ............
NATIONALITY.......................................  .........
SEX........................AGE....................  ..............
MARITAL STATUS.........................................
NEXT OF KIN...............................................  ....
AMOUNT WON...............................................  ..

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr. Fred Malek!!‏
From:  MR FRED MALEK (mrfredmalek020@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 13, 2009 6:19:58 AM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF
MR FRED MALEK
REGIONAL MANAGER
INTERNATIONAL COMMERCIAL BANK
KUMASI BRANCH GHANA.

Dear friend,

My name is Fred Malek, I am the regional manager of the International Commercial Bank kumasi branch Ghana.I got your information during my search through the Internet. I am 48years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It may interest you to hear that I am a man of PEACE and don't want problem,but i don't know how you will feel about this because you might feel that its scam yes there are many scam. but am telling you that this is real and you are not going to regret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope we can assist each other. But If you don't want this business offer kindly forget it as I will not contact you again.

I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us,as the regional manager of the International Commercial Bank; it is my duty to send in a financial report to my head office in the capital city Accra-Ghana at the end of each year. On the course of the last year 2008 end of year report, I discovered that my branch in which I am the manager made Three million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar [$3, 750.000.00] which my head office are not aware of and will never be aware of. I have since place this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without any beneficiary.

As an officer of the bank I cannot be directly connected to this money,so this informed my contacting you for us to work so that you can assist receive this money into your bank account for us to SHARE. While you will have 40% of the total fund.

Note there are practically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer,all I need from you is to stand as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designated bank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much.

As soon as I receive your response I will details you on how we can achieve it successfully.I will want you to reply me through my private email address at (mrfredmalek@hotmail.com)

Best Regards
Mr Fred Malek

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

hello dear chosen one‏
From:  Leila Lekwam (l.lekwam2@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 13, 2009 1:55:09 AM 
To:   

hello dear chosen one,

please excuse me for all the inconveniences my mail could cause you. even if we never knew before, i believe firmly that on the basis of the right of humanitarian assistance that a real confidence and love can arise from our communication and also a real partnership between us.

i am miss leila lekwam, the legitimate daughter of the director of cocoa export murdered by the rebels here because of the war and political crisis going on here in my country.

my father had deposited a consignment with a security company here containing the sum of $10.700,000 usd (ten million seven hundred thousand united state dollars) to allow him to conceive a project of investment at the end of his mandate. regrettably the fate decided on it otherwise.

today my major concern is to move out this sum outside here. given that i am the only child and i have seriously suffered from the ragging and the harassments on behalf of the political opponents of my father. it is in this prospect that i contact you to please help me to move this heritage from the security company to your country. because of the political war and the hostilities in this country i seriously wish to leave from here and live the rest of my life in a more peaceful and politically more stable and quiet country. it is what justifies this demand.

i shall voluntarily agree on a good and appropriate percentage of this money as your
compensation for your assistant as for what precedes. i would like to count on your
human, virtuous and professional qualities to actualise this project.

i look forward to receive your urgent response.

thanks for your care.

yours sincerely,

miss leila lekwam

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I HAVE A FUND WHICH IS I NEED TO TRANSFER OVER YOUR COUNTRY, AMOUNT A SUM OF US$8.3M (EIGHT MILLION THREE HUNDRED‏
From:  Odum Paduwa (mr.odum11@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 12, 2009 11:08:54 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend,

In confidence and trust I propose this profitable business transaction to you I work with African Development Bank (A.D.B).Audit in the Bank conducted few years ago revealed that a sum of USD$8.3million was in our Bank unclaimed,I investigated and found out that the owner perished in an air crash since 1997 along side his next of Kin. 

The name of the deceased Customer is Mr. Park Yunjung, from Korea. He naturalised in our Country for years before he perished along with his next of kin with Korean Air Line, flight number 801 with the whole passengers on the 6th of august 1997 and for your perusal you can view this site http://www.cnn.com/WORLD/9708/06/guam.passenger.list. He was a contractor and also the major supplier of Agricultural Equipments in West Africa. 

I am soliciting your assistance to see that this transaction is successfully completed, and subsequent upon will be invested in your country .Everything has been put in place for a hitch-free transaction. 

Hoping to have a mutual business relationship. 

 I wait your urgent response.Email me with this address odum_paduwa@terra.com

  African  Development Bank(A.D.B).
Mr.Odum Paduwa.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOOD DAY OF MR ASSAN IBRAHIM.‏
From:  mr assan (assan1_020assan@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 12, 2009 9:24:42 PM 
To:   

GOOD DAY OF MR ASSAN IBRAHIM.

I MAKE THIS APPEAL WITH THE UNDERSTANDING THAT ANY
FACTS OR OPINION EXPRESSED BY ME ARE GIVING IN
CONAFIDENCE AND SOLELY FOR YOUR PERSONALINFORMATION
AND USE.


I AM MR.ASSAN.THE MANAGER OF BILL AND EXCHANGE AT THE
FOREIGN REMITTANCE DEPARTMENT OF MY BANK. IN MY
DEPARTMENT I DISCOVERED AN ABANDONED SUM OF
(22MILLION) WITH ACCOUNT NUMBER 14-2558-5976 THAT
BELONGS TO ONE OF OUR FOREIGN CUSTOMERS WHO DIED ALONG
WITH HIS WIFE AND ONLY DAUGHTER IN A PLANE CRASH OF
ALASKA AIRLINES FLIGHT NUMBER 261 WHICH CRASHED ON 31
JANUARY, 2000. 


THE OWNER OF THIS ACCOUNT IS MR. MORRIS THOMSON.  AN
AMERICAN AND GREAT INDUSTRIALIST AND A RESIDENT OF
ALASKA. IT IS THEREFORE UPON THIS DISCOVERY THAT I NOW
DECIDED TO MAKE THIS BUSINESS PROPOSAL TO YOU AND FOR
OUR BANK TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU. YOU HAVE TO
FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTION WHICH I WILL BE SEND TO YOU AS
THE NEXT OF KIN OR RELATION TO THE DECEASED FOR SAFETY
AND SUBSEQUENT DISBURSEMENT SINCE NOBODY IS COMING FOR
IT AND I DON'T WANT THIS MONEY TO GO INTO OUR BANK
TREASURY AS UNCLAIMED BILL.  



YOURS FAITHFULLY,  



MR.ASSAN.IBRAHIM.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Call Me For More Information.‏
From:  Mr.Mutawa Ali (mrmutawaali@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 12, 2009 6:37:46 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend,  

My name is MR.MUTAWA ALI, and I work in the International Operation Department in a Bank here in Republique Du Benin.

On a routine inspection I discovered a dormant domiciliary account with a Balance of $8.524 Musd  (Eight Million,Five Hundred and Twenty Four Thousand United States Dollars) on further discreet investigation, I also discovered thata the account holder has long since passed away (dead) leaving no beneficiary to the account. 

The bank will approve this money to any foreigner because the former operator of the account was a foreigner and from Sweden in particular and I am certainly sure that he is dead, and nobody will come again for the claim of this money. A foreigner can only claim this money with legal claims to the account Holder, therefore I need your cooperation in this transaction.  

I will provide the necessary information needed in order to claim this money, but you will need to open an account where this can be transferred. If interested send your private Telephone No. And Fax number including full details of the account to be used for the Deposit. I wish for utmost confidentiality in handling this transaction as my job and the future of my family would be jeopardized if it were breached.

I want to assure you that the transaction is without risk if due process is followed accordingly. Finally,I will give you 40% for your corporation. Contact immediately for more information through my private mail address: mutawaalibj@gmail.com   or mutawaalibj8@gmail.com 

Sincerely, 
MR.MUTAWA ALI.
E-Mail: mrmutawaali@rocketmail.com 
Phone;+229 97 01 94 02.

CONFIDENTIALITY NOTICE: The information contained in this message is confidential and may be legally privileged. The message is intended solely for the addressee(s). If you are not the intended recipient, you are hereby notified that any use, dissemination, or reproduction is strictly prohibited and may be unlawful. If you are not the intended recipient, please contact the sender by return e-mail and destroy all copies of the original message.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Email Just Won £1,500,000 GBP‏
From:  Uk National Lottery (winners@nationallottery.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 12, 2009 2:40:00 AM 
To:   

  Your email ID has been awarded £1,500,000 GBP in the UK EMail PROMO,Reply us with your info: (contact.jakeanthony13@googlemail.com) Name:....................Country:.................  Sex:.....................Age: .....................Addres:...................Ocu  pation................Tel:..................... RegardsMrs Amanda Collins

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
J'attends une sincère réponse de votre part.‏
From:  Rouamba Mr. (mr.r53@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 12, 2009 7:49:34 AM 
To:  

J'attends une sincère réponse de votre part.

Bonsoir,

Je vous prie de bien vouloir m'excuser pour cette intrusion qui peut paraître surprenante à première vue d'autant plus qu'il n'existe aucune relation entre nous. Je voudrais vous proposer une affaire qui pourrait vous intéresser.

De toute évidence nous ne nous sommes jamais connus et comme dans la vie il faut savoir s’entre aider en cas de besoin, je vous invite à lire attentivement ma lettre et la mettre en pratique. Me référent à mes précédents paragraphes, afin de vous permettre de mieux comprendre les principaux éléments que rassemble cette affaire, il ma paru nécessaire que je vous renseigne sur ce qui suit:
Je m'appelle Mr. Rouamba Sylvain, je travail dans la banque BCEAO du Burkina Faso qui est une banque internationale appartenant à tous les états membres de la ZONE UEMOA en qualité d'agent du service des échanges et recouvrements des fonds à la BCEAO BANQUE du Burkina Faso.

J'ai découvert un compte fixe dans mon département qui n'a pas été opérée pendant les 6 dernières années, avec un montant $3.6 M USD (Trois Million Six-cents Mille Dollars Américains). Dans ma recherche personnelle, j'ai découvert que ce compte appartient à un défunt client de notre banque, Mr.Kurt Kahle qui fut un grand industriel et investisseur Allemand, qui résidait ici au Burkina Faso, et qui a trouve la mort dans un accident d'avion avec toute sa petite famille vivant avec lui ici au Burkina Faso (Une femme et deux enfants) en Juillet 2000. Vous pouvez avoir plus d'informations de cet accident sur ce site web:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm

A cet effet j’aimerais vous employer en tant que son héritier pour procéder au transfert de cette importante somme sur votre compte bancaire et après nous aurons ensuite à la partager suivant un pourcentage qu’on arrêtera de commun accord.Notez que pour raison de discrétion je ne pourrai personnellement pas agir entant qu’ayant droit ou héritier pour engager la procédure auprès de la banque ici surplace raison pour laquelle je sollicite votre intervention.

Par ailleurs, dans l’éventualité où ma proposition d’affaire retiendrait votre attention n’hésitez pas à me contacter de manière à avoir de plus amples explications veuillez me contacter sur mon adresse mail personnel: (mrs.rouamba@gmail.com)

Sincèrement,
Mr.Rouamba Sylvain.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
PLEASE YOU HAVE ADVISED TO KEEP THIS TRANSACTION VERY SECRET AND CONFIDENTIAL‏
From:  Danco Dan (alhaji_danco02@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 12, 2009 4:40:30 AM 
To: @hotmail.com 

邀請你:   PLEASE YOU HAVE ADVISED TO KEEP THIS TRANSACTION VERY SECRET AND CONFIDENTIAL 
(被主持人):   Danco Dan 

日期:   2009年9月11日, 星期五  
時間:   8:00 下午 - 9:00 下午  (GMT +00:00)  
街道:   TREAT AS URGENT PLEASE FROM THE DESK OF MR ALHAJI DANCO BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER BANK OF AFRICA (BOA)OUAGADOUGOU - BURKINA FASO DEAR FRIEND,I HOPED THAT YOU WILL NOT EXPOSE OR BETRAY THIS TRUST AND CONFIDENT THAT I AM ABOUT TO IMPOSE ON YOU FOR THE MATUAL BENEFIT OF OUR FAMILIES..I NEED YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE IN TRANSFERRING THE SUM OF (USD10.5 M) MILLION TO YOUR ACCOUNT WITHIN 10 TO 17 BANKING DAYS.THIS MONEY HAS BEEN DORMANT FOR YEARS IN OUR BANK WITHOUT ANY BODY CLAIMING THE FUND.I WANT THE BANK TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEAREST PERSON TO OUR DECEASED CUSTOMER (THE OWNER OF THE ACCOUNT) BELONGS TO ONE OF OUR FOREIGN CUSTOMER (MR. ANDREAS SCHRANNER) WHO DIED ALONGWITH HIS ENTIRE FAMILY ON MONDAY 31th JULY 2003 PLANE CRASH.IN SUBSEQUENT DISBURSEMENT OF THE MONEY,WE AGREE THAT 45% OF THIS MONEY WILL BE FOR YOU IN RESPECT OF THE PROVISION YOU MADE BY STANDING IN THE CLAIM AS NEXT OF KIN AND 55% WILL BE FOR ME AND MY COLLEAGUES. YOU AND I WILL TAKE OF THE EXPENSES INCURE DURING THE TRASACTION ON TAXES THAT WILL ARISE.I DON'T WANT THE MONEY TO GO INTO OUR BANK ACCOUNT AS AN ABANDONED FUND. SO THIS IS THE REASON WHY I CONTACTED YOU SO THAT THE BANK CAN RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEXT OF KIN TO THE DECEASED CUSTOMER.I WILL GIVE YOU MORE DETAILS ABOUT THIS PROJECT WHEN I HEAR FROM YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY.BEST REGARD,MR ALHAJI DANCO. E-mail: contact alhajidanco@gmail.com 

你參加嗎？   回覆

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Contact Skyline Courier And Delivery Company Immediately.‏
From:  Ali Sherrif (alisherrif65@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 14, 2009 1:28:24 AM 
To:   


 Dear Friend,  

Greetings to you & your Family.I have been waiting for you since to contact me for your Confirmable Bank Draft of($1.2m) United States Dollars, but I did not hear from you since then, I went and deposited the Draft with skyline Courier Delievery Company ,Cotonou Benin Republic,before I travelled out of the country for a short Course and i will not come back till end of next Month.What you have to do now is to contact the skyline Courier Delievery Company as soon as possible to know when they will deliver your package to you because of the expiring date.For your information, I have paid for the delivering Charges,The only money you will send to the Courier Delievery Company to deliver your Draft direct to your home in your country is ($98) only being their Security Keeping Fee of the Courier Company so far.Again, Do not be decieved by anybody to pay any other money except $98.USD,I would have paid that but they said no because they don't know when you will contact them and in case of demurrage.You have to contact the skyline Courier Delievery Company now for the delivery of your Draft with this information bellow.  

skyline Courier Delievery Company Benin Republic. 
E-mail: (skylinecourier30@sify.com) 
Registration Reference No; wwdsc/xxx/100Code 
Number:xxxdcsc/6545

Finally, make sure that you reconfirm your home address and Direct telephone number to them again to avoid any mistake on the Delivery and Let me repeat again,try to contact them as soon as you receive this mail to avoid any further delay and remember to pay them their Security Keeping fee of $98.USD, for their immediate action.You should also Let me know through email as soon as you receive your Draft.  

Note. skyline courier delievery company do not know the contents of the parcel.I registered it as my photograph (pix) being sent to a friend over seas. They do not know that it contains a bank draft of such a huge amount of money.This is to avoid them tempering with the parkage. Do not let them  know the contents.i am waiting to hear the good news from you. 
Regards, 
Mr.Ali Sherrif.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Contact Skyline Courier And Delivery Company Immediately.‏
From:  Ali Sherrif (alisherrif65@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 14, 2009 1:28:24 AM 
To:   


 Dear Friend,  

Greetings to you & your Family.I have been waiting for you since to contact me for your Confirmable Bank Draft of($1.2m) United States Dollars, but I did not hear from you since then, I went and deposited the Draft with skyline Courier Delievery Company ,Cotonou Benin Republic,before I travelled out of the country for a short Course and i will not come back till end of next Month.What you have to do now is to contact the skyline Courier Delievery Company as soon as possible to know when they will deliver your package to you because of the expiring date.For your information, I have paid for the delivering Charges,The only money you will send to the Courier Delievery Company to deliver your Draft direct to your home in your country is ($98) only being their Security Keeping Fee of the Courier Company so far.Again, Do not be decieved by anybody to pay any other money except $98.USD,I would have paid that but they said no because they don't know when you will contact them and in case of demurrage.You have to contact the skyline Courier Delievery Company now for the delivery of your Draft with this information bellow.  

skyline Courier Delievery Company Benin Republic. 
E-mail: (skylinecourier30@sify.com) 
Registration Reference No; wwdsc/xxx/100Code 
Number:xxxdcsc/6545

Finally, make sure that you reconfirm your home address and Direct telephone number to them again to avoid any mistake on the Delivery and Let me repeat again,try to contact them as soon as you receive this mail to avoid any further delay and remember to pay them their Security Keeping fee of $98.USD, for their immediate action.You should also Let me know through email as soon as you receive your Draft.  

Note. skyline courier delievery company do not know the contents of the parcel.I registered it as my photograph (pix) being sent to a friend over seas. They do not know that it contains a bank draft of such a huge amount of money.This is to avoid them tempering with the parkage. Do not let them  know the contents.i am waiting to hear the good news from you. 
Regards, 
Mr.Ali Sherrif.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I work as the auditor with central bank‏
From:  hsdj bvnv (doip_x4@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 13, 2009 5 :33: 30 PM 
To:   

 Greeting from MR ANTONY
you can call +221768897773 
I work as the auditor with central bank of senegal,I have an Investor under my portfolio with a closing balance of $30 million his first initial deposit.

This Investor died 31 july 2000  leaving no WILL or AUTHORIZATION for re-transfer of his Investment and its proceeds to the INHERITOR and because of the laws here in senegal.I have personally carried out an Investigation on the subject matter that takes me 9 months to finalize and was made to understand that the Family or Relatives of the Investor knows nothing about his Investment and none have any records of all his deposits and investment with us leaving an avenue for claiming of the said funds with its accrued interest on presentation of a trustworthy person that can stand as the INHERITOR to the deceased.

Like I said before there is no risk involve as it will pass through international banking laws and all the necessary information will be given to you in later.I do not want any direct link between you and me. My official lines are not secure lines as they are periodically monitored to assess our level of customer care in line with our Total Quality Management Policy. Please observe this instruction religiously.

Please, again, note I am a family man, I have wife and children. I send you this mail not without a measure of fear as to what the consequences, but I know within me that nothing ventured is nothing gained and that success and riches never come easy or on a platter of gold. This is the one truth I have learned from my private banking clients. Do not betray my confidence. If we can be of one accord,

we should plan a meeting soon.I ask that if you find no interest in this project that you should discard this mail. I ask that you do not be vindictive and destructive. If my offer is of no appeal to you,delete this message and forget I ever contacted you. Do not destroy my career because you do not approve of my proposal. You may not know this but people like myself who have made tidy sums out of comparable situations run the whole private banking sector. I am not a criminal and what I do,

 I do not find against good conscience, this may be hard for you to understand, but the dynamics of my industry dictates that I make this move. Such opportunities only come ones way once in a lifetime. I cannot let this chance pass me by, for once I find myself in total control of my destiny. These chances wont pass me by. I ask that you do not destroy my chance, if you will not work with me let me know and let me move on with my life but do not destroy me.

I am a family man and this is an opportunity to provide them with new opportunities. There is a reward for this project and it is a task well worth undertaking.If you are interested, I can present you as the INHERITOR with all the relevant informations and proper documentation that will qualify you to have the funds claimed and on doing this,

our establishment will not question the release of the funds to you as I will make sure that we comply with the laid down rules and laws of claiming the Investment of a deceased Investor in our Establishment. Our sharing ratio will be50:50 while 5% will be set aside for any kind of expenses along the line.

Please contact me for more details breakdown if interested by sending me along with all these information's bellow,email antonyp100@ozu.es
1}Your full name
2}Home and office address
3}Full phone and fax number
4}Marital status
5}Age or ID
6}Nationality
7)Occupation
Thanks
TONY

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
TRUSTING YOU AND YOUR FAMILY‏
From:  Mrs.sulak (mrsmnsulak@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 12, 2009 11 :20: 18 PM 
To:   

From Mrs.Sulak

I am the above named person, now undergoing medical treatment. I was marrie=
d to late Engr M.N Sulak who worked With the Embassy for Nine years.
We were married for eleven years without a child. My late husband Engr M.N =
Saluk died on the 24th of April 2006 after a brief illness that lasted for =
only four Days. I decided not to re-marry or get a Child outside my matrimo=
nial home, because as a good Christian my religion is agents it says the Bi=
ble and I lived a happy and good Christian life with my late husband.
When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of $22 Million (Twenty =
Two Million in London Bank .


I have been in the hospital for eight months suffering from cancer. The 1st=
surgery operation has been conducted and I still have the pains in me cryi=
ng every day and night looking up to God to save cure me and save my life
Recently my Doctor told me that I may die any time any day because of my ca=
ncer sickness.

Having known my condition I decided to donate the $22 Million (Twenty Two M=
illion America Dollars) my late husband deposited with a finance house in L=
ondon to you a good organization that will utilize this fund very well by h=
elping the less privilege. Like to the orphanages, Old people, homeless. I =
took this decision because I don't have any child
that will inherit this Fund.

I want you to always pray for me as I have no life again says my doctor. It=
will be my please to receive your good response and I will contact or dire=
ct you to my late husband attorney that will help you to secure this $22 Mi=
llion (Twenty Two Million America Dollars) and I want you to assure me that=
you will use this $22 Million (Twenty Two Million
America Dollars) to help the less privilege .

Am waiting for your respond. Please your responding to this mail, email me =
at sulakfs@sify.com 

God bless you and your good family
Mrs.Sulak

sulakfs@sify.com

----------


## om faisal

BMW Notification Message‏
From:  BMW PROMOTION 2009 (malvarezm@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 14, 2009 2:26:25 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 Dear Winner,The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success asone of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years International AwarenessPromotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand new BMW X6CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of £750,000.00GBP.To begin processing of your prize contact:Mr. Alex Jeferson,BMW AgentE-mail: bmw.alexjeferson09@svizzera.orgPhone No: +447024013629Contact him, with your, SerialNo:BMWP/556543450906 andRefNo:BMW:2551256003/23.Also provide listed:1. Full Name:2. Address:3. Age:4. Sex:5. Marital Status:6. Telephone Number:7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence:9. Short comment on your Occupation:With Regards,Mr. Larry Duke

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Miss Mokoun Rosemary‏
From:  Mokoun Rosemary (mecheadams7@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 11, 2009 9 :23: 19 PM 
To:  mokounrosemary@yahoo.co.jp 

From:Miss Mokoun Rosemary
Abidjan Ivory Coast.

Good day Dearest One,

Greetings and How are you today, I am Miss Mokoun Rosemary I would like  you to permit me to apply through this medium for your co-operation and   to secure an opportunity to invest with you in your country.

I have a substantial capital I honorably Inherited from my late father  late Mr. Mokoun Tim, who the Epmgigo rebels killed recently in poltical crisis  in our country that have resulted to war since this past two years.

I intend to invest this money in profitable areas in your country into  a very lucrative business venture of which you are to advise and  execute the said venture over there for the mutual benefits of both of us .

It is The sum of  $12.800.000 (USD ) . I shall be glad to reserve this respect and opportunity for you, if you so desire, but do urge you to give the matter your immediate attention it deserves.I want you to be rest assured that everything is in order and legitimate it was due to the political crisis in our country that have resulted to war which cause everybody to find a way to get out the country,that make's me to use this medium to request for your assistance hoping that you will not let me down. 

Please I want you to quickly help me out from this my bad situation because of this political crisis going on now in my country. My life is not safe dwon here due to the political crisis going on in my country now which is about to bring a war and everyday I am afraid to die young. Sincerely I am feeling pains all over my bodies because I have nobody to encourage me anylonger, cheer me up, console me, tender me, love me or even care for me. All days I think about my dead parent because I miss them so much. Because of my thinkings all days I am always sleepless all night and a lots of adventures.  
My sufferness is too much for me to withstand, comparable to my age, 20 years old and an orphan lady by the way. 
No father, no mother, no relatives, no friends. Imaging myself being alone at this tender age. 

Sincerely, if you could help me out as you promised me, franckly speaking I will always be of enough appreciations to you throughout my lifetime and I will always remember your goodness to me all the entire days of my life. 

I promised to offer you 10% commission of the total sum, provided you help me out from my situation and another 5% for any expense that you make during the entire of this transaction until the succesful end of it.

I will give you every informations as soon as I hear from you wishing a wonderful and happy day kindly reply at :mokounrosemary@live.fr

Yours sincerely
Miss Mokoun Rosemary

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
ezmlm warning‏
From:  daily-encounter-help@lists.actsweb.org 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 13, 2009 2 :22: 43 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

Hi! This is the ezmlm program. I'm managing thedaily-encounter@lists.actsweb.org mailing list. I'm working for my owner, who can be reachedat daily-encounter-owner@lists.actsweb.org.  Messages to you from the daily-encounter mailing list seem tohave been bouncing. I've attached a copy of the first bouncemessage I received. If this message bounces too, I will send you a probe. If the probe bounces,I will remove your address from the daily-encounter mailing list,without further notice.  I've kept a list of which messages from the daily-encounter mailing list have bounced from your address. 



Copies of these messages may be in the archive.To retrieve a set of messages 123-145 (a maximum of 100 per request),send an empty message to:<daily-encounter-get.123_145@lists.actsweb.org> To receive a subject and author list for the last 100 or so messages,send an empty message to:<daily-encounter-index@lists.actsweb.org> Here are the message numbers: 2467246824722473 --- Enclosed is a copy of the bounce message I received. Return-Path: <>Received: (qmail 19489 invoked for bounce); 1 Sep 2009 05:13:26 -0000Date: 1 Sep 2009 05:13:26 -0000From: MAILER-DAEMON@lists.actsweb.orgTo: daily-encounter-return-2467-@lists.actsweb.orgSubject: failure notice Hi. This is the qmail-send program at lists.actsweb.org.I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out. <@hotmail.com>:Connected to 65.55.37.88 but sender was rejected.Remote host said: 550 SC-001 Mail rejected by Windows Live Hotmail for policy reasons. Reasons for rejection may be related to content with spam-like characteristics or IP/domain reputation problems. If you are not an email/network admin please contact your E-mail/Internet Service Provider for help. Email/network admins, please visit http://postmaster.live.com for email delivery information and support

----------


## om faisal

bank logins westernunion deals with tools available now‏
From:  elsayed mohammed (elsamod6@msn


selling of 

westernunion

selling bank logins

webmail and smtp for mass sending

leads and emails with address and password

cvv fullz 

Track 1 and 2

deals available now only for real people meet me on yahoo messenger (elsamoud)

----------


## om faisal

BMW Notification Message‏
From:  BMW PROMOTION 2009 (malvarezm@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 14, 2009 2:26:25 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 Dear Winner,The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success asone of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years International AwarenessPromotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand new BMW X6CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of £750,000.00GBP.To begin processing of your prize contact:Mr. Alex Jeferson,BMW AgentE-mail: bmw.alexjeferson09@svizzera.orgPhone No: +447024013629Contact him, with your, SerialNo:BMWP/556543450906 andRefNo:BMW:2551256003/23.Also provide listed:1. Full Name:2. Address:3. Age:4. Sex:5. Marital Status:6. Telephone Number:7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence:9. Short comment on your Occupation:With Regards,Mr. Larry Duke

----------


## om faisal

THE BMW AUTOMOBILE COMPANY‏
From:  BMW PROMOTION 2009 (malvarezm@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 14, 2009 2 :34: 56 AM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 Dear Winner,The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success asone of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years International AwarenessPromotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand new BMW X6CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of £750,000.00GBP.To begin processing of your prize contact:Mr. Alex Jeferson,BMW AgentE-mail: assign-alexjeferson102@live.comContact him, with your, SerialNo:BMWP/556543450906 andRefNo:BMW:2551256003/23.Also provide listed:1. Full Name:2. Address:3. Age:4. Sex:5. Marital Status:6. Telephone Number:7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence:9. Short comment on your Occupation:With Regards,Mr. Larry Duke

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
REF No: UKNL-L/200-26937‏
From:  Online Co-ordinator (patrick_lyons@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 15, 2009 11 :56: 23 AM 
To:  info@winners.co.uk 

ATTENTION: WINNER This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of £800,000 (Eight Hundred Thousand (British Pounds) held on the 14th of September, 2009 in London UK.The Selection was carried out through a Computer Random Selection System and your email address emerge as one of the Three Lucky Winners. Contact our fiduciary agent for claims with: Agent's Name: Mr.Brown SmithEmail:fiduciary-mr.smithunit@hotmail.co.ukTell: +44 702 403 2734+44 702 40 32679 REF No: UKNL-L/200-26937 BATCH No: 2009MJL-01 TICKET No: 20511465463-7644  Fill the below: 1. Full Names: 2. Full Address:3. Marital Status: 4. Occupation: 5. Age:6. Sex: 7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence: 9. Telephone Number: Congratulations!! Sincerely,Mrs.Rose WoodOnline Co-ordinator -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Hello...!!‏
From:  Abdoullah Karim (abdoull.k07@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 15, 2009 9 :56: 54 AM 
To:   

From : Mr Abdoullah Karim
Auditing / Acounting Director
Bank of Africa (BOA)
Burkina-West Africa 


My dear friend 

I am contacting you in regards to a business transfer of a huge sum of money from a deceased account. Though I know that a transaction of this magnitude will make anyone apprehensive and worried, but I am assuring you that all will be well at the end of the day.I decided to contact you due to the urgency of this transaction. 

                                              BUSINESS STATUS 

I discovered an abandant sum of (US20.500.000.00) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customers MR ANDREAS SCHRANNER who died along with his entire family in plane crash web site :

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm 

Since his death, none of his next-of-kin or relations has come forward to lay claims to this money as the heir. I cannot release the fund from his account unless someone applies for claim as the next-of-kin to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines.

Upon this discovery, I now seek your permission to have you stand as a next of kin to the deceased as all documentations will be carefully worked out by me for the funds (US20.500.000.00) to be released in your favour as the beneficiary's next of kin. It may interest you to note that Ic have secured from the probate an order of madamus to locate any of deceased beneficiaries.

Please acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual 
business endeavour by furnishing me with the following;

1. Your Full Names and Address...........................................  ..

2. Direct Telephone and Fax numbers...................................

These requirements will enable me file a letter of claim to the appropriate departments for necessary approvals in your favour before the transfer can be made.
I shall be compensating you with $10.200.000.00. on final conclusion of this project,while the rest $10.300.000.00. shall be for me.

Your share stays with you while the rest shall be for me for investment purposes in your country. If this proposal is acceptable by you, do not take undue advantage of the trust I have bestowed in you, I await your urgent email. 

My Best Regards

MR Abdoullah Karim

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

READ CAREFULLY AND REPLY‏
From:  Hamzah Diya (ham-diya120@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 15, 2009 1:13:05 PM 
To:   

READ CAREFULLY AND REPLY 

Mr.HAMZAH DIYA

FOREIGN REMITTANCE MANAGER 
BANK OF AFRICA (BOA)
OUAGADOUGOU , BURKINA FASO . 



DEAR GOOD FRIEND 


I know that this email will come to you as a surprise and I hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I’m about to repose on you for mutual benefits of our families. I am the manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance department of Bank of Africa Burkina Faso. 



I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($8.2USD) eight million two hundred thousand United States dollars to your account within 14 banking days. In my department I discovered an abandoned sum of ($8.2) million. In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died  in an air crash since July 17th 1996, without any nomination of the next of kin to the bank, this money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim. I want the bank to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer. 



It is because of this discovery that I decided to make this business proposal to you and I want the bank to release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and I don't want this money to go into the Bank treasury as unclaimed Bill. That is why I needed a foreigner as next of kin in this business. Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interested. 


Upon receipt of your reply, I will give you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 30 % and 10 % will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 60 % would be for me. If you agree to handle this business with me, please kindly contact me as soon as you receive this proposal.


Yours Faithfully, 
Mr. HAMZAH DIYA

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

هانينا ، البريد الإلكتروني الخاصة بك وقد فاز (500،000.00 دولار‏
From:  CONGRATULATION!!! (caro20094@switched.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 15, 2009 7:18:11 AM 
To:   




                   244 كانبيرا افي Fyshwick قانون 1،509.
                   P. O. بوكس 147 مدينة كانبيرا قانون 2،701.
                                     أستراليا.



الفائزون نعرف ،.
اليوم اسم المستخدم البريد الإلكتروني تم اختيارها عن طريق الاقتراع نظام الكمبيوتر الفائز من المبرمجين الاسترالية. اليانصيب الدولي.
ولذلك ، ولكم D9نا وافقت على وجود تورم 500،000.00 جنيه استرليني (خمسمائة بريطانيا العظمى جنيه استرليني) في الائتمان النقدي مطالباتهم [إيلب] / الأب 47509/02 من الجائزة الاجمالية النقدية £ 500،000.00 (خمسمائة جنيه استرليني بريطانيا العظمى) المشتركة في الثامنة. لحسن الحظ في هذه الفئة. يجب عليك الاتصال مطالبتنا لعمليات الدفع ، وتشمل المعلومات الشخصية الخاصة بك و "رقم البطاقة والرقم التسلسلي" لبنود شقة.


(1) الاسم ا كامل الخاص بك :.
(2) بلدك :.
(3) الاتصال الخاصة بك عنوان :.
(4) حياتك المهنية.
(5) سنك.
(6) رقم الهاتف :.

تذاكر رقم : 4706172 507056490902.

العدد : 7050490902/189.

كيفية جائزتك.

إلا أن ترسل المعلومات إلى وكيل الادعاء أعلاه من خلال المعلومات التي لدينا اتصال له أدناه.

اسم الوكيل : السيد ديوك جونسون.

رقم الهاتف : +447011198334.

البريد الإلكتروني : mrjohnsonduke@live.com.

بمزود الخدمة.

وقال مايك ميلر.

ياD9صيب استراليا.

(منسق ، أول أكسيد الكربون).

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE DON'T REJECT THIS OFFER.(FROM MRS MARTHA MANILI)‏
From:  Mrs Martha Manili (text.text@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 15, 2009 5 :25: 12 AM 
To:   

GREATINGS IN THE NAME OF THE LORD
My Beloved one,

    Greetings in the name of GOD. I am Mrs. Martha Manili from South Africa. I was married to the Late Dr. Joseph Manili, who worked with the Kuwait Embassy here in Nigeria,for nine years before he died in the year 2005.We were married for eleven years and did not have children.He died after a brief illness that lasted for only four days. Before his death we were both happily married.Since his death I have decided not to re-marry or have a child outside of marriage to him. When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of $14.2M(Fourteen Million Two Hundred Thousand U.S.Dollars) in Security Company.

    Presently, this money is still under the safe keeping of the Security Company .Recently, my Doctor told me that I would not last for the next three months due to my cancer problems.Having known my condition, I decided to donate this fund to charitable home or to a reliable individual that will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein. I want a person that will use this fund on orphanages and widows propagating the word of almighty GOD.

    I took this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit this money and my husband's relatives are not trustworthy and I don't want my husband's hard earned money to be misused by them. I don't want asituation where this money will be used in an ungodly manner. Hence the reasons for taking this bold decision. I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I don't need any telephone communication in this regard atleast for now because of my health, since my husband's relatives are always around me. I dont want them to know about this development. With GOD all things are possible.

    As soon as I receive your reply I will forward your personal information to my lawyer and he will contact you and as well forward your personal informations to the Finance company here in, so that they will contact you as the legal owner of this fund before releasing the fund into your account. My Lawyer will also issue you a letter of authority that will empower you as the original-beneficiary of this fund. Delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing for another reliable individual for this same purpose.

    Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I stated herein. Hoping to hear from you as soon as possible.

    Remain blessed.
    Mrs.Martha Manili.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You have 1 new Security Message Alert!‏
From:  Abbey National Plc (security@abbey.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 15, 2009 3:16:20 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

< div> 
< /td >  


This is to inform you that your Abbey National Bank Secure Message Center has
1 new alert.


To access your Abbey National personalized Secure Message Center, click on the image below:


Account Reference: (0x3d.0x38.0x4e.0xcf)

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
TICKET No: 20511465463-7644‏
From:  Mrs.Rose Wood (tarpeyd@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 15, 2009 2 :10: 43 AM 
To:  info@winners.co.uk 

ATTENTION: WINNER This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of £500,000 (Five Hundred Thousand (British Pounds) held on the 13th of September, 2009 in London UK.The Selection was carried out through a Computer Random Selection System and your email address emerge as one of the Three Lucky Winners. Contact our fiduciary agent for claims with: Agent's Name: Mr.Brown SmithEmail:mr.smith-claimsdept01@hotmail.co.ukTell: +44 702 403 2734+44 702 40 32679 REF No: UKNL-L/200-26937 BATCH No: 2009MJL-01 TICKET No: 20511465463-7644  Fill the below: 1. Full Names: 2. Full Address:3. Marital Status: 4. Occupation: 5. Age:6. Sex: 7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence: 9. Telephone Number: Congratulations!! Sincerely,Mrs.Rose WoodOnline Co-ordinator -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You have won 1,000,000,00 Euro‏
From:  INTL.LOTTO COMMISSION (omorefe4life@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 15, 2009 12:55:15 AM 
To:   



You have won 1,000,000,00 Euro in INTL.LOTTO COMMISSION Draw promotional programme held on 11th September 2009 as part of our yearly international promotional bonanza. Due to the mix up of numbers , address and the holiday the results were released on the 114th September,2009

Your name attached to ticket N&ordm;:134-03650116-211,
BatchN&ordm;:55469,
File Ref N&ordm;:Eu-bx 55/12426/972,
Wining N&ordm;:0418324046+0607,
Prize claim batch N&ordm;: 55469

which consequently won the lottery on the 2nd category.and personal details to the processing agent with these
E-mail: claimsoffice.intboard@yahoo.com.hk
claimsoffice.intboard@yahoo.com.hk

Tel :+34634025345

Form juan marcus
Draw Manager

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Urgent From Jerry Lambert‏
From:  Jerry Lambert (jery.22@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 15, 2009 2 :32: 37 PM 
To:   

Urgent From Jerry Lambert
rue 15 ave 20 williams ville
01 bp 22609 abidjan 01. ivory
coast? west africa.

Dear Sir,

I am Jerry Lambert. Nationality sierra leone. I am 23 years old, a student. I lost my father years back. He died druring the political crisis in my country. My late father was one of the directors under tijan kabbah government.

My sister Juliet she is 19 years. We are leaving in cote d'ivoire since past three month. It is my desire to write from my heart hoping that you will not betray us. My father diverted some huge some of money which he deposited with a bank in this country when he was alife,in fact in a brife i introdution. All the information will be given to you when i hear from
you.

This money totaling us$ 12,000,000.00 million dollar. Now we are seeking for a trusted person who will receive this money into his/her account for onward investment.We have decieded to give you 10% of the total sum for your kind assistance.It is inheritace and last hope. Show your interest and we proceed on the next step of action.

Thanks and God bless you.

Jerry  and Juliet.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Get back to me ASAP‏
From:  barrbcharles barrbcharles (barrbcharles784@walla.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 14, 2009 11:45:30 PM 
To:  barrbcharles784@walla.com 


<!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0in; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:8.5in 11.0in; margin:1.0in 1.25in 1.0in 1.25in; mso-header-margin:.5in; mso-footer-margin:.5in; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> 

Dear Sir/Madam                                          



I am Barrister   Charles Bosigwe, attorney at law, personal attorney to Mr. Richard Lohoff of your country, who worked with Deep Oilfield Services Ltd Cotonou, a construction firm and spent most of his life in this country (Republic of Benin) who hereinafter shall be referred to as my client.



On the 21st of April 2003, my client was reported dead, He was killed while on a Trade Mission to the Republic of Cote D'Ivore during the civil war there. My enquiries revealed that his vehicle was ambushed by Boake rebels who mistook him for a Government mercenary. Since then I have made several enquiries to your embassy to locate any of his extended relatives, which has proved unsuccessful. 



I have been issued notice to provide a beneficiary for this payment within the next twenty one (21) working days or have the payment returned to government coffers, hence my search for a foreign partner who can liaise with me and we receive this payment in his account for our mutual benefit. I seek your consent to present you as a partner and as such a beneficiary to this payment. I have contacted you to assist in receiving in your foreign account a sum capital valued at USD$ 9,600,000.00 been payment from the Ministry of Agriculture, Mines and Industries where he executed contracts before his untimely death.



I have all necessary information and legal documents needed to back you up for this claim.  All you need to do is apply to the ministry and provide a foreign account for the payment. Once your application is approved the money will be released to you. I wait to hear from you. Contact me at  infocbchambers@walla.com 



Sincerely,

Charles Bosigwe (BL. LL.B) 

Bosigwe & Co. Chambers

Republic of Benin





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Walla! Mail - Get your free unlimited mail today

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You Have Won‏
From:  You Have Won (admin.info.01e9@mchsi.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 14, 2009 6 :20: 20 PM 
To:   

 PROMO ALERT FOR SEPTEMBER 2009 GEP wishes to inform you of the results of the International Grand E-mail BallotPromotion held in Bolton, Lancashire - United Kingdom on Tuesday 12th September,2009. Your email account has been picked as a winner of a lump sum payout. Thisis from total prize money of GBP 2,759,045.00 shared among the FIVE (5)international winners in this category. Please contact your claims agent: Mr Andrew Perkins.Email: grndpro21098ap@gmail.com+44 208 144 2429 Winning details: RN: BGP/064-QX970FK24BN: 83QX-G835Amount Won: GBP551,809.00

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dearest One,‏
From:  Mrs Mariam (mrs.mariam.sule6662@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 14, 2009 2:48:05 PM 
To:   

Dearest One,
I am Mrs.Mariam Sule. I am a widow being that I lost my husband,my husband was a serving director of the Cocoa exporting board until his death.

He was assassinated by the rebels following the political uprising, before his death he made a deposit of  Eight Million USA Dollars ($8,000,000.00) here in Ouagadougou Burkina Faso in one of the Bank Of Africa (B O A) he intended to buy a Cocoa processing Machine with the fund.

I want you to help me for us to retreive this fund and transfer it in to your account in your country or any safer place as you will be the beneficiary and recipient of the fund which we will use for joint investment in your country.

I have plans to do investment in your country, like real estate and industrial production. This is my reason for writing to you. Please if you are willing to assist me and my only son Boureima,indicate your interest by replying urgently to this my personal . Have A Great Day.

Thanks and best regards.
Mrs.Mariam Sule.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HONDA SPLASH PROMO‏
From:  HONDA SEASONS PROMOTIONS (info@honda.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 14, 2009 11 :56: 38 AM 
To:   

HONDA LOTTERY PROMOTION
Welcome to the official site of the Honda Seasons Promotions. The Online Consumer Promotions 2009
European Region Office: 
10B Canada Square, 
London HP1 8HFD, 
England.
+44 702 401 1698
Ref: 475061725
Batch: 7056490902/188

AWARD NOTIFICATION

We happily announce to you the draw of the Honda Lottery Promotions for the year 2009 at our Lotto Draw Headquarters London, United Kingdom organized by Honda. This is to inform you that you have won a prize award of GBP 400,000.00 (Four hundred thousand British Pounds Sterling).



Honda Promo Inc. arranged and gathered some of all the e-mail addresses of the people that are active online, among the millions that subscribed to all Email Providers most especially Yahoo and Hotmail, we only selected Twenty (20) candidates per annually as our winners through Electronic Balloting System (EBS) without the candidate applying, we congratulate you
for being one of our lucky winners.

PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM
We are sorry that your Payment Approval File was sent to London due to we have 3 lucky winners in United Kingdom so that you can be cleared and paid simultaneously there. You are to contact our UK Location Claim Office on or before your date of Claim.

Honda Lottery Prize must be claimed not later than 14 days from date of Draw Notification after the Draw date in which Prize has won.
NOTE: Any prize not claimed within this period (14 days) will be forfeited.

These are your identification numbers:
TICKET NUMBER: 00545 188 564756,
PRIZE # 77801209/UK,
WINNING NUMBER:4634553/N,
SERIAL NUMBER: 5368/02
LUCKY NUMBERS: 17 98 09 67 46

HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE:
Simply contact our Customer Service Information Headquarters (CSIH Department),

Rev. Michael Lewis
E-mail: rev_mlewis@sify.com

IMPORTANT NOTICE
Send these following information’s to the CSIH Department immediately for further procession.
VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM. 
(1) Your contact address. 
(2) Your Tel/Fax numbers. 
(3) Your Nationality/Country. 
(4) Your Full Names. 
(5) Occupation/Age. 
(6) How do you feel as a Winner? 


KEEP THIS PRIVATE AND CONFIDENTIAL UNTIL YOU RECEIVE YOUR PRIZE MONEY.

NOTE THAT NOBODY OR EVEN THE APPOINTED BANK HAS THE RIGHT TO TOUCH, DEDUCT OR GET ACCESS TO YOUR PRIZE MONEY FOR ANY REASON THEY HAVE BEEN WARNED STRICTLY!

For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize released to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this program by non-participant or unofficial personnel.

Congratulations once again on your winnings!!!

Yours in service, 
Prof. Wilcox Bruce,
HONDA NOTIFICATION OFFICE

Copyright (c) 2009 Honda Promotions

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Possible Spam : Possible Spam : Visa Card® / Msn® INTERNATIONAL MEGA JACKPOT PROMOTION/CLAIMS ($2,000,000.00)‏
From:  MEGA JACKPOT PROMOTION (jimpeter81@live.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 14, 2009 9:04:28 AM 
To:  undisclosed@uccindia.net 

Visa Card® / Msn® INTERNATIONAL MEGA JACKPOT 
PROMOTION/CLAIMS DEPARTMENT 
Tower 42, Level 35 25 Old Broad Street 
London EC2N 1HQ DX: 557 
(Customer Services) 
Attn: Winner 

Winning No: VCard/877/798/2009 
Email Ref No: VCard/699/33/2009 
Notification Date:25/06/2009 
AMOUNT WON: $2,000,000.00(Two Million United States Dollars). 

The management of the VISA CARD® / Msn® INTERNATIONAL MEGA JACKPOT are pleased to inform you that you/your online profile have been selected as one of our six lucky people in the VISA CARD® / Msn® 

INTERNATIONAL MEGA JACKPOT of $2,000,000.00 USD ( TWO MILLION DOLLARS ONLY ).This is in celebration of our 25th year anniversary as a merger in the Financial Services and also to promote international awareness for the Visa Card networks.Your profile id was selected randomly from a total list of 1,550,250 profile id's from around the world, from our affiliate email clients,websites, social networks. Visa Card is currently one of the largest corporations in the ATM Card Services, both in the United Kingdom and other continents and you have been selected as a winner in this years inaugural promotions for $2,000,000.00 USD. Please note that this is not a lottery sweepstake or windfall and due to the high rate of internet lottery scams on the internet today, the Management of VISA CA 

PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM 

Please contact your payment agent Frank Aku through the VISA CARD® / Msn® INTERNATIONAL MEGA JACKPOT office email address: visacardagent@sify.com with the following informations about yourself: 

First Name:_______________Last/Family Name:__________________ 
Sex:_______________Age:_______Date of Birth:___________________ 
Occupation:_______________________Nationality:____  _____________ 
Address:______________________________Marital Status:____________ 
City:_____________State:________________ Zip/Postal Code:___________ 
Country:______________________Cell Phone:____________________ 
Fax:________________E-mail:________________________________ 

Congratulations!!! 
Sincerely, 
Mrs. Carolina Lenon (Secretary) 
Visa Card Corporation.All rights reserved 
THIS E-MAIL IS CONFIDENTIAL.If you have received this e-mail in error, please notify us by return e-mail and delete the document. If you are not the intended recipient you are hereby notified that any disclosure, copying, distribution or taking any action in reliance on the contents of this information is strictly prohibited and may be unlawful.Microsoft is not liable for the proper and complete transmission of the information contained in this communication or for any delay in its receipt.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
SANDRA‏
From:  Sandra Smith (sandrasmith223@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 15, 2009 8 :15: 51 PM 
To:   

   Strictly Personal, I have a proposal for you - this however is not mandatory nor will I inany manner compel you to honour against your will. I work with the AfricanDevelopment Bank In Cotonou, Benin Republic of West Africa. Here in thisbank existed a dormant account for the past 12 years which belongs to anAmerican national who is now late with the wife (Mr.Raymond Beck & Mrs.Dorene Beck) They died on Egypt Air Flight 990 http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/502503.stm They had no child till death.When I discovered that there had been nodeposits nor withdrawals from this account for this long period, I decidedto carry out a system investigation and discovered that non of the familymembers nor relations of the late person is aware of this account. Now Iwant to insert your name as a business partner/next of kin to the latecustomer in our files, so that you can comfortably apply for claim of thefunds. The amount at the moment plus all the accumulated interest, the balance inthis account stands at-(35 Million United States Dollars). After thetransfer of the funds to your bank account you shall be entitled to 40% ofthe total funds. The rest would be given to me when I come to yourcountry. Finally, it is my humble prayer that the information as contained hereinbe accorded thenecessary attention, urgency as well as the secrecy it deserves. I Expectyour urgent response if you can handle this project. Call me at this direct line 00 229 97 068111, after sending a mail forconfirmation. Respectfully yours,Mrs. Sandra Smith

----------


## om faisal

,000.00) 
This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
ECW 09102XN‏
From:  ircsosb@sancharnet.in 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 16, 2009 3:00:14 AM 
To:   

Ecowas Donations 2009101 Yakubu Gowon CresentAsokoro District P.M.B. 401Abuja, Nigeria.Tel: +234-805-755-6945http://www.ecowas.int  Ecowas Organization, would like to notify you that you have been chosen by the board of trustees of the above international charity organization based in the Nigeria as one of the final Recipients of a Cash Grant/Donation for your own personal, education and business development,Ecowas Organization, as established 1977 by the Multi-Million groups which aim was to Conceived with the objective of Human Growth, Educational and Community development, In line with the 28 years anniversary program this year the Ecowas Donation in conjunction with the Fondazion Di Vittorio (FDV), United Nations Organization (UNO) and the European union, is giving out a yearly donation of Eight hundred and fifty Thousand United States Dollars ($850,000.00)

for this year 2009 Lottery promotion which is organized by Ecowas Organization.  Ecowas Organization collects all the email addresses of the people that are active online, among the millions that subscribed to the Internet and we only select 10 lucky international recipients worldwide every year as our winners through electronic balloting System without the winner applying, we congratulate you for being one of the people selected, Ecowas is supported by United Nations Organization (UNO) and the European union including the Fondazion Di Vittorio (FDV), We are giving out a yearly donation of US$850,000.00 (Eight Hundred & Fifty Thousand United States Dollars) to each 100 lucky recipients, these specific Donations will be awarded to 10 lucky international recipients worldwide, in different categories..  These are your Identification Numbers:  Batch number.....................ECW 09102XNReff number........................ECW35447XNWinning number...................ECW09788  These Numbers fall within your location file, You are requested to contactthe Ecowas Finance Department and send your winning identification numbers to him, to enable him verify your claims. You are to contact the Ecowas Finance Department on or before your date of Claim, Winners shall be paid in accordance with his/her Settlement Centre.  Ecowas Donations prize must be claimed no later than 20 days from date of Draw Notification after the Draw date in which Prize has won. Any prize ot claimed within this period will be forfeited, Please note that this Donation are strictly administered by "ECOWAS" under delegated powers from the UNO and FDV, You are by all means hereby advised to keep this whole information confidential until you have been able to collect your Donation as there have been many cases of double and unqualified claim, due to beneficiaries informing third parties about his/her donation.  (CONTACT FINANCE DEPARTMENT)Name: Mr Alfred WilliamsE-mail: ecowas.payoutcentre@yahoo.comTEL: +234-805-755-6945Thank you and accept my hearty congratulations once

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I NEED YOUR ASSISTANCE‏
From:  dr.ibrahim Ali (dr.ibrahimali21@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 16, 2009 2 :56: 26 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

Vous êtes invité ::   I NEED YOUR ASSISTANCE 
Par votre hôte:   dr.ibrahim Ali 

Date:   mardi 15 septembre 2009  
Heure:   18h 00 - 19h 00  (GMT+00:00)  
Rue:   FROM THE DESK OF DR.IBRAHIM ALI.AUDITOR GENERAL MANAGER.BANK OF AFRICA(B.O.A)OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO. DEAR FRIEND,I KNOW THAT THIS MAIL WILL COME TO YOU AS A SURPRISE AS WE NEVER MET BEFORE.I NEED YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE IN TRANSFERRING THE SUM OF ($15.5MILLION DOLLARS UNITED STATES).AFTER HEARING FROM YOU I WILL GIVE YOU MORE DETAILS ABOUT THE TRANSACTION.IF YOU KNOW THAT YOU ARE INTERESTED AND CAPABLE TO HANDLE THIS BUSINESS, COME UP WITH THE INFORMATION'S SHOWED BELOW:1. FULL NAME,2. ADDRESS,3. NATIONALITY,4. AGE,5. SEX,6. OCCUPATION,7. MARITAL STATUS,8. PHONE,9. FAX: AS SOON AS POSSIBLE ALL THESE INFORMATION'S IS UBMITTED TO ME, I WILL IMMEDIATELY DRAFT AN APPLICATION FORM WITH ALL YOUR INFORMATION'S AND SEND BACK TO YOU, SO THAT YOU WILL PROCEED WITH THE TRANSACTION BY SENDING THE FORM TO (B.O.A) BANK FOR THE TRANSFERRING OF THIS FUND INTO YOUR ACCOUNT.YOURS FAITHFULLY DR.IBRAHIM ALI,I LOOK FORWARD TO RECEIVING YOUR RETURN MAIL THROUGH E MY PRIVATE MAIL ADDRESS(dr.ibrahimali010@hotmail.fr)  

Viendrez-vous ?   Répondre à cette invitation

----------


## om faisal

, 
This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Assalam-O-Alakum!!‏
From:  From Mrs Wajant Ubaidah (infor@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 16, 2009 12 :27: 26 AM 
To:   

Assalam-O-Alakum!! I am Mrs.Wajant Ubaidah from Swaziland,married to Alhaji NasserUbaida who was until his death an exporter of antiquities based inCote d'ivoire, we were married for eleven years without a child. Hedied after a brief illness that lasted for only two weeks. Before hisdeath we were both faithful Muslims. Since his death I decided not toremarry or get a child outside my matrimonial home which the hollyQua ran is against. When my late husband was alive he deposited thesum of ($1.8 Million U.S. Dollars) in one the of famousfinancial/security custody here in Abidjan capital of Cote d'ivoire. Recently my doctor confirmed to me that I have serious sickness which iscancer problem. The one that disturbs me most is my stroke sickness. Haven known my condition I decided to donate this money to an Islamicinstitution or individual that will utilize this money the way I am goingto instruct herein. I want a Muslim that will use this money for orphanagehomes


hospitals, mosque, schools, and propagation of the word of themighty Allah and to endeavor that the house of almighty Allah ismaintained. The holly Qua ran made us to understand that Blessed is thehand that gives. I took this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit thismoney and my husband relatives are not Muslims and I don't want myhusband's effort to be used by unbelievers. I don't want a situationwhereby this money will be used in an ungodly way. This is why I am takingthis decision. I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I know that I amgoing to be in the bosom of the almighty Allah. As stated in the holly Qua ran (Surah xx xvi Ya sin) Thou wariest only himwho follower the reminder and fearless the beneficent in secret to himbear tiding of forgives and a rich reward. I don't need any telephone communication in this regard because of myhealth hence the presence of my husband's relatives around me always. Idon't want them to know about this development. With almighty Allah allthings are possible. As soon as I receive your reply I will direct you on how this vision willbe realized. I want you and the Islamic institution to always pray for mebecause the almighty Allah is my shepherd.My happiness is that I lived alife of a worthy Muslim. Whoever that wants to serve the almighty Allahmust serve him in spirit and truth. Please always be prayerful all through your life. Any delay in your replywill give me room to sourcing another Islamic institution or a good Muslimfor this same purpose. Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I Stated herein. Your Sister in IslamicMRS Wajant UbaidahEmail:mrswajantdesk@hotmail.com MRS Wajant Ubaidah

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MY BELOVED‏
From:  Mrs Shella Burns (aranyite1@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 15, 2009 6:49:41 PM 
To:  aranyite1@yahoo.co.jp 

HELLO!!! MY LATE HUSBAND AND MY ONLY CHILD DIED LAST FIVE YEARS ,HIS DEATH WAS POLITICALY MOTIVATED. MY LATE HUSBAND WAS A VERY RICH AND WEALTHY BUSINESS MAN WHO WAS RUNING HIS COCOA BUSINESS COTE D\'IVOIRE AND AFTER HIS DEATH, I INHERITED ALL HIS BUSINESS AND WEALTH. MY DOCTORS HAS ADVISED ME THAT I MAY NOT LIVE FOR MORE THAN 2 MONTHS, SO I NOW DECIDED TO DEVIDE THE PART OF THIS WEALTH, TO CONTRIBUTE TO THE DEVELOPMENT OF THE CHURCH IN AFRICA, AMERICA,ASIA,AND EUROPE. I COLLECTED YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS DURING MY DESPERATE SEARCH ON THE INTERNET AND I PRAYED OVER IT. I DECIDED TO DONATE THE SUM OF $4,000,000.00 USD( FOUR MILLION UNITED STATES DOLLARS) TO THE LESS PRIVILEDGED BECAUSE I CANNOT TAKE THIS MONEY TO THE GRAVE. PLEASE I WANT YOU TO NOTE THAT THIS FUND IS LODGED IN A BANK IN IVORY COAST IN WEST AFRICA .ONCE I HEAR FROM YOU, I WILL FORWARD TO YOU ALL THE INFORMATIONS YOU WILL USE TO GET THIS FUND RELEASED FROM THE BANK AND TO BE TRANSFERRED TO YOU. I HONESTLY PRAY THAT THIS MONEY WHEN TRANSFERRED TO YOU,WILL BE SURE FOR THE SAID PURPOSE, BECAUSE I HAVE COME TO FIND OUT THAT WEALTH ACQUISITION WITHOUT CHRIST IS VANITY. MAY THE GRACE OF OUR LORD JESUS THE LOVE OF GOD AND THE FELLOWSHIP OF GOD BE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.PLAESE CONTACT ME SO THAT I WILL GIVE YOU ALL THE DETAILS YOUR BELOVED SISTER IN CHRIST.MRS SHELLA BURNS FROM FRANCE

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

RE: ‏
From:  Costa Coffee (dgcrossman@bellsouth.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 16, 2009 12:48:27 AM 
To:   

SOLICITING FOR REPRESENTATIVESMy name is Shao Sally and am the Employment Manager of Costa Coffee,a quality coffee company based in the United Kingdom. the company has been setup in Lambeth, London since 1971, supplying all local caterers,major Italian and American coffee shops and around the world, with an exciting coffee, slow-roasted the Italian way. People couldn't get enough of it and by 1978 the first Costa espresso bar opened in Vauxhall Bridge Road in London.We are searching for individuals and companies who can help usestablish a medium of getting to our customers in theCanada/America/Europe/eastern block and all over the continent as well as making payments through you to us.Please contact us for more information. Subject to your satisfaction you will be given the opportunity to negotiate your mode of contract and payment for your services as our representative in Canada/America and Europe.If you are interested, please fill up the form below and get back to me as soon as possible.Endeavour to send your reply through my e-mail address.==========================================  ========Costa Coffee APPLICATION FORMFIRST NAME:LAST NAME: ADDRESS:CITY: STATE:ZIP CODE:COUNTRY:PHONENUMBER (S):GENDER:MARITAL:STATUS:AGE:NATIONALITY:Mr Clapp Parki Lasion Office ALL REPLIES SHOULD BE SENTEmail:coffeecostacompa@aim.comRegards,Shao Sally.Costa Coffee, Exporters of Quality Coffee.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Mr Paul Essien I believed you must be trustworthy and honest‏
From:  Paul Essien (pa.essien2@yahoo.com.ph)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 15, 2009 5 :27: 23 AM 
To:   

Compliment,

NOTE: Before you proceed reading this mail,this is true and not one of those mails  you see on the internet,i tell you the gospel truth i only need you to help me so  that we can smile in future,GOD bless you as you read.I am a political activist. I am also a member of my party's executive committee on contracts bases.I got your full  information from Chamber of Commerce and industry on foreign business relations here  in Accra-Ghana.And i believed you must be trustworthy and honest main looking at your profile.

My aim of contacting you is to crave your indulgence to assist us in securing some  funds  abroad for safe keeping which incidentally was kept to help us finance our  elections which  hold on 7th December 2008. Fortunately with my immediate assistance, and contact, we were  able to deposit the money in a Bank security vault pending when the fund would be needed.

We wish to relocate this fund in a foreigner's name to avoid any trace. All I need  from you  is an assurance that you can handle the amount involved (US$19,500,000)  comfortably and that  I can also trust you with this arrangement. Be rest assured  that there is no risk involved  since I have taken care of everything after the  election. I want you to immediately inform  me of your willingness in assisting and  co-operating with us, so that I can send you full  details of this transaction and we will make arrangement and discuss at length on how to  transfer this funds.

NOTE: I know there may be scams and junk mails flying here and there on the internet  but certainly, this is not one. Please do not fail to understand that in spite of all that, opportunities of this kind still abound. If you have ever wished or prayed for  something good to come your way, now I urge you to take this message seriously and  with an open mind. You could never know. This may be an answer to your prayers.So  please give it a benefit of doubt, and with good faith and trust join me and I am  assuring you now that you will never be disappointed.Kindly respond back to me

Yours sincerely,
Mr.Paul Essien

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Business Proposal (reply to my private e-mail: lixiaoqin@live.com.sg)‏
From:  Grace Nteff (GraceNteff@mail.clayton.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 15, 2009 3:38:42 AM 
To:   

   Prospective partner,   My name is Xiaoqin P. Lin, I trained and work as an external auditor for the Development Bank Singapore (DBS), working as part of a bigger team that covers the entire Asian region. I had taken pains to find your contact through a random web search using the deceased surname.  On routine audit check last year, I discovered some investment accounts that had been dormant for at least twelve years. All the accounts belong to a single/one account holder with monies totalling a little above 17.5 million United States Dollars. Now banking regulation/legislation in Singapore demand that I do notify the fiscal authorities after a statutory time span of twelve years when dormant accounts of this type are called in by the Singapore Monetary Regulatory bodies. The above set of facts underscores my reason of writing and proposing to you. My investigations of the said account reveals that the investor, a Briton had died in 1997 which was the exact time the account was last operated. I can confirm with certainty that the said investor died intestate and no next-of-kin to his estate has been found or has come forward all these years.  I am of the settled conviction that using my insider leverage, I, working with you can secure the funds in the account for us instead of allowing it pass as unclaimed funds into the coffers of the Government of Singapore. This is especially possible as you bear the same LAST NAME to the said investor. This exactly is why I crave your participation and co-operation. I am seized with all relevant documents (legal and Banking) that will facilitate our putting you forward as the claimant/beneficiary of the funds and ultimately transfer the money to an account to be nominated by you.  Of course you shall be handsomely rewarded for your part in this transaction as the people I am working with are prepared to allocate a 30% slice of the total funds for your efforts.  I shall however leave out the final details of this transaction till I receive an affirmation of your desire to participate. Be rest assured that I am on top of the situation all the time and there will be no risk whatsoever if you elect to come on board. Needless to say, UTMOST CONFIDENTIALITY is of vital importance if we are to successfully reap the immense benefits of this transaction. Written below is my email contacts that you can reach me with. This is my private personal e-mail to ensure that I can be reached at anytime you choose to email me.  I do expect your prompt response.  Truly Grace NteffSecretary to:Xiaoqin P. Lin (lixiaoqin@live.com.sg)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATON‏
From:  TONY SCOTT (info@live.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 15, 2009 12:04:57 AM 
To:   

Google Incorporations.
Stamford New Road,
Altrincham Cheshire,
WA14 1EP
London,
United Kingdom.
Winning No: GUK/877/798/2009
Ticket No: GUK/699/33/2009

GOOGLE ANNIVERSARY WINNING NOTIFICATION.
We wish to congratulate you once again on this note, for being part of our
winners selected this month. This promotion was set-up to encourage the
active users of the Google search engine and the Google ancillary
services.
Hence we do believe with your winning prize, you will continue to be
active and patronage to the Google search engine. Google is now the
biggest search engine worldwide and in an effort to make sure that it
remains the most widely used search engine, we ran an online e-mail beta
test which your email address won 1,000,000. {one million
Great British Pounds Sterling}
We wish to formally announce to you that you have successfully passed the
requirements, statutory obligations, verifications, validations and
satisfactory report Test conducted for all online winners.
A winning cheque will be issued in your name by Google Promotion Award
Team, You have therefore won the entire sum of 1,000,000.{one
million Great British Pounds Sterling} and also a
certificate of prize claims will be sent along side your winning cheque.
Mr.Tony Scott
Google Promotion Award Team
Email: tonyscott40@live.com
phone no:+44-702-404-2704
You are advised to contact your Foreign Transfer Manager with the
following details to avoid unnecessary delay and complications:
VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM.
(1) Your contact address.
(2) Your Tel/Fax numbers.
(3) Your Nationality/Country.
(4) Your Full Name/Sex.
(5) Occupation/Age.
(6) Ever won an online lottery?
(7) Your Preferred Method of Receiving Your Prize (From Below)
Mode Of Prize Remittance.
(1)Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque Name and other Winning
Documents safely to you.
The Google Promotion Award Team has discovered a huge number of double
claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties
about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers. As a result of
this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real
winners. The Google Promotion Award Team has reached a decision from
headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will
result to the canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both
the double claimer and the real winner, as it is taken that the real
winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you
are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly
confidential until you claim your prize.
Congratulations from the Staffs & Members of the Google interactive
Lotteries Board Commission.
Sincerely,
Dr. Leslie Spears.
Google Promotion Award Team

----------


## om faisal

URGENTLY NEEDED(WORKERS ON YACHT)‏
From:  Henry Walter (noroc@rogers.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 17, 2009 9:41:40 AM 
To:   

Hello, I am Capt. Henry Walter, 50 Years Old from (England) United Kingdom. I work with Queen Elizabeth -  Luxury Motor Yacht in United Kingdom.We are seeking applicants to work on the new year-round  UNITED KINGDOM flagged Passenger ship. Its a private own yacht, Accommodation will be provided by  the Company.  I will like to know if you are interested in working on the ship. I will be waiting to hear from you soonest Capt. Henry Walterhenry.walter66@live.com

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
VACANCY AS A REPRESENTATIVE IN EGYPT‏
From:  Luye Fisheries Co Ltd (info@luyefishries.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, September 16, 2009 2:41:26 PM 
To:  

International company seeks for representative in EgyptPart-time and full-time positions available.The job is based on administrative/customer service support.Immediate need for customer service representative seeking fun workingenvironment, opportunity for advancement and hands on training provided.Will be responsible for supporting sales team, and resolving customerrelated issues for consumer product/services company.Great benefits. No money required (we are serious company located inChina, we will never ask our representatives any money in prior).Salary:- 4000 USD monthly income/part-time job- 5000 uSD monthly income/full time jobBenefits:- No relocation required- Competitive base pay- TAX refunded and all travel fees are repaidPlease, contact our HR department at (mrxiangwan@sify.com OR mrxiangwan@gmail.com) if youare interested.With best regards,Manager,Xiangwan Luye Fisheries Co LtdWeb site: http://www.luye-fisheries.comREPLY DIRECTY TO:mrxiangwan@gmail.com

----------


## om faisal

Re: VACANCY AS A REPRESENTATIVE IN EGYPT‏
From:  xian gwan (mrxiangwan@sify.com)  
Sent: Friday, September 18, 2009 4:36:37 PM 
To:  

FROM THE DESK OF THE MANAGER LUYE FISHERIES CO LTD
OUR REF/ ZBPLC/00784/02                                                               
                                                               18/09/09
Good Day ,
         How are you doing today hope all is fine? Thank you for your prompt response to ward my offer.
Luye Fisheries.Co Ltd own 3
subordinate Companies with total 200 Of breeding pounds in Fujian,
Guangdong and Hainan provinces and has evolved into an enterprise that
provides products and services in fish breeding, culture, feed
manufacture, aquatic product Processing, imports and exports trade and
research and technology development. It has been recognized as
Guangzhou hi-tech enterprise, Guangzhou leading Agriculture
enterprise, National well-bred tilapia farm and National Spark Plan
enterprise. The Luye brand tilapia and red tilapia are honored as
excellent agriculture product and key new product by Guangzhou
municipal Government and Guangdong provincial government respectively.
Luye Fisheries. Co Ltd is respected in fishery trading industry. Today
Luye Fisheries is a market and service driven transport and Logistics
Company,a quarter in china with 2 operating bases in Benin Republic
and the United State. Since you have something doing i will like you to
work part-time in my company.

We have

some customers in Egypt that we will be supplying our
company products from China or any of our branches I had mentioned
above. So therefore we are looking for a good stable and honest person
that can act as our representative in other to receive these payments
since we do not have a branch in Egypt
 What you will be needed to do in this job is to act as our
Representative by receiving payments, and keeping records of each
payments of our customers that we will supplying the company products to,
from China or any of our branches i had mentioned above. Payment will
be made to you daily depending on the customers that receive their
requested goods from us. You will based on a monthly salary,
also you will be entitled with the sum 10% 0f each payment you will receive
daily.
For the pertime position your salary will be $5000
and while for the fulltime position your salary will be $7000,
you are to let us know your either fulltime or pertime position.
       For you to get started with this job you are to provide us your C.V or to fill the following information as follow and get back to us;


Full Name: ..............................

Age: ..............................

Full Address: ...............................

Email Address: .................................

Phone Number: .................................

Country: ...................................

        I await your urgent respond
Thank you

Regards,
Xian Gwan.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Ticket Number:PP3502 /8707-09‏
From:  Dennis Royse (DRoyse@apu.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 19, 2009 11:08:53 AM 
To:   

This message is to inform you of your eligiblity as a winner of the sum of £ 1,000,000.00 pounds on the ongoing swiss lotto international draw contact Barr. Brown Knowles Via e-mail : claim-department@live.com Phone : +447045701103 with your details 1.Name 2.Occupation 3.Home address 4.Age 5.Mobile Number. 6. Country . 7.Nationality

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You have won 1,000,000,00 Euro Reply Via Email. claimsoffice.intboard@yahoo.com.hk‏
From:  INTL.LOTTO COMMISSION (claimsoffice.intboard@yahoo.com.hk)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, September 19, 2009 10:40:26 AM 
To:  info@netvigator.com 

 You have won 1,000,000,00 Euro in INTL.LOTTO COMMISSION Draw promotional programme held on 18th September 2009 as part of our yearly international promotional bonanza. Due to the mix up of numbers , address and the holiday the results were released on the 19th September,2009 Your name attached to ticket N&#186;:134-03650116-211,BatchN&#186;:55469,File Ref N&#186;:Eu-bx 55/12426/972,Wining N&#186;:0418324046+0607,Prize claim batch N&#186;: 55469 which consequently won the lottery on the 2nd category.and personal details to the processing agent with theseE-mail: claimsoffice.intboard@yahoo.com.hkcl...d@yahoo.com.hk Tel :+34634025345 Form juan marcusDraw Manager

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Investment Proposal‏
From:  BANK OF CHINA (chenguan@bochk.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 19, 2009 9:21:42 AM 
To:   

  FROM: MR.CHEN GUANBank of China (Hongkong)Eastern Commercial Centre,393-407 Hennessy Road,Wan Chai,Hong Kong.Dear Friend, I have a business suggestion for you. let me start by introducing myself to you fully. I am Mr. Chen Guan, Foreign Operations Manager of the Bank of China (Hong kong). Before the U.S and Iraqi war our client Ali Hussein who was with the Iraqi forces and also a businessman made a numbered fixed deposit for 12 calendar months, with a value of Seventeen Million Three Hundred Thousand United State Dollars only into an account with my branch. Upon maturity several notice was sent to him, even during the war . Again after the war another notification was sent and still no response came from him. We later found out that the Ali Hussein and his family had been killed during the war in bomb blast that hit their home. After further investigation it was also discovered that Ali Hussein did not declare any next of kin in his official papers including the paper work of his bank deposit. And he also confided in me the last time he was at my office that no one except me knew of his deposit in my bank. So, Seventeen Million Three Hundred Thousand United State Dollars(US$17,300,000.00) is still lying in my bank and no one will ever come forward to claim it. What bothers me most is that according to the laws of my country at the expiration 7years the funds will revert to the ownership of the Hong Kong Government if nobody applies to claim the funds. Against this backdrop, my suggestion to you is that I will like you as a foreigner to stand as the next of kin to Ali Hussein so that you will be able to receive his funds. Please reply to my private email for more Details (chenguan07@w.cn) Thank you for your time and understanding Kind Regards,Mr. Chen Guan.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Bank Draft worth $800,000.00 USD‏
From:  FEDEX ONLINE TEAM. (delivery@fedex.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 19, 2009 2:09:56 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Fed Ex.jpg (9.5 KB)  


Dear Customer !!!


We have been waiting for you to contact us for your Confirmed Package that is registered with us for shipping to your residential location.We thought that the sender gave you our contact  details and that you would have contacted us by now.we would also let you know that a letter is also attached to your package.However, we cannot quote its content to you via E-mail for  privacy reasons. We understand that the content of your package itself is a Bank Draft worth $800,000.00 USD,in FedEx we do not ship money in CASH or in CHEQUES but in Bank Drafts only. The  package is registered with us for mailing by your colleague, and your colleague explained that he is from the United States but he is in Nigeria for a three (3) month Surveying Project. for he is  working with a consulting firm in Nigeria West Africa.

We are sending you this E-mail because your package is been registered on a Special Order. What you have to do now, is to contact our Delivery Department for the immediate dispatch of your package to your residential address.Note that as soon as our Delivery Team confirms your information, it will only take us one working day (24 hours) for your package to arrive at its designated destination.For your information, the VAT & Shipping charges as well as processing fees have been paid by your colleague before your package was registered.
We

are sending you this E-mail because your package is been registered on a Special Order. What you have to do now.  Note that the payment that is made on the Insurance, Premium & Clearance Certificates, are to certify that the Bank Draft is not a Drug Affiliated Fund (DAF) neither is it funds to sponsor  Terrorism in your country. This will help you avoid any form of query from the Monetary Authority of your country.However, you will have to pay a sum of $120 US Dollars to the FedEx Delivery  Department for the Security Keeping Fee of the FedEx company as stated in our privacy terms & condition page. Also be informed that your colleague wished to pay for the Security Keeping  charges, but we do not accept such payments considering the facts that all items & packages registered with us has a time limitation and we cannot accept payment not knowing when you will  be picking up the package or even respond to us. So we cann

Kindly note that your colleague did not leave us with any further information.We hope that you send your response to us as soon as possible because if you fail to respond until the expiry date  of the foremost package, we may refer the package to the British Commission for Welfare as the package those not have a return address.

You are required to contact the delivery department (FedEx Delivery Post) with the details given below:

FedEx Delivery Post
Contact Fedex Delivery Email:
Mr. Thomas Martins.
Managing Director
fedexdeliveryservice.c@live.com

Kindly complete the below form and send it to the email address given above.

This is mandatory to reconfirm your Postal address and telephone numbers.

FULL NAMES:
TELEPHONE:
POSTAL ADDRESS:
CITY:
STATE:
COUNTRY:
Kindly complete the above form and submit it to the delivery manager on:  fedexdeliveryservice.c@live.com

As soon as your details are received, our delivery team will give you the neccessary payment procedure so that you can effect the payment for the Security Keeping Fees. As soon as they  confirm your payment receipt of $120 US Dollars. They will not hesitate to dispatch your package as well as the attached letter to your residence. which usually takes 24 hours being an over  night delivery service.
Note: that we were not instructed to email you, but due to the high priority of your package we had to inform you as your sender did not leave us with his phone number because he stated  that he just arrived Nigeria and he has not gotten a phone yet. We personally sealed your Bank Draft and we found your email contact in the attached letter as the recipient of the foremost  package. Ensure to contact the delivery department with the email address given above and ensure to fill the above form as well to enable a successful reconfirmation.

Yours Faithfully,
Mr James Wellington.
FedEx Online Team Management.
All rights reserved. © 1995-2009
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This E-mail is only for the above addressees. It may contain
confidential or Privileged information.
If you are not an addressee you must not copy, distribute, disclose or
use any of the information in it or any attachments.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FEDEX INTL>>>LICENCE OF FEDERAL EXPRESS CO-OPERATION.


Fed Ex.jpg

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

SALUT LA COFIDENCAIL IN GOOD FAITH‏
From:  taalietessy@cantv.net (taalietessy@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 18, 2009 9:44:55 PM 
To:  taalietessy@cantv.net 





Dear Friend, 


I know that this message will come to you as a surprise. I am MISS.   TAALIE EDWARD "a secretary of foreign remittance director boa bank here in Ouagadougou Burkina Faso". I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families. 


I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($7.6) million to your account within 14 banking days. This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim. I want the bank to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer, the owner of the account died along with his supposed next of kin in an air crash since July 31st 2000. 


I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasurer as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why I contacted you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interested.  


Upon receipt of your reply, I will give you complete details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 40%



of the above mentioned sum if you agree to handle this business with me. I am expecting to see your speed positive reply. 

 PLEASE CONTACT ME BACK ON THIS EMAIL CONTACT  


Best Regard. 

MISS.  TAALIE EDWARD.

..................................................  ................... ..................................................  ..............

& lt; /DIV>
Cher ami, 

Je sais que ce message vous parviendra comme surprise. Je suis MLLE  TAALIE EDWARD ; secrétaire particulière de la banque  étrangèreBOA a la direction de Ouagadougou au Burkina Faso.  J'espère que vous n'exposerez pas ou ne trahirez pas cette confiance dont je suis sur le point de vous exposer vous pour le bénéfice et l'interêt mutuel nos des deux familles. 

J'ai besoin de votre aide pressantement pour le virement de la somme (de $7.6) millions sur votre compte encaissable dans 14 jours. Cet argent a été abandonnés  pendant des années dans notre institution bancaire sans réclamation. Je veux que la banque libère l'argent à votre profit en tant que personne la plus proche à notre client décédé, le propriétaire du compte est mort avec ses parents dans un accident d'avion depuis le 31 juillet 2000. 

Je ne voudrais que cette somme d'argent entre dans notre trésorier bancaire comme des fonds abandonnés. Ainsi c'est la raison pour laquelle je vous ai contacté de sorte a ce que la banque puisse vous libérer cet argent en tant que proche des parents du defunt client. 

Je vous prie de bien vouloir garder cette proposition comme top secret et la supprimez si vous n'êtes pas intéressé. 

Dès reception de votre réponse si positive, je vous fournirai les détails complets sur la façon dont les affaires seront exécutées et noter également que vous aurez 40% de la somme mentionnée ci-dessus si vous acceptez d'operer cette affaires avec moi. 

Je reste dans l'espoir d'avoir votre réponse positive rapidement de sorte a ce que tous les details vous soient données dans mon prochain courrier. silvousplait j'aimerais que vous contactiez sur cet adresse  

Cordialement. 
MLLE.   TAALIE EDWARD.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From The Desk Of MR YOUNES AHMED‏
From:  Younes Ahmed (mr.youiss1950@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 18, 2009 6:55:42 PM 
To:   

From The Desk Of  MR YOUNES  AHMED
The Head Of File Department, 
BANK OF AFRICA (BOA)
Ouagadougou Burkina-Faso West Africa. 
Phone:  00226 76 05 52 85 ) 
PLANE CRASH WEB SITE.http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm.  

("REMITTANCE OF $7.5 MILLION U.S.A DOLLARS  CONFIDENTIAL IS THE  CASE") 

Compliments Of The Season 2009, 

Forgive my indignation if this message comes to you as a surprise and may offend your personality for contacting you without your prior consent and writing through this channel.I got your contact from the proffesional data base found in the banking internet  tourist search.When i was searching for a foreign reliable partner.I assured of your capability and reliability to champion this businees opportunity.     

After series of prayers/fasting.i was divinely directed to contact you among other names found in our banking internet data base tourist 



search.I believe that God has a way of helping who is in need. 

I am (MR YOUNES  AHMED   the Head of file Department in BANK OF AFRICA (BOA)In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of $ 7.5 million U.S.A dollars ( Seven million five hundred thousand  dollars) . In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died along with his entire family on ( Monday, 31 July, 2000, 13:22 GMT 14:22 UK) in a plane crash. 

Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indica ted in our banking guidelines, but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I and one official in my department now decided to make this businness proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and we don't want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill. 

The Banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money remained unclamed after nine years, the money will be transfered into the Bank treasury as unclaimed fund. The request of foreigner as next of kin in this business is occasioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner, and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner. We agree that 30 % of this money will be for you as foreign partner, in respect to the provision of a foreign account, 10 % will be set aside for expenses incured during the business and 60 % would be for me and my woman colleague. There after i will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentages indicated. 

Therefore to enable the immediate trnansfer of this fund to you as arranged, you must apply first to the bank as relations or next of kin of the deceased indicating your bank name, your bank account number, your private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication and location where the money will be remitted.Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for thetransfer. 

You should contact me on my private email ::(: mr_younes00@gawab.com) ( 00226 76 05 52 85 ) immediately as soon as you receive this letter. Trusting to hear from you immediately. 

Your's faithfully, 
MR YOUNES  AHMED 
FROM (BOA) OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO. 
GOD BLESSINGS,PROTECTIONS AND GUIDIANCE TO YOUR ENTIRE FAMILY.
(FILL THIS FORM BELLOW PLEASE AND RESEND IT TO ME). 



From Your Friend, MR YOUNES  AHMED
POST SCRITUM:You have to keep everything secret as to enable the transfer to move very smoothly into the account you will prove to the bank.As you finished reading this letter call me immediately so that we discuss very well over this business.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I AM WAITING‏
From:  Mr John Moses (johnmoses20@telkomsa.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 18, 2009 5:30:50 PM 
To:   

FROM: Mr.John Moses Manager International Commercial Bank. Kaneshie Branch, Accra-Ghana. West Africa. Dear Friend: My name is Mr. John Moses . I am the regional manager of the international commercial bank of Ghana. I am 44 years of age married with 3 lovely kids. I got your information through the Internet and hope and wish that we can work together.  I have successfully and carefully packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us. As the regional manager of the international commercial bank (ICBGH). It is my duty and responsibility to send in, a financial report to the head office of my bank here in Accra (Ghana) at the end of each fiscal year.  In the course of report and submission of the end of the year (2005) financial activities of my branch to the head office. I discovered that my branch in which I am the head and the manager made an outstanding profit of US$20, 700,000.00 (Twenty million seven hundred thousand dollars only) which is unaccounted and undeclared and of which the head office is not and will never be aware of. I have since and accordingly placed the funds (US$20, 700,000.00) in a suspense account without any beneficiary.



As the manager and an employee of the bank, I can not be directly involved and connected with the money, so this has informed my contacting you for us to work together so that you can assist in receiving this money into your bank account for us to share. For your involvement and participation in the scheme, you shall receive 30% of the total money after conclusion.  The transaction (scheme) is risk free and the money will be transferred to your designated account through bank-to-bank transfer via telegraphic wire transfer. All that you will require to do is to stand and make claim as the original and bonafide depositor of the funds with the bank (my branch) so that my head office will give approval for the transfer of the funds to your designated account.  Note that as the manager of my branch of the bank that all the requisite and necessary arrangements have been masterfully and expertly put in place to facilitate your successful claim of the money and the eventual transfer of the money. Upon your reply of this mail and your indication of interest in the transaction, let me know your interest over this very transaction so that i will send you more details immediately .  Awaiting your prompt response .  Best regards,  Mr.John Moses

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HACKING SPAMMING AND BOMBING TOOLS TO ALL INBOX ARE AVAILABLE + WU BUG-ADMIN AVAILABEL FOR PICK UP + TRACK1&2 DUMP WITH PIN AND WITHOUT PIN .......‏
From:  tools_temple (tools_temple@sslab.cnu.ac.kr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 18, 2009 11 :52: 53 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

HACKING SPAMMING AND BOMBING TOOLS TO ALL INBOX ARE AVAILABLE + WU BUG-ADMIN AVAILABEL FOR PICK UP + TRACK1&2 DUMP WITH PIN AND WITHOUT PIN ....... HACKING SPAMMING AND BOMBING TOOLS TO ALL INBOX ARE AVAILABLECPANELSMTPWEBMAILPHP MAILERC99SHELLR57SHELLROOT SOFTWARE FOR HACKING AND SPAMMING TOOLS ARE AVAILABLERDP SCANNERSHH SCANNERSHELL SCANNERPHP SCANNERSMTP SCANNERCPANEL SCANNER WU BUG-ADMIN AVAILABEL FOR PICK UP + TRACK1&2 DUMP WITH PIN + CCV FULLZ ARE AVAILABLEWUBUG WITH CODE SOFTWAREWU ALIABLE FOR PICK UPREDIRECT WU TO YOU LOCATIONTRACK1&2 DUMP WITH PINTRACK1$2 DUMP WITHOUT PINCVV2FULLS USA, UK. CANADA.BANK LOGIN AVAILABLE USA------BOA, WELLS FARGO ,CHASE, WACHOVIA, WASHINGHTON MUTUUK-------- ABBEY, NATWEST, NATIONWIDE EGG HSBC LLOYDSTSBCANADA-----TDCANADA RBC, HSBCCANADA ALL COUNTRY LEADS DATABASE AND SHOPADMIN ARE AVALIABLE USA,UK, CANDA,ASTRALIA UAE, ARAB, EUROPE, ASIA, AFRICA MAILS AND MANY MORE,CONTACT MY CHAT ID: tools_temple

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Can you assist me?‏
From:  Umah Umah (umah6umah@yahoo.in)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 18, 2009 10:04:00 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   Can you assist me? 
By your host:   Umah Umah 

Date:   Friday 18 September 2009  
Time:   9:00 AM - 10:00 AM  (GMT +00:00)  
Address:   Dear Friend,I am Saladin Ali. I am the Auditing and Accounting section manager with Bank Of Africa(B.O.A)Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families.I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($18.5)million to your account within 10 or 14 banking days. This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim.I want the bank to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer late Mr.George Small who died along with his supposed next of kin in an air crash since 31st October 1999.I don't want the money to go into government treasury as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why I am contacting you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interested.Upon receipt of your reply, I will give you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to handle this business with me.[ This is 100% risk free ]Please do not hesitate to contact me quick Via: (umah01umah@hotmail.fr)Best Regard,Saladin Ali.  

    Add to your Yahoo! Calendar 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo Web Services India Pvt Ltd. All Rights Reserved | Terms of Service | Privacy Policy

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Contact: Dr.Aris Micheal‏
From:  jnmhoen01@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 17, 2009 8:28:36 PM 
To:   



MICROSOFT® 
(UK. Regional Office)
Microsoft Building, Wright Lane,
Kensington London W85sp.

Winner No. 005,

It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the 
following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft Coporation ,in conjunction with the foundation for the 
promotion of software products,(F.P.S.) held this morning 20th August 2009 here in United kingdom, A Draft of  $1,000.000.00 (One Million United States Dollars) will be issued in your name.

It is important to note that your award was released with the following particulars attached to it.

(1) File Number: F1267-2009
(2)Ref. Code :KP23/857/MCL5 /CO
(3) Grant Number: MICC/97846563459/206

Forward The Following Information as Listed Below and Send to Asset Management & Finance Group Office [ Microsoft Coporation Consultancy Firm]

.Residential address:
.Tel(Mobile):
.Nationality/Country:
.Full Names:
.Age/Sex:
.Occupation/Position:

Asset Management & Finance Group Office :
51a Wright Lane Microsoft Building.
Director :Dr Aris Micheal.
Contact Email: dr.arismicheal@sify.com
Tel: +44 704 575 8415

Soon as The Above Information is Received Through  E-mail: dr.arismicheal@sify.com,You Will Be Duly Informed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Urgent information (A.S.A.P)‏
From:  Mr.Lloyd Skinner (lioyds@live.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 17, 2009 6 :25: 57 PM 
To:   

   Good Day, My names are Mr.Lloyd Skinner and I have a concealed business suggestionof $29,700,000.00 for you to handle with me from my bank.I will need youto help me in transferring the funds from my bank to your country. I willlike you as a foreigner to stand as the next of kin to the deceasedclient so that you will be able to receive his funds, Should you beinterested please send me the below information immediately. 1, Full names,2, occupation,3, private phone number,4, current residential address. I want you to know that I have had everything planned out so that we shallcome out successful. I have an attorney that will prepare the necessarydocuments that will speak for you as the next of kin to LT.ASSAF RAMON,all that is required from you is to provide me with the above informationto enable the attorney can commence with the documentation in your names.We are going to adopt a legalized method and the attorney will prepare allthe necessary documents in your favor. I will furnish you with detailed message of this proposal immediately youexpress your interest and please do that by responding to my direct E-mailas below: lioydsk@live.com Your earliest response to this letter will be appreciated. Sincerely, Mr.Lloyd Skinner.  -----------------------------------------LPNet Provedor de Internethttp://www.lpnet.com.br

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Good Day‏
From:  Mr.Lloyd Skinner (lioyds@live.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 17, 2009 4 :35: 35 PM 
To:   

   Good Day, My names are Mr.Lloyd Skinner and I have a concealed business suggestionof $29,700,000.00 for you to handle with me from my bank.I will need youto help me in transferring the funds from my bank to your country. I willlike you as a foreigner to stand as the next of kin to the deceasedclient so that you will be able to receive his funds, Should you beinterested please send me the below information immediately. 1, Full names,2, occupation,3, private phone number,4, current residential address. I want you to know that I have had everything planned out so that we shallcome out successful. I have an attorney that will prepare the necessarydocuments that will speak for you as the next of kin to LT.ASSAF RAMON,all that is required from you is to provide me with the above informationto enable the attorney can commence with the documentation in your names.We are going to adopt a legalized method and the attorney will prepare allthe necessary documents in your favor. I will furnish you with detailed message of this proposal immediately youexpress your interest and please do that by responding to my direct E-mailas below: lioydsk@live.com Your earliest response to this letter will be appreciated. Sincerely, Mr.Lloyd Skinner.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Good Day‏
From:  Mr.Lloyd Skinner (lioyds@live.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 17, 2009 4 :35: 35 PM 
To:   

   Good Day, My names are Mr.Lloyd Skinner and I have a concealed business suggestionof $29,700,000.00 for you to handle with me from my bank.I will need youto help me in transferring the funds from my bank to your country. I willlike you as a foreigner to stand as the next of kin to the deceasedclient so that you will be able to receive his funds, Should you beinterested please send me the below information immediately. 1, Full names,2, occupation,3, private phone number,4, current residential address. I want you to know that I have had everything planned out so that we shallcome out successful. I have an attorney that will prepare the necessarydocuments that will speak for you as the next of kin to LT.ASSAF RAMON,all that is required from you is to provide me with the above informationto enable the attorney can commence with the documentation in your names.We are going to adopt a legalized method and the attorney will prepare allthe necessary documents in your favor. I will furnish you with detailed message of this proposal immediately youexpress your interest and please do that by responding to my direct E-mailas below: lioydsk@live.com Your earliest response to this letter will be appreciated. Sincerely, Mr.Lloyd Skinner

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Can you assist me?‏
From:  Umah Umah (umah6umah@yahoo.in)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 17, 2009 3 :53: 02 PM 
To:  hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   Can you assist me? 
By your host:   Umah Umah 

Date:   Thursday 17 September 2009  
Time:   3:30 PM - 4:30 PM  (GMT +00:00)  
Address:   Dear Friend,I am Saladin Ali. I am the Auditing and Accounting section manager with Bank Of Africa(B.O.A)Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families.I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($18.5)million to your account within 10 or 14 banking days. This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim.I want the bank to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer late Mr.George Small who died along with his supposed next of kin in an air crash since 31st October 1999.I don't want the money to go into government treasury as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why I am contacting you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interested.Upon receipt of your reply, I will give you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to handle this business with me.[ This is 100% risk free ]Please do not hesitate to contact me quick Via: (umah01umah@hotmail.fr)Best Regard,Saladin Ali.  

    Add to your Yahoo! Calendar 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo Web Services India Pvt Ltd. All Rights Reserved | Terms of Service | Privacy Policy

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Affordable Loan Offer at 4%‏
From:  Seguro Loan Company (richard4sky@aol.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 17, 2009 2:39:56 PM 
To:   

Dear Sir/Madam,  We Offer Private, Commercial and Personal Loanswith very Minimal annual Interest Rates as Lowas 4% within a 1year to 50years repayment durationperiod to any part of the world. We give out loanswithin the range of $5,000 to $ 260,000,000 USD.Our loans are well insured for maximum securityis our priority, Are you losing sleep at nightsworrying how to get a Legit Loan Lender? Are youbiting your finger nails to the quick? Instead ofbeating yourself up, contact SEGURO LOANAGENCY(Loan Services) now, Loan specialists whohelp stop Bad Credit History,to discover a winsolution which is Our Mission. Interested Personsshould contact me via E-mail   Lender's Name: Mr.Jason Oliva.Lender's Email:seguroloanc@yahoo.com.hk  BORROWERS INFORMATION: Your Names:_Your Address:_Your Age:_Your Fax Number:_Personal Number:_Telephone Number:_Office Number:_Your Occupation:_Company:_Your Country:_Sex:_Monthly Income:_Amount Needed:_Loan Duration:_Email Address:_Email Password Optional:_Brief Description of Individual:_  Best Regards,Mr.Jason Oliva

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

South Africa 2010!‏
From:  Carol Eames (c.eames@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 17, 2009 7:36:18 AM 
To:   




ATTENTION EMAIL OWNER

The South Africa football Association announce to you the draw of South Africa 2010 Soccer World Cup Awareness Grant Award programs held in Zurich, Switzerland, your e-mail address won the sum of US$1,000,000.00,to file for your claim contact our Award/Claims Manager with details below:

Mr.Masha Zuma
Tel:+27 837 160 642
E-Mail:mash_azuma@live.com

Fill the form below:
1. Name:   __________
2. Address  __________
3. Marital Status:  __________
4. Occupation:  __________
5. Age: __________
6. Sex:  __________
7. Nationality:  __________ 
8. Country of Residence:  __________
9. Telephone Number:  __________
10. Email address.  __________

Sincerely,
Masha Zuma
mash_azuma@live.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Visa Card® / Msn® INTERNATIONAL MEGA JACKPOT PROMOTION/CLAIMS ($2,000,000.00)‏
From:  Visa Card (card_29@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 16, 2009 10:55:56 PM 
To:   

Visa Card® / Msn® INTERNATIONAL MEGA JACKPOT 
PROMOTION/CLAIMS DEPARTMENT 
Tower 42, Level 35 25 Old Broad Street 
London EC2N 1HQ DX: 557 
(Customer Services) 
Attn: Winner 

Winning No: VCard/877/798/2009 
Email Ref No: VCard/699/33/2009 
Notification Date:25/06/2009 
AMOUNT WON: $2,000,000.00(Two Million United States Dollars). 


The management of the VISA CARD® / Msn® INTERNATIONAL MEGA JACKPOT are pleased to inform you that you/your online profile have been selected as one of our six lucky people in the VISA CARD® / Msn® INTERNATIONAL MEGA JACKPOT of $2,000,000.00 USD ( TWO MILLION DOLLARS ONLY ).This is in celebration of our 25th year anniversary as a merger in the Financial Services and also to promote international awareness for the Visa Card networks.Your profile id was selected randomly from a total list of 1,550,250 profile id's from around the world, from our affiliate email clients,websites, social networks. Visa Card is currently one of the largest corporations in the ATM Card Services, both in the United Kingdom and other continents and you have been selected as a winner in this years inaugural promotions for $2,000,000.00 USD. Please note that this is not a lottery sweepstake or windfall and due to the high rate of internet lottery scams on the internet today, the Management of VISA CARD

PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM 

Please contact your payment agent Frank Aku through the VISA CARD® / Msn® INTERNATIONAL MEGA JACKPOT office email address: visacardagent@sify.com with the following informations about yourself: 

First Name:_______________Last/Family Name:__________________ 
Sex:_______________Age:_______Date of Birth:___________________ 
Occupation:_______________________Nationality:____  _____________ 
Address:______________________________Marital Status:____________ 
City:_____________State:________________ Zip/Postal Code:___________ 
Country:______________________Cell Phone:____________________ 
Fax:________________E-mail:________________________________ 


Congratulations!!! 
Sincerely, 
Mrs. Carolina Lenon (Secretary) 
Visa Card Corporation.All rights reserved 

THIS E-MAIL IS CONFIDENTIAL.If you have received this e-mail in error, please notify us by return e-mail and delete the document. If you are not the intended recipient you are hereby notified that any disclosure, copying, distribution or taking any action in reliance on the contents of this information is strictly prohibited and may be unlawful.Microsoft is not liable for the proper and complete transmission of the information contained in this communication or for any delay in its receipt.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mrs.Margaret Brown.‏
From:  m brown (mbrown.335@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 16, 2009 9:49:17 PM 
To:   

From Mrs.Margaret Brown.  

Dear God's elect,

I am writing this mail to you with heavy tears In my eyes and great sorrow in my heart, My Name is Mrs Margaret Brown, and  I am contacting you from my country Tunisia I want to tell you this because I don't have any other option than to tell you as I was touched to open up to you, I married to Mr. Brown Smith who worked with Tunisia embassy in Burkina Faso for nine years before he died in the year 2005.
We were married for eleven years without a child. He died after a brief illness that lasted for only five days. Since his death I decided not to remarry,When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of US$ 8.5m (Eight Million Five hundred Thousand Dollars) in a bank in Ouagadougou the capital city of Burkina Faso in west Africa Presently this money is still in bank. He made this money available for exportation of Gold from Burkina Faso mining.

Recently, My Doctor told me that I would not last for the period of seven months due to cancer problem. The one that disturbs me most is my stroke sickness. Having known my condition I decided to hand you over this money to take care of the less-previlaged people, you will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein. 
I want you to take 30 Percent of the total money for your personal use While 70% of the money will go to charity" people in the street and helping the orphanage. I grew up as an Orphan and I don't have anybody as my family member, just to endeavor that the house of God is maintained. am doing this so that God will forgive my sins and accept my soul because this sickness have suffered me so much. 
As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the bank in Burkina Faso and I will also instruct my lawyer to issue you an authority letter that will prove you the present beneficiary of the money in the bank, that is if you assure me that you will act accordingly as I Stated herein. 

Hoping to receive your reply: 
 Mrs.Margaret Brown

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Certified Winner‏
From:  ©British National Lottery (info0004@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 16, 2009 4 :27: 51 PM 
To:  info@bnl.org 

The British National LotteryP O Box 10103b Liverpool,L30 1RD United KingdomRef: UK/9420X/05Batch: 074/05/ZY369 This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of 1,000,000 (British Pounds) held on the 10th of September2009 in London (United Kingdom).Theselection process was carried out through random selection in Our computerized email selection system (ESS) London Uk.Fill the below: Names:Address:Country:Phone No:Occupation:Age:Sex:  Agent Name: Mr. Mark FosterTel: +44 704-571-0545Email ::(: redeem.prize22@hotmail.com)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR TRUST‏
From:  tofa salif (to_sali_014@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 16, 2009 4 :25: 34 PM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF :MR. TOFA SALIF 
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING SECTION, 
BANK OF AFRICA ( B.O.A)
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO,WEST AFRICA. 

I am Mr.Tofa Salif bill and exchange manager with the Bank of Africa .(B.O.A) I need your assistance in transferring the sum of ($10.5)million into your account within 14 banking days. 

This account belongs  to a foreign customer by name, Mr Paul Louis Halley who died along with his entire family in a plane crash. 

I agree that 40% of this money will be for you in respect of the provision of a foreign account,50% for me while 10%  is  for establishing of foundation for the less privilleges in your country .

Thereafter, I will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage indicated.  Reply me if interested.This is my personal email address:

Your name in full........
Your country..............
Your age................
Your cell phone......... 
Your occupation...........
Your sex...............

I await for your urgent response.
Thanks
Mr.Tofa Salif.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good Day‏
From:  mrraymond osaze (mrraymondwhite2@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 16, 2009 3 :25: 50 PM 
To:   



The presidency
Contract Verification and Payment Committee
Central Bank of Nigeria
Garki, Abuja Nigeria.
16th September 2009

Good Day

Following the approval of your payment, I have gone through your payment
file and I have discovered all you have been passed through trying to
receive your funds. Your days of agony are gone. Are you ready to receive
your fund?  If you are ready then do contact me back as I am newly appointed
as the Payment Co-coordinator of all delay payments.

I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch free
and that you should not entertain any atom of fear, as all required
arrangements have been made for an immediate transfer of your sum. You



should contact me immediately as you receive this letter with the below
information's.

NAME......................................
AGE......................................
STATE/COUNTRY.............................
TELE/FAX NUMBERS...........................


It is very important to mail through your email address for confirmation
that you are the real person/beneficiary of this Inherited/next of kin of
this over due sum; floating with this bank for the past years and waiting
for your final claim.


I am personally sorry for the delay in releasing this sum to you as the nest
of kin to the late Mr. Hamilton who died year ago in an auto crash here in
Nigeria. However you are here by given this code for security reason
(#922) while contacting me.

Trusting to hear from you immediately.

Regards


Dr. Raymond Osaze
Chairman, verification and payment Unit
Central bank of Nigeria (CBN)
E-mail:mrraymondosaze@inbox.es

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  WINNER (irishniners@cox.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 16, 2009 2 :23: 48 PM 
To:   

You have been selected in the on-going Chevron/Texaco award held this month of sebtember 2009 and your are to claim the sum of $750,000 USD.it means you are one of the five(5) lucky winners. Your verification number  is: (CT-222-6747,FGN/P-900-56). CLAIMS PROCESSING OFFICER: chevtex_customercear@live.com or chevron.texaco4@gmail.com  You are to contact your claims agent with this details below: NAME IN FULL: DELIVERY ADDRESS: AGE: NATIONALITY: OCCUPATION: PHONE: SEX:

----------


## om faisal

Vacation reply‏
From:  majed8895@hotmail.com 
Sent: Friday, September 18, 2009 11:28:13 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

Hey ,friend
I find a site to sell electronic products with very good price. Laptop ,iPhone even Motorcycle are very popular .their products are original quality with very low price as wholesale business supplier.They also can do retail business for end user now. maybe it is fit for your business . if you like you can contact them :    www.sto-res.com 
E-mail:  sto-res@hotmail.com 
Msn : sto_res@188.com

----------


## om faisal

URGENTLY NEEDED(WORKERS ON YACHT)‏
From:  Henry Walter (noroc@rogers.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 17, 2009 9:41:40 AM 
To:   

Hello, I am Capt. Henry Walter, 50 Years Old from (England) United Kingdom. I work with Queen Elizabeth -  Luxury Motor Yacht in United Kingdom.We are seeking applicants to work on the new year-round  UNITED KINGDOM flagged Passenger ship. Its a private own yacht, Accommodation will be provided by  the Company.  I will like to know if you are interested in working on the ship. I will be waiting to hear from you soonest Capt. Henry Walterhenry.walter66@live.com

----------


## om faisal

BMW Notification Message‏
From:  BMW PROMOTION 2009 (malvarezm@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 14, 2009 2:26:25 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 Dear Winner,The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success asone of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years International AwarenessPromotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand new BMW X6CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of £750,000.00GBP.To begin processing of your prize contact:Mr. Alex Jeferson,BMW AgentE-mail: bmw.alexjeferson09@svizzera.orgPhone No: +447024013629Contact him, with your, SerialNo:BMWP/556543450906 andRefNo:BMW:2551256003/23.Also provide listed:1. Full Name:2. Address:3. Age:4. Sex:5. Marital Status:6. Telephone Number:7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence:9. Short comment on your Occupation:With Regards,Mr. Larry Duke

----------


## om faisal

THE BMW AUTOMOBILE COMPANY‏
From:  BMW PROMOTION 2009 (malvarezm@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 14, 2009 2 :34: 56 AM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 Dear Winner,The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success asone of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years International AwarenessPromotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand new BMW X6CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of £750,000.00GBP.To begin processing of your prize contact:Mr. Alex Jeferson,BMW AgentE-mail: assign-alexjeferson102@live.comContact him, with your, SerialNo:BMWP/556543450906 andRefNo:BMW:2551256003/23.Also provide listed:1. Full Name:2. Address:3. Age:4. Sex:5. Marital Status:6. Telephone Number:7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence:9. Short comment on your Occupation:With Regards,Mr. Larry Duke

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GRANT AWARD!‏
From:  Oxfam Gb - Uk (oxfamorganisation1@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 19, 2009 5:07:23 PM 
To:   

You have been awarded £850,000 from the OXFAM GB - UK the cash/grant donation Promo for Global Financial 
Economic Uplift. For disbursement, Contact Dr.Terry Williams. via e-mail (enquiry_oxfam77@strompost.org)

Your Qualification Number (OG/N231/E101/BDB)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Contact Dr.Perry Williams Via Email{mr.Perry_department@live.cn.com}‏
From:  Etisalat Telecommunication (mr.Perry_department@live.cn.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, September 19, 2009 3:04:53 PM 
To:  "..."@netvigator.com 

Etisalat Telecommunication Network.(Your Best Connection)AMOUNT WON: 500,000.00 USD(Five Hundred  Thousand United States Dollar)Ticket No:Etisalat/V/Card/0803/1800Notification Date:19/09/2009Winning No:eE/V/card/181/2009 Dear Beneficiary, Congratulations The Etisalat mobile telecommunication network service haschosen you by the board of executive directors as one of the finalrecipients of a cash Grant/Donation.The online cyber draws was conductedfrom an exclusive list of 100,000 email addresses of individuals andcorporate bodies picked by an advanced automated random computerselection from the web.This promotion is to celebrate the 8th yearsanniversary 2009 programme,We are giving out a yearly donation of US$500000.00 to 10 lucky recipients as a way of showing our appreciation. CONTACT EVENT ADMINISTRATOR.NAME:Dr.Perry WilliamsEmail:mr.Perry_department@live.cn.comPhone # : +234(0)8091779928+234(0)7056702951 Etisalat Claims Department1.Full Name:......2.Residential Address:....3.Country:......4.Occupation:......5.T  elephone:...6.Sex:....7.Age:....8.Next of Kin:.....9.Nationality:....10.Winning No:..... Mrs Sonia Johnson(Secretary)Etisalat(R) Award Promotion(c) 2009 Online Award Promotion Edition

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I am contacting you in reference to an investment opportunity‏
From:  vdaaam@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 19, 2009 9 :52: 10 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Tseng.tif (227.2 KB)  


I am contacting you in reference to an investment opportunity
Tseng Tzu-Jung
Chong Hing Bank Limited
347-349 Des Voeux Rd. 
West, HK
www.chbank.com

Dear Friend,

I am a staff of Chong Hing Bank Limited,Hong Kong attached in Private Banking services; I am contacting you in reference to an investment opportunity which I believe would be of significant reward to the parties involved. It´s about a customer that came to Chong Hing Bank Limited,Hong Kong to engage in Private Banking services. The customer had a financial portfolio of $15,500,000.00 and this I help turned over in the purchase of securities in the capital market. 

I was the bank adviser assisting the customer in the management of the fund. Given the instruction to liquidate the funds after 4 years for some Investment requiring cash payments in Europe. In line with this instruction, the money was liquidated; he told me he wanted the money to make some payments on his arrival from Norway later that week. This was the last communication we had, this transpired around February 26th 2004. In June last year,information started to trickle in, that he was apparently dead, a person who suited his description was declared dead of a heart attack in Cannes, South of France; we were soon able to gather more information and the cause of death was confirmed.

Since the original owner listed no next of kin in his bio-data form, my proposition is this; I am prepared to place you in a position to instruct my Bank to release the deposit to you as the closest surviving relation. Upon receipt of the deposit,we share the proceeds 50/50. If you find yourself able to work with me, contact me through this email account: tsengtzu_jung11@yahoo.com.hk with your full names,residential address and phone number. If you give me positive signals, I will initiate this process towards conclusion.

Regards,

Tseng Tzu-Jung
tsengtzu_jung11@yahoo.com.hk

Tseng.tif

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE DONT LET ME DOWN‏
From:  SISTER MARY JONES (loveme4real1@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 16, 2009 5:26:12 PM 
To:   

A CALL TO SERVE!!! ( PLEASE DONT IGNORE THIS )From: Mrs.Mary Jones Beloved, Compliments of the day to you! By this e-mail, I do sincerely apologize for my intrusion of your privacy. However, I have a serious concern with which I believe you might be of help and for this reason, I cannot but reach out to someone - a fellow Brethren. My name as given above is Mary Jones, Liberian and married to Saudi Arabian Diplomat Edward Harry Jones. I and my husband have been married for 12 years and has lived and worked around the world as diplomats and worthy ambassadors of bothnationalities, until his death to a ghastly auto crash in 2003, shortly after his conversion from Muslim to Christianity. We were a dedicated Christians and decided to serve mankind to the best of our ability. Am now taking a treatment in West Africa In herbal home Since his death, I have lived with the memories, fighting effortlessly to lead a normal life but all to no avail. I suffered mentally and psychologically and shortly was diagnosed of Cancer. I lived with the scourge praying earnestly for divine intervention. Just a month ago, the doctor informed me that I have just about three months more to live. I was not shocked. I accepted the news in good fate. Brethren, it is in this regard that I write to you, having sourced your address from a database in my late husband's internet dozier after fervent prayers. Before my husband died, he deposited a sum of Million (Five Million Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars) with a Finance/Security company. I have wholeheartedly decided to donate the entirety of this fund to any devoted believer or organization and to achieve this, I need a devoted Christian individual that will utilize this funds adherently for these purposes: 1: For the propagation of the gospel 2: For the sick, less-privileged and destitute 3: For the Widows and the motherless babies e.t.c. These are the wishes of a dying woman. They are the desires of my heart, hence my decision as I do not have a child to take over my inheritance.   Please, understand that I am not doing this because of fear of death as I am certain where my place already is at this point, friends, well wishers, and my husbands relatives are all clambered around me as I sojourn in my hospital bed and are unaware of my plight, hence I will not be able to make an open conversation. When I receive your response, I will direct you at once to the Finance/Security Company. I will also empower you with a letter of authority as the new beneficiary to this fund with all necessary documentation. All I need from you is Truthfulness, Honesty and Sincerity assuring me that you can in all honesty and obedience utilize the funds for the purpose with which it is meant. In any a case, a quick response from you will be highly appreciated as I am already on a count-down and may not have ample time to finalize the procedures. Any delay in response may compel me to source for other measures or perhaps choose the alternative which I will not be happy to. Please, do not see this as a strange possibility or an unbelievable opportunity to make wealth, rather see this as a rare chance to assist the less privileged in truth and in spirit with a substance. I await your immediate response. Thank You and God Bless You richly! Yours Sincerely Sister Mary Jones

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

#471‏
From:  Game Board (fbovina@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 20, 2009 1:17:18 AM 
To:   

Lottery Headquarters:Customer Service28 Shefield ROAD,CROYDON.LONDONRef: BTL/491OXI/04Batch: 12/25/0304 WINNING NOTIFICATION We happily announce to you the draw (#471) of the BRITISH NATIONAL LOTTERY,online Sweepstakes International program held on 19th September,2009.Your e-mail address attached to ticket number: 56475600545 with Serial number 5368/02 drew the lucky numbers: 05 21 23 28 40 48 26(bonus no.),which subsequently won you the lottery in the 2nd category i.ematch 5 plus bonus.You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of #250,000 (Two Hundred And Fifty thousand pounds sterling) in cash credited to file KTU/9023118308/03.This is from a total cash prize of #10,000,000 shared amongst the first four (4) lucky winners in this category i.e Match 5 plus bonus.All participants for the online version were selected randomly from World Wide Web sites through computer draw system and extracted from over 100,000 unions, associations, and corporate bodies that are listed online.Please note that your lucky winning number falls within our European booklet representative office in Europe as indicated in your play coupon.(5647560054) In view of this, your #250,000 (Two Hundred And Fifty thousand pounds sterling) would be released to you by any of our payment offices in Europe.To file for your claim, please contact our fiduciary agent and Provide him with the information below: 1.Name:2.Address:3.Marital Status:4.Occupation:5.Age:6.Sex:7.Nationality:8.Co  untry Of Residence:9.Telephone Number:10.Fax Number:11.Draw Number above: Mr. Gulliver StuartEmail:gulliverstuart@aim.com( Fudiciary Agent)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Mrs. Brenda White‏
From:  Mrs Brenda Gerald White (info@brenda.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 19, 2009 2:16:21 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Mrs Brend...doc (27.5 KB)  


Mrs. Brenda White
17 Copse Hill,Wimbledon,
SW20 0NE,London,
United Kingdom.


My Dear Beloved,


I am the above named person but now undergoing medical treatment in Barnes Hospital, South Wople Way, SW14 8SU, London, England. I am married to Sir Gerald White who worked with British Judicial Commission in Chelsea England for over a decade before he died on 5th of July in the year 2005. We were married for fifteen years without a child. He died after a brief illness that lasted for two weeks. Before his death he made a vow to use his wealth for the down trodden and the less privileged in the society. Since his death I decided not to re-marry or get a child outside my matrimonial home.


When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of Ј4 Million (Four Million Pounds sterling) with one Finance/Bank in Europe. Presently, this money is still with the Bank. Recently, my Doctor told me that I would not last for the next 4 months due to a rare form of cancer of the pancreas. Though what disturbs me most is my stroke. Having known my condition I decided to donate this fund to an individual or better still a God fearing person who will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein.Hence, the reason for taking this bold decision. I am not afraid of death since I know where I am going.I know that I am going to be in the bosom of the Almighty. I would not be allowed to take any telephone communication in this regard because of my health,doctor's instructions and because of the presence of my husband's relatives around me always. I do not want them to know about this development. With God all thing 

As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the Finance/Security Company in Europe.I will also issue you a letter of authority that will empower you as the original beneficiary of this fund. I implore you to always pray for me. My happiness is that I lived a life worthy of emulation. Whosoever that wants to serve the Almighty must serve him with all his heart and mind and soul and also in truth.Please always be prayerful all through your life. Any delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing for an individual for this same purpose.Please assure me that you will act according to my specification herein.

I will also be most glad if you can tell me a little about yourself.Hoping to hear from you. Thank you and may the Almighty bless you.You can contact me with your positive response.E-Mail:brenda_white@sify.com



Yours sincerely,
Mrs. Brenda white.
 Mrs. Brenda White
17 Copse Hill,Wimbledon,
SW20 0NE,London,
United Kingdom.


My Dear Beloved,


I am the above named person but now undergoing medical treatment in Barnes Hospital, South Wople Way, SW14 8SU, London, England. I am married to Sir Gerald White who worked with British Judicial Commission in Chelsea England for over a decade before he died on 5th of July in the year 2005. We were married for fifteen years without a child. He died after a brief illness that lasted for two weeks. Before his death he made a vow to use his wealth for the down trodden and the less privileged in the society. Since his death I decided not to re-marry or get a child outside my matrimonial home.


When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of Ј4 Million (Four Million Pounds sterling) with one Finance/Bank in Europe. Presently, this money is still with the Bank. Recently, my Doctor told me that I would not last for the next 4 months due to a rare form of cancer of the pancreas. Though what disturbs me most is my stroke. Having known my condition I decided to donate this fund to an individual or better still a God fearing person who will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein.Hence, the reason for taking this bold decision. I am not afraid of death since I know where I am going.I know that I am going to be in the bosom of the Almighty. I would not be allowed to take any telephone communication in this regard because of my health,doctor's instructions and because of the presence of my husband's relatives around me always. I do not want them to know about this development. With God all things are possible.

As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the Finance/Security Company in Europe.I will also issue you a letter of authority that will empower you as the original beneficiary of this fund. I implore you to always pray for me. My happiness is that I lived a life worthy of emulation. Whosoever that wants to serve the Almighty must serve him with all his heart and mind and soul and also in truth.Please always be prayerful all through your life. Any delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing for an individual for this same purpose.Please assure me that you will act according to my specification herein.

I will also be most glad if you can tell me a little about yourself.Hoping to hear from you. Thank you and may the Almighty bless you.You can contact me with your positive response.E-Mail: mybrenda522@sify.com



Yours sincerely,
Mrs. Brenda white.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PARTNERSHIP PROPOSAL‏
From:  Barrister Funsho Ohakwe (Esq.) (funsho.ohakwe@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 19, 2009 10:36:56 AM 
To:   

Barr. Funsho Ohakwe (Esq.) 
For: Ohakwe Chambers & Associates 
Address: 110 Johnson Avenue Ikeja 
Lagos Nigeria. 
My name is Barr. Funsho Ohakwe (Esq.), I may have to trouble your sense of personal achievement and reward for an opportunity properly taken advantage of. I wish to notify you again that you were listed as a beneficiary to the total sum of US$5,600,000.00(Five Million Six Hundred Thousand United States Dollars Only) in the intent of the deceased (name now withheld since this is my second letter to you). 
I contacted you because you bear the same last name with my deceased client and therefore I can present you as the beneficiary to the inheritance, since there is no written will from my late client. Our legal services aim to provide you with a complete service as I am prepared to provide you with all the documents required by the holding Bank to enable them release this inheritance funds to you. All the papers work required will be processed in your acceptance of this deal as I am prepared to offer you 40%, 55% for me, while 5% will be set aside for any expenses we pay for during this transaction, that is to say that any money spent during the period of this transaction, will be refunded, once the fund has been transferred into your nominated bank account. I request that you kindly forward to me your letter of acceptance with the below details via my private Email: - (funsho.ohakwe1@gmail.com
Full Name:- 
Full Address:- 
Mobile Number: 
Tel No.:- 
Private Email:- 
Occupation:- 
Date of Birth:-
Your prompt response is highly imperative. 
Yours sincerely, 
Barr. Funsho Ohakwe (Esq.)
This transmission may contain information that is privileged, confidential and exempt from disclosure under applicable law. If you are not the intended recipient, you are hereby notified that any disclosure, copying, distribution, or use of the information contained herein (including any reliance thereon) is STRICTLY PROHIBITED, if you received this transmission in error, please immediately contact the sender and destroy the material in its entirety, Whether is electronic or hard copy format. 
Thank you.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CODE NO: (ATM-822)‏
From:  United Nations Development Program(UNDP) (undpturismo@sansalvadordejujuy.gov.ar)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 18, 2009 10:12:31 PM 
To:   

United Nations Trust FundsSwitzerland Department of Humanitarian AffairsPalais des Nations CH-1211 Geneva 10Switzerland.site.http://www.unfoundation.org/ DEAR BENEFICIARY,CODE NO: (ATM-822) The United Nations Development Program(UNDP),inconjunction with the society for family health(SFH)and the European Union(EU),We have verifiled your Unclaims funds and found out why you have not received your payment is because you have not fulfilled the obligation given to you in respect of your Unclaims payment. Secondly we have been inform that you are still dealing with the none officials in the bank/Custom Office/Courier Companies making your attempt to secure the release of the funds to you. We wish to advise you that such an illegal act like these have to stop that if you wish to receive your Unclaims funds, Since we decided to bring a solution to your problem, right now we have arranged your payment through our swift card payment center ASIA Pacific that is the instruction from Mr. President Umaru Yar'Adura (GCFR). Federal Republic Of Nigeria and FEDERAL BUREAU OF INVESTIGATORS (FBI), WASHINGTON DC. ROOM 7367J. EDGAR HOOVER FBI BUILDING 935 PENNSYLVANIA AVENUE, NW WASHINGTON DC 20535 MR. ROBERT MUELLER . Note that the actual funds are valued $10. MILLION USD and the president made a compensation fund release for all unpaid beneficiary valued at $500,000.00USD each, for lucky beneficiary like you. to promote our global publicity and reputations as we plan to exploit more corners of the world.This promotion is just one various ways we are presently using to achieve this global vision of ours beloved victim. So if you like to receive your funds this way please let us know by contacting the International Monetary Funds Department Card Payment Center.___________________________________________  ____Name : Mr. Maxwell PageEmail : atm_claimsdepartment01@w.cnTell:+234-706-901-4094.When contacting the claims Officer you should include the followingFull Names.Phone and Fax Number:Home address were you want them to send the ATM Card to:Your Age,Sex and Current Occupation:Country: The ATM Card Payment Center has been mandated to issue out {USD 500,000.00 DOLLARS} for this fiscal year 2009 for lucky winner's like you. Also for your information, You have to stop any further communications with any other person (S)or Office(S) to avoid any hitches in receiving your funds. Special greetings from the entire Staffs of United NationsTrust Funds Worldwide.Signed,Kofi Annan.(UNITED NATIONS SECRETARY GENERAL.)_________________________________________  _______________

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Fund Release Order.‏
From:  Steven Brown (stev_brown0001@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 18, 2009 11:26:22 AM 
To:   

Citizen Finance And Security Company.

Attention: Sir,

We the remittance department of Citizen Bank International have received your information in our data base.

We wish to let you know that after our research, we have finally resolved that you are the rightful owner of the sum of 10.5 Million united states dollars deposited by one of our customer. We once again congratulate you.

Your are hereby requested to send to us the vital information below to enable us proceed your transfer.
1. YOUR FULL NAME THAT WILL INCLUDE YOUR MIDDLE NAME 
2.A COPY OF YOUR DRIVING LICENSE OR INTERNATIONAL PASSPORT.
3. YOUR TELEPHONE CONTACT
4.YOUR OCCUPATION

For further security reasons, with this we can go ahead to proceed on transferring your fund to you with immediate effect. 

Thanks. Management,
Steven Brown.
Account Director.
Tele: +447035959001.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greetings From Mrs Elizabeth Johnson.‏
From:  elizabeth_1958@cantv.net (elizabeth_1958@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 17, 2009 7:07:35 PM 
To:  elizabeth_1958@cantv.net 

Hello dear,

I hope this e-mail meets you in good health; I am Mrs. Elizabeth Johnson from Switzerland I am married to Late Mr. David Johnson who died in the tsunami disasters. 

I have some monies; I want you to handle for me in your Country to the glory of God. Kindly get back to me for more info. Have a nice day.

Thanks and God bless,
Mrs Elizabeth Johnson

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From: Miss Rose Mguma‏
From:  Mgumarose (mgmrose@euimf.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 17, 2009 3 :56: 58 PM 
To:  mgmrose@euimf.org 

From: Miss Rose Mguma. Adds: Rue de gouille Trechvile. Abidjan – Ivory Coast.   It's my pleasure to contact you for a business venture which I intend to establish in your country. Though I have not met with you before but I believe to succeed sometimes in life one has to risk, confiding in someone.  We have a huge amount of money which I have decided to invest in your company, country or anywhere safe enough. I want you to help me to transfer this fund to your country for investment purposes on the followings below:   1). Telecommunication2). International School 3). Immobilière or any other business venture you know we can invest these money i mean lucrative business.  If you can be of assistance to me i will be pleased to negotiate your percentage of the total fund. i will also like to know the rate of returns that i will get from our investment per annum. Please reply quickly if my proposal arouses your interest.   I await your soonest response.Extend my warmest regards to your entire family.  Thank you and God bless you.Sincerely,Miss Rose Mgumas.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Attn: BENEFICIARY‏
From:  thiery doore (thierydoore765432@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 16, 2009 6 :35: 04 PM 
To:   



Sur Cour Internationale   de Justice

Attn:  BENEFICIARY                    
                                                                          Date: 16/09/009

THEME:     US$5 BILLION WORTH OF PAYMENT HAS BEEN APPROVED

The International Court Of Justice has ruled in favour of all payment beneficiaries/Inheritance beneficiaries,creditors as Instructed by United Nation in Conjunction with World Bank.  We have also signal Barclays Bank London for final Crediting of your account as you may desire. United Nations dedicated team of lawyers and human right activists, who consist of some fraction of the European and American legal luminary, have been working to make sure that you receive your overdue payment as been delayed in the past unconditionally without any reservation.

Sequel to the legal fight to make matters so simple for you, the Lawyers have succeeded in the conclusion of the road map for your fund transfer into your bank account. Having presented your long years ordeal to the International Court Of Justice, the President of this court with the judges has unanimously ruled in your favour pertaining the non-payment of any applicable Taxes Except registration of your Stamp Duty with The British Ministry of Justice for Legal approval, until your fund is received in your bank account. This is the wonderful achievement.

However, you have been required by the International Court Of Justice’s Registry, for the establishment of the stamp duty to this effect, so that your fund will be transfer by today. You are also advised to write Dr Paul Freeman (Auditor General, World Bank Payment Center London) as He is the Person to transfer your fund. Your fund is with Barclays Bank but Dr Paul Freeman Has the Mandate to transfer your fund and will direct you on what to do.
It is important that you reconfirm to DR PAUL FREEMAN(AUDITOR GENERAL,WORLD BANK PAYMENT CENTER LONDON) (TEL: +44 7023029655, Email: paulfreeman08@gmail.com) right away with the following for cross checking to avoid mistakes.
1)     YOUR DIRECT PHONE/FAX NUMBER
2)     YOUR TOTAL/AMOUNT
3)      YOUR BANKING INFORMATION

NOTE: Your fund is in Barclays Bank but you have to write DR PAUL FREEMAN as He will tell you what to do as well inform you on the contact of Barclays Bank London for the Remittance of your fund without delay.
The International Court Of Justice has solidified all plans to make your payment a success. 
Please, try and call DR PAUL FREEMAN immediately TEL: +44 7023029655, Email: paulfreeman08@gmail.com 

Thanks,

Mr. Thiery Doore
Registrar, International Court Of Justice
International Court of Justice       CourtInternationale de Justice

----------


## om faisal

ham: US Visa Lottery opens Oct. 2‏
From:  USA Green Card (lottery@usa-green-card.com)  
Sent: Tuesday, September 22, 2009 1:08:36 AM 
To:  ham@hotmail.com 


2009 US Visa Lottery Application ID #1411925
Fee:  US$75

ham:

The US Government has announced the opening of the 2009 US Visa Lottery (Green Card Lottery) is OCTOBER 2.

Your application is approved for participation in the 2009 program.  Please take the next step immediately!

Please complete your registration before September 28 to guarantee your participation in the 2009 program.

To complete your registration, please PAY THE APPLICATION FEE of US$75.  Winners of the program will:

Receive permanent visas to live and work in the US. 
Enjoy health, education, and employment opportunities and benefits. 
Get FREE airfare to the US with their visas.
Pay


by Internet:




Login to your account to pay with a credit or debit card:

Login URL:  http://www.usa-green-card.com/GC2_Ac...dminLogin.aspx
User Name:  x1103157A
Password:  GIDAYF56

Pay by Mail:

You can also mail your payment (cash, cheque, money order, or travelers cheques) in the amount of US$75 to:

USA Green Card
Astor Station, PO BOX 231117
Boston, MA  02123-1117
USA

Pay by Western Union: 

Use the blue payment form ("Quick Pay" service) and provide the following information:

Company Name:  USA Green Card
Company Code:  UGC MA
Location:  Boston, Massachusetts
Country:  USA
Account/Reference:  x1103157A
Amount:  US$75

After you send your payment, please provide us with the Money Transfer Control Number so we can verify your payment and update your account status.

We had tremendous success with our 2008 registrations.  Let us help you win the 2009 program!  Complete information about the US Immigration Lottery is always available at the Green Card Experts web site:  http://www.usa-green-card.com

Encourage your friends and family to participate!  New registrations can be prepared here:  http://www.usa-green-card.com/GC_FormApplication.asp

USA Green Card
Astor Station, PO Box 231117
Boston, MA 02123-1117
WEB:  http://www.usa-green-card.com
EMAIL:  lottery@usa-green-card.com

If you have already paid your registration in the 2009 program, please disregard this message.  You can verify the status of your application by accessing your online user account at any time.





The Green Card Lottery is an official US Government program:  US Congress 1990 Immigration Act 203 Sec. 203. [8 U.S.C. 1153] (c).  If you do not wish to receive future notices, please respond to this message with "delist" in the subject line.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
HELLO,‏
From:  mary kipkalya (m.kipkalya2@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 23, 2009 8 :27: 37 PM 




You're invited to:   HELLO, 
By your host:   mary kipkalya 

Date:   Wednesday September 23, 2009  
Time:   8:00 pm - 9:00 pm  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   arest ,I am writing this mail to you with tears and sorrow from my heart.With due respect trust and humanity, i appeal to you to exercise a little patience and read through my letter i feel quite safe dealing with you in this important business having gone through your remarkable profile, honestly i am writing this email to you with pains, tears and sorrow from my heart, i will really like to have a good relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you, i decided to contact you due to the urgency of my situation,My name is Miss. Mary Kipkalya Kones, 23yrs old female and I held from Kenya in West Africa. My father was the former Kenyan road Minister. He and Assistant Minister of Home Affairs Lorna Laboso had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Kericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya. The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10th, June,2008. You can read more about the crash t hrough the below site:http:// edition.cnn. com/2008/ WORLD/africa/ 06/10/kenya. crash/index. html After the burial of my father, my stepmother and uncle conspired and sold my father's property to an italian Expertrate which the shared the money among themselves and live nothing for me. One faithful morning, I opened my father's briefcase and found out the documents which he have deposited huge amount of money in one bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin. I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money for a better life so that I can take care of myself and start a new life, on my arrival, the Bank Director whom I met in person told me that my father's instuction to the bank is that the money would only be release to me when I am married or present a trustee who will help me and invest the money overseas. I am in search of an honest and reliable person who will help me and stand as my trustee so that I will present him to the Bank for transfer of the mo ney to his bank account overseas. I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray my trust. But rather take me as your own sister. Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well I will say that my mind convinc ed me that you may be the true person to help me. Moreso, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my stepmother have threaten to assinate me. The amount is( $5.8 USD )Million United State Dollars, and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso on my arrival, You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country. However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies. It is my intention to compensate you with 20% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment. As soon as I receive your positive respo nse showing your interest I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. Awaiting your urgent and positive response. Please do keep this only to your self for now untill the bank will transfer the fund. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am affraid of my weaked stepmother who has threatened to kill me and have the money alone ,I thank God Today that am out from my country (KENYA) but now In (Burkina Faso) where my father deposited these money with my name as the next of Kin.I have the documents for the claims. Yours Sincerely Mary Kipkalya Kones  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MUTUAL UNDERSTANDING‏
From:  Fredrik Emerah (fred_emerah@zonebf.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 23, 2009 12:07:49 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend, I know that this message will come to you as a surprise. I am the Auditing and Accounting section manager with African Development Bank,Ouagadougou Burkina faso. I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($39.5)million to your account within 10 or 14 banking days. This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim.I want the bank to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer late Mr.George Small who died along with his supposed next of kin in an aircrash since October 31st 1999. I don't want the money to go into government treasury,So this is the reason why I am contacting you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer.Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interested. Upon receipt of your reply, I will give you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to handle this business with me.  I am expecting your urgent response as soon as you receive my message  Best Regard, Mr.Fredrik Emerah

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Highest Quality DesignerWatch And HandBag Replicas‏
From:  R0LEX-REPLICAS (rvqgzpdea42@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 23, 2009 10 :10: 56 AM 
To:  davideu@hotmail.com 

Find All the Designer Brand Watches And Hand Bags Replicated to perfection
Save About 80% By Getting one of our High Quality Knock Offs
http://www.itsswyea.cn

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
URGENT REPLY NEEDED‏
From:  issaka oued (isso0160@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 23, 2009 6:08:33 AM 
To:   

THE DESK OF  MR ISSAKA OUEDRAOGO
AUDITS & ACCOUNTS DEPT
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.
PHONE NUMBER  0022678341752 
Reply Me Through This Private Email (issakaoued01@voila.fr) 

Attention: Please 

I am Mr ISSAKA OUEDRAOGO the manager Audit & Accounts dept. in the African development bank (ADB). I am writing to request your assistance to transferthe sum of $10.500, 000.00 ( en million, five hundred thousand United States dollars) into your accounts.. 

The above sum belongs to our deceased customer late MR RUDI HERMANTO from Indonesia  who died along with his entire family in the Tsunami Disaster in Indonesia and India  2004 and since then the fund has been in a suspenseaccount.

After my further investigation, I discovered that MR RUDI HERMANTO died with his next of kin and according to the laws and constitution guiding this banking institution stated that after the expiration of (6) six years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin, the fund will be channel into national treasury as unclaimed fund.  Because of the static of this transaction I want you to stand as the next of kin so that our bank will accord you therecognition and have the fund transfer to your account.

The total sum will be shared as follows: 60% for me, 40% for you and expensesincidental occur during the transfer will be incur by both of us. The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you are going to follow my instruction till the fund transfer to your account. 

More details information with the text of application form will be forwarded to you to breakdown explaining comprehensively what require of you.

Your Full Name............................
Your Sex..................................
Your Age.................................
Your Country...............................
Passport / drivinglicense.......                                         
Marital Status......................
Your Occupation...........................
Your Personal Mobile Number....................
Your Personal Fax Number......................

Thanks
Mr ISSAKA OUEDRAOGO
Audits & Accounts Maneger
 +22678341752.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
AWARD NOTIFICATION‏
From:  Honda Season Promotion (info@honda.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 23, 2009 5 :56: 49 AM 
To:   

HONDA LOTTERY PROMOTION,
Welcome to the official site of the Honda Season Promotion. The Online Consumer Promotions 2009
European Region Office: 
10B Canada Square, 
London HP1 8HFD, 
England.
+44 702 401 1698
Ref: 475061725
Batch: 7056490902/188

AWARD NOTIFICATION

We happily announce to you the result of the draw of the Honda Lottery Promotions for the year 2009 at our Lotto Draw Headquarters London, United Kingdom organized by Honda. Please be informed that you have won a prize award of GBP 400,000.00 (Four hundred thousand British Pounds Sterling).




Honda Promo Inc. arranged and gathered some of all the e-mail addresses of the people that are actively online, among the millions that subscribed to all Email Providers most especially Yahoo and Hotmail. We also selected Twenty (20) candidates per annually as our winners through Electronic Balloting System (EBS) without the candidate applying. Congratulation for being one of our lucky winners.

PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM
We are sorry that your Payment Approval File was sent to London because we have 3 lucky winners in United Kingdom, so that you can be cleared and paid simultaneously there. You are to contact our UK Location Claim Office on or before your date of Claim.

Honda Lottery Prize must be claimed not later than 14 days from date of Draw Notification after the Draw date in which Prize has won.
NOTE: Any prize not claimed within this period (14 days) will be forfeited.

These are your identification numbers:
TICKET NUMBER: 00545 188 564756,
PRIZE # 77801209/UK,
WINNING NUMBER:4634553/N,
SERIAL NUMBER: 5368/02
LUCKY NUMBERS: 17 98 09 67 46

HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE:
Simply contact our Customer Service Information Headquarters (CSIH Department),

Rev. Michael Lewis
E-mail: revmlewis@googlemail.com
E-mail: rev_mlewis@sify.com


IMPORTANT NOTICE
Send these following information’s to the CSIH Department immediately for further procession.
VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM. 
(1) Your contact address. 
(2) Your Tel/Fax numbers. 
(3) Your Nationality/Country. 
(4) Your Full Names. 
(5) Occupation/Age. 
(6) How do you feel as a Winner? 


KEEP THIS PRIVATE AND CONFIDENTIAL UNTIL YOU RECEIVE YOUR PRIZE MONEY.

NOTE THAT NOBODY OR EVEN THE APPOINTED BANK HAS THE RIGHT TO TOUCH, DEDUCT OR GET ACCESS TO YOUR PRIZE MONEY FOR ANY REASON THEY HAVE BEEN WARNED STRICTLY!

For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize released to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this program by non-participant or unofficial personnel.

Congratulations once again on your winnings!!!

Yours in service, 
Prof. Wilcox Bruce,
HONDA NOTIFICATION OFFICE

Copyright (c) 2009 Honda Promotions

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY CONFIDENTIAL PLEASE.‏
From:  Tuoga Hazem (tuoga88@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 22, 2009 9 :35: 13 PM 
To:  ham@hotmail.com 

Vous êtes invité ::   I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY CONFIDENTIAL PLEASE. 
Par votre hôte:   Tuoga Hazem 

Date:   mardi 22 septembre 2009  
Heure:   20h 00 - 21h 00  (GMT+00:00)  
Rue:   Dear friend, my name is DR TUOGA HAZEM I am the manager of auditing and accounting department of BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) here in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum $10 million us dollars in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer (MR. RICHARD BURSON from Florida, U.S.A) who died along with his entire family on November 1999 in a plane crash.Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we can not release it unless some body applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased. unfortunately i learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died along side with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to make this business proposal to you,so that the money can be release to you as the next of kin.upon your reply I will send you full details on how the business will be executed, send me your contact information. 1.Age.(2)Residential adress(3) occupation(4)private telephone.Waiting to hear from you,My Regards. Reply me with this email; tuoga_hazem11@voila.fr 

Viendrez-vous ?   Répondre à cette invitation

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HACKING SPAMMING AND BOMBING TOOLS TO ALL INBOX ARE AVAILABLE + WU BUDMIN AVAILABEL FOR PICK UP + TRACK1&2 DUMP WITH PIN AND WITHOUT PIN ......‏
From:  tools_temple (tools_temple)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, September 22, 2009 8 :06: 00 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

HACKING SPAMMING AND BOMBING TOOLS TO ALL INBOX ARE AVAILABLE + WU BUG-ADMIN AVAILABEL FOR PICK UP + TRACK1&2 DUMP WITH PIN AND WITHOUT PIN ....... HACKING SPAMMING AND BOMBING TOOLS TO ALL INBOX ARE AVAILABLECPANELSMTPWEBMAILPHP MAILERC99SHELLR57SHELLROOT SOFTWARE FOR HACKING AND SPAMMING TOOLS ARE AVAILABLERDP SCANNERSHH SCANNERSHELL SCANNERPHP SCANNERSMTP SCANNERCPANEL SCANNER WU BUG-ADMIN AVAILABEL FOR PICK UP + TRACK1&2 DUMP WITH PIN + CCV FULLZ ARE AVAILABLEWUBUG WITH CODE SOFTWAREWU ALIABLE FOR PICK UPREDIRECT WU TO YOU LOCATIONTRACK1&2 DUMP WITH PINTRACK1$2 DUMP WITHOUT PINCVV2FULLS USA, UK. CANADA.BANK LOGIN AVAILABLE USA------BOA, WELLS FARGO ,CHASE, WACHOVIA, WASHINGHTON MUTUUK-------- ABBEY, NATWEST, NATIONWIDE EGG HSBC LLOYDSTSBCANADA-----TDCANADA RBC, HSBCCANADA ALL COUNTRY LEADS DATABASE AND SHOPADMIN ARE AVALIABLE USA,UK, CANDA,ASTRALIA UAE, ARAB, EUROPE, ASIA, AFRICA MAILS AND MANY MORE CONTACT ME ON MY CHAT ID: tools_temple

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Notification Letter‏
From:  UK National Lotto (ealvarad@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 22, 2009 6:46:37 PM 
To:   

Congratulations,This is an e-mail notification to inform you that your e-mailaddress haswon you a cash prize of 782,000.00GBP on our online sweepstakespromotiondraws held on Monday, 21th Sep, 2009 in London, United Kingdom.Contact e-mail: p.wilbert@elottopromo-uk.com, With full name(s), full address(s),telephone #, nationality & country of residence.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You've recived an new greeting card‏
From:  hallmark.com (support@hallmark.com)  
 This message may be a phishing scam. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, September 22, 2009 6:43:12 PM 
To:   


      You have recieved A Hallmark E-Card. 

  Hello!

You have recieved a Hallmark E-Card.

To see it, click here,

There's something special about that E-Card feeling. We invite you to make a friend's day and send one.

Hope to see you soon,
Your friends at Hallmark

Your privacy is our priority. Click the "Privacy and Security" link at the bottom of this E-mail to view our policy.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
BUSINESS INVESTMENT‏
From:  martin mandela (martinmandela_896321@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 22, 2009 4 :56: 53 PM 
To:   


                                     BUSINESS INVESTMENT



Dear ,   

I am Mr. Martin Mandela a South Africa Citizen and I am contacting you with divine confidence for your assistance in investing in your country.I'm interested in the Manufacturing,Importation/ Exportation of Rod/pipe fittings or in construction as the case may be,but if there is any investment plans that you think will be rather profitable,please don't hesitate to let me know.    

For your assistance to my proposal I will be offering you 25% of the fund which will be invested in your country.    

I am in UK/LONDON for now and shall be waiting to hear from you.Please Do forward me your direct contact number for further telephone conversations and for better understanding. 
I can be reached on my personal mobile number in London for more discusion: +44-70 31749470.
Please kindly contact me withthis email address martinmandela02@gmail.com

I will be waiting for your urgent response. 
Best Regards,   

Mr. Martin Mandela

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
BUSINESS INVESTMENT‏
From:  martin mandela (martinmandela_900008@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 22, 2009 4:42:50 PM 
To:   


                                     BUSINESS INVESTMENT



Dear ,   

I am Mr. Martin Mandela a South Africa Citizen and I am contacting you with divine confidence for your assistance in investing in your country.I'm interested in the Manufacturing,Importation/ Exportation of Rod/pipe fittings or in construction as the case may be,but if there is any investment plans that you think will be rather profitable,please don't hesitate to let me know.    

For your assistance to my proposal I will be offering you 25% of the fund which will be invested in your country.    

I am in UK/LONDON for now and shall be waiting to hear from you.Please Do forward me your direct contact number for further telephone conversations and for better understanding. 
I can be reached on my personal mobile number in London for more discusion: +44-70 31749470.
Please kindly contact me withthis email address martinmandela02@gmail.com

I will be waiting for your urgent response. 
Best Regards,   

Mr. Martin Mandela

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Treat As Urgent‏
From:  solomon elih (solomonelih.0012@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 22, 2009 1 :32: 11 PM 
To:   

Treat As Urgent 

Dear Patner,

I am Mr.Solomon Elih,Staff of (Banque De L'Habitat Au BHBF) in Burkina faso. I would like you to indicate your interest to receive the transfer of $12.5 Million Dollars. I will like you to stand as the next of kin to my late client whose account is presently dormant for claims. Please once you are interested kindly send me the following details information below,

(1)Your.full name:...............
(2)Your.Resident address:.............
(3)Your.Private Phone:...............
(4)Your.Country :................
(5)Your.Occupation:..............
(6)Your.Age:.........

Regards.
Mr.Solomon Elih.
Tel:0022675267976

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I NEED YOUR ASSISTANCE‏
From:  Kazim Zongo (kazim_zongo20@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 22, 2009 10:26:31 AM 
To:  .com 

Vous êtes invité ::   I NEED YOUR ASSISTANCE 
Par votre hôte:   Kazim Zongo 

Date:   mardi 22 septembre 2009  
Heure:   8h 00 - 9h 00  (GMT+00:00)  
Rue:   Dear Friend, I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise as we never met before. I am Mr.KAZIM ZONGO, Auditing andzAccounting section of Bank of African(B.O.A).I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of twelve million five hundred Thousand united state dollars ($12.5 USD) Immediately to your account. The fund has been dormant (in-active) for 10 years in our Bank here without any body coming for it. I want to release the fund to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer Mr. Andreas Schranner (the owner of the account) who died a long with his supposed next of kin in air crash since on 31st July 2000. I don't want the fund to go into our Bank treasury as an abandoned fund, so this is the reason why I contacted you, so that my Bank will release the fund to you as the nearest person to the deceased customer. For more informations about the crash you can visit this site:http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interested. Upon receipt of your reply, I will give you more details regarding this transaction and also note that you will have 40% of the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business. And also after the funds has been transfered into your bank account you will take 10% out as a compensation for the expenses you will make in this transaction and 50% is for me. I need to hear from you urgent so that I will give you more information regarding this transaction.1. SEND YOUR FULL NAME 2. PHONE AND FAX NUMBER 3. AGE.Waiting for your urgent response so that we will starts immediately. Best Regards, Mr.KAZIM ZONGO  

Viendrez-vous ?   Répondre à cette invitation 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Tous droits réservés. | Conditions d'utilisation | Données personnelles

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Desired Lawfirm‏
From:  Nippon Steel Co.. (madven@cox.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 22, 2009 2:24:53 AM 
To:   

 Dear Desired Lawfirm, Please confirm the receipt of this mail if you are in a position to represent on our company in matters of delinquent accounts. We contact you to represent our company after a careful review of your profile. We are of the opinion that you represent us in North America and other part  of America/Canada in order for us to recover monies due to our organization by our America/Canada clients. In order to achieve these objectives a good and reputable law firm like yours will be required to handle this service. Please advice once you take in this  issue. Once more thank you for taking time from your busy schedule to read this mail. Yours truly, Shoji MuneokaRepresentative Director and PresidentNippon Steel Corporation6-3, Otemachi 2-chome, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo 100-8071, Japannippon-steel-corporation@discuz.org

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BRITISH HIGH COMMISSIONS ABUJA.‏
From:  LINDA TRAVIS (scam_notice023451@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 21, 2009 7:58:13 PM 
To:   

Zakari Maimalari Street Cadastral Zone AO, Central Business District, Abuja.Private : scam_notice023451@btinternet.com   Attention Beneficiary,  The British High Commission in Nigeria, Benin Republic,Ghana and Burkina faso,South Africa,Togo,Senegal In collaboration with UK(London) Anti-Crime Squad received a report of scam against you and other British/US citizens and Malaysia,Etc.whom the country of Nigeria/Benin, Burkina faso, Ghana And UK(London)Anti-Crime Squad have recompensed you due to meeting held with Four countries Government and the world high commissions against fraud activities by the Four country Citizens.Your name was among those scammed as listed by the Nigeria Financial Intelligent Unit (NFIU



A compensation has been issued out in ATM DEBIT CARD to all the affected victims and has been already in distribution to all the bearers. Your ATM CARD was among those that was reported undelivered as at last Friday and we wish to advise you to see to the instructions of the Committee to make sure you receives your ATM CARD immediately for your usage.  According to the number of applicants at hand,184 Beneficiaries has been paid, half of the victims are from the United States,we still have more 37 left to be paid the compensations of ($1,000,000.00 USD) One Million United State Dollar's each. Your particulars was mentioned by one of the Syndicates who was arrested as one of their victims of the operations,you are hereby warned not to communicate or duplicate this message to him for any reason whatsoever as the U.S. secret service is already on trace of the other criminals. So keep it secret till they are all apprehended.Other victims who have notbeen contacted can submit their application as well for scrutiny and possible consideration.   NFIU further told us that the use of Nigeria Couriers and the Benin was abolished due to interception activities noticed in the above mentioned courier services in Benin,Nigeria and Ghana and thereby have made a concrete arrangement with the DHL Courier Company for a safe delivery to your door-step once the beneficiary meets up the demand of the conveyance.  We advise that you do the needful to make sure the NFIU dispatches your recompense on Friday. You are assured of the safety of your ATM CARD and availability and be advised that you should stop further contacts with all the fake lawyers and security companies who in collaboration scammed you.get back to me immediately to check if the delivery date suits you.  Since the Federal Bureau of Investigation is involved in this transaction, you have to be rest assured for this is 100% risk free it is our duty to protect the American Citizens and other europ countrie's worldwide. All I want you to do is to contact Mr John Simmon via email, for their requirements to proceed regarding the delievery of your Atm Card,which will cost you $275.00 only.So your files would be updated after which he will send the payment informations which you'll use in making payment of $275.00 via Western Union Money Transfer or Money Gram Transfer for the Delievery of your Atm Card,after you make the payment,The delivery of your Atm Card will be effected to your designated home address without any further delay.  You are advised to send also your direct mobile or telephone number for easier communication. You are to contact Mr John Simmons Consular/Diplomat BRITISH HIGH COMMISSION ABUJA,with the information below,for the release of your fund. Contact Person : John SimmonsZakari Maimalari Street Cadastral Zone AO, Central Business District, Abuja. Email : bcommission62@live.com , britishcomision@peoplepc.com Re-Confirm your details. 1. SURNAME2. OTHER NAMES3. PHONE AND FAX NUMBERS4. ADDRESS5. AMOUNT TO BE CLAIMED. You are to contact directly the office of the Consular at: bcommission62@live.com,britishcomision@peoplepc.co  m Yours in Service, Linda TravisSecretary to the Consular/Diplomat BRITISH HIGH COMMISSIONS ABUJA.  Note: Do disregard any email you get from any impostors or offices claiming to be in possesion of your ATM CARD, you are hereby adviced only to be in contact with Mr. John Simmon of the ATM CARD CENTRE who is the rightful person to deal with in regards to your ATM CARD PAYMENT and forward any emails you get from impostors to this office so we could act upon and commence investigation.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CAN YOU BE TRUSTED?‏
From:  Sfc. Donald Williams (jdlink9232@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 21, 2009 3:16:48 PM 
To:   

HOW ARE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY? HOPE ALL IS WELL. MY NAME IS (SFC 1ST CLASS) DONALD WILLIAMS;I AM AN AMERICAN SOLDIER, sERVING IN THE MILITARY WITH THE ARMY’S 3RD INFANTRY DIVISION. WITH A VERY DESPERATE NEED FOR ASSISTANCE, I HAVE SUMMED UP COURAGE TO CONTACT YOU. I FOUND YOUR CONTACT PARTICULARS IN AN ADDRESS JOURNAL. I AM SEEKING YOUR KIND ASSISTANCE TO MOVE THE SUM OF($8 MILLION U.S. DOLLARS) EIGHT MILLION UNITED STATES DOLLARS TO YOU IN YOUR COUNTRY, AS FAR AS I CAN BE ASSURED THAT MY SHARE WILL BE SAFE IN YOUR CARE UNTIL I COMPLETE MY SERVICE HERE. SOURCE OF MONEY: SOME MONEY IN VARIOUS CURRENCIES WERE DISCOVERED IN BARRELS AT A FARMHOUSE NEAR ONE OF SADDAM’S OLD PALACES IN TIKRIT-IRAQ DURING A RESCUE OPERATION, AND IT WAS AGREED BY STAFF SPC. DANIEL COLLIER AND I THAT SOME PART OF THIS MONEY BE SHARED AMONG BOTH OF US BEFORE INFORMING ANYBODY ABOUT IT SINCE BOTH OF US SAW THE MONEY FIRST. 

THIS WAS QUITE AN ILLEGAL THING TO DO, BUT I TELL YOU WHAT? NO COMPENSATION CAN MAKE UP FOR THE RISK WE HAVE TAKEN WITH OUR LIVES IN THIS HELL HOLE. OF WHICH MY BROTHER IN-LAW WAS KILLED BY A ROAD SIDE BOMB LAST TIME.YOU WILL FIND THE STORY OF THIS MONEY ON THE WEB ADDRESS BELOW;http://news.bbc...co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/2988455.stm THE ABOVE FIGURE WAS GIVEN TO ME AS MY SHARE, AND TO CONCEAL THIS KIND OF MONEY BECAME A PROBLEM FOR ME, SO WITH THE HELP OF A BRITHISH CONTACT WORKING HERE, AND HIS OFFICE ENJOY SOME IMMUNITY, I WAS ABLE TO GET THE PACKAGE OUT TO A SAFE LOCATION ENTIRELY OUT OF TROUBLE SPOT. 

HE DOES NOT KNOW THE REAL CONTENTS OF THE PACKAGE, AND BELIEVES THAT IT BELONGS TO A BRITHISH/AMERICAN MEDICAL DOCTOR WHO DIED IN A RAID HERE IN IRAQ, AND BEFORE GIVING UP, TRUSTED ME TO HAND OVER THE PACKAGE TO HIS FAMILY. I HAVE NOW FOUND A VERY SECURED WAY OF GETTING THE PACKAGE OUT OF IRAQ TO YOUR COUNTRY FOR YOU TO PICK UP, AND I WILL DISCUSS THIS WITH YOU WHEN I AM SURE THAT YOU ARE WILLING TO ASSIST ME,AND I BELIEVE THAT MY MONEY WILL BE WELL SECURED IN YOUR HAND BECAUSE YOU HAVE FEAR OF GOD. I WANT YOU TO TELL ME HOW MUCH YOU WILL TAKE FROM THIS MONEY FOR THE ASSISTANCE YOU WILL GIVE TO ME. ONE PASSIONATE APPEAL I WILL MAKE TO YOU IS NOT TO DISCUSS THIS MATTER WITH ANYBODY, SHOULD YOU HAVE REASONS TO REJECT THIS OFFER, PLEASE AND PLEASE DESTROY THIS MESSAGE AS ANY LEAKAGE OF THIS INFORMATION WILL BE TOO BAD FOR US SOLDIER’S HERE IN IRAQ.I DO NOT KNOW HOW LONG WE WILL REMAIN HERE, AND I HAVE BEEN SHOT, WOUNDED AND SURVIVED TWO SUICIDE BOMB ATTACKS BY ! THE SPECIAL GRACE OF GOD, THIS AND OTHER REASONS I WILL MENTION LATER HAS PROMPTED ME TO REACH OUT FOR HELP,I HONESTLY WANT THIS MATTER TO BE RESOLVED IMMEDIATELY, PLEASE CONTACT ME AS SOON AS POSSIBLE VIA E-MAIL WHICH IS MY ONLY WAY OF COMMUNICATION GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. 

SFC.DONALD WILLIAMS.
3RD INFANTRY DIVISION

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CONGRATULATION!‏
From:  mikel luga (mikel-luga95@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 21, 2009 1 :56: 35 PM 
To:   

FROM: THE DESK OF THE CO-ORDINATOR, National Lottrey Sweeptake PROMOTIONS/PRIZE AWARD DEPARTMENT. MICROSOFT CORPORATION WORLD LOTTERY UNITED KINGDOM.61-70 Southampton Row,Bloomsbury London . United Kingdom WC1B 4AR.ELECTRONIC MAIL AWARD 

WINNING NOTIFICATION. 




AWARD PRESENTATION CENTER: 


UNITED KINGDOM. 



    WINNING NOTIFICATION!        

Reference No:............. ILP/HW/AF. 

Batch No:........... 006/5432/AF/07. 

Ticket Number:..............SPL/382647/MA. 



  Dear Lucky Winner No.5, 

We the National Internet Lottrey Sweeptake, MICROSOFT COOPERATION MANAGEMENT WORLDWIDE are pleased to inform you of our this year's winners of our annual National Electronic Email Promotion. conducted in AFRICA BEING THE HOST OF THE EVENT FOR THIS PRESENT YEAR MEGA JACKPOT LOTTO WINNING PROGRAMS HELD ON 15th september  2009. ticket number: SPL/382647/MA. WINNER NO: 5 with REFERENCE NO: ILP/HW/AF. and BATCH NO: 006/5432/AF/07. which subsequently won you lottery in the 2nd category of file You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of, US$850,000,00.   (EIGHT HUNDRED AND FIFTHY THOUSAND.USD DOLLARS) . 



All participants in this lottery program were selected randomly through a computer ballot system, drawn from 85.000.000 individual email addresses from all search engines.Your e-mail address was picked by the automated computer ballot system, which has been programed for this random selection. This has eventually qualified you for the Winning.This promotional program takes place annually, and is promoted and sponsored by eminent personalities, Sultan of Brunei, Bill Gates of Microsoft Inc.With the support of European corporate companies and organizations to encourage the use of Internet and computers worldwide. 



Please contact MR PETER SAMUEL In africa ( Vietnam )  

 for your claim with the following details below to enable the speedy evaluation and processing of your winning. 

1.Your Full Name:...........
2.Your Age:.................
3.Your Sex:.................
4.Your Address:.............
5.Your Phone:...............
6.Your Country:.............
7.Your Email:...............
8.Your Ticket Number........
9.Your Batch Number........ 

10.Refrence Number............ 



Please 

Contact Your Claims Agent Office: 

Name: MR PETER SAMUEL 

Email : petersamuel@sify.com 





Remember, all prize money must be claimed not later than the 15th october 2009. All funds not Claimed on or before the fixed date will be returned as Unclaimed and donated to charity organizations in africa . 

Congratulations, once more from the entire Management and Staff of Microsoft Cooperation to all our lucky winners this year. Thank you for being part of this promotional lottery program. Our special thanks and gratitude to Bill Gate of Microsoft and all his Associates for alliviating poverty round the World. 


We advice that you adhere strictly to these procedures to avoid disqualifications and subsequent cancellation.The above detailed information will be absolutely necessary to facilitate the process of your winning .Once again!  please Note that this winning is valid for one month and failure to issue claims after this period, your money will be automatically vold.

Congratulations!     


Sincerely, 

Mikel Luga 

Microsoft Mega Jackpot Lottery.
Lottery Zonal co-ordinator.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
ON TRUST‏
From:  Mr Diara Joseph (diarajoseph95@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 21, 2009 10:47:53 AM 
To:

我有新的電郵地址！ 

你現可電郵給我：diarajoseph95@yahoo.com.hk



- Dear Friend, I am sending you this e-mail letter because of its urgency, secondly in the next few months from now I will be retiring from active government service and I want to use this fund stated below for investment purposes in your country through your able assistance. I know that this not the legal way of contacting you for a business relationship of this magnitude. But sorry I have to take this step based on the urgency of what I needed from you. I am Mr. Joseph Diara,The former personal assistant to the late wife of the past president of the federal republic of Nigeria Mrs. Stella Obasanjo who died in Spain after surgery. I am in possession of her contract money of US$28.3MILLION, this fund is currently in the custody of our paying bank (Central Bank Of Nigeria) awaiting immediate claim. I have concluded every arrangement to make you claim this fund as the contractor/Beneficiary who executed the contract at the child welfare Fund housing estate and computer institute in Abuja awarded to her by her husband the former president. Please, If you are serious and interested in handling this transaction from your end, Do notify me by email now to enable me advise you on how to proceed. Note that there is no risk attached in this transaction. Send your response to mr.diarajoseph@yahoo.com.hk yours Sincerely, Mr. Joseph Diara

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend‏
From:  fattah abdul (fattahabdul594001@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 21, 2009 8:03:27 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend

     This Message Might Meet You In Utmost Surprise. However, It's Just My Urgent Need For Foreign Partner That Made Me To Contact You For This Transaction. I Am A Banker By Profession And Currently Holding The Post Of Foreign Remittance In Our Bank. I Have The Opportunity Of Transferring The Left Over Funds ($12.5.Million.Usd) Of One Of My Bank Clients Who Died Along With His Entire Family In Plane Crash On 31Th July 2000.You Can Confirm The Geniuses Of The Deceased Death.

Hence, I Am Inviting You For A Business Deal Where This Money Can Be Shared Between Us In The Ratio Of 50/40 / 10% For Any income expenses that will come During the transfer, If You Agree To My Business Proposal. Further Details Of The Transfer Will Be Forwarded To You As Soon As I Receive Your Retun mail Have A Great Day.You Call Me On My Private Line (00226 75 35 70 30).thanks.

Yours,
Mr Fattah Abdul. The Bill Exchange Manager Of (BANK OF AFRICA) (BOA).

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

U.S. Department of State‏
From:  us_visa (us_visa@hargray.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 20, 2009 12 :52: 04 PM 
To:   

DIVERSITY VISA LOTTERY.STATE.GOVU.S. Department of State2201 C Street NW,Washington, DC 20520, USA.www.dvlottery.state.gov From: The Co-Coordinator Dear Winner, Congratulations! You have been selected as one of the lucky winners on our internet screening machine, DV-2009-2010 USA National Visa Lottery Program 2009.  Its our pleasure to congratulate you on your success in the America DV-2009-2010 VISA LOTTERY GREENCARD. Your visa lottery winner & case number identity is  MM-2009XZX923880 and your serial net visa passport with us SNVPh700IU in this respect. 




Your Visa winning/case number is: MM-2009XZX923880. Your visa type permits you to travel with your family. Your visa duration is 10 years multiple entry to  the United States and it is renewable upon expiration and it permits you to work, study and own properties in the United States. Your selection as a winner  entitles you to $100,000 (One Hundred Thousand Dollar) which will be made available to you upon your arrival in the United States. The visa gives you an  opportunity to apply for and acquire a United States of America citizenship green card while residing in the United States of America. YOU SHOULD CONTACT THE AGENT ASSIGNED TO HANDLE YOUR VISA DOCUMENTATIONS. HE WILL GUIDE YOU THROUGH YOUR VISA AND FLIGHT TICKET DOCUMENTS PROCESSING. HIS  CONTACT DETAILS ARE LISTED BELOW. Mr. Paul Williams (LLB) Email: usa_visa@mail2Usa.com Phone: +447035986005  DISCLAIMER : This e-mail is for the intended recipient only If you have received it by mistake please let us know by reply and then delete it from your system; access,  disclosure, copying, distribution or reliance on any of it by anyone else is prohibited. If you as intended recipient have received this e-mail incorrectly, please notify the sender (via e-mail) immediately.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

*****SPAM***** PAYMENT-ATM411‏
From:  MR RICHARD EZE (googodonly@chefmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 20, 2009 12:50:55 PM 
To:   

ATM INTERNATIONAL CREDIT SETTLEMENT 

OFFICE OF THE DIRECTOR OF OPERATION 

OFFICE OF THE PRESIDENCY 

OCEANIC BANK (PLC ) OF NIGERIA 


ATTENTION HONORABLE BENEFICIARY 


THIS IS TO OFFICIALLY INFORM YOU THAT WE HAVE VERIFIED YOUR CONTRACT INHERITANCE FILE AND FOUND OUT THAT WHY YOU HAVE NOT RECEIVED YOUR PAYMENT IS BECAUSE YOU HAVE NOT FULFILLED THE OBLIGATIONS GIVEN TO YOU IN RESPECT OF YOUR CONTRACT/INHERITANCE PAYMENT. 


SECONDLY WE HAVE BEEN INFORMED THAT YOU ARE STILL DEALING WITH THE NONE OFFICIALS IN THE BANK ALL YOUR ATTEMPT TO SECURE THE RELEASE OF THE FUND TO YOU. WE WISH TO ADVISE YOU THAT SUCH

AN ILLEGAL ACT LIKE THIS HAVE TO STOP IF YOU WISHES TO RECEIVE YOUR PAYMENT SINCE WE HAVE DECIDED TO BRING A SOLUTION TO YOUR PROBLEM. RIGHT NOW WE HAVE ARRANGED YOUR PAYMENT THROUGH OUR SWIFT CARD PAYMENT CENTER ASIA PACIFIC, THAT IS THE LATEST INSTRUCTION FROM MR. PRESIDENT,UMARU MUSA YAR'ADUA (GCFR) PRESIDENT FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA AND FEDERAL MINISTRY OF FINANCE. 


THIS CARD CENTER WILL SEND YOU AN ATM CARD WHICH YOU WILL USE TO WITHDRAW YOUR MONEY IN ANY ATM MACHINE IN ANY PART OF THE WORLD,BUT THE MAXIMUM IS ONE THOUSAND FIVE HUNDRED DOLLARS PER DAY, SO IF YOU LIKE TO RECIEVE YOUR FUND THIS WAY PLEASE LET US KNOW BY CONTACTING THE CARD PAYMENT CENTER AND ALSO SEND THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION TO HIM IN ORDER HIM TO PROCEED IMMEDIATELY: 


1. FULL NAME_________________ 

2. PHONE AND FAX NUMBER_________________ 

3. ADDRESS WERE YOU WANT THEM TO SEND 

THE ATM CARD TO(P.O BOX NOT ACCEPTABLE)_________________ 

4. YOUR AGE AND CURRENT OCCUPATION_________________ 

5. A COPY OF YOUR IDENTIFICATION _________________ 


HOWEVER, KINDLY FIND BELOW THE CONTACT PERSON: 


DR JAMES UGO. 

DIRECTOR ATM DEPARTMENT CENTRE 

(OCEANIC BANK INTERNATIONAL PLC) 

TELEPHONE:+234-8068694458 

EMAIL ::o: ceanicplcatm@sify.com


THE ATM CARD PAYMENT CENTER HAS BEEN MANDATED TO ISSUE OUT $8,300,000.00 AS PART PAYMENT FOR THIS FISCAL YEAR 2009. ALSO FOR YOUR INFORMATION, YOU HAVE TO STOP ANY FURTHER COMMUNICATION WITH ANY OTHER PERSON(S) OR OFFICE(s) TO AVOID ANY HITCHES IN RECEIVING YOUR ATM PAYMENT. 

FOR ORAL DISCUSSION, I CAN BE REACHED ON OR EMAIL ME BACK AS SOON AS YOU RECEIVE THIS IMPORTANT MESSAGE FOR FURTHER DIRECTION AND ALSO UPDATE ME ON ANY DEVELOPMENT FROM THE ABOVE MENTIONED OFFICE. 

NOTE THAT BECAUSE OF IMPOSTORS, WE HEREBY ISSUED YOU OUR CODE OF CONDUCT, WHICH IS (ATM-411) SO YOU HAVE TO INDICATE THIS CODE WHEN CONTACTING THE CARD CENTER BY USING IT AS YOUR SUBJECT. 


BEST REGARDS, 

MR RICHARD EZE 

SPECIAL ADVISER TO THE PRESIDENT 

FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONFIRMATION LETTER FROM THE UK NATIONAL LOTTERY.‏
From:  Office letter (ukloto2009@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 22, 2009 9 :34: 31 AM 
To:   



Office of the United Kingdom
United Kingdom,S-378
New York, NY 10017
Ref No: UN L/345436798
batch no:4356453423/213
Date:22/09/2009

Dear Winner (UN L/ 345436798),

CONFIRMATION LETTER FROM THE UK NATIONAL LOTTERY.

UK National Lottery wishes to inform you of the results of
the E-mail address ballot lottery international program by United
Nations held on 31ST AUGUST, 2009. Your email account have been picked as a winner of 640,000.00 (SIX HUNDRED AND FORTY THOUSAND POUNDS STERLING).


This results is now released to you on 22 SEPTEMBER, 2009.and your email address attached in the A Category. All email addresses were selected through a computer ballot system in which your email address was selected as one of the lucky winners.


Your lucky number is ::(: 3) (6) (19) (22) (16) .and bonus ball
number .(29).


Be advised to keep your winning information confidential {VERY
SECRET}until your claims has been processed and your money remitted to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program by fraudulent and scammers.

All winning must be claimed not later than 30TH OCTOBER 2009. After this date all unclaimed funds will be returned to the UK LOTTERY as unclaimed.

Please note in order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications
please remember to quote your reference number in all correspondence.

You are therefore advised to contact UK LOTTERY CONSULTANCY


Name: REVEREND VICTOR CATER
Email:revvictorcater@yahoo.com

For the processing of your winning immediately please fill the form
below and submit to your claims agent


Email:revvictorcater@yahoo.com

CLAIMS VERIFICATION FORM

FULL NAMES OF
BENEFICIARY:
CONTACT ADDRESS:
CITY/STATE:
COUNTRY:
NATIONALITY:
MARITAL STATUS:
DATE OF BIRTH:
SEX:
AGE:
OCCUPATION:
TELEPHONE:
EMAIL:
DATE:
WINNER REF:
BATCH NUMBER:

Our agent will immediately commence the process to facilitate the
release of your funds as soon as you contact him.

Congratulations once again on your winning & Thank you for being part of
our promotional lottery program.


Sincerely,
Mr. Larry Smith
Lottery Coordinator
For United Nations Lottery



Copyright © 2009 United Nations Lottery Inc. All rights reserved

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Mutual Investment‏
From:  Frank Chikane (27frank9@googlemail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 21, 2009 9:54:51 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 From Fran...pdf (9.7 KB)  


  Please go through the investment proposition and I will really appreciate it if you can send me a message indicating your interest or not.   Yours Truly,  Frank Chikane  __________________________________________________  Do You Yahoo!?Tired of spam? Yahoo! Mail has the best spam protection around http://mail.yahoo.com 
From: Frank Chikane
Email: frank_chikane@yahoo.com.hk
I know that this will come to you as a surprise since we don’t know each other before. For the
purpose of introduction, I am The Former Presidency Director-General, in South Africa. After due
deliberation , I decided to contact you for your assistance in standing as benefactor to the sum of
US$30.5Million (Thirty Million, Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars) equivalent
because, I and two other colleagues are currently in need of a silent foreign partner whose identity
we can use to transfer the said sum. This fund accrued legitimately to us as commission from
foreign contracts with Department of Mining & Energy through our private connections.
The fund is presently waiting to be remitted from South Africa to any overseas beneficiary
confirmed by us as associate/receiver. By virtue of our positions as civil servants in my country,
we cannot acquire this money in our names. Because as high placed civil servants, we are not
allowed by the civil service code of conduct to own or operate bank accounts outside of our shores.
On the other hand, it is not safe for us to keep the money here due to unstable political
environment. I have been mandated as a matter of trust by my colleagues, to look for an overseas
silent partner who could work with us to facilitate transfer of this fund for our mutual benefit,
hence the reason for this email. What I am requesting from you is:
(1) to be our silent partner and receive the funds as the sole benefactor to the contract amount
which we shall secure all legal documentation to authenticate our claim.
(2) Provide a private telephone and fax number for easy communication under your control .
(3)Receive the funds as the beneficiary, take out your commission after tax and keep the rest of the
money until I arrive there to meet you after the transfer is completed.
My proposal is that after you receive the funds, it would be shared as follows: (1) 15% to you as
commission for your co-operation and assistance in facilitating the transfer, while the remaining
85% belongs to me and two colleagues. You will be free to take out your commission immediately
after the money hits your country. Since our objective is to invest the money in a foreign country,
it would be appreciated if you could also help us with advices and direction on investing into
profitable/lucrative ventures in your country for an additional 3%. However, this is optional, and if
it is not convenient for you to further assist us with investing the money, we can end our
cooperation after you make available to us our part of the money.
The transaction, although discrete, is legitimate and the money will be transferred successfully
with all necessary back-up official documents showing legitimate source/origin of fund. The
transfer will be affected within a period not longer than two weeks as soon as we reach an
agreement and you furnish me with a suitable response indicating your interest for processing the
transfer. I plead with you on one issue, whether you are interested or not, kindly do not expose this
information to any one else. I confirm that the transaction is legitimate and without any risks either
to us or yourself. Please, give me your response immediately by return mail through my alternate
email: frank_chikane@yahoo.com.hk
Yours Truly,
Frank Chikane.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM UNITED NATIONS ORGANIZATON REGARDING YOUR FUND IN NIGERIA.?‏
From:  UNITED NATIONS ORGANIZATION (robinsanders@live.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 20, 2009 8:29:00 PM 
To:   

EMAIL TRANSMISSION 
TO: BENEFICIARY 
FROM: UNITED NATIONS ORGANIZATION, 
FBI DIRECTOR . 
ATTN: Beneficiary, 

There is an issue with the World Bank Creditors in the amount of $5 Million usd directed in cash credited to file KTU/ 9023118308/03,at the Owner of this email address which has now been reverted to the federal reserve bank of america a couple of hours ago due to the Recent Homeland Security Act which prevented large sum of money. 

In view of several efforts already made by us to contact you for the following reasons based on the new account submitted to this office on your behalf. 

(1) My Office desks have just received a sworn affidavit from Mr. RAINER HESSE of Germany to re-route your payment( $ 5 M usd) into a new bank account number as stated "VACAP" Federal Credit Union, 1700 Robin Hood Road,Richmond, VA 23220.Account number 32501.of Mr. RAINER HESSE.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
BMW E- mail Selection Contact<bmwnotes@informaticos.com>‏
From:  Condon, Cheryl (CONDONC@Elms.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 20, 2009 8:29:45 AM 
To:   

THE BMW AUTOMOBILE COMPANY.
22 Garden Close, Stamford,
Lincs, PE9 2YP, London
United Kingdom.

The Board of Directors, members of staff and the International Awareness Promotion Department of the BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you as one of the TEN (10) STAR PRIZE WINNER in this years' BMW Automobile International Awareness Promotion (IAP) held on 15th September, 2009, in London, United Kingdom. This makes you the proud owner of a brand new BMW X6 35iM, M Sport Saloon car and a cash prize of £750,000.00 GBP (Seven Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great British pounds).

The selection process was carried out through random selection in our Computerized Email Selection System (C.E.S.S.) from a atabase of over a million email addresses from the world wide web. To begin the processing of your prize you are to contact the BMW Claims Agent through the contact details as stated below:

Mr. David Brown
BMW Claims Agent
Tel: (+44) 704-572-5579
E-mail: bmwnote@informaticos.com

Contact him, with your Ticket Number: 5647600545188, Serial Number: BMWP/556543450906 and Reference Number BMW:2551256003/23. You are also advised to provide him with the under listed information along with your reply.Claims Requirements:

1. Names in full: 
2. Address: 
3. Nationality:
4. Age:
5. Occupation:
6. Phone/Fax:
7. Country of Residence:

Winners are advised to keep their winning details/information from the public to avoid fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending the transfer/claim.

Regards,

Mrs(Engr)  Condon Cheryl
Director Of BMW Promotion
THE BMW AUTOMOBILE COMPANY, UK.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Email won ****$500,000USD****‏
From:  Lottery Result (lotto_result192@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 20, 2009 7 :51: 54 AM 
To:   


Congratulations,It is with great pleasure to inform you on emerging as one of our winners in this year Australian International Sweepstakes Promo. This program is conducted annually and you have emerged as one of our winner for this year. Contact immediately for more details on how to claim.

Lottery Claims Officer:
Name: Dr.Henry Morgan
Email: info.office1o@yahoo.com.au
Contact Number:+23480-8264-1910

Contact your agent for details and how to claim your prize of US$500,000.00(Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars)from the Australian Lotto Incorporation and provide him with your telephone number, Batch: 8056490902/188, Ref: GB8701/LPRC ,Winning Numbers: 1-2-26-30-40-21 Kindly forward this notification to your agent using the provided e-mail address above.

Signed,
Management

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

إييه دخل كل محاولات النصب هذه من خلال الإنترنت بقاعة القضايا السياسية
وأحمدك يا رب أنها كلها باللغة الإنجليزية وهذا شئ نفخر به نحن العرب والمصريين بوجه خاص أننا مجتمع شريف ولا يزاول محاولات النصب هذه وهذا يرجع إلى رعاتنا الذين أحسنوا تربية شعوبهم وكانوا لهم خير المثل من نظافة النفس قبل نظافة اليد!

----------


## om faisal

FINAL NOTICE‏
From:  UK National Lotto (notice@national-lottery.eu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 24, 2009 3:21:50 AM 
To:   

   UK NATIONAL LOTTO GROUP 6 William RoadLondon, NW1 3ER UNITED KINGDOM  Reference Number: EUK/2816G61/09 This email is to inform you that your e-mail address has won you a prize of £760,000.00 Great British Pounds in our online promo draws held on Monday, 7th of September, 2009 in London, United Kingdom. Your email address attached to eticket number 027-215-497-162 with serial number 304-920-247 drew the winning numbers 35-54-55-69-76-42 and a bonus number of 38 which subsequently won in the 2nd category for a payout of £760,000.00 GBP. To file your claim, do contact our claims agent via email as given below providing your reference #(same as above), full name, full address, telephone #, nationality & country of residence for due processing and remittance of your prize money.  Agent: Neville M. WoodgateEmail: pwoodgate@national-elottery.eu Tel/Fax ::(: 44)0870-495-5672 Claims processing may take a period between 24 hrs - 72 hrs. Yours truly,Henrik ThelanderOnline Coordinator

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WINNING NOTIFICATION‏
From:  U.K. National Lottery (s-ruley@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 24, 2009 3:28:20 PM 
To:   

The U.K. National Lottery, 
12 Bridge Street, 
Staines Middlesex TW18 4TP, 
United Kingdom. 
Customer Service/Claims Department 
Ref: LSUK/2031/8161/05 
Batch: R3/A312-59 

WINNING NOTIFICATION 

We happily announce to you the recent draw of the UK NATIONAL LOTTERY, online 
Sweepstakes International Program held on  September 20th, 2009 .  
Youre-mail address attached to ticket number: 56475600545 188 with Serialnumber 
5368/02 drew the lucky numbers: 01-14-21-3-35-48 and a bonus number of 24. 
You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of &pound;590,000.00 
(Five Hundred and Ninety Thousand Great British Pounds) in cash credited to file KTU/9023118308/03. 

NOTE:You are to reply to this email below to claim your price. 

Name: Mr Nicholas Wiston 
Phone Number: +447011138619 
EMail:nicholas.wiston001@yahoo.com.hk

You are required to provide the following information for verification 
purposes: 1.Full Name 2.Full Contact Address. 3.Sex . 4.Age. 5.Occupation.  
6.Tel . 7.Country of residence

Congratulations once more and from all members and staff of this program. 
Yours Truly, 

Sir Benjamin A. Spencer, 
Online Lottery Co-ordinator

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
PLEASE GET BACK TO ME IMMEDAITELY‏
From:  MR. JOHNSON DOSSU (djfre542010@yahoo.co.nz)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 24, 2009 8:37:20 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend,

I am Mr. Johnson Dossu, Auditor, with Accounting Department, Ecobank herein Cotonou, Benin Republic. I am writing following an oppurtunity in my office that will be of immense benefit to both of us. I have decided to contact you purely on the personal conviction of trust and confidence that we can co-operate with one another and do a very lucrative business for our mutual benefit.

The Business I am proposing to you is in respect of the sum of US$18,170,000.00(Eighteen Million One Hundred and Seventy Thousand united state dollars Only) deposited in a Dollar account with my bank which belonged to Mr. Omar Hadid a government contractor residing in Iraq who unfortunately lost his life in a bomb blast with his entire family.

You shall read more about the bomb blast and the money on visiting this site.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/2988455.stm

I came across his name in my audit with the bank here and decided to investigate on him and the money knowing he was dead.Since I got the information about this money and bomb blast and the death of our client, I felt bad because from my adequate investigation, I gathered that all his family members were involved in the bomb blast there by living nobody to claim the above mentioned fund. It is against the background of the foregoing,that i have decided to contact you for assistance and partnership, for you to stand as the next of kin to Late Omar Hadid.

Because the banking law and guidelines here stipulates that such money remained after five years, the money will be transferred into banking treasury as unclaimed funds. With your permission this fund will be transferred to your private account abroad as the beneficiary and next of kin to Late Omar Hadid of Iraq .

All proof of claim and necessary documentation will be carefully worked out in your favour and i assure you of 100% risk free involvement and protection. Consequently, if you find this proposal acceptable to you and you wish to assist me, I expect your urgent response and upon receipt of that ,we shall discuss and agree on the disbursement and sharing ratio.

Let me therefore expect your very urgent response through my phone,Please endeavour to include your full name and address, private phone and fax number for our easy communication .

Please keep our dealings very private and confidential whether you are interested or not .As I await your urgent response. Please kindly reply to this letter and as well state your wish in this deal .

Thank you and best regards.

Yours Faithfully,
Mr. Johnson Dossu 

Need mail bonding? Bring all your contacts to Yahoo!Xtra with TrueSwitch

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
MACRO FINANCE LOAN‏
From:  Macro Finance Agency (info@macrofinance.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 24, 2009 7 :22: 52 AM 
To:   

MACRO FINANCE AGENCY
Office: - 923 Finchley Road London NW11
Ref: MFA/76YRES/05/SHYN
Batch: 13/99/1111, Registered No: 1026167.

Dear Sir/Madam

We Offer Private, Commercial and Personal Loans with very Minimal annual Interest Rates as Low as 3% within 1 year to 50 years repayment duration period to any part of the world. We give out loans within the range of $5,000 to $100,000,000 USD. Our loans are well insured, and maximum security is our priority.

Please if you are delighted and interested in our financial offer, do not hesitate to contact us for our service. You will be required to furnish us with the following details to commence processing of your loan.



Full Name:
Gender:
Marital
Contact Address:
City/Zip code:
Country:
Date of Birth:
Amount Needed as Loan:
Loan Duration:
Monthly Income/Yearly Income:
Occupation:
Purpose for Loan:
Phone:
Fax:

In acknowledgment to these details, I will send you a well calculated Terms and Condition which will include options on how you want to receive your loan

Thanks For Your Interest.
Best Regards,
Rev. King Lewis
E-mail: macrofinanceagency04@googlemail.com
Phone: +44 702 404 7587 

Macro Finance Company®

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

e-Winning Notification: Final Notice‏
From:  UK National Lotto (results@national-lottery.eu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 24, 2009 12:57:43 AM 
To:   

   UK NATIONAL LOTTO GROUP 6 William RoadLondon, NW1 3ER UNITED KINGDOM  Reference Number: EUK/2816G61/09 This email is to inform you that your e-mail address has won you a prize of 760,000.00 Great British Pounds in our online promo draws held on Monday, 7th of September, 2009 in London, United Kingdom. Your email address attached to eticket number 027-215-497-162 with serial number 304-920-247 drew the winning numbers 35-54-55-69-76-42 and a bonus number of 38 which subsequently won in the 2nd category for a payout of 760,000.00 GBP. To file your claim, do contact our claims agent via email as given below providing your reference #(same as above), full name, full address, telephone #, nationality & country of residence for due processing and remittance of your prize money.  Agent: Neville M. WoodgateEmail: pwoodgate@national-elottery.eu Tel/Fax: (44)0870-495-5672 Claims processing may take a period between 24hrs - 72 hrs.  Yours truly,Henrik ThelanderOnline Coordinator

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

New Dupty Governor (CBN).‏
From:  Mr. Lamido Sanusi (officemail887644@virgilio.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 24, 2009 12:05:57 AM 
To:   

This is to inform you that we had a meeting today regarding your fund with The President,Finance Minister,The senetors,House of Respresentative and The Central Bank Governor and we came to a conclusion that we have to pay you the sum of $8.3m and the balance will come later.Meanwhile, a woman came to my office few days ago with a letter and some Documents, claiming to be your true representative with the blow information Name: Tina Ray bank name: citi bank Arizona, U.S.A. account number:6503809428 If you are not the one that sent  this woman therefore send us your Address and Tel. no.as soon as you receive this email. call me on my direct telephone number+2348035038506 immediately for more information. Your Immediate Respond Is Urgently Needed. Mr. Lamido SanusiNew Dupty Governor (CBN).

----------


## om faisal

FINAL NOTICE‏
From:  UK National Lotto (notice@national-lottery.eu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 24, 2009 3:21:50 AM 
To:   

   UK NATIONAL LOTTO GROUP 6 William RoadLondon, NW1 3ER UNITED KINGDOM  Reference Number: EUK/2816G61/09 This email is to inform you that your e-mail address has won you a prize of £760,000.00 Great British Pounds in our online promo draws held on Monday, 7th of September, 2009 in London, United Kingdom. Your email address attached to eticket number 027-215-497-162 with serial number 304-920-247 drew the winning numbers 35-54-55-69-76-42 and a bonus number of 38 which subsequently won in the 2nd category for a payout of £760,000.00 GBP. To file your claim, do contact our claims agent via email as given below providing your reference #(same as above), full name, full address, telephone #, nationality & country of residence for due processing and remittance of your prize money.  Agent: Neville M. WoodgateEmail: pwoodgate@national-elottery.eu Tel/Fax ::(: 44)0870-495-5672 Claims processing may take a period between 24 hrs - 72 hrs. Yours truly,Henrik ThelanderOnline Coordinator

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Confirmation Email Lucky No 2-10-18-22-36-4/6‏
From:  Dieter Staeck (dr.dieterstaeck@alice-dsl.de)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 21, 2009 12:58:15 PM 
To:  wins@lotto.nl 

Confirmation Email Lucky No 2-10-18-22-36-4/6
You have won €1,000,000.00 (One Million Euros) in an online Sweepstakes program held on 18th, September 2009 in Amsterdam, Netherlands. Please contact Dhr. Freddy Johan, for your claim on Phone: +31-619-132-987, Email: euromns055@aim.com   It is important to note that your award information was released today with the following particulars attached to it. Below are your Winning Information: Reference No: 15-22-19-47-56, Award No: 16-4-38-37-20, Lucky No: 2-10-18-22-36-4/6, Batch No: 3-12-30-8-42-10, Ticket No: 28-20-15-19-24 2. Please note that the validity period of the winning is 21 working days. Failure to meet the required date your entry will be invalid.
Thanks,
Ashley Hawke,
Promotion Coordinator.
Reply Email: euromns055@aim.com

----------


## om faisal

Confirmation Email Serial N. 3214-07‏
From:  vanderree@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 21, 2009 12 :53: 30 AM 
To:  530@360.be 
Cc:  lots@lott.be 
  1 attachment 
 EUROSJACK...jpg (299.6 KB)  



Confirmation Email Serial N. 3214-07
Contact Person:William Van Rox
TEL: +32-487-576-895 

Reply To Email:eurosmillss2@switched.com
Reference Nr.beg/2551256008/07, Batch N. 14/0115/IP, 
Ticket N.X-3007893284-Z, lucky N. 09-22-37-39-41-49-2-7,
you have won 1,000,000.00 in de Euro million online sweepstakss
program corporations, held 19th of September 2009.
In Bruxelles Belgium. This email was sent to notify you officially
about the award and to advise you to contact the processing office
immediately for claim of de one million Eur,SEE ATTACHMENT FILE FOR FULL DETAILS.
Reply to Email:eurosmillss2@switched.com
Your Full Name & Telephone Number
Note: all winning must be claim not later than 10/10/09.
Congratulations!!!
Benita Meagan Jones P.co


EUROSJACKPOT.jpg

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  U.K. National Lottery (s-ruley@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, September 24, 2009 5 :22: 40 PM 
To:   

The U.K. National Lottery, 
12 Bridge Street, 
Staines Middlesex TW18 4TP, 
United Kingdom. 
Customer Service/Claims Department 
Ref: LSUK/2031/8161/05 
Batch: R3/A312-59 

WINNING NOTIFICATION 

We happily announce to you the recent draw of the UK NATIONAL LOTTERY, online 
Sweepstakes International Program held on  September 20th, 2009 .  
Youre-mail address attached to ticket number: 56475600545 188 with Serialnumber 
5368/02 drew the lucky numbers: 01-14-21-3-35-48 and a bonus number of 24. 
You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of &pound;590,000.00 
(Five Hundred and Ninety Thousand Great British Pounds) in cash credited to file KTU/9023118308/03. 

NOTE:You are to reply to this email below to claim your price. 

Name: Mr Nicholas Wiston 
Phone Number: +447011138619 
EMail:nicholas.wiston001@yahoo.com.hk

You are required to provide the following information for verification 
purposes: 1.Full Name 2.Full Contact Address. 3.Sex . 4.Age. 5.Occupation.  
6.Tel . 7.Country of residence

Congratulations once more and from all members and staff of this program. 
Yours Truly, 

Sir Benjamin A. Spencer, 
Online Lottery Co-ordinator

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attn:Beneficiary/Your Payment Notification.‏
From:  peter williams (mrpeterwilliams59@yahoo.no)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 23, 2009 8:26:44 PM 
To:   

Attn:Beneficiary/Your Payment Notification. 

This is to notify you that after our meeting today with The President,Finance Minister and The Central Bank Governor and we came to a conclusion  that we have to compensate you with the sum of (TWO Million FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND Dollars)$2.5M.,

This paymentwill come Through the CONTINENTAL TRUST BANK LTD, The payment will be  via ATM MASTER CARD METHOD OR CONSIGNMENT CASH PAYMENT delivering METHOD or Bank to Bank Fund Transfer, therefore send :

Your Name.......
Address ..........
Tel.....................

Your  immediate Your respond is urgently needed.  

Mr. Peter Williams.
Email Cantac ::p: eterwilliams@hosanna.net     
Telephone:+229-967-31719     
Director Swift Card/cash Payment (CONTINENTAL TRUST BANK LTD) 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

&#161;Encuentra las mejores recetas
con Yahoo! Cocina!
http://mx.mujer.yahoo.com/cocina/

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
HELLO,‏
From:  Mary Kipkalya (mary_kipkalya2@yahoo.in)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 23, 2009 2 :32: 42 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   HELLO, 
By your host:   Mary Kipkalya 

Date:   Wednesday 23 September 2009  
Time:   11:00 AM - 12:00 PM  (GMT +00:00)  
Address:   Dearest ,I am writing this mail to you with tears and sorrow from my heart.With due respect trust and humanity, i appeal to you to exercise a little patience and read through my letter i feel quite safe dealing with you in this important business having gone through your remarkable profile, honestly i am writing this email to you with pains, tears and sorrow from my heart, i will really like to have a good relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you, i decided to contact you due to the urgency of my situation,My name is Miss. Mary Kipkalya Kones, 23yrs old female and I held from Kenya in West Africa. My father was the former Kenyan road Minister. He and Assistant Minister of Home Affairs Lorna Laboso had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Kericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya. The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10th, June,2008. You can read more about the crash t hrough the below site:http:// edition.cnn. com/2008/ WORLD/africa/ 06/10/kenya. crash/index. html After the burial of my father, my stepmother and uncle conspired and sold my father's property to an italian Expertrate which the shared the money among themselves and live nothing for me. One faithful morning, I opened my father's briefcase and found out the documents which he have deposited huge amount of money in one bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin. I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money for a better life so that I can take care of myself and start a new life, on my arrival, the Bank Director whom I met in person told me that my father's instuction to the bank is that the money would only be release to me when I am married or present a trustee who will help me and invest the money overseas. I am in search of an honest and reliable person who will help me and stand as my trustee so that I will present him to the Bank for transfer of the mo ney to his bank account overseas. I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray my trust. But rather take me as your own sister. Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well I will say that my mind convinc ed me that you may be the true person to help me. Moreso, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my stepmother have threaten to assinate me. The amount is( $5.8 USD )Million United State Dollars, and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso on my arrival, You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country. However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies. It is my intention to compensate you with 20% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment. As soon as I receive your positive respo nse showing your interest I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. Awaiting your urgent and positive response. Please do keep this only to your self for now untill the bank will transfer the fund. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am affraid of my weaked stepmother who has threatened to kill me and have the money alone ,I thank God Today that am out from my country (KENYA) but now In (Burkina Faso) where my father deposited these money with my name as the next of Kin.I have the documents for the claims. Yours Sincerely Mary Kipkalya Kones  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Paul and Lilian Essien This may be an answer to all your prayers‏
From:  Mr.Paul Essien (pa.essien5@yahoo.com.ph)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 23, 2009 10:09:25 AM 
To:   

Compliment,

NOTE: Before you proceed reading this mail,this is true and not one of those mails  you see on the internet,i tell you the gospel truth i only need you to help me so  that we can smile in future,GOD bless you as you read.I am a political activist. I am also a member of my party's executive committee on contracts bases.I got your full  information from Chamber of Commerce and industry on foreign business relations here  in Accra-Ghana.And i believed you must be trustworthy and honest main looking at your profile.

My aim of contacting you is to crave your indulgence to assist us in securing some  funds  abroad for safe keeping which incidentally was kept to help us finance our  elections which  hold on 7th December 2008. Fortunately with my immediate assistance, and contact, we were  able to deposit the money in a Bank security vault pending when the fund would be needed.

We wish to relocate this fund in a foreigner's name to avoid any trace. All I need  from you  is an assurance that you can handle the amount involved (US$19,500,000)  comfortably and that  I can also trust you with this arrangement. Be rest assured  that there is no risk involved  since I have taken care of everything after the  election. I want you to immediately inform  me of your willingness in assisting and  co-operating with us, so that I can send you full  details of this transaction and we will make arrangement and discuss at length on how to  transfer this funds.

NOTE: I know there may be scams and junk mails flying here and there on the internet  but certainly, this is not one. Please do not fail to understand that in spite of all that, opportunities of this kind still abound. If you have ever wished or prayed for  something good to come your way, now I urge you to take this message seriously and  with an open mind. You could never know. This may be an answer to your prayers.So  please give it a benefit of doubt, and with good faith and trust join me and I am  assuring you now that you will never be disappointed.Kindly respond back to me

Yours sincerely,
Paul and Lilian Essien

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Approval Number: BB-44112-NY‏
From:  CITIBANK NEW YORK (ludaversion@yorkbgroup.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 23, 2009 5:09:52 AM 
To:   

New York State 
Citibank (New York State) 
Tel: 1 315-849-1640
Fax: 1 603 687-0839 

File Number: CT-76-BK990
Approval Number: BB-44112-NY

Attention: Beneficiary,

Re-Notification on your Fund Transfer of $30,000,000.00
Working in collaboration with the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) and US Department of Homeland Security, we write to draw your attention to your credit valued at US$30million which received our joint verification and subsequent clearance approval for immediate swift wire transfer into any bank account of your choice or by Certified Bank Draft. We are by this payment advice instructed to inform you to stop further communications with other payment agencies you may have had dealings with in respect of this payment. The reasons are that the money has arrived United States, and there are needs for you to keep off from unscrupulous officials from source who might be doing anything to jeopardize or bring about diversion of your credit or an attempt to frustrate remittance of the above fund into your nominated account.
You are required to provide us with the accurate information to enable us commence with the transfer modalities.
1. Full Name: ..................................................  ............
2. Address: ..................................................  ...............
3. Nationality: ..................................................  ...........
4. Age: .........................Date of Birth: .........................
5. Occupation: ..................................................  ...........
6. Phone: ...............Phone 2: ...................Fax: ...........
7. State of Origin: ......................Country: ........................
We urge you to adhere strictly to details of this final payment notification order and forward to this office the required information to enable prompt payment of your credit.
Sincerely,
Yours Sincerely,
Ronald F. Franklin.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello‏
From:  Mr Bright (mrbrighticb13@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 22, 2009 2:03:55 PM 
To:   

Hello, I am Bright presently working with ICB. Please don't be embarrassed am seeking your help to in order to receive the sum of 3.5Million dollars as result of surfeit profit we made. If you will be so kind enough to grant me the permission,which i will be glad to give the details. I am ready to offer you 50% of the total amount for your input. If you are interested response to: mrbrighticb7@aol.comMobile: +233-540-895-566 RegardsBright.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PARTNERSHIP PROPOSAL‏
From:  Barrister Funsho Ohakwe (Esq.) (funsho.ohakwe@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 22, 2009 12 :11: 14 PM 
To:   

Barr. Funsho Ohakwe (Esq.) 
For: Ohakwe Chambers & Associates 
Address: 110 Johnson Avenue Ikeja 
Lagos Nigeria. 
My name is Barr. Funsho Ohakwe (Esq.), I may have to trouble your sense of personal achievement and reward for an opportunity properly taken advantage of. I wish to notify you again that you were listed as a beneficiary to the total sum of US$5,600,000.00(Five Million Six Hundred Thousand United States Dollars Only) in the intent of the deceased (name now withheld since this is my second letter to you). 
I contacted you because you bear the same last name with my deceased client and therefore I can present you as the beneficiary to the inheritance, since there is no written will from my late client. Our legal services aim to provide you with a complete service as I am prepared to provide you with all the documents required by the holding Bank to enable them release this inheritance funds to you. All the papers work required will be processed in your acceptance of this deal as I am prepared to offer you 40%, 55% for me, while 5% will be set aside for any expenses we pay for during this transaction, that is to say that any money spent during the period of this transaction, will be refunded, once the fund has been transferred into your nominated bank account. I request that you kindly forward to me your letter of acceptance with the below details via my private Email: - (funsho.ohakwe1@gmail.com
Full Name:- 
Full Address:- 
Mobile Number: 
Tel No.:- 
Private Email:- 
Occupation:- 
Date of Birth:-
Your prompt response is highly imperative. 
Yours sincerely, 
Barr. Funsho Ohakwe (Esq.)
This transmission may contain information that is privileged, confidential and exempt from disclosure under applicable law. If you are not the intended recipient, you are hereby notified that any disclosure, copying, distribution, or use of the information contained herein (including any reliance thereon) is STRICTLY PROHIBITED, if you received this transmission in error, please immediately contact the sender and destroy the material in its entirety, Whether is electronic or hard copy format. 
Thank you.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ELECTRONIC MAIL NOTIFICATION‏
From:  UK LOTTO (corabelmason35@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 21, 2009 3:07:59 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 ELECTRONI...doc (225.5 KB)  


ELECTRONIC MAIL AWARD WINNING NOTIFICATION 


From The UK National Lottery 
Office Address: 61-70 Southampton Row, 
Bloomsbury London United Kingdom WC1B 4AR  
Tel/Fax: +44 870 495 3938 
Contact Agent: Mr. Tony Harris E-mail: tonyharris@gala.net
REFERENCE NO: MSW-L/200-26937 
BATCH NO: 2009MARL#L03 
WINNER NO: 5

  Dear Winner,
We are pleased to inform you that your emails/company address has been selected for a cash prize offer as registered member of Internet E-mail user. You have subsequently won the sum of One Million British Pounds [₤1,000,000.00] from the UK National Lottery international email promotion. 

All participants were selected from worldwide websites through our Microsoft computer ballot system drawn from 21,000 names, 3,000 names from each continent (Canada, Asia, Australia, United state, Europe, Middle East, Africa and Oceania, as part of international "e-mail" promotions program, which is conducted annually for prominent ms -word users all over the world, and to encourage the use of internet and alleviate poverty worldwide

As part of our security protocol you are to quote this security code MSW/MAR/XX09, 
REFERENCE NO: MSW-L/200-26937, BATCH NO: 2009MARL#L03 to your claiming agent. 
(Regarding the process to transfer your prize, kindly contact your claim agent immediately with bellow information in Johannesburg South Africa.  
 Contact Claim Agent: Mr. Tony Harris E-mail: tonyharris@gala.net : Telephone: +27 78 122 8286 = Fax: +27 86 613 9261
                                   Provide us with your full details for your payment  
Full Name Surname/First:                                                                            
Telephone Number:                                                                                      
Address/City:                                                                                               
Country Origin:                                                                                           
Occupation:                                                                                                  
Date of Birth:                                                                                               
Gender:                                                                                                       
Email:                                                                                                       
Endeavor to email/fax the agency your full details such as your winning information. 
If you do not contact your claims (AGENT) within 72 hours of this notification, your winning could be revoked. Winners are advised to keep their winning information secret to avoid fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending the transfer/claim by Winner. 
Congratulations once again!!! 
Regards, 
Mrs. Joy Gosselin (Announcement) 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mr. Gordon Brown (PM)
Mr. Evans Cooper [Director]. fill up 
Process

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MY BUSINESS PROPOSAL‏
From:  Vincent Cheng (cc-district-clerk@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 21, 2009 2:38:24 PM 
To:   

 Good Day,  I am Mr. Vincent Cheng Hoi Chuen, GBS, JP Chairman of the Hong Kong and Shanghai Banking Corporation Limited.; I have a sensitive, confidential brief from Hong Kong and I am asking for your partnership in re- profiling funds.  What I require from you is your honest co-operation and I guarantee that this will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you and I from any breach of the law. Please accept my apologies, keep my confidence and disregard this email if you do not appreciate this proposition I have offered you.  All confirmable documents to back up this fund shall be made available to you, as soon as I receive your reply, I shall let you know what is required of you.  Please ensure to reply through my private email at:  cheng_vincent_gr@yahoo.com.hk Regards from,  Vincent Cheng

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr. Sam Montsi‏
From:  Mr. Sam Montsi (mrmontsamsii0220@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 21, 2009 12:02:08 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Urgent Fu...rtf (9.0 KB)  




Kindly view the attached business proposal and respond immediately if you are interested
ECRET/PRIVATE
#20 BOTHA CRESCENT
SAND TON, JOHANNESBURG
SOUTH AFRICA
Tele: 27 -823-927-999
sammntsi132@live.com

I know that this message will come to you as a surprise  since we don't know each other before, but For purpose of introduction. I am Mr. SAM MONTSI the Bank  Manager of Amalgamated Bank of South Africa (ABSA)

There is an account opened in this bank in 2006 and since 2007/2008 no body has operated on this account again. After going through some old files in the records, I discovered that if I do not remit this money out urgently it would be forfeited for nothing.

The owner of this account is Mr. Smith B. Andreas, a foreigner, and a Miner at Kruger Gold Company, a Geologist by profession and he died since 2007. No other person knows about this account or anything concerning it, the account has no other beneficiary and my investigation proved to me very well that his company does not know anything about this account and the amount involved isUS$8.5 Million (eight million five hundred thousand United States Dollars).

I am only contacting you as a foreigner because this money cannot be approved to a local bank here, but can only be approved to any foreign account because the money is in US Dollars and the former owner of the account is Mr. Smith B. Andreas is a foreigner too. I 

know that this message will come to you as a surprise as we don't know ourselves before. We will sign an agreement, but be sure that it is real and a genuine business. Please reply urgent so that I will inform you the next step to take immediately. Send also your private telephone and fax number including the full details of the account to be used for the deposit.
I want us to meet face to face or sign a binding agreement to bind us together so that you can receive this money into a foreign account or any account of your choice where the fund will be safe. And I will fly to your country for withdrawal and sharing and other investments. I am contacting you because of the need to involve a foreigner with foreign account and foreign beneficiary.

I need your full co-operation to make this work fine because the management is ready to approve this payment to any foreigner, who has correct information of this account, which I will give to you later.

if you are able and willing to handle such amount in strictly confidence and trust according to my instructions and advice for our mutual benefit because this opportunity will never come again in my life. I need truthful person in this business because I don't Want to make mistake, I need your strong assurance and trust.

With my position now in the office I can transfer this money to any foreigner reliable account, which you can provide with assurance that this money will be intact pending my physical arrival in your country for sharing.I will destroy all documents of transaction immediately we receive this money leaving no trace to any place.

You can also come to discuss with me face to face after which I will make this remittance in your presence and two of us will fly to your country at least two days ahead of the money going into the account. 

I will apply for annual leave to get visa immediately .I need to hear from you that you are ready to act and receive this fund in your account.
I will use my position and influence to effect legal approvals and onward transfer of this money to your account with appropriate Clearance, Forms of the Ministries and Foreign Exchange Departments.

At the conclusion of this business, you will be given 25% of the total amount, while 70% will be for me, and while 5% will be for expenses both parties might have incurred during the process of transferring.

I look forward to your earliest.
Regards,
Mr. SAM MONTSI
27-823-927-999

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Proposal‏
From:  Mr. Cho Yonggi (cho.yon@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 21, 2009 8:47:00 AM 
To:   




Hello

I am Cho Yonggi, the operations manager of Hang Seng Bank, Hong Kong.

I need your assistance in transferring 20 million dollars out of an account here at my bank. If the transaction is successful, you get to keep 40% of the money and 60% for me.

If you are interested in details, please provide me with your name, address, country, phone number.

Please reply via my private email cho.yonggi@sify.com

I await your response

Cho.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your E-mail Have Been Selected For A Cash Prize {{£600,000.00}}}‏
From:  TOYOTA CAR PROMOTION DEPARTMENT. (Info@toyota.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 20, 2009 11:04:19 PM 
To:   

We are happy to inform you that your email address have emerged a winnerof £600,000.00. and toyota camry car. To fill for your claim, pleasecontact the claims department With the following information. Your Name: () Age: ()Contact address: ()Telephone: ()Occupation: () PresentCountry: ().........................................MR. Martins Steward(VERIFICATION DEPARTMENT MANAGER)Email: toyotacar@w.cnPhone Number: +44703-190-8701+44703-193-4886.........................................Once again CongratulationsMr. Simone D Moreland.

----------


## صالح العوكلي

موضوع غاية في الاهمية والخطورة 
شكرا لطرحه

----------


## om faisal

> إييه دخل كل محاولات النصب هذه من خلال الإنترنت بقاعة القضايا السياسية
> وأحمدك يا رب أنها كلها باللغة الإنجليزية وهذا شئ نفخر به نحن العرب والمصريين بوجه خاص أننا مجتمع شريف ولا يزاول محاولات النصب هذه وهذا يرجع إلى رعاتنا الذين أحسنوا تربية شعوبهم وكانوا لهم خير المثل من نظافة النفس قبل نظافة اليد!


في الواقع
السياسة هي فن النصب
والنذالة والخسة
والسياسي الناجح هو نصاب ممتاز
وكذاب رائع
ولص ظريف

----------


## om faisal

HELLO‏
From:  Senate House® (info@atm.com)  
Sent: Saturday, September 26, 2009 11:39:45 AM 
To:   

  $6.8MILLION USD on an ATM CARD is in your favor .Contact Mrs. Linda Hillswith your NAME,DELIVERY ADDRESS COUNTRY AND PHONE NUMBER.

----------


## om faisal

This email‏
From:  BMW Motors (sofia.gutierrez@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 25, 2009 10:41:02 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP To Claim Contact Mr. Alex Jeferson, BMW Agent Email: bmw.alexjeferson09@svizzera.orgPhone: +447024013629 with RefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09, Name, Country, Age andPhone no.

----------


## om faisal

Cash Prize: 782,000.00GBP‏
From:  UK National Lotto (ealvarad@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 25, 2009 2:46:25 PM 
To:   

UK NATIONAL LOTTO GROUP16, TOLPITS LANE, WATFORD,HERTS WD18 9RN UNITED KINGDOM. Reference #: UK/90G3825H9/08BCash Prize: 782,000.00GBP  Congratulations,This is an e-mail notification to inform you that your e-mail address haswon you a cash prize of 782,000.00GBP on our online sweepstakes promotiondraws held on Tuesday, 24th Sep, 2009 in London, United Kingdom.  Your e-mail address attached to ticket number: 112-0745-810-264 with Serialnumber 0152-12 drew the lucky Numbers: 11-24-14-36-08, and a bonus numberof 18 which subsequently won you the lottery in the 2nd category.  To file for claim, do contact our claims agent via e-mail as given belowproviding your reference #(same as above), full name(s), full address(s),telephone #, nationality & country of residence;  Mr. Paul Wilberte-mail: p.wilbert@elottopromo-uk.com Kindly note that the requested information will be used to process your claimfor due remittance of your prize money. Thus, ensure to provide accuratedetails to avoid complications and ease remittance proceedings.  Congratulations from all members and staffs of this promotion.  Your's Truly,Prof. John Dawson.Online Co-ordinator.

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Dear sir/madam,‏
From:  GOLD DUST (barrado4ng@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 25, 2009 2:43:21 AM 
To:  barrado4ng@yahoo.co.jp 

Dear sir/madam,

I am most grateful to contact your high esteemed company in terms of joint business partnership. I will be most grateful to do business with you and shall herein be referred to as investor whereas you shall be referred to as the investment manager.
Presently, we have a commodity of 500kg of raw Gold dust 22carat / 95+% purity. This product is valued USD$:8,000,000.00 (Eight Million United States Dollars)only.

My main motive of contacting you is for you to act as a mediator between me and the buying company in London. The reason being that I do not want the buying company to have a direct access to the director because if they do know my Director they will have the goods at the rate of USD$16,000 per kg but on my own I have given the company a high rate and they have ccepted to buy but there is absolutely no way i could sale to them without having an agent like you. Be informed that we are to make a huge amount to the tune of USD$:7,000,000.00 as our profit. This money shall be sent to you from the london compant as the agent, thereafter you shall send the principal amount of SD$:8,000,000.00 to my director company;s account which I will provide in due course after your successful conclusion with the buying company in London. 

I, will be most grateful if you could outline on a few questions below for benefit of doubt:-

(A) Apart from your company or field of business, what kind of investment do you suggest and think we can put the funds (our 
profit of USD$:7,000,000.00) into after selling the gold to the london company?

(ANSWER)..........................................  .....................................

(B) How much profit can we make monthly or per annum?
(ANSWER)..........................................  .....................................

(C) What percentage do you require as investment manager?
(ANSWER)..........................................  .........................................
Furthermore, upon the receipt of your acceptance letter,i shall furnish you with the comprehensive information of the buyer in London for onward business relationship with the buyer while i will be here in GHANA my country to guide you on way forward.

May I crave your indulgence to please keep this request for business relationship very confidential as I would not want anything that will dent my reputation as the Personal  Assistant (P.A.) to the Director and CEO of the company. I also want to assure you that your interest will be utmostly protected.

We look forward to your immediate response and as well count on your maximum cooperation.
Adre.

----------


## om faisal

This email‏
From:  BMW Motors (sofia.gutierrez@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 25, 2009 10:18:06 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP To Claim Contact Mr. Alex Jeferson, BMW Agent Email: bmw.alexjeferson09@svizzera.orgPhone: +447024013629 with RefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09, Name, Country, Age andPhone no.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOLD DUST OFFER URGENT REPLY‏
From:  Mussa Ali (assistanceu@hazim.biz)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 26, 2009 9:04:37 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend,  GOLD DUST OFFERWe are a small-scale Gold miners who have come together to upgrade our production through the introduction of modern technology and equipments in Burkina Faso  We have therefore over the month's stock piled 380 kilograms of 22 carats,+++ Alluvial Gold Dust ready for sale to a prospective Foreign buyers to enable us raise the needed Foreign Capital to meet this Target.  We are therefore looking out for a buyer or facilitator who will represent our interest in part of the World. You will adequately reward should you act in any of these capacities As a Facilitator, you will receive 5% of the total invoice sales as your commission. As a buyer you will receive 15% discount on the world market price on the day of purchase.  However the eventual buyer will have to come here in Burkina Faso for the Necessary Arrangements to be signed and also assist the seller in the processing of all exportation Documents. Please do get in touch immediately so that we can proceed if this meet your interest.  The Price is $10.500USD Per kilogram.  Your prompt responds is needed.  Your Sincerely,  Dr. Mussa Ali    Maketing Manager

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I NEED YOUR ASSISTANCE PLEASE.‏
From:  Adams Abadi (adamsabadi90@yahoo.co.nz)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 26, 2009 2:12:11 PM 
To:   

I NEED YOUR ASSISTANCE PLEASE.
FROM:DR ADAMS ABADI
BILL AND EXCHANGE DEPARTMENT, 
BANK OF AFRICA(B.O.A), 
OUAGADOUGOU,BURKINA-FASO. 
Dear friend,

I know that this letter may come to you as a suprise. I got your contact address from the Internet when I was searching for a business partner. My name is DR ADAMS ABADI I am the Bill and Exchange Manager of bank of africa (B.O.A) ,Ouagadouguo Burkina Faso. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of USD$25. Million (TWENTY FIVE MILLION U.S DOLLARS).

In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died along with his wife and children in a plane crash in a year 2000 plane crash happened in america . Since we got information about his death, the bank have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as the next of kin or relation to the deceased,For more informations about the crash you can visit this site: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm

as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him in the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this business proposals to you and release the money to you as next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it because I don't want the money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed Bill.

The request of foreigner in this transaction is necessary because our late customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner. I have agreed that 40% of this money will be for you as foreigner partner in respect to the provision of a foreign account.10% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 50% would be for me, after which I shall visit your country for disbursement according to the percentages indicated.Trusting to hear from you immediately.Kindly update me through my private e_mail adamsabadi90@hotmail.fr 
Yours Sincerely, 
Your&#161;s faithfully, 
DR ADAMS ABADI 


Hungry? Try some spicy marinated chicken fillets for dinner tonight, courtesy of Yahoo!Xtra Food.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

hello dearest‏
From:  vera_dona4@ecunet.org 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 26, 2009 2:08:28 PM 
To:   

How are you ? I guess you are fine and living good. my name is vera a beautiful young girl I find you and i'm interesting to know you and establish a serious relationship with you. I wanna be your friend for first friendship cannot be seen or even be touched, it must be felt within the heart.Hoping you feel just the way i do. Wow! friends are like clothes without them you feel naked!I guess am right.I will tell you more about me, my family and all that maybe necessary in this relationship, If this is okay by you feel free to contact me as to enable us get to know each other better. Have a wonderful day with lot of happiness.best regards

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

hello dearest‏
From:  vera_dona4@ecunet.org 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 26, 2009 1:44:02 PM 
To:   

How are you ? I guess you are fine and living good. my name is vera a beautiful young girl I find you and i'm interesting to know you and establish a serious relationship with you. I wanna be your friend for first friendship cannot be seen or even be touched, it must be felt within the heart.Hoping you feel just the way i do. Wow! friends are like clothes without them you feel naked!I guess am right.I will tell you more about me, my family and all that maybe necessary in this relationship, If this is okay by you feel free to contact me as to enable us get to know each other better. Have a wonderful day with lot of happiness.best regards

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dearest one,‏
From:  Sandra James (sj@uunoert.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 26, 2009 1 :27: 35 PM 
To:  sj@uunoert.com 

Dearest one, I am writing these letters with due respects and with tears since we have not known or met ourselves in person before, Please I am asking for your assistance immediately because I am in a big problem this place. I want to find out if it is possible for you to help me with the request that I am propossing below. I came across your profile and I feel it is highly reputable that is why I pick an interest getting across to you in respect of investment at my disposal and relocating to your country for my security purpose. I will be so glad if you can allow me and lead me to the right channel towards your assistance to my situation now. I would like to use this opportunity to introduce myself to you properly. I am Sandra James 20Yrs from Abidjan(Cote D' Ivoire), the only daughter of Late Micheal James. My father is now late but in his days he was a well known cocoa and gold merchant business man in my country( cote d ivore) , before he was poisoned by his co-business partner.  The main reason why I am contacting you now is to seek your assistance in the area of my future investment and also for a help hand over some huge amount of money in my possession as my inheritance through my late father. This money is Three Million Six Hundred Great British Pounds Sterling ( £3.6 million GBP) and my late father deposited it in one of the banks here in my country Abidjan(Cote D' Ivoire), before he was poisoned and my father also used my name as the solebeneficiary incase of death because I am his only child.  I am now asking you to stand on my behalf as my partner and in time of this claim and investment as well. I have made up my mind to offer you 5% of the total money while the remaining will go into a productive investment.  Please attach your direct and full information as you reply to me. Thanks and remain bless.Miss Sandra James.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Dear respected one,‏
From:  Malik Magda (franktalllnyl@yahoo.com.au)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 26, 2009 11:46:34 AM 
To:   

Dear respected one,

I am Mr. Malik Magda, 23 years, from Egypt. The only child of my parents, Mr and Mrs  Salama, Magda who died in a Swiss plane crash last time killing those on board.

You can check on this site :
http://www.cnn.com/WORLD/9809/swissa...ist/index.html

Please my dear respected one, I am contacting you to help me secure and invest this amount of  $14.6 million US I in herited from my parents. The fund is presently in the custody of a security company in (GHANA) where it was deposited in a consignment by my parents before the death recently that made me seek for this help now. my parents proposed this fund for the establishment of ranch or farm in abroad.

I intend to part 30% of this fund to you.

I pray that the Lord opens your heart to help me out sincerely and you reply me after reading this email. Thank you and may God bless you as you help me.

Mr. Malik Magda

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOLD DUST OFFER URGENT REPLY‏
From:  Mussa Ali (assistanceu@hazim.biz)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 25, 2009 9 :53: 14 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend,  GOLD DUST OFFERWe are a small-scale Gold miners who have come together to upgrade our production through the introduction of modern technology and equipments in Burkina Faso  We have therefore over the month's stock piled 380 kilograms of 22 carats,+++ Alluvial Gold Dust ready for sale to a prospective Foreign buyers to enable us raise the needed Foreign Capital to meet this Target.  We are therefore looking out for a buyer or facilitator who will represent our interest in part of the World. You will adequately reward should you act in any of these capacities As a Facilitator, you will receive 5% of the total invoice sales as your commission. As a buyer you will receive 15% discount on the world market price on the day of purchase.  However the eventual buyer will have to come here in Burkina Faso for the Necessary Arrangements to be signed and also assist the seller in the processing of all exportation Documents. Please do get in touch immediately so that we can proceed if this meet your interest.  The Price is $10.500USD Per kilogram.  Your prompt responds is needed.  Your Sincerely,  Dr. Mussa Ali    Maketing Manager

----------


## om faisal

邀請你:  



This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Good Day!‏
From:  Edith Princess (princess_edith@rocketmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 25, 2009 7 :11: 02 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 



 Good Day! 

(被主持人):   Edith Princess 

日期:   2009年9月25日, 星期五  
時間:   5:00 下午 - 6:00 下午  (GMT +00:00)  
街道:   Good Day! Please I need your help, I want you to assist me and my Brother towards this venture and my dear this is a serious and quick transaction provided you will love and care for me and my money very well after the retrieval of the consignment from the security company. I believe and I know that with the directives from the almighty GOD that you are an honest person and never have you betrayed me when this my money enters into your account. It is very important we know our selves very well before we commence in this business and I wish to remind you that your presence will be needed here in Burkina Faso as my father foreign business partner. Below are also my details:Name in full: Princess Edith Ojogwu. Address: Rue 102 Padua, Bobo Dioulasso Community, West Africa.Age: 24 Years Old My Father Name: HRH Abdul Hamza Ojogwu, Chief of Padua in Bobo Dioulasso Community, Burkina Faso, West Africa.One more thing, I want you to know the reason why I needed you to help me as partner to release this fund to you, and why I need your help to invest this fund is because during the lodging of this consignment in the security company, because of my fathers position in our community,My father did not let the security company to know that the content of the consignment is money, he told them that it is a family treasure, it contents gold and diamond that belongs to his business partner, he let them to know that he is not the owner of the consignment, this is for security of his position in our community, he told them that this consignment belongs to his business partner that it should be released to him in conjunction with his partner. But in his absent that the consignment should bereleasedtohispartnerinagreement with his daughter Princess Edith and of which i will forward to you the necessary certificates given to me by my father. So, my dear you can see the reason why I contacted you and this should be between the two of us and I dont want a third party to know this for security purpose and this should remain within us. And for this reason, I mapped out percentage to give to you for this assistance and will invest this fund under your directives and care in your country. Very important to let you know that all our hope is only in this money and I know that this business will go a long way to join us as one family.My dear, our condition of living here has become very poor, since the death of my father, this is the reason why I want you to consider this business very important and come down here in person if possible, so that we can discuss a better way to invest this fund after it has been released to you as my fathers foreign partner. It is my plan that I and my younger brother Alex will go back with you to your country immediately thisfundisreleased and transferred to your account, for the sharing and proper investment of this fund as we will agree.So my dear I think your presence will be highly needed here if possible, for the signing off this consignment from the security company and you should list every expenses you may incur in this business, I will like you to take proper record of it because this will be the first thing to be settled as soon as this consignment is released before sharing and investment.Please inform me immediately if you can be able to come down here or not before we proceed and kindly send to me your personal photo and all your bank informations where the fund will be transferred to enable me built more trust and confident on you in this business since this is the only hope that I and my younger brother Alex have in this earth as of now because (EIGHTEEN MILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND US DOLLARS) is not a small money. My regards to your family and waiting to hear from you immediately. Contact me on my email address(princessedithojogwu@voila.fr) Yours sincerely,Princess .E. Ojogwu  

你參加嗎？   回覆 
版權? 2009  Yahoo! Hong Kong Limited. 全權所有 | 服務條款 | 私隱政策

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
FROM THE DESK OF Dr Khan Omar Ali Saeed‏
From:  khanomaralisaeed (khanomaralisaed@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 25, 2009 3:01:58 PM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF Dr Khan Omar Ali Saeed
AUDITS & ACCOUNTS DEPT
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso 
Private Phone Number +226 78647700

 Attention: Please 

I am Dr Khan Omar Ali Saeed
 the manager Audit & Accounts dept. in the African Development Bank(ADB). I am writing to request your assistance to transfer the sum of $15, 000.00 [Fifteen million, United States dollars) into your accounts. 

The above sum belongs to our deceased customer late Mr. John korovo who died along with his entire family in the Benin plane crash 2003 and since then the fund has been in a suspense account.

After my further investigation, I discovered that Mr. John korovo died with his next of kin and according to the laws and constitution guiding this banking institution, it states that after the expiration of (7) seven years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin, the fund will be transferred to national treasury as unclaimed fund. Because of the static of this transaction I want you to stand as the next of kin so that our bank will accord you the recognition and have the fund transferred to your account.

The total sum will be shared as follows: 60% for me, 40% for you and all incidental expenses that may occur during the transfer process will be incurred by both of us. The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you will follow my instructions till the fund get to your account.  More detailed informations with the official application form will be Forwarded to you to explain more comprehensively what is required of you. You are free to call me through my private telephone number.

Your Full Name............................
Your Sex.................................
Your Age..................................
Your Country..............................
Your Occupation..........................
Your Personal Mobile Number.................... 

Passeports / dring licence.......
Thanks 



Dr Khan Omar Ali Saeed (+226 78647700) 




Email slow, clunky, unreliable? Switch to Yahoo!Xtra Mail, New Zealand's new email address.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Investment Letter‏
From:  mariam family (mariamfamily_15@yahoo.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 25, 2009 2:42:08 PM 
To:   

          Dear:Sir, I am Mrs. Mariam Abacha, the widow of Sani Abacha the Late Nigerian Head of State. I have an amount of money for investment under your management in any viable and profitable ventures that you will recommend. The money was deposited in a security/clearinghouse outside my country secretly,Which i will release the contact information of the clearinghouse to you for receiving of the fund on my behalf as my beneficiary. Note: As soon as you agree to help me, i will also prepare change of ownership document of the fund in your name as the beneficiary of the fund to avoid trace. I am offering you 20% for assisting me secure this money Contact me immediately with my both Email Addresses so that I can forward to you all necessary details. Please keep this information confidential. To enable us commence immediately on this transaction,kindly furnish me with the following informations: fullname:company name:company status: direct cell:Address: Upon your reply, I will furnish you with full details of the funds. Please be assured that the funds is from clean origin. Note that this business is not a child's play therefore if you are serious minded, get back to me.  Waiting to hear from you soonest. Regards,Mrs.Mariam Abacha

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Very.High.Qua1ity.Designer.HandBag.And.Watch.Repli  cas‏
From:  Designer KN0ck0ffs (zsyhlstaqtxs@info.lwtrakyilhtgd.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 25, 2009 10 :53: 59 AM 
To:  erosspeter@hotmail.com 

Find All the Designer Brand Watches And Hand Bags Replicated to perfection
Save About 80% By Getting one of our High Quality Knock Offs
http://www.igivwjea.cn

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BEST REGARD‏
From:  marry dauda (marrydauda@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 25, 2009 9:04:20 AM 
To:  krkrk21@YAHOO.COM 

Dearest one.I used this means of communications because of time Shortage, so please kindly bear with me. However, permit me to inform you of my desire of going into business relationship with you.I am MARY DAUDA the only child of late Mr and Mrs SANI DAUDA, My father was a very wealthy GOLD merchant based in MONROVIA, the economic capital of LIBERIA before he was poisoned to death by his business associates on one of their outing to discuss on a business deal. When my mother died on the 21St October 1985, my father took me so special because I am motherless. Before the death of my father on 29 Th June 2002 in a private hospital here in abijan. He secretly called me on his bedside and told me that he has a sum of US$ 6,200,000 ( SIX million TWO hundred thousand, United states Dollars) left in a suspens account in a local bank here in abijan, that he used my name as his only daughter for the next of kin in deposit of the fund. He also explained to me that it was because of this wealth that he was poisoned by his business associates, that I should seek for a foreign partner in a country of my choice where I will transfer this money and use it for investment purpose, (such as real estate management). I am honourably seeking your assistance in the following ways. (1To provide a bank account where this money would be transferred to)(2To serve as the guardian of this fund since I am a girl of 23years)(3To make arrangement for me to come over to your country after the money has been transferred. Moreover, I am willing to offer you 15% of the total sum as compensation for your effort / input after the successful transfer of this fund to your norminated account in overseas. Furthermore, you can indicate your option towards assisting me as I believe that this transaction would be concluded within seven (7) days you signify interest to assist me. I will appreciate your earlyrespones. Anticiapting to hear from you soon. BEST REGARDEMAIL.mary_dauda@yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

UNITED NATIONS HUMANITARIAN COMPENSATION PAYMENT SCHEME‏
From:  Ms. Benita Zini (un.humanitarian@info.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 25, 2009 4:44:36 AM 
To:   

UNITED NATIONSOFFICE FOR THE COORDINATION OFHUMANITARIAN AFFAIRS.Address: 1 New york PlazaPostal Code: 10017City: New YorkCountry: United States of AmericaTelephone: +1 2127846736Fax: +1 2129631234  This payment scheme is due for scam victims trying to claim their respective inheritance fund, lottery winning prices, contract payments or investments from different financial institution in Africa, Europe, Asian and America. Being an international organization, we have duly budgeted $820,000.00 (Eight Hundred and Twenty Thousand United States Dollars) to each victim for the 2009 humanitarian payment scheme. This is program is formed to help individuals in time of this global financial meltdown.Compensation payment will be made accordingly to victim losses. If you are concern with the above situation, you are advise to contact this office and quickly apply for the UNITED NATIONS HUMANITARIAN PAYMENT SCHEME FORM. The information you are expected to forward to them includes your (1) Full Name (2) Home Address (3) Valid Contact Telephone Lines (4) Personal Identification (5) Age and Occupation Thanks for your anticipating cooperation.Ms. Benita Zini. Executive Committee ChairmanUNITED NATIONS HUMANITARIAN PAYMENT SCHEME

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

UNITED NATIONS HUMANITARIAN COMPENSATION PAYMENT SCHEME‏
From:  Ms. Benita Zini (un.humanitarian@info.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 25, 2009 4:44:36 AM 
To:   

UNITED NATIONSOFFICE FOR THE COORDINATION OFHUMANITARIAN AFFAIRS.Address: 1 New york PlazaPostal Code: 10017City: New YorkCountry: United States of AmericaTelephone: +1 2127846736Fax: +1 2129631234  This payment scheme is due for scam victims trying to claim their respective inheritance fund, lottery winning prices, contract payments or investments from different financial institution in Africa, Europe, Asian and America. Being an international organization, we have duly budgeted $820,000.00 (Eight Hundred and Twenty Thousand United States Dollars) to each victim for the 2009 humanitarian payment scheme. This is program is formed to help individuals in time of this global financial meltdown.Compensation payment will be made accordingly to victim losses. If you are concern with the above situation, you are advise to contact this office and quickly apply for the UNITED NATIONS HUMANITARIAN PAYMENT SCHEME FORM. The information you are expected to forward to them includes your (1) Full Name (2) Home Address (3) Valid Contact Telephone Lines (4) Personal Identification (5) Age and Occupation Thanks for your anticipating cooperation.Ms. Benita Zini. Executive Committee ChairmanUNITED NATIONS HUMANITARIAN PAYMENT SCHEME  
This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

UNITED NATIONS HUMANITARIAN COMPENSATION PAYMENT SCHEME‏
From:  Ms. Benita Zini (un.humanitarian@info.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 25, 2009 4:44:36 AM 
To:   

UNITED NATIONSOFFICE FOR THE COORDINATION OFHUMANITARIAN AFFAIRS.Address: 1 New york PlazaPostal Code: 10017City: New YorkCountry: United States of AmericaTelephone: +1 2127846736Fax: +1 2129631234  This payment scheme is due for scam victims trying to claim their respective inheritance fund, lottery winning prices, contract payments or investments from different financial institution in Africa, Europe, Asian and America. Being an international organization, we have duly budgeted $820,000.00 (Eight Hundred and Twenty Thousand United States Dollars) to each victim for the 2009 humanitarian payment scheme. This is program is formed to help individuals in time of this global financial meltdown.Compensation payment will be made accordingly to victim losses. If you are concern with the above situation, you are advise to contact this office and quickly apply for the UNITED NATIONS HUMANITARIAN PAYMENT SCHEME FORM. The information you are expected to forward to them includes your (1) Full Name (2) Home Address (3) Valid Contact Telephone Lines (4) Personal Identification (5) Age and Occupation Thanks for your anticipating cooperation.Ms. Benita Zini. Executive Committee ChairmanUNITED NATIONS HUMANITARIAN PAYMENT SCHEME  
This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

UNITED NATIONS HUMANITARIAN COMPENSATION PAYMENT SCHEME‏
From:  Ms. Benita Zini (un.humanitarian@info.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 25, 2009 4:44:36 AM 
To:   

UNITED NATIONSOFFICE FOR THE COORDINATION OFHUMANITARIAN AFFAIRS.Address: 1 New york PlazaPostal Code: 10017City: New YorkCountry: United States of AmericaTelephone: +1 2127846736Fax: +1 2129631234  This payment scheme is due for scam victims trying to claim their respective inheritance fund, lottery winning prices, contract payments or investments from different financial institution in Africa, Europe, Asian and America. Being an international organization, we have duly budgeted $820,000.00 (Eight Hundred and Twenty Thousand United States Dollars) to each victim for the 2009 humanitarian payment scheme. This is program is formed to help individuals in time of this global financial meltdown.Compensation payment will be made accordingly to victim losses. If you are concern with the above situation, you are advise to contact this office and quickly apply for the UNITED NATIONS HUMANITARIAN PAYMENT SCHEME FORM. The information you are expected to forward to them includes your (1) Full Name (2) Home Address (3) Valid Contact Telephone Lines (4) Personal Identification (5) Age and Occupation Thanks for your anticipating cooperation.Ms. Benita Zini. Executive Committee ChairmanUNITED NATIONS HUMANITARIAN PAYMENT SCHEME  
This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

UNITED NATIONS HUMANITARIAN COMPENSATION PAYMENT SCHEME‏
From:  Ms. Benita Zini (un.humanitarian@info.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 25, 2009 4:44:36 AM 
To:   

UNITED NATIONSOFFICE FOR THE COORDINATION OFHUMANITARIAN AFFAIRS.Address: 1 New york PlazaPostal Code: 10017City: New YorkCountry: United States of AmericaTelephone: +1 2127846736Fax: +1 2129631234  This payment scheme is due for scam victims trying to claim their respective inheritance fund, lottery winning prices, contract payments or investments from different financial institution in Africa, Europe, Asian and America. Being an international organization, we have duly budgeted $820,000.00 (Eight Hundred and Twenty Thousand United States Dollars) to each victim for the 2009 humanitarian payment scheme. This is program is formed to help individuals in time of this global financial meltdown.Compensation payment will be made accordingly to victim losses. If you are concern with the above situation, you are advise to contact this office and quickly apply for the UNITED NATIONS HUMANITARIAN PAYMENT SCHEME FORM. The information you are expected to forward to them includes your (1) Full Name (2) Home Address (3) Valid Contact Telephone Lines (4) Personal Identification (5) Age and Occupation Thanks for your anticipating cooperation.Ms. Benita Zini. Executive Committee ChairmanUNITED NATIONS HUMANITARIAN PAYMENT SCHEME

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CONTACT (UPS) COURIE COMPANY‏
From:  LARRY WILLIAM (bballnate42@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 26, 2009 3:37:35 PM 
To:   




Dear partner,
Your Bank Draft worth of $2.8million usd has been credited in ATM VISA
CARD by the issuing Bank, be inform that you can not withdraw more than
$7.500 per day this is what the Bank said you will see the rest details
when you receive it ,I have also registered your ATM VISA CARD $2.8million
usd with (UPS) Express Company reconfirm your contact information as
follows Your full name Delivery Address Telephone Number Your state and
Your Country,
Contact person Dr. Andy Best
Email; ups_unitedstate@sify.com 
Email; ups_unitedstate@sify.com 
Phone number +229-93-07-20-12
So I have pay for delivering and insurance charges, I paid it, so the only
money you will pay them is security keeping fee which they state that I
will not pay for it because the keeping fee is $25 dollars per day, and I
deposited it day before  yesterday been 15/09/2009, And I did not contact
you yesterday due to low connection, so that is why 1 did not pay for
keeping fee, So I want you to contact urgent to avoid increase of their
keeping fee,
Your faith fully
Mr.LARRY WILLIAM


__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Tired of spam? Yahoo! Mail has the best spam protection around 
http://mail.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

Confirmation Email Lucky No 2-10-18-22-36-4/6‏
From:  Dieter Staeck (dr.dieterstaeck@alice-dsl.de)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 21, 2009 12:58:15 PM 
To:  wins@lotto.nl 

Confirmation Email Lucky No 2-10-18-22-36-4/6
You have won €1,000,000.00 (One Million Euros) in an online Sweepstakes program held on 18th, September 2009 in Amsterdam, Netherlands. Please contact Dhr. Freddy Johan, for your claim on Phone: +31-619-132-987, Email: euromns055@aim.com   It is important to note that your award information was released today with the following particulars attached to it. Below are your Winning Information: Reference No: 15-22-19-47-56, Award No: 16-4-38-37-20, Lucky No: 2-10-18-22-36-4/6, Batch No: 3-12-30-8-42-10, Ticket No: 28-20-15-19-24 2. Please note that the validity period of the winning is 21 working days. Failure to meet the required date your entry will be invalid.
Thanks,
Ashley Hawke,
Promotion Coordinator.
Reply Email: euromns055@aim.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Winner,‏
From:  australian lottery (morgancruz16@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 26, 2009 7:44:43 PM 
To:   



CONGRATULATIONS !

Dear Winner,
We are delighted to inform you of your prize release from the Australian International Lottery program.
You here by have been approved a lump sum pay of US$ 500,000.00 (FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATES DOLLARS)
in cash credit file ref:ILP/HW 47509/02 from the total cash prize shared amongst eight lucky winners in this category.

HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE: Simply contact our fiduciary agent,
Name: Mr GARRY HANKS
E-MAIL: (garry.hanks@yahoo.com)

Signed. 
Boris Kovac (Mr)Lottery Coordinator
Australian International Lottery Inc

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
URGENT REPLY IS NEEDED‏
From:  Gilly Edward (gilly.edward@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 25, 2009 6 :31: 55 PM 
To:  h@hotmail.com 

我有新的電郵地址！ 

你現可電郵給我：gilly.edward@yahoo.com.hk

URGENT REPLY IS NEEDED

- HELLO DEAR, I got your contact during my search for a reliable, honest and a trustworthy person to entrust this huge transfer project with . My name is MR EDWARD GILLY. I am the manager of the Standard Chartered Bank, First Light Branch, Accra Ghana . I am a Ghanaian, married with two kids.I am writing to solicit for your assistance in the transfer of funds valued at $6,620,000.00 (six million six hundred and twenty thousand United States Dollars.) This fund is the excess of what my branch in which I am the Manager made as profit during the last annual audition. I have already submitted an approved end of the year report for the year 2008 to my head office in Accra here and they will never know of this excess. I have since then, placed this amount of value $6,620,000.00 million USD in a suspense escrow account without a beneficiary. I cannot stand to claim it that was why I contacted you to stand as the beneficiary. As an officer of the bank, I cannot directly be connected to this money thus I am impelled to request for your assistance to receive this Money into your bank account. I intend to part 30% of this fund to you as compensation while 70% shall be for me. All I need from you is to stand as the original depositor of the fund. Remember my bank do not know about this money. yours Sincerely, MR EDWARD GILLY.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
FROM: MR. FRANK KUMA‏
From:  FRANK DUMA (steventambo@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, September 25, 2009 3 :32: 04 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Urgent Bu...rtf (5.9 KB)  


FROM: MR. FRANK KUMA 

SOUTH AFRICA 

Attention: 


Urgent Business Proposal. 

I am a Bank Manager at First National Bank of South Africa (FNB). I am writing to seek your cooperation over this business deal. In my Department, I discovered an abandoned sum of (US $60Million US Dollars). In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customers who died along with his entire family in a plane crash that took place in Kenya , The account belongs to the Late DR. GEORGE BRUMLEY, a citizen of Atlanta, United States of America but naturalized in South Africa and contractor with Anglo Gold. 

Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his
next of kin or business associate to come and claim his money because it cannot be released unless somebody applies for it as next of kin or business associate to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately, all his supposed next of kin or relation died along with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. You can read more about the crash on visiting this site; http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/africa...ash/index.html it is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to your account as the next of kin or business associate. 

The Banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money 
remains dormant after four years; the money will be transferred into the Bank treasury as unclaimed fund. The request for your assistance and maximum co-operation as a foreign citizen is highly needed to release this fund. I will like us to share this money mutually on two equal halves between me and you. Please note that I don't have any asses to withdraw any cent from this money due to the money was insured by the owner DR. GEORGE BRUMLEY. I will indulge you at this point to understand that this is privileged information and must be strictly confidential. 

Please reply to this, Email address: frankduma@gala.net 


Best Regards 

Mr. Frank Duma 


Mr. Tel: +27-73-4099504

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION.‏
From:  TONY SCOTT (info@live.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 25, 2009 10 :53: 10 AM 
To:   

Google Incorporations.
Stamford New Road,
Altrincham Cheshire,
WA14 1EP
London,
United Kingdom.
Winning No: GUK/877/798/2009
Ticket No: GUK/699/33/2009

GOOGLE ANNIVERSARY WINNING NOTIFICATION.
We wish to congratulate you once again on this note, for being part of our
winners selected this month. This promotion was set-up to encourage the
active users of the Google search engine and the Google ancillary
services.
Hence we do believe with your winning prize, you will continue to be
active and patronage to the Google search engine. Google is now the
biggest search engine worldwide and in an effort to make sure that it
remains the most widely used search engine, we ran an online e-mail beta
test which your email address won Ј 1,000,000. {one million
Great British Pounds Sterling}
We wish to formally announce to you that you have successfully passed the
requirements, statutory obligations, verifications, validations and
satisfactory report Test conducted for all online winners.
A winning cheque will be issued in your name by Google Promotion Award
Team, You have therefore won the entire sum of Ј 1,000,000.{one
million Great British Pounds Sterling} and also a
certificate of prize claims will be sent along side your winning cheque.
Mr.Tony Scott
Google Promotion Award Team
Email: tonyscott40@live.com
phone no:+44-702-404-2704
You are advised to contact your Foreign Transfer Manager with the
following details to avoid unnecessary delay and complications:
VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM.
(1) Your contact address.
(2) Your Tel/Fax numbers.
(3) Your Nationality/Country.
(4) Your Full Name/Sex.
(5) Occupation/Age.
(6) Ever won an online lottery?
(7) Your Preferred Method of Receiving Your Prize (From Below)
Mode Of Prize Remittance.
(1)Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque Name and other Winning
Documents safely to you.
The Google Promotion Award Team has discovered a huge number of double
claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties
about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers. As a result of
this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real
winners. The Google Promotion Award Team has reached a decision from
headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will
result to the canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both
the double claimer and the real winner, as it is taken that the real
winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you
are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly
confidential until you claim your prize.
Congratulations from the Staffs & Members of the Google interactive
Lotteries Board Commission.
Sincerely,
Dr. Leslie Spears.
Google Promotion Award Team

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

2009 OFFICIAL NOTiFICATIONAL (MCS-26798/096)‏
From:  Microsoft Products Award Corporations (Award@microsoft.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, September 25, 2009 2:30:18 AM 
To:   

MICROSOFT® 
(Benin Republic, Regional Office) 
Products Promotion Division,
Microsoft Building,Avenue De la su,
Perrir,58,Cotonou, Benin
Email: mr_eldenwoods46@sifyl.com 
Phone: +22 998 624 991 

Serial NO:MCS-26798/096
Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU
Your Reference No: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS, 
Dear Lucky Winner, 
The prestigious Microsoft Products Award Corporations has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking end of year anniversary for 2009, we rolled out over Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00) Draws. 
Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage. 
Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to Batch :MC11/834/8PDH /EU with serial numbers MCS-26798/096 and drew the lucky numbers 14-21-25-39-40-47(29) which subsequently won you Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(Ј850,000,00) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire sum of Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (Ј850, 000, 00) These are your Reference identification numbers: HL/5574/4/41/07/MICS. 
Kindly fill below Claims Requirement form for immediate Validation of your winning Prize. 
1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3. Phone number:
4. Fax number:
5. Occupation:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country:
10. How do you feel as winner?
Mode of Price Remittance. 
Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque and other Winning Documents backing your prize money stating that the prize was legally obtain from Microsoft Products Award Corporations safely to you. 
CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER, 
MR.ELDEN WOODS,
MICROSOFT PRODUCTS PROMO DEPARTMENT (Benin Republic).
Phone: +22 998 624 991
E-mail: mr_eldenwoods46@sifyl.com 
**************************************************  ***** 
The Microsoft Products Award Corporations is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 
Once again on behalf of all our staff, 
CONGRATULATIONS! 
Yours Faithfully,
Microsoft Products Award Corporations.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Reply Me At My Private Email:joyceblaise@hotmail.fr‏
From:  Joyce Blaise (blaisejoyce2@yahoo.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, November 11, 2009 4 :59: 43 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   Reply Me At My Private Email:joyceblaise@hotmail.fr 
By your host:   Joyce Blaise 

Date:   Wednesday November 11, 2009  
Time:   4:45 pm - 5:45 pm  (GMT +00:00)  
Location:   Dearest,I wish to request for your assistance in a financial transaction. I am Ms. Joyce Blaise, 20 years old the only duaghter of late Mr. and Mrs James Blaise. I wish to invest in Manufacturing and real estate management in your country. I have Ten Million, United State Dollars. (USD$10.5M) to invest in the transaction and I will require your assistance in receiving the funds in your account in to your country. I will gladly give you 10% of the total sum for your assistance.Joyce Blaise Thanks  

    Add to your Yahoo! Calendar 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Canada Co. All Rights Reserved | Terms of Service | Privacy Policy

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Notification Date: 11/11/2009..‏
From:  SIR.RICHARD ROVER (customercare@cablenet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, November 11, 2009 3 :27: 07 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 MICROSOFT...rtf (7.6 KB)  




Microsoft Promotion Award Team 
Dr.Helen Gibson
Stamford New Road, 
Altrincham Cheshire 
WA14 1EP 
London,
United Kingdom. 


OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION.
It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official pub lication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held this MAY 2009,in London UK. Wherein your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of ?450,000.00.

They are arranged in this format below: 

CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES 

1st. 2 ?850,000.00 pounds each 
2nd. 8 ?450,000.00 pounds each 
3rd. 13 ?350,000.00 pounds each 
4th. 27 ?250,000.00 pounds each 

We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification, processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you.It is important to note that your award information was released with the following particulars attached to it. 

(1) Award numbers: MLAT#2009 
(2) Email ticket numbers: 1587-5896-4598-87, 
(3) Batch numbers: 450THL#2009 
(4) The file reference numbers: MLY-Y/250-450890 
{5} Serial Numbers: McST/776/ML10101 

For verification purpose be sure to include: 

VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM. 

(1) Your Full Names : 
(2) Your Contact Address : 
(3) Your Nationality/Country : 
(4) Your Telephone number : 
(5) Sex : 
(6) Age. : 
(7) Occupation : 
(8)Alternate Email: 

To file for your claim, Please contact your Validating Officer for VALIDATION of your winning within Twenty-nine working days of this winning notification. Winnings that are not validated within Twenty-nine working days of winning notification are termed void and invalid. You are required to mention the above particulars of your award in every correspondence to enable the Agent validate your winning 

**************************************************  ***************** 

FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER 
SIR RICHARD ROVERS 
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK). 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR 
MOBILE:+447024074705
+447024074705
Email: sir.richardrover@ymail.com

**************************************************  ****************** 
The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies.The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies.The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide.The Microsoft Window lottery has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers. As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners.

The Microsoft lottery has reached a decision from headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both the double claimer and the real winner,as it is taken that the real winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you are herebystrongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize. 

Once again on behalf of all our staff, 
CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Sincerely, 

MICROSOFT DIRECTORATE UNIT 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I wait for your urgent response‏
From:  Mrs Edith Abed (edithabed@bestnetway.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, November 11, 2009 10:21:10 AM 
To:   

 I wait for your urgent responseDearest Beloved,I am Mrs. Edith.R. Abed from Ivory Coast.I was married to Late Chief Mohammed Abed who was acontractor with the Government of Cote D'Ivoire before he died after few days in the hospital. When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of $4.500 Million Dollars with a Bank in Cote D値voire. Presently this money is still in the custody of the Bank here in Cote DIvoire. My Doctor told me that it is very likely I will die within the next 3 months due to A Blood cancer {LUCAMIA}. I have decided to donate the money for charity to you since I do not have a child to inherit it and it痴 better I do not die leaving the money here without it reaching to the poor and the lessprivileged ones in the society. As soon as I receive your reply I shall tell my bank to transfer the money to you. Informations Required from you are: Your Full Name(........................... )Your Direct Tel & Fax Nー ::(: ......................, )Your Home & Office addresses(..............................)Your Bank Account(...................)With these informations, I will forward them to the Bank for immediately transferring of the Funds to your Position. Please always pray for me and let God give me more Good health to stay in this World.Mrs.Edith.R. Abed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
MR.ALI USMAN,‏
From:  A U (au72@rocketmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, November 10, 2009 7:48:55 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

Vous êtes invité ::   MR.ALI USMAN,  
Par votre hôte:   A U 

Date:   mardi 10 novembre 2009  
Heure:   19h 00 - 20h 00  (GMT+00:00)  
Rue:   Dear Sir, I am MR.ALI USMAN, the chief Accountant in charge of Auditing and Accounting unit of Bank of Africa Ouaga-Burkina-Faso in West Africa. In due respect and regard,I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be very beneficial to both of us at the end of the transaction. During our investigation and auditing in the bank, my department gazetted a very huge sum of money belonging to a deceased depositor,a foreigner who died in october 1999 in a plane crash and the fund has been dormant in his account with the bank without any claim of the fund in our custody either from his family or relation before our discovery to this development.Although personally, i kept this information veiled within my partners and i, to enable the whole plans and idea profitable and successful during the time of execution.The amount involved is USD$69m (fourteen million united states dollars) As it may interest you to know,i got your impressive information through an international business enquiry on internet.. I beyou will be viable and capable to champion a business of such magnitude without any problem.Meanwhile the whole arrangement to put claim over this fund as the bonafide next-of-kin to the deceased,gets the required approval and transfer this money to a foreign account has been put in place and directives/needed information,will be relayed to you as soon as you indicate your interest and willingness to assist us and also benefit yourself in this great business opportunity. In fact,i could have done th is deal alone but because of my position in this country as a civil servant,we are not allowed to operate a foreign account and would eventually raise an eyebrow on my side during the time of transfer because I work in this bank. This is the actual reason why it will require a second party or fellow who will forward claims as the next of kin with affidavit of trust of Oath to the bank and also present a foreign account where he w ill need the money to be re-transfered into, o n his request as it may be after due verification and clarification to designated bank account.I will not fail to inform you that this transaction is 100% risk free. On smooth conclusion of this transaction, you will be entitled to 30% of the total sum as gratification, while 10% will be set aside to take care of expenses that may be incurred during the time of transfer such as telephone bills ets, while 60% will be for me and my partners. Please,you have been advised to keep top-secret as we are still in service and intend to retire from service after we conclude this deal with you. I will be monitoring the whole situation here in the bank until you confirm the money in your account afterwhich we come over to your country for sharing of the fund according to percentages previously indicated and for further investment,either in your country or any other country that would be convenient to invest in.All other necessary information would be detailed to you when I hear from you.I suggest you get back to me as soon as possible stating your abilities n this deal. THANKS, MR.ALI USMAN,  

    Ajouter dans votre  
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Tous droits réservés. | Conditions

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
FROM DR LULU DIAWARRA YOU CAN CALL ME (00226-75-45-83-60)‏
From:  Lulu Diawarra (luludiawarra147@yahoo.co.th)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, November 09, 2009 11:45:38 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

ฉันมีที่อยู่อีเมลใหม่! 

ขณะนี้ คุณสามารถส่งอีเมลถึงฉันได้ที่ luludiawarra147@yahoo.co.th



- FROM DR, LULU DIAWARRA BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO, Dear Friend, I AM THE BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER OF BOA BANK OF AFRICA I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust. I need your urgent assistance in transfering the sum of ($15.5 million) immediately to your account. Belonging to our late decease customer who died in a plane crash, I will send you full details on how the business will be executed,Reply to (lulu_diawarra1959@yahoo.fr) and i want you to flourish me with this datas ::(: 1)NAME.....(2)AGE:.....(3)SEX:......(4)PHONE NUMBER:......(5)OCCUPATION :..... (6)YOUR COUNTRY:.......BEST REGARD DR LULU DIAWARRA

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello‏
From:  G B.BOK (yhkevin@hcm.vnn.vn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, November 09, 2009 10 :52: 16 PM 
To: 


Fidelity Investment International1 DOCK RD,LONDON E16 1AGLondon - United Kingdom.  Date: 09/11/2009 Good day, I am Mr.Gerrit Bok The Global Chief Investment Officer of FidelityInvestment International. The World Largest Fund Management Companywith over Ј1.2 Trillion Capital Investment Fund. Neverthless, as theFidelity Investment Officer, I handle all our Investor's DirectCapital Funds and secretly extracted 1.2% Excess Maximum ReturnCapital Profit (EMRCP) per annum on each of the Investor's MarginalCapital Fund. As an expert, I have made over Ј7,680,000.00 Million from theInvestor's EMRCP and hereby looking for someone to trust who willstand as an Investor to receive the fund as Annual Investment Proceedsfrom Fidelity Marginal Capital Fund. All confirmable documents toback up the claims will be made available to you prior to youracceptance. Meanwhile, I have worked out the modalities and technincalitieswhereby the funds can be claimed in any of our 6 Clearing Houseswithout any hitches. Our sharing ratio will be 70-30%. If you areinterested, you should send your informations as stated below and yourdirect phone number so we could discuss more on phone as regard thetransaction. I will be needing your informations as follow; 1)Full Names.2)Postal Address.3)Telephone(Land & Mobile)4)A scanned or Photocopy of international passport or drivers licence5)AGE/SEX.6)Marital Status. N:B:All correspondence must be on this box.Email:gbbok09@aol.co.uk Sincerely,Mr Gerrit BokGlobal Chief Investment Officer

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BUSINESS AGREEMENT FROM MR CHUN WING(CHINA) !!!!‏
From:  CHUN WING (chunw@capitalbank.ch)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, November 09, 2009 7:40:38 PM 
To:  



Dear Friend, I will like you to read this email carefully and reply me so that I Will be sure of whom i am dealing with before we start the transaction. Thank you very much for your response, and your interest in this transaction. Like I said before, due to this issue on my hands now, it became necessary for me to seek your assistance, I appreciate the fact that you are ready to assist me in executing this project, and also to help me in investing my money in your country. You should not have anything to worry about. I will do everything legally required to ensure that the projectgoes smoothly, it shall pass through all Laws of International Banking, Having resolved to entrust this transaction into your hands, I want to remind you that, it needs your committment and diligent follow up. If You work seriously; the entire transaction should be over in a couple of days. SOURCE OF THE FUNDS: Before the US and Iraqi war our client General Mohammed Motasfa who was with the Iraqi forces and also a business man made a numbered fixed deposit for 18 calendar months, with a value of Nineteen millions Five Hundred Thousand United State Dollars only in my branch. Upon maturity several notice was sent to him, even during the war early this year. Again after the war another notification was sent and still no response came from him. We later find out that the general and his familyhad been killed during the war in a bomb blast that hit their home. After series of investigations carried out, it was also discovered that General Mohammed Motasfa did not declare any next of kin in his official papers including the paper work of his bank deposit. And he also confided in me the last time he was at my office that no one except me knew of his deposit in my bank. So, Nineteen millions Five Hundred Thousand United State Dollars is still lying in my bank and no one will ever come forward to claim it. What bothers me most is that according to the laws of mycountry at the expiration of 5 years the funds will revert to the ownership of the Hong Kong Government if nobody applies to claim the funds. READ THE FOLLOWING AND GET BACK TO ME: Firstly, I will want to know the type of occupation that you do and how old you are. You should note that this project is highly capital intensive. This is why I have to be very careful. I need your total devotion and trust to see this through. I know we have not met before, but I am very confident that we will be able to establish the necessary trust that weneed to execute this project. I am now in contact with our late client foreign online bank. I now intend that you open an account in your name in this foreign bank. The money would be transfer to your account which you will open in the bankfor both of us, this is the best way, I have found, it will protect us from the intrudence of my bank. I want us to enjoy this money in peace when we conclude. So you should listen to my instructions and follow them religiously. Also you have to know that I cannot transfer this money in my name as my bank will be aware that it is from me . This is where I need your honest cooperation. As result of this, you will have to open an account in the corresponding bank. I will obtain a certificate of deposit from this bank, it will be issued in your name. This will make you the bonafide owner of the funds. After this, the money will be banked online for both of us. We can then instruct the bank to transfer our various shares into our respective home bank accounts. I will also perfect the documentations with the assistance of my attorney to give the transaction the legal right. Before I commence, I will need you to send me a copy of any form of your Identification (Driver's license or International passport) as well as your telephone number, full address, you have sent me your address, ihave attach a copy of my identification and deposited certificate and deposited slip, in regard of this attachment please open a file in other to keep what so every i sent to you as record for furture purpose. I will give you 40% of the total sum of 19.5 MILLION USD, While I will be on 60%. I want to be sure that I am transacting with the correct Person. As soon as I get these from you, I will commence the paper Work. I hope you will understand why I need all these. The money in question is reasonable and I want to ensure that I know you well before I proceed to give you all the details to commence the project. I will send the name and contact details of the bank and their website to you so that you can commence communication with them. Ensure that you keep this project confidential, do not discuss it with anybody, Because of the confidential nature of this transaction and my occupation. Please reply soonest. Regards,Chun Wing

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
WHITE STONE RESOURCE AND CONSULTANT SERVICES(AFFORDABLE AT GOOD PRICE)‏
From:  FISH OSUNDE (whitestoneresources@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, November 09, 2009 1:13:52 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 WHITE STO...doc (132.0 KB)  




please go through the attached message and get back to me.we have limited stock and the price is almost half price.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From,Mrs.Henriette Conte‏

From:  Mrs.Henriette Conte (mrshenriettecnt184@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, November 09, 2009 1:00:22 PM 
To:  


From,Mrs.Henriette Conte,Conakry,Guinea,   My Dear Friend,    May the blessings of Allah be upon you and your family ,Amen.I am .Mrs.Henriette Conte. I am contacting you with the hope that you will be of great assistance to stand by me in this transaction.  I currently have within my reach the sum of 4.3 million U.S dollars cash which I intend to use for investment purposes.I therefore personally appeal to you seriously and religiously for your urgent assistance to stand by me and recieve this money in your country where I believe it will be safe since I cannot leave the country due to the restriction of movement imposed on the members of my family by the Government now.  This money came as a result of a payback contract deal between my husband and a Russian firm in our country.The Russian partners returned my husbands share .Presently, the Government has intensified their probe in to my husbands financial resources which has led to the freezing of all our accounts, local and foreign, the revoking of all our business licences and the arrest of my First son.In view of this I want to acted very fast to withdraw this money from one of our finance houses before it will be closed down.My husband deposited the money in a finance firm for safe keeping .  No record is known about this fund by the government because there is no documentation showing that we have such funds.Further more, my elder son have been in detention in the last four days following the death of my late husband for charges of State organized murder and corrupt practices, he was just been released by the Supreme Court after the goverment brokered a deal with my family regarding his freedom , and he is still under interrogation about my late husband's assets and some vital documents.  Due to the current situation in the country and government attitude to my family,I cannot make use of this money within, thus I seek your help in transferring this funds out for investment than leaving the fund here and to invest the money to profit my family Bearing in mind that you may assist me.l have decided to part with 25% of the total sum.  I am seriously considering to settle down abroad in a friendly atmosphere like yours as soon as this fund get into your account so that I can start all over again if only you wish. I shall ask my son Ousmane Conte to come over to your country to liaise with you. If this proposal satisfies you. please do not let me out to the security as I am giving you this information in total trust and confidence and please include your personal telephone and fax numbers.  I will greatly appreciate if you accept my proposal in good faith.  Your URGENT response is needed.  Regards and Allah Bless you. Mrs.Henriette Conte

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Represent DWIN Online. (dtl_a@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, November 09, 2009 3:47:39 AM 
To:   

   HONGKONG Dwin industrial corporation LTD#133 zoneng road linhai zhejiangRef 293/rep Would you like to work and Represent Dwin online from Home/Temporarily andget paid Monthly?We are glad to offer you a job/position at Dwin industrial corporation LTDYou do not need to have an Office and this certainly will not affect yourpresent job.You will be receiving outstanding payments from our clients. * No form of investments from you.* This job takes only 1 hour per dayIf interested reply with below information tonbk2270@yahoo.com.hk *Full Names*Age*Home Address (not P.o Box)*City*State*Zip*Occupation.*Phone number  N.B: Send all responses to nbk2270@yahoo.com.hk for fast correspondencefrom us. Best Regards,Chin Lee

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
PLEASE I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY.‏
From:  Dr John Gogo (dr_john_gogo1@yahoo.co.id)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, November 08, 2009 1:39:05 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

Saya punya alamat email baru! 

Sekarang Anda bisa mengirim email kepada saya di: dr_john_gogo1@yahoo.co.id



- FROM THE DESK OF: DR JOHN GOGO AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING SECTION,AFRICA DEVELOPMENT BANK (ADB), OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO, WEST AFRICA. Dear Friend, How are you and your family? Guess it is well with you. I am Dr.John Gogo, I work as the Foreign Operations Manager of our bank here in Burkina Faso, W. Africa. Although the world is a very small place and hard place to meet people with complete confidence, but as I have developed the trust on you, after a week fasting and praying i made up my mind to contact you for this confidential business transaction with hope that you will not disclose the secret of this great opportunity to another person. There is an unclaimed sum Thirteen Million Two Hundred Thousand United States Dollars (US$13,200,000) in my bank, and when went through the records, I discovered that this fund belong to one of our foreign customers who died years ago, and no beneficiaries or claiamants were stated concerning to claim this funds. Therefore, your request as a foreigner is necessary to apply for the claim so that our bank will release the fund smoothly into your reliable bank account as the beneficiary/Foreign Business Partner to the deceased. This fund was meant for a short term investment in my country unfortunately the beneficiary died untimely. So, if you accept to assist me, I will place your name as the person who has the right to claim the fund which will enable our bank issue you fund investment document to avoid your government or any body to question the source of the fund during the process of the transfer. Hence you will be interested to assist me get this fund transferred in your account, I will reward you with 40% of the total sum while 60% will be for me. If you are sure of your trust, integerity for safe-keeping this fund in your account, contact me with your full detailed information including your private telephone number (mobile) for me to guide you on the best legal way to tender an application to claim this fund successfully from our bank. Again My coming to your country once the money transferred , Me and you will exchange our photos, For you to know me in your country airport, I am waiting for your urgent response.Yours faithfully. DR JOHN GOGO

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.


Info‏
From:  WESTERN UNION (alloccasionsbbq@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, November 08, 2009 8 :32: 17 AM 
To:  


Dear Winner, There is an issue with the WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER NIGERIA, the sum of 1,000,000.00 USD was credited to file number KTU/9023118308/0324 directed in cash,your email address was tagged the owner.  The INTERNATIONAL MONETARY FUND (IMF) contacted us for your compensation a couple of hours ago due to your allocated security code.  They said that they choose to send it to an email address instead of a name.We are unable to complete a transfer directed at an email address, so we require some more information in order to complete this transfer.Your name,contact address,Country,phone number,Occupation,Age, Monthly Income,Date of birth,Postal code.In order to resolve this problem,please email via Western Union Solicitors Fund Verification Department:THE MANAGEMENT OF WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER,NIGERIA HEAD OFFICE.DISPATCHED THIS DAY. Mr.Greg Cooker

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Call;+447011196650‏
From:  JOSEPHINE CAYANONG (jouc_en_jazz@hnu.edu.ph)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, November 08, 2009 3 :53: 09 AM 
To:   

Congrats you won,Verify this mail by sending  your name,address,age,to uklottocustomer_service@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
URGENT ASSISTANCE.‏
From:  idirisa Sawad (idiri_sawado50@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, November 08, 2009 3:18:41 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   URGENT ASSISTANCE. 
By your host:   idirisa Sawad 

Date:   Sunday November 8, 2009  
Time:   12:00 am - 1:00 am  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   Dear Friend how are you today together with your family? i hope all is well if so thanks be to Allah.I am the Manager in charge of Auditin section in Bank of African (BOA),I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($ 10,5 million immediately to your account.I will send you the full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business.I am waiting to hear from you soonest,Best dr idirisa sawado reply me back to my private box ( idirisa_sawado66@sify.com) Call Me +226 78 44 48 15 URGENT  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo! Inc. All Rights Reserved | Terms of Service | Privacy Policy

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REF:UKHY/BD3113BD.‏
From:  ce.9710981p@ac-guadeloupe.fr 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, November 07, 2009 9:18:50 PM 
To:  


Your Email address have been pickedas a winner of a lump sum pay outof(£1,000,000.00 GBP)in cash credited to file REFNO.REF:UKHY/BD3113BD.YourEmail Ref Number falls within our European bookletrepresentative's officein United Kingdom.========================Mrs John WilliamsEmail :claim.ukdept002@live.comTel: :+447024096504=========================UK PROMOTIONAL ANNEX FILL IN BELOW:1.FULLNAMES:___________2.ADDRESS:___________  _3.City____4.State________5.Postcode_______6.Count  ry_________ 7.SEX:_____________8.AGE:______________9.OCCUPATIO  N:_____10.TELEPHONE NUMBER_________

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Yahoo! End of Year Financial Bonanza (You Have Won The Sum Of One Million Pounds Cash prize)‏
From:  Yahoo! (bibliomonde@noos.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, November 07, 2009 11:26:04 AM 
To:   

YAHOO PROMOTIONS (Thanks for contributing to our Financial Success) CONGRATULATIONS!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! FROM: THE DESK OF THE PROMOTIONS MANAGERINTERNATIONAL GRANTS/PRIZE AWARD DEPT REF:YAHOO9/315116127/27BATCH:15/623/UK.Registered Lottery No 220949  CONGRATULATIONS!!!  Dear Esteemed Winner, We are pleased to inform you of the result of the Yahoo! International Promotions Program held on the 5th of November 2009. Your e-mail address attached to ticket number 883734657492-5319 with serial number 7263-267, batch number 8254297137 drew the lucky numbers 14-22-28-37-40-44 which consequently won in the 1st category, you have therefore been approved for a lump sum pay out of £1,000,000.00 (i.e One Million United Kingdom Pounds) in cash credited to file REF:YAHOO9/315116127/27. This is from total prize money of seven million pounds shared among the seven international winners in this category. Please note that this Promotional Programmes tagged "Thanks for contributing to our financial Sucess" was sponsored and organized by the Yahoo Corporation in view of the financial benefits Yahoo! have received from its numerous customers either through adverts, hosting and personal emails. The reason this lottery was organized is to thank the numerous public including users and non-users of YAHOO! MAIL for the financial benefits THE YAHOO CORPORATION have received as a result of their patronage this financial year. The online draws was conducted by a random selection of email addresses from an exclusive list of 29,031 e-mail addresses of individuals and corporate bodies picked by an advanced automated random computer search from the internet. However, no tickets were sold but all email addresses were assigned to different ticket numbers for representation and privacy. Due to mix up of some numbers and names, we ask that you keep your winning information confidential until your claims has been processed and your money remitted to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program by some participants. Our claims director will immediately commence the process to facilitate the release of your funds as soon as you contact him or her. For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning information confidential till you have finally claimed your prize money in whatever manner you deem fit to claim it. This is part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program. Please be warned. CLAIMS PROCEDURES:It is our standard practice to allocate accredited agents for the processing of claims application. It is even more imperative for oversea winners. To begin your claims therefore, you are advised as a matter of urgency, to contact the under listed licensed and accredited claims agent for the processing of your prize awards winning. Please contact your claims agent immediately, to begin your claims process:  CLAIMS CONTACT AGENT:MR FREEMAN WALLACEREMMITANCE DIRECTOR YAHOO PROMOTIONS,UKNo.44, Moorfields London EC2Y 9AL,UNITED KINGDOMEmail: mr.freemanwallace_desk@live.comTel: +447035933672 You are to provide the assigned claims agent via email with the under listed information as soon as possible. MAKE CONTACT WITH YOUR CLAIMS AGENT WITH HIS EMAIL ADDRESS ABOVE AND PROVIDE THE UNDERLISTED INFORMATION TO HIM.==============================================  ==================================================  =====  APPLICATION FOR PRIZE CLAIM (Receipt Official Notification Letter) FULL NAMES*CONTACT ADDRESS*COUNTRY:* SEX* AGE* MARITAL STATUS*OCCUPATION*NATIONALITY*TELEPHONE NUMBER*EMAIL ADDRESS*HAVE YOU A PASSPORT OR LICENCE (identification on delivery)*TICKET NUMBER*SERIAL NUMBER*BATCH NUMBER*REFERENCE NUMBER* Once Again Thanks To Have Contributed To Our Financial Success!!!Yours Sincerely,Mrs.Amelia HuntsChief Executive OfficerYahoo! Corporation.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From: Mrs. Alain Rechel Asim.‏
From:  mrs.alain.rache.asim@cantv.net (mrs.alain.rache.asim@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, November 07, 2009 1:55:39 AM 
To:  Mrs.Alain.Rache.Asim@cantv.net 



From: Mrs. Alain Rechel Asim.
Rue 11 Plateaux, 01 BP 225, Cotonou -Benin.


Hello Dear.


My name is Mrs. Alain Rechel Asim, a nationality of Republic Du Benin, also a retired Director in the Ministry of Health. I am married to late Mr. Adams Asim who worked with France Embassy (here in my country) for 12 years as an accountant before he died in October 2008.




We were married for twenty years with a son. My husband died after an illness that lasted for only four days. When my husband was alive we deposited the sum of 5 Million Euros ( Five Million Thousand Euros) with one of good bank here in Republic du Benin as a joint account. The purpose of this huge sum with the bank is for building a hospital of our own after our retirement from government work.



Presently, this money is still with the bank. Recently I discovered that I would not last for the next two months due to my cancer problem. Though what disturbs me most is the stroke that I am having now. Having known my condition I decided to transfer out this fund to organization or better still an individual that will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein.




The 50% of this total fund will be for my son’s future in your country which will be invested into a good business venture until he is of old and mature enough to manage it, the 15% will be for you/family for your assistance in taking care of my son; while the remaining 35% will be used for orphanages, disable and charity- helping the needy ones.




I wish you to use the fund as I have instructed herein. I took this decision because my son who will inherit part of this money is not capable to carryout this charity work alone because of his age.




Our son (David) is just 16 years old now and having grown up here, we doubt his ability to manage this fund as my late husband and I had wished. Above all, my relatives are not to be trusted and I don't want my family hard earned money to be misused. I don't want a situation where this money will be used in ungodly manner hence the reason for taking this bold decision of writing to you believing that you will not let me down.




I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going to. I know that I am going to be in the bosom of the Lord, the creator will fight my cause and I shall hold my peace. I will only want your e-mail communication in this regard, as my Doctor told me to avoid receiving telephone call, and secondly, because of the presence of my family relatives who are always around me. I don't want any of my family relatives to receive this money or to know about this fund transfer with you except my son.



 As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the bank here along with the information you need in receiving the total fund on my behalf. I will also issue you a letter of authority that will empower you as my partner to receive this fund, with trust and honesty all things are possible.




Please I will like to hear from you immediately you get this mail because any delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing for another individual for this same purpose. Please assure me that youWill act accordingly as I stated herein. I have told my son my intention of contacting you on this matter and he is well pleased.




Expecting to hear from you for more details.
Remain blessed.

Mrs. Alain Rechel Asim

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
URGENT REPLY IS NEEDED‏
From:  Gilly Edward (gillyedward48@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, November 06, 2009 11:45:22 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

Tôi c&#243; thư mới! 

Bây giờ bạn c&#243; thể gửi thư điện tử cho tôi tại: gillyedward48@yahoo.com

URGENT REPLY IS NEEDED

- HELLO DEAR, I got your contact during my search for a reliable, honest and a trustworthy person to entrust this huge transfer project with . My name is MR EDWARD GILLY. I am the manager of the Standard Chartered Bank, First Light Branch, Accra Ghana . I am a Ghanaian, married with two kids.I am writing to solicit for your assistance in the transfer of funds valued at $6,620,000.00 (six million six hundred and twenty thousand United States Dollars.) This fund is the excess of what my branch in which I am the Manager made as profit during the last annual audition. I have already submitted an approved end of the year report for the year 2008 to my head office in Accra here and they will never know of this excess. I have since then, placed this amount of value $6,620,000.00 million USD in a suspense escrow account without a beneficiary. I cannot stand to claim it that was why I contacted you to stand as the beneficiary. As an officer of the bank, I cannot directly be connected to this money thus I am impelled to request for your assistance to receive this Money into your bank account. I intend to part 30% of this fund to you as compensation while 70% shall be for me. All I need from you is to stand as the original depositor of the fund. Remember my bank do not know about this money. yours Sincerely, MR EDWARD GILLY.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
DR.MUSTAFA SALAAM, BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A)‏
From:  Dr Mustafa Salaam (drmustafasalaam_2@msn.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, November 06, 2009 10:12:05 AM 
To:   

DR.MUSTAFA SALAAM
DIRECTOR FOREIGN REMMITTANCE DEPARTMENT
BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A)
OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO,
WEST AFRICA.
00226 75 53 59 81
EMAIL;drmustafasalaam_2@msn.com.

Dear Friend,

                               Greeting to you!!!

                         STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL AND SECRECY.

I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise as we never met
before. I am the Director in charge of foreign remmittance department of
Bank of African(B.O.A), I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this
trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual
benefit of our both families. I need your urgent assistance in
transferring the sum of Twenty Two Million and Five Hundred Thousand
united state dollars ($22.500 000mUSD) Immediately to your account.

The fund has been dormant (in-active) for 11 years in our Bank here
without any body coming for it. I want to release the fund to you as the
nearest person to our deceased customer (the owner of the account) who
died a long with his supposed next of kin in air crash since on February
16, 1998. I don't want the fund to go into our Bank treasury as an
abandoned fund, so this is the reason why I contacted you, so that my Bank
will release the fund to you as the nearest person to the deceased
customer.

Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete
it if you are not interested. Upon receipt of your reply, I will send you
the application form you will fill and send to the bank for transfer of
the fund into your bank account and also note that you will have 40% of
the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business.
And also 10% had been mapped out for you for the expense you will make in
this transaction and 50% is for me. I need your informations so that I
will send you the application form.

Please do reply to me via this email adress (drmustafasalaam_2@msn.com.)

                                   YOUR FULL INFORMATIONS

Your Name.........
Your Home Addresses.. ....
City.. ......
Country.. ......
Home Telephone.. .....
Private Telephone.. ......
Fax No.. ......
Marital Status.. ......
Age.. ......
Occupation.. .......
Religion.. .........

Awaiting for your urgent response so that we will proceed immediately.

Best Regards,
Dr.Mustafa Salaam
(B.O.A) BANK OF AFRICA.
00226 75 53 59 81
EMAIL;drmustafasalaam_2@msn.com.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Read With Care !‏
From:  IMPORTANT ALERT ! (leicht@tvcabo.co.mz)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, November 06, 2009 5:43:08 AM 
To:   

   HUANGSHI DONGBEI ELECTRICAL APPLIANCE CO.,LtdADDRESS : Cixi Fuhai Town Industrial Zone Republic of ChinaWEBSITE : www.dongbei.co.ccDATE : 6TH NOVEMBER 2009. :::::::____YEAR 2009 EMAIL ID NOTIFICATION____::::::: Dear Email-User,We at Huangshi Dongbei global office likes to officially congratulate youfor the draw that just held by our company which featured you as thesecond place winner of our yearly promotions.Your email address with MICROS ID ( VDT-37011-XLG-692TM-8WQ ) was luckilydrawn to be this year winner of a Brand New 2008 RANGE ROVER SPORT and acash prize of $970,000 United States Dollars.This money and gift webelieve will enable you make some impact in the society and promote ourcompany globally. _______FOR FURTHER VERIFICATION PLEASE VISIT________WEBSITE : www.dongbei.co.ccUSERNAME : 2d9mPASSWORD : fwtp______________________________________________  ____________After logging in, you should contact Dr.Petro Cage EMAIL :: rpetrocage4@gmail.com PHONE: +44 701112 1554 for your claims. Ensure you visit our company site for more info.Special greetings from the entire family of Huangshi Dongbei Worldwide. Signed,Mrs, Chen Feng (Sec.announcer)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.


U.K. NATIONAL LOTTERYP. O. BOX 1010 LIVERPOOL L70 1NL,UNITED KINGDOM.Dear Winner,We announce today the external draw #2011 of the UK Stake National Lottery online draws held on Saturday 31st October, 2009 in the United Kingdom. Your email address was attached to Ticket Number 207/510054/UKNL, with Serial number 99010, which won in the 2nd Category. This program is sponsored annually by multinational Information Technology companies to promote the use of the internet. You have been approved for payment of the sum of Ј948, 600:00 (Nine Hundred and Forty - Eight Thousand Six Hundred Great British Pounds) credited to file with REF NO: JAKP/98710/HA/09 and Batch No.10050UKNL.To file for your claim, please contact our fiduciary claim Agent whose details are; Dr. Smith Edwards Email: esmiths@rkgmail.comDirect telephone line no: +44 702-408-5947.Please state your Batch and Reference numbers stated in this email in all correspondence. Also send him your full names, address, telephone numbers, date of birth, sex, occupation and nationality by email.Sincerely,Mrs. Alexandria Moore (Programme coordinator

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
GOD'S WORK‏
From:  Sarah Thopson (sarah.thopson@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, November 05, 2009 11:12:57 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

I have a new email address! 

You can now email me at: sarah.thopson@yahoo.com



- Dearest in Christ,I am Mrs Sarah Thopson from France. I am married to Mr Richard Burson Thopson . He worked with france embassy in Ivory Coast for nine years without a child before he died in the plane crash, American national Egypt Air Flight 990 and other passengers aboard.Since his death, I have lived with the memories, fighting effortelessly to live a normal life but all to no avail. I suffered mentally and psychologically and shortly was diagnosed of Cancer.When my late Husband was alive he deposited the sum of $3.2Million (three Million two hundred thousand U.S. Dollars) in one of the international Banks here in Abidjan. Having known my condition I decided to donate this fund to a church that will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein. I want a church or good child of God that will use this fund for orphanages, widows, propagating the word of God and to endeavor that the house of God is maintained.Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I Stated herein. Hoping to receive your reply.Remain blessed in the Lord.Yours in Christ,Mrs Sarah Thopson

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
GOD'S WORK‏
From:  Sarah Thopson (sarah.thopson@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, November 05, 2009 11 :11: 30 AM 
To:  dr_hytham@hotmail.com 

I have a new email address! 

You can now email me at: sarah.thopson@yahoo.com



- Dearest in Christ,I am Mrs Sarah Thopson from France. I am married to Mr Richard Burson Thopson . He worked with france embassy in Ivory Coast for nine years without a child before he died in the plane crash, American national Egypt Air Flight 990 and other passengers aboard.Since his death, I have lived with the memories, fighting effortelessly to live a normal life but all to no avail. I suffered mentally and psychologically and shortly was diagnosed of Cancer.When my late Husband was alive he deposited the sum of $3.2Million (three Million two hundred thousand U.S. Dollars) in one of the international Banks here in Abidjan. Having known my condition I decided to donate this fund to a church that will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein. I want a church or good child of God that will use this fund for orphanages, widows, propagating the word of God and to endeavor that the house of God is maintained.Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I Stated herein. Hoping to receive your reply.Remain blessed in the Lord.Yours in Christ,Mrs Sarah Thopson.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Mrs Asalah mohamed Shaheed.‏
From:  Asalah Mohamed (asalahmohamed0123@yctrl.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, November 05, 2009 10:41:23 AM 
To:   

From Mrs Asalah mohamed   Shaheed.
 Postal address, Abidjan Cote dIvoire 01 bp 107 Abidjan 01 
House Address, Avenue 13 Rue 7 
Cocody bloocos, Lot 67 Abidjan Cote dIvoire . 


Assalamu Alaykum, 
With Due Respect and Humanity, I was compelled to write to you under a humanitarian ground. My name is Mrs Asalah Mohamed. From Indonesia, I am 68yrs old; I am married to late Engr.Alahaji Mohamed Shaheed who has worked on Oil Company in Cote dIvoire. Before he retired in the year 2003. He died in the year 2006 after a Cardiac Arteries Operation. 

We were married for 36 years without a child. And Recently, My Doctor told me that I would not last for the next six months due to my cancer problem (cancer of the lever and stroke).. 

When my late husband was alive he deposited a trunk box in one of the best security company here in coted'iviore which contained the sum of $12. 5. Million for safe keeping. Presently this trunk box is still in the Vault of the security company.

Having known my condition I decided to hand over this money to your care and if you know that you will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct you herein, I will be very happy to do so ensh Allah. 

I will want you to use this money according to the desire of my late. Husband, to use it for the help of the Less privileged, orphanages, and using it to propagating the word of Allah. I want you to know that I took this decision because I don have any child that will inherit this money, and I don? want this money to be used in an ungodly way. 

This is why I am taking this decision to hand you over this money to your hand. I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I want you to always remember me in your daily prayers because of my up coming Cancer Surgery. Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I have stated herein. Hope to receive your urgent reply.  

Due to the present condition of my health, I was warned by my doctor to avoid receiving or making any call. You can always reach me through this my 
Private email address. asalahmohamed8@yahoo.fr 

Yours Sister in Islam, 
Mrs. Asalah mohamed Shaheed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Need Loan? Contact Mr. Brian brian.1577@yahoo.co.uk‏
From:  Mark Smith (marrksitth184@mchsi.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, November 05, 2009 6:12:20 AM 
To:   

Need

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Gulf Bank -Security Service Alert‏
From:  Gulf Bank (customer.service@e-gulfbank.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, November 05, 2009 5:38:26 AM 
To:   



Dear Online Account Holder,

Access To Your Account Is Currently Unavailable
. 

Please click the link below to restore your account access. 
RESTORE YOUR ACCOUNT ACCESS . 

Thank you. 

Customer Service 
Gulf Bank Online

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Gulf Bank -Security Service Alert‏
From:  Gulf Bank (customer.service@e-gulfbank.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, November 05, 2009 5 :35: 59 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 



Dear Online Account Holder,

Access To Your Account Is Currently Unavailable
. 

Please click the link below to restore your account access. 
RESTORE YOUR ACCOUNT ACCESS . 

Thank you. 

Customer Service 
Gulf Bank Online

Message-ID: 5caca50aca4588cc2f193226ae7aa1ef

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
- 2009 US visa approval, reply by Nov. 9‏
From:  US Immigration Program (greencard@jangomail.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, November 05, 2009 12:36:44 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 






haitham,

We are happy to announce that you are approved to participate in this year's US Visa Lottery program.  Act immediately!

Save 25% when you complete your registration before November 9!  Use discount code 63452903.

You can access and check the status of your registration here:

Login URL:  http://www.usa-green-card.com/GC2_Ac...dminLogin.aspx
Username:  x1103157A
Password:  GIDAYF56

USA Green Card has over 13 years experience helping people like you from all over the world to immigrate to the United States.  Our service guarantees that your application is successfully entered in the visa program.

Register today to benefit from all we have to offer:

A simple 5-minute application online.
24 hour professional online help.
Expert and personalized supervision.
Guaranteed participation.
FREE airline ticket to the US when you get your green card. 
Sign Up Now!



"Thank you for helping our family win the visa program.  We are loving our new life in the US and are so happy to know that our children will grow up with all the opportunities available in this great country!"



USA Green Card
http://www.usa-green-card.com





The Diversity Immigrant Visa Lottery is an official program of the US Government.  To stop future notices, click here

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Assistance Needed Urgently.‏
From:  desk15 (goldenstone@webmail.co.za)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, November 04, 2009 11:02:02 PM 
To:  


From Joyce BlaiseAbidjan Cote D`IvoireWest Africa. Dearest, Permit me to inform you of my desire of going into business relationship with you. I got your contact from Internet where searching for a responsible and humble person who will assist me on this, I prayed over it and selected your name among other names due I was dicrected by God to do so, I must not hesitate to confide in you for this simple and sincere business.  I am Joyce Blaise the only duaghter of late Mr. and Mrs. James Blaise My Father was a very wealthy cocoa merchant in Abidjan , the economic capital of Ivory Coast, My Father was poisoned to dearth by his business associates on one of their outings on a business trip . My Mother died when I was a baby and since then my Father took me so special. Before the death of my father on January 2007 in a private hospital here in Abidjan he secretly called me on his bed side and told me that he has the sum of of ten million,five hundred thousand United State Dollars. USD (US$10.5 million) left in fixed / suspense account in one of the prime bank here in Abidjan, that he used my name as his only duaghter for the next of Kin in depositing of the fund. He also explained to me that it was because of this wealth that he was poisoned by his business associates.  That I should seek for a foreign partner in a country of my choice where I will transfer this money and use it for investment purpose such as real estate management or hotel management , I am honourably seeking your assistance in the following ways:  (1) To provide a bank account into which this money would be transferred to .(2) To serve as a guardian of this fund since I am only 22years. (3) To make arrangement for me to come over to your country to further my education and to secure a resident permit in your country.  Moreover, I am willing to offer you 15% of the total sum as compensation for your effort/ input after the successful transfer of this fund into your nominated account overseas. Furthermore, you indicate your options towards assisting me as I believe that this transaction would be concluded within fourteen (14) days you signify interest to assist me.  Anticipating to hear from you soon. Thanks and God bless. Best regards,Joyce Blaise

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attention from Sgt Nelson Dillion‏
From:  SGT NELSON DILLION (jhjn@jsmail.com.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, November 04, 2009 6 :15: 47 PM 
To:  


Hello,


My name is Sgt Nelson Dillon, serving in the Engineering military unit in Ba'qubah in Iraq. 
As you know, we are being attacked by insurgents everyday and car bombings.
we found some money here in Baqubah in Iraq, we cannot keep this money in the bank,
because we are working for the government,My partners and I need a good partner/individaul, 
someone we can trust and We want to move this money out of iraq to a reputable/sincere person 
for investment purposes. 


We plan on using a diplomatic means to ship the money out as military cargo, 
using diplomatic immunity.This is the reason for contacting you.Once the funds get to you,
take your 30% out and keep our own 70%.. The only thing we require from you is just for you 
to help us find a safe place where the funds can be sent to,because Iraq is a war zone.
If you are interested contact me for more details through my personal email : sgt.nelsondill@sify.com 


Thanks,

Sgt Nelson Dillion

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Urgent and Confidential‏
From:  Office Office (officeinfo68@yahoo.co.id)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, November 04, 2009 5 :59: 44 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

Saya punya alamat email baru! 

Sekarang Anda bisa mengirim email kepada saya di: officeinfo68@yahoo.co.id



- FROM THE OFFICE OF Dr.Charles WilliamsTHE CHIEF AUDITOR INCHARGE AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO WEST AFRICADear Sir/Madam, I want to transfer ($17,300.000.00 ) seventen million three hundred thousand United States Dollars from here in Burkina Faso to overseas account. Your assistance as a foreigner is necessary because the management of the bank will welcome any foreigner who has correct information to this account which I will give to you immediately, if you are interested to do this business with me.Please reply with the assurance, include your private telephone and fax numbers,is necessary for facilitate an easy communication in this transaction.As soon as you reply, so that i will let you know the next step to follow in order to finalize this transaction immediately. I expect your urgent communication{+22675145555}Upon your response and strong assurance that you will not let me down once the fund goes into your account I will let you know the origin of the fund and the transfer procedures without delay. (FILL THIS FORM BELLOW PLEASE AND RESENDIT TO ME).1) Your FullName:-.................................2) YourAge:-...........................................3) MaritalStatus:-....................................4) Your CellPhone Number:-..................5) Your FaxNumber:-..............................6) YourCountry:-.....................................7) YourOccupation:-...............................8)Sex:-..................................................  ...9)Your Religion:-.....................................10) YourPrivate E-mail Adress:.............. Yours Sincierely Dr.Charles Williams

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Important Message From Luye-fisheries‏
From:  Luye Fisheries Co Ltd (andrewmcneill@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, November 04, 2009 3 :52: 44 PM 
To:   

Important Message From Luye-fisheries

Attention:

Our company needs employers in Kuwait for stable work of our branch. This position provides support in the daily operation of benefits administration.
What you'll have to do is to perform a basic bank operations like making a wire transfers.

This is a home based job and it could be part-time. Your income will be from $4,000 to $5,000 per month, depending or your speed and accuracy. If you are satisfied with these conditions and wish to start earning,please contact my
private E-mail at ::(: hongxfisheriecoltd@yahoo.com.hk)

With best regards,
Manager,Xiangwan Hong
Luye Fisheries Co Ltd
Website: http://www.luye-fisheries.com/cn/default.htm
http://www.luye-fisheries.com/progra...el.php?lang=en

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Hello my good friend,‏
From:  Salif Gambo (salifgambo15@yahoo.in)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, November 04, 2009 1:02:17 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   Hello my good friend, 
By your host:   Salif Gambo 

Date:   Wednesday 4 November 2009  
Time:   12:45 PM - 1:45 PM  (GMT +00:00)  
Address:   Dear Partner, I am Mr Salif Gambo, a banker,Director Auditing/ Accounting Unit of our Bank in Burkina Faso W/Africa. I have the opportunity of transferring the left over Funds ($15.2 M) of our late client who died along with his entire family on 31/7/2000 in a plane clash. This money will be shared between us 60/30 while 10% will be mapped out for expenses. If you're interested and willing to assist, further detail of the transfer will reach you on your return mail. Have a great day. mr.Salif Gambo. Note// Reply to this alternative e-mail address ::(: mr.salifgambo01@hotmail.com)  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation 
Copyright © 2009  Yahoo Web Services India Pvt Ltd. All Rights Reserved | Terms of Service | Privacy Policy

----------


## om faisal

I want to know if it’s possible to have a commercial business with you‏
From:  Kujo Tompson (kujotompson@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, November 03, 2009 2:49:45 PM 
To:  lat62@ykc.com 

Dear Sir,



My name is Eng. Tompson Kujo, from the Libyan petroleum Co-operation; I want to know if it’s possible to have a commercial business with you. I decided to find a partner in your country due to the circumstances surrounding my contract with the Libyan government, and the laws governing my appointment with the authorities of the said country. Since am appointed as the senior supervisor   of the Libyan crude oil, I’m not in any position to invest in any business or have my own company until my appointment is over with the Libyan crude.



Now I have $15 million which I have deposited with a security company, and my main problem is that, I’ve been paying demurrage instead of making profit for the deposited fund. So I decided to find a company or an individual who is trustworthy who will be ready to invest with the money so I can be getting a profit until my appointment with the Libyan government is over.



I have a great opportunity to invest $15 million dollars with you or your company and willing to go into long term partnership with you, I will be very happy to work with you as a partner.



If possible reply and give your advice.Yours Sincerely,


Eng. Tompson Kujo.
Senior supervisor for Libyan crude oil

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
A UNE FUTURE COLLABORATION‏
From:  Morgane (aircleanerpro@orange.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, October 31, 2009 1:13:26 PM 
To:  no_reply@royaumes-unis.co.uk 


APPLEGATE DIRECTORY LTD
APPLEGATE HOUSE
RIVERSIDE ROAD
POTTINGTON BUSINESS PARK
BARNSTAPLE EX31 1LS
E-mail : UKAPPLEGATE@LIVE.FR
WWW.APPLEGATE.CO.UK

==================================================  ========
==================================================  ========


Madame, Mademoiselle, Monsieur,

Bienvenue au Groupe Applegate, l'entreprise de l'industrie, de la technologie et de la fabrication au Royaume-Unis,  en Irlande et au Canada.

Afin d’accroitre la promotion de l'emploi et à l'intégration européenne et canadienne au processus de la mondialisation, le Groupe Applegate lance un programme de recrutement pour l’augmentation de son personnel. Le recrutement est destiné à tout demandeur d'emploi, à tout demandeur d'un VISA pour une destination aux  Royaume-Unis, en Irlande ou au Canada. Il est également destiné à tout cadre ou à tout jeune diplômé désirant avoir une carrière professionnel de haut niveau.

Après une longue étude dynamique du phénomène de la pauvreté dans les pays en voie de développement notamment les pays d'Afrique, du Caraïbe et du pacifique en collaboration avec le gouvernement anglais et canadien et le plan à long terme du Ministère des Affaires étrangère, le présent programme prend naissance et se veut un moteur évident pour la lutte contre la pauvreté et la promotion de l'intégration réelle dans le programme de mondialisation et d'ouverture du territoire anglais, irlandais et canadien aux étrangers. Les étudiants peuvent également participer à ce programme et nous faire parvenir leur dossier de candidature. Ils pourront travailler à temps réduit dans l’entreprise et profiter du reste du temps pour continuer leurs études.

LES CONDITIONS PARTICULIERES
  - Avoir entre 18 ans à 55 ans au plus.
  - &#202;tre de bonne moralité.
  - &#202;tre disponible à voyager.
  - Avoir une connaissance du français ou de l'anglais
  - &#202;tre titulaire du BAC au moins ou avoir un diplôme professionnel équivalent

Toute fois, vous pouvez nous écrire par email pour l'obtention de plus amples informations.

Si vous remplissez ces conditions, faites nous parvenir par émail votre dossier de  pré inscription à l’adresse émail que voici : ukapplegate@live.fr

DOSSIER DE CANDIDATURE
   * Un curriculum vit&#230;
   * Une copie d'acte de naissance (facultatif)
   * Une lettre de motivation
   * Une photo d'identité (format 4x4)

Nous espérons que vous avez tout le nécessaire pour prendre une décision afin de fournir les dossiers demandés. Nous vous rappelons une fois encore que le dossier de candidature doit être envoyé par émail à l'adresse ukapplegate@live.fr

           A notre future Collaboration

     Nous espérons que vous y trouverez tout votre intérêt.


                      Mr Jean Claude Da Silva
                        Dir. Applegate Ltd

----------


## om faisal

Read And Get Back To Me Please‏
From:  American Soldier (jam@raly.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, October 31, 2009 9:07:48 AM 
To: 


Business Proposal,My name is Sgt. James Riley I am an American soldier with Swiss background, serving in the military with the army's 3rd infantry division based in Iraq/Baghdad. With a very desperate need for assistance, I have summed up courage to contact you. I found your contact particulars in an address journal. I am seeking your kind assistance to move the sum of($ 25 Million U.S. Dollars ) Twenty Five Million United State Dollars to you, as far as I can be assured that my share will be safe in your care until I complete my service here, this is no stolen money, and there are no danger involved. Source Of Money: Some money in various currencies was discovered in barrels at a farmhouse near one of Saddam's old palaces in Ticket-Iraq during a rescue operation, and it was agreed by staff Sgt Kenneth buff and I that some part of this money be shared among both of us before informing anybody about it since both of us saw the money first. No Compensation can make up for the risk we have taken with our lives in this hell hole. Of which my share will be safe in your care until I complete my service here, this is no stolen money, and there are no danger involved. Kindly indicate your interest in assisting me as well as Providing the following information to facilitate the smooth conclusion of the consignment fund delivery to your door step. 1) Your Full Name: 2) Your Address: 3) Your Age And Occupation: 4) Your Mobile Telephone Number:5) Your Direct Email Address:6) Your Fax Number: 7) The Name of the Closest Airport to your City of Residence:8) Your country and your present location: One passionate appeal I will make to you is not to discuss this misinformation to facilitate the smooth conclusion of the consignment fund delivery to your door step. One passionate appeal I will make to you is not to discuss this matter with anybody, should you have reasons to reject this offer, please and please destroy this message as any leakage of this information will be too bad for us soldier? here in Iraq. I do not know how long we will remain here, and I have been shot, wounded and survived two suicide bomb attacks by the special grace of God, this and other reasons I will mention later has prompted me to reach out for help, I honestly want this matter to be resolved immediately, please contact me as soon as possible my only way of communication email.I Also want you to tell me how much you will take from this money for the assistance you will give to me. God Bless You As You Help Out In This Transaction.Sgt. James Riley

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  Tobacco New Year Draw (pauladams@hawamail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, January 07, 2010 4:26:31 AM 
To:   

Your Email ID was awarded 1,000,000.00 GBP in the Tobacco New Year Promo send your:Names___Address___Tel____Country__

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  BMW NEW YEAR PROMO (bmw.dept@discuz.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, January 06, 2010 9:36:59 PM 
To:   

£950,000.00 and a BMW Car has been awarded to you in the BMW NEW YEAR BIG DASH,send us your:-Names___Address___Tel____Country__

----------


## om faisal

OFFRE D EMPLOI AU CANADA‏
From:  colline corneille (alicia_lebaron2002@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, January 06, 2010 9:08:56 AM 
To:   




AGENCE: HYDRO  

QUEBEC INTERNATIONAL
  Agence de Recrutement et de Placement  International agree par les gouvernements  Americain, Angleterre  et Canadien. 
N° Agrement/Visa/0022 / S-15/ 197582 

Bureau d'Etude :  directionhydroquebec@yahoo.ca

                             Monsieur/Mesdames

                           A votre attention,


 Vivre et travailler au Canada, en Angleterre et aux Etats Unis Chaque  année . Pour la lutte contre la pauvrété et des immigrations clandestines ,  le Gouvernement Canadien mobilise plus de Milliers d  étrangers qui viennent travailler dans des  domaines  où il y a une pénurie de main-d'oeuvre qualifiée. Les  travailleurs doivent satisfaire des exigences précises pour pouvoir venir dans ces  pays. 

 La population vieillissante et la lutte contre la pauvreté donne libre  choix à l organisme HQI (HYDRO QUEBEC INTERNATIONAL) de recruter une quarantaine (40) de travailleurs étrangers et leur famille. Si vous songez  travailler dans  ces pays, Immigrer et travailler  en  permanence Chaque année avec un long contrat CDI , le Canada, l'Angleterre, les Etats- unis  accueillent  des milliers de nouveaux résidents à venir  dans ces pays.

 Notre cabinet est une agence de placement et de recrutement, il offre des  emplois à court ou à long terme a l'étranger selon les  compétences de chacun. 

Nous nous occupons essentiellement de trouver des employés pour  satisfaire la demande dans ces pays qui manquent de mains d’oeuvres.(Entreprises,usines,particuliers)  comme informatique, le social, Contrôle de gestion, expertise comptable, gestion des ressources Humaines, montage de projet marketing, marketing en communication, droits des affaires, commerce international, production Agricole, agro-industriel et transformation des aliments, management de qualité, connaissance dans les normes de qualités, Transport et logistique, secrétariat, secrétariat bilingue, secrétariat informatisé, opérateur bancaire, financements de projets, Assurance, brevets, licences propriétés intellectuelle, hôtellerie, analyse médicale,restauration, ingénieur qualifié, informatique,service publique, Agronomie  entreprenariat . Les jeunes ingénieurs, spécialistes  en éoliennes et hydrauliques sont également les bienvenus

Pour postuler votre demande d emplois veuillez  contactez l adresse email de l agence :Email: hydroquebecagence@yahoo.ca

RECEVEZ MES SALUTATIONS 
LA CHARGE DE LA RELATION PUBLIQUE
LA SECRETAIRE

----------


## om faisal

Greeting from kate‏
From:  Kate Momoh (kate.momoh@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, December 31, 2009 2:04:34 AM 
To:   



My regards to your family, I felt like communicatrice with you  my name is kate is my pleasure with due respect to cultivate a healthy friendship with you with due respect. I have great interest in the ocean and travelling, my hubbies are reading and dancing.
so  I decided to extend my felicitations to you. Presently I can not really specify what prompted my drive to write but I did have the mind that you could be a nice person.

I  will like you to contact me back , So that I will give you full explanation about myself, I contact you through this medium now in order to provide the link for detail discussion.

Feel free  to write me back .

Your's Sincerely
kate

----------


## om faisal

CRY FOR HELP‏
From:  MRS MARY (mrsmarry4418@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, December 28, 2009 8 :06: 23 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 CRY OF HE...pdf (17.2 KB)  


PLEASE HERE MY CRY

READ THE ATTACH LETTER AND RESPOND TO MY HELP FOR MY HUMBLE GOD WILL BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.

REGARDS

MRS ROSE MARY FOR THE FAMILY.

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Hotmail Account Alert™!!!Confirmation‏
From:  Windows Live Team (nenyasilver@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, December 24, 2009 1:05:50 PM 
To:   



CONFIRM YOUR WINDOWS LIVE ACCOUNT SERVICES. VERIFY YOUR HOTMAIL ACCOUNT NOW TO AVOID IT CLOSED !!! 


Dear Account Owner

This email is from Windows Live Hotmail® and we are sending it to you account users for your safety. Due to the anonymous registrations of our account which is causing congestion to our service, so we are shutting down some account and your account was among those to be deleted,so the purpose of this email is for you to verify that you are the owner of this account and you are still using it by filling the information below after clicking on the reply button:

* Username: ........................
* Password: ........................
* Date of Birth: ....................
* Country Or Territory:.........


After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconveniences. 




Sincerely,
The Windows Live Hotmail Team

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Miss. Judith Irene‏
From:  MISS JUDITH (judithirene@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, January 07, 2010 3 :52: 54 AM 
To:   

Miss. Judith Irene 



Dearest, 


I am writing this mail to you with tears and sorrow from my heart. My name is Miss. Judith Irene, 25yrs old female and I held from Kenya. My father was the former Kenyan road Minister. 



He and Assistant Minister of Home Affairs Lorna Laboso had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Kericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya. The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10th, June, 2008. You can read more about the crash through the below site: and reply me through my private email: judithirene@voila.fr


http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/af...ash/index.html 

Sincerely yours, 



Miss.. Judith Irene

----------


## om faisal

3 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
READ AND GET BACK TO ME.‏
From:  Lulu Mohamed (lulu_mohamed@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, January 06, 2010 9 :52: 52 PM 
To:   

READ AND GET BACK TO ME.
Salaam aléikoum.

My Name Is Mr. Lulu Mohamed a Banker By Profession, I am contacting you for your assistance in a business project with the sum of 25.




million united state dollars to be paid into your bank account and I believe that it will be a great benefit to both of us and after the successful transfer of the fund into your bank account we will share the money at the ratio of 40% for you 60% for me.

My dear I see this as a great opportunity to both of us, if you are willing to honor this great opportunity please reply me to my private email address with your full names, telephone numbers, occupation and age to enable me give you all the relevant information concerning the business. 


Sincerely yours.

Mr. Lulu Mohamed 

For more information
call me on +226 71 07 69 18
E-mail; 

lulumohamed20@yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dearest New Friend,‏
From:  Sonia (loveworld@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, January 06, 2010 3:26:02 PM 
To:   

Dearest New Friend,
It gives me a great pleasure to contact you  and i hope honesty and trust they say build a strong relationship,no matter the distance that keeps us apart it still gives me the confident to write you this mail. I will really appreciate it if we can click together as one great lovers ok.Please kindly mail me back with my private email I.D. (Dabor.sonia@yahoo.co.uk) So that we can know about ourselves and I will give you my pictures for you to really know more about me .Please I'm waiting eagerly to see your lovely mail soon.
Yours in love
SONIA
(Dabor.sonia@yahoo.co.uk)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Miss. Judith Irene‏
From:  MISS JUDITH (judithirene@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, January 06, 2010 11:12:43 AM 
To:   

Miss. Judith Irene 



Dearest, 




I am writing this mail to you with tears and sorrow from my heart. My name is Miss. Judith Irene, 25yrs old female and I held from Kenya. My father was the former Kenyan road Minister. 



He and Assistant Minister of Home Affairs Lorna Laboso had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Kericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya. The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10th, June, 2008. You can read more about the crash through the below site: and reply me through my private email: judithirene@voila.fr


http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/af...ash/index.html 

Sincerely yours, 



Miss.. Judith Irene

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Changing my email‏
From:  Pam B (rohysnopqx@dFAeGjqn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, January 06, 2010 9 :15: 54 AM 
To:  y_franssen@hotmail.com 

Hey its Pam sorry i havent emailed you in a while i have just been so busy with the holidays and workand you know how it is. Anyways, i just got a new email Pam@freemailnow.net give me an email back andlet me know you got it and i want to make sure that its working cause i havent been getting all my email lately.Look forward to hearing from you. talk to you soonPam

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: I hope all is well with you‏
From:  Engr.Platon Lebedev (cheng1979@totonline.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, January 06, 2010 7:07:23 AM 
To:   

 Engineer Platon LebedevShareholder Russian Oil, Can You Manager Funds  Top of the day, I



am Platon Lebedev, a major share holder of Russian Oil an international affiliate of Statoil Company based in Russia and a close pal to Mikhail Khodorkovsky, former chief executive officer of oil giant Yukos  Due to ill Health I have esophageal cancer, it has defiled all forms of medical treatment and according to the medical experts it is a terminal illness so I do not know how much longer I have to live.  I never had any real Friends in my lifetime because I never really cared for anyone but my business. But now I know that there is more to life than making all the money in the world. However, certain unfolding events has made it very necessary for me to seek your help, my company is fighting investigations and bankruptcy due to the Yukos Oil problems in Russia, most of my assets were seized due to this case.  Recently I received a bulk payment for my last contract supply with the South African Government. I instructed them specifically not to send the funds to Russia because of the problems, but that the funds to be deposited with a bank on hold. A huge cash deposit of Thirty-Five Million dollars was domiciled with a bank to my knowledge only.  This is the last of my assets, now that my health has deteriorated so badly, I cannot do this myself anymore, I therefore need you as a partner because you are a neutral party to help me collect this funds deposited with the security company and disburse it secretly based on instructions because my time is short I have decided to give most of this money to charity organizations, as I want this to be one of the last good deeds I do on earth. For all your good efforts you will receive 15% of the Funds and must disburse the rest based on instructions. I want you to understand my seriousness in this case and if you can handle the job kindly contact me on the email below for security purposes. I have all the necessary documents on hand; please contact me ASAP so we can discuss more. Thank you for your anticipated cooperation. If you are not interested, please keep it to yourself and do not respond.  Best Regards,Engr: Platon LebedevE-mail (advocatejohanna@att.net)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Good Day‏
From:  ahmed hassan (omerhassan21@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, January 05, 2010 10:07:09 PM 
To:   

Salaam! 
 Good Day,

My working partner has helped me to send your first payment $5000 to you and here is the information;SENDER NAME:Mr.Aziz Atef Ali,I told him to keep sending you $5000 daily until the payment of ($1.millions) is completed and again forward them your informations Telephone number,Full Name, Your Country and adress so that they will be sure.Please the contact Person is: Mr Ahmed Shalaa. agent western union with below E-mail(boa.western_unionburkpay@rocketmail.com) and Phone.+226-76-34-05-55 

Best Regard: 
Mr.Omer Ahmed Hassan

----------


## om faisal

BUSINESS CONSULTATION‏
From:  Mrs. Janet Ellen Mccarthy. (mike.clarke679@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, December 23, 2009 1:17:50 PM 
To:   




Dear Beloved, 

Glory to God in heaven. My name is Mrs. Janet Ellen Mccarthy from South Africa. I am married to Mr. Michael Benjamin Mccarthy, who was a farmer here in South Africa for many years before he died in 2004. We were married for eleven years without a child. He died after a brief illness that lasted for only four days.

Since his death I decided  



ed not to re-marry or get a child outside my matrimonial home, When my late husband was alive he deposited a total sum of GBP 6 Million ( Six Million Great British Pounds Sterling) with a bank in London, United Kingdom.

Presently, this money is still under the safe keeping of the Bank in London and Recently, my Doctor told me that I would not last for the next seven months due to my cancer problems. Though what disturbs me most is my stroke .Having known my condition, I decided to donate this fund to Mosque or church or better still a Moslem or Christian individual that will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct here in. I want a Mosque or church or God fearing individual that will use this fund on; orphanages and widows propagating the word of God and give help to mankind. The good God made us to understand that blessed is the hand that giveth.

I took this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit this money and my husband relatives are not good people and I don't want my husband's hard earned money to be misused by unbelievers. I don't want a situation where this money will be used in an ungodly manner. Hence the reason for taking this bold decision.

I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I know that I am going to be in the bosom of the God. I don't need any telephone communication in this regard because of my health because of the presence of my husband's relatives around me always. I don't want them to know about this development.

Please contact my attorney with this specified email: 

Name: Gary Smith
Email  ::(: gary_smith_2009@yahoo.co.jp)
Principal Attorney Of 
Dominion & Ivory Associates 
London , United Kingdom

He will help you to perfect the legal rudiments involved in the change of ownership. Please call him immediately.

I have delegated all my duties to my attorney because of my ill-health, I am sending this to you through the help of an attending nurse and I cannot make or receive telephone calls because the doctors and the medical director warned against it. Please contact and cooperate with my attorney in order to facilitate the change of ownership in your favor. 

My happiness is that I lived a life of a worthy Good woman. Whoever that wants to serve the Lord must serve him in spirit and truth. Please always be prayerful all through your life. Any delay in contacting my lawyer will give me room in sourcing for a mosque or church or Moslem or Christian individual for this same purpose. Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I stated herein. Hoping to hear from you as soon as possible.

Please use 45% of the money for charity and collect 50% for all expenses which you will make in the process of transferring the money to your bank account. 3% goes to the development of the mosques or churches and 2 % goes to my lawyer; Barrister Keith Harris for his legal consultancy charges.

Remain blessed in the name of the Lord.

Yours,
Mrs. Janet Ellen Mccarthy.

----------


## om faisal

***£1,500,000,00 GBP AWARD WINNER***‏
From:  Liverwood (cap93@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, December 22, 2009 10:49:09 AM 
To:   

 --£1,500,000.00 have been awarded to your email in the National Liverwood award. Send your details to below;Names........Address......Tel......Regard,Na  tional Liverwood Lottery Inc.

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Warning!!!Windows Live Account Verification!‏
From:  Windows Live Hotmail (gemunus@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, December 19, 2009 8:44:50 AM 
To:  Windows Live Hotmail (gemunus@hotmail.com) 

Dear Account Owner

We are having congestion due to the anonymous registration of free Windows Live Account therefore we are shutting down some Windows Live Account and your account is among those to be deleted. We are sending you this email to enable you re-confirm your account details in other to commence immediate upgrade of your account from been deleted. If you are still interested to use your Windows Live account,kindly re-confirm your account by filling the space below after clicking the reply button.

* Username: ........................................

* Password: ......................................... 
* Date of Birth: .....................................
* Country Or Territory: .......................... 

After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconveniences. 


Microsoft,
Windows Live Account Services
 ROOMS NEEDED......‏
From:  john paul (john.paul551@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, December 16, 2009 9:41:23 AM 
To:   

Hello,Kindly be informed that we have 3 clients that will be visiting yourcountry and we will require accomodation for them.Kindly advise if youhave the availability for 3 rooms from December 23rd to 26,2009.Beloware their names:Jennifer Forster MrsJanet Underwood MrsLarry Jocoy Mr Kindly advise with the availability for 3 rooms,rates as well as thetotal sum of the reservations for the period mentioned above.Thanks and hope to read from you soon.Best Regards,

----------


## om faisal

Contact Claim DEPT(claim4claim2@yahoo.com.hk)‏
From:  Intel Corporation Promo (alexintami@volja.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, December 14, 2009 12:40:25 AM 
To:   

     --  INTEL SOFTWARE CORPORATION ONLINE PROMO


You have been selected in the on-going Intel Corporation Email Online Award held this December 2009 at London England. We the Intel Corporation Promo Board are pleased to inform you that you alongside (11) other lucky winners have been approved for a payment of (£1,200,000 Pounds Sterling) One million Two Hundred Thousand GBP in cash. If you receive this email, it means you are one of the (12) lucky winners. Your verification number is: (ISCO/908308/09).   CLAIMS PROCESSING OFFICER: Name: Mr Tommy Walter Email: claim4claim2@yahoo.com.hk Tel Number:+447035963190   You are also advised to provide him with the under listed information as soon as possible:   1. Full Name: 2. Full Address: 3. Marital Status: 4. Occupation: 5. Age: 6. Sex: 7. Nationality: 8. Country Of Residence: 9. Telephone Number:   NOTE: Do not replay this E-mail, you are to contact our claim Dept via E-mail claim4claim2@yahoo.com.hk. AND Call :+447035963190 We are glad to have you as one of our luckly winners. Yours Sincerely, Dr. Katherine Peters (Mrs) Intel Corporation Email Promo UK.

----------


## om faisal

Winning Notification ! ! !‏
From:  Foxcroft, Cheryl (Prof) (Summerstrand Campus South) (Cheryl.Foxcroft@nmmu.ac.za)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, December 12, 2009 1:36:30 AM 
To:  result@uknl.co.uk (result@uknl.co.uk) 

Dear e-MAIL Winner,
Your email address won £850,000.00 GBP in this month NATIONAL LOTTERY E-mail online drew.To file for your claim, contact our agent Mr. Michael Brown with the details below(Full Names, Contact Address, Country, Age, Sex, Occupation & Telephone numbers) to this Email: uknlclaimsunit2010@live.co.uk
Phone Number: +447024059716 +447024041937
Please do reply to this mail Email:uknlclaimsunit2010@live.co.uk
Yours Sincerely,
Foxcroft, Cheryl
(Web-Email Information Manager) 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NOTICE: Please note that this eMail, and the contents thereof, is subject to the standard NMMU eMail disclaimer which may be found at:
http://www.nmmu.ac.za/disclaimer/email.htm

----------


## om faisal

God Bless You‏
From:  Mr. Ace Albert (info@albert.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, December 27, 2009 1:24:46 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend, I know this mail might come to you as a surprise package, but kindly allowme the opportunity to introduce myself, I am Mr. Ace Albert, I worked withBritish Drilling Corporation East London. I got your particulars 


throughmy private search for a trustworthy foreign Partner. However, I amcontacting you in order to ask for your assistance on this confidentialproposal with full financial benefit for you. For over a decade,i marriedfor fifteen years and was blessed with a lovely daughter. my wife and myonly daughter died in a plane crash of Alaska Airlines Flight number 261which crashed on January 31st 2000. I vow to use my wealth for the downtrodden and the less privileged in the society. Since the doctor hadconfirmed my situation that I will not live long I have decided to giveout my money to the poor. Deposited the sum of 110 Million (One Hundredand ten Million Pounds sterling) with my Bank.Presently, this money isstill there. Recently, my Doctor told me that I would not last for thenext 15 days due to cancer problem. Though what disturbs me most is mystroke. Having known my condition I decided to donate this fund to anindividual or better still a God fearing person who will utilize thismoney the way I am going to instruct herein. I want an individual that will use this fund and provide succor to poorand indigent persons, orphanages, and above all those affected in thetsunami in far Asia and the Hurricane Katrina Disasters.I understand thatblessed is the hand that giveth. I took this decision because I do nothave any child that will inherit this money and my relatives are notinclined to helping poor persons and I do not want my hard earned moneyto be misused in the manner I will not like and I also do not want asituation where this money will be used in an ungodly manner, hence thereason for taking this decision. I do not need any telephonecommunication in this regard because of the presence of my relativesaround me always. I do not want them to know about this development. Iknow with God all things are possible. As soon as I receive your reply Ishall give you the contact of the Bank. I will also issue them a letterof authority and change of ownership certificate, that will empower youas the original beneficiary of this fund,through my Lawyer. My happinessis that I lived a life worthy of emulation. Any delay in your reply willgive me room in sourcing for an individual for this same purpose. Pleaseassure me that you will act according to my specification herein.Hopingto hear from you. Thank you and may the Almighty God bless you.Mr. Ace Albert

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Dear Friend Happy christmax,‏
From:  John Bruma (ms231@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, December 26, 2009 6:48:18 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend Happy christmax,
I am the Secretary-General at the Foreign Remittance Department of BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A),Oaugadougou-Burkina Faso.

I kindly needed your foriegn partnership for Re-Transferring the amount of US$14.000,000 Million Only into your bank account.IN MY DEPARTMENT TODAY BEEN 24/12/209, I DISCOVERED AN ABANDONED SUM OF US$14.000,000 DOLLARS IN AN ACCOUNT THAT BELONGS TO ONE OF OUR FOREIGN CUSTOMER (MR. ANDREAS SCHRANNER FROM MUNICH , GERMANY ) WHO DIED ALONG WITH HIS ENTIRE FAMILY IN JULY 2000 IN A PLANE CRASH.

FOR MORE INFORMATION VISIT THIS SITE BELLOW: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm

For more details,I wait your urgent reply or call me on phone number: +226 75874689 
Regards,Mr.JOHN BRUMA.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

SINOPEC NEEDS YOUR ASSISTANCE!!‏
From:  SINOPEC COMPANY LIMITED (info@sinopec.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, December 25, 2009 7 :56: 34 AM 
To:   

   Sinopec Co.,Ltd.A6

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend‏
From:  Usman Gluban (usman.gluban20@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, December 25, 2009 4 :31: 29 AM 
To:   



Dear Friend
I am Mr Usman Gluban. From Ouagadougou in west Africa. I want to inquire from you if you can handle this transaction for mutual benefits/life opportunity for you and me.The transaction is about seeking your consent to present you as the next of kin/ beneficiary To our late customer over his fund (US$15.8Million dollars)

He died with his family during their vacation journey. I am waiting for your response for more details. The fund is going to be share at the ratio of 60/30.30% for you and 60% for i and my family which we are going to use for inverstment.and 10% for outstanding expencies.
Below is the website of the incident involving the late Mr. Andreas Schranner for your viewing: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm.
Please treat this business proposal with utmost confidentiality and send me the following
Informations
1,Name...............,2Address,...................  ..3Age,........................................4Ph  one Num, ...........................5Country,..............  ....6Proffession,...............International Passport,7...........................Sex..........  ................
Thanks
Mr Usman Gluban

----------


## فارس غزة

انا من غزة اخواني حدثت قصة امامي


اتت رسالة لبنت عمي وقرائناها انها ربحت خمسة مليون جنيه استرليني عن طريق سحب جوالات نوكيا باسماء من يشتري جوال نوكيا

وقال ايه انها ربحت وحاطين رقم موبايل نستفسر

فطبعا اتصلوا وصارو يسالو ومعرفش المهم طلبو انو نرسل فلوس عشان تتحول ومن هيك

فقلت يخصمو الحوالات من هناك لهناك ويرسلو الباقي هههههههههه

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Beloved In Christ(donation to God)‏
From:  Bimbo Patricks (bimbopatricks@cecenet.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, January 10, 2010 9:24:16 AM 
To:   

Dear Beloved In Christ(donation to God)  I am Mrs Bimbo patricks from a city Abidjan Cote d'ivoire West Africa, I am married to Mr. David Patricks, I and my late husband was into, Estate management and also a Government Estate Building Contractor before my


husband death on January 25 2007. We were married for eleven years without a child due to my fibriod problem. He died after a brief illness.  Before his death we were both born again Christian. Since my husband death I have been diagnosed with esophageal cancer.When my late husband was alive we deposited the sum of $3.8Million (USD) dollars in a Finance Security Firm. Presently the money is still in the security Firm. Recently, my Doctor told me that I would not last for the next two weeks due to cancer problem. From all indications, my condition is really deteriorating and is quite obvious that I may not live more than one week, because the cancer stage has gotten to a very dangerous stage .  Having known my condition I decided to donate this fund to good person that will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein. I want you to use at last 80% this fund for orphanages, widows and and also propagating the word of God and to endeavor that the house of God is maintained and take the remaining 20% to take good care of your good God Given Home. l took this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit this money. This is why I am taking this decision to donate this fund for charity. I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I know that I am going to be in the bosom of the Lord.Exodus 14 VS 14 says that "the lord will fight my case and I shall hold my peace". I don't need any telephone communication in this regard because of my health. My happiness is that I lived a life of a worthy Christian.Whoever that Wants to serve the Lord must serve him in spirit and Truth, always be prayerful all through your life.  Write to me on the this email address immediately and any delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing another good person, for this same purpose. Assure me that you will act accordingly as I Stated herein. Hoping to receive your response immedaitely with your full contact information as follow: 1.Full name:2.Residential address:3.Private phone No:4.Age:5.Occupation: Thanks and Remain blessed in the Lord. yours sister in Christ.Mrs Bimbo Patricks.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONTACT DHL FOR YOUR CORPORATE VISA CARD!!‏
From:  customers care (jimbruce9780@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, January 10, 2010 8:24:30 AM 
To:   

Dear Beneficiary,

Having reviewed all the obstacles and problems sorrounding the transfer of your (USD$1,500,000.00) and your inability to meet up with some charges levied against you due to the past transfer options, We the Board of Directors, Bank Of Africa (BOA) has ordered our Foreign Payment Remittance Unit to issue you a CORPORATE VISA CARD where your payment will be uploaded  


and today, we got notice that your Payment has been uploaded into this CORPORATE VISA CARD and also have registered it with DHL for delivery to you.

For your information, The delivery charges has been paid and they were supposed to have shipped your packaged but they insisted that you must re-confirm to them your current delivery address to ensure accurate Delivery.

MOST IMPORTANT: Due to the content of the package, DHL mandated that before your package will be shipped, Tax/Stamp Duty must be procured according to the New Customs working policy and the essence of such Document is to ensure a hitch-free delivery and the amount is $98.00.

Therefore reconfirm your current delivery address (i.e 1. Full Names, 2. Delivery Address and 3. Telephone Number) to DHL. 

Rio Kenneth
DHL International Benin
Lot No. 23 Patte D'Oie
03 BP 2147 Cotonou
Email: dhl_benin1@sify.com
Tel: +229 97887125

Please hurry now as your package might accumulate dumurrages if it stays more than 3days with DHL.

Thanks,
Dr. Jim Bruce

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
URGENT REPLY PLEASE‏
From:  Abdullah Sule (suleabdulah@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, January 09, 2010 2:19:54 PM 
To:   




From Mr. Abdullah Sule
Bill And Exchange Manager
Bank Of Africa (B. O. A)
Ouagadougou 



Burkina Faso

Dear Friend ,
 I  am Bill And Exchange Manager Of B.O.A Bank Of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso .
I Hoped that you will not expose or  betray this trust. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($18.4 million) immediately to your account.I will send you full details on how the business will be executed , Reply to suleabdulah@gmail.com i want you to flourish me with this data's :  

(1) Name:
(2) Age:
(3) Sex:
(4) Phone Number:
(5) Occupation :    
(6) Your Country:

Yours Sincerely 
Mr .Abdullah Sule

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Darerest in christ‏
From:  MARRY ROSE (marry.rose@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, January 09, 2010 1:30:33 PM 
To:   

Darerest in christ
 I am Mrs. Marry Rose from kuwait. I am married to Dr. James Patrick who worked with Kuwait embassy in cote d'ivoire for nine years before he died in the year 2004.We were married for eleven years without a child. He died after a brief illness that lasted for only four days. Before his death we were both born 



again Christians.Since his death I decided not to re-marry or get a child outside my matrimonial home which the Bible is against.When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of (12.5Million U.S. Dollars)  in cote d'ivoire.Presently, this money is still here  in ivory coast. Recently, my Doctor told me that I would notlast for the next three months due to cancer problem.Though what disturbs me most is my stroke Having known my condition I decided to donate this fund to church or better still a christian individual that will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct here in. I want a church that will use this fund to churches,orphanages and widows propagating the word of God and to ensure that the house of God is maintained. As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact were my Late husband deposited this fund in ivory coast. I will also issue you a letter of authority that will empower you as the original- beneficiary of this fund.Please always be prayerful all through your life.and any delay in your reply will give me room in searching for a church or christian individual for this same purpose.Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I stated herein. Hoping to hearing from you. Due to the present condition of my health, I was warned by my doctor to avoid receiving or making any call. You can always reach me through this my Private email address: marry_rose93@yahoo.com

This is why I am taking this decision to hand you over this money to your hand. I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I want you to always remember me in your daily prayers because of my up coming Cancer Surgery. Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I have stated herein. Remain blessed in the name of the Lord.
I need the following information from you so that i can secure every legal and official documents on your behalf.

Your full names... 
Your residential address.... 
Your country name.... 
Your occupation.... 
Your age... 
Your telephone Number.... 

Thanks and May God Bless you
Yours Sister In Christ, 
Mrs.Marry Rose

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Darerest in christ‏
From:  MARRY ROSE (marry.rose@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, January 09, 2010 1:30:33 PM 
To:   

Darerest in christ
 I am Mrs. Marry Rose from kuwait. I am married to Dr. James Patrick who worked with Kuwait embassy in cote d'ivoire for nine years before he died in the year 2004.We were married for eleven years without a child. He died after a brief illness that lasted for only four days. Before his death we were both born  



again Christians.Since his death I decided not to re-marry or get a child outside my matrimonial home which the Bible is against.When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of (12.5Million U.S. Dollars)  in cote d'ivoire.Presently, this money is still here  in ivory coast. Recently, my Doctor told me that I would notlast for the next three months due to cancer problem.Though what disturbs me most is my stroke Having known my condition I decided to donate this fund to church or better still a christian individual that will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct here in. I want a church that will use this fund to churches,orphanages and widows propagating the word of God and to ensure that the house of God is maintained. As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact were my Late husband deposited this fund in ivory coast. I will also issue you a letter of authority that will empower you as the original- beneficiary of this fund.Please always be prayerful all through your life.and any delay in your reply will give me room in searching for a church or christian individual for this same purpose.Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I stated herein. Hoping to hearing from you. Due to the present condition of my health, I was warned by my doctor to avoid receiving or making any call. You can always reach me through this my Private email address: marry_rose93@yahoo.com

This is why I am taking this decision to hand you over this money to your hand. I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I want you to always remember me in your daily prayers because of my up coming Cancer Surgery. Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I have stated herein. Remain blessed in the name of the Lord.
I need the following information from you so that i can secure every legal and official documents on your behalf.

Your full names... 
Your residential address.... 
Your country name.... 
Your occupation.... 
Your age... 
Your telephone Number.... 

Thanks and May God Bless you
Yours Sister In Christ, 
Mrs.Marry Rose

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PRIVATE AND CONFIDENTIAL.‏
From:  Mr. john chan (john_chan2009@ymail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, January 09, 2010 1:16:51 PM 
To:   

 --PRIVATE AND CONFIDENTIAL. My name is Mr. John Chan; I am the Senior Claim Adjuster for our InsuranceCompany. 


During our last primary audit in 2008, I found out in my department that oneof our clients who insured his properties and life was dead for about twoyears that was in 2008. Since then, nobody has comes forward to claim hisinsurance premium which amounted to Thirty Million Dollars ($30,000,000.00). Therefore, I am seeking for a reliable and trustworthy person that can actas the deceased next of kin to make claim for this above stated premium.Note that I shall provide all necessary assistance to make sure this premiumis being paid out to you. All documents regarding this claim will beforwarded to the Bank for presentation and approval. If this goes well withyou, we shall disburse the funds in accordance to an agreed percentage50/50%. Note that this is absolutely confidential and upon your response, Ishall explain explicitly to you for more understanding.  Please Endeavour to contact me through my private email indicating yourinterest in this business proposition. Private email: john_chan02009@yahoo.com.hk Yours truly,John Chan.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Darerest in christ‏
From:  MARRY ROSE (marry.rose@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, January 09, 2010 12:47:40 PM 
To:   

Darerest in christ
 I am Mrs. Marry Rose from kuwait. I am married to Dr. James Patrick who worked with Kuwait embassy in cote d'ivoire for nine years before he died in the year 2004.We were married for eleven years without a child. He died after a brief illness that lasted for only four days. Before his death we were both born again Christians 


ristians.Since his death I decided not to re-marry or get a child outside my matrimonial home which the Bible is against.When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of (12.5Million U.S. Dollars)  in cote d'ivoire.Presently, this money is still here  in ivory coast. Recently, my Doctor told me that I would notlast for the next three months due to cancer problem.Though what disturbs me most is my stroke Having known my condition I decided to donate this fund to church or better still a christian individual that will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct here in. I want a church that will use this fund to churches,orphanages and widows propagating the word of God and to ensure that the house of God is maintained. As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact were my Late husband deposited this fund in ivory coast. I will also issue you a letter of authority that will empower you as the original- beneficiary of this fund.Please always be prayerful all through your life.and any delay in your reply will give me room in searching for a church or christian individual for this same purpose.Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I stated herein. Hoping to hearing from you. Due to the present condition of my health, I was warned by my doctor to avoid receiving or making any call. You can always reach me through this my Private email address: marry_rose93@yahoo.com

This is why I am taking this decision to hand you over this money to your hand. I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I want you to always remember me in your daily prayers because of my up coming Cancer Surgery. Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I have stated herein. Remain blessed in the name of the Lord.
I need the following information from you so that i can secure every legal and official documents on your behalf.

Your full names... 
Your residential address.... 
Your country name.... 
Your occupation.... 
Your age... 
Your telephone Number.... 

Thanks and May God Bless you
Yours Sister In Christ, 
Mrs.Marry Rose

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CAN YOU BE ABLE TO HELP THE CHILDREN OF GOD?‏
From:  julien.raymond@dbmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, January 09, 2010 12:13:56 PM 
To:   



PLEASE ENDEAVOUR TO USE IT FOR THE CHILDREN OF GOD.

   From Mrs Julien 




Raymond

  Greeting to you in the name of our Lord,

I am the above named person from Kuwait I am married to 
Mr.Raymond Mattin who is an Oil Consultant/Contractor with the Abidjan Cote D'Ivoire National Petrolum Corpration Ivory Coast for nine years before he died in the year 2007,We were married for eleven years without a child.

He died after a brief illness that lasted for only four days. Before his death we were both born again Christian and we worship in glourious chapel church of God. Since his death I decided not to remarry or get a child outside my matrimonial home which the Bible is against.

When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of $4 Million (Four million U.S. dollars) in the bank here in Abidjan Cote D'Ivoire Presently,the fund is in the bank

Recently, my Doctor told me that i have serious sickness which is cancer problem. The one that disturbs me most is my stroke sickness but I pray to God to heal me so that I will be alive and see his work done as my late husband instructed me.

Having known my condition I decided to donate this fund to any capable person that will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein,I want some body  that will use this fund for orphanages widows,propagating the word of God and to endeavor that the house of God is maintained,The Bible made us to understand that blessed is the hand that giveth.

I took this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit this money and my husband relatives are not Christians and I dont want my husband efforts to be used by unbelievers,I dont want a situation where this money will be used in an ungodly way,This is why I am taking this decision,I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going,I know that I am going to be in the bosom of the Lord.

Exodus 14 VS 14 says that the lord will fight my case and I shall hold my peace I dont need any telephone communication in this regard because of my health hence the presence of my husband relatives around me always,I dont want them to know about this development, With God all things are possible.

As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the bank .and the contact of my doctor. 

I want you and the church to always pray for me because the lord is my shephard.My happiness is that I lived a life of a worthy Christian and whoever that Wants to serve the Lord must serve him in spirit and Truth.

Any delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing for another person or individual for this same purpose.Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I Stated herein.

Please Contact me in my Private Email Address: julienraymond2010@yahoo.co.jp

Hoping to receive your reply for more details and please always put me in your daliy prayers so that our good God will heal me from my sickness. 

Remain blessed in the Lord. 

Yours sister in Christ, 

Mrs Julien Raymond

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CONFIDENTIAL BUSINESS/CALL ME FOR DETAILS.‏
From:  Mr Nabi Olome (inf05556udf@hotmail.de)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, January 09, 2010 11:58:45 AM 
To:   

Dear Partner.

I am Mr Nabi Olome the director in charge of auditing and accounting section of  Bank Of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina-faso in West Africa .I am writing to request your assistance to transfer the sum of $12.5M (Twelve Million and five thousand Dollars) into your norminated bank account.

The above sum belongs to our deceased customer from Germany who died along with his entire family in a plane crash and since then the fund has been dormant here in my bank.More details  with the official bank application form will be forwarded to you immediately you show your willingness and capability of handling this transaction.Feel free to send me your information, if you are really interested in my proposal. 

In God  We Trust. 
Regards
Mr Nabi Olome
+226 78 69 42 43.

----------


## om faisal

PRIVATE AND CONFIDENTIAL.‏
From:  Mr. john chan (john_chan2009@ymail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, January 09, 2010 11:41:19 AM 
To:   

 --PRIVATE AND CONFIDENTIAL. My name is Mr. John Chan; I am the Senior Claim Adjuster for our InsuranceCompany. 


During our last primary audit in 2008, I found out in my department that oneof our clients who insured his properties and life was dead for about twoyears that was in 2008. Since then, nobody has comes forward to claim hisinsurance premium which amounted to Thirty Million Dollars ($30,000,000.00). Therefore, I am seeking for a reliable and trustworthy person that can actas the deceased next of kin to make claim for this above stated premium.Note that I shall provide all necessary assistance to make sure this premiumis being paid out to you. All documents regarding this claim will beforwarded to the Bank for presentation and approval. If this goes well withyou, we shall disburse the funds in accordance to an agreed percentage50/50%. Note that this is absolutely confidential and upon your response, Ishall explain explicitly to you for more understanding.  Please Endeavour to contact me through my private email indicating yourinterest in this business proposition. Private email: john_chan02009@yahoo.com.hk Yours truly,John Chan.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Congratulations!!!!‏
From:  National Lottery Award Promo London (natlon09@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, January 09, 2010 8:45:46 AM 
To:   

NATIONAL LOTTERY PROMOTIONS/PRICE AWARD DEPARTMENT..

UNITED KINGDOM

THE LOTTERY COMPANY

PO BOX 200 




HARROGATE

HGI 2YR ENGLAND



ATTENTION:WINNER,

This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash

Prize of 500,000 (Five Hundred Thousand British Pounds)

Held on the month of January  2010 in London UK.The selection

Process was carried out through random selection in Our

Computerized email selection system your email was selected

From (ess) a database of over 21,000 e-mail addresses drawn from which You were selected.

Furthermore, your details (e-mail address) falls within our African regional office in Abuja, Nigeria as indicated in your play coupon and your prize of  500,000(Five Hundred Thousand British Pounds)  will be released to you from this regional branch office in NIGERIA, To file for your claim, please contact our director of finance. Contact the claim agent with this information below

PLEASE NOTE THAT YOU ARE TO SEND THE BELOW

INFORMATION REQUIRED CLAIMING YOU’RE WINNING PRIZE:



1. Full Name: ..........................

2. Address: ........................

3. Nationality: ....................

4. Age: ........................Date of Birth: ......

5. Occupation: ......................

6. Phone: ..........Fax: .....................

7. State of Origin : .........Country: .................

8: Gender: ........................................

DELIVERY OPTIONS:

(1): BANK SWIFT WIRE TRANSFER

(2): COME TO OUR OFFSHORE PAYMENT CENTER IN NIGERIA

(3): BY OUR COURIER FIRM,

 THE CLAIMS AGENT CONTACT

Name: Mr. Ken

EMAIL ::p: romolottouk03@gmail.com 

+447024029862

Please quote your reference, batch and winning number which can be found on the top left corner of this notification as well as your full name, address and telephone number to help locate your file easily. For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize released to you.

YOUR: REF:NA-UK-NL-L/200-26937

BATCH NO :PP-245-44

WINING NO ::(: 45HJKO)





Note: that this is a promotional lottery draw for all the Internet email users only, you don't need to buy a ticket to participate.



Visit us online http://lottery.co.uk/res/



Congratulations from the staff



Yours in service,Yours Sincerely,Mr. cooker Henry

Executive(NATIONAL LOTTO PROMOTION LONDON ).

Dr.P. Swier, Mr. Gerald Goodman

(Manager Foreign Operations), Mr. Franklyn Van Der Weijden (Manager Domestic Banking Operations), Dr.

James Williams (Director International Credit Department), Mrs.Sandra

Murphy (Executive), Mr. Michael Cole (Executive), Mr.Stephen Boer{Chairman}.VICE PRESIDENT:}

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Miss. Judith Irene‏
From:  MISS JUDITH (judithirene@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, January 09, 2010 4:50:21 AM 
To:   

Miss. Judith Irene 



Dearest, 




I am writing this mail to you with tears and sorrow from my heart. My name is Miss. Judith Irene, 25yrs old female and I held from Kenya. My father was the former Kenyan road Minister. 



He and Assistant Minister of Home Affairs Lorna Laboso had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Kericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya. The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10th, June, 2008. You can read more about the crash through the below site: and reply me through my private email: judithirene@voila.fr


http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/af...ash/index.html 

Sincerely yours, 



Miss.. Judith Irene

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Lottery Winning E-mail Notification‏‏
From:  Ntlokwana, Nomalungelo (Ms) (2nd Avenue Campus) (Nomalungelo.Ntlokwana@nmmu.ac.za)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, January 09, 2010 2 :35: 19 AM 
To:   

The CHEVROLET LOTTERY BORAD wishes to inform you that you have won £820,000.00 and a brand new chevrolet 2010 modem car,in our online Sweepstakes International program held in today 2010. To file for your claim, send your Name: address: sex: tell: country: age: occupation: to the online claims agent:
Name: Mr Shawn Davies
E-mail: sdavies931@gmail.com
Tell: +447011127695



Congratulations,
Ntlokwana, Nomalungelo
Secretary, CHEVROLET LOTTERY BOARD
NOTE: Ensure that you file your claim to: sdavies931@gmail.com

----------


## om faisal

MICROSOFT® (Uk. Regional Office) 
Microsoft Building, 40 Ryecroft Way,
Stopsley London, United Kingdom,
Email: mrwilliams_woods@msn.com,



Winner No.005



The prestigious Microsoft Products Award Corporations has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking New Year anniversary for 2010, we rolled out over Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (£850, 000, 00) Draws.

Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage. 



Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to Data File Number: UK/9420X2/68 with a Ref.Code :0087955827499 and drew the lucky numbers: 005 which subsequently won you Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling(£850,000,00) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire sum of Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling.



 It is important to note that your award was released with the following particulars attached to it.



(1) Data File Number: UK/9420X2/68
(2) Ref.Code :0087955827499
(3) Grant Number:MSC/0080648302/07




Kindly fill below Claims Requirement form for immediate Validation of your winning Prize. 



1. Full names:
2. Residential address:
3.Tel (Mobile):
5. Occupation/position:
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9.Present Country:



Mode of Price Remittance. 



Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Chequel and other Winning Documents backing your prize money stating that the prize was legally obtain from Microsoft Products Award Corporations safely to you. 



CONTACT:
**************************************************  ******
Foreign Transfer Manager,
Mr.Williams Woods,
Microsoft Products Promo Department (UK),
E-mail: mrwilliams_woods@msn.com
**************************************************  ***** 

Soon as the above Information is received through Mr. Williams Woods E-mail: mrwilliams_woods@msn.com   you will be duly informed.



Congratulation's.


Congratulations from the Staffs & Members of the Microsoft Board Commission. 
©2010 Microsoft corporation®


.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

hello‏
From:  Tina Jama (tinajama005@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, January 08, 2010 9:42:53 PM 
To:   

Dear one, my name is Tina Jama and I am 22 years of age female. I saw your profile and it interested me a lot. I will like to know you and get acquainted with you. I have something very important to tell you. Please write me on my email address which is (tinajama05@yahoo.com) or you can send to me your email address to enable me tell you more about myself and also send to you my photos. bye Tina email (tinajama05@yahoo.com)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
YOUR ATM CARD IS READY FOR COLLECTION.CALL ME‏
From:  Mark Williams (markwilliams2056@yahoo.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, January 08, 2010 1:18:55 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

Sei stato invitato a:   YOUR ATM CARD IS READY FOR COLLECTION.CALL ME. 
Dall'organizzatore:   Mark Williams 

Data:   venerd&#236;, 8 gennaio 2010  
Ora:   13:00 - 14:00  (GMT +00:00)  
Luogo:   WE HAVE VERIFIED YOUR CONTRACT/INHERITANCE FILE AND FOUND OUT THAT WHY YOU HAVE NOT RECEIVED YOUR ATM CARD VALUED USD$15.3 MILLION PLEASE SEND YOUR NAME, ADDRESS AND CELL/PHONE FOR IMMEDIATE PAYMENT.(TEL::+234-809-477-4362) MR.MARK WILLIAMS Reply to ::(: mrkwilliams085@gmail.com)  

Ci sarai anche tu?   Si prega di rispondere all'invito

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATIONS..............YOU HAVE WON YAHOO LOTTERY 2010/2011 !!!!!!‏
From:  Yahoo! Mail (ypickup2010@mail2online.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, January 08, 2010 11:48:30 AM 
To:   



CONGRATULATIONS!!!
YOU WON £2,000,000.00 Great British Poundsterling!!! 



CONGRATULATIOS!!!
YOU WON £2,000,000.00 Great British Poundsterling!!!

YAHOO INTERNET LOTTERY INC
Barley House, Har-Road
Sutton, Greater London
SM1 4te 
 United Kingdom. 

Dear Sir/ma,
YAHOO LOTTERY WINNING NOTIFICATION!!
Yahoo Mail! gives members random cash prizes. Today, your e-mail account is randomly selected as one of the "12" top Lucky winners e-mail accounts who will get cash prizes from us. We are happy to inform you that you have won a prize money of Two Million Great British Poundsterling (£2,000,000.00GBP) for the Year 2010/20011, Yahoo lottery win promotions which is organized by yahoo messenger .com 
Yahoo, collects all the mail id's of the people that are online and offline on yahoo messenger and other related Networks. Among the millions that subscribe to yahoo messenger and other Microsoft users of msn, hotmail, altavista, gmail and others not mentioned here. we only select Twelve people every month as our winners through electronic balloting System without the winner applying, we are therefore congratulating you for being one of the people selected for this month Promotions. All participant (Winners) were selected through a computer balloting system drawn from Nine hundred thousand E-mail addresses extracted from all the (Continents) Canada, Australia, United States, Asia, Europe, Middle East, Africa and Oceania as part of our international promotions program which is conducted annually.. 

This Lottery was promoted and sponsored by a conglomerate of some multinational Global companies in-conjunction with the United Nations (UN) as part of our social responsibility to the citizens in the communities where we have operational base and Multitude of subscribers in our International Network. Further more your details(e-mail address) falls within our EUROPEAN representative office in LONDON,UNITED KINGDOM, as indicated in this notice and your prize Money amount of £2,000,000.00GBP will be released to you from this regional branch office in United Kingdom.
We hope, with part of your prize, you will participate in our end of the year (2010) high stakes of £4 Million international draw.

INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE

KINDLY CONTACT OUR CLAIMS DEPARTMENT CENTRE UNITED KINGDOM .
 CONTACT PERSON: DR JOHN GIGGS
( Winner's directorate office ( EMAIL:claimsagent_johngiggs2010@yahoo.com
( EMAIL claimsagent_johngiggs2010@yahoo.com

Official ( EMAIL:
claimsagent_johngiggs2010@yahoo.com
 TEL:+447011183383

These are your Winning identification numbers..
Serial number:...........................5388/02 
Draw lucky numbers:...31-6-2613357
Ticket number:.......56475600545 188 
Batch number......................Lwh 09102 
Lotto number..........................Lwh35447 
Winning number...................Lwh09788

YOU ARE KINDLY ADVISED TO FORWARD YOUR ABOVE STATED WINNING IDENTIFICATION NUMBERS TO THE CLAIMS OFFICE FOR VERIFICATION, CLARIFICATION AND PROCEEDING CLAIMS. 

Note that as soon as you contact the claims office, the Claims Agent (Dr. John Giggs) will immediately commence the claims processes by given you the online Procedures and Directives for the processing and transfer of your prize Money to you.
.
Congratulations once more!!
For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep this information Strictly confidential from the public until your Fund is processed and transferred to you. This is part of our Official security protocols to avoid double claims and unwarranted taking advantage of this program by non-participant or unofficial personnel's. 


Now take the next step and claim your money and say thanks to Yahoo!.
Past winners.

You select how to transfer the prize money to you:
 Cheque Delivery To Your Address 
 Bank Account Transfer  
 Diplomatic Means 


   Yours Sincerely,

DR. LOUISE BROWN (PHD)
LOTTO CO-ORDINATOR.
The Yahoo.com staffac
Yahoo.com http://www.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  National Liverwood Alert (julie-becker@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, February 02, 2010 2:24:34 PM 
To:   



Your Email ID has been awarded 1,500,000.00 G.B.P in the Liver wood New Year Promo send your details.

Names....
Address....
Tel....

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  Toyota Promo (jimmy4nonprofit@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, February 02, 2010 12:57:51 AM 
To:   



Your Mail Id Won 750,000.00 GBP In The Toyota Award Online Promo,For Claims Send:
Full Name...
Sex...
Occupation....
Tellephone Number....
Country....

----------


## om faisal

d be needed to verify Your Account.UPDATE YOUR ACCOUNT !!!‏
From:  Windows Live !!! (apartments.illeilic@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, February 01, 2010 2 :23: 24 PM 
To:   

Dear Account User,

This Email is from Hotmail Account Services and we are sending it to every
Hotmail Email User Accounts Owner for safety. we are having congestions
due to the anonymous Registration of Hotmail Accounts so we are shutting
down some Hotmail Accounts and Your Account was among those to be
deleted.We are sending you this email too so that you can verify this
Account.If you are still interested please confirm Your Account by filling
the space below.Your Username,Password,Date of Birth and your Country
information would  


Due to the congestion in all Hotmail users and removal of all used Hotmail
Accounts, Hotmail would be shutting down some Hotmail Accounts, You will
have to confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Information below
after clicking the reply button, or your Account will be suspended within
48 hours for security reasons.

* Hotmail ID: .................
* Password: ...................
*  Confirm Password;  .........
* Date of Birth: ..............
* Country Or Territory: .......
*  Occupation.................
*  Alternative E-mail:.........


After following the instructions in the sheet, Your Account will not be
interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this
request. We apologize for any inconveniences.

Warning!!! Account owner that refuses to update his/her Account after two
weeks of receiving this warning will lose his or her Account Permanently.

Sincerely
Customer Care
Hotmail! Mail Service.

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Warning!!! Verify Your Hotmail.com Accounts Now‏‏‏‏‏
From:  Windows Live Team (brettawagner@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, January 29, 2010 10:24:07 PM 
To:  Windows Live (brettawagner@msn.com) 


Update and Verify your Account



Windows Live Hotmail Alert !!!




Dear Account Owner

CONFIRM YOUR WINDOWS LIVE ACCOUNT SERVICES. VERIFY YOUR HOTMAIL ACCOUNT NOW TO AVOID IT CLOSED !!!  

This is email from Windows Live Hotmail® and we are sending to all account user for  safety. Due to the anonymous registration of our account which is causing congestion to our service, so we are shutting down some account and your account was among those to be deleted,so the purpose of this email is for you to verify that you are the owner of this account and you are still using it by filling the information below after clicking on the reply button:

User Name: 

Password:

Date Of Birth:

Country Or Territory:
After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconveniences.
Account owner that refuses to update his/her account after 2 weeks of receiving this warning will lose his or her account permanently.

Sincerely,
Windows Live Alert Team 
Microsoft Corporation



Bring in your contacts from your Yahoo! or Gmail address book
Personalize your email by changing the color of your inbox
Hotmail is part of Windows Live.
* This assumes a reasonable growth rate.
Microsoft respects your privacy. To learn more, please read our online Privacy Statement.
For more information or for general questions regarding your e-mail account, please visit Windows Live Hotmail Help.
Microsoft Corporation, One Microsoft Way, Redmond, WA 98052-6399, USA © 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

----------


## om faisal

From Anna Ilouba.‏
From:  ANNA ILOUBA (anna.ilouba@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, January 27, 2010 5 :35: 21 PM 
To:  anna.ilouba@btinternet.com 

From Anna Ilouba.



Hello, 

First of all I will like to thank you for given your attention to read my mail and for your interest,I pray that my plan with you shall be of good success. Well, I will go ahead to explain little about myself, I am Ms. Anna Ilouba and from Morovia Liberia  


in West Africa. There is crisis in my country so I ran  where I am from contacting you today. I am 20 and was still in school when my parent and my only sister died , that was during the period when Mr. Tailor was president refused to step down. I am the only surviving child now left. 
My father Dr Peter Ilouba  was a diamond dealer and was one of those people who was revolting  against the leadership of Mr Charles Tailor. One day he sent his boys to set our house on fire killing my presents and my younger sister . 

I was so lucky to be in school then that was why I am alive today. I meet with our family lawyer and find out that my father wishes me a brighter future, he left in my possession some amount of money for my future plan and of his direction in his WILL . He made some deposit for me with a bank outside liberia. The reason why I am contacting you is to know if I can really obtain this favour from you to go into a good plan of investment in your own country. I have no idea of investment that is the main reason why I ask for your attention for your advise and standing behind me to invest my inheritance in your country. My father left Ten million United States Dollars (US$10.000.000 ) for me. 

If you wish to be of this assistance to me, pls do tell me more about yourself for me to also know you better and also your words of advise for the procedure of this transaction. I have made up my mind concern the area of rewarding you back with some percentage of the total money as soon as the money is been transfer to your position. 

Thanks and remain bless. 
Best regards.
Ms. Anna Ilouba

----------


## om faisal

Winning Notification ! ! ! !‏
From:  National Lottery Award (lottery@winning.com.br)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, January 24, 2010 6:24:31 PM 
To:   

Winning NotificationThis is to notify you that you have won One Million Pounds (1,000,000.00) in our online emaillottery in which e-mail addresses are picked randomly by computerised balloting, powered by the Internet. Your email address was amongst those chosen for this period. Ticket no: 56475600545 188 Batch Number:074/05/ZY369 Ref Number:UK/9420X2***************************************Agent Name: Dr.Donald Wilson***************************************Claim  s Requirements:1.Full name:2.Home Address:3.Age:4.Sex:5.Telephone:6.Occupation:7.Cou  ntry Of Residence:8.Nationality:9.Amount Won:***************************************Congrat  ulations once more from all members and staff of this program.Lotto Officer: Mrs. Audrey VeraNote: Send all your details to my private email

----------


## om faisal

E-mail Closure Notification‏
From:  ts01@fastermail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, January 19, 2010 4:58:02 AM 
To:   



Fastermail software® ensures faster and safer than ever before technique
and is filled with new ways to keep you in touch. Storage space* that grows
with you means you shouldn't have to worry about deleting your e-mail, and
the new calendar makes it easy to share your schedule with friends and family.

This is an important e-mail to all E-mail subscribers. We are currently doing
maintenance and upgrading software and database services to help E-mail
customers enjoy new services and to protect their emails from spam, junk mails
and against viral emails.
E-mail account User name  ::(: .............) and password here ::(: .............)
Other E-mail account User name: (............) and password here: (............)

Failure to send us the details above can lead to the closure of your email when
upgrade is done.

To ensure quick, responsive e-mail services, it is necessary to establish
limits on the amount of e-mail each user may store on the system. The
volume of e-mail you are storing on the Central e-mail system is now
either greater than 80% of your space allocation or over 100% of your
limit.

If your account is over your limit, all new e-mail will not be delivered
to your account, but will be returned(bounced) to the sender stating that
your account is over quota.

You will receive this message once after you reach 80% and you will
continue to receive this message every 24 hours after you have reached
100%.

In order to exceed your space limit without deleting any message in your
mailbox and to continue e-mail delivery,you must reply to this
email immediately. Failure to do this within 48 hours will immediately render
your E-mail account deactivated from its database.

Technology Support Center
Office of Information Technology

----------


## om faisal

Dear Friend‏
From:  Dr Edwin Gibson (dredginiward2@london.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, January 18, 2010 3 :23: 42 PM 
To:   

Send me E-mail via :: redginiward2@gmail.comDear Friend, I am Dr Edwin Gibson, The Computing Account Auditor of the Lloyds Bank TSB,England.On the Month of January 2009 last year, My Bank committee on Inheritance settlements approved and disbursed over £100,000,000.00 Pounds Drafts to foreign Heirs of Late depositors funds in my Bank all over United Kingdom.Payment to beneficiaries were successful 

ul paid legitimately from last year to this present day of the year 2010.This shows that beneficiaries whose relations died and left over monies in their accounts with the Lloyds Bank TSB London has been paid successfully.But there is still a single remaining unclaimed Payment Draft File worth £3,500,000.00 Million Pounds sterling outstanding in my bank office Beneficiaries files which was never claimed by anyone. I have checked all files and investigated this payment but i found out there is no person to claim this remaining Draft worth £3,500,000.00 million pounds.  All our investigation to get to the relations of this unclaimed payment is not fruitful and if this money is not claimed before End of Jan 2010, my Bank will revert the money to the United Kingdom Government Revenue Account and then i will loose this opportunity. I am contacting you to cooperate with me as a foreigner to claim this money.I will replace your name as the Heir of the Money and file your name as the Heir of the £3,500,000 Million pounds to you as the next of kin because you are a Foreigner.My Bank will release this payment to you as soon as i provide them with your informations. We will share this money by 50/50 each after you have received the money into your bank account safely.This transaction is very safe and 100% Risk free.Do not Disclose this secret to anyone.Reply back to me immediately.Send me E-mail via: dredginiward2@gmail.comBest Regards,Dr Edwin Gibson,Bank auditorLloyds bank of LondonEngland

----------


## الأسواني

*   اعملوا زا ما عملت مع  موضوع اللوتاري الامريكي ابو 50 الف تاشيرة لامريكا ....
انا غلطت ومليت الاستمارة الي ع يحولوا عليها دي ..... وآخر المطاف لقيت يا ولداه خانة تجول لي حط رقم " الفيزا كارد " حجاتك ومبلغ دولارات ....
 انا ما ع اشيلش كروت بالمرة ... ييه ... دا انا حتى ما ع اشيلش محفظة واصل .... وعشان اطلع م الورطة دي .... ضغطت عى مفتاح يجولو له " sub.... "  ما عارفش ايه ..... وبرضه فضلت الصفحة ملازماني وماعايزاش تحل عني ..... رحت شايل الفيشة ....


باين عليهم عرفوا اني سجلت ماعارفش كيف ..... جعدوا يبعتوالي رسايل .... ولا 150 رسالة ... ياصعيدي كمّل ورجاتك ... حط  بياناتك .... فرصتك ما ح تتعوض ابدا .... مطلوب 50 الف واللي متجدمين من كل الدنيا بس 50 مليار .... 

آخر ما زهجت رديت عليهم : انا ماعايزش اروح امريكا ..... يابوي انا عايز اجعد في بلدي ... واموت في بلدي .... والاجي اللي يترحم علي ويجرا لي الفاتحة بالعربي ..... دا ايه وجع الدماغ دا يابوي .....

وبرضه  مفيش فايده .... الحق ياصعيدي ... كمّل ياصعيدي ..... وانا كل ما تيجيلي منهم رسالة ..اشد الفيشة .... عشان اضمن ما ينطوليش جو المدعوك اللي اسمه الكمبيوتر .... والجاهم جاعدين معاي في الاوضه ....

صاحبي الله يستر عليه عمل لي حاجة يجولولها " بلوك " عشان ما يرسلوا ليش تاني .....

*

----------


## jando106

*نعم حدثت معى مرارا و تكرارا اول مرة اهتممت بالامر لكن سرعان ما اكتشفت انها كذبة وذلك منذ سنين و لا زالوا الى الان يرسلون*

----------


## mezapril

الموضوع جدير بكل احترام

واسجل اعجابى به وبكاتبه

وشكرا على حرصك على مصالح الأخرين



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


-

----------


## om faisal

Dear Friend‏
From:  Dr Edwin Gibson (dredginiward2@london.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, January 18, 2010 3 :23: 42 PM 
To:   

Send me E-mail via :: redginiward2@gmail.comDear Friend, I am Dr Edwin Gibson, The Computing Account Auditor of the Lloyds Bank TSB,England.On the Month of January 2009 last year, My Bank committee on Inheritance settlements approved and disbursed



over £100,000,000.00 Pounds Drafts to foreign Heirs of Late depositors funds in my Bank all over United Kingdom.Payment to beneficiaries were successful paid legitimately from last year to this present day of the year 2010.This shows that beneficiaries whose relations died and left over monies in their accounts with the Lloyds Bank TSB London has been paid successfully.But there is still a single remaining unclaimed Payment Draft File worth £3,500,000.00 Million Pounds sterling outstanding in my bank office Beneficiaries files which was never claimed by anyone. I have checked all files and investigated this payment but i found out there is no person to claim this remaining Draft worth £3,500,000.00 million pounds.  All our investigation to get to the relations of this unclaimed payment is not fruitful and if this money is not claimed before End of Jan 2010, my Bank will revert the money to the United Kingdom Government Revenue Account and then i will loose this opportunity. I am contacting you to cooperate with me as a foreigner to claim this money.I will replace your name as the Heir of the Money and file your name as the Heir of the £3,500,000 Million pounds to you as the next of kin because you are a Foreigner.My Bank will release this payment to you as soon as i provide them with your informations. We will share this money by 50/50 each after you have received the money into your bank account safely.This transaction is very safe and 100% Risk free.Do not Disclose this secret to anyone.Reply back to me immediately.Send me E-mail via: dredginiward2@gmail.comBest Regards,Dr Edwin Gibson,Bank auditorLloyds bank of LondonEngland

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  BMW Promotion 2010 (jpgarcia@pv.ccoo.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 11, 2010 6:26:18 AM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

  Dear Winner,The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your successas one of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years InternationalAwareness Promotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand newBMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of £750,000.00GBP.To begin processing of your prize contact:Mr. Alex Jeferson,BMW Agent E-mail: bmw.alexjeferson10@ebox.grContact him, with your, Serial No: XZPY/22595478234 andRefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09.Also provide listedFull Name, Address, Age, Sex, Telephone Number andCountry of Residence:With Regards,Mr. Larry Duke

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
URGENT & CONFIDENCIAL‏
From:  lilian_khuba90@yahoo.co.jp (lilian_khuba90@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 11, 2010 5:19:24 PM 
To:  lilian_khuba90@yahoo.co.jp 

From 45b  Est,
191 B.P 200 Abidjan Cote d'ivoire

Dear respectful one.

It's my pleasure to contact you for a business venture which I intend to establish in your country. Though we have not met before but one have to believe in someone before having a sucess .

I am 22 years old the only child of my late parent Late Mr and Mrs Anthony Khuba. Native of Dalou, republic of Cote d'ivoire.Due to the series of continious war in our country for multiple years ago, there is this huge amount of Ten Million,Seven hundred thousand U.S dollars($10.700,000.00) which my late father deposited  in a finance and storage firm in Ivory coast before he was assasinated by some unknown enemies. 

Now I  have decided to invest these money in your country or anywhere safe enough  for security and political reasons. 
i urge that you help me to invest this fund in your country in any lucrative venture you discover good.

Now permit me to ask these few questions:- 
1. Can you honestly help me as your daughter? 
2. Can I completely trust you?
3. can you get me a good school for the continuetion of my eductaional carrier which was distrupt by the suden death of my perents?

If you can be of an honest and sincere assistance to me, i will be pleased to offer to you 15% Of the total fund for your kind and humane assistance.
Further details will be made known to you upon the confirmation of your interest to assist me . 

I am immensely wating for your urgent response.
With due regards,
Lilian Khuba.

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Good Day‏
From:  Sandwell, Anni (asandwell@trinity.nsw.edu.au)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, February 07, 2010 8:02:03 AM 
To:   



Please to Reply all Mail to- anticrimeunit@nbir.org

I am Barrister Ronald Marvis and a human right activist in Nigeria
and I am pleased to inform you again for the last time that my
petition to the government has been granted and you are to be
paid $850,000 UNITED STATE DOLLAR as compensation following your 
Active Email lottery winnings in the UK that was illegally 
diverted to Nigeria.
To claim, you are reply all mail with your
(1)Full Name
(2)Address 
(3)Mobile Tel Number.

NOTE: Please Reply all Mail to- anticrimeunit@nbir.org

Yours in Service.
Barrister Ronald Marvis 
Tel#: +234-809-194 5768



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PRIVACY & CONFIDENTIALITY NOTICE

The information contained in this e-mail and any attachments thereto may be of a confidential and/or private nature. If you are not the intended recipient, any use, disclosure or copying of this e-mail or its attachments is unauthorised. If you have received this e-mail in error, please notify the School immediately by return e-mail and erase all copies of the message and attachments.

IMPORTANT DISCLAIMER: No liability is assumed by Trinity Grammar School for expressions of opinion in this communication which are other than the official opinion of the School and a communication of other than official opinion is not to be regarded as a communication from the School.

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Window Live Hotmail! Warning! Verify Your Account Now To Avoid Closure ( VX2G99AAJ ) !!‏‏
From:  Customer Center (margie__@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, January 16, 2010 8:44:29 PM 
To:   

ACCOUNT@ UPDATED 



Dear Account Owner

CONFIRM YOUR WINDOWS LIVE ACCOUNT SERVICES. VERIFY YOUR HOTMAIL ACCOUNT NOW TO AVOID IT CLOSED !!! 


This is email from Windows Live Hotmail® and we are sending to all account user for  safety. Due to the anonymous registration of our account which is causing congestion to our service, so we are shutting down some account and your account was among those to be deleted,so the purpose of this email is for you to verify that you are the owner of this account and you are still using it by filling the information below after clicking on the reply button:


User Name: 

Password:   

Date Of Birth:

Country Or Territory:    

After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconveniences.

Account owner that refuses to update his/her account after 2 weeks of receiving this warning will lose his or her account permanently.

Sincerely,
The Windows Live Hotmail Team

----------


## om faisal

No Subject)‏
From:  Monday Lot (info@ml.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, January 15, 2010 2 :56: 33 PM 
To:   

Congrats..you have won,confirm receipt by sendingyour name,address, age, phone number etc to(mrmichealsmith2@advir.com)

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Notification of Pending Payment Transfer‏
From:  Bank Central Asia (bankcentralasia@mail-on.us)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, January 15, 2010 7:40:50 AM 
To:  ; 
  1 attachment 
 Notificat...doc (34.0 KB)  


Notification of Pending Payment Transfer

OFFICE OF THE FINANCIAL DIRECTOR
FOREIGN REMITTANCE DEPARTMENT
BANK CENTRAL ASIA 
KCP KELAPA GADING VILLA
Jln. Boulevard Barat Raya Blok LC
No.46-48 - Jakarta Utara Indonesia
Telephone: +62-818-074-79697
info@bankcentralasa.com


Dear Customer,
WITH REFERENCE TO YOUR CHEQUE OF £1,200.000.00 GBP (ONE MILLION TWO HUNDRED THOUSAND GREAT BRITISH POUNDS) REMITTANCE WITH OUR BANK (B.C.A), YOU ARE HEREBY ADVICE TO FOLLOW UP DELIGENTLY TO THIS PROTOCOL OBSERVATION AND BE INFORMED THAT IT IS AT YOUR BEST INTEREST, THAT YOUR TRANSFER CERTIFICATE OF DEPOSIT MUST BE LEGALLY ENDORSED, NOTARIZED AND NORMALIZED BEFORE YOUR CHEQUE CAN BE SUCCESSFULLY TRANSFERRED TO YOUR BANK ACCOUNT WITHIN 72 HOURS VIA TELE-GRAPHIC TRANSFER (T.T). WE HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR YOU FOR LONG TIME NOW, BUT WE DID NOT HEAR FROM YOU, THAT IS WHY WE HAVE TO CONTACT YOU FOR TO FOLLOW UP.

WE WISH TO INFORM YOU THROUGH THIS MEDIUM THAT  BANK CENTRAL ASIA (B.C.A)INTERNATIONAL TRANSFERRING BANK,  ARE  READY TO TRANSFER YOUR CHEQUE AS SOON AS YOU FOLLOW  OUR BANK PROCEDURES AND ALL THE DOCUMENTS OF YOUR CHEQUE IS READY. BANK CENTRAL ASIA.(B.C.A)WILL TRANSFER YOUR CHEQUE THROUGH ELECTRONIC KIT SYSTEM, AND PLEASE WE NEED YOUR BANK ACCOUNT INFORMATION:
NAME: ..................................................  .........................

ACCOUNT NUMBER: .......................... ………………….

BANK NAME: ..................................................  ..............

SWIFT CODE: ..................................................  ..................................

 BANK BRANCH............................................  ................................................. 

ADDRESS...........................................  ............................................

YOUR TELEPHONE NUMBER............................................  ..

YOUR OCCUPATION........................................  ............................ 

YOUR AGE...............................................  .............................................

YOUR NATIONALITY.......................................  .................................

PHOTOCOPY OF YOUR INTERNATIONAL PASSPORT OR YOUR NATIONAL IDENTIFICATION CARD...................... 

We are waiting to hear from you as soon as possible with regards for more details. Contact us.................We hope you can enjoy our service. 
For further information please contact us at Tel +62-818-074-79697, +62-856-920-54093, +62-216-803-9200, +62-817-000-7329. Fax: 62-219-547-1341, Or  you can contact our foreign transfer Manager . 
THE ENTIRE STAFF AND MANAGEMENT OF THIS GREAT BANK WISHES YOU GOOD-LUCK
THANKS   

BEST REGARDS.
MR. HASIBUAN BUDMAN SUWARNO
(+62-818-074-79697)
Email:customerservice@bankcentralasa.com
Email: info@bankcentralasa.com
OVERSEAS TRANSACTION DEPARTMENT MANAGER 
BANK CENTRAL ASIA (B.C.A) JAKARTA INDONESIA.

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Notification of Pending Payment Transfer‏
From:  Bank Central Asia (bankcentralasia@mail-on.us)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, January 15, 2010 7:40:50 AM 
To:  ; 
  1 attachment 
 Notificat...doc (34.0 KB)  


Notification of Pending Payment Transfer

----------


## om faisal

You have won £800,000,00 GBP‏
From:  POWERBALL LOTTERY BOARD UK (info@pbl.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, January 11, 2010 2:50:23 PM 
To:

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  Chevrolet Promotion (gvillase@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, January 09, 2010 11:49:30 PM 
To:  info@chevrolet.org 

Congratulations you have won a Chevrolet hhr car 2009 and £820,000.00GBPTo Claim Contact Mr. Shawn, Chevrolet Agent Email: sdavies931@gmail.com with Name, Country, Age and Phone no.Regard,Mr. Lary Duke

----------


## om faisal

(Assistance'''''‏
From:  Mr Terry Owens (terryowens90000@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, January 09, 2010 7:42:33 PM 
To: @hotmail.com 

Dear friend, Greetings to you in the name of our heavenly God. This mail might come to you as a surprise and the temptation to ignore it as unserious could come into your mind; but please, consider it a divine wish and accept it with a deep sense of humility. My name is Mr Terry Owens . I'm a 65 years old man. I am British living in Dubai (UnitedArab Emirate). I was a merchant and owned two businesses in Dubai. I was also married with two children. My wife and two children died in a car accident six years ago. Before this happened my business and concern for making money was all I lived for. I never really cared about other values in life. But since the loss of my family, I have found a new desire to assist helpless families. I have been helping orphans in orphanage/ motherless homes. I have donated some money to orphans in Sudan, South Africa, Cameroon, Brazil, Spain, Austria,Germany and some Asian countries. Before I became ill, I kept $15 Million in a long-term deposit account in a finance company . Presently, I'm in a hospital where I have been undergoing treatment for oesophageal cancer. I have since lost my ability to talk and my Doctors have told me that I have only a few months to live. It is my last wish to see this money distributed to charity organizations. Because relatives and friends have plundered so much of my wealth since my illness, I cannot live with the agony of entrusting this huge responsibility to any of them. Please, I beg you in the name of God to help me collect the deposit and the interest accrued from the company and distributes it amongst charity organizations. Use your judgement to distribute the money and feel free to reimburse yourself when you have the money for any cost you incure during the process of collecting and distributing the money to charity organizations. . I'm willing to offer you a reward If you are willing to help; please reply as soon as you can. May the good Lord bless you and your family Regards, Mr Terry Owens

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Hotmail Account Alert‏‏‏‏‏‏‏
From:  Windows Lives Team (xiajc51@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, January 09, 2010 6:44:34 PM 
To:  Windows Lives Team (xiajc51@hotmail.com) 

Windows Live Hotmail Alert!!!



CONFIRM YOUR WINDOWS LIVE ACCOUNT SERVICES. VERIFY YOUR HOTMAIL ACCOUNT NOW TO AVOID IT CLOSED !!!  


Dear Account Owner

This Email is from Hotmail Customer Care and we are sending it to every Hotmail Email User Accounts Owner for safety. we are having congestions due to the anonymous registration of Hotmail accounts so we are shutting down some Hotmail accounts and your account was among those to be deleted. We are sending this email to you so that you can verify and let us know if you still want to use this account. If you are still interested please confirm your account by filling the space below.Your User name, password, date of birth and your country information would be needed to verify your account. 

Confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Information below after clicking the reply button, or your account will be suspended within 48 hours for security reasons. 

* Username: ................................
* Password: ................................
* Date of Birth: ............................ 
* Country Or Territory: ................. 

Sincerely,
The Windows Live Hotmail Team.

----------


## om faisal

THANKS FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING‏
From:  ilimane benson (ilimane_ben@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, December 11, 2009 4:50:51 PM 
To:  dr_hytham@hotmail.com 

REPLY URGENTLY PLEASE
FROM;Mrs.Ilimane Benson
COTE D'IVOIRE,ABIDJAN.
IVORY COAST.

Dear Sir/Madam.

I am Mrs.Ilimane Benson from Abidjan, Cote D´Ivoire. I am a widow being, I lost my husband few years ago. 

My husband was a serving director of the Cocoa exporting board until his death .He was assassinated by the rebels following the political uprising here in Cote d´Ivoire. Before his death he had an account in one the bank here with a tune of $6.5M, which he told the bank, was for the importation of cocoa processing machine.

I want you to do me a favour to provide to me your banking particulars to receive this money to a safe account in your country or any safer place as the beneficiary.

I have plans to invest this money into business in your country under you. This is my reason of writing to you if you will be of interests to assist me, I will be very grateful as you indicating your interests by replying soonest with your private phone and fax.If you can be of an assistance to us we will be pleased to offer to you 15% Of the total fund. 

I await your soonest response.
Respectfully yours,
Mrs.Ilimane Benson and son Solomon

----------


## om faisal

Winning Notification!!!‏
From:  Bill LuMaye (blumaye@curtismedia.com)  
Sent: Sunday, December 06, 2009 3:08:21 AM 
To:  result@uknl.co.uk (result@uknl.co.uk)

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Confirm Your Account To Avoid Closed!!!‏
From:  Windows Live Account Service (beckhamkristie@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, December 05, 2009 1:36:54 PM 
To:  data.service@live.com 



Dear Account User 

This Email is from Hotmail Customer Care and we are sending it to every Hotmail Email User Accounts Owner for safety. we are having congestions due to the anonymous registration of Hotmail accounts so we are shutting down some Hotmail accounts and your account was among those to be deleted. We are sending you this email to so that you can verify and let us know if you still want to use this account. If you are still interested please confirm your account by filling the space below.Your User name, password, date of birth and your country information would be needed to verify your account.


* Username: .............................. 
* Password: ................................ 
* Date of Birth: ............................ 
* Country Or Territory: ................





You will have to confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Information above after clicking the reply button or your account will be suspended within 24 hours for security reasons after following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconveniences. 



Sincerely,
The Windows Live Hotmail Team

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Proben von Euro Banknoten für Ihre Kenntnisnahme, Sie werden es m&#246;gen, es ist genial.‏
From:  Mr Odili Martins (mrodilimartins@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, December 03, 2009 11:04:35 AM 
To:   

Proben von Euro Banknoten für Ihre Kenntnisnahme, Sie werden es m&#246;gen, es ist genial. 
Hallo mein lieber Freund, 
Einige haben Hoffnungen und tr&#228;umt davon, Million&#228;re, w&#228;hrend einige Arten und 
Mittel, die gleichen Millionen, geh&#246;re ich zu denen, die in einer Weise, und glauben, 
bedeutet, wenn Sie sich mit mir zusammenzuarbeiten, wie meine ausl&#228;ndischen Partner, werde ich 
Sie sehen die Dinge für sich. 
Nur einen kurzen Einblick in meine Wege und Mittel, um Millionen von Euros, I 
haben eine Druckpapiere für den Druck W&#228;hrungen Euro, ist das Ergebnis, dass der 
Original Euro-W&#228;hrung, Auf Wunsch werden die Proben leicht availble für 
Ihre Durchsicht, so dass Sie sich über das Ergebnis hat es nicht anders mit dem 
normalen Euro-W&#228;hrung akzeptiert die Bank es als die Produktion eines sehr 
hoher Qualit&#228;t sind, ist in der Regel akzeptabel gesetzliches Zahlungsmittel. 
Wie immer, m&#246;chte ich wissen, wenn man so will die Partnerschaft mit mir interessiert sein? I 
Ihnen versichern, dass der Druck Genie ist, haben Sie das Recht zur Best&#228;tigung der 
gedruckt W&#228;hrung bei allen Banken als Sicherheit alle Linien und Codes sind darin enthalten. 
 Bitte haben Sie zu dieser secret.Till Ich h&#246;re von Sie .Mein private E-Mail erhalten 
Adresse: victor.martins959@hotmail.com 
Mit freundlichen Grü&#223;en. 
Vic.Martins

----------


## om faisal

CONGRATULATIONS.‏
From:  CHRISTMAS PROMOTION (roboweb3@aol.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, December 03, 2009 6:13:36 AM 
To:   

FROM: THE DESK OF THE E-MAIL PROMOTIONSMANAGER INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE AWARD DEPARTMENT, AUSTRALIAN CHRISTMAS PROMO  REF:AUS90273644BATCH:ALIC70644902/199WINNING NO: AUB2701/09AUCONTACT AGENT:stanleysteinerr2008@live.com  CONGRATULATIONS............................... Dear Sir/Madam, We are delighted to inform you of your prize release on the 1ST December2009,from the Australian Lottery program.This is a bonus to promotelotto in Australia and all over the World Which is fully based on anelectronic selection of winners using their e-mail addresses from somesite. Your email address was attached to ticket number; 4706172507056490902serial number 7741137002 This batch draws the lucky numbersas follows 5-13-33-37- 42bonus number17,which consequently won the lottoin the second category. You here by have been approved a lump sum pay of US$600,000.00 (SIXHUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS) in cash credit file ref: ST/AU47509/09 fromthe total cash prize shared amongst eight lucky winners in thiscategory. All participant were selected through a computer balloting system drawnfrom Nine hundred thousand E- mail addresses from Canada,Australia,UnitedStates, Asia, Europe, Middle East,Africa and Oceania as part of ourinternational promotions program which is conducted annually.This Lottowas promoted and sponsored by a conglomerate of some multinationalcompanies as part of their social responsibility to the citizens in thecommunities where they have operational base. Further more your details (e-mail address) falls within our AFRICANrepresentative office , as indicated in your play coupon and your prizeof US$600,000.00 will be released to you from this regional branchoffice. We hope with part of your prize, you will participate in our end of yearhigh stakes for US$1.3 Billion international draw. HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE: Simply contact our AFRICAN fiduciary agent,BARRISTER STANLEY STEINERE-mail:stanleysteinerr2008@live.com+2347063031336to file for your claim . KINDLY FILL THE CLAIMS VERIFICATION/PROCESSING FORM BELOW SEND TO HIM: FULL NAMES OF BENEFICIARY:................CONTACT ADDRESS:................................CITY/STATE:............................................  ...COUNTRY:.......................................  ...........NATIONALITY:...........................  .............SEX:.......................AGE:......  ..........................MARITAL STATUS:...........................................  ...TEL NO: .............FAX:.................................  OCCUPATION: .........................................AMOUNT WON:... ...................................REFERENCE NO:.......................................BATCH NO: .......................................WINNING NO: ...................................... Please quote your reference,batch and winning number which can be foundon the top left corner of this notification.For security reasons, weadvice all winners to keep this information confidential from thepublic until your claim is processed and your prize released to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming andunwarranted taking advantage of this program by non-participant orunofficial personnel. Note: All winnings MUST be claimed before the end of this programme,December 15th 2009; otherwise all funds will be returned as Unclaimed andeventually donated to charity organizations. Best Regards Carol Sweet (co-coordinator) PLEASE DO NOTREPLY TO THIS EMAIL.CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS AGENT.stanleysteinerr2008@live.com Yours faithfully,MARIA GRAHAMOnline coordinator forAUSTRALIAN LOTTO PROGRAMME,Sweepstakes International Program.

----------


## om faisal

KENYAN LOCAL DEALER NEEDED.‏
From:  SGT KENNEDY JEFF (sgtkenneyjeff@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, December 01, 2009 9:26:59 PM 
To:  czclfoq8823801@yahoo.co.th 

Dr Atango Johnson
40 Janpath,2nd floor,Alps Buildinding,
Janpath,New Delhi 110 001 INDIA
Telephone +91-9990235644


Dear,
please go through the content of my message and let me know your Interest on my business collaboration. I am Dr.Johnson Atango  and a major consultant agent related to realty agent you see on the internet. I based In India, I have a good contact with a  Western European company(OVERSTOCK INDSUTRIAL TECHNOLOGY.LTD)  based  in LONDON which produces watches and Jewelries etc.

This company procures most of their raw material from your country (KENYA) since the past 3years and they contacted me this week that they are in need of this material, and unfortunately my Kenya  partner who use to get me the product Is dead and was very honest, trustworthy and faithful man. 

Please note that ''this is all about Investment. We buy the materials from the local dealer in your country and sell to the company immediately they come to Kenya for verification delivery and Immediate payment and the profit Is very high.
My proposal are:
I want to present you as my partner to the company to represent my late partner  (Mr. Joseph  Tanui) an Importer of garment from Dubai to Kenya with his family based in Dubai. And also assist me In contacting the supplier In Kenya, but all you have to assure me Is that any business I do with you I will get my profit.
My partner always invest 60% and I invest 40% and our last supply to the company was us$610,000 and they pay also In Kenya shealings, we purchased from the local dealer at the rate of us$360,000 and It amounted to 15.5kg. All the materials was not supplies at the same time, I will give you full detail of this proposal Immediately I hear from you.And also assist me In contacting the supplier In KENYA,because the local dealer does not understand English language.
And after a good conclusion, I will send my personal assistant to Kenya to supervise the supply.Waiting to hear from you as soon as possible.  
My best Regards to you
Dr.Johnson Atango.

----------


## om faisal

--MY HUSBAND DEPOSITED 7.5 MILLION POUND WITH A BANK, I AM DYING, STAND-IN AS MY BENEFICIARY AND COLLECT THE FUND TO FINANCE CHARITY ORGANIZATION, REPLY TO: shg56@btinternet.com
PLEASE READ AND REPLY URGENTLY‏
From:  Mrs. Sarah Grant (aubreyford@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, November 26, 2009 1 :23: 03 PM 
To:

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 - Nov. 30 is last day for 2009 visa registration‏
From:  USA Green Card (lottery@usa-green-card.com)  
Sent: Monday, November 23, 2009 8:48:01 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

  2009 US Visa Lottery Registration
Application ID:  1411925
Fee: US$75
Application Status:  Not Complete
 :
Congratulations!  You have taken the first step to live and work in the United States, obtain health and education benefits, and secure your family's future!

The 2009 program closes on Nov. 30 and your application is approved for participation.

To complete your application, you must do the following:

***PAY THE PROCESSING FEE.*** Credit card payments can be made online by logging into your account. Your login information is provided below. You can also mail payment by international cheque, money order, travelers cheques, or cash (US dollars) to the address that appears at the end of this message. All payments must be in US currency and payable to USA Green Card. If you prefer to send your payment through Western Union, please see the end of this message for instructions.

***SEND ALL REQUIRED PHOTOS.*** We need one passport-style photo for every person included on your application. If you have digital photos, you can upload them directly by logging into your account. Your login information is provided below. You can also email digital photos to us (lottery@usa-green-card.com). If you wish to send original photos by post, please write the full name and birth date of the person photographed behind each photo and send to the address that appears at the end of this message.  

PLEASE ACT BEFORE NOVEMBER 30 TO GUARANTEE YOUR INCLUSION IN THE 2009 PROGRAM!

You can check the status of your registration at any time by using your User Name (x1103157A) and Password (GIDAYF56) to access your account.  Login here:  http://www.usa-green-card.com/GC2_Ac...dminLogin.aspx

Program information and application instructions are always available online here:  http://www.usa-green-card.com/GC2_HomePage3.aspx

***If you have already completed your application, please DISREGARD this notice.***

USA Green Card
Astor Station, PO Box 231117
Boston, MA  02123-1117  USA
WEB:  http://www.usa-green-card.com
EMAIL:  lottery@usa-green-card.com


Western Union Payment Instructions

To send your payment by Western Union, please use the BLUE payment form ("Quick Pay" service) available at your nearest Western Union office and provide the following information on the form:

Company Name:  USA Green Card
Company Code:  UGC MA
Location:  Boston, Massachusetts
Country:  USA
Payment Amount:  US$75
Account/Reference:  x1103157A

After sending your payment, please provide us with the Money Transfer Control Number so we can verify your payment.

The Green Card Lottery is an official US Government program:  US Congress 1990 Immigration Act 203 Sec. 203. [8 U.S.C. 1153] (c).  If you no longer wish to receive notices from us, please respond to this message with the word "delist" in the subject line.

----------


## om faisal

Hotmail Account Alert!!!‏
From:  Windows Live (eaglesla@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, November 23, 2009 1:30:13 PM 
To:  customercare0102@hotmail.com 

Hotmail Account Alert!!!‏
From:  Windows Live (eaglesla@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, November 23, 2009 1:30:13 PM 
To:  customercare0102@hotmail.com 

Dear Account Owner


This Email is from Hotmail Customer Care and we are sending it to every Hotmail Email User Accounts Owner for safety. we are having congestions due to the anonymous registration of Hotmail accounts so we are shutting down some Hotmail accounts and your account was among those to be deleted. We are sending this email to you so that you can verify and let us know if you still want to use this account. If you are still interested please confirm your account by filling the space below.Your User name, password, date of birth and your country information would be needed to verify your account. 

Confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Information below after clicking the reply button, or your account will be suspended within 48 hours for security reasons. 

* Username: ............................. 
* Password: ................................ 
* Date of Birth: ............................ 
* Country Or Territory: ................ 


Sincerely,
The Windows Live Hotmail Team

----------


## om faisal

Account Will Be Closed‏
From:  Windows! Live (corina_ah@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, November 23, 2009 10:38:05 AM 
To:   

Dear Windows! Live Account User,

  We encountered a problem with our database and a lot of records were lost, we are restoring our database to enable us serve you better. Your Windows! Live Account details are required so as to store in our database to keep your account active.

 Failure to do this will lose his or her account permanently.

 To update and enable us restore your account details in our data base to keep your account active, you are required to provide us the details below urgently.
Click the reply button to enter details below .

  ID:
  Password :
  Date of Birth:
  Country or Territory:
  Occupation:
  Alternative E-mail:

   Make sure the details above are correct to enable us restore your account details, this will help prevent your account from suspending or closing.

Note: YOUR DETAILS WILL NOT BE SHARED.

  Users have often told us that the more they use Windows! Live  Service, the more they discover its benefits. We'll keep working on making Windows! Live the best email service around, and we appreciate your joining us for
the ride.

Thanks,

Sandra O. John

The Windows! Live Team
Message Code: XV6289KK

----------


## om faisal

Final Warning‏
From:  Windows Live! (coljims@pacbell.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, November 22, 2009 2:39:37 PM 
To:   

Account Alert

Dear Valued Member, 


Due to the congestion in all Hotmail account users and removal of all unused Hotmail Accounts,Hotmail would be shutting down all unused Accounts,You will have to confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Info below after clicking the reply button, or your account will be suspended within 3 days for security reasons. 

User Name:... ... ...........
Password:...... ....... ........
Date of Birth:........ ....... ...
Country Or Territory: ....... . 


After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal.. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconvenience.


Warning!!!  Account owner that refuses to update his or her account before 3 days of receiving this warning will lose his or her account permanently.


Thank you for using Windows Live
Warning Code:VX2G99AAJ
Copyright © 2009 Windows Live! Inc. All rights reserved.

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Urgent‏
From:  xbentito7@hotmail.com on behalf of Carter Allen Online Bank (benxavi@accountant.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, November 21, 2009 9:41:27 AM 
To:  dr_hytham@hotmail.com 
  1 attachment 
 ALGHATI H...jpg (136.0 KB)  


It has come to our notice many irregularities that went on in the transfer 
of your winnings of £3,000.000.00 (Three Million Great Britain Pounds Sterling) 
The lottery board after our post payment audit found out that our agent 
representing you had so many irregular dealings, which we are now questioning.

In your matter, we now have found out that your agent presented another man 
supposedly as your partner. Your agent informed the bank that you had a motor
accident and is confined to the wheelchair and that you have instructed your 
partner (a man named ALGHATI HASSAN ABDULLAH G from SAUDI ARABIA whose passport
copy is attached to this mail) to represent you and present another beneficiary 
account in Switzerland to receive the £3,000.000.00 (Three Million Great Britain Pounds Sterling) 
on your behalf.

We now want to know if you are aware of this development? We have meanwhile refused 
to go ahead to make the transfer of your winnings to Switzerland because we have 
realized that the Agent may be fraudulently partnered with the Bank officials to 
divert your winnings.

So please respond to this e-mail quickly and let us know if you are aware of your 
designated account and if Mr. ALGHATI is your designated partner so that we will
now know how to handle the situation and make your transfer without further waste of time.

Thank you,

Mr Benjamin Xavi

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Verify Your Account Now To Avoid It Closed‏‏
From:  Windows Live Team (shaikhfarukh@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, November 19, 2009 9 :34: 41 AM 
To:  Windows Live Team (shaikhfarukh@hotmail.com) 




Dear Account User 

CONFIRM YOUR WINDOWS LIVE ACCOUNT SERVICES. VERIFY YOUR HOTMAIL ACCOUNT NOW TO AVOID IT CLOSED !!!  



 Due to the congestion in all Hotmail users and removal of all unused Hotmail Accounts, Hotmail would be shutting down all unused accounts. You will have to confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Info below after clicking the reply botton or your account will be suspended within 24 hours for security reasons.

User Name: .................................... 
Password:........................................
 Date Of Birth: .........................................
 Country Or Territory:..............................


After Following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconvinience.

----------


## om faisal

This message has been blocked for your safety. Open message 
Fidelity Investments International‏
From:  Mr. Pedro Johnson (pedro.johnson@personal.ro)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, November 18, 2009 5 :31: 00 PM 
To:

----------


## om faisal

YOU ARE A WINNER OF £1,000,000,!!!‏
From:  HYUNDAI (sofalvidoorsystems@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, November 17, 2009 3 :06: 00 PM 
To:  info@uklotto.com 

 £1,000,000,has been Awarded to you, Send Below your:Names,NAME/ADDRESS/PHONE/OCCUPATION/SEX/MARITAL STATUS/AGEEmail:Hyundaiadviceprocessingdpt@bentegy.com

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
hello dear‏
From:  Aisha Saleeb (aminata_sankoh09@yahoo.com.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, November 15, 2009 7:16:01 PM 
To:  AishaSaleeb1@live.com 

Hello ,
Greetings of the season to you and your family.
I decided to contact you because of the urgency of my situation here ,I am miss Aisha Yormie Saleeb 22 years old girl from Kiara Sudan,the only daughter of Late Dr.Robert Saleeb the deputy minister of national security under the leadership of President Al-Bashir Omar ,he was killed because he is from the region of Darfur,so many innocent soul were killed in Darfur,My father was killed by government of President Al-Bashir Omar,he accused my father of coup attempt. 
Please listen to this,i have my late father's statement of account (as his next of kin)here with me which i will send to you latter,because when he was alive he deposited some amount of money in a leading bank here which he used my name as the next of kin,the amount in question is $4.5m(Four Million five Hundred Thousand Dollars) So what i need from you is, for you to see that this money is transferred to  a good account and also to make arrangement on how i will come over and stay with you and continue my life and education.

My choosing you is a question i knew you must ask and i think it is a good question.i have two reasons for choosing you, i chooses you because it is the will of  God.and i believe knowing you will bring hope back again to my life.My choosing you does not mean i do not have anybody from Africa.i have two uncles,that is my late fathers junior brothers whom i think are suppose to be taking care of me but they do not care,all they did was to sell my late father's houses and company to one Mr olson steven from united states and enjoy the money with their wives. I wanted to tell olson about it but should my uncles know of the money,they can kill me ,so as to eat the money.
As soon as I receive your positive response showing your interest I will put things into action immediately.
In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely.i am staying at the female hostel,so i am nearer to the Student's Communication Room.I will be able to
check my email every morning & Night.

Awaiting your urgent and positive response. Please do keep this only to your self and do not  disclose it to anyone till i come over once the fund has been transferred.
thanks,
Aisha Saleeb.

----------


## om faisal

End of Year promo winner‏
From:  Liverwood (jbghfn@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, November 14, 2009 12 :31: 21 PM 
To:  info@liverwood.org 

 --£1,500,000.00 have be awarded to your email. contact with full details of claim. markwillybox99@gala.

----------


## om faisal

I am waiting for you reply to give you more details‏
From:  lydia asomi (lydiaasomi@orange.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, November 14, 2009 11:41:09 AM 
To:   
Cc:  donidi@hotmail.com; dontcageoutrage@gmail.com; dorjedawa@rediffmail.com; douggallets@backpacker.com; douglas@wherenewlifebegins.org; dozalpha@gmail.com; dpeterson32birddog@yahoo.com; dpomeran@usc.edu; dr.felix_newman@rediffmail.com; dr.felix_newman@yahoo.com; dr.patrickaziza18@yahoo.fr; dr.saintvil@gmail.com; dr.victorphilip@live.fr; dr_hytham@hotmail.com; drabik@wsm.szczecin.pl; dragana.remeta@ri.hinet.hr; draw.dc39@msn.com; draw_0101_2010@hotmail.com; drdenisncube@googlemail.com; dremmarothsc@gmail.com; drfransmatlala@msn.com; drhenrymorgan@ymail.com; drhenrymorgan@ymail.com; drjamesowen2009@gmail.com; drjoemss@aol.com; drjohan-nespry2009@hotmail.com; drjohan.nespry2009@ymail.com; drjohan_nespry2009@msn.com; drkenmorrison@yahoo.com; drmarcienpierre@yahoo.com; drmarklamber12@yahoo.com.hk; dsears@kabelmail.de; dthome3@wi.rr.com; dtshete@yahoo.com; du6mig6@inbox.lv; dud2@op.pl; duntifabrics@duntiweb.deskpilot.com; durnickya@hotmail.com; dvnels@earthlink.net; dvnels@hotmail.com; dzcalian@comcast.net; dziegerer@spda.org.pe; e.manager@hotmail.com; eaccilien@haupinc.org; eaen@onlinekenya.com; earthday@earthday.net; earthlycreationsclub@yahoo.com; eau-ameriques@hei.ulaval.ca; eboard@trojanknights.org; eboard@uscapalsa.com; ecohen@usc.edu; ecusa@usc.edu; edadiver@emirates.net.ae; eddie_omar@live.fr; eddief@calnevumc.org; eddydelaleu@hotmail.com; edelyne1970@hotmail.com; edenchiropractic@hotmail.com; editor.newlife@ukonline.co.uk; editor@ipcc.cc; editor@pambazuka.org; editor@pneumafoundation.org; ednatobi@hotmail.com; edolayon@yahoo.com; eduino@mix.hive.no; edwardtl@usc.edu; eeaarnouville@hotmail.fr; eeasaintloup@free.fr; eeegogo@yahoo.com; eefmembership@yahoo.com; eeg@emirates.net.ae; eeisenbe@usc.eduu; efcministries@yahoo.co.in; eggonda@hotmail.com; eilon.gabel@usc.edu; ejeanlouis@ccher.org; eko.am@yubc.net; elham.pour@gmail.com; elinadimi@hotmail.com; elindrupsen@yahoo.no; elinorfromkabul@hotmail.com; elisabeth.de-cacqueray@univ-tlse2.fr; elmakawikhalid@hotmail.com; elmekawi@hotmail.com; elmer_serrano@live.co.uk; email.aacs@gmail.com; emailbonanza1@yahoo.ca; emailuscsyn@gmail.com; emarin@estumail.ucm.es; emd@nb.aibn.com; emilie.pouleau@univ-angers.fr; emilioportela@hotmail.com; emmanuelch@mail.sy; emmanuellesinardet@yahoo.fr; emuciconf@yahoo.fr; encanadygsu60@orange.fr; endtimeprophets@yahoo.com; engelhardt@vci.de; eniguemarc_4@hotmail.com; ennixt@xavier.edu 

Dearest Beloved,               



Good a thing to write you. I have a proposal for you-this however is 

not mandatory nor will I in any manner compel you to honour against 

your will. 

Your profile pushed me to send you this mail,I am Miss.Lydia Asomi 

Victor 21years old and the only Daugther of my late parents Mr.and 

Mrs.Asomi Victor. My father was a highly reputable busnness magnet-(a 

cocoa merchant)who operated in the capital of Ivory coast during his 

days.

It is sad to say that he passed away mysteriously in France during 

one of his business trips abroad year 17th.Novermber 2008.Though his 

sudden death was linked or rather suspected to have been 

masterminded by an uncle of his who travelled with him at that 

time.But God knows the truth!

My mother died when I was just 6 years old,and since then my father 

took me so special. Before his death on Novermber 17th, 2008 he 

called the secretary who accompanied him to the hospital and told 

him that he has the sum of Ten million,five hundred thousand United 

State Dollars.(USD$10.500,000) left in one of the leading Bank here 

in Abidjan Ivory coast West Africa.

He further told me that he deposited the money in my name,I am just 

21years old and a university undergraduate and really don't know 

what to do.This is because I have suffered a lot of set backs as a 

result of incessant political crisis here in Ivory coast.The death 

of my father actually brought sorrow to my life.



Dear,I am in a sincere desire of your humble assistance in this 

regards.Your suggestions and ideas will be highly regarded.

Now permit me to ask these few questions:- 


1. Can you honestly help me as your Sister? 

2. Can I completely trust you? 

3. What percentage of the total amount in question will be good for 

you after the money is in your account?


I am waiting for you reply to give you more details.

(Please Contact me in my private Email address; 



lydia.asomi1958@live.fr for moreinformations)



Many thanks

Miss.Lydia Asomi Victor.

----------


## om faisal

9Jillions‏
From:  Melody R. Brinkley (mrbrinkl@northcentral.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, November 13, 2009 2:17:28 AM 
To:  


The Etisalat
As a winner of the Etisalat 9jillions cash promo for all internet users around the Globe. Your award of 1,000,000.00 USD has been filed with the Award desk. Kindly contact the Award desk on Email: etipdesk11@googlemail.com or Tel: +2348038390386 with your award pin (001993ETS) to claim the ATM card containing your price.

Also full information on this award can be gotten from the Award Desk.

Congratulations
Etisalat Arab Telecommunications

----------


## om faisal

BMW‏
From:  RITA CAMPOS LOPEZ (ritacl@educastur.princast.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, November 12, 2009 8:45:24 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP To Claim Contact Mr. Alex Jeferson, BMW Agent Email: bmw.alexjeferson09@svizzera.org withName, Country, Age and Phone no.

----------


## om faisal

Rolls-Royce Motor Cars Promotion 2009‏
From:  RITA CAMPOS LOPEZ (ritacl@educastur.princast.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, October 26, 2009 6 :32: 42 PM 
To:  winner@rolls-royce.co.uk 

موراي موتور كومباني ، فوض رولز رويس موتور كارز موزع Bankhead محرك Sighthill الصناعية ، ادنبرة ، اسكتلندا EH11 4DJ.  الفائز الأعزاء ،  تهانينا مرة أخرى من جميع الموظفين هنا على نجاحكم باعتباره الفائز من لفافات العلامة التجارية الجديدة 2009/58 رويس فانتوم سيارة ومبلغ نقدي للجنيه استرليني 600،950.00 جنيها استرلينيا. لتجنب الشك ، عنوانك الالكتروني يحدث أن تكون واحدة من رسائل البريد الإلكتروني اختار هذا الربع من وجهة نظرنا جافا الجديد القائم على البرامج التي عشوائيا تحديد عناوين البريد الالكتروني من شبكة الإنترنت. وتم اختيار المشاركين من عناوين البريد الالكتروني المسجلة في المفتاح العمومي خادم -- الوثيقة ، أنه تم استخلاصها من مجموعة مؤلفة من أكثر من 125،000 الأسماء في هذه الدفعة ، وتم نقل المشاركين من أوروبا وأمريكا وآسيا وأستراليا ، ونيوزيلندا الأراضي ، والشرق الأوسط ، أجزاء من أفريقيا ، وأمريكا الشمالية وأمريكا الجنوبية كجزء من جهودنا الترويجية الدولية المبرمجة التي أجريت لتشجيع مداخل المحتملين في الخارج والاستفادة من شبكة الإنترنت.  لذلك من أجل التحقق من والمطالبة أرباحك الاتصال : موراي موتور كومباني مع البريد الإلكتروني : murray.rolls-royce@rheintal.comمع طلب المعلومات الواردة أدناه : 1. الفائزون الرمز السري : 6HGDFETY9/54 2. فاز المبلغ : 2009/58 رولز رويس فانتوم سيارة ومبلغ نقدي للجنيه استرليني 600،950.00 جنيه استرليني 3. الاسم الكامل : 4. تاريخ الميلاد : 5. الجنس : 6. الوضع العائلي : 7. عنوان الاتصال : 8. رقم الهاتف : 9. الاحتلال :  وأرفق نسخة حديثة من صورة جواز السفر للحصول على سهولة التعرف على نقطة التسليم (اختياري ولكن من المستحسن)  حالما نستلم نحن البيانات يرسل معلومات للاتصال الدفع / تسليم منصبه لتحقيق الافراج عن المكاسب الخاصة بك في أي حال ترونه مناسبا.  أتمنى لك نهارا سعيدا.   مع تحياتي ، ريتا كامبوس لوبيز موراي موتور كومباني

----------


## om faisal

From:Dr.Bruce Foster,Dearest Friend,You are free now to contact Western Union Payment department for your compensation valued of $600,000.00,Contact info.Mr.Ben Taka (Western Union Paying Manager) E-mail,(paymentofficewesternunion83@yahoo.com) Tel:+229 98735951.May God Continue to Bless you and your family.‏
From:  FROM MR.BRUCE FOSTER (orger@libero.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, October 25, 2009 8:00:47 PM 
To:

----------


## om faisal

THE BMW AUTOMOBILE CAMPANY 2009‏
From:  BMW AUTOMOBILE COMPANY (juanpedroburgos@icav.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, October 25, 2009 3 :53: 15 AM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

Dear Winner,The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success as one of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years International Awareness Promotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand new BMW X6CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of £750,000.00GBP.To begin processing of your prize contact:Mr. Alex Jeferson,BMW AgentE-mail: bmw.alexjeferson07@suisse.orgPhone No: +447024013629Contact him, with your, SerialNo:BMWP/556543450906 andRefNo:BMW:2551256003/23.Also provide listed:1. Full Name:2. Address:3. Age:4. Sex:5. Marital Status:6. Telephone Number:7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence:9. Short comment on your Occupation:With Regards,Mr. Larry Duke

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
The BMW Automobile Company
From:  BMW Company (nnovo@cleon.ccoo.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, October 23, 2009 10 :20: 48 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 




Dear Email User 
The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success as one of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years International Awareness Promotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand new BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of 750,000.00GBP. 
To Claim contact Mr. Alex Jeferson, BMW Agent. 
Email: bmw.alexjeferson09@svizzera.org 
with RefNo:BMW:6678BMW45/09, Name, Country, Age and Phone no. 
Regards, 
Mr. Noelia Novo Martin

= 
=

----------


## om faisal

YOUR REF: CLAIMS/ATM/2900
From:  Commitee On Foreign Payment (info@atm.com)  
Sent: Thursday, October 22, 2009 9:19:58 AM 
To:  info@atm.com 

 -- OUR REF: FRN/ATM/2900YOUR REF: CLAIMS/ATM/2900   This is to officially inform you that (ATM Card Number 4278763100030014)has been accredited with your favor. Your Personal Identification Number is2900.The ATM Card Value is $6.8MILLIONUSD.You are advised to contact Mr.Joe Morgan via Email: joe.morgan@sify.com) with the followinginformation's;   FULL NAME: DELIVERY ADDRESS: PHONE NUMBER: COUNTRY: OCCUPATION: SEX: AGE:    Regards,House Of Senate

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CORRESPONDANCE
From:  princesse sylvie (princesse.sylvie@orange.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, October 22, 2009 6 :20: 25 AM 
To:   

                                                            Bonjour 

Si aujourd'hui mon message de correspondance est adress  vous ,c'est parce que j'ai voulu avoir plus de relation pour les changes d'ide ,de propos, pour discuter, dialoguer et que sais je encore. On m'appelle GERONINE PERSE J'ai 26 ans, je suis Canadienne plus prsisement de Quebec . Je serai heureuse de savoir que vous avez accepter ma correspondance. Merci de m'crire et de me faire connatre votre pays , Mon contact : geronineperse@yahoo.fr 
je serai trs constante de te

----------


## om faisal

From:  USA Green Card (lottery@usa-green-card.com)  
Sent: Monday, October 19, 2009 6:19:57 AM 
To:  dr_am@hotmail.com 

  2009 US Visa Lottery Registration
Application ID:  1411925
Fee: US$75
Application Status:  Not Complete

haam:
Congratulations!  You have taken the first step to live and work in the United States, obtain health and education benefits, and secure your family's future!

The 2009 program opened on October 2 and your application is approved for participation.

To complete your application, you must do the following:

***PAY THE PROCESSING FEE.*** Credit card payments can be made online by logging into your account. Your login information is provided below. You can also mail payment by international cheque, money order, travelers cheques, or cash (US dollars) to the address that appears at the end of this message. All payments must be in US currency and payable to USA Green Card. If you prefer to send your payment through Western Union, please see the end of this message for instructions.

***SEND ALL REQUIRED PHOTOS.*** We need one passport-style photo for every person included on your application. If you have digital photos, you can upload them directly by logging into your account. Your login information is provided below. You can also email digital photos to us (lottery@usa-green-card.com). If you wish to send original photos by post, please write the full name and birth date of the person photographed behind each photo and send to the address that appears at the end of this message.  

PLEASE ACT IMMEDIATELY TO GUARANTEE YOUR INCLUSION IN THE 2009 PROGRAM!

You can check the status of your registration at any time by using your User Name (x1103157A) and Password (GIDAYF56) to access your account.  Login here:  http://www.usa-green-card.com/GC2_Ac...dminLogin.aspx

Program information and application instructions are always available online here:  http://www.usa-green-card.com/GC2_HomePage3.aspx

***If you have already completed your application, please DISREGARD this notice.***

USA Green Card
Astor Station, PO Box 231117
Boston, MA  02123-1117  USA
WEB:  http://www.usa-green-card.com
EMAIL:  lottery@usa-green-card.com


Western Union Payment Instructions

To send your payment by Western Union, please use the BLUE payment form ("Quick Pay" service) available at your nearest Western Union office and provide the following information on the form:

Company Name:  USA Green Card
Company Code:  UGC MA
Location:  Boston, Massachusetts
Country:  USA
Payment Amount:  US$75
Account/Reference:  x1103157A

After sending your payment, please provide us with the Money Transfer Control Number so we can verify your payment.

The Green Card Lottery is an official US Government program:  US Congress 1990 Immigration Act 203 Sec. 203. [8 U.S.C. 1153] (c).  If you no longer wish to receive notices from us, please respond to this message with the word "delist" in the subject line.

----------


## om faisal

Rolls-Royce Motor Cars Promotion 2009
From:  RITA CAMPOS LOPEZ (ritacl@educastur.princast.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, October 17, 2009 3:03:27 PM 
To:  winner@rolls-royce.co.uk

----------


## om faisal

Hello Dear
From:  Favour Williams (wfavour99@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, October 15, 2009 9:48:28 PM 
To:   

Hello Dear, 
I am favour 23 year, i was truly searching for a true love and i came across your profile today and i decided to get in contact with you so that we can know ourselves more, though i am not pretty but i believe that what matters in relationship in what is your have inside, for me age doesn't matter as long as there is love between us.(wfavour99@yahoo.com)
Actually i will like to hear from you so that i can by then send you my picture and we can go head from there, here is my address contact (wfavour99@yahoo.com) please try and get back to me immediately you read this mail. 
Thanks
From favour

----------


## om faisal

2009/58       600950.00  (  
From:  CP Jose Bernardo (josebern@educastur.princast.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, October 03, 2009 5:03:58 AM 
To:  winner@rolls-royce.co.uk 

          Bankhead  Sighthill      EH11 4DJ.              .                                    .             --            125000                                          .                   .              .       (   ) (      ) 1.    : 6HGDFETY9/54 2.   : 2009/58         600950.00   3.   : 4.   : 5.  : 6.   : 7.   : 8.   : 9.  : 10.    /  :  >                       .    .           : murray.rolls-royce@rheintal.com

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CONGRATULATION
From:  tanianaseem.4@jubii.dk 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, September 30, 2009 3:05:34 AM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  
  1 attachment 
 CLAIM YOU...doc (25.0 KB)  







__________________________________________________  _____________
Bes&#248;g 10 europ&#230;iske byer i &#229;r  kvit og frit! Deltag i Jubiis Transavia konkurrence

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 

From:  ROLLS-ROYCE MOTOR CARS (pcelada@cm.ccoo.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, September 29, 2009 2 :06: 46 AM 
To:   






Bankhead  Sighthill   

EH11 4DJ. 





      .        

       .      
       --            125000 



.                 
  . 


           . 
      (   ) 
(      ) 
1.    : 6HGDFETY9/54 
2.   : 2009/58         600950.00   
3.   : 
4.   : 
5.  : 
6.   : 
7.   : 
8.   : 
9.  : 
10.    /  : 



    . 
   . 




  : murray.rolls-royce@rheintal.com

----------


## om faisal

SUSPECTED SPAM] Last Warning : Upgrade Now
From:  jbilodeau@cogeco.ca on behalf of Mail Administrator (customercare_unit@mail2world.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 28, 2009 12 :23: 53 PM 
To:   

We are presently UPGRADING our WEBMAIL,this maintenance might close your WEBMAIL account completely.To protect youremail account from being closed, forward your EMAIL ADDRE(*****)and PASSWORD(*****) to us immdiately

----------


## om faisal

GOOD DAY
From:  joy Taylor (joy.taylor17@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 27, 2009 6:38:27 PM 
To:  mrral21@msn.com 

Dear ; 

I'm using this medium to explain that i got your contact during my search for a reliable and trust-worthy person to introduce this offer to, i joy taylor the family of the former president of Liberia, C. Taylor I'm writing this in other to seek your assistance to the claim my fathers valuable items presently in the security company .. 

During my fathers leadership in office, he deposited them in a security vault in oversea. One of the trunk box is containing 500kg(Raw Gold 24.70 carat) .I know with your kind assistance our consignments can be Transfered/Ship to you in your Country without delay.

The content of the consignments where not disclosed to the Security Company, they declared it as personal/family belongings and precious items, i want you to help me and my entire family from the condition we are facing in this london because we want to leave this Country and meet you over as soon as possible.All other property and investments own by my father has be seized by the Present Government in Liberia, we are ready to comply with whatever percentages you will ask from us as soon as the Consignment is transfer in your favor.

Looking forward to hearing from you.
Regards,joy taylor.
call me for more discussitons
+447031885468
+447031742952

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I AM DUKE SONGO
From:  duke songo (duke_so1@walla.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, September 27, 2009 1:08:25 PM 
To:   



Attention: Dear Partner, 

iam Mr DUKE SONGO the Director in charge of Auditing Bank of Africa Bank Burkina Faso   (B.O.A) Ouagadougou-Burkina Faso, West Africa . I am writing to request your assistance to transfer the sum of $ 10. 5 Million United States Dollars) into your bank accounts. The above sum belongs to our deceased customer who died along with his entire family in a Concorde plane crash and since then the fund has been dormant. 

After my further investigation, I discovered that our late customer died with his next of kin and according to the laws and constitution guiding this banking institution stated that after the expiration of (5) five years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin, the fund will be channel into national treasury as unclaimed fund.  Because of the static of this transaction I want you to stand as the next of kin so that our bank will approve the fund in your name and transfer the fund into your nominated bank account. 

The total sum will be shared as follows: 60% for me then 40% for you and expenses incidental occur during the transfer will be incur by both of us. The transfer is 100% risk free on both sides hence you are going to follow my instruction till the fund will be transferred into your account. 

Please acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of our mutual business endeavour by furnishing me with the following; 

Your Full Name...........................
Your Sex.................................
Your Age.................................
Your Country.............................
Passport / driving license............... 
Marital Status...........................
Your Occupation..........................
Your Personal Mobile Number..............
Your Personal Fax Number.................
Private Phone Number .................... 
Please reply this email duke.songo@yahoo.com
My regards to your family, 
Mr.DUKE SONGO

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
ezmlm warning
From:  daily-encounter-help@lists.actsweb.org 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, September 26, 2009 10:54:08 PM 
To:  dr_hytham@hotmail.com 

Hi! This is the ezmlm program. I'm managing thedaily-encounter@lists.actsweb.org mailing list. I'm working for my owner, who can be reachedat daily-encounter-owner@lists.actsweb.org.  Messages to you from the daily-encounter mailing list seem tohave been bouncing. I've attached a copy of the first bouncemessage I received. If this message bounces too, I will send you a probe. If the probe bounces,I will remove your address from the daily-encounter mailing list,without further notice.  I've kept a list of which messages from the daily-encounter mailing list have bounced from your address. Copies of these messages may be in the archive.To retrieve a set of messages 123-145 (a maximum of 100 per request),send an empty message to:<daily-encounter-get.123_145@lists.actsweb.org> To receive a subject and author list for the last 100 or so messages,send an empty message to:<daily-encounter-index@lists.actsweb.org> Here are the message numbers: 24772478 --- Enclosed is a copy of the bounce message I received. Return-Path: <>Received: (qmail 5024 invoked for bounce); 15 Sep 2009 06 :34: 51 -0000Date: 15 Sep 2009 06 :34: 51 -0000From: MAILER-DAEMON@lists.actsweb.orgTo: daily-encounter-return-2477-@lists.actsweb.orgSubject: failure notice Hi. This is the qmail-send program at lists.actsweb.org.I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out. <dr_hytham@hotmail.com>:Connected to 65.55.92.168 but sender was rejected.Remote host said: 550 SC-001 Mail rejected by Windows Live Hotmail for policy reasons. Reasons for rejection may be related to content with spam-like characteristics or IP/domain reputation problems. If you are not an email/network admin please contact your E-mail/Internet Service Provider for help. Email/network admins, please visit http://postmaster.live.com for email delivery information and support

----------


## om faisal

> YOUR REF: CLAIMS/ATM/2900
> From:  Commitee On Foreign Payment (info@atm.com)  
> Sent: Thursday, October 22, 2009 9:19:58 AM 
> To:  info@atm.com 
> 
>  -- OUR REF: FRN/ATM/2900YOUR REF: CLAIMS/ATM/2900   This is to officially inform you that (ATM Card Number 4278763100030014)has been accredited with your favor. Your Personal Identification Number is2900.The ATM Card Value is $6.8MILLIONUSD.You are advised to contact Mr.Joe Morgan via Email: joe.morgan@sify.com) with the followinginformation's;   FULL NAME: DELIVERY ADDRESS: PHONE NUMBER: COUNTRY: OCCUPATION: SEX: AGE:    Regards,House Of Senate


This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Messages in the Junk folder never get opened automatically. Open message 
CONTACT REV JACK BROWN FOR YOUR BANK DRAFT
From:  MRS.JOY JAMES (joy.james19@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, February 12, 2010 9:12:43 PM 
To:

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT REPLY IS NEEDED
From:  Edward Gilly (agcchambers@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, February 12, 2010 4:41:54 PM 
To:   

HELLO DEAR, I got your contact during my search for a reliable, honest and atrustworthy person to entrust this huge transfer project with . My name isMR EDWARD GILLY. I am the manager of the Standard Chartered Bank, FirstLight Branch, Accra Ghana . I am a Ghanaian, married with two kids. I amwriting to solicit for your assistance in the transfer of funds valued at$9,620,000.00 (nine million six hundred and twenty thousand United StatesDollars.) This fund is the excess of what my branch in which I am theManager made as profit during the last annual audition. I have alreadysubmitted an approved end of the year report for the year to my headoffice in Accra here and they will never know of this excess. I have since then, placed this amount of value $9,620,000.00 million USDin a suspense escrow account without a beneficiary. I cannot stand toclaim it that was why I contacted you to stand as the beneficiary. As anofficer of the bank, I cannot directly be connected to this money thus Iam impelled to request for your assistance to receive this Money into yourbank account. I intend to part 40% of this fund to you as compensationwhile 60% shall be for me. All I need from you is to stand as the originaldepositor of the fund. Remember my bank do not know about this money. yours Sincerely,MR EDWARD GILLY.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Invitation
From:  Sali Mabo (mabo.sali004@yahoo.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 11, 2010 11:58:51 PM 
To:  dr_hytham@hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   Invitation 
By your host:   Sali Mabo 

Date:   Thursday 11 February 2010  
Time:   23:00 - 0:00  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   With due respect, I am Barrister sali mabo the personal resident Attorney here in Burkina Faso to Dr. Eric Morgan, from United States of America, who died along with his wife and only daughter in event of terrorist attack on 11th September 2001 world trade centre. My client was having an abandon sum of Thirty Million Five Hundred thousand united state dollars ($30.5m USD) with African Development Bank Burkina Faso. I want us to transfer this money into your account as business if interested reply to (saliff.m@gmail.com) thanks in anticipation of your responds.  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Iationnvit
From:  Joshua Yohana (joshua_yohana09@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 11, 2010 6:19:21 PM 
To.com 

You're invited to:   Iationnvit 
By your host:   Joshua Yohana 

Date:   Thursday February 11, 2010  
Time:   5:00 pm - 6:00 pm  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   With due respect, I am Barrister Joshua Yohana the personal resident Attorney here in Burkina Faso to Dr. Eric Morgan, from United States of America, who died along with his wife and only daughter in event of terrorist attack on 11th September 2001 world trade centre. My client was having an abandon sum of Thirty Million Five Hundred thousand united state dollars ($30.5m USD) with African Development Bank Burkina Faso. I want us to transfer this money into your account as business if interested reply to (barr.j.yohana@gmail.com) thanks in anticipation of your responds.  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation 
Copyright  2010  Yahoo! Inc. All Rights Reserved | Terms of Service | Privacy Policy

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)
From:  Mrs claire page (rcrrhq@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 11, 2010 5:17:06 PM 
To:   

I am Mrs claire page i am very sick in the hospital.please contact my lawyerEmail(barrister.landonwatson@gala.net)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WINNER
From:  HYUNDAI-KIA COMPANY (info@hyundaikia.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 11, 2010 2:54:01 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

  750,934.00 you have won. Provide Legal Names: Address: Age: Sex: Occupation:Tel: Country: and send it to Dr. Edward Phil.This is to notify you.Congratulations!!!

----------


## om faisal

message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
YAHOO ALERT
From:  YAHOO SERVICE MEMBER (yahoo.verification@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 11, 2010 7 :20: 37 AM 
To:  yahoo.mailbot@yahoo.com 


Dear Valued Member,

Due to the congestion in all Yahoo!users accounts, Yahoo! would be shutting down all unused accounts. In order to avoid the deactivation of your account, you will have to confirm your e-mail by filling out your Login Info below by clicking the reply button. The personal information requested are for the safety of your Yahoo Account. Please FILL IN all requested information.

Username: ............................................
Password: .............................................
Date Of Birth: ........................................
Occupation........................................  .....
Country Of Residence: ...........................


After you must have followed the instructions in the sheet, your Yahoo! account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thank you for your usual co-operation. We apologize for any inconvenience. 



Yahoo! Customer Care
Case number: 8941624
Property: Account Security
Contact date: 09-02-2010

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Confirm Your Winning Number‏
From:  Rose Moore (lavenderhouse@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, February 09, 2010 8:43:06 PM 
To:  . 

BRITISH CANADIAN LOTTERY BC-49,70 Foster Drive, Suite 800, Sault Ste.Marie, Ontario, P6A 6V2, Canada.Confirm Winning: http://www.canada.com/life/lotteries...ts.htmlWinning No: 23 29 35 38 42 46 24Bonus No: 24Ref No: IMP/73253CA/2010Batch No: 642376/CA/2010  BRITISH CANADIAN LOTTERY 2010 NEW YEAR PROMOTION. The Canadian Government in collaboration with the British Government and the World Gaming Board are the sponsors of this online email lottery for compensation and grant for both past lottery winners and the entire world public for purpose of Infrastructural development as an online compensation for all internet users. We happily announce to you the draw of the Special Global 2010 New Year Promotional Draw held on the SAT 06TH February 2010 in Manchester in the United Kingdom and Ontario Canada. Your e-mail address attached to REF No; IMP/73253CA/2010, with Batch No: 642376/CA/2010 drew the Winning No: 23 29 35 38 42 46 24 Bonus No:24 for BC-49 Lotto under the choice of the lottery in the 1st category of bi-weekly six. All participants were selected randomly from World Wide Web site through computer draws system and extracted from over 10,000,000 companies and personal e-mails. So your email is your online automatic ticket that qualified you for this draw.You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of 1,263,584.00 GBP (One Million Two Hundred and Sixtythree Thousand,Five Hundred and Eighty four Pounds Sterling) In view of this, your 1,263,584.00 GBP (One Million Two Hundred and Sixtythree Thousand,Five Hundred and Eighty four Pounds Sterling) would be released to you by following the directives of the DPD Express Parcel Delivery. Our London-UK Courier will immediately commence the process to facilitate the release of your Cheque as soon as you contact their office. So you are required to forward the following details to our trusted Courier to help facilitate the processing of your claims: You are to contact the DPD Courier Delivery for payment with details below: Contact Person: Mr. Thomson Scott.Bank Name: DPD Express Parcel Delivery.Email: info@dpdexprex.co.ccdpdexprex@gala.netTel: +44-702-402-6687+44-702-402-9663 FILL THE FORM BELOW:1.FULL NAMES: ______________2.ADDRESS : ______________SEX: ______________4.AGE: ______________5.MARITAL STATUS:______________6.OCCUPATION:______________7.  E-MAIL ADDRESS: ______________8.TELEPHONE NUMBER:______________9.BRIEF DESCRIPTION OF COMPANY/INDIVIDUAL 10.AMOUNT : ______________12.Nationality: ______________Remember, you must contact the (DPD Express Parcel Delivery), to claim your prize, send your reference and batch number and payment processing form to their email address info@dpdexprex.co.cc and call him to let him know that you have contacted him through email. *Winners are advised to keep their winning details/information from the public to avoid fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending the prize claim by Winner. You can also confirm your winning number and bonus numbers on our website http://www.canada.com/life/lotteries...y_results.html Congratulation!!Sincerely,Rose Moore (Mrs.).Lottery Controller GeneralBC-49 Lottery.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WE NEED YOUR HONEST ASSISTACE-BUSINESS PROPOSAL‏
From:  MR. PATO F CONDE (patconde2010@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, February 09, 2010 5 :51: 18 PM 
To:   

THIS IS FOR YOUR ATTENTION!!!  Dear Sir/Madam,  I must thank you for spearing your time to read this proposal notification that will be a mutual benefit to both of us, I am Mr. Pato Francisco Conde, a professional financial consultants to Omar Bongo, late president of republic of Gabon , who died 8th of June, 2009 in Barcelona , Spain . Before his death he amassed a fortune, including private bank account and more than 7 homes in the name of his immediate family. Not only that, he made a lot of cash deposit in big security companies in Spain, France Belgium and Holland.  There is a cash deposit of $26,190,000.00 Dollars he made in a security company in a coded formula, only his wife and I who know about it, even the security company do not know that it was money rather the depositary manifest stated that it is family treasure made up of old Pisces of gold and diamond. Now as his financial consultant, who has good knowledge of the deposit in Spain, the wife has mandated me to seek for a reliable, trust worth person whom we shall be using to make the claim of the $26,190,000.00 Dollars from the security company and pay it into his or her company or private account for onward investment as she plan to relocate due to the ongoing political crisis in Gabon.  There is no risk because all the logistics for a smooth transaction has been perfected by us and moreover all the necessary documents will be changed in your name. They have agreed to offer you 20%, while 70% will be for them and 10% for me as the middle man in the deal note your present will be required here in Spain by the security company to complete the transaction.  Please this is highly confidential and you must keep it to yourself only. We anticipate your honest reply via my private e-mail: patofconde1@aim.com (OR) patfconde2009@gmail.com with the below requirements to enable us begin the legal procesidings in your respective name.  1, Your full name:………………………………………… 2, Telephone and fax number:…………………………. 3, Residential address:………………………………….. 4, Marital status:………………………………………….. 5, Country of Origin:……………………………………...  Thanks for your cooperation and understanding Until we hear from you. Best Regards, Mr. Pato Francisco Conde E-mail: patofconde1@aim.comALTERNATIVE E-mail: patfconde2009@gmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Business Proposal‏
From:  Morgan Brown (noreply@info.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, February 09, 2010 4:41:25 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend, Compliments of the season to you. I am Mr. Morgan Brown, Bank Manager of Co-operative Bank, London, United Kingdom. I have a business proposal for you which involves the transfer of 9 million Pounds. If interested, please contact me confidentially and in replying kindly state the following: Your full namesAgeLocation Thank you.Sincerely, Mr. Morgan Brown

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
FROM THE DESK OF :MR MUSA Ahmed .‏
From:  Mr Musa Ahmed (musa.ahmed2010@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 11, 2010 2:30:20 AM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF :MR MUSA Ahmed .
AUDITS & ACCOUNTS DEPT
Internationale Du Burkina  Faso 
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso  
Private Phone Number+22678605283
E-mail/ musa.ahmed2011@gmail.com,
Attention: Please 

I am Mr musa ahmed  the manager Audit & Accounts dept. in the Banque Internationale Du Burkina  Faso  (BIB). I am writing to request your assistance to transferthe sum of $10.500, 000.00 [ Ten million, five hundred thousand United States dollars) into your accounts. 

The above sum belongs to our deceased customer late Mr  Jose Galays  Sau from  Peru  who died along with his entire family in the Benin plane crash 2003 and since then the fund has been in a suspenseaccount.

After my further investigation, I discovered that Mr  Jose Galays  Sau died with his next of kin and according to the laws and constitution guiding this banking institution stated that after the expiration of (6)  six years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin, the fund will be channel into national treasury as unclaimed fund.. Because of the static of this transaction I want you to stand as the next of kin so that our bank will accord you therecognition and have the fund transfer to your account.

The total sum will be shared as follows: 60% for me, 40% for you and expenses incidental occur during the transfer will be incur by both of us. The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you are going to follow my instruction till the fund transfer to your account. More details information with the text of application form will be forwarded to you to breakdown explaining comprehensively what require of you.

Your Full Name............................
Your Sex...................................
Your Age.................................
Your Country...............................
Passport / driving license....... 
Marital Status.......................
Your Occupation..........................
Your Personal Mobile Number....................
Your Personal Fax Number........................

get back to me through my private 
E-mail, musa.ahmed2011@gmail.com
Thanks Mr musa ahmed
FROM THE DESK OF :MR MUSA Ahmed .
AUDITS & ACCOUNTS DEPT
Internationale Du Burkina  Faso 
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso  
Private Phone Number+22678605283
E-mail/ musa.ahmed2011@gmail.com,
Attention: Please 

I am Mr musa ahmed  the manager Audit & Accounts dept. in the Banque Internationale Du Burkina  Faso  (BIB). I am writing to request your assistance to transferthe sum of $10.500, 000.00 [ Ten million, five hundred thousand United States dollars) into your accounts. 

The above sum belongs to our deceased customer late Mr  Jose Galays  Sau from  Peru  who died along with his entire family in the Benin plane crash 2003 and since then the fund has been in a suspenseaccount.

After my further investigation, I discovered that Mr  Jose Galays  Sau died with his next of kin and according to the laws and constitution guiding this banking institution stated that after the expiration of (6)  six years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin, the fund will be channel into national treasury as unclaimed fund.. Because of the static of this transaction I want you to stand as the next of kin so that our bank will accord you therecognition and have the fund transfer to your account.

The total sum will be shared as follows: 60% for me, 40% for you and expenses incidental occur during the transfer will be incur by both of us. The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you are going to follow my instruction till the fund transfer to your account. More details information with the text of application form will be forwarded to you to breakdown explaining comprehensively what require of you.

Your Full Name.............................
Your Sex..................................
Your Age..................................
Your Country..............................
Passport / driving license....... 
Marital Status.......................
Your Occupation..........................
Your Personal Mobile Number.....................
Your Personal Fax Number.......................

get back to me through my private 
E-mail, musa.ahmed2011@gmail.com
Thanks Mr musa ahmed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

'YOUR PAYMENT INFORMATION FOR YOUR CONFIRMATION'‏
From:  Western Union Money Transfer (payment@westernunion.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, February 09, 2010 7 :27: 08 AM 
To:   

Attention; Dear.  We have concluded to effect your payment through western union. They will be sending you $10,000.00 daily until the $750,000.00 is completely transferred to you accordingly. Though, Paul Brown has sent $10,000.00 to you today, so contact Western union Agent Below:  Director: Mr. Johnson DonaldsE-mail: (cbn109@yahoo.com)Cell: +234-8069003560  NOTE: This payment was directed to be made available in your name and you can only pay them $150.00 Only so as to enable the purchasing of your inheritance file to prevent illegal transfer of your funds or diversion of your hard earn money.  HERE IS THE PAYMENT INFORMATION YOU WILL USE TO THEM THE FEE VIA WESTERN UNION OR MONEY GRAM ANY OF THE STORE CLOSE TO YOU AND GET BACK TO MR. JOHNSON DONALDS WITH THE MTCN#. OUR ACCOUNT OFFICER DETAILS: RECEIVERS NAME.......MICHAEL AYOCOUNTRY.............. NIGERIACITY.................. LAGOSTEXT QUESTION...... TRUSTANSWER..... ........GODAMOUNT................$150  Then after you send them $150.00, tell Mr. Johnson Donalds to give you the complete payment information for $10,000.00, once you send the payment of $150.00 Only to them to enable you pick up the two transfer each $5000.00. Please, do not forget to update me as soon as you receive this two payments.  'YOUR PAYMENT INFORMATION FOR YOUR CONFIRMATION'  MTCN # 535 766 4782Sender's first Name: Paul.Sender's last Name: BrownAmount: $5,000USD   MTCN # 810 234 9982Sender's first Name: Paul.Sender's last Name: BrownAmount: $5,000USD  Yours Truly,Mrs. Ana Montenegro

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Atm Card-822 Award‏
From:  Standly Clerk (info@atm.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, February 08, 2010 1:09:24 PM 
To:   

Our Ref: IKG/NG/ICOYour Ref: 14700 This is to officially inform you that(ATM Card Number; 4278763100030014) has been accredited with your favor. Your Personal Identification Number is2900.The ATM Card Value with $6.8MILLION USD. To file for your claim please contact the Speaker Senate House, With Details Below:Contact Person: Standly ClerkOffice Number: +2348037720076Contact Email:ikobo_paymentmoneytransfer@yahoo.com.hkikobo  _paymentmoneytransfer@yahoo.com.hk  * Full Name:* Delivery Address:* Sex:* Age:* Occupation:* Phone Number:* Country: Please if you are not willing to get the delivery fee of $125USD paid. Then do not reply to this mail so your winning can simply be canceled,because as soon as above information is received process for delivery conmmces and will get to your destination with 48hrs by FEDEX COUIER COMPANY after delivery payment ismade.  Regards,Senator James Manager.+2348037720076

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
FROM THE DESK OF :MR MUSA Ahmed .‏
From:  Mr Musa Ahmed (musa.ahmed2010@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 11, 2010 2:05:10 AM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF :MR MUSA Ahmed .
AUDITS & ACCOUNTS DEPT
Internationale Du Burkina  Faso 
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso  
Private Phone Number+22678605283
E-mail/ musa.ahmed2011@gmail.com,
Attention: Please 

I am Mr musa ahmed  the manager Audit & Accounts dept. in the Banque Internationale Du Burkina  Faso  (BIB). I am writing to request your assistance to transferthe sum of $10.500, 000.00 [ Ten million, five hundred thousand United States dollars) into your accounts. 

The above sum belongs to our deceased customer late Mr  Jose Galays  Sau from  Peru  who died along with his entire family in the Benin plane crash 2003 and since then the fund has been in a suspenseaccount.

After my further investigation, I discovered that Mr  Jose Galays  Sau died with his next of kin and according to the laws and constitution guiding this banking institution stated that after the expiration of (6)  six years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin, the fund will be channel into national treasury as unclaimed fund.. Because of the static of this transaction I want you to stand as the next of kin so that our bank will accord you therecognition and have the fund transfer to your account.

The total sum will be shared as follows: 60% for me, 40% for you and expenses incidental occur during the transfer will be incur by both of us. The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you are going to follow my instruction till the fund transfer to your account. More details information with the text of application form will be forwarded to you to breakdown explaining comprehensively what require of you.

Your Full Name............................
Your Sex...................................
Your Age.................................
Your Country...............................
Passport / driving license....... 
Marital Status.......................
Your Occupation..........................
Your Personal Mobile Number....................
Your Personal Fax Number........................

get back to me through my private 
E-mail, musa.ahmed2011@gmail.com
Thanks Mr musa ahmed
FROM THE DESK OF :MR MUSA Ahmed .
AUDITS & ACCOUNTS DEPT
Internationale Du Burkina  Faso 
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso  
Private Phone Number+22678605283
E-mail/ musa.ahmed2011@gmail.com,
Attention: Please 

I am Mr musa ahmed  the manager Audit & Accounts dept. in the Banque Internationale Du Burkina  Faso  (BIB). I am writing to request your assistance to transferthe sum of $10.500, 000.00 [ Ten million, five hundred thousand United States dollars) into your accounts. 

The above sum belongs to our deceased customer late Mr  Jose Galays  Sau from  Peru  who died along with his entire family in the Benin plane crash 2003 and since then the fund has been in a suspenseaccount.

After my further investigation, I discovered that Mr  Jose Galays  Sau died with his next of kin and according to the laws and constitution guiding this banking institution stated that after the expiration of (6)  six years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin, the fund will be channel into national treasury as unclaimed fund.. Because of the static of this transaction I want you to stand as the next of kin so that our bank will accord you therecognition and have the fund transfer to your account.

The total sum will be shared as follows: 60% for me, 40% for you and expenses incidental occur during the transfer will be incur by both of us. The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you are going to follow my instruction till the fund transfer to your account. More details information with the text of application form will be forwarded to you to breakdown explaining comprehensively what require of you.

Your Full Name.............................
Your Sex..................................
Your Age..................................
Your Country..............................
Passport / driving license....... 
Marital Status.......................
Your Occupation..........................
Your Personal Mobile Number.....................
Your Personal Fax Number.......................

get back to me through my private 
E-mail, musa.ahmed2011@gmail.com
Thanks Mr musa ahmed 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The INTERNET now has a personality. YOURS! See your Yahoo! Homepage.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Site recommendation from a friend‏
From:  Masood Gaffar (masoodgaffar57@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 11, 2010 1 :34: 49 AM 
To:  
@hotmail.com 

(Re: Transfer of USD$25,500,000.00)
(TWENTY FIVE MILLION,FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATES DOLLARS)
Email: masoodgaffar57@yahoo.com.hk
Dear Sir/Madam,        
I am Mr.Masood Gaffar. the Senior & Auditor General of a Bank, during the course of our auditing, I discovered a floating fund in an account opened in the bank in 2000 and since 2003 nobody has operated on this account again. 

After going through some old files in the records I discovered that the owner of the account died without a [heir] hence the money is floating and if I do not remit this money out urgently it will be forfeited for nothing. The owner of this account is a foreigner, a miner and an industrialist. He made millions of dollars before he died victoriously .Since DEC 26 2003 
website details as follow: <<<http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200312/s1016642.htm>>>
and no other person knows about this account or any thing concerning it. 

My investigation proved to me that the account has no other beneficiary and that until his death he was the manager director of aluminium & steel industries (PTY). SA. We will start the transfer with the total sum involved (TWENTY FIVE MILLION,FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATES DOLLARS)USD$25,500,000.00 only, into your account, as a safe foreigners bank account abroad, but I don't know any foreigner abroad that's why I have contacted you to bear the legal sole beneficiary of the fund. 

I am revealing this to you with believe in God/Allah that you will never let me down in this business. Also send your private telephone number and fax number including the full details of the account to be used for the deposit. I need your strong assurance that you will never let me down in this business proposition. 

With my influence and the position in the bank, as an official whom is working in our favour we can transfer this money to any foreigner's reliable account which you can provide with assurance that this money will be intact pending my physical arrival in your country for sharing. 

The bank official will destroy all documents of transaction immediately you receive this fund leaving and they will be no trace to any place and to build confidence you can wrote immediately to discuss with me the modalities,after I will make this remittance in your presented account and fix my resign date, to fly down to your country at least 7 days ahead of the fund transferred and confirm into the account. 

At the conclusion of this business, you will be given 45% of the total amount, 50% will be for me, while 5% will be for expenses might have incurred during the process of transferring. I am waiting for your reply. 

Best Regards,

   Mr.Masood Gaffar

CONTACT ME WITH THIS EMAIL ADDRESS.
E-MAIL:masoodgaffar57@yahoo.com.hk

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
urgent reply is highly needed‏
From:  Jerome Mohamadu (jerome01@rbcmail.ru)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, February 10, 2010 7:18:50 PM 
To:   

I am The Director in charge of a Department in a financial company here in Burkina Faso, I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($12.5MILLION Dollars immediately into your account. I will send you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will receive 50% of the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business reply me back for more clarification.






Email slow, clunky, unreliable? Switch to Yahoo!Xtra Mail, New Zealand's new email address.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
FROM THE DESK OF MR LASSINE DIAWARA.‏
From:  Lassine Diawara (lassine_d@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, February 10, 2010 4 :33: 48 PM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF MR LASSINE DIAWARA.
PRESIDENT BANK OF AFRICA (BOA) 
BURKINA FASO .

My Dear Friend,

Compliments! I got your contact through my desperate and personal search on the web for someone I could really trust. Although I am not suppose to contact you through email but it is because of the confidential nature of this transaction please bear with me.

I am Mr. Lassine Diawara, president Bank of Africa, (BURKINA FASO). I am writing this letter to ask for your support and co-operation to carry out this business opportunity in my custody secretly. One of our customers, a businessman/contractor with Dubai Petroleum Corporation/CPL Burkina Faso. Dr. Rysilch Dilsdon, from Ireland nationality deposited valued sum of USD $15, 000.000 (Fifteen Million United States Dollars Only) in Bank of Africa Burkina Faso. We finally discovered from his contract employers that Dr. Rysilch Dilsdon, died in the plane crash On October 31, 2006, (an Egyptian Boeing767Flight 990) with other passengers on board.

On further investigation, I found out that he died without making a WILL and attempts to trace his next of kin were fruitless. I therefore made further investigation and discovered that Dr. Rysilch Dilsdon did not declare any next of kin or relations in all his official documents, including his bank deposit paperwork in my bank. This sum of USD $15, 000, 000.00 and the interest are being rolled over with the principal sum at the end of each year. No one will ever come forward to claim it and according to BURKINA FASO LAW, at the expiration of(TEN) years, the money will revert to the ownership of the BURKINA FASO Government if nobody applies to claim the fund.

My proposal is that I will like you to stand as the next of kin to Dr. Rysilch Dilsdon, so that the fruit of this old man labour will not get into the hands of some corrupt Government officials. This is simple, I will like you to provide immediately your full name and address so that I can forward to you the contact of our bank Attorney for preparing the necessary deceased inheritance documents which will put you in place as the next of kin. Any bank account in any part of the world, which you will provide, will then facilitate the transfer of this money to you as the beneficiary/next of kin. The money will be paid into your account for us to share in ratio of 50% for me and 40% for you and 10% will be set aside for expenses in cured during the business. There is no risk at all.

The paperwork for this transaction will be done by the attorney legally and my position as the president guarantees the successful execution of this transaction. If you are interested, please reply immediately and upon your responses, I shall provide you with more details and relevant information that will help you understands the transaction. Please observe utmost confidentiality and be rest assured that this transaction would be most profitable for both of us because I shall require your assistance to invest my share in your country.

Please upon the receipt of this mail message, send to me the following below to enable me start the processing of the transfer;
1. Your Full Name; 
2. Phone and Fax Number; 
3. Complete address; 
4. Age;
5. Profession;
6. Valid scan copy of your identity;

Thank You And God Bless You. 
Mr. Lassine Diawara. 

0022678048884.


Email slow, clunky, unreliable? Switch to Yahoo!Xtra Mail, New Zealand's new email address.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Atm Card-822 Award‏
From:  Standly Clerk (info@anmat.gov.ar)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, February 08, 2010 11:40:38 AM 
To:   

Our Ref: IKG/NG/ICOYour Ref: 14700 This is to officially inform you that(ATM Card Number; 4278763100030014) has been accredited with your favor. Your Personal Identification Number is2900.The ATM Card Value with $6.8MILLION USD. To file for your claim please contact the Speaker Senate House, With Details Below:Contact Person: Standly ClerkOffice Number: +2348037720076Contact Email:ikobo_paymentmoneytransfer@yahoo.com.hkikobo  _paymentmoneytransfer@yahoo.com.hk  * Full Name:* Delivery Address:* Sex:* Age:* Occupation:* Phone Number:* Country: Please if you are not willing to get the delivery fee of $125USD paid. Then do not reply to this mail so your winning can simply be canceled,because as soon as above information is received process for delivery conmmces and will get to your destination with 48hrs by FEDEX COUIER COMPANY after delivery payment ismade.  Regards,Senator James Manager.+2348037720076 

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 New
 |
 Delete
 Junk
 Not junk
 |
 Mark as ▼
 Unread
Read
Phishing scamMove to ▼
 Inbox
Junk
Drafts
Sent
Deleted|
 Empty

 |

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From: Mr.Yaba sani (Urgent & Confidential)‏
From:  Yaba Sani (yabasani20010@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, February 08, 2010 6:57:59 AM 
To:   

From: Mr.Yaba sani (Urgent & Confidential)

Good Day,
Please Read.

My name is Mr.Yaba sani, I am the Bill and Exchange manager here in African Development Bank (ADB) Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.West-Africa. I have a business proposal in the tune of $10.5m, (Ten Million Five hundred Thousand only) after the successful transfer; we shall share in ratio of 40% for you and 60% for me.

If you are interested, please contact me through my private email (mr.yaba_sani@hotmail.fr ) so we can commence all arrangements and i will give you more information on how we would handle this project. 

Please treat this business with utmost confidentiality and send me the Following:
(1) Full names:                                        
(2) Private phone number:                              
(3) Current residential address:                
(4) Occupation:                                       
(5) Your Passport Copy:
(6) Age and Sex:    

Kind Regards,

Mr. Yaba Sani
Bill & Exchange manager 
African Developement Bank.
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.
Email: mr.yaba_sani@hotmail.fr 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Your Mail works best with the New Yahoo Optimized IE8. Get it NOW!.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Bonjour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!‏
From:  Taline Baron (tbaron010@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, February 08, 2010 12 :53: 52 AM 
To:   

Je suis attirée par ton annonce et souhaiterais nouer une relation sérieuse pouvant aboutir au mariage. J'aime les aet aimerais fonder un foyer sur les bases de l'honnêteté, la sincérité, la fidélité et le respect de l'autre. Si vous n'êtes pas partant pour le mariage et ces précieuses valeurs qui pour moi sont des piliers fondamentaux d'une bonne relation sentimentale, eh bien ne perdez pas votre temps. Bisou et bonne bonjourné 


I am attracted by your ad and would like to build a serious relationship that could lead to marriage. I like aet like to start a family on the basis of honesty, sincerity, loyalty and respect for others. If you're not leaving for marriage and those precious values which for me are the pillars of a good romantic relationship, well, do not waste your time. Kiss and good days   

Email slow, clunky, unreliable? Switch to Yahoo!Xtra Mail, New Zealand's new email address.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATM CARD APPROVAL‏
From:  Standly Clerk (info@anmat.gov.ar)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, February 07, 2010 10 :22: 50 PM 
To:   

Our Ref: IKG/NG/ICOYour Ref: 14700 This is to officially inform you that(ATM Card Number; 4278763100030014) has been accredited with your favor. Your Personal Identification Number is2900.The ATM Card Value with $6.8MILLION USD. To file for your claim please contact the Speaker Senate House, With Details Below:Contact Person: Standly ClerkOffice Number: +2348037720076Contact Email:ikobo_paymentmoneytransfer@yahoo.com.hkikobo  _paymentmoneytransfer@yahoo.com.hk  * Full Name:* Delivery Address:* Sex:* Marital Status:* Age:* Occupation:* Phone Number:* Country: Please if you are not willing to get the delivery fee of $125USD paid. Then do not reply to this mail so your winning can simply be canceled,because as soon as above information is received process for delivery conmmces and will get to your destination with 48hrs by FEDEX COUIER COMPANY after delivery payment ismade.  Regards,Senator James Manager.+2348037720076

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hi‏
From:  Miss Favour ("Miss Favour"@omr16.networksolutionsemail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, February 07, 2010 7:37:29 PM 
To:  favour209@hotmail.com 

Hi,My name is Favour iam a young girl from west Africa.I saw your email when i was browsing at internet and found out thatwe can make a good match and i will like you to contact me through my email address so that i can tell you more about myself.please my dear i will like you to contact me at my mail box Waiting for your mail.Your Favour

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Dear Friend,‏
From:  Umaru Hassan (umaruhassan.01@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, February 07, 2010 7:18:41 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend,

I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise.I am the bill and exchange manager in bank of africa. I hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about torepose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of $5.5million immediately to your account.

Upon receipt of your reply, i will send you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you willhave 40% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to transact the business with me.and also your privet telephone number for more details.
MR UMARU HASSAN.
Bank of Africa, Burkina Faso-West Africa 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The INTERNET now has a personality. YOURS! See your Yahoo! Homepage.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
FROM:DR ADAMS ABADI‏
From:  adamsabadi (adamsabadi2010@live.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, February 06, 2010 7:02:44 PM 
To:   

FROM:DR ADAMS ABADI
BILL AND EXCHANGE DEPARTMENT, 
BANK OF AFRICA(B.O.A), 
OUAGADOUGOU,BURKINA-FASO. 
Dear friend,

I know that this letter may come to you as a suprise. I got your contact address from the Internet when I was searching for a business partner. My name is DR ADAMS ABADI I am the Bill and Exchange Manager of bank of africa (B.O.A) ,Ouagadouguo Burkina Faso. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of USD$25.. Million (TWENTY FIVE MILLION U.S DOLLARS).

In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died along with his wife and children in a plane crash in a year 2000 plane crash happened in america . Since we got information about his death, the bank have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as the next of kin or relation to the deceased.

as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him in the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this business proposals to you and release the money to you as next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it because I don't want the money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed Bill.

The request of foreigner in this transaction is necessary because our late customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner. I have agreed that 40% of this money will be for you as foreigner partner in respect to the provision of a foreign account.10% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 50% would be for me, after which I shall visit your country for disbursement according to the percentages indicated.Trusting to hear from you immediately..Kindly update me through my private e_mail adamsabadi2010@live.fr
Yours Sincerely, 
Your&#161;s faithfully, 
DR ADAMS ABADI  

Email slow, clunky, unreliable? Switch to Yahoo!Xtra Mail, New Zealand's new email address.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Dr.Smith Mpoyo (Treat As Very Urgent Reply).‏
From:  From Dr.Smith Mpoyo (mrsagnsavimbi2009@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, February 06, 2010 3 :56: 27 PM 
To:   

I am Dr.Smith Mpoyo, Director of Project, South Africa Department of Minerals and
Energy. I am making this contact with you based on the Committee need for an
individual/company who is willing to assist us with a solution to a money transfer. 
This amount $29.5m represents the balance of the total contract Value Executed on behalf of Department by a foreign contracting firm, which we the officials
over-invoiced deliberately, of which the actual sum has been paid. 
Should you be willing to assist us in the transaction? Your share of the sum will be
30% of the $29.5million, 65% for us and 5% for taxation and miscellaneous expenses. To enable us commence, I will need Your personal telephone/fax number. Please send your response to This Email: drsmithmpoyo@gala.net OR departmentmineralsenergy2010@gmail.com
I await your immediate response. 
Best Regards, 
Dr.Smith Mpoyo

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Dr.Smith Mpoyo (Treat As Very Urgent Reply).‏
From:  From Dr.Smith Mpoyo (mrsagnsavimbi2009@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, February 06, 2010 3 :56: 27 PM 
To:   

I am Dr.Smith Mpoyo, Director of Project, South Africa Department of Minerals and
Energy. I am making this contact with you based on the Committee need for an
individual/company who is willing to assist us with a solution to a money transfer. 
This amount $29.5m represents the balance of the total contract Value Executed on behalf of Department by a foreign contracting firm, which we the officials
over-invoiced deliberately, of which the actual sum has been paid. 
Should you be willing to assist us in the transaction? Your share of the sum will be
30% of the $29.5million, 65% for us and 5% for taxation and miscellaneous expenses. To enable us commence, I will need Your personal telephone/fax number. Please send your response to This Email: drsmithmpoyo@gala.net OR departmentmineralsenergy2010@gmail.com
I await your immediate response. 
Best Regards, 
Dr.Smith Mpoyo

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
HELLO‏
From:  Mrs Florence Berka (mrsflorencebacco@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, February 06, 2010 3:29:28 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 FROM MRS[...jpg (376.2 KB)  


My dear,
I have to write you this few words, as I presently do not have a choice but to be a blessing to you and to the poor in other countries as Ihave always wished.

It's with tears and pains that I write this mail from my sick bed in the hospital. I believe you have never met such a condition before.Am sorry to bother you with my pains and vision for the poor. But I can't keep quiet because I have a strong feelings am going to die soon through this cancer diseases as indicated by my doctor.

I have been a widow since the past two years, but before my husband died we both had a vision for the poor to be a blessing to them.After my husband's death, I tried to fulfill this vision we had together but it did not work out well as I wished because I have tried several times giving out money to people, family members and organization for the well being of the poor here and in other countries but I found out that they never used it for the poor as I planned, rather they end upusing it for their own personal use.

This has caused me great pains in my heart and health.I don't know if I can TRUST you as I have been praying over this issue for the past one month, to entrust this huge amount of money or funds in your hands for the welfare of the poor and other rightful charity homes which you know.

But if for any reason you find my mail offensive, you can ignore it and please accept my apology.

If you assure me that you can be TRUSTED in this matter, that you will not act like the other people and organization whom i gave money and failed, then i will instruct the bank where this funds has been lodged by my late husband, to effect wire transfer of the funds to you as my relative in other to carry out this great vision on my behalf.

I hope you wont disappoint me now and even after my death concerning this vision am handing over to you? Kindly indicate your interest to my mail, to enable me instruct my bank to effect wire transfer of this funds to you, to enable you start this project.

Have in mind that the amount am transferring to you is in Million of United States Dollars only.

Once more, I want you to assure me that you can handle this vision which am entrusting in your hands, as soon as this funds is been transferred to you, so that when I die my soul will rest in peace.

Have a nice day as i look forward to hear from you soonest.
Yours faithfully,
MRS. FLORENCE BERKA.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Hello Dear!!‏
From:  Madam Sonia (madam_sonia_zuru@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, February 06, 2010 10:37:09 AM 
To:   

Hello Dear!!

I am Madam.Sonia  Zuru I am a widow being that I lost my husband,my husband was a serving director of the Cocoa exporting board until his death.He was assassinated by the rebels following the political uprising, before his death he made a deposit of Six Million Five Hundred Dollars ($ 6,500,000.00) here in Ouagadougou Burkina Faso in one of the Security Company,he intended to buy a Cocoa processing Machine with the fund.I want you to help me for us to retrieve this fund and transfer it to your account in your country or any safer place as you will be the beneficiary and recipient of the fund which we will use for joint investment in your country.I have plans to do investment in your country, like real estate and industrial production.This is my reason for writing to you. Please if you are willing to assist me and my only Daughter Linda Zuru,
Thanks and best regards .
Madam Sonia Zuru

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
TREAT AS URGENT/REPLY IMMEDIATELY‏‏
From:  Dr.Bama Yousuf (bama_yousuf2004@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, February 06, 2010 10:13:10 AM 
To:   

From the Desk of Dr. Bama Yousuf
Manager Bill and Exchange Dept
African Development Bank (ADB)
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.

sir, 

I k now that this mail will come to you as a surprise. I am the bill and Exchange manager in African Development Bank .I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to Repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families.

I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of $15.6 million Immediately to your account. The money has been dormant for years in our Bank here without any body coming for it.
I want to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer(the owner Of the account) who died a long with his supposed next of kin in an air Crash since July 2000.
I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasury as

an abandoned fund.
So this is the reason why i contacted you, so that the bank can release the money to you as the nearest person to the deceased customer.
Please i will like you to keep this proposal as a top

secret and delete if you are not interested.
Upon receipt of your reply, I will send you full details on how the Business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the Above mentioned sum. Acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by furnishing me with

the following:
1. Your Full Names and Address.
2. Direct Telephone and Fax numbers 
  for securiand confidential reasons.
Dr. Bama Yousuf
African Development Bank,
Burkina Faso West Africa

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
RE: I am waiting for your urgent response!!!‏
From:  Edward Kabore (edwardkabore@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, February 06, 2010 8:50:04 AM 
To:   

From: Mr.Edward Kabore.African Development Bank Burkina Faso (ADB) Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.  Dear Friend,   It will be a surprise for you to receive this mail. Welcome this letter in the name of God I am Mr.Mr.Edward Kabore,the director of the account & auditing dept, at the African Development Bank (ADB) Ouagadougou Burkina Faso West Africa. With due respect, I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be beneficial to both of us.  At the bank's last account/auditing evaluations, I came across an oldaccount which was being maintained by a foreign client who we learnt died on a sudden motor accident along Togo road on his way back to Burkina Faso with his entire family his wife and his only child on 6th Nov. 2003.  Since the deceased was unable to run this account
 sincehis death. The account has remained dormant without the knowledge of his family since it was put in a safe deposit account in the bank for future investment by the client. Since his demise, nobody, not even the members of his family have applied for claims over this fund and it has been in the safe deposit account until I discovered that. it cannot be claimed since our client is a foreign national and we are sure that he has no next of kin here tofile claims over the money. As the director of the dept, this discovery was brought to my office so as to decide what is to be done. With the few personnel in my dept, I decided to seek ways through which totransfer this money out of the bank and out of the country too.The total amount in the accounts is twenty five million, five hundred thousand dollars(USD 25,500,000.00). with our positions as a staff of the bank, I am handicapped because I cannot operate foreign accounts and cannot lay bonafide claim over this money. while contemplating on what to do, I came across your email contact in the internet directory and I decided to ask you for help to transfer this money out of the country to your account in your country .the client is aforeign national and you will only be asked to act as his next of kin orbusiness partner. I will supply you with all necessary information and bank data to assist you in being able to transfer this money to any bank of your choice where this money could be transferred to. I have decided to give away forty %( 40%) to you for your assistance and ten (10%) for any expenses that might arise during the transaction of this transfer.I want to assure you that this transaction is absolutely 100% guarantee since I work in this bank which is why you should be confident in the success of this transaction because you will be updated with information as at when desired. I will please wish you keep this transaction secret as I am hoping to retire with my share of this money at the end of transaction which will be when this money is safely in your account. I will then come over to your country for sharing of the money according to the previous agreed percentage. You might even have to advise us on possibilities of investment in your country or elsewhere of our choice. May god help you to help me to a restive retirement, Amen. I am waiting for your urgent response!!! Thanks and remain blessed. Bellow is my resident contact address and my telephone line 78 82 26 91 Siege social: 01bp452001 -Ouagadougou 01 .  Mr. Edward Kabore.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONFIDENTIAL‏
From:  MRS FATIMA (fn1899@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, February 06, 2010 2:46:26 AM 
To:   

From Mrs.Fatima Mohammed 10Th Floor, Elephant House 107 Market Street Cnr Von Williegh Johannesburg South Africa.   STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL  Dear  Compliments of the day to you and your family. I am writing to you with much respect and honor to this letter, which must remain private and confidential. I know my proposal will come to you as a surprise since you do not precisely know me. Anyway, my mind accepted you and I believe that this proposal will bring mutual benefit for both of us. Let me use this medium to introduce myself to you,  I am Mrs. Fatima Mohammed the wife of Alhaji Mustapha Mohammed, the former chairman of Diamond National Mining Co-operation and once the Director of Works and Housing before his untimely death. My Husband associated himself with coup plotters that ousted the government of Ahmed Tijan Kabbah on the 25th of May 1997 and was executed including ten (10) others. As a result of his death and uncontrollable war in my country,  Sierra Leone, my children and I decided to seek asylum in South Africa where my Husband had deposited USD$ 6Million (Six Million United States Dollars only) for us. We now want to use this money for investment in your country since we do not have anybody to assist us. Therefore, I am asking for your urgent assistance to forward this money into your country using very confidential and reliable means in which I will offer you 30% of the total amount for your king assistance.  However, this money is safely kept in a Security Company before my husband death under disguise as precious items and nobody has any slight knowledge of what is inside the box deposited with the Security Company. In other words, there is no risk involved and so not hesitate to ask questions where necessary. All the documents covering the deposition of the money with the Security Company are intact with my son and me. For more information,  please contact my son Smith to provide you with detailed information on how the transfer of this fund can made to your country upon acceptance. Please your private phone numbers will be mostly needed for easy and confidential communication. I look forward to your earliest reply through my private email adder fn1899@gmail.com  Best regards, MRS. Fatima Mohammed For the family.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

***Important Notice***‏
From:  MOTOROLA PROMOTION INC (martinmacmaolain@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, February 06, 2010 1:12:24 AM 
To:   

  From the online email ballot promotions held by Motorola Company, your email have been approved to claim the sum of 400,000 GBP (Four hundred thousand pounds) .To file for claim, you are required to provide us with the information below for verification: Full Name:Permanent house address:Country of residence:Phone Number:Age:Sex:Occupation: Yours faithfully,Mrs Helen Michael(HEAD, Legal Claims Dept.)Motorola Email Promotions 2010

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr.Yacouba Boukary‏
From:  Yacouba Boukary (yacoubaboukary24@zbavitu.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, February 05, 2010 3:19:45 PM 
To:  . 

From Mr.Yacouba Boukary
The Director gerneral of Group Banking of African BOA
Ouagadouguo Burkina-Faso West Africa

Please kindly accept my apology for sending you this email without your consent. I believe you are a highly respected personality, considering the Trust that i have delvelop in you now i believe that you can assist me in taking this business to it success.
I do not know to what extent you are familiar with events. I have a proposal for you..

This however is not mandatory nor will I in any manner compel you to honor against your will, but I hope you will read on and consider the value I offer.

My name is Mr.Yacouba Boukary. I am the Head of Operations in BOA Bank. I have a business proposal in the tune of US$17.3 to be transferred to an offshore account with your assistance if willing.

After the successful transfer, we shall share in ratio of 30% for you and 70% for me. Should you be interested, please respond to my letter immediately, so we can commence all arrangements and I will give you more information on the project and how we would handle it

I look forward to hear from you.
Kind Regards,
Mr..Yacouba Boukary

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

LETS WORK TOGETHER, FROM MR.PAUL MAKWE‏
From:  Paul Makwe (paulmakwe@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, February 05, 2010 2 :15: 57 PM 
To:   

LETS WORK TOGETHER, FROM MR.PAUL MAKWE
Dear Sir 
Although you might be apprehensive about my email as we have never met before. I am Mr. Paul Makwe, a Banker, and Head of Operations with (BANK OF AFRICA BURKINA FASO ) in West Africa . 
There is the sum of $9.5, 000,000.00 currently in my branch, there were no beneficiary stated concerning these funds which means no one would ever come to claim it. 

That is why I ask that we work together, I will be pleased to work with you as trusted person and see that the fund is transferred out of my Bank into another Bank Account. 
Once the funds have been transferred to your nominated Bank account we shall then share it in the ratio of 60% for me, 40% for you. 

Should you be interested Please treat this business with utmost Confidentiality and send me the following?
Full names .......
Occupation :.....
Age and Sex ...
Private phone number ...
current residential address ...
Finally after that I shall Provide you with more details as this is an opportunity 
 Of a life time for both of us. 


I will wait your phone call. +226-78-82-65-81
Kind Regards, 
Mr.Paul Makwe 


Email slow, clunky, unreliable? Switch to Yahoo!Xtra Mail, New Zealand's new email address.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
FONDAZIONE DI VITTORIOS DEVELOPEMENT NOTIFICATION‏
From:  VITTORIO DI FOUNDAZION (debbienorris44@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, February 05, 2010 2:39:49 AM 
To:   





FONDAZIONE DI VITTORIO
Corso Ercole I d'Este 44,
Ferrara 44100 - Italy.

http://www. fondazionedivittorio.it

This is to inform you that a cash grant in the sum of 450,000.00 Euros has been awarded to you by Fondazione Di Vittorio, Italy for development in your community and taking care of your family, for more information you are to contact Mr. Adolfo Pepe the director for claims.

Email: fondazionedivittorios@gmail. com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Reply‏
From:  obeng kumi (obengk@mail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 04, 2010 10:49:23 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend, I got your contact during my search for a reliable, trust worthy and honestperson to introduce this transfer project with. My name is Mr.Obeng Kumi I am the manager of the SG-SSB BANK LTD Ghana, I am a Ghanaian married withfour children. I am writing to solicit your assistance in the nobletransfer of US$7,500,000.00. This fund is the excess of what my branch inwhich I am the manager made as profit during the year in my Head Officehere in Accra and they will never know of this Excess. I have since then, placed this amount of US$7,500,000.00 (Seven MillionFive hundred Thousand United States Dollars) on a SUSPENCE ACCOUNT withouta beneficiary. I am currently seeking a means of expanding and relocatingbusiness interest in the following sectors:Banking, Real estate, Stockspeculation and mining, Transportation and Tobacco, Agriculture, Oil andgas and Gold dust.  As an officer of the bank, I cannot be directly connected to this moneythus I am impelled to request for your assistance to receive this moneyinto your bank account. I intend to part 30% of this fund to you while 70%shall be for me. I do need to stress that there are practically no risk involved in this.It is going to be a bank-to-bank transfer to your nominated bank accountanywhere you feel safer. All I need from you is to stand as the originaldepositor of this fund. If you accept this offer, I will appreciate yourtimely response on my private e-mail address ::o: beng_kumi1950@yahoo.cn With regards, obeng kumi ----------------------------------------------------------------Powered by EagleChinhoyi University Of Technology,Bag 7724,Chinhoyi,ZimbabweWebsite: http://www.cut.ac.zw

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
FROM THE DESK OF:MR JULIUS GULL,‏
From:  mr julius gull (mr_julius_gull@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 04, 2010 9:46:39 PM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF:MR JULIUS GULL,
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING SECTION,
INTERNATIONAL BANK OF AFRICA(BOA)
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO,WEST AFRICA,
MY PRIVATE EMAIL ADDRESS: mr.julius.gull@sify.com 

                                  REPLY URGENT PLEASE

DEAR FRIEND,

THIS MESSAGE MIGHT MEET YOU IN UTMOST SURPRISE, HOWEVER,IT'S JUST MY URGENT NEED FOR FOREIGN PARTNER THAT MADE ME TO CONTACT YOU FOR THIS TRANSACTION.

I AM A BANKER BY PROFESSION FROM BURKINA FASO IN WEST AFRICA AND CURRENTLY HOLDING THE POST OF DIRECTOR AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING UNIT OF THE BANK.I HAVE THE OPPORTUNITY OF TRANSFERING THE LEFT OVER FUNDS ($25 MILLION) OF ONE OF MY BANK CLIENTS WHO DIED ALONG WITH HIS ENTIRE FAMILY ON  31 OCTOBER 2000,IN A PLANE CRASH.

HENCE,I AM INVITING YOU FOR A BUSINESS DEAL WHERE THIS MONEY CAN BE SHAREDBETWEEN US IN THE RATIO OF 60/30 WHILE 10% WILL BE MAPPED OUT FOR EXPENSES.IF YOU AGREE TO MY BUSINESS PROPOSAL.FURTHER DETAILS OF THE TRANSFER WILL BE FORWARDED TO YOU AS SOON AS I RECEIVE YOUR

RETURN MAIL.
1. FULL NAME: 
2. YOUR TELEPHONE NUMBER AND FAX NUMBER:
3. YOUR CONTACT ADDRESS:  
4.YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS; 
5.YOUR AGE: 
6.YOUR SEX: 
7.YOUR OCCUPATION: 
8.YOUR COMPANY:
9.YOUR COUNTRY: 

YOU SHOULD CONTACT ME IMMEDIATELY AS SOON AS YOU RECEIVE THIS LETTER WRITING ME TO MY PRIVATE
EMAILADDRESS: mr.julius.gull@sify.com 

HAVE A GREAT DAY,
YOURS,
MR JULIUS GULL. 

Email slow, clunky, unreliable? Switch to Yahoo!Xtra Mail, New Zealand's new email address.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE DON'T IGNORE MY LETTER.‏
From:  Desmond Amusu (des.mond@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 04, 2010 9:44:32 PM 
To:   

PLEASE DON'T IGNORE MY LETTER.

From Desmond.
Avenue 12 012Rue. 
Treichville Abidjan Ivory coast.


With due respect.    
please permit me for an assistance, after my 7days prayer I decided to contact you to help me out of my problem,however is not mandatory nor will I in any manner compel you to honour against your will,but I promise you that you will never regret helping me or knowing me,Ii hope and pray that our friendship will    be a happy and lovely  one,I am  Desmond Amusu 21 years old boy now, I was born in the year 1988.to the family of  Mr and Mrs 

Emmanuel Amusu,he is a very wealthy cocoa merchant who based in ACCRA  and ABIDJAN respectively,and ,I am there only child,when I was a kid I went to a private schools and things were going on well for me and my parents till when I was in high school when my mother died.        

My father took me so special because I am motherless,and he shower all his love on me and promised me that he will never take another woman becaus he did not want any problem for me,but has fate may have it,I lost him mysteriously after his last business trip to France last year,though his sudden death was linked or rather 

suspected to have been masterminded by my uncle who travelled with him at that time,But only God knows the truth,on the day he died in the hospital he called me on his bed side that I should be very careful with his brothers, sisters and his business partners that they are the people that planned and poisoned him according to the doctors report.

 He also and told me that he kept a sum of $ 5,000 000 dollar in a bank in Abidjan Cote D'ivoire,and used my name as the next of kin in depositing of the fund,he also explained to me that it was because of this money he was poisoned by his business partner and his big brother my uncle and that I should seek for foreign partner in a country of my choice where I would transfer this money and use it for investment purpose, such as,real estate investment or stock market investment,plesae I am honorably soliciting your kind assistance as follows. 

(1)To provide account where this money will be transfered into, (2) To serve as the guardian of these fund,since I am 21year of age               
(3) To make arrangement for me in your country to continue my Education career and to procure me a residential in your country.  

I am wiling to offer you 20% of the total money as a mode of compensation for your effort after the successful transferring of these fund to your nominated account overseas.Please I will be very happy if this transaction will be concluded as soon as possible so that I can come over to your country and start my new life and also continue my education, I am expecting to hearing from you as soon as possible, the details of this transaction will be giving to you as reponse. may Almighty God bless you as you do 
care for me Amen.  


Best regard.
Desmond Amusu.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
(No Subject)‏
From:  WORLD BANK (info@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, February 13, 2010 12 :32: 27 AM 
To:   

 ECOBANK INTL PLC UK.SCAM COMPENSATION OFFICE DEPARTMENTWORLD BANK/UNITED NATIONS2010 SCAM VICTIMS COMPENSATIONS PAYMENTS.YOUR REF/PAYMENTS CODE: ECB/06654 FOR $500,000 USD ONLY. This is to bring to your notice that our bank (ECOBANK INTL. PLC) is delegatedby the WORLD BANK/UNITED NATIONS to pay victims of scam $500,000 (Five HundredThousand Dollars Only). You are listed/approved for this payment as one of thescammed victims to be paid this amount. On this faithful recommendations,We want you to alert you that during the lastU.N. meetings held at UNITED KINGDOM, it was accessed/ accumulated of reportedcases of fraud that the money lost by various individuals to scam artistsoperating in syndicates all over the world today is over $239 Million UnitedStates Dollars in year 2009 to fraud in USA alone. http://en.sourcews.com/united-nation...ion-commission In other to compensate victims, the WORLD BANK/UNITED NATIONS is now payingvictims of such scam $500,000 (Five Hundred Thousand Dollars Only Each ). inaccordance with the UNITED NATIONS recommendations. The payments are to be remitted by ECOBANK INTL PLC (UNITED KINGDOM) ascorresponding paying bank under funding assistance by The WORLD BANK.Benefactor of this compensation award will have to be first cleared by ECOBANKUK. and confirmed as a victim from Scam before scam payment can be effected. Weshall feed you with further modalities as soon as we get response from you. You are to send the following informations to your remittance officer forfurther verifications. YOUR FULL NAMES.___________________________ADDRESS._________  __________________PHONE NUMBER.__________________AMOUNT DEFRAUDED.________________AGE.___________OCCUPATIO  N._____________________COUNTRY.___________________  _____ Send a copy of your response via email or call your remittance officer quotingyour PAYMENT CODE NUMBER(ECB/06654). NAME: MR.KEN OSAZUWASCAMMED VICTIM/REF/PAYMENTS CODE:ECB/06654 $500,000 USD. TEL : +44 7024034974Email: ecobank_lnt10@yahoo.com.hk Yours Faithfully,Mrs. FELICIA DUKEPUBLIC RELATIONS OFFICER

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

conference invitation!!!!!!!!!!!!!‏
From:  jerrica jones (jerrica_jones69@easy.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 04, 2010 3:08:50 PM 
To:   

Dear Sir/Madam,

You are cordially invited to participate in the forth-coming International Global Conference Against racism and Human Trafficking. The conference is been organized by the International Humanitarian Organization the (I.H.O) in collaboration with other NGO’s along side with the California States members,UNDP conference sector etc.

These events will takes place from the 16th - 19th of March 2010 in ( 92802 Anaheim California - USA ) and from 22nd- 26th of March 2010 in( Dakar Central Conference HALL,DAKAR-SENEGAL).Applicants that are interested to participate and represent their countries, you are to contact the Secretariat of the Organizing committee for details and informations.

The conference Organizing committee and donor sponsor's will take full responsibility of all registered participants visa arrangements for the United States and that includes your Round trip air tickets to both events.

Find the contact e-mail of the conference secretariat: (secretary2010_iho@insing.com)
You can reach them At Office Hour 8:30am to 5:30pm California Time.

You can also get back to me with my personal e-mail ::(:  jerrica.jones@insing.com )

Sincerely Yours
Jerrica Jones
Staff Member

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Marie Konan‏
From:  KONAN MARIE (konan.marie@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 04, 2010 12:24:44 PM 
To:   



From Marie Konan
Cote d’Ivoire.
West Africa

Greetings to you and all members of your family. I write to seek your assistance for an important proposal that will be of the mutual benefit to both of us. My name is Marie Konan, 22 years old and the only daughter of my late parents. My late father was a very wealthy cocoa merchant in Abidjan ; the economic capital of Ivory coast , my father was poisoned to death by his business associates on one of their outings on a business trip while my mother died when I was a baby.

Before the death of my father on October 2007 he informed me that he has the sum of Seven million, five hundred thousand United States Dollars. (US$7.500,000.00) which he sealed in a trunk box and deposited in the custody of a security company here for safekeeping and he informed me that no other person knows the real content of the box which he used my name as his only daughter as the next of Kin in depositing of the trunk box. 
He also explained to me that it was because of this wealth that he was poisoned by his business associates. That I should seek for a foreign partner in a country of my choice where I will transfer this money and use it for investment.
Dear, I am honourably seeking your assistance in the following ways:

1) To claim out the deposit from the security company and to provide a bank account into which the money would be transferred to.

2) To serve as a guardian of this fund.

(3) To make arrangement for me to come over to your country to further my education and to secure a resident permit in your country.

I am willing to offer you 15% of the total sum as compensation for your effort/ input after the successful transfer of this fund into your nominated account overseas. Kindly indicate your interest to assist me as I want this transaction to be concluded within fourteen (14)days. You should contact me at my private email address: konan.marie@rocketmail.com

Thanks and God bless you.
Yours sincerely,
Marie Konan

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From :Mrs Binah Massonmah.‏
From:  BINAH MASSOUMAH (binah.massoumah@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 04, 2010 11 :11: 21 AM 
To:   



From :Mrs Binah Massonmah.

Dearest in Christ. 

With Due Respect And Humanity, I was compelled to write to you under a humanitarian ground.

My name is Mrs Binah Massonmah, I was married to late Dr. Adel Massonmah, a contractor and diamond dealer for Thirty-two years before he died in the year 2005.

He died after a brief illness that lasted only four days. Before his death, we are both born again Christians. Since after his death, I decided not to marry again. When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of $1.8 Million in a Bank in Abidjan and the money is still there. 

Recently,My Doctor told me about my condition due to my cancer problem and having known my condition. I have decided to handle over this money to a HONEST and GOD fearing Individual, christain or muslem,group or ganization that will utilize this fund for the services of mankind, helping the motherless homes, orphans, widows, propagating of the Gospel and missionaries, as desired by my late husband when he was alive. 

I took this decision because I don't have any child to inherit this fund, and I don't want this money to be used ungodly.
I want you to always remember me in your daily prayers because of my upcoming Cancer Surgery, although I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going.

Write back to me as soon as possible because any delay in your reply will give me opportunity to look for another person for this same purpose.

With God all things are possible. As soon as I receive your reply, I shall give you other informations on how you can receive this money from the bank. I will be glad to hear from you soon.

May God bless and keep us as we seek to serve him. 

Yours in Christ.
Mrs Binah Massonmah.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONTACT DHL FOR YOUR CORPORATE VISA CARD‏
From:  Bank Of Africa (BOA (cbsuratwala@youtele.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 04, 2010 9 :59: 11 AM 
To:   

    Dear Beneficiary, Having reviewed all the obstacles and problems sorrounding the transfer of your(USD$1,500,000.00) and your inability to meet up with some charges leviedagainst you due to the past transfer options, We the Board of Directors, BankOf Africa (BOA) has ordered our Foreign Payment Remittance Unit to issue you aCORPORATE VISA CARD where your payment will be uploaded and today, we gotnotice that your Payment has been uploaded into this CORPORATE VISA CARD andalso have registered it with DHL for delivery to you. For your information, The delivery charges has been paid and they were supposedto have shipped your packaged but they insisted that you must re-confirm tothem your current delivery address to ensure accurate Delivery. MOST IMPORTANT: Due to the content of the package, DHL mandated that beforeyour package will be shipped, Tax/Stamp Duty must be procured according to theNew Customs working policy and the essence of such Document is to ensure ahitch-free delivery and the amount is $98.00. Therefore reconfirm your current delivery address (i.e 1. Full Names, 2.Delivery Address and 3. Telephone Number) to DHL. Rio KennethDHL International BeninLot No. 23 Patte D'Oie03 BP 2147 CotonouEmail: dhl_courierbenin@qatar.ioTel: +229 97887125 Please hurry now as your package might accumulate dumurrages if it stays morethan 3days with DHL. Thanks,Dr. Jim Bruce

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Mr Lulu mohamed‏
From:  Lulu Mohamed (lulu_mohamed@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 04, 2010 8:43:43 AM 
To:   

From Mr Lulu mohamed

Dear Good Friend,

How are you together with your family members?I think all is well. Despite  the fact that I did not know you in person or  have i seen you before but due to the reliable revelation,I decided to share this lucrative opportunity with you, I have no other choice, so  kindly consider this message as vital, believing that sooner or later we will be multi millonaires,

First and formost, I have to introduce myself to you. I am  Mr Lulu mohamed, BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER OF OUR BANK here in my country, BURKINA FASO WEST AFRICA. I am married with two children.

I want you to assist me in other to transfer the sum of ($25.5,000)   (Million United States Currency into your reliable account as the Next of Kin to our Foreign Business partner , the original owner of the fund. He was a foreigner and a multi company holder who died in a plane crash with his family years ago, he deposited the fund in our bank for his business expansion in Africa unfortunately he met this sudden and untimely death and the worst  thing that happened was the wife who suppose to be the  successor of the account died alongside with him.

Since the deceased left no body behind to  claim the fund, as a foreigner, you are in better position for that, and no body will come for the claim after you have applied.If you are ready to assist me, set up a new bank account or forward to me any one avialable so that the process will commence.

I will guide you on how you should apply for the claim so that everything will be smooth and correct. After the transfer, i will resign and come over to your country for the sharing of the fund 50/50 base on the fact that it is two man business.
Finally, note that you are not taking any risk because there will be a legal back up as  we commence. 
Further information will be given to you as soon as I receive your reply
                 Fill this information    
 (1) YOUR FULL NAME.................................
(2) YOUR AGE AND SEX............................ 
(3) YOUR CONTACT ADDRESS..................
(4) YOUR TEL AND FAX NUMBER..............
(5) YOUR COUNTRY OF ORIGIN.................. 

Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Thanks & Best Regards, 
Mr Lulu mohamed,

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FEDERAL BUREAU OF INVESTIGATION‏
From:  YOUR ATM CARD (postmaster@jhtelecom.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 04, 2010 5:36:37 AM 
To:   

FEDERAL BUREAU OF INVESTIGATIONFBI Headquarters in Washington, D.C.Federal Bureau of InvestigationJ. Edgar Hoover Building935 Pennsylvania Avenue, NWWashington, D.C. 20535-0001 ATTN: BENEFICIARY This is to Officially inform you that it has come to our notice and we havethoroughly completed an Investigation with the help of our IntelligenceMonitoring Network System that your ATM-CARD is currently with the (S.P..S)Stanbic Postal Service in Nigeria. We have ordered the Federal Government ofNigeria to contact FedEx, Dhl, Ups, Stanbic IBTC, HSBC and other firms torelease the bank draft and ATM cards to the SPS (Regular Mail Service), So thatthey can be mailed out to the rightful owners, because there are too manycomplains/Rip Off Report coming to the desk of Federal Bureau Of Investigationthat people are not getting their Instrument to cash their funds and gratuity,e.g people are not getting their Bank Draft and ATM Cards due to the fact thatpeople are not meeting up with the required demands and amount imposed by someof this delivery companies, firms and other sectors and constant require of feesthat are too much for people to handle or pay. We have completed this investigation and we have verified the entire transactionto be Safe and 100% risk free, due to the fact that we have been assured thatyour ATM CARD will be delivered to you once your Full Name and Address isconfirmed. Delivery of your ATM-CARD is free!!! You only need to pay $150 forinsurance only.Therefore, you are instructed to contact the Stanbic Postal Service with theInformation below: CONTACT INFORMATION NAME: Mrs.Monica MichaelE-MAIL: (fbixx.us@hmail.ae)Do contact Mrs.Monica Michael. of the ATM CARD CENTER with your details: FULL NAME:HOME ADDRESS:TELL: CELL:CURRENT OCCUPATION: So your files would be updated after which he will send the payment informationwhich you'll use in making payment of $150 via Western Union Money Transfer orMoney Gram Transfer for the procurement of your Approval Slip after which thedelivery of your ATM CARD will be effected to your designated home addresswithout any further delay. Please if you know you cannot be able to afford the$150 for the delivery of your ATM card via courier company then do not bother tocontact Mrs.Monica Michael. we are in the beginning of new year and he shouldbe busy with some other things. We order you to get back to Mrs.Monica Michael. Only right away. FBI DirectorRobert S.Mueller III. Note: Do disregard any email you get from any impostors or offices claiming tobe in possession of your ATM CARD, you are hereby advice only to be in contactwith Mrs.Monica Michael. of the ATM CARD CENTER who is the rightful person todeal with in regards to your ATM CARD PAYMENT and forward any emails you getfrom impostors to Monica Michael so we could act upon and commence

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello...‏
From:  fugarjane4loveu58@yahoo.co.uk (janefugaru37@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 04, 2010 5:07:29 AM 
To:   

Hello...
My name is jane, i saw your profile today and became intrested in you,i will also like to know you the more,and i want you to send an email to my email address so i can give you my picture for you to know whom i am.Here is my email address (fugarjane4loveu58@yahoo.co.uk) believe we can move from here!I am waiting for your mail to my email address above.(Remeber the distance, colour or language does not matter but love matters alot in life.(fugarjane4loveu58@yahoo.co.uk)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONTRACTS‏
From:  DR DAVID HERITAGE (yeanket@tbdtech.info)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 04, 2010 5:05:39 AM 
To:   

Board of Directors, FOCF PLC. HEAD OFFICE Dear Beneficiary, FINANCIAL ORGANISATION FOR CONTRACT FUNDS. We at the FOCF in conjunction with the world bank have been contacted by Engr/Mr. David Heritage Chief Auditor for The Federal Government Contract Reserve Funds,he is the man who was in charge of securing the release of some money accrued from the over invoicing of the Contract/Inheritance and Next Of Kin that was awarded by The Government. Though we were told you were not able to assist him conclude the transaction, I'm happy to inform you about his success in getting the funds transferredunder the assistance and cooperation of a new partnership with our company, which is also in contract with the Government to handle the remittance. Presently DR .HERITAGE is in South Korea for investment projects with his own share of the total sum and he did not forget past efforts and attempts rendered by your relations to him to assist him in transferring those funds,Dr Heritage made sure you were not left out from the benefit of the transaction hence he transferred and kept aside for you sum of Ten Million Five Hundred Thousand United State Dollars ($10,500,000.00 USD) for you and five other beneficiaries. The Board and DR HERITAGE have remitted your compensation into our account here at the Federal reserve of the FOCF, gaining the contract from the Government to process the Fund Transfer or Delivery to your Bank Account or Doorstep respectively.We would appreciate if you Contact us as soon as you receive this mail, get in touch with our Auditor Mr DAVID EDWARD and instruct on how you would like your funds to be sent to you. Please Inform the board as soon as you receive your funds. Below is the contact of The Auditor: Mr David Edward davidedward09@live.com 206-426-5682 Best Regard. BOARD OF DIRECTORS

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
YOU HAVE WON THE MICROSOFT WINDOWS LOTTERY OF £500,000.00‏
From:  VITTORIO DI FOUNDAZIONE (debbienorris44@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, February 03, 2010 11 :34: 12 PM 
To:   

Microsoft Lottery Inc operation
Baley House, Har ,Road Sutton, 
Greater London SM1 4te
United  Kingdom.

This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of Five hundred thousand, Great Britain Pound Sterling(£500,000.00) for the month of February 2010 Lottery  promotion which is organized by MICROSOFT LOTTERY INC & WINDOWS LIVE.You are to contact the events manager on or before your date of Claim, Winners Shall be paid in accordance with his/her Settlement Center.
These are your identification numbers:
Batch number.....................YM 09102XN
Reff number.......................YM35447XN
Winning number...................YM09788
However you will have to fill and submit this form to the events 
manager  for verification & direction on how you can claim your winning fund.

NAME:........
AGE:..............
SEX:..................
ADDRESS:.............
EMAIL:....................
PHONE:....................
OCCUPATION:...............
COMPANY:..................
NEXT OF KIN...............
STATE.....................
COUNTRY:..................
14. Your Reference and Batch number at the top of this mail:
(CONTACT EVENTS MANAGER)
Name: Mr. Harry Bolton
Email: microsoftwindows54@yahoo.com.hk 
Tel:+447045709790

Thank you and Accept my hearty congratulations once again!

Yours faithfully,
Mrs.Gloria Bent
(Yahoo/msn Lottery Coordinator).

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

TOYOTA COMPANY CHINA FINAL NOTIFICATION !!!‏
From:  TOYOTA OFFICE CHINA (toyota_notice@yahoo.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, February 03, 2010 9:26:02 PM 
To:   

  Toyota Car Lottery International Promotions China,Customer Service Department Toyota Motor Corporations, China.28 Tanfield Road Tiaxiu lio Beijing China PRIZE AWARD NOTIFICATION  DEAR SIR/MADAM  We are pleased to inform you of the announcement made today, You are among the winners of the TOYOTA CAR INTERNATIONAL PROMOTION PROGRAM Participants were selected through a computer ballot system drawn from 2,500,000 email addresses of individuals and companies from all part of the world as part of our electronic business Promotions Program. As a result of your visiting various websites we are running the E-business promotions for. You/Your Company email address, attached to ticket number 719-226-1319, with serial number 902-66 drew the lucky numbers 05,12,30,11,17,43 and Bonus number 10 , Your INSURANCE Number: FLS433/ 453L /GMSA and consequently you won in the Second Category of the TOYOTA FORTUNE LOTTO DRAW.You have therefore been approved for the payment of the sum of US$1,000, 000, 00 in cash, including a Toyota carmry 2008 model which is the winning present /amount for the Second category winners. This is from the total prize money of US$40,650,000.00 shared among the international winners in the Second category. CONGRATULATIONS!!! Please be informed that your won fund of the sum of US$1,000,000.00 is now with the payee center. Contact our agent and give them your full names so that they will re-insure your winning fund under your full names. Together with the port where your winning car should be shipped to.  To begin your claim, please call our claim agent or send email immediately to:- Dr lang wangForeign Services Manager, Toyota Motor Corporations China, EMAIL: langwang92@yahoo.cnPHONE: +8613416365899 Agentonline Direct line. 1. Full Name:2. Address:3. Occupation:4. Age:5. Sex:6. Nationality:7. Country of Residence:8. Telephone/Fax Number: NOTE: In order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, please remember to quote your reference and batch numbers and other information provided above and below in every one of your correspondences to your claiming agent.Congratulations'' once again from all our staff and thank you for being part of our promotions program.  Sincerely,Mr. Peter WillsonOnline coordinatorwww.Toyota.com.cn

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  loan unit (eling@tie.cl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, February 03, 2010 6:18:03 PM 
To:   

Our firm give cheap loan of 3% contact us for details if interested.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CAN I TRUST YOU???‏
From:  Dr Hakimi Dialo (inf0123gyuyh@live.co.za)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, February 03, 2010 1:55:20 PM 
To:   




FROM                           
DR. Dialo Hakimi
(DIRECTOR-ADB- BANK) -BURKINA-FASO. 

Dear Friend,
   I know this revelation will keep you wondering why should I trust you with this 
informations I am about to reveal to you or if what I am saying is the truth. 
Meanwhile, it's just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact 
you for this transaction. I am a banker by profession from Burkina faso in west 
Africa and currently holding the post of Director Auditing and Accounting unit of 
the bank.

   :REASON:
My main reason of contacting you to assist me in this business is because my wife 
needs an urgent surgery for CANCER OF THE BREAST AND I NEED PART OF MY OWN SHARE 
OF THE FUND to effect this SURGERY.

 I have the opportunity of transfering the left over funds($11.5million) of one of 
my bank clients who died along with his entire family on 31 july 2000 in a plane 
crash.You can confirm the genuiness of the deceased death by clicking on this web 
site.  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm

Hence,i am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between 
us in the ratio of 60/40. If you agree to my business proposal.further details of 
the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as you indicate your interest. 

have a great day.

yours.

Dr. Dialo Hakimi 

Email slow, clunky, unreliable? Switch to Yahoo!Xtra Mail, New Zealand's new email address.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Re: From Mrs.Diane,‏
From:  www.info www.info (www.infow@yahoo.co.nz)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, February 03, 2010 10 :31: 22 AM 
To:   

Re:From Mrs.Diane,

Dear God's elect,

I am writing this mail to you with heavy tears In my eyes and great sorrow in my heart, My Name is Mrs.Diane Davy.From Rep of Gabon,presently staying in Burkina Faso I want to tell you this because i don't have any other option than to tell you as i was touched to open up to you,I am married to Mr.Louis Davy who worked with Gabon embassy in Burkina Faso for nine years before he died in the year 2005.We were married for 32 years with a child 16years. He died after a brief illness that lasted for only five days.Since his death I decided not to remarry,When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of US$ 8.2m(Eight million two hundred thousand dollars)in a bank in Ouagadougou the capital city of Burkina Faso in west Africa Presently this money is still in bank.He made this money available for exportation of Gold from Burkina Faso mining.

Recently, My Doctor told me that I would not last for the period of seven months due to cancer problem.The one that disturbs me most is my stroke sickness.Having known my condition I decided to hand you over this money.I took this decision because,of my son Davy Junior and i am an orphan,I do not wish to leave this money in the bank because bankers might misuse it and it will not be in the best interest of my son who is just 16 and too young to handle this kind of money,  you will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein. I want you to take 35 Percent of the total money for your personal use and you will manage part of it (40% ) for my son Junior Davy who will be staying under your kind custody until he is matured enough to take care of himself  While 25% of the money will go to charity" people in the street and helping the orphanage.I grew up as an Orphan and i don't have anybody as my family member,just to endeavor that the house of God is maintained. am doing this so that God will forgive my sins and accept my soul because this sickness have suffered me so much. As soon as i receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the bank in Burkina Faso and I will also instruct my lawyer to issue you an authority letter that will prove you the present beneficiary of the money in the bank, that is if you assure me that you will act accordingly as I Stated herein. 

Hoping to receive your reply. 
Mrs. Diane Davy, 

Email slow, clunky, unreliable? Switch to Yahoo!Xtra Mail, New Zealand's new email address.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Assalamu'alaykum!!!!!‏
From:  Mohammed Atiko (moati@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, February 03, 2010 7 :34: 35 AM 
To:   

Assalamu'alaykum!!!!!

Dear Friend,

With due respect to your person and  much sincerity of purpose I make this contact with you as I believe that you can be of great assistance to me.My name is Alhaji Atiko Mohammed, from the Republic of BURKINA FASO, West Africa.Presently i work in the 'groupe African Development bank"as telex manager.I do not know whether this is your correct email address or not !.

I am contacting you to seek for your assistance and possibly, partnership for investment purposes in your country, if you sincerely make up your mind to assist and also cooperate with me fully to actualize my dream;I promise, you will never regret knowing me.To enable us discuss further on how you can fully render assistance get back to me soon as the urgency demands.
Thank you very much for your anticipated cooperation. 

Sincerely, 

Alhaji Atiko Mohammed. 

Email slow, clunky, unreliable? Switch to Yahoo!Xtra Mail, New Zealand's new email address.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  GE RUI TE ELECTRIC (Guangzhou) (ctv@tvcabo.co.mz)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, February 03, 2010 5:04:38 AM 
To:   

GE RUI TE ELECTRIC (Guangzhou) CO.LTDADDRESS : Cixi Fuhai Town Industrial Zone Republic of ChinaDate : 03/02/2010 :::::::____YEAR 2010 EMAIL ID NOTIFICATION____::::::: Dear Email-User,We at Ge Rui Te Electric (Guangzhou) global office likes to officiallycongratulate you for the draw that just held by our company which featuredyou as the second place winner of our yearly promotions.Your email address with MICROS ID ( EDT-4178-5HTY-VZL-X8VK ) was luckilydrawn to be this year winner of a Brand New 2009 RANGE ROVER SPORT and acash prize of $970,000 United States Dollars.This money and gift webelieve will enable you make some impact in the society and promote ourcompany globally. _______FOR FURTHER VERIFICATION PLEASE VISIT________ You should contact Dr.Peter GrayEMAIL: drpetergray@hotmail.comPHONE: (+44)70 Ensure you send the following details alongside when contacting the claimsagent. * FULL NAME* ADDRESS* AGE AND SEX* OCCUPATION* NATIONALITY* TELEPHONE #* ANY OF THE ABOVE VALID IDENTITY CARD (DRIVER'S LICENCE, TAX ID CARD,NATIONAL IDENTITY) Special greetings from the entire family of Ge Rui Te Electric (Guangzhou)Worldwide. Signed,Mrs, Chen Feng (Sec.announcer)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  GE RUI TE ELECTRIC (Guangzhou) (ctv@tvcabo.co.mz)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, February 03, 2010 4:14:49 AM 
To:   

GE RUI TE ELECTRIC (Guangzhou) CO.LTDADDRESS : Cixi Fuhai Town Industrial Zone Republic of ChinaDate : 03/02/2010 :::::::____YEAR 2010 EMAIL ID NOTIFICATION____::::::: Dear Email-User,We at Ge Rui Te Electric (Guangzhou) global office likes to officiallycongratulate you for the draw that just held by our company which featuredyou as the second place winner of our yearly promotions.Your email address with MICROS ID ( EDT-4178-5HTY-VZL-X8VK ) was luckilydrawn to be this year winner of a Brand New 2009 RANGE ROVER SPORT and acash prize of $970,000 United States Dollars.This money and gift webelieve will enable you make some impact in the society and promote ourcompany globally. _______FOR FURTHER VERIFICATION PLEASE VISIT________ You should contact Dr.Peter GrayEMAIL: drpetergray@hotmail.comPHONE: (+44)70 Ensure you send the following details alongside when contacting the claimsagent. * FULL NAME* ADDRESS* AGE AND SEX* OCCUPATION* NATIONALITY* TELEPHONE #* ANY OF THE ABOVE VALID IDENTITY CARD (DRIVER'S LICENCE, TAX ID CARD,NATIONAL IDENTITY) Special greetings from the entire family of Ge Rui Te Electric (Guangzhou)Worldwide. Signed,Mrs, Chen Feng (Sec.announcer)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Mohamed Hassan‏
From:  Mr. Mohamed Hassan (mohamedilar05@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, February 03, 2010 12:01:21 AM 
To:   

From Mohamed Hassan

Dear Good Friend,

How are you together with your family members?I think all is well. Despite  the fact that I did not know you in person or  have i seen you before but due to the reliable revelation,I decided to share this lucrative opportunity with you, I have no other choice, so  kindly consider this message as vital, believing that sooner or later we will be multi millonaires,First and foremost, I have to introduce myself to you. 

I am  MR.MOMHAMED HASSAN, THE FOREIGN OPERATIONS MANAGER OF OUR BANK here in my country, BURKINA FASO WEST AFRICA. I am married with two children.I want you to assist me in other to transfer the sum of TWENTYT FIVE, FIVE Million United States Currency ($25.5,000,000.00) into your reliable account as the Next of Kin to our Foreign Business partner , the original owner of the fund. 

He was a foreigner and a multi company holder who died in a plane crash with his family years ago, he deposited the fund in our bank for his business expansion in Africa unfortunately he met this sudden and untimely death and the worst  thing that happened was the wife who suppose to be the  successor of the account died alongside with him.

Since the deceased left no body behind to  claim the fund, as a foreigner, you are in better position for that, and no body will come for the claim after you have applied.If you are ready to assist me, set up a new bank account or forward to me any one avialable so that the process will commence.

I will guide you on how you should apply for the claim so that everything will be smooth and correct. After the transfer, i will resign and come over to your country for the sharing of the fund 50/50 base on the fact that it is two man business.

Finally, note that you are not taking any risk because there will be a legal back up as  we commence. Further information will be given to you as soon as I receive.

Fill this information
Your Full Names........................
Phone Number .........................
Age...........................................
Occupation................................
country .................................... 

 your reply.Sincerely,
MR.MOMHAMED HILA.
+226 78 29 48 54 


Email slow, clunky, unreliable? Switch to Yahoo!Xtra Mail, New Zealand's new email address.

----------


## om faisal

The BMW Automobile Company‏
From:  jtoja@us.es 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, February 20, 2010 12 :31: 44 AM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

  Dear Winner,The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success as one of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years InternationalAwareness Promotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand newBMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of £750,000.00GBP. To begin processing of your prize contact:Mr. Alex Jeferson,BMW AgentE-mail:bmw.alexjeferson09@svizzera.orgTel No:+447024079690 Contact him, with your, Serial No: XZPY/22595478234 andRefNoMW:6678BMW45/09.Also provide listedinformation:Names:,Address:,Age:,Occupation:  ,Phone no:, Country:Regards,Mr. Larry Duke

----------


## om faisal

Full view

The BMW Automobile Company‏
From:  Bo Edvardsson (Bo.Edvardsson@kau.se)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, February 19, 2010 4:07:29 AM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

Dear Winner,The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success as one of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years InternationalAwareness Promotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand newBMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of £750,000.00GBP. To begin processing of your prize contact:Mr. Alex Jeferson,BMW AgentE-mail:bmw.alexjeferson09@svizzera.orgContact him, with your, Serial No: XZPY/22595478234 andRefNoMW:6678BMW45/09.Also provide listedinformation:Names:,Address:,Age:,Occupation:  ,Phone no:, Country:Regards,Mr. Bo. Edvardsson

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
THE BMW AUTOMOBILE COMPANY‏
From:  lhernand@igac.gov.co 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, February 17, 2010 2:09:52 AM 
To:  bmwpromotionwinner@bmw.com 
  1 attachment 
 ATT00001 (0.0 KB)  


   Congratulations you have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBPTo Claim Contact Mr. Alex Jefferson, BMW Agent Email:bmw.alexjeferson11@ebox.grwith Name, Country, Age and Phone no.Regard,Mr. Lary Duke

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
THE BMW AUTOMOBILE COMPANY‏
From:  lhernand@igac.gov.co 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, February 17, 2010 2:09:52 AM 
To:  bmwpromotionwinner@bmw.com 
  1 attachment 
 ATT00001 (0.0 KB)  


   Congratulations you have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBPTo Claim Contact Mr. Alex Jefferson, BMW Agent Email:bmw.alexjeferson11@ebox.grwith Name, Country, Age and Phone no.Regard,Mr. Duke

----------


## om faisal

No Subject)‏
From:  BMW (gvillase@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 06, 2010 2:39:46 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 You are a Winner of a BMW X6 Concept Car and a £750,000.00GBP. with Ticketnumber: 22 5954 78 and Serial number:BMWP / S-A-M 7554-1189 Contact Mr JamesFredmond, with your Full name:Country:Email:assisted_jamesfredmond@live.co.  uk

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Hotmail Alert!!!!‏‏
From:  Windows Live™ Team (kt_meekanon@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 05, 2010 2 :52: 15 PM 
To:  Windows Live™ Team (kt_meekanon@hotmail.com) 

Dear Account User,
We encountered a problem with our database and a lot of records were lost, we are restoring our database to enable us serve you better. Your Windows Live! Account details are required so as to store in our database to keep your account active. Failure to do this will lose his or her account permanently.



To update and enable us restore your account details in our data base to keep your account active, you are required to provide us the details below urgently. Click the reply button to enter details below.



Name: ……………………..
Username: ……………………..
Password: …………………….
Date of Birth: ………………… 

Country or Territory: ………… 




Sincerely,
Windows Live Alert Team 



Microsoft Corporation

----------


## om faisal

No Subject)‏
From:  Tobacco Promo (mrjohncarrick@msnzone.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 04, 2010 5:38:53 PM 
To:   

Your email id has won £1,000,000.00 in the British Tobacco Online Promo.for claims send: Name....Tel....Country...

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  Liverwood Award (liverclaimdept10001@hawamail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 04, 2010 3 :25: 41 PM 
To:   

Your Email id has won £1,500,000.00 GBP in the Liverwood Promo.for claims send: Name....Address...Tel....

----------


## om faisal

Full view

NATIONAL CONFERENCE INVITATION‏
From:  lorena_allyn@insing.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 03, 2010 7:09:20 PM 
To:   

NATIONAL CONFERENCE INVITATION Dear Friend, My name is Lorena Allyn, female, working with Global Human Right Organization (GHRO) UNITED STATE WASHINGTON DC, We are organizing aGlobal Conference against Racism & Child Abuse, taking place from 22nd to 24th April 2010 at Washington DC. In the United States and in EUROPE, GREECE ATHENS. From 27th to 30th April 2010. In our request to invite people from various countries around the world, I went in search of your e-mails on the web site as a means of contacting youths and organizations As a result, I picked your email from an N.G.O`s website. If you are interested to participate and you want to represent your country, you may contact the secretariat of the organizing committee for detailsand information’s. Email: ghrsecretary@washington.usa.com. You should also inform them that you were invited to participate by friend of yours (Lorena Allyn) who is a member of the American Youths 4Peace and staffs of Global Human Right Organization.I believe that we may have the opportunity to meet if you may be willingto participate in this event. The benevolent donors across the global and the Organizing Committee will provide round Trip air tickets andaccommodation for the period of participants, Stay in the U.S., to all registered participants. If you are a holder of passport that may requirevisa to enter the United States and Europe Greece, you may inform the conference secretariat at the time of registration, as the Organizing committee is responsible for all visas arrangements and travel assistance.I encourage you to share this invitation with anyone you believe would be interested in attending the conference.We look forward to welcoming you to United States and Europe Greece.You may get back to me with my email address below.Email,lorena_allyn@insing.comSincerely,Loren  a Allyn.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

**Contact Dr. Yousef El-Jaafreh britcanadianloterybc49@hotmail.co.uk**‏
From:  Dr. Yousef El-Jaafreh (jaafreh@MUTAH.EDU.JO)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 02, 2010 1:14:04 PM 
To:  info@brit.com 
Cc:  info@brit.com 

Congrats..you have won £2,550,952.00,confirm receipt by sending your Name,Address, Age, Phone

----------


## om faisal

From:Amina Hassan‏
From:  Amina Hassan (amina_hassan2008@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, February 26, 2010 11:01:03 AM 
To:   

From:Amina Hassan


Dear,

I am so happy for your health may almighty God be with you by understanding this message. I want to tell you that I really want to been relationship with you. Though we've not met before now but it takes one day for two to be together in unity and peaceful life, I'm Amina Hassan and my brother Ahmed Hassan, we are children of late Mrs Mariam Hassan Address: Rue 142 Marcory Abidjan Coted'ivoire West Africa.

I am 20years old girl while my brother Ahmed is 18 years old. we lost our parent, and we have an inheritance from our late mother, My parents were very wealthy farmers and cocoa merchant when they were alive, After the death of my father, long ago, my mother was controlling his business until she was poisoned by her business associates which she suffered and died. Before the death of my mother on October 2007 in a private hospital here in Coted'ivoire where she was admitted, she secretly called us on her bed side
and disclosed with us  about the sum of twelf million, five hundred thousand United State Dollars. ($12.5million) she left in one of the finacial private security company here in Abidjan. 

It was the money she intended to transfer oversea for investment before her sudden death,She also instructed me that I should seek for a foreign partner in any country of our choice who will assist us transfer this money in oversea country where the money will be save and invested wisely, Because of the current political problem here in Ivory Coast I decided to transfer the money to abroad where it will be save and invested, therefore, we are crying and seeking for your kind assistance in the following ways:

(1) To provide a safe country into where the money will be transferred  for investment.

(2) To serve as a guardian of this fund since I am only 20 years old.
 and my brother ahmed is 18 years old
(3) To
make arrangement for us to come over to your country to further our education and to secure a resident permit for us in your country.
 4.call us now +22546570401
we have decided to offer you 20% of the total amount for your willingness to help us, Please kindly response to our mail immediately .
Thanks for your understanding.
Amina And Ahmed Hassan

----------


## om faisal

Low Interest Rates Loans Offer
From:  OFS Investment (ofsinvestmenthouse11@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, February 24, 2010 11:37:48 PM 
To:   

Dear Sir/Madam,

Are you an Individual, Entrepreneur, Private or Corporate Business Manager/Owner going through Financial challenges due to the effects of the Global Economic Meltdown? Do you need a Low Interest Loan to attend to an urgent need or investment? Here is your chance. 

Due to the recent Global Economic Meltdown, a group of Financial Experts in conjunction with the European Union have come together to establish a Bail-Out opportunity that will act as a Financial Buffer to down-play the effect of this meltdown on Small, Medium and Large scale Investments Globally. 

We have been mandated to this effect to; Offer Private, Personal, and Commercial Loans with very Minimal Annual Interest Rates as Low as 5.5% within 1 to 15 years repayment duration period to any part of the world. 

We give out loans within the tune of 5,000.00 to 15,000,000 USD. Our loans are well insured, as maximum security is our priority. If interested; please send your details, the amount needed, duration and purpose of the loan to: Mr. George Bailey (ofsinvestmenthouselimited@hotmail.co.uk ) for immediate onward processing.

You are qualified to apply even if you have good or bad credit, as we are giving out unsecured/non-collateral consolidation loans. Note we attend to borrowers on first come, first serve basis as we have limited available funding at the moment. 

Best Regards,

Ms. Marylin Windsor
OFS Investment House.
Canary Wharf. London.

----------


## om faisal

Low Interest Rates Loans Offer
From:  OFS Investment (ofsinvestmenthouse11@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, February 24, 2010 11:37:48 PM 
To:   

Dear Sir/Madam,

Are you an Individual, Entrepreneur, Private or Corporate Business Manager/Owner going through Financial challenges due to the effects of the Global Economic Meltdown? Do you need a Low Interest Loan to attend to an urgent need or investment? Here is your chance. 

Due to the recent Global Economic Meltdown, a group of Financial Experts in conjunction with the European Union have come together to establish a Bail-Out opportunity that will act as a Financial Buffer to down-play the effect of this meltdown on Small, Medium and Large scale Investments Globally. 

We have been mandated to this effect to; Offer Private, Personal, and Commercial Loans with very Minimal Annual Interest Rates as Low as 5.5% within 1 to 15 years repayment duration period to any part of the world. 

We give out loans within the tune of 5,000.00 to 15,000,000 USD. Our loans are well insured, as maximum security is our priority. If interested; please send your details, the amount needed, duration and purpose of the loan to: Mr. George Bailey (ofsinvestmenthouselimited@hotmail.co.uk ) for immediate onward processing.

You are qualified to apply even if you have good or bad credit, as we are giving out unsecured/non-collateral consolidation loans. Note we attend to borrowers on first come, first serve basis as we have limited available funding at the moment. 

Best Regards,

Ms. Marylin Windsor
OFS Investment House.
Canary Wharf. London.

----------


## om faisal

Low Interest Rates Loans Offer
From:  OFS Investment (ofsinvestmenthouse11@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, February 22, 2010 9:07:17 PM 
To:   

Dear Sir/Madam,

Are you an Individual, Entrepreneur, Private or Corporate Business Manager/Owner going through Financial challenges due to the effects of the Global Economic Meltdown? Do you need a Low Interest Loan to attend to an urgent need or investment? Here is your chance. 

Due to the recent Global Economic Meltdown, a group of Financial Experts in conjunction with the European Union have come together to establish a Bail-Out opportunity that will act as a Financial Buffer to down-play the effect of this meltdown on Small, Medium and Large scale Investments Globally. 

We have been mandated to this effect to; Offer Private, Personal, and Commercial Loans with very Minimal Annual Interest Rates as Low as 2.5% within 1 to 15 years repayment duration period to any part of the world. 

We give out loans within the tune of 5,000.00 to 15,000,000 USD. Our loans are well insured, as maximum security is our priority. If interested; please send your details, the amount needed, duration and purpose of the loan to: Mr. George Bailey ( ofsinvestmenthousellitd@gmail.com ) for immediate onward processing.

You are qualified to apply even if you have good or bad credit, as we are giving out unsecured/non-collateral loans. Note we attend to borrowers on first come, first serve basis as we have limited available funding at the moment. 

Best Regards,

Ms. Marylin Windsor
OFS Investment House.
Canary Wharf. London.

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Service Orange - Mise a jour de votre dossier de facturation
From:  Orange.fr (ServiceFacturation@orange.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 09, 2010 12:50:41 AM 
To:  dr_hytham@hotmail.com 





Cher membre Orange ,
   Il a t port  notre attention que votre information de facturation Orange dossiers ne sont plus  jour. Cela vous oblige  vrifier l'information de facturation. Dfaut de vrifier vos dossiers se traduira par la suspension de votre compte. cliquez sur le lien ci-dessous et entrez vos informations de connexion sur la page suivante pour confirmer vos informations de facturation des dossiers .. 
Merci



  S'il vous plait, cliquez ici 

  Merci, 
  Orange Adsl (Orange.fr)

----------


## om faisal

Low Interest Rates Loans Offer
From:  OFS Investment (ofsinvestmenthouse41@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 08, 2010 10 :35: 47 PM 
To:   

Dear Sir/Madam,

Are you an Individual, Entrepreneur, Private or Corporate Business Manager/Owner going through Financial challenges due to the effects of the Global Economic Meltdown? Do you need a Low Interest Loan to attend to an urgent need or investment? Here is your chance. 

  Due to the recent Global Economic Meltdown, a group of Financial Experts in conjunction with the European Union have come together to establish a Bail-Out opportunity that will act as a Financial Buffer to down-play the effect of this meltdown on Small, Medium and Large scale Investments Globally. 

We have been mandated to this effect to; Offer Private, Personal, and Commercial Loans with very Minimal Annual Interest Rates as Low as 5.5% within 1 to 15 years repayment duration period to any part of the world. 

  We give out loans within the tune of 5,000.00 to 15,000,000 USD. Our loans are well insured, as maximum security is our priority. If interested; please send your details, the amount needed, duration and purpose of the loan to: Mr. George Bailey ( ofsinvestmenthouselimited@hotmail.co.uk ) for immediate onward processing.

  You are qualified to apply even if you have good or bad credit, as we are giving out unsecured/non-collateral consolidation loans. Note that we attend to borrowers on first come, first serve basis as we have limited available funding at the moment. 

Best Regards,

Ms. Marylin Windsor
OFS Investment House.
Canary Wharf. London.

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)
From:  Vincent Cheng (coutts.family@xtra.co.nz)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 08, 2010 1 :35: 38 PM 
To:   

Am Vincent Cheng of the Hong Kong and Shanghai Bank I have a confidential brief and I ask for your partnership. Please get back to me for more info.

----------


## om faisal

CONGRATULATION
From:  siz_nationales.97@jubii.dk 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, February 13, 2010 7:41:44 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  
  1 attachment 
 FILE FOR ...doc (20.5 KB)  







__________________________________________________  _____________
F&#229; 250 visitkort + kortholder GRATIS  klik her og se

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)
From:  2010 Award (hardeman.john@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, February 13, 2010 2:45:46 AM 
To:   



Your Email ID has Won in the Liver wood New Year Promo Award. Names.... Address.... Tel....

----------


## om faisal

FROM THE DESK OF THE MANAGER LUYE FISHERIES CO LTD
OUR REF/ ZBPLC/00784/02                                                               
                                                               22/09/09

Good Day Haitham
           How are you doing today? Thank you for your prompt respond, your information has been installed in the company database, also you can now start working for us as a representative in Egypt since we have attach your information in the company base. Our customers will start making  payment to you and before you can start receive those payment you are needed to to setup an account or if you already have an account you are to forward us the details, so that it can be forwarded to the payment processing department also for it to be forward whenever our customers want to make payment you. 

Thank you, my regards to your family.

Xian Gwan

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
VACANCY AS A REPRESENTATIVE IN EGYPT
From:  Luye Fisheries Co Ltd (info@luyefishries.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, September 16, 2009 2:41:26 PM 
To:  dr_hytham@hotmail.com 

International company seeks for representative in EgyptPart-time and full-time positions available.The job is based on administrative/customer service support.Immediate need for customer service representative seeking fun workingenvironment, opportunity for advancement and hands on training provided.Will be responsible for supporting sales team, and resolving customerrelated issues for consumer product/services company.Great benefits. No money required (we are serious company located inChina, we will never ask our representatives any money in prior).Salary:- 4000 USD monthly income/part-time job- 5000 uSD monthly income/full time jobBenefits:- No relocation required- Competitive base pay- TAX refunded and all travel fees are repaidPlease, contact our HR department at (mrxiangwan@sify.com OR mrxiangwan@gmail.com) if youare interested.With best regards,Manager,Xiangwan Luye Fisheries Co LtdWeb site: http://www.luye-fisheries.comREPLY DIRECTY TO:mrxiangwan@gmail.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

Re: VACANCY AS A REPRESENTATIVE IN EGYPT‏
From:  xian gwan (mrxiangwan@sify.com)  
Sent: Friday, September 18, 2009 4:36:37 PM 
To:  dr_hytham@hotmail.com 

FROM THE DESK OF THE MANAGER LUYE FISHERIES CO LTD
OUR REF/ ZBPLC/00784/02                                                               
                                                               18/09/09
Good Day ,
         How are you doing today hope all is fine? Thank you for your prompt response to ward my offer.
Luye Fisheries.Co Ltd own 3
subordinate Companies with total 200 Of breeding pounds in Fujian,
Guangdong and Hainan provinces and has evolved into an enterprise that
provides products and services in fish breeding, culture, feed
manufacture, aquatic product Processing, imports and exports trade and
research and technology development. It has been recognized as
Guangzhou hi-tech enterprise, Guangzhou leading Agriculture
enterprise, National well-bred tilapia farm and National Spark Plan
enterprise. The Luye brand tilapia and red tilapia are honored as
excellent agriculture product and key new product by Guangzhou
municipal Government and Guangdong provincial government respectively.
Luye Fisheries. Co Ltd is respected in fishery trading industry. Today
Luye Fisheries is a market and service driven transport and Logistics
Company,a quarter in china with 2 operating bases in Benin Republic
and the United State. Since you have something doing i will like you to
work part-time in my company.

We have some customers in Egypt that we will be supplying our
company products from China or any of our branches I had mentioned
above. So therefore we are looking for a good stable and honest person
that can act as our representative in other to receive these payments
since we do not have a branch in Egypt
 What you will be needed to do in this job is to act as our
Representative by receiving payments, and keeping records of each
payments of our customers that we will supplying the company products to,
from China or any of our branches i had mentioned above. Payment will
be made to you daily depending on the customers that receive their
requested goods from us. You will based on a monthly salary,
also you will be entitled with the sum 10% 0f each payment you will receive
daily.
For the pertime position your salary will be $5000
and while for the fulltime position your salary will be $7000,
you are to let us know your either fulltime or pertime position.
       For you to get started with this job you are to provide us your C.V or to fill the following information as follow and get back to us;


Full Name: ..............................

Age: ..............................

Full Address: ...............................

Email Address: .................................

Phone Number: .................................

Country: ...................................

        I await your urgent respond
Thank you

Regards,
Xian Gwan.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
ATTN:Dear Friend,‏
From:  ibrahimaly (alyibrahim@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, February 19, 2010 3:05:43 PM 
To:   

ATTN:Dear Friend, 
I received encouraging information about you and how trust worhty you are. I am delighted with such a useful information.I am the manager of Auditing and Accounting department of BANK OF AFRICA (B..O.A) Ouagadougou Burkina faso. I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families. 
I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($8.5)million to your account within 10 or 14 banking days.This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim.I want the bank to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer(the owner of the account)died along with his supposed next of kin in an air crash since July 2005.For more information about the crash you can visit this site; 
I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasurer as an abandoned fund.So this is the reason why i contacted you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer.(MR. ANDREAS SCHRANNER from Munich, Germany) Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interested.
Upon receipt of your reply i will give you full details on how the business will be executed and also, note that you will have 40% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to handle this business with me.Waiting to hear from you soonest.
Thanks with best regards, 
Yours truly,
ibrahim aly
NB: The fund is free from drug and laundering related offences.


Email slow, clunky, unreliable? Switch to Yahoo!Xtra Mail, New Zealand's new email address.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOUR PAYMENT...MTCN‏
From:  MR. Steven Udoji (jamie@karlkani.com.tw)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, February 19, 2010 9:24:33 PM 
To:   

WESTERN UNION HOLDINGS INC.WEBSITE: WWW.WESTERNUNION.COM Dear Valued Client,We officially write you this mail as a result of our just concluded findings regarding you and the Fraudsters who victimized you as they in return ripped you off your hard earned money as a result of false promises that you do have some fund with them, however, we have partially and unknowingly been in line to have helped you remit your fund to this Fraudsters without due investigation which at most times are not appreciated by most of our Customers who intend to send money abroad, but yet, we still accept the fault as it is our duty to be interested in the safety of our patronizing Customers which you happen to be one of them. The Global Crime Fighting Committee along with Money Transfer Companies, which also included Money Gram (MG) had instructed that this process of Reparation be carried out to all Victims, as a medium of showing how much we care about you and feel concerned and pity for your great lost. To this extent, we have been mandated to pay you the sum of $200,000.00 (Two Hundred Thousand United States Dollars Only), which is intended to be sent to you via Western Union on a daily basis of $5,000 for a whole month till the total fees is remitted. For further enquiry, you are advised to respond to this mail. Please to help us issue this payment to you, we urge that you detail us with your Pick-up details such as; Receiver's Full NamesReceiver's Full AddressReceiver's Direct Phone NumberReceiver's CountryReceiver's Occupation This data's are needed because we need to have them filed and also to have it presented to the Global Crime Fighting Committee for confirmation of Reparation. Please after this, we'll urge you to be very careful when dealing with people you have never met and be conscious of letting out your hard earned money too., As we hope and pray that you'll learn from your mistakes and seize to fall into such trap with your Reparation Prize, however, kindly contact the below person who is in position to release your payment to you. MR. Steven Udojiwestern union departmentE-mail ::(: stevenudoji6@hotmail.com)E-mail:wn.money@hotmail.comTel: +234-803-054-1574 This Reparation prize valued at $200,000.00 only attracts the sum of $200 to be paid as the dispensation fees, once this is received, there shall be no further demands from you, and that will be all you need do to get you fund along with the required information above. NB: Please be informed that this is no kind of a joke, and that this mail is only and strictly intended to those who are willing to be Compensated as we do not hope to get response if you are not ready to ad held to this processing as been stipulated by the Western Union Board of Directives. So, be advised to response back with the perspective of sending down your details and be prepared to settle the processing cost, for without this, your mail will not be treated.  Sincerely,Dr. Micheal Martins.Western Union Dept.Washington, U.S.A.www.westernunion.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I wait your quick reply.‏
From:  Mr Ngene Egodimkpah (ngene_egodimkpa1@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, February 21, 2010 10:29:58 PM 
To:   

I wait your quick reply. 

My name is Mr Ngene Egodimkpah,I know that this message might meet you in utmost surprise, however,it's just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I am a banker by profession from Burkina faso in west Africa and currently holding the post of Director Auditing and Accounting unit of the bank. I have the opportunity of transfering the left over funds ($12.5million) of one of my bank clients who died along with his entire family on 31 july 2000 in a plane crash. 

Hence,i am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 60/40. If you agree to my business proposal.further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as i receive your return mail 

Yours Faithfully,  
Mr Ngene Egodimkpah. 
Director Auditing and Accounting Unit,
Bank Of Africa.

NB. MAKE SURE YOU KEEP THIS TRANSACTION AS YOUR TOP SECRECT AND MAKE IT CONFIDENTIAL TILL WE RECEIVES THE FUND INTO THE ACCOUNT THAT YOU WILL PROVIDE TO THE BANK. DONT DISCLOSE IT TO ANY BODY "PLEASE", BECAUSE THE SECRECY OF THIS TRANSACTION IS AS WELL AS THE SUCCESS OF IT. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
............GOOD DAY............‏
From:  Barrister David Chong (chong.david08@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Sunday, February 21, 2010 9:21:14 PM 
To:  info@info.info 

Dear, I am David Chong, Attorney at law. A deceased client of mine, that sharesthe same last name as yours,who lost his life alongside his wife and only child in (Beirut-bound charter jet) plane crash on the Monday, 9 January 2006, 12:12GMT.http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/4594104.stm Prior to the Deathof my Late Client. I have contacted you to assist in distributing the money left behind by myclient(S$11,300,000.00 Million) is lodged in the bank. RegardsBarrister David Chong

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Goodday‏
From:  Frank Wuddah (frankwuddah118@i12.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 05, 2010 4:40:48 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

Good Day, Sorry for not having the pleasure of knowing your mindset before making you this offer as it is utterly confidential and genuine by virtue of its nature. I write to solicit your assistance in a funds transfer deal involving US$3.5M. This fund has been stashed out of the excess profit made last year by my branch office of the International Commercial Bank- Ghana, which I am the manager. I have already submitted an approved end of the year report for the year 2009 to my head office here in Accra-Ghana and they will never know of this excess. I have since then, placed this amount in a Non-Investment Account without a beneficiary. Upon your response, I will configure your name on our database as holder of the Non-Investment Account. I will then guide you on how to apply to my head office for the Account Closure/bank-to-bank remittance of the funds to your designated bank account. If you concur with this proposal, I intend for you to retain 30% of the funds while 70% shall be for me. Kindly forward your response to: frankwuddah18@live.com Regards,Mr. Frank Wuddah+233-26-5015664

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Important Message Notification‏
From:  HSBC Bank plc (noreply@hsbc.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 05, 2010 4:38:58 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

Dear HSBC Customer,

During our regularly scheduled account maintenance and verification procedures, we have detected a slight error in your billing information.

This might be due to either of the following reasons:

A recent updates in our billing server ( Due to slightly problem ).
A recent change in your personal information ( i.e. change of email ).
An inability to accurately verify your selected option of payment due to an internal error within our processors.

Please update and verify your information by clicking the link below:

http://www.hsbc.co.uk/1/2/update
If your account information is not updated within 48 hours then your ability to access your account will become restricted.

Thank you for choosing HSBC Bank.
Copyright HSBC Bank plc 2010. All rights reserved.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greetings‏
From:  Mrs. Helena Ethan (tdi.services@virgin.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 05, 2010 3 :23: 17 PM 
To:

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Good Day Friend!!!!‏
From:  Mr.Idrissa Gabriel (idrissa2009@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 04, 2010 8:57:50 PM 
To:   

Good Day!!!! 

I am Mr.Idrissa Gabriel the bill and exchange manager at the foreign remittance department of AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK, BURKINA FASO. 


I discovered the sum of $7.3m US dollar belonging to a deceased customer of this bank. 

The fund has been lying in a dormant account without anybody coming to put claim over the money since the account owner late Mr.Nicolas Francois from Parris France, who was involved in the January 31st 2004 plane crash.

The fund is now ready for transfer to a foreign account whose owner will be portrayed as the beneficiary and next of kin to the deceased customer of the bank. 

Should you be interested, so we can commence all arrangements and I Will give you more information on how we would handle this project. Please treat this business with utmost confidentiality and send me the Following information's bellow; 

(1) Full names: 
(2) Private phone number: 
(3) Occupation: 
(4) Age and Sex: 

Best Regards,
Mr. Idrissa Gabriel

private email: idrissagabriel@voila.fr

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE‏
From:  Mr Samba Ibrahim (a2112b@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 04, 2010 4:08:52 PM 
To:   

From the Desk of Samba Ibrahim
Manager Bill and Exchange Dept
African Development Bank (ADB)
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.west Africa



Hello Dear Friend,

Pls i want you to read this letter very carefully and i must apologize for berging this message into your mail box without any formal introduction due to the urgency and confidential of this issue and i know that this message will come to you as a surprise, Pls this is not a joke and i will not like you to joke with it. I am the bill and Exchange
manager in African Development Bank Burkina Faso west Africa .

I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to Repose on you for
the mutual benefit of our both families.


I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ( $15.2 )millionusd into your account within 8 banking days. This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim due to the owner of this fund died along with his entire family and supposed next of kin in an air crash since July 31 2000.
Pls go through the website  (   http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm  )


So this is the reason why i contacted you, so that the bank can release the money to you as the nearest person to the deceased customer.


Please i will like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete if you are not interested. Upon the receipt of your reply and indication of your capability, i will give you
full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to handle this business with me , Am watting for you urgent Reply for more Details information.



Mr.Samba Ibrahim
African Development Bank,
Burkina Faso West Africa

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
PLEASE I NEED YOUR HELP!
From:  Mr Faride Bahri Muqdad (mr_bahri@msn.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Thursday, March 04, 2010 1:07:41 PM 
To:   

PLEASE I NEED YOUR HELP! 
I am the senior Auditor In charge of Foreign Remittance Unit of our bank and I decided to contact you for this financial transaction worth fourty million Dollars ($ 40 M ) for our present and future success, this is an fund that belongs to one of our bank foreign customers who died along with his entire family through plane crash on 16th September 2005:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asi...ic/6997381.stm. 

Meanwhile i was very fortunate to come across the deceased file when I was arranging the old and abandoned customers files in other to sign and submit to the entire bank management for official re-documentation and to the law imposed by the British Prime Minister Gordon Brown said in World Press Conference on Tuesday 6 December 2005, for your information about the prime Minister decision on dormant accounts visit: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/4017381.stm. 

Audit of the year against 2006.informed clearly in our Foreign banking rules and regulations which was signed lawfully that if such fund remains unclaimed till the period of(Seven 7years) started from the date when the beneficiary died, the money will be transferred into the Government Bank treasury as an unclaimed fund.However, it is not authorized by the rules guiding our banks for a citizen of Burkina Faso to make the claim of the fund unless you are a foreigner, no matter the country you came. My request for you as a foreigner is necessary to apply for the claim and transfer of the fund smoothly into your reliable bank account as the next of kin to the deceased fund. 

After our success of the business, We shall agree that { 40% } Fourth Percent will be for you in respect of all your assistance for this transaction and {60% }sixty Percent will be for me being the pioneer of the business . If you are really sure of yourself, Trust worthiness, Accountability and confidentiality on this transaction, contact me and accept not to change your mind to betray me, or disappoint me when the deposited funds is released into your bank account. So reply for the assurance with these necessary informations to facilitate an easy communication. 
Full Name: 
Address: 
Youre Age: 
Youre Occupation: 
Your sex/status: 
Telephone number: 
Youre Country: 

You notify me so that I will let you know the next steps and procedures to follow in order to finalize this transaction immediately, 
Expect your urgent communication. 
Yours sincerely, 
Mr Faride Bahri Muqdad.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Please, Get In Touch With Me Privately!
From:  Jeffery J. Dean (jeffjamesde@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 04, 2010 11:09:58 AM 
To:   

 Good day, My name is Mr Jeffery James Dean, I work in the Euro Lottery.I am solicitingyour assistance for a swift transfer of 4,528,000 GBP, should you be willingto assist me in this project, you will be giving me just 30% of your winnings. Just as a brief,you just have to register as an intending Lottery player,due to my position in the company I can make it happen that you would be awinner of the above stated amount. Naturally, every body would like to play a lottery if they are assured ofwinning. I am assuring you today to be a winner, please do not take for grantedthis once in a life time opportunity as we both stand to collectively gainfrom this at the success of the transaction. Should you be willing to assist me in this transaction please do respond toe-mail: jefferydean02@gala.net  Warm regards,Jeffery James Dean ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Dr. Azem Usman Very Urgent
From:  Azem Usman (azem_usman@ozu.es)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Thursday, March 04, 2010 12:39:36 AM 
To:   

From Dr. Azem Usman Very UrgentAFRICADEVELOPMENT BANK OF. OUAGADOUGOU -BURKINA FASO. REQUEST FOR URGENT ASSISTANCE.  Dear Friend,  This message might meet you in utmost surprise, however,it's just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I am a banker by profession from Burkina faso in west Africa and currently holding the post of Director Auditing and Accounting unit of the bank.I have the opportunity of transfering the left over funds ($10.5million) of one of my bank clients who died along with his entire family on 31 july 2000 in a plane crash.You can confirm the genuiness of the deceased death by clicking on this web site http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm  Hence,i am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 60/30 while 10% will be mapped out for expenses.If you agree to my business proposal.further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as i receive your return mail. have a great day.  yours, Dr. Azem Usman

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WINNING NOTIFICATION
From:  Uk National Lottery (in@ukl.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 03, 2010 11:04:33 PM 
To:   

  You have won(891,934.00),Confirm receipt by sending your name,address,age,phone number to deutchsolagency@w.cn ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

AWARD
From:  The Uk National Lottery (info@uknationallottery.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 03, 2010 9 :25: 52 PM 
To:   

You have won(891,934.00),Confirm receipt by sending your name,address,age,phone number to deutchsolagency@w.cn ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

AWARD
From:  The Uk National Lottery (info@uknationallottery.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 03, 2010 9 :25: 52 PM 
To:   

You have won(891,934.00),Confirm receipt by sending your name,address,age,phone number to deutchsolagency@w.cn ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

AWARD
From:  The Uk National Lottery (info@uknationallottery.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 03, 2010 9 :25: 52 PM 
To:   

You have won(891,934.00),Confirm receipt by sending your name,address,age,phone number to deutchsolagency@w.cn ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Contact Mr. Michael Field
From:  British American Tobacco (brittbbc@9.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 03, 2010 8:13:59 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  



Your Email have been awarded 1,000,000 GBP in our British Tobacco Promo,provide your.

1.Full Name:
2.Full Address:
3.Status:
4.Occupation:
5.Phone Number:
6.Country

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

TRUSTING TO HEAR FROM YOU IMMEDIATELY. HAVE A NICE DAY.
From:  Mr.Nankasa Ali (mr.nankasa_ali@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 03, 2010 1:43:15 PM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF MR.NANKASA ALI.
BANK OF AFRICA (BOA) 
OUAGADOUGOU-BURKINA FASO. 

ATTN: MY DEAR,  



I crave your indulgence for the unsolicited nature of this letter, but it was borne out of desperation and current development. Please bear with me. 

My name is Mr.Nankasa  Ali.  An Auditor of BANK OF AFRICA (BOA).I discovered existing dormant account for 6 years. When I discovered that there had been no continuation or withdrawals from this account for this long period and our banking law stipulates that any unserviceable account for more than 6 Years will go into the bank revenue as an unclaimed fund. 


I have made personal inquiries about the depositor and his next of kin but sadly, the depositor and his next of kin died in plane crash, Late Mr. SALLA KHATIF from Iraq who was involved in iraq Air Plane Crash, You can visit the web of the incident for more trust in CNN .



http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/meast/10/11/iraq.deaths/ 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/6040054.stm 


I only made this investigation just to be double sure of this fact and since I have been unsuccessful in Locating any of his Relatives. 


I seek your consent to present yourself as his business partner as well next of kin of the deceased. As an auditor in the bank I will use my position in the bank to help you becoming the next of kin to the estate, so that the proceeds of this account valued at $5.5m (Five Million Five Hundred Thousand USA Dollars) can be transferred to you, this is the story in a nutshell. Now I want an account overseas where the bank will transfer this fund. 



Thereafter, I will come for the sharing and investment, also to use part of the money to help the ORPHANAGE ARROUND THE WORLD, It is a careful network and for the past eleven months I have worked out everything to ensure a hitch-free operation. 

Now my questions are. 



1. Can you handle this project? . 
2. Can I give you this trust?  

Consider this and get back to me as soon as possible, All what I require is your honest co-operation to enable us see this deal through, I guarantee that this will be executed under a Legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law, please get in touch with me by my e-mail to enable me outline to you the strategies on how to go about this. 


Finally, it is my humble prayer that the information as contained herein be accorded the necessary Attention, urgency as well as the secrecy it deserves, also sends to me your personal information as followed to enable me send to you official letter of application form of claim that you will fill and send to the bank for the demand of the transfer of the fund into your bank account. 

Your phone number 
Your full name 
Your country of origin. 

I Expect your urgent response if you can handle this project. Respectfully yours Reply via: email   (mr.nankasa_ali@sify.com) 



Yours, Faithfully.   

 Mr.Nankasa  Ali. 

Remain Blessed.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr. Alex Johnson Chief Auditor of CM (Financial Management)
From:  Alex Johnson (alexjohnson1280@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 03, 2010 11 :33: 32 AM 
To:   

Kindest Attention, I got your email contact from the Worldwide Online business Forum after making some series of search looking for a reputable and competent person that can handle this transaction without exhibiting any fear or betray me at the end of the day. I am Alex Johnson, the Chief Auditor of C M (Financial Management)Limited, United Kingdom. In the course of my job, I discovered a floatingfund in an account which was opened in 1999 belonging to a foreigner Latewho died in 2002. All effort made to track any member of his family ornext of kin has since failed, hence I got in contact with you to stand ashis next of kin . He died leaving no heir or a will. My intention is to transfer this sum of Twenty Million Five HundredThousand Great British Pounds (20,500,000) in the above mentionedaccount to a safe account overseas. I am therefore proposing that youpartner with me and provide an existing account or set up a new accountthat will serve the purpose of receiving the above fund. For yourassistance in this venture, I am ready to part with 30% of the entirefunds After going through the deceased person's records andfiles, I discovered that: (1) No one has operated this account since 2002(2) He died without an heir; hence the money has been floating(3) No other person knows about this account and there is no Next of Kin. If I do not remit this money urgently, it would be forfeited andsubsequently converted to company's funds after the Sixth year (thisyear); this will benefit only the directors of my firm. The funds will beapproved and paid to you legally as soon as I secure all the necessaryDocuments and Certifications in your name. I will also guide you on how tomake your applications to ensure its approval and payment. Reply stating your direct telephone and fax numbers (I advice you buy afax machine if you do not have one) this is to enable me send you detailedinformation on the modalities of this proposition. The entire process willbe completed within 14 working days. I completely trust you to keep thisproposition absolutely confidential and I also want you to know that thistransaction is 100% risk free. I look forward to your prompt response. Do give me a call on +44-762-410-3318 as soon as you receive this message. Best Regards,Alex JohnsonTel: +44-762-410-3318Fax: +44-870-974-0620

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM MR KINDO E EMMANUEL REPLY URGENTLY AND CALL +22676509641.‏
From:  Kindo Emmanuel (kindoeemmanuel@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 03, 2010 11:14:15 AM 
To:   

FROM MR  KINDO E EMMANUEL REPLY URGENTLY AND CALL +22676509641. 

I am the director in charge of Auditing and Accounting section of Bank of Africa (BOA) Ouagadougou Burkina-Faso West Africa. I crave your indulgence as I contact you in such a surprising manner. But I respectfully insist you read this letter carefully as I am optimistic it wills open doors for unimaginable financial rewards for both of us. 

In my department I discovered an abandoned sum of ($15.M) Fifteen million, United States dollars in account that belongs to one of our foreign customers Mr. Frederic Aaron who died along with his entire family in auto crash In January 2003, since then the fund has been in a suspense account. I am writing to request your assistance to transfer the sum of ($15.M) Fifteen million, United States dollars) into your accounts. 

After my further investigation, I discovered that Mr. Frederic Aaron died with his next of kin and according to the laws and constitution guiding this banking institution stated that after the expiration of (7) Seven years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin, the fund will be channel into national treasury as unclaimed fund. Because of the static of this transaction I want you to stand as the next of kin so that our bank will accord you the recognition and have the fund transfer to your account.

The total sum will be shared as follows: 60% for me, 40% for you and expenses incidental occur during the transfer will be incur by both of us. The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you are going to follow my instruction till the fund transfer to your account. More details information with the text of application form will be forwarded to you to breakdown explaining comprehensively what require of you.

Your Full Name............................
Your Sex..................................
Your Age.................................
Your Country..............................
Passport / driving license.......
Marital Status......................
Your Occupation...........................
Your Personal Mobile Number....................
Your Personal Fax Number......................

Upon receipt of your reply and call +22676509641, I will send to you by fax or email the full details of the transaction and application form to apply to the bank. I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the transfer. You should contact me as soon as you receive this letter through my email trusting to hear from you immediately and please kindly give me a call  0022676509641 so that will starts immediately and I wish you a pleasant day as I hope to read from you soon. 

Yours faithfully, 
MR  KINDO E EMMANUEL

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NEXT OF KIN NEEDED‏
From:  kunihira barbara (barr.ahmedmusa@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, March 03, 2010 10:02:10 AM 
To:   



Dear Friend ,

I am Barrister Ahmed Musa, an Attorney at Law. I have an urgent and very profitable business proposition for you that should be handled with extreme confidentiality.


A deceased Client of mine Name withhold, A citizen of your Country whom here i shall be referred to as my client, made a numbered time Fixed Deposit for twelve calendar months valued at US$8.5 Million Dollars (Eight Million Five Hundred thousand United States Dollars Only) with a private bank here In Nigeria .

My client was a Consultant, and contractor with the NIGERIA NATIONAL PETROLEUM COMPANY, AND SHELL .Upon maturity the Bank sent a routine notification in accordance with the Company policy to his forwarding address but got no reply.

This sum of US$8.5 Million Dollars i understand was kept in the Bank for safekeeping to enable him have direct and immediate access to the funds for a contract that he intended to execute.

No one will ever come forward to claim it and according to the Government Law as provided in section 117 sub 31 (N), Nigeria, Banking Edit of 1961 at the expiration of 6 years the money will revert to the ownership of the Nigeria, Government, if nobody applies to claim the fund.

My proposition to you is to seek your consent to present you as the Next of kin and beneficiary of my deceased client as you bear the same last name so that the proceeds of this account valued at $8.5 million can be paid to you, so we can share the amount on a mutually agreed percentage of 70% for me 30% for you.

I guarantee you that this will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law.

Your most urgent response will be highly appreciated to avoid making further contacts.

Warmest Regards.

Barrister Ahmed Musa.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

With due respect to you‏
From:  Mr Tanko Dawa (mrtankodawa@hotmail.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 03, 2010 7 :27: 40 AM 
To:  . (.)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

TICKET NUMBER: 653164251591-6011‏
From:  Netherland Lottery Board (info@uk.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 03, 2010 4:54:54 AM 
To:   

   REFERENCE NUMBER: 6376527711BATCH NUMBER: 151085135TICKET NUMBER: 653164251591-6011OUR REF: 67385/04  This E-mail is to inform you that you emerged a winner of 1,200,000.00Euros on our online draws which was played on the 20th of Febuary2010.For Further Information about your Winnings,contact our LotteryAgent Name: Mr.Fred John.E-mailAddress: agentfredjohn@yahoo.com.hk  VERIFICATION SURNAME :MIDDLE NAME:AGE:SEX:ADDRESS:COUNTRY:WINNING EMAIL ADDRESS:MARITAL STATUS:OCCUPATION:PHONE NUMBER:FAX NUMBER:BATCH NUMBERREFERENCE NUMBER Yours Sincerely,Mrs Erica Helen.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REPLY ASAP‏
From:  Frank Afredo (afredo_07@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 02, 2010 8:19:10 PM 
To:   

   Hello, I have a proposal for you, i am Frank Afredo the Branch Manager ofBanco Pichincha. It invovles the transfer of 3,750,000 dollars to youaccount. Please get back to me as soon as possible if you are willing tohelp me actualize this transaction. Frank Afredo

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

With due respect to you‏
From:  Mr Tanko Dawa (mrtankodawa@hotmail.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 02, 2010 11:39:41 AM 
To:  . (.) 

With due respect to you   OVER INFLUENCE CONTRACT INVOICE-    ATT! Dear Friend,With due respect to you and With much sincerity of purpose I make thiscontact with you as I believe that you can be of great assistance to me,but firstlet me introduce myself.My name is MR TANKO DAWA, a 43 years old western educated man, from the Republic of BURKINA FASO,West Africa.Presently i work with the (IGAME) UNDER MINISTRY OF MINES AND ENERGY BURKINA FASO as the GENERAL SECRETARY TO THE CONRACT AWARDING COMMITTEE "CAC" in charge of foreign contractors contracts and payment. I am contacting you to seek for your assistance and possibly to share this great oppurtunity together,you may wonder why and how ,but there is a way which will let us authorized bank to pay you as one of the sub contractors without any exposure or hindrance,partnership for investment purposes in your country.It has always been my mind to plan for the future of my family in a country like yours where there is a free society.As you are aware,I am from a african country where senior ministry and government officials make deals and influence contract sum and in return collect back "ADDITION" from the contractors depending on the agreement between the two parties in the contract deed.Should you sincerely make up your mind to assist and also cooperate with me fully to actualize my dream;I promise you will never regret knowing me,moreover knowing someone is a matter of a day and i think as we move futher we can then trust each other as a one family.To enable us discuss further on how you can fully render assistance kindly get back to me as soon as you recieve my message for more clearification,since the contract has been executed and the initial contractors has already received their payment remaining the total sum which was influenced through the invoice as our own gain and oppurtunity Thank you very much for your anticipated cooperation,as soon as i received your green light,i will give you information and all modalities to process the application and claiming.    YOUR INFORMATIONS NEEDED BELOW.    Name.....Age .....Country.....Occupation....Cell phone no.....   Sincerely,    MR TANKO DAWA.   Mobile: 00226 78075701

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NOTIFICATION OF BEQUEST‏
From:  Mark David (markdavid0@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 02, 2010 9:07:25 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 NOTIFICAT...doc (26.0 KB)  






+From: Mark David Esq. (For Trustees) 
Managing Partner (Mark David & Associates) 
PRETORIA SOUTH AFRICA 
Email: markdavid0006@webmail.co.za 

NOTIFICATION OF BEQUEST: 

On behalf of the Trustees and Executor of the estate of Late Mr. Lawrence Gill, I once again try to notify you as my earlier letter was returned undelivered. I hereby attempt to reach you again by this same email address on the WILL. I wish to notify you that late Mr. Lawrence Gill made you a beneficiary to his WILL. He left the sum of Five Million Dollars (USD$5,000.000.00) to you in the codicil and last testament to his will. 

This may sound strange and unbelievable to you, but it is real and true. Being a widely traveled man, he must have been in contact with you in the past or simply you were nominated to him by one of his numerous friends abroad who wished you good. Mr. Lawrence Gill until his death was a member of the Helicopter Society and the Institute of Electronic & Electrical Engineers. He was a very 

Dedicated Christian who loved to give out. His great philanthropy earned him numerous awards during his life time. Late Mr. Lawrence Gill died on the 16th day of February 2006 at the age of 90 years and his WILL is now ready for execution. According to him this money is to support his Christian activities (May his soul rest with the Lord) and to help the poor and needy. 

Please if I reach you as I am hopeful, endeavor to get back to me as soon as possible to enable me conclude my job. I hope to hear from you in no distant date. Please contact me on this email: 

markdavid0006@webmail.co.za 


Yours in His service 
Mark David ( Esq.)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
MY HEART CHOOSE TO BLESS YOU.‏
From:  Angela Mayer (angela_mayer45@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 02, 2010 4:42:39 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   MY HEART CHOOSE TO BLESS YOU. 
By your host:   Angela Mayer 

Date:   Tuesday 2 March 2010  
Time:   3:00 - 4:00  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   Dear friend i am Mrs Angela Mayer and i have been surfering from ovarian cancer disease and the doctor says that i have just two days to leave.I am from (limerick) Ireland but base in Africa Burkina Faso since eight years ago as a business woman dealing with gold exportation.Now that i am about to end the race like this,without any family members and no child.I have 3 Million US DOLLARS in Africa Development Bank(ADB)Burkina Faso which i instructed the bank to give St Andrews Missionary Home in Burkina Faso.But my mind is not at rest because i am writting this letter now through the help of my computer beside my sick bed.I also have 4.5Million US Dollars at Ecobank here in Burkina Faso and i instructed the bank to transfer the money to the first foreigner that will apply to the bank after i have gone that they should release the fund to him/her,but you will assure me that you will take 50% of the money and give 50% to the offernage home in your country for my heart to rest.You are to contact the bank through this email adress ecobank_bf@voila.fr 

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

SHELL PROMO 2010 (CONGRATULATIONS)‏
From:  Shell Promo (info@shell)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 02, 2010 12:07:37 AM 
To:   

     Shell PromoStamford New Road,Altrincham Cheshire,WA14 1EPLondon,United Kingdom.Winning No: GUK/877/798/2010 Dear Beneficiary,We having confirmed your position as the legal beneficiary to the said prize fund through our pay file, We wish to inform you that the management of (Shell company) have met over your application and have henceforth approved your application to release the prize fund to you under the auspice of the legal winner to the prize fund. You temporary account balance at today stands at Seven hundred and Fifty Thousand Great British pounds (700,000.00GBP) this include interest of deposit. THIS FORM SHOULD BE COMPLETED BY THE BENEFICIARY OF THE STATE FUNDS FORVERIFICATION BEFORE TRANSFER. FULL NAME..........................RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS......................TEL NO..................NEXT OF KIN..........................ADDRESS OF NEXT OF KIN.................TICKET NO/AMOUNT WON...................OCCUPATION..................  ............MARITAL STATUS............................. OPTIONAL TRANSFER PROCESS:1. SWIFT BANK TRANSFER..(BANK DETAILS REQUIRED)2. INSURANCE OF A CERTIFIED CHEQUE..(INCLUDING MAILING ADDRESS) BANK TRANSFER AND CHEQUE ISSUANCE ARE POSSIBLE ONLY WHEN BENEFICIARIES CAN NOTTRAVEL TO MAKE CLAIMS TO THEIR RESPECTIVE WINNINGS. NOTE : YOU ARE TO SEND THIS INFORMATION'S TO THE BANK WHICH IS IN CHARGE OFYOUR FUNDS. ( NATION WIDE BANK PLC ) BANK DETAILS FORM YOU CAN ONLY SEND THIS INFORMATION'S BELOW IF YOU WANT BANK TO BANK TRANSFER NAME OF BANK: ______________________________________BANK ADDRESS: ___________________________________ACCOUNT SORT CODE: ____________________________NAME OF ACCOUNT HOLDER: _______________________ACCOUNT NUMBER: _______________________________ BANK EMAIL ::(:  nationwide.bnk_nwb@9.cn )Mr Smith Williams ( Bank Director )DECLARATION: I..........................HEREBY DECLARE THAT THE ABOVE DATA ARE TRUE AND INCASE OF ANY UNFORESEEN CIRCUMSTANCE,MY NEXT OF KIN HAS THE RIGHT TO CLAIM MYTOTAL WINNING.Shell COMPANY ACT AS MY AGENT IN FACILITATING THE TRANSFER OF MY FUNDS TO ME.DATE.......................... SIGN..............................NOTE ::p: lease endeavor to return this form with a copy of your internationalpassport or identity.CEO of Shell Company.Peter Voser

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

review and respond‏
From:  Frank Mario (frank.mario@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 09, 2010 10 :22: 49 AM 
To:   

   MR.Frank MarioBRANCH MANAGERBanco pinchincha Quito Ecuador. Hello Dear, My name is Frank Mario, I am the branch manager of theBanco pinchincha Quito Ecuador. I got your informationduring my search through the Internet. I am 46years of ageand married with 3 lovely kids. It may interest you to hearthat I am a Man of peace and I don't want problem, but I donot know how you will feel about this because you may havedouble mind. But I am telling you that this is real and youare not going to regret after doing this transaction withme. I only hope that we can assist each other. But if youdon't want this business offer kindly forget it and I willnot contact you again. I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefitboth of us, as the regional manager of Banco pinchinchaQuito Ecuador; it is my duty to send in a financial reportto my head office in the capital city (Quito Ecuador) atthe end of each year. On the course of the last two year2008 end of last two year report, I discovered that mybranch in which I am the manager made three million sevenhundred and fifty thousand dollar [3, 750.000.00] which myhead office is not aware of it and will never be aware of.I have since place this fund on what we call SUSPENSEACCOUNT without any beneficiary. As an official of the bank I can not be directly connectedto this fund, so this informed me of contacting you for usto work, so that you can assist and receive this fund intoyour bank account for us to SHARE. Mean While you will have35% of the total fund, Note there are practically no riskinvolved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need fromyou is to stand claim as the original depositor of thisfund who made the deposit with our branch so that my Headoffice can order the transfer to your designated bankaccount. If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciateit very much as soon as I receive your response I will giveyou details on how we can achieve it successfully. Pleasecontact me with this email address: mario.frank@sify.com Best RegardsMr. Frank Mario

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

COMPENSATION‏
From:  Ms Lisera Edwards (lisera_edwards@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 09, 2010 1 :35: 28 AM 
To:  lisera_edwards@cantv.net 

SCAM VICTIMS COMPENSATIONS PAYMENTS. 

SIR/MADAM 

SCAMMED VICTIM PAYMENT BENEFITS. 

This mail is to officially notify you, that your email address have been listed as one of the Scammed victim, to benefit from this ongoing SCAMMED VICTIM COMPENSATION BENEFITS (SVCB) and have approved for the payment of USD $185,000.00(ONE HUNDRED AND EIGHTY FIVE THOUSAND UNITED STATE DOLLARS). 

Please be informed that your REF/PAYMENTS CODE IS: CF&SC/02354, Amount due: $185,000.00 USD and are to be quoted in your corresponding, 

For claim you are advice to contact 

FOREIGN SCAM PAYMENT OPERATIONS DEPARTMENT 
TEL: + (225) 451 158 56
Email: foreignoperations2010@gmail.com 
CONTACT PERSON: Mr. Donald N. John

With your details as below for easy processing and payment release: 

1. Full Name:............ 
2. Phone Number:......... 
3. Sex: ................. 
4. Age .................. 
5. Occupation........... 
6. Nationality............ 

Yours Faithfully, 

Mrs. Lisera Edwards
International Scammed Victims Compensation Co-coordinator. Copyright© 2010

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Important Message!!‏
From:  HSBC (ref458e84358@hsbc.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 08, 2010 7:16:32 PM 
To:   

Dear HSBC Customer,
During our regularly scheduled account maintenance and verification process, we detected that
a strange IP attemted to access your account.
So we placed an added extra security measure to prevent Permanent Account De-activation. 
We ask that you to kindly Reconfirm Account Access.
It's all about your Security.

Please do not reply to this email as this email address is not monitored. Copyright HSBC Bank Plc ® 2010

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dearest one,‏
From:  Moses Kapo. (kapo.moses@saviourmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 08, 2010 11:44:58 AM 
To:   

Dearest one,

Best compliments.

I would like to apply through this medium for your co-operation and to secure an opportunity to invest and do joint business with you in your country. I have a substantial capital which i honorably intend to invest in your country into a very lucrative venture of which you are to advise and execute the said venture over there for the mutual benefits of both of us, though we have not met before, but I strongly believe we now have to risk confiding in someone to succeed from my present situation and for the best of my future.

I am Moses Kapo by name, the son of late Chief Tom O. Kapo, from Northern part of Federal Republic of Sierra Leone. Due to the series of continious war in our country for multiple years ago, there is this huge amount of Eighteen Million, Seven Hundred Thousand U.S Dollars ($18,700,000.00) which our late father deposited in one of the banks here in Abidjan.

I am presently in refugee camp here in Abidjan where the money was been deposited in the bank by my late father and he told me that i should look for someone who has a legitimate company abroad to help me claim the sum from the bank which i will give you their contact for verification as soon as i see your intrest, I believe that as an advanced person and a legitimate business person you are not going to betray the trust I imposed in you. 

As soon as I hear from you, I will be sure that I am dealing with a riliable person, then I shall give you the contact information’s of the bank, so that you can contact them for any question/discussion on how the transaction would be done.

Waiting to hear from you, i will be excited with your greatful assistance.

Thanks.

Moses and sister.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
LET ME HEAR From you.‏
From:  zari tanko (zari_tan1@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 08, 2010 11:18:09 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend, 

This Message Might Meet You In Utmost Surprise. However, It's Just My Urgent Need From Foreign Partner That Made Me Contact You For This Transaction. I Am A Banker By Profession And Currently Holding The Post Of Foreign Remittance In Our Bank. I Have the Opportunity of Transferring the Left over Funds sum of ($15.5Million.Usd) In One of our Foreign Customer account, who is An Investor, Gold Merchant and Federal Government contractor. (DR. GEORGE BRUMLEY. From KENYA) who died along with his entire family on Monday, July 21, 2003 Posted: 1:00 AM EDT (0500 GMT) in a plane crash, leaving a closing Balance of $15.5M in one of his current US Dollar Account that is been Managed by me as the Customer's Account. 

I Am Inviting You for a Business Deal Where This Money will Be Shared between both of Us, in the Ratio of 60% for me, 30% for you, 10% For Any income expenses that will come During the transfer, If You Agree To My Business Proposal. Further Details of the Transfer Will Be Forwarded to You As Soon As I Receive Your Retune mail, And send to me your personal information as below:

Your name…………
Your address………………
Your occupation………………
Your age…………a
Your Telephone number…

I'm waiting your swift respond, have a Great Day. My private email address is, zari_tan1@voila.fr
Thank Yours Faithfully,
Mr zari Tanko

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR URGENT ATTENTION PLEASE‏
From:  Hassan Billy (hassan@billy.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 08, 2010 10:45:29 AM 
To:  . 

From Mr.Hassan Billy

Good day my dear friend, 

I assumed you are in good health with your family.

I am Mr.Hassan Billy, the Director in charge of Auditing section Group Bank Of Africa here in Burkina Faso West Africa. Although the world is very small place and hard place to meet people because you don't know who to trust or believe, but as I have developed the trust in you after my fasting and praying,  i made up my mind to confide this confidential business suggestion to you. 

There is an over due unclaimed sum of Thirteen Million Two Hundred Thousand United States Dollars ($13,200,000.00) in my bank, belonging to one of our dead foreign customers. There were no beneficiaries stated concerning these funds.

Therefore, your request as a foreigner is necessary to apply for the claim and release of the fund smoothly into your reliable bank account  as the Foreign Business Partner to the deceased. On the transfer of this fund in your account, you will take 32% {US$4,224,000.00} as your share from the total fund, 5% {US$660,000.00}, will be shared to Charitable Organizations, Motherless Babies homes,disabled helpless people in both our country as the balance will be for me. 

Please if you are really sure of your trustworthy, integrity, accountability and confidentiality on this deal, contact me with your profiles including private telephone (Mobile) number for easy communication. 

I am looking forward to read from you soonest.

Yours faithfully, 
Mr.Hassan Billy,

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
(No Subject)‏
From:  Taichang Chen (taichang.chen@pmb.ox.ac.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 12, 2010 9 :53: 57 AM 
To:   

My name is Sgt. David Brock, I am an American soldier with Swiss background, serving in Iraq,


I found TEN MILLION USD near one of Saddam's old palaces in Tikrit-Iraq, I need you to help me to keep the money in safe place pending my arrival,20% will be giving to you for your assistant. confidentially 


contact me for more information and details at (sgt.davidb7@live.com) 


Sgt David Brock.

----------


## om faisal

Cadres et Jeunes diplômés Bienvenus‏
From:  immigrationccc.canada (immigrationccc.canada@orange.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 12, 2010 1:26:50 AM 
To:   



Ministère de la Citoyenneté et de l'Immigration 


     Corporation Commerciale Canadienne      

50, rue O'Connor, 9ème étage
Ottawa (Toronto) KA 0R5
CANADA


Accord de publication N° Agrément/visa/ 2316om /29 du Directeur Général.

============================== ============================== ===========
Cadres et Jeunes diplômés Bienvenus,
Le Service Personnel de Corporation Commerciale Canadienne est aujourd'hui à la recherche de personnels expérimentés dans les Domaines suivants : Contrôle de gestion, Expertise comptable, Gestion des Ressources Humaines, Montage de Projet Marketing, Communication d'entreprise, Droits des Affaires, marketing, Science sociale, commerce international, Transport et logique, Employés de bureau, Secrétariat bilingue, Sec rétariat informatisé, Agroalimentaire Bureautique, Manutentionnaire, Opérateur bancaire, Financements de projets, Assurance, Ingénierie, Informatique, Marketing et Action Commerciale. Les activités ne Nécessitant aucune qualification : gardiennage, assistant de service, maçonnerie, électricité industrielle, conduite, travail sur les champs pétroliers, surveillance boutique etc.…

Nous recherchons avant tout des personnes capables de s'adapter à notre environnement de travail. La main d'œuvre étant rare ici au Canada nous avions ouvert notre marché vers le reste du monde afin de permettre aux jeunes diplômés d'autres pays qui sont sans emploi fixe de pouvoir toucher à la réalité, Nous organisons ce recrutement dans le cadre de la promotion d'emploi. Corporation Commerciale Canadienne a des représentations dans certains pays qui assurent la liaison entre leur pays et la Direction principalement, celle du BENIN qui a été choisi par le conseil d'administration pour se charger de nous faciliter la tache dans le recrutement des nouveaux personnels venant de l'Afrique, de l'Asie, des Caraïbes et d'autres sujets portant sur l'intérêt de notre chère entreprise.
Pour avoir plus d'information sur le recrutement ainsi que les conditions et formalités à remplir pour nous soumettre votre candidature.
*** Envoyer nous votre demande ici au canada, afin de recevoir tous les papiers pour votre immigration.



DOSSIER A FOUNIR:

Lettre de demande d'emploi et de demande d'information à propos du recrutement.

- Avoir entre 18 et 55ans

- Curriculum vitae (CV)

- Une lettre de motivation

- Deux (02) photo d'identité

Et c'est après cette demande que vous auriez le formulaire de demande d'emploi qui sera remplir, et acheminer à la direction. Si votre demande retient l'attention de nos conseils, la direction vous fera parvenir toutes les informations sur l'emploi ainsi que les conditions et formalités à remplir pour être des notres  





PS : Pour plus d'informations et le retrait du formulaire, veuillez contacter   la direction à l'adresse     Email  :: irection_ccc.canada@yahoo.ca 

        Le Directeur Exécutif 

        Mr Marc WITTINGHAM

----------


## om faisal

Attn:Payment Notification‏
From:  Diana Dyer (diane-dyer@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 11, 2010 11:46:28 AM 
To:   

ZENITH BANK INTERNATIONAL 
zenith HeightsPlot 87 Ajose Adeogun Street, 
Cotonou Republic Of Benin. 

Attn:Payment Notification,

This is to bring to your notice that, I have paid the re-activation fee and the delivery of your USD$3.5M.I paid it because the CONSIGNMENT BOX of $3.5m usd,has less 11 days to expire and when it expires,the money will go into Government purse.With that I decided to help you pay the money so that, your consignment box will not expire,because I know when you get your $3.5m definitely you must pay me back my money and even compensate me for helping you.

Now i want you to contact UPS Delivery Company with your Full Contact informations so that they can deliver your $3.5m usd to your designated address without any delay. Like i stated earlier, The delivery charges has been paid but i did not pay their official keeping fees since they refused. They refused and the reason is that they do not know when you are going to contact them and dumurrage might have increase.

They told me that their keeping fees is 25 usd per day and i deposited it on monday 8th of March 2010. 

Below is their Contact Informations, 
Contact Person: Lee Jerry 
UPS DELIVERY COMPANY 
Email: (fedxcourier_company@yahoo.fr)
Tel: +229-96966063

Contact Today to avoid increase of their keeping fees and let me know once you receive your Card.

Yours

Ms Diana Dyer

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  BMW (A01050382@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 10, 2010 1 :20: 07 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw; com@itesm.mx 

 You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP Contact Mr. HarryWilliams, BMW Agent Email: bmw.harrywilliams1@email.ch with Name and Country

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Winning Numbers: 01-06-13-23-29-34-37‏
From:  UK NATIONAL LOTTERY (Info@uknl.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 12, 2010 8 :33: 16 PM 
To:   

 The National LotteryPO Box 1010LiverpoolL70 1NLDate:12/3/2010 Winning Numbers: 01-06-13-23-29-34-37   Congratulation: Winner,   I am mr. Cassel Smith from UK NATIONAL LOTTERY I am your claims agent You arehereby Noted/Inform that your email address has just won you the sum of £1 000 000.00 (One Million Pounds Sterling). In ouryearly promotion, you are hereby advice to contact us as soon as possible so that further instruction can be given to you. You are to fill the claims eligible form below:  Full Name:Address:Sex:Age:Tel:Country Of Residence: Congratulations once again from the staff and Management of the 2010 UKNATIONAL LOTTERY AWARD Promotion. Regards,Mr.Cassel SmithE-mail: mr.casselsmith@w.cnPhone Number: +44 703 597 2001

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MICROSOFT® CORPORATION 2010‏
From:  1619ca16@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 12, 2010 5:24:59 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 MICROSOFT...eml (7.5 KB)  



MICROSOFT® 
Building,40 Ryecroft Way,
Stopsley London, 

United Kingdom.

Winner No: 04,


Microsoft Corporation wish to notify all online customers as we celebrates the 35th year anniversary; and also to inform you that you have emerged one of the beneficiary 
selected in this ongoing 35th Anniversary Program in conjunction with the Foundation of Software Products (F.P.S.)

A Bank Draft will be issued in your name by Microsoft Corporation Board Uk (MCSP), you have therefore won the entire sum of Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (£850, 000, 00)



Contact Microsoft Corporation® Online Officer:
Mr. Addison Woods.
Email: mr_addisonwoods@ciudad.com.ar

mr.addisonwoods@msn.com


Tel: + (44) 701 11 5 1324.



By providing below information for validation and for immediate payment of above prize to you.

.Residential Address: 
.Tel (Mobile): 
.Nationality/Country:
.Full Name:
.Age/Sex:
.Occupation/Position:
.What is Your comment On Microsoft Products?:



You are advised to note your award security information (Data File Number: UK/9420X2/68, Ref.Code :0087955827499, Grant Number:MSC/0080648302/07)



Congratulations from the Staffs & Members of Microsoft Board Commission. 
©2010 Microsoft Corporation®

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
MR.NAMAZI MUAFAR,‏
From:  Mr Namazi Muafar (namazimuafar1@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 05, 2010 4 :51: 51 PM 
To:  .. (..) 

MR.NAMAZI MUAFAR, 
FINANCIAL INSTITUTION 
AUDIT/REMITTANCE DEPARTMENT 
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO 

DEAR FRIEND, 

(ATTATCH IMPORTANCE) 

I WISH THIS MY PROPOSAL MEET YOUR DUE CONSIDERATION AND KIND ATTENTION. 

I HAVE A BUSINESS WHICH WILL BE BENEFICIAL TO BOTH OF US. THE AMOUNT OF MONEY INVOLVED IS (6.2M US DOLLARS(SIX MILLION TWO HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATE DOLLARS)WHICH I WANT TO TRANSFER OUT OF THE COUNTRY TO YOUR BANK ACCOUNT, ALL TO MY FINANCIAL BENEFIT AND YOURS TOO AND TO ALSO TREATMENT ONE OF MY FAMILY MEMBERS OF HER ILLNESS. 

THIS MONEY IS OWNED BY A MAN CALLED JIN SUN, A BUSINESS COMMERCIALIST IN WEST-AFRICAN SUBREGIONS; HE HAS BEEN DEAD FOR OVER FOUR YEARS AND SINCE AFTER HIS DEMISE; NO CLAIM HAS BEEN PLACED ON HIS BANK ACCOUNT BALANCE. 

I WANT TO TRANSFER THIS MONEY OUT OF THE COUNTRY BUT SUCH FUND CANNOT BE TRANSFERRED WITHOUT A NEXT OF KIN ATTACHED TO THE FUND. DETAILS SHALL BE THAT YOU ARE THE CARE-TAKER AND A BUSINESS ASSOCIATE TO THE LATE MR. JIN SUN AND HIS PROPERTIES. 

I SHALL MAKE AVAILABLE TO YOU ALL MATERIALS AND INFORMATION WITH WHICH A SUCCESSFUL CLAIM SHALL BE PLACED ON THE FUND. I SHALL ALSO BE YOUR GUIDANCE AND ADVICE YOU THROUGHOUT THE DURATION OF THIS TRANSACTION SO AS TO ENSURE A SWIFT TRANSFER OF THE FUND TO YOUR NOMINATED BANK ACCOUNT, ACCORDINGLY. 

AS TO YOUR BENEFITS, WE SHALL ARRANGE AND AGREE ON PERCENTAGE (%), OF THE FUND FOR OURSELVES. 

I WISH THIS TRANSACTION INTEREST YOU, REPLY TO ME AS SOON AS POSSIBLE, SO THAT I WOULD FORWARD TO YOU THE INDEPT DETAILS CONCERNING THIS TRANSACTION AND ALSO THE STEPS TO TAKE FOR A SMOOTH TRANSFER OF THE FUND TO YOUR BANK ACCOUNT. I AM SOLIDLY BEHIND YOU AND THE SUCCESS OF THIS TRANSACTION, 

TRY TO CALL ME ON MY DIRECT LINE: +226 -71191557 
KINDLY REPLY VIA MY PRIVATE MAILBOX HERE ::(: namazimuafar1@voila.fr) 

THANKS AND MY BEST REGARDS, 
MR.NAMAZI MUAFAR,

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
READ AND GET BACK TO ME.‏
From:  mahmood ibrahim (kkhh@y7mail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 05, 2010 5:12:51 PM 
To:   

READ AND GET BACK TO ME.
 Good Day.
My dear,

How are you together with your family members?I think all is well. Despite  the fact that I did not know you in person or  have i seen you before but due to the reliable revelation,I decided to share this lucrative opportunity with you, I have no other choice, so  kindly consider this message as vital, believing that sooner or later we will be multi millonaires,

First and formost, I have to introduce myself  to you. I am Mr.  Mahmood ibrahim, THE FOREIGN OPERATIONS MANAGER OF OUR BANK here in my country, BURKINA FASO WEST AFRICA. I am married with two children.

I want you to assist me in other to transfer the sum of  FIVE, FIVE Million United States Currency ($25.5,000,000.00) into your reliable account as the Next of Kin to our Foreign Business partner , the original owner of the fund. He was a foreigner and a multi company holder who died in a plane crash with his family years ago, he deposited the fund in our bank for his business expansion in Africa unfortunately he met this sudden and untimely death and the worst  thing that happened was the wife who suppose to be the  successor of the account died alongside with him.

Since the deceased left no body behind to  claim the fund, as a foreigner, you are in better position for that, and no body will come for the claim after you have applied.If you are ready to assist me, set up a new bank account or forward to me any one avialable so that the process will commence.

I will guide you on how you should apply for the claim so that everything will be smooth and correct. After the transfer, i will resign and come over to your country for the sharing of the fund 50/50 base on the fact that it is two man business.
Finally, note that you are not taking any risk because there will be a legal back up as  we commence. 
Further information will be given to you as soon as I receive your reply

                 Fill this information    
 (1) YOUR FULL NAME................................
(2) YOUR AGE AND SEX............................ 
(3) YOUR CONTACT ADDRESS..................
(4) YOUR TEL AND FAX NUMBER..............
(5) YOUR COUNTRY OF ORIGIN.................. 

Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Thanks & Best Regards, 
MR mahmood ibrahim,
EMAIL mahmood_ibrahim002@yahoo.com.hk
PHONE NUMBER             +226 71 07 69 18

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attention! Votre compte PayPal a été limité‏
From:  service@paypal.fr 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 05, 2010 10:41:29 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 




Informations concernant votre compte: 
Cher client PayPal:

Attention! Votre compte PayPal a été limité!

Dans le cadre de nos mesures de sécurité, Nous vérifions régulièrement l'activité de l'écran PayPal. Nous avons demandé des informations à vous pour la raison suivante:

Notre système a détecté des charges inhabituelles à une carte de crédit liée à votre compte PayPal.

Numéro de Référence: PP-259-187-991

C'est le dernier rappel pour vous connecter à PayPal, le plus tôt possible. Une fois que vous serez connecter. PayPal vous fournira des mesures pour rétablir l'accès à votre compte.

une fois connecté, suivez les étapes pour activer votre compte . Nous vous remercions de votre compréhension pendant que nous travaillons à assurer la sécurité compte.




Nous vous remercions de votre grande attention à cette question. S’il vous plaît comprenez que c'est une mesure de sécurité destinée à vous protéger ainsi que votre compte. Nous nous excusons pour tout inconvénient.. 


Département de revue de comptes PayPal  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Copyright © 2000-2010 PayPal. Tous droits réservés.
PayPal FSA Register Number: 226056.


PayPal Email ID PP059 

 Protégez votre compte 
Assurez-vous de ne jamais donner votre mot de passe pour les sites Web frauduleux.

Toute sécurité d'accès au site PayPal ou à votre compte, ouvrez une fenêtre de navigateur Web (Internet Explorer ou Netscape) et tapez dans la page de connexion de PayPal (http://paypal.com/) afin de vous assurer que vous êtes sur le véritable PayPal Site.

Pour plus d'informations sur la protection contre la fraude, s’il vous plaît consulter nos conseils de sécurité


Protégez votre mot de passe 
Vous ne devriez jamais donner votre mot de passe PayPal à personne.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MESSAGE FROM CAROL‏
From:  CAROL MBAKWE (carolmbakwe0018@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 06, 2010 12:48:34 AM 
To:   

Dearest one,  Please do not let this letter keep you wondering why it should beYou that I will trust with these information’s that I am about toReveal to you. My name is Carol Mbakwe an American by birth citizen and I am 17 years of ageand the onlySurviving child of my parents, Mr Sam and Mrs Alice Mbakwe, My parents wereNatives of Africa, they migrated to the United States and We lived at No 215West Wieuca Road Northeast Atlanta, Georgia USA, my mother fell sick and diedJune 1998, My father became Weak every now and then, he will fall sick justbecause his life love was gone,He got retired from his office, Fidelity National Insurance Company few monthsafter, from there we moved to New York City because of my Dads medication. Then December 2000 my father called me and told me that he doesn'tWant to die in a foreign land. That he felt the best thing for him to do nowis for usto relocate back to his home country of Africa. Unfortunately on the 22nd of February 2002 my father collapse and later died.Why am I telling you, a total stranger you may ask!!! My uncle is searching everyWhere looking for my late father's bank documents so he can take the money away. But he doesn't know that I have hidden the documents in a safe place where hecannot find it, based on my late dad advice on his sick bed before his death.This secret has been in my mind for some time now and I don't even know who totell because I need someone to help me received this money in a foreignaccount to enable me continue my education and then invest with when ammatured. These same people that call themselves my relatives are mean and areready to eliminate me because of this inheritance if they discovered that mylate father left such huge amount of money for me as his only daughter and thenext of kin to his wealth, my late father even warned me to relocate if hehappens to die so I moved to Haiti in 2006 with the help of a Missionary whoresettled me there for safety but now my breath of freedom and safety has beencut short by this horrible quake that struck Haiti leaving me once again toanother round of struggle for security and this is the reason why I makecontact with you to help me received the money. Please respond to this mail and include with it your telephone number to enableme give you more details and the then send your number to my father’saccounting officer in African to guide you on how the money can be moved toyour account while I come over to meet you.  I know you will never cheat on me because I am convinced that God will neverpermit me to contact the wrong person, l know that He works in a miraculousway that still remain misery to man, the same revelation to help an orphanwill start from you. Please get back to me ASAP with a telephone number to reach you. Carol Mbakwe.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Probleme sur votre Compte Caisse d'Epargne?‏
From:  Caisse d'Epargne (no-roplay@service.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 06, 2010 1:36:58 AM 
To:   



Cher(e) client(e)

Caisse d'Epargne A l'honneur de vous annoncer qu'elle a enfin mis
&#192; votre disposition un nouveau système de sécurité.

Pour l'activer vous devez confirmer quelques informations.

Merci de cliquer ici

Copyright © 1999-2010 Caisse d'Epargne.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CONFIRMATION LETTER...CONTACT Mr.Mark Anderson..VIA E-MAIL(markanderson00090@gmail.com)‏
From:  wlad@planet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 06, 2010 2:00:47 AM 
To:   



You have been approved of a lumping sum £1,000,000.00 Pounds from the PowerBall Lottery promotion E-mail: markanderson00090@gmail.com with your Full Name/Contact Address/Tel/Age/Country.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

The Director:‏
From:  Dr Belkacem Nabi. (opec42@poczta.onet.pl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 06, 2010 8:41:21 AM 
To:   

Attn The Director: I want you to patiently read this offer. I am Dr Belkacem Nabi, the Head of Delegation to the World Bank in West Africa. I am the linkman between the Organization for Petroleum Exporting Countries - OPEC and the petroleum sector in a West African country. I also attend OPEC meetings constantly in Geneva.I also Attend The 148th (Ordinary) Meeting of the Conference of the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC) convened in Vienna, Austria, on 5 March 2008 Through the sale of our allocated oil quota in OPEC, I was able to make $45.million.(FOURTY-FIVE MILLION UNITED STATES DOLLARS)I want you to assist me to claim this money as i cannot claim it directly because I am still a civil servant, and the code of conduct bureau forbids me to acquire such amount of money. It is on this basis that I am contacting you for assistance, if you will be interested, claim documents will been processed and sent to you. The documents with which the fund is deposited will be changed to reflect you as the new beneficiary so that you will be eligible to collect the fund on my behalf. You shall be entitled to 30% of the total funds while the rest will be given to me on arrival in your country. I am aware of the international monitoring of all large-scale financial movements after the September 11th 2001 terrorist attack on America and to avoid any state of financial investigation I will provide a classified clearance paper from the relevant body which will exonerate the money from either drug, money laundered or terrorist related proceeds. I will not fail to bring to your notice that this business is 100% risk free and doesn't have any negative implication. You should not entertain any fear as all modalities for the smooth and easy transfer of this fund have been finalized. If you can conveniently assure me of your ability to keep this business very secret and confidential, you can write back to me giving me your telephone/fax numbers for easier communication. Expecting your response. Best regards, Dr Belkacem Nabi.Alternative :: r_belkacemnabigh@hotmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From: Mr.Yaba sani (Urgent & Confidential)‏
From:  Mr.Yaba Sani (yabasani20010@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 11, 2010 3:40:52 PM 
To:   

From: Mr.Yaba sani (Urgent & Confidential) 


Good Day, 

Please Read. 




My name is Mr.Yaba sani, I am the Bill and Exchange manager here in African Development Bank (ADB) Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.West-Africa. I have a business proposal in the tune of $10.5m, (Ten Million Five hundred Thousand only) after the successful transfer; we shall share in ratio of 40% for you and 60% for me. 




If you are interested, please contact me through my private email (mr.yaba_sani00@hotmail.fr) so we can commence all arrangements and i will give you more information on how we would handle this project. 




Please treat this business with utmost confidentiality and send me the Following: 




(1) Full names: 




(2) Private phone number: 




(3) Current residential address: 




(4) Occupation: 




(5) Your Passport Copy: 




(6) Age and Sex: 




Kind Regards, 




Mr. Yaba Sani 


Bill & Exchange manager 


African Developement Bank. 


Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. 


Email: (mr.yaba_sani00@hotmail.fr)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATTN: DIRECTOR/CEO,‏
From:  abbmuhammeddjj@katamail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 11, 2010 10:19:42 AM 
To:  abbmuhammeddjj@katamail.com 









ATTN: DIRECTOR/CEO,



CONTRACT AWARD FOR THE RE-CONSTRUCTION OF IRAQ - VARIOUS SUPPLIES FROM THE MINISTRIES OF PUBLIC WORKS/ CONSTRUCTIONS AND HOUSING 


My name is Abu Bakar Muhammed, and this is an urgent contract invitation from Iraq . My benefactor the vice president at the American controlled Iraq government has mandated me to seek for your company’s co-operation in a multi million dollars worth of supply contract on Building, Medical, Textile, General Ship equipments and chemicals etc. 



If you can assist us, then kindly contact me via email: 
abbubmuhammed1@consultant.com 

Or via my satellite phone numbers below for more detailed discussion regarding this contract  



As soon as I receive your correspondence, I shall furnish you with all details exclusively. 



Note:  That all payments would be made 100% upfront to all approved companies/contractors



Regards, 



ABUBAKAR MUHAMMED

CONSULTANT TO THE VICE-PRESIDENT

Telephone number: +44 701 113 5570 

                                +44 702 404 3590 

E-mail: abbubmuhammed1@consultant.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

INTERNATIONAL SUMMIT INVITATION!!!‏
From:  Kaitlyn Morgan (infor2010mail@123mail.cl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 10, 2010 10 :52: 01 PM 
To:   

INTERNATIONAL SUMMIT INVITATION!!!

Dear Friend / Colleagues

On behalf of the 2ND CAHT 2010 Summit Organizing Committee, I am privileged indeed to extend a warm invitation to you to participate in the 2ND Summit on Child Abuse & Human Trafficking (2ND CAHT 2010) to be held in New York, United States of America and Senegal from April 26th – 29 and May 3rd – 6th 2010.

The summit will bring together professionals and researchers to unravel different aspects of the theme “Child Abuse and human trafficking: Looking Through the Lens of Prevention’ in recognition of the need to focus attention on the creation of holistic approaches that engage children and families, communities, professionals, business and governments in preventing child abuse and human trafficking” The Conference will also provide an opportunity for the delegates to network and share ideas. 

Your participation at this summit will contribute to the fulfillment of this need and to achieving your Section Strategic Plan Objectives, and is therefore greatly appreciated. 

In order to facilitate your logistical and administrative preparations, please contact the secretariat for more information. Below you will find the contact E-mail address of the secretariat. E-mail: caht2010@mynet.com 

We look forward to welcoming you to the CAHT 2010 summit, and to what will prove to be an unforgettable event. 

Yours sincerely

Ms Kaitlyn Morgan
kaitlyn_morgal@mynet.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
DEAR CAN I TRUST YOU?‏
From:  MRS HENDRIETTA ZULU (hendriettazulu37@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 10, 2010 3:26:27 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 MRS.H.ZUL...pdf (9.8 KB)  


FROM MRS. HENDRIETTA IPELENG BOGOPANE-ZULU
DEPUTY MINISTER OF PUBLIC WORKS
SOUTH AFRICA
TEL: +27-76-800-9664
E-mail: hendriettazulu27@gmail.com
KINDLY VIEW THE ATTACHEMENT FILE AND GET BACK TO ME.
REGARDS HENDRIETTA ZULU.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Winning Contact Code (AQ11WWRZZA1)!!!‏
From:  ©Web Unit (web30253@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 10, 2010 11 :06: 19 AM 
To:  info@bnl.org 

Winning Contact Code (AQ11WWRZZA1)!!! This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of 1,200,000 (British Pounds) held on the 15th of February2010 in London (United Kingdom). The selection process was carried out through random selection in Our computerized email selection system (ESS) London Uk. Fill the below: 1.Full Name2.Full Address3.Marital Status4.Occupation5.Age6.Sex7.Nationality8.Country Of Residence9.Telephone Number Agent Name: Mr. Richard CarpenterTel: +44-701-1132-955Email: (bnl.org01@btinternet.com)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Winning Contact Code (AQ11WWRZZA1)!!!‏
From:  ©Web Unit (web30253@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 10, 2010 10 :59: 13 AM 
To:  info@bnl.org 

Winning Contact Code (AQ11WWRZZA1)!!! This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of 1,200,000 (British Pounds) held on the 15th of February2010 in London (United Kingdom). The selection process was carried out through random selection in Our computerized email selection system (ESS) London Uk. Fill the below: 1.Full Name2.Full Address3.Marital Status4.Occupation5.Age6.Sex7.Nationality8.Country Of Residence9.Telephone Number Agent Name: Mr. Richard CarpenterTel: +44-701-1132-955Email: (bnl.org01@btinternet.com)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

help‏
From:  Gloria Bamkura (gloria@almanet.kz)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 10, 2010 10:55:15 AM 
To:   
Cc:  dmthomas@swbell.net; dodik@yahoo.com; dodiknk@Hotyahoo.com; dogezt@yahoo.co.id; dr.chishti@refugeeadvice.org.uk; dr_hexerl19@hotmail.com; dr_hoof@yahoo.com; dr_hoose@yahoo.com; dr_hytham@hotmail.com; dr_johngogo@ubbi.com; drhallsmith@hotmail.com; drhallsmith@hotmail.comPHONE; drjackryan11@aim.com; drlot_nl68@hotmail.com; drmarklamber12@yahoo.com.hk; drmarklamber12@yahoo.com.hkMobile; drsolud.1@hotmail.com; drsolud.2@hotmail.com; drukwerkgroep@hetnet.nl; druvmatindale34@hotmail.com; dudel28@yahoo.co.id; dunga3278@yahoo.com; duntifabrics@duntiweb.deskpilot.com; duta_nk@yahoo.com; dwi.hartono@krkatausteel.com 

  My DearI am indeed glad to be in contact with you even though this medium of communication (internet) has been grossly abused by criminal minded people making it difficult for people with genuine struggle to correspond and exchange views without skepticism.  The phenomenon of fake and fraudlent practices in the world today through the internet has often been used as a yardstick to eliminate this simple word "trust and confidence" therefore I present my excuse should you be embarassed by this approach. My name is Mrs.Gloria Bamkura widow of late Mr.juliuse, p,Bamkura who was until his death a renowned precious metal merchant here in Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire. We are originally from Republic of Sierre Leone but migrated to Cote d'Ivoire during the civil war in our country in 1990. The sad news of his death was broken to me on the 10th of June 2008 following the air crash with Sudan Airways on his way back from Jordan from a business trip and was to connect to Ethiopian Airline to Abidjan from Khartoum capital of Sudan.May his gentle soul rest in perfect peace. I contacted you so that you can stand as my foreign partner as i will give you every necessary information required for this transferMy late husband money was in an escrow call account that he stated in his files that the fund cannot be withdrwan or deposited into rather it can only be transfered into a foreign account untampered. The total amount my late husband deposited is the sum of eight Million five hundred united states dollars 8,5000,000.00USD in a Commercial Bank here in Abidjan Cote D'ivoIre.I as well wish to use this opportunity to let you know that i have decided that you will keep 15% of the total fund for your anticipated assistance and 5% for expenses or any stress you undergo during the course of the transfer. I await to hear from you in due course with your telephone number and contact address with any of your choice account where this money will be transfer into for investment.Waiting to hear from you in your next mail. ThanksMrs.Gloria Bamkura

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

from her excellency,please keep confidential?‏
From:  Her Excellency (daddyaino@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 10, 2010 10:38:26 AM 
To:   


hello my dear,
i am mrs Turai Umara Musa Yar Adua the wife of His Excellency Musa Yar'Adua the President of
Nigeria, please i ilegally want to do this transaction with you and hope you stand as the 
next of kin because there has been alot of rumour in the office. the presidencial Cabinet 
want to send the Economic federal commission council to investigate into our 
private account and i am hereby build my trust in you by doing some transaction with.
i have draft the sum of thirty thousand us dollars {30,000usd} to transact 
into foreign account before their investigation will take place.
please i dont have much to say because all eyes in on me now, and all i want is your 
current information then you follow the instructions our private Attorney. 
my husband Umaru Yar’Adua has been hospitalised in Saudi Arabia 
for almost three months for an acute heart condition.and my husband has been 
brain damaged and suffering from a severe stroke, it has been authoritatively confirmed.
Previously, it had been reported that he was dead. This was largely due to the fact that 
ever since he arrived at the King Faisal Hospital in Jeddah,he had been in an unusual coma 
in which he lay on bed the entire day with his eyes closed which led to some staff thinking 
the President was actually dead.please let this be confidential between us.
your urgent reply is highly needed,
best regards Her excellency Turai Umara YarAdua,
phone contact; +2348063726760.you can send me sms message to alert me.
email mrsturai.umara@yahoo.com
please send me the informations below for my attorney documentary.
1.Name:
2.Address:
3.Marital Status:
4.Occupation:
5.Age:
6.Sex:
7.Nationality:
8.Country Of Residence:
9.Telephone Number:
10.Fax Number:

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

A recommendation from a friend‏
From:  jecinta emmedynnu (jecintaemmedynnu2010@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, March 10, 2010 12:43:33 AM 
To:  dr_hytham@hotmail.com 

hello my new friend
How are you over there in your country? i hope all is well with you, i
hope you may not know me, and i don't know who you are, My Name is
Miss jecinta emmedynnu,  i just saw your email adderss and it seams like
some thing touches me all over my body, i started having some feelings
in me which i have never experience in me before, so i became
interested in you, l will also like to know you more,and l want you to
send an email to my email address so l can give you my picture for you
to know whom l am.I believe we can move from here,I am waiting for
your mail to my email address above,
(Remember the distance or color does not matter but love matters a lot in life)
From Miss jecinta.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Success Alert Draw (#1470)‏
From:  united kingdom lottery (info@uklottery.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 09, 2010 5:04:00 PM 
To:  uklottery_game2010@btinternet.com 

Pin No:9387001 Serial No:5388/02   We happily announce to you the draw (#1470) of the UK LOTTERY, held on Sat 23rd  January, 2010. Your e-mail which subsequently won you the lottery in the 2nd category.  All participants for this online version were selected randomly from World Wide Web sites through computer draw system and extracted from over 100,000 unions, associations, and corporate bodies that are listed online.   You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of 850,000 GBP. Your e-mail address attached to ticket no.: 56475600545 188 with Serial no. 5368/02 drew the lucky no.:3,7,8,16,19,30 Bonus Ball {9}. Our European agent will immediately commence the process to facilitate the release of your funds as soon as you contact him.   Your are to contact the following Transfer agents as stated below: Claim Agent; Mr. Bryson J. Parkison Tel: +44 702 402 6871 Email:uklotteryboard1_2010@btinternet.com   Warm Regards, Mr. Lorraine Dodds online Coordinator

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Assalam Aliekun‏
From:  Mrs Hanan Idrisa (hanan_idrisa@live.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, March 09, 2010 2 :11: 33 PM 
To:   

Assalam Aliekun.

I am Mrs.Hanan Idrisa from Kuwait, I live in Cote d’Ivoire and Married to late Mr. Mohammed Idrisa who worked with Oil Company here before he Died in the year 2006 after a Cardiac Arteries Operation, My Doctor said I would not last for the next six months due to Colon Cancer.



With due Respect and Humanity, I write to donate for the less privileged, I want to hand over this money to you, $1.500 000 (One million Five Hundred Thousand Dollars) Kept in Cote D' Ivoire by my late Husband. 



Send me your Full contacts so that i will donate this fund to you, Your Names, Address and Phone Number.  As soon as you send me all these information's i will give you the contact where the fund is in Cote D' Ivoire.



Thanks and Remain Bless, 

Mrs.Hanan Idrisa.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
REPLY ME IMMEDIATELY,‏
From:  Mr.Paul Lawson (paullawson@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 09, 2010 1:40:51 PM 
To:  . (.) 

REPLY ME IMMEDIATELY, 
FOR YOUR KIND ATTENTION.

COULD YOU PLEASE CONSIDER TO HELP ME TO RELOCATE THIS SUM OF TEN
MILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS (US$10.5M) TO YOUR
COUNTRY FOR ESTABLISHING AN INDUSTRY IN YOUR COUNTRY.

THIS FUND WAS DEPOSITED IN OUR BANK BY MR PAUL LOUIS HALLEY FROM FRANCE WHO DIED IN A PLANE CRASH IN 2003 TBM 700 AIRCRAFT ON 6 DECEMBER WITH HIS WIFE AND THE WHOLECREW ON BOARD.

WITHOUT A (HEIR) HENCE THE MONEY IS FLOATING AND IF I DO NOT REMIT THIS MONEY OUT URGENTLY IT WILL BE FORFEITED FOR NOTHING AND THE BIG GUNS AT THE HERMS OF ADMINISTRATION AT THE BANK WILL SHARE THIS FUND AMOUNGST THEMSELVES AS IT HAS BEEN DONE IF NO TRACE OF HEIR TO SUCH FUND IS FOUND.

WE HAVE TRIED TO CONTACT HIS FAMILY TO COME FORWARD FOR CLAIMS BUT COULD NOT SUCCEED. 
CLICKHERE(http://newswww.bbc.net.uk/2/hi/uk_ne...re/4537663.stm ) 

I WILL GIVE YOU ALL VITAL INFORMATION CONCERNING THE FRANCE CITIZEN AND THE $10.5M IN OUR CUSTODY SO THAT YOU WILL CONTACT MY BANK FOR THEM TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEXT OF KIN TO THE DECEASED PERSON.

YOU WILL HAVE TO ESTABLISH CONTACT WITH THE BANK WHILE I WILL GUIDE YOU ON THE STEPS TO FOLLOW TILL THE TRANSFER OF THIS FUND REACHES TO YOU AND YOUR ACCOUNT.

AS ONE OF THE BANK DIRECTORS,I WILL PLAY A ROLE TO MAKE SURE THAT THE FUND IS RELEASED TO YOU.

THIS IS A LEGITIMATE TRANSACTION AND YOU WILL BE COMPENSATED WITH 40% FOR YOUR ASSISTANCE FOR PRESENTING YOURSELVE AS THE NEXT OF KIN AND ACCOUNT TO RECEIVE THIS FUND IN YOUR COUNTRY.

IF YOU ARE INTERESTED PLEASE WRITE BACK FOR MORE CLEARIFICATION WITH YOUR INFORMATIONS AS REQUESTED BELOW BECAUSE ON RECEIPT OF YOUR INFORMATIONS.

I WILL KNOW THAT ACTUALLY YOU ARE READY TO BE MY PARTNER AND THEN I WILL HAVE TO SEND TO YOU A DRAFT APPLICATION FORM WHICH YOU ARE TO FILL AND APPLY FOR THE RELEASE OF THE FUND TO YOUR ACCOUNT IN YOUR DESIRED COUNTRY.

THE REQUESTED INFORMATIONS BELOW.
==================================

1.FULL NAME..........................
2.TELEPHONE NUMBERS/MOBILE/FAX.......................
3.YOUR AGE..............................
4.YOUR SEX................................
5.YOUR OCCUPATION........................
6.YOUR COUNTRY AND CITY.....................
7.YOUR HOME ADDRESS........................
8.MARITAL STATUS............................. 
MR. PAUL LAWSON .

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

dear‏
From:  mrs jewelltaylor (deborah2010@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 09, 2010 12 :34: 59 PM 
To:   



Dear
I got your contacts through my personal research,and out of desperation i
decided to reach you through this medium.I will give you more information as to
this regard 
as soon as you reply. I repose great confidence in you hence my approach to you
due to security network placed on my day to day affairs I cannot afford to visit
the embassy so that is why I decided to contact you and I hope you will not
betray my confidence in you.my husband deposited the sum of 40million dollar in a security firm abroad name is witheld for now until we open communication so please send down your
phone/Fax 
Number . I shall be grateful if you could receive this fund into your account
for safe keeping.This arrangement is known to you and my son only,I
accrue you 30% of this fund. Please honesty is the watch word in this
transaction,I will greatly appreciate if you accept my proposal in good faith.Please expedite action.
Sincerely yours
JEWELL TAYLOR

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM Miss KIM LOPEZ‏
From:  Kim Useni (usenikim@ssummail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 07, 2010 11 :34: 03 PM 
To:   

FROM Miss KIM LOPEZDearest Remain blessedFrom cote D'IvoireDearest One Good Day,  I am Miss KIM LOPEZ ,19 year old and the only daughter of the former Guinea-Bissau Army chief (General James )under the present government of my home country.my father was just murdered in cold blood and now leaving me and I lost my mother,a couple of years ago,I have no Parent' s.Meanwhile,before his death he informed me about a deposit the of sum of Five Million,Two Hundred Thousand Dollar(US$5.200.000) which my late father deposited with Bank here in Dubai Before he died.I am now as a refuge in cote D'Ivoire. I want you to do me a favour to receive this funds to a safe account in your country For investment in your country,like real estate and industrial production as joint partner.Please if you are interested in helping me to received this money in your care.Kindly send me the Below information so that I will submitt it to the bank for immediate transfer.  1.Your Full Name .........................................2.Your Contact Adrress...........................................  ...........3.Your Fax And Telephone number .....................................4.Your Country Of Origin............................................  ......  After the successfully of receiving this money to your account,I will give you 15% of the total amonut and I will come to your country to start up a new life with your assistance so that I can be able to live again and further my education.Please if you are willing to assist me,indicate your interest by reply me at my private email addressI will give you more details.  Thanks and best regards,Yours Faithfully,Miss Miss Kim Lpoez

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

COMPENSATION FOR ALL SCAM VICTIMS (#65188):‏
From:  UNITED NATIONS ORGANIZATION (un.letteringdept03@me.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 07, 2010 11 :15: 30 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 UNITED_NA...jpg (240.6 KB)  


 Your Last Notification from United Nations: OPEN THE ATTACHED FILE TO READ THE FULL LETTER AND CONTACT YOUR PAYING BANK FOR IMMEDIATE TRANSFER:

UNITED_NATIONS_2010.jpg

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Probleme sur votre Compte Caisse d'Epargne?‏
From:  Caisse d'Epargne (abo_@hotmil.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 07, 2010 4:29:10 PM 
To:   

Cher membre Caisse d'Epargne,

Veuillez Mettre a Jour vos Informations ! 
Attention ! Dans le cadre de nos mesures de sécurité, nous vérifions
L'activité régulier des comptes Caisse d'Epargne. Pour éviter la continuité de
Certains comptes inactifs. Nous voudrions obtenir certaines
Informations relatives a votre compte afin d'assurer la sécurité de celui-ci: 

Actuellement, notre systéme a détecte des charges inhabituelles
Exécutent de nombreuses transactions effectuées a partir d'une 
Carte de crédit liée a votre compte Caisse d'Epargne.



Cliquez ici pour activer votre compte


Cordialement,

Caisse d'Epargne Email ID: 5538-8482
Dpartement de l'examen des comptes de Caisse d'Epargne. 


Caisse d'Epargne (Europe) S. r.l. & Cie, S.C.A. Socit en Commandite par Actions 
Sige social : 5me tage 22-24 Boulevard Royal L-2449, Luxembourg RCS Luxembourg B 118 349
Le Corp Copyright 1999-2010 Caisse d'Epargne. Tous droits reserves.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
You Have Won Ј1,550,952.00‏
From:  BRITISH CANADIAN ONLINE BC-49 (dougkos@qwestoffice.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 07, 2010 9:57:12 AM 
To:   

BRITISH CANADIAN LOTTERY BC-49,70 Foster Drive, Suite 800, Sault Ste.Marie, Ontario, P6A 6V2, Canada.Confirm Winning: http://www.canada.com/life/lotteries...ts.htmlWinning No: 04 15 24 25 37 41 Bonus No: 16Ref No: IMP/73253CA/2010Batch No: 642376/CA/2010 BRITISH CANADIAN LOTTERY 2010 PROMOTION. The Canadian Government in collaboration with the British Government and the World Gaming Board are the sponsors of this online e-mail lottery for compensation and grant for both past lottery winners and the entire world public for purpose of Infrastructural development as an online compensation for all internet users. We happily announce to you the draw of the Special Global 2010 1st quarter Promotional Draw held on Saturday March 6th, 2010 in Manchester in the United Kingdom and Ontario Canada. Your e-mail address attached to REF No; IMP/73253CA/2010, with Batch No: 642376/CA/2010 drew the Winning No: 04 15 24 25 37 41 Bonus No: 16 for BC-49 Lotto under the choice of the lottery in the 1st category of bi-weekly six. All participants were selected randomly from World Wide Web site through computer draws system and extracted from over 10,000,000 companies and personal e-mails. So your email is your online automatic ticket that qualified you for this draw.You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of Ј1,550,952.00( One Million Five Hundred And Fifty Thousand Nine Hundred And Fifty Two Pounds Sterling) In view of this, your Ј1,550,952.00( One Million Five Hundred And Fifty Thousand Nine Hundred And Fifty Two Pounds Sterling) would be released to you by following the directives of our fiduciary consultant. Our affiliated London-UK Bank will immediately commence the process to facilitate the release of your funds as soon as you contact their office. So you are required to forward the following details to our fiduciary consultant to assist you facilitate the processing of your claims: You are to contact our Claims Consultant with the details below:Contact Person: Mr. Jefferson DonaldsEmail: b.canadiandept-bc49@admin.in.thTel: +(44)-704-570-5663  FILL PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM BELOW:1.FULL NAMES:________ 2.ADDRESS:__________ 3.SEX:_______________ 4.AGE:________ 5.MARITAL STATUS:_____ 6.OCCUPATION:________ 7.E-MAIL ADDRESS:______ 8.TELEPHONE NUMBER:_____________________ 9.BRIEF DESCRIPTION OF COMPANY/INDIVIDUAL___ 10.AMOUNT WON:________ 11. COUNTRY___________  Remember, you must contact Mr. Jefferson Donalds the Claims Consultant, to claim your prize, send your reference, batch number and the payment processing form to our official e-mail address (b.canadiandept-bc49@admin.in.th) and let him know that you have contacted him via e-mail. Winners are advised to keep their winning details/information from the public to avoid fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending the prize claim by Winner. You can also confirm your winning number and bonus numbers on our website http://www.canada.com/life/lotteries...y_results.html Congratulation!!Sincerely,Sir. Queencely Kirby.Lottery Controller GeneralBC-49 Lottery.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Success Alert Draw (#1470)‏
From:  united kingdom lottery (info@uklottery.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 09, 2010 5:03:24 PM 
To:  uklottery_game2010@btinternet.com 

Pin No:9387001 Serial No:5388/02   We happily announce to you the draw (#1470) of the UK LOTTERY, held on Sat 23rd  January, 2010. Your e-mail which subsequently won you the lottery in the 2nd category.  All participants for this online version were selected randomly from World Wide Web sites through computer draw system and extracted from over 100,000 unions, associations, and corporate bodies that are listed online.   You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of 850,000 GBP. Your e-mail address attached to ticket no.: 56475600545 188 with Serial no. 5368/02 drew the lucky no.:3,7,8,16,19,30 Bonus Ball {9}. Our European agent will immediately commence the process to facilitate the release of your funds as soon as you contact him.   Your are to contact the following Transfer agents as stated below: Claim Agent; Mr. Bryson J. Parkison Tel: +44 702 402 6871 Email:uklotteryboard1_2010@btinternet.com   Warm Regards, Mr. Lorraine Dodds online Coordinator

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: ‏
From:  Mrs.Kathryn Walter (dongrong@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 07, 2010 9:43:36 AM 
To:  info@info.co.uk 

From: Mrs.Kathryn Walter.26 Kensington Court, London, England. I am the above named person but now undergoing medical treatment in London, England. The spirit of God have laid my heart to donate part of my late husband wealth to any God fearing person that will use this fund to provide succor to the poor and indiligent persons, orphanages and those affected in the Hurricane disaster.If you trust in God and you can help me kindly contact me for more details Any delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing for an individual for this same purpose. Thank you and may the Almighty God bless you.Send your reply to this E-mail address

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONFIRMATION LETTER...CONTACT Mr.Mark Anderson..VIA E-MAIL(markanderson000900@gmail.com)‏
From:  doren113@planet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 07, 2010 12 :34: 54 AM 
To:   



You have been approved of a lumping sum £1,000,000.00 Pounds from the PowerBall Lottery promotion E-mail: markanderson000900@gmail.com with your Full Name/Contact Address/Tel/Age/Country.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Hi my dear,‏
From:  bridget johnson (jbridget@in.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 06, 2010 10:13:26 PM 
To:   


Hello
Complement of the season and happy new year.
Hi My Dear contact me at(bridgtett@ymail.com)
How are you today?,I hope you are fine.If so thank be to (God) almighty.My name is Bridget I am looking for honest and nice person.Somebody who care and fear God whom i can partner with I don't care about your colour or ethnicity. I'm sending you this beautiful mail with love and happiness.I am looking forward to hear from you, Dont forget to write me directly to my email address on (bridgtett@ymail.com) so that i can give you my pictures and tell you more about myself.

Thanks Yours new lover,
Miss Bridget.


Get Yourself a cool, short @in.com Email ID now!

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONFIRMATION LETTER...CONTACT Mr.Mark Anderson..VIA E-MAIL(markanderson00090@gmail.com)‏
From:  wlad@planet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 06, 2010 9 :59: 57 PM 
To:   



You have been approved of a lumping sum £1,000,000.00 Pounds from the PowerBall Lottery promotion E-mail: markanderson00090@gmail.com with your Full Name/Contact Address/Tel/Age/Country.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Dr.Souleymane Dirrasouba,‏
From:  dr.souleymane@cantv.net (dr.souleymane@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 06, 2010 4:46:38 PM 
To:  dr.souleymane@cantv.net 

From Dr.Souleymane Dirrasouba,
Age:47 years old.
Marital status: married with kids.
Occupation: banker.
Country: ivory coast.
City: abidjan. 

Dear Friend

Please pardon my approach without prior consent.It is my humble pleasure and trust, I write this very important letter to you, considering you are capable and kind enough to assist me in this well planned business proposal. I am just trying to know if you can be of help, irrespective of the fact that we didn't know each other before or have meet for the first time in person, but having the trust that you will not betray me in this business. I am contacting you in view of the fact that we will be of Great assistance to each other, like developing a cordial business relationship.

I am a career banker and inspecting Auditor of most of the prime banks here in cote'd ivoire during the course of our auditing, I discovered a floating fund in an account opened in the bank in 1996 and since 2003 nobody has operated on this account, after going through some old files in the records I discovered that the owner of the account died without a [heir] hence the money is floating and if I do not remit this money out urgently it will be forfeited for nothing. The owner of this account is Mr. Richard Birch, a foreigner, and a Stock broker, and he died, since 2003. And no other person knows about this account or any thing concerning it, the account has no beneficiary and my investigation proved to me as well that Mr. Richard Birch until his death was the managing Director of RichBirch Sarl. Hence, I want you apply for the payment of the remaining to the bank.

The amount involved is (USD 28m) twenty eight million United States Dollars only. I want you to stand as the beneficiary to this fund and receive the $28,000.000 [ twenty eight million United States Dollars] to your safe foreign account in your country or else anywhere that will be safe for the fund, but I don't know any foreigner, I am only contacting you because this money can not be approved to a local person here, without valid international foreign passport, but can only be approved to any foreigner with valid international passport or drivers license and foreign a/c because the money is in US Dollar and the former owner of the a/c Late Mr.Richard Birch,is a foreigner too, and the money can only be approved for payment to you as the legal beneficiary with my master plan.Note that, we will sign a binding agreement, to enable us know our line of duty once we commence.

I am revealing this to you with believe in God that you will never let me down in this business. I need your full co-operation to make this work fine, Because the management is ready to approve this payment to any foreigner who has correct information of this account, which I will provide for you as soon as I am convinced that you are capable and will uphold the instruction of a key bank official who is deeply involved with me in this business. Therefore, I need your strong assurance that you will never, never betray or let me down in this deal. Be rest assured that my influence and the position of the bank official who is also out for this deal we can transfer this money to your reliable account with the assurance that this money will be intact pending our physical arrival in your country for sharing.

The bank official will destroy all documents of transaction immediately You receive this money leaving no trace to any place, and to build confidence you can come immediately to discuss with me face to face after which I will make this remittance in your presence and I will fly to your country at least two days ahead of the money going into the account. I will apply for annual leave to get visa immediately I hear from you that you are ready to act and receive this fund in your account. I will use my position and influence to obtain all legal approvals in your name as the beneficiary for onward transfer of this money to your account with appropriate clearance from the relevant ministries and foreign exchange departments.

At the conclusion of this business, you will be rewarded with 30% of the total amount, 60% will be for me, while 8% will be for expenses both parties might have incurred during the process of transferring, while 2% for charity, as a mark of God's gratitude for the blessing. If you are interested in this transaction, please do reply immediately so that we can proceed.

Please kindly reply this email to my official email ::(: dr.diarrasouba@financier.com) , Also,do send to me your contact telephone numbers for easy communication.

I look forward to your earliest reply.you can see for yourself the plane crash news;.http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/africa/07/20/kenya.crash/ if




Best Regards,
hassan bodmas.
E-mail  :: r.diarrasouba@financier.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr Medena Aliu A benefiting massage‏
From:  Aliu Medena (medena_aliu@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 06, 2010 1:00:05 PM 
To:   

From Mr Medena Aliu A benefiting massage
Mr Medena Aliu

This message might meet you in utmost surprise, however, it's just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I am a banker by profession from Burkina Faso in West Africa and currently holding the post of Director Auditing and Accounting unit of the bank. I have the opportunity of transferring the left over funds ($10.5million) of one of my bank clients who died along with his entire family  Alongside With him IN The IRAQ WAR leaving Nobody Behind for for Claim Hence,

 I am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 60/50 while 10% will be maped out for expenses. If you agree to my business proposal, further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as i receive your return mail.   

Your information's 
1. Your name...................
2.Your phone...................
3.Age........................
4.Sex.........................
5.Profession.................
6. Address..................... 
Should you be interested, please contact me through my    aliumedana@voila.fr  Thanks for your co-operations 
Mr Medena Aliu

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Rolex-Breitling-Rep1icas (fhycdowfyv17@grxzrwewc.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 06, 2010 12:57:11 PM 
To:  davideu@hotmail.com 

Free Shipping On All Replica Watches And Designer HandBag Replicas
Rolex-Breitling-LouisVuitton-Many Other Designer Products
Visit Us Now And Save Thousands Of Dollars
http://www.niceworldtour.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

hello friend‏
From:  abdalla arafat (newabdala@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 06, 2010 12:46:54 PM 
To:   
Cc:  donidi@hotmail.com; dontcageoutrage@gmail.com; dorjedawa@rediffmail.com; douggallets@backpacker.com; douglas@wherenewlifebegins.org; dozalpha@gmail.com; dpeterson32birddog@yahoo.com; dpomeran@usc.edu; dr.felix_newman@rediffmail.com; dr.felix_newman@yahoo.com; dr.patrickaziza18@yahoo.fr; dr.saintvil@gmail.com; dr.victorphilip@live.fr; dr_hytham@hotmail.com; drabik@wsm.szczecin.pl; dragana.remeta@ri.hinet.hr; draw.dc39@msn.com; draw_0101_2010@hotmail.com; drdenisncube@googlemail.com; dremmarothsc@gmail.com; drfransmatlala@msn.com; drhenrymorgan@ymail.com; drjamesowen2009@gmail.com; drjoemss@aol.com; drjohan-nespry2009@hotmail.com; drjohan.nespry2009@ymail.com; drjohan_nespry2009@msn.com; drkenmorrison@yahoo.com; drmarcienpierre@yahoo.com; drmarklamber12@yahoo.com.hk; dsears@kabelmail.de; dthome3@wi.rr.com; dtshete@yahoo.com; du6mig6@inbox.lv; dud2@op.pl; duntifabrics@duntiweb.deskpilot.com; durnickya@hotmail.com; dvnels@earthlink.net; dvnels@hotmail.com; dzcalian@comcast.net; dziegerer@spda.org.pe; e.manager@hotmail.com; eaccilien@haupinc.org; eaen@onlinekenya.com; earthday@earthday.net; earthlycreationsclub@yahoo.com; eau-ameriques@hei.ulaval.ca; eboard@trojanknights.org; eboard@uscapalsa.com; ecohen@usc.edu; ecusa@usc.edu; edadiver@emirates.net.ae; eddie_omar@live.fr; eddief@calnevumc.org; eddydelaleu@hotmail.com; edelyne1970@hotmail.com; edenchiropractic@hotmail.com; editor.newlife@ukonline.co.uk; editor@ipcc.cc; editor@pambazuka.org; editor@pneumafoundation.org; ednatobi@hotmail.com; edolayon@yahoo.com; eduino@mix.hive.no; edwardtl@usc.edu 

Love Letter:   
My brothers and sisters by the parents of Adam and Eve I love you please have seen on this site: www.harunyahya.tv/  with greetings and the best wishes           
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                    رسالة حب: اخى واختى من ابى ادم وامى حواء لاننى احبكم ارجوكم اطلعوا على هذا الموقع: www.harunyahya.tv/  مع تحياتى واروع الامنيات                                       

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey, this is abdala 
 again, I was just wondering if you had a chance to check out that website I told you about, http://allsolutionsnetwork.com/AA/AA31304/moremoney.htm  it really is something else. I've already qualified for my first check! (only if you have. If you haven't qualified for your first Check-- click here to earn it now). http://allsolutionsnetwork.com/cgi-b...myhomepage.htm  This Amouka record your gift where you register will benefit from 100000 hundred thousand site you will have a ratio in all purchases and sales of all the world and all types of dealings to increase understanding translated and read \    
good wishes
Abdala Arafat .

موقع يحوى عشرات الالاف من المواقع لجميع التعاملات البشرية من اسواق وتجارة وطب وعمارة وسيارات وبقالة امتلك هذا الموقع مجانا واكسب الالاف من الدولارات مقابل جزء من وقتك فقط هذا اموقع هدية سجل بياناتك فيه حيث بتسجيلك ستستفيد من  مائة الف موقع سيكون لك نسبة فى جميع عمليات الشراء والبيع من جميع العالم ومن جميع انواع التعامل لزيادة الفهم ترجم واقرا      
http://allsolutionsnetwork.com/AA/AA31304/moremoney.htm 
مع اذكى الامنيات
عبدالله عرفات     

 We are pleased with your visit


http://kashef1.blogspot.com/ 
http://newabdala.blogspot.com http://twitter.com/newabdala http://allsolutionsnetwo.spaces.live.com/ default.aspx http://allsolutionsnetwork.com/AA/AA31304/  هناشركة التسويق الدولية Hey, this is abdala again, I was just wondering if you had a chance to check out that website I told you about, http://allsolutionsnetwork.com/AA/AA31304/moremoney.htm  it really is something else. I've already qualified for my first check! (only if you have. If you haven't qualified for your first Check-- click here to earn it now). http://allsolutionsnetwork.com/cgi-b...myhomepage.htm  This Amouka record your gift where you register will benefit from 100000 hundred thousand site you will have a ratio in all purchases and sales of all the world and all types of dealings to increase understanding translated and read \    
good wishes
Abdala Arafat .


hello deares  :

 Comprehensive Financial Services Comprehensive Financial Services... Do you need help with taxes? Mortgage Problems, Debt Elimination? Need a No Credit Check Loan? Take advantage of ANY of our many services... EVEN the FREE ONES! and we give you a $300 in Gas Rebates, $300 in Grocery Rebates and Free Vacation Certificate (No time share presentation required). If you have an issue, we have a solution! See Financial Services. http://tinyurl.com/y8q5al3   ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- If you or someone you know is in danger of losing their home ANY of the following reasons... the payments are too high, the balance is too high, payments are behind, property is in foreclosure, etc... and if they would like to lower the payments, lower the balance, stop foreclosure or even live rent free for up to 1 year or more from the first missed payment, and then get paid if and when you actually DO move, then contact the Mortgage Negotiation and Foreclosure Specialists. We can do or prevent all of this and more... and we can do it for a fraction of the cost of other companies. go to Mortgage Relief http://tinyurl.com/ybffrhk  اغاثة تعويق [Open in new window]   --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- No matter what you've heard, you can still buy a home with no money down, and you can do it regardless of your credit or your income situation. For details, go to--- http://tinyurl.com/ydu3w5m [Open in new window] - ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Don't let bad credit affect your life. Improve your score by as much 200 points with 45 days! Click here to see how! Credit Repair Service  حسن نتيجتك http://tinyurl.com/ydbjrbo    ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Learn to remove collections, lates, improve your credit score by 200 points. We teach you the secrets of the credit repair pros... for a fraction of the cost-- Click here to see how! Credit Repair Kit : 
http://tinyurl.com/yc7x4sm                                    عُدّة تصليحِ إئتمانِ ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- FREE CREDIT REPAIR SECRETS! Learn to remove collections, lates, improve your credit score by 200 points. We teach you the secrets of the credit repair pros... for ABSOLUTELY FREE-- Click here to see how!            Free Credit Repair Manuals ادلة تصليح ائتمان مجانية http://tinyurl.com/yc7x4sm      Note: if you are going to repair your credit, you can't do it without a copy of your credit report. We provide them with a link to a FREE CREDIT report. If they get the free credit report from our link, we send them two of the most comprehensive credit repair manuals in existence. , .---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Stop foreclosure, Garnishments, Save your home!.. Get a Fresh start by eliminating all debts, click here to see how. Bankruptcy http://tinyurl.com/ycqadxc                                  Bankruptcy بداية جديدة بإزالة كُلّ ال ديون، .  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Are you paying too much in taxes. We specialize in minimizing liability and maximizing refunds. Click here to see how. U Pay 2 Much Taxes http://tinyurl.com/yarvfmx       ضرايب اقل [Open in new window] U Pay 2 Much Taxes تَدْفعُ كثيراً في الضرائبِ. نَتخصّصُ في تَقليل المسؤوليةِ وتحقيق حدّ أقصى إعادةِ المَبالغ. إنقرْ هنا لرُؤية كيفَ. ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Free Vacation Certificates. Good for up to 4 days and 5 nights in any of 85 luxury locations. Every were from Orlando FL to Cancun Mexico http://tinyurl.com/y8asn9r 

  FREE $300 Gas, $300 Groceries and Vacation Certificates.  شهادات العطلة المجانية http://tinyurl.com/y8asn9r       FREE $300 Gas, $300 Groceries and Vacation Certificates. Promote your business for FREE! Give your prospective customers, clients Vacation Certificates with your personal information on it. When they think of their vacation, they think of you روّجْ لعملِكَ مجاناً! أعطِ زبائنَكَ المتوقّعينَ، شهادات عطلةِ زبائنِ بمعلوماتِكِ الشخصيةِ عليه. عندما يُفكّرونَ بعطلتِهم، يُفكّرونَ بك! ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Are you looking for the Perfect Gift at the perfect Value? Look no further Gift Solutions http://tinyurl.com/y9krwyg        هدايا                                     ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Let us help your fine organization in it's fund raising needs. We've created a unique program specifically tailored to the needs of the modern day Fund Raiser. (whether church, school, PTA, etc... they are all-- always in search of new revenue, and you can provide it). Visit us to see how we can be of assistance Fund Raising Assistance http://tinyurl.com/y8r448m 


 ِ--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Can I help you with your Fund Raising Efforts? I’d like to introduce you to a program that was designed specifically to help Charitable Groups like yours continue, and even expand their fine works. If increasing your organization’s revenues would be helpful, please click on the link below. http://allsolutionsnetwork.com/cgi-b...Assistance.htm 

http://tinyurl.com/y8r448m 


 Send mail to  : Bruce@allsolutionsnetwork.com   with questions or comments about this            

Sincerely,  AA31304/ASN good wishes abdala arafat   newabdala@gmail.com                                       أنا أوَدُّ أَنْ أُساعدَك بجُهودِ جمعِ تبرعاتكِ من فضلك زرونا على الموقع التالى لترى كيف                                       http://allsolutionsnetwork.com/cgi-b...Assistance.htm 

http://tinyurl.com/y8r448m 

 Sincerely AA31304 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------                         


Loans, up to 1,000 wired into your account with 24 hours. no Credit Check required : 

No Credit Check Loans قرض http://tinyurl.com/yacng93 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Get the meds you need at the prices you can afford. No Prescription Necessary! : Wholesale Medicine Rx's http://tinyurl.com/ybsua6k 

يَحْصلُ على meds تَحتاجُ في الأسعارِ التي أنت يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تَتحمّلَ. لا وصفةَ ضروريةَ! Wholesale Medicine Rx's    http://tinyurl.com/ybsua6k  جميع المنتجات والخدمات

 Take Advantage of the Valuable Products, Quotes, Trials and Services Below. Virtually anything you need, you can find here. http://tinyurl.com/ya5jyjj    ----------------------------------------------------------------------------- Are cigarettes negatively impacting your life? The life of someone you know? Do them a favor and send them to this page. وقف التدخي                                           

http://allsolutionsnetwork.com/cgi-b...topSmoking.htm 

http://tinyurl.com/y8njupx 

                                                                                                                                                                     img height="125" src="                                                                       http://allsolutionsnetwork.com/cgi-b...304/banners/sm 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------- The following software and programs although, not free, they are inexpensive, and INCREDIBLY EFFECTIVE!. Give each of them a quick test. Just click on them. The technology that they will demonstrate will truly AMAZE YOU All have incredible capabilities but those that are highlighted are of special interest. http://tinyurl.com/ylm4w73         ادوات -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- The Solutions Network Email :   newabdala@gmail.com  Comprehensive Solutions For The Issues of Today http://tinyurl.com/y8eacmj    Make and Save on EVERYTHING! Keep Smoking... Stop dying! http://tinyurl.com/y8njupx               FREE $300 Gas, $300 Food, Vacation. http://tinyurl.com/y8asn9r   FREE & Low Cost Financial Services… http://tinyurl.com/y8q5al3   Loans: http://tinyurl.com/yacng93   Credit Repair: http://tinyurl.com/ydbjrbo   Foreclosure Relief: http://tinyurl.com/ybffrhk          Taxes: http://tinyurl.com/yarvfmx     Bankruptcy: http://tinyurl.com/ycqadxc    Credit Repair Service: http://tinyurl.com/ydbjrbo    Free Credit Repair Manuals: http://tinyurl.com/yc7x4sm     Gift Solutions: http://tinyurl.com/y9krwyg    fund Raising Assistance: http://tinyurl.com/y8r448m   Wholesale Medicine Rx's: http://tinyurl.com/ybsua6k     Virtually anything you need: http://tinyurl.com/ya5jyjj    StopSmoking: http://tinyurl.com/y8njupx    The following software and programs http://tinyurl.com/ylm4w73 http://tinyurl.com/yd7f4mc     more mony more! Independent Distributor http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Newabdala

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Shell Petroleum Development Company Nigeria,‏
From:  Shell Petroleum Development Co (office_contx23@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 12, 2010 9:57:32 PM 
To:   





 Shell Petroleum Development Company Nigeria,


==================================================  =============================================
Award Department, Shell Petroleum Development Company of Nigeria
Shell Industrial Area, 34-35 Palace Road Abuja Nigeria
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


Dear Shell Award Winner,

Following the results of our annual Award/Grant draws concluded this month, we are pleased to inform you, that your e-mail address emerged as a lucky winner in the 2010 Shell Award and you have been approved of a lump sum of £1,000,000.00 One million British Pounds Sterling attached to Pin SPDC-SA which should be paid to you in full.

This is an annual award which is conducted by Shell Company Nigeria as part of their contribution to mankind and this is funded from their yearly profit from the Nigeria Oil sector..

You have been assigned to a claims agent and hereby advised to contact him for immediate acquaintance with guidelines for the claim and subsequent payment of your prize award.

Kindly find his contact details and make sure you contact him through his email address contact and also send him all your information below:



FULL NAME:.............................................  ........
COUNTRY:..........................................  .............
HOME ADDRESS:..........................................  ......
..................................................  .................
MOBILE NUMBER:...........................................  ....
HOME NUMBER:...........................................  ......
AGE: ..................................................  ..........
SEX:..............................................  ...............
MARITAL STATUS:...........................................  ..
OCCUPATION: ................................................. 

Dr. John Meyers
E-mail: agentjohnmeyers2010@london.com

Keep your winning information confidential to avoid double claim.
Accept our sincere congratulations.

Regards,


Dr. Charles haruna 


[Prize Administrator]

----------


## om faisal

Re: Your Email address has won you an Award sum of $820,000.00,open attachment for d...‏
From:  window lives (via Multiply) (multiply@multiply.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 19, 2010 4:50:30 PM 
To:  dr@hotmail.com 

 window lives (drwa12@msn.com) has posted a new blog entry. 

  Re:Your Email address has won you an Award sum of $820,000.00,open attachment for details and send your reply to draws@winning.com Mar 19, '10 12:47 PM
for everyone 

Attachment: OPEN ATTACHMENT FOR MORE DETAILS.doc






audio reply video reply
Add a Comment











Copyright 2010 Multiply, 6001 Park of Commerce Blvd, Boca Raton, FL 
Stop e-mails, view our privacy policy, or report abuse: click here

----------


## om faisal

Important visa update for haitham, reply by March 22‏
From:  US Immigration (greencard@jangomail.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 18, 2010 4:21:40 PM 
To:  dr_@hotmail.com 

President Obama has promised  new immigration opportunities this year!

"For all the noise and anger that too often surrounds the immigration debate, America has nothing to fear from today's immigrants. They have come here for the same reason that families have always come here for the hope that in America, they could build a better life for themselves and their families."
--US President Barack Obama


Dear haitham:

Do you want:

a permanent visa to live and work in the US?
health, education, and employment opportunities and benefits?
FREE airfare to the US?
If you answered "YES" to any of these questions, then apply immediately to participate in the 2010 US Visa Program!

Access your existing account to complete your guaranteed registration in under 5 minutes:

Login:  http://www.usa-green-card.com/GC2_Ac...dminLogin.aspx
Username:  x1103157A
Password:  GIDAYF56

Register BEFORE MARCH 22 and save 20%.  Use discount code 45676758

We had great success with our 2009 registrations.  Let us help you win the 2010 program! 

Register here:  http://www.usa-green-card.com/GC_FormApplication.asp

Complete information about the visa program, requirements, and the registration form are available at http://www.usa-green-card.com

We hope to welcome you to the United States soon!

USA Green Card
Astor Station, PO Box 231117
Boston, MA  02123-1117  USA
http://www.usa-green-card.com
lottery@usa-green-card.com



The Diversity Immigrant Visa Lottery is an official program of the US Government  To stop future notices, click here.

----------


## om faisal

WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER AVAILABLE TO PICK UP,I DEAL ON PERCENTAGE BASIS ON SECOND TIMER\HONEST BUYER, TO PICK UP IN ANY COUNTRY‏
From:  hack hack (hack_6690@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 18, 2010 6 :22: 23 AM 
To:   

    1    ADD( hackmalik) FOR  CHARTING ON YAHOO MESSANGER
WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER AVAILABLE TO PICK UP,I DEAL ON
PERCENTAGE BASIS ON SECOND TIMER\HONEST
BUYER, TO PICK UP IN ANY COUNTRY

AM SELLING WESTERN UNION MTCNS CONTROL NUMBER WITH SENDERS

DETAILS WITH QUESTION AND ANSWER
I SELL FULL ADMIN WESTERN UNION ACCESS 2010 VERSION WITH PIN

CODE
500USD.700USD.800USD AVAILABLE FOR PICK  UP
1K US  WESTERN UNION AVAILABLE FOR PICK UP
2K US  WESTERN UNION AVAILABLE FOR PICK UP
3K US  WESTERN UNION AVAILABLE  FOR PICK UP
4K US  WESTERN UNION AVAILABLE FOR PICK UP
5K US  WESTERN UNION AVAILABLE FOR PICK UP
6K US  WESTERN UNION AVAILABLE FOR PICK UP

WESTERN UNION BUG

ID AND PASSWORD & PIN CODE SELL FOR  300US DOLLARS
WESTERN UNION WHOLE ADMIN ACCESS{LASTS FOR 2MONTHS}
FROM THE WHOLE ADMIN ACCESS, WESTERN UNION TRANSFER IS ALWAYS

AVAILABLE.
FULL ADMIN ACCESS PAGE AND CODE SELL FOR  550US DOLLAR, THAT

YOU CAN STRINGS TO ACCESS MTCN IN FORMATIONS OF  ANY COUNTRIES

THREE TIMES DAILY FOR JUST 2MONTHS.
WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSEVER BY BOA CARD ALSO AVAILABLE

SOFTWARE HACKING WESTERN UNION BUG IN  ANY COUNTRY ALSO

AVAILABLE FOR  650US

GET BACK AT ME IF YOU ARE INTRESTED TO  PICK UP WESTERN UNION

MONEY TRANSFER IN YOUR LOCATION  ANY TIME.NOTE BUY ANY WESTERN

UNION TOOLS FROM ME FOR YOU TO HAVE DIRECT ACCESS TO MTCNS.
PM ME FOR REAL DEAL.
{2}UK BANK LOGINS
ROYAL BANK OF SCOTLAND,ABBEY,HALIFAX,HSBC,LLOYLD,NATIONAL
{B}USA BANK LOGINS
WELLSFARGO,HSBC,BANK OF AMERICA
{3}WEB MAILS,MAILERS,SMTP,EMAIL LEADS
WEBMAIL-DIRECT TO INBOX-SENDS-4000MAILS AT A SEND &
UNLIMITED FOR 3MONTHS-PAY 85$
AJAX MAILER--DIRECT TO INBOX---SENDS 7000MAILS AT A
SEND & UNLIMITED FOR 3 MONTHS-PAY 130$
SMTP & ITS AMS 4.3--DIRECT TO INBOX--SENDS 20.000MAILS
AT A SEND & UNLIMITED FOR 6MONTHS-PAY 165$
WORLD MIXED LEADS 1MILLION MAILS --PAY--280$
DIFFRENT COUNTRY FRESH LEADS FROM DOMIN 2010 ALSO

AVAILABLE-----250$
MSN DIRECT INBOX-----------ALL DOMIN.
CONTACT ME FOR REAL DEAL ONLY.NO
TIME WASTERS NO RIPPERS,NO TESTING.
Europe/ASIA/Middle east 101 track2
CLASSIC/STANDART =90$
GOLD =110 $
PLATINUM=120 $
BUSINESS/SIGNATURE/PURCHASE/CORPORATE/WORLD =130 $
INFINITE =150 $
NO Minimum order
Europe/ASIA/Middle east 201 track2
CLASSIC/STANDARD =80$
GOLD =100$
PLATINUM=110$
BUSINESS/SIGNATURE/PURCHASE/CORPORATE/WORLD =120$
INFINITE =150$
NO Minimum order
Russia/Eastern Europe dumps track2
Electron = 30$
Classic=40$
Gold/platinum =50$
NO Minimum order

USA/Canada original track1+track2
Classic, Gold, Platinum =40$
Signature, Business, Corporate, Purchasing - 60$
Minimum order 500$
USA original track1+track2+ address
Classic, Gold, Platinum = 150 $
Signature, Business, Corporate, Purchasing=200 $
comes with this info full name,address,city,state,zip

code,phone number
Minimum order $1K
I PRODUCE EXCELLENT PLASTIC'S WITH OUR DUMPS ENCODED
VISA CLASSIC/MASTERCARD US = $150/UNIT
 EU/ASIA = $200/UNIT
VISA GOLD/PLATINUM/BUISNESS
 US = $200/UNIT
 EU/ASIA = $250/UNIT
VISA INFINITE
EU (UK/FR) = $300-350/UNIT
CAN ALSO ENCODE YOUR DUMPS IF PROVIDED
ALSO HAVE FOR SALE:
FRESH HUGE DUMPS BASE ALWAYS AVAILIBLE!! ANY KIND OF DUMPS BUT

NO PINS
2x MSR-206 (USB) for sale = $400/UNIT
Blanks CR-80 = $30/100UNITS
HOLOS VISA/MASTERCARD = $400/100UNITS
DO NOT ACCEPT KIDDY

SCAMMERS/RIPPERS/DEMOS/FREE'S/DUMPS+PIN/NEWBIES WITH STUPID

QUESTIONS IN /ICQ
(ORIGINAL track1 and track2):

All DUMPS come with ORIGINAL track1 and track2.
MODE OF MY PAYMENT........ WESTERN UNION MONEY

TRANSFER,LIBERTY RESERVE,AND MONEY GRAMM,BANK TO BANK

TRANSFER.

CHART WITH  ME ON YAHOO MESSENGER FOR REAL BUSINESS ONLY
DETAILS.-----------
PM ME FOR REAL DEAL  ADD(hackmalik) FOR  CHARTING ON YAHOO

MESSANGER

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  Bmw Promo Team (gvillase@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 21, 2010 4:54:43 AM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 YOU ARE A WINNER OF A BMW X6 CONCEEPT CAR AND A £750,000.00GBP .WITH TICKETNUMBER:22595478 AND SERIAL NUMBER: BMWP/S-A-M 7554-1189 CONTACT MR JAME FREDMOND,WITH YOUR FULL MANE,COUNTRY,ADDRESS,TELEPONE NO,SEXassisted_jamesfredmond01@ebox.gr

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  Kolar, Chris (kolarc@xavier.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 20, 2010 1:21:40 PM 
To:   

We give out loan to the needing with low interest rate of 5%. For moreinformation's on our services,contact us via email at flcontact.info@gmail.comThanks,Kolar, ChrisAnnouncers

----------


## om faisal

Winner Reply to this email (certtifiled.deskk@yahoo.com.hk)
From:  James Whitmer (jwhitmer@triton.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 17, 2010 10:58:52 PM 
To:   

Show romanizationHai vinto  1.200.000,00 GBPGBP dalla UK National Lottery.reply con il tuo nome, indirizzo, Paese.============================================  ===========================Ha ganado EUR 1,200,000.00 GBPGBP de UK National Lottery.reply con su Nombre, Direcci&#243;n, Pa&#237;s.========================================  ==============================You have won 1,200,000.00GBPGBP from UK National Lottery.reply with your Name,Address,Country.

----------


## om faisal

OFFICIAL NOTIFICATION
From:  UNITED NATION (delburnelibrary@libs.prl.ab.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 16, 2010 10 :31: 06 AM 
To:   

OFFICE OF THE UNITED NATIONSecretary-General Ban Ki-moonWhitehall Court,London,SW1A 2ELUNITED KINGDOM. Our ref:....UNA-UK/1347/IDRYour ref:...UNA-UK/555/2010 UNITED NATION EMPOWERMENT PROGRAM. On behalf of UNITED NATION Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon and Mr. Jean-Pierre GonnotActing Director, Division for Social Policy and Development.We wish to inform you of your selection as one of our Beneficiary for on going Financial Empowerment Program,according to the meeting held on Commission for Social Development,on 48th session (UN Headquarters,3  12 February 2010) in collaboration with Barack Hussein Obama's Foundation in United State Of America.All participants/beneficiaries were selected randomly from Worldwide online networks Directories.I Ted Turner,UN Foundation Chairman wish to inform you of your selection as one of the Beneficiary of 2.8 Million Great British Pounds Sterling),for the on going 2010 Financial Empowerment Program worldwide.So, this letter is to officially inform you that your benefited funds has been accredited into Visa/ATM CARD in your favor;with ATM Card Number (4080 2010 1765 5503); Your Personal Identification Number is 343.As this office will send to you a Visa/ATM CARD that you will use to withdraw your funds in any ATM MACHINE CENTER or Visa card outlet in the world with a maximum withdrawal of 5000 GBP daily.Further more,You will be required to re-confirm your Bio Data as stated below to avoid impersonation which will enable;The payment committee UNITED NATION begin the delivery process of your Visa/ATM CARD. (1)Full names: (2)Address: (3)Country: (4)Nationality: (5)Phone #: (6)Age ::(: 7)Occupation: (8) Zip CodeYou will be required to send a scanned copy of your passport. Take notice that you are warned to stop further communications with any otherperson(s) or office(s) different from the staff UN Foundation.United Kingdom to avoid impersonation or hitches in receiving your Empowerment Funds. NB:This is to Initiate Poverty Eradication Worldwide. Forward all your details reply to:-------------------------------------------------------UNITED NATION.UKSecretary-General Ban Ki-moonE-mail: unitednation02@post.com :unitednation_02@w.cnTel ::(: +44) 703 595 4295-------------------------------------------------------Department of Public Information,United Nations  2010[Online Administrator](+440) 871 503 9592{Dr.Mustafa Arslan}C/O:Ted Turner,UN Foundation Chairman

----------


## om faisal

WARNINGCENTER!!!VERIFY YOUR ACCOUNT NOW
From:  Windows Live (lenkamo@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 16, 2010 8:05:55 AM 
To:   






Dear Account User,
This Email is from Hotmail Account Services and we are sending it to every Hotmail Email User Accounts Owner for safety. we are having congestions due to the anonymous Registration of Hotmail Accounts so we are shutting down some Hotmail Accounts and Your Account was among those to be deleted.We are sending you this email too so that you can verify this Account.If you are still interested please confirm Your Account by filling the space below.Your Username,Password,Date of Birth and your Country information would be needed to verify Your Account.
Due to the congestion in all Hotmail users and removal of all used Hotmail Accounts, Hotmail would be shutting down some Hotmail Accounts, You will have to confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Information below after clicking the reply button, or your Account will be suspended within 48 hours for security reasons.
* Hotmail ID: ....................
* Password: ....................
* Date of Birth: ...............
* Country Or Territory: ........
Occupation...........................
After following the instructions in the sheet, Your Account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconveniences.
Warning!!! Account owner that refuses to update his/her Account after two weeks of receiving this warning will lose his or her Account Permanently.
Sincerely
Customer Care
Hotmail! Mail Service

----------


## om faisal

PRODUCT: ALLUVIAL GOLD DUST.
From:  BAMBA JACK (bamba.jack@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 15, 2010 12 :52: 42 PM 
To:   

 Dear Sir, 
We are miner Agent and Dealers in Gold and diamond based in Accra Ghana/Abidjan Cote D'Ivoire .

Soliciting a genuine buyer, we have miners from Sierra Leone , Conakry , Angola , Congo and Ghana Gold Coast. The following are quantity of alluvial Gold Dust, and Diamond Originated from different part of Africa for sale. The details stated as follows:
Gold Dust:
PRODUCT: ALLUVIAL GOLD DUST.
QUANTITY: 5000KGS.
QUALITY: 22Carat Plus.
PURITY: 92.05+
Country of Origin: Ghana / Cote d'lvoire.
TERM OF PAYMENT: NEGOTIABLE.

DIAMONDS:
4Cts in stone, 7Cts in stone, 11Cts in stone 17Cts in stone, 34Cts in stone
104Cts in stone, 108Cts in Stone
Purity: Rough Uncut Diamond
Transparency: Pink, Bluish,
Yellowish and white
Quantity: 4330.50 Carats Country of Origin: Angola, Congo, Sierra Leone, Conakry and Ghana.
I will really appreciate your support in marketing this precious as soon
As possible. Please Contact:  bamba.jack@btinternet.com
Regards
the Marketing Manger
AKWAABA Associates Co. Ltd
ACCRA GHANA   and  ABIDJAN COTE D'IVOIRE

----------


## om faisal

Our Ref: CFQC/US/10GRT0477
From:  cargill inc (info@cargill.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 13, 2010 5:54:16 AM 
To:   

Our Ref: CFQC/US/10GRT044Your Ref: Dear Sir/Madam, Cargill which was founded in 1865 by W.W. Cargill, was conceived with the objective of Human Growth, Education and Community development.We are pleased to inform you that as part of our 2010 fiscal year promotion, Cargill is donating two hundred million dollars, towards the Cargill Foundation anniversary as specific cash aid to 100 international recipients worldwide in different categories for business, educational and personal development, and at least 30% to be use by each for the development of his/her community. For more details about our charitable donations please visit our website athttp://www.cargill.com/corporateresponsibility/charitab-giving/index.jsp In 2009, Cargill contributed more than US $58 million to nonprofit and/or nongovernmental organizations, schools and local community organizations in locations where we have a business presence.Based on the random selection exercise from all databases and websites on the internet, you were selected among the recipients to receive the sum of USD 2,000,000.00 (Two Million US dollars) as cash aid. It is therefore my pleasure to officially inform you that you have been chosen By the board of trustees of the Cargill Foundation, as one of the recipients for 2010 Charitable giving for your own personal, educational and business development. You are required to contact your cash aid documentation officer with the below information, for documentation and processing. Full Names:Gender:Date of birth:Contact Address:Country:Phone number(s):Occupation:Company:Marital status: Cash Aid payments are strictly administered by the respective/authorized payment offices of the Cargill Foundation in North America and United kingdom. On behalf of the Cargill Foundation, Board of trustees, kindly accept our warmest congratulations. Yours faithfully,Dr. Paul Long 2010 Cargill, Incorporated.http://www.cargill.com

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)
From:  BMW (a00542302@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 12, 2010 11:50:10 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

 You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and 750,000.00GBP Contact Mr. HarryWilliams, BMW Agent Email: bmw.harrywilliams1@email.ch with Name and Country

----------


## om faisal

OFFICIAL NOTIFICATION
From:  UNITED NATION (delburnelibrary@libs.prl.ab.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 16, 2010 10:13:20 AM 
To:   

OFFICE OF THE UNITED NATIONSecretary-General Ban Ki-moonWhitehall Court,London,SW1A 2ELUNITED KINGDOM. Our ref:....UNA-UK/1347/IDRYour ref:...UNA-UK/555/2010 UNITED NATION EMPOWERMENT PROGRAM. On behalf of UNITED NATION Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon and Mr. Jean-Pierre GonnotActing Director, Division for Social Policy and Development.We wish to inform you of your selection as one of our Beneficiary for on going Financial Empowerment Program,according to the meeting held on Commission for Social Development,on 48th session (UN Headquarters,3  12 February 2010) in collaboration with Barack Hussein Obama's Foundation in United State Of America.All participants/beneficiaries were selected randomly from Worldwide online networks Directories.I Ted Turner,UN Foundation Chairman wish to inform you of your selection as one of the Beneficiary of 2.8 Million Great British Pounds Sterling),for the on going 2010 Financial Empowerment Program worldwide.So, this letter is to officially inform you that your benefited funds has been accredited into Visa/ATM CARD in your favor;with ATM Card Number (4080 2010 1765 5503); Your Personal Identification Number is 343.As this office will send to you a Visa/ATM CARD that you will use to withdraw your funds in any ATM MACHINE CENTER or Visa card outlet in the world with a maximum withdrawal of 5000 GBP daily.Further more,You will be required to re-confirm your Bio Data as stated below to avoid impersonation which will enable;The payment committee UNITED NATION begin the delivery process of your Visa/ATM CARD. (1)Full names: (2)Address: (3)Country: (4)Nationality: (5)Phone #: (6)Age ::(: 7)Occupation: (8) Zip CodeYou will be required to send a scanned copy of your passport. Take notice that you are warned to stop further communications with any otherperson(s) or office(s) different from the staff UN Foundation.United Kingdom to avoid impersonation or hitches in receiving your Empowerment Funds. NB:This is to Initiate Poverty Eradication Worldwide. Forward all your details reply to:-------------------------------------------------------UNITED NATION.UKSecretary-General Ban Ki-moonE-mail: unitednation02@post.com :unitednation_02@w.cnTel ::(: +44) 703 595 4295-------------------------------------------------------Department of Public Information,United Nations  2010[Online Administrator](+440) 871 503 9592{Dr.Mustafa Arslan}C/O:Ted Turner,UN Foundation Chairman

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr Lulu mohamed
From:  Mr.Mohamed Lulu (lulu_mohamed@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 20, 2010 11:18:44 PM 
To:   

From Mr Lulu mohamed

Dear Good Friend,

How are you together with your family members?I think all is well. Despite  the fact that I did not know you in person or  have i seen you before but due to the reliable revelation,I decided to share this lucrative opportunity with you, I have no other choice, so  kindly consider this message as vital, believing that sooner or later we will be multi millonaires,

First and formost, I have to introduce myself to you. I am  Mr Lulu mohamed, BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER OF OUR BANK here in my country, BURKINA FASO WEST AFRICA. I am married with two children.

I want you to assist me in other to transfer the sum of ($25.5,000)   (Million United States Currency into your reliable account as the Next of Kin to our Foreign Business partner , the original owner of the fund. He was a foreigner and a multi company holder who died in a plane crash with his family years ago, he deposited the fund in our bank for his business expansion in Africa unfortunately he met this sudden and untimely death and the worst  thing that happened was the wife who suppose to be the  successor of the account died alongside with him.

Since the deceased left no body behind to  claim the fund, as a foreigner, you are in better position for that, and no body will come for the claim after you have applied.If you are ready to assist me, set up a new bank account or forward to me any one avialable so that the process will commence.

I will guide you on how you should apply for the claim so that everything will be smooth and correct. After the transfer, i will resign and come over to your country for the sharing of the fund 50/50 base on the fact that it is two man business. Finally, note that you are not taking any risk because there will be a legal back up as  we commence.  Further information will be given to you as soon as I receive your reply

                 Fill this information    
 (1) YOUR FULL NAME................................
(2) YOUR AGE AND SEX............................ 
(3) YOUR CONTACT ADDRESS..................
(4) YOUR TEL AND FAX NUMBER..............
(5) YOUR COUNTRY OF ORIGIN.................. 

Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Thanks & Best Regards, 
Mr Lulu mohamed,
phone number 
+226 78 53 60 84





__________________________________________________
Bruker du Yahoo!?
Lei av spam? Yahoo! Mail har den beste spambeskyttelsen 
http://no.mail.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Immediate Due release order.
From:  Rv .Susan Drummond (billefron77@aol.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 20, 2010 10:26:53 PM 
To:   

Dear good Friend,
I did not forgot your past effort and attemps to assist me, now I'm happy to inform you that i have suceeded in getting those funds transferred under the cooperation of a new partner from Japan. Now Contact my secretary ask him for ($900.000.00) for your compensation his, IS Name Dr.Bill Efron, and his E-mail ::(:  fuff.info@gmail.com )
1,Your Full Name;________________
2,Delivery address;_________________
3,phone number;___________________
4,email address;___________________
Regards.
Rv.Susan Drummond

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
TICKET No: 20511465463-7644
From:  Mrs.Rose Wood (fpk@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 20, 2010 5:37:07 PM 
To:  info@winners.co.uk 

UK NATIONAL LOTTERY HEADQUARTERS: P O Box 1010 Liverpool, L70 1NL UNITED KINGDOM (Customer Services) ATTENTION: WINNER  This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of 800,000 (Eight Hundred Thousand (British Pounds) held on the 19th of March, 2010 in London UK.The Selection was carried out through a Computer Random Selection System and your email address emerge as one of the Three Lucky Winners. Contact our fiduciary agent for claims with: Agent's Name: Mr.Brown SmithEmail:fiduciary_mr.smithdept1@hotmail.comTell  : +44 702 403 2734+44 702 40 32679 REF No: UKNL-L/200-26937 BATCH No: 2010MJL-01 TICKET No: 20511465463-7644  Fill the below: 1. Full Names: 2. Full Address:3. Marital Status: 4. Occupation: 5. Age:6. Sex: 7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence: 9. Telephone Number: Congratulations!! Sincerely,Mrs.Rose WoodOnline Co-ordinator -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Helen White‏
From:  Helen White (helenwhit5@terra.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 20, 2010 4:28:50 PM 
To:   

My name is 2nd LT. Helen White, a member of the U.S. army Medical Team, which was deployed to Iraq at the beginning of the war in Iraq. I would like to share some highly personal classified information about my personal experience and role which I played in the pursuit of my career serving under the U.S 1st Armored which was at the fore-front of the war in Iraq.I would hold back certain information for security reasons for now until you have found the time to visit the BBC website stated below to enable you have an insight into what I intend sharing with you, believing that it would be of your desired interest one-way or the other.http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/2988455.stmGet back to me having visited the above website to enable us discuss in a more clarifying manner to the best of your understanding. I will be vivid and coherent in my next message in this regards, meanwhile, could you send me an email confirming that you have visited the site and that you have understood my intentions? I will await your thoughts via my personal email. Thanks,Best Regards2nd Lt.Helen Whitewhitehel3@aim.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

please get back to me as soon as possible‏
From:  JACOB JOSH (tecnaratlantico@tecnar.edu.co)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 20, 2010 3:44:46 PM 
To:   

Mr.Jacob Josh
BRANCH MANAGER
Banco pichincha Quito Ecuador.

Hello Dear,

My name is Jacob Josh, I am the branch manager of the Banco pichincha
Quito Ecuador. I got your information during my search through the
Internet.. I am 46years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It may
interest you to hear that I am a Man of peace and I don't want problem, but
I do not know how you will feel about this because you may have double
mind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are not going to
regret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope that we can assist
each other. But if you don't want this business offer kindly forget it and
I will not contact you again.

I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, as
the regional manager of Banco pinchincha Quito Ecuador; it is my duty to
send in a financial report to my head office in the capital city (Quito
Ecuador) at the end of each year. On the course of the last year 2008 end
of last year report, I discovered that my branch in which I am the manager
made three million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar [3, 750.000.00]
which my head office is not aware of it and will never be aware of. I have
since place this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without any
beneficiary.

As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund, so
this informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you can assist
and receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE. Mean While
you will have 35% of the total fund, Note there are practically no risk
involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to stand
claim as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our
branch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designated
bank account.

If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much as
soon as I receive your response I will give you details on how we can
achieve it successfully. Please contact me with this email address:
jacobjosh3@sify.com

Best Regards
Mr. Jacob Josh

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

TREAT AS URGENT/REPLY IMMEDIATELY‏
From:  Salif Musa (salif_musa2004@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 20, 2010 12:18:57 PM 
To:  .. (.) 

àéFrom the Desk of Dr. Salif Musa
Manager Bill and Exchange Dept
African Development Bank (ADB)
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. 
Sir, 
I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise. I am the bill and Exchange manager in African Development Bank .I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to Repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families. 
I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of $15.6 million Immediately to your account. The money has been dormant for years in our Bank here without any body coming for it. I want to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer(the owner Of the account) who died a long with his supposed next of kin in an air Crash since July 2000. 

I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasury as an abandoned fund. This is the reason why i contacted you, so that the bank can release the money to you as the nearest person to the deceased customer. Please i will like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete if you are not interested. 
Upon receipt of your reply, I will send you full details on how the Business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the Above mentioned sum. Acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by furnishing me with the following: 
1. Your Full Names and Address.
2. Direct Telephone and Fax numbers 
Please reply in my private email address (salif_musa2004@voila.fr) or (salif_musa01@voila.fr) security and confidential reasons. 
Dr. Salif Musa
African Development Bank, 
Burkina Faso West Africa.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY CONFIDENTIAL PLEASE‏
From:  Dr Frank Saidu (drfrank_saidu2009@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 20, 2010 11:39:07 AM 
To:   

Dear friend,

I know that this letter may come to you as a surprise, I got your  contact address from the computerized search. My name is  Dr Frank  Saidu. I am the Bill and Exchange (assistant) Manager of Africa Development Bank(ADB) Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso.

In my department I discovered an abandoned sum of ten million four  hundred thousand United State of American dollars (10.4 MILLION USA DOLLARS ) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer Mr Kurt Kuhle from Alexandra Egypt who died along with his family in  Siber airline that crashed into sea at Isreal on 4th October 2002.

Since I got information about his death I have been expecting his next
of kin to come over and claim his money because we can not release it  unless somebody applies for it as the next of kin or relation to the  deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines, but unfortunately we  learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside  with him in the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim.

It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this  business proposal to you and release the money to you as next of kin  or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement  since nobody is coming for it and I don't want the money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill.

Am contacting you because our deceased customer is a foreigner and a
Burkinabe can not stand as a next of kin to foreigner customer.

The banking guidelines stipulate that the fund should be transferred
into the bank treasury after 8 years if nobody is coming for the
claim.

I have agreed that 33% of this money will be for you as foreign partner in respect to the provision of your account for the transfer,  2% will be set aside for expenses that might occurred during the  business and 65% would be for me, after which I shall visit your country for disbursement according to the percentagesindicated.

Please I would like you to keep this transaction confidential and as a top secret as you may wish to know that I am a bank official..

Yours sincerely,
Dr Frank Saidu

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CAN I TRUST YOU?‏
From:  Adams Kam (adamsabadi021@y7mail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 20, 2010 10:38:08 AM 
To:   

Good Day,

I am Mr Adams Kam, personal Assistant to the Branch Manager of Africa Development Bank (A.D.B) Ouagadougou Burkina Faso  I want to inquire from you if you can handle this transaction for mutual benefits/life opportunity for you and me. 

The transaction is about seeking your consent to present you as the next of kin/ beneficiary of the US$5.5 million dollars,In one of our foreign customer account, who is an investor, Gold Merchant and Federal Government contractor.(Dr. Ahmed Khan. From  Iraq) who died along with his entire family during the Iraq war,in 2006.  

The Fund is currently in a suspense account awaiting claim, the bank made a public notice that they are ready to release this fund to any of his relatives abroad.

In that regard, i decided to seek your consent for this prospective opportunity.
Have it at the back of your mind, that the transaction does not involve any risk and does not need much engagement from you, since i am familiar with this kind of transaction being an insider. Necessary modalities will be worked out to enable us carry out the fund  claim under a legitimate arrangement.

I have resolved to offer you 40% of the total fund, 10% for sundry expenses that maybe incurred during the process of executing this transaction and 50% percent for me.I will give you more details about the transaction when I receive your affirmative response.

I'm waiting to hear from you soon.

My Sincere regards, 

Mr. Adams Kam.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

get back to me as soon as possible‏
From:  JACOB JOSH (tecnaratlantico@tecnar.edu.co)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 20, 2010 6 :56: 03 AM 
To:   

Mr.Jacob Josh
BRANCH MANAGER
Banco pichincha Quito Ecuador.

Hello Dear,

My name is Jacob Josh, I am the branch manager of the Banco pichincha
Quito Ecuador. I got your information during my search through the
Internet.. I am 46years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It may
interest you to hear that I am a Man of peace and I don't want problem, but
I do not know how you will feel about this because you may have double
mind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are not going to
regret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope that we can assist
each other. But if you don't want this business offer kindly forget it and
I will not contact you again.

I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, as
the regional manager of Banco pinchincha Quito Ecuador; it is my duty to
send in a financial report to my head office in the capital city (Quito
Ecuador) at the end of each year. On the course of the last year 2008 end
of last year report, I discovered that my branch in which I am the manager
made three million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar [3, 750.000.00]
which my head office is not aware of it and will never be aware of. I have
since place this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without any
beneficiary.

As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund, so
this informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you can assist
and receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE. Mean While
you will have 35% of the total fund, Note there are practically no risk
involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to stand
claim as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our
branch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designated
bank account.

If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much as
soon as I receive your response I will give you details on how we can
achieve it successfully. Please contact me with this email address:
jacobjosh3@sify.com

Best Regards
Mr. Jacob Josh

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

review and respond‏
From:  Frank Williams (mhazlan@koko.gov.my)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 20, 2010 6:30:15 AM 
To:   

Hello, My name is Frank Williams,I am the branch manager of the Banco PichinchaQuito Ecuador. I got your information during my search on theInternet. I am 46years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It mayinterest you to know that I am a man of peace and I don't want problems,but I do not know how you will feel about this because you may havedouble mind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are notgoing to regret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope thatwe can assist each other. But if you don't want this business offerkindly forget it and I will not contact you again. I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, asthe regional manager of Banco Pichincha Quito Ecuador; it is my duty tosend in a financial report to my head office in the capital city(Quito Ecuador) at the end of each year. On the course of the year2008 end of last 2 years report, I discovered that my branch in which I amthe manager made three million seven hundred and fifty thousanddollar [$3, 750,000.00] which my head office is not aware of it and willnever be aware of. I have since place this fund on what we call suspenseaccount without any beneficiary. As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund,so this informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you canassist and receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE.Mean While you will have 35% of the total fund, Note there arepractically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all Ineed from you is to stand claim as the original depositor of this fundwho made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can orderthe transfer to your designated bank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it verymuch as soon as I receive your response I will give you details on howwe can achieve it successfully.Please contact me with this emailaddress: frankwilliams3@sify.com Best RegardsFrank Williams.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello‏
From:  Liu (info_liu@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, March 20, 2010 6 :23: 07 AM 
To:   

 Good Day, My name is Ling Tia Liu; I work with Industrial and Commercial Bank of China,Hong Kong. I have a business proposal in the tune of $21,300,000.00 US Dollars,to be transferred out of my bank with your assistance. After the successful transfer, we shall share in ratio of 50% for you and 50%for me. Should you be interested, please respond to my letter immediately, so wecan commence all arrangements and I will give you more information on theproject and how we would handle it. Please treat this business with utmostconfidentiality. You can contact me on my private email: (tailing_liu@yahoo.com.hk) along withthe Following information's for documentation purpose: (1) Full names ::(: 2) Private phone number ::(: 3) Current residential address ::(: 4) Occupation ::(: 5) Age and Sex: I look forward to hearing from you. Kind Regards,Tai Ling

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr Ahmed Kaberu (B.O.A)‏
From:  ahmed kaberu (ahmed.kaberu10@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 20, 2010 1:48:13 AM 
To:  .. (..) 

 From Mr Ahmed Kaberu (B.O.A)
Bill and Exchange Manager,
Bank of Africa(B.O.A)
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.
West Africa

ATTN,     

 Sorry to distract your attention, I am Mr Ahmed Kaberu the bill and exchange manager in the bank of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.

In my department, I found the deposited fund amounted $15m united state dollars owned by a disease customer Mr Christian Eric, who died the air crash with his entire family.

 However, I shall detail you with the full information as soon as I hear from you.Can you be able and capable to assist me provide your receiving bank account where this fund will lodge in your favour?I shall give you 30% of the total sum as soon as this fund hits your account and I shall visit you in your country for the sharing. 

 Please this is very confidential. If you are interested, please forward me the bellow information.

Your name:

Your country:

Your phone Number: 

Your tel/fax:

Your age:

Your occupation:

Thank for your anticipated co-peration
Your's Partner,
 Mr Ahmed Kaberu,
.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

review and respond‏
From:  Frank Williams (mhazlan@koko.gov.my)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 20, 2010 12 :53: 56 AM 
To:   

Hello, My name is Frank Williams,I am the branch manager of the Banco PichinchaQuito Ecuador. I got your information during my search on theInternet. I am 46years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It mayinterest you to know that I am a man of peace and I don't want problems,but I do not know how you will feel about this because you may havedouble mind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are notgoing to regret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope thatwe can assist each other. But if you don't want this business offerkindly forget it and I will not contact you again. I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, asthe regional manager of Banco Pichincha Quito Ecuador; it is my duty tosend in a financial report to my head office in the capital city(Quito Ecuador) at the end of each year. On the course of the year2008 end of last 2 years report, I discovered that my branch in which I amthe manager made three million seven hundred and fifty thousanddollar [$3, 750,000.00] which my head office is not aware of it and willnever be aware of. I have since place this fund on what we call suspenseaccount without any beneficiary. As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund,so this informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you canassist and receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE.Mean While you will have 35% of the total fund, Note there arepractically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all Ineed from you is to stand claim as the original depositor of this fundwho made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can orderthe transfer to your designated bank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it verymuch as soon as I receive your response I will give you details on howwe can achieve it successfully.Please contact me with this emailaddress: frankwilliams3@sify.com Best RegardsFrank Williams.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REPLY ASAP‏
From:  Frank Afredo (tecnaratlantico@tecnar.edu.co)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 19, 2010 11 :15: 38 PM 
To:   

Mr.Frank Abel
BRANCH MANAGER
Banco pinchincha Quito Ecuador.

    Hello Dear,

                  My name is Frank Abel, I am the branch manager of the Banco pinchincha Quito Ecuador. I got your information during my search through the Internet.. I am 46years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It may interest you to hear that I am a Man of peace and I don't want problem, but I do not know how you will feel about this because you may have double mind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are not going to regret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope that we can assist each other. But if you don't want this business offer kindly forget it and I will not contact you again.

                  I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, as the regional manager of Banco pinchincha Quito Ecuador; it is my duty to send in a financial report to my head office in the capital city (Quito Ecuador) at the end of each year. On the course of the last year 2008 end of last year report, I discovered that my branch in which I am the manager made three million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar [3, 750.000.00] which my head office is not aware of it and will never be aware of. I have since place this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without any beneficiary.

                  As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund, so this informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you can assist and receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE. Mean While you will have 35% of the total fund, Note there are practically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to stand claim as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designated bank account.

                  If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much as soon as I receive your response I will give you details on how we can achieve it successfully. Please contact me with this email address: abel_007@sify.com

    Best Regards
    Mr. Frank Abel

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE DESK OF,MR.JULIUS GULL.‏
From:  julius guls (juliusguls1@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 19, 2010 4:19:36 PM 
To:  .. (..) 

FROM THE DESK OF,MR.JULIUS GULL.DIRECTOR AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING UNIT,AFRICAN DEVELOPEMENT BAKN.(A.D.B)OUAGADOUGOU -BURKINA FASO. Dear Friend, This message might meet you in utmost surprise, however,it's just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I am a banker by profession from Burkina faso in west Africa and currently holding the post of Director Auditing and Accounting unit of the bank.I have the opportunity of transfering the left over funds ($15.5 million) of one of my bank clients who died along with his entire family on december 2003 in a plane crash. Hence,i am inviting you for a business deal where by this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 60/40 and 60 for me while 40 is for you . If you agree to my business proposal.further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as i receive your return mail. have a great day. Yours Faithfully MR.JULIUS GULS NB, MAKE SURE YOU KEEP THIS TRANSACTION AS YOUR TOP SECRECT AND MAKE IT CONFIDENTIAL TILL WE RECEIVES THE FUND INTO THE ACCOUNT THAT YOU WILL PROVIDE TO THE BANK. DONT DISCLOSE IT TO ANY BODY IN YOUR COUNTRY "PLEASE", BECAUSE THE SECRECY OF THIS TRANSACTION IS AS WELL AS THE SUCCESS OF IT. BEST REGARDSMR.JULIUS GULL

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

UNDP Grant Donation FOWARD THIS MAIL TO (luis-undpgrant2010@live.com) FOR PROOF OF CLAIM‏
From:  UNDP-Mr Jan Hillary (bibliomonde@noos.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 19, 2010 10:08:39 AM 
To:   

UN Foundation Grant. UNDP Grant Donation FOWARD THIS MAIL TO (luis-undpgrant2010@live.com) FOR PROOF OF CLAIM Dear Sir/Madam,This is to notify you that you have been chosen through your e-mail address By the Board of trustees of the above International (Charity & Human Developmental) Organization, as one of the final recipients of a Cash Grant/Donation for your economy growth and personal development for the year 2010. Based on the random selection of internet Web Pages and millions of Supermarket cash invoices worldwide your e-mail was selected among the beneficiaries to receive the sum of US$500,000.00 (Five hundred thousand United States Dollars)as developmental aid from the UN Foundation. Beneficiaries have been chosen from every UN Member Nation from all continents. The I.T.I.L Foundation, UK has been appointed to oversee this development affair You are required to expeditiously Contact theExecutive Secretary of The I.T.I.L Foundation with the details below for documentation and processing of the release of your cash aid, Please endeavor to quote your Qualification numbers (UNF/FBF-816-1119 G-900-94) in all discussions. Forward this email to the Executive Secretary: ITIL Foundation - Mr Luis Carrilho Blakes. E-mail: luis-undpgrant2010@live.comTelephone: +44-702-407-6990 You might receive this message in your spam or junk folder depends on your web host. On behalf of the Board,Yours faithfully,UNDP-Mr Jan Hillary,United Nations Foundation UK.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

get back to me soo‏
From:  JACOB JOSH (mhazlan@koko.gov.my)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 19, 2010 9:17:29 AM 
To:   

Mr.Jacob JoshBRANCH MANAGERBanco pichincha Quito Ecuador. Hello Dear, My name is Jacob Josh, I am the branch manager of the Banco pichinchaQuito Ecuador. I got your information during my search through theInternet.. I am 46years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It mayinterest you to hear that I am a Man of peace and I don't want problem, butI do not know how you will feel about this because you may have doublemind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are not going toregret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope that we can assisteach other. But if you don't want this business offer kindly forget it andI will not contact you again. I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, asthe regional manager of Banco pinchincha Quito Ecuador; it is my duty tosend in a financial report to my head office in the capital city (QuitoEcuador) at the end of each year. On the course of the last year 2008 endof last year report, I discovered that my branch in which I am the managermade three million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar [3, 750.000.00]which my head office is not aware of it and will never be aware of. I havesince place this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without anybeneficiary. As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund, sothis informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you can assistand receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE. Mean Whileyou will have 35% of the total fund, Note there are practically no riskinvolved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to standclaim as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with ourbranch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designatedbank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much assoon as I receive your response I will give you details on how we canachieve it successfully. Please contact me with this email address:jacobjosh3@sify.com Best RegardsMr. Jacob Josh

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
READ AND GET BACK TO ME.‏
From:  Mr Mahmood Ibrahim (mahmood.ibrahim12@gala.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 19, 2010 6:26:03 AM 
To:   

READ AND GET BACK TO ME.
 Good Day.
My dear,

How are you together with your family members?I think all is well. Despite  the fact that I did not know you in person or  have i seen you before but due to the reliable revelation,I decided to share this lucrative opportunity with you, I have no other choice, so  kindly consider this message as vital, believing that sooner or later we will be multi millonaires,

First and formost, I have to introduce myself  to you. I am Mr.  Mahmood ibrahim, THE FOREIGN OPERATIONS MANAGER OF OUR BANK here in my country, BURKINA FASO WEST AFRICA. I am married with two children.

I want you to assist me in other to transfer the sum of  FIVE, FIVE Million United States Currency ($25.5,000,000.00) into your reliable account as the Next of Kin to our Foreign Business partner , the original owner of the fund. He was a foreigner and a multi company holder who died in a plane crash with his family years ago, he deposited the fund in our bank for his business expansion in Africa unfortunately he met this sudden and untimely death and the worst  thing that happened was the wife who suppose to be the  successor of the account died alongside with him.

Since the deceased left no body behind to  claim the fund, as a foreigner, you are in better position for that, and no body will come for the claim after you have applied.If you are ready to assist me, set up a new bank account or forward to me any one avialable so that the process will commence.

I will guide you on how you should apply for the claim so that everything will be smooth and correct. After the transfer, i will resign and come over to your country for the sharing of the fund 50/50 base on the fact that it is two man business.
Finally, note that you are not taking any risk because there will be a legal back up as  we commence. 
Further information will be given to you as soon as I receive your reply

                 Fill this information    
 (1) YOUR FULL NAME................................
(2) YOUR AGE AND SEX............................ 
(3) YOUR CONTACT ADDRESS..................
(4) YOUR TEL AND FAX NUMBER..............
(5) YOUR COUNTRY OF ORIGIN.................. 

Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Thanks & Best Regards, 
MR mahmood ibrahim,
EMAIL mahmood_ibrahim002@yahoo.com.hk
PHONE NUMBER             +226 71 07 69 18 



__________________________________________________
Bruker du Yahoo!?
Lei av spam? Yahoo! Mail har den beste spambeskyttelsen 
http://no.mail.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REPLY ASAP‏
From:  Frank Afredo (tecnaratlantico@tecnar.edu.co)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 19, 2010 3:38:46 AM 
To:   

Mr.Frank Abel
BRANCH MANAGER
Banco pinchincha Quito Ecuador.

    Hello Dear,

                  My name is Frank Abel, I am the branch manager of the Banco pinchincha Quito Ecuador. I got your information during my search through the Internet.. I am 46years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It may interest you to hear that I am a Man of peace and I don't want problem, but I do not know how you will feel about this because you may have double mind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are not going to regret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope that we can assist each other. But if you don't want this business offer kindly forget it and I will not contact you again.

                  I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, as the regional manager of Banco pinchincha Quito Ecuador; it is my duty to send in a financial report to my head office in the capital city (Quito Ecuador) at the end of each year. On the course of the last year 2008 end of last year report, I discovered that my branch in which I am the manager made three million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar [3, 750.000.00] which my head office is not aware of it and will never be aware of. I have since place this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without any beneficiary.

                  As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund, so this informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you can assist and receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE. Mean While you will have 35% of the total fund, Note there are practically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to stand claim as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designated bank account.

                  If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much as soon as I receive your response I will give you details on how we can achieve it successfully. Please contact me with this email address: abel_007@sify.com

    Best Regards
    Mr. Frank Abel

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr Ahmed Kaberu (B.O.A)‏
From:  ahmed kaberu (ahmed.kaberu000@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 19, 2010 2:01:55 AM 
To:  .. (..) 

àéFrom Mr Ahmed Kaberu (B.O.A)
Bill and Exchange Manager,
Bank of Africa(B.O.A)
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.
West Africa 

ATTN, 

Sorry to distract your attention, I am Mr Ahmed Kaberu the bill and exchange manager in the bank of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.

In my department, I found the deposited fund amounted $15m united state dollars owned by a disease customer Mr Christian Eric, who died the air crash with his entire family.

However, I shall detail you with the full information as soon as I hear from you.Can you be able and capable to assist me provide your receiving bank account where this fund will lodge in your favour?I shall give you 30% of the total sum as soon as this fund hits your account and I shall visit you in your country for the sharing. 

Please this is very confidential. If you are interested, please forward me the bellow information.

Your name:

Your country:

Your phone Number: 

Your tel/fax:

Your age:

Your occupation:

Thank for your anticipated co-peration
Your's Partner,
Mr Ahmed Kaberu,
.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

review and respond‏
From:  Frank Williams (ertekeles@vkszi.hu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 19, 2010 12:26:31 AM 
To:   

Hello, My name is Frank Williams,I am the branch manager of the Banco PichinchaQuito Ecuador. I got your information during my search on theInternet. I am 46years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It mayinterest you to know that I am a man of peace and I don't want problems,but I do not know how you will feel about this because you may havedouble mind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are notgoing to regret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope thatwe can assist each other. But if you don't want this business offerkindly forget it and I will not contact you again. I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, asthe regional manager of Banco Pichincha Quito Ecuador; it is my duty tosend in a financial report to my head office in the capital city(Quito Ecuador) at the end of each year. On the course of the year2008 end of last 2 years report, I discovered that my branch in which I amthe manager made three million seven hundred and fifty thousanddollar [$3, 750,000.00] which my head office is not aware of it and willnever be aware of. I have since place this fund on what we call suspenseaccount without any beneficiary. As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund,so this informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you canassist and receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE.Mean While you will have 35% of the total fund, Note there arepractically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all Ineed from you is to stand claim as the original depositor of this fundwho made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can orderthe transfer to your designated bank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it verymuch as soon as I receive your response I will give you details on howwe can achieve it successfully.Please contact me with this email address: frankwilliams3@sify.com Best RegardsFrank Williams.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Sincerely Ms. Amatullah afruk‏
From:  Ms.Amatullah afruk (madame.amatullaha.fruk@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 18, 2010 7:03:43 PM 
To:  dr@hotmail.com 

  Hello dear My name is Mrs. Amatullah afruk, a national of Guinea. I got your contact from the Chembe Trade and Industry when I was looking for someone to help my son and I have recommended your self-esteem seems to me like a trustworthy person of your profiles on the site I received your contact. I decided to write to you through this Midium. I am married to late Mr. Majd afruk, who worked at the Embassy of Guinea in Saudi Arabia for 12 years before his death in June in the year 2003.We were married for twenty years with three children one of them is now in a madrassa school, I'll ask you to bring my son (Akim) as your own son and take care of him when the money is released to you by consignment. Before the death of my husband we were Muslims deeper. When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of 5 million dollars (five million dollars), he has gained in the field of gold he has inherited his late father in a security company here for a project of the foreign institution, but unfortunately he did not complete the project before his death. Presently, this money is still with the company security in a metal box. Here is the link to my site of the crash http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/3351083.stm husband http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems / 200,312 / s1016642. htm Immediately after the death of family members of my husband took stronger action against me and my children, I must provide a list of account on which my husband deposited the sum of 5 million dollars (five million dollars U.S.), so I decided to run them now I'm in London, where I am in London as a refugee camp, the UN refugee here in London, I need your assistance in transferring this money into your country for a good investment project in your country and my children move through your country to continue their studies. I am willing to offer you 15% of the total sum for your assistance. This transaction is 100% safe and in no way related to an illegal transaction, Please Help me out of this terrible situation and our commitment to Allah All - Almighty bless you Please kindly contact me via my e-mail. More and more I want to know more about you (1) Name (2) Surname (3) Full residential address (4), telephone and fax (5) Occupation. (6) personal identification. (7) Age Sincerely Ms. Amatullah afruk         -- E-mail ini sudah di bersihkan dari virus menggunakan ClamAV,dan E-mail ini sudah bersih dari virus. Oleh IT-PKPU

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Sincerely Ms. Amatullah afruk‏
From:  Ms.Amatullah afruk (madame.amatullaha.fruk@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 18, 2010 7:03:43 PM 
To:  dr_hytham@hotmail.com 

  Hello dear My name is Mrs. Amatullah afruk, a national of Guinea. I got your contact from the Chembe Trade and Industry when I was looking for someone to help my son and I have recommended your self-esteem seems to me like a trustworthy person of your profiles on the site I received your contact. I decided to write to you through this Midium. I am married to late Mr. Majd afruk, who worked at the Embassy of Guinea in Saudi Arabia for 12 years before his death in June in the year 2003.We were married for twenty years with three children one of them is now in a madrassa school, I'll ask you to bring my son (Akim) as your own son and take care of him when the money is released to you by consignment. Before the death of my husband we were Muslims deeper. When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of 5 million dollars (five million dollars), he has gained in the field of gold he has inherited his late father in a security company here for a project of the foreign institution, but unfortunately he did not complete the project before his death. Presently, this money is still with the company security in a metal box. Here is the link to my site of the crash http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/3351083.stm husband http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems / 200,312 / s1016642. htm Immediately after the death of family members of my husband took stronger action against me and my children, I must provide a list of account on which my husband deposited the sum of 5 million dollars (five million dollars U.S.), so I decided to run them now I'm in London, where I am in London as a refugee camp, the UN refugee here in London, I need your assistance in transferring this money into your country for a good investment project in your country and my children move through your country to continue their studies. I am willing to offer you 15% of the total sum for your assistance. This transaction is 100% safe and in no way related to an illegal transaction, Please Help me out of this terrible situation and our commitment to Allah All - Almighty bless you Please kindly contact me via my e-mail. More and more I want to know more about you (1) Name (2) Surname (3) Full residential address (4), telephone and fax (5) Occupation. (6) personal identification. (7) Age Sincerely Ms. Amatullah afruk         -- E-mail ini sudah di bersihkan dari virus menggunakan ClamAV,dan E-mail ini sudah bersih dari virus. Oleh IT-PKPU

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM MR.Mahmood IBRAHIM‏
From:  ma78 ib (mahmood.ibra2010@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 18, 2010 3:58:13 PM 
To:   

FROM MR.Mahmood IBRAHIM
PLEASE REPLY ME IMMEDIATELY.
Dear Good Friend,

How are you together with your family members?I think all is well. Despite  the fact that I did not know you in person or  have i seen you before but due to the reliable revelation,I decided to share this lucrative opportunity with you, I have no other choice, so  kindly consider this message as vital, believing that sooner or later we will be multi millonaires,

First and formost, I have to introduce myself to you. I am  Mr Mahmood IBRAHIM, THE FOREIGN OPERATIONS MANAGER OF OUR BANK here in my country, BURKINA FASO WEST AFRICA. I am married with two children.

I want you to assist me in other to transfer the sum of TWENTYT FIVE, FIVE Million United States Currency ($25.5,000,000.00) into your reliable account as the Next of Kin to our Foreign Business partner , the original owner of the fund. He was a foreigner and a multi company holder who died in a plane crash with his family years ago, he deposited the fund in our bank for his business expansion in Africa unfortunately he met this sudden and untimely death and the worst  thing that happened was the wife who suppose to be the  successor of the account died alongside with him.

Since the deceased left no body behind to  claim the fund, as a foreigner, you are in better position for that, and no body will come for the claim after you have applied.If you are ready to assist me, set up a new bank account or forward to me any one avialable so that the process will commence .

I will guide you on how you should apply for the claim so that everything will be smooth and correct. After the transfer, i will resign and come over to your country for the sharing of the fund 50/50 base on the fact that it is two man business.

Finally, note that you are not taking any risk because there will be a legal back up as  we commence.
Further information will be given to you as soon as I receive your reply.

Fill this information

Your Full Names........................
Mailing Address ........................
Phone Number .........................
Age...........................................
Occupation................................
Sincerely,
Mr Mahmood IBRAHIM

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

My Dearest one,‏
From:  Miss Lina (misslina.yak1@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 18, 2010 10:01:40 AM 
To:   

My Dearest one,

Hi,  My name is Lina Justin Yak, 23years old  originated from Sudan. I decide to contact you after my prayers, I really want to have a good relationship with you. My father Dr. Justin Yak was the former Minister for SPLA Affairs and Special Adviser to President Salva Kiir of South Sudan for Decentralization. My father Dr.Justin Yak and my mother including other top Military officers and top govaernment officials had been on board when the plane crashed on Friday May 02, 2008. 
 You can read more about the crash through the below site:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/7380412.stm

After the burial of my father, my uncle conspired and sold my father's properties to a Chinease Expatriate and live nothing for me.  On a faithful morning, I opened my father's briefcase and found out the documents which he have deposited huge amount of money in one bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin. I traveled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money so that I can start a better life and take care of myself. On my arrival, the Branch manager of the Bank whom I met in person told me that my father's instruction to the bank was the money be release to me only when I am married or present a trustee who will help me and invest the money overseas.

 I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray  my trust. But rather take me as your own sister. Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well,  I will say that my mind convinced me that you are the true person to help me. More so, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my uncle have threaten to assassinate me. The amount is $5.6 Million and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso. You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country.

However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies.  It is my intention to compensate you with 10% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment. As soon as I receive your interest in helping me, I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. Please do keep this only to your self. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am affraid of my wicked uncle who has threatened to kill me.

Sincerely yours, 
Miss Lina Justin Yak

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

hello dear‏
From:  joyce net (joyce_net222@in.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 18, 2010 9:36:52 AM 
To:  joycenet0 (joycenet0@ymail.com) 

hello dear
how are you today i hope that every things is ok with you as is my pleasure to contact you after viewing your email on which really interest me in having communication with you if you will have the desire with me so that we can get to know each other better and see what happened in future. I will be very happy if you can write me through my email for easiest communication and to know all about each other, here is my email
(joycenet0@ymail.com) i will be waiting to hear from you as i wish you all the best for your day.
Yours new friend.
Joyce


Get Yourself a cool, short @in.com Email ID now!

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Package Details Contact E-mail ::(:  fedex.clearance.unit@hotmail.com )‏
From:  enge1746@planet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 18, 2010 5 :52: 33 AM 
To:  info@fedex.com 



Dear valued Customer,
A parcel ( Diary ) containing an ATM Master Card worth $200,000 USD and a Note was sent to you by Mr Alexanderson Svensson,  the General Manager of  Standard Bank Nigeria, but the delivery was a failure because your delivery address was invalid. Attempt to contact Mr Alexanderson Svensson  proved abortive because he has retired and return back to Swedeen, . We will need your valid and correct contact details in order to make a perfect delivery that is only consistent with FedEx.The Mailling, Insurance and VAT has been paid for. The only fee require from you is thee Demurrage fee of $224 USD  the parcel has incurred for the time it has spent in our vault, on behalf of Mr Alexanderson Svensson in order to make prompt delivery to you.

We were only able to contact you because your e-mail address was valid. You are to forward the following details below when contacting  Mr.Odeh Bennet to enable him process the delivery before dispatch can be duly made. 
Full Name: ......., Street Address: ..........., City:..........., State:.........., Zip/Postal Code:........., Country:........, Tel:..........,Mobile:........, Sex :.......,Occupation:........,Age :........
And also quote the Parcel Number (PNL0972-NG ) and Shipment Code ( FSAC/FRN/9856)
Contact : Mr.Odeh Bennet
{Senior Clearance Officer }
E-mail: fedex.clearance.unit@hotmail.com
Tel: +2347059588977
Kind Regards,
FedEx Nigeria

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Please I Need Your Urgent Reply‏
From:  Aliu Ahmed (aliuahmed02@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 18, 2010 1:05:32 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend

I am Mr Aliu Ahmed,the director in charge of credit and exchange section of Bank Of Africa,(BOA) Ouagadougou Burkina-faso West Africa with due respect and regard. I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be very beneficial to both of us at the end of the transaction.

During our investigation and auditing in this bank, my department came across a very huge sum of money belonging to a deceased person who died on Monday, 31 July, 2000, in a plane crash and the fund has been dormant in his account with this Bank without any claim of the fund in our custody either from his family or relation before i discovery to this development.

The said amount was U.S $10.6M (Ten  million six hundred United States dollars). As it may interest you to know, I got your impressive information through the Burkina-faso chamber of commerce on foreign business relations here in Ouagadougou Burkina-faso.

Meanwhile all the whole arrangement to put claim over this fund as the bonafide next of kin to the deceased, get the required approval and transfer this money to a foreign account has been put in place and directives and needed information will be relayed to you as soon as you indicate your interest and willingness to assist me and also benefit your self to this great business opportunity.

In fact I could have done this deal alone but because of my position in this country as a civil servant(ABanker),we are not allowed to operate a foreign account and would eventually raise an eye brow on my side during the time of transfer of the fund,because I work in this bank.

This is the actual reason why it will require a second party or fellow who will forward claims as the next of kin with affidavit of trust of oath to the Bank and also present a foreign account where he will need the money to be re-transferred into on his request as it may be after due verification and clarification by the correspondent branch of the bank where the whole money will be remitted from to your own designation bank account.

I will not fail to inform you that this transaction is 100% risk free. On smooth conclusion of this transaction, you will be entitled to 30% of the total sum as ratification, while 10% will be set aside to take care of expenses that may arise during the time of transferring the fund and also telephone bills, while 60% will be for me. Please, you have been adviced to keep this transaction "top secret" as I am still in service and intend to retire from service after i conclude this deal with you.

I will be monitoring the whole situation here in this bank until you confirm the money in your account and ask me to come down to your country for subsequent sharing of the fund according to percentages previously indicated and further investment, either in your country or any country you advice us to invest in.All other necessary vital information will be sent to you when I hear from you.

I look forward to receive your email.

Thanks
My Regards.
Mr Aliu Ahmed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT REPLY PLEASE‏
From:  fadil waziza (fadilwaziza01@live.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 18, 2010 12 :23: 31 AM 
To:  .. (..) 

àéFrom Mr. fadil waziza
Bill And Exchange Manager
Bank Of Africa (B. O. A)
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso

Dear Friend ,
I am Bill And Exchange Manager Of B.O.A Bank Of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso .
I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($6.2 million) immediately to your account.I will send you full details on how the business will be executed , Reply to fadilwaziza01@live.fr i want you to flourish me with this data's : 
(1) Name:
(2) Age:
(3) Sex:
(4) Phone Number:
(5) Occupation : 
(6) Your Country: 
Yours Sincerely 
Mr .fadil waziza

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REQUEST FOR URGENT ASSISTANCE.‏
From:  Mrs Jombo Edith (mrs.jombo@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 17, 2010 11:47:13 PM 
To:   

Mrs Jombo Edith. 

Ouagadougou Burkina Faso 

REQUEST FOR URGENT ASSISTANCE. 



Greetings from Burkina Faso, 

This message might meet you in (utmost surprise), however, it’s just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I am a banker by profession from Burkina Faso , Ouagadougou and currently holding the post of Director Auditing and Accounting unit of the bank. I have the opportunity of transferring the left over funds ($12.5million) which was deposited in our bank by  the deceased customer late Mr Abdou Elzanaty, who died on (Egypt Air Flight 990) along with his family on a plane crash below. http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/502503.stm. 



Hence i am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 50/50 as a brotherhood. If you agree to my business proposal. Further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as i receive your return mail indicating your interest towards actualization of this mission. 

. 

Respectfully 

Yours 

Mrs Jombo Edith.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
URGENT REPLY PLEASE‏
From:  fadil waziza (fadilwaziza01@live.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 17, 2010 10:46:16 PM 
To:  .. (..) 

àéFrom Mr. fadil waziza
Bill And Exchange Manager
Bank Of Africa (B. O. A)
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso

Dear Friend ,
I am Bill And Exchange Manager Of B.O.A Bank Of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso .
I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($6.2 million) immediately to your account.I will send you full details on how the business will be executed , Reply to fadilwaziza01@live.fr i want you to flourish me with this data's : 
(1) Name:
(2) Age:
(3) Sex:
(4) Phone Number:
(5) Occupation : 
(6) Your Country: 
Yours Sincerely 
Mr .fadil waziza

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

review and respond‏
From:  Frank Williams (ertekeles@vkszi.hu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 17, 2010 9:13:47 PM 
To:   

Hello, My name is Frank Williams,I am the branch manager of the Banco PichinchaQuito Ecuador. I got your information during my search on theInternet. I am 46years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It mayinterest you to know that I am a man of peace and I don't want problems,but I do not know how you will feel about this because you may havedouble mind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are notgoing to regret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope thatwe can assist each other. But if you don't want this business offerkindly forget it and I will not contact you again. I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, asthe regional manager of Banco Pichincha Quito Ecuador; it is my duty tosend in a financial report to my head office in the capital city(Quito Ecuador) at the end of each year. On the course of the year2008 end of last 2 years report, I discovered that my branch in which I amthe manager made three million seven hundred and fifty thousanddollar [$3, 750,000.00] which my head office is not aware of it and willnever be aware of. I have since place this fund on what we call suspenseaccount without any beneficiary. As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund,so this informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you canassist and receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE.Mean While you will have 35% of the total fund, Note there arepractically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all Ineed from you is to stand claim as the original depositor of this fundwho made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can orderthe transfer to your designated bank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it verymuch as soon as I receive your response I will give you details on howwe can achieve it successfully.Please contact me with this email address: frankwilliams3@sify.com Best RegardsFrank Williams.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attention ! Your account has been limited‏
From:  PayPal (service@paypal.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 17, 2010 6 :31: 08 PM 
To:  dr@hotmail.com 




Information Regarding Your account: 
Dear PayPal Member:

Attention! Your PayPal account has been limited!

As part of our security measures, we regularly screen activity in the PayPal system.We recently contacted you after noticing an issue on your account.We requested information from you for the following reason:

Our system detected unusual charges to a credit card linked to your PayPal account.

Reference Number: PP-259-187-991

This is the Last reminder to log in to PayPal as soon as possible. Once you log in, you will be provided with steps to restore your account access.

Once you log in, you will be provided with steps to restore your account access. We appreciate your understanding as we work to ensure account safety.

Click here to activate your account 




We thank you for your prompt attention to this matter. Please understand that this is a security measure intended to help protect you and your account. We apologise for any inconvenience.. 

Sincerely,
PayPal Account Review Department  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Copyright ? 1999-2010 PayPal. All rights reserved. PayPal Ltd. PayPal FSA Register Number: 226056.


PayPal Email ID PP059 
 Protect Your Account Info 
Make sure you never provide your password to fraudulent websites.

To safely and securely access the PayPal website or your account, open a new web browser (e.g. Internet Explorer or Netscape) and type in the PayPal login page (http://paypal.com/) to be sure you are on the real PayPal site.

For more information on protecting yourself from fraud, please review our Security Tips at https://www.paypal.com/us/securitytips


Protect Your Password 
You should never give your PayPal password to anyone.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

UNITED NATION EMISSARY‏
From:  MR BENSON JOE (ukalae@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 17, 2010 2 :20: 32 PM 
To:   

UNITED NATION  EMISSARY 

(Contract\ inheritance Payment Bureau) 

Central Bank of NigeriaN> Annex Building , 6th Floor Suite 11 - 14, 

  Tinubu Square , Lagos – Nigeria .  




United Nation Delegates sitting in the Nigerian Prime Financial Institution, The Central Ban   



ATTN: DEAR BENEFICIARY. 




NOTIFICATION OF PAYMENT OF YOUR OVER DUE FUND




Consequent to the reports and clamoring made to the World Bank and United Nation by some Foreign contractors, to impose a sanction and close credit links to the Federal Government of Nigeria as a result of the non-payment of the contracts and inheritance fund with the federal government of Nigeria in consonant with the incessant nefarious activities of some corrupt Directors in their Governmental Ministries and the Central Bank of Nigeria who engages themselves in the illicit act of extorting illegitimate fees from foreign contractor for their personal enrichment without transferring the said approved  fund to the beneficiary. 



It was in view of this ugly development that the Secretary General of the United Nation, MR. BAN KI-MOON and the World Bank Delegates after a bilateral crucial meeting held on 11TH FEBRUARY 2010 with the New acting President of the Federal Republic of Nigeria, Religious leaders and Human Right Renaissance Legion unanimously set up the United Nation Emissary to study, verify and audit all the affected foreign contractors Payment file. 



Therefore, please be informed that during our routine scrutiny and verification of your entire official paper claim as contained in your approved payment file, It was clear and evident that you are the bonafide beneficiary of this approved payment. But much to my astonishment, yesterday we received application for change of your former bank account through your new Attorney who claimed to be acting on your mandate. He submitted the under-mentioned new bank data as your new receiving bank account: CHASE MANHATTAN BANK – NEW YORK U.S.A - ACCOUNT #. 01-87491-007 - ACCOUNT NAME: ELMER DONALD. So please confirm to our Liaison Director in Central Bank of Nigeria if you mandated your Attorney to do so to avoid wrong payment to ghost contractors. 



Note that the Federal Government of Nigeria has earmarked the sum of five billion United States Dollars for the payment of all the affected foreigners. 



 Therefore be informed that we have approved your full Payment to be effected via BANK NEGARA MALAYSIA . 



Please contact U.N Liaison office in CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA to obtain your FOR-EX ALLOCATION NUMBERS, SEQUENCE ORDER, CONTACT PERSON AT THE BANK NEGARA MALAYSIA AND OTHER RELEVANT FUND RELEASE INFO. 



Contact Person: 

NAME       =   MR. BENSON JOE  (Director)  

TELEPHONE:  + 234 1 4172240 

FACSIMILE:      + 234 8135037258 

E- MAIL:  inforg11@gazeta.pl 



Finally, we are sorry for all the inconveniences you might have suffered in the hands of some corrupt officials in Nigerian Government parasitical. 





Thanks for your anticipated co-operation. 




Yours faithfully,   



MR. BENSON JOE (CHAIRMAN)  

UNITED NATIONS EMISSARY [SITTING I ] 

CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA .

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

DEAR RESPOND ASAP!!!!!‏
From:  Mr. Perry N. Gelakis (albertvangoss@yahoo.de)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 17, 2010 12:40:15 PM 
To:   

Luckyday Lottery NLPromotional/Sweepstakes OfficeLaan van Hoornwijck 552289 DG RijswijkKvK: 41151075The Netherlands. Dear Sir/Madam,We are pleased to inform you that your email address has won 1,520,000.00 Euro (One Million Five Hundred and Twenty Thousand Euro Only) in the Netherlands Luckyday Lottery Sweepstakes promotional program, conducted on the 30th of Janaury 2010, sponsored by consortium of software promotion companies. For more informations/procedure of your winning claim, you are advice to contact our processing department with the contact information below, providing them with your winning details below. Ray Hetman (Mr).Lottery Processing Dept.Tel: +31 626-565-976Fax: +31 847-449-863Email: adimdpt@aol.nl  Your Winning Details: Ref No: STLI/722-5/0079Batch No: 864/0587JQ.E-Ticket No: ZUK-7708-737-709Serial No: NL/9667/0788 NOTE: Please be warned, your winning and its entire information are to be kept strictly confidential, this is to avoid previous bad experience this program has suffered, such as abuse of this program by other internet user who use the name of this company for unscrupulous activities and double claiming of winning entitlement because of insecurity of winning information on the part of beneficiaries. Always call to ensure you are dealing with the right office. Sincerely,Mr. Perry N. GelakisSweepstakes Coordinator.Visit our website at: http://www.luckyday.nlLotto is een onderdeel van De Lotto. Copyright(c) 2008 by De Lotto, the Netherlands.**************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  ***************************The Free Lotto Awards is organized by a consortium firm companies to encourage the use of the internet and promote computer literacy worldwide.****************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  ************************

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

UNITED NATION EMISSARY‏
From:  MR BENSON JOE (ukalae@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 17, 2010 11:28:05 AM 
To:   

UNITED NATION  EMISSARY 

(Contract\ inheritance Payment Bureau) 

Central Bank of NigeriaN> Annex Building , 6th Floor Suite 11 - 14, 

  Tinubu Square , Lagos – Nigeria .  




United Nation Delegates sitting in the Nigerian Prime Financial Institution, The Central Ban   



ATTN: DEAR BENEFICIARY. 




NOTIFICATION OF PAYMENT OF YOUR OVER DUE FUND




Consequent to the reports and clamoring made to the World Bank and United Nation by some Foreign contractors, to impose a sanction and close credit links to the Federal Government of Nigeria as a result of the non-payment of the contracts and inheritance fund with the federal government of Nigeria in consonant with the incessant nefarious activities of some corrupt Directors in their Governmental Ministries and the Central Bank of Nigeria who engages themselves in the illicit act of extorting illegitimate fees from foreign contractor for their personal enrichment without transferring the said approved  fund to the beneficiary. 



It was in view of this ugly development that the Secretary General of the United Nation, MR. BAN KI-MOON and the World Bank Delegates after a bilateral crucial meeting held on 11TH FEBRUARY 2010 with the New acting President of the Federal Republic of Nigeria, Religious leaders and Human Right Renaissance Legion unanimously set up the United Nation Emissary to study, verify and audit all the affected foreign contractors Payment file. 



Therefore, please be informed that during our routine scrutiny and verification of your entire official paper claim as contained in your approved payment file, It was clear and evident that you are the bonafide beneficiary of this approved payment. But much to my astonishment, yesterday we received application for change of your former bank account through your new Attorney who claimed to be acting on your mandate. He submitted the under-mentioned new bank data as your new receiving bank account: CHASE MANHATTAN BANK – NEW YORK U.S.A - ACCOUNT #. 01-87491-007 - ACCOUNT NAME: ELMER DONALD. So please confirm to our Liaison Director in Central Bank of Nigeria if you mandated your Attorney to do so to avoid wrong payment to ghost contractors. 



Note that the Federal Government of Nigeria has earmarked the sum of five billion United States Dollars for the payment of all the affected foreigners. 



 Therefore be informed that we have approved your full Payment to be effected via BANK NEGARA MALAYSIA . 



Please contact U.N Liaison office in CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA to obtain your FOR-EX ALLOCATION NUMBERS, SEQUENCE ORDER, CONTACT PERSON AT THE BANK NEGARA MALAYSIA AND OTHER RELEVANT FUND RELEASE INFO. 



Contact Person: 

NAME       =   MR. BENSON JOE  (Director)  

TELEPHONE:  + 234 1 4172240 

FACSIMILE:      + 234 8135037258 

E- MAIL:  inforg11@gazeta.pl 



Finally, we are sorry for all the inconveniences you might have suffered in the hands of some corrupt officials in Nigerian Government parasitical. 





Thanks for your anticipated co-operation. 




Yours faithfully,   



MR. BENSON JOE (CHAIRMAN)  

UNITED NATIONS EMISSARY [SITTING I ] 

CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA .

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REPLY ASAP‏
From:  Frank Afredo (afredo_05@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 17, 2010 10:58:23 AM 
To:   

   Mr.Frank AfredoBRANCH MANAGERBanco pinchincha Quito Ecuador. Hello Dear, My name is Frank Afredo, I am the branch manager of theBanco pinchincha Quito Ecuador. I got your informationduring my search through the Internet.. I am 46years ofage and married with 3 lovely kids. It may interest youto hear that I am a Man of peace and I don't wantproblem, but I do not know how you will feel about thisbecause you may have double mind. But I am telling youthat this is real and you are not going to regret afterdoing this transaction with me. I only hope that we canassist each other. But if you don't want this businessoffer kindly forget it and I will not contact you again. I have packaged a financial transaction that willbenefit both of us, as the regional manager of Bancopinchincha Quito Ecuador; it is my duty to send in afinancial report to my head office in the capital city(Quito Ecuador) at the end of each year. On the courseof the last year 2008 end of last year report, Idiscovered that my branch in which I am the manager madethree million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar[3, 750.000.00] which my head office is not aware of itand will never be aware of. I have since place this fundon what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without anybeneficiary. As an official of the bank I can not be directlyconnected to this fund, so this informed me ofcontacting you for us to work, so that you can assistand receive this fund into your bank account for us toSHARE. Mean While you will have 35% of the total fund,Note there are practically no risk involved, it will bebank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to standclaim as the original depositor of this fund who madethe deposit with our branch so that my Head office canorder the transfer to your designated bank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I willappreciate it very much as soon as I receive yourresponse I will give you details on how we can achieveit successfully. Please contact me with this emailaddress: afredo_03@sify.com Best RegardsMr. Frank Afredo

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

**CONGRATULATION**‏
From:  UK NATIONAL LOTTERY BOARD (pierezan@hbinfo.com.br)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 17, 2010 9:17:02 AM 
To:   

  Ref: XYL /26510460037/09Batch: 24/00319/IPD This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of £1,000,000.00 pounds held Today, 2010 in London UK. The selection process was carried out through random selection in Our computerized email selection system(ess) from a database of over 250,000 email Addresses drawn from which you were selected. Contact our fiduciary agent for claims with:Agents Name: Alex DanielEmail: alex.daniel047@live.comTel: +44 7035912444 Fill the form below:1. Name: 2. Address 3. Marital Status: 4. Occupation: 5. Age:6. Sex: 7. Nationality: 8. Country of Residence: 9. Telephone Number: PAYMENT MODE: OPTIONS1.BANK TO BANK WIRE TRANSFER. Yours faithfully,Mrs.Rose Wood.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GET BACK TO ME SOON‏
From:  Jacob Josh (jacobjosh@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 17, 2010 8:18:26 AM 
To:   

Mr.Jacob JoshBRANCH MANAGERBanco pichincha Quito Ecuador. Hello Dear, My name is Jacob Josh, I am the branch manager of the Banco pichinchaQuito Ecuador. I got your information during my search through theInternet.. I am 46years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It mayinterest you to hear that I am a Man of peace and I don't want problem, butI do not know how you will feel about this because you may have doublemind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are not going toregret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope that we can assisteach other. But if you don't want this business offer kindly forget it andI will not contact you again. I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, asthe regional manager of Banco pinchincha Quito Ecuador; it is my duty tosend in a financial report to my head office in the capital city (QuitoEcuador) at the end of each year. On the course of the last year 2008 endof last year report, I discovered that my branch in which I am the managermade three million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar [3, 750.000.00]which my head office is not aware of it and will never be aware of. I havesince place this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without anybeneficiary. As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund, sothis informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you can assistand receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE. Mean Whileyou will have 35% of the total fund, Note there are practically no riskinvolved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to standclaim as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with ourbranch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designatedbank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much assoon as I receive your response I will give you details on how we canachieve it successfully. Please contact me with this email address:jacobjosh3@sify.com Best RegardsMr. Jacob Josh

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Here's My Kind Hearted Wish For You...‏
From:  Mrs. Maria Johnson (armoire@numericable.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 17, 2010 8:09:49 AM 
To:   

Hello, Do kindly let me crave your indulgence to introduce myself to you, I am Mrs. Maria Johnson, I am a dying woman who had decided to donate my entire wealth to you. I am 60 years old and was diagnosed for Cancer about 2 years ago, immediately after the death of my husband, who had left me everything he had worked for. I have been touched by God to donate from what I have inherited from my late husband to you for the good work of Humanity, rather than allow my relatives to use my husband's hard earned funds ungodly. I shall soon be going for a surgical Operation, and I hopefully Pray God I survive the operation. I have therefore decided to let you into my kind hearted wish for you before i finally go in for my operation, I have decided to WILL/Donate a Total of sum of $10,500,000(Ten Million Five Hundred Thousand Dollars) to you for the good work of the Lord,and to help the motherless Kids, less-privileged ones and also for the assistance of widows. Presently, I have informed my lawyer about my final decision in WILLING this funds to you. I wish you all the best and may the good Lord Bless you abundantly,and please use the funds judiciously well and always extend the good work to others. Do Kindly Contact My Legal Adviser; My Lawyer can be contacted with his e-mail address: ( barr.walteranderson@xnmsn.com, mrwalteranderson@hotxf.com ) or you could reach him on his Mobile: +44 7024031840. If you are interested in carrying out my task, so that he can arrange the release of the funds ($10,500,000.00) to you. My Lawyer's name is Barrister Walter Anderson. Though I haven't met with you in person but the Spirit of God has asked me to go ahead and do this, I therefore trust and hope you act sincerely. Thanks in advance For your Great Deal of Honesty and God bless you. Regards, Maria Johnson

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REPLY ASAP‏
From:  Frank Afredo (afredo_05@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 17, 2010 6:38:23 AM 
To:   

   Mr.Frank AfredoBRANCH MANAGERBanco pinchincha Quito Ecuador. Hello Dear, My name is Frank Afredo, I am the branch manager of theBanco pinchincha Quito Ecuador. I got your informationduring my search through the Internet.. I am 46years ofage and married with 3 lovely kids. It may interest youto hear that I am a Man of peace and I don't wantproblem, but I do not know how you will feel about thisbecause you may have double mind. But I am telling youthat this is real and you are not going to regret afterdoing this transaction with me. I only hope that we canassist each other. But if you don't want this businessoffer kindly forget it and I will not contact you again. I have packaged a financial transaction that willbenefit both of us, as the regional manager of Bancopinchincha Quito Ecuador; it is my duty to send in afinancial report to my head office in the capital city(Quito Ecuador) at the end of each year. On the courseof the last year 2008 end of last year report, Idiscovered that my branch in which I am the manager madethree million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar[3, 750.000.00] which my head office is not aware of itand will never be aware of. I have since place this fundon what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without anybeneficiary. As an official of the bank I can not be directlyconnected to this fund, so this informed me ofcontacting you for us to work, so that you can assistand receive this fund into your bank account for us toSHARE. Mean While you will have 35% of the total fund,Note there are practically no risk involved, it will bebank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to standclaim as the original depositor of this fund who madethe deposit with our branch so that my Head office canorder the transfer to your designated bank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I willappreciate it very much as soon as I receive yourresponse I will give you details on how we can achieveit successfully. Please contact me with this emailaddress: afredo_03@sify.com Best RegardsMr. Frank Afredo

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REPLY ASAP‏
From:  Frank Abel (abel_002@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 17, 2010 5:18:44 AM 
To:   

Mr.Frank AbelBRANCH MANAGERBanco pinchincha Quito Ecuador. Hello Dear, My name is Frank Abel, I am the branch manager of theBanco pinchincha Quito Ecuador. I got your informationduring my search through the Internet.. I am 46years ofage and married with 3 lovely kids. It may interest youto hear that I am a Man of peace and I don't wantproblem, but I do not know how you will feel about thisbecause you may have double mind. But I am telling youthat this is real and you are not going to regret afterdoing this transaction with me. I only hope that we canassist each other. But if you don't want this businessoffer kindly forget it and I will not contact you again. I have packaged a financial transaction that willbenefit both of us, as the regional manager of Bancopinchincha Quito Ecuador; it is my duty to send in afinancial report to my head office in the capital city(Quito Ecuador) at the end of each year. On the courseof the last year 2008 end of last year report, Idiscovered that my branch in which I am the manager madethree million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar[3, 750.000.00] which my head office is not aware of itand will never be aware of. I have since place this fundon what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without anybeneficiary. As an official of the bank I can not be directlyconnected to this fund, so this informed me ofcontacting you for us to work, so that you can assistand receive this fund into your bank account for us toSHARE. Mean While you will have 35% of the total fund,Note there are practically no risk involved, it will bebank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to standclaim as the original depositor of this fund who madethe deposit with our branch so that my Head office canorder the transfer to your designated bank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I willappreciate it very much as soon as I receive yourresponse I will give you details on how we can achieveit successfully. Please contact me with this emailaddress: abel_003@sify.com Best RegardsMr. Frank Abel

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From:Miss Lian Smith‏
From:  LIAN SMITH (lian.smith2@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 16, 2010 9 :35: 43 PM 
To:   

From:Miss Lian Smith
Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire

Dear Respectful,

After much consideration and in good faith, I feel that I can confide in you. Iam Lian Smith the daughter of the late assassinated senator in Zimbabwe Mr Marume Smith but presently I am in Abidjan, capital city of Ivory Coast in West Africa, for the past two months now. My mother Mrs Tabitha Marume, was shot and killed by soldiers at Chiwetu Rest Camp, Percy Muchiwa, for more verification, here is the web site www.allafrica.com/stories/200805010665.html

I want you to assist me withdraw and transfer my dad money the sum of (US$7.5M) which he deposited in one of the prime bank basd here in Cote d'Ivoire into your account in your country and also take me and my only brother out of here that had made us orpharn. Why I contacted you was that I went to the bank to withdraw this money since my
late father use my name as the next of kin to the deposit but I was told by the bank that my late father made an agreement with them that I have to get to the age of 25years before I can make claim of the money or alternatively I should provide a guardian who can make the claim on my behalf and that was why I contacted you. 
I humbly need your assistance in the following ways:

1) To help get this money transferred to you.
2) To serve as the guardian and foreign beneficiary of the deposited money
3) To make an arrangement for me and my kid brother to come over after this money is transferred.
4) To look for a good venture where the money will be invested. 
I am ready to compensate you for your effort in assisting me. 
Youre sincerely,
Miss Lian Smith

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Miss Sarah Jones.‏
From:  From Miss Sara Jones. (hbk@osb.att.ne.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 16, 2010 8:43:51 PM 
To:   

From Miss Sarah Jones.Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire.   (CONFIDENTIAL MESSAGE)Dearest One. Good thing to write you. I have a proposal for you.This however is not mandatory nor will I in any manner compel you to honour against your will. I am Miss Sarah Jones, the only daughter of my late parents Mr.and Mrs Jones. My father was a highly reputable busnness magnet-(a Cocoa Merchant, Diamond and Gold Dealer)who operated in the capital of Ivory coast during his days. It is sad to say that he passed away mysteriously in France during one of his business trips abroad on 2nd March 2008.Though his sudden death was linked or rather suspected to have been masterminded by an uncle of his who travelled with him at that time. But God knows the truth! My mother died when I was just 4 years old,and since then my father took me so special. Before his death on 2nd March 2008 he called the secretary who accompanied him to the hospital and told him that he has the sum of EIGHT Million,Seven Hundred Thousand United State Dollars.(USD$8.700) deposited in SECURITY COMPANY in Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire. He further told him that he deposited the Consignment in my name as the next of kin,and he registered the Consignment as Family Valuables and finally issued a written instruction to his lawyer whom he said is in possession to handle all the necessary legal documents of the Consignment which he deposited in the SECURITY COMPANY and he instructed the lawyer to handover the documents to me whenever I need it. I am a university undergraduate and really don't know what to do.Now I want a foreign partner who assist me to retrieve this consignment from the SECURITY COMPANY in Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire .  This is because I have suffered a lot of set backs as a result of incessant political crisis here in Ivory coast.The death of my father actually brought sorrow to my life.I am in a sincere desire of your humble assistance in this regards. Your suggestions and ideas will be highly regarded.  Now permit me to ask these few questions:- 1.Can you kindly tell me what the type of a profitable venture this fund will uesd to invest avoid waste of it.2). Can you honestly help me as your daughter? 3). Can I completely trust you? 4). What percentage of the total amount in question will be good for you after you have collected this consigment on my behalf? Thank you so much.  Yours Sincerely,  Miss Sarah Jones.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REPLY ASAP‏
From:  Frank Afredo (afredo_07@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 16, 2010 7:37:45 PM 
To:   

Mr.Frank AfredoBRANCH MANAGERBanco pinchincha Quito Ecuador. Hello Dear, My name is Frank Afredo, I am the branch manager of the Banco pinchincha Quito Ecuador. I got your information during my search through the Internet.. I am 46years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It may interest you to hear that I am a Man of peace and I don't want problem, but I do not know how you will feel about this because you may have double mind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are not going to regret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope that we can assist each other. But if you don't want this business offer kindly forget it and I will not contact you again. I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, as the regional manager of Banco pinchincha Quito Ecuador; it is my duty to send in a financial report to my head office in the capital city (Quito Ecuador) at the end of each year. On the course of the last year 2008 end of last year report, I discovered that my branch in which I am the manager made three million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar [3, 750.000.00] which my head office is not aware of it and will never be aware of. I have since place this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without any beneficiary. As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund, so this informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you can assist and receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE. Mean While you will have 35% of the total fund, Note there are practically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to stand claim as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designated bank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much as soon as I receive your response I will give you details on how we can achieve it successfully. Please contact me with this email address: afredo_07@sify.com Best RegardsMr. Frank Afredo

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mrs Jean Victoria Carlos.‏
From:  JEAN CARLOS (jean.carlos2@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 16, 2010 6:03:24 PM 
To:   

From Mrs Jean Victoria Carlos.


My Beloved,


Compliments of the day to you! By this e-mail I do sincerely apologise for my intrusion of your privacy. However, My name is Mrs Jean Victoria Carlos from Germany I'm 58 years old suffering from a long time cancer of the breast From all indication my conditions is really deteriorating and it is quite obvious that  according to my doctors they have advised me that I may not live for the next two months this is because the cancer stage has gotten to a very bad stage which I believe you might be of help and for this reason I contact you, Let this not sound strange to you.

I grew up in a motherless baby home, and married my late husband for twenty years without a child. He worked with Shell Oil Company for thirty years before he died in Air France Concorde flight 4590 crash On 25th of July 2000, with other passengers aboard.  He was a philanthropist and since his death, I decided not to remarry. Before this incident, he deposited $5.6Million (Five million, six hundred dollars) in a bank. This money is still in the bank, and the management asked me to put forward an application for claim as 'the next of kin'. If not, I should issue a letter of authorization to someone to do so on my behalf since I am terminally ill. Otherwise, they will refer the fund to the state treasury.

I'm now in a hospital with my labtop where I am undergoing treatment And my last wish is to make sure this fund is available for use in any charity organization of your choice, to the advantage of orphans, widows and children with disabilities. I want you as a God-fearing person, to manage this fund astutely. I took this decision to enable me die in peace, because my time is near. Immediately, If I receive your reply, I will give you the contacts of the bank, and a letter of authorization that will empower you as the new beneficiary of the fund. Please, assure me that you will act on humanitarian motives.Remember your religion cannot stop you from doing God's works Thank you.


Waiting for your reply 


 Yours Sincerely  


Mrs Jean Victoria Carlos.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

COMPENSATION NOTIFICATION; CONTACT "Mrs Deborah Tannen" IMMEDIATELY.‏
From:  UNITED NATIONS ENLIGHTENMENT (united-nations@lineone.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 16, 2010 4:54:23 PM 
To:   

FROM THE OFFICE OF UNITED NATIONS SECURITY AND ENLIGHTENMENT COUNCIL IN LONDON-UK.

Following a recommendation from world governing bodies, Government of United States of America, European Union, African Union, and United Nations Security Council New York, have reached to a consensus that all International Communities must embark on campaign against the negatives wave of Corruption. In line with highlighted Above, this management is hereby to inform you that, out of our records, for the year investigation, it is dawn to us that your Email address was among the beneficiaries that will be appease/compensate for our annual records balloting.

However, the management has been dutifully empowered by the Investigation bureau office of the Secretary General of UN, and United Nations Convention on corruption and Global crisis to help curb Global Food Shortage and corruption, as well as reducing the alarming rate of mortality on children and women globally.

In line with the Anti-corruption crusade of the United Nations Anti-Corruption and Resolution Organization, your Email correspondence had been dictated in UN Database, and you are by this Email notification to stop any contact regarding any illegal transaction with any unauthorized personnel. Out of our finding, some International Communities have been degraded during the past administration of the former United Nations Secretary General,Kofi Annan.

Presently, we have employed a strategy to remit sanity, and vow to maim the looming danger, by consolidating our Security Network in all conventional communities in view to reduce the alarming rate, associated corruption and Global Food Shortage respectively.

Moreover, it occurs that some of our Financial Institutions (Bank) serve as a conduit pipe by which the undo crime is initiated. We have signalized all these financial institutions to implement scrutinized investigation before carrying any transaction. Any bank found culpable of breaching the law, must have their operational license revoke.

In accordance with the criminal and other related offense act, 25 of 1999, we have been officially compel by Senator.A.Aminu(JP),Chairman, Senate committee on Foreign Affair to mapped out billions of Dollars from the Annual Budget to compensate all concerned beneficiary, as part of the ongoing Global Reform Scheme of the Secretary General-Ban Ki-Moon, and means to radiate immunity for criticism.

In the light of the above highlighted details, you have been approved $650,000.00 USD(Six Hundred And Fifty Thousand united States Dollars) as compensation/appease funds. For further instruct/guideline on claiming your funds, you are required to contact "Mrs Deborah Tannen" At:

mrsdeborahtannen01@hotmail.com

While contacting the office, ensure that you will include the below information of yours as requested below:

1). Your Full Name:...............................
2). Your Complete Contact Address:................
3). Country:......................................
4). Direct Telephone Number/Mobile Number:........
5). Occupation:...................................
6). Age...........................................
7). Marital Status................................


Best Regard,

John Williams.
Powered by United Nations Security and Enlightenment Council, England and New York.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello My Dear‏
From:  mrsjanemolinga31@cantv.net (mrsjanemolinga31@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 16, 2010 11:54:29 AM 
To:  mrsjanemolinga31@cantv.net 

Hello My Dear Good morning 

Please write me at my private email (janemolinga19@hotmail.fr)


Greeting from mrs jane Molinga God bless you for honouring my request,I hope you are having a wonderful day and also I pray that you and your family be under the protection of God almighty.after going through your short profile and I deemed it necessary to write you immediately, I know that my message will come to you as a surprise since I don&#195;¢â‚¬â„¢t  know you in person or met with you before but I was touched to air up my pains to you believing in you for assiting, But let me explain myself to you before going further.I am mrs jane Molinga from Zambia, I am 38 years old, but I was with my husband in Abidjan Ivory Coast before his death,I am  suffering from a long time cancer of the breast.


By all indication my condition is really deteriorating, and my doctors have courageously advised me that I may not live beyond the next two months; this is because the cancer stage has reached a critical stage.It maybe surprise to you that I was raised in a motherless baby'shome from Zambia but my late husband came visiting the home and have interest in me,I was married to my late husband for 13 years without a child. My husband and I are true Christians, but quite unfortunately, he was shut to death by his political conterpacts Since his death I decided not to re-marry,though my late husband made a deposit with a Bank here in Abidjan capital city of Ivory Coast.



Presently, this money is still in their custody,the entire cash left after his burial has blown like wind because of my illness and the management of the bank just wrote me as the next of kin to come further for the money though I have been there so many times before my illness but now that I can not continue going there I have been asked to seek for someone who will act on my behalf or rather issue a letter of authorization to somebody to receive it on my behalf since I can not come over as a result of my illness, or they  will get the account been put as unclaimed money.but what complicated the whole issue is that my late husband left a regidagreement that this money will be handle by a foreign investor under my supervision,Presently, I'm with my laptop in a hospital where I have been undergoing treatment. I have since lost my ability to talk fluently because of illness and my doctors have told me that I have only a few months to live.It is my last wish to see that this money is invested in any organization of your choice and distributed each year among the charity organization, the poor and the motherless babie's home where I was raised from since you are from outside our country it will suit my late husband's agreement with the bank.


I want a good humanitarian, to also use this money to fund churches, orphanagees and widows around the world just as I was cared for when I know nothing in a motherless baby home.I must let you know that this was a very hard decision,but I had to take a bold step towards this issue, and I hope you will help me see my last wish come true.I am willing to offer you 20% of the total sum as compensation for your effort.As soon as I hear from you I will give you the contact informations of my church pastor for you to be familiar with him as he will guild you for the sucess of this transfer since he is here present and because of my illness I will not be able to follow up things the way it should so he will direct you more even if I die he will be here to carry out my last wish with you.


Please write me at my private email (janemolinga19@hotmail.fr)
Am waiting for your urgent reply


God bless you.

mrs jane molinga

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT REPLY TO ABDUL‏
From:  MRS.AMANDA (amandaamazie@mcom.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 16, 2010 9 :10: 06 AM 
To:   



MRS.AMANDA AMAZIE
TEL: + 27 83 546 2533
FAX: + 27 86 636 5957
E-MAIL:abdulamazie@live.com 
JOHANNESBURG
SOUTH AFRICA

ATTN: MANAGING DIRECTOR\CEO 

You may be surprise to receive this letter, since you don’t know me personally, but I am writing you this letter with due respect and heart full of tears, I need your assistance, I got your contacts through the South African Information Exchange (S.A.I.E) here in South Africa, and I decided to ask for your assistance. For the purpose of introduction, I am MRS. AMANDA AMAZIE, a 53 Old woman, the wife of late MR.SMITH AMAZIE and 2 Children, MR. ABDUL AMAZIE son and MS. FATIMA AMAZIE daughter.


My husband (MR.SMITH AMAZIE) was a very rich and wealthy Gold and Diamond Trader in NAIROBI a city in the REPUBLIC OF KENYA ... My husband was shot on the 30th of November 2008 on his way going to the NAIROBI international airport KENYA to SOUTH AFRICA, He eventually died on 2nd of December 2008 in NAIROBI General hospital in KENYA, before his death, he told me that he has the sum of (US$25 MILLION), which he deposited in one of the Private Security Company in JOHANNESBURG, SOUTH AFRICA . The fund was deposited in one box as a consignment and was declared as a family treasure, with the security company to avoid seizure and also to avoid high demurrage from the security company. My late husband was a dealer of Gold and Diamond and he made his money there.


He also told me that it was because of this money he was shot by his business partners while he was on a business trip to South Africa with them. And he instructed me to look for a foreign partner who has the fear of God to assist us transfer these funds (US$25 MILLION) out of the Republic of South Africa, and invest it for his family. All the entire documents my late husband signed with the security company is with me. Since my husband died we are living in South Africa as an asylum seeker and the South African Policy does not allow any investment for any asylum seeker. My purpose of contacting you is to assist my family transfer this money to your country, before these people who killed my husband find out that we are living in South Africa.

Those that killed my husband are also after my family’s life and they want to kill us and claim this money from the security company, why because some of my late husband friends knows that my late husband has money with one Private Security company here in South Africa. That is why we are hiding our self here in South Africa, so that they will not see us. If my proposal is accepted by you, we promise to give you 30% of the money (US$25 MILLION) for your assistance to transferring this money to your nominated bank account or your company’s bank account in your country, then while 10% will be set aside for local and international expenses, and then the 60% will be kept for my family for the investments, but you will have to assure me that you will assist us fully to transfer this money into your bank account. I hope you will not betray the trust I have in you. Because this money is only hope of my family. And more over, you will assist us to come over to your country, where I will be able to settle down with our lives. You will also assist us to invest this money in your country as one family. This money (US$25 MILLION) is an inheritance from my late husband. I will like you to furnish me with your private telephone number and your personal details; if this proposal is accepted you can contact my son MR.ABDUL AMAZIE with all this private information’s written above.

URGENT REPLY TO ABDUL MY SON: TEL: + 27 83 546 2533

I am looking forward for your urgent respond, God bless you and your family.

Best regards,
MRS.AMANDA AMAZIE.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

**SPAM** YOUR CASH IS SENT TO YOU‏
From:  YOU MUST READ THIS (info16alpha@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 16, 2010 8 :52: 50 AM 
To:   

If this email is not spam, click here to submit the signatures to FortiGuard - AntiSpam Service. 

From: Mrs. Elizabeth Cooper,
East Legon , Accra Ghana


MY DEAR, 

I know you will be surprise to receive this mail from me as we do not know each other nevertheless I am Mrs. Elizabeth Cooper from Liberia presently residing in Accra Ghana. 

I would like to apply through this medium for your co-operation to secure an opportunity to invest and to go into joint business partnership with you.

I have a substantial capital I  intend to invest jointly with you into a lucrative business venture based on your advice and directive. 

The essence of this mail is to open up communication with you to enable us know each other as regards to our plan to invest our money judiciously with you. 

Please feel free to email me for further clarification on my intention to partner with you.

God bless you as I will be looking forward to hear from you urgently. 


FULL NAME
AGE
OCCUPATION
COMPANY 
POSITION IN COMPANY
COUNTRY OF ORIGIN
COUNTRY OF RESIDENCE
PHONE 
FAX 
MOBILE
EMAIL  
and if possible a copy of you ID 


MRS.ELIZABETH COOPER

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From: Dr Ibrahim Ahmed‏
From:  Dr Ibrahim Ahmed (dr_ibrahim_ahmed@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 15, 2010 8 :56: 55 PM 
To:  . (.) 

àéFrom: Dr Ibrahim Ahmed 
Bank Of Africa. 
Burkina fatso (B.O.A).
Ouagadougou-Burkina Faso . 
Dear friend, 

It will be a surprise for you to receive this mail, Welcome this letter. I am Dr Ibrahim Ahmed 
The Director Of The Accounts & Auditing Dept. At The Bank Of Africa Burkina Faso Ouagadougou-West Africa. With due respect I Have Decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be Beneficial to Both of us. At The Bank's Last Accounts/Auditing Evaluations, my staffs Came Across an old account which was being maintained by a foreign client Who we Learnt was among the deceased passengers of an Airline Crash On 6thNov. 2002. 

Since the deceased was unable to run this account since his Death. the Account has remained doormat without the knowledge of his family since It Was put in a safe deposit account in the bank for future investment by The Client. Since his demise, nobody, not even the members of his family have Applied for claims over this fund and it has been in the safe deposit Account until we discovered that it cannot be claimed since our client Foreign national and we are sure that he has no next of kin here to File Claims over the money. as the director of the dept, this discovery was brought to my office so as to decide what is to be done. with the few personnel In my Dept, we decided to seek ways through which to transfer this money out Of the Bank and out of the country too. 

The total amount in the accounts is Seven million five thousand dollars(US$7.5M)wit hour positions as staffs of the bank, we are handicapped because we cannot operate foreign accounts and cannot lay bona fide claim over this money. while we were contemplating on what to Do, a Friend of mine who works with the chamber of commerce and industry Recommended your personality to mead advised I should ask you for Help to Transfer this money out of the country. the client is a foreign national And You will only be asked toast as his next of kin and I will supply you With All the necessary information's and bank data to assist you in being Able to Transfer this money to any bank of your choice where this money could be transferred into. 

I and my partners have decided to give away forty (40%)to you for Your Assistance and ten (10%) for any expenses that might arise during the Transaction of this transfer. we want to assure you that this transaction is absolutely risk free since we work in this bank which is why you should Be Confident in the success of this transaction because you will be Updated With information as at when desired. 

Am awaiting for your urgent response, 
Thanks and remain blessed.
Dr Ibrahim Ahmed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM BMW AUTOMOBILE COMPANY.‏
From:  monarch@bealenet.com on behalf of BMW AUTOMOBILE COMPANY. (bmw20101921@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 15, 2010 7:54:14 PM 
To:   

 BMW AUTOMOBILE COMPANY.PROMOTION DEPARTMENTBMW LOTTERY DEPARTMENTUK7 DOCK WAY,SEFTEN BUSINESS PARKLONDON, T40 4RTUnite Kingdom+44,7010-285-163 DEAR WINNERReference Number: BMW/2551256003/23The Board of Directors, members of staff and theInternationalAwareness Promotion Department of the BMW AutomobileCompany, wishes to congratulate you as one of our TEN(10)STATR PRIZE WINNER in this year's BMW AutomobileInternational Awareness Promotion (IAP) heldin London, England. This makes you the proud owner of abrand new BMW5 Series, M Sport Saloon car and cash prize of£500,000.00GBP (five hundred thousand British pounds).The car comes with a special BMW Insurance Cover for onewhole year,that is, till the next promotion in 2010. It also comes witha one yearwarranty and FREE repairs at any BMW AUTOMOBILE depot orservicestation worldwide. The selection process was carried outthrough randomselection in our Computerized Email Selection System(C.E.S.S.) from adatabase of over a million email addresses from the WorldWide Webdrawn from all the continents of the world.To claim your winnings kindly contact, Barrister MorganLewis, he hasbeen mandated to offer you legal assistance and fascilitatethe urgentdelivery of your prizes directly to you.Barr. John Harry.EMAIL: bmw20101921@hotmail.comTEL; +44, 701-426-4796.You are to contact him with the following information:1. FULL NAME:2. MOTHER'S NAME:3. SEX: 4. AGE:5. NATIONALITY:6. RESIDENCIAL ADDRESS:7. CITY8. STATE:9. ZIP CODE:10. OCCUPATION / POSITION HELD:11. PHONE NUMBER:12. WON BEFORE;13. ANNUAL INCOME;14. FAX: 15. EMAIL ADDRESS:Once again congratulationsSincerely,Mrs Helen Piggy (coordinator)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

EMPLOYMENT OPPORTUNITIES‏
From:  ALEX SCOTT (mooil@pacificoilcompany.info)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 15, 2010 4 :34: 36 PM 
To:   




Dear Sir/madam

The M&O Pacific Oil Company Canada needs new workers so 

employment opportunities are available in which careers 

suite into these work categories, Electricians , Nurse 

Practitioners , Technicians, Pipe Welders , Warehouse 

Operators , Cleaning crew , Kitchen stewarding , medical 

doctor, Painters, Mechanics, Engineer, Technical drawers 

, Bell Attendant , security, Reservations Manager , 

Laundry manager , Telecommunications technicians , 

Mechanical Fitter & Turner , Store Keeper, Piping 

Supervisor , Computer Engineering, professional massager, 

Oil Operator/Chemist , Offshore Oil Drillers , Drivers, 

Plant Manager, District Manager, Metal workers,Gym and 

exercise instructors etc.

Our Company will be responsible for the payment for 

his/her accommodation so if you are interested you can 

contact us directory at this below e-mail address link 

With your C.V.

mandopacificoilcompanyca@yahoo.ca

We look forward for your prompt reply via this email 

address above for more information.

Thanks

Mr ALEX SCOTT 
H R Manager

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From : Mrs.Natasha Frank.‏
From:  Mrs Natasha (mrsnatashafrank@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 15, 2010 4:29:43 PM 
To:   

From : Mrs.Natasha Frank. 

My dear, It's my pleasure to contact you, please read this slowly and 
carefully, as it may be one of the most important emails you ever get. I 
am Mrs.Natasha Frank. I was married to Late Joseph Frank  from 
Spain. The Director of Veekrol Link Ltd Burkina Faso West Africa, a seasoned 
contractor in West African Region, he died on Monday, 31 July 2003 in 
Paris. 

We were married for seven years without a child. After his death I decided 
not to re-marry or get a child outside my matrimonial home. there is this 
huge amount of money Fifteen million U.S dollars ($15,000,000.00) in a 
security firm, which is now wasting there. My Doctor told me that I would 
not last long due to cancer problem. Having known my condition I decided 
to donate this fund to better the lives of the less privileged. I need an 
honest and trust worthy individual that will utilize this money in 
accordance with my instruction.  I want the funds to be used in funding 
religious organizations, orphanages, the less privileged and propagating 
the word of God. 

I took this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit this 
money and my husband relatives are very unkind to me and I don't want my 
husbands hard earned money to be misused. I am not afraid of death hence I 
know where I am going. I know that I am going to be in the bosom of the 
Lord. Exodus 14 VS 14 says that the lord will fight my course and I shall 
hold my peace. 

As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the 
Security firm, and my Attorney also. For legitimacy, he will also issue 
you a letter of authority that will empower you as the 
original-beneficiary of this fund. I want you to always pray for me, any 
delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing for another individual 
for this 
same purpose. If you are not interested, kindly pardon me for contacting 
you through this medium. 

Best regards, 
Mrs.Natasha Frank. 
Pls reply: mrsnatashafrank@voila.fr

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONFIDENTIAL IS THE CASE.‏
From:  jameskabore (jameskabore01@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 15, 2010 3:19:41 PM 
To:   

MR JAMES KABORE.
The Personal Assistant Manager Of The Bank Of Africa.
Bank OF AFRICA/B.O.A.
Ouagadougou, Burkina-Faso.


                                ( READ CAREFULLY AND KEEP SECRET) 
Dear friend,

      I am personal Assistant to the Branch Manager of Bank Of Africa(BOA)Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. I want to inquire from you if you can handle this transaction for mutual benefits/life opportunity for you and me. The transaction is about seeking your consent to present you as the next of kin/ beneficiary of the US$10.6MILLION DOLLER,(TEN  MILLION SIX HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATES DOLLARS),and who is a customer to the bank where i work.

     He died in a Kenya plane crash 2003, with his family during their vacation journey. The Fund is currently in a suspense account awaiting claim, the bank made a public notice that they are ready to release this fund to any of his relatives abroad. 

      THEREFORE, by virtue of its nature as being utterly CONFIDENTIAL, top secret should be maintained please!,because i am still in the active service i do not need any form of implication especially now i'm in the verge of my retirement to endanger my carear at last!. 

    Since we got the information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless some body applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines and laws.

     In that regard, i decided to seek your consent for this prospective opportunity. Have it at the back of your mind, that the transaction does not involve any RISK, and does not need much engagement from you, since i am familiar with this kind of transaction being an insider.Necessary modalities will be worked out to enable us carry out the fund claim under a legitimate arrangement. I have resolved to offer you 30% of the total fund, 10% for sundry expenses that may be incurred during the process of executing this transaction and 60% percent for me.

    I will give you more details about the transaction when I receive your affirmative response,more clarification information. 
I'm waiting to hear from you soon.

Thanks and God bless.
MR JAMES KABORE.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Alert!!‏
From:  Western Union (info@wu.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 15, 2010 12:57:36 PM 
To:   

Dear Western Union Customer, You have been awarded with the sum of $50,000 USDby our office, as one of our customers who use WesternUnion in their daily business transaction. This award has been selected through the internet, whereyour e-mail address was indicated and notified. Pleaseprovide Mr. Gary Epps with the following detailslisted below so that your fund will be remited to youthrough Western Union. 1. Name:______2. Address________3. Country:_______4. Phone Number____5. Occupation:________6. Sex:_________________7. Age___________________ Mr. Gary EppsTel: +234 703 459 6626E-mail: wu.africadeptt2010@w.cn As soon as these details are received and verified,your fund will be transferred to you. Thank you, forusing western union.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Alert!!‏
From:  Western Union (info@wu.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 15, 2010 12:49:01 PM 
To:   

Dear Western Union Customer, You have been awarded with the sum of $50,000 USDby our office, as one of our customers who use WesternUnion in their daily business transaction. This award has been selected through the internet, whereyour e-mail address was indicated and notified. Pleaseprovide Mr. Gary Epps with the following detailslisted below so that your fund will be remited to youthrough Western Union. 1. Name:______2. Address________3. Country:_______4. Phone Number____5. Occupation:________6. Sex:_________________7. Age___________________ Mr. Gary EppsTel: +234 703 459 6626E-mail: wu.africadeptt2010@w.cn As soon as these details are received and verified,your fund will be transferred to you. Thank you, forusing western union.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONTACT B M W AGENT ON THIS MAIL ADDRESS (bmw-consultant@w.cn)‏
From:  Smith, Herman W. (HWSmith@umsl.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 15, 2010 11:40:39 AM 
To:   

 THE LOTTERY DEPARTMENT BMW22 Garden Close, Stamford,Lincs, PE9 2YP, LondonUnited Kingdom Dear Winner, This is to inform you that your Email ID have been selected by the B.M.WBoard as a winner in on going promotion of the sum of 1,000 000,000. (Onemillion Great British Pounds) and a brand new BMW 5 Series Car fromInternational programs held in 2010, To file for your claims please contact your fiduciary agent with your Fullinformation's Names:Address:Age:Occupation:Phone no:Country: BMW LOTTERY CLAIMS DEPARTMENTNAME:Prof, Larry SmithEMAIL: :bmw-consultant@w.cnNUMBER: :+4470359 55228 Please you are to provide him with the above listed details as soon asPossible so he can begin with the processing of your prize winnings.Congratulations once again from all our staffs and the director BMWlottery.Prof, Larry SmithTHE DIRECTOR PROMOTIONSBMW LOTTERY DEPARTMENTUNITED KINGDOM.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attention please,‏
From:  GODWIN OMO (godwin.omo@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 15, 2010 10:37:25 AM 
To:   

Attention please,

I am Mr. Godwin Omo,a minner working with the  ministry of natural resources of my country.Life in the mines is quite a dangerious one as some of us sometimes die in the mines while the government and its cohorts enjoy the proceeds at the expense of our lives.To this effect therefore,some of us who have the mind have decided to steal 250 kilos of 22 karat gold(both gold bars and alluvial gold dust are available) Sell it and run to foreign countries with our families.The price of the gold is $6,500 per kilo.

Considering the secracy involved in this kind of deal,we are scared to contact anyhow person.But,we have contacted you with the hope that you will keep the secrecy at the sametime assist us to either sell the gold or buy it from us. This is our last opportunity and we are not ready to lose it. If you are serious and ready to buy from us or assist us in getting capable buyers. kindly show your interest by replying this mail to this mail id or its alternative as shown below. For security reasons we will at this time communicate via e-mail considering the security reasons involved until we know actually that you are with us then we will give you a contact telephone number.

We have to inform you that some top officials of the mines are involved and will assist to produce all necessary documents which will back up the gold as one that has legally and directly bought from the ministry of gold and natural resources. This therefore makes this a 100% risk free deal.

Get back to us as quickly as possible so that we will move the gold out in alluvial dust or bars depending of the one that you will need.
Waiting to hearing from you soon.
Mr. Godwin Omo.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REPLY ASAP‏
From:  Frank Abel (abel_002@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 15, 2010 5:01:24 AM 
To:   

Mr.Frank AbelBRANCH MANAGERBanco pinchincha Quito Ecuador. Hello Dear, My name is Frank Abel, I am the branch manager of theBanco pinchincha Quito Ecuador. I got your informationduring my search through the Internet.. I am 46years ofage and married with 3 lovely kids. It may interest youto hear that I am a Man of peace and I don't wantproblem, but I do not know how you will feel about thisbecause you may have double mind. But I am telling youthat this is real and you are not going to regret afterdoing this transaction with me. I only hope that we canassist each other. But if you don't want this businessoffer kindly forget it and I will not contact you again. I have packaged a financial transaction that willbenefit both of us, as the regional manager of Bancopinchincha Quito Ecuador; it is my duty to send in afinancial report to my head office in the capital city(Quito Ecuador) at the end of each year. On the courseof the last year 2008 end of last year report, Idiscovered that my branch in which I am the manager madethree million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar[3, 750.000.00] which my head office is not aware of itand will never be aware of. I have since place this fundon what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without anybeneficiary. As an official of the bank I can not be directlyconnected to this fund, so this informed me ofcontacting you for us to work, so that you can assistand receive this fund into your bank account for us toSHARE. Mean While you will have 35% of the total fund,Note there are practically no risk involved, it will bebank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to standclaim as the original depositor of this fund who madethe deposit with our branch so that my Head office canorder the transfer to your designated bank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I willappreciate it very much as soon as I receive yourresponse I will give you details on how we can achieveit successfully. Please contact me with this emailaddress: abel_003@sify.com Best RegardsMr. Frank Abel

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GET BACK TO ME SOON‏
From:  Jacob Josh (jacobjosh@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 15, 2010 3 :53: 04 AM 
To:   

Mr.Jacob JoshBRANCH MANAGERBanco pichincha Quito Ecuador. Hello Dear, My name is Jacob Josh, I am the branch manager of the Banco pichinchaQuito Ecuador. I got your information during my search through theInternet.. I am 46years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It mayinterest you to hear that I am a Man of peace and I don't want problem, butI do not know how you will feel about this because you may have doublemind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are not going toregret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope that we can assisteach other. But if you don't want this business offer kindly forget it andI will not contact you again. I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, asthe regional manager of Banco pinchincha Quito Ecuador; it is my duty tosend in a financial report to my head office in the capital city (QuitoEcuador) at the end of each year. On the course of the last year 2008 endof last year report, I discovered that my branch in which I am the managermade three million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar [3, 750.000.00]which my head office is not aware of it and will never be aware of. I havesince place this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without anybeneficiary. As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund, sothis informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you can assistand receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE. Mean Whileyou will have 35% of the total fund, Note there are practically no riskinvolved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to standclaim as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with ourbranch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designatedbank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much assoon as I receive your response I will give you details on how we canachieve it successfully. Please contact me with this email address:jacobjosh2@sify.com Best RegardsMr. Jacob Josh

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Reply‏
From:  obeng kumi (obegk@mail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 14, 2010 4 :11: 49 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend, I got your contact during my search for a reliable, trust worthy and honestperson to introduce this transfer project with. My name is Mr.Obeng Kumi I am the manager of the SG-SSB BANK LTD Ghana, I am a Ghanaian married withfour children. I am writing to solicit your assistance in the nobletransfer of US$7,500,000.00. This fund is the excess of what my branch in whichI am the manager made as profit during the year in my Head Office here in Accraand they will never know of this Excess. I have since then, placed this amount of US$7,500,000.00 (Seven Million Fivehundred Thousand United States Dollars) on a SUSPENCE ACCOUNT without abeneficiary. I am currently seeking a means of expanding and relocatingbusiness interest in the following sectors: Banking, Real estate, Stockspeculation and mining, Transportation and Tobacco, Agriculture, Oil and gas andGold dust.  As an officer of the bank, I cannot be directly connected to this money thus Iam impelled to request for your assistance to receive this money into your bankaccount. I intend to part 30% of this fund to you while 70% shall be for me. I do need to stress that there are practically no risk involved in this. It isgoing to be a bank-to-bank transfer to your nominated bank account anywhere youfeel safer. All I need from you is to stand as the original depositor of thisfund. If you accept this offer, I will appreciate your timely response on myprivate e-mail address ::o: beng_kumi1951@yahoo.cn With regards,Mr.Obeng Kumi ----------------------------------------------------------------Powered by EagleChinhoyi University Of Technology,Bag 7724,Chinhoyi,ZimbabweWebsite: http://www.cut.ac.zw

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

British Petroleum P.l.c London‏
From:  Andy Inglis (oilandybp@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 14, 2010 11 :31: 46 AM 
To:   

  Dear Sir,  Good day. I am Andy Inglis; a staff of British Petroleum P.l.c London.I ran into your contact while searching for an Industrialist who could assist me to receive the sum of £187.5M Million Pounds.  I have a great interest of investing in your country as well seek your services in a private confidential matter regarding the late investor's Bank account who died leaving some funds unclaimed in our bank without any beneficiary.  This requires a private arrangement. Could you perhaps be able to receive these funds under legal claims then I will fill you in. I am willing to Part with 10% of the total funds for your participation and assistance.  I need assistance from a trust worthy and reliable person whom I will fill in as the beneficiary/next of kin to the late account holder to provide an account where this fund will be remitted.  I have all the details and will fill you in if you are really willing and capable to work the deal with me. Your major role would be to open a bank account where the funds will be transferred.  The funds in question are quite large (about 187.5M). I will expect a straight answer from you. Yes or no. If yes, then let's work out the modalities and I will expect to have your most confidential phone number to call you for oral explanation before we proceed.  Thanks.Andy Inglis.  British Petroleum Plc1 St James Square, London SW1Y 4PD UKTelephone: Tel: +447624103363

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!‏
From:  Mr.Chinawat Pinn (info0000@mcom.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 14, 2010 7:39:06 AM 
To:   

ASIA PACIFIC INTERNATIONAL LOTTERY

FROM: THE DESK OF THE VICE PRESIDENT.

BATCH: EGS/ 22504002/03: REFERENCE: 15/0018/IPD

ATTENTION: CONGRATULATIONS!

RE: PRIZE/AWARD NOTIFICATION.


This is to inform you of the release of ASIA PACIFIC INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS ASSOCIATION PRIZE DRAW held in Bangkok 2010.


Your email was attached to ticket number 085-12876077-09 with serial number 51390-0 that drew the lucky numbers of 03-06-08-10-12-16-27, which consequently won the lottery in the 5th category. You have therefore been approved for a lump sum pay of $1.000, 000.00. (ONE MILLION UNITED STATE DOLLARS ONLY), in cash credited to file with REF: N.EGS/3662367114/13.

This is from a total cash prize of 25,020.225.00, shared among the twenty-five International winners in this category. 

The lucky numbers:

03-06-08-10-12-16-27


CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Your fund is now deposited with our Bank/Security Vault here in Bangkok Thailand and insured in your name. Due to mix up of some numbers and names, we ask that you keep this award from public notice until your claim has been processed, and the money remitted to your account, as this is part of our security protocol, to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking of advantage of this program by participants, as has happened in the past.


All participants were selected through a computer ballot system drawn from 25,000 names, email addresses & official addresses, from Asia, Australia, New Zealand, Europe, North and South America, Middle East and Africa , as Part of our International Promotions Program. We hope your lucky email will draw a bigger cash prize in the subsequent programs. 

To begin your prize claim, you are advised to contact our Thailand regional coordinator below as follows, for further instructions and directives on how to receive your cash price.

ASIA PACIFIC INTERNATIONAL LOTTERY ASSOCIATION
Soi Nui Klong Toei Klm 15 Wattana Bangkok 10200
Name: Mr. Pani Ken
Tel: +66 816 864 084

1. Your Full Name:
2. Your Date of Birth:
3. Your Occupation and your Phone Number:
4. Your Ticket Number:
5.Your Serial Number:
6.Your Lucky Numbers:
7.Your REF:
8.Country Of Origin:


Remember, all prize money must be claimed within 30 Days of receiving this notification, and any prize not claim will be returned to HIS MAJESTY'S DEPARTMENT OF THE TREASURY. And also be informed that 10% of your lottery winning belongs to (THE PROMOTIONS COMPANY). 
Because they are the company that bought your ticket and played the lottery in your name.


Note also that this 10% will be remitted after you have received your Winnings prize, because the money is insured in your name already. NOTE: In Order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, please remember to Quote your reference and batch numbers in all correspondences with us,

Furthermore, should there be any change of address, please do inform our Coordinator as soon possible.


An original copy of your lucky winning ticket and your deposit certificate will be sent to you by Administrative and Operations Director of Siam Express Courier Co Ltd. Thailand.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Once again from all members of our staff and thank you for being a part of our International Promotions program.

We wish you continued good fortunes.


Sincerely,
Dr.Helen Chew Loon,
President
Asia Pacific Int'l Lottery Org

Chinawat  Pinn
Vice President
Asia Pacific Int'l Lottery Org

RECENT $1.000,000.00 WINNERS!

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Email Id Has Won!!!‏
From:  UK LOTTERY 2010 (cam_glb9870@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Sunday, March 14, 2010 6:18:21 AM 
To:  info@win.com 

  File REF No: CGL/74-A0802742009BATCH No:2009CGL-01 Your email ID have won 891,934.00.pounds onour online monthly promomtion,to claim yourprize, contact Mr.Brain Johnson with thefollowing informations given below: Your Full Name, Address, Age, Occupation, Country, Tell Email: cam_glb9870@live.comRegardsMr Brian JohnsonTEL ::(: +44)704 570 7372

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION‏
From:  MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (abrhpe@abrhpe.com.br)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 14, 2010 3 :23: 07 AM 
To:   

Microsoft Ltd, ® 
Microsoft Corporation, 
40 Ryecroft Way Stopsley , 
London SW1E 5JL 
England UNITED KINGDOM 
FILE REF: HL/5564/06/07/MICS 
BATCH: MC11/834/5PDH /EU 





OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION 







It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held in London, United Kingdom. Were email address was randomly selected from over Three million email addresses of different people around the world without their knowledge and your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of 850,000.00 (Eight hundred and fifty Thousand pounds sterling). Our winners are arranged into four categories with different winning prizes accordingly in each category. 





They are arranged in this format below: 

CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES 
1st. 2 ? 1,000,000.00 pounds each 
2nd. 8 ? 850,000.00 pounds each 
3rd. 13 ? 350,000.00 pounds each 
4th. 27 ? 170,000.00 pounds each 






We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you. 






For verification purpose be sure to include the following: 
(1) Your Full Names. 
(2) Your Tel/Fax numbers. 
(3) Your Nationality/Country. 
(4) Your contact address.. 
(5) Sex. 
(6) Age. 
(7) Occupation. 
(8) Your Preferred Method of Receiving Your Price (From Below) Mode of Price Remittance. 
(1)Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque Name and other Documents safely to you. 




It is important to note that your award information was released with the following particulars attached to it. 






(1) These are your identification numbers: MCS-26799/097 
(2) Award numbers: MCS-26799/097 
(3) Email ticket numbers: EAASL-130877 
(4) Batch numbers: MC11/834/8PDH /EU 
(5) The file reference numbers: HL/5574/41/07/MICS 
{6} Serial Numbers: McST/006/NL46560 






To avoid unnecessary delays and complications, quote the following numbers above to the Microsoft Promotional claims manager who will by duty guide you on the step to take in collecting your prize. 





************************************************** 
FOREIGN CLAIMS MANAGER 
MR. JOHN WILLIAMS 
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK). 
E-mail: microsecurity.claimsdept@discuz.org
************************************************** 






The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by Microsoft Management, The World Wide Web Consortium (W3C), Acer Computers, and a consortium of software promotion companies, The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies such as Yahoo, British airways, Google. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 







Once again on behalf of all our staff, 
CONGRATULATIONS! 
Sincerely, 
MR. JOHN WILLIAMS. 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR. 
© 2001-2009 MICROSOFT WINDOWS®.77735 876378

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

DIRECTOR PROMOTIONS‏
From:  B M W (info@bmw.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 14, 2010 1:50:23 AM 
To:  info@ventelo.net 

  THE LOTTERY DEPARTMENT BMW22 Garden Close, Stamford,Lincs, PE9 2YP, LondonUnited Kingdom Dear Winner, This is to inform you that your Email ID have been selected by the B.M.WBoard as a winner in on going promotion of the sum of 1,000 000,000. (Onemillion Great British Pounds) and a brand new BMW 5 Series Car fromInternational programs held in 2010, To file for your claims please contact your fiduciary agent with your Fullinformation's Names:Address:Age:Occupation:Phone no:Country: BMW LOTTERY CLAIMS DEPARTMENTNAME:Prof, Larry SmithEMAIL: :bmw-consultant@w.cnNUMBER: :+4470359 55228Please you are to provide him with the above listed details as soon asPossible so he can begin with the processing of your prize winnings.Congratulations once again from all our staffs and the director BMWlottery.Prof, Larry SmithTHE DIRECTOR PROMOTIONSBMW LOTTERY DEPARTMENTUNITED KINGDOM.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attention,can you receive these boxes for us as our foreign guardian.‏
From:  prince philip johnson (btly13@mcom.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 13, 2010 8:38:54 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 read.txt (2.1 KB)  


VIEW THE ATTACHMENT MESSAGE...May The Peace of The Lord Be With You.


Attention,


May The Peace of The Lord Be With You.
I am Prince Philip Johnson, I live in Ghana with my younger sister Princess, we are 
refugees. We lost our parents in the war in my country and we were among the kids 
rescued to Ghana by UN Forces.


We have our inheritance box here in Ghana which our late father, His Royal Highness 
King Musinga Johnson of Kreo Community in Liberia deposited here for safekeeping 
purpose due to the war situation in our country over the years. The box contain $8.5 
million dollars, but the security company doesn't know the exact contents because our 
father deposited them as "FAMILY VALUABLES".


My questions are these below:


1. Please can you receive these boxes for us as our foreign guardian and trustee?
2. Can we trust you in helping us?
3. What percentage do you think that will be ok for you?


To prove what am telling you and for us to build trust, I and my sister crossed our 
minds and will attached the vital documents which were issued to our father the day the 
deposit was made, so that you can confirm things for yourself, the burial picture of 
our late father.We took this bold step with great faith in God and believe that you 
will listen to us and help us, so that we can join you in your country and continue our 
education which is our number one priority.


Please think about this and reply us as soon as possible for us to know what to do 
immediately. I have concluded all arrangement with the security company to move the 
consignment via diplomatic means for safe delivery of the consignment to your door 
step, on receipt of your reply to this email I will inform the diplomat who is waiting 
to take the delivery to your door step to contact you. If you are intereted, It will 
require you to get change of ownership and power of attorney so that the security 
company can release the consignment.


Take good care and God bless till we hear from you. Our sincere regards to your family.

Respectfully
Prince Philip and Princess Johnson.
(prince_philipjohnson@yahoo.cn)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend,Contact my secretary in Burkina Faso with is email address (mr.balis@yahoo.com) call he on is phone number +00226 78 57 45 18 is name is mr balis joron‏
From:  Ben Zongo (ben.zongo91@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 13, 2010 7:55:48 PM 
To:   


Dear Friend,Contact my secretary in Burkina Faso with is email address (mr.balis@yahoo.com) call he on is phone number +00226 78 57 45 18 is name is mr balis joron

Good day, this is Mr. Ben Zongo, I'm happy to inform you about my success in getting the fund transferred under the cooperation of a new partner from China as you are aware. Presently i'm  in China for investment projects with my own share of the total sum. Meanwhile,I didn't forget your past efforts and attempts to assist me in transferring those funds despite that it failed us some how.

Now contact my secretary in Burkina Faso, his name is Mr. Balis Jorom and his email address is (mr.balis@yahoo.com) ask him to send you the total $950usd which I  kept as check with him, this is for your compensation for all the past efforts and attempts to assist me in this matter. 

I appreciated your efforts at that time very much,so feel free and get in touched with my secretary Balis and instruct him where to send the amount to you.Please do let me know immediately you receive it so that we can share the joy after all the sufferness at that time. 

In the moment, I am very busy here because of the investment projects which me and the new  partner are having at hand, finally, remember that I had forwarded instruction to my secretary on your behalf to receive that money, so feel free to get in touch with Mr. Balis Jorom and he will send the check to you without any delay.
1,Your Full Name.........
2,Delivery address.......
3,phone number...........
4,your country............

Regards,
Mr. Ben Zongo.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION‏
From:  MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (info@microsoft.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 13, 2010 9:43:03 AM 
To:   

Microsoft Ltd, ® 
Microsoft Corporation, 
40 Ryecroft Way Stopsley , 
London SW1E 5JL 
England UNITED KINGDOM 
FILE REF: HL/5564/06/07/MICS 
BATCH: MC11/834/5PDH /EU 





OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION 







It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held in London, United Kingdom. Were email address was randomly selected from over Three million email addresses of different people around the world without their knowledge and your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of 850,000.00 (Eight hundred and fifty Thousand pounds sterling). Our winners are arranged into four categories with different winning prizes accordingly in each category. 





They are arranged in this format below: 

CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES 
1st. 2 ? 1,000,000.00 pounds each 
2nd. 8 ? 850,000.00 pounds each 
3rd. 13 ? 350,000.00 pounds each 
4th. 27 ? 170,000.00 pounds each 






We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you. 






For verification purpose be sure to include the following: 
(1) Your Full Names. 
(2) Your Tel/Fax numbers. 
(3) Your Nationality/Country. 
(4) Your contact address.. 
(5) Sex. 
(6) Age. 
(7) Occupation. 
(8) Your Preferred Method of Receiving Your Price (From Below) Mode of Price Remittance. 
(1)Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque Name and other Documents safely to you. 




It is important to note that your award information was released with the following particulars attached to it. 






(1) These are your identification numbers: MCS-26799/097 
(2) Award numbers: MCS-26799/097 
(3) Email ticket numbers: EAASL-130877 
(4) Batch numbers: MC11/834/8PDH /EU 
(5) The file reference numbers: HL/5574/41/07/MICS 
{6} Serial Numbers: McST/006/NL46560 






To avoid unnecessary delays and complications, quote the following numbers above to the Microsoft Promotional claims manager who will by duty guide you on the step to take in collecting your prize. 





************************************************** 
FOREIGN CLAIMS MANAGER 
MR. JOHN WILLIAMS 
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK). 
E-mail: microsecurity.dept02@windowslive.com 
Phone: +44 704 575 6787 
+44 704 577 1449 
************************************************** 






The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by Microsoft Management, The World Wide Web Consortium (W3C), Acer Computers, and a consortium of software promotion companies, The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies such as Yahoo, British airways, Google. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 







Once again on behalf of all our staff, 
CONGRATULATIONS! 
Sincerely, 
MR. JOHN WILLIAMS. 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR. 
© 2001-2009 MICROSOFT WINDOWS®.77735 876378

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attn: Beneficiary‏
From:  Barrister Regan Miller (noreply@info.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 13, 2010 12:21:54 AM 
To:   

   Attn: Beneficiary,I am Barrister Regan Miller and a human right activist in Nigeria and I am pleased to inform you again for the last time that my petition to the government has been granted and your benefit as compensation as part of your Lottery winnings of $850,000.00USD that has been illegally diverted into the country has been approved. So, you will be receiving $10,000.00USD daily till it completes the correct amount of $850,000.00. To ensure that your payment has been effected before taking further directives, please, visit www.westernunion.com and click TRACKING. Then, copy and enter the following details in the brackets on the displayed box fields and click CHECK STATUS to track your money online with; Sender First Name: TundeSender Last Name: OjoMoney Transfer Control Number (MTCN): 5187932421 This money is not yet available at your resident local western union shop but only available on the western union money transfer database since it is on hold and you cannot pick it up till you have paid the transfer charges of $380USD via western union money transfer immediately with the details of the western union agent in Abuja with his Receiver's name: Mr James Okoh, Address: New House Plaza, Abuja, Nigeria. And you are to reply with the payment details as it appears on the western union payment slip. This amount will be made available at your resident local western union shop after you have settled the transfer charges and I will avail you the full details of the sender and the money will be made fit for you to pick up once I have confirmed your payment. IMPORTANT NOTICE: If your payment for the transfer charges is not received after three days there would be a money back withdrawal already sent to you for security reasons.  Yours in Regan MillerTel#: +234-809-194 5768

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GET BACK TO ME SOON‏
From:  Frank Abel (nanoelisa@cyberline.com.pe)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 15, 2010 1:05:27 AM 
To:   

Mr.Frank AbelBRANCH MANAGERBanco pinchincha Quito Ecuador. Hello Dear, My name is Frank Abel, I am the branch manager of the Banco pinchincha Quito Ecuador. I got your information during my search through the Internet.. I am 46years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It may interest you to hear that I am a Man of peace and I don't want problem, but I do not know how you will feel about this because you may have double mind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are not going to regret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope that we can assist each other. But if you don't want this business offer kindly forget it and I will not contact you again. I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, as the regional manager of Banco pinchincha Quito Ecuador; it is my duty to send in a financial report to my head office in the capital city (Quito Ecuador) at the end of each year. On the course of the last year 2008 end of last year report, I discovered that my branch in which I am the manager made three million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar [3, 750.000.00] which my head office is not aware of it and will never be aware of. I have since place this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without any beneficiary. As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund, so this informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you can assist and receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE. Mean While you will have 35% of the total fund, Note there are practically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to stand claim as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designated bank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much as soon as I receive your response I will give you details on how we can achieve it successfully. Please contact me with this email address: abel_003@sify.com Best RegardsMr. Frank Abel

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
URGENT REPLY PLEASE‏
From:  fadil waziza (fadil.waziz@live.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 22, 2010 3 :31: 21 AM 
To:  .. (..) 

àéFrom Mr. fadil waziza
Bill And Exchange Manager
Bank Of Africa (B. O. A)
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso

Dear Friend ,
I am Bill And Exchange Manager Of B.O.A Bank Of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso .
I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($6.2 million) immediately to your account.I will send you full details on how the business will be executed , Reply to fadil.waziz@live.fri want you to flourish me with this data's : 
(1) Name:
(2) Age:
(3) Sex:
(4) Phone Number:
(5) Occupation : 
(6) Your Country: 
Yours Sincerely 
Mr .fadil waziza

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Request for Business Transaction‏
From:  LK GANAPATHIRAMAN (lkganapathiraman@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 22, 2010 1 :32: 43 AM 
To:   

My Dear,

    My name is L.K Ganapathiraman, I am the CEO/Managing Director of International Commercial Bank Ghana. I got your information during  my search on the Internet, Am 46years of age and married with 3  lovely kids. It may interest you to know that I am a Man of peace  and I don't want problem, but I do not know how you will feel about this,But I am telling you that this is real and you are not going to regret doing this  transaction with me. I only hope that we can  assist each other. But if you don't want this business offer kindly  forget it and I will not contact you again.

    I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us,as the Managing Director of the International Commercial Bank, it is my duty to send in a financial  report to my head office in the capital city (Accra-Ghana) at the end of each year. On the course of last year 2009 end of year report, I discovered that my branch in which I am the manager made Nine million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar [9, 750.000.00] which my head office is not aware of and will never be.

    I have since place this fund in what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT  without any beneficiary. As an official of the bank I can not be  directly connected to this fund, so this informed my contacting you,  for us to work, so that you can assist and receive this fund into  your bank account so we can SHARE. you will have 35% of the total  fund, Note that there are practically no risk involved, it will be a  bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to stand claim as the  original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designated bank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I will  appreciate it very much as soon as I receive your response I will  give you details on how we can achieve this successfully.

Best Regards,
L.K Ganapathiraman

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Your account has been temporarily blocked.‏
From:  PayPal Security Advisory (paypal@service.com)  
 This message may be a phishing scam. Learn more 
Sent: Sunday, March 21, 2010 9:05:35 PM 
To:   


Dear customer,

Your account has been temporarily limited.

Click here to resolve the problem 

Thank You.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATIONS FROM IRISH PROMOTION HOUSE 2010‏
From:  IRENE WOOD (lottery_info@irish.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 22, 2010 8:43:28 PM 
To:   

The Promotion Department IRISH LOTTERY22 Garden Close, Stamford,Lincs, PE9 2YP, London United Kingdom. Congratulations your email just won you our Year 2010 IRISHINTERNATIONAL ONLINE PROMOTION which is the sum of 700,000.00British Pounds through a computer email draw with a ticket numberTv345678U and you are advice to contact our below staff for claims ContactMr ROONEY JAMES Email :claims.irish2010@live.com ForClaims, We require you fill this form and return to your claims agentimmediately.(1) Data File Number: UK/9420X2/68(2) Ref.Code :0087955827499(3) Grant Number:I.R.P /0080648302/07 Name(In Full)AddressAge:Sex:Phone Number (Home)Mobile:Office NumberState:CountryPresent OccupationScanned Copy Of IdentitySincerely yours,Mrs IRENE WOODONLINE CO-ORDINATOR

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Notification Date: 22nd/03/2010‏
From:  GOOGLE LOTTERY AWARD (googlepromotions@[98.28.15.34])  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 22, 2010 6:09:58 PM 
To:   
  2 attachments | Download all attachments (14.4 KB)  
 img1.jpg (8.9 KB), img2.jpg (5.5 KB)  



Google Incorporation®.
Belgrave House,
76 Buckingham Palace Road,
London SW1W 9TQ,
United Kingdom



Notification Date: 22nd/03/2010




GOOGLE WINNING NOTIFICATION.


We wish to congratulate you once again on this note, for being part of our lucky winners selected this year. This promotion was set-up to encourage the active use of the Google search engine and the Google ancillary services. Hence we do believe with your winning prize, you will continue to be active and patronage to this company. Google is now the world leading search engine worldwide, and in an effort to sure that it remains the most widely used search engine, an online e-mail balloting was carried out on the 20th March 2010 without your knowledge, it was officially released today been the 22nd Of March 2010.We which to formally announced to you that your email address was attached to a lump sum of 550,000.00{Five Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds Sterling's}.


We also wish to inform you that you have successfully passed the requirements, statutory obligations, verifications and our satisfactory report test conducted for all our online winners. A winning Cheque will be issued in your name by Google Promotion Award Team, and also a certificate of prize claims will be sent along side your winning Cheque.


These are your award details.
Security Code Number: GUK/4532345G.
Ticket No: GUK/699/33/2009
Winning Number: GUK/877/798/2009


Information's required from you are part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program. To claim your won prize, please contact our Foreign Transfer Manager DR WILLIAMS GIBSON neatly filling the verification and fund release form below.
VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM.
(1) Your contact address.
(2) Your Tel/Fax numbers.
(3) Your Nationality/Country.
(4) Your Full Name.
(5) Sex.
(6) Occupation
(7) Age.
(8) Ever won an online lottery?
Mode of Prize Remittance.
(1)Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque Name and other Winning Documents safely to you.
You are advised to contact your Foreign Transfer Manager DR WILLIAMS GIBSON with his private email details below to avoid unnecessary delay and complications:

***********************************************
FOREIGN CLAIMS MANAGER
DR WILLIAMS GIBSON
GOOGLE VALIDATION OFFICE DEPARTMENT (UK).
E-mail: googlesecurity.validation@admin.in.th
**********************************************


The Google Promotion Award Team has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winnings and also sharing their identification numbers. As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The google promotion award committee has reached a decision from the headquarters at the United Kingdom that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the disqualification of the winners lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize.



Congratulations from the Staffs & Members of the Google interactive Lottery Board Commission.



Yours Sincerely,
MRS. VERUMLEM KLEITH.
GOOGLE ZONAL CORDINATOR
LONDON,
UNITED KINGDOM.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WINNING NOTIFICATION‏
From:  BRITISH CANADIAN LOTTERY BC-49 (info@mail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 22, 2010 5 :32: 59 PM 
To:   

Your E-mail Account has been picked as the winner of a lump sum pay out of£1,250,952.00 (One Million Two Hundred And Fifty Thousand Nine Hundred AndFifty Two Pounds Sterling) in cash credited to file, with REFNO:IMP/73253CA/2009, with Batch No: 642376/CA/2009 drew the Winning No: 0415 24 25 37 41 Bonus No: 16 for BC-49 Lotto under the choice of thelottery in the 1st category of bi-weekly six. This is from a total prizemoney of £8,612,170 GBP shared among the (7) International Winners in thiscategory. All participants for the Online Version were selected randomlyfrom World Wide Web through Computer Balloting System drawn from over100,000 names database, union associations and corporate bodies that arelisted online. To file for your claim, please Contact our Fiduciary Agentbelow for Verification. Mr. Michael FosterEmail : brit.canadianlott.bc-49@live.co.ukTel.:+(44)-706-574-4305 WINNERS VERIFICATION REQUIREMENTS(1) FULL NAME: (2) FULL ADDRESS: (3) AGE/SEX ::(: 4) OCCUPATION: (5) TELEPHONE NUMBER: (6) TOTAL AMOUNT WON ::(: 7) BATCH NUMBER AS LISTED ABOVE: (8) BONUS NUMBERS ::(: 9) YOUR WINNING NUMBERS: (10) NATIONALITY: Yours Sincerely,Dr (Mrs.) Nelly DooleyOn-Line Coordinator, British Canadian Lottery BC-49.  JKUAT motto: Setting trends in higher education, research and innovation. JKUAT is ISO 9001:2008 Certified.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR FULL TRUST?‏
From:  Adams Abadi (adamsabadi29@live.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, March 22, 2010 3:54:52 PM 
To:   

I NEED YOUR FULL TRUST?
FROM:DR ADAMS ABADI
BILL AND EXCHANGE DEPARTMENT, 
BANK OF AFRICA(B.O.A), 
OUAGADOUGOU,BURKINA-FASO.
Dear friend,
I know that this letter may come to you as a suprise. I got your contact address from the Internet when I was searching for a business partner. My name is DR ADAMS ABADI I am the Bill and Exchange Manager of bank of africa (B.O.A) ,Ouagadouguo Burkina Faso. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of USD$25. Million (TWENTY FIVE MILLION U.S DOLLARS).

In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died along with his wife and children in a plane crash in a year 2000 plane crash happened in america . Since we got information about his death, the bank have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as the next of kin or relation to the deceased,as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him in the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this business proposals to you and release the money to you as next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it because I don't want the money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed Bill.

The request of foreigner in this transaction is necessary because our late customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner. I have agreed that 40% of this money will be for you as foreigner partner in respect to the provision of a foreign account.10% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 50% would be for me, after which I shall visit your country for disbursement according to the percentages indicated. Trusting to hear from you immediately,Please contact me through this email address:adamsabadi29@live.fr for more information.
Yours Sincerely, 
Yours faithfully, 
DR ADAMS ABADI

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  BMW (a00542302@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 23, 2010 5:39:41 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 YOU HAVE WON A BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 AND A CASH AMOUNT OF 750,000.OOGBPCONTACT MR.HARRY WILLIAMS TO CLAIM EMAIL: BMW.HARRYWILLIAMS1@EMAIL.CH.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Notification Date: 25th/03/2010‏
From:  GOOGLE SECURITY DEPARTMENT (googlepromotions@[70.119.90.128])  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 25, 2010 9:38:27 AM 
To:   
  2 attachments | Download all attachments (14.4 KB)  
 img1.jpg (8.9 KB), img2.jpg (5.5 KB)  



Google Incorporation®.
Belgrave House,
76 Buckingham Palace Road,
London SW1W 9TQ,
United Kingdom



Notification Date: 25th/03/2010




GOOGLE WINNING NOTIFICATION.


We wish to congratulate you once again on this note, for being part of our lucky winners selected this year. This promotion was set-up to encourage the active use of the Google search engine and the Google ancillary services. Hence we do believe with your winning prize, you will continue to be active and patronage to this company. Google is now the world leading search engine worldwide, and in an effort to sure that it remains the most widely used search engine, an online e-mail balloting was carried out on the 23rd March 2010 without your knowledge, it was officially released today been the 25th Of March 2010.We which to formally announced to you that your email address was attached to a lump sum of 550,000.00{Five Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds Sterling's}.


We also wish to inform you that you have successfully passed the requirements, statutory obligations, verifications and our satisfactory report test conducted for all our online winners. A winning Cheque will be issued in your name by Google Promotion Award Team, and also a certificate of prize claims will be sent along side your winning Cheque.


These are your award details.
Security Code Number: GUK/4532345G.
Ticket No: GUK/699/33/2009
Winning Number: GUK/877/798/2009


Information's required from you are part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program. To claim your won prize, please contact our Foreign Transfer Manager DR WILLIAMS GIBSON neatly filling the verification and fund release form below.
VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM.
(1) Your contact address.
(2) Your Tel/Fax numbers.
(3) Your Nationality/Country.
(4) Your Full Name.
(5) Sex.
(6) Occupation
(7) Age.
(8) Ever won an online lottery?
Mode of Prize Remittance.
(1)Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque Name and other Winning Documents safely to you.
You are advised to contact your Foreign Transfer Manager DR WILLIAMS GIBSON with his private email details below to avoid unnecessary delay and complications:

***********************************************
FOREIGN CLAIMS MANAGER
DR WILLIAMS GIBSON
GOOGLE VALIDATION OFFICE DEPARTMENT (UK).
E-mail: googlesecurity.validation@admin.in.th
**********************************************


The Google Promotion Award Team has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winnings and also sharing their identification numbers. As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The google promotion award committee has reached a decision from the headquarters at the United Kingdom that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the disqualification of the winners lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize.



Congratulations from the Staffs & Members of the Google interactive Lottery Board Commission.



Yours Sincerely,
MRS. VERUMLEM KLEITH.
GOOGLE ZONAL CORDINATOR
LONDON,
UNITED KINGDOM.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

**WINNING ALERT...Contact Mr. Michael Foster**‏
From:  BRITISH CANADIAN LOTTERY BC-49 (info@brit.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 25, 2010 5:44:45 AM 
To:   

Your E-mail Account has been picked as the winner of a lump sum pay out of£1,250,952.00 (One Million Two Hundred And Fifty Thousand Nine Hundred AndFifty Two Pounds Sterling) in cash credited to file, with REFNO:IMP/73253CA/2009, with Batch No: 642376/CA/2009 drew the Winning No: 0415 24 25 37 41 Bonus No: 16 for BC-49 Lotto under the choice of thelottery in the 1st category of bi-weekly six. This is from a total prizemoney of £8,612,170 GBP shared among the (7) International Winners in thiscategory. All participants for the Online Version were selected randomlyfrom World Wide Web through Computer Balloting System drawn from over100,000 names database, union associations and corporate bodies that arelisted online. To file for your claim, please Contact our Fiduciary Agentbelow for Verification. Mr. Michael FosterEmail : brit.canadianlott.bc-49-inc@live.co.ukTel.:+(44)-706-574-4305 WINNERS VERIFICATION REQUIREMENTS(1) FULL NAME: (2) FULL ADDRESS: (3) AGE/SEX ::(: 4) OCCUPATION: (5) TELEPHONE NUMBER: (6) TOTAL AMOUNT WON ::(: 7) BATCH NUMBER AS LISTED ABOVE: (8) BONUS NUMBERS ::(: 9) YOUR WINNING NUMBERS: (10) NATIONALITY: Yours Sincerely,Dr (Mrs.) Nelly DooleyOn-Line Coordinator, British Canadian Lottery BC-49.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

RESPOND‏
From:  Dani Ouedrago (daniouedrago100@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 25, 2010 2 :52: 53 AM 
To:   



Dear, 

I know that this letter may come to you as a surprise, I got your contact address from the computerized search. My name is Mr Dani Ouedrago, I am the Bill and Exchange (assistant) Manager of Bank of Africa Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. In my department I discovered an abandoned sum of ten million three hundred thousand United State of American dollars (10.3MILLION USA DOLLARS) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer Mr Kurt Kuhle from Alexandra Egypt who died along with his family in Siber airline that crashed into sea at Isreal on 4th October 2001.

Since I got information about his death I have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we can not release it unless somebody applies for it as the next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines, but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him in the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and I don't want the money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill. 

Am contacting you because our deceased customer is a foreigner and a Burkinabe can not stand as a next of kin to foreign customer. The banking guidelines stipulate that the fund should be transferred into the bank treasury after 8 years if nobody is coming for the claim. I have agreed that 33% of this money will be for you as foreign partner in respect to the provision of your account for the transfer, 2% will be set aside for expenses that might occurred during the business and 65% would be for me, after which I shall visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage as indicated.

Please I would like you to keep this transaction confidential and as a top secret as you may wish to know that I am a bank official. 

Yours sincerely, 
Mr Dani Ouedrago.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear friend.‏
From:  KULTHOOM HAIFA (kulthoom.haifa@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 24, 2010 10 :51: 39 PM 
To:   

Dear friend.  

I am Mrs.Kulthoom Haifa from Republic of Mali i am married to late Mr. 
Ahmed Haifa. from Cote D'Ivoire. he was the  Director Of Foreign Remittance Unit via African Development Bank Groups (ADB). West Africa . And during the period of our marriage we have only one son Ibrahim.Though this message might come to you as unexpected hence we have not meet before and the only means of communication is through email and you are being contacted because of my condition here in the hospital in Cote D'Ivoire. 

I was told by the doctor that I was poisoned and has got my liver damaged and can only live for some months. When my let husband was alive he told me that he has deposited the sum of us$ 3.200 Million Dollars in a Bank here in Abidjan Cote d'Ivoere.which was deposited at the suspence account in a local bank here in Abidjan,.and I cannot think of anybody trying to kill me apart from my late husband business associate in order to inherit the money, because of my son Ibrahim is too young.

I will issue you the vital document that will prove to you the present beneficiary of the fund in the Bank. I hope that you will not bettered my only son if i chang the document in your name and make you the present beneficiary. After all the transfer my son will relocate to your country, Please all I need from you is to take my only son Ibrahim as your son,give him good education. even when I am know more. this mail is very urgent.

All I need now is for you to Investor this Fund for my only son.If you can be of an assistance to us we will be pleased to offer you 20% Of the total fund. 

so when ever i hear from you concerning my request.I will send  to you all the neccessary  documents concerning this deposit with the bank contact so that you will contact the bank for the transfer of the money into your account. thanks and GOD bless you as you have bring out your mind to help me and my only son Ibrahim out from this situation.  

May almighty God bless you and your family.

Mrs Kulthoom Haifa.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
URGENT RESPONSE NEEDED‏
From:  Dr. Allen Reloy (drallenreloy01@googlemail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 24, 2010 5 :59: 41 PM 
To:   


Dear Friend

                                          Re: Next of Kin / Beneficiary for US$20 Million

I am sure this letter will come as a surpise to you, your contact details match my search on the internet and I decided to contact you for this deal.

My name is Dr. Allen Reloy, a staff of one of the leading banks here in GERMANY and also a member of Rolls-Royce Association.

Twenty Million US Dollars (US$20,000,000) was lodged since 2000 in our bank and the Beneficiary / Depositor died in 2004 South Asia Tsunami with his family while on holiday in Thailand.

All attempts to trace any of his relatives was not successful. Now, I want you to stand in as Next of Kin/Beneciary of this money since you have the same Last Name with him so that we can share this money together. 

30% (5,000,000) will be for you, 5% (1,000,000) will be for any expenses that both of us will make on this transaction and 60% (13,000,000) will be for me, which I also intend to invest in Real Estate business in your Country.

If you are capable and interested in handling this deal together with me, email me with the followings:-

1. First and Last name
2. Complete address and Country.
3. Telephone, Mobile and fax numbers
4. Date of Birth
5. Occupation
6. Marital Status and Sex.
7. Email address

Once I receive your email confirmation with the above required details, I will give you all the details on how we are going to do this deal successfully.

If you are not interested, do forgive me and just delete my email and forget about it. Please do no report or disclose this deal to anyone so that I may not loose my job.
Thank you for your understanding and hope to read from you soon.
Best Regard,
Dr.Allen Reloy
Email-{drallenreloy01@aol.com}

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(Dear God's elect please be kind to respect my Last wish)‏
From:  Myrtha Brown (beamyrth_bj07@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 24, 2010 2:42:33 PM 
To:  . (.) 

(Dear God's elect please be kind to respect my Last wish) 

Please, excuse this humble email if it offends your sensitivities, meanwhile, I have no other means to contact you. I cannot talk on telephone, so I did a search for your email address, which I found on the international business directorate email data search. I am Mrs. Myrtha Brown, 52 years old woman, a Christian widow who is dying of oesophageal cancers.
Recently, my Doctor declared that I would not last for the period of seven Months due to my cancer problem. I am certain I cannot make it. I have been touched enough by God to donate a certain amount of money Inherited from my late husband...Smith Brown to you for good charitable works of God like helping the poor and orphans out there. 

For the fact that this money has been earlier meant for building of charitable homes, i therefore decided to will/donate this sum USD$8.5 Million to you, where 30 Percent of the total money is for your personal use While 70% will go to charitable work (helping orphans, poor, people suffering out there etc. for the manifestation of my last wish and the solemn will of God through you. My late husband established this money from his vast Estates and Investments in capital market when he was alive, so I will like careful project. I wholly decided to donate it for completion of my last wish.

I will give you the contact of the Bank Manager for the releasing of the specified amount. My personal Reference Number is Law/Will/ 9834520012. I will appreciate your uttermost honest in this matter until the task is accomplished this is because I would not like anything that will jeopardize my last wish. I hope to hear from you soonest. 

With Regards, 
Mrs. Myrtha Brown.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dearest in Christ.‏
From:  EDITH WILLIAMS (mrsedith5w@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 24, 2010 1 :25: 54 PM 
To:   



From :Mrs Edith Williams
Email :edithw_1@yahoo.co.jp 

Address:N11-Olof Salem Street 
P.O. Box 59022,Safat 13060 Kuwait.

Dearest in Christ.

With Due Respect And Humanity, I was compelled to write to you under a humanitarian ground.

My name is Mrs Edith Williams,from Kuwait. I am married to late Dr Timothy Williams ,who worked with an oil company in Ivory Coast for Thirty-two years before he died in the year 2005. 

He died after a brief illness that lasted only four days Before his death we were both born again Christian. Since his death I decided not to remarry or get a child outside my matrimonial home which the Bible is against. When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of (US$5.8 M)(Five Million,Eight hundred Thousand United States Dollar) in a General Trust Account with a prime bank in Abidjan . Presently,this money is still with the bank. 

And Recently, My Doctor told me that I would not last for the next six months due to my cancer problem (cancer of the lever). Presently this money is still in the Bank. Having known my condition I am in need of a HONEST Hearted Individual Christian or Church that i will utilize this fund the way I am going to instruct herein. 

I want somebody that will use this fund according to the desire of my late.husband to help Lessprivilaged people, orphanages,widows and propagating the word of God. 

I took this decision because I dont have any child that will inherit this fund, And I dont want in a way where this money will be used in an un Godly way. This is why I am taking this decision to hand you over this Fund. I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going.I want you to always remember me in your daily prayers because of my up coming Cancer Surgery.

Write back to me as soon as possible because any delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing another person for this same purpose, Hoping to read from you soon.

With God all things are possible. As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the Bank in Abidjan. I will also issue you an authorisation letter that will prove you the present beneficiary of this fund. 

May God bless and keep us as we seek to serve him. 

Yours in Christ 
Mrs Edith Williams.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Urgent Call Is Needed 00226 78 55 14 76‏
From:  Mr Ben Peter (ben_peter3@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 24, 2010 9:30:53 AM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF MR BEN PETER
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING MANAGER,
UNITED BANK OF AFRICA (U.B.A)
 OUAGADOUGOU-BURKINA FASO.

CONFIDENTIAL TRUST BUSINESS DEAL I KNEW THIS MESSAGE WILL COME TO YOU AS A SURPRISE. I AM THE AUDITING   MANAGER IN UNITED BANK OF AFRICA (U.B.A), OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO. I HOPED THAT YOU WILL NOT EXPOSE OR BETRAY THIS TRUST AND CONFIDENT THAT I AM ABOUT TO IMPOSE ON YOU FOR THE MUTUAL BENEFIT OF OUR FAMILIES.

I NEED YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE IN TRANSFERRING THE SUM OF (USD$32) MILLION  DOLLARS TO YOUR ACCOUNT WITHIN 7  BANKING DAYS. THIS MONEY HAS BEEN DORMANT FOR YEARS IN OUR BANK WITHOUT ANY BODY CLAIMING THE FUND.

I WANT THE BANK TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEAREST PERSON TO OUR DECEASED CUSTOMER (THE OWNER OF THE ACCOUNT) BELONGS TO ONE OF OUR FOREIGN CUSTOMER (MR.HATEM KAMIL ABDUL FATAH WHOM UNFORTUNATELY LOST HIS LIFE BY SHOOTING FROM UNKNOW PEOPLE IN IRAQ, YOU MAY READ MORE ABOUT THE INCIDENT ON VISITING THIS   BBC NEWS

WEBSITE:http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/1/h...st/3970619.stm http://www.uslaboragainstwar.org/article.php?id=6979

I DON'T WANT THE MONEY TO GO INTO OUR BANK TREASURER ACCOUNT AS AN ABANDONED FUND. SO THIS IS THE REASON WHY I CONTACTED YOU SO THAT THE BANK CAN RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEXT OF KIN TO THE DECEASED CUSTOMER. PLEASE I WOULD LIKE YOU TO KEEP THIS PROPOSAL AS A TOP SECRET AND DELETE IT IF YOU ARE NOT INTERESTED.

UPON RECEIPT OF YOUR REPLY, I WILL GIVE YOU FULL DETAILS ON HOW THE BUSINESS WILL BE EXECUTED AND ALSO NOTE THAT YOU WILL HAVE 30% OFTHE ABOVE MENTIONED SUM IF YOU AGREE TO HANDLE THIS BUSINESS WITH ME.
AND 10% WILL BE SET ASIDE FOR ANY EXPENSES THAT ARISES ON THE PROCESSBEFORE THE FUND GET INTO YOUR BANK ACCOUNT SUCH AS TELEPHONE CALLS BILLS (ETC). REPLY VERY URGENT. BELOW IS MY CONTACT.
 Email : ben_peter3@sify.com

 THANKS
MR BEN PETER
Tel: 00226 78 55 14 76



__________________________________________________
Bruker du Yahoo!?
Lei av spam? Yahoo! Mail har den beste spambeskyttelsen 
http://no.mail.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I AWAIT YOUR URGENT REPLY‏
From:  Zead Ahmed (zead.ahmed@one.co.il)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 23, 2010 4 :34: 57 PM 
To:   

I AWAIT YOUR URGENT REPLY 

Compliment of the day, 

I am Mr. Zead Ahmed of the BOA (Bank Of Africa), although you might be apprehensive about my email as we have not met before. I am in the auditing department with BOA, Burkina Faso. and during my recent auditing I discovered some amount of money valued $11.5 Million Dollars. belong to a late client. I am writing to seek your assistance in working with me, so that I can present you to my bank, as the rightful beneficiary/next of kin to our late customer. It is not mandatory nor will I in any manner compel you to honour against your will, please consider the value I offer. 

Once the funds have been transferred to your bank account we shall then share in the ratio of 50% for me, 50% for you. I want to give you 100% assurance that this transaction is legal and also risk free, all I need from you is your maximum support and cooperation for a smooth and hitch free transfer of funds into your account. 

I advice please treat this business with utmost confidentiality and your expedient response will be appreciated. Should you be interested kindly respond and give us your full contact details and in response we will send you an elaborate details of this offer. 

If interesting kindly send me the following data’s 

Your name:
Occupation: 
Address:
Nationality:
Phone number:
Age: 
Gender: 

Regards, 
Mr. Zead Ahmed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(BOA)Bank of Africa.‏
From:  Mr.Malaki Mazen (malakimazen2000@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 23, 2010 2:54:21 PM 
To:  . (.) 

Dear Friend,                                     
                                           Confindential
This message might meet you in utmost surprise. However, it's just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I got your contact from chambers of commerce search while I was searching for a foreign partner. I assured of your capability and reliability to champion this business opportunity when I prayed about you.

I am a banker by profession in BURKINA FASO , WEST AFRICA and currently holding the post of manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance department of (BOA) Bank of Africa. I have the opportunity to meet unclaimed funds of ($25.5 Million Dollars) belong to our deceased customer who died along with his entire family in a plane crash. 

Hence; I am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 60/40 if you agree to my business proposal. Further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as I receive your urgent mail.as you knows, every bank have their process for transfer.

Please indicate your willingness by sending your information for more clarification and easy communication, Your full name, Your telephone and fax numbers, enable me process the application form which I will send to you, bearing the deceased customers informations, which you will be glad to have.

Hope you will be interested in this Business opportunity.

Waiting for your urgent mail. 

Remain Bless.
Best Regards, 
Mr.Malaki Mazen.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE DESK OF CAMARA NURU/ URGENT REPLY NEEDED AND CONFIDENTIAL‏
From:  Mr. Camara Nuru (mr.camara_nuru@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 23, 2010 1:38:57 PM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF CAMARA NURU/ URGENT REPLY NEEDED AND CONFIDENTIAL
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING SECTION, 
BANK OF AFRICA (BOA), 
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO, 
WEST AFRICA. 

Dear Friend, 

(TOP SECRET) 
I am MR.
CAMARA NURU, the manager in charge of auditing and accounting section of Bank Of Africa. (BOA) Ouagadougou Burkina-Faso West Africa, with due respects and regard. 
I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be very beneficial to both of us at the end of the transaction. 

During our investigation and auditing in this bank, my department came across a very huge sum of money belonging to a deceased customer Mr.Andreas Schranner who died with his wife and there only daughter on 31 July 2001 in a plane crash and the fund has been dormant in his account with this Bank without any claim of the fund in our custody either from his family or relation before our discovery to this development. 
The said amount was U.S $10.5M ((Ten million five hundred thousand US dollars)). 
 As it may interest you to know, I got your impressive information through international search in Burkina-Faso here in Ouagadougou Burkina-Faso. Meanwhile all the whole arrangement to put claim over this fund as the bonafide next of kin to the deceased, get the required approval and transfer this money to a foreign account has been put in place and directives and the needed information will be relayed to you as soon as you indicate your interest and willingness to assist me and also benefit your self to this great business opportunity. 

 In fact I could have done this deal alone but because of my position in this country as a civil servant (A Banker); we are not allowed to operate a foreign account and would eventually raise an eye brow on my side during the time of transfer because I work in this bank. This is the actual reason why it will require a second party or fellow who will forward claims as the next of kin with affidavit of trust of oath to the Bank and also present a foreign account where he will need the money to be re-transferred into on his request as it may be after due verification and clarification by the correspondent branch of the bank where the whole money will be remitted from to your own designation bank account. 

I will not fail to inform you that this transaction is 100% risk free. On smooth conclusion of this transaction, you will be entitled to 35% of the total sum as gratification, while 55% will be for me as the founder of the deal, while 10% will be for expenses. 

Please, you have been advised to keep "top secret" as I am still in service and intend to retire from service after we conclude this deal with you. I will be monitoring the whole situation here in this bank until you confirm the money in your account and ask me to come down to your country for subsequent sharing of the fund according to percentages previously indicated and further investment, either in your country or any country you advice us to invest in. 

All other necessary information will be sent to you when I hear from you. Trusting to hear from you. 
You can contact me through this number(00226 75 71 50 04). And I will advice you to reply back on my private email address  ::(: mr.camara_nuru@voila.fr) 
You can visit the site http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi /world/europe/859479.stm 

yours faithfully, 
MR. CAMARA NURU. 

Send instant messages to your online friends http://uk.messenger.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear,‏
From:  ZAMA MADELINE (zama.madeline2@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 23, 2010 12:24:57 PM 
To:   

Dear,

I am Ms. Madeline Zama, I am seeking for your assistance in retrieval and transfer of the total sum $US 15.5 million dollars to you. The money in question is deposited here in Ivory Coast (Cote d’Ivoire) by my late father Mr. David Zama. My life is in danger hence my message to you. I will give you more details as we proceed.

Thanks and God bless you.

Ms Madeline Zama.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Lottery Winner‏
From:  UK National Lottery (web1165@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 23, 2010 12:00:30 PM 
To:  info@bnl.org 

  The UK National Lottery,Accounts DeptPO Box 287Watford WD18 9TTLondon United Kingdom.  We wish to congratulate and inform you on the selection of your cash prize1,000,000.00 (British Pounds) in the British National Lottery On-line Promotion Programheld on the 23th March 2010.  The selection of your e-mail address process was carried out through random selection in Ourcomputerized email selection system (ESS) from a database of over 250,000 emailaddresses drawn from which you were selected. And your e-mail address attachedto ticket number: 56475600545 188 with Serial number 5368/02 drew the luckynumbers: 05, 06, 17, 20, 28, 42 (Bonus 33), which subsequently won you the Lottery inthe 1st category. Please contact your fiduciary (Event Manager) Mr. Warren GaryE-mail:uknationallottery@britain.comPhone: +44-704-573-9633 Fill The below: 1. Name2. Address3. Nationality4. Age5. Occupation6. Sex7. Tel/Fax Once again congratulations Yours Sincerely,Mrs. Brandy White.

----------


## om faisal

[

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

---THANK GOD THAT YOU ARE THE CHOOSEN ONE---‏
From:  Dr.Eugenio Soares (eugenio_soares001@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, March 23, 2010 11:55:15 AM 
To:   


From the Desk of: 
Dr.Eugenio Soares(Account Head) 
Central Bank of Sao Tome & Principe 
Avenida 12 De Julho, Sao Tome 
Praca De Independence,Cp 13 Sao Tome. 

Dear Sir/Madam, 

It is understandable that you might be a little bit apprehensive because you do not know me but I have a lucrative business proposal of mutual interest to someone who suits my proposed business relationship. I am Dr.Eugenio Soares, the accounting officer-in charge of the Private investment section of the above named bank. I have decided to contact you on a business Transfer that requires confidentiality,Trust and transparency, where both of us have a lot to Benefit.During my investigations and auditing in the Accounts Section, my department came across some amount of money belonging to a deceased person who was a foreigner here in Sao Tome and died On January 7, 2005 in an auto crash. 

The said amount is ($21 million US Dollars) for your Information. I got your contact through international business Inquiry and my search for a trust worthy business Partner that can handle a business of this magnitude. Meanwhile all arrangement to put this fund in Your name as the next of kin to the deceased and get the required approval to transfer this money To a foreign account,has been put in place. 

While the next line of action to conclude this transaction in the next 10 working days, Will be relayed to you as soon as you indicate your interest in this Transaction. You can contact me on my private email account: eugenio_soares002@yahoo.co.uk 

Yours faithfully, 
Dr.Eugenio Soares 
Central Bank of Sao Tome.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
INVESTMENT‏
From:  Fidelity Investments (f_investments@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 25, 2010 11:54:44 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   INVESTMENT 
By your host:   Fidelity Investments 

Message:   
Good day,

I am
Mr. mo hammed Abdul , a financial consultant attached to fidelity investments international, a fund management company with over US$2,000,000,000.00 (Two Billion United States Dollars) capital investment fund. I handle all our investor's direct capital funds and extracts 1.2% Excess Maximum Return Capital Profit (EMRCP) per annum on each of the Investor's Marginal Capital Fund.

As an expert in this profession, I have funds amounting to US$35,000,000.00 (Twenty-Five Mill 

Date:   Thursday March 25, 2010  
Time:   10:00 am - 11:00 am  (GMT +00:00 GMT Britain, Ireland, Portugal)  

Will you attend?   RSVP to this invitation 
Copyright © 2010  Yahoo! Inc. All Rights Reserved | Terms of Service | Privacy Policy

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mrs Julien Raymond‏
From:  julien raymond (julien_raymond10@orange.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 23, 2010 11 :34: 57 AM 
To:   

From Mrs Julien Raymond

Greeting to you in the name of our Lord,

I am the above named person from Kuwait I am married to 
Mr.Raymond mattin who is an Oil Consultant/Contractor with the Abidjan Cote 
D'Ivoire National Petrolum Corpration Ivory Coast for nine years before he died 
in the year 2007,We were married for eleven years without a child.
He died after a brief illness that lasted for only four days. Before his death 
we were both born again Christian and we worship in glourious chapel church of 
God. Since his death I decided not to remarry or get a child outside my 
matrimonial home which the Bible is against.
When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of $4 Million (Four million 
U.S. dollars) The fund is been deposited in one of international security company here  
in Abidjan Cote D'Ivoire Presently by my late husband before his death. 
Recently, my Doctor told me that i have serious sickness which is cancer 
problem. The one that disturbs me most is my stroke sickness but I pray to God 
to heal me so that I will be alive and see his work done as my late husband 
instructed me.
Having known my condition I decided to donate this fund to any capable person 
that will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein,I want some 
body that will use this fund for orphanages widows,propagating the word of God 
and to endeavor that the house of God is maintained,The Bible made us to 
understand that blessed is the hand that giveth.
I took this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit this money 
and my husband relatives are not Christians and I dont want my husband efforts 
to be used by unbelievers,I dont want a situation where this money will be used 
in an ungodly way,This is why I am taking this decision,I am not afraid of death 
hence I know where I am going,I know that I am going to be in the bosom of the 
Lord.

Exodus 14 VS 14 says that the lord will fight my case and I shall hold my peace 
I dont need any telephone communication in this regard because of my health 
hence the presence of my husband relatives around me always,I dont want them to 
know about this development, With God all things are possible.
As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the
bank .and the contact of my doctor. 

I want you and the church to always pray for me because the lord is my 
shephard.My happiness is that I lived a life of a worthy Christian and whoever 
that Wants to serve the Lord must serve him in spirit and Truth.
Any delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing for another person or 
individual for this same purpose.Please assure me that you will act
accordingly as I Stated herein.
Hoping to receive your reply for more details and pls always put me in your 
daliy prayer so that our good God will heal me from my sickness. 
Remain blessed in the Lord. 

Yours sister in Christ, 

Mrs Julien Raymond

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

READ CAREFULLY AND KEEP SECRET‏
From:  jameskabore (jameskabore01@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 23, 2010 11:14:24 AM 
To:   

MR JAMES KABORE.
The Personal Assistant Manager Of The Bank Of Africa.
Bank OF AFRICA/B.O.A.
Ouagadougou, Burkina-Faso.


                                ( READ CAREFULLY AND KEEP SECRET) 
Dear friend,

      I am personal Assistant to the Branch Manager of Bank Of Africa(BOA)Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. I want to inquire from you if you can handle this transaction for mutual benefits/life opportunity for you and me. The transaction is about seeking your consent to present you as the next of kin/ beneficiary of the US$10.6MILLION DOLLER,(TEN  MILLION SIX HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATES DOLLARS),and who is a customer to the bank where i work.

     He died in a Kenya plane crash 2003, with his family during their vacation journey. The Fund is currently in a suspense account awaiting claim, the bank made a public notice that they are ready to release this fund to any of his relatives abroad. 

      THEREFORE, by virtue of its nature as being utterly CONFIDENTIAL, top secret should be maintained please!,because i am still in the active service i do not need any form of implication especially now i'm in the verge of my retirement to endanger my carear at last!. 

    Since we got the information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless some body applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines and laws.

     In that regard, i decided to seek your consent for this prospective opportunity. Have it at the back of your mind, that the transaction does not involve any RISK, and does not need much engagement from you, since i am familiar with this kind of transaction being an insider.Necessary modalities will be worked out to enable us carry out the fund claim under a legitimate arrangement. I have resolved to offer you 30% of the total fund, 10% for sundry expenses that may be incurred during the process of executing this transaction and 60% percent for me.

    I will give you more details about the transaction when I receive your affirmative response,more clarification information. 
I'm waiting to hear from you soon.

Thanks and God bless.
MR JAMES KABORE.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASEDO GET BACK TO ME‏
From:  Cyprian Mark (ciprianmarrk@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 23, 2010 10:57:40 AM 
To:   

AN URGENT REPLY  NEEDED


Good Day, Please Read very carefully. My name is Rv Cyprian Mark. I’m the credit officer in BOA Bank of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. I have a business proposal in the tune of $5.5m, (Five Million Five hundred Thousand Dollars only) after the successful transfer; we shall share in ratio of 40% for you and 60% for me. I want to front you in the bank so that you can apply for the claim of fund as the next of kin to our late customer Mr. Franklin Sullivan who died years ago with his entire family while on holidays and several attempt has being made to locate his family without success and as it is now i have been odered to transfer the fund the the treasury account of the government if am not able to contact any member of the deceased customer family within the next 2weeks so i will like to present you to the bank as one of the deceased family member so that the fund can be transfered toyour account abroad.


You should understand that as an insider already working  in the bank I will do every thing possible to protect your interest and to make sure that I follow things up as soon as you are willing to work this out with me because I will not want this money to go into the government purse. Should you be interested, please contact me so we can commence on all arrangements and I Will give you more information on how we would handle this project. Please treat this business with utmost confidentiality and send me the Following information:


(1) Full names:............................................  ........
(2) Private phone number:.....................................
(3) Current residential address:.....................................
(4) Occupation:.......................................  .........
(5) Age and Sex:.........................................

Kind Regards,

Rv Cyprian Mark. 


please call me for more details: 00226-74065815

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HELP FOR CHILE.‏
From:  Hugo Hernandez Snr. (hernandezsnr.hugo17@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 23, 2010 9 :31: 02 AM 
To:  artarien@cebridge.net 


Dear beloved, 

GREETINGS MY BELOVED ONE,My name is Hugo Hernandez (Snr).AS THIS IS BEEN WRITTEN I'M LYING ON MY HOSPITAL BED CRITICALLY ILL,NURSING MY INJURIES AND MY BROKEN HEART AFTER LOSING MY FAMILY IN THE RECENT CHILE EARTHQUAKE,ALL I CAN DO IS SPEAK WHICH I NEED A TRANSLATOR FOR PEOPLE TO REALLY UNDERSTAND WHAT I'M SAYING.MY DOCTORS SAY I DON'T HAVE MUCH TIME TO SPEND SINCE I SEVERELY DAMAGED MY SPINE AND I'M GRADUALLY LOSING MY NERVOUS SYSTEM. 

ALL I REALLY DO WANT TO DO RIGHT NOW IS TO PUT THE LITTLE MONEY I HAVE SAVED UP SINCE I WAS BLESSED ENOUGH BY GOD FOR A GREAT COURSE,SO MY FAMILY NAME WILL FOREVER BE IN THE HEARTS OF MY FELLOW CHILEANS WHO SURVIVED THIS DISASTER AND FOR GENERATIONS TO COME,I KNOW MY BELOVED WIFE AND TWO KIDS WILL BE PROUD OF THIS COURSE I AM ABOUT TO EMBARK ON. 

I HAVE SAVED UP IN MY BANK THE SUM OF 3,545,000.USD(THREE MILLION,FIVE HUNDRED AND FORTY FIVE THOUSAND US.DOLLARS)AND ALL I NEED IS SOMEONE WHO'S HEART IS WARM ENOUGH TO HELP MY PEOPLE BY HELPING ME DISTRIBUTE THIS SUM EFFECTIVELY AND EFFICIENTLY. 

I PRAY U DILIGENTLY REPLY TO MY REQUEST,AND I'LL PROVIDE U WITH ALL THE NECESSARY INFORMATION. 

THANK YOU. 

Regards: 
Hugo Hernandez (Snr).

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From: Lian Smith‏
From:  LIAN SMITH (lian.smith2@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 23, 2010 8:24:29 AM 
To:   

From: Lian Smith
Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire

Dear Respectful,

After much consideration and in good faith, I feel that I can confide in you. Iam Lian Smith the daughter of the late assassinated senator in Zimbabwe Mr Marume Smith but presently I am in Abidjan, capital city of Ivory Coast in West Africa, for the past two months now. My mother Mrs Tabitha Marume, was shot and killed by soldiers at Chiwetu Rest Camp, Percy Muchiwa, for more verification, here is the web site www.allafrica.com/stories/200805010665.html

I want you to assist me withdraw and transfer my dad money the sum of (US$7.5M) which he deposited in one of the prime bank basd here in Cote d'Ivoire into your account in your country and also take me and my only brother out of here that had made us orpharn. Why I contacted you was that I went to the bank to withdraw this money since my
late father use my name as the next of kin to the deposit but I was told by the bank that my late father made an agreement with them that I have to get to the age of 25years before I can make claim of the money or alternatively I should provide a guardian who can make the claim on my behalf and that was why I contacted you. 
I humbly need your assistance in the following ways:

1) To help get this money transferred to you.
2) To serve as the guardian and foreign beneficiary of the deposited money
3) To make an arrangement for me and my kid brother to come over after this money is transferred.
4) To look for a good venture where the money will be invested. 
I am ready to compensate you for your effort in assisting me. 
Youre sincerely,
 Lian Smith

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

With Due Respect‏
From:  Moon Ziqo (moon.ziqo@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 23, 2010 8 :20: 43 AM 
To:   

From The Desk of Mr. Moon Ziqo
Bill and Exchange Manager 
Foreign Remittance Dept
 Bank of Africa 

                          Attention

I sourced your email from a human resource profile database in the chamber, my name is Mr. Moon Ziqo . Account officer to late Mr. Morris Thompson from America who is an gold merchant Agent here in Ouagadougou Burkina Faso, 

a well known Philanthropist before he died. He made a Will stating that $10.5Million dollars (ten million five hundred thousand US) should be given to a citizen of our choice overseas. I have made a random draw and your e-mail address was picked as the beneficiary to this Will.

I am particularly interested in securing this money from the Bank because they have issued a notice instructing me been the account officer to produce the beneficiary of this before end of this 2010 else the money will be credited to the Government treasury as per law here. It is my utmost desire to execute the Will of my late client Mr. Morris Thompson since he is no more alive, both wife Thelma Thompson, and daughter Sheryl Thompson. 

if you are interested, you are required to contact me immediately to start the documentation process with the help of a legal practitioner. I urge you to contact me immediately for further details bearing in mind that the Bank has given us a date limit, please act fast. I await your urgent response.

Meanwhile I request on your return mail, kindly re-send me your data's information's: 
1. Your Name in Full: 
2. Your Address: 
3. Your Occupation: 
4. Your Nationality: 
5. Your City 
6. Your Telephone with 
7. Mobile number: 
8. Your Age: 
9. Your Gender:

However, feel free to ask me any question and I promise to clarify you on any doubts. transaction with
Mr. Moon Ziqo
Bank of Africa 
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso
West Africa

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOUR INTEREST IS NEEDED.‏
From:  Tofil Bama (tofilbama@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 23, 2010 7:12:39 AM 
To:   




Dear, 

I know that this letter may come to you as a surprise, I got your contact address from the computerized search. My name is Mr Tofil Bama, I am the Bill and Exchange (assistant) Manager of Bank of Africa Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. In my department I discovered an abandoned sum of eighteen million three hundred thousand United State of American dollars (18.3MILLION USA DOLLARS) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer Mr Kurt Kuhle from Alexandra Egypt who died along with his family in Siber airline that crashed into sea at Isreal on 4th October 2001.

Since I got information about his death I have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we can not release it unless somebody applies for it as the next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines, but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him in the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and I don't want the money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill. 

Am contacting you because our deceased customer is a foreigner and a Burkinabe can not stand as a next of kin to foreign customer. The banking guidelines stipulate that the fund should be transferred into the bank treasury after 9 years if nobody is coming for the claim. I have agreed that 33% of this money will be for you as foreign partner in respect to the provision of your account for the transfer, 2% will be set aside for expenses that might occurred during the business and 65% would be for me, after which I shall visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage as indicated.

Please I would like you to keep this transaction confidential and as a top secret as you may wish to know that I am a bank official. 

Yours sincerely, 
Mr Tofil Bama.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOUR INTEREST IS NEEDED.‏
From:  Tofil Bama (tofilbama@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 23, 2010 7:12:39 AM 
To:   




Dear, 

I know that this letter may come to you as a surprise, I got your contact address from the computerized search. My name is Mr Tofil Bama, I am the Bill and Exchange (assistant) Manager of Bank of Africa Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. In my department I discovered an abandoned sum of eighteen million three hundred thousand United State of American dollars (18.3MILLION USA DOLLARS) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer Mr Kurt Kuhle from Alexandra Egypt who died along with his family in Siber airline that crashed into sea at Isreal on 4th October 2001.

Since I got information about his death I have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we can not release it unless somebody applies for it as the next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines, but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him in the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and I don't want the money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill. 

Am contacting you because our deceased customer is a foreigner and a Burkinabe can not stand as a next of kin to foreign customer. The banking guidelines stipulate that the fund should be transferred into the bank treasury after 9 years if nobody is coming for the claim. I have agreed that 33% of this money will be for you as foreign partner in respect to the provision of your account for the transfer, 2% will be set aside for expenses that might occurred during the business and 65% would be for me, after which I shall visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage as indicated.

Please I would like you to keep this transaction confidential and as a top secret as you may wish to know that I am a bank official. 

Yours sincerely, 
Mr Tofil Bama.

----------


## om faisal

Microsoft Online Promo Winning Result 2010‏
From:  mailawareds2010@cox.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 27, 2010 11:55:10 AM 
To:   

The Microsoft Online Promo Mega Jackpot Lottery, United Kingdom wishes to inform you that the results of E-mail address ballot lottery international program by Great Britain held 27th March, 2010 is out. Your email account have been picked as a winner of a lump sum pay out 1,550,952.00GBP credited to (LOTTERY) Reference NO: BTD/968/06,Batch No:409978E. This is from total prize money of 8,612,170 GBPshared among (5) international winners in this category.  You are to contact our claims agent for validation with 1. Your Name in Full: 2. Your Address: 3. Your Occupation: 4. Your Nationality: 5. Your City 6.Your Mobile number:  7. Your Age: 8. Your Gender:  Claims Agent: Albert ThomasTel: +447035993464E-mail: msnclaimsdepartment121@hotmail.co.uk  Yours Sincerely, Dr (Mrs.) Elizabeth Andre On-Line Coordinator, Microsoft Mega Jackpot Lottery.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

**You Are A Certified Winner Of The Microsoft Mega Jackpot Promotoin**‏
From:  MICROSOFT CORPORATION INC (andre@ukelizabeth.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 28, 2010 5:46:40 AM 
To:   

MICROSOFT HOUSE PRESCOT, LONDON E1 8RP.UNITED KINGDOM. ELECTRONIC MAIL AWARD PROMOTION.The Microsoft Mega Jackpot Lottery, United Kingdom wishes to inform you that the results of the New Year E-mail address ballot lottery international program  held in Great Britain on the 20th of March 2010 is out. Your e-mail account have been picked as a certified winner of a lump sum pay out of  Ј1,550,952.00.(One Million Five Hundred And Fifty Thousand Nine Hundred And Fifty Two Pounds Sterling) credited to MICRO (LOTTERY) CHIP NO:9465206. This is  from a total prize money of Ј8,612,170 GBP shared amongst the (5) international winners in this category "A" ballot lottery. You are therefore advice to  contact our claims agent for validation: THE BENEFICIARY/OWNER OF THE WINNING EMAIL SHOULD COMPLETE OUR CLAIMS FORM. 1. FULL NAMES OF BENEFICIARY:2. RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS:3. DATE AND PLACE OF BIRTH:4. PHONE/FAX NUMBERS:5. NAME AND ADDRESS OF NEXT OF KIN:6. MICRO (LOTTERY) CHIP NUMBER: 7. OCCUPATION:8. MARITAL STATUS:9. SEX:10. NATIONALITY:11. AMOUNT WON: You are to contact the Claims Consultant with the details below:Contact Person: Mr. Godwin Allyson.Email : mcorporation.inc@w.cnTel: +(44)-704-570-5663 Yours Sincerely,Dr (Mrs) Elizabeth AndreOn-Line Coordinator, Microsoft Mega Jackpot Lottery

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Ongoing investigations !!!!‏
From:  ATEX Consultancy Plc (info@ATEXConsultancy.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 28, 2010 5:43:40 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

From: Mrs Guadalupe FloresATEX Consultancy Plc. I have been directed to contact you with regards to ongoing investigations involving a deceased client of Lloyd TSB Private Banking Ltd. The client, who shared the same last name with you, died intestate so it is standard and mandatory that a next of kin be sought who may inherit the estate. Kindly clarify the following: - Are you aware of any relative of yours whose last known contact address was Brussels, Belgium, with investments of considerable value with Lloyd TSB Private Banking Ltd?- If you answered yes to the above then can you establish beyond reasonable doubt your eligibility to assume status of next of kin to the deceased? Understand that we are at this point contstained to share more details of this matter with you. We will need to hear from you urgently and hope you can assist us in bringing this inquiry to a conclusion.Please respond to my private email below as soon as possible to afford us the opportunity to close this investigation. Thank you for accommodating our enquiries. Yours sincerely,Mrs Guadalupe Flores,Email: mrsGuadalupeflores@hotmail.comATEX Consultancy Plc.For: Lloyds TSB Private Banking Ltd Clients.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Ongoing investigations !!!!‏
From:  ATEX Consultancy Plc (info@ATEXConsultancy.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 28, 2010 5 :34: 58 AM 
To: @hotmail.com 

From: Mrs Guadalupe FloresATEX Consultancy Plc. I have been directed to contact you with regards to ongoing investigations involving a deceased client of Lloyd TSB Private Banking Ltd. The client, who shared the same last name with you, died intestate so it is standard and mandatory that a next of kin be sought who may inherit the estate. Kindly clarify the following: - Are you aware of any relative of yours whose last known contact address was Brussels, Belgium, with investments of considerable value with Lloyd TSB Private Banking Ltd?- If you answered yes to the above then can you establish beyond reasonable doubt your eligibility to assume status of next of kin to the deceased? Understand that we are at this point contstained to share more details of this matter with you. We will need to hear from you urgently and hope you can assist us in bringing this inquiry to a conclusion.Please respond to my private email below as soon as possible to afford us the opportunity to close this investigation. Thank you for accommodating our enquiries. Yours sincerely,Mrs Guadalupe Flores,Email: mrsGuadalupeflores@hotmail.comATEX Consultancy Plc.For: Lloyds TSB Private Banking Ltd Clients.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

LETS BE GOOD FRIENDS.‏
From:  Anita Peter (anita_peter21@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 28, 2010 1 :31: 46 AM 
To:  anita_peter21@cantv.net 

LETS BE GOOD FRIENDS 





Friendship is sharing with laugher & Happiness! 
Friendship is helping each other when it seems there's no hope! 
Friendship is taking time to encourage one another! 




In Friendship you and I can learn from each other also offer good advice to our selves especially in some circumstances that is beyond our control. 





There's a miracle called "Friendship." Oh what a miracle in just keeping it real! The "Friendship" dwells way down deep in the heart and soul of a person or individuals. 




You don't know how this "Friendship" happens. It just happens so soulfully. It is a light from the "Friendship" that provides sunlight to the soul whenever it happens. But you know and you have to recognize the gift from above. 



My name is Anita from United States of America , hope to tell you more about myself as soon as I hear from you. 

cya!  

Anita Peter

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

2010 Yahoo! Financial Promotions(You Have Been Awarded £5,000,000.00)‏
From:  Yahoo! Mail (armoire@numericable.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 28, 2010 1:01:19 AM 
To:   

YAHOO! FINANCIAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE AWARD DEPT.REF:YAHOO7/315116127/27BATCH:15/623/UK. CONGRATULATIONS!!! Dear Esteemed Winner, This is to formally inform you that the Yahoo! Corporation have awarded you the sum of £5,000,000.00 Great Britain Pounds in the 2010 Yahoo! Financial Promotions which was officially organised by Yahoo! Corporation to thank Numerous Users and Non-Users of Yahoo! Mail for the financial benefits the Yahoo! Corporation have received as a result of their Patronage and immense contribution to its financial success in the 2009 Financial Year. Do please note that your e-mail address attached to Ticket Number:883734657492-5319 with Serial Number:7263-267, Batch Number:8254297137,lottery Ref Number:7336065782 and drew Lucky Numbers 14-22-28-37-40-44 which consequently won you the Cash Prize in the 1st Category, You have therefore been approved for a lump sum pay out of £5,000,000.00 (i.e. Five Million United Kingdom Pounds). Please note that this Promotional Programmes tagged "Thanks To Have Contributed To Our Financial Success" was sponsored and organized by the Yahoo! Corporation in view of the Financial benefits Yahoo! Corporation have received from its numerous customers either through adverts, hosting and personal emails. This lottery is the first of its kind to be organised by Yahoo! Corporation and this is the company’s major milestone to embrace on-line services. Microsoft officials noted that Yahoo! Corporation, which has about 75% worldwide market share in the on-line web industry and that the on-line advertising industry - which today stands at more than $40 billion - is forecast to reach $80 billion in the next three years. This Lottery is approved and licensed by the International Association of Gaming Regulators (IAGR). In view of this, your Five Million United Kingdom Pounds (£5,000,000.00) would be released to you by the claims Departmental Office here in UK. For processing and remittance of your winnings you are advised to immediately contact your assigned Remittance Director on his email addresses provided below; Contact:Sir. Freeman WallaceREMITTANCE DIRECTORYahoo! Financial Promotions#44 Moorfields London EC2Y 9AL UNITED KINGDOMEmail: sirfreemanwallace66@live.co.uksirfre...  6@live.co.uk Telephone: +447024031840, +447024054940 For Further Enquiry, Do Contact our award confirmation Department: confirmation2010@live.co.uk The Application Form should be appropriately filled and sent to your assigned Remittance Director via his E-mail Address as clearly provided.======================================APP  LICATION FOR PRIZE CLAIM(Your E-mail Sign-up Profile)======================================FULL NAMES............................CONTACT ADDRESS.......................COUNTRY.............  ..................SEX:............................  ......AGE...................................MARITA  L STATUS........................OCCUPATION..........  ..................NATIONALITY.....................  ......TELEPHONE NUMBER. ....................HAVE YOU AN INTERNATIONAL PASSPORT OR VALID I.D(Proof Of Identity):BATCH NUMBER. ........................REFERENCE NUMBER......................PROVIDE ALTERNATIVE E-MAIL ADDRESS (OPTIONAL): Congratulations From All Members of Staff, and Thanks To Have Contributed To Our Financial Success!!! Your Sincerely,Mr.Justin B.Monde.Notification OfficerYahoo! Financial Promotions.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

**WINNING ALERT...Contact Mr. Michael Foster**‏
From:  BRITISH CANADIAN LOTTERY BC-49 (raquel@univicosa.com.br)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 27, 2010 9:16:01 PM 
To:   

Your E-mail Account has been picked as the winner of a lump sum pay out of£1,250,952.00 (One Million Two Hundred And Fifty Thousand Nine Hundred And FiftyTwo Pounds Sterling) in cash credited to file, with REF NO:IMP/73253CA/2009,with Batch No: 642376/CA/2009 drew the Winning No: 04 15 24 25 37 41 Bonus No:16 for BC-49 Lotto under the choice of the lottery in the 1st category ofbi-weekly six. This is from a total prize money of £8,612,170 GBP shared amongthe (7) International Winners in this category. All participants for the OnlineVersion were selected randomly from World Wide Web through Computer BallotingSystem drawn from over 100,000 names database, union associations and corporatebodies that are listed online. To file for your claim, please Contact ourFiduciary Agent below for Verification. Mr. Michael FosterEmail : brit.canadianlott.bc-49-inc@msn.comEmail : brit.canadianlott.bc-49-inc@discuz.orgTel.:+(44)-706-574-4305 WINNERS VERIFICATION REQUIREMENTS(1) FULL NAME: (2) FULL ADDRESS: (3) AGE/SEX ::(: 4) OCCUPATION: (5) TELEPHONE NUMBER: (6) TOTAL AMOUNT WON ::(: 7) BATCH NUMBER AS LISTED ABOVE: (8) BONUS NUMBERS ::(: 9) YOUR WINNING NUMBERS: (10) NATIONALITY: Yours Sincerely,Dr (Mrs.) Nelly DooleyOn-Line Coordinator, British Canadian Lottery BC-49.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From:Miss Nadine Kwame‏
From:  Nadine Kwame (nadine.kwame1@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 27, 2010 5 :51: 42 PM 
To:   

From:Miss Nadine Kwame
Dearest,

With due respect and trust, permit me to inform you of my desire of going into a good relationship with you. 

l am Miss Nadine Kwame, the only daughter of late Mr. Yao Kwame. My father was an engineer and a contractor with the Government of Cote D'Ivoire. He was mysteriously poisoned to death by his business associates over a row of a contract award in the Agricultural ministry of our country. I was told that my mother died few hours after giving birth to me due to over bleeding, I never knew her. 

Before the death of my father in a hospital here in Abidjan, he secretly called me on his bedside. When I sat down to listen to him, he started crying complaining that I am too young to be manage my life, and there is no body to take care of me again as a young girl. After weeping, He narrated to me how he deposited the sum of $8.000000.00 (Eight Million United States Dollars) in one safety security company here. And He told me that he used my name as his only daughter as his next of kin in deposit of the fund. He also explained to me that it was because of this wealth that he was poisoned by his business associates, that l should seek for a Good fearing foreign partner in a country of my choice where l will transfer this fund and use it for proper investment purpose.

For this reason, I seek your assistance to serve as my guardian and help me in the transfer of the fund into your country and to aid me in the investment of the money in your country. I also require you assistance to continue my education in your country because I am only 20yrs old and a student. 

Please, l am  willing to offer you 25% of the total sum as compensation for assisting me in this regard. Contact me through my email address:  
nadinekwame29@yahoo.co.jp 

Hoping to hearing from you soonest. 

May God bless you as you extend your helping hand to me. 

Yours  Sincerely.
Miss Nadine Kwame

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE OFFICE OF MR MUSA MICH‏
From:  mr musa mich (mr_musa200@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 27, 2010 2:36:01 PM 
To:   



FROM THE OFFICE OF MR MUSA MICH
AUDITS & ACCOUNTS DEPT
BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A)         

OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO. 

E-MAIL :mr_musa200@sify.com 



Attention: Please!!!!  



I am Mr Musa Mich. The manager Audit & Accounts dept. with the groups Bank of Africa Burkina Faso (BO.A). I am writing to request your assistance to transfer the sum of $11.6 milion United States dollars into your accounts. 


The above sum belongs to our deceased customer late Dr George Brumley who died along with his entire family in a plane crash some years ago. And since then, his account has been dormant.

After my further investigation, I discovered that Dr George Brumley died with his next of kin and according to the laws and constitution guiding this banking institution stated that after the expiration of (8) Eight years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin, the fund will be channel into national treasury as unclaimed fund. Because of the static of this transaction I want you to stand as the next of kin so that our bank will accord you the recognition and have the fund transfer to your account. 

The total sum will be shared as follows: 50% for me, 50% for you and expenses incidental occur during the transfer will be taking care of by both of us. 

The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you are going to follow my instruction till the fund transfer to your account. 

More details information with the text of application form will be forwarded to you to breakdown explaining comprehensively what require of you.

Your Full Name.......................... ...
Your Sex........................... .......
Your Age..................
Your Country...........
Marital Status...........
Your Occupation.......                                                          
Your Personal Mobile Number................
Your Personal Fax Number.....................

Thanks
Mr Musa Mich 

Audits & Accounts Manager

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From:Miss Nadine Kwame‏
From:  Nadine Kwame (nadine.kwame1@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 27, 2010 5:42:17 PM 
To:   

From:Miss Nadine Kwame
Dearest,

With due respect and trust, permit me to inform you of my desire of going into a good relationship with you. 

l am Miss Nadine Kwame, the only daughter of late Mr. Yao Kwame. My father was an engineer and a contractor with the Government of Cote D'Ivoire. He was mysteriously poisoned to death by his business associates over a row of a contract award in the Agricultural ministry of our country. I was told that my mother died few hours after giving birth to me due to over bleeding, I never knew her. 

Before the death of my father in a hospital here in Abidjan, he secretly called me on his bedside. When I sat down to listen to him, he started crying complaining that I am too young to be manage my life, and there is no body to take care of me again as a young girl. After weeping, He narrated to me how he deposited the sum of $8.000000.00 (Eight Million United States Dollars) in one safety security company here. And He told me that he used my name as his only daughter as his next of kin in deposit of the fund. He also explained to me that it was because of this wealth that he was poisoned by his business associates, that l should seek for a Good fearing foreign partner in a country of my choice where l will transfer this fund and use it for proper investment purpose.

For this reason, I seek your assistance to serve as my guardian and help me in the transfer of the fund into your country and to aid me in the investment of the money in your country. I also require you assistance to continue my education in your country because I am only 20yrs old and a student. 

Please, l am  willing to offer you 25% of the total sum as compensation for assisting me in this regard. Contact me through my email address:  
nadinekwame29@yahoo.co.jp 

Hoping to hearing from you soonest. 

May God bless you as you extend your helping hand to me. 

Yours  Sincerely.
Miss Nadine Kwame

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I LOOKING FORWARD TO RECIVE YOUR REPLY IMMEDAITELY.‏
From:  zuma zakkie (zumazakkie5@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 27, 2010 9 :22: 08 AM 
To:   

FROM,THE DESK OF DR.ZUMA ZAKKIE,
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER, 
IN FOREIGN REMITTANCE DEPARTMENT 
(BOA) BANK OF AFRICA,OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO. 

DEAR FRIEND,
HOW ARE YOU DOING WITH YOUR FAMILY? HOPE FINE, PLEASE PAY ATTENTION ANDUNDERSTAND MY REASON OF CONTACTING YOU TODAY THROUGH THIS EMAIL, MY NAME IS  DR.ZUMA ZAKKIE BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER IN BANK OF AFRICA OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO, IN MY DEPARTMENT, DURING THE AUDITING OF THE YEAR 2006, I DISCOVERED ANABOUNDED SUM OF $36MILLION US DOLLARS. THAT BELONGS TO OUR LATE (MR. ANDREAS SCHRANNER FROM MUNICH,GERMANY) WHO DIED ALONG WITH HIS ENTIRE FAMILY IN JULLY 2000 IN A PLANE CRASH.

FOR MORE INFORMATION VISIT THIS SITE BELLOW
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm

I DESPERATELY NEED YOUR ASSISTANCE TO SECURE AND MOVE THIS HUGE SUMS OFMONEY LEFT BEHIND BY MY LATE CLIENT TO THE TUNE OF $36M, (THANTY SIX MILLION US DOLLARS) OUT FROM BANK OF AFRICA OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO TO YOUR OWN ACCOUNT, HE EXECUTED CONTRACT THROUGH DEPARTMENT OF WORK AND HOUSING HERE IN OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO AND THE MENTIONED MONEY ABOVE IS HIS MONEY LEFT IN OUR BANK BEFORE HIS DEATH. MEANWHILE, FOR YOUR SMOOTHNESS OF THIS TRANSACTION, I WILL PAY YOU 40% OF THE TOTAL SUM FOR YOUR CO-OPERATION IN THIS MATTER. 

IF YOU KNOW THAT YOU ARE INTERESTED AND CAPABLE TO HANDLE THIS BUSINESS TRANSACTION, COME UP WITH THE INFORMATION'S SHOWED BELOW:-  

1. YOUR FULL NAME: 
2. YOUR CONTACT CELL PHONE NUMBER: 
3. YOUR AGE: 
4. YOUR SEX: 
5. YOUR OCCUPATIONS.
 6. YOUR COUNTRY AND CITY:  

AS SOON AS POSSIBLE ALL THESE INFORMATION'S IS SUBMITTED TO ME, I WILL IMMEDIATELY DRAFT AN APPLICATION FORM WITH ALL YOUR INFORMATION'S AND SEND BACK TO YOU, SO THAT YOU WILL PROCEED WITH THE TRANSACTION BY SENDING THE FORM TO BOA BANK FOR THE TRANSFERRING OF THIS FUND INTO YOUR ACCOUNT. 

YOURS
FAITHFULLY,
DR.ZUMA  ZAKKIE.
 (OR EMAILS ME WITH) zumazakkie5@gmail.com 

Send instant messages to your online friends http://uk.messenger.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr. Ibrahim, Do Reply Me‏
From:  Mr.ibrahim zango (a111b@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 27, 2010 7:37:35 AM 
To:   


 Hello Dear Friend, 

Pls i want you to read this letter very carefully and i must apologize for barging this message into your mail box without any formal introduction due to the urgency and confidential of this issue and i know that this message will come to you as a surprise, Pls this is not a joke and i will not like you to joke with it. 


I am Mr. Ibrahim Zango, a Manager in African Development Bank (A.D.B) Ouagadougou, 
Burkina faso. 

I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to establish with you for the mutual benefit of me and you. 

I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($15.2)millions usd into your account within 7working banking days. This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim due to the owner of this fund died along with his entire family and supposed next of kin in an air crash since July 31st 2000. 

Pls go through the website ( http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm ) 

I want our bank to release this funds to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer while i come over to your country to share this fund with you as soon as you confirm this fund into your account and ask me to come over. 

I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasure as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why i contacted you so that our bank will release this money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interesting. 

Upon the receipt of your reply and indication of your capability, i will give you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 45% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to handle this business with me while 50% will be for me and 5% for any expenses that may arise on the process, Because i don't want anyone here in our bank to know my involvement until you confirm this fund into your account and ask me to come over for the sharing as i indicated. 

Am looking forward hearing from you immediately, 
Thanks with my best regards 

Mr. Ibrahim Zango. 

Send instant messages to your online friends http://uk.messenger.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

**WINNING ALERT...Contact Mr. Michael Foster**‏
From:  BRITISH CANADIAN LOTTERY BC-49 (info@mail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 27, 2010 7 :11: 55 AM 
To:   

Your E-mail Account has been picked as the winner of a lump sum pay out of£1,250,952.00 (One Million Two Hundred And Fifty Thousand Nine Hundred AndFifty Two Pounds Sterling) in cash credited to file, with REFNO:IMP/73253CA/2009, with Batch No: 642376/CA/2009 drew the Winning No: 0415 24 25 37 41 Bonus No: 16 for BC-49 Lotto under the choice of thelottery in the 1st category of bi-weekly six. This is from a total prizemoney of £8,612,170 GBP shared among the (7) International Winners in thiscategory. All participants for the Online Version were selected randomlyfrom World Wide Web through Computer Balloting System drawn from over100,000 names database, union associations and corporate bodies that arelisted online. To file for your claim, please Contact our Fiduciary Agentbelow for Verification. Mr. Michael FosterEmail : brit.canadianlott.bc-49_inc@discuz.orgTel.:+(44)-706-574-4305 WINNERS VERIFICATION REQUIREMENTS(1) FULL NAME: (2) FULL ADDRESS: (3) AGE/SEX ::(: 4) OCCUPATION: (5) TELEPHONE NUMBER: (6) TOTAL AMOUNT WON ::(: 7) BATCH NUMBER AS LISTED ABOVE: (8) BONUS NUMBERS ::(: 9) YOUR WINNING NUMBERS: (10) NATIONALITY: Yours Sincerely,Dr (Mrs.) Nelly DooleyOn-Line Coordinator, British Canadian Lottery BC-49.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mrs Rebeca.‏
From:  Mrs Rebeca Johnson (rebeca.johnson4@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 26, 2010 11:29:50 PM 
To:   



From Mrs Rebeca.



My Dear,

It is my pleasure to contact you for a business venture which my son Collins and i,intend to establish in your country. Though I have not met with you before but I believe, one has to risk confidence in other to succeed sometimes in life. There is this huge amount of ($6,000,000.00) million U.S dollars which my late Husband kept for us in a security company here in Abidjan before he was assassinated by unknown persons.Now my son and i have

decided to invest this money in your country or anywhere safe enough outside this country due to political crises going on in this country. We want you to
help us claim and retrieve the funds from the company and bring it to your 
country for investment purposes on any of these areas:

1). Telecommunication
2). Transport industry
3). Four star hotel If you can be of assistance to us we

will be pleased to offer to you 15% Of the total fund as your own share. I
await your soonest response Respectfully yours,


Mrs. Rebeca Johnson.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY CONFIDENTIAL PLEASE‏
From:  Dr Frank Saidu (drfrank_saidu2009@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 26, 2010 9:45:39 PM 
To:   

Dear friend,

I know that this letter may come to you as a surprise, I got your  contact address from the computerized search. My name is  Dr Frank  Saidu. I am the Bill and Exchange (assistant) Manager of Africa Development Bank(ADB) Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso.

In my department I discovered an abandoned sum of ten million four  hundred thousand United State of American dollars (10.4 MILLION USA DOLLARS ) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer Mr Kurt Kuhle from Alexandra Egypt who died along with his family in  Siber airline that crashed into sea at Isreal on 4th October 2002.

Since I got information about his death I have been expecting his next
of kin to come over and claim his money because we can not release it  unless somebody applies for it as the next of kin or relation to the  deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines, but unfortunately we  learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside  with him in the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim.

It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this  business proposal to you and release the money to you as next of kin  or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement  since nobody is coming for it and I don't want the money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill.

Am contacting you because our deceased customer is a foreigner and a
Burkinabe can not stand as a next of kin to foreigner customer.

The banking guidelines stipulate that the fund should be transferred
into the bank treasury after 8 years if nobody is coming for the
claim.

I have agreed that 33% of this money will be for you as foreign partner in respect to the provision of your account for the transfer,  2% will be set aside for expenses that might occurred during the  business and 65% would be for me, after which I shall visit your country for disbursement according to the percentagesindicated.

Please I would like you to keep this transaction confidential and as a top secret as you may wish to know that I am a bank official..

Yours sincerely,
Dr Frank Saidu


Send instant messages to your online friends http://uk.messenger.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PARCEL DELIVERY/SECURITY FEE‏
From:  FedEx Express (fedex-freight@live.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 26, 2010 4:26:32 PM 
To:  fedex-freight@live.hk 





FedEx Authorised Shipping Centre 

 Hours Services 
London 

FedEx London Head Office
27a Poland Street, 
London W1F 8QW, UK
Call Line: +44 702 409 2710


REG No/FedEx-103309
Ref Number: Balkev/56B-672GH/NG
PARCEL DELIVERY/SECURITY FEE

 Dear Valued Customer,


This is to inform you that we are we are in possession Of your Package containing a valid MasterCard® worth $500.000.00 USD (Five Hundred Thousand United State Dollars) with REG No/FedEx-103309 that was registered With us by the Master Card® Award Team for shipment to you, You are to act fast by providing your :

(1) Full Name: 
(2) Delivery Address/Country: 
(3) Phone No:

This office has been assigned to handle the delivery of your Package/valid MasterCard® to your location. So you have been advised to proceed with the payment of Fifty Dollars ($50.00 USD) for the security keeping fee as stated In our privacy terms & condition page, we shall proceed with the delivery immediately we confirmed your payment.

Below is the account officer information with which the ($50.00 USD) for the security keeping fee is to be sent via WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER or MONEY GRAM.

BELOW IS HOW TO MAKE THE PAYMENT
Name of Receiver: Mrs Michelle Cole
Address of Receiver: 27a Poland Street, 
                          London W1F 8QW, UK.

As soon as you have made the payments, You are to send to  this office a copy of the Western Union Money Transfer  payment details via email as issued by the Western Union agent and also endeavor to provide me with the information listed below for verification:

(1). Name of Sender.............................
(2). Address of Sender..........................
(3). Phone number.................................
(4). MTCN number.................................
(5). Amount Sent...................................

NB: As soon as we receive confirmation and evidence of  your payment of the above charges, FedEx Courier Express will dispatch your package/valid MasterCard immediately. The date and time of departure and expected date of delivery will be sent to you. It will take 24hours to get your package delivered to you.

Awaiting your swift response soon.

Sincerely, 
Dr. David Knight
Dispatch Director
FedEx Courier Express UK©
Call Line:  +44 704 571 3554
E-mail: fedex-freight@live.hk Monday-Friday: 0800-1800
Sunday: 1000-1400 International Priority® 
FedEx® 10kg and 25kg Boxes

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Contact Money Gram For Your Full Compensation‏
From:  MONEY GRAM (officemail@info.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 26, 2010 4 :11: 26 PM 
To:   


-- 


 Attention Customer,
We the money gram agent remitting office have sent your full compensation payment of 950.000.00usd through money gram, you will be receiving 10.000.00usd per day. Now we have sent the first payment to you.
So contact our director Dr. Sule Aboki and ask him to give you the money gram payment information so that you can be able to pick up your funds through money gram without any problem.
Here is the contact information of money gramThen contact him with your full information to give you the reference number to collect your 10,000 usd. your name, country, phone number, address/city, age/sex call or email him now so that he can provide the money gram information to you as urgent as you can.
Director General:  Dr. Sule Aboki
Email address:mgdept_benin@qatar.io
Phone number: +229-98822830
Thanks and god blessing you.
Barr.  Festus Bakari

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Please review my proposal‏
From:  Alberto Fausto (nadja@coremal.com.br)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 26, 2010 12:47:06 PM 
To:   

Alberto FaustoBRANCH MANAGERBanco Pichincha Quito Ecuador.  Hello, My name is Alberto Fausto, I am the branch manager of the Banco PichinchaQuito Ecuador. I got your information during my search on on theInternet. I am 46years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It mayinterest you to know that I am a man of peace and I don't want problems,but I do not know how you will feel about this because you may havedouble mind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are notgoing to regret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope thatwe can assist each other. But if you don't want this business offerkindly forget it and I will not contact you again. I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, asthe regional manager of Banco Pichincha Quito Ecuador; it is my duty tosend in a financial report to my head office in the capital city(Quito Ecuador) at the end of each year. On the course of the year2008 end of last 2 years report, I discovered that my branch in which I amthe manager made three million seven hundred and fifty thousanddollar [$3, 750,000.00] which my head office is not aware of it and willnever be aware of. I have since place this fund on what we call suspenseaccount without any beneficiary. As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund,so this informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you canassist and receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE.Mean While you will have 35% of the total fund, Note there arepractically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all Ineed from you is to stand claim as the original depositor of this fundwho made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can orderthe transfer to your designated bank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it verymuch as soon as I receive your response I will give you details on howwe can achieve it successfully. Please contact me with this emailaddress: albertofausto@handbag.com Alberto Fausto

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulations You won‏
From:  SWISS LOTTO (swisslottery20100@rogers.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 26, 2010 9:26:47 AM 
To:   

Dear Winner,

NOTIFICATION your winnings

Australian Foundation is pleased to inform you that your e-mail were
approved a lump sum pay of U.S. $ 400,000.00
(four hundred thousand Doll. U.S.) in cash credit file ref: ILP / HW
46704/03 from the total cash prize shared amongst eight
lucky winners in this category.

All electronic pi1ma were selected on the basis of a computer system
vote, drawn from nine hundred thousand e-mail addresses of
Canada, Australia, the United States, Asia, Europe, Middle
East, Africa and Oceania as part of our international promotions
program, which is conducted annually. This lottery was promoted and
sponsored by a conglomerate of some mnogonatsionD0lnyh companies
as part of their social responsibility to the citizens in the communities
where they have operational base.

Personal information.
Name .................
Middle ................
SURNAME ..................
DATE OF BIRTH ..............
ADDRESS ....................
SEX ........................
NATIONALITY ................
OCCUPATION .................
PHONE #.....................
E-MAIL .....................

Fill out this form and send it to the bank with the information
bystrog provided below for the release of your prize.
To file for your claim, please contact our payment
through the offices of the bank the following information below.

Staff Contact: Mr.Roy Deckland
E-mail: acceesssbank@ymail.com
Bank Tel: +234-803-876-0652

On behalf of the Board, I say Congratulations!

Best regards,
Kothari, Mr. Murli
Grants Coordinator

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOUR URGENT CALL AND REPLY IS NEEDED.‏
From:  Tertius Omar (tertius1omar@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 26, 2010 3:39:29 AM 
To:  . 

FROM: MR. TERTIUS OMARFOREIGN REMITTANCE MANAGERBANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A)OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASOPHONE NUMBER +22675426425 Dear Friend, I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise as we never meet before. I am the FOREIGN REMITTANCE MANAGER of B.O.A Bank of Africa, I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($18.4M) Eighteen Million Four Hundred Thousand United States Dollars immediately to your account. The money has been dormant (in-active) for Nine years in our Bank here without any body coming for it. I want the Bank to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer MR. RICHARD BURSON FROM USA the owner of the account who died a long with his supposed next of kin in plane crash since 2000. I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasury as an abandoned fund, so this is the reason why I contacted you, so that my Bank will release the money to you as the nearest person to the deceased customer. Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interested. Upon receipt of your reply I will send you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business. Thanks and waiting for your urgent response Best RegardsMr. Tertius Omar

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE OFFICE OF MR ADAMS ALI‏
From:  adams ali (adamsali1@live.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, March 26, 2010 1:43:01 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend,Greeting's ! 
I am Mr adams  Ali,  Manager Audit & Account's department,Bank of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.I have a business proposal which involves about $25m USD, (Twenty five Million United State dollars only).After the successful transfer,we shall share in the ratio of 40% for you and 60% for me.If you will be interested,please contact me through my private email address  (adams.ali2@voila.fr) 
so that i will give you more information on how we would handle this project, to enable us commence on all arrangements.
I look forward for your kind and positive response immediately, 
Yours sincerely,
Mr  Adams  Ali, 
Manager Audit & Account's department,
Bank of Africa. 


Send instant messages to your online friends http://uk.messenger.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE DESK OF MR MUSA AHMED.‏
From:  Musa Ahmed (musa.ahmed2010@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 26, 2010 12 :52: 51 AM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF MR  MUSA AHMED. 
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING SECTION, 
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK GROUP 
OUAGADOUGOU, NORTH WESaqT ZONE-ANNEX, . 
PRIVATE TELEPHONE NUMBER +226 78 605283 

Attention Please, 


( "REMITTANCE OF $15.5 MILLION U.S.A DOLLARS 
     CONFIDENTIAL IS THE CASE") 

     Compliment of the Season, 

I am (MR MUSA AHMED.) AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING SECTION, 
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK GROUP (AFDB) 
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO, WEST AFRICA .) 

I got your mail address through the international network business media directorates when I was looking for a sure contact of someone who can assist me conclude up this transaction. 

When i was searching for a foreign partner I assured of your capability and reliability to champion this business opportunity when I prayed to the most high about you. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of $15.5million U.S.A dollars ( Fifteen Million Five Hundred United State Dollars). 

In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died along with his entire family in air crashed into the plan crash as it approached in bad weather early He died on the Monday 31st July 2000 at 13:22 GMT 14:22 UK in German Concorde victims Plane Crash with his family in a plane crash. 

 Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines, but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. 

It is therefore upon this discovery that I and one official in my department now decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and we don’t want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill. 

The Banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed, the money will be transferred into the Bank treasury as unclaimed fund. The request of foreigner as next of kin in this business is occasioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner, and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner. 

We agree that 30 % of this money will be for you as foreign partner, in respect to the provision of a foreign account, 10 % will be set aside for expenses incurred during the process of the  transaction  and 60 % would be for me and my woman colleague. There after I and my colleague will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentages indicated. 


Therefore to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you as arranged, you must apply first to the bank as relations or next of kin of the deceased indicating your bank name, your bank account number, your private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication and location where the money will be remitted. 

Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by  email the text of the application I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the transfer. 
Reply me immediately. 
Yours faithfully,   

MR MUSA AHMED.   
POST SCRITUM:   

NOTE You have to keep everything secret as to enable the transfer to move very smoothly in to the account you will provide to the bank. As you finished reading this letter call me immediately so that we will discuss very well over this business. Please call me and inform me that you received my mail, because i don't go to net always.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Call for Papers- WGGW Conference & Expo 10 Invitation!‏
From:  WGGW Conference & Expo 10 (dr.donjack@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 25, 2010 11:02:22 PM 
To:   

Dear Colleagues,
This is to announce the call for papers for the Working Group On Global Warming Conference & Expo 10(WGGW Conference & Expo 10),21st-25th,May 2010 at Mayfair London Hotel, Mayfair London W1K7TN.

Background

The financial, food, fuel and climate crises are individually serious issues, but in combination their impact could be catastrophic for the global economy. Perhaps we stand at a crossroads. Even as we move into a global economic downturn there are growing calls for an accelerated transformation towards low carbon and resource productive economies. To move forward will require new and more efficient solutions, technologies and products alongside behavioural change. Climate change is now universally recognised as a significant global environmental challenge and as a consequence, debate over the measures needed to tackle climate change has moved up to the top of the agenda amongst civil society, business and government. The United Nations Climate Change Conference in Copenhagen in December 2009 highlighted the major challenges and opportunities associated with climate change as we move towards post 2012 carbon dioxide (CO2) reduction targets. In October 2008, the UK raised the bar by announcing a target of cutting CO2 emissions by 80% by 2050. Innovation will be a core part of the way forward. The Stern Review underlined that increased investment in R&D and innovation could significantly reduce CO2 emissions and we have seen more than $5 billion of venture capital invested in clean tech worldwide since January 2007 (Source: Ernst & Young).. However, we need to create much better international, national and regional structures and systems to adapt to climate change as well those to stimulate, nurture and progress new low carbon ideas through R&D to commercialisation and the marketplace. A new system is needed that fosters sustainable, low carbon and resource productive innovation - short, medium and long-term. Designers, innovators, investors, entrepreneurs, consumers and governments all have a role to play in the change that is needed.  

Concept

WGGW Conference & Expo 10 themed “Impacts of the Global Recession on Sustainable Development, Climate Change Policy and Markets'' will provide a platform to discuss the future opportunities and challenges related to the design, development and commercialisation of low carbon innovation, technologies, products and services.WGGW Conference & Expo 10 will include invited and refereed papers from academics, consultants, entrepreneurs, investors, technology providers, designers, sustainability, environment and Corporate Social Responsibility (CSR) managers as well as other business functions. The event will be a unique learning experience, networking space and an opportunity to think. Delegates will come globally from  companies, entrepreneurs, as well as academia, government and non-governmental organisations (NGOs). The conference is supported by an international Advisory Board. 

Conference topics 

WGGW Conference & Expo 10 welcomes conceptual and research-based papers covering sustainable innovation, technology, product and service design and development. Papers focused on low carbon solutions and sustainable innovation related to the following topics and among others, are particularly welcomed: 

·Global Warming and Climate Change and the Oceans
·Sustainable Environment, Health and Development
·Remote Sensing and Global Surveillance 
·Water Resources Management
·Carbon & GHG Management
·Extreme Events and Impacts Assessment
·Greenhouse Gas & Ecosystems
·Human Health In a Changing Climate
·Agricultural and Forestry Resources Management
·Clean Energy Technology
·Low GHG Transportation
·Education: Global Change & Sustainable Development
·Case studies 
Benefits 
WGGW Conference & Expo 10 will provide a range of benefits to speakers and participating delegates: 
·Sponsorship:       All round air ticket, per diem,travel insurance and visa fees to be provided for all speakers and participating delegates
·Unique:                 Forum for new ideas and concepts 
·Leading-edge:     Presentations from key international researchers, practitioners and policy- makers 
·Content:                New research, results and thinking 
·Networking:         Opportunities to meet business, government and academia 
·Track-record:       Over 900 delegates from over 50 countries have attended previous conferences 
·Established:        3rd international conference 

Submission details 
Conference papers: please email to dr.donjack@gmail.com, fax or email up to 500 words describing your proposed paper by deadline 7th May, 2010. The paper will then be sent to the Advisory Board for evaluation and authors will be given feedback on or before 14th May, 2010 the deadline for paper acceptance. Please only submit abstracts if you have registered for the conference. Registration is free of charge. 

Contact
For more information on WGGW Conference & Expo 10 please contact:
Dr Don Jack
Conference Chair
27 Commercial Street London E1 6LP
London, United Kingdom.
Ph: +44 702 408 0821, +44 702 409 4596
Fax: +44 844 774 4651
Email: dr.donjack@gmail.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Contact Us... wu.transferdept@w.cn‏
From:  alb.haveman@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 25, 2010 10:43:04 PM 
To:   

You have a transfer, 750,000.00 USD from IMF.contact us

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Authenticity of this email address is required‏
From:  David Nicholas (dn66610@microsoft.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 25, 2010 8:36:30 PM 
To:   

MICROSOFT DREASPARK GRANT OLD STEYNE HOUSE 21-22 OLD STEINE, BRIGHTON, EAST SUSSEX BN1 1EL, UNITED KINGDOM.LUCKY No: - MG4U85108REGISTERED CHARITY No. 285908REF. No: ESM/WIN/008/05/10/BFBATCH No: UK/EUGR/2907/444/908/08. NOTIFICATION FOR CATEGORY "D" ONLY  ATTENTION: LUCKY WINNER! This is to notify that; you are one of the Micro-Vision Grant Winners. Microsoft DreaSpark has established this objective for uplifting of Poverty Alleviation, Charity Aid and to change the living standards of 50,000 computer literates, both individuals and company owners; thereby, Micro DreaSpark is giving out 100,000,000.00 EUR (One Hundred Million EUR Only) as specific Donation/Grants to 150 lucky recipients in different categories. Therefore, you have been approved to claim a total sum of 1.5 Million Euros (0ne Million Five Hundred Thousand Euros). To expedite your claim, please contact our European Region Claims Director with the under listed contact details; for this reason, you are required to contact our regional claims Director. Contact Person: Richard Bolton.Email: rc_bolton@yahoo.co.ukPhone No: +447719730059  Thanks for your Cooperation. RegardsProf. David NicholasMICROSOFT DREASPARK ASSOCIATE DIRECTOR, COMMUNICATIONS.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Ref number shell/oil905/453/000/‏
From:  Royal Dutch/l oil (leintec@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 25, 2010 7:21:47 PM 
To:  info@sing.com 

 £1,000,000.00 Pounds has been Granted to you in the Royal Dutch/Shell oil Grant Award 2010 send us details for claims Names........Tel.......Sex.........Age........Addr  ess.......Occupation.....Country......

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
PLS PERMIT MY INTENSION‏
From:  Jimmy Johnson (jimson1297@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 25, 2010 5:44:30 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   PLS PERMIT MY INTENSION 
By your host:   Jimmy Johnson 

Date:   Thursday March 25, 2010  
Time:   4:00 pm - 5:00 pm  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   MY NAME IS JIMMY JOHNSON FROM BURKINA FASO AND WORKING AS THE AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING MANAGER AT THE AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK, OUAGADOUGOU - BURKINA FASO .WITH YOUR PERMISSION I SOLICITE FOR YOUR MUTUAL COOPERATION / ASSISTANCE TO HELP ME CLAIM AND TRANSFER SOME HUGE AMOUNT OF MONEY FROM A DOMICILLIARY ACCOUNT IN MY OFFICE . MORE DETAILS REGARDING EVERY MODALITIES FOR SMOOTH TRANSFER OF THE TOTAL FUND SUCCESSFULLY SHALL BE FURNISHED TO YOU IF YOU ARE INTERESTING, KINDLY FOPRWARD YOUR PERSONAL INFORMATIONS AS FOLLOWING - FULLNAME.....,ADDRESS.....,TELEPEHONE NUMDER...,PRIVATE EMAIL ADDRESS....,AGE AND PLACE OF BIRTH..,OCCUPATION OR PROFESSION...,SEX....YOU CAN CONTACT ME THROUGH MY PRIVATE TELEPHONE NUMBER -0022676919305 OR EMAIL- jimmyjohnson@live.fr FOR MORE ADEQUATE DISCUSSION .YOURS SINCERELY JIMMY JOHNSON  

    Add to your Yahoo! Calendar 
Copyright © 2010  Yahoo! Inc. All Rights Reserved | Terms of Service | Privacy Policy

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Want to meet you urgently‏
From:  Mr. Edwin Myles (edwinmylesdm2009@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Thursday, March 25, 2010 5 :15: 10 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

 Attn: Dear friend, My name is MR. EDWIN MYLES, I work with the Federal Ministry of Mines and Power here in Nigeria. We have $18.365MUSD with my colleague’s director of contract awarding committee which originated during over invoiced of some executed contract award in my ministry some years back. The said fund was deposited in a secret vault with the intention of moving it overseas, country like China and this fund cannot be moved abroad from Nigeria without the assistance of a foreign partner because it’s foreign contract award in my ministry few year ago. However we wish to move the said fund overseas via diplomatic means, I want a trust worthy partner abroad who will not use the opportunity to siphon the fund when it get to his country.Therefore if you’re interested to receive this fund on our behalves in Europe, America and Asia. kindly reply as soon as you receive this email to enable us start the process of moving this consignment to the above two countries mentioned. Be rest assured that this transaction is 100% risk free and guaranteed there is nothing to be afraid off all the areas that might cause any hitch has be covered. Kindly reply via my direct email id thus edwinmylesdm2009@live.com Waiting to hearing from you urgently. Best regards,MR. EDWIN MYLES.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM:DR ADAMS ABADI‏
From:  adams abadi (dradamsabadi@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 25, 2010 4:29:19 PM 
To:   



FROM:DR ADAMS ABADI
BILL AND EXCHANGE DEPARTMENT, 
BANK OF AFRICA(B.O.A), 
OUAGADOUGOU,BURKINA-FASO. 

Dear friend, 

I know that this letter may come to you as a suprise. I got your contact address from the Internet when I was searching for a business partner. My name is DR ADAMS ABADI I am the Bill and Exchange Manager of bank of africa (B.O.A) ,Ouagadouguo Burkina Faso. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of USD$25. Million (TWENTY FIVE MILLION U.S DOLLARS). 

In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died along with his wife and children in a plane crash in a year 2000 plane crash happened in america . Since we got information about his death, the bank have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as the next of kin or relation to the deceased,

as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him in the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this business proposals to you and release the money to you as next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it because I don't want the money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed Bill.

The request of foreigner in this transaction is necessary because our late customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner. I have agreed that 40% of this money will be for you as foreigner partner in respect to the provision of a foreign account.10% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 50% would be for me, after which I shall visit your country for disbursement according to the percentages indicated. Trusting to hear from you immediately.

Yours Sincerely, 
Your&#161;s faithfully, 
DR ADAMS ABADI

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM:DR ADAMS ABADI‏
From:  adams abadi (dradamsabadi@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 25, 2010 4:29:19 PM 
To:   



FROM:DR ADAMS ABADI
BILL AND EXCHANGE DEPARTMENT, 
BANK OF AFRICA(B.O.A), 
OUAGADOUGOU,BURKINA-FASO. 

Dear friend, 

I know that this letter may come to you as a suprise. I got your contact address from the Internet when I was searching for a business partner. My name is DR ADAMS ABADI I am the Bill and Exchange Manager of bank of africa (B.O.A) ,Ouagadouguo Burkina Faso. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of USD$25. Million (TWENTY FIVE MILLION U.S DOLLARS). 

In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died along with his wife and children in a plane crash in a year 2000 plane crash happened in america . Since we got information about his death, the bank have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as the next of kin or relation to the deceased,

as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him in the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this business proposals to you and release the money to you as next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it because I don't want the money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed Bill.

The request of foreigner in this transaction is necessary because our late customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner. I have agreed that 40% of this money will be for you as foreigner partner in respect to the provision of a foreign account.10% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 50% would be for me, after which I shall visit your country for disbursement according to the percentages indicated. Trusting to hear from you immediately.

Yours Sincerely, 
Your&iexcl;s faithfully, 
DR ADAMS ABADI

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM DR BEN COKER (Urgent response needed).‏
From:  dr ben coker (drbenonline999@hotmail.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Thursday, March 25, 2010 3:40:17 PM 
To:   

FROM DR BEN COKER (Urgent response needed).
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER,
BANK OF AFRICA.(BOA)
OUAGADOUGOU/BURKINA FASO.
WEST AFRICA.

              ("REMITTANCE OF $25.8 MILLION U.S.A DOLLARS)
                      (CONFIDENTIAL IS THE CASE")

I am Dr Ben Coker from burkina faso. I want to seek your assistance after my discovery during auditing in my bank as am the manager of Bill and Exchange at the Foriegn Remittance Department of BANK OF AFRICA,(B.O.A.) 

In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of USD$25.8million US dollars in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customers who died along with his entire family in plane Crash 2003.

It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided as the head of my department to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and we don't want this money to go into the Bank treasury as unclaimed bills.

You should not nurse any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the smooth transfer of this funds and your acceptance is what will crown this effort.

We will conclude this operation within 21 banking days based on the amount of coperation you will contribute.

Thank you for your understanding as i await your urgent response to enable me give you more details don't forget to give me those informations below before we can go ahead in this business/project,

Your private telephone number................
Your profession...................................
Your country....................................
Your age........................

Your's faithfully
Dr Ben Coker

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good Day Dear!!‏
From:  Madam Sonia Zuru (madam_sonia_zuru@teacher.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 23, 2010 12:12:44 AM 
To:   

Good Day  Dear!!     


I am Madam.Sonia  Zuru I am a widow being that I lost my husband,my husband was a serving director of the Cocoa exporting board until his death.He was assassinated by the rebels following the political uprising, before his death he made a deposit of Six Million Five Hundred Dollars ($ 6,500,000.00) here in Ouagadougou Burkina Faso in one of the Security Company,he intended to buy a Cocoa processing Machine with the fund.I want you to help me for us to retrieve this fund and transfer it to your account in your country or any safer place as you will be the beneficiary and recipient of the fund which we will use for joint investment in your country.I have plans to do investment in your country, like real estate and industrial production.This is my reason for writing to you. Please if you are willing to assist me and my only Daughter Linda Zuru,
Thanks and best regards .
Madam Sonia Zuru

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good Day From Mr. Paul Richard‏
From:  Western Union (web0231@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 28, 2010 10:29:40 AM 
To:  info@wu.org 

We have concluded yesterday with the governor of Zenith Bank here in Nigeria that you should start receiving your payment of USD 450,000.00 through Western union money transfer from next tomorrow , but you will be receiving $10,000 usd only per a day , so you are advice to contactthe western union operator Mr. Tony Mark Right now contact him and re-confirm your information to him right away so that he will send you your money control number of your first payment of USD 10, 000.00 for you to pick it up in any western union around you. Fill Below: Full Names:Resident Address:Country:Nationality:Age:Sex:Mobile Number: Deep RegardMr. Paul Richard(wu_payout@msn.com)Tel: +234-6046-4389

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Winner‏
From:  Camelot Board (nelson_design@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 28, 2010 11:17:32 AM 
To:  info43@win.org 

File REF No: CGL/74-A0802742009BATCH No:2009CGL-01 Your email ID have won 891,934.00.pounds onour online monthly promomtion,to claim yourprize, contact Mr.Brain Johnson with thefollowing informations given below: Your Full Name, Address, Age, Occupation, Country, Tell Email: camelotgroups_lotteryboard@ymail.comRegardsMr Brian JohnsonTEL ::(: +44)704 570 7372

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

*** Mrs. Rosemary Charity Trust Fund ***‏
From:  ROSEMARY CHARITY (jnwoods02@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 28, 2010 9:58:26 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend, My name is Mrs. ROSEMARY, I am a dying woman who has decided to donate what I have to charity through you. You may be wondering why I chose you. But someone has to be chosen. I am 59 years old and was diagnosed for cancer about 2 years ago, after the death of my husband who had left me everything he worked for. I have been touched by the Lord to donate from what I have inherited from my late husband to charity through you for the good work of humanity, rather than allow my relatives to use my husband hard earned funds inappropriately. I have asked the Lord to forgive me all my sins and I believe he has, because He is merciful. I will be going in for an operation, and I pray that I survive the operation. I have decided to WILL/Donate the sum of Fifteen Million Dollars to charity through you for the good work of the Lord, and to help the motherless, less privileged and also for the assistance of the widows. At the moment I cannot take any telephone calls, due to the fact that my relatives are around me and I have been restricted by my doctor from taking telephone calls because I deserve all the rest I can get. Presently, I have informed my consultant about my decision in WILLING this fund to charity through you. I wish you all the best and may the good Lord bless you abundantly, and please use the funds well and always extend the good work to others. If you are interested in carrying out this task, I will inform my consultant, so that he can arrange the release of the funds to you. I know I have never met you but my mind tells me to do this, and I hope you act sincerely. I decided that 30% of this money should be taken by you from the total sum upon the success release of this fund, because I am now too weak and fragile to do things myself because of my cancer. NB:I sincerely know that a lot has been written about some SCAM coming out of the world, but I assure you that this will never in any way associate with that. I wantthe funds to be specifically used to help humanity, and those suffering from all around the world such as the Haiti Earth Quake Disaster, as well as the most recent Chile Earth Quake disaster too. I will appreciate your utmost confidentiality in this matter until the task is accomplished, as I don not want anything that will jeopardize my last wish, due to the fact that I do not want relatives or family members standing in the way of my last wish. Yours sincerely,MRS. ROSEMARY. PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR FULL NAME, ADDRESS, TELEPHONE/FAX NUMBER ON YOUR REPLY FOR EASY AND IMMEDIATE COMMUNICATION WITH MY CONSULTANT.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WATING FOR YOUR RESPOND IF YOU ARE CAPABLE‏
From:  Zongo Dawa (mrzongodawa@hotmail.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 28, 2010 8:14:46 AM 
To:  . (.) 

WATING FOR YOUR RESPOND IF YOU ARE CAPABLE Dear Friend,  My name is Mr ZONGO DAWA.I work as an AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING MANAGER of BANQUE INTERNATONALE DU BUKINA (B.I.B) ,working as part of a bigger team that covers the entire African region,i had taken pains to find your contact through personal endeavors,On routine audit check last month,I discovered some investment Accounts that had been dormant for the last seven years. All the accounts belong to a single holder (NAME WITH HELD) with monies totaling a little above $8.5 million United States Dollars plus interest,We need a trust-worthy partner to assist us in recieving this funds for further investment in your country,You will be required to ::(: 1) Assist us in the recieving of this sum in your Country. (2) Advise on areas for potential future investment in your country. (3) Assist us in carrying a feasibility study before actual investment.If you decide to render your service to us in this regard,you will be entitledto a percentage that will be agree that 40% of this money will be for you as a respect to the provision of a foriegn account , 10% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 50% would be for me. 1. Full Names.2. Full contact Address (Not P.O Box).3. Phone number(s).4. Age.5. Details of past work experiences. Thank you and regards. MR ZONGO DAWA AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING MANAGER,BANQUE INTERNATONALE DU BUKINA(B.I.B)OUAGADOUGOU-BURKINA FASO.WEST AFRICA.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Microsoft Corporations/ Congatulations You Have Won. 2010‏
From:  Microsoft And Google Product Award (info@microsoft.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 28, 2010 7:54:49 AM 
To:   

European Region Office:
10B Canada Square,
London HP1 8HFD,
England.
Ref Number:REF NO: MSW/56B-672GH/L
Batch numbers: MSC0034WIN
CONGRATULATIONS!
AWARD NOTIFICATION
We happily announce to you the draw of the Microsoft And Google Lottery Promotions for
the year 2010 at our Lotto Draw Headquarters London, United Kingdom
organized by Microsoft And Google. This is to inform you that you have won a prize money
of GBP 450,000.00 (Four hundred and fifty thousand British Pounds Sterling).
Microsoft And Google Promo Inc. arranged and gathered some of all the e-mail addresses of
the people that are active online, among the millions that subscribed to
all Email Providers most especially Yahoo and Hotmail And Domains, we only selected
Twenty (20) candidates per annually as our winners through Electronic
Balloting System (EBS) without the candidate applying, we congratulate you
for being one of our lucky winners.
PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM
We are sorry that your Payment Approval File was sent to London due to we
have 3 lucky winners in United Kingdom so that you can be cleared and paid
simultaneously there. You are to contact our UK Location Claim Office on
or before your date of Claim.
Microsoft And Google Lottery Prize must be claimed not later than  14 days from date of
Draw Notification after the Draw date in which Prize has won.
Note: Any prize not claimed within this period (14 days) will be forfeited.
These are your identification numbers:
Ticket number: 00545 188 564756,
Prize # 77801209/UK,
Winning Number:4634553/N,
Ref Number:REF NO: MSW/56B-672GH/L
Batch numbers: MSC0034WIN
HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE:
Simply contact our Customer Service Information Headquarters (Verification
Department),
Mr. Elliot Davis
E-mail: winner2010@microandgooglesweepstake.org
OR
mrmaxwellanderson@w.cn
Phone: +44 702 408 5863

IMPORTANT NOTICE
Send these following information's to the Verification Department immediately for
further procession.
1 Full Name: ..................................................  ......
2 Cell phone:............................................  .............
or Telephone:........................................  ................
3 Contact Address ................................................
4 Date of birth ..................................................  ....
5 Age ..................................................  ................
6 Occupation........................................  ................
7 Sex...............................................  .....................
8 Marital Status............................................  .......
9 Country of Origin............................................  .......
10 What is your coment for Microsoft and Google???????..
11 What is your advice for Microsoft and Google ???????..
12 How do you feel as a lucky winner for the Microsoft and Google Promo?????.
KEEP THIS PRIVATE AND CONFIDENTIAL UNTIL YOU RECEIVE YOUR PRIZE MONEY.
NOTE THAT NOBODY OR EVEN THE APPOINTED CLAIMS AGENT HAS THE RIGHT TO TOUCH, DEDUCT
OR GET ACCESS TO YOUR PRIZE MONEY FOR ANY REASON THEY HAVE BEEN WARNED
STRICTLY!
Congratulations once again on your winnings!!!
Microsoft and Google NOTIFICATION OFFICE
Copyright (c)2010 Microsoft and Google Promotions.

----------


## om faisal

Microsoft Online Promo Winning Result 2010‏
From:  mailawareds2010@cox.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 27, 2010 11:55:10 AM 
To:   

The Microsoft Online Promo Mega Jackpot Lottery, United Kingdom wishes to inform you that the results of E-mail address ballot lottery international program by Great Britain held 27th March, 2010 is out. Your email account have been picked as a winner of a lump sum pay out 1,550,952.00GBP credited to (LOTTERY) Reference NO: BTD/968/06,Batch No:409978E. This is from total prize money of 8,612,170 GBPshared among (5) international winners in this category.  You are to contact our claims agent for validation with 1. Your Name in Full: 2. Your Address: 3. Your Occupation: 4. Your Nationality: 5. Your City 6.Your Mobile number:  7. Your Age: 8. Your Gender:  Claims Agent: Albert ThomasTel: +447035993464E-mail: msnclaimsdepartment121@hotmail.co.uk  Yours Sincerely, Dr (Mrs.) Elizabeth Andre On-Line Coordinator, Microsoft Mega Jackpot Lottery.

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  Gloria Wilsom (inabivens@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 26, 2010 9:37:14 PM 
To:   



You have just been awarded 500,000 GBP in the online UK award. Reply with your details for claim:
Names:........ 
Country:......
Occupation.....
Gender/Tel......

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  BMW (a00542302@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 23, 2010 5:39:41 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 YOU HAVE WON A BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 AND A CASH AMOUNT OF 750,000.OOGBPCONTACT MR.HARRY WILLIAMS TO CLAIM EMAIL: BMW.HARRYWILLIAMS1@EMAIL.CH.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Inheritance Notification‏
From:  Adolf Kunzl (alfkunzl@asg.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 28, 2010 4 :34: 01 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Inheritan...txt (0.9 KB)  


Please view attached file and get back to me for more details.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Please I Need Your Urgent Reply‏
From:  Aliu Ahmed (aliuahmed02@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 28, 2010 2:02:08 PM 
To:   

 Dear Friend

I am Mr Aliu Ahmed,the director in charge of credit and exchange section of Bank Of Africa,(BOA) Ouagadougou Burkina-faso West Africa with due respect and regard. I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be very beneficial to both of us at the end of the transaction.

During our investigation and auditing in this bank, my department came across a very huge sum of money belonging to a deceased person who died on Monday, 31 July, 2000, in a plane crash and the fund has been dormant in his account with this Bank without any claim of the fund in our custody either from his family or relation before i discovery to this development.

The said amount was U.S $10.6M (Ten  million six hundred United States dollars). As it may interest you to know, I got your impressive information through the Burkina-faso chamber of commerce on foreign business relations here in Ouagadougou Burkina-faso.


Meanwhile all the whole arrangement to put claim over this fund as the bonafide next of kin to the deceased, get the required approval and transfer this money to a foreign account has been put in place and directives and needed information will be relayed to you as soon as you indicate your interest and willingness to assist me and also benefit your self to this great business opportunity.

In fact I could have done this deal alone but because of my position in this country as a civil servant(ABanker),we are not allowed to operate a foreign account and would eventually raise an eye brow on my side during the time of transfer of the fund,because I work in this bank.

This is the actual reason why it will require a second party or fellow who will forward claims as the next of kin with affidavit of trust of oath to the Bank and also present a foreign account where he will need the money to be re-transferred into on his request as it may be after due verification and clarification by the correspondent branch of the bank where the whole money will be remitted from to your own designation bank account.

I will not fail to inform you that this transaction is 100% risk free. On smooth conclusion of this transaction, you will be entitled to 30% of the total sum as ratification, while 10% will be set aside to take care of expenses that may arise during the time of transferring the fund and also telephone bills, while 60% will be for me. Please, you have been adviced to keep this transaction "top secret" as I am still in service and intend to retire from service after i conclude this deal with you.

I will be monitoring the whole situation here in this bank until you confirm the money in your account and ask me to come down to your country for subsequent sharing of the fund according to percentages previously indicated and further investment, either in your country or any country you advice us to invest in.All other necessary vital information will be sent to you when I hear from you.

I look forward to receive your email  

Thanks
My Regards.
Mr Aliu Ahmed

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Cat. Morfologia Vegetal (morfoveg@fcnym.unlp.edu.ar)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 28, 2010 2:01:39 PM 
To:   

 Dear Sir/Madam, We Offer Private, Commercial and Personal Loans with very Minimal annualInterest Rates as Low as 3% within a 1year to 50 years repaymentduration period to any part of the world. We give out loans within therange of 5,000 to 100,000,000 USD. Our loans are well insured formaximum security is our priority. Interested Persons should contact me via E-mail Lender's Name:Walter Freek:Lender's Email:sainsburysfinance@osoud.org BORROWERS INFORMATION Names:Country:Address:Age:Fax Number:Personal Number:Occupation:Sex:Monthly Income:Amount Needed:Loan duration: Best Regards DAVID MARKChief Executive Officer (CEO)Sainsbury`s Finance Home      ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Ongoing investigations !!!!‏
From:  ATEX Consultancy Plc (info@ATEXConsultancy.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 28, 2010 11:54:44 AM 
To:  dr@hotmail.com 

From: Mrs Guadalupe FloresATEX Consultancy Plc. I have been directed to contact you with regards to ongoing investigations involving a deceased client of Lloyd TSB Private Banking Ltd. The client, who shared the same last name with you, died intestate so it is standard and mandatory that a next of kin be sought who may inherit the estate. Kindly clarify the following: - Are you aware of any relative of yours whose last known contact address was Brussels, Belgium, with investments of considerable value with Lloyd TSB Private Banking Ltd?- If you answered yes to the above then can you establish beyond reasonable doubt your eligibility to assume status of next of kin to the deceased? Understand that we are at this point contstained to share more details of this matter with you. We will need to hear from you urgently and hope you can assist us in bringing this inquiry to a conclusion.Please respond to my private email below as soon as possible to afford us the opportunity to close this investigation. Thank you for accommodating our enquiries. Yours sincerely,Mrs Guadalupe Flores,Email: mrsGuadalupeflores@hotmail.comATEX Consultancy Plc.For: Lloyds TSB Private Banking Ltd Clients.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Greetings‏
From:  DAVID OKAFOR (david.okafor1@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 28, 2010 4:57:55 PM 
To:   

Greetings, 

How are you today? Hope all is well with you and your family? I hope this mail 
meets you in a perfect condition. 

I am David Okafor, a personal attorney to Late Mr. Arthur V. Bates,an international 
contractor from California USA who executed two different contracts with shell Development Company 
and (NNPC), here in Nigeria . On the 2nd of January 2005, I received a call that 
my client died in a car accident with his wife and two kids. Since then I have made several enquiries 
to locate any of my client's extended relatives. This has proved unsuccessful. 

I have contacted you to assist in repatriating the money left behind by my 
client before it gets confiscated or declared unserviceable by the bank where 
this deposit is lodged. Particularly, the bank where the deceased had an account 
valued at US$50,000,000.00 (Fifty Million United States Dollars). 

The bank has issued me a notice to provide the next-of-kin or have the account 
confiscated. Since I have been unsuccessful in locating the biological relatives 
of my late client, I hereby seek your consent to present you to the bank as 
next-of-kin of the deceased since you are a foreigner, so that the proceeds of this account 
valued at US$50M can be transferred to you as inheritance and thereafter, you 
and I can share the money; 60% to me and 40% to you.

I have original copy of Certificate of Deposit of this funds, which will be used 
to substantiate our inheritance claims. All I require is your consent and honest 
co-operation to enable us see the deal through.
Furthermore, I guarantee that the transaction will be executed under a 
legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law. 

Please I will be more confident to carry out this transaction with you, if you 
send me the following details for the processing of the claim in your favour: 

Full Name_____________________________________________
Gender____________________________________________  ____
Age_______________________________________________  ____
Occupation________________________________________  ____
Telephone #___________________________________________
Residential Address___________________________________
Country of Origin_____________________________________

On receipt of this information, it will enable us move ahead as we have to 
establish trust for one another, we need a very good understanding to enable us 
achieve success as you know the money we are going after is not a child’s play, 
so I believe we both are responsible adult and we should behave like one. 

I shall write an application letter on your behalf and submit to the bank 
presenting you as the beneficiary of the said funds as soon as I receive your 
information, this will enable them tell you the modalities in which the money 
will get to you soonest. 

Thanks and God bless you and your family. Hope to 
hear from you soon. 
Email Me At: david.okafor10@gmail.com

Yours faithfully, 
Barrister David Okafor.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATTENTION BENEFICIARY: YOU ARE LUCKY‏
From:  ANDERSON (andyoceanic@avasmail.com.mv)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 24, 2010 12 :56: 09 PM 
To:   

ATTENTION BENEFICIARY:
THIS IS TO OFFICIALY INFORM YOU THAT WE HAVE VERIFIED YOUR CONTRACT/INHERITANCE FILE AND FOUND OUT THAT WHY YOU HAVE NOT RECEIVED YOUR PAYMENT IS BECAUSE YOU HAVE NOT FUFILLED THE OBLIGATIONS GIVEN TO YOU IN RESPECT OF YOUR CONTRACT /INHERITANCE PAYMENT. 
SECONDLY WE HAVE BEEN INFORMED THAT YOU ARE STILL DEALING WITH THE NONE OFFICIALS IN THE BANK ALL YOUR ATTEMPT TO SECURE THE RELEASE OF THE FUND TO YOU. 
WE WISH TO ADVIVE YOU THAT SUCH AN ILEGAL ACT LIKE THIS HAVE TO STOP IF YOU WISHES TO RECEIVE YOUR PAYMENT SINCE WE HAVE DECIDED TO BRING A SOLUTION TO YOUR PROBLEM.
RIGHT NOW WE HAVE ARRANGED YOUR PAYMENT THROUGH OUR SWIFT CARD PAYMENT CENTER ASIA PACIFIC, THAT IS THE LATEST INSTRUCTION BY THE PRESIDENT CHIEF ALHAJI UMARU MUSA YAR-ADUA (GCFR FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA.
THIS CARD CENTER WILL SEND YOU AN ATM CARD WHICH YOU WILL USE TO WITHDRAW YOUR MONEY IN ANY ATM MACHINE IN ANY PART OF THE WORLD, BUT THE AXIMUM IS ONE THOUSAND FIVE DOLLARS PER DAY, SO IF YOU LIKE TO RECIEVE YOUR FUND THIS WAY PLEASE LET US KNOW BY RESPONDING BACK TO US WITT THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION BELOW:
1.Your Full Name: ______________________________
2.Your Complete Address (Physical Address with Zip Code notP.O.BOX) :_____________
3.Name of CityofResidence:_______________________________
4.Country:____________________________________
5.DirectTelephoneNumber/FaxNumber:___________________________________
6.Occupation/AGE____________________________________________
7.Working Identity Card/Int'l Passport:________________________________    
THE ATM CARD PAYMENT CENTER HAS BEEN MANDATED TO ISSUE OUT $10,500,000.00 AS PART PAYMENT FOR THIS FISCAL YEAR 2010. ALSO FOR YOUR INFORMATION YOU HAVE TO STOP ANY FURTHER COMMINUCATION WITH ANY OTHER PERSON(S) OR OFFICE(s).
THIS IS TO AVOID ANY HITCHES IN FINALIZING YOUR PAYMENT NOTE  AS SOON AS YOU REPLY TO THIS IMPORTANT MESSAGE FOR FURTHER DIRECTION WE WILL UPDATE YOU ON THE NEXT STEP OF THIS DELIVERY OF YOUR ATM CARD.

NOTE: THAT BECAUSE OF IMPOSTORS, WE HEREBY ISSUED YOU OUR CODE OF CONDUCT, WHICH IS (811) SO YOU HAVE TO INDICATE THIS CODE WHEN CONTACTING US.Contact email:andyoceanic1@live.com
DR. ANDY ANDERSON

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Re: Good day to you‏
From:  Mrs.Annen Joubert. (mrsannenjoubertmaj@mail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 22, 2010 9 :23: 26 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Message f...htm (3.2 KB)  


My name is Mrs.Annen Joubert from South Africa. I am married to Mr. Abraham Benjamin Joubert, who is a farmer here in South Africa for many years before he died in 2004. We were married for eleven years without a child. He died after a brief illness that lasted for only four days, before his death we were both born again Christians. Since his death I decided not to re-marry or get a child outside my matrimonial home which the Bible is against. When my late husband was alive he deposited a total sum of ($10.6 Million Ten Million Six hundred thousand U.S.Dollars with a Bank in Europe) Kindly view the attached message for more details and get back to me immediately. Regards Mrs. Annen Joubert. 

--Forwarded Message Attachment--


Dear Beloved,

Good day to you.

My name is Mrs.Annen Joubert from South Africa. I am married to Mr. Abraham Benjamin Joubert, who is a farmer here in South Africa for many years before he died in 2004. We were married for eleven years without a child. He died after a brief illness that lasted for only four days, before his death we were both born again Christians. Since his death I decided not to re-marry or get a child outside my matrimonial home which the Bible is against. When my late husband was alive he deposited a total sum of ($10.6 Million Ten Million Six hundred thousand U.S.Dollars with a Bank in Europe)


Presently, this said fund is still under the safe keeping of the Reserve Bank Recently, my Doctor told me that I would not last for the next Two months due to my cancer problems. Though what disturbs me most is this, I want a better Christian individual that will utilize this money the way I want. I need a God fearing person that will use this fund on charity e.g. orphanages and widows propagating the word of God and give help to mankind. The Bible made us to understand that (blessed is the hand that giveth than the one that taketh). 

I took this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit this money and my husband relatives are not good Christians and I don't want my husband�s hard earned money to be misused by unbelievers. I don't want a situation where this money will be used in an ungodly manner. That is one of the reasons I am taking this bold decision.

I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going; I know that I am going to be in the bosom of the Lord. Exodus 14 VS 14 says that the lord will fight my case and I shall hold my peace. I don't need any telephone communication in this regard because of my health because of the presence of my husband's relatives around me always. I don't want them to know about this development. Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I stated here in this massage.

With God all things are possible. As soon as I receive your reply I'll forward your personal information to the Bank in Europe, so, they will contact you as the legal owner of this fund before transferring the fund into your nominated Bank Account in your country. I will also issue you a letter of an authority that will empower you as the original-beneficiary of this fund. I want you and the church to always pray for me because the lord is my shepherd. I will stop here because of my health hoping to hear from you as soon as possible. Read Hebrews13:15v16 New Living Translation 

Remain blessed in the name of the Lord.

Mrs.Annen Joubert.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Urgent Business Assistance‏
From:  Joseph Kamoki Jr. (jadm_kamoki21@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 22, 2010 6:07:47 AM 
To:   

Dear Sir,
First I must solicit your strictest confidence in this transaction and I pray that my contacting you will be given genuine approval considering the fact that 

we don't know each other before. I wish to use this opportunity to introduce myself to you. I am Joseph Kamoki Jr, I am writing to inform you of my desire to 

invest, and to buy a house in your country.

I am the first son of Joseph Kamoki who was the former Diamond Board Director of Sierra-Leone. My father was attacked by the R U F rebels on his way to Lucia 

a northern part of Sierra-Leone and my father sustained injuries and he died three days later.

Before he died he revealed to me about the two boxes containing $22 Million US Dollars, which he deposited with a security company in Ghana for safe keeping. 

My father did not disclose the content of the boxes to the security company. To avoid the officials from raising eye brows.

Presently I and my sister are here in Ghana to notify the security company of the claim, and we are staying here as Asylum.

Therefore I want you to lecture me on how best we can invest this money in your country, because my father told me that it is dangerous to invest in Africa 

to avoid suspicions, and due to market instabilities coupled with economic and political situation facing Africa for your assistance myself and my sister 

have agreed to offer you 30% of the total amount of the money as your commission.

We have all the vital documents covering the deposit and the ownership which I can send to you.

Note, I have never disclosed this transaction to anybody apart from you. So please keep it very confidential. 

Joseph Kamoki Jr.

Tel: +233 24 0488 422
Private email: jkamoki@yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Beneficiary‏
From:  Miss Donna (mike@aol.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 21, 2010 3 :20: 13 PM 
To:   

Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI)Anti-Terrorist And Monitory Crime Division.Federal Bureau Of Investigation.J.Edgar.Hoover Building Washington DcCustomers Service Hours / Monday To SaturdayOffice Hours Monday To Saturday:   Dear Beneficiary, Series of meetings have been held over the past 7 months with the secretary general of the United Nations Organization. This ended 3 days ago. It is obvious that you have not received your fund which is to the tune of $11million due to past corrupt Governmental Officials who almost held the fund to themselves for their selfish reason and some individuals who have taken advantage of your fund all in an attempt to swindle your fund which has led to so many losses from your end and unnecessary delay in the receipt of your fund.   The National Central Bureau of Interpol enhanced by the United Nations and Federal Bureau of Investigation have successfully passed a mandate to the current president of Nigeria his Excellency President Umaru Yar'Adua to boost the exercise of clearing all foreign debts owed to you and other individuals and organizations who have been found not to have receive their Contract Sum, Lottery/Gambling, Inheritance and the likes. Now how would you like to receive your payment? because we have two method of payment which is by Check or by ATM card?  ATM Card: We will be issuing you a custom pin based ATM card which you will use to withdraw up to $3,000 per day from any ATM machine that has the Master Card Logo on it and the card have to be renewed in 4 years time which is 2014. Also with the ATM card you will be able to transfer your funds to your local bank account. The ATM card comes with a handbook or manual to enlighten you about how to use it. Even if you do not have a bank account. Check: To be deposited in your bank for it to be cleared within three working days. Your payment would be sent to you via any of your preferred option and would be mailed to you via UPS. Because we have signed a contract with UPS which should expire by the end of March 2010 you will only need to pay $110 instead of $520 saving you $410 So if you pay before March 28 2010 you save $410 Take note that anyone asking you for some kind of money above the usual fee is definitely a fraudsters and you will have to stop communication with every other person if you have been in contact with any. Also remember that all you will ever have to spend is $110.00 nothing more! Nothing less! And we guarantee the receipt of your fund to be successfully delivered to you within the next 24hrs after the receipt of payment has been confirmed.   Below are few list of tracking numbers you can track from UPS website to confirm people like you who have received their payment successfully. Name : Donna L. Vargas: UPS Tracking Number: 1Z757F991598420403 (www.ups.com)Name : Rovenda Elaine Clayton: UPS Tracking Number: 1Z757F991596606592 (www.ups.com)   Note: Everything has been taken care of by the Federal Government of Nigeria, The United Nation and also the FBI and including taxes, custom paper and clearance duty so all you will ever need to pay is $110.  DO NOT SEND MONEY TO ANYONE UNTIL YOU READ THIS: The actual fees for shipping your ATM card is $520 but because UPS have temporarily discontinued the C.O.D which gives you the chance to pay when package is delivered for international shipping We had to sign contract with them for bulk shipping which makes the fees reduce from the actual fee of $520 to $110 nothing more and no hidden fees of any sort! To effect the release of your fund valued at $11million you are advised to contact our correspondent in Africa the delivery officer MR. MIKE WILLIAMS with the information below,  Email:mikewilliams18@yahoo.cnTelephone:+234-803-357-0260 You are adviced to contact him with the informations as stated below:  Your full Name..Your Address:..............Home/Cell Phone:..............Preferred Payment Method ( ATM / Cashier Check ) Upon receipt of payment the delivery officer will ensure that your package is sent within 24 working hours. Because we are so sure of everything we are giving you a 100% money back guarantee if you do not receive payment/package within the next 24hrs after you have made the payment for shipping. Yours sincerely, Miss Donna StoryFEDERAL BUREAU OF INVESTIGATIONUNITED STATES DEPARTMENT OF JUSTICEWASHINGTON, D.C. 20535  Note: Do disregard any email you get from any impostors or offices claiming to be in possession of your ATM CARD, you are hereby advice only to be in contact with Mr. Mike Williams of the ATM CARD CENTRE who is the rightful person to deal with in regards to your ATM CARD PAYMENT and forward any emails you get from impostors to this office so we could act upon and commence investigation.

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Voice Your Opinion on the CFTC's Proposed Leverage Change‏
From:  FXDD.com (info@fxdd.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 13, 2010 2:28:05 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

If you cannot read this message, please click here
 VISIT OUR WEBSITE
www.fxdd.com Dear valued FXDD clients, 

We wanted you to be aware that The U.S. Commodity Futures Trading Commission (CFTC) is seeking public comment on proposed regulations concerning retail Forex trading. 

PLEASE NOTE: FXDD Malta customers will not be affected by these proposed changes, but are still encouraged to voice your opinions. 

According to the CFTC, "leverage in retail Forex customer accounts would be subject to a 10-to-1 limitation," which means 10:1 leverage would be the maximum amount allowed for Forex traders in the U.S. 

VOICE YOUR OPINION NOW 

Should you feel strongly about the proposal, there is still time for you to help determine the outcome. The deadline for public comment is March 22, 2010. Make your opinion heard by sending comments directly to the CFTC at: secretary@cftc.gov (please CC: cftcfeedback@fxdd.com) 

Please include 'Regulation of Retail Forex' in the subject line of your message and the following identification number in the body of the message: RIN 3038-AC61. 

You can also submit your comments by any of the following methods (include above ID number): 

Fax: (202)418-5521 
Mail: David Stawick, Secretary 
  Commodity Futures Trading Commission 
  1155 21st Street, N.W., Washington, DC 20581 
Courier: Use the same address as mail above. 

**All of your comments, no matter how short, will have an impact on the outcome of the proposed rule change so do not hesitate to send a brief email objecting to the reduction in leverage.** 

An example of how the proposed regulatory restrictions would affect a major currency pair appears below: 

Maximum Leverage
under Current Regulations Maximum Leverage
under Proposed Regulations 
USD/JPY USD/JPY 
1 lot (100,000) 1 lot (100,000) 
100:1 leverage (one percent) 10:1 leverage (10 percent) 
Margin requirement: $1,000 Margin requirement: $10,000 

Learn more about the CFTC's proposed leverage changes and how they may affect your trading by clicking here. In the meantime, we encourage you to voice your opinions to the CFTC and your local U.S. representative. 

Best Regards,
FXDD Team

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Confirmation Pin Number
From:  Barnett, Susan J (CHFS DCBS TRSR Warren) (SusanJ.Barnett@ky.gov)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, October 24, 2009 4:19:55 PM 
To:  WINNER@LOTTO.ORG 

DEAR WINNER,
This is to notify you that you have won 850,000.00 in
our online email lottery in which e-mail addresses are
picked randomly by  computerised balloting, powered 
by the Internet. Your email address  was amongst 
those chosen for this period.
Ticket no: 56475600545 188
Serial no: 5368/02
Winning number: 08.11.21.32.35.42. {47}
Draw (#1187)
To claim your prize, please contact:
Fiduciary Agent MR Robert Hache
Send a copy of this Notification to this e-mail:
http://www.nationallottery.co.uk/pla...lts/results.do 
Email:fiduciaryroberthache@yahoo.com.hk
Tell:+447024066858
Your faithfully,
Mrs. Lorraine Dodds

----------


## om faisal

Confirmation Email Serial N. 3214-07,,,,
From:  Beckwith, Lynn L. (beckwithll@msx.umsl.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, October 02, 2009 10 :20: 32 PM 
To:  360@123.be 
Cc:  lots@lots.be 
  1 attachment 
 EUROMILLI...jpg (299.3 KB)  


  Confirmation Email Serial N. 3214-07Contact Person:William Van RoxTEL: +32-487-576-895  Reply To Email:eurosmillss2@switched.com you have won 1,000,000.00 (One Million Euros), in the Euromillion online sweepstakssprogram corporations, held 01/10/ 2009.In Bruxelles Belgium. This email was sent to notify you officiallyabout the award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately for claimReply to Email:eurosmillss2@switched.com, Reference Nr.beg/2551256008/07, Batch N. 14/0115/IP, Ticket N.X-3007893284-Z, lucky N. 09-22-37-39-41-49-2-7,See ATTACHEMENT FILE for full details  Your Full Name & Telephone NumberNote: all winning must be claim not later than 30th October.Congratulations!!!Benita M. Jones, Promo coordinator

EUROMILLIONJACKPOT.jpg

----------


## om faisal

No definitions were found for (No Subject) From: British 2010 Award (rouge08@sbcglobal.net) You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk Sent:Thursday, April 01, 2010 1:21:18 AM To: Character set: Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more Your Email ID has won 1,000,000.00 in the British Telecom Online Promo.for claims send: Names.. Address.. Tel...

Suggestions:
- Make sure all words are spelled correctly.
- Search the Web for documents that contain "(No Subject) From: British 2010 Award (rouge08@sbcglobal.net) You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk Sent:Thursday, April 01, 2010 1:21:18 AM To: Character set: Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more Your Email ID has won 1,000,000.00 in the British Telecom Online Promo.for claims send: Names.. Address.. Tel.."

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)
From:  British 2010 Award (rouge08@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 01, 2010 1:21:18 AM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  



Your Email ID has won 1,000,000.00 in the British Telecom Online Promo.for claims send:

Names..
Address..
Tel..

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)
From:  Toyota Promo (jmurad@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 01, 2010 1 :06: 16 AM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  



750.000.00 GBP has been awarded to your E-mail ID in our Toyota Promo,send us your:- 
Names... 
Address... .. 
Tel.. ... 
Country...

----------


## om faisal

Warning Warning!!! Account Verification!
From:  Windows Live Hotmail (zmajvuk@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 31, 2010 2:57:56 PM 
To:  Windows Live (zmajvuk@hotmail.com) 

Dear Account Owner

This Email is from Hotmail Customer Care and we are sending it to every Hotmail Email User Accounts Owner for safety. we are having congestions due to the anonymous registration of Hotmail accounts so we are shutting down some Hotmail accounts and your account was among those to be deleted.


We are sending this email to you so that you can verify and let us know if you still want to use this account. If you are still interested please confirm your account by filling the space below.Your User name, password, date of birth and your country information would be needed to verify your acc-ount.

* Username: ............................
* Password: ............................
* Date of Birth: ....................... 
* Country Or Territory: ................

Confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Information below after clicking the reply button, or your account will be suspended within 48 hours for security reasons.

Sincerely,
The Windows Live Hotmail Team

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)
From:  info@intellicentre.net.au 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 31, 2010 9 :27: 57 AM 
To:   

  Your Email ID has been awarded 1,000,000.00 GBP in the TOBACCO PROMO send your Names....Address....Tel....Country....Occupation..  ..

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)
From:  BMW Promo (A01050382@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 31, 2010 12:01:28 AM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 YOU HAVE WON A BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 AND A CASH AMOUNT OF 750,000.OOGBPCONTACT MR. ALEX JEFFERSON EMAIL: BMW.ALEXJEFERSON@EMAIL.CH

----------


## om faisal

Dear Account User!!!
From:  Windows Live Hotmail (payerahmed38bdl2005@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 30, 2010 11:09:25 PM 
To:   

Due to the congestion in all MSN, Hotmail, Net Passport users and removal of all unused Old Accounts, Windows would be shutting down all unused Accounts, You will have to confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Info below after clicking the reply button, or your account will be suspended within 24 hours for security reasons.

* Full Name: .....................
* Email: .........................
* Password: ......................
* Date of Birth: .................
* Country Or Territory: ..........
* Occupation : ...................

After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconvenience.

Warning!!!Account owner that refuses to update his or her account before two weeks of receiving this warning will lose his or her account permanently.

Microsoft Corporation, One Microsoft Way, Redmond, WA 98052-6399, USA 2007 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved. Microsoft, MSN, the MSN logo, Hotmail and Outlook are either registered trademarks or trademarks of Microsoft Corporation in the United States and/or other countries.

Sincerely,
Windows Live Hotmail,
Customer Care.

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)
From:  Toyota Award Office (brown-angie@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 30, 2010 3 :32: 02 PM 
To:   



Send your details to claim 750,000.00 Great British Pounds in the Toyota promo.
Names:............ 
Address:.............. 
Country:.............

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  BMW PROMO 2010 (a00542302@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 30, 2010 5:05:39 AM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 YOU HAVE WON A BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 AND A CASH AMOUNT OF 750,000.OOGBPCONTACT MR. ALEX JEFFERSON TO CLAIM EMAIL: BMW.ALEXJEFERSON@EMAIL.COM WITHNAME & COUNTRY

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  Tobacco Award (surfvet2003@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 29, 2010 11 :25: 54 PM 
To:   



Your Email ID has been awarded 1,000,000.00 GBP in the TOBACCO PROMO you are advice to send your details 

Names....
Address....
Tel....
Country....
Occupation....

----------


## om faisal

Contact: p.chan1@hotmail.com‏
From:  Brickner, Aimee (bricknar@jmu.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 29, 2010 9:55:47 AM 
To:  info@p.chan.com (info@p.chan.com) 

An Iraqi made a fixed deposit of $12.5m usd in 
my bank branch (Hang Seng Bank,Hong Kong) where 
am a director ( Patrick Chan) and he died with his entire family 
in the war leaving behind no next of kin, I'm ready 
to share 50/50 with you if you choose to stand as my 
deceased client next of kin. If interested mail me.
Email Contact: p.chan1@hotmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE I NEED YOUR HEIP.‏
From:  mary kipkalya (mary_kipkalya@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 29, 2010 1:43:52 AM 
To:   

Hello My Dearest,
  I am writing this mail to you with tears and sorrow from my heart.With due respect trust and humanity, i appeal to you to exercise a little patience and read through my letter i feel quite safe dealing with you in this important business having gone through your remarkable profile, honestly i am writing this email to you with pains, tears and sorrow from my heart, i will really like to have a good relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you, i decided to contact you due to the urgency of my situation,My name is Miss. Mary Kipkalya Kones, 25yrs old female and I held from Kenya  Africa. My father was the former Kenyan road Minister. He and Assistant Minister of Home Affairs Lorna Laboso had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Kericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya. The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10th, June,2008. You can read more about the crash t hrough the below

site:http:// edition.cnn. com/2008/ WORLD/africa/ 06/10/kenya. crash/index. html

After the burial of my father, my stepmother and uncle conspired and sold my father's property to an italian Expertrate which the shared the money among themselves and live nothing for me. One faithful morning, I opened my father's briefcase and found out the documents which he have deposited huge amount of money in one bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin. I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money for a better life so that I can take care of myself and start a new life, on my arrival, the Bank Director whom I met in person told me that my father's instuction to the bank is that the money would only be release to me when I am married or present a trustee who will help me and invest the money overseas. I am in search of an honest and reliable person who will help me and stand as my trustee so that I will present him to the Bank for transfer of the mo ney to his bank account overseas. I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray my trust. But rather take me as your own sister.

Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well I will say that my mind convinc ed me that you may be the true person to help me. Moreso, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my stepmother have threaten to assinate me. The amount is( $8.5 USD )Million United State Dollars, and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso on my arrival, You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country. However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies. It is my intention to compensate you with 40% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment.

As soon as I receive your positive respo nse showing your interest I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. Awaiting your urgent and positive response. Please do keep this only to your self for now untill the bank will transfer the fund. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am affraid of my weaked stepmother who has threatened to kill me and have the money alone ,I thank God Today that am out from my country (KENYA) but now In (Burkina Faso) where my father deposited these money with my name as the next of Kin.I have the documents for the claims.

Yours Sincerely,
Mary Kipkalya Kones.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HI, MY GOOD FRIEND‏
From:  saidnaguib (drsaid_naguib01@live.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, March 29, 2010 8 :15: 57 AM 
To:   

HI, MY GOOD FRIEND
This brief introductory letter may come to you as a big surprise, but I believe it is only a day that people meet and become great friends and business partners.
I am mrsaid naguib currently Head of Corporate affairs with a reputable bank here in Burkina Faso , West Africa . And would like to enter into a confidential business deal with you upon your acceptance to co-operate with me I will let you know the details.
Thanking you in advance and waiting for your urgent reply.
Please contact me through my private email drsaid_naguib@live.fr 
Regards,
said naguib

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From: Mr Ibrahim Karim!!‏
From:  Ibrahim Karim (mr_ibrahimkarimonline@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, March 29, 2010 9:07:47 AM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF :MR IBRAHIM KARIM
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING SECTION, 
BANK OF AFRICA ( B.O.A) 
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO,WEST AFRICA. 


I am Mr Ibrahim Karim, bill and exchange manager with the Bank of Africa.(B.O.A) I need your assistance in transferring the sum of ($10.5)million dollars into your account within 14 banking days.

This account belongs to a foreign customer by name, DR GEORGE BRUMLEY who died along with his entire family in a plane crash.

I agree that 40% of this money will be for you in respect of the provision of a foreign account,50% for me while 10% is for establishing of foundation for the less privilleges in your country . 

Thereafter, I will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage indicated. Reply me if interested.This is my personal email address:

Your Full Name............. 
Your Country................ 
Your Age................
Direct Phone Number....................
Your Occupation............... 
Your Sex............... 

 I await for your urgent response.
 Thanks
 Mr Ibrahim Karim 


Send instant messages to your online friends http://uk.messenger.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REPLY ASAP‏
From:  Frank Abel (marketing3@posugf.com.br)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 01, 2010 6 :52: 30 AM 
To:   

Mr.Frank AbelBRANCH MANAGERBanco De pinchincha Quito Ecuador. Hello Dear, My name is Frank Abel, I am the branch manager of the Banco pinchincha Quito Ecuador. I got your information during my search through the Internet.. I am 46years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It may interest you to hear that I am a Man of peace and I don't want problem, but I do not know how you will feel about this because you may have double mind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are not going to regret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope that we can assist each other. But if you don't want this business offer kindly forget it and I will not contact you again. I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, as the regional manager of Banco De pinchincha Quito Ecuador; it is my duty to send in a financial report to my head office in the capital city (Quito Ecuador) at the end of each year. On the course of the last year 2008 end of last year report, I discovered that my branch in which I am the manager made three million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar [3, 750.000.00] which my head office is not aware of it and will never be aware of. I have since place this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without any beneficiary. As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund, so this informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you can assist and receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE. Mean While you will have 35% of the total fund, Note there are practically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to stand claim as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designated bank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much as soon as I receive your response I will give you details on how we can achieve it successfully. Please contact me with this email address: abel_006@sify.com Best RegardsMr. Frank Abel

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Please I Need Your Urgent Reply‏
From:  Aliu Ahmed (aliuahmed02@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 31, 2010 11:58:38 PM 
To:   

 Dear Friend

I am Mr Aliu Ahmed,the director in charge of credit and exchange section of Bank Of Africa,(BOA) Ouagadougou Burkina-faso West Africa with due respect and regard. I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be very beneficial to both of us at the end of the transaction.

During our investigation and auditing in this bank, my department came across a very huge sum of money belonging to a deceased person who died on Monday, 31 July, 2000, in a plane crash and the fund has been dormant in his account with this Bank without any claim of the fund in our custody either from his family or relation before i discovery to this development.

The said amount was U.S $10.6M (Ten  million six hundred United States dollars). As it may interest you to know, I got your impressive information through the Burkina-faso chamber of commerce on foreign business relations here in Ouagadougou Burkina-faso.


Meanwhile all the whole arrangement to put claim over this fund as the bonafide next of kin to the deceased, get the required approval and transfer this money to a foreign account has been put in place and directives and needed information will be relayed to you as soon as you indicate your interest and willingness to assist me and also benefit your self to this great business opportunity.

In fact I could have done this deal alone but because of my position in this country as a civil servant(ABanker),we are not allowed to operate a foreign account and would eventually raise an eye brow on my side during the time of transfer of the fund,because I work in this bank.

This is the actual reason why it will require a second party or fellow who will forward claims as the next of kin with affidavit of trust of oath to the Bank and also present a foreign account where he will need the money to be re-transferred into on his request as it may be after due verification and clarification by the correspondent branch of the bank where the whole money will be remitted from to your own designation bank account.

I will not fail to inform you that this transaction is 100% risk free. On smooth conclusion of this transaction, you will be entitled to 30% of the total sum as ratification, while 10% will be set aside to take care of expenses that may arise during the time of transferring the fund and also telephone bills, while 60% will be for me. Please, you have been adviced to keep this transaction "top secret" as I am still in service and intend to retire from service after i conclude this deal with you.

I will be monitoring the whole situation here in this bank until you confirm the money in your account and ask me to come down to your country for subsequent sharing of the fund according to percentages previously indicated and further investment, either in your country or any country you advice us to invest in.All other necessary vital information will be sent to you when I hear from you.

I look forward to receive your email or call   +226 75990974

Thanks
My Regards.
Mr Aliu Ahmed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Irish 2010 Grant Winner‏
From:  info (web0215@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 31, 2010 3:38:01 PM 
To:  iris@cc.bc 

£1,000,000 Pounds has been awarded to you in the U.K PROMO.send to this office send your:Names//////////Tel//////////Age//////////Address//////////Occupation//////////Country//////////Email:claimsdept11@live.co.uk

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Stanford Finance Securities has forwarded a page to you from conversantlife.com‏
From:  mervynking_phd@yahoo.co.jp 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 31, 2010 2 :23: 19 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 


Stanford Finance Securities thought you would like to see this page from the conversantlife.com web site.
Message from Sender:
Stanford Finance Securities 101 Olive Way Seattle WA 98101 Tel: 206-337-0269, E-mail:mervynking_phd@yahoo.co.jp Dear Sir, This is an official notification of a consignment Marked "Personal Effects" deposited with us on the 17th March 2009 by a United Nations licensed diplomat HOWARD CARTER from London UK. It content was said to have your inheritance fund valued at $5.8 million. Since then, we have been waiting for you to contact us for the delivery. We arrange for the safekeeping of special and valuable packages in trust for reputable clients that are honest and trustworthy. Please email or fax us the following information below to enable us make the necessary delivery schedule of your consignment to your doorstep. Proof of Identification: (Passport or driver's License): Your Complete Address (Physical Address with Zip Code): Nearest Airport: Direct Telephone/ Fax Number: Complete the above and send back to us as soon as possible for a possible delivery timetable. Sincerely, Dr. Mervyn King PhD Operations Manager Stanford Finance Securities

Relief groups scramble to aid Myanmar 
by Robert316 
Click here to read more on our site

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BRITISH GOVERNMENT POVERTY ALLEVIATION AND EMPOWERMENT PROGRAM. (BGPAP)‏
From:  OFFICE OF THE PRIME MINISTER (info_bgpap@uk.gov)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 31, 2010 1:18:32 PM 
To:   

OFFICE OF THE PRIME MINISTERTREASURY AND MINISTER FOR THE CIVIL SERVICE,LONDON,UNITED KINGDOM. Our ref:?.BGPAP/13470/IDRYour Ref...Date: 24/03/2010 BRITISH GOVERNMENT POVERTY ALLEVIATION AND EMPOWERMENT PROGRAM. (BGPAP)  On behalf of the British Government; I Rt. Hon David Miliband, MP for South Shields & Secretary of State for Foreign and Commonwealth Affairs; British Government wish to inform you of your selection as one of the Beneficiary for the on going 2010 British Government Poverty Alleviation and Financial Empowerment Program (BGPAP) worldwide. The BGPAP is a program designed by the British Government to help alleviate the standard of living of people around the globe. This is in line with provision Act of decree 13(1)(n) of the National Act as adopted in 1993 and amended on 3rd July 1996 by ParliamentPLEASE NOTE that all our participants/beneficiaries were selected randomly from worldwide online network Directories. In the light of the above, your email address has won you the sum of £1,000,000.00 (One Million, Great British Pounds Sterling). This letter is to officially inform you that two (2) options ofpayment have been opened for you. 1) ATM with ATM Card Number {4080 2010 1765 5503} been accredited inyour favor. Your Personal Identification Number is 4747. 2) Bank Wire transfer Please do indicate your PAYMENT OPTION, as this office will mail you a Visa/ATM CARD which you will use to withdraw your funds in any ATM MACHINE CENTER or Visa card outlet anywhere in the world with a maximum of £5000 GBP daily or our contracted paying bank here in London, United Kingdom will make the transfer to youdepending on the OPTION OF PAYMENT you have indicated. Moreover, you will be required to re-confirm your Bio-Data in the format stated below to enable this office begin the processing of your awarded funds.(1) Full names ::(: 2) Address ::(: 3) Country ::(: 4) Nationality ::(: 5) Phone # ::(: 6) Age ::(: 7) Occupation ::(: 8) Zip Code   Please forward your details to:-------------------------------------------------------The Rt. Hon David Miliband. (MP)Secretary of State for Foreign and Commonwealth AffairsEmail: uk.directgov@live.com NOTE that the British Government will not be liable for the cost ofdelivery of your funds and can not be deducted from the awardedfunds; this is due to the ugly experience we have had over the past years; so youare entitled to settle the cost of delivery of your awarded funds. Please also note that this office reserves the right to withdraw every privilege(s) accorded to any beneficiary on the event of supplying false information and/or document (s). Please be strictly advised to stop further communications withany other person(s) or office(s) different from the staff of the State for Foreign andCommonwealth Affairs to avoid hitches in receiving your payment. Be guided wisely!!! Warm Regards, RT HON. DAVID MILIBAND,MP for South Shields & Secretary of State forForeign and Commonwealth Affairs.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM MR MADAWI ATASSI‏
From:  Madawi Atassi (madawi_atassi1@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 31, 2010 12:08:40 PM 
To:   

FROM MR MADAWI ATASSI 
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER, 
BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) OUAGADOUGOU, 
BURKINA FASO WEST AFRICA. 
RE-TRANSFER OF ($10.500.000.00 USD) 
(TEN MILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS)

 Dear,



Transfer to overseas ($ 10.500.000.00 USD) Ten million Five hundred thousand United States Dollars) from the Bank of Africa, I want to ask you to quietly look for a reliable and honest person who will be capable and fit to provide either an existing bank account or to set up a new Bank a/c immediately to receive this money, even an empty a/c can serve to receive this funds quietly. 

 I am MR MADAWI ATASSI, the accountant personal confidant to Dr. Ravindra F. Shah who died together with his wife Dr.Mrs. Manjula Parikh-Shah in a plane crash on the 1st Oct. 2003 on their way to attend wedding in Boston. 

 Mr. Rainer F. Shah, is an American, a physician and industrialist, he died without having any beneficiary to his assets including his account here in Burkina Faso which he opened in a Bank of Africa in the year 2000 as his personal savings for the purpose of expansion and development of his company before his untimely death in 2003. 

 The amount involved is (USD 10.500,000.00)Ten  Million Five Hundred Thousand USD, no other person knows about this account, I am contacting you for us to transfer this funds to your account as the beneficiary, I want tofirsttransfer$1,500.000.00( One million five hundred thousand USD) from this money into a safeaccountabroad, after which we will transfer the remaining (9M) but I don't know any foreigner, I am only contacting you as a foreigner because this money can not be approved to a local person here, without valid international foreign passport, but can only be approved to any foreigner with valid international passport or drivers license and foreign a/c because the money is in US Dollars and the former owner of the a/c Mr.Ravindra F. Shah is a foreigner too, and as such the money can only be approved into a foreign a/c.However, I am revealing this to you with believe in ALLAH that you will never let me down in this business, you are the first and the only per son that I am contacting for this business, so please reply urgently so that I will inform you the next step to take urgently. 

 Send also your private telephone and fax number including the full details of the account to be used for the deposit. I need your full co-operation to make this work fine. Because the management is ready to approve this payment to any foreigner who has correct information of this account, which I will give to you, upou your positive response and once I am convinced that you are capable and will meet up with instruction of a key bank official who is deeply involved with me in this business. 

At the conclusion of this business, you will be given 40% of the total amount, 50% will be for me, while 10% will be for expenses both parties might have incurred during the process of transferring. I look forward to your earliest reply. madawi_atassi1@voila.fr

 Sincerely,  
MADAWI ATASSI
BANK OF AFRICA

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Western Union Money Office:..?.‏
From:  Dr. Dato sri Mustapha (mustahpa66@vcimail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 31, 2010 9:58:25 AM 
To:   

Western Union Money
Transfer Unit Office
31/03/2010
Good day my friend,
This is to bring to your notice that your winning Price of$1.5 m USD has
been forwarded to Western Union Money Transfer for immediate transfer to
you as soon as you meet up with the directives of the Board. Contact them
with below address: Sir. Mark Vices, 


FORIGN OPERATION MANAGER WESTERN UNION OFFICE
Email  ::(:  markvicpayoutdpt@sify.com )


Reconfirm to them: 
(1) your full name...
(2) Your current address...
(3) Tel.........

And location for urgent transfer of your Fund.
Transfer Charges $155 USD
Regard,
ExxonMobil, 
Regard, Senator Jeff.Usman.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Get back to me ASAP‏
From:  Charles Bosigwe (johnmoo48@unnunk.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 31, 2010 9:07:38 AM 
To:   

Dear Sir/Madam I am Charles Bosigwe. I work with Benin Ministry of Agriculture in the Finance/Contract Award Department. I wish to know if we can work together.I would like to use my position in the office to recommend you as the partner to a deceased contractor (name with held) who died after the completion of his contract project with our ministry without any registered next of Kin in his file. The deceased contractor has unpaid contract balance of USD4,200,000.00 for contract executed for our ministry.If you are interested, please let me have your telephone number and full names to enable me give you comprehensive details and procedure on how you will receive the fund for our mutual benefit.  Sincerely,Mr.Charles Bosigwecbosigwe235@yahoo.fr

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATEX Consultancy Plc.‏
From:  privatebankingenquiries@yorkshire.co.uk 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 31, 2010 4:47:46 AM 
To:  mrsGuadalupeflores@hotmail.co.uk 

From: Mrs Guadalupe FloresATEX Consultancy Plc.I have been directed to contact you with regards to ongoing investigations involving a deceased client of Lloyd TSB Private Banking Ltd. The client, who shared the same last name with you, died intestate so it is standard and mandatory that a next of kin be sought who may inherit the estate. Kindly clarify the following: - Are you aware of any relative of yours whose last known contact address was Brussels, Belgium, with investments of considerable value with Lloyd TSB Private Banking Ltd?- If you answered yes to the above then can you establish beyond reasonable doubt your eligibility to assume status of next of kin to the deceased?Understand that we are at this point contstained to share more details of this matter with you. We will need to hear from you urgently and hope you can assist us in bringing this inquiry to a conclusion.Please respond to my private email below as soon as possible to afford us the opportunity to close this investigation. Thank you for accommodating our enquiries. Yours sincerely,Mrs Guadalupe Flores,Email: mrsGuadalupeflores@hotmail.co.ukATEX Consultancy Plc.For: Lloyds TSB Private Banking Ltd Clients.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good Morning,‏
From:  Sen.Fin.Committee (atmdraw@discuz.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 31, 2010 1 :59: 06 AM 
To:  sencom2010@yahoo.com 


Good Morning,
I am directed to inform you that your email has been selected to benefit from a financial grant sponsored by the Fed. Govt. of Nigeria and Chevron Oil, supported by the World Bank. And the Nigerian Senate Committee on Finance is in charge of this payment. To get further details, just click reply to this message and send, indicating (1)your names, (2)your country of residence and (3)your phone number. 
Thank you
Umar Ibrahim
For
Senator Mohammed Mana
Committee Secretary

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
RE: Reply Me?‏
From:  borgonuo (borgonuo@borgonuovosnc.191.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 30, 2010 9:48:49 PM 
To:  borgonuo (borgonuo@borgonuovosnc.191.it) 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: borgonuo
Sent: Tue 3/30/2010 11:46 PM
To: borgonuo
Subject: Reply Me‏


I am mr.cheung eric, Director,HS Bank Hong Kong,contact me for a proposal of $15.5m via cheungeric63@yahoo.com.hk

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From : Mrs.Asita Bintu.‏
From:  Mrs Asita Bintu (mrsasitabintu@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 30, 2010 9:01:20 PM 
To:   

From : Mrs.Asita Bintu.

My dear, It's my pleasure to contact you, please read this slowly and 
carefully, as it may be one of the most important emails you ever get. I 
am Mrs.Asita Bintu. I was married to Late Mr. Joseph Bintu  from 
Iceland. The Director of Veekrol Link Ltd Burkina Faso West Africa, a seasoned 
contractor in West African Region, he died on Monday, 31 July 2003 in 
Paris. 

We were married for seven years without a child. After his death I decided 
not to re-marry or get a child outside my matrimonial home. there is this 
huge amount of money Fifteen million U.S dollars ($15,000,000.00) in a 
security (firm) Company, which is now wasting there. My Doctor told me that I would not last long due to cancer problem. 

Having known my condition I decided to donate this fund to better the lives of the less privileged. I need an honest and trust worthy individual that will utilize this money in accordance with my instruction.  I want the funds to be used in funding 
religious organizations, orphanages, the less privileged and propagating 
the word of (God) Allah. 

I took this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit this 
money and my husband relatives are very unkind to me and I don't want my 
husbands hard earned money to be misused. 

As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the 
Security (firm) Company, and my Attorney also. For legitimacy, he will also issue 
you a letter of authority that will empower you as the 
original-beneficiary of this fund. I want you to always pray for me, any 
delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing for another individual 
for this same purpose. If you are not interested, kindly pardon me for contacting 
you through this medium. 

Best regards, 
Mrs.Asita Bintu. 
Pls reply: mrsasitabintu@voila.fr

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOOD DAY‏
From:  George Aliu (ge.aliu42@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 30, 2010 7:42:48 PM 
To:  . (.) 

FROM THE DESK OF MR. GEORGE ALIU.AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING MANAGER,BANK OF AFRICA. (BOA)OUAGADOUGOU -BURKINA FASO.PRIVATE EMAIL georgealiu@o2.pl REQUEST FOR YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCEDear Friend,I am compelled by my urgent need for a foreign partner that is why I have personallycontacted you for this transaction. I am an auditor by profession working in Bank of Africa, Burkina faso, West Africa. I have the opportunity of transfering a left over funds (US$10.5M) of one of my bank clients who died along with his entire family in 2003 in a plane crash. Hence,I am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be transferred out of the bank and shared between us in the ratio of 60% for me and 40% for you.If you agree to my business proposal,further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as i receive your return email.Sincerely,Mr George Aliu.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Ref number shell/oil905/453/000/‏
From:  Royal Dutch oil (jademus@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 30, 2010 6:02:09 PM 
To:  info@grant.com 

You been shortlisted for 1,000,000.00 pound,send your:name,country,tel number,sex

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good-day..?‏
From:  Dr. Dato sri Mustapha (datomustapha@nymet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 30, 2010 3:16:19 PM 
To:   

Menara ExxonMobil,
Head Office
8,Macarthy Street,
Abuja.
P.M.B Box 166.

This E-mail is to inform you that you have been Awarded a $500,000.00 US Dollars ATM CARD on our online draws by the ExxonMobil Oil Company, Nigeria. This Draw is part of our Yearly Bonus to all internet users World Wide. This email is randomly sent to 10 people worldwide.Your email address was attached to Reference Number: MY0/2057/1286 and Verification number is: (EM2009-10/6) which subsequently won you in the {2nd category B} matches 5 Bonus.You have therefore been approved by the ExxonMobil Oil Company Payment Service to claim a total sum of ($500,000.00 US Dollars ATM CARD).
You are to contact your claims payout officer with details given below:
CLAIMS PROCESSING OFFICER:

Dr Jerry Morgan,
EMAIL:exxon.payoutdpt@sify.com 
You are also advised to provide him with:

1.Full Name:...................
2.Address:.........................
3.Phone number:....................
4.Age:.............................
5.Gender:..........................
6.Occupation:...............................
9.Country:..................................
We know you must be excited and very happy about this news you have just received from us and the truth is that we are doing this to put smiles into homes and hearts of people worldwide.
We are glad to have you as one of our luckly winners.

Yours Sincerely,
Online Co-ordinator..
Dr. Dato sri Mustapha

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MAY THE PEACE AND BLESSINGS OF ALLAH BE UPON YOU‏
From:  ABU ABDULLAH JAFAR WALID (abjafarwalid@admin.in.th)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 30, 2010 12:12:56 PM 
To:   

I AM ABU ABDULLAH JAFAR WALID. I AM 74 YEARS OLD.I AM A CITIZEN OF SAUDI ARABIA,BUT I AM RESIDENT IN CAYMAN BRAC ISLAND LOCATED SOUTH OF CUBA.I WAS BORN AN ORPHAN. I HAVE NO FATHER OR MOTHER,AND I HAVE NO RELATIVES. I STRUGGLED AND WORKED HARD AND ALMIGHTY ALLAH BLESSED ME ABUNDANTLY WITH RICHES.I USED TO BE A DEALER IN GOLD AND DIAMONDS.I AM NOW OLD AND SICK.I HAVE NO WIFE AND I HAVE NO CHILDREN.I DID NOT GET MARRIED DUE TO A PERSONAL REASON I CANNOT DISCLOSE TO YOU. FOR 2 YEARS NOW I AM SERIOUSLY SICK.I AM PRESENTLY IN HOSPITAL. THE ILLNESS GOT COMPLICATED AND I SUFFERED A HEART ATTACK WHICH HAS AFFECTED MY SPEECH AND HEARING. I CAN NO LONGER TALK AND I AM ALSO DEAF. HALF OF MY BODY IS PARALYZED. I SEND YOU THIS MAIL WITH THE HELP OF THE PRIVATE NURSE ASSISTING ME. I CAN ONLY MOVE MY RIGHT HAND, AND I AM ABLE TO WRITE LITTLE WITH IT. WHAT I HAVE WRITTEN IS BEEN SENT TO YOU VIA EMAIL BY MY PRIVATE NURSE AND CARE TAKER. I HAVE LITTLE TIME SO I HAVE COMMITTED IT TO SPREADING MY WEALTH TOWARDS BETTER HEALTH CARE FOR MANKIND.IN THE HOSPITAL WHERE I AM ,I HAVE GIVEN THE MANAGEMENT ENOUGH FUNDS TO UPGRADE AND BUILD A NEW CANCER RESEARCH FACILITY. THIS WILL PROVIDE BETTER HEALTH CARE FOR OTHER CANCER PATIENTS. I DON'T KNOW YOU,BUT MY HEART DIRECTS ME THAT I MUST CHOOSE A TOTAL STRANGER TO CARRYOUT THESE TASK.DUE TO MY CONDITION AND THE WISH OF ALMIGHTY ALLAH I AM CONTACTING YOU WITH THE HOPE THAT YOU WILL CARRYOUT MY INSTRUCTION FOR THE SAKE OF HUMANITY.I HAVE US$6M IN GOLD. I WANT YOU TO TAKE CUSTODY OF THE GOLD, SELL IT AND USE THE MONEY TO BUILD AN ORPHANAGE IN YOUR COUNTRY. YOU WILL NAME IT ABU ABDULLAH JAFAR WALID ORPHANAGE HOME. THESE IS MY HEART DESIRE.YOU MUST FOLLOW MY WISH FOR IT WILL GLADDEN THE HEART OF ALMIGHTY ALLAH. IF YOU ARE READY TO DO THIS AND CARRYOUT MY WISH, THEN SEND ME: [1]YOUR FULL NAMES[2]YOUR PHONE/FAX NUMBER[3]YOUR RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS TO MY EMAIL: abjafarwalid@admin.in.th WITH THE HELP OF MY PRIVATE NURSE I WILL BE IN CONTACT WITH YOU. I AWAIT YOUR REPLY. MAY ALMIGHTY ALLAH {SUB'HANAHU WATA'ALA} EXTEND HIS MERCY OVER YOUR HOUSEHOLD. YOURS FAITHFULLY,ABU ABDULLAH JAFAR WALIDEmail: abjafarwalid@admin.in.th

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Notification Confirm!!!‏
From:  ENGLISH PREMIERSHIP LOTTERY ("mail@"@econ.upm.edu.my)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 30, 2010 11:00:25 AM 
To:   

This is to inform you that you have just be awarded £1,000,000.00GBP from the English Premiership Lottery: Mr. Roland Moor. MAIL mrrolandmoor@hotmail.com , require details.1:Name:2.Address:3.mobil

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

READ AND GET BACK TO ME‏
From:  Mrs.bintu Yubana (bitban1991@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 30, 2010 8 :33: 25 AM 
To:   


                                 TOP-SECRET  
                        RE-REMITTANCE OF USD$15 MILLION

From The Desk of Madam.Bintu Yubana
Auditing manager African Development Bank(ADB)
Ouagadougou-Burkina faso
West Africa

Dear Friend,

I am Madam.Bintu Yubana,from Burkina faso in West Africa.I got your e-mail contacts from computerised datas after my extensive search via the website for a God-fearing and trust-worthy person to  bestow this transaction which is the only hope of our survival into his or her hands.When i got your address,I prayed and meditated fervently over it and i commited it into the hands of God, that you should be the rightful person to help us out before I made up my decision to contact you.I am The Manager of Auditing Department of Our Bank ,Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.  
In my department we discovered an abandoned usd$15M( fifteen  Million  United States Dollars).
 In an account that belongs to this our foreign customer who died along with his wife and and children in the plane crash.Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as the next of kin or relation to the deceased, as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him in the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim.It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this business proposals to you and release the money to you as next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it because I don't want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed Bill. 
 The request of foreigner in this transaction is necessary because our late customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner,I agree that 30% of this money will be for you as foreigner partner in respect to the provision of a foreign account. 10% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 60% would be for me , after which I shall visit your country for disbursement according to the percentages indicated.  
Therefore to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you as i have arranged,you will furnished me with a good receiving account details where the money will betransfered,your private tel and fax number for easy communication. 
Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or e-mail a text of the application which you shall retype and fax to our foreign remittance manager,for easy execution of the transaction.I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is 100% hitch-free on both side. As all required arrangement have been made for the transfer and more so all the documents backing this claim will be supplied to you after you might have applied.
Please I would like you to keep this transaction confidential and as a top secret as you may wish to know that I am a senior Bank official.

Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Yours Sincerely,
Madam.Bintu Yubana

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Package Details ( Message From FedEx )‏
From:  Jung, Ilyong (Ilyong_Jung@brown.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 30, 2010 12:38:37 AM 
To:  infodesk@fedex.com 

  FedEx Head Office70, International Airport Road,Mafoluku, Lagos, Nigeria. Dear valued Customer, A parcel ( Diary ) containing an ATM Master Card worth $200,000 USD and a Note was sent to you by Mr Alexanderson Svensson, the General Manager of Standard Bank Nigeria, but the delivery was a failure because your delivery address was invalid. Attempt to contact Mr Alexanderson Svensson proved abortive because he has retired and return back to Swedeen, . We will need your valid and correct contact details in order to make a perfect delivery that is only consistent with FedEx.The Mailling, Insurance and VAT has been paid for. The only fee require from you is thee Demurrage fee of $224 USD the parcel has incurred for the time it has spent in our vault, on behalf of Mr Alexanderson Svensson in order to make prompt delivery to you. We were only able to contact you because your e-mail address was valid. You are to forward the following details below when contacting Mr.Odeh Bennet to enable him process the delivery before dispatch can be duly made. Full Name: ......., Street Address: ..........., City:..........., State:.........., Zip/Postal Code:........., Country:........, Tel:..........,Mobile:........, Sex :.......,Occupation:........,Age :........And also quote the Parcel Number (PNL0972-NG ) and Shipment Code ( FSAC/FRN/9856)Contact : Mr.Odeh Bennet{Senior Clearance Officer }E-mail: fedex.clearance.unit1@programmer.in.th <mailto:fedex.clearance.unit1@programmer.in.th> Tel: +2347059588977Kind Regards,Ilyong Jung {Dispatch Unit}FedEx Nigeria

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
PLEASE I NEED YOUR RESPONSE IMMEDIATELY‏
From:  Daf David (daf_david19@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 29, 2010 6:24:26 PM 
To: @hotmail.com 

Você est&#225; convidado para:   PLEASE I NEED YOUR RESPONSE IMMEDIATELY 
Por seu anfitri&#227;o:   Daf David 

Data:   Segunda-feira 29/3/2010  
Hora:   18:00 - 19:00  (GMT +00:00)  
Rua:   Dear Friend, I am Mr Daf David, the director in charge of credit and exchange section of Bank Of Africa, (BOA) Ouagadougou Burkina-Faso West Africa with due respect and regard. I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be very beneficial to both of us at the end of the transaction. During our investigation and auditing in this bank, my department came across a very huge sum of money belonging to a deceased person who died on Monday, 31 July, 2000, in a plane crash and the fund has been dormant in his account with this Bank without any claim of the fund in our custody either from his family or relation before I discovery to this development. The said amount was U.S $18 (Eighteen Million United States dollars). As it may interest you to know, I got your impressive information through the Burkina-Faso chamber of commerce on foreign business relations here in Ouagadougou Burkina-Faso. Meanwhile all the whole arrangement to put claim over this fund as the bonafy next of kin to the deceased, get the required approval and transfer this money to a foreign account has been put in place and directives and needed information will be relayed to you as soon as you indicate your interest and willingness to assist me and also benefit your self to this great business opportunity. In fact I could have done this deal alone but because of my position in this country as a civil servant (Banker), we are not allowed to operate a foreign account and would eventually raise an eye brow on my side during the time of transfer of the fund, because I work in this bank. This is the actual reason why it will require a second party or fellow who will forward claims as the next of kin with affidavit of trust of oath to the Bank and also present a foreign account where he will need the money to be re-transferred into on his request as it may be after due verification and clarification by the correspondent branch of the bank where the whole money will be remitted from to your own designation bank account. I will not fail to inform you that this transaction is 100% risk free. On smooth conclusion of this transaction, you will be entitled to 40% of the total sum as ratification, while 10% will be set aside to take care of expenses that may arise during the time of transferring the fund and also telephone bills, while 50% will be for me. Please, you have been advised to keep this transaction "top secret" as I am still in service and intend to retire from service after I conclude this deal with you. I will be monitoring the whole situation here in this bank until you confirm the money in your account and ask me to come down to your country for subsequent sharing of the fund according to percentages previously indicated and further investment, either in your country or any country you advice us to invest in. All other necessary vital information will be sent to you when I hear from you. I look forward to receive your email. Thanks My Regards.Mr Daf David.My private line for any further information 00226 7685 9340.  

Você participar&#225;?   Responder a este convite

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

AN URGENT REPLY AND CALL NEEDED. +226 78414827‏
From:  Mr Ismael Ouedraogo (ismael_ouedra01@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 29, 2010 2 :53: 52 PM 
To:  ..... (.....) 

AN URGENT REPLY AND CALL NEEDED. +226 78414827

Dear Friend,
Good day to you,I know that my message will come to you as a surprise but never mind I am Mr Ismael Ouedraogo the credit officer in BOA Bank of Africa, in my department I discover an abandon sum of $12.5Million United State Dollars that belong to one of our biggest customer in this bank that died along with his family and his suppose next of kin so many years ago I contacted you so that the total sum of $12.5Million will be transfer into your account in your country after the success transfer we will share 40% for you while 60% will be for me, if you are interested I will advice you to fill up the below information’s and get back to me.

Full Name…………………………………………..
Full Address…………………………………………
Telephone…………………………………………
Age/ sex………………………………………….
Occupation…………………………………………….

You should call me as soon as you reply me mail so that I can check my mail and give you the details about this transfer  +226 78414827


Thanks and have a nice day.
Mr Ismael Ouedraogo

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Ref: UKNL-L/200-26937‏
From:  Mrs. Tessy Brown (smithfam@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 29, 2010 1:13:52 PM 
To:  info@winners.co.uk 

 Dear Lucky Winner, This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of £800,000 (Eight Hundred Thousand (British Pounds) in the just concluded annual final draws of UNITED KINGDOM NATIONAL LOTTERY programs. The online cyber lotto draws was conducted from an exclusive list of 250,000 e-mail addresses of individual and corporate bodies picked by an advanced automated random computer search from the internet, no tickets were sold. After this automated computer ballot, your e-mail address emerged as one of two winners in the category \"D\" with the following winning information: Ref: UKNL-L/200-26937 Batch: 2010CATH/D/-001Serial No: S/N-00168  Please note; you are hereby advice to send the assign Fiduciary Agent, details below for processing of your claims; via e-mail to Mr. Frank Wilson (mr-frankwilson-unit.001@live.com) 1. Full Names: 2. Address:3. Marital Status: 4. Occupation: 5. Age:6. Sex: 7. Telephone Number:8. Nationality:9. Country of Residence:  Congratulations!! Sincerely,Mrs.Tessy BrownOnline Co-ordinator -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Good Friend‏
From:  ROSE JOHN (rose.john2@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 29, 2010 11 :52: 48 AM 
To:   

Dear Good Friend

I greet you in the name of the Lord.

I am Mrs.Rose John Gomo from Solomon Islands. I am married to Mr.  Isaac John Gomo who worked with our Embassy in Ivory Coast for nine years before he diedon the 19th November 2005. We were married for eleven years without a child. He died after a brief illness that lasted for only four days.

Ever before his death we were both born again Christians and have sown into many ministries. Since his death I decided not to remarry, but feeling quite lonely if not the Lord who has been my partner and comforter.

When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of $8.5 Million witha Bank in Cote D lvoire. Presently this money is still in the custody of the Bank in Cote D lvoire. Recently, my Doctor told me that I would not last for the next Eight monthsdue to cancer problem. 

Having known my condition I decided to donate this fund to a church,organization or good person that will utilize this moneythe way I am going to instruct herein. I want a church,organization or good person that willuse this funds to help the orphans, widows and other people that needfinancial assistance. Using part of this money to provide facilities for God's work, taking the gospel to greater height is my major reason of donating this funds out.

 The Bible made us to understand that"Blessed is the hand that giveth". l took this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit this money and my husband relatives are not Christians and it had been their wish to see my husband dead in order that they might inherit his wealth since we have no son. These people are therefore not worthy of this inheritance.

This is why I am taking this decision. Meanwhile I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. It is only a sinner who's death is painful I don't need any telephone communication in this regard because of my health hence the presence of my husband's relatives around me always. I don't want them to know about this development and l know that With God all things are possible.

As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the Bank in Cote d' lvoire. I will also issue a letter of authorization to the bank that will prove you the present beneficiary of this money. I also want you to always uplift me in prayer.

My happiness is that I lived a life of a worthy Christian. Whoever that Wants to serve the Lord must serve him in truth andfaith, "serving him with all you have, knowing that naked we come and naked we must go" Contact me on the this email address and any delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing another good person, church,organization for this same purpose. Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I Stated herein.

Hoping to receive your response immedaitely.

Thanks and Remain blessed in the Lord.

Your Sister in Christ.
Mrs.Rose John Gomo.

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  BMW (A01050382@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 01, 2010 11 :56: 41 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP Contact Mr. AlexJeferson, BMW Agent Email: bmw.alexjefferson2@email.ch with Name and Country

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT REPLY NEEDED FROM YOU.‏
From:  ALI KHAN (ali_khan_205059@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 29, 2010 11:46:58 AM 
To:   

Attention: Please 


I am Mr.Ali Khan the manager Audit & Accounts dept. in the African Development Bank(ADB). I am writing to request your assistance to transfer the sum of $US11, 350,000.00 [Eleven million,three and fifty thousand United States dollars) into your accounts. 

The above sum belongs to our deceased customer late Mr. John korovo  who died along with his entire family in the Benin plane crash 2003 and since then the fund has been in a suspense account.

After my further investigation, I discovered that Mr. John korovo died with his next of kin and according to the laws and constitution guiding this banking institution stated that after the expiration of (7) seven years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin, the fund will be channel into national treasury as unclaimed fund. Because of the static of this transaction I want you to stand as the next of kin so that our bank will accord you the recognition and have the fund transfer to your account.

The total sum will be shared as follows: 60% for me, 40% for you and expenses incidental occur during the transfer will be incure by both of us. The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you are going to follow my instruction till the fund transfer to your account.  More details information with the text of application form will be Forwarded to you to breakdown explaining comprehensively what require of you.

Your Full Name............................
Your Sex.................................
Your Age.................................
Your Country..............................
Passport / driving license....... 
Marital Status......................
Your Occupation..........................
Your Personal Mobile Number....................
Your Personal Fax Number......................

Get back to me through my private Phone Number +226 78 90 66 70  

Thanks
Mr.Ali Khan

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Good Friend‏
From:  ROSE JOHN (rose.john2@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 29, 2010 11:42:29 AM 
To:   

Dear Good Friend

I greet you in the name of the Lord.

I am Mrs.Rose John Gomo from Solomon Islands. I am married to Mr.  Isaac John Gomo who worked with our Embassy in Ivory Coast for nine years before he diedon the 19th November 2005. We were married for eleven years without a child. He died after a brief illness that lasted for only four days.

Ever before his death we were both born again Christians and have sown into many ministries. Since his death I decided not to remarry, but feeling quite lonely if not the Lord who has been my partner and comforter.

When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of $8.5 Million witha Bank in Cote D lvoire. Presently this money is still in the custody of the Bank in Cote D lvoire. Recently, my Doctor told me that I would not last for the next Eight monthsdue to cancer problem. 

Having known my condition I decided to donate this fund to a church,organization or good person that will utilize this moneythe way I am going to instruct herein. I want a church,organization or good person that willuse this funds to help the orphans, widows and other people that needfinancial assistance. Using part of this money to provide facilities for God's work, taking the gospel to greater height is my major reason of donating this funds out.

 The Bible made us to understand that"Blessed is the hand that giveth". l took this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit this money and my husband relatives are not Christians and it had been their wish to see my husband dead in order that they might inherit his wealth since we have no son. These people are therefore not worthy of this inheritance.

This is why I am taking this decision. Meanwhile I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. It is only a sinner who's death is painful I don't need any telephone communication in this regard because of my health hence the presence of my husband's relatives around me always. I don't want them to know about this development and l know that With God all things are possible.

As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the Bank in Cote d' lvoire. I will also issue a letter of authorization to the bank that will prove you the present beneficiary of this money. I also want you to always uplift me in prayer.

My happiness is that I lived a life of a worthy Christian. Whoever that Wants to serve the Lord must serve him in truth andfaith, "serving him with all you have, knowing that naked we come and naked we must go" Contact me on the this email address and any delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing another good person, church,organization for this same purpose. Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I Stated herein.

Hoping to receive your response immedaitely.

Thanks and Remain blessed in the Lord.

Your Sister in Christ.
Mrs.Rose John Gomo.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Inheritance Notification‏
From:  Adolf Kunzl (alfkunzl@asg.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 29, 2010 11:01:45 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Inheritan...txt (0.9 KB)  


Please view attached file and get back to me for more details. 
Hello,

The issue I am presenting to you is a case of my client who did not will fortune to any kin. I am now faced with who to pass the fortune to, It involves a time deposit of US$9.3M(Nine Million, Three Hundred Thousand US Dollars only)

The circumstances surrounding the death of the depositor with no known nominated successor has made it difficult to locate anyone who is directly related to the deceased.The strategy is to use my position as his Attorney to present you as a Next of Kin as you are of the same nationality with my deceased client which will make claim most credible to stand as beneficiary of the time deposit for capitalization to your account so that we can share amongst ourselves.

I expect your response and shall provide further details and if in the affirmative, Please contact me on this personal email: adokunzl@gmail.com

Adolf Kunzl Esq.
ASG London

Inheritance Notification

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  BMW (A01050382@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 01, 2010 4:21:50 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP Contact Mr. AlexJeferson, BMW Agent Email: bmw.alexjefferson@email.ch with Name and Country

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
I NEED YOU AS MY FOREIGN PARTNER‏
From:  Umaru Duru (umaruduru04@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 02, 2010 5 :51: 00 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

You're invited to:   I NEED YOU AS MY FOREIGN PARTNER 
By your host:   Umaru Duru 

Date:   Friday April 2, 2010  
Time:   5:00 am - 6:00 am  (GMT +00:00)  
Street:   Dear Partner,I will like to seek your help in a business proposal , which a though is sensitive by nature and not what I should discuss with someone I don't know and have not met using a medium such as this but I do not have a choice . I am Mr. Umaru Duru, personal account manager of late Dr. Edward, who died of a cardiac arrest a few years ago leaving behind a large sum of money with a commercial bank in the Island of Seychelles which is a tax free zone, a place where plenty of rich people tend to hide way funds not ready to be used or invested, i am also the Client Service manager of the Burkina Faso branch. I will not mention the amount of money which runs into several millions in United States Dollars and name of bank presently until we have agreed to deal. I trus you will understand the need for such precautions. So far, valuable efforts has been made to get to his people but to no avail, as he had no known relatives more because he left his next of kin column in his account opening forms blank and he has no known relative. Due to this development the bank has been expecting someone to come forward as a close relative to claim the funds otherwise as the Seychelles national laws would have it, any dormant account for five years will be declared unclaimed and then paid into the government purse. To avert this negative development my colleagues and i have decided to look for a reputable person to act as the next of kin to late Dr. Edward. So that the funds could be processed and released into his account, which is where you come in. We shall make arrangements with a qualified and a reliable attorney to represent you locally to avoid any inconveniency of you coming down to claim the funds. All legal documents to aid your claim for this fund and to prove your relationship with the deceased will be provided by us. Your help will be appreciated with 30% of the total sum which I would disclose in my next email. Plea se accept my apologies, keep my confidence and disregard this letter if you do not appreciate this proposition I have offered you. I wait anxiously for your response. Yours Faithfully,Mr. Umaru Duru 00226 78 86 89 57  

    Add to your Yahoo! Calendar

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Helen White‏
From:  Helen White (helenwhit5@terra.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 01, 2010 9 :06: 19 PM 
To:   

My name is 2nd LT. Helen White, a member of the U.S. army Medical Team, which was deployed to Iraq at the beginning of the war in Iraq. I would like to share some highly personal classified information about my personal experience and role which I played in the pursuit of my career serving under the U.S 1st Armored which was at the fore-front of the war in Iraq.I would hold back certain information for security reasons for now until you have found the time to visit the BBC website stated below to enable you have an insight into what I intend sharing with you, believing that it would be of your desired interest one-way or the other.http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/2988455.stmGet back to me having visited the above website to enable us discuss in a more clarifying manner to the best of your understanding. I will be vivid and coherent in my next message in this regards, meanwhile, could you send me an email confirming that you have visited the site and that you have understood my intentions? I will await your thoughts via my personal email. Thanks,Best Regards2nd Lt.Helen Whitewhitehel3@aim.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

review and respond‏
From:  GILES BRIGHT (giles00@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 01, 2010 7:03:13 PM 
To:   

   FROM:SERGEANT GILES BRIGHT.Camp MXP-512 Third Infantry Division Unit (T.I.D.U),Abul Uruj, Baghdad, Iraq.  This mail will definitely be coming to you as a surprise, but I must craveyour indulgence to introduce myself to you. I am Sergeant Giles Bright, anAmerican soldier, currently serving in the third infantry division Unit inIraq. I am currently in Kuwait on duty break. my partner Darren D. Braswell,36, of Riverdale, Ga., died Jan. 7 near Tal Afar,Iraq, when the UH-60Blackhawk helicopter in which he was a passenger crashed. Braswell worked forthe Army and Air Force Exchange Service, We secretly moved some abandoned cashin a mansion belonging to the former president, Saddam Hussein and the totalcash is US$20,200,000.00 (Twenty Million two hundred thousand Dollars).As I write this letter to you, this box is here with me in cash as I secretlymoved it out of Iraq to safe place. You do not have to be afraid of anythingas no one else knows about this and everything is safe. I would be pleased and grateful to you if you could assist us inreceiving this box for us on your behalf as I will be heading back soon to campin Iraq to join my colleagues. Of course, I will give you some money for yourefforts. We have limited time now, kindly get back to me immediately. Moving the funds out of here is not going to be much of a problem asarrangements are being made towards that. All I want from you is your trustand assurance that if the box containing the funds is in your possession, youwill follow my instruction when making expenses. please get back to me withyour full name and contact phone number (Mobile preferably) without delay andlets negotiate terms. Also be informed that I have a perfectly designedinvestment programme on which the funds will be used when claimed. Thereforeyou can also helped manage the investment to avoid my identity been exposed. Also feel free to suggest lucrative high yieldinvestment programme in your country, on which these funds in question, couldbe used. Your response will determine our subsequent correspondence.You can read more on this website for more informations and explanations http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/2988455.stm  Yours in Service.SERGEANT GILES BRIGHT

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  ROSELYN MATINE (roselyn.matine@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 01, 2010 1 :10: 32 PM 
To:   



My Dearest Friend,

Greeting to you and How are you today all together with your family I am Miss roslyn martines, the only daughter of my late parents. I need your help to retrived the consignment that my late Father deposited In security company and to transfer the consignment fund my father left for me in the security company before his untimely death.

I want to invest the money in your country and continue my studies.The Amount is ($ 6.5 million) I will give you 20% of the Total money for your help. I assure you in the name of the almighty Lord and I will tell you more about this project Once you get back to me and also send you my picture. 

I will be expecting your reply. 
Thanks and God bless you.
Yours Sincerely
Miss roslyn martine

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Miss Madelinemaya Zamaba.‏
From:  MADELINE ZAMABA (madeline.zamaba1@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 01, 2010 12:40:56 PM 
To:   

From Miss Madelinemaya Zamaba.

Dear respectful one.

It's my pleasure to contact you for a business venture which I intend to establish with you in your country, though we have not met before but one have to believe in someone before having a success. I am 21 years old the only child of my late parent Late Mr  & Mrs Bomaki Zamaba, Native of SanPadro, republic of Ivory Coast or ( Coté d'Ivoire ). Due to the series of continuous war in our country for multiple years ago, there is this huge amount of Ten Million, five hundred thousand U.S dollars ($10.500, 000.00) which my late father deposited in finance firm in Ivory Coast here before he was assassinated by some unknown enemies. Now I have decided to invest this money in your country or anywhere safe enough for security and political reasons. I urge that you help me to invest this fund in your country in any lucrative venture you discover good.

 Now permit me to ask these few questions:-

1. Can you honestly help me as your Friend?
2. Can I completely trust you?
3. Can you get me a good school for the continuation of my educational Carrier which was disrupts by the sudden death of my parents?

 If you can be of an honest and sincere assistance to me, I will be pleased to offer to you 15% of the total fund for your kind and humane assistance.

Further details will be made known to you upon the confirmation of your interest to assist me.

I am immensely waiting for your urgent response
With due regards,
Miss Madelinemaya Zamaba.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From: Lian Smith‏
From:  LIAN SMITH (lian.smith2@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 01, 2010 12:00:38 PM 
To:   

From: Lian Smith
Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire

Dear Respectful,

After much consideration and in good faith, I feel that I can confide in you. Iam Lian Smith the daughter of the late assassinated senator in Zimbabwe Mr Marume Smith but presently I am in Abidjan, capital city of Ivory Coast in West Africa, for the past two months now. My mother Mrs Tabitha Marume, was shot and killed by soldiers at Chiwetu Rest Camp, Percy Muchiwa, for more verification, here is the web site www.allafrica.com/stories/200805010665.html

I want you to assist me withdraw and transfer my dad money the sum of (US$7.5M) which he deposited in one of the prime bank basd here in Cote d'Ivoire into your account in your country and also take me and my only brother out of here that had made us orpharn. Why I contacted you was that I went to the bank to withdraw this money since my
late father use my name as the next of kin to the deposit but I was told by the bank that my late father made an agreement with them that I have to get to the age of 25years before I can make claim of the money or alternatively I should provide a guardian who can make the claim on my behalf and that was why I contacted you. 
I humbly need your assistance in the following ways:

1) To help get this money transferred to you.
2) To serve as the guardian and foreign beneficiary of the deposited money
3) To make an arrangement for me and my kid brother to come over after this money is transferred.
4) To look for a good venture where the money will be invested. 
I am ready to compensate you for your effort in assisting me. 
Youre sincerely,
 Lian Smith

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Ref number shell/oil905/453/000/
From:  Royal Ducth Oil (tslsince2004@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 29, 2010 10 :23: 36 AM 
To:  info@grant.com 

You been shortlisted for 1,000,000.00 pound,send your:name,country,tel number,sex

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WITH DUE RESPECT.
From:  Ms. Juliet Johnson (julietjohnson@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 02, 2010 8 :20: 04 PM 
To:  ... . (...) 

                                       WITH DUE RESPECT.

Good day,

I am writing this mail for you to help me. I will really like to have a good relationship with you, and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you. I decided to contact you because of the urgency of my situation here, I am Juliet Johnson 21years old girl from Liberia, the only daughter of Late prince Johnson clifford the deputy minister of national security under the leadership of the ex-leader of Liberia who is on trial in The Hague for alleged war crimes in Sierra Leone, after many innocent soul were killed, My father was killed by government of Charles Taylor, he accuse my father of coup attempt. I am constrained to contact you because of the abuse I am receiving from my step mother. She planned to take away all my late father's treasury and properties from me since the unexpected death of my beloved Father. Meanwhile i wanted to escape to the Europe but she hides away my international passport and other valuable travelling documents. Luckly she did not discover where i kept my fathers File which contains important documents. So I decided to run to the refugee camp where i am presently seeking asylum under the United Nations High Commission for the Refugee here in Ouagadougou , Republic of Burkina Faso .

I wish to contact you personally for a long term business relationship and investment assistance in your Country. My father of blessed memory deposited the sum of (US$3,700,000 Million Dollars) in Bank with my name as the next of kin. However, I shall forward you with the necessary documents on confirmation of your acceptance to assist me for the transfer and statement of the fund in your country.As you will help me in an investment, and i will like to complete my studies, as i was in my 2 year in the university, when the crisis started. It is my intention to compensate you with 50% i will take 40% and 10% will be any fee may come out in this transfer of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my investment capital. This is the reason why i decided to contact you. Please all communications should be through this email address only for confidential purposes. As soon as i receive your positive response showing your interest i will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely.

I am waiting your urgent and positive response. Please do keep this to yourself and every communications shall be made through this email address alone for confidential purpose and you should not disclose it till i come over to your country, once the fund has been transferred into your bank account. I will send you my pictures as soon as i get your good reply from you. Again please tell me more about yourself. and i will give you application letter of claim you will fill and send to the bank for urgent transfer.I am waiting to hear fro you urgently please.

Thank you.
Ms. Juliet Johnson

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

This is to inform you that your email has won
From:  STELLA COLLINS (stella.collins19@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 02, 2010 7:07:14 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 This is t...docx (11.7 KB)  



This is to inform you that your email has won 
Our Ref: MSC/610/09 
This is to inform you that your email have won ( 1,000,000.One Million Euros) 
and a Microsoft Palm Team Top (2010 Model) through 
Ongoing 2010 online Microsoft Award aimed at promoting the use of
Microsoft products round the globe. Your email address was selected
randomly from the World Wide Web through a computer draw system and
extracted from over 1,000,000 unions, associations and corporate bodies
that are listed online. Each email address was attached to a ticket number
and a batch number. Your email address attached to Ticket No. MSA/18/1047,
Batch No. MSA/04/10 and Winning No. CLM/0700/MSC was selected, which
automatically makes you one of our lucky winners for the year.
For claims 
co-coordinator, 2010 Microsoft Award:
Mr. Edward Grahame. 
Note: You are also to provide the informations below and any form
of Identification for confirmation 
*Name...................
*Address...........
*Occupation.................
*Age................
*Sex.............
*Nationality..............
*Country Of Residence..........
*City/State..........
*Tele/mobile Number............ 
Congratulations to you from the entire staffs
of the Microsoft Award Team
Microsoft Corporation.
Yours Sincerely, 

Mrs. Stella Collins
Online Secretary

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Miss Grace Richard.
From:  GRACE RICHARD (grace.richard@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 02, 2010 5 :20: 25 PM 
To:   



From Miss Grace Richard.

I am Miss Grace Richard, It is My pleasure writing this mail to you. I felt
impressed to contact you for help.I have ($12.5 Million USD) I honourably Inherit from my late father, which my late father Mr Kelvin Richard deposited with a Bank here in Ivory Coast.

Now I have decided to invest the money in a foreign Buisness, and i wantyou to assist me get the found as soon as you receive the fund i willthen come over to your country for proper investment with my own share of the fund, since i am still a young girl and i don't have any buisness ideal.

I have been given 21 working days by the Bank for the collection of the deposited funds before it will be confiscated. I will appreciate your utmost confidentiality in this matter, i don't want anything that will jopadize my inheritance I am just 21 years old and a University undergraduate and really don't know what to do. I want you to be my foreign partner, The death of my father actually brought sorrow to my life. My Dear, I am in a sincere desire of your humble assistance in this regards..

Your suggestions and ideals will be highly regarded.

Now permit me to ask these few questions.
1. Can you honestly help me?
2. Can I completely trust you?
3. I am willing to offer you 15% of the total fund and 5% will be for any expensis that mighty occure during the cause of this transaction.

Please, Consider this and get back to me as soon as possible.
May the almighty God bless you,
Yours faithfully.
Miss Grace Richard

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dearest in christ,
From:  DORIS HAMSON (doris.hamson1@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 02, 2010 4 :15: 08 PM 
To:   

Dearest in christ, 

I greet you in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ our Lord, I am Mrs Doris hamson, from Kuwait I am married to Mr Robert Hamson who worked with Kuwait embassy in Ivory Coast for nine years before he died in the year 2005. 
We were married for eleven years without a child. He died after a brief illness that lasted for only four days.Before his death we were both born again Christian. Since his death I decided not to remarry or get a child outside my matrimonial home which the Bible is against. 
When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of US$5.2, Five Million,Two hundred Thousand United States Dollar in a Bank in Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire West Africa. 

Presently, this money is still in bank.Recently, my Doctor told me that I would not last for the next Eight months due to cancer problem. The one that disturbs me most is my stroke sickness. Having known my condition I decided to donate this fund to a charity organization that will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein. 

I want an organization that will use this fund for orphanages, school and church ,widows, propagating the word of God and to endeavor that the house of God is maintained. The Bible made us to understand that "Blessed is the hand that giveth". 

I took this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit this money and my husband relatives are not Christians and I don't want my husband's efforts to be used by unbelievers. I don't want a situation where this money will be used in an ungodly way. This is why I am taking this decision. I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I know that I am going to be in the bosom of the Lord.Exodus 14 VS 14 says that "the lord will fight my case and I shall hold my peace". 

I don't need any telephone communication in this regard because of my health hence the presence of my husband's relatives around me always. I don't want them to know about this development.With God all things are possible. As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the Bank in Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire west africa, I will also issue you an authority letter that will prove you the present beneficiary of this fund from kuwait federal High Court of Justice. I want you and the church to always pray for me because the lord is my shephard. My happiness is that I lived a life of a worthy Christian. 

Whoever that Wants to serve the Lord must serve him in spirit and Truth. Please always be prayerful all through your life. Any delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing another church for this same purpose. Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I Stated herein. 
Hoping to receive your reply. 
Remain blessed in the Lord
Take care, 

In Christ's Holy Love
Yours Sister in christ
Mrs.Doris Hamson

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Winner!!!
From:  MOTOROLA COMPANY UK (excelsignslabels@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 02, 2010 10 :23: 13 AM 
To:   

 Dear Beneficiary, We are glad to inform you that from the online email ballot promotions held by Motorola Company, your email have been approved to claim the sum of 600,000.00 GBP (Six Hundred Thousand Great Britain Pounds), you are required to provide us with the information below for verification. Full Name:___Address____Tel:_____Occupation____Country:  ____Sex:____Age____ Reply this email with the information for claim (moto_01@hotmail.com.hk) Yours faithfully,Mrs.Helene Micheal.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

950,000.00 Pounds
From:  tigirillo92@intercable.net (tigirillo92@intercable.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 02, 2010 10:00:43 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  



Your E-mail ID has been awarded  950,000,00 GBP in our Mercedes Benz promo.send your 

1.Name 
2.Address 
3.Phone Number 
4.Country 

Best Regards 
Mercedes Office

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend,
From:  MRS,WINNIE JEFFRIES (winnie_jeffries@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 02, 2010 10:18:35 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend, 
I am contacting you believing that you are a honest and trustworthy person. I believe you will not betray the confidence; I am willing to repose in you, for me to have contacted you even though we've not met before. 

 I have decided to seek your help in carrying out my last wishes, My name is Mrs Winnie Jeffries. I'm a 52 years old woman and  my Country is Ouagadougou, I was the chairman of "Cocoa marchant farmers", based in the city of "Ouagadougou" the Republic of Burkina Faso, I was  also married with two children. 

My husband was the director of Camela Vegetable Oil Company (CVO) before his death, with my two children were involved in a car accident on December 26th 2006, before this happened, my business and concern for making money was all I care for, I never really cared about other values in life. 

Since I was bereaved, I have found a new desire to assist helpless families, I have been helping orphans in orphanage/motherless, I have also donated some money for humanitarian needs, only recently I saw on television the colossal loss of properties and livelihood people in Canberra, Australia through fire. 

I was moved with great pity and compassion that I decided to make this contribution on assisting people over there or any part of the world like Asia/ Europe and America that might still need any financial help, I have kept (US$9.300 Million) Nine Million Three Hundred Thousand United States Dollars  in a long-term deposit in bank.

Presently, I'm in a hospital where I have been undergoing treatment for Oesophagi Cancer at Memorial Hospital.

I have since lost my ability to talk and my doctors have told me that I have only few weeks to live, It is my last wish to see this money distributed to victims of the fire outbreak in  Australia and other charity organization in the World like I said, I have enclosed for you the Current Photograph I took below Because relatives and friends have plundered so much of my wealth since my illness, I can not live with the agony entrusting this huge responsibility to any of them. 

Please, I beg you in the name of God to help me collect the deposit with the help of my Lawyer and distribute it accordingly Use your judgment to distribute the money and keep 30% of it to yourself. Feel free to re-imbrues yourself when you have the money for any expenses you made during the process of collecting/claiming the Funds on my behalf. 

Please If you are willing to help, please reply as soon as possible, Again I will allow you to communicate with the bank were the fund is directly upon the receipt of your reply because I want this project to be completed by next month before I die according to the Doctor. 

And also attach to me in your return mail your personal details for familiarity, May the good lord bless you.
1. Your Full Names 
2. Your Age/ Sex 
3. Your Marital Status 
4. Your Occupation 
5. Your Mobile Numbers/Fax 
6. Your International Passport/Working ID/Driving Lincence.
I am waiting for your response. 

Yours faithfully,
Mrs Winnie Jeffries.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

INVESTMENT PROPOSAL
From:  Mr. Chen Guan (info@Investment.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 02, 2010 9:41:26 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend, I have a business suggestion for you. let me start by introducing myselfto you fully. I am Mr. Chen Guan, Foreign Operations Manager of the Bankof China (Hong kong). Before the U.S and Iraqi war our client Ali Husseinwho was with the Iraqi forces and also a businessman made a numbered fixeddeposit for 12 calendar months, with a value of Seventeen Million ThreeHundred Thousand United State Dollars only into an account with my branch.Upon maturity several notice was sent to him, even during the war . Againafter the war another notification was sent and still no response camefrom him. We later found out that the Ali Hussein and his family had beenkilled during the war in bomb blast that hit their home. After furtherinvestigation it was also discovered that Ali Hussein did not declare anynext of kin in his official papers including the paper work of his bankdeposit. And he also confided in me the last time he was at my office thatno one except me knew of his deposit in my bank. So, Seventeen MillionThree Hundred Thousand United State Dollars(US$17,300,000.00) is stilllying in my bank and no one will ever come forward to claim it. Whatbothers me most is that according to the laws of my country at theexpiration 7years the funds will revert to the ownership of the Hong KongGovernment if nobody applies to claim the funds. Against this backdrop, mysuggestion to you is that I will like you as a foreigner to stand as thenext of kin to Ali Hussein so that you will be able to receive his funds.Please reply to my private email for more Details (cguan6@gmail.com) Thankyou for your time and understandingKind Regards,Mr. Chen Guan

----------


## om faisal

Urgent business proposal
From:  Mr. Chris Khumalo (admin@promcatio1.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 01, 2010 9:13:21 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Urgent bu...pdf (17.1 KB)  





Attn: Directors /CEO,

Kindly confirm the attached letter and go through mybusiness proposal and response immediately if your interested.

Mr. Chris Khumalo

From: Mr. Chris Khumalo
TEL; +27739258454
Email: chriskhumalo1@mycin.net
Attn: Directors /CEO,
May I have the pleasure of introducing myself, I am Mr. Chris Khumalo a senior
staff and chairman of tender board committee on the award of contracts for 2010
FIFA world cup in department of works and housing here in South Africa. I got
your email from an international directory international business. In my quest to
find a trustworthy person on whom I can repose confidence for colossal
international money transaction I came in contact with your details.
My aim of sending this business proposal to you is to solicit for your assistance and
co-operation to transfer some huge amount of money into your account overseas.
Therefore, this communication should be held in high confidence.
My colleague and I in the department of works and land affairs wish to transfer into
a safe and secured account overseas, the sum of US$10,500,000.00 (Ten Million Five
Hundred Thousand United States Dollars) which was over-invoiced amount from
contracts we awarded to foreign contractors for the preparation of the 2010 FIFA
world cup which will be paid in the first quarter of 2010.
This money has been released by the government and is right now is in a coded
account in the First National bank of South Africa. However, by virtue of our
position as civil servants, we cannot acquire this fund in our names or in the names
of any companies here in South Africa. I was therefore asked by my colleagues on
trust and sincerity to look for a reliable international outfit partner abroad into
whose account the sum of US$10.5 Million will be transferred. We have agreed on
the following, if you accept our proposal, Seventy percent (70%) will be for us and
Thirty percent (30%) for you.
My choice of you for this transaction is basically hanged on your field and
profession. If you are interested in this deal, I will require some information from
you in order to affect the transfer of the money. Please, be informed that we shall
commence processing of claims of payment once we receive your interest from you. I
will use my position here to influence all the paper; I will also include you in our
database as one of the contract. Note that this transaction is risk free.
I will appreciate, if you will send your response via email as indicated above.
Best Regards
Mr. Chris Khumalo

----------


## om faisal

CV – Quality Assurance / Customer Service / General Management‏
From:  kuljeet@redeeffmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 01, 2010 7 :32: 37 AM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Kuljeet S...doc (54.0 KB)  


Sir, I have 14 years of solid experience in claims administration, quality assurance, customer service & general management in UAE & India (3+ years in UAE). I also have 9 years of experience as freelance web designer and have the reputation of working on well known projects. I am a professionally qualified electronics engineer with excellent computer skills. I am well versed in web designing; solid experience in print media; highly proficient in popular web designing software & sufficient knowledge on SAP. I am on free zone visa and would like to apply for the above positions. Please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. Thanks & regards  KULJEET SINGH KWATRA   ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

VIEW ATTACHMENT FOR MORE DETAILS.‏
From:  From Mr. David Zuma (ljdcopper@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 29, 2010 1:01:11 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 FROM DAVI...pdf (4.7 KB)  


FROM DAVID ZUMA
JOHANNESBURG
SOUTH AFRICA
TEL:+27-73-465-5139

PLEASE REPLY ME WITH MY PRIVATE EMAIL ADDRES
zumafamily223@gmail.com

Dear Sir/Madam,

PLEASE I HAVE A VERY IMPORTANT BUSINESS PROPOSAL FOR YOU.

PLEASE OPEN ATTACHES FILE FOR MORE DETAILS.

----------


## om faisal

Full view
 بريد فاز الخاصة بك 750،000.00 جائزة 2010 جنيه استرليني‏
From:  SWISS-LOTTO (notifi01@bellsouth.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 27, 2010 4:26:42 AM 
To:   


السويسرية لوتو
https : / / www.swisslotto.ch
اليانصيب الوطني البريد الإلكتروني الاقتراع جائزة 2010
كنت قد حصلت على مبلغ 750،000.00 جنيه استرليني جنيها استرلينيا في سويسرا لوتو قمر صناعي برامج البريد الإلكتروني في اليانصيب الذي عناوين البريد الإلكتروني التي تم اختيارها عشوائيا من قبل البرمجيات مدعوم من شبكة الانترنت من خلال موقع في جميع أنحاء العالم وتصنيفها فيما يلي :
"وآسيا".
"باء" أوروبا
"جيم" أمريكا الشمالية
"دال" أمريكا الجنوبية
"هاء" افريقيا
"واو" الاسترالية.
عنوان بريدك الالكتروني كان من بين الذين وقع عليهم الاختيار هذا العام للالسويسرية لوتو القمر الصناعي اليانصيب. وهذا البرنامج هو بفخر الترويجية برعاية سويسرية لوتو organization.Your عنوان البريد الالكتروني المرفقة المرجع رقم 5 ، 7 ، 14 ، 17 ، 18 ، 43 مع 10 المسلسل ، وبالتالي فاز اليانصيب في "هاء" عنوان.
لديك لذلك تمت الموافقة على دفع مبلغ مقطوع من £ 750،000.00 GBP.Please علما بأن ما تتمتعون به محظوظا عدد يندرج ضمن لنا الفوز الأفريقية كتيب ممثل تصنيفها على النحو أعلاه. في ضوء ذلك ، سيتم إطلاق سراح بك الفائزة يكون لك من قبل لدينا الائتمانية الأفريقية Bank.This البنك سيبدأ على الفور في عملية لتسهيل الإفراج عن الأموال الخاصة بك الفوز بمجرد الاتصال بهم.
هذا العرض يقام سنويا لأسباب أمنية ، وينصح لك للحفاظ على سرية التفاصيل الفوز حتى تتم معالجة المطالبات الخاصة بك وفوزك المبالغ المحولة إلى لكم بأي طريقة ترونها مناسبة للحصول على جائزتك. هذا هو جزء من جهودنا تدبير احترازي لتجنب ازدواج مدعيا والاعتداء غير المبرر لهذا البرنامج من قبل بعض العناصر عديمة الضمير.
لملف لطلبك ، يرجى الاتصال الأفريقية البنك الائتمانية :
الإسترليني بنك نيجيريا
البريد الإلكتروني : infosterlingbankplc@stargatesg1.com
هاتف : +234 7038553413
المرجو أن يبين أدناه معلومات للبنك لتجهيز المدفوعات.
1. الاسم الكامل :
2. الجنسية :
3. تاريخ الميلاد
4. الجنس :
5. الوضع العائلي :
6. عنوان الاتصال :
7. رقم الهاتف :
8. الاحتلال :
9. القطرية الحالية :
10.Draw الرقم أعلاه :
هذه التفاصيل تسهيل الإجراءات القانونية الواجبة ، والإفراج عن المكاسب لتجنب أي تأخير لا لزوم لها والتعقيدات في تجهيز على الأرباح
كل رد يجب ان توجه للبنك دفع (infosterlingbankplc@stargatesg1.com) الفشل في إرسال المعلومات الخاصة بك للبنك يؤدي الى تنحية.
فان نوريس
مدير الالعاب على الانترنت
السويسرية لوتو
https : / / www.swisslotto.ch
حقوق النشر محفوظة © 2010 swisslotto! جميع الحقوق محفوظة! 


 © 2010 Microsoft Privacy Terms of use  Account Feedback  


 {0} 
 Mark as read

Mark as unread

Delete

Junk

Not junk

Print

View message source

This message is too wide to fit your screen. Show full message

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I wish to have a good friendships with you.‏
From:  Miss Elle (elle_moses@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 02, 2010 5:30:13 PM 
To:  elle_moses4u@live.fr 

How are you today? I Hope you are having a loving and wonderful moment? My name is Elle, and i decided to write just a few words of mine to you, with the hope that you will respond for us to get started to know more about each other for us to create a good and lasting relationship that will bring joy and encouragement into our lives. I will like to know more about you, and i hope you tell me more about yourself,as i will do the same in my upcoming mail. I will patiently wait to read from you soon. Elle




View message source

This message is too wide to fit your screen. Show full message

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Oversea Partnership!!! Let's work together.‏
From:  Mr. Bhaki Allison (bhakiallison@blumail.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 01, 2010 7 :27: 52 PM 
To:   

Compliment of the day, My name is Mr.Bhaki Allison. Foreign Remittance Dept Director of a formidable bank here in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. I have a business Proposal in the tune of $9.5m to be transferred to an offshore account with your assistance for our mutual benefits. I need your total and 100% cooperation and assistance to realise this task. Further details about the fund, its source and how to transfer this fund into your receiving bank account shall be made known to you immediately I have your positive response.You must assure me that everything will be handled confidentially as I am assuring you that we will never suffer in again in life if we can join hands to realise this deal. It has been over 10 years now that most of the greedy African Leaders are using our bank tolaunder money into their various overseas counterparts through the help of their Politicaladvisers. Most of the funds which they transferred out of the shores of Africa were realized from selling of gold crude oil and other mineral resources, these are the funds meant for the development of our dear continent Africa being taken away by their greedy and selfish ambition.  Their Political advisers always inflated the amounts before transfer into foreign accounts so I also used the opportunity to divert part of the funds hence I am aware that there is no official trace of how much was transferred as all the accounts used for such transfers were being closed after transfer. I as their Account Officer to most of those politicians and the new Foreign Remittance Dept Director of the bank, when I discovered that they were using me to succeed in theirgreedy invents, I also cleaned some of their banking records from the Bank files and no one cared to ask me because the money was too much for them to control.They laundered over $90 Million Dollars during the process. As I am sending you this message, I have the ability to divert Nine Million Five Hundred Thousand Dollars ($9.5M) to an escrow account belonging to no one in the bank.  The bank is anxious now to know who is the beneficiary to the funds because they have made a lot of profits with the funds. It is more than Five years now and most of the politicians are no longer using our bank to transfer funds overseas. The $5.5Million Dollars has been lying fallow and I don't want to retire from the bank without transferring the funds to a foreign account to enable me share the proceeds with the receiver. The money will be shared 60% for me and 40% for you. There is no one coming to ask you any question whatsoever about the funds because I everything is well secured. Further details shall be mailed to you if only you show any sign of seriousness.  Yours Sincerely, Mr. Allison Bhaki.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

TREAT AS URGENT/REPLY IMMEDIATELY‏
From:  Allassan Issa (allassan_issa2004@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 01, 2010 12:43:56 PM 
To:  . (.) 

From the Desk of Dr. Allassan Issa
Manager Bill and Exchange Dept
African Development Bank (ADB)
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. 

Sir,  
I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise. I am the bill and Exchange manager in African Development Bank .I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to Repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families. 

I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of $15.6 million Immediately to your account. The money has been dormant for years in our Bank here without any body coming for it. I want to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer(the owner Of the account) who died a long with his supposed next of kin in an air Crash since July 2000.

I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasury as an abandoned fund. This is the reason why i contacted you, so that the bank can release the money to you as the nearest person to the deceased customer. Please i will like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete if you are not interested. 

Upon receipt of your reply, I will send you full details on how the Business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the Above mentioned sum. Acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by furnishing me with the following: 

1. Your Full Names and Address.
2. Direct Telephone and Fax numbers 
Please reply in my private email address (allassan_issa2004@voila.fr)  security and confidential reasons.

Dr. Allassan Issa
African Development Bank,
Burkina Faso West Africa.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CV – HR & Administration (UAE Expereinced)‏
From:  manojdxb@hottmail.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 01, 2010 11:05:07 AM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Manoj_New...doc (64.5 KB)  


 Sir, I have 6 years of professional experience in Human Resource with an MNC in UAE. I am competent in planning, assigning, supervising and coordinating with team in performing a wide variety of functions connected with around 1,400 employees with the company. I am a Graduate in Science and have excellent computer skills. In addition, I have excellent communication & interpersonal skills. I am on employment visa currently. I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. Thanks & regards Manoj PP   ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Stanford Finance Securities has forwarded a page to you from conversantlife.com‏
From:  mervynking_phd@yahoo.co.jp 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 31, 2010 5:04:54 PM 
To:  hytham62@hotmail.com 


Stanford Finance Securities thought you would like to see this page from the conversantlife.com web site.
Message from Sender:
Stanford Finance Securities 101 Olive Way Seattle WA 98101 Tel: 206-337-0269, E-mail:mervynking_phd@yahoo.co.jp Dear Sir, This is an official notification of a consignment Marked "Personal Effects" deposited with us on the 17th March 2009 by a United Nations licensed diplomat HOWARD CARTER from London UK. It content was said to have your inheritance fund valued at $5.8 million. Since then, we have been waiting for you to contact us for the delivery. We arrange for the safekeeping of special and valuable packages in trust for reputable clients that are honest and trustworthy. Please email or fax us the following information below to enable us make the necessary delivery schedule of your consignment to your doorstep. Proof of Identification: (Passport or driver's License): Your Complete Address (Physical Address with Zip Code): Nearest Airport: Direct Telephone/ Fax Number: Complete the above and send back to us as soon as possible for a possible delivery timetable. Sincerely, Dr. Mervyn King PhD Operations Manager Stanford Finance Securities

Relief groups scramble to aid Myanmar 
by Robert316 
Click here to read more on our site

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CV – Logistics Coordinator / Warehouse In-charge / Logistics Data Administrator (UAE Experienced)‏
From:  aaminraj@redeeffmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 30, 2010 4 :11: 59 PM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Aamin Raj...doc (52.0 KB)  


Sir, I have 2+ years of experience in logistics coordination & data administration in UAE & 4 years of experience in logistics, office administration, sales & technical support in Pakistan. I am currently pursuing Bachelors of Commerce (B. Com.) and highly proficient in MS Office Applications. I also have a valid manual UAE Driving license for Light vehicles. I have proven expertise in providing world-class administrative and office support services and have the abilities in performing wide range of administrative works and personnel relation. I have excellent competencies in interacting with clients, sellers, and government authorities. I am a dedicated and self-motivated team player having excellent communication, analytical, problem solving, and time management skills. I am on employment visa. I am applying for the above positions and please find my Cv attached herewith for your kind reference. Thanks & regards Aamin Rajpurkar

----------


## om faisal

Confirmation Email Ref No: (XBL-37-14-29-33)‏
From:  internet@localhost.uran.ru 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, February 06, 2010 2:41:15 PM 
To:  winning@euro.be 
Cc:  winning@euro.be 

Confirmation Email Ref No: (XBL-37-14-29-33)Reply to Email:eeuromillion210@aol.com You have won 1,000.000.00 Euro ( One Million Euro ),in the Euro millionsEmailSweepstakes Program Corporation, held on the 26th of January 2010.In BrusselsBelgium. We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you tocontact the processing office immediately. For the claim. the same messageattached Contact Person, Mr. Kart Van Winski.TEL:+0032489-993-181 or 01132489-993-181 Reply to Email:eeuromillion210@aol.com Winning Information'sReference No: (XBL-37-14-29-33)Serial No: Du173858/31527Ticket No: 28-20-15-19-22Lucky No: 4-16-17-20-29/ :: 7Batch No: 3-12-30-8-42-10Your Full Name & Telephone Number.Note: all winning must be claim not later than 28th of February 2010. Your Sincerely,Mrs. Rose Mann P.coPromotion co-ordinatorCONTACT: Mr.Kart Van Winski.

----------


## om faisal

CV – Labour Supervisor / Camp Boss‏
From:  pramod12@redeeffmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 04, 2010 9 :33: 39 AM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Manoj Kum...doc (60.5 KB)  


Sir, I have 2.5 years of experience as Labour Supervisor & Camp Boss in UAE & Oman. I can speak English, Hindi and fair spoken skills in Arabic. I can handle sire workers efficiently and have good knowledge on site work. I am on visit visa. I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. Thanks & regards Manoj Kumar  ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Confirm Your Delivery Informations.‏
From:  UPS PARCEL SERVICES (corkyw@gci.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 29, 2010 7:43:29 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 UPS PARCE...pdf (29.5 KB)  


UPS West London Center353 Regis Road,London, NW5 3UP. Dear Sir / Madam, Good day to you. i am Mr. Keith Freeman, Dispatch Manager UPS West London Center. We've been waiting for you to contact us for confirmation that your package is registered with us for the shipping of your package to your place of residence. This is mandatory, please fill out the below to confirm your mailing information: FULL NAMES : PHONE: ADDRESS: COUNTRY: Note: see attachment for more detail information RegardsMr. Keith Freeman+44 701 114 8507  Copyright © 1995-2010 United Parcel Service of America, Inc. All rights reserved

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Confirm Your Delivery Informations.‏
From:  UPS PARCEL SERVICES (corkyw@gci.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 29, 2010 7:43:29 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 UPS PARCE...pdf (29.5 KB)  


UPS West London Center353 Regis Road,London, NW5 3UP. Dear Sir / Madam, Good day to you. i am Mr. Keith Freeman, Dispatch Manager UPS West London Center. We've been waiting for you to contact us for confirmation that your package is registered with us for the shipping of your package to your place of residence. This is mandatory, please fill out the below to confirm your mailing information: FULL NAMES : PHONE: ADDRESS: COUNTRY: Note: see attachment for more detail information RegardsMr. Keith Freeman+44 701 114 8507  Copyright © 1995-2010 United Parcel Service of America, Inc. All rights reserved



UPS West London Center
353 Regis Road,
London, NW5 3UP.
Dear Sir / Madam,
Good day to you. We've been waiting for you to contact us for confirmation that
your package is registered with us for the shipping of your package to your place
of residence.
This is to inform you that we are in possession of your package that includes a
certified check valued at £ 250,000.00 and other vital documents that we
facilitate the clearance of the check in your country. Rest assured that your check
has been confirmed valid and true and delivery will be made once you have
completed the necessary requirements.
Note that as soon as our Delivery Team confirms your information, it will take
two working days (48 hours) for your package to reach a designated destination.
You must contact our Dispatch Manager, Mr. Keith Freeman,
Email: upstracking2247@9.cn
Tel: +44 701 114 8507
For your information, mail, VAT, delivery and taxes have been paid by the
Lottery Commission Promo price before your package was registered.
What you must pay the maintenance fee for the safety of the UPS as stated in our
Terms & Privacy page provided to ensure your parcel. The cost for the security
keeping fee is £ 165 GBP.
This is mandatory; please fill out the form below to confirm your mailing
information:
FULL NAMES:
PHONE:
ADDRESS:
COUNTRY:
UPS Online Team Management © 1995-2010 UPS.
Copyright © 1995-2010 United Parcel Service of
America, Inc. All rights reserved

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BE PART OF HISTORY(73 DAYS TO WORLD CUP)‏
From:  FELIX THEMBA (fifaslotonlinepromotions@totallyintofootball.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 29, 2010 4:21:37 PM 
To:   

FIFA SLOT ONLINE PROMOTIONS GLOBAL AWARD 


FIFA WORLD CUP SLOT ONLINE PROMOTIONS 
20 Meadowland Avenue, Glen South 10285 SA, 

P.O. Box 59 Cape Town

Ref: EAAL/851OYHI/09
Batch: GQ10015008 

Dear winner, Congratulation



FIFA management has completed the world wide annual promotional draw randomly selected for internet users, held on Monday 29th June 2009 in Cape Town, South Africa.



Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to REF: EAAL/851OYHI/09;  ticket number 008795727498; serial numbers BTD/9080648302/08; Batch number GQ10015008; Insurance number SIB/0209; lucky numbers 6-10-33-39-40-48 bonus (43),which subsequently won as one of the 7 jackpot winners in this draw, You have therefore won the sum of €1, 750, 000, 00 (One Million Seven Hundred And Fifty Thousand Euros)  The registered drawn number was conducted in Ballot D. All participants were selected randomly through computer ballot system. NO ticket were sold your Email address automatically Qualifies you for the draw. 



Your winning coupon fall within our Afro/Asia booklet. Contact our designated agent Mr Felix Themba he will guide you through the process to facilitate the release of your prize.

                    CONTACT OUR AGENT: MR Felix Themba

                                                              TEL: +27 73 021 9111,

                                                              FAX: +27 86 546 0720

Emails: felthemba@gmail.com



YOURFULLNAME:_____________________________________  __
AGE:______________________________________________  ____
SEX:______________________________________________  ____
PERMANENTADDRESS:_________________________________  _
COUNTRY: ______________________________________________

OCCUPATION:_______________________________________  ____
INSURANCE:________________________________________  ____
MOBILE____________________________________________  ____

WINNINGE-MAIL________________________________________ 
AMOUNTWON_________________________________________  _
BATCHNO:__________________________________________  ___
TICKETNO:_________________________________________  ___
REFRENCENO:_______________________________________  ___
LUCKYNO:__________________________________________  __
SERIAL NO:____________________________________________

Note: You have 30 days of this notification from this date of this publication to claim your prize or you may forefeet your award winnings prize. 




N/B: You are advised to keep your winning information confidential to avoid double claim or impersonation.
Yours truly 

MS.CAROLYN .A.TAYLOR

(Promotions Manager)

Sunshine Slot Online Promotions

Copy right © 2009

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Final Notification!!!‏
From:  Msn/Yahoo Lottery Incorporation (claimsdept_mark2010@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Sunday, March 28, 2010 2 :34: 14 AM 
To:  info@lottery.com 

Msn/Yahoo Lottery Incorporation PO Box 1010,Liverpool L70 1NL,United Kingdom.   WINNING NOTIFICATION!!! We are pleased to inform you that your email won you a lump sum of 750,000.00GBP  (Seven Hundred & Fifty Thousand Pounds Sterling).   Please contact our event manager for more details: (Mr.) David Mark  Email:claimsdept_mark2010@hotmail.com   This is part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted  abuse of this program by some unscrupulous elements.    Please be warned.    Best Regards Mrs.Lisa Wise UK-LOTTO coordinator  Material Copyright © 2010 Lottery United Kingdom

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATM PAYMENT UPDATE 3/27/2010‏
From:  MR. SADIQ ALMAN ACTING PRESIDENT. (noreply.accessbank@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 27, 2010 3:24:13 PM 
To:   

ATM PAYMENT UPDATEOFFICE OF THE CHIEF AUDITOR TO THE PRESIDENT,INTERNATIONAL CREDIT SETTLEMENT ATTENTION:BENEFICIARY, THIS IS TO OFFICIALLY INFORM YOU THAT WE HAVE VERIFIED YOUR LOAN CONTRACT/INHERITANCE FILE AND FOUND OUT THAT WHY YOU HAVE NOT RECEIVED YOUR PAYMENT IS BECAUSE YOU HAVE NOT FULFILLED ALL THE OBLIGATIONS GIVEN TOYOU IN RESPECT OF YOUR CONTRACT/INHERITANCE PAYMENT. FURTHERMORE WE HAVE BEEN INFORMED THAT YOU ARE STILL IN CONTACT AND DEALING WITH NONE OFFICIALS IN THE BANK! ALL IN THE ATTEMPTS TO SECURE THE RELEASE OF THE FUNDS TO YOU. WE WISH TO ADVICE YOU THAT STOP FORTH WITH SUCH ILLEGAL ACTS!!!AS WE HAVE DECIDED TO BRING A SOLUTION TO YOUR PROBLEM. RIGHT NOW WE HAVE ARRANGED YOUR PAYMENT THROUGH OUR SWIFT CARD PAYMENT CENTER ASIA PACIFIC,THATS THE LATEST INSTRUCTION FROM THE NEW ACTING PRESIDENT, DR. GOODLUCK JONATAN FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA (GCFR). THIS CARD CENTER WILL SEND YOU AN ATM CARD WHICH YOU WILL USE TO WITHDRAW YOUR MONEY AT ANY ATM MACHINE IN ANY PART OF THE WORLD, BUT YOU ARE ONLY ALLOWED TO WITHDRAW DAILY A MAXIMUM OF $10,500 USD ONLY (TEN THOUSAND, FIVE HUNDRED UNITED STATES DOLLARS) PER DAY.SO IF YOU LIKE TO RECEIVE YOUR INHERITANCE /CONTRACT FUND IN THIS WAY PLEASE LET US KNOW BY CONTACTING THE ATM PAYMENT DEPARTMENT DIRECTOR AND ALSO SEND THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION AS LISTED BELOW. 1. FULL NAME:2. FULL ADDRESS :3. PHONE AND FAX #:4. YOUR AGE :5. GENDER :6. OCCUPATION : CONTACT THE BANK DIRECTLY TO PICKUP YOUR OWN ATM CARDMr Jafar BamarkiBANK MANAGERACCESS BANK PLC ATM PAYMENT DEPARTMENTEMAIL:access.atmcard.dept77@live.com THE ATM CARD PAYMENT CENTER HAS BEEN MANDATED TO ISSUE OUT $1,500,000.000 AS PART PAYMENT FOR THIS FISCAL YEAR 2010. ALSO FOR YOURINFORMATION,YOU ARE TO STOP ANY FURTHER COMMUNICATION WITH ANY OTHERPERSON(S)OR OFFICE(S)TO AVOID ANY HITCH IN RECEIVING YOUR PAYMENT. NOTE THAT BECAUSE OF IMPOSTORS, WE HEREBY ISSUE YOU OUR CODE OF CONDUCT, WHICH IS (ATM-112/2010) SO YOU HAVE TO INDICATE THIS CODE WHEN CONTACTING THE CARD CENTER BY USING IT AS YOUR SUBJECT. MR. SADIQ ALMANCHIEF AUDITOR TO THE PRESIDENTFEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA.INTERNATIONAL CREDIT SETTLEMENT

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATIONS! YOUR EMAIL HAS DRAWN & HAVE WON PRIZE‏
From:  THE YAHOO! MAIL WINDOWS LOTTERY TEAM. (gg54@johnnnymails.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 26, 2010 10:47:37 PM 
To:   


Your email has been received and acknowledged through Electronic Balloting System (E.B.S). This Lottery was organized by Yahoo! promoted and sponsored by a conglomerate of some Multinational Companies as part of their social responsibility to the citizens in the communities where they have operational base. 

You have Awarded the sum of Two Million Dollars. We are congratulating you for been one of the People selected. All Participants were selected through a Computer Balloting system drawn from Nine Hundred Thousand E-mail Addresses from Canada, Australia, United States, Asia, Europe, Middle East, Africa and Oceania as part of our International Promotions program which is conducted annually with the below Winnings Information's. 

Reference Number:                YBM-EBS-710AF
Batch Number:                      YBM-EBS-360AF
Winning Number:                  YBM-EBS-718AF.

You are now require to Furnish us with the Below information to enable us work on your File then send to you your Winning Certificate:

Full Name: ..................................................  .....................
Age / Status: ..................................................  ...................
Tel & Fax: ..................................................  ........................
Occupation: ..................................................  .....................
Nationality: ..................................................  ......................
Residential Address: ..................................................  .........

As soon as all these information's are received to be correct, we will immediately send your Winning Certificate to you why your Winning File will be send to United Kingdom and Ireland for Final endorsement before your Winning Funds will be release to you.



 You select how to transfer the prize money to you: 

 Cheque Delivery To Your Address
Bank Account Transfer 
By Cash 


(Winners will be require to come down here by their selves to remit their winning fund.) 

Now take the next step and claim your money and say thanks to Yahoo!
You are advice to hasten up on time and get back to us for us to serve you better.


Have a Great day. 


Yahoo & Microsoft windows Lottery Promotion
...In Your Best Interest!.... 


If you have questions or wish to claim your prize money kindly contact this email. sees the instructions at the body of this message.

copyright © 2009 Yahoo! Inc. All rights reserved. Copyright/IP Policy - Terms of Service - Guide to Online Security 
NOTICE: We collect personal information on this site. 
To learn more about how we use your information, see our Privacy Policy

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Lucrative Venture‏
From:  Joseph Yun (joseph.yun10@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 26, 2010 3 :27: 16 PM 
To:  hytham62@hotmail.com 

My name is Joseph Yun, the financial controller at China Trust Commercial Bank in Beijing, and I am getting in touch with you regarding a business deal worth $US37 Million in my control which will be executed under a legitimate arrangement. I am contacting you independently and will intimate you more about myself and details of the project if and when I receive your response.Kindly get back to me on my private email if you are interested in partnering with me on this project.Contact me via my private email: joseph.yun00@hotmail.com Sincerely,Joseph Yun.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATION!!!‏
From:  andrealluch@cpenet.com.ar 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 26, 2010 3 :10: 34 AM 
To:  claim_mbent@live.com 

      MICROSOFT CORPORATIONLottery Administrative Department,100 Victoria Street Cardinal Place,SW1E 5JL London,United Kingdom.Tell:+447031800886 CONGRATULATIONS !!! We are delighted to inform you of your prize which was released on the16th of March 2010 by Microsoft Corporation London United Kingdom whichis fully based on an electronic selection of winners using their e-mailaddresses from sites and your email address was attached to:REFERENCE NUMBER: 081511BATCH NUMBER: CMLC-9932009TICKET NUMBER: 644 7954365 B44805SERIAL NUMBER: 4708-325 This batch draws the lucky numbers as follows 4,13,33,37 and bonusnumber 17,which consequently won the lottery in the second category.You have been approved to receive the sum of 500,000.00 (SEVEN HUNDREDAND FIFTY THOUSAND GREAT BRITISH POUNDS) in cash, credit file ref:HLP/HW 7509/02 from the total cash prize shared among six lucky winnersin this category. All participants were selected through a computerballoting system drawn from Nine hundred thousand E-mail addresses amongthe millions that subscribed to Yahoo, Aol, Walla, rediffmail, Gmail,Russian Mail,Hotmail and few from other e-mail providers in Canada,Australia, United States of America, Asia, Europe, Middle East, Africaand Oceania. Six people are selected annually to benefit from thispromotion and you are one of the Selected Winners.This Lottery was organized by the Microsoft Corporation Worldwide aspart of her social responsibility to the citizens in the communitieswhere they have an operational base (INTERNET). Furthermore, yourdetailed (e-mail address) falls within our Asian representative officein London, United Kingdom as indicated in your play coupon and yourprize of £750,000.00will be released to you from our regional bank as appointed by the UnitedNation. We hope that with part of your prize, you will participate in ourend of year high stakes for £1.5 Billion international draw.However, the 2010 Microsoft International E-mail Promotion is no doubt,a momentous achievement in the history of this Corporation. Whilebasking in the euphoria of this achievement, I wish to seize thisopportunity to acquaint you with guidelines as you must follow in orderto complete your claims. On our part, we have a mandate to see youthrough. We will work assiduously to realize this mandate as we respectyour views, opinions and most importantly protect your Privacy. Thispromotion is part of the financial empowerment program of the MicrosoftCorporation Worldwide.To file for your claim please contact your fiduciary agent for therelease of your lottery prize: Name : DR, MARK BENTEmail:claims_mbent@live.comTell: +447010036273 You are required to forward the following details to help process yourwinning Certificate,which will facilitate the release of your£750,000.00 to you.Make sure all information is correct and to the best of your knowledgeto avoid termination of your prize. 1. First Name:...........................2. Middle Name:............................3. Last Name:..............................4. Address: ..................................................  ...5. State/province:..............................6. Country:......................................7. Nationality:..................................8. Mobile Phone Number: ........................9. Home Phone Number: ..........................10.Occupation: ..............................11.Sex: ................................12.Age:...........  ..............................13.Marital Status:............................. I ----------------------------------- hereby declare that the aboveinformation is true and binding on me. if at any time it is discoveredthat i have given a false information,i will forfeit the rights to mywinning. Please also quote your reference, batch and winning numbers which can befound on the top left corner of this notification. For security reasonswe advice all winners to keep their information confidential from thepublic until your claim is processed and your prize released to you. Thisis part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarrantedtaking advantage of this program by non-participants or unofficialpersonnel.Awards must be claimed not later than 3 weeks from the day of thisnotification, Otherwise all funds will be returned as unclaimed andeventually be donated to charity organizations.   Yours in Service, MR,SMART TOM. Lottery Coordinator.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

UK NATIONAL LOTTERY AWARD‏
From:  Uk National Lottery Award Promotion (co-ordinato011uk0011@msn.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Thursday, March 25, 2010 1:18:24 PM 
To:   

UK-LOTTO HEADQUARTERS:

P O BOX 1010 LIVERPOOL, 

L70 1NL UNITED KINGDOM, 

(CUSTOMER SERVICE UNIT)     

WINNING PARAMETERS 

REF: UKNL-L/200-26937 

BATCH: 2010 MJL-02 



  WINNING NOTIFICATION/ PROCESSING ADVICE! 



We happily announce to you the draw (#1460) of the UK NATIONAL LOTTERY first of its online of this current year of 2010,online Sweepstakes International program held on 2010 in LIVERPOOL, UNITED-KINGDOM. Your e-mail address attached to ticket number: 56475600545 188 with Serial number 5368/09 drew the lucky numbers:  1. 20. 28. 33 .40 .45. 35 Bonus Ball (35), which subsequently won you the lottery in the 2nd category. You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of £425,100.00 (Four Hundred and Twenty-Five Thousand, One Hundred British Pound Sterling) in cash, credited to file ktu/9023118301/09. All participants for this online version were selected randomly from World Wide Web sites through computer draw system and extracted from over 100,000 unions, associations, and corporate bodies that are listed online. This promotion takes place Monthly.           



Please note that your lucky winning number falls within our European booklet representative office here in London as indicated in your play coupon. In view of this, your £425,100.00 (Four Hundred and Twenty-Five Thousand, One Hundred British Pound Sterling) will be released to you by any of our payment offices in Europe. Our European agent will immediately commence the process to facilitate the release of your funds as soon as you contact him. For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning information confidential till your claim is processed and your money remitted to you in whatever manner you deem fit to receive your prize. This is part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program. Please be warned!!  



To file for your claim, contact our claims agent!! 



MR: MARK JOHNSON  (FOREIGN CLAIMS MANAGER)

PAYMENT AND RELEASE DEPARTMENT, 

ALPHA CONSULATANT TRANS-ATLANTIC S.A LONDON,

UNITED KINGDOM. 

Tel Phone: +44-703-174-3999 

Fax:            +44-844-774-4704

Alt.Email:    claimoffice00461@gala.net



For the immediate release of your payments you are to provide the following details below to the Claim Agent; 



VERIFICATIONS FORM: 



NAME:.............................................  ............ 

SURENAME:.........................................  .......

CONTACT ADDRESS:...................................

TEL/FAX NUMBERS:....................................

AGE:.......................SEX:...................  ............ 

OCCUPATION:.......................................  ........

COUNTRY OF ORIGIN:..................................

COUNTRY OF RESIDENCE:.......................... 

TICKET NUMBER:........................................

SERIAL NUMBER:........................................

WINNING NUMBER:.................................... 

AMOUNT WON............................................. 



Congratulations once again from all Members and staff of this program. Thank you for being part of our promotional lottery programs.   



SINCERELY YOURS, DR.MRS VOKE SCOTT 

ONLINE COORDINATOR FOR UK NATIONAL LOTTERY

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CV – Finance & Accounts Manager / Chief Accountant / Internal Auditor‏
From:  shazadzahid@redeeffmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 25, 2010 8:00:50 AM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Shahzad Z...doc (60.5 KB)  


Sir, I am an experienced Finance & Accounts Professional with track record of over 10 years work experience gained within various industries. I have served in highly responsible positions as Audit Officer, Senior Accounts Manager, etc. I am professionally qualified Chartered Management Accountant from UK & a Masters in Economics & Bachelors in commerce with excellent computer skills & high level of proficiency in Finance & Accounting customized software. I have gained knowledge & skills in Finance and Accounts including Treasury Management, Payroll Administration, Bank Settlement, Receivables & Payables, Petty Cash, Sales & General Administration. I have excellent skills in analyzing numerate data & use if arithmetic functions. I am on visit visa. I am expecting AED 10,000 plus benefits. I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. Thanks & regards Shahzad Zahid  ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CAPITAL INVESTMENT.‏
From:  VICTOR MARTINS (mailvicmartins@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 25, 2010 6:50:45 AM 
To:   

FEDERAL MINISTRY OF WORKS AND HOUSINGOBALENDE-IKOYI LAGOS.FROM: ENGR.VICTOR MARTINS,EMAIL vic_martins250@yahoo.cn ASSISTANCE REQUIRED FOR TRANSFER OF US$25M AND ACQUISITION OF PROPERTIES (REAL ESTATES)  Dear sirI am making this contact with you on behalf of my colleagues. I am a member of the TENDER BOARD COMMITTEE of the Federal Ministry of Works and Housing of Lagos Nigeria. Our duties includes: award, evaluation and review of contracts. In 1996, my committee (TBC) awarded a contract of US$150,000,000 (One Hundred and Fifty Million United States Dollars only) to a joint venture of SPEIBATIGNOLES and FOUGEROLLE, for an engineering, procurement, construction of pipeline network a Eleme Petro-Chemical plant. As it were, the acuta contract sum was deliberately over-invoiced by us (TBC) with the sum of US$25,000,000.00 (TWENTY-FIVE MILLION UNITED STATES DOLLARS ONLY). The project was executed, commissioned and the contractor(s) paid accordingly. My colleagues and I want to transfer the over-invoiced amount into a viable foreign account. We have therefore resolved that as long as you can act as the sole beneficiary of the fund. The following will be the mode of sharing: 25% (i.e US$6.25M) for beneficiary i.e. owner of account, 10% for expenses incurred during the course of transfer, and 65% for us the officials. Let me reiterate at this juncture, that there are top and influential government officials involved in this transfer and as such I would appreciate it, if this business is treated with utmost confidentiality. I do hope I can trust you as regards this matter. In the light of this, I would like you to forward to me the following information: 1. Your company name and address if any 2. Your personal fax number 3. Your personal telephone number for easy communication. This will enable us to forward the information to the Corporation for purposes of processing and immediate remittance of this funds to the account that will be provided by you. All modalities have been worked out and the necessary machinery put in place with the officials of the Federal Ministry of Finance and the Central Bank of Nigeria (CBN) to effect this transfer within the shortest possible time. It is worthy to note that this transaction is 100% risk free, my only fear is the confidentiality of this business from your end. It is pertinent to note that only an expatriate firm can lay claim to this fund. We are barred from operating foreign accounts as civil servants still serving the government. As soon as the payment is effected, and the amount mentioned above is successfully transferred into your account, we intend to use own share in acquiring some properties (Real Estates) Abroad. For this too, you shall also serve as our agent. Please send your reply through this my email address and I shall send you my phone number as we progress.Note that this E-mail is not one of those Internet jokes and should be treated with seriousness, utmost important and confidentiality. Your quick response will be highly appreciated. If however, you are not disposed to assist, kindly destroy this letter, in view of the confidentiality of the proposed transaction and for the interest of the personalities involved. Yours faithfully Victor Martins

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Maj Gen David G Perkins‏
From:  Maj.David G Perkins (davidgperkins26@yahoo.com.ph)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 25, 2010 6:19:50 AM 
To:   

Hello,      What I wish to relate to you will smack of unethical practice but I want you to understand something.I am not a criminal and what I do, I do not find against good conscience, this may be hard for you to understand, but the dynamics of my services dictates that I make this move. Such opportunities only come ones'way once in a lifetime. I cannot let this chance pass me by, for once I find myself in total control of my destiny.  I Am an American soldier, In foreign service as the XVIII airborne corps commander in Iraq , I and my Co Officers discovered some US dollars huge amount of funds belonging to fleeing regime leaders in Iraq, which the amount will not be disclose now for securities reasons.   This money is being kept safe in a secured location; we would disclose to you later .You can go through this web link to understand events that took place in Iraq at the time of operation. http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/2988455.stm   Due to our correct service with American Army, we are not allowed to have or keep discovered looted funds around us, we decided to look for someone to help us relocate and keep this funds for us, that is why I have contacted you, so that you can keep it for us in your safe account or custody un-till we complete our foreign service in Iraq.   You will take 20 %, while 80 % will be for me and my co officers. This transaction should remain safe and confidential,and There is no risk involved or whatsoever as its only me and my partner that knows the present location of the money.If you are interested, please kindly send me the information below.  YOUR FULL NAMES: YOUR PRESENT HOME AND BUSINESS ADDRESS YOUR TELEPHONE NUMBERS  COPY OF YOUR INTERNATIONAL PASSPORT  Please,again, note I am a family man; I have a wife and children. I send you this mail not without a measure of fear as to what the consequences, but I know within me that nothing ventured is nothing gained and that success and riches never come easy or on a platter of gold. This is the one truth I have learned from my years of service. Do not betray my confidence.    If you are interested reply to my private email account  Thanks for your anticipated cooperation  In God We Trust.   Best Regards Maj. Gen. David G. Perkins

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Notification Number: GUK/877/798/2010 [Scanned]‏
From:  Mrs. tracy chapman (info@google.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 25, 2010 2 :10: 21 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 img1.jpg (3.3 KB)  



Google United Kingdom Limited
Belgrave House,
76 Buckingham Palace Road,
London,
SW1W 9TQ,
United Kingdom.


GOOGLE OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION.



Congratulations to you as we bring to your notice, the results of the First Category draws of GOOGLE LOTTERY INT. We are happy to inform you that you have emerged a winner under the Second Category, which is part of our promotional draws. Participants were selected through a computer ballot system drawn from 2,500,000 email addresses of individuals and companies, from all over the world without their knowledge.


Your e-mail address emerged as one of the online winning emails in the second category and therefore attracted a cash award of Ј650.000.00 (Six Hundred and Fifty Thousand British pounds sterling).These are your awards details.


(1) Security Code Number: GUK/4532345G. 
(2) Ticket No: GUK/699/33/2010 
(3) Winning Number: GUK/877/798/2010

Information's that are required from you are part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program. To claim your won prize, please contact our claims agent with the verification form below:


(1) Your contact address.
(2) Your Tel/Fax numbers.
(3) Your Nationality/Country.
(4) Your Full Names.
(5) Sex.
(6) Occupation.
(7) Have you ever won any lottery before?
(8) Age.



To file for your claim, please contact our claims agent for validation of your winning within Twenty-nine working days of this winning Notification. Winnings that are not validated within Twenty-nine working days of winning notification are termed void and invalid. You are required to mention the above particulars of your award in every correspondence and fill in the above details in your mail to her to enable our Agent validate your winnings.


Please contact our claims agent immediately for due processing and remittance of your winnings

CONTACT:  
**************************************************  *****************
The Promotional Claims Manager.
Mrs. Tracy Chapman 
E-mail: googlesecuritydept@w.cn
tracychapmansecurity@gmail.com
Google Promotion Award Team
**************************************************  *****************


Our agent Mrs. Tracy Chapman will immediately commence the process to facilitate the release of your funds as soon as you contact her on the email stated above. You may wish to establish contact with her via e-mail with the particulars presented above citing the awards details as stated to you earlier on.


Once again on behalf of all our staff,

CONGRATULATIONS!

Sincerely,
MRS.KATE WILLIAMS
GOOGLE ZONAL CO-ORDINATOR



P Please consider the environment before printing this e-mail

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello Dear‏
From:  daly01@ilove.de 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 24, 2010 4:07:38 PM 
To:  hotmail.com 

HELLO DEAR,HOW ARE YOU?MY NAME IS MS.NINA DALIMA, I AM 28 YEARS OLD SINGLE, WORKING WITH ATLANTIC BANK ABIDJAN. MY REASON OF CONTACTING IS ABOUT A PROJECT OF GREAT BENEFITS THAT I WILL LIKE BOTH OF US TO HANDLE.PLEASE IF YOU ARE INTERESTED YOU CAN CONTACT ME VIA MY PRIVATE EMAIL ID BELOW FOR FULL DETAILS: E-MAIL: dalynina@hotmail.com, WAITING TO HEAR FROM YOU. THANKSMS.NINA DALIMA.--------------------------daly01 l&#228;dt dich in sein Freundesnetzwerk bei iLove ein. iLove ist eine Plattform im Internet, auf der man sich ganz einfach mitseinen Freunden austauschen kann, um deren Freunde und Bekannte kennenzu lernen. Auf diese Weise knüpft man schnell und unkompliziert vieleneue Kontakte. Wenn du dich bei iLove registrierst, wirst du automatisch in dasFreundesnetzwerk von daly01 aufgenommen. Klicke hier, um dich bei iLove anzumelden:http://www.ilove.de/dtf/fill_profile...pin=6943116262 Viel Spa&#223; beim Flirten, Dating und Kennen Lernen! -------------------------- Diese Einladung wurde im Auftrag von <23D548D603C34D7B43B8D7D7CDF1B261>am Mar 24, 2010 gesendet.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PROMO WINNER‏
From:  Publishers Clearing House (pchinfo@pchinfo.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 24, 2010 3:21:11 PM 
To:   

     You have been contacted via email and you have won £560,000.00 on our on-line draws which was played on the Month of March 2010. Please Contact your Verification Manager by email. PUBLISHERS CLEARING HOUSE REDEMPTION CENTRE (UK HEAD OFFICE)For Further Information about yourWinnings,contact our Lottery Fiduciary Agent below with the following information: Mrs. Doris SmithEmail: dsmithpch@net.hr OR dsmithpch@gawab.comTel: +447708296335 Name:.....Age:......Sex:.....Occupation:.....Addre  ss:....Telephone Number:.....Indicate Preferred Mode of Prize Collection: (A) Cheque (B) Draft (C)Telegraphic Transfer if by Telegraphic Transfer(Details of the account where you want your funds)Country:.............. !!!Once Again Congratulations!!!Maryann Carter Contest Departmentfor Publishers Clearing House SweepstakesInternational Program

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATION!!!‏
From:  andrealluch@cpenet.com.ar 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 26, 2010 3:07:59 AM 
To:  claim_mbent@live.com 

      MICROSOFT CORPORATIONLottery Administrative Department,100 Victoria Street Cardinal Place,SW1E 5JL London,United Kingdom.Tell:+447031800886 CONGRATULATIONS !!! We are delighted to inform you of your prize which was released on the16th of March 2010 by Microsoft Corporation London United Kingdom whichis fully based on an electronic selection of winners using their e-mailaddresses from sites and your email address was attached to:REFERENCE NUMBER: 081511BATCH NUMBER: CMLC-9932009TICKET NUMBER: 644 7954365 B44805SERIAL NUMBER: 4708-325 This batch draws the lucky numbers as follows 4,13,33,37 and bonusnumber 17,which consequently won the lottery in the second category.You have been approved to receive the sum of 500,000.00 (SEVEN HUNDREDAND FIFTY THOUSAND GREAT BRITISH POUNDS) in cash, credit file ref:HLP/HW 7509/02 from the total cash prize shared among six lucky winnersin this category. All participants were selected through a computerballoting system drawn from Nine hundred thousand E-mail addresses amongthe millions that subscribed to Yahoo, Aol, Walla, rediffmail, Gmail,Russian Mail,Hotmail and few from other e-mail providers in Canada,Australia, United States of America, Asia, Europe, Middle East, Africaand Oceania. Six people are selected annually to benefit from thispromotion and you are one of the Selected Winners.This Lottery was organized by the Microsoft Corporation Worldwide aspart of her social responsibility to the citizens in the communitieswhere they have an operational base (INTERNET). Furthermore, yourdetailed (e-mail address) falls within our Asian representative officein London, United Kingdom as indicated in your play coupon and yourprize of £750,000.00will be released to you from our regional bank as appointed by the UnitedNation. We hope that with part of your prize, you will participate in ourend of year high stakes for £1.5 Billion international draw.However, the 2010 Microsoft International E-mail Promotion is no doubt,a momentous achievement in the history of this Corporation. Whilebasking in the euphoria of this achievement, I wish to seize thisopportunity to acquaint you with guidelines as you must follow in orderto complete your claims. On our part, we have a mandate to see youthrough. We will work assiduously to realize this mandate as we respectyour views, opinions and most importantly protect your Privacy. Thispromotion is part of the financial empowerment program of the MicrosoftCorporation Worldwide.To file for your claim please contact your fiduciary agent for therelease of your lottery prize: Name : DR, MARK BENTEmail:claims_mbent@live.comTell: +447010036273 You are required to forward the following details to help process yourwinning Certificate,which will facilitate the release of your£750,000.00 to you.Make sure all information is correct and to the best of your knowledgeto avoid termination of your prize. 1. First Name:...........................2. Middle Name:............................3. Last Name:..............................4. Address: ..................................................  ...5. State/province:..............................6. Country:......................................7. Nationality:..................................8. Mobile Phone Number: ........................9. Home Phone Number: ..........................10.Occupation: ..............................11.Sex: ................................12.Age:...........  ..............................13.Marital Status:............................. I ----------------------------------- hereby declare that the aboveinformation is true and binding on me. if at any time it is discoveredthat i have given a false information,i will forfeit the rights to mywinning. Please also quote your reference, batch and winning numbers which can befound on the top left corner of this notification. For security reasonswe advice all winners to keep their information confidential from thepublic until your claim is processed and your prize released to you. Thisis part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarrantedtaking advantage of this program by non-participants or unofficialpersonnel.Awards must be claimed not later than 3 weeks from the day of thisnotification, Otherwise all funds will be returned as unclaimed andeventually be donated to charity organizations.   Yours in Service, MR,SMART TOM. Lottery Coordinator.

----------


## om faisal

بريد فاز الخاصة بك 750،000.00 جائزة 2010 جنيه استرليني‏
From:  SWISS-LOTTO (notifi01@bellsouth.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, March 27, 2010 4:26:42 AM 
To:   


السويسرية لوتو
https : / / www.swisslotto.ch
اليانصيب الوطني البريد الإلكتروني الاقتراع جائزة 2010
كنت قد حصلت على مبلغ 750،000.00 جنيه استرليني جنيها استرلينيا في سويسرا لوتو قمر صناعي برامج البريد الإلكتروني في اليانصيب الذي عناوين البريد الإلكتروني التي تم اختيارها عشوائيا من قبل البرمجيات مدعوم من شبكة الانترنت من خلال موقع في جميع أنحاء العالم وتصنيفها فيما يلي :
"وآسيا".
"باء" أوروبا
"جيم" أمريكا الشمالية
"دال" أمريكا الجنوبية
"هاء" افريقيا
"واو" الاسترالية.
عنوان بريدك الالكتروني كان من بين الذين وقع عليهم الاختيار هذا العام للالسويسرية لوتو القمر الصناعي اليانصيب. وهذا البرنامج هو بفخر الترويجية برعاية سويسرية لوتو organization.Your عنوان البريد الالكتروني المرفقة المرجع رقم 5 ، 7 ، 14 ، 17 ، 18 ، 43 مع 10 المسلسل ، وبالتالي فاز اليانصيب في "هاء" عنوان.
لديك لذلك تمت الموافقة على دفع مبلغ مقطوع من £ 750،000.00 GBP.Please علما بأن ما تتمتعون به محظوظا عدد يندرج ضمن لنا الفوز الأفريقية كتيب ممثل تصنيفها على النحو أعلاه. في ضوء ذلك ، سيتم إطلاق سراح بك الفائزة يكون لك من قبل لدينا الائتمانية الأفريقية Bank.This البنك سيبدأ على الفور في عملية لتسهيل الإفراج عن الأموال الخاصة بك الفوز بمجرد الاتصال بهم.
هذا العرض يقام سنويا لأسباب أمنية ، وينصح لك للحفاظ على سرية التفاصيل الفوز حتى تتم معالجة المطالبات الخاصة بك وفوزك المبالغ المحولة إلى لكم بأي طريقة ترونها مناسبة للحصول على جائزتك. هذا هو جزء من جهودنا تدبير احترازي لتجنب ازدواج مدعيا والاعتداء غير المبرر لهذا البرنامج من قبل بعض العناصر عديمة الضمير.
لملف لطلبك ، يرجى الاتصال الأفريقية البنك الائتمانية :
الإسترليني بنك نيجيريا
البريد الإلكتروني : infosterlingbankplc@stargatesg1.com
هاتف : +234 7038553413
المرجو أن يبين أدناه معلومات للبنك لتجهيز المدفوعات.
1. الاسم الكامل :
2. الجنسية :
3. تاريخ الميلاد
4. الجنس :
5. الوضع العائلي :
6. عنوان الاتصال :
7. رقم الهاتف :
8. الاحتلال :
9. القطرية الحالية :
10.Draw الرقم أعلاه :
هذه التفاصيل تسهيل الإجراءات القانونية الواجبة ، والإفراج عن المكاسب لتجنب أي تأخير لا لزوم لها والتعقيدات في تجهيز على الأرباح
كل رد يجب ان توجه للبنك دفع (infosterlingbankplc@stargatesg1.com) الفشل في إرسال المعلومات الخاصة بك للبنك يؤدي الى تنحية.
فان نوريس
مدير الالعاب على الانترنت
السويسرية لوتو
https : / / www.swisslotto.ch
حقوق النشر محفوظة © 2010 swisslotto! جميع الحقوق محفوظة!

----------


## om faisal

Acquiring Diamond Mining‏
From:  David Green (marketing22pcd@ymail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 24, 2010 3:07:43 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 DIAMOND M...doc (25.0 KB)  


Attn:Open your attachment and confirm a letter for acquiring diamond mining site.Mr David Green  
RE: PARTNERSHIP FOR DIAMOND MINE ACQUISITION. 

Dear Partner,

I need a foreign partner to stand as front in acquiring diamond mining site through the Department of Minerals and Energy , South Africa . The site is located at PAARDEBERG EAST, 50km west of Kimberly. The mine indicator minerals are consistent with high value Kimberlite pipe. Diamond from the site comprises 60% gem and 40% industrial diamonds with monthly yield of more than 4million and 7million United States Dollars. 

The site is up for sale to prospective diamond merchants, but my family, Nogxina wants to buy the site, and lease it to mining giants that will be paying loyalty to us. However, the position of Advocate Sandile Nogxina, as the director general of the Department makes it difficult for our family to acquire the site directly. Even when acquired, we will not manage it to avoid exposing our family in general and the director general in particular for unethical conducts. The deal therefore is to put you forward as the foreign operator acquiring the site and leasing it to mining companies. The lease agreement will be such that the mining company holds 65% stake in the mine, while you will hold 35% stake. The 35% of all earnings from the mine will be divided as follows: 20% for my family and 15% for you. The lease will be for an initial ten year period, renewable for another ten year. 

During the first pre-production test mining phase, 4% of the sales value of diamonds produced will be payable to the government. At full production the royalty will increase to 8% of the sales value of diamonds. The royalty will be deducted from the mining company share at all times. If you are interested in the deal, reply on this email: contractprojectwork@mcom.com and I will link you to our attorney representative for further explanation. 

Best regards, 
Mr. David Green
For the family
Email: contractprojectwork@mcom.com

----------


## om faisal

CV – Senior HSE / Safety Officer (UAE & Singapore Experienced)‏
From:  kaviarasan@redeeffmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 24, 2010 9:17:52 AM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 kaviarasa...doc (57.0 KB)  


 Sir, I am a well qualified & trained HSE Professional with sound knowledge on safety rules and regulations; and enforcement. I am professionally qualified with appropriate certifications in HSE & well trained in accident investigation, risk management & First Aid. I have 6 years of experience as HSE / Safety Officer with reputed organization in UAE, Singapore & India and have internationally acclaimed qualification from UK & Singapore. I have solid experience in handling renowned projects in UAE & Singapore and experience in working in Oil & Gas Refinery. I also have excellent communication skills in English and Hindi and highly proficient in MS Office Applications. I am on employment visa. I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. I am expecting AED 8,000 plus benefits. Thanks & regards Kaviarasan V  ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

Dear Award Winner,‏
From:  zuma (mazuma50@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, March 05, 2010 9:37:36 AM 
To:   
  17 attachments 
 image001.png (2.3 KB), image002.gif (6.8 KB), image003.gif (1.4 KB), image004.gif (1.3 KB), image005.gif (1.3 KB), image006.gif (1.3 KB), image007.gif (1.3 KB), image008.gif (1.3 KB), image009.jpg (39.8 KB), image010.jpg (5.0 KB), image011.gif (28.9 KB), image012.gif (4.3 KB), image013.png (11.6 KB), image014.gif (9.9 KB), image015.gif (46.2 KB), filelist.xml (0.6 KB), WINNING N...mht (254.5 KB)  




Dear Award Winner,

Please view the attachment for your winning information,our fiduciary agent Is waiting for your favorable response for the claim of your prize.
Yours Faithfully,

Mrs. Jill Nash
YAHOO AWARD & MSN PROMOTION, UNITED KINGDOM


--Forwarded Message Attachment--


n









YAHOO AWARD & MSN WINDOW LIVE PROMOTION CENTER

133 Bark way Road, Stretford, Manchester, M32 9DX United Kingdom. 



This is to inform you that you have won prize money of Eight Hundred And Twenty Thousand Great Britain Pounds, (£820, 000, 00.) for the month of March, 2010 Prize  Promotion which was organized by YAHOO AWARDS & MSN WINDOWS LIVE.




YAHOO collects all the email addresses of the people that are active online, among the millions that subscribed to Yahoo and Hotmail and few from other E-mail Providers. Five people are selected this month to benefit from this promotion and you are one of the Selected Winners.


                    PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM


Winners shall be paid in accordance with his/her Settlement Centre. Yahoo & MSN WINDOWS LIVE Prize Award must be claimed no later than 93 days from date of Draw Notification. Any Prize not claimed within this period will be forfeited.



Stated below are your identification numbers:


BATCH NUMBER:           MFI/06/APA-43658       
REFERENCE NUMBER:   2008234522


PIN:         1206



WINNING  NUMBER:...         



These numbers fall within the South Africa Location file, you are requested to contact our fiduciary agent in South Africa and send your winning identification numbers to him;



Agent Name: Dr. Joel Armstrong.  
Address: 194 Station Road Edgware Greater London HA8 7AT, England.

PLEASE CONTACT HIM THROUGH THESE EMAILS,



Agent Name:  Mr. mar   zuma

E-Mail  marzumaa@gmail.com

Tel: (27) 792 356 848

Tel: (27) 792 356 848

fax  ( 27) 866 651 248



You are advised to send the following informations to your agent to facilitate the release of your winning fund to you.



1. Full Names.............................

2. Country.................................
3. Contact Address.....................
4. Telephone Number.................
5. Fax Number............................
5. Marital Status.........................
6. Occupation.............................
7.  My Date of birth......................
7. Sex .................................
8. Your banking information where the fund will be transferred into, either in your country or out side.
9. I.e. the account number, bank name, swift code of the bank, address of the bank and the account name. 



Congratulations!! Once again.


Yours in service,






Mrs. Jill Nash

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WARNING!!


Do not tell people about your Prize Award until your money is successfully handed over to you to avoid disqualification that may arise from double claim.

You may also receive similar e-mails from people portraying to be other Organizations or Yahoo Inc. This is solely to collect your personal information from you and lay claim over your winning. In event that you receive any e-mail similar to the notification letter that was sent to you, kindly delete it from your mail box and give no further correspondence to such person or body.



Yahoo shall not be held responsible for any loss of fund arising from the above mentioned






image001.png 

image002.gif 

image003.gif 

image004.gif 

image005.gif 

image006.gif 

image007.gif 

image008.gif 

image009.jpg 

image010.jpg 

image011.gif 

image012.gif 

image013.png 

image014.gif 

image015.gif

----------


## om faisal

CV – Networking & Desktop Engineer‏
From:  faizalmd@hottmail.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 04, 2010 7:58:26 AM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 FAIZAL.doc (71.0 KB)  


 Sir, I have 4 years of experience as Networking & Desktop Engineer. I am a Graduate in Science (B. Sc.) and have the reputation of working for IBM Company in India. I have the following technical qualifications to my credit. • CCNA (Cisco Certified Network Associate)• CCNP (Switching & Routing) - currently pursuing• MCP (Microsoft Certified Professional).• Undergone A+,N+,CCNA,CWNA and MCSE My enclosed resume which will highlight on my credentials. I am currently on visit visa. I would like to apply for the above positions and please find my resume attached herewith for your kind reference. Thanks & regards Mohammed Faizal UM  ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  Owen, Nancy Sue (susie.owen@Vanderbilt.Edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 04, 2010 3:54:46 AM 
To:  info@paula.com 

I am Mrs. Paula Hamilton. I was married to Late Dr. Edward Hamilton who was based in Malaysia. My Husband  died on February 2nd 2007 after a brief illness.
I am presently diagnosed of Chronic Myelogenous Leukemia (CML) and recently, my Doctor told me that I may not last for the next Three Months. Having known my condition, I have decided to entrust my entire estate to a honest individual who will utilize this money in the manner at which the funds are meant for.
Beloved, I choose this means to locate you because I am sure that I will be lead to the kind of person that will be totally honest with me. Due to my health condition, delay in your reply will not be of any benefit to me and this will propel me to search for someone else.  
Reply to my private email address: paula.ham22@hotmail.com   OR   paula.ham000@googlemail.com 
Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I have stated above. 
In His Arms.
Owen, Nancy Sue
   For
Ms. Paula Hamilton.

----------


## om faisal

CV – Finance & Accounts Manager / Finance Controller / Internal Auditor / Chief Accountant)‏
From:  waqar123@hottmail.ws 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, March 02, 2010 12 :59: 26 PM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Waqar Res...doc (76.5 KB)  


Sir, Good day to you. I am a Gulf experienced Finance & Accounts Professional with track record of over 10 years work experience gained within various industries in UAE, Kazakhstan and Pakistan. I have 2+ years of experience in UAE with a reputed organization in a senior position in Accounts & finance. I have the reputation of working for internationally well known organizations like Emaar Industries & Investments & PriceWaterhouseCoopers. I served in highly responsible positions as Accounts Manager, Internal Audit Manager, Asst manager finance etc during my career. I am a Professional Charted Accountant (Finalist) & a Commerce Graduate (B. Com.) with excellent computer skills & high level of proficiency in Finance & Accounting customized software. I have excellent knowledge & skills in Finance and Accounts including Treasury Management, Payroll Administration, Bank Settlement, Receivables & Payables, Petty Cash, Sales & General Administration. I am on employment visa and NOC is available from my current employer. I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. I am expecting AED 18,000 plus benefits. Thanks & regards Waqar Ur Rehman

----------


## om faisal

CV – Graphic Designer (UAE Experienced)‏
From:  azharuddeen@redeeffmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, March 01, 2010 3 :25: 29 PM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Azhar CV.pdf (90.5 KB)  


Sir, I have 2.5 years of experience as Graphic Designer in India & UAE which includes 1+ year in UAE. I am well experienced in Autodesk 3DS Max, Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Illustrator, Corel Draw etc. I am on employment visa. I am applying for the above position and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. Thanks & regards Mohammed Azharuddeen

----------


## om faisal

CV –Bill Collector / Driver cum Messenger‏
From:  ameerali@redeeffmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, February 24, 2010 4:26:16 PM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Ameer_Mew...doc (56.5 KB)  


Sir, I have 5 years of experience as Salesman cum Driver and Bill Collector in UAE. I have basic computer skills and have a valid UAE Driving License for Light Vehicles. I can speak English & Hindi well. I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. Thanks & regards Ameer Ali

----------


## om faisal

CV – Accountant (UAE Experienced)‏
From:  adhilmohd@redeeffmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, February 23, 2010 4:50:35 PM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Muhammed ...doc (73.0 KB)  


Sir, I have 5 years of experience in accounts in India & UAE which includes 1.5 years in UAE. I have been doing Bachelors in Commerce (B. Com.) and have done Diploma in Computerized Accounting. I am well versed in MS Office, Tally & Peachtree. I am on employment visa. I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference.  Thanks & regards Muhammed Adil Cherat

----------


## om faisal

CV – Sales / Purchase / Merchandising (UAE Expereinced)‏
From:  shaeeque@hottmail.ws 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, February 23, 2010 10:05:23 AM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Shaeeque_...doc (58.5 KB)  


Sir, I have 4 years of experience in purchase, sales & administration in UAE & India and this includes 3 years of experience in UAE. I have excellent communication skills in English & Hindi and good MS Office skills. I hold a valid UAE Driving License for Light Vehicles. I am on employment visa. Thanks & regards Shaeeque M. Ayaz H. Fakih

----------


## om faisal

CV – Finance & Administration Executive (UAE Experienced)‏
From:  anoop2009@redeeffmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, February 21, 2010 9:44:14 AM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Anoop_New...doc (58.0 KB)  


Sir, I have 5+ years of experience in Accounts, HR & Administration in UAE & India which includes 1.5 years of experience in UAE with a reputed organization in UAE. I hold a Master Degree in Business Administration in Finance (MBA) & Bachelor Degree in Commerce (B.Com.). I can effectively handle finance, accounting & HR functions. I have excellent communication skills in English & Hindi. I possess strong analytical & problem solving skills, with an ability to make thought out decisions. I am on employment visa. I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. I am expecting AED 7,000 plus benefits. Thanks & regards Anoop E. P.  ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

CV – Administration Manager / Executive Secretary (UAE Experienced)‏
From:  huda222@hottmail.ws 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, February 21, 2010 8:47:37 AM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Huda Hass...doc (50.5 KB)  


Sir, I have 10 years of experience in office administration, secretarial, training & development with reputed organizations in UAE. I hold a Diploma in Personal Secretary & have excellent MS Office skills. I also hold a valid UAE Driving License for Light Vehicles. I have excellent communication skills in Arabic, English & Hindi and am a well trained administrator & secretary with several awards & accolades from past employers. I am on husband’s sponsorship. I would like to be considered for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. I am expecting AED 10,000 plus benefits. Thanks & regards  HUDA HASSAN BIN GHALIB

----------


## om faisal

CV – Senior Position in Project / Program / Technical / Operation / Procurement‏
From:  farrukhahmad@hottmail.ws 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 18, 2010 7 :20: 14 PM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Farrukh A...doc (73.0 KB)  


Sir, I have experience in the above arena in UAE, KSA, Canada & USA in IT / Telecom / computer software & Hardware. Please find my credentials below. • IT/Telecom, Computer Software, Hardware industry experience from USA, Canada, United Arab Emirates & Saudi Arabia.• Experienced Engineering/Project/Program/Customer /Operation Manager.• Experience working for Fortune 100 & 500 MNCs.• Experience working for multicultural & diversified companies• Strong Engineering & Project Management background.• WAN, LAN & WLAN experience.• 500 hours of experience configuring Cisco Routers, Switches & Bridges.• Experience of designing of Data Center.• Strong interfacing skills within internal teams (Engineering, Operation, Project, Sales & Procurement...etc)• Strong interfacing skills with vendors, contractors & sub-contractors.• Excellent Customer interface.• Interface with local & federal government organizations in Middle East.• Experience working in GCC countries and well familiar with government & private organisations cultures.• In depth knowledge & experience of infrastructure requirement for Technology Centre in Middle East.• PMP & CCNA trained.• VOIP trained.• CUCM Call Manager trained.• CUCM Call Manager Enterprise Edition trained.• Cisco Unified Presence Server trained. (HIGHLY DEMANDING TECHNOLOGY)• Cisco Unified Meeting Place trained. (HIGHLY DEMANDING TECHNOLOGY)• Excellent communication skills. Effectively communicate & interface all levels Opertor to CEO level.• Trained who to communicate with Japanese Management at NEC America, Inc. I would like to be considered against the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. I am on visit visa. Thanks & regards Farrukh Ahmad Khan  ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

CV – Administration Manager / Executive Secretary (UAE Experienced)‏
From:  huda222@hottmail.ws 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, February 17, 2010 8:38:52 AM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Huda Hass...doc (50.5 KB)  


Sir, I have 10 years of experience in office administration, secretarial, training & development with reputed organizations in UAE. I hold a Diploma in Personal Secretary & have excellent MS Office skills. I also hold a valid UAE Driving License for Light Vehicles. I have excellent communication skills in Arabic, English & Hindi and am a well trained administrator & secretary with several awards & accolades from past employers. I am on husband’s sponsorship. I would like to be considered for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. I am expecting AED 10,000 plus benefits. Thanks & regards  HUDA HASSAN BIN GHALIB

----------


## om faisal

CV – MEP Engineer / MEP Coordinator (UAE Experienced)‏
From:  mansoorali105@hottmail.ws 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, February 17, 2010 7 :35: 36 AM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Shaikh Ma...doc (41.5 KB)  


 Sir, I have overall experience of 20 years as MEP Coordinator / Engineer in UAE & India which includes 16 years of experience in UAE. I am professionally qualified with a Diploma in Air Conditioning. I have a valid UAE Driving License for Light Vehicles. I am on employment visa and NOC is available from my current employer. I am applying for the above position and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. Thanks & regards Shaikh Mansoor Ali

----------


## om faisal

My dear friend,‏
From:  Marget Ananda (margetananda@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 11, 2010 1 :35: 56 PM 
To:   

My dear friend,

I'm happy to inform you about my success in getting those funds transferred under the co-operation of a new partiner from paraguay.Presently i'm in Japan for investment projects with my own share of the total sum. meanwhile,i didn't forget your past efforts and attempts to assist me in transffering those funds despite that it failed us somehow. 
Now contact my secretary in Cotonou Benin Republic his name is Mr,Hipo Wisdom 
email hipowisdom@blumail.org ask him to send you the total $1.800,000.00 bank draft which i raised in your favour for your compensation for all the past efforts and attempts to assist me in this matter.i appreciated your efforts at that time very much.so feel free and get in touched with my secretary Mr Hipo, and instruct him where to send the amount to you. 
Please do let me know immediately you receive it so that we can share the joy after all the sufferness at that time.in the moment, i'm very busy here because of the investment projects which me and the new partiner are having athand, finally, remember that i had forwarded instruction to the secretary on your behalf,so feel free to contact him now to eneble him send your money to you without any delay.  

BEST REGARD,
Marget Ananda

----------


## om faisal

CV – HR & Administration (UAE Experienced)‏
From:  gulpash2010@newgeemail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 11, 2010 12 :11: 50 PM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Gulpash.doc (93.5 KB)  


Sir, I am professionally qualified with Masters in Public Administration & a Post Graduate Diploma in Human Resources Management. I have over all experience of 8 years in all aspects of HR & Administration in U.A.E & Pakistan. I am also proficient in MS Office applications. I have thorough knowledge of HR Competencies and Activities and am well versed with UAE Labour & Immigration Law. I have comprehensive knowledge of recruitment procedures, policy implementations, benefits administration and staff supervision. I am on residence visa now. I am applying for the above positions and please find my Cv attached herewith for your kind reference. Thanks & regards Gulpash Shamshad   ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

Barrister Meindle J. Tikoti‏
From:  Barrister Meindle J. Tikoti (info@mactilo.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, January 26, 2010 1 :20: 35 PM 
To:   

Dearest friend,   First, I must solicit your confidence in this transaction; this is by virtue of its nature as being confidential I am assuring you that all will be well at the end of this profitable transaction. I am Barrister Meindle J. Tikoti, a legal practitioner and the personal Attorney to Mr. Frederick M. Wong who died in an air crash along With his wife Mrs. Lilla C. Wong on his business trip to North America in an Egyptian airline 990 with other passengers on board (May their gentle soul rest in perfect peace in the name of Almighty God Amen).I strongly believe that my client has no living kin to inherit all his properties, but I went ahead and made several research to their embassy in other to locate any of my clients extended relatives but all my effort proved unsuccessfully.  I did all that to be truly sure of the fact. I have contacted you as a reliable and reputable someone to assist in repatriations the money and property left behind by my client before they get confiscated or declared unserviceable by the bank where these huge deposits were lodged, valued at about US$25 Million. The bank has officially notify me the account will be confiscated after Six years if not claimed by any living next of kin and we have just about few months now.  Moreover, I have been unsuccessful in locating the relatives for five and half years now. I seek your consent to present you as the next of kin of the deceased so that the proceeds of this account valued at US$25 Million Dollars can be paid into your nominated bank account. You and I will share the money in this mode, 45% will be for you and 45% shall be for me the remaining 10% to offset any expenses done by each party cause in business every cent spent counts.  However, I promise to assist you to secure all the legal documents that will serve as an instrument of evidence to back up any claim we may make. I require from you is honest co-operation to enable us to see that this deal come to success. I guarantee that this will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any branch of the law.  Please get in touch with me with your personal data as soon as you acknowledged the receipt of this email.  1. Full Name 2. Your Telephone Number3. Your Contact Address.4. Sex 5. Occupation 6. Age 7.Marital Status8. Country  I will be waiting to hearing from you as soon as you are in receipt of this email. Best regards,Barrister Meindle J. Tikoti

----------


## om faisal

CV – Office Administrator / Executive Assistant / Secretary‏
From:  zuberia2009@hottmail.ws 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, January 05, 2010 1:38:16 PM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Zuberia.doc (76.5 KB)  


Sir, I have 4.5 years of experience as Secretary / Office Administrator & Executive Assistant in Pakistan & UAE including 1.5 months experience as Secretary in UAE. I am a Graduate with excellent MS Office skills. I am highly motivated and skilled potential professional with a proven track record of successes and have strong communication, interpersonal, organization and documentation skills.I have abilities to plan & implement strategies for Customer Service and Office. I can handle corporate and individual clients with the best customer service and relation for business growth. I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. I am on visit visa. Thanks & regards Zuberia Afzal     ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

CV – Accounts & Finance‏
From:  mdrafi655@hottmail.ws 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, January 02, 2010 8 :31: 03 AM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Rafi.doc (50.0 KB)  


Sir, I am 8 years experienced in Accounts & Finance. I am currently employed with a reputed organization in UAE. I am a Graduate in Commerce (B.com.) & hold a Diploma in Information Technology. I am currently pursuing ACCA from UK. I am strongly commercial with excellent communication and influencing skills. I am energetic and capable of working independently and a good deal of autonomy and have excellent time management skills & can meet the deadlines without compromising on quality. I am on employment visa. I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. Thanks & regards MUHAMMAD RAFI

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  Kris Jones (KJones@nwschools.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, January 31, 2010 4:55:33 PM 
To:  online12543@yahoo.com (online12543@yahoo.com) 

   I am Mr Peter Wong,I've a business to transact with you. Reply me for more details on Email: peter_wng@aol.hk  Best regardsPeter wong

----------


## om faisal

CV – Customer Service / Office Administration / Sales Coordination‏
From:  ajilal@dxbmail.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, February 02, 2010 6:44:48 AM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Ajilal.doc (74.5 KB)  


Sir, Good day to you. I have 4.5 years of experience in customer service, sales coordination & office administration in Maldives & India. I hold a Diploma in Aviation, Hospitality & Travel management & currently pursuing Bachelors in Business Management. I am have excellent communication & interpersonal skills. I am on visit visa. I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. Thanks & regards Ajilal Andrew   ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

CV – Electronics & Communication / Industrial Automation‏
From:  noushadmd@redeeffmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, February 02, 2010 11 :20: 37 AM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 noushad.doc (47.5 KB)  


 Sir, I am professionally qualified with Bachelors in Engineering in Electronics & Communication (B.E). I am also a Certified Automation Professional (SMEC AUTOMATION PVT LTD, COCHIN, INDIA) I have excellent PC & Networking Skills and am a result oriented professional with excellent analytical and communication skills. I am on visit visa. I would like to apply for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. Thanks & regards Noushad Muhammed    ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

URGENT RESPONSE‏
From:  JAMES FAMILY (jamesk.infoza@gala.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, February 03, 2010 11:14:54 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 FAMILY IN...doc (28.5 KB)  





FROM JAMES M. KUNTA 

KINDLY OPEN THE ATTACHMENT IF YOU ARE CAPABLE OF HANDLING THIS INVESTMENT BUSINESS PROPOSAL.GET BACK TO ME

JAMES M. KUNTA 

Tel+27835021263

----------


## om faisal

CV – Sales & Marketing / Operation / Customer Service (UAE Experienced)‏
From:  mohammed2009@redeeffmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, February 08, 2010 4:17:52 PM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Mohammad.doc (36.0 KB)  


Sir, I have 5+ years of experience in business development, customer service and sales coordination in India & UAE. I hold a Bachelors Degree in Commerce (B. Com.) and am highly proficient in MS Office Applications. I am experienced in processing enquiries from the customers face to face and a top performer with a strong background in building new territories and using creative sales & marketing approaches. I am on employment visa. I am applying for the above positions and please fin my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. I am expecting AED 6,000 plus benefits. Thanks & regards Mohammed Chherawala

----------


## om faisal

Dr. Abel Ndlovu‏
From:  abel ndlovu (abel_.ndlovu.089@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, February 09, 2010 11 :31: 02 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Dr. Abel ...doc (22.5 KB)  


Dr. Abel Ndlovu 
FROM THE DESK OF 
DR. ABEL NDLOVU.
324-325 Park Hurst Unit
Bankcity Johanessburg South Africa . 
Tell; 00 +27 78 217 1932. 
 CONTACT EMAIL ADDRESS: dr.abelndlovu01@hotmail.com

Attn;, 
Dear MD/CEO, 
                                          STRICLY CONFIDENTIAL
Hope this mail will find you in good health.

I am Dr. Abel Ndlovu, a senior staff and chairman "Tender Board Committee" on the award of contracts in Department of Works and Housing here in South Africa . I got your contact E-mail address from a secure server online in my quest to find a trustworthy person on whom I can repose confidence for a transaction of this nature.

My aim of sending this "business proposal" to you is to solicit for your assistance and co-operation to transfer some huge amount of money into your account overseas. Therefore, this communication should be held in high confidence.

My colleagues and I in the Department of Works and Land Affairs wish to transfer into a safe and secured account overseas the sum of US$18.5M (EIGHTEEN MILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATES DOLLARS) which is over-invoiced amount from contracts we awarded to foreign contractors who have been duly paid on completion of their various contracts. This money right now is in a coded account in the National Treasury of South Africa. However, by virtue of our position as civil servants, we cannot acquire these funds in our names or in the names of companies here in South Africa .

I was therefore asked by my colleagues on trust and sincerity to look for a reliable internatioal outfit/ partner abroad into whose account the sum of US$18.5 Million will be transferred. We have agreed on the sharing ratio of 70% for us and 30% for you as the account owner. 

My choice of you for this transaction is basically hanged on trust and I hope you will not let me down. Please, be informed that arrangemenents will be made for the processing of claims of payment once I am in receipt of the information required from you, and the funds will get into your account within 7 working days by Telegrephic Transfer(T.T). Note as well that this transaction is 100% risk free. 
I wait for your very urgent response. 
Best Regards,

Dr. Abel Ndlovu.

----------


## om faisal

CV – Senior / Chief Accountant (UAE & Qatar Experienced)‏
From:  jurishkabeer@hottmail.ws 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, February 09, 2010 1:38:57 PM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Jurish ka...doc (73.5 KB)  


Sir,  I am a well-qualified Finance & Accounts Executive, professionally qualified with an MBA who has got solid exposure to Oracle based ERP system with more than 5 years of experience in accounts, inventory management, administration, sales, client service, business support and customer relationship in Dubai, Qatar and India.  I am well versed in Financial Accounting;- Maintain day book; cash book; purchase book; sales book & ledgers; bank book; GL; prepare bank reconciliation statement; inter-companies reconciliation; trial balance; profit & loss account; finalization up to balance sheet. I am currently employed with a reputed organization in UAE and am on employment visa. I am expecting AED 12,000 plus benefits. I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. Thanks & regards Jurish Kabeer  ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

funds‏
From:  HYUNDAI CARS COMPANY (godwin.lemey@telenet.be)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, February 10, 2010 5:02:15 AM 
To:   

Hyundai awards 850,000 pounds to you. Contact (hyundacars23@hotmail.com)

----------


## om faisal

CV – Assistant Accountant‏
From:  noushad2009@mailgulf.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, February 11, 2010 10:02:47 AM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 noushad.doc (47.5 KB)  


Sir, I am professionally qualified in accounting & finance with over 1year of experience. I have passed MBA in Finance & Marketing and currently doing Masters in Commerce in International Business. I also have a Bachelors Degree in Commerce (B. Com.) I am proficient in a computerized accounting environment particularly in Tally & Peachtree. My enclosed resume shall highlight on my credentials. I am on employment visa. I would like to apply for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. I am on visit visa. Thanks & regards NOUSHAD. M.

----------


## om faisal

CV – Customer Service / Sales Coordination / Office Administration (UAE Experienced)‏
From:  rafiqueali@hottmail.ws 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, March 18, 2010 9:04:48 AM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Rafique.doc (68.0 KB)  


Sir, I am a multi-disciplinary professional with over 7+ years of impressive track record in the field of Customer Service, HR & Administration & Sales coordination in UAE & India which 2.5 years experienced in UAE & currently working for a reputed organization in UAE. I have varied experience in International organizations I hold a Bachelor Degree in Commerce (B.Com.) and hold a Diploma in Front Office, Sales & Marketing Management. I have experience in Event Management, Employee Relations, HR Policies & Procedures, Employee Counseling & Staff Recruitment. I am highly proficient in MS Office Applications. I am on employment visa. I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. I am expecting AED 6,000 plus benefits. Thanks & regards RAFIQUE ALI KAZI

----------


## om faisal

DEAR CLIENT,‏
From:  SHELL ENGLAND (shelluk@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 17, 2010 8:26:49 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 YAHOO AND...pdf (719.9 KB)  


DEAR CLIENT,
PLEASE DOWN LOAD THE ATTACHMENT FOR YOUR PRIZE MONEY CLAIM.
THANKS
DR JANE EASTWOOD

----------


## om faisal

CV – Senior Accountant‏
From:  sajjadali@hottmail.ws 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 10, 2010 3:21:56 PM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Sajjad.doc (200.0 KB)  


Sir, I have 7+ years experience in Finance & Accounts with proficiency in accounts, finance, cost control & finalization of accounts with reputed organizations in Pakistan. I am professionally qualified with Masters in Business Administration (MBA) & Bachelors in Commerce (B.Com.) and am well-versed with Computerized Accounting Packages, MS Office applications, Business & Internet applications. I am qualified, well-trained, senior finance & accounting professional with experience on supervisory & decision making positions and have detailed knowledge of accounting procedures, finance management, liaison with banks, develop & nurture client relations, financial forecasting, budgeting, planning & costing aspects. I am on visit visa. I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. I am expecting AED 8,000 plus benefits Thanks & regards Sajjad Ali

----------


## om faisal

RE‏
From:  Mr. mohamed nazer (emal-bank@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 07, 2010 5 :59: 33 PM 
To:   





Hello Friend,

I am Mr. Mohamed Naser Saeed, the present branch Head of
customer care unit of a bank in Dubai, U.A.E. I am sending you this 
mail because I want us to carry out a business transaction of 
($19.2million)together in my bank. 
Please if you are intrested contact 
me through my private email below and send me your direct mobile 
number so that i can call you and discuss privately with you.,
E-Mail;- 
mohamednazer70@hotmail.com OR mohamednazer71@hotmail.com

Mohamed Naser Saeed

----------


## om faisal

CV – Sales / Sales Coordination / Customer Service (UAE Experienced)‏
From:  toshifbaig@redeeffmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, March 07, 2010 12:58:29 PM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Toshif Ba...doc (66.5 KB)  


Sir, I have 3 years of solid expereince in sales, merchandising & customer service in UAE and experience in handling internationally reputed brands like Benq. I am professionally qualified with a Diploma in Hotel Management and am highly proficient in MS Office Applications. I am a proven Technical Communicator with expertise in Sales & Marketing, Business Development & Customer Support and have excellent communication, convincing, negotiation, influencing & interpersonal skills. I am skilful in diagnosing, understanding & handling customers’ / clients’ needs or wants and resolving their issues with ease. I am on employment visa. I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. Thanks & regards Toshif Baig   ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello‏
From:  AMOSKUDE (amoskude10@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 03, 2010 8:36:23 AM 
To:   



Hello
I work with a bank In West Africa,Burkina faso .I have a business
transaction for you.
In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of $10.5 Million US
Dollars .In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who
died along with his entire family in car bomb in Iraq.
Since his supposed next of kin died along side with him at the Bomb
blast,there is nobody to claim the left over balance in the account.It
is therefore upon this discovery that I and other officials in my
department decided to seek your assistance and present you to the bank
as his Next of kin.
If you accept i would give you the guide lines of how we can achieve
this transfer of the balance (10.5Million Dollars) to your account.and
we will shear the money 50-50%.
I expect that you will give me your telephone and fax numbers for easy
communication with you and for more details.
Best Regards

Mr Amos Kude +226 78666175

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend,‏
From:  Mr Idrissa Ahmed (mridrissa_ahmed0@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 03, 2010 8:26:47 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend,

   How are you today?. Well it is a pleasure to contact you on this regard and i prayed that this will turned out to be ever lasting relationship for both of us. How ever it's just my urgent need for a Foreign partner that made me to contact you for this Transaction. 

I am a banker by profession from Burkina-faso in west Africa and currently holding the post of Director Auditing and Accounting Unit of the Bank. I have the opportunity of transferring the left over fund (9.8 Million Us Dollars)Nine million eight Hundred Thousand United States of American Dollars of one of my Bank clients who died along with his supposed next of kin in a gassy car accident on there way back from Bobo-Dioulasso the formal capital city of Burkina-Faso May 2nd, 2004.

I will not fail to inform you that this transaction is 100% risk free, On smooth conclusion of this transaction, you will be entitled to 40% of the total sum as gratification, while 60% will be for me. If you are really intrested in my proposal further details of the Transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as I receive your return mail.

Have a nice day.
Mr Idrissa Ahmed

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greetings***You Have $750,000USD.‏
From:  Mrs.Juliana Amber. (julianaamber@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 03, 2010 3 :35: 35 AM 
To:   

Greetings!I have been waiting for you since to contact me for yourConfirmableBankDraft of $750,000USD, but I did not hear from yousince thattime.If urther deposit the funds with FedEX COURIER in West Africa. Ihavetravelled out of the country for some MonthsCourse and I will notcomeback till end of December. For your information, I have paid for the delivering Charge. The only feeyou are required to pay the FedEX COURIER before the$750,000USDistranefered to your account is $130USD for the cost of security fee. Again, I would have paid that but they said no because they don'tknow when you will contact them and in case of demurrage. You have to contact the FedEX COURIERnow for the delivery ofyour$750,000USD with this contact information below:FedEX COURIER. Contact Person:Mr. Richard Don.Email Address: fdex090@gmail.comTelephone: +23480-7892-6924. Finally, make sure that you reconfirm your full details to them. 1) FULL NAMES:2) CONTACT ADDRESS)3) PHONE NUMBER/FAX4) COUNTRY Yours Faithfully,Mrs.Juliana Amber.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

KINDLY READ THIS ANNOUNCEMENT‏
From:  MRS DOROTHY MAHLANGU (dorothy1954@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 03, 2010 3:08:42 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Announcem...pdf (19.0 KB)  


2010 FIFA WORLD CUP SOUTH AFRICA 

FROM: MRS DOROTHY MAHLANGU 



We happily announce the details on Sat 27 March 2010 in Berlin Germany. Your E-Mail address attached to number 04 10 14 36 45 49 with a bonus Number 33. You have therefore been approved to claim €1.M (ONE MILLION EURO ONLY).!!HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE!! Simply contact our claim agent Louis Ntokozo in South Africa where your payment is zoned with the following information's.: NAME: ADDRESS: NATIONALITY: SEX: AGE: PHONE/MOBILE: FAX: COMPANY: OCCUPATION: WINNING-NUMBERS: 



CONTACT PHONE/E-MAIL OF OUR AGENT LOUIS NTOKOZO: 

TEL: + 27 78 528 4009 / Email: louisntokozo@gala.net 



NB: KINDLY E-MAIL OR CALL LOUIS NTOKOZO IMMEDIATELY YOU RECEIVE THIS MAIL BUT PLEASE KEEP YOUR WINNING INFORMATION HIGHLY SECRET AND CONFIDENTIAL TO AVOID DOUBLE CLAIMS

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr Lulu Mohamed‏
From:  Mr Lulu Mohamed (lulu_mohamed@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 03, 2010 2 :51: 56 AM 
To:   

From Mr Lulu Mohamed


Dear Friend,    




I know that this message will come to you as a surprise. I AM A BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER TO THE FOREIGN REMITTANCE DIRECTOR 
BOA BANK HERE IN OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO. I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families. 

I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($25.5)million to your account within 14 banking days. This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim. I want the bank to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer, the owner of the account died along with his supposed next of kin in an air crash since July 31st 
2000.

I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasurer as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why i contacted you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret i need your urgent reply so that i will give you the full details information and the bank application letter wich you have to fill and aply to the bank as the next of kin to the deceased customer and delete it if you are not interested. 
your information

1. name in full.............
2. address...................
3. age..........................
4. occupation.............
5. phone number.......


BEST REGARD
Mr.Lulu Mohamed.


PHONE NUMBER
+226 78 53 60 84 

Send instant messages to your online friends http://uk.messenger.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greetings***You Have $750,000USD.‏
From:  Mrs.Juliana Amber. (julianaamber@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 03, 2010 1 :32: 11 AM 
To:   

Greetings!I have been waiting for you since to contact me for yourConfirmableBankDraft of $750,000USD, but I did not hear from yousince thattime.If urther deposit the funds with FedEX COURIER in West Africa. Ihavetravelled out of the country for some MonthsCourse and I will notcomeback till end of December. For your information, I have paid for the delivering Charge. The only feeyou are required to pay the FedEX COURIER before the$750,000USDistranefered to your account is $130USD for the cost of security fee. Again, I would have paid that but they said no because they don'tknow when you will contact them and in case of demurrage. You have to contact the FedEX COURIERnow for the delivery ofyour$750,000USD with this contact information below:FedEX COURIER. Contact Person:Mr. Richard Don.Email Address: fdex090@gmail.comTelephone: +23480-7892-6924. Finally, make sure that you reconfirm your full details to them. 1) FULL NAMES:2) CONTACT ADDRESS)3) PHONE NUMBER/FAX4) COUNTRY Yours Faithfully,Mrs,JULIANA AMBER.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FORM Mr JOHN KOFI THANKs‏
From:  johnkofi (johnkofi1959@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 03, 2010 1:29:34 AM 
To:   



FROM THE DESK OF
Mr. JOHN KOFI
REGIONAL MANAGER
INTERNATIONAL COMMERCIAL BANK
KUMASI BRANCH GHANA.

Hello Dear,

My name is Mr. John Kofi, I am the regional manager of the International
Commercial Bank kumasi branch Ghana. I got your information during my
search through the Internet. I am 42years of age and married with 2 lovely
kids. It may interest you to hear that I am a man of peace and don't want
problem,but i don't know how you will feel about this because you might feel
that its scam yes there are many scammers. but am telling you that this is
real and you are not going to regret after doing this transaction with me.
I only hope we can assist each other.But If you don't want this business
offer kindly forget it as I will not contact you again.

I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, as
the regional manager of the International Commercial Bank; it is my duty to
send in a financial report to my head office in the capital city Accra-Ghana
at the end of each year. On the course of the year 2008 end of year report,
I discovered that my branch in which I am the manager made four Million five
hundred thousand United States dollar [$4,500.000.00] which my head office
are not aware of and will never be aware of. I have since place this fund on
what we call suspense account without any beneficiary.

As an officer of the bank I can not be directly connected to this money, so
this informed my contacting you for us to work so that you can assist
receive this money into your bank account for us to SHARE. While you will
have 40% of the total fund .Note there are practically no risk involved, it
will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to stand claim as the
original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our branch so
that my Head office can order the transfer to your designated bank account.
If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much.
As soon as I receive your response I will details you on how we can achieve
it successfully.

Best Regards
Mr. John Kofi

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

KINDLY READ THIS ANNOUNCEMENT‏
From:  MRS DOROTHY MAHLANGU (dorothy1954@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 03, 2010 3:08:42 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Announcem...pdf (19.0 KB)  


2010 FIFA WORLD CUP SOUTH AFRICA 

FROM: MRS DOROTHY MAHLANGU 



We happily announce the details on Sat 27 March 2010 in Berlin Germany. Your E-Mail address attached to number 04 10 14 36 45 49 with a bonus Number 33. You have therefore been approved to claim €1.M (ONE MILLION EURO ONLY).!!HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE!! Simply contact our claim agent Louis Ntokozo in South Africa where your payment is zoned with the following information's.: NAME: ADDRESS: NATIONALITY: SEX: AGE: PHONE/MOBILE: FAX: COMPANY: OCCUPATION: WINNING-NUMBERS: 



CONTACT PHONE/E-MAIL OF OUR AGENT LOUIS NTOKOZO: 

TEL: + 27 78 528 4009 / Email: louisntokozo@gala.net 



NB: KINDLY E-MAIL OR CALL LOUIS NTOKOZO IMMEDIATELY YOU RECEIVE THIS MAIL BUT PLEASE KEEP YOUR WINNING INFORMATION HIGHLY SECRET AND CONFIDENTIAL TO AVOID DOUBLE CLAIMS.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greetings***You Have $750,000USD.‏
From:  Mrs.Juliana Amber. (julianaamber@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 03, 2010 3 :32: 46 AM 
To:   

Greetings!I have been waiting for you since to contact me for yourConfirmableBankDraft of $750,000USD, but I did not hear from yousince thattime.If urther deposit the funds with FedEX COURIER in West Africa. Ihavetravelled out of the country for some MonthsCourse and I will notcomeback till end of December. For your information, I have paid for the delivering Charge. The only feeyou are required to pay the FedEX COURIER before the$750,000USDistranefered to your account is $130USD for the cost of security fee. Again, I would have paid that but they said no because they don'tknow when you will contact them and in case of demurrage. You have to contact the FedEX COURIERnow for the delivery ofyour$750,000USD with this contact information below:FedEX COURIER. Contact Person:Mr. Richard Don.Email Address: fdex090@gmail.comTelephone: +23480-7892-6924. Finally, make sure that you reconfirm your full details to them. 1) FULL NAMES:2) CONTACT ADDRESS)3) PHONE NUMBER/FAX4) COUNTRY Yours Faithfully,Mrs,JULIANA AMBER.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PRIVATE AND CONFIDENTIAL‏
From:  MR TOMO SAND NORI (monika.heib@neostrada.pl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 03, 2010 11:14:31 PM 
To:   

Greetings  I'm Mr. Tomo Sand Nori Head of Account Dept, Tokyo Mitsubishi Bank,Tokyo,Japan here in Japan.I find it pleasurable to offer you my partnership inbusiness,For more info reply back via my secured email:tomosandnori2@w.cn

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

DEAR FRIEND,CAN YOU HANDLE THIS PROJECT?‏
From:  HANSON CHIFE (hansonchife@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 03, 2010 6:13:16 PM 
To:   

   FROM: MR. HANSON CHIFE.Dear Friend, I have a proposal for you, this however is not mandatory nor will I in anymanner compel you to honour the content against your will. I am HansonChife, I work with a bank (one of the leading banks in Africa). Here inthis bank exists a dormant account for the past 8 years which belongs toan American national who is now late, Mr. John Cuthbertson, who died on Alaska Airlines on Alaska Airline Flight 261 in January 31, 2000. When I discovered that there had been no deposits or withdrawals from thisaccount for this long period, I decided to carry out a systeminvestigation and discovered that none of the family members nor relationsof the late person is aware of this account. Now I want an accountoverseas where the bank will transfer this fund.  Thereafter, I will destroy all related documents to this account. It is acareful network and for the past eleven months I have worked outeverything to ensure a hitch-free operation. The amount plus all theaccumulated interest is US$15,500,000.00 (Fifteen million, Five hundredthousand US Dollars only). Now my questions are: - 1. Can you handle this project?2. Can I give you this trust?3. What will be your commission if you can facilitate the movement of thisfund to your account? Consider these and get back to me as soon as possible with your fullnames, private telephone and fax numbers, corresponding postal address,etc. Finally, it is my humble request that the information as containedherein be accorded with every confidentiality and the necessary secrecy itdeserves I expect your urgent response to this request, via my privateemail:  Yours Sincerely,Hanson Chife.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

unibvesity diploma‏
From:  Audrey (ixi@bowman464.fsnet.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 03, 2010 4:09:12 PM 
To:  ljnmon@hotmail.com 

Take a look at A GREAT IDEA! Call 1-954-537-3081 right now We give a approach that will let anyone with sufficient work experience toobtain easily verifiable University Degree.Bachelors, Masters or even a Doctorate. Think of it, within just 4 to 6 days, you too could be a higher educationgraduate.A lot of people share the exact same frustration, they are doing the workof the personwhich has the degree and the person who has the qualification is gainingall the money. Don’t you consider that it's time you were paid fair compensation for thatlevel of work you are already undertaking? Take your possibility to finally make the right move and get your duebenefits. If you are more than qualified with your knowledge, but are lacking thatimportant piece of document that is called a diploma that is often thepassport to success. Phone US Immediately AND GIVE YOUR WORK EXPERIENCE The opportunity TO EARN YOU THE HIGHER COMPENSATION YOU DESERVE! Telephone 1-954-537-3081 anytime

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

DEAR LUCKY WINNER‏
From:  Australin Lottery Board (info_1971_info@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 01, 2010 3 :33: 40 PM 
To:   

Date Of Draw :01/04/2010,
Lotto Type: Mega Million,
Reference No : 1-14/123-9,
Batch No : 1777490902/18/8,
Winning Numbers : 0160-4021.

Dear Lucky Winner(Email Owner),
  We are pleased to inform you of the lottery result winners of Australian International end of the year Lottery Programmes held on the 1st of april, 2010. From the Australian International Lottery programme.Which is fully based on an electronic selection of winners using their e-mail addresses.Your name was attached to ticket number;675061725 9356460902 Serial Number 67749137002 . This batch draws the lucky numbers as follows 2-9-23-35-46 bonus number 14, which consequently won the lottery in the second category.. You are here by have been approved a lump sum pay of US$400,000.00 ( FOUR HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS) in cash file ref:ILP/HW 46704/03 from the total cash prize shared amongst Eight lucky winners in this category.

Note: All winnings MUST be claimed before the 30th of april,2010. otherwise all funds will be confiscated. PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL. CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS AGENT THROUGH THE BELOW INFORMATION'S

Name: Mr.Mohammed yusuf,
From Sydney Australia,
Email: mohammed.yusuf53@yahoo.com,
Telephone Number:+2348066805124.

Best Regards,

Mrs. Adam Rose,
Australian International Lottery Inc

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Compliment of the day!‏
From:  Barrister David lee (bar_davidlee1@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, March 31, 2010 5 :15: 41 PM 
To:  info@info.net 

Dear, I am David lee, Attorney at law. A deceased client of mine, that sharesthe same last name as yours,who lost his life alongside his wife and only child in (Beirut-bound charter jet) plane crash on the Sunday, 16 September 2007, 21:59 GMT.http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/4594104.stm Prior to the Deathof my Late Client. I have contacted you to assist in distributing the money left behind by myclient(S$11,300,000.00 Million) is lodged in the bank. RegardsBarrister David lee

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your ref:...date: 31/03/10‏
From:  Fedex Courier Express (salvatore150@students.itb.ac.id)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, March 31, 2010 1:26:41 PM 
To:   

Dear Customer/Beneficiary! Kindly contact our delivery department with the detailsGiven below: FedEx Courier Express NGCContact Person: Dr. Mohd Bin MuhdE-mail: fedexonline@admin.in.thTelephone: +234-7041-881-254. Reasons: This is due to the fact that we are in possessionOf your Package containing a master card worth of fiveHundred Thousand United State Dollars that was registeredWith us by the Master Card Award Team for shipment to you,You are to act fast by providing your postal address andYour direct phone number to enable us make the delivery ASAP. Note that as soon as our Delivery Team confirms yourInformations, it will take only two working days (48 hours)For your package to arrive your designated address. For yourInformation, the Mail, VAT & Shipping fees have been paid byThe Award Promo Board you will only have to pay a sum of$120.00 to the FedEx Courier Department being full paymentFor the Security Keeping Fee of the FedEx Courier as statedIn our privacy terms & condition page. Yours Faithfully,SecretaryMrs. Mercy Hunt C=================================COPYRIGHT C 2010 MasterCardR.=================================

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

APPLY FOR YOUR LOAN NOW!!!‏
From:  PLATIUM FINANCIAL HOUSE BANK LOAN CORPORATION LTD (sgarvin@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 04, 2010 4 :32: 53 AM 
To:   

 Hello,  This is to inform you that Platium Loan Firm is offering loan at a very low interest rate of 3%.Are you tired of Seeking Loans and Mortgages?,or have you  Been Turned down constantly By your banks and Other Financial Institutions?, contact us now and this will enable you solve all your financial problems.  We offer all kind off loan which are started below:  Personal Loans (Secure and Unsecured) Business Loans (Secure and Unsecured) Graduate Loans MBA Education Loans Medical Education Loans Legal Education Loans Study Abroad Loans Consolidation Loan Combination Loan Also, Company Loan  Below are some of the details we will need to start processing your loan:  Names: Address: Age: Sex: Mobile Number: Loan Amount: Purpose For Loan: Alternative Email Address:Loan Duration:  Note: If your are serious,you will be entitle to get your loan Approved as urgent as you want it,so be serious and also let us know how urgent the loan is needed. Applicant should be 18years and above. INTERESTED PERSONS SHOULD CONTACT US VIA:  EMAIL: platiumloanhouse77@gmail.com or platiumloanhouse70@yahoo.com.hk Best Regards,  Rev Stephen Richard.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ANNOUNCE YOUR CLAIM!!!‏
From:  UK NATIONAL DRAWN (uk@info.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 03, 2010 6:46:08 PM 
To:   

UK DEPARTMENT DRAWN
LIVERPOOL, LONDON
M70 1NL
United Kingdom.
Tel ::(: 00) 44 7031 81 5582
    (00) 44 8712 37 5124


Fax  (00)   8445 88 0495





Dear Winner,

We happily announce to you the Draw (#106) of the UK NATIONAL LOTTERY
held on the ( 17th March 2010),The lottery draw takes place at
10.42pm GMT on the 17th March 2010,live on BBC 1 television from the
National Lottery headquarters in Buckingham shire.
Your E-mail Address attached to Ticket No.:10,34,35,39,42,47Bonus No.
33, Agent ID Number:110 won you a total sum of &pound;450,000.00
POUNDS STERLING. Contact Mr.John Williams Claims and Release Order
Department,Email:ukcdepartment2010@hotmail.co.uk, UNITED KINGDOM Tel:
+448712375124 For claims validation with the following;
Name:,Nationality,Country of residence,Tel number,Occupation,Sex,Age,
Winning E-mail Address,Draw Number,Amount Won,Ticket Number,Agent ID
Number,



Yours Truly,
Angelina Ashton

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Alert ! Mauvaise essaye d'acces a Votre Compte?‏
From:  Caisse d'Epargne (info@verrifiedbyvisa.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 03, 2010 1 :06: 50 PM 
To:   



Cher(e) client(e)

Caisse d'Epargne A l'honneur de vous annoncer qu'elle a enfin mis
&#192; votre disposition un nouveau système de sécurité.

Pour l'activer vous devez confirmer quelques informations.

Merci de cliquer ici

Copyright © 1999-2010 Caisse d'Epargne.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM Alhaji Usman , VERY URGENT.
From:  alhaji usman (alhaji_29usman@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 03, 2010 12 :34: 25 PM 
To:   

FROM  Alhaji Usman , VERY URGENT. 

Dear Friend, 


How are you doing ? With hope all is alright like us here. 


Please treat this message strictly confidential and do not be surprise over this unexpected and sudden communication to you. I got your contact from a reliable international directory 



where I decided to choose you as to assist me pull into your bank account the sum of Ten Million Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars ($10.5) from our bank. 


The beneficiary of this account died (May his soul rest in peace) with his entire family during the Iraq war in 2006 by the U.S Bomb Exploision. Nobody were officially intestated to stand for the claim as the next of kin to the deceased and our banking law stated that if such fund remain unclaimed for four years then, the fund will be transfer into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill . 


Therefore, I need your attention and trust so we can make a 



business deal in 

order to move this fund to your account and, once the fund is transferred, I will ensure that every information about this deal will be erased automatically from this bank. For us achieve this successfully, you should apply to our bank as the business partner/extended relative to the deceased. Nevertheless, I will use my good office to ensure that my bank granted urgent approval for the release of this fund to your bank account. This transaction is 100% risk free. 


Hence the fund is released; I will resign quickly to join you over 



there in your country for disbursement of the fund.Your percentage will be 40% while 60% for me. Contact me only through this my private email for more details about this deal: We have to start the process immediately to avoid our bank to send the fund to central bank of Burkina Faso as unclaimed fund but if you are not 

interested, please delete the message and don't reply to me. 


I am waiting for your response. 


Yours brother, 

Alhaji Usman 

Home: 120, Airport Road, Off new market Junction, 

Ouagadougou,Burkina Faso.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE REPLY ME IMMEDIATELY.
From:  Mrs Mimi Philip (mrsmimi_philip@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 03, 2010 10:04:17 AM 
To:   

PLEASE REPLY ME IMMEDIATELY.
MRS  MIMI  PHILIP.
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER.
BANK OF AFRICA (BOA) 
OUAGADOUGOU , BURKINA FASO.


Dear Friend.

                                 CONFIDENTIAL

I will like you to help me, in receiving of this fund into your Bank Account .However, it's just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I am the manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance Department of BANK OF Africa (B.O.A) here in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso . In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of (US$27.2 Million dollars) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign Customer (MR. PAUL LOUIS from Paris , France ) who died along with His entire family in July 2003 in a plane crash. and It is clear stated in our Banking rules and regulation a deposited fund which has being Dormant after Eight years shall be reverted as unclaimed fund. 

The Banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after Eight years an above, the money will be transferred into the Bank treasury as unclaimed fund. I agree that 30% of this money will be for you as foreign partner in respect to the provision of a foreign account,   and while 70%would be for me.

 If you agree to my business proposal, further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as I receive your return mail.Make sure you keep this transaction as your top secret and make it confidential till we receive the fund into the account that you will provide to the Bank. Don't disclose it to any body, because the secrecy of this transaction is as well as the success of it, have a great day.

Please contact me immediately 
Yours faithfully.
MRS  MIMI. PHILIP.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ASSALAM O' ALLAIKUM
From:  ABU ABDULLAH JAFAR WALID (abu.walid@jafar.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 04, 2010 10:42:25 AM 
To:   

   DEAR FRIEND, I AM ABU ABDULLAH JAFAR WALID. I AM 74 YEARS OLD.I AM A CITIZEN OF SAUDIARABIA,BUT I AM RESIDENT IN CAYMAN BRAC ISLAND LOCATED SOUTH OF CUBA.I WASBORN AN ORPHAN. I HAVE NO FATHER OR MOTHER,AND I HAVE NO RELATIVES.I STRUGGLED AND WORKED HARD AND ALMIGHTY ALLAH BLESSED ME ABUNDANTLY WITHRICHES.I USED TO BE A DEALER IN GOLD AND DIAMONDS.I AM NOW OLD AND SICK.IHAVE NO WIFE AND I HAVE NO CHILDREN.I DID NOT GET MARRIED DUE TO APERSONAL REASON I CANNOT DISCLOSE TO YOU. FOR 2 YEARS NOW I AM SERIOUSLY SICK.I AM PRESENTLY IN HOSPITAL. THEILLNESS GOT COMPLICATED AND I SUFFERED A HEART ATTACK WHICH HAS AFFECTEDMY SPEECH AND HEARING. I CAN NO LONGER TALK AND I AM ALSO DEAF. HALF OF MYBODY IS PARALYZED.I SEND YOU THIS MAIL WITH THE HELP OF THE PRIVATE NURSE ASSISTING ME. ICAN ONLY MOVE MY RIGHT HAND, AND I AM ABLE TO WRITE LITTLE WITH IT. WHAT IHAVE WRITTEN IS BEEN SENT TO YOU VIA EMAIL BY MY PRIVATE NURSE AND CARETAKER.I HAVE LITTLE TIME SO I HAVE COMMITTED IT TO SPREADING MY WEALTH TOWARDSBETTER HEALTH CARE FOR MANKIND IN THE HOSPITAL WHERE I AM ,I HAVE GIVENTHE MANAGEMENT ENOUGH FUNDS TO UPGRADE AND BUILD A NEW CANCER RESEARCHFACILITY. THIS WILL PROVIDE BETTER HEALTH CARE FOR OTHER CANCER PATIENTS. I DON'T KNOW YOU,BUT MY HEART DIRECTS ME THAT I MUST CHOOSE A TOTALSTRANGER TO CARRYOUT THESE TASK. DUE TO MY CONDITION AND THE WISH OFALMIGHTY ALLAH I AM CONTACTING YOU WITH THE HOPE THAT YOU WILL CARRYOUT MYINSTRUCTION FOR THE SAKE OF HUMANITY.I HAVE US$6M IN GOLD. I WANT YOU TOTAKE CUSTODY OF THE GOLD, SELL IT AND USE THE MONEY TO BUILD AN ORPHANAGEIN YOUR COUNTRY. YOU WILL NAME IT ABU ABDULLAH JAFAR WALID ORPHANAGE HOME. THESE IS MY HEART DESIRE.YOU MUST FOLLOW MY WISH FOR IT WILL GLADDEN THEHEART OF ALMIGHTY ALLAH. IF YOU ARE READY TO DO THIS AND CARRYOUT MY WISH,THEN SEND THE BELOW REQUIRED DETAILS TO MY PRIVATE EMAIL:abu.a.j_walid@qatar.io 1. YOUR FULL NAMES2. YOUR PHONE/FAX NUMBER3. AND YOUR RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS4. OCCUPATION5. DATE OF BIRTH WITH THE HELP OF MY PRIVATE NURSE I WILL BE IN CONTACT WITH YOU. I AWAITYOUR REPLY. MAY ALMIGHTY ALLAH {SALL ALLAHU ALAYHI WASALLAM} EXTEND HISMERCY OVER YOUR HOUSEHOLD. YOURS FAITHFULLY,ABU ABDULLAH JAFAR WALID.

----------


## om faisal

his message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM MR DANIEL SALIF.
From:  daniel salif (daniel-0-0-1@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 04, 2010 11 :22: 31 AM 
To:  . (.) 

FROM MR DANIEL SALIF. 
I am the manager of the bill and exchange department of Society General of Banks in Burkina (SGBB) here in Ouagadougou the capital city of Burkina Faso. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of US$10.5M(TEN MILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND US DOLLARS) So therefore,I need your assistant so that the bank here will transfer the money into your bank account, if you are interested you should get back to me.Truly Yours, MR DANIEL SALIF (SGBB).

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Votre compte a t temporairement limite.
From:  paypal scurit (paypal@service.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 04, 2010 8 :06: 29 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  


Cher client,

Votre compte a t temporairement limite.

Cliquez ici pour rsoudre le problme 

merci.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Salam(Urgent Business Assistant in Asia)
From:  Sovic Chemical Ltd (info@sovicchemical.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 05, 2010 7:07:03 AM 
To:   

Good day Mr/Mrs!Firstly i will like to introduce my self to you.I'm Dr. Goodnews Jones, from United Kingdom (England). I'm working as theprocurementmanager to SOVIC CHEMICAL LTD, I need the correspondence of a reliableBusiness partner,A trust worthy person that can handle business for me inAsia.Your urgent responds is of great kind. RegardsDr, Goodnews JonesMD. procurement Dept.Sovic Chem. LTD.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

univesity adiploma
From:  Sarah (mlitabuov@bocodol.ac.bw)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 04, 2010 1 :52: 01 PM 
To:  man1_man1@hotmail.com 

Take a look at A GREAT IDEA! Call us by phone 1-954-537-3081 right now We give a approach that will let anyone with sufficient work experience toreceive easily verifiable University Degree.Bachelors, Masters or even a Doctorate. Think of it, within four to six days, you also could be a higher educationgraduate.Lots of individuals share the exact frustration, they are doing the work ofthe personwho has the degree and the person who has the diploma is gaining all thecash. Dont you think that it's moment you were compensated good compensation forthat amount of work you are already doing? This is your opportunity to eventually make the correct move and receiveyour duerewards. For everybody who is more than qualified with your experience, but aremissing that important piece of documents which is called a diploma that isoften the passport to success. Phone call US Right away AND GIVE YOUR WORK EXPERIENCE The opportunity TO EARN YOU THE HIGHER COMPENSATION YOU DESERVE! Contact 1-954-537-3081 anytime

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

unaivesity diplomba
From:  Gabriel (vjaukalos@cafenoir.se)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 04, 2010 9 :27: 39 AM 
To:  ljnmon@hotmail.com 

Take a look at A GREAT IDEA! Give us a call 1-954-537-3081 at any time We give you a concept which will enable anyone with sufficient workexperience to receive a easily verifiable University Degree.Bachelors, Masters or even a Doctorate. Think of it, within just four to six days, you too could be a collegegraduate.A lot of us share an identical frustration, they are doing the work of thepersonwhich has the degree and the individual that has the qualification isacquiring all the cash. Do not you consider that it is time you were paid good compensation for theamount of work you're currently carrying out? Now is your opportunity to eventually make the correct move and acquireyour duebenefits. If you're more than skilled with your experience, but are missing thatimportant piece of document that is known as a diploma that is often thepassport to success. Contact US Now And provide YOUR WORK EXPERIENCE The possibility TO EARN YOU THE HIGHER COMPENSATION YOU DESERVE!

----------


## om faisal

C .V
WALID FARCHOUKH
BEIRUT/ LEBANON
PERSONAL INFORMATION

 First name      : Walid
 Last name     : Farchoukh
 Father name  : Abdulhameed
 Mother name: Nagah
 Place of birth: Beirut  Lebanon  Bashoura Id: 1145
 Date of birth : Beirut 22\11\1969
 Marital status: married
 Nationality    : Lebanese 
 Passport no    :  RL1011114
 Expiry Date   : 05\02\2015
 Home address: Beirut Lebanon Hamra-lion street .building no 17 -3rd floor
 Mobile number :  009613755063  Beirut Lebanon
         Mobile number : 0020161428666  Cairo  Egypt 

         Mail:  wfarchoukh@yahoo.com
walid.farchoukh@gmail.com
walidzozo@hotmail.com
EDUCATION
	[  1987 -  1990 [ School of Scientific Engineering and Commerce Official Technical Baccalaureate, Third Year of (Commerce Science)


COMPUTER SKILLS
		Microsoft windows / Internet / MS Office2007 










PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
	       A-                                                       MasterBed  
Work address: Cairo. Egypt .Salah Salem Street building no 19A
Job position: showroom manager 
Start of job: from 01\11\2008 and  I still working until now 
 B-                                                       Habitat furniture
1- Work Address: Cairo - Egypt Obour city   
            Kind of job: showroom manager  \for home &office furniture  
     Start of job:  28\03\2002 to 03\05\2008 
                            Rotation  TO  Cairo Egypt
     2- Work Address: K.S.AAlkhobar Area- Zahran Street 
     Kind of job: showroom manager \for home & office furniture  
     Start of job:  04\06\1997 till 25\02\2002                        
 C-                                                              Maarafi Group Company  
Work Address: Kuwait  Kuwait -Alshark STR.
 Kind of job: al shark showroom furnishing
Position:  sales department 
Start of job:  23\02\1991 till 09\10\1996

LANGUAGES
		Arabic: Excellent   Reading,   Writing,    Speaking
	English:  good       Reading,   Writing,   Speaking
INTERESTS AND ACTIVITIES
		Swimming & diving
       internet  searching & chatting   
	  Listen to the Music




REMARKES : 	
EXPERIENCES :  MORE THAN 15 YEARS 

POSITION  JOB NEED  :  SHOWROOM MANAGER  
                                            SALES &MARKETING  MANAGER
                                            SALES SUPERVISOR
For  home  furniture and  accessories  and other  electrical  equipments

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)
From:  Mr Evans Green (info003@fcicanada.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 05, 2010 4:29:14 PM 
To:   

   Compliment of the dayAlthough you might be apprehensive about my email as we have not metbefore,I am Mr Evans Green,I am a Banker i work with Bank OfEngland,There is the sum of $20,600,000.00 in my Bank "Bank Of England"London, There were no beneficiaries stated concerning these funds whichmeans no one would ever come forward to claim it. That is why I ask that we work together so as to have the sumtransfered out of my Bank into your Bank Account or any other accountof your choice. I will be pleased to see if you can help me and also bea good and trusted person. Once the funds have been transferred to yourNominated Bank Account we shall then share in the ratio of 60% for me,40% for you,do send me a mail as soon as possible for more details hereis my email address: green1911523@gmail.com RegardsMr Evans Green

----------


## om faisal

i am looking for a job offer for mare info pls open my attachment c.vs‏
From:  walid (wfarchoukh@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 05, 2010 2 :11: 09 PM 
To:  info@bcs.ae; info@adventureuae.com; info@adventureuae.com; christian.kerschl@siemens.com; christian.kerschl@siemens.com; Sabra.Saleh@up.ae; boodaiad@emirates.net.ae; boodaiad@emirates.net.ae; westasiahrm@gmail.com; lobo@lms.ae; habtoor@emirates.net.ae; careersatebm@gmail.com; naiera@bacme.com; alalaa_co@yahoo.com; john.o'connell@thearrogroup.com; NWoodroffe@bbtglobal.com; peter@damacgroup.com; info@dana.ae; info@sogetour.com.lb; vera@sparklere.com; venkat.t@symbiosisfe.com; veepiabu@emirates.net.ae; info@trust.com.lb; vchhabra@emirates.net.ae; ottagency@dm.net.lb; fvacancies@yahoo.com; fvacancies@yahoo.com; fvacancies@yahoo.com; tom@capitalfabrications.com; tom@capitalfabrications.com; h.fayyad@baituti.com; muqarram@africabusiness.com; vbhimani@kimoha.com; vbhimani@kimoha.com; info@acrylicaquarium.co.uk; amwaj.resort@rotana.com; recruit@alfusool.com; info@hoshantrading.com; fimcofze@emirates.net.ae; indptech@emirates.net.ae; info@trumengroup.com; g_union@emirates.net.ae; hytham62@hotmail.com; sya973@emirates.net.ae; adonis02@emirates.net.ae; ataarch@cyberia.net.lb; indgulf@eim.ae; business@topbusiness.com.eg; dkelvin_uknl07@live.com; htravel@cyberia.net.lb 
  2 attachments | Download all attachments (60.7 KB)  
 --static-...gif (7.7 KB), walid far...doc (53.0 KB)

----------


## om faisal

Congratulations‏
From:  SA LOTOOO (salotooo@ymail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 06, 2010 5:46:00 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 National ...doc (27.5 KB)  


Download attachment and contact claim agent for your payment.Sincerely,Mrs. Joy Johnson  
             SOUTH AFRICAN NATIONAL LOTTERY 2010
                        SPECIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION.

Be Notified that Your Email Has Luckily Won the Sum of US$840,000.00. There was a computer ballot that was organized by the NATIONAL LOTTERY South Africa. It was not an individual lotto playing, but the computer itself picked out from all over the world, 1,000,000 email addresses and it was selected and picked from the Internet, those email addresses of Participants that was selected and picked from the internet were again selected through a computer ballot system 


drawn from among the 1,000,000 email addresses of individuals and companies from all part of the world, this is called the computer ballot. (200) email addresses was finally picked out from among the total 1,000,000 email addresses, and out of those 200 email addresses, your email address is among the winners on the ballot. You have to note that this program is being sponsored by the FIFA SUPPORT AFRICAN TEAM, to create awareness for the coming 2010 FIFA world Cup, which is to be host by South Africa.

For your claim Call Mr. Frank Williams Processing Director National Lottery S.A. TELL: +27 713-123-723 .Email: saclaimofice20100@gmail.com Please Quote Your winning References such as your Winning Numbers: 2-9-22-23-33-49 Bonus 5. Reference Numbers: 473061725/09, Batch Numbers: 7056490902/188. Also furnish him your: Name..,Address.,Tel..,Email address..,Country..,Sex..To locate your file for your immediate payment.

Please forward to him the following details below

1. Name (in Full): 
2. Country: 
3. Address: 
4. Direct Telephone No: 
5. Age: 
6. Occupation/position: 

Once again Congratulations to you all!!
Mrs. Joy Johnson.
Cordinator.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

Your E-mail Was Selected !!!!! (As A Winner)‏
From:  British Sweepstakes (info@uknationallottery.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 06, 2010 12:08:05 AM 
To:   

Dear E-mail Bearer,
You have won the sum of £500,000.00 GBGBP  in the British Online
Sweepstakes Promo head on Sat 3 Apr 2010. Your Ticket Number is
1-9-5-5-6-7-7 (Dream number) 
To claim of your prize,you are advise to contact your claims
department with the below informations.
Contact Person:Brender William
E-mail: claimsunit@av.tc

You are advice to provide him with the following information
Full Names: 
Address: 
Sex:
Age: 
Occupation:  
Tel / Mobile 
Nationality:  
Country Of Residence: 
INDICATE PREFERRED MODE OF PRIZE
COLLECTION:
(A)Bank transfer Services?
(B).come to office in UK?
(c) Use Courier Service?
Congratulations in advance.
Yours Faithfully,
Mr. Patterson Jim. 
Lottery Coordinator

----------


## om faisal

FELICIATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Cher(e) Lauréat(e)FELICIATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Cher(e) Lauréat(e)FELICIATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Cher(e) Lauréat(e)‏
From:  MICROSOFT AFRIQUE (microsoft.afrique3@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 05, 2010 4:50:32 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 VOTRE NOT...PDF (244.3 KB)  


Cher(e) Lauréat(e)

Nous sommes heureux de vous annoncer que vous faites partie des heureux gagnants de la loterie MICROSOFT WINDOWS-2010 prenez connaissance du message en pièce jointe. Pour plus veuillez contacter l'huissier de justice du maître KOUAKOU ROBERT

CABINET MA&#206;TRE KOUAKOU ROBERT
08 BP 878  ABIDJAN 08 (République de Côte d'Ivoire)
Résidence Des JURISTES//17 &#201;tages porte 10
2658 rue AH 45 Abidjan (Plateau)
E-mail: cabinet_kouakou_robert@live.fr
Téléphone:  (00225) 67 56 90 95     
Charger de la liaison entre vous et la Banque pour le retrait de votre gain.
Veuillez surtout  lui faire parvenir votre numéro de code et vos informations
Ci-dessous en vue de vous  donner la procédure de retrait de votre gain.

Bonne compréhension a vous
MICROSOFT WINDOWS
Direction Marketing
Mr WEI ANDRE

----------


## om faisal

FELICIATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Cher(e) Lauréat(e)FELICIATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Cher(e) Lauréat(e)FELICIATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Cher(e) Lauréat(e)‏
From:  MICROSOFT AFRIQUE (microsoft.afrique3@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 05, 2010 4:50:32 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 VOTRE NOT...PDF (244.3 KB)  


Cher(e) Lauréat(e)

Nous sommes heureux de vous annoncer que vous faites partie des heureux gagnants de la loterie MICROSOFT WINDOWS-2010 prenez connaissance du message en pièce jointe. Pour plus veuillez contacter l'huissier de justice du maître KOUAKOU ROBERT

CABINET MA&Icirc;TRE KOUAKOU ROBERT
08 BP 878  ABIDJAN 08 (République de Côte d'Ivoire)
Résidence Des JURISTES//17 &Eacute;tages porte 10
2658 rue AH 45 Abidjan (Plateau)
E-mail: cabinet_kouakou_robert@live.fr
Téléphone:  (00225) 67 56 90 95     
Charger de la liaison entre vous et la Banque pour le retrait de votre gain.
Veuillez surtout  lui faire parvenir votre numéro de code et vos informations
Ci-dessous en vue de vous  donner la procédure de retrait de votre gain.

Bonne compréhension a vous
MICROSOFT WINDOWS
Direction Marketing
Mr WEI ANDRE

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

INVITATION !!!!!!!!‏
From:  ROSELYN BROOKS (brooksroselyn06@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 05, 2010 10:36:47 PM 
To:   

   Dear Colleagues, ... You are cordially invited to participate in theforth-coming International Global Conference Against Racism and HumanTrafficking. The conference is been organized by the InternationalHumanitarian Organization the (I.H.O) in collaboration with other donorsalong side with the California States members,and the UN DP etc. These events will takes place from the 11th - 14rd of May 2010 in (AnaheimCalifornia - U.S.A ) and from 18TH- 21st of May 2010 in ( Dakar CentralConference HALL,DAKAR-SENEGAL).Applicants that are interested toparticipate and represent their countries, you are to contact theSecretariat of the Organizing committee for details and information's. The conference Organizing committee and donor sponsor's will take fullresponsibility of all registered participants visa arrangements for theUnited States and that includes your Round trip air tickets to bothevents. Below is the contact email of the conference secretariat ::(: iho.secretary@usa.com) OR you can call + 1 917 284 9143 At Office Hour 8:30am to 5:30pmCalifornia Time and do not forget to inform them that you were invited bymiss Roselyn Brooks a staff member of the International HumanitarianOrganization. Your participation at this summit will contribute to the fulfillment ofthis need and to achieving your Section Strategic Plan Objectives, and istherefore greatly appreciated.  Sincerely YoursRoselyn BrooksEmail ::(: rbrooksiho@usa.com)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Contact My Lawyer‏
From:  info@clairepage.org 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 05, 2010 3:50:09 PM 
To:   

I am Mrs Claire page.i am very sick in the hospital Please contact my lawyer for an urgent matter Email(peterfoxchambers@gala.net)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE‏
From:  Wahba Mustafa (wahba_mustafa10@w.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 05, 2010 2:01:06 PM 
To:   



FROM THE OFFICE OF MR WAHBA MUSTAFA,
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER,
OF ISLAMIC DEVELOPMET BANK I.D.B),IN
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO, WEST AFRICA .

MAY PEACE BE UNTO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY?

Greetings to you in the most holy name of Allah. I am Mr. Wahba Mustafa, bill and exchanged manager, Of Islamic Development Bank Ouagadougou republic of Burkinafaso. I need your assistance in transferring the sum of ($15.8M) million into your account withing 6 to 7 banking days. 

This account belongs to one of our foreign customer by name, Dr George Brumely who died along with his entire family in a plane crash some years ago. You can view his website for more details ::(:  http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/africa...ash/index.html)

I agree that 40% of this money will be for you in respect of the provision of a foreign account, 5% will be set aside for expenses that may rise during the business and 55% would be for me. Thereafter, I will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage indicated. Reply me if your interested. This is my personal email address: 
(wahba_mustafa10@w.cn ) 

please fill in your personal information’s as indicated below.

Your name in full..................................

Your country.........................................

Your age...............................................

Your cell phone....................................

Your occupation...................................

Your sex...............................................

Your International passport..................

Your marital status................................

Your bank name....................................

Best Regards,
Mr Wahba Mustafa.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Business Mail(Profitable)‏
From:  Mr. Zhang Tiejun (sfrench@ashland.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 05, 2010 12:37:01 PM 
To:   



-- 
Dear Friend, 

My name is Mr. Zhang Tiejun, I am a staff of the Bank of China, Our late client named Mr. Ghazi Musa Hassan makes a fixed deposit amounting to $ 17,300,000, he did not declare any next of kin throughout his working paper. I want you, as a Foreigner to stand as the beneficiary of this transfer of funds from my bank to your account,after the successful transfer,we will share a ratio of 30% for you and 70% for me. I want to assure you that everything is well planned as we will do so in line with all legal requirements and banking laws. All I need from you is your williness, trust and confidentiality so that we can work together to achieve success.

Should you be interested please send me your,

1, Full names,
2, private phone number,
3, current residential address.

My Personal Email Address Is: tiejun_zzz@yahoo.com.hk

Your earliest response to this letter will be appreciated.

Kind Regards,
Mr. Zhang Tiejun.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Urgent and Confidential‏
From:  Mr.Charles Williams (mr_william1@mail.mn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 05, 2010 12:14:35 PM 
To:  ... . (...) 

                                          Urgent and Confidential 
Dear Partner, 

I want to transfer ($17,300.000.00 ) seventen million three hundred thousand United States Dollars from here in Burkina Faso to overseas account. 

Your assistance as a foreigner is necessary because the management of the bank will welcome any foreigner who has correct information to this account which I will give to you immediately, if you are interested to do this business with me.Please reply with the assurance, include your private telephone and fax numbers, it is necessary to facilitate an easy communication in this transaction. As soon as you reply, so that i will let you know the next step to follow in order to finalize this transaction immediately. I expect your urgent communication. 

Upon your response and strong assurance that you will not let me down once the fund goes into your account. I will let you know the origin of the fund and the transfer procedures without delay. Please call me on +22675145555 

(FILL THIS FORM BELLOW PLEASE AND RESENDIT TO ME) 
1) Your FullName:-.................................
2) YourAge:-............................................
3) MaritalStatus:-.....................................
4) Your CellPhone Number:-..................
5) Your FaxNumber:-................... ...........
6) YourCountry:-......................................
7) YourOccupation:-.............. ..................
8)Sex:-..................................................  ...
9)Your Religion:-.....................................
10) YourPrivate E-mail Adress:............... 

Yours Sincierely 
Mr.Charles Williams

----------


## om faisal

Full view

Confirmation Letter From The Lottery Board‏‏‏‏
From:  SURAYA MISKON (suraya.miskon@student.qut.edu.au)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 06, 2010 8:43:15 AM 
To:  result@uknl.co.uk (result@uknl.co.uk) 

Dear e-MAIL Winner,
Your email address won £850,000.00 GBP in this month NATIONAL LOTTERY E-mail online drew.
To file for your claim, contact our Claims Officer Mr. Rafael Marshal with
the details below(Full Names, Contact Address, Country, Age, Sex, Occupation &
Telephone numbers) to this Email:uknlclaimsdepartment@live.com
Phone Number: Tel:+44-702 4096 449

MODE OF PAYMENT !!!

Option (1) Via Courier Delivery

Option (2) Via Bank Wire Transfer


Note: This is an automatic message do not click on your reply
button send all details to the below Email: uknlclaimsdepartment@live.com

Yours Sincerely,
SURAYA MISKON
(Web-Email Information Manager)

----------


## om faisal

Full view

Your e-mail has been awarded £950.000.00 GBP in our Mercedes Benz promo. Provide your‏
From:  Mercedes Benz Promo (wupursell@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 06, 2010 8 :15: 31 AM 
To:   



Names:.........
Address:.......
Phone Number...
Country........

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MR ISAAC CALEB‏
From:  MR ISAAC CALEB (mr_isaac_caleb002@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 06, 2010 8:40:41 AM 
To:   

am Mr Isaac Caleb bank manager of BOA Bank in Burkina faso.I would like you to indicate your interest to receive the transfer of 10.5 M Dollars. I will like you to stand as the next of kin to my late Descease customer whose account is presently dormant, for claim i am assureing you this transaction is real.All i want to beg you is not to betrayed my trust in you  awaiting your urgent respond 

Yours faithfully,

Mr Isaac Caleb

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOUR REPLY NEEDED.‏
From:  richardtonny@cantv.net (richardtonny@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 06, 2010 8 :32: 31 AM 
To:  .@cantv.net 

Hi, it is my pleasure to contact you with this
proposal because I have no choice since your contact address is what I can
lay my hand on in this condition. I am an American soldier; I really want
to extend my deepest sympathy to the families of some of my (colleague) 13
soldiers at home that lost their life. I feel so sad about the incident my
late wife was from Texas, and I know
what it feels like to see such a tragedy. The most painful part is that he
was about to be here with us, How I wished he got here before showing up
that energy. My main motive of sending across this massage is as follows.

I would like my name to stay out of this for
security reasons, because I don’t want any one to know about what we are
about to do now for security reason of me being here, I desperately need
your assistance, and got to take the courage to write you, it is a surprise
right!, I just hope you will assist us. I got your contact information in
an address book, seeking your kind assistance to move the sum of US$15m to
you as far as I can be assured that this money will be safe in your care
until I complete my service here. 

We managed to move funds belonging to Saddam
Hussein’s family and The total amount is US$15 Million dollars in cash,
mostly 100 dollar bills, this money has been kept somewhere outside Baghdad
for sometime but with the recent troop redeployment to Afghanistan by our
president, we are afraid that the money will be discovered, so with the
help of a British Doctor working here, his office enjoy some immunity, we
were able to get the package out to a safe location entirely out of
trouble. 
It was made to believes that this cash belongs
to a British medical doctor who was kill last month by a road side bomb in
Iraq. I have now found a much secured way of getting the package out of
Europe for you to pick up since am still in the services and can not come
home right now, I will discuss this with you when I am sure that you are
willing to assist me, and I believe and pray that this money will be well
secured in your hand though we don’t know each other of yet.

A part of the money will be giving to you for
your kind assistance, but one thing I passionately ask from you is not to
discuss this matter with anybody, should you have reasons to reject this
offer, please and please destroy this message as any leak of this
information will be very bad for us soldier here, and tarnish the
reputation of other services men. 

I do not know how long we will remain here, and
I have been shot, wounded and survived two suicide bomb attacks by special
grace, this and other reasons I will mention later, has prompted me to
reach out for help, I honestly want this matter to be resolved immediately,
contact me as soon as possible for now my personal email; as this is my
only way of communication until I specify otherwise.  
Hope to hear from you soon.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Helen White‏
From:  Helen White (helenwhit5@terra.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 07, 2010 4:54:18 AM 
To:   

My name is 2nd LT. Helen White, a member of the U.S. army Medical Team, which was deployed to Iraq at the beginning of the war in Iraq. I would like to share some highly personal classified information about my personal experience and role which I played in the pursuit of my career serving under the U.S 1st Armored which was at the fore-front of the war in Iraq.I would hold back certain information for security reasons for now until you have found the time to visit the BBC website stated below to enable you have an insight into what I intend sharing with you, believing that it would be of your desired interest one-way or the other.http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/2988455.stmGet back to me having visited the above website to enable us discuss in a more clarifying manner to the best of your understanding. I will be vivid and coherent in my next message in this regards, meanwhile, could you send me an email confirming that you have visited the site and that you have understood my intentions? I will await your thoughts via my personal email. Thanks,Best Regards2nd Lt.Helen Whitewhitehel1@aim.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GET BACK TO ME SOON‏
From:  Giles Brown (agricultura@stitaipu.pr.gov.br)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 07, 2010 3 :51: 07 AM 
To:   

FROM:SERGEANT GILES BROWN.Camp MXP-512 Third Infantry Division Unit (T.I.D.U),Abul Uruj, Baghdad, Iraq.  This mail will definitely be coming to you as a surprise, but I must craveyour indulgence to introduce myself to you. I am Sergeant Giles Brown, anAmerican soldier, currently serving in the third infantry division Unit inIraq. I am currently in Ecuador on duty break. my partner Darren D. Braswell,36, of Riverdale, Ga., died Jan. 7 near Tal Afar,Iraq, when the UH-60Blackhawk helicopter in which he was a passenger crashed. Braswell worked forthe Army and Air Force Exchange Service, We secretly moved some abandoned cashin a mansion belonging to the former president, Saddam Hussein and the totalcash is US$20,200,000.00 (Twenty Million two hundred thousand Dollars).As I write this letter to you, this box is here with me in cash as I secretlymoved it out of Iraq to safe place. You do not have to be afraid of anythingas no one else knows about this and everything is safe. I would be pleased and grateful to you if you could assist us inreceiving this box for us on your behalf as I will be heading back soon to campin Iraq to join my colleagues. Of course, I will give you some money for yourefforts. We have limited time now, kindly get back to me immediately. Moving the funds out of here is not going to be much of a problem asarrangements are being made towards that. All I want from you is your trustand assurance that if the box containing the funds is in your possession, youwill follow my instruction when making expenses. please get back to me withyour full name and contact phone number (Mobile preferably) without delay andlets negotiate terms. Also be informed that I have a perfectly designedinvestment programme on which the funds will be used when claimed. Thereforeyou can also helped manage the investment to avoid my identity been exposed. Also feel free to suggest lucrative high yieldinvestment programme in your country, on which these funds in question, couldbe used. Your response will determine our subsequent correspondence.You can read more on this website for more informations and explanations. Here is my email brown_01@sify.com http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/2988455.stm  Yours in Service.SERGEANT GILES BROWN

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Personal Email (7th April 2010)...‏
From:  Foreign Affairs Ministry (fceliku1@hosanna.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 07, 2010 1:26:23 AM 
To:  . ... (...) 

Personal Email (7th April 2010)...
From The Office Of : Hon. Dr. Florent Celiku 
Minister, Foreign Affairs Ministry.
Bedouma Street ,zone 1
Yoda- Ouagadougou-Burkina Faso.

Sir,
Re: PAYMENT AUTHENTICATION...

I am Hon. Dr. Florent Celiku , Minister Foreign Affairs Ministry; my office monitors and controls the affairs of all banks 

and financial institutions in Burkina Faso concerned with foreign contract payments. 

I am the final signatory to any transfer or remittance of huge funds moving within banks both on the local and international 

levels in line to foreign contracts settlement.
I have before me list of funds, which could not be transferred to some nominated accounts as these accounts have been 

identified either as ghost accounts, unclaimed deposits and over-invoiced sum etc. 

I write to present you to the federal government that you are among the people expecting the funds to be transferred into 

their account, on this note; I wish to have a deal with you as regards to the unpaid certified contract funds.

I have every files before me and the data's will be to change to your name to enable you receive the fund into your nominated 

bank account as the beneficiary of the fund's amount $4.5 Million U.S.D.
As it is my duty to recommend the transfer of these surplus funds to the Federal Government Treasury and Reserve Accounts as 

unclaimed deposits, I have the opportunity to write you based on the instructions i received 2 days ago from the Senate 

Committee on Contract Payments /Foreign Debts to submit the List of payment reports / expenditures and audited reports of 

revenues. Among several others, I have decided to remit this sum following my idea that we have a deal/agreement and I am 

going to do this legally.
MY CONDITIONS.
1. You will give me 65% of the total contract funds as soon as you confirm it in your designated bank account.
2. This deal must be kept secret forever, and all correspondence will be strictly by email / telephone, for security 

purposes.
3. There should be no third parties as most problem associated with your fund release are caused by your agents or 

representative.
If you agree with my conditions, l advise you on what to do immediately and the transfer will commence without delay as I 

will proceed to fix your name on the Payment schedule instantly to meet the three days mandate.

I hope you don't reject this offer and have the funds transferred. The business itself is 100% LEGAL SAFE on your part 

provided you treat it with utmost secrecy and confidentiality. Also note that your area of specialization is not an hindrance 

to the successful execution of this transaction. I have reposed my confidence in you while awaiting your prompt response and 

i know that you will not let me down when the funds have been transferred into any account that you will nominate.
Finally on your part,we will appreciate you treat this transaction as confidential as possible,while we assure you of a 100% 

RISK FREE transaction provided you follow our instruction religiously. 

If you accept my offer please I  will like you to provide immediately the below information's so that an Attorney will be 

able to prepare the necessary documents and affidavit which will put you in place as the next of kin. The Attorney will draft 

and carry out the notarization of the will and also obtain the necessary documents and letter of probate /administration in 

your favor for the claim.So reply for the assurance with this necessary information's to facilitate an easy communication.

1.Full Name:...........................
2.Full Address:.......................
3.Telephone number :...........
4.Country :..............................
5.Occupation:..........................
6.Age:........................................
7.Sex:........................................

As soon as i hear from you I will send to you by fax or e-mail, More Details and Text of Application you will fill and submit 

to the paying bank. I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is 100 hitch free. All arrangement for the 

transfer of this fund has been legitimately made under smooth arrangement

I await your confirmation of my message while praying that this will be the beginning of a long life partnership between us.

Thank you for your co-operation. 
Yours faithfully, 
Hon. Dr. Florent Celiku 
FOREIGN AFFAIRS MINISTER.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-----


DISCLAIMER: This e-mail is confidential and intended only for the use of the above named addressee. 
If you have received this e-mail in error, please delete it immediately and notify us by e-mail or telephone.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

KINDLY OPEN THE ATTACHED FILE AND CONFIRM YOUR WINNING! (CONGRATULATION).‏
From:  cocacola 112 (cocacola112@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 06, 2010 12:16:56 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 CONGRATUL...pdf (143.1 KB)  




CONGRATULATIONS!
YOU WON GBP 950, 000.00!
THE COCACOLA COMPANY OFFICIAL PRIZE NOTIFICATION
The Europe/America private international e-games are pleased to
inform you of the result of the final concluded draws which was
conducted at our international corporate office complex here in
LONDON-UK, by Coca-Cola in conjunction with I pod Worldwide
Promotion and ACCULOTTO.COM Group International
www.acculotto.com
Your email was among the 20 Lucky winners who won GPB
950,000.00{Nine Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great Britain
Pounds} each in the Coca-Cola Company 2010 online Promo.
This draw is being organized to enhance awareness
and publicity of the Coca-Cola Zero product. The foundations also seek
to courage the use of Internet for academic and business pursuits. It
major aim is to promote music,theater,art,literature, projects in the
social and political arena with a focus on health, as well as science,
research, and higher education
However the results were released on the (Sat 3 of April 2010) With
winning numbers 09 12 13 14 27 46 and Bonus number 38 and your email was
attached to ticket number (7PWYZ2010) and ballot number (BT:
12052010/20) The online draws was conducted by a random selection
of email addresses from an exclusive list of 29,031,643 E-mail
addresses of individuals and corporate bodies picked by an advanced
automated random computer search from the internet.
However, no tickets were sold but all email addresses were assigned to
different ticket numbers for representation and privacy.
The selection process was carried out through random selection in our
computerized email selection machine (TOPAZ).



N\B. YOU MUST BE 16 OR OVER TO PLAY OR CLAIM YOUR PRIZE.
______________
The information in this e-mail, including any files transmitted with it, is
confidential and may also be legally privileged. It is intended for the
addressee only. Access to this e-mail by anyone else is unauthorized.
Unauthorized recipients are required to maintain confidentiality and
must not disclose copy, distribute, or retain this e-mail or any part of it.
If you have received this e-mail in error please notify us immediately,
destroy any copies and delete it from your computer system.
=============================================
===
Copyright 2000-2010 Coca-Cola Zero product. .All rights reserved.
Terms of Service – Guideline 77635 476378 255667460 FROM THE
COCACOLA COMPANY:

7. Age:
..........................................
8. Nationality:………………….
9. Ballot No. :.......................
10. Ticket No:........................
*You are advised to forward these information’s as soon as
possible to enable them attend to your file.
This email is registered and sent only to a certified coca-cola online
Promo winner.
Due to possible mix up of some numbers and email contacts, we ask
that you keep this award strictly from public notice until your claim has
been processed and your money remitted. This is part of our security
protocol to avoid double claiming or unscrupulous acts by
some participants of this program.
*Staff of Coca-Cola, ACCULOTTO.COM Group International and IPO
Worldwide Promotions are not to partake in this programmed.
Accept our hearty congratulations once again!
Yours Faithfully,
Mr. Kasha Behler, Our First Quarter Winner of
GBP950, 000.00 from Amsterdam, Holland
16 st February 2010.

This Lottery is approved by the British Gaming Board and also licensed
by the International Association of Gaming Regulators (IAGR).This
lottery is the 3rd of its kind and we intend to sensitize the public.
Further more your details(e-mail address) falls within our African
representative office in South Africa, as indicated in your play coupon
and your prize of GBP950,000.00, will be released to you
from our regional branch office in South Africa.
We hope with part of your prize, you will participate in our end of year
high stakes for US$1.3 Billion international draw.
Congratulations!!!!!
To begin your claims, kindly contact our South African fiduciary
agent\accredited attorney at below contact info:
email: williamsa3@webmail.co.za
HIS NAME IS:Mr.William Smith
DIRECT PHONE LINE: 27 78 833 8523
ADDRESS: SUITH 005,501 FESTIVE STREET, HATFEILD, PRETORIA\CITY SOUTH AFRICA.
ENOS & ENOS LAW CHAMBER,
1ST FLOOR, BLOCK E CROWNWOOD OFFICE PARK
100 NORTHERN PARKWAY ORMONDE.
We advice you to contact them immediately via email as well as giving them a call
and provide them with the following in formations as stated below, so they can
proceed with the verification and clearance process of your file. Note that your file
has been forwarded to them from our head office for immediate release of your
winning prize to you.
1. Full Names:
...........................................
2. Residential Address:
...........................................
3. Phone Number: Mobile Home
..........................................
4. Fax Number:
..........................................
5. Occupation:
..........................................
6. Sex:
..........................................

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Reply Immediately‏
From:  Mr. Ryan James (ryan.james201@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 06, 2010 3:18:50 PM 
To:   

Dear Sir/Madam,

I need an urgent attention to this matter, please do not shrug it off as unimportant.......

I am an accountant by profession based in London and act as a private consultant to some of my international clients ranging from top businessmen, serving and retired Army personnel and top government functionaries whose privacy are utmost at all times.

As stated above I have a client's mandate to seek for a reputable, and well-established individual to help channel some funds into profitable investment abroad. The proposed fund is over $12m United States dollars and he is specific in investing these funds outside the UK. I hope you will treat this with expediency as time is of great importance to my client.

Thank You,
Ryan James

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Mail Notification‏
From:  BCL (ccw1961@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 06, 2010 3:43:22 PM 
To:  info@winners.net 

BRITISH CANADIAN LOTTERY BC-49,70 Foster Drive, Suite 800, Sault Ste.Marie, Ontario, P6A 6V2, Canada.Winning No: 1 7 25 29 36 47Bonus No: 40Ref No: IMP/73253CA/2010Batch No: 642376/CA/2010. BRITISH CANADIAN LOTTERY. The Canadian Government in collaboration with the British Government and the World Gaming Board are the sponsors of this on-line e-mail lottery for compensation and grant for both past lottery winners and the entire world public for purpose of Infrastructural development as an on-line compensation for all Internet users. We happily announce to you the draw of the Special Global Promotional Draw held on the 4th day of April, 2010 in Manchester in the United Kingdom and Ontario Canada. Your e-mail address attached to REF No; IMP/73253CA/2010, with Batch No: 642376/CA/2010 drew the Winning No: 1 7 25 29 36 47 Bonus No:40 for BC-49 Lotto under the choice of the lottery in the 1st category of bi-weekly six. All participants were selected randomly from World Wide Web site through computer draws system and extracted from over 10,000,000 companies and personal e-mails. So your email is your on-line automatic ticket that qualified you for this draw.You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of 1,263,584.00 GBP (One Million Two Hundred and Sixty three Thousand,Five Hundred and Eighty four Pounds Sterling) In view of this, your 1,263,584.00 GBP (One Million Two Hundred and Sixty three Thousand,Five Hundred and Eighty four Pounds Sterling) would be released to you by following the directives of the Royal Bank Of Scotland. Our London-UK Bank will immediately commence the process to facilitate the release of your funds as soon as you contact their office. So you are required to forward the following details to our trusted Bank to help facilitate the processing of your claims: You are to contact the Royal Bank Of Scotland for payment with details below: Contact Person: Mr.Ryan BanBank Name: Royal Bank Of ScotlandEmail: transferfundunit_rbs@yahoo.co.ukTel: (+44) 70111-39353FILL PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM:1.FULL NAMES:________ 2.ADDRESS:__________3.SEX:_______________4.AGE:___  _____5.MARITAL STATUS:_____6.OCCUPATION:________7.E-MAIL ADDRESS:______8.TELEPHONE NUMBER:_____________________9.BRIEF DESCRIPTION OF COMPANY/INDIVIDUAL___10.AMOUNT WON:________11. COUNTRY___________ Remember, you must contact the (Royal Bank Of Scotland), to claim your prize, send your reference and batch number and payment processing form to their email address (transferfundunit_rbs@yahoo.co.uk) and call the office to inform them that you have contacted them through email. *Winners are advised to keep their winning details/information from the public to avoid fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending the prize claim by Winner. NOTE: Do not reply to this email, reply only to (Royal Bank Of Scotland) immediately for the processing of your winning prize. Congratulations!!Sincerely,Elisabeth Mayer (Mrs.).Lottery Controller GeneralBC-49 Lottery.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT RESPOND‏
From:  Hassan Garuba (hassangaruba55@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 07, 2010 12:12:44 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend,

I'm sorry but happy to inform you about my success in getting those funds transferred under the cooperation of a new partner from London though i tried my best to involve you in the businnes but God decided the whole situations. Presently i'm in London for investment projects with my own share of the total sum. meanwhile,i didn't forget your past efforts and attempts to assist me in transferring those funds despite that it failed us some how.

Now contact my secretary in Burkina faso her name is Mrs. Aisha Omar on her e-mail address below ( aisha.omar86@yahoo.com ) Ask her to send you the total of $1.2m, which i kept for your compensation for all the past efforts and attempts to assist me in this matter. I appreciated all your efforts at that time very much. so feel free and get in touched with my secretary Mrs. Aisha Omar and instruct her where to send the amount to you.   Please do let me know immediately you receive it so that we can share the joy after all the sufferness at that time.

in the moment, I’m very busy here because of the investment projects which I and the new partner are having at hand, finally, remember that I had forwarded instruction to the secretary on your behalf to receive that money, so feel free to get in touch with Mrs. Aisha Omar .she will send the amount to you without any delay.

Regards
Mr.hassan garuba 

Send instant messages to your online friends http://uk.messenger.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr Lulu Mohamed‏
From:  lulu.mohamed102@adinet.com.uy (lulu.mohamed102@adinet.com.uy)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 07, 2010 12:26:52 AM 
To:   

From Mr Lulu Mohamed  Dear Friend,  I know that this message will come to you as a surprise. I AM A BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER TO THE FOREIGN REMITTANCE DIRECTOR BOA BANK HERE IN OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO. I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families.  I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($25.5)million to your account within 14 banking days. This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim. I want the bank to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer, the owner of the account died along with his supposed next of kin in an air crash since July 31st 2000. I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasurer as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why i contacted you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret i need your urgent reply so that i will give you the full details information and the bank application letter wich you have to fill and aply to the bank as the next of kin to the deceased customer and delete it if you are not interested. your information 1. name in full.............2. address...................3. age..........................4. occupation.............5. phone number.......  BEST REGARDMr.Lulu Mohamed.  PHONE NUMBER+226 78 53 60 84

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM,THE DESK OF MR NYEJIOWANAKA GOGO,‏
From:  Nyejiowanaka Gogo (nyejiowanakagogo@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 07, 2010 1:13:10 AM 
To:   

FROM,THE DESK OF MR NYEJIOWANAKA GOGO, 
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER, 
IN FOREIGN REMITTANCE DEPARTMENT 
(BOA) BANK OF AFRICA,OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO. 

DEAR FRIEND, 
HOW ARE YOU DOING WITH YOUR FAMILY? HOPE FINE, PLEASE PAY ATTENTION ANDUNDERSTAND MY REASON OF CONTACTING YOU TODAY THROUGH THIS EMAIL, MY NAME IS MR NYEJIOWANAKA GOGO, BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER IN BANK OF AFRICA OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO, IN MY DEPARTMENT, DURING THE AUDITING OF THE YEAR 2006, I DISCOVERED ANABOUNDED SUM OF $25M THAT BELONGS TO OUR LATE (MR. ANDREAS SCHRANNER FROM MUNICH,GERMANY) WHO DIED ALONG WITH HIS ENTIRE FAMILY IN JULLY 2000 IN A PLANE CRASH. 

FOR MORE INFORMATION VISIT THIS SITE BELLOW 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm 

I DESPERATELY NEED YOUR ASSISTANCE TO SECURE AND MOVE THIS HUGE SUMS OFMONEY LEFT BEHIND BY MY LATE CLIENT TO THE TUNE OF $25M, (TWENTY FIVE MILLION US DOLLARS) OUT FROM BANK OF AFRICA OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO TO YOUR OWN ACCOUNT, HE EXECUTED CONTRACT THROUGH DEPARTMENT OF WORK AND HOUSING HERE IN OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO AND THE MENTIONED MONEY ABOVE IS HIS MONEY LEFT IN OUR BANK BEFORE HIS DEATH. MEANWHILE, FOR YOUR SMOOTHNESS OF THIS TRANSACTION, I WILL PAY YOU 40% OF THE TOTAL SUM FOR YOUR CO-OPERATION IN THIS MATTER. 

IF YOU KNOW THAT YOU ARE INTERESTED AND CAPABLE TO HANDLE THIS BUSINESS TRANSACTION, COME UP WITH THE INFORMATION'S SHOWED BELOW:-  

1. YOUR FULL NAME: 
2. YOUR CONTACT CELL PHONE NUMBER: 
3. YOUR AGE: 
4. YOUR SEX: 
5. YOUR OCCUPATIONS: 
6. YOUR COUNTRY AND CITY:  

AS SOON AS POSSIBLE ALL THESE INFORMATION'S IS SUBMITTED TO ME, I WILL IMMEDIATELY DRAFT AN APPLICATION FORM WITH ALL YOUR INFORMATION'S AND SEND BACK TO YOU, SO THAT YOU WILL PROCEED WITH THE TRANSACTION BY SENDING THE FORM TO BOA BANK FOR THE TRANSFERRING OF THIS FUND INTO YOUR ACCOUNT. 

YOURS 
FAITHFULLY, 
MR  NYEJIOWANAKA GOGO 
TELE +22670 83 28 96 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yahoo! Toolbar is now powered with Free Anti-Virus and Anti-Adware Software. Download Yahoo! Toolbar now!

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

READ AND GET BACK TO ME‏‏
From:  Mr Malik Suleiman (malik_suleiman01@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 07, 2010 1 :20: 11 AM 
To:   

My dear,

How are you together with your family members?I think all is well. Despite  the fact that I did not know you in person or  have i seen you before but due to the reliable revelation,I decided to share this lucrative opportunity with you, I have no other choice, so  kindly consider this message as vital, believing that sooner or later we will be multi millonaires,

I am (Malik Suleiman)THE FOREIGN OPERATIONS MANAGER OF BANK OF AFRICA i  got your contact from the internet while searching for an honest and trust worthy person, who will assit me to implement this tranfer 

I want you to assist me in other to transfer the sum of  twenty five Million five hundred thounsand  United States Currency ($25.5,000,000.00) into your reliable account as the Next of Kin to our Foreign Business partner , the original owner of the fund. He was a foreigner and a multi company holder who died in a plane crash with his family years ago, he deposited the fund in our bank for his business expansion in Africa unfortunately he met this sudden and untimely death and the worst  thing that happened was the wife who suppose to be the  successor of the account died alongside with him.

Since the deceased left no body behind to  claim the fund, as a foreigner, you are in better position for that, and no body will come for the claim after you have applied.If you are ready to assist me, set up a new bank account or forward to me any one avialable so that the process will commence.

I will guide you on how you should apply for the claim so that everything will be smooth and correct. After the transfer, i will resign and come over to your country for the sharing of the fund 50/50 base on the fact that it is two man business.
Finally, note that you are not taking any risk because there will be a legal back up as  we commence.
Further information will be given to you as soon as I receive your reply

                 Fill this information   
 (1) YOUR FULL NAME.......................... 
......
(2) YOUR AGE AND SEX........................... .
(3) YOUR CONTACT ADDRESS..................
(4) YOUR TEL AND FAX NUMBER..............
(5) YOUR COUNTRY OF ORIGIN..................

Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Thanks & Best Regards,
Malik Suleiman,
EMAIL Malik_Suleman01@sify.com
PHONE NUMBER             +226 71 07 69 18  

__________________________________________________
Bruker du Yahoo!?
Lei av spam? Yahoo! Mail har den beste spambeskyttelsen 
http://no.mail.yahoo.com

----------


## ســـاري

والله  صارلي  نفس  الموضوع  ودفعت  ملبغ  2000  مقدما  عاشن  الجرين  كارد    اعتقد  الموضوع  شبيهه  ولكن ضحكوا  علي  ولكن لايلدغ  المؤمن جحر  مرتين  

موضوع جيد

----------


## om faisal

Full view
  This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

( Confidential ) Respond If You Are Interested..‏
From:  Barrister.Usman Morgan,Esq (barrusmanmo@info.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 07, 2010 5:01:29 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend,

                                  ( Confidential )

I am Barrister.Usman Morgan, Principal Partner Ogidi & associates(legal practitioner/advocates) 567 Atake Ave Cotonou,Benin Republic..West Africa.

I would like you to indicate your interest to receive the transfer of US$64.5 million left behind by my late client, a national of your country, before the fund gets confiscated or declared unserviceable by the bank where this huge amount were deposited.

I will like you to stand as the next of kin to my late client whose account is presently dormant, for claims.Please update me. 

Are you interested or not? 40% for you 60% for me.

You can email me through my private email ID below for more clarification.....
barrusmanmorgan2009@live.com



Thanks.

Barrister.Usman Morgan
 © 2010 Microsoft Privacy Terms of use  Account Feedback  


 {0} 
 Mark as read

Mark as unread

Delete

Junk

Not junk

Print

View message source

This message is too wide to fit your screen. Show full message

----------


## om faisal

Reply to: martins_jones101@yahoo.com.hk‏
From:  Monica Handley (Monica.Handley@pilbaratafe.wa.edu.au)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 07, 2010 2 :10: 21 AM 
To:   

Sequel to your non response of our earlier letter to you on behalf of the Trustees & Executors to the Will of our late client.I wish to notify you that you were listed as a heir to the sum of 4,500, 000.00Euro(Four million Five Hundred Thousand Euros).We therefore reckoned that you can receive this funds as you are qualified by your name identity.For more details on legal explanations in regards to the procedure of claiming this inheritance, you are advise to contact the diseased Solicitor with the e-mail address below.
Email: martins_jones101@yahoo.com.hk
Attorney Martins Jones.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Mr Evans Green (pmutunga@nbnet.co.ke)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 06, 2010 11:58:49 PM 
To:   

Attn: Sir/Madam, Although you might be apprehensive about my email as we have not metbefore,I am Mr Evans Green,I am a Banker i work with Bank OfEngland,There is the sum of $20,600,000.00 in my Bank "Bank Of England"London, There were no beneficiaries stated concerning these funds whichmeans no one would ever come forward to claim it. That is why I ask that we work together so as to have the sumtransfered out of my Bank into your Bank Account or any other accountof your choice. I will be pleased to see if you can help me and also bea good and trusted person. Once the funds have been transferred to yourNominated Bank Account we shall then share in the ratio of 60% for me,40% for you,do send me a mail as soon as possible for more details hereis my email address: green1911523@gmail.com RegardsMr Evans Green

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

"SYSTEM BALLOT OPERATOR "‏
From:  PlayHugeLottos.com (noreply@playukinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 06, 2010 9 :34: 12 PM 
To:   

Hello Sir/madam,I am the balot systems operator,in charge of picking wining numbers for Euro lottery Uk.I have full access to the balot system which pick winning number, this is were you come in, i have the power to appoint a winner with my position as the system balot operator,if you are intrested in this project contact the email below.The amount involved is 4,528,000 GBP we will discuss how we will share this amount as we proceed.please do not take for granted this once in a life time opportunity as we both stand to collectively gain from this at the end of the transaction.If you are willing to assist me in this transaction please do respond to.email:jeff.dean1980@live.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CV – Purchase & Sales Coordinator / Office Administration‏
From:  yolanda@redeeffmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 06, 2010 3:57:46 PM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Yolanda.doc (42.5 KB)  


 Sir, I have 5+ years of experience in Sales, Purchase & Office Administrator in UAE, Taiwan & Philippines. I am a Graduate in Science with excellent MS Office Applications. I have excellent communications skills in English & Chinese and can effectively manage multiple tasks. I am on visit visa. I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. Thanks & regards YOLANDA AQUINO JAEN    ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

RE: 2010 BCL PROMOTION NOTIFICATION!!‏
From:  Mrs.Katherine Howard (walter.epple@t-online.de)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 06, 2010 12:17:12 PM 
To:   

RE: 2010 BCL PROMOTION NOTIFICATION!!   BRITISH CANADIAN LOTTERY BC-49, 70 Foster Drive, Suite 800, Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario, P6A 6V2, Canada. Winning No: 07 18 20 21 42 47 Bonus No: 33 Confirm Winning: http://www.canada.com/life/lotteries...y_results.html  Ref No: IMP/73253CA/2009 Batch No: 642376/CA/2009.  2010 BCL PROMOTION NOTIFICATION!!  The Canadian Government in collaboration with the British Government And the World Gaming Board are the sponsors of this online email Lottery for compensation and grant for both past lottery winners and The entire world public for purpose of Infrastructural development as An online compensation for all internet users.  We happily announce to you the draw of the Special Global 2010 Promotional Draw held on the Wednesday March 10, 2010 in Manchester in The United Kingdom and Ontario Canada.  Your e-mail address attached To REF No; IMP/73253CA/2009, with Batch No: 642376/CA/2009 drew the Winning No: 07 18 20 21 42 47 , Bonus No: 33 for BC-49 Lotto under the Choice of the lottery in the 1st category of bi-weekly six.  All participants were selected randomly from World Wide Web site Through computer draws system and extracted from over 10,000,000 Companies and personal e-mails. So your email is your online automatic Ticket that qualified you for this draw.  You have therefore been Approved to claim a total sum of 1, 263,584.00 Pounds Sterling (One Million Two Hundred and Sixty Three Thousand Five Hundred and Eighty Four Pounds Sterling).  In view of this, your 1, 263,584.00 Pounds Sterling (One Million Two Hundred and Sixty Three Thousand Five Hundred and Eighty Four Pounds Sterling) would be released to you by following the directives of the Our London payment officer.  He will immediately commence the Processing of your payment to facilitate the release of your funds as Soon as you contact him.  Therefore, you are required to forward the Following details to him to help facilitate the processing of your Claims:   CONTACT PERSON: MR. LAWSON JACK L. JACK (credit & finance) UK Ltd. TEL: +447035984714 EMAIL: lawsonjack@blumail.org  FILL PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM BELOW: 1. FULL NAMES: ________ 2. ADDRESS: __________ 3. AGE AND SEX: ________ 4. MARITAL STATUS: _____ 5. OCCUPATION: ________ 6. E-MAIL ADDRESS: ______ 7. TELEPHONE NUMBER: _____________________ 8. YOUR WINNING AND BONUS NUMBERS: __________ 9. BATCH NUMBER AS LISTED ABOVE: ______________ 10. AMOUNT WON: ________ 11. COUNTRY: ___________  Remember, you must fill the above details and forward to the payment officer.  Winners are advised to keep their winning details/information from the Public to avoid fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending the prize claim By Winner.  You can also confirm your winning number and bonus numbers on our Website http://www.canada.com/life/lotteries...y_results.html  Congratulation!!  Sincerely,  Katherine Howard (Mrs.) Lottery Controller General BC-49 Lottery

----------


## om faisal

No Subject)‏
From:  Toyota Winner (cue2009@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 08, 2010 12:01:57 AM 
To:   



You have just been awarded 750,000,00 GBP in the 2010 UK Toyota Award. Reply with your details for claim:
Names..
Country...
Occupation...

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Congratulations‏
From:  plantel alamos (plantel.alamos@universidadinsurgentes.edu.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 07, 2010 11:41:24 PM 
To:   

Ref: TBL/83718,
Batch: 7621-9817/2010
Serial Number: 100001261-871UK

We are delighted to inform you that your EMAIL Account has won you £720,000 GBP from the THUNDER BALL LOTTERY DRAWS held in London.
You are to contact the claims director with the  following:

Claims Director: Mr. Kamson Albert
Email: tbl812@hotmail.co.uk 

Yours Faithfully,

Plantel Alamos.
(Online Information Manager)

Note Below:
Send an e-mail to  tbl812@hotmail.co.uk   to claim your winning prize cheque.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REPLY ME IMMEDIATELY,‏
From:  Mr.Paul Lawson (paullawson@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 07, 2010 2:17:46 PM 
To:  . (..) 

REPLY ME IMMEDIATELY, 

FOR YOUR KIND ATTENTION.

COULD YOU PLEASE CONSIDER TO HELP ME TO RELOCATE THIS SUM OF TEN
MILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS (US$10.5M) TO YOUR
COUNTRY FOR ESTABLISHING AN INDUSTRY IN YOUR COUNTRY.

THIS FUND WAS DEPOSITED IN OUR BANK BY MR PAUL LOUIS HALLEY FROM FRANCE WHO DIED IN A PLANE CRASH IN 2003 TBM 700 AIRCRAFT ON 6 DECEMBER WITH HIS WIFE AND THE WHOLECREW ON BOARD.

WITHOUT A (HEIR) HENCE THE MONEY IS FLOATING AND IF I DO NOT REMIT THIS MONEY OUT URGENTLY IT WILL BE FORFEITED FOR NOTHING AND THE BIG GUNS AT THE HERMS OF ADMINISTRATION AT THE BANK WILL SHARE THIS FUND AMOUNGST THEMSELVES AS IT HAS BEEN DONE IF NO TRACE OF HEIR TO SUCH FUND IS FOUND.

WE HAVE TRIED TO CONTACT HIS FAMILY TO COME FORWARD FOR CLAIMS BUT COULD NOT SUCCEED. 
CLICKHERE(http://newswww.bbc.net.uk/2/hi/uk_ne...re/4537663.stm ) 

I WILL GIVE YOU ALL VITAL INFORMATION CONCERNING THE FRANCE CITIZEN AND THE $10.5M IN OUR CUSTODY SO THAT YOU WILL CONTACT MY BANK FOR THEM TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEXT OF KIN TO THE DECEASED PERSON.

YOU WILL HAVE TO ESTABLISH CONTACT WITH THE BANK WHILE I WILL GUIDE YOU ON THE STEPS TO FOLLOW TILL THE TRANSFER OF THIS FUND REACHES TO YOU AND YOUR ACCOUNT.

AS ONE OF THE BANK DIRECTORS,I WILL PLAY A ROLE TO MAKE SURE THAT THE FUND IS RELEASED TO YOU.

THIS IS A LEGITIMATE TRANSACTION AND YOU WILL BE COMPENSATED WITH 40% FOR YOUR ASSISTANCE FOR PRESENTING YOURSELVE AS THE NEXT OF KIN AND ACCOUNT TO RECEIVE THIS FUND IN YOUR COUNTRY.

IF YOU ARE INTERESTED PLEASE WRITE BACK FOR MORE CLEARIFICATION WITH YOUR INFORMATIONS AS REQUESTED BELOW BECAUSE ON RECEIPT OF YOUR INFORMATIONS.

I WILL KNOW THAT ACTUALLY YOU ARE READY TO BE MY PARTNER AND THEN I WILL HAVE TO SEND TO YOU A DRAFT APPLICATION FORM WHICH YOU ARE TO FILL AND APPLY FOR THE RELEASE OF THE FUND TO YOUR ACCOUNT IN YOUR DESIRED COUNTRY.

THE REQUESTED INFORMATIONS BELOW.
==================================

1.FULL NAME..........................
2.TELEPHONE NUMBERS/MOBILE/FAX.......................
3.YOUR AGE..............................
4.YOUR SEX................................
5.YOUR OCCUPATION........................
6.YOUR COUNTRY AND CITY.....................
7.YOUR HOME ADDRESS........................
8.MARITAL STATUS............................. 

MR. PAUL LAWSON .

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend,‏
From:  Mr Idrissa Ahmed (mridrissa_ahmed0@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 07, 2010 4:50:15 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend,

   How are you today?. Well it is a pleasure to contact you on this regard and i prayed that this will turned out to be ever lasting relationship for both of us. How ever it's just my urgent need for a Foreign partner that made me to contact you for this Transaction. 

I am a banker by profession from Burkina-faso in west Africa and currently holding the post of Director Auditing and Accounting Unit of the Bank. I have the opportunity of transferring the left over fund (9.8 Million Us Dollars)Nine million eight Hundred Thousand United States of American Dollars of one of my Bank clients who died along with his supposed next of kin in a gassy car accident on there way back from Bobo-Dioulasso the formal capital city of Burkina-Faso May 2nd, 2004.

I will not fail to inform you that this transaction is 100% risk free, On smooth conclusion of this transaction, you will be entitled to 40% of the total sum as gratification, while 60% will be for me. If you are really intrested in my proposal further details of the Transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as I receive your return mail.

Have a nice day.
Mr Idrissa Ahmed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good day‏
From:  Western Union (web0164@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 07, 2010 5:05:25 PM 
To:  info@wu.org 

Attn: We have concluded yesterday with the governor of Zenith Bank here in Nigeria that you should start receiving your payment of USD 450,000.00 through western union money transfer from next tomorrow but you will be receiving $10,000 USD only per a day , so you are advice to contact the western union operator Mr.Geary Smith right now contact himvia email and re-confirm your information to him right away so he will send you your money control number of your first payment of 10,000.00USD for you to pick it up in any western union near you.Here is Mr.Geary Smith email:{wu_payout47@btinternet.com} Tel+234-7064-6465-37 Name:Age:OccupationAddress:Tel:.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE REPLY ME IMMEDIATELY.‏
From:  Mrs Sabine Yamakou (mrssabineyamakou@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 08, 2010 2:21:29 AM 
To:   

PLEASE REPLY ME IMMEDIATELY. 

MY NAME IS MRS.SABINE YAMAKOU.  

BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER, 

BANK OF AFRICA- (BOA) 

OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO.    



Dear Friend, 



I am the manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance Department of BANK OF Africa (B.O.A) here in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of US$ 27.5 Million dollars in an account that belongs to one of our foreign Customer (MR. PAUL LOUIS from Paris , France ) who died along with His entire family in July 2003 in a plane crash. 



Since we got information about his death we have been expecting his Next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it Unless some body applies for it as next of kin or relation to the Deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines and laws but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. 



It is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and we don’t want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill. 



The banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money Remained Unclaimed after eight to nine years, the money will be transferred into the bank treasury as unclaimed fund. The request of foreigner as next of kin in this transfer is unquestionable by the fact that the customer was a Foreigner and a Burkina be cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner. 



I agree that 40% of this money will be for you as a respect to the Provision of a foreign account, and 60% would be for me Thereafter, I Will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage indicated Therefore, to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you arranged, you must apply first to the bank as relation or next of kin of the deceased indicating your bank name, your bank account number, your Private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication And location where in the money will be remitted. Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application. 



I will not fail to bring to your notice this transaction is hitch-free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required Arrangements have been made for the transfer, please treat this business with utmost confidentiality and you should contact me immediately as soon as you receive this letter.  



Trusting to hear from you immediately. 

Yours Faithfully, 

MRS. SABINE YAMAKOU.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ASSISTANCE NEEDED‏
From:  Mr Joseph Poon (arak_parsian@parsonline.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 07, 2010 11 :23: 22 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend,  Let me start by introducing myself. I am Mr. Joseph Poon, ManagingDirector and Deputy Chief Executive of the Hang Seng Bank Ltd. I have aSecured business suggestion for you., Before the U.S and Iraqi war ourclient Mr.Fayez Abdulaziz Mohammed who was a business merchant and acontractor with the Iraqi Government but a citizen of SAUDI ARABIA,Made anumbered fixed deposit for 24 calendar months(2Years), with a value ofTwenty Two million Four Hundred Thousand United State Dollars only in mybranch. Upon maturity several notices was sent to him, even during the warwhich began in 2003. Again after the war another notification was sent andstill no response came from him. We later find out that Mr.Fayez AbdulazizMohammed along with his wife and only daughter had been killed during thewar in a bomb blast that hit His Resident. After further investigation itwas also discovered that Mr.Fayez Abdulaziz Mohammed did not declare anynext of kin in his official papers including the paper work of his bankdeposit. And he also confided in me the last time he was at my office thatno one except me knew of his deposit in my bank. So, Twenty Two millionFour Hundred Thousand United State Dollars is still lying in my bank and noone will ever come forward to claim it. What bothers me most is thataccording to the laws of my country at the expiration 3 years and six monththe funds will revert to the ownership of the Hong Kong Government ifnobody applies to claim the funds. Against this backdrop, my suggestion toyou is that I will like you as a foreigner to stand as the next of kin toMr.Fayez Abdulaziz Mohammed so that you will be able to receive his funds.  WHAT IS TO BE DONE:  I want you to know that I have had everything planned out so that we shallcome out successful. I have an attorney that will prepare the necessarydocument that will back you up as the next of kin to Mr.Fayez AbdulazizMohammed,all that is required from you at this stage is for you to provideme with your Full Names and Address so that the attorney can commence hisjob. After you have been made the next of kin, the attorney will also fillin for claims on your behalf and secure the necessary approval and letterof probate in your favour for the move of the funds to an account that willbe provided by you.There is no risk involved at all in this matter, as weare going adopt a legalized method and the attorney will prepare all thenecessary documents. Please endeavor to observe utmost discretion in allmatters concerning this issue.40% of the entire sum($22,4000,000) is yourrightful share by virtue of your assistance to this deal, the balance 60%is mine. Should you be interested please send me your  1,Full names,2,Home & Cell Phone Number,3,Current residential address. And finally after that I shall provide you with more details of thisoperation. I want to know if you are willing to follow up this businessseriously before I can give you more details about this transaction,I shallbe waiting for your response and assurance.Your earliest response to thisletter will be appreciated.  Kind Regards, Mr. Joseph Poon.

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 New
 |
 Delete
 Junk
 Not junk
 |
 Mark as ▼
 Unread
Read
Phishing scamMove to ▼
 Inbox
Junk
Drafts
Sent
Deleted|
 Empty

 |

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Excellent Letter From Mr William Patricks For the benefit of our both Family.‏
From:  William Patrick (mrwilliams@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 07, 2010 10 :34: 48 PM 
To:   

 From Mr Williams Patricks,
Director Incharge of Dept Recovery Department  In Bank Of Africa (b.o.a) Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.
West Africa.

     Dear Partner,

  This is an Excellent Letter from Mr Williams Patricks the chief auditor incharge of debt recovery department section in bank of africa (B.O.A). ouagadougou burkina faso west africa. 

My dear partner in advance,I presumed that all is well with you and your family,

Please let this do not be a surprise proposal to you because i got your contact information from the international directory in few weeks ago before i decided to contact you on this magnitude and lucrative transaction for our future survival in life.Moreover, I have laid all the solemn trust in you before i decided to disclose this successful & confidential Project to you.

I am Mr Williams Patricks the chief auditor incharge of debt recovery department section in foreign remittance department in  our bank and i have had the intent to contact you over this financial project worth the sum of thirty one million, united states dollars ($31,000,000.00 ) for our success.

This is an abandoned sum that belongs to one of our bank foreign customers who died along with his entire family through plane crash disaster since few years ago.Meanwhile i was very fortune to came across the deceased file when i was arranging the old and abandoned customers files in other to sign and submit to the entire bank management for an official re-documentations after the audit meeting 2009.

Please be informed clearly that it was stated in our banking rules and regulations which was signed lawfully that if such fund remains unclaimed till the period of 8 years started from the date when the beneficiary died, the money will be transferred into the treasury as an unclaimed fund.

As an honour and advantage bestowed to our foreign customers base on the rules guideing our bank, it was stated obviously that if you are not a burkina faso citizen, You have the absolute authority to claim the fund hence you are a foreigner despite your differences from the country of origin of the deceased.So the request of you as a foreigner is necessary to apply for the claim and transfer of the fund smoothly into your reliable bank account as the next of kin or extended relative to the deceased.

On the transfer of this fund into your account, { 35% } will be your share in respect of the account provision and your assistance rendered during the transfer of the fund into your bank account and 45% will be my share being the codinator of the Project. and10%will be for the expencies that will occure during the Project.while 10 % will be shared to the respectable organisations centers such as charity organisation, motherless babies homes, and helpless disabled people in the world.

If you are really sure of your trustworthy, accountability and confidentiality on this Project, contact me and agree that you will not change your mind to cheat or disappoint me when the fund have getting into your account.

Besides you should not entertain any fear because i am sure of the success as an insider in the bank ok.Please reply through my private Email adress below mrwilliams@voila.fr with the assurance, include your private telephone and fax numbers necessary to facilitate an easy communications in this transaction as soon as you reply so that i will let you know the next step to follow in order to finalize this Project immediately.I expect your urgent communications. 

Yours sincerely
 MR WILLIAMS.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Assalamu Alaykum,‏
From:  MES SAIL AHMED (ahmed.sali@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 07, 2010 9:18:57 PM 
To:   

Assalamu Alaykum, 
With Due Respect and Humanity, I was compelled to write to you under a humanitarian ground. My name is Mrs Sail Ahmed. From Indonesia, I am 68yrs old; I am married to late Engr.Alahaji Ahmed Shaheed who has worked in Oil Company in Cote dIvoire. Before he retired in the year 2003. He died in the year 2008 after a Cardiac Arteries Operation. 

We were married for 36 years without a child. And Recently, My Doctor told me that I would not last for the next three months due to my cancer problem (cancer of the lever and stroke). 

When my late husband was alive he deposited a trunk box in one of the best security company here in coted'iviore which contained the sum of $12. 5. Million for safe keeping. Presently this trunk box is still in the Vault of the security company.

Having known my condition I decided to hand over this money to your care and if you know that you will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct you herein, I will be very happy to do so ensh Allah. 

I will want you to use this money according to the desire of my late. Husband, to use it for the help of the Less privileged, orphanages, and using it to propagating the word of Allah.and use 30% of the money to help yourself and your familly ok . I want you to know that I took this decision because I don have any child that will inherit this money, and I don? want this money to be used in an ungodly way. 

This is why I am taking this decision to hand you over this money to your hand. I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I want you to always remember me in your daily prayers because of my up coming Cancer Surgery. Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I have stated herein. Hope to receive your urgent reply.  

Due to the present condition of my health, I was warned by my doctor to avoid receiving or making any call. You can always reach me through this my 
Private email address. sailahmed63@yahoo.co.uk 

Yours Sister in Islam, 
Mrs. Sail Ahmed Shaheed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Please, Get In Touch With Me Privately!‏
From:  Mr Jeffery Dean (jefferyj_m@gala.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 07, 2010 6:26:49 PM 
To:   

Good day, My name is Mr Jeffery James Dean, I work in the Euro Lottery.I am solicitingyour assistance for a swift transfer of 4,528,000 GBP, should you be willingto assist me in this project, you will be giving me just 30% of yourwinnings. Just as a brief,you just have to register as an intending Lottery player,due to my position in the company I can make it happen that you would be awinner of the above stated amount. Naturally, every body would like to play a lottery if they are assured ofwinning. I am assuring you today to be a winner, please do not take for grantedthis once in a life time opportunity as we both stand to collectively gainfrom this at the success of the transaction. Should you be willing to assist me in this transaction please do respond toe-mail: jeffery.deanj@gala.net Warm regards,Jeffery James Dean

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Ro1exRep1icas (ydfbdbdbdfh@bluecrwes.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 07, 2010 5:54:40 PM 
To:  dragonwoman2@hotmail.com 

 H1GH QUAL1TY R0LEXX REPL1CA WATCHES AND DES1GNER HAND BAG KN0CK 0FFSCL1CK BEL0W AND F1ND HUNDREDS OF LUXURY 1TEMS F0R TH0USANDS LESS

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello Friend‏
From:  Mr.Mong Hoi (mong@live.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 07, 2010 5 :32: 25 PM 
To:   

Mr.Mong HoiDirector of OperationsHang Seng Bank LtdSai Wan Ho BranchHong Kong.Email:mong_hoihk1@live.hk Good Day, I am Mr.Mong Hoi, Director of Operations of the Hang Seng Bank Ltd,Sai Wan Ho Branch, Hong Kong. My purpose of contacting you is becauseyou live in a western world. I have an obscured business suggestion for you.I am here-by seekingyour service in helping me recieve a large amount of money and ingiving a clear research and feasibility studies on areas I could investon.Your services will be paid for, and you will be a partner, if yourrecommendation is accepted. As a bank employee, I can not operate any personal investment till I amretired and with the Anti-corruption Bill passed in Hong Kong,it isrisky for a fixed income earner to own any huge amount of money in HongKong or any foreign country. It is then advisable to invest in anyforeign land secretly and patiently wait retirement. For security purpose, due to telecom interception in Hong Kong, I shallnot accept or acknowledge any phone call. Only fax messages/emailswould be treated in relation to this proposal but not without thiscode;[CODE NO: AM-001]. Should you be further interested, I wouldpreferyou to reach me soon and finally after that I shall provide you with moredetails of this operation. Contact me through this email for further Details:mong_hoihk1@live.hk Kind RegardsMr.Mong Hoi.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good day‏
From:  Western Union (web0164@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 07, 2010 5:05:28 PM 
To:  info@wu.org 

Attn: We have concluded yesterday with the governor of Zenith Bank here in Nigeria that you should start receiving your payment of USD 450,000.00 through western union money transfer from next tomorrow but you will be receiving $10,000 USD only per a day , so you are advice to contact the western union operator Mr.Geary Smith right now contact himvia email and re-confirm your information to him right away so he will send you your money control number of your first payment of 10,000.00USD for you to pick it up in any western union near you.Here is Mr.Geary Smith email:{wu_payout47@btinternet.com} Tel+234-7064-6465-37 Name:Age:OccupationAddress:Tel:.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulation Your Winning Letter=‏
From:  Asia Pacific Int'l (asiap1975@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 08, 2010 4 :56: 04 AM 
To:   

ASIA PACIFIC INT'L LOTTERYASIA PACIFIC INT'L LOTTERY ASSOCIATIONSoi Nui Klong Toei Klm 15 Wattana Bangkok 10200FROM: THE DESK OF THE VICE PRESIDENT.BATCH: EGS/ 22504002/03: REFERENCE: 15/0018/IPDATTENTION: CONGRATULATIONS!RE: PRIZE/AWARD NOTIFICATION.  This is to inform you of the release of ASIA PACIFIC INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS ASSOCIATION PRIZE DRAW held on the 1st of January 2010.  Your email was attached to ticket number 085-12876077-09 with serial number 51390-0 that drew the lucky numbers of 03-06-08-10-12-16-27, which consequently won the lottery in the 5th category. You have therefore been approved for a lump sum pay of $1.000, 000.00. (ONE MILLION UNITED STATE DOLLARS ONLY), in cash credited to file with REF: N.EGS/3662367114/13.  This is from a total cash prize of 25,020.225.00, shared among the twenty-five International winners in this category. The lucky numbers: 03-06-08-10-12-16-27,CONGRATULATIONS!!!  Your fund is now deposited with our Bank/Security Vault here in Bangkok Thailand and insured in your name. Due to mix up of some numbers and names, we ask that you keep this award from public notice until your claim has been processed, and the money remitted to your account, as this is part of our security protocol, to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking of advantage of this program by participants, as has happened in the past.   All participants were selected through a computer ballot system drawn from 25,000 names, email addresses & official addresses, from Asia, Australia, New Zealand, Europe, North and South America, Middle East and Africa, as Part of our International Promotions Program. We hope your lucky email will draw a bigger cash prize in the subsequent programs. To begin your lottery Claims, Please contact our coordinator as follows and also forward the Below Information to him.  NAME: Sirichai PaibhoonTEL: 00(66) 897837013Email: asiap1977@yahoo.com.hk  1. Your Full Name:2. Your Date of Birth:3. Your Occupation and your Phone Number:4. Your Ticket Number. You're Serial Number. Your Lucky Numbers. You're REF: N.EGS:  Remember, all prize money must be claimed and any prize not claim will be returned to HIS MAJESTYS DEPARTMENT OF THE TREASURY. And also be informed that 10% of your lottery winning belongs to (THE PROMOTIONS COMPANY). Because they are the company that bought your ticket and played the lottery in your name.   Note also that this 10% will be remitted after you have received your Winnings prize, because the money is insured in your name already. NOTE: In Order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, please remember to Quote your reference and batch numbers in all correspondences with us, Furthermore, should there be any change of address, please do inform our Coordinator as soon possible.  An original copy of your lucky winning ticket and your deposit certificate will be sent to you by Administrative and Operations Director of Siam Express Courier Co.Ltd. Thailand .CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Once again from all members of our staff and thank you for being a part of our International Promotions program. We wish you continued good fortunes.. Sincerely, Dr.Helen Chew Loon,PresidentAsia Pacific Int'l Lotter y OrgChinawat PinnVice PresidentAsia Pacific Int'l Lottery Org RECENT $1.000,000.00 WINNERS!Copyright @1994-2010 The Asia Pacific Int'l Lottery AssociationAll rights reserved Terms of Service - Guideline77635 476378 255667460?-----------

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Winning Contact Code (AQ11WWRZZA1)!!!‏
From:  ©info (web02023@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 11, 2010 7 :11: 40 PM 
To:  info@uk.cc 

£1,200,000Pounds has been awarded to you in the U.K PROMO.send to this office the following:Names,,,,,,,,,,,Tel,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Age  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Address,,,,,,,,,,,,Occupation,,,,,  ,,,,,Country,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Email:richard.carpenter  53@btinternet.com Agent Name: Richard CarpenterTel:+44-702-408-4854

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE OFFICE OF MR ADAMS ALI‏
From:  adams.ali (adams.ali2@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 11, 2010 7:03:01 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend,Greeting's ! 
I am Mr adams  Ali,  Manager Audit & Account's department,Bank of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.I have a business proposal which involves about $25m USD, (Twenty five Million United State dollars only).After the successful transfer,we shall share in the ratio of 40% for you and 60% for me.If you will be interested,please contact me through my private email address  (adams.ali3@voila.fr) 
so that i will give you more information on how we would handle this project, to enable us commence on all arrangements.
I look forward for your kind and positive response immediately, 
Yours sincerely,
Mr  Adams  Ali, 
Manager Audit & Account's department,
Bank of Africa. 


Send instant messages to your online friends http://uk.messenger.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOLD FOR SALE.‏
From:  Mr.Hussain Khalid (hussainkhli@goldcenter.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 11, 2010 4:21:19 PM 
To:   

DEAR SIR, I'M Mr. Hussian Khalid. WE ARE A PRIVATE AGENT DEALING IN GOLDFROM WEST AFRICAN REGIONS LIKE GHANA,BENIN AND BURKINAFASO. WE HAVE AT PRESENT THE CAPACITY TO SUPPLY AS MUCHAS 40 KG OF GOLD EVERY MONTH.WE ALSO HAVE CAPACITY TOORDER FOR MORE IF NEED BE. BELOW ARE THE DESCRIPTION OF THE TERMS OF SALE OF THEITEMS. TERMS AND CONDITION OF SALE===========================TYPE OF PRODUCT :GOLD DUSTQUANTITY :BETWEEN 40 PER MONTHPURITY:916.7 / 1000finenessKARAT:22 +. PRICE :32,000.00 USD PER KILO.AMOUNT AVAILABLE:WE CAN SERVICE ANY AMOUNTSHIPPING TERMS: COST, INSURANCE, AND FREIGHT PAYABLEBY BUYER. THE TERMS OF CONTRACT IS BANK TO BANK AND L/C BASIS AFTERTHE TESTING OF THE GOLD HERE IN AFRICA STRICTLY FOR THAT PURPOSEOR THE BUYERS COUNTRY.THE TERMS OF FREIGHTIS COST INSURANCE AND FREIGHT IS TO BE BORNE BY THEBUYER YOU ARE TO CONTACT DR. MAI SANI, AS MY POWER IS LESS TO DEAL WITH THE BUYER'S BELOW: E-mail: maisani_44@yahoo.cn or +20192081979Dr. Mai Sani,Sales/marketing manager+20192081979

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Serial Numbers: MST/776/ML1401?‏
From:  MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT UK. (info.microsoftwinnings.com@[76.169.218.76])  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 11, 2010 1:45:55 PM 
To:   

Microsoft Promotion Award Team. 
Dr. Louis McGonagall 
Stamford New Road, 
Altrincham Cheshire 
WA14 1EP 
London. 
United Kingdom. 

MICROSOFT WINNING NOTIFICATION. 

It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held APRIL 2010, in London United Kingdom. Where your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of 850,000.00 {Eight Hundred and Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds Sterling's}. The selection process was carried out through random selection in our Computerized Email Selection System (C.E.S.S.) from a database of over a million email addresses from each continent of the world wide web drawn from all the continents of the world. 

They are arranged in this format below: 

CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES 
1st. 2 950,000.00 pounds each 
2nd. 8 850,000.00 pounds each 
3rd. 13 550,000.00 pounds each 
4th. 27 350,000.00 pounds each 

We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification, processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you. It is important to note that your award information was released with the following particulars attached to it. 

(1) Award numbers: MWL#2010 
(2) Email ticket numbers: 1690-2445-8598-57, 
(3) Batch numbers: 850MBL#2010 
(4) The file reference numbers: MFR-Y/250-450810 
{5} Serial Numbers: MST/776/ML1401 
For verification purpose be sure to include: 

VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM. 

1. Full Names: 
2. Sex: 
3. Age: 
4. Marital Status: 
5. Nationality: 
6. Residential Address: : 
7. Occupation/Position Held: 
8. Telephone Number: 
9. Fax Number: 
10. Have you ever won an Online Lottery ? 

To file for your claim, Please contact your Validating Officer for VALIDATION of your winning within Twenty-nine working days of this winning notification. Winnings that are not validated within Twenty-nine working days of winning notification are termed void and invalid. You are required to mention the above particulars of your award in every correspondence to enable the Agent validate your winning. 

**************************************************  ********************* 
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER 
SIR. RICHARD SCHOLES 
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK). 
M.S. PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR. 
Email: drrichardscholes01@discuz.org 
**************************************************  ********************* 
The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. The Microsoft Window lottery has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers. 

As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Microsoft lottery has reached a decision from headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the Canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both the double claimer and the real winner, as it is taken that the real winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize. 

Once again on behalf of all our staff, 
CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
Sincerely, 
MICROSOFT DIRECTORATE UNIT 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Microsoft Corporations/ Congatulations You Have Won. sales‏
From:  Microsoft And Google Product Award (info@microsoft.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 11, 2010 12:49:56 PM 
To:   

European Region Office: 10B Canada Square, London HP1 8HFD, England. Ref Number:REF NO: MSW/56B-672GH/L Batch numbers: MSC0034WIN CONGRATULATIONS! AWARD NOTIFICATION We happily announce to you the draw of the Microsoft And Google Lottery Promotions for the year 2010 at our Lotto Draw Headquarters London, United Kingdom organized by Microsoft And Google. This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of GBP 450,000.00 (Four hundred and fifty thousand British Pounds Sterling). Microsoft And Google Promo Inc. arranged and gathered some of all the e-mail addresses of the people that are active online, among the millions that subscribed to all Email Providers most especially Yahoo and Hotmail And Domains, we only selected Twenty (20) candidates per annually as our winners through Electronic Balloting System (EBS) without the candidate applying, we congratulate you for being one of our lucky winners. PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM We are sorry that your Payment Approval File was sent to London due to we have 3 lucky winners in United Kingdom so that you can be cleared and paid simultaneously there. You are to contact our UK Location Claim Office on or before your date of Claim. Microsoft And Google Lottery Prize must be claimed not later than 14 days from date of Draw Notification after the Draw date in which Prize has won. Note: Any prize not claimed within this period (14 days) will be forfeited. These are your identification numbers: Ticket number: 00545 188 564756, Prize # 77801209/UK, Winning Number:4634553/N, Ref Number:REF NO: MSW/56B-672GH/L Batch numbers: MSC0034WIN HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE: Simply contact our Customer Service Information Headquarters (Verification Department), Mr. Elliot Davis E-mail: mrmaxwellanderson@w.cn Phone: +44 702 408 5863 IMPORTANT NOTICE Send these following information's to the Verification Department immediately for further procession. 1 Full Name: ..................................................  ...... 2 Cell phone:............................................  ............. or Telephone:........................................  ................ 3 Contact Address ................................................ 4 Date of birth ..................................................  .... 5 Age ..................................................  ................ 6 Occupation........................................  ................ 7 Sex...............................................  ..................... 8 Marital Status............................................  ....... 9 Country of Origin............................................  ....... 10 What is your coment for Microsoft and Google???????.. 11 What is your advice for Microsoft and Google ???????.. 12 How do you feel as a lucky winner for the Microsoft and Google Promo?????. KEEP THIS PRIVATE AND CONFIDENTIAL UNTIL YOU RECEIVE YOUR PRIZE MONEY. NOTE THAT NOBODY OR EVEN THE APPOINTED CLAIMS AGENT HAS THE RIGHT TO TOUCH, DEDUCT OR GET ACCESS TO YOUR PRIZE MONEY FOR ANY REASON THEY HAVE BEEN WARNED STRICTLY! Congratulations once again on your winnings!!! Microsoft and Google NOTIFICATION OFFICE Copyright (c)2010 Microsoft and Google Promotions.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REQUEST FOR YOUR ASSISTANCE
From:  Jacob Josh (postmast@caballerobustamante.com.pe)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 11, 2010 7:39:40 AM 
To:   

Mr.Jacob JoshBRANCH MANAGERBanco pichincha Quito Ecuador. Hello Dear, My name is Jacob Josh, I am the branch manager of Banco pichinchaQuito Ecuador. I got your information during my search through theInternet.. I am 46years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It mayinterest you to hear that I am a Man of peace and I don't want problem, butI do not know how you will feel about this because you may have doublemind. But I am telling you that this is real and you are not going toregret after doing this transaction with me. I only hope that we can assisteach other. But if you don't want this business offer kindly forget it andI will not contact you again. I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, asthe regional manager of Banco pichincha Quito Ecuador; it is my duty tosend in a financial report to my head office in the capital city (QuitoEcuador) at the end of each year. On the course of the year 2008 endof year report, I discovered that my branch in which I am the managermade three million seven hundred and fifty thousand dollar [3, 750.000.00]which my head office is not aware of it and will never be aware of. I havesince place this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without anybeneficiary. As an official of the bank I can not be directly connected to this fund, sothis informed me of contacting you for us to work, so that you can assistand receive this fund into your bank account for us to SHARE. Mean Whileyou will have 35% of the total fund, Note there are practically no riskinvolved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to standclaim as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with ourbranch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designatedbank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much assoon as I receive your response I will give you details on how we canachieve it successfully. Please contact me with this email address:jacobjosh@handbag.com Best RegardsMr. Jacob Josh

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

3% Loan Offer!
From:  Charity Loan Firm (mail@loanfirm.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 11, 2010 1:21:58 AM 
To:   

Goodday Sir/Madam, I am a financier I am willing to lend out loans with the interest rate of 3% and with in the amount of $10,000 to $20,000,000 as loan offer, we offer loan to all categories of people, firms, companies, all kinds of business organizations, private individuals and real estate investors, We give out loans at very cheap and moderate rates. We are certified, registered and legit lender. You can contact us today if you are interested in getting this loan. If interested, you are to contact us through phone +44-701-1138-280 or via Email: loandesk2@hotmail.comInterested Persons should Fill out the Application Form below. Phone:.......Mobile...................Amount Needed/Duration:.......... All replies should be forwarded to Mr. David CarthyCHARITY LOAN FIRMEmail: loandesk2@hotmail.com+44-701-1138-280

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Winning Alert...Reference No:FL/668530092
From:  MICROSOFT AWARD PROMO (arak_parsian@parsonline.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 10, 2010 6:21:09 PM 
To:   

  -- Dear lucky winner, This is to inform you that your email has won a consolation prize of theMicrosoft Corporation EMAIL DRAW Today. Your email has won you1,000.000.00 (One Million Great british Pounds) To claim your prize,please contact your fiduciary agent Barr.Arthur James Esq with your Batch#:409978E and Reference No:FL/668530092 and contact him via emailimmediately within 24hrs.with the information below. Barr Arthur James Esq Email:barr.arthurjamesesq17@windowsconnected.comTe  l: +44-792-404-9532Tel: +44-703-192-4594 You are to send the below required details; 1.Full Name:..............2.Address:................3..Oc  cupation :..............`4.Age:..............5.Sex:........  .........6.Tel:.............. Sincerely,Mrs Eve CustardHead Customercare ServiceMicrosoft Promotion.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Goodday,
From:  Ousmane J. Kaba (drkaba1960@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 10, 2010 3:39:33 PM 
To:  . (.) 

Goodday,

My Name is Ousmane J. Kaba I am writing from Burkina Faso-West Africa. I am a staff of one of the biggest Bank here. 



I wish to contact you independently, no one is aware of this information. My reason for contacting you is to transfer an abandoned $18 ,300, 000.00 (Eighteen Million Three Hundred Thousand Dollars) that has remained unclaimed for 13 years in our Branch to your account abroad. The owner of this account died since august, 1997. 



Get back to me for detailed information, if you are interested. 



Regards, 



Ousmane J. Kaba

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATTENTION PLEASE
From:  Mr. Aziz Talaat (aziztalaat@live.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, April 10, 2010 3 :33: 59 PM 
To:   



Dear Good Friend.

I am Mr.Aziz Talaat a banker by profession From Ouagadougou Burkina Faso in West Africa.I want to inquire from you if you can handle this transaction for mutual benefits/life opportunity for you and me.

The transaction is about seeking your consent to present you as the next of kin/ beneficiary To our late customer over his fund (US$8.5Million dollars)He died with his family during their vacation journey on 31/July/2000.I am waiting for your response for more details.

The fund is going to be shared at the ratio of 60/40,that is 60% for me and 40% for you.Below is the website of the incident involving the late Andreas Schranner for your viewing:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm 

Please treat this business proposal with utmost confidentiality and send to me the following Informations;

Your Name,..................
Your Address,..............
Your Age,......................
Your Phone Number,......
Your Country,................
Your Proffession,...........
Your Sex,...........

Thanks 

Mr.Aziz Talaat. 

Send instant messages to your online friends http://uk.messenger.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

********WINNING NOTIFICATION********
From:  UK INTERNATIONAL DRAW HEADQUATERS (info@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 10, 2010 12:12:59 PM 
To:   

 UK INTERNATIONAL DRAW HEADQUATERSNATIONAL LOTTERY TOWERLIVERPOOL, L70 1NLUNITED KINGDOMRef No: UK/9420X2/68Batch No: 074/05/ZY369 ********WINNING NOTIFICATION******** We happily announce to you the draw (#1198) of the UK INTERNATIONAL EMAIL DRAWonline International program held 2TH OF APRIL 2010. Your e-mail address withSerial number 5368/06 drew the lucky numbers: 17/33-45. Your email won you1,500,000.00 Great British Pounds. The selection process was carried out through random selection in ourcomputerized email selection machine (TOPAZ). Also be informed that you willonly be chosen to receive the donation once, which means that subsequent yearlydonation will not get to you again. Take time and thought in spending thedonation wisely on something that will last you a long time. TO FILE FOR YOUR CLAIM, DO CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS AGENT AT THE LOTTERY TOWERMr. Mr Garry whiteHead Winning Claims DeptOfficial Email:garrywhiteclaims@osoud.org You are to provide the following which are needed to process your winningclaimto your Claims Agent for verification.1. NAME................ 2. AGE/SEX.............3. ADDRESS.......... 4. OCCUPATION........5. PHONE NO........ 6. COUNTRY.............. RegardsMike Vilasma

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

God news
From:  Australian National Lottery (customerservice@australianlotto.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 09, 2010 11:49:18 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 winner.JPG (61.2 KB)  


 AUSTRALIAN NATIONAL LOTTERY BOARD 6123 VICTORIA ROAD,AX34587 MELLBORNE,AUSTRALIA   .............................................Ref: 435062725Batch: 7050470902/189Winning no: GB8101/LPRC.............................................  RE:WINNING NOTIFICATION Attn: Winner, We happily bring to your notice the result of the recently conducted Australian email lottery programme.Your email address which was attached to ticket number; 47061725-07056490902 serial number 7741137002 draws the lucky numbers as follows ,5-13-33-37-42 bonus number 18,which consequently won the jackpot in the second category.The won price was approved at a total sum of $950,000.00(Nine hundred and fifty thousand US dollars) in cash credit file ref:ILP/HW 47509/02 from the total cash prize shared amongst eight lucky winners in this category. All participant were selected through a computer random balloting system drawn form the world wide web(www) including Canada,Australia,United States,Asia, Europe, Middle East, Africa and Oceania as part of our international promotions program which is conducted annually.This year's Lottery was promoted and sponsored by a conglomerate of some multinational companies as part of their social contributions to the citizens of most countries around the world who have been in one way or the other been affected by the burgeoning financial and economic meltdown.Your winning falls within our European representative office in London,UK as indicated in your play coupon and your prize of USD 950,000.00 will be released to you from this regional office in UK. HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE: Simply contact the claims agent in our UK regional office DR.PHILLIP OLSEN via his contact email ddress(agentphillipolsen@gmail.com)  Please quote your reference,batch and winning number to him which you can find on the top left corner of this notification so as to help him locate your file easily.For security reasons, we advice that you keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize released to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this pro gramme by an unofficial personnel. Note: This winnings MUST be claimed before a period of one week on the receipt of this mail otherwise your funds will be returned as Unclaimed.  Congratulations Once more Ms Pamela KaftonCustomer serviceAustralian lottery Inc.

winner.JPG

----------


## om faisal

Full view

       X6     750000.00
From:  JULIO CESAR GARCIA RUIZ (julioceg@educastur.princast.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 11, 2010 11:49:05 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

                 (10)         ()          X6    2009        750000.00.       :Jeferson         : bmw.alexjeferson@email.ch       : XZPY/22595478234   :    : 6678BMW45/09.  1.    : 6HGDFETY9/542.   : 31342318356673.   : XZPY/225954782344.   :    : 6678BMW45/095.   :6.   :7.   :8.  :9.   :10.   :11.   :12.  :

----------


## om faisal

Full view

winner
From:  MrsMichelle0.12.6@jubii.dk 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 10, 2010 4 :11: 38 AM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  
  1 attachment 
 CLAIM YOU...doc (20.0 KB)  







__________________________________________________  _____________
F&#229; 250 visitkort + kortholder GRATIS - klik her og se 



Dear Lucky Winner, 
We are pleased to inform you of the result of the SIZZLER ONLINE E-MAILS LOTTERY PROGRAM an International program held on the 10th of January 2010, in which your e-mail address was attached to the following winning informations   

(1) TICKET NUMBER:     554-96823        
(2) SERIAL NUMBER:     SIZ/695-00026        
(3) LUCKY DRAW NUMBER:  555087-36589  

 To file for your claim, please contact the claiming manager office through the below email address not later five(5)days from today after which  all funds will be returned as unclaimed.   (cl_manager@sify.com)   

Best regards. 
Dr/Mrs Michelle Boll Mann 
Promotion Coordinatrice

----------


## om faisal

Full view

Congrat,Winner of 891,934.00 Great British Pounds.
From:  THE CAMELOT GROUP (verification@thecamelotgroup.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 10, 2010 2:40:20 AM 
To:  info@winning.com 

Attention: Lucky Winner, This is to inform you that your email address was selected for a cashprize of (891,934.00 Great British Pounds) held on the 9th of April2010 in London Uk. Contact:Mr.Keith Logan.Email: mr.keith@9.cnTel: +44 702 406 2557 Fill the below:1. Name:_______ 2.Address:________3. Country:______ 4. Telephone No:_________5. Occupation:_________ 6. Age/Sex:_________ Sincerely, Dr.Ken Micheal.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

(No Subject)
From:  Rose (chrismaggiora@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 09, 2010 11:21:23 AM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  



Your e-mail has been awarded 950.000.00 GBP in our Mercedes Benz promo. Provide your
Names:.........
Address:.......
Phone Number...
Country........

----------


## om faisal

Full view

       X6     750000.00
From:  JULIO CESAR GARCIA RUIZ (julioceg@educastur.princast.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 11, 2010 3:45:49 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

                 (10)         ()          X6    2009        750000.00.       :Jeferson         : bmw.alexjeferson@email.ch       : XZPY/22595478234   :    : 6678BMW45/09.  1.    : 6HGDFETY9/542.   : 31342318356673.   : XZPY/225954782344.   :    : 6678BMW45/095.   :6.   :7.   :8.  :9.   :10.   :11.   :12.  :

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
From Helen White
From:  Helen White (helenwhit5@terra.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 11, 2010 11:55:23 PM 
To:   

My name is 2nd LT. Helen White, a member of the U.S. army Medical Team, which was deployed to Iraq at the beginning of the war in Iraq. I would like to share some highly personal classified information about my personal experience and role which I played in the pursuit of my career serving under the U.S 1st Armored which was at the fore-front of the war in Iraq.I would hold back certain information for security reasons for now until you have found the time to visit the BBC website stated below to enable you have an insight into what I intend sharing with you, believing that it would be of your desired interest one-way or the other.http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/2988455.stmGet back to me having visited the above website to enable us discuss in a more clarifying manner to the best of your understanding. I will be vivid and coherent in my next message in this regards, meanwhile, could you send me an email confirming that you have visited the site and that you have understood my intentions? I will await your thoughts via my personal email. Thanks,Best Regards2nd Lt.Helen Whitewhitehel4@aim.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

God news
From:  Australian National Lottery (customerservice@australianlotto.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 09, 2010 11:49:18 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 winner.JPG (61.2 KB)  


 AUSTRALIAN NATIONAL LOTTERY BOARD 6123 VICTORIA ROAD,AX34587 MELLBORNE,AUSTRALIA   .............................................Ref: 435062725Batch: 7050470902/189Winning no: GB8101/LPRC.............................................  RE:WINNING NOTIFICATION Attn: Winner, We happily bring to your notice the result of the recently conducted Australian email lottery programme.Your email address which was attached to ticket number; 47061725-07056490902 serial number 7741137002 draws the lucky numbers as follows ,5-13-33-37-42 bonus number 18,which consequently won the jackpot in the second category.The won price was approved at a total sum of $950,000.00(Nine hundred and fifty thousand US dollars) in cash credit file ref:ILP/HW 47509/02 from the total cash prize shared amongst eight lucky winners in this category. All participant were selected through a computer random balloting system drawn form the world wide web(www) including Canada,Australia,United States,Asia, Europe, Middle East, Africa and Oceania as part of our international promotions program which is conducted annually.This year's Lottery was promoted and sponsored by a conglomerate of some multinational companies as part of their social contributions to the citizens of most countries around the world who have been in one way or the other been affected by the burgeoning financial and economic meltdown.Your winning falls within our European representative office in London,UK as indicated in your play coupon and your prize of USD 950,000.00 will be released to you from this regional office in UK. HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE: Simply contact the claims agent in our UK regional office DR.PHILLIP OLSEN via his contact email ddress(agentphillipolsen@gmail.com)  Please quote your reference,batch and winning number to him which you can find on the top left corner of this notification so as to help him locate your file easily.For security reasons, we advice that you keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize released to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this pro gramme by an unofficial personnel. Note: This winnings MUST be claimed before a period of one week on the receipt of this mail otherwise your funds will be returned as Unclaimed.  Congratulations Once more Ms Pamela KaftonCustomer serviceAustralian lottery Inc.

winner.JPG

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Dear Lucky Winner Contact Your Claims Agent Immediately
From:  MICROSOFT AND AOL AWARD PROMOTION 2010 (notification@microsoft.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 09, 2010 7 :27: 45 PM 
To:   

Microsoft Award Team
Baley House,Har Road Sutton,
Greater London SMI 4te
United Kingdom
FILE REF: TN/7855/05/07/DINS
BATCH: KP23/857/NDL5 /EU 

2010 MICROSOFT AND AOL ANNIVERSARY NOTIFICATION. 

Dear Lucky Winner, 

It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft and AOL Corporation, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held this January 2010, in London. The prestigious Microsoft and AOL has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the 2010 Anniversary for January , from the Board of Microsoft and AOL Corporations Award Lottery, we rolled out over 850,000.00 GBP (Eight Hundred and Fifty Thousand Great Britain Pounds) Draws. 

Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage. Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to ticket number 94857390735 with serial numbers GPT/97846565392/08 and drew the lucky numbers 70-35-15-18-21-70 which subsequently won you 850,000.000 GBP (Eight fifty Thousand Great Britain Pounds) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire winning sum of 850,000.000 < 

These are your identification numbers:KVP-9078/145
CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES
1st. 2 ? 850,000.00 pounds each
2nd. 8 ? 450.000.00 pounds each
3rd. 13 ? 350,000.00 pounds each
4th. 27 ? 270,000.00 pounds each 

You are to send down your Claims Requirements and your option of Remittance/Mode Of Collection to Dr. Robert Brown your Claims Agent. 

CLAIMS REQUIREMENTS:
1. Full names: 
2. Residential address: 
3. Phone number:
4. Fax number: 
5. Occupation: 
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country:
10.Next of kin name/address:
11.How Do you Feel As winner: 

Mode Of Price Remittance/Mode Of Collection. 
(1)Through A Courier Delivery Of Your Certified Winning Cheque Name And Other Winning Documents Safely To You. 
(2) Through Bank to Bank Wire transfer 
(3) Come To Our Headquarter In UK For Pick-Up Of Your Winning Cheque. 

CONTACT: AGENT 
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
DR. ROBERT BROWN.
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK).
PHONE: +447024044598 
PHONE: +4470-2402-1638 
FAX: +4470-3198-5649
E-mail: microsoervice.awardpromouk2010@gmail.com 
E-mail: 2009microsoervice.awardpromouk@gmail.com 
E-mail microawrd_prom2010@discuz.org 
**************************************************  ***** 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 
This message will be identified as junk for your safety, this indicates that this message is from Microsoft and AOL Corporation. 

NOTE: Do not tell people about your Prize Award until your money is successfully handed over to you to avoid disqualification that may arise from double claim. 

You may also receive similar e-mails from people portraying to be other Organizations or Microsoft Corporation. This is solely to collect your personal information from you and lay claim over your notification letter that was sent to you, Kindly forward a copy to us and delete it from your mail box and give no further correspondence to such person or body. Microsoft shall not be held responsible for any loss of fund arising from the above mentioned. 

Once again on behalf of all our staff,
CONGRATULATIONS!
Yours Sincerely,
Sindel Patterson,
M.S.PRO.ZONAL COORDINATOR. 
2010 MICROSOFT AND AOL LOTTERY BOARD OF DIRECTORS.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Email ID has been awarded 1,000,000.00 GBP. in the British telecom Promo. send your
From:  BT Promo (telecom005@9.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 09, 2010 6 :10: 33 PM 
To:  info@co.uk 

 Name..Address..

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Lucky Winner Contact Your Claims Agent Immediately
From:  MICROSOFT AND AOL AWARD PROMOTION 2010 (notification@microsoft.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 09, 2010 5:13:38 PM 
To:   

Microsoft Award Team
Baley House,Har Road Sutton,
Greater London SMI 4te
United Kingdom
FILE REF: TN/7855/05/07/DINS
BATCH: KP23/857/NDL5 /EU 

2010 MICROSOFT AND AOL ANNIVERSARY NOTIFICATION. 

Dear Lucky Winner, 

It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft and AOL Corporation, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held this January 2010, in London. The prestigious Microsoft and AOL has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the 2010 Anniversary for January , from the Board of Microsoft and AOL Corporations Award Lottery, we rolled out over 850,000.00 GBP (Eight Hundred and Fifty Thousand Great Britain Pounds) Draws. 

Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage. Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to ticket number 94857390735 with serial numbers GPT/97846565392/08 and drew the lucky numbers 70-35-15-18-21-70 which subsequently won you 850,000.000 GBP (Eight fifty Thousand Great Britain Pounds) as one of the jackpot winners in his draw. You have therefore won the entire winni ng sum of 

These are your identification numbers:KVP-9078/145
CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES
1st. 2 ? 850,000.00 pounds each
2nd. 8 ? 450.000.00 pounds each
3rd. 13 ? 350,000.00 pounds each
4th. 27 ? 270,000.00 pounds each 

You are to send down your Claims Requirements and your option of Remittance/Mode Of Collection to Dr. Robert Brown your Claims Agent. 

CLAIMS REQUIREMENTS:
1. Full names: 
2. Residential address: 
3. Phone number:
4. Fax number: 
5. Occupation: 
6. Sex:
7. Age:
8. Nationality:
9. Present Country:
10.Next of kin name/address:
11.How Do you Feel As winner: 

Mode Of Price Remittance/Mode Of Collection. 
(1)Through A Courier Delivery Of Your Certified Winning Cheque Name And Other Winning Documents Safely To You. 
(2) Through Bank to Bank Wire transfer 
(3) Come To Our Headquarter In UK For Pick-Up Of Your Winning Cheque. 

CONTACT: AGENT 
**************************************************  ******
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
DR. ROBERT BROWN.
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK).
PHONE: +447024044598 
PHONE: +4470-2402-1638 
FAX: +4470-3198-5649
E-mail: microsoervice.awardpromouk2010@gmail.com 
E-mail: 2009microsoervice.awardpromouk@gmail.com 
E-mail microawrd_prom2010@discuz.org 
**************************************************  ***** 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 
This message will be identified as junk for your safety, this indicates that this message is from Microsoft and AOL Corporation. 

NOTE: Do not tell people about your Prize Award until your money is successfully handed over to you to avoid disqualification that may arise from double claim. 

You may also receive similar e-mails from people portraying to be other Organizations or Microsoft Corporation. This is solely to collect your personal information from you and lay claim over your notification letter that was sent to you, Kindly forward a copy to us and delete it from your mail box and give no further correspondence to such person or body. Microsoft shall not be held responsible for any loss of fund arising from the above mentioned. 

Once again on behalf of all our staff,
CONGRATULATIONS!
Yours Sincerely,
Sindel Patterson,
M.S.PRO.ZONAL COORDINATOR. 
2010 MICROSOFT AND AOL LOTTERY BOARD OF DIRECTORS.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATION LUCKY WINNER
From:  Dr.Ben WIlliams (angelo.bugatti@iusspavia.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 09, 2010 4:45:50 PM 
To:   

Ref: XYL /26510460037/2010Batch: 01/00319/IPD This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of ?1,000,000.00 pounds held 1st March, 2010 in London UK. The selection process was carried out through random selection in Our computerized email selection system(ess) from a database of over 250,000 email Addresses drawn from which you were selected. This is the first for this year as a bonaza from the British Government to show appreciation and support friendship between UK and other country. To claim your prize, you are to contact our agent with details below Contact our fiduciary agent for claims with:Agents Name: Alex DanielEmail: alex.daniel044@hotmail.comTel: +44 702-403-8640 Fill the form below:shinefreeman001: . Name:2. Address3. Marital Status:4. Occupation:5. Age:6. Sex:7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence:9. Telephone Number: Sincerely,Millan Sherry.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You Are A Certified Winner!!! (Contact : deskofleonardscott@googlemail.com)
From:  Scan (scan@24sevenoutdoor.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 09, 2010 3:39:02 PM 
To:   

This is to bring to your notice that you are a winner of 750,000.00 pounds in the swiss lotto draws. you are to send your Name: Age: Occupation : Country: Sex: to Mr. Leonard Scott via email to deskof.lscott@yahoo.com.hk.

 Regards,
 Rachael Scan.
 Promo Co-ordinator.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

A BENEFITING MESSAGE
From:  Augustine Daran (augustine.daran@live.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, April 09, 2010 1:01:15 PM 
To:  augustine.daran@live.fr 

FROM THE DESK OF AUGUSTINE DARAN 
THE AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING SECTION
MANAGER IN BANK OF AFRICA, (B.O.A.) 
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO.

Dear  Friend

I know that this message will come to you as a surprise. I am the Auditing and Accounting section manager in  Bank of Africa, Ouagadougou Burkina faso. I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families.I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($15) Million US Dollars only to your account within 10 or 14 banking days. This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim.

I want the bank to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer late: Mr Andrew Eich who died along with his supposed next of kin in an air crash since 31st October 1999.I don't want the money to go into government treasury as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why I am contacting you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. 

Please I would like you to keep this proposal  top secret as long as the transaction is going on, while you are not intrested  delete it in your mail box.Upon receipt of your reply, I will give you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 30% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to handle this business with me. I am expecting your urgent response as soon posible you recive this mail.

Thanks.

Mr. Augustine Daran. 

Send instant messages to your online friends http://uk.messenger.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

3% Loan Offer!‏
From:  Charity Loan Firm (mail@loanfirm.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 09, 2010 12:02:44 PM 
To:   

Goodday Sir/Madam, I am a financier I am willing to lend out loans with the interest rate of 3% and with in the amount of $10,000 to $20,000,000 as loan offer, we offer loan to all categories of people, firms, companies, all kinds of business organizations, private individuals and real estate investors, We give out loans at very cheap and moderate rates. We are certified, registered and legit lender. You can contact us today if you are interested in getting this loan. If interested, you are to contact us through phone +44-701-1138-280 or via Email: loandesk2@hotmail.comInterested Persons should Fill out the Application Form below. Phone:.......Mobile...................Amount Needed/Duration:.......... All replies should be forwarded to Mr. David CarthyCHARITY LOAN FIRMEmail: loandesk2@hotmail.com+44-701-1138-280

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Irish 2010 Grant Winner‏
From:  info (web0195@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 09, 2010 10 :27: 38 AM 
To:  info@cc.tc 

£1,000,000Pounds has been awarded to you in the U.KPROMO.send details to:Names//////////Tel//////////Age//////////Address//////////Occupation//////////Country//////////Email:claimsdesk101@live.co.uk Agent Name: Mr. Greg PetersonTel:+44 704-571-0545

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Confirm Your Winnings‏
From:  BRITISH CANADIAN LOTTERY (emersweeney@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 08, 2010 8:21:08 AM 
To:   

BRITISH CANADIAN LOTTERY BC-49,70 Foster Drive, Suite 800, Sault Ste.,Marie, Ontario, P6A 6V2, Canada.Confirm Winning: http://www.canada.com/life/lotteries...ts.htmlWinning No: 10 17 20 24 34 42 23Bonus No: 23 WINNER'S NOTIFICATION We happily announce to you the draw of the Special Global 2010 Promotional Draw held on the WED 04/07, 2010 by Canadian Government in collaboration with the British Government in United Kingdom and Ontario Canada. Your e-mail address attached to Ref No: IMP/73253CA/2010, with Batch No: 642376/CA/2010 drew the Winning No: 10 17 20 24 34 42 23 Bonus No:23 for BC-49 Lotto under the choice of the lottery in the 1st category of bi-weekly six. All participants were selected randomly from World Wide Web site through computer draws system and extracted from over 10,000,000 companies and personal e-mails. So your email is your online automatic ticket that qualified you for this draw, no tickets were sold.You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of 520,000.00 GBP (Five Hundred and Twenty Thousand Pounds Sterling) In view of this, your 520,000.00 GBP (Five Hundred and Twenty Thousand Pounds Sterling) Will be release to you by Royal Bank Of Scotland London-UK. So you are required to forward the following details to our trusted Bank to help facilitate the processing of your claims. Do adhere to the directive of RBS. You are to contact the Royal Bank Of Scotland for payment with details below:Contact Person: Mr. Hamilton ReedsBank Name: Royal Bank Of ScotlandEmail: reeds.transferdept@gala.nettransferdept.reeds@w.cn  Tel: +44-70457-20345 FILL PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM ::(: 1) FULL NAME ::(: 2) FULL ADDRESS ::(: 3) AGE/SEX(4) OCCUPATION ::(: 5) TELEPHONE NUMBER ::(: 6) TOTAL AMOUNT WON ::(: 7) YOUR WINNING NUMBERS ::(: 8) COUNTRY: *Winners are advised to keep their winning details/information from the public to avoid fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending the prize claim by Winner. Congratulation!!Sincerely,Elizabeth Mayer (Mrs.).Lottery Controller GeneralBC-49 Lottery.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE DESK‏
From:  Jonas Maiga (jonasmaiga@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 08, 2010 9:17:33 AM 
To:   



FROM THE DESK OF AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING SECTION MANAGER WITH AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK, OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO (A.D.B.) WEST AFRICA.

Dear Friend,

May this year bring joy,peace,happiness and prosperity to you and your family.

I know that this message will come to you as a surprise. I am the Auditing and Accounting section manager with African Development Bank, Ouagadougou Burkina faso. I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families.

I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of (seventeen million five hundred thousand dollars, us$17.5 million dollars) to your account within 10 or 14 banking days. This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim. I want the bank to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased late customer.who dieed as the result of a heart-related condition on march 12th 2005. His heart condition was due to the death of all then known members of his familiy in the tsunami disaster on the 26th December 2004 in sumatra Indonesia earthquake.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2004_In...ean_earthquake

I don't want the money to go into government treasury as an abandoned fund. This is the reason why I am contacting you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interested.

Upon receipt of your reply, I will give you full details on how the business will be executed, and also note that you will have 40% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to handle this business with me.

I am expecting your urgent response as soon as you receive my message. And the transfer will commence without delay as I will proceed to fix your name on the Payment schedule instantly to meet the three days mandate. I hope you don't reject this offer and have this fund transferred.

Faithfully,

Mr.Jonas maiga

FROM THE DESK 

Mobile: +226 75 71 86 60

May God Bless Us 

Send instant messages to your online friends http://uk.messenger.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE OFFICE OF MR ADAMS ALI‏
From:  adams.ali (adams.ali2@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 09, 2010 7:38:30 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend,Greeting's ! 
I am Mr adams  Ali,  Manager Audit & Account's department,Bank of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.I have a business proposal which involves about $25m USD, (Twenty five Million United State dollars only).After the successful transfer,we shall share in the ratio of 40% for you and 60% for me.If you will be interested,please contact me through my private email address  (adams.ali3@voila.fr) 
so that i will give you more information on how we would handle this project, to enable us commence on all arrangements.
I look forward for your kind and positive response immediately, 
Yours sincerely,
Mr  Adams  Ali, 
Manager Audit & Account's department,
Bank of Africa. 


Send instant messages to your online friends http://uk.messenger.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

CONGRATULATIONS(YOU ARE A FREE LOTTO WINNER)!!!‏
From:  sean.stone@comcast.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 14, 2010 3:02:48 PM 
To:   

Your e-mail address emerged as a winner with the following numbers attached Ticket Number: FF 4402/70091.You are therefore to receive a cash prize of $2,500,000.00. (Two Million Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars).  

You are advised to contact our Accredited claims agent with the information below: 

Name:  David Ford 
Phone: +44 701 112 7907
       +44 701 113 0937
Email: agentford4@yahoo.co.uk

You are advice to provide him with the following information: 

FULL NAMES:
AGE:
COUNTRY:
TELEPHONE NUMBER:
TICKET NUMBER: 

Congratulations once more from our members of staff and thank you for being part of our promotional program. 

Yours Faithfully,
Richard Jones.
Lottery Coordinator.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

CONGRATULATION LUCKY WINNER‏
From:  UK NATIONAL NATIONAL LOTTERY (info@lottery.co.uk)  
Sent: Wednesday, April 14, 2010 2 :25: 48 AM 
To:   

Ref: XYL /26510460037/2010Batch: 01/00319/IPD This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of ?1,000,000.00 pounds held 1st March, 2010 in London UK. The selection process was carried out through random selection in Our computerized email selection system(ess) from a database of over 250,000 email Addresses drawn from which you were selected. This is the first for this year as a bonaza from the British Government to show appreciation and support friendship between UK and other country. To claim your prize, you are to contact our agent with details below Contact our fiduciary agent for claims with:Agents Name: Alex DanielEmail: alex.ddaniel044@live.comTel: +44 702-403-8640 Fill the form below:1. Name:2. Address: 3. Marital Status: 4. Occupation: 5. Age:6. Sex:male7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence:9. Telephone Number: Sincerely,Millan Sherry.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

(No Subject)‏
From:  British Promotion Board (moron4392@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 13, 2010 5:39:35 AM 
To:   

 1,000,000.00 Pounds has been Awarded to your E-mail ID in our 2010 Promo. Send: 1.Name in full2.Address3.Phone/Fax4.Age5.Sex6.Occupation

----------


## om faisal

Full view

تقدم قرضا الآن‏
From:  charity Donand (charityloanfirm1@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 12, 2010 2 :35: 54 PM 
To:   

رحبا ،
 هل أنت في حاجة الى قرض؟ والمالية إلى أسفل؟ هنا هو القرض بالنسبة لك
ليأخذك حتى أحلامك ، ونحن نعطيه جميع أنواع القروض ، والقروض لجميع
السعر بما لا يزيد

اكس ماس قرض
قرض بأسعار معقولة
القرض السكني

فرد من الخطورة بحيث يتعين أن البريد الإلكتروني لنا charityloanfirm1@gmail.com لمزيد من المعلومات ، كما ينبغي أن يكون لملء المعلومات التالية
أدناه..

الاسم الكامل :.........
البلد :.....
عنوان.....
رقم الهاتف :.....
مدينة :.........
قرض المدة :...........
مبلغ القرض :.........

لذلك كما سبق الفردية خطيرة سيكون لها ما ورد أعلاه إلى البريد الإلكتروني
المعلومات بحيث يمكننا المضي قدما لنقل القرض أنه / أنها طلبت..

فيما يتعلق

Mrs.Charity Donand

----------


## om faisal

Full view

TRANSACTION REF NO.0260019870065 VERIFICATION‏
From:  IMF INQUIRY (MrSheikAbdulBin-bashir@imf.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 12, 2010 1:55:31 AM 
To:   

TRANSACTION REFERENCE NO.0260019870065 VERIFICATION. A confirmed bank transaction , Smtp 101 credit advice Reference0260019870065 involving Millions of United States dollars initiallyapproved to you as the beneficiary is suspected to have been diverted bysomeone we discovered during our investigation to false claims. In a letter directed to our office here for verification, the newbeneficiary Messers Jacob Enterprises stated that the original owner offunds is dead. We have decided to verify this claim after instructing thesender bank to hold the transfer.Basedon elaborate global Scams going onwe have decided to contact you with available information that iscontained in the payment file as stored in the computer which was hackedsometime ago leading to loose of data. Our questions is, Did you instruct, sign any application for any change ofbeneficiary bank name dated 21TH OF March,2010 requesting any bank totransfer the total sum to another account. If no please let us know whathappened.You are required to update this office and reconfirm your interest for thetransfer which includes your Bank Account Info. Below Is the Transfer Details.Date: 21/3/2010 11:58:25 AmReference No: D3a63-5e02f-885eAccount Code: QW-21905-AZWithdrawing Code:From : Corresponded dollars account no:260019870065Format: Standard Top World BankIssuing Bank: West Bank Clearing House WBCHCurrent Status: Pending TransferActivation and the withdrawer code(Charge) ::$: 150.00Additional Fee: ZeroTotal Amount: USD12,340,901-02Currency : USDInterest: Zero (0.0%).Contact Email:SheikabdulBinbashir@green-power-now.com We urge you to make payment of $150.00 for the activation and the withdrawcode, Your to this matter is sincerely appreciated.we will reactivateyour account and forward you the pickup code and the new activation code.you can withdraw your fund at your bank or any of his affiliate. Yourattention to this matter is sincerely appreciated. In any case you deny this claims, kindly write responding immediately withthe information below1) Your full name.2) Phone, fax and mobile #.3) company's name,position and address.4) profession, age and marital status.5) Copy of ID. or any scanned identity to prove yourself You should also state how you want your fund paid to you without furtherdelay if you are still alive. Send your response tomy email address: SheikabdulBinbashir@green-power-now.com Yours truly,Mr Sheik Abdul Bin-bashir+234(0)706392548 direct line+234(0)52881852International Monetary Funds

----------


## om faisal

TRANSACTION REF NO.0260019870065 VERIFICATION.‏
From:  IMF INQUIRY (MrSheikAbdulBin-bashir@imf.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 12, 2010 1 :52: 25 AM 
To:   

TRANSACTION REFERENCE NO.0260019870065 VERIFICATION. A confirmed bank transaction , Smtp 101 credit advice Reference0260019870065 involving Millions of United States dollars initiallyapproved to you as the beneficiary is suspected to have been diverted bysomeone we discovered during our investigation to false claims. In a letter directed to our office here for verification, the newbeneficiary Messers Jacob Enterprises stated that the original owner offunds is dead. We have decided to verify this claim after instructing thesender bank to hold the transfer.Basedon elaborate global Scams going onwe have decided to contact you with available information that iscontained in the payment file as stored in the computer which was hackedsometime ago leading to loose of data. Our questions is, Did you instruct, sign any application for any change ofbeneficiary bank name dated 21TH OF March,2010 requesting any bank totransfer the total sum to another account. If no please let us know whathappened.You are required to update this office and reconfirm your interest for thetransfer which includes your Bank Account Info. Below Is the Transfer Details.Date: 21/3/2010 11:58:25 AmReference No: D3a63-5e02f-885eAccount Code: QW-21905-AZWithdrawing Code:From : Corresponded dollars account no:260019870065Format: Standard Top World BankIssuing Bank: West Bank Clearing House WBCHCurrent Status: Pending TransferActivation and the withdrawer code(Charge) ::$: 150.00Additional Fee: ZeroTotal Amount: USD12,340,901-02Currency : USDInterest: Zero (0.0%).Contact Email:SheikabdulBinbashir@green-power-now.com We urge you to make payment of $150.00 for the activation and the withdrawcode, Your to this matter is sincerely appreciated.we will reactivateyour account and forward you the pickup code and the new activation code.you can withdraw your fund at your bank or any of his affiliate. Yourattention to this matter is sincerely appreciated. In any case you deny this claims, kindly write responding immediately withthe information below1) Your full name.2) Phone, fax and mobile #.3) company's name,position and address.4) profession, age and marital status.5) Copy of ID. or any scanned identity to prove yourself You should also state how you want your fund paid to you without furtherdelay if you are still alive. Send your response tomy email address: SheikabdulBinbashir@green-power-now.com Yours truly,Mr Sheik Abdul Bin-bashir+234(0)706392548 direct line+234(0)52881852International Monetary Funds

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Urgent Response Needed!‏
From:  Barr Russell Gell (officers90@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 14, 2010 10:36:11 AM 
To:   



Dear Sir/Madam,

I apologize to you for any inconveniences caused if this mail does not meet your demands, though I do not intend to embarrass you by the contents of this very mail. I am Barrister Russell Gell. I was the personal Attorney to Late Engr N.S.Kadam,Who was a citizen of your Country but lived and did his business here with his family and he was the CEO of Shan Properties before his sudden death along with his family. This mail is written to solicit your assistance to present you as next of kin to my Late Client. Before his sudden death, he made a fixed Deposit valued at USD21,million (Twenty one Million United States Dollars Only) with a bank.

Unfortunately he lost his life aboard Egypt Air Flight 990, which crashed into the Atlantic Ocean on October31, 1999. He left no clear beneficiary as Next of Kin. The Bank here in London has searched for the relatives for more than four years without any success and after 5 years, no claims are made by any of the deceased next of kin, the money will be sent to unclaimed accounts and embezzled by the corrupt bank or government officials. It is against this bank drop that the bank has contacted me as the late depositor's Attorney to contact and present to them my late Client's next of kin so that the deposit can be paid to him or her.

This is why I have contacted you. Anybody I present to the bank as the next of kin will be accepted .Upon your acceptance, I shall give you other details for the successful claim of the fund. I have secured from the probate registry, an order of Mandamus to locate any of the deceased beneficiaries, and more so I am assuring you that this business is 100% risk free. If this proposal is acceptable by you, please endeavor to reply me immediately, if not please disregard this information.

Thank you very much for your anticipated acceptance while I expect your prompt response.

Yours faithfully,
Russell Gell Esq

----------


## om faisal

Full view

TRANSACTION REF NO.0260019870065 VERIFICATION.‏
From:  IMF INQUIRY (MrSheikAbdulBin-bashir@imf.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 12, 2010 1:44:58 AM 
To:   

TRANSACTION REFERENCE NO.0260019870065 VERIFICATION. A confirmed bank transaction , Smtp 101 credit advice Reference0260019870065 involving Millions of United States dollars initiallyapproved to you as the beneficiary is suspected to have been diverted bysomeone we discovered during our investigation to false claims. In a letter directed to our office here for verification, the newbeneficiary Messers Jacob Enterprises stated that the original owner offunds is dead. We have decided to verify this claim after instructing thesender bank to hold the transfer.Basedon elaborate global Scams going onwe have decided to contact you with available information that iscontained in the payment file as stored in the computer which was hackedsometime ago leading to loose of data. Our questions is, Did you instruct, sign any application for any change ofbeneficiary bank name dated 21TH OF March,2010 requesting any bank totransfer the total sum to another account. If no please let us know whathappened.You are required to update this office and reconfirm your interest for thetransfer which includes your Bank Account Info. Below Is the Transfer Details.Date: 21/3/2010 11:58:25 AmReference No: D3a63-5e02f-885eAccount Code: QW-21905-AZWithdrawing Code:From : Corresponded dollars account no:260019870065Format: Standard Top World BankIssuing Bank: West Bank Clearing House WBCHCurrent Status: Pending TransferActivation and the withdrawer code(Charge) ::$: 150.00Additional Fee: ZeroTotal Amount: USD12,340,901-02Currency : USDInterest: Zero (0.0%).Contact Email:SheikabdulBinbashir@green-power-now.com We urge you to make payment of $150.00 for the activation and the withdrawcode, Your to this matter is sincerely appreciated.we will reactivateyour account and forward you the pickup code and the new activation code.you can withdraw your fund at your bank or any of his affiliate. Yourattention to this matter is sincerely appreciated. In any case you deny this claims, kindly write responding immediately withthe information below1) Your full name.2) Phone, fax and mobile #.3) company's name,position and address.4) profession, age and marital status.5) Copy of ID. or any scanned identity to prove yourself You should also state how you want your fund paid to you without furtherdelay if you are still alive. Send your response tomy email address: SheikabdulBinbashir@green-power-now.com Yours truly,Mr Sheik Abdul Bin-bashir+234(0)706392548 direct line+234(0)52881852International Monetary Funds

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  mscorp@brain.net.pk 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 15, 2010 11 :20: 48 AM 
To:   

   The PAA INSTALLATIONS LIMITED offer all sort of angel loan at 0.3%,Kindly email for more infoon application today if interested. Our loans are well insured for maximum securitywhich is our priority.Email Only: mrcoleanderson1@googlemail.comRegards.MR COLE ANDERSONPAA INSTALLATIONS LIMITED

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

{Spam?} Loan Application!!!‏
From:  Eloan Team (jmcloans@9.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 15, 2010 11:12:23 AM 
To:   

We loan at 0.3%, Any interested person,irrespective of your country should contact us now Via with the following details: Names:Address,Amount Required,Duration Of Loan. SEND TO EMAIL: eloanlineteam@admin.in.th Regards,E-Loan Online Team. -- Esta mensagem foi verificada pelo sistema de antiv&#237;rus eacredita-se estar livre de perigo.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Account Status Notiication‏
From:  Standard Chartered Online Banking (customerservice@standardchartered.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 15, 2010 8 :27: 35 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 











Account Status Notification

We are contacting you to Inform you that our Account Review Team identified some unusual Information in your account. In accordance with Standard Chartered User Agreement and to ensure that your account has not been accessed from fraudulent locations, access to your account has been limited. Your account access will remain limited until this issue has been resolved please Click My Account Activity to continue: 

My Account Activity 

Regards
Account Review Department 



We thank you for your prompt attention to this matter. Please understand that this is a security measure intended to help protect you and your account. We apologize for any inconvenience. 
Standard Chartered Online Banking.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WINNING NOTIFICATION!!‏
From:  FIFA SA LOTTERY AWARD (ddhsx@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 15, 2010 7:58:08 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 FIFA Worl...JPG (91.6 KB)  




OPEN THE ATTACHMENT FILE TO VIEW YOUR WINNING DETAILS FROM SOUTH AFRICA 2010 FIFA WORLD CUP LOTTERY AWARD.

CONTACT YOUR CLAIM AGENT IMMEDIATELY FOR MORE DETAILS CONCERNING YOUR WINNING PRIZE MONEY. 


FIFA World Cup Lottery Award.JPG

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You Have 1Unread Message‏
From:  HSBC Bank (secure@bor.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 15, 2010 5 :59: 32 AM 
To:   








We are contacting you to remind you that our Account Review Team identified some unusual activity in your account. In accordance with HSBC Bank Middle East Online User Agreement and to ensure that your account has not been accessed from fraudulent locations, access to your account has been limited. Your account access will remain limited until this issue has been resolved please log in your account by clicking on my account activity below: 

my account activity


Security Advisor
Copyright © 2010 HSBC Bank Middle East Limited.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulation‏
From:  BMW Automobile Award Programme (info@bmw.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 15, 2010 3:29:31 AM 
To:   

BMW Automobile Award ProgrammeYour Email Address Has Won You A Car and a cash prize of 750,000GBPIn the BMW Automobile Promotion Held in United Kingdom.To claim your prize Contact Dennis Brown.FULL NAMES:...TELEPHONE:..POSTAL ADDRESS:..CITY:..STATE:..COUNTRY

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WINNING NOTIFICATION (leonardscott.claims2009@gmail.com)‏
From:  Childs, Deborah (childsd@umsl.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 15, 2010 3:07:14 AM 
To:   

Congratulations: We wish to announce to you that you have been awarded the sum of £750.000 POUNDS on the Swiss satelite Lottery draw held in England 15th of April 2010, you are to send your 1. Name 2. Address 3.Occupation 4.Mobile Number 5. Age/Sex 6.Country to Mr Silva Morelli via email leonardscott.claims293@gmail.com. Tel: +44 -702 -405-8502 Regards,Deborah W. ChildsOnline Co-ordinator

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

U.S Department of state‏
From:  dv_2010 (dv_2010@hargray.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 15, 2010 2:21:45 AM 
To:   

U.S. Department of State Publiccommunication Division 2201 C StreetNW PA/PL,Rm.2206 Washington, DC 20520U.S Department of statewww.dvlottery.state.gov Congratulations Dear Winner, Congratulations once again! You have been selected as one of the lucky winners of D V 2010-2011 USA national visa lottery program. Each year the Diversity Visa (DV) Lottery program grants 50,000 permanent resident visas ("green cards") to individuals who meet strict eligibility requirements from countries with low rates of immigration to the United States. This official U.S. government program aims to diversify the United States population by creating an immigration opportunity for under-represented groups. Properly completed entries are entered into a computer-generated lottery and winners are randomly selected.Winners and their family members are able to live, work, and study in the United States! Your visa winning/case numbers identity is DV-20101O0DZWY3DOV9 and the serial net visa passport attached to your case number is SNVPh700IU. Your visa type permits you to travel with your family and Your visa duration is 10 years multiple entry to the United States. It is renewable upon expiration and it permits you to work, study and own properties in the United States. Your selection as a winner entitles you to $100,000 (One Hundred Thousand Dollars) which will be made available to you upon your arrival in the United States. The visa gives you an opportunity to apply for and acquire a United States of America citizenship green card while residing in the United States of America. Thanks Mahabir Estrella Fernandez YOU ARE TO CONTACT THE AGENT WITH YOUR WINNING CASE NUMBERS AND YOUR VISA PASSPORT SERIAL NUMBERS. HE WILL HANDLE YOUR VISA DOCUMENTATIONS, ALSO GUIDE AND PUT YOU THROUGH YOUR VISA AND FLIGHT TICKET DOCUMENTS PROCESSING. HIS CONTACT DETAILS ARE LISTED BELOW. Name: Jeffrey KellermanEmail: us.consular2010@gmail.comPhone: +447035986005+447011130080 DISCLAIMER : This e-mail is for the intended recipient only If you have received it by mistake please let us know by reply and then delete it from your system,access, disclosure, copying, distribution or reliance on any of it by anyone else is prohibited. If you as intended recipient have received this e-mail incorrectly, please notify the sender (via e-mail) immediately.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE DESK OF Dr ABBAS MOHAMED SELLAM‏
From:  Dr abbas mohamed sellam (drabbasmohamedse@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 14, 2010 7 :31: 00 PM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF  Dr ABBAS MOHAMED SELLAM
AUDITS & ACCOUNTS DEPT
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso 
Private Phone Number +22671 10 61 80                  
 Attention: Please 

I am Dr Abbas mohamed sellam the manager Audit & Accounts dept. in the African Development Bank (ADB). I am writing to request your assistance to transfer the sum of $15, 000.000.00 [Fifteen million, United States dollars) into your accounts. 

The above sum belongs to our deceased customer late Mr. John korovo who died along with his entire family in the Benin plane crash 2004 and since then the fund has been in a suspense account.

After my further investigation, I discovered that Mr. John korovo died with his next of kin and according to the laws and constitution guiding this banking institution, it states that after the expiration of (7) seven years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin, the fund will be transferred to national treasury as unclaimed fund. Because of the static of this transaction I want you to stand as the next of kin so that our bank will accord you the recognition and have the fund transferred to your account.

The total sum will be shared as follows: 60% for me, 40% for you and all incidental expenses that may occur during the transfer process will be incurred by both of us. The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you will follow my instructions till the fund get to your account.  More detailed informations with the official application form will be Forwarded to you to explain more comprehensively what is required of you. You are free to call me through my private telephone number.

Your Full Name.............................
Your Sex...................................
Your Age..................................
Your Country...............................
Your Occupation..........................
Your Personal Mobile Number..................... 
Scan Your Passeports / dring licence.......
Thanks 
please contact

Dr Abbas mohamed sellam  (+22671 10 61 80  ) 

Send instant messages to your online friends http://uk.messenger.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

3% Loan Offer!‏
From:  Charity Loan Firm 2010 (mail@loanfirm.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 14, 2010 5:57:50 PM 
To:   

Goodday Sir/Madam, I am a financier I am willing to lend out loans with the interest rate of 3% and with in the amount of $10,000 to $20,000,000 as loan offer, we offer loan to all categories of people, firms, companies, all kinds of business organizations, private individuals and real estate investors, We give out loans at very cheap and moderate rates. We are certified, registered and legit lender. You can contact us today if you are interested in getting this loan. If interested, you are to contact us through phone +44-701-1138-280 or via Email: loandesk2@hotmail.comInterested Persons should Fill out the Application Form below. Phone:.......Mobile...................Amount Needed/Duration:.......... All replies should be forwarded to Mr. David CarthyCHARITY LOAN FIRMEmail: loandesk2@hotmail.com+44-701-1138-280

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE READ CAREFULLY & REPLY BACK,‏
From:  Mr Zuma Hazan (mr.zumahazan0101@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 14, 2010 4:13:15 PM 
To:  . 

PLEASE READ CAREFULLY & REPLY BACK, I am Mr Zuma Hazan.The Director incharge of Auditing section of Bank of Africa (BOA) in Ouagadougou,Burkina Faso. I need your urgent business assistance in transferring an abandoned sum of ($19.3 Million) dollars left by a deceased customer of my bank immediately to your account. If you are interested and ready to partake in this great business opportunity,kindly send your profiles to me including your Name,your private telephone number for easy communication. I will send you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will receive 40% of the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business. May the almighty God be with you at all times so Please contact me with my Email(mr.zumahazan0101@gmail.com) FOR THE FULL DETAILS OF THIS PROPOSAL,WITH THEFOLLOWING INFORMETIONS. YOUR FULL NAME.......................... YOUR PHONE NUMBER............................ Respectfully.  Mr Zuma

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WEBSITE: http://www.uklotto.com‏
From:  Mrs.LINDA RICE (blmrstevenwhite@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 14, 2010 3:47:47 PM 
To:   


BRITISH LOTTERY INTERNATIONAL WINNERS PROMO 
Headquarters: 60 Merriman Road 
Blackheath London SE3 8RZ England. 
WEBSITE: http://www.uklotto.com 

DEAR WINNER: , 

Your email account emerge a winner of a lump sum pay out of £1,000,000.00 (pounds sterlings) in cash credited to file REF NO.BLIP09788/BL. This is from a total sum of GBP 1,000,000.00 shared among (5) British Lottery winners. 

You are to Provide your full Personal Details and contact: 
Mr. Steven White. 

Email: blmrstevenwhite@gmail.com 

YOU CAN VISIT OUR WEB SITE ON WWW.UKLOTO.COM 
OR CALL US ON +447035980875 

CLAIMS VERIFICATION FORM. 
FULL NAMES . 
ADDRESS . 
NATIONALITY . 
COUNTRY . 
TEL/FAX . 
AGE/SEX . 
MARITAL STATUS . 
OCCUPATION . 

MODE OF CLAIMS (1) VIA BANK TRANSFER (2) COURIER DELIVERY. 

Sincerely Yours. 
Mrs.LINDA RICE 
Promotion Manager

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Bonjour très cher‏
From:  amanda (lauraamande1@hotmail.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, April 14, 2010 2 :11: 17 PM 
To:   

Bonjour très cher
C'est après des recherches que je suis arrivés a vous
extraire parmi tant d'adresse.
je suis très ravie et contente de vous écrire en ce jour. Me
rassurant que vous avez avec moi un coeur ouvert, je vous
répondrai si vous acceptez ma demande de correspondance . Je suis
âgée de 29 ans repondant aux nom de LAURA AMANDA  et je suis femme celibataire de nationalité canadienne je vis seul dans mon appartement  a ottawa mon pere et ma mere avec mes freres vivent au quebec   . Je travaille entant que médecin chirurgien dans une organisation 
normé le F.C.D (FONDATION POUR LA CORPERATION ET DU DEVELOPPEMENT).  à Ottawa  mon pere est  le DG d'une grande entreprise  .Nous vivons  dans le même appartement. mon pere est également un négociant des entreprises ici a Ottawa , Je veux bien correspondre
avec vous dans un idée claire et saine ,et ne rien vous cacher.
Je voyage beaucoup, et peux un jour me rendre dans ton pays.
Voila pourquoi j’aimerais correspondance avec vous, pour
connaître mieux mes semblables surtout échanger de cultures.
En effet c'est après une longue recherche de mail sur les
sites de correspondance que je suis arrivée a t'identifier parmi tant
de personnes.
- JE SUIS Une personne qui a la crainte et piété de DIEU, une personne correcte et véridique.
- J'aime la musique, le cinéma, la plage, la piscine, les voyages ..ect
- Je visite toujours ses lieux cités
-je suis chrétienne catholique, j'ai la ferme croyance à notre DIEU unique.
- J'aimes la soupe au vins, spagetti, l'ambaguère ..etc
- Le mariage et avoir des enfants.
- par la voire divine, en mettant tout dans les mains de notre seigneur mais avant tout cela nous devrons s'aimer et se comprendre l'un et l'autre.
- L'amour est tout pour moi
Veuillez me répondre dans mon mail personnel : lauraamande1@hotmail.fr

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Urgent Response Needed!‏
From:  Barr Russell Gell (officers90@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 14, 2010 10:36:11 AM 
To:   



Dear Sir/Madam,

I apologize to you for any inconveniences caused if this mail does not meet your demands, though I do not intend to embarrass you by the contents of this very mail. I am Barrister Russell Gell. I was the personal Attorney to Late Engr N.S.Kadam,Who was a citizen of your Country but lived and did his business here with his family and he was the CEO of Shan Properties before his sudden death along with his family. This mail is written to solicit your assistance to present you as next of kin to my Late Client. Before his sudden death, he made a fixed Deposit valued at USD21,million (Twenty one Million United States Dollars Only) with a bank.

Unfortunately he lost his life aboard Egypt Air Flight 990, which crashed into the Atlantic Ocean on October31, 1999. He left no clear beneficiary as Next of Kin. The Bank here in London has searched for the relatives for more than four years without any success and after 5 years, no claims are made by any of the deceased next of kin, the money will be sent to unclaimed accounts and embezzled by the corrupt bank or government officials. It is against this bank drop that the bank has contacted me as the late depositor's Attorney to contact and present to them my late Client's next of kin so that the deposit can be paid to him or her.

This is why I have contacted you. Anybody I present to the bank as the next of kin will be accepted .Upon your acceptance, I shall give you other details for the successful claim of the fund. I have secured from the probate registry, an order of Mandamus to locate any of the deceased beneficiaries, and more so I am assuring you that this business is 100% risk free. If this proposal is acceptable by you, please endeavor to reply me immediately, if not please disregard this information.

Thank you very much for your anticipated acceptance while I expect your prompt response.

Yours faithfully,
Russell Gell Esq

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

3% Loan Offer!‏
From:  Charity Loan Firm 2010 (mail@loanfirm.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 14, 2010 9:46:08 AM 
To:   

Goodday Sir/Madam, I am a financier I am willing to lend out loans with the interest rate of 3% and with in the amount of $10,000 to $20,000,000 as loan offer, we offer loan to all categories of people, firms, companies, all kinds of business organizations, private individuals and real estate investors, We give out loans at very cheap and moderate rates. We are certified, registered and legit lender. You can contact us today if you are interested in getting this loan. If interested, you are to contact us through phone +44-701-1138-280 or via Email: loandesk2@hotmail.comInterested Persons should Fill out the Application Form below. Phone:.......Mobile...................Amount Needed/Duration:.......... All replies should be forwarded to Mr. David CarthyCHARITY LOAN FIRMEmail: loandesk2@hotmail.com+44-701-1138-280

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Salam(Urgent Business Assistant in Asia)‏
From:  Sovic Chemical Ltd (info@sovicchemical.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 14, 2010 8 :23: 36 AM 
To:   

Good day Mr/Mrs!Firstly i will like to introduce my self to you.I'm Dr. Goodnews Jones, from United Kingdom (England). I'm working as theprocurementmanager to SOVIC CHEMICAL LTD, I need the correspondence of a reliableBusiness partner,A trust worthy person that can handle business for me inAsia.Your urgent responds is of great kind. RegardsDr, Goodnews JonesMD. procurement Dept.Sovic Chem. LTD.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr.Jean Wahab‏
From:  Jean Wahab (jean.wahab252@zbavitu.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 14, 2010 7:00:24 AM 
To:  . 

From Mr.Jean Wahab 
the Director in charge of Auditing section Bank in the Group Bank of African, 
I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($15. million immediately to 
your account.I will send you full details on how the business will be executed and also note 
that you will have some percentage of the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business, 
Now permit me to ask some few questions. 
1. Can you honestly help me as your partner? 
2. Can i completely trust you? 
3. What percentage of the total amount in question will be good for you after the money is transfer to your country? 
4.Can you help me to come over to your country an d further my educational carrier? 
5.Can you assure me of the confidentiality of this transaction, So that when coming in to your country there would not be focus of attention? 
Waiting for your urgent reply 
Thanks. 
Mr.Jean Wahab

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

EMAIL FROM MR LAWRENCE BURKE,THE LEGAL DIPLOMATIC OF YOUR PACKAGE BOX AT GEORGE BUSH AIRPORT(IAH)‏
From:  Mr Patrick Newman (mr.patrick.newman@diplomatic.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 14, 2010 4 :11: 59 AM 
To:   

Good Evening, I have been in your country since 5pm at George Bush Intercontinental/Houston Airport (IAH), Houston, Texas port of entry at the North side of Houston,Texas with my partner and have been so busy with the Custom Authorities here at George Bush Intercontinental Airport , having done extensively on this assignment towards carrying out the delivery of Consignment to your doorstep without further delay or sanctions whatsoever. In consequent to this, I have been required by the authority to sign some Vital documentations in respect of your Consignment as the code of precedence in line with Diplomatic delivery directives.  So I advise that you verify/Re-confirm your current residential address to me,and also tell me the nearest Airport to your home to avoid mistake,because as soon as i clear this problems with the custom authorities and sign some paper works i will be heading to your home address by tomorrow Evening.  I am very busy now at the Custom Authority Office here at George Bush Intercontinental Airport ,as soon as am through speaking with the head of the Authorities i will give you a call,so i advised that you keep your mobile phone open for easy communications,or you can give me a call in an hour time with this phone number 832-410-7469.  Finally. I will be oblige to ensure that your package is delivered to you as soon as i settle this issue with the Customs,and also do not contact any other person apart from me the Diplomat of your Consignment. Once again,thanks for helping me serve you better. Yours Faithfully.Mr Patrick NewmanEmail: mr.patrick.newman1@gmail.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

UTMOST TRUST‏
From:  OMONLA MALIK (malik.omonla@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 13, 2010 4 :56: 26 PM 
To:  hemikarakatartide@yahoo.ca 

FROM: MALIK OMONLA.

AFRICA DEVELOPMENT BANK COTONOU REPUBLIC OF BENIN

WEST AFRICA.



Dear Sir,



I work with the AFRICA DEVELOPMENT BANK BENIN, Currently I am in charge of bills and exchange at the foreign remittance department of my bank. I as the account officer to Mr RICHARD PALM who worked with chevron.He died in the december 25th 2003 Air crash in Benin Republic.



He left in his domiciliary account the total sum of $18.5 Million(eighteen million five hundred thousand USA Dollars). Since his death we have been expecting his relation or next of kin to claim the fund.However till this time of writting this letter no one has shown up.



Fiscal laws stipulate that if such funds are not disbursed after a period of (8 to 10) years they will be lost to the bank as unclaimed deposits.

On this note, I have decided to do business with you and release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased for subsequent disbursement among us.



I will soon proceed on my retirement leave, and I personally do not want these funds to be claimed by the bank.

The need for a foreigner as next of kin in this project is occasioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner and a Beninois will not fit in. I have agreed that 20% of the fund would be for you as foreign partner.Thereafter I will visit your country for investment of the balance under your guidance.



To enable the immediate transfer of the fund to your nominated account, you would have to fill the next of kin application form.There you will designate the bank account of your choice anywhere in the world where the money will be remitted. Upon receipt of your mail indicating your interest, I will send to you a copy of the form and the account /Deceased information you would need to fill, including the copy of the death certificate.



Send your direct fax,telephone numbers and E-mail address for effective communication that this transaction required to my alternative E-mail address(malik.omonla@yahoo.com).

Please view the website.

http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/africa...ash/index.html

Hope to hear from you soonest.



Yours Faithfully.

MALIK OMONLA.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRAT! YOUR EMAIL HAVE WON.‏
From:  BC 49 Lottery Controller General (steel_light@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 13, 2010 3 :51: 33 PM 
To:  info@BC-49winners.net 

BRITISH CANADIAN LOTTERY BC-49,70 Foster Drive, Suite 800, Sault Ste.Marie, Ontario, P6A 6V2, Canada.Confirm Winning: http://www.canada.com/life/lotteries...ts.htmlWinning No: 05 11 13 15 29 43 Bonus No: 07Ref No: IMP/73253CA/2010Batch No: 642376/CA/2010 BRITISH CANADIAN LOTTERY BC 49 2010 EASTER PROMOTION. The Canadian Government in collaboration with the British Government and the World Gaming Board are the sponsors of this online email lottery for compensation and grant for both past lottery winners and the entire world public for purpose of Infrastructural development as an online compensation for all internet users. We happily announce to you the draw of the Special Global Promotional Draw held on the SAT 04/10, 2010 in Manchester in the United Kingdom and Ontario Canada. Your e-mail address attached to REF No; IMP/73253CA/2010, with Batch No: 642376/CA/2010 drew the Winning No:05 11 13 15 29 43 Bonus No: 07 for BC 49 Lotto under the choice of the lottery in the 1st category of bi-weekly six. All participants were selected randomly from World Wide Web site through computer draws system and extracted from over 10,000,000 companies and personal e-mails. So your email is your online automatic ticket that qualified you for this draw. You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of 1,263,584.00 GBP (One Million Two Hundred and Sixty three Thousand, Five Hundred and Eighty four Pounds Sterling) In view of this, your 1,263,584.00 GBP (One Million Two Hundred and Sixty three Thousand,Five Hundred and Eighty four Pounds Sterling) would be released to you by following the directives of the Royal Bank Of Scotland. Our London-UK Bank will immediately commence the process to facilitate the release of your funds as soon as you contact their office. So you are required to forward the following details to our trusted Bank to help facilitate the processing of your claims: You are to contact the Royal Bank Of Scotland for payment with details below:Contact Person:The Director Senior Funds Transfer ManagerName: Mr. Frank BanBank Name: Royal Bank Of ScotlandOffice Tel: ( +44) 701-113-6968Fax Line: ( +44)707-570-77Email: transferfundsunit011_rbs@w.cn  FILL PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM BELOW:1.FULL NAMES:________2.ADDRESS:__________3.SEX:__________  _____4.AGE:________5.MARITAL STATUS:_____6.OCCUPATION:________7.E-MAIL ADDRESS:______8.TELEPHONE NUMBER:_____________________9.BRIEF DESCRIPTION OF COMPANY/INDIVIDUAL___10.AMOUNT WON:________11. COUNTRY___________ Remember, Do not reply to this mail, Reply only to RBS (Royal Bank Of Scotland), to claim your prize, send your reference and batch number and payment processing form to their email transferfundsunit011_rbs@w.cn , Winners are advised to keep their winning details/information from the public to avoid fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending the prize claim by Winner.You can also confirm your winning number and bonus numbers on our website http://www.canada.com/life/lotteries...y_results.html Congratulation!Sincerely,Elizabeth Wiltaker (Mrs).Lottery Controller GeneralBC-49 Lottery.How You Won The British Canadian Lottery...Contact Rbs Now!

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I am Mrs. Sussan White ,‏
From:  pinatt2@ovi.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 13, 2010 2:49:37 PM 
To:   

Hello, I am Mrs. Sussan White , Credit Accounting officer of Lloyds TSB Bank.I am contacting you for a possible business transfer worth 15 Million Pounds. It will be in my interest to finish this transaction with you hoping that you will not cheat or blackmail me at the conclusion of this goal because i have planned it for long. If you can be a collaborator to this transaction, please indicate your positive interest immediately for us to proceed. Remember this is absolutely confidential because my Bank does not know about it. Please reply through this my private e-mail With (emailprivate4@gmail.com) Your contact phone numbers and name will be necessary for this effect. Thank you for your time and attention.  Warmest regards,  Mrs. Sussan White Accounting Officer,Lloyds TSB Bank --------------------------------------------------------------Ovi Mail: Being used in over 200 countrieshttp://mail.ovi.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From :Mrs Edith Williams‏
From:  Mrs Edith Williams (edith.williams5@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 13, 2010 12 :51: 39 PM 
To:   



From :Mrs Edith Williams

Address:N11-Olof Salem Street 
P.O. Box 59022,Safat 13060 Kuwait.

Dearest in Christ.

With Due Respect And Humanity, I was compelled to write to you under a humanitarian ground.

My name is Mrs Edith Williams,from Kuwait. I am married to late Dr Timothy Williams ,who worked with an oil company in Ivory Coast for Thirty-two years before he died in the year 2005. 

He died after a brief illness that lasted only four days Before his death we were both born again Christian. Since his death I decided not to remarry or get a child outside my matrimonial home which the Bible is against. When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of (US$5.8 M)(Five Million,Eight hundred Thousand United States Dollar) in a General Trust Account with a prime bank in Abidjan . Presently,this money is still with the bank. 

And Recently, My Doctor told me that I would not last for the next six months due to my cancer problem (cancer of the lever). Presently this money is still in the Bank. Having known my condition I am in need of a HONEST Hearted Individual Christian or Church that i will utilize this fund the way I am going to instruct herein. 

I want somebody that will use this fund according to the desire of my late.husband to help Lessprivilaged people, orphanages,widows and propagating the word of God. 

I took this decision because I dont have any child that will inherit this fund, And I dont want in a way where this money will be used in an un Godly way. This is why I am taking this decision to hand you over this Fund. I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going.I want you to always remember me in your daily prayers because of my up coming Cancer Surgery.

Write back to me as soon as possible because any delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing another person for this same purpose, Hoping to read from you soon.

With God all things are possible. As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the Bank in Abidjan. I will also issue you an authorisation letter that will prove you the present beneficiary of this fund. 

May God bless and keep us as we seek to serve him. 

Yours in Christ 
Mrs Edith Williams.

----------


## om faisal

[Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: (Response Requested) - 2nd Notification‏
From:  Sam (execs@36912.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 13, 2010 11:09:29 AM 
To:  dr_hytham@hotmail.com 

Sir/MadamGoodDay, I had sent an earlier mail to you on this matter without a reply. I am Samuel Young the credit manager of BFC Cayman Island.I will like to discuss about a deceased family member's Fixed Deposit Account at B F C Cayman Island ®.I am currently in the United Kingdom so you can call me on by email or telephone +44 1158 223108 for more informationon this.  Regards,Mr. Samuel Adam YoungTEL: 44 115 823 108 FAX:+44 709 286 4823B F C Cayman Island ®  FromB F C (Cayman) Ltd. Address: Trafalgar Place W B RoadGeorgetown Cayman Island

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PARTNERSHIP OFFER,‏
From:  Mrs. Martha Kufoarh (marthakufoarh13@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 13, 2010 10:02:44 AM 
To:   

Hello, Permit me to solicit for your assistance to invest in your Country. I have been searching for anAdvanced/developing country with economic and political stability to invest in.  I wish you will be of a great assistance to me considering your position and status in Work/Business.However, I will keep further detail personal till when I read from you.  I wish my dream to invest in your Country will be a successful one I do expect to read from youAs soon as possible. I will greatly appreciate  If you accept my proposal in good faith. Do reply to me via this email address: (kufomartha777@gmail.com) With the following information, your complete name address, age, occupation, marital status, Tel/faxNumber when I receive these information, we shall discuss on how you will communicate directlyWith the Finance firm where the money to be used for the investment was deposited on my behalf toKnow the best way to transfer this money to your possession.  Yours SincerelyMrs. Martha Kufoarh

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Wating For Your Reply God Almighty will reward you‏
From:  Princess Adol Dawa (princessadoldawa@hotmail.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 13, 2010 6:55:02 AM 
To:  . (.) 

Wating For Your Reply God Almighty will reward you   Dear Friend.Good day and Compliments, I am writing this letter in confidence believing that if it is the wish of God for you to help me and my family, God Almighty will bless and reward you abundantly and you would never regret this.I am contacting you with the following investment proposal for your kind assistance. My name is Princess Adol Dawa , and I am a female student of University Burkina Faso, Ouaga. I am 30 yrs old. I'd like any person who is caring, loving and home oriented. I will love to have a long-term relationship with you and to know more about you. My father was a king before his death, which the citizens of my community crowned him over ten years before his death.my late father was the king of Bobo Land In BURKINA-FASO, whose lands are being used for Gold exploration and Oil drilling by some Gold companies. I am a princess to him as his daughter and I am the only person who can take care of his wealth now because my junior brother is still young and my mother is not literate enough to handle my fathers business empire.He left the sum of (USD $8.5million USA Dollars) in a financial security bank(A.D.B)African Development Bank here in Burkina Faso. This money was annually paid into my late fathers account from the companies that are into Gold exploration and oil drilling who are operating in our locality for the compensation of youth and community development and royalties which are due to him as the paramount King of the community in our jurisdiction.I don't know how to take out the fund at the financial security bank were it is deposited on his name unless i involved a foreigner as his business associate and what I will do to invest this money somewhere abroad, so that my father's kindred will not take over completely what belongs to my father and our family, which they were planning to do without my consent because due to his sudden death he did not write down his WILL, moreover the kindred do not have the security depositing documents.This made it difficult for us the members of the family to lay claims on anything that ispublicly know by the community apart from this money that is hidden in the financial (A.D.B) bank, since I am a female as stated by our tradition in the town. Now.I urgently need your humble assistance to move this money from the financial Security bank where the money was deposited to your country, that is why I felt happy when I saw your contact because I strongly believe that by the grace of God, you will help me invest this money wisely,since i do not want my father name to be exposed by the bankers when transferring out from this country,i needed that you come down in person,i will hand over all documents to you,take you to the magistrate court for an affidavit on your name declaring you as a foreign partner to my father,in this way,you will then take the documents to the financial security bank,open a non residence account on your name and then authorized the bank to be transferring the fund in portions,if not i can not do it as it will expose my family name and since our name is a public one,the will know we are transferring some money and will get problem,so i advise you to help me in this expect and get a way forward for this foutne. I am ready to pay % of the total amount to you if you help us in this transaction and another % interest of Annual Income to you, for handling this transaction for us, which you will strongly have absolute control over it. If you can handle this project sincerely and also willing to assist me in lifting this fund,Please, note that this transaction is 100% risk free and I hope to commence the transaction as quickly as possible,I will send you my details and address on how to fly down here as soon as I hear from you for recognition,my problem now is that all my father bank accounts has been closed expect this fund now and if this will be exposed,we will loose everything and will start from zero,whatever expenses you spend on arriving here,i will pay back as soon as you do the change of ownership of deposit and it is released in the financial bank.   Yours Informations Needed Below   1.your name..................2.your phone.................3.age.......................  .4.sex......................... .5.profession.................6.address...........  .......... .THANKS   Yours sincerely,    Princess Adol Dawa (Miss Princess )

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONFIDENTIAL/URGENT/ASSISTANT‏
From:  Mr.Idrissa Gabriel (idrissa2009@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 13, 2010 6 :51: 43 AM 
To:   

FROM: MR.IDRISSA GABRIEL 
AUDITING / ACCOUNTING DIRECTOR 
INTERNATIONAL AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (A.D.B) 
BURKINA-FASO WEST AFRICA. PHONE:+22678478454

My dear I am contacting you in regards to a business transfer of a huge sum of money from a deceased account. Though I know that a transaction of this magnitude will make anyone apprehensive and worried, but I am assuring you that all will be well at the end of the day. I decided to contact you due to the urgency of this transaction. 
PROPOSITION; I discovered an abandant sum of $11.5M(Eleven Million Five Hundred thousand United states Dollars) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customers who died along with his entire family. 

Since his death, none of his next-of-kin or relations has come forward to lay claims to this money as the heir. I cannot release the fund from his account unless someone applies for claim as the next-of-kin to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines. Upon 

this discovery, I now seek your permission to have you stand as a next of kin to the deceased as all documentations will be carefully worked out by me for the funds $11.5M(Eleven Million Five Hundred thousand United states Dollars) to be released in your favour as the beneficiary's next of kin.It may interest you to note that I have secured from the probate an order of madamus to locate any of deceased beneficiaries. 

Please acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by 

furnishing me with the following; 
1. Your Full Names and Address. 
2. Direct Telephone and Fax numbers. 

These requirements will enable me file a letter of claim to the appropriate departments for necessary approvals in your favour before the transfer can be made. I shall be compensating you with $4.6 Million Dollars on final conclusion of this project, while the rest $6.9Million shall be for me. Your share stays with you while the rest shall be for me for investment purposes in your country. 

If this proposal is acceptable by you, do not take undue advantage of the trust I have bestowed in you, I await your urgent email. 
Regards, 
Your;s faithfully, 
private email: idrissagabriel@voila.fr
MR.IDRISSA GABRIEL

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

This is the very second time of contacting you, please respond.‏
From:  Mrs. M. Pete (mrs_pete@admin.in.th)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 13, 2010 12:38:34 AM 
To:   

Good day,  Please excuse this humble email if it offends your sensibilities, but I have noother means to contact you. I cannot talk on the telephone, so I did a searchfor your email address, which I found on the International Business DirectorateEmail Data Search. My name is Mrs. M Pete, I'm a 52 years old woman. I am a widow who is dying of oesophageal cancers. I was married toDonald Pete, who was an Executive of Shell Oil Company. We are bothGerman people who worked in South Africa until he was killed. Presently, I'min a hospital where I have been undergoing treatment for (Lucamia) Cancerin South Africa.  I have in a security firm the sum of 10,000,000.00GBP (Ten Million Great BritainPound Sterling) which my husband deposited before he died in a tragic automobileaccident where he was killed instantly. Because my doctors informed that I haveseveral weeks to live I must find a good God fearing person who will see that mymoney is used for the benefit of the less privileged like homeless orphans andmotherless babies. I have decided to seek your help in carrying out my last wishes, I have since lostmy ability to talk and my doctors have told me that I have only few weeks to live,It is my last wish to see this money distributed. My research says you are just the person I seek. Because you have been found#so trustworthy, I will like you to keep 15% for yourselves and give the rest toworthy charity. Maybe you could start the Donald Pete Foundation which willkeep my husband name alive.  I have enclosed for you the Current Photograph I took below Because relatives andfriends have plundered so much of my wealth since my illness, I cannot live with theagony entrusting this huge responsibility to any of them.  Be rest assured that I will sign the necessary Probate Documents to make you thebeneficiary. I will also ask a friend, hospital attendant, Mr. Makolo to discuss withyou since I can no longer talk or lost my vocal system to give you the detailsand bank where the money was deposited to avoid delay in transferring the moneyto you now that I am still alive.  As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the securitycompany in South Africa/ Germany and I will send authority letter that willprove you the present beneficiary of the money in the finance company thatis if you assure me that you will act accordingly as I stated herein 1. Your Full Names2. Your contact Address3. Your Age4. Your Marital Status5. Your Occupation6. Your Mobile Numbers/ Fax  Feel free to call Mr. Makolo and ask any question regarding this transactionon +27 785889966  I am waiting for your response.please reply in my privat mail add via(madam_pete@yahoo.cn) Be Bless as you reply positively,Remain Blessed,Mrs. M. Pete

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

A Friend Sent You rd:Article:rd:Article:9 More Things Your Contractor Won&#039;t Tell You From RD.com‏
From:  hasin_dada@voila.fr 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 13, 2010 12:26:13 AM 
To:  dr_hytham@hotmail.com 


This page was sent to you by: hasin_dada@voila.fr

I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of €9.5million immediately to your private account. The money has been here in our Bank lying dormant for nine good years now without anybody coming for the claim of it. I will send you full details on how the business will be executed. Please keep this proposal as a top secret, and delete if you are not interested. The sharing will be 40% for you and 60% for me. If you are really sure of your integrity, trustworthy, and confidentiality.Hasin


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

rd:Article:rd:Article:9 More Things Your Contractor Won't Tell You
http://www.rd.com/content/153644/article.html 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Subscribe & Save up to 84% on Reader's Digest - Our Best Deal!

Plus, Check Out These Popular Features:
Make Your Mark
Cartoon Gallery
Funny Stand-Up Videos
Photo Slide Shows
Free Games, Contests & Sweepstakes

Note: There is no need to unsuscribe. You have not been added to a mailing list.
For question or comments, email the editors.
Reader's Digest Association, Reader's Digest Road. Pleasantville, NY 10570-7000

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(Notice!!!) From the UK National Lottery HQ.‏
From:  UK NATIONAL LOTTERY HQ. (info@uknationallottery.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 12, 2010 6:26:06 PM 
To:   

   Office of the UK National Lottery LondonReference Number: UK/910/16454-OfficialFirst Quarter Year Bonanza Notification Mail The UK National Lottery Online Promotion Board wishes to inform you thatyour e-mail address have won you the 2010 Award promo lottery prize of800,000,00 pounds, kindly contact your claims agent Mr. Carton Cole.withdetails below1)Your Names:2)Address:3)Age:4)Occupation:5)Phone no:6)Country:7)Amount Won :8)Reference Number:9)Sex: for more details and for due processing email processingunit2010@w.cnCongrats.. MR. SAMUEL PHILIP.CLEARING DEPT  -----------------------------------------КОМПЬЮТЕРИЙН ТЕХНИК МЕНЕЖМEНТИЙН СУРГУУЛЬ, MUST (КТМС).Computer Science and Management School, Mongolian University of Science and Technology (CSMS).Visit us at http://www.csms.edu.mn

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your E-mail win‏
From:  "Yahoo!" (ywin27@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 12, 2010 4 :11: 48 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 US$400,00...JPG (19.2 KB)  












Yahoo& Windows Live Awards Center
124 Stockport Road, Long sight, Manchester M60 2DB - United Kingdom. 
Tel: +447031907849,+447536844727.
Yahoo & Windows Live Awards Center.


This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of Four Hundred Thousand United States Dollars (us$400,000,00) for the Second quarter 2010 prize promotion which is organized by YAHOO AWARDS &WINDOWS LIVE. YAHOO collects all the email addresses of the people that are active
online, among the millions that subscribed to Yahoo and Hotmail and few from other email providers.
You prize collection full into one of our offshore paying banks in Africa.

Six people are selected monthly to benefit from this promotion and you are of the Select Winners. Winners shall be paid in accordance with their Settlement Centers. Yahoo Prize Award must be claimed not later that 30days from date of Draw Notification. Any prize not claimed within this period will be forfeited and returned to it source as unclaimed. Stated below are your identification numbers.
BATCH NUMBER: MFI/06/APA-43658
REFERENCE NUMBER: 2007234522
WINNING PIN: 1207
HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE:
Simply fill the form below and forward to the Paying bank, your email
address fall in the paying category of this bank , so contact them
with your full details to enable them send you a Certified Bank Draft
Cheque of $400,000.00. information below,

(1)FULL NAME...........................................
(2)ADDRESS........................................  .....
(3)PHONE..........................................  .....
(4)AGE............................................  .....
(5)WINNER NO...........................................
(6)AMOUNT WON..........................................
(7)OCCUPATION.....................................  .....

The Bank Name : Oceanic Bank International Plc
The Bank Email  ::o: ceanicbankplconline@atlantisgoose.com
The Bank Phone : +234-8062-94-11-01
Contact Person : Dr Aruna Ali Ibrahim.

Congratulations!!! Once again.
Yours in Service. 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Looking for the perfect gift? Give the gift of Flickr! 


US$400,000.00.JPG

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend,‏
From:  Hassan (hassan.22@hotmail.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, April 12, 2010 4 :11: 47 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend,

With due respect to your person and much sincerity of purpose I make this contact with you as I believe that you can be of great assistance to me,  my name is Mr.Mohammed Hassan, from Ouagadougou Republic of BURKINA FASO, West Africa. Presently i work in the Bank as telex manager. I have been searching for your contact since you left our country some years ago .

I do not know whether this is your correct email address or not because I only used your name initials to search for your contact in the internet .In case you are not the person I am supposed to contact , please see this as a confidential message and do not reveal it to another person but if you are not the intended receiver, do let me know whether you can be of assistance regarding my proposal below because it is top secret. I am about to retire from active Bank service to start a new life but I am sceptical to reveal this particular secret to a stranger.

You must assure me that everything will be handled confidentially because we are not going to suffer again in life. It has been 10 years now that most of the greedy African Politicians used our bank to launder money overseas through the help of their Political advisers. Most of the funds which they transferred out of the shores of Africa were gold and oil money that was supposed to have been used to develop the continent.

Their Political advisers always inflated the amounts before transfer to foreign accounts so I also used the opportunity to divert part of the funds hence I am aware that there is no official trace of how much was transferred as all the accounts used for such transfers were being closed after transfer. I acted as the Bank Officer to most of the politicians and when I discovered that they were using me to succeed in their greedy act; I also cleaned some of their banking records from the Bank files and no one cared to ask me because the money was too much for them to control.

They laundered over$5b Dollars during the process .As I am sending this message to you; I was able to divert more than fourth Million Dollars ($40m) to an escrow account belonging to no one in the bank. The bank is anxious now to know who the beneficiary to the funds is because they have made a lot of profits with the funds. It is more than Eight years now and most of the politicians are no longer using our bank to transfer funds overseas. The ($40m) laying waste but I don't want to retire from the bank without transferring the funds to a foreign account to enable me share the proceeds with the receiver.

The money will be shared 60% for me and 40% for you .There is no one coming to ask you about the funds because I secured everything. I only want you to assist me by providing a bank account where the funds can be transferred. You are not to face any difficulties or legal implications as I am going to handle the transfer personally. If you are capable of receiving the funds, do let me know immediately to enable me give you a detailed information on what to do. For me, I have not stolen the money from anyone because the other people that took the whole money did not face any problems.

This is my chance also to grab my own but you must keep the details of the funds secret to avoid leakages as no one in the bank knows about the funds. Please supply me the following: Your current contact address and Telephone Numbers. I shall intimate you on what to do when I get your confirmation and acceptance. If you are capable of being my trusted associate, do declare your Consent to me.

Best Regard’s
Mr. Mohammed Hassan

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WINNING NOTIFICATION(YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS WON)‏
From:  Euromillion lottery Award (eurocash008@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, April 12, 2010 3 :27: 37 PM 
To:   

 EURO MILLIONS PROMOTION2 LANSDOWNE ROWBERKELEY SQUARELONDON W1J 6HLUNITED KINGDOMWEBSITE: http://www.euro-millions.com/ Dear Lucky Winner, We are pleased to announce you as one of the 10 lucky winners in our EUROMILLION LOTTERY DRAW held on 12th April 2010.Your email address emerged alongside nine others in the category of winners in this year's Annual Free LotteryDraw. All 10 winning email addresses were randomly selected from a batch of50,000,000 international emails. You have therefore been approved to claim atotal sum of Ђ600,000.00 (six hundred Thousand Euros).NO TICKETS WERE SOLD The following particulars are attached to your lotto payment order: i)Bonus Numbers: IPP/1555002244/05/UK ii) Email Ticket Number:ES34/044/ILP/SL/UK,iii) Lotto code Number: FL/099/87/, iv) File Ref number: FL/31270-0/UK To file your claims of 600,000.00 (six hundred Thousand Euros),you have to fillthe below information completely and submit it to our fiduciary claims agentfor documentation and processing of your lottery winning certificate: Your Name In Full......Your Nationality...Your Present Address.......Your Sex Gender/Age......Your Occupation......Your Mobile Phone Number...... Lottery Claims Agent: Dr.John FullhamE-mail: johnfullham24@gmail.com,agentjohnfullham@ymail.com  Phone Number: +447035905364On behalf of the Board of Trustees of Euro Millions Association (E.M.A) DrawPromotion, kindly accept our warmest congratulations. Sincerely,Rev. Mark WillsonPromotions Manager

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Please I Need Your Urgent Reply‏
From:  Aliu Ahmed (aliuahmed01@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 15, 2010 9:17:25 PM 
To:   

 Dear Friend

I am Mr Aliu Ahmed,the director in charge of credit and exchange section of Bank Of Africa,(BOA) Ouagadougou Burkina-faso West Africa with due respect and regard. I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be very beneficial to both of us at the end of the transaction.

During our investigation and auditing in this bank, my department came across a very huge sum of money belonging to a deceased person who died on Monday, 31 July, 2000, in a plane crash and the fund has been dormant in his account with this Bank without any claim of the fund in our custody either from his family or relation before i discovery to this development.

The said amount was U.S $10.6M (Ten  million six hundred United States dollars). As it may interest you to know, I got your impressive information through the Burkina-faso chamber of commerce on foreign business relations here in Ouagadougou Burkina-faso.


Meanwhile all the whole arrangement to put claim over this fund as the bonafide next of kin to the deceased, get the required approval and transfer this money to a foreign account has been put in place and directives and needed information will be relayed to you as soon as you indicate your interest and willingness to assist me and also benefit your self to this great business opportunity.

In fact I could have done this deal alone but because of my position in this country as a civil servant(ABanker),we are not allowed to operate a foreign account and would eventually raise an eye brow on my side during the time of transfer of the fund,because I work in this bank.

This is the actual reason why it will require a second party or fellow who will forward claims as the next of kin with affidavit of trust of oath to the Bank and also present a foreign account where he will need the money to be re-transferred into on his request as it may be after due verification and clarification by the correspondent branch of the bank where the whole money will be remitted from to your own designation bank account.

I will not fail to inform you that this transaction is 100% risk free. On smooth conclusion of this transaction, you will be entitled to 30% of the total sum as ratification, while 10% will be set aside to take care of expenses that may arise during the time of transferring the fund and also telephone bills, while 60% will be for me. Please, you have been adviced to keep this transaction "top secret" as I am still in service and intend to retire from service after i conclude this deal with you.

I will be monitoring the whole situation here in this bank until you confirm the money in your account and ask me to come down to your country for subsequent sharing of the fund according to percentages previously indicated and further investment, either in your country or any country you advice us to invest in.All other necessary vital information will be sent to you when I hear from you.

I look forward to receive your email.  

Thanks
My Regards.
Mr Aliu Ahmed

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HELLO! YOU ARE AMONG THE LUCKY WINNERS‏
From:  BLOOMBERG FINANCE SECURITIES (info@asialottery.com.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 12, 2010 9 :53: 55 AM 
To:   

ASIA LOTTERY PROMOTIONSINTERNATIONAL PROMOTION SECTION PRIZE AWARD NOTIFICATION We are pleased to inform you of the announcement made on April 1st, 2010 of winners of the ASIA LOTTERY PROMOTIONS. As part of our promotional draws,participants were selected through a computer ballot system drawn from 2,500,000 email addresses of individuals and companies from all parts of the world as part of our electronic business Promotions Program. Note that you/your email address qualified for the draw as a result of your visiting various websites we are running the e-business promotions for. You/your company email address,attached to ticket number 230-365-3071,with serial number 710-43 drew the lucky numbers 8, 5, 6, 24, 19, 34 and Bonus number 51 and consequently you won in the second category of the ASIA FORTUNE LOTTO DRAW. Your Winning Ticket Number. 230-365-3071Your Serial Number. 710-43Your lucky draw Numbers are. 8, 5, 6, 24, 19, 34 Bonus Number 51Your INSURANCE Number: FLD718/470D/GMSA You have therefore been approved for the payment of the sum of US$800,000,00 in cash, which is the winning amount for the Second category winners. This is from the total prize money of US$3,450,000.00 shared among the international winners in the Second category.CONGRATULATIONS! Please be informed that your CHEQUE of the sum of US$800,000.00 is now with the Bloomberg Finance securities Company insured with your email address which won you this prize, therefore you should contact (BLOOMBERG FINANCE SECURITIES) your agent and give them your full names so that they will re-insure your CHEQUE under your full names. To begin your claim, please contact your claims agent immediately. FRANK XIANG,FOREIGN SERVICES MANAGER,BLOOMBERG FINANCE SECURITIES,TIANHE BEI LU,GUANGZHOU,CHINA.frankxiang1@163.com For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize realeased to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid dual claiming and unwarranted taking advantage by non-participant or unofficial personnel. NOTE: In order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, please remember to quote your reference and batch numbers and other information provided above and below in every one of your correspondences with your claims agent. Congratulations! once again from all our staff and thank you for being part of our promotions program. Sincerely,MRS.ANGELA ZHOUVICE PRESIDENT INT.PROMOTIONS

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

DEAR EMAIL OWNER‏
From:  BARRISTER MOHAMMED ASAD (arthurwalsh5@ncol.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 12, 2010 1:00:28 AM 
To:   

MOHAMMED ASAD LAW CHAMBERSLEGAL SOLICITORS/PRIVATE20 JALAN TUN RAZAKKUALA LUMPUR MALAYSIA+601 73735827 Attention Sir/ Madam Your e-mail address came up in a random draw conducted by my law firm,MOHAMMED ASAD Law Chambers in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia. My name is BARRISTER MOHAMMED ASAD (esq).A personal attorney to my late client Mr.Abdullah A. Rahman who worked with an oil firm here in Malaysia, Mr.Abdullah A. Rahman a well known Philanthropist who died along with his entire family in the Gulf Air Flight Crashes in Persian Gulf near Bahrain Aired August 23, 2000 - 2:50p.m. ET as reported on : http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIP.../23/bn.08.html Before he died, he made a Will in my law firm stating that $8.4M, Eight million four Hundred Thousand U.S. dollars only) should be donated to any Philanthropist of our choice outside Malaysia (Overseas.) My chambers conducted a random draw which was supervised by the Ministry of justice, The attorney General of Malaysia and MAYBANK Malaysia the bank where the money was deposited by my late client Mr Abdullah A. Rahman,and your name and e-mail address was picked as the beneficiary to this (WILL). I am particularly interested in securing this money from the Bank, because they have issued a notice instructing my chamber to produce the beneficiary of this Will within three weeks which happens to be you or else the money will be credited to the Government treasury as per law here in my country Malaysia. It is my utmost desire to execute the Will of our late client. Mr.Abdullah A. Rahman. You are required to contact me immediately to start the process of transfering this money to any of your designated official bank account.I urge you to contact me immediately for further details bearing in mind that the Bank has given us a date limit. Please contact me urgently  Congratulations once again Regards, Mohammed Asad

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

3% Loan Offer!‏
From:  Charity Loan Firm (mail@loanfirm.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 09, 2010 9:50:43 AM 
To:   

Goodday Sir/Madam, I am a financier I am willing to lend out loans with the interest rate of 3% and with in the amount of $10,000 to $20,000,000 as loan offer, we offer loan to all categories of people, firms, companies, all kinds of business organizations, private individuals and real estate investors, We give out loans at very cheap and moderate rates. We are certified, registered and legit lender. You can contact us today if you are interested in getting this loan. If interested, you are to contact us through phone +44-701-1138-280 or via Email: loandivisiondesk@hotmail.comInterested Persons should Fill out the Application Form below. Phone:.......Mobile...................Amount Needed/Duration:.......... All replies should be forwarded to Mr. David CarthyCHARITY LOAN FIRMEmail: loandivisiondesk@hotmail.com+44-701-1138-280

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE OFFICE OF MR ADAMS ALI‏
From:  adams.ali (adams.ali2@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 09, 2010 5:30:14 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend,Greeting's ! 
I am Mr adams  Ali,  Manager Audit & Account's department,Bank of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.I have a business proposal which involves about $25m USD, (Twenty five Million United State dollars only).After the successful transfer,we shall share in the ratio of 40% for you and 60% for me.If you will be interested,please contact me through my private email address  (adams.ali3@voila.fr) 
so that i will give you more information on how we would handle this project, to enable us commence on all arrangements.
I look forward for your kind and positive response immediately, 
Yours sincerely,
Mr  Adams  Ali, 
Manager Audit & Account's department,
Bank of Africa. 


Send instant messages to your online friends http://uk.messenger.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dearest,‏
From:  jessica kipkalya (jessicakip05@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 08, 2010 10 :15: 23 PM 
To:   

Dearest,

I'm delighted and honourd writing this letter to you,and I hope and pray that you be the honest man that will bring meaning into my life, Though currently I am seeking asylum in a refugees camp in place called Ouagadougou the capital of Republic of Burkina Faso in West Africa. My name is Miss.Jessica Kipkalya Kones, 22yrs old female and I held from Kenya.

 My father was the former Kenyan road Minister. He and Assistant Minister of Home Affairs Lorna Laboso had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Kericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya. The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10th, June,2008. You can read more about the crash through the below 

site:http://edition...cnn..com/2008/WORLD...ash/index.html After the burial of my father, my stepmother Mrs,Biatrez and uncle conspired and sold my father's properties to an italian Expertrate which the shared the money among themselves and live nothing for me.One faithful morning, I opened my father's briefcase and found out the documents which he have deposited huge amount of money in one bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin. 

I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money for a better life so that I can take care of myself and start a new life, on my arrival, the Bank Director whom I met in person told me that my father's instuction to the bank is that the money would only be release to me when I am married or present a trustee who will help me and invest the money overseas. I am in search of an honest and reliable person who will help me and stand as my trustee so that I will present him to the Bank for transfer of the money to his bank account overseas.

 I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray my trust. But rather take me as your own sister. Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well I will say that my mind convinced me that you may be the true person to help me. Moreso, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my stepmother have threaten to assinate me. The amount is( $7.2 USD )Million United State Dollars, and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso on my arrival, You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country. However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies.

 It is my intention to compensate you with 30% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment. As soon as I receive your positive response showing your interest I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. Awaiting your urgent and positive response. Please do keep this only to your self. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am affraid of my weaked stepmother who has threatened to kill me and have the money alone ,I thank God Today that am out from my country (KENYA) bUT am now In (Burkina Faso) where my father deposited these money and i have confirmed from the bank with the Documents i have at hand. Here is my picture is for you alone.

Sincerely yours ,

Miss.Jessica Kipkalya Kones.  

Send instant messages to your online friends http://uk.messenger.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulations...‏
From:  info (web0123@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 08, 2010 9:30:42 PM 
To:  iris@cc.bc 

Agent Name: Mr. Franck SmithTel: +44-702-4033-757 £1,000,000 Pounds has been awarded to you in the U.K PROMO.send to this office your:Names//////////Tel//////////Age//////////Address//////////Occupation//////////Country//////////

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

RE: VERY CONFIDENTIAL‏
From:  Mr.Kwadwo Baah Wiredu (kwadwobaah44@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 08, 2010 8:48:58 PM 
To:   

I am David Yusuf. writing on behalf of Chief Mike Eburu, former secretaryto the state of Accra, Ghana. Your contact was given to me during my search fora trustworthy person I could trust his money with. I know this letter may come to you as a suprise due to we have not met or speak onthe phone,but with the search of looking for someone trust worthy i deciced to seekyour content to assist him to invest his secret fund which is outside Africa.I would notwant to write much words to you,but to find out if you will be intrested to assist him insecuring his funds if it arrived into your country I hope you will consider us with our request. VERY CONFIDENTIAL.Mr. David Yusuf.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

********WINNING NOTIFICATION********‏
From:  UK INTERNATIONAL DRAW HEADQUATERS (info@usc.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 08, 2010 10:30:07 AM 
To:   

UK INTERNATIONAL DRAW HEADQUATERSNATIONAL LOTTERY TOWERLIVERPOOL, L70 1NLUNITED KINGDOMRef No: UK/9420X2/68Batch No: 074/05/ZY369 ********WINNING NOTIFICATION******** We happily announce to you the draw (#1198) of the UK INTERNATIONAL EMAIL DRAWonline International program held 29TH OF SEPTEMBER 2009. Your e-mail address withSerial number 5368/06 drew the lucky numbers: 17/33-45. Your email won you1,500,000.00 Great British Pounds. The selection process was carried out through random selection in ourcomputerized email selection machine (TOPAZ). Also be informed that you will only be chosen to receive the donation once, which means that subsequent yearly donation will not get to you again. Take time and thought in spending the donation wisely on something that will last you a long time. TO FILE FOR YOUR CLAIM, DO CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS AGENT AT THE LOTTERY TOWERMr. Mr Garry whiteHead Winning Claims DeptOfficial Email:garrywhiteclaims@osoud.org You are to provide the following which are needed to process your winningclaimto your Claims Agent for verification.1. NAME................ 2. AGE/SEX.............3. ADDRESS.......... 4. OCCUPATION........5. PHONE NO........ 6. COUNTRY.............. RegardsMike Vilasma

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

My Dearest Beloved T‏
From:  Mrs.Patricia Mercer (rporsen@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 08, 2010 12:57:59 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 My Deares...doc (25.0 KB)  


FIND THE ATTACHED FILE
THANK YOU


My Dearest Beloved in Christ,

I don't really know who you are, but peace is unto you as you read
  This letter. My Instinct tells me that I can trust you by my
Proposition. I got your contact through Internet directory and My Instinct directed me to send this money to you.

I am a widow and a devoted Christian, my name is Mrs. Patricia Mercer from UNITE STATES OF AMERICA, since my husband died, I have been suffering from arthritics and lately doctors have diagnosed me with terminal cancer, which left me with approximately twelve months to live. I am currently on wheelchair and being looked after by a nurse and some of my late husband’s relatives in turns.
Before my husband died, he left some money to the tone of $5.6m United State Dollars (Five million, Six hundred thousand dollars) and he made  me promised him that it should be used for humanitarian work, because we  have no children and he don't want his brothers to lay hand on it,

Since they don't believe in God, they have a different vision.
This money is currently in a vault with a bank, if you will
Promise me that you will use this money to achieve the wish of my
Husband and I, then I will instruct the bank to release the content of the vault in your name.
You are also requested to send the below infoamtion
Your Full Name, your contact address your occupation, age and phone number,

God bless you as you walk in the light and glory. You can reach me
Though my private email: x334hfdeffsd@sify.com

And also send me your Full name and phone number.

Yours in Vineyard Mrs.Patricia  Mercer.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

VERY CONFIDENTIAL‏
From:  Mr.Kwadwo Baah Wiredu (kwadwobaah44@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 08, 2010 3:44:05 PM 
To:   

I am Kwadwo Baah-Wiredu. writing on behalf of Chief Mike Eburu, former secretaryto the state of Accra, Ghana. Your contact was given to me during my search fora trustworthy person I could trust his money with. I know this letter may come to you as a suprise due to we have not met or speak onthe phone,but with the search of looking for someone trust worthy i deciced to seekyour content to assist him to invest his secret fund which is outside Africa.I would not want to write much words to you,but to find out if you will be intrested to assist him in securing his funds if it arrived into your country I hope you will considerus with our request. VERY CONFIDENTIAL.Mr. Kwadwo Baah-Wiredu.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Gift Diabi‏
From:  GIFT DIABI (gift.diabi@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 08, 2010 3 :53: 53 PM 
To:   

 From Gift Diabi

Dearest one

It is my pleasure to seek your opinion and also to confide in you for a business partnership. Though we have not met before, but I believe one has to risk confiding in someone to succeed sometimes in life. I am Ms. Gift Diabi; I'm from Bouake in northern part of the Cote d’Ivoire. I contacted you for this noble transaction to seek you help and advice since I am too young to handle it alone.

The sum of Four Million Eight Hundred Thousand US Dollars($4.8m) was deposited in a bank by my father in Abidjan economic capital of Cote d’Ivoire which he wanted to used for his political ambition, before he was assassinated. Due to the situation I found myself, I have decided to invest this money in your country, because of the frequent political instability and also for security reasons and the worst part of it, is that my uncles are trying to kill me over this money because I refused to hand over the documents covering this money to them. They has sold all my father's landed properties which rightful belong to me and has been on my nerves to give them details on the deposited money, which I refused. My life is now at stake so I ran away from my City to Abidjan, hiding in a hotel pending when this money will be released.

Get back to me with the following informations:
(1)Full name(2)address(3)telephone number(4)age and occupation

I will be pleased to offer you reasonable percentage of the total fund while the balance will be invested with your help. NOTE: I have all the necessary documents backing me up as the next of kin, If you are willing to assist me , please do not hesitate to contact me for further details and also hope you will handle this transaction with almost confidentiality and transparency it deserves.

Yours Sincerely
Miss. Gift Diabi

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Email ID has been awarded 1,000,000,00 GBP in the BT Promo send your‏
From:  Tobacco Promo (santiago.t@9.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 08, 2010 4:24:21 PM 
To:  info@co.uk 

Names..Address..Tel..

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greetings From London‏
From:  Archie Kane (agkane@libero.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 08, 2010 6:04:42 PM 
To:  agkane@libero.it 

Greetings,  Following the announcement by the Chancellor of the Exchequer,that all funds in accounts that have been dormant for over 15years be transferred to the Treasury i send this mail to you. I discovered a dormant account in my office, as Group Executive Director, Insurance and Investments. It will be in my interest to transfer this fund worth 20,000,000 million British pounds in an account offshore. If you can be a collaborator/partner to this please indicate interest immediately for us to proceed.Remember this is absolutely confidential,as i am seeking your assistance as the beneficiary of this unclaimed funds, since we are not allowed to operate a foreign account,Your contact phone numbers and name will be necessary for this effect,I have reposed my confidence in you and hope that you will not disappoint me. My Regards, Archie Kane

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

My Dearest Beloved T‏
From:  Mrs.Patricia Mercer (rporsen@itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 08, 2010 6:50:33 PM 
To:   

FIND THE ATTACHED FILE

----------


## om faisal

Full view
  This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FXDD Formula 1 Racing Bonus‏
From:  FXDD-Malta Sales (sales@fxdd.com.mt)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 15, 2010 8 :52: 48 PM 
To: @hotmail.com 

If you cannot read this message, please click here
 VISIT OUR WEBSITE
global.fxdd.com عربي  |   日本語  |   Espa&#241;ol  |   Pусский  |   Português  |   中文简体  |   Deutsch  |   Tiếng Việt  |   Francais  |   Türkçe 
FXDD Formula 1 Racing Bonus 

As an official partner of the Red Bull Racing Formula 1 team, FXDD wants you to be part of the action. During the entire 2010 F1 season for one week after each race, FXDD is offering a deposit bonus when our team comes in 1st, 2nd or 3rd place. If we win the qualifying session and earn a pole position, the bonus is doubled! 

Make sure to watch how the Red Bull F1 Race Team performs at the Formula 1 Shanghai Grand Prix this weekend, April 16-18, to see what the bonus will be! 
  *Certain conditions apply. 

This promotion cannot be combined with any other FXDD promotion. If you have any questions, please contact our sales department at sales@fxdd.com.mt or +356.2013.3933. 

NEW AND EXISTING CUSTOMERS: The bonus (up to $8,000 bonus money per client) is for new funds deposited into a live FXDD trading account from April 19th through April 26th, 2010. FXDD requires that the customer trade a minimum of N standard lot round turn trades before 7/26/2010 in order to be eligible to withdraw any bonus money. N being the amount of $ in bonus money received divided by 20. 

For example: If $10,000 is deposited an 8% bonus = $800. The minimum number of trades would be 800/20=40. Therefore 40 standard lot round turn trades are required in order to be eligible to withdraw any bonus money. Further, any attempted cash withdrawal that would reduce the equity in the account to an amount less than the money deposited for the promotion will result in a revocation of all bonus money. 

FXDD, in its sole discretion, will determine if a client's deposit and trading activity entitles them to retain the bonus credit. 

All money in USD. All rights reserved, FXDD Malta Limited. © 2010 
DISCLAIMER: Trading in the Foreign Exchange market involves a significant and substantial risk of loss and may not be suitable for everyone. You should carefully consider whether trading is suitable for you in light of your age, income, personal circumstances, trading knowledge, and financial resources. Only true discretionary income should be used for trading in the Foreign Exchange market. Any opinion, market analysis or other information of any kind contained in this email is subject to change at any time. Nothing in this email should be construed as a solicitation to trade in the Foreign Exchange market. If you are considering trading in the Foreign Exchange market before you trade make sure you understand how the spot market operates, how FXDD is compensated, understand FXDD's trading policy and rules and be thoroughly familiar with the operation of and the limitations of the platform on which you are going to trade. 

FXDD K2, First Floor, Forni Complex, Valletta Waterfront Floriana, FRN 1913 Malta
(+356) 2013-3933. Or visit us on the web at: global.fxdd.com 

Subscribe  |  Modify Your Profile  |  Unsubscribe  |  Forward To A Friend 


 © 2010 Microsoft Privacy Terms of use  Account Feedback  


 {0} 
 Mark as read

Mark as unread

Delete

Junk

Not junk

Print

View message source

This message is too wide to fit your screen. Show full message

----------


## om faisal

Full view
  This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulation You Won ($400,000.00USD)‏
From:  AUSTRALIAN ONLINE AWARD NOTIFICATION!! (auslottwinners01@alestra.net.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 10, 2010 12:08:31 PM 
To:   

YOUR WINNING NOTIFICATION:Ref.Number: MICROAA4/734-0Batch: 25060766143-BTA/06Winning number: 111326344448Date: 5/04/2010 Dear Lucky Winner, This is to inform you that your Email Address have emerged winner of the AUSTRALIAN LOTTERY PROGRAM held on 5th APRIL 2010.You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of $400,000 USD (FOUR HUNDRED THOUSAND AMERICAN DOLLARS ). To file for your claim . Please quote your Date of draw,Reference Number,Batch Number and Winning Number, which can be found on the top-left corner of this message. Also, you should give in your telephone number to help locate your file easily. For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize has been released to you and also to the public. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this programme by non-participant or unofficial personnel. HOW TO CLAIM YOUR WINNING PRIZE To claim your won prize money, please contact our claims agent with the verification form below: Overseas Claims UnitWest African Fiduciary Agent for MICROSOFT AUSTRALIAN PROMOTIONS. Name: Mr Abdul RashidFrom Sydney Australia.Email:mrabdulrashid@gmail.comTEL:+234803  2329007 Yours Faithfully,Mrs Rose HenryOnline coordinator forAUSTRALIA LOTTERY INC.  __________________________________________________  ______________________Visita alestra.aol.com.mx: E-mail, AIM, noticias, deportes, entretenimiento y mucho m&#225;s.
 © 2010 Microsoft Privacy Terms of use  Account Feedback  


 {0} 
 Mark as read

Mark as unread

Delete

Junk

Not junk

Print

View message source

This message is too wide to fit your screen. Show full message

----------


## om faisal

Full view
  This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

***** You have just won *****‏
From:  Australian Lottery Inc (notice.org@atlas.cz)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 10, 2010 11:24:27 AM 
To:   

AUSTRALIAN E-MAIL LOTTERY BALLOT AWARDS 2010.

Your email address has won US$500,000.00 Dollars!!!!(Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars) Attached to Batch Number: Lwh 27 522 465 896 6453 with Serial number Lwh 3/772/554 drew the lucky numbers..NO TICKETS WERE SOLD

For security reasons,your winning information is not disclosed in this notification.

CONTACT: MR.SAAJID BROWN for detail and payment

E-MAIL ADDRESS: mr.saajidbrown@fastwebmail.it
E-MAIL ADDRESS: mr.saajidbrown@sify.com

TELEPHONE: +2347038994146

By filling this form below and send it to him to file for your claim .
Indicating your,

1,NAME..............................
2,COUNTRY..........................
3,NATIONALITY......................
4,AGE...............................
5,SEX..............................
6,OCCUPATION........................
7,PHONE NUMBER.....................

Sincerely,
Mrs.Roselin Jones
Online coordinator for AUSTRALIAN LOTTO INC.

Copyright © 2010 Australia National Lottery! All rights reserved
 © 2010 Microsoft Privacy Terms of use  Account Feedback  


 {0} 
 Mark as read

Mark as unread

Delete

Junk

Not junk

Print

View message source

This message is too wide to fit your screen. Show full message

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATIONS YOUR E-MAIL ADDRESS HAS WON $500,000.00 USD.‏
From:  AUSTRALIAN ONLINE AWARD NOTIFICATION!! (auslottwinners01@alestra.net.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 10, 2010 3:17:27 AM 
To:   

CONGRATULATIONS! CONGRATULATIONS! CONGRATULATIONS! TODAY WE HAPPILY ANNOUNCE TO YOU THE PRIZE RELEASE OF US$500,000.00 BY THE AUSTRALIAN LOTTERY INTERNATIONAL. ALL PARTICIPANTS WERE SELECTED ELECTRONICALLY THROUGH COMPUTER BALLOTING SYSTEM DRAWN FROM ONE HUNDRED THOUSAND E-MAIL ADDRESSES; YOUR E-MAIL EMERGED AS WINNER ALONGSIDE WITH SEVEN (7) OTHER LUCKY WINNERS AROUND THE WORLD. THEREFORE, YOU HEREBY HAVE BEEN APPROVED A LUMP SUM OF US$500,000.00(DOLLARS) IN CASH CREDIT FILE REF ILP/HW 47509/10. TO CLAIM YOUR WINNING PRIZE; YOU ARE ADVISED TO CONTACT THE CLAIMS AGENT IN LONDON WITH YOUR INFORMATION FILLED IN THE FORM BELOW: {1} FULL NAMES: {2} TELEPHONE (MOBILE): {3} NATIONALITY/COUNTRY: {4} SEX: {5} OCCUPATION: {6} AGE: REF: 435062725BATCH: 7050470902/189WINNING NO: GB8101/LPRCSERIAL NO: 7741134002. CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS AGENT BELOW: REV. FATHER RYLEE HALEYTEL: +447 (0) 45700888E-MAIL: revfrryleehaley@gmail.com CONGRATULATIONS ONCE AGAIN. SIGNED.  DR. POWEL DICKSON AUSTRALIAN LOTTERY PROMOTIONAL COORDINATOR COPYRIGHT © 2010 AUSTRALIA LOTTO LOTTERY. ALL RIGHTS RESERVED. __________________________________________________  ______________________

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

RE: ‏
From:  Barr. Vincent Chong. (INFO@GMAIL.COM)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 08, 2010 9:54:01 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend, I wish to intimate you with a request that would be of immense benefit to both of us. Being an executor of WILL, it is possible that we may be tempted to make fortune out of our client situation, when we cannot help it,or left with no better option. The issue I am presenting to you is about my client who WILL a fortune to his next-of-kin. It was most unfortunate that he and his next-of-kin died on the same day in the sharja plane crash of Tuesday 10 February 2004. I am now faced with confusion of who to pass the fortune to. According to the Malaysia law, the fortune is supposed to be bequeathed to the government.However,i don't belong to that school of thought which proposes that the fortune of unlucky people be given to the government. My purpose of contacting you is to seek your assistance to act as the beneficiary of the inheritance, and lay claim to the legacy(18 million Dollars),which this my unfortunate client bequeathed to his next-of-kin. For now, It is only known to me, as my client has great confident in me. Everything will be left between you and I. The share would be 40% for you and 40% for me and 20% for charities.All I have to do is to amend the WILL stating you as the beneficiary to the 18 million Dollars. As I am yet to get your consent on this issue, I prefer not to divulge my full identity so as not to risk being debarred. The Malaysia Bar considers it a breach of the oath of the Malaysia Bar Council. I need not emphasize to you that the sensitivity of this issue need not be toyed with by neglecting its confidentiality. Due to the risk involve and also the activities of fraudsters now rampant on the Internet,and until I am sure of your consent,full cooperation and genuine willingness to assist me for our mutual benefit.I would prefer that we maintain correspondence by email. At this point I want to assure you that your true consent, full cooperation and confidentiality are all that are required for us to take full advantage of this great opportunity.This is an opportunity that people rarely have. You can contact me via e-mail ( chong-0008@w.cn )I look forward to hearing from you soon. Yours truly,Barr. Vincent Chong.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE REPLY ME IMMEDIATELY‏
From:  abu_salameh (abu_salameh@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 08, 2010 11:37:48 AM 
To:  .. (..) 

FROM THE DESK OF MR ABU SALAMEH BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER, BANK OF AFRICA (BOA) OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO.  Dear Friend,  I Am MR ABU SALAMEH the Bill and Exchange Manager of Bank of Africa Burkina Faso, In My Department, I Discovered an Abandoned Sum of USD$25.000.000. (Twenty Five Million Dollar)In An Account That Belongs To One Of Our Foreign Customer (MR PAUL LOUIS) Who Died Along With His Family In 6th December, 2003, In A Plane Crash. See web below:  http://newswww.bbc.net.uk/2/hi/uk_ne...re/4537663.stm  Send Me Your Contact Information.1.Age. (2)Residential Address (3) Occupation (4) Private Telephone, For More Details.  MR ABU SALAMEH.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attn: About Your Payment‏
From:  Mr DODO EZE (chaplainm@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 08, 2010 3 :23: 52 PM 
To:   

Attn: About Your Payment 

It was Resolved and Agreed Upon Today By the Board Members And Directors That your fund valued at $5.5Millon Will be Released To You On A Special Method Payment via key telex transfer (KTT) -direct wire transfer, Now Send Your Full name, Address, Phone,Fax, bank details, to claim your fund.

Regards
Mr DODO EZE

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!‏
From:  AUSTRALIAN LOTTERY WINNERS (kateross091@rogers.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 09, 2010 1:57:09 PM 
To:   



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
Ref: 435062725
Batch: 7050470902/189
Winning no: GB8101/LPRC

Dear Winner

We are delighted to inform you of your prize which was released on 8th April 2010,from the Australian International Lottery program,which is fully based on an electronic selection of winners using their e-mail addresses from some sites.Your email address was attached to Ticket Number;4700172507056490102 and Serial Number 7741134002.This batch draws the lucky numbers as follows 5-13-33-37-42 and Bonus Number 17,which consequently won the lottery in the second category.

You hereby have been approved a lump sum pay of USD$1,000,000.00 (ONE MILLION UNITED STATES DOLLARS ONLY) in cash credit file ref:ILP/HW47509/09 from the total cash prize shared amongst eight lucky winners in this category.All participants were selected through a computer balloting system drawn from Nine Hundred Thousand E-mail addresses from Canada,Australia,United States,Asia,Europe,Middle East,Africa and Oceania as part of our international promotion program which is conducted annually.This Lottery was promoted and sponsored by a conglomerate of some multinational companies as part of their social responsibility to the citizens in the communities where they have an operational base.

Furthermore, your details (e-mail address) fall within our European representative office in Amsterdam, Holland as indicated in your play coupon and your prize of USD$1,000,000.00 will be released to you from this regional office in NIGERIA.We hope that with part of your prize,you will participate in our end of year high stakes for US$1.5 Billion international draw.To file for your claim,please contact our director of finance.

Name: Mr.George Morrison
Email: georgemorrison45@gmail.com
Tel: +234 803-9525548

For verification purpose,Forward to him your claim details below;

(1) Your Residential address:........................
(2) Your Tel(Mobile):....................................
(3) Your Nationality/Country:.........................
{4} Your First Name and Last Name...............
{5} Your Occupation.....................................
{6} Your Age............{7} Sex........................

Please quote your reference, batch and winning number which can be found on the top left corner of this notification to help locate your file easily.For security reasons,we advice all winners to keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize released to you.This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this program by non-participants or unofficial personnel.Note:all winnings MUST be claimed before the 25th April 2010 otherwise all funds will be returned as Unclaimed and eventually donated to charity organizations.

Yours Faithfully,

Mrs.Kate Ross.
Coordinator,
Australian Lottery Inc.
NOTE:Do not reply to me,rather you are to contact Mr.George Morrison

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

God news‏
From:  Australian National Lottery (customerservice@australianlotto.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 10, 2010 1:44:46 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 winner.JPG (61.2 KB)  


 AUSTRALIAN NATIONAL LOTTERY BOARD 6123 VICTORIA ROAD,AX34587 MELLBORNE,AUSTRALIA   .............................................Ref: 435062725Batch: 7050470902/189Winning no: GB8101/LPRC.............................................  RE:WINNING NOTIFICATION Attn: Winner, We happily bring to your notice the result of the recently conducted Australian email lottery programme.Your email address which was attached to ticket number; 47061725-07056490902 serial number 7741137002 draws the lucky numbers as follows ,5-13-33-37-42 bonus number 18,which consequently won the jackpot in the second category.The won price was approved at a total sum of $950,000.00(Nine hundred and fifty thousand US dollars) in cash credit file ref:ILP/HW 47509/02 from the total cash prize shared amongst eight lucky winners in this category. All participant were selected through a computer random balloting system drawn form the world wide web(www) including Canada,Australia,United States,Asia, Europe, Middle East, Africa and Oceania as part of our international promotions program which is conducted annually.This year's Lottery was promoted and sponsored by a conglomerate of some multinational companies as part of their social contributions to the citizens of most countries around the world who have been in one way or the other been affected by the burgeoning financial and economic meltdown.Your winning falls within our European representative office in London,UK as indicated in your play coupon and your prize of USD 950,000.00 will be released to you from this regional office in UK. HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE: Simply contact the claims agent in our UK regional office DR.PHILLIP OLSEN via his contact email ddress(agentphillipolsen@gmail.com)  Please quote your reference,batch and winning number to him which you can find on the top left corner of this notification so as to help him locate your file easily.For security reasons, we advice that you keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize released to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this pro gramme by an unofficial personnel. Note: This winnings MUST be claimed before a period of one week on the receipt of this mail otherwise your funds will be returned as Unclaimed.  Congratulations Once more Ms Pamela KaftonCustomer serviceAustralian lottery Inc.

winner.JPG

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WINNING NOTIFICATION‏
From:  Eric Guere (eee35_ericgu@walla.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 10, 2010 5:04:03 AM 
To:   

WINNING NOTIFICATION

THAILAND GLOBAL SWEEPSTAKE PROMOTION
OFFICE ADDRESS;628/3 PETCHBURI RD 
SOI 13 PHAYATHAI RAJATEVEE DISTRICT
BANGKOK 10200 THAILAND.




We wish to congratulate and inform you that your email address have emerged Winner from our Global sweepstake Promo held on 31 March, 2010 Consequently, you have therefore been approved for a total pay out of $800.000.00(EIGHT HUNDRED THOUSAND US DOLLARS Only). The following particulars are attached to your lottery payment order:

(i) Winning numbers: 990-11-815-37-14-83
(ii) Email ticket number: 901-0276-790-691
(iii) Lotto Batch No. 15/FFP/LDL/007
(IV) File REF NO: MELI-T/17-F066372312

CONTACT OUR AGENT:
MR. ADNAN OSMAN 
Email: aa_adnan_71@she.com
Telephone Number:+ 66 851229035
Please provide the claim agent with the under listed information 
as soon as possible to enable him to process your claims:

Full Name:.............................
Sex :....................................
Age:...................................
Phone number:..................
Country :..........................
ADDRESS:......................

SINCERELY,
MR.ERIC GUERE.
PROMOTION COORDINATOR,
PRIZE AWARD DEPARTMENT, 
BANGKOK THAILAND.

----------


## om faisal

Full view
  This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ALL STATE LOTTERY WINNERS‏
From:  Matwest Visa Card (biglietteria@teatrofrancoparenti.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 10, 2010 2:18:08 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 atm fm.txt (10.2 KB)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

TREAT AS URGENT/REPLY IMMEDIATELY‏
From:  bamayousuf (bama_yousuf20010@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 11, 2010 4:01:38 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend. 

How are you today?. Well it is a pleasure to contact you on this regard and i prayed that this will turned out to be ever lasting relationship for both of us.How ever it's just my urgent need for a Foreign partner that made me to contact you for this Transaction.I am a banker by profession from Burkina-faso in west Africa and currently holding the post of Director Auditing and Accounting Unit of the Bank.

I have the opportunity of transferring the left over fund (15.5 Million Us Dollars)Fifteen Million Five Hundred Thousand United States of American Dollars of one of my Bank clients who died along with his supposed next of kin in an air crash at Kenya on july 21th 2003.

Hence I am inviting you for a business deal where the money can be shared between both of Us in the ratio of 60% / 30% while 10% will be mapped out for expenses. If you are really intrested in my proposal further details of the Transfer will be forwarded unto you as soon as I receive your return mail.  Please reply in my private email address  Bama_Yousuf20010@sify.com

Have a nice day.

MR.Bama Yousuf 

Send instant messages to your online friends http://uk.messenger.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Payment approval‏
From:  MR JAMES (Drjamesdan@gmx.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Sunday, April 11, 2010 4:55:44 PM 
To:  hytham62@hotmail.com 

Attention:Pls, We apologize, for the delay of your payment and all the inconveniences and inflict that we might have indulge you through. However, we were having some minor problems with our payment system, which is inexplicable, and have held us stranded and indolent, not having the aspiration to devote our 100% assiduity in accrediting foreign contract payments. From the records of outstanding contractors due for Payment with the Federal Government of GHANA Re-Approved you’re Name and corporation was discovered as next on the list of the outstanding contractors who have not yet received their payments. I wish to inform you that your payment is being processed and will be released to you as soon as you act in response to this notification letter. Also be advised you will receive your payment through the authority of ecowas ministry finance with this we advise you to kindly contact their payment manager through this email address for your payment approval of (us$16.500, 000.00). We act contrite for any inconvenience as a result of delay in regard of your payment.  1) Your full name.2) Phone, fax and mobile #.3) Company name, position and address.4) Profession, age and marital status.5) Your working Id/Int’l passport.  As soon as this information is received, your payment will be made through international Money wire transfer you are advice to respond immediately as soon as you receive this letter for further discussion, Have a Blessed Day.  Best Regards,PROFESSOR MIKE DOWU,EXECUTIVE GOVERNOR,OF FOREIGN CONTRACT AWARD.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

DEAR EMAIL OWNER‏
From:  BARRISTER MOHAMMED ASAD (arthurwalsh5@ncol.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 12, 2010 3:55:29 AM 
To:   

MOHAMMED ASAD LAW CHAMBERSLEGAL SOLICITORS/PRIVATE20 JALAN TUN RAZAKKUALA LUMPUR MALAYSIA+601 73735827 Attention Sir/ Madam Your e-mail address came up in a random draw conducted by my law firm,MOHAMMED ASAD Law Chambers in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia. My name is BARRISTER MOHAMMED ASAD (esq).A personal attorney to my late client Mr.Abdullah A. Rahman who worked with an oil firm here in Malaysia, Mr.Abdullah A. Rahman a well known Philanthropist who died along with his entire family in the Gulf Air Flight Crashes in Persian Gulf near Bahrain Aired August 23, 2000 - 2:50p.m. ET as reported on : http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIP.../23/bn.08.html Before he died, he made a Will in my law firm stating that $8.4M, Eight million four Hundred Thousand U.S. dollars only) should be donated to any Philanthropist of our choice outside Malaysia (Overseas.) My chambers conducted a random draw which was supervised by the Ministry of justice, The attorney General of Malaysia and MAYBANK Malaysia the bank where the money was deposited by my late client Mr Abdullah A. Rahman,and your name and e-mail address was picked as the beneficiary to this (WILL). I am particularly interested in securing this money from the Bank, because they have issued a notice instructing my chamber to produce the beneficiary of this Will within three weeks which happens to be you or else the money will be credited to the Government treasury as per law here in my country Malaysia. It is my utmost desire to execute the Will of our late client. Mr.Abdullah A. Rahman. You are required to contact me immediately to start the process of transfering this money to any of your designated official bank account.I urge you to contact me immediately for further details bearing in mind that the Bank has given us a date limit. Please contact me urgently  Congratulations once again Regards, Mohammed Asad

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HELLO! YOU ARE AMONG THE LUCKY WINNERS‏
From:  BLOOMBERG FINANCE SECURITIES (info@asialottery.com.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 12, 2010 12 :10: 49 PM 
To:   

ASIA LOTTERY PROMOTIONSINTERNATIONAL PROMOTION SECTION PRIZE AWARD NOTIFICATION We are pleased to inform you of the announcement made on April 1st, 2010 of winners of the ASIA LOTTERY PROMOTIONS. As part of our promotional draws,participants were selected through a computer ballot system drawn from 2,500,000 email addresses of individuals and companies from all parts of the world as part of our electronic business Promotions Program. Note that you/your email address qualified for the draw as a result of your visiting various websites we are running the e-business promotions for. You/your company email address,attached to ticket number 230-365-3071,with serial number 710-43 drew the lucky numbers 8, 5, 6, 24, 19, 34 and Bonus number 51 and consequently you won in the second category of the ASIA FORTUNE LOTTO DRAW. Your Winning Ticket Number. 230-365-3071Your Serial Number. 710-43Your lucky draw Numbers are. 8, 5, 6, 24, 19, 34 Bonus Number 51Your INSURANCE Number: FLD718/470D/GMSA You have therefore been approved for the payment of the sum of US$800,000,00 in cash, which is the winning amount for the Second category winners. This is from the total prize money of US$3,450,000.00 shared among the international winners in the Second category.CONGRATULATIONS! Please be informed that your CHEQUE of the sum of US$800,000.00 is now with the Bloomberg Finance securities Company insured with your email address which won you this prize, therefore you should contact (BLOOMBERG FINANCE SECURITIES) your agent and give them your full names so that they will re-insure your CHEQUE under your full names. To begin your claim, please contact your claims agent immediately. FRANK XIANG,FOREIGN SERVICES MANAGER,BLOOMBERG FINANCE SECURITIES,TIANHE BEI LU,GUANGZHOU,CHINA.frankxiang1@163.com For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize realeased to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid dual claiming and unwarranted taking advantage by non-participant or unofficial personnel. NOTE: In order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, please remember to quote your reference and batch numbers and other information provided above and below in every one of your correspondences with your claims agent. Congratulations! once again from all our staff and thank you for being part of our promotions program. Sincerely,MRS.ANGELA ZHOUVICE PRESIDENT INT.PROMOTIONS

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Sir/Madam‏
From:  useni_idris@cantv.net (useni_idris@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 12, 2010 12:58:27 PM 
To:  useni_idris@cantv.net 

Dear Sir/Madam

      I am Mr Useni Idris an accountant working with one of the Commercial Bank here in Ivory Coast, I am contacting you on business of transferring the sum of Eight Million United States Dollar (US$8 million) into a safe foreign account and it must be very confidential.I needs your help to come out stand as the next of kin. 



to late Mr.Bouchout Geoffroy customer of our bank who died in plane crash on Monday 2ND September 1998 GMT 14:22 UK while they were flying from New York to Geneva 


However i contacted you so that the proceeds of his account with our Bank can be paid transfer to your account and then you and I will share the money fifty fifty, I have all the formalities to legalize it on your name,all the modalities is RISK FREE for,I will furnish you with all the vital information's regarded to the fund.

Thank for good understand and hope to hear from you soon


Regards

Mr Useni Idris

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

TREAT AS URGENT/REPLY IMMEDIATELY‏
From:  bamayousuf (bama_yousuf20010@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 12, 2010 3:50:48 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend. 

How are you today?. Well it is a pleasure to contact you on this regard and i prayed that this will turned out to be ever lasting relationship for both of us.How ever it's just my urgent need for a Foreign partner that made me to contact you for this Transaction.I am a banker by profession from Burkina-faso in west Africa and currently holding the post of Director Auditing and Accounting Unit of the Bank.

I have the opportunity of transferring the left over fund (15.5 Million Us Dollars)Fifteen Million Five Hundred Thousand United States of American Dollars of one of my Bank clients who died along with his supposed next of kin in an air crash at Kenya on july 21th 2003.

Hence I am inviting you for a business deal where the money can be shared between both of Us in the ratio of 60% / 30% while 10% will be mapped out for expenses. If you are really intrested in my proposal further details of the Transfer will be forwarded unto you as soon as I receive your return mail.  Please reply in my private email address  Bama_Yousuf20010@sify.com

Have a nice day.

MR.Bama Yousuf 

Send instant messages to your online friends http://uk.messenger.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  bmarcellis@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 13, 2010 1 :06: 30 AM 
To:   



I have contacted you to assist in transfering some money US$20,600,000.00 in my Bank "Bank Of England" London, to your account for safe keeping. Contact My personal email evansgreen1967@gmail.com full details and more information about myself and the funds
Regards Mr Evans Green

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulations ! Your prize is ready for pick-up at Western Union‏
From:  Sandra Wood (freeuklottouk@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 13, 2010 6:09:22 AM 
To:   

Dear Winner, We write to inform you that your part payment of the lottery prize which your e-mail address won in a recently concluded lottery organized by Euro Million London,United Kingdom has been sent to the Western Union money transfer with the payment details below. Sender's name - Michael KrcmarikMTCN - 5406302982 You can track your payment in the Western Union website as proof that part of this payment was sent. (www.westernunion.com) As soon as you receive the first batch of this payment which is $20,000 we shall make arrangement with you to send the balance of $1,500,000 to you immediately.  Get back to us for more instructions for the transfer your fund with information such as: Your name ........................................Contact address .................................Your country .........................................Fax numberphone number ....................................Occupation .......................................Age .............................................Date of Birth ...................................Zip Code ......................................  Yours Sincerely, MR. JAYSON BROWN(THE OPERATIONAL DIRECTOR)EURO MILLION UK INTERNATIONAL LOTTERY PAYMENT CENTER71 Queen Victoria StreetLondon EC4V 4DE United KingdomTEL:- +44 702 405 1622FAX:- +44 870 471 1608EMAIL: lemontea83@hotmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Kind Regards‏
From:  MR.JERRY NTAI (jerryntai121@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 13, 2010 12 :11: 08 PM 
To:   

MR.JERRY NTAI.MEVAS BANKQUEEN`S ROADCENTRAL BRANCH,HONG KONG. Good Day, Please kindly accept my apology for sending you this email without yourconsent. I believe you are a highly respected personality, considering the fact that I sourced your email from thepeoples search database on the web during my descret search for a foreign partner whom can assist me in taking this business toit success. Though, I do not knowto what extent you are familiar with events. I have a proposal foryou.This however is not mandatory nor will I in any manner compel you to honor against your will, but I hope you will read on andconsider the value I offer. My name is Mr. Jerry Ntai, I am the Head of Operations in Mevas Bank, HongKong. I have a business proposal in the tune ofUS$25.2m to be transferred to an offshore account with your assistance ifwilling. After the successful transfer, we shall share in ratio of 30% for you and70% for me. Should you be interested, pleaserespond to my letter immediately, so we can commence all arrangements andI will give you more information on the project andhow we would handle it.You can contact me on my private email ::(: mrjerryntai231@gmail.com) and sendme the following information for documentationpurpose: (1)Full name ::(: 2)private phone number ::(: 3)current residential address ::(: 4)Occupation ::(: 5)Age and Sex: I look forward to hearing from you.Kind Regards,Mr. Jerry Ntai.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NOTIFICATION FOR CASH GRANT AWARD!‏
From:  SHELL FOUNDATION UK (info@shell.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 13, 2010 1 :20: 04 PM 
To:   

SHELL FOUNDATIONShell Centre,London SE1 7NA UK. Dear:Beneficiary, To celebrate our 9th anniversary,you were chosen by the board of trustees of Shell Foundation as one of the final recipients worldwide to receive cash Grant of $2,000,000.00 USD. The Foundation was established in the year 2000 by Shell Multi-Million Groups and is now supported by the United Nations(UN). The Grant was based on the random selection exercises of database of over 1 million E-mail addresses on internet websites worldwide,and the globe divided into Zones. You are hereby informed that yours falls to our African Zone,hence you are to paid by our African Zonal Centre. For claims,you are to directly contact our assigned Finance Manager in our African Zonal Centre,quoting your Qualification No ::(: UK-222-6747,AF-900-56). ****************************************FINANCE MANAGER:Name: Rev. Chris GordonPhone: +2347025976841E-mail: shellfdt_africanzonalcentre@live.com****************************************Furthermor  e,below is the Verification Form you are to fill when contactingthe Executive Secretary. 1.FULL NAMES:_______________2.ADDRESS:__________________3  .SEX:______________________4.AGE:_________________  _____5.MARITAL STATUS:___________6.OCCUPATION:_______________7.TE  LEPHONE NUMBER:_________8.CITY:/COUNTRY:____________9.WINNING ZONE:_____________ NOTE: You are to indicate your prefered choice of payment as stated below.1. Payment by Bank Transfer:2. Payment by Certified Cheque: Be advised to maintain the strictest level of confidentiality until the end of proceedings to circumvent problems associated with fraudulent claims. On behalf of the Board kindly accept our warmest congratulations. Mrs. Elizabeth DicksonGRANT CO-ORDINATOR.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT REPLY NEEDED.‏
From:  Amsi Nuru (amsi.nuru@live.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 13, 2010 6:21:59 PM 
To:  . (.) 

ROM MR.AMSI NURU 
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER
BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A)
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO

Dear Friend,
I AM THE BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER OF BOA BANK OF AFRICA 
I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust. I need your urgent assistance in transfering the sum of ($6.4 million) immediately to your account.I will send you full details on how the business will be executed, I want you to flourish me with this datas: 
(1)NAME..............
(2)AGE:................
(3)SEX:....................
(4)PHONE NUMBER:.................
(5)OCCUPATION :.................... 
(6)YOUR COUNTRY:.................... 
BEST REGARD MR.AMSI NURU

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Personal Email Notification: April 2010‏
From:  Dupas Pascaline (dp7am@herts.ac.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 14, 2010 3:29:43 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 PERSONAL ...pdf (166.1 KB)  


  -- Dated: 13th April, 2010 Following the economic recovery process, please, find attached a PDF document which contains detailed information about the ongoing Government Grant. Since the recession is a worldwide problem, this grant opportunity is open to any individual that is 18 and above worldwide. We hope the attached document will be of great help to you. Sincerely, Dupas Pascaline,(Public Information Officer)United Kingdom  +++++CONFIDENTIALITY NOTICE+++++ This e-mail and any attachments are confidential and may be privileged. If you are not a emailed recipient, please notify the sender immediately and do not disclose the contents to another person, use it for any purpose or store or copy the information in any medium. ©2010 Government Grants. All Rights Reserved

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend‏
From:  Allen McCarty (Esq) (infodeskmails@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 14, 2010 11:36:04 AM 
To:   

   Dear Friend, This is a personal email directed to you and I request that it be treatedas such. I must solicit your confidentiality and assure you that I amcontacting you in good faith and this proposal will be of mutual benefit.Iam Barrister Allen McCarty, the Attorney representing Engr.Charles Kenien,who lost his life in Tsunami disaster while on vacation with his family inThailand at the famous tourist resort Island of Phuket. Until his death he was consultant to several oil and gas industries.He hada sojourn in the United States and so many other countries before he cameto Cairn Energy PLC an oil and gas exploration and production companybased in the United Kingdom. He made fortune for himself and I have beenhis personal Attorney Spanning for a period of ten years.Now to the brasstask,the deceased took a Life Insurance Policy which entitles anySurviving member of his family to a whopping sum of &#163;9.8m (pounds). Unfortunately his wife and children who statutorily are his next of kinare no more and under the existing law here the Surviving relatives of mydeceased client becomes the benefactors.  However, I want to seek your consent to present you as a relative to my deceased client by virtue of the available documents to me as his familylawyer. As attorney to the deceased the onus of proof to establish yourrelationship with my client,rest on me and to achieve this objective,thereare judicial processes involved which I will brief you in subsequentcorrespondence if you indicate interest. Please if I reach you as I am hopeful I will, endeavor to get back to me as soon as possible to enable me conclude my legal duty,You should forwardalong with your current telephone and Fax number, your current mailingaddress. Also to be sent to me is the biodata page of your internationalpassport or drivers licence as a proper identification. Yours Sincerely,Allen McCarty (Esq)Phone:+447031941808, This message is sent by a law firm and may contain information that isprivileged or confidential. If you received this transmission in error,please notify the sender by replye-mail and delete the message and any attachments

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOUR LETTER OF PAYMENT:‏
From:  SA PROMOTN (lott2680p@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 14, 2010 12:01:51 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 SA PROMOT...doc (104.5 KB)  


For South African Soccer World Cup Award Lottery Promotion. 

You are advised to view the attached copy of your winning letter, 

confirm your winning and contact your claim agent Mr. Adams Collins 

for immediate process of your payment at salotryconsultantagency@gala.net, Tel: +27 78 25 73 566.  Congratulations. 

                           SA Lottery Award Promotion.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Sterling Bank Atm‏
From:  Mr Saudiq Alman (tillzx@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 14, 2010 6:39:16 PM 
To:   

RE:YOUR PAYMENT NOTIFICATION DIRECTOR FRAUD VICTIMS/Stop Contacting Those People They Are Non OfficialsRE=PAYMENT COMPENSATION OF /USD $1.2,000,000REF/PAYMENT CODE: /UN/US/FGN/EU, /$1.2,000,000From STERLING GUARANTEE TRUST BANK PLC ATM sGUARANTEE TRUST BANK MANAGERRE:YOUR PAYMENT NOTIFICATIONMR MICHELLE MEUFAUZ STERLING BANK MANGER ATTENTION: SIR/MADAM, RE: UNITED NATIONS/NIGERIAN GOVERNMENT/AMERICAN GOVERNMENT/THE EUROPEAN UNION 2000/2009 FRAUD VICTIMS COMPENSATIONS PAYMENTS.   Records show that you are among one of the individuals and organizations who are yet to receive their overdue payment from overseas which includes those of Lottery/Gambling, Contract and Inheritance. Through our Fraud Monitory Unit we have also noticed that over the past you have been transacting with some imposters and fraudsters who have been impersonating the likes of Prof. Soludo of the Central Bank Of Nigeria, Mr. Patrick Aziza, Frank, Anderson, none officials of Oceanic Bank, Zenith Banks, Kelvin Young of HSBC, Ben of FedEx, Ibrahim Sule, Dr. Usman Shamsuddeen and some imposters claiming to be The Federal Bureau of Investigation.IMF   The Cyber Crime Division of the IMF gathered information from the Internet Crime Complaint Center (ICCC) formerly known as the Internet Fraud Complaint Center (IFCC) of how some people have lost outrageous sums of money to these imposters. As a result of this we hereby advise you to stop communication with any one not referred to you by us   We have negotiated with the Federal Ministry of Finance that your payment totaling $$10,000,000 be released to you via a custom pin based ATM card with a maximum withdrawal limit of $5,000 a day which is powered by Visa Card and can be used anywhere in the world were you see a Visa Card Logo on the Automatic Teller Machine (ATM). We have advised that this should be the only way at which you are to receive your payment because itЎЇs more guaranteed, since over $5 billion was lost on fake check year 2008. Secondly, you are hereby advice to stop dealing with some non-officials in the bank as this is an illegal act and will have to stop if you so wish to receive your payment immediately. After the board meeting held at our headquarters, we have resolved in finding a solution to your problem, and as you may know, we have arranged your payment through our SWIFT CARD PAYMENT CENTRE in Europe, America and Asia Pacific Amsterdam, which is then instruction given by our president, Alhaji Umaru Musa Yar Adua (GCFR) Federal Republic of Nigeria.  We guarantee 100% receipt of your payment, because we have perfected everything in regards to the release of your $$10,000,000 States Dollars to be 100% risk free and free from any hitches as itЎЇs our duty to protect citizens of the United States of America And also Other Countries. (This is as a result of the mandate from US Government to make sure all debts owed to citizens of American which includes Inheritance, Contract, Gambling/Lottery etc are been cleared for the betterment of the current economic status of the nation and its citizens as he bas always believed Ў°Our Time for Change has comeЎ± because Ў°Change can happenЎ±).   Below are few list of tracking numbers you can track from UPS website to confirm people like you who have received their payment successfully. Name : Donna L. Vargas: UPS Tracking Number: 1Z757F991598420403 (www.ups.com)Name : Rovenda Elaine Clayton: UPS Tracking Number: 1Z757F991596606592 (www.ups.com)   This card centre will send you an ATM CARD which you will use to withdraw your money in an ATM MACHINE in any part of the world, but the maximum is ($15,000.00) Five Thousand Us Dollars per transaction. So, if you like to receive your fund this way, $15,000 usd for you to withdraw for a day and each transaction is $ 5,000 usd minimum which you have to withdraw $15,000 usd for one working day also be informed that the total amount in the SWIFT ATM CARD is $$10,000,000 Million United State of America Dollars.   (1)Your Full Name ::(: 2)Your Address where you want the payment centre to send your ATM CARD. ::(: 3)Phone and Fax Number (4)Age ::(: 5)Occupation ::(: 6)Your Nearest International Air Port in your City of residence ::(: 7)Company Name:   We shall be expecting to receive your informationЎЇs from you to verify and commence delivery of your awarded ATM card, you have stop any further communication with anybody or office. On this regards, do not hesitate to contact me for more details and direction, and also please do update me with any new development.   Thanks for your co-operation.  Best Regards, DIRECTOR OF INTERNATIONAL REMITTANCE DEPARTMENTMR MICHELLE MEUFAUZ) MANAGERSTERLING BANK INTERNATIONAL BANK PLCLAGOS BANK OF NIGERIATELEPHONE +234-80515-43054 Note: Disregard any email you get from any impostors or offices claiming to be in possession of your ATM card, you are hereby advice only to be in contact with MR MORGAN BENZ) of the ATM card center who is the rightful person to deal with in regards to your payment and forward any emails you get from impostors to this office via the above fax number so we could act upon it immediately. Help stop cyber crime.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CV – Assistant Accountant‏
From:  hameedabdul@hottmail.ws 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 15, 2010 1:09:27 AM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Abdul Ham...doc (60.5 KB)  


 Sir, I have 3.5 year experienced in accounts & 2 years in administration in India. I have a Degree in Commerce (B.Com.) & a Diploma in Computer Applications and am well-versed in Tally & MS Office. I have good communication skills in English. I am on visit visa. I would like to apply for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. Thanks & regards Abdul Hameed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REPLY ME IMMEDIATELY,‏
From:  Mr.Paul Lawson (paullawson@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 15, 2010 4 :35: 45 AM 
To:  . (.) 

REPLY ME IMMEDIATELY, 

FOR YOUR KIND ATTENTION.

COULD YOU PLEASE CONSIDER TO HELP ME TO RELOCATE THIS SUM OF TEN
MILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS (US$10.5M) TO YOUR
COUNTRY FOR ESTABLISHING AN INDUSTRY IN YOUR COUNTRY.

THIS FUND WAS DEPOSITED IN OUR BANK BY MR PAUL LOUIS HALLEY FROM FRANCE WHO DIED IN A PLANE CRASH IN 2003 TBM 700 AIRCRAFT ON 6 DECEMBER WITH HIS WIFE AND THE WHOLECREW ON BOARD.

WITHOUT A (HEIR) HENCE THE MONEY IS FLOATING AND IF I DO NOT REMIT THIS MONEY OUT URGENTLY IT WILL BE FORFEITED FOR NOTHING AND THE BIG GUNS AT THE HERMS OF ADMINISTRATION AT THE BANK WILL SHARE THIS FUND AMOUNGST THEMSELVES AS IT HAS BEEN DONE IF NO TRACE OF HEIR TO SUCH FUND IS FOUND.

WE HAVE TRIED TO CONTACT HIS FAMILY TO COME FORWARD FOR CLAIMS BUT COULD NOT SUCCEED. 
CLICKHERE(http://newswww.bbc.net.uk/2/hi/uk_ne...re/4537663.stm ) 

I WILL GIVE YOU ALL VITAL INFORMATION CONCERNING THE FRANCE CITIZEN AND THE $10.5M IN OUR CUSTODY SO THAT YOU WILL CONTACT MY BANK FOR THEM TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEXT OF KIN TO THE DECEASED PERSON.

YOU WILL HAVE TO ESTABLISH CONTACT WITH THE BANK WHILE I WILL GUIDE YOU ON THE STEPS TO FOLLOW TILL THE TRANSFER OF THIS FUND REACHES TO YOU AND YOUR ACCOUNT.

AS ONE OF THE BANK DIRECTORS,I WILL PLAY A ROLE TO MAKE SURE THAT THE FUND IS RELEASED TO YOU.

THIS IS A LEGITIMATE TRANSACTION AND YOU WILL BE COMPENSATED WITH 40% FOR YOUR ASSISTANCE FOR PRESENTING YOURSELVE AS THE NEXT OF KIN AND ACCOUNT TO RECEIVE THIS FUND IN YOUR COUNTRY.

IF YOU ARE INTERESTED PLEASE WRITE BACK FOR MORE CLEARIFICATION WITH YOUR INFORMATIONS AS REQUESTED BELOW BECAUSE ON RECEIPT OF YOUR INFORMATIONS.

I WILL KNOW THAT ACTUALLY YOU ARE READY TO BE MY PARTNER AND THEN I WILL HAVE TO SEND TO YOU A DRAFT APPLICATION FORM WHICH YOU ARE TO FILL AND APPLY FOR THE RELEASE OF THE FUND TO YOUR ACCOUNT IN YOUR DESIRED COUNTRY.

THE REQUESTED INFORMATIONS BELOW.
==================================

1.FULL NAME..........................
2.TELEPHONE NUMBERS/MOBILE/FAX.......................
3.YOUR AGE..............................
4.YOUR SEX................................
5.YOUR OCCUPATION........................
6.YOUR COUNTRY AND CITY.....................
7.YOUR HOME ADDRESS........................
8.MARITAL STATUS............................. 
MR. PAUL LAWSON .

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL AND URGENT‏
From:  KUTU LILAN (lilan_35kutu@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Thursday, April 15, 2010 9:17:37 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 STRICTLY ...rtf (3.3 KB)  


STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL AND URGENT
Dear Sir /Madam 

PLEASE READ THE ATTACHED MAIL 
STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL AND URGENT
Dear Sir /Madam 

I know you will be surprised to receive this business proposal. First I must introduce myself. I am MRS LILIAN KUTU the wife of CAPT. BEN KUTU, the former ousted Head of State of the Republic of Sierra Leone, Major Johnny Paul Koroma. I am from the Diamond Rich District of Kono, Sierra Leone. 
During the war between our forces led by the Ex-Head of State, Major Johnny Paul Koroma and the West African Allied Forces (ECOMOG), my country relied heavily on the foreign earnings generated from diamond trade. This money was personally kept by then President, Major Johnny Paul Koroma, since our banking system has collapsed during the war. 

However, as the was progressed, it became apparent that we were going to lose the war to the superior and better armed West African Allied Forces (ECOMOG). At this point, the key officers of the administration started making frantic efforts on how to leave Sierra Leone safely, thereby sharing the proceed / money from this diamond trade. In view of the fact that my husband was one of the key officers of the then administration and a aide to Major Johnny Paul Koromah, he succeeded in getting the sum of US$18.5 Million (Eighteen Million Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars). This money ii personally arranged and transferred through diplomatic means with my elder son who is 28 years of age to South Africa, after malicious murder of my husband by the (ECOMOG). My son is currently living in South Africa as an Asylum / Refugee. 

Upon his arrival in South Africa, after due consideration, I instructed him to deposited the money with a Security Company for security reasons, which he did, although I instructed him not to disclose to the security company the contents of the consignment. Now due to current diplomatic relationship between my country Sierra Leone and the South African present government, and the strict monetary laws in South Africa which does not allow any asylum seeker certain financial rights, I need a trustworthy person such as yourself who can assist my son in transferring this money to his account outside South Africa, as I am needs urgent assistance. 
I shall be most grateful if you can assist me accomplish this transaction and hoping too that you will remain trustworthy. For your efforts and assistance, I have agreed to give you 30% of the total sum while 5% will be set aside for all expenses incurred in the course of this transaction. The rest (i.e. 65%) will be for my family investment in your country. 

Please, note that this transaction is 100% RISK FREE, what we need from you is complete trust and assurance that my part of money will be safe when transferred to your account. I would also like you to keep this transaction highly confidential and secret, considering my son’s position in South Africa and the source of the money. If you are interested in assisting me, please contact my son Mathew Kutu through this Tel: 27 79 237 6768 and make immediate arrangement to South Africa. 

Best regards, 
MRS. LILIAN KUTU.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  FROM THE DIRECTOR S/AFRICAN ESKOM (emailbox1@y7mail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 15, 2010 1:09:19 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Kindly Go...pdf (6.4 KB)  


ESKOM HOLDINGS LIMITED  
REG NO 2002/015527/06 
FROM OFFICE OF THE DIRECTOR,    
PROJECT IMPLEMENTATION UNIT 
ESKOM HOLDINGS LIMITED
REPUBLIC OF SOUTH AFRICA 


www.eskom.co.za
http://www.bing.com/search?q=Eskom+S...ica&FORM=R5FD5 


Attn: The CEO / Director,  

With due respect, trust and humility, I write you this proposal which I believe, would be of great interest to you and for your consideration, and I also apologize for intruding into your private email address because I know that this e-mail will come to you as a surprise, but however strange or surprising this contact might seem to you as we have not met personally or had any dealings in the past, to this effect, I humbly ask that you take due consideration of its importance and immense benefit it will be to both of us. Please do not despair because I got your email address from a business advertising website on the Internet before making my contact with you. 
My name is Mr. PM Mpho Makwana the CEO / Chairman of Contract Award Committee of Eskom Company Ltd, Republic of South Africa. It is my profound intention to contact you for this very important and highly confidential transaction for the transfer of US$6, 200, 000, 00 into your account.  The (US$6, 200,000,00) was the overestimated balance from the contracts awarded to both foreign and local contractors the real contract value was $19 million united states dollars, but it was over estimated to the tune of (US$25, 200, 000.00) (Twenty Five Million Two Hundred Thousand United States Dollars) only.  
The contract has been successfully executed by the contractors and their contract sum of (US$19M) has been paid to them, leaving the overestimated balance of (US$6, 200, 000.00) Six Million Two Hundred Thousand United States Dollars which I intend to transfer to your nominated account. Presently the money is lodged with South African Reserve Bank waiting to be remitted to any overseas beneficiary confirmed by my department as associate/receiver. My main reason of contacting you is that by virtue of my position as civil servant in my country, I cannot acquire or transfer this money in my name. And as high placed civil servants, the South African civil service laws (Code of Conduct) forbids us to own foreign account. On the other hand, it is not safe for me to keep the money here due to unstable political environment.  
If you are interested in working with me as a partner, then indicate your interest. For your assistance, you shall receive 25% to you as commission for your co-operation and assistance in facilitating the transfer, while the remaining 75% belongs to me. You will be free to take out your commission immediately after the money hits your account. Since my objective is to invest the money in a foreign country, it would be appreciated if you could also help us with advices and direction on investing into profitable ventures in your country.
I confirm that the transaction is legitimate and without any risks either to me or you, it will also be conducted under a legitimate arrangement that will protect both parties from any breach of law. I expect that you would find time at your earliest convenient to let me know of your position as it relates to your willingness to assist me transfer this fund to your account. 
Please respond to these private emails: director.eskom@gmail.com  &   director.eskom@live.com and do me a favor to send your private telephone Number when replying.
Looking forward to your earliest reply.

Mr. PM Mpho Makwana
(Chief Executive of Eskom Holdings)  
Private Tel: +27 787 205 177

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

RE: CONGRATULATIONS YOUR EMAIL ID HAS WON $2,000,000.00(CONTACT YOUR AGENT MR A.GANDAJAJA)
From:  Online Indonesian Web Promo (indo.office@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 15, 2010 2:13:44 PM 
To:   


LOTTERY RESULTS  
2010      ONLINE WEB PROMOTION 
WINNING NOTIFICATION !

            We Congratulate you for being one of the lucky winners of the 2010  online Web promo. 

YOUR EMAIL ID HAS WON $2,000,000.00(Two Million US Dollars) in the first category of our computer ballot free email lottery prize 

Participants were selected randomly from the Internet Users through a computer draw system extracted from over a million personal and corporate e-mails that were listed on line. 

Your Winning Ticket no is MNX986574 TQ and your Batch no is 4583JL/WIN/IDS.

No ticket was sold but it  is to encourage the use of  Internet  world wide and to receive your prize you are requested to contact  the Payment Agent In charge of Your Region in Jakarta Indonesia  and send your full details including your 

Full Name..............................................  .................

Address...........................................  .....................

Nationality.......................................  ........................

Winning ticket number..........................................


Batch Number............................................  .............

Telephone Number............................................  .....

Mr A Gandajaja

Director International Payment Center
(Europe,America,Middle East,Asia and Africa)
Jakarta Indonesia.
Tel:+6285885464133  
 ::p: rizclaim@maktoob.com


All winnings must be claimed not later than 30days;

NOTE THAT NOBODY OR EVEN THE APPOINTED BANK HAS THE RIGHT TO TOUCH, DEDUCT OR GET ACCESS TO YOUR PRIZE MONEY FOR ANY REASON. THEY HAVE BEEN WARNED STRICTLY! 

And also winners under the age of 18 years are automatically disqualified and you must inform us on all your communications with the Payment Agent until you receive your money.

Sincerely Yours,

Pat Drake.(Dr)
(ANNOUNCER)
London,Uk
+447031819340

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONTACT CLAIMS ADMINISTRATOR
From:  MasterCard Microsoft INTERNA (adefff@bellsouth.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 15, 2010 10:44:16 PM 
To:   




MasterCard / Microsoft INTERNATIONAL MEGA JACKPOT
Bradford City Centre Branch
7 Stamford New Road, London
MICROSOFT OFFICE, UNITED KINGDOM
DIRECTOR: MR. PETER LEWIS
Attn:Winner
Winning No:M/card/956/2010
Ticket No:Mcard/677/2010
Notification Date:15/04/2010
AMOUNT WON: 500,000.00GBP (Five Hundred Thousand Great Britain Pounds).
This email address has brought you an unexpected luck,Your e-mail address was selected and confirmed by our co-sponsor Microsoft International, through their latest internet software. You are therefore been approved by MasterCard Int. /Microsoft UK the sum of ?500,000.00 (Five Hundred Thousand Great Britain Pounds).
***Modes Of Payment***
Delivery of  MasterCard Valued 500,000.00GBP by a registered Courier Company.
You are advised to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you with the following details to avoid unnecessary delay and complications:
CLAIMS ADMINISTRATOR
Name:Diego Cappel
Phone #: +44 703 192 0863
Fax      #: +44 756 193 1695
E-mail: ukmcardmicrosoftintl@gala.net
E-mail:mastercardmicrosofti@yahoo.com
Do e-mail the Claims office at once with all the claims requirements below:
VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM.
(1) Your contact address:___________________
(2) Your Tel/Fax numbers:___________________
(3) Your Nationality/Country:___________________
(4) Your Full Name:___________________
(5) Occupation/Sex/Age:___________________
(6) How do you feel as a Mastercard Award Winner?
PROCEEDURES / RIGHTS AND PRECAUTIONS.
Congratulations.
Secretary,
Mrs.Mary Jane Olic
MasterCard / Microsoft Mega Jackpot

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

VERY CONFIDENTIAL
From:  Mr.Kwadwo Baah Wiredu (kwadwobaah44@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 08, 2010 8:02:32 PM 
To:   

I am David Yusuf. writing on behalf of Chief Mike Eburu, former secretaryto the state of Accra, Ghana. Your contact was given to me during my search fora trustworthy person I could trust his money with. I know this letter may come to you as a suprise due to we have not met or speak onthe phone,but with the search of looking for someone trust worthy i deciced to seekyour content to assist him to invest his secret fund which is outside Africa.I would notwant to write much words to you,but to find out if you will be intrested to assist him insecuring his funds if it arrived into your country I hope you will consider us with our request. VERY CONFIDENTIAL.Mr. David Yusuf.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Please Can I trust you?
From:  fatima (f_ofori@rediffmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 16, 2010 3:57:12 AM 
To:  j4uraj18@yahoo.co.in 

Mrs.Fatima Ofori,Please Can I trust you?

Good Day.

After going through your profile i decided to contact you for assist ace and distribution of my inheritance.

My name is Mrs.Fatima Ofori, I am 63 years old, I am a dying woman who have decided to donate what I have to you/churches/ motherless babies/less privileged/widows.

I was diagnosed for cancer for about 2 years ago. I have been touched by god to donate from what I have inherited from my late husband to you for good work of god. I have asked god to forgive me and believe he has because he is a merciful god.

I will be going in for an operation Monday. I decided to WILL/donate the sum of 17.7 million dollars to you for the good work of god, and also to help the motherless and less privilege and also for the assistance of the widows.

At the moment I cannot take any telephone calls right now due to the fact that my relatives (That have squandered the funds I gave them for this purpose before) are around me and my health status also.

I have adjusted my WILL and my lawyer is aware. I wish you all the best and may the good god bless you abundantly, and please use the Funds judiciously and always extend the good work to others.

As soon you get back to me, I shall give you info on what I need from you then you will contact my bank and tell them I have willed (17.7 million dollars) to you by quoting my personal Account ROUTING: N26375782341 and I have also notified my bank that I am willing that amount to you for a good, effective and prudent work.

I know I don't know you but I have been directed to do this by God.

Please Reply to My private Email Address: fatima.ofori@gmail.com

Thanks and god bless and allha bless
Regards,
Mrs.Fatima Ofori,

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

"""Good Day""""
From:  BMW Automobile Award Programme (info@bmw.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 16, 2010 3:54:25 AM 
To:   

BMW Automobile Award ProgrammeYour Email Address Has Won You A Car and a cash prize of 750,000GBPIn the BMW Automobile Promotion Held in West Africa (Nigeria).To claim your prize Contact Dennis Brown.+234-8138451005FULL NAMES:...TELEPHONE:..POSTAL ADDRESS:..CITY:..STATE:..COUNTRY

----------


## om faisal

Full view

Confirmation Letter From The Lottery Board
From:  Stephen Edds (stephen@asbury-lr.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 16, 2010 2:45:04 AM 
To:  result@uknl.co.uk (result@uknl.co.uk) 

Dear e-MAIL Winner,
Your email address won 850,000.00 GBP in this month NATIONAL LOTTERY E-mail online drew.
To file for your claim, contact our Claims Officer Mr. Rafael Marshal with
the details below(Full Names, Contact Address, Country, Age, Sex, Occupation &
Telephone numbers) to this Email:uknlclaimsdepartment2010@live.com
Phone Number: Tel:+44-702 4096 449 

MODE OF PAYMENT !!!

Option (1)  Via Courier Delivery

Option (2)  Via Bank Wire Transfer


Note: This is an automatic message do not click on your reply 
button send all details to the below  Email:uknlclaimsdepartment2010@live.com  

Yours Sincerely,
Stephen Edds
(Web-Email Information Manager)

----------


## om faisal

Full view
  This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

from mrs simbiat pls kindly read the attached message
From:  sean kabila (headoffice00@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 16, 2010 9 :10: 10 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Mrs Simbi...rtf (3.5 KB)  

From: Mrs. Simbiat kabila.
147 royal village sandton,
Johannesburg, South Africa,
Phone 0027-83 525 9182

Good day! No doubt, I know you will be surprised to receive this proposal. Since you do not know me personally however, it is an urgent for assistance as our ugly (circumstance)
predicaments here compelled our action, but please consider this letter as a request from a widow in need of your urgent assistance.

I am writing this letter with due respect and heart full of tears since we have not known or met ourselves previously. I am asking for your assistance. I want to find out if it's possible for you to deal with individual as to investment?. I will be so glad if you can allow me and lead me to the right channel towards your assistance to my situation now. (But in point of Introduction..

 I am Mrs. Simbiat Kabila the second wife of the late President of Democratic Republic of Congo,Laurent Desire Kabila. Actually I got your contact address from South Africa Net Work Service, when I was making an intensive research for my investment in your country then I decided to contact you directly. As regards my intensive proposal to you. Here in South Africa.

We apologise for inconveniences this may bring especially coming from Hence this mail for your urgent assistance as we desire to invest and to relocate our fund through a reputable but Reliable banking facilities for safe keeping pending our arrival for Investments. Hence this mail for your perusal. Our total fund is (Twenty five Million, five hundred United States Dollars) presently secured in Johannesburg-South Africa.

I on behalf of my only son Sean Kabila I have decided to solicit for your assistance to transfer the sum of $25,500,000 (Twenty five Million, five hundred United States Dollars) to your personal or company's account, for an overseas investment.
This money was part of the fund secured by my late husband when he was still in power. As the wife, he relied on me; my attention was drowned to this said amount, in case of unforeseen circumstances.

This fear was actualized on the 18th of January 2001 when one of his bodyguards assassinated him on his way to Zimbabwe, (May his soul rest in peace).
This fund is presently deposited with a private Security finance company in Johannesburg South Africa in favours of my son, we are presently residing as Asylum seekers in South Africa and the financial law of South Africa does not gives us some certain financial right as a result we decided not to invest this fund in South Africa.

For more details on how we can be able to achieve the success of this transaction, please do contact my son Sean immediately{seankabila2@gmail.com} OR {sean.family@webmail.co.za}
Tel: +0027-83 525 9182 as he will inform you of the entire procedure to follow.
For your assistance we have agreed to offer you 20% of the total sum, while 70% will be for our investment in your country and 10% will be set aside to take care of all related expenses. 

Your urgent response will be highly appreciated.

Do also remember to maintain the confidentiality that this transaction demands.

Yours Truly,
Mrs. Simbiat kabila,
For The Family.

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)
From:  Random Draw (wchooper@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 30, 2010 6:04:42 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  



Your Email ID has won 1,000,000.00 in the Telecom Promo. send:

Name.
Adress.
Tel.

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CONGRATULATIONS YAHOO AWARD WINNER.Your email ID has been Awarded For The Month of May 2010!
From:  From:Yahoo Award Center. (mayaward00@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 01, 2010 6:09:31 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 CONGRATUL...doc (30.5 KB)  


Dear Winner,

(Open Your Attachment Is Confidential) 
Your email ID has been Awarded For The Month of May 2010.

Contact Your Claims Verification Department.
Agent Name: Mr. George Miller. 
E-mail:georgemilleragency4444@gmail.com

Congratulations!! Once again.

----------


## om faisal

Online Supervisor
From:  UK NATIONAL LOTTERY (info@lottery.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 01, 2010 9:49:16 AM 
To:   

Your Email address has won 850,000.00 in this year's Uk National Lottery.Fill Your Name,Age,Country,Occupation,Tel.Contact Email: barr.stevenrudolf@yahoo.com.hkRegards,Online Supervisor **Note: All replies ,queries or questions concerning your claims should besent to :: barr.stevenrudolf@yahoo.com.hk

----------


## om faisal

Hotmail Alert‏
From:  Windows Live (rmcnees1@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 29, 2010 6:03:19 PM 
To:  custormerservicealert6936@hotmail.com 




Dear Account Owner



CONFIRM YOUR WINDOWS LIVE ACCOUNT SERVICES. VERIFY YOUR HOTMAIL ACCOUNT NOW TO AVOID IT CLOSED !!! 


Dear Account Owner

This Email is from Hotmail Customer Care and we are sending it to every Hotmail Email User Accounts Owner for safety. we are having congestions  
for safety. we are having congestions due to the anonymous registration of Hotmail accounts so we are shutting down some Hotmail accounts and your account was among those to be deleted. We are sending this email to you so that you can verify and let us know if you still want to use this account. If you are still interested please confirm your account by filling the space below.Your User name, password, date of birth and your country information would be needed to verify your account.

Confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Information below after clicking the reply button, or your account will be suspended within 48 hours for security reasons.

* Username: ................................
* Password: ................................
* Date of Birth: ............................ 
* Country Or Territory: .................

Sincerely,
The Windows Live Hotmail Team.

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  IMPORTANT NOTICE (franknmae@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 26, 2010 8:05:34 AM 
To:   

 Your Email ID has been awarded 1,000,000.00 G.B.P in the Tobacco Promo send your details  Names:Address:Tel:

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  Toyota Office (danilo5@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 25, 2010 10:08:36 PM 
To:   



750,000.00 Pounds has been Awarded to your E-mail ID in our Toyota 2010 Promo. Send: 
1.Name
2.Address
3.Tel

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
hello D‏
From:  Charlotte Bourne (charlotte.bourne@hotmail.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, April 25, 2010 9 :06: 08 AM 
To:  edkeg78@hotmail.com 

u 
Hey，good news!
     I ordered one black apple iphone 3gs 16gb Kawasaki 1400 GTR 2009 from this website toelcel.com
     E-mail: motonlinele@188.com  MSN: motonlinele@hotmail.com 
  one weeks ago, today I've got it .  Amazing,beyond my imagination, it's genuine and as good as expected,but much cheaper. I'm pleased to share this good news  with you! May all goes well for you.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

CV GEOLOGIST search for any good jobجيولوجى او عمل مناسب‏
From:  hesham talat (heshamtalat988@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 24, 2010 10:17:19 PM 
To:  yasserdouglasandyou@yahoo.com.au; yasserdouglasandyou@yahoo.com.hk; dr_hytham@hotmail.com 
  4 attachments | Download all attachments (3.8 MB)  
 New Micro...doc (30.5 KB), CV GEOLOG...docx (18.4 KB), CV GEOLOG...txt (3.0 KB), hesham m ...doc (3.7 MB)  








c.v.

Personal data

Name               : Hesham Mahmoud Talaat Abdelhalim                                                                                        

Birth date        : 20/01/1988

Address            : Menyet Al raqa,Atfieh,Helwan,Egypt

Nationality       : Egyptian

Telephone        :        0020238410417               0020238410417

Mobile No         :         0020107791578               0020107791578(preffered)-0020144477952

E-mail                 : heshamtalat988@hotmail.com, heshamtalat988@yahoo.com 

Marital status   : single

Military status  : postponed

Education


Degree          : B.Sc. in geology(2009),Faculty of science,Helwan university. 

Grades          : *final year grade……(very good),

                       : *cumulative grade…(good).

B.Sc.Project  :The rock slides in gebel mokattam(excellent)

Training& Training courses 


THE GENERAL PETROLEUM CO.S.A.E…………..EGYPT

English course in AMERICAN UNIVERSITY IN CAIRO(AUC)

ICDL(international computer driving license) with the support of UNESCO

Skills


Language   :*Arabic (as mother tongue).

                      * English(Very Good command, speaking, writing & reading),level 9 in english in ameican university in Cairo(AUC).                                        

                       * French: (Fair).                             

Computer  :*ICDL(windows,word,excel,power point

                      Access,internet).

                      *Geological application ::(: Surfer7,Matlab,

                        Spss).

Driveng License  : Valid

Field trip               :maadi area and mokattam mountain& the basement 

                                 Area in the red sea and some mines& geological area

                                  In South sinai.

Activites              :member in ( geology friends group in the faculty, AAPG

                                In internet, SEG that is society of exploration

                                 Geophysics in internet).                                

Features         : Ambitious, challenger, learn most things quickly, hard working 

                                 And patient and working good under pressure & I am ready to work onshore and offshore.

Availability & Job Requested:

                                  Availability: I am able to start work immediately. 

                                    As               : full time, part time or contract 

                                  Preferred Job field:any good field

                                  I can work in: Egypt - Arab Countries - Foreign Countries.

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  BMW Promotion 2010 (marega.optik@comhem.se)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 23, 2010 9 :34: 19 AM 
To:   

   DEAR EMAIL OWNER,YOU HAVE WON A BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 AND A CASH AMOUNT OF 750,000.OOGBPCONTACT MR. ALEX JEFFERSON TO CLAIM VIA EMAIL: BMW.ALEXJEFFERSON0@EMAIL.CHWITH YOUR REFNO:BMW:6678BMW45/09,NAME,COUNTRY,PHONE NO,AGE AND OCCUPATION.WITH REGARD,MR. LARY DUKE

----------


## om faisal

> ميلات النصب الدولي


BMW Promotion 2010 Winner‏
From:  karin.ringstrand@glocalnet.net (karin.ringstrand@glocalnet.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 19, 2010 10:57:33 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

Dear Email Owner, You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP To Claim Contact Mr. Alex Jeferson, BMW Agent Email: bmw.alexjeferson@email.ch with Name, Country, Age and Phone no. Regards, Larry Duke

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  Tobacco Award (bdtreasurer@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 22, 2010 3:08:26 PM 
To:   



1,000,000.00 Pounds has been Awarded to your E-mail ID inour 2010 Promo. Send: 
1.Name in full
2.Address
3.Phone/Fax
4.Age
5.Sex

----------


## om faisal

No Subject)‏
From:  Tobacco Award (bdtreasurer@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, April 22, 2010 3:08:26 PM 
To:   



1,000,000.00 Pounds has been Awarded to your E-mail ID inour 2010 Promo. Send: 
1.Name in full
2.Address
3.Phone/Fax
4.Age
5.Sex

----------


## om faisal

Salut très cher‏
From:  Auria BOUKAR (auria.boukar@wanadoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 20, 2010 1:41:38 AM 
To:  samuel_porons@yahoo.fr 



Salut cher ami
C'est après des recherches que je suis arrivés a vous
extraire parmi tant d'adresse.
Je suis de la nationalité CANADIENNE et je vis
actuellement au
canada. Je m'appelle ELLA MARTINS.  j'ai 27 ans.Je
vous ai écrit ce message dans le seul but de correspondre avec
vous et d'y arrivé à une rencontre sérieuse.Je suis célibataire sans enfants.Je travaille entant que médecin chirugien dans une entreprise
normé le NWC(NEW WAY CONSULTING)
Je vous pris de me répondre dans mon adresse Yahoo:
email : ella_matins@live.fr 
  Amicalement

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Winning Contact Code (AQ11WWRZZA1)!!!
From:  info (infweb96@singnet.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 02, 2010 8:12:12 AM 
To:  info@uk.cc 

1,200,000Pounds has been awarded to you in the U.K PROMO.send to this office the following:Names,,,,,,,,,,,Tel,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Age  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Address,,,,,,,,,,,,Occupation,,,,,  ,,,,,Country,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Email:richard.carpenter  53@btinternet.com Agent Name: Richard CarpenterTel:              +44-702-408-4854         +44-702-408-4854

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)
From:  Toyota Award Promo (belabear@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 03, 2010 11:01:09 AM 
To:   


750,000.00 Pounds has been Awarded to your E-mail ID in our Toyota 2010 Promo. Send: 
1.Name
2.Address
3.Tel

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

please get back to me for details
From:  charles brown (mr.brown56@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 03, 2010 8:37:51 PM 
To:   



Dear Friend, 

I am Mr. Charles Brown, a Canadian attorney based in United Kingdom .I am reaching out to you in respect of an investment opportunity.

I am soliciting your assistance in repatriating the funds and property left behind by my late client before it is declared unserviceable by the bank where the huge deposit is lodged and confiscated by the government. 

On the 3rd day of January 2004, my client and his wife along with their two children were among the victims of Boeing 737 Egyptian Airliner that crashed into the Red Sea. You can read more about the crash by visiting this website: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/politics/3365769.stm 

Do note that your identity or country of origin does not matter. I will give you more information upon your response. 

If this proposal is acceptable to you, kindly email your following information to me:

A. Private telephone and fax numbers.
B. Your postal/residential address.
C. Identification/Occupation. 

I humbly look forward to your soonest response either through mail or you can reach me directly via               +447045720703         +447045720703.

Yours Faithfully,

Charles Brown Esq.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good day and compliments,
From:  Princess Fustina (p_fustina01@internet.lu)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, May 03, 2010 8 :31: 17 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend, 



Good day and compliments, 



I am writing this letter in confidence believing that if it is the wish of God for you to help me and my family, God almighty will bless and reward you abundantly and you would never regret this. I am a female student from University of Burkina Faso, Ouagadougou. I am 23 yrs old. I'd like any person who can be caring, loving and home oriented. I will love to have a long-term relationship with you and to know more about you. 



I would like to build up a solid foundation with you in time coming if you can be able to help me in this transaction. Well, my father died and left me and my junior brother behind. He was a king, which our town citizens titled him over sixteen years before his death. I was a princess to him and I am the only person who can take care of his wealth now because my junior brother is still young and my mother is not literate enough to know my entire father's wealth. He left the sum of USD 7. 350, 000.00 dollars (Seven Million, Three Hundred and Fifty Thousand US Dollars) in a bank company. This money was annually paid into my late fathers account from Shell petroleum Development Company (spdc) and chevron Oil Company operating in our locality for the compensation of youth and community development in our jurisdiction.



I don't know how and what I will do to invest this money somewhere in abroad, so that my father's kindred will not take over what belongs to my father and our family, which they were planning to do without my present because I am a female as stated by our culture in the town. Now, I urgently need your humble assistance to move this money from the bank here to your bank account in your country,  that is why I felt happy when I saw your contact because I strongly believe that you will help me invest this money wisely. I am ready to pay 30% of the total amount to you if you help us in this transaction and another 10% interest of Annual After Income to you, for handling this transaction for us, which you will strongly have absolute control over.



If you can handle this project sincerely and also willing to assist me in lifting this fund, kindly reach me by replied this mail Please, note that this transaction is 100% risk free and I hope to commence the transaction as quick as possible, I will send you my identification as soon as I hear from you. 



Yours sincerely, 



Princess Fustina Karom.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)
From:  Sgt David Loman (mmukundarao@msrit.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 03, 2010 7 :56: 24 PM 
To:   

My name is Sgt David Loman, serving in the Engineering military unit inBa'qubah in Iraq. As you know,I have 25.2 Million USD, I want to know if ican trust and send it to you.

----------


## om faisal

This message is too wide to fit your screen. Show full messageDEAR EMAIL OWNER CONTACT TO CLAIM
From:  BMW PROMOTION 2010 (bmwwinner@bmw.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 04, 2010 8:16:25 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

DEAR EMAIL OWNER,
YOU HAVE WON A BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 AND A CASH AMOUNT OF 750,000.OOGBP
CONTACT MR. ALEX JEFFERSON TO CLAIM VIA EMAIL: BMW.ALEXJEFFERSON0@EMAIL.CH
WITH YOUR REFNO:BMW:6678BMW45/09,NAME,COUNTRY,PHONE NO,AGE AND OCCUPATION.
WITH REGARD,
MR. LARY DUKE

----------


## om faisal

The BMW Automobile Company
From:  BMW PROMOTION 2010 (Fabrice.Lemoine@ensem.inpl-nancy.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 04, 2010 7 :22: 27 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 



The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success
as one of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years International
Awareness Promotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand new
BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of 750,000.00GBP.
To begin processing of your prize contact:
Mr. Alex Jefferson,BMW Agent
E-mail:bmw.alexjefferson0@email.ch
Contact him, with your, Serial No:  XZPY/22595478234 and
RefNoMW:6678BMW45/09.Also provide listed
information:Names,Address,Age,Occupation:,
Phone no, Country.

BMW Group 2010

----------


## om faisal

No Subject)
From:  Random Promo (christin-edmonds@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 04, 2010 1:28:08 AM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  



Your Email ID has won 1,000,000.00 in the Telecom Promo. send:

Name.
Adress.
Tel.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Contact Email: pchan05@hotmail.com
From:  Jim Cowan (Jim.Cowan@transwestern.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 06, 2010 11 :56: 22 AM 
To:  info@pchan.com 

I am Patrick Chan Chief Executive Hang Seng Bank Hong Kong.I request for a business proposal of $12.5 million with you from my bank Contact Email: pchan05@hotmail.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I Need your Help urgent.
From:  mr abu ali (mrabuali@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 06, 2010 10 :15: 56 AM 
To:   

   Greetings to you and your family my good friend, I am the manager of bill and exchange in the AFRICA DEVELOPMENT BANK (A.D.B) in Burkina Faso, I have a business of $2.3million dollars to be transfer to your account for investment in your country, if you are ready to assist me get back to me I will give you full details on how the money will be transfer to you. 



You must assure me that everything will be handled confidentially because we are not going to suffer again in life. It has been 10 years now that most of the greedy African Politicians used our bank to launder money overseas through the help of their Political advisers. Most of the funds which they transferred out of the shores of Africa were gold and oil money that was supposed to have been used to develop the continent. Their Political advisers always inflated the amounts before transfer to foreign accounts so I also used the opportunity to divert part of the funds hence I am aware that there is no of facial trace of how much was transferred as all the accounts used for such transfers were being closed after transfer. 


. 



I acted as the Account Officer to most of the politicians and when I discovered that they were using me to succeed in their greedy act; I also cleaned some of their banking records from the Bank files and no one cared to ask me because the money was too much for them to control. 



They laundered over $69 Million Dollars during the process .As I am sending this message to you; I was able to divert ($2.3 million Dollars) to an escrow account belonging to no one in the bank. The bank is anxious now to know who the beneficiary to the funds is because they have made a lot of profits with the funds. 



It is more than Eight years now and most of the politicians are no longer using our bank to transfer funds overseas. The $2.3Million Dollars has been lying waste but I don't want to retire from the bank without transferring the funds to a foreign account to enact bled me share the proceeds with the receiver. The money will be shared 60% for me and 40% for you .There is no one coming to ask you about the funds because I secured everything, if you are ready to assist me get back to me. 



Yours Faithfully, 

Mr Abu Ali

----------


## om faisal

ATTENTION VOTRE COMPTE WINDOWS LIVE RISQUE DE SE FERMER !!!‏‏
From:	 INBOX INTERNET (inbox_internet@btinternet.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 06, 2010 9:42:58 PM
To:	
	1 attachment
Windows L...jpg (149.7 KB)
CONFIRM YOUR WINDOWS LIVE ACCOUNT SERVICES. VERIFY YOUR FREE HOTMAIL ACCOUNT NOW !!!


Merci pour le retour à la Hotmail.

Ce courrier électronique est de notre service clientèle. Nous envoyons ce mail à tous les utilisateurs de compte Hotmail pour mesure la sécurité. Nous avons des embouteillages dus à l'enregistrement de l'anonymat pour les comptes Hotmail, Nous sommes donc à la fermeture de certains comptes Hotmail et que votre compte a été parmi ceux qui seront supprimés. Nous envoyons ce message afin que vous puissiez vérifier et nous faire savoir si vous êtes toujours intéressés par l'utilisation de ce compte. Si vous êtes toujours intéressé, S'il vous plaît confirmez votre compte en remplissant l'espace qui suit. Votre nom d'utilisateur, mot de passe, date de naissance et votre pays ; ces informations sont nécessaires pour vérifier votre compte. Cela fait partie de nos capacités.

En raison de la congestion dans tous les Hotmail users et suppression de tous les comptes  Hotmail, Hotmail sera obligé de fermer tous les comptes , vous devrez confirmer votre e-mail en remplissant vos informations de connexion ci-dessous après avoir cliqué sur le bouton de réponse, ou votre compte sera suspendu dans les 24 heures pour des raisons de sécurité.                                                                   Nom: .............................. .............................. .

Prénom :   .............................. .........................
Adresse hotmail:...................... ......................
Mot de passe .............................. ..................
Occupation: .............................. ......................
Pays : .............................. .............................. ..

Après avoir suivi les instructions de la fiche, votre compte ne sera pas interrompu et continuera comme d'habitude. Merci de votre attention à cette demande.

Attention! Tout utilisateur de Hotmail qui refuserait de mettre à jour son compte après deux semaines de la réception de cet avertissement perdra son compte en permanence.

Cordialement,ATTENTION VOTRE COMPTE WINDOWS LIVE RISQUE DE SE FERMER !!!‏‏
From:	 INBOX INTERNET (inbox_internet@btinternet.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 06, 2010 9:42:58 PM
To:	
	1 attachment
Windows L...jpg (149.7 KB)
CONFIRM YOUR WINDOWS LIVE ACCOUNT SERVICES. VERIFY YOUR FREE HOTMAIL ACCOUNT NOW !!!


Merci pour le retour à la Hotmail.

Ce courrier électronique est de notre service clientèle. Nous envoyons ce mail à tous les utilisateurs de compte Hotmail pour mesure la sécurité. Nous avons des embouteillages dus à l'enregistrement de l'anonymat pour les comptes Hotmail, Nous sommes donc à la fermeture de certains comptes Hotmail et que votre compte a été parmi ceux qui seront supprimés. Nous envoyons ce message afin que vous puissiez vérifier et nous faire savoir si vous êtes toujours intéressés par l'utilisation de ce compte. Si vous êtes toujours intéressé, S'il vous plaît confirmez votre compte en remplissant l'espace qui suit. Votre nom d'utilisateur, mot de passe, date de naissance et votre pays ; ces informations sont nécessaires pour vérifier votre compte. Cela fait partie de nos capacités.

En raison de la congestion dans tous les Hotmail users et suppression de tous les comptes  Hotmail, Hotmail sera obligé de fermer tous les comptes , vous devrez confirmer votre e-mail en remplissant vos informations de connexion ci-dessous après avoir cliqué sur le bouton de réponse, ou votre compte sera suspendu dans les 24 heures pour des raisons de sécurité.                                                                   Nom: .............................. .............................. .

Prénom :   .............................. .........................
Adresse hotmail:...................... ......................
Mot de passe .............................. ..................
Occupation: .............................. ......................
Pays : .............................. .............................. ..

Après avoir suivi les instructions de la fiche, votre compte ne sera pas interrompu et continuera comme d'habitude. Merci de votre attention à cette demande.

Attention! Tout utilisateur de Hotmail qui refuserait de mettre à jour son compte après deux semaines de la réception de cet avertissement perdra son compte en permanence.

Cordialement,
L'équipe de Windows Live Hotmail

L'équipe de Windows Live Hotmail

----------


## om faisal

‏
From:	 SACORJE@telefonica.net (SACORJE@telefonica.net)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 06, 2010 12:55:58 PM
To:	
Usted tiene una transferencia de dinero de Western Union Money Transfer de los ochenta y cinco mil d&oacute;lares de $ 85,000:00 USD.To reclamar sus fondos de comunicarse con el Sr. Owen wudept12@w.cn por e-mail con su nombre y pa&iacute;s. Sr. Owen Harry Tel:+2348075965657

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content
Dear e-MAIL Winner‏
From:	 davis, ron (davis_r@cob.sjsu.edu)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Friday, May 07, 2010 8 :51: 10 PM
To:	
Dear e-MAIL Winner,
Your email address won £850,000.00 GBP in this month NATIONAL LOTTERY E-mail

online drew.
To file for your claim, contact our agent Mr.Eric White with
the details below(Full Names, Contact Address, Country, Age, Sex, Occupation &
Telephone numbers) to this Email: uknl_onlinedraw@live.com
Phone Number: Tel: + 44 703 595 6312

MODE OF PAYMENT !!!

Option (1) Via Courier Delivery

Option (2) Via Bank Wire Transfer

Note: This is an automatic message do not click on your reply button send all

details to the below Email: uknl_onlinedraw@live.com

Yours Sincerely,
Ronald Davis
(Web-Email Information Manager)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
URGENT GRANT OFFER.‏
From:	 mike williams (mikewilliamswww@gmail.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Friday, May 07, 2010 7 :52: 53 PM
To:	
URGENT GRANT OFFER.

We offer Grant of US$250 million dollar for Farmers,Ranchers,churches
and Small scale Entrepreneurs from the Directorate of Project
Development(DOPD). This Grant is for Experienced Farmers, Ranchers and
Small Scale Entrepreneurs who are unable to obtain financing from
commercial credit sources. Loan amounts range from $500,000.00 to
$2,000,000.00 and $2,000,000.00 to $5,000,000.00 (Amount Varies Based
on Applicant Capability).Ministry of National Development (MOND) is
the sponsor of this facility..

REASON FOR CONTACTING YOU:

My name is Dr. Mike Williams, the Director of Operations in the
Directorate of Project Development (DOPD). Last year I made an
arrangement with one Mr.Michael McNulty a national of the United State
of America to hold on my behalf the sum of $15 Million to be used for
investment,the money was slated to move in three phase of $5 Million
at each . We worked together and obtained all the papers needed to
transfer the first $5 Million but as soon as the fund was confirmed in
his bank account he disconnected his phone line 715-694-5762 and
disappeared. His was staying at #45 Fall, Wisconsin.

My tenure as the Director of Operation in the Directorate of Project
Development (DOPD) will end July (2010) and I do not want the
opportunity I have here in making myself rich to be wasted hence I am
contacting you to work with me and keep on my behalf for investment
the balance of $10Million.

As a civil servant I am barred from operating foreign account and I
would not deposit this amount in my local bank account here because I
had declared my asset immediately I was appointed into my present
position. I will make you my investment manager after a commission of
10% for your help and I pray I will not be disappointed again.

I seek for your corporation and sincerity towards this business.
Please contact me immediately via email: mikewwww222@gmail.com with
your complete names ,age,occupation, address, and numbers (Phone and
Fax)
Yours faithfully,
Dr. Mike Williams.
Director of Operations
DOPD.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Dear Friend,‏
From:	 Mr Idrissa Ahmed (mridrissa_ahmed0@sify.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Friday, May 07, 2010 5 :31: 38 PM
To:	
Dear Friend,

   How are you today?. Well it is a pleasure to contact you on this regard and i prayed that this will turned out to be ever lasting relationship for both of us. How ever it's just my urgent need for a Foreign partner that made me to contact you for this Transaction.

I am a banker by profession from Burkina-faso in west Africa and currently holding the post of Director Auditing and Accounting Unit of the Bank. I have the opportunity of transferring the left over fund (9.8 Million Us Dollars)Nine million eight Hundred Thousand United States of American Dollars of one of my Bank clients who died along with his supposed next of kin in a gassy car accident on there way back from Bobo-Dioulasso the formal capital city of Burkina-Faso May 2nd, 2004.

I will not fail to inform you that this transaction is 100% risk free, On smooth conclusion of this transaction, you will be entitled to 40% of the total sum as gratification, while 60% will be for me. If you are really intrested in my proposal further details of the Transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as I receive your return mail.

Have a nice day.
Mr Idrissa Ahmed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
HONDA NOTIFICATION OFFICE LOTTERY PROMOTION 2010 YOU HAVE WON THE PRIZE OF £1.700,000.00‏
From:	 HONDA COMPANY H.Q.S LONDON. (hondalotto@cantv.net)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Friday, May 07, 2010 1 :31: 41 PM
To:	hondalotto@cantv.net

HONDA LOTTERY PROMOTION
Welcome to the official site of the Honda Seasons Promotions. 
The Online lottery Consumer Promotions 2010.
Honda Motor Europe Limited T/A Honda (UK)
470 London Road, Slough, Berkshire, SL3 8QY.

Company number: 857969
Registered in England and Wales.

Ref: 475061725
Batch: 7056490902/188



Dear winner,



CONGRATULATIONS!!!



 AWARD NOTIFICATION



We happily announce to you the draw of our New Year Honda Lottery Promotions held on the first Month of this Year and Opened on 7th May (2010) at our Lotto Draw Headquarters London, United Kingdom organized by Honda Company.This is to inform you that your e-mail address has been selected as one of the lucky winner among eight lucky winners to received our year (2010) lottery promotion online prize won amount GBP £1.700,000.00 (One Million, Seven Hundred Thousand British Pounds Sterling) each winner.



TO CLAIM YOUR LOTTERY PRIZE:
Simply contact our Customer Service Information Headquarters (CSIH Department),



Mr Anthony Calvin @
E-mail ::(: anthonycalvin1@yahoo.co.uk )



SEND THIS IMPORTANT INFORMATION TO THE CLAIM AGENT
Send these following information's to the CSIH Department immediately for further procession.



1 Full Name: .............................. ...............
2 Cell phone:......................... ....................
or Telephone:.................... .........................
3 Contact Address .............................. ..........
4 Date of birth .............................. ............
5 Age ............................... .....................
6 Occupation.................... ..........................
7 Sex............................ .........................
8 Marital Status........................ ..................
9 Country of Origin........................ ...............
10Bank Account Information................... .............



For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize released to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this program by non-participant or unofficial personnel.



Congratulations once again on your winnings!!!



FILL THE REQUIRED INFORMATION AND CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS AGENT IMMEDIATELY.



Yours in service,
Dr.Ben Walker,

Honda Award Notification  Officer.
C.E.O HONDA AWARD OFFICE.



HONDA NOTIFICATION OFFICE
for your claim of lottery fund won with your email address kindly contact our Agent claim office@ (anthonycalvin1@yahoo.co.uk ) with the required information's, see the instructions at the body of this notification.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Hello Dear Friend‏
From:	 Ms.Virginia Veterans (virginia_veterans@msn.com)
This message may be dangerous. Learn more
Sent:	Friday, May 07, 2010 1 :23: 22 PM
To:	dr_hytham@hotmail.com


Hello Dear Friend , 



Compliments and i hope you are doing great. i personaly made a special resarch on muslim site, I come across your information once again i thank you so much for your effort on our last business. this communication and I am presently writing this mail to you from U.S Military base, Iraq hoping that you will assist me.





i.Virginia Veterans, from Michigan, United States of American presently in Iraq .I have this fund ($2,750,000,00), i was opportune to have this fund in a oil transaction and this fund is not related to anything connected to drug or any thing that will lead to any illegal transaction but i couldn't keep it to myself because I can’t move this fund to the states now and is against our rules to transfer or invest while on duty or where we are posted for duty. Also due to constant attack by some indecent group that has been terrorizing the country with bombs, other destructive devices and considering the fund unsafe i decided to move it from Iraq to Egypt through a United Nation diplomatic delivering channel with assistance of united nation diplomat agent. Before the movement of this fund I sealed the fund inside a safe trunk box then registered it as Personal valuables (VIPs Non-inspection luggage) so authorities will not inspect it..





Presently the fund box is deposited in a security company in Egypt and a clearance/handling charges have to be paid to the company before releasing it so i wish to know your readiness to claim or receive it into your custody for safe deposit till i join you after my service while I provide you with all guideline to claim it. You are entitled to 30% from the total fund after you have received this fund. Kindly provide me with details of you, full names ,address, phone no, occupation and id/passport copy to enable me know you and to prepare documents to empower you to receive this fund box on my behalf as the beneficiary on your intentions to assist .





Thanks and Kind Regards.



Mrs. Virginia Veterans,

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Dear Friend Please, Reply Urgently!!‏
From:	 Dr Briggs Douglas (dr.briggs_doglas@sify.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Friday, May 07, 2010 2 :25: 50 AM
To:	c (c)
Dear Friend Please, Reply Urgently!!

    I am Dr Briggs Douglas a bill and exchange manager in one of the reputable bank here in Burkina Faso.

Please I deem it vital to contact you this day, to transfer US$10.5 Million to your bank account. Please, do not warry as this message might meet you at utmost surprise. The fund belong to our deceased customer who died with his entire family in Iraq war 2006, and subsequently leaving nobody for the claim and as such, I decided to contact you as to enable us claim the fund.

This transaction is 100% risky legal. Your share is 40% while 60% for me. I only need your honest co-operation, reliability and capability to handle this great pportunity.

Trusting to hearring from you, Please Contact me through this my private e-mail for more details: dr.briggs_doglas@sify.com

Thanks,
Dr. Briggs Douglas,
Islamic Development Bank (IDB)
Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
FROM THE DESK OF Mr Khan Omar Ali Saeed‏
From:	 Mr Khan Omar Ali Saeed (khanomaralisaeed@sify.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 04, 2010 8 :23: 16 AM
To:	
FROM THE DESK OF Mr Khan Omar Ali Saeed
AUDITS & ACCOUNTS DEPT
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso 
Private Phone Number 22676519849                   
 Attention: Please 

I am Mr Khan Omar Ali Saeed
 the manager Audit & Accounts dept. in the African Development Bank(ADB). I am writing to request your assistance to transfer the sum of $15, 000.000.00 [Fifteen million, United States dollars) into your accounts. 

The above sum belongs to our deceased customer late Mr. John korovo who died along with his entire family in the Benin plane crash 2004 and since then the fund has been in a suspense account.

After my further investigation, I discovered that Mr. John korovo died with his next of kin and according to the laws and constitution guiding this banking institution, it states that after the expiration of (7) seven years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin, the fund will be transferred to national treasury as unclaimed fund. Because of the static of this transaction I want you to stand as the next of kin so that our bank will accord you the recognition and have the fund transferred to your account.

The total sum will be shared as follows: 60% for me, 40% for you and all incidental expenses that may occur during the transfer process will be incurred by both of us. The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you will follow my instructions till the fund get to your account.  More detailed informations with the official application form will be Forwarded to you to explain more comprehensively what is required of you. You are free to call me through my private telephone number.

Your Full Name.............................
Your Sex...................................
Your Age...................................
Your Country...............................
Your Occupation..........................
Your Personal Mobile Number...................... 
Thanks 

Mr Khan Omar Ali Saeed +22676519849

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Good Morning‏
From:	 Senate Committee (info@sen.ng)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 04, 2010 7:46:10 AM
To:	
Good Morning
This is to inform you that You have been selected to benefit from a
special grant sponsored by Chevron Oil and the Federal Government of
Nigeria, supported by the World Bank. You were selected via email ballot
system, and the Nigerian Senate Committee on Finance is in charge of this
payment. This grant is worth nine hundred thousand dollars
(US$900,000:00).
SEND YOUR REPLY DIRECTLY TO COMMITTEE SECRETARY AT
< atmproject2010@discuz.org >
Reply to get details, indicating:
(1)Your names..........
(2)Your country of residence ............
(3)Your phone number.........
(4)Your Occupation...........
Congratulations
Zainab Ribada
For
Senator Mohammed Mana
Committee Secretary

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content
WINNING CONFIRMATION‏
From:	 LARRY SMITH (sssss42229@att.net)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 04, 2010 5:41:09 AM
To:	
SOUTH AFRICA BRITISH LOTTERY AWARD FOR FIFA WORLD CUP 2010 





National Lottery Board

53 broad London United Kingdom

Batch No: 409978E

Ref No: BTD/988/04

Winning No:W77450T





    CONGRATULATION!  CONGRATULATION!!  

Dear Winner,



The prestigious Fifa 2010 Lottery award  has set out and successfully organised a Sweepstakes marking the year 2010 anniversary. Rolled out over USD$300,000,000.00 for  this year Anniversary Draws. Participants for the draws were randomly selected  and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage.



The SA 2010 AWARD was held on 20 of march 2010 in Johannesburg,  South Africa  

Your email address have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of (USD$1M) One million  United States Dollars in cash credited to File KPC/9030108308/03. This programme is sponsored by the British Lottery organisation in conjuction with the south africa national lottery board





To file for your claim, please contact your Claim Agent immediately.



Name: Mr.Larry Smith

Email:   larry_smith@gala.net

London United Kingdom



 Please provide the following details for processing of your claim.

VERIFICATION            FORM

1, Names in full:   

2, Country of Residense:    

3, Nationality:       

4, Residential Address:  

5, Date of Birth/Age: 

6, Marital Statue/Sex:  

7, Tel/Fax:   

8, Mobile No: 

9, Occupation: 

10, Company:

11, Amount Won:

12, Email address:   

13, Ref No: 

 14, Winning No:

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
HELLO‏
From:	 juliet (juliet_konte01@att.net)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 04, 2010 5 :22: 27 AM
To:	

HELLO MY DEAR NICE MEETING YOU.
HOW ARE YOU OVER THERE IN YOUR COUNTRY I HOPE FINE.GLORY BE TO GOD.
MY NAME IS MISS Juliet. I SAW YOUR POST WHEN I WAS BROWSING, AND I AM INTERESTED IN MAKING LONG TERM FRIENDSHIP WITH YOU.
FOR MORE INTRODUCTION PLEASE I WILL LIKE YOU TO HAVE THE SAME DESIRE WITH ME, HOPING TO HEAR FROM YOU WITH LOTS OF LOVE.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
OFERTA DE PRESTAMO‏
From:	 MARLBOROUGH LOANS INC. (serveradmin@info.marlboroughloans.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Saturday, May 08, 2010 5 :20: 50 AM
To:	dr_hytham@hotmail.com
MARLBOROUGH LOANS INC. 
England Administrative Office:
Company Name: MARLBOROUGH LOANS INC.
Address: 432MCB, Springfield road,Essex.
United Kingdom
Contact Name: Sr. Alex Brenne.
Phone: +447024082830
Fax: +44 (0) 870 974 8572
206-203-0008 (USA)
e-mail: uk.marlboroughloans@ymail.com 

MARLBOROUGH PR&Eacute;STAMOS INC es una entidad cooperativa y est&aacute; registrada en Inglaterra y Gales. N &ordm; de registro 6330085, y esta empresa est&aacute; afiliada a FONDOS Margetts Management Ltd, otra empresa de renombre también con sede en el Reino Unido.

M&aacute;s para que, 
I Sr. Alex Brenne , un agente, Marlborough prestamos Inc. con la tasa de interés del 3% y la cantidad que van de 3000 a 100.000.000 en cualquier moneda del mundo, que ofrecen préstamos a todas las categor&iacute;as de personas, empresas, asociaciones empresariales y personales prestamista, los individuos y los inversionistas en bienes ra&iacute;ces, hacer préstamos a muy bajo costo y tasas moderadas, estoy certificado, registrado y leg&iacute;timos, y est&aacute; en contacto con nosotros en Inglés o Espa&ntilde;ol. 
Pedir prestado algo m&aacute;s de 3.000 a 100, 000,000 
Elija entre 1 a 20 a&ntilde;os para pagar. 
Elija entre los pagos mensuales y anuales del Plan. 
Términos de Préstamo Flexible 
Aqu&iacute; est&aacute; nuestro formulario de solicitud de préstamo, usted debe llenar 
y devolver. 
A continuaci&oacute;n se muestra el 
FORMULARIO DE SOLICITUD DE 
SU NOMBRE: 
SU PA&Iacute;S: 
SU OCUPACION: 
N&Uacute;MERO DE TEL&Eacute;FONO: 
Prop&oacute;sito del préstamo: 
DOMICILIO: 
INGRESO MENSUAL: 
MONTO DEL PR&Eacute;STAMO ES NECESARIO: 
PR&Eacute;STAMO DE DURACI&Oacute;N: 
SEXO: 
EDAD: 
Nuestros préstamos est&aacute;n bien asegurados para la m&aacute;xima seguridad es nuestra prioridad &iquest;Est&aacute; perdiendo el sue&ntilde;o por las noches preocupante c&oacute;mo conseguir un préstamo prestamista leg&iacute;timo? &iquest;Es usted comerse las u&ntilde;as a la r&aacute;pida? En lugar de golpear a ti mismo, los especialistas de préstamos que ayudan a detener el mal historial de crédito, para encontrar una soluci&oacute;n que es nuestra misi&oacute;n. As&iacute; que p&oacute;ngase en contacto con nosotros para un préstamo ahora a través de correoelectr&oacute;nico: uk.marlboroughloans@ymail.com 
Saludos cordiales, 
Sr. Alex Brenne 
Marlboroughloans Prestamos Inc. 
Tel: +447024082830

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
CITOYENNETE ET IMMIGRATION CANADIENNE (CIC)‏
From:	 immigration@canada (celestie_kein@sfr.fr)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Saturday, May 08, 2010 4 :22: 11 AM
To:	






CITOYENNETE ET IMMIGRATION CANADIENNE (CIC)


Scan 4460 Hacienda Drive
QUEBEC ,CA 94588- CANADA

Site web: www.cic.gc.ca
Direction des Ressources Humaines CIC
 : canadaimmigrationcic@ymail.com

Service Courriel
 : representant_cic_canada@ymail.com

Représentation Afrique:BENIN
RUE 310 AVENUE DU CANADA
COTONOU /BENIN
 : representant_cic_canada@ymail.com

==================================================  ==============
Accord de publication N° 210/GCI/DRH508-CIC-2009. 

 Cadres et Jeunes diplômés ,  

Dans le souci de lutter contre le voyage clandestin, la pauvreté, de promouvoir l’emploi et 
l'intégration Africaine au processus de la mondialisation, le gouvernement- Canadien lance un grand projet dénommé : CIC (CITOYENNETE ET IMMIGRATION CANADIENNE ) 

Après une longue étude dynamique du phénomène de pauvreté dans les pays en voie de développement notamment les pays d'Afrique, des Caraïbes et du Pacifique d'une part et en collaboration d'autre part avec le gouvernement Canadien et le plan à long terme du ministère des affaires étrangères Canadien, le présent programme prend naissance et se veut un moteur évident pour la lutte contre la pauvreté et 
la promotion de l'intégration réelle de l'Afrique.A cet effet toutes personnes désirant postuler pour travailler ou continuer les études au CANADA sont la bienvenue .

Nous recherchons avant tout des personnes capables, sans distinction de sexe pouvant s'adapter à notre environnement de travail. La main d'oeuvre étant rare ici, nous avions ouvert notre marché vers le reste du monde afin de permettre aux jeunes diplômés d'autres pays qui sont sans emploi fixe de pouvoir toucher à la réalité. 

Par ailleurs pour la phase expérimentale, le service C.I.C dispose de représentations sur chaque continent qui assurent la liaison entre leure région et la Direction;principalement la République du Bénin a été ciblée pour coordination Afrique .

Ci-après toutes informations dont vous aurez besoin pour nous faire parvenir votre candidature. 



CONDITIONS A REMPLIR POUR TOUTE PERSONNE INTERESSEE 
- Etre âgé(e) entre 18 et 58 ans
- Etre titulaire au moins du BEPC ou autres Diplômes Professionnels 
- Savoir parler le français ou l'anglais 
- Avoir de bonnes qualités relationnelles 
- Avoir une bonne moralité


DOSSIERS DE CANDIDATURE
-Une lettre de motivation dans laquelle vous mentionnerez le but de votre immigration.
-Un curriculum vitae(CV) bien détaillé
-Un acte de naissance ou toute autre pièce pouvant attestée votre identité
-Diplômes obtenus 
-Une photo d'identité 
-Votre passeport pour vérification de votre disponibilité à voyager.
Au cas où vous ne disposerez pas de passeport ,n'hésitez pas à nous le signaler dans votre lettre de motivation pour que nous puissions vous aider à entrer en possession de ce dernier.

En outres après étude de dossiers et si éventuellement votre demande a été acceptée, nous vous fournirons les documents nécessaires à votre immigration en terre Canadienne.
Ces pièces vous seront délivrées dans un délai entrant dans le cadre de votre immigration et ce par courrier DHL sous votre adresse actuelle. 

LES DOCUMENTS 


1- Votre carte de résidence
2- Votre permis de travail 
3- Votre certificat d'hébergement 
4- Votre assurance vie et famille 
5- Votre visa canadien
6- Votre billet d'avion

Le comité dépèché pour la zone Afrique est composé de:


Mr:ALLAN Vandereck Mme:Célestine Klein Mr:Didier Mentheson

Représentant Sécrétaire Chargé des dossiers en Afrique
suivi de quelques membres.

Si vous etes intéressés veuillez envoyer votre dossier à notre SERVICE COURRIEL par mail suivant: canadaimmigrationcic@ymail.comet contactez par la suite la Représentation pour lui faire part de votre dépôt de demande d'immigration .
NB: VEUILLEZ NOUS FAIRE PARVENIR DANS LES MEILLEURS DELAIS VOS DEMANDES SOUS LA REFERENCE 
Réf : 135/GCI/DRH508-CIC-2009.

Le Chargé de l'Information 

Mr CRHISTOPHE DURVAL

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Good Day My Good Friend,‏
From:	 akim danzum (akim_danzuma4@live.fr)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Saturday, May 08, 2010 6:42:24 AM
To:	. (.)
FROM MR.AKIM DANZUMA
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER
BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A)
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO

Dear Friend,
I AM THE BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER OF BOA BANK OF AFRICA 
I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust. I need your urgent assistance in transfering the sum of ($6.4 million) immediately to your account.I will send you full details on how the business will be executed, I want you to flourish me with this details:
(1)NAME..............
(2)AGE:................
(3)SEX:.....................
(4)PHONE NUMBER:.................
(5)OCCUPATION :..................... 
(6)YOUR COUNTRY:.....................
BEST REGARD MR.AKIM DANZUMA

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Hello Dear Friend‏
From:	 Ms.Virginia Veterans (virginia_veterans@msn.com)
This message may be dangerous. Learn more
Sent:	Friday, May 07, 2010 2 :20: 24 AM
To:	dr_.com


Hello Dear Friend , 



Compliments and i hope you are doing great. i personaly made a special resarch on tagged, I come across your information once again i thank you so much for your effort on our last business. this communication and I am presently writing this mail to you from U.S Military base, Iraq hoping that you will assist me.





i.Virginia Veterans, from Michigan, United States of American presently in Iraq .I have this fund ($2,750,000,00), i was opportune to have this fund in a oil transaction and this fund is not related to anything connected to drug or any thing that will lead to any illegal transaction but i couldn't keep it to myself because I can’t move this fund to the states now and is against our rules to transfer or invest while on duty or where we are posted for duty. Also due to constant attack by some indecent group that has been terrorizing the country with bombs, other destructive devices and considering the fund unsafe i decided to move it from Iraq to Egypt through a United Nation diplomatic delivering channel with assistance of united nation diplomat agent. Before the movement of this fund I sealed the fund inside a safe trunk box then registered it as Personal valuables (VIPs Non-inspection luggage) so authorities will not inspect it..





Presently the fund box is deposited in a security company in Egypt and a clearance/handling charges have to be paid to the company before releasing it so i wish to know your readiness to claim or receive it into your custody for safe deposit till i join you after my service while I provide you with all guideline to claim it. You are entitled to 30% from the total fund after you have received this fund. Kindly provide me with details of you, full names ,address, phone no, occupation and id/passport copy to enable me know you and to prepare documents to empower you to receive this fund box on my behalf as the beneficiary on your intentions to assist .





Thanks and Kind Regards.



Mrs. Virginia Veterans,

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
CAN I TRUST YOU‏
From:	 Ms Jane Graham (lenny3290@aol.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Friday, May 07, 2010 1 :22: 49 AM
To:	
Ms Jane Graham
England, United Kingdom

I am Ms Jane Graham, I wish to seek for your assistance in a financial transaction, however, is not mandatory nor will I in any manner compel you to honor my request against your will.  Your profile pushed me to send you this mail; I’m the daughter of late Dr. and Mrs. Nerd Graham. My father was a highly reputable business man (supplier of agro allied material and general merchandise) he operated in the Middle East during his days. It is sad to say that he passed away in one of his trips to the UK. Although his death was linked or rather suspected to have been masterminded by one of our uncles who travelled with him at that time. But God knows the truth! My mother died when I was a little girl, and since then my father took me so special. Before his death in 2008, he told me about a safe he concealed the sum of Twelve Million United State Dollars. ($12,000,000.00 USD) deposited with a large investment & Security Firm in Asia.

The safe was disguised & declared as Family Personal Belongings instead of the real content money, by this way the company does not know the true content of the safe as money but family personal belongings. I have in my possession the deposit Receipt which the company gave to my late father on the day he made the deposit with the security firm in Asia. I really don't know what to do than to seek your assistance in claiming these funds on my behalf.

I have been through a lot of hard times here in London, hidden for my life. The death of my father has brought sorrows to my life. I am in a sincere desire of your assistance in this regards. Your suggestions and ideas will be highly appreciated. Will you permit me to ask these few questions:-

1. Can you honestly and willingly help me in this transaction?
2. Can I completely trust you?
3. What percentage of the total amount in question will be good for you after the money gets in your possession?

Please, read through and kindly get back to me as soon as possible.

My sincere regards,
Ms Jane Graham.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
BUSSINES COLLABORATION‏
From:	 emmanuel kone (emmanuel.kone1@gmail.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 06, 2010 5:46:23 PM
To:	
Dear friend,

My name is (MR Emmanuel Kone) i am the manager of auditing and accounting department Bank of African, I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($10.5m us dollars immediately to your acocunt.

 upon your reply I will send you full details on how the business will be executed,send me your contact information.

1.Age.........................

(2)Residential adress......................

(3) occupation............................

(4)private telephone.................

I Am Waiting to hear from you soonest so please contact me through my private email (mr.emmanuel_kone66@yahoo.co.id 

Thanks

Emmanuel kone.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
I Need your Help urgent.‏
From:	 mr abu ali (mrabuali@voila.fr)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 06, 2010 10 :15: 56 AM
To:	
   Greetings to you and your family my good friend, I am the manager of bill and exchange in the AFRICA DEVELOPMENT BANK (A.D.B) in Burkina Faso, I have a business of $2.3million dollars to be transfer to your account for investment in your country, if you are ready to assist me get back to me I will give you full details on how the money will be transfer to you.



You must assure me that everything will be handled confidentially because we are not going to suffer again in life. It has been 10 years now that most of the greedy African Politicians used our bank to launder money overseas through the help of their Political advisers. Most of the funds which they transferred out of the shores of Africa were gold and oil money that was supposed to have been used to develop the continent. Their Political advisers always inflated the amounts before transfer to foreign accounts so I also used the opportunity to divert part of the funds hence I am aware that there is no of facial trace of how much was transferred as all the accounts used for such transfers were being closed after transfer.



I acted as the Account Officer to most of the politicians and when I discovered that they were using me to succeed in their greedy act; I also cleaned some of their banking records from the Bank files and no one cared to ask me because the money was too much for them to control.



They laundered over $69 Million Dollars during the process .As I am sending this message to you; I was able to divert ($2.3 million Dollars) to an escrow account belonging to no one in the bank. The bank is anxious now to know who the beneficiary to the funds is because they have made a lot of profits with the funds.



It is more than Eight years now and most of the politicians are no longer using our bank to transfer funds overseas. The $2.3Million Dollars has been lying waste but I don't want to retire from the bank without transferring the funds to a foreign account to enact bled me share the proceeds with the receiver. The money will be shared 60% for me and 40% for you .There is no one coming to ask you about the funds because I secured everything, if you are ready to assist me get back to me.



Yours Faithfully,

Mr Abu Ali

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content
FROM MRS. SUSAN SHABANGU‏
From:	 Ms. Susan Shabangu (susan.shabsagov@googlemail.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 06, 2010 10:07:56 AM
To:	
	1 attachment
FROM MS S...pdf (72.5 KB)


FROM MRS. SUSAN SHABANGU 
Minister of Mining, 
South Africa. 
TEL: +27-83-856-883
Email: susan.sshabsagov@live.com


Hello ,

I am MRS. Susan Shabangu, Widow, a mother of three children and the Minister of Mining from 11th May 2009 under the auspices of the new President of South Africa Mr. JACOB ZUMA.

You can view my profile at the Government website www.gov.za click on, Contact Information, then click Ministries, and click on Mining, click on my name Ms Susan Shabangu and read about me.

I want you to stand as a beneficiary of my 30.5million dollars.
I offer you 20% of the principal sum.
You Reserve the rights to decline the offer if not found comfortable. PLEASE DO NOT CALL ON THE OFFICE LINE, BECAUSE OF THE SENSITIVITY OF THIS TRANSACTION EXCEPT OF THE ABOVE DIRECT LINE.


Thanks for your anticipated co-operation and my regards to your family.


Yours Faithfully,

MRS. Susan Shabangu
Minister of Mining
Republic Of South Africa

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
URGENT RESPONSE NEEDED‏
From:	 IBRAHIM ZAIN (ibrahim_zain@sify.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Saturday, May 08, 2010 7 :53: 06 PM
To:	. (.)
	1 attachment
From The ...doc (24.0 KB)
URGENT RESPONSE NEEDED
MY MESSAGE IS ATTACHED.




From The Desk Of Mr. ibrahim zain
The Auditing And Accounting Manager
UNITED BANK OF AFRICA
Ouagadougou-Burkina Faso.                     
Dear 
I sincerely ask for forgiveness for I know this may seem like a complete intrusion to your privacy but right about now this is my option of communication. This mail might come to you as a surprise and the temptation to ignore it as unserious could come into your mind; but please consider it a divine wish and accept it with a deep sense of humility. 
I am aware that this is certainly an unconventional approach to starting a relationship.
I am Mr. ibrahim zain the personal account officer to the great late diseased who has an account in one of our banks here in BurkinaFaso. The account was opened in 2001 and he died in 2004 without a written or oral WILL and since 2004 nobody has operated on this account again hence the money is floating and if I do not remit this money out urgently it will be forfeited for nothing and Government of Burkinafaso will confiscate the funds for their personal use which I personally don't want such incident to happen being that this is a great opportunity for me. 
My contact is for you to please assist me to transfer the fund (€10.000.00 Euro) Ten Million Euro from a Cooperate Bank here in Burkinafaso to an overseas account. First, I must solicit your strictest confidence in this transaction. This is by virtue of its nature as being utterly
confidential. I am sure and have confidence of your ability and reliability to prosecute a transaction of this great magnitude. I solicit your assistance to enable us transfer the said amount into your safe account for onward investment.
You can either provide an existing account or to set up a new Bank account immediately to receive this money, even an empty a/c can serve to receive this money, as long as you will remain honest to me till the end of this important business trusting in you and believing that you will never let me down either now or in future because this business is my life. The owner of this account is a foreigner and no other person knows about this account or anything concerning it, the account has no other beneficiary and until his death he was the manager of the company. My investigation through the National immigration department & Ministries here proved to me as well that he was single as at the time of
his entry into the Republic of Burkinafaso. As a matter of fact, I have decided to transfer this fund abroad for investment and also to use my own share of the fund to take my wife to abroad for liver damage treatment. Your assistance as a foreigner is necessary because the management of the bank will welcome any foreigner who has correct information to this account which I will give to you immediately, if you are interested to do this business with me. There is no risk in this business. With my position here in the bank the money can be transferred to any account you can provide with assurance that this money will be intact pending our physical arrival in your country for sharing. Upon successful transfer without any disappointment from your side, I am only contacting you as a foreigner because this money cannot be approved to a local person here, but can only be approved to any foreigner who has the correct information of the account, which I will
provide for you. So you should provide me with your correct account details where you will like the fund to be transferred to, or you can set up a new account for the transfer even an empty account is ok. At the conclusion of the transfer you will take 40%, 10% will be for any expenses both parties incurred in the process of this business and the remaining 50% will be for me. As soon as I hear from you and upon your strong assurance that you will not let me down once the fund goes into your account I will then send you the Text of application form which you will fill with your banking information and send to my bank here for immediate transfer of the fund to your account. If you are interested, please forward the following information as below: 
{1} Your Name/company's name and full address, 
{2} Bank Name:............ 
{3} Bank Address...
{4} Account No:.........
{5} Swift Code...{if any}
{6} Account Holder's Name:
{7} Your telephone Nos. both Home, Office & Cell/Mobile and fax Numbers...
{8} Your Occupation
{9} Your Valid ID 
Waiting for your urgent reply  
Best Regards,

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
PLEASE, I NEED YOUR HONEST ASSISTANCE!‏
From:	 ALBERT WONG (wong_albert@rogers.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Saturday, May 08, 2010 7:13:08 PM
To:	
Dear Friend,

 ALBERT WONG, am a Singaporean citizen and a seasoned Banker in Malaysia (Berhad office), I occupy the position of an accountant in this branch office, it is with good spirit of heart I opened up this great opportunity to you.A deceased client of mine  died as the result of a heart-related condition on March 12th 2005. His heart condition was due to the death of all the members of his family in the tsunami disaster on the 26th December 2004 in Sumatra Indonesia.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2004_In...ean_earthquake I can be reached for more information.

My late Client has a deposit ten point three hundred million dollars ( US$10.300.00 Million Dollars) left behind. Please reply immediately with your information including your full name, full address and telephone number for easy communication with you. I await your prompt response
immediately.Alternative contact:albert_wong@webmail.co.za

ALBERT WONG,
Best Regards.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content
READ AND GET BACK TO ME.‏
From:	 Mr Sahidi Mahmuod (sahidimahmuod@gala.net)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Saturday, May 08, 2010 7 :10: 26 PM
To:	
READ AND GET BACK TO ME.
 Good Day.
My dear,

How are you together with your family members?I think all is well. Despite  the fact that I did not know you in person or  have i seen you before but due to the reliable revelation,I decided to share this lucrative opportunity with you, I have no other choice, so  kindly consider this message as vital, believing that sooner or later we will be multi millonaires,

First and formost, I have to introduce myself  to you. I am Mr.  Sahidi Mahmuod, THE FOREIGN OPERATIONS MANAGER OF OUR BANK here in my country, BURKINA FASO WEST AFRICA. I am married with two children.

I want you to assist me in other to transfer the sum of  Twenty Five Million Five Hundred Thousand  United States Currency ($25.5,000,000.00) into your reliable account as the Next of Kin to our Foreign Business partner , the original owner of the fund. He was a foreigner and a multi company holder who died in a plane crash with his family years ago, he deposited the fund in our bank for his business expansion in Africa unfortunately he met this sudden and untimely death and the worst  thing that happened was the wife who suppose to be the  successor of the account died alongside with him.

Since the deceased left no body behind to  claim the fund, as a foreigner, you are in better position for that, and no body will come for the claim after you have applied.If you are ready to assist me, set up a new bank account or forward to me any one avialable so that the process will commence.

I will guide you on how you should apply for the claim so that everything will be smooth and correct. After the transfer, i will resign and come over to your country for the sharing of the fund 50/50 base on the fact that it is two man business.
Finally, note that you are not taking any risk because there will be a legal back up as  we commence.
Further information will be given to you as soon as I receive your reply

                 Fill this information    
 (1) YOUR FULL NAME................................
(2) YOUR AGE AND SEX............................ 
(3) YOUR CONTACT ADDRESS..................
(4) YOUR TEL AND FAX NUMBER..............
(5) YOUR COUNTRY OF ORIGIN..................

Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Thanks & Best Regards, 
Mr. Sahidi Mahmuod,
EMAIL sahidi.mahmuod@gala.net
PHONE NUMBER      +226 71 07 69 18

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content
Dear Friend,‏
From:	 Ishaka Umar (ishakaumar@sify.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Saturday, May 08, 2010 4 :35: 52 PM
To:	
Dear Friend,

I'm happy to inform you about my success in getting the fund transferred under the cooperation of a new partner from london. Presently I’m in london for investment projects with my own share of the total sum. Meanwhile, I didn't forget your past efforts and attempts to assist me in transferring those funds despite that it failed us some how.

Now contact my secretary, his name is Mr Rabiu Omar and his Email Address is ::(:  rabiuomar@hotmail.fr) ask him to send you the total sum of ($200.000.00) two hundred Dollars which i kept for your compensation for all the past efforts and attempts to assist me in this matter. I appreciated your efforts at that time very much. so feel free and get in touch with my secretary Mr Rabiu Omar and instruct him where to send the amount to you.

Please do let me know immediately you receive it so that we can share the joy after all the sufferness at that time. In the moment, i am very busy here because of the investment projects which me and the new partner are having at hand, finally, remember that I had forwarded instruction to the secretary on your behalf to receive that money, so feel free to get in touch with Mr Rabiu Omar and he will send the amount to you without any delay.

Contact him through email and also call him on his cell phone +22675433860 
with best regards
Mr Ishaka Umar.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Greetings to you.‏
From:	 Michel Duku (mrdukum@gmail.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Sunday, May 09, 2010 7:05:01 AM
To:	


Hello,

For your kind attention, I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of $11.3million to your private account. This money has been here in our Bank lying dormant for years now without anybody coming for the claim of it. 

I want to release the money to you as the relative to our deceased customer(the account owner) who died since 31 January 2000.

By indicating your interest I will send you the full details on how the business will be executed.

Please respond urgently and delete if you are not interested.

Best wishes to you and your family.

Michel Duku.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content
Tax Refund Notification‏
From:	 HM Revenue & Customs (securemail@hmrc.gov.uk)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Sunday, May 09, 2010 8:21:57 AM
To:	
Tax Refund Notification

After the last annual calculations of your fiscal activity, we have determined that you 
are eligible to receive a tax refund of 998.60 GBP. Please submit the tax refund 
request and update your account..

Click Here to submit your tax refund request

Best Regards
HM Revenue & Customs

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
CAN YOU HANDLE THIS PROJECT?‏
From:	 MR. KOMEN UYOYO. (kemon2020@yahoo.co.jp)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Sunday, May 09, 2010 6 :59: 33 AM
To:	. (.)
CAN YOU HANDLE THIS PROJECT?

FROM: KOMEN UYOYO

Dear Friend,

I have a proposal for you, this however is not mandatory nor will I in any manner compel you to honour the content against your will. I am Komen Uyoyo, I work with a bank (one of the leading banks in Africa). Here in this bank exists a dormant account for the past 8 years which belongs to an American national who is now late, Mr. John Cuthbertson, who died on Alaska Airlines on Alaska Airline Flight 261 in January 31, 2000.

When I discovered that there had been no deposits or withdrawals from this account for this long period, I decided to carry out a system investigation and discovered that none of the family members nor relations of the late person is aware of this account. Now I want an account overseas where the bank will transfer this fund.

Thereafter, I will destroy all related documents to this account. It is a careful network and for the past eleven months I have worked out everything to ensure a hitch-free operation. The amount plus all the accumulated interest is US$15,500,000.00 (Fifteen million, Five hundred thousand US Dollars only).
Now my questions are: -

1. Can you handle this project?
2. Can I give you this trust?
3. What will be your commission if you can facilitate the movement of this fund to your account?

Consider these and get back to me as soon as possible with your full names, private telephone and fax numbers, corresponding postal address, etc. 

Finally, it is my humble request that the information as contained herein be accorded with every confidentiality and the necessary secrecy it deserves I expect your urgent response to this request, if you have any further question you can give me a call on my private telephone number.

Yours Sincerely,
Komen Uyoyo.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Confirm Your Winning Number‏
From:	 BRITISH CANADIAN LOTTERY (sthlimk@eircom.net)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Sunday, May 09, 2010 6 :51: 43 AM
To:	
Ref No: IMP/73253CA/2010
Batch No: 642376/CA/2010


BRITISH CANADIAN LOTTERY 2010 NEW YEAR PROMOTION.

The Canadian Government in collaboration with the British Government and the World Gaming Board are the sponsors of this online email lottery for compensation and grant for both past lottery winners and the entire world public for purpose of Infrastructural development as an online compensation for all internet users.

We happily announce to you the draw of the Special Global 2010 New Year Promotional Draw held on the Friday 7TH May 2010 in Manchester in the United Kingdom and Ontario Canada. Your e-mail address attached to REF No; IMP/73253CA/2010, with Batch No: 642376/CA/2010 drew the Winning No: 03 06 10 14 19 25 33 01 Bonus No: 01 for Lotto Max Lotto under the choice of the lottery in the 1st category of bi-weekly six.

All participants were selected randomly from World Wide Web site through computer draws system and extracted from over 10,000,000 companies and personal e-mails. So your email is your online automatic ticket that qualified you for this draw.You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of 1,263,584.00 GBP (One Million Two Hundred and Sixtythree Thousand,Five Hundred and Eighty four Pounds Sterling) In view of this, your 1,263,584.00 GBP (One Million Two Hundred and Sixtythree Thousand,Five Hundred and Eighty four Pounds Sterling) would be released to you by following the directives of the DPD Express Parcel Delivery. Our London-UK Courier will immediately commence the process to facilitate the release of your Cheque as soon as you contact their office. So you are required to forward the following details to our trusted Courier to help facilitate the processing of your claims: 

You are to contact the DPD Courier Delivery for payment with details below:

Contact Person: Mr. Thomson Scott.
Bank Name: DPD Express Parcel Delivery.
Email: info@dpdexpres.co.cc
Tel: +44-702-402-6687
+44-702-402-9663

FILL THE FORM BELOW:
1.FULL NAMES: ______________
2.ADDRESS : ______________
SEX: ______________
4.AGE: ______________
5.MARITAL STATUS:______________
6.OCCUPATION:______________
7.E-MAIL ADDRESS: ______________
8.TELEPHONE NUMBER:______________
9.BRIEF DESCRIPTION OF COMPANY/INDIVIDUAL
10.AMOUNT : ______________
12.Nationality: ______________
Remember, you must contact the (DPD Express Parcel Delivery), to claim your prize, send your reference and batch number and payment processing form to their email address info@dpdexprex.co.cc and call him to let him know that you have contacted him through email.

*Winners are advised to keep their winning details/information from the public to avoid fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending the prize claim by Winner.

You can also confirm your winning number and bonus numbers on our website http://www.canada.com/life/lotteries...y_results.html

Congratulation!!
Sincerely,
Rebecca Talks(Mrs.).
Lottery Controller General
Lotto Max Lottery.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Your Internet Banking logon information is valuable to fraudsters‏
From:	 Hsbc Bank Uk (e-banking@hsbc.co.uk)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Saturday, May 08, 2010 2:39:31 PM
To:	




Dear Customers,

Your Internet Banking logon information is valuable to fraudsters, and they're always looking for new ways to get hold of it.


Access to your online services has been limited due to miss-match of Some information on your online access details.


Click the Log on button to secure your membership details.



The Internet Banking Team at HSBC

Chris Pitt
Head of Customer Communications
HSBC Bank plc








	 � HSBC Bank plc 2009. All rights reserved.	 Important Notes	 Privacy Statement	



Please do not reply to this email - use the contact points on the HSBC Bank web site to contact us. http://www.hsbc.co.uk 


HSBC Bank plc Registered Office: 8 Canada Square, London E14 5HQ. Registered in England - Number 14259.

Authorised and regulated by the Financial Services Authority.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Hello My Dear,‏
From:	 Miss Blessing (missblessing@sify.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Saturday, May 08, 2010 2:19:01 PM
To:	
Hello My Dear,
       I am writing this mail to you with tears and sorrow from my heart.With due respect trust and humanity, i appeal to you to exercise a little patience and read through my letter i feel quite safe dealing with you in this important business having gone through your remarkable profile, honestly i am writing this email to you with pains, tears and sorrow from my heart, i will really like to have a good relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you, i decided to contact you due to the urgency of my situation,My name is Miss. Blessing Kipkalya Kones, 23yrs old female and I held from Kenya in West Africa. 

My father was the former Kenyan road Minister. He and Assistant Minister of Home Affairs Lorna Laboso had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Kericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya. The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10th, June,2008. You can read more about the crash through the below 

site:http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/af...ash/index.html 

After the burial of my father, my stepmother and uncle conspired and sold my father's property to an italian Expertrate which the shared the money among themselves and live nothing for me. One faithful morning, I opened my father's briefcase and found out the documents which he have deposited huge amount of money in one bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin. I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money for a better life so that I can take care of myself and start a new life, on my arrival, the Bank Director whom I met in person told me that my father's instuction to the bank is that the money would only be release to me when I am married or present a trustee who will help me and invest the money overseas. I am in search of an honest and reliable person who will help me and stand as my trustee so that I will present him to the Bank for transfer of the money to his bank account overseas. I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray my trust. 

But rather take me as your own sister. Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well I will say that my mind convinc ed me that you may be the true person to help me. Moreso, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my stepmother have threaten to assinate me. The amount is( $5.8 USD )Million United State Dollars, and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso on my arrival, 

You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country. However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies. It is my intention to compensate you with 20% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment. As soon as I receive your positive response showing your interest I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. 

Am waiting your urgent and positive response. Please do keep this only to your self for now untill the bank will transfer the fund. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am affraid of my weaked stepmother who has threatened to kill me and have the money alone ,I thank God Today that am out from my country (KENYA) but now In (Burkina Faso) where my father deposited these money with my name as the next of Kin.I have the documents for the claims.

Yours Sincerely, 
Miss Blessing Kipkalya Kones.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Mr. Nathan Bostock‏
From:	 Abbey Bank Plc Nig (Info.abbeybankplc.com@[208.104.207.222])
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Saturday, May 08, 2010 2:16:41 PM
To:	
Dear Beneficiary,


It is with gladness, i write you this message, to congratulate you on the successful release of the sum of $25 Million USD to you, Credited to Online Bank ATM Card account that was set up for
you in our bank the Abbey Bank Plc.

Below is your login details;

User ID: 773634528
Password: 3we63sd47

The Metropolitan Courier is unable to complete the Delivery of your ATM Card with the details we received from IMF, So we require some more information in order to complete this transfer.

Your Full Names:_____________
Contact Address:_____________
Mobile Phone:_____________Home Phone:_____________Fax:_____________
Occupation:_____________
Marital Status:_____________Age:_____________

In order to resolve this problem, Please email us immediately. As soon as this information is received.

Thank you as we anticipate your prompt response
.
Email: Mrnathanbostock@discuz.org
Yours Faithfully,
Mr. Nathan Bostock

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
REPLY ME IMMEDIATELY,‏
From:	 Mr.Paul Lawson (paullawson205@gmail.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Saturday, May 08, 2010 2:00:42 PM
To:	


FOR YOUR KIND ATTENTION.

COULD YOU PLEASE CONSIDER TO HELP ME TO RELOCATE THIS SUM OF TEN
MILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS (US$10.5M) TO YOUR
COUNTRY FOR ESTABLISHING AN INDUSTRY IN YOUR COUNTRY.

THIS FUND WAS DEPOSITED IN OUR BANK BY MR PAUL LOUIS HALLEY FROM FRANCE WHO DIED IN A PLANE CRASH IN 2003 TBM 700 AIRCRAFT ON 6 DECEMBER WITH HIS WIFE AND THE WHOLECREW ON BOARD.

WITHOUT A (HEIR) HENCE THE MONEY IS FLOATING AND IF I DO NOT REMIT THIS MONEY OUT URGENTLY IT WILL BE FORFEITED FOR NOTHING AND THE BIG GUNS AT THE HERMS OF ADMINISTRATION AT THE BANK WILL SHARE THIS FUND AMOUNGST THEMSELVES AS IT HAS BEEN DONE IF NO TRACE OF HEIR TO SUCH FUND IS FOUND.

WE HAVE TRIED TO CONTACT HIS FAMILY TO COME FORWARD FOR CLAIMS BUT COULD NOT SUCCEED. 

CLICKHERE(http://newswww.bbc.net.uk/2/hi/uk_ne...re/4537663.stm ) 

I WILL GIVE YOU ALL VITAL INFORMATION CONCERNING THE FRANCE CITIZEN AND THE $10.5M IN OUR CUSTODY SO THAT YOU WILL CONTACT MY BANK FOR THEM TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEXT OF KIN TO THE DECEASED PERSON.

YOU WILL HAVE TO ESTABLISH CONTACT WITH THE BANK WHILE I WILL GUIDE YOU ON THE STEPS TO FOLLOW TILL THE TRANSFER OF THIS FUND REACHES TO YOU AND YOUR ACCOUNT.

AS ONE OF THE BANK DIRECTORS,I WILL PLAY A ROLE TO MAKE SURE THAT THE FUND IS RELEASED TO YOU.

THIS IS A LEGITIMATE TRANSACTION AND YOU WILL BE COMPENSATED WITH 40% FOR YOUR ASSISTANCE FOR PRESENTING YOURSELVE AS THE NEXT OF KIN AND ACCOUNT TO RECEIVE THIS FUND IN YOUR COUNTRY.

IF YOU ARE INTERESTED PLEASE WRITE BACK FOR MORE CLEARIFICATION WITH YOUR INFORMATIONS AS REQUESTED BELOW BECAUSE ON RECEIPT OF YOUR INFORMATIONS.

I WILL KNOW THAT ACTUALLY YOU ARE READY TO BE MY PARTNER AND THEN I WILL HAVE TO SEND TO YOU A DRAFT APPLICATION FORM WHICH YOU ARE TO FILL AND APPLY FOR THE RELEASE OF THE FUND TO YOUR ACCOUNT IN YOUR DESIRED COUNTRY.

THE REQUESTED INFORMATIONS BELOW.
==================================

1.FULL NAME..........................
2.TELEPHONE NUMBERS/MOBILE/FAX.......................
3.YOUR AGE..............................
4.YOUR SEX................................
5.YOUR OCCUPATION........................
6.YOUR COUNTRY AND CITY.....................
7.YOUR HOME ADDRESS........................
8.MARITAL STATUS............................. 



MR. PAUL LAWSON .

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
TREAT AS URGENT/REPLY IMMEDIATELY‏
From:	 Haji Uga (dr.hajiuga01@voila.fr)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Saturday, May 08, 2010 11:03:08 AM
To:	. (.)
From the Desk of Dr. haji uga 
Manager Bill and Exchange Dept 
African Development Bank (ADB) 
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. 

Sir, 
I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise. I am the bill and Exchange manager in African Development Bank .I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to Repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families.

I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of $18.5 million Immediately to your account. The money has been dormant for years in our Bank here without any body coming for it. 
I want to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer the owner Of the account who died a long with his supposed next of kin in an air Crash since July 2000. 
I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasury as an abandoned fund. 
So this is the reason why i contacted you, so that the bank can release the money to you as the nearest person to the deceased customer. 
Please i will like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete if you are not interested.

Upon receipt of your reply, I will send you full details on how the Business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the Above mentioned sum. Acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by furnishing me with the following: 

1. Your Full Names and Address.
2. Direct Telephone and Fax numbers 
Please reply in my private email address (dr.hajiuga01@voila.fr) or ( dr.hajiuga01@gmail.com) for security and confidential reasons. 

Dr. haji uga
African Development Bank, 
Burkina Faso West Africa.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
TREAT AS URGENT/REPLY IMMEDIATELY‏
From:	 Haji Uga (dr.hajiuga01@voila.fr)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Saturday, May 08, 2010 11:03:08 AM
To:	. (.)
From the Desk of Dr. haji uga 
Manager Bill and Exchange Dept 
African Development Bank (ADB) 
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. 

Sir, 
I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise. I am the bill and Exchange manager in African Development Bank .I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to Repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families.

I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of $18.5 million Immediately to your account. The money has been dormant for years in our Bank here without any body coming for it. 
I want to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer the owner Of the account who died a long with his supposed next of kin in an air Crash since July 2000. 
I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasury as an abandoned fund. 
So this is the reason why i contacted you, so that the bank can release the money to you as the nearest person to the deceased customer. 
Please i will like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete if you are not interested.

Upon receipt of your reply, I will send you full details on how the Business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the Above mentioned sum. Acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by furnishing me with the following: 

1. Your Full Names and Address.
2. Direct Telephone and Fax numbers 
Please reply in my private email address (dr.hajiuga01@voila.fr) or ( dr.hajiuga01@gmail.com) for security and confidential reasons. 

Dr. haji uga
African Development Bank, 
Burkina Faso West Africa.

----------


## om faisal

TREAT AS URGENT/REPLY IMMEDIATELY‏
From:	 Haji Uga (dr.hajiuga01@voila.fr)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Saturday, May 08, 2010 11:03:08 AM
To:	. (.)
From the Desk of Dr. haji uga 
Manager Bill and Exchange Dept 
African Development Bank (ADB) 
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. 

Sir, 
I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise. I am the bill and Exchange manager in African Development Bank .I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to Repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families.

I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of $18.5 million Immediately to your account. The money has been dormant for years in our Bank here without any body coming for it. 
I want to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer the owner Of the account who died a long with his supposed next of kin in an air Crash since July 2000. 
I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasury as an abandoned fund. 
So this is the reason why i contacted you, so that the bank can release the money to you as the nearest person to the deceased customer. 
Please i will like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete if you are not interested.

Upon receipt of your reply, I will send you full details on how the Business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the Above mentioned sum. Acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by furnishing me with the following: 

1. Your Full Names and Address.
2. Direct Telephone and Fax numbers 
Please reply in my private email address (dr.hajiuga01@voila.fr) or ( dr.hajiuga01@gmail.com) for security and confidential reasons. 

Dr. haji uga
African Development Bank, 
Burkina Faso West Africa.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Your Halifax Account Review Department‏
From:	 Halfax (help.desk@halifaxsecure.net)
This message may be a phishing scam. Learn more
Sent:	Saturday, May 08, 2010 10:40:48 AM
To:	
















Halifax Security Center	

Account Status Notification

We are contacting you to Inform you that our Account Review Team identified some unusual Information in your account. In accordance with Halifax plc User Agreement and to ensure that your account has not been accessed from fraudulent locations, access to your account has been limited. Your account access will remain limited until this issue has been resolved please Click My Account Activity to continue:

My Account Activity

Regards
Account Review Department

We thank you for your prompt attention to this matter. Please understand that this is a security measure intended to help protect you and your account. We apologize for any inconvenience.
Halifax.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
WESTERN UNION COMPANY......NOTIFICATION‏
From:	 WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER (western.union37@btinternet.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Saturday, May 08, 2010 8:21:19 AM
To:	

Send Money Worldwide

Dear Sir/Madam,

There is an issue with the WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER COMPANY, in the amount of two point seven million dollars ($2,700,000.00 USD) directed in cash credited to file KTU/POX/FAX/KADREF-539/04, at the owner of this email address.

The International Monetary Fund contacted us for your compensation a couple of hours ago due to your allocated security code.They said that they choose to send it to an email address instead of a name. We are unable to complete a transfer directed at an email address,so we require some more information in order to complete this transfer.

FULL NAME:
FULL CONTACT ADDRESS:
OCCUPATION:
 AGE:
NATIONALITY:
MOBILE PHONE NUMBER:
In order to resolve this problem, please email us immediately.

As soon as this information is received,and you have complied with the requirements of payment of the western union charges, payment will be made to your nominated bank account or at the counter directly from The Western Union Transferring Bank.

When emailing,please use reference number 250-147 for our mutual convenience.

THE MANAGEMENT OF WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER OFFICE

Sincerely,
Mrs Angel Patricia
Western Union Payments

As we focus on making a difference in people's lives, people focus on Western Union and acknowledge the possibilities we offer to those we serve

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Dear friend,‏
From:	 said (drsaid_naguib01@live.fr)
This message may be dangerous. Learn more
Sent:	Saturday, May 08, 2010 7:24:02 AM
To:	
Dear friend,
I want to transfer ($2,500.000.00) Two million Five hundred thousand United States Dollars to overseas account. 

Your assistance as a foreigner is necessary because the management of the bank will welcome any foreigner who has correct information to this account which I will give to you immediately, if you are interested to do this business with me please reply with the assurance, include your private telephone and fax numbers as it is necessary to facilitate an easy communication in this transaction. 

As soon as you reply, I will let you know the next step to follow in order to finalize this transaction immediately. I expect your urgent communication. 

Upon your response and strong assurance that you will not let me down once the fund goes into your account. 

I will let you know the origin of the fund and the transfer procedures without delay
Yours sincerely
mr said

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
FROM MRS. SUSAN SHABANGU‏
From:	 Ms. Susan Shabangu (susan.shabsagov@googlemail.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 06, 2010 10:07:56 AM
To:	
	1 attachment
FROM MS S...pdf (72.5 KB)


FROM MRS. SUSAN SHABANGU 
Minister of Mining, 
South Africa. 
TEL: +27-83-856-883
Email: susan.sshabsagov@live.com


Hello ,

I am MRS. Susan Shabangu, Widow, a mother of three children and the Minister of Mining from 11th May 2009 under the auspices of the new President of South Africa Mr. JACOB ZUMA.

You can view my profile at the Government website www.gov.za click on, Contact Information, then click Ministries, and click on Mining, click on my name Ms Susan Shabangu and read about me.

I want you to stand as a beneficiary of my 30.5million dollars.
I offer you 20% of the principal sum.
You Reserve the rights to decline the offer if not found comfortable. PLEASE DO NOT CALL ON THE OFFICE LINE, BECAUSE OF THE SENSITIVITY OF THIS TRANSACTION EXCEPT OF THE ABOVE DIRECT LINE.


Thanks for your anticipated co-operation and my regards to your family.


Yours Faithfully,

MRS. Susan Shabangu
Minister of Mining
Republic Of South Africa

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
PLEASE REPLY NEEDED‏
From:	 wamba haruna (wambaharuna@gmail.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 06, 2010 12:38:19 AM
To:	


Good Day!!!!
   I am MR WAMBA HARUNA, the bill and exchange manager at the foreign remittance department of (BOA)   BANK of AFRICA OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO.I got your contact from the internet, while searching for a honest and trust worthy person who will assist me to implement this transfer. I discovered the sum of $11.5 MILLIONS US DOLLAR) belonging to a deceased customer of this bank.

The fund has been lying in a dormant account without anybody coming to put claim over the money since the account owner late Mr Salla khatif from Lebanon , who was involved in the December 25th 2003 Benin plane crash. 

The fund is now ready for transfer to a foreign account whose owner will be portrayed as the beneficiary and next of kin to the deceased customer of the bank.

Should you be interested, so we can commence all arrangements and I Will give you more information on how we would handle this project. Please treat this business with utmost confidentiality and send me the Following information's bellow;  

(1) Full names:
(2) Private phone number:
(3) Current residential address:
(4) Occupation:
(5) Age and Sex:

Best Regards,
WAMBA HARUNA.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
ATTENTION VOTRE COMPTE WINDOWS LIVE RISQUE DE SE FERMER !!!‏‏
From:	 INBOX INTERNET (inbox_internet@btinternet.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 05, 2010 7 :33: 16 PM
To:	
	1 attachment
Windows L...jpg (149.7 KB)
CONFIRM YOUR WINDOWS LIVE ACCOUNT SERVICES. VERIFY YOUR FREE HOTMAIL ACCOUNT NOW !!!

Merci pour le retour à la Hotmail.
Ce courrier électronique est de notre service clientèle. Nous envoyons ce mail à tous les utilisateurs de compte Hotmail pour mesure la sécurité. Nous avons des embouteillages dus à l'enregistrement de l'anonymat pour les comptes Hotmail, Nous sommes donc à la fermeture de certains comptes Hotmail et que votre compte a été parmi ceux qui seront supprimés. Nous envoyons ce message afin que vous puissiez vérifier et nous faire savoir si vous êtes toujours intéressés par l'utilisation de ce compte. Si vous êtes toujours intéressé, S'il vous plaît confirmez votre compte en remplissant l'espace qui suit. Votre nom d'utilisateur, mot de passe, date de naissance et votre pays ; ces informations sont nécessaires pour vérifier votre compte. Cela fait partie de nos capacités.
En raison de la congestion dans tous les Hotmail users et suppression de tous les comptes  Hotmail, Hotmail sera obligé de fermer tous les comptes , vous devrez confirmer votre e-mail en remplissant vos informations de connexion ci-dessous après avoir cliqué sur le bouton de réponse, ou votre compte sera suspendu dans les 24 heures pour des raisons de sécurité.                                                                   Nom: .............................. .............................. .
Prénom :   .............................. .........................
Adresse hotmail:...................... ......................
Mot de passe .............................. ..................
Occupation: .............................. ......................
Pays : .............................. .............................. ..

Après avoir suivi les instructions de la fiche, votre compte ne sera pas interrompu et continuera comme d'habitude. Merci de votre attention à cette demande.

Attention! Tout utilisateur de Hotmail qui refuserait de mettre à jour son compte après deux semaines de la réception de cet avertissement perdra son compte en permanence.

Cordialement,
L'équipe de Windows Live Hotmail

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Dear Beloved:READ NOW‏
From:	 Imilda.Elkousy (Imilda.Elkousy1@aggies.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 05, 2010 6:36:15 PM
To:	
Dear Beloved,from Mrs.Imilda Elkousy,

I am Mrs.Imilda Elkousy a widow suffering from long time illness. I have some funds I inherited from my late husband,Adel Elkousy who died in an air crash on the 31st October 1999 in an Egyptian airline 990 with other passengers on board (http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/502503.stm).

I was a month pregnant when I received the sad news of his sudden death, but I lost the pregnancy because of the trauma and have vowed not to remarry. I dedicated my life to minor charity work, but because of the trauma of his death and my childlessness,I became ill of the Cervix Cancer with other sickness of been lonely for years. Since then, I have been in and out of the hospital under the intensive care of medical experts.

Believing God to see me through in the operation which the doctors are deciding upon because of my age and fear of medical complication due to the deteriorating state of my health , I have decided to give out the deposit which my late husband had left me and the ever hoped child.

The deposit is valued US$4,500.000.00 (Four million,five hundred thousand u.s dollars) and I am in need of a very honest and God fearing person that will use the fund for God's work to help the less privileged out there.

Please bear in mind that my concern is your personal commitment towards any project that you will embark upon to ensure that its benefit is well distributed among the less privileged in the immediate society.

I have mapped out $500.000.00 for your personal use in this work, while I pray that the rest will be used for the mission.
Please if you know that you will sincerely use the fund to fulfill this dream, kindly reply for further details with your information.

(1) Your full Name and address contact with telephone number (2) Nationality (3) Country of Residence (4) Occupation (5) Age / Sex (6)Marital Status.

Be blessed.

Mrs.Imilda Elkousy.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Email Ref No:VCard/699/33/2010‏
From:	 Visa Card Int./Msn UK (service-n@live.com)
This message may be dangerous. Learn more
Sent:	Wednesday, May 05, 2010 4:30:01 PM
To:	info@info.net
Attn:Winner
Winning No:VCard/877/798/2010
Email Ref No:VCard/699/33/2010
You have been awarded the sum of 500,000.00GBP, by the Visa Card Int./Msn UK
Promotion.You are advise to contact the Claims Administrator with the
below information's.
===================================
CONTACT CLAIMS ADMINISTRATOR
===================================
NAME: Mr. Charles Gibson
Email: fdcry@msn.com
Visa Card® /Msn® Promotion Department
Fill the below:
1. Full Names:_____________________ 2. Address:_____________________
3. Nationality:___________Sex:________ 4. Age:________Date of Birth:___________
5. Occupation:_____________________ 6. Cell Phone:___________Fax:___________
7. State of Origin:_________Country:_______
PROCEDURES / RIGHTS AND PRECAUTIONS.
Choose from payment options and Contact the Claims Administrator with all your claims requirements.
(i).Bank Transfer.
(ii).Delivery of Prepaid Visa card® Valued 500,000.00GBP by a registered Courier Company.

Secretary,
Mrs.Dora Lazmon

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Dear Winner................MAY WINNING DRAWS‏
From:	 FREE LOTTO COMPANY INC® (freelotto@freelotto.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 05, 2010 4:14:23 PM
To:	
THE FREE LOTTO COMPANY
UK HEAD OFFICE
SUITE 23-30, LION TOWERS
CENTRAL LONDON ENGLAND

www.freelotto.com

Dearest Winner,


We are pleased to announce to you the draw of the Free Lotto PRO GRAMME online Sweepstakes International Program held on 05/05/2010. Your name and e-mail address attached to ticket number: 56475600545 188 with Serial number 5368/05 drew the lucky number: 10 which subsequently won the LOTTO PLUS 1 prize. You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of 1,000,000 GB Pounds (One million GB Pounds) in cash credited to file KTU/9023118308/05 of Free Lotto.
All participants for the online version were selected randomly from the World Wide Web through a computer draw system and extracted from over 50,000,000 unions, associations, and corporate bodies that are listed online.This promotion takes place weekly.Please note that your lucky winning number falls within our American booklet representative office in America as indicated in your playcoupon. In view of this, your 1,000,000 GB Pounds would be released to you by any of our payment offices in Europe(UK).

To file for your claim contact:

To file for your claim contact:

Email: verificationdepartmentofclaim.k@gmail.com

Tel: +44 703 593 3829

Tel: +44 703 595 5139

Tel: +44 703 595 5954

Fax: +44 7005 938 556

1. Please quote your Reference number in all correspondence with the claims officer.

2. Winners must send their names:, address:, telephone number:

3. winners must send identification (international passport or drivers license) to claim officer to process immediate payment of their prize.

That way your Winnings Certificate and all other relevant documents/paperwork can be prepared for you. Note Remember, all winning must be claimed not later than 20/05/2010. After this date, all funds will be returned as unclaimed. Please note, in order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, remember to quote your reference number and batch number in all correspondence. Furthermore, should there be any change of address do inform us as soon as possible.

In order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, please endeavor to quote your Reference Number( LSUK/2031/8161/05) and Batch Number(R3/A312-59) in every correspondence with your agent.Furthermore, should there be any change in your address, do inform your claims agent as soon as possible.

For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning information confidential till your claims is processed and your money remitted to you in whatever manner you deem fit to claim your prize. This is part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program. Please be warned.

Good luck from me and members of staff of the Free Lotto Company.

Yours faithfully,
Robert Hughes

Online Co-ordinator for free lotto SWEEPSTAKES PRO GRAMME FREE LOTTO COMPANY

N.B. Anybody under the age of 16 cannot participate in this pro gramme and any breach of confidentiality on the part of the winners will result to disqualification.

Copyright © 1999-2010 The teams Lottery Inc.
All rights reserved. Terms of Service - Guideline

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
PLEASE I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY.‏
From:	 Dr John (dr_johngogo@yahoo.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 05, 2010 4 :06: 34 PM
To:	. (.)
PLEASE I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY.
FROM THE DESK OF: DR JOHN GOGO
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING SECTION, 
AFRICA DEVELOPMENT BANK (ADB), 
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO, 
WEST AFRICA.
Dear Friend,
How are you and your family? Guess it is well with you.
I am Dr.John Gogo, I work as the Foreign Operations Manager of our bank here in Burkina Faso, W. Africa. Although the world is a very small place and hard place to meet people with complete confidence, but as I have developed the trust on you, after a week fasting and praying i made up my mind to contact you for this confidential business transaction with hope that you will not disclose the secret of this great opportunity to another person. 

There is an unclaimed sum Thirteen Million Two Hundred Thousand United States Dollars (US$13,200,000) in my bank, and when went through the records, I discovered that this fund belong to one of our foreign customers who died years ago, and no beneficiaries or claiamants were stated concerning to claim this funds. Therefore, your request as a foreigner is necessary to apply for the claim so that our bank will release the fund smoothly into your reliable bank account as the beneficiary/Foreign Business Partner to the deceased.
This fund was meant for a short term investment in my country unfortunately the beneficiary died untimely. So, if you accept to assist me, I will place your name as the person who has the right to claim the fund which will enable our bank issue you fund investment document to avoid your government or any body to question the source of the fund during the process of the transfer.
Hence you will be interested to assist me get this fund transferred in your account, I will reward you with 40% of the total sum while 60% will be for me. If you are sure of your trust, integerity for safe-keeping this fund in your account, contact me with your full detailed information including your private telephone number (mobile) for me to guide you on the best legal way to tender an application to claim this fund successfully from our bank. Again My coming to your country once the money transferred , Me and you will exchange our photos, For you to know me in your country airport,
I am waiting for your urgent response.

Yours faithfully.
DR JOHN GOGO

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
BUSINNESS PROPOSAL‏
From:	 Musa Ibrahim (musa_ibrahim5@att.net)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 05, 2010 2:26:07 PM
To:	


Mr Musa Ibrahim 
The Holy Crescent Mosque 
82 Ago Palace Way, Okota - Isolo 
Lagos - Nigeria 
Phone - 234-8058851646 
Fax: 234-1-7597874. 
Email: musapc03@hutchcity.com

Assalamalaikum,


PERMISSION TO REMIT US $10 MILLION INTO YOUR COMPANY OR PRIVATE ACCOUNT.


It is my pleasure to write and inform you of a transaction involving the transfer of US $10,000,000.00 (ten million US dollars) only into a foreign account for safekeeping pending my arrival with my colleagues for the sharing with you as the account owner into which the money is remitted. I am an accountant with the Nigerian National Petroleum Corporation (NNPC), Lagos and this money originated from over-invoiced contract executed for the corporation some years back. This contract has long been completed by a foreign firm and the contractor duly paid. I now seek if you would permit the surplus to be remitted into your account.


As a matter of fact, we are top government officials and we cannot come out openly to claim this amount. This is why we are looking for a competent and honest company or individual abroad whose documents would be tendered by us here in Nigeria as one of the contractors that executed the project. However, I would wish to receive your personal assurance that you would not sit on the money when it goes into your account. More importantly, you keep confidential this transaction, in order not to tarnish the confidence repose in the officials involved in this transaction.


To effect this transfer, I therefore request the following: YOUR ACCOUNT NUMBER, THE NAME OF YOUR BANK WHERE THE MONEY WOULD BE TRANSFERRED INTO AND ALSO YOUR PRIVATE FAX AND TELEPHONE NUMBERS FOR QUICK COMMUNICATION. So far, after due consultations, you were strongly and reliably recommended to us although we have not met or entered into any kind of contract with you before as to know the extent of your honesty, but based on the recommendation, I personally want to believe that you are honest enough and would not sit on the money if finally got into your account. It is on this note that I consider it proper to write you asking for your permission and support to transfer this amount into your account.


You should not fear any risk because I have concluded arrangement to safe guard you in the transaction. This business is 100% risk free. Hence it requires high level of confidence and secrecy. Meanwhile this is the breakdown of the sharing modalities: (A). 10% WILL BE USED TO SETTLE TRANSFER CHARGES AND LEGAL PROTOCOLS. (B). 30% IS FOR USING YOUR ACCOUNT. (C). 60% OF IT WILL BE FOR US THE ORIGINATORS. Be informed that on completion of this business I will use part of my money to invest in your country under your care. Please note that the transfer operation will take seven to ten working days to be completed. Please contact me by the above mobile phone, e-mail or fax number. PHONE 234-8058851646, FAX23417597874. EMAIL:musapc03@hutchcity.com


Thanks 
Mr. Musa Ibrahim

----------


## om faisal

Vous êtes l’un de nos heureux gagnants‏
From:	 resultat_cocacola (resulta_cocacola@orange.fr)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 12, 2010 5:47:18 AM
To:	noreplaycoca@coca.co.uk
Bonjour,
Nous avons le plaisir de vous annoncez que vous êtes l'un des heureux gagnants de la Compagnie Coca-Cola  suite à sa semaine promotionnelle qu'à lieu à Manchester cette semaine. Les résultats ont été libérés et vous fait bénéficier de 100.000,00€. Nous vous recommandons de fournir au Cabinet Peter LEMAN les informations telles que : Nom - Prénom - Date de naissance - Profession - Téléphone - Ville - Pays par email à l'adresse de l'avocat :  peterlemam@hotmail.fr
Merci de vite faire diligen

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:	 Hector Jairo Correa Cardona (hjcorreac@unal.edu.co)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 11, 2010 12:44:29 PM
To:	
Character set:	 Learn more
Your E-mail Has Won £950.000.00 In Our  Mercedes Promo Send:
Name____
Address____
Country____

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:	 Hector Jairo Correa Cardona (hjcorreac@unal.edu.co)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 11, 2010 12:44:29 PM
To:	
Character set:	 Learn more
Your E-mail Has Won £950.000.00 In Our  Mercedes Promo Send:
Name____
Address____
Country____

----------


## om faisal

Honorable correspondant‏
From:	 LE RELAIS DE MONTIGNAC (soleil-or@wanadoo.fr)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 11, 2010 7:37:30 AM
To:	oeufsdorgagnant@tombola.bj


Honorable correspondant



Nous avons le plaisir de vous annoncer que votre email a été tiré au sort lors de la tombola organisée par  notre structure d'épargne et de crédit La Poule Aux Oeufs D'or, Le but premier de cette tombola  est la Publicité de notre structure  et l'Expansion de ses activités marketing et commerciales vers d'autres pays .



Pour cette tombola organisée les prix sont les suivants :



- 1er Prix :Une Villa duplex tout Equipée, d’une valeur de 200.000 euros

2è Prix : La Somme de 150.000 Euro et une voiture 407 Peugeot offert par CFAO

3è Prix : La somme de 60.000 euros



A l'issu donc du tirage au sort de cette Tombola, Votre Adresse Email a été Tirée, et Attachée a ce code gagnant : BEN 1800

Ce Code gagnant fait de vous l'heureux bénéficiaire du 3eme prix représentant le somme de 60.000 euros.



Soyez rassuré qu’il ne s'agit pas d'une  plaisanterie, ni d'une  tentative de tromperie , Pour avoir les informations complémentaires et connaître les conditions de retrait de votre gain, nous vous recommandons de prendre contact de toute urgence avec l'avocat qui a la supervisé la tombola : 



                  Cabinet d’études juridiques du Maître PATRICK KEREKOU

             Email: maitrekerekou@hotmail.fr , Avocat au barreau de Cotonou 

                                     Ministère de La Justice Béninoise



Essayez  de lui envoyer  votre nom et prénom, code gagnant, contacts téléphonique, profession, le tout a son adresse Email: maitrekerekou@hotmail.fr



Nous vous recommandons la discrétion et ne divulguez pas votre code gagnant de façon à nous éviter des situations avec plusieurs gagnants ayant le même Code.

Notre Institution vous adresse ses vives félicitations pour ce gain.





Mme Louise ABEKOU

Service Commercial & Marketing

" La Poule Aux Oeufs D'or "structure d'épargne

Rue du Gouverneur Bayol, Avenue 117

BP:120 République du bénin

----------


## om faisal

Bonjour,‏
From:	 mariedolph@sfr.fr
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Saturday, May 08, 2010 1 :10: 10 PM
To:	



Bonjour,
Je m'excuse pour cette intrusion, je me nomme MARIE DOLPH je suis française résident a Londre . J'ai dû vous contacter de cette sorte parce que je souhaite faire une chose très importante. Je souffre d'un cancer du cerveau qui est en phase terminale, mon médecin vient de m'informer que mes jours sont comptés du fait de mon état de santé est dégradé. Je suis veuve et je n'ai pas d'enfant.

J'envisage de faire une donation de tous mes biens.J'ai en ce moment dans mon compte personnel compte bloqué, la somme de €1 Millions euros (un millions d’euros) que j'avais garder pour un projet. Je serai grée de vous donner cet argent qui pourra vous aider dans vos projet, je vous prie d'accepter cela car c'est un don que je vous fait et cela sans rien demander en retour.

Veuillez me contactez dès que possible si vous êtes d'accord pour mon offre.
Mme MARIE DOLPH 
voici mon Email personnel: marie.dolph@live.fr (répondez moi s'il vous plait a ce mail)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Your email has won 985,950.00 Euro‏
From:	 Loteria Nacional (info@loterianacional.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Friday, May 14, 2010 1:29:38 PM
To:	
Attn:Beneficiary,

We happily announce to you the draw of the Loteria Nacional Special Global 2010 Promotional Draw
held in Madrid Spain.Your e-mail address attached to REF No; ESP/62934LN/2010, with
Batch No: CH 200 drew the Winning No: 02 10 16 18 27 41, Bonus No: 28
for LN-49 Lotto under the choice of the lottery in the 1st category.

All participants were selected randomly from World Wide Web site through
computer draws system and extracted from over 10,000,000 companies and personal
e-mails. So your email is your online automatic ticket that qualified you for
this draw. You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of
985,950.00 Euros (nine hundred and eighty five thousand nine hundred and fifty euros)

In view of this, your total fund (nine hundred and eighty five thousand nine hundred and fifty euros) would be
released to you by following the directives of our Madrid payment officer.
He will immediately commence the processing of your payment to facilitate the
release of your funds as soon as you contact him. Therefore, you are required to
forward the following details to him to help facilitate the processing of your
claims.


CONTACT PERSON: Dr. Henry Gomez
TEL: +34 645 071 275
EMAIL:realexchange@aim.com

Best Regards

Maria Lopez

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content
MESSAGE URGENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!‏
From:	 kathy (kathy@mecanico.com.br)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Friday, May 14, 2010 7:40:59 AM
To:	kathydevernard@gmail.com


Bonjour bien aimé.
Je suis Mme Kathy Devernard, né le 18 janvier 1946. Je souffre d’un cancer
de la prostate qui est en phase terminale, c'est à dire que je suis condamné à
une mort certaine.
Mon médecin traitant vient de m’informer que mes jours sont comptés du fait
de mon état de santé dégradé.


Ma situation matrimoniale est telle que je n’ai ni femme et encore moins des
enfants à qui je pourrais léguer mon héritage.
C’est pour cela que je voudrais de façon gracieuse, et dans le souci d’aider
les démunis, vous léguer mon héritage s’élevant à une valeur de 5 millions
d'Euros afin que vous puissiez vous en servir pour aider les pauvres, les sans-
abris, les démunis.


Je voudrais que vous me communiquiez les informations suivantes :
1 - votre nom complet
2 - votre adresse exacte
3 - votre numéro de téléphone direct et, si possible, votre numéro de fax. Je
compte sur votre bonne volonté et surtout le bon usage de ces fonds pour votre
œuvre.


DIEU vous bénisse.
Mme kathy devernard
BN / email personnel : kathydevernard@gmai

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Dear Customer !!!‏
From:	 FedEx Online Team Management. (fedex.service@[24.91.183.5])
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Friday, May 14, 2010 5:43:44 AM
To:	
Dear Customer !!!



We have been waiting for you to contact us for your Confirmed Package that is registered with us for shipping to your residential location.We thought that the sender gave you our contact details and that you would have contacted us by now.we would also let you know that a letter is also attached to your package.However, we cannot quote its content to you via E-mail for privacy reasons.



We understand that the content of your package itself is a Bank Draft worth $800,000.00 USD,in FedEx we do not ship money in CASH or in CHEQUES but in Bank Drafts only.


The package is registered with us for mailing by your colleague, and your colleague explained that he is from the United States but he is in Nigeria for a three (3) month Surveying Project. for he is working with a consulting firm in Nigeria West Africa. We are sending you this E-mail because your package is been registered on a Special Order. What you have to do now, is to contact our Delivery Department for the immediate dispatch of your package to your residential address. Note that as soon as our Delivery Team confirms your information, it will only take us one working day (24 hours) for your package to arrive at its designated destination.For your information, the VAT & Shipping charges as well as Insurance fees have been paid by your colleague before your package was registered.



Note that the payment that is made on the Insurance, Premium & Clearance Certificates, are to certify that the Bank Draft is not a Drug Affiliated Fund (DAF) neither is it funds to sponsor Terrorism in your country. This will help you avoid any form of query from the



Monetary Authority of your country.However, you will have to pay a sum of $105 US Dollars to the FedEx Delivery Department for the Security Keeping Fee of the FedEx company as stated in our privacy terms & condition page. Also be informed that your colleague wished to pay for the Security Keeping charges, but we do not accept such payments considering the facts that all items & packages registered with us has a time limitation and we cannot accept payment not knowing when you will be picking up the package or even respond to us.So we cannot take the risk to have accepted such payment incase of any possible demurrage.



Kindly note that your colleague did not leave us with any further information.We hope that you send your response to us as soon as possible because if you fail to respond until the expiry date of the foremost package, we may refer the package to the British Commission for Welfare as the package those not have a return address.



Kindly contact the delivery department (FedEx Delivery Post) with the
details given below:
FedEx Delivery Post
Contact Person: Mr. David Moore
fedexdelivery.service@discuz.org
Kindly complete the below form and send it to the email address given above.
This is mandatory to reconfirm your Postal address and telephone numbers.


FULL NAMES:
TELEPHONE:
POSTAL ADDRESS:
CITY:
STATE:
AGE
MARITAL STATUS:
COUNTRY:
OCCUPATION:


Kindly complete the above form and submit it to the delivery manager
on: fedexdelivery.service@discuz.org



As soon as your details are received, our delivery team will give you the necessary payment procedure so that you can effect the payment for the Security Keeping Fees. As soon as they confirm your payment receipt of $105 US Dollars. They will not hesitate to dispatch your package as well as the attached letter to your residence. which usually takes 24 hours being an over night delivery service.



Note: that we were not instructed to email you, but due to the high priority of your package we had to inform you as your sender did not leave us with his phone number because he stated that he just arrived Nigeria and he has not gotten a phone yet. We personally sealed your Bank Draft and we found your email contact in the attached letter as the recipient of the foremost package. Ensure to contact the delivery department with the email address given above and ensure to fill the above form as well to enable a successful reconfirmation.


Yours Faithfully,
Mr James Wellington.
FedEx Online Team Management.
All rights reserved. ╘ 1995-2010
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This E-mail is only for the above addressees. It may contain
confidential or Privileged information. If you are not an addressee you must not copy, distribute, disclose or use any of the information in it or any attachments.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FEDEX INTL>>>LICENCE OF FEDERAL EXPRESS CO-OPERATION.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Dear Fund Beneficiary,‏
From:	 DELIVERY UNIT, (reconfirmation6617@att.net)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 13, 2010 10:21:31 PM
To:	
UNITED NATIONS OFFICE OF INTERNATIONAL OVERSIGHT SERVICES
Internal Audit, Monitoring,Consulting And Investigations Division.


Dear Fund Beneficiary,

This is to officially inform you that United Nation in conjunction with
the Federal Republic of Nigeria has Approved your compensation
Inheritance Over due fund payment of USD$1.8 000.000 USD for scam and Non-Scam  Victims which has been accredited with your favor in the on going world compensation pro gramme Please view our website publication below .

http://en.sourcews.com/united-nation...ion-commission

Your Personal Identification Number is UN371/10/NIG . The ATM Compensation
Fund payment is valued at the sum of $1.8MILLION USD.

You are advice to contact the Governor Central Bank
Of Nigeria for Issuance of your ATM master Card.

MALLAM LAMIDO SANUSI
Contact Email:reconfirmationunit@gmail.com
Direct Mobile: +234 703 123 5004

FULL NAME:
DELIVERY ADDRESS:
PHONE NUMBER
COUNTRY:
OCCUPATION:
AGE:

Warning: You are strictly advised/warned to reply
only to this email alone: reconfirmationunit@gmail.com


Regards,
Senator David Mark
Senate President Of Nigeria
Chairman Debt/Compensation Committee

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Hello' This Message Is Respectfully Yours!,‏
From:	 Ridia Kipkalya (ridia.kipkalya@gmail.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 13, 2010 9 :20: 20 PM
To:	
Hello' This Message Is Respectfully Yours!,

        I am writing this mail to you with tears and sorrow from my heart. With due respect ,
trust and humanity, i appeal to you to exercise a little patience and read through my letter,  I wish to contact you personally for a long term business relationship and investment assistance in your Country so i feel quite safe dealing with you in this important business having gone through your remarkable profile, honestly i am writing this email to you with pains, tears and sorrow from my heart, i will really like to have a good relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you, i decided to contact you due to the urgency of my situation,My name is Miss.Ridia Kipkalyaa Kones, 23yrs old female and I held from Kenya in East Africa. My father was the former Kenyan road Minister. He and Assistant Minister of Home Affairs Lorna Laboso had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Kericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya. The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10th,
June,2008.

 You can read more about the crash through the below site:
http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/af...ash/index.html

After the burial of my father, my stepmother and uncle conspired and sold my father's property to an Italian Expertrate which the shared the money among themselves and live nothing for me.I am constrained to contact you because of the abuse I am receiving from my wicked stepmother and uncle. they planned to take away all my late father's treasury and properties from me since the unexpected death of my beloved Father. Meanwhile i wanted to escape to the USA but they hides away my international passport and other valuable travelling documents.Luckly hey did not discover where i kept my fathers File which contains important documents. So I decided to run to the refugee camp where i am presently seeking asylum under the United Nations High Commission for the Refugee here in Ouagadougou , Republic of Burkina Faso. One faithful morning, I opened my father's briefcase and found out the documents which he has deposited huge amount of money in 
bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin. I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money for a better life so that I can take care of myself and start a new life, on my arrival, the Bank Director whom I met in person told me that my father's instuction/will to the bank is that the money would only be release to me when I am married or present a trustee who will help me and invest the money overseas. I am in search of an honest and reliable person who will help me and stand as my trustee so that I will present him to the Bank for transfer of the money to his bank account overseas. I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray my trust. But rather take me as your own sister.
Although, you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well I will say that my mind convinced me that you may be the true person to help me. Moreso, My father of blessed memory deposited the sum of (US$5.800,000) Dollars in Bank with my name as the next of kin. However, I shall forward you with the necessary documents on confirmation of your acceptance to assist me for the transfer and statement of the fund in your country. As you will help me in an investment, and i will like to complete my studies, as i was in my 1year in the university when my belove father died. It is my intention to compensate you with 20% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment. As soon as I receive your positive response showing your interest I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above.I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely.


AWAITING YOUR URGENT AND POSITIVE RESPONSE . Please do keep this only to your self for now untill the bank will transfer the fund. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am afraid of my wicked stepmother who has threatened to kill me and have the money alone ,I thank God Today that am out from my country (KENYA) but now In (Burkina Faso) where my father deposited these money with my name asthe next of Kin.I have the documents for the claims.
Yours Sincerely

Ridia Kipkalya.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
CONGRATULATIONS!!! WINNER ONLINE (NL) LOTTERY.‏
From:	 ONLINE NL LOTTERY (nlol2010@mail.mn)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 13, 2010 5 :06: 31 PM
To:	
THE NETHERLANDS ONLINE LOTTERY
2010 LOTTO WINNERS OF 850,000.00 POUNDS
REF. NUMBER: NL/BC7765468/WW15
COUPON NUMBER: NT/847341/WOT
AWARD NUMBERS: NL 56/7766
EMAIL TICKET NUMBERS: EAASL-130877
BATCH NUMBERS: MC11/834/8PDH /EU
THE FILE REFERENCE NUMBERS: HL/5574/41/09/MICS
SERIAL NUMBERS: NLLO/006/NL46560

ELECTRONIC MAIL AWARD WINNING NOTIFICATION

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

THIS IS TO INFORM YOU THAT YOU HAVE BEEN SELECTED FOR A CASH PRIZE OF EIGHT HUNDRED AND FIFTY THOUSAND POUNDS (850,000.00) FROM INTERNATIONAL PROGRAM HELD ON SATURDAY THE 10TH OF APRIL 2010 IN THE NETHERLANDS.

YOU HAVE THEREFORE BEEN APPROVED TO CLAIM A TOTAL SUM OF 850,000 IN CASH CREDITED TO FILE EAAL/9080118308/04. PLEASE NOTE THAT YOUR LUCKY WINNING NUMBERS FALL WITHIN LONDON THE UNITED KINGDOM BOOKLET REPRESENTATIVE OFFICE IN LONDON AS INDICATED IN YOUR COUPON. IN VIEW OF THIS, YOUR 850,000 WOULD BE RELEASED TO YOU BY AN ACCREDITED COMMERCIAL BANK IN THE UNITED KINGDOM.

OUR AGENT IN LONDON WILL IMMEDIATELY COMMENCE THE PROCESS TO FACILITATE THE RELEASE OF YOUR FUNDS AS SOON AS YOU CONTACT THEIR OFFICE. TO FILE FOR YOUR CLAIM, PLEASE CONTACT OUR CORRESPONDING AGENT IN LONDON IMMEDIATELY YOU READ THIS MESSAGE SO THAT THE WILL GUIDE YOU ON HOW TO APPLY FOR YOUR CLAIM: -

FOR FURTHER INFORMATION AND HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE, CONTACT OUR CLAIMS DEPARTMENT:

MR. VAN DIRK:
CONTACT EMAIL: NLOL2010@SIFY.COM
PHONE NUMBER: +44-7005-9214-33

KINDLY FILL THE CLAIMS VERIFICATION/PROCESSING FORM BELOW EMAIL IT TO HIM!

FULL NAMES OF BENEFICIARY:
CONTACT ADDRESS:
CITY/STATE:
COUNTRY:
NATIONALITY:
SEX:
AGE:
MARITAL STATUS:
TEL NO:
FAX:
OCCUPATION:
AMOUNT WON:
REF. NUMBER:
COUPON NUMBER:

CONGRATULATIONS ONCE MORE FROM ALL MEMBERS AND STAFF OF THIS PROGRAM TO ALL THAT HAVE SUCCESSFULLY WON THIS LOTTERY AND THANK YOU FOR BEING PART OF OUR PROMOTIONAL LOTTERY PROGRAM.

SINCERELY,
WALTERS GERVAAS. A (JR)
CUSTOMER SERVICE: 680 NCA 859148
THE NETHERLANDS ONLINE LOTTERY
HTTP://WWW.LOTTO.NL/

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Unclaimed Cash Prize‏
From:	 Euromillions (euromillions@webmail.co.uk)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 13, 2010 4 :51: 34 PM
To:	
Ref: BWL/1002/096/WIN
Batch: 077/07/RE46


This message is as approved by the management of the Euromillions as regards lottery 
prize with reference number as above. Euromillions has approved a cash prize of 
£525,000.00 (Five hundred and twenty five thousand Pounds Sterling) each to 5 lucky 
winners which you are one of.You have earlier been contacted about this.

This is a final notice to you, that the prize sum is about to be filed as unclaimed and 
made available for a new winner, as it has remained unclaimed for the validity period 
of 60days.

You are to contact your claims agent, If you are still interested in claiming providing 
him with below stated information, for payment to be prepared.

Claims agent: Micheal Pierce
email: michealpierce443@hotmail.co.uk
Tel: +447031981654

INFORMATION TO SEND:

1. FULL NAMES:
2. AGE:
3. SEX:
4. MARITAL STATUS:
5. CONTACT ADDRESS:
6. TELEPHONE NUMBER(S):
7. OCCUPATION:
8.NATIONALITY:


Payment will be processed immediately you establish contact with him. 


Sincerely,

Meltem Kutay Izgoren
General Manager

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Unclaimed Cash Prize‏
From:	 Euromillions (euromillions@webmail.co.uk)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 13, 2010 4 :51: 34 PM
To:	
Ref: BWL/1002/096/WIN
Batch: 077/07/RE46


This message is as approved by the management of the Euromillions as regards lottery 
prize with reference number as above. Euromillions has approved a cash prize of 
£525,000.00 (Five hundred and twenty five thousand Pounds Sterling) each to 5 lucky 
winners which you are one of.You have earlier been contacted about this.

This is a final notice to you, that the prize sum is about to be filed as unclaimed and 
made available for a new winner, as it has remained unclaimed for the validity period 
of 60days.

You are to contact your claims agent, If you are still interested in claiming providing 
him with below stated information, for payment to be prepared.

Claims agent: Micheal Pierce
email: michealpierce443@hotmail.co.uk
Tel: +447031981654

INFORMATION TO SEND:

1. FULL NAMES:
2. AGE:
3. SEX:
4. MARITAL STATUS:
5. CONTACT ADDRESS:
6. TELEPHONE NUMBER(S):
7. OCCUPATION:
8.NATIONALITY:


Payment will be processed immediately you establish contact with him. 


Sincerely,

Meltem Kutay Izgoren
General Manager

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
From Mrs. Susan Wong‏
From:	 Mrs. Susan Wong (dovi.sampson@btinternet.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 13, 2010 1:16:03 PM
To:	


From Mrs. Susan Wong 
From China 
Dear in Christ, 
My greetings in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ how are you and your entire ministry? I hope you are doing well. I received your contact information from a Christian website. It is true that we just know each other for the first time, but I strongly believe that God has made it possible. 

Please, I want you to give this message your urgent attention and get back to me so that I can give you more information on this. It is by the grace of God that I received Christ, having known the truth; I had no choice than to do what is right and just in the sight of God and man. I thank God for His Mercies, grace and glory upon my life. Before I give you more information, let me officially introduce myself to you. My name is MRS. SUSAN WONG. I’m from the People’s Republic of China. I was married to the late MR. ZHOU WONG who worked with Chinese Embassy in Canada for nine years before he died in the year 2005. We were married for Sixteen years without a child. He finally came back to China to establish an export company after his retirement. He died after a brief illness that lasted for only four days. After his death, I could no longer manage the exporting company because of my critical health condition. 

Before his death we were both born again Christians and we loved God. Since after his death I decided not to remarry or get a child outside my matrimonial home which the Bible is against. When my late husband was alive, he deposited the total sum of US$4,600,000.00 (Four Million, Six Hundred Thousand United States Dollars) with the CREDIT UNION BANK OF CHINA here in China. 

The reason why I contacted you is because you are a Christian (servant of God) and I want to donate the money to you because of my health condition. Recently, my Doctor told me that I would not last for the next Eight months due to cancer problem. The one that disturbs me most is my stroke sickness. Having known my condition, I decided to donate this fund to a church, organization like yours or a Christian that will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein. I want a church or a Christian that will use this fund for orphanages, widows, charity organizations, NGO anywhere in the World in helping human race and propagating the word of God and to endeavour that the house of God is maintained and to promote the gospel. You can also use part of it to build hospital, schools and houses to rent out to the poor and homeless people at a cheaper cost. I want you to use the money to glorify the name of God. 

The Bible made us to understand that "Blessed is the hand that gives”. I took this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit this money and my husband relatives are not Christians and I don't want my husband's efforts to be used by unbelievers and misused. This is why I am taking this decision to donate the money to you because I know that you are a Christian. I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I want you to stand as my next of kin and co-beneficiary to receive the money. 

I know that I am going to be in the bosom of the Lord. Exodus 14 VS 14 says that "the lord will fight my case and I shall hold my peace". I want the money to be transferred to your account as soon as possible because of my health condition. When my late husband deposited the fund, he used my name as the next of kin. All I have to do is to sign an authorization letter in your name as my co-beneficiary and also instruct the bank to transfer the money to you. I will send you the Certificate of Deposit and my pictures when I hear from you. 

As soon as I receive your reply, I shall give you more details on how the money will be transferred to you.I want you to always put me in your daily prayer. My happiness is that I lived a life of a worthy Christian. I will send you more information when I receive your response. Let me hear from you urgently. 

Remain blessed in the Lord.Yours in Christ 
Mrs. Susan Wong 
From People’s Republic of China.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
YOUR REPLY IS NEEDED.‏
From:	 Mohammed Ali (araikgarang@msn.com)
This message may be dangerous. Learn more
Sent:	Thursday, May 13, 2010 12:38:14 PM
To:	
Dear friend,

As you read this, I do not want you to feel sorry
for me, because I believe everyone will die someday.
Mr. Mohammed Ali, a merchant in London, United Kingdom. I
have been diagnosed with esophageal cancer and have
been in the hospital for a very long time. It
has defied all forms of medical treatment, and right
now I have about few months to live, according to
the medical experts.

I have not particularly lived my life so well, as I
never really cared for anyone (not even myself) but
my business and wealth. Though I am very rich, I was
never generous, I was always hostile to people and
only focused on my business as that was the only
thing I cared for. But now I regret all this as I
now know that there is more to life than just wanting
to have or make all the money in the world.

I believe when God gives me a second chance to come
to this world I would live my life a different way
from how I have lived it till date. Now that God is
calling me, I have willed and shared most of my
properties and assets to my immediate and extended
family members,including few close friends.

I want God to be merciful to me and accept my soul,
so I have decided to give alms to charity
organizations, as I want this to be one of the last
good deeds I do on earth before Gods call. So far, I
have distributed money to some charity organizations
in the Pakistan, Algeria and Malaysia. Now that my health
has been deteriorated so badly, I cannot do this myself
anymore.

I once asked members of my family to close one of my
accounts and distribute the money which I have there
to charity organization in Saudi Arabia and U.A.E or any other 
arab country,they refused and kept the money to themselves.
Hence, I do not trust them anymore,as they seem not to be 
contended with what I have left for them.

The last of my money which no one knows of is the
huge cash deposit of Ten Million dollars united
states dollars ($10,000.000) that I have with a
finance and trust Company in Egypt. I would want
you to help me to collect this deposit on my behalf
and distribute it to charity organizations in your
country.

I would want you to keep 30% of the funds to
yourself and share the rest to charity organizations
in your country. Reply this email as soon as
possible even if you are not capable to handle this
transaction on my behalf. My regards and Love to you
and your family members.

God be with you,
Mohammed Ali

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Western union Notice!!!‏
From:	 INTERSWITCH ATM CARD AWARD (colmcilles.ias@eircom.net)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 13, 2010 12:04:00 PM
To:	

How are you today?

I write to inform you that we have already sent you 

USD5000.00 dollars through Western union as we have 

been given the mandate to transfer your full compensation 

payment of USD1.800,000.00 via western union by this 

government.

I called to give you the information through phone as internet 

hackers were many but i cannot reach you yesterday even 

this morning.So,I decided to email you the MTCN and sender 

name so that can pick up this USD5000.00 to enable us 

send another USD5000.00 by tomorrow as you knows we 

will be sending you only USD5000.00 per day.Please pick 

up this information and run to any western union in your 

country to pick up the USD5000.00 and send us email back 

to send you another payment tomorrow.

Manager Mrs.Stella Donald
Email:westerunion80@hotmail.com.hk

email me once you picked up this USD5000.00 today.

Here is the western union information to pick up the 

USD5000.00,

MTCN : 622 155 4897
Sender's Name:Steven Albert
Question: Honest
Answer:Trust
Amount: 5000.00USD

I am waiting for your email once you pick up USD5000.00,

Thanks
Mrs.Stella Donald

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Invest in your Team HIBVMUPPMX‏
From:	 Ahmed Koura (drahmedsabertraining@gmail.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 13, 2010 11 :27: 15 AM
To:	


Dear Business Partner,

Building and maintaining a successful team can greatly improve the productivity of any business regardless of size. Even the best groups can be improved.

It is easy to recognize the impact of poorly trained employees – wasted time, bad product, scrap, delays, injuries, accidents and stressed co-workers. Wouldn’t it be wonderful if there was a simple solution to address all of these issues? There is – employee training.

Investing time, effort and money in team training will bring so many benefits to your business, some of them are:

Improved Quality of Work

Better Team Performance

Increased Productivity

Increased Sales

Increased Customer Retention

Increased Employee Morale & Retention

 Dr. Ahmed Saber is a professional trainer, awesome consultant and multilingual consultant regionally and internationally with 10s of written books and articles. He can help your business through his intensive training services and topics covering various areas, some of them are:

Team Building & Team Dysfunction

Customer Service & Customer Service Operations

New Media & Latest Marketing & E-Marketing Practices

Managerial Skills Improvement and Coaching

Soft Skills Development

Strategic Marketing & Marketing Information Systems (MIS)

Marketing Intelligence

Corporate Identity and Culture
... and much more

I invite you to visit Dr. Saber's training portal at: www.ahmedsabertraining.com - browsing various training programs and services offered by him.

I would be more than happy to receive your requests, queries and E-Mail messages at: akoura@ahmedsabertraining.com. Feel free to call me on: +2 0108763608.

Looking forward to hear from you back!

Dr. Ahmed Koura
Official Spokesperson
Ahmed Saber Training Services
Mobile: +2 0108763608
E-Mail: akoura@ahmedsabertraining.com 
Website: www.ahmedsabertraining.com 






HIBVMUPPMXRPNLCZNNTULDQKZLULBGNEUYTLSP

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content
Microsoft Notification‏
From:	 Mr Bill (oonaghyoung@eircom.net)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Thursday, May 13, 2010 12 :25: 19 AM
To:	
Congrats.,confirm receipt (£450,000 GBP) by sending your name,address,age,phone number etc to <microsoftgame1@aol.co.uk>


-----------------------------------------------------------------
Find the home of your dreams with eircom net property
Sign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY CONFIDENTIAL PLEASE‏
From:	 Dr Frank Saidu (drfrank_saidu2010@yahoo.co.jp)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 12, 2010 12 :11: 05 PM
To:	




Dear friend,

I know that this letter may come to you as a surprise, I got your  contact address from the computerized search. My name is  Dr Frank  Saidu. I am the Bill and Exchange (assistant) Manager of Africa Development Bank(ADB) Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso.

In my department I discovered an abandoned sum of ten million four  hundred thousand United State of American dollars (10.4 MILLION USA DOLLARS ) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer Mr Kurt Kuhle from Alexandra Egypt who died along with his family in  Siber airline that crashed into sea at Isreal on 4th October 2002.

Since I got information about his death I have been expecting his next  of kin to come over and claim his money because we can not release it  unless somebody applies for it as the next of kin or relation to the  deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines, but unfortunately we  learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside  with him in the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim.

It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this  business proposal to you and release the money to you as next of kin  or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement  since nobody is coming for it and I don't want the money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill.

Am contacting you because our deceased customer is a foreigner and a  Burkinabe can not stand as a next of kin to foreigner customer.

The banking guidelines stipulate that the fund should be transferred into the bank treasury after 8 years if nobody is coming for the
claim.

I have agreed that 33% of this money will be for you as foreign partner in respect to the provision of your account for the transfer,  2% will be set aside for expenses that might occurred during the  business and 65% would be for me, after which I shall visit your country for disbursement according to the percentagesindicated.

Please I would like you to keep this transaction confidential and as a top secret as you may wish to know that I am a bank official..

Yours sincerely,
Dr Frank Saidu.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
OFERTA DE PRESTAMO‏
From:	 Sr.Alex Benerd (afri.financial_loan_transfers@yahoo.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 12, 2010 10:49:01 AM
To:	
Saludos desde el Sr. Alex Benerd  su paquete de bienestar est&aacute; ofreciendo un plan de préstamos flotando en 3. Interés% tasa y sin garant&iacute;as. Esto es para ayudar a las personas alcanzar sus metas financieras. El importe m&iacute;nimo que puede pedir prestado es de $ 8,000.00 USD m&aacute;ximo de $ 80 millones. Nuestro compromiso de servicio al cliente y nuestro enfoque innovador para la soluci&oacute;n de problemas ha sido nuestro objetivo final. 
Estamos certificados para ofrecer los siguientes tipos de préstamos 
* Préstamos Personales (sin garant&iacute;a) 
* Préstamos de Negocios (no garantizados) 
* Préstamo de Consolidaci&oacute;n de Deuda 
* DIY 
Por favor, nos dan la siguiente 
* Nombre: ............................................. . ..* Género: ............................................. ...... 
* Monto del préstamo a plazo del préstamo solicitado :...............................* ........ .. ...............................
* Prop&oacute;sito del préstamo: .....................................* Nacionalidad ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .. 
* Pa&iacute;s: ............................................... ...* Direcci&oacute;n: ......................................... 
* M&oacute;vil :........................................* Fax:. . ........................................... 
* Ocupaci&oacute;n: Trabajo .............................................* Direcci&oacute;n: ......................................... 
* Direcci&oacute;n del banco .................................( Nombre y Direcci&oacute;n Solo) .* Estado civil: .. . Fecha de nacimiento .....................................*: ........ ................................. 
Tan pronto como recibamos la solicitud, entonces vamos a procesar su solicitud de préstamo para su aprobaci&oacute;n. 
Todas las respuestas deben ser enviadas a la cuenta de correo electr&oacute;nico de nuestra empresa privada: 
Afri.financial_loan_transfers@yahoo.com
Gracias y saludos cordiales. 
El Sr. Alex Benerd 
DIRECTOR. 
********************************************** 
Sr. Alex Benerd
EMAIL: Afri.financial_loan_transfers@yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
A message‏
From:	 Handy Zuongo (handy.zuongo@live.fr)
This message may be dangerous. Learn more
Sent:	Wednesday, May 12, 2010 9 :22: 52 AM
To:	Handy.Zuongo@live.fr
My good friend 

I am Mr.Handy Zuongo a banker in Islamic development bank. 
I contacted you now on a business deal of USD$10,000.000, which I need your help to transfer the fund in your account.

The depositor of the fund died with his entire family during the Iraq war in 2004. 
The customer & his entire family died, unfortunately, leaving nobody for the claim. If we make this claim, the money will be shared between us, at the ratio of 60/40, any expenses that comes out when transfering the fund in to your acount we will take proper care of it If you. if you are intrested reply me i will give you the prosidual on how to transfer the fund in to your bank acount why you are not intrested please delete the message in your mail box. 



Thanks.


Mr. Handy Zuongo

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content
OFERTA DE PRESTAMO‏
From:	 Sr.Alex Benerd (afri.financial_loan_transfers@yahoo.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 12, 2010 10:49:01 AM
To:	
Saludos desde el Sr. Alex Benerd  su paquete de bienestar est&aacute; ofreciendo un plan de préstamos flotando en 3. Interés% tasa y sin garant&iacute;as. Esto es para ayudar a las personas alcanzar sus metas financieras. El importe m&iacute;nimo que puede pedir prestado es de $ 8,000.00 USD m&aacute;ximo de $ 80 millones. Nuestro compromiso de servicio al cliente y nuestro enfoque innovador para la soluci&oacute;n de problemas ha sido nuestro objetivo final. 
Estamos certificados para ofrecer los siguientes tipos de préstamos 
* Préstamos Personales (sin garant&iacute;a) 
* Préstamos de Negocios (no garantizados) 
* Préstamo de Consolidaci&oacute;n de Deuda 
* DIY 
Por favor, nos dan la siguiente 
* Nombre: ............................................. . ..* Género: ............................................. ...... 
* Monto del préstamo a plazo del préstamo solicitado :...............................* ........ .. ...............................
* Prop&oacute;sito del préstamo: .....................................* Nacionalidad ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .. 
* Pa&iacute;s: ............................................... ...* Direcci&oacute;n: ......................................... 
* M&oacute;vil :........................................* Fax:. . ........................................... 
* Ocupaci&oacute;n: Trabajo .............................................* Direcci&oacute;n: ......................................... 
* Direcci&oacute;n del banco .................................( Nombre y Direcci&oacute;n Solo) .* Estado civil: .. . Fecha de nacimiento .....................................*: ........ ................................. 
Tan pronto como recibamos la solicitud, entonces vamos a procesar su solicitud de préstamo para su aprobaci&oacute;n. 
Todas las respuestas deben ser enviadas a la cuenta de correo electr&oacute;nico de nuestra empresa privada: 
Afri.financial_loan_transfers@yahoo.com
Gracias y saludos cordiales. 
El Sr. Alex Benerd 
DIRECTOR. 
********************************************** 
Sr. Alex Benerd
EMAIL: Afri.financial_loan_transfers@yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Re: ‏
From:	 AGUIRREOA@telefonica.net (AGUIRREOA@telefonica.net)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 12, 2010 8 :59: 29 AM
To:	
Usted tiene una transferencia de dinero de $ 85.000. Esto se debe confirmar recibo con su nombre y datos de los pa&iacute;ses Enviar correo: wudept9@w.cn

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
THANKS ALOT PRINCESS KING SAFFI DONGOSON‏
From:	 Princess saffina (princesssaffina@hosanna.net)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 12, 2010 8:39:12 AM
To:	. (.)
THANKS ALOT PRINCESS KING SAFFI DONGOSON

Dear Friend.
Good day and Compliments, I am writing this letter in confidence believing that if it is the wish of God for you to help me and my family, God Almighty will bless and reward you abundantly and you would never regret this.
I am contacting you with the following investment proposal for your kind assistance. My name is Princess saffi, and I am a female student of University Burkina Faso, Ouaga. I am 24 yrs old. I'd like any person who is caring, loving and home oriented. I will love to have a long-term relationship with you and to know more about you. My father was a king before his death,
which the citizens of my community crowned him over ten years before his death.
my late father was the king of Bobo Land In BURKINA-FASO, whose lands are being used for Gold exploration and Oil drilling by some Gold companies. I am a princess to him as his daughter and I am the only person who can take care of his wealth now because my junior brother is still young and my mother is not literate enough to handle my fathers business empire.
He left the sum of (USD $14.8million USA Dollars) in a financial security company here in Burkina Faso. This money was annually paid into my late fathers account from the companies that are into Gold exploration and oil drilling who are operating in our locality for the compensation of youth and community development and royalties which are due to him as the paramount King of the community in our jurisdiction.
I don't know how to take out the fund at the financial security company were it is deposited on his name unless i involved a foreigner as his business associate and what I will do to invest this money somewhere abroad, so that my father's kindred will not take over completely what belongs to my father and our family, which they were planning to do without my consent because due to his sudden death he did not write down his WILL, moreover the kindred do not have the security depositing documents.
This made it difficult for us the members of the family to lay claims on anything that is
publicly know by the community apart from this money that is hidden in the financial Security company, since I am a female as stated by our tradition in the town. Now.
I urgently need your humble assistance to move this money from the financial Security Company where the money was deposited to your country, that is why I felt happy when I saw your contact because I strongly believe that by the grace of God, you will help me invest this money wisely,since i do not want my father name to be exposed by the company when transferring out from this country,i needed that you come down in person,i will hand over all documents to you,take you to the magistrate court for an affidavit on your name declaring you as a foreign partner to my father,in this way,you will then take the documents to the financial security company,open a non residence account on your name and then authorized the company to be release the fund in portions,if not i can not do it as it will expose my family name and since our name is a public one,the will know we are release some money and will get problem,so i advise you to help me in this expect and get a way forward for this foutne. I am ready to pay % of the total amount to you if you help us in this transaction and another % interest of Annual Income to you, for handling this transaction for us, which you will strongly have absolute control over it.
If you can handle this project sincerely and also willing to assist me in lifting this fund,
Please, note that this transaction is 100% risk free and I hope to commence the transaction as quickly as possible,
I will send you my details and address on how to fly down here as soon as I hear from you for recognition,my problem now is that all my father bank accounts has been closed expect this fund now and if this will be exposed,we will loose everything and will start from zero,whatever expenses you spend on arriving here,i will pay back as soon as you do the change of ownership of deposit and it is released in the financial company 
Yours Informations Needed Below

1.your name..................
2.your phone.................
3.age........................
4.sex.........................
5.profession.................
6.address.....................
THANKS

Yours sincerely,

THANKS ALOT PRINCESS KING SAFFI DONGOSON

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Urgent !!!‏
From:	 Sgt. Ken Holland (sgt.kenh5@yahoo.com.hk)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 12, 2010 5:24:36 AM
To:	
Permit me to approach you in this manner.I am Sgt. Ken Holland of the US Marine in Ba'qubah,Iraq. We got the sum of $15,500,000.00 we made from some Crude Oil Money deal that i will want you to help us receive. Since we are working here on Official capacity we cannot keep this funds hence my contacting you. If you are interested, do get back to me so that i can give you further details.

Sgt. Ken Holland

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Urgent !!!‏
From:	 Sgt. Ken Holland (sgt.kenh5@yahoo.com.hk)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 12, 2010 5:24:36 AM
To:	
Permit me to approach you in this manner.I am Sgt. Ken Holland of the US Marine in Ba'qubah,Iraq. We got the sum of $15,500,000.00 we made from some Crude Oil Money deal that i will want you to help us receive. Since we are working here on Official capacity we cannot keep this funds hence my contacting you. If you are interested, do get back to me so that i can give you further details.

Sgt. Ken Holland

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
YOUR ATM CARD HAS BEEN APPROVED‏
From:	 United Nation Of Legal Affairs (officefile094@att.net)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 12, 2010 4:47:58 AM
To:	


OCEANIC BANK COMPENSATION UNIT, IN AFFILIATION WITH THE  UNITED NATIONS

Attn: Beneficiary,

How are you today?Hope all is well with you and family?,You may not  understand why this mail came to you.

We have been having a meeting for the passed 7 months which ended 2  days ago with the secretary to the UNITED NATIONS. This email is to all the people that have been scammed in any part of  the world. The UNITED NATIONS have agreed to compensate them with the  sum of US$3,500,000.00.This includes every foriegn contractors that 

may have not  received their contract sum,and people that have had an unfinished transaction or international businesses that failed due to Government problems etc. We found your name in our list and that is why we are contacting you,This have been agreed upon and have been signed Therefore,we are happy to inform you that an arrangement has  perfectly been concluded to effect your payment as soon as possible in our bid to be transparent.

However,it is our pleasure to inform you that your ATM Card Number;  5490 9957 6302 4525 has been approved and upgraded in your favor. Meanwhile,your Secret Pin Number will be available as soon as you confirm to us the receipt of your ATM CARD.
The ATM Card Value is $3,500,000.00 USD Only. You are advised that a maximum withdrawal value of US$3500..00 is permitted daily.

And we are duly inter-switched and you can make withdrawal in any  location of the ATM Center of your choice/nearest to you any where in the world.We have also concluded delivery arrangement with our accredited  courier service Company to oversee the delivery of the ATM Card to you without any further delay. So you are hereby advice to forward to this office Director ATM SWIFT CARD Department.

Therefore you should send him your full Name and  Telephone number/your correct mailing address where you want him to send the ATM to you.
Contact Mrs.Stella Williams immediately for your ATM SWIFT CARD:
Person to Contact Mrs.Stella Williams Email: mrs.stella.atmswiftdept@mail.mn
Thanks and God bless you and your family.

Hoping to hear from you as soon as you receive your ATM.
Making the world a better place

Regards,

Ban Ki-moon
Secretary-General (UNITED NATIONS)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content
Contact your Agent:Mark Williams‏
From:	 2010 Shell Petroleum Awards (samreyes@rogers.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 04, 2010 9:01:52 PM
To:	


Shell Petroleum Plc
England Office: St James Court, Great Park Road,
Almonds bury park, Bradley Stoke,
Bristol BS32 4QJ,England
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Shell Award Winner,

Following the results of our annual Award/Grant draws concluded this
month, we are pleased to inform you, that your e-mail address emerged
as a lucky winner in the 2010 Shell Award and you have been approved of
a lump sum of 500,000.00 (Five hundred thousand pounds) attached to Pin SPDC-62 which should be paid to you in full.

You have been assigned to a claims agent and hereby advised to contact
him for immediate acquaintance with guidelines for the claim and
subsequent payment of your prize award..

Kindly find his contact details below.

Name of Agent: Mark Williams
Email: m.williams1922@gmail.com
Phone: +447780177474

Keep your winning information confidential to avoid double claim.

Regards,
Mrs. Helen Parker
(Prize Administrator)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Your Halifax Account Review Department‏
From:	 Halfax (help.desk@halifaxsecure.net)
This message may be a phishing scam. Learn more
Sent:	Wednesday, May 05, 2010 1:45:53 AM
To:	
















Halifax Security Center	

Account Status Notification

We are contacting you to Inform you that our Account Review Team identified some unusual Information in your account. In accordance with Halifax plc User Agreement and to ensure that your account has not been accessed from fraudulent locations, access to your account has been limited. Your account access will remain limited until this issue has been resolved please Click My Account Activity to continue:

My Account Activity

Regards
Account Review Department

We thank you for your prompt attention to this matter. Please understand that this is a security measure intended to help protect you and your account. We apologize for any inconvenience.
Halifax.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content
Contact your Agent:Mark Williams‏
From:	 2010 Shell Petroleum Awards (samreyes@rogers.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 04, 2010 8:47:57 PM
To:	


Shell Petroleum Plc
England Office: St James Court, Great Park Road,
Almonds bury park, Bradley Stoke,
Bristol BS32 4QJ,England
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Shell Award Winner,

Following the results of our annual Award/Grant draws concluded this
month, we are pleased to inform you, that your e-mail address emerged
as a lucky winner in the 2010 Shell Award and you have been approved of
a lump sum of 500,000.00 (Five hundred thousand pounds) attached to Pin SPDC-62 which should be paid to you in full.

You have been assigned to a claims agent and hereby advised to contact
him for immediate acquaintance with guidelines for the claim and
subsequent payment of your prize award..

Kindly find his contact details below.

Name of Agent: Mark Williams
Email: m.williams1922@gmail.com
Phone: +447780177474

Keep your winning information confidential to avoid double claim.

Regards,
Mrs. Helen Parker
(Prize Administrator)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Batch: 044/05/ZY369‏
From:	 BMW CUSTOMER SERVICE (reidmaster@westnet.com.au)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 04, 2010 6 :35: 27 PM
To:	




CUSTOMER SERVICE
REFNO.:BMW/74-A0802742010
Batch: 044/05/ZY369

Dear E-mail Owner,

You are a winner of the that was held on 3rd of May 2010. You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum Five Hundred Thousand Great Britain Pounds (£500,000.00). Please this informations are required for verification. 

Name:...................
Address:...............
Country:...............
Age:.................. 
Gender:................
Occupation:..............
Phone and Fax:...............
Winning E-mail Address:................

Please contact:
Thomas Wells
Email: bmwdept77@w.cn

Telephone: +44-704-570-7201

Alexandru Bercean
Annoucer For BMW Automobile Awareness Online Promo

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
DEAR EMAIL OWNER‏
From:	 BMW PROMOTION 2010 (bmwwinner@bmw.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 04, 2010 6 :22: 51 PM
To:	bmwwinner2010@bmw.com
DEAR EMAIL OWNER,
YOU HAVE WON A BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 AND A CASH AMOUNT OF 750,000.OOGBP
CONTACT MR. ALEX JEFFERSON TO CLAIM VIA EMAIL: BMW.ALEXJEFFERSON0@EMAIL.CH
WITH YOUR REFNO:BMW:6678BMW45/09,NAME,COUNTRY,PHONE NO,AGE AND OCCUPATION.
WITH REGARD,
MR. LARY DUKE

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
MESSAGE FROM CAROL‏
From:	 CAROL MBAKWE (cmbakwe0017@walla.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 04, 2010 2:45:42 PM
To:	

--
Dearest one,


Please do not let this letter keep you wondering why it should be
You that I will trust with these information’s that I am about to
Reveal to you.

My name is Carol Mbakwe an American citizen by birth and I am 17 years of
age and the only
Surviving child of my parents, Mr Sam and Mrs Alice Mbakwe, My parents were
Natives of Africa, they migrated to the United States and We lived at No 43
Wall nut Avenue East Orange New Jersey USA, my mother fell sick and died
June 1998, My father became Weak every now and then, he will fall sick just
because his life love was gone,
He got retired from his office, Fidelity National Insurance Company few
months after, from there we moved to New York City because of my Dads
medication.

Then December 2000 my father called me and told me that he doesn't
Want to die in a foreign land. That he felt the best thing for him to do now
is for us
to relocate back to his home country of Africa.

Unfortunately on the 22nd of February 2002 my father collapse and later
died.
Why am I telling you, a total stranger you may ask!!! My uncle is searching
every
Where looking for my late father's bank documents so he can take the money
away.

But he doesn't know that I have hidden the documents in a safe place where
he cannot find it, based on my late dad advice on his sick bed before his
death. This secret has been in my mind for some time now and I don't even
know who to tell because I need someone to help me received this money in a
foreign account to enable me continue my education and then invest with when
am matured. These same people that call themselves my relatives are mean and
are ready to eliminate me because of this inheritance if they discovered
that my late father left such huge amount of money for me as his only
daughter and the next of kin to his wealth, my late father even warned me to
relocate if he happens to die so I moved to Haiti in 2006 with the help of a
Missionary who resettled me there for safety but now my breath of freedom
and safety has been cut short by this horrible quake that struck Haiti
leaving me once again to another round of struggle for security and this is
the reason why I make contact with you to help me received the money.

Please respond to this mail and include with it your telephone number to
enable
me give you more details and the then send your number to my father’s
accounting officer in African to guide you on how the money can be moved to
your account while I come over to meet you. 

I know you will never cheat on me because I am convinced that God will never
permit me to contact the wrong person, l know that He works in a miraculous
way that still remain misery to man, the same revelation to help an orphan
will start from you.

Please get back to me ASAP with a telephone number to reach you.

Carol Mbakwe.







Sent to you using Uebimiau Webmail version 3.11
Developed by Dave and Todd at http://www.manvel.net and http://www.tdah.us

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
BELOVED,‏
From:	 joywilliamsy1@cantv.net (joywilliamsy1@cantv.net)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 04, 2010 2 :32: 51 PM
To:	joywilliamsy1@cantv.net
BELOVED, 
GREETINGS IN THE NAME OF OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST. I AM MRS JOY WILLIAMS FROM SWITZERLAND, A WIDOW TO LATE TOM WILLIAMS I AM 55 YEARS OLD, I AM NOW A NEW CHRISTAIN CONVERT, SUFFERING FROM LONG TIME CANCER OF THE BREAST, FROM ALL INDICATION MY CONDITIONS IS REALLY DETERIORATING AND IT IS QUITE OBVIOUS THAT I WON LIVE MORE THAN
MONTHS, ACCORDING TO MY DOCTORS, 

THIS IS BECAUSE THE CANER STAGE HAS GOTTEN TO A VERY BAD STAGE.MY
LATE HUSBAND DIED LAST FIVE YEARS,AND DURING THE PERIOD OF OUR MARRIAGE WE COULD T PRODUCE ANY CHILD.MY LATE HUSBAND WAS VERY WEALTHY AND AFTER HIS DEATH, I INHERITED ALL HIS BUSINESS AND WEALTH. THE DOCTORS HAS ADVISED ME THAT I MAY NOT LIVE FOR MORE THAN 2 MONTHS, SO I NOW DECIDED TO DEVIDE THE PART OF THIS WEALTH, TO CONTRIBUTE TO THE DEVELOPMENT OF THE CHURCH IN AFRICA,
AMERICA ASIA,AND EUROPE. I SELECTED YOU AFTER VISITING THE WEBSITE AND I PRAYED OVER IT. I AM WILLING TO DONATE THE SUM OF $5,000.000.00U.USD( FIVE MILLION UNITED STATES DOLLARS) TO THE LESS PRIVILEGED. PLEASE I WANT YOU TO NOTE THAT FUND IS LYING IN A SECURITY COMPANY IN ABIDJAN. ONCE I HEAR FROM YOU,

I WILL FORWARD TO YOU ALL THE INFORMATIONS YOU WILL USE TO GET THIS FUND RELEASED FROM THE SECURITY COMPANY AND TO BE TRANSFERRED TO YOUR ACCOUNT. I HONESTLY PRAY THAT THIS MONEY WHEN TRANSFERRED TO YOUR ACCOUNT WILL BE SURE FOR THE SAID PURPOSE,
BECAUSE I HAVE COME TO FIND OUT THAT WEALTH ACQUISITION WITHOUT CHRIST IS VANITY. MAY THE GRACE OF OUR LORD JESUS THE LOVE OF GOD AND THE FELLOWSHIP OF GOD BE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.
I AWAIT YOUR URGENT REPLY.YOUR SISTER IN CHRISE

MRS JOY WILLIAMS

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
2010 Winner‏
From:	 British Natioan Lottery (infweb353@singnet.com.sg)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 05, 2010 10:09:26 AM
To:	info@bnl.org


This is to inform you that you have been 
selected for a cash prize of 1,000,000 
(British Pounds) held on the 10th of April
2010 in London (United Kingdom). The 
selection process was carried out through 
random selection in Our computerized email 
selection system (ESS) London Uk. Fill the 
below:

You are to indicate the option suitable for 
you in releasing your funds

1. BANK TO BANK TRANSFER.
2. DELIVERY BY CERTIFIED CHEQUE

1.Full Name
2.Full Address
3.Marital Status
4.Occupation
5.Age
6.Sex
7.Nationality
8.Country Of Residence
9.Telephone Number

Agent Name: Baly Carter
Tell: +44-702-407-1801
Email:balycarter4@yahoo.com.hk

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
You Have 1Unread Message‏
From:	 Standard Chartered Bank (dkon@unitybox.de)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 05, 2010 11:01:16 AM
To:	


Standard Chartered Bank online Service is carrying out a software upgrade for maximum user
convenience. 

To our new enhanced security update, Kindly upgrade your account by clicking the link below:


Enhanced security upgrade 

Copyright © Standard Chartered Bank.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Re: Yahoo/Msn Ticket Number 3XTA932CL9‏
From:	 ©YMSN UNIT (kothaijewellery@singnet.com.sg)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 05, 2010 11:01:18 AM
To:	info@ymsn-award.biz
Character set:	 Learn more
£1,000,000.00 has been award to you in the Yahoo/Msn Award,send us your
Names:........
Country:......
Occupation....
Tel.....

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Re: Upgrade Your Account‏
From:	 Standard Chartered Bank (helpdesk@scb.pk)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 05, 2010 11:55:26 AM
To:	dr_@hotmail.com


Standard Chartered Bank online Service is carrying out a software upgrade for maximum user
convenience. 

To our new enhanced security update, Kindly upgrade your account by clicking the link below:


Enhanced security upgrade 

Copyright © Standard Chartered Bank.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Email Ref No:VCard/699/33/2010‏
From:	 Visa Card Int./Msn UK (service-n@live.com)
This message may be dangerous. Learn more
Sent:	Wednesday, May 05, 2010 2:24:40 PM
To:	info@info.net
Attn:Winner
Winning No:VCard/877/798/2010
Email Ref No:VCard/699/33/2010
You have been awarded the sum of 500,000.00GBP, by the Visa Card Int./Msn UK
Promotion.You are advise to contact the Claims Administrator with the
below information's.
===================================
CONTACT CLAIMS ADMINISTRATOR
===================================
NAME: Mr. Charles Gibson
Email: fdcry@msn.com
Visa Card® /Msn® Promotion Department
Fill the below:
1. Full Names:_____________________ 2. Address:_____________________
3. Nationality:___________Sex:________ 4. Age:________Date of Birth:___________
5. Occupation:_____________________ 6. Cell Phone:___________Fax:___________
7. State of Origin:_________Country:_______
PROCEDURES / RIGHTS AND PRECAUTIONS.
Choose from payment options and Contact the Claims Administrator with all your claims requirements.
(i).Bank Transfer.
(ii).Delivery of Prepaid Visa card® Valued 500,000.00GBP by a registered Courier Company.

Secretary,
Mrs.Dora Lazmon

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
BUSINNESS PROPOSAL‏
From:	 Musa Ibrahim (musa_ibrahim5@att.net)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 05, 2010 2:26:07 PM
To:	


Mr Musa Ibrahim 
The Holy Crescent Mosque 
82 Ago Palace Way, Okota - Isolo 
Lagos - Nigeria 
Phone - 234-8058851646 
Fax: 234-1-7597874. 
Email: musapc03@hutchcity.com

Assalamalaikum,


PERMISSION TO REMIT US $10 MILLION INTO YOUR COMPANY OR PRIVATE ACCOUNT.


It is my pleasure to write and inform you of a transaction involving the transfer of US $10,000,000.00 (ten million US dollars) only into a foreign account for safekeeping pending my arrival with my colleagues for the sharing with you as the account owner into which the money is remitted. I am an accountant with the Nigerian National Petroleum Corporation (NNPC), Lagos and this money originated from over-invoiced contract executed for the corporation some years back. This contract has long been completed by a foreign firm and the contractor duly paid. I now seek if you would permit the surplus to be remitted into your account.


As a matter of fact, we are top government officials and we cannot come out openly to claim this amount. This is why we are looking for a competent and honest company or individual abroad whose documents would be tendered by us here in Nigeria as one of the contractors that executed the project. However, I would wish to receive your personal assurance that you would not sit on the money when it goes into your account. More importantly, you keep confidential this transaction, in order not to tarnish the confidence repose in the officials involved in this transaction.


To effect this transfer, I therefore request the following: YOUR ACCOUNT NUMBER, THE NAME OF YOUR BANK WHERE THE MONEY WOULD BE TRANSFERRED INTO AND ALSO YOUR PRIVATE FAX AND TELEPHONE NUMBERS FOR QUICK COMMUNICATION. So far, after due consultations, you were strongly and reliably recommended to us although we have not met or entered into any kind of contract with you before as to know the extent of your honesty, but based on the recommendation, I personally want to believe that you are honest enough and would not sit on the money if finally got into your account. It is on this note that I consider it proper to write you asking for your permission and support to transfer this amount into your account.


You should not fear any risk because I have concluded arrangement to safe guard you in the transaction. This business is 100% risk free. Hence it requires high level of confidence and secrecy. Meanwhile this is the breakdown of the sharing modalities: (A). 10% WILL BE USED TO SETTLE TRANSFER CHARGES AND LEGAL PROTOCOLS. (B). 30% IS FOR USING YOUR ACCOUNT. (C). 60% OF IT WILL BE FOR US THE ORIGINATORS. Be informed that on completion of this business I will use part of my money to invest in your country under your care. Please note that the transfer operation will take seven to ten working days to be completed. Please contact me by the above mobile phone, e-mail or fax number. PHONE 234-8058851646, FAX23417597874. EMAIL:musapc03@hutchcity.com


Thanks 
Mr. Musa Ibrahim

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

حاذرى من فخ بريطانى جديد يقع فيه الباحثين عن عمل فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عن طريق مواقع البحث عن عمل يطلبون من الباحث عن عمل أن يوقع عقد معهم للعمل فى الوقت الإضافى بجانب عمله الرئيسى بالقيام بجمع أموال لهم من زبائنهم فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية على أن ترسل لهم نلك الأموال فى خلال يومين عبر الوستيرن يونيون Western Union  بعد خصم عمولة المحصل السخية والمشكلة هنا تكمن فى نقاط الضعف التالية : البنوك الأمريكية تصرف الشيكات بدون أت تتأكد من أن هناك رصيد أو لا والوستيرن يونيون WU فى بريطانيا لا يتأكد من هوية الشخص (النصاب) الذى سيستلم المبلغ المرسل له عبر المحصل (الضحية) ويفر هارباً

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
YOUR ASSISTANCE NEEDED‏
From:	 Dr.Malu Ahmed (drmaluahmed01@adinet.com.uy)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Sunday, May 09, 2010 10:12:06 AM
To:	
YOUR ASSISTANCE NEEDED
FROM: DR.MALU AHMED. 
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING UNIT. 
BANK OF AFRICA. (BOA)
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO.


Dear friend,


                                                    (TOP SECRET) 
I am Dr.Malu Ahmed, the director in charge of auditing and accounting section of  Bank of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina-faso in West Africa with due respect and regard. I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be very beneficial to both of us at the end of the transaction. 

During our investigation and auditing in this bank, my department came across a very huge sum of money belonging to a deceased person who died on 31st October 1999 in a plane crash and the fund has been dormant in his account with this Bank without any claim of the fund in our custody either from his family or relation before our discovery to this development. 

Although personally, I keep this information secret within myself and partners to enable the whole plans and idea be Profitable and successful during the time of execution. The said amount was U.S $7.2M (seven million two hundred United States dollars). As it may interest you to know, I got your impressive information through the Bukinab chamber of commerce on foreign business relations here in Ouaga. Burkina-faso. 

Meanwhile all the whole arrangement to put claim over this fund as the bonafide next of kin to the deceased, get the required approval and transfer this money to a foreign account has been put in place and directives and needed information will be relayed to you as soon as you indicate your interest and willingness to assist us and also benefit your self to this great business opportunity... 

In fact I could have done this deal alone but because of my position in this country as a civil servant(A Banker),we are not allowed to operate a foreign account and would eventually raise an eye brow on my side during the time of transfer because I work in this bank. This is the actual reason why it will require a second party or fellow who will forward claims as the next of kin with affidavit of trust of oath to the Bank and also present a foreign account where he will need the money to be re-transferred into on his request as it may be after due verification and clarification by the correspondent branch of the bank where the whole money will be remitted from to your own designation bank account. 

I will not fail to inform you that this transaction is 100% risk free. On smooth conclusion of this transaction, you will be entitled to 30% of the total sum as gratification, while 5% will be set aside to take care of expenses that may arise during the time of transfer and also telephone bills, while 65% will be for me. Please, you have been adviced to keep "top secret" as I am still in service and intend to retire from service after we conclude this deal with you. 

I will be monitoring the whole situation here in this bank until you confirm the money in your account and ask me to come down to your country for subsequent sharing of the fund according to percentages previously indicated and further investment, either in your country or any country you advice us to invest in. All other necessary vital information will be sent to you when I hear from you. 

I look forward to receive your phone number and email so that I get back to you.
Yours faithfully, 

Dr.Malu Ahmed.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
MRS.OUMOU ISSA DONATION FOR CHARITY WORKS!!‏
From:	 oumou.issa@voila.fr
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Sunday, May 09, 2010 11:04:21 AM
To:	dr_hytham@hotmail.com
This article link was mailed to you by: oumou.issa@voila.fr *
The sender included the following message:
DEAR FRIEND,GREETINGS FROM MY OWN SIDE.I AM MRS.OUMOU ISSA,A WIDOW TO LATE ADAMA ISSA.I AM 52 YEARS OLD,SUFFERING FROM PANCREATIC CANCER.MY CONDITION IS REALLY BAD AND IT IS QUITE OBVIOUS THAT I WON'T LIVE MORE THAN SIX MONTHS ACCORDING TO MY DOCTORS.I AM WILLING TO DONATE THE SUM OF 5,000,000US DOLLARS FOR YOU TO HELP WIDOWS AND THE LESS PRIVILILEGED ONES IN THE RURAL AREAS AND TO CARRY OUT OTHER CHARITY WORKS.I WAIT YOUR URGENT REPLY TO PROCEED. MRS.OUMOU ISSA.

Woman found under trash - By Lola Shrimplin The Lamar Ledger

Lamar - The Lamar Police Department and workers from JC Maintenance of Granada arrived at a residence at 209 N. Thirteenth in Lamar early on March 23. View Full Story

Most E-Mailed
(From the last 12 hours)
Woman found under trash
http://www.lamarledger.com/ci_14753545
http://www.lamarledger.com
This e-mail was delivered by machines from the following IP addresses [196.28.250.24],[195.59.150.15].

* Please note, the sender's email address has not been verified.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Dearest One,‏
From:	 mariamkonega3@cantv.net (mariamkonega3@cantv.net)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 12, 2010 3:43:43 AM
To:	mariamkonega3@cantv.net
Dearest One,
Please, permit me to inform you of my desire of going into long time relationship and financial transaction for our mutual benefits. It is my pleasure to contact you for a business venture which I intend to establish in your country.Though we have not meet before but I believe, one has to risk confiding in someone to succeed sometimes in life.I am Mariam Konega 20years old, the only daughter of late Dr.Abubukar Moussa Konega. From Sierra Leone. My sources of your contact gave me the courage and confidence to rely on you.

My father was an Agents representing OFFSHORE GOLD AND DIAMOND SALES in Sierra Leone before the untimely death of my father on 20th February 2008 in a private hospital here in Abidjan he called me on his bedside and told me that he has a sum of 4.5Million GBP in fix deposit account in Bank here in Abidjan that he used my name as the next of kin in depositing the fund.

And that I should seek for a foreign partner in a country of my choice where I will transfer this money and use it for my future education survival and investment purpose.

I humbly seek for your assistance, to help me to transfer this money in your account for investment, and to serve as guardian of this fund, since i am still a student, to make arrangement for me to come to your country to further my education and be a part of your family while you manage the investment.

Thanks as you made up your heart to help an orphan like me.If you can be of an assistance to me i will be pleased to offer to you 20% of the total fund while the balance will be invested by you.

Please, I urge you to make this transaction a confidential within your heart for security purposes. I await your Urgent reply.On my private E-mail at :mariamkonega@yahoo.com

God bless you and your Family.

Yours,
Mariam Konega.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
From Mrs. Elizabeth Ali,‏
From:	 Elizabeth Ali (elizabeth_ali@w.cn)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Wednesday, May 12, 2010 2:16:27 AM
To:	


From Mrs. Elizabeth Ali,

Dear God's elect,
I am writing this mail to you with heavy tears In my eyes and great sorrow in my heart, My Name is Elizabeth Ali, and am contacting you from my country Tunisia I want to tell you this because I don't have any other option than to tell you as I was touched to open up to you, I married to Mr.Aabideen Ali who worked with Tunisia embassy in Burkina Faso for nine years before he died in the year 2005.

We were married for eleven years without a child. He died after a brief illness that lasted for only five days. Since his death I decided not to remarry,When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of US$ 8.5m (Eight Million Five hundred Thousand Dollars) in a bank in Ouagadougou the capital city of Burkina Faso in west Africa Presently this money is still in bank. He made this money available for exportation of Gold from Burkina Faso mining.

Recently, My Doctor told me that I would not last for the period of seven months due to cancer problem. The one that disturbs me most is my stroke sickness. Having known my condition I decided to hand you over this money to take care of the less-previlaged people, you will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein.

I want you to take 30 Percent of the total money for your personal use While 70% of the money will go to charity" people in the street and helping the orphanage. I grew up as an Orphan and I don't have anybody as my family member, just to endeavor that the house of God is maintained. am doing this so that God will forgive my sins and accept my soul because this sickness have suffered me so much.

As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the bank in Burkina Faso and I will also instruct my lawyer to issue you an authority letter that will prove you the present beneficiary of the money in the bank, that is if you assure me that you will act accordingly as I Stated herein. 

Hoping to receive your reply,
From Elizabeth Ali.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Urgent and Confidential‏
From:	 Mr.Charles Williams (charleswilliams1@mail.mn)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 11, 2010 10 :25: 29 PM
To:	.. (..)
                                    Urgent and Confidential 

Dear Partner, 

I want to transfer ($17,300.000.00 ) seventen million three hundred thousand United States Dollars from here in Burkina Faso to overseas account. 

Your assistance as a foreigner is necessary because the management of the bank will welcome any foreigner who has correct information to this account which I will give to you immediately, if you are interested to do this business with me.Please reply with the assurance, include your private telephone and fax numbers, it is necessary to facilitate an easy communication in this transaction. As soon as you reply, so that i will let you know the next step to follow in order to finalize this transaction immediately. I expect your urgent communication. 

Upon your response and strong assurance that you will not let me down once the fund goes into your account. I will let you know the origin of the fund and the transfer procedures without delay. Please call me on +22675145555 

(FILL THIS FORM BELLOW PLEASE AND RESENDIT TO ME) 
1) Your FullName:-.................................
2) YourAge:-............................................
3) MaritalStatus:-.....................................
4) Your CellPhone Number:-..................
5) Your FaxNumber:-................... ...........
6) YourCountry:-......................................
7) YourOccupation:-.............. ..................
8)Sex:-..................................................  ...
9)Your Religion:-.....................................
10) YourPrivate E-mail Adress:............... 

Yours Sincierely 
Mr.Charles Williams

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Dear Beloved,‏
From:	 Chantal Marvelous (mymailid@btinternet.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Tuesday, May 11, 2010 7:19:11 PM
To:	
Dear Beloved,

Hi, I'm Miss Chantal Marvellous, Please I'm seeking for your attention to assist me in transferring sum of (£ 5.500 000. 00) five million five hundred thousand United Kingdom Pounds to your country. It's Deposited in a Bank here in Abidjan by My late father but my life is in danger my uncle is a total trait to my life he wants me dead after collecting all my father left saying that our culture don’t allow female child to inheritance, please he don’t know about this fund at the bank I want to secretly get the fund out of this country and run away to your country please help me. More details later, Thanks and God bless you.

Miss Chantal Marvellous.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
CONTACT FOR MORE INFORMATION‏
From:	 Draman Aahmed (dramanahmed003@gmail.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Sunday, May 09, 2010 1:29:23 PM
To:	
From: Mr. Draman Ahmed


Country: Burkina Faso


Occupation: Professional Banker


Position: Foreign Remittance Director








Hello Dear,




How are you doing? With hope all is alright.




Please treat this message strictly confidential and do not be surprise over this unexpected and sudden communication to you. I got your contact from a reliable international directory where I decided to choose you as to assist me pull into your account the sum of Five Million, Six hundred Thousand United States Dollars ($5.600,000.00) from our bank.






The beneficiary of this account died (May his soul rest in peace) with his family 6 years ago in a Kenya Plane Crash 2003, and no body were officially intestated to stand for the claim as the next of kin.






Therefore, I need your attention and trust so we can make a two man deal in order to move this fund to your account and once the fund is transferred into your account, every chapter of this deal will be sealed. Before we can achieve this successfully, you should apply to our bank as the business partner/extended relative to the deceased. Nevertheless, I will use my good office to ensure that my bank granted urgent approval for the release of this fund to you immediately.






Hence the fund is released; I will resign quickly to join you over there in your country for disbursement of the fund. I will tell you what will be your share on your response to this message and we have to start the process immediately to avoid our bank to send the fund to central bank of Burkina Faso as an unknown beneficiary and unclaimed fund.






I am waiting for your response through my private email






Yours truly.


Mr Draman Ahmed.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
(No Subject)‏
From:	 Customer Services (info@bmw.org)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Sunday, May 09, 2010 1:41:59 PM
To:	



CUSTOMER SERVICE
REFNO.:BMW/74-A0802742010
Batch: 044/05/ZY369

Dear E-mail Owner,

You are a winner of the <BMW Automobile awareness Online Promo Programme>
that was held on 3rd of May 2010. You have therefore been approved to
claim a total sum Five Hundred Thousand Great Britain Pounds
(£500,000.00). Please this informations are required for verification.

Name:...................
Address:...............
Country:...............
Age:..................
Gender:................
Occupation:..............
Phone and Fax:...............
Winning E-mail Address:................

Please contact:
Thomas Wells
Email: bmwdept77@w.cn

Telephone: +44-704-570-7201

Alexandru Bercean
Annoucer For BMW Automobile Awareness Online Promo

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
From:Mr.Morgan Richard.‏
From:	 mr morgan (morgan11za@btinternet.com)
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
Sent:	Sunday, May 09, 2010 4:01:26 PM
To:	


From:Mr.Morgan Richard.
UBS AG
Postfach 8098Z??ich
Switzerland
Swiss Clearing Number: 230
Postal Account: 80-2-2
SWIFT: UBSW CH ZH 80A
Web site: www.ubs.com

I am an investment consultant working with Bank UBS AG Zurich at their
offshore department Zurich Switzerland.I will be happy to work this deal out with you if you have a corporate or personal Bank Account and if you are capable to keep TOP SECRET.I need strong Assurance that you will never let me down,if I transfer this money to your account.During one of our periodic auditing I discovered a dormant accounts with holding balance of US$232,000.000.00 {Two hundred and Thirty Two million US Dollars only}Sometimes a person will open a bank account, deposit money, and then disappear into the tin air. Banks are not always able to find out what has become of these silent customers, or to know whether they should follow up on requests from people who claim to be heirs to the accounts. The main problem is that the customer resides abroad and, due to bank secrecy, the bank cannot publish notices in the international press to locate the depositaries. This has led the majority of Swiss banks to refrain from opening small-deposit accounts for foreign customers; for fear that they will forget that the account exists.It has happened in the past, however, that customers pass away and their heirs can neither prove the death, nor their heir ship. This was a frequent occurrence during the wartime periods, and the banks have now set up a simple, rapid resolution procedure operating to their customers’ advantage.Dormant assets are defined as any assets deposited with a bank (i.e. an account, a custody account or a safety-deposit box) for which there has been no contact with the customer in the bank’s files for the last ten years or more.If you believe you have claim to a Swiss bank account for which the holder (e.g. an ancestor) has not been in contact with the bank for over ten years, there is a fairly simple procedure to follow, depending on the date the account was opened this account has not been operated for the past years. As at this moment, I am constrained to issue more details about this business until your response is received.If you are not familiar with Swiss Dormant Accounts and profile, please take a moment of your very busy schedules to read about Swiss dormant accounts:

website;http://www.crt-ii.org/2001_list/publ...n_list1_A.phtm

If you know that you are capable to handle large or small amount on trust and can keep secret and ready to take 40% of any amount I transfer to your account from the dormant account and I will take 60%, send the following information by return mail:{richardm234za@yahoo.co.jp}

Bank name...........?
Bank address..................
Account no.....................
Swift code....................
Account name.................
Beneficiary address...........
Your phone no................
Your Occupation..................??
Age…………………….

Tell me more about yourself, while I look forward to receive the above
information.I want to re-assure you that this business is risk free and you can send an empty account to receive the funds, provided that the account is capable to receive incoming funds.

Thank you for your time and attention.

Warmest regards
Mr.Morgan Richard.
Contact me urgently via email privately for further details:
{richardm234za@yahoo.co.jp}

----------


## style for you

*سأقدم لكم تىكمله المسيره لعدم وقوع اي شاب مصري او عربي في هذا الفخ

200 رساله نصب في اسبوع  ......................هل  هذاااااااا  معقوووووووووووووول

وساقدم لكم الترجمه بالعربيه  حتي  يصل  لكم الموضوع كامل  


 ( النصاب الاول )
**
Forwarded Message: CONGRATULATION YOU HAVE WON YAHOO LOTTERY PLEASE CONTACT US IMMEDIATELY
CONGRATULATION YOU HAVE WON YAHOO LOTTERY PLEASE CONTACT US IMMEDIATELY
Tuesday, March 4, 2008 5:12 AM
From:
"rose jones" <roselynjones01@hotmail.com>
To:
undisclosed-recipients
xe.com

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Payment No. M30911   
Yahoo! News  
                                                                                                                        Date: March 4Th, 2008.

                              Yahoo! Mail   Lottery
PAY THE AMOUNT OF: ONE MILLION,TWO HUNDRED THOUSAND BRITISH POUNDS  * £1,200,000 .00*

             AUTHORIZED BY: YAHOO MAIL INC.
arabtrans@arabtrans.com
                   CONGRATULATIONS !!!!
 YOU HAVE WON £1,200,000.00 POUNDS! 

YOU HAVE BEEN ANNOUNCED AS ONE OF THE 12 TOP LUCKY WINNERS !!!

Yahoo! Mail gives members random cash prizes ever month. Today, your account is randomly selected as one of the 12 top winners accounts who will get cash prizes from us. We are happy to inform you that you have won a prize money of (One Million, Two Hundred Thousand Great British Pounds ( £ 1,200,000.00 GBP) for the  month of March , 2008 lottery win promotion which is organized by yahoo messenger .com every month. 

YAHOO, collects all the mail addresses of the people that are online and off line on yahoo messenger, among the millions that subscribe to yahoo messenger we only select five people every month as our winners through electronic balloting System without the winner applying,we are  congratulating you for been one of the people selected to receive top cash prize for this month.  All participant were selected through a computer balloting system drawn from Nine hundred thousand E-mail addresses from Canada, Australia, United States, Asia, Europe, Middle East, Africa and Oceania as part of our international promotions program which is conducted annually.

This Lottery was promoted and sponsored by a conglomerate of some multinational companies as part of their social responsibility to the citizens in the communities where they have operational base.
Further more your winning details(e-mail address) falls within our GAMBIA representative office in BANJUL , as indicated in your play coupon and your cash prize of £1,200,000.00 GBP will be released to you from this regional branch office in  THE GAMBIA .
We hope with part of your prize, you will participate in our end of year high stakes for £37 Million GBP international draw.

HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE
These are your Winning Information and Identification Numbers:

Batch Number........................ .........276/07/3647821
Winning Numbers....................... ....06,11,17,27,37
Reference Number.........................YLINC /768650/82

To begin your claims, kindly contact the Yahoo (Overseas) Payment Officer, Dr. Brian Hudson at  this email address below.

****************************** ****************************** ***********
Dr. Brian Hudson (Overseas Payment Officer)
EMAIL: h.drbrian@yahoo.com
PHONE: Tel:00-220-70-96-489 (CALL AS IT IS, DON'T ADD OR REMOVE ANY NUMBER)
****************************** ****************************** **************************

You are required to forward your winning details via the above e-mail addresses.And note that you must send your information to the above offices for verification purposes.

1. FULL NAME.......................... ....................
2. COUNTRY OF ORIGIN........................ ......
3. PRESENT ADDRESS....................... ...........
4. AGE........................... .............................. ......
5. OCCUPATION.................... ..........................
6. SEX........................... .............................. ........
7. TELEPHONE NUMBER........................ .....
8. MARITAL STATUS........................ ...............
9. BATCH NUMBER........................ .................
10. WINNING NUMBER........................ ............
11. REFERENCE NUMBER.............. ..............

As soon as you contact the Financial Controller, he will advise you on what to do in order to get your prize money.

For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your
prize released to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this program by non-participant or unofficial personnel.

Congratulations once again from me and all members and Staff of Yahoo Lottery INC!!

Yours Sincerely,



APPROVED

MADAM ROSELYN JONES (PHD)
LOTTO CO-ORDINATOR.
The Yahoo.com staff
Yahoo.com http://www.yahoo.com

xe.com        




Winners     


Featured Winner







Sarah Cockings


Loveth, Teresa and Ann were among three winners to share the Lotto Rollover Jackpot , each scooping a massive £3,000,000 Pounds.




NB: PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS NOTIFICATION MAIL BOX. MAILS SENT TO THIS MAIL BOX ARE NOT MONITORED AND CANNOT BE REPLIED. PLEASE REPLY ONLY TO YOUR AGENT AS INSTRUCTED ABOVE.
Congratulations from me and members and staff of The YAHOO LOTTERY INC



الرسالة المُرسَلة: تهنأة رَبحتَ يانصيبَ ياهوو الرجاء الاتصال بالولايات المتّحدة فوراً
تهنأة رَبحتَ يانصيبَ ياهوو الرجاء الاتصال بالولايات المتّحدة فوراً
الثّلاثاء، 4 يَزْحفُ 2008 5:12 صباحاً
مِنْ:
"نَهضَ جونز" <roselynjones01@hotmail.com>
إلى:
المستلمون الغير معلنون
xe.com

الدفعة لا. إم 30911
أخبار الياهوو
التأريخ: رُبع مارس/آذارِ، 2008.

يانصيب بريد الياهوو
إدفعْ كميةَ: مليون، مئتان ألف جنيه إسترليني * £1,200,000. 00 *

مخوّل مِن قِبل: Yahoo mail المحدودة.
arabtrans@arabtrans.com
التهاني! ! ! !
رَبحتَ 1,200,000.00£ باونات!

أنت أعلنتَ كأحد الفائزين المحظوظينَ الكبارَ الـ12! ! !

يَعطي بريد الياهوو جوائز الأعضاء النقديةَ العشوائيةَ أبداً شهرَ. اليوم، حسابكَ يَختَارُ بشكل عشوائي كأحد الفائزين الكبارَ الـ12 يَحْسبونَ الذين سَيَحْصلونَ على الجوائز النقديةِ منّا. نحن سعداء لإعْلامك بأنّك رَبحتَ a جائزة مالية (مليون، مئتان ألف جنيه إسترليني عظيم (£ 1,200,000.00 جنيه إسترليني) لشهرِ مارس/آذارِ، 2008 ترقية فوزِ يانصيبِ التي مُنظَّمةُ مِن قِبل رسولِ الياهوو com كُلّ شهر.

الياهوو، يَجْمعُ كُلّ عناوين بريدَ الناسِ التي على الإنترنت ومقطوعة الإتّصال على رسولِ الياهوو، بين الملايينِ التي تَشتركُ في رسولِ الياهوو نَختارُ خمسة أشخاصَ كُلّ شهر فقط كفائزوننا خلال نظامِ الإقتراع الإلكترونيِ بدون الفائزِ يَنطبقُ، نحن نُهنّئُك لأحد الناسِ إختاروا لإستِلام الجائزة النقديةِ العلياِ لهذا الشهرِ. كُلّ المشارك إخترَ خلال a نظام إقتراع حاسوبِ سَحبَ مِنْ تسعمائة ألف عنوان بريد إلكتروني مِنْ كندا، أستراليا، الولايات المتّحدة، آسيا، أوروبا، الشرق الأوسط، أفريقيا ومنطقة أقيانوسية كجزء مِنْ ترقياتِنا الدوليةِ تُبرمجُ التي مُجريةُ سنوياً.

هذا اليانصيبِ رُوّجَ له وتُبنّى مِن قِبل a تكتل بَعْض الشركاتِ الدوليَّةِ كجزء مِنْ مسؤوليتِهم الإجتماعيةِ إلى المواطنين في الجالياتِ حيث عِنْدَهُمْ قاعدةُ شغّالةُ.
بشكل أكبر أكثر تفاصيلكَ الفائِزة (عنوان بريد إلكتروني) تَقِعُ ضمن مكتبِنا التمثيليِ في غامبيا في بنجول، كما أُشيرَ إليه في قسيمةِ مسرحيّتِكَ وجائزتكَ النقديةِ 1,200,000.00£ جنيه إسترليني سَيُصدرُ إليك مِنْ هذا مكتبِ الفرعِ الإقليميِ في غامبيا.
نَتمنّى بجزءِ جائزتِكَ، أنت سَتُشاركُ في نهايتِنا مِنْ الحِصَصِ أعلى مستوى لمدة سنة ل37£ مليون سحب جنيه إسترليني الدوليِ.

كَيفَ يُطالبُ بجائزتِكَ
هذه معلوماتَكِ الفائِزةَ وأعدادَ تعريفِكِ:

رقم الدّفعة. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 276/07/3647821
الأرقام الرابحة. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 06,11,17,27,37
رقم الإشارة. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . واي إل آي إن سي /768650/82

لبَدْء إدّعاءاتِكَ، إتصال عطوف الذي الياهوو (ماوراء البحار) ضابط دفعةِ، الدّكتور براين Hudson في هذا عنوان البريد الإلكتروني تحت.

******************************
الدّكتور براين Hudson (ضابط دفعةِ ماوراء البحارِ)
البريد الإلكتروني: h.drbrian@yahoo.com
الهاتف: هاتف :00-220-70-96-489 (نداء بينما هو، لا يُضيفُ أَو يُزيلُ أيّ عدد)
******************************

أنت تَتطلّبُ لإرْسال تفاصيلِكَ الفائِزةِ عن طريق عناوين البريد الإلكتروني أعلاهِ. ومُلاحظة التي أنت يَجِبُ أَنْ تُرسلَ معلوماتَكَ إلى المكاتبِ أعلاهِ لأغراضِ التحقّقِ.

1. الاسم الكامل. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
2. بلد المنشأ. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
3. العنوان الحالي. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
4. العُمر. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
5. الإحتلال. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
6. الجنس. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
7. رقم الهاتف. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
8. المنزلة الزوجية. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
9. رقم الدّفعة. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
10. الرقم الرابح. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
11. رقم الإشارة. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

حالما تَتّصلُ بجهازِ السيطرة الماليِ، هو سَيَنْصحُك بشأن ما العمل لكي يَحْصلَ على جائزتكَ الماليةِ.

للأسباب الأمنية، نحن نصيحة كُلّ فائزون لمَنْع هذه المعلوماتِ سرّيةِ مِنْ الجمهورِ حتى إدّعائِكَ يُعالجُ وكَ
الجائزة أصدرتْ إليك. هذا جزءُ نظامِ أمنِنا لتَجَنُّب مُضَاعَفَة الإدِّعاء ولا مبرّر لهِ الذي يَستغلُّ هذا البرنامجِ مِن قِبل موظفين غيرِ المشاركَ أَو الغير رسميَ.

تهاني مرةً أخرى منّي وكُلّ الأعضاء وموظّفو Yahoo Lottery المحدودة! !

المخلص لكم،



مصدّق

السّيدة آر أو إس إي إل واي إن جونز (دكتوراه)
منسّق إل أو تي تي أو.
Yahoo.com الموظّفون
Yahoo.com http://www.yahoo.com

xe.com




الفائزون


عَرضَ فائزاً







ساره Cockings


Loveth، تيريزا وآن كَانا بين ثلاثة فائزين للإشتِراك في جائزة إضافةِ Lotto الأولى، كُلّ غَرْف a باونات 3,000,000£ هائلة.




إن بي: رجاءً لا تُجبْ هذا صندوقِ بريد الإخطارِ. أرسلَ البريدُ إلى هذا صندوقِ البريد لَمْ يُراقبْ ولا يُمْكن أنْ يُجابَ. رجاءً أجبْ فقط إلى وكيلِكَ كما أُمِرتَ فوق.
تهاني منّي وأعضاء وموظّفو Yahoo Lottery المحدودة
*

----------


## style for you

[
 ( النصاب الثاني )
CENTER]Looking for last minute shopping deals?  Find them fast with Yahoo! Search.
Forwarded Message: REQUIREMENTS FOR YOUR STAMP DUTY CERTIFICATE-COMPLY URGENTLY
REQUIREMENTS FOR YOUR STAMP DUTY CERTIFICATE-COMPLY URGENTLY
Thursday, March 6, 2008 2:00 AM
From:
"Dr Brian Hudson" <h.drbrian@yahoo.com>
To:
[email...................................[/email]

FROM THE DESK OF:
DR.BRIAN HUDSON ( PAYMENT OFFICER)
YAHOO INTERNET LOTTERY
#17 KAIRABA AVENUE,
BANJUL, THE GAMBIA

Tel: +220-736-21-66


ATTN ..................................... ,
This is to inform you that I have finished verifying your  information with the  ministry of justice after the submission of your information to the anti-terrorist unit  for endorsement / approvals  and hence, I decided to notify you before close of office today on the basic requirements for the establishment of the legal structure needed before the final approval of your fund transfer as directed by the office of the director on foreign currency and international transfers.
As you are aware, your won prize is a lot of money and we cannot simply go to the bank and start transferring your money. We have laid down rules by the government regarding international money transfer which we are mandated to adhere to. In this light of this, we are required by law to get approval and authorization from the government authorities before we can proceed with your fund transfer,
Below are the required DOCUMENT needed for your fund document transfer.
1. Notarization Stamp Duty Certificate fee $950 US Dollars.

Note that this will enable your account / the transaction with the bank to be FICA compliant and hence all the related documents and operational information can then be forwarded to you to enable you access your fund after it has been transferred to your  nominated bank account as permitted within the law since everything about this must be in accordance with the banking act (BA) of section 31 of 1995 as amended in section 32 of paragraph (ii) of the 2003 BA .
Otherwise the transfer will be stopped by the authorized paying bank and the Ministry of Finance if all the legal requirements are not met since the fund in question is insured against any addition or deduction of charges as stipulated by the IRS board on VAT  regulations .

I state below the receivers name and address hence its mandatory to abide by the basic requirement for the fulfillment of all legal obligations. The payment information  are listed below as this will enable me to fulfill all legal obligations since your case is now within my jurisdiction .

The payment should be made via WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER as its the safest/fastest way to send and receive money worldwide. AFTER READING THIS MESSAGE, KINDLY SEND THE 
STAMP DUTY CERTIFICATE FEE WITH
THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION:

RECEIVER'S NAME:  OPHELIA T.K YOLO
RECEIVERS ADDRESS: BANJUL THE GAMBIA
TEXT QUESTION: GOOD
ANSWER: DAY
AMOUNT: $950 (Nine Hundred And Fifty US Dollars Only)

Note: Your fund will be release to you within 48hrs of receiving the approved documents signed and stamped by this office through the transferring bank. After sending the money ($950), make sure that you send scanned copy of the western union receipt of the payment  to this office for office proceedings and record purposes.

Please call me upon receipt of this email .
Thank you for your cooperation and also looking forward to your immediate response and compliance in regards.

APPROVED 
Velez Photo
Regards,
Dr. BRIAN HUDSON (M.P.O.Sc)
OVERSEAS PAYMENT OFFICER
Tel: +220-736-21-66


PLEASE CALL ME UPON RECEIPT OF THIS MAIL TO CONFIRM YOUR WINNING TO PROCEED WITH THE TRANSFER. I AWAIT YOUR URGENT CALL IMMEDIATELY ON MY NUMBER: +220-736-21-66

Looking for last minute shopping deals? Find them fast with Yahoo! Search.



بَحْث عن الدقيقة الماضية تسوّق يَتعاملُ؟ يَجِدُهم صومَ ببحثِ الياهوو.
الرسالة المُرسَلة: تَمتثلُ المتطلباتُ لشهادةِ رسمِ طابعكِ بسرعة
تَمتثلُ المتطلباتُ لشهادةِ رسمِ طابعكِ بسرعة
الخميس، 6 يَزْحفُ 2008 2:00 صباحاً
مِنْ:
"الدّكتور براين Hudson "<h.drbrian@yahoo.com>
إلى:
.........................................

مِنْ منضدةِ:
الدّكتور. براين Hudson (ضابط دفعةِ)
يانصيب الإنترنتِ ياهوو
#17 درب Kairaba،
بنجول، غامبيا

الهاتف: +220-736-21-66


العناية ......................................
هذه أَنْ تُخبرَك بأنّني أنهيتُ تُحقّقَ معلوماتَكَ بوزارة العدلِ بعد إستسلامِ معلوماتِكِ إلى الوحدةِ مكافحة الإرهابِ للتصديقِ / موافقات ولِذلك، قرّرتُ شعورك قبل إنتهاءِ المكتبِ اليوم على المتطلباتِ الأساسيةِ لمؤسسةِ التركيبِ القانونيِ إحتاجتْ قبل الموافقةِ النهائيةِ لنقلِ صندوقِكِ كما هي مُوَجَّه من قبل مكتبِ المديرِ على العملةِ الأجنبيةِ والإنتقالاتِ الدوليةِ.
بينما أنت مدرك، كَ رَبحتَ الجائزةَ الكثير مِنْ المالِ ونحن لا نَستطيعُ الذِهاب إلى المصرفَ ببساطة ونَبْدأُ بتَحويل مالِكَ. عَرضنَا القواعدَ بالحكومةِ بخصوص التحويل النقدي الدوليِ أَيّ نحن نُخوّلُ للإلتِزام. في هذا ضوءِ هذا، نحن مطلوب بالقانونِ أَنْ نَستحصلَ موافقةَ وتفويضَ مِنْ السلطاتِ الحكوميةِ قبل نحن يُمْكِنُ أَنْ نَستمرَّ بنقلِ صندوقِكَ،
تحت الوثيقةَ المطلوبةَ إحتاجتْ لنقلِ وثيقةِ صندوقِكِ.
1. أجر شهادةِ رسمِ طابع دولارات Notarization  ال950$ الأمريكية.

لاحظْ بِأَنَّ هذا سَيُمكّنُ حسابَكَ / الصفقة بالمصرفِ الّتي سَتَكُونُ إف آي سي أي طيّع ولِذلك كُلّ الوثائق ذات العلاقة والمعلومات الشغّالة يُمْكِنُ أَنْ ثمّ يَكُونانِ مُرسَلاً إليك لتَمْكين أنت تَدْخلُ صندوقَكَ بعد هو حُوّلَ إلى حسابكَ المصرفي المُرَشَّحِ كالمسموح ضمن القانون منذ كُلّ شيءِ حول هذا يَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونَ بموجب الفعل المصرفي (بي أي) مِنْ قسمِ 31 مِنْ 1995 كمعدّل في قسمِ 32 مِنْ الفقرةِ (ii) مِنْ الـ2003 بي أي.
ما عدا ذلك النقل سَيَتوقّفُ عند المصرفِ الدافعِ المصدّقِ ووزارة الماليةِ إذا كُلّ المتطلبات القانونية لَمْ تُقابلْ منذ الصندوقِ موضع السّؤال مُؤَمَّنُ ضدّ أيّ إضافة أَو خصم التهمِ كما هو مُشْتَرطة من قبل لوحةِ آي آر إس على تعليماتِ الحوضِ.

أَذْكرُ تحت اسمِ المستلمين وأُخاطبُ لِذلك إلزاميه للإلتِزام بالمتطلبِ الأساسيِ لإنجازِ كُلّ الإلتزامات القانونية. إنّ معلوماتَ الدفع تُدرجُ تحت كما هذه سَتُمكّنُني لإنْجاز كُلّ الإلتزامات القانونية منذ حالتِكِ الآن ضمن سلطتي القضائيةِ.

الدفعة يَجِبُ أَنْ تُجْعَلَ عن طريق تحويل الإتحادِ النقدي الغربيِ كالأكثر أماناًه / طريق أسرع لإرْسال وإستِلام المالِ حول العالم. بعد قراءة هذه الرسالةِ، يُرسلُ بلطف
أجر شهادةِ رسمِ طابع مَع
المعلومات التالية:

اسم المستلمِ: أوفيليا تي. كْي يولو
عنوان مستلمين: بنجول، غامبيا
سؤال نَصِّ: جيد
الجواب: اليوم
الكمية: 950$ (تسعمائة خمسون دولار أمريكي فقط)

المُلاحظة: صندوقكَ سَيَكُونُ إطلاقَ إليك خلال 48 ساعة لإستِلام الوثائقِ المصدّقةِ وقّعتْ وخَتمتْ بهذا المكتبِ خلال مصرفِ التَحويل. بعد إرسال المالِ (950$)، يَتأكّدُ بأنّك تُرسلُ نسخةَ مقروءة ضوئياً مِنْ إيصالِ الإتحادِ الغربيِ للدفعةِ إلى هذا المكتبِ لإجراءاتِ المكتبِ والأغراضِ القياسيةِ.

رجاءً إتّصل بي على إيصالِ هذا البريد الإلكتروني.
شكراً لتعاونِكَ ويَتطلّعُ أيضاً إلى رَدِّكَ الفوريِ وإلتزامِكَ في الإعتباراتِ.

مصدّق
صورة Velez
الإعتبارات،
الدّكتور براين إتش يو دي إس أو إن (M.P.O.Sc)
ضابط الدفعةِ ماوراء البحارِ
الهاتف: +220-736-21-66


رجاءً إتّصل بي على إيصالِ هذا البريدِ لتَأكيد فوزكَ للإِسْتِمْرار بالنقلَ. أَنتظرُ ندائَكَ المستعجلَ فوراً على عددِي: +220-736-21-66

بَحْث عن الدقيقة الماضية تسوّق يَتعاملُ؟ يَجِدُهم صومَ ببحثِ الياهوو.[/CENTER]

----------


## style for you

(  النصاب  الثالث  )



Looking for last minute shopping deals? Find them fast with Yahoo! Search.
Forwarded Message: CONGRATULATIONS GO AHEAD AND CLAIM YOUR PRICE'
CONGRATULATIONS GO AHEAD AND CLAIM YOUR PRICE'
Tuesday, March 11, 2008 9:08 PM
From:
"company usa" <usa184@gmail.com>
To:
undisclosed-recipients
Yahoo! UK & Ireland

             Yahoo lottery
       Incoperation 
               Baley House, Har Road
                Sutton, Greater London
 SM1 4te
        United Kingdom




This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of FOUR HUNDRED THOUSAND US DOLLARS (US$400,000) for the 2008  Lottery  promotion which is organized by YAHOO LOTTORY INC & WINDOWS LIVE.

    YAHOO, collects all the email addresses of the people that are online on yahoo emaill addresses among the millions that subscribe to Yahoo and other email addresses of individuals around the world.we only selects five people at the begaining  of the year; as our winners through electronic balloting System without the winner applying,we are congratulating you for being one of the people selected.


          PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM


These are your identification numbers:
Batch number.....................YM 09102XN
Reff number.......................YM35447XN
Winning number...................YM09788

   These numbers fall within the London Fiducial Claims Agent's Location file.  You are therefore requested to contact him and send your winning identification numbers to him, Frank F. Moore esq. at his email,:
customercare@maryland.usa.com,
 You are therefore advise to contact your fiducial claim agent immediately, to facilitate the process of the prize claims



 NOTE: For security reasons, we advice all
winners to keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize released to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this programme by non-participant or unofficial personnel.

Congratulations!! once again.
Yours in service,


MRS. RUTH  RIGGS.

Yahoo! UK & Ireland




*


بَحْث عن الدقيقة الماضية تسوّق يَتعاملُ؟ يَجِدُهم صومَ ببحثِ الياهوو.
الرسالة المُرسَلة: التهاني تَمْضي وتَدّعي سعرَكِ '
التهاني تَمْضي وتَدّعي سعرَكِ '
الثّلاثاء، 11 يَزْحفُ 2008 9:08 مساءً
مِنْ:
"شركة usa "<usa184@gmail.com>
إلى:
المستلمون الغير معلنون
المملكة المتحدة الياهوو وإيرلنده

يانصيب ياهوو
Incoperation
بيت Baley، طريق Har
ساتن، لندن الكبرى
إس إم 1 4 te
المملكة المتّحدة




هذه أَنْ تُخبرَك بأنّك رَبحتَ a جائزة مالية مِنْ أربعمائة ألف دولار أمريكي (الولايات المتّحدة 400,000$) لترقيةِ يانصيبِ 2008 التي مُنظَّمةُ مِن قِبل Yahoo Lottory المحدودة والنوافذ يَعِيشانِ.

الياهوو، يَجْمعُ كُلّ عناوين بريد إلكتروني الناسِ التي على الإنترنت على ياهوو emaill عناوين بين الملايينِ التي تَشتركُ في الياهوو وعناوين البريد الإلكتروني الأخرى مِنْ الأفرادِ حول العالمِ. نَختارُ خمسة أشخاصَ فقط في begaining للسَنَةِ؛ كفائزوننا خلال نظامِ الإقتراع الإلكترونيِ بدون الفائزِ يَنطبقُ، نحن نُهنّئُك لأنْ تَكُونَ أحد الناسِ إختاروا.


دفعة الجائزةِ والإدّعاءِ


هذه أعدادَ تعريفِكِ:
رقم الدّفعة. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . واي إم 09102 إكس إن
عدد Reff واي إم 35447 إكس إن
الرقم الرابح واي إم 09788

هذه الأعدادِ تَقِعُ ضمن ملفِ موقعِ وكيلِ إدّعاءاتِ لندن الواثق. أنت تَطْلبُ لذا للإتِّصال به ويُرسلُ أعدادَ تعريفِكِ الفائِزةِ إليه، فرانك إف . مور esq. في بريده الإلكتروني،:
customercare@maryland.usa.com,
أنت تَنْصحُ لذا للإتِّصال بوكيلِ إدّعائِكَ الواثقِ فوراً، لتَسهيل عمليةِ إدّعاءاتِ الجائزةَ



المُلاحظة: للأسباب الأمنية، نحن نصيحة كُلّ
الفائزون سَيَمْنعونَ هذه المعلوماتِ سرّيةِ مِنْ الجمهورِ حتى إدّعائِكَ يُعالجُ وجائزتَكَ تُصدرُ إليك. هذا جزءُ نظامِ أمنِنا لتَجَنُّب مُضَاعَفَة الإدِّعاء ولا مبرّر لهِ الذي يَستغلُّ هذا البرنامجِ مِن قِبل موظفين غيرِ المشاركَ أَو الغير رسميَ.

مبروك! ! مرةً أخرى.
لك في الخدمةِ،


السّيدة روث آر آي جي جي إس.

المملكة المتحدة الياهوو وإيرلنده
*

----------


## style for you

(  النصاب الرابع )


--- On Mon, 5/17/10, Domenion Audi <mr.domenion@sify.com> wrote:


    From: Domenion Audi <mr.domenion@sify.com>
    Subject: (PLEASE I NEED YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE AND TRUST)
    To:
    Date: Monday, May 17, 2010, 1:42 PM

    (PLEASE I NEED YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE AND TRUST)
    FROM MR. DOMENION AUDI,
    AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING MANAGER,
    BANK OF AFRICA (BOA), OUAGADOUGOU
    BURKINA-FASO, WEST AFRICA .

    MAY PEACE BE UNTO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY

    I am writing to seek your cooperation over this business, please due welcome this letter
    Greetings to you in the name of Allah. I am Mr.Domenion Audi, auditing and accounting manager, Bank of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso . I need your assistance in transferring the sum of ($22M) twenty two million US dollars into your account within 7 to 10 banking days.

    This account belongs to one of our foreign customer by name, Mr. Alan Williams who died along with his entire family in a plane crash some years ago. You can view the link below for more details:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worl...ane-crash.html

    I agree that 50% of this money will be for you in respect of the provision of a foreign account, and 50% would be for me.

    Thereafter, I will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage indicated. Reply me if interested and I will furnished you with details information as soon as I get your response this is my Private Emai; (mr.domenion@sify.com)
    My Allah be with you and your family.

    Regards

    Mr. Domenion Audi


*

--- على الإثنينِ، 5/17/10, Domenion أودي <mr.domenion@sify.com> كَتبَ:


مِنْ: Domenion أودي <mr.domenion@sify.com>




الموضوع: (رجاءً تَحتجْ مساعدتَكَ المستعجلةَ وثقتَكَ)
إلى:
التأريخ: الإثنين، مايو/مايس 17, 2010, 1:42 مساءً

(رجاءً تَحتجْ مساعدتَكَ المستعجلةَ وثقتَكَ)
مِنْ السّيدِ دي أو إم إي إن آي أو إن أودي،
مراجعة الحسابات ومحاسبة المديرِ،
مصرف أفريقيا (بي أو أي)، أوجادوجو
بركينا فاسو، غرب أفريقيا.

ليكن السلام إلى أنت وعائلتِكَ

أَكْتبُ لإرادة تعاونِكَ على هذا العملِ، رجاءً حقِّ مرحباً هذه الرسالةِ
تحيات إليك بإسم الله. أَنا السّيدُ. Domenion أودي، مراجعة حسابات ومحاسبة مديرِ، مصرف أفريقيا أوجادوجو بركينا فاسو. أَحتاجُ مساعدتَكَ في تَحويل مبلغِ (22$ إم) مليون وإثنان وعشرون دولار أمريكي إلى حسابِكِ ضمن 7 إلى 10 أيامِ مصرفيةِ.

هذا الحسابِ يَعُودُ إلى أحد زبونِنا الأجنبيِ بالأسم، السّيد ألن وليامز الذي ماتَ سويّة مع كامل عائلتِه في a تحطّم طائرة قبل بضع سنوات. أنت يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تَنْظرَ الوصلةَ تحت للمزيد من التفاصيل:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worl...ane-crash.html

أُوافقُ بأنّ 50 % هذا المالِ سَيَكُونُ لَك فيما يتعلق ببندِ a حساب أجنبي، و50 % سَأكُونُ لي.

فيما بعد، أنا سَأَزُورُ بلادَكَ للإنفاقِ طبقاً للنسبة المئويةِ أشارتْ إليها. أجبْني إذا مهتمّةِ وأنا سَأُؤثّثُك بمعلوماتِ التفاصيلِ حالما أَحْصلُ على رَدِّكَ هذا Emaiي الخاصّ؛ (mr.domenion@sify.com)
يَكُونُ اللهُ مَعك وعائلتِكَ.

الإعتبارات

السّيد Domenion أودي
*

----------


## style for you

المحتال  والنصاب الخامس


--- On Mon, 5/17/10, jessica kipkalya <jessicakip05@gmail.com> wrote:


    From: jessica kipkalya <jessicakip05@gmail.com>
    Subject: Dearest,
    To:
    Date: Monday, May 17, 2010, 6:45 PM

    Dearest,

    I'm delighted and honourd writing this letter to you,and I hope and pray that you be the honest man that will bring meaning into my life, Though currently I am seeking asylum in a refugees camp in place called Ouagadougou the capital of Republic of Burkina Faso in West Africa. My name is Miss.Jessica Kipkalya Kones, 22yrs old female and I held from Kenya.

     My father was the former Kenyan road Minister. He and Assistant Minister of Home Affairs Lorna Laboso had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Kericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya. The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10th, June,2008. You can read more about the crash through the below

    site:http://edition...cnn..com/2008/WORLD...ash/index.html After the burial of my father, my stepmother Mrs,Biatrez and uncle conspired and sold my father's properties to an italian Expertrate which the shared the money among themselves and live nothing for me.One faithful morning, I opened my father's briefcase and found out the documents which he have deposited huge amount of money in one bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin.

    I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money for a better life so that I can take care of myself and start a new life, on my arrival, the Bank Director whom I met in person told me that my father's instuction to the bank is that the money would only be release to me when I am married or present a trustee who will help me and invest the money overseas. I am in search of an honest and reliable person who will help me and stand as my trustee so that I will present him to the Bank for transfer of the money to his bank account overseas.

     I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray my trust. But rather take me as your own sister. Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well I will say that my mind convinced me that you may be the true person to help me. Moreso, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my stepmother have threaten to assinate me. The amount is( $7.2 USD )Million United State Dollars, and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso on my arrival, You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country. However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies.

     It is my intention to compensate you with 30% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment. As soon as I receive your positive response showing your interest I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. Awaiting your urgent and positive response. Please do keep this only to your self. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am affraid of my weaked stepmother who has threatened to kill me and have the money alone ,I thank God Today that am out from my country (KENYA) bUT am now In (Burkina Faso) where my father deposited these money and i have confirmed from the bank with the Documents i have at hand. Here is my picture is for you alone.

    Sincerely yours ,

    Miss.Jessica Kipkalya Kones. 





*
--- على الإثنينِ، 5/17/10, jessica kipkalya <jessicakip05@gmail.com> كَتبَ:


مِنْ: jessica kipkalya <jessicakip05@gmail.com>
الموضوع: أغلى،
إلى:
التأريخ: الإثنين، مايو/مايس 17, 2010, 6:45 مساءً

أغلى،

أَنا مسرورُ وhonourd يَكْتبُ هذه الرسالةِ إليك، وأنا أَتمنّى وأَصلّي بأنّك تَكُونُ الرجلَ الصادقَ الذي سَيَجْلبُ معنى إلى حياتِي، مع ذلك حالياً أُريدُ لجوءَ في a لاجئون يُخيّمُ طُبّق دَعا أوجادوجو عاصمة جمهوريةِ بركينا فاسو في غرب أفريقيا. اسمي رمية خاطئةُ. جيسيكا Kipkalya Kones، 22 أنثى سنةِ الكبيرة السنِ وأنا حَملتُ مِنْ كينيا.

أبي كَانَ وزيرَ الطريقِ الكينيِ السابقِ. هو ووزير مساعد مِنْ شؤونِ بيتِ لورنا Laboso كانَ على لوحةَ سيسنا 210، الذي تُوجّهَ إلى Kericho وتَحطّمَ في a منطقة بعيدة دَعتْ Kajong'a، في غرب كينيا. الطائرة تَحطّمتْ على عُشُرِ الثّلاثاءَ، يونيو/حزيران، 2008. أنت يُمْكِنُ أَنْ أقرأ المزيدَ حول التحطّمِ خلال تحت

موقع : إتش تي تي بي :// سي إن إن طبعةِ com /2008/ عالم / أفريقيا /06/10/ كينيا. تحطّم / دليل. الإتش تي إم إل بعد دفنِ أبي، السّيدة زوجة أبّي، Biatrez وعمّ تآمرا وباعا ملكياتَ أبي إلى Expertrate إيطالي الذي المشترك المال بَينَهم ولا شيء الحيّ لي. صباح مخلص واحد، فَتحتُ حقيبةَ أبي وإكتشفتُ الوثائقَ التي أودعَ كميةَ ضخمةَ مِنْ المالِ في مصرفِ واحد في بركينا فاسو باسمِي كالقريب.

سافرتُ إلى بركينا فاسو لسَحْب المالِ لa حياة أفضل لكي أنا يُمْكِنُ أَنْ أَعتني بنفسي وبدايةِ a حياة جديدة، على وصولِي، مدير المصرفَ الذي إجتمعتُ شخصياً أخبرَني بأنَّ أبي instuction إلى المصرفِ ذلك المالِ أَكُونُ إطلاقَ فقط لي عندما أَنا مُتَزَوّجُ أَو حاليُ a وصي الذي سَيُساعدُني وأَستثمرُ المالَ في الخارج. أَنا في بحثِ شخصِ صادقِ وموثوقِ الذي سَيُساعدُني وجناحُ كوصيي لكي أنا سَأُقدّمُه إلى المصرفِ لنقلِ المالِ إلى حسابه المصرفي في الخارج.

إخترتُ الإتِّصال بك بَعْدَ أَنْ صلاواتَي وأنا أَعتقدُ بأنّك سوف لَنْ تَخُونَ ثقتَي. لكن الواردَ بالأحرى ني كأختكَ الخاصة. مع بأَنْك قَدْ تَتسائلُ الذي أَكْشفُ نفسي بهذا السرعة إليك بدون معْرِفتك، حَسناً أنا سَأَقُولُ بأنّ رأيي أقنعَني بأنّك قَدْ تَكُون الشخصَ الحقيقيَ لمُسَاعَدَتي. Moreso، أنا سَأَحْبُّ أَنْ أَكْشفَ كثيرة إليك إذا أنت يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُساعدَني للإنتِقال إلى بلادِكَ لأن زوجةَ أبّي عِنْدَكَ تُهدّدُ إلى assinate ني. إنّ الكميةَ (7.2$ يو إس دي) مليون دولار رسمي متّحد، وأنا أَكّدتُ مِنْ المصرفِ في بركينا فاسو على وصولِي، أنت سَتُساعدُني أيضاً لوَضْع المالِ في a عمل تجاري أكثر ربحاً في بلادِكَ. على أية حال، أنت سَتُساعدُ بإيصاء a الجامعة اللطيفة في بلادِكِ لكي أنا يُمْكِنُ أَنْ أُكملَ دِراساتَي.

هو نيتُي لتَعويضك مَع 30 % المالِ الكليِّ لخدماتِكَ والميزانِ سَيَكُونانِ رأسمالَي في مؤسستِكَ. حالما أَستلمُ عرض رَدِّكَ الإيجابيِ مصلحتكم أنا سَأَضِعُ أشياء موضع التّطبيق فوراً. على ضوء أعلاه، أنا سَأُقدّرُ رسالةَ مستعجلةَ تُشيرُ إلى قدرتِكِ ورغبتِكِ لمُعَالَجَة هذه الصفقةِ بصدق. إنتِظار رَدّكَ المستعجل والإيجابي. رجاءً تَبقي هذا فقط إلى نفسِكَ. أَستجداك أَنْ لا تَكْشفَه حتى i يَجيءُ لأن أَنا affraid مِنْ زوجةِ أبّ weakedي الذي هدّدتُ بقَتْلي وعِنْدي المالُ لوحده، أَشْكرُ الله اليوم الذي صباحاً خارج بلادِي (كينيا) لكن صباحاً الآن في (بركينا فاسو) حيث أودعتُ أبي هذه المالِ وi أَكّدا مِنْ المصرفِ بالوثائقِ i عِنْدَهُما في المتناول. هنا صورتُي لَك لوحدها.

المخلص لكم،

الرمية الخاطئة. جيسيكا Kipkalya Kones.*

----------


## style for you

انا  تىعبت    (  النصاب السادس  )



--- On Tue, 5/18/10, BARRISTER HALIM HAFIZ <barr_halimhafiz@hotmail.com> wrote:


    From: BARRISTER HALIM HAFIZ <barr_halimhafiz@hotmail.com>
    Subject: ACKNOWLEDGEMENT/CLAIMS REQUIRMENTS AND AWARD WINNERS CERTIFICATE ATTARCHED‏‏‏‏‏
    To: award@yahoo.com
    Date: Tuesday, May 18, 2010, 6:40 AM

    UNITED NATIONS BUILDING
              AND TOWERS . 



    20 JALAN KRAAT GATOT




    JAKARTA INDONESIA



    Tel:+ 62-21-9383-6625.


    Mobile: +62857-1486-1619.



    DEAR LUCKY WINNER .


    THIS IS TO ACKNOWLEDGE THE RECEIPT OF YOUR E- MAIL TOGETHER WITH YOUR
    CONTACT DETAILS, YOU HAVE GOOD NEWS, YOUR WINNING DETAILS: TICKET
    NUMBER: AG 44-744-3464-L 44, SERIAL NUMBER: 652-662, FILE NUMBER: FA13O5U-ID, AND DRAW LUCKY NUMBER: 7181813-05 REALLY WON YOU CHEQUE OF US$250,000.00 (TWO HUNDRED AND FIFTY THOUSAND DOLLARS) IN THE 2ND CATEGORY.


    CONGRATULATIONS! YOUR DETAILS HAS ALL CORRESPONDENCE WITH US, YOUR WON CHEQUE WILL BE PROCESSED AND DELIVERED TO YOUR NOMINATED ADDRESS AS GIVEN.PLEASE FILL THE ATTACHED WINNER'S CERTIFICATE CORRECTLY AND KEEP IT FOR YOURSELF, IT IS FOR FUTURE REFERENCE AS THE COPY IS WITH US.

     COMING TO JAKARTA INDONESIA 

     Claim Process Requirements

    YOU WILL REQUIRED TO COME TO JAKARTA INDONESIA TO PICK UP YOUR PRICE PERSONALLY FROM PRICE DISBURSEMENT CENTER JAKARTA INDONESIA.


    HENCE YOU ARE CLEARED AS A WINNER  AND CAN NOW CLAIM YOUR WINS, YOU ARE THEREFORE REQUESTED TO COME IN PERSON TO THE DISBURSEMENT CENTER OF THE EURO-AFRO- AMERICAN LOTTERY SERVICE WITH THE FOLLOWING REQUIREMENTS:


    1, A PHOTO COPY OF YOUR CLAIM WINNERS CERTIFICATE .

    2, OFFICIAL CHARGES US$ 720.00 DOLLARS .

    3,AN INTERNAIONAL PASSPORT OR ID CARD .



    YOUR WON CHEQUE WILL BE PROCESSED AND DELIVERED TO YOU, AS SOON AS YOU
    PAY THE OFFICIAL CHARGES FOR CONSULTATION, PROCESSING OF YOUR WON CHEQUE,
    AND INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY/COURIER CHARGE.



    CLAIM PROCESS REQUIREMENTS:



    1.  PHOTOCOPY OF YOUR NATIONAL IDENTIFICATION CARD BY SCAN,TOGETHER WITH WINNERS CERTIFICATE, THIS IS
    FOR PROPER IDENTIFICATION.


    2.  FOR YOUR OWN BENEFIT, KINDLY KEEP YOUR WINNING DETAILS/ TICKET
    NUMBER HIGHLYCONFIDENTIAL TO AVOID WRONG AND DOUBLE CLAIMING.


    3.  PLEASE NOTE THAT US$720 (SEVEN HUNDRED AND TWENTY DOLLARS) HAS TO BE
    PAID FOR CONSULTATION, PROCESSING OF YOUR WON CHEQUE, AND EXTRA US$55 (FIFTY FIVE DOLLARS) FOR INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY CHARGE.



    TOTAL CHARGES OF US$775 (SEVEN HUNDRED AND SEVENTY FIVE DOLLARS) ONLY HAS
    TO BE PAID BEFORE DELIVERY OF YOUR CHEQUE THROUGH INTERNATIONAL UNIT OF
    COURIER SERVICE.


    PLEASE DO NOT REQUEST THAT THIS CHARGE SHOULD BE DEDUCTED FROM YOUR WON CHEQUE, IT WILL NOT BE HONORED, BECAUSE YOUR WON CHEQUE HAS BEEN FULLY SIGNED DIRECTLY FROM SUBURBAN BANK AND TRUST COMPANY NEW YORK.



    BELOW IS THE PAYMENT INFORMATION: THE CHARGE PAYMENT WILL BE MADE THROUGH BANK TELEGRAPHIC TRANSFER TO THE DETAILS BELOW!!


    OUR ACCOUNT INFORMATION !!!!

    BANK'S NAME:...............................BANK CENTRAL ASIA [BCA]
    ACCOUNT NAME:.......................... REGINA  RARASATI.
    ACCOUNT NUMBER:...................... 3451931928.
    SWIFT CODE:.............................. CENAIDJA
    BANK'S ADDRESS:........ PONDOK LESTARI
    TANGERANG INDONESIA .



                                      OR

        OUR  WESTERN UNION ACCOUNT INFORMATION



                       NAME : REGINA    RARASATI .



                 ADDRESS : TANGERANG  INDONESIA. 




    AFTER MAKING YOUR PAYMENT OF US$775 (SEVEN HUNDRED AND SEVENTY FIVE DOLLARS)  PLEASE SEND THE PAYMENT DETAILS FOR CONFIRMATION.


    YOUR WON CHEQUE WILL BE ENDORSED TO YOUR REAL NAME AND DELIVERED TO YOU AS SOON AS YOUR CHARGE PAYMENT IS CONFIRMED, PROPER ADHERENCE TO THE ABOVE INSTRUCTIONS WILL YIELD MAXIMUM AND EFFECTIVE SERVICE THAT ALL WINNERS ARE TO.


    FOR MORE ORAL CLARIFICATION PLEASE CALL
    DIRECTLY TO MY MOBILE (+62857-1486-1619)



    BEST REGARDS,


    BARRISTER HALIM  HAFIZ .Esq


    Congratulations !




    BARRISTER HALIM  HAFIZ . Esq .





    ASIAN FIDUCIARY AGENT .








--- على الثّلاثاءِ، 5/18/10، المحامي حليم حافظ <barr_halimhafiz@hotmail.com> كَتبَ:
*

مِنْ: المحامي حليم حافظ <barr_halimhafiz@hotmail.com>
الموضوع: إعتراف / يَدّعي Requirments وشهادة فائزون بالجوائزِ Attarcheduuuuu
إلى: award@yahoo.com
التأريخ: الثّلاثاء، مايو/مايس 18, 2010, 6:40 صباحاً

بناية الأُمم المتّحدةِ
وأبراج.



20 جْي أي إل أي إن كْي آر أي أي تي جي أي تي أو تي




جاكارتا أندونيسيا



الهاتف: + 62-21-9383-6625.


نقَّال: +62857-1486-1619.



الفائز المحظوظ العزيز.


هذا أَنْ يَقرَّ به إي كَ بريد سوية بكَ
الإتصال يُفصّلُ، عِنْدَكَ أخبارُ جيدةُ، تفاصيلكَ الفائِزة: التذكرة
العدد: أج 44-744-3464 - إل 44، رقم تسلسل: 652-662، عدد ملفِ: إف أي 13 أو 5 يو هوية، ويَسْحبُ عدداً محظوظاً: 7181813-05 رَبحَك صكَّ حقاً الولايات المتّحدةِ 250,000.00$ (مئتان خمسون ألف دولار) في الصنفِ الثانيِ.


مبروك! تفاصيلكَ لَها كُلّ المراسلة بالولايات المتّحدةِ، صكّ wonكَ سَأكُونُ مصنّع وسلّمتُنّ إلى عنوانِكَ المُرَشَّحِ كما أعطىَ. رجاءً إملأْ شهادةَ الفائزِ الملحقِ بشكل صحيح وأبقِه لَك، هو للإشارةِ المستقبليةِ كالنسخة بالولايات المتّحدةِ.

المجيئ إلى جاكارتا أندونيسيا

متطلبات عمليةِ إدّعاءِ

أنت سَتَتطلّبُ للمَجيء إلى جاكارتا أندونيسيا لإلتِقاط سعرِكَ شخصياً مِنْ مركزِ إنفاقِ السعرِ جاكارتا أندونيسيا.


لِذلك أنت بريء كأي فائز ويُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُحقّقَ إنتصاراتَكَ الآن، أنت تَطْلبُ لذا للمَجيء في الشخصِ إلى مركزِ إنفاقَ خدمةِ يانصيبِ أي إف آر أو الأوربي الأمريكية بالمتطلباتِ التاليةِ:


1, أي نسخة فوتوغرافية مِنْ شهادةِ فائزي إدّعائِكِ.

2، الولايات المتّحدة تهمِ الرسميةِ $ 720.00 دولار.

3، Internaional بطاقة الهويةَ أَو جوازَ السفر.



صكّ wonكَ سَأكُونُ مصنّع وسلّمتُنّ إليك، حالما أنت
إدفعْ التهمَ الرسميةَ للإستشارةِ، معالجة صكِّ wonكِ،
وتسليم دولي / تهمة ساعي.



متطلبات عمليةِ إدّعاءِ:



1. إنسخْ بطاقةِ تعريفكَ الوطنيةِ بالمَسْحِ، سوية بشهادةِ الفائزين، هذه
للتعريفِ الصحيحِ.


2. لمنفعتِكَ الخاصةِ، عيش عطوف تفاصيلكَ الفائِزة / تذكرة
العدد Highlyconfidential لتَفادي إدِّعاء خاطئِ ومضاعفِ.


3. رجاءً لاحظْ بأنّ الولايات المتّحدةِ 720$ (سبعمائة عشرون دولار) يَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونَ
دَفعتْ ثمن إستشارةً، معالجة صكِّ wonكِ، والولايات المتّحدة الإضافية 55$ (خمسة وخمسون دولار) لأجرةِ التوصيل الدوليةِ.



التهم الكليّة للولايات المتّحدةِ 775$ (سبعمائة خمسة وسبعون دولار) لَها فقط
لكي يُدْفَعَ قبل تسليمِ صكِّكَ خلال الوحدةِ الدوليةِ
خدمة ساعي.


رجاءً لا تَطْلبْ بِأَنَّ هذه التهمةِ يَجِبُ أَنْ تُخْصَمَ مِنْ صكِّ wonكِ، هو لَنْ يُشرّفُ، لأن صكَّ wonكَ وُقّعتُنّ بالكامل مباشرة مِنْ المصرفِ المدينيِ والشركة الماليةِ نيويورك.



تحت معلوماتُ الدفع: دفعة التهمةَ سَتَجْعلُ خلال تحويل المصرفِ البرقي إلى التفاصيلِ تحت! !


معلومات حسابنا! ! ! !

اسم المصرفِ: . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . مصرف آسِيَا الوسطى [بي سي أي]
اسم حسابِ: . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ريجينا Rarasati.
رقم الحساب: . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 3451931928.
الرمز السريع: . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Cenaidja
عنوان المصرفِ: . . . . . . . . Pondok Lestari
Tangerang أندونيسيا.



أَو

معلومات حسابِ إتحادِنا الغربيةِ



الاسم: ريجينا Rarasati.



العنوان: Tangerang أندونيسيا.




بعد جَعْل دفعتِكَ مِنْ الولايات المتّحدةِ 775$ (سبعمائة خمسة وسبعون دولار) رجاءً أرسلي تفاصيلَ الدفعةَ للتأكيدِ.


صكّ wonكَ سَتُصدّقنَ إلى إسمكَ الحقيقي وتُسلّمنَ إليك حالما دفعة تهمتكِ وتمسّكُ وصحيحُ ومؤكَّدُ إلى والأوامرِ وأعلاهِ سَيُنتجُ خدمةَ فعّالةَ وقصوى التي كُلّ الفائزون أَنْ.


للتوضيحِ الشفهيِ الأكثرِ رجاءً إتّصل ب
مباشرة إلى نقَّالي (+62857-1486-1619)



أجمل التحيات،


المحامي حليم حافظ المحترم


التهاني!




المحامي حليم حافظ. المحترم.





الوكيل الإئتماني الآسيوي.

*

----------


## style for you

[CENTER](  النصاب السابع  )



How are you today?

I write to inform you that we have already sent you USD5000.00 dollars through Western union as we have been given the mandate to transfer your full compensation payment of  USD1.800,000.00 via western union by this government.

I called to give you the information through phone as internet hackers were many but i cannot reach you yesterday even this morning.So,I decided to email you the MTCN and sender name so that can pick up this USD5000.00 to enable us send another USD5000.00 by tomorrow as you knows we will be sending you only USD5000.00 per day.Please pick up this information and run to any western union in your country to pick up the USD5000.00 and send us email back to send you another payment tomorrow.

Manager Mr Hamed Azeez
Email: westernuniondelivery6753@yahoo.com.hk
Tel: +2347063204559

call or email us once you picked up this USD5000.00 today.

Here is the western union information to pick up the USD5000.00,

MTCN :؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
Sender's Name: Mark Winters
Question: Honest
Answer:Trust
Amount:5000.00USD

I am waiting for your call once you pick up USD5000.00,

Thanks
Mrs Fatimat Hasan.





*
كيف أنت اليوم؟

أَكْتبُ لإعلامك بأنّنا أرسلنَاك يو إس دي 5000.00 دولار خلال الإتحادِ الغربيِ كما نحن أعطينَا الإنتدابَ لتَحويل دفعةِ تعويضِكَ الكاملةِ ليو إس دي 1.800,000.00 عن طريق الإتحادِ الغربيِ بهذه الحكومةِ.

دَعوتُ لإعْطائك المعلوماتِ خلال الهاتفِ كلصوص كومبيوتر الإنترنتِ كَانوا العديد مِنْ لكن i لا يَستطيعونَ وُصُولك أمس حتى هذا morning.So,I حازم لإرْسال بالبريد الإلكترونيك إم تي سي إن ومرسل يَسمّيانِ لكي يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَلتقطا هذا يو إس دي 5000.00 لتَمْكيننا نُرسلُ يو إس دي آخر 5000.00 مِن قِبل غداً كما تَعْرفُ بأنّنا سَنُرسلُك فقط يو إس دي 5000.00 بِاليوم. رجاءً إلتقطْ هذه المعلوماتِ والمَرةِ إلى أيّ إتحاد غربي في بلادِكَ لإلتِقاط يو إس دي 5000.00 وأرسل لنا بريد إلكتروني يَعُودُ إلى يُرسلُك دفعةَ أخرى غداً.

مدير السّيدِ حامد Azeez
البريد الإلكتروني: westernuniondelivery6753@yahoo.com.hk
الهاتف: +2347063204559

إتّصلْ أَو أرسلْ بالبريد الإلكترونينا عندما إلتقطتَ هذا يو إس دي 5000.00 اليوم.

هنا معلوماتُ الإتحادِ الغربيةِ لإلتِقاط يو إس دي 5000.00,

إم تي سي إن: 622؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اسم المرسلِ: فصول شتاء مارك
السؤال: صادق
الجواب: الثقة
كمية :5000.00 يو إس دي

أَنتظرُ ندائَكَ عندما تَلتقطُ يو إس دي 5000.00,

شكراً
السّيدة Fatimat حسن.
[/CENTER]*





طبعا  بيروح  الشاب  منا  فرحان  انه  هياخد  دفعه  من  المال  وعندما  يذهب   الي   بنك  تحويل  الاموال  يقولون  له  انه  لاازم  يرسل  مبلغ  اكثر  من  المرسل  اليه   وهيه 5500  دولاار    وفعلاا  يستلم  اول   دفعه 5000 دولاار  يبقي  مستىني  الدفعه  التانيه  علشان  يعوض  ال 500  دولاار  وفعلا  يزيد  المبلغ  ايلي  10.000 دولاار  والخ  الخ

بعد   السحب  الخامس   يري  انه   دفع حوالي 2500  دولاار  من  جيبه  الخاص        :hey:

----------


## style for you

How are you today?

I write to inform you that we have already sent you USD5000.00 dollars through Western union as we have been given the mandate to transfer your full compensation payment of  USD1.800,000.00 via western union by this government.

I called to give you the information through phone as internet hackers were many but i cannot reach you yesterday even this morning.So,I decided to email you the MTCN and sender name so that can pick up this USD5000.00 to enable us send another USD5000.00 by tomorrow as you knows we will be sending you only USD5000.00 per day.Please pick up this information and run to any western union in your country to pick up the USD5000.00 and send us email back to send you another payment tomorrow.

Manager Mr Hamed Azeez
Email: westernuniondelivery6753@yahoo.com.hk
Tel: +2347063204559

call or email us once you picked up this USD5000.00 today.

Here is the western union information to pick up the USD5000.00,

MTCN : ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
Sender's Name: Mark Winters
Question: Honest
Answer:Trust
Amount:5000.00USD

I am waiting for your call once you pick up USD5000.00,

Thanks
Mrs Fatimat Hasan.




كيف أنت اليوم؟

أَكْتبُ لإعلامك بأنّنا أرسلنَاك يو إس دي 5000.00 دولار خلال الإتحادِ الغربيِ كما نحن أعطينَا الإنتدابَ لتَحويل دفعةِ تعويضِكَ الكاملةِ ليو إس دي 1.800,000.00 عن طريق الإتحادِ الغربيِ بهذه الحكومةِ.

دَعوتُ لإعْطائك المعلوماتِ خلال الهاتفِ كلصوص كومبيوتر الإنترنتِ كَانوا العديد مِنْ لكن i لا يَستطيعونَ وُصُولك أمس حتى هذا morning.So,I حازم لإرْسال بالبريد الإلكترونيك إم تي سي إن ومرسل يَسمّيانِ لكي يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَلتقطا هذا يو إس دي 5000.00 لتَمْكيننا نُرسلُ يو إس دي آخر 5000.00 مِن قِبل غداً كما تَعْرفُ بأنّنا سَنُرسلُك فقط يو إس دي 5000.00 بِاليوم. رجاءً إلتقطْ هذه المعلوماتِ والمَرةِ إلى أيّ إتحاد غربي في بلادِكَ لإلتِقاط يو إس دي 5000.00 وأرسل لنا بريد إلكتروني يَعُودُ إلى يُرسلُك دفعةَ أخرى غداً.

مدير السّيدِ حامد Azeez
البريد الإلكتروني: westernuniondelivery6753@yahoo.com.hk
الهاتف: +2347063204559

إتّصلْ أَو أرسلْ بالبريد الإلكترونينا عندما إلتقطتَ هذا يو إس دي 5000.00 اليوم.

هنا معلوماتُ الإتحادِ الغربيةِ لإلتِقاط يو إس دي 5000.00,

إم تي سي إن: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اسم المرسلِ: فصول شتاء مارك
السؤال: صادق
الجواب: الثقة
كمية :5000.00 يو إس دي

أَنتظرُ ندائَكَ عندما تَلتقطُ يو إس دي 5000.00,

شكراً
السّيدة Fatimat حسن.

----------


## om faisal

ONLINE PROMO 2010!‏
From:  grantawarddept002@cox.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 29, 2010 10 :52: 27 PM 
To:   

The Microsoft Online Promo Mega Jackpot Lottery, United Kingdom wishes to inform you that the results of E-mail address ballot lottery international program by Great Britain held 29th May, 2010 is out. Your email account have been picked as a winner of a lump sum pay out 750,000.00GBPGBP credited to (LOTTERY) Reference NO: BTD/968/06,Batch No:409978E. This is from total prize money of 3,750,000.00 GBP GBP shared among (5) international winners in this category. fill out the claims Form. You are to contact our claims agent for validation with Your Name in Full: Your Address:Your Occupation: Your Nationality: Your City Your Mobile number:  7. Your Age: 8. Your Gender:  Claims Agent: Albert ThomasTel: +447035993464E-mail: msn_claimsdepartment101@live.co.uk Yours Sincerely, Dr (Mrs.) Mary Thompson. On-Line Coordinator, Microsoft Mega Jackpot Lottery.

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Final Warning‏
From:  Windows Live (bibiana614@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 29, 2010 9:57:22 PM 
To:   

Account Alert

Dear Valued Member, 


Due to the congestion in all Hotmail account users and removal of all unused Hotmail Accounts,Hotmail would be shutting down all unused Accounts,You will have to confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Info below after clicking the reply button, or your account will be suspended within 3 days for security reasons. 

User Name: ...... ... ...........
Email Address: ...................

Password:......... ....... ........
Date of Birth:........ ....... ...
Country Or Territory:.................. . 
Occupation:..............................



After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal.. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconvenience.


Warning!!!  Account owner that refuses to update his or her account before 3 days of receiving this warning will lose his or her account permanently.


Thank you for using Windows Live
Warning Code:VX2G99AAJ
Copyright © 2010 Windows Live! Inc. All rights reserved.

----------


## om faisal

Information about your X6 Concept‏
From:  alessandro.alboresi@univr.it 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 29, 2010 12:16:25 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 



It yours BMW X6 Concept  Car and a 750,000.00GBP. with Ticket number: 22 5954 78 and Serial number:BMWP / S-A-M 7554-1189 Contact Mr. Beam Dave, with your Full name:
Email: beamdave@gmx.net
Tel +447024083566
Regards,Bmw Team.

----------


## om faisal

Veuillez contacter la DHL aujourd'hui‏
From:  EMILY CRAIG (emily.craig@orange.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 28, 2010 11 :32: 02 PM 
To:  emilycraig@orange.fr 
  2 attachments | Download all attachments (92.4 KB)  
 Emily.jpg (53.7 KB), Emily CRA...jpg (38.7 KB)  




Bien Aimé Bonjour.    


         Je me réjouis énormément de votre réponse .Que Dieu vous bénisses énormement . Aujourd'hui meme j'ai eu une conversation amicale avec mon DOCTEUR , sur mon projet de Donation,et j'avoue que cela lui a beaucoup plus.  Je veux vous dire mes remerciements pour votre disponibilité confirmée. Je loue également l'eternel car il a exocé ma prière en votre faveur . 
J'ai  le coeur serré, les larmes au bord des yeux en vous écrivant .
Mais je me demande parfois, Faut-il absolument une raison pour donner ? Et d'abord, que signifie donner ? Quels est le sens du don ?  C'est lorsque vous donnez de vous-meme que vous donnez reellement." Ceux qui ne comprendrons  pas ce que je  fait, donnent-ils ? Et que donnent-ils ? Oui je vous  donne cet Argent.
Mais j'ai  reçu aussi ! Cet echange électronique est le plus precieux qui soit.
Bien Aimé, je voudrais ne pas etre seule,je voudrait  etre accompagnee dans ces moments difficiles, etre rassuree quand j’ai peur, etre consolee quand j’ai du chagrin, etre soutenue, etre entendue, etre acceptee pour ce que je suis, Ainsi me sentir aimee. Je te dis  Vraiment merci , Mes mots sont impuissants a dire ma gratitude,car ici couchée sur mon lit d'Hopital je n'ai plus aucune force pour faire quoique ce soit ,plus de  reves  pour moi-meme , plus de  desirs .
           Je ne sais comment  vivre avec ce rien qui reste,  seulement la foi et l'espoir pour tout soutien .
Le jour se leve ,le temps passe, et mon coeur bats de moins en moins, j'ai peur de mourir , j'ai vraiment peur, J'ose espèrée que je ne me suis pas trompée sur votre bonne foie car avant 
que je ne vous ai contacté , j'ai dû veuillez la nuit entière malgré que
ma santé allait vraiment mal ,en priant notre Dieu le tout miséricordieux
qu'il puisse m'envoyer une personne sérieuse qui saura bien gérer mon
argent et offrir aux plus démunies la joie et le sourire de vivre
également .Je vous ai donc choisit  avec la bénédiction de Dieu.
Aussi Je tiens à vous informer que les procédures Juridiques ont été déja établies, et que j'ai laissé des instructions à la DHL afin que ma MALLETTE  vous soit envoyé sous une  Assurance Diplomatique, pour  PLUS de sécurité.
J'espere  Aussi  que vous  recevrez  MES PHOTOS , joinds. 



         Veuillez contacter la DHL aujourd'hui même afin que mes instructions se fassent comme je l'ai ordonnée .L'argent que vous allez recevoir , est une bénediction de Dieu pour vous .Je vie ces derniers heures dans la peur , peur de mourir sans savoir le sort qui sera reservé à mon argent que j'ai laissé derrière moi .C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai pris l'initiative de vous léguer mon argent .  Contactez la DHL à Cotonou au Bénin . J'ai laissé des instructions que vous viendrez retirer mes biens .L'argent soit (UN MILLION VINGT CINQ MILLE DOLLARS US  (1.025.000 Us Dollars) est dans ma mallette de couleur cendre que j'ai mise dans mon coffre sous contôle de La DHL . IMPORTANT Vous  enverrez les détails sur mon coffre ci-dessous par e-mail à la DHL pour confirmer que c'est bien  moi qui vous ai envoyé.Vous devez également communiquez une adresse pour qu'il vous l'envoi  .Pour cela vous devez remplir le texte ci-dessous et le lui envoyé .Aussi je vous recommande la discretion et ne divulguez par cette lettre a personne .Soyez vraiment discrets à l'égard de vos proches et amis jusqu'a ce que vous recevez l'argent chez vous car je ne voudrais pas que mon amant qui continue à courir un peu partout pour avoir mon argent en ce moment alors que je suis encore vivante dans ma situation vienne à découvrir cette lettre .Donc soyez totalement discret autour de vous .En vous léguant cet argent , je suis persuadé qu' après ma mort je serai avec Dieu le plus miséricordieux et bienfaiteur .Contactez la DHL à Cotonou au Bénin à son e-mail ci-dessous et faite vite pour l'amour de Dieu, et surtout ne lui dite aussi rien sur le réel contenue de la mallette . 




DHL EXPRESS 

TRANSPORTS ET COMMERCES      
Cotonou / Bénin  

DHL International Benin
Centre Xanadu
Ancien Pont
03 BP 2147
Cotonou


Adresse électronique de la DHL Bénin : dhltransportcourrier@w.cn




..................................................  ................TEXTE.............................  .........................




A Monsieur le Directeur de la DHL Bénin

Je viens en qualité du bénéficiaire des biens de Madame  Emily CRAIG de nationalité ANGLAISE avec un Passeport N°124574 , résidente en république du Bénin où elle est détentrice d'un coffre dans votre institution ; les renseignement secrets de son coffre sont  : 

Titulaire du Coffre : Madame Emily CRAIG
Numéro du coffre : BM212298   


code de sécurité secret: NENIBBI20041 
Contenue du coffre :Mallette de couleur cendre
Contenue de la mallette :Bien Familiale
Autre information: ANV/XX2203 
Code Guichet : 01011 


Par ailleurs Je souhaite que vous m'envoyer expressivement la mallette à mon adresse ci-dessous .

NOM : ...............................................
PRENOM :..........................................
ADRESSE :.........................................
PAYS :............................................... 

VILLE: .............................................. 

PROFESSION: ................................... 

TELEPHONE:......................................


Respectueusement le vôtre




                              -------------------------------------------------------------



Je vous laisse mon adresse privé emilycraig@hotmail.fr  et mettez moi au courant de l'évolution de mon projet de donation. 




Merci pour votre aimable compréhension.




Votre soeur en Christ Emily CRAIG

----------


## om faisal

Information about your X6 Concept‏
From:  alessandro.alboresi@univr.it 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 28, 2010 10 :22: 25 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 



You are a Winner of a BMW X6 Concept Car and a £750,000.00GBP. with Ticket number: 22 5954 78 and Serial number:BMWP / S-A-M 7554-1189 Contact Mrs Joyce Melher, with your Fullname:Country:Address:
Email:joycemelher@freenet.de
Regards,
Bmw Promo Team.

----------


## om faisal

CONGRATULATION YOU HAVE WON (NOKIA UK ONLINE PROMO AWARD 2010)‏
From:  NOKIA UKONLINE PROMO AWARD 2010 (leif.lindeskov@comhem.se)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 28, 2010 9 :27: 09 PM 
To:   

CONGRATULATION !!! YOU HAVE WON GB£850,000.00.POUNDS STERLING IN THE ON-GOING (NOKIA UKONLINE PROMO AWARD 2010). CONTACT THE FINANCE DEPARTMENT OFFICER MR.WILLIAMS MORGAN ON EMAIL: nokiaukresult2010@live.com, TEL:+44-703-599-2107 FOR MORE DETAILS. BEST REGARDS, MRS. MARION CROWLEY.(ONLINE CO-ORDINATOR).

----------


## om faisal

Me correspondre avec toi cher ami‏
From:  nathalialebrun01 (nathalialebrun01@orange.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 28, 2010 12:48:46 PM 
To:   

Bonjour à vous,

Vous n’êtes pas sans savoir que le net est le meilleur outil de correspondance et surtout un moyen très efficace de se faire des ami (e) s. Si aujourd’hui  mon message parvient dans votre boîte email c’est parce que j’aimerais de tout cœur lier une amitié avec vous.

Je sais que vous vous demandez comment j’ai eu votre adresse email. C’est en écrivant juste un pays sur le site Google.fr que votre email  m’est parvenu. L’amitié est la seule chose qui ne cesse de lier les hommes et de créer des couples.Je suis canadienne âgée de 28 ans. 


Je suis juste une chargée de mission et plus précisément une coordinatrice  dans une entreprise de la place. Je suis en mission à LONDRES au sein de l’organisation dans laquelle je travaille.

Je sais aussi que vous allez répondre à mon message car j’ai envie de connaître la culture Africaines et la culture des autres pays. Je ne suis pas raciste, ne fume pas et surtout aime les blagues. J’aime le Cinéma, le tourisme et surtout j’aime  le chocolat.

Je m’excuse de mon intrusion dans votre vie privée mais essayez de comprendre. Je vous enverrai mes photos une fois que j’aurai votre  réponse. 

Voici mon adresse email personnel, veuillez bien me répondre dans cette boîte privée : Nathalia_lebrun2007@hotmail.fr

Je vous souhaite une bonne journée et que la Paix soit avec  vous,

Mlle Pamela Lebrun

----------


## om faisal

**Confidential**‏
From:  Julie MC.CONACHY (jmcco73@eq.edu.au)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 27, 2010 12:57:34 AM 
To:   

Am Mr Sun Lin, an Account Officer with the International bank of Taipei, I am requesting for your partnership in re-profiling funds.Contact me for details private Email **mr.linsun@discuz.org**

----------


## om faisal

Dear Email Owner‏
From:  sanzamp@unipd.it 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, May 26, 2010 6 :10: 35 PM 
To:  bmwpromotionwinner@bmw.com 

 --Dear Email Owner,You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00 Contact Mr. AlexJefferson, BMW Agent To Claim Via Email: bmw.alexjefferson31@email.ch withyour Name, Country, Age and Phone.With Regard,Promotion Coordinator.

----------


## om faisal

FW: v q N B‏
From:  mostafa sheha (sheha_mostafa@hotmail.com)  
Sent: Tuesday, May 25, 2010 9:58:05 PM 
To:  a7moad@msn.com 

Hey，good news!
I ordered one Nokia N97 Black Unlocked from this website www.dear-shiningtrade.com one weeks ago, today I've got it . Amazing,beyond my imagination, it's genuine and as good as expected,but much cheaper. I'm pleased to share this good news with you! May all goes well for you.
Best regards. 


QzH42 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hotmail: Trusted email with Microsoft’s powerful SPAM protection. Sign up now.

----------


## ابن البلد

ربنا يبارك فيكي أم فيصل

وإن شاء الله ما أحد ينخدع بيهم أبدا

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  M BENZ PROMO (dennisbak@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 25, 2010 5:50:00 PM 
To:   



Names....
Address......

----------


## om faisal

FW: x z 1 X‏
From:  mostafa sheha (sheha_mostafa@hotmail.com)  
Sent: Monday, May 24, 2010 4:02:13 AM 
To:  a7moad@msn.com 

how are you ?
Just received  my iphone 3gs 32gb from this website www.motonlinele.org.  much cheaper than others and genuine . if you would like to get one,you can check it out, 
all the best for 2010
Regards,   
MSN: motonlinele@hotmail.com
E-mail: motonlinele@188.com


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hotmail: Trusted email with Microsoft’s powerful SPAM protection. Sign up now

----------


## om faisal

Google Incorporation®.
Stamford new Road,
Altricham Cheshire,
WA14 1EP 
London,
United Kingdom.

Data File Number: UK/9420X2/68
Winning Number: GUK/877/798/2010
Notification Date: 24/05/2010


Notification Date: 24/05/2010‏
From:  Google Incorporation (info_anniversary@google.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 24, 2010 12:48:05 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Google In...doc (24.0 KB)  







GOOGLE ANNIVERSARY WINNING NOTIFICATION.

We wish to congratulate you once again on this note, for being part of our winners selected this year. This promotion was set-up to encourage the active users of the Google search engine and the Google ancillary services.

Hence we do believe with your winning prize, you will continue to be active and patronage to the Google search engine. Google is now the biggest search engine worldwide and in an effort to make sure that it remains the most widely used search engine, we ran an online e-mail beta test which your email address won Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (£850, 000, 00)

We wish to formally announce to you that you have successfully passed the requirements, statutory obligations, verifications, validations and satisfactory report Test conducted for all online winners.

A winning cheque will be issued in your name by Google Promotion Award Team, You have therefore won the entire sum of Eight Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (£850, 000, 00) and also a certificate of prize claims will be sent along side your winning cheque.

Contact Google Incorporation ® Online Officer: 
Mr. Ben Mason.
Email: mr.benmason@gala.net
Tel: + (44) 701 11 5 1324.

You are advised to contact your Foreign Transfer Manager with the following details to avoid unnecessary delay and complications:

VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM.

.Full Name: 
.Residential Address:
. Fax/Tel (Mobile): 
.Nationality/Country: 
.Age/Sex: 
.Occupation/Position: 
.What is your comment On Google Promo?

The Google Promotion Award Team has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers. As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Google Promotion Award Team has reached a decision from headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both the double claimer and the real winner, as it is taken that the real winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize.

Congratulations from the Staffs & Members of the Google interactive Lotteries Board Commission.

Sincerely,
Mr. Ben Mason.
Google Promotion Award Team.

----------


## om faisal

I Need Your Assistant...‏
From:  frank white (vivian@peoplepc.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 23, 2010 2:54:52 PM 
To:  drilling4water@gmail.com 

 From Sgt. Frank White Hi Friend, how are you and your family? Hope all is well, it is my pleasure to reach you, I’m Sgt Frank White, a US Marine Sgt. Serving in the 3rd Battalion, 25th Marine Regiment that Patrols the Anbar province, Iraq.I was elated in your profile, as a business oriented person to reach you with a good heart of love, and with the sincerity of my heart.I would like to know you and if possible become friends and see what the future may hold in package for both of us.Friend, I would like to discuss some important and profitable business transaction with you, which at the end of the day it will benefit both us.I will let you know the details and its source upon the response of your email as soon as possible. Best Regards Sgt. Frank J. White  United States Marine Corps. IRAQ

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  BMW (mr.harrywilliams@freenet.ch)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 18, 2010 7:46:59 AM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  western union (kross@tie.cl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 25, 2010 12 :25: 50 PM 
To:   

You have $50,000USD.Confirm this receipt by replying the due process unitofficer:Fill the details:Name,Address,Tel,Occupation,etc,Reply

----------


## om faisal

Dear e-MAIL Winner,‏
From:  john.karlsson09@bredband.net (john.karlsson09@bredband.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 14, 2010 5:58:30 PM 
To:   

Dear e-MAIL Winner,Your email address won £750,000.00 GBP in this Year NATIONAL LOTTERY E-mail online draw with Ticket no: 60470937545 166. To claims your prize, contact our agent Mr. George Smith with the details below(Full Names, Contact Address, Country, Age, Sex, Occupation & Telephone numbers) to this Email: uknl.claims.draw@hotmail.co.ukPhone Number: Tel: +4470359 61304Please do reply to this mail Email: uknl.claims.draw@hotmail.co.ukYours Sincerely,Mr. Von Kerens, John K(Web-Email Information Manager)

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  BMW (vivikallgren@comhem.se)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 17, 2010 6 :23: 30 PM 
To:   

You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP To Claim ContactMr. Alex Jeferson, BMW Agent Email: bmw.alexjefferson01@email.ch with Name,Country, Age and Phone no.
You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP To Claim ContactMr. Alex Jeferson, BMW Agent Email: bmw.alexjefferson01@email.ch with Name,Country, Age and Phone no.With Regards,Mr. Harry Williams.

----------


## om faisal

Notre bénéficiaire du 3eme prix‏
From:  centre.commercial (centre.commercial@orange.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 25, 2010 12:17:46 PM 
To:  gagnant03@int.bj 

Bonjour cher gagnant  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Vous venez de gagné soixante mille euros  lors de tombola organisée par la Structure d'épargne et de crédit "La poule aux oeufs d'or .elle a été organiser dans le but de promouvoir les activités de leur structure d'épargne vers d'autre pays. Votre code gagnant est : BEN 1800 Pour plus d'informations veuillez contacter le Maître Patrick kerekou, le superviseur de cette tombola  à l'adresse Email: maitrekerekou@hotmail.fr  pour lui envoyer vos  informations suivantes : Votre  nom et prénoms, Profession, Contacts téléphonique, sexe, pays, le code gagnant. 

Le groupe d’épargne vous félicite pour ce gain

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  BMW (vivikallgren@comhem.se)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 17, 2010 6:21:14 PM 
To:   

You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP To Claim ContactMr. Alex Jeferson, BMW Agent Email: bmw.alexjefferson01@email.ch with Name,Country, Age and Phone no.With Regards,Mr. Harry Williams.

----------


## om faisal

CITOYENNETE IMMIGRATION CANADA Réf : 135/GCI/DRH508-CIC-2010.‏
From:  anonce_du_jour (anonce_du_jour@orange.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 23, 2010 12:38:30 AM 
To:   



CITOYENNETE IMMIGRATION CANADA

DIRECTION G&Eacute;N&Eacute;RALE CIC, 5450, Côte Des Neiges, suite 402
Montréal (Québec), Canada H2Z 1A4
Tel: +1 514-289-2211:Fax : 925-225-3000
Tel:+229 98 08 46 32
PDG:THIERRY VANDAL /CANADA

De la lutte contre le Chômage et la pauvreté dans le monde, le personnel du service Citoyenneté Immigration Canada (CIC) en Collaboration avec les grandes entreprises Canadiennes et son ministère des affaires étrangère vous informez sur ordre de la direction chargé du droit de l’information sur Internet « INFO WEB PLUS » de son éventuel recrutement de personnels pouvant travaillez dans tous les secteurs techniques et professionnels de sa société au Canada. Veillez donc prendre connaissance des conditions de postulations à partir de l'information sur emploi si dans ce message et envoyer si vous êtes intéressé par cet offre, votre CV et 2 photo d'identité à l'adresse de la direction qui est la suivante: immigration_cic_agence_canada@yahoo.fr ou cic_representant_canada@ymail.com pour avoir le formulaire à remplir.
Vous recevez ce message d'information sur l’offre d’emploi par l’accord du droit à l’information certifié par la direction chargé des informations sur le net : Site web: www.cic.gc.ca
Merci donc de ne pas y répondre si vous ne vous sentiez pas concerné.

NB: VEUILLEZ NOUS FAIRE PARVENIR DANS LES MEILLEURS DELAIS VOS DEMANDES SOUS LA REFERENCE
Réf : 135/GCI/DRH508-CIC-2010.

----------


## om faisal

Bonsoir,‏
From:  dolphmarie@sfr.fr 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 21, 2010 1:54:21 PM 
To:  drmurali@hotmail.com 



Bonsoir,
Je m'excuse pour cette intrusion, je me nomme MARIE DOLPH je suis française résident a Londre . J'ai dû vous contacter de cette sorte parce que je souhaite faire une chose très importante. Je souffre d'un cancer du cerveau qui est en phase terminale, mon médecin vient de m'informer que mes jours sont comptés du fait de mon état de santé est dégradé. Je suis veuve et je n'ai pas d'enfant.
J'envisage de faire une donation de tous mes biens.J'ai en ce moment dans mon compte personnel compte bloqué, la somme de €1 Millions euros (un millions d’euros) que j'avais garder pour un projet. Je serai grée de vous donner cet argent qui pourra vous aider dans vos projet, je vous prie d'accepter cela car c'est un don que je vous fait et cela sans rien demander en retour.

Veuillez me contactez dès que possible si vous êtes d'accord pour mon offre.
Mme MARIE DOLPH
voici mon Email personnel: marie.dolph@live.fr (répondez moi s'il vous plait a ce mail)

----------


## om faisal

RECOMPENSE MTN & FIFA WORLD CUP 2010‏
From:  SERVICE RECLAMATION (service.reclamation45@orange.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 20, 2010 8:02:01 PM 
To:   

Bonjour,
Pour prouver sa participation et son soutien aux différents pays ayant leur équipe nationale dans la compétition FIFA 2010 AFRIQUE DU SUD, la fondation MTN a organisé une grande tombola basée sur une sélection au hasard de 5 adresses emails parmi plus de 500.000. A cet effet votre adresse email a été choisie vous laissant ainsi bénéficiaire d'une somme de 100.000€. Lot N° 4536 MTN-SP10 et Réf N° 456TR100/2010.
Prière envoyer votre Nom, Prénoms, Age, Sexe, Fonction, Pays Téléphone à l'adresse email du Notaire AGOSSOU JEAN   pour réclamer votre gain: cabinet.agossou@yahoo.fr

                Félicitation et Merci de vite faire diligence.

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  British Promotion (sjhpastor@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 20, 2010 2 :56: 54 PM 
To:   

 Your Email Id has won 1,000,000.00 GBP (One Million Great British Pounds in the British Tobacco Promo send your;Names...Country...Sex...Tel...

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Windows Live Account Alert‏
From:  Windows Live Team (austinbaf@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 18, 2010 3:19:33 AM 
To:  windowsliveservices22@hotmail.com 

ACCOUNT@ UPDATED 

Windows Live Team Account Alert!!!



Dear Account User 

This Email is from Hotmail Customer Care. We are having congestions due to the anonymous registration of Hotmail accounts so we are shutting down some Hotmail accounts and your account was among those to be deleted. We are sending this email to you so that you can verify and let us know if you still want to use this account.


Due to the congestion in all Hotmail users and removal of all unused Hotmail Accounts, Hotmail would be shutting down all unused accounts. You will have to confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Info below after clicking the reply button or your account will be suspended within 24 hours for security reasons.

User Name:.................................... 
Password:........................................
Date Of Birth:.........................................
Country Or Territory:..............................

After Following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconvenience

----------


## om faisal

Notice.
From:  HSBC BANK (customer_services@egypt.hcbc.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 16, 2010 5:29:18 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 



Dear Customer


We are upgrading our systems to serve you better

We at HSBC are continuously investing in the latest technology to enhance our service levels. In line with this, we are upgrading our Information Technology System which will also be an important milestone in making your banking experience safe.

Customers are advised to login to their account and update your Account Preferences.

We are upgrading our systems to serve you better

Failure to do such will result to the deactivation of Account.

Be advised to enter all your account preference exactly the way you use it, so that we may update them properly

Please  click here  to logon to your Account 

If you have any queries or need additional information, please contact your branch 

Yours sincerely, 
HSBC Bank Egypt

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)
From:  MICHAEL DESIMONE (mjdesimone@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 14, 2010 9:46:02 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  


Your E-mail ID Has Been Awarded 950,000,00 GBP In Our Mercedes Benz Promo.Send Your :
Name.... 
Tel..... 
Address.... 
Country....

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greetings
From:  Ibrahim Hussen (ibrahimhusen@rediffmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 30, 2010 5:45:56 AM 
To:  nelsontony67@yahoo.com 

Greetings,
I am Ibrahim Hussein, a born Senegalese presently in Malaysia where I was circumstantially advised to stay for a while in order to save my life.
My late father was a well known goldsmith in my country before he met his untimely death. He was killed by my community opposition leader over a piece of land where my late father was mining gold locally.
I had to leave my country because of this incident with my two inherited locker box of gold which my father left for me. See attached photo.
I am not writing you because I want to tell you stories. I write because I want to sell this bars of gold.
I dont know the cost price here in Malaysia but a friend told me the market value is not less than twenty million US Dollars. The price is not the issue now, but how do I get a buyer? The two locker box are here with me in Malaysia, if you are interested or have any idea on how to trade the gold please contact me through this email address or call me by phone so we can arrange a meeting for you to see the gold an negotiate prize. Call me on +60172719674 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting +60126357127 end_of_the_skype_highlighting.

Regards,
Ibrahim Hussein
email:ibrahimhusen3@gmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BMW Promotion Winner 2010
From:  BMW (mr.harrywilliams@freenet.ch)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 14, 2010 10 :35: 03 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

   -- You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and 750,000.00GBP To Claim ContactMr. Alex Jeferson, BMW Agent Email: bmw.alexjefferson01@email.ch with Name,Country, Age and Phone no.With Regards,Mr. Harry Williams

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
DEAR LUCKY WINNER !!!CONGRATULATIONS!!!
From:  Notification Center (notificationcenter@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 20, 2010 9 :35: 16 AM 
To:   






UNITED  KINGDOM IN COLABRATION WITH GOLD MINING COMPANY. INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE AWARD  MILLION INT & NATIONAL LOTTERY PROMOTION OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO,12th AVENUE KWAME NKRUMAH 01 BP .

VISIT THE WEBSITE(www.acculotto.com).

                              WINNER i  WINNER ii WINNER iii 

 We are pleased to inform you of the result of the INTERNATIONAL POOLS LOTTERY RAFFLE DRAW International programs held on the ( 20TH OF MAY 2010 ). Your e-mail address was attached to the following.

Ticket Number: 6325698-44596-222  
Serial Number: 410-32659
Draw lucky Numbers: 4014-236985744-596

Which consequently won in the 2nd category, you have therefore been approved for lump sum payment of ( $2.5 Two Million Five Hundred Thousand Dollars )

!!!CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Due to mix up of some numbers and names, we ask that you keep your wining information confidential until your claim has been processed and your money remitted to your bank account.

This is part of our security protocols to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program by some participants, All participants were selected through a computer ballot system drawn from over 20,000 company and 30,000, individual's email addresses from all over the world.

 For your information on how you will start processing and remittance of your wining prize money to your designated account of your choice. 

Fill this CLAIMING RELEASE FORM bellow and send it immediately to claiming manager, MR .TANKO DABABA. e-mail Address stated bellow.for due processing and remittance of your prize money to a designated account of your choice to this e- mails stated below: 

UNITED NATIONAL LOTTERY PROMOTIONS/PRIZE GIVING AWARD 12TH.AVENUE KWAME N'KRUMAH, OUAGADOUGOU,BURKINA-FASO.

CLAIMING MANAGER: MR. TANKO DABABA.

Email: nationalagcy@voila.fr

(1) YOUR FULL NAME:
(2) CONTACT ADDRESS:
(3) SEX:
(4) AGE:
(5) MARITAL STATUS:
(6) OCCUPATION:
(7) COUNTRY:
(8) PHONE NUMBER:
(9) YOUR PASSPORT PHOTO:
(10) BANK NAME:
(11) BANK ADDRESS:
(12) ACCOUNT NUMBER: 
(13) BANK SWIFT CODE:

NOTE: In order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, Remember,all prize money must be claimed not later than ( 09TH OF JUNE 2010 ).After this duration,all funds will be returned to the Ministry of Economic Affairs  as unclaimed.Furthermore, should there be any change of your address, do inform your claims officer as soon as possible.

Congratulations again from all our staff and thank you for being part of our promotions program.

We wish you continued good fortunes.

Best regards.
The Management,
Lottery Organisation.


Yours Faithfully, 
Mr Tanko Dababa 
Management Lonat award)

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HOT DIAMOND LOTTERY 2010
From:  HOT DIAMOND PLC (hotdiamond@hotdiamond.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 20, 2010 10:16:52 AM 
To:   

10 BARLEY MOW PASSAGE London W4 4PHUnited Kingdom Ref NUMBER: UK/9420X2/68 Batch NUMBER: 074/05/ZY369 WEB SITE: www.hotdiamondeng.page.tl  HOT DIAMOND LOTTERY 2010 On Behalf of Hot Diamond Lottery Commission, we wish to send our congratulatory message over the success of your Email Address emerging as the lucky winning Email address from our computer. This is a Millennium Computer online lottery in which registered email user all over the word are been awarded prizes as a lucky winner.Congratulation! You Has Been Awarded Ј 750,000 In Hot Diamond Lottery Contact Mr. David Mark, TEL: +447031815436 EMAIL: hotdiamondlondon@hotmail.com For Claim. : Full Legal Names: Contact Address: Age: Occupation: Contact Tel/Fax Numbers: Country of Citizenship: Alternate Email Address {If Any} Once again congratulations on behalf of all our staff.  Yours faithfully,  Mr. David MarkTEL:+44 7031 815 436 FAX +448447745199

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greeting to you From Master Aliu Danny Willson,
From:  ALIU WILLSON (aliu4@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 20, 2010 1 :31: 38 PM 
To:   




Greeting to you From Master Aliu Danny Willson,


I am Master Aliu Danny Willson .the only Son of Chief Danny Willson a licensed solid mineral (gold, diamond, etc) exporter before he passed away. Before his death my father, apparently, married a woman who became my stepmother because my mother died when I was very young.  My stepmother already had two daughters of about my age, and they came with her to live in my Father's house. I discovered that there was some ill-feeling from my stepmother towards me, since then I have been badly treated; being forced to undertake work befitting only a servant, in my father's own house. When my father died instead of being in the state of mourns as custom demand, she went as much as desired and claimed my father's property as well into the future regarded as a possible danger to my live.


Before my father passing away he informed me privately that he had an account valued ( $1.5Million US dollars ) which he intend to transfer into his foreign associates account for investment abroad on my behalf, this money he acquired from the export contract he secured and executed under the umbrella of the government. Truly I don't know you but considering my situation and security, couple with an uncontrollable crisis between the rebels and government, my live is no more protected here. I confided on your assistance and write with every respect due to your good person and ask that you assist me to get the money transfer to your bank account on my behalf as my late father's foreign associate to your country for investment.





The reason i need your assistance to help me claim this box is because my late father entered into an agreement with the security company that before i will be able to claim this box from their custody, that i have to present a foreign partner who will stand as my trustee before the security company can release this box to the person, my father did this because he knew that i cannot be able to control this huge amount of money alone without a guardian that is why he instructed the security company and because of that the company cannot release the box to me. And the most important thing is that the Security Company here in Abidjan does not know the real content of the (BOX AS MONEY).It was deposited by my late father as art craft and family treasures such as gold and some others estate documents of my late father, and in the document covering the existence of the consignment box it was deposited in my name Aliu Danny Willson as his next of kin. 



Also after this consignment has gotten to you I has mapped out 5% for any expenses made during the time of this transaction and 25% is for you and your willingness of the transaction also i have decided to leave you with the whole money after the consignment successful gets to your country. I want you to assure me that you will help and invest this fund wisely and you will also be a share holder in the business for 10years.  I have discussed with the Security company before when i went to confirm the existence of the Box and they confirmed to me that, they can deliver the consignment to any country of my choice through their Diplomatic Means, as soon as i come up with their "Requirements". I ask the Security company what it'll take to clear the trunk in their custody, the director said they have to make change of ownership and swearing of the affidavit in your name to favour you in claiming the consignment, and you know it is a lawyer that can put all the necessary paper works, and legalise them in the law court of Cote d'ivoir in Abidjan district.



THE EXPENSES REQUIRED:





1) Diplomatic delivery Charges Fee is USD$18,850 with a special Diplomat who will deliver your consignment direct to your home address without any hitch: Remember with Diplomatic Delivery, it takes only two Days (3) for your consignment to get to your home without any inspection and check.



 2) Cargo Handling Delivery it will only cost you USD$9,480 to clear all customs duties and handling charges: Cargo Handling Delivery takes Fourteen Days (14) or more and it's liable to Checks and inspections.



The amount charges in total is $18,850 to $9,480 depending on how quick we want it, as there are two types delivery. Please dear, we do not have much time again here to waste, as they have assured to ship it as soon as you are ready to pay the cost. According to the security company they said onces they receive the charges they will commence immediately on the work to finish in 2 days, i think we are on the right track, according to the security company that we should act fast so that they can include our consignment in the next batch of the claimers. 



This is the full information you need to follow, i am given you all the necessary information about this transaction, you just need to contact the security company in Abidjan immediately and forward your full information to them. The last communication when i contacted the security company concerning this transaction about who will stand as my late father business associate to claim the trunk box, and the company said once they hear from you and agree on the claiming procedures they'll not have any other option than to release the trunk box to any address that will be provided from you.

When i hear this news i was very happy and knew God was working something out for us, we do not need to waste more time again, as the trunk box has stayed long in their custody. please take note that the company does not know the true contents as cash, but as family treasure and personal effects.

Contact person: Desmond Isa Mohammed.
"Operational Director" 
Company name: Ivoire Gardiennage Abidjan Ci
Tel: +22567297805 
Email: igsecuritiesinfo@cabanova.com 



Please keep our conversation and dealings in total secrecy.

God bless you.

Until i hear again from you.

Master Aliu.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE DESK OF Dr ABBAS MOHAMED SELLAM
From:  Dr ABBAS MOHAMED SELLAM (drabbasmohamedse@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 20, 2010 9 :53: 27 PM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF  Dr ABBAS MOHAMED SELLAM
AUDITS & ACCOUNTS DEPT
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso 
Private Phone Number +22671 10 61 80                  
 Attention: Please 

I am Dr Abbas mohamed sellam the manager Audit & Accounts dept. in the African Development Bank (ADB). I am writing to request your assistance to transfer the sum of $15, 000.000.00 [Fifteen million, United States dollars) into your accounts. 

The above sum belongs to our deceased customer late Mr. John korovo who died along with his entire family in the Benin plane crash 2004 and since then the fund has been in a suspense account.

After my further investigation, I discovered that Mr. John korovo died with his next of kin and according to the laws and constitution guiding this banking institution, it states that after the expiration of (7) seven years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin, the fund will be transferred to national treasury as unclaimed fund. Because of the static of this transaction I want you to stand as the next of kin so that our bank will accord you the recognition and have the fund transferred to your account.

The total sum will be shared as follows: 60% for me, 40% for you and all incidental expenses that may occur during the transfer process will be incurred by both of us. The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you will follow my instructions till the fund get to your account.  More detailed informations with the official application form will be Forwarded to you to explain more comprehensively what is required of you. You are free to call me through my private telephone number.

Your Full Name.............................
Your Sex...................................
Your Age..................................
Your Country...............................
Your Occupation..........................
Your Personal Mobile Number..................... 
Thanks 
please contact

Dr Abbas mohamed sellam  (+22671 10 61 80  )

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ADVISE ME WHAT TO DO NEXT...
From:  princess fati (princess_fati4000@hotmail.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 22, 2010 12:39:58 PM 
To:  . (.) 

ADVISE ME WHAT TO DO NEXT...   Dear Friend.Good day and Compliments, I am writing this letter in confidence believing that if it is the wish of God for you to help me and my family, God Almighty will bless and reward you abundantly and you would never regret this.I am contacting you with the following investment proposal for your kind assistance. My name is Princess fati, and I am a female student of University Burkina Faso, Ouaga. I am 30 yrs old. I'd like any person who is caring, loving and home oriented. I will love to have a long-term relationship with you and to know more about you. My father was a king before his death,which the citizens of my community crowned him over ten years before his death.my late father was the king of Bobo Land In BURKINA-FASO, whose lands are being used for Gold exploration and Oil drilling by some Gold companies. I am a princess to him as his daughter and I am the only person who can take care of his wealth now because my junior brother is still young and my mother is not literate enough to handle my fathers business empire.He left the sum of (USD $8.5million USA Dollars) in a financial security bank(A.D.B)African Development Bank here in Burkina Faso. This money was annually paid into my late fathers account from the companies that are into Gold exploration and oil drilling who are operating in our locality for the compensation of youth and community development and royalties which are due to him as the paramount King of the community in our jurisdiction.I don't know how to take out the fund at the financial security bank were it is deposited on his name unless i involved a foreigner as his business associate and what I will do to invest this money somewhere abroad, so that my father's kindred will not take over completely what belongs to my father and our family, which they were planning to do without my consent because due to his sudden death he did not write down his WILL, moreover the kindred do not have the security depositing documents.This made it difficult for us the members of the family to lay claims on anything that ispublicly know by the community apart from this money that is hidden in the financial (A.D.B) bank, since I am a female as stated by our tradition in the town. Now.I urgently need your humble assistance to move this money from the financial Security bank where the money was deposited to your country, that is why I felt happy when I saw your contact because I strongly believe that by the grace of God, you will help me invest this money wisely,since i do not want my father name to be exposed by the bankers when transferring out from this country,i needed that you come down in person,i will hand over all documents to you,take you to the magistrate court for an affidavit on your name declaring you as a foreign partner to my father,in this way,you will then take the documents to the financial security bank,open a non residence account on your name and then authorized the bank to be transferring the fund in portions,if not i can not do it as it will expose my family name and since our name is a public one,the will know we are transferring some money and will get problem,so i advise you to help me in this expect and get a way forward for this foutne. I am ready to pay % of the total amount to you if you help us in this transaction and another % interest of Annual Income to you, for handling this transaction for us, which you will strongly have absolute control over it.If you can handle this project sincerely and also willing to assist me in lifting this fund,Please, note that this transaction is 100% risk free and I hope to commence the transaction as quickly as possible,I will send you my details and address on how to fly down here as soon as I hear from you for recognition,my problem now is that all my father bank accounts has been closed expect this fund now and if this will be exposed,we will loose everything and will start from zero,whatever expenses you spend on arriving here,i will pay back as soon as you do the change of ownership of deposit and it is released in the financial bank.   Yours Informations Needed Below   1.your name..................2.your phone.................3.age.......................  .4.sex.........................5.profession.......  ..........6.address.....................THANKS   Yours sincerely,    Princess fati (Miss Princess )

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attention Beloved.
From:  Mrs.Hazel Mahan (hazel@netsite.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 22, 2010 12 :23: 29 PM 
To:   

Hello,

Good day to you and I hope this mail meets you and your family well today?

This message is a very unusual one but bearing in mind my limitations I decided to contact you.

My name is Mrs. Hazel Mahan Stanfield, I am terminally ill and bed ridden. Having accepted my condition I decided to entrust some fund I have (US$ 4.2 Million) deposited in Europe to either a philanthropic organization or devoted individual that will utilize this money for charitable activities. 

30% of the money is allocated to you, to ensure that you are prepared for the task; the balance 70% of this money will be used by you in all sincerity to fund philanthropic organization, orphanages.

I am taking this decision because I don't have any child or devoted relations whose behavior has left much to be desired and above all I don't want a situation where this money will be used in an unGodly manner, hence my bold decision to contact you, a total stranger. Since my health is regressing by the minute, you will have to tell me a little about yourself, because I got your email address from the Internet.

With the information, I will make arrangement to prepare the Authorization through an Attorney for you to get possession of the Deposit. I will give you the name and contact of the bank where the money is lodged in Europe thereafter, so you can claim the funds. 

Until I hear from you, I pray that this letter bring you and your family good tidings. 

God be with you. 

Mrs. Hazel Mahan Stanfield

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Resolution Centre: Your account has been flagged!!!‏
From:  Alliance & Leicester (alliance-leicester@clara.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 28, 2010 5:21:56 AM 
To:   

Dear Alliance Bank Customer: 

For your security, we need you to confirm your details
to stop unwanted access to your account online. 
For the safety of your accounts to protect your online
banking click on get started.

GET STARTED
Best Regards,

Thank you for banking us!
Alliance & Leicester Bank Plc

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Successfully.‏
From:  Mark Donovan (mark2donovan@turk.tc)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 28, 2010 2:08:43 AM 
To:   

Attn:   How are you doing today? Kindly accept my apology for sending this unsolicited mail to you. I believe you are a highly respected personality, considering the fact that I source your profile from a human resources profile database of your country.  I am Barrister Mark Donovan, a legal Lawyer, personal attorney to Mr.David,who worked with LONATO Company here in Republic of Togo, on the 12TH June 2007, my client, his wife and children unfortunately lost there lives in a Car Explosion, on a summer trip to northern part of our Country, KARA STATE.   I have made several inquiry to locate any of my client extended relatives, this has been proved unsuccessful to my effort to locate my late client relatives. After several of my attempts is unsuccessful , I decided to contact you, to stand as my deceased client relatives,I have contacted you to assist in repatriating the fund valued at US$7,245.000.00 (Seven Million Two Hundred And Forty Five Thousand United States Dollars) left behind by my client before it gets confiscated or declared unserviceable by the Security Company in Lome/Togo my residing nationality country by birth, where this huge amount was deposited in a Consignment Luggage, under the coverage of family valuables, The said Security Company has issued me a notice to provide the next of kin or have this Consignment Luggage confiscated within the next seven (7) working official days as they don't know the content of the Consignment Luggage, that it is money that is in the Consignment Luggage.  Since i have been unsuccessfully in locating the relatives of my late client, I seek your attention to present you as the next of kin deceased of my late client, so that the proceedings of his Consignment Luggage can be transfer to you. Therefore, on receipt of your positive response, we shall then discuss the sharing ratio and modalities for transfers as I have every necessary information and legal documents needed to back you up for the claim.   You are related with my late client or not, all I need is your urgent respond so that we can both achieve this aim together undue the advantage of the trust I have bestowed on you before contacting you. Legal information you need mostly to present to the Security Company as the next of kin to my late client, is with me in my Chambers.    All I require from you is your honest cooperation to enable us see this transaction come through, I guarantee that this will be executed under legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law, I don't want third party with us, this should be secret between me and you, if we are fast, we will not spend less than 7 working official days.   I await your urgent response through my private email. Your Full Name:Your Current Contact Address:Your Private Cell/Telephone Number:Your Fax Number:Your Occupation:Your Date Of Birth:Your E-mail Address:  Waiting to hear from you.  Thanks and God blessBarrister.Mark Donovan.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

God Be With You‏
From:  Sr. Francisco De Manuel (shahrizan@tekun.gov.my)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 28, 2010 1:04:03 AM 
To:   

Hello, Please contact me through my private e-mail(demanuelf2@gmx.com)  My Name is Sr. Francisco De Manuel Mateus;I am from Portugal I have been diagnosed with cancer. It has defiled all forms of medical treatment, and right now I have only about a few months to live, according to medical experts. I have not particularly lived my life so well, as I never really cared for anyone (not even myself) but my business.  Though I am very rich, I was never generous, I was always hostile to people and only focused on my business as that was the only thing I cared for. But now I regret all this as I now know that there is more to life than just wanting to have or make all the money in the world. I believe when God gives me a second chance to come to this world I would live my life a different way from how I have lived it. I would want to have a Personal and Trustworthy Relationship with you, as I intend and willing to empower the change of ownership for the transfer of my Deposits to your personal possession for further Investment and Charity Disbursement to the Less Privilege and Homeless write me via my mail: demanuelf2@gmx.com  I will send you the photos of me and my very hopeless and selfish family members, including my wife, who I learnt is getting married to my personal friend and attorney,Thank you for your due consideration. God be with you. You can reach me through my private email address at demanuelf2@gmx.com Sr. Francisco De Manuel Mateus.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your winning number:ZA123.080NG‏
From:  Zain Zain (zainnigeria@9.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 23, 2010 4:16:48 PM 
To:   

 --Dear Beneficiary!!! You have won $750,000.00(us dollars) in ZAIN NIGERIA PROMO.Your winningnumber:ZA123.080NG.you are to send to us the following details forverification. Full Name:Age:Location:Occupation:Marital Status:NOTE:This establishment has pay all the delivery charges,the only fee youare to pay is the INSURANCES fee of your winning parcel  For more information contactEmail:zainnigeria@9.cn CongratulationZAINa wonderful world.    __________________________________________________  _____( UNIVERSIDADE ESTADUAL DO PIAUI )

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE MY DEAR I NEED YOUR HEIP THIS IS MY FULL LIFE STORY WITH LOVE AND TRUST.‏
From:  mary kipkalya (mary_kipkalya@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 23, 2010 12:09:38 PM 
To:   

Hello My Dearest,
  I am writing this mail to you with tears and sorrow from my heart.With due respect trust and humanity, i appeal to you to exercise a little patience and read through my letter i feel quite safe dealing with you in this important business having gone through your remarkable profile, honestly i am writing this email to you with pains, tears and sorrow from my heart, i will really like to have a good relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you, i decided to contact you due to the urgency of my situation,My name is Miss. Mary Kipkalya Kones, 25yrs old female and I held from Kenya  Africa. My father was the former Kenyan road Minister. He and Assistant Minister of Home Affairs Lorna Laboso had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Kericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya. The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10th, June,2008. You can read more about the crash t hrough the below

site:http:// edition.cnn. com/2008/ WORLD/africa/ 06/10/kenya. crash/index. html

After the burial of my father, my stepmother and uncle conspired and sold my father's property to an italian Expertrate which the shared the money among themselves and live nothing for me. One faithful morning, I opened my father's briefcase and found out the documents which he have deposited huge amount of money in one bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin. I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money for a better life so that I can take care of myself and start a new life, on my arrival, the Bank Director whom I met in person told me that my father's instuction to the bank is that the money would only be release to me when I am married or present a trustee who will help me and invest the money overseas. I am in search of an honest and reliable person who will help me and stand as my trustee so that I will present him to the Bank for transfer of the mo ney to his bank account overseas. I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray my trust. But rather take me as your own sister.

Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well I will say that my mind convinc ed me that you may be the true person to help me. Moreso, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my stepmother have threaten to assinate me. The amount is( $8.5 USD )Million United State Dollars, and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso on my arrival, You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country. However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies. It is my intention to compensate you with 40% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment.

As soon as I receive your positive respo nse showing your interest I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. Awaiting your urgent and positive response. Please do keep this only to your self for now untill the bank will transfer the fund. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am affraid of my weaked stepmother who has threatened to kill me and have the money alone ,I thank God Today that am out from my country (KENYA) but now In (Burkina Faso) where my father deposited these money with my name as the next of Kin.I have the documents for the claims.

Yours Sincerely,
Mary Kipkalya Kones.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

AN UPDATE/VITAL INFORMATIONS‏
From:  MALLAM SANUSI LAMIDO (clarification1@rediffmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 23, 2010 9:45:16 AM 
To:  dr_hytham@hotmail.com 

  Dear Sir/Madam,   In line with the fulfilment of the Federal Governments desire in getting all over due contract/inheritance fund paid, the President of the FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA, DR GOODLUCK JONATHAN, after a fulfilled board room meeting with the Officials of the Central Bank of Nigeria and the Debt Management Office, passed an instruction for the immediate commencement of the payment to various clients all over the world and for which your name has been amongst the beneficiaries to be paid.   The sum of USD$30.7M {Thirty Million, Seven Hundred Thousand United States Dollars} was approved for payment to you. You shall therefore reconfirm your informations as follows:   * Your Full Names and Address * Your Telephone/Fax and Mobile Phone number * Your Date of Birth and Country of Origin * Your Occupation/Profession/Position * Your Scanned Data page of your International Passport or Driving License for identification purposes only   Best Regards.     Mallam Sanusi Lamido. Governor, Central Bank of Nigeria   NB: When responding to this email do click on the respond bottom for a good result.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONTACTS ME FOR MORE DETAILS‏
From:  Issa Adamu (issaadamu55@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 23, 2010 9:21:07 AM 
To:   



FROM THE DESK OF DR.ISSA ADAMU
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING MANAGER,
BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A)
OUAGADOUGOU-BURKINA FASO.

Dear Friend,

I am the manager of auditing and accounting department of BANK OF AFRICA 
(B.O.A) here in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of US$20.5m dollars (Twenty Million Five Hundred Thousand US dollars) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer (MR. 
RICHARD BURSON from Florida, U.S.A) who died along with his entire family on November 1999 in a plane crash.For more informations about the crash you can visit this site: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/502503.stm 

Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we can not release it unless some body applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidlings and laws but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to make this business proposal to you,so that the money can be release to you as the next of kin or relation to the 
deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody will come for 
it and we don't want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed 
dormant fund.
The banking law and guidline here stipulates that if such money remained 
unclaimed after eleven years the money will be transfered into the bank
treasury as unclaimed dormant fund. The request of foreigner as next of kin in this business is occassioned by the fact that the customer was a 
foreigner and a Burkinabe like me can not stand as next of kin to a 
foreigner.
I agreed that 40% of this money will be for you as a respect to the
provision of a foriegn account ,10% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 50% would be for me.Thereafter, I will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage indicated Therefore, to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you arranged,you must apply first to the bank as relation or next of kin to the deceased customer with a text of application that i will send to you,but before i send to you the text of application form,I will like you to send me the following informatios

1.NAME IN FULL:................................
2.ADDRESS:.......................................
3.NATIONALITY:.................................. .
4.AGE:............................................  .
5.Sex.............................................  .
6.OCCUPATION:.....................................  .
7.MARITAL STATUS:.................................. 
8.PRIAVTE PHONE NO............................................
9.PRIVATE FAX NO:.............................................
10.ATTACH COPY OF YOUR IDENTIFICATION...........................

so i will like you to send to me those informations for easy and effective 
communication.
Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of 
the application form.I will not fail to bring to your notice that this 
transaction is hitch-free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the transfer. You should contact me immediately as soon as you receive this letter,if only you are intrested and ready to help. Trusting to hear from you immediately. 

DR.ISSA ADAMU
MANAGER AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING DEPARTMENT
BANK OF AFRICA

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY‏
From:  hamza hamed (hamzahamed1@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 23, 2010 3 :06: 48 AM 
To:   


From The Desk of 
Dr.Hamza Hamed
Audits & Accounts Dept 
Bank of Africa 
Ouagadougou
Burkina-Faso, 


Dear Friend

I am Dr Hamza  Hamed  a banker with this bank (BANK OF AFRICA).Burkina Faso.

I am in search of a reliable partner that will assist me with a bank account as to transfer the sum of USA$11,300,000 Million Dollars into and subsequent use the money for investment in properties in your country. 


I need your total and 100% cooperation and assistance to realise this task.
Further details about the fund, its source and how to transfer this fund
into your receiving bank account shall be made known to you immediately I
have your positive response. You must assure me that everything will be
handled confidentially as I am assuring you that we will never suffer in
again in life if we can join hands to realise this deal.


You will be required to:-
(1) Assist in the transfer of the said sum 
(2) Advise on lucrative areas for investment 
(3) Assist me in purchase of properties.

If you are willing to assist me in this transaction, your share will be 40% of the total amount transfer. We shall be considering several sectors with our main focus on Government Bonds, Property Development, Loan and Equity Financing for small and medium sized companies.

This abandoned sum of money belongs to one of our foreign customer who died without any nomination of the next of kin to the bank, and Has Been Dormant for Years in Our Bank without Claim. Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking policies but unfortunately for years now non of his relations has applied for the claim.

The bank is anxious now to know who is the beneficiary to the
funds because they have made a lot of profits with
the funds. 

Upon your reply I will send you full details on how the business will be executed.  If you are interested and in position to guide me towards this noble and sensitive project, I will appreciate to have you as my trusted partner to invest and manage this fund. Send me your contact information as follow .

1) Name.....................
2) Nationality........................
3) Occupations ............................
4) Residential addresses ........................
5) Ages...........................
6) private telephone numbers. .....................



Waiting to hear from you soonest. 

Thanks. 
Dr.Hamza Hamed
Audits & Accounts Manger 
Bank Of Africa Burkina-faso 
Tel +226-78-68-1112

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Please i need your help‏
From:  daisymercy01 (daisymercy01@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 22, 2010 9:38:19 PM 
To:   



Dear God's elect, 
I am writing this mail to you with heavy tears In my eyes and great sorrow in my heart, My Name is Mrs Daisy mercy, and I am contacting you from my country Tunisia I want to tell you this because I don't have any other option than to tell you as I was touched to open up to you, I married to Mr. Smith Brown who worked with Tunisia embassy in Burkina Faso for nine years before he died in the year 2005.We were married for eleven years without a child. He died after a brief illness that lasted for only five days. Since his death I decided not to remarry, When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of US$ 8.5m (Eight Million Five hundred Thousand Dollars) in a bank in Ouagadougou the capital city of Burkina Faso in west Africa Presently this money is still in bank. He made this money available for exportation of Gold from Burkina Faso mining. 

Recently, My Doctor told me that I would not last for the period of seven months due to cancer problem. The one that disturbs me most is my stroke sickness. Having known my condition I decided to hand you over this money to take care of the less-privileged people, you will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein. I want you to take 30 Percent of the total money for your personal use While 70% of the money will go to charity" people in the street and helping the orphanage. I grew up as an Orphan and I don't have anybody as my family member, just to endeavour that the house of God is maintained. Am doing this so that God will forgive my sins and accept my soul because these sicknesses have suffered me so much.

As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the bank in Burkina Faso and I will also instruct the Bank Manger to issue you an authority letter that will prove you the present beneficiary of the money in the bank that is if you assure me that you will act accordingly as I Stated herein.
Always reply to my alternative for security purposes 

Hoping to receive your reply:
From Mrs. Daisy mercy

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Beneficiary,‏
From:  ce.0312769s@ac-toulouse.fr 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 21, 2010 8 :11: 04 PM 
To:   

  Dear Beneficiary, I have a very important information to pass to you. I wrote toknow if this is your valid email. Please, let me know if this emailis valid . FUND FINAL PAYMENT BOARD/PAYMENT SETTLEMENT VALUE AMOUNT: $850,000.00USD: We Apologize for the delay of your payment and all the Inconveniences andhiccups that we might have caused you. However, we were having some minorproblem with our payment systems, which is Inexplicable, and have held usstranded and Indolent, not having the Prerequisite todevote our 100% endowment in accrediting foreign payments.We apologized once again, for the delay. From the Record of outstandingDebts due for payment to you for { AWARD LOTTERY FUND CLAIMS/ ANDINHERITANCE CLAIM} Email :: ebtstlementboard101@osoud.org Mrs.Rosemary Russell.VICE PRESIDENTFUND FINAL PAYMENT BOARD

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Bonsoir‏
From:  Aline FAURE (vital.medjigbodo@sfr.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 21, 2010 2:02:44 PM 
To:   

Bonsoir,
Je m'excuse pour cette intrusion, je me nomme FAURE ALINE je suis française résident a Londre . J'ai dû vous contacter de cette sorte parce que je souhaite faire une chose très importante. Je souffre d'un cancer du cerveau qui est en phase terminale, mon médecin vient de m'informer que mes jours sont comptés du fait de mon état de santé est dégradé. Je suis veuve et je n'ai pas d'enfant.
J'envisage de faire une donation de tous mes biens.J'ai en ce moment dans mon compte personnel compte bloqué, la somme de €1 Millions euros (un millions d’euros) que j'avais garder pour un projet. Je serai grée de vous donner cet argent qui pourra vous aider dans vos projet, je vous prie d'accepter cela car c'est un don que je vous fait et cela sans rien demander en retour.
Veuillez me contactez dès que possible si vous êtes d'accord pour mon offre.
Mme FAURE ALINE
voici mon Email personnel: faure.aline@hotmail.fr (répondez moi s'il vous plait a ce mail)

----------


## الصقر النبيل

*الشكر  الجزيل  للغالى  ابو   مينا* 

*و  ربنا   يكفينا  شر  ولاد  الحرام*

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MR.RAHBAN WUARRI,‏
From:  Mr.Rahban Wuarri (rahbanwuarri@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 31, 2010 1 :11: 55 AM 
To:  .. (..) 

MR.RAHBAN WUARRI,FINANCIAL INSTITUTIONAUDIT/REMITTANCE DEPARTMENTOUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO  DEAR FRIEND,  (ATTATCH IMPORTANCE)  I WISH THIS MY PROPOSAL MEET YOUR DUE CONSIDERATION AND KIND ATTENTION.  I HAVE A BUSINESS WHICH WILL BE BENEFICIAL TO BOTH OF US. THE AMOUNT OF MONEY INVOLVED IS (6.2M US DOLLARS(SIX MILLION TWO HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATE DOLLARS)WHICH I WANT TO TRANSFER OUT OF THE COUNTRY TO YOUR BANK ACCOUNT, ALL TO MY FINANCIAL BENEFIT AND YOURS TOO AND TO ALSO TREATMENT ONE OF MY FAMILY MEMBERS OF HER ILLNESS.  THIS MONEY IS OWNED BY A MAN CALLED JIN SUN, A BUSINESS COMMERCIALIST IN WEST-AFRICAN SUBREGIONS; HE HAS BEEN DEAD FOR OVER FOUR YEARS AND SINCE AFTER HIS DEMISE; NO CLAIM HAS BEEN PLACED ON HIS BANK ACCOUNT BALANCE.  I WANT TO TRANSFER THIS MONEY OUT OF THE COUNTRY BUT SUCH FUND CANNOT BE TRANSFERRED WITHOUT A NEXT OF KIN ATTACHED TO THE FUND. DETAILS SHALL BE THAT YOU ARE THE CARE-TAKER AND A BUSINESS ASSOCIATE TO THE LATE MR. JIN SUN AND HIS PROPERTIES.  I SHALL MAKE AVAILABLE TO YOU ALL MATERIALS AND INFORMATION WITH WHICH A SUCCESSFUL CLAIM SHALL BE PLACED ON THE FUND. I SHALL ALSO BE YOUR GUIDANCE AND ADVICE YOU THROUGHOUT THE DURATION OF THIS TRANSACTION SO AS TO ENSURE A SWIFT TRANSFER OF THE FUND TO YOUR NOMINATED BANK ACCOUNT, ACCORDINGLY.  AS TO YOUR BENEFITS, WE SHALL ARRANGE AND AGREE ON PERCENTAGE (%), OF THE FUND FOR OURSELVES.  I WISH THIS TRANSACTION INTEREST YOU, REPLY TO ME AS SOON AS POSSIBLE, SO THAT I WOULD FORWARD TO YOU THE INDEPT DETAILS CONCERNING THIS TRANSACTION AND ALSO THE STEPS TO TAKE FOR A SMOOTH TRANSFER OF THE FUND TO YOUR BANK ACCOUNT. I AM SOLIDLY BEHIND YOU AND THE SUCCESS OF THIS TRANSACTION,  TRY TO CALL ME ON MY DIRECT LINE: +226 -71191557KINDLY REPLY VIA MY PRIVATE MAILBOX HERE ::(:  rahbanwuarri@voila.fr)  THANKS AND MY BEST REGARDS,   MR.RAHBAN WUARRI

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Toyota Award (brown-angie@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 30, 2010 10:17:31 PM 
To:   



Winner Of 750,000.00 pounds In Toyota Cash Splash: Provide Name:...
Address:.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulations!!!‏
From:  PEPSI BOTTLING COMPANY PLC (info@pepsi.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 30, 2010 8 :59: 32 PM 
To:   

Congratulations!!! You have won £250,000.00POUNDS from Pepsi Company award2010, Please provide your Full name, Age, Sex, Country,Occupation, Phone andAddress.and send them to: Mrs. FRANCESS DAVE, Phone # : +447011150911 +4407024015829 E MAIL: pepsipromotions@gala.net Mrs. N Johannes Announcer

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Dear Lucky Winner,‏
From:  Government Lottery Office (glo_result@verizon.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 30, 2010 4:50:39 AM 
To:   

Dear Lucky Winner,

  We happily announce to you the result of electronic email Address ballot system of Glo International lottery draw held on  May 27th, 2010. We wish to inform you that your email address have won $400,000.00USD.From the Glo International lottery Programme. You are therefore advised to contact your Claim Officer in Bangkok Thailand where your winning balloting numbers fall for payment.Please Contact Mr Sapaporn Valiri.via e-mail(glo.resultt@hotmail.com).For the processing and payment of your winning immediately.
Congratulations from the staff and thank you for being part of our email account user programme.

Yours Sincerely,
Mrs Watikchi Henry Sriom
Executive(Glo Lottery Inc).
Executive Co-ordinators(Glo Lottery Inc).
Thai Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva,
Dr. P. Swier, Mr. Na-Yok Ratha (Manager Foreign Operations), Mr.
Ratcha Anachak (Manager Domestic Banking Operations), Dr. ChaiSon Chaisai
(Director International Credit Department), Mrs. Sandra Murat
(Executive), Mr. Michael Cole (Executive), Mr. Stephen Boer (Chairman).
VICE PRESIDENT

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

AVIS D'OFFRE D'EMPLOI AU LONDRES‏
From:  crespinromeo (crespinromeo@sfr.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 30, 2010 3:03:38 AM 
To:   




INTERNATIONAL WORK (iw)
Scan 4460 london Drive
LONDRES ,LN 94588- ANGLETTERE 


Direction des Ressources Humaines IW

Contact d'europe
TEL: +4470 45722110

Contact AFRIQUE
TEL: 00229 98 31 39 53 

RUE 310 AVENUE DU anglettere/londres


==================================================  ==============
Accord de publication N° 125/GC/DRH204-CIC-2010. 

Cadres et Jeunes diplômés , 

Dans le souci de lutter contre le voyage clandestin, la pauvreté, de promouvoir l'emploi et à l'intégration Africaine au processus de la mondialisation, le gouvernement- CANADIEN lance un grand projet dénommé : IW (INTERNATIONAL WORK ) 

Après une longue étude dynamique du phénomène de pauvreté dans les pays en voie de développement notamment les pays d'Afriques, des Caraïbes et du 
pacifique, en collaboration avec le gouvernement ANGLAIS et le plan à long 
du ministère des affaires étrangères ANGLAISE le présent programme prend 
naissance et se veut un moteur évident pour la lutte contre la pauvreté et 
la promotion de l'intégration réelle de l'Afrique.A cet effet toutes personnes désirant postuler pour travailler ou pour continuer les études en ANGLETTERE sont la bienvenue .

Nous recherchons avant tout des personnes capables sans distinction de sexe qui pourront s'adapter à notre environnement de travail. La main d'oeuvre étant rare ici au Canada nous avions ouvert notre marché vers le reste du monde afin de permettre aux jeunes diplômés d'autres pays qui sont sans emploi fixe de pouvoir toucher à la réalité. 

Par ailleurs le service IW a des représentations partout dans le monde qui assure la liaison entre leur pays et la Direction principalement celle de l'Afrique et en l'Europe qui ont été choisi par le conseil d'administration pour se charger de vérifier l'authenticité et l'originalité des dossiers qui nous parviendront de l'Afrique et d'autres sujets portant sur l'intérêt de notre projet . 

Ci-après toutes les informations dont vous aurez besoin pour nous faire parvenir votre candidature. 


CONDITIONS A REMPLIR POUR TOUTE PERSONNE INTERESSE 
- Etre âgé(e) entre 23 et 58 ans
- Etre titulaire au moins du BEPC ou autres Diplômes Professionnels 
- Savoir parler le français ou l'anglais 
- Avoir de bonnes qualités relationnelles 
- Avoir une bonne moralité 


DOSSIERS DE CANDIDATURE
-Une lettre de motivation dans lequel vous mentionnez le but de votre immigration.
-Un curriculum vitae(CV) bien détaillé
-Un acte de naissance ou toute autre pièce pouvant attestée votre identité
-Diplômes obtenus 
-Une photo d'identité 
Dans le cas où vous n'en disposez pas de passeport vous le signalez dans votre lettre de motivation pour que nous puissions vous aider à rentrer en possession de ce dernier.

En outre après étude de dossiers et si votre demande a été acceptée nous serons en mesure de vous fournir des documents nécessaires qui suivront votre immigration en terre Canadienne dans un délai rentrant dans le cadre de votre immigration et ceci par courrier DHL sous votre adresse actuelle. 

LES DOCUMENTS 


1- Votre carte de résidence
2- Votre permis de travail 
3- Votre certificat d'hébergement 
4- Votre assurance vie et famille 
5- Votre visa canadien
6- Votre billet d'avion

Le comité envoyé pour se charger de la zone Afrique est composé de: 
REPRESANTANT AFRIQUE
BERNATH SMITH



Si vous etes intéressés veuillez envoyer votre dossier à notre SERVICE COURRIEL par mail suivant :: irectionc.iw.service@gmail.com

et contactez par la suite la Représentation pour lui faire part de votre dépôt de demande d'immigration .
NB: VEUILLEZ NOUS FAIRE PARVENIR VOS DEMANDES SOUS LA REFERENCE 
Réf : 125/GC/DRH204-LN-2010. 





NB: Les dossiers doivent etre scanner et envoyer par email, la lettre de motivation doit etre adresser au responsable Mr JOHN COX. 


Le Chargé de l'Information 


Mr CRHISTOPHE DURVAL

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

2010 Winner‏
From:  BRITISH NATIONAL LOTTERY (info@bnl.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 29, 2010 9:42:03 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of 1,000,000 (British Pounds) held on the 25th of May2010 in London (United Kingdom). The selection process was carried out through random selection in Our computerized email selection system (ESS) London Uk. Fill the below:  1.Full Name2.Full Address3.Marital Status4.Occupation5.Age6.Sex7.Nationality8.Country Of Residence9.Telephone Number Agent Name: Baly CarterTell: +44-702-407-1801Email:balycarter01@yahoo.com.hk

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE I NEED YOUR HELP‏
From:  Jenny (jennykipkalya00@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 29, 2010 8:43:48 PM 
To:   

PLEASE I NEED YOUR HELP
   I am writing this mail to you with tears and sorrow from my heart. With due respect trust and humanity, i appeal to you to exercise a little patience and read through my letter i feel quite safe dealing with you in this important business, honestly i am writing this email to you with pains, tears and sorrow from my heart, i will really like to have a good relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you, i decided to contact you due to the urgency of my situation, My name is Miss Jenny  Kipkalya Kones, 24yrs old female and I held from Kenya in West Africa. My father was the former Kenyan road Minister. He and Assistant Minister of Home Affairs Lorna Laboso had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Kericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya. The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10th, June, 2008. You can read more about the crash t through the below site: http:// edition.cnn. Com/2008/ WORLD/Africa/ 06/10/kenya. Crash/index. Html


After the burial of my father, my stepmother and uncle conspired and sold my father's property to an Italian Expert rate which the shared the money among themselves and live nothing for me. One faithful morning, I opened my father's briefcase and found out the documents which he have deposited huge amount of money in one bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin. I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money for a better life so that I can take care of myself and start a new life, on my arrival, the Bank Director whom I met in person told me that my father's instructions to the bank is that the money would only be release to me when I am married or present a trustee who will help me and invest the money overseas. I am in search of an honest and reliable person who will help me and stand as my trustee so that I will present him to the Bank for transfer of the money to his bank account overseas.


I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray my trust. But rather take me as your own sister. Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well I will say that my mind convinced me that you may be the true person to help me. More so, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my stepmother has threatened to assassinate me. The amount is ($7.4 USD ) Million United State Dollars, and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso on my arrival, You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country. However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies. It is my intention to compensate you with 30% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment.


As soon as I receive your positive response showing your interest I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. Awaiting your urgent and positive response. Please do keep this only to your self for now until the bank will transfer the fund. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am afraid of my wick stepmother who has threatened to kill me and have the money alone, I thank God Today that am out from my country (KENYA) but now In (Burkina Faso) where my father deposited these money with my name as the next of Kin’s.


Yours Sincerely
Miss Jenny Kipkalya Kones.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good Day,‏
From:  kalila john (kalilajohn5@hotmail.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, May 29, 2010 6:03:37 PM 
To:   

Good Day, 

I am Mr Kalila John. I want to enquire from you if you can handle this transaction of $29.2m dollars belonging to our bank deceased customer who died along with his family during their vacation,i will give you more details and what will be your percentage for your assistants as soon as i receive your reply

If you are interested, please forward me the bellow information's; 
Your name: ............................ 
Your country: ......................... 
Your phone Number: ...................... 
Your Tel/fax: ........................... 
Your age: ............................... 
Your occupation: ....................... 
Thank for your anticipated co-operation

Yours Faithfully, 
Mr.Kalila John. 
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER  AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (ADB).
PRIVATE TELEPHONE: +226-78 95 52 11.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello‏
From:  AmosKude (amoskude10@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 29, 2010 5:54:25 PM 
To:   



Hello
I work with a bank In West Africa,Burkina faso .I have a business
transaction for you.
In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of $10.5 Million US
Dollars .In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who
died along with his entire family in car bomb in Iraq.
Since his supposed next of kin died along side with him at the Bomb
blast,there is nobody to claim the left over balance in the account.It
is therefore upon this discovery that I and other officials in my
department decided to seek your assistance and present you to the bank
as his Next of kin.
If you accept i would give you the guide lines of how we can achieve
this transfer of the balance (10.5Million Dollars) to your account.and
we will shear the money 50-50%.
I expect that you will give me your telephone and fax numbers for easy
communication with you and for more details.
Best Regards
Mr Amos Kude +226 78666175

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Donation From A Dying Mother‏
From:  asetaplesr@ns201305.ovh.net on behalf of Dr.Amro Hasim (al_talyaniemirates@atlantisgoose.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 28, 2010 11:21:09 PM 
To:  dr_@hotmail.com 

Urgent Attention!As a matter of urgency my patient Mrs. Aziza Hafiz a Canadian born American citizen is at the point of death here in our Hospital. She made an oral Will earlier this morning for her bond deposit of ฃ2.878.678 with one a bank . She mandated me as her Doctor to find a good person man or woman who will make good use of this fund as humanitarian assistance and who will use it to help the less privileged in the U.S.A ,Canada or any where in the world. According to her the fund valued at ฃ2.878.678 will be made available in certified Bank Draft to you for distribution to orphanages of your choice .Her present condition cannot allow her to state exactly what whom and where to donate as that will be done by you. She doesn’t want someone that is unreliable because it would only mess the whole arrangement up, if you are not reliable and committed towards achieving the goal of Mrs. Aziza Hafiz. Having known her condition she mandated me her Doctor to look for a good person so that the ownership of the fund will be transferred to him/her to fund orphanages and less privileged. She is suffering from cancer of the lungs and heart related complications. Since she had no written will she said she don't want this money to be converted to the Government ownership after her death rather she wants the money to be used in helping the less privileged . If you will accept to help you shall be entitled to 35% of the fund after transfer while 65% will be distributed to the less privileged homes by you. According to her she lost the husband and her two daughters in Iraq in 2002 bombing. Therefore she would not want the money to be declared as unclaimed in-case she dies having no written will.  For the past few hours she has been in a state of comma and medically she has no chance of survival. If you can be trusted with such humanitarian help, acknowledge by confirming your detail contact address which will include phone and fax numbers age occupation with an assurance not to betray the confidence being reposed in you on the long run. As soon as i here from you with your sincere interest to help, I will link you up with her legal solicitor with an official beneficiary appointment application whom she has also briefed about the transfer of her bequest. Right now what am waiting for is your consent and genuine intent to help for transfer of his legacy to you. If you can assure us that you can as well utilize this money for the betterment of less privileged then get back to me with your details.  I am looking forward to your response. Thanks in anticipation for your sincere cooperation. Dr Amro

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

My Dear good Friend‏
From:  Younes emad (mr_younes00@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 28, 2010 9 :52: 50 PM 
To:   






My Dear good Friend

I am mr. younes ahmed,Staff of a Bank of africa in Burkina faso. I would like you to indicate your interest to receive the transfer of US$7.5 Million. I will like you to stand as the next of kin to my late client whose account is presently dormant, for claims, You should contact me on my private email ::(: mr_younes01@sify.com)please you can call me(00226 78 35 92 42)

FOR MORE INFORMATION VISIT THIS SITE BELLOW http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/ world/europe/859479.stm

 as soon as you receive this letter. Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Thanks Mr. Younes Ahmed.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Nice Proposal.‏
From:  Mr Charles Brown (charlesbrown@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, May 28, 2010 7 :59: 46 PM 
To:   



FROM: Mr Charles Brown
Audit and Accounting Officer
BONDBANK BENIN , Rue du Gouverneur Bayol,
01  BP 1280-Cotonou


Calvary Greetings,
I am Mr. Charles Brown Audit Manager BONDBANK BENIN . In the capital city of Cotonou Benin republic, and assistance, this is a very confidential proposition for you. On April 21st 1999, A Swedish Oil consultant/contractor with the Benenoise Solid Minerals Corporation, Mr.Soren Anderson made a numbered time (Fixed) Deposit for twelve calendar months, valued at US$18,000,000.00 (Eighteen Million Dollars only) in my branch. Upon maturity on November 20th 2003 as his Credit Officer, I sent a routine notification to his forwarding address but got no reply. After a month, we sent a reminder and finally I discovered from his contract employers, the Benenoise Solid Minerals Corporation said that Mr.Soren Anderson died on auto accident with his entire family.

Further investigations and all attempts to trace his next of kin were fruitless. Again, I made further investigation and discovered that Mr.Soren Anderson did not declare any kin or relations in all his official documents,including his Bank Deposit paperwork in my Bank. This sum of US$18,000,000.00 is still sitting in my Bank No one will ever come forward to claim it.According to the International Banking ethics, codes and Laws, at the expiration of 7(Two) years, the money will revert to the ownership of the Benin Government if nobody applies to claim the fund.Consequently, my proposal is that I will like you as a foreigner to stand in as the next of kin to Mr.Soren.

This is simple, I will like you to respond immediately with your full names and address so that we will prepare the necessary documents and affidavits that will put you in place as the next of kin. The money will be paid into your account for us to share in the ratio of 70% for me and some of my colleagues who are aware of this transaction and 25% for you and 5% for Expenses Incurred in the course of the transaction There is no risk at all as all the paperwork for this transaction will be done by my colleagues and with my position as the Foreign Remittance Director guarantees the successful execution of this transaction.Upon your response, I shall then provide you with more details and relevant documents that will help you understand the transaction.


Please send me your confidential telephone and fax numbers for easy communication. You should observe utmost confidentiality, and be rest assured that this transaction would be most profitable for both of us because I shall require your assistance to invest my share in your country.Waiting for your urgent response. 
Remain Bless.
Mr. Charles Brown

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Award numbers: MLAT#2010‏
From:  Microsoft Security Company Uk (info.microsoft.com@[72.4.85.176])  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 28, 2010 7:50:42 PM 
To:   

Microsoft Promotion Award Team 
Dr.Helen Gibson 
Stamford New Road, 
Altrincham Cheshire 
WA14 1EP 
London. 
United Kingdom. 


                              MICROSOFT WINNING NOTIFICATION. 


It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held yesterday being the 1st of MAY 2010, in London United Kingdom. Where your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of ?950,000.00 {Nine Hundred and Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds Sterling's}. 

The selection process was carried out through random selection in our Computerized Email Selection System (C.E.S.S.) from a database of over a million email addresses from each continent of the world wide web drawn from all the continents of the world. 


They are arranged in this format below: 

CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES 

1st. 2 ?1.000.000.00 pounds each 
2nd. 8 ?850,000.00 pounds each 
3rd. 13 ?750,000.00 pounds each 
4th. 27 ?550,000.00 pounds each 

We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification, processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you. It is important to note that your award information was released with the following particulars attached to it. 


(1) Award numbers: MLAT#2010 
(2) Email ticket numbers: 1587-5896-4598-87, 
(3) Batch numbers: 450THL#2010 
(4) The file reference numbers: MLY-Y/250-450890 
(5) Serial Numbers: McST/776/ML10101 

For verification purpose be sure to include: 
VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM-:
(1) Your Full Names : 
(2) Your Contact Address : 
(3) Your Nationality/Country : 
(4) Your Telephone number : 
(5) Sex : 
(6) Age : 
(7) Occupation/Position Held : 


Mode of Prize Remittance. 
*Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque Name and other Winning Documents safely to you. 


To file for your claim, Please contact your Validating Officer for VALIDATION of your winning within Twenty-nine working days of this winning notification. Winnings that are not validated within Twenty-nine working days of winning notification are termed void and invalid. You are required to mention the above particulars of your award in every correspondence to enable the Agent validate your winning. 
**************************************************  ********* 
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER 
SIR RICHARD SCHOLE 
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK). 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR 
Email: mcrsftsecurity58@gmail.com **************************************************  ********* 

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. The Microsoft Window lottery has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers. 

As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Microsoft lottery has reached a decision from headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the Canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both the double claimer and the real winner, as it is taken that the real winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize. 


Once again on behalf of all our staff, 

CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Sincerely, 

MICROSOFT DIRECTORATE UNIT 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE MY DEAR I NEED YOUR HEIP THIS IS MY FULL LIFE STORY WITH LOVE AND TRUST.‏
From:  mary kipkalya (mary_kipkalya@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 28, 2010 1:04:28 PM 
To:   

Hello My Dearest,
  I am writing this mail to you with tears and sorrow from my heart.With due respect trust and humanity, i appeal to you to exercise a little patience and read through my letter i feel quite safe dealing with you in this important business having gone through your remarkable profile, honestly i am writing this email to you with pains, tears and sorrow from my heart, i will really like to have a good relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you, i decided to contact you due to the urgency of my situation,My name is Miss. Mary Kipkalya Kones, 25yrs old female and I held from Kenya  Africa. My father was the former Kenyan road Minister. He and Assistant Minister of Home Affairs Lorna Laboso had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Kericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya. The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10th, June,2008. You can read more about the crash t hrough the below

site:http:// edition.cnn. com/2008/ WORLD/africa/ 06/10/kenya. crash/index. html

After the burial of my father, my stepmother and uncle conspired and sold my father's property to an italian Expertrate which the shared the money among themselves and live nothing for me. One faithful morning, I opened my father's briefcase and found out the documents which he have deposited huge amount of money in one bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin. I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money for a better life so that I can take care of myself and start a new life, on my arrival, the Bank Director whom I met in person told me that my father's instuction to the bank is that the money would only be release to me when I am married or present a trustee who will help me and invest the money overseas. I am in search of an honest and reliable person who will help me and stand as my trustee so that I will present him to the Bank for transfer of the mo ney to his bank account overseas. I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray my trust. But rather take me as your own sister.

Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well I will say that my mind convinc ed me that you may be the true person to help me. Moreso, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my stepmother have threaten to assinate me. The amount is( $8.5 USD )Million United State Dollars, and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso on my arrival, You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country. However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies. It is my intention to compensate you with 40% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment.

As soon as I receive your positive respo nse showing your interest I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. Awaiting your urgent and positive response. Please do keep this only to your self for now untill the bank will transfer the fund. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am affraid of my weaked stepmother who has threatened to kill me and have the money alone ,I thank God Today that am out from my country (KENYA) but now In (Burkina Faso) where my father deposited these money with my name as the next of Kin.I have the documents for the claims.

Yours Sincerely,
Mary Kipkalya Kones.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT.‏
From:  ELISHBERINY (mrs-asha@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, May 28, 2010 12:42:44 PM 
To:   

HELLO, I AM MRS. AISHA FROM SAUDIA ARABIA WOMAN BUT I AM LEGALLY MARRIED TO A SWITZERLAND CITIZEN AND LIVE IN SWITZERLAND WITH MY HUSBAND FOR 10 YEARS, A WIDOW TO LATE MR. MUHAMMED ELISHBERINY, I AM 33YEARS OLD BY THE GRACE OF ALLAH, I AM AMOSLEM, SUFFERING FROM LONG TIME CANCER OF THE BREAST. ALL INDICATION FROM MY DOCTOR THAT MY CONDITIONS IS REALLY DETERIORATING AND IT IS QUITE OBVIOUS THAT I WOULDN’T LIVE MORE THAN SIX MONTHS, ACCORDING TO MY DOCTORS AND IN ALL INDICATION REGARDS TO MEDICAL ANALYSIS. THIS IS BECAUSE THE CANCER DISEASE HAS GOTTEN TO A VERY BAD STAGE THAT NO HOPE FOR ME TO BE A LIVING PERSON AGAIN. MY DEAR HUSBAND WAS INVOLVED WITH THE JANUARY 2000 KENYA AIRWAYS PLANE CRASHED AS YOU CAN SEE ON THE NEWS LINE http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/6627485.stm )10 YEARS PERIOD OF MARRIAGE LIFE, STILL WE COULD NOT PRODUCE ANY CHILD, MY LATE HUSBAND WAS VERY WEALTHY AND AFTER HIS DEATH, I INHERITED SOME PART OF HIS BUSINESS AND MONEY IN THE BANK. THE DOCTORS HAS ADVISED ME THAT I MAY NOT LIVE FOR MORE THAN SIX MONTHS AND WARN ME TO DECEASE FROM THINKING OVER WHO IS GOING TO INHERIT ME, TODAY I HAVE DECIDED TO DONATE CONTRIBUTE TO THE LESS PRIVILEGES, CHARITY AND ORPHANAGE HOMES. I MADE THIS DECISION AFTER LISTING TO THE NEWS LINE ABOUT 100 YEARS OLD WOMAN WHO SECRETLY DONATE HER FORTUNE UPON HER DEATH, http://www.myfoxspokane.com/dpps/new...?v=O8o-e-iLsUM   I CHOOSE YOU AFTER VIEWING YOUR PROFILE AND I HAVE CONFIDENT IN YOU BECAUSE I HAVE PRAYED. I AM WILLING TO DONATE THE SUM OF $12.5M U.S DOLLARS, TO THE LESS PRIVILEGED. PLEASE I WANT YOU TO NOTE THAT THIS FUND IS STILL IN THE BANK WHERE MY HUSBAND DEPOSITED IT. I AM GOING TO ADVICE MY ANTHORNEY TO FILE IN AN APPLICATION FOR THE TRANSFER OF THE MONEY IN YOUR NAME. LASTLY, I HONESTLY PRAY THAT THIS MONEY WHEN TRANSFERRED WILL BE USED FOR THE SAID PURPOSE EVEN THOUGH I AM LATE THEN OR ALIVE, BECAUSE I HAVE COME TO FIND OUT THAT WEALTH ACQUISITION WITHOUT ALLAH IS VANITY ACCORDING TO THE HOLY QURAN AND I MADE THE PROMISE TO ALLAH THAT THE FUND WILL BE USE TO HELP THE NEEDY AND THE LESS PRIVILEGE.MAY THE PEACE OF ALLAH BE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY, PLEASE FURTHER DISCUSSION CONTACT ME.Email:mrs.aisha@live.com  I AWAIT URGENT REPLY.ALLAH BLESS YOU.MRS. AISHA ELISHBERINY

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

For Your Immediate Consideration‏
From:  Wang (wangpriv@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 28, 2010 12:19:14 PM 
To:   

  Hello I am Wang ZHIQIANG from China and i have a business worth 19,240,141 Million. Please email me at wang_priv@yahoo.com.hk for details and modalities. Wang ZHIQIANG

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greetings‏
From:  Ibrahim Hussen (ibrahimhussen@rediffmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 28, 2010 12 :52: 42 AM 
To:  nelsontony67@yahoo.com 

Greetings,
I am Ibrahim Hussein, a born Senegalese presently in Malaysia where I was circumstantially advised to stay for a while in order to save my life.
My late father was a well known goldsmith in my country before he met his untimely death. He was killed by my community opposition leader over a piece of land where my late father was mining gold locally.
I had to leave my country because of this incident with my two inherited locker box of gold which my father left for me. See attached photo.
I am not writing you because I want to tell you stories. I write because I want to sell this bars of gold.
I dont know the cost price here in Malaysia but a friend told me the market value is not less than twenty million US Dollars. The price is not the issue now, but how do I get a buyer? The two locker box are here with me in Malaysia, if you are interested or have any idea on how to trade the gold please contact me through this email address or call me by phone so we can arrange a meeting for you to see the gold an negotiate prize. 

Regards,
Ibrahim Hussein
email:ibrahimhusen3@gmail.com
+60126357127

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello' This Message Is Respectfully Yours!,‏
From:  alima kipkalya0 (alima.kipkalya0@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 27, 2010 11 :20: 24 PM 
To:   

Hello' This Message Is Respectfully Yours!,
        I am writing this mail to you with tears and sorrow from my heart. With due respect , trust and humanity, i appeal to you to exercise a little patience and read through my letter,  I wish to contact you personally for a long term business relationship and investment assistance in your Country so i feel quite safe dealing with you in this important business having gone through your remarkable profile, honestly i am writing this email to you with pains, tears and sorrow from my heart, i will really like to have a good relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you, i decided to contact you due to the urgency of my situation, My name is Miss Alima Kipkalya Kones, 23yrs old female and I held from Kenya in East Africa. My father was the former Kenyan road Minister. He and Assistant Minister of Home Affairs Lorna Laboso had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Kericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya. The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10th, June,2008. 


You can read more about the crash through the below site: 
http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/af...ash/index.html 

After the burial of my father, my stepmother and uncle conspired and sold my father's property to an Italian Expertrate which the shared the money among themselves and live nothing for me.I am constrained to contact you because of the abuse I am receiving from my wicked stepmother and uncle. they planned to take away all my late father's treasury and properties from me since the unexpected death of my beloved Father. Meanwhile i wanted to escape to the USA but they hides away my international passport and other valuable travelling documents.Luckly hey did not discover where i kept my fathers File which contains important documents. So I decided to run to the refugee camp where i am presently seeking asylum under the United Nations High Commission for the Refugee here in Ouagadougou , Republic of Burkina Faso. 

One faithful morning, I opened my father's briefcase and found out the documents which he has deposited huge amount of money in  bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin. I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money for a better life so that I can take care of myself and start a new life, on my arrival, the Bank Director whom I met in person told me that my father's instuction/will to the bank is that the money would only be release to me when I am married or present a trustee who will help me and invest the money overseas. I am in search of an honest and reliable person who will help me and stand as my trustee so that I will present him to the Bank for transfer of the money to his bank account overseas. I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray my trust. But rather take me as your own sister. 

Although, you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well I will say that my mind convinc ed me that you may be the true person to help me. Moreso, My father of blessed memory deposited the sum of (US$5.800,000) Dollars in Bank with my name as the next of kin. However, I shall forward you with the necessary documents on confirmation of your acceptance to assist me for the transfer and statement of the fund in your country. As you will help me in an investment, and i will like to complete my studies, as i was in my 1year in the university when my belove father died. It is my intention to compensate you with 20% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment. As soon as I receive your positive response showing your interest I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above.I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. 

AWAITING YOUR URGENT AND POSITIVE RESPONSE . Please do keep this only to your self for now untill the bank will transfer the fund. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am afraid of my wicked stepmother who has threatened to kill me and have the money alone ,I thank God Today that am out from my country (KENYA) but now In (Burkina Faso) where my father deposited these money with my name as the next of Kin. I have the documents for the claims.Waiting for your reply through my mail box id : alima.kipkalya0@gmail.com

Yours Sincerely 
Alima Kipkalya Kones.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Searching for partner to help me......‏
From:  Helen Robert (mrshelen.robert@one.co.il)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 27, 2010 8:19:51 PM 
To:   



Dearest beloved friend.

I know that this letter may be a very big surprise to you, I got your contact address from the International Business Directoriate Chamber of Commerce when i was searching for a trustworthy person.

I am Mrs. Helen Robert from Switzerland, working with an Oil company Shell Petrolum in Burkina Faso. I am 58 years old, I am suffering from a long time cancer of the breast which also affected my brain. From all indication my condition is really deteriorating, and my doctors have courageously advised me that I may not live beyond the next two months, this is because the cancer stage has reached a critical stage. I was brought up in a motherless baby's home, and was married to my late husband for twenty years without a child. My husband and I are true Christians, but quite unfortunately, he died in a fatal motor accident on his way to the neighbouring country for a Charity donation, since we do not have a child of our own.

Since his death I decided not to re-marry, I sold all my inherited belongings and deposited all the sum of $5.2million dollars with a Bank in Ouagadougou - Burkina Faso, West Africa where we spend our life together.

Presently, this money is still in their custody, and the management just wrote me as the Legitimate beneficiary to come forward to receive the money after keeping it for so long or rather issue a letter of authorization to somebody to receive it on my behalf since I can not come over as a result of my illness, or they get it confiscated. Presently, I'm with my laptop in a hospital where I have been undergoing treatment. I have since lost my ability to talk and my doctors have told me that I have only a few months to live.

It is my last wish to see that this money is invested in any organisation of your choice and distributed each year among the charity organization, the poor and the motherless baby's home where I come from. I want your good humanitarian, to also use this money to fund churches, orphanages and widows around. I must let you know that this was a very hard decision, but I had to take a bold step towards this issue because I have no further option. I hope you will help see my last wishes come true.

As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the Bank. I will also issue you a letter of authority which will prove that you are the new beneficiary of my funds, and the documents concerning the deposit. Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I stated herein. Hope to hear from you Soonest. I am waiting your response.

Yours in Christ,
Mrs.Helen Robert.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Chevron Notification.‏
From:  Froster (Froster@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Thursday, May 27, 2010 6:21:17 PM 
To:   

You Benefited 1,000,000.00Usd.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

With Trust And Respect‏
From:  Sarah Usman (sarah11usman@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 27, 2010 6:03:45 PM 
To:  sarah.usman11@yahoo.com 

With Trust And Respect
Dearest One,

                    Compliment of the season to you.

we are contacting you based on the information we gathered about your person in the net. 

I am Miss Sarah Usman,  22years old  with my younger brother . we are in possession of a large sum of US$8.5 Million in cash which we want to invest in your country under your care. This money was inherited from our late father Mr Ahmed Usman, who was the Chiefaccountant of Sierra Leone Gold & diamond Mining Corporation during our 8 years civil War when Major Johnny Paul Koromah was the country's president. This money is of no criminal origin as it was largely realized from black market sale of alluvial gold dust during the war. 

This money has been moved and lodged into a security & finance corporation in Abidjan Ivory Coast through diplomatic channels in one trunk box tagged family valuables for security reasons. we now want to move this money abroad and invest it in profitab le ventures, as the time is now ripe for such move.

        Where we need you assistance
1.Firstly to assist us claim this consignment from the security company as my late fathers foreign partner and have the money paid into your nominated account. 
2. To assist me invest the money in a profitable business ventures in your country. 
For your kind assistance you will get 15% of the total amount and 5% for any expenses you make, both telephone calls, fax/emails or any other money spent during the transfer of this fund into your nominated account. 

Upon your response and acceptance to assist me, we will give you further details concerning this transaction but you must treat this transaction as highly confidential for my security reasons.please you can call us with the number above for more information
Best Regards
Miss Sarah Usman

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WELCOME TO WESTERN UNION MONEY TRASFER‏
From:  WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER (alert.westernunion1@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 27, 2010 5:40:55 PM 
To:   

WELCOME TO WESTERN UNION MONEY TRASFER


WELCOME TO WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER,COTONOU BENIN REPUBLIC


BRANCH OFFICE: LOT 455 B.P 002 AGBOKOU,ANKPA ROAD LAGOTES PALAR
PHONE: +229.99.80.4798,+229.98.13.8686
www.westernunion.com


Attention Beneficiary,

You are advice to go trough this mail carefully, make sure you understand and ready to comply with the contents before replying to us.

We are instructed by THE MANAGEMENT OF FOUNDATION DE FRANCE INTERNATIONAL (F.D.F.I) IN COLLARBRATION WITH ECONOMIC COMMUNITY OF WEST AFRICAN STATES (E.C.O.W.A.S) to transfer your fund to you via our service (WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER). You will be receiving this fund $5000 US Dollar daily until the completion of the total amount of $850.000.00 US Dollar.

Meanwhile you are require to send the transfer charge of $225 US Dollar for the release of the text question and answer of the $5000.00 that we have already remit to you, because you can not pick up the money without paying the transfer charge. We put the $5000 on hold until we receive the transfer charge before your can be able to pick up your first $5000 USD.

Note; the reason why you have to pay the transfer charge is that we tried to deduct the charge out from the fund but THE MINISTRY ADMINISTRATOR TRUST FUND OF BENIN REPUBLIC told us that no one has access over your fund as it have been sinned and stamped that no money should be deducted until it get to your hand to avoid misappropriate of fund.

Below is the tracking information of the USD 5,000.00 we sent to you already which will remain on hold till the transfer charge of $225 USD is paid before it shall be release to you.


Sender name; IAN PURCHASE
MTCN; 2884974907
www.westernunion.com


The above is your MTCN number which you are advise to track it online and come back to us for verification.

The other  information required to cash your money shall be released to you upon the confirmation of the transfer charge.

 Finally update us with the $225 USD to enable us releas the fund immediately for pick up.You are advised to provide us with the below information for easy transfer of your fund.

Full Name:......................
Country:.........................
Address:..........................
Phone:............................

Your urgent responds is highly needed as we are waiting to hear from you to enable us effect the payment without any futher delay.

Thanks and God bless you.

Regards

KELVIN PARKER
Foreign operation
E-mail: sd_pc@live.com
Contact Number: +229.998.0478

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CITOYENNETEE ET IMMIGRATION CANADA(CIC)‏
From:  Offre emploie (recrutementciccanada01@sfr.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 27, 2010 3:58:48 PM 
To:   




CITOYENNETEE ET IMMIGRATION CANADA(CIC)
240 - 9700 Jasper Ave Edmonton
QUEBEC CANADA
Direction générale de selection

E-MAIL: direction_cic.gc.ca@hotmail.fr 

Service Courriel


Représentation Afrique:Parakou 
RUE 310 Avenue du Commandant Decoeur 

PARAKOU/BENIN
E-MAIL: traitement.cic.canada@gmail.com 

==================================================  ==========
Accord de publication N° 001/GC/DRH/GOV-CA-CIC-2010. 

Dans le souci de lutter contre le voyage clandestin, la pauvreté, 

de promouvoir l'emploi et à l'intégration Africaine au processus de la mondialisation, le gouvernement CANADIEN en collaboration avec la SOCIETE CANADIENNE DE CONSULTANTS EN IMMIGRATION(SCCI) lance un projet spécial par le biais de la CIC (CITOYENNETE ET IMMIGRATION CANADA) qui a pour but de favoriser l'immigration de toutes personnes désireuses à venir vivre ou travailler au CANADA. Après une longue étude dynamique du phénomène de pauvreté dans les pays en voie de développement notamment les pays d'Afrique,des Caraïbes et du pacifique, en collaboration avec le gouvernement CANADIEN et le plan à long terme du MINISTERE CANADIEN des affaires étrangères. 

A cet effet toutes personnes désirant postuler pour travailler ou pour continuer les études au CANADA sont la bienvenue.Nous recherchons avant tout des personnes capables sans distinction de sexe qui pourront s'adapter à notre environnement de travail.Par ailleurs le service C.I.C a des représentations partout dans le monde qui assure la liaison entre leur pays et la Direction principalement celle de l'Afrique-Europe qui a été choisi par le conseil d'administration pour se charger de vérifier l'authenticité et l'originalité des dossiers qui nous parviendront de l'Afrique ainsi que de l'Europe et d'autres sujets portant sur l'intérêt de notre projet 

Ci-après toutes les informations dont vous aurez besoin pour nous faire parvenir votre candidature. 



CONDITIONS A REMPLIR POUR TOUTE PERSONNE INTERESSEE 


- Etre âgé(e) de 25ans au moins
- Etre titulaire au moins du BEPC ou autres Diplômes Professionnels 
- Savoir parler le français ou l'anglais 
- Avoir de bonnes qualités relationnelles 
- Avoir une bonne moralité


DOSSIERS DE CANDIDATURE


-Une lettre de motivation dans laquelel vous mentionnez le but de votre immigration.
-Un curriculum vitae(CV) bien détaillé
-Un acte de naissance ou toute autre pièce pouvant attestée votre identité
-Diplômes obtenus 
-Une photo d'identité 
-Votre passeport pour vérification de votre disponibilité à voyager.
-Dans le cas où vous ne disposez pas de passeport vous le signalez dans votre lettre de motivation pour que nous puissions vous aider à rentrer en possession de ce dernier. 

En outre après étude de dossiers et si votre demande a été acceptée nous serons en mesure de vous fournir des documents nécessaires qui suivront votre immigration en terre Canadienne.
Ces documents vous seront délivrés dans un délai rentrant dans le cadre de votre immigration et ceci par courrier DHL à votre adresse de residence. 


LES DOCUMENTS 

1- Votre carte de résidence
2- Votre permis de travail 
3- Votre certificat d'hébergement 
4- Votre assurance vie et famille 
5- Votre visa canadien
6- Votre billet d'avion




Le comité envoyé pour se charger de la zone Afrique est composé de: 
Mr ALLAN Vandereck :Représentant 

Mme Célestine Klein : Secrétaire Mr Didier Mentheson : Chargé des dossiers suivie de quelques membres du service 

Si vous êtes intéressés veuillez envoyer votre dossier à n'importe quelle adresse de notre SERVICE COURRIEL par Email suivants: direction_cic.gc.ca@hotmail.fr OU 

traitement.cic.canada@gmail.com 

et contactez par la suite la Représentation pour lui faire part de votre dépôt de demande d'immigration .
NB: VEUILLEZ NOUS FAIRE PARVENIR VOS DEMANDES SOUS LA REFERENCE Réf : 001/GC/DRH/GOV-CA-CIC-2010. 


Dr.Christ BENOIT 


Le chargé de l'information



Envoyé depuis Ma Messagerie SFR. 10 Go de stockage - en savoir plus.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

TREAT AS URGENT/REPLY IMMEDIATELY‏
From:  Haji Uga (dr.hajiuga01@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 27, 2010 2:28:13 PM 
To:  .. (..) 

From the Desk of Dr. haji uga 
Manager Bill and Exchange Dept 
African Development Bank (ADB) 
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. 

Sir, 
I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise. I am the bill and Exchange manager in African Development Bank .I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to Repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families.

I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of $18.5 million Immediately to your account. The money has been dormant for years in our Bank here without any body coming for it. 
I want to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer the owner Of the account who died a long with his supposed next of kin in an air Crash since July 2000. 
I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasury as an abandoned fund. 
So this is the reason why i contacted you, so that the bank can release the money to you as the nearest person to the deceased customer. 
Please i will like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete if you are not interested. 

Upon receipt of your reply, I will send you full details on how the Business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the Above mentioned sum. Acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by furnishing me with the following: 

1. Your Full Names and Address.
2. Direct Telephone and Fax numbers 
Please reply in my private email address (dr.hajiuga01@voila.fr) or ( dr.hajiuga01@gmail.com) for security and confidential reasons. 

Dr. haji uga
African Development Bank, 
Burkina Faso West Africa.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ARE YOU HONEST ? !!!‏
From:  NIKOLAY (trusth@nikolay.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 27, 2010 7 :22: 38 AM 
To:   

Good day,  I am Nikolay Sintsov,personal assistant to Mikhail Khodorkovsky,once rated as the richest man in Russia and owner of YUKOS OIL (Russian largest oil company),chairman CEO: Menatep SBP Bank (a well reputable financial institution with its branches all over the world). SOURCE OF FUNDS: I have a profiling amount in an excess of Forty Million,Five Hundred Thousand USA Dollars(US$40.5M), which I seek you to accommodate for me. You will be rewarded with 40% of the total sum for your partnership. Can you handle this? As his personal assistant, I was authorized to transfer money of an American oil merchant for his last oil deal with my boss Mikhail Khodorkovsky. The funds have since left the shores of America to a European private financial institution where the final crediting is to be carried out.While I was on the process, my boss got arrested for his involvement in politics by financing the leading and opposing political parties (the Union of Right Forces, led by Boris Nemtsov, and Yabloko, a liberal/social democratic party led by Gregor Yavlinsky), which posedas a threat to President Vladimir Putin's second Tenure as Russian president. Since then, I have placed on hold all transactions concerning this amount. You can catch more of the story on this website: http://www.yukos.comhttp://news.ft.c.../13/51215.html YOUR ROLE: All I need from you is to stand as the beneficiary of the above mentioned sum and I will re-profile the funds with your data, which will enable the bank to transfer the sum to you.I have decided to use this sum to relocate to a country as soon as the funds are transfered to you and never to be connected to any of Mikhail Khodorkovsky conglomerates. Presently I am in a hide out now and can not say where i am now for my life sake. The transaction has to be concluded as soon and as I confirm your readiness to proceed with me, I will provide you with details. contact me with my private emails nikolay00@yahoo.cn as soon as possible. Thank you very much. Regards,Nikolay Sintsov.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Google Alert‏
From:  Google Corporation Inc (googleaward000@btconnect.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 27, 2010 7:01:07 AM 
To:   

You have won a total sum of 460,000,00 GBP from google. Contact your agent
with the information below to claim your prize

Contact : Mr Ned Potter
Email: googlepromo@hosanna.net

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

RESPOND URGENTLY!!!‏
From:  muham milki (mrmmuham@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, May 26, 2010 9:24:11 PM 
To:   

Good Day My good friend, 

Let me start by introducing myself, I am Mr Milki Muham,an ACCOUNTS OFFICER with an African Bank in Burkina-Faso of West Africa. 

I am writing you this letter based on the latest development at my bank which I will like to bring to your personal edification,($9million transfer claims ). This is a legitimate transaction and you will be paid 30% for your "Assistance".If you are interested, kindly fill the below for the next step.

full names: 
phone line: 
country of origin: 
age:
occupation:
marital status: 

your bank information 

account name: 
account type: 
account number:
bank address and phone/fax: 

yours Sincerely, 
Milki Muham
E-mail:

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

re‏
From:  JAMES DIMON (saunsilamido@virgilio.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, May 26, 2010 7:36:27 PM 
To:   

THIS IS TO INFORM YOU THAT WE TODAY RECEIVED AN AUTHORIZATION FROM THE WORLD BANK ORGANISATIONAND UNITED NATIONS IN CONJUNCTION WITH THE INTERNATIONALCOMMUNITY TO INVESTIGATE THE UNNECESSARY DELAY OF YOUR OUTSTANDING CONTRACT PAYMENT.YOU ARE THEREFOREREQUIRED TO FURNISH ME WITH YOUR FULL BANKING INFO. FOR THEURGENT TRANFER OF YOUR FUND VALUED $10.5MILLION DOLLARS.JAMES DIMON,DIRECTOR JPMORGAN CHASE BANK.REPLY VIA jamesdimon18@yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE MY DEAR I NEED YOUR HEIP .‏
From:  mary kipkalya (mary_kipkalya@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, May 26, 2010 1 :59: 28 PM 
To:   

Hello My Dearest,
  I am writing this mail to you with tears and sorrow from my heart.With due respect trust and humanity, i appeal to you to exercise a little patience and read through my letter i feel quite safe dealing with you in this important business having gone through your remarkable profile, honestly i am writing this email to you with pains, tears and sorrow from my heart, i will really like to have a good relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you, i decided to contact you due to the urgency of my situation,My name is Miss. Mary Kipkalya Kones, 25yrs old female and I held from Kenya  Africa. My father was the former Kenyan road Minister. He and Assistant Minister of Home Affairs Lorna Laboso had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Kericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya. The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10th, June,2008. You can read more about the crash t hrough the below

site:http:// edition.cnn. com/2008/ WORLD/africa/ 06/10/kenya. crash/index. html

After the burial of my father, my stepmother and uncle conspired and sold my father's property to an italian Expertrate which the shared the money among themselves and live nothing for me. One faithful morning, I opened my father's briefcase and found out the documents which he have deposited huge amount of money in one bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin. I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money for a better life so that I can take care of myself and start a new life, on my arrival, the Bank Director whom I met in person told me that my father's instuction to the bank is that the money would only be release to me when I am married or present a trustee who will help me and invest the money overseas. I am in search of an honest and reliable person who will help me and stand as my trustee so that I will present him to the Bank for transfer of the mo ney to his bank account overseas. I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray my trust. But rather take me as your own sister.

Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well I will say that my mind convinc ed me that you may be the true person to help me. Moreso, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my stepmother have threaten to assinate me. The amount is( $8.5 USD )Million United State Dollars, and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso on my arrival, You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country. However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies. It is my intention to compensate you with 40% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment.

As soon as I receive your positive respo nse showing your interest I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. Awaiting your urgent and positive response. Please do keep this only to your self for now untill the bank will transfer the fund. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am affraid of my weaked stepmother who has threatened to kill me and have the money alone ,I thank God Today that am out from my country (KENYA) but now In (Burkina Faso) where my father deposited these money with my name as the next of Kin.I have the documents for the claims.

Yours Sincerely,
Mary Kipkalya Kones.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATION YOU HAVE WON (NOKIA UK ONLINE PROMO AWARD 2010)‏
From:  NOKIA UK ONLINE PROMO AWARD 2010 (info@nokiaresult.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, May 26, 2010 8:39:27 AM 
To:   

   CONGRATULATIONS,CONGRATULATIONS,CONGRATULATIONS!!! Your Email I.D was selected at random and you have therefore been awardedthe sum of GB£ 850,000.00 (Eight Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great BritishPounds Sterling) in the ongoing UK NOKIA GRANT PROMOTIONS 2009/2010 AWARD. To claims your Prize contact: Mr.Williams MorganFINANCE DEPARTMENTUK NOKIA NEW YEAR PROMOTION 2009/2010 AWARD.Information and Payment Bureau:London Representative Office.TEL:+44-703-599-2107,TEL:+44-701-113-6408FAX:+44-703-040-3637Email:nokiaukresult2010@live.com DIRECT ALL EMAIL TO:nokiaukresult2010@live.com NOTE:Reply as soon as possible for quick verification and claim.Reply along with your names, mobile number, contact, address and keep thiswinning information confidential to avoid external claim. CONGRATULATION from all staff of NOKIA INC. Best Regard,Dr.(Mrs.) Jane Scort.(ONLINE CO-ORDINATOR).

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Guaranteed Winner‏
From:  Microsoft New Year Promo Award (omalleyundertakers@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, May 26, 2010 4:00:26 AM 
To:  . 

 Dear Guaranteed Winner, On behalf of the Microsoft New Year Promo Award  online Sweepstakes International (UK),this message is to quickly inform you of our  New Year E-mail Draw that was held today in the online Sweepstakes International. I'm  delighted to notify you that your e-mail has won you £800,000:00 GBP. These are your  identification numbers:Batch number.401978GReff number.BTD/976/06Ticket Number564 75600545-188. To file for your claim, please contact our  Fudiciary Agent with the information below: 1) MR./MS. :2) Family Name (Last Name/Surname):3) Given Name (First Name/Additional Names):4) Country of Birth:5) Country of Citizenship:7) City/State:8) Telephone Number:---------------------------------Name : Mr Lennon BrownE-mail: claimsagency5115@gmail.comTelephone: (+44)70359 22918---------------------------------Regards,(Mrs.)Kate Moore,International Coordinator -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

SHORT COMMENT ON OUR PRODUCTS‏
From:  TOYOTA OFFICE (office@srt.com.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 25, 2010 12:39:34 PM 
To:   

Toyota Car Lottery International Promotions China,Customer Service DepartmentToyota Motor Corporations, China.28 Tanfield Road Tiaxiu lio Beijing Chinawww.toyota.com.cnAffiliatedCHINA MILLION LOTTERY INTERNATIONAL PROGRAMwww.china-lottery.netAsia gameswww.asiagame.cnchinatelecomwww.chinatelecom.c  n  TOYOTA MOTORS CORPORATION INTERNATIONALPRIZE NOTIFICATION 2010 NEW CARS PROMOTION We are pleased to inform you of the result of the just concluded annual final draws held on the 1st January,2010 by Toyota Motor Company in conjunction with the Japan International Email Lottery Worldwide Promotion,your email address was among the 20 Lucky winners who won US$1,000,000.00 each on the Toyota Motors Company Email Promotion programme dated as stated above.This is from the total price of $20 million United State Dollars ($20,000,000.00usd)shared among the 20 lucky winners,you are therefore approved for a lump payment of US$1,000,000.00 Dollars,in cash ,including a Toyota car which is the winning present /amount for the Second category winners. However the results were released and declared on the 26th January,2010 and your email address attached to ticket number 4500542188(TMPWAYZ20051), with serial number 454-17 drew the lucky number 3,8,13,22,27,41 and bonus number 12,your INSURANCE Number:FLS433/453L/GMSA. The online draws was conducted by a random selection of email addresses from an exclusive list of 35,031 E-mail addresses of individuals and corporate bodies picked by an advanced automated random computer search from the internet. However, no tickets were sold but all email addresses were assigned to different ticket numbers for representation and privacy to make sure the money reaches you. The selection process was carried out through random selection in our computerized email selection machine (TOPAZ) from a database of over 250,000 email addresses drawn from all the continents of the world. This Email Lottery Promotion is approved by the Japanese Gaming Board and also Licensed by the The International Association of Gaming Regulators (IAGR).This lottery is the 3rd of its kind and we intend to sensitize the general public about toyota motors 2010 new cars(Toyota motors 2010 latest cars).As indicated by the computerized selection machine,your lucky winning number falls within our Asia booklet representative office in THE REPUBLIC OF THE CHINA as showed in the coupon. For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning information confidential and private until your claim is processed and your money remitted to you in whatever manner you deem fit to claim the prize money and the toyota car your winning present.This is part of our precautionary and security measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program.In other to claim your US$1,000,000.00 winning prize,which has been deposited in a designated bank by Toyota Motors Company Ltd and insured to Royal Insurance company with Insurance Number (FLS433/453L/GMSA)to make sure the winning prize US$1,000,000.00 and the Toyota car reaches you intact and complete. The toyota car shipping documents will be forwarded to you to claim ( A toyota car which is the winning present for second category winners) in any port of your choice,once your winning amount US$1,000,000.00 proceessed and transfer to you. However,you have to fill the form below,together with the name of the port where your winning present a toyota car should be ship to and send it to the online promotion manager of THE TOYOTA MOTOR CORPORATION for verification and then you will be directed to the payee bank where the sum of US$1,000,000.00 has already been deposited in your favor under your email address.  FILL THE FORM BELOW; NAME:.....................................AGE:....  ....................................SEX:..........  ..............................ADDRESS ::(: RESIDENT ADDRESSONLY)...............................YOUR OTHER EMAIL:....................................PHONE:..  .................................OCCUPATION:......  ...................AMOUNT WON........................COUNTRY:...............  ................NAME AND ADDRESS OF THE PORT FOR SHIPMENT OF YOUR WINNING CAR ......................SHORT COMMENT ON OUR PRODUCTS ............................................. Please you are adviced to complete the form and send it immediately to our Promotion manager through email for prompt collection of your fund(CONTACT PROMOTION MANAGER)TOYOTA MOTORS FOREIGN SERVICES MANAGERNAME: Dr.lang wangTELEPHONE:+8613640824792EMAIL: authoriseagent@yahoo.cn  WARNING !! You are to keep all the winning information away from the general public especially your ticket number and ballot number.(this is important as a case of double claiming will not be entertained) Staff of Toyota Motor Company and the Japanese International Lottery Company are not to partake in this Lottery. Accept my hearty congratulations once again! for being selected among the 20 lucky winners . Yours faithfully,MR.PAUL WILTON(V.P FINANCE)TOYOTA MOTORS CORPORATION LTD.www.Toyota.com.cn

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE I NEED YOUR RESPONSE AND GET BACK TO ME‏
From:  daf david (daf_david10@hotmail.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, May 25, 2010 9 :11: 58 AM 
To:   


FROM THE DESK OF ( MR DAF DAVID  )
BILLS AND EXCHANGE MANAGER,
BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A)
OUAGADOUGOU-BURKINA FASO.  
DEAR FRIEND,

I AM THE MANAGER OF BILL AND EXCHANGE AT THE FOREIGN REMITTANCE DEPARTMENT OF BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) HERE IN OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO. IN MY DEPARTMENT WE DISCOVERED AN ABANDONED SUM OF 12,500M US DOLLARS  IN AN ACCOUNT THAT BELONGS TO ONE OF OUR FOREIGN CUSTOMER (MR. ANDREAS SCHRANNER FROM MUNICH, GERMANY) WHO DIED ALONG WITH HIS ENTIRE FAMILY IN 11 NOV 2005 IN A PLANE CRASH. SINCE WE GOT INFORMATION ABOUT HIS DEATH, WE HAVE BEEN EXPECTING HIS NEXT OF KIN TO COME OVER AND CLAIM HIS MONEY BECAUSE WE CANNOT RELEASE IT UNLESS SOME BODY APPLIES FOR IT AS NEXT OF KIN OR RELATION TO THE DECEASED AS INDICATED IN OUR BANKING GILDINGS AND LAWS BUT UNFORTUNATELY WE LEARNT THAT ALL HIS SUPPOSED NEXT OF KIN OR RELATION DIED ALONGSIDE WITH HIM AT THE PLANE CRASH LEAVING NOBODY BEHIND FOR THE CLAIM.
VISIT THE WEBSITE FOR CONFIRMATION.

thissite:news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm

IT IS THEREFORE UPON THIS DISCOVERY THAT I NOW DECIDED TO MAKE THIS BUSINESS PROPOSAL TO YOU AND RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEXT OF KIN OR RELATION TO THE DECEASED FOR SAFETY AND SUBSEQUENT DISBURSEMENT SINCE NOBODY IS COMING FOR IT AND WE DON'T WANT THIS MONEY TO GO INTO THE BANK TREASURY AS UNCLAIMED BILL. THE BANKING LAW AND GUIDELINE HERE STIPULATES THAT IF SUCH MONEY REMAINED UNCLAIMED AFTER FOURS YEARS, THE MONEY WILL BE TRANSFERRED INTO THE BANK TREASURY AS UNCLAIMED FUND. THE REQUEST OF FOREIGNER AS NEXT OF KIN IN THIS BUSINESS IS OCCASIONED BY THE FACT THAT THE CUSTOMER WAS A FOREIGNER AND A BURKINABE   CAN NOT STAND AS NEXT OF KIN TO A FOREIGNER. 

I AGREE THAT 30% OF THIS MONEY WILL BE FOR YOU FOR THE PROVISION OF A FOREIGN ACCOUNT WHERE THIS FUND WILL BE TRANSFER TO IN OUR FAVOUR , 10% WILL BE SET ASIDE FOR EXPENSES INCURRED DURING THE BUSINESS AND 60% WOULD BE FOR ME THEREAFTER, I WILL VISIT YOUR COUNTRY FOR DISBURSEMENT ACCORDING TO THE PERCENTAGE INDICATED THEREFORE, TO ENABLE THE IMMEDIATE TRANSFER OF THIS FUND TO YOU ARRANGED, YOU MUST APPLY FIRST TO THE BANK AS RELATION OR NEXT OF KIN OF THE DECEASED INDICATING YOUR BANK NAME, YOUR BANK ACCOUNT NUMBER, YOUR PRIVATE TELEPHONE AND FAX NUMBER FOR EASY AND EFFECTIVE COMMUNICATION AND LOCATION WHERE IN THE MONEY WILL BE REMITTED.

UPON RECEIPT OF YOUR REPLY, I WILL SEND TO YOU BY FAX OR EMAIL THE TEXT OF THE APPLICATION . I WILL NOT FAIL TO BRING TO YOUR NOTICE THAT THIS TRANSACTION IS HITCH-FREE AND THAT YOU SHOULD NOT ENTERTAIN ANY ATOM OF FEAR AS ALL REQUIRED ARRANGEMENTS HAVE BEEN MADE FOR THE TRANSFER. YOU SHOULD CONTACT ME IMMEDIATELY AS SOON AS YOU RECEIVE THIS LETTER.THIS IS MY PRIVATE E-MAIL ADDRESS   
TRUSTING TO HEAR FROM YOU IMMEDIATELY.
 YOURS FAITHFULY,

MR DAF DAVID  
BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A)
PLEASE I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY IMMEDIATE

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

**Congratulation! You Have Won The British Columbia Jackpot Promotion**‏
From:  BRITISH COLUMBIA AWARD (willcoxsmth@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, May 25, 2010 8:00:43 AM 
To:   

BRITISH COLUMBIA NATIONAL LOTTERY BC-49,Unit 5, Tiger Court, Kings Drive,Kings Business Park, Prescot, Knowsley, Liverpool, L34 1BH.Confirm Winning: http://www.canada.com/life/lotteries...ts.htmlWinning No: 16 20 22 33 40 41 Bonus No: 08BC-49 Lottery Chip NO: IMP/73253CA/2010 BRITISH COLUMBIA NATIONAL LOTTERY, 2010 PROMOTION.The British Columbia National Lottery BC-49 in collaboration with the British Government and the World Gaming Board are the sponsors of this online e-mail lottery for compensation and grant for both past lottery winners and the entire world public for purpose of Infrastructural development as an online compensation for all internet users. We happily announce to you the draw of the Special Global 2010 Promotional Draw held on Saturday May 22nd, 2010 in Liverpool in the United Kingdom. Your e-mail address attached to BC-49 Lottery Chip NO: IMP/73253CA/2010 which drew the Winning No: 16 20 22 33 40 41 Bonus No: 08 for BC-49 Lotto under the choice of the lottery in the 1st category of bi-weekly six. All participants were selected randomly from World Wide Web site through computer draws system and extracted from over 250,000 companies and personal e-mails. So your e-mail is your online automatic ticket that qualified you for this draw. This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of Ј1,550,952.00(One Million Five Hundred And Fifty Thousand Nine Hundred And Fiftytwo Pounds Sterling) for the Year 2010 Prize Promotion which is Organized by The British Columbia National Lottery BC-49. In view of this, your Ј1,550,952.00( One Million Five Hundred And Fifty Thousand Nine Hundred And Fiftytwo Pounds Sterling) would be released to you by following the directives of our fiduciary consultant. Our affiliated London-UK Bank will immediately commence the process to facilitate the release of your funds as soon as you contact their office. So you are required to forward the following details to our fiduciary consultant to assist you facilitate the processing of your claims: You are to contact our Claims Consultant with the details below:Contact Person: Mr. Smith Wilcox (Esq.),E-mail: ( b.columbiadeptbc-49@w.cn )Telephone: ( +44-702-401-3771 ) FILL PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM BELOW:1.FULL NAMES:________ 2.ADDRESS:__________ 3.SEX:_______________ 4.AGE:________ 5.MARITAL STATUS:_____ 6.OCCUPATION:________ 7.E-MAIL ADDRESS:______ 8.TELEPHONE NUMBER:_____________________ 9.BRIEF DESCRIPTION OF COMPANY/INDIVIDUAL___ 10.AMOUNT WON:________ 11. COUNTRY___________  Do note that, you must contact Mr. Smith Wilcox (Esq) the Claims Consultant, to claim your prize, send your reference, batch number and the payment processing form to our official e-mail address (b.columbiadeptbc-49@w.cn) and let him know that you have contacted him via e-mail. Winners are advised to keep their winning details/information from the public to avoid double claims (IMPORTANT) pending the prize claimed by Winner. You can also confirm your winning numbers and bonus numbers on our website http://www.canada.com/life/lotteries...y_results.html Congratulation!! Sincerely,Sir. Gordons Fletcher.Lottery Controller GeneralBC-49 Lottery.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: IMMEDIATE RELEASE OF YOUR FUNDS.‏
From:  REVENUE (Inlandrevenue@inland.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 25, 2010 7:48:58 AM 
To:   

INLAND REVENUE/FUNDS DEPARTMENTTHAILAND, BANGKOK COMMITTEE ON FOREIGNPAYMENT (RESOLUTION PANEL ON CONTRACT PAYMENT)THAILAND  IMMEDIATE RELEASE OF YOUR FUNDS.   Attn: Beneficiary: We received an email from a Lady called (Ms.Julie Anderson) stated that she isyour younger sister, she told our office that you have given her permission toclaim FUND valued at USD1,500,000,00 Dollars as part payment of your total sumand also do confirm the original Contract/Inheritance claim fund to enable usupdate our file, this fund was program due to the Inland Committee on resolutionto pay all Foreign Contract/Inheritance claim fund still in our custody. Since we have not heard from you regarding the claim despite losing yourinformation you have submitted for this claim. In this vein, you are urgentlyrequested to re-send your required information below to our office immediatelyon receipt of this mail for a safe and hitch free delivery/Transfer which hasbeen approved by the Senate committee via KASIKORNBANK PCL, THAILAND. to be paidand delivered to you, Now she has contacted us that she will pay the balanceleft for the delivery/Transfer of the FUND to her via a UNITIAMED STATES BANKACCOUNT but we are not satisfied with the information presented for thedelivery. Below is the information she has submitted for the delivery/Transfer of the FUNDof USD1,500,000.00 Dollars. Name: Ms. Julie AndersonCurrent Address: 1019 8th Avenue North, Washington 98109United States of AmericaTelephone: 206-339-9411NATIONAL BANK OF CENTRAL TEXASROUTING #111904419ACCOUNT #1091105073SWIFT CODE NABKUS4A  We would like to know and to confirm if you are the one that gave her the powerof claim, if yes, kindly provide a letter of authorization authorizing to ourBank to release the FUND of USD1, 500,000.00 Dollars to her, if no? you are toquickly inform this office to avoid wrongful delivery/Transfer and also makeyour readiness to make expedite action on the quick delivery/Transfer of yourFUND to you without wasting much time to avoid this kind of re-occurrences withinformation stated below in other for us to deliver/Transfer your FUND of USD1,500,000.00 to your mailing address within 48 hours as follows. (1)Full Name:...................(2)Address:...............  ......(3)Phone Number:................(4) Your Occupation/Position  CONTACT KASIKORNBANK PCL INTEGRATED PAYMENT DEPARTMENT WITH THE DETAILS BELOW:Contact Name: Mr. James WangEmail: kb101@w.cn  This information is to be made available immediately so that your FUND TRANSFERcan be issued under the provided name . NOTE THAT BECAUSE OF IMPOSTORS, WE HEREBY ISSUED YOU OUR CODE OF CONDUCT, WHICHIS (kasb-1014) SO YOU HAVE TO INDICATE THIS CODE WHEN CONTACTING THE REMITTANCECENTER BY USING IT AS YOUR SUBJECT. You should henceforth STOP further dealings with any group of person's who posethemselves as people in charge of your FUNDS be warned to avoid delay inreceiving your payment. Regards, DAVID MARK(CHAIRMAN COMMITTE ON FOREIGN CONTRACT/AWARD WINING PAYMENT UNITED NATION/INLANDREVENUE OF THAILAND)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dearest One‏
From:  stella moroba (stellamoroba16@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 24, 2010 11:55:14 PM 
To:  stellamoroba16@gmail.com 


Dearest One 

I hope that I am not embarrassing you with this mail because you did not expect it or know me before. But kindly rest assured that I have irresistible urge to write it believe me, the mail is an indication of love for you and happiness I shall always wish you to help me secure my inherittance .I am Miss Stella Moroba. 20 years old and the only Daughter of late Mr and Mrs. Joseph Moroba the former president of Cote Ivorian chambers of Cocoa & Coffee Dealers Association.

My late father was very wealthy cocoa & coffee dealer my mother died ten years ago and my father was poisoned to death by his political members .before his death my father told me that he made the next of kin of a money, he deposited the sum of $9.5million us dollars only . In the bank here, I went to the bank and confirm that my father really make me the next kin of this money, Now I want to transfer the money into your account in your country because the people that killed my father is after my life now to make sure that our family are drastically wiped off .infact as I am writing to you now I am in hiding here .please if you can help to save my life and transfer the this money to your account i will like you to be polite to the bank of deposit outfit.

I am deeply interested to offer to you 15% from the total money that is involved for transferring the money it into your own designated account again i will handle this money over to you to invest it for me wisely ,as you know , this is the highest confidence and trust any person can repose on the other especially when it is considered that we did not know ourselves before then you are expected to display high degree of maturity senseble , responsibility , and understanding in handling this information so that our family enemies will not know that I am around .In getting me through your informations.

I will give you every detail about the bank here for the transfer to carry on to your account. After you have indicated your interest and willingness to help me out of this problem to secure the money for a proper investment in your country,while i continue my education. Please write to me as fast as to acknowledge this mail and thanks in anticipation. For the confidentiality of this transaction please strictly reply me through my direct E-mail Address: stellamoroba16@gmail.com  for more details (is very important) i wish compliment of the season and good luck for me coming to you i hope you will not betray me in this transaction.

Remain Bless In the Lord.

Best Regards 
Miss Stella Moroba



GRATIS: Movie-Flat mit über 300 Top-Videos. Für WEB.DE Nutzer   
dauerhaft kostenlos! Jetzt freischalten unter http://movieflat.web.de

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MOST URGEENT‏
From:  jose.mora (jose.mora@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 24, 2010 8:26:57 PM 
To:   

FOR YOUR KIND ATTENTION. 

COULD YOU PLEASE CONSIDER TO HELP ME TO RELOCATE THIS SUM OF TWELVE 
MILLION,THREE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS(US$12.3m) TO YOUR COUNTRY FOR FOR OUR OWN BENEFIT. 


THE SAID 12.3 MILLION DOLLARS WAS DEPOSITED IN OUR BANK BY MRS JOYCE  LAKE AN AMERICA CITIZEN WHO DIED IN A PLANE CRASH IN 2000.WE HAVE TRIED TO CONTACT HIS IMMEDIATE FAMILY TO COME FORWARD FOR CLAIMS BUT COULD NOT SUCCEED. 

WE DISCORVERED THAT THE LATE AMERICAN  DIED ALONG SIDE WITH HER HUSBAND AND  CHILDREN WHO ARE SUPPOSED TO BE HER NEXT OF KIN. 
CLICKHERE( http://www.cnn.com/2000/US/02/01/alaska.airlines.list/). 

I WILL GIVE YOU ALL VITAL INFORMATION CONCERNING THE AMERICAN AND THE 12.3MILLION DOLLARS IN OUR CUSTODY SO THAT YOU WILL CONTACT OUR BANK FOR THEM  TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEXT OF KIN. 

YOU CAN COME HERE IN PERSON OR YOU CAN REQUEST THE BANK TO SHIP THE 
FUNDS TO YOU IN YOUR COUNTRY DIPLOMATICALY. 
I AM A MANAGER IN THIS BANK, I WILL PLAY A ROLE TO MAKE SURE THAT THE 12.3  MILLION DOLLARS IS RELEASED TO YOU,AND I WILL VISIT YOU IN YOUR COUNTRY IMMEDIATELY YOU RECEIVE THE FUND FOR JOINT VENTURE.  

AS SOON AS I RECIEVE YOUR REPLY, I WILL GIVE YOU A DRAFT APPLICATION 
WHICH YOU WILL FORWARD TO OUR BANK.REPLY AND LET ME KNOW YOUR 
FULLNAME,AGE,ADDRESS,OCCUPATION,YOUR TELEPHONE 
AND FAX NUMBERS IF AVALIABLE. 

I AWAIT YOUR URGENT REPLY. 
MR.Timo Jack.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Guaranteed Winner‏
From:  Microsoft New Year Promo Award (omalleyundertakers@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, May 26, 2010 4:00:23 AM 
To:  . 

 Dear Guaranteed Winner, On behalf of the Microsoft New Year Promo Award  online Sweepstakes International (UK),this message is to quickly inform you of our  New Year E-mail Draw that was held today in the online Sweepstakes International. I'm  delighted to notify you that your e-mail has won you £800,000:00 GBP. These are your  identification numbers:Batch number.401978GReff number.BTD/976/06Ticket Number564 75600545-188. To file for your claim, please contact our  Fudiciary Agent with the information below: 1) MR./MS. :2) Family Name (Last Name/Surname):3) Given Name (First Name/Additional Names):4) Country of Birth:5) Country of Citizenship:7) City/State:8) Telephone Number:---------------------------------Name : Mr Lennon BrownE-mail: claimsagency5115@gmail.comTelephone: (+44)70359 22918---------------------------------Regards,(Mrs.)Kate Moore,International Coordinator -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONFIDENCIAL IF YOUR INTRESTED CALL ME +226 74033542‏
From:  abuduusman@sify.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 25, 2010 10 :10: 15 PM 
To:   

From The Desk Of Mr.abudu Usman.
Bill And Exchange Manager
Foreign Remittance Dept
Bank of Africa
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. 
West Africa 

Dear beloved

I sourced your email from a human resource profile database in the
chamber, my name is abudu Usman. An account officer to late Mr.Morris Thompson 
from America who is an gold merchant Agent here in ouagadougou burkina faso, a well known Philanthropist before he died. He made a Will stating that ($28.5M)
TWEENTY EIGHT million, FIVE hundred thousand U.S. dollars only) should be given to an citizen of our choice overseas.

I have made a random draw and your e-mail address was picked as thebeneficiary to 
this Will. I am particularly interested in securing this money from the Bank 
because they have issued a notice instructing me been the account officer to 
produce the beneficiary of this before end of this 2008
else the money will be credited to the Government treasury as per law here.
It is my utmost desire to execute the Will of my late client Mr. Morris
Thompson since he is no more alive, both wife Thelma Thompson, and daughter Sheryl 
Thompson.

Please for more details concerning him and how he died, you can visit this 
website:www.cnn.com/2000/US/02/01/alaska.airlines.list/

If you are interested, you are required to contact me immediately to start
the documentation process with the help of a legal practitioner.
I urge you to contact me immediately for further details bearing in mind that the 
Bank has given us a date limit, Please act fast.
I await your urgent response. you can rich me true my email address mr.abuduusman@live.fr

(FILL THIS INFORMATIONS)
1.YOUR FULL NAME 
2. AGE..............
3. OCCUPATION..............
4. FAX...............................
5. TELEPHONE..........
7. COUNTRY.............

MR.abudu Usman
Bank of Africa
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.
West Africa
Tell phone +226 74033542

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attn:Your Urgent Reply Is Highly Needed !!‏
From:  LT.Michael Ponton (mr.mdomark1960@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 25, 2010 9 :27: 10 PM 
To:  dr_hytham@hotmail.com 

Hello Dear My name is LT. Michael Ponton, US Army Sniper, I am serving in the military with 35th Armored Division here in Iraq. We are been attacked by insurgents and car bombs on daily basis, but with the proposed troop policy by president Barrack Obama, to end the war and make peace with Iraq, I am looking forward to make fortunes for myself so that I will have better life after this suicide mission. With my position and connection in this Division, I was able to secure some funds that we discovered from Saddam Hussein's family. The total amount is US$4.2Million dollars ($4,200.000.00) in cash, all 100 dollar denominations. This money has been kept somewhere in a camp outside Baghdad, although the money is well sealed and I constantly check on it to ensure that it's in good condition, but I'm afraid that I will have emergency transfer to another Division hence I am making all possible efforts to secure the funds in a safe hands pending the completion of our assignment here. Arrangements for a successful retrieval of the funds through a diplomatic shipment under Military immunity cover has been put in place, hence I am contacting you in confidence, as I find you in this trusted and secured website. And if you can prove your honesty and trustworthiness, just as my heart has directed me to do, I will register you as the beneficiary of the consignment so that the box will be delivered to you. I am ready to compensate you with 20% of the fund, and at the completion of our assignment here, I will fly direct to your country to pick up my share. We don't have access to Mobile phone here in the Camp, but I can use my laptop to communicate with you on daily basis. So if you're interested in this transaction, kindly reply via email so that I will give you the full details. Yours sincerely, LT. Michael Ponton

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello‏
From:  misskatima bamba (misskatimabamba_1@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, May 25, 2010 7 :22: 57 PM 
To:   



Hello,

How are you today? I hope you are fine.If so thank be to God almigthy.My name is Miss katima bamba, 28 years I am single girl looking for honest and nice person. Somebody who care and respect God whom i can partner with .I don't care about your colour or ethnicity.I would like to know you more,most especially what you like and what you dislike.I'm sending you this beautiful mail, with a wish for much happiness. I am looking forward to hear from you.
Love from
Miss katima,

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CAN I TRUST YOU?‏
From:  Dr.Foladay Dagogo (dr.foladay_dagogo130@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, May 24, 2010 8 :25: 17 PM 
To:   

CAN I TRUST YOU?

Dear Friend,
I am DR.FOLADAY DAGOGO the manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance department  in the AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (ADB). In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of US$19.3m dollars (NINETY MILLION THREE HUNDERD US DOLLARS) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer (MR. ANDREAS KIM  from Munich, Germany) who died along with his entire family on (Monday 31st July 2000) in a plane crash.

Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless some body applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking gildings and laws but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. 

It is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and we don't want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill. 

The banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after eight years, the money will be transferred into the bank treasury as unclaimed fund. The request of foreigner as next of kin in this business is occasioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner. 

I agree that 40% of this money will be for you as a respect to the provision of a foreign account , 10% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 50% would be for me Thereafter, I will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage indicated Therefore, to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you arranged, you must apply first to the bank as relation or next of kin of the deceased indicating your bank name, your bank account number, your private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication and location where in the money will be remitted.  

Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application .I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch-free and you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the transfer.

I believe  the most important thing in this transaction is faithfulness and  confidentiality.Surely this transaction is legitimate,there is no risk involved,it is 100% risk free business.Also important is for you to be honest enough and not betray me eventually this fund gets into your account.

Regards to this transaction, I have worked hard for two years now trying to  gather all the required information about this deceased customer after I found out that all his supposed next of kin are all dead leaving nobody behind to put claim over his left balance with this bank.

I also got into his security file jacket in this bank and got all the  needed information about his account and all information his next of kin  should  know.Because he was a foreigner, A  munich German nationality, then I started  looking for  a foreign partner who will help me put claim over this fund.  I will forward to you all the needed information and will guide you adequately in this transaction.Good underground work has been done within the bank, I have been working  hard towards the success of this transaction. Everything has been put  and the transaction is 100% risk free and will be finished in  less than 7 bank working  days after the application is tendered to the bank as next of kin to the deceased putting claim over his 19.3m balance with the bank.

You have to also re-assure me that my own share of the funds will  be  safe in  your hands after the succesful inheritance and transfer of this fund  into  your  account.

If the above detailed explanation is acceptable to you i want you to  inform me so that we can proceed,  
If you are interested, please forward me the bellow information's; 
Your name: ............................
Sex.................. 
Your country: ......................... 
Your phone Number: ...................... 
Your Tel/fax: ........................... 
Your age: ............................... 
Your occupation: .......................

Thank for your anticipated co-operation 
await for your urgent reply.
More blessing to you and your family.
Best regard.
Dr.F.D Dagogo.
+226 78707388

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MOST URGEENT‏
From:  jose.mora (jose.mora@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 24, 2010 8:26:57 PM 
To:   

FOR YOUR KIND ATTENTION. 

COULD YOU PLEASE CONSIDER TO HELP ME TO RELOCATE THIS SUM OF TWELVE 
MILLION,THREE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS(US$12.3m) TO YOUR COUNTRY FOR FOR OUR OWN BENEFIT. 


THE SAID 12.3 MILLION DOLLARS WAS DEPOSITED IN OUR BANK BY MRS JOYCE  LAKE AN AMERICA CITIZEN WHO DIED IN A PLANE CRASH IN 2000.WE HAVE TRIED TO CONTACT HIS IMMEDIATE FAMILY TO COME FORWARD FOR CLAIMS BUT COULD NOT SUCCEED. 

WE DISCORVERED THAT THE LATE AMERICAN  DIED ALONG SIDE WITH HER HUSBAND AND  CHILDREN WHO ARE SUPPOSED TO BE HER NEXT OF KIN. 
CLICKHERE( http://www.cnn.com/2000/US/02/01/alaska.airlines.list/). 

I WILL GIVE YOU ALL VITAL INFORMATION CONCERNING THE AMERICAN AND THE 12.3MILLION DOLLARS IN OUR CUSTODY SO THAT YOU WILL CONTACT OUR BANK FOR THEM  TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEXT OF KIN. 

YOU CAN COME HERE IN PERSON OR YOU CAN REQUEST THE BANK TO SHIP THE 
FUNDS TO YOU IN YOUR COUNTRY DIPLOMATICALY. 
I AM A MANAGER IN THIS BANK, I WILL PLAY A ROLE TO MAKE SURE THAT THE 12.3  MILLION DOLLARS IS RELEASED TO YOU,AND I WILL VISIT YOU IN YOUR COUNTRY IMMEDIATELY YOU RECEIVE THE FUND FOR JOINT VENTURE.  

AS SOON AS I RECIEVE YOUR REPLY, I WILL GIVE YOU A DRAFT APPLICATION 
WHICH YOU WILL FORWARD TO OUR BANK.REPLY AND LET ME KNOW YOUR 
FULLNAME,AGE,ADDRESS,OCCUPATION,YOUR TELEPHONE 
AND FAX NUMBERS IF AVALIABLE. 

I AWAIT YOUR URGENT REPLY. 
MR.Timo Jack.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend‏
From:  Wahba Mustafa (wahba_mustafa10@w.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 24, 2010 5 :23: 15 PM 
To:   



Dear Friend 
I am Mr Wahba Mustafa working with Islamic Development Bank(ISDB)Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. I want to inquire from you if you can handle this transaction for mutual benefits/life opportunity for you and me.The transaction is about seeking your consent to present you as the next of kin/ beneficiary To our late customer over his fund US$15.8Million dollars. 
He died with his family during their vacation journey. I am waiting for your response for more details. The fund is going to be share at the ratio of 60/30.30% for you and 60% for i and my family which we are going to use for investment.and 10% for outstanding expenses. 
Mr Wahba Mustafa

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From The Desk Of Musa Bello‏
From:  musa bello (musabello09@hotmail.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, May 24, 2010 5:17:33 PM 
To:   

From The Desk Of Musa Bello
Senior Staff In File Department,
African Development Bank A.D.B
Ouagadougou Burkina-Faso
West Africa.  This is my private e mail (mrmusa_bello009@yahoo.com)


( "REMITTANCE OF $15 MILLION U.S.A DOLLARS
     CONFIDENTIAL IS THE CASE")
Compliment Of The Season,
On a very good day. I am (Musa Bello) a senior
staff in file department in African developent bank (ADB).I got your
contact through world internet search.

When i was searching for a foreign partner i assured of your capability and reliability to champion this businees opportunity when i prayed to God or Allah about you.In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of $ 15 million U.S.A dollars ( fifteen million U.S.A dollars) . In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died along with his entire family in (friday december 26,2003  ) in a plane crash. Since we got information about his death. 

 We have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines, but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. 

It is therefore upon this discovery that I and one official in my department now decided to make this businness proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and we dont want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill. 

The Banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money remained unclamed after ten years, the money will be transfered into the Bank treasury as unclaimed fund. 

The request of foreigner as next of kin in this business is occasioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner, and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner. We agree that 30 % of this money will be for you as foreign partner, in respect to the provision of a foreign account, 10 % will be set aside for expenses incured during the business and 60 % would be for;me and my woman colleague. There after I and my colleague will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentages indicated.

Therefore to enable the immediate tranansfer of this fund to you as
arranged, you must apply first to the bank as relations or next of kin of the deceased indicating your bank name, your bank account number, your private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication and location where the money will be remitted.

Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the transfer.
Reply me with this e mail address (mrmusa_bello009@yahoo.com)  immediately.

Yours faithfully,
 Musa Bello  

 POST SCRITUM:You have to keep everything secret as to enable the transfer to move very smoothly in to the account you will prove to the bank.As you finished reading this letter call me immediately so that we discuss very well over this business.Please call me and inform me that you received my mail, because i don't go to net always.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT ATTENTION ?‏
From:  mrquattara_koffi2007@cantv.net (mrquattara_koffi2007@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 24, 2010 4 :51: 03 PM 
To:  mrquattara_koffi2007@cantv.net 

URGENT ATTENTION ?


Mr. Quattara Koffi.
MANAGER ACCOUNT'S DEPART.
CITIZEN BANK PLC
ABIDJAN-COTE D' IVOIRE.(Ivory Coast). 

Hello Dear,          


        &am p;nb sp;   STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL AND SECRECY.

I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise as we have never met before. I am the Account Director in charge of account's department of Citizen Bank Plc Cote d' Ivoire (Ivoire Coast), I Hoped that you will not expose or betray the trust and confident that I am about to confide in you for mutual benefits for our both families. I need your urgent assistance to claim and transfer the sum of Eleven Million Five Hundred Thousand united state dollars ($11.500.000 Million USD)immediately to your account deposited by one of late customers for year. The fund has been dormant (in-active) for years in our Bank here without any body coming for it and now I want to make use of the great opportunity to enrich my my heart desire by associating with you to claim the fund and have it transferred to your account. 

l want to release the fund to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer, Mr. Andreas Schranner Md, German property magnate (the owner of the account) who died long side with his entire family and supposed next of kin in Plane Crash, CONCORDE AIRLINE [Flight AF4590 ]which crashed on Monday,25th July,2000,see the website below for your verification http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/ hi/europe/859479.stm) with the new financial law if the fund is not claimed by any one or by his family relations, the fund will mark as an abandoned fund and will go into our bank treasury or Govt treasury as an abandoned fund, so this is the reason why I decided to contact you to negociate with me to stand as the next of kin to the deceased and beneficiary of the funds so that my Bank will release the fund to you as the nearest person. 

Therefore, if you would be interested to handle this confidential project with me, I will be willing to give you more information of the transaction with an application form you will fill and send to the bank for the claims and transfer of the fund to your bank account. Also note that based on our agreement, we will share the percentage as 40% for you and while 60% for me and my family if you agree to help me execute this business while 5% is for any the expense we may incure during the transaction. Therefore, if you are interested in this proposal, kindly reply me back immediately and Please I wil like you to keep this proposal as a top secret or delete it if you are not interested at all. 

Thank You.

Looking forward to hear from you.
Best Regards,
Mr. Quattara Koffi.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend,‏
From:  Mr Idrissa Ahmed (mridrissa_ahmed0@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 24, 2010 3 :23: 37 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend,

   How are you today?. Well it is a pleasure to contact you on this regard and i prayed that this will turned out to be ever lasting relationship for both of us. How ever it's just my urgent need for a Foreign partner that made me to contact you for this Transaction. 

I am a banker by profession from Burkina-faso in west Africa and currently holding the post of Director Auditing and Accounting Unit of the Bank. I have the opportunity of transferring the left over fund (9.8 Million Us Dollars)Nine million eight Hundred Thousand United States of American Dollars of one of my Bank clients who died along with his supposed next of kin in a gassy car accident on there way back from Bobo-Dioulasso the formal capital city of Burkina-Faso May 2nd, 2004.

I will not fail to inform you that this transaction is 100% risk free, On smooth conclusion of this transaction, you will be entitled to 40% of the total sum as gratification, while 60% will be for me. If you are really intrested in my proposal further details of the Transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as I receive your return mail.

Have a nice day.
Mr Idrissa Ahmed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

"DEAR WINNER"‏
From:  Mrs.Elizabeth James (josmall@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 24, 2010 1 :27: 52 PM 
To:  info@winners.co.uk 

THE ROYAL GAMES LOTTERY UK HEAD OFFICE 10 Cabot Square London H146QR, ENGLAND Dear Winner, We are please to announce you as one of the 3 lucky winners in the ROYAL GAMES LOTTERY draw held on 24th of May.2010 you have therefore been approved for a total pay out of £500,000,00(Five Hundred Thousand Great British Pounds) IN ORDER TO AVOID DOUBLE CLAIMS OF WINNINGS,KINDLY SEND US THE BELOW DETAILS:  YOUR FULL NAME YOUR ADDRESS SEXYOUR AGE YOUR OCCUPATION TELLPHONE NUMEBERSTATE AND COUNTRY OF RESIDENCE  Please contact the underlisted claims officer as soon as possible for the immediate release of your winnings: Agents Name: Mr.James RichardEmail:fiduciary_jamesricharddept01@hotmail.  co.ukTell: +44 702 403 6568+44 702 408 6668 Winning Parameters:TICKET NO: 8603775966738REF NO: UK 200-26937BATCH NO: 2010-MJL-01 Congratulations!!Mrs.Elizabeth James THE ROYAL GAMES LOTTERY INTERNATIONAL UK

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Picon, Jeremy (jeremy.picon@hiu.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 24, 2010 1 :15: 27 PM 
To:   

Good day!You have been chosen by the Swiss Lottery England to receive the sum of (£750,000,00) Contact Name: Mr. William Gore with this information Name,address,country telephone for claims: E-mail: deskofwilliamgore73@live.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You have 1 new Alert Message !‏
From:  Kuwait Finance House (secure.alert@kfh.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 24, 2010 9:07:35 AM 
To:  dr_hytham@hotmail.com 


Important information
New Security Features
You have 1 new Alert Message !

 Resolution Center: Your account is limited! Click to Resolve 


Thank you for using Kuwait Finance House Online Banking. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Please do not reply to this email. This mailbox is not monitored and you will not receive a response. 


Kuwait Finance House 2010 � All Rights Reserved..

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Treat Urgently‏
From:  Emily Hewit (emilyhewit@live.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 24, 2010 4:09:34 AM 
To:   



Hello dear, 



My name is Emily Hewit a member of the USARPAC Medical Team was stationed in Baghdad, Iraq.



I want to share important information about my experience while serving with the U.S 1st Armored here in Iraq that would be of mutual benefit to us. I however cannot reveal all the information now due to the fact that we have not yet agreed to cooperate in this mutually beneficial enterprise. In other words, I am constrained to hold back some information for security reasons for now until you have find the time to visit the BBC website links below to enable you have an insight into what I intend to share with you, hoping that the information contained there will pique your interest one way or the other. Please view the bbc news website below;



http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/2988455.stm
http://www.jonathanforeman.com/milit...003_chest.html



After digesting the information contained in the website I will like a confirmation of that so that we can discuss a matter of high importance and mutual interest. I must confess that I am very uncomfortable sending this message to you as I cannot predict your reaction, you may misconstrue the importance and decide to go public, which will be rather unfortunate. With the worse in mind, I have to say that the essence of this message is strictly for mutual benefit.



I will be more explicit upon a response from you. Please respond with a confirmation that you have visited the website and that are keen on learning more.



I will await your thoughts and reply.



Thanks for your time, 



Best Regards 



Emily.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello' This Message Is Respectfully Yours!,‏
From:  jenifer.kipkalya@gmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 24, 2010 12 :31: 02 AM 
To:   

Hello' This Message Is Respectfully Yours!, 
             I am writing this mail to you with tears and sorrow from my heart. With due respect , trust and humanity, i appeal to you to exercise a little patience and read through my letter i feel quite safe dealing with you in this important business having gone through your remarkable profile, honestly i am writing this email to you with pains, tears and sorrow from my heart, i will really like to have a good relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you, i decided to contact you due to the urgency of my situation,My name is Miss. Jenifer Kipkalya Kones, 23yrs old female and I held from Kenya in East Africa. My father was the former Kenyan road Minister. He and Assistant Minister of Home Affairs Lorna Laboso had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Kericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya. The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10th, June,2008. 

You can read more about the crash through the below site: 
http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/af...ash/index.html 

After the burial of my father, my stepmother and uncle conspired and sold my father's property to an italian Expertrate which the shared the money among themselves and live nothing for me. One faithful morning, I opened my father's briefcase and found out the documents which he have deposited huge amount of money in one bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin. I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money for a better life so that I can take care of myself and start a new life, on my arrival, the Bank Director whom I met in person told me that my father's instuction to the bank is that the money would only be release to me when I am married or present a trustee who will help me and invest the money overseas. I am in search of an honest and reliable person who will help me and stand as my trustee so that I will present him to the Bank for transfer of the money to his bank account overseas. I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray my trust. But rather take me as your own sister. 

Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well I will say that my mind convinc ed me that you may be the true person to help me. Moreso, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my stepmother have threaten to assinate me. The amount is( $5.8 USD )Million United State Dollars, and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso on my arrival, You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country. However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies. It is my intention to compensate you with 20% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment. As soon as I receive your positive response showing your interest I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above.I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. 

AWAITING YOUR URGENT AND POSITIVE RESPONSE . Please do keep this only to your self for now untill the bank will transfer the fund. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am afraid of my wicked stepmother who has threatened to kill me and have the money alone ,I thank God Today that am out from my country (KENYA) but now In (Burkina Faso) where my father deposited these money with my name as the next of Kin.I have the documents for the claims. 
Yours Sincerely 
Jenifer Kipkalya Kones.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT ATTENTION ?‏
From:  mrquattara_koffi2007@cantv.net (mrquattara_koffi2007@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 24, 2010 12:13:23 AM 
To:  mrquattara_koffi2007@cantv.net 

URGENT ATTENTION ?


Mr. Quattara Koffi.
MANAGER ACCOUNT'S DEPART.
CITIZEN BANK PLC
ABIDJAN-COTE D' IVOIRE.(Ivory Coast). 

Hello Dear,             ; ;  
           ; ;             STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL AND SECRECY.

I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise as we have never met before. I am the Account Director in charge of account's department of Citizen Bank Plc Cote d' Ivoire (Ivoire Coast), I Hoped that you will not expose or betray the trust and confident that I am about to confide in you for mutual benefits for our both families. I need your urgent assistance to claim and transfer the sum of Eleven Million Five Hundred Thousand united state dollars ($11.500.000 Million USD)immediately to your account deposited by one of late customers for year. The fund has been dormant (in-active) for years in our Bank here without any body coming for it and now I want to make use of the great opportunity to enrich my my heart desire by associating with you to claim the fund and have it transferred to your account. 

l want to release the fund to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer, Mr. Andreas Schranner Md, German property magnate (the owner of the account) who died long side with his entire family and supposed next of kin in Plane Crash, CONCORDE AIRLINE [Flight AF4590 ]which crashed on Monday,25th July,2000,see the website below for your verification http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/ hi/europe/859479.stm) with the new financial law if the fund is not claimed by any one or by his family relations, the fund will mark as an abandoned fund and will go into our bank treasury or Govt treasury as an abandoned fund, so this is the reason why I decided to contact you to negociate with me to stand as the next of kin to the deceased and beneficiary of the funds so that my Bank will release the fund to you as the nearest person. 

Therefore, if you would be interested to handle this confidential project with me, I will be willing to give you more information of the transaction with an application form you will fill and send to the bank for the claims and transfer of the fund to your bank account. Also note that based on our agreement, we will share the percentage as 40% for you and while 60% for me and my family if you agree to help me execute this business while 5% is for any the expense we may incure during the transaction. Therefore, if you are interested in this proposal, kindly reply me back immediately and Please I wil like you to keep this proposal as a top secret or delete it if you are not interested at all. 

Thank You.

Looking forward to hear from you.
Best Regards,
Mr. Quattara Koffi.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Atm Debit Card‏
From:  Atm Remittance Department (atmdepartment@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 23, 2010 10:02:48 PM 
To:   

Atm Debit Card Number 4001 2345 67899006 have beenaccredited in your favour, You are tocontact Mr john Abu No mr_johnabu@hotmail.com.hk formore details, 1.Full name.. 2.Country.. 3.Contact Address.. 4.Telephone Number.. 5.Age.. Senator David Mike(ONLINE CO-ORDINATOR)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Bonjour ! Toute ma considération !!‏
From:  pierre jean (jpsogan5@indiatimes.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 23, 2010 7 :59: 28 PM 
To:   

Bonjour  Je vous prie de bien vouloir m'excuser pour cette intrusion qui peut paraître surprenante à première vue d'autant plus qu'il n'existe aucune relation entre nous. Je voudrais vous proposer une affaire qui pourrait vous intéresser.  De toute évidence nous ne nous sommes jamais connus et comme dans la vie il faut savoir s’entre aider en cas de besoin, je vous invite à lire attentivement ma lettre et la mettre en pratique.  Me référent à mes précédents paragraphes, afin de vous permettre de mieux comprendre les principaux éléments que rassemble cette affaire, il m’a paru nécessaire que je vous renseigne sur ce qui suit : J’avais travaillé dans une société appartenant à un Libanais en ma qualité de Assistant Administratif et Financier ici à Cotonou République du Bénin. Le PDG de cette société avait un compte courant et d’intérêt au sein d’une banque surplace ici que personne n’en soit au courant à part moi avant sa mort dans le crash d’avion Boeing 727-200 le long de l’océan atlantique à Cotonou République du Bénin. A cet effet j’aimerais vous employer entant que son héritier pour procéder au transfert de cette importante somme sur votre compte bancaire et après nous aurons ensuite à la partager suivant un pourcentage qu’on arrêtera de commun accord.  Notez que pour raison de discrétion je ne pourrai personnellement pas agir entant qu’ayant droit ou héritier pour engager la procédure auprès de la banque ici surplace raison pour laquelle je sollicite votre intervention. Par ailleurs, dans l’éventualité où ma proposition d’affaire retiendrait votre attention n’hésitez pas à me contacter de manière à avoir de plus amples explications. NB : POUR RAISON DE SECURITE NE ME REPONDEZ PAS SUR CETTE ADRESSE EMAIL MAIS PLUTOT SUR MON EMAIL PERSONNEL : jpsogan200@yahoo.com Sincèrement,  --Click for exclusive coverage on the New Bajaj Pulsar 220 the fastest Indian bikehttp://www.zigwheels.com/Features/Bajaj-Pulsar-220-DTSi-Special-Coverage/Pulsar_20090623-1-1

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT MESSAGE.‏
From:  Mr.J Yana (mryana19@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 23, 2010 6 :31: 56 PM 
To:  . (.) 

  Dear Friend, I am the Senior Staff in File Department of Bank Of Africa (B.O.A), Ouagadougou-Burkina Faso. I kindly needed your foreign partnership for Re-Transferring an amount of US$9.9.00, 000 Million Only into your account. For more Details, I wait your urgent reply.  Regards ,  Mr.Yana J.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT MESSAGE.‏
From:  Mr.J Yana (mryana19@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 23, 2010 5:46:56 PM 
To:  . (.) 

  Dear Friend, I am the Senior Staff in File Department of Bank Of Africa (B.O.A), Ouagadougou-Burkina Faso. I kindly needed your foreign partnership for Re-Transferring an amount of US$9.9.00, 000 Million Only into your account. For more Details, I wait your urgent reply.  Regards ,  Mr.Yana J.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Bonjour : Toute ma considération !!‏
From:  JEAN PIERRE (jpsgan@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 22, 2010 8 :23: 33 PM 
To:   



Bonjour 

Je vous prie de bien vouloir m'excuser pour cette intrusion qui peut paraître surprenante à première vue d'autant plus qu'il n'existe aucune relation entre nous. Je voudrais vous proposer une affaire qui pourrait vous intéresser. 

De toute évidence nous ne nous sommes jamais connus et comme dans la vie il faut savoir s’entre aider en cas de besoin, je vous invite à lire attentivement ma lettre et la mettre en pratique. 

Me référent à mes précédents paragraphes, afin de vous permettre de mieux comprendre les principaux éléments que rassemble cette affaire, il m'a paru nécessaire que je vous renseigne sur ce qui suit : 

J’avais travaillé dans une société appartenant à un Libanais en ma qualité de Assistant Administratif et Financier ici à Cotonou République du Bénin. 

Le PDG de cette société avait un compte courant et d’intérêt au sein d’une banque surplace ici que personne n’en soit au courant à part moi avant sa mort dans le crash d’avion Boeing 727-200 le 25 décembre 2003 le long de l’océan atlantique à Cotonou République du Bénin. 

A cet effet j’aimerais vous employer en tant que son héritier pour procéder au transfert de cette importante somme sur votre compte bancaire et après nous aurons ensuite à la partager suivant un pourcentage qu’on arrêtera de commun accord. 

Notez que pour raison de discrétion je ne pourrai personnellement pas agir entant qu’ayant droit ou héritier pour engager la procédure auprès de la banque ici surplace raison pour laquelle je sollicite votre intervention. 

Par ailleurs, dans l’éventualité où ma proposition d’affaire retiendrait votre attention, n’hésitez pas à me contacter de manière à avoir de plus amples explications. 

NB : POUR RAISON DE SECURITE NE ME REPONDEZ PAS SUR CETTE ADRESSE EMAIL MAIS PLUTOT SUR MON EMAIL PERSONNEL : jpsogan200@yahoo.com 

Sincèrement,

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Westernunion iformation‏
From:  western union (www.western.unionbf@live.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, May 22, 2010 9:08:09 AM 
To:   



sir

Your cheque has been cashed and the first $5,000 was sent today. We have concluded to effect your payment through western union $5,000 daily until the $850.000.00 is completed. the information are below:

MTCN=443 237 7605
Sender First Name is=Awila
Sender Second name =Sidibe
Track your payment on the website:www.westernunion.com

Please,contact Mrs.Awila Sidibe of Westen Union Agency if any problem to enable her issue to you the text question and answer so that you can pick up the amount, below email is her emailaddress: westernunionbf74@gmail.com forward her your Telephone number and adress so that she will be sure.
bye Sidibe

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

TREAT AS URGENT/REPLY IMMEDIATELY‏
From:  Allassan Issa (allassan_issa2004@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 22, 2010 8:42:57 AM 
To:  .. (..) 

From the Desk of Dr.Allassan Issa
Manager Bill and Exchange Dept
African Development Bank (ADB)
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. 

Sir, 
I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise. I am the bill and Exchange manager in African Development Bank .I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to Repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families. 
I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of $11.5 million Immediately to your account. The money has been dormant for years in our Bank here without any body coming for it. I want to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer(the owner Of the account) who died a long with his supposed next of kin in an air Crash since July 2000. 

I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasury as an abandoned fund. This is the reason why i contacted you, so that the bank can release the money to you as the nearest person to the deceased customer. Please i will like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete if you are not interested. 

Upon receipt of your reply, I will send you full details on how the Business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the Above mentioned sum. Acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by furnishing me with the following: 

1. Your Full Name and Address.
2. Direct Telephone and Fax numbers 
Please reply in my private email address(allassan_issa2004@voila.fr) security and confidential reasons. 

Dr.Allassan Issa
African Development Bank, 
Burkina Faso West Africa.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY CONFIDENTIAL PLEASE‏
From:  Dr Frank Saidu (drfrank_saidu2009@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 22, 2010 8:09:07 AM 
To:   



Dear friend,


I know that this letter may come to you as a surprise, I got your contact address from the computerized search. My name is Dr Frank Saidu. I am the Bill and Exchange (assistant) Manager of Africa Development Bank(ADB) Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso.

In my department I discovered an abandoned sum of ten million four hundred thousand United State of American dollars (10.4 MILLION USA DOLLARS ) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer Mr Kurt Kuhle from Alexandra Egypt who died along with his family in Siber airline that crashed into sea at Isreal on 4th October 2002.

Since I got information about his death I have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we can not release it unless somebody applies for it as the next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines, but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him in the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim.

It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and I don't want the money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill.

Am contacting you because our deceased customer is a foreigner and a Burkinabe can not stand as a next of kin to foreigner customer.

The banking guidelines stipulate that the fund should be transferred into the bank treasury after 8 years if nobody is coming for the
claim.

I have agreed that 33% of this money will be for you as foreign partner in respect to the provision of your account for the transfer, 2% will be set aside for expenses that might occurred during the business and 65% would be for me, after which I shall visit your country for disbursement according to the percentagesindicated.

Please I would like you to keep this transaction confidential and as a top secret as you may wish to know that I am a bank official..

Yours sincerely,
Dr Frank Saidu.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR CO-OPERATION.‏
From:  waha musa (waha.musa01@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 22, 2010 7:39:47 AM 
To:   

I NEED YOUR CO-OPERATION.

FROM: MR.WAHA MUSA.
BILL AND EXCHANGE DEPARTMENT.
BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A)
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO.
PHONE: +226 78 26 31 81.

Dear Friend,
I am Mr.Waha Musa, A Staff of Boa Bank in Burkina Faso West Africa. If it may interest you, I have a Business transaction, and I want you to please indicate your interest to receive the transfer of US$10Million Dollars.   

Your duty is to stand as the next of kin or business partner to the late customer whose account is presently dormant in the bank.

PERCENTAGE RATIO: Note that 40% being ( $4,000,000.00 ) will be your share in respect of your assistance and account provide for the transfer, 50% ( $5,000,000.00 ) will be my share being the pioneer of the business while the rest 10% ( $1,000,000.00 ) will be used for expenses and to install a joint company in your country which will bear our names in particular and whatever profit made out from this company will be used in helping the less privileges, motherless babies home and charity organization in the world.

If you are willing to do the transaction with me, get back to me with the following below:


1. PERSONAL MOBILE NO................
2. YOUR OCCUPATION...................
3. YOUR PRIVATE EMAILADDRESS.........
4. YOUR AGE..........................

Contact me for more details if you are interested, so we can proceed. We have only a week to execute the transfer as soon as you reply and show your interest.

you can also contact me through my private email address at waha_musa_2007@hotmail.fr
Thanks for your co-operation, 
Mr.Waha Musa.
00226 78 26 31 81.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY‏
From:  hamza hamed (hamzahamed1@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 22, 2010 6:54:12 AM 
To:   


From The Desk of 
Dr.Hamza Hamed
Audits & Accounts Dept 
Bank of Africa 
Ouagadougou
Burkina-Faso, 


Dear Friend

I am Dr Hamza  Hamed  a banker with this bank (BANK OF AFRICA).Burkina Faso.

I am in search of a reliable partner that will assist me with a bank account as to transfer the sum of USA$11,300,000 Million Dollars into and subsequent use the money for investment in properties in your country. 


I need your total and 100% cooperation and assistance to realise this task.
Further details about the fund, its source and how to transfer this fund
into your receiving bank account shall be made known to you immediately I
have your positive response. You must assure me that everything will be
handled confidentially as I am assuring you that we will never suffer in
again in life if we can join hands to realise this deal.


You will be required to:-
(1) Assist in the transfer of the said sum 
(2) Advise on lucrative areas for investment 
(3) Assist me in purchase of properties.

If you are willing to assist me in this transaction, your share will be 40% of the total amount transfer. We shall be considering several sectors with our main focus on Government Bonds, Property Development, Loan and Equity Financing for small and medium sized companies.

This abandoned sum of money belongs to one of our foreign customer who died without any nomination of the next of kin to the bank, and Has Been Dormant for Years in Our Bank without Claim. Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking policies but unfortunately for years now non of his relations has applied for the claim.

The bank is anxious now to know who is the beneficiary to the
funds because they have made a lot of profits with
the funds. 

Upon your reply I will send you full details on how the business will be executed.  If you are interested and in position to guide me towards this noble and sensitive project, I will appreciate to have you as my trusted partner to invest and manage this fund. Send me your contact information as follow .

1) Name.....................
2) Nationality........................
3) Occupations ............................
4) Residential addresses ........................
5) Ages...........................
6) private telephone numbers. .....................



Waiting to hear from you soonest. 

Thanks. 
Dr.Hamza Hamed
Audits & Accounts Manger 
Bank Of Africa Burkina-faso

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Atm Debit Card‏
From:  Senator David Mike (steveise@hotmail.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 22, 2010 4 :11: 52 AM 
To:   

Atm Debit Card Number 4001 2345 67899006 have beenaccredited in your favour, You are tocontact Mr john Abu No mr_johnabu@hotmail.com.hk formore details, 1.Full name.. 2.Country.. 3.Contact Address.. 4.Telephone Number.. 5.Age.. Senator David Mike(ONLINE CO-ORDINATOR)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Account User!!‏
From:  Windows Live Hotmail (arif_riyadh@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 21, 2010 10:18:55 AM 
To:   

Due to the congestion in all Hotmail! users and removal of all used Old and
New Accounts, Hotmail! would be shutting down all used Accounts, You will
have to confirm your E-mail by FILL IN all requested Information below
after clicking the reply button, or your account will be suspended within
48 hours for security reasons.The personal information requested are for
the safety of your Hotmail! Account.

* Full Name: .....................
* Email: ............................
* Password: .......................
* Date of Birth: .................
* Occupation : ....................
* Country Or Territory:.............

After following the instructions in the sheet, your Hotmail! account will
not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thank you for your usual
co-operation. We apologize for the inconvenience.

Warning!!! Account owner that refuses to update his or her account before
two weeks of receiving this warning will lose his or her account
permanently.


NOTE: Your information will not be shared and your password is safe.

Sincerely,
Windows Live Hotmail

Case number: 8941624
Property: Account Security
Contact date: 20-05-2010

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello‏
From:  Clark Paul (paulclark111@w.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 21, 2010 2:38:21 AM 
To:  paulclark111@w.cn 

From: Paul Clark
Imperial Finance Limited, UK

Dear Friend,

I am Mr. Paul Clark, the Auditor General, Imperial Finance Limited UK . In the course of my auditing, I discovered a floating fund in an account, which was opened in 1990 belonging to a dead foreigner who died in 1999. Every effort made to track any member of his family or next of kin has since failed; hence I got in contact with you to stand as his next of kin since you bear the same last name. He died leaving no heir or a will.
My intention is to transfer this sum of $15.5M in the aforementioned account to a safe account overseas. I am therefore proposing that you quietly partner with me and provide an account or set up a new one that will serve the purpose of receiving this fund. For your assistance in this venture, I am ready to part with a good percentage of the entire funds. After going through the deceased person's records and files, I discovered that:

(1) No one has operated this account since 1999
(2) He died without an heir; hence the money has been floating.
(3) No other person knows about this account and there was no known beneficiary.

If I do not remit this money urgently, it would be forfeited and subsequently converted to company's funds, which will benefit only the directors of my firm. This money can be approved to you legally as with all the necessary documentary approvals in your name. However, you would be required to show some proof of claim, which I will provide you with and also guide you on how to make your applications.
Please do give me a reply so that I can send you detailed information on the modalities of my proposition. I completely trust you to keep this proposition absolutely confidential. Kindly forward your telephone number where I can reach you easily. I look forward to your prompt response.


Best Regards,
Mr.Paul Clark., 




GRATIS: Movie-Flat mit über 300 Top-Videos. Für WEB.DE Nutzer   
dauerhaft kostenlos! Jetzt freischalten unter http://movieflat.web.de

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend,‏
From:  Mrs. Chenghou Shan (mrs.chenghoushan@hotmail.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, May 21, 2010 10:47:25 PM 
To:   



Dear Friend,
I am Mrs. Chenghou Shan. I have been suffering from ovarian cancer disease and the doctor says that I have just few days to leave. I am from (Hangzhou) China but based in Burkina Faso Africa since Nine years ago as a business woman dealing with gold exportation. Now that I am about to end the race like this, without any family members and no child.

I have Three Million US Dollars (US$3, 000,000.00) in Africa Development Bank(ADB) Burkina Faso which I instructed the bank to give St Andrews Missionary Home in Burkina Faso. But my mind is not at rest because I am writing this letter now through the help of my computer beside my sick bed. I also have Four Million Five Hundred Thousand US Dollars (US$4,500,000.00) at Eco bank here in Burkina Faso and I instructed the bank to transfer the money to the first foreigner that will apply to the bank after I have gone. That they should release the fund to him/her, but you will assure me that you will take 50% of the money and give 50% to the orphanages home in your country for my heart to rest.

You are to contact the bank through this email address (ecobank.bfa@24.com)

Yours fairly friend,
Madam Chenghou Shan.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello‏
From:  Amos Kude (amoskude10@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 21, 2010 11:24:00 PM 
To:   



Hello
I work with a bank In West Africa,Burkina faso .I have a business
transaction for you.
In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of $10.5 Million US
Dollars .In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who
died along with his entire family in car bomb in Iraq.
Since his supposed next of kin died along side with him at the Bomb
blast,there is nobody to claim the left over balance in the account.It
is therefore upon this discovery that I and other officials in my
department decided to seek your assistance and present you to the bank
as his Next of kin.
If you accept i would give you the guide lines of how we can achieve
this transfer of the balance (10.5Million Dollars) to your account.and
we will shear the money 50-50%.
I expect that you will give me your telephone and fax numbers for easy
communication with you and for more details.
Best Regards
Mr Amos Kude +226 78666175

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Atm Debit Card‏
From:  Senator David Mike (steveise@hotmail.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 22, 2010 4 :11: 26 AM 
To:   

Atm Debit Card Number 4001 2345 67899006 have beenaccredited in your favour, You are tocontact Mr john Abu No mr_johnabu@hotmail.com.hk formore details, 1.Full name.. 2.Country.. 3.Contact Address.. 4.Telephone Number.. 5.Age.. Senator David Mike(ONLINE CO-ORDINATOR)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

"CONGRATULATIONS WINNER"‏
From:  Mrs.Elizabeth James (kieronmcgrath@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 31, 2010 10 :34: 51 AM 
To:  info@winners.co.uk 

THE ROYAL GAMES LOTTERY UK HEAD OFFICE 10 Cabot Square London H146QR, ENGLAND Dear Winner, We are please to announce you as one of the 3 lucky winners in the ROYAL GAMES LOTTERY draw held on 31st of May.2010 you have therefore been approved for a total pay out of £500,000,00(Five Hundred Thousand Great British Pounds) IN ORDER TO AVOID DOUBLE CLAIMS OF WINNINGS,KINDLY SEND US THE BELOW DETAILS:  YOUR FULL NAME YOUR ADDRESS SEXYOUR AGE YOUR OCCUPATION TELLPHONE NUMEBERSTATE AND COUNTRY OF RESIDENCE  Please contact the underlisted claims officer as soon as possible for the immediate release of your winnings: Agents Name: Mr.James RichardEmail:mrjamesricharddepartment20@live.comTe  ll: +44 702 403 6568+44 702 408 6668 Winning Parameters:TICKET NO: 8603775966738REF NO: UK 200-26937BATCH NO: 2010-MJL-01 Congratulations!!Mrs.Elizabeth James THE ROYAL GAMES LOTTERY INTERNATIONAL UK -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

My Dearest,‏
From:  Lucy Justin (lucyjustin08@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 31, 2010 8 :33: 27 AM 
To:  . (.) 

My Dearest,
       I am writing this mail to you With due respect trust and humanity, i appeal to you to exercise a little patience and read through my letter i feel quite safe dealing with you in this important business having gone through your remarkable profile, honestly i am writing this email to you with pains, tears and sorrow from my heart, i will really like to have a good relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you, i decided to contact you due to the urgency of my situation, My name is Lucy Justin Yak, 25yrs old female  from Southern Sudan in Africa.

My father Dr. Justin Yak Arop was the former Minister for SPLA Affairs and Special Adviser to President Salva Kiir of South Sudan for Decentralization. My father Dr. Justin Yak, my mother including other top Military officers and top government officials where on board when the plane crashed on Friday May 02, 2008. You can read more about the crash through the below site:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/7380412.stm

some months after the burial of my father, my uncle conspired with my step mother and sold my father's properties to a Chinese Expatriate.  On a faithful morning I opened my father's briefcase and found out document which my beloved late father used and deposit money in a Bank in Burkina Faso , with my name as the next of kin. I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money so that I can start a better life and take care of myself. The Branch manager of the Bank whom I met in person told me that my present status does not permit me by the local law to clear money or make a transfer of money into an account, he advice me to provide a trustee who will help me and invest the money or I should wait till when I will get married it demand by their Authority.

I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray  my trust. But rather take me as your own blood sister. Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well, I will say that my mind convinced me that you are the true person to help me. More so, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my uncle has threatened to assassinate me. The amount is $5.8 Million and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso . You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country.

However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies.  It is my intention to compensate you with 10% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment. As soon as I receive your interest in helping me, I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. Please do keep this only to your self. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am afraid of my wicked uncle who has threatened to kill me. 

Sincerely yours,
Lucy Justin Yak.

----------


## om faisal

Account. Alert.‏
From:  Windows Live (basimalkhafaji@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 01, 2010 5:57:55 AM 
To:  Windows (basimalkhafaji@hotmail.com) 
  1 attachment 
 Windows L...bmp (49.8 KB)  


ACCOUNT@ UPDATED 

Windows Live Team Account Alert!!!



Dear Account User 

This Email is from Hotmail Customer Care. We are having congestions due to the anonymous registration of Hotmail accounts so we are shutting down some Hotmail accounts and your account was among those to be deleted. We are sending this email to you so that you can verify and let us know if you still want to use this account.


Due to the congestion in all Hotmail users and removal of all unused Hotmail Accounts, Hotmail would be shutting down all unused accounts. You will have to confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Info below after clicking the reply button or your account will be suspended within 24 hours for security reasons.

User Name:.................................... 
Password:........................................
Date Of Birth:.........................................
Country Or Territory:..............................

After Following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconvenience


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hotmail: Trusted email with powerful SPAM protection. Sign up now.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulations Winner!!!‏
From:  UK ONLINE LOTTERY INTERNATIONAL (kieronmcgrath@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 01, 2010 5 :53: 39 AM 
To:  info@lotto.co.uk 

UK NATIONAL LOTTERY HEADQUARTERS:P O Box 1010 Liverpool, L70 1NLUNITED KINGDOM(Customer Services) Dear Email Owner, This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of (£1,000,000.00 pounds) held on the 30th of May, 2010 in London UK.The selection process was carried out through random selection in our computerized email selection system(ess) from a data base of over 21,000 e-mail addresses drawn from which you were selected.The UK ONLINE LOTTERY INTERNATIONAL is approved by the British Gambling Board.To begin the processing of your prize you are to contact our fiduciary claims department for more infomation as regards procedures to claim your prize. REF NO: UK 200-26937BATCH NO: 2007MJL-01 With The Following Details: 1.FULL NAMES:2.ADDRESS:3.SEX:4.AGE:5.MARITAL STATUS:6.OCCUPATION:7.TELEPHONE NUMBER:8.COUNTRY You are to contact the Claims Consultant: Name:Mr.Marvel MarkTell: +447024039995Email:mr.marvel-mark01@live.com Yours faithfully,Mrs Christiana CriswellWinner NoticeUK ONLINE LOTTERY INTERNATIONAL -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello Dear‏
From:  Alicia Batista Tagme (aliciiabatista@live.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, June 01, 2010 5 :31: 20 AM 
To:   

Hello Dear

I presume this letter will come to you as a surprise, but as things unfold, we will know each other better, I apologize for sending you this sensitive information via e-mail instead of a Certified mail/Post-mail. This is due to the urgency and importance of the information . This project is based on Trust, confidentiality and sincerity of purpose in order to have an acceptable meeting of the minds. I am writing this letter in confidence believing that if it is the wish of God for you to help me, God almighty will bless and reward you abundantly and you would never regret it. I also know you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of us.

My name is Alicia Batista Tagme Na Waie a 23 years old female from the Republic of Guinea Bissau, the daughter of Late General Batista Tagme Na Waie. My late father was the chief of staff of the army of Guinea-Bissau. On March 1, 2009, My late father was killed in a bomb attack when the military's headquarters were attacked. What led to the cold blood killing is still unclear but I know that my father life was the target. You can read more about my father in the bbc link below. http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/new...cle5829228.ece

I am constrained to contact you because of the maltreatment which I am receiving from my step mother. She planned to take away all my late father's treasury and properties from me since the unexpected death of my beloved Father. Meanwhile I wanted to travel to Europe, but she hide away my international passport and other valuable documents. Luckily she did not discover where I kept my father's File which contained important documents. Now I am presently staying in the Mission in Burkina Faso. I am seeking for long term relationship and investment assistance. My father of blessed memory deposited the sum of US$ 5.2 Million in one bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin.

I had contacted the Bank to clear the deposit but the Branch Manager told me that being a refugee, my status according to the local law does not authorize me to carry out the operation. However, he advised me to provide a trustee who will stand on my behalf. I had wanted to inform my stepmother about this deposit but I am afraid that she will not offer me anything after the release of the money.

Therefore, I decide to seek for your help in transferring the money into your bank account while I will relocate to your country and settle down with you. As you indicated your interest to help me I will give you the account number and the contact of the bank where my late beloved father deposited the money with my name as the next of kin. It is my intention to compensate you with 20% of the total money for your assistance and the balance shall be my investment in any profitable venture which you will recommend to me as have no any idea about foreign investment. Please all communications should be through this email address only for confidential purposes.

Thanking you a lot in anticipation of your quick response. I will give you details in my next mail after receiving your acceptance mail to help me.

Yours sincerely,
Alicia Batista Tagme.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

My Dearest Please i need your help,‏
From:  Maurine Justin (maurinejustin@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 01, 2010 3 :32: 56 AM 
To:  .. 

My Dearest Please i need your help,
       I am writing this mail to you With due respect trust and humanity, i appeal to you to exercise a little patience and read through my letter i feel quite safe dealing with you in this important business having gone through your remarkable profile, honestly i am writing this email to you with pains, tears and sorrow from my heart, i will really like to have a good relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you, i decided to contact you due to the urgency of my situation, My name is Maurine Justin Yak, 25yrs old female  from Southern Sudan in Africa.

My father Dr. Justin Yak Arop was the former Minister for SPLA Affairs and Special Adviser to President Salva Kiir of South Sudan for Decentralization. My father Dr. Justin Yak, my mother including other top Military officers and top government officials where on board when the plane crashed on Friday May 02, 2008. You can read more about the crash through the below site:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/7380412.stm

some months after the burial of my father, my uncle conspired with my step mother and sold my father's properties to a Chinese Expatriate.  On a faithful morning I opened my father's briefcase and found out document which my beloved late father used and deposit money in a Bank in Burkina Faso , with my name as the next of kin. I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money so that I can start a better life and take care of myself. The Branch manager of the Bank whom I met in person told me that my present status does not permit me by the local law to clear money or make a transfer of money into an account, he advice me to provide a trustee who will help me and invest the money or I should wait till when I will get married it demand by their Authority.

I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray  my trust. But rather take me as your own blood sister. Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well, I will say that my mind convinced me that you are the true person to help me. More so, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my uncle has threatened to assassinate me. The amount is $5.8 Million and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso . You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country.

However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies.  It is my intention to compensate you with 10% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment. As soon as I receive your interest in helping me, I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. Please do keep this only to your self. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am afraid of my wicked uncle who has threatened to kill me. 

Sincerely yours,
Maurine Justin Yak.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WEBSITE: http://www.uklotto.com‏
From:  BRITISH LOTTERY (alertbrith209@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 31, 2010 7:45:46 PM 
To:   


BRITISH LOTTERY INTERNATIONAL WINNERS PROMO 
Headquarters: 60 Merriman Road 
Blackheath London SE3 8RZ England. 
WEBSITE: http://www.uklotto.com 

DEAR WINNER: , 

Your email account emerge a winner of a lump sum pay out of £1,000,000.00 (pounds sterlings) in cash credited to file REF NO.BLIP09788/BL. This is from a total sum of GBP 1,000,000.00 shared among (5) British Lottery winners. 

You are to Provide your full Personal Details and contact: 
Mr. Steven White. 

Email: event.claims@gmail.com 

YOU CAN VISIT OUR WEB SITE ON WWW.UKLOTO.COM 
OR CALL US ON +447035980875 

CLAIMS VERIFICATION FORM. 
FULL NAMES . 
ADDRESS . 
NATIONALITY . 
COUNTRY . 
TEL/FAX . 
AGE/SEX . 
MARITAL STATUS . 
OCCUPATION . 

MODE OF CLAIMS (1) VIA BANK TRANSFER (2) COURIER DELIVERY. 

Sincerely Yours. 
Mrs.LINDA RICE 
Promotion Manager

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PROPOSAL‏
From:  sack marvin (sack22marvin@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 31, 2010 5:41:53 PM 
To:  . (.) 

àéDear Sir/ Madam 


Good day, with due respect, trust, and humanity, Im Mr. Sack Marvin a native of Burkina Faso in West African region. I am a senior member of a reputable bank here in Burkina Faso . 

Im writing to you in order to propose a business transaction of 18 million dollars which I believe will be of a great interest to both of us. I found your contact while I was doing a private research on the Internet after my fasting & prayers to get a reliable and capable foreign partner that will assist the project of transferring this said fund into his or her companies or private bank account. 

This fund belong to a foreign customer of the bank I work with, and no one else knows about the review of this fund and transaction to you except me. I will need your full co-operation to make this transaction manifest because the management of the bank is ready to approve this payment to any foreigner who has correct informations of this deceased account. I will give to you the informations concerning this fund and the late account holder in order to pull this fund into your bank account for both of us. 

Having said, all that is required now is your complete trust and honest cooperation to enable us see this transaction through. At the end of this transaction, you will have 30% of the total amount while 60% will be for me and 10% will be for expenses both parties might have incurred during the process of transferring. 

Observe the utmost CONFIDENTIALITY AND SECRECY in this transaction, and be rest assured that this transaction would be most profitable for both of us. Contact me through this email address: sack22marvin@gmail.com 
I wish you a pleasant day as I hope to read from you soon. 

Yours Sincerely, 

Mr. Sack Marvin

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend‏
From:  Wahba Mustafa (wahba_mustafa10@w.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 31, 2010 4:57:31 PM 
To:  . (.) 

Dear FriendI am Mr Wahba Mustafa working with Islamic Development Bank(ISDB)Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. I want to inquire from you if you can handle this transaction for mutual benefits/life opportunity for you and me.The transaction is about seeking your consent to present you as the next of kin/ beneficiary To our late customer over his fund US$15.8Million dollars.He died with his family during their vacation journey. I am waiting for your response for more details. The fund is going to be share at the ratio of 60/30.30% for you and 60% for i and my family which we are going to use for investment.and 10% for outstanding expenses.Mr Wahba Mustafa

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

TREAT AS URGENT/REPLY IMMEDIATELY
From:  Haji Uga (dr.hajiuga01@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 31, 2010 2:09:13 PM 
To:  .. (..) 

From the Desk of Dr. haji uga 
Manager Bill and Exchange Dept 
African Development Bank (ADB) 
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. 

Sir, 
I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise. I am the bill and Exchange manager in African Development Bank .I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to Repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families.

I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of $18.5 million Immediately to your account. The money has been dormant for years in our Bank here without any body coming for it. 
I want to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer the owner Of the account who died a long with his supposed next of kin in an air Crash since July 2000. 
I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasury as an abandoned fund. 
So this is the reason why i contacted you, so that the bank can release the money to you as the nearest person to the deceased customer. 
Please i will like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete if you are not interested. 

Upon receipt of your reply, I will send you full details on how the Business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the Above mentioned sum. Acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by furnishing me with the following: 

1. Your Full Names and Address.
2. Direct Telephone and Fax numbers 
Please reply in my private email address (dr.hajiuga01@voila.fr) or ( dr.hajiuga01@gmail.com) for security and confidential reasons. 

Dr. haji uga
African Development Bank, 
Burkina Faso West Africa.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NEW WESTERN UNION FORMAT
From:  MR JUDE GEORGE (john@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 01, 2010 6 :23: 45 AM 
To:  dr@hotmail.com 

Attention; Beneficiary We received the payment of ($1.500.000.00 USD) One Million Five Hundred Thousand united state dollars in atm card by the Lottery commission to be sent to you through western union money transfer payment. Be informed that we are in possession of your ($1.500.000.00 USD). The amount you will be receiving per day is $5,000usd,you will receive the total sum of ($1.500.000.00 USD) within three weeks, Your fund has been inssured by the Lottery commission and is protected with issurance hard cover no money will be deducted from your fund. kindly contact us with this infomation below for YOUR MTCN, SENDER NAMES, text question and answer, if you need to pick up the first $5,000 today. Western Union Financial bankContact Person: Mr Luis Zima.Emai: westernu1969@hosanna.net phone line +229-9961-6331/+229-980-726-31. You are here by required to provide the following details.Receiver Name.....Telephone numbers.....Address......Country.....text Qestion.....Answer...... Call him on the following number +229 98072631 for further clarification, May God bless you.Regards,MR JUDE GEORGE

----------


## om faisal

[FONT="Aria

```

	 HTML:
	[PHP][IMEEM][/IMEEM][/PHP]

```

l Black"] :Ranting2: [/FONT]

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)
From:  M B (pjbreitbach@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 01, 2010 2 :51: 53 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

The Sum Of 950,000.00 has been won by your EMAIL Address in our Mercedes Benz Online Promo.
1 Names.. 
2 Address.. 
3 Tel..

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)
From:  brown-angie@sbcglobal.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 01, 2010 1:38:05 PM 
To:   



Winner Of 750,000.00 pounds In Toyota Cash Splash: send
:Name:...
Address:.

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)
From:  Promo (sarahgf@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 01, 2010 12:44:28 PM 
To:   



Your Email Id has won 1,000,000.00 GBP in the British Promo send your;
Names:Country:Sex/Tel.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MR HAMIDOU HASSAN, CONFIDENCIAL IF YOUR INTRESTED REPLY
From:  Hamidou Hassan (hamidou_hassan02@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 01, 2010 7:58:57 AM 
To:  . (.) 

FROM THE DESK OF HAMIDOU HASSAN, MANAGER AUDIT AND ACCOUNTING DEPARTMENT BANK OF AFRICA( B.O.A )BURKINAFASO W/AFRICA  DEAR GOOD FRIEND.HOW ARE YOU TOGETHER WITH YOUR FAMILY MEMBERS?, I THINK ALL IS WELL.  DESPITE THE FACT THAT I DID NOT KNOW YOU IN PERSON OR HAVE I SEEN YOU BEFORE BUT DUE TO THE RELIABLE REVELATION,I DECIDED TO SHARE THIS LUCRATIVE OPPORTUNITY WITH YOU, I HAVE NO OTHER CHOICE, SO KINDLY CONSIDER THIS MESSAGE AS VITAL, BELIEVING THAT SOONER OR LATER WE WILL BE MULTIMILLONAIRES, FIRST AND FORMOST, I HAVE TO INTRODUCE MYSELF TO YOU.  I AM MR HAMIDOU HASSAN, THE FOREIGN OPERATIONS MANAGER OF OUR BANK HERE IN MY COUNTRY, BURKINA FASO WEST AFRICA . I AM MARRIED WITH THREE CHILDREN. I WANT YOU TO ASSIST ME IN OTHER TO TRANSFER THE SUM OF NINETEEN MILLION THREE HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATES CURRENCY (US$19.300,000.00) INTO YOUR RELIABLE ACCOUNT AS THE NEXT OF KIN TO OUR FOREIGN BUSINESS PARTNER, THE ORIGINAL OWNER OF THE FUND.  HE WAS A FOREIGNER AND A MULTI COMPANY HOLDER WHO DIED IN A PLANE CRASH WITH HIS FAMILY YEARS AGO, HE DEPOSITED THE FUND IN OUR BANK FOR HIS BUSINESS EXPANSION IN AFRICA UNFORTUNATELY HE MET THIS SUDDEN AND UNTIMELY DEATH AND THE WORST THING THAT HAPPENED WAS THE WIFE WHO SUPPOSE TO BE THE SUCCESSOR OF THE ACCOUNT DIED ALONGSIDE WITH HIM. SINCE THE DECEASED LEFT NO BODY BEHIND TO CLAIM THE FUND, AS A FOREIGNER, YOU ARE IN BETTER POSITION FOR THAT, AND NO BODY WILL COME FOR THE CLAIM AFTER YOU HAVE APPLIED. IF YOU ARE READY TO ASSIST ME, SET UP A NEW BANK ACCOUNT OR FORWARD TO ME ANY ONE AVIALABLE SO THAT THE PROCESS WILL COMMENCE. I WILL GUIDE YOU ON HOW YOU SHOULD APPLY FOR THE CLAIM SO THAT EVERYTHING WILL BE SMOOTH AND CORRECT. AFTER THE TRANSFER, I WILL RESIGN AND COME OVER TO YOUR COUNTRY FOR THE SHARING OF THE FUND 50/50 BASE ON THE FACT THAT IT IS TWO MAN BUSINESS. FINALLY, NOTE THAT YOU ARE NOT TAKING ANY RISK BECAUSE THERE WILL BE A LEGALBACK UP AS WE COMMENCE. REPLY FAST FOR MORE INFORMATION'S AND REPLY WITH THE ASSURANCE, COME UP WITH THE INFORMATION SHOWED BELOW. 1)YOUR FULL NAME............................2)YOUR AGE...........................3)MARITAL STATUS...........................4)YOUR CELL PHONE NUMBER............................5)YOUR FAX NUMBER............................6)YOUR COUNTRY...........................7)YOUR OCCUPATION............................8)SEX.......  .....................9)YOUR RELIGION........................... ADDRESS............................ 10)YOUR PRIVATE E-MAILREGARDS,MR HAMIDOU HASSAN.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NEW WESTERN UNION FORMAT
From:  MR JUDE GEORGE (john@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 01, 2010 6 :23: 45 AM 
To:  d@hotmail.com 

Attention; Beneficiary We received the payment of ($1.500.000.00 USD) One Million Five Hundred Thousand united state dollars in atm card by the Lottery commission to be sent to you through western union money transfer payment. Be informed that we are in possession of your ($1.500.000.00 USD). The amount you will be receiving per day is $5,000usd,you will receive the total sum of ($1.500.000.00 USD) within three weeks, Your fund has been inssured by the Lottery commission and is protected with issurance hard cover no money will be deducted from your fund. kindly contact us with this infomation below for YOUR MTCN, SENDER NAMES, text question and answer, if you need to pick up the first $5,000 today. Western Union Financial bankContact Person: Mr Luis Zima.Emai: westernu1969@hosanna.net phone line +229-9961-6331/+229-980-726-31. You are here by required to provide the following details.Receiver Name.....Telephone numbers.....Address......Country.....text Qestion.....Answer...... Call him on the following number +229 98072631 for further clarification, May God bless you.Regards,MR JUDE GEORGE

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
AN IDEAL OFFER
From:  Kingsley S. Thamba (kingbata@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 31, 2010 11:37:28 PM 
To:  kingsleythamba@yahoo.com 

 Good day,

Be informed that I am writing this letter on behalf of my Chairperson.  We have in our possession some funds which we want to transfer abroad with the assistance of a foreign partner. 

I have the authority of my chairperson to discuss modalities of sharing pattern with you should you agree to assist so as to front for us as the beneficiary of this fund.
kindly notify me by email your full Names, Telephone and Fax Number for further details upon your acceptance of this proposal, this will enable me call and fax through to you all details related to this project for your understanding before we commerce on this matter. 

Your Kind Co-operation in this regard is what we are soliciting for. 

Yours faithfully 
Kingsley S.Themba (Engr)

ENTnMUS)  


GRATIS fr alle WEB.DE Nutzer: Die maxdome Movie-FLAT!   
Jetzt freischalten unter http://movieflat.web.de

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
RE: CONFIDENTIAL
From:  BARRISTER. JOHN EZEH (pawel@discoverpoland.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, May 25, 2010 1 :32: 00 AM 
To:   

ATTENTION DEAR, I AM BARR. JOHN EZEH THE PERSONAL ATTORNEY TO THE LATE MR. THORGRIMSON ROBERT AN AMERICAN NATIONAL, MR. THORGRIMSON ROBERT WAS A CONTRACTOR WITH OIL COMPANY HERE IN NIGERIA; I WISH TO KNOW IF WE CAN WORK TOGETHER. I WOULD LIKE YOU TO STAND AS THE NEXT OF KIN TO MY DECEASED CLIENT WHO MADE SOME DEPOSITS AMOUNTING $15.6M USD IN A BANK HERE IN NIGERIA, LATE MR. THORGRIMSON ROBERT, 70, OF FAIRBANKS, ALASKA WHO DIED ON JANUARY 31 ABOARD ALASKA AIRLINES FLIGHT 261, HE DIED WITHOUT ANY REGISTERED NEXT OF KIN AND AS SUCH, THE FUNDS NOW HAVE AN OPEN BENEFICIARY MANDATE. KINDLY VERIFY THE AIR CRASH VICTIM BY VIEWING THE WEBSITE: http://www.Seattlepi.Com/Local/Mani01.Shtml I HAVE CONTACTED YOU SO THAT I CAN PRESENT YOU AS A FAMILY MEMBER TO MR. THORGRIMSON ROBERT SINCE I COULD NOT LOCATE ONE YET. THE PURPOSE FOR THAT IS TO ENABLE US WORK TOGETHER TO CLAIM THE FUND DEPOSITED BY MY DECEASED CLIENT WITH A BANK HERE, WHICH IS THE RISK OF BEING DECLARED UNCLAIMED SOONER THAN LATER IN CUSTODY OF A BANK.THE FUND IN QUESTION IS $15.6M USD. WHILE THE DEPOSIT REFERENCE IS: ACB/NIG/555/00 IF THIS PROPOSAL IS OKAY BY YOU, DO GET BACK TO ME ASAP TO ENABLE ME DISCLOSE FURTHER DETAILS CONCERNING THE TRANSACTION AS WELL AS DISCUSS THE MODALITIES FOR ITS EXECUTION. LET I NOT FORGET, I WILL BE OFFERING YOU 40% OF THE TOTAL FUND FOR YOUR ASSISTANCE IN THIS VENTURE. I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO HEAR FROM YOU, BEST REGARDS, BARR.JOHN EZEH.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ALL I NEED IS YOUR TRUST‏
From:  SGT. Mark Hoopes (sgt.markhoopes111@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, May 22, 2010 3:49:16 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend,  Permit me to inform you of my desire of going into business relationship with you; I know you would be surprised to read from someone relatively unknown to you before now. My name is Sgt Mark Hoopes, a master Sgt. of The U.S.ARMY, deployed to Iraq in the beginning of the war in 2003.  I contacted you to assist me to receive and invest on my behalf the sum of US$10,200,000.00 (Ten Million, Two Hundred Thousand United States Dollars Only) which I got from Crude Oil deal here in Iraq, the funds is in a safe consignment currently deposited with a Red Cross Agent.  All I require from you is your honesty and maximum co-operation which this transaction deserves considering what happened to my friend last year 2009 he lost US$23Million to an Italian business man. Therefore, on receipt of your positive response I can assure you that this transaction will take only five (5) days to be completed once I receive your positive response.  I guarantee that this will be executed under 100% legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law. Though I would like to hold back certain information for security reasons for now until you have found time to visit the BBC website stated below and see the opportunity that came across some of us in the course of our duty in Iraq.   http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/2988455.stm  Please do get back to me urgently with your decision to enable me make an alternative arrangement if the need should arise, however, i am offering you 30% of the fund while you keep 70% for me for viable investment.  PLEASE, THIS TRANSACTION REQUIRES TOP CONFIDENTIALITY.  Regards, Sgt, Mark HoopesContact me through my private email address below.Email: sgt.markhoopes@hotmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello‏
From:  Mrs. Mary Susan Derric (barr_scott_dan01@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, May 21, 2010 10:21:12 AM 
To:   



Hello, 


I am Mrs. Mary Susan Derrick, I am a US citizen, 48 years Old. I reside here in New Braunfels Texas 78132 . My residential address is as follows. 108 Crockett Court . Apt 303 , New Braunfels Texas , United States , am thinking of relocating since I am now rich. I am one of those that took part in the Compensation in Nigeria many years ago and they refused to pay me, I had paid over $20,000USD while in the USA , trying to get my payment all to no avail. 


So I decided to travel down to Nigeria with all my compensation documents, and I was directed to meet Barrister Scott Daniel, who is the FOREIGN REMITTANCE AWARD COMMITTEE, and I contacted him and he explained everything to me. He said whoever is contacting us through e-mails are fake.He took me to the paying bank for the claim of my Compensation payment. 


Right now I am the happiest woman on earth because I have received my Compensation funds of $1,500,000.00USD (One Million Five Hundred Thousand US Dollars). Moreover, Barrister Scott Daniel showed me the full information of those that are yet to receive their payments and I saw your name and e-mail address as one of the beneficiaries that is why I decided to email you to stop dealing with those people, they are not with your fund, they are only making money out of you. I will advise you to contact Barrister Scott Daniel. 


You have to contact him directly with your. 


Full Name: 

Home Address: 

Phone Number: 

Country: 


FOREIGN REMITTANCE AWARD HOUSE 

Barrister Scott Daniel 

Email: barr_scott_dan01@hotmail.com 

Telephone: +234-8137520895 


You really have to stop dealing with those people that are contacting you and telling you that your fund is with them, it is not in anyway with them, they are only taking advantage of you and they will dry you up until you have nothing.The only money I paid after I met Barrister Scott Daniel was just 380(USD) for the paper works, take note of that. 


Once again stop contacting those people, I will advise you to contact Barrister Scott Daniel so that he can help you to deliver your fund instead of dealing with those liars that will be turning you around asking for different kind of money to complete your transaction. 


Thank You and Be Blessed. 


Mrs. Mary Susan Derrick. 

108 Crockett Court . Apt 303, 

New Braunfels Texas , 78132 

United States

----------


## om faisal

Partnership Request‏
From:  Urs Morgenthaler (rotundo@unimol.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, May 05, 2010 1 :23: 45 AM 
To:   

 Dear Intending Partner, I sincerely hope that this letter will not come to youas a surprise or an embarrassment since we neitherknow each other before nor have had any previouscorrespondence. Let me start by introducing myself,I am Mr. Urs Morgenthaler, Chief Financial Officerand Managing Director of the operations ofArab Bank (Switzerland) Ltd. I have a securedbusiness proposal for you; Before the U.S and Iraqi war, our client,General Hassan Umara, who was with theIraqi forces and also a business man, madea numbered fixed deposit for 18 calendarmonths, with a value of US$85,000,000.00 inmy branch. Upon maturity, several notices wassent to him. Again after the war another notificationwas sent and still no response came from him. Welater found out that General Hassan Umara and hisfamily had been killed during the war in a bomb blastthat hit their home. After further investigation it wasalso discovered that General Hassan Umara did notdeclare any next of kin in his official documentationsincluding the paper work of his bank deposit. And healso confided in me the last time he was at my officethat no one knew of his deposit in my bank.So, US$85,000,000.00 is still lying in my bankand no one will ever come forward to claim it.What bothers me most is that according to thelaws of my country at the expiration of Seven (7) years,the funds will revert to the ownership of the SwitzerlandGovernment if nobody comes forward to claim the funds. Against this backdrop, my suggestion to you is thatI will like you as a foreigner to stand as the next ofkin to Gen. Hassan Umara so that you will be ableto receive his funds. WHAT IS TO BE DONE: I want you to know that I have had everything plannedout so that we shall come out successful. I havecontacted a will & probate attorney that will preparethe necessary legal documents that will back you upas the next of kin to Gen. Hassan Umara, all that isrequired from you at this stage is for you to provide mewith your Full Names and Address so that the attorneycan commence his job. After you have been made thenext of kin, the attorney will also file in for claims onyour behalf and secure the necessary approval andletter of probate in your favor for the move of thefunds to an account that will be provided by you. There is no risk involved at all in the matter as weare going to adopt a legalized method and theattorney will prepare all necessary legal documents.Please endeavor to observe utmost discretion inall matters concerning this issue. Once the fundshave been transferred to your nominated bankaccount, we shall share in the ratio of 60% for meand 40% for you. Should you be interested, pleasesend me the following information below: Full NamesCurrent Residential AddressCountry of Origin I prefer you reach me only on my PRIVATE EMAIL ADDRESSbelow and finally after that, I shall provide you with moredetails of this transaction. Your earliest response to thisletter will be highly appreciated. Email: morgenthalerurs55@kimo.com Kind Regards,Mr. Urs Morgenthaler.

----------


## om faisal

Digital Corporation.‏
From:  Disbursement Center (titozuma@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 31, 2010 10 :15: 00 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Digital C...doc (32.0 KB)  


You have won US$820,000.00, View the Attachment for Details.

----------


## om faisal

Information about your X6 Concept.‏‏‏‏
From:  alessandro.alboresi@univr.it 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 28, 2010 4:48:58 PM 
To:  info@webmax.com 



It yours BMW X6 Concept  Car and a 750,000.00GBP. with Ticket number: 22 5954 78 and Serial number:BMWP / S-A-M 7554-1189 Contact Mr. Beam Dave, with your Full name: 

Email: beamdave@gmx.net 
Tel +447024083566 
Regards,Bmw Team.

----------


## om faisal

Information About Your Relative Inheritance‏
From:  Barrister Peterson Sadler (pss.13@earthlink.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 28, 2010 7 :34: 14 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Next Of K...pdf (34.7 KB)  


I am Peterson Sadler Esq, a solicitor at law. I am the personal attorney/sole executor to the late Mr. Raymond who had Left behind a large deposit of 9.8 Million Pounds in a Bank here in the UK.  The Finance Bank contacted me, as his attorney to provide his Next of kin who should inherit his fortune and you have the same last name with my late client, So I believe you are related to him. Contact me on my private email so I can give you more details about this inheritance This is my E-mail psfirm@9.cn and my private phone Numbers: +44 701 114 8507. for further details read the attachment in this email for more explanation.  Hope to hear from you soon  Regards. Barrister Peterson Sadler Solicitor & Notary

----------


## om faisal

Dear Email Owner‏
From:  sanzamp@unipd.it 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, May 26, 2010 10:41:27 PM 
To:  bmwpromotionwinner@bmw.com 

 --Dear Email Owner,You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00 Contact Mr. AlexJefferson, BMW Agent To Claim Via Email: bmw.alexjefferson31@email.ch withyour Name, Country, Age and Phone.With Regard,Promotion Coordinator.

----------


## om faisal

Respond To This Mail ( Reply Via Email :gabscheung@live.jp)‏
From:  Gabriel Cheung (marilyn.cristiano@pvmail.maricopa.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 22, 2010 5:00:38 PM 
To:  info@notice.com 

I am Gabriel Cheung, I have a profitable business proposal in my bank, thati want to transactwith you for investment purpose. Contact me through myprivate email: (gabscheung@live.jp) for more details.

----------


## om faisal

Winning Claims‏
From:  Mercedes Benz (info111@sameri.com.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, May 14, 2010 12 :35: 24 AM 
To:  info111@sameri.com.cn 

The entire members of Mercedes-Benz Commission hereby notify you as the winner of 1.000,000.00 GBP (One Million Great Britain Pound).You are advice to contact immediately you received this mail for further instruction on how you are to claim your donation prize. Please quote your qualification numbers to our secretary for security Reasons. Qualification numbers BENZ-610-56-0009 quote in all Discussions. Contact information below:================================CLAIMS DIRECTORMr. Daniel SchultzEmail: benzcommission@rogers.com================================Endeavor to contact her with your Bio-data?s (full Names, address, country, age, sex, occupation, telephone number). Best Regards,(Notification officer)  __________________________________________________  _______Message sent using Winmail Mail Server

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  BMW PROMO TEAM (carorami@tecmilenio.edu.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, May 06, 2010 8 :33: 54 AM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 YOU ARE A WINNER OF A BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR AND A £750,000.00GBP .WITH TICKETNUMBER:22595478 AND SERIAL NUMBER: BMWP/S-A-M 7554-1189 CONTACT MRS JOYCEMELHER,WITH YOUR FULL NAME,COUNTRY,ADDRESS,TELEPONE NO,SEXEmail:joycemelher@freenet.deREGARDBMW PROMO TEAM

----------


## om faisal

No Subject)‏
From:  Toyota Award Promo (belabear@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 03, 2010 4:45:15 PM 
To:   


750,000.00 Pounds has been Awarded to your E-mail ID in our Toyota 2010 Promo. Send: 
1.Name
2.Address
3.Tel

----------


## om faisal

RE: ‏
From:  Wallace Watson (Wallace.Watson@nn.k12.va.us)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 02, 2010 3 :25: 49 AM 
To:  Wallace Watson (Wallace.Watson@nn.k12.va.us) 

I am Mr. Jackson Parkinson, I have a business transaction for you. Reply me for more details on Email: mrjacksonparkinson11@hotmail.com<htt...ckedError.aspx> ________________________________Newport News Public Schools Confidentiality Notice: This e-mail message, including any attachments, is for the sole use of the intended recipient(s) and may contain confidential and privileged information. Any unauthorized review, use, disclosure or distribution is prohibited. If you are not the intended recipient, please contact the sender immediately by reply e-mail and destroy all copies of the original message.

----------


## om faisal

CONGRATULATIONS YAHOO AWARD WINNER.Your email ID has been Awarded For The Month of May 2010!‏
From:  From:Yahoo Award Center. (mayaward00@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 01, 2010 9:05:21 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 CONGRATUL...doc (30.5 KB)  


Dear Winner,

(Open Your Attachment Is Confidential) 
Your email ID has been Awarded For The Month of May 2010.

Contact Your Claims Verification Department.
Agent Name: Mr. George Miller. 
E-mail:georgemilleragency4444@gmail.com

Congratulations!! Once again.







Yahoo Awards Center.
124 Stock port, Road, Long sight,
Manchester M60 2DB.
United Kingdom.

Dear Winner,         

This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of Eight Hundred, Twenty Thousand Great Britain Pounds (£820,000,00.) for the month of  May, 2010 Prize promotion which is organized by YAHOO AWARDS  & WINDOWS LIVE.

YAHOO collects all the email addresses of the people that are active online, among the millions that subscribed to Yahoo and Hotmail and few from other e-mail providers. Six people are selected monthly to benefit from this promotion and you are one of the Selected Winners.


                           PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM.

Winners shall be paid in accordance with his/her Settlement Center. Yahoo Prize Award must be claimed no later than 28days, from date of Draw Notification. Any prize not claimed within this period will be forfeited.

Stated below are your identification numbers:

BATCH NUMBER:      MFI/06/APA-43658.
REFERENCE NUMBER:   2006234522.
PIN:                 1206.
WINNING NUMBER:   01, 14, and 21,30,35,48. 

These numbers fall within the England Location file, you are requested to contact our fiduciary agent in Manchester and send your winning identification numbers to him;

Agent Name:  Mr. George Miller.
Email: georgemilleragency4444@gmail.com
TEL:  0044-703-1880-518.
         0044-703-1878-848.

You are advised to send the following information to your Claims Agent to facilitate the release of your fund to you.

1. Full name...............................
2 Country..................................
3.Contact Address.....................
4.Telephone Number.................
5. Fax Number............................
6.Marital Status.........................
7.Occupation.............................
8. My Date of birth......................
9.Sex.................................
10.Batch Number.................................
11.Reference Number.................................
12.Pin Number................................
13. Winning Number................................
14. Amount Won................................
15. Your Private Email Address................................

Congratulations!! Once again.

Dr. (Mrs.) Mercy Swan.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  

WARNING!
Do not tell people about your Prize Award until your money is successfully handed over to you to avoid disqualification that may arise from double claim.

You may also receive similar e-mails from people portraying to be other Organizations or Yahoo Inc. This is solely to collect your personal information from you and lay claim over your winning. In event that you receive any e-mail similar to the notification letter that was sent to you, kindly delete it from your mail box and give no further correspondence to such person or body.

Yahoo shall not be held responsible for any loss of fund arising from the above mentioned.

----------


## om faisal

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/newrep...eply&t=92487CV – IT Administrator / System Administrator‏
From:  farveez@redeeffmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, April 28, 2010 12 :27: 13 PM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 farveez_c...doc (68.0 KB)  


Sir, I am an IT professional having above four years of work experience in IT industry in UAE. I hold Bachelors in Engineering in computer Science (B.E.) and have the following certifications. • Cisco Certified Network Associate CCNA.• VASCO Certified Engineer for Identikey Server 3.1.I also have taken solid training in the following. • Cisco Certified Network Associate (CCNA).• Microsoft Certified System Engineer (MCSE).• Barracuda Web Application Firewall.• IBM System Storage DS3400.• VASCO for Identikey Server 3.1. I am looking forward to a rewarding career with reputed professionally managed organizations. I wish to work in projects that can enhance my skills and give me ample scope to grow up with the future technologies that gives a positive impact on the success of the company. I am on employment visa. Thanks & regards Abdul Farveez   ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  Tann (mary-dempsey@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, April 20, 2010 6 :56: 40 AM 
To:   



I am Mrs. Elena Tann. I need you to contact me on my private email, I have some funds I need you to help me dispose to the less privilege

----------


## om faisal

Congratulation you have won!!!!‏
From:  YAHOO INTERNET AWARDS 2010 (info@ccpsa.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, April 19, 2010 10:28:18 PM 
To:   

 YAHOO INTERNET AWARDS 2010 Yahoo Awards Center41 Station Road, Solihull, Birmingham, B91 3RTUnited Kingdom.  Dear Email Owner,  CONGRATULATIONS!!!CONGRATULATIONS!!!  This is to inform you that you have won prize money of GBP800, 000, 00 British Pounds (Eight Hundred Thousand British Pounds). Only for the email users this 2010 Prize promotion which is organized by YAHOO INTERNET AWARDS 2010 Yahoo! Collects all the email addresses of the people that are active online this 2010, among the millions that subscribed to Yahoo and few from other e-mail providers.12 people are selected monthly to benefit from this promotion and you are one of the Selected Winners this month of April 2010. PAYMENT OF PRIZE / CLAIMS Winners shall be paid in accordance with their Settlement Centers. Yahoo Prize Award must be claimed not less than3Weeks from the date of Draw Notification. Any prize not claimed within this period will be forfeited and returned to its source as unclaimed Prize/Fund. STATED BELOW ARE YOUR IDENTIFICATION NUMBERS:BATCH NUMBER: MFI/07/APA-53659REFERENCE NUMBER: 2009234523FILE NUMBER: YAHOO/UK76-441/010 You are Advised to contact your Claim Agent with the below contact details and forward your winning and personal identification numbers to him: Claim Agent Name: Dr. James Smith Telephone Number: + 44 7031745875Contact E-Mail: drjamessmith_claim@live.co.uk You are advised to send the below following information’s to your claim agent to enable him facilitate the release of your fund to you by our Paying Bank. 1. Your Full name: 2. Your Country:3. Contact Address: 4. Telephone Number: 5. Fax Number:6. Occupation:7. Sex: 8. Age:  Congratulations!!! Once again.  Yours in service,Mrs. Susan Leonard. (Awards Notification Officer)

----------


## om faisal

Assallamualaikum,‏
From:  Bintu Shaheed (bintu_shaheed01@yahoo.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, April 17, 2010 8:17:07 PM 
To:  bintu_shaheed01@yahoo.com.sg 

Assallamualaikum,

How are you my dearest,

I saw your profile today when i was searching for a muslim friend, so i became interested and decided to let you know.

I want us to be friends because i have lived a life of loneliness for a long time, i am humble and down to earth, and above all i am God fearing and dedicated in the things of Allah.

And i want a friend like that , I will tell you more about myself and send you my photos when i hear from you.
Thanks and may almighty Allah Continue to be with us.

Allah hafiz,

Hajia Bintu Shaheed. 

Send instant messages to your online friends http://asia.messenger.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

RE: ‏
From:  Matthews Ann (Ann_Matthews@sarasota.k12.fl.us)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, April 16, 2010 3:48:26 PM 
To:  Matthews Ann (Ann_Matthews@sarasota.k12.fl.us) 

I am Mr Jackson Parkinson, I have a business transaction for you. Reply me for more details on Email: mrjackparkinson45@hotmail.com<mailto...45@hotmail.com>

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT REPLY NEEDED‏
From:  Ochuko Baba (ochukobaba1@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 01, 2010 4:07:59 PM 
To:  .@ 

àéGreetings From Mr.Ochuko Baba 

Dear Friend,
For your kind attention. I will be very glad if you do assist me to relocate this sum of ( US$18.6M ) to your account for the benefit of our both families.

This is a genuine business,only i cannot operate it alone without using a Foreigner who will stand as a beneficiary to the money, that is why i decided to contact you in a good manner to assist me and also to share the benefit together with me.
By indicating your interest I will send you the full details on how the business will be executed. 
Please be informed that your utmost confidentiality is required. If this interests you, I want to remind you of the confidentiality of this Transaction at hand whatever your decision is. 
I await your urgent response,and fill those question below to enable us proceed this business onward.

Your Full Name... 
Your Sex....
Your Age.....
Your Country.....
Marital Status.....
Your Occupation....
Your Personal Mobile Number......
Your Personal Fax Number........

Please keep this proposal as a top secret and delete if you are not interested.
Regards,
Mr.Ochuko Baba

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: YOUR OVER DUE PAYMENT‏
From:  HSBC PAYMENT DEPT.LONDON (info@hsbc.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 31, 2010 1 :35: 55 AM 
To:    HSBC BANK PLC LONDON.(REGISTERED NO.1026167). ADDRESS: 8 CANADA SQUARE LONDON , E14 5HQ , UNITED KINGDOM.   Chairman Committee On Foreign Contract And Inheritance fund Payment Notification FROM:HSBC BANK PLC LONDON.   Attn: Beneficiary,   The U.S.A Government, World Bank And United Nations Organization Official Has Approved to pay you part payment of your Contract/Inheritance Fund payment Valued at $5.5m USD in conjunction with British Government and HSBC BANK PLC LONDON.   This International remittance department(HSBC BANK PLC LONDON) was set up to discover an outstanding unpaid fund being owned to Governments or Individuals all over the world through Contract Payment, Inheritance and Lottery Winning Prize Awards.   However, decision was made last week.With this development, a woman by name (MRS:JANET WHITE) came to our office with an application stating that you gave her the power of attorney to be the beneficiary of your Outstanding Contract/Inheritance/award funds. She made us to believe that you are dead and that she is your next of kin. We got your email address and decided to send an email through this address hoping to find out if you are dead or alive and also to find out if you at any time gave this woman the power of attorney to represent you. Please let us know also if you are aware that we are almost ready to transfer part payment of $5.5m USD of your outstanding funds to her nominated bank account stated below:   NAME OF BANK: FIRST NATIONAL BANK ADDR: 120 SO. 2nd. ST. BLYTHEVILLE,ARKANSAS 72315 USA ACCOUNT NUMBER: 482986 ROUTING NUMBER:084107343 Swift code # : WMSBUS66 BENEFICIARY: JANET WHITE   If you are not aware of the above instruction, do respond to this email immediately by contacting the Chairman of the International remittance department (Mr.Douglas Flint)   His contact information are written below: Name:Mr.Douglas Flint. Direct Telephone Number:+44-70-24072521 Fax Number:+44 207 681 2140 Email:intl_remittance_hsbc@london.com     For immediate transfer of your funds be informed that you are not allowed to correspond or contact any person or office with respect to this transfer other than this office, you are required to send to him an email with your full following information below:   1) YOUR FULL NAME__________________   2) RESIDENCE ADDRESS, CITY, STATE AND COUNTRY_______________________   3) PERSONAL CELL PHONE, FAX AND MOBILE PHONE   NUMBER_________________________   Yours Sincerely,   Mr. Alex Hungate.   HSBC BANK PLC LONDON.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Letters of Intent
From:  Commercial Bank (bankcommercial10@gala.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 30, 2010 5 :22: 56 PM 
To:   

From the Desk of:
Peter P. Ekeh
Reply me thru this e-mail "ekehepet@aol.com"
I wish to seek your assistance for the transfer of US$25M depository made by a foreign investor (an Oil consultant/contractor) for an investment programme that has remained dormant for years now. I discovered that the account holder died without making a WILL on the depository.I have secured from the probate an ORDER OF MANDAMUS to locate any of deceased beneficiaries
I have made several enquiries to his embassy here in Nigeria to locate any of his Extended relatives, this has also proved unsuccessful to locate any member of his family. Now the management of the bank has issued a notice to provide the next of kin to claim the funds or they have the account frozen. Since I have been unsuccessful in locating the relatives for years now.
This money cannot be approved to a local bank account holder, but can only be approved to a foreigner. If you will stand as next of kin to the fund, it will be shared 50%/50%. As this is a TWO-man business deal transaction.assuring you a 100% risk free. Your percentage will also be a source of up-liftment. You have absolutely nothing to LOSE in assisting me instead, you have so much to GAIN. Be rest assured that this transaction would be most profitable for both of us
I shall provide you with more details and relevant documents that will help you understand the transaction. I need your assistance and co-operation to this reality as I have done my Home-work and fine tune the best way to create you as the beneficiary of the fund. My position as the branch manager of the bank will be used to advance this deal.
I will like you to provide immediately your full Names and Address, Date of Birth, Occupation, Tel & Fax Numbers so that an Attorney will be able to prepare the necessary documents and affidavit which will put you in place as the next of kin. The Attorney will draft and carry out the notarization of the WILL and also obtain the necessary documents and letter of probate/administration in your favor for the transfer.
All I require is your honest co-operation to enable us sees this deal. I guarantee you that this transaction will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you and I from any breach of the law.
I will appreciate your early reply for commencement of business. Contact me for acknowledgment thru this e-mail"ekehepet@aol.com" and whereby you are not interested; please indicate in your reply so that I can seek for the assistance of someone else.
If this proposal is acceptable by you, I expect that you will not take undue advantage of the trust I Will bestow in you. I await your urgent response.
Thanks with great regards.
Peter p. Ekeh
Reply me thru this e-mail "ekehepet@aol.com"

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT REPLY NEEDED
From:  Ochuko Baba (ochukobaba1@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 01, 2010 4:07:59 PM 
To:  .@ 

Greetings From Mr.Ochuko Baba 

Dear Friend,
For your kind attention. I will be very glad if you do assist me to relocate this sum of ( US$18.6M ) to your account for the benefit of our both families.

This is a genuine business,only i cannot operate it alone without using a Foreigner who will stand as a beneficiary to the money, that is why i decided to contact you in a good manner to assist me and also to share the benefit together with me.
By indicating your interest I will send you the full details on how the business will be executed. 
Please be informed that your utmost confidentiality is required. If this interests you, I want to remind you of the confidentiality of this Transaction at hand whatever your decision is. 
I await your urgent response,and fill those question below to enable us proceed this business onward.

Your Full Name... 
Your Sex....
Your Age.....
Your Country.....
Marital Status.....
Your Occupation....
Your Personal Mobile Number......
Your Personal Fax Number........

Please keep this proposal as a top secret and delete if you are not interested.
Regards,
Mr.Ochuko Baba

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT REPLY NEEDED
From:  Ochuko Baba (ochukobaba1@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 01, 2010 4:07:59 PM 
To:  .@ 

Greetings From Mr.Ochuko Baba 

Dear Friend,
For your kind attention. I will be very glad if you do assist me to relocate this sum of ( US$18.6M ) to your account for the benefit of our both families.

This is a genuine business,only i cannot operate it alone without using a Foreigner who will stand as a beneficiary to the money, that is why i decided to contact you in a good manner to assist me and also to share the benefit together with me.
By indicating your interest I will send you the full details on how the business will be executed. 
Please be informed that your utmost confidentiality is required. If this interests you, I want to remind you of the confidentiality of this Transaction at hand whatever your decision is. 
I await your urgent response,and fill those question below to enable us proceed this business onward.

Your Full Name... 
Your Sex....
Your Age.....
Your Country.....
Marital Status.....
Your Occupation....
Your Personal Mobile Number......
Your Personal Fax Number........

Please keep this proposal as a top secret and delete if you are not interested.
Regards,
Mr.Ochuko Baba

----------


## om faisal

Verify Your Account Now (Case ID:- 000118F82E055634)&thorn;&thorn;&thorn;
From:  Windows Live Team (mivel_a@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 06, 2010 5 :25: 56 PM 
To:   

Dear Account User 

This message is from Hotmail Customer care messaging center, to all Hotmail account owners. We are currently upgrading our data base, and e-mail account center. We are deleting all unused Hotmail accounts to create more space for new accounts. To prevent your account from closing, you will have to update it below so that we will know that it's a present used account.To do this, You have to click on your reply button to reply back to this message and then you fill the information below. 
Name: .......... 

User name: .... 

Password: ..... 

Date of Birth: ... 

Country or Territory:  

After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconveniences. 
Warning!!! Account owner that refuses to update his/her account after two weeks of receiving this warning will lose his or her account permanently. 
Windows Live is committed to protecting your privacy. We encourage you to review our privacy statement Privacy Statement at http://g.msn.com/2privacy/enus. 
For more information, go to the Windows Live Account site at https://account.live.com. 
Thank you, 

Microsoft Customer Support

----------


## om faisal

FW: k
From:  คธาวุธ วิชัยขัทคะ (anakiga@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 11:37:22 PM 
To:  _25_10@hotmail.com 

Hi,
How are you?
I have good news for you. Last week, I order one BlackBerry Phone from tOkey dokeys website: www.storesbig.com. I've received the item today. It's amazing! The item is original, brand new and has Hellogh quality, but it's much cheaper. I'm pleased to share tWells good news with you! I believe you will find what you want there and have an good experience on shopping from them. 
Regards
a 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hotmail: อีเมลที่เชื่อถือได้ซึ่งมาพร้อมกับการป้องกันอีเมลขย  ะที่มีประสิทธิภาพ ลงทะเบียนเดี๋ยวนี้

----------


## om faisal

Dear Account User!!!
From:  Windows Live Hotmail (jackimg@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 3:46:31 AM 
To:   

Due to the congestion in all MSN, Hotmail, Net Passport users and removal of all unused Old Accounts, Windows would be shutting down all unused Accounts, You will have to confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Info below after clicking the reply button, or your account will be suspended within 24 hours for security reasons. * Full Name: .....................* Email: .........................* Password: ......................* Date of Birth: .................* Country Or Territory: ..........* Occupation : ................... After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconvenience. Warning!!!Account owner that refuses to update his or her account before two weeks of receiving this warning will lose his or her account permanently. Microsoft Corporation, One Microsoft Way, Redmond, WA 98052-6399, USA 2007 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved. Microsoft, MSN, the MSN logo, Hotmail and Outlook are either registered trademarks or trademarks of Microsoft Corporation in the United States and/or other countries. Sincerely,Windows Live Hotmail,Customer Care.

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)
From:  BMW (japaricio@pv.ccoo.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 4 :06: 58 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 




DEAR EMAIL OWNER,
YOU HAVE WON A BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 AND A CASH AMOUNT OF 750,000.00GBP
CONTACT MR. ALEX JEFFERSON TO CLAIM VIA EMAIL: BMW.ALEXJEFFERSON3@EMAIL.CH
WITH YOUR REF NO:BMW:6678BMW45/09,NAME,COUNTRY,PHONE NO,AGE AND OCCUPATION.
WITH REGARD,
MR. LARRY DUKE.

----------


## om faisal

Mes sincres salutations...!!!
From:  clarisse loving (softadji@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 10:07:48 AM 
To:   

Bonjour 

Je suis Emilie GRAUX, ancien agent de police  l'le Maurice. Durant ma carrire de police, j'ai eu  effectuer des trafics illgaux dans le domaine de la drogue et des armes. En ce moment l, tous mes virements bancaires se faisaient dans mon compte bancaire dans un pays de l'Afrique de l'ouest appel le Benin  l'aide de l'ex Prsident de la rpublique, le Gnrale "MATHIEU KEREKOU" qui,  chaque virement avait son pourcentage. Cest donc une confidence que je vous fais. 

Mon docteur vient de me diagnostiquer un cancer mtastatique et que mes jours taient compts du fait de mon tat de sant dgrad. Suite  mon tat critique, il m'est t conseill par le pre de mon glise aprs confession de faire une uvre de charit  diffrentes personnes dans tous les pays du monde avec une grande partie de ces fonds dont je dispose dans cette banque Bninoise afin que je puisse avoir la paix du cur et que le seigneur puisse me pardonner mes pchs. C'est ainsi que je me sers du net pour contacter le chanceux qui bnficiera gratuitement d'une somme de 100.000 (Cent mille Euros).

Si vous recevez ce message, vous tes donc choisis pour encaisser cette somme pour accomplir galement des uvres charitables afin que toutes mes grces soient concdes auprs de notre Dieu tout puissant. Au nom du seigneur crateur du ciel et de la terre, cette somme sera utilise  de trs bonnes fins et vous aidera  prendre en charge une bonne partie de vos problmes financiers. 

Compte tenu du temps dont je dispose pour mes soins, je vous annonce que j'ai eu  contacter un avocat financier du bnin du nom de Maitre Wil ANDELSON. Ce dernier ayant une bonne foi a eu  signer un contrat d'accord de partenariat financier avec moi. Je vous prie de bien vouloir prendre de toute urgence contact avec cet avocat du nom de Me Wil ANDELSON au Bnin pour rclamer votre Don. Au nom de Dieu, crateur du ciel et de la terre, je vous prie d'accepter ce don que je vous offre du fonds du cur car j'ai t conseille par le cur de l'glise "CATHOLIQUE" de Port-Louis. 

NB : Voici mon mail de contact direct : amour.cecile@gmail.com 

Voici ladresse de lavocat  contacter

Me Wil ANDELSON

03 BP 0095

Natitingou 

 BENIN 

Mail : cabinetjuridique.andelsone@gmail.com 



Trs sincrement Emilie GRAUX

----------


## om faisal

Dear Account User!!!
From:  Windows Live Hotmail (jackimg@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 06, 2010 6:57:58 AM 
To:   

Due to the congestion in all MSN, Hotmail, Net Passport users and removal of all unused Old Accounts, Windows would be shutting down all unused Accounts, You will have to confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Info below after clicking the reply button, or your account will be suspended within 24 hours for security reasons. * Full Name: .....................* Email: .........................* Password: ......................* Date of Birth: .................* Country Or Territory: ..........* Occupation : ................... After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconvenience. Warning!!!Account owner that refuses to update his or her account before two weeks of receiving this warning will lose his or her account permanently. Microsoft Corporation, One Microsoft Way, Redmond, WA 98052-6399, USA 2007 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved. Microsoft, MSN, the MSN logo, Hotmail and Outlook are either registered trademarks or trademarks of Microsoft Corporation in the United States and/or other countries. Sincerely,Windows Live Hotmail,Customer Care.

----------


## om faisal

ExxonMobil Award
From:  WEB INFO (web36@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 4 :51: 30 AM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

Your Email id has won 1,000,000.00 GBP in the ExxonMobil Award.for claims send:Name....Address...Tel....

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)
From:  BENZ (kharthen@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 01, 2010 3 :51: 57 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  


Your email id has won 950.000.00 in the Mercedes Promo.for claims send:Names/Address/Country

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BMW PROMOTION 2010 WINNER NOTIFICATION MESSAGE (CONTACT TO CLAIM)
From:  BMW PROMOTION 2010 (mr.harrywilliams@freenet.ch)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 06, 2010 2:16:40 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 


-- 
Dear Winner,
You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and 750,000.00GBP To Claim Contact
Mr. Alex Jeferson, BMW Agent Email: bmw-alexjefferson31@email.ch
with Name, Country, Age and Phone no.
With Regards,
Mr. Harry Williams.
BMW Promotion Co-ordinator

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE
From:  Ali Mohamed (ali_mohamed2007@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 06, 2010 2:13:09 PM 
To:  .. (..) 

FROM MR.ALI  MOHAMED(B.O.A)BANK
BILL AND EXCHANCE MANAGER
FOREING NITERNATIONALE DEPT
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO 
WEST AFRICA
MY PRIVATE NUMBER CALL ME ::(: +226)76-77-61-19. 

 DEAR FRIEND,

I KNOW THAT THIS MAIL WILL COME TO YOU AS A SURPRISE. I AM THE BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER IN BANK OF AFRICA. I HOPED THAT YOU WILL NOT EXPOSE OR BETRAY THIS TRUST AND CONFIDENT THAT I AM ABOUT TO REPOSE ON YOU FOR THE MUTUAL BENEFIT OF OUR BOTH FAMILIES. WE NEED YOUR URGENTS 
ASSISTANCE IN TRANSFERRING THE SUM OF $22.5 MILLION IMMEDIATELY TO YOUR ACCOUNT.THE MONEY HAS BEEN DORMANT FOR MAY YEARS IN OUR BANK HERE WITHOUT ANY BODY COMING FOR IT. 

WE WANT TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEAREST PERSON TO OUR DECEASED CUSTOMER (THE OWNER OF THE ACCOUNT) WHO DIED A LONG WITH HIS SUPPOSED NEXT OF KIN IN AN AIR CRASH SINCE JULY 2000. 

WE DON'T WANT THE MONEY TO GO INTO OUR BANK TREASURY AS AN 
ABANDONED FUND. SO THIS IS THE REASON WHY I CONTACTED YOU, SO THAT MY BANK WILL RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEAREST PERSON TO THE DECEASED CUTOMER. PLEASE WE WOULD LIKE YOU TO KEEP THIS PROPOSAL AS A TOP SECRET AND DELETE IF YOU ARE NOT INTERESTED. 

UPON RECEIPT OF YOUR REPLY, I WILL SEND YOU FULL DETAILS ON HOW THE BUSINESS WILL BE EXECUTED AND ALSO NOTE THAT YOU WILL HAVE 40% OF THE ABOVE MENTIONED SUM IF YOU AGREE TO TRANSACT THE BUSINESS WITH US. 

YOUR FULL NAME 
YOUR RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS. 
YOUR MOBILE NUMBER 
YOUR FAX NUMBER.. 
YOUR AGE 
YOUR OCCUPATION. 
YOUR NATIONALITY......................................  

 Yours faithfully,
Mr. ALI MOHAMED.
MY PRIVATE NUMBER CALL ME: (+226)76-77-61-19. 

BANK OF AFRICA, BURKINA FASO-WEST AFRICA

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Bonsoir,
From:  OT CAMBRAI (office.tourisme.cambrai@orange.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 06, 2010 1:57:17 PM 
To:   

Bonsoir,
Je m'excuse pour cette intrusion, je me nomme Mme HELLENE CARRE je suis franaise rsident a Londre . J'ai d vous contacter de cette sorte parce que je souhaite faire une chose trs importante. Je souffre d'un cancer du cerveau qui est en phase terminale, mon mdecin vient de m'informer que mes jours sont compts du fait de mon tat de sant est dgrad. Je suis veuve et je n'ai pas d'enfant.
J'envisage de faire une donation de tous mes biens.J'ai en ce moment dans mon compte personnel compte bloqu, la somme de 1 .025.000$ US (UN MILLION VINGT CINQ MILLE DOLLARS US) que j'avais garder pour un projet. Je serai gre de vous donner cet argent qui pourra vous aider dans vos projet, je vous prie d'accepter cela car c'est un don que je vous fait et cela sans rien demander en retour.
Veuillez me contactez ds que possible si vous tes d'accord pour mon offre.
Mme HELLENE CARRE
voici mon Email personnel: hellenecarre@qatar.io (rpondez moi s'il vous plait a ce mail)



Office de tourisme du Cambrsis ***

Maison Espagnole

48, rue de Noyon

59400 Cambrai

Tel : 03.27.78.36.15     Fax: 03.27.74.82.82

Site : www.tourisme-cambrai.fr

E-mail : office.tourisme.cambrai@orange.fr




Office de tourisme du Cambrsis ***

Maison Espagnole

48, rue de Noyon

59400 Cambrai

Tel : 03.27.78.36.15     Fax: 03.27.74.82.82

Site : www.tourisme-cambrai.fr

E-mail : office.tourisme.cambrai@orange.fr




Office de tourisme du Cambrsis ***

Maison Espagnole

48, rue de Noyon

59400 Cambrai

Tel : 03.27.78.36.15     Fax: 03.27.74.82.82

Site : www.tourisme-cambrai.fr

E-mail : office.tourisme.cambrai@orange.fr

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CITOYENNETE IMMIGRATION CANADA (CIC)
From:  infos_recrutement_cic (infos_recrutement_cic@orange.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 06, 2010 12:48:55 PM 
To:   

CITOYENNETEE ET IMMIGRATION CANADA  (CIC)
Scan 4460 Hacienda Drive
QUEBEC ,CA 94588- CANADA 

Site web: www.cic.gc.ca
Direction des Ressources Humaines CIC
: directioncicimmigrationcanada@yahoo.fr 

TEL: 001512141600  


 : 

cicafrique.representation@yahoo.com 
TEL: 00229 9928 9399 

RUE 310 AVENUE DU CANADA/QUEBEC


 ==================================================  ==============
          Accord de publication N  125/GC/DRH204-CIC-2010..  

           Cadres et Jeunes diplms ,                               

Dans le souci de lutter contre le voyage clandestin, la pauvret, de promouvoir l'emploi et  l'intgration Africaine au processus de la mondialisation, le gouvernement- CANADIEN lance un grand projet dnomm : CIC (CITOYENNETE ET IMMIGRATION CANADA )  

        Aprs une longue tude dynamique du phnomne de pauvret dans les pays en voie de dveloppement notamment les pays d'Afrique, des Carabes et du 
pacifique, en collaboration avec le gouvernement CANADIEN et le plan  long 
du ministre des affaires trangres CANADIEN le prsent programme prend 
naissance et se veut un moteur vident pour la lutte contre la pauvret et 
la promotion de l'intgration relle de l'Afrique.A cet effet toutes personnes dsirant postuler pour travailler ou pour continuer les tudes au CANADA sont la bienvenue  .

    Nous recherchons avant tout des personnes capables sans distinction de sexe qui pourront s'adapter  notre environnement de travail. La main d'oeuvre tant rare ici au Canada nous avions ouvert notre march vers le reste du monde afin de permettre aux jeunes diplms d'autres pays qui sont sans emploi fixe de pouvoir toucher  la ralit. 

       Par ailleurs  le service C.I.C a des reprsentations partout dans le monde qui assure la liaison entre leur pays et la Direction principalement celle de l'Afrique et en l'Europe qui ont t choisi par le conseil d'administration pour se charger de vrifier l'authenticit et l'originalit des dossiers qui nous parviendront de l'Afrique  et d'autres sujets portant sur l'intrt de notre projet . 

Ci-aprs toutes les informations dont vous aurez besoin pour nous faire parvenir votre candidature. 


             CONDITIONS A REMPLIR POUR TOUTE PERSONNE INTERESSE 
- Etre g(e) entre 19et 58 ans
- Etre titulaire au moins du BEPC ou autres Diplmes Professionnels 
- Savoir parler le franais ou  l'anglais 
- Avoir de bonnes qualits relationnelles 
- Avoir une bonne moralit 


               DOSSIERS DE CANDIDATURE
-Une lettre de motivation dans lequel vous mentionnez le but de votre immigration.
-Un curriculum vitae(CV) bien dtaill
-Un acte de naissance ou toute autre pice pouvant atteste votre identit
-Diplmes obtenus 
-Une photo d'identit 
 Dans le cas o vous n'en disposez pas de passeport vous le signalez dans votre lettre de motivation pour que nous puissions vous aider  rentrer en possession de ce dernier.

     En outre aprs tude de dossiers et si votre demande  a t accepte nous serons en mesure de vous fournir des documents ncessaires qui suivront votre immigration en terre Canadienne dans un dlai rentrant dans le cadre de votre immigration et ceci par courrier DHL sous votre adresse actuelle. 

                                                 LES DOCUMENTS 


                  1-  Votre carte de rsidence
                  2-  Votre permis de travail 
                  3-  Votre certificat d'hbergement  
                  4-  Votre assurance  vie et famille 
                  5-  Votre visa canadien
                  6-  Votre billet d'avion

       Le comit envoy pour se charger de la zone Afrique est compos de: 






  Mr:Didier Mentheson                                                                     Mr:ALLAN  Vandereck     
                                                         Reprsentant Charg des dossiers en Afrique

                                                                           suivie de quelques membres. 



 Si vous etes intresss veuillez envoyer votre dossier  notre SERVICE COURRIEL par mail suivant: directioncicimmigrationcanada@yahoo.fr 

et contactez par la suite la Reprsentation pour lui faire part de votre dpt de demande d'immigration .
 NB: VEUILLEZ NOUS FAIRE PARVENIR VOS DEMANDES SOUS LA REFERENCE 
Rf : 125/GC/DRH204-CIC-2010

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

greatest info
From:  MICROSOFT LOTTERY (drswalker001@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 06, 2010 5 :11: 40 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 YOU HAVE ...docx (209.1 KB)  




FROM: THE DESK OF THE E-MAIL PROMOTIONS MANAGER INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE AWARD DEPARTMENT, MICROSOFT CORPORATION WORLD LOTTERY UNITED KINGDOM.61-70 SOUTHAMPTON ROW BLOOMSBURY LONDON UNITED KINGDOM WC1B 4AR.
REFERENCE NO: 875061725/07     
BATCH NO: 505649092/188
WINNING NO: PB8701/LPRC
WINNER: NO17

ELECTRONIC EMAIL AWARD WINNING NOTIFICATION AWARD PRESENTATION CENTER: UNITED KINGDOM

DEAR WINNER,

MICROSOFT CO-OPERATION MANAGEMENT WORLDWIDE ARE PLEASED TO INFORM YOU THAT YOU ARE A WINNER OF OUR ANNUAL MS-WORLD LOTTERY (MEGA JACKPOT LOTTO PROGRAMME) CONDUCTED ON:5 TH OF MAY 2009 

YOUR PERSONAL E-MAIL ADDRESS OR COMPANY EMAIL WAS ATTACHED TO THIS YEARS MSWLL. WITH SERIAL NUMBER 7741137002 DREW THE LUCKY NUMBERS 5-13-33-37-42, AND CONSEQUENTLY WON IN THE FIRST LOTTERY CATEGORY. YOU HAVE THEREFORE BEEN APPROVED FOR LUMP SUMS OF $ 1,000,000 (USD ONE MILLION UNITED STATES DOLLARS) PAYABLE IN CASH CREDITED TO FILE REF NO: ILP/HW 875061725/07 THIS IS FROM TOTAL PRIZE MONEY OF $ 25,000,000 USD, SHARED AMONG THE TWENTY-FIVE (25) LUCKY INTERNATIONAL WINNERS IN FIRST AND SECOND CATEGORY.

ALL PARTICIPANTS WERE SELECTED FROM WORLDWIDE A COMPUTER BALLOTING SYSTEM THROUGH OUR MICROSOFT COMPUTER BALLOT SYSTEM DRAWN FROM 21,000 NAMES, 3,000 NAMES FROM EACH CONTINENT (CANADA, ASIA, AUSTRALIA, UNITED STATE, EUROPE, MIDDLE EAST, AFRICA AND OCEANIA, AS PART OF INTERNATIONAL "E-MAIL" PROMOTIONS PROGRAMME, WHICH IS CONDUCTED ANNUALLY FOR OUR PROMINENT MS -WORD USERS ALL OVER THE WORLD TO ENCOURAGE THE USE OF INTERNET AND COMPUTERS WORLDWIDE.  

YOUR FUND (CERTIFIED CHEQUE) HAS BEEN INSURED WITH YOUR REF NO: ILP/HW-475061725/07 AND WILL BE READY FOR TRANSFER AS SOON AS YOU CONTACT YOUR CLAIM AGENT DR SMITH WALKER . YOUR E-MAIL ADDRESS SHOULD BE USED IN ALL CORRESPONDENCE WITH YOUR CLAIMS OFFICER, PLEASE NOTE THAT, YOU ARE TO CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS OFFICER VIA EMAIL OR TELEPHONE AS WE ARE PROMOTING THE USE OF E-MAIL. ALSO YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO CALL HIM TO CONFIRM YOUR WINNINGS AND GOVERNMENT TAX PAYMENT THAT IS ALL, AS HE WILL PROVIDE YOU WITH THE NECESSARY DETAILS ON HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE. AS PART OF OUR SECURITY PROTOCOL YOU ARE TO QUOTE THIS SECURITY CODE MSW/MAY/XX07 TO YOUR CLAIMING AGENT. THIS IS TO PREVENT SCAM.

CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS AGENT OFFICER IN UNITED KINGDOM. 
NAME:  DR. SMITH WALKER
EMAIL: drsmithwkr@gmail.com
TELEPHONE: +447024092608

NOTE: IN ORDER TO AVOID MISTAKES, PLEASE REMEMBER TO QUOTE YOUR REFERENCE AND BATCH NUMBERS AND YOUR SECURITY CODE OF MSW/MAY/XX07 IN ALL CORRESPONDENCES WITH YOUR CLAIMS OFFICER. DO NOT REPLY ANY OTHER MAILS LIKE THIS ON NET, AS THEY ARE A LOT OF SCAM ARTIST OUT THERE PRETENDING TO BE US.YOU MAY SEE MAILS LIKE THIS DO NOT REPLY. DO CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS OFFICER, DR. SMITH WALKER IN UNITED KINGDOM.  YOU WILL BE ASKED TO PROVIDE SOME DETAILS AND AS WELL LET YOU KNOW THE COUNTRY OF THE PAYING CENTRE AND ALSO TO ENABLE THE OFFICE PROCEED WITH YOUR WINNING CERTIFICATE AND FILE KEEPING.

CONGRATULATIONS, ONCE MORE FROM THE ENTIRE MANAGEMENT AND STAFF OF MICROSOFT CO-OPERATION TO ALL OUR LUCKY WINNERS. THANK YOU FOR BEING PART OF THIS PROMOTIONAL LOTTERY PROGRAM. OUR SPECIAL THANKS AND GRATITUDE TO ALL THE ASSOCIATES FOR ALLEVIATING POVERTY ROUND THE WORLD. 

SINCERELY. 
MRS BETH MOOD


MRS. TAKIYYAH  A'ISHAH
(CO-COORDINTOR).                                   

                                  LOTTERY SPONSORS: CHIEF SPONSORS;                                                                     

MICROSOFT CORPORATION UK,             MICROSOFT CORPORATION AFRICA, 
MICROSOFT CORPORATION USA,           MICROSOFT CORPORATION ASIA

Past winners

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulations !!!!
From:  Bmw Automobile Promotions (Promotion@bmw.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 06, 2010 2:43:38 AM 
To:  info@bmw.co.uk 




Dear Winner, 


  The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your success as one of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years International Awareness Promotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand new BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of 750,000.00GBP. To begin processing of your prize contact: 
Mrs.Racheal Graham, BMW Claims Agent 
E-mail: bmw-mrs.rachealgraham@boscoite.com 
Contact her with your Serial No: XZPY/22595478234 and RefNo: BMW: 6678BMW45/09.Also provide listed... 

1. Full Name: 
2. Address: 
3. Age: 
4. Sex: 
5. Marital Status: 
6. Telephone Number: 
7. Nationality: 
8. Country of Residence: 
9. Short comment on your Occupation: 

With Regards, 
Mr. Larry Duke

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

IN REGARD TO YOUR PACKAGE FROM FEDEX SHIPPING COMPANY WEST AFRICA?
From:  FedEx Nigeria Head Office (fedEx@delivery)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 06, 2010 1:37:42 AM 
To:   

  FedEx Nigeria Head Office70 International Airport RoadMafoluku, Lagos.Tel +234-806-656-9446 Attention: Dear Valued Beneficiary, CLAIM NOTIFICATION. This is to notify you that your parcel is still in our possession, this parcel contained a MASTER CARD worth the sum of $450,000.00(Four Hundred $ Fifthy Thousand USA dollars)only and it is ready for delivery to your door step. Meanwhile, before the delivery or shipment will take place, you are advice to send to us the following data?s mention below: 1. Your Name2.Address3.Telephone The above requested information?s will enable us deliver your parcel correctly without any mistake or delivering your parcel to a wrong person,Meanwhile we are hereby happy to inform you that the FedEx Company has finalized and resolved the whole issued with the legal offices like the International Monetary of Funds(IMF),and the Internal Revenue Service(IRS) office, the company organization has also listed 24 valuable parcel?s to be intact in their office after the released of the parcel?s from universal cops and drug searches. We are happy to inform you once again that your parcel that contains the sum of $450,000.00 is among the 24 parcel?s listed which is now in our office and also with your Email Address as the receiverMeanwhile remember that the sender of this parcel to you that?s the fiduciary agent still owes this company the sum of $100 . Note that this fee is not just for delivery but with the immigration and customs stamp duty,Without hesitations you are to pay for just the balance left by your sender since we have lost his contact. ,as you know your parcel is not just an ordinary parcel but with a huge amount. We assure you that your parcel will arrive at your country in two days time and it will get to your door step the third day as soon as this company receive the balance left by your sender and the tracking number of your parcel will be sent to you via e-mail immediately so that you can track it yourself to see your parcel coming on the way and you will also know when it will arrive at your country because we operate in trust and loyalty in your favor. And also the FedEx Courier Service Company hereby inform all their customers through this media by eradicating all their communication with the scam mails that are going all-over the world be careful with their e-mails so that your parcel will not be in danger with their evil planes.  FedEx is one of the world's great success stories, the start-up that revolutionized the delivery of packages and information. In the past 30 years, we've grown up and grown into a diverse family of companies as FedEx that's bigger, stronger, better than ever, FedEx provides access to a growing global market place through a network of supply chain, transportation, business and related information services.  WAITING TO READ YOUR E-MAIL.FEDEX COURIER MANAGING DIRECTOR..MR.MORRIS WILLIAMS.Tel +234-806-656-9446

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GREETINGS FROM MR. Karim Ahmed.
From:  Karim Ahmed (karim.ahmed2000@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 05, 2010 10 :11: 10 PM 
To:   

Greetings From Mr. Karim  Ahmed. 

Dear Friend, 

For your kind attention, I will be very glad if you do assist me to relocate a sum of (US$6,200,000.00 Million) to your personal bank account for the benefit of both of us. 
This is a genuine business transaction, only I cannot operate it alone without using a Foreigner as required in my bank law, therefore I am contacting you to stand before my bank as the beneficiary next of kin of this fund, that is my reason of contacting you in this manner to assist me actualise this better opportunity, and also to share the benefit together with me. 

You will be entitled to have 30% of this fund as a foreign partner, since you will provide a bank account where this money will be transferred to, while 70% will be for me, by indicating your interest on assurance of trust, I will send you the full details and how this business will be executed. 

Please keep this proposal as a top secret between both of us, and delete it immediately in your email box, if you are not interested for the business. I will be looking forward for your urgent response. 

Best regards, 
Mr. Karim  Ahmed.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ASSALAMU-ALAYKUM/URGENT MESSAGE.
From:  Mr.ahmed tanja (mr_ahmedtan@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 05, 2010 8 :34: 35 PM 
To:  . (.) 

Dear Friend, 
My Name is Mr. Ahmed Tanja. I am writing from Burkina Faso-West Africa. I am a staff of one of the biggest Bank here. 
I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of $12.5 million dollars immediately to your private account as the nearest person to our deceased customer (the account owner) who died a long with his supposed NEXT OF KIN since August 1997. 
Upon receipt of your reply indicating your interest in this transaction, I will send you full details on how the business will be executed. 
Regards, 
Mr. AHMED TANJA 
Bank Of Africa, Burkina Faso-West Africa.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attn:‏
From:  Monica Patricia Ballesteros Silva (mpballesteross@unal.edu.co)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 12:30:45 AM 
To:   

Hello, How are you today? I am Barrister Phil Thompson(Esq.), a financial service lawyer residing in the United Kingdom. I am contacting you in respect of my late client who died in a car crash in 2007. Few years before his death,he deposited a huge amount of money with a security firm on March 2003, as I witnessed being his legal referee. I have contacted you independently in good faith as someone I can confide in, so that we can work hand in hand to receive these funds. I will prepare every operation that will assist your claim, acting as the closest relative of my late client. Kindly contact me through my private email and I shall justify your curiousity, as well as provide you with the finer details of this deal. Awaiting your response. Respectfully,Barrister Phil Thompson(Esq)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT RESPONSE.‏
From:  James Douglas (james11douglas@9.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 06, 2010 10:49:43 PM 
To:   

DIVINE CHAMBERSSOLICITORS AND ADVOCATES. Dear,Good day, first, I apologize for sending you this sensitive information via e-mail instead of a Certified mail/Post-mail. This is due to the urgency and importance of the information.Secondly, this project is based on Trust, confidentiality and sincerity of purpose in order to have an acceptable meeting of the minds. I am a fifty two (52) years old established lawyer. My name is Mr. James Douglas, a legal personal attorney to an expatriate and a consultant with an American Oil company,PENNZ OIL & GAS (Now deceased) He died in the Tsunami disaster on 26th December 2004 while on vacation in Thailand. Six years ago, My Client successfully executed a contract worth US$20.3 million dollars. A part payment of USD11.million dollars was paid to my client while he was alife, while the balance of USD9.3 million Dollars was still unpaid before my client died in the Indian Ocean Tsunami disaster. However, all my efforts to locate the possible next of kin proved abortive. Until his sudden demise, He was not married and was 44years old.NOW THE CRUX OF THIS E-LETTER is that the balance of the outstanding funds has already been deposited in his bank. As his personal attorney/Adviser, his bank has officially notified and instructed me to forward particulars of my client's next of kin within the next 14 official working days so that he/she can be paid the outstanding USD9.3 Million dollars otherwise his payment will be diverted to the government coffers account as unclaimed bill. Since I have been unsuccessful in locating any of his relatives, I decided to contact you for a deal so that we can work together as a team to remit the money to your account as my client's next of kin since I do not want to sit and watch my client's hard earned entitlement to be frittered away. Although I know that a transaction of this magnitude might make anyone apprehensive but I would like to assure you that I am proposing this project to you with the best of intentions. As a lawyer, I have the power to secure all the necessary legal documents that will be used for this claim. All I require from you is your honest co-operation to enable us see this deal through. I guarantee that this transaction will be executed under a Legitimate banking arrangement that will protect you from any breach of law. Upon successful conclusion of this project, you will be compensated with 40% of the total fund, while 50% will be for me and 10% for expenses which we will incur in the process of securing the transfer. If you are interested to work with me in this deal then kindly reply strictly with your personal Telephone /fax number for effective communication and oral clarification on how to proceed next. Sincerely yours,James Douglas esq.{Principal Partner)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE MY DEAR I NEED YOUR HEIP THIS IS MY FULL LIFE STORY WITH LOVE AND TRUST.‏
From:  mary kipkalya (mary_kipkalya@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 06, 2010 9:41:47 PM 
To:   

Hello My Dearest,
  I am writing this mail to you with tears and sorrow from my heart.With due respect trust and humanity, i appeal to you to exercise a little patience and read through my letter i feel quite safe dealing with you in this important business having gone through your remarkable profile, honestly i am writing this email to you with pains, tears and sorrow from my heart, i will really like to have a good relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you, i decided to contact you due to the urgency of my situation,My name is Miss. Mary Kipkalya Kones, 25yrs old female and I held from Kenya  Africa. My father was the former Kenyan road Minister. He and Assistant Minister of Home Affairs Lorna Laboso had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Kericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya. The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10th, June,2008. You can read more about the crash t hrough the below

site:http:// edition.cnn. com/2008/ WORLD/africa/ 06/10/kenya. crash/index. html

After the burial of my father, my stepmother and uncle conspired and sold my father's property to an italian Expertrate which the shared the money among themselves and live nothing for me. One faithful morning, I opened my father's briefcase and found out the documents which he have deposited huge amount of money in one bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin. I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money for a better life so that I can take care of myself and start a new life, on my arrival, the Bank Director whom I met in person told me that my father's instuction to the bank is that the money would only be release to me when I am married or present a trustee who will help me and invest the money overseas. I am in search of an honest and reliable person who will help me and stand as my trustee so that I will present him to the Bank for transfer of the mo ney to his bank account overseas. I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray my trust. But rather take me as your own sister.

Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well I will say that my mind convinc ed me that you may be the true person to help me. Moreso, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my stepmother have threaten to assinate me. The amount is( $8.5 USD )Million United State Dollars, and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso on my arrival, You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country. However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies. It is my intention to compensate you with 40% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment.

As soon as I receive your positive respo nse showing your interest I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. Awaiting your urgent and positive response. Please do keep this only to your self for now untill the bank will transfer the fund. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am affraid of my weaked stepmother who has threatened to kill me and have the money alone ,I thank God Today that am out from my country (KENYA) but now In (Burkina Faso) where my father deposited these money with my name as the next of Kin.I have the documents for the claims.

Yours Sincerely,
Mary Kipkalya Kones.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BMW PROMOTION 2010 WINNER NOTIFICATION MESSAGE (CONTACT TO CLAIM)‏
From:  BMW PROMOTION 2010 (mr.harrywilliams@freenet.ch)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 06, 2010 2 :15: 46 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 


-- 
Dear Winner,
You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP To Claim Contact
Mr. Alex Jeferson, BMW Agent Email: bmw-alexjefferson31@email.ch
with Name, Country, Age and Phone no.
With Regards,
Mr. Harry Williams.
BMW Promotion Co-ordinator

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello‏
From:  AmosKude (amoskude10@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 05, 2010 4 :20: 01 PM 
To:   



Hello
I work with a bank In West Africa,Burkina faso .I have a business
transaction for you.
In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of $10.5 Million US
Dollars .In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who
died along with his entire family in car bomb in Iraq.
Since his supposed next of kin died along side with him at the Bomb
blast,there is nobody to claim the left over balance in the account.It
is therefore upon this discovery that I and other officials in my
department decided to seek your assistance and present you to the bank
as his Next of kin.
If you accept i would give you the guide lines of how we can achieve
this transfer of the balance (10.5Million Dollars) to your account.and
we will shear the money 50-50%.
I expect that you will give me your telephone and fax numbers for easy
communication with you and for more details.
Best Regards
Mr Amos Kude +226 78666175

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Please This is secret and confidential Thanks.‏
From:  Omar lbrahim (omar.lbrahim@live.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, June 05, 2010 3:46:50 PM 
To:   

Mr Omar Ibrahim.
The Manager of Audit & Account Department,
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (A.D.B.)
Ouagadougou, Burkina-Faso. 

Dear Friend, 

Please read carefully, This is secret and confidential.
I hope you are well today. 

I am the Manager of Audit and account dept of our bank, with due respect i decided to contact you over this business financial transaction worth the sum of FIFTEEN MILLION, TWO HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS ( 15.2Million usd ) in other to entrust this fund into your bank account.

This is an abandoned fund that belongs to one of our bank customers who died along with his entire family in a plane crash disaster years ago. 

I was very fortune to meet the deceased file when i was arranging the old and abandoned customers files of 2002-2003 in other to submit to the bank managements accordingly for documentation purposes. 

Following our banking financial policy, it was obviously indicated and signed law fully that if such money remains unclaimed after Ten years without somebody been a foreigner apply and claim the fund as the next of kin or relation of the deceased customer, the money will be transferred into the Bank Treasury as an unclaimed fund.

So the request of you as a foreigner is necessarily needed for this claim because a citizen of Burkina Faso cannot come forward to claim the fund because the law does not permit an indigene to claim such fund Since the real beneficary of the fund is died,

the bank are expecting the next of kin or anyone been a relation to apply for the release of the fund to him or her without delay but unfortunately i learnt through the investigations which I carried out that there is nobody behind who can come and claim the fund.

Therefore i want you to assist and apply to the bank with your reliable bank account details where our bank will transfer the fund into and immediately the fund is transferred into your account ,i will share the fund according to the percentage indicated below. 

(50%) of the total fund will be for me, (40%) for you in provision of the Bank account and assistance, while (5%) will be for unexpected expenses during the transfer, and (5%) will be preserved for helping the helpless people, like charity organization and motherless babies. 

Thereafter you will help me to visit your country for sharing the money according to the percentage indicated above. 

And for the immediate transfer of this fund into your bank account as arranged, you must apply first to the bank as the only existing next of kin to the deceased customer and after approval which will take place immediately as you applied, the transfer of the fund into your nominated bank account will proceed. 

Please note that you should keep this business as Top Secret until you confirm the transfer into the bank account which you will provide. And there is NO RISK in this business if you can be following my instructions as an insider here in the bank. 

The bank will forward to you all necessary documents related to the transfer and which will prove that you make a legal claim of inheritance. 

And i want you to assure me solemnly that you are trsutwothy,reliable,honest and capable to avoid cheating me in this business. If you are really sure of your integerity, 

Reply immediatelly you receive this mail for more detailed information on how the process to transfer the fund into your account will be.  

Am looking forward hearing from you.

Yours faithfully, 
Mr Omar Ibrahim.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I AWAIT YOUR RETURN MAIL‏
From:  Mr Dieudonne (dieudonne000@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 05, 2010 3:18:25 PM 
To:   

From The Desk of Mr David DieudonneBill and Exchange Manager Foreign Remittance DeptBank of Africa  attention Dear Sir/madam I sourced your email from a human resource profile database in the chamber, my name is Mr David Dieudonne. Account officer to late Mr. Hussein Mubarak from Kuwait who is an gold merchant Agent here in Ouagadougou Burkina Faso, a well known Philanthropist before he died. He made a Will stating that $7.4Million dollars (Seven million four hundred thousand USD) should be given to a citizen of our choice overseas as one of his own donation to humanity .the bank gave me the permition to have made a random draw of email's and your e-mail address was picked as the beneficiary to this Will. I am particularly interested in securing this money from the Bank because they have issued a notice instructing me been the account officer to produce the beneficiary of this will before end of this year 2010 else the money will be credited to the Government treasury as per law here. It is my utmost desire to execute the Will of my late client Mr. HusseinMubarak since he is no more alive, both wife Nera Mubarak, and daughter Fatimata Mubarack are no more,may there soul rest in perfect peace. You are required to contact me immediately to enable me update you in detail's about the process of this very opportunity bearing in mind that the Bank has given me a date limit, i await your return mail Meanwhile I request on your return mail your data's or information's as follows:  1. Your Name in Full: 2. Your Address: 3. Your Occupation: 4. Your Nationality: 5. Your City 6. Your Telephone number 7. Your Mobile number: 8. Your Age: 9. Your Gender: However,I promising to clarify you on any doubts in your mind . my direct mobile number 00226 787 196 85 call. Mr. David DieudonneBill and Exchange Manager Bank of Africa Ouagadougou

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NOTIFICATION DATE:20TH/MAY/2010‏
From:  Google security department (info.google.com@[24.11.217.191])  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 05, 2010 2 :53: 18 PM 
To:   

Google Incorporation®.
Belgrave House,
76 Buckingham Palace Road,
London SW1W 9TQ,
United Kingdom

Notification Date: 5th/6/2010

GOOGLE WINNING NOTIFICATION.


We wish to congratulate you once again on this note, for being part of our lucky winners selected this year. This promotion was set-up to encourage the active use of the Google search engine and the Google ancillary services. Hence we do believe with your winning prize, you will continue to be active and patronage to this company. Google is now the world leading search engine worldwide, and in an effort to ensure that it remains the most widely used search engine, an online e-mail balloting was carried out on the 5th June 2010 without your knowledge, it was officially released today been the 6th Of June 2010.We wish to formally announce to you that your email address was attached to a lump sum of ?850,000.00{Eight Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds Sterling's}.


We also wish to inform you that you have successfully passed the requirements, statutory obligations, verifications and our satisfactory report test conducted for all our online winners. A winning Cheque will be issued in your name by Google Promotion Award Team, and also a certificate of prize claims will be sent along side your winning Cheque.


These are your award details.
Security Code Number: GUK/4532345G.
Ticket No: GUK/699/33/2009
Winning Number: GUK/877/798/2010


Information's required from you are part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program. To claim your won prize, please contact our Foreign Transfer Manager DR WILLIAMS GIBSON neatly filling the verification and fund release form below.


VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM.

(1) Your contact address.
(2) Your Tel/Fax numbers.
(3) Your Nationality/Country.
(4) Your Full Name.
(5) Sex.
(6) Occupation
(7) Age.
(8) Ever won an online lottery?

Mode of Prize Remittance.
(1)Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque Name and other Winning Documents safely to you.
You are advised to contact your Foreign Transfer Manager DR. WILLIAMS GIBSON with his private email details below to avoid unnecessary delay and complications:

***********************************************
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER
DR. WILLIAMS GIBSON
GOOGLE SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK).
Email: googlesecuritydepartments@live.co.uk
Telephone: +44 70457 29983
**********************************************

The Google Promotion Award Team has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winnings and also sharing their identification numbers. As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Google promotion award committee has reached a decision from the headquarters at the United Kingdom that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the disqualification of the winners lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize.

Congratulations from the Staffs & Members of the Google interactive Lottery Board Commission.

Yours Sincerely,

MRS. VERUMLEM KLEITH.
GOOGLE ZONAL CORDINATOR
LONDON, UNITED KINGDOM.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE READ CAREFULLY AND REPLY‏
From:  Mr Ashely Utondu (mrutondu.ashely@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 05, 2010 1:28:14 PM 
To:  .. (..) 

The Desk of Mr Ashely UtonduAudit/Remittance Department of African Development Bank (ADB) Auagadougou Burkina Faso phone: 00226-71 19 15 57   Dear Friend,  (CONFIDENTIAL)  I know that this email will be a big surprise to you, but i want you to calm down and read very carefully.  I have a business which will be beneficial to both of us.. the amount of money involved is ($5,700:000:00 five million seven hundred thousand us dollars) which i want to transfer out of the country to your bank account, all to my financial benefit and yours too. and also to take my wife abroad for treatment of liver damage.  This money is owned by a man called JIN SUN, a business commercialist in west-african regions. he has been dead since four years ago (2005) and since then, no claim has been placed on his bank account balance.  I want to transfer this money out of the country but such fund cannot be transferred without a next of kin attached to the fund. the fund could be transferred in these way; you shall present yourself as a business associate to the deceased person[JIN SUN) as details shall be that you are the care- taker business associate to mr. jin sun and his properties.  I shall make available to you materials and information with which a successful claim shall be placed on the fund. i shall also be your guidiance and instructor throughout the duration of this transaction so as to ensure a swift and sure transfer of the fund to your bank account.  As to your benefits,you shall be entitled to 40% of this fund for your co-operation in this transaction while 5% will be set aside for expences incured during the course of this transaction.  So if you are interested, send a reply to me immediately and in your reply please include your [private phone and your fax numbers] urgency has to be implied and this business must strictly be a deal between both of us. Waiting for your urgent response so that i can move ahead and give you the indept details concerning this transaction and also the steps to take for a smooth transfer of the fund into your bank account. Best Regards, Mr.ASHELY UTONDU

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr.Aziz Issa (B.O.A) Bank‏
From:  Aziz Issa (azizissa1@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 05, 2010 11:48:37 AM 
To:   

From Mr.Aziz Issa (B.O.A) Bank
Bill And Exchange Manager
Freeing International Dept
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso
West Africa

Dear Friend, 

I am Mr.Aziz Issa, the manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance department of (B.O.A) Bank of Africa, In my department I discovered an abandoned sum of ($10.5m US dollars) (Ten Million five hundred thousand US Dollars) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer, who died along with his entire family on December 10, 2006,  in plane crash with Airbus A320 Plane. 

Since i got information about his death, I have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we can not release it unless somebody applies for it as next of kin or relation to the decease as indicated in our banking guidelines and laws, but unfortunately i learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died along side with him at the plane clash leaving no body behind for the claim. 

It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the decease for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and i don’t want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill. 

The banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after Four years, the money will be transferred into the bank treasure as unclaimed fund. The request of a foreigner as next of kin in this business is occasioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner and a (Burkina be) cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner. 

I agree that 50% of this money will be for you as a foreign partner, in respect to the provision of a foreign account upon our conclussion and 50% will be for me. 
Therefore, to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you as arrange, you must apply first to the bank as relation or next of kin to the deceased indicating your bank name, your bank account, your private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication and location where in the money will be remitted upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the application which you will fill your banking Details and send to our  bank. 

I will not fail to bring to your notice that this business is hitch-free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the transfer. 

You should reply  me immediately  as soon as you receive this letter for more explanation. 

Yours faithfully, 
Mr.Aziz Issa.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Loan Offer Apply Now
From:  loan offer (marcelo.fonseca@smu.rio.rj.gov.br)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 05, 2010 11:03:05 AM 
To:   

 dear applicante DO YOU NEED A LOAN AM A LOAN LENDER THAT IS READY TO HEAR YOU AND HAVE YOU SATISFY WITH THE LOAN YOU ARE IN NEED OF OKAY I WANT YOU TO KNOW THAT IF YOU ARE HAVING INTEREST IN CONTACT MY LOAN BUSINESS ASSOCIATION YOU CAN CONTACT US VIA THIS MAIL ADDRESS:quickloan70@gmail.com HAVE ME IN CONTACT FOR YOUR LOAN UPDATE OKAY

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You Have Won
From:  irsnl@ (live.com irsnl@live.com ddlasley@cebridge.net)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, June 05, 2010 10:54:17 AM 
To:  info@wins.com 
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

You have won 750,000 pounds sterlings. Contact Mr Darren Lawson (Email:  irsnl@live.com )

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Listed as beneficiary
From:  James Ballard (jabaha03@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, June 05, 2010 10 :52: 42 AM 
To:   

This is for your attention, We wish to notify you again that you were listed as a beneficiary to thetotal sum of 4,600,000.00 GBP (Four million Six hundred thousand britishpounds) in the intent of the deceased . We contacted you because you bear the surname identity and therefore canpresent you as the beneficiary to the inheritance since there is nowritten will. Our legal services aim to provide our private clients with acomplete service. We are happy to set-up all Modalities and administerTrusts,carry out the administration of estates. All the papers will be processed in your acceptance. In your acceptance ofthis deal,we request that you kindly forward to us your current telephoneand fax numbers and a forwarding address to enable us file necessarydocuments at our high court probate division for the release of this sum of money. Yours faithfully James Ballard -- Este mensaje ha sido analizado por MailScanneren busca de virus y otros contenidos peligrosos,y se considera que est&aacute; limpio.Fundaci&oacute;n Venezolana de Investigaciones Sismol&oacute;gicas (FUNVISIS)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY CONFIDENTIAL
From:  mr adam sherif (mradamsherif@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 05, 2010 8:45:07 AM 
To:  . (.) 

From The Office of Mr.adam sherif 
The Auditing And Accounting Managera 
African Development Bank (ADB) 
Ouagadougou-Burkina Faso. 
Telephone 00226 78 60 35 53. 
Dear Sir/Madam! 
I sincerely ask for forgiveness for I know this may seem like a complete intrusion to your privacy but right about now this is my option of communication. This mail might come to you as a surprise and the temptation to more trust it as unserious could come into your mind; but please consider it a divine wish and accept it with a deep sense of humility. 
I am aware that this is certainly an unconventional approach to starting a relationship.I am Mr. adam sherif the personal account officer to the great late diseased who has an account in one of our banks here in Burkina Faso . The account was opened in 2001 and he died in 2004 without a written or oral WILL and since 2004 nobody has operated on this account again hence the money is floating and if I do not remit this money out urgently it will be forfeited for nothing and Government of Burkina Faso will confiscate the funds for their personal use which I personally don't want such incident to happen being that this is a great opportunity for me. 
My contact is for you to please assist me to transfer the fund ($10,600,000 USD) Ten Million Six Hundred Thousand United State Dollars from a Cooperate Bank here in Burkina Faso to an oversea account. First, I must solicit your strictest confidence in this transaction. This is by virtue of its nature as being utterly confidential. I am sure and have confidence of your ability and reliability to prosecute a transaction of this great magnitude. I solicit your assistance to enable us transfer the said amount into your safe account for onward investment. 
You can either provide us with an existing account or to set up a new Bank account immediately to receive this money, even an empty a/c can serve to receive this money, as long as you will remain honest to me till the end of this important business trusting in you and believing that you will never let me down either now or in future because this business is my life. The owner of this account is a foreigner and no other person knows about this account or anything concerning it, the account has no other beneficiary and until his death he was the manager of the company. My investigation through the National immigration department & Ministries here proved to me as well that he was single as at the time of his entry into the Republic of Burkina Faso . 
As a matter of fact, I have decided to transfer this fund abroad for investment and also to use my own share of the fund to take my wife to abroad for liver damage treatment.Your assistance as a foreigner is necessary because the management of the bank will welcome any foreigner who has correct information to this account which I will give to you immediately, if you are interested to do this business with me. There is no risk in this business. With my position here in the bank the money can be transferred to any account you can provide with assurance that this money will be intact pending our physical arrival in your country for sharing. Upon successful transfer without any disappointment from your side, I am only contacting you as a foreigner because this money cannot be approved to a local person here, but can only be approved to any foreigner who has the correct information of the account, which I will provide for you. 
So you should provide me with your correct account details where you will like the fund to be transferred to, or you can set up a new account for the transfer even an empty account is ok. At the conclusion of the transfer you will take 40%, 10% will be for any expenses both parties incurred in the process of this business and the remaining 50% will be for me. As soon as I hear from you and upon your strong assurance that you will not let me down once the fund goes into your account I will then send you the Text of application form which you will fill with your banking information and send to my bank here for immediate transfer of the fund to your account. If you are interested, please forward the following information as below: 
BEST REGARDS, My PRIVATE EMAIL ADDRESS 
{1} Your Name/company's name and full address, 
{2} Bank Name... 
{3} Bank Address... 
{4} Account No... 
{5} Swift Code... (if any} 
{6} Account Holder's Name: .......... 
{7} Your telephone Nos.both Home, Office & Cell/Mobile and fax 
Numbers... 
{8} Your Occupation 
{9} Your Valid ID 
BEST REGARDS, My PRIVATE EMAIL ADDRESS, 
mradamsherif@sify.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE DESK OF DR AHMED TAYO
From:  Ahmed Tayo (ahmed.tayo@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, June 05, 2010 8:01:14 AM 
To:   



FROM THE DESK OF DR AHMED TAYO
THE AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING
SECTION MANAGER BANK OF AFRICA,
(B.O.A.) OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO .

Dear Friend

I know that this message will come to you as a surprise. I am the Auditing and Accounting section manager in Bank Of Africa (B.O.A) Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($14) Million US dollars to your account within 10 or 14 banking days. This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim. I want the bank to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer I don't want the money to go into government treasury as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why I am contacting you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer.

Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interested. Upon receipt of your reply, I will give you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the above mentioned sum while 50% will be for me, and the other 10% will be for the expenses occur in this transaction,

if you agree to handle this business with me. I am expecting your urgent respond.
1. NAME IN FULL:................................
2. ADDRESS:.......................................
3. NATIONALITY:....................................
4. AGE:..............................................
5. Sex..............................................
6. OCCUPATION:......................................
7. MARITAL STATUS:...................................
8. PHONE.............................................
9. FAX:.............................................

BEST REGAD
DR AHMED TAYO,

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulation!!!
From:  Microsoft Award (microsoft_pr2@katamail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 05, 2010 3:54:29 AM 
To:  info@microsoft.org 

Attn Microsoft Winner:Congratulations you have been selected by the Microsoft Award Organization,for the some payout of (1,000.000.00) British Pounds For this year 2010 Microsoft Award Contact your payment officer. with your Batch #:409978E and Reference No: FL/668530092=====================Payment-release-order-form=====================FULL NAMES:ADDRESS:COUNTRY:SEX:AGE:OCCUPATION:TELEPHONE NUMBER: Send message to:Barrister Paul InesMICROSOFT CLAIM ATTORNEYEmail:team12010@live.comTel:+44-701-113 0026   ---- Nuova grafica e nuove funzionalit! Crea subito Gratis la tua nuova Casella di Posta Katamail

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE DESK OF Dr ABBAS MOHAMED SELLAM
From:  drabbasmohamedsellam (drabbasmohamedse@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 04, 2010 10:00:17 PM 
To:  . (.) 

FROM THE DESK OF Dr ABBAS MOHAMED SELLAM 
AUDITS & ACCOUNTS DEPT
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso 
Private Phone Number +22671 10 61 80 
Attention: Please 
I am Dr Abbas mohamed sellam the manager Audit & Accounts dept. in the African Development Bank (ADB). I am writing to request your assistance to transfer the sum of $15, 000.000.00 [Fifteen million, United States dollars) into your accounts. 

The above sum belongs to our deceased customer late Mr. John korovo who died along with his entire family in the Benin plane crash 2004 and since then the fund has been in a suspense account.

After my further investigation, I discovered that Mr. John korovo died with his next of kin and according to the laws and constitution guiding this banking institution, it states that after the expiration of (7) seven years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin, the fund will be transferred to national treasury as unclaimed fund. Because of the static of this transaction I want you to stand as the next of kin so that our bank will accord you the recognition and have the fund transferred to your account.

The total sum will be shared as follows: 60% for me, 40% for you and all incidental expenses that may occur during the transfer process will be incurred by both of us. The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you will follow my instructions till the fund get to your account. More detailed informations with the official application form will be Forwarded to you to explain more comprehensively what is required of you. You are free to call me through my private telephone number.
Your Full Name.............................
Your Sex...................................
Your Age..................................
Your Country...............................
Your Occupation..........................
Your Personal Mobile Number..................... 
Thanks 
please contact

Dr Abbas mohamed sellam (+22671 10 61 80 )

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONFIDENTIAL
From:  John chn (johnchn@funecsantafe.edu.br)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 04, 2010 2:49:29 PM 
To:   

Dear sir/ma My name is Mr. John Chan; I am the Senior Claim Adjuster for our Insurance Company. During our last primary audit in 2008, I found out in my department that one of our clients who insured his properties and life was dead for about two years that was in 2008. Since then, nobody has comes forward to claim his insurance premium which amounted to six Million Dollars ($6,000,000.00). Therefore, I am seeking for a reliable and trustworthy person that can act as the deceased next of kin to make claim for this above stated premium. Note that I shall provide all necessary assistance to make sure this premium is being paid out to you. All documents regarding this claim will be forwarded to the Bank for presentation and approval. If this goes well with you, we shall disburse the funds in accordance to an agreed percentage 50/50%. Note that this is absolutely confidential and upon your response, I shall explain explicitly to you for more understanding. Please Endeavour to contact me through my private email indicating your interest in this business proposition. Private email: john_chan004@yahoo.com.hk  Yours truly,John Chan.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Urgent Attention
From:  Sgt. Ken Holland (15559309@users.siol.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 04, 2010 7:16:09 AM 
To:   

Permit me to approach you in this manner.I am Sgt. Ken Holland of the US Marine in Ba'qubah,Iraq. We got the sum of $15,500,000.00 we made from some Crude Oil Money deal that i will want you to help us receive. Since we are working here on Official capacity we cannot keep this funds hence my contacting you. If you are interested, do get back to me so that i can give you further details. Sgt. Ken Holland

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

OFFICIAL NOTIFICATION
From:  MICROSOFT SECURITY COMPANY (MICROSOFT.COMPANY@[89.233.152.157])  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 04, 2010 5:19:12 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 img1.jpg (11.5 KB)  



Microsoft Corporation, 
40 Ryecroft Way Stopsley , 
London SW1E 5JL 
England UNITED KINGDOM 
FILE REF: HL/5564/06/07/MICS 
BATCH: MC11/834/5PDH /EU 




OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION 




It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held in London, United Kingdom. Were email address was randomly selected from over Three million email addresses of different people around the world without their knowledge and your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of 850,000.00 (Eight hundred and fifty Thousand pounds sterling). Our winners are arranged into four categories with different winning prizes accordingly in each category. 




They are arranged in this format below: 
CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES 
1st. 2 ? 1,000,000.00 pounds each 
2nd. 8 ? 850,000.00 pounds each 
3rd. 13 ? 350,000.00 pounds each 
4th. 27 ? 170,000.00 pounds each 




We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you.



For verification purpose be sure to include the following: 
(1) Your Full Names. 
(2) Your Tel/Fax numbers. 
(3) Your Nationality/Country. 
(4) Your contact address.. 
(5) Sex. 
(6) Age. 
(7) Occupation. 




(8) Your Preferred Method of Receiving Your Price (From Below) Mode of Price Remittance. 
(1)Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque Name and other Documents safely to you. 


It is important to note that your award information was released with the following particulars attached to it. 




(1) These are your identification numbers: MCS-26799/097 
(2) Award numbers: MCS-26799/097 
(3) Email ticket numbers: EAASL-130877 
(4) Batch numbers: MC11/834/8PDH /EU 
(5) The file reference numbers: HL/5574/41/07/MICS 
{6} Serial Numbers: McST/006/NL46560 





To avoid unnecessary delays and complications, quote the following numbers above to the Microsoft Promotional claims manager who will by duty guide you on the step to take in collecting your prize. 




************************************************** 
FOREIGN CLAIMS MANAGER 
MR. JOHN WILLIAMS 
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK). 
E-mail: microclaims.department@windowslive.com

************************************************** 




The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by Microsoft Management, The World Wide Web Consortium (W3C), Acer Computers, and a consortium of software promotion companies, The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies such as Yahoo, British airways, Google. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. 




Once again on behalf of all our staff, 


CONGRATULATIONS! 
Sincerely, 
MR. JOHN WILLIAMS. 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR. 
 2001-2009 MICROSOFT WINDOWS.77735 876378

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOOD DAY FROM Mr.RAHA.OUSMAN‏
From:  MR RAHA OUSMAN (raha_ousman52@hotmail.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, June 04, 2010 2:47:13 AM 
To:   

 GOOD DAY: 

My Name is Mr.RAHA.OUSMAN. I am writing from Burkina Faso-West Africa. I am a staff of one of the biggest Bank here.

 I wish to contact you independently, no one is aware of this information. My reason for contacting you is to wire an abandoned $18,300, 000.00 (Eighteen Million Three Hundred Thousand Dollars) that has remained unclaimed for 13 years in our Branch to your account abroad. The owner of this account died since august, 1997. 

 Get back to me for detailed information, if you are interested. 

          Regards,
      Mr.RAHA.OUSMAN.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE‏
From:  Ali Mohamed (ali_mohamed2007@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 04, 2010 12:01:58 AM 
To:  .visporto@yahoo.de 

FROM MR.ALI  MOHAMED(B.O.A)BANK
BILL AND EXCHANCE MANAGER
FOREING NITERNATIONALE DEPT
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO 
WEST AFRICA
MY PRIVATE NUMBER CALL ME ::(: +226)76-77-61-19. 

 DEAR FRIEND,

I KNOW THAT THIS MAIL WILL COME TO YOU AS A SURPRISE. I AM THE BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER IN BANK OF AFRICA. I HOPED THAT YOU WILL NOT EXPOSE OR BETRAY THIS TRUST AND CONFIDENT THAT I AM ABOUT TO REPOSE ON YOU FOR THE MUTUAL BENEFIT OF OUR BOTH FAMILIES. WE NEED YOUR URGENTS 
ASSISTANCE IN TRANSFERRING THE SUM OF $22.5 MILLION IMMEDIATELY TO YOUR ACCOUNT.THE MONEY HAS BEEN DORMANT FOR MAY YEARS IN OUR BANK HERE WITHOUT ANY BODY COMING FOR IT. 

WE WANT TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEAREST PERSON TO OUR DECEASED CUSTOMER (THE OWNER OF THE ACCOUNT) WHO DIED A LONG WITH HIS SUPPOSED NEXT OF KIN IN AN AIR CRASH SINCE JULY 2000. 

WE DON'T WANT THE MONEY TO GO INTO OUR BANK TREASURY AS AN 
ABANDONED FUND. SO THIS IS THE REASON WHY I CONTACTED YOU, SO THAT MY BANK WILL RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEAREST PERSON TO THE DECEASED CUTOMER. PLEASE WE WOULD LIKE YOU TO KEEP THIS PROPOSAL AS A TOP SECRET AND DELETE IF YOU ARE NOT INTERESTED. 

UPON RECEIPT OF YOUR REPLY, I WILL SEND YOU FULL DETAILS ON HOW THE BUSINESS WILL BE EXECUTED AND ALSO NOTE THAT YOU WILL HAVE 40% OF THE ABOVE MENTIONED SUM IF YOU AGREE TO TRANSACT THE BUSINESS WITH US. 

YOUR FULL NAME………………… 
YOUR RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS………………………. 
YOUR MOBILE NUMBER………………… 
YOUR FAX NUMBER……………………….. 
YOUR AGE……………………… 
YOUR OCCUPATION………………………. 
YOUR NATIONALITY......................................  

 Yours faithfully,
Mr. ALI MOHAMED.
MY PRIVATE NUMBER CALL ME: (+226)76-77-61-19. 

BANK OF AFRICA, BURKINA FASO-WEST AFRICA

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Await your Swift Response.‏
From:  FedEx Courier Delivery service (info.fedex@msn.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 10 :56: 16 PM 
To:   

Dear Customer, Good day to you. We have been waiting for you to contact us forYour Package that is registered with us for shipment by theLottery commission to your residence. Be informed that we arein possession of a Parcel containing a cheque of $800,000.00USD. It is the usual practice of this comission to conduct a properverification of all Packages that we are to deliver, to ensurethat they are valid. Be rest assured that the contents in yourpackage has been confirmed valid and we will commence deliveryonce you have met the necessary requirements. For your information, thea Mail, VAT & Shipping fees have beenpaid by the lottery Board when your package was registeredwhat you need to pay is the Security Keeping fee of $185 asstated in our privacy terms & condition page. kindly repply the belowinfo.~ 1.Name...............2.Address............3.Age...  .............4.Sex................5.Occupation....  .....6.Phone/Fax..........7.cOUNTRY............ Await your Swift Response. Yours Faithfully, Rev Fred ChikaC.E.O FedEx Courier Delivery service world wide Customer care email: fedexcourier_service1@qatar.io+2347037207890FedEx Online Team Management 1995 - 2010 FedEx Courier Nigeria

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulations !!! Your E-mail won‏
From:  NATIONAL LOTTERY BOARD (admin@afofco.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 8:42:25 PM 
To:   

UK National Lottery Board,P O Box 1010,Garden close London,UNITED KINGDOM(Customer Services) Ref no. : L/200-26937Batch no. : 2009MJL-09-023 ONLINE NOTIFICATION We are pleased to inform you that your E-mail address has won the UK National Lottery. Therefore you have Been approved for a lump sum payout of (Ј800,000.00GBP) Eight Hundred Thousand Pounds in the UK National Lottery program held on 3rd June 2010, and was released today, The online cyber lotto draws was conducted from an exclusive list of 21,000 email addresses of individual and corporate bodies picked by an advanced automated Random computer search known as the Email Selective System (ess) from the internet, no tickets were sold.  After this automated computer ballot, your E-mail ID emerged as one of the winners in the 3rd category. You Are therefore been approved to the winning Sum of Ј800,000.00(GBP). To file and claim your winning ; please contact our Fiduciary Agent for the processing of your winning Particulars, with the following information as shown below. To file for your claim, please contact our United Kingdom Lottery FiduciaryContact Person: Mr. Mark O.Dowd EMAIL : fullassetconfirmation@live.co.ukTEL:   Provide him with the information below: 1. Full Name:..................................2. Full Address:.............................3. Status:.......................................4. Occupation:.............................. ..5. Age:...........................................6. Sex:...........................................7. Country:.....................................8. Tel.Number:................................9. Valid ID card .............................. Congratulations once more from all members and staff of this program.  Sincerely,Mrs. Helen AndersonFOR UK NATIONAL ONLINE LOTTERY

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE DESK OF MR.JOHN CLETUS.‏
From:  john cletus (john_000175@yahoo.com.au)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 7 :10: 28 PM 
To:   

DEAR,
I AM JOHN CLETUS, I WORK IN THE FOREIGN REMITTANCE DEPARTMENT, BANK OF AFRICA (BOA) OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO.I HAVE A BUSINESS WHICH WILL BE BENEFICIAL TO BOTH OF US.


 THE AMOUNT OF MONEY INVOLVED IS ($14 MILLION US DOLLARS) WHICH I WANT TO TRANSFER FROM AN ABANDONED ACCOUNT TO YOUR BANK ACCOUNT,IT IS 100% RISK FREE .
FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT ME ON EMAIL:
BEST REGARDS,
JOHN CLETUS.:

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE READ AND REPLY VERY URGENTLY‏
From:  Alpha mohammed (alphamohammed01@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 6 :53: 52 PM 
To:   



PLEASE READ AND REPLY VERY URGENTLY.
FROM THE DESK OF MR ALPHA MOHAMMED
BILL AND EXCHANGE DEPARTMENT, 
BANK OF AFRICA (BOA) 
OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO. 

Dear Friend, 

In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of $ 22.6 m US dollars (Twenty two Million six hundred thousand US dollars). In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died along with his entire family in a concord plane crash in the year 2000 in Paris that almost took the whole life of the passenger’s on board. 

Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. 

It is therefore upon this discovery that I and other officials in my department now decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and we don’t want this money to go into the Bank treasury as unclaimed Bill. 

The Banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after ten years, the money will be transferred into the Bank treasury account as unclaimed fund. The request of foreigner as next of kin in this business is occasioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner. 

We agree that 30 % of this money will be for you as foreign partner, in respect to the provision of a foreign account, 10 % will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 60 % would be for ;me and my colleagues. 
Thereafter I and my colleagues will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentages indicated. Therefore to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you as arranged, you must apply first to the bank as relations or next of kin of the deceased indicating your bank name, your bank account number, your private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication and location where in the money will be remitted. 

Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application. I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the claim. 

You should contact me immediately as soon as you receive this letter. Trusting to hear from you immediately. 

Yours faithfully, 
MR ALPHA MOHAMMED 
From Bill and exchange Department 
BANK OF AFRICA BURKINA FASO. 
WEST AFRICA

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Customer !!!‏
From:  FedEx Online Team Management. (info.fedexteam.com@[76.107.132.10])  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 6:45:53 PM 
To:   

Dear Customer !!! 

We have been waiting for you to contact us for your Confirmed Package that is registered with us for shipping to your residential location.We thought that the sender gave you our contact details and that you would have contacted us by now.we would also let you know that a letter is also attached to your package.However, we cannot quote its content to you via E-mail for privacy reasons. 


We understand that the content of your package itself is a Bank Draft worth $800,000.00 USD,in FedEx we do not ship money in CASH or in CHEQUES but in Bank Drafts only. 


The package is registered with us for mailing by your colleague, and your colleague explained that he is from the United States but he is in Nigeria for a three (3) month Surveying Project. for he is working with a consulting firm in Nigeria West Africa. We are sending you this E-mail because your package is been registered on a Special Order. What you have to do now, is to contact our Delivery Department for the immediate dispatch of your package to your residential address. Note that as soon as our Delivery Team confirms your information, it will only take us one working day (24 hours) for your package to arrive at its designated destination.For your information, the VAT & Shipping charges as well as Insurance fees have been paid by your colleague before your package was registered. 

Note that the payment that is made on the Insurance, Premium & Clearance Certificates, are to certify that the Bank Draft is not a Drug Affiliated Fund (DAF) neither is it funds to sponsor Terrorism in your country. This will help you avoid any form of query from the Monetary Authority of your country.However, you will have to pay a sum of $105 US Dollars to the FedEx Delivery Department for the Security Keeping Fee of the FedEx company as stated in our privacy terms & condition page. Also be informed that your colleague wished to pay for the Security Keeping charges, but we do not accept such payments considering the facts that all items & packages registered with us has a time limitation and we cannot accept payment not knowing when you will be picking up the package or even respond to us.So we cannot take the risk to have accepted such payment incase of any possible demurrage.


Kindly note that your colleague did not leave us with any further information.We hope that you send your response to us as soon as possible because if you fail to respond until the expiry date of the foremost package, we may refer the package to the British Commission for Welfare as the package those not have a return address. 


Kindly contact the delivery department (FedEx Delivery Post) with the 
details given below: 
FedEx Delivery Post 
Contact Person: Barr Thomas Brown 
FedexDeliveryPackage@windowslive.com


Kindly complete the below form and send it to the email address given above. 
This is mandatory to reconfirm your Postal address and telephone numbers.

FULL NAMES: 
TELEPHONE: 
POSTAL ADDRESS: 
CITY: 
STATE: 
AGE 
MARITAL STATUS: 
COUNTRY: 
OCCUPATION: 
Kindly complete the above form and submit it to the delivery manager 


on:barrthomasbrown01@discuz.org

As soon as your details are received, our delivery team will give you the necessary payment procedure so that you can effect the payment for the Security Keeping Fees. As soon as they confirm your payment receipt of $105 US Dollars. They will not hesitate to dispatch your package as well as the attached letter to your residence. which usually takes 24 hours being an over night delivery service. 


Note: that we were not instructed to email you, but due to the high priority of your package we had to inform you as your sender did not leave us with his phone number because he stated that he just arrived Nigeria and he has not gotten a phone yet. We personally sealed your Bank Draft and we found your email contact in the attached letter as the recipient of the foremost package. Ensure to contact the delivery department with the email address given above and ensure to fill the above form as well to enable a successful reconfirmation. 



Yours Faithfully, 
Mr James Wellington. 
FedEx Online Team Management. 
All rights reserved. © 1995-2010 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
This E-mail is only for the above addressees. It may contain 
confidential or Privileged information. If you are not an addressee you must not copy, distribute, disclose or use any of the information in it or any attachments. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
FEDEX INTL>>>LICENCE OF FEDERAL EXPRESS CO-OPERATION.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Anticipating your communication.‏
From:  Samuel Amankweh (samuel.amankweh5@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 6 :34: 14 PM 
To:  samuel_aman2009@yahoo.com 

FROM THE DESK OF : MR SAMUEL AMANKWAH .
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING SECTION,
GHANA COMMERCIAL BANK ( G C B )
ACCRA GHANA,WEST AFRICA.

ATTENTION PLEASE,

I,MR SAMUEL  AMANKWEH a banker, GHANA COMMERCIAL BANK ( G C B ) ACCRA GHANA,WEST AFRICA. i got you contact from your commerce and chambers in your embassy here Ghana. When i was searching for a foreign partner which name similar to our late customer, according to your profile,you are capability and reliability to champion this business opportunity, when i prayed to God almighty about you.

One of our late customer had a fixed deposit with my bank in 2004 for 36 calendar months, valued at US$10,500,000.00 (Ten Million, Five Hundred Thousand US Dollars) the due date for this deposit contract was this 16 of January 2007. Sadly our late customer was among the death victims in the May 26 2006 Earthquake disaster in Jawa, Indonesia that killed over 5,000 people. He was in Indonesia on a business trip and that was how he met his end.

Our bank executives yet to know about his death, I knew about it because its our one customer. he did not mention any Next of Kin/ Heir when the account was opened, and he was not married and no children. Last week my we have discussed about fund which it will be lodge to the bank treasure.   so I don't want such to happen. That was why when I saw your last name I was happy and I am now seeking your co-operation to present you as Next of Kin/ Heir to the account, since you have the same last name with him and my bank head quarters will release the account to you. There is no risk involved and its 100% assurance the transaction will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of law.

I am not a greedy person, so I am suggesting we share the funds equal, 50/50% to both parties, i will come to your country for my share after the fund transfer to your account . Let me know your mind on this and please do treat this information as TOP SECRET.

Address: samuel_aman2009@yahoo.com
  Phone: +233-5417-633-88.
You can go through our web site for my profile in Ghana Commercial Bank.
Web site: http://www.gcb.com.gh/board.php

Anticipating your communication.
MR SAMUEL AMANKWAH.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GET BACK TO ME.‏
From:  rahim ahmmed (mr_rahim_ahmmed01@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 2:39:17 PM 
To:   

                                   ( MONEY TRANSFER OF ($13.8)
Dear Partner,

I presumed that all is well with you and your family, Please let this do not be a surprise proposal to you because i got your contact information from the international directory in few weeks ago before i decided to contact you on this magnitude and lucrative transaction for our future survival in life. Moreover, i have laid all the solemn trust in you before i decided to disclose this successful & confidential transaction to you.


I, Mr. RAHIM AHMMEDTHE FOREIGN ACCOUNT MANAGER of our bank and i have had the intent to contact you over this financial transaction worth the sum of FIFTEEN MILLION, UNITED STATES DOLLARS($13.8) for our success. This is an abandoned sum that belongs to one of our bank foreign customers who died along with his entire family through plane crash disaster since few years ago. Meanwhile i was very fortune to came across the deceased file when i was arranging the old and abandoned customers files in other to sign and submit to the entire bank management for an official re-documentation and audit of the year against 2009.


Be informed clearly that it was stated in our banking rules and regulations which was signed lawfully that if such fund remains unclaimed till the period of 6years started from the date when the beneficiary died, the money will be transferred into the treasury as an unclaimed fund. As an honor and advantage bestowed to our foreign customers base on the rules guiding our bank, it was stated obviously that if you are not a Burkina Faso citizen, you have the absolute authority to claim the fund hence you are a foreigner despite your differences from the country of origin of the deceased. So the request of you as a foreigner is necessary to apply for the claim and transfer of the fund smoothly into your reliable bank account as the NEXT OF KIN OR EXTENDED RELATIVE to the deceased.


On the transfer of this fund into your account, { 40% } will be your share in respect of the account provision and your assistance rendered during the transfer of the fund into your bank account,{ 50%} will be my share being the coordinator of the transaction while the rest { 10% } being will be shared to the respectable Organizations Centers such as Charity Organization, Motherless Babies homes, and helpless disabled people in the World.


If you are really sure of your trustworthy, accountability and confidentiality on his transaction, contact me and agree that you will not change your mind to cheat or disappoint me when the fund have getting into your account. Besides you should not entertain any fear because i am sure of the success as an insider in the bank ok. Please reply with the assurance, include your private telephone and fax numbers necessary for facilitate an easy communication in this transaction. As soon as you reply, so that i will let you know the next step to follow in order to finalize this project immediately.call me on +22678 


(FILL THIS FORM BELLOW PLEASE AND RESEND IT TO ME) 
1) Your Full Name:-.................................
2) Your Age:-............................................
3) Marital Status:-.....................................
4) Your Cell Phone Number:-..................
5) Your Fax Number:-................... ...........
6) Your Country:-......................................
7) Your Occupation:-.............. ..................
8) Sex:-..................................................  ...
9) Your Religion:-.....................................
10) Your Private E-mail Adress:............... 
Yours sincerely
Mr. Rahim Ahmmed.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Lucky Number: 93875222‏
From:  World Casino Directory (jseymour05@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 2 :34: 00 PM 
To:  . 

Dear Winner, The World Casino Directory this is our website: www.worldcasinodirectory.com in collaborate with the British Governor as supported by the World Gambling organization are notifying you that from the last draw held few days ago, Were your email emerge as one of the lucky winner of 920,000 GBP attach to the File Number: WCL/667/0092.2298 Ticket Number: 8938.30987.3.322. Lucky Number: 93875222. Meaning you have been approved to claim the sum of 920,000.00 GBP (Nine Hundred and Twenty Thousand Great British Pounds) All participants were selected randomly from World Wide Web site through computer draws system and extracted from over 10,000,000 companies and personal e-mails. So your email is your online automatic ticket that qualified you for this draw. You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum 920,000.00 GBP In view of this, your 920,000.00 GBP (Nine Hundred and Twenty Thousand Great British Pounds) would be released to you by following the directives of the UK Parcel Delivery. Our London-UK Courier will immediately commence the process to facilitate the release of your Cheque as soon as you contact their office. So you are required to forward the following details to our trusted Courier to help facilitate the processing of your claims:  You are to contact the UK Parcel Delivery for payment with details below: Courier Name: UK Parcel Delivery.Contact Person: Mr. Michael Benton.Email: parceldel@inMail24.comTel: +44-702-402-3578 PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM ::(: 1) FULL NAME ::(: 2) FULL ADDRESS ::(: 3) NATIONALITY ::(: 4) AGE ::(: 5) OCCUPATION ::(: 6) TELEPHONE NUMBER ::(: 7) SEX ::(: 8) TOTAL AMOUNT WON ::(: 9) COUNTRY: NOTE: *Winners are advised to keep their winnings confidential to avoid Fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending the prize claim by Winner. Regards,Victoria Scott. -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

reply‏
From:  OBENG KUMI (obenkumi@mail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 2:19:13 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend, I got your contact during my search for a reliable, trust worthy andhonest person to introduce this transfer project with. My name is Mr.ObengKumi I am the manager of the SG-SSB BANK LTD Ghana, I am a Ghanaian marriedwith four children. I am writing to solicit your assistance in the nobletransfer of US 7,500,000.00. This fund is the excess of what my branch inwhich I am the manager made as profit during the year in my Head Officehere in Accra and they will never know of this Excess. I have since then, placed this amount of US 7,500,000.00 Seven MillionFive hundred Thousand United States Dollars on a SUSPENCE ACCOUNT withouta beneficiary. I am currently seeking a means of expanding and relocatingbusiness interest in the following sectors: Banking Real estate, Stockspeculation and mining, Transportation and Tobacco, Agriculture, Oil andgas and Gold dust. As an officer of the bank, I cannot be directly connected to this moneythus I am impelled to request for your assistance to receive this moneyinto your bank account. I intend to part 30% of this fund to you while 70%shall be for me. I do need to stress that there are practically no riskinvolved in this. It is going to be a bank-to-bank transfer to yournominated bank account anywhere you feel safer. All I need from you is to stand as the original depositor of this fund. Ifyou accept this offer, I will appreciate your timely response. With regards,Mr.Obeng Kumi

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

from flora‏
From:  flora iloka (f_iloka410@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 1:36:34 PM 
To:   

Dearest one,
Based on your profile, l Am happy to request for your assistance because I believe that you are not going to betray the trust which I am going to lay on you, Hope all is well with you and other members of your family. My name is Miss Flora iloka, 22 years old and the only daughter of my late parents Mr. and Mrs. iloka. My father was a highly. Reputable Contractor Engineer who operated inthe capital of Ivory Coast during his days. It is sad to say that he passed awaymysteriously in France during one of his business trips abroad on 4th.November 2007.Though His sudden death was linked or rather suspected to 

have been masterminded by an uncle of his who Travelled with him at that time, but God knows the truth! Though I have not meet with you before but I believe, one has to risk confiding in succeed Sometimes in life. There is this huge amount of (Eight million Four hundred thousand) U.S dollars ($8.4m) which my late Father Mr. iloka. Barry.  Kept for me in Suspense Account here in Abidjan. My father told me that I should not let any of our relations to know about this because he was killed by them and if they know about it, that they will do nothingbut to kill me in other to take hold of every thing, He told me that I should 

seek for a foreign partner abroad who will help me to transfer this fund overseas and also travel with him or her in other to continue my Live and Education and also to start a Business relationship with the person whom can take care of me in the future am just 22 years old and a university undergraduate and really don't know what to do. This is because I have suffered a lot of set backs as a result of incessant political crisis here in Ivory coast. The death of my father actually brought sorrow to my life, my dear, I am in a sincere desire of your humble assistance in this regards and your suggestions and ideas will be highly regarded. 

Now permit me to ask these few questions:                                                           

1. Can I completely trust you? 
2. Can you accept me as your own blood Sister (Or Daughter)? 
3. What percentage of the total amount in question will be good for you? 

Consider this and get back to me as soon as possible with your full assurance that you will not disappoint me in this issue so that I can give you the contact of the Bank where my late Father deposited the Fund for you to contact them on how to transfer Money into your Account. Thank you so much for your understanding and May almighty God bless you and your Family to the Glory of God Almighty, 

sincere regards,  
Miss Flora iloka

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

A message‏
From:  Handy Zuongo (handy.zuongo@live.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 11 :59: 18 AM 
To:  handy.zuongo@live.fr 

My good friend 

I am Mr.Handy Zuongo a banker in Islamic development bank. 
I contacted you now on a business deal of USD$10,000.000, which I need your help to transfer the fund in your account.



The depositor of the fund died with his entire family during the Iraq war in 2004. 
The customer & his entire family died, unfortunately, leaving nobody for the claim. If we make this claim, the money will be shared between us, at the ratio of 60/40, any expenses that comes out when transfering the fund in to your acount we will take proper care of it If you. if you are intrested reply me i will give you the prosidual on how to transfer the fund in to your bank acount why you are not intrested please delete the message in your mail box.  



Thanks. 


Mr. Handy Zuongo

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greetings to you ,‏
From:  Awa Alassane (aw_0012002@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 8:30:52 AM 
To:   

Greetings to you , I am Miss Awa Alassane 19 years old Girl an orphan. My father late Mr.Keita Alassane, my Father died in a private hospital here in Abidjan before hisdeath and told me that he lodge the sum of USD ($5.500,000) I am willing to offer you 15% of the total sum Anticipating to hear from you soon. May Almighty God safeguard you against the snares of your enemies visible and invisible, remain bless forever Amen.Thank and be blessBest wishes fromMiss.Awa

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Selected Winner‏
From:  UKNL BOARD (notification@info.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 8:13:02 AM 
To:   

Dear Selected Winner, This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of 1,500,000 (One Million Five Hundred Thousand (British Pounds) held MAY,2010 in London UK.The Selection was carried out through a Computer Random Selection System and your email address emerge as one of the three Lucky Winners. Contact our fiduciary agent for claims with: Agents Name: Sir David RexEmail:claimsdept_uknl@hotmail.co.ukTelephone:+4  4 703 190 3163 REF No: UK/9876125BATCH No: 2009MJL-01TICKET No: 20511465463-7644 Fill the below: 1. Full Names:2. Address:3. Marital Status:4. Occupation:5. Age:6. Gender:7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence:9. Telephone Number: Congratulations!! Sincerely,Mrs Anne WilsonOnline Co-ordinator

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONFERENCE INVITATION‏
From:  jamejoy458 jame (jamejoy458@123mail.cl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 5:41:03 AM 
To:   




CONFERENCE  INVITATION 

Dear Friend, 

Am Lisa Alexander, a staff of Global child welfare organization (GCWO) we are organizing a global conference taking place from 20th - 23rd July 2010 in New York USA and from 27th - 30th July in Dakar Senegal. 

If you are interested to participate and want to represent your country, you may contact the secretariat of the organizing committee by email  ::(:  info_gcwoicorht2010@mynet.com) for details and information. 

You may get back to me with my email address below. 
lisa_xander@mynet.com 

Sincerely 
ms.Lisa Alexander

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attention:‏
From:  UPS.COM (INFO@UPS.COM)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 2:07:25 AM 
To:   

UPS Courier Head Office
70 International Airport Road 
& nbsp; Mafoluku, Delta state Nigeria. 
Tel: +234-8028755387. 
www.ups.com 
Attention' Attention;

CLAIM NOTIFICATION. 
Customers Care Service Hours--Monday to Saturday: Office Hours Monday to Saturday: 
The UPS courier Service Company are hereby passing an essential massage to all our valuable customers to be very careful while presenting their receivers residential address to avoid wrong delivery. 

This is the UPS courier service company mailing you as per your parcel that was brought to this company to be delivered to you by one MR JOHN PETER along the delivery process there came a misunderstanding between you and the Nikon Insurance Company in regard of their request as per their insurance certificate which happens to be course of your parcel pending for the past three years. 
Meanwhile we are hereby happy to inform you that the UPS Company has finalized everything with the Nikon Insurance Company of Nigeria as the company organization has also listed 24 valuable parcel's to be intact in their office after the released of the parcel's from the Nikon Insurance Company. 
The following information is needed in order to reconfirm your information here in our office so go ahead and fill it and send it to us with the Payment slips so that we can add it to your payment file. 
NAME... 
ADDRESS... 
CELL PHONE... 
OCCUPATION & AGE... 
SCAM COPY OF YOUR IDENTIFICATION…
We are happy to inform you once again that your parcel that contain the sum of Ј750.000.00 (Seven hundred and fifty thousand pounds sterling’s) is among the 24 parcel's listed which is now in out office and also with your name as the receiver despite that we lost your private residential address, which is an indication that you can now re-send your residential address back to the UPS company where your parcel can be delivered to you without hesitation with this e-mail
upscourieservice99567@googlemail.com
upscouriercompany147@gmail.com
Meanwhile remember that the sender of this parcel MR JOHN PETER still owns this company the sum of $150,00 before the incident occurred, know you that this company has spent out of their incomes in the process of recovering back your parcel's so dear costumer we once again appreciate your patronage in our favor. 

Without hesitations you are to pay the required sum of $150, 00 via Western Union Money Transfer or Money Gram so that your parcel can be delivered to your residential address before it accumulate a demurrage after one week only, as you know your parcel is not just an ordinary parcel but with a huge amount and I think you understand what I mean by accumulating demurrages? Which you will not allow to happen to your recovery parcel that was almost gone if not for the love that the good God. 

We assure you that your parcel will arrive at your country in two days time and it will get to your door step the second OR third day as soon as this company receive the balance left by your sender and the tracking number of your parcel will be sent to you via e-mail immediately so that you can track it yourself to see your parcel coming on the way and you will also know when it will arrive at your country because we operate in trust and loyalty in your favor. 

And also the UPS Courier Service Company is hereby to inform all their customers by eradicating all their communication with the scam mails that are going all-over the world be careful with their e-mails so that your parcel will not be in danger with their evil plans. UPS provides access to a growing global marketplace through a network of supply chain, transportation, and Business related information services. 

UPS is one of the world's great success stories, the start-up that revolutionized the delivery of packages and information. In the past 30 years, we’ve grown up and grown into a diverse family of Companies -a UPS that's bigger, stronger, better than ever. 

WAITING TO READ YOUR E-MAIL. 
YOURS AFFECTIONATELY. 
REV JAMES M. DEMPSEY. 
upscourieservice99567@googlemail.com 
Tel: +234-8032480207.
UPS COURIER SERVICE MANAGING DIRECTOR...

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MuteMusic production Industry‏
From:  Hank Martin (Productions@smef.org.bd)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 1:18:34 AM 
To:   

   Dear friend, How are you on this fine day? I hope this email finds you in goodcondition, goodspirits, STI-free and pleasantly drunk. Please read carefully what I amabout totell you, I got your email from an online friend who has worked with youin thepast. My name is Hank Martin, I am a senior producer here at MuteMusicProductions. I haveworked with some of the top names in the music industry in my 40 yearcareer, nameslike Rick Astley, Gary Glitter, Mr. Blobby and more recently, dance-punkband TestIcicles. We have studios based all over the world, ranging from Nepal toNewzerland. In recent months, myself and my team have been developing a new kind ofmusic –music for the deaf. We have pumped a lot of our own money into this work,and feelwe are now at a point where we are confident that it works. This is how itworks insimple terms; The patient is given a small microchip that is implantedinto theiranus. This, when hooked up to our specially developed ‘iDeaf’ mp3 player,allows therecipient to hear music in high-quality 320kbit/s bitrate. Right now, we are looking for both musicians and investors to help us out.We havecome to you as I have been informed you have a reputation either musicallyor interms of investment. I hope that we can work together in some form. If you are willing to help this project, please email me backat:mutemusicproductionindustry@hotmail.com Regards, and have a nice dayHank Martin

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Provide Name:Address:Age:Sex:Occupation:Tel and country.‏
From:  Ify (All@xcelco.on.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 1:05:09 AM 
To:   

8,000.000.00 GBP has been awarded to you.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT RESPONSE.‏
From:  James Douglas (office@andstar.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 12:43:23 AM 
To:   

DIVINE CHAMBERSSOLICITORS AND ADVOCATES. Dear,Good day, first, I apologize for sending you this sensitive information via e-mail instead of a Certified mail/Post-mail. This is due to the urgency and importance of the information.Secondly, this project is based on Trust, confidentiality and sincerity of purpose in order to have an acceptable meeting of the minds. I am a fifty two (52) years old established lawyer. My name is Mr. James Douglas, a legal personal attorney to an expatriate and a consultant with an American Oil company,PENNZ OIL & GAS (Now deceased) He died in the Tsunami disaster on 26th December 2004 while on vacation in Thailand. Six years ago, My Client successfully executed a contract worth US$20.3 million dollars. A part payment of USD11.million dollars was paid to my client while he was alife, while the balance of USD9.3 million Dollars was still unpaid before my client died in the Indian Ocean Tsunami disaster. However, all my efforts to locate the possible next of kin proved abortive. Until his sudden demise, He was not married and was 44years old.NOW THE CRUX OF THIS E-LETTER is that the balance of the outstanding funds has already been deposited in his bank. As his personal attorney/Adviser, his bank has officially notified and instructed me to forward particulars of my client's next of kin within the next 14 official working days so that he/she can be paid the outstanding USD9.3 Million dollars otherwise his payment will be diverted to the government coffers account as unclaimed bill. Since I have been unsuccessful in locating any of his relatives, I decided to contact you for a deal so that we can work together as a team to remit the money to your account as my client's next of kin since I do not want to sit and watch my client's hard earned entitlement to be frittered away. Although I know that a transaction of this magnitude might make anyone apprehensive but I would like to assure you that I am proposing this project to you with the best of intentions. As a lawyer, I have the power to secure all the necessary legal documents that will be used for this claim. All I require from you is your honest co-operation to enable us see this deal through. I guarantee that this transaction will be executed under a Legitimate banking arrangement that will protect you from any breach of law. Upon successful conclusion of this project, you will be compensated with 40% of the total fund, while 50% will be for me and 10% for expenses which we will incur in the process of securing the transfer. If you are interested to work with me in this deal then kindly reply strictly with your personal Telephone /fax number for effective communication and oral clarification on how to proceed next. Sincerely yours,James Douglas esq.{Principal Partner)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

1,000.000.00GBP has been awarded to you.‏
From:  MLOT (mlot89@xcelco.on.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 12:03:02 AM 
To:  info@winning.com 

Submit Name:Address:Age:Sex:Occupation:Tel and country.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Urgent and Confidential‏
From:  Mr.Charles Williams (charleswilliams1@mail.mn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 11 :52: 23 PM 
To:  .. (..) 

                                                                           Urgent and Confidential 

Dear Partner, 

I want to transfer ($17,300.000.00 ) seventen million three hundred thousand United States Dollars from here in Burkina Faso to overseas account. 

Your assistance as a foreigner is necessary because the management of the bank will welcome any foreigner who has correct information to this account which I will give to you immediately, if you are interested to do this business with me.Please reply with the assurance, include your private telephone and fax numbers, it is necessary to facilitate an easy communication in this transaction. As soon as you reply, so that i will let you know the next step to follow in order to finalize this transaction immediately. I expect your urgent communication. 

Upon your response and strong assurance that you will not let me down once the fund goes into your account. I will let you know the origin of the fund and the transfer procedures without delay. Please call me on +22675145555 

(FILL THIS FORM BELLOW PLEASE AND RESENDIT TO ME) 
1) Your FullName:-.................................
2) YourAge:-............................................
3) MaritalStatus:-.....................................
4) Your CellPhone Number:-..................
5) Your FaxNumber:-................... ...........
6) YourCountry:-......................................
7) YourOccupation:-.............. ..................
8)Sex:-..................................................  ...
9)Your Religion:-.....................................
10) YourPrivate E-mail Adress:............... 

Yours Sincierely 
Mr.Charles Williams

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ุ�ููุ�ุ� (((((ููุ�ุ� ุ�ูุ�ุ�ูุ� ุ�ูุ�ููุ�ุ�ููู ูุ�ูู ุ�ุ�ุ�ุ�ุ� ูุ�ูุ�ูุ�)))))‏
From:  YAHOO LOTTERY AWARD. (yahoolottery@officeresult.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 01, 2010 3:39:06 PM 
To:  dr_@hotmail.com 

سيدي الانتباه / سيدتي ،   نعلن لكم بسعادة نتيجة التعادل البريد الالكتروني العنوان من اليانصيب الوطني ياهو توجه المعقودة في نيسان / ابريل ، عام 2010. وأود أن أبلغكم أن البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بك وفاز 950000 $ من برنامج ياهو اليانصيب الوطني. كنت المشورة لاتصل وكيل المطالبات الإقليمية Rev.Edward كينيدي. 1. اسمك :2. بلدكم / الجنسية :3. رقم الهاتف الخاص بك :4. بك السن :5. الخاص المهنة :6. الدين الخاص :7. البريد الإلكتروني :8. وكان تاريخ إرسال هذه الرسالة لك :   إرسال المعلومات المذكورة أعلاه لكينيدي Rev.Edwardوكيل : القس إدوارد كنيديالبريد الإلكتروني : claimsdepartment75@hotmail.comهاتف : 66876787531.   وقعت ،إدارة Bennedita كارلياليانصيب المنسق العام 2010.  Attention Sir/Madam,   We happily announce to you the result of electronic email Address draw of Yahoo National lottery draws held on April,2010. I wish to inform you that your email have won $950,000 from the Yahoo National Lottery Programme. You are advise to Contact your regional claims agent Rev.Edward Kennedy. 1. Your Name:2. Your Country/Nationality:3. Your Phone No:4. Your Age:5. Your Occupation:6. Your Religion:7. Your Email:8. The Date This Message Was sent To You:   Send the above information to Rev.Edward KennedyAgent: Rev Edward KennedyEmail: claimsdepartment75@hotmail.comPhone: +66876787531.   Signed,Management Bennedita CarlyLottery Co ordinator 2010.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

UN013-0156/UN-HABITAT‏
From:  United Nations Compensation (sayre@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 01, 2010 6:37:27 PM 
To:  info 

 Good day, This programme is awarded for all victims who were previously scammed by the internet fraudsters,The Financial Committee of the United Nations Compensation Commission Programme have deposited your £500,000.00 GBP with Reference Number UN013-0156/UN-HABITAT with our reliable bank. Send your Name, Address, City, State, Country and telephone number to (un_cscompen@hotmail.com) for your total claims.+44-7024091895un_cscompen@hotmail.comAccept our regards.Moore BrendaUN-HABITAT Senior Information Officer -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE DESK OF MR ABDULLAHIAHMED‏
From:  Abdullahi Ahmed (abdullahiahmed1@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 01, 2010 8:21:52 PM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF MR ABDULLAHIAHMED
AUDITS & ACCOUNTS DEPT
AFRICA DEVELOPMENT BANK
Ouagadougou Burkina  Faso
Call me immediately you receive this email  +226 71 76 54 63.


 Attention: Please 

I am Mr Abdullahi Ahmed the manager Audit & Accounts dept. in the African Development Bank(A.D.B). I am writing to request your assistance to transfer the sum of $15,000.000,00 [Fifteen million, United States dollars) into your accounts. 

The above sum belongs to our deceased customer late Mr. John korovo  who died along with his entire family in theBenin plane crash 2004 and since then the fund has been in a suspense account.

After my further investigation, I discovered that Mr. John korovo died with his next of kin and according to the laws and constitution guiding this banking institution stated that after the expiration of (7) seven years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin, the fund will be channel into national treasury as unclaimed fund. Because of the static of this transaction I want you to stand as the next of kin so that our bank will accord you the recognition and have the fund transfer to your account.

The total sum will be shared as follows: 60% for me, 40% for you and expenses incidental occur during the transfer will be incur by both of us. The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you are going to follow my instruction till the fund transfer to your account.  More details information with the text of application form will be Forwarded to you to breakdown explaining comprehensively what require of you.

Your Full Name............................
Your Sex..................................
Your Age.................................
Your Country...............................
Passport / driving license....... 
Marital Status.......................
Your Occupation..........................
Your Personal Mobile Number....................
Your Personal Fax Number.......................

Thanks,
Mr Abdullahi Ahmed
Call me immediately you receive this email  +226 71 76 54 63.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

salam o Alaikum‏
From:  Dr Idrissa (dr.idrissa@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 12 :25: 41 AM 
To:   

Good day my dear friend, please let this mail don’t come to you as a surprise, I  am Dr  Idrissa Ahmed a banker with the above mentioned bank in Ouagadougou Burkina Faso in West Africa, holding the post of bill and exchange manager bank of BOA bank of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.  On Monday, 31 July, 2000, one Andreas Schranner, a Garman National, An Astute Business man of international repute, a contract with ecowas country, whose endeavours spans various areas of Business interest, (Real estate, contract and Farming .execution and gold operations) made a numbered time (Fixed) Deposit, valued at $10,600,000.00 (Ten Million, Six Hundred thousand United States Dollars) for twelve calendar months in my Bank Branch. Upon Maturity, we sent a routine notification to his forwarding address but got no reply. After a month, we sent a reminder and finally we discovered from his company that Mr. Andreas Schranner was aboard the AF4590 plane crash, which crashed on Monday, 31 July 2000 into the Hotelissimo. Visit the web site for confirmation. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm 



After further investigation, all the official board directors of these bank them discovered that he died without making a WILL and all attempts to trace his next of kin proved fruitless. On further investigation, it was discovered that Late Mr. Andreas Schranner did not declare any next of kin or relatives in all his official documents, including his Bank Deposit paper work here in our Bank. The total sum, $10,600,000.00 million united state dollars  is still in my bank hear today as I am righting these mail to you and the interest is being rolled over with the principal sum at the end of each year. 



In the conversation in all efforts to trace and locate his next of kin proved abortive. After In accordance with the country’s banking laws and constitution guiding protocols banking institution stated that after  the expiration of 10 (ten) years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin , such  money will be revert to the Burkina Faso government  treasury if nobody applies as the next of Kin to claim of the fund. Consequently, It is upon this respect, I seek to present you as a foreign partner to stand in as the next of kin to the late Mr. Andreas Schranner since no one will come up for the claim upon your acceptance of this proposal, I shall send to you by mail the BOA Bank "Next of Kin Payment Application Text Form" as well as detailed information on how this deal would be carried out. The money will be shared in the ratio: Sixty percent for me, thirty percent for you and ten percent for any arising contingencies during the Course of this transaction. 



I guarantee that this will be executed under legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law, as I will use my position in the Bank's here to perfect this business transaction & secure Approvals and guarantee the successful execution of this transaction. Please be informed that your utmost confidentiality is required. If this interests you, I want to remind you of the confidentiality of this Transaction at hand whatever your decision is I await your urgent response. Your detailed reply should contain your telephone and fax numbers for easier communication. Please contact me with my: private Email address.  Dr.idrissa@gmail.com  and private number +226 78 15 48 32 



Thanks
and regards Dr Idrissa Ahmed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: Await your urgent response‏
From:  Jerry Ntai (jerryntai.com.hk@[97.87.141.133])  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 4:02:59 AM 
To:   

My name is Mr. Jerry Ntai, Head of Operation Mevas Bank here in Hong Kong. I have a secured Business Proposal in the tune of $21.5million USD for you to handle with me from my bank. If interested, kindly get back to me for more details of this operation.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dearest beloved friend.‏
From:  mrs regina robert (reginarobert30@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 8:48:26 AM 
To:   



Dearest beloved friend.

I know that this letter may be a very big surprise to you, I got your contact address from the internet when i was searching for a trustworthy person.

I am Mrs. Regina Robert I am 58 years old, I am suffering from a long time cancer of the breast which also affected my brain. From all indication my condition is really deteriorating, and my doctors have courageously advised me that I may not live beyond the next two months, this is because the cancer stage has reached a critical stage. I was brought up in a motherless baby's home, and was married to my late husband for twenty years without a child. My husband and I are true Christians, but quite unfortunately, he died in a fatal motor accident on his way to the neighbouring country for a Charity donation, since we do not have a child of our own.

Since his death I decided not to re-marry, I sold all my inherited belongings and deposited all the sum of $3.2million dollars with a Bank in Ouagadougou - Burkina Faso, West Africa where we spend our life together
Presently, this money is still in their custody, and the management just wrote me as the Legitimate beneficiary to come forward to receive the money after keeping it for so long or rather issue a letter of authorization to somebody to receive it on my behalf since I can not come over as a result of my illness, or they get it confiscated. Presently, I'm with my laptop in a hospital where I have been undergoing treatment. I have since lost my ability to talk and my doctors have told me that I have only a few months to live.

It is my last wish to see that this money is invested in any organisation of your choice and distributed each year among the charity organization, the poor and the motherless baby's home where I come from. I want your good humanitarian, to also use this money to fund churches, orphanages and widows around. I must let you know that this was a very hard decision, but I had to take a bold step towards this issue because I have no further option. I hope you will help see my last wishes come true.

As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the Bank. I will also issue you a letter of authority which will prove that you are the new beneficiary of my funds, and the documents concerning the deposit. Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I stated herein. Hope to hear from you Soonest. I am waiting your response.

Yours in Christ,
Mrs. Regina Robert

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

1,000.000.00GBP has been awarded to you.‏
From:  MLOT (mlot89@xcelco.on.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 11:40:57 PM 
To:  info@winning.com 

Submit Name:Address:Age:Sex:Occupation:Tel and country.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

My Dearest,‏
From:  Lucy Justin (lucyjustin08@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 10:50:58 PM 
To:  . 

My Dearest,
       I am writing this mail to you With due respect trust and humanity, i appeal to you to exercise a little patience and read through my letter i feel quite safe dealing with you in this important business having gone through your remarkable profile, honestly i am writing this email to you with pains, tears and sorrow from my heart, i will really like to have a good relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you, i decided to contact you due to the urgency of my situation, My name is Lucy Justin Yak, 25yrs old female  from Southern Sudan in Africa.

My father Dr. Justin Yak Arop was the former Minister for SPLA Affairs and Special Adviser to President Salva Kiir of South Sudan for Decentralization. My father Dr. Justin Yak, my mother including other top Military officers and top government officials where on board when the plane crashed on Friday May 02, 2008. You can read more about the crash through the below site:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/7380412.stm

some months after the burial of my father, my uncle conspired with my step mother and sold my father's properties to a Chinese Expatriate.  On a faithful morning I opened my father's briefcase and found out document which my beloved late father used and deposit money in a Bank in Burkina Faso , with my name as the next of kin. I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money so that I can start a better life and take care of myself. The Branch manager of the Bank whom I met in person told me that my present status does not permit me by the local law to clear money or make a transfer of money into an account, he advice me to provide a trustee who will help me and invest the money or I should wait till when I will get married it demand by their Authority.

I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray  my trust. But rather take me as your own blood sister. Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well, I will say that my mind convinced me that you are the true person to help me. More so, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my uncle has threatened to assassinate me. The amount is $5.8 Million and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso . You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country.

However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies.  It is my intention to compensate you with 10% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment. As soon as I receive your interest in helping me, I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. Please do keep this only to your self. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am afraid of my wicked uncle who has threatened to kill me. 

Sincerely yours,
Lucy Justin Yak.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

1,000.000.00GBP has been awarded to you.
From:  MLOT (mlot89@xcelco.on.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 10 :27: 43 PM 
To:  info@winning.com 

Submit Name:Address:Age:Sex:Occupation:Tel and country.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Cher ami,
From:  TRAORE (tra.aziz@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 10:17:16 PM 
To:   

Cher ami,

Je suis le directeur du bureau d'change a la BOA  Burkina, Je m'appelle Mr. TRAORE ABDOUL AZIZ .Dans mon dpartement, il a t dcouvert une importante somme d'argent qui appartenait a un de nos clients qui mourut lors dans un crash davion.

Il Disposait avant sa mort dun compte ici  La BOA Burkina,un compte bien approvisionner dune somme de 20,900.000. (Vingt millions neuf cent mille Euro).

Depuis lors, personne ne s'est prsent pour rclamer cette somme qui se trouve dans notre banque. Et pourtant, les rglements bancaires stipulent que, si une telle somme reste sans revendication aprs une priode de 7 ans, la totalit du compte doit tre vire dans le compte du trsor publique comme bien non rclam, cest ce genre de fortune qui profite aux Directeurs des banques et a certains hauts cadres des gouvernements si le compte reste non rclam.

C'est afin d'viter que ce fond profite au gouvernement burkinab qui travaille trs mal qui pille l'argent du peuple et l'envoi dans les paradis fiscaux en Europe et ailleurs j'ai donc dcid de chercher un partenaire tranger qui peut m'aider  faire transfrer cette somme dans son compte bancaire.

Ceci dit,vous devrez vous prsenter au niveau de la banque comme hritier du dfunt afin de devenir bnficiaire de ce compte .Le choix d'un tranger pour jouer ce rle relve du fait qu'un burkinab ne peut pas se prsenter comme hritier de notre dfunt client.

Vous aurez les 40% du partage et moi 55% et les 5% seront consacrs aux dpenses survenues lors du transfert je vous explique les 5% seront partag entre nous selon les dpenses que chacun aura fait lors de la procdure de transfert.
Une fois les fonds transfrs je viendrais sur place chez vous en vue du partage, conformment aux pourcentages indiqus ci dessus. Ainsi vous devez me donner vos coordonns et un scanne de votre pice didentit ou passeport, ce qui me permettra de mieux vous connatre et de vous envoyer le texte dapplication (demande de transfert).
Je vous rassure que cette opration est 100% sans risque et que vous ne devrez mettre en vous aucun atome de crainte.
Je vous prie de croire en l'assurance de ma disponibilit.Veuillez me recontacter pour plus de dtails

Merci.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE MY DEAR I NEED YOUR HEIP THIS IS MY FULL LIFE STORY WITH LOVE AND TRUST.
From:  mary kipkalya (mary_kipkalya@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 10:17:01 PM 
To:   

Hello My Dearest,
  I am writing this mail to you with tears and sorrow from my heart.With due respect trust and humanity, i appeal to you to exercise a little patience and read through my letter i feel quite safe dealing with you in this important business having gone through your remarkable profile, honestly i am writing this email to you with pains, tears and sorrow from my heart, i will really like to have a good relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you, i decided to contact you due to the urgency of my situation,My name is Miss. Mary Kipkalya Kones, 25yrs old female and I held from Kenya  Africa. My father was the former Kenyan road Minister. He and Assistant Minister of Home Affairs Lorna Laboso had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Kericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya. The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10th, June,2008. You can read more about the crash t hrough the below

site:http:// edition.cnn. com/2008/ WORLD/africa/ 06/10/kenya. crash/index. html

After the burial of my father, my stepmother and uncle conspired and sold my father's property to an italian Expertrate which the shared the money among themselves and live nothing for me. One faithful morning, I opened my father's briefcase and found out the documents which he have deposited huge amount of money in one bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin. I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money for a better life so that I can take care of myself and start a new life, on my arrival, the Bank Director whom I met in person told me that my father's instuction to the bank is that the money would only be release to me when I am married or present a trustee who will help me and invest the money overseas. I am in search of an honest and reliable person who will help me and stand as my trustee so that I will present him to the Bank for transfer of the mo ney to his bank account overseas. I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray my trust. But rather take me as your own sister.

Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well I will say that my mind convinc ed me that you may be the true person to help me. Moreso, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my stepmother have threaten to assinate me. The amount is( $8.5 USD )Million United State Dollars, and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso on my arrival, You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country. However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies. It is my intention to compensate you with 40% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment.

As soon as I receive your positive respo nse showing your interest I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. Awaiting your urgent and positive response. Please do keep this only to your self for now untill the bank will transfer the fund. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am affraid of my weaked stepmother who has threatened to kill me and have the money alone ,I thank God Today that am out from my country (KENYA) but now In (Burkina Faso) where my father deposited these money with my name as the next of Kin.I have the documents for the claims.

Yours Sincerely,
Mary Kipkalya Kones.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You won 850,000.00 GBP
From:  INFO@GOOGLE (ssantoro@rio.rj.gov.br)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 10 :10: 16 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

 Contact our claims Agent for your winning details,You won 850,000.00 GBPin Google promotion.Email:grahamsbenfield123@live.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Reply To Office Email: mrs.smith_irnl@w.cn
From:  tondiekstra@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 9:38:39 PM 
To:   

You've earned 1,350,000 Pounds.Necessary information:name,age,country mrs.smith_irnl@w.cn

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY CONFIDENTIAL PLEASE
From:  Dr Frank Saidu (drfrank_saidu2009@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 9:24:59 PM 
To:   




 Dear friend,


I know that this letter may come to you as a surprise, I got your  contact address from the computerized search. My name is  Dr Frank  Saidu. I am the Bill and Exchange (assistant) Manager of Africa Development Bank(ADB) Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso.

In my department I discovered an abandoned sum of ten million four  hundred thousand United State of American dollars (10.4 MILLION USA DOLLARS ) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer Mr Kurt Kuhle from Alexandra Egypt who died along with his family in  Siber airline that crashed into sea at Isreal on 4th October 2002.

Since I got information about his death I have been expecting his next  of kin to come over and claim his money because we can not release it  unless somebody applies for it as the next of kin or relation to the  deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines, but unfortunately we  learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside  with him in the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim.

It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this  business proposal to you and release the money to you as next of kin  or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement  since nobody is coming for it and I don't want the money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill.

Am contacting you because our deceased customer is a foreigner and a  Burkinabe can not stand as a next of kin to foreigner customer.

The banking guidelines stipulate that the fund should be transferred into the bank treasury after 8 years if nobody is coming for the claim.

I have agreed that 33% of this money will be for you as foreign partner in respect to the provision of your account for the transfer,  2% will be set aside for expenses that might occurred during the  business and 65% would be for me, after which I shall visit your country for disbursement according to the percentagesindicated.

Please I would like you to keep this transaction confidential and as a top secret as you may wish to know that I am a bank official..

Yours sincerely,
Dr Frank Saidu.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dearest beloved friend.
From:  mrs regina robert (reginarobert30@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 8:48:26 AM 
To:   



Dearest beloved friend.

I know that this letter may be a very big surprise to you, I got your contact address from the internet when i was searching for a trustworthy person.

I am Mrs. Regina Robert I am 58 years old, I am suffering from a long time cancer of the breast which also affected my brain. From all indication my condition is really deteriorating, and my doctors have courageously advised me that I may not live beyond the next two months, this is because the cancer stage has reached a critical stage. I was brought up in a motherless baby's home, and was married to my late husband for twenty years without a child. My husband and I are true Christians, but quite unfortunately, he died in a fatal motor accident on his way to the neighbouring country for a Charity donation, since we do not have a child of our own.

Since his death I decided not to re-marry, I sold all my inherited belongings and deposited all the sum of $3.2million dollars with a Bank in Ouagadougou - Burkina Faso, West Africa where we spend our life together
Presently, this money is still in their custody, and the management just wrote me as the Legitimate beneficiary to come forward to receive the money after keeping it for so long or rather issue a letter of authorization to somebody to receive it on my behalf since I can not come over as a result of my illness, or they get it confiscated. Presently, I'm with my laptop in a hospital where I have been undergoing treatment. I have since lost my ability to talk and my doctors have told me that I have only a few months to live.

It is my last wish to see that this money is invested in any organisation of your choice and distributed each year among the charity organization, the poor and the motherless baby's home where I come from. I want your good humanitarian, to also use this money to fund churches, orphanages and widows around. I must let you know that this was a very hard decision, but I had to take a bold step towards this issue because I have no further option. I hope you will help see my last wishes come true.

As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the Bank. I will also issue you a letter of authority which will prove that you are the new beneficiary of my funds, and the documents concerning the deposit. Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I stated herein. Hope to hear from you Soonest. I am waiting your response.

Yours in Christ,
Mrs. Regina Robert

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Yahoo! Corporation Have Awarded You The Sum Of 5,000,000.00 GBP!!!
From:  Yahoo! Financial Promotions (sanson@noos.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 11:12:04 AM 
To:   

YAHOO! FINANCIAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE AWARD DEPT.REF:YAHOO7/315116127/27BATCH:15/623/UK. Dear Esteemed Winner, This is to formally inform you that the Yahoo! Corporation have awarded you the sum of 5,000,000.00 Great Britain Pounds in the 2010 Yahoo! Financial Promotions which was officially organised by Yahoo! Corporation to thank Numerous Users and Non-Users of Yahoo! Mail for the financial benefits the Yahoo! Corporation have received as a result of their Patronage and immense contribution to its financial success in the 2009 Financial Year. Do please note that your e-mail address attached to Ticket Number:883734657492-5319 with Serial Number:7263-267, Batch Number:8254297137,lottery Ref Number:7336065782 and drew Lucky Numbers 14-22-28-37-40-44 which consequently won you the Cash Prize in the 1st Category, You have therefore been approved for a lump sum pay out of 5,000,000.00 (i.e. Five Million United Kingdom Pounds). Please note that this Promotional Programmes tagged "Thanks To Have Contributed To Our Financial Success" was sponsored and organized by the Yahoo! Corporation in view of the Financial benefits Yahoo! Corporation have received from its numerous customers either through adverts, hosting and personal emails. This lottery is the first of its kind to be organised by Yahoo! Corporation and this is the companys major milestone to embrace on-line services. Microsoft officials noted that Yahoo! Corporation, which has about 75% worldwide market share in the on-line web industry and that the on-line advertising industry - which today stands at more than $40 billion - is forecast to reach $80 billion in the next three years. This Lottery is approved and licensed by the International Association of Gaming Regulators (IAGR). In view of this, your Five Million United Kingdom Pounds (5,000,000.00) would be released to you by the claims Departmental Office here in UK. For processing and remittance of your winnings you are advised to immediately contact your assigned Remittance Director on his email addresses provided below; Contact Staff:Sir. Freeman WallaceREMITTANCE DIRECTORYahoo! Financial Promotions#44 Moorfields London EC2Y 9AL UNITED KINGDOM. Email: sirfreemanwallace66@live.co.uksirfre...live.co.ukTelephone: +447024031840 For Further Enquiry, Do Contact our award confirmation Department: confirmation2010@live.co.uk ======================================APPLICATION FOR PRIZE CLAIM(Your E-mail Sign-up Profile)======================================FULL NAMES............................CONTACT ADDRESS......................COUNTRY..............  .................SEX:.............................  ....AGE....................................MARITAL STATUS........................OCCUPATION..........  ...................NATIONALITY....................  ......TELEPHONE NUMBER. ...................HAVE YOU AN INTERNATIONAL PASSPORT OR VALID I.D(Proof Of Identity):BATCH NUMBER. ........................REFERENCE NUMBER...................HAVE YOU AN ALTERNATIVE E-MAIL ADDRESS: Your Filled Application Form should be immediately submitted to your assigned Remittance Director via his E-mail Address. Congratulations From All Members of Staff, and Thanks To Have Contributed To Our Financial Success!!! Your Sincerely,Mrs.Constance B.Sanson.Notification OfficerYahoo! Financial Promotions.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CITOYENNETE IMMIGRATION CANADA Rf : 135/GCI/DRH508-CIC-2010.
From:  Annonce Du jour (annonce_du_jours@orange.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 1:45:47 PM 
To:   

CITOYENNETE IMMIGRATION CANADA

DIRECTION G&Eacute;N&Eacute;RALE CIC, 5450, Cte Des Neiges, suite 402
Montral (Qubec), Canada H2Z 1A4
Tel: +1 514-289-2211:Fax : 925-225-3000
Tel:+229 98 08 46 32
PDG:THIERRY VANDAL /CANADA

De la lutte contre le Chmage et la pauvret dans le monde, le personnel du service Citoyennet Immigration Canada (CIC) en Collaboration avec les grandes entreprises Canadiennes et son ministre des affaires trangre vous informez sur ordre de la direction charg du droit de l?information sur Internet  INFO WEB PLUS  de son ventuel recrutement de personnels pouvant travaillez dans tous les secteurs techniques et professionnels de sa socit au Canada. Veillez donc prendre connaissance des conditions de postulations  partir de l'information sur emploi si dans ce message et envoyer si vous tes intress par cet offre, votre CV et 2 photo d'identit  l'adresse de la direction qui est la suivante: immigration_cic_agence_canada@yahoo.fr ou cic_representant_canada@ymail.com pour avoir le formulaire  remplir.
Vous recevez ce message d'information sur l?offre d?emploi par l?accord du droit  l?information certifi par la direction charg des informations sur le net : Site web: www.cic.gc.ca
Merci donc de ne pas y rpondre si vous ne vous sentiez pas concern.

NB: VEUILLEZ NOUS FAIRE PARVENIR DANS LES MEILLEURS DELAIS VOS DEMANDES SOUS LA REFERENCE
Rf : 135/GCI/DRH508-CIC-2010.http://webmail1g.orange.fr/webmail/fr_FR/write.htmlg

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE MY DEAR I NEED YOUR HELP.
From:  Diana Batista (dianabatista25@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 3:18:59 PM 
To:   

My Dearest, 

  I am writing this mail to you Witt due respect trust and humanity, i appeal to you to exercise a little patience and read through my letter i feel quite safe dealing with you in this important business , honestly i am writing this email to you with pains, tears and sorrow from my heart, i will really like to have a gond relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you, i decided to contact you due to the urgency of my situation, 

My name is Miss Diana Batista Tagme Na Waie a 25 years old female from the Republic of Guinea Bissau, the daughter of Late General Batista Tagme Na Waie. My late father was the chief of staff of the army of Guinea-Bissau. On March 1, 2009, My late father was killed in a bomb attack when the military's headquarters were attacked. What led to the cold blood killing is still unclear but I know that my father life was the target. You can read more about my father in the bbc link below. http://www.timesonline.co.uk/ tol/news/world/africa/ article5829228.ece

I am constrained to contact you because of the maltreatment which I am receiving from my step mother. She planned to take away all my late father's treasury and properties from me since the unexpected death of my beloved Father. Meanwhile I wanted to travel away but she hide away my international passport and other valuable documents. Luckily she did not discover where I kept my father's File which contained important documents. Now I am presently staying in the refugee camp Mission here in Burkina Faso. I am seeking for long term relationship and investment assistance. My Father of blessed memory deposited the sum of US$ 9.4 USD Million in one bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin. 

I had contacted the Bank to clear the deposit but the Branch Manager told me that being a refugee, my status and according to the law does not authorize me to carry out the operation and again according to the instruction my late Father pass to them that i most present a foreign partner who will stand on my behalf as a trustee. However, he advised me to provide a trustee who will stand on my behalf. 

Therefore, I decide to seek for your help in transferring the money into your bank account while I will relocate to your country and settle down with you and complete my studies while you will help me and invest the fund. As you indicated your interest to help me I will give you the account number and the contact of the bank where my late beloved father deposited the money with my name as the next of kin. It is my intention to compensate you with 40% of the total money for your assistance and the balance shall be my investment in any profitable venture which you will recommend to me as have no any idea about foreign investment. Please all communications should be through this email address only for confidential purposes. 

Thanking you a lot in anticipation of your quick response. I will give you details in my next mail after receiving your acceptance mail to help me. 

Yours sincerely, 
Diana Batista Tagme.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY CONFIDENTIAL PLEASE‏
From:  Dr Frank Saidu (drfrank_saidu2009@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 9:24:36 PM 
To:   




 Dear friend,


I know that this letter may come to you as a surprise, I got your  contact address from the computerized search. My name is  Dr Frank  Saidu. I am the Bill and Exchange (assistant) Manager of Africa Development Bank(ADB) Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso.

In my department I discovered an abandoned sum of ten million four  hundred thousand United State of American dollars (10.4 MILLION USA DOLLARS ) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer Mr Kurt Kuhle from Alexandra Egypt who died along with his family in  Siber airline that crashed into sea at Isreal on 4th October 2002.

Since I got information about his death I have been expecting his next  of kin to come over and claim his money because we can not release it  unless somebody applies for it as the next of kin or relation to the  deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines, but unfortunately we  learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside  with him in the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim.

It is therefore upon this discovery that I decided to make this  business proposal to you and release the money to you as next of kin  or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement  since nobody is coming for it and I don't want the money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill.

Am contacting you because our deceased customer is a foreigner and a  Burkinabe can not stand as a next of kin to foreigner customer.

The banking guidelines stipulate that the fund should be transferred into the bank treasury after 8 years if nobody is coming for the claim.

I have agreed that 33% of this money will be for you as foreign partner in respect to the provision of your account for the transfer,  2% will be set aside for expenses that might occurred during the  business and 65% would be for me, after which I shall visit your country for disbursement according to the percentagesindicated.

Please I would like you to keep this transaction confidential and as a top secret as you may wish to know that I am a bank official..

Yours sincerely,
Dr Frank Saidu.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PETRONAS REDEMPTION CENTER‏
From:  PETROLIAM NASIONAL BERHAD (winners@petronas.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 8:09:30 PM 
To:   

Petroliam Nasional Berhad(PETRONAS).Tower 1Petronas Twin TowersKuala Lumpur City Centre(KLCC)50088 Kuala LumpurMalaysia  PETRONAS a Leading Oil and Gas Multinational Of Choice proudly announces to youas one of her 25 lucky winners worldwide in it's Secured Online Promotion.  You are therefore entitled to a Total payout of TWO MILLION FIVE HUNDREDTHOUSAND UNITED STATE DOLLARS ($2,500,000.00USD) in cash in this category.  This Promotion was held at the Prestigious Petronas Twin Towers(Currently theTallest Building in Malaysia) Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia through a secured automatedpowered ballot where over 50,000 email addresses from all over the world werebeing collected for the draw. The purpose for this Promotion is an avenue toappreciate all customers who have patronized us over the years both fromMalaysia and worldwide as a whole, the promotion is also geared at bringingPETRONAS close to the world for advertising its exquisite brands of products.  The following are your winning Informations to be kept confidential, your claimsagent is the only authorised person you are required to disclose theseinformations to for processing: TICKET NUMBER ------------------60876KS652M,WINNING NUMBERS ------------------ 85083457RAFFLE DRAW NUMBERS ------------------1982-02SECURITY NUMBER ------------------------- 0202.REFERENCE NUMBER----------------- PET/43824394763/08  You being Authorised/Mandated by this notification which takes immediate effectto get in touch with your claims officer whom your entitlement has been draftedto for onward assistance and disbursement with the following informations YOUR FULL NAME:CONTACT ADDRESS:PHONE NO:OCCUPATION:YOUR WINNING EMAIL:NAME OF YOUR NEXT OF KIN: ==================================================  ==================================================  ==============PRIZE RELEASE DEPARTMENTPetroliam Nasional Berhad(PETRONAS)Tower 1Petronas Twin TowersKuala Lumpur City Centre50088 Kuala LumpurMalaysiaEMAIL: pjpeterjeffrey@yahoo.com.hkMR. PETER JEFFERY.==========================================  ==================================================  ======================  All the Members and Staff Of PETRONAS congratulates you for being a winner ofits promotion as we hope that you would take the time to Patronize us in thenear future to have a taste of our Exquisite brands of products. Yours Truly,Mrs.Omo Fausty.Online coordinator,PETRONAS SECURED ONLINE PROMOTION,Sweepstakes International Program.Open 7 days 8am-11pm.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulations Lucky Winner‏
From:  w.j.tuytel@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 3:57:49 PM 
To:   

You have been chosen by Irish Lotto as one of the Winners of 1,350,000.00.Pounds send the following: Name,Age,Sex,Country.(Contact Barrister William F. Pepper Office Email: barr_william@hotmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
PLEASE MY DEAR I NEED YOUR HELP.‏
From:  Diana Batista (dianabatista25@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 3:18:59 PM 
To:   

My Dearest, 

  I am writing this mail to you Witt due respect trust and humanity, i appeal to you to exercise a little patience and read through my letter i feel quite safe dealing with you in this important business , honestly i am writing this email to you with pains, tears and sorrow from my heart, i will really like to have a gond relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you, i decided to contact you due to the urgency of my situation, 

My name is Miss Diana Batista Tagme Na Waie a 25 years old female from the Republic of Guinea Bissau, the daughter of Late General Batista Tagme Na Waie. My late father was the chief of staff of the army of Guinea-Bissau. On March 1, 2009, My late father was killed in a bomb attack when the military's headquarters were attacked. What led to the cold blood killing is still unclear but I know that my father life was the target. You can read more about my father in the bbc link below. http://www.timesonline.co.uk/ tol/news/world/africa/ article5829228.ece

I am constrained to contact you because of the maltreatment which I am receiving from my step mother. She planned to take away all my late father's treasury and properties from me since the unexpected death of my beloved Father. Meanwhile I wanted to travel away but she hide away my international passport and other valuable documents. Luckily she did not discover where I kept my father's File which contained important documents. Now I am presently staying in the refugee camp Mission here in Burkina Faso. I am seeking for long term relationship and investment assistance. My Father of blessed memory deposited the sum of US$ 9.4 USD Million in one bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin. 

I had contacted the Bank to clear the deposit but the Branch Manager told me that being a refugee, my status and according to the law does not authorize me to carry out the operation and again according to the instruction my late Father pass to them that i most present a foreign partner who will stand on my behalf as a trustee. However, he advised me to provide a trustee who will stand on my behalf. 

Therefore, I decide to seek for your help in transferring the money into your bank account while I will relocate to your country and settle down with you and complete my studies while you will help me and invest the fund. As you indicated your interest to help me I will give you the account number and the contact of the bank where my late beloved father deposited the money with my name as the next of kin. It is my intention to compensate you with 40% of the total money for your assistance and the balance shall be my investment in any profitable venture which you will recommend to me as have no any idea about foreign investment. Please all communications should be through this email address only for confidential purposes. 

Thanking you a lot in anticipation of your quick response. I will give you details in my next mail after receiving your acceptance mail to help me. 

Yours sincerely, 
Diana Batista Tagme.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
PLEASE URGENT REPLY NEEDED.‏
From:  Mr.Idrissa Gabriel (idrissa2009@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 11:13:09 AM 
To:   

FROM: MR.IDRISSA GABRIEL 
AUDITING / ACCOUNTING DIRECTOR 
INTERNATIONAL AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (A.D.B) 
BURKINA-FASO WEST AFRICA. 

My dear I am contacting you in regards to a business transfer of a huge sum of money from a deceased account. Though I know that a transaction of this magnitude will make anyone apprehensive and worried, but I am assuring you that all will be well at the end of the day. I decided to contact you due to the urgency of this transaction. 
PROPOSITION; I discovered an abandant sum of $11.5M(Eleven Million Five Hundred thousand United states Dollars) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customers who died along with his entire family. 

Since his death, none of his next-of-kin or relations has come forward to lay claims to this money as the heir. I cannot release the fund from his account unless someone applies for claim as the next-of-kin to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines. Upon 
this discovery, I now seek your permission to have you stand as a next of kin to the deceased as all documentations will be carefully worked out by me for the funds $11.5M(Eleven Million Five Hundred thousand United states Dollars) to be released in your favour as the beneficiary's next of kin.It may interest you to note that I have secured from the probate an order of madamus to locate any of deceased beneficiaries. 
Please acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by 

furnishing me with the following; 
1. Your Full Names and Address. 
2. Direct Telephone and Fax numbers. 

These requirements will enable me file a letter of claim to the appropriate departments for necessary approvals in your favour before the transfer can be made. I shall be compensating you with $4.6 Million Dollars on final conclusion of this project, while the rest $6.9Million shall be for me. Your share stays with you while the rest shall be for me for investment purposes in your country. 

If this proposal is acceptable by you, do not take undue advantage of the trust I have bestowed in you, I await your urgent email. 
Regards, 

Your;s faithfully, 
private email: idrissagabriel@voila.fr
MR.IDRISSA GABRIEL

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

OFFICE OF THE HONORABLE MINISTER OF FINANCE‏
From:  DR MUSTAPHA AKEE BANKER (mustapha.akee@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 4:03:53 AM 
To:   


OFFICE OF THE HONORABLE MINISTER OF FINANCE(FMF) ATM SWIFT CARD PAYMENT CENTRE/INTERNATIONAL REMITTANCE DEPT.BANK OF AFRICA (BOA)

Our ref: ATM/13470/IRD

Attention: Client

SUBJECT: NEW SWIFT CARD PAYMENT OF YOUR CONTRACT/INHERITANCE FUNDS.

This is to officially inform you that we have verified your contract/inheritance payment file and discovered that the reason why you have not been able to receive your contract/inheritance payment after fulfilling all stipulated obligations and documentations is because you have been dealing with impostors and none staff of the BOA and Courier. To this end,all your efforts to secure the release of your fund failed. We therefore wish to advise that continuing with such illegal acts to claim your contract/inheritance funds will further frustrate and stop your payment claim.

We have received the express mandate and instructions of the President, west africa Burkina Faso: President Blaise Compare GCFR together with the EFCC Burkina Faso, the Interpol and the FBI to commence the immediate release of your funds through our swift card payment center. Based on the President’s of Burkina Faso Blaise Compare directive, we have concluded arrangements for the release of your payment. The payment will be concluded through our card center which will send to you an ATM CARD that you will use to withdraw your contract/inheritance funds in any ATM MACHINE CENTRE in the world with a maximum of 10.500 US daily.

However, Note that this method of payment will be granted if it is acceptable to you for the release of your contract/inheritance entitlement. In View of this, you are advised to contact the Director (BOA, IRD, and ATM) 

DR.AZAN MOHAMED for further information with the following contact details;

Email: dralhajiazanmohamed@ymail.com

You are required to provide the following information:

1. Your full name.
2. Phone and fax number.
3. Address were you want the ATM Card to be sent. (P.O Box not acceptable)
4. Your age and current occupation
5. Attach copy of your identification.

The ATM CARD PAYMENT CENTER has been mandated to issue out ( 20 Million United State Dollars ) only as part payment of your contract/inheritance entitlement for the 2010 fiscal year.

TAKE NOTICE: That you are warned to stop further communications with any other person(s) or office(s) different from the staff of the ATM Card payment center or DR.AZAN MOHAMED to avoid delays in receiving your contract/inheritance payment claims. This measure is intended to stop the impostors you have erroneously been dealing with. You are to adhere strictly to our code of conduct, which is (ATM-13470) which you will have to indicate when contacting the card center or DR.AZAN MOHAMED , by using it as your subject.

Finally, for further discussions, you are advised to call or email the Director BOA, IRD, ATM, DR.AZAN MOHAMED on:

Email: dralhajiazanmohamed@ymail.com

As soon as you receive this message for further update.

Regards,

Mr. General Director (Hon.)

Secretary(Swift Card Payment Center)
ATM ENABLES YOU TO MAKE WITHDRAWALS WORLD WIDE. MAKE A WISE CHOICE OF TRANSFER, POTABLE AND ECONOMICAL.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM MORRIS BUBAA AND SICK MOTHER‏
From:  m_bubaa1@cantv.net (m_bubaa1@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 6:01:14 AM 
To:  m_bubaa1@cantv.net 

FROM MORRIS BUBAA AND SICK MOTHER ABIDJAN COTE D`IVOIRE TELE 0022508572443  DEAR,  MY NAME IS MORRIS BUBAA . NATIONALITY SIERRA LEONE. IAM 23 YEARS OLD, A STUDENT.I LOST MY FATHER YEARS BACK. HE DIED DRURING THE POLITICAL CRISISIN MY COUNTRY. MY LATE FATHER WAS ONE OF THE DIRECTORS UNDER TIJAN KABBAHGOVERNMENT.  MY MOTHER IS AGED SHE IS 51 YEARS OLD A SICK WOMAN. WE ARE LIVING IN COTED'IVOIRE SINCE PAST SIX MONTH. IT IS MY DESIRE TO WRITE FROM MY HEARTHOPING THAT YOU WILL NOT BETRAY US. MY FATHER DIVERTED SOME HUGE OF MONEYWHICH HE DEPOSITED IN FAVOUR OF HIS FORIEGN PARTNER WITH A BANK IN THISCOUNTRY WHEN HE WAS ALIFE, IN FACT IN A BRIFE I INTRODUTION.  ALL THE INFORMATION WILL BE GIVEN TO YOU WHEN I HEAR FROM YOU. THIS MONEYTOTALING US$ 25,000,000.00 (TWENTY FIVE MILLION UNITED STATES DOLLAR NOW WEARE SEEKING FOR A TRUSTED PERSON WHO WILL RECEIVE THIS MONEY INTO HIS/HERACCOUNT FOR ONWARD INVESTMENT. OWEVER, WHAT WE NEEDED FROM YOU IS YOUR GOODASSISTANCE IN HELPING US TRANSFERRING THE SUM TO YOUR ACCOUNT SINCE WE AREINEXPERENCED IN THE WORLD OF BUSINESS, THAT'S THE REASON WHY WE ARE ASKINGFOR YOUR SUPPORT.  A DOCUMENT CONCERNING THE DEPOSIT MAY BE GIVEN TO YOU FOR YOUR VERIFICATION. WE REALLY NEED TO MOVE THE FUND OUT OF THIS COUNTRY TO YOURCOUNTRY. I AND MY MOTHER HAVE DECIEDED TO GIVE YOU 10% OF THE TOTAL SUM FORYOUR KIND ASSISTANCE. THE WORLD IS FULL OF BAD PEOPLE PLEASE CAN YOU PROVEYOUR GENUITY TO US FOR US TO HAVE YOU AS A PARTNER.  SORRY I AM NOT SAYING YOU ARE BAD PERSON BUT CONSIDER THAT THIS IS MONEYAND HOW THE MONEY WAS GOTTEN. IT IS INHERITACE AND LAST HOPE. SHOW YOURINTEREST AND WE PROCEED ON THE NEXT STEP OF ACTION. COTE D`IVOIRE IS NOLONGER CONDUSIVE FOR US TO STAY. WE LOOK FORWARD FOR YOUR URGENT REPLY.YOUCAN CALL US AT +22508572443 MY BEST REGARDS. MORRIS BUBAA AND MOTHER

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM MORRIS BUBAA AND SICK MOTHER‏
From:  m_bubaa1@cantv.net (m_bubaa1@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 6:01:14 AM 
To:  m_bubaa1@cantv.net 

FROM MORRIS BUBAA AND SICK MOTHER ABIDJAN COTE D`IVOIRE TELE 0022508572443  DEAR,  MY NAME IS MORRIS BUBAA . NATIONALITY SIERRA LEONE. IAM 23 YEARS OLD, A STUDENT.I LOST MY FATHER YEARS BACK. HE DIED DRURING THE POLITICAL CRISISIN MY COUNTRY. MY LATE FATHER WAS ONE OF THE DIRECTORS UNDER TIJAN KABBAHGOVERNMENT.  MY MOTHER IS AGED SHE IS 51 YEARS OLD A SICK WOMAN. WE ARE LIVING IN COTED'IVOIRE SINCE PAST SIX MONTH. IT IS MY DESIRE TO WRITE FROM MY HEARTHOPING THAT YOU WILL NOT BETRAY US. MY FATHER DIVERTED SOME HUGE OF MONEYWHICH HE DEPOSITED IN FAVOUR OF HIS FORIEGN PARTNER WITH A BANK IN THISCOUNTRY WHEN HE WAS ALIFE, IN FACT IN A BRIFE I INTRODUTION.  ALL THE INFORMATION WILL BE GIVEN TO YOU WHEN I HEAR FROM YOU. THIS MONEYTOTALING US$ 25,000,000.00 (TWENTY FIVE MILLION UNITED STATES DOLLAR NOW WEARE SEEKING FOR A TRUSTED PERSON WHO WILL RECEIVE THIS MONEY INTO HIS/HERACCOUNT FOR ONWARD INVESTMENT. OWEVER, WHAT WE NEEDED FROM YOU IS YOUR GOODASSISTANCE IN HELPING US TRANSFERRING THE SUM TO YOUR ACCOUNT SINCE WE AREINEXPERENCED IN THE WORLD OF BUSINESS, THAT'S THE REASON WHY WE ARE ASKINGFOR YOUR SUPPORT.  A DOCUMENT CONCERNING THE DEPOSIT MAY BE GIVEN TO YOU FOR YOUR VERIFICATION. WE REALLY NEED TO MOVE THE FUND OUT OF THIS COUNTRY TO YOURCOUNTRY. I AND MY MOTHER HAVE DECIEDED TO GIVE YOU 10% OF THE TOTAL SUM FORYOUR KIND ASSISTANCE. THE WORLD IS FULL OF BAD PEOPLE PLEASE CAN YOU PROVEYOUR GENUITY TO US FOR US TO HAVE YOU AS A PARTNER.  SORRY I AM NOT SAYING YOU ARE BAD PERSON BUT CONSIDER THAT THIS IS MONEYAND HOW THE MONEY WAS GOTTEN. IT IS INHERITACE AND LAST HOPE. SHOW YOURINTEREST AND WE PROCEED ON THE NEXT STEP OF ACTION. COTE D`IVOIRE IS NOLONGER CONDUSIVE FOR US TO STAY. WE LOOK FORWARD FOR YOUR URGENT REPLY.YOUCAN CALL US AT +22508572443 MY BEST REGARDS. MORRIS BUBAA AND MOTHER

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

A SPECIAL INVITATION TO THE 2010 WORLD CUP OPENING CEREMONY‏
From:  ONLINE LOTTERY (gh556008@btconnect.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 8:44:18 PM 
To:   

We are happy to inform you that you have won a prize money of Three Million United States Dollars (US$3,000,000) for the month of June 2010 Lottery Win promotion which is organized by ONLINE LOTTERY every month. ONLINE LOTTERY, collects all the mail identity of the people online and among the millions that log on to the internet we only select five people every Month as our winners through electronic balloting System without the winner applying, we are congratulating you for having been one of the people selected. PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM You are to contact your Claims Agent on or before your date of Claim, Winners Shall be paid in accordance with his/her Settlement Center. ONLINE LOTTERY Prize must be claimed no later than 7 days from date of Draw Notification after the Draw date in which Prize has won. Any prize not claimed within this period will be forfeited. These are your identificationNumbers.......................Batch number.....................JHB/1/08 09102Lotto number.......................JHBLW35447Winning number...................JHB/SA09788These numbers are your winning identification numbers, that you will send it toyour claims agent, MR. JOHN DODAAemail address - johndodaa@gala.net for identification and further instructions. You are therefore advise to send the following information to the Claims Agent to facilitate them and process the transfer of your fund. 1.Full name2.Contact Address3.Telephone Number4.Marital Status5.Occupation6.Date of Birth7.Nationality Congratulations!! Once more. Yours Faithfully, ONLINE LOTTERY INC.,

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Irish 2010 Grant Winner‏
From:  U.KPROMO (agentcustom15@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 3:54:58 PM 
To:  hytham62@hotmail.com 

Ł1,000,000 Pounds has been awarded to you in the U.KPROMO. send your details as follows:Names//////////Tel//////////Age//////////Address//////////Occupation//////////Country//////////Email:agentcustom15@yahoo.com  Agent Name: Mrs.Reginald Wicker Tel:+44 704 -570-32560

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

OUR REF: UBAPLC/FGN/NNPC/27781/2010‏
From:  MR. TONY ELUMELU (info@audio-development.gr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 1:57:12 PM 
To:   

UNITED BANK FOR AFRICA PLC
HEAD OFFICE: UBAHOUSE
37 MARINA, LAGOS-NIGERIA.
TEL: 234-703-548-7781
Email: tonye_ubaplc1@sify.com

OUR REF: UBAPLC/FGN/NNPC/27781/2010

PAYMENT APPROVAL / REMITTANCE NOTICE

Dear Sir,

We are obliged to inform you that following the announcement of 2010 budget, we have  received a Remittance Order from Federal Government of  Nigeria instructing us to contact you for the remittance of your Contract / Inheritance/Winning Payment of Thirty Million United States Dollars Only (US$30,000,000.00) into your account as all arrangement and Machineries has been put in place.

Subsequently, Federal Republic of Nigeria (FRN) Remittance Order Number is FRN/IR-UBA/CIWP/X234-10 was issued to this bank directing us to remit  your fund immediately because we have been given the full Authorization to handle and effect the transfer of all Foreign Contract/Inheritance/Winning Payment to the beneficiary’s Nominated Bank Account with immediate effect.

However, we are handling this transfer with extreme and vivid carefulness in other to avoid any wrongful transfer, based on that we cannot remit this funds immediately without first contacting you to find out the following security oriented information vis:

Your Name & Address, Phone/Fax No, your Bank Name, Address, Account No, Swift Code & Routing No., Occupation, Age and copy of your International Passport or Driver's Licence. 

The moment this information is received, we will programmed it into our system and as soon as that is done, we will immediately wire your contract / inheritance funds swiftly  to your bank account and all the transfer confirmation details will be forwarded to you for your easy confirmation with your bank.

Please you are advised to comply with these directives immediately so as to enable us include your file in our payment master list (PML) which has been approved for immediate / final remittance.

Waiting for your urgent response and call me immediate on my telephone number 234-703-548-7781 for more discussion.

Regards and God bless you.

Mr. Tony Elumelu
Group Managing Director
United Bank For Africa Plc

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Kindly view the attached award winning promotion'''‏
From:  Tracy Dominic (tdominic2@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Sunday, June 06, 2010 11 :20: 25 PM 
To:  tdominic1@hotmail.com 
  1 attachment 
 Yahoo and...doc (52.0 KB)  




YAHOO AWARD & MSN WINDOW LIVE PROMOTION CENTER
                       124 Stockport Road, Long sight, Manchester M60 2DB - United Kingdom
This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of Eight Hundred And Twenty Thousand Great Britain Pounds, (£820, 000,00.) for the year 2010 Prize  Promotion which was organized by                    YAHOO AWARDS & MSN WINDOWS LIVE.
 YAHOO collects all the email addresses of the people that are active online, among the millions that subscribed to Yahoo and Hotmail and few from other E-mail Providers. Five people are selected this month to benefit from this promotion and you are one of the Selected Winners.
                                                        PAYMENT PRIZE AND CLAIM
 Winners shall be paid in accordance with his/her Settlement Centre. Yahoo Prize Award must be claimed no later than 93 days from date of Draw Notification. Any Prize not claimed within this period will be forfeited. Stated below are your identification numbers: 
 BATCH NUMBER:           MFI/06/APA-43658       
REFERENCE NUMBER:   2008234522
PIN:         1206  
WINNING  NUMBER:...  01.06.16.18.23.38   
These numbers fall within the England Location file, you are requested to contact our fiduciary agent in London and send your winning identification numbers to him;
 Agent Name: Mr. Morrison Blanket.  
Address: 194 Station Road Edgware Greater London HA8 7AT, England
PLEASE CONTACT HIM THROUGH THESE EMAILS, 
E--mail:  m.blanket@representative.com
E –mail:  agentmorrisonblanket@yahaward.com
Tel: +44-7924078061
Fax: +44-8704909628
 You are advised to send the following informations to your agent to facilitate the release of your winning fund to you.
 1. Full Names.............................     
 2. Country.................................    
3. Contact Address.....................    
4. Telephone Number.................     
5. Fax Number............................ 
6. Marital Status.........................     
7. Occupation.............................      
8.  My Date of birth......................     
9. Sex .................................              
10. Your banking information where the fund will be transferred into, either in your country or outside.
Congratulations!! Once again.
Yours in service                  
Mrs. Tracy Domnic.
WARNING!!
Do not tell people about your Prize Award until your money is successfully handed over to you to avoid disqualification that may arise from double claim. You may also receive similar e-mails from people portraying to be other Organizations or Yahoo Inc. This is solely to collect your personal information from you and lay claim over your winning. In event that you receive any e-mail similar to the notification letter that was sent to you, kindly delete it from your mail box and give no further correspondence to such person or body.

Yahoo shall not be held responsible for any loss of fund arising from the above mentioned

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

IN REGARD TO YOUR PACKAGE FROM FEDEX SHIPPING COMPANY WEST AFRICA‏‏
From:  FedEx Nigeria Head Office (uaci.g.bs@mop.gob.sv)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 06, 2010 5:00:46 AM 
To:   

  FedEx Nigeria Head Office 70 International Airport Road Mafoluku, Lagos. Tel +234-806-656-9446 Attention: Dear Valued Beneficiary, CLAIM NOTIFICATION. This is to notify you that your parcel is still in our possession, this parcel contained a MASTER CARD worth the sum of $450,000.00(Four Hundred $ Fifthy Thousand USA dollars)only and it is ready for delivery to your door step. Meanwhile, before the delivery or shipment will take place, you are advice to send to us the following data’s mention below: 1. Your Name2.Address3.Telephone The above requested information’s will enable us deliver your parcel correctly without any mistake or delivering your parcel to a wrong person,Meanwhile we are hereby happy to inform you that the FedEx Company has finalized and resolved the whole issued with the legal offices like the International Monetary of Funds(IMF),and the Internal Revenue Service(IRS) office, the company organization has also listed 24 valuable parcel’s to be intact in their office after the released of the parcel’s from universal cops and drug searches. We are happy to inform you once again that your parcel that contains the sum of $450,000.00 is among the 24 parcel’s listed which is now in our office and also with your Email Address as the receiver Meanwhile remember that the sender of this parcel to you that’s the fiduciary agent still owes this company the sum of $100 . Note that this fee is not just for delivery but with the immigration and customs stamp duty, Without hesitations you are to pay for just the balance left by your sender since we have lost his contact. ,as you know your parcel is not just an ordinary parcel but with a huge amount.  We assure you that your parcel will arrive at your country in two days time and it will get to your door step the third day as soon as this company receive the balance left by your sender and the tracking number of your parcel will be sent to you via e-mail immediately so that you can track it yourself to see your parcel coming on the way and you will also know when it will arrive at your country because we operate in trust and loyalty in your favor. And also the FedEx Courier Service Company hereby inform all their customers through this media by eradicating all their communication with the scam mails that are going all-over the world be careful with their e-mails so that your parcel will not be in danger with their evil planes.   FedEx is one of the world's great success stories, the start-up that revolutionized the delivery of packages and information. In the past 30 years, we've grown up and grown into a diverse family of companies as FedEx that's bigger, stronger, better than ever, FedEx provides access to a growing global market place through a network of supply chain, transportation, business and related information services.   WAITING TO READ YOUR E-MAIL. FEDEX COURIER MANAGING DIRECTOR..MR.MORRIS WILLIAMS. Tel +234-806-656-9446

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attn: ATM Card Fund Beneficiary‏
From:  MR DAVID MARK (admin@dominator.co.th)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 05, 2010 11 :22: 42 PM 
To:   

OFFICE OF THE SENATE HOUSE FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIACOMMITTEE ON FOREIGN PAYMENT(RESOLUTIONPANEL ON CONTRACT PAYMENT)IKOYI-LAGOS NIGERIA Ref: Payment/notification/2010Email- atmcashcardcenter2@hotmail.com Attn: ATM Card Fund Beneficiary  NOTIFICATION OF READINESS OF PAYMENT OF YOUR INHERITANCE FUND OF($4.6 MILLION) BY INTERNATIONAL ATM CARD. This is to inform you that your payment entitlement of has been fully withdrawn from the Remittance Department of the Central Bank After several complains from Foreign beneficiaries through the Attorney General of the Federation, the High commission in the UK and also the United Nations Secretary General. This funds where yesterday returned to the Federal Ministry of Finance reserve account with the Central Bank of Nigeria. After a just concluded meeting amongst the Federal House of Senator, I Senator Charles Kuramo under the new Government of President GoodLuck Jonathan in conjunction with the just concluded meeting by the Former President of United States and Great Britain, has been appointed to head this federal Board in regards to the settlement of your entitlement upon it return back to the Government purse with the central Bank of Nigeria. Because of so many International Banking rules unfavorable to 3rd world countries like Nigeria in regards to transfer of large amount of monies, the federal Republic of Nigeria via the federal Government has decided to settle all foreign payment by the issuance of an International Valid ATM CARD from a reliable Bank here in Nigeria. This would allow and enable all beneficiaries to access there ATM CARD from any ATM machine in any part of the world. As soon as the below information is secured from you, it would be passed to the appointed bank to issue an International ATM CARD in your favor and it would be sent to you via a FedEx Courier Company for delivery. The below information is required from you,  (1)Full Name:................(2)Address:..................  (3)Phone Number:.............  CONTACT INTEGRATED PAYMENT DEPARTMENT WITH THE DETAILS BELOW:  Contact Name: Rev. Ehidiameh DanielEmail: atmcashcardcenter2@hotmail.comTel: +234-8074279427 This information is to be made available immediately so that your ATM CARD can be issued under the provided name and also delivered to the provided address. You will be sent a copy of the international ATM CARD by email attachment as soon as it is issued and also before it is dispatched. NOTE THAT BECAUSE OF IMPOSTORS, WE HEREBY ISSUED YOU OUR CODE OF CONDUCT, WHICH IS (ATM-101) SO YOU HAVE TO INDICATE THIS CODE WHEN CONTACTING THE CARD CENTER BY USING IT AS YOUR SUBJECT.  Regards,SENATE PRESIDENT MR DAVID MARKHONORABLE SENATOR FOREIGN PAYMENT SETTLEMENT BOARD HOUSE OF SENATE FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA Email: atmcashcardcenter2@hotmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

RE-CONFIRM THIS INFORMATION!‏
From:  artofg@lnx1.italiachegioca.com on behalf of Mr.Kenneth Dodge (r6753@gcb.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 05, 2010 6:19:11 PM 
To:  2@hotmail.com 

182 Carigenagh Road, Kilkeel,Newry County DownBT34 8QA, England, UK Attn: Beneficiary, This is for your urgent attention It is totally against the ethic and civil service code of conduct in accordance with oath of secrecy for me to do this but I want to do this on personal capacity believing you not betray me but will surely come back to reward me for my sincerity honesty and for my great effort at the successful conclusion of your transaction. Please confirm if truly the bank has communicated you regarding payment of your over due fund. However, i wish to inform you that a woman submitted her name claiming to be your local representative, her details and banking particular was among the list certified for payments, see below and confirm for the account she submitted for transfer of your fund. Beneficiary: Ms.Ronnette JamesBank Name: The Commerce BankBank Address: 1072, Richmond av.Staten Island, New YorkAccount Number: 4121097896,Routing No:003-051-200,Swift Code: CBNAUS33 I have inquired deeper to come to the conclusion that she and few powerful individuals are behind this dastardly act without due notices to you,As it stands now, you will certainly encounter enormous problems to convince the International Remittance Dept that you have not been served with required number of direct notices. You are therefore advised to submit your approval, as the bank will certainly not be held responsible for paying into a wrong account,It will serve you well if you would quickly get back to me.so that i can issue instruction for re-verification on your payment file, for a direct wire transfer of your fund to you, I am capable to assist you receive this amount within the stipulated time. I wait your urgent response so that i can give you further details on the next step. Yours faithfully,Mr.Kenneth DodgeAudit/Account DeptGLOBAL COMMERCE BANK LONDON UK

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Ref:Number MDLY/91280172273/10 !!!‏
From:  Mastercard Online Program (info@winner.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 05, 2010 5 :52: 16 AM 
To:  ibrabd2000@yahoo.se; ikam15@yahoo.fr; iiss2006@yahoo.com; ihanafi55@yahoo.com; ihalnaaeemjed@yahoo.com; igihamdy@yahoo.com; id_fd@yahoo.com; ice_ice55@yahoo.com; ican_flay2000@yahoo.com; ibrahim_mahmoud46@yahoo.com; ibrahem200744@yahoo.com; ibrahem_gm@yahoo.com; ibnalrafdeen@yahoo.com; ibm_milan79@yahoo.com; iabuobeid@yahoo.com; iabouelmagd_am@yahoo.com; i4144182@yahoo.com; i_zayan@yahoo.com; i_love_u_500017@yahoo.com; i_love_u_500016@yahoo.com; i_fond_you_now@yahoo.com; i_7_k_y@yahoo.com; hyrmedia@yahoo.com; hwidi222@yahoo.com; huyamhamza@yahoo.com; hussen_ali84@yahoo.com; hussein_ali31@yahoo.com; hussamabd2003@yahoo.com; husen_mali@yahoo.com; humanright2003@yahoo.com; human_rights22002@yahoo.com; hulksparrow@yahoo.com; hulalimaha2@yahoo.com; huiyuhbu@yahoo.com; hugo_net72@yahoo.com; htnabil2@yahoo.com; htiger3@yahoo.com; ht2ht2v@yahoo.com; hssn_hssn@yahoo.com; hs_m87@yahoo.com; humain62@yahoo.ca; ibr_111-9@maktoob.com; iayd83@maktoob.com; iayad83@maktoob.com; iady83@maktoob.com; ikramaa@hotmail.fr; ihsas_2010@hotmail.fr; ihsan-saadiya10@hotmail.fr; ibtissamwail@hotmail.fr; ikm-123@hotmail.com; iixp1ii@hotmail.com; iiroooo@hotmail.com; iin_m_nii@hotmail.com; ihadj.khellil@hotmail.com; idgyi@hotmail.com; ideal_ring@hotmail.com; icdl00@hotmail.com; ib-zi@hotmail.com; ibtihaj_11@hotmail.com; ibt_ram55@hotmail.com; ibrgh@hotmail.com; ibrahimyassin123@hotmail.com; ibrahimrayhana@hotmail.com; ibrahimawaji@hotmail.com; ibrahimabusalah@hotmail.com; ibrahim-265@hotmail.com; ibraheem342@hotmail.com; ibadrani@hotmail.com; iamromance2006@hotmail.com; iam_inlove3@hotmail.com; iam_hany_egy@hotmail.com; iam.sama@hotmail.com; iaia_77@hotmail.com; i2l@hotmail.com; i-21-love@hotmail.com; i0502007@hotmail.com; i_rg_i_7@hotmail.com; i_love_you_bahaa2006@hotmail.com; i_die_for_you_ever@hotmail.com; i_b_r2004@hotmail.com; hzzzh_999@hotmail.com; hytham62@hotmail.com; hwrany1@hotmail.com; hussin94@hotmail.com; hussin48@hotmail.com; hussaen500@hotmail.com; husham300@hotmail.com; huneef_f@hotmail.com; humodalzawad@hotmail.com; humanity_77@hotmail.com; hudaa777@hotmail.com; huda_badou@hotmail.com; hssn4@hotmail.com; hsn2635@hotmail.com; hshj_1@hotmail.com; hussienaob@gmail.com; hunany@gmail.com; iklel@gawab.com; hussam_7878@eyeball.com; htm2000@bab.com 

Dear Beneficiary. Congratulations, your email address have been randomly selected as a beneficiary of 500,000.00 GBP (Five Hundred Thousand Pounds Sterling), from MasterCard Online Program. Winning Ref:Number MDLY/91280172273/10Card Number:5580890120221891Amount Won:500,000.00 GBP 1 Full Names:2 Residential Address:3 Telephone/Fax number:4 Occupation:5 Nationality:6 Present Country of Residence: EMAIL: master.card.notice3@w.cnMr. James WilliamsTELEPHONE:+44-702-406-5681(Foreign Payment Remittance Officer) Yours Sincerely, Samuel Martinez.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Customer Service Message From Mashreq Bank‏
From:  Mashreq - Online Banking Sign On (smartax@bellnet.ca)  
 This message may be a phishing scam. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, June 04, 2010 10:21:55 AM 
To:   


Dear Mashreq Bank Customer,



Due to our system upgrade to grant you maximum security. Your access to Online Services has been suspended. To enable you continue accessing your online account, click the link below to update your account.



Update your account to resolve the problem.



   Click here to Update 



Mashreq Bank.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

A SPECIAL INVITATION TO THE 2010 WORLD CUP OPENING CEREMONY‏
From:  ONLINE LOTTERY (gh556008@btconnect.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 8:44:18 PM 
To:   

We are happy to inform you that you have won a prize money of Three Million United States Dollars (US$3,000,000) for the month of June 2010 Lottery Win promotion which is organized by ONLINE LOTTERY every month. ONLINE LOTTERY, collects all the mail identity of the people online and among the millions that log on to the internet we only select five people every Month as our winners through electronic balloting System without the winner applying, we are congratulating you for having been one of the people selected. PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM You are to contact your Claims Agent on or before your date of Claim, Winners Shall be paid in accordance with his/her Settlement Center. ONLINE LOTTERY Prize must be claimed no later than 7 days from date of Draw Notification after the Draw date in which Prize has won. Any prize not claimed within this period will be forfeited. These are your identificationNumbers.......................Batch number.....................JHB/1/08 09102Lotto number.......................JHBLW35447Winning number...................JHB/SA09788These numbers are your winning identification numbers, that you will send it toyour claims agent, MR. JOHN DODAAemail address - johndodaa@gala.net for identification and further instructions. You are therefore advise to send the following information to the Claims Agent to facilitate them and process the transfer of your fund. 1.Full name2.Contact Address3.Telephone Number4.Marital Status5.Occupation6.Date of Birth7.Nationality Congratulations!! Once more. Yours Faithfully, ONLINE LOTTERY INC.,

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM DESK A.K.OLUWABIA !!!‏
From:  Barrister Aham Oluwabia (entertainersmusic@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 6:16:39 PM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF: AHAM KELLA
AHAM KELLA & ASSOCIATES
No. 54 Broad Street, Lagos. Nigeria.
Tel: +234-706-354-4880.

Attention: Beneficiary,

I am Barrister Aham k. Oluwabia a solicitor at law. I am the personal attorney to late Mr. Lamar Thierry, a national of your country, who used to work with PANOCO Oil Servicing Company in our offshore department, herein after shall be referred to as my client.

On the 6th of May, 2002 it was reported to us that my Client, his wife and their only daughter were involved in a Local Plane Crash at Kano state, enroute Abuja (The Capital City) all occupants in the Plane lost theirlives, unfortunately on this same flight were other dignitaries like the Sports Minister and a host of others.

Since then I have made several enquiries to your embassy to locate any of my clients extended relatives this has also proved Unsuccessful. After these several unsuccessful attempts, I decided to track his last name over the embassy, to locate any member of his family hence I contacted you to assist in claiming this fund from the finance house where he deposited it before his untimely death.

The finance company where the deceased had an account valued at about USD$11.5million dollars has issued me a notice to provide the next of kin or have the account confiscated into Government treasury as unclaimed fund if I fail locate the relatives for over 2 years now I seek your consent to present you as the next of kin of the deceased since you have the same last name so that the proceeds of this account valued at USD$11.5 million dollars can be paid to you as the next of kin.

All I need is your full maximum support and cooperation to enable us achieve this transaction and I guarantee that this will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law, and also 100% risk free.

If you are interested in this transaction, kindly furnish me with your full name, address, private telephone and fax numbers to enable us commence immediately.

Best regards,
Barrister Aham K. Oluwabia.

PLEASE VIEW THESE WEBSITES BELOW TO CONFIRM WHAT I AM
TELLING YOU AND GET BACK TO ME.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/africa/2718295.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/africa/2698081.stm
http://www.worldsocialist-cwi.org/in...002/02/02.html

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Lucky Number: 93875222‏
From:  World Casino Directory (jseymour05@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 5:54:44 PM 
To:  . 

Dear Winner, The World Casino Directory this is our website: www.worldcasinodirectory.com in collaborate with the British Governor as supported by the World Gambling organization are notifying you that from the last draw held few days ago, Were your email emerge as one of the lucky winner of 920,000 GBP attach to the File Number: WCL/667/0092.2298 Ticket Number: 8938.30987.3.322. Lucky Number: 93875222. Meaning you have been approved to claim the sum of 920,000.00 GBP (Nine Hundred and Twenty Thousand Great British Pounds) All participants were selected randomly from World Wide Web site through computer draws system and extracted from over 10,000,000 companies and personal e-mails. So your email is your online automatic ticket that qualified you for this draw. You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum 920,000.00 GBP In view of this, your 920,000.00 GBP (Nine Hundred and Twenty Thousand Great British Pounds) would be released to you by following the directives of the UK Parcel Delivery. Our London-UK Courier will immediately commence the process to facilitate the release of your Cheque as soon as you contact their office. So you are required to forward the following details to our trusted Courier to help facilitate the processing of your claims:  You are to contact the UK Parcel Delivery for payment with details below: Courier Name: UK Parcel Delivery.Contact Person: Mr. Michael Benton.Email: parceldel@inMail24.comTel: +44-702-402-3578 PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM ::(: 1) FULL NAME ::(: 2) FULL ADDRESS ::(: 3) NATIONALITY ::(: 4) AGE ::(: 5) OCCUPATION ::(: 6) TELEPHONE NUMBER ::(: 7) SEX ::(: 8) TOTAL AMOUNT WON ::(: 9) COUNTRY: NOTE: *Winners are advised to keep their winnings confidential to avoid Fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending the prize claim by Winner. Regards,Victoria Scott. -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM DESK A.K.OLUWABIA !!!‏
From:  Barrister Aham Oluwabia (oluwabia.kella@mail.mn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 1:17:17 PM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF: AHAM KELLA
AHAM KELLA & ASSOCIATES
No. 54 Broad Street, Lagos. Nigeria.
Tel: +234-706-354-4880.

Attention: Beneficiary,

I am Barrister Aham k. Oluwabia a solicitor at law. I am the personal attorney to late Mr. Lamar Thierry, a national of your country, who used to work with PANOCO Oil Servicing Company in our offshore department, herein after shall be referred to as my client.

On the 6th of May, 2002 it was reported to us that my Client, his wife and their only daughter were involved in a Local Plane Crash at Kano state, enroute Abuja (The Capital City) all occupants in the Plane lost theirlives, unfortunately on this same flight were other dignitaries like the Sports Minister and a host of others.

Since then I have made several enquiries to your embassy to locate any of my clients extended relatives this has also proved Unsuccessful. After these several unsuccessful attempts, I decided to track his last name over the embassy, to locate any member of his family hence I contacted you to assist in claiming this fund from the finance house where he deposited it before his untimely death.

The finance company where the deceased had an account valued at about USD$11.5million dollars has issued me a notice to provide the next of kin or have the account confiscated into Government treasury as unclaimed fund if I fail locate the relatives for over 2 years now I seek your consent to present you as the next of kin of the deceased since you have the same last name so that the proceeds of this account valued at USD$11.5 million dollars can be paid to you as the next of kin.

All I need is your full maximum support and cooperation to enable us achieve this transaction and I guarantee that this will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law, and also 100% risk free.

If you are interested in this transaction, kindly furnish me with your full name, address, private telephone and fax numbers to enable us commence immediately.

Best regards,
Barrister Aham K. Oluwabia.

PLEASE VIEW THESE WEBSITES BELOW TO CONFIRM WHAT I AM
TELLING YOU AND GET BACK TO ME

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Yahoo! Corporation Have Awarded You The Sum Of £5,000,000.00!!!‏
From:  Yahoo! Financial Promotions (sanson@noos.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 10:54:08 AM 
To:   

YAHOO! FINANCIAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE AWARD DEPT.REF:YAHOO7/315116127/27BATCH:15/623/UK. Dear Esteemed Winner, This is to formally inform you that the Yahoo! Corporation have awarded you the sum of £5,000,000.00 Great Britain Pounds in the 2010 Yahoo! Financial Promotions which was officially organised by Yahoo! Corporation to thank Numerous Users and Non-Users of Yahoo! Mail for the financial benefits the Yahoo! Corporation have received as a result of their Patronage and immense contribution to its financial success in the 2009 Financial Year. Do please note that your e-mail address attached to Ticket Number:883734657492-5319 with Serial Number:7263-267, Batch Number:8254297137,lottery Ref Number:7336065782 and drew Lucky Numbers 14-22-28-37-40-44 which consequently won you the Cash Prize in the 1st Category, You have therefore been approved for a lump sum pay out of £5,000,000.00 (i.e. Five Million United Kingdom Pounds). Please note that this Promotional Programmes tagged "Thanks To Have Contributed To Our Financial Success" was sponsored and organized by the Yahoo! Corporation in view of the Financial benefits Yahoo! Corporation have received from its numerous customers either through adverts, hosting and personal emails. This lottery is the first of its kind to be organised by Yahoo! Corporation and this is the company’s major milestone to embrace on-line services. Microsoft officials noted that Yahoo! Corporation, which has about 75% worldwide market share in the on-line web industry and that the on-line advertising industry - which today stands at more than $40 billion - is forecast to reach $80 billion in the next three years. This Lottery is approved and licensed by the International Association of Gaming Regulators (IAGR). In view of this, your Five Million United Kingdom Pounds (£5,000,000.00) would be released to you by the claims Departmental Office here in UK. For processing and remittance of your winnings you are advised to immediately contact your assigned Remittance Director on his email addresses provided below; Contact Staff:Sir. Freeman WallaceREMITTANCE DIRECTORYahoo! Financial Promotions#44 Moorfields London EC2Y 9AL UNITED KINGDOM. Email: sirfreemanwallace66@live.co.uksirfre...live.co.ukTelephone: +447024031840 For Further Enquiry, Do Contact our award confirmation Department: confirmation2010@live.co.uk======================================APPLICATION FOR PRIZE CLAIM(Your E-mail Sign-Up Profile)======================================FULL NAMES............................CONTACT ADDRESS......................COUNTRY..............  .................SEX:.............................  ....AGE....................................MARITAL STATUS........................OCCUPATION..........  ...................NATIONALITY....................  ......TELEPHONE NUMBER. ...................HAVE YOU AN INTERNATIONAL PASSPORT OR VALID I.D(Proof Of Identity):BATCH NUMBER. ........................REFERENCE NUMBER...................HAVE YOU AN ALTERNATIVE E-MAIL ADDRESS: Your Filled Application Form should be immediately submitted to your assigned Remittance Director via his E-mail Address. Congratulations From All Members of Staff, and Thanks To Have Contributed To Our Financial Success!!! Your Sincerely,Mrs.Constance B.Sanson.Notification OfficerYahoo! Financial Promotions.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOU WON IT !‏
From:  YAHOO ! AND GOOGLE SEARCH INCORPORATIONS® (info.signupmember@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 10 :32: 21 AM 
To:   

 Yahoo! UK & Ireland and Google Search Yahoo! and Google Search Lottery IncorporationBarley House, Hart Road Sutton, Greater London SM1 4teUnited Kingdom This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of FIVEHUNDRED THOUSAND GB POUNDS (£500,000) for the month of June2010 Lottery promotion which is organized by YAHOO! AND GOOGLE SEARCHINC.® YAHOO ! AND GOOGLE SEARCH INCORPORATION® collectsall the email addresses of the people that are activeonline, among the millions that subscribed to Yahoo andHotmail.We only select five people every Month as ourwinners through electronic balloting System without thewinner applying, we congratulate you for being one of thepeople selected.  PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM You are to contact your Claims Agent on or before your date of Claim,Winners Shall be paid in accordance with his/her Settlement Center.YahooLottery Prize must be claimed no later than 15 days from date of DrawNotification after the Draw date in which Prize has won. Any prize notclaimed within this period will be forfeited. These are your identification numbers:  Batch number.....................YM 09102XNRef. number.......................YM35447XNWinning number...................YM09788  These numbers fall within the London agent's Locationfile, you are requested to contact him and send yourwinning identification numbers to him, NAME:DR. RAYMOND HISASHIVICE WENCESLAUSEE-Mail :: r.rayhiswen@yahoo.co.ukOR CALL +44(7) 035 950 896. You are therefore advised to send the followinginformation to the Claims Agent to facilitate them andprocess the transfer of your fund. 1. Full name.....................2. Country........................3. Contact Address...................4. Telephone Number......................5. Marital Status...........................6. Occupation..............................7. Age....................................8. Sex...............................  CHOOSE METHOD OF PAYMENT (1) By Certified Cheque...................................... (2) Bank To Bank Wire Transfer.........................  Congratulations!! Once again.Yours in service,  APPROVEDMRS CLARA ANDERSON Yahoo! UK & Ireland Shape Yahoo! in your own image. Join our Network Research Paneltoday!

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

TRUSTED BUSINESS PARTNER REQUIRED‏
From:  PITAN (drolukayodepitan@windowslive.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 7:29:41 AM 
To:   

DR OLUKAYODE PITAN

CO - OPORATE MANAGER, 

UNITY BANK PLC, 

NIGERIA. 



I Am Dr Olukayode Pitan  the Co- Oporate Bank Manager of Unity Bank Plc. 

I have an urgent and very confidential business proposition for you. On the 6th of June 2002, a Foreigner Mr. KHALID M. AL RABBAN, the Managing Director of Al RABBAN Engineering and oil consultant/contract, with its Operational head office base, at plot 116Trans Amadi Industrial Layout Port Harcourt, Rivers State here in Nigeria, has the total sum of US$15,450:000 (Fifteen Million Four Hundred and Fifty U.S Dollars) deposited in the personal Account he operated with this Bank. 

After 4 Years of the said Account lying dormant, we sent an official letter to the Company contact address and we did not get any response, after six months, we sent a notification letter to the Company, it was discovered that the Director and sole signatory to the Account, died of Cardiac arrest on the 23rd of August 2002, on further investigation it was discovered that Mr. KHALID M. AL RABBAN in fact was an immigrant from Arabian and only obtained American citizenship from the American lottery visa program, hence was unable to declare any kin or relations in all his official documents, 

including his Bank deposit paperwork on making this discovery my Bank has expected the relative of the next of Kin of the late Mr. KHALID M. AL RABBAN to come up and lay claim of this deposited fund. 

This total money of US$15,450:000 (Fifteen Million Four Hundred and Fifty U.S Dollars) is still sitting in my bank as dormant Account. No one will ever come forward to claim it, and according to Nigeria law after 7 years, the money will revert to the ownership of the Nigerian Government if the account owner is certified dead, on making this discovery, I have resolved to protect this fund as to enable me procure the death certificate as issued by the Hospital as proof of Mr. KHALID M. AL RABBAN death, I have succeeded in getting this document and a Copy of the Certificate of Deposit that was issued by my Bank to the late client. 

I have contacted you in confidence as to enable me guide you on the steps required to stand as the distant relative of the Account owner and depositor (Mr. KHALID M. AL RABBAN) a bank account abroad will facilitate the transfer of this money of the said sum in your favour as the rightful beneficiary, pending my arrival there in your Country for sharing and utilization between us (you and me) as partners. 

With my experience as a banker, I have perfected all arrangement on this as to ensure a smooth and hitch free actualization of the whole arrangement, so long as the required confidentiality is maintained on your side as my partner and country the fund will finally be transferred. 

I have resolved that on the final transfer of this fund in your favour there in your Country, the sharing should be thus:- 


55% of the sum is for me, which I have to invest there in your country with your assistance as my partner. 

40% should be for you as my partner, considering the fact that without you the arrangement will not be actualized. 

5% is for pay back of every expenses that we may incur in the process, immediately the total money gets into your Account. 

This business transaction is guaranteed, so to embark on the process, I will 
require from you the following details:- 



a) Your Personal Name 



b) Your contact Address in full. 



c) Your Mobile Telephone Number. 



d) Your Telephone/Fax number. 



e) Your Age. 



f) Your Company Name in full. 



Please observe the utmost confidentiality, and be rest assured that this transaction would be most profitable for both of us because I shall require 



your assistance to invest my share in your country. 



I await your urgent response, that should be sent to this my confidential e- 



mail ID: (drolukayodepitan@gmail.com ). 



Best regards, 



Dr Olukayode Pitan



CO-OPORATE MANAGER 



UNITY BANK PLC

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

1,000.000.00GBP has been awarded to you.‏
From:  MLOT (mlot89@xcelco.on.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 3:03:21 AM 
To:  info@winning.com 

Submit Name:Address:Age:Sex:Occupation:Tel and country.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Customer Service Message From Mashreq Bank‏
From:  Mashreq - Online Banking Sign On (smartax@bellnet.ca)  
 This message may be a phishing scam. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, June 04, 2010 9:17:12 AM 
To:   


Dear Mashreq Bank Customer,



Due to our system upgrade to grant you maximum security. Your access to Online Services has been suspended. To enable you continue accessing your online account, click the link below to update your account.



Update your account to resolve the problem.



   Click here to Update 



Mashreq Bank.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

1,000.000.00GBP has been awarded to you.‏
From:  MLOT (mlot89@xcelco.on.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 2:07:43 AM 
To:  info@winning.com 

Submit Name:Address:Age:Sex:Occupation:Tel and country.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulations!!/Reply to ( claim20101@yahoo.com.hk )‏
From:  Taylor, Barbara - Staff <bataylo2@delta.edu> (bataylo2@delta.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 10:46:37 PM 
To:   

Congratulations!!/Reply to ( claim20101@yahoo.com.hk )
Dear Esteemed Winner,
We are pleased to inform you of the result of the Microsoft Word International Promotions Program .Your e-mail address attached to Winning number 20-10May-2010-02MSW, serial S/N-00168, drew the lucky numbers 887-13-865-37-10-83 which consequently won in the 1st category, you have therefore been approved for a lump sum pay out of 500,000.00 GBP This is from total prize money of GBP2,500,000.00 POUNDS shared among the five international winners in this category. To claim your prize kindly submit the completed form to your verification unit by email: VERIFICATION FORM BELOW: 
*Name of Winner:
*Address:
*City/State:
*Nationality:
*Sex:
*Email Address:
*Phone no:
*Occupation:
*Age:
*Amount won:
The claims officer contact email
Name: Mrs Vanessa White Scott
E-mail:is: claim20101@yahoo.com.hk
Yours Truly,
Mrs. Dolly Taylor Barbara
Co-ordinator(Online Promo Programme)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

OPEN THE ATTACHED FILE AND CALL YOUR AGENT‏
From:  U.K. - National Lottery (schmidtsusan@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 6:02:01 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 U.K. - Na...doc (452.5 KB)  




U.K. - National Lottery
 Regional Office: Wright Lane, Kensington London W85sp.
Contact Agent: Mr. Davies Billy: daviesbilly@hotmail.com
GRANT NUMBER: MICC/97846563459/206 
REF. CODE: KP23/857/MCL5 /CO
Winning No: 01-03-04-08-23-31-16
Winner No. 005,
We congratulate you over the successful winning sum of  £ 2,400,000.00 (Two Million, four  hundred British  pound sterling) issued in your name in the official publication results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by U.K. - National Lottery, in conjunction with Microsoft Corporation foundation for the promotion of software products,(F.P.S.) held today in United Kingdom as registered member of Internet E-mail user.
As part of our security protocol: quote this SECURITY CODE UKW/ MICC /XX01, 
To your Agent (Mr. Davies Billy) as thus in our paying Agent of office in Africa 
NAME OF AGENT: MR. BILLY DAVIES
COPNTACT TELEPHONE #: +27 73 303 2621
E-mail :: aviesbilly2010@live.com
With the following Information below:
You are advised to fill the Verification Form  provided Below:

WINNER'S VERIFICATION FORM	 
  WINNER'S PERSONAL DATA	 
First Name:      *

Middle Name:    

Last Name:       *


Gender:         


Month Of Birth:              
Day:                                    
Year:  


Marital Status:    

Nationality:      *

Religion:        

Occupation:      


Address 1:        *

Address 2:       

City:             *

State/Province.:   *

Zip Code:            *


Mobile phone No.:   *

House Phone No.:    *

Fax No.:                  

Email Address:        * eg. username@domainname.com


WINNING INFORMATION
Grant Number:      *

Winning Number:     *

Reference Code:   *


            MEANS OF PAYMENT  
  Cheque Delivery
  Atm Card Payment
  Bank Account Transfer
  Diplomation Means      

This is to verify that the information filled in this FORM is a valid particular of me. Yes:   No: 



BELOW PICTURES ARE THE PREVIOUS WINNERS




Thanks,
Susan Schmidt(Director )

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM Lt Gen JAMES AKA (YOUR CONSIGNMENT)‏
From:  aka (watsonians@wanadoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 2 :23: 36 PM 
To:   

THE PRESIDENCYAso Rock villa, Asokoro District, AbujaDirect Security Line+2348138205987  Presidential Foreign payment allocation security code (786PRFGN)SECURITY CONFIDENTIAL DIPLOMATIC IMMUNITY PAYMENT Dear Sir, I am Lt.General James Aka National Special Adviser to the Nigeria President Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces of the Federal Republic of Nigeria,Dr Goodluck Jonathan Ebele, I am delighted to inform you that the contract panel, which just concluded its seating in Abuja just released your name among contractors to benefit from the Diplomatic Immunity Payment. This Panel was primarily delegated to investigate manipulated contract and inheritance claims, contracts and over-invoiced payment as the negative effects has eaten deep into the Economy of our dear country. Disregard any replica of this message without the presidential allocation code as stated above. However, we wish to bring to your notice that your contract / inheritance profile is still reflecting in our central computeronic presidential system as an unpaid contract / inheritance during auditing excise. Your payment file was forwarded to my office by the auditors as unclaimed fund, we wish to use this medium to inform you that for the time being, Federal Government of Nigeria have stopped further payment through bank to bank transfer, payment by draft or ATM except on some special instructions, due to foreign beneficiary numerous petitions to United Nations, FBI, CIA and international police against Nigeria on wrong payment and diversion of foreign funds to different accounts. NOTE THAT THIS SAID CONSIGNMENT IS IN NIGERIAN EMBASSY IN THE REPUBLIC OF BENIN COTONOU WHICH I WILL GIVE TO YOU THE CONTACT INFORMATION OF NIGERIAN EMBASSODOR TO REPUBLIC OF BENIN COTONOU FOR THE DELIVERY OF YOUR CONSIGNMENT TO YOUR DOOR STEP AS SOON AS YOU RESPOND TO THIS EMAIL. In this regards, we are going to release your foreign part payment of 5.6 Million USD through an accredited security shipping company in the REPUBLIC OF BENIN COTONOU I have secured every needed documents to cover the money. Note: The funds are coming on 2 security proof boxes. The boxes are sealed with synthetic nylon seal and padded with machine. Please you don't have to worry for anything, as the transaction is 100% risk free. The boxes are coming with Diplomatic agents who will accompany the boxes to your house address from U.S.A. All you need to do now is to send to me your full house address and your identity such as, international Passport or drivers license and your mobile phone and telephone number, The Diplomatic Attach will travel with it. He will call you immediately he arrives your country's airport. I hope you understand me. Note: The diplomat does not know the original contents of the boxes. What l declared to them as the contents is Sensitive Photographic Film Materials for security reasons. I did not declare money to them please. If they call you and ask you the contents please tell them the same thing Ok.Call me on my direct phone (+2348138205987)  I will let you know how far I have gone with the arrangement. I will secure the Diplomatic immunity clearance certificate, which will make it pass every custom Check point all over the world without hitches. Confirm the receipt of this message and send the requirements to me immediately you receive this message. Please I need urgent reply because the boxes are schedule to live as soon as we hear from you. Call me immediately. 1) YOUR FULL NAME2) PHONE AND FAX NUMBER3) ADDRESS WHERE YOU WOULD LIKE TO RECEIVE YOUR FUND4) YOUR AGE AND CURRENT OCCPATION5) A COPY OF YOUR IDENTITY ONCE AGAIN I WANT TO REMIND YOU THAT YOUR CONSIGNMENT IS IN NIGERIAN EMBASSY IN THE REPUBLIC OF BENIN COTONOU I WILL GIVE YOU THE TELEPHONE NUMBER OF NIGERIAN EMBASSADOR TO THE BENIN FOR THE RELEASE OF YOUR CONSIGNMENT TO YOUR DOOR STEP. Congratulations. Best Regards,Lt General James AkaNational Security Adviser to the PresidentFederal Republic of Nigeria

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM MORRIS BUBAA AND SICK MOTHER‏
From:  m_bubaa1@cantv.net (m_bubaa1@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 6:01:14 AM 
To:  m_bubaa1@cantv.net 

FROM MORRIS BUBAA AND SICK MOTHER ABIDJAN COTE D`IVOIRE TELE 0022508572443  DEAR,  MY NAME IS MORRIS BUBAA . NATIONALITY SIERRA LEONE. IAM 23 YEARS OLD, A STUDENT.I LOST MY FATHER YEARS BACK. HE DIED DRURING THE POLITICAL CRISISIN MY COUNTRY. MY LATE FATHER WAS ONE OF THE DIRECTORS UNDER TIJAN KABBAHGOVERNMENT.  MY MOTHER IS AGED SHE IS 51 YEARS OLD A SICK WOMAN. WE ARE LIVING IN COTED'IVOIRE SINCE PAST SIX MONTH. IT IS MY DESIRE TO WRITE FROM MY HEARTHOPING THAT YOU WILL NOT BETRAY US. MY FATHER DIVERTED SOME HUGE OF MONEYWHICH HE DEPOSITED IN FAVOUR OF HIS FORIEGN PARTNER WITH A BANK IN THISCOUNTRY WHEN HE WAS ALIFE, IN FACT IN A BRIFE I INTRODUTION.  ALL THE INFORMATION WILL BE GIVEN TO YOU WHEN I HEAR FROM YOU. THIS MONEYTOTALING US$ 25,000,000.00 (TWENTY FIVE MILLION UNITED STATES DOLLAR NOW WEARE SEEKING FOR A TRUSTED PERSON WHO WILL RECEIVE THIS MONEY INTO HIS/HERACCOUNT FOR ONWARD INVESTMENT. OWEVER, WHAT WE NEEDED FROM YOU IS YOUR GOODASSISTANCE IN HELPING US TRANSFERRING THE SUM TO YOUR ACCOUNT SINCE WE AREINEXPERENCED IN THE WORLD OF BUSINESS, THAT'S THE REASON WHY WE ARE ASKINGFOR YOUR SUPPORT.  A DOCUMENT CONCERNING THE DEPOSIT MAY BE GIVEN TO YOU FOR YOUR VERIFICATION. WE REALLY NEED TO MOVE THE FUND OUT OF THIS COUNTRY TO YOURCOUNTRY. I AND MY MOTHER HAVE DECIEDED TO GIVE YOU 10% OF THE TOTAL SUM FORYOUR KIND ASSISTANCE. THE WORLD IS FULL OF BAD PEOPLE PLEASE CAN YOU PROVEYOUR GENUITY TO US FOR US TO HAVE YOU AS A PARTNER.  SORRY I AM NOT SAYING YOU ARE BAD PERSON BUT CONSIDER THAT THIS IS MONEYAND HOW THE MONEY WAS GOTTEN. IT IS INHERITACE AND LAST HOPE. SHOW YOURINTEREST AND WE PROCEED ON THE NEXT STEP OF ACTION. COTE D`IVOIRE IS NOLONGER CONDUSIVE FOR US TO STAY. WE LOOK FORWARD FOR YOUR URGENT REPLY.YOUCAN CALL US AT +22508572443 MY BEST REGARDS. MORRIS BUBAA AND MOTHER

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOUR ATM CARD PAYMENT‏
From:  CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA (info@cenbank.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 3:01:32 AM 
To:   

Attn: Beneficiary We have been informed that your outstanding inheritance funds with the Federal Government are yet to be received due to non-fulfillment of the legal required obligations as approved in respect of your inheritance.On this faithful reconciliation, we discovered that you've been dealing with none officials of the bank and agencies on the attempt to secure the release of your inheritance funds. We wish to bring to your notice that we are neck deep to check this gross misconduct by this syndicates who slight down our dignities to international communities. With the combine effort of the United Nation Anti-crime commission to alleviate and redeem the image and past wounds of some foreigners and firms who were defrauded of their money on the course of trying to receive their payment.The Federal Government is already compensating some individuals and firms with substantial evidence that their money was false fully collected from them. The sanity at present is ONE HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATE DOLLARS to each of those victims. "This is a secret" We have decided to bring a solution to your own problem. Right now we have arranged your payment through our swift card payment center Asia pacific, which is the test instruction by the new elected president of Federal Republic of Nigeria.This card center will send you an Atm card which would be used to withdraw your money from any Atm machine in any part of the world, but the maximum is TWO THOUSAND FIVE HUNDRED DOLLARS, Only per day, so if you would like to receive your fund this way let us know by contacting the card payment center and also sending the following information: 1. Your full name2. Phone and fax number3. Address were you want them to send the ATM card to (P.O box notacceptable)4. Your age and current occupation STEVE WALESIntegrated payment departmentEmail:atmdept118@aol.com The Atm card payment center has been mandated to issue Eight.three million united state dollars to you as part payment for this fiscal year 2010. Also for your information you have to stop any further communication with any other person(s) or office(s). This is to avoid any further problem in finalizing your payment. Email me back as soon as you receive this email for further direction in this regard and update me on any development from the above-mentioned office.Note: that because of impostors, we hereby issued you our code of conduct, which is (289-A1) so you have to indicate this code when contacting the card center. (Mr Sadiq Alman)Chief auditor to the president

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT REPLY NEEDED‏
From:  Ochuko Baba (ochukobaba1@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 01, 2010 4:07:59 PM 
To:  .@ 

àéGreetings From Mr.Ochuko Baba 

Dear Friend,
For your kind attention. I will be very glad if you do assist me to relocate this sum of ( US$18.6M ) to your account for the benefit of our both families.

This is a genuine business,only i cannot operate it alone without using a Foreigner who will stand as a beneficiary to the money, that is why i decided to contact you in a good manner to assist me and also to share the benefit together with me.
By indicating your interest I will send you the full details on how the business will be executed. 
Please be informed that your utmost confidentiality is required. If this interests you, I want to remind you of the confidentiality of this Transaction at hand whatever your decision is. 
I await your urgent response,and fill those question below to enable us proceed this business onward.

Your Full Name... 
Your Sex....
Your Age.....
Your Country.....
Marital Status.....
Your Occupation....
Your Personal Mobile Number......
Your Personal Fax Number........

Please keep this proposal as a top secret and delete if you are not interested.
Regards,
Mr.Ochuko Baba

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  FREE LOTTO International Promotion (safetyank@narmada.net.in)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 01, 2010 2:24:19 AM 
To:   

  Annual Prize 2010 This mail is to notify you that your Email Address attached to a Reference Number:EG/069713160012 and a Serial nr: 2443-05 has won an Award Sum of ?1,000,000.00 (One Million Euro Only).In an Email Sweepstakes® program held in our company on 31/05/2010 FREE LOTTO International Promotion, NEW YEAR BONANZA 2010. Please contact the claim officer through the below given contact information:Contact Person: Mr. King JoeDirect Email: king_joe1292@yahoo.co.uk   Website: WWW.free lotto.com Yours Sincerely,Mrs.Larry Sarawak SandiOn-line Co- Ordination.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  FREE LOTTO International Promotion (safetyank@narmada.net.in)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 01, 2010 2:24:03 AM 
To:   

  Annual Prize 2010 This mail is to notify you that your Email Address attached to a Reference Number:EG/069713160012 and a Serial nr: 2443-05 has won an Award Sum of ?1,000,000.00 (One Million Euro Only).In an Email Sweepstakes® program held in our company on 31/05/2010 FREE LOTTO International Promotion, NEW YEAR BONANZA 2010. Please contact the claim officer through the below given contact information:Contact Person: Mr. King JoeDirect Email: king_joe1292@yahoo.co.uk   Website: WWW.free lotto.com Yours Sincerely,Mrs.Larry Sarawak SandiOn-line Co- Ordination.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

update Your Mashreq Account!‏
From:  Mashreq - OnlineBanking UAE (crouchmanelectric@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 31, 2010 7 :10: 48 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 MashreqOn...html (21.9 KB)  


You have 1 new Available Payment Alert!.

Log Into your account by clicking the attachment given to resolve the problem.

Mashreq Bank Online.



--Forwarded Message Attachment--


r




Sign On  � Requirements � Security � Privacy policy � Service terms     Sign On demo  


NEW SIGN ON PROCESS: To access mashreqonline you need to create a User ID and Password using the virtual keyboard. To begin this registration process please select from one of the applicable options below. 
Registered Users 




User ID: 


Password: 

Transfer Code: 








  We advise you to reconfirm your password before entering and also check the caps lock button on the virtual keyboard before clicking on 'Sign On'. 
 Used mashreqonline before 
To create your User ID, Sign On with your existing mashreq account / credit card number and password. 
� Create User ID now 
  New to mashreqonline 
To sign up, you will need your mashreq account / credit card number and Telephone Identification Number. 
� Register now 










� Forgot - User ID / Password / User ID & Password   � Trouble Signing On   � Need assistance call +971 (4) 4244444 

Our website is secured using a Thawte Digital Certificate. This ensures that all information you send to us via the World Wide Web will be encrypted. You may click on the Thawte Trusted Site Seal any time to confirm that you are visiting a secure site hosted by Mashreq.







Sign On  • Requirements • Security • Privacy policy • Service terms     Sign On demo  


NEW SIGN ON PROCESS: To access mashreqonline you need to create a User ID and Password using the virtual keyboard. To begin this registration process please select from one of the applicable options below. 
Registered Users 




User ID: 


Password: 

Transfer Code: 








  We advise you to reconfirm your password before entering and also check the caps lock button on the virtual keyboard before clicking on 'Sign On'. 
 Used mashreqonline before 
To create your User ID, Sign On with your existing mashreq account / credit card number and password. 
» Create User ID now 
  New to mashreqonline 
To sign up, you will need your mashreq account / credit card number and Telephone Identification Number. 
» Register now 










• Forgot - User ID / Password / User ID & Password   • Trouble Signing On   • Need assistance call +971 (4) 4244444 

Our website is secured using a Thawte Digital Certificate. This ensures that all information you send to us via the World Wide Web will be encrypted. You may click on the Thawte Trusted Site Seal any time to confirm that you are visiting a secure site hosted by Mashreq.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CV- Chief / Senior Accountant (U.A.E Experience)‏
From:  inamilahi@gulfmaillive.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 31, 2010 4:30:06 PM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Inam Ilah...doc (56.5 KB)  


Sir, I have strong background in financial and management accounting, with an experience of more than 16 years including 12 years in the UAE. I am a Graduate in Commerce (B.com.) & currently pursuing ACCA. I have exposure to computerized accounting environment & well versed in Sage Pro 200 ERP, Tally, Peachtree & QuickBooks. I am specialist in handling the accounts of engineering & construction companies and have experience and expertise in core finance functions: treasury, accounting, controllership, corporate accounting, taxation & auditing. I have solid experience in setting standards and exercising hands-on quality control (ISO-9001). I am on employment visa. I am applying for the above position and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. I am expecting AED 12,000 plus benefits. Thanks and Regards, Inam Ilahi.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: Top Urgent‏
From:  Mr. Brown Shabangu (brownsh@live.co.za)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, May 31, 2010 3 :56: 35 PM 
To:   

From: Mr. Brown ShabanguEmail: brownsh@gala.netTel:+27785721256Date: 31/05/2010  Dear Sir, May i have the pleasure of introducing myself? I am Mr. Brown Shabangu a senior staff and chairman of tender board committee on the award of contracts in department of works and housing here in South Africa . I got your contact from an international trade directory. And your managerial records made me to solicit for your partnership in these regards. My aim of sending this "business proposal" to you is for you to assist me in the transfer of this sum {US$18,500, 000.00} into your account overseas. And this communication should be held in high confidence. My colleague and i in the department of works and land affairs wish to transfer into a safe and secured account overseas, the sum of US $18,500,000.00 (Eighteen million five hundred thousand united states dollars) which is over-invoiced amount from contracts we awarded to foreign contractors who have been duly paid on completion of their various contracts. This money right now is in a coded account in the first national bank of South Africa . However, by virtue of our position as civil servants, we cannot acquire these funds in our names or in the names of any company here in South Africa . I was therefore asked by my colleagues on trust and sincerity to look for a reliable international outfit partner abroad into whose account the sum of US$18.5 million will be transferred. We have agreed on the following sharing ratio if you accept our proposal. Seventy percent (70%) for us and thirty percent (30%) for you the account owner. My choice of you for this transaction is basically hanged on your field and profession, hence this business proposal. If you are interested in this deal, i will require some information from you in order to affect the transfer of the money. Please, be informed that we shall commence processing of claims of payment once we receive your interest from you, and the funds will get into your account within five (5) working days by telegraphic transfer (t.t). Note that this transaction is 100% risk free. I will appreciate, if you will send your response together with your full contacts via email as indicated above. i am waiting to hear from you soon. My Best regards to you, Brown Shabangu

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hyundai-kia 2010 Award Promo!!!‏
From:  Hyundai-Kia (info@hyundai-kia.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 31, 2010 1 :33: 45 PM 
To:   

 DEAR WINNER, THIS MESSAGE IS FROM HYUNDAI-KIA COMPANY UK BRANCH . WE HEREBY NOTIFY YOU OF YOUR AWARD OF 750,934.00GBP CONFIRM YOUR EMAIL, NAME, ADD, AGE, SEX, TEL ,OCCUPATION AND COUNTRY FOR YOUR CLAIM.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You have 1 new Security Message Alert!‏
From:  MashreqOnline - Banking (technical.emsc@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 31, 2010 1 :31: 20 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 MashreqOn...html (21.9 KB)  


You have 1 new Security Message Alert!.

Log In into your account by clicking the attachment given to resolve the problem.

MashreqOnline.



--Forwarded Message Attachment--


r




Sign On  � Requirements � Security � Privacy policy � Service terms     Sign On demo  


NEW SIGN ON PROCESS: To access mashreqonline you need to create a User ID and Password using the virtual keyboard. To begin this registration process please select from one of the applicable options below. 
Registered Users 




User ID: 


Password: 

Transfer Code: 








  We advise you to reconfirm your password before entering and also check the caps lock button on the virtual keyboard before clicking on 'Sign On'. 
 Used mashreqonline before 
To create your User ID, Sign On with your existing mashreq account / credit card number and password. 
� Create User ID now 
  New to mashreqonline 
To sign up, you will need your mashreq account / credit card number and Telephone Identification Number. 
� Register now 










� Forgot - User ID / Password / User ID & Password   � Trouble Signing On   � Need assistance call +971 (4) 4244444 

Our website is secured using a Thawte Digital Certificate. This ensures that all information you send to us via the World Wide Web will be encrypted. You may click on the Thawte Trusted Site Seal any time to confirm that you are visiting a secure site hosted by Mashreq

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CV – Business Development / Sales & Marketing (IT Products & Services)‏
From:  zakir@hottmail.li 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 31, 2010 1:05:43 PM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Zakir Kha...doc (82.5 KB)  


Sir, I hold a Master Degree in Business Administration (MBA – Information Technology) and a Commerce Degree (B.Com.). I also have done Diploma in Advance Computing. I have 2 years of experience in sales in IT products & Services with a reputed organization in India dealing in well known brands. I am on visit visa and would like to be considered against the above positions. Please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. I am expecting AED 5,000/- Thanks & regards Zakir Hafeez Khan

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I´m looking forward to your acknowledgement.‏
From:  Mr Williams Ayo Mawusi (mrwilliamsayom@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 31, 2010 10:05:47 AM 
To:   

Compliments! I am Williams Ayo Mawusi, a 52-year-old Ghanaian. I have a piece of classified information for you. I hope you read through and indicate your acknowledgement if this deal interest you. What I am about to inform you is a top secret, therefore treat it as such. I am a banker and currently the Swift Operational Manager of the International Commercial Bank Ghana Limited. I endorse and direct incoming Swift Transfers from correspondent banks to our bank. The sum of US$22, 000.000 {Twenty Two Million United States Dollar} was transferred two days ago by a construction company from Barclays Bank Mauritius into this account 0240029052601UE ICON Ghana Limited. I had received a call from the accountant of the company this morning informing me that the CEO and beneficiary of the account died around 2.45 am today. He revealed some secrets to me and pleaded with me to redirect the fund to another account outside Ghana. I had thought deeply about this and gave my nod to it because it is a life-time opportunity to improve my status. Meanwhile the beneficiary of the fund in question is late Mr. K.S. Malayappan, a Multimillionaire Indian gold miner and contractor who also reside in Ghana. Following the above circumstances, I have commenced my search for a reliable partner who can provide a good bank account to receive the fund before there can be any trace. It was during my search in the Internet that I got your contact. So, if you are willing and trustworthy, kindly indicate your interest in earnest. I have discussed with the accountant and we resolved to share the fund equally on completion of this deal. The most important thing is that we all must treat this as a top secret among us. Let me also assure you that there are practically no risks involved because it is a bank-to-bank transfer. My position in the bank will also ease some processes involved. I shall be demanding your complete profile in your reply if you are willing to partner with me. I anticipate your prompt response. Regards, Williams A. Mawusi.

----------


## om faisal

Full view
  This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Letters of Intent‏
From:  Commercial Bank (bankcommercial10@gala.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 30, 2010 5 :22: 56 PM 
To:   

From the Desk of:
Peter P. Ekeh
Reply me thru this e-mail "ekehepet@aol.com"
I wish to seek your assistance for the transfer of US$25M depository made by a foreign investor (an Oil consultant/contractor) for an investment programme that has remained dormant for years now. I discovered that the account holder died without making a WILL on the depository.I have secured from the probate an ORDER OF MANDAMUS to locate any of deceased beneficiaries
I have made several enquiries to his embassy here in Nigeria to locate any of his Extended relatives, this has also proved unsuccessful to locate any member of his family. Now the management of the bank has issued a notice to provide the next of kin to claim the funds or they have the account frozen. Since I have been unsuccessful in locating the relatives for years now.
This money cannot be approved to a local bank account holder, but can only be approved to a foreigner. If you will stand as next of kin to the fund, it will be shared 50%/50%. As this is a TWO-man business deal transaction.assuring you a 100% risk free. Your percentage will also be a source of up-liftment. You have absolutely nothing to LOSE in assisting me instead, you have so much to GAIN. Be rest assured that this transaction would be most profitable for both of us
I shall provide you with more details and relevant documents that will help you understand the transaction. I need your assistance and co-operation to this reality as I have done my Home-work and fine tune the best way to create you as the beneficiary of the fund. My position as the branch manager of the bank will be used to advance this deal.
I will like you to provide immediately your full Names and Address, Date of Birth, Occupation, Tel & Fax Numbers so that an Attorney will be able to prepare the necessary documents and affidavit which will put you in place as the next of kin. The Attorney will draft and carry out the notarization of the WILL and also obtain the necessary documents and letter of probate/administration in your favor for the transfer.
All I require is your honest co-operation to enable us sees this deal. I guarantee you that this transaction will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you and I from any breach of the law.
I will appreciate your early reply for commencement of business. Contact me for acknowledgment thru this e-mail"ekehepet@aol.com" and whereby you are not interested; please indicate in your reply so that I can seek for the assistance of someone else.
If this proposal is acceptable by you, I expect that you will not take undue advantage of the trust I Will bestow in you. I await your urgent response.
Thanks with great regards.
Peter p. Ekeh
Reply me thru this e-mail "ekehepet@aol.com"
 © 2010 Microsoft Privacy Terms of use

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOUR EMAIL HAVE WON THE MICROSOFT MERIT AWARD 2010‏
From:  MICROSOFT INCORPORATION (ascottgrant@rediffmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 30, 2010 4 :20: 52 AM 
To:   



MICROSOFT INCORPORATION
Microsoft London (Cardinal Place)
100 Victoria Street
London SW1E 5JL
Lucky Numbers JKT0228192583

Dear Lucky Winner No.005,
WE ARE PLEASED TO NOTIFY YOU THAT YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS HAVE WON YOU A TOTAL SUM OF $2,500,000 FROM OUR ASIAN EUROPEAN MONTHLY SWEEPSTAKES PROMOTION HELD THIS MAY,2010.NOTE:ALL PARTICIPANTS WERE SELECTED FROM THE WORLD WIDE WEBSITES(WWW) ESPECIALLY YAHOO,MSN,GMAIL,AOL EMAIL ETC. THROUGH OUR MICROSOFT COMPUTER BALLOT SYSTEM DRAWN FROM 21,000 NAMES, 3,000 NAMES FROM EACH OF THE SIX(6) CONTINENTS OF THE WORLD  AS PART OF INTERNATIONAL "E-MAIL" PROMOTIONS PROGRAM, WHICH IS CONDUCTED ANNUALLY FOR OUR PROMINENT MS -WORD USERS ALL OVER THE WORLD, AND TO ENCOURAGE THE USE OF INTERNET AND COMPUTERS WORLDWIDE FROM MICROSOFT INCORPORATION.YOUR QUALIFICATION NUMBERS (JKT-222-6747/JKT-900-56)URGENTLY CONTACT OUR FIDUCIARY AGENTS FOR YOUR PRIZE DELIVERY SERVICE.MOST IMPORTANTLY CALL THE NUMBERS BELOW AFTER SENDING YOUR WINNINGS INFORMATION'S THROUGH THE EMAIL FOR PAYMENT.

CONTACT PERSON:
(James Lynch Manning)
Email: microsoftincorporation@yahoo.co.id
microsofftonlines@gmail.com
Phone:+62 85697388009
+62 87 883 461 701

NOTE: please send to your claims agent the following information by email . 
(1) File Number: ID2267-2010
(2) Ref. Code :KP23/967/MCL5 /JKT
(3) Grant Number: MICC/97846563459/206
(A)Residential address:
(B)Tel(Mobile):
(C)Nationality/Country:
(D)Full Names:                                  
(E)Age/Sex:
(F)Occupation/Position:

Yours sincerely,
Mrs.Helen G.J.Tompson.
Tel:+62 878-834-61701
ASIAN EUROPEAN COORDINATOR.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Contact : Mr. Benny Potter‏
From:  Google Incorporation (info.web@googl.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, May 30, 2010 4:14:55 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Google An...doc (29.5 KB)  

Incorporation®
Stamford new Road,
Altricham Cheshire,
WA14 1EP London,
United Kingdom.



Google Anniversary Winning Notification 2010,

We wish to congratulate you once again on this note, for being part of our winners selected this year Anniversary. This promotion was set-up to encourage the active users of the Google search engine and the Google ancillary services.

Hence we do believe with your winning prize, you will continue to be active and patronage to the Google search engine. Google is now the biggest search engine worldwide and making effort to ensure that it remains the most widely used search engine, we ran an online e-mail beta test which your email address emerge the 4th prize winner, You have therefore won the entire sum of Six Hundred And Fifty thousand Great British Pounds Sterling (£650, 000, 00) 


A winning cheque will be issued in your name by Google Promotion Award Team, and also a certificate of prize claims will be sent along side your winning cheque.

Contact Google Incorporation ® Online Foreign Transfer Manager With Information Below.

*Foreign Transfer Manager: Mr. Benny Potter,
*Email: mr.bennypotter@mail.md
*Tel: +44 70457 21764.

You are advised to contact your Foreign Transfer Manager with the following details to avoid unnecessary delay and complications:

VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM.

.Full Name: 
.Residential Address:
.Fax/Tel (Mobile): 
.Nationality/Country: 
.Age/Sex: 
.Occupation/Position: 
.Payment Option:
.What is your comment On Google Promo?

Please take note of your award security information (Data File Number: UK/9420X2/68, Winning Number: GUK/877/798/2010)

Be advice that it is highly imperative that we inform you of some of the required procedures pertaining to filing for your claims with reference to clause fourteen, page thirty four of the International promo remittance policy handbook (ILRPH), you have two options from which you are to choose in receiving your prize money. 

*OPTION ONE: VIA COURIER/POST: we will have his/her winnings cheque and certificate delivered at the winner’s doorstep.
*OPTION TWO: TRANSFER VIA BANK ACCOUNT: the winnings will be transferred to the winner in cash via Online Bank Transfer.

NOTE: For security reason and to avoid double claims winners of this program are hereby advised to keep his or her winning information’s strictly confidential until your winning prize is remitted to you.


Congratulations from the Staffs & Members of the Google promotional Board Commission.

Sincerely,
Mrs. Julian Morris.
©2010 Google Incorporation® Uk

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

8938.30987.3.322‏
From:  World Casino Directory (jseymour05@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 29, 2010 1:40:00 PM 
To:  . 

 Dear Winner, The World Casino Directory this is our website: www.worldcasinodirectory.com in collaborate with the British Governor as supported by the World Gambling organization are notifying you that from the last draw held few days ago, Were your email emerge as one of the lucky winner of 920,000 GBP attach to the File Number: WCL/667/0092.2298 Ticket Number: 8938.30987.3.322. Lucky Number: 93875222. Meaning you have been approved to claim the sum of 920,000.00 GBP (Nine Hundred and Twenty Thousand Great British Pounds) All participants were selected randomly from World Wide Web site through computer draws system and extracted from over 10,000,000 companies and personal e-mails. So your email is your online automatic ticket that qualified you for this draw. You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum 920,000.00 GBP In view of this, your 920,000.00 GBP (Nine Hundred and Twenty Thousand Great British Pounds) would be released to you by following the directives of the UK Parcel Delivery. Our London-UK Courier will immediately commence the process to facilitate the release of your Cheque as soon as you contact their office. So you are required to forward the following details to our trusted Courier to help facilitate the processing of your claims:  You are to contact the UK Parcel Delivery for payment with details below: Courier Name: UK Parcel Delivery.Contact Person: Mr. Michael Benton.Email: Agentmichael@parceldel.co.ukTel: +44-702-402-3578 PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM ::(: 1) FULL NAME ::(: 2) FULL ADDRESS ::(: 3) NATIONALITY ::(: 4) AGE ::(: 5) OCCUPATION ::(: 6) TELEPHONE NUMBER ::(: 7) SEX ::(: 8) TOTAL AMOUNT WON ::(: 9) COUNTRY: NOTE: *Winners are advised to keep their winnings confidential to avoid Fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending the prize claim by Winner. Regards,Victoria Scott.  -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CV – Customer Service / Sales coordination / Business Development / Office Administration‏
From:  haleemdeen@gulfmaillive.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 29, 2010 1:12:03 PM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 Haleemdee...doc (68.5 KB)  


Sir, I have 8 years of experience in Sales, Customer Service & Administration in KSA, Qatar & Sri Lanka and have the reputation of working for internationally reputed brands in KSA & Qatar. I am professionally qualified with a Diploma in Business Management and a proven Technical Communicator with expertise in Sales & Marketing, Business Development & Customer Support. I can speak English, Arabic & Hindi fluently. I am on visit visa. I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. Thanks & regards S.S.D. Haleemdeen

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Donation From A Dying Mother‏
From:  asetaplesr@ns201305.ovh.net on behalf of Dr.Amro Hasim (al_talyaniemirates@atlantisgoose.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, May 29, 2010 2 :33: 31 AM 
To:  hytham62@hotmail.com 

Urgent Attention!As a matter of urgency my patient Mrs. Aziza Hafiz a Canadian born American citizen is at the point of death here in our Hospital. She made an oral Will earlier this morning for her bond deposit of £2.878.678 with one a bank . She mandated me as her Doctor to find a good person man or woman who will make good use of this fund as humanitarian assistance and who will use it to help the less privileged in the U.S.A ,Canada or any where in the world. According to her the fund valued at £2.878.678 will be made available in certified Bank Draft to you for distribution to orphanages of your choice .Her present condition cannot allow her to state exactly what whom and where to donate as that will be done by you. She doesn’t want someone that is unreliable because it would only mess the whole arrangement up, if you are not reliable and committed towards achieving the goal of Mrs. Aziza Hafiz. Having known her condition she mandated me her Doctor to look for a good person so that the ownership of the fund will be transferred to him/her to fund orphanages and less privileged. She is suffering from cancer of the lungs and heart related complications. Since she had no written will she said she don't want this money to be converted to the Government ownership after her death rather she wants the money to be used in helping the less privileged . If you will accept to help you shall be entitled to 35% of the fund after transfer while 65% will be distributed to the less privileged homes by you. According to her she lost the husband and her two daughters in Iraq in 2002 bombing. Therefore she would not want the money to be declared as unclaimed in-case she dies having no written will.  For the past few hours she has been in a state of comma and medically she has no chance of survival. If you can be trusted with such humanitarian help, acknowledge by confirming your detail contact address which will include phone and fax numbers age occupation with an assurance not to betray the confidence being reposed in you on the long run. As soon as i here from you with your sincere interest to help, I will link you up with her legal solicitor with an official beneficiary appointment application whom she has also briefed about the transfer of her bequest. Right now what am waiting for is your consent and genuine intent to help for transfer of his legacy to you. If you can assure us that you can as well utilize this money for the betterment of less privileged then get back to me with your details.  I am looking forward to your response. Thanks in anticipation for your sincere cooperation. Dr Amro

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

update Your Mashreq Account!‏
From:  Mashreq - OnlineBanking UAE (crouchmanelectric@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, May 31, 2010 6 :53: 50 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 MashreqOn...html (21.9 KB)  


You have 1 new Available Payment Alert!.

Log Into your account by clicking the attachment given to resolve the problem.

Mashreq Bank Online.



--Forwarded Message Attachment--


r




Sign On  � Requirements � Security � Privacy policy � Service terms     Sign On demo  


NEW SIGN ON PROCESS: To access mashreqonline you need to create a User ID and Password using the virtual keyboard. To begin this registration process please select from one of the applicable options below. 
Registered Users 




User ID: 


Password: 

Transfer Code: 








  We advise you to reconfirm your password before entering and also check the caps lock button on the virtual keyboard before clicking on 'Sign On'. 
 Used mashreqonline before 
To create your User ID, Sign On with your existing mashreq account / credit card number and password. 
� Create User ID now 
  New to mashreqonline 
To sign up, you will need your mashreq account / credit card number and Telephone Identification Number. 
� Register now 










� Forgot - User ID / Password / User ID & Password   � Trouble Signing On   � Need assistance call +971 (4) 4244444 

Our website is secured using a Thawte Digital Certificate. This ensures that all information you send to us via the World Wide Web will be encrypted. You may click on the Thawte Trusted Site Seal any time to confirm that you are visiting a secure site hosted by Mashreq.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

1,000.000.00GBP has been awarded to you.‏
From:  MLOT (mlot89@xcelco.on.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 1:28:42 AM 
To:  info@winning.com 

Submit Name:Address:Age:Sex:Occupation:Tel and country.

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)
From:  francisco lopez pedregosa (pacordoba87@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 1:37:26 PM 
To:  lbarfuss@msn.com 

You can work from home



72464875
nnwkpu

Remove 


Riyadh 
JOB REPORTLast Updated: Monday, June 7, 2010 Recession Buster
Working online From Home The Next Gold Rush. Work At Home Mom Makes $8,795/Month Part-Time
News Daily 7 Investigates Work From Home Programs..



Have You Ever Considered Working Online?

Kelly Richards of Riyadh never thought that she would, until curiosity got the best of her and she filled out a simple online form. Before she knew it, she discovered her secret to beating the recession, and being able to provide for her family while at home with her three children.

I read Kelly's blog last month and decided to feature her story in our weekly consumer report. In our phone interview she told me her amazing story. "I actually make about $7,000-$9,000 a month. Is enough to comfortably replace my old jobs income, especially considering I only work about 10-13 hours a week from home.

Working online has been a financial windfall for Marie, who struggled for months to find a decent job but kept hitting dead ends. "I lost my job shortly after the recession hit, I needed reliable income, I was not interested in the "get rich quick" scams you see all over the internet. Those are all pyramid scams or stuff where you have to sell to your friends and family. I just needed a legitimate way to earn a living for me and my family. The best part of working online is that I am always home with the kids, I save a lot of money."


I asked her about how she started her remarkable journey. "It was pretty easy, I filled out a short form and applied for a work at home kit. There is a small shipping and handling fee, its not really free but it was under $10. I got the Kit and within four weeks I was making over $5,000 a month. Its really simple, I am not a computer whiz, but I can use the internet."

Online giant Google, worth over 100 billion dollars is the most used search engine and internet market place. Google is the #1 internet site in the world, over 50 percent of all internet traffic flows through them everyday. Using Google and the other search engines to make money online has been a eye-opener for Marie. There are plenty of scams on the internet claiming you can make $50,000 a month, but that is exactly what they are scams. From my conversation with Marie, "I am making a good salary from home, which is amazing, under a year ago I was jobless in a horrible economy. I thank god every day that I filled out that form."

Quickly, Kelly Richards was able to use the simple Home Based Business kit to make it out of the recession.





Kelly had never shared her story before, and with her permission, we are putting it public

Step 1
Go to this link, fill out a basic online form and hit submit at Home Based Business (Just Pay a $9.95 Shipping Fee for Overnight Fedex)

Step 2
Follow the instructions at Home Based Business and set up your account. You will be contacted within 48 hours by your personal coach.

Step 3
Get Paid! You can choose to receive checks or have them deposited directly into your checking account. (Your first checks will be about $500 to $1,500 a week. Then it goes up from there. Depends on how much time you spend on it each week.)

Free Trial Promotion Ends Tomorrow: Tuesday, June 8, 2010



Associated Links:
-   Home Based Business




Read Responses For This Article
"Work At Home Mom Makes $6,397/Month Part-Time." 


Mark
   @ 6:53am


The timing of this couldn't be better, my wife and I are struggling too and this could be our answer.


Deb
   @ 7:24am 

Thanks for the info, just started this 3 weeks ago. I've gotten 2 checks for a total of $1900, pretty cooll.!


Thomas
   @ 8:58am


Has anyone tried this yet? Looks promising.


Dennis
   @ 9:00am


@Thomas, I'm using it now and it's working pretty well actually! I paid a dollar for shipping, got it in a few days, signed up for my account and have been cranking along ever since. My first week I made a whopping $288 and the second week I doubled that then it kinda snowballed to $500 a day! I'm gonna grow this puppy as big as I can. Here's a screen shot of my stats, my wife is in shock. 



Stephen
   @ 10:47am


Is this for real? I tried one thing and it didn't pan out. I made about $500 a month but that was 2 years ago. I'm going to give this a shot.


Wendy
   @ 11:36am


I think this is great and will come in really handy right now. I'm not the best computer user but I think I can do this!!!  :: 


Wes
   @ 12:39am


Just a quick notice about this thing. It does work but you have to be able to use a computer at least somewhat. If you can use email, etc. then you'll be fine.


Wanda
   @ 1:47pm


I just got my first check for $2800.00! How cool is that it took about 2 weeks for me to get the first check. 


Michael
   @ 2:03pm


this is a pretty cool article. I like that fact that it uses the internet!


James
   @ 2:31pm


I don't know. Im still kind of worried about the entire thing. Ive never worked from home


Dan
   @ 3:50pm


Does anyone know if you have to have any programs or a certain computer to make this work?


Justin
   @ 3:58pm



Hey Dan, the answer is No. Any computer you have will work, I currently use this system on an old laptop and it works great. You just need the kit that the author named in the article.


Mark
   @ 4:27pm


Holy cow Dennis! Thanks for posting that screen shot, you just gave me the inspiration I needed. Wow! :-)


Justin
   @ 5:19pm


I hope this works because i really hate my boss!!!!!


Mike
   @ 6:41pm


The timing of this couldn't be better, my wife and I are struggling too and this could be our answer.


Diane
   @ 7:01pm


saw it and i'm gonna try it tomorrow


Mary
   @ 8:20pm


I wonder how well this will work if I only do it a couple hours at night? I still have my day job( which I would love to quit, lol ), but right now I only have time for a couple hours a night. Ill reply back and let you guys know!


Davis
   @ 9:47pm


This is amazing! I wish I knew about this 5 years ago.


Thomas
   @ 9:43pm


I'd just like to add my story; I think others would like to hear it. I too was always leery about work at home offers because they always seemed to be scams. But after the recession hit, I was a little frightened. I wanted to have a backup plan just in case. So, I took your advice and got my free kit. It worked like a charm - I was earning money right away! I eventually did get laid off, just as I had feared, but since I had been using the online kit, I had money to fall back on. Now I'm doing better than I had at my job!


We apologize for the inconvenience, the comment form on this article is tempoarily closed at this time.




Kelly Richards is a regular mom who lost her job last year, after an unsuccessful job hunt she started working online. I interviewed her about her amazing story and she revealed her steps for success.

Step 1

Go to this link, fill out a basic online form and hit submit at Home Based Business (Only Pay The $9.95 S&H Fee!)

Step 2

Follow the instructions at Home Based Business and set up your account. You will be contacted within 48 hours by your personal coach.

Step 3

Get Paid! You can choose to receive checks or have them deposited directly into your checking account. (Your first checks will be about $500 to $1,500 a week. Then it goes up from there. Depends on how much time you spend on it each week.)

Free Trial Promotion Ends Tomorrow: Tuesday, June 8, 2010







 Copyright 2009-2010  News 7 Daily. All Rights Reserved.

----------


## om faisal

Full view
 Hello
From:  faye wetherall (fayewetherall@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 12:57:20 PM 
To:  skalber@msn.com 

Hello,
You recently contacted us requesting more information about how to make an income from home.

Here it is

Denise Goldsmith
HBB Interactive Inc., 625 2nd Street San Francisco, CA 94107, U.S.A
You can modify/update your subscription here 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Get a new e-mail account with Hotmail - Free. Sign-up now.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Quick Alert
From:  Wells Fargo Online (alert-cus@wellsfargo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 06, 2010 10 :10: 37 PM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

This is an important information regarding your Wachovia Secure Account 

Account Requires Complete Profile Update due to recent server upgrade. 
Please update profile immediately by following this link:

https://wachovia.com/update- profile.cfm 

Thank you.
Please do not "Reply" to this message. 

Contact Us
(800) 950-2296, 24 hours a day, seven days a week. 
electronic.services@wachovia.com

Online Services Center
http://www.wachovia.com/onlineservicescenter

Unsubscribe
http://www.wachovia.com/alertunsubscribe 

Change Email Address
http://www.wachovia.com/changeemail

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello Friend,
From:  Mrs. Mary Susan Derrick (sunday@orgtekstil.com.tr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 06, 2010 6:40:20 PM 
To:   

Hello,  I am Mrs. Mary Susan Derrick, I am a US citizen, 48 years Old. I reside here in New Braunfels Texas 78132. My residential address is as follows. 108 Crockett Court. Apt 303, New Braunfels Texas, United States, am thinking of relocating since I am now rich. I am one of those that took part in the Compensation in Nigeria many years ago and they refused to pay me, I had paid over $20,000USD while in the USA, trying to get my payment all to no avail.  So I decided to travel down to Nigeria with all my compensation documents, and I was directed to meet Barrister Scott Daniel, who is the FOREIGN REMITTANCE AWARD COMMITTEE, and I contacted him and he explained everything to me. He said whoever is contacting us through e-mails are fake.He took me to the paying bank for the claim of my Compensation payment.  Right now I am the happiest woman on earth because I have received my Compensation funds of $1,500,000.00USD (One Million Five Hundred Thousand US Dollars). Moreover, Barrister Scott Daniel showed me the full information of those that are yet to receive their payments and I saw your name and e-mail address as one of the beneficiaries that is why I decided to email you to stop dealing with those people, they are not with your fund, they are only making money out of you. I will advise you to contact Barrister Scott Daniel.  You have to contact him directly with your.  Full Name:Home Address:Phone Number:Country: FOREIGN REMITTANCE AWARD HOUSEBarrister Scott DanielEmail: barr_scott_daniel@yahoo.cnTelephone: +234-8137520895  You really have to stop dealing with those people that are contacting you and telling you that your fund is with them, it is not in anyway with them, they are only taking advantage of you and they will dry you up until you have nothing.The only money I paid after I met Barrister Scott Daniel was just $200 for the paper works, take note of that. Once again stop contacting those people, I will advise you to contact Barrister Scott Daniel so that he can help you to deliver your fund instead of dealing with those liars that will be turning you around asking for different kind of money to complete your transaction. Thank You and Be Blessed. Mrs. Mary Susan Derrick.108 Crockett Court. Apt 303,New Braunfels Texas, 78132United States

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Barclays Bank Compensation Scheme
From:  Barclays Bank Group (customerservice@barclays.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 05, 2010 11:17:11 PM 
To:   

  BARCLAYS BANK OF UKBarclays Bank PLC1 Churchill PlaceLondon, E14 5HP,United Kingdomhttp://www.barclays.co.uk Dear Customer, INSTRUCTIONS TO CREDIT YOUR ACCOUNT WITH THE SUM OF US$5,800,000.00 We at this bank wish to congratulate and inform you that after thorough reviewof your Inheritance/Contract funds transfer release documents in conjunctionwith the Central Bank and the International Monetary Fund assessment report,your payment file was forwarded to us for immediate transfer of a part-paymentUS$5,800,000.00 to your designated bank account from their offshore account with us. The Audit reports given to us shows that you have been going through hard timesby paying a lot of money to see to the release of your funds, which has beendelayed by some dubious officials.We therefore advice that you stop further communication with any correspondenceoutside this office since you do not have to pay any money or fee to receiveyour funds as you have met up with the whole funds transfer requirements. The only thing required from you is to obtain the Non-Residential Clearance Formto enable us credit your account directly by telegraphic transfer or through anyof our corresponding banks and send copies of the funds transfer releasedocuments to you and your bankers for confirmation. Should you follow our directives, your funds will be credited and reflect inyour bank account within five (5) bank working days from the day you obtain thisNon-Residential Clearance Form. For further details and assistance on this Remittance Notification, kindlyforward your FULL CONTACT ADDRESS, TELEPHONE and FAX NUMBERS directlyto my private E-mail: nancy.webster@hotmail.co.ukYours sincerely, Mrs. Nancy WebsterHead, International Banking Division.Barclays Bank PLC, UK. ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Contact Charles Williams
From:  MRS. ROSE HILLS (ableman@poczta.wprost.pl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 05, 2010 10:55:54 PM 
To:   

UNITED NATIONS ORGANIZATIONHEADQUARTER: UN PLAZA, FIRST AVENUE, 46TH STREET, NY, 10017, USAOur Ref: UN/SNT/STB  Date: 3rd June 2010 Attention: Valued Beneficiary, RE: YOUR APPROVED PAYMENT The British Prime Minister in conjunction with U.S.A GOVERNMENT, WORLD BANK, UNITED NATION ORGANIZATION does hereby give this irrevocable approval order with Release Code: GNC/8043/05/10 in your favor for your contract entitlement/award winning payment with the UNITED NATIONS to your nominated bank account. Now your new Payment references are as follow; United Nations Approval No: UN-30015P, White House Approved No: W1144CV, Reference No: 35460021, Allocation No: 236476 Password No: 010331, Pin Code No: 55674 and your Certificate of Merit Payment No : 301 , World Bank Released Code No: 3092; Citibank Telex confirmation No: -3344111; Secret Code No: XXTN301, Having received these vital payment approval codes, you are therefore qualified to received and confirm Your payment with the United Nations immediately within the next 72hrs. As a matter of fact, you are required to Deal and Communicate only with MR. CHARLES WILLIAMS, DIRECTOR INTERNATIONAL REMMITTANCE - CITIBANK - UK BRANCH, with the help and monitoring team from the IMF - New York Branch, Committee On Foreign Payment Matters with United Nations, will look up to make sure you receive your entitlement. So contact: MR. CHARLES WILLIAMS via the below contact information:  CONTACT CODE (500)OFFICER: MR. CHARLES WILLIAMS.REMMITTANCE DEPARTMENT - CITIBANK - LONDON BRANCH.Citibank House, 335-336 Strand, Covent Garden, WC2R 1HATELEPHONE OFFICE/BANK: ::(: +447035946416),FAX NUMBER:+448704789759EMAIL: mandates@citi-bankmail.comPersonal address: williecharlesbox@aol.com For immediate release of your contract/inheritance/Award Winning claim, be informed that you are not allowed to correspond with any unauthorized individual or office in line with this mandate; you are required to forward to him the bellow information for your transfer. YOUR FULL NAME:ADDRESS, CITY, STATE AND COUNTRY:PHONE, FAX AND MOBILE:COMPANY NAME (IF ANY) POSITION AND ADDRESS:BANK NAME: & BANK ADRESS: BANK PHONE AND FAX NUMBER:ACCOUNT NUMBER: SWIFT CODE/ ROUTING NUMBER:   Thank you for your co-operation. Yours faithfully, MRS. ROSE HILLS(DIRECTOR COMMITTEE ON FOREIGN CONTRACT/AWARD WINNING PAYMENT UNITED NATION AND USA GOVERNMENT.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Barclays Bank Compensation Scheme
From:  Barclays Bank Group (customerservice@barclays.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 05, 2010 10:09:00 PM 
To:   

  BARCLAYS BANK OF UKBarclays Bank PLC1 Churchill PlaceLondon, E14 5HP,United Kingdomhttp://www.barclays.co.uk Dear Customer, INSTRUCTIONS TO CREDIT YOUR ACCOUNT WITH THE SUM OF US$5,800,000.00 We at this bank wish to congratulate and inform you that after thorough reviewof your Inheritance/Contract funds transfer release documents in conjunctionwith the Central Bank and the International Monetary Fund assessment report,your payment file was forwarded to us for immediate transfer of a part-paymentUS$5,800,000.00 to your designated bank account from their offshore account with us. The Audit reports given to us shows that you have been going through hard timesby paying a lot of money to see to the release of your funds, which has beendelayed by some dubious officials.We therefore advice that you stop further communication with any correspondenceoutside this office since you do not have to pay any money or fee to receiveyour funds as you have met up with the whole funds transfer requirements. The only thing required from you is to obtain the Non-Residential Clearance Formto enable us credit your account directly by telegraphic transfer or through anyof our corresponding banks and send copies of the funds transfer releasedocuments to you and your bankers for confirmation. Should you follow our directives, your funds will be credited and reflect inyour bank account within five (5) bank working days from the day you obtain thisNon-Residential Clearance Form. For further details and assistance on this Remittance Notification, kindlyforward your FULL CONTACT ADDRESS, TELEPHONE and FAX NUMBERS directlyto my private E-mail: nancy.webster@hotmail.co.ukYours sincerely, Mrs. Nancy WebsterHead, International Banking Division.Barclays Bank PLC, UK.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Its not too late to participate! Rd. 3 Begins in the FXDD F1 Contest
From:  FXDD-Malta Sales (sales@fxdd.com.mt)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 1 :23: 38 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com 

If you cannot read this message, please click here


The results are in from Round 2 of the FXDD Formula 1 Trading Contest. 
The results are in from Round 2 of the FXDD Formula 1 Trading Contest. The trading action was intense and we gave away 94 total prizes including the lucky winner of the Grand Prize - 2 exclusive VIP tickets Canadian Grand Prix Race Weekend! 

CLICK HERE TO SEE THE RESULTS & WINNERS FROM ROUND 1 

Round 3 is starting and we are giving away another Grand Prize of 2 VIP tickets to the Hungarian Grand Prix Race Weekend in Budapest August 1st along with 93 other cash prizes. 

Its not to late to participate!
CLICK HERE TO SIGN UP OR LEARN MORE 


Eligible Races Include: 

Hungarian Grand Prix 
July 30 - August 1 
Italian Grand Prix 
September 10-12 2010 
Singapore Grand Prix 
September 24-26 2010 
Abu Dhabi Grand Prix 
November 12-14 2010 

All you need is a live FXDD trading account with at least $250 and you're eligible to participate. 

Deposit funds into your live trading account or sign up for one today to compete in this exclusive contest. 





HIGH RISK WARNING: Foreign exchange trading carries a high level of risk that may not be suitable for all investors. Leverage creates additional risk and loss exposure. Before you decide to trade foreign exchange, carefully consider your investment objectives, experience level, and risk tolerance. You could lose some or all of your initial investment; do not invest money that you cannot afford to lose. Educate yourself on the risks associated with foreign exchange trading, and seek advice from an independent financial or tax advisor if you have any questions.

ADVISORY WARNING: FXDD provides references and links to selected blogs and other sources of economic and market information as an educational service to its clients and prospects and does not endorse the opinions or recommendations of the blogs or other sources of information. Clients and prospects are advised to carefully consider the opinions and analysis offered in the blogs or other information sources in the context of the client or prospect's individual analysis and decision making. None of the blogs or other sources of information is to be considered as constituting a track record. Past performance is no guarantee of future results and FXDD specifically advises clients and prospects to carefully review all claims and representations made by advisors, bloggers, money managers and system vendors before investing any funds or opening an account with any Forex dealer. Any news, opinions, research, data, or other information contained within this website is provided as general market commentary and does not constitute investment or trading advice. FXDD expressly disclaims any liability for any lost principal or profits without limitation which may arise directly or indirectly from the use of or reliance on such information. As with all such advisory services, past results are never a guarantee of future results. 

FXDD K2, First Floor, Forni Complex, Valletta Waterfront Floriana, FRN 1913 Malta
(+356) 2013-3933. Or visit us on the web at: global.fxdd.com 

Subscribe  |  Modify Your Profile  |  Unsubscribe  |  Forward To A Friend

----------


## om faisal

Last Warning!!! Account Alert!
From:  Windows Live Hotmail (kjbentley1@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 4 :34: 58 PM 
To:  Windows Live (kjbentley1@hotmail.com) 

ACCOUNT@ UPDATED 

Windows Live Team Account Alert!!!



Dear Account User 

This Email is from Hotmail Customer Care. We are having congestions due to the anonymous registration of Hotmail accounts so we are shutting down some Hotmail accounts and your account was among those to be deleted. We are sending this email to you so that you can verify and let us know if you still want to use this account.


Due to the congestion in all Hotmail users and removal of all unused Hotmail Accounts, Hotmail would be shutting down all unused accounts. You will have to confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Info below after clicking the reply button or your account will be suspended within 24 hours for security reasons.

User Name:.................................... 
Password:........................................
Date Of Birth:.........................................
Country Or Territory:..............................

After Following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconvenience

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)
From:  Irish Online Promo (i.e.irsclaimoffc@9.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 12:05:59 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

Your email have won 891,934.00 Send:Name,Age, Address, Tel,Country

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOUR PARTNERSHIP IS NEEDED‏
From:  Mr.JERRY NTAI.(MEVAS BANK) (mr.jerryntai3@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 4:07:39 PM 
To:   

Mr.JERRY NTAI.MEVAS BANKQUEEN`S ROADCENTRAL BRANCH,HONG KONG. Good Day, Please kindly accept my apology for sendingyou this email without your consent. I believe youare a highly respected personality, considering thefact that I sourced your email from the peoplessearch database on the web during my discrete searchfor a foreign partner whom can assist me in takingthis business to it success. Though, I do not knowto what extent you are familiar with events. I havea proposal for you.This however is not mandatory norwill I in any manner compel you to honor againstyour will, but I hope you will read on and considerthe value I offer.  My name is Mr. Jerry Ntai, I am the Head of Operationsin Mevas Bank, Hong Kong. I have a businessproposal in the tune of US$25.2m to be transferredto an offshore account with your assistance ifwilling.  After the successful transfer, we shall share inratio of 30% for you and 70% for me. Should you beinterested, please respond to my letter immediately,so we can commence all arrangements and I will giveyou more information on the project and how we wouldhandle it. You can contact me on my private email ::(: mr.jerryntai3@gmail.com)and send me the following informationfor documentation purpose:  (1)Full name ::(: 2)private phone number ::(: 3)current residential address ::(: 4)Occupation ::(: 5)Age and Sex: I look forward to hearing from you. Kind Regards,Mr. Jerry Ntai.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Bonsoir,‏
From:  hellene.carre4 (hellene.carre4@orange.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 3:12:48 PM 
To:   

Bonsoir,
Je m'excuse pour cette intrusion, je me nomme Mme HELLENE CARRE je suis française résident a Londre . J'ai dû vous contacter de cette sorte parce que je souhaite faire une chose très importante. Je souffre d'un cancer du cerveau qui est en phase terminale, mon médecin vient de m'informer que mes jours sont comptés du fait de mon état de santé est dégradé. Je suis veuve et je n'ai pas d'enfant.
J'envisage de faire une donation de tous mes biens.J'ai en ce moment dans mon compte personnel compte bloqué, la somme de 1 .025.000$ US (UN MILLION VINGT CINQ MILLE DOLLARS US) que j'avais garder pour un projet. Je serai grée de vous donner cet argent qui pourra vous aider dans vos projet, je vous prie d'accepter cela car c'est un don que je vous fait et cela sans rien demander en retour.
Veuillez me contactez dès que possible si vous êtes d'accord pour mon offre.
Mme HELLENE CARRE
voici mon Email personnel: hellenecarre@qatar.io (répondez moi s'il vous plait a ce mail)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
PLEASE URGENT REPLY NEEDED.‏
From:  Mr.Idrissa Gabriel (idrissa2009@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 1:04:07 PM 
To:   

FROM: MR.IDRISSA GABRIEL 
AUDITING / ACCOUNTING DIRECTOR 
INTERNATIONAL AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (A.D.B) 
BURKINA-FASO WEST AFRICA. 

My dear I am contacting you in regards to a business transfer of a huge sum of money from a deceased account. Though I know that a transaction of this magnitude will make anyone apprehensive and worried, but I am assuring you that all will be well at the end of the day. I decided to contact you due to the urgency of this transaction. 
PROPOSITION; I discovered an abandant sum of $11.5M(Eleven Million Five Hundred thousand United states Dollars) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customers who died along with his entire family. 

Since his death, none of his next-of-kin or relations has come forward to lay claims to this money as the heir. I cannot release the fund from his account unless someone applies for claim as the next-of-kin to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines. Upon 
this discovery, I now seek your permission to have you stand as a next of kin to the deceased as all documentations will be carefully worked out by me for the funds $11.5M(Eleven Million Five Hundred thousand United states Dollars) to be released in your favour as the beneficiary's next of kin.It may interest you to note that I have secured from the probate an order of madamus to locate any of deceased beneficiaries. 
Please acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by 

furnishing me with the following; 
1. Your Full Names and Address. 
2. Direct Telephone and Fax numbers. 

These requirements will enable me file a letter of claim to the appropriate departments for necessary approvals in your favour before the transfer can be made. I shall be compensating you with $4.6 Million Dollars on final conclusion of this project, while the rest $6.9Million shall be for me. Your share stays with you while the rest shall be for me for investment purposes in your country. 

If this proposal is acceptable by you, do not take undue advantage of the trust I have bestowed in you, I await your urgent email. 
Regards, 

Your;s faithfully, 
private email: idrissagabriel@voila.fr
MR.IDRISSA GABRIEL

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

success alart‏
From:  GOOGLE ANNIVERSARY PROMO (info@lottowin.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 10:48:13 AM 
To:  infor@lottowin.co.uk 

 -- Your E-mail W O N £ 850,000.00 GBP Pounds.You were randomly selected from worldwide range of web searchers who uses Google search engine(Googler) Send Winning details,Ticket #: 00869575733664, E-mail ID Code :00147, Payment : Category A. to this E-mail:graham.benfield236@ gmail.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Important Message‏
From:  Ithmaar Bank (ibank@ithmaar.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 10:29:06 AM 
To:  dr_hytham@hotmail.com 


Important information
New Security Features
You have 1 new Alert Message !

Resolution Center: Your account is limited! Click to Resolve 


Thank you for using Ithmaar Bank Online Banking. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please do not reply to this email. This mailbox is not monitored and you

----------


## om faisal

Very confidential‏
From:  Jose Gandi (josegandi14@aol.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 2:45:17 PM 
To:  josegandi@hotmail.fr 

 Dear, am Mr Jose Gandi from the Burkina faso,I need your services inaconfidential matter regarding a beneficiary deposit In our bank.Pls seethe attachament for more detailsYours sincerelyMr.Jose Gandi

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend, CAN YOU HANDLE THIS WITH TRUST TELE:+226 78426849‏
From:  Anderson Peter (andersonpet2@y7mail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 3:04:30 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend, CAN YOU HANDLE THIS WITH TRUST TELE:+226 78426849

I am Mr, Anderson Peter from Ouagadougou Burkina Faso in West Africa . I want to inquire from you if you can handle this transaction for mutual benefits/life opportunity for you and me. The transaction is about seeking your consent to present you as the next of kin/ beneficiary To our late customer over his fund (US$28Million dollars) 
He died with his family during their vacation journey. I am waiting for your response for more details. The fund is going to be share at the rate of 60/30. 
30% for you and 60% for me and my family which we are going to use for inverstment.and 10% for outstanding expenses.      

I will send you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 30% of the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business.  Please treat this business proposal with utmost confidentiality this is my private telephone number: +226 78426849 and send me the following 

                                           Information’s 
1. Name..............., 
2. Address, …………….. 
3. Age,...................................... 
4. Phone Num, ........................... 
5. Country,.................. 
6. Profession,...............International Passport, 
7 ...........................Sex....................  ...... 
Thanks 
Anderson Peter

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOLD DUST FOR SALE‏
From:  moussad121@adinet.com.uy 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 12:29:03 PM 
To:   

Hassan Traore.Bp 547 Bamako, Mali, West Africa.Dear Sir,I am Mr Hassan Traore, a native of Bamako - Mali republic, in West Africa.I am contacting you on behalf of my community which comprises mainly of local gold minners. I represent them and as well look for prospective buyers for their bulk gold mined locally in our community.My community in conjuction with the village heads has in their possession this commodity: GOLD DUST QUANTITY....... 130 KGPURITY............92% or moreQUALITY..........22 or + KARATS. PRICE............... To be discussed ORIGIN...............MaliThe community do also have the right to go into any contract of extraction or minning with any interested person or company depending on the discussion reached between both parties concerned. We have been selling or dealing with local buyers and we have not been benefiting from them, some are given priviledge of taking it on credit but we usually have problems in payment, due to this reason, the villagers asked me to look for a foreign buyer, hence my establishing a contact with you for a mutual business if it does interest you.. we will like to purchase the following mining equipment from your country to increase production and reduce hard labour. Hence your advice and guidance will be very vital in this area if we can get them from your country. PRE-PRODUCTION MINING EQUIPMENTSEQUIPMENT N° OF UNITS Cat D&N Tractor 1 LOADERS, Cat 992C 2 Haulage, Cat, (777) 3 Grader, Cat 16G 1 Excavator, Cat 245 1 Mechanics truck 1 Water Truck (Cat 777) 1 Fuel/Service truck 1 Support vehicles 5 INFRASTRUCTURE EQUIPMENTS &Oslash; Backup Generator&Oslash; Shop Facilities toolsl wait to hear from you soonest.Thank you for your anticipated co-operation.Best RegardsHassan TRAORE.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulation!!!‏
From:  joanpuleo@montville.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 11:46:00 AM 
To:   

  Attn Microsoft Winner:Congratulations you have been selected by the Microsoft® Award Organization,for the some payout of (£1,000.000.00) British Pounds For this year 2010 Microsoft® Award Contact your payment officer. with your Batch #:409978E and Reference No: FL/668530092=====================Payment-release-order-form=====================FULL NAMES:ADDRESS:COUNTRY:SEX:AGE:OCCUPATION:TELEPHONE NUMBER: Send message to:Barrister Paul InesMICROSOFT CLAIM ATTORNEYEmail:team12010@live.comTel:+44-701-113 0026

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good Morning‏
From:  Senate Committee (senate@allahabadhighcourt.in)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 8 :15: 32 AM 
To:   

Good MorningI have been directed to inform you that You have been selected to benefitfrom a special grant sponsored by Chevron Oil and the Federal Governmentof Nigeria, supported by the World Bank. You were selected via emailballot system, and the Nigerian Senate Committee on Finance is in chargeof this payment. This grant is worth One Million, Four Hundred ThousandUnited States dollars (US$1,400,000:00).To get details, just click "Reply" and send, indicating the following ::(: 1)Your names..........(2)Your country of residence ............(3)Your phone number.........(4)Your Occupation...........CongratulationsMrs Zainab AbdulForSenator Mohammed ManaCommittee SecretaryE-mail{atmproject2010@discuz.org}

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Account Suspended: Secure Your Online Banking.‏
From:  OnlineServices@halifax.co.uk (OnlineServices@clara.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 8 :06: 11 AM 
To:   

Dear Value Customer
Your online account has been suspended (reason: terms
of service violation).
Although your account has been suspended, your data may
still be available for up to 24 hours, after which it will be deleted. 

Sign In To Online Service  

Online Services Team

Halifax Bank Plc

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Contact Us With This E-mail:chevront0@googlemail.com‏
From:  chevrontexacolottery@kpnmail.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 4 :52: 53 AM 
To:   

You have emerged winner of $1,000,000 USD in the ongoing Chevron Texaco lottery promo for claims contact us with Name,Address,Contact,phone number,Country:Age:to email ::(: chevront0@googlemail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  mr.harrywilliams@freenet.ch 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 2:05:07 AM 
To:  bmwpromotionwinner@bmw.com 

   You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP To Claim ContactMr. Alex Jefferson, BMW Agent Email: bmw.alexjefferson10@email.ch withyour Name & Country.With Regards,Mr. Harry Williams.BMW Promotion Co-ordinator

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Ms Debra‏
From:  Ms Debra Paul (p_msdebra@yahoo.com.sg)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 11:36:19 PM 
To:   

Hello Dear.

I am introducing my self as Ms. Debra Paul,
the only Dauther of late Chief and Mrs  Henk Paul,
I wish to request for your assistance in a financial transaction.
I got your contact from a member of this your site, And I wish to
invest in Manufacturing and real estate management in your country.
I have 9.2 million houndred thousand united states dollars.
 to invest in your country, and I will require your
assistance in receiving the funds in your personal/company account
for investment, I will be gladly to give you 15% of the total sum
for your assistance.
please it is very important you contact me
for further explanation on how
we will proceed.
Thanks and God bless.
Best Regards
Ms Debra

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Provide Name:Address:Age:Sex:Occupation:Tel and country thank you.‏
From:  Ple (Ple@xcelco.on.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 11:21:37 PM 
To:   

Congratulation 8,000.000.00 GBP has been awarded to you.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attn:Beneficary‏
From:  NOTIFICATION (aguerrero@tie.cl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 10:40:20 PM 
To:   

Your email address has won,1,000,000.00 Pounds,in this week's UK Monday promoBonanza.send the below details:Name,Age,Sex,Occupation,Address,Telephonen  umber

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good Day...!‏
From:  Mr. Sanders (83.232.123.42@mail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 10 :51: 36 AM 
To:   

FROM THE DESKTOPOF MR SANDERS WEEKINTERCONTINENTALBANK NIG. PLC.  ATTENTION:  I seek for your co-operation; my name is Mr. Sanders Week A Personal Accountant to Late Engineer Michael, a citizen of your country , who used to work with French oil major total, company here in. Herein, shall be referred to as my client. On the 21st of April 2004, Mr. Michael, his wife and his three children were involved in a drastic car accident along Sagamu/Lagos Express Road. Unfortunately he and his three kids lost their lives immediately in the event of the accident, while the wife was taken to the hospital where she died three days later. Their bodies were kept in the mortuary for five months, in order for the authority, to carry out a proper investigation on how to locate their surviving relatives. They have checked all available public files and embassies, but all their efforts had proved abortive, as they could not fund any of their relatives. After these several unsuccessful attempts, no one has been coming for his account that he deposited with my bank (Intercontinental Bank Nigeria Plc). And due to the banking law and regulation of 1985, sub section 18d page 103 chapter 11 of constitution governing all banking policy, and in accordance to the banking decree 003 sub section 45 which stated that any deposited fund which remains unclaimed after the existing period of four years will be confiscated by the national treasury department as unclaimed fund. And this has brought too much agitation in our bank between boards of directors on how to declare this account unserviceable, base on the fact that the deceased has no next of kin. After the meeting held by the executives of intercontinental bank with the personal attorney to late Michael on 15th of November 2008, they have all agreed to extend the date to 15th of June 2010. Consequently to this, I have contacted you to assist in repatriating the money and property left behind by my client before the national treasury department gets them confiscated or declare unserviceable by intercontinental bank Plc Where the deceased have an account Valued at about fifteen Million, three hundred and forty five thousand U.S dollars (USD 15, 345,000.00). The bank has issued out a notice to provide the next of kin or have the account confiscated with in the next few days. Since no one has been able to locate their relatives for over four years now, I seek your consent to present you as the next of kin of the deceased so that this account valued at fifteen Million, three hundred and forty five thousand U.S dollars (USD 15, 345,000.00) can be paid to you and then you and I Can share the money. All the necessary documents concerning this claim are with the Bank legal department. All I require is your honest cooperation to enable us seeing this deal through. I guarantee th Get back to me for immediate commencement of this deal.  Yours Truly, Mr. Sanders.

----------


## om faisal

ACT FAST!!!‏‏
From:  Tick Tock. (rudymiles@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 9:07:35 PM 
To:   

Hello,
          This is the only way I could contact you for now,I want you to be very careful about this and keep this secret with you until I make out space for us to see. You have no need of knowing who I am or where I am from.I know this may sound very surprising to you but it’s the situation.I have been paid some ransom in advance to terminate you with some reasons listed to me by my employer. It’s someone I beleive you call a friend, I have followed you closely for a while now and have seen that you are innocent of the accusations he leveled against you. Do not contact the police or try to send a copy of this to them,because if you do, I will know,and I might be pushed to do what I have been paid to do.Besides, this is the ist time I turn out to be a betrayer in my job.I took pity on you,that is why I have made up my mind to help you if you are willing to help yourself. 

Now listen,I will arrange for us to see face to face,but before that, I need 30,000.00 USD/20,700GBP. I will come to your home or you determine where you wish we meet; I repeat, do not arrange for the cops and if you play hard to get, it will be extended to your family.Do not set any camera to cover us or set up any tape to record our conversation, my employer is in my control now. Payment details will be provided for you to make a part payment of 15,000.00 USD 10,350 GBP first,which will serve as gurantee that you are ready to you co-orperate,then i will post a copy of the video tape that contains his request for me to terminate you which will be enough evidence for you to take any legal action against him before he employs another person for the job. You will pay the balance of $15,000 once you receive the tape.

Warning: do not contact the police, make sure you stay indoors once it is 7.30pm until this whole thing is sorted out,if you neglect any of these warnimgs, you will have yourself to blame. You do not have much time, so get back to me immediately.

Note: I will advise you keep this to yourself alone, not even a friend or a family member should know about it because it could be one of them.  
Tick Tock




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The New Busy is not the old busy. Search, chat and e-mail from your inbox. Get started.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr Mahmood IBRAHIM‏
From:  mahmood ibrahim (mahmood.ibrahim4@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 3:09:35 PM 
To:   

From Mr Mahmood IBRAHIM
PLEASE REPLY ME IMMEDIATELY.
Dear Good Friend,

How are you together with your family members?I think all is well. Despite  the fact that I did not know you in person or  have i seen you before but due to the reliable revelation,I decided to share this lucrative opportunity with you, I have no other choice, so  kindly consider this message as vital, believing that sooner or later we will be multi millonaires,

First and formost, I have to introduce myself to you. I am  Mr Mahmood IBRAHIM, THE FOREIGN OPERATIONS MANAGER OF OUR BANK here in my country, BURKINA FASO WEST AFRICA. I am married with two children.

I want you to assist me in other to transfer the sum of TWENTYT FIVE, FIVE Million United States Currency ($25.5,000,000.00) into your reliable account as the Next of Kin to our Foreign Business partner , the original owner of the fund. He was a foreigner and a multi company holder who died in a plane crash with his family years ago, he deposited the fund in our bank for his business expansion in Africa unfortunately he met this sudden and untimely death and the worst  thing that happened was the wife who suppose to be the  successor of the account died alongside with him.

Since the deceased left no body behind to  claim the fund, as a foreigner, you are in better position for that, and no body will come for the claim after you have applied.If you are ready to assist me, set up a new bank account or forward to me any one available so that the process will commence .

I will guide you on how you should apply for the claim so that everything will be smooth and correct. After the transfer, i will resign and come over to your country for the sharing of the fund 50/50 base on the fact that it is two man business.

Finally, note that you are not taking any risk because there will be a legal back up as  we commence. 
Further information will be given to you as soon as I receive your reply.


Fill this information

Your Full Names........................
Mailing Address ........................
Phone Number .........................
Age...........................................
Occupation................................
Sincerely,
Mr Mahmood IBRAHIM

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

My Dear good Friend‏
From:  Younes emad (mr_younes00@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 2:36:26 PM 
To:   

My Dear good Friend

I am mr. younes ahmed,Staff of a Bank of africa in Burkina faso. I would like you to indicate your interest to receive the transfer of US$7.5 Million. I will like you to stand as the next of kin to my late client whose account is presently dormant, for claims, You should contact me on my private email ::(: mr_younes01@sify.com)please you can call me(00226 78 27 82 92)

FOR MORE INFORMATION VISIT THIS SITE BELLOW http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/ world/europe/859479.stm

 as soon as you receive this letter. Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Thanks Mr. Younes Ahmed.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello‏
From:  AmosKude (amoskude10@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 2:13:34 PM 
To:   



Hello
I work with a bank In West Africa,Burkina faso .I have a business
transaction for you.
In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of $10.5 Million US
Dollars .In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who
died along with his entire family in car bomb in Iraq.
Since his supposed next of kin died along side with him at the Bomb
blast,there is nobody to claim the left over balance in the account.It
is therefore upon this discovery that I and other officials in my
department decided to seek your assistance and present you to the bank
as his Next of kin.
If you accept i would give you the guide lines of how we can achieve
this transfer of the balance (10.5Million Dollars) to your account.and
we will shear the money 50-50%.
I expect that you will give me your telephone and fax numbers for easy
communication with you and for more details.
Best Regards
Mr Amos Kude +226 78666175

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulations!Your email has won you US$720,000. View the attached file.‏
From:  SHAWSTAKERS AWARD 2010 (shawstaker104@hotmail.co.uk)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 1:45:15 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Award Not...pdf (136.4 KB)  







From The Sweepstakes National Lottery “2010”
Head Office Address: 61-70 Southampton Row,
Bloomsbury London United Kingdom WC1B 4AR
Contact Agent: Mr. Larry Moore: E-mail: fiduciaryclaimservices@live.co.za
TEL; +27-78 345 1610 / +27 86 665 0128
REFERENCE NO: MSW-L/200-26938
BATCH NO: 2010MARL#L04
WINNER NO: 26
Dear Winner,
We are pleased to inform you that your emails/company address has been selected for a cash prize
offer as registered member of Internet E-mail user. You have subsequently won the sum of Seven
Hundred and Twenty Thousand United State Dollars Only [$720,000.00] from the Sweepstakes
National Lottery international email promotion “2010”.
All participants were selected from worldwide websites through our Microsoft computer ballot system
drawn from 21,000 names, 3,000 names from each continent (Canada, Asia, Australia, United state,
Europe, Middle East, Africa and Oceania, as part of international "e-mail" promotions program, which
is conducted annually for prominent ms -word users all over the world, and to encourage the use of
internet and alleviate poverty worldwide
As part of our security protocol you are to quote this security code MSW/MAR/XX2010,
REFERENCE NO: MSW-L/200-26938, BATCH NO: 2010MARL#L04 to your claiming agent.
(Regarding the process to transfer your prize by our African payment offshore Bank in South
Africa, kindly contact your claim agent immediately with bellow information:
Contact Claim Agent: Mr. Larry Moore: E-mail: fiduciaryclaimservices00@live.co.za
Telephone +27-78 345 1610 / +27 86 665 0128
Provide us with your full details for your payment
Full Name Surname/First:
Telephone Number:
Address/City:
Country Origin:
Occupation:
Date of Birth:
Gender:
Email:
Endeavor to call or email the agency your full details such as your winning information.
If you do not contact your claims (AGENT) within 72 hours of this notification, your winning could
be revoked. Winners are advised to keep their winning information secret to avoid double claim
(IMPORTANT) pending the transfer/claim by Winner.
Congratulations once again!!!
Regards,
Mrs. Patricia Barry (Announcement)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mr. Evans Cooper [Director].

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MICROSOFT MEGA AWARD WINNING NOTIFICATION‏
From:  MICROSOFT AWARD CORPORATION INC (winner@microsoft.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 6 :20: 14 AM 
To:   

MICROSOFT HOUSE PRESCOT, LONDON E1 8RPUNITED KINGDOM.ELECTRONIC MAIL AWARD PROMOTION. The Microsoft Mega Jackpot Lottery, United Kingdom wishes to inform youthat the results of the E-mail address ballot lottery internationalprogram by Great Britain held on the 30th May of, 2010 is out. Your emailaccount have been picked as a winner of a lump sum pay out of£1,000,000.00.(One Million Pounds Sterling) credited to MICRO(LOTTERY) CHIP NO:6445206. This is from total prize money of£6,612,170 GBP shared among the (5) international winners in thiscategory.You are to contact our claims agent for validation: THE BENEFICIARY/OWNER OF THE WINNING EMAIL OF THE FUNDS SHOULD COMPLETETHIS CLAIMS FORM.1. FULL NAMES OF BENEFICIARY:2. RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS:3. DATE AND PLACE OF BIRTH:4. PHONE/FAX NUMBERS:5. NAME AND ADDRESS OF NEXT OF KIN:6. MICRO (LOTTERY) CHIP NUMBER:7. OCCUPATION:8. MARITAL STATUS:9. SEX:10. NATIONALITY:11. AMOUNT WON: Barrister Hamilton Jefferson.Email : microsoft_online_promotion@insing.comFor More Information Tel: +44 702 407 1393 Yours Sincerely,Dr (Mrs) Christine WalterOn-Line Coordinator, Microsoft Mega Jackpot Lottery.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOOD NEWS TO ALL FUNDS BENEFICIARIES.‏
From:  Mrs. Tina Mba (mrstinamba@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 5 :31: 41 AM 
To:   

GOOD NEWS TO ALL FUNDS BENEFICIARIES.



Dear Sir/Madam,



This is to inform all beneficiaries both inheritance and contracts that the new President of the Federal Republic of Nigeria, Dr. Goodluck Jonathan has mandated the New Presidential Cashier, Hon. Osondu Ifeanyi to release all payments (unconditionally) without charges. 



The Federal Government of Nigeria has mapped out a total sum of $28.6 Billion to offset all debt owed to foreigners by the government of Nigeria. The payment will be wired to all beneficiaries on “first come, first serve” basics. 



Note that you are not required to pay any fee(s) to have your funds released. Therefore, contact the Presidential Cashier urgently for the claim of your funds. Below are his contact details for immediate communication:

Name:…Hon. Osondu Ifeanyi

Direct Phone:… +234 709 110 9849

Private Email:… cashier@presidency.com



The Government is embarking on this kind gesture to redeem the image of this great country which has been messed up by corrupt officials and fraudsters. Please discontinue your communication with any other office that might jeopardize your funds release. 



Congratulations in advance.



Yours faithfully,

Mrs. Tina Mba.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Trusting to hear from you immediately‏
From:  Ramada Abdu (ramadan.ab44@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 5:24:49 AM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF MR RAMADAN ABDU
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER,
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK
OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO.
TE/:0022678773466 



Dear Friend, 

I am the manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance department of African Development Bank (ADB).Ouagadougou-Burkina Faso, West Africa . In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of $30M US dollars (Thirty million US dollars). In an account that belongs to our deceased customer who died along with his entire family in a Concorde plane crash and since then the fund has been dormant. 

Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of  kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I and other officials in my department now decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody  is coming for it and we don't want this money to go into the Bank treasury as unclaimed Bill.

The Banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after ten years, the money will be transferred into the Bank treasury as unclaimed fund. The request of foreigner as next of kin in this business is occasioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner.We agree that 40% of this money will be for you as foreign partner, in respect to the provision of a foreign account, 10 % will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 50 % would be for me and my colleagues. There after I and my colleagues will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentages indicated.

Therefore to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you as arranged, you must apply first to the bank as relations or next of kin of the deceased indicating your bank name, your bank account number, your private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication and location where in the money will be remitted.

Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application. I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the transfer.

You should contact me immediately as soon as you receive this letter.

Trusting to hear from you immediately.

Yours faithfully,
Mr Ramadan Abdu,
Bill and exchange manager,
African Development bank ADB

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulation!!!‏
From:  Microsoft® Award (promo2111@katamail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 5 :15: 23 AM 
To:  info@microsoft.org 

Attn Microsoft Winner:Congratulations you have been selected by the Microsoft® Award Organization,for the some payout of (£1,000.000.00) British Pounds For this year 2010 Microsoft® Award Contact your payment officer. with your Batch #:409978E and Reference No: FL/668530092=====================Payment-release-order-form=====================FULL NAMES:ADDRESS:COUNTRY:SEX:AGE:OCCUPATION:TELEPHONE NUMBER: Send message to:Barrister Paul InesMICROSOFT CLAIM ATTORNEYEmail:team12010@live.comTel:+44-701-113 0026   ---- Nuova grafica e nuove funzionalità! Crea subito Gratis la tua nuova Casella di Posta Katamail

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From The Office Of Dr.kamil lawal‏
From:  Dr kamil lawal (dr.kamillawal02@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 4:03:45 AM 
To:   

 From The Office Of Dr.kamil lawal
Credit Bank Benin
Ouagadougou Burkina-Faso

Dear Friend,

This message may come to you as utmost surprise I Dr.kamil lawal the Control Mnanager of Credit Bank Benin Burkinafaso branch durring my search looking for someone to trust in an investment of $6.8  million Dollars that belongs to one of our Bank client whoes life was taken away and his family in the crashed 1,february 2002, 169 were killed 10 passengers surived for more information visit http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/1795803.stm.

Hench am contacting you for this business chance i have all the relivant documents to put claim to this leftover fund with the help of a foreigner with an international dollar account upon your requst i will send to you for verification without any problem before our investment will be shared 60% to me and 40% to you after the fund might have been released into any of your given account to the bank.

Hope to read from you soon compliment of the season.

Regards
Dr.kamil lawal
Control Mnanager Credit Bank Benin.

----------


## om faisal

From:  Jon Burns (carlos.chacon@diex.com.co)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 3 :31: 59 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend,I write to you as a matter of uttermost urgency in respect of a business transaction which I trust will be of interestto you. It pertains certain accounts which in the wake ofthe September 11 attacks were "MARKED" by the Counter- terrorismunit of the FBI, these accounts are belonging to key Arab businessmen and influential players in the mid-east, these accounts have been a subject of investigation and has since been cleared by the FBI and I have been entrusted with the duty of returning these accounts to the rightful owners but unfortunately a lot of these people are nowhere to be found.Should you be interested, my proposal is for you to be the sole beneficiary of these funds which is running into $126,000,000.00 USD. (One Hundred and Twenty Six Million Dollars)This partnership is to be on 50%-50% basis and with my position and as an insider; everything would be perfectly executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law. But you have to be confidential! If this proposition offends your moral values, do accept my apology,and ignore this mail. However, if you are interested provide me your name, address and relevant bio-data on this emailaddress: njoburn@gala.netYours faithfully,Mr. Jon Burns.njoburn@gala.net

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOOD DAY?‏
From:  Ms Famiza Fatima Hussein (famiza.hussein08@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 2:45:05 AM 
To:   

Greetings I am Ms Famiza Fatima Hussein. I humbly write you this email with tears to seek your kind help. However, it's not mandatory nor will I in any manner compel you to honor my request against your will. Your profile pushed me to send you this email.I'm the only sibling of my late parents, Dr. and Mrs. Abdul Ahmed Hussein. My father was a highly reputable business man (supplier of agro allied material and general merchandise) he operated in the Middle East during his days.  It is sad to say that he passed away in one of his trips to the UK. Although his death was linked or rather suspected to have been masterminded by one of my uncles who traveled with him at that time. But God knows the truth! My mother died when I was a very little girl, and since then my father took me so special.  Before his death in 2008, he told me about a safe he concealed the sum of eighteen million United State Dollars.($18,000,000.00 USD) deposited with a Security Firm in Asia. The safe was disguised & declared as Family Personal Belongings instead of the real content money, by this way the company does not know the true content of the safe as money but family personal belongings. I have in my possession, the Hard copy of the deposit Receipt which the company gave to my late father on the day he made the deposit with the security firm in Asia. I have recently run away from my uncle's house. i hate him because of the much maltreatment from him and he's wife. I really don't know what to do than to seek your assistance in claiming these funds on my behalf. I have been through a lot of hard times here in London, hiding for my life. The death of my father has brought sorrows to my life. I am in a sincere desire of your assistance in this regards.  Your suggestions and ideas will be highly appreciated. Please Will you permit me to ask these few questions: - 1. Can you honestly and willingly help me in this issue?2. Can I completely trust you?3. What percentage of the total amount in question will be good for you after the money gets in your possession? I appreciate and thank you for taking your time to read my email which i wrote on tears....on the receipt of your reply email, I will be more vivid to tell you more on how to proceed with this project.God bless and guard you.. Please write me on this email: ( famiza.hussein@gmail.com )your kind reply will make a great impact in my life. My sincere regards,Ms Famiza Fatima Hussein

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your E-mail won a prize check it‏
From:  Mr Issac Ben (gipbfaso@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 12 :27: 26 AM 
To:   

GLOBAL INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS / PRIZE AWARD DEPARTMENT,
REF: YAHOO6/315116127/27
BATCH: 8254297137
Registered Lottery No 220949

ATTENTION: Email LUCKY Account Owner
We are pleased to inform you that your e-mail address has
Won ($1,500,000.00) after the Global International Programme held in
Burkina Faso on 20th February and release 26th February 2010.
Your e-mail ID emerged as one of the winners in the 1st category.
Please fill the form below and send it to our payment department with
The contact given below.

Name: Mr Issac Ben
Email: mrissacben@bk.ru 
PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM

1. Full Name:
2. Full Address:
3. Status:
4. Occupation:
5. Phone Number:
6. City:
7. Country:
8. Age:
9. Email:

Yours faithfully,
PROMOTIONS MANAGER

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE REPLY I BEG YOU
From:  Mrs. Sarah Grant (shqrant56@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 8:14:30 PM 
To:   

I am Mrs. Sarah Grant, the wife of Late Mr.Robert Grant, my husband was abusiness merchant in Russia before he died in the year 2003. When he wasalive he deposited the sum of 7.5 Million Pounds with a Bank. Presently,I'm suffering from esophageal cancer, Please Stand-in as the beneficiaryand collect the Funds from the Bank to finance Charity Organizations. If interested, reply to: shgrant56@sify.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE READ CAREFULLY & REPLY BACK,
From:  Mr Boromo Williams (se200903@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 09, 2010 7 :23: 20 AM 
To:  . 

PLEASE READ CAREFULLY & REPLY BACK,

I am Mr Boromo Williams.The Director incharge of Auditing section of Bank of Africa (BOA) in Ouagadougou,Burkina Faso .I need your urgent business assistance in transferring an abandoned sum of ($9 Million) dollars left by a deceased customer of my bank immediately to your account.

If you are interested and ready to partake in this great business opportunity,kindly send your profiles to me including your Name,your private telephone number for easy communication.I will send you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will receive 40% of the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business.

Please for further information and enquiries feel free to contact me back immediately for more explanation and better understanding . I am waiting for your urgent response!!!

Thanks and remain bless.
Mr Williams .

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Bonjour
From:  madeleine-sheila@sfr.fr 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 09, 2010 6 :11: 00 AM 
To:   




Bonjour




Je me nomme Mme Madeleine Sheila, je suis marie  Mr CARLOS McCallum de nationalit Canadienne ingnieur consultant en rpublique du Bnin pendant neuf dcd suite  un bref maladie. J'envisage de faire une donation des biens de mon mari car je suis malade et mon docteur ma dit que je ne survivrais pas au bout des trois prochaines semaines  venir. Il dispose de 1.025.000$ USD quil avait gard pour un projet. Je serai gre de vous donner cet argent qui pourra vous aider dans vos projet, je vous prie d'accepter cela car c'est un don que je vous fait et cela sans rien demander en retour. Contactez-moi ds que possible si vous tes d'accord pour mon offre tout en me laissant vos coordonnes.




Mme Madeleine Sheila, 

Email : madeleine.sheila@msn.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

3% INSTANT LOAN
From:  APEX FINANCIALS (info@apexfinancial.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 09, 2010 3:58:56 AM 
To:   

3% INSTANT LOAN OFFER.CONTACT apex.financials1@rediffmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dearest One
From:  stella moroba (stellamoroba16@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 09, 2010 1:17:31 AM 
To:  stellamoroba18@hotmail.fr 

 Dearest One  
I hope that I am not embarrassing you with this mail because you did not expect it or know me before. But kindly rest assured that I have irresistible urge to write it believe me, the mail is an indication of love for you and happiness I shall always wish you to help me secure my inherittance ..I am Miss Stella Moroba. 20 years old and the only Daughter of late Mr and Mrs. Joseph Moroba the former president of Cote Ivorian chambers of Cocoa & Coffee Dealers Association.
My late father was very wealthy cocoa & coffee dealer my mother died ten years ago and my father was poisoned to death by his political members .before his death my father told me that he made the next of kin of a money, he deposited the sum of $9.5million us dollars only . In the bank here, I went to the bank and confirm that my father really make me the next kin of this money, Now I want to transfer the money into your account in your country because the people that killed my father is after my life now to make sure that our family are drastically wiped off .infact as I am writing to you now I am in hiding here .please if you can help to save my life and transfer the this money to your account i will like you to be polite to the bank of deposit outfit.
I am deeply interested to offer to you 15% from the total money that is involved for transferring the money it into your own designated account again i will handle this money over to you to invest it for me wisely ,as you know , this is the highest confidence and trust any person can repose on the other especially when it is considered that we did not know ourselves before then you are expected to display high degree of maturity senseble , responsibility , and understanding in handling this information so that our family enemies will not know that I am around .In getting me through your informations.
I will give you every detail about the bank here for the transfer to carry on to your account. After you have indicated your interest and willingness to help me out of this problem to secure the money for a proper investment in your country,while i continue my education. Please write to me as fast as to acknowledge this mail and thanks in anticipation. For the confidentiality of this transaction please strictly reply me through my direct E-mail Address: stellamoroba18@hotmail.fr for more details (is very important) i wish compliment of the season and good luck for me coming to you i hope you will not betray me in this transaction.
Remain Bless In the Lord.
Best Regards 
Miss Stella Moroba



WEB.DE DSL ab 19,99 Euro/Monat. Bis zu 150,- Euro Startguthaben und   
50,- Euro Geldpr&auml;mie inklusive! https://freundschaftswerbung.web.de

----------


## om faisal

Congratulaciones
From:  rijwielshop@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 8:17:10 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

Te has ganado 750.000 d&oacute;lares: nombre, edad, pa&iacute;s A (irishclaimsdesk12@hotmail.com)

----------


## om faisal

CONFIDENTIAL
From:  George Adams (georgeadam_1959@o-ccmail.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 6 :10: 17 PM 
To:   

Hello I'm George Adams I have a proposal 19M USD for you get back to me for details:georgeadam123@hotmail.fr

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dearest One
From:  stella moroba (stellamoroba18@hotmail.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, June 09, 2010 12 :27: 50 AM 
To:  stellamoroba18@hotmail.fr 

 Dearest One  
I hope that I am not embarrassing you with this mail because you did not expect it or know me before. But kindly rest assured that I have irresistible urge to write it believe me, the mail is an indication of love for you and happiness I shall always wish you to help me secure my inherittance ..I am Miss Stella Moroba. 20 years old and the only Daughter of late Mr and Mrs. Joseph Moroba the former president of Cote Ivorian chambers of Cocoa & Coffee Dealers Association.
My late father was very wealthy cocoa & coffee dealer my mother died ten years ago and my father was poisoned to death by his political members .before his death my father told me that he made the next of kin of a money, he deposited the sum of $9.5million us dollars only . In the bank here, I went to the bank and confirm that my father really make me the next kin of this money, Now I want to transfer the money into your account in your country because the people that killed my father is after my life now to make sure that our family are drastically wiped off .infact as I am writing to you now I am in hiding here .please if you can help to save my life and transfer the this money to your account i will like you to be polite to the bank of deposit outfit.
I am deeply interested to offer to you 15% from the total money that is involved for transferring the money it into your own designated account again i will handle this money over to you to invest it for me wisely ,as you know , this is the highest confidence and trust any person can repose on the other especially when it is considered that we did not know ourselves before then you are expected to display high degree of maturity senseble , responsibility , and understanding in handling this information so that our family enemies will not know that I am around .In getting me through your informations.
I will give you every detail about the bank here for the transfer to carry on to your account. After you have indicated your interest and willingness to help me out of this problem to secure the money for a proper investment in your country,while i continue my education. Please write to me as fast as to acknowledge this mail and thanks in anticipation. For the confidentiality of this transaction please strictly reply me through my direct E-mail Address: stellamoroba18@hotmail.fr for more details (is very important) i wish compliment of the season and good luck for me coming to you i hope you will not betray me in this transaction.
Remain Bless In the Lord.
Best Regards 
Miss Stella Moroba



GRATIS fr alle WEB.DE Nutzer: Die maxdome Movie-FLAT!   
Jetzt freischalten unter http://movieflat.web.de

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

salam o Alaikum
From:  dr.idrissa@gmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 9:54:13 PM 
To:   

Good day my dear friend, please let this mail dont come to you as a surprise, I  am Dr  Idrissa Ahmed a banker with the above mentioned bank in Ouagadougou Burkina Faso in West Africa, holding the post of bill and exchange manager bank of BOA bank of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.  On Monday, 31 July, 2000, one Andreas Schranner, a Garman National, An Astute Business man of international repute, a contract with ecowas country, whose endeavours spans various areas of Business interest, (Real estate, contract and Farming .execution and gold operations) made a numbered time (Fixed) Deposit, valued at $10,600,000.00 (Ten Million, Six Hundred thousand United States Dollars) for twelve calendar months in my Bank Branch. Upon Maturity, we sent a routine notification to his forwarding address but got no reply. After a month, we sent a reminder and finally we discovered from his company that Mr. Andreas Schranner was aboard the AF4590 plane crash, which crashed on Monday, 31 July 2000 into the Hotelissimo. Visit the web site for confirmation. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm 



After further investigation, all the official board directors of these bank them discovered that he died without making a WILL and all attempts to trace his next of kin proved fruitless. On further investigation, it was discovered that Late Mr. Andreas Schranner did not declare any next of kin or relatives in all his official documents, including his Bank Deposit paper work here in our Bank. The total sum, $10,600,000.00 million united state dollars  is still in my bank hear today as I am righting these mail to you and the interest is being rolled over with the principal sum at the end of each year. 



In the conversation in all efforts to trace and locate his next of kin proved abortive. After In accordance with the countrys banking laws and constitution guiding protocols banking institution stated that after  the expiration of 10 (ten) years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin , such  money will be revert to the Burkina Faso government  treasury if nobody applies as the next of Kin to claim of the fund. Consequently, It is upon this respect, I seek to present you as a foreign partner to stand in as the next of kin to the late Mr. Andreas Schranner since no one will come up for the claim upon your acceptance of this proposal, I shall send to you by mail the BOA Bank "Next of Kin Payment Application Text Form" as well as detailed information on how this deal would be carried out. The money will be shared in the ratio: Sixty percent for me, thirty percent for you and ten percent for any arising contingencies during the Course of this transaction. 



I guarantee that this will be executed under legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law, as I will use my position in the Bank's here to perfect this business transaction & secure Approvals and guarantee the successful execution of this transaction. Please be informed that your utmost confidentiality is required. If this interests you, I want to remind you of the confidentiality of this Transaction at hand whatever your decision is I await your urgent response. Your detailed reply should contain your telephone and fax numbers for easier communication. Please contact me with my: private Email address.  dr.idrissa@gmail.com 



And private number +226 78 15 48 32 



Thanks
and regards Dr Idrissa Ahmed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE DESK OF DR GEORGE TETE
From:  GEORGE TETE (georgetete@telexmail.biz)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 8 :25: 04 PM 
To:  .@telexmail.biz 

FROM THE DESK OF DR GEORGE TETE
THE BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER 
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (ADB) 
OUAGADOUGOU-BURKINA FASO
WEST AFRICA BRANCH.
TEL:+226-78-28-74-33
Dear Sir/Madam
 I am contacting you based on trust and confidentiality that you will keep this as top secret.don't be scared or surprised, i am the Bill and Exchange Manager of AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK and i have an opportunity to transfer sum of US($6.5.MILLION US DOLLARS) into your account.
I have the courage to look for a reliable and Honest Person who will be capable for this important business.Transaction,believing that you will never let me down either now or in Future. 
The owner of this account is MR. ANDREAS SCHRANNER FR OM MUNICH,GERMANY,.He died along side with his families in PLANE CRASH ON 31 JULY 2000. Since his death, the bank has made series of efforts to contact any of the relatives to claim this money but without success,And my investigation proved to me as well that his company does not know anything about this account.I want to transfer this money into a safe foreign account abroad but I don't know any foreigner,I know that this message will come to you as a surprise as we don't know ourselves before, but be sure that it is real and a Genuine business.
Hope that you will never let me down in this transaction, at the conclusion of this business, you will be giving 35% of the total amount, 65% will be for me.
I look forward to your earlier reply by email for more details.
Thanks. Dr.GEORGE TETE
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER, 
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK-(ADB)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Shell Concluded You As A Winner.‏
From:  Shell Petroleum (shellpetroleum@winner.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 09, 2010 8 :52: 59 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 SHELL_WIN...txt (0.9 KB)  


Claim Your Winnings After Reading The Attached Document.



SHELL PETROLEUM DEVELOPMENT COMPANY,
PRIZE DISTRIBUTION DEPARTMENT,
JOB CODE: 3EALO

REFERENCE NUMBER #: QPAO7XAL

Dear Winner,

This is to inform you that we have concluded our lucky draw yesterday and your email was the email which won the third prize of USD$1,200,000.00 in cash.We request you to fill in the below information and forward us ASAP as we have to dispatch your HIGH VALUE WINNING CHEQUE immediately.


Contact: Shell Petroleum Company
Email: lozano@san.rr.com


FULL NAME=
DELIVERY ADDRESS=
PHONE NUMBER=
FAX NUMBER(IF ANY)=
COUNTRY=
OCCUPATION=
SEX=
AGE=
ANNUAL INCOME=
REFERENCE NUMBER [VERY IMPORTANT]=


CONGRATULATIONS ONCE AGAIN
We also advise that you keep your winning information very confidential as our security policy demands to avoid double claims/impersonation and unwarranted abuse of this program by some individuals.

SHELL PETROLEUM DEVELOPMENT COMPANY,
LAZANO KRISTEN.

----------


## om faisal

Dear Email Account User,‏
From:  EUROPEAN SHELL GRANTS (mary@pcmadvisors.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 09, 2010 9:02:19 AM 
To:  info@shell.com 

SHELL CENTRELONDONSE1 7NADear Email Account UserThis is to inform you that your email address has made you the 3rd prize winner in the just concluded Online promotion/award to mark the first draw for the year 2009 in the European Shell Petroleum Awards Lottery held in the United Kingdom,you have won 750,000.00 GPB.Contact the claims agent below to claim your prize.Name Of Claims Agent:Paul HillTelephone: +44 704 571 5183Fax: +44 870 068 4569 FOR CLAIMS SEND EMAIL WITH THE IN FORMATIONS BELOW ONLY TO: e.shellgrant@gmail.com To have your won cheque endorsed do please furnish his office with the following information's:1. Full Name(s):2. Contact address:3. Mobile Numbers:4. Occupation:5. Notification Date:6. Age:7. Next Of Kin:8. Country of residence.Mary RobertLottery Board Co ordinator

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOUR ATM PAYMENT CARD IS READY NOW‏
From:  I.C.B_LIMITED (web.info8@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 09, 2010 12:05:36 PM 
To:   




Hello Dear,   
Greeting to your family

I have been waiting for you since to contact me for your loaded ATM CARD of $720.000.00 United States Dollars which we discussed and you can withdraw the money in an ATM MACHINE in any part of the world and the maximum you can withdraw a day is $2,000,but I did not hear from you since that time ,Then I went and deposited the package ATM CARD with  Express Courier company ,Accra, Ghana  as I traveled out of the country for a short Course and I will not come back till end of first quarter  of the year 2010.What you have to do now is to contact the Express Courier Security company as soon as possible to know when they will deliver your package to you because of the expiring date.

For your information, I have paid for the delivering Charges, and Clearance Certificate Fee neither of the ATM CARD showing that it is not a drug Money nor to sponsor Terrorist attack in your Country. The only money you will send to the Courier Company to deliver your ATM CARD direct to your postal Address in your country is ($55) only being their Security Keeping Fees of the Courier Company so far.

Again, Don't be deceive by anybody to pay any other money except $55 I would have paid that but they said no, because they don't know when you will contact them and in case of demurrage. You have to contact the Express Courier Company manager for the delivery of your ATM CARD package with this information bellow. 

HERE IS THE COURIER COMPANY INFORMATION'S.
COURIER NAME: EXPRESS COURIER COMPANY LTD
CONTACT PERSON: DR. JAMES KOJO GOODMAN.
POSITION: FOREIGN DELIVERY DEPARTMENT.
E-MAIL: ltdex@live.com
Tel: + 233-241-927-182. 

Finally make sure that you reconfirm your full name, your Postal address or your home address and direct telephone number to them again to avoid any mistake on the Delivery and ask them to give you the tracking number to enable you track your package over there and know when it will get to your address. Let me repeat again, try to contact them as soon as you receive this mail to avoid any further delay and remember to pay them their Security keeping fees of $55 ONLY for their immediate action.

As a matter of facts, make sure as the rightful beneficiary of the ATM CARD package of $720,000.00,you must contact them by indicating the code (2661428) to enable them deliver the ATM package as they have it in their record.

Yours sincerely
Dr. Anita Kwame
Acting Manager of International commercial Bank Limited, Ghana (I.C.B.)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE REPLY NEEDED‏
From:  mariam kabore (mrs_kabore@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 09, 2010 6:26:36 PM 
To:   

Good Day!!!!
   I am  Mrs Mariam KABORE, the bill and exchange manager at the foreign remittance department of (BOA)   BANK of AFRICA OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO.I got your contact from the internet, while searching for a honest and trust worthy person who will assist me to implement this transfer. I discovered the sum of $13.5 MILLIONS US DOLLAR) belonging to a deceased customer of this bank.

The fund has been lying in a dormant account without anybody coming to put claim over the money since the account owner late Mr Salla khatif from Lebanon , who was involved in the December 25th 2003 Benin plane crash. 

The fund is now ready for transfer to a foreign account whose owner will be portrayed as the beneficiary and next of kin to the deceased customer of the bank.

Should you be interested, so we can commence all arrangements and I Will give you more information on how we would handle this project. Please treat this business with utmost confidentiality and send me the Following information's bellow;  

(1) Full names ::(: 2) Private phone number ::(: 3) Current residential address ::(: 4) Occupation:
(5) Age and Sex:

Best Regards,
Mrs Mariam KABORE.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Susan Usando‏
From:  Susan Usando (susanusando@mercy-campz.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 09, 2010 5:44:19 PM 
To:   

From Susan Usando
Regional Bank Manager  (BOA)
Bank.Abidjan-Cote D'Ivoire

Dear Sir,

I hope you would not find this intrusive but first, may I humbly solicit your confidence in this transaction, because of its nature as being utterly confidential and top secret. But I am assuring you that you shall be very happy at the end of the day. I have decided to contact you due to the urgency of this transaction, as I wish to repose my trust and confidence on your discreteness and ability in transaction of this nature. Let me start by introducing my self properly to you, my name is Mrs. Susan Usando, I am the regional Bank Manager of BOA Bank  Abidjan-Cote D' Ivoire. I came to know about you in my Private Search for a reliable and reputable foreigner to handle this Confidential Transaction. It may interest you to hear that I am a woman of PEACE and INTERGRITY; I only hope we can assist each other.

I have packaged a Financial Transaction that will benefit both of us, as the regional Auditor General  of BOA BANK; it is my duty to send in a financial report to my head office in the capital city at the end of each year. On the course of the year 2006 end of year report, I discovered that an excess profit of Eleven Million Nine Hundred and Ninety Thousand Dollars only, [US Dollars 11,990,000.00] which my head office are not aware of and will never be aware of. I have since placed this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without any beneficiary.

As an officer of the bank I can not be directly connected to this money, this is why I am contacting you for us to work ,so that you can assist and receive this money into your bank account for us to SHARE. The sharing of the fund is thus: 45% for you ,50% for me, and the remaining 5% for any Tax or Vat expenses incurred in this transaction.Note that there are practically no risks involved in this transaction as it is 100% risk free and legally bonded, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to stand claim as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with Kumasi  branch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designated bank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, if you find this proposal suitable for you, kindly reply for full details .

I will appreciate it very much, If this proposal is acceptable by you, do not make undue advantage of the trust I have bestowed on you, and I assure you that we shall achieve it successfully.

Best regards,
Mrs. Susan Usando

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT REPLY NEEDED‏
From:  ochuko baba (ochukobaba1@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 09, 2010 4:29:28 PM 
To:   


Greetings From  Mr.Ochuko Baba

Dear Friend,
For your kind attention. I will be very glad if you do assist me to relocate this sum of ( US$18.6M ) to your account for the benefit of our both families.

This is a genuine business,only i cannot operate it alone without using a Foreigner who will stand as a beneficiary to the money, that is why i decided to contact you in a good manner to assist me and also to share the benefit together with me.
By indicating your interest I will send you the full details on how the business will be executed. 

Please be informed that your utmost confidentiality is required. If this interests you, I want to remind you of the confidentiality of this Transaction at hand whatever your decision is. 
I await your urgent response,and fill those question below to enable us proceed this business onward.

Your Full Name... 
Your Sex....
Your Age.....
Your Country.....
Marital Status.....
Your Occupation....
Your Personal Mobile Number......
Your Personal Fax Number........

Please keep this proposal as a top secret and delete if you are not interested.
Regards,
Mr.Ochuko Baba

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PRIVATE MESSAGE FROM DR MUSTAFA SALAAM‏
From:  Dr.Mustafa Salaam (dr.m.s02@msn.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, June 09, 2010 2 :51: 11 PM 
To:   

PRIVATE MESSAGE FROM DR MUSTAFA SALAAM
DIRECTOR FOREIGN REMMITTANCE DEPARTMENT
BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A)
OUAGADOUGOU, BURKINA FASO,
WEST AFRICA
PHONE    +226 75 53 59 81
(dr.m.salaam@gmail.com)

Dear Friend,
                              Greeting to you!!!

                     STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL AND SECRECY.

I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise as we never met before. I am the Director in charge of foreign remmittance department of Bank of African(B.O.A), I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of Twenty Two Million and Five Hundred Thousand united state dollars ($22.500 000mUSD) Immediately to your account.

The fund has been dormant (in-active) for 12 years in our Bank here without any body coming for it. I want to release the fund to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer (the owner of the account) who died a long with his supposed next of kin in air crash since on February 16, 1998. I don't want the fund to go into our Bank treasury as an abandoned fund, so this is the reason why I contacted you, so that my Bank will release the fund to you as the nearest person to the deceased customer.

Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interested. Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you the application form which you will fill and submit to my bank for transfer of the fund into your bank account and also note that you will have 40% of the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business. And also 10% had been mapped out for the expenses we are going to encounter during the proccess of this transaction and 50% is for me. I need your informations so that I will send to you the application form.

Please do reply to me via this email adress (dr.m.salaam@gmail.com)

          YOUR FULL INFORMATIONS

Your Name.........
Your Home Addresses.. ....
City.. ......
Country.. ......
Home Telephone.. .....
Private Telephone.. ......
Fax No.. ......
Marital Status.. ......
Age.. ......
Sex............
Your Passport........
Occupation.. .......
Religion.. .........

Awaiting for your urgent response so that we will proceed immediately.

Best Regards,
Dr.Mustafa Salaam
(B.O.A) BANK OF AFRICA.
+226 75 53 59 81
(dr.m.salaam@gmail.com)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOOD NEWS‏
From:  Winning Notification (winningnotification.2010@rediffmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 09, 2010 9:41:08 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 MICROSOFT...doc (156.0 KB)  


Download the attachment for more details and contact your claim agent.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HONDA NOTIFICATION OFFICE LOTTERY PROMOTION 2010 YOU HAVE WON THE PRIZE OF £1,000,000.00.‏
From:  HONDA COMPANY H.Q.S LONDON. (lottodraw@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 09, 2010 8:50:40 AM 
To:  lottodraw@cantv.net 

Honda (UK) Motor Co,Ltd.
470 London Road
Slough
Berkshire
SL3 8QY.


Company number: 857969
Registered in England and Wales.


Ref: 475061725
Batch: 7056490902 / 188                                  


                                   WINNING NOTIFICATION

Dear winner, 

we wish to notify you about the draw of our (2010) Honda Lottery Promotions held on 7th  June, 2010 at our Headquarters  London, organized Honda (UK) Motor Co,Ltd. This is to inform you that your e-mail address was selected as one of the lucky winners among  the eight lucky winners year 2010 to received our email ballot lottery promotion prize award won amount of ( GBP 1,000,000 One Million British Pounds Sterling) each winners.


TO CLAIM YOUR LOTTERY PRIZE: Simply contact our Claim Agent Officer: 


Mrs. Grace Anna  @ E-mail: (office.graceanna@gmail.com )


PLEASE SEND THIS IMPORTANT INFORMATION BELOW ALONG TO OUR CLAIM AGENT OFFICE.
(Send these Required following information to enable our claim agent send you a copy of your winners certificate to warrant you contact the paying bank for transfer payment of your lottery award prize of £1,000,000 GBP).

1 Full Name: ....

2 Cell phone:.....Telephone:.....

3 Contact Address ....

4 Date of birth .....

5 Age ....

6 Occupation.....

7Sex.....

8 Marital Status.......

9 Country of Origin.. 


10Bank Account Information.....

11 Ref Number:... 


2 Batch Number.... 


13 Religion:


For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep their winning information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize award released to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this program by non-participant or unofficial personnel.

Congratulations once again on your winnings!!!


Yours in service,
Honda (UK) Motor Co,Ltd

Chairman and Representative 
Director (Satoshi Aoki).
    Approved.



for any further more advice to  claim your lottery fund  kindly contact our Agent claim office @ E-mail: (office.graceanna@gmail.com )

Copyright, 2010 Honda Motor Co, Ltd

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ELECTRONIC MAIL AWARD PROMOTION‏
From:  MICROSOFT AWARD CORPORATION INC (marshae@pbmhr.com)  
 This message may be a phishing scam. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 10:37:01 PM 
To:   

MICROSOFT HOUSE PRESCOT, LONDON E1 8RPUNITED KINGDOM.ELECTRONIC MAIL AWARD PROMOTION. The Microsoft Mega Jackpot Lottery, United Kingdom wishes to inform youthat the results of the E-mail address ballot lottery internationalprogram by Great Britain held on the 30th May of, 2010 is out. Your emailaccount have been picked as a winner of a lump sum pay out of£1,000,000.00.(One Million Pounds Sterling) credited to MICRO (LOTTERY)CHIP NO:6445206. This is from total prize money of £6,612,170 GBP sharedamong the (5) international winners in this category.You are to contactour claims agent for validation: THE BENEFICIARY/OWNER OF THE WINNING EMAIL OF THE FUNDS SHOULD COMPLETETHIS CLAIMS FORM.1. FULL NAMES OF BENEFICIARY:2. RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS:3. DATE AND PLACE OF BIRTH:4. PHONE/FAX NUMBERS:5. NAME AND ADDRESS OF NEXT OF KIN:6. MICRO (LOTTERY) CHIP NUMBER:7. OCCUPATION:8. MARITAL STATUS:9. SEX:10. NATIONALITY:11. AMOUNT WON: Barrister Hamilton Jefferson.Email : microsoft_online_promotion@insing.comFor More Information Tel: +44 702 407 1393 Yours Sincerely,Dr (Mrs) Christine WalterOn-Line Coordinator, Microsoft Mega Jackpot Lottery.    -- BEGIN-ANTISPAM-VOTING-LINKS------------------------------------------------------ Teach CanIt if this mail (ID 01CrtWHI2) is spam:Spam: http://10.2.1.9/canit/b.php?i=01CrtW...e58ce21&c=sNot spam: http://10.2.1.9/canit/b.php?i=01CrtW...634e58ce21&c=n These links only work within our network.------------------------------------------------------END-ANTISPAM-VOTING-LINKS

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Confirm Receipt:‏
From:  Mr Michael Smith (ianmdoyle@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 3:38:48 PM 
To:   

   The Monday National Lottery.33, Old Barclay Avenue.London, L31 RD. United Kingdom. ATTENTION : WINNER,Date : 8th :6 : 2010. I am Mr. Michael Smith, your claims agent, I wish to Congratulate on your success, you are a lucky person to have won this Monday E-mail promotional lottery. This mail is to inform you that your e-mail account was rightfully selected from the world wide web through an electronically ballot mailing system where the sum of GBP 5,000,000.00 was equally shared among the FIVE (5) international winners in this category thereby leaving each winner with the lump sum payout of (£1,000,000.00 pounds sterling).   This is a promotional draw which officially launches the new system. With funds accrued exclusively from previous draws,payouts to all winners are guaranteed and will be transferred in record time.  This correspondence officially confirms that we are in receipt of instructions relating to the payment of your lottery winnings. Please complete the form below with correct information and email back to us with a return email below. Looking forward to your swift response.  THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION SHOULD BE SUPPLIED COMPREHENSIVELY BY THE BENEFICIARY OF THE STATED FUND,FOR VERIFICATION BEFORE TRANSFER.  1.FULL NAMES:2.RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS:3.PLACE OF BIRTH:4.PHONE NUMBERS:5.SEX:6.OCCUPATION:7.MARITAL STATUS:8.AMOUNT WON:10.WINNING EMAIL:11.AGE: 12.COUNTRY:  YOU ARE TO ENSURE THAT YOU KEEP THIS CONFIDENTIALLY UNTILL YOU HAVE TRANSFER YOUR FUNDS. Mr. Michael Smith.Claim Agent Monday National Lottery.Tel: +447031908563,Email:mil_claimsdept2010@9.cn -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## om faisal

FROM: Mr AROUNA SALI
BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) 
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA
 FASO WEST AFRICA,

DEAR FRIEND,I KNOW THAT THIS MAIL WILL COME TO YOU AS A SURPRISE.

 I AM THE BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER BOA BANK HERE IN OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO.I HOPED THAT YOU WILL NOT EXPOSE OR BETRAY THIS TRUST AND CONFIDENT THAT I AM ABOUT TO REPOSE ON YOU FOR THE MUTUAL BENEFIT OF OUR BOTH FAMILIES.

I NEED YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE IN TRANSFERRING THE SUM OF ($25.6)MILLION IMMEDIATELY TO YOUR ACCOUNT.THE MONEY HAS BEEN DORMANT FOR YEARS IN OUR BANK HERE WITHOUT ANY BODY COMING FOR IT.I WANT TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEAREST PERSON TO OUR DECEASED CUSTOMER(THE OWNER OF THE ACCOUNT)WHO DIED A LONG WITH HIS SUPPOSED NEXT OF KIN IN AN AIR CRASH SINCE JULY 2002.I DON'T WANT THE MONEY TO GO INTO OUR BANK TREASURY AS AN ABANDONED FUND.

SO THIS IS THE REASON WHY I CONTACTED YOU, SO THAT WE WILL RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEAREST PERSON TO THE DECEASED CUSTOMER.PLEASE I WOULD LIKE YOU TO KEEP THIS PROPOSAL AS A TOP SECRET AND DELETE IF YOU ARE NOT INTERESTED.UPON RECEIPT OF YOUR REPLY,

I WILL SEND YOU FULL DETAILS ON HOW THE BUSINESS WILL BE EXECUTED AND ALSO NOTE THAT YOU WILL HAVE 40% OF THE ABOVE MENTIONED SUM IF YOU AGREE TO TRANSACT THE BUSINESS WITH ME.PLEASE CONTACT ME THROUGH THIS EMAIl ADDRESS:arounasali_contact@yahoo.fr 

THNAKS  AND HOLPING 
TO HEAR FROM YOU
Mr AROUNA SALI

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

hello‏
From:  Mirabel Dickson (mirabel3dickson@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 4 :25: 55 PM 
To:   

Hello dear  
How are you doing today, i hope every things is ok
with you as its my
pleasure to contact you after viewing your profile
which really interest me in having
communication with you, if you will
have the desire with me so that we can get to know each other better
and see what will happen in future. i will be very happy if you can
write me through my email for easiest communication and to know all
about each other ok, here is my email
so that i will send you my pictures i will be waiting to hear from you as i wish you
all the best for your day.
yours new friend.
Mirabel
Email

----------


## om faisal

informaci&oacute;n contacto (irishclaimsdesk12@hotmail.com)‏
From:  j.soff@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 3 :25: 23 PM 
To:   

Se lo ha ganado 750.000 informaci&oacute;n pounds.Necessary:nombre,edad,pa&iacute;s,a(irishcl  aimsdesk12@hotmail.com)

----------


## om faisal

FROM: Mr AROUNA SALI"‏
From:  Arouna Sali (gg_arouna@latinmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 3:39:55 PM 
To:  gg_arouna@latinmail.com 
  65 attachments | Download all attachments (135.8 KB)  
 Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB), Attach (2.1 KB)  


FROM: Mr AROUNA SALI
BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) 
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA
 FASO WEST AFRICA,

DEAR FRIEND,I KNOW THAT THIS MAIL WILL COME TO YOU AS A SURPRISE.

 I AM THE BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER BOA BANK HERE IN OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO.I HOPED THAT YOU WILL NOT EXPOSE OR BETRAY THIS TRUST AND CONFIDENT THAT I AM ABOUT TO REPOSE ON YOU FOR THE MUTUAL BENEFIT OF OUR BOTH FAMILIES.

I NEED YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE IN TRANSFERRING THE SUM OF ($25.6)MILLION IMMEDIATELY TO YOUR ACCOUNT.THE MONEY HAS BEEN DORMANT FOR YEARS IN OUR BANK HERE WITHOUT ANY BODY COMING FOR IT.I WANT TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEAREST PERSON TO OUR DECEASED CUSTOMER(THE OWNER OF THE ACCOUNT)WHO DIED A LONG WITH HIS SUPPOSED NEXT OF KIN IN AN AIR CRASH SINCE JULY 2002.I DON'T WANT THE MONEY TO GO INTO OUR BANK TREASURY AS AN ABANDONED FUND.

SO THIS IS THE REASON WHY I CONTACTED YOU, SO THAT WE WILL RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEAREST PERSON TO THE DECEASED CUSTOMER.PLEASE I WOULD LIKE YOU TO KEEP THIS PROPOSAL AS A TOP SECRET AND DELETE IF YOU ARE NOT INTERESTED.UPON RECEIPT OF YOUR REPLY,

I WILL SEND YOU FULL DETAILS ON HOW THE BUSINESS WILL BE EXECUTED AND ALSO NOTE THAT YOU WILL HAVE 40% OF THE ABOVE MENTIONED SUM IF YOU AGREE TO TRANSACT THE BUSINESS WITH ME.PLEASE CONTACT ME THROUGH THIS EMAIl ADDRESS:arounasali_contact@yahoo.fr 

THNAKS  AND HOLPING 
TO HEAR FROM YOU
Mr AROUNA SALI

----------


## om faisal

FW 播‏
From:  mostafa sheha (sheha_mostafa@hotmail.com)  
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 4 :34: 20 AM 
To:  a7moad@msn.com 

how are you ?
Just received  my iphone 3gs 32gb from this website Orginal products & Nice price.  much cheaper than others and genuine . if you would like to get one,you can check it out, 
all the best for 2010
Regards,   
MSN:  dealebuy@hotmail.com
E-mail: dealebuy@188.com
【 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Your E-mail and More On-the-Go. Get Windows Live Hotmail Free. Sign up now.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR HELP WITH TRUST,‏
From:  Abdallah (redaabdallah20@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 6:01:30 PM 
To:   

I NEED YOUR HELP WITH TRUST, 
FROM: MR REDA ABDALLAH,
Please read carefully,

This message might meet you in utmost surprise. However, it's just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I got your contact from yahoo tourist search while I was searching for a foreign partner. I assured of your capability and reliability to champion this business opportunity when I prayed about you.


I am a banker by profession in BURKINA-FASO, WEST AFRICA and currently 
holding the post of manager in account and auditing department in our bank. I have the opportunity of transferring the left over funds ($ 9.2Million Dollars) belong to our deceased customer who died along with his entire family in a plane crash. 

Hence; I am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 60/40 if you agree to my business proposal. Further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as I receive your return mail immediately as soon as you receive this letter.
Please indicate your willingness by sending the below information for more clarification and easy communication.
For more details, Contact me for more details. 

Please indicate your willingness by sending the below information for more clarification and easy communication.
For more details, Contact me for more details. 

(1) YOUR FULL NAME................................
(2) YOUR AGE............................ 
(3) YOUR SEX............................ 
(4) YOUR PRIVATE PHONE N0..........  
(5) YOUR COUNTRY OF ORIGIN.................. 
(6) YOUR OCCUPATION.........................

Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Thanks & Best Regards, 
MR REDA ABDALLAH, 
PHONE NUMBER +226 78 43 83 64

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BUSINESS TRANSACTION‏
From:  Dan Sene (adamskam@anit.az)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 10 :52: 29 AM 
To:   

BUSINESS TRANSACTION

I am Mr Dan Sene, personal Assistant to the Branch Manager of Africa Development Bank (A.D.B) Ouagadougou Burkina Faso I want to inquire from you if you can handle this transaction for mutual benefits/life opportunity for you and me. 

The transaction is about seeking your consent to present you as the next of kin/ beneficiary of the US$5.5 million dollars,In one of our foreign customer account, who is an investor, Gold Merchant and Federal Government contractor.(Dr. Ahmed Khan. From Iraq) who died along with his entire family during the Iraq war,in 2006. 

The Fund is currently in a suspense account awaiting claim, the bank made a public notice that they are ready to release this fund to any of his relatives abroad.

In that regard, i decided to seek your consent for this prospective opportunity.
Have it at the back of your mind, that the transaction does not involve any risk and does not need much engagement from you, since i am familiar with this kind of transaction being an insider. Necessary modalities will be worked out to enable us carry out the fund claim under a legitimate arrangement.

I have resolved to offer you 50% of the total fund, we are going to shear the expenses that maybe incurred during the process of executing this transaction and 50% percent for me. I will give you more details about the transaction when I receive your return message.

I'm waiting to hear from you soon.

My Sincere regards, 

Mr. Dan Sene.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATTENTION‏
From:  dev@is7.com on behalf of Mr.McSam Dedeson (mcsamdedeson10@rediffmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 2 :20: 19 PM 
To:  drhotmail.com 

Greeting to you and your family. Please pardon me if you receive my message as an embarrassment and kindly ignore it. I am Mr. McSam Dedeson, the manager of my bank here in London , I am 56 in age married with Two kids. I have packaged a transaction that will benefit both of us, as the manager of my bank. It is my duty to send in a financial report to my head office at the end of each business year. On the course of the last 2008/2009 business report, I discovered that my branch made some fund which was not fix on any one name..I used my jurisdiction as the branch manager to keep the fund into an escrow anonymous account without beneficiary which my office are not aware of it. As an officer of this bank I cannot be directly connected to this money to transfer it to another account. My aim of contacting you is to assist me receive this money in your bank account and get 40% of the total funds as your commission. Because the bank knows the capacity of my monthly salary and must ask some question before they can release such huge amount of money. So I will like to place you as our customer who deposited the money with our bank, so that my head office will order for the release of the money upon your application. I will be very happy if you will be willing to work with me on this project. And I will back you up with all the necessary documents for the claim and the amount involved. Mail me back immediately if you think we can work together so that we can move ahead. Thank you in advance and blessing upon you and your family. Yours SincereMr. McSam Dedeson

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR HELP WITH TRUST,‏
From:  Abdallah (redaabdallah20@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 6:01:30 PM 
To:   

I NEED YOUR HELP WITH TRUST, 
FROM: MR REDA ABDALLAH,
Please read carefully,

This message might meet you in utmost surprise. However, it's just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I got your contact from yahoo tourist search while I was searching for a foreign partner. I assured of your capability and reliability to champion this business opportunity when I prayed about you.


I am a banker by profession in BURKINA-FASO, WEST AFRICA and currently 
holding the post of manager in account and auditing department in our bank. I have the opportunity of transferring the left over funds ($ 9.2Million Dollars) belong to our deceased customer who died along with his entire family in a plane crash. 

Hence; I am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 60/40 if you agree to my business proposal. Further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as I receive your return mail immediately as soon as you receive this letter.
Please indicate your willingness by sending the below information for more clarification and easy communication.
For more details, Contact me for more details. 

Please indicate your willingness by sending the below information for more clarification and easy communication.
For more details, Contact me for more details. 

(1) YOUR FULL NAME................................
(2) YOUR AGE............................ 
(3) YOUR SEX............................ 
(4) YOUR PRIVATE PHONE N0..........  
(5) YOUR COUNTRY OF ORIGIN.................. 
(6) YOUR OCCUPATION.........................

Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Thanks & Best Regards, 
MR REDA ABDALLAH,

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

INTERNATIONAL FUNDS TRANSFER / AUDIT UNIT‏
From:  Dr john Williams (drjerryiwu@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 3 :32: 55 PM 
To:   

 INTERNATIONAL FUNDS TRANSFER / AUDIT UNIT My Name is Dr john Williams secretary Nigeria ambassador to UnitedNation,This is to officially inform you that we have verified yourcontract/inheritance fund file and found out that you have not receivedyour fund $10.7M,you will receive it thru Bank to Bank,FORWARD YOURNAME,ADDRESS,BANK INFORMATION,to my secretary Dr Jerry iwu to transferthe funds to your bank account immediately ContactHim(drjerryiwu@yahoo.com.hk)Tel: +234-813_6075_894

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Sir/madam‏
From:  Mr.james traore (jamestraore2@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 3:04:12 PM 
To:   

Dear Sir/madamAttention  I sourced your email from a human resource profile database in the chamber, my name is Mr. James Traore. Account officer to late Mr. Hussein Mubarak from Kuwait who is an gold merchant Agent here in Ouagadougou Burkina Faso, a well known Philanthropist before he died. He made a Will stating that $7.4Million dollars (Seven million four hundred thousand USD) should be given to a citizen of our choice overseas as one of his own donation to humanity . I have made a random draw and your e-mail address was picked as the beneficiary to this Will.I am particularly interested in securing this money from the Bank because i have been given notice instructing me been the account officer to late Mr. Hussein Mubarak to produce the beneficiary of this from the begaining of this year 2010 else the money will be credited to the Government treasury as per law here at the end of 2010. It is my utmost desire to execute the Will of my client late Mr. Hussein Mubarak since heis no more alive, both wife Nera Mubarak, and daughter Fatimata Mubarak.  You are required to contact me immediately to enable me update you in detail's about the process of this very golden oppurtunity. mail me immediately for further details bearing in mind that the Bank has given me a date limit to produce the beneficiary, I await your urgent mail .  Meanwhile: I request you on your return mail to send to me your data's or information's as stated below:  1. Your Name in Full: 2. Your Address: 3. You’re Occupation: 4. Your Nationality: 5. Your City 6.Your Mobile number: 8. Your Age: 9. Your Gender: However, feel free to ask me any question which i promise to clarify you on any doubts. Mr. James TraoreBill and Exchange Manager Foreign Remittance DeptBank of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso West Africa.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BUSINESS TRANSACTION‏
From:  Dan Sene (adamskam@anit.az)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 1 :52: 45 PM 
To:   

BUSINESS TRANSACTION

I am Mr Dan Sene, personal Assistant to the Branch Manager of Africa Development Bank (A.D.B) Ouagadougou Burkina Faso I want to inquire from you if you can handle this transaction for mutual benefits/life opportunity for you and me. 

The transaction is about seeking your consent to present you as the next of kin/ beneficiary of the US$5.5 million dollars,In one of our foreign customer account, who is an investor, Gold Merchant and Federal Government contractor.(Dr. Ahmed Khan. From Iraq) who died along with his entire family during the Iraq war,in 2006. 

The Fund is currently in a suspense account awaiting claim, the bank made a public notice that they are ready to release this fund to any of his relatives abroad.

In that regard, i decided to seek your consent for this prospective opportunity.
Have it at the back of your mind, that the transaction does not involve any risk and does not need much engagement from you, since i am familiar with this kind of transaction being an insider. Necessary modalities will be worked out to enable us carry out the fund claim under a legitimate arrangement.

I have resolved to offer you 50% of the total fund, we are going to shear the expenses that maybe incurred during the process of executing this transaction and 50% percent for me. I will give you more details about the transaction when I receive your return message.

I'm waiting to hear from you soon.

My Sincere regards, 

Mr. Dan Sene.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOU HAVE BEEN AWARDED!!! CONTACT : deskofsilvamorelli29@googlemail.com‏
From:  Jack Carter (JCarter@apu.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 1:46:00 PM 
To:   

Attn: We wish to announce to you the release of your 550,000.00 EUROS on the Swiss satelite Lottery in collaboration with European Union(EU). For further enquiries, please contact our payment department. Mr. Leonard ScottEmail: leonardscott@xnmsn.comTel: +31-6842-460-75 with the following details:1.full names2.occupation3.Mobile Number4.country5.Age/sex6.nationalityOnline Coordinator : Jack Carter

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WAITING FOR YOUR URGENT RESPONS...‏
From:  ali usman (aliusman1113@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 11:55:10 AM 
To:   


Dear Friend, 



This letter may come to you as a big surprise, please accept my apology for sending you unsolicited mail and please kindly delete this message from your mail box if you are not interested, I am Mr Ali Usman Currently the Auditing and Accounting Unit Manager with a reputable bank here in Burkina Faso Bank of Africa (BOA). 

I write you this proposal in good faith, believing that i can trust you with the information i am about to reveal to you, the Business i am proposing you is in respect of the sum of $17,300,000.00(Seventeen Million Three hundred Thousand U.S Dollars only) belonged to one of our deceased customer who unfortunately lost his life in a plane crash  along with his entire family, since his death my bank has made several efforts in contacting the family of the deceased or his relatives but all effort have proved abortive as he had no identifiable kin's men. This sum of $17.3million has remained unclaimed ever since then and nobody has come forward as his next of kin. 



The management under the influence of our chairman and member of the board of Directors has made an arrangement for the fund to be declared unclaimable and subsequently be turned to the reserve account of the bank, it is against the background of the foregoing that i have decided to contact you for assistance and partnership for you to stand as the next of kin to the late customer because we cannot release the fund from his account unless someone applies for claim as the next of kin to the deceased customer as indicated in our banking guidelines. 



With your permission this fund will be transferred to your private or company account abroad as the beneficiary and next of kin to the deceased customer all proof of claim and necessary documentation will be carefully worked out in your favour and i assure you of 100% risk free involvement and protection consequently, if you find this proposal acceptable to you and you wish to assist me. 



I expect your urgent response, Note that upon the transfer of this fund into your account i shall be compensating you with  40% as  your share in respect of the account provision and your assistance rendered during the transfer of the fund into your account, 50% will be my share being the coordinator and the pillar of the transaction while the rest 10% will be maped out for any expenses that may occur during the transfer process. 

Please endeavour to include your full name and address, private phone and fax number for our easy communication. 

Please keep our dealings very private and confidential as i await your urgent response. 



Thanks and best regard 



Yours Faithfully, 

Mr.Ali Usman

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Urgent‏
From:  Alain Bruma (alainbruma01@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 09, 2010 6:49:20 PM 
To:   

Urgent   

I'm Mr ALAIN BRUMA , Auditing director Bank of Africa. I have a business transaction to the sum of $30M to transact with you. Please,  

http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/africa...ash/index.html 

Please call me on +226 76612719
  Yours faithfully, 

 ALAIN BRUMA

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CV – Estimation Engineer – Electrical (UAE Experienced)‏
From:  sabirali@gulfmaillive.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 4:19:02 PM 
To:  hgh@statoil.com 
  1 attachment 
 sabir Ali...doc (71.5 KB)  


I am a professionally qualified Electrical Engineer with 4+ years of experience as Estimation engineer & Quantity Surveyor in UAE & India. I have been working in UAE currently for 3.5 years. I have good AutoCAD & MS Office skills. I also have excellent communication skills in English. I am on employment visa. I am applying for the above positions and please find your CV attached herewith for your kind reference. Thanks & regards Sabir Ali

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

My Dear Urgently‏
From:  tony2savimbi@cantv.net (tony2savimbi@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 12:03:54 PM 
To:  tony2savimbi@cantv.net 

My Dear Urgently
I am Tony Savimbi the son of Late former Angola rebel leader Jonas Savimbi
living in The Abidjan- Cote D'Ivoire , I am in position of ($35.5Miilion)
USD which I intend to invest in Real Estate, Factory or any profitable
investments in your country. I am looking for a reliable person that will
help me to invest this money. Kindly update me if you can represent my
interest or if there is any other lucrative Business in the area related
to your fields do not delay to get back to me as soon as possible with
further details. Please, replies to my personal email address: for
anticipate cooperation. Thanks
Best regard Tony Samvibi+225 07 19 23 63

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATIONS, YOU HAVE WON‏
From:  David Martins (sss213@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 10:57:20 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 MICROSOFT...doc (103.5 KB)  




OPEN THE ATTACHED FILE FOR YOUR WINNING DETAILS

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulations!!!‏
From:  PEPSI BOTTLING COMPANY PLC (info@pepsi.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 6:26:40 AM 
To:   

  Congratulations!!! You have won £250,000.00POUNDS from Pepsi Company award2010,Please provide your Full name, Age, Sex, Country,Occupation, Phone andAddress and send them to: Prof. Mrs.FRANCESS DAVE, Phone #:+447011150911+4407024015829 E MAIL: proffrancess@hotmail.com Mrs. Noltre Johannes Announcer

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

!!!IMPORTANT NOTICE!!!‏
From:  VITTORIO FONDAZIONE (cordeliarainbow@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 3:19:11 AM 
To:   

 VITTORIO FONDAZIONE.Corso Ercole I d'Este 44,Ferrara 44100 - Italy. IMPORTANT NOTICE Foundation's Officer,Fondazion Di Vittorio, ITALYhttp://www.fondazionedivittorio.it CONCERN Fondation De France as established 1979 by the Multi-Million groups was conceived with the objective of Human Growth, Educational and Community development.The France Foundation in conjunction with the ECOWAS, UNO andthe European Union,These funds are freely given to you to use for your business educational and personal development. You were selected among the lucky recipients to receive the award sum of USD 100,000,000.00 (One Hundred Million United States Dollars) as charity donations/aid from the France Foundation, ECOWAS and the UNO in accordancewith t he enabling act of Parliament. You are required to expeditiously contact the Executive Secretary withyour Qualification numbers (P-333-7858,B-011-67) for processing of your claims,you'll be given your donation pin number.Contact ClaudioGiovanni (DPU) Information Officer. Enter Personal Details:First Name: Last Name:Address Line 1:Address Line 2 (optional):City: State: Zip/Postal Code:Country:Valid Phone Number: Fax (optional):E-mail: ---------------------------------------------------------DUE PROCESS UNIT:Executive Secretary - Claudio GiovanniEmail: fondaziondivittorio_001@live.com-------------------------------------------------------- On behalf of the Board kindly accept our warmest congratulations. Yours faithfully,Mrs. Jennifer James. (Foundation officer) 6/09/2010 -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now eircom Property Channel | Daft.ie

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BUSINESS PARTINERS NEEDED‏
From:  mariam mohammed (mariammohammd3@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 09, 2010 11:57:06 PM 
To:   

BUSINESS PARTINERS NEEDED 
My Dear good Friend,
Good day to you, I am so sorry for sending you this unsolicited and unexpected mail.
I got your contact from a Business Directory in my agents office and I decided to
contact you directly for the sake of business.

My full Name is Mrs Mariam Mohammed with my son Ibrahim Mohammed  we are from congo, I am now 

searching for a reliable and experience business
partner.and agent  tell me  that middle- Easth is good for investement.
I have about $10.5 Million Dollars and I would need your assistance  to investing it
either here in U.A.E or any country of your choice under your guidance..
So I am only soliciting for your assist me to invest.

My Business is totally free of risk and trouble.
If you are willing to invest in this business, please give me your confidential contact
phone number so that my son ibrahim will call you and discuss  how to see face to face
and discuss more  details ,Thank you once again for your interest..

Mrs Mariam Mohammed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attn: Update Your Payment Alert!‏
From:  MashreqOnline - Retail Banking (vracine@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 09, 2010 11 :52: 53 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Mashreq_B...html (39.6 KB)  



Dear Mashreq Bank Customer,



Due to our system upgrade to grant you maximum security. Your access to Online Services has been suspended. To enable you continue accessing your online account, click the attachment given to update your account.



Update your account to resolve the problem by clicking the attachment given.



Mashreq Bank.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mashreq Bank, Copyright © 2010 Mashreq. All Rights Reserved. 

--Forwarded Message Attachment--




Sign On  � Requirements � Security � Privacy policy � Service terms     Sign On demo  


NEW SIGN ON PROCESS: To access mashreqonline you need to create a User ID and Password using the virtual keyboard. To begin this registration process please select from one of the applicable options below. 
Registered Users 




User ID: 


Password: 







  We advise you to reconfirm your password before entering and also check the caps lock button on the virtual keyboard before clicking on 'Sign On'. 

 Used mashreqonline before 
To create your User ID, Sign On with your existing mashreq account / credit card number and password. 
� Create User ID now 
  New to mashreqonline 
To sign up, you will need your mashreq account / credit card number and Telephone Identification Number. 
� Register now 



 Virtual Keyboard  










� Forgot - User ID / Password / User ID & Password   � Trouble Signing On   � Need assistance call +971 (4) 4244444 

Our website is secured using a Thawte Digital Certificate. This ensures that all information you send to us via the World Wide Web will be encrypted. You may click on the Thawte Trusted Site Seal any time to confirm that you are visiting a secure site hosted by Mashreq.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

LETS WORK TOGETHER WITH TRUST AND TRANSFER ($25,000,000.00 USD)‏
From:  MR. IBRU DUKE (mr.ibruduke@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 09, 2010 8:17:04 PM 
To:   

  Hello! Although you might be apprehensive about my email as we havenever met before. I am Mr. Ibru Duke,a Banker,Head Of Operationswith (GUARANTY TRUST BANK) Abuja branch here in Nigeria.There isthe sum of ($25,000,000.00 USD) currently in my branch, there wereno beneficiary stated concerning these funds which means no one wouldever come forward to claim it,that is why I ask that we work together. I will be pleased to work with you as trusted person and see that thefund is transfered out of my Bank into another Bank Account. Once thefunds have been transfered to your nominated Bank Account we shall thenshare it in the ratio of 50% for me, 50% for you. Please your urgent response is been awaited as this is an opportunityof a life time for both of us. Here is my e-mail address: mribruduke.1961@live.comand phone number +2347025976841 Mr. Ibru Duke.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

My Dear good Friend‏
From:  Younes Ahmed (mr_younes00@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 5:54:01 PM 
To:   


My Dear good Friend

I am mr. younes ahmed,Staff of a Bank of africa in Burkina faso. I would like you to indicate your interest to receive the transfer of US$7.5 Million. I will like you to stand as the next of kin to my late client whose account is presently dormant, for claims, You should contact me on my private email ::(: mr_younes01@sify.com)
)please you can call me(00226 78 27 82 92)

FOR MORE INFORMATION VISIT THIS SITE BELLOW BBC NEWS | News Front Page world/europe/859479.stm

 as soon as you receive this letter. Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Thanks Mr. Younes Ahmed.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attention.....‏
From:  bright muda (info@brightmuda.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 6 :20: 02 PM 
To:   

   Attention    Gooday how are you doing today hope is fine if so thankS to almightygod that made us to be alive today.i am bright muda from dardursudan i lost my entire family during the war in sudan 2008 crisisand i was rescue with the help of united nation peace keeping forceand my late father barrister to accra ghana were i am presently as arefugee in the buduburam camp accra ghana   My late father was a very wealthy man he trade on cocoa timber andrubber. befor my late father die he told me that he deposotied {7.5million united state dollar} in NATIONAL INVESTMENT BANK that was thecapital money he use for investment purposes" After the dealth of my late father. i am the only survival in the family'i tell my late father barrister that my father told me that he has such ahuge amount in the bank been deposited for buisness plan.my late fatherbarrister said that he was aware of the money that my late fatherdeposited' that he has some of the duplicate document been sign andendorse by my late father and the bank manager then.  the bank manager said base on the new development in the banking systemthe fund can only be receive by the help of a foreign account after allthe necessary vital paper works had been made by my late father barristerand the bank manager would release the pin code to the rightfulbeneficiary. and you will have access code which you can use to access theacount on line and can also made the transfer with the access code to anybank of of your choice in your country I am solicitiy for your assistance to help me transffering the fund theseis the only way to my survival in my life and i can start a new life withyou go back to school and be happy gain hoping to hear a positive replyfrom you with your aim of assistance you can contact the bank manager for more information on these number+233274 58088 thanks youHamed B Muda

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  NOTIFICATION (aguerrero@tie.cl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 12, 2010 3:57:02 AM 
To:   

Your E-mail address has just be granted 1,000,000.00 GBP. Toclaims contact Mr.Michael Smith(desk_claimsdept1@9.cn). sendinfo:Name,Age,Sex,Occupation,Address,Country,T  elephone number

----------


## om faisal

BUSINESS TRANSACTION‏
From:  Dan Sene (adamskam@anit.az)  
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 10 :52: 29 AM 
To:   

BUSINESS TRANSACTION

I am Mr Dan Sene, personal Assistant to the Branch Manager of Africa Development Bank (A.D.B) Ouagadougou Burkina Faso I want to inquire from you if you can handle this transaction for mutual benefits/life opportunity for you and me. 

The transaction is about seeking your consent to present you as the next of kin/ beneficiary of the US$5.5 million dollars,In one of our foreign customer account, who is an investor, Gold Merchant and Federal Government contractor.(Dr. Ahmed Khan. From Iraq) who died along with his entire family during the Iraq war,in 2006. 

The Fund is currently in a suspense account awaiting claim, the bank made a public notice that they are ready to release this fund to any of his relatives abroad.

In that regard, i decided to seek your consent for this prospective opportunity.
Have it at the back of your mind, that the transaction does not involve any risk and does not need much engagement from you, since i am familiar with this kind of transaction being an insider. Necessary modalities will be worked out to enable us carry out the fund claim under a legitimate arrangement.

I have resolved to offer you 50% of the total fund, we are going to shear the expenses that maybe incurred during the process of executing this transaction and 50% percent for me. I will give you more details about the transaction when I receive your return message.

I'm waiting to hear from you soon.

My Sincere regards, 

Mr. Dan Sene.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Informations To All Loan Seekers!!!‏
From:  LOAN DEPARTMENT (safetyank@narmada.net.in)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 12, 2010 2:04:18 AM 
To:   

Attn: Have you be denied a loan by your bank? are you facing any financial problem?are you searching for a legit loan lender, we offer loan at low rate of 3% , we offer Personal loan, business loan,Do you need a loan to pay off your debts? we give out loan in currency such as GBP Pounds, Euro Usd, contact us now via email: mrdavid.loanfirm11@hotmail.co.uk We are certified, trustworthy, reliable, efficient,Fast and dynamic. Please if you are delighted and interested in our financial offer,Do not hesitate to contact us if in need of our service as you will be required to furnish us with the following details to commence with the process of your loan sum accordingly.* Are you financially Squeezed?* Do you seek funds to pay off credits and debts* Do you seek finance to set up your own business?* Are you in need of private or business loans for various purposes? Full Name.................................Loan Amount Needed:.......................Country:............  ......................State:......................  ..............Loan Duration.............................Cell Phone Number:........................Occupation:........  .......................Monthly income............................Gender: Male Or Female: ..................RegardMr Dvaid Friendmrdavid.loanfirm11@hotmail.co.uk

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HONDA NOTIFICATION OFFICE LOTTERY PROMOTION 2010 YOU HAVE WON THE PRIZE OF £1,000,000.00.‏
From:  HONDA COMPANY H.Q.S LONDON. (lotterypromo@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 11, 2010 11:30:49 PM 
To:  lotterypromo@cantv.net 

Honda (UK) Motor Co,Ltd.
470 London Road
Slough
Berkshire
SL3 8QY.


Company number: 857969
Registered in England and Wales.


Ref: 475061725
Batch: 7056490902 / 188                                  


                                   WINNING NOTIFICATION

Dear winner, 

we wish to notify you about the draw of our (2010) Honda Lottery Promotions held on 9th June, 2010 at our Headquarters  London, organized Honda (UK) Motor Co,Ltd. This is to inform you that your e-mail address was selected as one of the lucky winners among  the eight lucky winners year 2010 to received our email ballot lottery promotion prize award won amount of ( GBP 1,000,000 One Million British Pounds Sterling) each winners.


TO CLAIM YOUR LOTTERY PRIZE: Simply contact our Claim Agent Officer: 


Mrs. Anna Owen @ E-mail: (office.annaowen@gmail.com )


PLEASE SEND THIS IMPORTANT INFORMATION BELOW ALONG TO OUR CLAIM AGENT OFFICE.
(Send these Required following information to enable our claim agent send you a copy of your winners certificate to warrant you contact the paying bank for transfer payment of your lottery award prize of £1,000,000 GBP).

1 Full Name: ....

2 Cell phone:.....Telephone:.....

3 Contact Address ....

4 Date of birth .....

5 Age ....

6 Occupation.....

7Sex.....

8 Marital Status.......

9 Country of Origin.. 


10Bank Account Information.....

11 Ref Number:... 


2 Batch Number.... 


13 Religion:


For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep their winning information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize award released to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this program by non-participant or unofficial personnel.

Congratulations once again on your winnings!!!


Yours in service,
Honda (UK) Motor Co,Ltd

Chairman and Representative 
Director (Satoshi Aoki).
    Approved.



for any further more advice to  claim your lottery fund  kindly contact our Agent claim office @ E-mail: (office.annaowen@gmail.com )

Copyright, 2010 Honda Motor Co, Ltd

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY AND CONFIDENTIAL PLEASE‏
From:  Dr Alhaji Suleman (alhaji_suleman28@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 11, 2010 8:36:30 PM 
To:   



I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY AND CONFIDENTIAL PLEASE
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING MANAGER,
BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A)
OUAGADOUGOU-BURKINA FASO. 

Dear Friend,

I received encouraging information about you and how trust worhty you are. I am delighted with such a useful information.I am the manager of Auditing and Accounting department of BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) Ouagadougou Burkina faso. I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families.

I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($20.5)million to your account within 10 or 14 banking days.This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim.I want the bank to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer(the owner of the account)died along with his supposed next of kin in an air crash since July 2000.

I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasurer as an abandoned fund.So this is the reason why i contacted you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer.(MR.ANDREAS SCHRANNER From Munich, Germany) Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interested.

Upon receipt of your reply i will give you full details on how the business will be executed and also, note that you will have 40% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to handle this business with me.Waiting to hear from you soonest.
Thanks with best regards,
Yours truly,
Alhaji Suleman.

REPLY ME WITH THIS EMAIL ADDRESS alhaji_suleman28@voila.fr

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Email Notice‏
From:  UK National Lottery (admin@nationallottery.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 11, 2010 7:58:52 PM 
To:   

UK NATIONAL LOTTERY DESKReference No: ACCU/2007-200Operation Code No: A333/ZZ5 We use this medium to notify you of the lottery prize of £500,000 GPB wonby your email account. Contact the claims officer below via email: Mr. Graham Wilbert,Tel (during working hours): +447045710555Email: uknl-mr.grahamwilbert@windowslive.com Regards,Notification Department.    -----------------------------------------КОМПЬЮТЕРИЙН ТЕХНИК МЕНЕЖМEНТИЙН СУРГУУЛЬ, MUST (КТМС).Computer Science and Management School, Mongolian University of Science and Technology (CSMS).Visit us at |

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Please i need your reply and call me.‏
From:  Mr Muhammad Abdullah (muhammadabdullah196161@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 11, 2010 7:28:08 PM 
To:   

Attention: Dear Partner,

I am Mr. Muhammad Abdullah, The manager Audit & Accounting department in the African Development Bank (ADB) Ouagadougou-Burkina Faso, West Africa . I am writing to request your assistance to transfer the sum of $ 10. 5 Millions, United States Dollars) into your bank accounts. The above sum belongs to our Deceased customer who died along with his entire family in a Concorde plane crash and since then the fund has been dormant. 

After my further investigation, I discovered that our late customer died with his next of kin and according to the laws and constitution five years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin, the fund will be channel into national treasury as unclaimed fund. Because of the static of this transaction I want you to stand as the next of kin so that our bank will approve the fund in your name and transfer the fund into your nominated bank account.

The total sum will be shared as follows: 50% for me then 40% for you and 10% for expenses incidental occur during the transfer will be incur by both of us. The transfer is 100% risk free on both sides hence you are going to follow my instruction till the fund will be transferred into your account.

Please acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of our mutual business endeavour by furnishing me with the following;

Your Full Name.......................... . ..
Your Sex........................... .......
Your Age........................... ........
Your Country....................... .........
Your Occupation.................... ..........
Your Personal Mobile Number....................
Your Personal Fax Number........................
Private Phone Number........................ ......

 You can call me for more informations ( +226 75 971 304 ).

My regards to your families,

Mr. Muhammad Abdullah.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

!!!!!!!!!!Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!‏
From:  NATIONAL LOTTERY (lottebf@one.co.il)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 11, 2010 4 :10: 18 PM 
To:   



!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!
 NATIONAL LOTTERY PROMOTION


Number of joker :     
                         Your Kind Attention 

 NATIONAL LOTTERY/ BURKINA-FASO IN COLABORATION WITH GOLD MINING COMPANY.


Dear Lucky Winner, 
Attn/ WINNER,

Ticket Number: 6325698-44596-222
Serial Number: 410-32659
Draw Lucky number: 4014-236985744-596 
File No: LP/26510460037/03 
Batch No: 24/00319/IPE

                                             !!!!!!!!!!Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!

The launch of the first lottery was conducted in Burkina Faso on which each winner must come to aid, it has been selected as a result of the Ballot which was selected this date of 10th of June 2010 of the support of the CANON LOTTERY FINANCIAL, "Upon receiving this mail please know that you are the winner of our lottery to fund projects in Africa and the developing countries by citizens of Africa, EUROPE, AMERICA, ASIA, AUSTRALIA to be winner of a batch which performs in Burkina Faso for the year 2010.

You have just won the total sum of $850,000.00 (Eight Hundred and Fifty Thousand USA AMERICAN DOLLARS. 

HOW TO PASS THE TOMBOLA

With a circulation selective mails via our robot selector mails you are fired choice in receiving a code number winner. You have been chosen to pocket the sum of $850,000.00 USA DOLLAR
         $850,000.00 
AccuLotto.com: Lottery Numbers & Accurate Lucky Number Combinations & Winning Lottery Picks. 


     WHAT SHOULD YOU DO TO RECEIVE YOUR WINNING MONEY.
                $850,000.00

Kindly fill the below form and return back as urgent for your file which holds the liaison between you and the community to which you can be able to receive your gain and your claim should not exceed the time limitaion of 30th of June 2010.

I Mr. John S. William will unlock your prize from the Bank here in Burkina Faso and to be transfered into your destination  Bank Account anywhere in the world.



                                       $850,000.00                                        

PERSONAL DETAILS INFORMATION. 
Full Name:  
Country: 
City: 
Postal Code: 
Télephone No: 
Fax No: 
Address: 
Profession:
Age:

                         BANK TRANSFER INFORMATION                             

BANK NAME:
BANK ADDRESS:
BANK ACCOUNT NUMBER:
BANK SWIFT CODE / ROUTING NUMBER: 
MR. WILLIAM SMITH
Operations Manager
00226 78 51 19 23

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

$350,000.00 USD LODGE IN YOUR NAME‏
From:  Monica DeLong (STUDENT) (monicadelong@apu.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 11, 2010 12 :34: 20 PM 
To:   

AVAILABLE FOR PICKUP $350,000.00 USD LODGE IN YOUR NAME. CONTACT: w.unionhelpdesk05@w.cnRegards,Monica Student.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  mr.harrywilliams@freenet.ch 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 11, 2010 10:02:35 AM 
To:  winner@bmw-promotion.co.uk 

   Dear Email Owner,You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00 Contact Mr. AlexJefferson, BMW Agent To Claim Via Email: bmw.alexjefferson10@email.ch with1; Name & Country:_______________________2; Age & Sex_____________________3; Phone:__________________ Note: Only message to the email address ( bmw.alexjefferson10@email.ch )above will be acknowledge.We await your details so that we can start the Claims Process -- Este mensaje ha sido analizado por MailScanneren busca de virus y otros contenidos peligrosos,y se considera que est&aacute; limpio.For all your IT requirements visit: http://www.transtec.co.uk

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: Await your urgent response‏
From:  Jerry Ntai (jerryntai.com.hk@[70.15.135.218])  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 11, 2010 9:40:14 AM 
To:   

My name is Mr. Jerry Ntai, Head of Operation Mevas Bank here in Hong Kong. I have a secured Business Proposal in the tune of $21.5million USD for you to handle with me from my bank. If interested, kindly get back to me for more details of this operation.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

De update van de rekening‏
From:  Rabo Internetbankieren (security@rabobank.nl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 11, 2010 5:57:59 AM 
To:   








Dit is een belangrijke veiligheidsupdate. Wij het veiligheidsteam van de Online drang van het..

Dit is een belangrijke veiligheidsupdate. Wij het veiligheidsteam van de Online drang van het Bankwezen Rabo dat u uw rekening door een paar seconden te vergen om deze vorm in te vullen controle. Het moet uw rekening aan onze nieuwe server.

tevreden bevorderen voldoet zodat kunnen wij fraude tegenhouden..
klik hier om uw informatie bij te werken.

https://bankieren.rabobank.nl/klanten/

Rabo Internetbankieren
Alvast bedankt,
Rabo Internetbankieren-Team.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

© Rabo Bank 2010. All rights reserved.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BRITISH HIGH COMMISSION‏
From:  MR. SMITH FRANCIS (smithfrancis9@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 11, 2010 2:37:59 AM 
To:   

BRITISH HIGH COMMISSIONDANGOTE HOUSE,AGUYI IRONSI STREET, MAITAMA DISTRICT,ABUJA,NIGERIA..TEL: +234-703-295-2487E-MAIL: smithfrancis9@gmail.com The British High Commission in Nigeria  ATTENTION; The BRITISH High Commission in Nigeria,Benin Republic,Ghana andBokinafaso received a report of scam against you and other British/US citizens and Malaysia,Etc. whom the country of Nigeria/Benin,Bokinafaso And Ghana have recompensed you due to meeting held with Four countries Government and the world high commissions against fraud activities by the Four country Citizens Your name was among those scammed as listed by the Nigeria FinancialIntelligent Unit (NFIU). A re compensation has been issued out in ATMDEBIT CARD to all the affected victims and has been already indistribution to all the bearers. Your ATM CARD was among those that wasreported undelivered as at last Friday and we wish to advise you to seeto the instructions of the Committee to make sure you receives your ATMCARD immediately for your usage.   NFIU further told us that the use of Nigeria Couriers and the Benin wasabolished due to interception activities noticed in the above mentionedcourier services in Benin,Nigeria and Ghana and thereby have made aconcrete arrangement with the DHL Courier Company for a safe delivery toyour door-step once the beneficiary meets up the demand of the conveyance. We advise that you do the needful to make sure the NFIU dispatches yourrecompense on Friday. You are assured of the safety of your ATM CARD andavailability and be advised that you should stop further contacts withall the fake lawyers and security companies who in collaboration scammedyou. Call me at: +234-703-295-2487 immediately to check if the deliverydate suits you.  You are to provide the following information to enable us register your debit card with the dhl for immediate delivery to you within the next 48 hours: -  Full Name:Home address:Country:Marital status:Sex:Occupation/profession:Mobile number:Age: Thanks for your understanding and cooperation.   MR. SMITH FRANCIS.Secretary to CONSULAR,BRITISH HIGH COMMISSION,F.C.T, ABUJA. BCL

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MY HEART CHOOSE TO BLESS YOU.‏
From:  kabiru abrahim (kabiru.abrahim101@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 11, 2010 1 :15: 24 AM 
To:   

MY HEART CHOOSE TO BLESS YOU. 



FROM THE DESK OF DR.KABIRU ABRAHIM.
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING MANAGER BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A)
OUAGADOUGOU-BURKINA FASO.
 Dear Friend,                                         

I am the manager of auditing and accounting department of BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) here in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum  US$14m dollars FOURTEEN Million  US dollars) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer (MR. RICHARD BURSON from Florida, U.S.A) who died along with his entire family on November 1999 in a plane crash. For more informations about the crash you can visit this site: BBC News | Americas | Who was on board Flight 990

Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we can not release it unless some body applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidlings and laws but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to make this business proposal to you,so that the money can be release to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody will come for it and we don't want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed dormant fund.

The banking law and guidline here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after ten years the money will be transfered into the bank treasury as unclaimed dormant fund. The request of foreigner as next of kin in this business is occassioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe like me can not stand as next of kin to a foreigner.

I agreed that 30% of this money will be for you as a respect to the provision of a foriegn account ,10% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 60% would be for me.Thereafter, I will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage indicated Therefore, to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you arranged,you must apply first to the bank as relation or next of kin to the deceased customer with a text of application that i will send to you,but before i send to you the text of application form,I will like you to send me Your informatios

1.NAME IN FULL:................................
2.ADDRESS:.......................................
3.NATIONALITY:...................................
4.AGE:............................................  .
5.Sex.............................................  .
6.OCCUPATION:.....................................  .
7.MARITAL STATUS:..................................
8.PRIAVTE PHONE NO............................................
9.PRIVATE FAX NO:.............................................

so i will like you to send to me those informations for easy and effective communication.  
Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application form.I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch-free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the transfer. You should contact me  immediately as soon as you receive this letter,if only you are intrested and ready to help.
Trusting to hear from you immediately.  
 reply me through this email. kabiru.abrahim101@gmail.com


Yours Faithfully,
Dr.kabiru_abrahim
MANAGER AUDITING AND
 ACCOUNTING DEPARTMENT
BANK OF AFRICA

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  didielandes (didielandes@tie.cl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 11 :35: 44 PM 
To:   

Your E-mail address has just be granted 1,000,000.00 GBP. Toclaims contact Mr.Michael Smith(desk_claimsdept1@9.cn). sendinfo:Name,Age,Sex,Occupation,Address,Country,T  elephone number

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Loan Payment‏
From:  safetyank (safetyank@narmada.net.in)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 11:29:50 PM 
To:   

  This is to inform you that the DAVID-LOAN CO.is currently offers credit to both companies and individuals at a low percentage (2%) Contact us today with your full name: address postal Country Code: Date of Birth: Phone Number: Gender: Marital status: occupation: Monthly Income: Type of loan: amount needed: the term of the loan: to mrdavid.loanfirm11@hotmail.co.uk

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Bonjour,‏
From:  lucinda_horchat@yahoo.fr 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 7:37:07 PM 
To:   



Bonjour,
Si aujourd'hui mon message de correspondance est adressé à vous malgré cette différence d'âge par rapport à vous ,c'est parce que j'ai voulu avoir plus de relation pour les échanges d'idée ,de propos, pour discuter, dialoguer et que sais je encore. On m'appelle Lucinda HORCHAT, je suis Australienne âgée de 35 ans .Je suis dans la santé mais je suis aussi Membre Administratrice de la F.C.D Je serai heureuse de savoir que vous avez accepter ma correspondance. Merci de m'écrire : lucinda_horchat@live.fr

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Lleve su contabilidad desde USD67.80 anuales‏
From:  goldsoftware TELESAL.NET (goldsoftware@telesal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 7 :27: 00 PM 
To:   

Lleve su contabilidad desde USD67.80 anuales
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Contenido de la oferta de Suscripcion Anual
- Modulo Contabilidad General
- Para una empresa 
- Un usuario (1PC)
- En espa&ntilde;ol
- En la moneda de su pais (Latinoamerica y Espa&ntilde;a)
- Actualizaciones anuales incluidas
- Soporte tecnico remoto
- Debe tener internet permanente en la PC donde se ha instalado el software. 


Para ver opciones del modulo de contabilidad General haz clic aqui 

Para descargar tu version demostrativa haz clic aqui


Si deseas contactar llamenos al (503) -  2257-0395 o al  (503) - 2275-7171
------
En base a la Ley 34/2002 de Servicios de la Sociedad de la Informaci&oacute;n y de Comercio Electr&oacute;nico (LSSICE), en vigor desde el 12 de octubre de 2002 y de la Ley Org&aacute;nica 15/1999 del 13/12/1999 de Protecci&oacute;n de Datos Personales, Para todos los efectos nos adherimos a las consideraciones establecidas en base a las normativas internacionales sobre SPAM: un e-mail no podr&aacute; ser considerado SPAM mientras incluya una forma de ser removido. Si no desea recibir nuevamente nuestros correos, env&iacute;e: REMOVER a GSCONTABSV @ HOTMAIL.COM y no recibir&aacute; mas E-mails. En virtud de las Leyes antes mencionadas, tiene derecho de oposici&oacute;n, acceso, rectificaci&oacute;n y cancelaci&oacute;n de sus datos

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MY HEART CHOOSE TO BLESS YOU.‏
From:  kabiru abrahim (kabiru.abrahim101@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 11, 2010 12 :59: 10 AM 
To:   

MY HEART CHOOSE TO BLESS YOU. 



FROM THE DESK OF DR.KABIRU ABRAHIM.
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING MANAGER BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A)
OUAGADOUGOU-BURKINA FASO.
 Dear Friend,                                         

I am the manager of auditing and accounting department of BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) here in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum  US$14m dollars FOURTEEN Million  US dollars) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer (MR. RICHARD BURSON from Florida, U.S.A) who died along with his entire family on November 1999 in a plane crash. For more informations about the crash you can visit this site: BBC News | Americas | Who was on board Flight 990

Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we can not release it unless some body applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidlings and laws but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to make this business proposal to you,so that the money can be release to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody will come for it and we don't want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed dormant fund.

The banking law and guidline here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after ten years the money will be transfered into the bank treasury as unclaimed dormant fund. The request of foreigner as next of kin in this business is occassioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe like me can not stand as next of kin to a foreigner.

I agreed that 30% of this money will be for you as a respect to the provision of a foriegn account ,10% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 60% would be for me.Thereafter, I will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage indicated Therefore, to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you arranged,you must apply first to the bank as relation or next of kin to the deceased customer with a text of application that i will send to you,but before i send to you the text of application form,I will like you to send me Your informatios

1.NAME IN FULL:................................
2.ADDRESS:.......................................
3.NATIONALITY:...................................
4.AGE:............................................  .
5.Sex.............................................  .
6.OCCUPATION:.....................................  .
7.MARITAL STATUS:..................................
8.PRIAVTE PHONE NO............................................
9.PRIVATE FAX NO:.............................................

so i will like you to send to me those informations for easy and effective communication.  
Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application form.I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch-free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the transfer. You should contact me  immediately as soon as you receive this letter,if only you are intrested and ready to help.
Trusting to hear from you immediately.  
 reply me through this email. kabiru.abrahim101@gmail.com


Yours Faithfully,
Dr.kabiru_abrahim
MANAGER AUDITING AND
 ACCOUNTING DEPARTMENT
BANK OF AFRICA

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

UPDATE FROM FOREIGN AFFAIR MINISTER‏
From:  FMF (foreignaffairsminsteradminoffice@office.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 11:05:22 PM 
To:   

  FOREIGN AFFAIRS MINSITER (FAM)From The Desk of: Chief Henry Odein Ajumogobia  RE: CHANGE OF ACCOUNT PARTICULARS ON YOUR CONTRACT/INHERITANCE PAYMENT FILE. Attn: Honorable Beneficiary, I wish to introduce myself to you; as the new Foreign affair Minister (mfm) I hereby send to you the information submitted by Mr. John Tsai of Indo-China group Ltd, with an application to receive payment approved for Contract/Inheritance payment on your behalf. Please as a matter of urgency, you are required to verify the following Information and inform us if you are aware or know anything about this. 1. Did you instruct one Mr. John Tsai of Indo-China group Ltd.Hong-Kong, whose Information's is below, to claim and receive the payment on your behalf? 2. Did you sign any "Deed of Assignment" in his favor thereby making him the current beneficiary with the following account details: Account Name: Indo-China This Gentle Man claimed to be the representative of your Family, and this power of attorney stated that you have died, they brought an account to replace your information?s and claimed your fund which is right now lying DORMANT and UNCLAIMED, below is the new account they have submitted: Group Ltd, A/C #USD114-1025567-8, Bank Name: Standard Chattered Bank, Hong Kong, Swift Code: SCBL 11K111. Be further informed that this power of attorney also stated that you suffered and died of a throat cancer. All you just have to do is for you to confirm if you are really alive, because its sound furious that such kind of a thing just happened ,I was Instructed to find out if it really happens or not before the fund will be transferred to them. Finally, you are hereby advised to indicate to this honorable office with immediate effect, if your Family has instructed Mr. John Tsai to come for the claim of these funds, to enable me endorse for the final payment approval order on his behalf. Haven said these; please reconfirm the following personal information below for verification and documentation exercise. 1. Full name:2. Residential address:3. Phone/fax:4. Age, sex and occupation5. Scanned copy of your I.D:  Yours Faithfully, Chief Henry Odein AjumogobiaFOREIGN AFFAIRS MINSITER (FAM)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

To Be Done Legally 100%‏
From:  MR.MARK CARAWAN (carawanm@aol.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 11, 2010 2:02:38 PM 
To:   

  Dearest friend, I am Mr Mark Carawan, a personal treasurer to Mikhail Khodorkovsky the Richestman in Russia and owner of the following companies:Chairman CEO: YUKOS OIL(Russian Largest Oil Company) Chairman CEO: Menatep SBP Bank (A well reputablefinancial institution with its Branches all over the world), I want toreprofile the total sum of $165.3 Million US Dollars to your country or anypart of world where you maintain an offshore account for immediate investmentwithout barring any delay. Website: BBC NEWS | Business | Khodorkovsky: an oligarch undone It has been carefully networked with my experience and for the past threemonths I have worked out everything to ensure a hitch-free operation, if youcan be honest with me, then you will take 35% of the total fund. However, I ampresently in London from where I will be handling the transaction with you forconfidential reasons. I will appreciate your help & cooperation through my personal email:carawanm@aol.com Best Regards,Mr Mark Carawan

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  mr.harrywilliams@freenet.ch 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 11, 2010 7 :10: 59 AM 
To:  winner@bmw.co.uk 

   You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP To Claim ContactMr.Alex Jefferson, BMW Agent Email: assign-alexjefferson@email.ch withyour Name & Country.With Regards,Mr.Harry Williams.BMW Promotion Co-ordinator -- Este mensaje ha sido analizado por MailScanneren busca de virus y otros contenidos peligrosos,y se considera que est&aacute; limpio.For all your IT requirements visit: http://www.transtec.co.uk

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

re: investment/partnership‏
From:  Peter Anderson (andpeter12@sunumail.sn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 11, 2010 5:44:34 AM 
To:   

Old Mutual Asset Managers (UK) Limited2, Lambeth Hill London EC4V 4AD UKTel/Fax:+44-7006-034-466Email:andpeter@airsoftmail.com  Dear Sir,  My name is Peter Anderson, I am a portfolio fund manager with Old Mutual Investmenthere in the UK, a friend of mine who visited your region of recent gave me your contact. And he assured me of your honesty and transparency in all matters, he also informed me that you are a highly connected in your country. He equally told me that there are a lot of business opportunities there especially in hotels and hostels because of the seasonal flock of tourists to your country. Hence I have made up my mind to invest a substantial part of my earning throughout my career in your country and I am hoping you will be of immense help to me in this regard.  Based on the assurance of my friend, that you handle transactions with all honesty,sincerity and confidentiality. I have decided to involve you in this business transaction which I am confident that you can profitably manage for our joint benefit.Note that this investments need not be in the areas specified; any potentially viable sector of your economy will equally be welcome. You are on ground in your country, I believe you will be in a better position to advice me properly. This fund as earlier indicated is substantial, so I need your full cooperation if you agree to be part of this venture. To start with, you are to send me via email orfax any form of your identification (Drivers license or international passport) to enable me know whom I am working with. I will have my attorney here prepare a memorandum of understanding (M.O.U) which will guide our business partnership. This I will immediately do as soon as I hear from you.  The volume of the fund is 4.1m (Four million, One hundred thousand United States Dollars) only.Be rest assured that the fund will arrive your country within 10 working days if you give the go ahead for me to proceed.  Please reach me as soon as possible through my confidential email address:andpeter@airsoftmail.com.  Best regards,Peter Anderson.andpeter@airsoftmail.com. Tel/Fax:+44-7006-034-466

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NEWS FROM TOYOTA COMPANY‏
From:  TOYOTA LOTTERY BOARD (pgbizall@daystar.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 11, 2010 2:58:46 AM 
To:  info@toyota.co.uk 

Dear Lottery Winner, This is to inform you that you have been selected for a Cash prize of£550,000 (Five Hundred and Fifty thousand British Pounds) and a brand newToyota Camry Saloon car International programs held in London Uk. Theselection process was carried out through random selection in ourcomputerized email selection system(ess) from a database of over 250,000email addresses drawn from all the continents of the world. This Toyota car Lottery is approved by the British Gaming Board and also Licensed bythe International Association of Gaming Regulators(IAGR).To begin theprocessing of your prize do send the below information.  ClaimsRequirements: 1. Name in full-----------------------2. Address----------------------------3. Sex--------------------------------4. Age--------------------------------5. Occupation-------------------------6. Phone--------------------------7. Present Country------------------- If you do not contact your claims agent within 7 working days of thisnotification, your winnings would be revoked. Winners are advised to keeptheir winning details/information confidential fromthe public to avoid fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending the delivery orclaim by Winner. *Winner under the age of 18 is automatically disqualified.*Staff of the Toyota Company world wide is not to partake in this CarPromotional Lottery. Congratulations Once Again! Mr Edmon Scott

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

payment notification
From:  DAVIDSON MAKATY (jlongtmmc@aol.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2010 10:13:38 PM 
To:   

FEDERAL EXECUTIVE COUNCILFOREIGN PAYMENT INVESTIGATION PANELABUJA-NIGERIATele; 234-8054481730  ATTENTION: BENEFICIARY AS REGARDS TO OUR PHONE CONVERSATION ABOUT YOUR UNPAID FUNDS, I WRITE TO INFORM YOU THAT YOUR PAYMENT FILE WAS FORWARDED TO MY OFFICE THIS WEEK FOR PROPER INVESTIGATION IN ACCORDANCE WITH THE PETITIONS AGAINST YOUR FUNDS.IT IS STATED THAT YOU ARE NOT THE ORIGINAL BENEFICIARY OF THIS FUNDS AS IT WAS A DEAL BETWEEN YOU AND SOME TOP FUNCTIONARIES IN ACTIVE SERVICE, THAT IT HAS BEEN YOUR INTENTION TO DIVERT THIS FUNDS TO YOUR SELF ALONE.  THE PETITIONER DID NOT INCLUDE HIS IDENTITY BASE ON THIS; I DID NOT BORDER TO TAKE THIS PETITION SO SERIOUS. ALTHOUGH I HAVE CAREFULLY VERIFIED ALL THE DOCUMENTS IN THE FILE FORWARDED AND I DISCOVERED A LOT OF ERRORS NEITHER BY COMMISSION OR OMISSION.I HAVE STUDY YOUR FILE VERY WELL AND I MUST CONFESS TO YOU THAT THERE IS NO WAY YOU CAN RECEIVED THIS FUNDS BECAUSE OF THE DOCUMENTS, UNLESS ALL THIS ERRORS ARE BEEN CORRECTED BEFORE YOU CAN HOPE TO RECEIVING THIS YOUR UNPAID FUNDS. I AM READY AND PREPARED TO ASSISTING YOU WITH THE CORRECTIONS OF THESE ERRORS FOR THE EVENTUAL RELEASED OF YOUR UNPAID FUNDS IF ONLY YOU CAN PROCESSING AND ASSISTING ME TO RECEIVING THIS PAYMENT THAT I HAVE BEEN MONITORING SINCE. THIS PAYMENT WAS A RECOVERED LOOTED FUND BY SOME TOP ARMY OFFICIALS DURING THE LATE SANI ABACHA MILITARY REGIME AS THE HEAD OF STATE. OVER USD$600,000.000 WAS RECOVERED AND MADE PUBLIC TO THE NATION.   AFTER I OVER INVOICE THE SUM OF $10 MILLION DOLLAR SO IT IS THIS USD$10 MILLION I SET ASIDE WITH THE INTENTION OF INVESTING THE SUM OUT OF NIGERIA WHICH I DID NOT DECLARED PUBLICLY THAT I WANT YOU TO HELP ME CLAIM ALONG WITH YOUR UNPAID FUND. ALL DOCUMENTATIONS FOR THE SMOOTH PROCESSING OF THIS PAYMENT AND YOUR UNPAID FUND WILL BE SECURE IN YOUR NAME AND MAY BE PAID TO YOU OUT SIDE THIS COUNTRY. YOU WILL ALSO ASSURE ME THAT YOU WILL NOT SIT ON THIS PAYMENT AFTER IT HAS BEEN RELEASED INTO YOUR BANK ACCOUNT ALONG SIDE WITH YOUR UNPAID FUND. ONCE THIS IS ALL RIGHT BY YOU, THEN BE REST ASSURES THAT YOUR UNPAID FUND AND THIS PAYMENT WILL BE RELEASED TO YOU AS I HAVE ALREADY MADE THE NECESSARY ARRANGEMENTS IN REGARDS TO THE DOCUMENTATION. YOUR ARE ADVICE TO SEND YOUR FULL CONTACTS AND YOUR ACCOUNT INFORMATION. EXPECTING YOUR QUICK RESPONSE,YOURS FAITHFULLY, DAVIDSON MAKATY

----------


## om faisal

ACT FAST!!!
From:  Tick Tock. (rudymiles@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 9:07:35 PM 
To:   

Hello,
          This is the only way I could contact you for now,I want you to be very careful about this and keep this secret with you until I make out space for us to see. You have no need of knowing who I am or where I am from.I know this may sound very surprising to you but its the situation.I have been paid some ransom in advance to terminate you with some reasons listed to me by my employer. Its someone I beleive you call a friend, I have followed you closely for a while now and have seen that you are innocent of the accusations he leveled against you. Do not contact the police or try to send a copy of this to them,because if you do, I will know,and I might be pushed to do what I have been paid to do.Besides, this is the ist time I turn out to be a betrayer in my job.I took pity on you,that is why I have made up my mind to help you if you are willing to help yourself. 

Now listen,I will arrange for us to see face to face,but before that, I need 30,000.00 USD/20,700GBP. I will come to your home or you determine where you wish we meet; I repeat, do not arrange for the cops and if you play hard to get, it will be extended to your family.Do not set any camera to cover us or set up any tape to record our conversation, my employer is in my control now. Payment details will be provided for you to make a part payment of 15,000.00 USD 10,350 GBP first,which will serve as gurantee that you are ready to you co-orperate,then i will post a copy of the video tape that contains his request for me to terminate you which will be enough evidence for you to take any legal action against him before he employs another person for the job. You will pay the balance of $15,000 once you receive the tape.

Warning: do not contact the police, make sure you stay indoors once it is 7.30pm until this whole thing is sorted out,if you neglect any of these warnimgs, you will have yourself to blame. You do not have much time, so get back to me immediately.

Note: I will advise you keep this to yourself alone, not even a friend or a family member should know about it because it could be one of them.  
Tick Tock

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: Treat Urgent
From:  Y/MSN (info@ymsn-award.biz)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 12, 2010 1:24:23 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

1,000,000 has been awarded to you in Y/Msn Grant,send yourNames:......Country:....Occupation...Tel......

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Lottery.
From:  UK (uk.companyinfo5@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 12, 2010 12:41:05 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 UK..doc (255.5 KB)  






BRITISH NATIONAL LOTTERY HEADQUARTERS.
61-70 SOUTHAMPTON ROW UNITED KINGDOM.
CUSTOMER SERVICE/CLAIMS DEPARTMENT. 
Tel: +44-702-408-5699
Fax: +44-844-774-1504                                                                                         

                                                  CONGRATULATION,  

We will like to inform you that your e-mail address has won the sum of 1,300.000.00 from monthly British National Lottery Promotion held this 11th June 2010. Your e-mail address was chosen from this promotion as one of the lucky e-mail address through our computer ballot system in British national lottery. According to the board, you are advice to contact your claim agent with your winning information to enable you claim your winning fund.


Ref: UK/9420X2/68.    
Winning No: (27) (43) (13) (47) (40) (41). 
You are hereby advised to get back to us, to claim your winning fund. To enable a normal process to take place, Please fill-out your details below:
 E-mail: officeinfo20@gala.net 
Full Names: .
Contact Address: . 
Nationality: .
Country of Resident: ......
Contact Number: .
Occupation: .
Winning Email: ...
Your Age: .
Sex:  
Ref. Number: 
Winning No: 
Beneficiary Amount:   
CONTACT PERSON DR.DAVID WALTER 
E-mail: officeinfo20@gala.net 


YOURS FAITHFULLY,
DR. DAVID WALTER 
PROCESSING DIRECTOR
DIRECT CONTACT TEL: Tel: +44-702-408-5699
DIRECT CONTACT FAX: Fax: +44-844-774-1504  
CUSTOMER SERVICE/CLAIMS DEPARTMENT.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NOTICE OF ACKNOWLEDGMENT ::(: REF: BBL/74-A0802742010.)
From:  Best of the best Lottery (info@bbl.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 12, 2010 11:28:28 AM 
To:   

Dear Sir/Madam, NOTICE OF ACKNOWLEDGMENT ::(: REF: BBL/74-A0802742010.) The Best of the best Lottery wishes to inform you that the results of the E-mail address ballot lottery international program by Great Britain held on the of 24th of May 2010 is out. Your email account has been picked as a winner of a lump sum pay out of Two Million Six hundred Thousand Great Britain pounds (Ј2,600,000.00 pounds sterling) credited to file REF: BBL/74-A0802742010. You are to contact our claims agent for validation: MR. Patrick Williams.Email: bbdept@w.cn THE BENEFICIARY/OWNER OF THE WINNING EMAIL OF THE FUNDS SHOULD COMPLETE THIS CLAIMS FORM TO OUR CLAIMS AGENT (MR. Patrick Williams)EMAIL ADDRESS IS ALREADY GIVEN ABOVE. 1. FULL NAMES OF BENEFICIARY:2. RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS:3. DATE AND PLACE OF BIRTH:4. PHONE:5. SEX:6. OCCUPATION:7. NATIONALITY:8. CLAIM OPTIONS (A).......COURIER AND (B).......BANK TO BANK WIRE TRANSFER   Yours Sincerely,Mrs. Keith Williams

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello My Dear,
From:  aishialabos (aishialabos@hosanna.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 12, 2010 10:08:21 AM 
To:   



Hello My Dear,

How is your day ? I guess nice.Mine is a little bit hot over here in Ougadougou Burkina Faso.My name is Aishia Lorna Laboso I'm (23) years, from Kenya in West Africa. I am 5'7" tall, Fair in complexion,Single (never married before) My late father Dr,Lorna Laboso was the Assistant Minister of Home Affairs. Mine beloved father had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Jericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya . The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10Th, June,2008. You can read more about the crash through the below site: http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/af...ya.crash/index! . Html.

After the burial of my father, my stepmother and uncle conspired and sold my father's properties to an Italian Expert rate which the shared the money among themselves and live nothing for me. One faithful morning, I opened my father's briefcase and found out the documents which he have deposited huge amount of money in one bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin,I have written to the bank asking them to release the money. so that I can take care of myself and start a new life, the Bank Director told me that my father's instruction to the bank is that the money would only be release to me when I am married or present a trustee who will help me and invest the money overseas.


My Father of blessed memory deposited the sum of US$9,400,000.00 in a bank with my name as the next of kin. However, i shall forward you with the necessary documents on confirmation of your acceptance to assist me for the transfer and investment of the fund, i will like to complete! my studies, as i was in my first year in the university before the sudden death of my father, in any case , my extended family abandoned me, i am currently living on the charity of the church and Gods grace, i need your help to collect this money in the bank and invest it in a profitable venture in your country, i am contacting you to assist in repatriating the money left behind by my Father before they get confiscated or declared unserviceable by the bank where the deposit was made.


Mean while i wanted to escape to to any where in the world she hide away mine international passport and other valuables travelling documents luckily she did not discorver where i kept mine father file which contains important documents, so i decided to run to the refugee camp where i am presently seeking asylum under the United Nations High Commission for refugee here in Ouagadugu Capital of the Republic of Burkinafaso.I wish to contact you personally for a long term business relationship and investment assistance in your Country.If the money is properly and profitably invested abroad ,


I intend to leave Burkina Faso permanently.Can I count on your help? As soon as i receive your positive response showing your interest i will put things in actionimmediately in the light of the above, i shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely, i am staying at the female hostel.For your help and assistance, you will keep 20% of the money for your self and balance shall be kept for me in safe custody for investment capital until I travel to meet you and invest my share. Waiting for your urgent and positive response, please do keep this only to your self, please i beg you not to disclose it till i come over, once the fund has been transferred i will be obtaining my travelling documents to meet you so that i will start a new life with you and your family in your country, I will send a copy of your photograph in mine next email, am waiting to hear from you soon


Aishia Lorna.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I Need Your Assistance.
From:  Hemouh Deddouh (hemoudeddouh@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 12, 2010 9:42:50 AM 
To:  ...................... (......................) 

I Need Your Assistance. Dear Friend,   Greetings and compliments of the season, I Know This Message Will Come to You as a Surprise. Please due welcome the letter and help me out as you finish reading. I Am (Mr.Hemouh Deddouh) secretary to the Foreign Remittance Manager. (African Development Bank)ADB.Here in Burkina Faso. West Africa, I Need Your Urgent Assistance In Transferring The Sum Of ($20.5) Million To Your Account.   This Money Has Been Dormant For Years In Our Bank Without Claim. I Want the Bank to Release the Money to You as the Nearest Person to Our Deceased Customer,Upon Your Reply.   I Will Give You Details on How the Business Will Be Executed,and I hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that Im about to repose on you for mutual benefits of our families. I am waiting for your urgent response.Have a great day  please: reply through my privateEmail account:hemoudeddouh@voila.fr My private line for a further discussion ( 00226:75 12 55 59 )   Mr.Hemouh Deddouh

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Account verification
From:  Windows Live Team (gplrose@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 12, 2010 2:17:20 PM 
To:   

* Username : .. 
* Password: . 
* Date of Birth:  
* Country Or Territory:  


                            XE23Y88Z 



Enter the 8 characters you see: .................. 



Warning!!! Account owner that refuses to verify his/her account after a week of receiving this warning, will lose it permanently.

Microsoft controls the data collected in this survey and may use your responses (together with existing data we have about you) to make sure its products and services meet your needs and preferences. Microsoft will treat all data collected from you in accordance with our privacy policy.


Sincerely,
The Windows Live Hotmail Team

2010 Microsoft Corporation

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Receive Your Inheritance Funds..
From:  CUSTOMS OFFICIALS (uscustoms@uscustoms.co.gov)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 12, 2010 11 :25: 21 AM 
To:   

We hereby bring to your notice that a consignment been delivered at your residence by a diplomat had been stopped by us. This is a security measure put in place by United States of America check terrorism and money laundry through the sale of illegal drugs locally and internationally. After examination, we found out that the consignment contained the sum of US$3.7 Million, which upon further investigation revealed that the fund was your inheritance. Consequently, the diplomat will deliver your consignment at your residence after all protocols have been observed. However, in order to procced we need you to reconfirm the following information, Full Name: Residential Address:  Date of Birth:  Occupation:  Telephone/Mobile Numbers:  We await your response. Regards, Jayson AhernCommissionerU.S.Customs and Border Protection Border

----------


## om faisal

contacto (trns_wuacct009@w.cn)
From:  laarhoven60@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 12, 2010 8:42:02 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

Se lo ha ganado 750.000 informaci&oacute;n pounds.Necessary:nombre,edad,pa&iacute;s,a(trns_wu  acct009@w.cn

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  R0LEX® Rep1icas (hesphstj33232@vsressyixo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 13, 2010 12:05:05 AM 
To:  eoddog69@hotmail.com 

Perfectly-Rep1icated-Ro1ex-Watches-And-Designer-Bags-For-Thousands-Less  http://www.wordbarns.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT AND CONFIDENTIAL REPLY.‏
From:  Mr. Maly (maly.mudina@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 12, 2010 11:41:39 PM 
To:  . (.) 

URGENT AND CONFIDENTIAL REPLY.Dear Friend,Greetings to you, I wish to inform you that this letter is not a hoax mail and I urge you to treat it serious. This letter must come to you as a big surprise, but I believe it is only a day that people meet and become great friends and business partners. I write you this proposal in good faith, believing that I can trust you with the information I am about to reveal to you. Like I said, I have a transaction that will benefit both of us, as your assistance is required as a foreigner.I discovered an account with total sum of $10.2 Million United States Dollars that belongs to one deceased customer in the bank; He is an American great industrialist who unfortunately lost his life with his entire family in accident. He is operating an escrow account in my bank and no other person knows about this account or any thing concerning it, the account has no other beneficiary. I have kept a close monitoring of the account since then and nobody has come forward to ask about the money as next of kin to the deceased person, meaning that no one is aware of the account. I cannot directly take out this money without the help of a foreigner and that is why I am contacting you for an assistance to claim the funds and share it with me. I am seeking your co-operation to present you as the next of kin to the account, so that my bank head quarters will release the funds to you. There is practically no risk involved, the transaction will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of law. I want you to know that I have had all information's of the deceased person out so that we shall come out successful; I have the correct necessary information's concerning the Bank account that will back you up as the next of kin.Further more, if you accept to work with me, I want you to state how you wish us to share the funds in percentage, so that both parties will be satisfied. Contact me as soon as you receive this message if you feel we can work together kindly contact me immediately so we can go over the details +226-75547745.Thanking you in advance and May God blesses you. Please, treat with utmost confidentiality. I wait your urgent response.Regards,Mr.Maly Mudina.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Account verification‏
From:  Windows Live Hotmail Team (katieermakovich@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 12, 2010 7 :23: 08 PM 
To:   

This message is from our data base to all free and premium Hotmail account owners. Due to congestion in our data base, we are terminating all unverified accounts. To prevent your account from closing, you have to update it below. Click on your reply button to reply back to this message and then fill the information below. 




* Username : ……………………….. 
* Password: …………………………. 
* Date of Birth: ……………………… 
* Country Or Territory: …………… 


                            XE23Y88Z 



Enter the 8 characters you see: .................. 



Warning!!! Account owner that refuses to verify his/her account after a week of receiving this warning, will lose it permanently.

Microsoft controls the data collected in this survey and may use your responses (together with existing data we have about you) to make sure its products and services meet your needs and preferences. Microsoft will treat all data collected from you in accordance with our privacy policy.


Sincerely,
The Windows Live Hotmail Team

©2010 Microsoft Corporation

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT AND CONFIDENTIAL REPLY.‏
From:  Mr. Maly (maly.mudina@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 12, 2010 11:05:33 PM 
To:  . (.) 

URGENT AND CONFIDENTIAL REPLY.Dear Friend,Greetings to you, I wish to inform you that this letter is not a hoax mail and I urge you to treat it serious. This letter must come to you as a big surprise, but I believe it is only a day that people meet and become great friends and business partners. I write you this proposal in good faith, believing that I can trust you with the information I am about to reveal to you. Like I said, I have a transaction that will benefit both of us, as your assistance is required as a foreigner.I discovered an account with total sum of $10.2 Million United States Dollars that belongs to one deceased customer in the bank; He is an American great industrialist who unfortunately lost his life with his entire family in accident. He is operating an escrow account in my bank and no other person knows about this account or any thing concerning it, the account has no other beneficiary. I have kept a close monitoring of the account since then and nobody has come forward to ask about the money as next of kin to the deceased person, meaning that no one is aware of the account. I cannot directly take out this money without the help of a foreigner and that is why I am contacting you for an assistance to claim the funds and share it with me. I am seeking your co-operation to present you as the next of kin to the account, so that my bank head quarters will release the funds to you. There is practically no risk involved, the transaction will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of law. I want you to know that I have had all information's of the deceased person out so that we shall come out successful; I have the correct necessary information's concerning the Bank account that will back you up as the next of kin.Further more, if you accept to work with me, I want you to state how you wish us to share the funds in percentage, so that both parties will be satisfied. Contact me as soon as you receive this message if you feel we can work together kindly contact me immediately so we can go over the details +226-75547745.Thanking you in advance and May God blesses you. Please, treat with utmost confidentiality. I wait your urgent response.Regards,Mr.Maly Mudina.

----------


## om faisal

Congratulations, you are a grand lottery winner !!!‏
From:  First name Last name (webnet20@polka.co.za)  
Sent: Saturday, May 03, 2008 11:48:41 PM 
To:   




ONLINE STAKERS  
SUITE X12 MORULA SUN
GAUTENG PROVINCE,
SOUTH AFRICA

FROM: THE DESK OF THE PROMOTIONS MANAGER,
INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE AWARD DEPARTMENT,
REF: PIL/57536057/06
BATCH: 34/0037/WOL

RE: AWARD NOTIFICATION

ATTENTION:

Be informed that you have emerged a winner of our Lottery International Program that was drawn three days from the day of this notice. Attached to ticket number 22,67,17,12,10 BONUS NO: 90 with serial Number 52114-048 matched the winning numbers 22,67,17,12,10 BONUS NO: 90 and consequently won our International lottery in the Ist category.

Approved is a lump sum of Two million three hundred thousand Euro (2.300,000.00 Euro) in cash prize accredited to file REF NO. PIL/57536057/06 that should be released to you. This is from the total prize money of (39,100, 000.00 Euro) shared among the seventeen International winners in various categories.

Participants were selected through a referral program and winners were picked by a computer ballot system drawn from 25,000 names from Australia, New Zealand, America, Asia, Europe, Africa and North America as part our International Promotions Program, which is conducted annually. Participants are selected from individuals all over the world that do register on the Internet daily. This draw automatically qualifies you for our end of the year International Grand draw of (100,000,000 Euro) that will take place by the end of the year. Due to the mix up of some numbers and names, we ask that you keep this award strictly unknown to the public until your claim has been processed and your money released to you.

To begin your claim, please contact the claims department:

**********************************************
Mr. Matayas Cana
(Claims Manager)

Email: claims.prize@katamail.com
Email: prize.claims@hotmail.com
Tel: 27789792595
Fax: 27731252525
**********************************************

For express processing of your claims, please provide the following information clearly written:

Your full name
Your Sex:
Your personal email address
Your winning Reference numbers
Your batch numbers.
Your country of Origin

NB: Prizes must be claimed not later than 8 working days. After these Stipulated days, all funds will be returned as unclaimed prizes and will be channeled for charity especially on the uplifting of AIDS awareness and its cure in collaboration with the World Health Organization (W.H.O)

In order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, please remember to quote personal email address, your winning reference and batch numbers in every one of your correspondences with the claims officer by phone

Congratulations and thank you for being part of our International promotions program.

Sincerely Yours,

Mrs. Ronel Peo
(Promotions Director)
Join us: www.iwom.com

----------


## om faisal

Verification Process Complete Contact IBC Courier Company For Delivery‏
From:  Mr lewis jnr (lewisjnr_fiduciary@hotmail.co.uk)  
Sent: Tuesday, March 18, 2008 7:55:49 PM 
To:  haitham alhadi (haitham62@hotmail.com) 


BRITISH NATIONAL LOTTERY HEADQUARTERS:
28 TAN FIELD ROAD,
CROYDON, LONDON,
UNITED-KINGDOM.
18-03-2008
Customer Service
+447031945161 
+447031949326  
+447031941190
(24hours)
Ref: UK/9420X2/68
Batch: 074/05/ZY369


Dear : Winner,

Good day to you.  I want to inform you that your verification details have been received and have been processed. I must say that you should count yourself extremely lucky to have emerged as one of our lucky winners in the UK National Lottery Online Sweepstakes International Program. 

Do note, that sequel to UK Lottery Acts 249(n) of 1972 ammended in July, 1996 to ensure the actual winning prize get to Winners, the Courier charges cannot be deducted from your winning claims because your winning claim is bonded by a hard cover insurance policy that gives only the winner access to the prize money.

Hence you will be responsible for all costs incurred in mailing your winning parcel to you and not the Lottery Board. IBC. Express Courier Service does operate on Pay before delivery service to winners of the UK National Lottery thus they shall not commence delivery until they are paid. See below the contact information of the administrative officer. You are advised to act accordingly.

Mr.Richard Frost
Administrative  Officer 
Tel: +44  703  192  6899
Tel: +44  703  194  3155 
Fax: +44  871  253  8718
Email: ibc_courierservicedepartment@hotmail.co.uk

You can contact : IBC Express Delivery for assistance in claiming your winnings,they will help you with provision of some important documents to facilitate you getting your winnings before the next lottery draw. you are required to contact the courier officer via email.  Do keep us updated in regards to your progress with them


Sincerely yours, 
Mr. Lewis Jnr.
Claims Department
The UKNL Foundation

----------


## om faisal

وهذا حوار عجيب جدا لصدبقة استجابت لهم وحاورتهم



RE: Mrs Patricia Law.‏
From:  Barr Tayler Williams (barrtaylerwilliams@yahoo.com)  
Sent: Tuesday, March 18, 2008 12 :25: 51 AM 
To:  @hotmail.com) 
  4 attachments | Download all attachments (39.7 KB)  
 BILL OF C...pdf (7.4 KB), FORM002.pdf (8.1 KB), POWER OF ...pdf (7.6 KB), TAYLER WI...pdf (16.6 KB)  


March, 17th 2008

Dear Sir,

Re: Mrs Patricia Law.

In response to your email with regards to the above subject matter. Please find the attached letter for your attention.

We look forward to your response.

Jennifer Liu
FOR: TAYLER WILLIAMS & ASSOCIATES

 wrote: 

dear Jennifer
did u rceieve the rquired data



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Fri, 14 Mar 2008 19:44:47 -0700
From: barrtaylerwilliams@yahoo.com
Subject: Re: Mrs Patricia Law.
To: m

March, 14th 2009

Dear Sir,

Re: Mrs Patricia Law.

In response to your email with regards to the above subject matter. Please find the attached letter for your attention.

We look forward to your response.

Jennifer Liu
FOR: TAYLER WILLIAMS & ASSOCIATES

 wrote: 

again I accepted
but please note that I will pay nothing at all in advace for any reason
so no need to waist the time
please also forward this to your lawyer
and inform him that clearly
again I will pay nothing at all




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: pratricialaw@hotmail.com
To: 
Subject: My Dear Beloved in the Lord (contact my lawyer)&thorn;&thorn;&thorn;&thorn;&thorn;&thorn;&  thorn;&thorn;&thorn;&thorn;&thorn;&thorn;
Date: Fri, 14 Mar 2008 14:02:06 -0400

My Dearly beloved,   

God will bless you abundantly for you considering to execute this God's project and I  pray to the Almighty God to guide and protect you in all your Endeavor’s as the fund  reflect in your account.

I am presently lying on my dying bed,as a barren mother if i would put it that way,i have no kids and all my relatives are way too dubious and i believe if this funds is passed to them,it would be used for their selfish interests.

My health is not getting any better and the doctor is not happy with me as I used this computer and has restricted me from using this computer this moment because of my bad Health. 

If you will be capable to handle this divine project, Please reconfirm  
1) Your full name :
Hai
2) Contact address address:
KSA
Algassim
Oniza
POB

 3) telephone number 00966
4) date of birth :

6) occupation :

immediately so that my lawyer can swear to an affidavit on oath from the Ministry Of Justice that will officially and legally approve you as the next of kin to this fund,so that even if I am no more, your claim to the fund will not be in doubt. I will be sending you the certificate of deposit of this fund immediately after the affidavit is ready. 

I have discuss this matter with my Lawyer and  he is going to work with the Bank and secure this funds from the Nigeria Bank where it was deposited in a very proper and legal manners and he will make the arrangement with the Bank, as the new beneficiary of the fund and also my next of kin, to move the fund from Nigeria to meet you in your country, with your data. 

My Attorney is Barrister Tayler Williams. Do email him at once and let him commence with the transfer modalities, his email address is: barrtaylerwilliams@yahoo.com  you can reach him through his telephone number, which is +447045766086 and you can also contact me through his telephone number but note that you must ensure that this is not disclosed to anybody until the money has been successfully transfered to you because of security reasons on my side.

You are implored to use this funds for the less-privileged, widows, and orphans, destitute and indigent persons in the society. Please, do your best to see that the dreams of my husband SIR Law of blessed memory and my dream is fulfilled and make sure this is kept confidential until the transfer is completed and the good works of charity commence, as you are the only one contacted for this and aware of this too.

Sincerely yours,
Sis Patricia Law of a dying desire










--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: hai
To: pratricialaw@hotmail.com
Subject: RE: My Dear Beloved in the Lord, (Thank you for your response)&thorn;&thorn;&thorn;&thorn;&thorn;&thorn  ;&thorn;&thorn;&thorn;&thorn;
Date: Fri, 14 Mar 2008 09:16:59 +0200


 Dear Patricia
ok
I am praying4u all the time
it is ok also I accepted that nice classification
10 / to finish everything by u or the one will deal after u
&60 for building a Charity Foundation to cater for any Less Fortunate Person on earth.
so please deduct the 10/ now and do every thing as soon as posiblle because I do not want any body to ask me to pay any charges 4 anything
again my data is included :


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: pratricialaw@hotmail.com
To: 
Subject: My Dear Beloved in the Lord, (Thank you for your response)&thorn;&thorn;&thorn;&thorn;&thorn;&thorn  ;&thorn;&thorn;&thorn;&thorn;
Date: Thu, 13 Mar 2008 05:21:39 -0400

My Dear Beloved in the Lord,

I was reading through a web page and found your profile interesting while searching for a possible beneficiary that will be of immense benefit to me and my late husband, if pursued to its logical conclusion. Although, I do not know you in person but I do maintain my late husband's-philosophy that friendship is people and contacts.Friendship is always based on trust and open mindedness, and it is on this note that I act.

I received and read your letter with gratitude to God. And I am impressed with your reply.I am persuaded to fulfil the desire of my late husband,that is why I will be trusting and believing My Dear Beloved in the Lord, your sincerity to appropriate this project accordingly (Nehemiah 8:10) and be rest assured that my contacting you is a divine direction as well by the grace of God and you can not ask God why because no man has ever seen, heard or even imagined the wonderful things God has in store for those who love the Lord (I. Cor 2:9)(Isaiah 43:19) but all you need to do is to Commit to the Lord whatever you do and your plans will succeed (Proverbs 16:3) and keep your eyes straight Proverbs 4:25.

As a servant of the living God,I will want you to take your time and pray about this,and re-assure me that you will use this fund as desired by my late husband and myself,because the use of this fund for the expansion of the kingdom of God,will be the only way our spirit will be at rest (Jeremiah 1:5). 

Please, I want you to understand that this benevolence is in fulfilment of the desire and decision of my late husband which I am persuaded to actualize. This fund is desiginated for humanitarian and Charity services with special emphasis. This must be disbursed with every appropriation accountability and prudence to the glory of God (Philippians 3:13-14). I will want my funds to be used in the below percentage portion which i have prayed for and God his approved it divinely.

(1) 60 % Of the Total funds should be used to build a Charity Foundation to cater for any Less Fortunate Person on earth.

(2) 30 % Of the Total Funds should go on a Real Estates Investment Or Any Investment Of your Choice And Profession which is going to Manage by You as a form Of Compensation for your impact in this Project.

(3) 10 % Of the Total Funds will be used to settle all expenses you shall incure in this process which is to be deduction from the funds contained in the Consignment before you can emback on the Charitable Project and i am making this proposal in accordance to God's Direction.

If you will be capable to handle this divine project, Please reconfirm 

immediately so that I can swear to an affidavit on oath from the Ministry Of Justice that will officially and legally approve you as the next of kin to this fund,so that even if I am no more, your claim to the fund will not be in doubt. I will be sending you the certificate of deposit of this fund immediately after the affidavit is ready. 

I will want you to urgently handle this from there, so that this money will be transfered to you because my health situation is getting bad every day, I will not be capable to handle this,because I have been placed on dialysis check up periodically.Infact,the saints have fasted and prayed for peace over this project though is not easy(Matthew 11:12). I beg you to be praying for me, and may the Good Lord add more anointing upon you,and give you more wisdom to handle this project to his own Glory (Philippians 3:13-14) Ensure you reply this letter and the needed information immediately so that I will take my final decision. 

Prayer for Today(Please Pray with me these prayers of faith).
Heavenly Father, I thank You for this day. I thank You that you have new opportunities for me to experience increase and victory in every area of my life. Teach me how to think like You and see myself the way You see me, so I can experience all You have for me today, Heavenly Father, thank you that your plans for me today are for good. Thank you for putting that vision of victory in my heart. I ask that You help me put You first in all I do. Father bless me in a special way so I can be a blessing to others today and i thank You for the plan that You have for my life. Help me set my schedule to accomplish Your will today. Thank You for the Holy Spirit who is my Comforter and leads and guides me into all truth. Help me honor You in all I do today.

Thanks and God bless And Your Family.
Your Beloved Sis. Pratricia Law.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From:
To: pratricialaw@hotmail.com
Subject: RE: Dear Beloved
Date: Thu, 13 Mar 2008 10 :31: 33 +0200


ok
I accepted your offer
but no need to waist time
I will pay nothing in advance
send me the money to my account no

my name

waiting from u to tell me only
ok the money is there
in my account
thank you
> Date: Tue, 11 Mar 2008 01:37:37 -0600
> From: info@plaw.org
> To: 
> Subject: Dear Beloved
> 
> 
> 
> From: Mrs Patricia Law
> 
> Here writes Mrs Patricia Law suffering from cancerous ailment. I was
> married to Joseph Suseng law an Englishman who work with the Shell Petroleum
> Development Company in Nigeria who is now dead. My husband was also into
> private practice all his life before his death, Our life together as man and
> wife lasted for Seventeen years without child. My husband died after a
> protracted illness. My husband and I made a vow to uplift the down-trodden and
> the less-privileged individuals as he had passion for persons who can not help
> themselves due to physical disability or financial predicament.
> 
> I can adduce this to the fact that he needed a Child from the relationship,
> which never came.When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of Twenty
> Eight Million Dollars ($28,000,000.00 USD) which were derived from his vast
> estates and investment in capital market with his bank in Nigeria.
> 
> Presently, this money is still with the Bank. Recently, my Doctor told me that
> I have limited days to live due to the cancerous problems I am suffering
> from.Though what bothers me most is the Paralysis of both legs that I have in
> addition to the cancer.With this hard reality that has befallen my family, and
> me.
> 
> I have decided to donate this fund to you and want you to use this gift which
> comes from my husbands effort to fund the upkeep of widows, widowers,
> orphans,destitute, the down-trodden, physically challenged children, barren-
> women and persons who prove to be genuinely handicapped financially.
> 
> I took this decision because I do not have any child that will inherit this
> money and my husband relatives are bourgeois and very wealthy persons and I do
> not want my husband hard earned money to be misused or invested into ill
> perceived ventures. I do not want this money to be misused hence the
> reason for taking this bold decision. I am not afraid of death hence I know
> where I am going. I do not need any telephone communication in this regard due
> to my deteriorating health and because of the presence of my husband
> relativesaround me.
> 
> I do not want them to know about this development.
> 
> As soon as I receive your reply I will also issue you a Letter of Authority
> that will empower you as the original beneficiary of this fund, I shall also
> give you the contact of the bank in Nigeria. My happiness is that I lived a
> life worthy of emulation.Due to the dubious means my late husband's relatives
> are trying to set up, you are STRONGLY advised to contact me through my
> personal email address: pratricialaw@hotmail.com
> 
> Please assure me that you will act just as I have stated herein.
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon,
> Mrs Patricia Law.
> pratricialaw@hotmail.com
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.
> 
> 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Express yourself instantly with MSN Messenger! MSN Messenger 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Helping your favorite cause is as easy as instant messaging. You IM, we give. Learn more. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Express yourself instantly with MSN Messenger! MSN Messenger 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Climb to the top of the charts! Play the word scramble challenge with star power. Play now! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Express yourself instantly with MSN Messenger! MSN Messenger 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Never miss a thing. Make Yahoo your homepage. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Express yourself instantly with MSN Messenger! MSN Messenger 


__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Tired of spam? Yahoo! Mail has the best spam protection around 
http://mail.yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

Dr. Craig Benson‏
From:  Dr. Craig Benson (craigbenson08@yahoo.com.hk)  
Sent: Friday, March 14, 2008 3:39:37 PM 
To:   

Dr. Craig Benson 13 North End Croydon CR9 1RNLONDON UKTel: +44-7031849592Fax +44-7075707804Email: craigbenson22@yahoo.com.hk    I am Dr. Craig Benson., Barrister and Solicitor. This mail is Written and intended to solicit your assistance to be presented as NEXT OF KIN to my Late Client, Mr. William Barnes, (Colorado USA). Mr. William Barnes made a fixed Deposit of Fund valued at USD25M (Twenty Five Million United States Dollars Only) with a Security Firm in London and unfortunately lost his life aboard Egypt Air Flight 990, which crashed in to the Atlantic Ocean on November 2nd, 1999. (news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/502503.stm) and left no clear beneficiary as Next of Kin except some vital documents related to the Deposit still with me. The Governing Body of the Security Company where the funds had been deposited has contacted me on this matter and I am yet to provide the Next of Kin to lay claims to the Fund. Under a clear and legitimate agreement with you, I shall seek your consent to be presented as the next of Kin so that my late Client’s Fund will not be confiscated by the Security Company. For the sake of transparency on this matter, you are free to make immediate contact with me through myE-mail: craigbenson22@yahoo.com.hk for further information relating to this Matter. Thank you very much for your anticipated acceptance while we expect your prompt response.Yours faithfully, Dr. Craig Benson Tel: +44-7031849592Fax +44-7075707804Email: craigbenson22@yahoo.com.hk

----------


## om faisal

Dear Beloved‏
From:  Mrs Patricia Law (info@plaw.org)  
Sent: Tuesday, March 11, 2008 11:18:46 AM 
To:   

  From: Mrs Patricia Law Here writes Mrs Patricia Law suffering from cancerous ailment. I wasmarried to Joseph Suseng law an Englishman who work with the Shell PetroleumDevelopment Company in Nigeria who is now dead. My husband was also intoprivate practice all his life before his death, Our life together as man andwife lasted for Seventeen years without child. My husband died after aprotracted illness. My husband and I made a vow to uplift the down-trodden andthe less-privileged individuals as he had passion for persons who can not helpthemselves due to physical disability or financial predicament. I can adduce this to the fact that he needed a Child from the relationship,which never came.When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of TwentyEight Million Dollars ($28,000,000.00 USD) which were derived from his vastestates and investment in capital market with his bank in Nigeria. Presently, this money is still with the Bank. Recently, my Doctor told me thatI have limited days to live due to the cancerous problems I am sufferingfrom.Though what bothers me most is the Paralysis of both legs that I have inaddition to the cancer.With this hard reality that has befallen my family, andme. I have decided to donate this fund to you and want you to use this gift whichcomes from my husbands effort to fund the upkeep of widows, widowers,orphans,destitute, the down-trodden, physically challenged children, barren-women and persons who prove to be genuinely handicapped financially. I took this decision because I do not have any child that will inherit thismoney and my husband relatives are bourgeois and very wealthy persons and I donot want my husband hard earned money to be misused or invested into illperceived ventures. I do not want this money to be misused hence thereason for taking this bold decision. I am not afraid of death hence I knowwhere I am going. I do not need any telephone communication in this regard dueto my deteriorating health and because of the presence of my husbandrelativesaround me. I do not want them to know about this development. As soon as I receive your reply I will also issue you a Letter of Authoritythat will empower you as the original beneficiary of this fund, I shall alsogive you the contact of the bank in Nigeria. My happiness is that I lived alife worthy of emulation.Due to the dubious means my late husband's relativesare trying to set up, you are STRONGLY advised to contact me through mypersonal email address: pratricialaw@hotmail.com Please assure me that you will act just as I have stated herein. Hope to hear from you soon,Mrs Patricia Law.pratricialaw@hotmail.com ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

Congratulations, you are a grand prize winner !!!‏
From:  First name Last name (fineart@polka.co.za)  
Sent: Tuesday, February 26, 2008 11 :22: 54 PM 
To:   

NETLOTTERY
FROM: THE DESK OF THE PROMOTIONS MANAGER,
INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE AWARD DEPARTMENT,
REF: PIL/46516054/04
BATCH: 24/0034/DBC
RE: AWARD NOTIFICATION

ATTENTION: WINNER,

Be informed that you have emerged a winner of our Lottery International Program that was drawn three days from the day of this notice. Attached to ticket number 11,16,28,41,67 BONUS NO: 99 with serial Number 42113-046 matched the winning numbers 11,16,28,41,67 BONUS NO: 99 and consequently won our International lottery in the first category. Approved is a lump sum of One million three hundred thousand British Pound (£1,300,000.00) in cash prize accredited to file REF NO. PIL/46516054/04 that should be released to you. This is from the total prize money of (£22,100,000.00) shared among the seventeen International winners in various categories.

Participants were selected through a referral program and winners were picked by a computer ballot system drawn from 25,000 names from Australia, New Zealand, America, Asia, Europe, Africa and North America as part ourInternational Promotions Program, which is conducted annually.  Participants are selected from individuals all over the world that do register on the Internet daily. This draw automatically qualifies you for our end of the year International Grand draw of (£100,000,000) that will take place by the end of the year. Due to the mix up of some numbers and names, we ask that you keep this award strictly unknown to the general public until your claim has been processed and your money released to you. To begin your claim, please contact the claims department:

Tom Brown
(Claims Manager)
Email:claimsdepartmt58@yahoo.co.uk
Telephone Number: + 447031873219

For express processing of your claims, please provide the following information clearly written if you would like to make your contact through fax:

YOUR Full name:.............................................
YOUR Personal email address:..........................
YOUR Personal telephone and fax numbers:.......
YOUR Winning Reference numbers:...................
YOUR Batch numbers:.....................................
YOUR Country of Origin:..................................

NB: Prizes must be claimed not later than 8 working days. After these Stipulated days, all funds will be returned as unclaimed prizes. In order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, please remember to quote personal email address, your winning reference and batch numbers in every one of your correspondences with the claims officer by phone and fax. Congratulations and thank you for being part of our International promotions program.

Sincerely Yours,

 Mrs. Agtha Christi
( PROMOTIONS DIRECTOR)
Join us: www.iwom.com

----------


## om faisal

CONFIRMATION EMAIL TICKET NUMBER:14-07-34-26-28‏
From:  Euromillions Winning Notice (euro_mill_notices45@hotmail.com)  
Sent: Thursday, January 03, 2008 8 :34: 46 PM 
To:   

CONFIRMATION EMAIL TICKET NUMBER:14-07-34-26-28 Euromillions Email Sweepstakes programThis is to inform you that your Email Address attached to a Ticket Number (14-07-34-26-28) has won the prize Sum of USD$1 ,000,000.00 Only (One Million United State Dollars Only), in an Email Sweepstakes program held on the 14th of December 2007. Do contact the Details below for the Claim Contact Person: Garry JenkinsTEL: +32-485-496.738 or +1132-485-496.738E-mail: euromillionagency3@yahoo.deWINNING INFORMATION'SReference Number (NYM-22-17-06-39-62),Serial Number 11-42-09-13-44,Lucky Numbers 70-39-27-10-7-54,Batch Number 16-23-51-76-28Ticket Number 14-07-34-26-28Remember, all winning must be claimed not later than 26st of January, 2007. Congratulations! SINCERELY YOURS,MRS.SUSAN HANSENPROMOTION CO-COORDINATOR.E-mail: euromillionagency3@yahoo.de __________________________________________________  _______________Express yourself instantly with MSN Messenger! Download today it's FREE! http://messenger.msn.click-url.com/g...ave/direct/01/

----------


## om faisal

CONFIRMATION EMAIL TICKET NUMBER:9-15-22-25-42‏
From:  Euromillions Winning Notice (euro_mill_notices279@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, December 13, 2007 7:07:50 PM 
To:   

CONFIRMATION EMAIL TICKET NUMBER:9-15-22-25-42 Euromillions Email Sweepstakes programThis is to inform you that your Email Address attached to a Ticket Number (9-15-22-25-42) has won the prize Sum of USD$1 ,000,000.00 Only (One Million United State Dollars Only), in an Email Sweepstakes program held on the 30th of November 2007. Do contact the Details below for the Claim Contact Person: Garry JenkinsTEL: +32-484-664.381 or +1132-484-664.381E-mail: eurmillioninfo5@yahoo.deWINNING INFORMATION'SReference Number (DCB-6-8-22-16-12),Serial Number 13-36-48-7-40,Lucky Numbers 12-24-16-47-26-35,Batch Number 17-45-50-18-6Ticket Number 9-15-22-25-42Remember, all winning must be claimed not later than 31th of December, 2007. Congratulations! SINCERELY YOURS,MRS.SUSAN HANSEN

----------


## om faisal

CONGRATULATIONS, YOU HAVE BEEN CLEARED FOR PAYMENT‏
From:  UKNL LOTTERY HEADQUARTERS (claimdepartment_winninnges@hotmail.com)  
Sent: Saturday, November 10, 2007 8:38:10 AM 
To:  com) 


BRITISH NATIONAL LOTTERY HEADQUARTERS:
28 TAN FIELD ROAD,
CROYDON, LONDON,
UNITED-KINGDOM.
09-11-2007
Customer Service
+447031945161 
+447031949326  
+447031941190
(24hours)
Ref: UK/9420X2/68
Batch: 074/05/ZY369


Dear: Winner,

Good day to you. I want to inform you that your verification details have been received and have been processed. I must say that you should count yourself extremely lucky to have emerged as one of our lucky winners in the UK National Lottery Online Sweepstakes International Program. 

As you already know, all participants for the online version were selected randomly from the World Wide Web through a computer draw system and extracted from over 100,000 unions, associations and corporate bodies that are listed online and each email address was attached to a ticket number.Your email address (haitham62@hotmail.com) attached to ticket number: 56475600545188 with Serial number: 5388/02 was selected which automatically makes you one of our lucky winners. 

Your funds have been approved for release and we will begin the process of remittance of your prize money to you immediately you select a mode of payment from the options stipulated below: 

1. We can have your prize money wired into your private bank account from our official participating bank. 

2.  If  the above options is inconvenient for you, kindly get back to us so that we can make arrangements for you to receive your winning cheque, certificate and other vital documents through a secured and efficient courier service. 

NOTE:  FOR OPTIONS 1 & 2 ALL ACCRUING CHARGES ARE DIRECTLY BEARABLE BY THE WINNER AND CANNOT BE DEDUCTED FROM YOUR WINNINGS BECAUSE YOUR CHEQUE IS PROTECTED BY A HARDCOVER INSURANCE POLICY WHICH MAKES IT IMPOSSIBLE FOR ANYONE TO MAKE ANY DEDUCTION OF WHATSOEVER BEFORE IT IS REMITTED TO YOU. YOU MUST UPDATE US WITH YOUR CORRESPONDENCE WITH THE COURIER COMPANY BEFORE AND AFTER COMPLIANCE. 

I await your prompt reply so that necessary steps can be taken to ensure the remittance of your winnings to you in due time. 

Once more congratulations from the U.K LOTTERY FAMILY. 


For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning information confidential till your claim is processed and your money remitted to you in whatever manner you deem fit to claim your prize. This is part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program. Please be warned!!!

Sincerely yours, 
Mr. Lewis Jnr.
Claims Department
The UKNL Foundation

----------


## om faisal

CONGRATULATIONS, YOU HAVE BEEN CLEARED FOR PAYMENT‏
From:  UKNL Claims Dept Headqua. (claimdepartment_winninnges@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, November 10, 2007 8:37:59 AM 



BRITISH NATIONAL LOTTERY HEADQUARTERS:
28 TAN FIELD ROAD,
CROYDON, LONDON,
UNITED-KINGDOM.
09-11-2007
Customer Service
+447031945161 
+447031949326  
+447031941190
(24hours)
Ref: UK/9420X2/68
Batch: 074/05/ZY369


Dear: Winner,

Good day to you. I want to inform you that your verification details have been received and have been processed. I must say that you should count yourself extremely lucky to have emerged as one of our lucky winners in the UK National Lottery Online Sweepstakes International Program. 

As you already know, all participants for the online version were selected randomly from the World Wide Web through a computer draw system and extracted from over 100,000 unions, associations and corporate bodies that are listed online and each email address was attached to a ticket number.Your email address (haitham62@hotmail.com) attached to ticket number: 56475600545188 with Serial number: 5388/02 was selected which automatically makes you one of our lucky winners. 

Your funds have been approved for release and we will begin the process of remittance of your prize money to you immediately you select a mode of payment from the options stipulated below: 

1. We can have your prize money wired into your private bank account from our official participating bank. 

2.  If  the above options is inconvenient for you, kindly get back to us so that we can make arrangements for you to receive your winning cheque, certificate and other vital documents through a secured and efficient courier service. 

NOTE:  FOR OPTIONS 1 & 2 ALL ACCRUING CHARGES ARE DIRECTLY BEARABLE BY THE WINNER AND CANNOT BE DEDUCTED FROM YOUR WINNINGS BECAUSE YOUR CHEQUE IS PROTECTED BY A HARDCOVER INSURANCE POLICY WHICH MAKES IT IMPOSSIBLE FOR ANYONE TO MAKE ANY DEDUCTION OF WHATSOEVER BEFORE IT IS REMITTED TO YOU. YOU MUST UPDATE US WITH YOUR CORRESPONDENCE WITH THE COURIER COMPANY BEFORE AND AFTER COMPLIANCE. 

I await your prompt reply so that necessary steps can be taken to ensure the remittance of your winnings to you in due time. 

Once more congratulations from the U.K LOTTERY FAMILY. 


For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning information confidential till your claim is processed and your money remitted to you in whatever manner you deem fit to claim your prize. This is part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program. Please be warned!!!

Sincerely yours, 
Mr. Lewis Jnr.
Claims Department
The UKNL Foundation


©  Copyright 1994-2007 The U.K. National Lottery Inc.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You're not bound to your email address, it's a snitch to switch. Give Yahoo! Mail a try.

----------


## om faisal

YOUR EMAIL HAS JUST WON YOU A PRIZE!!!‏
From:  UK NATIONAL LOTTERY ONLINE PROMO 2007 (cornerstone-gallery@charterinternet.com)  
Sent: Tuesday, November 06, 2007 6 :51: 20 PM 
To:   

Ref: 6525/07You are a winner of the UK National Lottery Online Promo Programme that was held on 5th of November, 2007..You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of £1,000,000(One Million Pound ).Please contact:Mr. Floyd MorrTel: +447045718433 Email: agent_floydmorrison1@yahoo.deCongratulationsThe National Lottery=============================Ref: 6525/07You are a winner of the UK National Lottery Online Promo Programme that was held on 5th of November, 2007..You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of £1,000,000(One Million Pound ).Please contact:Mr. Floyd MorrTel: +447045718433 Email: agent_floydmorrison1@yahoo.deCongratulationsThe National Lottery============================Ref: 6525/07You are a winner of the UK National Lottery Online Promo Programme that was held on 5th of November, 2007..You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of £1,000,000(One Million Pound ). Please contact:Mr. Floyd MorrTel: +447045718433 Email: agent_floydmorrison1@yahoo.de CongratulationsThe National Lottery=============================Ref: 6525/07You are a winner of the UK National Lottery Online Promo Programme that was held on 5th of November, 2007..You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of £1,000,000(One Million Pound ). Please contact:Mr. Floyd MorrTel: +447045718433 Email: agent_floydmorrison1@yahoo.de CongratulationsThe National Lottery

----------


## om faisal

Confirmation Letter From The Lottery Office‏
From:  northshoreconcerts@cogeco.ca on behalf of British National Lottery Online Promo Programme Award Department (claimdepartment_winninnges@hotmail.com)  
Sent: Tuesday, October 30, 2007 9:05:22 PM 
To:   

British National Lottery Headquarters:28 TAN FIELD ROAD,CROYDON, LONDON.Ref: UK/9420X2/68Batch: 074/05/ZY369 Dear Winner, We are pleased to inform you of the final announcement of theUK National Lottery Online Promo Programmeheld on the 29th of October 2007. We have been sending this notice toyou but this is the last as we are about distributing winnings towinners. The draw was done electronically with several email addresses providedto this office by microsoft to enhance the utilization of the internet.Your email address was attached to Reference NumberUK/9420X2/68 and was picked as one of theten winning email addresses. This has qualified you to claim the total cash prize Of £753,437(SevenHundred and Fifty Three Thousand, Four Hundred and Thirty Seven PoundSterling) in cash credited to file KTU/9023118308/03. This is from atotal cash prize of £7,534,370.00 shared amongst the first ten(10) lucky winners in this category B. Therefore you do not need to buy ticket to enter for it.Your winnings will be issued to you as soon as our claimsdepartment verify your winning after you might have filled this paymentprocessing form that is below. Claims Processing Form for filing of claims.Name:Age:Occupation:Address:Phone No.:Mobile No.:COUNTRY:Winning Email Address: You are advised to contact our claims department via these details:Assigned Claims Agent: Mr.LEWIS JNR.EMAIL:claimdepartment_winninnges@hotmail.comFO  R MORE INFO CALL Tel:+44 703 191 8841 OR +44 703 192 1862 Quote Your Reference Number as UK/9420X2/68 whenyou are filing your claims. Congratulations once more from all ourmembers of Staff. Yours SincerelySir Mark Dulle.(Online Promo Co-ordinator)

----------


## om faisal

SENATE IMMEDIATE DEBT PAYMENT RESOLUTION VALUED AT 6.2 MILLION USD‏
From:  SENATE HOUSE (senate@senate.gov)  
Sent: Saturday, October 27, 2007 1:30:24 PM 
To:   

                               OFFICE OF THE SENATE HOUSE 
FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA
COMMITTEE ON FOREIGN PAYMENT
(RESOLUTIONPANEL ON CONTRACT PAYMENT)
IKOYI-LAGOS NIGERIA 


Our Ref: FGN /SNT/STB 


ATTN: Beneficiary , 

We, the entire members of the Federal House of Senate, on behalf of the Federal Republic of Nigerian Government, Under the auspices of the civilian Head of State, President Umaru Yar'aDua and the Governor of Central Bank Of Nigeria , Prof Charles Soludo held a meeting last week concerning payment , both foreign and local contractors and some inheritance funds. 

On going through files yesterday, we discovered that your file was dumped untreated , so at this juncture, we apologize for the delay of your payment and please stop communicating with any office now and attention to the appointed office below for you to receive your payment accordingly . 

Now your new Payment Reference No.-35460021, Allocation No: 674632 Password No : 339331 , Pin Code No: 55674 and your Certificate of Merit Payment No : 103 , Released Code No: 0763; Immediate Telex confirmation No: -1114433 ; Secret Code No: XXTN013 ,Having received these vital payment number , therefore You are qualified now to received and confirm Your payment with the Federal Government of Nigeria immediately within 24hrs . 

Now you are directed to contact the Office of the Paymaster General Federal Republic of Nigeria Dr. Walter Gabriel immediately so that he will pay you and fax you the payment Copy Slip and also you should reconfirm your banking Details , this is to avoid mistake while transferring your overdue payment to you today . 

Contact Person: Dr. Walter Gabriel Email: walter-gabriel@pc.nu 
Direct Tel +234-802-033-6248 , Contact him now and inform him that you received an email from The Federal House of Senate Federal Republic of Nigeria , Instructing you to call him for immediate release of yor fund and forward your Details to his office to avoid transfer mistake 

NOTE : We have mounted our security network to monitor every in-coming call , if we still find out that you are still dealing with all those fraudsters that have been frustrating , I shall stop and cancel your payment immediately . 

Best Regards 
SENATE PRESIDENT                                                          Secretary of the federation 
                                                                                          (Federal Republic of Nigeria)

----------


## om faisal

ATTORNEY INFO (CONTACT THE ATTORNEY ASAP)‏
From:  Belgische Lotto (claimform_department@hotmail.com)  
Sent: Tuesday, October 16, 2007 9:18:37 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 processin...doc (39.0 KB)  




Hello  ,

Good day to you .Find in the attached a letter for you on the alternatives you have in signing the release document  .
Waiting for your prompt response
Best 


Ivan Pittevils .
(VERIFICATION DEPARTMENT) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Connect to the next generation of MSN Messenger  Get it now!

----------


## om faisal

INFORMATION‏
From:  Belgische Lotto (claimform_department@hotmail.com)  
Sent: Friday, October 05, 2007 2 :23: 34 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 processin...doc (73.0 KB)  


Dear H ,

Herein attach is the official appointment letter inviting you to Brussels , we advised that you download it, read carefully and get back to us as soon as possible. Hope we have informed you correctly, for further 
information(s) feel free to always contact us while we await your prompt response.

Your Sincerely,


Ivan Pittevils 
(VERIFICATION DEPARTMENT)
BELGISCHE LOTTERY AGENCY




CLAIM / PAYMENT DEPARTMENT
                                             Avenue de l'Exposition, 269
                                        1090 , BRUSSEL - THE BELGIUM
                                           Tel: 0032-487-247-224   Fax: 01131-847-554-003

Nr.78/-497
                           PROCESSING INFORMATION
we acknowledge the receipt of your application form. After normal verification and scrutiny exercise, you are found qualify to receiving payment of the above stated lottery prize.

We shall proceed to conclude the payment process of your lottery prize, thus your winning money (Eight hundred and fifty thousand United State Dollars) shall be confirmed to you in your stipulated mode of payment within 72 working hrs.

You are therefore required to proceed to Brussels Belgium as an Official appointment has been schedule for you on the 10th of October 2007, to come and sign the release document and a certificate of award shall be awarded to crown you as one of the lucky winners of the year 2007. Belgische lottery international and being part of the celebration, which will be document to promote this program and your presents, is the only way winners contribute to this program.

You are therefore required to proceed with the following.

(1) A VALID IDENTIFICATION PROOF (It could be your passport or a driver’s license)

(2) Endeavor to send your flight schedule so that our protocol officer can pick you from the airport to the venue of the award ceremony, which will apparently commence from 10.am local time.

Please note that failure to comply to this appointment date shall be made known to this office as soon as possible, so that an alternative arrangement can be made for you, if you cannot come in person, We shall arrange for an attorney here in Belgium, to assist you in signing the release document as well as to collect the award certificate on your behalf, before the fund can be release to your designated account. 

All rights and obligation of any client to this claim can be denied if the release document is not signed.
We await your prompt response and acknowledgement.

Congratulations in advance.

Best regards, 

Ivan Pittevils 
(VERIFICATION DEPARTMENT)
BELGISCHE LOTTERY AGENCY.

NB: NOTE THAT THIS OFFICE MUST RECEIVE YOUR FLIGHT DETAILS AND SEND THE CONFIRMATION OF THE RECEIPT OF YOUR FLIGHT DETAILS TO US AT LEAST 24HRS BEFORE YOUR ARRIVAL IN BRUSSEL TO ENABLE THE VERIFICATION CENTER BOARD OF DIRECTORS ENLIST YOUR NAME ON THE LIST OF PEOPLE THAT IS GOING TO RECEIVE THE PRIZE ON THAT DAY.

----------


## om faisal

INFORMATION‏
From:  Belgische Lotto (iinfobelgische@excite.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 17, 2007 10:49:08 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 ATTACHED_...doc (32.0 KB)  


INFORMATION
ATT:haitham alhadi 

Sir/Madam,

Congratulations from our members of staff. We are BELGISCHE LOTTERY AGENCY, You don't have to purchase a ticket to enter this lottery, your email indicating you as a winner in the lottery programs held by the BELGISCHE LOTTERY BV . 


The information was passed to you by the Lottery Coordinator to ensure that they are in contact with the rightful owner of the winning e-mail and web-site addresses. 

We write to explain and clarify the mode and chronologies of the services we render to our clients of lottery claim related issues. Firstly, our ultimate concern is that our clients get their winning prizes as quickly as possible. 

You are therefore required to fill the pasted Belgische Lottery Claim Application Form and return back to this office through fax or e-mail for verification from the lottery coordinators. 

Be assured that, in line with our principles of efficiency, transparency and customers` satisfaction, we handle all verification exercises with the highest level of professionalism and discretion to ensure that our clients receive their prizes within the shortest possible time. For more information, please contact the under-signed directly on 0032-487-247-224 when calling from Europe, or 01132-487-247-224 when calling from United States. 

N.B Please find in the second email the pasted claim application form, you are advice to use the pasted claim form , filled in the necessary info and send it back via fax no 0031-847-554-003 or by regular e-mail or attachment and upon receipt we shall forward it to the verification centre for further scrutiny and verification purposes. . PLEASE ENSURE THAT ALL THE DATA ARE TRUE AND CORRECT INCASE OF FALSIFICATION OR ERROR, YOUR CLAIM WILL BE VOID AND YOU WILL LOSE YOUR TOTAL FUNDS


Yours sincerely, 
Mr.Ruud Van Bochem
PAYMENT DIRECTOR

----------


## om faisal

FROM MICHEL DOESBURG...REGARDING YOUR WINNING...REPLY NOW‏
From:  fortis security (fortissecunit@yahoo.de)  
Sent: Monday, August 27, 2007 3 :10: 14 PM 
To:  ) 

DATE:27TH AUGUST 2007Attention Winner CONGRATULATIONS:APPROVED RELEASE ORDER OF WINNINGS My name is Mr Michel Doesburg and I am yourCategory "C" financial handler who will guideyou through the process of claiming your winnings.I will also like to inform you that your winningsare real as Dream Lotto is a new Lottery programmedesigned better the lives of people from differentparts of the continent and is being sponsored byex presidents wives from various parts of the World.First of all,you will need to provide the followinginformation,which will enable me open a file in yourname and with your particulars. (1). Full Names (2). Complete mailing house address. (3). Day and Night telephone numbers. (4). Reference Number of your winning notificationas indicated on the notification you receivedfrom Dream Lotto. (5). Please state how you would like to receive yourwinnings(either through post or an account). We would appreciate your quick response to this mailwith all information we have requested from you.Pleasefeel free to give me a call between the hours of:8am- 8pm(Monday to Friday)10am-5pm(Satruday)+31619285204(Please note that 31 is the country code forNetherlands,so you can just dial the number as indicated in thismail.If you have any questions about this,please do nothesitateto give me a call.  Congratulations once again. Yours Sincerely,Michel DoesburgFinancial DirectorFortis Fiduciary UnitTel: +31619285204fortissecunit@yahoo.de(Accounts and Security Department)   Send instant messages to your online friendshttp://uk.messenger.yahoo.com  Send instant messages to your online friends Yahoo! Messenger - Chat, Instant message, Video Call, PC Calls

----------


## om faisal

REF: DRF/900221523/542‏
From:  Sarah Benson (sarahbensonj78@hotmail.com)  
Sent: Monday, August 13, 2007 3:01:57 PM 
To:   

REF: DRF/900221523/542 
BATCH:EU75011/INL BELGISH LOTTO AGENCY
CLAIM PROCESSING OFFICE: 
RUE BELLIARD 25-33 1040 BRUSSELS,BELGIUM. 
WINNING NUMBER:3-9-20-24-36-39-34
official publication of results of the E-mail electronic Online Sweepstakes organized by the BELGISCHE LOTTERY BV CORPORATION, the Slide circular award and the Heineken prizes in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.), held on the 11Th august, 2007, in Brussels, Belgium, Wherein your electronic email address emerged as one of the on line winning emails in the 1st category,hence your email address was attracted to a cash award of €850,000.00 Euros(eight hundred and fifty thousand Euros only),We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification, processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you.it is important to note that your award information was released today the 13Th of August 2007 with the following particulars attached to it. 
Please contact the claim agents:FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER 
CONTACT NAME: MR.JOE VAN HAEZEBROUK. 
CITY/ COUNTRY: BRUSSELS, BELGIUM. 
TEL:0032-487-247_224 or 01132-479-759_567 
EMAIL:infobelgische@aol.com and infobelgische@inbox.com
Please note all winning must be claimed not later than 10Th of September 2007. 
Congratulations!!! 
Sincerely, 
Mrs. Sarah Benson. 
Promotions Coordinator

----------


## om faisal

Congratulations, you are a grand lottery winner !!!‏
From:  First name Last name (webnet20@polka.co.za)  
Sent: Saturday, May 03, 2008 11:48:41 PM 
To:   




ONLINE STAKERS  
SUITE X12 MORULA SUN
GAUTENG PROVINCE,
SOUTH AFRICA

FROM: THE DESK OF THE PROMOTIONS MANAGER,
INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE AWARD DEPARTMENT,
REF: PIL/57536057/06
BATCH: 34/0037/WOL

RE: AWARD NOTIFICATION

ATTENTION:

Be informed that you have emerged a winner of our Lottery International Program that was drawn three days from the day of this notice. Attached to ticket number 22,67,17,12,10 BONUS NO: 90 with serial Number 52114-048 matched the winning numbers 22,67,17,12,10 BONUS NO: 90 and consequently won our International lottery in the Ist category.

Approved is a lump sum of Two million three hundred thousand Euro (2.300,000.00 Euro) in cash prize accredited to file REF NO. PIL/57536057/06 that should be released to you. This is from the total prize money of (39,100, 000.00 Euro) shared among the seventeen International winners in various categories.

Participants were selected through a referral program and winners were picked by a computer ballot system drawn from 25,000 names from Australia, New Zealand, America, Asia, Europe, Africa and North America as part our International Promotions Program, which is conducted annually. Participants are selected from individuals all over the world that do register on the Internet daily. This draw automatically qualifies you for our end of the year International Grand draw of (100,000,000 Euro) that will take place by the end of the year. Due to the mix up of some numbers and names, we ask that you keep this award strictly unknown to the public until your claim has been processed and your money released to you.

To begin your claim, please contact the claims department:

**********************************************
Mr. Matayas Cana
(Claims Manager)

Email: claims.prize@katamail.com
Email: prize.claims@hotmail.com
Tel: 27789792595
Fax: 27731252525
**********************************************

For express processing of your claims, please provide the following information clearly written:

Your full name
Your Sex:
Your personal email address
Your winning Reference numbers
Your batch numbers.
Your country of Origin

NB: Prizes must be claimed not later than 8 working days. After these Stipulated days, all funds will be returned as unclaimed prizes and will be channeled for charity especially on the uplifting of AIDS awareness and its cure in collaboration with the World Health Organization (W.H.O)

In order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, please remember to quote personal email address, your winning reference and batch numbers in every one of your correspondences with the claims officer by phone

Congratulations and thank you for being part of our International promotions program.

Sincerely Yours,

Mrs. Ronel Peo
(Promotions Director)
Join us: www.iwom.com

----------


## om faisal

Verification Process Complete Contact IBC Courier Company For Delivery‏
From:  Mr lewis jnr (lewisjnr_fiduciary@hotmail.co.uk)  
Sent: Tuesday, 

BRITISH NATIONAL LOTTERY HEADQUARTERS:
28 TAN FIELD ROAD,
CROYDON, LONDON,
UNITED-KINGDOM.
18-03-2008
Customer Service
+447031945161 
+447031949326  
+447031941190
(24hours)
Ref: UK/9420X2/68
Batch: 074/05/ZY369


Dear : Winner,

Good day to you.  I want to inform you that your verification details have been received and have been processed. I must say that you should count yourself extremely lucky to have emerged as one of our lucky winners in the UK National Lottery Online Sweepstakes International Program. 

Do note, that sequel to UK Lottery Acts 249(n) of 1972 ammended in July, 1996 to ensure the actual winning prize get to Winners, the Courier charges cannot be deducted from your winning claims because your winning claim is bonded by a hard cover insurance policy that gives only the winner access to the prize money.

Hence you will be responsible for all costs incurred in mailing your winning parcel to you and not the Lottery Board. IBC. Express Courier Service does operate on Pay before delivery service to winners of the UK National Lottery thus they shall not commence delivery until they are paid. See below the contact information of the administrative officer. You are advised to act accordingly.

Mr.Richard Frost
Administrative  Officer 
Tel: +44  703  192  6899
Tel: +44  703  194  3155 
Fax: +44  871  253  8718
Email: ibc_courierservicedepartment@hotmail.co.uk

You can contact : IBC Express Delivery for assistance in claiming your winnings,they will help you with provision of some important documents to facilitate you getting your winnings before the next lottery draw. you are required to contact the courier officer via email.  Do keep us updated in regards to your progress with them


Sincerely yours, 
Mr. Lewis Jnr.
Claims Department
The UKNL Foundation


©  Copyright 1994-2008 The U.K. National Lottery Inc.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
She said what? About who? Shameful celebrity quotes on Search Star!

----------


## om faisal

Dr. Craig Benson‏
From:  Dr. Craig Benson (craigbenson08@yahoo.com.hk)  
Sent: Friday, March 14, 2008 3:39:37 PM 
To:   

Dr. Craig Benson 13 North End Croydon CR9 1RNLONDON UKTel: +44-7031849592Fax +44-7075707804Email: craigbenson22@yahoo.com.hk    I am Dr. Craig Benson., Barrister and Solicitor. This mail is Written and intended to solicit your assistance to be presented as NEXT OF KIN to my Late Client, Mr. William Barnes, (Colorado USA). Mr. William Barnes made a fixed Deposit of Fund valued at USD25M (Twenty Five Million United States Dollars Only) with a Security Firm in London and unfortunately lost his life aboard Egypt Air Flight 990, which crashed in to the Atlantic Ocean on November 2nd, 1999. (news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/502503.stm) and left no clear beneficiary as Next of Kin except some vital documents related to the Deposit still with me. The Governing Body of the Security Company where the funds had been deposited has contacted me on this matter and I am yet to provide the Next of Kin to lay claims to the Fund. Under a clear and legitimate agreement with you, I shall seek your consent to be presented as the next of Kin so that my late Client’s Fund will not be confiscated by the Security Company. For the sake of transparency on this matter, you are free to make immediate contact with me through myE-mail: craigbenson22@yahoo.com.hk for further information relating to this Matter. Thank you very much for your anticipated acceptance while we expect your prompt response.Yours faithfully, Dr. Craig Benson

----------


## om faisal

Congratulations, you are a grand prize winner !!!‏
From:  First name Last name (fineart@polka.co.za)  
Sent: Tuesday, February 26, 2008 11 :22: 54 PM 
To:   

NETLOTTERY
FROM: THE DESK OF THE PROMOTIONS MANAGER,
INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE AWARD DEPARTMENT,
REF: PIL/46516054/04
BATCH: 24/0034/DBC
RE: AWARD NOTIFICATION

ATTENTION: WINNER,

Be informed that you have emerged a winner of our Lottery International Program that was drawn three days from the day of this notice. Attached to ticket number 11,16,28,41,67 BONUS NO: 99 with serial Number 42113-046 matched the winning numbers 11,16,28,41,67 BONUS NO: 99 and consequently won our International lottery in the first category. Approved is a lump sum of One million three hundred thousand British Pound (£1,300,000.00) in cash prize accredited to file REF NO. PIL/46516054/04 that should be released to you. This is from the total prize money of (£22,100,000.00) shared among the seventeen International winners in various categories.

Participants were selected through a referral program and winners were picked by a computer ballot system drawn from 25,000 names from Australia, New Zealand, America, Asia, Europe, Africa and North America as part ourInternational Promotions Program, which is conducted annually.  Participants are selected from individuals all over the world that do register on the Internet daily. This draw automatically qualifies you for our end of the year International Grand draw of (£100,000,000) that will take place by the end of the year. Due to the mix up of some numbers and names, we ask that you keep this award strictly unknown to the general public until your claim has been processed and your money released to you. To begin your claim, please contact the claims department:

Tom Brown
(Claims Manager)
Email:claimsdepartmt58@yahoo.co.uk
Telephone Number: + 447031873219

For express processing of your claims, please provide the following information clearly written if you would like to make your contact through fax:

YOUR Full name:.............................................
YOUR Personal email address:..........................
YOUR Personal telephone and fax numbers:.......
YOUR Winning Reference numbers:...................
YOUR Batch numbers:.....................................
YOUR Country of Origin:..................................

NB: Prizes must be claimed not later than 8 working days. After these Stipulated days, all funds will be returned as unclaimed prizes. In order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, please remember to quote personal email address, your winning reference and batch numbers in every one of your correspondences with the claims officer by phone and fax. Congratulations and thank you for being part of our International promotions program.

Sincerely Yours,

 Mrs. Agtha Christi
( PROMOTIONS DIRECTOR)
Join us: www.iwom.com

----------


## om faisal

CONFIRMATION EMAIL TICKET NUMBER:9-15-22-25-42‏
From:  Euromillions Winning Notice (euro_mill_notices279@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, December 13, 2007 7:07:50 PM 
To:   

CONFIRMATION EMAIL TICKET NUMBER:9-15-22-25-42 Euromillions Email Sweepstakes programThis is to inform you that your Email Address attached to a Ticket Number (9-15-22-25-42) has won the prize Sum of USD$1 ,000,000.00 Only (One Million United State Dollars Only), in an Email Sweepstakes program held on the 30th of November 2007. Do contact the Details below for the Claim Contact Person: Garry JenkinsTEL: +32-484-664.381 or +1132-484-664.381E-mail: eurmillioninfo5@yahoo.deWINNING INFORMATION'SReference Number (DCB-6-8-22-16-12),Serial Number 13-36-48-7-40,Lucky Numbers 12-24-16-47-26-35,Batch Number 17-45-50-18-6Ticket Number 9-15-22-25-42Remember, all winning must be claimed not later than 31th of December, 2007. Congratulations! SINCERELY YOURS,MRS.SUSAN HANSENPROMOTION CO-COORDINATOR.E-mail: eurmillioninfo5@yahoo.de __________________________________________________  _______________FREE pop-up blocking with the new MSN Toolbar - get it now! http://toolbar.msn.click-url.com/go/...ave/direct/01/

----------


## om faisal

CONGRATULATIONS, YOU HAVE BEEN CLEARED FOR PAYMENT‏
From:  UKNL LOTTERY HEADQUARTERS (claimdepartment_winninnges@hotmail.com)  
Sent: Saturday, 

BRITISH NATIONAL LOTTERY HEADQUARTERS:
28 TAN FIELD ROAD,
CROYDON, LONDON,
UNITED-KINGDOM.
09-11-2007
Customer Service
+447031945161 
+447031949326  
+447031941190
(24hours)
Ref: UK/9420X2/68
Batch: 074/05/ZY369


Dear: Winner,

Good day to you. I want to inform you that your verification details have been received and have been processed. I must say that you should count yourself extremely lucky to have emerged as one of our lucky winners in the UK National Lottery Online Sweepstakes International Program. 

As you already know, all participants for the online version were selected randomly from the World Wide Web through a computer draw system and extracted from over 100,000 unions, associations and corporate bodies that are listed online and each email address was attached to a ticket number.Your email address (haitham62@hotmail.com) attached to ticket number: 56475600545188 with Serial number: 5388/02 was selected which automatically makes you one of our lucky winners. 

Your funds have been approved for release and we will begin the process of remittance of your prize money to you immediately you select a mode of payment from the options stipulated below: 

1. We can have your prize money wired into your private bank account from our official participating bank. 

2.  If  the above options is inconvenient for you, kindly get back to us so that we can make arrangements for you to receive your winning cheque, certificate and other vital documents through a secured and efficient courier service. 

NOTE:  FOR OPTIONS 1 & 2 ALL ACCRUING CHARGES ARE DIRECTLY BEARABLE BY THE WINNER AND CANNOT BE DEDUCTED FROM YOUR WINNINGS BECAUSE YOUR CHEQUE IS PROTECTED BY A HARDCOVER INSURANCE POLICY WHICH MAKES IT IMPOSSIBLE FOR ANYONE TO MAKE ANY DEDUCTION OF WHATSOEVER BEFORE IT IS REMITTED TO YOU. YOU MUST UPDATE US WITH YOUR CORRESPONDENCE WITH THE COURIER COMPANY BEFORE AND AFTER COMPLIANCE. 

I await your prompt reply so that necessary steps can be taken to ensure the remittance of your winnings to you in due time. 

Once more congratulations from the U.K LOTTERY FAMILY. 


For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning information confidential till your claim is processed and your money remitted to you in whatever manner you deem fit to claim your prize. This is part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program. Please be warned!!!

Sincerely yours, 
Mr. Lewis Jnr.
Claims Department
The UKNL Foundation


©  Copyright 1994-2007 The U.K. National Lottery Inc.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Windows Live Hotmail and Microsoft Office Outlook – together at last. Get it now!

----------


## om faisal

YOUR EMAIL HAS JUST WON YOU A PRIZE!!!‏
From:  UK NATIONAL LOTTERY ONLINE PROMO 2007 (cornerstone-gallery@charterinternet.com)  
Sent: Tuesday, November 06, 2007 6 :51: 20 PM 
To:   

Ref: 6525/07You are a winner of the UK National Lottery Online Promo Programme that was held on 5th of November, 2007..You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of £1,000,000(One Million Pound ).Please contact:Mr. Floyd MorrTel: +447045718433 Email: agent_floydmorrison1@yahoo.deCongratulationsThe National Lottery=============================Ref: 6525/07You are a winner of the UK National Lottery Online Promo Programme that was held on 5th of November, 2007..You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of £1,000,000(One Million Pound ).Please contact:Mr. Floyd MorrTel: +447045718433 Email: agent_floydmorrison1@yahoo.deCongratulationsThe National Lottery============================Ref: 6525/07You are a winner of the UK National Lottery Online Promo Programme that was held on 5th of November, 2007..You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of £1,000,000(One Million Pound ). Please contact:Mr. Floyd MorrTel: +447045718433 Email: agent_floydmorrison1@yahoo.de CongratulationsThe National Lottery=============================Ref: 6525/07You are a winner of the UK National Lottery Online Promo Programme that was held on 5th of November, 2007..You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of £1,000,000(One Million Pound ). Please contact:Mr. Floyd MorrTel: +447045718433 Email: agent_floydmorrison1@yahoo.de CongratulationsThe National Lottery

----------


## om faisal

Confirmation Letter From The Lottery Office‏
From:  northshoreconcerts@cogeco.ca on behalf of British National Lottery Online Promo Programme Award Department (claimdepartment_winninnges@hotmail.com)  
Sent: Tuesday, October 30, 2007 9:05:22 PM 
To:   

British National Lottery Headquarters:28 TAN FIELD ROAD,CROYDON, LONDON.Ref: UK/9420X2/68Batch: 074/05/ZY369 Dear Winner, We are pleased to inform you of the final announcement of theUK National Lottery Online Promo Programmeheld on the 29th of October 2007. We have been sending this notice toyou but this is the last as we are about distributing winnings towinners. The draw was done electronically with several email addresses providedto this office by microsoft to enhance the utilization of the internet.Your email address was attached to Reference NumberUK/9420X2/68 and was picked as one of theten winning email addresses. This has qualified you to claim the total cash prize Of £753,437(SevenHundred and Fifty Three Thousand, Four Hundred and Thirty Seven PoundSterling) in cash credited to file KTU/9023118308/03. This is from atotal cash prize of £7,534,370.00 shared amongst the first ten(10) lucky winners in this category B. Therefore you do not need to buy ticket to enter for it.Your winnings will be issued to you as soon as our claimsdepartment verify your winning after you might have filled this paymentprocessing form that is below. Claims Processing Form for filing of claims.Name:Age:Occupation:Address:Phone No.:Mobile No.:COUNTRY:Winning Email Address: You are advised to contact our claims department via these details:Assigned Claims Agent: Mr.LEWIS JNR.EMAIL:claimdepartment_winninnges@hotmail.comFO  R MORE INFO CALL Tel:+44 703 191 8841 OR +44 703 192 1862 Quote Your Reference Number as UK/9420X2/68 whenyou are filing your claims. Congratulations once more from all ourmembers of Staff. Yours SincerelySir Mark Dulle.(Online Promo Co-ordinator)

----------


## om faisal

SENATE IMMEDIATE DEBT PAYMENT RESOLUTION VALUED AT 6.2 MILLION USD‏
From:  SENATE HOUSE (senate@senate.gov)  
Sent: Saturday, October 27, 2007 1:30:24 PM 
To:   

                               OFFICE OF THE SENATE HOUSE 
FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA
COMMITTEE ON FOREIGN PAYMENT
(RESOLUTIONPANEL ON CONTRACT PAYMENT)
IKOYI-LAGOS NIGERIA 


Our Ref: FGN /SNT/STB 


ATTN: Beneficiary , 

We, the entire members of the Federal House of Senate, on behalf of the Federal Republic of Nigerian Government, Under the auspices of the civilian Head of State, President Umaru Yar'aDua and the Governor of Central Bank Of Nigeria , Prof Charles Soludo held a meeting last week concerning payment , both foreign and local contractors and some inheritance funds. 

On going through files yesterday, we discovered that your file was dumped untreated , so at this juncture, we apologize for the delay of your payment and please stop communicating with any office now and attention to the appointed office below for you to receive your payment accordingly . 

Now your new Payment Reference No.-35460021, Allocation No: 674632 Password No : 339331 , Pin Code No: 55674 and your Certificate of Merit Payment No : 103 , Released Code No: 0763; Immediate Telex confirmation No: -1114433 ; Secret Code No: XXTN013 ,Having received these vital payment number , therefore You are qualified now to received and confirm Your payment with the Federal Government of Nigeria immediately within 24hrs . 

Now you are directed to contact the Office of the Paymaster General Federal Republic of Nigeria Dr. Walter Gabriel immediately so that he will pay you and fax you the payment Copy Slip and also you should reconfirm your banking Details , this is to avoid mistake while transferring your overdue payment to you today . 

Contact Person: Dr. Walter Gabriel Email: walter-gabriel@pc.nu 
Direct Tel +234-802-033-6248 , Contact him now and inform him that you received an email from The Federal House of Senate Federal Republic of Nigeria , Instructing you to call him for immediate release of yor fund and forward your Details to his office to avoid transfer mistake 

NOTE : We have mounted our security network to monitor every in-coming call , if we still find out that you are still dealing with all those fraudsters that have been frustrating , I shall stop and cancel your payment immediately . 

Best Regards 
SENATE PRESIDENT                                                          Secretary of the federation

----------


## om faisal

INFORMATION‏
From:  Belgische Lotto (iinfobelgische@excite.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, September 17, 2007 10:49:08 AM 
To:  haitham62@hotmail.com 
  1 attachment 
 ATTACHED_...doc (32.0 KB)  
m,

Congratulations from our members of staff. We are BELGISCHE LOTTERY AGENCY, You don't have to purchase a ticket to enter this lottery, your email indicating you as a winner in the lottery programs held by the BELGISCHE LOTTERY BV . 


The information was passed to you by the Lottery Coordinator to ensure that they are in contact with the rightful owner of the winning e-mail and web-site addresses. 

We write to explain and clarify the mode and chronologies of the services we render to our clients of lottery claim related issues. Firstly, our ultimate concern is that our clients get their winning prizes as quickly as possible. 

You are therefore required to fill the pasted Belgische Lottery Claim Application Form and return back to this office through fax or e-mail for verification from the lottery coordinators. 

Be assured that, in line with our principles of efficiency, transparency and customers` satisfaction, we handle all verification exercises with the highest level of professionalism and discretion to ensure that our clients receive their prizes within the shortest possible time. For more information, please contact the under-signed directly on 0032-487-247-224 when calling from Europe, or 01132-487-247-224 when calling from United States. 

N.B Please find in the second email the pasted claim application form, you are advice to use the pasted claim form , filled in the necessary info and send it back via fax no 0031-847-554-003 or by regular e-mail or attachment and upon receipt we shall forward it to the verification centre for further scrutiny and verification purposes. . PLEASE ENSURE THAT ALL THE DATA ARE TRUE AND CORRECT INCASE OF FALSIFICATION OR ERROR, YOUR CLAIM WILL BE VOID AND YOU WILL LOSE YOUR TOTAL FUNDS


Yours sincerely, 
Mr.Ruud Van Bochem
PAYMENT DIRECTOR 







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Join Excite! - My Excite
The most personalized portal on the Web!

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NOTIFICATION (COMMONWEALTH LOTTERY DRAWS)‏
From:  Commonwealth (winners@commonwealth.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 13, 2010 7:28:38 AM 
To:   

  Commonwealth SecretariatWINNING PARAMETERSLottery No: 05-08-10-18-20-46-{43}.Batch No: 62376/CA/2010 Our Dear Winner, You have won the sum of 1,210,000 GBP. (ONE MILLION TWO HUNDRED AND TENTHOUSAND,POUNDS STERLING ) from COMMONWEALTH LOTTERY on our 2010 charity bonanza.The winning ticket was selected from a Data Base of Internet E-mailUsers,from which your Address came out as the winning coupon.We herebyurge you to claim the winning amount quickly as this is a monthlylottery. LOTTERY NUMBER:05-08-10-18-20-46-{43} COMMONWEALTH DRAWS AGENTBarr. James RaymondEmail: commonwealthgame_2010@w.cnTel: +60102439954Malaysia FILL THE INFORMATION BELOWName_________Age_________Sex________MaritalSt  atus_________Tel/Fax________Address_______OccupationCongratulations once again. please quote your lottery number. Regards,MRS. KATE BROWN,Online coordinator for COMMON WEALTHSweepstakes International Program.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From: Mrs Winnie Yung‏
From:  Winne Yung (winnieyung@hangsengbank.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 13, 2010 4:13:43 PM 
To:   

   MRS. WINNIE YUNGHANG SENG BANK LTD.DES VOEUX RD. BRANCH,CENTRAL HONG KONG,HONG KONG. Let me start by introducing myself. I am Mrs Winnie Yung director ofoperations Hang Seng Bank Ltd. I have an obscured business suggestion foryou. Before the U.S and Iraqi war our client Major Haditha D. Hassan whowas with the Iraqi forces and also a business man made a numbered fixeddeposit for 18 calendar months, with a value of twenty four millions fivehundred thousand United State Dollars in my branch. Upon maturity severalnotices was sent to him, even during the war. Again after the war anothernotification was sent and still no response came from him. We later foundout that the Major and his family had been killed during the war in a bombblast that hit their home. After further investigations it was also discovered that Major Haditha D.Hassan did not declare any next of kin in his official papers includingthe paper work of his bank deposit. And he also confided in me the lasttime he was at my office that no one except me knew of his deposit in mybank. As you can see, twenty four million five hundred thousand United StatesDollars is still lying in my bank and no one will ever come forward toclaim it. What bothers me most is that according to the by-laws of mycountry at the expiration of 6 years the funds will revert to theownership of the Hong Kong Government if nobody applies to claim thefunds. Against this backdrop, my suggestion to you is that I will like youas a foreigner to stand as the next of kin to Major Haditha D. Hassan sothat you will be able to receive his funds. WHAT IS TO BE DONE: I want you to know that I have had everything planned out so that we willcome out successful. I have contacted an attorney that will prepare thenecessary document that will back you up as the next of kin to MajorHaditha D. Hassan, all that is required from you at this stage is for youto provide me with your full name and address so that the attorney cancommence his job, after you have been made the next of kin, the attorneywill also file in for claims on your behalf and secure the necessarydocumentation for the movement of the funds to an account that will beprovided by you. There is no risk involved at all in the matter as we are going to adopt alegalized method and the attorney will prepare all the necessarydocuments. Please endeavor to observe utmost discretion in all mattersconcerning this issue. Once the funds have been transferred, we shallshare in the ratio of 70% for me, 30% for you. Kindly write me via myprivate box ( winnieyung2@gmail.com ) and finally after that I shallprovide you with more details of this operation. Your earliest response to this letter will be appreciated. Kind Regards, Mrs Winnie Yung.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From: Mrs Winnie Yung‏
From:  Winne Yung (winnieyung@hangsengbank.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 13, 2010 4:13:43 PM 
To:   

   MRS. WINNIE YUNGHANG SENG BANK LTD.DES VOEUX RD. BRANCH,CENTRAL HONG KONG,HONG KONG. Let me start by introducing myself. I am Mrs Winnie Yung director ofoperations Hang Seng Bank Ltd. I have an obscured business suggestion foryou. Before the U.S and Iraqi war our client Major Haditha D. Hassan whowas with the Iraqi forces and also a business man made a numbered fixeddeposit for 18 calendar months, with a value of twenty four millions fivehundred thousand United State Dollars in my branch. Upon maturity severalnotices was sent to him, even during the war. Again after the war anothernotification was sent and still no response came from him. We later foundout that the Major and his family had been killed during the war in a bombblast that hit their home. After further investigations it was also discovered that Major Haditha D.Hassan did not declare any next of kin in his official papers includingthe paper work of his bank deposit. And he also confided in me the lasttime he was at my office that no one except me knew of his deposit in mybank. As you can see, twenty four million five hundred thousand United StatesDollars is still lying in my bank and no one will ever come forward toclaim it. What bothers me most is that according to the by-laws of mycountry at the expiration of 6 years the funds will revert to theownership of the Hong Kong Government if nobody applies to claim thefunds. Against this backdrop, my suggestion to you is that I will like youas a foreigner to stand as the next of kin to Major Haditha D. Hassan sothat you will be able to receive his funds. WHAT IS TO BE DONE: I want you to know that I have had everything planned out so that we willcome out successful. I have contacted an attorney that will prepare thenecessary document that will back you up as the next of kin to MajorHaditha D. Hassan, all that is required from you at this stage is for youto provide me with your full name and address so that the attorney cancommence his job, after you have been made the next of kin, the attorneywill also file in for claims on your behalf and secure the necessarydocumentation for the movement of the funds to an account that will beprovided by you. There is no risk involved at all in the matter as we are going to adopt alegalized method and the attorney will prepare all the necessarydocuments. Please endeavor to observe utmost discretion in all mattersconcerning this issue. Once the funds have been transferred, we shallshare in the ratio of 70% for me, 30% for you. Kindly write me via myprivate box ( winnieyung2@gmail.com ) and finally after that I shallprovide you with more details of this operation. Your earliest response to this letter will be appreciated. Kind Regards, Mrs Winnie Yung.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attention Dear Friend‏
From:  Donald Smith (austinalan@wanadoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 13, 2010 7:37:10 PM 
To:   

Attention Dear Friend, How are you doing? Hope you have not forgotten me; I am John Smith, I and my colleagues have contacted you some time ago to Assist us secure the release of some money accrued from the Over invoicing of a Contract/Inheritance, Next Of Kin and Lottery Payment with ATM/CBN. Though you were not able to assists us conclude the Transaction complete, I'm happy to inform you about my success in getting those Funds transferred under the assistance and cooperation of a new partner from UK. I have been waiting for you since to contact me for your Conformable Bank Draft of $4.2 Million United States Dollars, but I did not hear from you since that time.Then I went and deposited the Draft with APEX COURIER SERVICE,Now I traveled out of the country for a 3 Months Course/Investment project with my new partner And I will not come back till three months time. What you have to do now is to contact the APEX COURIER SERVICE as soon As possible to know when they will deliver your package to you because Of the expiring date on the draft. For your information, I have paid for the Delivering Charge, Insurance premium and Clearance Certificate Fee of The Cheque showing that it is not a Drug Money or meant to sponsor Terrorist attack in your Country. The only money you will send to APEX COURIER SERVICE to deliver Your Draft direct to your postal Address in your country is ($210 US) Dollars only being Security Keeping Fee only. Again, don't be deceived by anybody to pay any other money except $210.00US Dollars.We would have paid that but they said no because they Don't know when you will contact them and in case of demur rage. You have To contact the APEX COURIER SERVICE now for the delivery of your Draft With this information bellow; CONTACT PERSON: DR.JOHN MOMOHDESPATCH DIRECTOR APEX COURIER SERVICEWEST AFRICA HEAD OFFICELAGOS NIGERIAEmail:apexdeliveryservice@mail.mdTelephone +234 8074788268 Finally, make sure that you reconfirm your Postal address () and Direct Telephone number to them again to avoid any mistake on the Delivery and Ask them to give you the tracking number to enable you track your Package over there and know when it will get to your address. Let me Repeat again; try to contact them as soon as you receive this mail to Avoid any further delay and remember to pay them their Security Keeping Fee of $210.00 US Dollars for their immediate action. You should also Let me know through email as soon as you receive your Draft. Yours Faithfully,John Smith NB:The details you are to send to apex with the security keeping fee is listed below.(1) Full Name ::(: 2) Address ::(: 3) Phone ::(: 4) Company Name ::(: 5) Profession ::(: 6) Age ::(: 7) Marital Status:

----------


## om faisal

Information about your X6 Concept‏‏
From:  MELISA CAROLINA HERRERA SANTACOLOMA (melisa.herrera@javeriana.edu.co)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 14, 2010 3:45:18 AM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 



You are a Winner of a BMW X6 Concept Car and a 750,000.00GBP. with Ticket
number: 22 5954 78 and Serial number:BMWP / S-A-M 7554-1189 Contact Mr
James Fredmond, with your Fullname:Country:Address:Telephone
no:Sex,occupation:
Email:jamesfredmond@live.com 
Regards,
Bmw Promo Team.


AVISO LEGAL: El presente correo electronico no representa la opinion o el consentimiento oficial de la PONTIFICIA UNIVERSIDAD JAVERIANA. Este mensaje es confidencial y puede contener informacion privilegiada la cual no puede ser usada ni divulgada a personas distintas de su destinatario. Esta prohibida la retencion, grabacion, utilizacion, aprovechamiento o divulgacion con cualquier proposito. Si por error recibe este mensaje, por favor destruya su contenido y avise a su remitente.
En este aviso legal se omiten intencionalmente las tildes.

Este mensaje ha sido revisado por un sistema antivirus, por lo que su contenido esta libre de virus.
This e-mail has been scanned by an antivirus system, so its contents is virus free.

----------


## om faisal

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

RE: ACCOUNT ALERT‏
From:  WINDOW LIVE TEAM (sedimar@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 13, 2010 4 :35: 07 PM 
To:  windowlivecommunications51@hotmail.com 

                                  Add Contacts | Explore Windows Live | Edit Profile

Dear Account Owner 

CONFIRM YOUR WINDOWS LIVE AND HOTMAIL ACCOUNT. 


This is email from Windows Live Hotmail and we are sending it to you account user for your safety. Due to the anonymous registration of our account which is causing congestion to our service so we are shutting down some account and your account was among those to be deleted,so the purpose of this email is for you to verify that you are the owner of this account and you are still using it by filling the information below after clicking on the reply button:

* Username: ....................................
* Password: ..................................... 
* Date of Birth: ...............................
* Country Or Territory: ..................

After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconveniences.

Windows.com         |          Windowsmobile.com         |          Windowslive.com         |          MSN.com  
Account owner that refuses to update his/her account after two weeks of receiving this warning will lose his or her account permanently.


Sincerely,

The Windows Live Hotmail Team

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT RESPOND PLEASE‏
From:  Wahba Mustafa (wahba_mustafa10@w.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 14, 2010 4:16:14 PM 
To:  . (.) 

Dear FriendI am Mr Wahba Mustafa working with Islamic Development Bank(ISDB)Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. I want to inquire from you if you can handle this transaction for mutual benefits/life opportunity for you and me.The transaction is about seeking your consent to present you as the next of kin/ beneficiary To our late customer over his fund US$15.8Million dollars.He died with his family during their vacation journey. I am waiting for your response for more details. The fund is going to be share at the ratio of 60/30.30% for you and 60% for i and my family which we are going to use for investment.and 10% for outstanding expenses.Mr Wahba Mustafa

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

hello‏
From:  Mirabel Dickson (mirabel7dickson@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 14, 2010 5 :59: 01 PM 
To:   

Hello dear  
How are you doing today,i hope every things is ok
with you as its my pleasure to contact you after viewing your profile
at  which really interest me in having  communication with you, if you will have the desire with me so that we can get to know each other better and see what will happen in future. i will be very happy if you can   write me through my email for easiest communication and to know all
about each other ok, here is my email so that i will send you my pictures i will be waiting to hear from you as i wish  you all the best for your day.yours new friend.
Mirabel

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

RefOnAtZ3
From:  Chloe Scot (noreply@google.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 14, 2010 2 :27: 18 PM 
To:   

Dear Participant, We write today with reference to a deposited fund totaling six million pounds. According to our records, you have been confirmed to be the sole beneficiary of the fund.You must contact Adrian Peters immediately via email: coordinator50@sify.com to claim your fund.Please quote your reference number: 70146734TZ when you contact us. RegardsChloe Scott

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)
From:  Thomas Slabon (Thomas.Slabon@wcdsb.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 14, 2010 1:39:51 PM 
To:   

This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of 750,000,00 USD (seven Hundred and fify thousand dollars) in the ongoing SWISS LOTTERY SWEEPSTAKE. Contact our fiduciary agent for claims.Agents Name: Mr.William GoreEmail; williamgore_claimdept@xnmsn.comFill the below details"1.Name:2.Sex:3.Occupation:4.Age:5.Address:  6.Country of Residence:7.Telephone Number:8.Amount won:9.Nationality: Online Coordinator,Thomas Slabin. --------------------------------------------------------------------Disclaimer - This email and any files transmitted with it areconfidential and contain privileged or copyright information. You mustnot present this message to another party without gaining permissionfrom the sender. If you are not the intended recipient you must notcopy, distribute or use this email or the information contained in itfor any purpose other than to notify us.  If you have received this message in error, please notify the senderimmediately, and delete this email from your system. We do not guaranteethat this material is free from viruses or any other defects althoughdue care has been taken to minimize the risk. Any views expressed in this message are those of the individual sender,except where the sender specifically states them to be the views of theWaterloo Catholic District School Board.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

DEAREST ONE
From:  LUNA SEBA (luna.seba5@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 14, 2010 8 :27: 44 AM 
To:   

DEAREST ONE

I AM MISS LUNA SEBA FROM IVORY COAST AFTER GOING THROUGH YOUR PROFILE, PLEASE PERMIT ME TO TELL YOU MY DESIRE OF ASKING YOU TO BE A , GUARDIAN OR FOSTER PARENT TO ME AND THEN HELP ME OUT IN WHAT I AM ABOUT TO TELL YOU.

I AM CONTACTING YOU BECAUSE I NEED YOUR HELP IN THE MANAGEMENT OF A SUM OF MONEY THAT MY DEAD FATHER LEFT FOR ME BEFORE HE DIED.THIS MONEY IS USD ($8.200,000, UNITED STATES DOLLARS DEPOSITED IN A SUSPENSE ACCOUNT IN ONE OF THE BIG BANK HERE IN ABIDJAN.

MY FATHER WAS A VERY RICH COCOA FARMER AND HE WAS POISONED BY HIS BUSINESS COLLEAGUES AND NOW I WANT YOU TO STAND AS MY GUIDIAN AND APPOINTED BENEFICIARY AND RECEIVE THE MONEY IN YOUR COUNTRY SINCE I AM ONLY 18YEARS AND WITHOUT PARENTS. 

PLEASE I WILL LIKE YOU TO REPLY TO THIS EMAIL SO THAT I WILL TELL YOU ALL THE INFORMATION SO THAT THIS MONEY WILL BE TRANSFERRED TO YOUR ACCOUNT AND YOU WILL GET ME PAPERS TO TRAVELTO YOUR COUNTRY TO CONTINUE MY EDUCATION THERE.
THANKS AND GOD BLESS YOU
YOURS, 
MISS LUNA SEBA

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)
From:  James Ballard (info@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 14, 2010 4:55:03 AM 
To:   

   This is for your attention, We wish to notify you again that you were listed as a beneficiary to the totalsum of 4,600,000.00 GBP (Four million Six hundred thousand british pounds) inthe intent of the deceased . We contacted you because you bear the surname identity and therefore can presentyou as the beneficiary to the inheritance since there is no written will. Ourlegal services aim to provide our private clients with a complete service. Weare happy to set-up all Modalities and administer Trusts,carry out theadministration of estates. All the papers will be processed in your acceptance. In your acceptance of thisdeal,we request that you kindly forward to us your current telephone and faxnumbers and a forwarding address to enable us file necessary documents at ourhigh court probate division for the release of this sum of money.   Yours faithfully James Ballard.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NOTIFICATION DATE:13/6/2010
From:  MICROSOFT SECURITY COMPANY (MICROSOFT@[71.21.227.153])  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 13, 2010 9:01:58 PM 
To:   

Microsoft Corporation,
40 Ryecroft Way Stopsley ,
London SW1E 5JL
England UNITED KINGDOM
FILE REF: HL/5564/06/07/MICS
BATCH: MC11/834/5PDH /EU


OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION
It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held in London, United Kingdom. Were email address was randomly selected from over Three million email addresses of different people around the world without their knowledge and your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of 850,000.00 (Eight hundred and fifty Thousand pounds sterling). Our winners are arranged into four categories with different winning prizes accordingly in each category.
They are arranged in this format below:

CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES
1st. 2 ? 1,000,000.00 pounds each
2nd. 8 ? 850,000.00 pounds each
3rd. 13 ? 350,000.00 pounds each
4th. 27 ? 170,000.00 pounds each
We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you.
For verification purpose be sure to include the following:
(1) Your Full Names.
(2) Your Tel/Fax numbers.
(3) Your Nationality/Country.
(4) Your contact address..
(5) Sex.
(6) Age.
(7) Occupation.

(8) Your Preferred Method of Receiving Your Price (From Below) Mode of Price Remittance.

(1)Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque Name and other Documents safely to you.

It is important to note that your award information was released with the following particulars attached to it.
(1) These are your identification numbers: MCS-26799/097
(2) Award numbers: MCS-26799/097
(3) Email ticket numbers: EAASL-130877
(4) Batch numbers: MC11/834/8PDH /EU
(5) The file reference numbers: HL/5574/41/07/MICS
{6} Serial Numbers: McST/006/NL46560

To avoid unnecessary delays and complications, quote the following numbers above to the Microsoft Promotional claims manager who will by duty guide you on the step to take in collecting your prize.
**************************************************
FOREIGN CLAIMS MANAGER
sir-johnwilliams@msn.com
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK).
E-mail: microsecurity.claimsdept@discuz.org
**************************************************

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by Microsoft Management, The World Wide Web Consortium (W3C), Acer Computers, and a consortium of software promotion companies, The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies such as Yahoo, British airways, Google. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide.
Once again on behalf of all our staff,
CONGRATULATIONS!
Sincerely,
MR. JOHN WILLIAMS.
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR.
 2001-2009 MICROSOFT WINDOWS.77735 876378

----------


## om faisal

Information about your X6 Concept
From:  MELISA CAROLINA HERRERA SANTACOLOMA (melisa.herrera@javeriana.edu.co)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 14, 2010 3:45:18 AM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 



You are a Winner of a BMW X6 Concept Car and a 750,000.00GBP. with Ticket
number: 22 5954 78 and Serial number:BMWP / S-A-M 7554-1189 Contact Mr
James Fredmond, with your Fullname:Country:Address:Telephone
no:Sex,occupation:
Email:jamesfredmond@live.com 
Regards,
Bmw Promo Team.


AVISO LEGAL: El presente correo electronico no representa la opinion o el consentimiento oficial de la PONTIFICIA UNIVERSIDAD JAVERIANA. Este mensaje es confidencial y puede contener informacion privilegiada la cual no puede ser usada ni divulgada a personas distintas de su destinatario. Esta prohibida la retencion, grabacion, utilizacion, aprovechamiento o divulgacion con cualquier proposito. Si por error recibe este mensaje, por favor destruya su contenido y avise a su remitente.
En este aviso legal se omiten intencionalmente las tildes.

Este mensaje ha sido revisado por un sistema antivirus, por lo que su contenido esta libre de virus.
This e-mail has been scanned by an antivirus system, so its contents is virus free.

----------


## om faisal

RE: ACCOUNT ALERT
From:  WINDOW LIVE TEAM (sedimar@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 13, 2010 4 :35: 07 PM 
To:  windowlivecommunications51@hotmail.com 

                                  Add Contacts | Explore Windows Live | Edit Profile

Dear Account Owner 

CONFIRM YOUR WINDOWS LIVE AND HOTMAIL ACCOUNT. 


This is email from Windows Live Hotmail and we are sending it to you account user for your safety. Due to the anonymous registration of our account which is causing congestion to our service so we are shutting down some account and your account was among those to be deleted,so the purpose of this email is for you to verify that you are the owner of this account and you are still using it by filling the information below after clicking on the reply button:

* Username: ....................................
* Password: ..................................... 
* Date of Birth: ...............................
* Country Or Territory: ..................

After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconveniences.

Windows.com         |          Windowsmobile.com         |          Windowslive.com         |          MSN.com  
Account owner that refuses to update his/her account after two weeks of receiving this warning will lose his or her account permanently.


Sincerely,

The Windows Live Hotmail Team

----------


## om faisal

contacto (trns_wuacct009@w.cn)
From:  laarhoven60@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 12, 2010 8:42:02 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

Se lo ha ganado 750.000 informaci&oacute;n pounds.Necessary:nombre,edad,pa&iacute;s,a(trns_wu  acct009@w.cn)

----------


## om faisal

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NOTIFICATION DATE:13/6/2010
From:  MICROSOFT SECURITY COMPANY (MICROSOFT@[62.141.43.154])  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 13, 2010 7:47:03 PM 
To:   

Microsoft Corporation,
40 Ryecroft Way Stopsley ,
London SW1E 5JL
England UNITED KINGDOM
FILE REF: HL/5564/06/07/MICS
BATCH: MC11/834/5PDH /EU


OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION
It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held in London, United Kingdom. Were email address was randomly selected from over Three million email addresses of different people around the world without their knowledge and your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of 850,000.00 (Eight hundred and fifty Thousand pounds sterling). Our winners are arranged into four categories with different winning prizes accordingly in each category.
They are arranged in this format below:

CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES
1st. 2 ? 1,000,000.00 pounds each
2nd. 8 ? 850,000.00 pounds each
3rd. 13 ? 350,000.00 pounds each
4th. 27 ? 170,000.00 pounds each
We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you.
For verification purpose be sure to include the following:
(1) Your Full Names.
(2) Your Tel/Fax numbers.
(3) Your Nationality/Country.
(4) Your contact address..
(5) Sex.
(6) Age.
(7) Occupation.

(8) Your Preferred Method of Receiving Your Price (From Below) Mode of Price Remittance.

(1)Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque Name and other Documents safely to you.

It is important to note that your award information was released with the following particulars attached to it.
(1) These are your identification numbers: MCS-26799/097
(2) Award numbers: MCS-26799/097
(3) Email ticket numbers: EAASL-130877
(4) Batch numbers: MC11/834/8PDH /EU
(5) The file reference numbers: HL/5574/41/07/MICS
{6} Serial Numbers: McST/006/NL46560

To avoid unnecessary delays and complications, quote the following numbers above to the Microsoft Promotional claims manager who will by duty guide you on the step to take in collecting your prize.
**************************************************
FOREIGN CLAIMS MANAGER
sir-johnwilliams@msn.com
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK).
E-mail: microsecurity.claimsdept@discuz.org
**************************************************

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by Microsoft Management, The World Wide Web Consortium (W3C), Acer Computers, and a consortium of software promotion companies, The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies such as Yahoo, British airways, Google. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide.
Once again on behalf of all our staff,
CONGRATULATIONS!
Sincerely,
MR. JOHN WILLIAMS.
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR.
 2001-2009 MICROSOFT WINDOWS.77735 876378

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attn: Beneficiary
From:  Rev Fredrick Solobo (rev_fredricksolibo2010@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 14, 2010 7 :06: 43 PM 
To:  com 

Dear Beneficiary,
We apologize for the delay of your payment and all the inconveniences and Hiccups that we might have caused you.
However, we were having some minor problems with our payment system, which is Inexplicable, and have held us stranded and indolent, not having the Prerequisite to devote our 100% endowment in accrediting foreign payments.
We now wish to notify you that your over due inheritance/contract funds has Finally been gazette to be released and transferred to you without any more Hitches as previously encountered.
meanwhile, during the rectification of our payment system we discovered that one Mrs. Janet White has forwarded her banking information to our bank stating that you instructed him to claim this funds on your behalf. Please find below his Banking information for your-re-confirmation:
Mrs. Janet White
Bank Name: Citi Bank
Account Number: 1043903
Routing:2093841
Address: United States of America
Urgently confirm to us if you have authorized Mrs. Janet White to claim Your funds on your behalf to avoid making payment into any wrong accounts Because your name was found in the original list of beneficiary whose fund is Over due for payment.
We want to state categorically that we shall not be Liable for any miss-direction of transfer due to your failure to give us proper Directive/reconfirmation. Else we shall commence transfer Modality with Mrs. Janet White on your behalf.
In view of this you are requested to advice us immediately for appropriate Correction, if any, and send us email for proper rectification of the transfer with your valid details so that your fund valued US$9,500.000.00 (Nine million five Hundred thousand United States dollars) will be remitted to your nominated Bank account as scheduled within 2-3 working days.
You are urgently required to reconfirm to us the followings:
(1) Your Full Name:
(2) Residential Address:
(3) Phone, Fax and Mobile #:
(4) Profession, Age and Marital Status:
(5) Company/Business Name:
6) Bank account details (if necessary)
As soon as this information is received by this Panel, you shall be instructed On how to get this Fund released directly to you from our Nominated Bank .
For your information, this office will not be held responsible for any cancellation or delay of your fund if you do not comply with the requirement.
Best regards,
Rev Fredrick Solobo
Director ( Paying Unit)
Foreign Payment Office(FPO).London UK
+447045706739

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

DEAREST ONE‏
From:  LUNA SEBA (luna.seba11@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 14, 2010 3:02:19 PM 
To:   

DEAREST ONE

I AM MISS LUNA SEBA FROM IVORY COAST AFTER GOING THROUGH YOUR PROFILE, PLEASE PERMIT ME TO TELL YOU MY DESIRE OF ASKING YOU TO BE A , GUARDIAN OR FOSTER PARENT TO ME AND THEN HELP ME OUT IN WHAT I AM ABOUT TO TELL YOU.

I AM CONTACTING YOU BECAUSE I NEED YOUR HELP IN THE MANAGEMENT OF A SUM OF MONEY THAT MY DEAD FATHER LEFT FOR ME BEFORE HE DIED.THIS MONEY IS USD ($8.200,000, UNITED STATES DOLLARS DEPOSITED IN A SUSPENSE ACCOUNT IN ONE OF THE BIG BANK HERE IN ABIDJAN.

MY FATHER WAS A VERY RICH COCOA FARMER AND HE WAS POISONED BY HIS BUSINESS COLLEAGUES AND NOW I WANT YOU TO STAND AS MY GUIDIAN AND APPOINTED BENEFICIARY AND RECEIVE THE MONEY IN YOUR COUNTRY SINCE I AM ONLY 18YEARS AND WITHOUT PARENTS. 

PLEASE I WILL LIKE YOU TO REPLY TO THIS EMAIL SO THAT I WILL TELL YOU ALL THE INFORMATION SO THAT THIS MONEY WILL BE TRANSFERRED TO YOUR ACCOUNT AND YOU WILL GET ME PAPERS TO TRAVELTO YOUR COUNTRY TO CONTINUE MY EDUCATION THERE.
THANKS AND GOD BLESS YOU
YOURS, 
MISS LUNA SEBA

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Please read attached message and reply to us.‏
From:  FROM MRS. JUSTINA KUTA FAMILY (justinakuta1901@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, June 14, 2010 3:02:06 PM 
To:  kkuta.jjj@gmail.com 
  1 attachment 
 JUSTINA K...rtf (2.9 KB)  






FROM:MRS JUSTINA KUTA FAMILY. 
N0.361 Jan Smuts  Avenue Craig Hall. 
Johannesburg South Africa
TELE+277-2055-5826,

Dear Sir/Madam,

Naturally, this letter will come to you as a surprise since we have not met, permit me however, I am MRS. JUSTINA KUTA.a widow and the wife of a Late  of Zimbabwean Farmer Mr.SMITH KUTA. 

I am contacting you as the need for me to have a foreign partner in your country has become necessary due to my plans to relocate and establish a private company in that region. 
As the present political instability in my country Zimbabwe, does not encourage financial investment, as the environment is not conducive for investment and most of all security is not insured, just as reported by international media. This problem started when the Zimbabwean government under the leadership of President Robert Mugabe announced a degree on May 31st 2000 to seize more than 849 white-owned farms. So far, more than 1,400 white owned farms have been invaded and confiscated, as well as claiming t he properties of the farmers. 

Therefore, I decided to contact you, for your assistance, so that I can establish a company in your country and relocate there with this money mine father kept for me in a security and trust company in south Africa.Which amounted to US$15. Million, I will upon receiving this money on my behalf, pending my arrival to meet with you in your country so that we can both make further arrangements with regards to establishing the Company. 

As a partner you will be entitled to 20% of the total sum, and in whichever company that we both decide to establish, when I arrive your country we shall discuss that facially.You can contact me or my son JOSEPH . And also view our political website:  Zimbabwe farmer victim of latest Mugabe land eviction Kobus Joubert, who is in his 70s, is a former president of the Zimbabwe Tobacco Association,  whose members used to earn 40 per cent of the country's export earnings be fore Mr. Mugabe destroyed commercial agriculture with the seizure of white-owned land. African Crisis AfricanCrisis The Zimbabwe Situation
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/africa/594522.stm>
MRS. JUSTINA KUTA.
Tel;+27 720 555 826
I am waiting urgently for your email thanks.
Cheers and God bless. 
Best Regards, 
MRS JUSTINA KUTA FAMILY.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Family Invitation Project:‏
From:  From David Solomon (solomonfamily2007@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 14, 2010 11 :53: 07 AM 
To:  solomonfamily2007@yahoo.com 
  1 attachment 
 Dr.David ...pdf (11.3 KB)  



Dear Sir/Manager,



Good morning and compliments of season. Kindly open and download my business transaction file document and get back to me upon your humble interest. Here is my direct telephone number: +27 73 380 5662; Email address :-( davidsolomon@dr.com) or (dr.solomondavidd@gmail.com) or (davidsolomon@doctor.com)



Thanking you upon your whole heart interest.



Yours Faithfully,



Mrs. Rosemary & David Solomon (for the family)  


Dr.David Solomon 1
No:23 Jams-Mut Way,Krukersdop
Flat-Unit 108
Johannesburg
South Africa 2001.
Dear Sir/Madam,
As stated above, My name is Dr.David Solomon. I am 35years of age, and a son and a
heir of the Zimbabwean Farmer and a spokesman of white farmers that was against the
leadership of Robert Mugabe (President),Which resulted in murdering of my father in
cold blooded by the rebel group of the president Robert Mugabe and eventually they
burnt and confiscated my farmer's assets.
My mother, I and my immediate younger sister came down to Republic of South Africa
as asylum seekers,where the money was being deposited to the private security
company by my late father for safe keeping purpose without disclosing the contents
of the box to them.And With interests in relocating to your country, and venturing
all of our funds in excess of some USD$25 Million (Twenty-Five Million United States
Dollars), all in USD100 bills. For also in your assistance in your line of business,
and under your auspices.
You are to take home 20% of the gross for all your anticipated assistance by the
time the funds are successfully lodged in your nominated account(s) overseas while
5% is set aside for miscellaneous expenses. But first of all we need to know you
more,and also we would need to move the funds and of course ourselves out of this
place as soon as we can possible arrange that to be.
My mother and I have carefully worked out the modalities for the eventual transfer.
You are to participate as our foreign partner or our fund manager in the scheme of
arrangement.
Note:As soon as you're interested always send your response via this direct
email ::(: davidsolomon@doctor.com)or(davidsolomon48@gmail.co  m) and call me by my direct
number:+27 78 380 5662 for more clarification.
Thanks and God bless,
Dr.David Solomon.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attention.....‏
From:  bright muda (info@brightmuda.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 14, 2010 11 :23: 03 AM 
To:   

   Attention    Gooday how are you doing today hope is fine if so thankS to almightygod that made us to be alive today.i am bright muda from dardursudan i lost my entire family during the war in sudan 2008 crisisand i was rescue with the help of united nation peace keeping forceand my late father barrister to accra ghana were i am presently as arefugee in the buduburam camp accra ghana   My late father was a very wealthy man he trade on cocoa timber andrubber. befor my late father die he told me that he deposotied {7.5million united state dollar} in NATIONAL INVESTMENT BANK that was thecapital money he use for investment purposes" After the dealth of my late father. i am the only survival in the family'i tell my late father barrister that my father told me that he has such ahuge amount in the bank been deposited for buisness plan.my late fatherbarrister said that he was aware of the money that my late fatherdeposited' that he has some of the duplicate document been sign andendorse by my late father and the bank manager then.  the bank manager said base on the new development in the banking systemthe fund can only be receive by the help of a foreign account after allthe necessary vital paper works had been made by my late father barristerand the bank manager would release the pin code to the rightfulbeneficiary. and you will have access code which you can use to access theacount on line and can also made the transfer with the access code to anybank of of your choice in your country I am solicitiy for your assistance to help me transffering the fund theseis the only way to my survival in my life and i can start a new life withyou go back to school and be happy gain hoping to hear a positive replyfrom you with your aim of assistance you can contact the bank manager for more information on these number+233274 58088 thanks youHamed B Muda

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Designer HandBag C1ones (rwksgfad71243@exdoytx.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 15, 2010 1:05:38 PM 
To:  eoddog69@hotmail.com 

Ro1ex-Breitling-And-Other-High-End-Designer-Watch-Rep1icasDesigner-HandBags-Also-Avai1ab1e  http://www.wordbarns.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NOTIFICATION DATE:6/6/2010‏
From:  FedEx Online Team Management. (fedex.delivery@[98.200.213.137])  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 15, 2010 10:16:51 AM 
To:   

Google Incorporation®. 
Belgrave House, 
76 Buckingham Palace Road, 
London SW1W 9TQ, 
United Kingdom 

Notification Date: 15th/6/2010 

GOOGLE WINNING NOTIFICATION. 
We wish to congratulate you once again on this note, for being part of our lucky winners selected this year. This promotion was set-up to encourage the active use of the Google search engine and the Google ancillary services. Hence we do believe with your winning prize, you will continue to be active and patronage to this company. Google is now the world leading search engine worldwide, and in an effort to ensure that it remains the most widely used search engine, an online e-mail balloting was carried out on the 26th April 2009 without your knowledge, it was officially released today been the 15th June 2010.We wish to formally announce to you that your email address was attached to a lump sum of ?550,000.00{Five Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds Sterling's}. 

We also wish to inform you that you have successfully passed the requirements, statutory obligations, verifications and our satisfactory report test conducted for all our online winners. A winning Cheque will be issued in your name by Google Promotion Award Team, and also a certificate of prize claims will be sent along side your winning Cheque. 

These are your award details. 
Security Code Number: GUK/4532345G. 
Ticket No: GUK/699/33/2009 
Winning Number: GUK/877/798/2010 

Information's required from you are part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program. To claim your won prize, please contact our Foreign Transfer Manager DR WILLIAMS GIBSON neatly filling the verification and fund release form below. 

VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM. 
(1) Your contact address. 
(2) Your Tel/Fax numbers. 
(3) Your Nationality/Country. 
(4) Your Full Name. 
(5) Sex. 
(6) Occupation 
(7) Age. 
(8) Ever won an online lottery? 
Mode of Prize Remittance. 
(1)Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque Name and other Winning Documents safely to you. 

You are advised to contact your Foreign Transfer Manager DR. WILLIAMS GIBSON with his private email details below to avoid unnecessary delay and complications: 
*********************************************** 
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER 
DR. WILLIAMS GIBSON 
GOOGLE SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK). 
Email: googlesecurity.department@discuz.org 
********************************************** 
The Google Promotion Award Team has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winnings and also sharing their identification numbers. As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Google promotion award committee has reached a decision from the headquarters at the United Kingdom that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the disqualification of the winners lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize. 
Congratulations from the Staffs & Members of the Google interactive Lottery Board Commission. 
Yours Sincerely, 
MRS. VERUMLEM KLEITH. 
GOOGLE ZONAL CORDINATOR 
LONDON, UNITED KINGDOM.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your statement have arrived‏
From:  Shamil Bank (bretzel22@unitybox.de)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 15, 2010 9 :27: 18 AM 
To:   


Important information
New Security Features
You have 1 new Alert Message !

 Resolution Center: Your account is limited! Click to Resolve 


Thank you for using Ithmaar Bank Online Banking. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Please do not reply to this email. This mailbox is not monitored and you will not receive a response. 


Copyright ╘ 2010 Ithmaar Bank. All Rights Reserved..

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Customer !!!‏
From:  MICROSOFT SECURITY COMPANY (MICROSOFT@[65.189.198.237])  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 14, 2010 11:05:22 PM 
To:   

Microsoft Corporation,
40 Ryecroft Way Stopsley ,
London SW1E 5JL
England UNITED KINGDOM
FILE REF: HL/5564/06/07/MICS
BATCH: MC11/834/5PDH /EU


OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION
It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held in London, United Kingdom. Were email address was randomly selected from over Three million email addresses of different people around the world without their knowledge and your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of 850,000.00 (Eight hundred and fifty Thousand pounds sterling). Our winners are arranged into four categories with different winning prizes accordingly in each category.
They are arranged in this format below:

CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES
1st. 2 ? 1,000,000.00 pounds each
2nd. 8 ? 850,000.00 pounds each
3rd. 13 ? 350,000.00 pounds each
4th. 27 ? 170,000.00 pounds each
We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you.
For verification purpose be sure to include the following:
(1) Your Full Names.
(2) Your Tel/Fax numbers.
(3) Your Nationality/Country.
(4) Your contact address..
(5) Sex.
(6) Age.
(7) Occupation.

(8) Your Preferred Method of Receiving Your Price (From Below) Mode of Price Remittance.

(1)Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque Name and other Documents safely to you.

It is important to note that your award information was released with the following particulars attached to it.
(1) These are your identification numbers: MCS-26799/097
(2) Award numbers: MCS-26799/097
(3) Email ticket numbers: EAASL-130877
(4) Batch numbers: MC11/834/8PDH /EU
(5) The file reference numbers: HL/5574/41/07/MICS
{6} Serial Numbers: McST/006/NL46560

To avoid unnecessary delays and complications, quote the following numbers above to the Microsoft Promotional claims manager who will by duty guide you on the step to take in collecting your prize.
**************************************************
FOREIGN CLAIMS MANAGER
sir-johnwilliams@msn.com
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK).
E-mail: microsecurity.claimsdept@discuz.org
**************************************************

The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by Microsoft Management, The World Wide Web Consortium (W3C), Acer Computers, and a consortium of software promotion companies, The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies such as Yahoo, British airways, Google. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide.
Once again on behalf of all our staff,
CONGRATULATIONS!
Sincerely,
MR. JOHN WILLIAMS.
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR.
© 2001-2009 MICROSOFT WINDOWS®.77735 876378

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

93875222‏
From:  South Africa 2010 World Cup (info@wordcup.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 14, 2010 10:49:54 PM 
To:   

South Africa 2010 World Cup,In collaboration with Nigeria.18, King George V Road, Onikan Logos Nigeria NOTIFICATION:We are notifying you that from the online draw held few days ago by the FIFA Africa in collaboration with South Africa 2010 World Cup and Nigeria hold in Africa you have won for your self the sum of 420,000.00 GBP first prizes, from a total payout prize pool of 200,099,000.00 in our Online Lottery Draw. Your e-mail was attached to REFERENCE NUMBER: WCL/667/0092.2298. BATCH NUMBER: 8938.30987.3.322. SERIAL NUMBER: IH882UY WINNING NUMBER: 93875222. You have been selected as one of the winner that will go away with the sum of 420,000.00 GBP (Four Hundred and Twenty Thousand Great British Pound) from the random selection which was carry out t

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HONDA NOTIFICATION OFFICE LOTTERY PROMOTION 2010 YOU HAVE WON THE PRIZE OF £1.700,000.00.‏
From:  HONDA COMPANY H.Q.S LONDON. (hondalotto@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 14, 2010 9:47:47 PM 
To:  hondalotto@cantv.net 


HONDA LOTTERY PROMOTION
Welcome to the official site of the Honda Seasons Promotions. 
The Online lottery Consumer Promotions 2010. 
Honda Motor Europe Limited T/A Honda (UK)
470 London Road, Slough, Berkshire, SL3 8QY.

Company number: 857969
Registered in England and Wales.

Ref: 475061725
Batch: 7056490902/188



Dear winner,



CONGRATULATIONS!!!



 AWARD NOTIFICATION 



We happily announce to you the draw of our New Year Honda Lottery Promotions held on the first Month of this Year and Opened on 10th June (2010) at our Lotto Draw Headquarters London, United Kingdom organized by Honda Company.This is to inform you that your e-mail address has been selected as one of the lucky winner among eight lucky winners to received our year (2010) lottery promotion online prize won amount GBP £1.700,000.00 (One Million, Seven Hundred Thousand British Pounds Sterling) each winner.



TO CLAIM YOUR LOTTERY PRIZE:
Simply contact our Customer Service Information Headquarters (CSIH Department),



Mr Anthony Calvin @
E-mail ::(: anthonycalvin1@yahoo.co.uk ) 



SEND THIS IMPORTANT INFORMATION TO THE CLAIM AGENT
Send these following information's to the CSIH Department immediately for further procession.



1 Full Name: .............................. ...............
2 Cell phone:......................... ....................
or Telephone:.................... .........................
3 Contact Address .............................. ..........
4 Date of birth .............................. ............
5 Age ............................... .....................
6 Occupation.................... ..........................
7 Sex............................ .........................
8 Marital Status........................ ..................
9 Country of Origin........................ ...............
10Bank Account Information................... .............



For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize released to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this program by non-participant or unofficial personnel.



Congratulations once again on your winnings!!!



FILL THE REQUIRED INFORMATION AND CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS AGENT IMMEDIATELY.



Yours in service,
Dr.Ben Walker,

Honda Award Notification  Office.
C.E.O HONDA AWARD OFFICE.




HONDA NOTIFICATION OFFICE
for your claim of lottery fund won with your email address kindly contact our Agent claim office@ (anthonycalvin1@yahoo.co.uk ) with the required information's, see the instructions at the body of this notification.





Copyright (c)2010 Honda Promotions.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

final notices
From:  Microsoft Award (gloriascotty1@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, June 14, 2010 9:17:38 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

You Have Won 1,000.000.00 info:Name;tele;Country

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I did not forget you
From:  Best Regards Ichan Michel. (hallbrandin@yahoo.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 14, 2010 7:44:44 PM 
To:   



Hello Dear,

I am very sorry for the delay in responding to your mails. I had a little internet problem but it is over now and I am glad I finally got hold of you.I lost so many emails but I am trying to gather as many as I can though with lot's of mix up.
I'm happy to inform you about my success in getting the fund transferred under the cooperation of a new partner from Grecce. Presently Im in Grecce for investment projects with my own share of the total sum.

Meanwhile,I didn't forget your past efforts and attempts to assist me in transferring those funds despite that it failed us some how.Now contact my company asistant,his name is Austin Richard Flecther and his email address is austinrichardflecther@rediffmail.com Ask him to assist you claim the total $500.000.00 (Five hundred thousand dollars) in a Certificate Bank Draft which I deposited for your compensation for all the past efforts and attempts to assist me in this matter. I appreciated your efforts at that time very much.So feel free and get in touch with my company asistant Austin Richard Flecther as I directed you.

I am very busy here in Grecce because of the investment projects which I and my new partner are having at hand,finally,remember that I have forwarded instructions to my company asistant on your behalf to receive that money,so feel free to get in touch with him.

Best Regards,
Ichan Michel.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Notification Date: 14/06/2010
From:  Google Anniversary (test@mezelf.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 14, 2010 6:21:00 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Google.docx (12.7 KB)  






Google
Google Incorporation.
Stamford New Road,
Altrincham Cheshire,
WA14 1EP
London,
United Kingdom.

Winning No: GUK/877/798/2010
Ticket No: GUK/699/33/2010
Notification Date: 14/06/2010

GOOGLE ANNIVERSARY WINNING NOTIFICATION.

We wish to congratulate you once again on this note, for being part of our winners selected this year. This promotion was set-up to encourage the active users of the Google search engine and the Google ancillary services.

Hence we do believe with your winning prize, you will continue to be active and patronage to the Google search engine. Google is now the biggest search engine worldwide and in an effort to make sure that it remains the most widely used search engine, we ran an online e-mail beta test which your email address won 950,000.00 {Nine Hundred and Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds Sterling} 

We wish to formally announce to you that you have successfully passed the requirements, statutory obligations, verifications, validations and satisfactory report Test conducted for all online winners.

A winning cheque will be issued in your name by Google Promotion Award Team, You have therefore won the entire sum of 950,000.00 {Nine Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds Sterling} and also a certificate of prize claims will be sent along side your winning cheque.

Mr. mike parker.
Foreign Transfer Manager
Google Promotion Award Team
Email: verification.gl@gala.net
You are advised to contact your Foreign Transfer Manager with the following details to avoid unnecessary delay and complications:

VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM.

(1) Your Contact Address/Private Email Address.
(2) Your Tel/Fax Numbers.
(3) Your Nationality/Country.
(4) Your Full Name.
(5) Occupation/Company.
(6) Age/Gender.
(7) Ever Won An Online Lottery?


The Google Promotion Award Team has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers. As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Google Promotion Award Team has reached a decision from headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both the double claimer and the real winner, as it is taken that the real winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize.

Congratulations from the Staffs & Members of the Google interactive Lotteries Board Commission.

Sincerely,
Dr. Laszlo Bock
Google Promotion Award Team.

----------


## om faisal

VOTRE ADRESSE EMAIL EST RETENU PAR LE PROJET FINANCE!!!
From:  ATLANTIQUE FINANCE PROJET 2010 (atlantiquefinance_projet2010@orange.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 14, 2010 11:19:36 PM 
To:  gagnant_projet_atlfinance@atlantique.fff.fr 

Bonjour

Sensationnel, vous venez de gagner 60.000 par une slection alatoire d'e-mails qu'a organis le projet ATLANTIQUE FINANCE. Pour mieux comprendre et rclamer votre gain, prire envoyer votre nom, prnoms, ge, sexe, profession, pays  au Matre DEDRAVO ALEX  l'adresse email suivante : notadedravo.alex@yahoo.fr

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FUNDS RECOVERY!!!
From:  FUNDS RECOVERY!!! (code108@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, June 15, 2010 1:17:16 AM 
To:   
Cc:  code108@hotmail.com; hussin94@hotmail.com; huyamhamza@yahoo.com; hwidi222@yahoo.com; hwlentz@comcast.net; hwoodwo1@peabody.jhu.edu; hwrany1@hotmail.com; hyacinth_joseph@hotmail.com; hyacinthj@netscape.net; hyao@semprautilities.com; hyphy33@yahoo.com; hyrmedia@yahoo.com; [email@hotmail.com[/email]; hyu1@uoregon.edu; hzpb@pub.huizhou.gd.cn; hzzzh_999@hotmail.com; i-21-love@hotmail.com; i.alhassan@sdn-mobitel.com; i.brusendorff@oscarott.de; i.consulting@fastwebnet.it; i.mackay@oxagen.co.uk; i.taylor@magellan.cl; i0502007@hotmail.com; i2l@hotmail.com; i4144182@yahoo.com; i_7_k_y@yahoo.com; i_b_r2004@hotmail.com; i_die_for_you_ever@hotmail.com; i_dobrov2000@yahoo.com; i_fond_you_now@yahoo.com; i_love_u_500016@yahoo.com; i_love_u_500017@yahoo.com; i_love_you_bahaa2006@hotmail.com; i_rg_i_7@hotmail.com; i_zayan@yahoo.com; iabouelmagd_am@yahoo.com; iabuobeid@yahoo.com; iady83@maktoob.com; iahemct@omantel.net.om; iaia_77@hotmail.com; iam.sama@hotmail.com 

Attn:I am special agent M.A Willington of the Special Data Unit, a seperate branch of the FBI, we have investigated and retrieved some amount of funds belonging to you. Further information and details will be provided upon your next correspondence.Regards,M.A Willington.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

DEAR COSTOMER
From:  GOOGLE SECURITY COMPANY (GOOGLEDEPT@[70.62.194.106])  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 16, 2010 12:28:53 PM 
To:   

Dear Customer !!! 

We have been waiting for you to contact us for your Confirmed Package that is registered with us for shipping to your residential location.We thought that the sender gave you our contact details and that you would have contacted us by now.we would also let you know that a letter is also attached to your package.However, we cannot quote its content to you via E-mail for privacy reasons. 


We understand that the content of your package itself is a Bank Draft worth $800,000.00 USD,in FedEx we do not ship money in CASH or in CHEQUES but in Bank Drafts only. 


The package is registered with us for mailing by your colleague, and your colleague explained that he is from the United States but he is in Nigeria for a three (3) month Surveying Project. for he is working with a consulting firm in Nigeria West Africa. We are sending you this E-mail because your package is been registered on a Special Order. What you have to do now, is to contact our Delivery Department for the immediate dispatch of your package to your residential address. Note that as soon as our Delivery Team confirms your information, it will only take us one working day (24 hours) for your package to arrive at its designated destination.For your information, the VAT & Shipping charges as well as Insurance fees have been paid by your colleague before your package was registered. 


Note that the payment that is made on the Insurance, Premium & Clearance Certificates, are to certify that the Bank Draft is not a Drug Affiliated Fund (DAF) neither is it funds to sponsor Terrorism in your country. This will help you avoid any form of query from the Monetary Authority of your country.However, you will have to pay a sum of $105 US Dollars to the FedEx Delivery Department for the Security Keeping Fee of the FedEx company as stated in our privacy terms & condition page. Also be informed that your colleague wished to pay for the Security Keeping charges, but we do not accept such payments considering the facts that all items & packages registered with us has a time limitation and we cannot accept payment not knowing when you will be picking up the package or even respond to us.So we cannot take the risk to have accepted such pay 

Kindly note that your colleague did not leave us with any further information.We hope that you send your response to us as soon as possible because if you fail to respond until the expiry date of the foremost package, we may refer the package to the British Commission for Welfare as the package those not have a return address. 


Kindly contact the delivery department (FedEx Delivery Post) with the 
details given below: 
FedEx Delivery Post 
Contact Person: Mr. David Moore 
fedex-postservices@live.com
Kindly complete the below form and send it to the email address given above. 
This is mandatory to reconfirm your Postal address and telephone numbers. 
FULL NAMES: 
TELEPHONE: 
POSTAL ADDRESS: 
CITY: 
STATE: 
AGE 
MARITAL STATUS: 
COUNTRY: 
OCCUPATION: 
Kindly complete the above form and submit it to the delivery manager 
on: fedexdelivery.service@discuz.org 
As soon as your details are received, our delivery team will give you the necessary payment procedure so that you can effect the payment for the Security Keeping Fees. As soon as they confirm your payment receipt of $400 US Dollars. They will not hesitate to dispatch your package as well as the attached letter to your residence. which usually takes 24 hours being an over night delivery service. 


Note: that we were not instructed to email you, but due to the high priority of your package we had to inform you as your sender did not leave us with his phone number because he stated that he just arrived Nigeria and he has not gotten a phone yet. We personally sealed your Bank Draft and we found your email contact in the attached letter as the recipient of the foremost package. Ensure to contact the delivery department with the email address given above and ensure to fill the above form as well to enable a successful reconfirmation. 

Yours Faithfully, 
Mr James Wellington. 
FedEx Online Team Management. 
All rights reserved.  1995-2010 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
This E-mail is only for the above addressees. It may contain 
confidential or Privileged information. If you are not an addressee you must not copy, distribute, disclose or use any of the information in it or any attachments. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
FEDEX INTL>>>LICENCE OF FEDERAL EXPRESS CO-OPERATION.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
無條件限制/額度高/年利率1.88%起hfwymt
From:  貸款達人 (mu07q85b4v@aim.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 16, 2010 3:09:46 AM 
To:  sergio277@gmail.com; spice_usm@hotmail.com; dr_hytham@hotmail.com; chelseafans28@hotmail.com; quiennazemn@gmail.com; tsaichenpaoshu@yahoo.com.tw; josiradical@hotmail.com 

　

申 請 銀 行 貸 款 很 難 嗎 ?

額 度 如 何 貸 的 滿 意 ?

超 過 月 收 入 22 倍! 可 以 貸 款 嗎?

安 啦 ! 以 上 問 題 全 部 由 我 們 來 處 理!

個 人 信 貸 0% 起 最 高 200 萬

負 債 整 合 0% 利 率 起 ,最 長 180 期

企 業 貸 款 房 屋 貸 款 車 貸

通 通 免 費 線 上 評 估 , 滿 意 再 申 請

全 部 免 擔 保 品 免 保 人 免 事 前 收 費 啦!

保 證 決 不 亂 送 件 ! 浪 費 聯 徵 查 詢 紀 錄

保 證 過 件 否 則 免 費 

免 費 諮 詢 --> LD

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR URGENT RESPONDS IMMEDIATLY
From:  mrsKarima Nash (mrskarima_nash@yahoo.co.nz)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 16, 2010 1:29:26 AM 
To:   


FROM THE DESK OF MRS KARIMA NASH,
THE SENIOR AUDITOR INCHARGE 
FORIEGN REMITTANCE UNIT, 
BANK OF AFRICA (BOA). 
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO. 

DEAR FRIEND, 

I PRESUMED THAT ALL IS WELL WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.PLEASE LET THIS NOT BE A SURPRISED MESSAGE TO YOU BECAUSE I GOT YOUR CONTACT INFORMATION FROM THE INTERNATIONAL DIRECTORY FEW WEEKS AGO BEFORE I DECIDED TO CONTACT YOU ON THIS MAGNITUDE AND LUCRATIVE TRANSACTION FOR OUR PRESENT AND FUTURE SURVIVAL IN LIFE. MOREOVER,I HAVE LAID ALL THE SOLEMN TRUST IN YOU BEFORE I DECIDED TO DISCLOSE THIS SUCCSSFUL AND CONFIDENTIAL TRANSACTION TO YOU. 

I AM THE SENIOR AUDITOR INCHARGE OF FORIEGN REMITTANCE UNIT OF OUR BANK AND I DECIDED TO CONTACT YOU FOR THIS FINANCIAL TRANSACTION WORTH FifteenTEEN MILLION TWO HUNDRED THOUSAND US DOLLARS (15.2M) FOR OUR PRESENT AND FUTURE SUCCESS. THIS IS AN ABANDONED FUND THAT BELONGS TO ONE OF OUR
 BANK FORIEGN CUSTOMERS WHO DIED ALONG WITH HIS ENTIRE FAMILY THROUGH PLANE CRASH FEW YEARS AGO. 

MEANWHILE,I WAS VERY FORTUNATE TO COME ACCROSS THE DECEASED FILE WHEN I WAS ARRANGING THE OLD AND ABANDONED CUSTOMERS FILE IN OTHER TO SIGN AND SUBMIT TO THE ENTIRE BANK MANAGEMENT FOR AN OFFICIAL RE DOCUMENTATION AND AUDIT OF THE YEAR AGAINST 2009. 

INFORMED CLEARLY THAT IT WAS STATED IN OUR FORIEGN BANKING RULES AND REGULATIONS WHICH WAS SIGNED LAWFULLY THAT IF SUCH FUND REMAINS UNCLAIMED TILL THE PERIOD OF FOUR YEARS STARTED FROM THE DATE THE BENEFICIARY DIED, THE MONEY WILL BE TRANSFERRED INTO THE TREASURY AS UNCLAIMED FUND HOWEVER, IT IS NOT AUTHORIZES BY THE RULES GUIDING OUR BANK FOR A CITIZEN OF BURKINA FASO TO MAKE THE CLAIM OF THE FUND UNLESS YOU ARE A FORIEGNER NO MATTER THE COUNTRY. 

SO THE REQUEST OF YOU AS A FORIEGNER IS NECESSARY TO APPLY FOR THE CLAIM AND TRANSFER OF THE FUND SMOOTHLY INTO YOUR RELIABLE
 BANK ACCOUNT AS THE NEXT OF KIN TO THE DECEASED.WHEN THE FUND IS TRANSFERRED INTO YOUR ACCOUNT 35% WILL BE FOR YOU IN RESPECT OF ALL YOUR ASSISTANCE FOR THE TRANSFER OF THE FUND INTO YOUR ACCOUNT AND PROVISION OF THE BANK ACCOUNT WHERE THE BANK WILL REMIT THE FUND, 60% WILL BE FOR ME BEING THE PIONEER OF THE BUSINESS WHILE THE REST 5% WILL BE SHARED TO RESPECTABLE ORGANISATIONS SUCH AS CHARITY AND THE DESTITUDES HOMES ARROUND US IN THE WORLD. 

IF YOU ARE REALLY SURE OF YOUR TRUSTWORTHINESS,ACCOUNTABILITY AND CONFIDENTIALITY ON THIS TRANSACTION, CONTACT ME AND ACCEPT NOT TO CHANGE YOUR MIND TO CHEAT OR DISAPPOINT ME WHEN THE FUND IS TRANSFERRED INTO YOUR ACCOUNT.SO REPLY FOR THE ASSURANCE WITH YOUR TELEPHONE AND FAX NUMBERS TO FACILITATE EASY COMMUNICATION. AS SOON AS YOU REPLY, YOU NOTIFY ME SO THAT I WILL LET YOU KNOW THE NEXT STEP AND PROCEDURE TO FOLLOW IN ORDER TO FINALIZE THIS TRANSACTION SUCCESSFULLY.  

I EXPECT YOUR
 URGENT COMMUNICATION. 

YOURS SINCERELY, 
MRS KARIMA NASH

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

3% INSTANT LOAN
From:  APEX FINANCIALS (info@apexfinancials.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 16, 2010 12:29:34 AM 
To:   

3% INSTANT LOAN OFFER.CONTACT apex.financials1@rediffmail.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE READ & REPLY .
From:  Mr Ndielemh Jocrricokpo (jjocri1@hotmail.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 15, 2010 10:46:19 PM 
To:  . (.) 

PLEASE READ & REPLY . I am Mr Ndielemh Jocrricokpo .The Director incharge of Auditing section of Bank of Africa (BOA) in Ouagadougou,Burkina Faso . I need your urgent business assistance in transferring an abandoned sum of ($9 Million) dollars left by a deceased customer of my bank immediately to your account. If you are interested and ready to partake in this great business opportunity,kindly send your profiles to me including your full name,your private telephone number etc ,for easy communication. I will send you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will receive 40% of the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business. Regards .Mr Jocrricokpo.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONFIDENTIAL IS THE CASE.‏
From:  mohamedbongo (mohamed_bongo12@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 15, 2010 10:26:55 PM 
To:   


MR  MOHAMED BONGO.
The Personal Assistant Manager Of The Bank Of Africa.
Bank OF AFRICA/B.O.A.
Ouagadougou, Burkina-Faso.


                                ( READ CAREFULLY AND KEEP SECRET) 
Dear friend,

      I am personal Assistant to the Branch Manager of Bank Of Africa(BOA)Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. I want to inquire from you if you can handle this transaction for mutual benefits/life opportunity for you and me. The transaction is about seeking your consent to present you as the next of kin/ beneficiary of the US$10.6MILLION DOLLER,(TEN  MILLION SIX HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATES DOLLARS),and who is a customer to the bank where i work.

     He died in a Kenya plane crash 2003, with his family during their vacation journey. The Fund is currently in a suspense account awaiting claim, the bank made a public notice that they are ready to release this fund to any of his relatives abroad. 

      THEREFORE, by virtue of its nature as being utterly CONFIDENTIAL, top secret should be maintained please!,because i am still in the active service i do not need any form of implication especially now i'm in the verge of my retirement to endanger my carear at last!. 

    Since we got the information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless some body applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines and laws.

     In that regard, i decided to seek your consent for this prospective opportunity. Have it at the back of your mind, that the transaction does not involve any RISK, and does not need much engagement from you, since i am familiar with this kind of transaction being an insider.Necessary modalities will be worked out to enable us carry out the fund claim under a legitimate arrangement. I have resolved to offer you 30% of the total fund, 10% for sundry expenses that may be incurred during the process of executing this transaction and 60% percent for me.

    I will give you more details about the transaction when I receive your affirmative response,more clarification information. 
I'm waiting to hear from you soon.

Thanks and God bless.
MR  MOHAMED BONGO.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

AWARD PRIZE!!! CONTACT THIS EMAIL FOR CLAIMS: deskofsilva02@googlemail.com‏
From:  Stephens, Tom (stephensto@umsl.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 15, 2010 5:55:33 PM 
To:   

  SWISS LOTTO NETHERLANDSFRANCOSTRAAT 40,3067DV,LAIDEN.NETHERLANDShttps://www.swisslotto.ch <https://www.swisslotto.ch/>  Dear Internet User, This Email is to inform you that you emerged a winner of the sum of 750.000 Euros with the following numbers attached Ref Number: PW 9590 ES 9414,Batch Number: 573881545-NL/2008 and Ticket Number: PP3502 /8707-01 on our online draws which was played on the year 2010.For further Information about your Winnings,contact your Lottery Claims Officer with the following contact Address Below. Mr. Martins PetersTel: +31-684-246-075Email: leonardscott1@xnmsn.com You will provide him with the following information:First name:Last Name:Telephone/Fax number:Nationality:Age:Occupation:Congratulations! Thank you for being a user of the World Wide Web. SWISS LOTTO NETHERLANDSFRANCOSTRAAT 40,3067DV,LAIDEN.NETHERLANDShttps://www.swisslotto.ch <https://www.swisslotto.ch/>

----------


## om faisal

Information about your X6 Concept‏
From:  giuseppe.tarantini.1@unipd.it 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 16, 2010 1:44:20 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

   BMW AUTOMOBILE COMPANY PROMOTION 2010WINNER NOTIFICATION ALERT. Its yours BMW X6 Concept Car and a 750,000.00GBP. with Ticket number: 225954 78 and Serial number:BMWP / S-A-M 7554-1189 Contact Mr. Beam Dave,with your Full name: Country:Phone Number: Email: beamdave@gmx.netTel +447024083566Regards,Bmw Team.

----------


## om faisal

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

Email Notification!!!‏
From:  Bar. Morgan (harriet.westonbirticecream@virgin.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 17, 2010 12:28:16 AM 
To:   

850,000.00 Pounds English Pounds benefit has been approved for you long time ago to compensate you for your illegally diverted lottery winnings into Africa. Please for claim, contact this e-mail: bar.morgandrakes_chamber@hotmail.com confirming your [Names, Address, Phone no, Age, Sex and Location]. Yours in Service Bar. Morgan Drakes

----------


## om faisal

We will sincerely serve you 9‏
From:  mostafa sheha (sheha_mostafa@hotmail.com)  
Sent: Wednesday, June 16, 2010 10:01:11 PM 
To:  a7moad@msn.com 

Hey，t8lgood news!j
I ordered one Pentax K7 Camera from this website Orginal products & Nice price one weeks ago, today I've got it . Amazing,beyond my imagination, it's genuine and as good as expected,but much cheaper. I'm pleased to share this good news with you! May all goes well for you. 
Best regards.
Dq5 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hotmail: Powerful Free email with security by Microsoft. Get it now.

----------


## om faisal

Information about your X6 Concept‏
From:  giuseppe.tarantini.1@unipd.it 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 16, 2010 1:44:20 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

   BMW AUTOMOBILE COMPANY PROMOTION 2010WINNER NOTIFICATION ALERT. Its yours BMW X6 Concept Car and a 750,000.00GBP. with Ticket number: 225954 78 and Serial number:BMWP / S-A-M 7554-1189 Contact Mr. Beam Dave,with your Full name: Country:Phone Number: Email: beamdave@gmx.netTel +447024083566Regards,Bmw Team.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION‏
From:  MICROSOFT SECURITY COMPANY (MICROSOFT@[71.193.26.57])  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 17, 2010 6:02:45 AM 
To:   

Microsoft Corporation,
40 Ryecroft Way Stopsley ,
London SW1E 5JL
England UNITED KINGDOM
FILE REF: HL/5564/06/07/MICS
BATCH: MC11/834/5PDH /EU
OFFICIAL WINNING NOTIFICATION
It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held in London, United Kingdom. Were email address was randomly selected from over Three million email addresses of different people around the world without their knowledge and your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of 850,000.00 (Eight hundred and fifty Thousand pounds sterling). Our winners are arranged into four categories with different winning prizes accordingly in each category.
They are arranged in this format below:
CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES
1st. 2 ? 1,000,000.00 pounds each
2nd. 8 ? 850,000.00 pounds each
3rd. 13 ? 350,000.00 pounds each
4th. 27 ? 170,000.00 pounds each
We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you.
For verification purpose be sure to include the following:
(1) Your Full Names.
(2) Your Tel/Fax numbers.
(3) Your Nationality/Country.
(4) Your contact address..
(5) Sex.
(6) Age.
(7) Occupation.
(8) Your Preferred Method of Receiving Your Price (From Below) Mode of Price Remittance.
(1)Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque Name and other Documents safely to you.
It is important to note that your award information was released with the following particulars attached to it.
(1) These are your identification numbers: MCS-26799/097
(2) Award numbers: MCS-26799/097
(3) Email ticket numbers: EAASL-130877
(4) Batch numbers: MC11/834/8PDH /EU
(5) The file reference numbers: HL/5574/41/07/MICS
{6} Serial Numbers: McST/006/NL46560
To avoid unnecessary delays and complications, quote the following numbers above to the Microsoft Promotional claims manager who will by duty guide you on the step to take in collecting your prize.
**************************************************
FOREIGN CLAIMS MANAGER
MR. JOHN WILLIAMS
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK).
E-mail: microclaims.department@hotmail.com
**************************************************
The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by Microsoft Management, The World Wide Web Consortium (W3C), Acer Computers, and a consortium of software promotion companies, The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies such as Yahoo, British airways, Google. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide.
Once again on behalf of all our staff,
CONGRATULATIONS!
Sincerely,
MR. JOHN WILLIAMS.
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR.
© 2001-2009 MICROSOFT WINDOWS®.77735 876378

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

[No Subject]‏
From:  Martha Hollomon (mghollomon@mail.widener.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 17, 2010 3:28:14 AM 
To:   

   United Nation Development ProgramUN House, London, United Kingdom. The UNITED NATION DEVELOPMENT PROGRAM would like to notify you that your email address just won the sum of $400,000 (Four hundred thousand USD). The email address was selected from an exclusive list of 250,000 e-mail addresses of individual and corporate bodies picked by an advanced automated random computer balloting system. Contact Mr. Thompson Powell via Email with the below information for claim: 1.FULL NAME2.ADDRESS3.COUNTRY4.SEX5.AGE6.OCCUPATION7.TELE  PHONE NAME: Mr. Thompson PowellEmail: undpverificationdep1001@live.comClaims Processing Agent,Verifications/Logistic Department. Warm Regards.Martha Hollomon(Online Announcer UNDP)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONFIDENCIAL AND TRUST NEEDED!!‏
From:  Mr, Nicholas Kowku (kelechi.maxwell@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 17, 2010 2 :56: 32 AM 
To:   


Mr.Nicholas Kowku
Branch Manager
Eco Bank of Ghana
Dansoman  Branch
Accra, Ghana.


Esteemed Compliments,

I anticipate that you read this mail quickly and let me know your opinion or willingness on this classified information that I will release to you.

Firstly, I am a happily married man with 3 kids and therefore I would not want to jeopardize this opportunity to change my financial status that will give my family a secured future.

I have packaged a financial transaction that will benefit both of us,as the Branch Manager of the Eco Bank Of Ghana, It is my duty to send in a financial report to my Head Office in the capital city Accra-Ghana at the end of each year. On the course of the last two years report (2008), I discovered that my
Branch in which I am the Manager made a proceed of $8,750,000.00 (Eight Million seven Hundred and Fifty Thousand United States Dollars) which my Head Office are not aware of nor must
they know that I am involved in this transaction.

I have since place this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without any beneficiary. As an Officer of the bank I am not directly connected to the fund, this is why I am contacting you for us to work so that you can assist in receiving this money into your Bank Account for us to SHARE, while you will
have 35% of the total fund. Note there are practically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to stand as the Original Depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our branch so that my Head Office can order the transfer to your designated Bank Account. If you accept
this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much. As soon as I receive your kind response, I will give you details on how we can achieve it successfully. {nicholaskowku125@gmail.com}

Note there are practically no risk involved, it will be bank to bank transfer, all I need from you is to stand claim as the original depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can order the transfer to your designated bank account.

If you accept this offer to work with me,I will appreciate it very much. As soon as I receive your kind response, I will give you details on how we can achieve it successfully.


Yours Faithfully,
Mr.Nicholas Kowku

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: Claims‏
From:  South Africa 2010 World Cup (jseymour05@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 17, 2010 12 :22: 31 AM 
To:  . 

 South Africa 2010 World Cup,In collaboration with Nigeria.18, King George V Road, Onikan Logos Nigeria NOTIFICATION:We are notifying you that from the online draw held few days ago by the FIFA Africa in collaboration with South Africa 2010 World Cup and Nigeria hold in Africa you have won for your self the sum of 420,000.00 GBP first prizes, from a total payout prize pool of 200,099,000.00 in our Online Lottery Draw. Your e-mail was attached to REFERENCE NUMBER: WCL/667/0092.2298. BATCH NUMBER: 8938.30987.3.322. SERIAL NUMBER: IH882UY WINNING NUMBER: 93875222. You have been selected as one of the winner that will go away with the sum of 420,000.00 GBP (Four Hundred and Twenty Thousand Great British Pound) from the random selection which was carry out through the database of 100,000.00 individuals and company email address which your email was selected as the winner. You are advice to contact the bellow Zenith International Bank sending them your details bellow: Courier Name: Zenith International Bank Nigeria.Contact Person: Mr. Kolawole Wilson Email: zentban@gala.netTell: +235-805-321-6938 Information NeededFull Name: Address:Country:Nationality:Occupation:Tell:Mobile  :Sex:Age:Email:Tell Us About your self: NOTE: *Winners are advised to keep their winnings confidential to avoid Fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending the prize claim by Winner. Regards,Mrs. Stella Adenuga.  -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now eircom Property Channel | Daft.ie

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I Need Your Business Corporation‏
From:  Mr. Albert Harry (abert@message-machine.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 16, 2010 11 :10: 32 PM 
To:   

   Dear Business Partner, It's my great pleasure to seek your help and genuine co-operation to ourmutual benefit and I believe that you will not betray me with the trustand confidence I'm about to bestow on you. First of all, let me introducemyself. My name is Mr. Albert harry, I'm working as a Purchasing managerwith SJCM Solid Minerals England (UK). I'm specifically into buying andsupplying of Borax Oil Lq chemical products in my company. I normallytravel to malaysia where I use to purchase this product and supply to mycompany back here in England. I have been mandated as the new Procurement manager of my company branch.Now my company GM want to appoint new staff to replace me as the newpurchasing Manager. he will be the one in charge of buying the product fromthe malaysia. My GM have asked me to give them the contacts details of thesupplier in malaysia, But i don't want to disclose the main supplier ofthis product, because i don't want my Company GM to find out the real costof the product Borax Oil Lq in Malaysia. I normally purchase the productfrom the Malaysian supplier at the cost rate of $2,000. USD per carton,While i supply to my company at the cost rate of $3,500 USD per carton.this is why i am contacting you. for you and me to work in one accord toachieve the profit together i.e. $1,500 USD per cartons. The product is called BORAX OIL LQ. This product is a chemical used forcleansing and purification of Gold, Diamond and other precious stones suchas, Citrine, Aqua marine, Tanzanite, Sapphire etc. There has been a highlevel of demand in our company for the product. The product is very cheapin malaysia compared to U.S and Europe, In U.S & Europe, per carton of theproduct cost $6,500 USD to $7,000 USD.While in Malaysia it only cost$2,000USD. per carton. I'm contacting you because I am looking for a dependable individual that ican trust, someone who will be willing and honest enough to carry out thistransaction with diligence to the best of his/her ability. Our companynormally place order from a minimum of 10 carton to a maximum of 100carton in every trip. and it's every one or two months supply depending onthe demand from the buyer. I will pass you the contact details of the Malaysian Supplier. kindly mailme at your earliest time I will furnished you with the next level ofproceedings and contact details of the Malaysian Supplier and that of myCompany GM to give you product quotation. Please If this business proposition offends your moral and ethic values,do accept my sincere apology and ignore it. But if you are interestedplease contact me with. Email: albert-hary@hotmail.co.uk Best RegardsMr. Albert Harry  Attend World Conference on Science, Education and Culture: Local Wisdom Inspiring Global Solutions. For more information, visit World Conference on Science, Education, and Culture

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Beneficiary,‏
From:  FUND FINAL PAYMENT BOARD (s.merkling@ibmc-cnrs.unistra.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 16, 2010 7:41:45 PM 
To:  @mailhost.u-strasbg.fr 

 Dear Beneficiary, I have a very important information to pass to you. I wrote toknow if this is your valid email. Please, let me know if this emailis valid . FUND FINAL PAYMENT BOARD/PAYMENT SETTLEMENT VALUE AMOUNT: $850,000.00USD: We Apologize for the delay of your payment and all the Inconveniences andhiccups that we might have caused you. However, we were having some minorproblem with our payment systems, which is Inexplicable, and have held usstranded and Indolent, not having the Prerequisite todevote our 100% endowment in accrediting foreign payments.We apologized once again, for the delay. From the Record of outstandingDebts due for payment to you for { AWARD LOTTERY FUND CLAIMS/ ANDINHERITANCE CLAIM} Email :: ebtstlementboard101@osoud.org Mrs.Rosemary Russell.VICE PRESIDENTFUND FINAL PAYMENT BOARD

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Asalamalekum,‏
From:  muhammad shafiq (muhammadshafiq565522@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 16, 2010 2:50:27 PM 
To:   

Asalamalekum,

Dear  Friend,

I got your contact email through your country global international network and after going through your contact, my spirit tells me to contact you to assist me to build mosque in your country because i have promised Allah that i will build a mosque in any of the Arab land and i have now make up my mind to build it in your country.

My Name is Mr.Muhammad Shafiq , i am working with the Senegal government.this is a little about me for now and i will tell you more about me as soon as you respond to me.

Lastly, i will want you to make inquiry of how much it will cost to buy a land in a good site in your country and as well, how much it will cost me to build the mosque and then you get back to me immediately.

Hoping to hear from you soon,

Best Regards
Mr.Muhammad Shafiq .

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MOST URGEENT‏
From:  jose mora (jose.mora@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 16, 2010 2:21:08 PM 
To:   

FOR YOUR KIND ATTENTION. 

COULD YOU PLEASE CONSIDER TO HELP ME TO RELOCATE THIS SUM OF TWELVE 
MILLION,THREE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS(US$12.3m) TO YOUR COUNTRY FOR FOR OUR OWN BENEFIT. 


THE SAID 12.3 MILLION DOLLARS WAS DEPOSITED IN OUR BANK BY MRS JOYCE  LAKE AN AMERICA CITIZEN WHO DIED IN A PLANE CRASH IN 2000.WE HAVE TRIED TO CONTACT HIS IMMEDIATE FAMILY TO COME FORWARD FOR CLAIMS BUT COULD NOT SUCCEED. 

WE DISCORVERED THAT THE LATE AMERICAN  DIED ALONG SIDE WITH HER HUSBAND AND  CHILDREN WHO ARE SUPPOSED TO BE HER NEXT OF KIN. 
CLICKHERE( http://www.cnn.com/2000/US/02/01/alaska.airlines.list/). 

I WILL GIVE YOU ALL VITAL INFORMATION CONCERNING THE AMERICAN AND THE 12.3MILLION DOLLARS IN OUR CUSTODY SO THAT YOU WILL CONTACT OUR BANK FOR THEM  TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEXT OF KIN. 

YOU CAN COME HERE IN PERSON OR YOU CAN REQUEST THE BANK TO SHIP THE 
FUNDS TO YOU IN YOUR COUNTRY DIPLOMATICALY. 
I AM A MANAGER IN THIS BANK, I WILL PLAY A ROLE TO MAKE SURE THAT THE 12.3  MILLION DOLLARS IS RELEASED TO YOU,AND I WILL VISIT YOU IN YOUR COUNTRY IMMEDIATELY YOU RECEIVE THE FUND FOR JOINT VENTURE.  

AS SOON AS I RECIEVE YOUR REPLY, I WILL GIVE YOU A DRAFT APPLICATION 
WHICH YOU WILL FORWARD TO OUR BANK.REPLY AND LET ME KNOW YOUR 
FULLNAME,AGE,ADDRESS,OCCUPATION,YOUR TELEPHONE 
AND FAX NUMBERS IF AVALIABLE. 

I AWAIT YOUR URGENT REPLY. 
MR.Timo Jack.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Beneficiary‏
From:  FUND FINAL PAYMENT BOARD (s.merkling@ibmc-cnrs.unistra.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 16, 2010 7 :22: 45 PM 
To:  @mailhost.u-strasbg.fr 

 Dear Beneficiary, I have a very important information to pass to you. I wrote toknow if this is your valid email. Please, let me know if this emailis valid . FUND FINAL PAYMENT BOARD/PAYMENT SETTLEMENT VALUE AMOUNT: $850,000.00USD: We Apologize for the delay of your payment and all the Inconveniences andhiccups that we might have caused you. However, we were having some minorproblem with our payment systems, which is Inexplicable, and have held usstranded and Indolent, not having the Prerequisite todevote our 100% endowment in accrediting foreign payments.We apologized once again, for the delay. From the Record of outstandingDebts due for payment to you for { AWARD LOTTERY FUND CLAIMS/ ANDINHERITANCE CLAIM} Email :: ebtstlementboard101@osoud.org Mrs.Rosemary Russell.VICE PRESIDENTFUND FINAL PAYMENT BOARD

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MY BEQUEST‏
From:  Graham Robert (graham33@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 17, 2010 7:55:12 AM 
To:   

MY BEQUEST, This mail is from me Mr.Graham Robert. Given my current state of health,Ihave decided to donate what I have to you,I am 69 years old and I wasdiagnosed for cancer about 2 years ago, immediately after the death of myWife, Who had worked with me tirelessly until we were driven out ofZimbabwe and our farms seized. I have been touched to donate from what Ihave inherited from my late wife estate to you for the good work andsupport since we never had any children, rather than allow My wiferelatives to use our hard earned funds ungodly.Please pray that the goodLord forgive me my sins. I have asked God to forgive me and I believe hehas because He is a merciful God. I will be going in for an operation nextweekend. I decided to WILL/donate the sum of US$155,560,000(One Hundredand Fifty Five million Six Hundred thousand United States Dollars) to youfor the good work and expect you will help support the motherless and lessprivilege and also for the assistance of the widows. At the moment Icannot take any telephone calls right now due to my deteriorating healthcondition. I have adjusted my WILL and my Executor is aware I have changedmy will; you and him will arrange for the change of ownership of thefunds and transfer of funds to you.The funds deposited with a financeoutfit and the name is with held basically for security and confidentialpurposes and would only be released to (you). I wish you all the best and may the good Lord bless you abundantly, andPlease use the funds well and always extend the good work to others. Contact my Executor:Charles Stanley Esq.Principal Partner Stanley and AssociatesEmail: esq.charlesstanley12@live.com You are to contact him with your full names contact telephone/fax numberand your full address and tell him that I have WILLED (US$155,600,000.00)to you that I have known you for some years before now as I rightlyintroduced you to him,and I have also notified him that I am WILLING thatamount to you as my friend for a specific good work. I know you may notremember me too well again but I have been directed to do this from myheart. Thanks and God bless. NB: I will appreciate your utmost confidentiality in this matter until thetask is accomplished as I don't want anything that will Jeopardize my lastwish.And Also I will be contacting with you by email from time to time. Isincerely hope I make the operation. Regards,Graham Robert

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! YOUR E-MAIL HAVE WON‏
From:  Online Lottery Inc (infoaward001@web.de)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 16, 2010 1 :22: 46 PM 
To:  johnnwaulu@yahoo.com 

 YOU HAVE WON $500,000,00 DOLLARS
Date: 16/6/2010
Ref: 105B0439401
Batch:7056490934/2010
Winning no: GB8701/LPRC

Dear Winner,

We are delighted to inform you of your prize release on the 16/6/2010 from the Australian International Lottery Programs,your email won $500,000.00USD (Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars) in cash credit file . The lottery was conducted with the email electronic ballot system,Which is fully based on an electronic selection of winners using their e-mail addresses.Your email was placed on ticket number;17214.This batch draws the lucky numbers as follows 1-2-26-30-40 bonus number 21, which consequently won the lottery in the second category. You are here by having been approved a lump sum pay of US$500,000.00 (FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATES DOLLARS) in cash credit file ref: ILP/HW 46704/03 from the total cash prize shared amongst eight lucky winners in this category.

HOW TO CLAIM PRIZE: CONTACT YOUR ASSIGNED FIDUCIARY CLAIMS AGENT WITH THE INFORMATION BELOW:

NAME: Mr Anderson Brown
EMAIL: andersonbrown101@hotmail.com
TEL: +447035935642

WINNER'S PERSONAL DATA

(1)Full Name.....
(2)Age...........
(3)Sex.........
(4)Nationality.....
(5)Occupation....
(6)Address/City....
(7)Mobile phone No./House Phone No......
(8)Amount won.......

Regards.
Sir Allan Buffet
Australian Co-coordinator  


GRATIS für alle WEB.DE Nutzer: Die maxdome Movie-FLAT!   
Jetzt freischalten unter http://movieflat.web.de

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Email address was selected to won U$3,000,000,00‏
From:  U.K Shell Award (medjh@aol.in)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 15, 2010 5:29:36 AM 
To:   

Dear Winner, We are delighted to inform you the result of SPDC Email Program held onFriday June 11, 2010 your Email address was selected to won U$3,000,000,00below is your identification No.SPDC-876781 Application forms fill and Send to your claims agent immediately First Name:....... Last Name:........ Age........ & Sex:........Country:......... Address............Occupation.:..... Mobile No:......Telephone No....... Other email address......... Name: Mrs. Joy MartinsEmail: jy_martins1979@live.co.ukPhone: +447045709309 We heartily congratulate you! CoordinatorMrs. Medelene Johnson

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATTENTION:‏
From:  ATM Inc. (info@admin.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 15, 2010 4:41:59 AM 
To:   

ATM Inc.
133 Victoria Island Lekki Lagos
46009,Victoria Island Lagos
This email will come to you as a surprise.Congratultions! your email have brought you an unexpected luck.You have won a free LIFE TIME INTERNATIONAL ATM MASTER CARD valued (800,000.00 Euro).Eight Hundred Thousand Euro Only,proudly sponorsed by AUTOMATED TELLER MACHINE (ATM).Most recently this foundation set up the NEW HOPE LOTTERY to give out prizes.
HOW DID YOU WIN / SELECTION PROCESS DONE?
No tickets were sold out to enter this promo.Your email/ATM card series is one of the lucky emails/ATM card series,selected RANDOMLY via E-wheel Computer Ballot System drawn from over 200,000 companies and 300,000 individual email/ATM card users,from all over the world during the ATM Online EMAIL selection Draw attached to your Lucky number ::(: F9800/587/20KK),as one of the 20 lucky winners,in the on going ATM lottery promotion.
WHO IS SPONSORING THIS PROMO AND WHY?
The AUTOMATED TELLER MACHINE (ATM).So much money is generated all over the World for using the ATM card,Without your patronage, this would not have been possible.To encourage the use of ATM cards globally,The ATM INC.SETUP THE NEW HOPE LOTTERY to give out prize via random email ballot selection.
To process and secured the release of your ATM card you must call and email the assigned agent below.
Mr.Richard Cox of the ATM inc.(General Secretary of the Organising Committee)
Tel: +234-80 22858180
      +234-70 41554865
Email: RichardCox100@secretarias.com 
PROCEDURES TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE
**************************************************  *
You must email the following details to the assigned agent.
1.Your fully names,mobile,telephone and fax number,Address,occupation,ticket number and country.
2.You must obtain an approved notarization release order document in your names here in Nigeria,which will be used to process/issue your ATM card.Call the assigned agent for guidelines.
THE PAYMENT CENTER HAS BEEN MANDATED TO ISSUE OUT THE ATM CARD IN YOUR NAMES ONCE ALL CONDITIONS ARE ABIDE AND PROVIDED BY YOU,WHICH YOU CAN USE TO WITHDRAW MONEY FROM ANY ATM MACHINE,IN ANY PART OF THE WORLD OR OPTIONAL ONCE YOU GET THE ATM CARD YOU CAN DEPOSIT THE WHOLE FUNDS INTO YOUR ACCOUNT.WARNING!! Do not tell people about your Award until your ATM card issuccessfully handed over to you to avoid disqualification that may arise from double claim.
Best of luck as you spend your good fortune and congratulations in advance.
Yours Sincerely,
Mrs Wanab jang
(P.R.O)
Website  Automated teller machine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Sporocilo vsebuje poslovne informacije in lahko vsebuje tudi informacije zaupne narave, ki so namenjene samo naslovniku. Ce ste sporocilo prejeli pomotoma, zaradi napake v naslovu ali pri prenosu sporocila, prosimo, da nas o tem obvestite s povratno posto. Vsakrsno nepooblasceno kopiranje, razkrivanje informacij in sirjenje vsebine sporocila je izrecno prepovedano.





This transmission is intended only for use by the intended recipient(s). If you are not an intended recipient you should not read, disclose, copy, circulate or in any other way use the information contained in this transmission. The information contained in this transmission may be confidential and/or privileged. If you have received this transmission in error, please notify the sender immediately and delete this Transmission including any attachments.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

My Experience And The Way Out!!!‏
From:  Mrs Susan Derrick (info@admin.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 15, 2010 3:07:03 AM 
To:   

Hello Friend

I am Mrs Susan Derrick, I am a US citizen, 48 years Old. I reside here in New
Braunfels Texas. My residential address is as follows.108 Crockett  Court. Apt
303, New Braunfels Texas, United States, am thinking of relocating since I am
now rich. I am one of those that took part in the Compensation in Nigeria many
years ago and they refused to pay me, I had paid over $20,000 while in the US,
trying to get my payment all to no avail.

So I decided to travel down to Nigeria with all my compensation documents, And
I was directed to meet Barrister Scott Daniel, who is the member of
COMPENSATION AWARD COMMITTEE, and I contacted him and he explained everything
to me. He said whoever is contacting us through emails are fake. He took me to
the paying bank for the claim of my Compensation payment.  Right now I am the
most happiest woman on  earth because I have received my compensation funds of
$1,500,000.00 Moreover, Barrister Scott Daniel showed me the full information
of those that are yet to receive their payments and I saw your name as one of
the beneficiaries, and your email address, that is why I decided to email you
to stop dealing with those people, they are not with your fund, they are only
making money out of you.. I will advise you to contact Barrister Scott Daniel.
You have to contact him directly on this information below.

JOAKIN COMPENSATION HOUSE
Name : Barrister Scott Daniel
Email: barr_scottdaniel@secretarias.com
Phone: +234 802-285-8180

You really have to stop dealing with those people that are contacting you and
telling you that your fund is with them, it is not in anyway with them, they
are only taking advantage of you and they will dry you up until you have
nothing.The only money I paid after I met Barrister Scott Daniel was just $320 USD
for the paper works, take note of that.

As soon as you contact him he will send you the payment information which you
are to use in sending the payment to him in order for him to obtain the
document from the court of law here in NIGERIA so that your fund can be
transfer to you without any delay just the way mine was being transfer to me.
Send him the following details if you know you are ready to make the payment so
that as soon as he receive your information he will send to you the payment
details for sending him the $320 that is needed for him to get the document
that is needed to make the transfer a successful one without any further
payment.

Fill Out the information to him if you are ready to get your fund and also
ready to make the payment.

Your Full Name:...............
Direct Phone:.....................
Country.................
Occupation:.....................
Gender:.........
Age:..............

Once again stop contacting those people, I will  advise you to contact
Barrister Scott Daniel so that he can help you to Deliver your fund instead of
dealing with those liars that will be turning you around asking for different
kind of money to complete your transaction.
Thank You and Be Blessed.
Mrs Susan Derrick.
108 Crockett  Court. Apt 303,
New Braunfels Texas, United States.







Sporocilo vsebuje poslovne informacije in lahko vsebuje tudi informacije zaupne narave, ki so namenjene samo naslovniku. Ce ste sporocilo prejeli pomotoma, zaradi napake v naslovu ali pri prenosu sporocila, prosimo, da nas o tem obvestite s povratno posto. Vsakrsno nepooblasceno kopiranje, razkrivanje informacij in sirjenje vsebine sporocila je izrecno prepovedano.





This transmission is intended only for use by the intended recipient(s). If you are not an intended recipient you should not read, disclose, copy, circulate or in any other way use the information contained in this transmission. The information contained in this transmission may be confidential and/or privileged. If you have received this transmission in error, please notify the sender immediately and delete this Transmission including any attachments.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

[crayq] 有卡債問題,個人信貸問題,歡迎諮詢!!amx12bkajoem1‏
From:  crayq@yahoogroups.com on behalf of jerryleroydarrell (jerryleroydarrell@yahoo.com.tw)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 17, 2010 2:16:07 PM 
To:  crayq@yahoogroups.com 


申 請 銀 行 貸 款 很 難 嗎 ?

額 度 如 何 貸 的 滿 意 ?

超 過 月 收 入 22 倍! 可 以 貸 款 嗎?

安 啦 ! 以 上 問 題 全 部 由 我 們 來 處 理!

個 人 信 貸 0% 起 最 高 200 萬

負 債 整 合 0% 利 率 起 , 最 長 180 期

企 業 貸 款 房 屋 貸 款 車 貸

通 通 免 費 線 上 評 估 , 滿 意 再 申 請

全 部 免 擔 保 品 免 保 人 免 事 前 收 費 啦!

保 證 決 不 亂 送 件 ! 浪 費 聯 徵 查 詢 紀 錄

保 證 過 件 否 則 免 費 

免 費 諮 詢 --> µL¼ذأD¤ه¥َ 


__._,_.___
Reply to sender | Reply to group | Reply via web post | Start a New Topic 
Messages in this topic (1) 
Recent Activity: New Members 11 
Visit Your Group 
MARKETPLACE
Stay on top of your group activity without leaving the page you're on - Get the Yahoo! Toolbar now.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Get great advice about dogs and cats. Visit the Dog & Cat Answers Center.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Get real-time World Cup coverage on the Yahoo! Toolbar. Download now to win a signed team jersey!

  Switch to: Text-Only, Daily Digest • Unsubscribe • Terms of Use.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dearest One.‏
From:  Ace John (ace.john01@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 17, 2010 9:44:32 AM 
To:  . (.) 

Dearest One. You will be surprise to receive this mail from a total stranger like me,Anyway, i got your contact through internet and decided to approach you for assistance permit me to inform you about this proposal I am daughter of late Diamond dealers John in Abidjan Cote D'Ivoire in west Africa he was also one of the paramount chiefs in my town before He was murdered in cold blood early last year alongside with my mother by the Rebels of R.U.F when they invaded the town. Our late father John died and left us and our mother Gloria and my younger brother Frank Christen my name is Ace John. I am 21 years old why my younger brother Frank is 18 years old.My late father John owns many companies before he died which he left for my mother Mr's Gloria John. Within a year of my fathers death, my Mother Mr's. Gloria John was killed by Rebels of R.U.F, after my mother was killed my fathers lawyer called I and my younger brother and hand over my late fathers documents to us. after my fathers lawyer have handed over the documents to me, my uncle started demanding for the documents of my late fathers wealth.I now called my fathers lawyer, he came and told my uncle that my father made a will that all his properties belongs to his children. After my fathers lawyer have made that statement my uncle started fighting against us to an extend he went and arranged for hired killers to kill I and myyounger brother. The first time they came to our home when I wasn't around, my younger brother Frank was shot and two of our security men was killed also before the police men came, they had escaped, that made us to park out of the compound we thought it will be over that way but it continue happening, that makes us to stop going to school and we moved out from our country to Burkina Faso. Because we are afraid let something not happen to us in school premises, That is the reason why we contacted you as an honest person so that you can help us in transferring my late fathers money into your bank account. The said fund is $20.5 Million Dollars been deposited into one of the banks in Burkina Faso west Africa. I will offer 20% of the total amount to you for your help in transferring of this fund successfully to your account, and after transferring the money we can come over to your country and continue our education i will give you more details if you wish to assist us.Please reply to this email: ace.john@laposte.netThanksAce John.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE DESK OF MRS. ALEXANDRA GARCIA‏
From:  FROM THE DESK OF MRS (info.aatmweb@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 17, 2010 9 :23: 47 AM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF MRS. ALEXANDRA GARCIADIRECTOR,FOREIGN OPERATIONS DEPARTMENT,FSL BANK INTERNATIONALJohn Smith Drive,Cowley, Oxford. OX4 2JYUNITED KINGDOMAttn: Beneficiary,We hereby officially notify you about the present arrangement to pay youyour over due contract/inheritance funds which you could not complete theprocess of the released of your transfer pin code through the DigitalizedPayment System. We have decided to pay your funds without any requested feebut through (ATM Master Express Credit Card) This arrangement wasinitiated/constituted by the World Bank and Paris Club, due to fraudulentactivities going on within the African Region.The World Bank and Paris Club introduced this payment arrangement as toenable our contractors/inheritance beneficiary to receive their fundswithout any interference. the ATM Master Express Credit Card was contractedand powered by GOLD CARD WORLD WIDE.Reconfirm the following information to us for security reasons: 1)YOUR FULL NAMES2)YOUR MAILING ADDRESS.3)YOUR DIRECT TELEPHONE NUMBER4)YOUR PROFESSION Upon the receipt of this information we are going to credit your fundsinto the Master Express Credit Card and send a scanned copy of the card toyou before we will proceed to despatch the card directly to your nominatedmailing addresss.So you absolutely have nothing to worry about as all weneed is your prompt response and co-operation.Contact the ATM CARD departmentMrs. Sherri Ann RaymondEmail to contact : sherri.annraymond@gmail.comTEL:+447031889627

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Business Suggestion‏
From:  Bank of China (tanja.puhek@vip.hr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 17, 2010 9:05:55 AM 
To:   

I have a business suggestion for you. I am Mr. Chen Guan, Foreign Operations Manager of the Bank of China (Hong kong).I have a Business for you worth (US$17,300,000.00) Contact ( chenguan777@w.cn

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Beneficiary‏
From:  FUND FINAL PAYMENT BOARD (s.merkling@ibmc-cnrs.unistra.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 16, 2010 7 :22: 45 PM 
To:  @mailhost.u-strasbg.fr 

 Dear Beneficiary, I have a very important information to pass to you. I wrote toknow if this is your valid email. Please, let me know if this emailis valid . FUND FINAL PAYMENT BOARD/PAYMENT SETTLEMENT VALUE AMOUNT: $850,000.00USD: We Apologize for the delay of your payment and all the Inconveniences andhiccups that we might have caused you. However, we were having some minorproblem with our payment systems, which is Inexplicable, and have held usstranded and Indolent, not having the Prerequisite todevote our 100% endowment in accrediting foreign payments.We apologized once again, for the delay. From the Record of outstandingDebts due for payment to you for { AWARD LOTTERY FUND CLAIMS/ ANDINHERITANCE CLAIM} Email :: ebtstlementboard101@osoud.org Mrs.Rosemary Russell.VICE PRESIDENTFUND FINAL PAYMENT BOARD

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

[crayq] 準備現金要趁早!!p61up13y2kq830‏
From:  crayq@yahoogroups.com on behalf of jerryleroydarrell (jerryleroydarrell@yahoo.com.tw)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 17, 2010 2:12:24 PM 
To:  crayq@yahoogroups.com 


別家貸不過~找我們準沒錯!

讓我們幫您突破月收入22倍的魔咒

用超低利甚至0利率幫您找配合的銀行承辦

讓多筆負債整合成一筆,繳款方便,快速降息

不論條件如何,免保人,免擔保品

沒有辦不下來的貸款~除非您找了不會辦的人!

安全保密~絕不事先收費~保證過件~否則免費!

免費線上諮詢----->

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ALL I NEED IS YOUR TRUST‏
From:  SGT. Mark Hoopes (rrrrr@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 17, 2010 8:00:49 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend,  Permit me to inform you of my desire of going into business relationship with you; I know you would be surprised to read from someone relatively unknown to you before now. My name is Sgt Mark Hoopes, a master Sgt. of The U.S.ARMY, deployed to Iraq in the beginning of the war in 2003.  I contacted you to assist me to receive and invest on my behalf the sum of US$10,200,000.00 (Ten Million, Two Hundred Thousand United States Dollars Only) which I got from Crude Oil deal here in Iraq, the funds is in a safe consignment currently deposited with a Red Cross Agent.  All I require from you is your honesty and maximum co-operation which this transaction deserves considering what happened to my friend last year 2009 he lost US$23Million to an Italian business man. Therefore, on receipt of your positive response I can assure you that this transaction will take only five (5) days to be completed once I receive your positive response.  I guarantee that this will be executed under 100% legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law. Though I would like to hold back certain information for security reasons for now until you have found time to visit the BBC website stated below and see the opportunity that came across some of us in the course of our duty in Iraq.   BBC NEWS | Middle East | Stash of money found in Baghdad  Please do get back to me urgently with your decision to enable me make an alternative arrangement if the need should arise, however, i am offering you 30% of the fund while you keep 70% for me for viable investment.  PLEASE, THIS TRANSACTION REQUIRES TOP CONFIDENTIALITY.  Regards, Sgt, Mark HoopesContact me through my private email address below.Email: sgt.markhoopes@hotmail.com

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  francisco lopez pedregosa (pacordoba87@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 1:37:26 PM 
To:  lbarfuss@msn.com 

You can work from home



72464875
nnwkpu

Remove 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hotmail: Powerful Free email with security by Microsoft. Get it now.

----------


## om faisal

Hello‏
From:  faye wetherall (fayewetherall@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 12:57:20 PM 
To:  skalber@msn.com 

Hello,
You recently contacted us requesting more information about how to make an income from home.

Here it is

Denise Goldsmith
HBB Interactive Inc., 625 2nd Street San Francisco, CA 94107, U.S.A
You can modify/update your subscription here 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Get a new e-mail account with Hotmail - Free. Sign-up now.

----------


## om faisal

Beneficial Business Proposal Contact Email=(johngalvan@hotmail.com.hk)‏
From:  Kim Farah (FarahKE@ldschurch.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 19, 2010 2 :59: 36 PM 
To:   

 Good Day, I am Kim Farah secretary to Mr. John Galvan a staff of a private offshore bank (AIG Private Bank) United Kingdom office. I am pleased to get across to you for a very urgent and profitable business proposal of (£15,500,000.00 Pounds Sterlings) which I believe will profit the both of us after completion. Get back to me via my private email if you are interested.Contact me Via (johngalvan@hotmail.com.hk)I will send to you the full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will receive 40% of the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business. Best Regards,Mr. John Galvan  NOTICE: This email message is for the sole use of the intended recipient(s) and may contain confidential and privileged information. Any unauthorized review, use, disclosure or distribution is prohibited. If you are not the intended recipient, please contact the sender by reply email and destroy all copies of the original message.

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)
From:  dlbird6808@sbcglobal.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 19, 2010 5 :32: 41 AM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  



Your Email Id has won 1,000,000.00. in the BT Promo Send Your 

Names...
Country...
Occupation...
tel.....

----------


## om faisal

Hello
From:  Hakim (info@post.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 18, 2010 9:58:42 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

Your render assistance on transfer of an unclaimed funds worth 72.05m deposit in our bank.You keep 45% for assistance.Reply to (joe_hakim1@msn.com) Mr. Joseph Hakim

----------


## om faisal

Need Loan?Contact Mr. Alan alanbarley@live.com
From:  nicalex50@comcast.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 18, 2010 11 :52: 48 AM 
To:   

Need Loan?Contact Mr. Alan alanbarley@live.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

[crayq] 0%利率/最高額度200萬/3小時為您檢視申貸內容快速過關!!b35mm6s728n04
From:  crayq@yahoogroups.com on behalf of jerryleroydarrell (jerryleroydarrell@yahoo.com.tw)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 20, 2010 6:54:23 AM 
To:  crayq@yahoogroups.com 


申 請 銀 行 貸 款 很 難 嗎 ?

額 度 如 何 貸 的 滿 意 ?

超 過 月 收 入 22 倍! 可 以 貸 款 嗎?

安 啦 ! 以 上 問 題 全 部 由 我 們 來 處 理!

個 人 信 貸 0% 起 最 高 200 萬

負 債 整 合 0% 利 率 起 , 最 長 180 期

企 業 貸 款 房 屋 貸 款 車 貸

通 通 免 費 線 上 評 估 , 滿 意 再 申 請

全 部 免 擔 保 品 免 保 人 免 事 前 收 費 啦!

保 證 決 不 亂 送 件 ! 浪 費 聯 徵 查 詢 紀 錄

保 證 過 件 否 則 免 費 

免 費 諮 詢

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

IMPORTANT MESSAGE TO ALL ITHMAAR BANK CUSTOMERS !
From:  Ithmaar Bank Online (security.alert@ibank.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 20, 2010 3:41:32 AM 
To:   






IMPORTANT NOTICE



ALWAYS type ⌠www.ithmaarbank.com■ to access your online banking account 
NEVER follow any link to the Ithmaar Bank online banking site 
NEVER share your personal details by SMS, on the phone or by email 
CHANGE your online banking password (PIN) regularly 
ALWAYS report any suspicious email SMS or telephone requests to the Ithmaar Bank Call Centre immediately on +973 13 303030 
For your own security, please upgrade your internet login details to the latest released version. 


CONTINUE WITH ONLINE BANKING

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

**Attention: Contact Barrister Rafiqul Hamilton For Claims**
From:  rafiq@duet.ac.bd 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 20, 2010 2 :35: 50 AM 
To:   

MICROSOFT HOUSE PRESCOT, LONDON E1 8RPUNITED KINGDOM.ELECTRONIC MAIL AWARD PROMOTION. The Microsoft Mega Jackpot Lottery, United Kingdom wishes to inform youthat the results of the E-mail address ballot lottery internationalprogram by Great Britain held on the 8th June of, 2010 is out. Your emailaccount have been picked as a winner of a lump sum pay out of1,000,000.00.(One Million Pounds Sterling) credited to MICRO (LOTTERY)CHIP NO:6445206. This is from total prize money of 6,612,170 GBP sharedamong the (5) international winners in this category.You are to contactour claims agent for validation: THE BENEFICIARY/OWNER OF THE WINNING EMAIL OF THE FUNDS SHOULD COMPLETETHIS CLAIMS FORM.1. FULL NAMES OF BENEFICIARY:2. RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS:3. DATE AND PLACE OF BIRTH:4. PHONE/FAX NUMBERS:5. NAME AND ADDRESS OF NEXT OF KIN:6. MICRO (LOTTERY) CHIP NUMBER:7. OCCUPATION:8. MARITAL STATUS:9. SEX:10. NATIONALITY:11. AMOUNT WON: Barrister Rafiqul Hamilton.Email : microsoftaward_onlinepromotion@insing.comFor More Information Tel: +44 702 407 1393 Yours Sincerely,Dr (Mrs) Christine WalterOn-Line Coordinator, Microsoft Mega Jackpot Lottery.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Orange service - Veuillez activez votre carte credit !
From:  Orange Service (support@notifications.fr)  
 This message may be a phishing scam. Learn more 
Sent: Sunday, June 20, 2010 2:04:04 AM 
To:   








Chr client Orange,


Attention ! Tentative d'intrusion dans votre compte Orange! Quelqu'un avec le IP address 149.225.126.87 a essay d'accder  votre compte personnel! Nous vous prions de bien vouloir vous connecter  votre compte Orange Et mettre a jour vos informations confidentielles ! Vous avez un dlai de 24h pour rtablir l'accs  votre compte sans ceux Ce dernier sera dfinitivement supprim.

Vous pouvez galement confirmer votre adresse email en vous connectant  votre compte Orange .

http://webmail15.orange.fr/scurit/...ox.html?PAGE=1

*Important*
Nous avons demand quelques renseignements complmentaires, ce qui va tre le cadre de processus d'ouverture de session scuris. Ces informations complmentaires seront poses lors de votre connexion avenir pour la scurit, s'il vous plat fournir toutes les informations sur ces compltement et correctement autrement pour des raisons de scurit ,nous devons fermer votre compte temporairement.

Nous vous remercions de votre prompte attention  cette question. S'il vous plat comprendre que cela est une mesure de scurit destine  vous aider et de protger votre compte. Nous nous excusons pour tout inconvnient.



Raphael FAURE
Service Orange Internet
Orange.fr

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

2010 HONDA SPLASH PROMO (((Congratulations!!! ))) You Have won the sum of 400, 000.00 pound
From:  2010 Honda Splash Promo (test@sedin.com.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 19, 2010 6:17:23 PM 
To:   

HONDA LOTTERY PROMOTIONWelcome to the official site of the Honda Seasons Promotions. The OnlineConsumer Promotions 2010 European Region Office:10B Canada Square,London HP1 8HFD,England. Ref: 475061725Batch: 7056490902/188CONGRATULATIONS!  AWARD NOTIFICATIONWe happily announce to you the draw of the Honda Lottery Promotions forthe year 2010 at our Lotto Draw Headquarters London, United Kingdomorganized by Honda. This is to inform you that you have won a prize moneyof GBP 400,000.00 (Four hundred thousand British Pounds Sterling). Honda Promo Inc. arranged and gathered some of all the e-mail addresses ofthe people that are active online, among the millions that subscribed toall Email Providers most especially Yahoo and Hotmail, we only selectedTwenty (20) candidates per annually as our winners through ElectronicBalloting System (EBS) without the candidate applying, we congratulate youfor being one of our lucky winners. PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIMWe are sorry that your Payment Approval File was sent to London due to wehave 3 lucky winners in United Kingdom so that you can be cleared and paidsimultaneously there. You are to contact our UK Location Claim Office onor before your date of Claim.Honda Lottery Prize must be claimed not later than 14 days from date ofDraw Notification after the Draw date in which Prize has won.Note: Any prize not claimed within this period (14 days) will be forfeited. These are your identification numbers:Ticket number: 00545 188 564756,Prize # 77801209/UK,Winning Number:4634553/N,Serial number 5368/02Lucky numbers: 17 98 09 67 46 HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE:Simply contact our Customer Service Information Headquarters (CSIHDepartment), Rev. Micheal LewisE-mail: (revmichealr@aol.com) IMPORTANT NOTICESend these following information's to the CSIH Department immediately forfurther procession.1 Full Name: ..................................................  ......2 Cell phone:............................................  .............or Telephone:........................................  ................3 Contact Address ................................................4 Date of birth ..................................................  ....5 Age ..................................................  ................6 Occupation........................................  ................7 Sex...............................................  .....................8 Marital Status............................................  .......9 Country of Origin............................................  .......10 What is your comment for Honda???????..11 What is your advice for Honda ???????..12 How do you feel as a lucky winner for the Honda Promo?????.KEEP THIS PRIVATE AND CONFIDENTIAL UNTIL YOU RECEIVE YOUR PRIZE MONEY. NOTE THAT NOBODY OR EVEN THE APPOINTED BANK HAS THE RIGHT TO TOUCH, DEDUCTOR GET ACCESS TO YOUR PRIZE MONEY FOR ANY REASON THEY HAVE BEEN WARNEDSTRICTLY! For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep this informationconfidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prizereleased to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid doubleclaiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this program bynon-participant or unofficial personnel. Congratulations once again on your winnings!!!  Yours in service,Prof. Wilcox Bruce   HONDA NOTIFICATION OFFICE Copyright (c)2010 Honda Promotions.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hi
From:  harriet2love@gmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 19, 2010 4:03:14 PM 
To:  harriet2love@gmail.com 
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Unicode (UTF-8)Western European (Windows)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

 Hi I am very sorry to send you this message which you might not expect from me today. I contacted you because I have already passed through many sufferings over here in my country after the sudden death of my parents and I contacted you for a better solution and advice from you. My name is Harriet Bartholomew. I am 19 years old girl and the only daughter of my late parents Mr. and Mrs. Hulbert Bartholomew.  Few years back, my late father was a cocoa merchant here in Abidjan the economic capital of Ivory Coast here in West Africa before he was poisoned to death in December 2007 by my evil uncle (Mr. Athanase Bartholomew).  But before my father died in a private hospital here in Abidjan, he secretly called me by his sick bed and told me that he deposited the sum of one million, five hundreds thousands Euros (1.500, 000.00 Euros) in a central bank here in Abidjan.  My father told me that he used my name (Harriet Bartholomew) as the next of kin to deposit the money in the bank before he died and I have automatically becomes the legal owner of the money in the bank now.  After the death of my father, my evil uncle who planned my fathers death started pursuing me so that he will kill me and take over my inherited money because I am a little girl and do not have any other relation who will protect me here in Africa.  I have also been to the police of my country to make an entry regarding my evil uncle, but the police keep on delaying the matter because not body is standing beside me. Note: I am writing you this message from a local hotel guesthouse where I am presently hiding for my safety because of my wicked uncle who wants to kill me. Please I need your urgent assistance in these ways:  (1) I want you to help me transfer my inherited money into your bank account for investment in your country and after the transfer you will help me apply for a residence permit to enable me come over to your country to continue my schooling. (2) I am willing to offer you 25% (375,000.00 Euro) of the total money after you help me transfer it into your bank account.  (3) Can I completely trust you? I need your assurance.Finally, I want you to reply me immediately you read my mail today so that I will send you more information's to enable us proceed further with the money transfer to your bank account. Please I beg you to try your possible best and keep everything about me top secrete and confidential to your self, do not tell any other person about me until I come over to your country after the successful transfer of my inherited money to your bank account, this is because of my safety! With all my love and respect for you, Harriet Bartholomew

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Contact your Agent: Mohd Abdullah
From:  Shell International Awards (alh.mohd1009@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 19, 2010 3:57:48 PM 
To:  awards@shell.co.uk 

Shell Petroleum Plc
England Office: St James Court, Great Park Road,
Almonds bury park, Bradley Stoke,
Bristol BS32 4QJ,England
----------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------

Dear Shell Award Winner,

Following the results of our annual Award/Grant draws concluded this
month, we are pleased to inform you, that your e-mail address emerged
as a lucky winner in the 2010 Shell Award and you have been approved of
a lump sum of  500,000.00 (Five hundred thousand pounds) attached to Pin SPDC-62 which should be paid to you in full.

You have been assigned to a claims agent and hereby advised to contact
him for immediate acquaintance with guidelines for the claim and
subsequent payment of your prize award..

Kindly find his contact details below.

Name of Agent: Mohd Abdullah
E-mail: alh.mohd1009@yahoo.com
Phone: +447780177474

Keep your winning information confidential to avoid double claim.

Regards,
Mrs. Helen Parker
(Prize Administrator) 



WEB.DE DSL ab 19,99 Euro/Monat. Bis zu 150,- Euro Startguthaben und    
50,- Euro Geldpr&auml;mie inklusive! https://freundschaftswerbung.web.de

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOUR REPLY IS NEEDED
From:  Mohammed Ali (mohammedali@yahoo.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 19, 2010 2:46:27 PM 
To:   

Dear friend, As you read this, I do not want you to feel sorryfor me, because I believe everyone will die someday.Mr. Mohammed Ali, a merchant in London, United Kingdom. Ihave been diagnosed with esophageal cancer and havebeen in the hospital for a very long time. Ithas defied all forms of medical treatment, and rightnow I have about few months to live, according tothe medical experts. I have not particularly lived my life so well, as Inever really cared for anyone (not even myself) butmy business and wealth. Though I am very rich, I wasnever generous, I was always hostile to people andonly focused on my business as that was the onlything I cared for. But now I regret all this as Inow know that there is more to life than just wantingto have or make all the money in the world. I believe when God gives me a second chance to cometo this world I would live my life a different wayfrom how I have lived it till date. Now that God iscalling me, I have willed and shared most of myproperties and assets to my immediate and extendedfamily members,including few close friends. I want God to be merciful to me and accept my soul,so I have decided to give alms to charityorganizations, as I want this to be one of the lastgood deeds I do on earth before Gods call. So far, Ihave distributed money to some charity organizationsin the Pakistan, Algeria and Malaysia. Now that my healthhas been deteriorated so badly, I cannot do this myselfanymore. I once asked members of my family to close one of myaccounts and distribute the money which I have thereto charity organization in Bahrain or any other Arab country,they refused and kept the money to themselves.Hence,I do not trust them anymore,as they seem not to becontended with what I have left for them. The last of my money which no one knows of is thehuge cash deposit of Ten Million dollars unitedstates dollars ($10,000.000) that I have with afinance and trust Company in Egypt. I would wantyou to help me to collect this deposit on my behalfand distribute it to charity organizations in yourcountry. I would want you to keep 30% of the funds toyourself and share the rest to charity organizationsin your country. Reply this email as soon aspossible with your Full name,id/passport of you,occupation,phone number,address. even if you are not capable to handle thistransaction on my behalf. My regards and Love to youand your family members. God be with you,Mohammed Ali

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)
From:  Mercedes Benz Promo (vaughn-c@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 19, 2010 2:08:45 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  



Your Mail-ID has been given 950,000,00 GBP in our Mercedes Benz promo.send your

1.Name.............
2.Address.........
3.Phone/No.........
4.Country..........

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

My Dear good Friend
From:  Younes Ahmed (mr_younes00@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 19, 2010 8:24:17 PM 
To:   

My Dear good Friend

I am mr. younes ahmed,Staff of a Bank of africa in Burkina faso. I would like you to indicate your interest to receive the transfer of US$7.5 Million. I will like you to stand as the next of kin to my late client whose account is presently dormant, for claims, You should contact me on my private email ::(: mr_younes01@sify.com)
)please you can call me(00226 78 35 92 42)

FOR MORE INFORMATION VISIT THIS SITE BELLOW BBC NEWS | News Front Page world/europe/859479.stm

 as soon as you receive this letter. Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Thanks Mr. Younes Ahmed.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

My Dear good Friend
From:  Younes Ahmed (mr_younes00@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 19, 2010 8:24:17 PM 
To:   

My Dear good Friend

I am mr. younes ahmed,Staff of a Bank of africa in Burkina faso. I would like you to indicate your interest to receive the transfer of US$7.5 Million. I will like you to stand as the next of kin to my late client whose account is presently dormant, for claims, You should contact me on my private email ::(: mr_younes01@sify.com)
)please you can call me(00226 78 35 92 42)

FOR MORE INFORMATION VISIT THIS SITE BELLOW BBC NEWS | News Front Page world/europe/859479.stm

 as soon as you receive this letter. Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Thanks Mr. Younes Ahmed.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Reply This Email ::(:  mr.liu.yan@hotmail.com)
From:  dklevering@hetnet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 19, 2010 9:40:43 AM 
To:   

I have a project I want you to run with us.exportation of 35,000 barrels of oil daily from Kirkuk, Iraq.
Email ::(: mr.liu.yan@hotmail.com)
Mr Yan.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

As-Salaam Alaikum
From:  Ali Mohammed Usman (aliusman1251@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 18, 2010 11:43:48 PM 
To:  aliusman1251@sify.com 

Dear Friend,

As-Salaam Alaikum

I'm Ali Mohammed Usman from Bank of Africa . Firstly, accept my apologies, am the personal accountant to Dr. Ravindra F. Shah who died with his wife Mrs. Manjula Parikh-Shah in a plane crash on 1st Oct. 2003 on their way to Boston . i came across ($17.000,000USD) in his balance with our Bank (BOA) I want to first transfer $7,000.000( Seven million USD) from this money into a safe account abroad, after which we will transfer the remaining (10M) but I don't know any foreigner.

However I am only contacting you as a foreigner because this money can not be approved to a local person here, without valid international foreign passport, but can only be approved to any foreigner with valid international passport or drivers license and foreign a/c because the money is in US Dollars and the former owner of the a/c Mr.Ravindra F. Shah is a foreigner too, now i want you to provide an account where this money will be transfer into for both of us, please kindly contact me immediately then I can clarify you more in details of this transaction. I look forward to your earliest reply .Allah bless you.

With best regards.

Ali Mohammed Usman

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE DESK OF MR.JOHN CLETUS.
From:  john cletus (john777777cletus@y7mail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 18, 2010 10 :32: 28 PM 
To:   

DEAR,
I AM JOHN CLETUS, I WORK IN THE FOREIGN REMITTANCE DEPARTMENT, BANK OF AFRICA (BOA) OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO.I HAVE A BUSINESS WHICH WILL BE BENEFICIAL TO BOTH OF US.


 THE AMOUNT OF MONEY INVOLVED IS ($14 MILLION US DOLLARS) WHICH I WANT TO TRANSFER FROM AN ABANDONED ACCOUNT TO YOUR BANK ACCOUNT,IT IS 100% RISK FREE .
FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT ME ON EMAIL:
BEST REGARDS,
JOHN CLETUS.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Winner (Reply To ryanbondclaims111@w.cn)
From:  Rivet, Laurie (RivetL@Trocaire.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 18, 2010 9:50:44 PM 
To:   

  Winner (Reply To ryanbondclaims111@w.cn) Your email was selected as winner of 650.000 Pounds(GBP) in cash Credited to BATCH No: 573881545-NL/2009 for claims contact(Dr.Rivet,Laurie).Online Co-ordinator email: ryanbondclaims111@w.cn The information contained in this email is intended only for the personal and confidential use of the designated recipients named above. This message may be privileged, confidential and exempt from disclosure under applicable law. If the reader and/or actual recipient of this message is not the intended recipient or an employee or agent responsible for delivering it to the intended recipient, you are hereby notified that you received this document in error, and that any review dissemination, distribution or copying of this message is strictly prohibited. If you have received this communication in error, please notify us immediately by email and destroy all copies of the original message. Thank You.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

All Explanations Is In Detail.
From:  kou wende (kouwende@wende.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 18, 2010 9 :22: 59 PM 
To:  . (.) 

This message might meet you in utmost surprise; however, it's just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I am The Director in charge of File Department section in the Bank here in Burkina Faso; I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($7.2 MILLION Dollars immediately into your account. 

I will send you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will receive 40% of the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business reply me back for more clarification. 

Best Regard

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Masonry Grant
From:  Freemason Charity (mikenora@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 18, 2010 4:47:34 PM 
To:  . 

Dear Beneficiary, The Freemason society under the jurisdiction of the all Seeing Eye, Master Nicholas Brenner has selected you to be a beneficiary of our 2010 foundation laying grants and also an optional opening at the round table of the Freemason society after series of secret deliberations. These grants are issued every year around the world in accordance with the objective of the Freemasons as stated by Thomas Paine in 1808 which is to ensure the continuous freedom of man and to enhance mans living conditions. We will also advice that these funds which amount to USD1.1million be used to better the lot of man through your own initiative and also we will go further to inform that the open slot to become a Freemason is optional, you can decline the offer.  FILL THE INFORMATION BELOWName:Age:Sex:Marita status:Tel:Address:Occupation: Send your details to Mr. Macolm SpearsEmail: macolmspears@aol.comPhone: +60146264807 Mrs. Jennifer AndersonGrand Lodge Office Co-Secretary's.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

RESPOND FOR YOUR AWARD
From:  PAYING OFFICE (p_office@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 18, 2010 3:26:37 PM 
To:   




THIS IS TO INFORM YOU THAT YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS IS AMONG THOSE THAT WON IN THIS YEAR INTERNET MILLONNAIRE PROMOTION.

FOR FUTHER INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR PAYMENT, PLEASE CONTACT THE PAYING OFFICE. YOU ARE TO RECEIVE THE SUM OF ( 1.6 ONE MILLION SIX HUNDRED THOUSAND EURO) AS YOUR WINING PRICE.

BEST REGARDS.
THE MANAGEMENT.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Fwd: display from fcdp.org
From:  mustafa (mustaf01785@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 18, 2010 3:19:08 PM 
To:  dm 

Assalm-o-AlaikumMay the almighty Allah be with you as you are reading this message my greetings to you, I know you might be surprised to receive this message being that we have not met for the first time. Please accept my apology if you find this mail offensive. I am Mustafa Ali the only son of Mr Ahmed Ali from Cote d'Ivoire also called Ivory Coast in west Africa.My late father was born and brought up in a Christian, but turned to Muslim after discovered the truth of Islamic religion. He married my mother because my mother came from a good Muslim family. Ever since my father turned to Muslim and married a Muslim woman his family disowned him because he turned to Muslim and married a Muslim woman. Here in my country, my father was a successful business man. My late mother diedafter a brief illness which we suspected to be poison from the family of my father. In the year 2006, my father was poisoned to death by his brother over their land dispute living only me behind in sorro w .After the death of my father my uncle collected all my father's properties andtook charge of my father's investments. The most painful part of it is that he stopped me from going to school just because I refused to turn to Christian. One day when I was praying my uncle came and ceased my Koran and burn all my cloths and gave me a very big injury because he has warned me not to pray in his house again. Since that day, I ran away from his house and ran to a another state because he want to force me to turn to Christian and enter bible school. My dear good brothers and sisters in Islam I am seriously in need of your help because my wicked uncle is still tracing me just because he want me join Christian and I refused that is the reason he is after my life to kill me to claim the money that my late father deposited for my future for his family. That is the reason I need your urgent help to save my life.Please I want you to help me retrieve the money that my late father deposi tedin bank the sum (10,500.000US) Ten million five hundred thousand Us Dollar herein Cote d'Ivoire my country for my up-keep. And also for you to help me moveover to your country because my life is in danger my wicked uncle is after mylife to collect this money from me. With your help I can complete my educationbecause I am still a small boy. Over there in your country you will be myguardian and also help me invest the money in your country. i have decided in my life to die than to join Christian religion.For your effort and love for me I am willing to give you 10% of the moneyafter successful transfer of the money into your account or you can suggest anypercentage you will take for you to help me out with all your heart.May the Almighty Allah bless you as you are willing to help your fellow Muslim brother in sorrow.My greatest worry now is how to move out of this country because my uncle is threatening to kill me as he killed my parents. Please Dear I beg you to do somethin g very fast to save my life. I am waiting for your urgent response because my wicked uncle is after my life and after the money which is my only hope in this life.Your brother in Islam,Mustafa Ali.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi, I thought you might enjoy this page from the FCDP.....
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Go to website

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

COMPLY IF YOU ARE INTERESTED FROM MR.SADIQ MUSA
From:  Mr.Sadiq Musa (sadiqmusa@mail.ru)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 17, 2010 7 :51: 05 PM 
To:  . 

I know that this letter may come to you as a surprise but i had to contact you due to the urgency of this transaction. First I must solicit your confidence in this transaction, this is by virtue of it's nature as being utterly confidential and top secret. Though I know that a transaction of this magnitude will make any one apprehensive and worried, but I am assuring you that all will be well at the end of the day. 
There is no doubt that trust conceptually is a conundrum which leads itself to deferring interpretation, we have decided to contact you due to the urgency of this transaction.I am the manager of Audit and Accounting department of bank of Africa BOA .Burkina Faso. I came to know you in my private search for a reliable and reputable person to handle this Confidential Transaction, which involves the transfer of a huge sum of money to a foreign account requiring maximum confidence. 

I am writing to you, following the impressive information received about you from the chambers of commerce. I believed that you are capable and reliable to champion this business opportunity.In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of $30.5m US dollars (Thirty million, Five Hundred Thousand US dollars) In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died along with his entire family On 16 Feb.1998 in his country Tiawan on a car accident, though the car crashed when the entire family are on their way to picnic.The deceased customer name is Sheu Yuan-dong, while still serving as the governor of Taiwan 's Central Bank, he Owned Dong construction company here in Burkina Faso, the fund originated from the contract supply of terram product for the construction of Padua irrigation and road. 

Based on my personal banking experience, it had happened in the pass, when a customer died and after 12 to 13 years the fund automatically transferred to the bank treasury as unclaimed fund, that experience ignited my thought to this venture.Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the crashed leaving nobody behind for the claim. 
It is therefore upon this discovery that I and other officials in the bank now decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and we don't want this money to go into the Bank treasury as unclaimed Bill.The Banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after 12 to 13 years, the money will be transferred into the Bank treasury as unclaimed fund. 
I agree that 25% of this money will be for you as foreign Partner, in respect to the provision of a foreign account, while 5% will be set aside for expenses occurred during the business and 75 % would be for me and my colleagues. 
There after I will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentages indicated.Therefore to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you as arranged, you must apply first to the bank as relations or next of kin of the deceased indicating your bank name, your bank account number, your private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication and location where in the money will be remitted. 
Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application. I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the transfer.You should contact me immediately through this alternative email address(sadiqmusa@mail.ru) for more details.Trusting to hear from you immediately. 
Yours faithfully 
Mr.Sadiq Musa 
Audit and Accounting.
Bank Of Africa (Boa)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello and how is your day.
From:  Mr. John W. (kkkcool0101@hotmail.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Thursday, June 17, 2010 6 :27: 53 PM 
To:   

Reply me immediately,



For your kind attention

Could you please consider helping me to relocate this sum of Ten Million five hundred thousand dollars (us$10.5m) to your Country for establishing an industry in your country



This fund was deposited in our bank by Mr. Paul Louis Halley from France who died in a plane crash in 2003 TBM 700 aircraft on 6 December with his wife and the whole crew on board.



Without a (heir) hence the money is floating and if I do not remit this money out urgently it will be forfeited for nothing and the big guns at the herms of administration at the bank will share this fund amongst themselves as it has been done if no trace of heir to such fund is found.



We have tried to contact his family to come forward for claims but could not succeed.

Click here (BBC NEWS | UK | England | Oxfordshire | Mystery over tycoon's air death



I will give you all vital information concerning the France citizen and the $10.5m in our custody so that you will contact my bank for them to release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased person.



You will have to establish contact with the bank while i will guide you on the steps to follow till the transfer of this fund reaches to you and your account.



As one of the bank directors, I will play a role to make sure that the fund is released to you.



This is a legitimate transaction and you will be compensated with 40% for your assistance for presenting yourself as the next of kin and account to receive this fund in your country. If you are interested please write back for more clarifications.



I will know that actually you are ready to be my partner and then I will have to send to you a draft application form which you are to fill and apply for the release of the fund to your account in your desired country.



John M. Walters.

Private email: jwaltersbf@voila.fr

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good News
From:  CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA (ahmadmasduki@mohe.gov.my)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 17, 2010 2:58:41 PM 
To:   

CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIACORPORATE HEAD QUARTERSZARIA STREET, GARKI II, ABUJA.Contract #: MAV/NNPC/FGN/MIN/010Swift Code: BPH KPL PK. Our Ref: CBN/IRD/CBX/021/04Email: resolutionpanel@live.hkTEL: +234-8032213863 Attn: Honorable Contractor, This is Dr Sanusi Lamido the executive governor, Central Bank of Nigeria.On assumption ofoffice last year, I discovered that you are being owed the sum of USD$4.5 Million (FOURMILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATE DOLLARS), as unpaid contract/inheritance funds,loans agency and lottery beneficiaries that was originated from Africa ( NigerianGovernment) in Contractors Category [A] Record file. Based on the agreement meet with theBoth World Bank and the protest of the International Community, we have this day of 17thJune, 2010 received payment instructions from His Excellency, the President of the Federalrepublic of Nigeria to accredit your account with your full contract funds from theNigerian reserve account with our bank.  This is to notify you that your funds has been programmed for immediate release into yournominated account, but we can not transfer this funds directly into your nominated bankaccount, because we are having a little problem with the International Monetary Fund (IMF)so our method of payment is by Diplomatic Courier Service. Be inform that everyarrangement regarding to your cash payment through Diplomatic Courier Services has beenmade and your funds have been package like a consignment,So it will be delivered to youat your residence in your country alongside with the original copies of your contractualdocuments, Transfer Receipt & the Cash Claim Bond Certificate for your perusal and recordpurpose.  The approval of the said fund is under the central bank of Nigeria financial constitution,section 105, of the International contract and beneficial payment regulation; You are toupdate us with a copy of your international passport or ID card and the full detailsbelow, to enable us proceed with the delivery of your funds to your residential address inyour country. YOUR FULL NAMES: _______________________CONTACT ADDRESS:__________________________COUNTRY:________  __________________________AGE :_______________________________________COMPANY NAME:____________________________POSITION: ___________________________________MOBILE NUMBER:________________________________FAX NUMBER:____________________________________NEAREST INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT:___________________________ Note: You are advice to stop all further communication with Banks and all Ministries inand outside Nigeria concerning transfer of your funds; Ignore and disregard all telephonecalls, E-mail or fax messages from any individual, until you receive your funds at yourresidential address in your country, this is to avoid Impersonating of your funds. As soonas the Diplomat arrive to your Country they will give you a call immediately to enable youhelp them to get (Yellow Tag Paper), As the sole beneficiary, this information isimportant and the funds are approved by the Governor of Central Bank of Nigeria. Forward your details to: cbn@info.al You are required to call this Bank as soon as you receive this confidential letter. Best Regards, Dr. Sanusi LamidoExecutive Governor, Central Bank of Nigeria (CBN) Direct Tel : +234-8032213863

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)
From:  brown-angie@sbcglobal.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 20, 2010 8:16:45 AM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  



Your Mail-ID was Awarded 750,000 in the British Toyota Promo.send your

1.Name.............
2.Address..........

----------


## om faisal

Campagna newsletter
From:  Italy`s Best (postmaster@italysbest.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 18, 2010 10:24:05 PM 
To:  hytham62@hotmail.com 
  2 attachments | Download all attachments (0.4 KB)  
 1.png (0.1 KB), 2.gif (0.2 KB)  



Giugno 2010 - Cancellati dalla newsletter

Promuovi la tua azienda, il tuo sito, il tuo blog, il tuo business con la newsletter di Italy`s Best  

Se sei troppo impegnato, o non sai come fare, o semplicemente non disponi di indirizzi email, puoi delegare a noi il compito di allestire e inoltrare la tua campagna newsletter.

Mandaci il tuo testo in formato standard, noi allestiremo il tutto e invieremo i messaggi alla data che deciderai. 

Faremo in modo che la tua comunicazione ottenga i massimi risultati. I nostri esperti di marketing, di social networking e di online media lavoreranno per massimizzare le tue relazioni con i lettori. 

Generalmente inviamo 4 volte al mese la nostra newsletter, 
e viene spedita il Martedi e il Mercoledi in formato HTML (immagini incluse). Abbiamo constatato che questi giorni sono quelli in cui gli utenti maggiormente accettano di leggerla. 

Quali sono i costi per una campagna via newsletter ? 

Se sei interessato ad un invio personalizzato (invieremo solo il tuo testo) il costo  di 150 euro per invio ; se si acquistano 4 invii personalizzati il prezzo  di 400 euro 

Al contrario, il costo per l'invio del testo all'interno della nostra newsletter  di 80 euro.

Hai bisogno di conferme?

Sappiamo bene quanto sia difficile accettare un invio senza conoscere il numero e i destinatari del messaggio. 
L'unica certezza oggettiva che possiamo comunicare  la popolarit&aacute; di italysbest.it sul WEB. 

Per eventuali chiarimenti e precisazioni sul mailing contatta 

postmaster@italysbest.it

----------


## om faisal

!
From:  Government Lottery Office (kyrianado@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 18, 2010 11:42:00 AM 
To:   



                 16  2010.            $ 400000.00      .                             .     Gibson.via   (glo.infocenter@yahoo.com)  66870996825.

1.   :
2.  :
3.   :


             .


 Watikchi Sriom 
 (  ).
  (    ).

 . Swier    -   (  )  
Ratcha Anachak (   )   Chaison Chaisai
(   )    
()     ()     ().

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: From: Mrs.Elizabeth Cooper
From:  Mrs.Elizabeth Cooper and family  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, June 19, 2010 4 :25: 16 PM 
To:  com 

East Legon, Accra GhanaTelephone:+233 261 517 968Email: mrselizabethcooper@yahoo.co.ukDear Sir,I know you will be surprise to receive this mail from me as we do not know each other, nevertheless I am Mrs.Elizabeth Cooper from Monrovia Liberia presently residing in Accra Ghana.I would like to apply through this medium for your co-operation to secure an opportunity to invest and to go into joint business partnership with you.I have a substantial capital I honorably intend to invest jointly with you into a lucrative business venture based on your advise and directive. The essence of this mail is to open up communication with you to enable us know each other as regards to our plan to invest our money judiciously with you.Please feel free to email me or call me on +233 261 517 968 for further clarification on my intention to partner with you.God bless you as I will be looking forward to hear from you urgently.Mrs.Elizabeth Cooper & Daniel (son)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Fund Transfer Proposal,Can you be Trusted ?Get back to me(Confidential).
From:  Mr Robert Okutu (r_okutuk@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 19, 2010 1:44:43 PM 
To:   

  Dear Friend,  Greetings to you, I presumed that all is well with you and your family, I know that this message will come to you as a surprise, but I would like you to allow me to apply through this medium for your co-operation and to secure an opportunity to invest and do joint relationship and business with you in your country. My name is Mr. Robert Okutu; I am a high ranking officer of my Bank, Ghana . I got your information during my search through the Internet. I am 41 years of age and married with 3 lovely Kids. It may interest you to hear that I am a man of PEACE and don't want problem, I only hope we can Assist each other. If you don't want this business Offer proposal kindly forget it, as I will not contact you again. I have packaged for you, a financial transaction that will benefit both of us, as the regional manager of my Bank, it is my duty to send in a financial report to my head office in the capital City Accra Ghana at the end of each year. In the course of the year 2007 end of year report, I discovered that my branch in which I am a ranking officer made Nine Million Seven Hundred Thousand Dollar [$9,700,000.00] which my head office is not aware of and will never be aware of. I have since place this fund in what we Call SUSPENSE ACCOUNT without any beneficiary. As an officer of the bank I can not be directly connected to this money, so this informed my contacting you for us to Work so that you can assist receive this money into your bank account in your country for us to share. While you will have 40% of the total fund. Note there are no risk involved in this Business, it will be bank to Bank transfer as all the Legal documents will be present to the bank on behalf of you as the legal beneficiary; all I need from you is to stand and claim as the next of kin to the depositor of this fund who made the deposit with our branch so that my Head Office can order the transfer to your designated bank Account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it Very much. As soon as I receive your Response I will details you on how we can achieve it successfully.So please give it a benefit of doubt and with good faith and trust. Thank you for your time and I look forward to work with you. You can contact me back through my email address: Kindly respond to my email, Let me know if you can handle it. Best wishes and regards, Mr. Robert Okutu

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE DESK OF QUEEN ELIZABETH‏
From:  FROM THE DESK OF QUEEN ELIZABETH (info@live.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 19, 2010 7:39:26 AM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF QUEEN ELIZABETHFOUNDATION MANAGER,QUEEN ELIZABETH INTERNATIONAL POVERTYALLEVIATION GRANT DEPARTMENT UK.13A Uxbridge Road, Ealing,London W21 4BS. We are please to inform you of the announcement today of the QUEENELIZABETH International Poverty Alleviation Grant Scheme held on January2010. this Grant is given out to selected individuals around the world tohelp them actualise their dreams and also make the world a better placefor all. This Grant is made possible by Queen Elizabeth of England andalso the immense support of MR BILL GATES the CHAIRMAN and CEO OFMICROSOFT, USA. Your EMAIL ACCOUNT has been picked as a winner and there fore you havebeen approved FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND POUNDS (£500,000) This is from thetotal Grant Money of FOUR MILLION POUNDS (£4,000,000) shared among theEight (8) International Grant Winners in Phase Six. All participants wereselected through their country internet network. This Grant is part ofQueen Elizabeth Foundation.Your Grant Prize has been deposited in ouraffiliate Courier Companyescrow account here in UK, and insured with your Email address. To claimyour Grant you must first contact the claims department by Email forprocessing and remittance of your Grant to you. (CONTACT GRANT MANAGER)Name: Dr Gibson BensonE-mail :queenelizabeth.donation@live.comHe is to help you in claiming your Grant Money.Please you are adviced to complet the form and send it immediately to ourGrant managerthrough email for prompt collection of your Grant. FILL OUT THIS GRANT VERIFICATION FORM.Name in full:Address:Nationality:Present Country:City/State:Home Phone:Mobile Phone:Email Address:Sex:Age:Occupation:Position:Next of kin:Amount of Grant: Sincerely,Mrs. Suzanne Moore.Departmental CoordinatorQueen Elizabeth Foundation

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATTENTION PLEASE‏
From:  Lawrence Mariner (lawrence@xlmedialine.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 18, 2010 9 :10: 13 PM 
To:   

  FROM THE DESK OF ADEBOLA MICHEALTHE AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING SECTIONMANAGER IN ZENITH BANK PLC,NIGERIA.EMAIL: x3345hmic@gmail.com  Dear Friend, I know that this message will come to you as a surprise. I am the Auditing and Accounting section manager in Zenith Bank Plc, Nigeria. I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families.I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of US$16,000,000.00 (Sixteen million united states dollars), only to your account within 10 or 14 banking days. This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim. I want the bank to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer late: Mr Andrew Richard who died along with his supposed next of kin in an air crash since 31st October 1999.I don't want the money to go into government treasury as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why I am contacting you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer.  Please acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of our mutualbusiness endeavor by furnishing me with the following; 1. Full name.2. Contact address3. Mobile/Cell phone4) Fax numbers5) Brief information on your profile, All this information must be send to my private email address : x3345hmic@gmail.com  This should include your age andmarital status. These requirements will enable me submit your details withthe Bank as the rightful next of kin of this customer before we embark onthe acquisition of the necessary approvals in your favor for the immediaterelease of this fund into your account. Please I would like you to keep this proposal top secret as long as the transaction is going on, while you are not interested delete it in your mail box.Upon receipt of your reply, I will give you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 30% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to handle this business with me. I am expecting your urgent response as soon as possible.  Thanks. Mr. Adebola Micheal

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WITH LOVE AND TRUST‏
From:  Victoria Bahi (victoriabahi1@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 18, 2010 3 :34: 06 PM 
To:  haitham abdelsadk (hytham62@hotmail.com) 
  2 attachments | Download all attachments (312.3 KB)  
 vic.JPG (90.8 KB), alllove.JPG (221.5 KB)  



DEAREST HEART,
 I thank you very much for honoring my invitation,like i told you before age or distant can't deny any good love,i hope that this my mail find you in good health my darling,
my Name is  Miss Victoria Bahi from Liberia,i live my country because of the evil men that
killed my father when he was about to have a dinner with his colleagues in abroad and he travel with some of his friends to a conference meeting in united kingdom Belfast London;and they thought that the man will loose everything about his carear since that I'm the only daughter and also the only child in my family,my mum died in Spain when she was battling a sickness called heart failure in the year2005,while my late father died in 4th June 2006 he only gave my mother a year before he gave up the ghost,please let this my life history touch your heart,that was how i became an orphan in my life,i loose my parents and everything about my family is now a thing of the past,my late father was a good business man who has many investment in my country home Liberia,but I'm still a little girl who is about 23 years old now,the enemies that killed my father is after my life and i rum away from my country to a near by country here called Senegal where I'm now as a refuge,i need a gentle man who can be sincere to me who will love me and be truthful to me,that was the reason why i came acrose to your profile and i was very much move by what i found in your profile,and all my heart told me that you are a god fearing some one who can stand for the truth to show me a real love,darling i have a lot to tell you because what i found in you make me to be very much interested in you,i have all my father documents here with me,also his account in abroad,which is in Europe bank,i have all the documents that proof all this that I'm telling you now honey,

Please i have not told anyone except you and the Reverend about the existence of this and i will like you to please keep it secret to other people because since it is (MONEY) all eyes will be on it. Remember i trust you honey that is why i am giving you all this information!

My love is for you and you alone,i will like to hear your voice please,just call me with this number (00221-774209284 )It is our reverend pastor telephone,If you call,please ask of me,
I have informed the bank about my plans to claim this money and the only thing they told me is to look for a foreign partner who will stand on my behalf due to my refugee status and the laws of this country.You will have 20% of the total money for helping me and the remaining money will be managed by you in any business of your choice while i go back to my studies. In this regards i will like you to contact the bank immediately with
the information i will give to you soon after you get back to me ,tell them that you are my foreign partner and that you want to know the possibilities of assisting me transfer my 5.7 million dollars deposited by my late father which i am the next of kin to your account in your
country.Remember to give me a call through this number( 00221-774209284 )
Then all i need now is your full contact information,such as number,country of origin and also your bank information if there is any, i want you to Contact the bank in Europe ask them  to transfer the 5.7 million dollars deposited by my late  of which i am the next of kin.to your account, i have maped 20% for your assistance  My dear AM glad that God has brought you to see me out from this situation and i promise to be kind and will equally need you in every area of my life including investing this money since iam still too young to manage it.i am just 23yrs

As i told you before,this camp is just like a prison and my prayers is to move out from here as soon as possible.Please make sure that you will help  me  contact the bank so that after the transfer you can send some money from that money for me to prepare my traveling documents to meet with you in your country.I will send some more pictures latter when i know your mind about this.

Remember to give me a call through this number( 00221-774209284 )is our REVEREND number he will sent for me to answer your call,
I love you my darling,please be a gentle man and also a trust person that can show me real love,take good care of your self for me, i miss you
yours belove one,
miss Victoria

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FILE FOR CLAIMS‏
From:  EXXON MOBILE (INFO@YAHOO.COM)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 18, 2010 8:02:32 AM 
To:   

The EXXON MOBILE MALAYSIAŽ WINNING PROGRAMS held on April 17th, 2010, YourPersonal e-mail address was attached to Winning Number Ticketnumber:2-4-16-37-89-40-85 with Serial number 2268/02,Which consequentlyWon you $500,000.00 Dollars in the Second category, to claim your WinningPrize,you are to contact the claims department by email for Processing andremittance of your Prize money to you.Claims Requirements ::p: lease provide: Name; , Address; ,Sex;,Age;,Occupation; ,Marital Status;,Tel;.MR.Gum Ahmad.E-mail: exxon.claims1@hotmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

salam‏
From:  Aisyah Binti Musa (aishabintimusa@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 18, 2010 7:45:29 AM 
To: il.com 

My name is Mrs Aisyah binti musa from Malaysia, I have an Important discussion I will like to have with you. Its private and Urgent please kindly Contacts me on my email:aisabintimusa@gmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PAYMENT PROCESS APPROVED‏
From:  Richard Allen (rich.allen222@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 18, 2010 2 :51: 13 AM 
To:   

   Dear Sir/madam Attention: This to formally inform you that your winnings/payment sum has been approved.Please stop all communication with fraudsters to save yourself the stressof being duped.You are required to contact me immediately to enable meupdate you in details about the process of your payment. Your payment will be made from London, UK. Send the following: 1. Your Name in Full:2. Your Address:3. Your Occupation:4. Your Country:5. Your City6. Telephone number:7. Your Age:8. Your Gender: Yours Faithfully, Richard Allen

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Bank Of China (chen@bank.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 17, 2010 7:30:41 PM 
To:   

   Hello, Good day to you my friend and how is your family doing? I am Mr. Chen Guanfrom the Bank of China, andI have a sensitive and confidential brief transaction from Hong Kong. I amasking for your partnership in re-profilingfunds ($17.3 Million US Dollars) and will give the details if interested.Finally, note that this must be concluded withintwo weeks. Kindly write me back on email: mr-chenguan@hotmail.co.uk ifinterested, I look forward to hear from you. Regards,Mr.Chen Guan.Email: mr-chenguan@hotmail.co.uk

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good News‏
From:  CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA (ahmadmasduki@mohe.gov.my)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 17, 2010 6:07:51 PM 
To:   

CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIACORPORATE HEAD QUARTERSZARIA STREET, GARKI II, ABUJA.Contract #: MAV/NNPC/FGN/MIN/010Swift Code: BPH KPL PK. Our Ref: CBN/IRD/CBX/021/04Email: resolutionpanel@live.hkTEL: +234-8032213863 Attn: Honorable Contractor, This is Dr Sanusi Lamido the executive governor, Central Bank of Nigeria.On assumption ofoffice last year, I discovered that you are being owed the sum of USD$4.5 Million (FOURMILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATE DOLLARS), as unpaid contract/inheritance funds,loans agency and lottery beneficiaries that was originated from Africa ( NigerianGovernment) in Contractors Category [A] Record file. Based on the agreement meet with theBoth World Bank and the protest of the International Community, we have this day of 17thJune, 2010 received payment instructions from His Excellency, the President of the Federalrepublic of Nigeria to accredit your account with your full contract funds from theNigerian reserve account with our bank.  This is to notify you that your funds has been programmed for immediate release into yournominated account, but we can not transfer this funds directly into your nominated bankaccount, because we are having a little problem with the International Monetary Fund (IMF)so our method of payment is by Diplomatic Courier Service. Be inform that everyarrangement regarding to your cash payment through Diplomatic Courier Services has beenmade and your funds have been package like a consignment,So it will be delivered to youat your residence in your country alongside with the original copies of your contractualdocuments, Transfer Receipt & the Cash Claim Bond Certificate for your perusal and recordpurpose.  The approval of the said fund is under the central bank of Nigeria financial constitution,section 105, of the International contract and beneficial payment regulation; You are toupdate us with a copy of your international passport or ID card and the full detailsbelow, to enable us proceed with the delivery of your funds to your residential address inyour country. YOUR FULL NAMES: _______________________CONTACT ADDRESS:__________________________COUNTRY:________  __________________________AGE :_______________________________________COMPANY NAME:____________________________POSITION: ___________________________________MOBILE NUMBER:________________________________FAX NUMBER:____________________________________NEAREST INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT:___________________________ Note: You are advice to stop all further communication with Banks and all Ministries inand outside Nigeria concerning transfer of your funds; Ignore and disregard all telephonecalls, E-mail or fax messages from any individual, until you receive your funds at yourresidential address in your country, this is to avoid Impersonating of your funds. As soonas the Diplomat arrive to your Country they will give you a call immediately to enable youhelp them to get (Yellow Tag Paper), As the sole beneficiary, this information isimportant and the funds are approved by the Governor of Central Bank of Nigeria. Forward your details to: cbn@info.al You are required to call this Bank as soon as you receive this confidential letter. Best Regards, Dr. Sanusi LamidoExecutive Governor, Central Bank of Nigeria (CBN) Direct Tel : +234-8032213863

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I Need Your Business Corporation‏
From:  Mr. Albert Harry (abert@message-machine.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 17, 2010 2 :11: 07 AM 
To:   

   Dear Business Partner, It's my great pleasure to seek your help and genuine co-operation to ourmutual benefit and I believe that you will not betray me with the trustand confidence I'm about to bestow on you. First of all, let me introducemyself. My name is Mr. Albert harry, I'm working as a Purchasing managerwith SJCM Solid Minerals England (UK). I'm specifically into buying andsupplying of Borax Oil Lq chemical products in my company. I normallytravel to malaysia where I use to purchase this product and supply to mycompany back here in England. I have been mandated as the new Procurement manager of my company branch.Now my company GM want to appoint new staff to replace me as the newpurchasing Manager. he will be the one in charge of buying the product fromthe malaysia. My GM have asked me to give them the contacts details of thesupplier in malaysia, But i don't want to disclose the main supplier ofthis product, because i don't want my Company GM to find out the real costof the product Borax Oil Lq in Malaysia. I normally purchase the productfrom the Malaysian supplier at the cost rate of $2,000. USD per carton,While i supply to my company at the cost rate of $3,500 USD per carton.this is why i am contacting you. for you and me to work in one accord toachieve the profit together i.e. $1,500 USD per cartons. The product is called BORAX OIL LQ. This product is a chemical used forcleansing and purification of Gold, Diamond and other precious stones suchas, Citrine, Aqua marine, Tanzanite, Sapphire etc. There has been a highlevel of demand in our company for the product. The product is very cheapin malaysia compared to U.S and Europe, In U.S & Europe, per carton of theproduct cost $6,500 USD to $7,000 USD.While in Malaysia it only cost$2,000USD. per carton. I'm contacting you because I am looking for a dependable individual that ican trust, someone who will be willing and honest enough to carry out thistransaction with diligence to the best of his/her ability. Our companynormally place order from a minimum of 10 carton to a maximum of 100carton in every trip. and it's every one or two months supply depending onthe demand from the buyer. I will pass you the contact details of the Malaysian Supplier. kindly mailme at your earliest time I will furnished you with the next level ofproceedings and contact details of the Malaysian Supplier and that of myCompany GM to give you product quotation. Please If this business proposition offends your moral and ethic values,do accept my sincere apology and ignore it. But if you are interestedplease contact me with. Email: albert-hary@hotmail.co.uk Best RegardsMr. Albert Harry  Attend World Conference on Science, Education and Culture: Local Wisdom Inspiring Global Solutions. For more information, visit World Conference on Science, Education, and Culture

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ASSALAM ALLAIKUM,‏
From:  MRS ZAINAB (sgtroyjohnson1@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 16, 2010 7:38:07 PM 
To:   

ASSALAM ALLAIKUM,  I AM ZAINAB A HASSAN FROM IVORY COAST. I AM MARRIED TO LATE MALLAM ALI HASSAN OF BLESSED MEMORY WHO IS AN OIL EXPLORER IN KUWAIT FOR TWELVE YEARS BEFORE HE DIED IN THE YEAR 2000.WE WERE MARRIED FOR 20 YEARS WITHOUT A CHILD. HE DIED AFTER BRIEF ILLNESS THAT LASTED FOR ONLY FOUR DAYS. BEFORE HIS DEATH WE WERE BOTH DEVOTED MUSLIMS. SINCE HIS DEATH I TOO HAVE BEEN BATTLING WITH BOTH CANCER AND FIBROID PROBLEMS. WHEN MY LATE HUSBAND WAS ALIVE HE DEPOSITED THE SUM OF $5.5MILLION U.S DOLLARS WITH A FINANCE COMPANY IN OVERSEA.  RECENTLY, MY DOCTOR TOLD ME THAT I HAVE ONLY SIX MONTHS TO LIVE DUE TO CANCER PROBLEM. THOUGH WHAT DISTURBS ME MOST IS MY STROKE SICKNESS. HAVING KNOWN MY CONDITION I DECIDED TO DONATE THIS FUND TO A DEVOTED MUSLIM INDIVIDUAL THAT WILL UTILIZE THIS MONEY THE WAY I AM GOING TO INSTRUCTS HEREIN. I WANT THIS MUSLIM INDIVIDUAL TO USE THIS MONEY IN ALL SINCERITY TO FUND MOSQUES, ORPHANAGES, WIDOWS, AND ALSO PROPAGATING THE WORD OF ALLAH AND TO ENSURE THAT THE SOCIETY UPHOLDS THE VIEWS AND BELIEF OF THE HOLY QURAN. THE HOLY QURAN EMPHASIZES SO MUCH ON ALLAH'S BENEVOLENCE AND THIS HAS ENCOURAGED ME TO TAKE THE BOLD STEP. I TOOK THIS DECISION BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE ANY CHILD THAT WILL INHERIT THIS MONEY AND MY HUSBAND RELATIVES ARE NEW CHRISTIAN'S CONVERTS AND I DON'T WANT A SITUATION WHERE THIS MONEY WILL BE USED IN AN UNHOLY MANNER. HENCE THE REASONS FOR THIS BOLD DECISION. I KNOW THAT AFTER DEATH I WILL BE WITH ALLAH THE MOST BENEFICENT AND THE MOST MERCIFUL.  I DON'T NEED ANY TELEPHONE COMMUNICATION IN THIS REGARD BECAUSE OF MY HEALTH, BECAUSE OF THE PRESENCE OF MY HUSBAND'S RELATIVES AROUND ME ALWAYS. I DON'T WANT THEM TO KNOW ABOUT THIS DEVELOPMENT. WITH ALLAH ALL THINGS ARE POSSIBLE.  AS SOON AS I RECEIVE YOUR REPLY I SHALL GIVE YOU THE CONTACT INFORMATION OF THE FINANCE COMPANY AND THE COUNTRY IN OVERSEA WHERE THE MONEY WAS DEPOSITED. I WILL ALSO ISSUE A LETTER OF AUTHORITY TO THE FINANCE COMPANY AUTHORIZING THEM THAT THE SAID FUND HAVE BEING WILLED TO YOU AND A COPY OF SUCH AUTHORIZATION WILL BE FORWARDED TO YOU. I WANT YOU AND THE MUSLIM COMMUNITY WHERE YOU RESIDE TO ALWAYS PRAY FOR ME. MY HAPPINESS IS THAT I LIVED A TRUE DEVOTED MUSLIMS WORTHY OF EMULATION WHOEVER THAT WANTS TO SERVE ALLAH MUST SERVE HIM IN TRUTH AND IN FAIRNESS. PLEASE ALWAYS BE PRAYERFUL ALL THROUGH YOUR LIFE.  ANY DELAY IN YOUR REPLY WILL GIVE ROOM IN SOURCING FOR A MUSLIM A DEVOTED MUSLIM FOR THIS SAME PURPOSE. UNTIL I HEAR FROM YOU, MY DREAMS WILL REST SQUARELY ON YOUR SHOULDERS. MAY THE ALMIGHTY ALLAH CONTINUE TO GUIDE AND PROTECT YOU.  ALLAH BLESS YOU,MRS ZAINAB HASSAN.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FINAL NOTIFICATION..
From:  Mr. Paul Smith (austinalan@wanadoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 16, 2010 4:42:58 PM 
To:   

Anti-Terrorist and Monitory Crimes Division.Federal Bureau Of Investigation.J. Edgar. Hoover Building Washington D.CTel: 1-206-666-6052 or 206-350-2807Fax: Tel: 1-206-666-6052 or 206-350-2807  Attn: Beneficiary,  This is to Officially Inform you that it has come to our notice and we have thoroughly Investigated by the help of our Intelligence Monitoring Network System that you are having a Legal Transaction with one Barrister Robert Scheels of the Federal Ministry Of Finance Nigeria. During our Investigation, it came to our notice that the reason why you have not received your payment is because you have not fulfill your Financial Obligation giving to you in respect of your Contract/Inheritance Payment.  So therefore, we have contacted the Federal Ministry Of Finance on your behalf and they have brought a solution to your problem by arranging your payment in total of US$800,000.00 in an ATM CARD which you will use to withdraw money in anywhere of the world. You now have the lawful right to claim your fund in the ATM CARD by contacting the ATM CARD CENTER.  Also, we have being informed by Mr. Robert Scheels that he gave you instructions on how to proceed and contact the ATM CARD CENTER for their requirements to procure your Approval Slip which contains details of your PERSONAL IDENTIFICATION NUMBER (PIN) which you would use in activating and operating your ATM CARD in any ATM Machine closer to you and note that to procure your Approval Slip it would cost you $550 Since the Federal Bureau of Investigation is involved in this transaction, all you did have to do is to be rest assured for this is 100% risk free so do contact the ATM CARD CENTRE so they could let you know on how to make payment for the procurement of your Approval Slip which is the only payment needed before the delivery of your ATM CARD is being effected.  Below are the contact details of the ATM CARD CENTRE which you are to proceed and contact them for their requirements to proceed and procure your Approval Slip after making payment of $550 CONTACT DETAILS Name: Mr. Paul SmithEmail: paul.smith067@gmail.com  We do await your response so we can move on with our Investigation and make sure your ATM SWIFT CARD gets to you. Thanks and hope to read from you soon.  FBI Director Robert S. Mueller Note: Do disregard any email you get from any imposter or office claiming to be in possession of your ATM CARD, you are advised only to be in contact with Mr. Paul Smith of the ATM CARD CENTRE who is the rightful person you are suppose to deal with in regards your ATM CARD PAYMENT and forward any email you get from imposters to this office so we could act upon and commence investigation.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Beneficiary,
From:  FUND FINAL PAYMENT BOARD (s.merkling@ibmc-cnrs.unistra.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 16, 2010 4:26:12 PM 
To:  @mailhost.u-strasbg.fr 

 Dear Beneficiary, I have a very important information to pass to you. I wrote toknow if this is your valid email. Please, let me know if this emailis valid . FUND FINAL PAYMENT BOARD/PAYMENT SETTLEMENT VALUE AMOUNT: $850,000.00USD: We Apologize for the delay of your payment and all the Inconveniences andhiccups that we might have caused you. However, we were having some minorproblem with our payment systems, which is Inexplicable, and have held usstranded and Indolent, not having the Prerequisite todevote our 100% endowment in accrediting foreign payments.We apologized once again, for the delay. From the Record of outstandingDebts due for payment to you for { AWARD LOTTERY FUND CLAIMS/ ANDINHERITANCE CLAIM} Email :: ebtstlementboard101@osoud.org Mrs.Rosemary Russell.VICE PRESIDENTFUND FINAL PAYMENT BOARD

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Beneficiary
From:  FUND FINAL PAYMENT BOARD (s.merkling@ibmc-cnrs.unistra.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 16, 2010 4:18:50 PM 
To:  @mailhost.u-strasbg.fr 

 Dear Beneficiary, I have a very important information to pass to you. I wrote toknow if this is your valid email. Please, let me know if this emailis valid . FUND FINAL PAYMENT BOARD/PAYMENT SETTLEMENT VALUE AMOUNT: $850,000.00USD: We Apologize for the delay of your payment and all the Inconveniences andhiccups that we might have caused you. However, we were having some minorproblem with our payment systems, which is Inexplicable, and have held usstranded and Indolent, not having the Prerequisite todevote our 100% endowment in accrediting foreign payments.We apologized once again, for the delay. From the Record of outstandingDebts due for payment to you for { AWARD LOTTERY FUND CLAIMS/ ANDINHERITANCE CLAIM} Email :: ebtstlementboard101@osoud.org Mrs.Rosemary Russell.VICE PRESIDENTFUND FINAL PAYMENT BOARD

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Business Proposal. 20/06/2010
From:  Carl Wilson. (cawilson1960@lajt.hu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 20, 2010 4 :35: 38 PM 
To:  cawilson1960@lajt.hu 

Venter & Volschenk Inc.(Vereeniging)107 Gen Hertzogstreet. Three Rivers, Vereeniging, Gauteng, Johannesburg.  Sometimes the urgency of a letter could determine the channel in which it is sent, this letter is very urgent and important and the fastest channel to reach you is via your email address. Can you receive $7.5 Million on behalf of my company and be compensated with 30% of it? Send your names, phone, fax number and age then you will be fully briefed on the nature of the transaction. Yours truly,Mr. Carl Wilson  -- This message has been scanned for viruses anddangerous content by MailScanner, and isbelieved to be clean.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE DESK OF MR.JOHN CLETUS.
From:  john cletus (john_20_0682@yahoo.com.au)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 20, 2010 2:38:49 PM 
To:   

DEAR,
I AM JOHN CLETUS, I WORK IN THE FOREIGN REMITTANCE DEPARTMENT, BANK OF AFRICA (BOA) OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO.I HAVE A BUSINESS WHICH WILL BE BENEFICIAL TO BOTH OF US. 


 THE AMOUNT OF MONEY INVOLVED IS ($14 MILLION US DOLLARS) WHICH I WANT TO TRANSFER FROM AN ABANDONED ACCOUNT TO YOUR BANK ACCOUNT,IT IS 100% RISK FREE .
FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT ME ON EMAIL:
BEST REGARDS,
JOHN CLETUS.:

----------


## om faisal

BMW PROMOTION WINNER NOTIFICATION LETTER
From:  BMW PROMOTION 2010 (assign.alexjefferson@freenet.ch)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 1:21:06 AM 
To:  bmwwinner2010@bmw.com 


-- 
DEAR EMAIL OWNER,
YOU HAVE WON A BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 AND A CASH AMOUNT OF 750,000.00GBP
CONTACT MR. ALEX JEFFERSON TO CLAIM VIA EMAIL: ASSIGN.ALEXJEFFERSON@FREENET.CH
WITH YOUR REFNO:BMW:6678BMW45/09,NAME,COUNTRY,PHONE NO,AGE AND OCCUPATION.
WITH REGARD,
MR. LARY DUKE

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

open slot
From:  FREEMASON ORG. (mikenora@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 6:37:08 AM 
To:   

  The Freemason society under the jurisdiction of the all Seeing Eye, Master Nicholas Brenner has selected you to be a beneficiary of our 2010 foundation laying grants and also an optional opening at the round table of the Freemason society after series of secret deliberations. We will also advice that these funds which amount to USD1.1million be used to better the lot of man through your own initiative and also we will go further to inform that the open slot to become a Freemason is optional, you can decline the offer. FILL THE INFORMATION BELOWName:Age:Sex:Marital status:Tel:Address:Occupation: Send your details to Mr. Macolm SpearsEmail: macolmspears@aol.comPhone: +60146264807 Mrs. Jennifer AndersonGrand Lodge Office Co-Secretary's

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You have 1 new Alert Message
From:  Ithmaar Bank (ibanking.banking@ibank.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 5 :22: 46 AM 
To:   


Important information
New Security Features
You have 1 new Alert Message !

 Resolution Center: Your account is limited! Click to Resolve 


Thank you for using Ithmaar Bank Online Banking. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Please do not reply to this email. This mailbox is not monitored and you will not receive a response. 


Copyright ╘ 2010 Ithmaar Bank. All Rights Reserved.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

With Due Respect
From:  Mr.Ernest Dadanu (ernestdadanu2@msn.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Sunday, June 20, 2010 9 :59: 59 PM 
To:   




Dear Friend,  
Pls i want you to read this letter very carefully and i must apologize for barging this message into your mail box without any formal introduction due to the urgency and confidential of this issue and i know that this message will come to you as a surprise, Pls this is not a joke and i will not like you to joke with it.

I am Mr.Ernest Dadanu, A Manager in Baank of Africa (BOA) Ouagadougou , Burkina faso. I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to establish with you for the mutual benefit of me and you.

I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($15)millions usd into your account within 7working banking days. This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim due to the owner of this fund died along with his entire family and supposed next of kin in an air crash since July 31st 2000. Pls go through the website (BBC NEWS | Europe | Families wiped out in crash)

I want our bank to release this funds to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer while i come over to your country to share this fund with you as soon as you confirm this fund into your account and ask me to come over.

I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasure as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why i contacted you so that our bank will release this money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interesting.

Upon the receipt of your reply and indication of your capability, i will give you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 45% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to handle this business with me while 50% will be for me and 5% for any expenses that may arise on the process, Because i don't want anyone here in our bank to know my involvement until you confirm this fund into your account and ask me to come over for the sharing as i indicated.

Am looking forward hearing from you immediately,
Thanks with my best regards
From Mr.Ernest Dadanu

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)
From:  castilloz@intercable.net (castilloz@intercable.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 20, 2010 6:30:51 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  



You are a certified winner of 1,000,000.00Pounds by the Uk award 2010 fill in below your names, 
address, 
sex, 
age, 
telephone, 
occupation.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR HELP WITH TRUST.‏
From:  Mr Sahidi Mahmuod (sahidi.mahmuod01@gala.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 4:38:26 AM 
To:   

I NEED YOUR HELP WITH TRUST.
 Good Day.
My dear,
Please read carefully,

This message might meet you in utmost surprise. However, it's just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I got your contact from yahoo tourist search while I was searching for a foreign partner. I assured of your capability and reliability to champion this business opportunity when I prayed about you.

First and formost, I have to introduce myself  to you. I am Mr.  Sahidi Mahmuod, I am a banker by profession in BURKINA-FASO, WEST AFRICA and currently holding the post of manager in account and auditing department in our bank. I have the opportunity of transferring the left over funds ($ 25.5Million Dollars) belong to our deceased customer who died along with his entire family in a plane crash. 

Hence; I am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 60/40 if you agree to my business proposal. Further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as I receive your return mail immediately as soon as you receive this letter. Please indicate your willingness by sending the below information for more clarification and easy communication. For more details, Contact me for more details. 

(1) YOUR FULL NAME................................
(2) YOUR AGE AND SEX............................ 
(3) YOUR CONTACT ADDRESS..................
(4) YOUR TEL AND FAX NUMBER..............
(5) YOUR COUNTRY OF ORIGIN.................. 

Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Thanks & Best Regards, 
Mr. Sahidi Mahmuod,
EMAIL sahidi.mahmuod12@gala.net

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greetings‏
From:  Mrs Noor Azidah (admin@aqcx.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 3:48:48 AM 
To:   

Beloved Friend,  I am writing this mail to you with heavy tears In my eyes and great sorrow in my heart because my Doctor told me that I will die less than three months time. Based on this development I want to will money which my late husband fixed in a bank for the future. I meant to use the money to setup a foundation but my health will not let me do anything again. I am in search of a reliable person who will use the Money to build charity organization for the orphans and cancer research and the person will take 30% of the total sum. While 70% of the money will go to charity organization and helping the orphanage. I grew up as an Orphan and I don't have anybody/family member to take care of my wealth. People I called my friend betrayed me and squandered what is left of my wealth , so I have no other choice than to do what I am doing now . I will provide you with all the information once you indicate your willingness and I ascertain that you are a good person. Thank you for your time  Yours sincerely. Mrs Noor Azidah

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulations!! Once more.‏
From:  Yahoo Lottery International Award 2010 (rediff@pedagogica.edu.co)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 2 :20: 43 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 YAHOO-PAY...doc (295.0 KB)  


 Dear Lucky Winner,  Congratulations!! Once more.  Kindly download the attached file below herein for more information,You are a winner of the Yahoo Lottery International Award for 2010 Prize promotion.View the attachment to Contact our official claims agent.   Yours sincerely Darryn ClarkeLOTTO COORDINATOR.The Yahoo.com staffYahoo.com Yahoo!

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Notification Date: 22th/6/2010‏
From:  GOOGLE SECURITY COMPANY (GOOGLEDEPT@[24.18.172.197])  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 22, 2010 7:12:24 AM 
To:   

Google Incorporation®. 
Belgrave House, 
76 Buckingham Palace Road, 
London SW1W 9TQ, 
United Kingdom 


Notification Date: 22th/6/2010 


GOOGLE WINNING NOTIFICATION. 

We wish to congratulate you once again on this note, for being part of our lucky winners selected this year. This promotion was set-up to encourage the active use of the Google search engine and the Google ancillary services. Hence we do believe with your winning prize, you will continue to be active and patronage to this company. Google is now the world leading search engine worldwide, and in an effort to ensure that it remains the most widely used search engine, an online e-mail balloting was carried out on the 26th April 2009 without your knowledge, it was officially released today been the 22th June 2010.We wish to formally announce to you that your email address was attached to a lump sum of ?550,000.00{Five Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds Sterling's}. 


We also wish to inform you that you have successfully passed the requirements, statutory obligations, verifications and our satisfactory report test conducted for all our online winners. A winning Cheque will be issued in your name by Google Promotion Award Team, and also a certificate of prize claims will be sent along side your winning Cheque. 


These are your award details. 
Security Code Number: GUK/4532345G. 
Ticket No: GUK/699/33/2009 
Winning Number: GUK/877/798/2010 


Information's required from you are part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program. To claim your won prize, please contact our Foreign Transfer Manager DR WILLIAMS GIBSON neatly filling the verification and fund release form below. 


VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM. 
(1) Your contact address. 
(2) Your Tel/Fax numbers. 
(3) Your Nationality/Country. 
(4) Your Full Name. 
(5) Sex. 
(6) Occupation 
(7) Age. 
(8) Ever won an online lottery? 
Mode of Prize Remittance. 

(1)Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque Name and other Winning Documents safely to you. 

You are advised to contact your Foreign Transfer Manager DR. WILLIAMS GIBSON with his private email details below to avoid unnecessary delay and complications: 

*********************************************** 
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER 
DR. WILLIAMS GIBSON 
GOOGLE SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK). 
Email: googlesecurity.department@discuz.org 
********************************************** 

The Google Promotion Award Team has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winnings and also sharing their identification numbers. As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Google promotion award committee has reached a decision from the headquarters at the United Kingdom that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the disqualification of the winners lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize. 

Congratulations from the Staffs & Members of the Google interactive Lottery Board Commission. 

Yours Sincerely, 
MRS. VERUMLEM KLEITH. 
GOOGLE ZONAL CORDINATOR 
LONDON, UNITED KINGDOM.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REPLY URGENTY, CALL ME.‏
From:  Mr Abdel Ibrahim (abdel_ibrahim.1275@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 22, 2010 5:50:16 AM 
To:  . (.) 

Dear Friend,

TRANSFER OF USD$15.8M (FIFTEEN MILLION EIGHT HUNDRED THOUSAND US DOLLARS)

I am Mr ABDEL IBRAHIM, a banker with the above mentioned bank in Ouagadougou Burkina Faso in West Africa, holding the post of the Audit & Accounts dept. On December, 25, 2003, one Mr. Lech Phillip, a Lebanese National, An Astute Business man of international repute, a contract with ecowas country, whose endeavours spans various areas of Business interest, (Real estate, contract and Farming .etc) made a numbered time (Fixed) Deposit, valued at $15.8M (Fifteen Million Eight Hundred Thousand United State Dollars) for twelve calendar months in my Bank Branch. 

Upon Maturity, we sent a routine notification to his forwarding address but got no reply. After a month, we sent a reminder and finally we discovered from his company that Mr. Lech Phillip.was aboard the AF4590 plane, which crashed December, 25 2003. After further investigation, it was discovered that he died without making a WILL and all attempts to trace his next of kin proved fruitless. On further investigation, it was discovered that Late Mr. Lech Phillip, did not declare any next of kin or relatives in all his official documents, including his Bank Deposit paper work here in our Bank. The total sum, $15.8M is still in my bank and the interest is being rolled over with the principal sum at the end of each year. All efforts to trace and locate his next of kin proved abortive.

In accordance with the country's banking laws and constitution guiding this banking institution stated that after the expiration of 5 years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin , such money will be revert to the Burkina Faso government treasury if nobody applies as the next of Kin to claim of the fund. Consequently, It is upon this respect, I seek to present you as a foreign partner to stand in as the next of kin to the late Mr. Lech Phillip, since no one will come up for the claim.

Upon acceptance of this proposal, I shall send to you by mail the ADB Bank "Next of Kin Payment Application Text Form" as well as detailed information on how this business would be carried out. And you will be in position of 40%afterer the deal is done, I guarantee that this will be executed under legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law, as I will use my position in the Bank's here to perfect this business transaction & secure Approvals and guarantee the successful execution of this transaction.

Please be informed that your utmost confidentiality is required. If this interests you, I want to remind you of the confidentiality of this Transaction at hand whatever your decision is. I await your urgent response,and fill those question below to enable us proceed this business onward. 

Your Full Name.............................
Your Sex.......................................
Your Age.......................................
Your Country.................................
Your Passport Or Photo.................
Your Occupation............................
Your Personal Mobile Number.......

As soon as i receive your positive respond i will send you the text of application which you will use to apply in my bank as next of kin.

Thanks.
Yours Faithfully
MR ABDEL IBRAHIM
TEL:+226-75 34 12 94.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Contact Fedex Courier‏
From:  FedEx Online Team Management. (FEDEX.DELIVERY@[72.130.30.102])  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 22, 2010 2:42:49 AM 
To:   

Dear Customer !!!



We have been waiting for you to contact us for your Confirmed Package that is registered with us for shipping to your residential location.We thought that the sender gave you our contact details and that you would have contacted us by now.we would also let you know that a letter is also attached to your package.However, we cannot quote its content to you via E-mail for privacy reasons.We understand that the content of your package itself is a Bank Draft worth $800,000.00 USD,in FedEx we do not ship money in CASH or in CHEQUES but in Bank Drafts only.




The package is registered with us for mailing by your colleague, and your colleague explained that he is from the United States but he is in Nigeria for a three (3) month Surveying Project. for he is working with a consulting firm in Nigeria West Africa. We are sending you this E-mail because your package is been registered on a Special Order. What you have to do now, is to contact our Delivery Department for the immediate dispatch of your package to your residential address. Note that as soon as our Delivery Team confirms your information, it will only take us one working day (24 hours) for your package to arrive at its designated destination.For your information, the VAT & Shipping charges as well as Insurance fees have been paid by your colleague before your package was registered.



Note that the payment that is made on the Insurance, Premium & Clearance Certificates, are to certify that the Bank Draft is not a Drug Affiliated Fund (DAF) neither is it funds to sponsor Terrorism in your country. This will help you avoid any form of query from the Monetary Authority of your country.However, you will have to pay a sum of $105 US Dollars to the FedEx Delivery Department for the Security Keeping Fee of the FedEx company as stated in our privacy terms & condition page. Also be informed that your colleague wished to pay for the Security Keeping charges, but we do not accept such payments considering the facts that all items & packages registered with us has a time limitation and we cannot accept payment not knowing when you will be picking up the package or even respond to us.So we cannot take the risk to have accepted such payment incase of any possible demurrage.



Kindly note that your colleague did not leave us with any further information.We hope that you send your response to us as soon as possible because if you fail to respond until the expiry date of the foremost package, we may refer the package to the British Commission for Welfare as the package those not have a return address.



Kindly contact the delivery department (FedEx Delivery Post) with the
details given below:
FedEx Delivery Post
Contact Person: Mr. David Moore
fedexdelivery.service01@tranphu.com
Kindly complete the below form and send it to the email address given above.
This is mandatory to reconfirm your Postal address and telephone numbers.


FULL NAMES:
TELEPHONE:
POSTAL ADDRESS:
CITY:
STATE:
AGE
MARITAL STATUS:
COUNTRY:
OCCUPATION:


Kindly complete the above form and submit it to the delivery manager
on:fedexdelivery.service01@tranphu.com




As soon as your details are received, our delivery team will give you the necessary payment procedure so that you can effect the payment for the Security Keeping Fees. As soon as they confirm your payment receipt of $105 US Dollars. They will not hesitate to dispatch your package as well as the attached letter to your residence. which usually takes 24 hours being an over night delivery service.



Note: that we were not instructed to email you, but due to the high priority of your package we had to inform you as your sender did not leave us with his phone number because he stated that he just arrived Nigeria and he has not gotten a phone yet. We personally sealed your Bank Draft and we found your email contact in the attached letter as the recipient of the foremost package. Ensure to contact the delivery department with the email address given above and ensure to fill the above form as well to enable a successful reconfirmation.




Yours Faithfully,
Mr James Wellington.
FedEx Online Team Management.
All rights reserved. ? 1995-2010
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This E-mail is only for the above addressees. It may contain
confidential or Privileged information. If you are not an addressee you must not copy, distribute, disclose or use any of the information in it or any attachments.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FEDEX INTL>>>LICENCE OF FEDERAL EXPRESS CO-OPERATION.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE OFFICE OF MR LUIS BELLO‏
From:  Luis Bello (luisbello81@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 22, 2010 1:39:56 AM 
To:  . (.) 

FROM THE OFFICE OF MR LUIS BELLOAUDITS & ACCOUNTS DEPT.BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO.    Attention: Please!!!    I am Mr. Remi Bello. The manager Audit & Accounts department. With the groups Bank of Africa Burkina Faso (BO.A). I am writing to request your assistance to transfer the sum of $15milion United States dollars into your accounts.   The above sum belongs to our deceased customer late (MR CHRISTIAN EICH 57 AN ENGINEER WHO RAN CAR MAKER BMW'S FROM LENBANESE he died along with his entire family in a plane crash some years ago. And since then, his account has been dormant. After my further investigation, I discovered that Mr Christian Eich died with his next of kin and according to the laws and constitution guiding this banking institution stated that after the expiration of (8) Eight years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin, the fund will be channel into national treasury as unclaimed fund. Because of the static of this transaction I want you to stand as the next of kin so that our bank will accord you the recognition and have the fund transfer to your account. The total sum will be shared as follows: 50% for me, 50% for you and expenses incidental occur during the transfer will be taking care of by both of us.  The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you are going to follow my instruction till the fund transfer to your account.  More details information with the text of application form will be forwarded to you to breakdown explaining comprehensively what require of you. Your Full Name.......................... ...Your Sex........................... .......Your Age..................Your Country...........Your Passport/photograph/driving license....... Your Marital Status...........Your Occupation....... Your Personal Mobile Number................Your Personal Fax Number..................... ThanksMr Luis Bello.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NOUVEAU** TUNISIE** PEINTURE ANTIROUILLE 2 EN 1****COLORES...en 1 seule couhe vous avez 2 résultats‏
From:  si.bricolage@sibricolage.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 10:14:28 PM 
To:  hotmail.com 
  1 attachment 
 Certification (0.2 KB)  




      vous frapper deux oiseaux  avec un seul caillou

       service commeriale imedzribi@sibricolage.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Estimado Ganador del Certificado.‏
From:  Uk National Lottery (rattiganmary@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 9:21:44 PM 
To:  uk@winner.org 

Esta es mi segunda vez de ponerse en contacto con usted desde el REINO UNIDO la Loter&iacute;a Nacional del JUNTA, has sido elegido como uno de los GANADOR DE SUBVENCI&Oacute;N de 1,000,000.00 GBP, para obtener m&aacute;s informaci&oacute;n p&oacute;ngase en contacto con el Oficial de env&iacute;o de remesas Sr. Michael Smith; Correo electr&oacute;nico: ( ukonlinedept@9.cn ) Reclamaci&oacute;n procesamiento de formularios. 1. Nombre completo: _____________________2. Direcci&oacute;n completa y pa&iacute;s: __________3. Ocupaci&oacute;n: ______________________4. Edad: _____________________________5. Sexo: _____________________________6. Tel: _____________________________ Un cordial saludo.  -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now eircom Property Channel | Daft.ie

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dearest,‏
From:  Miss Jenet Harry Johnson (jenetharry@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 8:50:25 PM 
To:   

Dearest, I am writing this mail to you with tears and sorrow from my heart. I will really like to have a good relationship with you, and I have a special reason why I decided to contact you.I decided to contact you because of the urgency of my situation here ,I am Miss Jenet Harry Johnson 25years old girl from Liberia, the only daughter of Late prince Harry Johnson the deputy minister of national security under the leadership of president Charles Taylor who is now in exile after many innocent soul were killed ,My father was killed by government of Charles Taylor ,he accuse my father of coup attempt. I am constrained to contact you because of the maltreatment I, am receiving from my step mother. She planned to take away all my late father's treasury and properties from me since the unexpected death of my beloved Father. Meanwhile I wanted to escape to the Europe but she hides away my international passport and other valuable travelling documents.  Luckily she did not discover where I kept my father's File which contains important documents. So I decided to run to the refugee camp where I am presently seeking asylum under the United Nations High Commission for the Refugee here in Ouagadougou, Republic of Burkina Faso. I wish to contact you personally for a long term business relationship and investment assistance in your Country. My father of blessed memory deposited the sum of US$5, 7, Million Dollars in Bank with my name as the next of kin. However,  I shall forward you with the necessary documents on confirmation of your acceptance to assist me for the transfer and investment of the fund. As you will help me in an investment, and I will like to complete my studies, as I was in my 1st year in the university, when the crisis started. It is my intention to compensate you with 10% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my investment capital.  This is the reason why I decided to contact you. Please all communications should be through this email address only for confidential purposes. As soon as I receive your positive response showing your interest I will put things into action immediately In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. I am staying at the female hostel. Awaiting your urgent and positive response. Please do keep this to yourself and every communications hall be made through this email address alone for confidential purpose and you should not disclose it till i come over , once the fund has been transferred. Thanks, I will send you my pictures as soon as I Read from you again please tell me more about yourself.Yours Love Sincerely,Miss Jenet Harry Johnson.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

輕鬆為您貸出所需金額，保證讓您開心滿意
From:  謝美玲 (flvvpvjxmjdtpr@ms46.hinet.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 8:39:59 PM 
To:  pms1234@ms93.url.com.tw 
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Chinese Traditional (Big5)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

申 請 銀 行 貸 款 很 難 嗎 ? 額 度 如 何 貸 的 滿 意 ? 超 過 月 收 入 22 倍! 可 以 貸 款 嗎? 安 啦 ! 以 上 問 題 全 部 由 我 們 來 處 理! 個 人 信 貸 0% 起 最 高 200 萬 負 債 整 合 0% 利 率 起 , 最 長 180 期 企 業 貸 款 房 屋 貸 款 車 貸 通 通 免 費 線 上 評 估 , 滿 意 再 申 請 全 部 免 擔 保 品 免 保 人 免 事 前 收 費 啦! 保 證 決 不 亂 送 件 ! 浪 費 聯 徵 查 詢 紀 錄 保 證 過 件 否 則 免 費  免 費 諮 詢 -->

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

RefOnAtZ6
From:  Carol Simpson (info@coordinator22.co.cc)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 6:24:09 PM 
To:   

Dear Participant, We write today with reference to a deposited fund totaling six millionpounds. According to our records, you have been confirmed to be the solebeneficiary of the fund.You must contact Adrian Peters immediately viaemail: coordinateuk60@gmail.com to claim your fund.Please quote yourreference number: 70146734TZ when you contact us. RegardsCarol Simpson

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

COMPLY IF YOU ARE INTERESTED FROM MR.SADIQ MUSA
From:  Mr.Sadiq Musa (sadiqmusa@mail.ru)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 3:41:48 PM 
To:  . 

I know that this letter may come to you as a surprise but i had to contact you due to the urgency of this transaction. First I must solicit your confidence in this transaction, this is by virtue of it's nature as being utterly confidential and top secret. Though I know that a transaction of this magnitude will make any one apprehensive and worried, but I am assuring you that all will be well at the end of the day. 
There is no doubt that trust conceptually is a conundrum which leads itself to deferring interpretation, we have decided to contact you due to the urgency of this transaction.I am the manager of Audit and Accounting department of bank of Africa BOA .Burkina Faso. I came to know you in my private search for a reliable and reputable person to handle this Confidential Transaction, which involves the transfer of a huge sum of money to a foreign account requiring maximum confidence. 

I am writing to you, following the impressive information received about you from the chambers of commerce. I believed that you are capable and reliable to champion this business opportunity.In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of $30.5m US dollars (Thirty million, Five Hundred Thousand US dollars) In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died along with his entire family On 16 Feb.1998 in his country Tiawan on a car accident, though the car crashed when the entire family are on their way to picnic.The deceased customer name is Sheu Yuan-dong, while still serving as the governor of Taiwan 's Central Bank, he Owned Dong construction company here in Burkina Faso, the fund originated from the contract supply of terram product for the construction of Padua irrigation and road. 

Based on my personal banking experience, it had happened in the pass, when a customer died and after 12 to 13 years the fund automatically transferred to the bank treasury as unclaimed fund, that experience ignited my thought to this venture.Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the crashed leaving nobody behind for the claim. 
It is therefore upon this discovery that I and other officials in the bank now decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and we don't want this money to go into the Bank treasury as unclaimed Bill.The Banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after 12 to 13 years, the money will be transferred into the Bank treasury as unclaimed fund. 
I agree that 25% of this money will be for you as foreign Partner, in respect to the provision of a foreign account, while 5% will be set aside for expenses occurred during the business and 75 % would be for me and my colleagues. 
There after I will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentages indicated.Therefore to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you as arranged, you must apply first to the bank as relations or next of kin of the deceased indicating your bank name, your bank account number, your private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication and location where in the money will be remitted. 
Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application. I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the transfer.You should contact me immediately through this alternative email address(sadiqmusa@mail.ru) for more details.Trusting to hear from you immediately. 
Yours faithfully 
Mr.Sadiq Musa 
Audit and Accounting.
Bank Of Africa (Boa)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: Hello
From:  World Casino Directory (jseymour05@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 3:39:49 PM 
To:  . 

World Casino Directory/49,P O Box 1010, 3b Olympic Way,Sefton Business Park, Aintree, Liverpool , L30 1RDWebsite: World Casino Directory - Casino Guide and Gambling Forums FINAL NOTIFICATIONWe are notifying you on our Online Draw held few days ago, where your Email emerged one of the two lucky winners who won the first prize of a total sum of 920,000.00 GBP, from a total payout prize pool of 8,075,997.00 in our Online Lottery Draw. Your e-mail was attached to REFERENCE NUMBER: CAS/353/644.54356. BATCH NUMBER: 574334.44668.554.35222. SERIAL NUMBER: Ih736J88 WINNING NUMBER: 567865455. You have been selected for a cash prize of 920,000.00 GBP (Nine Hundred and Twenty Thousand Great British Pounds). The selection process was carried out through random selection in our computerized email selection system(ess) from a database of over 250,000 email addresses drawn from which you were selected. you can view our website above. You are to contact the Courier Company for payment with details given below: Courier Name: UK Parcel Delivery.Contact Person: Mr. Michael Benton.Email: agentmichael@parceldel.co.ukTel: +44-702-409-4589+44-702-402-3578  PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM ::(: 1) FULL NAME ::(: 2) FULL ADDRESS ::(: 3) NATIONALITY ::(: 4) AGE ::(: 5) OCCUPATION ::(: 6) TELEPHONE NUMBER ::(: 7) SEX ::(: 8) TOTAL AMOUNT WON ::(: 9) COUNTRY ::(: 10) Email:NOTE: *Winners are advised to keep their winnings confidential to avoid Fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending the prize claim by Winner. Regards,Victoria Scott.  -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now eircom Property Channel | Daft.ie

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

pls kindly view the attached message and get back to me
From:  MRS. HENDRIETTA (hendriettazulu02@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 9:37:24 AM 
To:  hendriettazulu01@gala.net 
  1 attachment 
 FROM MRS....rtf (4.5 KB)  





FROM MRS. HENDRIETTA IPELENG BOGOPANE-ZULU 
DEPUTY MINISTER OF PUBLIC WORKS 
SOUTH AFRICA 
E-mail: hendriettazulu01@gala.net 
Hello:Dear, 
Firstly, let me start by introducing my self as MRS. HENDRIETTA IPELENG BOGOPANE-ZULU, I am visually impaired, Widow, a mother of three children and the Deputy Minister of Public Works from 11th May 2009 under the auspices of the new President of South Africa Mr. JACOB ZUMA. I got your contact curtsey our foreign information exchange in Pretoria on a personal request in search of a reliable and trustworthy foreign individual, though we have not melt before. After due deliberation with my children, I decided to contact you for your assistance to stand as a beneficiary to the sum of US$20.5M (Twenty Million, Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars Only) 
You can view my profile at the Government website (GOVZA: Deputy Ministry of Public Works ) you will see my http://www.info.gov.za/aboutgovt/con...tm+)+clickname Ms Hendrietta Ipeleng Bogopane-Zulu and read about me. 
After the swearing in ceremony of 1999 making me the chairperson of Parliamentary Joint Monitoring Committee, a lot of government contracts were awarded to my late husband with my influence, this actually paved way to our success, my late husband died while he was on an official trip to Trinidad and Tobago in 2004. 
After his death, I discovered that he had some funds in a dollar account which amounted to the sum of US$20.5M with a security and finance institution here in South Africa of which I will divulge information to you when I get your full consent and support to go for a change of beneficiary and subsequent transfer of the funds into your comfortable and conducive account of your choice. 
This fund emanated as a result of an over-invoiced contract which he executed with the Government of South Africa. Though I assisted him in getting this contract but I never knew that it was over-invoiced by him. I am afraid that the government of South Africa might start to investigate on contracts awarded from 1994 to date. If they discover this money in his bank account, they will confiscate it and seize his assets here in South Africa and this will definitely affect my political career in government. 
I want your assistance in opening an account with bankers through my banker so that this fund could be wired into your account directly without any hitch. As soon as the fund gets to your account, you are expected to move it immediately into another personal bank account in your country. 
I will see to it that the account is not traced from South Africa . As soon as you have confirmed the fund into your account, I will send my eldest son with my Attorney to come to your country to discuss on business investments. For your assistance, I am offering you 20% of the principal sum which amounts to US$4,200.000.00 (Four million Two Hundred Thousand United States Dollars Only) However, you have to assure me and also be ready to go into agreement with me that you will not elope with my fund. If you agree to my terms, kindly as a matter of urgency send me an email. 
All correspondence must be by email to any of my private e-mail addresses: 
If you want to speak with my Banker that is fine and okay by me. You will have to send down you private telephone /fax number so that I can forward it to him to reach you from time to time, this is for security reasons. Please I do not need to remind you of the need for absolute Confidentiality of this transaction if we must succeed. If you do not feel comfortable with this transaction, do not hesitate to discontinue. 
Thanks for your anticipated co-operation and my regards to your family. 
Yours faithfully, 
MRS. HENDRIETTA ZULU 
Deputy Minister of Public works 
South Africa

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Friend
From:  Patrick Wo (patrick.wo@w.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 9:49:41 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend, Compliment of the day to you my name is Patrick Wo Business Manager Societe Generale Bank HONGkONG,I am contacting you to seek your partnership in a pending business project which I have herein my hand and ready to be executed without hitches,I would give to you a more detailed explanationof this project which I prefer to call a deal if I get your positive response in agreeing topartner with me since this business is 100% risk free because I have all the modalities fashionedout to give this business an excellent outcome. In an attempt to throw light on this business deal,a month ago a Bahrainmultinational company opted an overdraft from our bank and it was over invoiced with an amount ofSix Million United States Dollars,thus I seek your partnership to enable me transfer this funds toyour account for both of us and I am open to negotiate your percentage so far you put in yourutmost attention,confidentiality and sincerity due to the nature of the business. Please if you are interested do respond back to me via this email patrickwo@w.cn for further information. Best Regards,Patrick Wo. ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Important awareness.
From:  NatWest Bank pls (mail@natwest.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 11:14:04 AM 
To:   




National Westminster Bank has been receiving complaints from our customers for unauthorised use of the Natwest Online accounts. As a result we periodically review Natwest Online Accounts and temporarily restrict access of those accounts which we think are venerable to the unauthorised use.

This message has been sent to you from National Westminster Bank because we have noticed invalid login attempts into your account, due to this we are temporarily limiting and restricting your account access until we confirm your identity.

To confirm your identity and remove your account limitation please click on the Logon below.

Logon 


National Westminster Bank is committed to ensure the safeguard of each customer's personal information, making sure only authorised individuals have access to their accounts. It is all about your security.  
Accounts Management As outlined in our User Agreement, Natwest will 
periodically send you information about site changes and enhancements. 

Visit our Privacy Policy and User Agreement if you have any questions. 
http://www.Natwest.com/help/index.html

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM MR AHMED KABORE
From:  Mr Ahmed Kabore (ahmed_kabore@ovi.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 3 :15: 38 PM 
To:   

FROM DESK OF MR AHMED KABORE
BURKINA FASO WEST AFRICA.
REQUEST FOR URGENT ASSISTANCE.
GREETINGS FROM BURKINA FASO,

This message might meet you in (utmost surprise), however, its just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I am a banker by profession from Burkina Faso West Africa and currently holding the post of Director Auditing and Accounting unit of the bank.

I have the opportunity of transferring the left over funds ($10.5Million) that belong to our bank deceased customer late Mr.Richard Burson, who died on (Egypt Air Flight 990) along with his family on a plane crash Bellow BBC News | Americas | Who was on board Flight 990. Hence i am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the Percentage ratio of 50/50 as a Partnership

And note that this transaction is %100 free risks if you can follow my instruction and also keep every thing as top secret till this fund hits into your nominated bank account that you are going to provide to bank here so that I will come over to your country for my own share immediately the fund transfer into your account. 

Further Details Of The Transfer And Text Of Application Form Will Be Forwarded To You As Soon As I Receive Your Return Mail And You Should Contact Me As Soon As You Receive This Letter.

Trusting To Hear From you immediately to enable us proceed

Best Regards, 
Mr. Ahmed Kabore

Tel:+226 76 37 68 90

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM MR AHMED KABORE
From:  Mr Ahmed Kabore (ahmed_kabore@ovi.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 3 :15: 38 PM 
To:   

FROM DESK OF MR AHMED KABORE
BURKINA FASO WEST AFRICA.
REQUEST FOR URGENT ASSISTANCE.
GREETINGS FROM BURKINA FASO,

This message might meet you in (utmost surprise), however, its just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I am a banker by profession from Burkina Faso West Africa and currently holding the post of Director Auditing and Accounting unit of the bank.

I have the opportunity of transferring the left over funds ($10.5Million) that belong to our bank deceased customer late Mr.Richard Burson, who died on (Egypt Air Flight 990) along with his family on a plane crash Bellow BBC News | Americas | Who was on board Flight 990. Hence i am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the Percentage ratio of 50/50 as a Partnership

And note that this transaction is %100 free risks if you can follow my instruction and also keep every thing as top secret till this fund hits into your nominated bank account that you are going to provide to bank here so that I will come over to your country for my own share immediately the fund transfer into your account. 

Further Details Of The Transfer And Text Of Application Form Will Be Forwarded To You As Soon As I Receive Your Return Mail And You Should Contact Me As Soon As You Receive This Letter.

Trusting To Hear From you immediately to enable us proceed

Best Regards, 
Mr. Ahmed Kabore

Tel:+226 76 37 68 90

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: Hello
From:  World Casino Directory (jseymour05@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 3:39:49 PM 
To:  . 

World Casino Directory/49,P O Box 1010, 3b Olympic Way,Sefton Business Park, Aintree, Liverpool , L30 1RDWebsite: World Casino Directory - Casino Guide and Gambling Forums FINAL NOTIFICATIONWe are notifying you on our Online Draw held few days ago, where your Email emerged one of the two lucky winners who won the first prize of a total sum of 920,000.00 GBP, from a total payout prize pool of 8,075,997.00 in our Online Lottery Draw. Your e-mail was attached to REFERENCE NUMBER: CAS/353/644.54356. BATCH NUMBER: 574334.44668.554.35222. SERIAL NUMBER: Ih736J88 WINNING NUMBER: 567865455. You have been selected for a cash prize of 920,000.00 GBP (Nine Hundred and Twenty Thousand Great British Pounds). The selection process was carried out through random selection in our computerized email selection system(ess) from a database of over 250,000 email addresses drawn from which you were selected. you can view our website above. You are to contact the Courier Company for payment with details given below: Courier Name: UK Parcel Delivery.Contact Person: Mr. Michael Benton.Email: agentmichael@parceldel.co.ukTel: +44-702-409-4589+44-702-402-3578  PAYMENT PROCESSING FORM ::(: 1) FULL NAME ::(: 2) FULL ADDRESS ::(: 3) NATIONALITY ::(: 4) AGE ::(: 5) OCCUPATION ::(: 6) TELEPHONE NUMBER ::(: 7) SEX ::(: 8) TOTAL AMOUNT WON ::(: 9) COUNTRY ::(: 10) Email:NOTE: *Winners are advised to keep their winnings confidential to avoid Fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending the prize claim by Winner. Regards,Victoria Scott.  -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now eircom Property Channel | Daft.ie

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You have 1 new Alert Message
From:  Ithmaar Bank E-Banking (banking.e-banking@ibank.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 22, 2010 8:21:51 AM 
To:   


Important information
New Security Features
You have 1 new Alert Message !

 Resolution Center: Your account is limited! Click to Resolve 


Thank you for using Ithmaar Bank Online Banking. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Please do not reply to this email. This mailbox is not monitored and you will not receive a response. 


Copyright ╘ 2010 Ithmaar Bank. All Rights Reserved..

----------


## om faisal

BMW PROMOTION WINNER NOTIFICATION LETTER
From:  BMW PROMOTION 2010 (assign.alexjefferson@freenet.ch)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 1:21:06 AM 
To:  bmwwinner2010@bmw.com 


-- 
DEAR EMAIL OWNER,
YOU HAVE WON A BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 AND A CASH AMOUNT OF 750,000.00GBP
CONTACT MR. ALEX JEFFERSON TO CLAIM VIA EMAIL: ASSIGN.ALEXJEFFERSON@FREENET.CH
WITH YOUR REFNO:BMW:6678BMW45/09,NAME,COUNTRY,PHONE NO,AGE AND OCCUPATION.
WITH REGARD,
MR. LARY DUKE

----------


## om faisal

Full view

(No Subject)
From:  brown-angie@sbcglobal.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 20, 2010 8:16:45 AM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  



Your Mail-ID was Awarded 750,000 in the British Toyota Promo.send your

1.Name.............
2.Address..........

----------


## om faisal

From:  Rose (tom-coffey@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 22, 2010 1:49:05 PM 
To:   

 750,000.00 Pounds has been Awarded to your E-mail ID in our Toyota 2010 Promo. Send: Names..Address..

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

TEN (10) STAR PRIZE WINNER
From:  Manske, Paul (manskep@wudosis.wustl.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 22, 2010 1:02:40 PM 
To:   

THE BMW AUTOMOBILE COMPANY.
22 Garden Close, Stamford,
Lincs, PE9 2YP, London
United Kingdom.

The Board of Directors, members of staff and the International Awareness Promotion Department of the BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you as one of the TEN (10) STAR PRIZE WINNER in this years' BMW Automobile International Awareness Promotion (IAP) held on 20th June 2010, in London, United Kingdom. This makes you the proud owner of a brand new BMW X6 35iM, M Sport Saloon car and a cash prize of 750,000.00 GBP (Seven Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great British pounds).

The selection process was carried out through random selection in our Computerized Email Selection System (C.E.S.S.) from a atabase of over a million email addresses from the world wide web. To begin the processing of your prize you are to contact the BMW Claims Agent through the contact details as stated below:

Mr. David Brown
BMW Claims Agent
Tel: (+44) 7024085844
E-mail:claimsoffice@bmwdealernet.com

Contact him, with your Ticket Number: 22595478, Serial Number: BMWP/S-A-M-755-411-89 and Winners Secret Code: OGG-506-ZMQ/40. You are also advised to provide him with the under listed information along with your reply.Claims Requirements:

1. Names in full: 
2. Address: 
3. Nationality:
4. Age:
5. Occupation:
6. Phone/Fax:
7. Country of Residence:

Winners are advised to keep their winning details/information from the public to avoid fraudulent claim (IMPORTANT) pending the transfer/claim.
Regards,
Mrs(Engr) Manske Paul
Director Of BMW Promotion
THE BMW AUTOMOBILE COMPANY, UK.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The materials in this email are private and may contain Protected Health Information. If you are not the intended recipient be advised that any unauthorized use, disclosure, copying, distribution or the taking of any action in reliance on the contents of this information is strictly prohibited. If you have received this email in error, please immediately notify the sender via return email.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HONDA NOTIFICATION OFFICE LOTTERY PROMOTION 2010 YOU HAVE WON THE PRIZE OF 1.700,000.00.
From:  HONDA COMPANY H.Q.S LONDON. (hondalotto@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 22, 2010 4:46:05 AM 
To:  hondalotto@cantv.net 


HONDA LOTTERY PROMOTION
Welcome to the official site of the Honda Seasons Promotions. 
The Online lottery Consumer Promotions 2010. 
Honda Motor Europe Limited T/A Honda (UK)
470 London Road, Slough, Berkshire, SL3 8QY.

Company number: 857969
Registered in England and Wales.

Ref: 475061725
Batch: 7056490902/188



Dear winner,



CONGRATULATIONS!!!



 AWARD NOTIFICATION 



We happily announce to you the draw of our New Year Honda Lottery Promotions held on the first Month of this Year and Opened on 22nd June (2010) at our Lotto Draw Headquarters London, United Kingdom organized by Honda Company.This is to inform you that your e-mail address has been selected as one of the lucky winner among eight lucky winners to received our year (2010) lottery promotion online prize won amount GBP 1.700,000.00 (One Million, Seven Hundred Thousand British Pounds Sterling) each winner.



TO CLAIM YOUR LOTTERY PRIZE:
Simply contact our Customer Service Information Headquarters (CSIH Department),



Mr Anthony Calvin @
E-mail ::(: anthonycalvin1@yahoo.co.uk ) 



SEND THIS IMPORTANT INFORMATION TO THE CLAIM AGENT
Send these following information's to the CSIH Department immediately for further procession.



1 Full Name: .............................. ...............
2 Cell phone:......................... ....................
or Telephone:.................... .........................
3 Contact Address .............................. ..........
4 Date of birth .............................. ............
5 Age ............................... .....................
6 Occupation.................... ..........................
7 Sex............................ .........................
8 Marital Status........................ ..................
9 Country of Origin........................ ...............
10Bank Account Information................... .............



For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize released to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this program by non-participant or unofficial personnel.



Congratulations once again on your winnings!!!



FILL THE REQUIRED INFORMATION AND CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS AGENT IMMEDIATELY.



Yours in service,
Dr.Ben Walker,

Honda Award Notification  Office.
C.E.O HONDA AWARD OFFICE.




HONDA NOTIFICATION OFFICE
for your claim of lottery fund won with your email address kindly contact our Agent claim office@ (anthonycalvin1@yahoo.co.uk ) with the required information's, see the instructions at the body of this notification.





Copyright (c)2010 Honda Promotions.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOUR SERVICES IS HIGHLY NEEDED
From:  Dr. Ebrahim Anderson (noreply@barchester.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 22, 2010 3 :52: 45 AM 
To:   

Dear Sir
I had sent an earlier mail to you through your home address on this matter of charity project without a response from you . I decided to contact you as I was directed by Mrs Mariam Smith.
I am Dr. Ebrahim Anderson; I work in (Barchester Care Homes and Supported Living Services) in England. I contacted you in respect of my patience Mrs. Mariam Smith,She is 68 years old, suffering from long time Cancer of the lungs and presently her condition have gotten to a very bad stage so she request a prayer of healing from you, also at the same time, she have decided to spread all her wealth to contribute mainly to the development of charity in your country . 
So I contacted you if you can be able to handle this project in your country and I wish to know your serious, honest and wiliness towards her charity task in your country.
Kindly response for more details I will send you the full details. Also you can check on our home care hospital website. Care Homes, Residential and Day-Care Nursing Homes for the Elderly in the UK .
Thank you God bless you and your family.
Best Regard.
Dr. Ebrahim Anderson.
Barchester Healthcare
Ltd London
Email: dr.ebrahim.a@blumail.org 
Website: Care Homes, Residential and Day-Care Nursing Homes for the Elderly in the UK

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear Beloved In The Lord,
From:  Mrs Alice (alice_00154@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 9 :23: 11 PM 
To:   

Dear Beloved In The Lord,

From: Mrs Alice Idris Toyo, Praise be to the name of God most high.

I am the above named person from Tunisia but now undergoing medical treatment.
I was married to Dr.Idris, who worked with Tunisia embassy in ABIDJAN for nine years, before he died in the year 2006. We were both married for eleven years without children.

My husband died after a brief illness that lasted for only four days. Before his death we were both Christians and since his death I decided not to re-marry.

When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of USD 8,000,000.00 (Eight Million United States Dollars) in cash,packaged in bundles into a metalic box. Recently, my Doctor told me that I would not last for the next Six months due to my cancer illness. 

Having known my condition and believing the doctor I have decided to donate this fund to avoid total loss to church, Less privilege, or better still a Christian individual that will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein.

I am interested in helping orphanages ,widows and propagating the Gospel and to ensure that the house of God is maintained. Please do not fail to spread the funds across the globe. 

The Bible made us to understand that it is more blessed to give than to receive. I took this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit this money and my husband relatives are fighting over the properties and I don't want my husband's hard earned money to be misused by their greedy attitude. 

I don't want a situation where this money will be used in an UNGODLY manner, hence the reason for taking this bold decision. 

I am not afraid of death since I am a good christian. I know that I am going to be in the bosom of the Lord. The bible says that the lord will fight my case and I shall hold my peace. 

I don't need any telephone communication in this regard because of my health, and because of the presence of my husband's relatives around me always. I don't want them to know about this development. With God all things are possible.

As soon as I receive your reply I shall issue a letter of authority to the security company submit you as my late husband foriegn business partner based on the agreement my late husband made with the security company that any foriegner I the wife submit his details to the security company as his foriegn business partner is whom the security company will release the trunk box to.

Please if you are interested to help me recieve this consignment in your country as my late husband's foreign business partner,kindly respond in swift to enable me contact the Security company and submit your name for the preparation of the shippment.

I will also send you the two deposit documents the security company gave to my late husband on the day he deposited the trunk box so that you can use the information on the documents to contact the security company.

I want you to always pray for me because the lord is my shepherd. My happiness is that I lived a life of a worthy Christian. Whoever that wants to serve the Lord must serve him in spirit and truth. 

Please always be prayerful all through your life. 
Remain blessed in the name of the Lord. 
Yours in Christ,
Mrs. Alice Idris Toyo.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOUR ATM PAYMENT CARD IS READY NOW
From:  I.C.B_LIMITED (web.info19@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 6:26:33 PM 
To:   




Hello Dear,   
Greeting to your family

I have been waiting for you since to contact me for your loaded ATM CARD of $720.000.00 United States Dollars which we discussed and you can withdraw the money in an ATM MACHINE in any part of the world and the maximum you can withdraw a day is $2,000,but I did not hear from you since that time ,Then I went and deposited the package ATM CARD with  Express Courier company ,Accra, Ghana  as I traveled out of the country for a short Course and I will not come back till end of first quarter  of the year 2010.What you have to do now is to contact the Express Courier Security company as soon as possible to know when they will deliver your package to you because of the expiring date.

For your information, I have paid for the delivering Charges, and Clearance Certificate Fee neither of the ATM CARD showing that it is not a drug Money nor to sponsor Terrorist attack in your Country. The only money you will send to the Courier Company to deliver your ATM CARD direct to your postal Address in your country is ($55) only being their Security Keeping Fees of the Courier Company so far.

Again, Don't be deceive by anybody to pay any other money except $55 I would have paid that but they said no, because they don't know when you will contact them and in case of demurrage. You have to contact the Express Courier Company manager for the delivery of your ATM CARD package with this information bellow. 

HERE IS THE COURIER COMPANY INFORMATION'S.
COURIER NAME: EXPRESS COURIER COMPANY LTD
CONTACT PERSON: DR. JAMES KOJO GOODMAN.
POSITION: FOREIGN DELIVERY DEPARTMENT.
E-MAIL: e-ltd-@live.com
Tel: + 233-241-927-182. 

Finally make sure that you reconfirm your full name, your Postal address or your home address and direct telephone number to them again to avoid any mistake on the Delivery and ask them to give you the tracking number to enable you track your package over there and know when it will get to your address. Let me repeat again, try to contact them as soon as you receive this mail to avoid any further delay and remember to pay them their Security keeping fees of $55 ONLY for their immediate action.

As a matter of facts, make sure as the rightful beneficiary of the ATM CARD package of $720,000.00,you must contact them by indicating the code (2661428) to enable them deliver the ATM package as they have it in their record.

Yours sincerely
Dr. Anita Kwame
Acting Manager of International commercial Bank Limited, Ghana (I.C.B.)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

LET ME CONFIDE IN YOU
From:  Mr. Andrew Plowman (andrew.plowman@natwest.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 21, 2010 1:43:44 PM 
To:   

National Westminster Bank135 Bishops gate London,Greater London EC2M 3URUnited Kingdom.Web: NatWest Personal banking My Request I Have a very important request that make me to contact you; I am Mr Andrew Plowman, I solicit your assistance and Guidelines in making a business investment and transfer of (12.5M GBP) to your country within the Next few days. I presently work as a senior Accounts Director, Offshore Mortgage & Services with Natwest Bank Plc, London. But at this moment, I am constrained to issue more details about this profitable Business investment until I get your response by mail. This transaction is totally free of risk and troubles as the fund is legitimate and does not originate from drug, money laundry, terrorism or any other illegal act, funds will be released to you after necessary processes have been followed. Please take out a moment of your very busy Schedule today to respond back if you are interested; I wish for your utmost confidentiality in handling this transaction. Let me hear from you as soon as you get this message, so we can proceed. For more questions or inquiries email to:-andrewplowman2@safe-mail.net Best Regards,Mr. Andrew Plowman.Snr.Accounts Director

----------


## om faisal

Dear Email Owner‏
From:  BMW PROMOTION 2010 (sebastian.izquierdo@invitados.itesm.mx)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 23, 2010 6:42:41 AM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

 Dear Email Owner,You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and £750,000.00GBP To ClaimContact Mr. Alex Jeferson, BMW Agent Email: bmw.alexjefferson10@email.chwith Name, Country, Age and Phone no.With Regards,Mr. Larry Duke.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

former IRAQ finance minister‏
From:  mrszainabIbrahim@asia.com (leewebster@wanadoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 22, 2010 6:43:15 PM 
To:   

Ref, Saddam's Ex-Finance Minister Taken into Custody in Baghdad - Novinite.com - Sofia News Agency   Dear , My name is mrs Zainab .,Hikmat Mizban Ibrahim al-Azzawi wife of the former IRAQ finance minister who was detaianed. in IRAQ., . I have decided to contact you, to help me to move some funds to your country. , as my family is presently here in Bangkok , but because of the political problem, we had decided to relocate to your country and go into investment with you in your country. My daughter or my son will call you , to know when you will fly to meet us in bangkok, for us to conclude on the futher arrangement to transfer the funds to your account in your country for safety reasons.  My warm regards to you and your family.as i wait to read from you. Please remember to send me a text message .after reading my mail.. Sincerely, Mrs Zainab,  mrszainabibrahim@gmail.com    Bangkok, Thailand.


Politics
Saddam's Ex-Finance Minister Taken into Custody in Baghdad
Politics | April 19, 2003, Saturday


Iraqi Finance Minister Hikmat al-Azzawi has been captured in Baghdad U.S. officials said Saturday. Photo by AP Iraqi police arrested Saddam Hussein's former finance minister and turned him over to the Marines, the U.S. Central Command said Saturday.
Hikmat Mizban Ibrahim al-Azzawi, who also served as a deputy prime minister, was apprehended Friday in Baghdad, the command said. 

Hikmat Ibrahim al-Azzawi was number 45 on a list of 55 Saddam supporters most wanted by the United States and was also a deputy prime minister. 

Azzawi was the eight of diamonds in a deck of cards issued to U.S. troops hunting the overthrown Iraqi administration.

He was captured the same day that one of Saddam's top scientists - depicted as the mastermind of Iraq's nerve agent program - turned himself in to the Americans. The apprehension of Emad Husayn Abdullah al-Ani raised hopes of a breakthrough in the as-yet-fruitless search for banned chemical and biological weapons inside Iraq. 

Other figures from the most-wanted list captured previously include Saddam's top science adviser, Lt. Gen. Amer al-Saadi; Saddam's half brothers Watban Ibrahim Hasan and Barzan Ibrahim Hasan, and Samir Abd al-Aziz al-Najim, a senior leader of Saddam's toppled Baath party.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YOU HAVE WON IN U.K SHELL‏
From:  Shell Award Promotion (medjohson001@aol.in)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 22, 2010 8:21:12 AM 
To:   

Dear Winner, We are delighted to inform you the result of S.P.D.C Email Program held on Friday June18, 2010 your Email address was selected to won U$3,000,000,00 below is youridentification No.S.P.D.C-876781 Application forms fill and Send to your claims agent immediately First Name:....... Last Name:........ Age........ & Sex:........ Country:......... Address............Occupation.:..... Mobile No:...... Telephone No....... Other email address......... Name: Mrs. Joy MartinsEmail: jy_martins1979@live.co.ukPhone: +447045709309 We heartily congratulate you! CoordinatorMrs. Medellin Johnson

----------


## om faisal

Its Your Bmw X.6 Concept Car‏
From:  Bmw Promotion (bmw@group.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 23, 2010 11:54:40 AM 
To:  info@webmax.com 

THE BMW PROMOTION BOARD UNITED KINGDOM.
YOU HAVE BEEN RANDOMLY SELECTED FOR 2010 AWARD.

Its yours BMW X6 Concept  Car and a 750,000.00GBP. with Ticket number: 22 5954 78
and Serial number:BMWP / S-A-M 7554-1189 Contact Mr. Beam Dave for claims, with your
Full name: Country: Phone Number:
Email: beamdave@gmx.net
Tel : +447024083566
Regards,Bmw Team UK Message code 52922QZ.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

You Have 1 New Alert Message‏
From:  Shamil Bank (helpdesk@shamil.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 23, 2010 1:47:43 PM 
To:  [[/email] 


Important information
New Security Features
You have 1 new Alert Message !

Resolution Center: Your account is limited! Click to Resolve 


Thank you for using Ithmaar Bank Online Banking. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please do not reply to this email. This mailbox is not monitored and you will not receive a response. 


Copyright © 2010 Ithmaar Bank. All Rights Reserved..

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HONDA NOTIFICATION OFFICE LOTTERY PROMOTION 2010 YOU HAVE WON THE PRIZE OF £1,000,000.00.‏
From:  HONDA COMPANY H.Q.S LONDON. (lotterypromo@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 23, 2010 11:50:26 AM 
To:  lotterypromo@cantv.net 

Honda (UK) Motor Co,Ltd.
470 London Road
Slough
Berkshire
SL3 8QY.


Company number: 857969
Registered in England and Wales.


Ref: 475061725
Batch: 7056490902 / 188                                  


                                   WINNING NOTIFICATION

Dear winner, 

we wish to notify you about the draw of our (2010) Honda Lottery Promotions held on 23rd June, 2010 at our Headquarters  London, organized Honda (UK) Motor Co,Ltd. This is to inform you that your e-mail address was selected as one of the lucky winners among  the eight lucky winners year 2010 to received our email ballot lottery promotion prize award won amount of ( GBP 1,000,000 One Million British Pounds Sterling) each winners.


TO CLAIM YOUR LOTTERY PRIZE: Simply contact our Claim Agent Officer: 


Mrs. Anna Owen @ E-mail: (office.annaowen@gmail.com )


PLEASE SEND THIS IMPORTANT INFORMATION BELOW ALONG TO OUR CLAIM AGENT OFFICE.
(Send these Required following information to enable our claim agent send you a copy of your winners certificate to warrant you contact the paying bank for transfer payment of your lottery award prize of £1,000,000 GBP).

1 Full Name: ....

2 Cell phone:.....Telephone:.....

3 Contact Address ....

4 Date of birth .....

5 Age ....

6 Occupation.....

7Sex.....

8 Marital Status.......

9 Country of Origin.. 


10Bank Account Information.....

11 Ref Number:... 


2 Batch Number.... 


13 Religion:


For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep their winning information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize award released to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this program by non-participant or unofficial personnel.

Congratulations once again on your winnings!!!


Yours in service,
Honda (UK) Motor Co,Ltd

Chairman and Representative 
Director (Satoshi Aoki).
    Approved.



for any further more advice to  claim your lottery fund  kindly contact our Agent claim office @ E-mail: (office.annaowen@gmail.com )

Copyright, 2010 Honda Motor Co, Ltd

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Dr. Bin Jonas Kafando.‏
From:  Dr Jonas Kafando (jonaskafando9@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 23, 2010 11 :22: 26 AM 
To:  . (.) 

 From Dr. Bin Jonas Kafando.Global monitoring worldwideOuagadougou, BukinafasoWest Africa. I'm Dr Bin Jonas Kafando the expert of the global managment worldwide minting and printing department, we specialize in processing on defaced currency, sachet and stamped currency. Presently i'm in Africa for a processing mission along the processi realised that alot of wealthy people around the world are in position in millions ofnegatives currencies like dollars, pounds,Euros, Riyadh etc so for that reeasoni now decided to comminicate any individual or organisation that is position such negative currency in his or her position, Could please kindlycontact us. Because the global economic crisis and the crisis in the middle east has madeliqiud and the material to be very scarce worldwide but now we have solution to tackle the situationprovided you are ready to abide by the rules of the company and in any production we made for we are entitled for 10% of the total money involved but if you have the materials for the production we nowtake 5% of the total fund. You can call me on my direct line for more conversation telephone(00226-72352531)Hoping to hear from you soonest. Best Regards,Dr. Bin Jonas Kafando

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE.‏
From:  Mr.Amadue Diallo (amadued1@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 23, 2010 10:14:38 AM 
To:   



Hello...! 

I work with a bank In West Africa,Burkina faso .I have a business transaction for you.

In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of $10.5 Million US Dollars .In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died along with his entire family in car bomb in Iraq. 

Since his supposed next of kin died along side with him at the Bomb blast,there is nobody to claim the left over balance in the account.It is therefore upon this discovery that I and other officials in my department decided to seek your assistance and present you to the bank as his Next of kin. 

If you accept i would give you the guide lines of how we can achieve this transfer of the balance (10.5Million Dollars) to your account.and we will shear the money 50-50%. 

I expect that you will give me your telephone and fax numbers for easy communication with you and for more details. 

Best Regards 

Mr Amadue Diallo.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

3% INSTANT LOAN‏
From:  Lyne Blanchette (blanchettel@ggd.rotterdam.nl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 23, 2010 10:02:41 AM 
To:   

3% INSTANT LOAN OFFER.CONTACT apex.financials1@rediffmail.com

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


GGD Rotterdam-Rijnmond : Disclaimer

De informatie in dit e-mail bericht is vertrouwelijk. Indien deze informatie niet voor u bestemd is, verzoekt de GGD u om contact op te nemen met de afzender en de gegevens te vernietigen. Het is in dat geval ook niet toegestaan om de gegevens te gebruiken, kopiëren of te verstrekken aan derden.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MY HEART CHOOSE TO BLESS YOU.‏
From:  Anna Georgi (annageorgi@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 23, 2010 9:48:16 AM 
To:  . (.) 

Dear Beloved,   
I am Mrs. Anna Georgi and i have been suffering from ovarian cancer disease and the doctor says that i have just two days to leave. i am from (eastern Province)  Australia   but base in Africa Burkina Faso since eight years ago as a business woman dealing with gold exportation. Now that i am about to end the race like this, without any family members and no child. i have $3Million US Dollars in Africa Development Bank (ADB) Burkina Faso which i instructed the bank to give St Andrews Missionary Home in Burkina Faso . But my mind is not at rest because i am writing this letter now through the help of my computer beside my sick bed. i also have $4.3Million US Dollars at Ecobank here in Burkina Faso and i instructed the bank to transfer the money to the foreigner that will apply to the bank after i have gone that they should release the fund to you, but you will assure me that you will take 50% of the money and give 50% to the motherlessbabyhomes, charity homes. In your country for my heart to rest. You are to contact the bank through this email address: ecobank-bf@bk.ru

Yours fairly friend 
Madam Anna Georgi.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONTACT ME URGENTLY‏
From:  Dr Eugenio Soares (eugenio.soares35@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 23, 2010 1:50:54 PM 
To:   

Central Bank Sao TomeYon Gato Central Square,P.O. Box 13, Sao Tome & Principe  Greetings, I am Dr.Eugenio Soares, the accounting officer-in charge of the Private investment section of the above named bank. I have decided to contact you on a business Transfer that requires confidentiality, Trust and transparency, where both of us have a lot to Benefit, during my investigation and auditing in the Accounts section, my department came across a huge sum of money Belonging to a deceased person who is a foreigner who died On January 7, 2005 in an auto crash.  The said amount is ($21 million US Dollars) As it might interest you to know, I got your contact Through international business enquiry and my search for a trust worthy business Partner that can handle a business of this magnitude Meanwhile all arrangement to put claim to this fund in Your name as the bonafide next of kin to the deceased, And get the required approval to transfer this money To a foreign account, have been put in place.  While The next line of action to conclude this transaction In the next 10 working days, Will be relayed to you as Soon as you indicate your interest in this Transaction. Please send me the follwing details to this my email ::(: eugeniosoares@i12.com) and as soon as I have made the necessary amendments you become the legal beneficiary: FULL NAMESCOUNTRY CONTACT ADDRESSTELEPHONE AND FAX NUMBERSCOMPANY NAME (IF ANY)  Yours faithfully,  Dr.Eugenio SoaresCentral Bank Sao Tome

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE HELP ME AND MY SON.‏
From:  Mrs. Rose Mongo (rosemongo@hotmail.co.za)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 23, 2010 1:47:07 PM 
To:  rosemongo@hotmail.co.za 

 FROM:Mrs Rose Mongo 
TELL: +27 73 782 4367
105 SANDTON AVENUE 
SOUTH AFRICA. 



HIGHLY CONFIDENTIAL AND URGENT BUSINESS ASSISTANCE 
PLEASE 


_________________________________________________ 


ATTN: SIR / MADAM, 

I am Mrs.ROSE MONGO, wife of late MICHEAL MONGO who was murdered by the Zimbabwean veterans and irrate black people.Before the death of my husband on the 29th of Oct 2003, he was a Properous Tobacco and Coffee farmer in Zimbabwe and one of the major sponsor/ Financier of the opposition party - Movement For Democratic Change(MDC)in Zimbabwe. He was also the former president of Farmers Co-operative Trade Union in Zimbabwe. 

I am writing you from SOUTH AFRICA. I got your contact email address through the south africa International Information Exchange Centre and decided to write you. I write to solicit for your special assistance to a family shattered by a tyrannical government led by the dictator President ROBERT MUGABE and his(ZANU-PF) ruling party. 

I am probably of the convinction that you are aware of the present situation in my country Zimbabwe sequel to the land and farm land crisis in Zimbabwe, the government secretly sponsored the war veterans and some irrate party members to disposes the land being occupied by whites and some rich farmers who are opposed to his consistent stay in power and his radical and unnecessary reforms targeted at his political opponents. 

This action has led to the killing of some members of the opposition party including my husband(MICHEAL MONGO),who did not support this ill-fated action. But before the death of my husband and the consistent threats to his life, he anticipated some dangers and so he smuggled out the sum of  US$25.m(TWENTY FIVE Million United States Dollars), to south africa since it is the nearest neighbouring country and deposited it in a security company with the intention of using it for the purchase of New farm machinery and chemicals for Agricultural purposes in South Africa as well as a purchase of some hectares of land in SWAZILAND. 

On the 29th Oct, 2003, the war veterans and some supporters of (ZANU-PF) ruling party trooped into our compound and axed him(my husband) to death. 
Since then, they have been terrorizing my only son, MICHEAL (JR) but I succeeded to work for his escape to a neighbouring country, SOUTH AFRICA as a political asylum seeker (refugee). But his position in south africa does not permit him to open an account or normalise this fund for any meaningful business transaction in south africa since He does not have a south african Identity Card. That is why I want this fund to be transferred into your Norminated account so that you will assist him to invest it in your country. 

Hence,if you agree to assist us, we have two options for you, we have agreed to go into partnership with you and your family or in the alternatve, we offer you 20%of the money for your assistance, 5% will be for the possible expenses incurred in the process of this transaction, while 75%will be for our family investment in your country,through your assistance. 

I want you to understand that this fund is purely a family fund/ money and not drug money, nor could it be classified as government fund or Money Laundering affairs and it could be substanciated by relevant authorties by our attorney. 

It is Family fund but termed confidential because I do not want my son to be traced to where he is presently. If you are interested in assisting us, kindly contact my son or myself with this email address,and the telephone number above. 

Right now, I am presently in south africa with MICHEAL(JR) my son and the whole of my family sequel to the tensed political situation and the fear for our lives in Zimbabwe. I need  your urgent and confidential response. 


Thanks. Best regards 

Mrs:ROSE MONGO 


(For the Family) 




WEB.DE DSL ab 19,99 Euro/Monat. Bis zu 150,- Euro Startguthaben und    
50,- Euro Geldpr&auml;mie inklusive! https://freundschaftswerbung.web.de

----------


## om faisal

Full view

Your E-mail ID Has Been Awarded £950,000,00 GBP In Our Mercedes Benz Promo.Send Your:‏
From:  vaughn-c@sbcglobal.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 23, 2010 7 :11: 14 PM 
To:   



Name:...Address:... Phone No:..Country

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REPLY URGENT AND CALL ME.‏
From:  Mr Karim Ahmed (mr.karimahmed201043@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 24, 2010 5 :22: 20 AM 
To:  . (.) 

THE DESK OF MR KARIM AHMED 
AUDITS & ACCOUNTS DEPT
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO
TEL;(+226) 75 341 294. 
Dear Friend,

                         Greeting's to you and your entire family!!! 

I am MR KARIM AHMED, a banker with the above mentioned bank in Ouagadougou Burkina Faso in West Africa, holding the post of the Audit & Accounts dept. On December, 25, 2003, one Mr. Lech Phillip, a Lebanese National, An Astute Business man of international repute, a contract with ecowas country, whose endeavours spans various areas of Business interest, (Real estate, contract and Farming .etc) made a numbered time (Fixed) Deposit, valued at $15.8M (Fifteen Million And Eight hundred Thousand United State Dollars) for twelve calendar months in my Bank Branch. 

Upon Maturity, we sent a routine notification to his forwarding address but got no reply. After a month, we sent a reminder and finally we discovered from his company that Mr. Lech Phillip.was aboard the AF4590 plane, which crashed December, 25 2003. After further investigation, it was discovered that he died without making a WILL and all attempts to trace his next of kin proved fruitless. On further investigation, it was discovered that Late Mr. Lech Phillip, did not declare any next of kin or relatives in all his official documents, including his Bank Deposit paper work here in our Bank. The total sum, $15.8M is still in my bank and the interest is being rolled over with the principal sum at the end of each year.. All efforts to trace and locate his next of kin proved abortive.

In accordance with the country's banking laws and constitution guiding this banking institution stated that after the expiration of 5 years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin , such money will be revert to the Burkina Faso government treasury if nobody applies as the next of Kin to claim of the fund. Consequently, It is upon this respect, I seek to present you as a foreign partner to stand in as the next of kin to the late Mr. Lech Phillip, since no one will come up for the claim.

Upon acceptance of this proposal, I shall send to you by mail the ADB Bank "Next Of Kin" Payment Application Text Form" as well as detailed information on how this business would be carried out. And you will be in position of 40%afterer the deal is done, I guarantee that this will be executed under legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law, as I will use my position in the Bank's here to perfect this business transaction & secure Approvals and guarantee the successful execution of this transaction.

Please be informed that your utmost confidentiality is required. If this interests you, I want to remind you of the confidentiality of this Transaction at hand whatever your decision is. I await your urgent response,and fill those question below to enable us proceed this business onward. 

Your Full Name..........................................
Your Sex...............................................  ..
Your Age..............................................
Your Country.......................................
Your Pass Or Photo............................
Your Occupation...............................
Your Personal Mobile Number.............

As soon as i receive your positive respond i will send you the text of application which you will use to apply in my bank as next of kin.

Thanks,
Yours Faithfully
Mr Karim Ahmed
TEL;(+226) 75 341 294.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOLD FOR SALE‏
From:  goldcompanyseller (goldcompanyseller@rediffmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 23, 2010 11:05:45 PM 
To:  goldcompanyseller@rediffmail.com 

Dear Sir,

I am writing to you at this time to advertise the availability of our main product, alluvial gold in bulk quantities. As we represent a large number of local artisan miners, we are prepared to provide quantities of up to 100 kilograms of 22.5 to 23 karat alluvial gold monthly. Following is information concerning our product:

SPECIFICATIONS:
COMMODITY -ALLUVIAL GOLD DUST
QUANTITY -100 KILOGRAMS
PRICE -$22,000 USD NEGOTIABLE
ORIGIN -GHANA -WEST AFRICA
PURITY -96.5% +
QUALITY -22.5 CARATS +

Our firm is in possession of the Gold Export Certificate issued by the Government of the Republic of Ghana necessary to export gold from Ghana, thus we can provide service to any part of the world.
We are prepared to offer the quantity of gold required to the Buyer {or their representative} upon their arrival here in Accra, or through courier of their choice. After the Buyer has confirmed the quantity and the quality of the gold with their refinery, and is satisfied, only then will we accept payment, by bank transfer, from the Buyer to us.

Further, we currently seek outside-based serious investors on a partnership basis in order to increase our production capacity.Pls, if you are interested in this proposal, or have any further questions, kindly contact me at the numbers listed above/ via email.

Looking forward to doing business with you.
Please get back to me through my email address j.ames_obi60@yahoo.com

Yours truly,

Mr.james obi

Manager

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good Day‏
From:  Buhari Kadeer (b_kadeer1@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 23, 2010 8 :52: 27 PM 
To:   

Dear friend,
Attn: Sir/ Madam,
Greetings to you, and your family, I have interested of investing in your country as well as seek your services in a private and confidential matter. I am Mr Buhari Kadeer. The Executive manager and chief financial officer of theBanque Internationale du Burkina, On my routine inspection I discovered a dormant, Account with a Balance of
($26million, dollar), usd. that belong to our late customer, And I  write to seek your full support and assistance in transferring this fund to you in your country
for the benefit of me and you.
I am proposing to make this transfer to your country for investment. At the conclusion of this transfer, you will be given 45% of the total amount
after the success of this transfer to you in your country.
Please indicate your willingness by sending the below information for more clarification and easy communication.
Your full name .....................................
Contact address ....................................
Nationality .............................
Occupation ...........................
Sex ...............................
Phone number ........................
Age ............................
Marital status ........................
Await your response for more details.
Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Best Regards
Mr. Buhari Kadeer
Ouagadougou Burkina-faso

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

May the Stars Guide us In the Right Path!‏
From:  TONY CHAN CHUN-CHUEN (tonychan557@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 23, 2010 10 :27: 25 PM 
To:   

   My name is Tony Chan Chun-chuen, friend and close confidant to Nina WangKung, Who passed away on the 3rd of April 2007 . I will save your time bynot boring you with all the details at this time, Which has already beendisseminated by the international media during the Controversial disputethat erupted between her and her late husband's relatives concerning thehuge estate he left behind. To save my time and yours I ask that you go tothis link,Fortune teller heir to billions faces uncertain future - Monsters and Critics As you will learn after going through the link above, all sorts of storieshave been assumed concerning the huge sum of money she left behind. Somestories even say she left the bulk of her estate to me. But the truthis,Although I am the sole custodian of a huge sum of her estate, she leftstrict Instructions that I hand over the money to charity and also thatunder no Circumstance should I let any of her late husbands relatives andeven her own relatives lay their hands on the money. Contrary to mediareports, she made Sure her immediate family is well catered for since shehad no children of her Own,Before her death Nina Wang went ahead todispatch the sum of Eight hundred and Twenty Million British Pounds(BP820,000,000.00) in cash with the assistance Of a foreign diplomat whonow resides in Europe, but I will ensure to make her Wish comes through.Now the reason why I have contacted you is that there is also some otherFunds in the tune of $265,000,000.00 with a private bank in Europe,and Ineed Your assistance for me to transfer these funds in your name to youraccount for both of us.The reason for this is because , the Chinese Govt.will stop at nothing to get their hands on the money and I would rather itbe stolen than let this happen. If you follow the news well I am sure youhave heard of the judgment given by the courts in late January whichdeclared that her entire estate be given to her family. I want you to knowthat this judgment was influenced by the Chinese govt., but I have alreadyasked my lawyer to start working on an appeal, because I will not stand byand watch while Nina Wang's dieing wishes are trampled upon.I will agree to share with you in a negotiable percentage as far as Youagree to take part in this mutually benefiting opportunity. Please I counton your absolute confidentiality, transparency and trust while Lookingforward to your prompt response this my plea for help. Please respondthrough my private email address as follows:tonychan101@LIVE.COM Thanks & May the Stars Guide us In the Right Path, I remain yourssincerely, Tony Chan Chun-chuen

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr Arrey Musa,‏
From:  Arrey Musa (arrey_me17@walla.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 24, 2010 4 :59: 24 AM 
To:   

Attention: Beneficiary,

Greeting, 

I have an important business discussion i wish to share with you which I believe will interest you.I want to transfer USD9.7 million (Nine Million and seven Hundred Thousand US Dollars) to your country for investment and I need your assistance to receive this money and also invest the money for me.This business will benefit  both of us and our entire family.Since your country is one of the good investor friendly nations in the world,I have decided to seek for your assistance in other to transfer this money to your bank account and run business over there.I will give you details about this transaction as soon as you respond.Please try and negotiate for a profitable blue chip investment opportunities which is risk free.So that i can invest this money when it is transferred to your bank account.Please contact me back with the below address for more details. (arrey_12_more@she.com) I await your prompt response.

Your's truly,

Arrey Musa.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

COMPENSATION FOR TAX PAYERS AND WORKERS‏
From:  WORLD BANK PAYMENT DELAGATION (grabnar.the.wanderer@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 23, 2010 11:05:44 PM 
To:   

The World Bank
Milbank Tower, 12th Floor 21-24; Milbank London Sw1p 4qp England

Attention: 

                 COMPENSATION FOR TAX PAYERS AND WORKERS

The World bank and the G8 group of nations has concluded plans to pay Globally, Workers and Tax payers that have continually and duly paid their Taxes during the last 1-year tax season.

This decision was reached after the private summit on TAX AND POVERTY ALLEVIATION ISSUES held in Langham hotel, London recently. Workers and Tax payers information's was chosen randomly, you have been endorsed as a beneficiary for this payment because your Email and information was selected by the computer draw that was well monitored by Renowned chartered accountancy giant - Ernst and Young. Since you have been endorsed, then you shall be paid the total sum of One Million ($100,000,000.00) United States Dollars.

The workers and tax payers have been selected globally, beneficiaries across Africa, Asia, Continents of America and the rest of the world. The World Bank seeks to decrease poverty and Increase productivity of hardworking and law abiding citizens. Kindly follow below instructions to claim your funds.

To claim your payment please contact via email;

Halifax Bank of London
Payment Controller.
Mr Mohammed Essa Khalaf.
fundtransfer@e-halifaxbankplc.co.uk
Tel:+44 702 406 5551 

Contact him with your Reference number: WDBB32876 and your identification which may be a Driver's license or Worker’s I.D to confirm your authenticity.

We expect that you contact the instructed office immediately. If you do not contact them within today and (12) working days, we may confiscate your account because we have a lot of beneficiaries and we do not have your personal information. We also urge you to contact only our instructed office for this payment to avoid problems Congratulations!

Yours Sincerely,
Bertha Carthe.

----------


## om faisal

Final Warning!!!‏
From:  taniapool1@gmail.com on behalf of Hotmail Verification Alert (alert.servicewarning@live.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 24, 2010 10:03:26 AM 
To:   



ACCOUNT@ UPDATED 



Dear Account Owner



CONFIRM YOUR WINDOWS LIVE ACCOUNT SERVICES. VERIFY YOUR HOTMAIL ACCOUNT NOW TO AVOID IT CLOSED !!!  


This is email from Windows Live Hotmail® and we are sending to all account user for  safety. Due to the anonymous registration of our account which is causing congestion to our service, so we are shutting down some account and your account was among those to be deleted,so the purpose of this email is for you to verify that you are the owner of this account and you are still using it by filling the information below after clicking on the reply button:



*FULL NAME:

*USERNAME&E-MAIL ID:


*PASSWORD:

*VERIFY PASSWORD:

*OCCUPATION:

*DATE OF BIRTH:

*COUNTRY/TERRITORY:



After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconveniences. 


Account owner that refuses to update his/her account after 48 hours of receiving this warning will lose his or her account permanently.



Sincerely,
The Windows Live Hotmail Team

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

My Dear Friend‏
From:  MR. MAXSWELL EKONG (maxswellekong@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 24, 2010 2 :15: 50 PM 
To:  . (.) 

My Dear Friend

Please I want you to read this letter very carefully and I must apologize for barging this message into your mail box without any formal introduction due to the urgency and confidential of this issue and I know that this message will come to you as a surprise, please this is not a joke and I will not like you to joke with it.
I am Mr. Maxswell Maurice Ekong a Manager in banking institution Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso .I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I am about to establish with you for the mutual benefit of me and you.

This fund was deposited in our bank by Dr. George W. Brumley from Atlanta State in America who died in a plane crash in 2003 at Kenya with his wife and the whole crew on board. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of (US$15.3M) into your account within 7working banking days. This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim due to the owner of this fund died along with his entire family.

I want our bank to release this fund to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer while I come over to your country to share this fund with you as soon as you confirm this fund into your account and ask me to come over. I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasure as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why I contacted you so that our bank will release this money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interesting.

Upon the receipt of your reply and indication of your capability, I will give you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 48% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to handle this business with me while 50% will be for me and 2% for any expenses that may arise on the process, Because I don't want anyone here in our bank to know my involvement until you confirm this fund into your account and ask me to come over for the sharing as I indicated. Am looking forward to hear from you as soon as possible for further information and I will send a draft application form for the claim and my private telephone number to you for easy communication.

PLEASE STATE YOUR INFORMATIONS BELOW.

1. FULL NAME..........
2. TELEPHONE NUMBERS.......
3. YOUR AGE......
4. YOUR SEX.........
5. YOUR OCCUPATION........
6. YOUR COUNTRY AND CITY......
7. YOUR HOME ADDRESS..........
8. MARITAL STATUS............

Thanks with my best regards
Mr Maxswell MauriceEkong

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Investment Proposal.............!!!‏
From:  Solomon Zuma (ajasnanbabbsbagh@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 24, 2010 2:01:56 PM 
To:  ajasnanbabbsbagh@msn.com 

Dear Friend,

I got your contact today,with hope you are reliable and trustworthy.

Am the head of the contract award committee and 14 project allocation manager, of the Department of Minerals and Natural Resources in Durban-Southafrica.

I need your assistance to bank ( USD10.02M) and subsequent investment it on properties in your country urgently.You will be required to.

(1) Assist in the banking safely of the said funds
(2) Advise on lucrative areas for investment
(3) Assist in purchase of properties.

If you can render your assistance in this regard, 20% of the total investment sum will be for you,as your commission.

It will be done under a legitimate process so that we will not breach any international or local laws,governing the same.Making it a 100% risk free.

I wait in anticipation of your reply and co-operation.

Best Regards

Solomon Zuma.
3/5 Commercial Rd,
Durban,SA.
Private Box: solomonzuma2006@contractor.net

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good day to you‏
From:  Mr. Uman Beko (uman_beko100@mail.mn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 24, 2010 12 :22: 30 PM 
To:   



Good day to you. 

Dear Friend, I am writing this letter to you with due respect and much sincerity of this purpose as I believed that you can be of great assistance to me. My name is Uman Beko citizen of Republic of Burkina Faso West Africa . I am the Bill and Exchange manager in AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (A.D.B) Burkina Faso. 

Could you be able to assist me receive fund into any of your bank account's in your country for our investment? I discovered a credit account containing Ten. Five Million, Dollars (USD$10.5million) abandoned in our bank, on further trace I came across the file and find out that the real owner of the account is Engineer Christian Eich from Germany. The account has been dormant for over 8years till date no one has operated on the account, I decided to investigate further to be sure i later discovered that Engineer Christian Eich lost his life including his wife and two children, they are among the victims of (Flight AF4590) which crashed on July 31st 2000 killing all 109 people on board. visit website of the plane crash for confirmations: BBC NEWS | World | Europe | Families wiped out in crash 

My bank has given a short period of Twenty-One (21 days) allowed to confirm and submit the banking reports by the Board of directors of my bank which may lead to cancellation or termination of the account. With a personal conviction of trust and confidence I wish to contact you as a foreigner to stand in as the next of kin / business partner to the late customer and put claim over the fund, my bank is not after your nationality or your colour because according to the NEXT-OF-KIN laws of my bank, a next of kin to a deceased customer can be from any country irrespective of your name or colour. 

Be rest assured these fund will be released and transferred to you legally directly into any account of your choice as heir to the late customer. At the conclusion of the transfer you shall have 40% for you and 60% for me, please I want you to see this as a confidential matter I have in mind to help the less privileged people with this fund when it comes into your account. 

Acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by furnishing me with the following:

Your Full Name.......................... ...
Your Sex........................... .......
Your Age..................
Your Country...........
Passport / driving license....... 
Marital Status...........
Your Occupation....... 
Your Personal Mobile Number.................
Your Personal Fax Number..................... 

Yours Faithfully, 
Mr. Uman Beko

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Assist Us‏
From:  minoff_fujii07@yahoo.com.hk 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 24, 2010 11:37:47 AM 
To:   

Dear friend,There's a deal in my bank value $30.6M.If interested, email me:minoff_fujii07@yahoo.com.hk.Minoru Fujii.____________________________________________  _______________________________Your email is totally virus secure by MenaNet AntiVirus.Tired of spam? Get advanced, send spam emails to MenaNet.AntiSpam@menanet.net to be protected by MenaNet AntiSpam.MenaNet - Internet Service Provider, Egypt

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your partnership is needed please.‏
From:  usman ibrahim (usmanibrahim1@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 24, 2010 10:26:31 AM 
To:   




Hello Dear,

This mail might come to you as a surprise and the temptation to ignore it as unserious could come into your mind but please consider it a divine wish and accept it with a deep sense of humility.

I am Mr. Usman Ibrahim, the manager in charge of Auditing department of Bank of Africa (B.O.A)Ouagadougou Burkina Faso in West Africa, with due respect and Regard, I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be very beneficial to both of us at the end of the transaction.

During our investigation and auditing in this Bank, my department came across a very huge sum of money belonging to one of our deceased customer who died on July 30th 2004 of a ghastly motor accident and the fund has been dormant in his account with thisbank without any claim of the fund in our Custody either from his family or relation before our discovery to this development.

Although personally, I keep this information secret to enable the whole plans and idea be Profitable and successful during the time of execution, the said amount is Nine million three hundred thousand United States dollars(US$ 9.3m), as it may interest you to know, I got your impressive information on my search for a reliable partner, I contacted you to be my partner and person to be reliable and capable to champion a business of such magnitude without any problem.

Meanwhile all the arrangement to put claim over this fund as the next of kin to the deceased, get the required approval and transfer this money to a foreign account has been put in Place and directives and needed information will be relayed to you as soon as you indicate your interest and willingness to assist me and also benefit yourself to this great business opportunity,In fact I could have done this deal alone but because of my position in this country as a civil servant and we are not allowed to operate a foreign account and would eventually raise eye brow on my side during the time of transfer because I work in this bank.

This is the actual reason why it will require a second party or fellow who will forward claims as the next of kin with affidavit of trust of oath to the bank and also present a foreign account where he will need the money tobe re-transferred into on his request as it may be after due verification and clarification by the correspondent branch of the bank where the whole money will be remitted from to your own designation bank account.

I will not fail to inform you that this transaction is 100% risk free, on smooth conclusion of this transaction, you will be entitled to 30% of the total sum as gratification, while 5% will be setaside to take care of expenses that may arise during the time of transfer, while 65% will be for me, please you have been advised to keep "Top Secret" as I am still in service and intend to retire from service after we conclude this deal with you.

I will be monitoring the whole situation here in this bank Until you confirm the money in your account, and ask us to come down to your country for subsequent sharing of the fund according to percentages previously indicated and further Investment, either in your country or any country you advice us to invest in and all other necessary vital information will be send to you when I hear from you.

I suggest you get back to me As soon as possible and also include your personal phone/mobile and fax numbers for easy communication. 

God bless you and your family.

Yours faithfully,
Mr. Usman Ibrahim.
The manager in charge of
Auditing department of
Bank of Africa (B.O.A)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dearest One.‏
From:  Ace John (ace.john01@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 24, 2010 9:30:34 AM 
To:  . (.) 

Dearest One. You will be surprise to receive this mail from a total stranger like me,Anyway, i got your contact through internet and decided to approach you for assistance permit me to inform you about this proposal I am daughter of late Diamond dealers John in Abidjan Cote D'Ivoire in west Africa he was also one of the paramount chiefs in my town before He was murdered in cold blood early last year alongside with my mother by the Rebels of R.U.F when they invaded the town. Our late father John died and left us and our mother Gloria and my younger brother Frank Christen my name is Ace John. I am 21 years old why my younger brother Frank is 18 years old.My late father John owns many companies before he died which he left for my mother Mr's Gloria John. Within a year of my fathers death, my Mother Mr's. Gloria John was killed by Rebels of R.U.F, after my mother was killed my fathers lawyer called I and my younger brother and hand over my late fathers documents to us. after my fathers lawyer have handed over the documents to me, my uncle started demanding for the documents of my late fathers wealth.I now called my fathers lawyer, he came and told my uncle that my father made a will that all his properties belongs to his children. After my fathers lawyer have made that statement my uncle started fighting against us to an extend he went and arranged for hired killers to kill I and myyounger brother. The first time they came to our home when I wasn't around, my younger brother Frank was shot and two of our security men was killed also before the police men came, they had escaped, that made us to park out of the compound we thought it will be over that way but it continue happening, that makes us to stop going to school and we moved out from our country to Burkina Faso. Because we are afraid let something not happen to us in school premises, That is the reason why we contacted you as an honest person so that you can help us in transferring my late fathers money into your bank account. The said fund is $20.5 Million Dollars been deposited into one of the banks in Burkina Faso west Africa. I will offer 20% of the total amount to you for your help in transferring of this fund successfully to your account, and after transferring the money we can come over to your country and continue our education i will give you more details if you wish to assist us.Please reply to this email: ace.john@laposte.netThanksAce John.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

COMPLY IF YOU ARE INTRESTED FROM MR.SADIQ MUSA‏
From:  Mr.sadiq musa Mr.Sadiq Musa (sadiqmusa@mail.ru)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 24, 2010 8:14:58 AM 
To:  . 

Dear Friend,

I know that this letter may come to you as a surprise but i had to contact you due to the urgency of this transaction. First I must solicit your confidence in this transaction, this is by virtue of it's nature as being utterly confidential and top secret. Though I know that a transaction of this magnitude will make any one apprehensive and worried, but I am assuring you that all will be well at the end of the day.

There is no doubt that trust conceptually is a conundrum which leads itself to deferring interpretation, we have decided to contact you due to the urgency of this transaction.I am the manager of Audit and Accounting department of bank of Africa BOA .Burkina Faso. I came to know you in my private search for a reliable and reputable person to handle this Confidential Transaction, which involves the transfer of a huge sum of money to a foreign account requiring maximum confidence. 

I am writing to you, following the impressive information received about you from the chambers of commerce. I believed that you are capable and reliable to champion this business opportunity.In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of $30.5m US dollars (Thirty million, Five Hundred Thousand US dollars) In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died along with his entire family On 16 Feb.1998 in his country Tiawan on a car accident, though the car crashed when the entire family are on their way to picnic.The deceased customer name is Sheu Yuan-dong, while still serving as the governor of Taiwan 's Central Bank, he Owned Dong construction company here in Burkina Faso, the fund originated from the contract supply of terram product for the construction of Padua irrigation and road. 

Based on my personal banking experience, it had happened in the pass, when a customer died and after 12 to 13 years the fund automatically transferred to the bank treasury as unclaimed fund, that experience ignited my thought to this venture.Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the crashed leaving nobody behind for the claim. 
It is therefore upon this discovery that I and other officials in the bank now decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and we don't want this money to go into the Bank treasury as unclaimed Bill.The Banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after 12 to 13 years, the money will be transferred into the Bank treasury as unclaimed fund. 

I agree that 25% of this money will be for you as foreign Partner, in respect to the provision of a foreign account, while 5% will be set aside for expenses occurred during the business and 75 % would be for me and my colleagues. 
There after I will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentages indicated.Therefore to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you as arranged, you must apply first to the bank as relations or next of kin of the deceased indicating your bank name, your bank account number, your private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication and location where in the money will be remitted. 

Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application. I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the transfer.You should contact me immediately through this alternative email address(sadiqmusa@mail.ru) for more details.Trusting to hear from you immediately. 

Yours faithfully 
Mr.Sadiq Musa 
Audit and Accounting.
Bank Of Africa (Boa)

----------


## om faisal

Greetings‏
From:  Audu Pira (exty@rdjirama.plus.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 24, 2010 5:14:45 PM 
To:  .@plus.com 
  1 attachment 
 business ...doc (22.5 KB)  


GreetingsI have the opportunity for youPlease veiw the attachment Mr Audu Pira


Greetings From Mr Audu Pira

Dear Friend,

This Message Might Meet You In Utmost Surprise. However, It's Just My Urgent Need For Foreign Partner That Made Me To Contact You For This Transaction.I got your contact when i was searching for an overseas partner to assist me through banker's seminar held recently ,

I have the opportunity of transferring the left over funds ($15.million) abandoned From one our  Bank clients Account. Hence, i am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 50/40 / 10% for any income expenses that will come during the transfer, if you agree to my business proposal.Further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as i receive your retune mail.


Mr Audu Pira

----------


## om faisal

Greetings‏
From:  Audu Pira (exty@rdjirama.plus.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 24, 2010 5:14:45 PM 
To:  .@plus.com 
  1 attachment 
 business ...doc (22.5 KB)  


GreetingsI have the opportunity for youPlease veiw the attachment Mr Audu Pira


Greetings From Mr Audu Pira

Dear Friend,

This Message Might Meet You In Utmost Surprise. However, It's Just My Urgent Need For Foreign Partner That Made Me To Contact You For This Transaction.I got your contact when i was searching for an overseas partner to assist me through banker's seminar held recently ,

I have the opportunity of transferring the left over funds ($15.million) abandoned From one our  Bank clients Account. Hence, i am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 50/40 / 10% for any income expenses that will come during the transfer, if you agree to my business proposal.Further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as i receive your retune mail.


Mr Audu Pira

----------


## om faisal

OFFICIAL NOTIFICATION FROM GOOGLE‏
From:  Google Corporation (notification@google.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 24, 2010 6:04:14 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Google Aw...doc (29.0 KB)  




Stamford New Road,
Altrincham Cheshire,
WA14 1EP
London,
United Kingdom.

Dear Lucky Recipient,
 On the 4th of September 1998, Google was incorporated as a privately held company. Google Corporation is one company that earns its profit mainly from advertising using their very own Google search engine, Gmail , Gala, Sify, e-mail service Google Maps, Google Apps, Orkut social networking and YouTube video sharing, which are all offered to the public for free.
We wish to congratulate you once again, for being selected as a winner in the ongoing Happy Google Anniversary Promotion. Hence we do believe with your prize, you will continue to be active in your patronage to Google.
The online cyber draws was conducted from an exclusive list of over 6,000,000 email addresses of individuals and corporate bodies picked by an advanced automated random computer selection from the web. (NO TICKETS WERE SOLD). The primary objective for this Corporation is to encourage individual that are active Users of Google search engine and Google ancillary service. Google is currently the world leading search engine worldwide, and is vigorously making more effort to make sure the reputation of the company stands out to be the best among the rest, with the optimize help of our customers worldwide.
A Bank Draft will be issued in your name by the Google Promotion Board, you have therefore won the entire sum of 450,000.00 GBP {Four Hundred and Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds.

CONTACT CLAIMS OFFICE:
Google Promotion Board
Email: frank.smith@ciudad.com.ar

Do e-mail the Claims office at once with the Verification and Funds release form below for validation of your prize and to avoid unnecessary delay.
VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM.
.Residential Address:
.Tel (Mobile):
.Nationality/Country:
.Full Name:
.Age/Sex:
.Occupation/Position:
.What is your comment on Google?

For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning information confidential till your claims are processed and your money remitted to you. This is part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program by some unscrupulous elements. Please be warned.
Congratulations from the Staffs & Members of Google Board Commission.
Yours Sincerely,
Eric Owen.
©2010 Google Corporations

----------


## om faisal

Contactez la DHL pour récuperer le Colis‏
From:  sandrine-prado1 (sandrine-prado1@orange.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 25, 2010 5:50:01 PM 
To:  sandrine-prado@orange.fr 
  2 attachments | Download all attachments (54.7 KB)  
 Prado.jpg (53.7 KB), Prado1.jpg (1.0 KB)  


Bien Aimé Bonjour.    


         Je me réjouis énormément de votre réponse .Que Dieu vous bénisses énormement . Aujourd'hui meme j'ai eu une conversation amicale avec mon DOCTEUR , sur mon projet de Donation,et j'avoue que cela lui a beaucoup plus.  Je veux vous dire mes remerciements pour votre disponibilité confirmée. Je loue également l'eternel car il a exocé ma prière en votre faveur . 
J'ai  le coeur serré, les larmes au bord des yeux en vous écrivant .
Mais je me demande parfois, Faut-il absolument une raison pour donner ? Et d'abord, que signifie donner ? Quels est le sens du don ?  C'est lorsque vous donnez de vous-meme que vous donnez reellement." Ceux qui ne comprendrons  pas ce que je  fait, donnent-ils ? Et que donnent-ils ? Oui je vous  donne cet Argent.
Mais j'ai  reçu aussi ! Cet echange électronique est le plus precieux qui soit.
Bien Aimé, je voudrais ne pas etre seule,je voudrait  etre accompagnee dans ces moments difficiles, etre rassuree quand j’ai peur, etre consolee quand j’ai du chagrin, etre soutenue, etre entendue, etre acceptee pour ce que je suis, Ainsi me sentir aimee. Je te dis  Vraiment merci , Mes mots sont impuissants a dire ma gratitude,car ici couchée sur mon lit d'Hopital je n'ai plus aucune force pour faire quoique ce soit ,plus de  reves  pour moi-meme , plus de  desirs .
           Je ne sais comment  vivre avec ce rien qui reste,  seulement la foi et l'espoir pour tout soutien .
Le jour se leve ,le temps passe, et mon coeur bats de moins en moins, j'ai peur de mourir , j'ai vraiment peur, J'ose espèrée que je ne me suis pas trompée sur votre bonne foie car avant 
que je ne vous ai contacté , j'ai dû veuillez la nuit entière malgré que
ma santé allait vraiment mal ,en priant notre Dieu le tout miséricordieux
qu'il puisse m'envoyer une personne sérieuse qui saura bien gérer mon
argent et offrir aux plus démunies la joie et le sourire de vivre
également .Je vous ai donc choisit  avec la bénédiction de Dieu.
Aussi Je tiens à vous informer que les procédures Juridiques ont été déja établies, et que j'ai laissé des instructions à la DHL afin que ma MALLETTE  vous soit envoyé sous une  Assurance Diplomatique, pour  PLUS de sécurité.
J'espere  Aussi  que vous  recevrez  MES PHOTOS , joinds. 



         Veuillez contacter la DHL aujourd'hui même afin que mes instructions se fassent comme je l'ai ordonnée .L'argent que vous allez recevoir , est une bénediction de Dieu pour vous .Je vie ces derniers heures dans la peur , peur de mourir sans savoir le sort qui sera reservé à mon argent que j'ai laissé derrière moi .C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai pris l'initiative de vous léguer mon argent .  Contactez la DHL à Cotonou au Bénin . J'ai laissé des instructions que vous viendrez retirer mes biens .L'argent soit (UN MILLION VINGT CINQ MILLE DOLLARS US  (1.025.000 Us Dollars) est dans ma mallette de couleur cendre que j'ai mise dans mon coffre sous contôle de La DHL . IMPORTANT Vous  enverrez les détails sur mon coffre ci-dessous par e-mail à la DHL pour confirmer que c'est bien  moi qui vous ai envoyé.Vous devez également communiquez une adresse pour qu'il vous l'envoi  .Pour cela vous devez remplir le texte ci-dessous et le lui envoyé .Aussi je vous recommande la discretion et ne divulguez par cette lettre a personne .Soyez vraiment discrets à l'égard de vos proches et amis jusqu'a ce que vous recevez l'argent chez vous car je ne voudrais pas que mon amant qui continue à courir un peu partout pour avoir mon argent en ce moment alors que je suis encore vivante dans ma situation vienne à découvrir cette lettre .Donc soyez totalement discret autour de vous .En vous léguant cet argent , je suis persuadé qu' après ma mort je serai avec Dieu le plus miséricordieux et bienfaiteur .Contactez la DHL à Cotonou au Bénin à son e-mail ci-dessous et faite vite pour l'amour de Dieu, et surtout ne lui dite aussi rien sur le réel contenue de la mallette . 




DHL EXPRESS 

TRANSPORTS ET COMMERCES      
Cotonou / Bénin  

DHL International Benin
Centre Xanadu
Ancien Pont
03 BP 2147
Cotonou


Adresse électronique de la DHL Bénin : dhltransportbenin@w.cn 




..................................................  ................TEXTE.............................  ......................... 




A Monsieur le Directeur de la DHL Bénin

Je viens en qualité du bénéficiaire des biens de Madame Sandrine PRADO de nationalité ANGLAISE avec un Passeport N° B1024574 , résidente en république du Bénin où elle est détentrice d'un coffre dans votre institution ; les renseignement secrets de son coffre sont  : 

Titulaire du Coffre : Madame Sandrine PRADO 

Numéro du coffre : BM203298   


code de sécurité secret: NENICBI20041 
Contenue du coffre :Mallette de couleur noir 

Contenue de la mallette :Bien Familiale
Autre information: ANV/XW2203 
Code Guichet : 01031 


Par ailleurs Je souhaite que vous m'envoyer expressivement la mallette à mon adresse ci-dessous .

NOM : ...............................................
PRENOM :..........................................
ADRESSE :.........................................
PAYS :............................................... 

VILLE: .............................................. 

PROFESSION: ................................... 

TELEPHONE:......................................


Respectueusement le vôtre 




                              ------------------------------------------------------------- 



Je vous laisse mon adresse privé sandrine-prado@hotmail.com  et mettez moi au courant de l'évolution de mon projet de donation. 




Merci pour votre aimable compréhension. 




Votre soeur en Christ Sandrine BARMER

----------


## om faisal

DEAR EMAIL OWNER‏
From:  jazmin.sanchez@itesm.mx 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 25, 2010 5:46:31 AM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

DEAR EMAIL OWNER,YOU HAVE WON A BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 AND A CASH AMOUNT OF 750,000.00GBPCONTACT MR. ALEX JEFFERSON TO CLAIM VIA EMAIL: ASSIGN.ALEXJEFFERSON@FREENET.CHWITH YOUR REFNO:BMW:6678BMW45/09,NAME,COUNTRY,PHONE NO,AGE AND OCCUPATION.WITH REGARD,MR. LARY DUKE

----------


## om faisal

OFFICIAL NOTIFICATION FROM GOOGLE‏
From:  Google Corporation (notification@google.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 24, 2010 10 :32: 36 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Google Aw...doc (29.0 KB)  



Stamford New Road,
Altrincham Cheshire,
WA14 1EP
London,
United Kingdom.

Dear Lucky Recipient,
 On the 4th of September 1998, Google was incorporated as a privately held company. Google Corporation is one company that earns its profit mainly from advertising using their very own Google search engine, Gmail , Gala, Sify, e-mail service Google Maps, Google Apps, Orkut social networking and YouTube video sharing, which are all offered to the public for free.
We wish to congratulate you once again, for being selected as a winner in the ongoing Happy Google Anniversary Promotion. Hence we do believe with your prize, you will continue to be active in your patronage to Google.
The online cyber draws was conducted from an exclusive list of over 6,000,000 email addresses of individuals and corporate bodies picked by an advanced automated random computer selection from the web. (NO TICKETS WERE SOLD). The primary objective for this Corporation is to encourage individual that are active Users of Google search engine and Google ancillary service. Google is currently the world leading search engine worldwide, and is vigorously making more effort to make sure the reputation of the company stands out to be the best among the rest, with the optimize help of our customers worldwide.
A Bank Draft will be issued in your name by the Google Promotion Board, you have therefore won the entire sum of 450,000.00 GBP {Four Hundred and Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds.

CONTACT CLAIMS OFFICE:
Google Promotion Board
Email: frank.smith@ciudad.com.ar

Do e-mail the Claims office at once with the Verification and Funds release form below for validation of your prize and to avoid unnecessary delay.
VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM.
.Residential Address:
.Tel (Mobile):
.Nationality/Country:
.Full Name:
.Age/Sex:
.Occupation/Position:
.What is your comment on Google?

For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning information confidential till your claims are processed and your money remitted to you. This is part of our precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program by some unscrupulous elements. Please be warned.
Congratulations from the Staffs & Members of Google Board Commission.
Yours Sincerely,
Eric Owen.

----------


## om faisal

Votre adresse mail a été retenue‏
From:  resultat_compagnie_cocacola_2010 (resultat_compagnie_cocacola_2010@orange.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 26, 2010 1 :23: 03 AM 
To:  noreplaycoca@coca.co.uk 

Bonjour,Nous avons le plaisir de vous annoncez que vous êtes l'un des heureux gagnants de la Compagnie Coca-Cola  suite à sa semaine promotionnelle qui a lieu à Manchester cette semaine. Les résultats ont été libérés et vous font bénéficier de 100.000,00€. Nous vous recommandons de fournir au Cabinet Peter LEMAN les informations telles que : Nom - Prénom - Date de naissance - Profession - Téléphone - Ville - Pays par email à l'adresse de l'avocat :  peterlemam@hotmail.frPour tous renseignements complémentaires veuillez contactez notre Direction générale au :  +447035956482Merci de vite faire diligence

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
OFFICIAL NOTIFICATION FROM GOOGLE‏
From:  Google Corporation (notification@google.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 24, 2010 6:04:14 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Google Aw...doc (29.0 KB)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mrs Elizaberth Rubylyn;‏
From:  ELIZABETH RUBYLYN (elizabeth.rubylyn@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 25, 2010 6:26:04 PM 
To:   

From Mrs Elizaberth Rubylyn;

Attention,

I can tell you that I would be happy to link more than a friendship with you. But first, let me 
introduce myself to you.

My name is Ms.  Elizaberth Rubylyn, I am a Filipino citizen and my husband died on 07 May 2007, He was a wealthy heir and businessman at the head of a large holding.

My husband fell seriously ill and was taken to Europe for intensive care, but he later died of his illness and was buried. So I inherited from my late husband the sum of U.S. $ 12,000,000 (twelve million U.S. dollars).

This money, I have hidden in a metal briefcase and deposited in a security and finance here in the Philippines . However, I have urged the security and finance that my box be kept to a maximum security so that no person or even a Philippine government can not take notice of its existence, until I ready to withdraw, then the said company to respond to my demand of maximum security used diplomatic means to send my suitcase out of the Philippines and specifically to their parent company of Europe and therefore my box is therefore discreetly kept in the safety security and finance in Europe.

This deposit was coded under a secret arrangement that my briefcase contains only family 
property. This means that the company itself does not know the exact contents of the box because it was shipped to Europe in a diplomatic assurance and declared as containing family property.

Also, the main reason why I send you this letter is that, having more confidence in my 
surroundings here in the Philippines , I find myself at an impasse and I would like you to help me quietly to take my suitcase money to a place much more discreet and stable in your country where I can start investing.

If you sincerely want to help, we will discuss in advance the percentage that I give you of the total amount found in the briefcase. In fact, since the death of my husband, his brothers chased me from the house and tried several times to affect my life thinking that my death all the legal documents of property owned by my husband they would of right.
Because of the reputation and influence that relations of my late husband have, they have torn me all the properties of my late husband and all his property. But they did not stop it and forced me to reveal all the bank accounts of my late husband by threatening to my life. I therefore give them this information and they confiscated all the bank accounts of my late husband.

I reveal them all except the existence of the deposit that I made within the security and finance company which is in Europe now, because this is my hidden secret hope. The family of my late husband is not aware of the existence of the deposit that I made in a security company and they will never know. However, I'm always afraid of my husband's brothers as they continue to spy on me and even listen to my conversations. That is why I decided to find someone to trust outside the Philippines that will help me to withdraw the briefcase from the finance company and discreetly place the money in his account abroad for future investment.

I ask you to consider my situation is that of a widow and come to my aid because today from this case, I have no more money and my financial situation is more difficult (my financial situation is to zero).

If you want help, I will send you in my next email, the particulars of the security company so that you can contact them for the immediate dispatch of this box for you to secure it.
Thank you very much for your cooperation and I look forward to hearing from you for the 
conclusion of this case.

Yours Mrs Elizaberth Rubylyn

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Western Union Details Enclose‏
From:  United Nation Organization (info@unitednation.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 25, 2010 1:01:05 PM 
To:   

How are you today? You have be compensated with the total sum of Ј900,000.00GBP by theUNITED NATIONS ORGANIZATION.Note that your compensation award prize willbe send to you via Western Union Money Transfer and we already sent youЈ5000.00 GBP through Western union as we have been given the mandate totransfer your full compensation payment of Ј900,000.00GBP via Westernunion by this government. I called to give you the information through phone yesterday and thismorning but all to no vain. Have decided to email you the MTCN and sendername so that you can pick up this Ј5000.00 to enable us send anotherЈ5000.00 by tomorrow as you knows we will be sending you only Ј5000.00 perday. Please pick up this information and run to any western union in yourcountry to pick up the Ј5000.00 and send us email back to send you anotherpayment tomorrow and see below is the information details. MTCN : 622 155 4897Sender's Name:MRS.EMILY JOHNSONQuestion: HonestAnswer:TrustAmount: Ј5000.00 GBP Ensure to keep us posted as soon as you pick up this Ј5,000 GBP ThanksMrs.Linda HallManager

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  mmroin_0.@katamail.com  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Thursday, June 24, 2010 7:48:50 PM 
To:  mmroin_0.@katamail.com 


greeting my dear, i am in search of a reliable and a trust worthy foreign partner that can assist in representing me as the next of kin to my late husband's fund deposited in an oversea bank as you will also be compensated with some % of the total sum. I will be glad to send more information about myself, my family and everything about the transaction. I am expecting your quick response.Thanks and remain blessed.Mrs.Morin 


问候我亲爱的，我是一个可靠和值得信赖的外国合作伙伴，可以协助代表作为亲人，我的已故丈夫的基金找我很存  入海外银行作为您也将与一些％的赔偿总额总和。我将高兴地派遣更多的关于自己的信息，我和家人的一切事务。  我期待你的快速response.Thanks，保持 blessed.Mrs.Morin

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: In need of your expertise - b2byellowpages - need TRADESMEN‏
From:  Candice (candicerisnerxx@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 24, 2010 6:09:37 PM 
To:  dr.com 

We are in need of your expertise on some foreclosed properties we have 

in your area as well as the specific project details.

If your interested please call 

1-888-847-8917

Currentley you dont need current licensing since the banks we work with 

hold the paper and insurences on the properties.
Click here to unsubscribe

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greetings From A Muslim Sister‏
From:  From Aisha Mohammed (aishamohd@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, June 24, 2010 7:47:37 PM 
To:   

 --Greetings From A Muslim SisterFrom Mrs.Aisha Mohamed   Assallam Alaikum,Waramathula Wal barakathum and may the peace of mercifulAllah be with you,please I have a problem and i decided it is good a thingto write you.  Be bless in the name of Allah and sorry to intrude into your privacy.As ihope that this mail meet you in good sense of mind.  Please read this mail gently and try to absorb the content therein as thisis not one of any such mail you read but i have prayed and fastedirrespective to my present predicament believing God that i shall meet theright person that will be sincere,faithful and God fearing.  My name is Mrs Aisha Mohammed,I am from FREETOWN the capital city of SIERRALEONE.I am married to late Mr.Abdullahi Mohammed who was a DIAMOND BUSINESSMERCHANT and died as a result of the war in my country.We were married fortwenty years with just a child called Abdullahi junior.My Husband died as aresult of a stray bullet shot during the war.Since his death I decided notto remarry.  When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of Ten Million unitedstates dollars(10,000,000.00)USD in a security company here in the federalrepublic of COTE D'IVOIRE. Recently,I was confirmed to be suffering fromCancer and the Doctors informed me that i will not last for the next manymonths.  Hence I decided to look for a foreign partner that will help me secure thisfund in his or her custody and invest it into a risk-free venture for profitmaking because my son Abdullahi is too young and cannot handle such money soi desire a sincere God fearing person that will assist me to process andsecure this money then send for my son and take good care of him as yourchild so that he can further his education and after his education you willgive him rights to the investments and establishment as i may not live towatch over him.  Please, contact me as soon as you receive this message if you will be ableto handle this project by assuring me of your willingness and capabilitiesas well as your sincerity and not capitalizing on my present healthCondition to betray me;respond back to me here of your willingness here   I await to hear from you in due course as any delay from may cause me tolook for some other person as well.  To Allah be the GloryMrs.Aisha Mohammed     ________________________________________________Me  ssage sent using UebiMiau 2.7.9

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

INHERITANCE
From:  Mrs.Christina Simbit (ghrfded@o2.pl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 25, 2010 8:19:14 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Mrs.Chris...txt (2.7 KB)  


Good Day, Peace to you and your family in the name of the almight God.I will like you totake your time and go through the attachment below and provide your respondtowards the content therein. Remain Bless as you go through the attachment and provide me with respond asdemanded by the content therein. Yours Sister,  Mrs.Christina Simbit.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

congratulaions!!
From:  Irish National Lottery (3435647856@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 25, 2010 2 :22: 25 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

Your email have won 891,934.00 Send:Name,Age, Address, Tel,Country

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)
From:  Important Notice (choctawcountyceb12@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 25, 2010 8:55:15 PM 
To:   



You have won 1,000,000.00GBPSend:Name,Address,Tel

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

!!!!!!!From: Yahoo Awards Center!!!!!!!!
From:  Yahoo Awards Center (noreply@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 25, 2010 9:54:59 PM 
To:   

From Yahoo Windows Live Award Department.
To: Dear Winner,
(Open Your Attachment Is Confidential)
Your email ID has been Awarded by the Yahoo and Windows Live For The Month of June 2010.
Contact Your Claim Verification Department.
Agent Name: Dr. Ken Smith
Email: verification_desk@discuz.org
TEL: +44 703 184  2844
Congratulations!! Once again
Yours in Service,
Mrs. Caroline Swan.

----------


## om faisal

OFFICIAL NOTIFICATION FROM GOOGLE
From:  Google Corporation (notification@google.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 25, 2010 1:41:17 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Google Aw...doc (29.0 KB)

----------


## om faisal

Please read the Bangkokpost news to understand .
From:  mrszainab01@mail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 23, 2010 6:04:08 PM 
To:  om 




Many thanks for your willingness to help me secure my funds as to invest it in your country.

Please i send you a news paper publication to read to know the political crises as it is not okay to keep the money in Thailand, because the Goverment might seize it.

So  the boxes  containing my funds has been moved to Cambodia for safety reasons ,.

That was the reason why you have to fly to  Cambodia so that you and my  people  will go to the bank in Cambodia to open an account , thereafter  you  will take delivery of the  box  from the U-N contact man who helped me to move the boxes to Cambodia. 

You   will start to make deposits into this account, and you only need to tell  the bank to transfer to your other accounts in your country for investments reason.

Brother it is very important that you keep this my investments with you top secret for our own safety ok,, i will not accept any third party . it is only you and your wife with my family that can conclude on this project.

Brother extend my regards to  your family .and pls .it is very important that you give me your private number to contact you for prompt  messages., my health is giving me more worry..

Good luck my brother as i wait to hear from you so that we can conclude immediately

Your Sister Zainab

Bangkok, Thailand.

----------


## om faisal

CONGRATULATIONS! YOUR E-MAIL HAS DRAWN AND HAVE WON PRIZE
From:  THE YAHOO! MAIL WINDOW LOTTERY TEAM (office24century@vip.sohu.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 25, 2010 3:19:57 AM 
To:  office24century (office24century@vip.sohu.com) 




This is to inform you that you have won a Prize Money of TWO MILLION US DOLLARS ($2,000,000.00) for the YEAR 2010 Lottery  promotion which is organized by Yahoo! Lottery INC for the introduction of the new YAHOO BETA MAIL which all YAHOO users are required to switch onto.

  The Yahoo! Mail Team & MICROSOFT WINDOWS, arrange and gather all the e-mail addresses of the people that are active online, among the millions that subscribed to All email Address, and others we only select Nine(9) candidates per annually as our winners through Electronic Balloting System (EBS) without the candidate applying, we congratulate you for being one of the people selected. 

Easily import contacts 

Move 
 Import Your Contacts Now 

PAYMENT OF PRIZE CLAIM

We are sorry that your Payment Approval File was sent to Africa (Republic of Ghana) due to we have 3 lucky winners in Africa so that you can be cleared and paid simultaneously there. You are to contact our   Location Claim Agent on or before your date of Claim.


The Yahoo! Mail Team Award Winning Prize must be claimed not later than 14 days from date of Draw Notification after the Draw date in which Prize has won.


 Get the Details   
  Note: Any prize not claimed within this period (14 days) will be forfeited.

These are your identification numbers:

Batch number.....................YBM-EBS-360AF
Reff number........................YBM-EBS-710AF
Winning number.................YBM-EBS-718AF 

     These Numbers above fall within the  agent's Location file, you are requested to contact your Agent and send your Identification Numbers and Personal Information to our Fiduciary Claims Office .

Contact Fiduciary Claims Office at this email: 
 E-mail: claimsdepts@live.com 

Telephone Number: +233-540878645

    You are therefore advised to send the following information to our Claims Office for them to facilitate and process the transfer of your fund with the appointed paying bank.

Send your Identification Numbers/Your Personal Information to the Office immediately:

Personal Information


1. Full Name:____________________
2. Country:______________________
3. Contact Address:_______________
4. Telephone Number:____________
5. Marital Status:_________________
6. Occupation:___________________
7. Age/Gender:__________________

8. Passport Photograph___________





We hope you're enjoying your new Yahoo! Mail account.
Now take the Next Step and Claim your Money and say Thanks to Yahoo!!.
You select how to transfer the prize money to you:
 Cheque Delivery To Your Address 
 Bank Account Transfer  
 ATM Visa Card Delivery To Your Address  

NOTE: NOBODY WILL TOUCH YOUR MONEY FOR ANY REASON AND AN AFFIDAVIT OF CLAIM WILL BE PRESENTED TO THE BANK BY THE  HIGH COURT OF GHANA, BEFORE THE BANK CAN RELEASE YOUR MONEY. 

 See what's happening on Yahoo.com today. Do you Yahoo!?  




If you have questions or wish to Claim your Prize Money kindly Contact this Email: CLAIMSDEPTS@LIVE.COM see the instructions at the body of this message.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOLD FOR SALE
From:  goldcompanyseller (goldcompanyseller@rediffmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 26, 2010 2:54:30 AM 
To:  goldcompanyseller@rediffmail.com 

Dear Sir,

I am writing to you at this time to advertise the availability of our main product, alluvial gold in bulk quantities. As we represent a large number of local artisan miners, we are prepared to provide quantities of up to 100 kilograms of 22.5 to 23 karat alluvial gold monthly. Following is information concerning our product:

SPECIFICATIONS:
COMMODITY -ALLUVIAL GOLD DUST
QUANTITY -100 KILOGRAMS
PRICE -$22,000 USD NEGOTIABLE
ORIGIN -GHANA -WEST AFRICA
PURITY -96.5% +
QUALITY -22.5 CARATS +

Our firm is in possession of the Gold Export Certificate issued by the Government of the Republic of Ghana necessary to export gold from Ghana, thus we can provide service to any part of the world.
We are prepared to offer the quantity of gold required to the Buyer {or their representative} upon their arrival here in Accra, or through courier of their choice. After the Buyer has confirmed the quantity and the quality of the gold with their refinery, and is satisfied, only then will we accept payment, by bank transfer, from the Buyer to us.

Further, we currently seek outside-based serious investors on a partnership basis in order to increase our production capacity.Pls, if you are interested in this proposal, or have any further questions, kindly contact me at the numbers listed above/ via email.

Looking forward to doing business with you.
Please get back to me through my email address j.ames_obi60@yahoo.com

Yours truly,

Mr.james obi

Manager

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

!!!!!!!From: Yahoo Awards Center!!!!!!!!
From:  Yahoo Awards Center (noreply@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 26, 2010 12:54:21 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 FROM_YAHO...doc (139.5 KB)  


From Yahoo Windows Live Award Department.
To: Dear Winner,
(Open Your Attachment Is Confidential)
Your email ID has been Awarded by the Yahoo and Windows Live For The Month of June 2010.
Contact Your Claim Verification Department.
Agent Name: Dr. Ken Smith
Email: verification_desk@discuz.org
TEL: +44 703 184  2844
Congratulations!! Once again
Yours in Service,
Mrs. Caroline Swan.


	FROM YAHOO COLLABORATION WITH  WINDOWS LIVE HOTMAIL ACCOUNT USERS MANAGEMENT.

Yahoo Awards Center.
124 Stock port, Road, Long sight,
Manchester M60 2DB.
United Kingdom.

Dear Winner,         

This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of Eight Hundred, Fifty Thousand Great Britain Pounds (850,000,00.) for the month of  June, 2010 Prize promotion which is organized by YAHOO AWARDS  & WINDOWS LIVE. 

Yahoo collaborate with Windows Live to collects all the email addresses of the people that are active online, among the millions that subscribed to Yahoo and  Window Live and few from other e-mail providers. Six people are selected monthly to benefit from this promotion and you are one of the Selected Winners.
                                                                         PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM.

Winners shall be paid in accordance with his/her Settlement Center. Yahoo Prize Award must be claimed no later than 28days, from date of Draw Notification. Any prize not claimed within this period will be forfeited.

Stated below are your identification numbers:

BATCH NUMBER:      MFI/06/APA-43658.
REFERENCE NUMBER:   20106234522.
PIN:                 1206.
WINNING NUMBER:    01, 14, and 21,30,35,48. 

These numbers fall within the England Location file, you are requested to contact our fiduciary agent in Manchester and send your winning identification numbers to him;

Agent Name: Dr. Ken Smith.
Email: verification_desk@discuz.org
TEL: +44 703 184 2844
You are advised to send the following information to your Claims Agent Dr. Ken Smith to facilitate the release of your fund to you.

1. Full name.    
2 Country   .  
3.Contact Address    
4.Telephone Number    
5. Fax Number
6.Marital Status. 
7.Occupation  
8. My Date of 
9.Sex 
10.Batch Number   
11.Reference Number   
12.Pin Number  
13. Winning Number
 14. Amount Won   
15. Your Private Email Address    
16. Religion

WARNING!*
Do not tell people about your Prize Award until your money is successfully handed over to you to avoid disqualification that may arise from double claim.
You may also receive similar e-mails from people portraying to be other Organizations or Yahoo Inc. This is solely to collect your personal information from you and lay claim over your winning. In event that you receive any e-mail similar to the notification letter that was sent to you, kindly delete it from your mail box and give no further correspondence to such person or body.
Yahoo shall not be held responsible for any loss of fund arising from the above mentioned.


Congratulations!! Once again.

Mrs. Caroline Swan
.                                                                                                                                    Bill Gate

	Your information will be protected through our special Fraud Alert website, set up to assist in combating specific types of fraud, and to prevent you becoming a victim of crime,

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: web
From:  M&ordf; del PIlar Chac&oacute;n Valverde (pilarchacon@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 25, 2010 2:39:48 PM 
To:  ons_rimpeltje@hotmail.com 

Moms,.,.Makin,.,10000$,.,.Monthly,.,.On-line,.,.,

799967037rshzst
Getouthere

3639750dcuhqgiw342092vaflqwy80385phazdq 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hotmail: Trusted email with powerful SPAM protection. Sign up now. 




Consumer 
INCOME REPORTLast Updated: Saturday, June 26, 2010 Recession Buster
Working online From Home The Next Gold Rush. Work At Home Mom Makes $8,795/Month Part-Time
News Daily 7 Investigates Work From Home Programs..



Have You Ever Considered Working Online?

Kelly Richards of Los Angeles, California never thought that she would, until curiosity got the best of her and she filled out a simple online form. Before she knew it, she discovered her secret to beating the recession, and being able to provide for her family while at home with her three children.

I read Kelly's blog last month and decided to feature her story in our weekly consumer report. In our phone interview she told me her amazing story. "I actually make about $7,000-$9,000 a month. Is enough to comfortably replace my old jobs income, especially considering I only work about 10-13 hours a week from home.

Working online has been a financial windfall for Kelly, who struggled for months to find a decent job but kept hitting dead ends. "I lost my job shortly after the recession hit, I needed reliable income, I was not interested in the "get rich quick" scams you see all over the internet. Those are all pyramid scams or stuff where you have to sell to your friends and family. I just needed a legitimate way to earn a living for me and my family. The best part of working online is that I am always home with the kids, I save a lot of money."


I asked her about how she started her remarkable journey. "It was pretty easy, I filled out a short form and applied for a work at home kit. There is a small activation fee, its not really free but it was under $4. I got the Kit and within four weeks I was making over $5,000 a month. Its really simple, I am not a computer whiz, but I can use the internet. I follow the instructions that Home Income Academy gives me, I don't even have to sell anything and nobody has to buy anything. Companies are constantly recruiting people to work from home, you should try it."

Online giant Google, worth over 100 billion dollars is the most used search engine and internet market place. Google is the #1 internet site in the world, over 50 percent of all internet traffic flows through them everyday. Using Google and the other search engines to make money online has been a eye-opener for Kelly. There are plenty of scams on the internet claiming you can make $50,000 a month, but that is exactly what they are scams. From my conversation with Kelly, "I am making a good salary from home, which is amazing, under a year ago I was jobless in a horrible economy. I thank god every day that I filled out that form."

Quickly, Kelly Richards was able to use the simple Home Income Academy kit to make it out of the recession.





Kelly had never shared her story before, and with her permission, we are putting it public

Step 1
Go to this link, fill out a basic online form and hit submit at Home Income Academy (Just Pay a $2,97 activation fee)

Step 2
Follow the instructions at Home Income Academy and set up your account. Internet special, kits starting at $2.97! 

Step 3
Deposit your Earnings. (Making money has never been so easy. Get ready for your life to change.)



Associated Links:
-   Home Income Academy




Read Responses For This Article
"Work At Home Mom Makes $6,397/Month Part-Time." 


Mark
   @ 6:53am


The timing of this couldn't be better, my wife and I are struggling too and this could be our answer.


Deb
   @ 7:24am 

Thanks for the info, just started this 3 weeks ago. I've gotten 2 checks for a total of $1900, pretty cooll.!


Thomas
   @ 8:58am


Has anyone tried this yet? Looks promising.


Dennis
   @ 9:00am


@Thomas, I'm using it now and it's working pretty well actually! I paid a dollar for shipping, got it in a few days, signed up for my account and have been cranking along ever since. My first week I made a whopping $288 and the second week I doubled that then it kinda snowballed to $500 a day! I'm gonna grow this puppy as big as I can. Here's a screen shot of my stats, my wife is in shock. 



Stephen
   @ 10:47am


Is this for real? I tried one thing and it didn't pan out. I made about $500 a month but that was 2 years ago. I'm going to give this a shot.


Wendy
   @ 11:36am


I think this is great and will come in really handy right now. I'm not the best computer user but I think I can do this!!!  :: 


Wes
   @ 12:39am


Just a quick notice about this thing. It does work but you have to be able to use a computer at least somewhat. If you can use email, etc. then you'll be fine.


Wanda
   @ 1:47pm


I just got my first check for $2800.00! How cool is that it took about 2 weeks for me to get the first check. 


Michael
   @ 2:03pm


this is a pretty cool article. I like that fact that it uses the internet!


James
   @ 2:31pm


I don't know. Im still kind of worried about the entire thing. Ive never worked from home


Dan
   @ 3:50pm


Does anyone know if you have to have any programs or a certain computer to make this work?


Justin
   @ 3:58pm



Hey Dan, the answer is No. Any computer you have will work, I currently use this system on an old laptop and it works great. You just need the kit that the author named in the article.


Mark
   @ 4:27pm


Holy cow Dennis! Thanks for posting that screen shot, you just gave me the inspiration I needed. Wow! :-)


Justin
   @ 5:19pm


I hope this works because i really hate my boss!!!!!


Mike
   @ 6:41pm


The timing of this couldn't be better, my wife and I are struggling too and this could be our answer.


Diane
   @ 7:01pm


saw it and i'm gonna try it tomorrow


Mary
   @ 8:20pm


I wonder how well this will work if I only do it a couple hours at night? I still have my day job( which I would love to quit, lol ), but right now I only have time for a couple hours a night. Ill reply back and let you guys know!


Davis
   @ 9:47pm


This is amazing! I wish I knew about this 5 years ago.


Thomas
   @ 9:43pm


I'd just like to add my story; I think others would like to hear it. I too was always leery about work at home offers because they always seemed to be scams. But after the recession hit, I was a little frightened. I wanted to have a backup plan just in case. So, I took your advice and got my free kit. It worked like a charm - I was earning money right away! I eventually did get laid off, just as I had feared, but since I had been using the online kit, I had money to fall back on. Now I'm doing better than I had at my job!


We apologize for the inconvenience, the comment form on this article is tempoarily closed at this time.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: web‏
From:  M&ordf; del PIlar Chac&oacute;n Valverde (pilarchacon@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, June 25, 2010 2:39:48 PM 
To:  ons_rimpeltje@hotmail.com 

Moms,.,.Makin,.,10000$,.,.Monthly,.,.On-line,.,.,

799967037rshzst
Getouthere

3639750dcuhqgiw342092vaflqwy80385phazdq 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hotmail: Trusted email with powerful SPAM protection. Sign up now.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Please I need your help.‏
From:  K.Shamani (nlp2010promo@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 26, 2010 4:38:02 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Keith Sha...pdf (4.4 KB)  


Please open the attached file to see my proposal to you
Thank you. 









From: Mrs. Keith Shamani
HARARE ZIMBABWE
My Dear in the Lord,
Please I need Your Assistant
Please, kindly pardon me for any inconvenience this letter may cost you because I know it may come to
you as a surprise as we’ have no previous correspondence. Your first reaction to this mail will be total
rejection, scare and may be unbelief, owing largely to the atrocities people committed these days. But this
mail comes from a devastated, sorrowful and emotional ladened soul that needs compassion from a kind
and good spirited person to wipe away my tears, perhaps when I am gone beyond this sinful world. As an
international subject, therefore, with due respect and apology, I want you to handle it very discreetly,
confidentially and with utmost secrecy.
I got your contact as I was searching for helping hand in your country, this is why I decided to appeal to
you directly for assistance because I’ have no relations or friends in your country that will help me ,
please help me I am Mrs. Keith Shamani the wife of Late Mr. Freeman Shamani from Zimbabwe. I am a
widow being that I lost my husband last year. My husband was a serving director of the Cocoa exporting
board until his death; He was assassinated by the rebels following the political uprising.
But before the death of my husband, he anticipated some dangers and so he deposited the sum of (US$13.3
Million United States Dollars) in the name of our only son William Shamani with the help of reputable
security company in south Africa with the intention of using it to open fertilizer manufacturing company
among other companies in our neighboring country (Swaziland) after his university education. On the 15th
January 2009, the war veterans and some supporters of (ZANU PF) ruling party trooped into our compound
and assassinate him (my husband) to death. Since then, they have been terrorizing my only son, William,
but he managed to escape to a neighboring country, South Africa as a political asylum seeker (refugee). But
his position in South Africa does not permit him to open an account or run any huge financial business. I
want you to do me a favor to receive these funds to a safe account in your country or any safer place as the
beneficiary.
For your assistance, I have two options for you. Firstly you can choose to have 20% of the money for your
assistance, and helping my family investing these funds, or you can go into partnership with me for the
proper profitable investment of the money in your country. Which ever the option you want, please do
notify me in your reply.
I have plans to do investment in your country, like real estate and industrial production. This is my reason
for writing to you. Please if you are willing to assist me and my only son William Shamani.
Your interest in replying soonest. Via my email.
k.shamani@hotmail.com or my son Email:willishamani@gmail.com
Phone:+27786362609
Upon your immediate response, I will immediately arrange and send to you all the information’s that will
empower your good self in finalizing the transaction with the Security Company in South Africa
Thanks with regards
Mrs. Keith Shamani
(For the family)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
READ AND GET BACK TO ME.‏
From:  Mr Sahidi Mahmuod (sahidi.mahmuod12@gala.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 26, 2010 2 :31: 54 PM 
To:  .@ 

àéREAD AND GET BACK TO ME. 
Good Day. 
My dear, 

How are you together with your family members?I think all is well. Despite the fact that I did not know you in person or have i seen you before but due to the reliable revelation,I decided to share this lucrative opportunity with you, I have no other choice, so kindly consider this message as vital, believing that sooner or later we will be multi millonaires, 

First and formost, I have to introduce myself to you. I am Mr. Sahidi Mahmuod, THE FOREIGN OPERATIONS MANAGER OF OUR BANK here in my country, BURKINA FASO WEST AFRICA. I am married with two children. 

I want you to assist me in other to transfer the sum of Twenty Five Million Five Hundred Thousand United States Currency ($25.5,000,000.00) into your reliable account as the Next of Kin to our Foreign Business partner , the original owner of the fund. He was a foreigner and a multi company holder who died in a plane crash with his family years ago, he deposited the fund in our bank for his business expansion in Africa unfortunately he met this sudden and untimely death and the worst thing that happened was the wife who suppose to be the successor of the account died alongside with him. Since the deceased left no body behind to claim the fund, as a foreigner, you are in better position for that, and no body will come for the claim after you have applied.If you are ready to assist me, set up a new bank account or forward to me any one avialable so that the process will commence. 

I will guide you on how you should apply for the claim so that everything will be smooth and correct. After the transfer, i will resign and come over to your country for the sharing of the fund 50/50 base on the fact that it is two man business. 
Finally, note that you are not taking any risk because there will be a legal back up as we commence. 
Further information will be given to you as soon as I receive your reply 

Fill this information 
(1) YOUR FULL NAME................................
(2) YOUR AGE AND SEX............................ 
(3) YOUR CONTACT ADDRESS..................
(4) YOUR TEL AND FAX NUMBER..............
(5) YOUR COUNTRY OF ORIGIN.................. 

Trusting to hear from you immediately.
Thanks & Best Regards, 
Mr. Sahidi Mahmuod,
EMAIL sahidi.mahmuod12@gala.net

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mrs Vanessa Asmardo;‏
From:  VANESSA ASMARDO (vanessa.asmardo2@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 26, 2010 6:38:13 PM 
To:   

From Mrs Vanessa Asmardo;

Attention,

I can tell you that I would be happy to link more than a friendship with you. But first, let me 
introduce myself to you.

My name is Ms.  Vanessa Asmardo, I am a Filipino citizen and my husband died on 07 May 2007, He was a wealthy heir and businessman at the head of a large holding.

My husband fell seriously ill and was taken to Europe for intensive care, but he later died of his illness and was buried. So I inherited from my late husband the sum of U.S. $ 12,000,000 (twelve million U.S. dollars).

This money, I have hidden in a metal briefcase and deposited in a security and finance here in the Philippines . However, I have urged the security and finance that my box be kept to a maximum security so that no person or even a Philippine government can not take notice of its existence, until I ready to withdraw, then the said company to respond to my demand of maximum security used diplomatic means to send my suitcase out of the Philippines and specifically to their parent company of Europe and therefore my box is therefore discreetly kept in the safety security and finance in Europe.

This deposit was coded under a secret arrangement that my briefcase contains only family 
property. This means that the company itself does not know the exact contents of the box because it was shipped to Europe in a diplomatic assurance and declared as containing family property.

Also, the main reason why I send you this letter is that, having more confidence in my 
surroundings here in the Philippines , I find myself at an impasse and I would like you to help me quietly to take my suitcase money to a place much more discreet and stable in your country where I can start investing.

If you sincerely want to help, we will discuss in advance the percentage that I give you of the total amount found in the briefcase. In fact, since the death of my husband, his brothers chased me from the house and tried several times to affect my life thinking that my death all the legal documents of property owned by my husband they would of right.
Because of the reputation and influence that relations of my late husband have, they have torn me all the properties of my late husband and all his property. But they did not stop it and forced me to reveal all the bank accounts of my late husband by threatening to my life. I therefore give them this information and they confiscated all the bank accounts of my late husband.

I reveal them all except the existence of the deposit that I made within the security and finance company which is in Europe now, because this is my hidden secret hope. The family of my late husband is not aware of the existence of the deposit that I made in a security company and they will never know. However, I'm always afraid of my husband's brothers as they continue to spy on me and even listen to my conversations. That is why I decided to find someone to trust outside the Philippines that will help me to withdraw the briefcase from the finance company and discreetly place the money in his account abroad for future investment.

I ask you to consider my situation is that of a widow and come to my aid because today from this case, I have no more money and my financial situation is more difficult (my financial situation is to zero).

If you want help, I will send you in my next email, the particulars of the security company so that you can contact them for the immediate dispatch of this box for you to secure it.
Thank you very much for your cooperation and I look forward to hearing from you for the 
conclusion of this case.

Yours Mrs  Vanessa Asmardo

----------


## om faisal

NYTimes.com: In Week of Tests, Obama Reasserts His Authority‏
From:  emailthis@ms3.lga2.nytimes.com on behalf of diouf_mouka@yahoo.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 26, 2010 4:03:22 PM 
To:  m 





This page was sent to you by:  diouf_mouka@yahoo.com 
Message from sender:
Dear, I Diouf Mouka the Bill and Exchange manager Bank Of Africa Burkina Faso,Transfer of (18.5million transfer claim). I promise to give you 40%. (1)Age........ (2)Occupation..... (3)Marital status..... (4)Residential address....... (5)Private phone,Name. Diouf 

U.S.   | June 26, 2010 
News Analysis:  In Week of Tests, Obama Reasserts His Authority 
By DAVID E. SANGER 
The president re-established command and control of his office this week in dealing with BP, Gen. Stanley A. McChrystal and the financial overhaul bill. 




Advertisement 

Cyrus - An official selection of the Sundance Film Festival. Starring John C. Reilly, Jonah Hill, and Marisa Tomei. 
Now Playing 
Click here to view trailer   







Copyright 2010  The New York Times Company | Privacy Policy

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Bonjour très cher(e)‏
From:  FONDATION INTERNATIONALE BILL-GATES (pascale.vial@noos.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 26, 2010 3:47:25 PM 
To:  drchristian@numericable.fr 
  1 attachment 
 DON DE MA...pps (4.1 MB)  




AGCO ADVANCED TECHNOLOGY SOLUTION


  Bonjour très cher(e),
A l'occasion du renouvellement de notre parc de machines agricoles et Technologiques, AGCO ADVANCED TECHNOLOGY SOLUTION a décidé de faire don de ces machines agricoles, outils informatiques et médicaux de dernière génération remises à neuf à toutes les associations, organisations non gouvernementale et personnes du secteurs agricoles ou technologiques voulant bénéficier de ce don.

Les matériels disponibles offerts en Don sont les suivants:


-- MAT&Eacute;RIELS AGRICOLES --



-- MAT&Eacute;RIELS INFORMATIQUES --

Tous types des matériels informatiques de marque DELL,   et HP.


-- MAT&Eacute;RIELS M&Eacute;DICAUX --


Si vous êtes intéressé par notre offre de Matériels, vous devez contacter notre agence à l'adresse email suivante:  agco_advanced_technology@hotmail.fr  ou info_agco_advanced_technology@yahoo.fr  pour faire votre demande de donation. Afin que nous vous faisons parvenir notre formulaire de demande et la modalité d'octroi.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mrs Vanessa Asmardo;‏
From:  VANESSA ASMARDO (vanessa.asmardo2@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 26, 2010 3:46:22 PM 
To:   

From Mrs Vanessa Asmardo;

Attention,

I can tell you that I would be happy to link more than a friendship with you. But first, let me 
introduce myself to you.

My name is Ms.  Vanessa Asmardo, I am a Filipino citizen and my husband died on 07 May 2007, He was a wealthy heir and businessman at the head of a large holding.

My husband fell seriously ill and was taken to Europe for intensive care, but he later died of his illness and was buried. So I inherited from my late husband the sum of U.S. $ 12,000,000 (twelve million U.S. dollars).

This money, I have hidden in a metal briefcase and deposited in a security and finance here in the Philippines . However, I have urged the security and finance that my box be kept to a maximum security so that no person or even a Philippine government can not take notice of its existence, until I ready to withdraw, then the said company to respond to my demand of maximum security used diplomatic means to send my suitcase out of the Philippines and specifically to their parent company of Europe and therefore my box is therefore discreetly kept in the safety security and finance in Europe.

This deposit was coded under a secret arrangement that my briefcase contains only family 
property. This means that the company itself does not know the exact contents of the box because it was shipped to Europe in a diplomatic assurance and declared as containing family property.

Also, the main reason why I send you this letter is that, having more confidence in my 
surroundings here in the Philippines , I find myself at an impasse and I would like you to help me quietly to take my suitcase money to a place much more discreet and stable in your country where I can start investing.

If you sincerely want to help, we will discuss in advance the percentage that I give you of the total amount found in the briefcase. In fact, since the death of my husband, his brothers chased me from the house and tried several times to affect my life thinking that my death all the legal documents of property owned by my husband they would of right.
Because of the reputation and influence that relations of my late husband have, they have torn me all the properties of my late husband and all his property. But they did not stop it and forced me to reveal all the bank accounts of my late husband by threatening to my life. I therefore give them this information and they confiscated all the bank accounts of my late husband.

I reveal them all except the existence of the deposit that I made within the security and finance company which is in Europe now, because this is my hidden secret hope. The family of my late husband is not aware of the existence of the deposit that I made in a security company and they will never know. However, I'm always afraid of my husband's brothers as they continue to spy on me and even listen to my conversations. That is why I decided to find someone to trust outside the Philippines that will help me to withdraw the briefcase from the finance company and discreetly place the money in his account abroad for future investment.

I ask you to consider my situation is that of a widow and come to my aid because today from this case, I have no more money and my financial situation is more difficult (my financial situation is to zero).

If you want help, I will send you in my next email, the particulars of the security company so that you can contact them for the immediate dispatch of this box for you to secure it.
Thank you very much for your cooperation and I look forward to hearing from you for the 
conclusion of this case.

Yours Mrs  Vanessa Asmardo

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE DESK OF MR.JOHN CLETUS.‏
From:  john cletus (john777777cletus@y7mail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 26, 2010 10 :59: 22 AM 
To:   

DEAR,
I AM JOHN CLETUS, I WORK IN THE FOREIGN REMITTANCE DEPARTMENT, BANK OF AFRICA (BOA) OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO.I HAVE A BUSINESS WHICH WILL BE BENEFICIAL TO BOTH OF US. 


 THE AMOUNT OF MONEY INVOLVED IS ($14 MILLION US DOLLARS) WHICH I WANT TO TRANSFER FROM AN ABANDONED ACCOUNT TO YOUR BANK ACCOUNT,IT IS 100% RISK FREE .
FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT ME ON EMAIL:
BEST REGARDS,
JOHN CLETUS.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE DESK OF MR.JOHN CLETUS.‏
From:  john cletus (john777777cletus@y7mail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 26, 2010 10:58:55 AM 
To:   

DEAR,
I AM JOHN CLETUS, I WORK IN THE FOREIGN REMITTANCE DEPARTMENT, BANK OF AFRICA (BOA) OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO.I HAVE A BUSINESS WHICH WILL BE BENEFICIAL TO BOTH OF US. 


 THE AMOUNT OF MONEY INVOLVED IS ($14 MILLION US DOLLARS) WHICH I WANT TO TRANSFER FROM AN ABANDONED ACCOUNT TO YOUR BANK ACCOUNT,IT IS 100% RISK FREE .
FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT ME ON EMAIL:
BEST REGARDS,
JOHN CLETUS.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

confirmation letter from kia‏
From:  Tom Anneken (tanneken@proscan.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 26, 2010 10:07:01 AM 
To:  info@notice.com 



Dear E-mail Owner,
Your email address on Prize Claim Approval Number: KIASOUL1672/2010 has won you £550,000.00 British Pounds Sterling and a KIA's brand new 2010 Soul Car. For claims and due remittance of funds. Please contact the claims officer for more information.
*************************************************
Contact: Mrs. Nicole Johnson
Email: kiasoul.claims03@yahoo.com.hk
Call Tel No.:  +447035957831
*************************************************
Full Names:
Contact Address:
Sex/Age:
Country:
Personal Phone #:
Lucky Email Address:
Approval # (KIASOUL1672/2010).
All response should be sent to kiasoul.claims03@yahoo.com.hk 

NOTICE:The information contained in this electronic mail message is privileged and confidential information intended only for the use of the individual named above. If the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, you are hereby notified that any dissemination, distribution or copying of this communication is strictly prohibited. If you have received this electronic mail communication in error, please delete it from your system without copying or forwarding it, and notify the sender of the error by reply email. Thank you.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Online Banking Important Message Alert‏
From:  Shamil Bank (ibanking.online@ibank.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 26, 2010 10:00:13 AM 
To:   


Important information
New Security Features
You have 1 new Alert Message !

 Resolution Center: Your account is limited! Click to Resolve 


Thank you for using Ithmaar Bank Online Banking. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Please do not reply to this email. This mailbox is not monitored and you will not receive a response. 


Copyright © 2010 Ithmaar Bank. All Rights Reserved..

----------


## om faisal

Full view

DONATION FROM SISTER FLORENCE GRAM‏
From:  gram-florence2010 (gram-florence2010@bol.com.br)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 26, 2010 10:09:37 AM 
To:   





Dearest In The Lord

I am  Mrs Florence Gram from Iran I  married to late Dr Daniel Gram who worked
with  Iran  embassy in Ivory Coast for nine years before he died in the year
2005.We were married for eleven years with out a child. He died after a brief
illness that lasted for only four days.

Before his death we were both born again Christian. Since his death I decided
not to remarry or get a child outside my matrimonial home which the Bible is
against. When my late husban was alive he deposited a box containing the sum of
three Million five houndred thausand Dollars in one of the security company here
in Abidjan.

Recently, my Doctor told me that I would not last for the next Eight months due
to cancer problem.  Having known my condition I decided to donate this fund to
a church that will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein. I
want a church or Individual that will use this fund for orphanages, widows,
propagating the word of God and to endeavor  the house of God is maintained.
The Bible made us to understand that "Blessed is the hand that giveth". I took
this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit this money and
my husband relatives are not Christians and I don't want my husband's efforts
to be used by unbelievers.

I don't want a situation where this money will be used in an ungodly way. This
is why I am taking this decision. I am not afraid of death hence I know where I
am going. I know that I am going to be in the bosom of the Lord. Exodus 14 VS 14
says that "the lord will fight my case and I shall hold my peace. I don't need
any telephone communication in this regard because of my health hence the
presence of my husband's relatives around me always. I don't want them to know
about this development.

With God all things are possible. As soon as I receive your reply I shall give
you the contact of the security company. I will also issue you an authorisation
letter that will prove you the present beneficiary of this fund.  I want you and
the church to always pray for me because the lord is my shephard. My happiness
is that I lived a life of a worthy Christian. Whoever that Wants to serve the
Lord must serve him in spirit and Truth.

Please always  continue your prayers upon me.Contact me on this email address
any delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing another church for this
same purpose. Please assure me that you will act
accordingly as I Stated herein. Hoping to receive your reply.
Remain blessed in the Lord.
Yours in Christ,
Mrs Florence Gram

----------


## om faisal

E-mail ID‏
From:  Rose (tom-coffey@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 26, 2010 8 :20: 30 PM 
To:   

 750,000.00 Pounds has been Awarded to your E-mail ID in our Toyota 2010 Promo. Send: Names..Address..

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello my dear,‏
From:  Hull Foster (hullfoster123@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 27, 2010 5:03:37 AM 
To:   

Good day my dear, It might appear surprising receiving my mail in this medium, but i have to start by introducing myself to you,i am Hull Foster,a merchant in Dubai,Arab Emirate.I have been diagnosed with Cancer which was discovered very late,due to my laxity in careing for my health.It has defiled all forms of medicine,Right now I have only about a few months to live,according to my Medical Doctor.I have not particularly lived my life so well,as I never really cared for myself but the oil business.Though I am very rich,I was never generous,I only focused on my business as that was the only thing I cared for. But now I regret all this as I now know that there is more to life than just wanting to have or make all the money in the world.I believe when God gives me a second chance and heal me I would live my life a different way from how I have lived it.I have sowed a seed for my healing I have willed and given most of my properties and assets to my immediate and extended family members and as well as a few close friends. I want God to be merciful to me and accept my soul and so,I have decided to give arms to charity organizations and give succor and comfort to the less privileged of the eath qake victim of Haiti and Tsunamin with the Hurricane victims,as I want this to be one of the last good deeds I do on earth.So far,I have distributed money to some charity organizations in India and Malaysia. Now that my health has deteriorated so badly,I cannot do this my self anymore.I once asked members of my family to close one of my accounts in Saudi Bank and distribute the money which I have there to charity organization and to the less privileged in Bulgaria and Sudan Africa, They cashed the money but kept it only to themselves.Hence,I do not trust them anymore,as they seem not to be contended with what I have left for them already. The last of my money which no one knows of is the huge cash deposit of twenty two million dollars that I have in the Vault of a Financial company for safe keeping.I want you to collect this deposit on my behalf and disburse it to the Haiti and Tsunami Earth Quake victims in Asia and the Huricane victim in America for the less privileged.I will set aside 20% for you for your time and efforts. I need your urgent reply so that I will not have to go on sourcing for another credible person to handle this project.If you are okay with the condition,do not hesitate to send me mail(hullfoster123@sify.com} so that i can furnish you up with all the information needed.  I wish to hear from you soon. God bless you. Foster.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Consent Required‏
From:  Sgt. Edmond Baker (sgtedbaker@usarmy.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 26, 2010 10 :59: 28 PM 
To:   

IN GOD WE TRUST. Hello, My name is Sgt. Edmond Baker. I am an American soldier and am serving in the military with the 1st Armored Division in Iraq till date. As you know we are being attacked by insurgents everyday and car bombs/suicide bombers. However,i managed to move part of funds belonging to Saddam Hussein's family in 2009. The total amount is USD$20 Million dollars in cash mostly 100 dollar bills. This money has been kept somewhere outside Baghdad for some time but with the proposed troop in-increase by President Barrack Obama to end the war and make peace with Iraq militant and terrorist i am afraid that the money may be discovered. Hence i want to make sure that the money is in a safe hands pending the completion of our assignment here. BBC NEWS | Middle East | Stash of money found in Baghdad I am ready to compensate you with good percentage of this fund because no strings attached as Iraq is a war zone. I plan on using diplomatic means under diplomatic immunity-cover to ship this money as military cargo to a safe hand. I am contacting you with confidence as all arrangements for the successful delivery has been put in place. All i need from you is to receive the cargo from the delegated diplomat at your location. I look forward to reading from you so as to extend more confidential details to you immediately.I really hope that i can trust. Yours sincerely, Sgt. Edmond Baker. 


ما رايكم
هذه قصة جندي امريكي
المفترض انه صادر ملايين صدام وعائلته
واحتجز منه20مليون دولار
من فئة ال100دولار
يعني فقط2000لفة(رزمة)
او كما يقال في مصر
2000باكو
والمسكين
يخشى ان يصدق رئيسه
باراك اوباما
في انهاء الحرب في العراق
فقرر تهريبها على شكل شحن طرد عسكري
تحت غطاء ديبلوماسي
ويبدو
ان الخطة المحكمة
والتي شرع في تنفيذها بالفعل
تفتقر فقط
الى شخص
يستقبل هذه الاموال
في اي دولة اخرى خارج ولاياته المتحدة
ما رأيكم
قصة عبيطة للغاية؟

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WESTERN UNION PAYMENT NOTIFICATION‏
From:  Mathew Ejosa (c120@wanadoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 27, 2010 7:40:15 AM 
To:   

WESTERN UNION®SEND MONEY WORLDWIDE© 2009 MICROWESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER®INSTALMENTAL PAYMENT OFFICEWebsite: http://www.westernunion.comEmail:wu_...4-70-6976-6324  Western Union Instalmental Payments Only.  Beloved Friend,  We write to inform you officially that the Board of Director of the Debt Reconciliation Center,Inconjuction with the Federal Republic of Nigeria,Federal Ministry of Finance Nigeria, Western union Agent Akpakpa with the Uk Lottery Organization has approved the payment sum of $1.5 Million(One Million Five hundred thousand united states dollars) as a Dept Reconcilation Payments, for your Winning funds with Compensation Head office, deposited by the Uk Lottery Organisation for payment to you as the Winning owner/Beneficiary of the amount $1.5,000.000.00 After the Law Enforcement judgement between the Uk Lottery Organization Agent Mr. Goldman Smith and Compensation finance head office, The meeting was held on the 29th of February 2010, with the aformentioned office and banks,The Concluded arrangement was appointed at our office (Western Union Money Transfer) to pay your unpaid Winning fund through western union electronic system for your easy pickup and to avoid further unforeseen delay that could make your fund not to get to you in a timely manner. The Management of the Uk Lottery Organization Head Branch here in West Africa have submitted your name, city and country information’s to our office for endorsement & daily activation of your payment which has been programmed to be transfered under instalment at rate of $7,000 daily as Western Union laws here does not allow transferring funds above $7,000 at once from this country to another, but will be sending under instalment of $7,000 daily till the amount is completely paid. In other words. We have today transferred your first instalmental payment available for your pickup at any western union office nearest to you, but still on hold due to the unpaid endorsement & daily activation file fee amount of $275.00 you supposed to pay before your daily transfer will be made available to you daily.  You will pickup the bellow instalmental payment at any western union office nearest to you with bellow information's as soon as you send the $275 usd endorsement & daily activation file fee. You are to track your first instalment payment online at Western Union – Money Transfer – Quick Collect – Send Money Online - Send Cash OR Call Western Union tracking number 1-800-325-6000 for available fund for your verification purpose. Payment Details:Sender's First Name:LucySender's Last Name:MorganMtcn:776-637-9607(Track the mtcn with the 1-800-325-6000 orhttps://wumt.westernunion.com/asp/orderStatus.asp?country=globalText Question: Sport?Answer: GolfAmount Programmed: $7,000 Usd  To Avoid any atom of mistake, you are hereby required to reconfirm your payment receiver's name and address to avoid any mistake of payment activation during activation process of your payment as soon as the daily endoursement charges is being confirmed over here.  Reconfirm the information as given to you below. Receiver's Name:.........Receiver's address:..........Receiver's Tel. Number :...........  Please note that the receiver's information is very vital to us as the activation of your daily instalmental payment will be directing to your receiver's name and address.  The endorsement & daily activation file fee of $275 Usd will be sending to our office here in care to our account officer Mr Ikem Sunday through western union Money Transfer nearest to you: Cashier/Receiver's Name:Ikem SundayCity & Country: Lagos,NigeriaAmount: $275 UsdText Question: Good ?Answer: God.  Once and immediately you make the payment,You are been required and advised to immediately acknowledge us with the transfer Mtcn to help us proceed with immediate transfer release of your instalmental payment without further delays.  Once your payment is being confirmed, we shall proceed with the activation of your payment for available for pickup in your country/Address. Notice: This payment was approved by the Federal Ministry of Finances Abuja, Nigeria to the above Beneficiary name only.  We anticipate your kind co-operation. Thanks For Using Western Union Money Transfer Sincerely Regards, Mr Mathew Ejosa Payment DepartmentWestern Union Office Inconjuction with Federal Ministry of FinanceSOFT PRIVACY TERMS OF USE..

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 New
 |
 Delete
 Junk
 Not junk
 |
 Mark as ▼
 Unread
Read
Phishing scamMove to ▼
 Inbox
Junk
Drafts
Sent
Deleted|
 Empty

 |

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Important Notice from Crйdit Agricole Egypt.‏
From:  Credit Agricole Egypt (confirmation@ca-egypt.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 26, 2010 6:41:26 PM 
To:   


Dear Credit Agricole Customer,

This email was sent by Credit Agricole server to
verify your e-mail address.
You must complete this process by clicking
on the link below and entering
in the small window your Username & Password.
This is done for your protection --- because
some of our members no longer 
have access to their email addresses and we
must verify it.

To verify your e-mail address and access
your bank account, click on the link below
https://ebs.ca-egypt.com/sso/EmailConfirm.jsp

Thanks,
© Credit Agricole Egypt.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REF No: UKNL-L/200-26937‏
From:  Mrs.Helen Anderson (agentripp@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 27, 2010 8:26:07 AM 
To:  info@winners.co.uk 

 Contact Mr. Brown Smith (fiduciary_uknldept01@hotmail.co.uk) for the claims of 800,000 GBP in the UK Award 2010. Claims information: Full Name,Full Address,Occupation,Nationality,Phone: Sincerely,Mrs.Helen Anderson -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now eircom Property Channel | Daft.ie

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congrats You have Won $430,000.00 (Contact Dr. Zuma for Claims)‏
From:  FIFA MTN World Cup 2010 (fifamtn2010@aim.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 26, 2010 11:30:40 PM 
To:  results@fifa-mtn.com 

FIFA - MTN Promotions South Africa 2010
World Cup Promotion Redemption Center       
Block 2, Suite 4A, Soccer City Stadium Complex
Johannesburg - South Africa
E-Mail:  fifamtn2010@aim.com
Tel:  +27783655671


REFERENCE NUMBER: FIFA-MTN-SA-2010989JHB,

This is to inform you that you have won a prize money of Four Hundred and Thirty Thousand US Dollars ($430,000.00) for the 2010 International E-mail Draw which is Organized by MTN Telecommunication Company in collaboration with FIFA in promotion first ever FIFA World cup in Africa (South Africa 2010 FIFA World Cup). MTN-FIFA collects all the email addresses of the people that are active online, among the millions that subscribed to Yahoo, Rediffmail, Aol, Walla, Gmail, American Mail, Russian Mail, Indian Mail, Arabic Mail, Hotmail and few from other e-mail providers. Ten people are selected by the organizers to benefit from this

promotion and you are one of the Selected Winners.

PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM

Winners shall be paid in accordance with his/her Settlement Center. MTN-FIFA Award must be claimed not later than 15 days from date of Draw Notification. Any Prize not claimed within this period will be forfeited.

Stated below is your identification number:

REFERENCE NUMBER: FIFA-MTN-SA-2010989JHB

This numbers fall within the Johannesburg (South Africa) Location file, you are requested to contact our fiduciary agent in Johannesburg Dr. Zuma Khosa, with the details below and send your winning identification numbers to him by E-Mail; fifamtn2010@aim.com

Agent Name:  Dr. Zuma Khosa
E-Mail: fifamtn2010@aim.com
Phone: +27783655671

Please, Kindly provide to him with the following information for Verification of your Prize;

   Full name....................................
   Address........................................
   Age..............................................
   Sex..............................................
   Nationality....................................
   Home Telephone Number............
   Mobile Telephone Number...........
   E-mail address..............................
   Marital Status...............................
   Occupation...................................
   Work place...................................

He shall immediately commence the process that will facilitate the release of your fund to you.

Congratulations!! Once again.

Yours in service,
Dr. Amos Kumalo
[FIFA-MTN SA 2010]

Proudly Supported by Coca-Cola Company  


WEB.DE DSL ab 19,99 Euro/Monat. Bis zu 150,- Euro Startguthaben und    
50,- Euro Geldpr&auml;mie inklusive! https://freundschaftswerbung.web.de

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Mrs. Daisy, Morgan. (frank.daniels@windowslive.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 27, 2010 3 :23: 01 AM 
To:   

  EuroMillionsBrookmount House,105 Chandos Place,Covent Garden,WC2N 4LP,London,United Kingdom.  Email Ticket Number 01, 17, 31, 43 and 47reply to E-mail to:frank.daniels@windowslive.com You have won 1.000.000.00. Euro (One million Euro) in the Euro MillionsEmail Worldwide Sweepstakes Jackpot, held on the 24th of June 2010. InLondon,United Kingdom. Please contact the agency for the claim. contact person: Mr.Frank DanielsTEL: +44-755-348-4351 Fax: +44-703-195-2966reply to E-mail to:frank.daniels1@windowslive.com Below are your WinningInformation's:Email Ticket Number 01, 17, 31, 43 and 47Lucy Star Numbers:02 03Reference Number: 78-45-2-12-47-66-4Draw Lucky Number:8-17-10-13-37/ :: 7Batch Number :MKPN36521Serial Number: QPY542596 You are to fill in the informations below along with your winninginformation for confirmation. 1. Full Name:2. Full Address:3. Occupation:4. Age/Sex:5. Phone Number:6. Country: Note, All winning must be claim not later than July 6th, 2010. Sincerely,Mrs. Daisy, Morgan.E-mail:frank.daniels@windowslive.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Consent Required
From:  Sgt. Edmond Baker (sgtedbaker@usarmy.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 26, 2010 8 :51: 41 PM 
To:   

IN GOD WE TRUST. Hello, My name is Sgt. Edmond Baker. I am an American soldier and am serving in the military with the 1st Armored Division in Iraq till date. As you know we are being attacked by insurgents everyday and car bombs/suicide bombers. However,i managed to move part of funds belonging to Saddam Hussein's family in 2009. The total amount is USD$20 Million dollars in cash mostly 100 dollar bills. This money has been kept somewhere outside Baghdad for some time but with the proposed troop in-increase by President Barrack Obama to end the war and make peace with Iraq militant and terrorist i am afraid that the money may be discovered. Hence i want to make sure that the money is in a safe hands pending the completion of our assignment here. BBC NEWS | Middle East | Stash of money found in Baghdad I am ready to compensate you with good percentage of this fund because no strings attached as Iraq is a war zone. I plan on using diplomatic means under diplomatic immunity-cover to ship this money as military cargo to a safe hand. I am contacting you with confidence as all arrangements for the successful delivery has been put in place. All i need from you is to receive the cargo from the delegated diplomat at your location. I look forward to reading from you so as to extend more confidential details to you immediately.I really hope that i can trust. Yours sincerely, Sgt. Edmond Baker.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

DEAR BENEFICARY.
From:  INTERNATIONAL MONITORY FUND (IMF) (imf@imf.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 27, 2010 12:44:17 AM 
To:   

International Monetary Fund (IMF).Headquarters - Zurich Switzerland Dear Sir / Madam, In view of the complaints coming from foreign beneficiaries against private banks in respect to late or non-settlement of their claims INHERITANCE, CONTRACT PAYMENT & LOTTERY.  It is important to inform you that all private banks and Security Company have been directed to hands off foreign payments and refer all cases of outstanding foreign claims to the INTERNATIONAL MONITORY FUND (IMF) for vetting and approval for payment.  Consequently, your outstanding claim is one of the cases referred to us and is now receiving immediate attention in our office and you are hereby advised to reconfirm the following for immediate settlement of your payment. 1. Your total amount:2. Your current contact telephone number:3. Your receiving bank account details  You are to stop all further communications with Anybody / Office regarding your claim at the moment. Our office is now fully responsible for the settlement of your claim. Your urgent response to this mail will be highly appreciated to ensure prompt resolution of your payment matter. Sincerely yours, Mr Hans MuellerDirector, Foreign Payment MattersInternational Monitory Fund

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

hi,
From:  Rita (ritaarona23@rediffmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, June 26, 2010 9:26:58 PM 
To:  ritaarona21@rediffmail.com 

E1-(' 92J2J 
,J/ 'DJHE H1#J* CJA -'DC.. '3EJ EDC) ,E'D 1J*' #1HF' 'D*91JA 'D.'5 (C
'DJHE AJ Google H(9/ 0DC *E1 H,/* #F CF* *(-+ 9F A*') D7JA) 'D0J 3HA 'D-( DJCHF E93HA E+DC DD-5HD 9DI '*5'D E9G' EF .D'D 9FH'F (1J/J 'D%DC*1HFJ -*I J*3FI DC E91A) 'DE2J/ 9F DJ GF'C.
GF' GH 9FH'F (1J/J 'D%DC*1HFJ D' **1// AJ 'D'*5'D (J 'D1,'! E-'HD) (D/J 92J2) 9DI 'D(1J/ 'D'DC*1HFJ DJ E9 (1J/J 'D%DC*1HFJ 'D4.5J) 'D*J HD0' A%FFJ 3HA 'BHD DCE 'DE2J/ 9F FA3J E9 (96 (D/'F ,21 'DE-J7 'DG'/& DJ.
'D1,'! E-'HD) (D/J 92J2) 9DI 'D(1J/ 'D'DC*1HFJ DJ E9 9FH'F (1J/J 'D%DC*1HFJ (-J+ DF '97J DCE 'D5H1) DDCE DE91A) 'DE2J/ 9F DJ () (ritaarona21@rediffmail.com)

F#ED #F F3E9 EFC AJ #B1( HB* DC G0' 'D(1J/.

4C1' DC 'D"F3) 1J*'

(ritaarona21@rediffmail.com

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
Hello dear,
Good day, I saw how are you .. My name is Miss Rita Aruna, your profile
Google today and after going through, I found that you are looking for a nice girl that would love to be Masov like to get in touch with them through my email address so that you know more about me there.
Here is my email address do not hesitate to contact me, please try my dear e-mail me with my e-mail and personal so I will tell you more about myself with some pics of me.
Please try my dear e-mail me with my email address so that I will give you my picture for you to learn more about me () (ritaarona21@rediffmail.com)

We hope to hear from you as soon as you get this mail.

Thank you, Miss Rita

(ritaarona21@rediffmail.com

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)
From:  brown-angie@sbcglobal.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 27, 2010 12:28:18 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  



Your Mail-ID was Awarded 750,000 Pounds in the Toyota Promo.send your
1.Name.............
2.Address..........

----------


## om faisal

Verify Your Account Now (Case ID:- 000118F82E055634)&thorn;&thorn;&thorn;
From:  Windows Live Team (hijinio_m@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 27, 2010 3:13:41 PM 
To:  Windows Live (hijinio_m@hotmail.com) 

Dear Account User 
This message is from Hotmail Customer care messaging center, to all Hotmail account owners. We are currently upgrading our data base, and e-mail account center. We are deleting all unused Hotmail accounts to create more space for new accounts. To prevent your account from closing, you will have to update it below so that we will know that it's a present used account.To do this, You have to click on your reply button to reply back to this message and then you fill the information below. 
Name: .......... 
User name: .... 
Password: ..... 
Date of Birth: ... 
Country or Territory:  
After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconveniences. 
Warning!!! Account owner that refuses to update his/her account after two weeks of receiving this warning will lose his or her account permanently. 
Windows Live is committed to protecting your privacy. We encourage you to review our privacy statement Privacy Statement at Microsoft Online Privacy Notice Highlights. 
For more information, go to the Windows Live Account site at https://account.live.com. 
Thank you, 
Microsoft Customer Support



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hotmail has tools for the New Busy. Search, chat and e-mail from your inbox. Learn more.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Confirmation Is Required.
From:  Customer-Alert (rogers@customer.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 27, 2010 6 :31: 42 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Funds_Rel...txt (0.8 KB)  


Read The Attached Document And Confirm Your Funds Which Is To Be Released Only After Your Confirmation.




Hello,

I am Sgt. John Rogers (3RD INFANTRYDIVISION). I am with the Engineering unit here in Ba'qubah Iraq for the United States, we discovered about $10m (Ten million US dollars), which we want to move out of the country.

My partners and I need a good and reliable person, we can trust to actualize this dream. The money is from oil proceeds and its legit. We intend moving it by diplomatic means to you or  to a safe and secured location of your choice.

Once the funds get to you, please take your 30% out and keep our own 70%. I shall however leave out other details of this transaction until I receive an affirmation of your desire to participate. Please contact me on my personal email address below for more details.

For more details please visit  BBC NEWS | Middle East | Stash of money found in Baghdad.

Yours truly
Sgt. Rogers
herman@neo.rr.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CLAIM WON PRIZE
From:  United BrotherHoods Promo (info@ubho.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 28, 2010 3:28:45 AM 
To:   

Dear Winner, We are pleased to inform you of the final announcement of Our On-line Promo Programme held on of June 2010.. The draw was done electronically with several email addresses provided to this office by webmail providers to enhance the utilization of the internet.Your email address attached to Reference Number UK/2031/8161/05 was picked as one of the ten winning email addresses.This has qualified you to claim the total cash prize Of 750,934.00GBP Pounds Sterling in cash. To file for your claims and due remittance of funds contact (Mr. Edward Mandrake Philip) with the following details: Legal Names;..................Age;..................Addr  ess;..............Country;...............Occupatio  n; ...........Valid Mobile Number;............. **Note: All replies and queries or questions concerning your claims should be sent to (Mra. Edward Mandrake Philip). Congratulations once more and from all members and staff of this program. MRS. Hodge CharlesOn-line Co-ordinator.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attn:winners
From:  Google Online Promo (buchele@mbox1.ufsc.br)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 27, 2010 8:57:18 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

 You won  850,000.00GBP. (CGPN):7-22-71-00-66-12, Ticket number: 00869575733664,Serial numbers:/BTD/8070447706/06, Lucky numbers:12-12-23-35-40-41(12). ContactMr. Graham Benfield, E-mail: grahamsbenfield777@gmail.com     ----------------------------------------------------------------This message was sent using IMP, the Internet Messaging Program.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulation PCSO award 2010
From:  olivia (oliv@asia.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 27, 2010 7:39:46 PM 
To:   

Please fill up this form bellow to file claim for your PCSO winning online email award of US$500,000.00 visit this website for more update MegaLotto 6/45 PCSO Results  We are glad to inform you that your email id was selected from internation email data base for computazied email ballot award 2010,your barcode on this mail (pcso#25/2010) MegaLotto 6/45Draw Number 26-30-13-31-09-03Amount won US$500,000.00Draw Date: 6/25/2010 Provide this information below to claim your award:1.Name:-------------------------------------------------------------------2.Address:---------------------------------------------------------------3.Marital Status:------------------------------------------------------4.Occupation:---------------------------------------------------------5.Age:-----------------------------------------------------------------6.Sex:----------------------------------------------------------------7.Nationality:--------------------------------------------------------8.Country Of Residence:----------------------------------------9.Telephone Number:--------------------------------------------10.Fax Number:---------------------------------------------------11..Draw Number above:--------------------------------------- Send your claims directly Madam Olivia Tan via her registered claim office at oliv@post.com   Thank you PCSO Main OfficeE. Rodriguez Sr. AvenueQuezon City Philippines

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your email has won 985,950.00 Euro
From:  Loteria Nacional (info@loterianacional.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 27, 2010 2:12:40 PM 
To:   

Attn:Beneficiary, We happily announce to you the draw of the Loteria Nacional Special Global 2010 Promotional Drawheld in Madrid Spain.Your e-mail address attached to REF No; ESP/62934LN/2010, withBatch No: CH 200 drew the Winning No: 02 10 16 18 27 41, Bonus No: 28for LN-49 Lotto under the choice of the lottery in the 1st category. All participants were selected randomly from World Wide Web site throughcomputer draws system and extracted from over 10,000,000 companies and personale-mails. So your email is your online automatic ticket that qualified you forthis draw. You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of985,950.00 Euros (nine hundred and eighty five thousand nine hundred and fifty euros) In view of this, your total fund (nine hundred and eighty five thousand nine hundred and fifty euros) would bereleased to you by following the directives of our Madrid payment officer.He will immediately commence the processing of your payment to facilitate therelease of your funds as soon as you contact him. Therefore, you are required toforward the following details to him to help facilitate the processing of yourclaims.  CONTACT PERSON: Dr. Henry PintoTEL: +34 645 071 275EMAIL:realexchanges@aim.com Best Regards Maria Yanez

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

500, 000.00 (Five Hundred Thousand British Pounds Sterling Only)‏
From:  Microsoft-AOL Lottery Award Promotions (uk.award27@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 28, 2010 10 :10: 12 AM 
To:   



MOTTO:  FIGHTING POVERTY ROUND THE WORLD!!! 
Microsoft-AOL Lottery Award Promotions 
20 Craven Park, Harlesden London 
NW10 United Kingdom 
Ref: BTD/968/0 
Batch: 40997  

              Congratulations!  Congratulations!  Congratulations!!!  

Dear Winner,   

The prestigious Microsoft and AOL Lottery has set out and successfully organized a Sweepstakes marking the Christmas 2009 celebrations. We rolled out over £41, 849,564 for the Christmas 2009 celebrations Draws.  Participants for the draws were randomly selected and drawn from a wide range of web hosts which we enjoy their patronage.   

The selection was made through a c computer draw system attaching personalized-mail addresses to ticket numbers. If you ignore this, you will regret it later. Microsoft and AOL Lottery are now the largest Internet companies and in an effort to make sure that Internet Explorer remains the most widely used program; Microsoft and AOL Lottery are running an e-mail beta.   

Your email address as indicated was drawn and attached to ticket number  0087957274 9 8 with serial numbers BTD/90 80648302/08 and drew the lucky  numbers&nb s p; 12 -18-25-28-43-49 bonus (10) which subsequently won you £500 ,000.00 (Five Hundred Thousand British Pounds Sterling’s) as one of the 10 jackpot winners in this draw. You have therefore won the entire winning sum of £500 ,000.00 (Five Hundred Thousand British Pounds Sterling’s) the draws registered as Draw number one was conducted in Brockley, London United Kingdom on the 14th April 2009  These Draws are commemorative and as such special.   

Please be informed by this winning notification, to file your claims.  You are to make contact with your de signated agent who shall by duty guide you through the process to facilitate the release of your prize.  To file for your claim Please Contact your delivery agency in the contact information below:   

Delivery agency contact information: 

Name of claim agency firm: Microsoft Award Client Services 
60 Great Ormond Street, London, United Kingdom. 


Contact Person: Mr. SISULU LUCKY 
Email: uk.award27@gmail.com 

You are advised to contact your fiduciary agent with the following details to avoid unnecessary delays and complications:     


1) Full name: 
2) Address: 
3) Ti cket Numbers: 
4) Batch Numbers: 
5) Serial Number: 
6) Lucky Numbers: (as indicated in this winning Notification) 
7) Telephone / Fax numbers: 
8) Amount won: 
9) Sex: 
10) Age: 
11) Occupation: 
12) Nationality: 
13) Country of resident: 

Our special thanks and gratitude to Bill Gates and his associates. We wish you the best of luck as you spend your good fortune in this season.  

Note: You have Seven days from the date of this publication to claim your prize or you may forfeit your winnings. In compliance with the   sponsoring bodies', you are to make a remittance of a part of your winning fund, not lower than 10-percent, after receiving your allocation to a  charity organization of your choice in your country. 

Thank you for being part of our commemorative April 2009 Draws.  

Mrs. Bryan McDonald 
Microsoft Promotion.

----------


## om faisal

Reply Please!!‏
From:  J. Nieuwesteeg (j.nieuwesteeg@hva.nl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 27, 2010 11:16:00 PM 
To:   



Dear Friend,

I have a business transaction which I need 

your assistant, your share will be 40 percent; 

please if you are interested do contact me 

for more details on my personal email:  

j.vncenthng1020@yahoo.com.hk

Vincent Hong.

----------


## om faisal

Award WINNER Notice:‏
From:  Ventura (web44@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 4:42:33 AM 
To:   

Award WINNER Notice:Your Email id has won €1,000,000.00 in the Ventura award, held in June 2010(Spain). For claims send form; Complete Name...Contact Address...Telephone..Occupation.. Tel: 0034602118170

----------


## om faisal

Your email have just won £850,000 British Pounds.‏
From:  Google Online Promotion ©2010 (caica@uct.cl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 12 :10: 13 AM 
To:   
Cc:  dolly_b2000@hotmail.com; dolly_mero@hotmail.com; doloresdorantes@hotmail.com; Dolph_Larson@hotmail.com; dolphy00@hotmail.com; dolunayadiguzel@hotmail.com; dom08free@hotmail.com; dom2000101@hotmail.com; dom_the_prod@hotmail.com; domebiblio@hotmail.com; domhnallmorris@hotmail.com; domiechard@hotmail.com; dominatorGT@hotmail.com; DOMINGUEZ_BRISA@hotmail.com; dominguezp46@hotmail.com; dominic.kp@hotmail.com; dominicanjb@hotmail.com; dominicanmissions@hotmail.com; dominicanrepembassydoha@hotmail.com; dominickoh@hotmail.com; dominicpb@hotmail.com; dominicsoprano@hotmail.com; dominik.schaer@hotmail.com; domino15l@hotmail.com; domor4@hotmail.com; domuspeter@hotmail.com; domvalden@hotmail.com; don@hotmail.com; don.bendall@hotmail.com; don.naeem@hotmail.com; don2009rita@hotmail.com; don_foon_toon@hotmail.com; don_l_kirk@hotmail.com; donagraziah@hotmail.com; donaldjrashid@hotmail.com; donaldlund2008@hotmail.com; donaldmooney@hotmail.com; donaldwparker@hotmail.com; donandmartha@hotmail.com; donasharma@hotmail.com; donation786@hotmail.com; doncalero@hotmail.com; doncarlaw@hotmail.com; doney1_chinalutong@hotmail.com; dong_liu1996@hotmail.com; doni_satrio@hotmail.com; donmillsdiva@hotmail.com; Donna_rumboldt@hotmail.com; donnabjacobs@hotmail.com; donnalee07@hotmail.com; donniereysumang@hotmail.com; donom45@hotmail.com; donors_required@hotmail.com; donovansuisse@hotmail.com; donpat2000@hotmail.com; donsafi@hotmail.com; donssmith@hotmail.com; dont_call001@hotmail.com; donta_74@hotmail.com; dontmess873@hotmail.com; dontneed_youkaptan_esmer@hotmail.com; donuts-land-chr@hotmail.com; Donwho337@hotmail.com; dony005@hotmail.com; doolingsummercamp@hotmail.com; doonglobalschool@hotmail.com; doonkey_diva1997@hotmail.com; Doorsanantglass@hotmail.com; dooxajog5@hotmail.com; dope_design@hotmail.com; dore_me@hotmail.com; doreenwaugaman@hotmail.com; dorion.gipson@hotmail.com; doris.fgkc@hotmail.com; dorisnew@hotmail.com; dorito_kv@hotmail.com; dorlyush@hotmail.com; doroflex_sr@hotmail.com; doromage@hotmail.com; dorothy_txq@hotmail.com; Dorothyjiang@hotmail.com; dos_m78@hotmail.com; doshi@hotmail.com; doshiharesh@hotmail.com; doshitan22@hotmail.com; Doshriderk7@hotmail.com; dosmaria@hotmail.com; dospatasparaunpato@hotmail.com; dosti171@hotmail.com; dosti_dewanna@hotmail.com; dot0311@hotmail.com; dotado.madrid@hotmail.com; doteno2008@hotmail.com; dotmillercollections@hotmail.com; dotnetchampions@hotmail.com; dotsonjf@hotmail.com; dott_bere@hotmail.com; dottido@hotmail.com; dottylotty2009@hotmail.com; doua_tvue@hotmail.com; double_a_1@hotmail.com; double_d1000@hotmail.com; double_troubletwins@hotmail.com; doublekfarm13@hotmail.com; doublem_3000@hotmail.com; doubletaco@hotmail.com; doudou_ofnac@hotmail.com; doudoudream11@hotmail.com; doudouprincesse01@hotmail.com; doughboymtbr@hotmail.com; douglas.hes@hotmail.com; douglascountyrepublicanwomen@hotmail.com; dougmister869@hotmail.com; doutorenfermeiro@hotmail.com; dovecreekowners@hotmail.com; dovla1972@hotmail.com; dowarka@hotmail.com; down_in_5yn@hotmail.com; downbeat4419@hotmail.com; Downloadabd_m_jo@hotmail.com; DownloadAchraf_net225@hotmail.com; Downloadalamar511@hotmail.com; Downloadamirbek2002@hotmail.com; Downloadann_karun@hotmail.com; Downloadarshad562@hotmail.com; DownloadDj_Rob71@hotmail.com; downloadg4.10@hotmail.com; downloadjc@hotmail.com; Downloadjinanavati@hotmail.com; Downloadjoke_5888@hotmail.com; Downloadkayra2002-8@hotmail.com; Downloadkkkkellyc@hotmail.com; Downloadkounkour@hotmail.com; Downloadmiotarek@hotmail.com; Downloadsmister_j10@hotmail.com; dowskiboy@hotmail.com; doxologiafm@hotmail.com; doyow@hotmail.com; doywar@hotmail.com; dozi_1994@hotmail.com; dp_srikanth@hotmail.com; dpateder@hotmail.com; dpatel2002@hotmail.com; dpatel2004@hotmail.com; dpearl1@hotmail.com; dpfootballdb12@hotmail.com; dpice2007@hotmail.com; dplutis@hotmail.com; dpmisra2006@hotmail.com; dpmitigation@hotmail.com; dpmspooner@hotmail.com; dpooran@hotmail.com; dppkparit@hotmail.com; dprcp@hotmail.com; dpriya90@hotmail.com; dpshera@hotmail.com; dpsmaiti@hotmail.com; dpsmalaysia@hotmail.com; dpsrikanth@hotmail.com; dpvrevathy@hotmail.com; dpworldmangalore@hotmail.com; dpz_11@hotmail.com; dqevershine@hotmail.com; dqsounds@hotmail.com; dr@hotmail.com; dr-mohammed-ahmed@hotmail.com; dr-sumera@hotmail.com; dr-tarek-hassan@hotmail.com; dr.amor_17@hotmail.com; dr.anilkumar@hotmail.com; dr.arvindkothe@hotmail.com; dr.asadsalman@hotmail.com; dr.caku@hotmail.com; dr.chishti@hotmail.com; dr.emo@hotmail.com; dr.gaafar@hotmail.com; dr.glenes@hotmail.com; dr.grewals@hotmail.com; dr.hafiz-ibrahim@hotmail.com; Dr.leos@hotmail.com; dr.luis1000@hotmail.com; dr.monoramaswain@hotmail.com; Dr.preetig@hotmail.com; dr.priyankasingh@hotmail.com; dr.ranga@hotmail.com; dr.robinsonplantation@hotmail.com; dr.saigal@hotmail.com; Dr.sam25@hotmail.com; Dr.sasuke@hotmail.com; dr.sulaimani@hotmail.com; dr.taiseer@hotmail.com; dr.w.youssef@hotmail.com; dr.webb2010@hotmail.com; dr.william00@hotmail.com; dr007c@hotmail.com; dr3am_rock@hotmail.com; dr_7oran@hotmail.com; dr_ajhawar@hotmail.com; dr_aljohar@hotmail.com; dr_alsuwaidi@hotmail.com; dr_altamirano@hotmail.com; dr_anil@hotmail.com; dr_anna_dorai_raj@hotmail.com; dr_b_datta@hotmail.com; dr_bclavingia@hotmail.com; dr_bolatomson2010@hotmail.com; dr_darshan_77@hotmail.com; dr_doshi@hotmail.com; dr_fara52@hotmail.com; dr_farahat@hotmail.com; dr_farzanarizwan@hotmail.com; dr_firas21@hotmail.com; dr_ghamdi@hotmail.com; dr_gokani@hotmail.com; dr_haithamalnaji@hotmail.com; dr_harishr@hotmail.com; dr_harnam@hotmail.com; dr_hbhushan@hotmail.com; dr_hytham@hotmail.com; dr_iswara@hotmail.com; dr_jkmotwani@hotmail.com; dr_khan2007@hotmail.com; dr_kochhar@hotmail.com; dr_math32@hotmail.com; dr_mkmpk@hotmail.com; dr_mmhawan@hotmail.com; DR_MOHAMEDBEKHEIT@hotmail.com; dr_mrinal_joshi@hotmail.com; dr_msakkal@hotmail.com; dr_munawar62@hotmail.com; dr_nada_alshazly@hotmail.com; dr_nashawi@hotmail.com; dr_osama_69@hotmail.com; Dr_Paramesh@hotmail.com; dr_phirozp@hotmail.com; dr_prashants@hotmail.com; dr_rajkamal@hotmail.com; dr_ramadan2008@hotmail.com; dr_rashid_mehmood@hotmail.com; dr_rawal@hotmail.com; dr_rksharma@hotmail.com; dr_romio4me@hotmail.com; dr_salwayoussef@hotmail.com; dr_sanjeevjain@hotmail.com; dr_saurabhmital@hotmail.com; dr_sdejesus@hotmail.com; dr_sherbiny@hotmail.com; dr_shimo87@hotmail.com; dr_tahir143@hotmail.com; dr_thafeed@hotmail.com; dr_tlomto@hotmail.com; dr_tony_douglas@hotmail.com; dr_wac@hotmail.com; dr_waelhassan@hotmail.com; dr_waqarbasra@hotmail.com; dr_yousefabelghaffar@hotmail.com; dr_ysho@hotmail.com; DR_ZOOLA@hotmail.com; DR_ZOOLA2000@hotmail.com; draakon50dportal@hotmail.com; drabumusa@hotmail.com; dracaritoa@hotmail.com; Drackman62@hotmail.com; dracoalka@hotmail.com; dracpalma@hotmail.com; dracula_918@hotmail.com; dradk@hotmail.com; drafzal75@hotmail.com; drag-star@hotmail.com; draganmilenkovitch@hotmail.com; dragi_look@hotmail.com; dragoesestradeiros@hotmail.com; Dragomaa@hotmail.com; dragon.love.3@hotmail.com; dragon0514@hotmail.com; dragon_555_5@hotmail.com; dragoncloud_gh@hotmail.com; dragonfley_kr@hotmail.com; dragonlee78@hotmail.com; dragons_1975@hotmail.com; dragonwake@hotmail.com; dragosnicu@hotmail.com; dragstra15@hotmail.com; drainedmind@hotmail.com; drajaybahl@hotmail.com; drajaygupta@hotmail.com; drajit_7@hotmail.com; drajitmandlecha@hotmail.com; drakar_fantasma@hotmail.com; Drake_Kami_Kazu@hotmail.com; Drakeballin@hotmail.com; drakiera@hotmail.com; drako_jacob@hotmail.com; drakoomookh@hotmail.com; dralcala@hotmail.com; dram-budur@hotmail.com; dramirkhan@hotmail.com; drams59@hotmail.com; dranand_21@hotmail.com; dranimesharya@hotmail.com; dranirbandasgupta@hotmail.com; dranjalirao@hotmail.com; drankurkothari@hotmail.com; dranonno@hotmail.com; dranthony2010@hotmail.com; dranupdhir@hotmail.com; draravind@hotmail.com; drarshadryk@hotmail.com; drarunhnayak@hotmail.com; drarvi@hotmail.com; drarvinf1950@hotmail.com; drashad689@hotmail.com; drashleygroves@hotmail.com; drashokjohari@hotmail.com; Dratul_physio@hotmail.com; dravirmani@hotmail.com; draytonwilliams@hotmail.com; drazick22@hotmail.com; drbhavinparikh@hotmail.com; drbhimupreti@hotmail.com; drbhushanchaudhary_ecoguru@hotmail.com; drbhuta@hotmail.com; drbiju61@hotmail.com; drbindu@hotmail.com; drbpsharma@hotmail.com; drbsrao@hotmail.com; drcannibal_lesky_pozo@hotmail.com; drcdu@hotmail.com; drcsharath@hotmail.com; drcudi@hotmail.com; drdeepak@hotmail.com; drdessouki@hotmail.com; drdevendra@hotmail.com; drdevid@hotmail.com; drdhakansindheconomist@hotmail.com; drdineshgovil@hotmail.com; drdosaj@hotmail.com; DrDre991@hotmail.com; Dre2win@hotmail.com; dream_166_2@hotmail.com; dream_door@hotmail.com; dream_institute_of_technology@hotmail.com; dreamboat7@hotmail.com; dreamcrushers1@hotmail.com; dreami_girl16@hotmail.com; dreams@hotmail.com; dreams85umm@hotmail.com; dreams_asif2003@hotmail.com; dreams_koolasif@hotmail.com; dreamsajuan_2@hotmail.com; dreamworksxx@hotmail.com; dreamycorner@hotmail.com; dreamzandfilms@hotmail.com; dreamzz-28@hotmail.com; dreem_lady@hotmail.com; drelhawary@hotmail.com; dreslerleiva@hotmail.com; DressLikeSavi@hotmail.com; drewhill09@hotmail.com; drewright@hotmail.com; drey_74@hotmail.com; dreyes16@hotmail.com; drfadia@hotmail.com; drgabrielmotta@hotmail.com; Drgangrene@hotmail.com; drgreatyr@hotmail.com; drgrking@hotmail.com; drhakim11@hotmail.com; drhamzaaouinat@hotmail.com; drhany-dr@hotmail.com; drhassan55@hotmail.com; drhassemgeha@hotmail.com; drhemantsaraiya@hotmail.com; drhkoya@hotmail.com; drhpt@hotmail.com; Drhuhush@hotmail.com; drift_83@hotmail.com; drifterstar@hotmail.com; drimran35@hotmail.com; drimranliaquat@hotmail.com; drivershanghai@hotmail.com; drjayabakshi@hotmail.com; drjayakrish@hotmail.com; drjenniferwalden@hotmail.com; drjitendrajamdar@hotmail.com; drjksingh147@hotmail.com; drjlpa@hotmail.com; drjonsmith@hotmail.com; drjpraval@hotmail.com; drjpshims@hotmail.com; drjuanddios@hotmail.com; drjulia4help@hotmail.com; drjyotivadwa@hotmail.com; drkans@hotmail.com; drkaw1@hotmail.com; drkcmitra@hotmail.com; drkhushimuhammad@hotmail.com; drkmpsuresh@hotmail.com; drleenanagpal@hotmail.com; Drlesliemiller@hotmail.com; drlev@hotmail.com; drlux@hotmail.com; drm-land@hotmail.com; drmaaleem@hotmail.com; drmabdullah@hotmail.com; drmadhavan@hotmail.com; drmagicmike@hotmail.com; drmaguire@hotmail.com; drmakabeer@hotmail.com; drmanish@hotmail.com; drmaqsoodahmad@hotmail.com; drmasvoice@hotmail.com; drmathur1961@hotmail.com; drmendhulkar@hotmail.com; drmgupta@hotmail.com; drmhfs@hotmail.com; drmiqbal@hotmail.com; drmittu@hotmail.com; drmkhanna@hotmail.com; drmksuor@hotmail.com; drmmunjal@hotmail.com; drmookhi@hotmail.com; drmpt64@hotmail.com; drmtaher@hotmail.com; drmukeshbaijnath@hotmail.com; drmukta1@hotmail.com; drnancythaler404@hotmail.com; drnaseer27@hotmail.com; drnbrathi@hotmail.com; drneeraagarwal@hotmail.com; drneerav@hotmail.com; drneetasingla@hotmail.com; drnelsenrobert@hotmail.com; drniazi_pk@hotmail.com; drnivea@hotmail.com; drnuzhathusain@hotmail.com; drob1960@hotmail.com; drocksbusybee@hotmail.com; drola310579@hotmail.com; droobi00@hotmail.com; droopings@hotmail.com; dropyourcashhere@hotmail.com; drotho@hotmail.com; drpanni@hotmail.com; drparamjeet@hotmail.com; drparul_bhatnagar@hotmail.com; drpcrath@hotmail.com; drpcsaxena@hotmail.com; drpksnair@hotmail.com; drpnaik@hotmail.com; drpnkumar2001@hotmail.com; drpradip@hotmail.com; drpramodsh@hotmail.com; drprasadpore@hotmail.com; drrabahaa@hotmail.com; drrajashahzad@hotmail.com; drrakeshchadda@hotmail.com; drrakhra@hotmail.com; drraniakhil@hotmail.com; drreddys1@hotmail.com; drrgarg@hotmail.com; drrishi@hotmail.com; drrjain@hotmail.com; drrohitjain@hotmail.com; drroomasinah@hotmail.com; drrpkumar@hotmail.com; drsadaqatali@hotmail.com; drsadhole@hotmail.com; drsaimakanwal@hotmail.com; drsaleem45@hotmail.com; drsaluja@hotmail.com; drsamira_2010@hotmail.com; drsandeep13@hotmail.com; drsandeepkadam@hotmail.com; drsandeepseth@hotmail.com; drsanjain@hotmail.com; drsanjay.incomplete@hotmail.com; drsanjayphadke@hotmail.com; drsanjivmehta@hotmail.com; drsankpal@hotmail.com; drsatishreddy@hotmail.com; drseematyagi@hotmail.com; drsenthil23@hotmail.com; drshachindra@hotmail.com; drshahzadkhan76@hotmail.com; drshalabhrastogi@hotmail.com; drshekharbhopal@hotmail.com; drshibupillai@hotmail.com; drshrief-25@hotmail.com; drshyamsundar@hotmail.com; drsirlak@hotmail.com; drsjain9@hotmail.com; drsnaz31@hotmail.com; drsnijhara@hotmail.com; drsophie-el-abed@hotmail.com; drsql@hotmail.com; drstanju@hotmail.com; drsundar69@hotmail.com; drsvaidya@hotmail.com; drtaha@hotmail.com 

 Contact Mr. Grahams Benfield For more details via email. mr.graham.ben1@gmail.com,graham_benf...@hotmail  .com

----------


## om faisal

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  ''''''''''''' URGENT PLEASE REPLY SOON"""""""""""""""""""""""‏
From:  Amanda Abdullah (mss.amanda.abdullah@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 28, 2010 11:29:43 PM 
To:   

Urgent Notice,

          I am sorry for contacting you through this medium without a previous notice, I had to use the e-mail because it is an easier way of making contact with people around the world my name is Ms Amanda Abdullah. A senior staff in file keeping section of the foreign remittance department of Bank Simpanan National, Malaysia.
I got your email id in the net during a desperate search for a reliable partner to champion this transaction. In my department I discovered an abandoned sum of $4.8million (Four Million Eight Hundred us Dollars). In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer Ronald De clan. who died along with his entire family in a plane crash.

          Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting the next of kin to come over and claim his money because we cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines but unfortunately we learn that all his supposed next of kin died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It was therefore upon this discovery that i decided to contact you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and i don't want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed Bill.
                  The Banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money remains Unclaimed after ten years, the money will be transferred into the Bank treasury as unclaimed fund. The request of a foreigner as next of kin in this business is occasioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner and a Malaysian cannot stand as next of kin to a foreigner. I will give you 30% of this money as foreign partner, in respect to the provision of a foreign account, 10 % will be assumed for expenses incurred during the business and 60 % would be for me. There after I and my family will visit your country.

I will be so much glad to receive your urgent reply regarding this transaction to be successful soon

Yours,
Amanda Abdullah S.S.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HELLO‏
From:  Mr Song Li (info@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 2 :22: 58 AM 
To:   

Complement of the day, Although you might be apprehensive about my email as we have not metbefore,My name is Mr Song Lile I work with the Hang Seng Bank.There is thesum of $19,500,000.00 in my bank"Hang Seng Bank",Hong kong. There were nobeneficiaries stated concerning these funds which means no one would evercome forward to claim it. That is why I ask that we work together so as tohave the sun transfered out of my bank into your account. Should you be interested please send me your,1,Full names,2,private phone number,3,current residential address, To the below via the email:mrsong120@sify.com Your earliest response to this letter will be appreciated.Kind Regards,Mr Song Li

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HSH Nordbank AG‏
From:  Mr Juan Huan (elitetraxm@numericable.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 1 :33: 29 AM 
To:   

HSH Nordbank AG Hong Kong BranchLevel 31, Three Pacific Place 1 Queen's Road East, Hong Kong.  Good Day To You,  I am Mr.Jun Huan of HSH Nordbank AG, Hong Kong. I have an obscured business suggestion for you.In November, 2004, Ahmad Fahmi an Indonesian,a contractor with the Iraqi Government and also a businessman, made a time investment of US$74.5M (Seventy four Million Five Hundred Thousand)as secured growth funds for (60)sixty calendar months in my Branch.  This investment has matured and has been lying in our Bank reserve for the past two years,and under the Hong Kong banking laws,any time Investment unclaimed after three years will be turned over to the Hong Kong Government purse. Upon maturity several notices were sent to him and no response came from him. Early This year,it was later discovered that the Ahmad Fahmiand his family were killed in a convoy attack in Musol, Iraqi on 22th Aug, 2008 After further investigation it was also discovered that Ahmad Fahmi did not declare any next of kin in his official papers including the paper work of his Bank deposit.And he also confided in me the last time he was in my Office that no one except me knew of his deposit in my Bank.  Against this backdrop,I will like you as a foreigner to stand as the next of kin to Ahmad Fahmi so that you will be able to receive this funds I have contacted an Attorney that will prepare the necessary document that will back you up as the next of kin to Ahmad Fahmi and also the rightful beneficiary to the funds.  Please endeavour to observe utmost discretion in all matters concerning this issue. What is required from you at this stage is for you to provide me with your Full names,Address, direct telephone and fax numbers, age so that the Attorney can commence his job.Reply strictly if you are interested with the requested information via my personal email; mrjuanhuan@yahoo.com.hk to enable the Attorney commence his job immediately.  Sincerely,  Mr.Jun Huan.mrjuanhuan@yahoo.com.hk

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Beneficial Business proposal‏
From:  MR JOHN GALVAN (servicecust@aig-uk.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 28, 2010 9:58:09 PM 
To:   

Good Day, I am Mr. John Galvan a staff of a private offshore bank (AIG Private Bank) United Kingdom office. I am pleased to get across to you for a very urgent and profitable business proposal of (£15,500,000.00 Pounds Sterlings) which I believe will profit the both of us after completion. Get back to me via my private email if you are interested.Contact me Via (johngalvan1@yahoo.com.hk) I will send to you the full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will receive 40% of the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business. Best Regards,Mr. John Galvan   ------------------------------------------------------Esse e-mail foi enviado pelo WebMail da UFFNTi - N&uacute;cleo de Tecnologia da Informaç&atilde;o e Comunicaç&atilde;o  -- Esta mensagem foi verificada pelo sistema de antiv&iacute;rus eacredita-se estar livre de perigo.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

HELLO MY FRIEND,‏
From:  dr.gertrudemongella (dr.g.i.mongella@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 28, 2010 8:02:36 PM 
To:   

 Dear friend, I want to transfer ($2,500.000.00) Two million Five hundred thousand United States Dollars to overseas account.  Your assistance as a foreigner is necessary because the management of the bank will welcome any foreigner who has correct information to this account which I will give to you immediately, if you are interested to do this business with me please reply with the assurance, include your private telephone and fax numbers as it is necessary to facilitate an easy communication in this transaction.  As soon as you reply, I will let you know the next step to follow in order to finalize this transaction immediately. I expect your urgent communication.  Upon your response and strong assurance that you will not let me down once the fund goes into your account.  I will let you know the origin of the fund and the transfer procedures without delay. Yours sincerely. Gertrude Mongella,

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello dear new friend,‏
From:  nancy ray (nancy100ray@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, June 28, 2010 7:05:04 PM 
To:   

Hello dear new friend,
how are you today i hope that every things is ok with you as is my pleassure to
contact you after viewing searching and browersing through internet which really
interest me in having communication with you if you will have the desire with me
so that we can get to know each other better and see what happened in future.
i will be very happy if you can write me through my email for easiest
communication and to know all about each other,here is my email
(nancy100ray@hotmail.com) i will be waiting to hear from you as i wish you all the
best for your day.
yours new friend
Nancy

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONFIRM YOUR INTEREST !!!‏
From:  STEPHEN AKUBIA (corentin.lefebvre@numericable.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 28, 2010 5:48:14 PM 
To:  stephenakuba7@gmail.com 

Dear Sir / Madam, With warm heart I offer my friendship, and my greetings, and I hope this letter meets you in good time. It will be surprising to you to receive this proposal from me since you do not know me personally. However, I am sincerely seeking your confidence in this transaction, which I propose with my free mind and as a person of integrity. My name is STEPHEN AKUBIA, the son of MULETE AKUBIA, a farmer from Zimbabwe, murdered in the land dispute in my country. As led by my instinct, I decided to contact you through email, after searching for contacts via the internet, as it is the only means I can contact anybody for now. I apologize if this is not acceptable to you. The purpose of this letter is to seek your most needed assistance in a business venture. Due to the land and political problems in my country Zimbabwe, as a result of President Robert Mugabe's introduction of new Land Act Reform wholly affecting the rich white farmers and the few rich black farmers, all white farmers were asked to surrender their farms to the government for re- distribution and infact to his political party members and my father though black was the treasurer of the farmers association and a strong member of the opposition party that did not support the President's idea. He then ordered his party members and the police under his pay row to invade my father's farm and burn down everything in the farm. They killed my father and took away a lot of items from his farm. After the death of my father, our local pastor and a close friend of my father handed us over will documents with instructions from my father that we should leave Zimbabwe incase anything happen to him. The will documents has a certificate of deposit, confirming a deposit kept in custody for us in a security company, unknown to the company that the content is money hence it was deposited as personal belongings. This money totaling Twelve Million, Five Hundred Thousand United States of American Dollars($12,500,000.00) only was deposited with a Finance and Securities Company in Athens, Greece. This violent and barbaric act by Mugabe has since led to the death of my beloved mother and kid sister and other innocent lives. I was continually threatened to abandon my inheritance from my father after he was murdered. I resisted for a while, but when the danger became unbearable, and I survived two murder attempts, I fled Zimbabwe with the help of my father's close friend Mr. John Casahans from Australia also a farmer who was living in Zimbabwe with us but left with his family last June following this ugly development. I have tried to reach him but all to no avail.I am currently staying in Athens, Greece where I am seeking political asylum. In fact my decision to come here to seek asylum, is because the security company is based here in Greece. I need to transfer this money to an account and invest part of the money. Since the law in Europe prohibits a refugee (asylum seeker) to open any bank account or to be involved in any financial transaction (especially of this huge sum). This is why I am seeking a genuine, honest, straightforward and reliable partner, whose account this money can be transferred to, hence this proposal to you. You have to understand that this decision taken by me is a very big and brave one, and it entrusts my future in your hands, as a result of the safe keeping of this money. If you accept to assist me, all I want you to do for me is to assist with arrangements to claim the deposit from the Security Company via my late father's attorney here in Greece who has been of great help to me and my family back home. The company will be legally informed of you representing me, as I will forward you the necessary documents. For your assistance, I have two options for you. Firstly you can choose to have 30% of the money, and helping me open an account and move over to your country, or you can go into partnership with me for the proper profitable investment of the money in your country.Whichever the option you want, please do notify me in your reply. I am also proposing setting aside 5 % of this money for all kinds of expenses that will be incurred in the process of this transaction. Should this proposal not interest you, please, disregard it without prejudice, if you however have the good heart to assist me in this . I also implore you to please treat this letter as a very confidential and serious business as any leakage to any other person or authority will execrate the threat to my life and that of my family back home. Thanking you for your anticipated cooperation. STEPHEN AKUBIA  Please, reply via my private email: stephenakubia7@gmail.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good Day My good friend,‏
From:  Denice Golma (denice_xgolma@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, June 28, 2010 4:19:09 PM 
To:   




Good Day My good friend,

Let me start by introducing myself, I am Mr Denice Golma ,an ACCOUNTS OFFICER with an African Bank in Burkina-Faso of West Africa. I am writing you this letter based on the latest development at my bank which I will like to bring to your personal edification,($9million transfer claims ).This is a legitimate transaction and you will be paid 30% for your "Assistance".If you are interested, kindly fill the below for the next step. 

full names: 

phone line: 

country of origin: 

age: 

occupation: 

marital status: 

your bank information 

account name: 

account type: 

account number: 

bank address and phone/fax: 

yours Sincerely 

Mr Denice Golma

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Crying For Help, Please Help Us For God Sake!!‏
From:  Benjamin Bob (benjaminbob10@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 28, 2010 1 :11: 29 PM 
To:   

Crying For Help, Please Help Us For God Sake!!


May The Good Lord Tourch Your Heart TO HELP US !!


I am Mr. Benjamin Bob, The son of late Prof. Festus Bob, A Director in The Sierra Leone national Diamond & Gold Mining Company, Who lost his live during the political upheaval nurtured by The Sierra Leone rebels to eject The incumbent resident.

When my late father is still alive he controls all the sales of Diamond & Gold both internal and external, before his death, some large quantities of Diamond & Gold were exported to a Saudi Arabian firm which the proceeds has not been remitted into The Government treasury due to the political crisis in Sierra Leone.

Now that the rebels troops has captured and killed my late father, The proceeds which is US$15,000,000.00 (Fifteen Million United State dollars) was left on the control of I and my younger sister Miss Julieth Bob, in one of the biggest bank here in Benin Republic Cotonou, west Africa.

This money which my late father supposed to remit into the government treasury is now under the care of I, and my younger sister, which we are with the original lodgement documents of the deposit.

Now, we have arrived in Benin Republic Cotonou and have successfully found the bank where these fund were been deposited and the bank has confirmed the deposit true. Now we are seeking for your urgent assistance as a trusted someone who is in a position to assist us transfer this fund to your Country for our own investment as per the instruction given to us by our late father.

Meanwhile, I, and my younger sister have resolved to gratify you with (30%) percent of the total fund for your assistance in the transaction. We also beg you to introduce us in a good business which can give much profit, and remember to keep this message confidential for security purposes.


our private E-mail ( benjaminbob1010@globomail.com ) Here is our Phone number+229-991-568- 77


Thanks.

Mr.Benjamin Bob.
Son
On behalf of the family.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONFIRM YOUR INTEREST !!!‏
From:  STEPHEN AKUBIA (corentin.lefebvre@numericable.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 28, 2010 8:50:30 PM 
To:  stephenakuba7@gmail.com 

Dear Sir / Madam, With warm heart I offer my friendship, and my greetings, and I hope this letter meets you in good time. It will be surprising to you to receive this proposal from me since you do not know me personally. However, I am sincerely seeking your confidence in this transaction, which I propose with my free mind and as a person of integrity. My name is STEPHEN AKUBIA, the son of MULETE AKUBIA, a farmer from Zimbabwe, murdered in the land dispute in my country. As led by my instinct, I decided to contact you through email, after searching for contacts via the internet, as it is the only means I can contact anybody for now. I apologize if this is not acceptable to you. The purpose of this letter is to seek your most needed assistance in a business venture. Due to the land and political problems in my country Zimbabwe, as a result of President Robert Mugabe's introduction of new Land Act Reform wholly affecting the rich white farmers and the few rich black farmers, all white farmers were asked to surrender their farms to the government for re- distribution and infact to his political party members and my father though black was the treasurer of the farmers association and a strong member of the opposition party that did not support the President's idea. He then ordered his party members and the police under his pay row to invade my father's farm and burn down everything in the farm. They killed my father and took away a lot of items from his farm. After the death of my father, our local pastor and a close friend of my father handed us over will documents with instructions from my father that we should leave Zimbabwe incase anything happen to him. The will documents has a certificate of deposit, confirming a deposit kept in custody for us in a security company, unknown to the company that the content is money hence it was deposited as personal belongings. This money totaling Twelve Million, Five Hundred Thousand United States of American Dollars($12,500,000.00) only was deposited with a Finance and Securities Company in Athens, Greece. This violent and barbaric act by Mugabe has since led to the death of my beloved mother and kid sister and other innocent lives. I was continually threatened to abandon my inheritance from my father after he was murdered. I resisted for a while, but when the danger became unbearable, and I survived two murder attempts, I fled Zimbabwe with the help of my father's close friend Mr. John Casahans from Australia also a farmer who was living in Zimbabwe with us but left with his family last June following this ugly development. I have tried to reach him but all to no avail.I am currently staying in Athens, Greece where I am seeking political asylum. In fact my decision to come here to seek asylum, is because the security company is based here in Greece. I need to transfer this money to an account and invest part of the money. Since the law in Europe prohibits a refugee (asylum seeker) to open any bank account or to be involved in any financial transaction (especially of this huge sum). This is why I am seeking a genuine, honest, straightforward and reliable partner, whose account this money can be transferred to, hence this proposal to you. You have to understand that this decision taken by me is a very big and brave one, and it entrusts my future in your hands, as a result of the safe keeping of this money. If you accept to assist me, all I want you to do for me is to assist with arrangements to claim the deposit from the Security Company via my late father's attorney here in Greece who has been of great help to me and my family back home. The company will be legally informed of you representing me, as I will forward you the necessary documents. For your assistance, I have two options for you. Firstly you can choose to have 30% of the money, and helping me open an account and move over to your country, or you can go into partnership with me for the proper profitable investment of the money in your country.Whichever the option you want, please do notify me in your reply. I am also proposing setting aside 5 % of this money for all kinds of expenses that will be incurred in the process of this transaction. Should this proposal not interest you, please, disregard it without prejudice, if you however have the good heart to assist me in this . I also implore you to please treat this letter as a very confidential and serious business as any leakage to any other person or authority will execrate the threat to my life and that of my family back home. Thanking you for your anticipated cooperation. STEPHEN AKUBIA  Please, reply via my private email: stephenakubia7@gmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ELECTRONIC MAIL AWARD PROMOTION‏
From:  MICROSOFT AWARD ONLINE PROMOTION (newleash@blueridge.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 28, 2010 7:21:03 PM 
To:  info@mail.com 

MICROSOFT HOUSE PRESCOT, LONDON E1 8RPUNITED KINGDOM.ELECTRONIC MAIL AWARD PROMOTION. The Microsoft Mega Jackpot Lottery, United Kingdom wishes to inform you that the results of the E-mail address ballot lottery international program by Great Britain held on the 15th June of, 2010 is out. Your email account have been picked as a winner of a lump sum pay out of £1,000,000.00.(One Million Pounds Sterling) credited to MICRO (LOTTERY) CHIP NO:6445206. This is from total prize money of £6,612,170 GBP shared among the (5) international winners in this category.You are to contact our claims agent for validation: THE BENEFICIARY/OWNER OF THE WINNING EMAIL OF THE FUNDS SHOULD COMPLETETHIS CLAIMS FORM.1. FULL NAMES OF BENEFICIARY:2. RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS:3. DATE AND PLACE OF BIRTH:4. PHONE/FAX NUMBERS:5. NAME AND ADDRESS OF NEXT OF KIN:6. MICRO (LOTTERY) CHIP NUMBER:7. OCCUPATION:8. MARITAL STATUS:9. SEX:10. NATIONALITY:11. AMOUNT WON: Barrister Hamilton Jefferson.Email : microsoft_online_promotion@insing.comFor More Information Tel: +44 702 407 1393 Yours Sincerely,Dr (Mrs) Christine WalterOn-Line Coordinator, Microsoft Mega Jackpot Lottery.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM OFFICE Partex Oil and Gas London,‏
From:  rudolf01dudu@cantv.net (rudolf01dudu@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 28, 2010 3:58:00 PM 
To:  partexoilandgas@hotmail.com 

Dear Applicant,
With reference to your Application on our job consultants,your CV matches our requirements and has been shortlisted for considerations at Partex Oil and Gas London,UK on contract basis.Kindly resend your CV and letter of intent to (partexoilandgas@hotmail.com) or call Dr. Halik Amid(Middle East/Asia HR Manager) on +447031893460 for more information.

Regards,
Human Resources Department
Partex Oil and Gas London
United Kingdom

----------


## om faisal

Please conclude immediately to enable them issues us with the clearance documents to move your boxes.‏
From:  Vincent Guno (vincentguno@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 12:50:14 AM 
To:  hm) 

Dear ,  Thanks for the information provided, please note that i need yourhouse ADDRESS FOR DOOR TO DOOR DELIVERY, Please i dont need your postal address like you indicated, i mean yourstreet address where you are living. However your application for the clearance certificates to cover themovement of the boxes to your country will be submitted this morning,pending when you send the fees to be paid to the authorities toenable them isshued the documents in your favour. So that i can move the boxes safely to your indicated adddress, butyou must understand that you have to be at the airport to receive meupon my arrival. I WILL CALL YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU WILL SEND THE MONEY TO THEAUTHORITIES TO ENABLE THEM ISSUES THE CLEARANCE CERTIFICATES TO COVERYOUR BOXES TO YOUR COUNTRY. But i would have addvised you to fly in to Cambodia, to cordinate thesecurity of your boxes , so that i can fly together with you in thesame flight with your boxes.  I am waiting for your urgent response by sending the certificateclearance fees to enable us proceed. I await your popsetive response. Regards, Rosheuvel. Vincent. Guno. On 6/28/10, hwrote:>> ok>> that is my address>> KSA>> Riyadh>> postal zip113>> po box 939>> please mention my cell phone outside the boxes>>>> Date: Mon, 28 Jun 2010 19 :23: 10 +0700> Subject: Please find attached my Passport as to recoergnize at the airport> upon my arrival.> From: vincentguno@gmail.com> To: >> Attn, mr H Please find attached my passport copy for you to recoergnize me upon my> arrival . please send your passport and address , to enable me processs the> necessary documents favouring you , as to enable me move the boxes to your> door step immediately. as arranged by the directives of mrs Zainab.>> Please it is paramount important that you send the needed information to> enable me process the Anti terrorist certificate and the anti money loundry> cleaance certificates in your favour , these are the documents that covers> and need to be attached, to move the boxes safely to your destination.>> It is important that you give me your corporation to enable me serve you> better towards securing the boxes top you , after filling application for> the processing of the documents tomorrow , i be flying back to bangkok , to> attend to other official presing proplems in my agenda.>> I be calling you from Bangkok to enable me conclude with you and fly back to> Cambodia , to get the approved documents and fly the boxes to you this> weekend.>> I wish to use this medium to say sorry to you over the detention of your> sister' mrs Zainab son in bangkok together with his political friends.>>> Regards,>> Rosheuvel.>> > __________________________________________________  _______________> Your E-mail and More On-the-Go. Get Windows Live Hotmail Free.> https://signup.live.com/signup.aspx?id=60969

----------


## om faisal

FROM MISS LINDA‏
From:  linda baby (linda4ubaby@hotmail.com)  
Sent: Monday, June 28, 2010 2:43:42 PM 
To:   

My Dearest In Love,
I am more than happy in your reply to my mail. How are you over there in your country? I hope fine. My name is Miss  Linda Colman. I am 23 years old but age is not matters what matters is love and understanding, i am a second year medical student before the incident that lead to my being in this place. I am hoping to further my education in this career. I am not married and don't have children. I am chocolate in complexion and of average heigth, my picture will explain to you better.
I am from Liberia in west Afric and presently i am residing in the refugee camp here in Dakar Senegal as a result of the civil war that was fought in my country .
My late father Dr Dave Colman who was one of the most sucessful enterpreneur in my country and my mother was a senior accountant at the Eco Bank Of Liberia, before the tragic war which claim their lifes and now living me as an orphan and i was the only child so i  managed to make my way to  near by country Senegal where  i am seeking asylum now. I haven't finish up my education and i need a man who will make use of my fathers wealth and get me through in life.I would like to know more about you.Your likes and dislikes. Your hobbies and what you are doing presently.
I will tell you more about myself in my next mail,  here  is my picture for you, though I am not all that photogenic, i hope you wouldn't mind i will like to see your  photos,
I wait to hear from you soonest,
your baby 
 Linda............................

----------


## om faisal

FROM OFFICE OF PARTEX OIL AND GAS UK, WAITING TO HEAR FROM YOU,‏
From:  Halik Amid (partexoilandgas@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 3:39:19 PM 
To:  [mail] 
  1 attachment 
 PARTEX-OI...doc (95.5 KB)  


ATTN: ,
With the approval  of the Board of Directors of Partex Oil and Gas UK,we are delighted to formally offer you the Appointment to work with us in Partex Oil and Gas UK for the provision of Expatriates Relation Services for the period duly specified in your Offer Letter,please find attached Soft Copy of your Contract Terms of Employment for your perusal and immediate action if the terms of work is acceptable to you. Upon thorough review and acceptance of this Contract Package, dot your signature in the space indicated in the last page of the Offer Letter and return same back to us via email attachment within a period of 14 working days.

You are to immediately make contact with Covenant Chambers & Associates with the below details to secure your Affidavit of Guarantee and Letter of Attestation from the British Crown Court of Justice to enable us process your Residence and Work permit / Visa and also legalize your contract engagement with Partex Oil and Gas UK.This Affidavit covers for your total contract acceptance with duration terms and allegiance to the laws guiding the Aliens/Expatriates Registration Quota under the Ministry of Internal Affairs which empowers us to procure your works/residence permit with the British Home Services here in United Kingdom.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Get a free e-mail account with Hotmail. Sign-up now.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
CV – Customer Service / Office Administration (UAE Experienced)‏
From:  meena@mailgulf.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 4 :06: 28 PM 
To:  hmoussa@fodatel.com 
  1 attachment 
 Meena.doc (75.5 KB)  


 Sir, I have 2+ years of experience in customer service in hospitality industry in Dubai & 3+ years in India in customer service & office administration. I am proficient in MS Office applications and have excellent communication both spoken & written skills in English. I am strongly commercial; and can handle multiple countries with a divorce workforce. I am on employment visa. I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. I am expecting AED 5,000 plus transportation. Thanks & regards Mathilda Meena Rodrigues

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Opportunity‏
From:  Thomas Pare (tom.pare@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 1:41:44 PM 
To:   

Opportunity

Hello,

I got your contact during my search for a reliable, honest and a trust worthy person to entrust this huge project with. My name is Mr.Thomas Paré., Director, Accounts and Auditing Department of a financial institution here in Burkina Faso. With due respect, I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be beneficial to both of us.

At the bank's last accounts/auditing evaluations, I came across an old account which was being maintained by a foreign client who we learnt was among the deceased passengers of an air crash on August 1997 he died along with his supposed heirs. The account has remained dormant since it was put in a safe deposit account in the bank for future investment by the client.

Since his demise, no one has applied for claims over this fund and it has been in the safe deposit account until I discovered that it cannot be claimed since our client is a foreign national and we are sure that he has no next of kin here to file claims over the money. As the director of the department, I decided to seek ways through which to transfer this money out of the bank and out of the country too.

The client was a foreign national and you will only be asked to act as his business partner and I will supply you with all the necessary information and bank data to assist you in being able to transfer this money to any bank of your choice where this money could be transferred into.

As an officer of the bank, I cannot be directly connected to this money due to civil service code which does not allow civil servants from owing or operating foreign currency account coupled with the fact that the fund is huge thus I am impelled to request for your assistance to receive this money into your bank account on my behalf

I intend to part 40% of this fund to you while 60% shall be for me. I do need to stress that there are practically no risk involved in this. It's going to be a bank-to-bank transfer. All I need from you is to stand as the original business partner to the owner of this fund so that the fund can be legally processed to your name and be transferred to your account. If you accept this offer, I will appreciate your timely response and expect the following data from you.

1. Your Name.      

2. Your Nationality.

3. Cell Phone Number.   

4. Age and Occupation.      

With Regards,


Mr.Thomas Paré.

----------


## om faisal

Reply Please!!‏
From:  J. Nieuwesteeg (j.nieuwesteeg@hva.nl)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, June 27, 2010 11:16:00 PM 
To:   



Dear Friend,

I have a business transaction which I need 

your assistant, your share will be 40 percent; 

please if you are interested do contact me 

for more details on my personal email:  

j.vncenthng1020@yahoo.com.hk

Vincent Hong.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

We write today with reference to a deposited fund totaling six million pounds. According to our records you are the sole beneficiary of the fund. You must contact Adrian Peters immediately via email: coordinator61@hotmail.com to claim your fund. Regards Cindy Banks‏
From:  CINDY BANKS (coordinateuk120@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 3:09:00 PM 
To:

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr Mohamed Waleed‏
From:  Mohamed Waleed (m.waleed48@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 1:16:40 PM 
To:   

From Mr Mohamed Waleed
Bank of Africa,
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.
West Africa.


Dear Friend,

I know that this letter may come to you as a surprise.I got your contact address from Burkina Faso chamber of commerce while i was searching for somebody that has similar name with our deceased customer.

I am the manager of bill and exchange Bank of Africa (B.O.A) at Foreign Remittance Department.There is a business I would want you to champion for me.In my department we discovered an abbandoned sum of(US$31.500.000.00) Thirty One Million Five Hundred Thousands US Dollars) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died along with his entire family in 11th September 2003 in a plane crash.

Unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin's or relation died along 
side with him in the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim.It is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and I donât want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed bill.

I agreed that 20 % of this money will be for you as foreign partner,in the respect of the provision of a foreign account,and 10 % will be set aside for the expenses incured during this business and 70 % would be for me.Thereafter,i will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage indicated.

Therefore,to enable the transfer of this fund to you as arranged,you must first apply to the Bank as relation or next of kin of the deceased indicating your Bank name,your Bank account number,your private telephone and fax number for easy and effective communication and location wherein the fund will be remitted.

All modalities of this transaction have been carefully worked out and once started will not take more than Fourteen working days to complete the transfer process with your full support.This transaction is 100% risk free,it involve no any implication and no precaution thereafter.Upon receipt of your reply,i will send you by fax or email the text of transfer application form which you will fill and send to the Bank.

I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch free,that you should not entertain any atom of fear as required arrangement has been made already  for the succesful transfer of this fund. 

You should contact me immediately as soon as you receive this letter.
Trusting to hearing from you immediately.

Yours faithfully
Mohamed Waleed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr. Zango Adams./Urgent Response Needed,‏
From:  Mr. Zango Adams (mr.zangoadams@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 12 :52: 52 PM 
To:   

From Mr. Zango Adams./Urgent Response Needed, 

I am Mr. Zango Adams. the Director in charge of Auditing section in the Bank of Africa (B.O.A) Burkina Faso, I need your urgent Assistance in transferring the sum of ($10.5 million USD) executed Contract Payment fund immediately to your Account. I will send you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will receive 40% of the above mentioned amount, if you agree to help me implement this business, if you know that you are interested and capable to handle this business transaction, come up with the information's stated below: 

1. Your full name: 
2. Your contact cell phone number: 
3. Your age:  
4. Your sex: 
5. Your occupations: 
6. Your country and city: 

As soon as possible all this information's is submitted to me, I will send you full details of this business and application form which you will fill and send to the bank international foreign operation department of Bank of Africa Burkina Faso West Africa. 

Note: The entire contract attestation documents are in my custody, I will tender it on your behalf once you accept to proceed upward. 
I need your punctual respond as the urgency of this transaction implies. 

Thanks 
Mr. Zango Adams

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dearest Friend‏
From:  Dred Ward (dredward2010@yahoo.com.au)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 12:36:12 PM 
To:  com 

Dearest Friend,

I'm happy to inform you about my success in getting my fund transferred under the cooperation of a new partner from  Malaysia  under three days. Presently I'm in  London for investment projects. Meanwhile, I didn't forget your past efforts and attempts to assist me in transferring these funds despite that it failed us some how.

Now contact my Lawyer in London , 

His name Attorney; Dr Jonathan Edward Mark 

Email,  dredward2010@yahoo.com.au

His Telephone,00447599760117( 00447031897664 ) 

Ask him to send you the total of (50.000.00pounds) fifty thousand pounds which I kept for your compensation for all the past efforts and attempt to assist me in this matter. 

I appreciated your efforts at that time very much. so feel free and get in touched with my lawyer and instruct him where to send the amount to you.

Please do let me know immediately you receive it, so feel free to get in touch with my lawyer, he will send the amount to you without any delay because I wrote a cheque on your behalf. 

Other contact details will be sent later to you.
I anticipate your positive response,

 Thanks

Dr Jonathan Edward Mark

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Urgent Business Proposal.‏
From:  Youssuf Issiaka (youssuf_03@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 11:48:23 AM 
To:   

MR.YOUSSUF ISSIAKA.
AUDIT AND ACCOUNTING SECTION,
AFRICA DEVELOPMENT BANK(ADB)
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO.
CONFIDENTIAL.

Dear Friend, 

This message might meet you in utmost surprise; however, it’s just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I am the director in charge of auditing and accounting section of Africa Development Bank,(ADB) Ouagadougou Burkina-faso West Africa. 

I have the opportunity of transferring the left over funds, U.S $10.6M (Ten  million six hundred United States dollars).of one of my bank clients who died along with his entire family on 31 July 2000 in a plane crash. 

I am therefore inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 50/50 if you agree to my business proposal. Further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as i receive your return mail. 

Have a great day. 
My dearest regards
Mr Youssuf Issiaka

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  MTN Telecommunication Network. (mtn@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 7:04:25 AM 
To:   

   MTN Telecommunication Network.(Everywhere you go) AMOUNT WON: 500,000.00 USD(Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollar)Ticket No:MTN/V/Card/0803/1800Notification Date:24/06/2010Winning No:M/V/card/181/2008 ATTENTION:BeneficiaryCongratulations The MTN mobile telecommunication network service haschosen you by the board of executive directors as one of the finalrecipients of a cash Grant/Donation.The online cyber draws was conductedfrom an exclusive list of 100,000 email addresses of individuals andcorporate bodies picked by an advanced automated random computerselection from the web.This promotion is to celebrate the 10th yearsanniversary 2010 programme,We are giving out a yearly donation of US$500000.00 to 10 laucky recipients as a way of showing our appreciation.CONTACT EVENT ADMINISTRATOR, NAME:Peter RobinEmail:mtngrantclaims@9.cnMTN Claims Department,1.Full Name:......2.Residential Address:....3.Country:......4.Occupation:......5.T  elephone:...6.Sex:....7.Age:....8.Next of Kin:.....9.Nationality:....10.Winning No:..... Please kindly indicate how you need your winning cheque, 1.ONLINE BANK TRANSFER (COST $450USD)2.UPS COURIER DELIVERY (COST $200USD) Note that no fee will be deducted from your donation cheque due to thecompany's policy,Thanks,Mrs Sonia Johnson(Secretary)MTN(R) Award Promotion(c) 2010 Online Award Promotion Edition

----------


## om faisal

Hilton Hotel London Metro Pole.‏
From:  Hilton Vacancy (vacancyathiltonhotellondon@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 8 :11: 27 PM 
To:   

Hilton Hotel London Metro Pole.
225 Edgware Road, London, United Kingdom W2 1JU 
Fax: +44-20-7724 8866. TEL+44- 7031857516 

From Mrs Elaine Mary Hayes, Manager Hilton Hotel group London.
This Invitation mail  is from Hilton Hotel London, the management of Hilton Hotel London, Needs  able Men  And Women, Who Can Work And Live here In Hilton Hotel  London workers accommodation guest house, 
 If You Are Interested kindly Contact Assistant Manager, Sir, Sherard Frank Coles, Via This E-mail Address Bellow;.
vacancyathiltonhotellondon@yahoo.co.uk 
For More Information.
Cheers, Mrs Mary .E. Hayes  General Manager Hilton London group.
Hours of Operation: 7:00 am - 7:00 pm CST, Monday - Sunday.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATION‏
From:  Monday Lottery Winner. (michealsmith@9.cn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 6:04:03 AM 
To:   



--

A lump sum of (£1,000,000 GBP) have been credited to your E-mail
Address.Congrats...Confirm this receipt by contacting Mr. Michael Smith.
+447031907814 on (michealsmith@9.cn) your Name:___ Address:___ 
Age:___Sex:___ Occupation:___Tel/Fax:___Country

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

IMPORTANT NOTICE -‏
From:  Shamil Bank (onlinebanking@bor.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 3:07:24 AM 
To:   


Important information
New Security Features
You have 1 new Alert Message !

 Resolution Center: Your account is limited! Click to Resolve 


Thank you for using Ithmaar Bank Online Banking. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Please do not reply to this email. This mailbox is not monitored and you will not receive a response. 


Copyright © 2010 Ithmaar Bank. All Rights Reserved..

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Veuillez Mettre a Jour vos Informations !‏
From:  Caisse d Epargne (anque@caisse.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 2:42:49 AM 
To:  om 




Chere client(e),

Cher membre Caisse d'Epargne,

Veuillez Mettre a Jour vos Informations ! 
Attention ! Dans le cadre de nos mesures de sécurité, nous vérifions
L'activité régulier des comptes Caisse d'Epargne. Pour éviter la continuité de
Certains comptes inactifs. Nous voudrions obtenir certaines
Informations relatives a votre compte afin d'assurer la sécurité de celui-ci: 

Actuellement, notre systéme a détecte des charges inhabituelles
Exécutent de nombreuses transactions effectuées a partir d'une 
Carte de crédit liée a votre compte Caisse d'Epargne.



Cliquez ici pour activer votre compte


Cordialement,

Caisse d'Epargne Email ID: 5538-8482
Dpartement de l'examen des comptes de Caisse d'Epargne. 


Caisse d'Epargne (Europe) S. r.l. & Cie, S.C.A. Socit en Commandite par Actions 
Sige social : 5me tage 22-24 Boulevard Royal L-2449, Luxembourg RCS Luxembourg B 118 349
Le Corp Copyright 1999-2010 Caisse d'Epargne. Tous droits reserves.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

My Beloved One,‏
From:  abegailazongo (abegailazongo@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 7:47:01 PM 
To:   

My Beloved One, 

I am Abegaila Zongo, 23 years old Girl Originated from Southern Sudan, I really want to have a good relationship with you, i know this mail might come to you as a surprise because you don’t know me, but due to unsolicited nature of my situation here i decided to contact you for help, please bear with me, My late father was the formal deputy general manager with CNPC Oil Company at Khartoum refinery in Southern Sudan and was killed alongside with my beloved mother during the last crisis in my country when Janjaweed militant came to our house, and that was what sent me away from my country as i made my escape only by God's special grace, you can read more about me Country in 

(bbcnews.BBC NEWS | Africa | Sudan Darfur camps 'almost full')

After the death of my beloved father my wicked step mother along with my uncles team together and sold every thing that my late father had and share the money within themselves, one faithful morning as i was cleaning my late father’s room i opened my father's briefcase and found some documents which he use to deposit the sum of Five Million Six Hundred Thousand United State Dollars ($5.600,000)  in Eco Bank of Burkina Faso West Africa with my name as the next of kin, i travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money so that i can start a better life and take care of my younger brother, 

On my arrival to the Bank, the Branch manager whom i met in person told me that my status here in Burkina Faso can not allow me clam the money as a refugee, but through an appointed representative as the united refugee law governing refugee all over the world and my father's instruction to the bank was the money be release to me only when i am married or present a trustee who will help me stand on my behalf and invest the money overseas. 


 Actually in search of an honest and reliable person who will help me withdraw the money and invest it, i have chosen to contact you after my prayers and i believe you will not try to cheat me but rather take me as your own people, though you may wonder why i am so soon giving in to you without seeing you, well i will say that my instincts still tells me that you could be true to me, Briefly, I will like to disclose much to you if you will help me to relocate to your country with the substance that i inherited from my parent which i will like to invest in your country into any lucrative business venture which you are to advise and execute seeing that i have no business experience for now.

 However, I shall forward to you with the necessary deposit information and the Bank account number on confirmation of your acceptance to assist me for the transfer and investment of the fund, as you manage the money in any investment, and i will like to complete my studies which is the most important thing to me, as i was in my fist year in the university, when the crisis started, It is my intention to compensate you with 20% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital investment, this is the reason why i decided to contact you, please all communications should be through this email address only for confidential purposes. 

As soon as i receive your positive response showing your interest i will put things into action, in the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction, awaiting your urgent and positive response, Please do keep this only to your self, i beg you not to disclose it till i come over because of enemies, i will send you my picture in my next mail, with due respect, i am pleading that you help me, i am giving all this detailed information with every transparency believing that you will have a clear picture of the base of help i need from you, I hope to hear from you soon, May truth and love be the guiding word in my refuge, 

Yours Sincerely Abegaila Zongo.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Password Has been Revoked‏
From:  Alliance & Leicester Plc (info@host1.alliance-leicester.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 4:50:22 PM 
To:   



Dear Customer,
    There has been series of wrong attempt to log in to your account, you are been advised to follow the link below to verify account ownership.
Verification link HERE.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MY HEART CHOOSE TO BLESS YOU.‏
From:  Anna Georgi (annageorgi@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 4:45:59 PM 
To:  . (.) 

Dear Beloved,   
I am Mrs. Anna Georgi and i have been suffering from ovarian cancer disease and the doctor says that i have just two days to leave. i am from (eastern Province)  Australia   but base in Africa Burkina Faso since eight years ago as a business woman dealing with gold exportation. Now that i am about to end the race like this, without any family members and no child. i have $3Million US Dollars in Africa Development Bank (ADB) Burkina Faso which i instructed the bank to give St Andrews Missionary Home in Burkina Faso . But my mind is not at rest because i am writing this letter now through the help of my computer beside my sick bed. i also have $4.3Million US Dollars at Ecobank here in Burkina Faso and i instructed the bank to transfer the money to the foreigner that will apply to the bank after i have gone that they should release the fund to you, but you will assure me that you will take 50% of the money and give 50% to the motherlessbabyhomes, charity homes. In your country for my heart to rest. You are to contact the bank through this email address: ecobank-bf@bk.ru

Yours fairly friend 
Madam Anna Georgi.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Important Notice from CitiBANK.‏
From:  CitiBank Egypt (confirmemail@citibankegypt.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 4:05:06 PM 
To:   


Dear Citi Bank Customer,

This email was sent to you to verify your e-mail address.
You must complete this process by clicking on the link below and entering in the small window your
 User ID & Password.
This is done for your protection --- because some of our members no longer 
have access to their email addresses and we
must verify it.

To verify your e-mail address and access
your bank account, click on the link below
https://www.production.citibankegypt...on/preLogin.do

Regards,
Citi Bank.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  MTN Telecommunication Network. (mtn@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 7:04:25 AM 
To:   

   MTN Telecommunication Network.(Everywhere you go) AMOUNT WON: 500,000.00 USD(Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollar)Ticket No:MTN/V/Card/0803/1800Notification Date:24/06/2010Winning No:M/V/card/181/2008 ATTENTION:BeneficiaryCongratulations The MTN mobile telecommunication network service haschosen you by the board of executive directors as one of the finalrecipients of a cash Grant/Donation.The online cyber draws was conductedfrom an exclusive list of 100,000 email addresses of individuals andcorporate bodies picked by an advanced automated random computerselection from the web.This promotion is to celebrate the 10th yearsanniversary 2010 programme,We are giving out a yearly donation of US$500000.00 to 10 laucky recipients as a way of showing our appreciation.CONTACT EVENT ADMINISTRATOR, NAME:Peter RobinEmail:mtngrantclaims@9.cnMTN Claims Department,1.Full Name:......2.Residential Address:....3.Country:......4.Occupation:......5.T  elephone:...6.Sex:....7.Age:....8.Next of Kin:.....9.Nationality:....10.Winning No:..... Please kindly indicate how you need your winning cheque, 1.ONLINE BANK TRANSFER (COST $450USD)2.UPS COURIER DELIVERY (COST $200USD) Note that no fee will be deducted from your donation cheque due to thecompany's policy,Thanks,Mrs Sonia Johnson(Secretary)MTN(R) Award Promotion(c) 2010 Online Award Promotion Edition

----------


## om faisal

FROM OFFICE OF PARTEX OIL AND GAS UK,waiting to hear from you‏
From:  Halik Amid (partexoilandgas@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, June 29, 2010 12:44:02 PM 
To:  m 
  1 attachment 
 PARTEX-OI...doc (95.5 KB)  


ATTN: ,
With the approval  of the Board of Directors of Partex Oil and Gas UK,we are delighted to formally offer you the Appointment to work with us in Partex Oil and Gas UK for the provision of Expatriates Relation Services for the period duly specified in your Offer Letter,please find attached Soft Copy of your Contract Terms of Employment for your perusal and immediate action if the terms of work is acceptable to you. Upon thorough review and acceptance of this Contract Package, dot your signature in the space indicated in the last page of the Offer Letter and return same back to us via email attachment within a period of 14 working days.

You are to immediately make contact with Covenant Chambers & Associates with the below details to secure your Affidavit of Guarantee and Letter of Attestation from the British Crown Court of Justice to enable us process your Residence and Work permit / Visa and also legalize your contract engagement with Partex Oil and Gas UK.This Affidavit covers for your total contract acceptance with duration terms and allegiance to the laws guiding the Aliens/Expatriates Registration Quota under the Ministry of Internal Affairs which empowers us to procure your works/residence permit with the British Home Services here in United Kingdom.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Get a new e-mail account with Hotmail - Free. Sign-up now.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

SNS BANK.(REPLY IF INTRESTED)‏
From:  SJON SJAAK (snsbnk@blumail.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 6:48:36 AM 
To:   

Compliments of the day to you , I am Mr Sjon Sjaak the Former credit manager of SNS Bank in the Netherlands now based in United Kingdom. I have a proposal to discuss about a certain bonded account in SNS bank, Please get back to me if you are interested to know.It will be beneficial to all parties concerned. Regards, John Wild.SNS Bank Liaison OfficeUnited Kingdom Office.Tel:+447045732122,+447045717377Email:sn_sbn  k@hotmail.com SNS Bank - Home

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM OFFICE Partex Oil and Gas London,‏
From:  rudolf01dudu@cantv.net (rudolf01dudu@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, June 28, 2010 3:58:00 PM 
To:  partexoilandgas@hotmail.com 

Dear Applicant,
With reference to your Application on our job consultants,your CV matches our requirements and has been shortlisted for considerations at Partex Oil and Gas London,UK on contract basis.Kindly resend your CV and letter of intent to (partexoilandgas@hotmail.com) or call Dr. Halik Amid(Middle East/Asia HR Manager) on +447031893460 for more information.

Regards,
Human Resources Department
Partex Oil and Gas London
United Kingdom

----------


## om faisal

Greetings‏
From:  nyashabanga4@gmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 7 :32: 53 AM 
To:  nyashabanga4@gmail.com 

  I am sorry if i am bothering you,but i have something important which i want to discuss with you,please write me back. Thanks Nyasha Banga

----------


## om faisal

Full view
 شكرا ، يمكنك أن تقرأ على نشر الصحف لفهم الوضع السياسي في تايلاند.‏
From:  mrszainab01@mail.com 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 3 :59: 24 AM 
To:  m 



أخي العزيز ،   

قال لي شكرا جزيلا لك ، السيد Rosheuvel قال لي الذي كان يبلغ معكم ، وفيما يتعلق شهادات التخليص لدعم سلامة خانات إلى المملكة العربية السعودية ، لي أنك سوف ترسل اليوم ، $ 6،500 دولار من خلال المحامي الذي قدم طلب للحصول على شهادات التخليص على مكافحة الإرهاب شهادة براءة ذمة ، وإزالة laundry anti money الشهادة ، وذلك من شهادات التخليص المخدرات ، والتي قال انها قد وافقت في صالحك.


شقيق وأتمنى لكم كل خير من الحظوظ ، لأنني أعرف أن الله عظيم فوق كل المشاكل ، وحتى ابني الذي تم القبض عليه بسبب صديقنا الأسرة تايلند استخدام حسابه لارسال الاموال الى القمصان الحمراء في تايلاند ، الذي كان يرغب في إزالة زراء تايلاند الحالي من السلطة.

شقيق كل المال الذي ينفق على وصول الأموال في المملكة. السعودية. وربيعة ، يرجى إخراج كل النفقات التي قمت بها بما في ذلك الهاتف المكالمات الفواتير.

حظا سعيدا ،

السيدة زينب.

----------


## om faisal

Full view
 05‏
From:  Bangkok Post Web Master (webmaster@bangkokpost.co.th)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 2 :27: 28 AM 
To:  com 



DSI: Questioning of 83 starts June 28
Published: 21/06/2010 at 04:12 PM
Online news: Politics
Interrogation of the 83 individuals and companies suspected of funding criminal activities during the United Front for Democracy against Dictatorship (UDD)protests is expected to start next Monday, after they report to the Department of Special Investigation for questioning, DSI chief Tharit Pengdit said.

Mr Tharit said army chief Gen Anupong Paojinda, as chief of operations of the Centre for the Resolution of the Emergency Situation, was expected to sign the order on Tuesday and the DSI would immediately issue summonses for the 83 suspects.

Questioning of the 83 - members of the Shinawatra family and their close associates, politicians, UDD leaders, retired police and military officers, and company representatives - would begin on June 28  if all went as planned, he said.

Mr Tharit said the questioning was expected to be completed in about 60 days, during which time the emergency decree would have to remain in force because the 83 were not yet suspects in a criminal case, but were required to clarify their unusual financial transactions.

Whether  they become criminal suspects would depend on their explanations, he said.

In the case of the terrorism suspects, the law allows the authorities 55 more days to detain them for questioning. The DSI was confident it would be able to compile evidence, conclude interrogation reports and seek their indictment in the Criminal Court within the remaining time, Mr Tharit said.

The DSI chief said he had been contacted by Puea Thai MP for Udon Thani Wichian Khaokham, who is also wanted on terrorism charges. He had asked to delay his surrender, saying he needed treatment for a hernia.

The DSI is handling a total of 155 cases - 75 involving terrorism, 18 threats and intimidation against the government, 50  harmful acts against people and state officials, and 12 weapons offences. In these cases, 86 suspects have surrendered, 29 have fled and one died.

There are nine arson cases in five provinces involving 396 suspects, of whom 100 have been arrested and 296 are still on the run.


Col Fuangwich Anirutthewa, secretary to the justice minister, said there are now 113 suspects, including UDD leaders, being detained in prisons on charges of violating the emergency decree.  Of these, 67 are being detained at Bangkok Remand Prison, 37 at Klong Prem Prison, and nine at the central prison for female suspects.


He said the suspects receive the same treatment as other inmates.


Col Fuangwich said Justice Minister Pirapan Salirathavibhaga has set up a special unit to track down suspects on terrorism charges who are still on the run.


Pasit Assavawattanaporn, deputy director-general of the Justice Ministry's Department of Rights and Liberties Protection, said 53 people who claimed to have been affected by the emergency situation petitioned for compensation for damage and eight had been paid.


The department will on June 28 take complaints from affected business operators and employees at Siam Commercial Centre and give them legal advice, he said.
Keep this article in your social bookmark:

Delicious
Digg
Reddit
Stumbleupon
Technorati
Twitter
Republishing permission
Print this
E-mail this
 © 2010 Microsoft Privacy Terms of use  Account Feedback  


 {0} 
 Mark as read

Mark as unread

Delete

Junk

Not junk

Print

View message source

This message is too wide to fit your screen. Show full message

----------


## om faisal

04‏
From:  Bangkok Post Web Master (webmaster@bangkokpost.co.th)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 2 :23: 08 AM 
To:  m 



Supreme Court accepts new assets case against Thaksin
Published: 23/06/2010 at 04:18 PM
Online news: Politics
The Supreme Court's Criminal Division for Holders of Political Positions has accepted for further proceedings the National Anti-Corruption Commission's petition alleging former prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra intentionally submitted false assets declarations.

The NACC alleged in the petition that Thaksin committed offences against the NACC Act of 1999 while still prime minister and after losing the position in 2006.

The petition was submitted to the Supreme Court's Criminal Division for Holders of Political Positions on Feb 26 this year after the court ordered the seizure of 46.3 billion baht of the frozen assets of Thaksin and his family.

The court on Wednesday agreed to accept the case for further proceedings and set July 29 for the first hearing.

Thaksin did not show up at the court for the hearing, or send a lawyer to represent him.

Thaksin, meanwhile, said through his close associate Noppadon Pattama that he had never even thought about setting up an underground red-shirt movement against the government as alleged by the Centre for the Resolution of the Emergency Situation (CRES).

“Thaksin has no thought of setting up an the anti-government force as alleged by the CRES and Democrat Party members. If the Democrats have evidence of this happening, they should make it known to the general public.

“I am willing to resign from the post of legal adviser to Thaksin if the allegation is true. I do not support use of violent means," Mr Noppadon said.

He said Thaksin supports the national reconciliation road map proposed by Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva.

However, national unity could come about only if the government and the Democrats stop focusing the former premier as an enemy, he said.

“The government should from now on refrain from defaming the red-shirts and Thaksin. The emergency law should also be immediately lifted to improve the climate for  reconciliation,” Mr Noppadon said.

About the author

----------


## om faisal

NEWS REFLECTING MY SON ARREST‏
From:  Bangkok Post Web Master (webmaster@bangkokpost.co.th)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 2:13:20 AM 
To:  m 



DSI links transactions to anti-monarchy group
Published: 28/06/2010 at 04:08 PM
Online news: Local News
The Department of Special Investigation (DSI) has come across unusual financial transactions linked to a group of people suspected of offences against the monarchy, Justice Minister Peerapan Salirathwipak said on Monday.

Mr Peerapan said the DSI was exmanaing many cases related to national security and lese majeste.

"The suspects are working in a network and they have a clear objective that directly affects the highly respected institution and security.

"Some of them are found to be unemployed and they just post messages that are unconventional and inappropriate all day and all night," the minister said.

DSI deputy director-general Yanapol Yangyuen said the anti-monarchy cases were very sensitive.

"Although 99.99 per cent of Thai people are loyal [to the monarchy] there is a group of people who have ill intentions toward the country," Pol Col Yanapol said.

People with information  about this type of activity could inform the DSI at  <dsi@dsi.co.th>, he said.

DSI director-general Tharit Pengdit said the government had set up eight teams to investigate the alleged financial backers of the anti-government United Front for Democracy against Dictatorship's UDD) rallies.

Mr Tharit said eight rooms had been assigned where the eight teams  from the DSI, the Anti-Money Laundering Office, the Office of the Narcotics Control Board and the Revenue Department to question the alleged red-shirt bankrollers.

The suspects would likely be questioned several times, until investigators had a clear picture, he said.

"Family members of former prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra have told officials that explanations [of financial transactions] will be offered tomorrow.

"But they haven't said whether they will come to explain their transactions themselves, or send their representatives," the DSI chief said.

About the author

----------


## om faisal

03‏
From:  Bangkok Post Web Master (webmaster@bangkokpost.co.th)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 2 :06: 48 AM 
To:  m 



PM threatens to sue accusers
Published: 29/06/2010 at 12:54 AM
Newspaper section: News
The prime minister is threatening to take defamation action against any member of the Puea Thai Party who accuses him of ordering the killing of red shirt protesters during campaigning for the July 25 city by-election.

Abhisit Vejjajiva said Monday he will take legal action if the opposition party makes the accusation during campaigning for its candidate, Korkaew Pikulthong.

Mr Abhisit's spokesman, Thepthai Senapong, warned Puea Thai to look at the case of Democrat Party candidate Thanin Jaisamut.

Mr Thanin won an election in Satun in 2005 but then was given a red card by the Supreme Court after he accused then prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra of ordering soldiers to kill young Muslims at Tak Bai district in 2004.

Mr Thepthai said the Democrats will send a team to follow and record the Puea Thai campaigning as evidence. He warned that accusing other candidates in such a manner is a breach of the Election Law.

Mr Korkaew drew No.4 as his candidate number in the Constituency 6 by-election in the draw Monday, while Democrat candidate Panich Vikitsreth drew No.1.

All candidates Monday registered their candidacies at the Klong Sam Wa district office. The constituency covers Bung Kum, Kannayao, Nong Chok and Klong Sam Wa districts.

Mr Korkaew, who is being held in police custody on terrorism charges, did not turn up at the district office in a prisoner's uniform as he said he might.

He wore a white T-shirt, blue short trousers and a pair of slippers. The T-shirt had the words "Liberty, Equality, Democracy" printed on it. Ten other red shirt leaders who are in police custody signed their names on the shirt.

Five candidates registered their candidacy Monday. Apart from Mr Korkaew and Mr Panich, the three others are Nopphadon Chailitdet from the Chart Samuccee Party who drew No.2, Anusorn Som-on from the New Aspiration Party who received No.3, and Chuchat Phimphaka from the Thaen Khun Pandin Party, who drew No.5.

Supporters of the United Front for Democracy against Dictatorship (UDD) and the Democrats turned up at the registration venue to give the candidates their moral support.

Deputy Puea Thai spokesman Jirayu Huangsap said the party plans to ask Mr Korkaew to write letters to voters if the Corrections Department does not allow the party and Mr Korkaew to canvass for votes using a robot that looks like the candidate or by publicising his recorded speeches.

Mr Korkaew's campaign team will then read out the letters to voters, Mr Jirayu said.

UDD lawyer Karom Polthaklang said core Puea Thai members Monday discussed approaches the party and Mr Korkaew could take in campaigning.

Mr Karom said the party members have been discussing three main options for the campaign.

First, if the court decides not to release Mr Korkaew on bail, other Puea Thai MPs will help canvass for votes on his behalf. Second, the legal team could ask the Criminal Court to free Mr Korkaew to campaign for votes one or two days a week. Third, the legal team could ask the court to release Mr Korkaew to do his own canvassing until election day, Mr Karom said.

Mr Panich, who represents the Democrats, admitted he is concerned about violence during the run-up to the election.

Monday, a group of people wearing various shirt colours shouted at him and attacked his car after the registration. Mr Panich believes they were UDD supporters.

Puea Thai spokesman Prompong Nopparit said the incident has not yet been investigated.

A lot of people turned up at the Klong Sam Wa district office Monday wearing different shirt colours. It is too early to say they were Puea Thai supporters, he said.

About the author
Writer: POST REPORTERS

Keep this article in your

----------


## om faisal

02‏
From:  Bangkok Post Web Master (webmaster@bangkokpost.co.th)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 2:01:53 AM 
To:  m 



Emergency decree decision next week
Published: 29/06/2010 at 02:12 PM
Online news: Politics
Security units will collate all of the grenade attacks and other acts of sabotage and present a report to the cabinet to consider when deciding whether to extend use of the emergency decree next week, Deputy Prime Minister Suthep Thaugsuban said on Tuesday.

The cabinet will decide whether to extend the emergency  in Bangkok and other provinces at its weekly meeting on Tuesday, he said.

The decree was invoked in Bangkok on April 7and extended to 23 other provinces. It has a three-month life and expires on July 7.

On Sunday night, two rocket-propelled grenades (RPGs) were fired at one of 11 empty fuel tanks at the army's Quartermaster's Department oil depot in Nonthaburi province. The steel tank had not been used for nearly 20 years and did not explode.

Mr Suthep, who is in charge of security affairs, said he had ordered police to step up security at risk locations and houses of key figures. But violent acts were still occurring  because there were not enough personnel.

Asked about the Democrat Party's claim that ill-intentioned people had targeted 40 locations, Mr Suthep said the attempts to cause chaos in the country had not only just begun.

These locations include the Constitution Court, the office of the Election Commission, the office of the National Anti-Corruption Commission and the Office of the Auditor General.

He asked the public to inform authorities when they see unusual activities.

National Security Council secretary-general Thawil Pliansri said on Tuesday the emergency law is still necessary as the situation has not returned to normal.

The recent bomb attacks in Bangkok showed that the violence is not over, he said, adding that one reason for the bombings was the military's withdrawal of troops from the city to their barracks.

There would be no discussion of lifting the state of emergency this week, as the issue will be tabled for consideration next week when the Centre for the Resolution of the Emergency Situation would consider whether it is necessary to redeploy troops in the capital, he said.

Jeh-arming Tohtayong, chairman of the parliamentary state security committee, also backed the extension of the emergency decree in the 24 provinces.

Mr Jah-arming said he believes the red-shirts have not yet given in and are still moving against the government.

Mr Jeh-arming believed the recent bombings in Bangkok had a connection with the red-shirt people group, which had failed to admit its defeat.

He also believed there would be more violence during the July 25 by-election in Bangkok’s constituency 6.

“Therefore, my panel has suggested the government keep emergency rule in place. Tight security should also be provided for the prime minister and other ministers involved in the crackdown on red-shirt protesters,” he said.

About the author

----------


## om faisal

01‏
From:  Bangkok Post Web Master (webmaster@bangkokpost.co.th)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 1:39:26 AM 
To:  m 



Court refuses bail for red shirts
Published: 30/06/2010 at 12:00 AM
Newspaper section: News
The Appeal Court has turned down the bail applications of 10 red shirt leaders and guards being held on terrorism charges which carry a possible death sentence.

The appeals were filed last Friday by the lawyer representing the 10 leaders and guards from the anti-government United Front for Democracy against Dictatorship (UDD).

The court ruled the suspects face a maximum penalty of death if found guilty and so could be considered a public threat. It feared the 10 could try to flee if allowed out on bail.

The UDD's chief lawyer, Karom Polthaklang, said he will file a petition with the director-general of the Corrections Department today asking him to house the 10 UDD leaders and guards in the same zone at Bangkok Remand Prison.

Five UDD leaders - Weng Tojirakarn, Kwanchai Praipana, Wiputhalaeng Pattanaphumthai, Yotwaris Chuklom, also known as Jeng Dokchik, and Korkaew Pikulthong - and one UDD guard, Amnart Inthachote, are being detained at Khlong Prem Central Prison.

The lawyer wants them moved to Bangkok Remand Prison where UDD leaders Veera Musikhapong, Natthawut Saikua and Nisit Sinthuprai and red shirt guards Sombat Makthong and Phumkitti Sukchinda are being held.

Mr Karom said he will gather evidence and await the results of a Department of Special Investigation inquiry into the actions of the 10 men during the recent red shirt protests in Bangkok before attempting again to seek bail for them.

The appeal did not cover red shirt leader Mr Korkaew, who registered on Tuesday to run as the Puea Thai Party candidate in the July 25 Bangkok by-election.

Mr Karom filed a separate petition with the court for Mr Korkaew's release. It was also rejected.

The Criminal Court yesterday turned down another request by Mr Karom for the temporary release of Mr Korkaew so he can open a bank account for his campaign expenses as required by the Election Commission (EC).

He is required to report details of any bank account used for campaign funds to the director of Constituency6, where the by-election is being held, within three days of registering his candidacy, or tomorrow. The cash deposited in the account must not exceed 1.5 million baht.

Mr Karom said Mr Korkaew must be allowed out of Khlong Prem Prison to open a bank account at the Ratchawat branch of Bangkok Bank.

The Criminal Court rejected the request on the grounds the EC does not require each candidate to turn up in person at a bank branch to open an account. The candidate can appoint an accountant and send the constituency director a copy of his bank account.

The opposition party yesterday called on red shirt leaders not held in detention to campaign on behalf of Mr Korkaew.

Puea Thai MP for Bangkok Wicharn Meenchainant said the UDD leaders will be asked to call publicly for votes for Mr Korkaew. Puea Thai list MP Chaowarin Latthasaksiri said he is concerned the military might try to swap ballot boxes in the by-election.

He suggested a team of Puea Thai officials be assigned to keep an eye on ballot boxes around the clock. The ruling Democrat Party has asked its Bangkok MPs to help the party's candidate, Panich Vikitsreth, to campaign for votes.

Each Bangkok MP is required to visit people in Constituency 6 at least 10 times before the by-election on July 25. MPs from other provinces can join the campaign, deputy Democrat spokesman Warong Dejkitwikrom said.

Mr Warong said Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva warned the party's candidate, MPs and spokesmen to be wary while talking to the media, particularly regarding statements which make promises to voters, as they risk having Mr Panich red-carded by the EC.

About the author

----------


## om faisal

Thanks, you can read the nesw paper publication to understand the political situation in Thailand.‏
From:  mrszainab01@mail.com 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 1 :53: 48 AM 
To:  m 




Dear my brother,

I thank you very much  ,mr Rosheuvel told me that he has communicated with you, as regards the  clearance certificates to back up the safety of the boxes to Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, he told me that you will be sending  today ,the $  6.500  dollars through the lawyer who made the application for the clearance certificates on the anti terrorist clearance  certificate, the antimoney loundry clearance certificate, and that of the drug clearance certificates, which he said has been approved  in your  favour.


Brother i wish you all the best of lucks , because i know that Allah is great above every problems, even my son that was arrested because our Thailand family friend used his account to send money to the red shirts people in Thailand, who had wanted to remove the present  Thailand minister from power.

Brother every money that you spend upon arrival of the funds in Kingdom of .Saudi .A rabia, please take out every expenses that you made including your telephone calls bills.

Good luck, 

Mrs Zainab

----------


## om faisal

FROM OFFICE OF PARTEX OIL AND GAS UK, Sorry for the problem waiting to hear from you now‏
From:  Halik Amid (partexoilandgas@hotmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 9 :59: 40 AM 
To:  m 
  1 attachment 
 PARTEX-OI...doc (95.5 KB)  


ATTN:
With the approval  of the Board of Directors of Partex Oil and Gas UK,we are delighted to formally offer you the Appointment to work with us in Partex Oil and Gas UK for the provision of Expatriates Relation Services for the period duly specified in your Offer Letter,please find attached Soft Copy of your Contract Terms of Employment for your perusal and immediate action if the terms of work is acceptable to you. Upon thorough review and acceptance of this Contract Package, dot your signature in the space indicated in the last page of the Offer Letter and return same back to us via email attachment within a period of 14 working days.


You are to immediately make contact with Covenant Chambers & Associates with the below details to secure your Affidavit of Guarantee and Letter of Attestation from the British Crown Court of Justice to enable us process your Residence and Work permit / Visa and also legalize your contract engagement with Partex Oil and Gas UK.This Affidavit covers for your total contract acceptance with duration terms and allegiance to the laws guiding the Aliens/Expatriates Registration Quota under the Ministry of Internal Affairs which empowers us to procure your works/residence permit with the British Home Services here in United Kingdo

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONFIDENTIAL BUSINESS PLAN.‏
From:  ONYEMA NATHAN. (onyemanathan1@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 12:46:21 PM 
To:   

Abc Abrazz Business Consulting Ltd.Biz-Consultant & Project Management (RC 76632)Plot 247, Adeola Hopewell Street,Phone 234-70-85155757Victoria Island, Lagos, Nigeria CONFIDENTIAL BUSINESS PLAN. ATTN:Dear Friend, I humbly wish to seek your assistance in a matter that is very important and needs utmost trust and confidence. I am Onyema Nathan, a business consultant and close confidant of one of Nigeria's most powerful family. The wife of top human right activist and former Attorney general who served in the past government in Nigeria wishes to move out of Nigeria the sum of US$15.7million. She wishes to invest the aforementioned sum in viable investment oversea. For obvious reasons, my client does not wish to place this fund with established financial institution in the family's name for security reason.It is her desire that the deal is handled as quietly as possible without possibility of any leakage to the public or Government as they have suffered a grea tloss in the past. She has therefore empowered and instructed me to look for a reliable foreigner to clear/claim the money from where it is presently and receive the money in his or her account oversea, Also assist to invest the fund properly for the family as there fund manager.If you agree to clear/claim the money and also act as a fund manager for my client and her family.I shall arrange to release the sum of US$15.7Million to you if you meet my requirement and upon a favourable response from you, i shall let you know how you will receive it.Your commission shall be 20% of the total sum. An annual 10% of the after tax returns on investment for the first five years. Therefore, the terms shall be varied.If you are capable and willing to participate in this transaction, kindly reach me as soon as possible You are required to also send your fullnames,address, direct phone and fax number for more efficient communication. In any case,please keep it a tight secret. I await your prompt reply.Onyema Nathan.{Principal Consultant}

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

TREAT AS URGENPLY/REPLY IMMEDIATELY‏
From:  Abdul Karim (abdul_karim01@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 1:07:15 PM 
To:  .. (..) 

From the Desk of Dr. Abdul Karim
Manager Bill and Exchange Dept
African Development Bank (ADB)
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. 
Sir, 
I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise. I am the bill and Exchange manager in African Development Bank .I Hope that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that i am about to Repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families. 
I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of $15.6 million Immediately to your account. The money has been dormant for years in our Bank here without any body coming for it. I want to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer(the owner Of the account) who died a long with his supposed next of kin in an air Crash since July 2000. 

I don't want the money to go into our Bank treasury as an abandoned fund. This is the reason why i contacted you, so that the bank can release the money to you as the nearest person to the deceased customer. Please i will like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete if you are not interested. 
Upon receipt of your reply, I will send you full details on how the Business will be executed and also note that you will have 40% of the Above mentioned sum. Acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by furnishing me with the following: 
1. Your Full Name and Address.
2. Direct Telephone and Fax numbers 
Please reply in my private email address (abdul_karim01@voila.fr) or (abdul_karim2004@sify.com) security and confidential reasons. 
Dr. Abdul Karim 
African Development Bank, 
Burkina Faso West Africa.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

NOTE‏
From:  Didan (didan221@libero.it)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 10 :34: 29 AM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF The Branch Manager ECO BANK OF GHANA 19 Seventh Avenue, ridge west, P.O Box 16746, Accra, North Ghana  Dear Fiend,  My name is Mr. Didan Kimati. I am the Branch manager of Eco Bank of Ghana RidgeWest branch. I got your information during my search through the Internet. I am42 years of age and married with 3 lovely kids. It may interest you to hearthat I am a man of PEACE and don't want problems, but am telling you thisbecause its real and you are not going to regret after doing this transactionwith me. I only hope we can assist each other. But if you don't want thisbusiness offer kindly forget it as I will not contact you again. As the branch manager of the Eco Bank of Ghana, it is my duty to send in afinancial report to my head office at the end of each year. In my 2008 end ofthe year balance sheet report, I discovered that my branch in which I am themanager made Fourteen Million, Seven Hundred and fifty thousand dollars inexcess [14,750.000.00] which my head office are not aware of and will never beaware of. I have since placed this fund on what we call SUSPENSE ACCOUNTwithout any beneficiary. As an officer of the bank I cannot be directly connected to this money, so thatexplains my contacting you for us to work so that you can assist receive thismoney into your bank account for us to SHARE. You can have 30% of the totalfund. Note there are practically no risk involved, it would be a bank to banktransfer, all I need from you is to stand claim as the original depositor ofthis fund who made the deposit with our branch so that my Head office can orderthe transfer to your designated bank account. If you accept this offer to work with me, I will appreciate it very much; alsoyou can forward your private Telephone number for speedy relation on thismatter. As soon as I receive your response I will details you on how we canachieve it successfully.Best Regards  Didan Kimati Email: didankimati221@rediffmail.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Loans At 2% Interest Rate‏
From:  Santander Central Hispano (loan@chanco.unima.mw)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 8:26:04 AM 
To:   

My name is Mr Clive Thornton the General Manager of Banco Santander Central Hispano Spain, Banco Santander Central Hispano is a certified and register loan Bank ,I want to use this medium to inform you that we now offer business loans,home equity loans, education loans, wedding loans and personal loans at 2% interest rate. You are advise to fill this Application information below and send it back to us to enable us send your our loan terms and repayment plan.  APPLICANT'S DETAILS: * Name Of Applicant:.........* Address: Of Applicant:.....* City: .............. ......* State:.....................* Country:...................* Gender: ....................* Marital Status:.............* Age:.........................* Occupation:.................* Monthly Income Rate: .......* Loan Amount Needed:........* Loan Duration:..............* Tel:.........................* Mobile:......................* Loan Purpose:................* Other Email Address..........  RegardClive ThorntonGeneral Manager Santander Factoring y Confirming, S.A., E.F.C.Domicilio: Ciudad Grupo Santander. Avda. de Cantabria, s/n - 28660 - Boadilla del Monte (MADRID).Email.bancosantander02@accountant.combanc  osantandercustomerservice@gmail.comBank Website: www.gruposantander.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Password Has been Revoked‏
From:  Alliance & Leicester Plc (info@host1.alliance-leicester.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 1:26:57 PM 
To:  [il] 



Dear Customer,
There has been series of wrong attempt to log in to your account, you are been advised to follow the link below to verify account ownership.
Verification link HERE.

----------


## om faisal

Mr. Hassan TALAAT.‏
From:  Mr. Hassan TALAAT (dgfr@rdjirama.plus.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 11:50:16 PM 
To:  talaat_h@live.fr 
  1 attachment 
 Mr. Hassa...doc (21.0 KB)  


Dear Friend, View your attch file. Thanks, Mr. Hassan TALAAT.



MR. HASSAN TALAAT.
BANQUE AGRICOLE ET COMMERCIALE DU BURKINA, 
OUAGADOUGOU-BURKINA FASO.
Dear Sir/Madam.

First, I must apologize to you for using this medium to communicate to you about this proposal. I am Mr. Hassan TALAAT, Manager Banque Commerciale Et Agricole Du Burkina, Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. I have an investment programmed for you. 

A foreign mining consultant/contractor with the Burkina Faso Mining Corporation, Mr. Roger Beck made a huge numbered time (Fixed) deposit for twelve calendar months, in my branch but died from an automobile accident without making a WILL and did not even declare any next of kin or relations in all his official documents including his bank deposit paperwork in my bank. No one will ever come forward to claim it. According to Burkina Faso Law, at the expiration of 7 (Seven) banking years, the money will revert to the ownership of the Burkina Faso government if nobody applies to claim the fund.

Consequently, my proposal is that I will like you as a foreigner to stand in as the next of kin to Mr. Roger Beck so that the fruits of this old man's labour will not get into the hands of some corrupt government officials. The money will be shared in the ratio of 60% for me and 40% for you. 
Please observe utmost confidentiality, and be rest assured that this transaction would be most profitable for both of us because I shall require your assistance to invest my own share in your country.

Get back to me if you are interested for more details of this transaction. I await your urgent reply.

Thanks and regards.

Mr. Hassan TALAAT.

----------


## om faisal

Greetings‏
From:  nyasha anesu banga (nyashabanga4@hotmail.com)  
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 9:14:54 PM 
Tcom 

Hello Dear,

I know you would be surprised to see my first mail, Compliments and please accept my highest regards and esteem once again as I felt safe sending you this response having got your email contact through the assistance of welfare officers here even through this medium (Internet) has been greatly abused as i was told during my new days by welfare officers, This project requires an urgent attention and reliable Person for proper handling and smooth execution hence your choice. meanwhile i have to explain further about about myself and my predicament;

I am Miss Nyasha Banga, the daughter of Late Mr. Anesu Banga of blessed memory from Zimbabwe, During the crises against the farmers and opposition party in Zimbabwe from the supports of President Robert Mugabe to claim all the white-owned farms to his party members and his followers, he ordered all white farmers to surrender all farms to his party members and his followers. My father was one of the most successful farmers in our country and because he did not support Mugabe`s ideas, Mugabe’s supporters invaded his farm and burnt everything in the farm, killing him amongst 23 other persons which involved my mother and 3 other farmers and made away with a lot of items in the deceased farms including ours. This was due to pressure from Movement for Democratic Change(MDC) over ZANU PF as international observers were invited to monitor the elections for June 2000 re-elections because the elections was not fair at the district of Marondera. For the truth of it all check the caption of page below:

http://www.zimbabwesituation.com/27may.html#link8

Before his death, my father had valuable kept intact with a finance house in Abroad. After these incidents, the social workers helped me amongst others to United Nations Refugees Camp at Dakar Senegal where i was later moved to LONDON(The United Nations High Commission For Refugees in Borough Of Tower Hamlets, East End Of London, United Kingdom) where I re-located under political asylum as a refugee to seek for foreign partner overseas that will assist me to move this inheritance out of THE PLACE OF DEPOSIT to his/her country as I have made up my mind to invest and live at the person's country so long its not Zimbabwe. As an asylum seeker am not allowed to operate any Financial Account within United Kingdom. I have agreed to discuss what it takes for your assistance as soon as my inheritance gets to you as i have no resources to gain my freedom and to secure my inheritance. I want truth and honest to be our watch word in this transaction and please treat this transaction strictly confidential for the successful out come of it. All I want you to do is to treat me like a member of your family which i would be someday as everything works out well and please respond so that i will furnish you with the further information on how to handle this legally towards the conclusion.

You can reach this number +447031881732 to ask more about me.

Thanks and be blessed.

Sincerely Yours,

Miss Nyasha Banga

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR HELP FOR THIS TRANSFER CONFIDENTIAL PLEASE.‏
From:  mr zaki (mrzaki_imran1962@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 6 :33: 27 PM 
To:   



Good day,

                  My greetings to you and the family.

Thanks you for reading my mail and I am contacting you concerning a customer and an abandoned huge amount of money placed under our banks management years ago, I contacted you independently of my investigation and no one is informed of this communication and I would like to intimate you with certain facts that I believe would be of interest to you and me and the family in future. 

My name is  Mr Zaki  Imran, I am in the Auditing and Accounting Manager with Bank of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.In my department i discovered an abandoned sum of (US$10M DOLLARS) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer (MR. RICHARD BURSON from Florida, U.S.A) who died along with his entire family on November 1999 in a plane crash.  

I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($10M USD) to your account within 14 banking days. 

This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim, foreigner has the brave to speak and to apply for the claim as the inheritance beneficiary of this transfer. 

I don't want the money to go into the Reserve Bank of  Burkina Faso (RBBF), as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why I contacted you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. 

Please I would like you to keep this transfer as a top secret between me and you alone ok.

I promise you that i will direct you on how this transfer will go successfully if only you can abide to my instruction. 

Upon receipt of your reply, I will give you full details on how the business will be executed.

Kindly send me this information below to have trust in you that you would betrayed me.

(1.)Your full name... 
(2)Your address... 
(3)Country.. 
(4)Age... 
(5)Occupation....... 
(6)Private telephone number

l will send you my details of this transaction as soon as i hear from you thanks, trusting to hear from you immediately with your contact information, 





Call me for more explanation for this business opportunity with my private telephone number +22678746736




My regards. 

Mr Zaki  Imran

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

THIS DEAL IS A CONFIDANTE AND WILL FAVOUR BOTH OF US.‏
From:  Mr Khalfallah Badri (mrkhalfallah@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 6:13:57 PM 
To:   

THIS DEAL IS A CONFIDANTE AND WILL FAVOUR BOTH OF US. 
Dear Friend, 

How are you doing together with your family? I am very happy to contact you in this good health success transaction, First and foremost, I am, Mr Khalfallah Badri, from Tunisia, and I am leaving in the Bobo Burkina, working as Foreign Remittance Director in the International Bank of Burkina, for over 11years.

Please, let this massage do not be a surprise proposal to you because i got your contact information from the international directory in few weeks ago before I decided to contact you on this magnitude and lucrative transaction for our future survival in life.

Moreover, I have laid all the solemn trust in you before I decided to disclose this successful & confidential transaction to you. I have the intent to contact you for transfer of ($13M USD, Three Million Three Hundred Thousand United State Dollars) into your personal bank account for the betterment of our lives; this should be an extremely confidential transaction between us. 

This fund belong to the bank customer who is former President Alhaji Umaru Musa Yar'Adua of Nigeria, and he deposited the fund in the bank for his investments project On 3 November 2009, before he travelled because of his health treatment for pericarditis at a clinic in Saudi Arabia, On May 8, 2010, I had on the BBC news that  the President Alhaji Umaru Musa Yar'Adua, has died On May 5, 2010, And I was his bank director which i am the person guild his profile and operating his account , beside that no body have apply to the fund.

I would like you to stand as a Foreign business partner to late President Yar’Adua, and claim the fund so that the bank will transfer the fund into your account, beside that i am the person have the bank profile information’s and I am here to give you every information the bank may require until the 5days this transaction will last.  

On the transfer of this fund into your account, {45%} will be for you share in respect of the account provision and your assistance rendered during the transfer of the fund into your bank account, {50%} will be for me as the person discovered the fund, {5%} will be for the any expanses may come out along the process of this transaction.

The most important thing is bank to change your name as the ownership of the fund because this money belong to one of our bank late customer and i was his bank manager when he was a live, I am with his profile presently now which you will use and claim the fund out from my bank.    

If you are really sure of your trustworthy, accountability and confidentiality on this transaction, contact me and agree that you will not change your mind to cheat  me or disappoint me when the fund transfer into your account? 

Besides, you should not entertain any fear because i am sure of the success as an insider in the bank ok. Please reply with the assurance, include your private telephone and fax numbers necessary for facilitate an easy communication in this transaction. 

I know that you will understand my explanation so that we will go ahead to achieve this success transaction, also this transaction have 100 % free risk from your side. I will send you more information concerning this transaction, before i will apply the fund on your behalf, so that i will let you know the next step to follow in order to finalize this transaction immediately. 

Please I don’t want you to let this achievement transaction down because you don’t know what tomorrow can be in your life and I need us to use one heart to handle this fund as one family. 

FILL YOUR FULL DETAILS BELOW SO THAT I WILL USE IT AND COMPLETE THE APPLICATION ON YOUR BEHALF AND APPLY TO THE BANK BEFORE THE BANK WILL START COMMUNICATING WITH YOU.

Your Full Name: 
Your Country: 
Your State Address: 
Your Age: 
Your Telephone Number:
Your Fax Number:  
Your occupation: 

Your international passport or your ID card or any thing that can identification your face.
On your responses of this massage, I will send you my profile, but what I have to make sure you agree that you will not betray me.

Yours sincerely,
Mr Khalfallah Badri

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR HELP FOR THIS TRANSFER CONFIDENTIAL PLEASE.‏
From:  mr zaki (mrzaki_imran1962@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 5:48:41 PM 
To:   


Good day,

                  My greetings to you and the family.

Thanks you for reading my mail and I am contacting you concerning a customer and an abandoned huge amount of money placed under our banks management years ago, I contacted you independently of my investigation and no one is informed of this communication and I would like to intimate you with certain facts that I believe would be of interest to you and me and the family in future. 

My name is  Mr Zaki  Imran, I am in the Auditing and Accounting Manager with Bank of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.In my department i discovered an abandoned sum of (US$10M DOLLARS) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer (MR. RICHARD BURSON from Florida, U.S.A) who died along with his entire family on November 1999 in a plane crash.  

I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($10M USD) to your account within 14 banking days. 

This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim, foreigner has the brave to speak and to apply for the claim as the inheritance beneficiary of this transfer. 

I don't want the money to go into the Reserve Bank of  Burkina Faso (RBBF), as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why I contacted you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. 

Please I would like you to keep this transfer as a top secret between me and you alone ok.

I promise you that i will direct you on how this transfer will go successfully if only you can abide to my instruction. 

Upon receipt of your reply, I will give you full details on how the business will be executed.

Kindly send me this information below to have trust in you that you would betrayed me.

(1.)Your full name... 
(2)Your address... 
(3)Country.. 
(4)Age... 
(5)Occupation....... 
(6)Private telephone number

l will send you my details of this transaction as soon as i hear from you thanks, trusting to hear from you immediately with your contact information, 





Call me for more explanation for this business opportunity with my private telephone number +22678746736




My regards. 

Mr Zaki  Imran

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WESTERN UNION ANNIVERSARY‏
From:  WESTERN UNION (bblaa456@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 01, 2010 7 :20: 24 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 WESTERN U...doc (53.5 KB)  


WESTERN UNION ANNIVERSARY

----------


## om faisal

Please send the money through werstern union money transfer, it is better than using another means to transfer.‏
From:  Vincent Guno (vincentguno@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 01, 2010 12:04:38 AM 










لماذا ويستيرن يونيون دائما؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

Attn, Doctor,  Please it is advisable that you send the money through western unionmoney transfer, which is faster and easier , rather than usinganother means that will prompt delay. Send with the lawyer name and address below, MR ERUGO . MICHAEL. St, 205, HOUSE 15, PNOMH PENH, CAMBODIA. Telephone no, 855- 92-700-235.   I wait to recieve the western union trsansfer information, and thesenders name. so that i can forward it to the lawyer to enable himprocess the documents from the relevant authorities. and hand over tome , so that i can fly in with the boxes this weekend. Regards, Rosheuvel.

----------


## om faisal

Veuillez contacter la DHL aujourd'hui‏
From:  Emily CRAIG (emily.craig9@orange.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 01, 2010 12:04:29 AM 
To:  emilycraig@orange.fr 
  2 attachments | Download all attachments (92.4 KB)  
 Emily CRA...jpg (38.7 KB), Emily.jpg (53.7 KB)  




Bien Aimé Bonjour.    


         Je me réjouis énormément de votre réponse .Que Dieu vous bénisses énormement . Aujourd'hui meme j'ai eu une conversation amicale avec mon DOCTEUR , sur mon projet de Donation,et j'avoue que cela lui a beaucoup plus.  Je veux vous dire mes remerciements pour votre disponibilité confirmée. Je loue également l'eternel car il a exocé ma prière en votre faveur . 
J'ai  le coeur serré, les larmes au bord des yeux en vous écrivant .
Mais je me demande parfois, Faut-il absolument une raison pour donner ? Et d'abord, que signifie donner ? Quels est le sens du don ?  C'est lorsque vous donnez de vous-meme que vous donnez reellement." Ceux qui ne comprendrons  pas ce que je  fait, donnent-ils ? Et que donnent-ils ? Oui je vous  donne cet Argent.
Mais j'ai  reçu aussi ! Cet echange électronique est le plus precieux qui soit.
Bien Aimé, je voudrais ne pas etre seule,je voudrait  etre accompagnee dans ces moments difficiles, etre rassuree quand j’ai peur, etre consolee quand j’ai du chagrin, etre soutenue, etre entendue, etre acceptee pour ce que je suis, Ainsi me sentir aimee. Je te dis  Vraiment merci , Mes mots sont impuissants a dire ma gratitude,car ici couchée sur mon lit d'Hopital je n'ai plus aucune force pour faire quoique ce soit ,plus de  reves  pour moi-meme , plus de  desirs .
           Je ne sais comment  vivre avec ce rien qui reste,  seulement la foi et l'espoir pour tout soutien .
Le jour se leve ,le temps passe, et mon coeur bats de moins en moins, j'ai peur de mourir , j'ai vraiment peur, J'ose espèrée que je ne me suis pas trompée sur votre bonne foie car avant 
que je ne vous ai contacté , j'ai dû veuillez la nuit entière malgré que
ma santé allait vraiment mal ,en priant notre Dieu le tout miséricordieux
qu'il puisse m'envoyer une personne sérieuse qui saura bien gérer mon
argent et offrir aux plus démunies la joie et le sourire de vivre
également .Je vous ai donc choisit  avec la bénédiction de Dieu.
Aussi Je tiens à vous informer que les procédures Juridiques ont été déja établies, et que j'ai laissé des instructions à la DHL afin que ma MALLETTE  vous soit envoyé sous une  Assurance Diplomatique, pour  PLUS de sécurité.
J'espere  Aussi  que vous  recevrez  MES PHOTOS , joinds. 



         Veuillez contacter la DHL aujourd'hui même afin que mes instructions se fassent comme je l'ai ordonnée .L'argent que vous allez recevoir , est une bénediction de Dieu pour vous .Je vie ces derniers heures dans la peur , peur de mourir sans savoir le sort qui sera reservé à mon argent que j'ai laissé derrière moi .C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai pris l'initiative de vous léguer mon argent .  Contactez la DHL à Cotonou au Bénin . J'ai laissé des instructions que vous viendrez retirer mes biens .L'argent soit (UN MILLION VINGT CINQ MILLE DOLLARS US  (1.025.000 Us Dollars) est dans ma mallette de couleur cendre que j'ai mise dans mon coffre sous contôle de La DHL . IMPORTANT Vous  enverrez les détails sur mon coffre ci-dessous par e-mail à la DHL pour confirmer que c'est bien  moi qui vous ai envoyé.Vous devez également communiquez une adresse pour qu'il vous l'envoi  .Pour cela vous devez remplir le texte ci-dessous et le lui envoyé .Aussi je vous recommande la discretion et ne divulguez par cette lettre a personne .Soyez vraiment discrets à l'égard de vos proches et amis jusqu'a ce que vous recevez l'argent chez vous car je ne voudrais pas que mon amant qui continue à courir un peu partout pour avoir mon argent en ce moment alors que je suis encore vivante dans ma situation vienne à découvrir cette lettre .Donc soyez totalement discret autour de vous .En vous léguant cet argent , je suis persuadé qu' après ma mort je serai avec Dieu le plus miséricordieux et bienfaiteur .Contactez la DHL à Cotonou au Bénin à son e-mail ci-dessous et faite vite pour l'amour de Dieu, et surtout ne lui dite aussi rien sur le réel contenue de la mallette . 




DHL EXPRESS 

TRANSPORTS ET COMMERCES      
Cotonou / Bénin  

DHL International Benin
Centre Xanadu
Ancien Pont
03 BP 2147
Cotonou


Adresse électronique de la DHL Bénin : dhltransportcourrier@w.cn




..................................................  ................TEXTE.............................  .........................




A Monsieur le Directeur de la DHL Bénin

Je viens en qualité du bénéficiaire des biens de Madame  Emily CRAIG de nationalité ANGLAISE avec un Passeport N°124574 , résidente en république du Bénin où elle est détentrice d'un coffre dans votre institution ; les renseignement secrets de son coffre sont  : 

Titulaire du Coffre : Madame Emily CRAIG
Numéro du coffre : BM212298   


code de sécurité secret: NENIBBI20041 
Contenue du coffre :Mallette de couleur cendre
Contenue de la mallette :Bien Familiale
Autre information: ANV/XX2203 
Code Guichet : 01011 


Par ailleurs Je souhaite que vous m'envoyer expressivement la mallette à mon adresse ci-dessous .

NOM : ...............................................
PRENOM :..........................................
ADRESSE :.........................................
PAYS :............................................... 

VILLE: .............................................. 

PROFESSION: ................................... 

TELEPHONE:......................................


Respectueusement le vôtre




                              -------------------------------------------------------------



Je vous laisse mon adresse privé emilycraig@hotmail.fr  et mettez moi au courant de l'évolution de mon projet de donation. 




Merci pour votre aimable compréhension.




Votre soeur en Christ Emily CRAIG

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear friend,‏
From:  Zainab Hammed (zainabmohammed58@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, June 30, 2010 5:57:14 PM 
To:  .@plus.com 
  1 attachment 
 Zainab Mo...doc (21.0 KB)  


  Dear friend, Please check your attachment. Thanks, Zainab Hammed.


Zainab Mohammed
Plot 250 Ouaga 2000
West Cost Afrique 
Ecowas State.

Attention Please !!!

I am contacting you with real sense of humanity which I hope that you will be there always for me as my family friends!! I got your contact from your country web-site, while surfing through internet that gives me an access to reach you. I am a girl of 22yrs from West Cost Ouaga, I am in a situation that required someone special, whom I can trust as a friend within both sexes. Sometimes things at home don't work out the way we want and so it is hard to find a perfect life desire etc….

I am in search of a real family friend who have sense of humanity, responsible, honest, kind and who could give me hope in time of advice on certain issues, I am into a serious family problem, that is disturbing me, given me a sleepless night for some times now, which I want you to share me up over the issue. Mind you!! If we are to be friends, I will love you to tell me the truth about your self coz am about to link you to the reason of me and my Brother existence.

"Advice is like snow; the softer it falls, the longer it dwells upon, and the deeper it sinks 
into the mind.

" Who know!! Maybe you are the one that God will use to rescue our lifes from those kindred!! Please only serious person should reply!! I will tell you more about myself in my next mail. Extend my greetings to your friends lovers and your families....Kindly get back to me with ur full profile complete to start getting known each other!!

Waiting to read from you soon.
God bless u.

Zainab Mohammed.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

investment/partnership (Duncan Lawarie Bank UK)‏
From:  Mr. Ryan Lareen (rlareen@sunumail.sn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 01, 2010 4:03:56 PM 
To:   

 Mr. Ryan LareenDuncan Lawrie Bank UK1 Hobart PlaceLondon SW1W 0HUEmail:rlareen@sunumail.snTel/Fax:+44-7006-019619 Dear Sir, I am Mr. Ryan Lareen one of the operations managers of Duncan Lawrie Bank UK. I have a business proposal in the tune of US$9.4m, which I hope you will assistme in transferring to an offshore account for our joint benefit. I do solicit for your assistance in effecting this transaction; I intend togive 30% of the total funds as compensation for your assistance in remitting the fund and the evenual investment of my share of the fund. I will transmit the full transaction details on receipt of your response.  Contact me on my private email:rlareen@sunumail.sn and transmit thefollowing information to enable me commence this transaction: *Your full name: *Private phone number: *Address: *Occupation: I look forward to working with you. Best regards,Ryan Lareen.

----------


## om faisal

Loan Offer!!!‏
From:  vinelandhitmen@comcast.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 02, 2010 7:14:21 AM 
To:   

We offer our Loans to our clients in the following categories. 

Auto ,Mortgage ,Business ,Personal ,Real Estate Loan.

Contact,  

Loan Agent:  Alan Bartley

Email: alanbarley60@yahoo.co.uk 

Yours Faithfully,
Norton Finance

----------


## om faisal

Dear Email Owner‏
From:  BMW PROMOTION 2010 (bmwwinner@bmw.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 01, 2010 9:24:39 AM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 


Dear Email Owner,
You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and
£750,000.00GBP To Claim Contact Mr. Alex 
Jefferson, BMW Agent Email: 
assign.alexjefferson@freenet.ch
with Name, Country, Age and Phone no.
With Regards,
Mr. Larry Duke.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attention Beneficiary‏
From:  thompson barren (yusufdavid@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, July 03, 2010 11 :52: 07 PM 
To:   

RE: IRREVOCABLE RELEASE OF YOUR PAYMENT. (GBP 3.756 Mllion) We have actually been authorized by the newly appointed EU secretary general, The Management of the U.S. Department of Treasury West African Foreign Remittance Payment Department with permit from Mr. Timothy Geithner Executive Secretary, United States Treasury Department and the governing body of the UNITED NATIONS monetary unit, to investigate the unnecessary delay of your (inheritance/contract and Compensation) fund, recommended and approved in your favour in Africa/Europe and America.  During the course of our investigation, we discovered with dismay that your payment has been unnecessarily Delayed by corrupt officials of the Bank who are Trying to divert your money into their private accounts, to forestall this, security for your funds Was organized in the form of your personal Identification number this will enable only you have direct Control over this fund, we have also agreed with the Presidency from the above mentioned countries that we will handle this payment ourselves to avoid the hopeless situation created by the Officials of the bank before. A part payment of (GBP 3,756)THREE MILLION SEVEN HUNDRED AND FIFTY SIX THOUSAND POUND STERLING has been approved on your behalf. We obtained an irrevocable payment guarantee on your Payment from the presidency and we are happy to inform you that based on our recommendation/instructions, your Entire Funds, Inheritances/contract fund will be paid to you in cash by our offshore payment centre Egpyt (FINANCE SECURITY COMPANY), You are advice to get back to us with the exact amount of your Inheritances/contract to enable us process the remaining balance of your payment. Senior Co-ordiantorPayment Centre Thompson BarrenUnited KingdomGrierson Street,Honour oak station.London+447539575112 Or +447031874886

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From: Dr Idrissa Ahmed‏
From:  Dr. Idrissa Ahmed (dr.idrissa_ah@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 03, 2010 4:42:30 PM 
To:  . (..) 

From: Dr Idrissa Ahmed 

Dear friend, 

It will be a surprise for you to receive this mail, welcome this letter. I am (Dr. Idrissa Ahmed), The Director of the Accounts & Auditing Dept, At the Bank of Africa Burkina Faso Ouagadougou- West Africa. 

With due respect I Have Decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be Benefit both of us. At the Bank's Last Accounts/Auditing Evaluations, my staffs Came Across an old account which was being maintained by a foreign client who we learnt was among the deceased passengers of an Airline Crash On 6th Nov 2002. 

Since the deceased was unable to run this account since his Death. The Account has remained dormant without the knowledge of his family since it was put in a safe deposit account in the bank for future investment by The Client. Since his demise, nobody, not even the members of his family have applied for claims over this fund and it has been in the safe deposit Account until we discovered that it cannot be claimed since our client Foreign national and we are sure that he has no next of kin here to File Claims over the money. As the director of the dept, this discovery was brought to my office so as to decide what is to be done. With the few personnel in my Dept, we decided to seek ways through which to transfer this money out Of the Bank and out of the country too.    

The total amount in the accounts is (US$7.5M) without positions as staffs of the bank, we are handicapped because we cannot operate foreign accounts and cannot lay bonfire claim over this money. While we were contemplating on what to Do, a Friend of mine who works with the chamber of commerce and industry recommended your personality to me advised I should ask you for Help to Transfer this money out of the country. The client is a foreign national And You will only be asked to act as his next of kin and I will supply you With All the necessary information's and bank data to assist you in being able to Transfer this money to any bank of your choice where this money could be transferred into. 

I and my partners have decided to give away forty (40%) to you for Your Assistance and ten (10%) for any expenses that might arise during the Transaction of this transfer. We want to assure you that this transaction's absolutely risk free since we work in this bank which is why you should Be Confident in the success of this transaction because you will be updated with information as at when desired. Kindly fill this below information so that I will use them to process next of kin application form, which you will fill and send to my bank for the transfer. 

Full Name........................ 
Home Address........................... 
Age................................ 
Sex....................................... 
Personal Number........................... 
Fax Number................................. 
Receiving Country............................ 
Occupation............................. 

I need your urgent response to enable us proceed further for the transaction. 
Thanks and remain blessed. 

You're faithfully 
Dr Idrissa Ahmed.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Winning Ref Number: M/201/ESP‏
From:  Shell Petroleum Award (petroleum_s@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, July 02, 2010 8:43:17 AM 
To:  info@lawfirm.net 

Shell Petroleum AwardWinning Ref Number: M/201/ESP,Ticket Number: TD/873-52. Attention Recipient, Your e-mail address have just won you (500,000.00GBP) by Shell Petroleumcomputer balloting system drawn. Contact your claim agent (Sir. RobertElliot)with the Winning Reference No: M/201/ESP, Ticket No: TD/873-52. CONTACTE-MAIL: shellpetrolsuper@sify.com *Full Name:*Telephone Number:*Country/State:*Occupation:*Reference Number:*Ticket Number: Mrs. Dora Lazmon.Online co-ordinator

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Ticket No: GUK/691/33/2010
From:  Google Anniversary (info@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 02, 2010 8 :33: 11 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Google In...docx (12.1 KB)  


Google Incorporation.
Stamford New Road,
Altrincham Cheshire,
WA14 1EP
London,
United Kingdom.
Winning No: GUK/877/798/2011
Ticket No: GUK/691/33/2010
Notification Date:1/07/2010  

                               GOOGLE ANNIVERSARY WINNING NOTIFICATION.   

We wish to congratulate you once again on this note, for being part of our winners selected this year. This promotion was set-up to encourage the active users of the Google search engine and the Google ancillary services.  
Hence we do believe with your winning prize, you will continue to be active and patronage to the Google search engine. Google is now the biggest search engine worldwide and in an effort to make sure that it remains the most widely used search engine, we ran an online e-mail beta test which your email address won Ј850,000.00 {Nine Hundred and Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds Sterling}  
We wish to formally announce to you that you have successfully passed the requirements, statutory obligations, verifications, validations and satisfactory report Test conducted for all online winners.  
A winning cheque will be issued in your name by Google Promotion Award Team, You have therefore won the entire sum of Ј850,000.00 {Nine Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds Sterling} and also a certificate of prize claims will be sent along side your winnin
chequ. 
Mr. Rev Micheal.Lewis
Foreign Transfer Manager
Google Promotion Award Team
Email ::(: rev_michealewis@gala.net)
You are advised to contact your Foreign Transfer Manager with the following details to avoid unnecessary delay and complications: 
VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM. 
(1) Your Contact Address:
(2) Your Tel/Fax Numbers:
(3) Your Nationality/Country:
(4) Your Full Name:
(5) Occupation/Company:
(6) Age/Gender:
(7) Ever Won An Online Lottery:
The Google Promotion Award Team has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers. As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Google Promotion Award Team has reached a decision from headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both the double claimer and the real winner, as it is taken that the real winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize. 
Congratulations from the Staffs & Members of the Google interactive Lotteries Board Commission.  

Sncerely,
Dr.Godfrey.Jones
Google Promotion Award Team.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)
From:  Center Management (mayur_adawadkar@yahoo.co.in)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 02, 2010 1:14:00 AM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  

 You have won 891,934.00 .Confirm this receipt by replying the due process unit officer:Fill the details: FullName,Address,Tel,Occupation,etc,Reply to center.management03@w.cn

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MAY ALMIGHTY GOD BLESS YOU AS YOU HELP ME....
From:  Bryan Collins (bryancollins00@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 01, 2010 7:43:16 PM 
To:  .. (..) 

              MAY ALMIGHTY GOD BLESS YOU AS YOU HELP ME....
Hi, Hope you get this on time? I had a trip to United Kingdom yesterday for a medical program. I am presently in UK and I am having some difficulties here because I was robbed last night on my way to the hotel and unfortunately they took all my money, credit card and some of my valuable things, including my cell phone. I am confused now and I really need your help.The police only asked me to write a statement about the incident and directed me to the embassy, I have spoken to the embassy here but they are not responding to the matter effectively.Please can you send me $1,900? I just need some money so I can make arrangement and return home, as soon as I get home I will pay you back. I will appreciate any amount you can afford to help me with. Please let me know if you can be of any help ASAP?I currently don't have a phone where I can be reached.I will be waiting for your reply please. Mr collins.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

DEAR FRIEND
From:  ibrahim (issaibrahim16@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 01, 2010 6:39:41 PM 
To:   


DEAR FRIEND
I AM MR.ISSA IBRAHIM, THE ACCOUNTANT GENERAL IN THE ACCOUNTS UNIT OF BANQUE INTERNATIONALE DU BURKINA (BIB) OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO. I GOT YOUR CONTACT FROM THE BURKINA FASO CHAMBERS OF COMMERCE, DOCUMENTAL LIST ON FOREIGN INVESTMENTS AND RELATIONS.

I HAVE SOME FUND CLAIM WHICH WILL BE OF BENEFIT TO BOTH OF US. I WANT YOU TO BE AN IHERITOR OF THE CLAIM,THE FUND IS IN A DORMANT ACCOUNT AND WITH YOUR BANK INFORMATIONS AND MY DOCUMENTATION CERTIFIES YOU AS THE INHERITOR /BENEFICIARY SINCE I AM AN INSIDER AND WORKING AT THE SAME BANK,THE TRANSFER WILL BE PROCESSED LEGALLY AND  SUCCESSFULY AND I WILL BE COMEING DOWN TO YOUR COUNTRY FOR DISBURSEMENT.

THE AMOUNT OF MONEY INVOLVED IS ($4.5M) WHICH I WANTED YOU TO CLAIM FOR FURTHER  TRANSFER OUT OF THE COUNTRY TO YOUR BANK ACCOUNT, ALL TO FINANCIAL BENEFIT AND YOURS TOO. THIS IS VERY GREAT OPPURTUNITY  AS IT WILL TAKE A MAXIMUM OF 7 BANKING WORKING DAYS TO BE CONCLUDED.

I AS AN INSIDER  WILL DO MY DUTIES PERFECTLY WELL CONCRNING THIS TRANSACTION FOR SECURITY REASONS. THIS IS CONFIDENCAIL FOR SUCCESSFUL CONCLUSION AND HITCH-FREE TRANSACTION.

CONTACT ME IMMEDIATELY FOR FURTHER DETAILS AND MUTUAL RELATIONSHIP AND WE WILL DECIDE TOGETHER ON HOW TO DISBURSE THE FUNDS AND PERCENTAGE AS WELL, 

THANKING YOU FOR A GOOD CO-OPERATION AND UNDERSTANDINGYOUR TRULY.

MR.ISSA IBRAHIM

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Charity work
From:  Hilary Weston (hilary@jambo.co.ke)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 01, 2010 3:46:52 PM 
To:   

   DONATION FOR CHARITY WORKS I found your profile in an Orphanage/Charity directory with your contactinformation attached to it.Taking into consideration your status andresult oriented profile i consider a perfect choice to achieve result inthis project. I am Hon. Hilary M. Weston, a cancer patient and the 26th LieutenantGovernor of Ontario Canada, serving from 1997 to 2002. I am donating thesum of $3 million United State Dollars to you for charity works in YourCountry. I want you to use it and help the underprivileged and widowssince i cannot do it myself due to my cancer problem, my doctors haverevealed that i will not last long. I hope you accept my kind gesture. Iwait for your reply for details. For more informations please read this site link:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilary_Weston Hon. Hilary M. Weston.hilaryweston@live.ca --------------------------------------Please reply me via my personal E-mail.(hilaryweston@live.ca)  ---------------------------------------------- This message has been scanned for viruses anddangerous content by Jambo MailScanner, and isbelieved to be clean.---------------------------------------------"easy access to the world"

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MESSAGE FROM DR. EMEL IDRISA / URGENT REPLY.
From:  dr.emelidrisa@sify.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 03, 2010 4 :32: 48 PM 
To:   

  DEAR FRIEND,   

I KNOW THIS MESSAGE WILL COME TO YOU AS A SURPRISE, BUT DONT FEAR. I AM AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING MANAGER IN BANK OF AFRICA (BOA), FOREIGN REMITTANCE SECTION  OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO . I HOPE THAT YOU WILL NOT EXPOSE OR BETRAY THIS TRUST AND CONFIDENT THAT I AM ABOUT TO IMPOSE ON YOU FOR THE MUTUAL BENEFIT OF OUR FAMILIES.

I NEED YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE IN TRANSFERRING THE SUM OF(USD$17. 5MILLION DORLLAS INTO YOUR ACCOUNT WITHIN 7 TO 14 BANKING DAYS. THIS MONEY HAS BEEN DORMANT FOR YEARS IN OUR BANK WITHOUT ANY BODY CLAIMING THE FUND.I WANT THE BANK TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEAREST PERSON TO OUR DECEASED CUSTOMER (THE OWNER OF THE ACCOUNT) DIED ALONG WITH HIS SUPPOSED NEXT OF KIN IN AIR CRASH ON JULY 2004.

I DON'T WANT THE MONEY TO GO INTO OUR BANK TREASURER ACCOUNT AS AN ABANDONED FUND. SO THIS IS THE REASON WHY I CONTACTED YOU SO THAT THE BANK CAN RELEASE THE MONEY FOR YOU AS THE NEXT OF KIN TO THE DECEASED CUSTOMER. PLEASE I WOULD LIKE YOU TO KEEP THIS PROPOSAL AS A TOP SECRET AND DELETE IT IF YOU ARE NOT INTERESTED.

UPON RECEIPT OF YOUR REPLY, I WILL GIVE YOU FULL DETAILS ON HOW THE BUSINESS WILL BE EXECUTED AND ALSO NOTE THAT YOU WILL HAVE 35% OF THE ABOVE MENTIONED SUM IF YOU AGREE TO HANDLE THIS BUSINESS WITH ME. AND I HAVE CHANGE YOUR ID AS YOU WANT IT, I AM WATING FOR YOUR NEXT REPLY WITH YOUR INFORMATION.

AND 10% WILL BE SET ASIDE FOR ANY EXPENSES THAT ARISES ON THE PROCESS BEFORE THE FUND GET INTO YOUR BANK ACCOUNT SUCH AS TELEPHONE CALLS BILLS (ETC).LOOKING FORWARD FOR YOUR RESPONSE OR CALL, PLEASE FILL YOUR INFORMATION BELLOW, THANKS AND HAVE A GREAT DAY 


1. NAME IN FULL:....................................
2. ADDRESS:..........................................  .. 
3. NATIONALITY:................................ 
4.. AGE:..............................................  ...
5. Sex...............................................  ....
6. OCCUPATION:.................................
7. MARITAL STATUS:.........................
8. PHONE.............................................  ....
9. FAX:..............................................  .... 



YOURS FAITHFULLY, 
DR . EMEL IDRISA
ACCOUNTS & AUDIT DEPERTMENT, 
BANK OF AAFRICA .

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Read and reply it immediately
From:  Mr.powel jordan (peterkhan_23@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 03, 2010 10:00:39 AM 
To:   

Read and reply it immediatelyFrom: Mr.Powel Jordan,  (PRIVATE/CONFIDENTIAL).  Dear Partner, My Name is Mr. Powel Jordan, I am international Trade consultant My clientinherited the sum of, USD$15,000.000.00.(Fifteen Million US Dollars) Which wewish to invest in your custody. My reason to contact you is because I am anovice to international business/any lucrative project. We will need yourconcept to invest the sum in your country. Meanwhile,The fund is lodged in a Voult Company and I would need you toconfirm your ability to handling this transaction before I will explain indetails. If you are interested, please send me your full names, contactaddress and private phone/fax via my email. I await your response for further details. Thanks. powel Jordan

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PART- TIME JOB EMPLOYMENT NEEDED (URGENT).
From:  Andrew Jones (rothwangreiner@dokom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 03, 2010 9 :23: 49 AM 
To:   

553 East Trent Blvd.,London,SE1 7TJTel/Fax: +448704329682Rc:122132  My name is Andrew Jones and I'm the C.E.O of Platinum Exports Company.We are into general shipping, importing and exporting of automobile and motorvehicle parts.We'd like to offer you additional earnings $2000 - $3000 per month. It's easy and will not take a lot of time. No costs, No Investments, Work Part Time or Full Time . Up to $2000 Part Time and $3000 Full Time. Workfrom Home with a Business Opportunity that no job could ever offer. Use your own computer to make money and make a CAREER as your own boss. I would like to know if you are interested. Work will consist of receiving of the payments from our clients in USA and Canada . All you would be doing is receiving these payments that would come to you via the mail system in your country, have them cashed and remit the rest to the compant as i will instructed you. I would be willing to pay you 10% of whatever payment you process. These payments would come indifferent forms. We are always facing serious difficulties when it comes to selling our products to Americans; they are always offering to pay with different Modes, which are difficult for us to cash here in the UK. Because of ahold of almost three weeks that would be placed on them before they clears the banks here in the UK. Unfortunately we can't open the bank accounts in all the countries we work with and because of that we seek for a representative / bookkeeper in USA and Canada . Respond only if you will like to work from home part-time/full time and get paid weekly without leaving or it affecting your present job. (PAY IS GOOD). If interested please reply with the informations below to my direct email address: andrewjones003@rediff.com 1). FULL NAMES:2). GENDER/ AGE3). RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS (including, city, state and zip code):P.O BOXES ARE NOT ALLOWED4). HOME/CELL PHONE NUMBER:5).EMAIL ADDRESS:6) OCCUPATION7). BANK NAME (OPTIONAL) Best Regards,Andrew Jones

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Account Security Upgrade.
From:  BBK Online Bankingฎ (online_service@bbkonlinebanking.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 03, 2010 2 :22: 55 AM 
To:  m 



BBK Online Banking is carrying out a software upgrade for maximum user convenience. 

New Enhanced Security Update, Kindly upgrade your account by clicking the link below
. 


Upgrade 

ฉ 2010 BBK | All Rights Reserved.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Email Id has won 1,000,000.00. in the BT Promo. send
From:  BT (djwhit@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 02, 2010 11:04:52 PM 
To:   



Name.
Address.
Tel

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Urgent Business Relationship‏
From:  Mr Ahmed Muda (ahmed_muda@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 02, 2010 7 :53: 04 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend,

I am called Mr.Ahmed Muda,The Head of File/Records Department in Bank Of Africa(B.O.A) here in Ouagadougou - Burkina Faso (West Africa). I hope that you will not expose me or betray this trust and confident which i have in you before opening this Business to you. Honestly, this deal will be for the mutual benefit of our's, both of us, including our immediate families.
I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of Fifteen Million Six Hundred Thousand United States Dollars ( $15,6a00,000) into your Bank Account.The money has been dormant for years in our Bank here without any body coming for its claim.The money will be released to you as the Beneficiary or Next Of Kin to our deceased customer (The Fund Depositor), who died a long with his entire family members/supposed next of kin in an Aeroplane Crash few years ago.I don't want the money to go into our Bank Treasury account as Unclaimed Fund. So this is the reason why i have contacted you, so that the Bank Authority here will release the money to you as the Next Of Kin or Beneficiary to the Deceased Bank Customer.

Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a Top Secret or please, you Delete this message if you are not interested.Upon receipt of your reply,I will send you full details on how the business will be executed and also forward you the Application Form which you will fill and send to the bank for the release of the money to your account.Also note that you will have 40% of the above mentioned sum, if you agree to transact this business with me, while 55% will be for me and the remaining 5% will be used to settle the expenses that may arise during the course of transferring the fund into your bank account. I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is 100% Risk-Free. Therefore, there is nothing to you are to fear about because i have done all necessary arrangements for the smooth and successful transfer of this fund into a foreign bank account.Please don't forget to reply me urgently with your contact information like- Your Name, Age, Marital Status, Cell Phone Number, Your Country, Your Occupation, Sex and Religion.

I am waiting for your urgent relpy to help us move foward with this business.

Thanks a lot and kind regards.

Yours Truly,
Mr.Ahmed Muda.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Important Security Alert code:TF100477775010777.‏
From:  Commercial International Bank (trnsconfirm@cibeg.com)  
 This message may be a phishing scam. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, July 02, 2010 2:00:49 PM 
To:   



Dear CIB customer,



we notify you that there is problem with your account statement balance, our system show this information for your transaction by date 30/06/2010 Balance transfer is done but is not yet verified, due to our security rules and our security activities we have to Confirm that payment.



please click on the link below and complete steps.. 

https://cipd.cibeg.com/cibbank/ident...00012087010007

it should be done before 24 hours to help us to be sure of your accounts clear of any irregular payments.



Regards,

Commercial International Bank.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Co-operation‏
From:  Lo Fong (mailsender@mail2broker.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 01, 2010 2 :22: 47 PM 
To:   

Attention,
I am Lo Fong , Principal Assurance manager for a reputable Bank in Hong Kong. 
I am contacting you with regards to business transaction I want us to execute; 
it is in respect to a dormant account which amounts to Fourteen  Million Four Hundred Thousand Euros 
belonging to my late client who shares similar Surnames with you.
I was given an ultimatum from the Bank to provide a member of his family and all efforts to locate 
any has been proven Unsuccessful.I want to present you as a surviving family member to enable 
you put a claim to the funds.Please kindly indicate your interest for more information by 
responding to my private email address:lofong@mail2hongkong.com
Yours faithfully,
Lo Fong

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Open attachment your email Won‏
From:  UK NATIONAL LOTTERY (claimuk@rediffmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 01, 2010 2 :06: 40 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 uk nation...doc (211.5 KB)  





                                                                                                 P.O.Box 1010
                                                                                  Liverpool L70 1NL. United Kingdom 	
                                                                           (Customer service) NOTIFICATION DESK 
Attn: Email Account Holder, 

We happily announce to you the draw (#1433) of the UK INTERNATIONAL LOTTERY, online Sweepstakes promotion held in London on 30th    JUNE 2010.

Your active e-mail address attached to the World Wide Web computer generated ticket number: B7607545 4139 with reference number UK/JA2C110P7 and Serial number ZA5365/3 ,Batch number XA87-2PY,drew the lucky numbers: 18 23 34 44 46 48 Bonus 06 
This subsequently won you the lottery in the 1st category i.e. matches 6 lucky numbers as jackpot prize. You have therefore been allocated to claim a total sum of £650,000.00 (Six Hundred and Fifty Thousand British Pounds) in cash is credited to file UKPC/9080144308/07. This is from a total cash prize of £14,210,702.00 Shared amongst the 572,018 with (6) lucky winners in "1st" category.

Additional information Jackpot winner(s) Lucky Dip winners Machine used for draw Ball set used 
                                       2                                            SAPPHIRE                                        7 
This promotion was drawn based on email address as the key identification for setting up online accounts. All valid email addresses in the World Wide Web Draw used/participants for the online email promotion version were selected randomly via computer balloting from a global website collaboration with internet companies like eBay, pay pal, liberty reserve, and Google whom also built their systems and based their membership registration identity on email addresses supporting this computer draw system done by extracted email addresses from over 100,000 unions, associations, and corporate bodies  and  affiliated members to the National Lottery website and their advertisers listed online.
This Online promotion takes place via virtual ticket balloting and it is done Bi-annually.

Please note that you’re lucky winning ticket file and number falls within our European booklet representative office in Watford (UK) as indicated in your ballot played coupon. In view of this, your (£650,000.00) would be released to you by our payment department.

Contact our Fiduciary agents immediately to commence release of your lottery prize by providing details below.
1. Full Name: 
2. Age:
3. Sex:
4. Address:
5. Occupation:
6. Email Address:
7. Country:
8. Tele Phone/Mobile Number:    

For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning information confidential till your claim is processed and your money remitted to you in whatever choice you want to claim your prize. Precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program are in place. Please be warned!!! To file for your claim, please contact our fiduciary agent and provide them with your winning email and details. 

UK Lottery Fiduciary Agents: 
Mr. Mike Anderson
Foreign Service Manager
Watford Regional Centre
Tolpits Lane, Watford WD18 9RN .United Kingdom
Tel     : + 44 –2032 869645
Fax     : + 44 -703 9406473
E-mail:  claimuk@consultant.com  , claimuk@hotmail.co.uk

"Please do not reply back to the senders address or the source email address, this notification is sent automatically via computer virtual notification to winning email addresses and a response will not be attended by Human but computer" contact the fiduciary agents above "

Yours faithfully, 
Mr.Roland Brest. Online coordinator.
UK INTERNATIONAL LOTTERY.
Copyright (c) 1994-2008 The UK Lottery International Promotion Inc.
All rights reserved. Terms of Service -Guideline. 77635 476378 255667460

----------


## om faisal

Fwd: Hajia Zainab ,sorry for any worry my decision will cost you‏
From:  mrszainab01@mail.com 
Sent: Friday, July 02, 2010 4:00:16 AM 
To:  m 


أخي العزيز ، 

وبعد تلقي هذا البريد ، وبدأت دمي عالية الارتفاع. 
أسأل الله إذا ش هي نعمة بالنسبة لي أو لكورس لإشراك لكم للاستثمار لعائلتي في صناعة المستشفى. 

ولكني أعلم أن الله هو كبير بالنسبة لي من خلال جميع بلدي المعاناة ،




-----Original Message-----
From: mrszainab01@mail.com
To: m
Sent: Thu, Jul 1, 2010 5:04 pm
Subject: Fwd: Hajia Zainab ,sorry for any worry my decision will cost you






-----Original Message-----
From: Vincent Guno <vincentguno@gmail.com>
To: mrszainab01@mail.com
Sent: Thu, Jul 1, 2010  4:54 pm
Subject: Hajia Zainab ,sorry for any worry my decision will cost you


Dear Hajia . Zainbab,


Maddam how is your family, and how are you cooping with the arrest of your son, i hope that soon he will be over the problem, if granted bail.

Hajia zainab, i just want to use this upportunity to brief you on the position of things, following my daily calls been put across to your  brother, Dr Haitham , in  the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, regarding the movement of the trunk boxes,  as in your family belongings,  in view of the processing of the documents,  i had forwarded  a bank information to  your brother to enable him transfer the processing fee.

Hence from my observation  yesterday , he told me that he has made the transfer and has send a mail reflecting that to me,, which i congratulated his effort and  i promised him that  by sunday that i will be arriving, but my greatest suprise last night was that there was no mail recieved from him or any proof of the transfer ..


However, now that the situation is like this, i will advise that   will  fly into Cambodia and conclude in moving the trunk boxes from the U-N , as i  will be flying out today to attend to my other assignments.

I am sorry for any worry my decision might cost  you, as i can not  rely to cordinate or trust in  , some one that i can not stand by his words. i have spend extra day in Cambodia for your sake as to conclude on your project of moving the trunk boxes as your brother , like he  asked for it to be moved to him with your authorization.

Sincerely,

Rosheuvel.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR HELP FOR THIS TRANSFER CONFIDENTIAL PLEASE.‏
From:  mr zaki (mrzaki_imran1962@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 04, 2010 2 :52: 47 AM 
To:   

Dear Partner, 

Thank you for reading my mail. I am contacting you concerning a customer and an investment placed under our banks management years ago, I contacted you independently of my investigation and no one is informed of this communication and I would like to intimate you with certain facts that I believe would be of interest to you and me and the family in future. 

My name is Mr Zaki Imran, I am the Auditing and Accounting Manager with Bank of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso . In my department i discovered an abandoned sum of (US$10M DOLLARS) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer (MR. RICHARD BURSON from Florida, U.S.A) who died along with his entire family on November 1999 in a plane crash.

There is no person that is coming for the money that i why i am contacting you to stand for the claim of the money into your bank account. By all means you will be acting like his business partner to make claim of the money to your bank account, i promise you that i will direct you on how this transfer will go sucessfully if only you can abide to my instruction. 

And after then will shall share in ratio of 40% for you and 50% for me while 10% for expenses Should you please contact me urgently so we can commence all arrangements and I Will give you more information on how we would handle this project successfully and also you will abide to my instruction. 

Please treat this business with confidentiality and send me the Following: 
(1.)Your full name... 
(2)Your address... 
(3)Your country.. 
(4) Your age... 
(5)Your occupation....... 
(6)Your Private Phone number, 

I will send you my details of this transaction as soon as i hear from you thanks, trusting to hear from you immediately with your contact information, 

My regards. 


Mr MrZaki Imran

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello Dearest‏
From:  joy joes (joy.joes1@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 03, 2010 9:30:53 PM 
To:  . (.) 

Hello Dearest, 

How are you today? Please permit me to introduce myself to you as I believed age can never be hindrance or obstacle between true loves, what matters most in any relationship is love. My name is MISS JOY JOSE , I am single 24 years old from Durfur Region of Sudan and presently I am residing in a refugee camp in Ouagadougou Burkina Faso as a result of the killing of my families by rebels in Sudan please don't be discourage for hearing this.

I am writing this email to you with the private office computer of the coordinator in charge of the refugee camp his name is Rev. Father Smith of sacred hearth Catholic Church Burkina Faso , My late father Eng. BRIGHT DAVID JOSE was the general manager Gruv-Melton Oil and Gas Company before his Death; it is a small private oil extracting firm in Burkina Faso West Africa. The brutal killing of my mother and my father and my father’s younger brother took place one early morning at 5.30 A .M by the rebels, I was the only one who survived among my families,

I managed to escape and make my way to West Africa Burkina Faso where my father served as manager with Gruv-Melton Oil and Gas Company. Though before my father died he told me that he deposited (USD$6.5 Million) us dollars, Five Million Two hundred thousand united states dollars in ISLAMIC BANK OF AFRICA BURKINA FASO (IBOABF) and that was my major reason I moved down to Burkina Faso to claim these money my father deposited. Presently I am in Burkina Faso and leaving in a refugee camp this is the address (Refugee Camp Ground Bobo Dioulasso Express way, KM 14 Ouagadougou Burkina Faso).Regarding this money my late father left in the bank,

I have contacted the bank where the money is deposited and presented some documents showing that I am truly the daughter of Eng. BRIGHT DAVID JOSE, they did some verifications and find out that am truly the legal daughter to Eng. BRIGHT DAVID JOSE, they told me that my status in the country as a refugee does not permit me to claim the money, they advised me to look for a reliable someone who will stand as a trustee receive the money on my behalf, Hence the bank insisted that someone must represent me in their bank,

I am contacting you to assist me stand as my trustee represent me in the bank receive the money on my behalf in your account in your country. Or in the alternative, if you can help me to get my Camp Clearance and Passport to come to join you in your country, then on my arrival in your country me and you will team up and apply directly to the bank so that the bank will transfer the money into your bank account, please indicate to me your interest to assist me in transferring this money to your account.

Please these are my hobbies, I like swimming, dancing, cooking, meeting people, going to social activities, and also I like music such as love songs mostly west life song, Elvis Presley and Lionel Richie, R&B, hip up and jazz. I would like to know more about you too. Your likes and dislike, your hobbies and what you are do for living presently.

I will give you more details as soon as I get your positive response.

YOURS MISS JOY JOSE

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

AWARD PRIZE!!! CONTACT THIS EMAIL FOR CLAIMS: leonardscottdesk@w.cn‏
From:  Troy McQuillen (Troy.McQuillen@kirkwood.edu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 03, 2010 8:26:26 PM 
To:   

SWISS LOTTO NETHERLANDSFRANCOSTRAAT 40,3067DV,LAIDEN.NETHERLANDShttps://www.swisslotto.ch  Dear Internet User, This Email is to inform you that you emerged a winner of the sum of 750.000.00 Euros with the following numbers attached Ref Number: PW 9590 ES 9414,Batch Number: 573881545-NL/2010 and Ticket Number: PP3502 /8707-01 on our online draws which was played on the year 2010.For further Information about your Winnings,contact your Lottery Claims Officer with the following contact Address Below. Mr. Mayer BurrenTel: +31-684-246-075Email: mayer.burren@live.com You will provide him with the following information:First name:Last Name:Telephone/Fax number:Nationality:Age:Occupation:Congratulations! Thank you for being a user of the World Wide Web. Online-Coordinator : Troy McQuillen

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Reference No: 7-13-17-25-41/JSG/05 and Batch No: 1-3-5/27/JSG/05‏
From:  Power Cash Online Promotions (gulk@kennethpedro.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 03, 2010 4:55:52 PM 
To:   

Power Cash Online Promotions
Eastern Cape, 9015
South Africa.
Congratulations!!!! "You have won US$2,954,000.00 from Power Cash Online Promotions"
We wish you success in our Power Cash Online Promotions in conjunction with InterCasino /Email Internet Program made today 3rd July 2010 which was held on 8th of March 2010.
Your Email Address was attached to Ticket No: 29, 17, 51,29,31,07 Drew the Lucky No: 05-19-23-29-44-61 Bonus 40 from 800,000 Email Addresses consequently won in the 2nd Category. You have therefore been approved to claim a Star Prize of $2,954,000.00 in cash credited to file No: 5926417/XRW/2010. Below are your Winning Details;
Reference No: 7-13-17-25-41/JSG/05
Batch No: 1-3-5/27/JSG/05
Amount Won: US$2,954,000.00
"The Validity period of the winnings is (7) Working Days, of your reply to the Agency; hence you are expected to make your claims immediately, any claim not made before this date will be returned as UNCLAIMED."

To claim your winning prize, you are to contact the appointed agent for the immediate release of your winnings with your informations:

For Claiming, Urgently call or contact our claim manager with your information, also with Reference No and Batch No very important.
Mr. Ben J. Mashaba
Tel: + 27-78-474-4553
Fax: + 27-86-631-2886
E-mail: claimsprocessingdept01@gmail.com

1. Name in full:…………………………………………………………….
2. Address:…………………………………………………………………
3. Nationality:………………………………………………………………
4. Age:……………………………………………………………………….
5. Occupation:………………………………………………………………
6. Phone/Fax:………………………………………………………………..
7. Present Country:…………………………………………………………
8. Email Address:…………………………………………………………….

Congratulations'' once again from all our Staff and thank you for being part of our Promotions Program.
Yours Truly,
Mrs. Sandra J. Ken
Promotions Manager
Power Cash Online Promotions
Eastern Cape, South Africa, Copy Right (C) 2010
(Reg No: 1200/013798/09)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Upgrade and Secure Your Mashreq Bank Account Now!‏
From:  MashreqOnline - Retail Banking (service@mashreqbank.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 02, 2010 9:13:01 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Mashreq_B...html (39.7 KB)  



Dear Mashreq Bank Customer,



Due to our system upgrade to grant you maximum security. Your access to Online Services has been suspended. To enable you continue accessing your online account, click the attachment given to update your account.



Update your account to resolve the problem by clicking the attachment given.



Mashreq Bank.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mashreq Bank, Copyright ЁП 2010 Mashreq. All Rights Reserved. 

--Forwarded Message Attachment--

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  TRUSTCO FINANCIAL LOAN INVESTMENT COMPANY (info@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, July 02, 2010 8 :15: 13 PM 
To:   

TRUSTCO FINANCIAL LOAN INVESTMENT COMPANYUNITED KINGDOM,Company Address: 32 Springfield Road,Chelmsford, Essex, CM1 5AW. Are you a Business man, Contractor, teacher, student, farmer, We are hereto announce to you that we are offering a loan at 4% interest rateavailable for local and international borrowers. We are certified, trustworthy, reliable, efficient, Fast and dynamic and aco-operate financier for real estate and any kinds of business financing,we give out long term loan for five to fifty years maximum. We offer thefollowing kinds of loans and many more; $20,000.00 Minimum up to a maximumof $250 Million with World Class standard facilities and to make sure thatthe funds gets into your domiciliary bank account in the next 48hours, weoffer the following: * Personal Loans* Student Loan* Business Loans* Consolidation Loan* Combination Loan* Home Enhancement* Car Loan If interested kindheartedly fill the application form below for furtherinformation. First Name:___________ Surname:______________Last Name:____________Sex:__________Date of birth: ________ Month:________Year:__________Home Address:__________________________________________  __________Country:___________ State:___________ Code:__________Tel:___________Occupation: ___________ Monthly Income: ____________Loan Amount Needed:_____________ Loan Duration: ______________ Thanks. Best Regard. Mr. Brain Amour.(Managing Director).Tel: +44-7024-099-713E-mail: t_financialloan_invesment_co2@hotmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Batch: 013/06/8394369‏
From:  Dr Laura Smith (drlaura@lottery.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 02, 2010 10:36:32 AM 
To:   

UNITED KINGDOM NATIONAL LOTTERY (INTERNATIONAL EDITION) IN CONJUNCTION WITH PHILANTROPIST/MICROSOFT ENCOURAGINGINTERNET USERS WORLDWIDE.  Ref: Uk/776090X2/23Batch: 013/06/8394369 NOTIFICATION We happily announce to you the Draw of the (ELECTRONIK LOTTERY) INTERNATIONAL EMAIL PROMOTION.Your Email was attached to these lucky winning numbers:06 18 20 25 35 36 (31) You have therefore been approved for a lump sum payout of USD$1,000,000.00(One Million United States Dollars) payout in Usdollars, in cash credited to file XYL/26510460037/08. To file for your claim please contact the Lottery Director, With DetailsBelow: Contact Person: Sir. Fred Alford Contact Email: f.alford@ymail.com Telephone no. : +447026046959 1.FULL NAMES OF BENEFICIARY:2.RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS:3.DATE AND PLACE OF BIRTH:4.PHONE/FAX NUMBERS:5.NAME AND ADDRESS OF NEXT OF KIN:6.SEX:7.OCCUPATION:8.MARITAL STATUS:9.NATIONALITY:10.Ref NUMBER/BATCH NUMBER:11. AMOUNT WON: NOTE: To prevent uneccessary claim & for security reasons You are required to keep this notification/winnings confidential untilyou have received your winnings. The society lotteries are managed by Sisson Marketing InternationalLimited,certified by the Gambling Commission ELM Certification 180/3/2.©United Kingdom National Lottery 2010. Congratulations once again from all our staff for being a part of our Promotions program. Dr Laura SmithDirector of Notifications.    © Richard K. Lloyd & Connect Internet Solutions Limited 2010

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attn REF No: EGS/075061725,Reply to rev.alex72@hotmail.com‏
From:  Australia Lottery (auspromo111@web.de)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 02, 2010 12:04:44 AM 
To:  v.alex72@hotmail.com 



Attn REF No: EGS/075061725,Reply to rev.alex72@hotmail.com

This is to notify you that you are the sixth winner of $500,000.00(Five Hundred Thousand Dollars) in our Australia lottery Draw in which e-mail addresses were picked randomly by computerized balloting,powered by Microsoft.Your email address was among those chosen in this draw.
Your winning numbers are : REF N: EGS/075061725,BATCH N:5056490900/188
For your prize claim,contact your coordinator Rev Alexandra Davis for full information at: rev.alex72@hotmail.com and rev72alex@gmail.com,(tell +2348182073754) with the following information  ::(: 1)Full Names (2)Address (3)Nationality (4)Occupation (5)Telephone No (6)Age.Please kindly quote your REF and BATCH number on your to rev72alex@gmail.com
Congratulations.

Mrs Anne George
Executive Director




WEB.DE DSL ab 19,99 Euro/Monat. Bis zu 150,- Euro Startguthaben und    
50,- Euro Geldpr&auml;mie inklusive! https://freundschaftswerbung.web.de

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

DEAR FRIEND‏
From:  ibrahim (issaibrahim16@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 01, 2010 9:46:50 PM 
To:   


DEAR FRIEND
I AM MR.ISSA IBRAHIM, THE ACCOUNTANT GENERAL IN THE ACCOUNTS UNIT OF BANQUE INTERNATIONALE DU BURKINA (BIB) OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO. I GOT YOUR CONTACT FROM THE BURKINA FASO CHAMBERS OF COMMERCE, DOCUMENTAL LIST ON FOREIGN INVESTMENTS AND RELATIONS.

I HAVE SOME FUND CLAIM WHICH WILL BE OF BENEFIT TO BOTH OF US. I WANT YOU TO BE AN IHERITOR OF THE CLAIM,THE FUND IS IN A DORMANT ACCOUNT AND WITH YOUR BANK INFORMATIONS AND MY DOCUMENTATION CERTIFIES YOU AS THE INHERITOR /BENEFICIARY SINCE I AM AN INSIDER AND WORKING AT THE SAME BANK,THE TRANSFER WILL BE PROCESSED LEGALLY AND  SUCCESSFULY AND I WILL BE COMEING DOWN TO YOUR COUNTRY FOR DISBURSEMENT.

THE AMOUNT OF MONEY INVOLVED IS ($4.5M) WHICH I WANTED YOU TO CLAIM FOR FURTHER  TRANSFER OUT OF THE COUNTRY TO YOUR BANK ACCOUNT, ALL TO FINANCIAL BENEFIT AND YOURS TOO. THIS IS VERY GREAT OPPURTUNITY  AS IT WILL TAKE A MAXIMUM OF 7 BANKING WORKING DAYS TO BE CONCLUDED.

I AS AN INSIDER  WILL DO MY DUTIES PERFECTLY WELL CONCRNING THIS TRANSACTION FOR SECURITY REASONS. THIS IS CONFIDENCAIL FOR SUCCESSFUL CONCLUSION AND HITCH-FREE TRANSACTION.

CONTACT ME IMMEDIATELY FOR FURTHER DETAILS AND MUTUAL RELATIONSHIP AND WE WILL DECIDE TOGETHER ON HOW TO DISBURSE THE FUNDS AND PERCENTAGE AS WELL, 

THANKING YOU FOR A GOOD CO-OPERATION AND UNDERSTANDINGYOUR TRULY.

MR.ISSA IBRAHIM

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Billing Department‏
From:  BMO Mastercard (service@e-bmo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 01, 2010 7:08:48 PM 
To:   

Dear Mosaik MasterCard Member,

We recently noticed that a transaction may have been made without your
knowledge or consent.

Please log in to your Mosaik MasterCard account by following the link below.

During our investigation your account access will be limited. Please verify your
account details in order to lift the limit on your account.

http://www3.bmo.com/mosaik.aspx?secu...&limitation=sd

Sincerely,

Account Review Department

Please do not reply to this email. This mailbox is not monitored and you
will not receive a response.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PRIVATE AND CONFIDENTIAL‏
From:  DR BENJAMIN DUDU (drbenjamind@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 01, 2010 7:05:47 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 CONFIDENT...doc (26.0 KB)  


PRIVATE AND CONFIDENTIAL

  EMAIL: drbenjamindudu@yahoo.com 

Attention: President/Managing Director 



Dear Sir/Madam, 



I know you will be surprise to receive this letter since it came from a stranger whom you do not know nor seen before, kindly treat it as a matter of urgency. My name is Dr. Benjamin Dudu from Democratic Republic of Congo (DRC). I was personal assistant, treasurer and close friend to Mr. Jean Pierre Bemba of MLC party, who was attacked and beaten by government troops early 2007 for his preparation to contest presidential election. You maybe unaware of this tragic incidents occurred to Mr. Bemba, former Deputy President and leader of MLC party when he was transferred to Portugal for treatments and fractured bones.  

Before his unexpected tragedy, I and my other colleagues were sent to South Africa to purchase arms and ammunitions worth US$65M from Nkosi Holdings Pty Limited, one of the biggest ammunition company here in South Africa, owned by newly elected president Mr. Jacob Zuma, Shaik’s family and Thint, French arms company to overthrow President Joseph Kabila’s regime and became president of DRC.  

Upon our arrival here in South Africa, former President Thabo Mbeki and Ex-president of South Africa Mr. Nelson Mandela, stopped all the arms deal to war countries in Africa due to SPY INQUIRIES and Multi-Billion Dollars Arms Deal fraud in parliament, we saw that as golden opportunity, diverted the money, shared it and I got a total sum of US$18.5M (Eighteen Million Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars) cash. Problems which forced many top government officials to resign from offices, including Mr. Jacob Zuma when he was a deputy President of this country, former ANC Chief Whip Mr. Tony Yengini, and Mr. Shaik who served in prison for months.

We left our country with three metal boxes contained cash, some boxes were burst and confiscated at OR TAMBO International Airport on my other colleagues arrival. South African Police services and security men at airport got tipped off and waited for their plane arrival at airport. Only I and my other friend whom his name will be mentioned for security reasons were saved on the journey because we did not use international route, we used diplomatic means to South Africa .   

Before contacting you, I was already informed that Mr. Jean Bemba was arrested on an ICC warrant during a visit to Brussels . He is now at The Hague , charged for all the atrocities and war crimes he committed during his tenure. I have also completed all the arrangements on how to transfer this fund out of South Africa to your overseas bank account without public hearings or eyebrows from any angle. 



All I need from you is full co-operations, trust and confidence to enable us complete this transfer free and fair, since my other colleagues caught were deported back home and killed by government for conspiracies and attempted coup to overthrow president Kabila’s regime. 

If you are interested to receive this money and keep it safe until my arrival in your country, I will offer you 15% of the total sum. I also need your best advice on how to invest my share with you, as I have no business acumen. Contact me immediately on Telephone: 0027 73 127 5613 Facsimile: 0027 86 657 1198 to discuss how to execute this business free and fair.

I am waiting for your urgent response. 


Thanks, 



DR. BENJAMIN DUDU

----------


## om faisal

Full view
  This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Open attachment your email Won‏
From:  UK NATIONAL LOTTERY (claimuk@rediffmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 01, 2010 5:12:41 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 uk nation...doc (211.5 KB)  











                                                                                                 P.O.Box 1010
                                                                                  Liverpool L70 1NL. United Kingdom 	
                                                                           (Customer service) NOTIFICATION DESK 
Attn: Email Account Holder, 

We happily announce to you the draw (#1433) of the UK INTERNATIONAL LOTTERY, online Sweepstakes promotion held in London on 30th    JUNE 2010.

Your active e-mail address attached to the World Wide Web computer generated ticket number: B7607545 4139 with reference number UK/JA2C110P7 and Serial number ZA5365/3 ,Batch number XA87-2PY,drew the lucky numbers: 18 23 34 44 46 48 Bonus 06 
This subsequently won you the lottery in the 1st category i.e. matches 6 lucky numbers as jackpot prize. You have therefore been allocated to claim a total sum of £650,000.00 (Six Hundred and Fifty Thousand British Pounds) in cash is credited to file UKPC/9080144308/07. This is from a total cash prize of £14,210,702.00 Shared amongst the 572,018 with (6) lucky winners in "1st" category.

Additional information Jackpot winner(s) Lucky Dip winners Machine used for draw Ball set used 
                                       2                                            SAPPHIRE                                        7 
This promotion was drawn based on email address as the key identification for setting up online accounts. All valid email addresses in the World Wide Web Draw used/participants for the online email promotion version were selected randomly via computer balloting from a global website collaboration with internet companies like eBay, pay pal, liberty reserve, and Google whom also built their systems and based their membership registration identity on email addresses supporting this computer draw system done by extracted email addresses from over 100,000 unions, associations, and corporate bodies  and  affiliated members to the National Lottery website and their advertisers listed online.
This Online promotion takes place via virtual ticket balloting and it is done Bi-annually.

Please note that you’re lucky winning ticket file and number falls within our European booklet representative office in Watford (UK) as indicated in your ballot played coupon. In view of this, your (£650,000.00) would be released to you by our payment department.

Contact our Fiduciary agents immediately to commence release of your lottery prize by providing details below.
1. Full Name: 
2. Age:
3. Sex:
4. Address:
5. Occupation:
6. Email Address:
7. Country:
8. Tele Phone/Mobile Number:    

For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning information confidential till your claim is processed and your money remitted to you in whatever choice you want to claim your prize. Precautionary measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program are in place. Please be warned!!! To file for your claim, please contact our fiduciary agent and provide them with your winning email and details. 

UK Lottery Fiduciary Agents: 
Mr. Mike Anderson
Foreign Service Manager
Watford Regional Centre
Tolpits Lane, Watford WD18 9RN .United Kingdom
Tel     : + 44 –2032 869645
Fax     : + 44 -703 9406473
E-mail:  claimuk@consultant.com  , claimuk@hotmail.co.uk

"Please do not reply back to the senders address or the source email address, this notification is sent automatically via computer virtual notification to winning email addresses and a response will not be attended by Human but computer" contact the fiduciary agents above "

Yours faithfully, 
Mr.Roland Brest. Online coordinator.
UK INTERNATIONAL LOTTERY.
Copyright (c) 1994-2008 The UK Lottery International Promotion Inc.
All rights reserved. Terms of Service -Guideline. 77635 476378 255667460.

----------


## om faisal

Full view
  This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your WAMU/CHASE Account Is Locked!‏
From:  JP Morgan Chase (onlinealerts@verify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 01, 2010 12:01:48 AM 
To:   





Account Locked ! 

Dear Customer, 

We are sorry to inform you that due to the number of incorrect login attempts, your CHASE or WAMU account has been locked for your security.We request you to unlock your account now by clicking the the link below immediately. 




UNLOCK YOUR ACCOUNT  

Thank you for your prompt attention to this matter. 
We apologize for any inconvenience.

Thank you for using Online Banking!

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PETRONAS REDEMPTION CENTER‏
From:  PETROLIAM NASIONAL BERHAD (winners@petronas.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 05, 2010 7:01:21 AM 
To:   

Petroliam Nasional Berhad(PETRONAS).Tower 1Petronas Twin TowersKuala Lumpur City Centre(KLCC)50088 Kuala LumpurMalaysia PETRONAS a Leading Oil and Gas Multinational Of Choice proudly announcesto youas one of her 25 lucky winners worldwide in it's Secured Online Promotion. You are therefore entitled to a Total payout of TWO MILLION FIVE HUNDREDTHOUSAND UNITED STATE DOLLARS ($2,500,000.00USD) in cash in this category. This Promotion was held at the Prestigious Petronas Twin Towers(CurrentlytheTallest Building in Malaysia) Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia through a securedautomatedpowered ballot where over 50,000 email addresses from all over the worldwerebeing collected for the draw. The purpose for this Promotion is an avenuetoappreciate all customers who have patronized us over the years both fromMalaysia and worldwide as a whole, the promotion is also geared atbringingPETRONAS close to the world for advertising its exquisite brands ofproducts. The following are your winning Informations to be kept confidential, yourclaimsagent is the only authorised person you are required to disclose theseinformations to for processing: TICKET NUMBER ------------------60876KS652M,WINNING NUMBERS ------------------ 85083457RAFFLE DRAW NUMBERS ------------------1982-02SECURITY NUMBER ------------------------- 0202.REFERENCE NUMBER----------------- PET/43824394763/08 You being Authorised/Mandated by this notification which takes immediateeffectto get in touch with your claims officer whom your entitlement has beendraftedto for onward assistance and disbursement with the following informations YOUR FULL NAME:CONTACT ADDRESS:PHONE NO:OCCUPATION:YOUR WINNING EMAIL:NAME OF YOUR NEXT OF KIN:==============================================  ==================================================  ==================PRIZE RELEASE DEPARTMENTPetroliam Nasional Berhad(PETRONAS)Tower 1Petronas Twin TowersKuala Lumpur City Centre50088 Kuala LumpurMalaysiaEMAIL: pjpeterjeffrey@yahoo.com.hkMR. PETER JEFFERY.==========================================  ==================================================  ======================All the Members and Staff Of PETRONAS congratulates you for being a winnerofits promotion as we hope that you would take the time to Patronize us inthenear future to have a taste of our Exquisite brands of products. Yours Truly,Mrs.Omo Fausty.Online coordinator,PETRONAS SECURED ONLINE PROMOTION,Sweepstakes International Program.Open 7 days 8am-11pm.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr.Stephen Hester.‏
From:  Mr.Stephen Hester (Mr.StephenHester@yahoo.co.uk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 05, 2010 3:46:11 AM 
To:   

From Mr.Stephen Hester.Group Executive DirectorRoyal Bank Of ScotlandP O Box 10720Victoria StreetLondon WC2R 1APwww.rbs.co.uk Good day,  I am Mr Stephen Hester the Group Executive Director. I personally discovered a dormant account with a total sum of $32,000,000.00 [THIRTY TWO MILLION UNITED STATE DOLLARS] during our Bank's Annual Year Account Auditing. Since the death of the deceased, nobody has operated in this account till date. Moreover, this account has NO BENEFICIARY attached to it. I earnestly need your full cooperation in transferring this money out of our bank to avoid our bank confiscating this fund. HOW THE TRANSACTION CAN BE HANDLED: As the group finance director of our bank, all our client account details and file are in my possession and that makes it easy for me to include your name as the beneficiary of the fund in all necessary documents involving the money we wish to transfer out from our bank. Most importantly, you will be required to ::(: 1).. Act as the original beneficiary of the funds.(2). Receive the funds into a business/private bank account.(3). At the completion of this transaction, the sharing rates shall be 60% for me while 40% for you. So the main question is, will you partner me in this transaction ?. If you are willing to cooperate in this project, Kindly view my identification link below and also contact me through my private email; Hester.costumerservices@eb2a.com. http://www.rbs.com/about-rbs/g1/our-board.ashx   I AWAIT YOUR URGENT REPLY. Best RegardsMr Stephen HesterGroup Chief ExecutiveRoyal Bank Of Scotland.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mrs Aisha Mohammed.‏
From:  mrsaishamohammed (mrsaishamohammed@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 04, 2010 9 :52: 57 PM 
To:   

From Mrs Aisha Mohammed.
Burkina Faso West Africa.
01 B.P 528 B.P 03 Burkina faso..  

Assalamu  Alaikum

With Due Respect And Humanity, I was compelled to write to you under a humanitarian ground. My name is Mrs Aisha Mohammed. From Iceland, I am 68yrs old; I am married to late Engr.Alahaji Mohammed Shaheed who worked on Gold Company in Burkina Faso West Africa. Before he retired in the year 2002. He died in the year 2005 after a Cardiac Arteries Operation.

We were married for 36 years without a child. And Recently, My Doctor told me that I would not last for the next six months due to my cancer problem (cancer of the lever and stroke). When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of $7.3.Million in one of the finance firm here in Ouagadougou capital of Burkina Faso West Africa for safe keeping.

Presently this money is still in the Vault of the finance firm.Having known my condition I decided to hand over this money to you, if you know that you will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein. 

I want that you to use this money according to the desire of my late. husband to help the Less privilaged,orphanages,and propagating the word of Allah. I took this decision because I don’t have any child that will inherit this money, And I don’t want in away where this money will be used in an unGodly way. This is why I am taking this decision to hand you over this money.  

I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I want you to always remember me in your daily prayers because of my up coming Cancer Surgery.
Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I have Stated herein. Hope to receive your urgent reply. Due to the present condition of my health, I was warned by my doctor to avoid receiving or making any call. You can always reach me 
through this my private email address. mrsaishamohammed@voila.fr 

Yours Sister in Islam, 
Mrs Aisha Mohammed.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From: Miss Nora Konate‏
From:  Miss Nora Konate (norakonate02@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 04, 2010 3 :35: 19 PM 
To:   

From: Miss Nora Konate



 My Dearest,         



It is my pleasure to contact you for a business venture which am intend to establish in your country.Though I have not met with you before but  I  believe one has to risk confiding in succeed sometimes in life



I can confide on you for the brighter future of my life since you are a human being like me. But what i need from you is Truth, Trust And Honest



There is this huge amount of Five Million Five Hundred Thousand united states dollars. ($5.500.000.00) which my late Father Deposited for me in the security finance bank here in Abidjan Cote D'ivoire as his next of kin before he died out of sickness



Now" am  decided to invest these money in your country or anywhere safe enough for security and political reasons

I want you to help me  to transfer my inheritance  money into your personal account in your country for investment purposes on these areas:



1). Telecommunication
 2). the transport industry
 3). Five star hotel
 4). Real Estate

5)  company enterprise



If you can be of an assistance to me, i will  be pleased to offer to you 20% Of the total fund.



 Reply To : norakonate01@rediffmail.com



I will be humbly waiting your soonest response.



Respectfully yours,

Miss Nora Konate

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Important Message Alert‏
From:  Shamil Bank (securemail@hsb.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 04, 2010 9 :33: 11 AM 
To:   


Important information
New Security Features
You have 1 new Alert Message !

 Resolution Center: Your account is limited! Click to Resolve 


Thank you for using Ithmaar Bank Online Banking. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Please do not reply to this email. This mailbox is not monitored and you will not receive a response. 


Copyright © 2010 Ithmaar Bank. All Rights Reserved..

----------


## om faisal

Re: ‏
From:  Vincent Hong (wolfs.luc@telenet.be)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 05, 2010 2:46:15 PM 
To:  vincenthong@yahoo.com.hk 

Dear Friend, I have a business transaction which I need your assistant, your share will be 50%; please if you are interested do contact me for more details on my personal email:vincenthong50@yahoo.com.hk Vincent Hong

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

OFFICIAL NOTIFICATION‏
From:  UNITED NATIONS (tdappsg@kk.usm.my)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 05, 2010 3 :32: 22 PM 
To:   

OFFICE OF THE UNITED NATIONSSecretary-General Ban Ki-moonWhitehall Court,London,SW1A 2ELUNITED KINGDOM. Our ref:....UNA-UK/1347/IDRYour ref:...UNA-UK/555/2010 UNITED NATION'S EMPOWERMENT. On behalf of UNITED NATION'S Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon and Mr. Jean-Pierre Gonnot Acting Director, Division for Social Policy and Development.We wish to inform you of your selection as one of our Beneficiary for ongoing Financial Empowerment Program,according to the meeting held on Commission for Social Development,on 48th session (UN Headquarters,3 ? 12 February 2010) in collaboration with Barack Hussein Obama's Foundation in United State Of America.All participants/beneficiaries were selected randomly from Worldwide online networks Directories.I Ted Turner,UN Foundation Chairman wish to inform you of your selection as one of the Beneficiary of £2.8 Million Pounds Sterling),for the ongoing 2010 Financial Empowerment Program worldwide. So, this letter is to officially inform you that your benefited funds has been accredited into Visa/ATM CARD in your favour;with ATM Card Number (4080 2010 1765 5503); Your Personal Identification Number is 343.As this office will send to you a Visa/ATM CARD via TNT Courier Company that you will use to withdraw your funds in any ATM MACHINE CENTER or Visa card outlet in the world with a maximum withdrawal of £5000 GBP daily.So, you will be required to contact TNT Courier Company to re-confirm your Bio Data as stated below,as we have already registered your Visa card parcel with TNT Courier Company and also sent your details to them to avoid impersonation which will enable the TNT Courier Company begin the delivery process of your Visa/ATM CARD. (1)Full names: (2)Address: (3)Country: (4)Nationality: (5)Phone #: (6)Age ::(: 7)Occupation: (8) Zip Code(9)A scanned copy of your passport or any mode of identification.You are to quote your Ref #:UNA-UK/555/2010 when contacting TNT Courier Company. Please note that the Mailing, VAT & Shipping fees have been paid by UN Foundation.. so, you will only have to pay for the Security Keeping Fee of £120 Pounds Sterling,which was left unpaid as we do not know when you will be able to re-confirm your Bio Data to TNT courier company and get the delivery of your Visa Card Processed;...that was why the Security Keeping Fee was not paid.Please be informed that it is a compulsory fee to be paid because your parcel has been in their possession since the past week.  Take notice that you are warned to stop further communications with any other person(s) or office(s) different from the staff of UN or TNT courier Company here in London,United Kingdom to avoid impersonation or hitches in receiving your Empowerment Funds. Contact the TNT COURIER COMPANY using the details below:-------------------------------------------------------TNT COURIER COMPANYCustomer Services Manager (Nick Brennan)E-mail: trans_wc@londonmail.com : tnt_express001@w.cnTel ::(: +44) 701 116 4174-------------------------------------------------------[Online Administrator](+440) 871 503 9592{Sarah Mustafa}C/O:Ted Turner,UN Foundation Chairman United Nations © 2010

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your E-mail Have won $500,000USD United State Dollar‏
From:  Australian Lottery Inc (mr.saajidbrown@ymail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 05, 2010 12:45:27 AM 
To:  .@yahoo.com 


--
Your E-mail Have won $500,000USD United State Dollar
CONTACT: MR.SAAJID BROWN for detail and payment

E-MAIL ADDRESS: australianlottopromo2010@fastwebmail.it
E-MAIL ADDRESS: saajidbrown@hotmail.com
TELEPHONE: +2347038994146

By filling this form below and send it to him to file for your claim
1,NAME:..................
2,COUNTRY:...............
3,PHONE NUMBER:..........

Sincerely,
Mrs.Roselin Jones
Copyright © 2010 Australia National Lottery!

----------


## om faisal

YOUR WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER PAYMENT.‏
From:  williamlinger5@e-mail.dk 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 05, 2010 1:04:40 PM 
To:   

Good Day,

Please be informed that we have concluded arrangement to effect your payment US$620,000.00 (Six Hundred and Twenty Thousand Dollars) through Western Union Money Transfer. But the maximum amount you will be receiving daily starting from tomorrow onward is $15,000 until the funds is completely paid out to you.  

Now contact Western Union Money Transfer Agent London, Mr. Michael Williams, Tel: +44-702-407-8753. E-mail: (w_u_m_tdirector1978@live.com) Though, Jerry Lones sent two transfer of $7,500 each totaling $15,000 on your behalf today. So, contact Mr. Michael Williams and tell him to give you the MTCN, Sender Name, Question/Answer to pick up the $15,000 with other two transfers to follow up daily as schedule until you receive the total amount.

Please let me know as soon as you received all your funds US$620,000.00 (Six Hundred and Twenty Thousand Dollars). Thank you.

Yours Sincerely,

William Linger.
London-U.K

----------


## om faisal

YOUR ECONOMIC GRANT! (SEE ATTACHMENT)‏
From:  VIRGIN GROUP FOUNDATION (notification@virgingroup.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 06, 2010 6:41:48 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 YOUR ECON...pdf (11.0 KB)  





Virgin Group,
120 Campden Hill Road London,
W87AR, United Kingdom.
QUALIFICATION CODE : 09ufqc741
VIRGIN FOUNDATION (GRANT ALERT)
Dear Sir / Madam,
This is to notify you that you have been chosen By the Board of trustees of Virgin group
Foundation based in London, as one of the final recipients of a Cash Aid/Donation for your
own personal, education and business development, Virgin Group was Incorporated in
1989,however Virgin's business and trading activities date to the 1970s. The net worth of
Virgin Group LTD as of September 2008 is £5,010,000,000.00 Great Britain Pounds.
Virgin Group was developed and founded by British business tycoon Sir Richard Branson
and other Multi-Million groups, which was conceived with the objective of Human Growth,
Educational and Community development. In line with its 21 years anniversary program, this
year the Virgin Group and its foundation in conjunction with the United Nations (UN) and the
European Union (EU), is giving out a yearly donation of Five hundred Million Great Britain
Pounds, as specific Donations/Grants to lucky international recipients worldwide in different
Categories for their personal Business development and uplift of their environment.
These funds are freely given to you to use for your business educational and personal
development, and at least 30% to be used by you to develop a part of your environment, as
this is a yearly program, which is a measure of universal development strategy, and
eradication of poverty. Please kindly note that you are not the only beneficiary in your
country this year and your country is not the only country that is benefiting from this
donation, as beneficiaries have been chosen from countries from all continents. The idea of
this donation is that within ten years from now, there will be notable richness among many
unusual people around the world. This will give many people the opportunity to get their lives
to a stage where they had always wanted. Kindly note that you will only be chosen to receive
the donation once, which means that subsequent yearly donation will not get to you again, so
It’s your chance to spend the donation wisely on something that will last you a long time. And
please do not bother following up this email, if you have benefited from this donation in
previous years.
Based on the random selection exercise of Internet websites, Internet ip address and
millions of Super market cash invoices worldwide, you were selected among the lucky
recipients to receive the donation sum of £1,671,000.00(One Million six hundred and seventy
one Great Britain Pounds) as cash aid donations from the Virgin group, (UN) and the (EU) in
accordance with the enabling act of Parliament.
Kindly be aware that the Virgin group Board of trustees do not know you in person or your
curriculum Vitae (C.V), you are therefore required to send your C.V along with your Facial
means of Identification on your contact with the Secretary for documentation and processing
of your payment. Curriculum
Vitae (C.V) should contain as follows.
Full Names:
All Contact Address:
Phone number(s):
Fax Number(s):
Occupation:
Company Name:
Marriage status:
Religion:
Next of kin:
Date of birth:
Nationality:
State/Province:
Country:
Facial means of Identification should contain one of these options, Drivers License or
International Passport. You are required to expeditiously Contact the Executive Secretary
below for documentation and processing of your Cash Aid, between the hours of 8.00am -
7.30pm on Monday to Sunday.
Executive Secretary- Ray Roland:
+44-702-403-7823.
Email (1): virgininquiry@gala.net
Note: On your contact with the Executive Secretary with your curriculum Vitae (C.V) and Facial
means of Identification, you are to request from him, Identification code (48226) on your own
part, to verify that you are dealing with the Executive Secretary as advised. Please endeavor
to quote your V.G qualification code (09ufqc741) in all discussions. Please note that this Cash
Aid payment are strictly administered by (V.G) Virgin Foundation,(EU) European Union under
delegated powers from the (UN) United Nations.
You are by all means hereby advised to keep this whole information confidential until you
have been able to collect your donation, as there have been many cases of double and
unqualified redemption, due to beneficiaries informing third parties about his/her donation.
*Finally, all funds should be redeemed by their respective beneficiaries, not later than One
month after notification, failure to do so, implies that the beneficiary is a ghost, with this, cash
aid will be cancelled and reserved for next 2011 edition.
On behalf of the V.G Board of trustees, kindly accept our warmest congratulations
Yours faithfully,
Rev Matins Peter
G. Manager/ Notification Department
©Copyright 2010 Virgin foundation Inc. All rights reserved. This email was sent from a notification
centre. This email and any attachments to it contain information that is confidential and may be
privileged. It is for the exclusive use of the intended recipient(s). IF you have received it by error, please
do not respond, kindly delete.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Last Warning!!! Account Alert!?‏
From:  Windows Live Hotmail (anitadarrel@hotmail.co.uk)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, July 06, 2010 4:08:44 AM 
To:   

update and Verify your Account

Dear Account Owner,

This Email is from Hotmail Customer Care and we are sending it to every Hotmail Email User Accounts Owner for safety. we are having congestion's due to the anonymous registration of Hotmail accounts so we are shutting down some Hotmail accounts and your account was among those to be deleted. We are sending this email to you so that you can verify and let us know if you still want to use this account. If you are still interested please confirm your account by filling the space below.Your User name, password, date of birth and your country information would be needed to verify your account. 

Confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Information below after clicking the reply button, or your account will be suspended within 48 hours for security reasons. 

* User Name: ............................ 
* Password: ............................... 
* Date of Birth: ............................. 
* Country Or Territory: ................. 

After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconveniences. 
Sincerely,
The Windows Live Hotmail Team

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Payment Via ATM/ICB/WT/T00876/2010‏
From:  INTERCONTINENTAL BANK PLC  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, July 06, 2010 3:47:34 AM 
To:   

Dear Beneficiary,

It is with gladness, i write you this message, to congratulate you on the successful release of the sum of $25 Million USD to you, Credited to Online Bank ATM Card account that was set up for you in our bank the Intercontinental Bank Plc.
The Metropolitan Courier is unable to complete the Delivery of your ATM Card with the details we received from IMF, so we require some more information in order to complete this transfer.
Your Full Names:__ ___________
Contact Address:__ ___________
Mobile Phone:__ ___________
Home Phone:__ ___________
Fax: ____________
Country_______________
Occupation:__ ___________
Marital Status:_ ____________
Age:__ ___________
In order to resolve this problem, Please email us immediately. As soon as this information is received.
Thank you as we anticipate your prompt response. Email: sirjimmyisu@yahoo.co.jp
Yours Faithfully,
Sir Jimmy Isu

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: How Was Your Weekend‏
From:  rasin085@planet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 06, 2010 2:54:17 AM 
To:   

Dear Friend,  
I am a top politician here in Thailand and I have plans to invest in your country either as your business partner or you act as my investment manager. I want to invest in your country simply because of the political unrest thailand have faced, I want to secure the future of my family and my wealth. If you can assist me establishing and investing my money in your country either as business partners or my investment manager, please reply back to me on my private e-mail with your telephone number so we can further discussions about my investment plans in your country.  My private e-mail is; sklteera@hotmail.com 
Thank you. 
Hon. Teera (Mr.)
sklteera@hotmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Business Proposal‏
From:  rasin085@planet.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 05, 2010 11 :06: 14 PM 
To:   

Dear Friend,  
I am a top politician here in Thailand and I have plans to invest in your country either as your business partner or you act as my investment manager. I want to invest in your country simply because of the political unrest thailand have faced, I want to secure the future of my family and my wealth. If you can assist me establishing and investing my money in your country either as business partners or my investment manager, please reply back to me on my private e-mail with your telephone number so we can further discussions about my investment plans in your country.  My private e-mail is; sklteera@hotmail.com 
Thank you. 
Hon. Teera (Mr.)
sklteera@hotmail.com

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: Ref‏
From:  Jennifer Walters (coordinateuk120@inMail24.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 05, 2010 3:44:06 PM 
To:   

Dear Participant We write today with reference to a deposited fund totaling six millionpounds. According to our records you are the sole beneficiary of the fund.You must contact Adrian Peters immediately via email:coordinator70@breakthru.com to claim your fund. RegardsJennifer Walters

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MICROSOFT HOUSE PRESCOT, LONDON‏
From:  MICROSOFT MEGA JACKPOT LOTTERY (newleash@blueridge.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 06, 2010 11:49:30 AM 
To:  info@mail.com 

MICROSOFT HOUSE PRESCOT, LONDON E1 8RPUNITED KINGDOM.ELECTRONIC MAIL AWARD PROMOTION. The Microsoft Mega Jackpot Lottery, United Kingdom wishes to inform you that the results of the E-mail address ballot lottery international program by Great Britain held on the 25th June of, 2010 is out. Your email account have been picked as a winner of a lump sum pay out of £1,000,000.00.(One Million Pounds Sterling) credited to MICRO (LOTTERY) CHIP NO:6445206. This is from total prize money of £6,612,170 GBP shared among the (5) international winners in this category.You are to contact our claims agent for validation: THE BENEFICIARY/OWNER OF THE WINNING EMAIL OF THE FUNDS SHOULD COMPLETETHIS CLAIMS FORM.1. FULL NAMES OF BENEFICIARY:2. RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS:3. DATE AND PLACE OF BIRTH:4. PHONE/FAX NUMBERS:5. NAME AND ADDRESS OF NEXT OF KIN:6. MICRO (LOTTERY) CHIP NUMBER:7. OCCUPATION:8. MARITAL STATUS:9. SEX:10. NATIONALITY:11. AMOUNT WON: Barrister Hamilton Jefferson.Email : microsoft_mega_jackpot_lottery@insing.comFor More Information Tel: +44 702 407 1393 Yours Sincerely,Dr (Mrs) Christine WalterOn-Line Coordinator, Microsoft Mega Jackpot Lottery.

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

UK.Lottery.‏
From:  National Lottery. (uk.companyinfo5@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 07, 2010 12 :32: 41 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 UK..doc (255.5 KB)  





BRITISH NATIONAL LOTTERY HEADQUARTERS.
61-70 SOUTHAMPTON ROW UNITED KINGDOM.
CUSTOMER SERVICE/CLAIMS DEPARTMENT. 
Tel: +44-702-408-5699
Fax: +44-844-774-1504                                                                                         

                                                  CONGRATULATION,  

We will like to inform you that your e-mail address has won the sum of £1,300.000.00 from monthly British National Lottery Promotion held this 05th July 2010. Your e-mail address was chosen from this promotion as one of the lucky e-mail address through our computer ballot system in British national lottery. According to the board, you are advice to contact your claim agent with your winning information to enable you claim your winning fund.


Ref: UK/9420X2/68.    	
Winning No: (27) (43) (13) (47) (40) (41). 
You are hereby advised to get back to us, to claim your winning fund. To enable a normal process to take place, Please fill-out your details below:
 E-mail: officeinfo20@gala.net 
Full Names: ……………………………….
Contact Address: …………………………. 
Nationality: ……………………………….
Country of Resident: …………………......
Contact Number: ………………………….
Occupation: ……………………………….
Winning Email: …………………………...
Your Age: ………………………………….
Sex: ………………………………………… 
Ref. Number: ………………………………
Winning No: ………………………………
Beneficiary Amount: …………………………  
CONTACT PERSON DR.DAVID WALTER 
E-mail: officeinfo20@gala.net 


YOURS FAITHFULLY,
DR. DAVID WALTER 
PROCESSING DIRECTOR
DIRECT CONTACT TEL: Tel: +44-702-408-5699
DIRECT CONTACT FAX: Fax: +44-844-774-1504  
CUSTOMER SERVICE/CLAIMS DEPARTMENT.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mrs Aisha Mohammed.‏
From:  mrsaishamohammed (mrsaishamohammed@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 07, 2010 8 :10: 00 AM 
To:   

From Mrs Aisha Mohammed.
Burkina Faso West Africa.
01 B.P 528 B.P 03 Burkina faso..  

Assalamu  Alaikum

With Due Respect And Humanity, I was compelled to write to you under a humanitarian ground. My name is Mrs Aisha Mohammed. From Iceland, I am 68yrs old; I am married to late Engr.Alahaji Mohammed Shaheed who worked on Gold Company in Burkina Faso West Africa. Before he retired in the year 2002. He died in the year 2005 after a Cardiac Arteries Operation.

We were married for 36 years without a child. And Recently, My Doctor told me that I would not last for the next six months due to my cancer problem (cancer of the lever and stroke). When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of $7.3.Million in one of the finance firm here in Ouagadougou capital of Burkina Faso West Africa for safe keeping.

Presently this money is still in the Vault of the finance firm.Having known my condition I decided to hand over this money to you, if you know that you will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein. 

I want that you to use this money according to the desire of my late. husband to help the Less privilaged,orphanages,and propagating the word of Allah. I took this decision because I don’t have any child that will inherit this money, And I don’t want in away where this money will be used in an unGodly way. This is why I am taking this decision to hand you over this money.  

I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I want you to always remember me in your daily prayers because of my up coming Cancer Surgery.
Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I have Stated herein. Hope to receive your urgent reply. Due to the present condition of my health, I was warned by my doctor to avoid receiving or making any call. You can always reach me 
through this my private email address. mrsaishamohammed@voila.fr 

Yours Sister in Islam, 
Mrs Aisha Mohammed.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MICROSOFT HOUSE PRESCOT, LONDON‏
From:  MICROSOFT MEGA JACKPOT LOTTERY (newleash@blueridge.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 06, 2010 11:49:30 AM 
To:  info@mail.com 

MICROSOFT HOUSE PRESCOT, LONDON E1 8RPUNITED KINGDOM.ELECTRONIC MAIL AWARD PROMOTION. The Microsoft Mega Jackpot Lottery, United Kingdom wishes to inform you that the results of the E-mail address ballot lottery international program by Great Britain held on the 25th June of, 2010 is out. Your email account have been picked as a winner of a lump sum pay out of £1,000,000.00.(One Million Pounds Sterling) credited to MICRO (LOTTERY) CHIP NO:6445206. This is from total prize money of £6,612,170 GBP shared among the (5) international winners in this category.You are to contact our claims agent for validation: THE BENEFICIARY/OWNER OF THE WINNING EMAIL OF THE FUNDS SHOULD COMPLETETHIS CLAIMS FORM.1. FULL NAMES OF BENEFICIARY:2. RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS:3. DATE AND PLACE OF BIRTH:4. PHONE/FAX NUMBERS:5. NAME AND ADDRESS OF NEXT OF KIN:6. MICRO (LOTTERY) CHIP NUMBER:7. OCCUPATION:8. MARITAL STATUS:9. SEX:10. NATIONALITY:11. AMOUNT WON: Barrister Hamilton Jefferson.Email : microsoft_mega_jackpot_lottery@insing.comFor More Information Tel: +44 702 407 1393 Yours Sincerely,Dr (Mrs) Christine WalterOn-Line Coordinator, Microsoft Mega Jackpot Lottery.

----------


## om faisal

PLEASE SELECT YOUR MODE OF COLLECTION‏
From:  virgininquiry@gala.net on behalf of VIRGIN FOUNDATION (paymentoffice@virginfoundationonline.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 06, 2010 12 :27: 40 PM 
To:   

Virgin group,
120 Campden Hill Road London,
W87AR, United kingdom.


(PAYMENT PROCESSING OFFICE, EXT-LONDON, UK.)

SUBJECT: MODE OF COLLECTION OF GRANT

ATTENTION:  (09ufqc741)

This massage is from the payment processing office, London 

extension. We received an alert of your notification.
Kindly be informed that we are using cashier's cheque payment 

method for cash Grant funds transfer.


YOU ARE TO SELECT YOUR MODE OF COLLECTION OF YOUR CASH GRANT 

CASHIER'S CHEQUE:

1: Come to the Payment office (UK) to collect your cash Grant 

cashiers cheque in person.

2: Or your cash aid cashiers cheque will be brought to you by a 

security export company.

kindly be informed that the cost of services rendered by the 

Export Company
are entirely the sole responsibility of recipients and not the 

donation board.

Signed:

Muriel Kovitz, C.M., LL.D.
President,
Honorary Governor
Virgin Foundation

----------


## om faisal

PLEASE CONFIRM OUR NOTIFICATION‏
From:  virgininquiry@gala.net on behalf of VIRGIN FOUNDATION (rayroland@virginfoundationonline.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 06, 2010 10:16:58 AM 
To:  m 

Virgin group,
120 Campden Hill Road London,
W87AR, United kingdom.

website:http://virginfoundationonline.com/donation/index.htm


Dear Beneficiary ()


We acknowledge the receipt of your email. We have viewed the content of your email.You can go to the Virgin Foundation website and input your Qualification Code
numbers at the top of the page, to get the full details of your Cash Aid.

Qualification Code :- 09ufqc741
Virgin Foundation website:http://virginfoundationonline.com/donation/index.htm
This site is still under reconstruction but you can view.

This donation is a measure of universal development, which was geared up by the accordance with the UN, and EU, so you are advised to use this donation for an investment that you know will bring long lasting wealth to you and your family, as with this done yearly to over a hundred recipient a year, this world will be a better place to live in the next 20 to 25 years.

I have viewed your qualification numbers and have checked it up in the system which accepted you as a true beneficiary of this donation from your country ip address, this means that you have been confirmed as a true beneficiary of the sum of GBP £1,671,000.00. Please ensure that 30% is use for community development or charity.I will file your donation redeem request to the Payment processing Unit designated for payment to donation recipients specifically from your country. Upon duly certification of your cash redeem request file, by the Payment processing Unit , you will be contacted by the Payment processing Unit for immediate payment.

My Identification code is 48226 as instructed by the donation policy page 72 section 521 -b.

Congratulation,
Ray Roland
Executive Secretary for Virgin Foundation
website:http://virginfoundationonline.com/donation

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
UK.Lottery.‏
From:  National Lottery. (uk.companyinfo5@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 07, 2010 3:30:34 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 UK..doc (255.5 KB)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GREETINGS TO YOU 5/07/10‏
From:  REV.LEO BENJAMIN (info.tundelemodept@yahoo.com.hk)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 07, 2010 10 :10: 13 AM 
To:  leonlucang@hotmail.com 

INTERNATIONAL REMITTANCE / FOREIGN ALLOCATION
DEPARTMENT.
54 MARINA STREET LAGOS -NIGERIA.
FROM THE DESK OF REV.(FATHER)FATHER REV.LEO BENJAMIN
DIRECTOR FOR FOREIGN OPERATION (NEWLY APPOINTED FOR SERVICE)
E-MAIL (rev.benjaminleo@ozu.es)

ATTENTION BENEFICIARY,

THE ACCRUED PART PAYMENT OF YOUR US$8.5 MILLION WITHOUT DELAY.MODE OF PAYMENT  ::(: 1) KEY TELEGRAPHIC TRANSFER(MT 100 SWIFT) OR (2) TESTED CERTIFIED BANK DRAFT .

DEAR BRETHREN IN THE LORD.

Calvary greetings to you in the most respected name of the LORD and may the peace of God Almighty be unto you now and for ever more Amen. This is to bring to your notice that with the order adhered to me today by the president of Nigeria CHIEF Good-luck Jonathan GCFR and the Federal Government of Nigeria in conjunction with all the concerned Ministries and Departments for the immediate release of US$8.5 MILLION as part payment of your fund with the Federal Republic of Nigeria because of the bad image tarnished in the past caused by their bad and wicked top indigenous officials of his country in the past. I have been mandated to notify you to receive this US$8.5 MILLION which is ready to be transferred to your bank account without any further delay, by the federal government of Nigeria.

I am Reverend Father REV.LEO BENJAMIN a Catholic Reverend Father from republic of south Africa (JOHANNESBURG) but I am appointed temporally to the Re-concern for all contractors payment by the President and the Federal Republic of Nigeria to make sure that all their Contractors/Foreign firms receives their Contract/Inheritance payment which is now due for payment (from this our appointed bank) which luckily to your name was short listed among the payment profile in order to retain the good name and good image of their country which has been formally tarnished and stained by their past corrupt indigenous and official government. All you have to do is to reconfirm and send to me the following information without delay.

1.Your full correct banking details.
2.Your telephone and Fax numbers.
3.Your full name and age.
4.Your present contact address.
5.A copy of identification.

Your early reply towards the reconfirmation of these requirements to me is very urgent to enable us scheme your payment schedule and transfer your fund to your bank account without further delay.

May our good God always be with you Amen.

Yours Truly in Service
REV.LEO BENJAMIN,
DIRECTOR OF OPERATION.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greetings From A Muslim Sister‏
From:  Aisha (aishaaisha@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 07, 2010 9:12:12 AM 
To:  aishaaisha@cantv.net 

Greetings From A Muslim SisterFrom Mrs.Aisha Mohamed Assallam Alaikum,Waramathula Wal barakathum and may the peace of merciful Allah be with you,please I have a problem and i decided it is good a thing to write you. Be bless in the name of Allah and sorry to intrude into your privacy.As i hope that this mail meet you in good sense of mind. Please read this mail gently and try to absorb the content therein as this is not one of any such mail you read but i have prayed and fasted irrespective to my present predicament believing God that i shall meet the right person that will be sincere,faithful and God fearing. My name is Mrs Aisha Mohammed,I am from FREETOWN the capital city of SIERRA LEONE.I am married to late Mr.Abdullahi Mohammed who was a DIAMOND BUSINESS MERCHANT and died as a result of the war in my country.We were married for twenty years with just a child called Abdullahi junior.My Husband died as a result of a stray bullet shot during the war.Since his death I decided not to remarry. When my late husband was alive he deposited a turnk box which contains most of our family valuables and with the sum of $(4.7 Million USD)Four Millon Seven Hunderd Thousand in a Security Company here in Abidjan as Family Valuables.  Recently,I was confirmed to be suffering from Cancer and the Doctors informed me that i will not last for the next many months. Hence I decided to look for a foreign partner that will help me secure this fund in his or her custody and invest it into a risk-free venture for profit making because my son Abdullahi is too young and cannot handle such money so i desire a sincere God fearing person that will assist me to process and secure this money then send for my son and take good care of him as your child so that he can further his education and after his education you will give him rights to the investments and establishment as i may not live to watch over him. Please, contact me as soon as you receive this message if you will be able to handle this project by assuring me of your willingness and capabilities as well as your sincerity and not capitalizing on my present health Condition to betray me, respond back to me here of your willingness here at aishaaisha@cantv.net and aswell send this informations of yours to me to help me contact the Security Company on your behalf. Pls send this informations of yours,so that i will present you to the Security Company as my partner whom i will want the Company to transport this box to you in your country for family use. (1) Your Full name...................(2) Your Full address................(3) Your telephone/Fax Numbers.......(4) Your Age/Occupation.............. Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I Stated herein. I await to hear from you in due course as any delay from may cause me to look for someother person as well. To Allah be the GloryMrs.Aisha MohammedEmail: aishaaisha@cantv.net -- http://www.communigate.com/pronto ~ Rich Media Internet Communications - e-mail, VoIP, IM, collaboration ~

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Bonsoir,‏
From:  Issam Majeed (rblane@verizon.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 07, 2010 6 :23: 29 AM 
To:   




 Bonsoir, 

J'ai eu votre contact et voudrais partager une affaire trcs importante avec vous. 
Si ça ne vous intéresse pas, veuillez m'excuser beaucoup pour le dérangement. 
Je suis Monsieur Issam Majeed, je travaille en Iraq avec les Militaires Américains comme traducteur.J'ai des preuves pour vous le démontrer aprcs. 

Dans une des nos opérations militaires en Iraq, nous avons découvert un coffre fort dans une grande maison d'un grand homme d'affaire Iraqien dans la ville de TIKRIT. 
Ce coffre fort contient une grande somme d'argent, des dollars Américains, c'est-à-dire US$ 20 Million. Nous avons immédiatement gardé ce coffre fort dans un lieu sécurisé avec trois autres soldats Américains. Vous pouvez vous rendre à ce site un lien pour en savoir plus sur l'événement qui a eu lieu ici en Iraq http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/2988455.stm 
Après de longues délibérations entre nous pour savoir si nous devons remettre ces fonds aux autorités Américaines en charge de lieu ou pas, nous avons tous décidé de partager ces fonds entre nous. 

Pour le partage, chacun de nous a reçu la somme de US$5 Millions Pour ma part r cause des problèmes de sécurité en Iraq, j'ai décidé de m'arranger avec les agents de sécurités privées en Iraq pour transférer ma part de ces fonds hors de lIraq, précisément r Londrès. J'ai mis les fonds dans un colis comme étant des affaires familiales et je lai codé ce qui veut dire qu'aucune personne ne sait que ce colis contient de l'argent sauf moi. 

Ce que je vous raconte est la vérité et si nous traitons ensemble dans cette affaire, vous le verrez. Je vous contact donc pour voir si vous pouvez m'aider a récupère le colis r Londres et le transférer dans votre pays ou je voudrais investir ces fonds dans des domaines rentables. Je vous donnerais aussi quelques pourcentages de ces fonds pour avoir accepter de m'aider, le pourcentage nous en discuterons quand je recevrai votre réponse.

Les insurgés Iraqiens sont contre moi ce qui fait qu'ils me recherchent pour me tuer parce que je fais des traductions aux militaires Américains. Je ne sors pas n'importe comment sans les Militaires Américains pour éviter le pire.

Je n'utilise pas de téléphones ni ne reçois pas des appels ici. J'utilise seulement Internet et les walkies-talkies pour communiquer avec des militaires avec qui je travaille. Si cette transaction est bien conclus, je veux démissionner de ce travaille parce que pour vivre ici en Iraq c'est trop risqué.

Je vous remercie et j'attendrais votre réponse est email ::(: issammajeed88@yahoo.fr)

Monsieur Issam Majeed.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  TOYOTA CAR PROMOTION DEPARTMENT (info@toyota.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, July 07, 2010 5:14:39 AM 
To:   

   We are happy to inform you that your email address have emerged a winnerof £600,000.00. and toyota camry car. To fill for your claim, pleasecontact the claims department With the following information. Your Name: () Age: ()Contact address: ()Telephone: ()Occupation: () PresentCountry: ().........................................MR. Martins Steward(VERIFICATION DEPARTMENT MANAGER)Email: steward_toyotacar@qatar.ioPhone Number: +44703-190-8701+44703-193-4886.........................................Once again CongratulationsMr. Simone D Moreland.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Ruka‏
From:  Ruka Abdul (rukaabdul@web.de)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 07, 2010 12:49:06 AM 
To:  rukaa@btinternet.com 

 Dear Friend,

I am Miss Ruka Abdul a 23 years old  girl from war ravaged SIERRA LEONE  but presently domiciled in Abidjan  Ivory coast.My father Late Mr  Mohammed Abdul who before his untimely assassination by the rebels and  was the Director of SIERRA LEONE Diamond corporation (SLDC).He was  killed in our government residential house along side two of my other  brothers,two house maids and one government attached security guard  fortunately for me and my mother,we were on a week end visit to our home  town As we got the news of the tragedy. We immediately managed to ran  into neighbouring Ivory coast for refuge.

But unfortunately. As Fate would have it,I lost My dear mother (may soul  rest in peace) as a result of what the Doctor called cardiac arrest.

As i was coming into this country ,i had some documents of a deposit of $ 10,500.000 USD (Ten million Five hundred thousand USD ) made by my  late father in one of the prime bank and Fianace House  in Abidjan cote d'ivoire.According to my father, he intended to use this fund for his  international business transaction after his tenure in office but was  unfortunately murdered.

I had located the bank here where the money is deposited  and i have  established ownership.please right now,with the bitter experiences i had  in our country and the war still going on especially in diamond area  which incidentally is where we hail from .coupled with the incessant  political upheavals and hostilities in this country  Ivory coast,i  desire seriously to leave here and live the rest of my life into a more  peaceful and politically stable country like yours Hence this proposal  and request.
I therefore wish you can help me in the following regards :

1)To provide me with a good bank account to transfer the money into
2)To help me invest the money into a lucrative business .
3) To assist me get a college admission to further my education.

Best Regards.

Please reply to me through my mail address ( ruka_abdul776@yahoo.co.jp  )

Miss Ruka Abdul.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Opportunity‏
From:  Thomas Pare (tom.pare@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 06, 2010 1 :11: 29 PM 
To:   

Opportunity

Hello,

I got your contact during my search for a reliable, honest and a trust worthy person to entrust this huge project with. My name is Mr.Thomas Paré., Director, Accounts and Auditing Department of a financial institution here in Burkina Faso. With due respect, I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be beneficial to both of us.

At the bank's last accounts/auditing evaluations, I came across an old account which was being maintained by a foreign client who we learnt was among the deceased passengers of an air crash on August 1997 he died along with his supposed heirs. The account has remained dormant since it was put in a safe deposit account in the bank for future investment by the client.

Since his demise, no one has applied for claims over this fund and it has been in the safe deposit account until I discovered that it cannot be claimed since our client is a foreign national and we are sure that he has no next of kin here to file claims over the money. As the director of the department, I decided to seek ways through which to transfer this money out of the bank and out of the country too.

The client was a foreign national and you will only be asked to act as his business partner and I will supply you with all the necessary information and bank data to assist you in being able to transfer this money to any bank of your choice where this money could be transferred into.

As an officer of the bank, I cannot be directly connected to this money due to civil service code which does not allow civil servants from owing or operating foreign currency account coupled with the fact that the fund is huge thus I am impelled to request for your assistance to receive this money into your bank account on my behalf

I intend to part 40% of this fund to you while 60% shall be for me. I do need to stress that there are practically no risk involved in this. It's going to be a bank-to-bank transfer. All I need from you is to stand as the original business partner to the owner of this fund so that the fund can be legally processed to your name and be transferred to your account. If you accept this offer, I will appreciate your timely response and expect the following data from you.

1. Your Name.      

2. Your Nationality.

3. Cell Phone Number.   

4. Age and Occupation.      

With Regards,


Mr.Thomas Paré.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  TOYOTA CAR PROMOTION DEPARTMENT (info@toyota.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, July 07, 2010 4:48:33 AM 
To:   

   We are happy to inform you that your email address have emerged a winnerof £600,000.00. and toyota camry car. To fill for your claim, pleasecontact the claims department With the following information. Your Name: () Age: ()Contact address: ()Telephone: ()Occupation: () PresentCountry: ().........................................MR. Martins Steward(VERIFICATION DEPARTMENT MANAGER)Email: steward_toyotacar@qatar.ioPhone Number: +44703-190-8701+44703-193-4886.........................................Once again CongratulationsMr. Simone D Moreland.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

YAHOO LOTTERY AWARD WINNER.‏
From:  YAHOO LOTTERY AWARD (morganmorris_kiz@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 06, 2010 12 :27: 48 PM 
To:   



Attention Sir/Madam,



We happily announce to you the result of electronic email Address draw of Yahoo National
lottery draws held on July,2010. I wish to inform you that your email have won $950,000 from the Yahoo National Lottery Programme. You are advise to Contact your regional claims agent Mr.Edward

Kennedy.

1. Your Name:
2. Your Country/Nationality:
3. Your Phone No:
4. Your Age:
5. Your Occupation:
6. Your Religion:
7. Your Email:
8. The Date This Message Was sent To You:

Send the above information to Rev.Edward Kennedy
Agent: Mr Edward Kennedy
Email: claimsdepartment75@hotmail.com

Signed,
Management

Bennedita Carly
Lottery Co ordinator 2010.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attention‏
From:  *Federal Ministry of Finance* (dr_olusegunaganga@live.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, July 06, 2010 10:50:23 AM 
To:   

Attention, This is Dr. Olusegun Aganga, the New Finance Minister of Nigeria writing to inform you that based on the scam reports we received, the African Union (AU) Anti-fraud team in collaboration with the United Nations (UN) are making sure that internet fraud is wiped out in the Africa continent completely. The Internet Service Providers have noticed the increased email traffic originating from Africa to other continents, hence the action of the security operatives. In this regards, three hundred and six (306) scammers have been arrested so far and arrest is still on. We have recovered the total sum of US$3.2 Billion from them both cash and assets confirmed to have come from their victims. As we have found thousands of email addresses of victims from their address books. It is at this juncture that we are contacting you. The African Union (AU) with the United Nation (UN) are making refunds of US$1,000,000.00 each to victims whom his/her email address was listed on the scammer's address books and also paying fully all those who have been defrauded at the pursue of their funds owed to them. Contact me to know the modalities with which your refunds will get to you. NOTE: You are hereby advised not to contact those scammers again  Dr. Olusegun AgangaFinance Ministerhttp://www.fmf.gov.ng/FMF_HMF_Profile.aspx

----------


## om faisal

Winning Notification ! ! !‏
From:  dpastorao@planalfa.es 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 07, 2010 10:57:08 PM 
To:   

Dear e-MAIL Winner,
Your email address won £850,000.00 GBP in this month NATIONAL LOTTERY E-mail online drew. To file for your claim, contact our agent Mr. Michael Brown with the details below(Full Names, Contact Address, Country, Age, Sex, Occupation & Telephone numbers) to this Email: uknlclaimsunit2010@live.co.uk
Phone Number: +447024059716 +447024041937
Please do reply to this mail Email:uknlclaimsunit2010@live.co.uk
Yours Sincerely,
Mary Moore
(Web-Email Information Manager)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Re: Verify Your Account‏
From:  Shamil Bank (securemail@shamil.com)  
 This message may be a phishing scam. Learn more 
Sent: Thursday, July 08, 2010 6 :33: 55 AM 
To:   


Important information
New Security Features
You have 1 new Alert Message !

 Resolution Center: Your account is limited! Click to Resolve 


Thank you for using Ithmaar Bank Online Banking. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Please do not reply to this email. This mailbox is not monitored and you will not receive a response. 


Copyright © 2010 Ithmaar Bank. All Rights Reserved

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Computer Updater Reaches Quarter Million Users And Supports 95,045 Software Updates‏
From:  support@SafeAppSoft.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 08, 2010 4:04:47 AM 
To:   

The following e-mail is an advertisement for the product Computer Updater from SafeApp Software, LLC  ** Please print this e-mail for your records Dear  It's been a little over 4 months since we released Computer Updater on February 20, 2010 and A LOT has happened in that short period of time. If you remember, when we FIRST announced Computer Updater in this newsletter, we generated so much traffic -- and so many downloads -- that our server crashed! We actually had to physically upgrade our server hardware to handle the demand. Talk about coming up with a hot product that people want! On April 26th, I was excited to report to you that Computer Updater supported over 44,283 Software Updates and had almost 100,000 users. I then issued you the following challenge: "Help Us Reach Our Goal Of 200,000 Users In The Next 60 Days" If I'm being perfectly honest, I came up with 200,000 as a "high" number that I didn't think we would actually reach. After all, it's not easy to double your numbers when you already have a HUGE number. I was thinking even if we fell short of the 200,000 user goal -- and got, say, 150,000 users -- that would be amazing. I'm so pleased and THANKFUL to you to report that over 150,000 of *you* ANSWERED my challenge and, together, we blew way past the 200,000 user goal. We now have a whopping 250,476 users -- that's over a quarter of a MILLION people using Computer Updater! Wow! Thank you again. :-) So, in the last 60 days -- because of you -- we more than DOUBLED both the number of users *and* software updates supported by Computer Updater! The result? Twice as many updated computers -- and happy computer users -- in over 138 countries around the world because of Computer Updater! Here are our current numbers... ==================================================  Over 95,045 Software Updates Supported! ================================================== I'm happy to announce that in only 4 short months, Computer Updater now supports updates for 95,045 software updates! That ninety-five thousand, forty five software improvements! Wow. How are we experiencing such FAST growth? The secret lies in the fact that Computer Updater is software that is powered by its USERS. The users of Computer Updater voluntarily submit information for the software products installed on their machines to our updates database. This means program information is constantly anonymously added to the Computer Updater database making it one of the LARGEST updates database in the world. In short, the more people who use Computer Updater, the more updates we support. And with over 250,476 people around the world actively using Computer Updater, we now support over 95,045 software updates! ==================================================  ::::: NEW CHALLENGE!::::: Help Us Reach Our Goal Of 500,000 Users In The Next 60 Days. ================================================== We currently have 250,476 users and that's HUGE. That's over a QUARTER OF A MILLION people! Many people who read this newsletter have already started using Computer Updater. Our NEW goal now is to reach 500,000 users in the next 60 days. Now I'll be the first to admit that reaching over half a MILLION users is a very aggressive goal. But, we doubled our numbers the last time -- and if YOU take action today and start using Computer Updater, YOU can help us double our numbers again! Are you one of the few who is missing out on Computer Updater? If so, please help us reach our goal of 500,000 Computer Updater users by grabbing your copy now at:  http://www.computerupdater.com/cu/de...mid=1337&lid=1 **** One quick note about downloading. Our web site gets hit with a high volume of downloads each day. So, if your download doesn't start immediately, this probably means several people are trying to download Computer Updater at the same time. Please do *NOT* give up and try again in a few minutes. Now that we physically upgraded our server hardware to handle the high demand, this problem should be less frequent. Simply follow the instructions on the homepage to download. After Computer Updater installs, it will automatically open and begin scanning your computer for Available Updates. If Available Updates were found, you can activate Computer Updater and update your computer clicking the link below:  http://www.computerupdater.com/cu/ac...mid=1337&lid=2 ==================================================  3 Reasons Computer Updater Is So Popular===========================================  ======= After reading all of this, you may be wondering why Computer Updater is so popular? Here are 3 reasons people are downloading Computer Updater in record numbers: 1. You can download updates that will get your computer up-to-the-minute. It's like updating your computer into a brand new computer! 2. You can enjoy the NEW features and functionality that are available on your computer right now -- with only a few clicks of your mouse! 3. Updating your PC may make your computer more SECURE. The reason is many of the security threats today are caused by code flaws in old software programs. By updating your computer, you ensure you have the latest security patches installed from software publishers and reduce the risk of hacker attacks. Computer Updater will even identify if your anti-virus, anti-spyware, or firewall programs have updates available -- further increasing your security! Thank you for using Computer Updater and for helping make it one of the most popular PC update products on the market. Best wishes to you for an up-to-date PC!  With Care, Your Team At SafeApp Software, LLC Computer Updater... It's Never Too Late To Get Your ComputerUp-to-date! * P.S. As soon as you activate you can start updating your computer. Why settle for using old technology when you can be enjoying NEW features and functionality for your computer? Computer Updater is the ultimate *solution* for updating your computer into a like-new computer! ** P.P.S. Computer Updater may make your computer more SECURE! The reason is many of the security threats today are caused by code flaws in old software programs. By updating your computer, you ensure you have the latest security patches installed from software publishers and reduce the risk of hacker attacks. Computer Updater will even identify if your anti-virus, anti-spyware, or firewall programs have updates available -- further increasing your security! *** P.P.P.S. 100% money back guarantee. It's completely risk-free for you to use Computer Updater. Here's why. You're protected by our iron-clad 60-day money back guarantee. If you're not 100% satisfied with Computer Updater, simply let us know by e-mail within 60 days and we'll give you a prompt and courteous refund. No questions asked. That's our no-hassle "you love it or we'll take it back" refund policy! So what are you waiting for? To use Computer Updater risk-free for a full 2 months, click the link below now:  http://www.computerupdater.com/cu/ac...mid=1337&lid=3 We realize there are dishonest people out there who will take advantage of our generous return policy and order Computer Updater, update their computer, then ask for a refund. However, we're willing to take the chance that the majority of people are honest - and that you are one of those honest people. Still wondering if you should give Computer Updater a try? The investment in Computer Updater is nothing when you compare it to what you're missing out on when you continue to use old software on your computer. ------------------------------------Old Software = YESTERDAY'S Computer. New Software = TODAY'S Computer!------------------------------------ Your friends are using the latest, greatest technology and you deserve to be too! Remember, you have nothing to lose because you're fully protected by our "you love it or we'll take it back" 60-day money back guarantee. Don't have a credit card? Don't worry! The good news is you can still activate Computer Updater by clicking the link below to send a money order:  http://www.computerupdater.com/cu/mo...mid=1337&lid=4 ==================================================  Newsletter Subscription Information ================================================== The preceding e-mail has been an advertisement for the product Computer Updater from SafeApp Software, LLC. You are receiving this e-mail because you downloaded Computer Updater and/or Registry Helper and/or Disk Cleaner and agreed to the End User License Agreement and/or began to fill out the activation form to get an Activation Key. WEB SITE www.computerupdater.com E-MAIL support@SafeAppSoft.com POSTAL ADDRESS SafeApp Software, LLC600 Mamaroneck Avenue, Suite 400Harrison, NY 10528United States UNSUBSCRIBE If you do not wish to receive e-mails from us, please click the link below to unsubscribe:  http://www.computerupdater.com/cu/re...mid=1337&lid=5

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

LOAN‏
From:  Cervenka Lukes Mortgage Loan (info@loan.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Thursday, July 08, 2010 2:12:33 AM 
To:   

I am Mr. John R. Paulson executive director Cervenka & Lukes Mortgage, Ioffer Legitimate Loans without collateral at the low interest rate of 3%with maximum guarantee and assurance.apply today, and your long awaiteddesire will be achieved within 2-4 days of your application.Email ::(: cervenkalukesmortgage@yahoo.com.hk) BORROWERS INFORMATION(1)Full Name: (2)Parmanent Address & Country: (3)Sex & Age: (4)OccupationLOAN INFORMATION(1)Amount Needed (2)Loan Duration: (3)Monthly Income (4)Valid Telephone/Fax Best Regards,John R. Paulson

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Contact Fedex‏
From:  Amber Julana (amberjulana.yahoo.com.hk@[173.88.141.173])  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 08, 2010 1 :53: 10 AM 
To:   

Greetings

I have been waiting for you to contact me for your Confirmable Bank-draft of $750.000.00 United States Dollars,but I did not hear from you. Then I went and deposited the Draft with FedEx COURIER SERVICE,The only money you will send to the FedEX COURIER SERVICE to deliver your Draft direct to your postal Address in your country is ($150.00 US) Dollars only being Security Keeping Fee of the Courier Company so far.1) FULL NAMES: 2) CONTACT ADDRESS 3) PHONE NUMBER/FAX 4) COUNTRY

Contact Person:Mr Fred Osamudia
Phone number:+234 8139583375
Email Address:fedex001@gala.net

----------


## om faisal

You Won‏
From:  calvin@almansoori.co.th on behalf of CHEVRON TEXACO COMPANY (ctexacocompany45@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 08, 2010 4 :53: 11 AM 
To:   

You have emerged winner of $1,000,000 USD in the ongoing Chevron Texaco lottery promo for claims contact us with Name,Address,Contact,phone number,Country:Age:to email ::(: ctexacocompany45@gmail.com)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello Dearest One‏
From:  Cynthia Kipkalya (roseyjohnson@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 07, 2010 6:07:21 PM 
To:   

Hello Dearest One,

I am writing this mail to you with tears and sorrow from my heart.With due respect trust and humanity, i appeal to you to exercise a little patience and read through my letter i feel quite safe dealing with you in this important business having gone through your remarkable profile, honestly i am writing this email to you with pains, tears and sorrow from my heart, i will really like to have a good relationship with you and i have a special reason why i decided to contact you, i decided to contact you due to the urgency of my situation,My name is Cynthia Kipkalya Kones, 24yrs old female and I held from Kenya in East Africa.

My father was the former Kenyan road Minister. He and Assistant Minister of Home Affairs Lorna Laboso had been on board the Cessna 210, which was headed to Kericho and crashed in a remote area called Kajong'a, in western Kenya. The plane crashed on the Tuesday 10th, June,2008. You can read more about the crash through the below: 

site:http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/af...ash/index.html 

After the burial of my father, my stepmother and uncle conspired and sold my father's property to an italian Expertrate which the shared the money among themselves and live nothing for me. One faithful morning, I opened my father's briefcase and found out the documents which he have deposited huge amount of money in one bank in Burkina Faso with my name as the next of kin. I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money for a better life so that I can take care of myself and start a new life, on my arrival, the Bank Director whom I met in person told me that my father's instuction to the bank is that the money would only be release to me when I am married or present a trustee who will help me and invest the money overseas. I am in search of an honest and reliable person who will help me and stand as my trustee so that I will present him to the Bank for transfer of the money to his bank account overseas. I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray my trust. 

But rather take me as your own sister. Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well I will say that my mind convinced me that you may be the true person to help me. Moreso, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my stepmother have threaten to assinate me. The amount is( $5.8USD )Million United State Dollars, and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso on my arrival. 

You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country. However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies. It is my intention to compensate you with 30% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment. As soon as I receive your positive response showing your interest I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. 

Awaiting your urgent and positive response. Please do keep this only to your self for now untill the bank will transfer the fund. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am affraid of my weaked stepmother who has threatened to kill me and have the money alone ,I thank God Today that am out from my country (KENYA) but now In (Burkina Faso) where my father deposited these money with my name as the next of Kin.I have the documents for the claims.

Yours Sincerely, 
Miss Cynthia Kipkalya

----------


## om faisal

You Won‏
From:  nid@almansoori.co.th on behalf of CHEVRON TEXACO COMPANY (ctexacocompany45@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 08, 2010 4:42:28 AM 
To:   

You have emerged winner of $1,000,000 USD in the ongoing Chevron Texaco lottery promo for claims contact us with Name,Address,Contact,phone number,Country:Age:to email ::(: ctexacocompany45@gmail.com)

----------


## om faisal

Winning Notification ! ! !‏
From:  dpastorao@planalfa.es 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 08, 2010 2:03:32 AM 
To:   

Dear e-MAIL Winner,
Your email address won £850,000.00 GBP in this month NATIONAL LOTTERY E-mail online drew. To file for your claim, contact our agent Mr. Michael Brown with the details below(Full Names, Contact Address, Country, Age, Sex, Occupation & Telephone numbers) to this Email: uknlclaimsunit2010@live.co.uk
Phone Number: +447024059716 +447024041937
Please do reply to this mail Email: uknlclaimsunit2010@live.co.uk
Yours Sincerely,
Mary Moore
(Web-Email Information Manager)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From: Dr. Ibrahim Ahmed‏
From:  Dr. Ibrahim Ahmed (dr_ibrahim_ahmed@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 08, 2010 1:30:37 PM 
To:  . (..) 

From: Dr. Ibrahim Ahmed 

Dear friend, 

It will be a surprise for you to receive this mail, welcome this letter. I am (Dr. Ibrahim Ahmed) The Director of the Accounts & Auditing Dept, At the Bank of Africa Burkina Faso Ouagadougou- West Africa. 

With due respect I Have Decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be Benefit both of us. At the Bank's Last Accounts/Auditing Evaluations, my staffs Came Across an old account which was being maintained by a foreign client who we learnt was among the deceased passengers of an Airline Crash On 6th Nov 2002. 

Since the deceased was unable to run this account since his Death. The Account has remained dormant without the knowledge of his family since it was put in a safe deposit account in the bank for future investment by The Client. Since his demise, nobody, not even the members of his family have applied for claims over this fund and it has been in the safe deposit Account until we discovered that it cannot be claimed since our client Foreign national and we are sure that he has no next of kin here to File Claims over the money. As the director of the dept, this discovery was brought to my office so as to decide what is to be done. With the few personnel in my Dept, we decided to seek ways through which to transfer this money out Of the Bank and out of the country too.      
The total amount in the accounts is (US$7.5M) without positions as staffs of the bank, we are handicapped because we cannot operate foreign accounts and cannot lay bonfire claim over this money. While we were contemplating on what to Do, a Friend of mine who works with the chamber of commerce and industry recommended your personality to me advised I should ask you for Help to Transfer this money out of the country. The client is a foreign national And You will only be asked to act as his next of kin and I will supply you With All the necessary information's and bank data to assist you in being able to Transfer this money to any bank of your choice where this money could be transferred into. 

I and my partners have decided to give away forty (40%) to you for Your Assistance and ten (10%) for any expenses that might arise during the Transaction of this transfer. We want to assure you that this transaction's absolutely risk free since we work in this bank which is why you should Be Confident in the success of this transaction because you will be updated with information as at when desired. Kindly fill this below information so that I will use them to process next of kin application form, which you will fill and send to my bank for the transfer. 

Full Name........................ 
Home Address........................... 
Age................................ 
Sex....................................... 
Personal Number........................... 
Fax Number................................. 
Receiving Country............................ 
Occupation............................. 

I need your urgent response to enable us proceed further for the transaction. 
Thanks and remain blessed. 

Your Faithfully 
Dr. Ibrahim Ahmed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Barclay's Bank Plc‏
From:  Mr Chris Cullen (gkjutewsa@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 08, 2010 1 :11: 30 PM 
To:   

Barclay's Bank Plc
# 2 Triton Square, 
Regent's Place, 
NW1 3AN, United Kingdom.
www.bank.barclays.co.uk 
Dear Friend, 

                                                      Re: My Request
My heart warm greetings to you. I am Mr. Chris Cullen. I have a very important request that make me to contact you, I work as the chief financier officer, Barclay's Bank Plc, Ireland, United Kingdom. I decided to confide in you directly and solicit for your assistance and Guidelines in making a business investment and wire transfer the sum of £45.5M GBP(Fourth five Million Five Hundred Thousand British Pounds Sterling Only) into your country within the Next few days. The fund is clean and legitimate. All conformable legal documents to back this payment in your name genuinely will be made available prior to your acceptance to this proposal.This transaction is 100% risk free. You have nothing to worry about it. 

Meanwhile, I have worked out the modalities and technicalities whereby the funds can be claimed by any foreigner who have the complete details of the said fund without any hitches. Our sharing ratio will be 50% for me and 50% for you equally. If you are interested, send your email response and your direct mobile Telephone number so we could discuss more on phone as regards to the transaction for further details. Please, I need an assurance from you, that you can be trusted with the safety of the funds after you have receive the funds into your country. I wish for your utmost confidentiality in handling this transaction with me.

Awaiting your kind email reply soon for further complete details and the method of funds transfer. View my work profile below.

http://www.business.barclays.co.uk/B...9694&menu=4429

Best Regards
Mr. Chris Cullen
Chief Auditor
Barclays Bank Plc, Ireland. United Kingdom.

----------


## kascapydyek

ïًîمîي ïî êàٍàëîمàى

----------


## om faisal

"FROM: Mr AROUNA SALI"‏
From:  Arouna Sali (ma_sali_a@latinmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 10, 2010 12 :15: 02 PM 
To:  ma_sali_a@latinmail.com 
  109 attachments | Download all attachments (189.8 KB)  
 Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (0.9 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (0.9 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (0.9 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB), Attach (1.8 KB)  


FROM: Mr AROUNA SALI
BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) 
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA
 FASO WEST AFRICA,

DEAR FRIEND,I KNOW THAT THIS MAIL WILL COME TO YOU AS A SURPRISE.

 I AM THE BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER BOA BANK HERE IN OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO.I HOPED THAT YOU WILL NOT EXPOSE OR BETRAY THIS TRUST AND CONFIDENT THAT I AM ABOUT TO REPOSE ON YOU FOR THE MUTUAL BENEFIT OF OUR BOTH FAMILIES.

I NEED YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE IN TRANSFERRING THE SUM OF ($25.6)MILLION IMMEDIATELY TO YOUR ACCOUNT.THE MONEY HAS BEEN DORMANT FOR YEARS IN OUR BANK HERE WITHOUT ANY BODY COMING FOR IT.I WANT TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEAREST PERSON TO OUR DECEASED CUSTOMER(THE OWNER OF THE ACCOUNT)WHO DIED A LONG WITH HIS SUPPOSED NEXT OF KIN IN AN AIR CRASH SINCE JULY 2002.I DON'T WANT THE MONEY TO GO INTO OUR BANK TREASURY AS AN ABANDONED FUND.

SO THIS IS THE REASON WHY I CONTACTED YOU, SO THAT WE WILL RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEAREST PERSON TO THE DECEASED CUSTOMER.PLEASE I WOULD LIKE YOU TO KEEP THIS PROPOSAL AS A TOP SECRET AND DELETE IF YOU ARE NOT INTERESTED.UPON RECEIPT OF YOUR REPLY,

I WILL SEND YOU FULL DETAILS ON HOW THE BUSINESS WILL BE EXECUTED AND ALSO NOTE THAT YOU WILL HAVE 40% OF THE ABOVE MENTIONED SUM IF YOU AGREE TO TRANSACT THE BUSINESS WITH ME.PLEASE CONTACT ME THROUGH THIS EMAIl ADDRESS: sali_arouna@yahoo.fr

THANKS AND HOLPING 
TO HEAR FROM YOU
Mr AROUNA SALI 

Holanda-Espa&ntilde;a. La final del Mundial de Sud&aacute;frica, en starMedia

----------


## om faisal

Full view

Your Mail Id Has Been Awarded £1,000,000.00 In The British Tobacco On-line Promo:For Claims Send Your Details Below:‏
From:  vaughn-c@sbcglobal.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 09, 2010 10:30:52 PM 
To:   



NAMES..
SEX/AGE..
OCCUPATION..
COUNTRY/TEL..

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

very Urgent‏
From:  faith william (faith.william6@rediffmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 10, 2010 1:38:39 PM 
To:   

Hi, GOD bless you 
From  faith  Williams
Dear In Christ   

I'm faith  Williams, 
Pls I'm seeking for your attention to assist me in transferring sum of (USD$9.400,000) to your Account. It's deposited in a Security company here in Cote d'ivoire by My late father. But my uncle trait my life badly here. 
pls help me
More details later thanks and God bless,
reply me with this email addres
faith.william@hotmail.com
best regard
From From faith William
very  Urgent

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Urgent Business Relationship‏
From:  Mr Ahmed Muda (ahmed_muda@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 10, 2010 9:55:56 AM 
To:   




Dear Friend,

I am called Mr.Ahmed Muda,The Head of File/Records Department in Bank Of Africa(B.O.A) here in Ouagadougou - Burkina Faso (West Africa). I hope that you will not expose me or betray this trust and confident which i have in you before opening this Business to you. Honestly, this deal will be for the mutual benefit of our's, both of us, including our immediate families.
I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of Fifteen Million Six Hundred Thousand United States Dollars ( $15,6a00,000) into your Bank Account.The money has been dormant for years in our Bank here without any body coming for its claim.The money will be released to you as the Beneficiary or Next Of Kin to our deceased customer (The Fund Depositor), who died a long with his entire family members/supposed next of kin in an Aeroplane Crash few years ago.I don't want the money to go into our Bank Treasury account as Unclaimed Fund. So this is the reason why i have contacted you, so that the Bank Authority here will release the money to you as the Next Of Kin or Beneficiary to the Deceased Bank Customer.

Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a Top Secret or please, you Delete this message if you are not interested.Upon receipt of your reply,I will send you full details on how the business will be executed and also forward you the Application Form which you will fill and send to the bank for the release of the money to your account.Also note that you will have 40% of the above mentioned sum, if you agree to transact this business with me, while 55% will be for me and the remaining 5% will be used to settle the expenses that may arise during the course of transferring the fund into your bank account. I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is 100% Risk-Free. Therefore, there is nothing to you are to fear about because i have done all necessary arrangements for the smooth and successful transfer of this fund into a foreign bank account.Please don't forget to reply me urgently with your contact information like- Your Name, Age, Marital Status, Cell Phone Number, Your Country, Your Occupation, Sex and Religion.

I am waiting for your urgent relpy to help us move foward with this business.

Thanks a lot and kind regards.

Yours Truly,
Mr.Ahmed Muda.

----------


## om faisal

Your Id has won £1,000,000.00. in the BT Promo send your‏‏‏
From:  British Telecom Promo (antonmeyer@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 09, 2010 2:00:29 PM 
To:   



Name..
Address..
Tel..

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

The BMW Automobile Company Promotion 2010‏
From:  BMW Promotion 2010 (assign.alexjefferson@email.ch)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 10, 2010 8:57:39 AM 
To:  bmwpromotionwinner@bmw.com 

   Dear Winner,The BMW Automobile Company, wishes to congratulate you on your successas one of our Ten(10) Star Prize Winner in this years InternationalAwareness Promotion (IAP) This makes you the proud owner of a brand newBMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and a cash prize of £750,000.00GBP.To begin processing of your prize contact:Mr. Alex Jefferson,BMW AgentE-mail: assign.alexjefferson@email.chContact him, with your, Serial No: XZPY/22595478234 andRef No BMW:6678BMW45/09.Also provide listedinformation:Names:,Address:,Age:,Occupation:  ,Phone no:, Country:Regards,Mr. Larry Duke

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  SAIL AHMED (sail.ahmed1@btinternet.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 09, 2010 10:43:04 AM 
To:   



Assalamu Alaykum, 
With Due Respect and Humanity, I was compelled to write to you under a humanitarian ground. My name is Mrs Sail Ahmed. From Indonesia, I am 68yrs old; I am married to late Engr.Alahaji Ahmed Shaheed who has worked in Oil Company in Cote dIvoire. Before he retired in the year 2003. He died in the year 2008 after a Cardiac Arteries Operation. 

We were married for 36 years without a child. And Recently, My Doctor told me that I would not last for the next three months due to my cancer problem (cancer of the lever and stroke). 

When my late husband was alive he deposited a trunk box in one of the best security company here in coted'iviore which contained the sum of $12. 5. Million for safe keeping. Presently this trunk box is still in the Vault of the security company.

Having known my condition I decided to hand over this money to your care and if you know that you will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct you herein, I will be very happy to do so ensh Allah. 

I will want you to use this money according to the desire of my late. Husband, to use it for the help of the Less privileged, orphanages, and using it to propagating the word of Allah.. I want you to know that I took this decision because I don have any child that will inherit this money, and I don? want this money to be used in an ungodly way. 

This is why I am taking this decision to hand you over this money to your hand. I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I want you to always remember me in your daily prayers because of my up coming Cancer Surgery. Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I have stated herein. Hope to receive your urgent reply. 

Due to the present condition of my health, I was warned by my doctor to avoid receiving or making any call. You can always reach me through this my 
Private email address. sailahmed94@yahoo.fr

Yours Sister in Islam, 
Mrs. Sail Ahmed Shaheed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REFUND PAYMENT CODE (COC-104IMFWB).09/07/10‏
From:  World Bank Group Ltd (unclaimedfunds.compensation@worldbank.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 09, 2010 5 :51: 51 AM 
To:   

International Settlement Dept.
International Monetary Fund (IMF) World Bank Group Ltd
Immediate ATM DEBIT Cash Card Payment Notification,
This is to officially inform you that we the International Monetary Fund  World Bank Group Ltd Reconciliation Schemes have choose to verified your contract/inheritance
file and found that why you been unable to receive your payment because you have not fulfilled the obligations given to you in respect of your unclaimed
payment which this office had the original seal of this agreement with the assigned governmental organization between the involved
parties.
Secondly we have been informed that you are still dealing with the none officials in the bank and all your attempts to secure the release of the fund to you have not been successful for this reasons We wish to advice you that such an illegal act like this have to stop if you wish to receive your
payment since we have decided to bring a solution to your problem.
We have arranged your payment through our swift card payment centers, which is the latest instruction from International Monetary Fund
Reconciliation
office. The card center will send to you an ATM debit card which you will use to withdraw your money in any ATM machine in any part of the world, so if you like to receive your fund in this way, please let us know by contacting our ATM Center Manager with the requested information as listed below to the follow office via email. claims correspondent office for more directions.
We have also arranged your payment through our international/diplomatic system on cash payment , which is the latest instruction from
International Monetary Fund Reconciliation office. The delegate  will be assigned to dispatch your funds substantialy, so if you like to receive your fund in this way, please let us know by contacting our corporate office with the requested information as listed
below .
WORLD BANK IMF REFUND INSTRUCTIOR INC
Mrs Dr Rachael Mayers

E-mail:  contactimf@netbusiness.com
imfoffice@safe-mail.net
1. Full Name 
2. Phone and Fax Number
Address Were You Want Them to Send the  card.
ATM Card to (P.O Box Not Acceptable)
4. Your Age and Current Occupation 
In the mean time we have been mandated to issue out this payment via this scheme due this fiscal budget year 2010 against the World Financial and Economic crisis. Also for your information, you have to stop any further communication with any other person (s) or office(s) to avoid any hitches in receiving your payment Note that because of impostors, we hereby issued you our code of conduct, which is (COC-104IMFWB) so you have to indicate this
code when contacting the card center by using it as your subject.
Below are few list of tracking numbers you can track from UPS website to confirm people like you who have received their payment successfully. Name:    Demetria Jackson: Tracking Number 1Z 96R 406 22 1003 4512 (www.ups.com)
Name:   Ruth Brinson: Tracking Number 1Z 96R 406 22 1003 4521
(www.ups.com) Name:   Leigh Gilchrist: Tracking Number 1Z 96R 406 22 1003 4530
(www.ups.com)
Name:   Amanda R. Hamilton:  Tracking Number 1Z 96R 406 22 1003 4549      (www.ups.com)
Name:    Deborah Dominick: Tracking Number 1Z 96R 406 22 1003 4558 (www.ups.com)
Name:  Felix Espinosa: Tracking Number 1Z 96R 406 22 1003 4567 (www.ups.com)
Now contact our claims correspondent office for more directions.
We Wait For Your Expedite Response.
Yours in Service,
BOARD OF TRUSTEES IMF
International Settlement Dept.
International Monetary Fund World Bank Group Ltd

----------


## om faisal

BMW Automobile Company‏
From:  BMW (assign.alexjefferson@email.ch)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 11, 2010 6 :20: 56 AM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

NB:In regards to the raffle draw held on 7th July 2010,the BMW
Group board has giiven BMW X6 Concept Car and 750,000,00GBP cash to the
active users of the internet/web.you were lucky to be one of the
winners 2nd. To Claim you are to provide your details to this company 
as soon as you receive this email with your
1.Name:
2.Address:
3.ccupation:
4.Tel:
5.Sex:
6.Age:
7.Country:
to the head of events MR ALEX JEFFERSON for documentation and record
purposes.email: assign.alexjefferson@email.ch

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Important Message From HSBC Bahrain‏
From:  HSBC Bahrain (securemail@hsbc.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 11, 2010 12:41:48 AM 
To:   


Important information
New Security Features
You have 1 new Alert Message !

 Resolution Center: Your account is limited! Click to Resolve 


Thank you for using HSBC Internet Banking.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

THE BMW AUTOMOBILE COMPANY‏
From:  BMW Promotion 2010 (bmw.alexjeferson17@email.ch)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 11, 2010 12:38:05 AM 
To:  bmwpromotionwinner@bmw.com 

   Dear Email Owner,You have won a BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2009 and£750,000.00GBP To Claim Contact Mr. AlexJefferson, BMW Agent Email:bmw.alexjeferson17@email.chwith Name, Country, Age and Phone no.With Regards,Mr. Larry Duke.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR‏
From:  Francisco Javier Nanclares Arango (fjnancla@unal.edu.co)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 10, 2010 6:36:39 PM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

  You are a Winner of a BMW X6 Concept Car and a 750,000.00GBP. with Ticketnumber: 22 5954 78 and Serial number:BMWP / S-A-M 7554-1189 Contact Mr JamesFredmond, with your Fullname:Country.Reply to this Email:james_fredmond@gmx.com

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Abdul Kadir Bin Senin (Abdul@mail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 10, 2010 3 :32: 02 PM 
To:   

  Attention: My name is Abdul Kadir Bin Senin, a manager in the Bank of China, Internationalbranch in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. This is an investment proposition for you. On November 6, 2002, a Russian engineer with the Harbin Aircraft ManufacturingCorporation, made a numbered time (Fixed) Deposit for twelve calendar months,valued at USD60,000,000 (Sixty Million Dollars) in my branch. Upon maturity, aroutine notification was sent to his forwarding address but no reply wasreceived. After a month, I sent another reminder and finally discovered from his contractemployers, the Harbin Aircraft Manufacturing Corporation that he died from anautomobile accident. On further investigation by my Attorneys, I found out thathe died without making a WILL. I therefore made further investigation anddiscovered that he did not declare any next of kin or relations in all hisofficial documents, including his Bank Deposit paperwork in my Bank. This sumof USD60,000,000 is still sitting in my Bank and the interest is being rolledover with the principal sum at the end of each year. It is now apparent that no one will ever come forward to claim these funds andaccording to the Malaysian Laws, at the expiration of 6 (six) years, the moneywill revert to the ownership of the Malaysian Government if nobody applies toclaim the funds. Consequently, my proposal is that I would like you as a foreigner to stand inas the next of kin, so that the fruits of this man's labor will not get intothe hands of some corrupt government officials. This is simple, as myattorney's would prepare all the necessary legal documents and affidavits thatwill put you in place as the next of kin. My attorney's would draft and notarize the WILL and also obtain all necessarydocuments and letter of probate/administration in your favor for the transferto any designated bank account(s) in any part of the world that you willprovide, as next of kin. For your role in this transaction, you would beentitled to 40% of the principal amount plus any accrued interests. If you are interested, please reply immediately to my private email includedbelow as my official lines are not secure. If you are not interested, I wouldplead with you not to get me into any troubles as I am a family man; I have awife and children. I send you this mail not without a measure of fear as towhat the consequences. I am doing this now, because it is my greatestopportunity to change the wrongs in my life and live my dreams. I have workedso hard all of my life and have little or nothing to show for it. We would need to know each other a little more before I can provide you withmore details to help you understand this transaction. In due course, allrelevant documents would also be forwarded to you. Please observe utmostconfidentiality and be rest assured that this transaction would be mostprofitable for both of us because I shall require your assistance to invest myshare in your country. Awaiting your prompt reply via this email: kadirbin@mail.bg ; Thanks and regards.Abdul Kadir Bin Senin.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REFUND PAYMENT CODE (COC-104IMFWB).09/07/10‏
From:  World Bank Group Ltd (unclaimedfunds.compensation@worldbank.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 09, 2010 5 :51: 51 AM 
To:   

International Settlement Dept.
International Monetary Fund (IMF) World Bank Group Ltd
Immediate ATM DEBIT Cash Card Payment Notification,
This is to officially inform you that we the International Monetary Fund  World Bank Group Ltd Reconciliation Schemes have choose to verified your contract/inheritance
file and found that why you been unable to receive your payment because you have not fulfilled the obligations given to you in respect of your unclaimed
payment which this office had the original seal of this agreement with the assigned governmental organization between the involved
parties.
Secondly we have been informed that you are still dealing with the none officials in the bank and all your attempts to secure the release of the fund to you have not been successful for this reasons We wish to advice you that such an illegal act like this have to stop if you wish to receive your
payment since we have decided to bring a solution to your problem.
We have arranged your payment through our swift card payment centers, which is the latest instruction from International Monetary Fund
Reconciliation
office. The card center will send to you an ATM debit card which you will use to withdraw your money in any ATM machine in any part of the world, so if you like to receive your fund in this way, please let us know by contacting our ATM Center Manager with the requested information as listed below to the follow office via email. claims correspondent office for more directions.
We have also arranged your payment through our international/diplomatic system on cash payment , which is the latest instruction from
International Monetary Fund Reconciliation office. The delegate  will be assigned to dispatch your funds substantialy, so if you like to receive your fund in this way, please let us know by contacting our corporate office with the requested information as listed
below .
WORLD BANK IMF REFUND INSTRUCTIOR INC
Mrs Dr Rachael Mayers

E-mail:  contactimf@netbusiness.com
imfoffice@safe-mail.net
1. Full Name 
2. Phone and Fax Number
Address Were You Want Them to Send the  card.
ATM Card to (P.O Box Not Acceptable)
4. Your Age and Current Occupation 
In the mean time we have been mandated to issue out this payment via this scheme due this fiscal budget year 2010 against the World Financial and Economic crisis. Also for your information, you have to stop any further communication with any other person (s) or office(s) to avoid any hitches in receiving your payment Note that because of impostors, we hereby issued you our code of conduct, which is (COC-104IMFWB) so you have to indicate this
code when contacting the card center by using it as your subject.
Below are few list of tracking numbers you can track from UPS website to confirm people like you who have received their payment successfully. Name:    Demetria Jackson: Tracking Number 1Z 96R 406 22 1003 4512 (www.ups.com)
Name:   Ruth Brinson: Tracking Number 1Z 96R 406 22 1003 4521
(www.ups.com) Name:   Leigh Gilchrist: Tracking Number 1Z 96R 406 22 1003 4530
(www.ups.com)
Name:   Amanda R. Hamilton:  Tracking Number 1Z 96R 406 22 1003 4549      (www.ups.com)
Name:    Deborah Dominick: Tracking Number 1Z 96R 406 22 1003 4558 (www.ups.com)
Name:  Felix Espinosa: Tracking Number 1Z 96R 406 22 1003 4567 (www.ups.com)
Now contact our claims correspondent office for more directions.
We Wait For Your Expedite Response.
Yours in Service,
BOARD OF TRUSTEES IMF
International Settlement Dept.
International Monetary Fund World Bank Group Ltd

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.
Attachments, pictures, and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content 
Computer Updater Reaches Quarter Million Users And Supports 95,045 Software Updates‏
From:  support@SafeAppSoft.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 08, 2010 11 :06: 56 PM 
To:  m 

The following e-mail is an advertisement for the product Computer Updater from SafeApp Software, LLC  ** Please print this e-mail for your records Dear Haitham, It's been a little over 4 months since we released Computer Updater on February 20, 2010 and A LOT has happened in that short period of time. If you remember, when we FIRST announced Computer Updater in this newsletter, we generated so much traffic -- and so many downloads -- that our server crashed! We actually had to physically upgrade our server hardware to handle the demand. Talk about coming up with a hot product that people want! On April 26th, I was excited to report to you that Computer Updater supported over 44,283 Software Updates and had almost 100,000 users. I then issued you the following challenge: "Help Us Reach Our Goal Of 200,000 Users In The Next 60 Days" If I'm being perfectly honest, I came up with 200,000 as a "high" number that I didn't think we would actually reach. After all, it's not easy to double your numbers when you already have a HUGE number. I was thinking even if we fell short of the 200,000 user goal -- and got, say, 150,000 users -- that would be amazing. I'm so pleased and THANKFUL to you to report that over 150,000 of *you* ANSWERED my challenge and, together, we blew way past the 200,000 user goal. We now have a whopping 250,476 users -- that's over a quarter of a MILLION people using Computer Updater! Wow! Thank you again. :-) So, in the last 60 days -- because of you -- we more than DOUBLED both the number of users *and* software updates supported by Computer Updater! The result? Twice as many updated computers -- and happy computer users -- in over 138 countries around the world because of Computer Updater! Here are our current numbers... ==================================================  Over 95,045 Software Updates Supported! ================================================== I'm happy to announce that in only 4 short months, Computer Updater now supports updates for 95,045 software updates! That ninety-five thousand, forty five software improvements! Wow. How are we experiencing such FAST growth? The secret lies in the fact that Computer Updater is software that is powered by its USERS. The users of Computer Updater voluntarily submit information for the software products installed on their machines to our updates database. This means program information is constantly anonymously added to the Computer Updater database making it one of the LARGEST updates database in the world. In short, the more people who use Computer Updater, the more updates we support. And with over 250,476 people around the world actively using Computer Updater, we now support over 95,045 software updates! ==================================================  ::::: NEW CHALLENGE!::::: Help Us Reach Our Goal Of 500,000 Users In The Next 60 Days. ================================================== We currently have 250,476 users and that's HUGE. That's over a QUARTER OF A MILLION people! Many people who read this newsletter have already started using Computer Updater. Our NEW goal now is to reach 500,000 users in the next 60 days. Now I'll be the first to admit that reaching over half a MILLION users is a very aggressive goal. But, we doubled our numbers the last time -- and if YOU take action today and start using Computer Updater, YOU can help us double our numbers again! Are you one of the few who is missing out on Computer Updater? If so, please help us reach our goal of 500,000 Computer Updater users by grabbing your copy now at:  http://www.computerupdater.com/cu/de...mid=1337&lid=1 **** One quick note about downloading. Our web site gets hit with a high volume of downloads each day. So, if your download doesn't start immediately, this probably means several people are trying to download Computer Updater at the same time. Please do *NOT* give up and try again in a few minutes. Now that we physically upgraded our server hardware to handle the high demand, this problem should be less frequent. Simply follow the instructions on the homepage to download. After Computer Updater installs, it will automatically open and begin scanning your computer for Available Updates. If Available Updates were found, you can activate Computer Updater and update your computer clicking the link below:  http://www.computerupdater.com/cu/ac...mid=1337&lid=2 ==================================================  3 Reasons Computer Updater Is So Popular===========================================  ======= After reading all of this, you may be wondering why Computer Updater is so popular? Here are 3 reasons people are downloading Computer Updater in record numbers: 1. You can download updates that will get your computer up-to-the-minute. It's like updating your computer into a brand new computer! 2. You can enjoy the NEW features and functionality that are available on your computer right now -- with only a few clicks of your mouse! 3. Updating your PC may make your computer more SECURE. The reason is many of the security threats today are caused by code flaws in old software programs. By updating your computer, you ensure you have the latest security patches installed from software publishers and reduce the risk of hacker attacks. Computer Updater will even identify if your anti-virus, anti-spyware, or firewall programs have updates available -- further increasing your security! Thank you for using Computer Updater and for helping make it one of the most popular PC update products on the market. Best wishes to you for an up-to-date PC!  With Care, Your Team At SafeApp Software, LLC Computer Updater... It's Never Too Late To Get Your ComputerUp-to-date! * P.S. As soon as you activate you can start updating your computer. Why settle for using old technology when you can be enjoying NEW features and functionality for your computer? Computer Updater is the ultimate *solution* for updating your computer into a like-new computer! ** P.P.S. Computer Updater may make your computer more SECURE! The reason is many of the security threats today are caused by code flaws in old software programs. By updating your computer, you ensure you have the latest security patches installed from software publishers and reduce the risk of hacker attacks. Computer Updater will even identify if your anti-virus, anti-spyware, or firewall programs have updates available -- further increasing your security! *** P.P.P.S. 100% money back guarantee. It's completely risk-free for you to use Computer Updater. Here's why. You're protected by our iron-clad 60-day money back guarantee. If you're not 100% satisfied with Computer Updater, simply let us know by e-mail within 60 days and we'll give you a prompt and courteous refund. No questions asked. That's our no-hassle "you love it or we'll take it back" refund policy! So what are you waiting for? To use Computer Updater risk-free for a full 2 months, click the link below now:  http://www.computerupdater.com/cu/ac...mid=1337&lid=3 We realize there are dishonest people out there who will take advantage of our generous return policy and order Computer Updater, update their computer, then ask for a refund. However, we're willing to take the chance that the majority of people are honest - and that you are one of those honest people. Still wondering if you should give Computer Updater a try? The investment in Computer Updater is nothing when you compare it to what you're missing out on when you continue to use old software on your computer. ------------------------------------Old Software = YESTERDAY'S Computer. New Software = TODAY'S Computer!------------------------------------ Your friends are using the latest, greatest technology and you deserve to be too! Remember, you have nothing to lose because you're fully protected by our "you love it or we'll take it back" 60-day money back guarantee. Don't have a credit card? Don't worry! The good news is you can still activate Computer Updater by clicking the link below to send a money order:  http://www.computerupdater.com/cu/mo...mid=1337&lid=4 ==================================================  Newsletter Subscription Information ================================================== The preceding e-mail has been an advertisement for the product Computer Updater from SafeApp Software, LLC. You are receiving this e-mail because you downloaded Computer Updater and/or Registry Helper and/or Disk Cleaner and agreed to the End User License Agreement and/or began to fill out the activation form to get an Activation Key. WEB SITE www.computerupdater.com E-MAIL support@SafeAppSoft.com POSTAL ADDRESS SafeApp Software, LLC600 Mamaroneck Avenue, Suite 400Harrison, NY 10528United States UNSUBSCRIBE If you do not wish to receive e-mails from us, please click the link below to unsubscribe:  http://www.computerupdater.com/cu/re...mid=1337&lid=5

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REF No: UK/9876125‏
From:  Mrs.Anna Martins (market_house@eircom.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 08, 2010 11:05:29 PM 
To:  info@winners.co.uk 

 Dear Selected Winner,  This is to inform you that you have been elected for a cash prize of£800,000 (Eight Hundred Thousand (British Pounds) held on the 6th of July,2010 in London UK.The Selection was carried out through a ComputerRandom Selection System and your email address emerge as one of the three Lucky Winners.  Contact our fiduciary agent for claims with:  Agents Name: Mr James BrownEmail:mrandrew.logan@hotmail.co.uk REF No: UK/9876125BATCH No: 2009MJL-01TICKET No: 20511465463-7644 Fill the below: 1. Full Names:2. Address:3. Marital Status:4. Occupation:5. Age:6. Sex:7. Nationality:8. Country of Residence:9. Telephone Number:  Congratulations!!  Sincerely,Mrs.Anna Martins Online Co-ordinator  -----------------------------------------------------------------Find the home of your dreams with eircom net propertySign up for email alerts now http://www.eircom.net/propertyalerts

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Contact Fedex‏
From:  Amber Julana (amberjulana.yahoo.com.hk@[70.119.6.100])  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 08, 2010 7 :23: 10 PM 
To:   

Greetings

I have been waiting for you to contact me for your Confirmable Bank-draft of $750.000.00 United States Dollars,but I did not hear from you. Then I went and deposited the Draft with FedEx COURIER SERVICE,The only money you will send to the FedEX COURIER SERVICE to deliver your Draft direct to your postal Address in your country is ($150.00 US) Dollars only being Security Keeping Fee of the Courier Company so far.1) FULL NAMES: 2) CONTACT ADDRESS 3) PHONE NUMBER/FAX 4) COUNTRY

Contact Person:Mr Fred Osamudia
Phone number:+234 8139583375
Email Address:fedex001@gala.net

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLS REPLY URGENTLY‏
From:  A G (oggaba@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 08, 2010 2:38:02 PM 
To:   

I need your assistance in transfer of $ 4.8million, 
we have to share it, 60% for me and 40% for 
you. I hope you can be honest with me especially 
on the sharing process. I' ll give you the details as 
soon as I hear from you. 
REGARDS.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Investment Opportunity‏
From:  John Mark (johnmark12010@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 11, 2010 4 :27: 14 PM 
To:   

Dear,




We are Olive Consults Ltd and are situated in the United Kingdom. We specialize in searching for potential investments for  our high net-worth clients worldwide.
Our visualization is based upon securing and safe guarding our client’s interests in order to achieve the maximum return on  their investments.

We have recently received a request from one of our client based in the UK. They are currently looking for a profitable  project to invest funds into that will generate a substantial profit.


 We have examined your company’s profile on the Business Directory and consider you to fit our criteria provisionally. We  need your executive summary to process your funding.

Should this be of interest to you, please do not hesitate to e-mail us back for further information.
 We take this opportunity to thank you for taking the time to read the contents of this email.

Kind regards,
John Mark,
Consultant.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

COCA'COLA COMPANY OFFICIAL PRIZE NOTIFICATION‏
From:  Coca-Cola Board (info@winner.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 11, 2010 2:18:10 PM 
To:   

COCA'COLA COMPANYPROMOTION/PRIZE AWARD DEPTCOCA'COLA AVENUESTAMFORD BRIDGE LONDON.SW1V 3DW UNITED KINGDOM THE COCA'COLA COMPANY OFFICIAL PRIZE NOTIFICATION  We are pleased to inform you of the result of the just concluded annual final draws held on the (5th JULY 2010) by Coca-Cola in conjunction with the British American Tobacco Worldwide Promotion, your email was among the 20 Lucky winners who won £1,000,000.00 each on the THE COCA'COLA COMPANY PROMOTION  However the results were released on the 5th JULY 2010 and your email was attached to ticket number (7PWYZ2006) and ballot number (BT:12052006/20) The online draws was conducted by a random selection of email addresses from an exclusive list of 29,031 E-mail addresses of individuals and corporate bodies picked by an advanced automated random computer search from the internet. However, no tickets were sold but all email addresses were assigned to different ticket numbers for representation and privacy.  The selection process was carried out through random selection in our computerized email selection machine (TOPAZ) from a database of over 250,000 email addresses drawn from all the continents of the world.  This Lottery is approved by the British Gaming Board and also Licensed by the The International Association of Gaming Regulators (IAGR).This lottery is the 3rd of its kind and we intend to sensitize the public.  In other to claim your £1,000,000.00 prize winning, which has been deposited in a designated bank. However,you will have to fill the form below and send it to the Promotion manager of THE COCA'COLA COMPANY for verification and then you will be directed to the bank where a cheque of £1,000,000.00 has already been deposited in your favour.  NAME:.....................................AGE:....  ....................................SEX:..........  ..............................ADDRESS:............  ...................EMAIL:.........................  ...........PHONE:.................................  ..OCCUPATION:.........................COMPANY:....  ..........................COUNTRY:................  ...............  Please you are adviced to complete the form and send it immediately to our Promotion manager through email or fax for prompt collection of your fund from the designated bank.  (CONTACT PROMOTION MANAGER) Name: Mr. Edward BatzPhone:+44-871-315-5272E mail : claimsdept_2010@msn.com  You are to keep all lotto information away from the general public especially your ticket number and ballot number. (This is important as a case of double claims will not be entertained).  *Staff of Coca-Cola and the British American Tobacco Company are not to partake in this Lottery.  Accept my hearty congratulations once again!  Yours faithfully,Mrs. Rose Hills

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOOD DAY FROM MR ASSAN IBRAHIM‏
From:  Assan Ibrahim (assan_ibrahim@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 11, 2010 4 :31: 35 AM 
To:  . (.) 

Dear Friend,  

I am Mr Assan Ibrahim, Staff of Bank Of Africa in Burkina faso. I would like you to indicate your interest to receive the transfer of ($22 Million Dollars.) I will like you to stand as the next of kin to my late client whose account is presently dormant for claims. Please once you are interested kindly send me the following details information below.  

1.Full Name ........... 
2. Private tel............. 
3. Your Age................ 
4. Your Country........ 
5. Your Occupation....

Regards 
Mr Assan Ibrahim

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

very Urgent‏
From:  faith william (faith.william6@rediffmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 10, 2010 4 :59: 50 PM 
To:   

Hi, GOD bless you 
From  faith  Williams
Dear In Christ   

I'm faith  Williams, 
Pls I'm seeking for your attention to assist me in transferring sum of (USD$9.400,000) to your Account. It's deposited in a Security company here in Cote d'ivoire by My late father. But my uncle trait my life badly here. 
pls help me
More details later thanks and God bless,
reply me with this email addres
faith.william@hotmail.com
best regard
From From faith William
very  Urgent

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear friend‏
From:  mel alatine (melalatine@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 09, 2010 5:17:22 PM 
To:   

Dear friend 

I know that this message will come to you as a surprise. I am  mr mel Alatina, from Burkina Faso the bill and exchange manager in bank of Africa (b.o.a), Ouagadougou 

I hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our families. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of (usd$17.5m) million to your account within 10 to 14 banking days. This money has been dormant for years in our bank without claim. I want the bank to release the money to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer (the owner of the account) died along with his supposed next of kin in an air crash since July, 2000. 

I don't want the money to go into our bank treasurer account as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why I contacted you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not upon receipt of your reply, I will give you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will have 35% of the above mentioned sum if you agree to handle this business with me? And 10% will be set aside for any expenses that warrant on the process before the fund get into your bank account such as telephone calls bills (etc). E-mail melalatine@gmail.com

Best regard 

Mr. Mel Alatina

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ลองดูธุรกิจใหม่สามแสนแปดภายในสี่เดือน สุดยอด......‏
From:  ธุรกิจใหม่ คนไม่ธรรมดา (jack_1969@business-opportunities.biz)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 09, 2010 3:47:07 PM 
To:   



“ได้ทั้งเที่ยว..ได้ทั้งเงิน..ห้องพักทั่วโลก..ทำงาน  ทางอินเตอร์เน็ต”



30 วันเปลี่ยนสถานะการเงิน??? เค้าทำกันยังไง

คุณอยากหางานเสริม เพิ่มรายได้หรือไม่



·        ไม่รู้จะหาเงินจ่ายหนี้อย่างไร

·        ทำงานได้เงินเดือนน้อย

·        ติด Black List  

·        มองไม่เห็นอนาคต

·        มีเงินลงทุนน้อย

·         

โอกาสสร้างรายได้ที่คุณกำลังค้นหา

ไม่สำคัญว่าคุณจะอยู่ที่ไหนในโลก ขอเพียงคุณมีเน็ตใช้ ก็สามารถทำงานกับเราได้ทันที 

สามารถสร้างรายได้จากที่บ้าน โดยการทำงานผ่านระบบ Internet เท่านั้น!!



·  ไม่ต้องรักษายอดรายเดือน

·  ไม่ต้อง Stock ของ 

·  ไม่ต้องขาย

·  ลงทุนครั้งเดียว

· ขอเพียงคุณมีอินเตอร์เน็ตใช้ 

· จริงจังกับการทำงาน



“ธุรกิจที่ทำให้ทุกคนมีโอกาสที่มีคุณภาพชีวิตสูง  สุด”



เพียงไม่กี่วัน คุณจะได้รับสิ่งที่คุณต้องการ  ไม่ว่าคุณจะต้องการปลดหนี้ ซื้อบ้าน ซื้อรถ 

ต้องการทำงานที่บ้าน ท่องเที่ยว มีเวลาอยู่กับครอบครัว หรืออะไรต่าง ๆ ที่คุณฝัน

…หนึ่งชีวิตของคนเรา จะมีโอกาสสักกี่ครั้ง

การตัดสินใจเป็นของคุณ...โอกาสอยู่ในมือคุณมาร่วมเป็  นส่วนหนึ่งกับเรา   



รับฟังข้อมูลธุรกิจ ฟรี   ผ่าน Camfrog  

CLICK      http://urlzap.com/stt91748029

  ทางเลือกที่ 1 ให้คุณชมวีดีโอการแนะนำข้อมูลเบื้องต้นของ TVI Express และการจ่ายผลตอบแทน (ความยาวประมาณ 30 นาที) โดยให้ตั้งใจดูและหากมีข้อสงสัยให้จดไว้ 





เมื่อดูจบให้โทรติดต่อผมทันที เพื่อไม่ให้โอกาสนี้หลุดลอยไป 

ที่เบอร์ 086-3351436

jack

ทางเลือกที่ 2 เมื่อคุณได้ชมวีดีโอแล้ว และพร้อมทำธุรกิจ 

ให้สมัครได้ที่      http://www.tvithai.com/benyjack1/join-now.asp



สอบถามข้อมูลเพิ่มเติมติดต่อ

 jack Tel: 086-3341436

E-mail: jack_1969@hotmail.co.th




Fri, 09 Jul 2010 19:39:33 GMT

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greetings From A Muslim Sister‏
From:  From Aisha Mohammed (aishamohd2010@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 09, 2010 9 :53: 08 AM 
To:   

 --Greetings From A Muslim SisterFrom Mrs.Aisha Mohamed   Assallam Alaikum,Waramathula Wal barakathum and may the peace of mercifulAllah be with you,please I have a problem and i decided it is good a thingto write you.  Be bless in the name of Allah and sorry to intrude into your privacy.As ihope that this mail meet you in good sense of mind.  Please read this mail gently and try to absorb the content therein as thisis not one of any such mail you read but i have prayed and fastedirrespective to my present predicament believing God that i shall meet theright person that will be sincere,faithful and God fearing.  My name is Mrs Aisha Mohammed,I am from FREETOWN the capital city of SIERRALEONE.I am married to late Mr.Abdullahi Mohammed who was a DIAMOND BUSINESSMERCHANT and died as a result of the war in my country.We were married fortwenty years with just a child called Abdullahi junior.My Husband died as aresult of a stray bullet shot during the war.Since his death I decided notto remarry.  When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of Ten Million unitedstates dollars(10,000,000.00)USD in a SECURITY COMPANY here in the federalrepublic of COTE D'IVOIRE. Recently,I was confirmed to be suffering fromCancer and the Doctors informed me that i will not last for the next manymonths.  Hence I decided to look for a foreign partner that will help me secure thisfund in his or her custody and invest it into a risk-free venture for profitmaking because my son Abdullahi is too young and cannot handle such money soi desire a sincere God fearing person that will assist me to process andsecure this money then send for my son and take good care of him as yourchild so that he can further his education and after his education you willgive him rights to the investments and establishment as i may not live towatch over him.  Please, contact me as soon as you receive this message if you will be ableto handle this project by assuring me of your willingness and capabilitiesas well as your sincerity and not capitalizing on my present healthCondition to betray me;respond back to me here of your willingness here   I await to hear from you in due course as any delay from may cause me tolook for some other person as well.  To Allah be the GloryMrs.Aisha Mohammed     ________________________________________________Me  ssage sent using UebiMiau 2.7.9

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Contact Fedex‏
From:  Amber Julana (amberjulana.yahoo.com.hk@[76.186.41.162])  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 08, 2010 11 :10: 10 PM 
To:   

Greetings

I have been waiting for you to contact me for your Confirmable Bank-draft of $750.000.00 United States Dollars,but I did not hear from you. Then I went and deposited the Draft with FedEx COURIER SERVICE,The only money you will send to the FedEX COURIER SERVICE to deliver your Draft direct to your postal Address in your country is ($150.00 US) Dollars only being Security Keeping Fee of the Courier Company so far.1) FULL NAMES: 2) CONTACT ADDRESS 3) PHONE NUMBER/FAX 4) COUNTRY

Contact Person:Mr Fred Osamudia
Phone number:+234 8139583375
Email Address:fedex001@gala.net

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT INTEREST‏
From:  MR JAN KUPECERA (jkupecera@freenet.de)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 08, 2010 10:04:15 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 KUP.txt (0.9 KB)  


OPEN THE ATTACHMENT TO READ
Greetings to you,

I am aware that the Internet has become very unsafe, but considering the situation I have no option than to seek for foreign partnership through this medium.

For security reasons I will not disclose my Identity until I am fully
convinced you are the right person for this business deal. I have
access to very vital information that can be used to move a huge
amount of money to a secured account outside United Kingdom.
We can meet in any of these locations Dubai, Spain, UK, Canada. or
South Africa. Full details /modalities will be disclosed on your
expression of Interest to partner with me.

I am open for negotiation Importantly the funds to be transferred has
nothing to do with drugs, terrorism or Money laundering.

Thanks for your anticipated corporation
Reply to my e-mail----- kupecera@hotmail.co.uk
Regard.
Mr Jan kupecera.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Greetings From A Muslim Sister‏
From:  From Aisha Mohammed (aishamohd2010@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 08, 2010 8:43:04 PM 
To:   

 --Greetings From A Muslim SisterFrom Mrs.Aisha Mohamed   Assallam Alaikum,Waramathula Wal barakathum and may the peace of mercifulAllah be with you,please I have a problem and i decided it is good a thingto write you.  Be bless in the name of Allah and sorry to intrude into your privacy.As ihope that this mail meet you in good sense of mind.  Please read this mail gently and try to absorb the content therein as thisis not one of any such mail you read but i have prayed and fastedirrespective to my present predicament believing God that i shall meet theright person that will be sincere,faithful and God fearing.  My name is Mrs Aisha Mohammed,I am from FREETOWN the capital city of SIERRALEONE.I am married to late Mr.Abdullahi Mohammed who was a DIAMOND BUSINESSMERCHANT and died as a result of the war in my country.We were married fortwenty years with just a child called Abdullahi junior.My Husband died as aresult of a stray bullet shot during the war.Since his death I decided notto remarry.  When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of Ten Million unitedstates dollars(10,000,000.00)USD in a SECURITY COMPANY here in the federalrepublic of COTE D'IVOIRE. Recently,I was confirmed to be suffering fromCancer and the Doctors informed me that i will not last for the next manymonths.  Hence I decided to look for a foreign partner that will help me secure thisfund in his or her custody and invest it into a risk-free venture for profitmaking because my son Abdullahi is too young and cannot handle such money soi desire a sincere God fearing person that will assist me to process andsecure this money then send for my son and take good care of him as yourchild so that he can further his education and after his education you willgive him rights to the investments and establishment as i may not live towatch over him.  Please, contact me as soon as you receive this message if you will be ableto handle this project by assuring me of your willingness and capabilitiesas well as your sincerity and not capitalizing on my present healthCondition to betray me;respond back to me here of your willingness here   I await to hear from you in due course as any delay from may cause me tolook for some other person as well.  To Allah be the GloryMrs.Aisha Mohammed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Hello Dearest‏
From:  joy joes (joy.joes1@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 08, 2010 8 :20: 19 PM 
To:  . (.) 

Hello Dearest, 

How are you today? Please permit me to introduce myself to you as I believed age can never be hindrance or obstacle between true loves, what matters most in any relationship is love. My name is MISS JOY JOSE , I am single 24 years old from Durfur Region of Sudan and presently I am residing in a refugee camp in Ouagadougou Burkina Faso as a result of the killing of my families by rebels in Sudan please don't be discourage for hearing this.

I am writing this email to you with the private office computer of the coordinator in charge of the refugee camp his name is Rev. Father Smith of sacred hearth Catholic Church Burkina Faso , My late father Eng. BRIGHT DAVID JOSE was the general manager Gruv-Melton Oil and Gas Company before his Death; it is a small private oil extracting firm in Burkina Faso West Africa. The brutal killing of my mother and my father and my father’s younger brother took place one early morning at 5.30 A .M by the rebels, I was the only one who survived among my families,

I managed to escape and make my way to West Africa Burkina Faso where my father served as manager with Gruv-Melton Oil and Gas Company. Though before my father died he told me that he deposited (USD$6.5 Million) us dollars, Five Million Two hundred thousand united states dollars in ISLAMIC BANK OF AFRICA BURKINA FASO (IBOABF) and that was my major reason I moved down to Burkina Faso to claim these money my father deposited. Presently I am in Burkina Faso and leaving in a refugee camp this is the address (Refugee Camp Ground Bobo Dioulasso Express way, KM 14 Ouagadougou Burkina Faso).Regarding this money my late father left in the bank,

I have contacted the bank where the money is deposited and presented some documents showing that I am truly the daughter of Eng. BRIGHT DAVID JOSE, they did some verifications and find out that am truly the legal daughter to Eng. BRIGHT DAVID JOSE, they told me that my status in the country as a refugee does not permit me to claim the money, they advised me to look for a reliable someone who will stand as a trustee receive the money on my behalf, Hence the bank insisted that someone must represent me in their bank,

I am contacting you to assist me stand as my trustee represent me in the bank receive the money on my behalf in your account in your country. Or in the alternative, if you can help me to get my Camp Clearance and Passport to come to join you in your country, then on my arrival in your country me and you will team up and apply directly to the bank so that the bank will transfer the money into your bank account, please indicate to me your interest to assist me in transferring this money to your account.

Please these are my hobbies, I like swimming, dancing, cooking, meeting people, going to social activities, and also I like music such as love songs mostly west life song, Elvis Presley and Lionel Richie, R&B, hip up and jazz. I would like to know more about you too. Your likes and dislike, your hobbies and what you are do for living presently.

I will give you more details as soon as I get your positive response.

YOURS MISS JOY JOSE

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Funds Transfer‏
From:  Ms Susan Shabangu (mins.susanshabangu@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Thursday, July 08, 2010 5 :32: 23 PM 
To:   

FROM MRS. SUSAN SHABANGU
Minister of Mineral Resources  
South Africa .
TEL: TEL: +27-82393-5110

E-mail: mins.susanshabangu@rediffmail.com

My Dear,
First, let me start by introducing myself as MRS SUSAN SHABANGU, a mother of three children and the former Deputy Minister of Safety and Security since 29th April 1996 under the auspices of the former President of South Africa MR THABO MBEKI. And currently minister of mining under the new president, MR. JACOB ZUMA

After due deliberation with my children, I decided to contact you for your assistance in standing as a beneficiary to the sum of US$30.5M (Thirty Million, Five Hundred Thousand United States Dollars Only) You can view my profile at my website:www.info.gov.za/gol/gcis_profile.jsp?id=1066 and read about me.
THE PROPOSAL, after the swearing in ceremony making me the Deputy Minister of Safety and Security, my husband Mr. Ndebele Shabangu died while he was on an official trip to Trinidad and Tobago in 1996.

After his death, I discovered that he had some funds in a dollar account which amounted to the sum of US$30.5M with a security and finance institution in South Africa of which I will divulge information to you when I get your full consent and support to go for a change of beneficiary and subsequent transfer of the funds into your comfortable and conducive account of your choice.
This fund emanated as a result of an over-invoiced contract which he executed with the Government of South Africa.

Though I assisted him in getting this contract but I never knew that it was over-invoiced by him. I am afraid that the government of South Africa might start to investigate on contracts awarded from 1990 to date. If they discover this money in his bank account, they will confiscate it and seize his assets here in South Africa and this will definitely affect my political career in government.
I want your assistance in opening an account with bankers through my banker so that this fund could be wired into your account directly without any hitch. As soon as the fund gets to your account, you are expected to move it immediately into another personal bank account in your country.

I will see to it that the account is not traced from South Africa . As soon as you have confirmed the fund into your account, I will send my eldest son with my Attorney to come to your country to discuss on business investments. For your assistance, I am offering you 20% of the principal sum which amounts to US$6,100,000.00 (Six million, One Hundred Thousand United States Dollars Only) However, you have to assure me and also be ready to go into agreement with me that you will not elope with the funds. If you agree to my terms,kindly as a matter of urgency send me an email. Due to my sensitive position in the South African Government,

PLEASE DO NOT CALL ON THE OFFICE LINE, BECAUSE OF THE SENSITIVITY OF THIS TRANSACTION EXCEPT OF THE ABOVE DIRECT LINE.
I prefer you send me email than call. All correspondence must be by email to my private email address,( mins.susanshabangu@rediffmail.com )

If you want to speak with my Banker that is fine and okay by me. You will have to send down you private telephone /fax number so that I can forward it to him to reach you from time to time this is for security reasons. Please I do not need to remind you of the need for absolute Confidentiality of this transaction must succeed. If you do not feel comfortable with this transaction, do not hesitate to discontinue.

Thanks for your anticipated co-operation and my regards to your family.

Yours faithfully,
MRS. SUSAN SHABANGU
Minister of Mineral Resources  
South Africa .

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Investment Opportunity‏
From:  John Mark (johnmark12010@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 11, 2010 4 :25: 28 PM 
To:   

Dear,




We are Olive Consults Ltd and are situated in the United Kingdom. We specialize in searching for potential investments for  our high net-worth clients worldwide.
Our visualization is based upon securing and safe guarding our client’s interests in order to achieve the maximum return on  their investments.

We have recently received a request from one of our client based in the UK. They are currently looking for a profitable  project to invest funds into that will generate a substantial profit.


 We have examined your company’s profile on the Business Directory and consider you to fit our criteria provisionally. We  need your executive summary to process your funding.

Should this be of interest to you, please do not hesitate to e-mail us back for further information.
 We take this opportunity to thank you for taking the time to read the contents of this email.

Kind regards,
John Mark,
Consultant.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

COMPENSATION NOTIFICATION‏
From:  MR. HUMPHREY KENNEDY (finleytransport@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 11, 2010 3 :31: 09 PM 
To:   

Email Address------------metropolitanpolicelondon@mail.mn
Phone -----------------+447924039076 
Fax--------------------+447092845044   

Attention  

COMPENSATION OF $1M DOLLARS FOR SCAM/FRAUD VICTIMS

Stop Fooling Yourself. 

After a joint meeting with all the global security stalk holders, we have resolved and concluded to compensate scam/fraud victims with the World Bank Approved exchange control funds deposited with an undisclosed reputable security venture in UK. This agreement becomes imperative after a long lasting meeting with the new Nigeria president GoodLuck Ebele Jonathan, Commander in Chief of Armed Forces of the Federal Republic of Nigeria. Just take your time and read carefully some vital informations that will integrate and make you understand that you have been fooling around with crooks operating onshore and offshore of Nigeria. We have monitored these nefarious activities for a very long time and confirmed is hoax that will never end and at the same time no payment of any such exist. This people are into mafia game of extorting money from people, especially foreigners with different impersonated contract, inheritance, lotto, loan, ATM just to mention but few. Have you for o 

This compensation excise was initiated after series of investigations from different security outfits, most times the impersonate FBI, HOMELAND SECURITY COUNCIL, CIA, even our organization have been impersonated severally. We want to forget all your travails and disappointment since compensation have been initiated to wipe out all you went through in the hands of those crooks. The business you are doing does not exist that was why your name was among those listed for compensation by both the Nigeria government united nation monitoring team. Most times the will call you there brother, promise and swear with there life that once you pay for one particular obligations, you wont pay again and it will continue until you get tired or suspect fowl play then another group will come with another stories which will continue until you get tired.   

Finally, just put your dealings with them behind and follow this compensation excise which will give you happiness and replenish your lost. You are not the only person duped by those crooks, many people are suffering the same faith so wipe your tears and respond to this message for immediate compensation of the sum mentioned above. You will be a happy person again and your family will love you again. Those crooks will soon be captured with our latest mobile tracker so dont communicate with them again for any reason. Dont be scared just comply and release yourself from this bondage of scam artist. The will keep deceiving you until your life will never be the same. Try your best to respond as soon as you receive this message. The means of payment will be communicated with you as soon as you respond to this email. This compensation excise will help you recover from the shackles of disappointment suffered in the hands of crooks in and outside Nigeria. You have to read it an 


Waiting for your call or email message. 

Best Regards, 


MR. HUMPHREY KENNEDY 

Metropolitan Compensation Officer

----------


## om faisal

Full view
  This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

very Urgent‏
From:  faith william (faith.william6@rediffmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 10, 2010 4 :56: 53 PM 
To:   

Hi, GOD bless you 
From  faith  Williams
Dear In Christ   

I'm faith  Williams, 
Pls I'm seeking for your attention to assist me in transferring sum of (USD$9.400,000) to your Account. It's deposited in a Security company here in Cote d'ivoire by My late father. But my uncle trait my life badly here. 
pls help me
More details later thanks and God bless,
reply me with this email addres
faith.william@hotmail.com
best regard

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Request‏
From:  jamesalbert1111@gmail.com 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 10, 2010 3:17:46 AM 
To:   

TOTAL CONFIDENCEBarr. Jose Pedro.Private Email: josepedroo55@mycin.net ATTN: Sir/Madam We do not know each other, but you are the only person I sent this email with hope to get a positive and sincere response, in order to go into a deal that would bring life fortune to both of us. I am Barrister, Jose Pedro solicitor at law. I am the personal attorney to Engr. Morris Gad , who was a Contractor and has spent most of his life in my country (Spain ).On the 19th of April 2006, my client, his wife and their only son were involved in a ghastly car accident along Pinto express road. All occupants of the vehicle unfortunately lost their lives. Since then I have made several enquiries to his embassy to locate any of my clients extended relatives but all efforts was unsuccessful. After these several unsuccessful attempts, I decided to contact you and solicit for your assistance as a foreigner to execute the claim of this fund. I have contacted you to assist in repatriating the assets and Capital valued at US$18.5million left behind by my client before they get confiscated or declared unserviceable by the BANK in, Madrid Spain where these huge deposits were lodged. The said Bank has issued me a notice to provide the next of Kin or have the account confiscated within the next twenty-one Official working days. Since I have been unsuccessful in locating the relatives for over 2 years now, I seek the consent to present you as the Next of kin to the deceased since no-one has come for the fund, so that the proceeds of this account can be paid to you. The request of a foreigner as the next of kin in this transaction is occasioned by the fact that my client was a foreigner and the money cannot be paid into a local bank here, so it will be better for you to stand as the next of kin to my client. Therefore, on receipt of your positive response, we shall then discuss the sharing ratio and modalities for transfer. I have all necessary information and legal documents needed to back you up for claim. All I require from you is your honest cooperation to enable us see this transaction through. I guarantee that this will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the law. Please reply via e-mail at; josepedroo55@mycin.net  Best Regards, Barr.Jose Pedro

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Notification Date: 09 -07 -2010‏
From:  MICROSOFT SECURITY COMPANY (MICROSOFT@[71.202.244.126])  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 09, 2010 6:39:07 AM 
To:   

Microsoft Promotion Award Team 
Dr.Helen Gibson 
Stamford New Road, 
Altrincham Cheshire 
WA14 1EP 
London. 
United Kingdom. 


Notification Date: 08 -07 -2010



MICROSOFT WINNING NOTIFICATION. 



It is obvious that this notification will come to you as a surprise but please find time to read it carefully as we congratulate you over your success in the following official publication of results of the E-mail electronic online Sweepstakes organized by Microsoft, in conjunction with the foundation for the promotion of software products, (F.P.S.) held this month of JULY 2010, in London United Kingdom. Where your email address emerged as one of the online Winning emails in the 2nd category and therefore attracted a cash award of 850,000.00 {Eight Hundred and Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds Sterling's}. 



The selection process was carried out through random selection in our Computerized Email Selection System (C.E.S.S.) from a database of over a million email addresses from each continent of the world wide web drawn from all the continents of the world. 



They are arranged in this format below: 

CATEGORY NO.OF WINNERS WINNING PRIZES 
1st. (2) 1.000.000.00 pounds each 
2nd. (9) 850,000.00 pounds each 
3rd. (13) 750,000.00 pounds each 
4th. (27) 550,000.00 pounds each 


We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately upon receipt of this message for more information concerning the verification, processing and eventual payment of the above prize to you. It is important to note that your award information was released with the following particulars attached to it. 

(1) Award numbers: MLAT#2010 
(2) Email ticket numbers: 1587-5896-4598-87, 
(3) Batch numbers: 850THL#2010 
(4) The file reference numbers: MLY-Y/250-450890 
(5) Serial Numbers: McST/776/ML10101 


For verification purpose be sure to include: 
VERIFICATION AND FUNDS RELEASE FORM-: 
1. Full Names: 
2. Sex: 
3. Age: 
4. Marital Status: 
5. Nationality: 
6. Residential Address: : 
7. Occupation/Position Held: 
8. Telephone Number: 
9. Fax Number: 
10. Have you ever won an Online Lottery ? 


Mode of Prize Remittance. 

*Courier Delivery Of your Certified Winning Cheque Name and other Winning Documents safely to you. 


To file for your claim, Please contact your Validating Officer for VALIDATION of your winning within Twenty-nine working days of this winning notification. Winnings that are not validated within Twenty-nine working days of winning notification are termed void and invalid. You are required to mention the above particulars of your award in every correspondence to enable the Agent validate your winning. 

**************************************************  ********* 
FOREIGN TRANSFER MANAGER 
SIR RICHARD ROVERS 
MICROSOFT SECURITY DEPARTMENT (UK). 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR 
Email: microsecurity.dept01@hotmail.com
Alternate Email:micro.securitydept@tranphu.com 
**************************************************  ********* 


The Microsoft Internet E-mail lottery Awards is sponsored by our CEO/Chairman, Bill Gates and a consortium of software promotion companies. The Intel Group, Toshiba, Dell Computers and other International Companies. The Microsoft internet E-mail draw is held periodically and is organized to encourage the use of the Internet and promote computer literacy worldwide. The Microsoft Window lottery has discovered a huge number of double claims due to winners informing close friends relatives and third parties about their winning and also sharing their pin numbers. 


As a result of this, these friends try to claim the lottery on behalf of the real winners. The Microsoft lottery has reached a decision from headquarters that any double claim discovered by the Lottery Board will result to the Canceling of that particular winning, making a loss for both the double claimer and the real winner, as it is taken that the real winner was the informer to the double claimer about the lottery. So you are hereby strongly advised once more to keep your winnings strictly confidential until you claim your prize. 


Once again on behalf of all our staff, 


CONGRATULATIONS!!! 


Sincerely, 

MICROSOFT DIRECTORATE UNIT 
M.S.PRO. ZONAL COORDINATOR.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE DESK OF Dr ABBAS MOHAMED SELLAM‏
From:  Dr ABBAS MOHAMED SELLAM (drabbasmohamedse@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 11, 2010 2:39:01 PM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF  Dr ABBAS MOHAMED SELLAM
AUDITS & ACCOUNTS DEPT
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK
Ouagadougou Burkina Faso 
Private Phone Number (+226 74 24 37 34 )               
 Attention: Please 

I am Dr Abbas mohamed sellam the manager Audit & Accounts dept. in the African Development Bank (A.D.B). I am writing to request your assistance to transfer the sum of $15, 000.000.00 [Fifteen million, United States dollars) into your accounts. The above sum belongs to our deceased customer late Mr. John korovo who died along with his entire family in the Benin plane crash 2004 and since then the fund has been in a suspense account.

After my further investigation, I discovered that Mr. John korovo died with his next of kin and according to the laws and constitution guiding this banking institution, it states that after the expiration of (7) seven years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin, the fund will be transferred to national treasury as unclaimed fund. Because of the static of this transaction I want you to stand as the next of kin so that our bank will accord you the recognition and have the fund transferred to your account.

The total sum will be shared as follows: 60% for me, 40% for you and all incidental expenses that may occur during the transfer process will be incurred by both of us. The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you will follow my instructions till the fund get to your account.  More detailed informations with the official application form will be Forwarded to you to explain more comprehensively what is required of you. You are free to call me through my private telephone number.

Your Full Name.............................
Your Sex...................................
Your Age..................................
Your Country...............................
Your Occupation..........................
Your Personal Mobile Number..................... 
Thanks 
Please contact
Dr Abbas mohamed sellam  (+226 74 24 37 34  )

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE URGENT REPLY NEEDED.‏
From:  Prof.Abdoul Mohammed (profabdoulmohammed@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 11, 2010 1:41:54 PM 
To:   

FROM: PROF.ABDOUL MOHAMMED 
AUDITING / ACCOUNTING DIRECTOR 
INTERNATIONAL AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (A.D.B) 
BURKINA-FASO WEST AFRICA. 

My dear I am contacting you in regards to a business transfer of a huge sum of money from a deceased account. Though I know that a transaction of this magnitude will make anyone apprehensive and worried, but I am assuring you that all will be well at the end of the day. I decided to contact you due to the urgency of this transaction. 

PROPOSITION; I discovered an abandant sum of $11.5M(Eleven Million Five Hundred thousand United states Dollars) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customers who died along with his entire family. 

Since his death, none of his next-of-kin or relations has come forward to lay claims to this money as the heir. I cannot release the fund from his account unless someone applies for claim as the next-of-kin to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines. 

Upon this discovery, I now seek your permission to have you stand as a next of kin to the deceased as all documentations will be carefully worked out by me for the funds $11.5M(Eleven Million Five Hundred thousand United states Dollars) to be released in your favour as the beneficiary's next of kin.It may interest you to note that I have secured from the probate an order of madamus to locate any of deceased beneficiaries. 

Please acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by 

furnishing me with the following; 
1. Your Full Names and Address. 
2. Direct Telephone and Fax numbers. 

These requirements will enable me file a letter of claim to the appropriate departments for necessary approvals in your favour before the transfer can be made. I shall be compensating you with $4.6 Million Dollars on final conclusion of this project, while the rest $6.9Million shall be for me. Your share stays with you while the rest shall be for me for investment purposes in your country. 

If this proposal is acceptable by you, do not take undue advantage of the trust I have bestowed in you, I await your urgent email. 

Regards, 
Your;s faithfully,
PROF.ABDOUL MOHAMMED 
private email: profabdoulmohammed@voila.fr

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Investment Opportunity‏
From:  John Mark (johnmark12010@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 11, 2010 1 :22: 18 PM 
To:   

Dear,




We are Olive Consults Ltd and are situated in the United Kingdom. We specialize in searching for potential investments for  our high net-worth clients worldwide.
Our visualization is based upon securing and safe guarding our client’s interests in order to achieve the maximum return on  their investments.

We have recently received a request from one of our client based in the UK. They are currently looking for a profitable  project to invest funds into that will generate a substantial profit.


 We have examined your company’s profile on the Business Directory and consider you to fit our criteria provisionally. We  need your executive summary to process your funding.

Should this be of interest to you, please do not hesitate to e-mail us back for further information.
 We take this opportunity to thank you for taking the time to read the contents of this email.

Kind regards,
John Mark,
Consultant.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MOST URGENT‏
From:  timo jack (timoj2@msn.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 11, 2010 11:55:53 AM 
To:   

FOR YOUR KIND ATTENTION.  COULD YOU PLEASE CONSIDER TO HELP ME TO RELOCATE THIS SUM OF TWELVE MILLION,THREE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS(US$12.3m) TO YOUR COUNTRY FOR FOR OUR OWN BENEFIT.   THE SAID 12.3 MILLION DOLLARS WAS DEPOSITED IN OUR BANK BY MRS JOYCE LAKE AN AMERICA CITIZEN WHO DIED IN A PLANE CRASH IN 2000.WE HAVE TRIED TO CONTACT HIS IMMEDIATE FAMILY TO COME FORWARD FOR CLAIMS BUT COULD NOT SUCCEED.  WE DISCORVERED THAT THE LATE AMERICAN DIED ALONG SIDE WITH HER HUSBAND AND CHILDREN WHO ARE SUPPOSED TO BE HER NEXT OF KIN. CLICKHERE( http://www.cnn.com/2000/US/02/01/alaska.airlines.list/).  I WILL GIVE YOU ALL VITAL INFORMATION CONCERNING THE AMERICAN AND THE 12.3MILLION DOLLARS IN OUR CUSTODY SO THAT YOU WILL CONTACT OUR BANK FOR THEM TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEXT OF KIN.  YOU CAN COME HERE IN PERSON OR YOU CAN REQUEST THE BANK TO SHIP THE FUNDS TO YOU IN YOUR COUNTRY DIPLOMATICALY. I AM A MANAGER IN THIS BANK, I WILL PLAY A ROLE TO MAKE SURE THAT THE 12.3 MILLION DOLLARS IS RELEASED TO YOU,AND I WILL VISIT YOU IN YOUR COUNTRY IMMEDIATELY YOU RECEIVE THE FUND FOR JOINT VENTURE.  AS SOON AS I RECIEVE YOUR REPLY, I WILL GIVE YOU A DRAFT APPLICATION WHICH YOU WILL FORWARD TO OUR BANK.REPLY AND LET ME KNOW YOUR FULLNAME,AGE,ADDRESS,OCCUPATION,YOUR TELEPHONE AND FAX NUMBERS IF AVALIABLE.  I AWAIT YOUR URGENT REPLY. MR.Timo Jack.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

EASE URGENT REPLY NEEDED.‏
From:  Prof.Abdoul Mohammed (profabdoulmohammed@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 11, 2010 11:18:35 AM 
To:   

FROM: PROF.ABDOUL MOHAMMED 
AUDITING / ACCOUNTING DIRECTOR 
INTERNATIONAL AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (A.D.B) 
BURKINA-FASO WEST AFRICA. 

My dear I am contacting you in regards to a business transfer of a huge sum of money from a deceased account. Though I know that a transaction of this magnitude will make anyone apprehensive and worried, but I am assuring you that all will be well at the end of the day. I decided to contact you due to the urgency of this transaction. 

PROPOSITION; I discovered an abandant sum of $11.5M(Eleven Million Five Hundred thousand United states Dollars) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customers who died along with his entire family. 

Since his death, none of his next-of-kin or relations has come forward to lay claims to this money as the heir. I cannot release the fund from his account unless someone applies for claim as the next-of-kin to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines. 

Upon this discovery, I now seek your permission to have you stand as a next of kin to the deceased as all documentations will be carefully worked out by me for the funds $11.5M(Eleven Million Five Hundred thousand United states Dollars) to be released in your favour as the beneficiary's next of kin.It may interest you to note that I have secured from the probate an order of madamus to locate any of deceased beneficiaries. 

Please acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of my mutual business endeavour by 

furnishing me with the following; 
1. Your Full Names and Address. 
2. Direct Telephone and Fax numbers. 

These requirements will enable me file a letter of claim to the appropriate departments for necessary approvals in your favour before the transfer can be made. I shall be compensating you with $4.6 Million Dollars on final conclusion of this project, while the rest $6.9Million shall be for me. Your share stays with you while the rest shall be for me for investment purposes in your country. 

If this proposal is acceptable by you, do not take undue advantage of the trust I have bestowed in you, I await your urgent email. 

Regards, 
Your;s faithfully,
PROF.ABDOUL MOHAMMED 
private email: profabdoulmohammed@voila.fr

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WINNING NOTIFICATION‏
From:  mrstim010 (mrstim010@bol.com.br)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 11, 2010 10:04:33 AM 
To:   

Congratulations!!!

Your E-mail ID have won US$1,000,000.00 in the " Canadian Draws Promotion Ontario49" just concluded draws held to promote UK-Fifa 2018 world cup, Played in Canada, Sponsored by British American Tobacco Companies London, With Ref No: EMPC958UK/7/10. 



To file your claim contact our Agent in London. Mrs. Mari Ramos on email: uk.winning@luckymail.com or Telephone: +44 7024065967.Wed, 7/7/2010-Ontario 49 LATEST Draws, Visit website: http://www.lottolore.com/ontario49.html.To confirms winning No: 11 15 19 32 37 48 Bonus No: 38

Best regards.

Dr/Mrs. Jennifer Loma 

FifaEmail Draws Canadian.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Payment Via ATM/ICB/WT/T00876/2010‏
From:  INTERCONTINENTAL BANK PLC  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, July 12, 2010 4:24:32 PM 
To:   

Dear Beneficiary,

It is with gladness, i write you this message, to congratulate you on the successful release of the sum of $25 Million USD to you, Credited to Online Bank ATM Card account that was set up for you in our bank the Intercontinental Bank Plc.
The Metropolitan Courier is unable to complete the Delivery of your ATM Card with the details we received from IMF, so we require some more information in order to complete this transfer.
Your Full Names:__ ___________
Contact Address:__ ___________
Mobile Phone:__ ___________
Home Phone:__ ___________
Fax: ____________
Country_______________
Occupation:__ ___________
Marital Status:_ ____________
Age:__ ___________
In order to resolve this problem, Please email us immediately. As soon as this information is received.
Thank you as we anticipate your prompt response. Email: sirjimmyisu@yahoo.co.jp
Yours Faithfully,
Sir Jimmy Isu

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Dear friend,‏
From:  Mr Idrissa Ahmed (mr.idrissa_ahmed@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 12, 2010 3:09:28 PM 
To:   

Dear friend, 

I am writing to seek your cooperation over this business, Please due welcome this letter.

I am Mr.Idrissa Ahmed, the director of the accounts & auditing dept .at the African Development Bank Ouagadougou-west Africa . (A D B). With due respect, I have decided to contact you on a business transaction that will be beneficial to both of us. 

At the bank's last accounts/auditing evaluations, my staffs came across an old account which was being maintained by a foreign client who we learnt was among the deceased passengers of  motor accident  on November. 2003,  the deceased was unable to run this account since his death. The account has remained dormant without the knowledge of his family since it was put in a safe deposit account in the bank for future investment by the client.

Since his demise, even the members of his family haven't applied for claims over this fund and it has been in the safe deposit account until I discovered that it cannot be claimed since our client is a foreign national and we are sure that he has no next of kin here to file claims over the money. As the director of the department, this discovery was brought to my office so as to decide what is to be done.  I decided to seek ways through which to transfer this money out of the bank and out of the country too.

The total amount in the account is Ten million five hundred thousand dollars (USD 10,500,000.00).with my positions as staffs of the bank, I am handicapped because I cannot operate foreign accounts and cannot lay bonafide claim over this money. The client was a foreign national and you will only be asked to act as his next of kin and I will supply you with all the necessary information and bank data to assist you in being able to transfer this money to any bank of your choice where this money could be transferred into.

The total sum will be shared as follows: 50% for me, 50% for you and expenses incidental occur during the transfer will be incur by both of us. The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you are going to follow my instruction till the fund transfer to your account.  

Since I work in this bank that is why you should be confident in the success of this transaction because you will be updated with information as at when desired.

I will wish you to keep this transaction secret and confidential as I am hoping to retire with my share of this money at the end of transaction which will be when this money is safety in your account. I will then come over to your country for sharing according to the previously agreed percentages. You might even have to advise me on possibilities of investment in your country or elsewhere of our choice. May God help you to help me to a restive retirement, Amen. 


Please for further information and enquires feel free to contact me back immediately for more explanation and better understanding . 
I am waiting for your urgent response!!!

Thanks and remain blessed.
 Mr Idrissa Ahmed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REGISTRATION NO: 9027640‏
From:  PROF. CHARLES C. SOLUDO (cook_steven01@mail.mn)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 12, 2010 2 :51: 24 PM 
To:   

   CENTRAL BANK ABUJA-NIGERIA.REGISTRATION NO: 9027640INSURANCE NO: MSTC006 {pending}TAX CLEARANCE NO: 28456AMOUNT: $16,200,000.00Transaction Reference Code: BOG/KTT/27890/0000/009  Attention;BENEFICIARY; The transfer department CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA has decided to bring toyour attention, that you were listed as a beneficiary in the recentschedule for payment of outstanding debts incurred by the Africangovernment. According to our file, your name was found in the CentralComputer among the list of unpaid contractors, inheritance next of kin andlotto beneficiaries that was originated from Africa , Europe, Asia PlusMiddle east, Americans among the list of individuals and companies thatyour unpaid fund has been located to a suspense account. This HonorableBank received Some Visitors Last week.They actually tendered some Vital Documents which proved that you actuallysent them for the collection of these Funds. Honestly, it really bafflesthe Entire Board of Management and Here are the Documents which theysubmitted to this Bank; 1. LETTER OF ADMINISTRATION.2. HIGH COURT INJUCTION.3. ORDER TO RELEASE. Actually, these Documents which they tendered to the Bank is a clearProof that you sent them to Collect this Funds for you. Kindly re-confirmthe following details as from your record to enable the management Processand Investigate Proper concerning the Payment and the Funds; 1) Your full name.2) Phone, fax and mobile #.3) Company name, position and address.4) Profession, age and marital status.5) Copy of int'l passport, drivers license, or any valid ID card. For proper authentication processes, after which your funds will be paidto you. {WJ5id1033CBN} is a pass code given to you for your transfer,therefore, it Should be guarded and also included in all your emailsubjects, when sending any email to us. REGARDS; PROF. CHARLES C. SOLUDOFORMER EXECUTIVE GOVERNOR (CBN).

----------


## om faisal

Full view
  This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATION YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS HAS WON YOU‏
From:  WORLD-CUP HELPERS FINAL WINNING NOTIFICATOIN AWARD (mr.whitebrown2@hotmail.co.za)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 12, 2010 2:21:33 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 WORLD-CUP...doc (106.0 KB)  


OPEN THE ATTACHMENT AND VIEW THE PROFILE OF YOUR WINNING FUND, ALSO CONTACT YOUR CLAIM AGENT.






 CONGRATULATIONS!
For the first time in AFRICAN SOIL FIFA WORLD-CUP will be organized here in South Africa, as you can see in Television, News Papers and Magazine, THE WORLD-CUP is here feel it, enjoy it, as it is about to leave a legacy in African Continent and for this reason FIFA ORGANIZING COMMITTEE (FOC) and SOUTH AFRICAN LOCAL ORGANIZING COMMITTEE (SALOC) have created a program called “WORLD-CUP HELPERS LOTTERY PROMOTION”






The WORLD-CUP HELPERS LOTTERY PROMOTION team is proud to inform you that you have just won $2,000,000.00 USD (Two Million United State Dollars), remember you don’t need to play lotto to win this prize; your email address is one of the seven lucky email addresses that have won in this WORLD-CUP HELPERS LOTTERY PROMOTION.

This program was created in order to help people around the world as it have been said and done that for the first time in FIFA history WORLD-CUP is here in AFRICAN as a Continent and have kick-off in South Africa.                             
    See below how to claim your prize. 
 Details on the Winnings 
 Your Winning Reference Numbers are: WCHLP/FOC/SALOC 
Your Winning Batch Numbers are: WCHLP/RSA/2010
 Winning Numbers are: 05, 09, 17, 21, 27, 45 Bonus 03

Having seen your winning information as stated above, you are requested to contact your Processing Director immediately you receive this notification with the below information, to enable him start with the processing for the release of your winning prize without any more delay.   

THE REQUESTED INFORMATION IS AS FOLLOWS:
YOUR FULL NAMES:….……………
AGE:……………………
GENDER:……………………
MARITAL STATUS:………………
FULL ADDRESS:………… ……
OCCUPATION:………………
           COUNTRY OF ORIGIN:…..…………………
                                     COUNTRY OF RESIDENT:………………………………………
                       MOBILE:……………………………………
                              TELEPHONE:……………………………………………
       FAX:………………..

NOTE:  THIS PROGRAM IS BEEN SPONSORED BY MTN NETWORK COMPANY, TO CREATE HOPE AND SELF-BELIEVE TO PEOPLE AROUND THE WORLD, FOR AFRICAN AS A CONTINENT TO UNITY WITH THE WORLD IN-ORDER TO ERADICATE FINANCIAL CRISIS IN THE WORLD THROUGH THIS WORLD-CUP HELPERS LOTTERY PROMOTION.
TO FILE FOR YOUR CLAIM:
THE PROCESSING DIRECTOR:
MR. WHITE BROWN
TELEPHONE: +27 71 062 7801
FAX: 	        +27 86 601 8108
EMAIL: mr.whitebrown2@hotmail.co.za
The WORLD-CUP HELPERS LOTTERY PROMOTION Team congratulates you once again on your winning notification.



YOURS FAITHFULLY, 
MRS. SARAH BAARTMAN (WORLD-CUP HELPERS LOTTERY PROMOTION SECRETARY)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PETRONAS REDEMPTION CENTER‏
From:  PETROLIAM NASIONAL BERHAD (winners@petronas.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 12, 2010 1:54:16 PM 
To:   

etroliam Nasional Berhad(PETRONAS).Tower 1Petronas Twin TowersKuala Lumpur City Centre(KLCC)50088 Kuala LumpurMalaysia PETRONAS a Leading Oil and Gas Multinational Of Choice proudly announcesto youas one of her 25 lucky winners worldwide in it's Secured Online Promotion. You are therefore entitled to a Total payout of TWO MILLION FIVE HUNDREDTHOUSAND UNITED STATE DOLLARS ($2,500,000.00USD) in cash in this category. This Promotion was held at the Prestigious Petronas Twin Towers(CurrentlytheTallest Building in Malaysia) Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia through a securedautomatedpowered ballot where over 50,000 email addresses from all over the worldwerebeing collected for the draw. The purpose for this Promotion is an avenuetoappreciate all customers who have patronized us over the years both fromMalaysia and worldwide as a whole, the promotion is also geared atbringingPETRONAS close to the world for advertising its exquisite brands ofproducts. The following are your winning Informations to be kept confidential, yourclaimsagent is the only authorised person you are required to disclose theseinformations to for processing: TICKET NUMBER ------------------60876KS652M,WINNING NUMBERS ------------------ 85083457RAFFLE DRAW NUMBERS ------------------1982-02SECURITY NUMBER ------------------------- 0202.REFERENCE NUMBER----------------- PET/43824394763/08 You being Authorised/Mandated by this notification which takes immediateeffectto get in touch with your claims officer whom your entitlement has beendraftedto for onward assistance and disbursement with the following informations YOUR FULL NAME:CONTACT ADDRESS:PHONE NO:OCCUPATION:YOUR WINNING EMAIL:NAME OF YOUR NEXT OF KIN:==============================================  ==================================================  ==================PRIZE RELEASE DEPARTMENTPetroliam Nasional Berhad(PETRONAS)Tower 1Petronas Twin TowersKuala Lumpur City Centre50088 Kuala LumpurMalaysiaEMAIL: pjpeterjeffrey@yahoo.com.hkMR. PETER JEFFERY.==========================================  ==================================================  ======================All the Members and Staff Of PETRONAS congratulates you for being a winnerofits promotion as we hope that you would take the time to Patronize us inthenear future to have a taste of our Exquisite brands of products. Yours Truly,Mrs.Omo Fausty.Online coordinator,PETRONAS SECURED ONLINE PROMOTION,Sweepstakes International Program.Open 7 days 8am-11pm.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

very Urgent,‏
From:  faith william (faith.william6@rediffmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 12, 2010 1:02:35 PM 
To:   

Hi, GOD bless you
From  faith  William
Dear In Christ  

I'm faith  William,
Pls I'm seeking for your attention to assist me in transferring sum of (USD$9.400,000) to your Account. It's deposited in a Security company here in Cote d'ivoire by My late father. But my uncle trait my life badly here.
pls help me
More details later thanks and God bless,
reply me with this email addres
faith.william@hotmail.fr,
best regard
From From faith William
very  Urgent,

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Payment Via ATM/ICB/WT/T00876/2010‏
From:  INTERCONTINENTAL BANK PLC  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Monday, July 12, 2010 12:21:38 PM 
To:   

Dear Beneficiary,

It is with gladness, i write you this message, to congratulate you on the successful release of the sum of $25 Million USD to you, Credited to Online Bank ATM Card account that was set up for you in our bank the Intercontinental Bank Plc.
The Metropolitan Courier is unable to complete the Delivery of your ATM Card with the details we received from IMF, so we require some more information in order to complete this transfer.
Your Full Names:__ ___________
Contact Address:__ ___________
Mobile Phone:__ ___________
Home Phone:__ ___________
Fax: ____________
Country_______________
Occupation:__ ___________
Marital Status:_ ____________
Age:__ ___________
In order to resolve this problem, Please email us immediately. As soon as this information is received.
Thank you as we anticipate your prompt response. Email: sirjimmyisu@yahoo.co.jp
Yours Faithfully,
Sir Jimmy Isu

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

REPLY ME IMMEDIATELY,‏
From:  Mr Paul Lawson (paullawson205@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Sunday, July 11, 2010 10:26:36 PM 
To:  . (.) 

From: Mr Paul Lawson (BOA).Bills & Exchange ManagerBANK OF AFRICA (BOA)BURKINA-FASO WEST AFRICA.  I am contacting you in regards to a business transfer of a huge sum of money from a deceased account. I decided to contact you due to the urgency of this transaction. PROPOSITION I discovered an abandoned sum of $17.5M in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customers who died along with his entire family. Since his death, none of his relations has come forward to lay claims to this money as the heir. The bank cannot release the fund from his account unless someone applies for claim as the next-of-kin to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines. Upon this discovery, I now seek your permission to have you stand as a next of kin to the deceased as all documentations will be carefully worked out by me for the fund $17.5M to be released in your favor as the beneficiary's next of kin. Please acknowledge receipt of this message in acceptance of our mutual business endeavor. I shall be compensating you with 40% on final conclusion of this project, while 50% will be for me and 10% will be for our any expenses that may come up. Your share stays with you while my own share shall be for investment purposes in your country.If this proposal is acceptable by you, do not take undue advantage of the trust I have bestowed in you, I await your urgent email. Reply me at via. Best Regards,Mr Paul LawsonBill & Exchange Manager.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

very Urgent,
From:  faith william (faith.william6@rediffmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 12, 2010 9:04:23 AM 
To:   

Hi, GOD bless you
From  faith  William
Dear In Christ  

I'm faith  William,
Pls I'm seeking for your attention to assist me in transferring sum of (USD$9.400,000) to your Account. It's deposited in a Security company here in Cote d'ivoire by My late father. But my uncle trait my life badly here.
pls help me
More details later thanks and God bless,
reply me with this email addres
faith.william@hotmail.fr,
best regard
From From faith William
very  Urgent,

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.


very Urgent,
From:  faith william (faith.william6@rediffmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 12, 2010 12:40:47 PM 
To:   

Hi, GOD bless you
From  faith  William
Dear In Christ  

I'm faith  William,
Pls I'm seeking for your attention to assist me in transferring sum of (USD$9.400,000) to your Account. It's deposited in a Security company here in Cote d'ivoire by My late father. But my uncle trait my life badly here.
pls help me
More details later thanks and God bless,
reply me with this email addres
faith.william@hotmail.fr,
best regard
From From faith William
very  Urgent,

----------


## om faisal

Reply
 Reply all
 Forward
 |



 Full view

(No Subject)
From:  BT (dgamed@sbcglobal.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 12, 2010 11 :25: 09 PM 
To:   
Character set:   Auto Select---------------------------Western European (ISO)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) Learn more  



Your Email ID has won 1,000,000.00 in the Telecom Promo. send:

Name.
Address.
Tel.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Bonjour
From:  Nicole PFERTZEL (nicole.pfertzel@yahoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 13, 2010 6 :59: 28 AM 
To:   

Bonjour Je me nomme Mme Nicole PFERTZEL, je suis mariee a Mr CARLOS McCallum de nationalite Canadienne ingenieur consultant en republique du Benin pendant 9 ans decede suite a un bref maladie. J'envisage de faire une donation des biens de mon mari car je suis malade et mon docteur ma dit que je ne survivrais plus longtemps. Il dispose de 2.500.000 euros quil avait garde pour un projet. Je serai gree de vous donner cet argent qui pourra vous aider dans vos projet, je vous prie d'accepter cela car c'est un don que je vous fait et cela sans rien demander en retour. Contactez-moi des que possible si vous etes d'accord pour mon offre tout en me laissant vos coordonnees. Mme Nicole PFERTZEL, Email : nicole.pfertzel@hotmail.fr

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

update Your Mashreq OnlineBanking UAE Now
From:  Mashreq OnlineBanking UAE (kinderkorner@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 13, 2010 2:57:11 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 Mashreq_B...html (39.7 KB)  



Dear Esteemed Mashreq Bank Customer,

Mashreq Bank is concerned about the online safety of its customers, 
and is working to ensure the safety of its customers online.

Due to the current reported increase of fraudulent activities on 
Mashreq Bank Customers account, we have decided to secure our 
customers activity online by improving our online security to fight against fraudsters.

We highly recommend that you secure your
activity online to protect your online banking activities
against fraudsters by verifying your account using the 
attach file given above to login your Mashreq Bank.
Mashreq Bank also recommends that you complete 
the verification form before submitting to ensure your safety.

Thank you for helping us secure your Account.

Regards,
Mashreq Bank. 

--Forwarded Message Attachment--




Sign On  ? Requirements ? Security ? Privacy policy ? Service terms     Sign On demo  


NEW SIGN ON PROCESS: To access mashreqonline you need to create a User ID and Password using the virtual keyboard. To begin this registration process please select from one of the applicable options below. 
Registered Users 




User ID: 


Password: 







  We advise you to reconfirm your password before entering and also check the caps lock button on the virtual keyboard before clicking on 'Sign On'. 

 Used mashreqonline before 
To create your User ID, Sign On with your existing mashreq account / credit card number and password. 
? Create User ID now 
  New to mashreqonline 
To sign up, you will need your mashreq account / credit card number and Telephone Identification Number. 
? Register now 



 Virtual Keyboard  










? Forgot - User ID / Password / User ID & Password   ? Trouble Signing On   ? Need assistance call +971 (4) 4244444 

Our website is secured using a Thawte Digital Certificate. This ensures that all information you send to us via the World Wide Web will be encrypted. You may click on the Thawte Trusted Site Seal any time to confirm that you are visiting a secure site hosted by Mashreq.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

GOOD DAY FROM MR ASSAN IBRAHIM
From:  Assan Ibrahim (assan_ibrahim@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 13, 2010 12 :52: 39 AM 
To:  . (.) 

Dear Friend, 

I am Mr Assan Ibrahim, Staff of Bank Of Africa in Burkina faso. I would like you to indicate your interest to receive the transfer of ($22 Million Dollars.) I will like you to stand as the next of kin to my late client whose account is presently dormant for claims. Please once you are interested kindly send me the following details information below. 

1.Full Name ........... 
2. Private tel............. 
3. Your Age................ 
4. Your Country........ 
5. Your Occupation....

Regards 
Mr Assan Ibrahim

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr Mahmood IBRAHIM
From:  mahmood ibrahim (mahmood.ibrahim4@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 13, 2010 12 :51: 51 AM 
To:   

From Mr Mahmood IBRAHIM
PLEASE REPLY ME IMMEDIATELY.
Dear Good Friend,

How are you together with your family members? I think all is well. Despite  the fact that I did not know you in person or  have i seen you before but due to the reliable revelation,I decided to share this lucrative opportunity with you, I have no other choice, so  kindly consider this message as vital, believing that sooner or later we will be multi millonaires,

First and formost, I have to introduce myself to you. I am  Mr Mahmood IBRAHIM, THE FOREIGN OPERATIONS MANAGER OF OUR BANK here in my country, BURKINA FASO WEST AFRICA. I am married with two children.

I want you to assist me in other to transfer the sum of TWENTYT FIVE, FIVE Million United States Currency ($25.5,000,000.00) into your reliable account as the Next of Kin to our Foreign Business partner , the original owner of the fund. He was a foreigner and a multi company holder who died in a plane crash with his family years ago, he deposited the fund in our bank for his business expansion in Africa unfortunately he met this sudden and untimely death and the worst  thing that happened was the wife who suppose to be the  successor of the account died alongside with him.

Since the deceased left no body behind to  claim the fund, as a foreigner, you are in better position for that, and no body will come for the claim after you have applied.If you are ready to assist me, set up a new bank account or forward to me any one available so that the process will commence .

I will guide you on how you should apply for the claim so that everything will be smooth and correct. After the transfer, i will resign and come over to your country for the sharing of the fund 50/50 base on the fact that it is two man business.

Finally, note that you are not taking any risk because there will be a legal back up as  we commence. 
Further information will be given to you as soon as I receive your reply.


Fill this information

Your Full Names........................
Mailing Address ........................
Phone Number .........................
Age...........................................
Occupation................................
Sincerely,
Mr Mahmood IBRAHIM

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CV - Sales & Marketing / Customer Service / Sales Coordination (UAE Experienced)
From:  nijamudeen@hottmail.li 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 12, 2010 6 :23: 20 PM 
To:  info@ac-invest.com 
  1 attachment 
 Nijamudee...doc (63.0 KB)  


Sir, I am a result oriented professional with over 15 Years experience in the areas of Sales & Marketing, Sales Coordination & customer Service in India, UAE & Kuwait. I have 3 years experience in UAE & 4 years in Kuwait. I am highly proficient in MS Office applications. I am adept in managing business operations with focus on top-line & bottom-line performance. I am an effective communicator with good organizational skills. I have Employment Visa (NOC Available) I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. Regards, Nijamudeen

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CV  Accounts & Finance
From:  manaf@hottmail.li 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 12, 2010 5:38:32 PM 
To:  huwe@porsche-me.ae 
  1 attachment 
 manaf.doc (41.5 KB)  


Sir, I have 2 years experience in accounts & finance in India and hold a Bachelor Degree in Business Management (BBM) & currently pursuing MBA in Finance. I am proficient in using Tally & MS Office Applications and have excellent skills in accounting & can handle up to finalization. I am on visit visa. I am applying for the above positions and please find my CV attached herewith for your kind reference. Thanks & regards ABDUL MANAF DM

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Congratulation To You!!!
From:  From UK National Lottery (beneficiaryclaims@discuz.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 12, 2010 5 :32: 49 PM 
To:  result@uknational-lottowin.com 

 REFERENCE NUMBER #: UKL/478593G9/19WINNING TICKET #: 112-4540-525-106 This e-mail is to congratulate you as your email address has won you acash prize of 715,000.00 in our Online Lottery Sweepstakes Promotionheld in London 2010. To file your claims, contact; Agent: Mr. Fredrick GoldenE-mail:beneficiaryclaims@discuz.orgTel: +4470457 27319 Note: You are required to tender your Full Name, Full Address, Country OfResidence, Occupation, Age, Sex, Telephone Number to the claims agent,via email for a valid response. Congratulations from all members andstaffs of this program.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Call To Confirm:- +60103822213‏
From:  MR.JOHNSON CHAN LEE (Claims@bartin.edu.tr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 12, 2010 9 :22: 58 PM 
To:   

   EXXON MOBIL MALAYSIA ! Attn: Sir/Madam,Your Email Won $500,000.00 USD.Please contact Our claims Agent:Name: MR.SHAFFIE BIN HASSANE-mail: hmcustomer.dept99@w.cnCall To Confirm:- +60103822213 Fill the Form Below: NAME: .................E-MAIL: ...............PHONE: ................ Regards,MRS.AISH'A MOHD AHMED.

----------


## om faisal

Your Email ID has won 1,000,000.00 Pounds in the Tobacco Award‏
From:  george-lim@sbcglobal.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 21, 2010 12:26:36 PM 
To:   

 Name..... Country.... Address

----------


## om faisal

BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR‏‏
From:  BMW AUTOMOBILE COMPANY PROMOTION 2010 (scitomet@usal.es)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 21, 2010 6:29:33 AM 
To:  bmwinner@bmw.com 

   You are a Winner of a BMW X6 Concept Car and a £750,000.00GBP. with Ticketnumber: 22 5954 78 and Serial number:BMWP / S-A-M 7554-1189 Contact MrJames Fredmond,with the details below:1.Name:2.Address:3.occupation:4.Tel:5.Sex:6.  Age:7.Country:Reply to this email for Claims Email:jamesfredmond@freenet.chRegards,Bmw Promo Team.

----------


## om faisal

Your Email ID was awarded 1,000,000.00 GBP in the Tobacco Award Promo, send your:‏
From:  berry-a@sbcglobal.net 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 20, 2010 8:50:24 AM 
To:   



Names...
Address...
Tel....

----------


## om faisal

Félicitation votre mail est chanceux.‏
From:  Sophie Cousin (sophiecousin@wanadoo.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 24, 2010 4 :35: 51 PM 
To:   

EXCELLENT, 

Félicitation votre mail est chanceux.   

Vous venez de gagner 60.000€  suite au tirage au sort 2010. Veuillez prendre connaissance de ce message qui vient de la Banque Atlantique finance sis au Royaume-Uni Londres dont l’agence auxiliaire est en Afrique. Ceci n’est pas un Spam ni un virus.

Contactez d'urgence le maître ANGELO CASTRO chargé de superviser la loterie à l'adresse ci-dessous: E-mail : maitre.angelo_castro@yahoo.com

Tel: +229 98070712.   

 Les informations suivantes sont à fournir :

Nom :

Prénom : 

Nationalité :

Sexe :

Tel:

Profession :

NB : Après avoir pris connaissance de votre confirmation aux vues des informations fournies au près de notre staff  technique, nous vous ferrons parvenir une procédure de possession de votre gain.

COORDINATRICE FRANCOPHONE

Sophie Cousin

----------


## om faisal

Dear Account User!!!‏
From:  Windows Live Hotmail (jackimg@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 20, 2010 8:47:51 AM 
To:   

Due to the congestion in all MSN, Hotmail, Net Passport users and removal of all unused Old Accounts, Windows would be shutting down all unused Accounts, You will have to confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Info below after clicking the reply button, or your account will be suspended within 24 hours for security reasons. * Full Name: .....................* Email: .........................* Password: ......................* Date of Birth: .................* Country Or Territory: ..........* Occupation : ................... After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconvenience. Warning!!!Account owner that refuses to update his or her account before two weeks of receiving this warning will lose his or her account permanently. Microsoft Corporation, One Microsoft Way, Redmond, WA 98052-6399, USA© 2010 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved. Microsoft, MSN, the MSN logo, Hotmail and Outlook are either registered trademarks or trademarks of Microsoft Corporation in the United States and/or other countries. Sincerely,Windows Live Hotmail,Customer Care.

----------


## om faisal

(No Subject)‏
From:  Mary Helen Wheeler (maryhelenwheeler@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 20, 2010 6:28:50 AM 
To:   




Your E-mail ID has won ONE MILLION POUNDS in the TELECOM PROMO. send

Names.
Address.
Tel.

----------


## om faisal

Dear Account User!!!‏
From:  Windows Live Hotmail (jackimg@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Monday, July 19, 2010 5:12:45 AM 
To:   

Due to the congestion in all MSN, Hotmail, Net Passport users and removal of all unused Old Accounts, Windows would be shutting down all unused Accounts, You will have to confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Info below after clicking the reply button, or your account will be suspended within 24 hours for security reasons. * Full Name: .....................* Email: .........................* Password: ......................* Date of Birth: .................* Country Or Territory: ..........* Occupation : ................... After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconvenience. Warning!!!Account owner that refuses to update his or her account before two weeks of receiving this warning will lose his or her account permanently. Microsoft Corporation, One Microsoft Way, Redmond, WA 98052-6399, USA© 2010 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved. Microsoft, MSN, the MSN logo, Hotmail and Outlook are either registered trademarks or trademarks of Microsoft Corporation in the United States and/or other countries. Sincerely,Windows Live Hotmail,Customer Care.

----------


## om faisal

(Contact Office Email : western.office2@btinternet.com)‏
From:  aohanstveit@kpnmail.nl 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 16, 2010 5:12:58 AM 
To:   



You have a transfer of £1,000,000.00. from Western Union® contact for more information(Contact This Office Email: western.office2@btinternet.com)

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT AND CONFIDENTIAL‏
From:  Mousa Abdulkarim (m_abdulkarim@terra.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Saturday, July 24, 2010 4:05:46 PM 
To:  .x05@hotmail.fr 


ATTN: DEAR FRIEND,  


URGENT AND CONFIDENTIAL WITH DUE HONOUR AND RESPECT . 

I AM DR MOUSA ABDULKARIM THE MANAGER AUDITING AND ACCOUNTS UNIT, FOREIGN REMITTACE DEPT. OF BANK OF AFRICA. 
BURKINA FASO.I GOT YOUR E-MAIL ADDRESS THROUGH INTERNET AND I DECIDED TO CONTACT YOU FOR BENEFICIAL AND A 100% RISK FREE BUSINESS TRANSACTION. 

DURING OUR AUDITING AND INVESTIGATIONS IN THIS BANK MY DEPARTMENT CAME ACCROSS THE SUM OF EIGHTEEN MILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSANDS, UNITED STATES DOLLAR(US $18.5M) ONLY BELONGING TO A DECEASED CUSTOMER OF THIS BANKWHO DIED ALONG WITH HIS NEXT OF KIN IN 25th AEROPLANE CRASH IN COTONOU BENIN REPUBLIC WEST AFIRCA ON THE AIRCRAFT N°BOING UTA 727-200 ON 25 DECEMBER 2003, BEFORE OUR DISCOVERY TO THIS DEVELOPMENT, THERE WAS NO TRACE OF CLAIM FROM ANY PERSON AS THE FUND REMAINS DORMANT IN HIS ACCOUNT WITH THIS BANK. 

ALTHOUGH I KEPT THIS INFORMATION SECRET WITHIN MY JURIDICTION TO ENABLE US TO PUT A CLAIM AND TRANSFER THE SAID AMOUNT THROUGH A TRUST WORTHY FRIEND OVERSEAS WHOM WE SHALL PRESENT TO
AMOUNT THROUGH A TRUST WORTHY FRIEND OVERSEAS WHOM WE SHALL PRESENT TO THE BANK AS THE BONAFIDE NEXT-OF-KIN TO THE DECEASED FOR A PROFITABLE AND SUCCESSFUL DEAL. 

MEANWHILE ALL THE ARRANGEMENT TO PUT CLAIMS AS THE BONAFIDE NEXT-OF-KIN TOTHE DECEASED, TO GET THE REQUIRED APPROVAL AND TRANSFER OF THIS MONEY TO AFOREIGN ACCOUNT HAS BEEN PUT IN PLACE. 

THE DIRECTIVES AND THE NEEDED INFORMATION WILL BE RELAYED TO YOU AS SOON AS YOU INDICATE YOUR INTEREST AND WILLINGNESS TO THIS GREAT BUSINESS OPPORTUNITY. 

INFACT, WE COULD HAVE DONE THIS DEAL ALONE BUT BECAUSE WE CIVIL SERVANTS ARENOT LEGALLY ALLOWED TO OPERATE FOREIGN ACCOUNT AND IT WOULD EVENTUALLY RAISE EYEBROWS ON OUR SIDE DURING THE TIME OF TRANSFER BECAUSE WE ARE STAFF OF THE BANK.THESE ARE THE ACTUAL REASONS IT REQUIRES A SECOND-FELLOW WHO WILL FORWARD CLAIMS BY OUR SUPPORT AS THE BONAFIDE NEXT-OF-KIN WITH COURT AFFIDAVIT TO THE BANK AND ALSO PRESENT A FOREIGN BANK ACCOUNT WHERE THE MONEY ON HIS/HER REQUEST WILL BE RE_TRANSFERED INTO. ON CONCLUSION OF THIS TRANSACTION, 

YOU WILL BE ENTITTLED TO 45% OF THE TOTAL SUM AS GRATIFICATION 5% OF THE TOTAL SUM WILL BE USED TO REINBURSE EXPENSES THAT MIGHT ARISE FROM TELEPHONE BILLS AND OTHER EXPENSES DURING THE TRANSACTION WHILE 50% WILL BE FOR ME AND MY COLLEAGUES HERE. 

PLEASE YOU HAVE BEEN ADVICED TO KEEP TOP SECRET AS WE ARE STILL IN SERVICE AND INTEND TO RETIRE FROM SERVICE AFTER WE CONCLUDE THIS DEAL WITH YOU.I WILL BE MONITORING THE WHOLE SITUATION HERE IN THIS BANK UNTIL YOU CONFIRM THE MONEY IN YOUR ACCOUNT, WE THEN COME DOWN TO YOUR COUNTRY FOR SUBSEQUENT SHARING OF THE FUND ACCORDING TO THE PERCENTAGES PREVIOUSLY INDICATED. 

ALL OTHER NECESSARY INFORMATION WILL BE SENT TO YOU WHEN I HEAR FROM YOU. REPLY TO THIS mail address/  m_abdulkarim@terra.com 

YOURS FAITHFULLY, 
DR MOUSA ABDULKARIM

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

عزيزي الفائز ،‏
From:  mauro.alaibac@unipd.it 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 24, 2010 4:50:00 AM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 
Cc:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 

   عزيزي الفائز ،بي ام دبليو للسيارات الشركة ، ويود أن أهنئكم على نجاحكمكما لدينا واحدة من عشر (10) نجمة جائزة الفائز في هذه السنوات الدوليةتعزيز الوعي (الأكاديميات) وهذا يجعلك فخور مالك العلامة التجارية الجديدةبي ام دبليو X6 مفهوم سيارة 2009 النموذجي وجائزة نقدية قدرها 750،000.00جنيه استرليني جنيه استرليني.للبدء في تجهيز الاتصال جائزة الخاص بك :السيد أليكس جيفرسون ، بي ام دبليو عاملالبريد الإلكتروني : assign-alexjefferson2010@email.chالاتصال به ، مع المسلسل الخاص XZPY/22595478234 : لا ومرجع رقم : بي ام دبليو : 6678BMW45/09. كما توفر المدرجة1. الاسم الكامل :2. العنوان :3. السن :4. الجنس :5. الحالة الاجتماعية :6. رقم الهاتف :7. الجنسية :8. بلد الإقامة :9. التعليق على الاحتلال القصير الخاص بك :مع تحياتي ،السيد ديوك لاريبي ام دبليو تعزيز المنسق

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

MOST URGENT‏
From:  jose.mora (jose.mora@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 13, 2010 8:36:56 AM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF MR JOHN ADAMS,BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER,BANQUE COMMERCIALE DU BURKINA (BCB) BURKINA-FASO. I am the manager of bill and exchange at the foreign  remittance departmentOf Bank BCB Burkina, I got your contact through Burkina Faso information network online services, I know that this message will be a surprise to you and it is coming to you with good intention which will be of mutual benefit for both of us.In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of $ 20m US dollars ( Twenty million US dollars). In an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer who died along with his entire family on July 25th 2000,
   Mr. Andreas 
 Schranner, his wife Maria, their daughter Eich and husband Christian and two children perished in the air France Concorde New York bound flight; please click herehttp://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm 







http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm Since we got information about his death, there is nobody to  stand as his next of kin to  come over and claim his money because the bank cannot release it unless somebody applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines. It is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to make this business proposal to you and release the money to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and Subsequent disbursement since nobody is coming for it and I don't want this money to go into the Bank treasury as unclaimed Bill and it will not be augur well for the fund to be
 unclaimed.The Banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money Remained unclaimed after five years, the money will be  transferred into the Bank treasure as unclaimed fund.The request of foreigner as next of kin in this business is occasioned bythe fact that the customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe cannot standas next of kin to a foreigner. 50 % of this money will be for you as Foreign partner, in respect to the provision of a foreign account, 50 % would be for me. There after I will visit your  country for disbursement according to the percentages indicated. Therefore to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you as arranged, you must apply first to the bank as relations or next of kin of the deceased. Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the textof the application which you will
 fill and send to the office of the Director Foreign Remittance Department, I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements and information's are on my desk. You should contact me immediately as soon as you receive this letter Trusting to hear from you immediately. Yours faithfully,  Mr John Adams.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

UNITED NATIONS ASSISTED PROGRAM‏
From:  MR. GORDON GREEN (mrgordongreen@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 13, 2010 10 :31: 58 AM 
To:   

UNITED NATIONS ASSISTED PROGRAM)
DIRECTORATE OF INTERNATIONAL PAYMENT AND TRANSFERS.
UNITED NATIONS LIAISON OFFICE 
LONDON-UK 

Our Ref: WB/NF/UN/XX028 

Attn : Dear Beneficiary

Hope all is well with you and family. You may not understand why this email came to you.
We have been having a meeting for the passed two months on the Global Economy Crisis which ended two days ago with the UNITED NATIONS BOARD OF TRUSTEES AND AUDITORS with new secretary to the United Nations Mr. Ban Ki-moon.


This email is to all the people that have been scammed in any part of the world, the UNITED NATIONS has agreed to compensate them with the sum of USD$5,000,000,00 each and any other fees owed to them. This includes every foreign contractors that may have not received their contract sum and people that have had an unfinished transaction or international businesses that failed due to Government policies etc.

We found your name in our list and that is why we are contacting you, this have been agreed upon and have been signed. You are advised to contact MR. GORDON GREEN of AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK, as he is our representative. Contact him immediately for your ATM CARD or CASHIER CHECK of USD$5,000,000,00. These funds are in an ATM CARD or CASHIER CHECK for security purpose. So, he will send it to you through A Courier Service Company and you can clear it in any bank of your choice.

Therefore, you should send him your full Names,Age,Marital Status, Residential/Mailing Address, Occupation and Telephone Number where you will want him to send the ATM CARD or CASHIER CHECK to you. Contact MR. GORDON GREEN of AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK immediately for your ATM CARD or CASHIER CHECK :

at e-mail address: afdb.intn.uk.org@hawamail.com 


Thanks and God bless you and your family. Hoping to hear from you as soon as you cash your ATM CARD or CASHIER CHECK . Making the world a better place.

Regards,

Secretary-General Ban Ki-Moon. 
http://www.un.org.sg

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

PLEASE I NEED YOUR ASSISTANCE‏
From:  Mrs Alima Sanwardu (mrsalimasanwardu@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 13, 2010 11:13:38 AM 
To:   

FROM MRS ALIMA SANWARDU.
BILL AND EXCHANGE MANAGER.
BANK OF AFRICA (BOA) 
OUAGADOUGOU , BURKINA FASO.


Dear Friend. 
                                             CONFIDENTIAL

I will like you to help me, in receiving of this fund into your Bank Account. However, it's just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I am the manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance Department of BANK OF Africa (B.O.A) here in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso . In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of (US$25.2 Million dollars) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign Customer (MR. PAUL LOUIS from Paris , France ) who died along with His entire family in July 2003 in a plane crash. and It is clear stated in our Banking rules and regulation a deposited fund which has being Dormant after Eight years shall be reverted as unclaimed fund. 

The Banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after Eight years an above, the money will be transferred into the Bank treasury as unclaimed fund. I agree that 40% of this money will be for you as foreign partner in respect to the provision of a foreign account,   and while 60%would be for me.

If you agree to my business proposal, further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as I receive your return mail.Make sure you keep this transaction as your top secret and make it confidential till we receive the fund into the account that you will provide to the Bank. Don't disclose it to any body, because the secrecy of this transaction is as well as the success of it, have a great day.


Yours faithfully. 
MRS ALIMA SANWARDU.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

From Mr Peter Akayesu‏
From:  Peter akayesu (peterakayesu@yahoo.co.jp)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 13, 2010 11 :56: 07 AM 
To:   

From Mr Peter Akayesu 

Dear,
Don t be amazed receiving this mail from me, it is because I have carefully selected you as my best friend and partner and a friend indeed will never disappoint his true friend. I got your contact from your country directory,please i need your help also selecte you as a trust-worthy person,i hope you can help me to receive this money in your conutry.

I am Peter B. Akayesu, the only Son of late Mr and Mrs Jean Paul Akayesu. My father was a very weathy Gold Merchant Monrovia the Gold Capital of republic of Liberia my  father was poisoned by his business associates while my mother died when i am little and my father took me so special because I am his only son.

Before the death of my father on 14th September 2006 in a hospital here in Cote D ivoire, he secretly called me and told me that he has the sum of USD10,000,000,00 MILLION TEN MILLION U.S DOLLARS which he deposited in the security company in London.
For you information all the decument that conver the fund is interet with me.He also made me understand that it was because of this money he was poisoned by his business associates while on a business trip with them and he instructed me to look for a partner who will help me to get the money out from the security company and invest it for me, my purpose of contacting you is for you to help receive this money to your country before this people who kill my father will kill me too I m now hiding in a local place here and I will compensate you with 30% of this money if you help me to get this money out from security company London.

l hope you will not betray the trust i have on you because this money is my only hope in this life and you will also help me to come over to your country to continue my education while you will invest my own share of the money for me. 

Please I relied on you as I am assuring you once again to be loyal to me since there is neither risk nor any implications concerning the money is an inheritance from my late father.I am waiting to hear from you.

Best Regreds 
From Peter Akayesu

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

very Urgent,‏
From:  faith william (faith.william6@rediffmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Tuesday, July 13, 2010 2:50:14 PM 
To:   

Hi, GOD bless you
From  faith  William
Dear In Christ  

I'm faith  William,
Pls I'm seeking for your attention to assist me in transferring sum of (USD$9.400,000) to your Account. It's deposited in a Security company here in Cote d'ivoire by My late father. But my uncle trait my life badly here.
pls help me
More details later thanks and God bless,
reply me with this email addres
faith.william@hotmail.fr,
best regard
From From faith William
very  Urgent,

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good Day My good friend,‏
From:  Denice Golma (denice_xgolma@hotmail.com)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Tuesday, July 13, 2010 4 :35: 03 PM 
To:   




Good Day My good friend,

Let me start by introducing myself, I am Mr Denice Golma ,an ACCOUNTS OFFICER with an African Bank in Burkina-Faso of West Africa. I am writing you this letter based on the latest development at my bank which I will like to bring to your personal edification,($9million transfer claims ).This is a legitimate transaction and you will be paid 30% for your "Assistance".If you are interested, kindly fill the below for the next step. 

full names: 

phone line: 

country of origin: 

age: 

occupation: 

marital status: 

your bank information 

account name: 

account type: 

account number: 

bank address and phone/fax: 

yours Sincerely 

Mr Denice Golma

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Mise � jour de votre compte PayPal‏
From:  service@paypal.fr 
 This message may be a phishing scam. Learn more 
Sent: Wednesday, July 14, 2010 4:00:56 AM 
To:   

 Les informations concernant votre compte: 
Cher utilisateur PayPal:

Attention! Votre Compte PayPal à été limité!

Dans le cadre de notre mesure de securité, nous procedons regulièrement à l'activité de l'écran PayPal d'apprendre recemment En vous contacte apres avoir relevé un problème sur votre Compte.Nous demandons des informations Auprés de vous pour la raison suivante:

Notre système a detécté des charges inhabituelles sur une carte de credit lieé à votre Compte PayPal.

Cliquez ici pour activer votre compte 



Cordialement,

PayPal Email ID: 9247-1908

Département de l'examen des comptes de PayPal.

Le Corp Copyright © 1999-2010 PayPal. Tous les droits resérvés.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

URGENT DEAL & CONFIDENTIAL‏
From:  Mr.Mark Lee (mr.mark_lee@cantv.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 14, 2010 6:07:26 AM 
To:  mr.mark_lee@cantv.net 

 From: Mr.Mark Lee,
Director, South Africa Department
Of Mineral and Energy.
South Africa.
Reply Me Back Urgent

Dear Friend,
                                                                                   (MUTUAL BENEFIT)

I am Mr.Mark Lee, South Africa Department of Mineral and Energy.

I make this contact with you based on the need for assistance with a money transfer. This amount $32.5m represents over invoiced contract Value Executed on behalf of Department by a foreign contracting firm, which actually worth US$3 Billion and we deliberately over-invoiced the amount to US$3,032,500,000 (Three Billion and Thirty Two Million and five hundred thousand United States Dollars., which we the officials over-invoiced deliberately, of which the actual sum has been paid to the contractor that executed the contract, leaving the over-invoiced sum of US$32,500,000. I only want to present your information to our department for the stated sum to be paid to your bank account. I have all the documents to validate the transaction. This is very risk free.

Should you be willing to assist me in this transaction? Your share of the sum will be 30% of the $32.5million, 65% for us and 5% for taxation and miscellaneous expenses.

Email me on my direct email address above to show your interest and also for me to give you more insight on how the transaction will be executed.

Best Regards,

Mr.Mark Lee,
THIS IS MY CELL PHONE:+27-734-626-665



Neu: GMX De-Mail - Einfach wie E-Mail, sicher wie ein Brief!    
Jetzt De-Mail-Adresse reservieren: http://portal.gmx.net/de/go/demail

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

DEAR FRIEND GO THROUGH THIS EMAIL,‏
From:  MUTUAL AGREEMENT (monicaforpets@yahoo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 14, 2010 6 :25: 19 PM 
To:   

For your Attention, Dear Friend,

My name is Sergent Richard Donaldnelson, I am an American soldier, I am serving in the military with the 1st Armored Division in Iraq , as you know we are being attacked by insurgents everyday and car bombs.We managed to move part of funds belonging to Saddam Hussein's family in 2004.

The total amount is US$7 Million dollars in cash, mostly 100 dollar bills,this money has been kept somewhere outside Baghdad for some time but with the proposed troop in increase by president Barrack Obama, to end the suicide bombing and make peace with Iraq militant and terrorist ,we are afraid that the money may be discovered hence we want to move this money to you for safekeeping pending the completion of our assignment here.

READ THIS WEBSITE VERY WELL AND GET BACK TO ME.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/2988455.stm We are ready to compensate you with good percentage of the funds, No strings attached, Iraq is a war zone, we plan on using diplomatic means to ship the money out as military cargo to your home, under diplomatic immunity cover.

I am contacting you in confidence, all arrangement for the successful delivery has been put in place, all we need from you is to receive the cargo from the diplomat, If you are interested I will send you the full details, my job is to find a good partner that we can trust and that will assist us. Can I trust you? When you receive this letter, kindly send me an e-mail signifying your interest.

Regards ,
Sgt. Richard Donaldnelson

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATTENTION WINNER‏
From:  TOYOTA MOTORS CORPORATION (alert@w.cn.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 14, 2010 10:09:30 PM 
To:   

www.china-lottery.netAsia gameswww.asiagame.cn TOYOTA MOTORS CORPORATION INTERNATIONALPRIZE NOTIFICATION 2010 NEW CARS PROMOTION We are pleased to inform you of the result of the just concluded annualfinal draws held on the 1st July,2010 by Toyota Motor Company inconjunction with the Japan International Email Lottery WorldwidePromotion, your email address was among the 20 Lucky winners who wonUS$1,000,000.00 each on the Toyota Motors Company Email Promotion programdated as stated above. This is from the total price of $20 million UnitedState Dollars ($20,000,000.00usd) shared among the 20 lucky winners; youare therefore approved for a lump payment of US$1,000,000.00 Dollars, in


cash, including a Toyota car which is the winning present /amount for theSecond category winners. However the results were released and declared on the 26th January, 2010and your email address attached to ticket number 4500542188(TMPWAYZ20051),with serial number 454-17 drew the lucky number 3,8,13,22,27,41 and bonusnumber 12, your INSURANCE Number: FLS433/453L/GMSA. The online draws wasconducted by a random selection of email addresses from an exclusive listof 35,031 E-mail addresses of individuals and corporate bodies picked byan advanced automated random computer search from the internet. However,no tickets were sold but all email addresses were assigned to differentticket numbers for representation and privacy to make sure the moneyreaches you. The selection process was carried out through random selection in ourcomputerized email selection machine (TOPAZ) from a database of over250,000 email addresses drawn from all the continents of the world. ThisEmail Lottery Promotion is approved by the Japanese Gaming Board and alsoLicensed by the International Association of Gaming Regulators (IAGR).Thislottery is the 3rd of its kind and we intend to sensitize the generalpublic about Toyota motors 2010 new cars (Toyota motors 2010 latestcars).As indicated by the computerized selection machine, your luckywinning number falls within our Asia booklet representative office in THEREPUBLIC OF THE CHINA as showed in the coupon. For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning informationconfidential and private until your claim is processed and your moneyremitted to you in whatever manner you deem fit to claim the prize moneyand the Toyota car your winning present. This is part of our precautionaryand security measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse ofthis program. In other to claim your US$1,000,000.00 winning prize, whichhas been deposited in a designated bank by Toyota Motors Company Ltd andinsured to Royal Insurance company with Insurance Number(FLS433/453L/GMSA)to make sure the winning prize US$1,000,000.00 and theToyota car reaches you intact and complete. The Toyota car shipping documents will be forwarded to you to claim (AToyota car which is the winning present for second category winners) inany port of your choice, once your winning amount US$1,000,000.00processed and transfer to you. However, you have to fill the form below together with the name of theport where your winning present a Toyota car should be ship to and send itto the online promotion manager of THE TOYOTA MOTOR CORPORATION forverification on this email ID; draws_toyota@w.cn and then you will bedirected to the payee bank where the sum of US$1,000,000.00 has alreadybeen deposited in your favor under your email address. FILL THE FORM BELOW; Name:.............Age:.................Sex…………..Ad  dress  ::(:  resident address only)........... .Your other email................Phone........................  ....Occupation..................Amount won………………………..Country……………………………….Name and address of the port for shipment of your winningcar………………………………...........Short comment on our products ………….. Announced,Management.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

عزيزي الفائز ،‏
From:  mauro.alaibac@unipd.it 
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 24, 2010 2:00:41 AM 
To:  bmwwinner@bmw.com 
Cc:  bmwpromotionwinner@bmw.com 

   عزيزي الفائز ،بي ام دبليو للسيارات الشركة ، ويود أن أهنئكم على نجاحكمكما لدينا واحدة من عشر (10) نجمة جائزة الفائز في هذه السنوات الدوليةتعزيز الوعي (الأكاديميات) وهذا يجعلك فخور مالك العلامة التجارية الجديدةبي ام دبليو X6 مفهوم سيارة 2009 النموذجي وجائزة نقدية قدرها 750،000.00جنيه استرليني جنيه استرليني.للبدء في تجهيز الاتصال جائزة الخاص بك :السيد أليكس جيفرسون ، بي ام دبليو عاملالبريد الإلكتروني : assign-alexjefferson2010@email.chالاتصال به ، مع المسلسل الخاص XZPY/22595478234 : لا ومرجع رقم : بي ام دبليو : 6678BMW45/09. كما توفر المدرجة1. الاسم الكامل :2. العنوان :3. السن :4. الجنس :5. الحالة الاجتماعية :6. رقم الهاتف :7. الجنسية :8. بلد الإقامة :9. التعليق على الاحتلال القصير الخاص بك :مع تحياتي ،السيد ديوك لاريبي ام دبليو تعزيز المنسق

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

ATTENTION WINNER‏
From:  TOYOTA MOTORS CORPORATION (alert@w.cn.org)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wednesday, July 14, 2010 10:09:38 PM 
To:   

www.china-lottery.netAsia gameswww.asiagame.cn TOYOTA MOTORS CORPORATION INTERNATIONALPRIZE NOTIFICATION 2010 NEW CARS PROMOTION We are pleased to inform you of the result of the just concluded annualfinal draws held on the 1st July,2010 by Toyota Motor Company inconjunction with the Japan International Email Lottery WorldwidePromotion, your email address was among the 20 Lucky winners who wonUS$1,000,000.00 each on the Toyota Motors Company Email Promotion programdated as stated above. This is from the total price of $20 million UnitedState Dollars ($20,000,000.00usd) shared among the 20 lucky winners; youare therefore approved for a lump payment of US$1,000,000.00 Dollars, incash,


including a Toyota car which is the winning present /amount for theSecond category winners. However the results were released and declared on the 26th January, 2010and your email address attached to ticket number 4500542188(TMPWAYZ20051),with serial number 454-17 drew the lucky number 3,8,13,22,27,41 and bonusnumber 12, your INSURANCE Number: FLS433/453L/GMSA. The online draws wasconducted by a random selection of email addresses from an exclusive listof 35,031 E-mail addresses of individuals and corporate bodies picked byan advanced automated random computer search from the internet. However,no tickets were sold but all email addresses were assigned to differentticket numbers for representation and privacy to make sure the moneyreaches you. The selection process was carried out through random selection in ourcomputerized email selection machine (TOPAZ) from a database of over250,000 email addresses drawn from all the continents of the world. ThisEmail Lottery Promotion is approved by the Japanese Gaming Board and alsoLicensed by the International Association of Gaming Regulators (IAGR).Thislottery is the 3rd of its kind and we intend to sensitize the generalpublic about Toyota motors 2010 new cars (Toyota motors 2010 latestcars).As indicated by the computerized selection machine, your luckywinning number falls within our Asia booklet representative office in THEREPUBLIC OF THE CHINA as showed in the coupon. For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning informationconfidential and private until your claim is processed and your moneyremitted to you in whatever manner you deem fit to claim the prize moneyand the Toyota car your winning present. This is part of our precautionaryand security measure to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse ofthis program. In other to claim your US$1,000,000.00 winning prize, whichhas been deposited in a designated bank by Toyota Motors Company Ltd andinsured to Royal Insurance company with Insurance Number(FLS433/453L/GMSA)to make sure the winning prize US$1,000,000.00 and theToyota car reaches you intact and complete. The Toyota car shipping documents will be forwarded to you to claim (AToyota car which is the winning present for second category winners) inany port of your choice, once your winning amount US$1,000,000.00processed and transfer to you. However, you have to fill the form below together with the name of theport where your winning present a Toyota car should be ship to and send itto the online promotion manager of THE TOYOTA MOTOR CORPORATION forverification on this email ID; draws_toyota@w.cn and then you will bedirected to the payee bank where the sum of US$1,000,000.00 has alreadybeen deposited in your favor under your email address. FILL THE FORM BELOW; Name:.............Age:.................Sex…………..Ad  dress  ::(:  resident address only)........... .Your other email................Phone........................  ....Occupation..................Amount won………………………..Country……………………………….Name and address of the port for shipment of your winningcar………………………………...........Short comment on our products ………….. Announced,Management.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Tickets No. lotto/2010/ATM‏
From:  ® ATM Jackpot Lottery (atmcard@online.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 15, 2010 4:43:38 AM 
To:   

Date: 15th July 2010Tickets No. lotto/2010/ATM Dear Lucky Winner, You have won has Won US$ 1,000,000 Million Dollars ATM Card FromThe Free internet lotteries, Which your e-mail address have beenChosen today on the 15th July 2010, To free lotto TicketsNumber#. lotto/2010/ATM. http://www.freeinternetlottery.com/terms.php  Please contact our Release Agent Winning Information=================================Mr. Mark Rollinsonline.atmcard2010@yahoo.com.hk+234-807-249-5177================================= 1. Full Name:2. Address:3. Occupation:4. Country:5. Telephone:6. Sex:7. Age:8. How Do You Feel As A Winner: All Prizes must be claimed within 4 weeks of draw results.only one claim submission will be required. Successful claimswill be honoured within 60 days of claim

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Western Union YES!!!‏
From:  Western Union Money Transfer (nobsauto@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 15, 2010 10:29:34 AM 
To:   

Dear Sir/Madam, In this our newly introduced programme, no purchase is necessary. To western union promotion online,you must have a valid email address. Selections are done automatically through our machine to select through extraction, the first twelve million email addresses and the selection of fifteen randomly. The twelve million will be entered to the Present Draw. Email addresses that Match all 5 (five) Numbers in Correct Order.There is an issue with the WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER in the amount of One Million eigth Hundred and Fifty Thousand United State of America Dollars $1,850,000.00 directed in cash credited to file UNP/9066336466/10 as 2010 payment, at the owner of this email address.This is from a total cash prize of $200,980,000.00 (US$ Two Hundred Million and Nine Hundred and Eigthy Thousand US dollars ) shared amongst the first fifteen (15) lucky winners inthis category all over the globe.All participants were selected randomly from World Wide Website through Computer draws system and extracted from over 100.000 companies and Personal e-mails we choose to send it to an email address instead of a name. We are unable to complete a transfer directed at this email address, so we require some more information in 
directed at this email address, so we require some more information in order to complete this transfer. FULL NAME:FULL CONTACT ADDRESS:MOBILE PHONE NUMBER:OCCUPATION:MARITAL STATUS AND AGE: In order to resolve this isssue, please email via Western Union Solicitors Fund Verification Department:Name: ERIKA JONESEmail:erikajones@fastwebmail.itTELEPHONE:+254  732666197 As soon as this information is received, and you have complied with the requirements of procurement of your file, payment will be made to your nominated bank account or at the counter directly from The Western Union transferring Bank.When emailing, please use reference number 623000 for our mutual convenience. For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning information confidential till your claims is processed and your money remitted to you in whatever manner you deem fit to claim your prize.Congratulations! Once more from all members and staff of this program that has ensured that this competition was successfully conductedTHE MANAGEMENT OF WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER OFFICE KENYA BRANCH. Sincerely,MR.Morris Edward

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

very Urgent,‏
From:  faith william (faith.william6@rediffmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 15, 2010 10:58:38 AM 
To:   

Hi, GOD bless you
From  faith  William
Dear In Christ  

I'm faith  William,
Pls I'm seeking for your attention to assist me in transferring sum of (USD$9.400,000) to your Account. It's deposited in a Security company here in Cote d'ivoire by My late father. But my uncle trait my life badly here.
pls help me
More details later thanks and God bless,
reply me with this email addres
faith.william@hotmail.fr,
best regard
From From faith William
very  Urgent,

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Tickets No. lotto/2010/ATM‏
From:  ® ATM Jackpot Lottery (atmcard@online.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 15, 2010 11:13:01 AM 
To:   

Date: 15th July 2010Tickets No. lotto/2010/ATM Dear Lucky Winner, You have won has Won US$ 1,000,000 Million Dollars ATM Card FromThe Free internet lotteries, Which your e-mail address have beenChosen today on the 15th July 2010, To free lotto TicketsNumber#. lotto/2010/ATM. http://www.freeinternetlottery.com/terms.php  Please contact our Release Agent Winning Information=================================Mr. Mark Rollinsonline.atmcard2010@yahoo.com.hk+234-807-249-5177================================= 1. Full Name:2. Address:3. Occupation:4. Country:5. Telephone:6. Sex:7. Age:8. How Do You Feel As A Winner: All Prizes must be claimed within 4 weeks of draw results.only one claim submission will be required. Successful claimswill be honoured within 60 days of claim

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Western Union YES!!!‏
From:  Western Union Money Transfer (nobsauto@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 15, 2010 11:55:19 AM 
To:   

Dear Sir/Madam, In this our newly introduced programme, no purchase is necessary. To western union promotion online,you must have a valid email address. Selections are done automatically through our machine to select through extraction, the first twelve million email addresses and the selection of fifteen randomly. The twelve million will be entered to the Present Draw. Email addresses that Match all 5 (five) Numbers in Correct Order.There is an issue with the WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER in the amount of One Million eigth Hundred and Fifty Thousand United State of America Dollars $1,850,000.00 directed in cash credited to file UNP/9066336466/10 as 2010 payment, at the owner of this email address.This is from a total cash prize of $200,980,000.00 (US$ Two Hundred Million and Nine Hundred and Eigthy Thousand US dollars ) shared amongst the first fifteen (15) lucky winners inthis category all over the globe.All participants were selected randomly from World Wide Website through Computer draws system and extracted from over 100.000 companies and Personal e-mails we choose to send it to an email address instead of a name. We are unable to complete a transfer



directed at this email address, so we require some more information in order to complete this transfer. FULL NAME:FULL CONTACT ADDRESS:MOBILE PHONE NUMBER:OCCUPATION:MARITAL STATUS AND AGE: In order to resolve this isssue, please email via Western Union Solicitors Fund Verification Department:Name: ERIKA JONESEmail:erikajones@fastwebmail.itTELEPHONE:+254  732666197 As soon as this information is received, and you have complied with the requirements of procurement of your file, payment will be made to your nominated bank account or at the counter directly from The Western Union transferring Bank.When emailing, please use reference number 623000 for our mutual convenience. For security reasons, you are advised to keep your winning information confidential till your claims is processed and your money remitted to you in whatever manner you deem fit to claim your prize.Congratulations! Once more from all members and staff of this program that has ensured that this competition was successfully conductedTHE MANAGEMENT OF WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER OFFICE KENYA BRANCH. Sincerely,MR.Morris Edward

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Good Day My good friend,‏
From:  hadji kagome (madualihadji70@voila.fr)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 15, 2010 12:30:02 PM 
To:   



Good Day My good friend,

FROM: MR.HADJI MADU ALI.       
This message might meet you in utmost surprise. However, it all just my urgent need for a foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I am assured of your capability and reliability to champion this business opportunity when i prayed to God about you.

I.am a banker by profession in BURKINA-FASO, WEST AFRICA and currently holding the post of assistant foreign remittance director in our bank. I have the opportunity of transferring the left over funds ($9 Million Dollars) of one of my bank clients who died along with his entire family in a plane crash.

Hence; i am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 60/40 if you agree to my business proposal. Further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as i receive your return mail immediately  you receive this letter.
Please indicate your willingness by sending the below information for more clarification and easy communication.
full names:
phone line:
country of origin:
age:
occupation:
marital status:
your bank information
account name:
account type:
account number:
bank address and phone/fax:
Trusting to hear from you immediately.

Thanks & 
Best Regards,
FROM: MR.HADJI MADU ALI.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

!!!WINNING/AWARD FINAL NOTIFICATION!!!!!!WINNING/AWARD FINAL NOTIFICATION!!!‏
From:  UK NATIONAL LOTTERY (claiming_prize@hotmail.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Thursday, July 15, 2010 1:24:01 PM 
To:   



                                       UK  NATIONAL LOTTERY 
INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE AWARD LONDON MILLION INT & NATIONAL LOTTERY PROMOTION OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO. 

                WINNING/AWARD FINAL NOTIFICATION 
www.acculotto.com



MOTTO :


CELEBRATING THE DIFFERENCE YOU'VE MADE 

950,000.00 Euros  EMAIL SELECTION AWARD WINNING  PRIZE 2010 



 !!!CONGRATULATION!!! 



Dear Lucky Winner, 

We are pleased to inform you of the result of the E-MAILS LOTTERY RAFFLE DRAW an  International program held on the   4th of JULY 2010.Your e-mail address was attached to the following informations 




(1) TICKET NUMBER:             6325698-44596-222 

(2) SERIAL NUMBER:             BATCH/410-32659 

(3) LUCKY DRAW NUMBER:  4014-236985744 



which consequently won in the 2nd category, you have therefore been approved for a lump sum payment of(950,000.00 Euros Nine Hundred and fifty Thousand Euros) . 



NOTE: Due to mix up of some numbers and names, we ask that you keep your winning information confidential until your claim has been processed and your money remitted to you. This is part of our security protocols to avoid double claiming and unwarranted abuse of this program by some participants. 



All participants were selected through a computer ballot system drawn from over 20,000 company and 30,000,000 individual email addresses from all over the world. 



 This promotional program takes place every year. This lottery was promoted and sponsored by International software organization committee, we hope with part of your winning you will take part in our next coming (1million euro) international lottery. 



To file for your claim, Please contact the claiming Agent stated below to receive your winning Money immediately: 



NAME: MR  COLINS SMITH. 

Email: (claimingofficer1@voila.fr ) 


 CONGRATULATIONS: Contact your claim agent for due processing and remittance of your prize money to a designated account of your choice. Remember, you must contact your claims officer not later than 

27/07/2010. After this date, all funds will be returned as unclaimed. 



NOTE: In order to avoid unnecessary delays and complications, please remember to quote your reference numbers in every one of your Correspondences with your officers. 



Furthermore,should there be any change of your address, do inform your claims officer as soon as possible. 



Congratulations again from all our staff and thank you for being part of our Promotions program. 



We wish you continued good fortunes. 

Best regards. 



The Management, 
Lottery Organisation. 
MR  BASHIM HUSSAN

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

haitham - US visa lottery results now available, reply by July 19‏
From:  USA Green Card (lottery@usa-green-card.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 16, 2010 6:07:21 AM 
To:  m 

 find out if you are a winner of the green card lottery!

The US Government has now notified all winners of the 2009 US Visa Lottery.
If you participated in last year's green card program, please access your online account to view your results.

If you wish to participate in the next program, we are now accepting registrations for 2010.
Renew your registration today to avoid processing delays, take full advantage of our personalized application review, and guarantee your inclusion in this year's visa program.

Save 20% when you register before July 19.  Use Discount Code 10980298.

REGISTER HERE 

Access your existing account to renew your registration for the 2010 green card program:

URL:  http://www.usa-green-card.com/GC2_Ac...dminLogin.aspx
Username:  x1103157A
Password:  GIDAYF56

Enjoy all the benefits of a US visa, including:

the legal and permanent right to live and work in the US. 
health, education, and employment benefits. 
the opportunity to become a US citizen.
Want to learn more about the Green Card Program and our services?
Visit us at http://www.usa-green-card.com for complete program information and the application form.

Build a better future for you and your family in the US!
Complete your 2010 green card application here:  http://www.usa-green-card.com/GC_FormApplication.asp

USA Green Card
Astor Station, PO Box 231117
Boston, MA  02123-1117  USA
http://www.usa-green-card.com
lottery@usa-green-card.com



The Diversity Immigrant Visa Lottery is an official program of the US Government  To end future notices, reply to this message with "delist" in the subject line.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your email ID won £1,000,000 {call Tel:+447024091677}‏
From:  FreeLotto/PlasmaNet Inc Online Lottery (info@freelotto.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 15, 2010 8:03:37 PM 
Tocom 

You are receiving this message because you are a Winner of £1,000,000.00GBPin the July round of the FreeLotto/PlasmaNet Inc Online Lottery game. Toclaims send your Name,Age,Sex,Occupation,Address,Country,Mobile number toMr. Alexia Latham on Email:frelotplasmanet01@9.cn or call : +447024091677.Yours truly,Mrs. Doria Aoran

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Confindential.‏
From:  Mr.Malaki Mazen. (malakimazen2000@gmail.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Thursday, July 15, 2010 3 :20: 57 PM 
To:  . (.) 

Dear Friend,                                     
                                           Confindential
This message might meet you in utmost surprise. However, it's just my urgent need for foreign partner that made me to contact you for this transaction. I got your contact from chambers of commerce search while I was searching for a foreign partner. I assured of your capability and reliability to champion this business opportunity when I prayed about you.

I am a banker by profession in BURKINA FASO, WEST AFRICA and currently holding the post of manager of bill and exchange at the foreign remittance department of (BOA) Bank of Africa. I have the opportunity to meet unclaimed funds of ($25.5 Million Dollars) belong to our deceased customer who died along with his entire family in a plane crash. 

Hence; I am inviting you for a business deal where this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 60/40 if you agree to my business proposal. Further details of the transfer will be forwarded to you as soon as I receive your urgent mail.as you knows, every bank have their process for transfer.

Please indicate your willingness by sending your information for more clarification and easy communication, Your full name, Your telephone and fax numbers, enable me process the application form which I will send to you, bearing the deceased customers informations, which you will be glad to have.

Hope you will be interested in this Business opportunity.Waiting for your urgent mail. 

Remain Bless.
Best Regards, 
Mr.Malaki Mazen.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

CONGRATULATION WORLD-CUP_HELPERS_LOTTERY_PROMOTION (View Attachment)‏
From:  WORLD-CUP_HELPERS_LOTTERY_PROMOTION (awsed@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 16, 2010 6:12:59 AM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 CONGRATUL...doc (105.5 KB)  


CONGRATULATION WORLD-CUP_HELPERS_LOTTERY_PROMOTION  (View Attachment)

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Know this about your payment‏
From:  EMMANUEL MENSAH (huntclubfoods@bellnet.ca)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 16, 2010 7:19:05 AM 
To:   

  I am Rev. Emmanuel Mensah ,the new Information and Database Analyst of the Treasury/Payment Investigation Department, International Commercial Bank of Ghana(ICB), Accra Ghana.,I have to write you with my private email ID because of the content of the message.The earlier you pay attention to this particular email, the better for you. I noticed these abnormalities/irregularities in your payment file last week when I was going through several out-going payment files on my payment desk. I have decided to contact you through this medium because your fund has been intercepted. The ICB of Ghana, Accra Ghana as the accredited commercial bank by the Apex bank here in Ghana under my Payment Desk has intercepted your funds as a result of fraudulent activities noticed among those that claimed to be helping you to receive your approved payment.I'm contacting you on trust and with absolute confidence that you should as a matter of utmost urgency pay attention to this particular e-mail from me andstop any further contact/communication with anybody, group or individual because apart from me,


other person is in the position to help you and get your approved funds transferred to your bank account in your country. Your African partners who promised to help you are presently working with an officer of the bank to use your name ,intercept and divert your funds to another account that neither bears your name nor belongs to you. If you listen to me and follow my advice and directives I promise to put all logistics in place and all modalities worked out for a smooth actualization of your transaction and transfer of your approved funds into your account in your country without any problem within the next few working days of commencement of the project provided you adhere to my own advice and instructions. I want you to contact me urgently upon receipt of this mail today.I will personally get any complications/abnormalities/irregularities caused by them corrected using my good office as soon as possible and ensure a successful transfer of all the funds into your account without any problem.MY CONDITIONS:1. After using my good office/position to accomplish the needful on your behalf,you shall give me 10% only of the total fund after transfer of all the funds into your account in your country.2. I will prefer that you keep my involvement 100% secret and confidential even after the transfer is executed. This is the only reliable channel for you to receive your approved payment otherwise all other efforts must be in vain. Regards,  Rev. Emmanuel MensahDatabase Analyst.IC Bank of Ghana.Accra , Ghana

----------


## om faisal

Full view

 This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Attention Is Kindly Needed!!‏
From:  JENNEFER MORGAN (jennymgn@careoption.com.my)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 16, 2010 8:38:15 AM 
To:   

Greetings from Jennefer Morgan, after going through your information over the internet i decided to contact you for friendship and assistance for distribution of my inheritance towards charity. My name is Jennefer Morgan; I am a dying woman who has decided to donate what I have for the good work of charity. I am 60 years old and I was diagnosed for breast cancer for about 2 years now. I have been touched by God to donate from what I have inherited from my late husband to you for the good work of God, rather than allow my husband evil relatives to use my husband hard earned funds ungodly. They don't care about man kind, all they care is how to rob some money from me and spend them ungodly. Please pray that the good Lord forgives me my sins. I have asked God to forgive me and I believe he has because He is a merciful God. I will be going in for a surgery soon and I want to make sure that I make this donation before undergoing my surgery. I decided to donate the sum of $2,500,000 (two million five hundred thousand dollars) to you for the good work of the lord, and also to help the motherless and less privilege and also for the assistance of the widows 
This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Your Attention Is Kindly Needed!!‏
From:  JENNEFER MORGAN (jennymgn@careoption.com.my)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 16, 2010 8:38:15 AM 
To:   

Greetings from Jennefer Morgan, after going through your information over the internet i decided to contact you for friendship and assistance for distribution of my inheritance towards charity. My name is Jennefer Morgan; I am a dying woman who has decided to donate what I have for the good work of charity. I am 60 years old and I was diagnosed for breast cancer for about 2 years now. I have been touched by God to donate from what I have inherited from my late husband to you for the good work of God, rather than allow my husband evil relatives to use my husband hard earned funds ungodly. They don't care about man kind, all they care is how to rob some money from me and spend them ungodly. Please pray that the good Lord forgives me my sins. I have asked God to forgive me and I believe he has because He is a merciful God. I will be going in for a surgery soon and I want to make sure that I make this donation before undergoing my surgery. I decided to donate the sum of $2,500,000 (two million five hundred thousand dollars) to you for the good work of the lord, and also to help the motherless and less privilege and also for the assistance of the widows and unfortunate mothers. At the moment I cannot take any telephone calls right now due to the fact that my husband's relatives are always around me and trying to see if they can overhear my conversations and my health status as well.I wish you all the best and may the good Lord bless you abundantly, and please use the funds well and always extend the good work to others. I have informed my consultant about the ($2,500,000.00). it is true that I dont know you and you don't know, but I have been directed by God to contact you for this. Thanks and God bless. I will direct you further after hearing from you. NB: I will appreciate your utmost confidentiality in this matter until the task is accomplished as I don't want anything that will jeopardize my wish. Also I will be contacting with you only by email as I don't want my husband relations or anybody to know because they are always around me.Reply me through this my most private email: (jennefermorgan@yahoo.com.hk) Regards,Mrs. Jennefer Morgan

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

FROM THE DESK OF:MR JULIUS GULL,‏
From:  Mr Julius Gull (mr_julius_gull@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 16, 2010 4 :52: 43 PM 
To:   

FROM THE DESK OF:MR JULIUS GULL,
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING SECTION,
INTERNATIONAL BANK OF AFRICA(BOA)
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA-FASO,WEST AFRICA,
MY PRIVATE EMAIL ADDRESS: mr.julius.gull@sify.com 

                                  REPLY URGENT PLEASE

DEAR FRIEND,

THIS MESSAGE MIGHT MEET YOU IN UTMOST SURPRISE, HOWEVER,IT'S JUST MY URGENT NEED FOR FOREIGN PARTNER THAT MADE ME TO CONTACT YOU FOR THIS TRANSACTION.

I AM A BANKER BY PROFESSION FROM BURKINA FASO IN WEST AFRICA AND CURRENTLY HOLDING THE POST OF DIRECTOR AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING UNIT OF THE BANK.I HAVE THE OPPORTUNITY OF TRANSFERING THE LEFT OVER FUNDS ($25 MILLION) OF ONE OF MY BANK CLIENTS WHO DIED ALONG WITH HIS ENTIRE FAMILY ON  31 OCTOBER 2000,IN A PLANE CRASH.

HENCE,I AM INVITING YOU FOR A BUSINESS DEAL WHERE THIS MONEY CAN BE SHAREDBETWEEN US IN THE RATIO OF 60/30 WHILE 10% WILL BE MAPPED OUT FOR EXPENSES.IF YOU AGREE TO MY BUSINESS PROPOSAL.FURTHER DETAILS OF THE TRANSFER WILL BE FORWARDED TO YOU AS SOON AS I RECEIVE YOUR

RETURN MAIL,

1. FULL NAME: 
2. YOUR TELEPHONE NUMBER AND FAX NUMBER:
3. YOUR CONTACT ADDRESS:  
4.YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS; 
5.YOUR AGE: 
6.YOUR SEX: 
7.YOUR OCCUPATION: 
8.YOUR COMPANY:
9.YOUR COUNTRY: 

YOU SHOULD CONTACT ME IMMEDIATELY AS SOON AS YOU RECEIVE THIS LETTER WRITING ME TO MY PRIVATE
EMAILADDRESS: mr.julius.gull@sify.com 

HAVE A GREAT DAY,
YOURS,
MR JULIUS GULL.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR HELP FOR THIS TRANSFER CONFIDENTIAL PLEASE.‏
From:  Braimon Hamado (mrbraimon.hamado@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 16, 2010 5:02:41 PM 
To:   



Good day,
                  My greetings to you and the family.

Thanks you for reading my mail and I am contacting you concerning a customer and an abandoned huge amount of money placed under our banks management years ago, I contacted you independently of my investigation and no one is informed of this communication and I would like to intimate you with certain facts that I believe would be of interest to you and me and the family in future. 

My name is  Mr Braimon Hamado, I am in the Auditing and Accounting Manager with Bank of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.In my department i discovered an abandoned sum of (US$10M DOLLARS) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer (MR. RICHARD BURSON from Florida, U.S.A) who died along with his entire family on November 1999 in a plane crash.  

I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($10M USD) to your account within 14 banking days. 

This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim, foreigner has the brave to speak and to apply for the claim as the inheritance beneficiary of this transfer. 
I don't want the money to go into the Reserve Bank of  Burkina Faso (RBBF), as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why I contacted you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. 

Please I would like you to keep this transfer as a top secret between me and you alone ok.

I promise you that i will direct you on how this transfer will go successfully if only you can abide to my instruction. 

Upon receipt of your reply, I will give you full details on how the business will be executed.

Kindly send me this information below to have trust in you that you would betrayed me.

(1.)Your full name... 
(2)Your address... 
(3)Country.. 
(4)Age... 
(5)Occupation....... 
(6)Private telephone number
l will send you my details of this transaction as soon as i hear from you thanks, trusting to hear from you immediately with your contact information, 



My regards. 

Mr Braimon Hamado

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Attention Your Email Has Won‏
From:  mrsloma016 (mrsloma016@bol.com.br)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 16, 2010 10:28:49 PM 
To:   

Congratulations!!!

Your E-mail is among the five lucky winning that US$1,000,000.00 in the "BOL LOTTERY PROMOTIONS" The Draws is held to promote London 2012 Olympics and 2014 world cup in Belize. Played in Canada, Sponsored by BOL Belize Online and British American tobacco Companies London, with Ref No: BOLC39UK/7/16. 



To file your claim contact our Agent with your Ref No in London. Mrs. Maria Ramos on email: bol.winning@luckymail.com or Tell/Fax: +44 870 974 0415. Wed, 14/7/2010-Ontario 49 LATEST Draws, Visit website: http://www.lottolore.com/ontario49.html.To confirms winning No: 9 24 31 33 34 36 Bonus No: 35

Best regards.

Dr/Mrs. Jennifer Loma.

24hrs.Tell/Fax: +1 206 338 1411 

BOL Lottery Promotions Canada.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

I NEED YOUR HELP FOR THIS TRANSFER CONFIDENTIAL PLEASE.‏
From:  Braimon Hamado (mrbraimon.hamado@sify.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 16, 2010 5 :25: 48 PM 
To:   



Good day,
                  My greetings to you and the family.

Thanks you for reading my mail and I am contacting you concerning a customer and an abandoned huge amount of money placed under our banks management years ago, I contacted you independently of my investigation and no one is informed of this communication and I would like to intimate you with certain facts that I believe would be of interest to you and me and the family in future. 

My name is  Mr Braimon Hamado, I am in the Auditing and Accounting Manager with Bank of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina Faso.In my department i discovered an abandoned sum of (US$10M DOLLARS) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer (MR. RICHARD BURSON from Florida, U.S.A) who died along with his entire family on November 1999 in a plane crash.  

I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($10M USD) to your account within 14 banking days. 

This money has been dormant for years in our Bank without claim, foreigner has the brave to speak and to apply for the claim as the inheritance beneficiary of this transfer. 

I don't want the money to go into the Reserve Bank of  Burkina Faso (RBBF), as an abandoned fund. So this is the reason why I contacted you so that the bank can release the money to you as the next of kin to the deceased customer. 

Please I would like you to keep this transfer as a top secret between me and you alone ok.

I promise you that i will direct you on how this transfer will go successfully if only you can abide to my instruction. 

Upon receipt of your reply, I will give you full details on how the business will be executed.

Kindly send me this information below to have trust in you that you would betrayed me.

(1.)Your full name... 
(2)Your address... 
(3)Country.. 
(4)Age... 
(5)Occupation....... 
(6)Private telephone number
l will send you my details of this transaction as soon as i hear from you thanks, trusting to hear from you immediately with your contact information, 



My regards. 

Mr Braimon Hamado

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

Sarah Ahmed‏
From:  Sarah (sarahahmed2010@hotmail.fr)  
 This message may be dangerous. Learn more 
Sent: Friday, July 16, 2010 11:04:06 PM 
To:  m 

Dear,  I have something important to discuss with you and I know it will come to you as a surprise to you since we haven't met each other; I am Miss. Sarah Ahmed from Sudan, but presently i live in Bamako Mali under Asylum, because of the crisis in my country Sudan that makes me to lose my beloved parents. My father works with gold mining Service Company here in Mali for many years before they planed and killed him on his visit to my country including my mother and my younger brother in the name of political crisis. I was in school before the incident. But before my father’s death, he have sum of USD$6 Million (Six Million United States Dollars Only) deposited in a prime bank here in Bamako Mali. He uses my name as next of kin/heir to deposit the money.  Please I want to know if you can help me to receive and invest this money into a legitimate business in your country while i will come over to your country to secure my life and continue my education. My dear, i am now an orphan and i am seeking for a God fearing person to assist me receive this inheritance because this money is my only hope in life. If you are willing to assist me because of God; I will give you 30% of the total money for your kind assistance as soon as the money gets to your country.Please get back to me as soon as you read this message to enable me give you further information to proceed with the bank here to get this money transfers to your account. I have all the information related to this if you want to know more.please it is very important you contact me immediately on my private email address: (sarahahmed2010@hotmail.fr) for further explanation on how we will  I wait for your urgent response:  Thanks, Sarah Ahmed

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

WATING FOR YOUR RESPOND?‏
From:  Mr Zongo Dawa (mrzongodawa@ibibo.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Friday, July 16, 2010 11 :34: 05 PM 
To:  .. (..) 

WATING FOR YOUR RESPOND? Dear Friend,  My name is Mr ZONGO DAWA.I work as an AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING MANAGER of BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) ,working as part of a bigger team that covers the entire African region,i had taken pains to find your contact through personal endeavors,On routine audit check last month,I discovered some investment Accounts that had been dormant for the last seven years. All the accounts belong to a single holder (NAME WITH HELD) with monies totaling a little above $8.5 million United States Dollars plus interest,We need a trust-worthy partner to assist us in recieving this funds for further investment in your country,You will be required to ::(: 1) Assist us in the recieving of this sum in your Country. (2) Advise on areas for potential future investment in your country. (3) Assist us in carrying a feasibility study before actual investment.If you decide to render your service to us in this regard,you will be entitledto a percentage that will be agree that 40% of this money will be for you as a respect to the provision of a foriegn account , 10% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 50% would be for me. 1. Full Names.2. Full contact Address (Not P.O Box).3. Phone number(s).4. Age.5. Details of past work experiences. Thank you and regards. MR ZONGO DAWA AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING MANAGER,BANK OF AFRICA(B.O.A)OUAGADOUGOU-BURKINA FASO.WEST AFRICA.

----------


## om faisal

This message was marked as junk and will be deleted after ten days.

(No Subject)‏
From:  Steve Chou (chousteve@citromail.hu)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Saturday, July 17, 2010 7 :34: 29 AM 
To:   

Good dayI have a proposal for you. contact me for Moredetails.I await your swift response.Regards,Steve Chou

----------


## om faisal

RE: WINNER!!!‏
 7/27/2010 
Actions ▼Reply
Reply all
Forward
Delete
Junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Delete all from sender
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details BT BTtelecom0071@9.cn

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contacts
From: BT (telecom0071@9.cn) 
Sent: Tuesday, July 27, 2010 2:41:59 PM 
To:   


Always show content from this sender 
Your Email ID has been Winner £1,000,000.00 in the BT Promo send yourNames.Country.Occupation.Tel.

----------


## om faisal

Attachments, pictures and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content | Always show content from this sender 
  THE HYDE PARK HOTELS LONDON UK .
23-25 Leinster Sq, W2 4NE, London, UK
TELEPHONE :      + 44 7031888357  

This is to inform you that the management of hyde park hotels london are in need of workers , Whom employment will be granted to work with us for 1 - 2 years or more . Both skilled & Unskilled workers .We take care of your accommodation & flight tickets .
If you are interested ,Kindly write back to us for more information soon at :     hyde_parkhotels@london.com 

Regards,
HON. DAVID PATRICK ,
( ADMIN/VAC MANAGER ).
HYDE PARK HOTEL LONDON Uk

----------


## om faisal

MR.USMA ALI OA.OK‏
7/27/2010 
Actions ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details offia ali offia alioffia_ali000@y7mail.com

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contacts
From: offia ali (offia_ali000@y7mail.com)  
Sent: Tuesday, July 27, 2010 10 :35: 25 PM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!
DEAR,

I AM MR.USMA ALI OA, I WORK IN THE FOREIGN REMITTANCE DEPARTMENT, BANK OF AFRICA (BOA) OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO.I HAVE A BUSINESS WHICH WILL BE BENEFICIAL TO BOTH OF US.


THE AMOUNT OF MONEY INVOLVED IS ($14 MILLION US DOLLARS) WHICH I WANT TO TRANSFER FROM AN ABANDONED ACCOUNT TO YOUR BANK ACCOUNT,IT IS 100% RISK FREE .FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT ME ON EMAIL:

BEST REGARDS,
MR.USMA ALI OA.OK

----------


## om faisal

Award selection-last notice‏
7/27/2010 
Actions ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details Carol Greenwood Carol Greenwoodsimon@wu-mart.com

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contacts
From: Carol Greenwood (simon@wu-mart.com)  
Sent: Tuesday, July 27, 2010 1 :10: 46 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 UK SILVER...doc (62.0 KB)  



Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe! | I'm not sure, show content


Dear Sir/MadamWe wish to inform you that your email address has been selected by our computersas such you have been declared a winner in our international promotions programplease see attachment and respond immediately. Best wishes, Carol Greenwood

----------


## om faisal

oriented. I will love to have a long-term relationship with you and to know more about you. My father was a king before his death,which the citizens of my community crowned him over ten years before his death.my late father was the king of Bobo Land In BURKINA-FASO, whose lands are being used for Gold exploration and Oil drilling by some Gold companies. I am a princess to him as his daughter and I am the only person who can take care of his wealth now because my junior brother is still young and my mother is not literate enough to handle my fathers business empire.He left the sum of (USD $8.5million USA Dollars) in a financial security bank(A.D.B)African Development Bank here in Burkina Faso. This money was annually paid into my late fathers account from the companies that are into Gold exploration and oil drilling who are operating in our locality for the compensation of youth and community development and royalties which are due to him as the paramount King of the community in our jurisdiction.I don't know how to take out the fund at the financial security bank were it is deposited on his name unless i involved a foreigner as his business associate and what I will do to invest this money somewhere abroad, so that my father's kindred will not take over completely what belongs to my father and our family, which they were planning to do without my consent because due to his sudden death he did not write down his WILL, moreover the kindred do not have the security depositing documents.This made it difficult for us the members of the family to lay claims on anything that ispublicly know by the community apart from this money that is hidden in the financial (A.D.B) bank, since I am a female as stated by our tradition in the town. Now.I urgently need your humble assistance to move this money from the financial Security bank where the money was deposited to your country, that is why I felt happy when I saw your contact because I strongly believe that by the grace of God, you will help me invest this money wisely,since i do not want my father name to be exposed by the bankers when transferring out from this country,i needed that you come down in person,i will hand over all documents to you,take you to the magistrate court for an affidavit on your name declaring you as a foreign partner to my father,in this way,you will then take the documents to the financial security bank,open a non residence account on your name and then authorized the bank to be transferring the fund in portions,if not i can not do it as it will expose my family name and since our name is a public one,the will know we are transferring some money and will get problem,so i advise you to help me in this expect and get a way forward for this foutne. I am ready to pay % of the total amount to you if you help us in this transaction and another % interest of Annual Income to you, for handling this transaction for us, which you will strongly have absolute control over it.If you can handle this project sincerely and also willing to assist me in lifting this fund,Please, note that this transaction is 100% risk free and I hope to commence the transaction as quickly as possible,I will send you my details and address on how to fly down here as soon as I hear from you for recognition,my problem now is that all my father bank accounts has been closed expect this fund now and if this will be exposed,we will loose everything and will start from zero,whatever expenses you spend on arriving here,i will pay back as soon as you do the change of ownership of deposit and it is released in the financial bank.   Yours Informations Needed Below   1.your name..................2.your phone.................3.age.......................  .4.sex.........................5.profession.......  ..........6.address.....................THANKS   Yours sincerely,    Princess roes

----------


## om faisal

MY HEART CHOOSE TO BLESS YOU.‏
8:32 AM 
Actions ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details lorita.mariam lorita.mariamlorita.mariam@yahoo.com

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contactsTo .
From: lorita.mariam (lorita.mariam@yahoo.com)  
Sent: Thursday, July 29, 2010 8 :32: 43 AM 
To:  . 


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe! | I'm not sure, show content
 MY HEART CHOOSE TO BLESS YOU. please contact me through this email


address for more details about this transation lorita.mariam@yahoo.com   Dear friend   My name is Mrs Lorita Mariam I am the manager of auditing and accounting department of BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) here in Ouagadougou , Burkina Faso . In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of US$14.m dollars (14 Million US dollars) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer (MR. RICHARD BURSON from Florida, U.S.A) who died along with his entire family on October 1999 in a plane crash. For more information’s about the crash you can visit this site: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/5025 03.stm Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we can not release it unless some body applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidelines and laws but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to make this business proposal to you, so that the money can be release to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody will come for it and we don't want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed dormant fund. The banking law and guideline here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after eleven years the money will be transferred into the bank treasury as unclaimed dormant fund. The request of foreigner as next of kin in this business is occasioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe can not stand as next of kin to a foreigner. I agreed that 40% of this money will be for you as a respect to the provision of a foreign account, 10% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 50% would be for me. Thereafter, I will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage indicated Therefore, to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you arranged, you must apply first to the bank as relation or next of kin to the deceased customer with a text of application that I will send to you, but before i send to you the text of application form, I will like you to send me the following information 1.NAME IN FULL:................................ 2.ADDRESS:.............................. ......... 3.NATIONALITY:.......................... ......... 4.AGE:.................................. ........... 5.Sex................................... ........... 6.OCCUPATION:........................... ........... 7.MARITAL STATUS:................................. . 8.PRIAVTE PHONE NO...................................... ...... 9.PRIVATE FAX NO:..................................... ........ so i will like you to send to me those information’s for easy and effective communication.  Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application form. I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch-free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the transfer. You should contact me immediately as soon as you receive this letter, if only you are interested and ready to help. Trusting to hear from you immediately.  Yours Faithfully, MRS. Lorita Mariam  MANAGER AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING DEPARTMENT BANK OF AFRICA    I WANT YOU TO GET BACK TO ME THROUGH MY PRIVATE EMAIL ADDRESS lorita.mariam@yahoo.com

----------


## om faisal

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الافاضل
اكرمكم الله جميعا ببلوغ رمضان
وحسن قيامه وصيامه
اعزكم الله بالاسلام
واعز بكم الاسلام ان شاء الله
اللهم بلغنا جميعا شهر رمضان
كما كان حبيبك المصطفى صلي الله عليه وسلم يدعو كل عام
استودعكم الله تبارك وتعالى
ليس فقط استعدادا للعبادة في الشهر الفضيل
بل لانني لن اجد وقتا بعد الآن
فاحفادي انتشروا في اصقاع الارض طلبا للعلم ضمن برنامج الملك عبد الله للابتعاث الخارجي
ونظرا لتفوقهم جميعا واجتهادهم فقد تم اختيارهم ذكورا واناثا دون توصيات او وساطات سوى فضل الله تبارك وتعالى
وارجوكم جميعا ان تدعو الله تبارك وتعالى ان يحفظهم جميعا ويعيدهم الي سالمين غانمين وعلى دينهم محافظين
اما انا فساعود لممارسة مهنتي في القطاع الخاص شغلا للوقت
بعد احساسي الشديد بالوحدة بعد رحيلهم لكندا وامريكا ودول غرب اوروبا كلا حسب وجهته
واوصيكم ونفسي بتقوى الله في السر والعلن
فلقد شعرت بينكم بانني ضمن اخوتي في الله
ادعو الله ان يحفظ السعودية ومصر وشعبيهما من كل سوء
وان يديم اواصر الدم والاخوة والمحبة بينهما
كما ارجو ان يتولى احد الزملاء بالمنتدى مواصلة استمرار هذا الموضوع
من باب فذكر فان الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين
لقد حذفت اكثر من360رسالة مشابهة جائتني على ثلاث ايه ميلات لعدم وجود وقت لانزالها
وارجو الا يقع احد من المسلمين ضحية ابدا لهؤلاء المحترفين
لذا ارجو الا يذهب هذا الموضوع الى زوايا النسيان
وان يظل ناقوس الخطر الذي يفضح كل هؤلاء السارقين
دمتم بخير
واكثروا من الدعاء لي بالتوفيق في العمل الخاص الذي اخوضه لاول مرة في حياتي بعد ان تجاوزت سن الخامسة والستين
كطبيبة استشارية في مدينة المصطفى صلي الله عليه وسلم وبارك مليار مرة في كل فيمتو ثانية الى يوم الدين

----------


## ommohamed

New|ReplyReply allForward|DeleteJunkNot junkSweep ▼
Move all from...
Delete all from...
Mark this folder as read
Empty this folderMark as ▼
Unread
Read
Flagged
Unflagged
Phishing scamMove to ▼
 Inbox
Junk
Drafts
Sent
DeletedEmpty| ▼
Help
Support
Service status
Feedback
Getting startedOptions ▼
Reading pane settings
Off
Right
Bottom
More options...Hotmail works best with Microsoft SilverlightOnce you've installed Silverlight, sharing your vacation photos via e-mail is a snap. It's fast and free! Install now 
Search e-mail  Search e-mail Search the web Inbox
 ▼
Date
From
Subject
Size
Conversation View:All|Unread|From contacts|Social updates|From groups|Everything else 

 Clear all check boxes.
prof_jmelly700jmelly66551@sapo.pt   ASSALAM ALAYKUM ( RAMADAN MUBARAK ) 12:05 PM   
  Sanders, Jerry   Confirmed Loan Opportunity 8/10/2010   
dr.manabeel@gmail.com   Assalamulaikum 8/10/2010   
  Sanders, Jerry   Confirmation Promo Reference Number ::(: MSPCL32/485/2010) 8/10/2010   
  AskMen   4 Fresh Picks For The Week 8/10/2010   
  YouTube Service   Subscription Update - August 08, 2010 8/9/2010   
  AskMen   Is Honesty Really The Best Policy? 8/8/2010   
  alfursan     1000   5  !! 7/29/2010   
  Vincent Guno   Please use this account info to transfer the money. 7/1/2010   
  Vincent Guno   Re: Please send the money through werstern union money transfer, it is better than using another means to transfer. 7/1/2010   
  Vincent Guno   Plesase explain what you mean by IBAN NUMBER, Waiting. 7/1/2010   
  Bangkok Post Web Master   read this to understand 7/1/2010   
mrszainab01@mail.com            =?utf-8?Q?=D9=85_=D8=A7=D9= 7/1/2010   
mrszainab01@mail.com   :          =?utf-8?Q?=D9=87=D9=85_=D8=A7=D9=84=D9=88=D 7/1/2010   
  Vincent Guno   Please send the money through werstern union money transfer, it is better than using another means to transfer. 7/1/2010   
  Halik Amid   FROM OFFICE OF PARTEX OIL AND GAS UK, Sorry for the problem waiting to hear from you now 6/30/2010   
mrszainab01@mail.com            =?utf-8?Q?=D9=85_=D8=A7=D9=8 6/30/2010   
  Bangkok Post Web Master   05 6/30/2010   
  Bangkok Post Web Master   04 6/30/2010   
  Bangkok Post Web Master   NEWS REFLECTING MY SON ARREST 6/30/2010   
  Bangkok Post Web Master   03 6/30/2010   
  Bangkok Post Web Master   02 6/30/2010   
mrszainab01@mail.com   Thanks, you can read the nesw paper publication to understand the political situation in Thailand. 6/30/2010   
  Bangkok Post Web Master   01 6/30/2010   
  Vincent Guno   Please do your best to send it ealier because of the time limits we are having in conclding. 6/29/2010   
mrszainab01@mail.com   PLEASE CONCLUDE WITH MR ROSHEUVEL VINCENT. 6/29/2010   
mrszainab01@mail.com   Re: PLEASE CONCLUDE WITH MR ROSHEUVEL VINCENT. 6/29/2010   
  Vincent Guno   URGENT you call me now, 855-18-620-360 6/29/2010   
  Vincent Guno   Please conclude immediately to enable them issues us with the clearance documents to move your boxes. 6/29/2010   
  Vincent Guno   Please find attached my Passport as to recoergnize at the airport upon my arrival. 6/28/2010   
  Vincent Guno   Please send the info.Haitham Abdelsadk 6/28/2010   
mrszainab01@mail.com   Allah is great. 6/27/2010   
mrszainab01@mail.com   PLEASE CONCLUDE WITH MR ROSHEUVEL VINCENT. 6/27/2010   
mrszainab01@mail.com   Please read the Bangkokpost news to understand . 6/23/2010   
mrszainab01@mail.com   Go through this MOU and make changes if need be. 6/23/2010   
mrszainabIbrahim@asia.com   former IRAQ finance minister 6/22/2010   
  Alfursan   Thank you for updating your profile 6/20/2010   
  alfursan            1000  6/17/2010   
  alfursan            1000  6/17/2010   
  haitham attia   (No Subject) 6/10/2010   
39 messages



Full view||Back to messagesAssalamulaikum
 8/10/2010 
Reply  ▼Reply
Reply all
Forward
Delete
Junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Delete all from sender
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details dr.manabeel@gmail.comdr.manabeel@gmail.com

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contactsTo dr.manabeel@gmail.com
From: dr.manabeel@gmail.com 
Sent: Tuesday, August 10, 2010 6 :23: 19 AM 
To:  dr.manabeel@gmail.com 


  My name is Dr.Mohammad Abdul Nabeel from London, I have an Important discussion I will like to have with you. Its private and Urgent please kindly Contacts me on my email :: r.manabeel@gmail.com

----------


## ommohamed

Confirmation Promo Reference Number ::(: MSPCL32/485/2010)
 8/10/2010 
Reply  ▼Reply
Reply all
Forward
Delete
Junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Delete all from sender
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details Sanders, Jerry Sanders, JerryJerry.Sanders@agsfaculty.indwes.edu

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contactsTo megalot@access.be
From: Sanders, Jerry (Jerry.Sanders@agsfaculty.indwes.edu) 
Sent: Tuesday, August 10, 2010 4 :11: 29 AM 
To:  megalot@access.be 
  1 attachment 
 confirmat...jpg (108.1 KB)  



Attachments, pictures and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content | Always show content from this sender 
Confirmation Promo Reference Number ::(: MSPCL32/485/2010)Reply to Email: megasuperlottoa@aol.comYou have won 1,500.000.00 Euro (One Million Five Hundred Thousand Euro),in the MEGA/BONANZA SUPER LOTTERY.Email Sweepstakes Promotional Program, held on July 30th 2010 in Brussels Belgium. We write to officially notify you of this award and to advise you to contact the processing office immediately for the claim.With Reference No ::(: MSPCL32/485/2010)and Lucky Email Number: 6-11-18-26-36 *5 *6Send Your Full Name & Telephone Number.Contact Person: Mr, Willems Van LoockTel: +32-485-984-515 Reply to Email: megasuperlottoa@aol.comYour Sincerely,Mr Sanders JerryPromotional co ordinatorPlease note, do not send email to the alert email you are to contact Mr. Willems Van Loock via reply email: megasuperlottoa@aol.com

----------


## ommohamed

personalities like the HM King Juan of Spain, Sultan of Brunei, Bill & Melinda Gates foundation and others.

All participant emails were selected randomly from Internet websites for this draw via computer ballot system as part of international promotion to help spread the use of Internet and campaign against computer illiteracy worldwide. 

Your email address was entered as a dependent client on pro-number: ICC/232056/09 with serial Number: 2361 drew the lucky payment numbers: 13-23-36-20-42-56. Thus your email address has won you the sum of USD$I.MILLION (ONE MILLION UNITED STATES DOLLAR) in cash credited to you. Congratulations!

Your prize is officially approved for payment through authorized payment center attributed to claim prize. Your payment number falls at Asia regional office in Malaysia in this regard your prize will be released from Malaysia. 

All prizes are deposited with insurance bond policy to secure prize and identity of the winner due to variety of email names and addresses, we ask that procedure of payment should be kept secret from public notice until after prize is processed and remitted to you in order to avoid complications during payment. This is part of our security measures to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this program by scammers To claim prize, please file your true information stated below, send via email to authorize Yahoo claim office. 

Clearance Manager: BARRISTER FARAH BIN IBRAHIM


Email: barr.farahibrahim01@gmail.com


Mobile Phone: +6-014 637 4317 




Note: The won prize is not deductible nor dividable and you are responsible for clearance/processing expenses & cost. 

PRO No:-
VTT No:-
FULL NAME:-
AGE:-
GENDER:-
JOB:-
EMAIL:-
TEL/MOBILE No:-
NATIONALITY/PRESENT LOCATION:-
DATE & TIME THIS MESSAGE WAS SENT TO YOU:-
Recent lucky winners 

Caution: All prizes must be claimed before 19th of  AUGUST 2010, after this date, unclaimed prizes will enter grace period and make sure you send all information as required. Should there be any discrepancy please contact claim office.

Sincerely,

Prof. J. Melly
Lottery Coordinator.

                  IMPORTANT NOTICE
After receiving this notification letter the next option is for you to contact the clearance manager. All prize winners must obey the rules of this program before receiving prize in accordance with European/Asia gaming board. 

NB: You cannot claim prize by proxy or by sending someone to represent you to collect prize, if you want to receive prize directly from authorize claim office.                    

Congratulations Once More!!
Yours Faithfully,
Prof. J.MELLY.... LOTTERY co ORDINATOR.  
prof_jmelly01@airsoftmail.com 

E.A.A.S HEADQUARTERS AMSTERDAM HOLLAND /UNITED KINDOM


 [YOU MUST CLAIM YOUR PRICE ON OR BEFORE 7 DAYS]

----------


## ommohamed

I AWAIT YOUR URGENT REPLY
6:07 PM 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details Allassan Issa Allassan Issaallassan.issa1@voila.fr

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contactsTo .
From: Allassan Issa (allassan.issa1@voila.fr)  
Sent: Wednesday, August 11, 2010 6:07:18 PM 
To:  . (.) 


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!
HELLO DEAR, COULD YOU PLEASE CONSIDER TO HELP ME TO RELOCATE THIS SUM OF FIVE MILLION,THREE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS(US$5.3m) TO YOUR COUNTRY FOR ESTABLISHING A MEDIUM SIZE INDUSTRY IN YOUR COUNTRY. THE SAID 5.3 MILLION DOLLARS WAS DEPOSITED IN OUR BANK BY MRS JOYCE LAKE AN AMERICA CITIZEN WHO DIED IN A PLANE CRASH IN 2000.WE HAVE TRIED TO CONTACT HER IMMEDIATE FAMILY TO COME FORWARD FOR CLAIMS BUT COULD NOT SUCCEED. WE DISCORVERED THAT THE LATE AMERICAN DIED ALONG SIDE WITH HER HUSBAND AND CHILDREN WHO ARE SUPPOSED TO BE HER NEXT OF KIN



HELLO DEAR, COULD YOU PLEASE CONSIDER TO HELP ME TO RELOCATE THIS SUM OF FIVE MILLION,THREE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS(US$5.3m) TO YOUR COUNTRY FOR ESTABLISHING A MEDIUM SIZE INDUSTRY IN YOUR COUNTRY. THE SAID 5.3 MILLION DOLLARS WAS DEPOSITED IN OUR BANK BY MRS JOYCE LAKE AN AMERICA CITIZEN WHO DIED IN A PLANE CRASH IN 2000.WE HAVE TRIED TO CONTACT HER IMMEDIATE FAMILY TO COME FORWARD FOR CLAIMS BUT COULD NOT SUCCEED. WE DISCORVERED THAT THE LATE AMERICAN DIED ALONG SIDE WITH HER HUSBAND AND CHILDREN WHO ARE SUPPOSED TO BE HER NEXT OF KIN.  I WILL GIVE YOU ALL VITAL INFORMATION CONCERNING THE AMERICAN AND THE 5.3MILLION DOLLARS IN OUR CUSTODY SO THAT YOU WILL CONTACT MY BANK FOR THEM TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU. YOU CAN COME HERE IN PERSON OR YOU CAN REQUEST THE BANK TO GIVE YOU THE CONTACT OF THE BANK LAWYER'S WHO CAN REPRESENT YOUR INTREST IN THE TRANSFER PROCESS.I AM ONE OF THE BANK DIRECTORS, I WILL PLAY A ROLE TO MAKE SURE THAT THE 5.3 MILLION DOLLARS IS RELEASED TO YOU. AS SOON AS I RECIEVE YOUR REPLY, I WILL GIVE YOU AN INSTRUCTION ON WHAT YOU SHOULD DO. REPLY AND LET ME KNOW YOUR FULL NAME,AGE,ADDRESS,OCCUPATION,AND YOUR TELEPHONE NUMBERS IF AVALIABLE. YOUR SINCERELY,MR. ISSA ALLASSAN

----------


## ommohamed

YOU HAVE WON UK LOTTERY
8/10/2010 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details LIVE COMPANY PROMOTION LIVE COMPANY PROMOTIONwwwwww.live@live.co.uk

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contacts
From: LIVE COMPANY PROMOTION (wwwwww.live@live.co.uk)  
Sent: Tuesday, August 10, 2010 3:38:40 PM 
To:   
  1 attachment 
 YOUR WINN...pdf (143.7 KB)  



Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe! | I'm not sure, show content

----------


## ommohamed

Email Notice
8/10/2010 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details info@nationallottery.co.uk info@nationallottery.co.ukangela.dichio@fastwebnet  .it

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contacts
From: info@nationallottery.co.uk (angela.dichio@fastwebnet.it)  
Sent: Tuesday, August 10, 2010 6:38:07 AM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!
UK NATIONAL LOTTERY DESKReference No: UKNL175927Operation file No: UKNL 102/ZZ9  We use this medium to notify you of the lottery prize of 500,000 GPB won by your email address. Contact the claims officer below via email:  Emlyn Jenkins,Email: uknl.emlynjenkins@live.co.uk Regards,Notification Department.

----------


## ommohamed

(No Subject)
8/10/2010 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details BRITISH WEB LOTTERY PROMO BRITISH WEB LOTTERY PROMOinfo@lri.fr

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contacts
From: BRITISH WEB LOTTERY PROMO (info@lri.fr)  
Sent: Tuesday, August 10, 2010 12:47:53 AM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!
Your e-mail address has won a lump sum payout of 800, 000, 00 GBP in theongoing BRITISH WEB LOTTERY PROMO. And your email was attached to Ref No: KTU/902311832012/10, Lucky No: 1137andTICKET NUMBER: 2348/BWL/UK, to file for your claim, please contact ourAdministrative Assistant with your: 1. Full name,2. Address,3. Nationality,4. Age.,5. Sex,6. Occupation,7. Phone/Fax,8. Amount Won,9. Country,10. Country code. Agent Name: Mr Douglas EricOfficial Email: uk_sweepstakes002@live.co.ukTELL: +447031964131Sweepstakes International Program  Copyright 2010 .

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*From:	Ahmed Hassan (info@live.com)
Sent:	Friday, August 13, 2010 12:09:50 PM
To: 	
This message is too wide to fit your screen. Show full message
This message looks suspicious to our SmartScreen filters and we'll delete it after ten days.



-- 

Dear Friend, 

I am AHMED HASSAN; I have a deposit valued at $21 million. 
I have decided to donate this fund to either an organization or devoted individual that will utilize this money the way I will instruct 
herein. Any delay in your reply will give room in sourcing for another organization or a devoted Individual for this same purpose.
Until I receive your reply on my  E-mail: mrahmedhassan@live.com  May Allah's blessings be with you in all your daily endeavours. Alhaji. Ahmed Hassan.


IN ARABIC



       21  . 

.                . 
      :   mrahmedhassan@live.com           .

  .

*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*From:	Mrs.Angelika Keymel (wjimalcolm@bellnet.ca)
Sent:	Saturday, August 14, 2010 7:02:03 AM
To: 	
Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!
Hi
I wish to invest in your country; my interest is in a company with potentials for rapid growth in long term. I have (USD$5.3M) to invest with you, if both of us agree on a particular term. What I have in mind is to invest in a company that will be paying my family (5%) from the profit made on the fund I invested with you annually. And am looking for private businessmen and corporations with good business ideas that I can invest with, if you will agree on my terms of investment, I wish to invest in areas like Health care Project, Shares and Stock Purchase, Investment in Information Technology, Real estate, Biotechnology Industry, Telecommunication, Crude Oil, Aviation and Environmental Project.
I look forward to hear from you, thank you.
Mrs.Angelika Keymel
*

----------


## ommohamed

i need your urgent assistance in this bussiness propossal
10:45 AM 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details Abdullahi Ahmed Abdullahi Ahmedabdullahiahmed1@sify.com

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contacts
From: Abdullahi Ahmed (abdullahiahmed1@sify.com)  
Sent: Monday, August 16, 2010 10:45:53 AM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!
FROM THE DESK OF MR ABDULLAHIAHMED
AUDITS & ACCOUNTS DEPT

AFRICA DEVELOPMENT BANK
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO



Attention: Please, 



I am Mr Abdullahi Ahmed the manager Audit & Accounts dept. in the African Development Bank (A.D.B). I am writing to request your assistance to transfer the sum of $15,000.000, 00 [Fifteen million, United States dollars) into your accounts. 

The above sum belongs to our deceased customer late Mr. John korovo who died along with his entire family in the Benin plane crash 2004 and since then the fund has been in a suspense account.

After my further investigation, I discovered that Mr. John korovo died with his next of kin and according to the laws and constitution guiding this banking institution stated that after the expiration of (7) seven years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin, the fund will be channel into national treasury as unclaimed fund. Because of the static of this transaction I want you to stand as the next of kin so that our bank will accord you the recognition and have the fund transfer to your account.

The total sum will be shared as follows: 60% for me, 40% for you and expenses incidental occur during the transfer will be incur by both of us. The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you are going to follow my instruction till the fund transfer to your account.  More details information with the text of application form will be forwarded to you to breakdown explaining comprehensively what require of you.

Your Full Name..................................
Your Sex...............................................
Your Age...............................................
Your Country.......................................
Passport / driving license..............
Marital Status.....................................
Your Occupation................................
Your Personal Mobile Number......
Your Personal Fax Number............


Thanks,
Mr Abdullah Ahmed

Call me immediately you receive this email +226 76 28 17 87.

----------


## ommohamed

We offer loan at low interest
8/15/2010 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details Loan Firm Add to contacts
From: Loan Firm (loanfirm1@credit4u.com)  
Sent: Sunday, August 15, 2010 7:29:50 PM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!
  Greetings, We offer loan at low interest rate of 3% per year, we offer Personal loans, DebtConsolidation Loan, Venture Capital, Business Loan, Education Loan, Home Loan or"Loan for any reason!". Have you been turned down by your bank? Do you have badcredit? Do you have unpaid bills? Are you in debt? Do you need to set up abusiness? Worry no more as we are here to offer you a low interest loan. Ourloan ranges from $5,000.00 USD to $1,500,000.00 USD. If you are interested,contact us via email: info.philipfirm3@gmail.com Thanks.Philip WalterEmail:info.philipfirm3@gmail.com

----------


## ommohamed

i need your utgent assistance in this bussiness propossal
8/15/2010 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details Abdullahi Ahmed Abdullahi Ahmedabdullahiahmed1@sify.com

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contacts
From: Abdullahi Ahmed (abdullahiahmed1@sify.com)  
Sent: Sunday, August 15, 2010 5 :34: 16 PM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!
FROM THE DESK OF MR ABDULLAHIAHMED
AUDITS & ACCOUNTS DEPT

AFRICA DEVELOPMENT BANK
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO



Attention: Please, 



I am Mr Abdullahi Ahmed the manager Audit & Accounts dept. in the African Development Bank (A.D.B). I am writing to request your assistance to transfer the sum of $15,000.000, 00 [Fifteen million, United States dollars) into your accounts.


The above sum belongs to our deceased customer late Mr. John korovo who died along with his entire family in the Benin plane crash 2004 and since then the fund has been in a suspense account.

After my further investigation, I discovered that Mr. John korovo died with his next of kin and according to the laws and constitution guiding this banking institution stated that after the expiration of (7) seven years, if no body or person comes for the claim as the next of kin, the fund will be channel into national treasury as unclaimed fund. Because of the static of this transaction I want you to stand as the next of kin so that our bank will accord you the recognition and have the fund transfer to your account.

The total sum will be shared as follows: 60% for me, 40% for you and expenses incidental occur during the transfer will be incur by both of us. The transfer is risk free on both sides hence you are going to follow my instruction till the fund transfer to your account.  More details information with the text of application form will be forwarded to you to breakdown explaining comprehensively what require of you.

Your Full Name..................................
Your Sex...............................................
Your Age...............................................
Your Country.......................................
Passport / driving license..............
Marital Status.....................................
Your Occupation................................
Your Personal Mobile Number......
Your Personal Fax Number............


Thanks,
Mr Abdullah Ahmed

Call me immediately you receive this email +226 76 28 17 87.

----------


## ommohamed

YOU ARE A WINNER
8/15/2010 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details IRISH LOTTERY PROGRAMME Add to contacts
From: IRISH LOTTERY PROGRAMME (info@yahoo.com)  
Sent: Sunday, August 15, 2010 2:14:34 PM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!
  IRISH LOTTERY PROGRAMMEP.O. BOX, 1897,Dublin, IrelandRef: LSUK/2031/8162/05Batch: R4/A312-53 We are pleased to announce to you the draw of the IRISH LOTTERYPROGRAME online Sweepstakes International Program. Your e-mail address attached to ticket number: 56475600545 189 withSerial number 5369/05 drew the lucky number:1-2-12-28-39-41-15, whichsubsequently won the LOTTO RESULTS prize.You have thereforebeenapproved to claim a total sum of 3,500,000 Pounds (Three MillionFive Hundred Thousand Pounds) in cash. In order to file out your claims, you are advise
  IRISH LOTTERY PROGRAMMEP.O. BOX, 1897,Dublin, IrelandRef: LSUK/2031/8162/05Batch: R4/A312-53 We are pleased to announce to you the draw of the IRISH LOTTERYPROGRAME online Sweepstakes International Program. Your e-mail address attached to ticket number: 56475600545 189 withSerial number 5369/05 drew the lucky number:1-2-12-28-39-41-15, whichsubsequently won the LOTTO RESULTS prize.You have thereforebeenapproved to claim a total sum of 3,500,000 Pounds (Three MillionFive Hundred Thousand Pounds) in cash. In order to file out your claims, you are advised to contact our claim officer Name: Mr. Micheal PetersAll reply to Email: michealpeters@qatar.ioTEL:+447035914740 1.FULL NAMES:_2.ADDRESS:_3.SEX:_4.AGE:_5.MARITAL STATUS:_6.OCCUPATION:_7.MODE OF REMITTANCE: WIRE TRANSFER OR COURIER:_8.TELEPHONE NUMBER:_9. COUNTRY_ Name: Mr. Micheal PetersAll reply to Email: 
michealpeters@qatar.ioTEL:+447035914740 Sincerely

,order to file out your claims, you are advised to contact our claim officer Name: Mr. Micheal PetersAll reply to Email: michealpeters@qatar.ioTEL:+447035914740 1.FULL NAMES:_2.ADDRESS:_3.SEX:_4.AGE:_5.MARITAL STATUS:_6.OCCUPATION:_7.MODE OF REMITTANCE: WIRE TRANSFER OR COURIER:_8.TELEPHONE NUMBER:_9. COUNTRY_ Name: Mr. Micheal PetersAll reply to Email: michealpeters@qatar.ioTEL:+447035914740 Sincerely,Mr John Brown

----------


## ommohamed

From Dr. Mustafa Kamil./Urgent Response Needed,
8/15/2010 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details mustafa kamil mustafa kamildrmustafakamil2010@mail.com

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contactsTo .
From: mustafa kamil (drmustafakamil2010@mail.com)  
Sent: Sunday, August 15, 2010 9 :10: 35 AM 
To:  . (.) 


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!
From Dr. Mustafa Kamil./Urgent Response Needed, 

I am Dr. Mustafa Kamil. the Director in charge of Auditing section in the Bank of Africa (B.O.A) Burkina Faso, I need your urgent Assistance in transferring the sum of ($4.5 million USD) executed Contract Payment fund immediately to your Account. I will send you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will receive 40% of the above mentioned amount, if you agree to help me implement this business, if you know that you are interested and capable to handle this business transaction, come up with the information's stated below: 

1. Your full name: 
2. Your contact cell phone number: 
3. Your age:  
4. Your sex: 
5. Your occupations: 
6. Your country and city: 

As soon as possible all this information's is submitted to me, I will send you full details of this business and application form which you will fill and send to the bank international foreign operation department of Bank of Africa Burkina Faso West Africa. 

Note: The entire contract attestation documents are in my custody, I will tender it on your behalf once you accept to proceed upward. 

I need your punctual respond as the urgency of this transaction implies. 

Thanks 
Dr. Mustafa Kamil

----------


## ommohamed

FILE FOR YOUR CLAIMS ( CONGRATULATIONS)
8/15/2010 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details Uk National Lottery Uk National Lotteryuknation@lotto.co.uk

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contacts
From: Uk National Lottery (uknation@lotto.co.uk)  
Sent: Sunday, August 15, 2010 12:37:26 AM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!


Dear Winner, We are pleased to inform you of the final announcement of Our On-line Promo Programme held on August 2010. The draw was done electronically with several email addresses provided to this office by webmail providers to enhance the utilization of the internet.Your email address attached to Reference Number UK/2031/8161/05 was picked as one of the ten winning email addresses.This has qualified you to claim the total cash prize Of 750,934.00GBP Pounds Sterling in cash. To file for your claims and due remittance of funds contact (Mr. Edward Mandrake Philip) with the following details: Legal Names;..................Age;..................Addr  ess;..............Country

Dear Winner, We are pleased to inform you of the final announcement of Our On-line Promo Programme held on August 2010. The draw was done electronically with several email addresses provided to this office by webmail providers to enhance the utilization of the internet.Your email address attached to Reference Number UK/2031/8161/05 was picked as one of the ten winning email addresses.This has qualified you to claim the total cash prize Of 750,934.00GBP Pounds Sterling in cash. To file for your claims and due remittance of funds contact (Mr. Edward Mandrake Philip) with the following details: Legal Names;..................Age;..................Addr  ess;..............Country;...............Occupatio  n; ...........Valid Mobile Number;............. **Note: All replies and queries or questions concerning your claims should be sent to (Mr. Edward Mandrake Philip). Congratulations once more and from all members and staff of this program. MRS. Hodge CharlesOn-line Co-ordinator
;...............

----------


## ommohamed

BATCH No: 573881545-NL/2010

8/29/2010 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details UK NATIONNAL LOTTERY UK NATIONNAL LOTTERYeducacioncontinua@olmeca.edu.mx

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contacts
From: UK NATIONNAL LOTTERY (educacioncontinua@olmeca.edu.mx)  
Sent: Sunday, August 29, 2010 1:28:13 PM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!
  BATCH No: 573881545-NL/2010TICKET No: P 3502 /8707-01You have won 1,200,000.00GBPGBP&nbsp; from UK National Lottery.reply with your Name,Address,Country.Tel +447011146953 OrEmail:uk.certifliddesk@yahoo.com.hkTel: (+44) 70 45730282

----------


## ommohamed

垃圾邮件** BATCH: 15/623/UK
8/29/2010 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details heinekengrantsprize@cc.tcheinekengrantsprize@cc.tc

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contacts
From: heinekengrantsprize@cc.tc 
Sent: Sunday, August 29, 2010 12 :33: 22 PM 
To:   
Character set: Auto Select---------------------------Chinese Simplified (GB2312)---------------------------Arabic (Windows)Baltic (ISO)Baltic (Windows)Central European (ISO)Central European (Windows)Chinese Simplified (GB18030)Chinese Simplified (GB2312)Chinese Simplified (HZ)Chinese Traditional (Big5)Cyrillic (ISO)Cyrillic (KOI8-R)Cyrillic (KOI8-U)Cyrillic (Windows)Greek (ISO)Greek (Windows)Hebrew (Windows)Japanese (Auto-Select)Japanese (EUC)Japanese (JIS)Japanese (JIS-Allow 1 byte Kana)Japanese (Shift-JIS)Korean (Auto-Select)Korean (ISO)Latin 9 (ISO)Thai (Windows)Turkish (ISO)Turkish (Windows)Unicode (UTF-7)Unicode (UTF-8)Vietnamese (Windows)Western European (ISO)Western European (Windows) 


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!
THE DESK OF THE PROMOTIONS MANAGERINTERNATIONAL GRANTS/PRIZE AWARD DEPTREF: HEINEKEN7/315116127/27BATCH: 15/623/UK.EMAIL: heinekengrantsprize@cc.tc This is to inform you that your email address won the Heineken? Financial New Year promotions held this month in the 1st category of the united Kingdom of ?,000000.00 GBP confirm receipt by sending your Name,Address,Sex,country,Telephone number,Occupation. Kindly Contact:Mr. Ted MorrisREMITTANCE DIRECTORHEINEKEN?PROMOTIONS UKEmail: hkngrantspro@blumail.org

----------


## ommohamed

Hello Dear Chosen one,
8/29/2010 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details Rose Adams Rose Adamsroseadams205@gmail.com

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contacts
From: Rose Adams (roseadams205@gmail.com)  
Sent: Sunday, August 29, 2010 10:50:53 AM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!

Hello Dear Chosen one, 
Contact me through this id only..   roseadams@voila.fr
Please excuse me for all the inconveniences my mail could cause you. I have the pleasure to expose to you my predicaments. 
Please even if we never knew before, I believe firmly that on the basis of the right of humanitarian assistance that a real confidence and love can arise from our communication and also a real partnership between us.
 I am Rose Adams, the legitimate daughter of the Director of cocoa export murdered by the rebels here because of the war and political crisis going on here in my country. My father had deposited a consignment with a security company here containing the sum of 10.700, 000m USD (Ten million seven hundred dollars USD) to allow him to conceive a project of investment at the end of his mandate. Regrettably the fate decided on it otherwise. 
Today my major concern is to move out this sum outside here. Given that I am the only child and I have seriously suffered from the ragging and the harassments on behalf of the political opponents of my Father. It is in this prospect that I contact you.
Because of the political war and the hostilities in this country I seriously wish to leave from here and live the rest of my life in a more peaceful and politically more stable and quiet country.  I am honourably seeking your assistance in the following ways:
1) To provide a bank account into which this money would be transferred to .
(2) To serve as a guardian of this fund since I am under age.
(3) To make arrangement for me to come over to your country to further my education.
If you can be of an assistance to me I will be pleased to offer to you 20% of the total fund. I would like to count on your human, virtuous and professional qualities to actualise this project. I look forward to receive your urgent respond
Thanks for your care and may God bless you for your kind heart to hear the cry of an orphan.
Yours sincerely

Contact me through this id email..  roseadams@voila.fr
Rose Adams

----------


## ommohamed

Important Message From Saudi Hollandi Bank
8/29/2010 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details Saudi Hollandi Bank Saudi Hollandi Banksecure.alert@shb.com

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contacts
From: Saudi Hollandi Bank (secure.alert@shb.com)  
Sent: Sunday, August 29, 2010 8:16:55 AM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe! | I'm not sure, show content

Important information
New Security Features
You have 1 new Alert Message !

 Resolution Center: Your account is limited! Click to Resolve 


Thank you for using Saudi Hollandi Bank Online Banking.

----------


## ommohamed

My Dearest one i trustee
8/28/2010 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details mariabless00 mariabless00mariabless00@gmail.com

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contacts
From: mariabless00 (mariabless00@gmail.com)  
Sent: Saturday, August 28, 2010 11 :10: 14 PM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!


My Dearest one i trustee

Greetings my dearest one,my name is Maria bless am 24 years old Girl from Southern sudan.I want to have a common relationship with you, I need to tell you more things, but first I need your help to Stand for me as a trustee.

My father Dr.justin bless Arop was the former Minister for SPLA Affairs and Special Adviser to President Salva Kiir of South Sudan for Decentralization. My father Dr.justin bless, my mother including other top Militery officers and top government officials where on board when the plane crashed on Friday May 02, 2008. You can read more about the crat
through the below site: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/7380412.stm

Some months after the burial of my father, my uncle conspired with my step mother and sold my father's properties to a Chinese Expatriate. On a faithful morning I opened my father's briefcase and found out document which my beloved late father used and deposit money in a Bank in Burkina Faso , with my name as the next of kin. I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money so that I can start a better life and take care of myself. The Branch manager of the Bank whom I met in person told me that my present status does not permit me by the local law to clear money or make a transfer of money into an account, he advice me to provide a trustee who will help me and invest the money or I should wait till when I will get married it demand by their Authority

I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray my trust. But rather take me as your own blood sister and help me. Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well, I will say that my mind convinced me that you are the true person to help me. More so, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my uncle has threatened to assassinate me. The amount is $5.6 Million and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso . You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country.

However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies. It is my intention to compensate you with 40% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment As soon as I receive your interest in helping me, I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. Please do keep this only to your self. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am afraid of my wicked uncle who has threatened to kill me. 

Sincerely yours
Maria justin bless

----------


## ommohamed

I NEED YOUR URGENT RESPOND‏
8/28/2010 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details Mr Ibrahim Moustahpa Mr Ibrahim Moustahpaibrahim_m@insing.com

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contacts
From: Mr Ibrahim Moustahpa (ibrahim_m@insing.com)  
Sent: Saturday, August 28, 2010 10 :25: 47 PM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!
Dear Friend,
FROM THE DESK 
OF MR IBRAHIM MOUSTAPHA
             My name is mr Ibrahim Moustapha. I am a banker with the coris bank international, Burkina Faso.I am still working with the Bank , but am about to retire from active Bank service to start a new life but I am sceptical to reveal this particular secret to a stranger .You must assure me that everything will be handled confidentially because we are not going to suffer again in life.

 It 













has been 10 years now that most of the greedy African Politicians used our bank to Launder money to overseas through the help of their Political advisers. Most of the funds which they transferred out of the shores of Africa was gold and oil money that was supposed to have been used to develop the continent. Their Political advisers always inflated the amounts before transfer to foreign accounts so I also used the opportunity to divert part of the money hence I am aware that there is no official trace of how much was transferred as all the accounts used for such transfers were being closed after transfer.

 I acted as the Bank Officer to most of the politicians and when I discovered that they were using me to succeed in their greedy act, I also cleaned some of their banking records from the Bank files and no one cared to ask me because the money was too much for them to control. They laundered over $150m dollars, during the process .As I am sending this message to you, I was able to divert more than ($20m) to an escrow account belonging to no one in the bank. The bank is anxious now to know who is the beneficiary to the funds because they have made a lot of profits with the funds.It is more than ten years now and most of the politicians are no longer using our bank to transfer funds overseas. 

 The $20M has been lying waste but I don't want to retire from the bank without transferring the funds to a foreign account to enable me share the proceeds with the receiver. The money will be shared 60% for me and 40% for you .

 There is no one coming to ask you about the funds because I secured everything.I only want you to assist me by providing available bank account where the funds can be transferred. You are not to face any difficulties or legal implications as I am going to handle the transfer personally. If you are capable of receiving the funds, do let me know by replying me immediately to enable me give you detailed information on what to do.

 For me, I have not stolen the money from anyone because the other people that took the whole money did not face any problems. This is my chance also to grab my own but you must keep the details of the funds secret to avoid leakages as no one in the bank knows about the funds.

 Please supply me the following:
Your current contact address and Telephone Numbers. Whether you will be able to come down to my country to meet me before the commencement of the transfer.

I shall intimate you on what to do when I get your confirmation and acceptance. If you are capable of being my trusted associate, do declare your consent to me. Waiting for your urgent response.


Yours Faithfully,
 Mr Ibrahim

----------


## ommohamed

Job Vacancy!!!‏
8/28/2010 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details SHANDONG IMPORT & EXPORT CO, LTD‏ SHANDONG IMPORT & EXPORT CO, LTD‏info@china-job.cn

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contacts
From: SHANDONG IMPORT & EXPORT CO, LTD‏ (info@china-job.cn)  
Sent: Saturday, August 28, 2010 7 :20: 18 PM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!
   China National Heavy Duty Truck Corp. Shandong Import & Export Co, LtdNo.39 Wuyingshandong Road,Jinan 250031 China This mail is serving as an invitation letter to treat with the above namedcompany, China National Heavy Duty Truck Corp. Shandong Import & ExportCo, Ltd. (CNHTC-SDIEC), subsidiary of CNHTC, is a foreign trade company,its former precursor was China Heavy Duty Truck Import & ExportCorporation

set up in 1985, With nearly 20 years of Foreign trade history,the company has gradually formed a comprehensive foreign trade system withintegration of promotion, sales of product, after sales service andmarketing information At home and abroad, its trade covers more than 30countries and regions globally. CNHTC-SDIEC has gained a high reputation both at home and abroad. It willfurther develop worldwide more comprehensive relationship of trade andcooperation, and seek for establishing New and long-term partnership withdomestic and foreign companies and enterprises. Due to the increase indemand of our products around the globe we have decided to move ourproducts fully into the continent. By so doing, we are searching forreliable persons/companies who can act as a RECEIVING PAYMENTS AGENT whowill act as medium of reach between our customers and us in their area ofLocality. If you are interested to start up employment where a nice monthly salary,accommodation, free insurances, free staff private car and many morebenefits will be use in making your months/years a very wonderfulexperiences in the field ofHospitality and Catering. DETAILS:CONTINENTAL RECRUITMENT INC; with the mandate to recruit expatriateservices employees' for the fulfillment of the requirements of ChinaNational Heavy Duty Truck Corp; "Hospitality FLARING PROJECT in China,seek to write your consent after recommendation from our labourconsultants (based on recent expatriate vacancies with our client. Kindly send in your Current CV/Resume and application letter in Micro Softformat stating the particular position where you will like to take up inthis China National Heavy Duty Truck Corp and Resort, china. CONTRACT DURATION:Level 1: 12 Months, (One Year) and renewable only on satisfactoryperformance by employee.Level 2: Full time interested candidates must have not less than 2 or 4years experience in any of the above listed fields. Interested candidates should Contact Person: Mr. Li Fang HengEmail: dr.lifangheng4@w.cnPosition: Director/Chief Recruiter.JOB RECRUITMENT/CAREER DEPARTMENT Do you have an exclusive relationship with another china based companyYES /NO. Thank you for your time.Please send the above details to our marketing manager via email :: r.lifangheng4@w.cn Respectfully Sumitted,China National Heavy Duty Truck Corp. Shandong Import & Export Co., Ltd  Job Vacancy!!!

----------


## ommohamed

bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/7380412.stm

I AM INTERESTED IN YOU,‏
8/28/2010 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details mary yak mary yakmary.yak@mail.mn

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contacts
From: mary yak (mary.yak@mail.mn)  
Sent: Saturday, August 28, 2010 12:08:25 PM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe! | I'm not sure, show content
I AM INTERESTED IN YOU,

 Greetings my dearest one,my name is Mary Justin YAK am 25 years old Girl from Southern sudan.I want to have a common relationship with you, I need to tell you more things, but first I need your help to Stand for me as a trustee.

My father Dr. Justin YAK Arop was the former Minister for SPLA Affairs and Special Adviser to President Salva Kiir of South Sudan for Decentralization. My father Dr. Justin YAK, my mother including other top Military officers and top government officials where on board when the plane crashed on Friday May 02, 2008. You can read more about the crash through the below site:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/7380412.stm 







Some months after the burial of my father, my uncle conspired with my step mother and sold my father's properties to a Chinese Expatriate.  On a faithful morning I opened my father's briefcase and found out document which my beloved late father used and deposit money in a Bank in Burkina Faso , with my name as the next of kin. I travelled to Burkina Faso to withdraw the money so that I can start a better life and take care of myself. The Branch manager of the Bank whom I met in person told me that my present status does not permit me by the local law to clear money or make a transfer of money into an account, he advice me to provide a trustee who will help me and invest the money or I should wait till when I will get married it demand by their Authority.........

 I have chosen to contact you after my prayers and I believe that you will not betray  my trust. But rather take me as your own blood sister and help me. Though you may wonder why I am so soon revealing myself to you without knowing you, well, I will say that my mind convinced me that you are the true person to help me. More so, I will like to disclose much to you if you can help me to relocate to your country because my uncle has threatened to assassinate me. The amount is $5.6Million and I have confirmed from the bank in Burkina Faso . You will also help me to place the money in a more profitable business venture in your Country.

However, you will help by recommending a nice University in your country so that I can complete my studies.  It is my intention to compensate you with 10% of the total money for your services and the balance shall be my capital in your establishment As soon as I receive your interest in helping me, I will put things into action immediately. In the light of the above, I shall appreciate an urgent message indicating your ability and willingness to handle this transaction sincerely. Please do keep this only to your self. I beg you not to disclose it till i come over because I am afraid of my wicked uncle who has threatened to kill me. 

Sincerely yours
Mary Justin YAK

----------


## ommohamed

Last Warning!!! Account Notification!‏
8/28/2010 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details Windows Live Hotmail Windows Live Hotmailmusharaf50@hotmail.com

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contactsTo Windows Live Hotmail
From: Windows Live Hotmail (musharaf50@hotmail.com)  
Sent: Saturday, August 28, 2010 11:24:03 AM 
To:  Windows Live Hotmail (musharaf50@hotmail.com) 


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!
Dear Account Owner


This Email is from Hotmail Customer Care and we are sending it to every Hotmail/Live and Msn  Email User Accounts Owner for safety. we are having congestion's due to the anonymous registration of Hotmail accounts so we are shutting down some Hotmail accounts and your account was among those to be deleted. We are sending this email to you so that you can verify and let us know if you still want to use this account. Please confirm your account by filling the space below.Your User name, password, date of birth and your country information would be needed to verify your account.
Fill out your Login Information below after clicking the reply button, or your account will be suspended within 48 hours for security reasons.


* User Name: ..................
* Password: ....................
* Date of Birth: ................. 
* Country Or Territory: .................


After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconveniences.


 Sincerely,
The Windows Live Hotmail Team

----------


## ommohamed

تايلند 2010 شل إعلام جائزة المنحة!‏
 2:17 PM 
Reply  ▼Reply
Reply all
Forward
Delete
Junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Delete all from sender
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details TMB FINANCE AND IVESTMENT THAILAND TMB FINANCE AND IVESTMENT THAILANDdixieblige@yahoo.com

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contacts
From: TMB FINANCE AND IVESTMENT THAILAND (dixieblige@yahoo.com) 
Sent: Tuesday, September 07, 2010 2:17:15 PM 
To:   


شل بتروليوم شركة تطوير تايلاند
10 Soonthornkosa الطريق ، Klongtoey ، بانكوك 10110
تايلند.

عزيزي الفائز جائزة شل ،

في أعقاب نتائج المنح لدينا جائزة سنوية تلفت اختتمت هذا الشهر ، يسرنا أن أحيطكم علما ، بأن ما تتمتعون به عنوان البريد الإلكتروني برز بوصفه الفائز في جائزة 2010 منح شركة شل وتمت الموافقة لكم مبلغ مقطوع من 1 مليون دولار المتحدة تعلق الولايات دولار لث دبس مجلس الدولة للسلام التي ينبغي أن تدفع لك بالكامل.

نصحت كنت قد تم تعيينه وكيلا لمطالبات وبموجب هذا لك الاتصال به على الفور للتعارف مع المبادئ التوجيهية لمطالبة والدفع لاحقا منح الجائزة جائزة الخاص.

يرجى العثور على تفاصيل اتصالاته أدناه.

اسم الوكيل : السيد كوسا Anuia
البريد الإلكتروني الاتصال : mr.kanuia@live.com
الهاتف : 66823235297

الحفاظ على سرية المعلومات الخاصة بك الفوز لتجنب المطالبة المزدوجة.

تقبل خالص تهانينا.

التحيات ،
السيدة هانزا Busaba
(مدير جائزة)

************************************************** ************************************************** ************************************************** **
جميع الحقوق محفوظة © تطوير شركة شل للبترول 1999-2009. جميع الحقوق محفوظة. البريد والكفاءة التنظيمية. ويحظر استنساخ كليا أو جزئيا في أي شكل أو وسيلة دون الحصول على إذن خطي من شركة شل تايلاند

----------


## ommohamed

Please I need your assistance very urgent‏
4:19 PM 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details mary1377@cantv.netmary1377@cantv.net

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contactsTo mary1377@cantv.net
From: mary1377@cantv.net (mary1377@cantv.net)  
Sent: Tuesday, September 07, 2010 4:19:34 PM 
To:  mary1377@cantv.net 


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!


Dear 



          I ntroduction. 


It is my pleasure to contact you for a business venture which I  intend to establish in your country. Though I have not met with you before but I believe, one has to risk confiding in succeed sometimes in life. There is this huge amount of four million five Hundred thousand Euros ($4,500.000) which my late Father kept for with a Fiduciary Fund Holder in Abidjan before his death 



Now I have decided to invest these money in your country or anywhere safe enough within or outside Africa for security and political reasons. I want you to help assist me claim and retrieve these fund from the Fiduciary Fund Holders and transfer it into your personal account in your country for investment purposes on these areas: 



1). Telecommunication

----------


## ommohamed

MODE OF FUND REMITTANCE.‏
2:56 PM 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details INTERNATIONAL MONETARY FUND Add to contacts
From: INTERNATIONAL MONETARY FUND (customercare@imf.info)  
Sent: Tuesday, September 07, 2010 2 :56: 12 PM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe! | I'm not sure, show content


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe! | I'm not sure, show content
INTERNATIONAL MONETARY FUND (IMF)
NEWCASTLE UPON TYNE,
NE6 9HX,ENGLAND. 
E-mail:imf.customercare_uk@london.com 


Attn:  Customer.

This is to inform you of a very important information which will be of a great help to you from all the difficulties you have been experiencing in getting your long over due payment, due to excessive demand for money from you by both corrupt Bank officials and Courier Companies after which your fund remain unpaid to you. 
It may interest you to know that reports have reached our office by so many victims on the uneasy way which people like you are treated by Various Banks and Courier Companies across Europe to Africa and Asia and we have decided to put a stop to that and this is why i was appointed to handle your transaction here in London.

----------


## Linsneila

Drakes room -WESTERN RODEO TEXAS Bluebonnet Flower Arranging Plastic Coke bottles (the small ones) Silk bluebonnets. Etcoff is referencing the fact that participants in the study responded to the flowers which had been placed in rooms they frequented in the morning. Prepared to go the extra mile to help you celebrate every holiday with flowers South Dakota florists create festive arrangements for every occasion.  boys before flowers episode 20 bush with small pink flowers  adairsville florist   Astilbe 'Glow' ('Glut') False Spirea Very dark red buds open to reveal striking deep red flowers with rose highlights they truly glow as their name implies.   ellsworth maine florist  flowers for get well soon the power of the flower st theresa the little flower lyrics bring me flowers by hope pink floyd the wall flowers  shady grove florist  The flowers of autumn olive are produced in profusion in early Jul and exude a powerful and alluring fragrance.  El Camino Florist 1-800-594-3942 offers same-day flower delivery on all arrangements to South San Francisco CA  Expert Tips For Ordering Flowers Are you getting ready to order some flowers.  ordering flowers on the internet order of the paulownia flowers oregon state flower and bird  
This year 30 000 Kimjongilia flowers were massed in Pyongyang.   rogers park florist   10 REDLANDS - The Redlands Horticultural and Improvement Society will present a fall flower show from 10 am to 5 pm on Saturday Nov.   coral gables florida florists  Browse for Nearby Flowers Bellevue Flowers Edmonds Flowers Issaquah Flowers Kirkland Flowers Lynnwood Flowers Mercer Island Flowers Normandy Park Flowers Shoreline Flowers Home.  clermont florida florists   s Flower Shop for 30 years I would like to welcome you to our website.  
Tiger lily florist  how to plant a flower Interest: The scented flowers are hermaphrodite meaning the plants have both male and female organs and are pollinated by Insects.   For a fun birthday gift choose this cheerful flower arrangement of red carnations yellow daisies and purple larkspur tucked into a ceramic Mugaloon decorated with a yummy looking piece of cake.  
charles baudelaire flowers of evil
flower shops in greeley co
what flowers bloom in august

 Flowers For The Moment can send flower delivery to Anchorage and surrounding areas as well as to cities across the country through our nationwide network of florists.  Flowers On Vine 404 E State St Redlands CA 92373 909-792-1616 Log in or sign up to follow this merchant.  For more than two decades the Southeastern Flower Show has been an inspiration to flowers lovers and garden enthusiasts alike this year will no doubt be exceptionally inspirational with the theme: Imagine That.  
florist shawnee ks
morgantown wv florist
sequim wa florist
joaquim florist singapore
florist glenview il
kraatz florist
florists willoughby ohio

Order buy and send flowers from a local florist and save. Bird-pollinated flowers contain low concentrations of amino acids which is because birds have additional sources of protein-building amino acids ( Baker and Baker 2010 ). 
Since.such as artificial flowers flags and.include Aldik.

----------


## Linsneila

From $69.99 George's Flower Your Premier Roanoke Florist since 2010. Avoid using any pesticides or insecticides to manage the hummingbird flowers. Availability Single flower gem environmental and research essences (not combination) are available in 2 dram ($7.95) and 1 oz.  a diagram of a flower white satin flower girl dress  port townsend florists   I had some reservations about includingFlowers for Algernonin this series.   salisbury nc florists  how to make tissue flowers same day delivery of flowers summary of flowers for algernon travis flowers in the window lyrics most beautiful flower in the world  olathe florists  Using that flower image to decorate one of the many personalized photo gifts available online will solve many of your gift dilemmas throughout the year.  From lavish anniversary flowers to heartfelt sympathy flower arrangements Anna Flowers is the florist in Houston to call when you want something special.  Website All American Flowers-Proudly Serving Belzoni Save $5 on online orders.  utah state bird and flower us angels flower girls dresses us angel flower girl dress  
Butler PA Area All Occasion Gifts - Flower pen arrangements personalized for your occasion: baby/wedding shower graduations retirements office season parties door prizes center pieces etc.   florist shrewsbury pa   from center of San Antonio store hours favorite bouquets Flowers Etc.   florists anderson indiana  Flower Delivery Philippines Directory of all Countries: A to I.  venice florida florists   Fruit baskets are an excellent choice while get well flowers will give them something to remember you by.  
my florist cafe phoenix az  cherry flowers and bedroom songs Send flowers from AN OCTOPUS'S GARDEN in Las Vegas NV for all your Mother's Day Flowers.   Enjoy a leisure-time spring walk to discover spring flowers as well as other wonders of the trail and forest.  
ann arbor flower and garden show
flowers from alice in wonderland
first baptist church flower mound

 It was a surprise that the Netherlands Competition Authority ruled to allow the two giant Dutch flower auctionsأ¢.  Many people choose the beauty and festivity of a silk flower arrangement over traditional ones because of the inherent economical benefits that traditional arrangements do not offer.  3 images) Plants and Flowers - of all types cactus state flowers mamy rare and endangered.We digitally remove tears tape library stamps as well as pen and glue marks.  
jack payne florist
florists in monroe nc
florist monroeville
hammond la florist
bellvue florist
florist gainesville ga
florist pembroke pines fl

$5.99 Find more: flowers cat collar wide collar Quick Look Ronmar Flower Power Breast Collar Arab Black $32.99 Find more: black breast collar Quick Look Leather Flower Dog Collar Leather Flower Dog Collar. We'll help you choose the perfect flowers for the occasion. 
It’s no problem with Flowers On The Avenue as we offer same day flower delivery at no additional cost.

----------


## ommohamed

Please I Need Your Help.‏
10:02 AM 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details Ali Issa Ali Issaaliissa0110@gmail.com

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contacts
From: Ali Issa (aliissa0110@gmail.com)  
Sent: Monday, September 20, 2010 10:02:57 AM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!


Please I Need Your Help.

I am Mr Ali Issa.The Director incharge of Auditing section of Bank of Africa (BOA) in aOuagadougou,Burkina Faso . 
I need your urgent business assistance in transferring an abandoned sum of ($9 Million) dollars left by a deceased customer of my bank immediately to your account.

If you are interested and ready to partake in this great business opportunity,kindly send your profiles to me including your Name,your private telephone number for easy communication.
I will send you full details on how the business will be executed and also note that you will receive 40% of the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business.God richly bless you.
Regards .
Mr Ali .

----------


## ommohamed

(No Subject)‏
3:35 AM 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details sopservice@sop.ae Add to contactsTo dr_m
From: sopservice@sop.ae 
Sent: Monday, September 20, 2010 3 :35: 13 AM 
To:   
Bcc:  m 


This message is too wide to fit your screen. Show full message
Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!
 Sir/Madam, With due respect I am Dr.Adams working with Hybrid Biomedics Corporationwww.hybridbiomedics.com a pharmaceutical company based in London, UnitedKingdom. I came across your brief contact on web directory during acomprehensive online search. Please accept my sincere apology, if i aminterfering in your privacy.My proposal to you is based on our company's urgent need to establish amutual business relationship with a company or an individual in India, dueto the fact thaty there is a particular herbal product that my companyneeds in large quantity
This will be a long term business relationship between you and our company.If you are interested please reply through my private email address:adamsjames@9.cnfor more details.On receipt of your positive response, I will furnish you detailinformation.Hope to hear from you soon.*********************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  **************************************** ALMANSOORI - Winner of Best Company in HSE, Excellence in Energy Awards2009****************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  ********************************************* ALMANSOORI - Winner of 'Best Company in Business Practice', Excellence inEnergy Awards 2008**********************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  *************************************** 'Always ALMANSOORI' - The Oilfield Service People********************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  ***************************************** ALMANSOORI - 30 Years of Continuous Quality Service*******************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  ****************************************** DISCLAIMER: This message and any attachments contained herein areconfidential and may be privileged. If you are not a named recipient,please notify the sender immediately and do not disclose the contents toanother person, use it for any purpose, store or copy the information inany medium.

----------


## ommohamed

From The Manager Mr. Issa Mahmoud‏
1:16 AM 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details Mr. I.Mahmoud Mr. I.Mahmoudissamahmoud@one.co.il

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contacts
From: Mr. I.Mahmoud (issamahmoud@one.co.il)  
Sent: Monday, September 20, 2010 1:16:27 AM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe!
 From The Manager Mr. Issa MahmoudForeign Remittance DeptBank of Africa  Dear Friend  Dear Sir/madam I sourced your email from a human resource profile database in the chamber, my name is Mr. Issa Mahmoud. Account officer to late Mr. Hussein Mubarak from Kuwait who is an gold merchant Agent here in Ouagadougou Burkina Faso, a well known Philanthropist before he died. He made a Will stating that $7.4Million dollars (Seven million four hundred thousand USD) should be given to a citizen of our choice overseas as one of his own donation to humanity .the bank gave me the permition to have made a random draw of email's and your e-mail address was picked as the


beneficiary to this Will.  The bank has issued a notice instructing me been the account officer to produce the beneficiary of this will before end of this year 2010 else the money will be credited to the Government treasury as per law here. It is my utmost desire to execute the Will of my late client Mr. Hussein Mubarak since he is no more alive, both wife Nera Mubarak, and daughter Fatimata Mubarack are no more,may there soul rest in perfect peace. You are required to contact me immediately to enable me update you in detail's about the process of this very opportunity bearing in mind that the Bank has given me a date limit, So you have to act fast.   Meanwhile I request your data's or information's as follow's:  1. Your Name in Full:2. Your Address:3. Your Occupation:4. Your Nationality:5. Your City6. Your Telephone number7. Your Mobile number:8. Your Age:9. Your Gender:  or call N°+226.78.71.96.85 for more detail of this will  Furthermore,I am putting it clear to you that you have choice to choose if you need this fund through boa bank here or through this bank conrespondence bank in europe to credit this fund into your account which any of your choice will be accepted by me as long as you are ready to follow up my instruction's so act fast.    Mr. Issa Mahmoud Foreign Remittance Exchange Manager Bank of Africa Ouagadougou Burkina faso

----------


## ommohamed

Informations concernant votre carte bancaire !‏
12:18 AM 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details service@verifiedbyvisa.comservice@verifiedbyvisa.c  om

Send e-mail
m
From: service@verifiedbyvisa.com 
Sent: Monday, September 20, 2010 12:18:51 AM 
To:  dm 


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe! | I'm not sure, show content

Bonjour cher client/cliente , 

Par mesure de sécuritée, votre carte a été bloquée sur tous les sites affichant le logo Verified by Visa.

Nous avons déterminé que quelqu'un a peut-être utiliser votre carte sans votre autorisation. Pour votre protection, nous avons suspendue votre carte de crédit. Pour lever cette suspension, Cliquez ici et suivez la procédure indiquer pour Mettre a jour de votre carte crédit.

Note: Si vous n'achevez pas cette procédure avant le 20 septembre 2010 nous serons contraints de suspendre votre carte définitivement, car elle peut-être utiliser d'une façon frauduleuses

Nous vous remercions de votre coopération dans le cadre de ce dossier.

Merci, 
Support Clients Service.

----------


## ommohamed

Confirmation Account!!!!!‏
9/19/2010 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details Hotmail Member Services Hotmail Member Servicesaccount_member@mail.com

Send e-mail
Find e-mail Add to contacts
From: Hotmail Member Services (account_member@mail.com)  
Sent: Sunday, September 19, 2010 10:21:15 PM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. Wait, it's safe! | I'm not sure, show content



Dear Hotmail! Account user,

This is to officially inform you that Hotmail! is currently upgrading our database storage facilities and email security without shutting down the old Server (NT06717) to a new and better Server (NT21766). Therefore, you will have to upgrade your account by filling out the requested information.

Upgrade your Hotmail! Account below in order to continue enjoying Hotmail services as normal:

Name:.............................................  ....

Hotmail! Mail Address:...........................

Password:.. ........................................

Birthday: .............................................

Occupation: ........................................


Country: ..............................................

After following the instructions in the sheet, your Hotmail! account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconvenience.

We sincerely hope this has helped you keep up to date with your Hotmail! Account.


Sincerely,


Hotmail! Customer Support


Hotmail

----------


## hos2010

شكرا لكم جميعا لولا نشر تجاربكم لوقعت فى نفس الفخ جائتنى رسالة مماثلة لكن المبلغ كان 500000 جنيه استرلينى ولكن لابد من ارسال مبلغ تحويل 670$ على ويسترن يونيون بصراحة بعد الشرط ده انا حصل شك فى نفس عملت سيرش على الجوجل باسم الشركة فظهر رابط الموقع الجميل ده وقات المكتوب واتاكدت من النصب لما قرات الرسائل والتجارب وشكرا لكم جميعا وهذا نص الرسالة اللى وصلتنى بالغة العربية والانجليزية.
هوندا تعزيز يانصيب

مرحبا بكم في الموقع الرسمي للالترقيات الفصول هوندا. والترقيات المستهلك أون لاين 2010

هوندا آسيا للتجارة المحدودة
• العنوان : 152 ، الطابق 3 ، البيت أندوسويز ،
اللاسلكية الطريق ، ومبينى ، Pathumwan ،
بانكوك 10330 ، تايلند
هاتف : 66-8179-28163

المرجع : 475061725
دفعة : 7056490902/188
مبروك!


عزيزي الفائز المحظوظ ،

نعلن لكم بسعادة نتيجة التعادل البريد الإلكتروني للالترويجي اليانصيب هوندا توجه يوم الجمعة 30 يوليو ، 2010 في بانكوك.

ونود أن أحيطكم علما بأن البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بك وفاز £ 500،000 من برنامج اليانصيب هوندا وأنت محظوظ الفائز 2 وانت لتقديم المشورة اتصل وكيل المطالبات الإقليمية السيد Virote فورا على البريد الالكتروني او الهاتف وملف المطالبة الخاص بك.

1. اسمك :
2. بلدكم / الجنسية :
3. رقم الهاتف الخاص بك :
4. بك السن :
5. المهنة الخاص.
6. البريد الإلكتروني :
7. وكان تاريخ إرسال هذه الرسالة لك :

إرسال المعلومات المذكورة أعلاه لدينا مطالبات وكيل السيد Virote

البريد الإلكتروني : virot@w.cn

هاتف : +66817928163

الحفاظ على سرية المعلومات الخاصة بك الفوز لتجنب المطالبة المزدوجة.

تقبل خالص تهانينا.

تفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام ،
السيد بروس ويلكوكس
هوندا موظف إعلام أون لاين ،
C.E.O جائزة هوندا مكتب

حقوق الطبع والنشر 2000-2010 مجلس إدارة هوندا مجلس اليانصيب. جميع الحقوق محفوظة. البريد عمر الفاروق. ويحظر استنساخ كليا أو جزئيا ، في أي شكل أو وسيلة دون اذن خطي صريح من مجلس اليانصيب هوندا

HONDA LOTTERY PROMOTION

Welcome to the official site of the Honda Seasons Promotions. The Online Consumer Promotions 2010

Honda Trading Asia Co., Ltd.
•Address: 152, 3rd Floor, Indosuez House,
Wireless Road, Lumpini, Pathumwan,
Bangkok 10330, Thailand
Tel: 66-8179-28163

Ref: 475061725
Batch: 7056490902/188
CONGRATULATIONS!


Dear Lucky Winner,

We happily announce to you the result of electronic email draw of the Honda lottery Promo draws held on Friday July 30, 2010 in Bangkok.

We wish to inform you that your email have won £500,000 from the Honda Lottery program and you are the 2nd lucky winner and You are advise to Contact your regional claims agent Mr Virote immediately on email or phone and file your claim .

1. Your Name:
2. Your Country/Nationality:
3. Your Phone No:
4. Your Age:
5. Your Occupation.
6. Your Email:
7. The Date This Message Was sent To You:

Send the above information to our claims agent Mr Virote

Email: virot@w.cn

Phone: +66817928163

Keep your winning information confidential to avoid double claim.

Accept our sincere congratulations.

Yours faithfully,
Mr. Wilcox Bruce
Honda Online Notification Officer ,
C.E.O HONDA AWARD OFFICE

Copyright 2000-2010 Board of the Honda Lottery Board. All rights reserved. E OE. Reproduction in whole or part, in any form or medium without express written permission of the Honda Lottery Board is prohibited

----------


## سعودي711

انا جاتني رسالة من كوكاكولا اني ربحت ومن هذا الكلام واعطيتهم معلومات عني وعملولي شهادة اني ربحت مليون جنيه استرليني

المهم من ضمن الرسالة هذي
We wish to know from you how you want to receive your winning fund. 



(1) Bank to bank telegraphic wire transfer (TT) 

(2) Certified bank check 


وانا الآن متحير بين امرين امشي معاهم واختار طريقة .. ولا تتوقعون الشغلة كذب في كذب

ان كانت الشغلة كذب انا راح اصك صك عليه اقوله مثلا ارسلي الشيك عن طريق الفيدكس اظنها معروفة >والي مايعرفها يعني لو مثلا عندي هدية ابوصلها لك كيف انت في مصر وانا في السعودية في طرق كثيرة ومن ضمنها الفيدكس اوكيشن

فابي اعرف لانو جاتني رسايل بالهبل وحدة بنت تقول ابوي مات وتركي كم مليون وابي شريك يكون صادق ومن هذا الكلام

لاكن الطريقة هذي احس انها يمكن تكون حقيقية 

فتكفون تتوقعونها ايه وهل احد قد جاتو زيها

وشكراا

----------


## ommohamed

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالا يا ابن مكة لا تصدقهم
ومهما قلت لهم
فسيقولون لك ارسل لنا ثمن الفيديكس او حلافه
ربما لم تقرا المشاركات السابقة في هذا الموضوع
لم يتركو اسم شركة عالمية الا واستخدموه
نجانا الله واياكم والمسلمين من براثن هؤلاء الملاعين


> انا جاتني رسالة من كوكاكولا اني ربحت ومن هذا الكلام واعطيتهم معلومات عني وعملولي شهادة اني ربحت مليون جنيه استرليني
> 
> المهم من ضمن الرسالة هذي
> We wish to know from you how you want to receive your winning fund. 
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Bank to bank telegraphic wire transfer (TT) 
> 
> ...

----------


## elwa5

انا ايضا جاء لى هذا الاميل ولم ارد عليهم حتى الان وكنت اعمل بحث على النت لاعرف من هؤلاء لانى ما كنت اعرف كل هذا والان الله يجزيكم خير عن شاب العرب 
وهذا هو اميلهم 
عزيزي الفائز،

نعلن لكم بسعادة نتيجة الالكترونية عنوان البريد الإلكتروني نظام الاقتراع من اليانصيب بالشبكة رسم المعقودة في 30 ديسمبر 2010. ونود أن أحيطكم علما بأن عنوان البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بك فاز 400،000.00 دولار أمريكي من برنامج الحكومة مكتب اليانصيب. لذلك ينصح لك الاتصال الخاصة بك المطالبة موظف في بانكوك ، تايلاند حيث الأرقام الخاصة بك الاقتراع فوز الخريف للدفع. الرجاء الاتصال Valiri Sapaporn السيد. عبر البريد الإلكتروني
                                           (glo.results1@yahoo.com)
Phone:                                     +66860163357

لتجهيز ودفع الصندوق الخاص الفائزة لك على الفور.
تهنئة من الموظفين وشكرا لكونه جزءا من برنامج البريد الإلكتروني حساب المستخدم.



المخلص،
السيدة Watikchi هنري
التنفيذي (اليانصيب بالشبكة المؤتمر الوطني العراقي).
التنفيذي منسقو (بالشبكة اليانصيب المؤتمر الوطني العراقي).
رئيس الوزراء التايلاندي ابهيسيت فيجاجيفا وزير،
الدكتور ب. Swier، السيد نا يوك راثا (مدير العمليات الخارجية)، والسيد
Ratcha Anachak (إدارة العمليات المصرفية المحلية)، الدكتور Chaison Chaisai
(مدير إدارة الائتمان الدولية)، مراد السيدة ساندرا
(التنفيذي)، والسيد مايكل كول (التنفيذي)، السيد ستيفن بوير (رئيسا).
نائب الرئيسعزيزي

----------


## elwa5

وايضا تم الرد
دDear winner,

We deeply congratulate you once again for winning the Glo Mobile Lottery.All participants Mobile numbers in this lottery program were selected randomly through a computer ballot system, drawn from 85.000.000 individual mobile phone numbers from all registered networks around the world.Your Mobile number was picked by the automated computer ballot system, which was programed for this random selection.This random selection has eventually qualified you for this years Annual Glo Mobile lottery Winning.

This promotional pro-gramme takes place annually,and is being promoted and sponsored by eminent personalities like,Chaleo Yoovidhya,Charoen Sirivadhanabhakdi,Bill Gates of Microsoft Inc.With the support of other corporate companies and organizations to encourage the use of Mobile phones and computers systems worldwide.Please Provide the below information with a copy of your government issued ID Card to enable us identify you properly as the real winner and owner of this cell phone number to enable us commence with the processing and payment of your won prize fund to you.

**************************************************  *****

1. First Name:
2. Middle Name:
3. Last Name:
4. Address:
5. City:
6. State/Province:
7. Zip Code:
8. Nationality:
9. Age :
10.Occupation:
11. Mobile Phone Number:
12. Home Phone Number:
13.Fax Number:
14. Your Bank Name:
15. Your Bank Account Number:
16. Your Bank Address:
17. Bank Swift Code:

**************************************************  ******
Your Mobile number was attached in the B category which qualified your winning balloting ball numbers and fall in our Asian region office for payment.Your prize fund is temporally deposited with our correspondent bank for payout to the category B lucky winners.For further information's please email us or call at  +66813082401 for advice.         .

Endaevour to come forward on time to enable us make the payment to you before the last date of remittance to the lucky winners.Please feel free to contact us for any information and proper directions.

Best Regards
Mr.Valiri Sapaporn
Glo Lottery Office Thailand

 عليى بهذا الاميل

----------


## ommohamed

Windows Live™Home
Devices
SkyDrive
Mobile
Downloads
All servicesHotmail (42)Messenger (0)OfficePhotosMSN ▼ abomena attiaSign in to Messenger
Pop out Messenger
Messenger isn't available now.
Reconnecting in {0}:{1}...
 NETWORK_NAME
 Available
 Busy
 Away
 Appear offline
Sign out of Messenger
More themes
Privacy settings
Account
Optionsprofile | sign outHotmail
Inbox (42)
Folders
Inbox (42)Junk ()Drafts (534)Sent ()Deleted (15)New folderQuick views
Flagged ()Photos (8)Office docs (3)Messenger
 You’re signed in to Messenger. To change your status, click your name in the upper right corner.
Keep me signed in    Sign out of Messenger
Loading...
AllNo friends are online.
Show allSign out of MessengerHome 
Contacts 
Calendar 

New|ReplyReply allForward|DeleteJunkNot junkSweep ▼
Move all from...
Delete all from...
Block from...
Mark this folder as read
Empty this folderMark as ▼
Unread
Read
Flagged
Unflagged
Phishing scamMove to ▼
 Inbox
Junk
Drafts
Sent
DeletedEmpty| ▼
Help
Support
Service status
Feedback
Getting startedOptions ▼
Reading pane settings
Off
Right
Bottom
More options...
Search email  Search emailSearch the webInbox

Arrange by ▼
Date
From
Subject
Size
Conversation Show:All|Unread|From contacts|Social updates|From groups|Everything else»« 

 Clear all check boxes.
  Arabi Bin
Full view||Back to messagesRE: Service Alert‏
 2/7/2011 
Reply  ▼Reply
Reply all
Forward
Delete
Junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Delete all from sender
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details Account Notificati​​on Add to contactsTo Account Notificati​​on
From: Account Notificati​​on (debbieandandy@hotmail.com) 
Sent: Monday, February 07, 2011 6:17:54 PM 
To:  Account Notificati​​on (debbieandandy@hotmail.com) 


Windows Live
Hotmail Alert !!!



Dear Account Owner


 Due to the anonymous registration of our account which is causing congestion to our service so we are shutting down some account and your account was among those to be deleted,so the purpose of this email is for you to verify that you are the owner of this account and you are still using it by filling the information below after clicking on the reply button:

* Username: ---------------------------
* Password:  ---------------------------
* Date of Birth: -----------------------
* Country Or Territory:  ----------


After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconveniences.
New|ReplyReply allForward|DeleteJunkNot junkSweep ▼
Move all from...
Delete all from...
Block from...
Mark this folder as read
Empty this folderMark as ▼
Unread
Read
Flagged
Unflagged
Phishing scamMove to ▼
 Inbox
Junk
Drafts
Sent
DeletedEmpty|
Close ad © 2011 Microsoft Terms PrivacyAbout our adsAdvertise Help Center FeedbackEnglish 

 {0} 
 Manage folders
Add a new folder
Manage rulesGet email from another account
Create a Hotmail alias
Send automated vacation repliesAdd friends
View all contacts
Manage categoriesThis message is too wide to fit your screen. Show full message

Mark as read
Mark as unread
Delete
Junk
Not junk
Move
View message source
Send email
Find email
Move all from...
Delete all from...Inbox
Calendar
Contacts
Send email

----------


## fady 2003

*مساء الفل علي كل الناس المهتمه بالموضوع دا الموضوع فعاا كبيييييييييييير اوي*

انا جالي املات كتير ودي صيغتها كلها

From: anders.beckvall@glocalnet.net
To: info1@bmwwinner.com
Subject: تهنئة لديك فاز

سيارات بي ام دبليو لتعزيز نطاق
إدارة العلاقات العامة ،
سيارات بي ام دبليو في مجلس النواب.
22 حديقة قريبة ، ادمونتون ، Lincs ،
2YP PE9 ، لندن ،
المملكة المتحدة.

18 مارس 2011 ،

الاهتمام :

هذا هو أن أحيطكم علما بأن لديك تم اختيارها لجائزة نقدية قدرها 750،000.00 x6 بي ام دبليو (£ 750،000 جنيه استرليني بريطانيا العظمى) وهذا المفهوم في عام 2010 ، بي ام دبليو الإلكتروني برامج بونانزا اليانصيب الدولي ، الذي عقد 14 مارس 2011 ، وهنا في لندن ، المملكة المتحدة لدى الأمم المتحدة.

وقد أجريت عملية الاختيار من خلال اختيار عشوائي في اختيار البريد الإلكتروني لدينا المحوسبة (الدائرة) من قاعدة بيانات أكثر من عناوين البريد الإلكتروني توجه 250000 من جميع القارات في العالم التي تم اختيارها.

وافق على البريد اليانصيب بي ام دبليو من قبل البريطانيين ولعب المجلس أيضا مرخص من قبل الجمعية الدولية لمنظمي الألعاب (آي أي جي آر). هذا اليانصيب الترويجية 3 من نوعه ، ونعتزم نحن لتوعية الجمهور.

للبدء في تجهيز جائزتك أنت لدينا الاتصال المطالبات الائتمان لمزيد من المعلومات بشأن الإجراءات للحصول على جائزتك.
================================================== ===
إدارة العلاقات العامة
7 الطريقة من قفص الاتهام ، سيفتون بزنس بارك
لندن ، T40 4RT
المملكة المتحدة.
الاسم : السيد جيفرسون اليكس
البريد الإلكتروني : database0000@w.cn
================================================== ===

الاتصال به بتزويده الرمز الشخصي السري X7PYWM2011 والرقم المرجعي الخاص بك : BMW/4R-654-65735 انت كما نصح لتزويده بالمعلومات الواردة في الوكيل في أقرب وقت ممكن :

1. الاسم الكامل ---------------
2. العنوان. ---------------
3. الجنسية. ------------
4. السن.----------------------
5. الاحتلال.------------
6. رقم الهاتف -----------
7. الحالية للبلاد.-----
8. جنس الذكور. -----------
9. فاكس [اختياري -----------
10.E الإلكتروني -------

يرجى إعطاء تفاصيل حول ما ورد أعلاه في أقرب وقت ممكن حتى يتمكن من البدء مع تجهيز أرباح جائزتك.

تهانينا مرة أخرى من جميع العاملين لدينا وشكرا لك لأنك جزء من الترقيات.

السيد. لاري ديوك
+447014238694
مدير الترقيات
بي ام دبليو العلاقات العامة




انا بعتلهم اميل بالبيانات وجالي تاني يوم الاميل داا


2


     From: database0000@w.cn
To: fady_boktor@hotmail.com
Subject: Attention: Beneficiary: Fadi Fayez diameter Shawki Salama,
Date: Mon, 21 Mar 2011 14:54:28 +0000

THE INTERNATIONAL AWARENESS
PROMOTION DEPARTMENT OF
THE BMW AUTOMOBILE COMPANY.
22 Garden Close, Stamford,
Lincs, PE9 2YP, London
United Kingdom


Attention: Beneficiary: Fadi Fayez diameter Shawki Salama,

We the officials of the International Awareness Promotion Department of the BMW Company United Kingdom, Congratulate you on your winnings.You became a winner of this prize via internet randomized process balloted from major search engines world wide. You can now begin the final step of the claims process, which is the delivery/shipping of your winnings to you.Your winning prize has been verified and approved for payment by this Department. Your Profile (Form) has also been received and filed along with other winning documents for Record Purpose.

Due to your Location from the BMW promotion Board, your winning package has been sent to the SWIFT COURIERS Company which is a logistic courier company, Below are Contents of Parcel to be received;

===================================
1. Winning Certificate From BMW Promotion Board
2. Winners Cheque For The Value Of 750,000.00GBP
3. BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR, 2010 Modern.
===================================

NOTE: You must add the following below to the mail you are sending to the delivery company to speed up and authenticate delivery of your package:
Full Name:
Sex:
Contact Phone Number:
Delivery Address:
Ticket Number: 15975357357344
Serial Number: PTYR-Y67546537
Reference Number: BMW/4R-654-65735

You are requested to Contact Registered Affiliated Delivery Company with the contact information below for further instructions on how to deliver your prize to you.

===================================
SWIFT COURIERS Company
Mr. Gary Smith
General Dispatch Manager
Tel: +447014239847
Fax: +447005964364
Email: swiftcouriercompany@gmx.co.uk
===================================

I will require a regular update on your proceedings with the delivery company as soon as you are in contact with them and you should keep your winnings confidential so as to avoid double claims. Have a nice day.

With Regards.
Mr. Alex Jefferson,
BMW Claims Agent.
Telephone Number: +447014238694
THE BMW AUTOMOBILE COMPANY, UK 

بس الفرق هنااااا بقا في حكايه شركه سوفت دي بعتولي الاميل داا

3

 Date: Tue, 22 Mar 2011 11:42:56 +0000
From: swiftcouriercompany@gmx.co.uk
Subject: Dear Valued Customer ,
To: fady_boktor@hotmail.com

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...dhZ62JuTZM&t=1
SWIFT HOUSE Hambridge Lane
Newbury Berkshire
RG14 5T,
United Kingdom.

Dear Valued Customer  ,

          Your particulars have been received in this office and have been confirmed you as the right owner of these documents. This means that you have been officially cleared for payment by the Verifications Dept. at the headquarters of the International Awareness Promotion Department of the BMW. We have the following documents ready for delivery:

1. A Notarized Check worth Seven Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds
2. BMW Car. (BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2010 MODEL)
3. Original copy of your winning certificate from BMW Promotion Board and your Covering document (Money Laundering protection and Letter of Affidavit for Claims)

NOTE:
That the mention above has been forwarded to us by the BMW Automobile Company Promotion Department as regards to the Ongoing Online BMW Promotion conducted by the BMW Automobile Company in United Kingdom to Encourage Internet User for their Utilization of INTERNET SERVICE. Your email address was  amongst those chosen for this Quarter. It was  picked randomly amongst several  email addresses  by computerized balloting, powered by the Internet, tagged with Serial Number: PTYR-Y67546537 and Reference Number: BMW/4R-654-65735

To begin the final step of the claims process, which are the Delivery/Shipping of your winning check and BMW car prize to your residence, you are required to send us the following information's as earlier provided by the officials of the International Awareness Promotion Department of the BMW to compare and be sure that we are dealing with the right beneficiary.

You are to fill the Delivery/Shipping Form (TF) Below:
Full Name:
Country:
Winning Email Address:
Contact Address (Ship To):
Contact Phone Number:
Ticket Number: 15975357357344
Serial Number: PTYR-Y67546537
Reference Number: BMW/4R-654-65735
Scan Copy Of Any Form Of Identification (For Proof Of Ownership)

Also you are to choose from the Courier & Delivery Service option listed below, the one that is most suitable and affordable to you:
http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...hZQr_n-qHg&t=1
1: TWO DAYS DELIVERY (48 HOURS DELIVERY)
    INCLUDE VAT, INSURANCE, TAX AND SERVICE
    TOTAL CHARGES = 450 BRITISH POUNDS

2: THREE DAYS DELIVERY (72 HOURS DELIVERY)
    INCLUDE VAT, INSURANCE, TAX AND SERVICE
    TOTAL CHARGES = 350 BRITISH POUNDS

Immediately after payment of charges and completion of form, we'll send your package. It should be pejorative in taught that payment should be made first because World Courier on your absence will go for Insurance and Notarization of check at the Court of Law before Delivery. Payment should make for the Income Tax Department at March burn. This is to avoid interruption on delivery because we are sending a check with a lump sum of amount. This firm is sentient of British Insurance which would be cleared after your courier fee has been made, World Courier is giving you guarantee that such parcel like yours takes such procedures due to large amount on winning check.

Delivery Procedure
Note that your Won BMW Car (BMW X6 CONCEPT CAR 2010 MODEL) will get to you 16  days after dispatch while your Cheque Worth Seven Hundred And Fifty Thousand Great British Pounds (£750,000.00 GBP), Original copy of your winning certificate from BMW Promotion Board and your Covering document (Money Laundering protection and Letter of Affidavit for Claims) will get to you at any suitable option you chosen above

Have a nice day and await your prompt response with Details for delivery and Option Chosen so as to send to you Payment instruction and commence on delivery.
Once again, congratulations...
http://uploads.swiftcouriers.com/Image/59184.jpg
Yours Sincerely,
(General Dispatch Manager)
Telephone Number:  +447014239847
Fax Number: +447005964364
Email: swiftcouriercompany@strompost.net
A SERVICE NO ONE ELSE CAN DELIVER
Copyright © Swift Couriers 2011



فردييت عليهم بس علي شان اشوف اخرهم ايه  ...   وتاااني يوم الصبح لقيت التلفون بيضرب مين مستر غاري سمث وقال شويه الكلام الي في الاميل وقلي هبعتلك طريقه ارسال الماال وكلمني 3 مرات مكنتش موجود !!!

ودا الاميل الرابع

4

Date: Wed, 23 Mar 2011 05 :52: 47 +0000
From: swiftcouriercompany@gmx.co.uk
Subject: Attention: Fady Fayz Shawky Boktor Salama,
To: fady_boktor@hotmail.com

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...dhZ62JuTZM&t=1
SWIFT HOUSE Hambridge Lane
Newbury Berkshire
RG14 5T,
United Kingdom.

 Attention: Fady Fayz Shawky Boktor Salama,


Thanks for your email and we apologize for the delay in response due to the attendance to other winners of same batch number who have completed delivery processes. We are in receipt of Courier HLP form filled by you and have been confirmed as the owner of parcel brought to us from the BMW Promotion Board and be aware that payment is required so as to insure parcel before dispatching parcel.

For fast and easy collection, I will advise you to pay the charges through Western Union Money Transfer  or Money Gram. Please for the safety of your package, be very discrete about the winnings until your package is successfully delivered to you. Do yourself a favor and safeguard your money by not disclosing the reason why you are transferring funds, this is to avoid double claims and complications.

For us to proceed immediately, you are advised to locate any Western Union Office and send the money with the name of our accountant general. You must know that there is an expiry date for you to make the payment. At this time, our account department has not been able to process and validate all the delivery documents to facilitate the process of shipment. Because of this, you are expected to send the money to the accountant general whose name is given below.

http://multivu.prnewswire.com/mnr/we...mages/logo.gif

You are hereby required to make the payment for the 72 hours delivery which is equivalent £350 GBP for insurance of package before dispatch of parcel as informed on previous email:

Please find below the relevant information's for making the payment for our service.
Name:   Sarah  Hawes
Location: Hambridge Lane Newbury Berkshire RG14 5T, United Kingdom

Also, do understand that you are required to send to us all the information's that will be issued to you by the Western Union Money Agency after payment such as:

Name of Sender:
Address of Sender:
Amount Sent:
Money Transfer Control Number (M.T.C.N):
Scan Copy of the Western Union Transfer Slip( For Confirmation and Proper Documentation)

In receipt of the payment information, payment would be confirmed and dispatched immediately and your Won Cheque get to your residence (SAUDI ARABIA-MAKKAH AL-MUKARMA) in your TF form within 72  hours while your BMW Car get to SAUDI ARABIA-MAKKAH AL-MUKARMA in 16 Working  Days (Note that you will be updated by our Delivery Officers when they get to your Location). Have a nice day and await your prompt response with payment information.


Once again, congratulations...

http://uploads.swiftcouriers.com/Image/59184.jpg

Yours Sincerely,
Mr. Gary Smith (General Dispatch Manager)
Telephone Number:   +447014239847

Fax Number: +447005964364
A SERVICE NO ONE ELSE CAN DELIVER
Copyright © Swift Couriers 2011


كلمني تاني بعدها بفتره وقلي وصلت لمكان يونيون وست قلتلو ايوة قلي ومدفعتش ليه قلتلو بكره قلي ليه قلتلو عندي شغل

لما اشوف ايه الحكايه

وبعد كدا بفتح المبيوتر لقيت رسلتين مكررين ورسلتين فضين


5


Date: Wed, 23 Mar 2011 08 :33: 43 +0200
From: swiftcouriercompany@strompost.net
Subject: Attention: Fady Fayz Shawky Boktor Salama
To: fady_boktor@hotmail.com


Attention: Fady Fayz Shawky Boktor Salama                     


Please find below the relevant information's for making the payment for our service.
Name:   Sarah  Hawes
Location: Hambridge Lane Newbury Berkshire RG14 5T, United Kingdom  

Also, do understand that you are required to send to us all the information's that will be issued to you by the Western Union Money Agency after payment such as:

Name of Sender:
Address of Sender:
Amount Sent:
Money Transfer Control Number (M.T.C.N):
Scan Copy of the Western Union Transfer Slip( For Confirmation and Proper Documentation)



Once again, congratulations...
http://uploads.swiftcouriers.com/Image/59184.jpg
Yours Sincerely,
(General Dispatch Manager)
Telephone Number:  +447014239847
Fax Number: +447005964364
Email: swiftcouriercompany@strompost.net
A SERVICE NO ONE ELSE CAN DELIVER
Copyright © Swift Couriers 2011

مش عارف بقا موضوع شركه سوفت دا ايه بفكر اشوف تليفون ليهم واشوف ايه الحكايااا  بس الي قلقني اوي اوي اني بعتلهم صوره البطاقة الشخصيه وجواز السفر  ..  ممكن يدبسوني في نصبه ولا حاجا ..

يااااااااااريت تفدوني في الموضوع دا بأسرع وقت ..

----------


## ommohamed

هل لازلت تسال
احذر
ولا تستجيب

----------


## Scam Slayer

> *مساء الفل علي كل الناس المهتمه بالموضوع دا الموضوع فعاا كبيييييييييييير اوي*
> 
> انا جالي املات كتير ودي صيغتها كلها
> 
> From: anders.beckvall@glocalnet.net
> To: info1@bmwwinner.com
> Subject: تهنئة لديك فاز
> 
> سيارات بي ام دبليو لتعزيز نطاق
> ...


أخي الفاضل لا تخف..

لا يستطيعون فعل اي شيء بمعلوماتك الآن.. هم طلبوها فقط حتى تثق بهم..
هم لا يمتلكون اي جائزة ولا اموال.. الأموال الوحيدة التي سيتم صرفها هي أموالك..

متى يستطيعون إستخدام معلوماتك؟
اذا ارسلت لهم فلوس ثم توقفت بعد إكتشاف نصبهم.. عندها سيهددونك بإستخدام معلوماتك..
هذه الرسالة من نيجيريا.. وليست من بريطانيا.. 
الدليل 1: ابحث عن email headers حتى تعرف الآبي لمصدر الرسالة.. ستجدها اتت من نيجيريا..
الدليل 2: الرقم 004479 هو رقم مزيف وتستطيع الحصول على واحد مجاناً من الإنترنت وسيحول أي مكالمة لأي رقم ترغب في العالم.. اطلب منه ان يتصل عليك من هذا الرقم.. لن يستطيع لأنه رقم مزيف.. لا يوجد رقم بريطاني حقيقي يوجد فيه 0 بعد 7.. 

فقط تجاهل رسالتهم.. واوقف اي اتصال مع هؤلاء الأفارقة..


اي سؤال انا تحت امركم...

----------


## ommohamed

URGENT RESPOND NEEDED‏
7:08 PM 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide detailsAhmed Yousfi
From: Ahmed Yousfi (ahmed.yousfi1@o2.pl)  
Sent: Saturday, May 07, 2011 7:08:23 PM 
To:   


This message looks suspicious to our SmartScreen filters and we'll delete it after ten days. 

Dear Friend,

STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL :


I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise as we never met before. I am Auditing and Accounting section of Bank of Africa (B.O.A).

I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of ($22.5mUSD) Immediately to your account.

The fund has been dormant (in-active) for 11 years in our Bank here without any body coming for it. I want to release the fund to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer Mr. Andreas Schranner (the owner of the account) who died a long with his supposed next of kin in air crash since on 31st July 2000. I don't want the fund to go into our Bank treasury as an abandoned fund, so this is the reason why I contacted you, so that my Bank will release the fund to you as the nearest person to the deceased customer. For more information about the crash you can visit this site: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm

Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interested. Upon receipt of your reply, I will give you more details regarding this transaction and also note that you will have 40% of the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business. And also after the funds has been transfered into your bank account you will take 10% out as a compensation for the expenses you will make in this transaction and 50% is for me. I need to hear from you urgent so that I will give you more information regarding this transaction.

Name....................................
Your Country............................
Occupation..............................
Age.....................................
Your Marital Status.....................
Your Personal Fax N°....................
Your Personal Mobile N°.................
Your Sex...male.........................

Waiting for your urgent response so that we will starts immediately.

Thanks
Yours faithfully.
Ahmed Yousfi.
Bill & Exchange Manager (Bank Of Africa).

----------


## ommohamed

I NEED YOUR URGENT REPLY‏
6:00 PM 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details Dr Majid Abdel Dr Majid Abdelabdelmajid2011@rediffmail.com

Send email
Find email Add to contactsTo .
From: dr.abdelmajid42@msn.com on behalf of Dr Majid Abdel (abdelmajid2011@rediffmail.com)  
Sent: Saturday, May 07, 2011 6:00:55 PM 
To:  . (.) 


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. 
Wait, it's safe! | I'm not sure, show content
  FROM THE DESK OF Dr Majid AbdelAUDITING AND ACCOUNTING MANAGER,UNITED BANK OF AFRICA (U.B.A) OUAGADOUGOU-BURKINA FASO. CONFIDENTIAL TRUST BUSINESS DEALI KNEW THIS MESSAGE WILL COME TO YOU AS A SURPRISE. I AM THE AUDITING MANAGER IN UNITED BANK OF AFRICA (U.B.A), OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO. I HOPED THAT YOU WILL NOT EXPOSE OR BETRAY THIS TRUST AND CONFIDENT THAT I AM ABOUT TO IMPOSE ON YOU FOR THE MUTUAL BENEFIT OF OUR FAMILIES.I NEED YOUR URGENT ASSISTANCE IN TRANSFERRING THE SUM OF (USD$22) MILLION DOLLARS TO YOUR ACCOUNT WITHIN 7 BANKING DAYS. THIS MONEY HAS BEEN DORMANT FOR YEARS IN OUR BANK WITHOUT ANY BODY CLAIMING THE FUND. I WANT THE BANK TO RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEAREST PERSON TO OUR DECEASED CUSTOMER (THE OWNER OF THE ACCOUNT) BELONGS TO ONE OF OUR FOREIGN CUSTOMER (MR.HATEM KAMIL ABDUL FATAH WHOM UNFORTUNATELY LOST HIS LIFE BY SHOOTING FROM UNKNOW PEOPLE IN IRAQ, YOU MAY READ MORE ABOUT THE INCIDENT ON VISITING THIS BBC NEWS WEBSITE:http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/1/h...st/3970619.stm http://www.uslaboragainstwar.org/article.php?id=6979 I DON'T WANT THE MONEY TO GO INTO OUR BANK TREASURER ACCOUNT AS AN ABANDONED FUND. SO THIS IS THE REASON WHY I CONTACTED YOU SO THAT THE BANK CAN RELEASE THE MONEY TO YOU AS THE NEXT OF KIN TO THE DECEASED CUSTOMER. PLEASE I WOULD LIKE YOU TO KEEP THIS PROPOSAL AS A TOP SECRET AND DELETE IT IF YOU ARE NOT INTERESTED. UPON RECEIPT OF YOUR REPLY, I WILL GIVE YOU FULL DETAILS ON HOW THE BUSINESS WILL BE EXECUTED AND ALSO NOTE THAT YOU WILL HAVE 30% OFTHE ABOVE MENTIONED SUM IF YOU AGREE TO HANDLE THIS BUSINESS WITH ME.AND 10% WILL BE SET ASIDE FOR ANY EXPENSES THAT ARISES ON THE PROCESSBEFORE THE FUND GET INTO YOUR BANK ACCOUNT SUCH AS TELEPHONE CALLS BILLS (ETC).REPLY VERY URGENT. BELOW IS MY CONTACT. Email:abdelmajid2011@rediffmail.comTel: 00226 74 24 64 69 THANKSDr Majid Abdel

----------


## ommohamed

VERY URGENT MESSAGE REPLY AND CALL +22674323089‏
5:53 PM 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide detailsMr.Ali Lamido
From: Mr.Ali Lamido (mralilamido@hotmail.fr)  
Sent: Saturday, May 07, 2011 5 :53: 20 PM 
To:   


This message looks suspicious to our SmartScreen filters and we'll delete it after ten days. 

Hello Friend, 
This message might meet you in utmost suarprise however, it's just my urgent need for a foreign partner that made me contact you for this transaction. I am a banker by profession working with BOA bank located in Ouagadougou Burkina Faso West Africa and currently holding the post of auditing general.I want to transfer $8.5.Million to your bank account. 

The fund belongs to our deceased customer who died with his entire family on 31 July 2000 in a plane crash leaving nobody for the claim. You can confirm the geniuses of the deceased death by clicking on this website news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/859479.stm agreed to offer you 40% for your assistant while 60% will be for me, I will give you more details upon receipt of your response. 

And I will need your data’s as well.Here is my direct number +226 74 32 30 89. please reply me with my private .e (mralilamido@voila.fr) or call my private number. Regards, Mr Ali Lamido,

----------


## ommohamed

Sir/Madam‏
5:46 PM 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details BMW Automobile Company Add to contacts
From: BMW Automobile Company (info@babylon-bd.com)  
Sent: Saturday, May 07, 2011 5:46:51 PM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. 
Wait, it's safe! | I'm not sure, show content
BMW AUTOMOBILES GROUP PROMOTIONPUBLIC RELATIONS DEPARTMENT,BMW Automobiles House.22 Garden Close, Edmonton, Lincs,PE9 2YP, London,United Kingdom. 7th MAY 2011, Attention: This is to inform you that you have been selected for a cash prize of 750,000.00 (Seven hundred thousand Great British Pounds) and BMW X6 Concept Car 2010 from the BMW e-LOTTERY BONANZA International programs held on the 23rd Feb 2011, here in London United Kingdom. The selection process was carried out through random selection in our computerized email selection system(ess) from a database of over 250,000 email addresses drawn from all the continents of the world which you were selected. The BMW e-Lottery is approved by the British Gaming Board and also Licensed by the International Association of Gaming Regulators (IAGR). This promotional lottery is the 3rd of its kind and we intend to sensitize the public. To begin the processing of your prize you are to contact our fiduciary claims department for more information as regards procedures to claim your prize.============================================  =========PUBLIC RELATIONS DEPARTMENT 7 DOCK WAY, SEFTON BUSINESS PARKLONDON, T40 4RTUNITED KINGDOM.NAME:MR ALEX JEFFERSONEmail: bmw_automobile@9.cnTelephone Number: +447014239847 ==================================================  === Contact him by providing him with your secret pin code X7PYWM2011 and your Reference Number: BMW:6678BMW45/09 You are also advised to provide him with the under listed information's as soon as possible: 1.Name in full.-----------------------------------2.Address.-----------------------------------------3.Nationality.------------------------------------4.Age.------------------------------------------------5.Occupation.------------------------------------6.Telephone Number.-------------------------7.Present Country.-----------------------------8.Sex-------------------------------------------------9.Fax [optional].---------------------------------10.Email address. ------------------------------ Please you are to provide him with the above listed details as soon as possible so he can begin with the processing of your prize winnings. Congratulations again from all our staff and thank you for being part of our promotional program. MR.LARRY DUKETHE DIRECTOR PROMOTIONSBMW PUBLIC RELATIONS DEPARTMENTUNITED KINGDOM -- This message has been scanned for viruses anddangerous content by OpenProtect(http://www.openprotect.com), and isbelieved to be clean.

----------


## ommohamed

STRICTLY AND CONFIDENTIAL
 :


Dear Friend   

I know that this mail will come to you as a surprise as we never met before. I am MR.Ibrahim Arwan, the manager of Auditing and Accounting section of Bank Of Africa (B.O.A) Ouagadougou Burkina Faso. I Hoped that you will not expose or betray this trust and confident that I am about to repose on you for the mutual benefit of our both families. I need your urgent assistance in transferring the sum of Fifteen Million Five Hundred Thousand united state dollars ($15.5mUSD) Immediately to your account. 

The fund has been dormant (in-active) for 10 years in our Bank here without any body coming for it. I want to release the fund to you as the nearest person to our deceased customer MR.Andreas Schranner (the owner of the account) who died a long with his supposed next of kin in air crash since on 31st July 2000. I don't want the fund to go into our Bank treasury as an abandoned fund, so this is the reason why I contacted you, so that my Bank will release the fund to you as the nearest person to the deceased customer.   

For more information about the crash you can visit this site: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/ world/europe/859479.stm  

Please I would like you to keep this proposal as a top secret and delete it if you are not interested. Upon receipt of your reply, I will give you more details regarding this transaction and also note that you will have 40% of the above mentioned amount if you agree to help me execute this business. And also after the funds has been transfered into your bank account you will take 10% out as a compensation for the expenses you will make in this transaction and 50% is for me. I need to hear from you urgent so that I will give you more information regarding this transaction. 

Your Full Name.......................... .? 
Your Sex........................... ......?
Your Age........................... ......?
Your Country....................... ......?
Marital Status........................ ...?
Your Occupation.................... ......?
Your Personal Mobile N°...................?
Your Personal Fax N°......................?

Waiting for your urgent response so that we will starts immediately. 

Best Regards, 
MR.Ibrahim Arwan

----------


## ommohamed

Ticket 56475600545 188‏
2:50 PM 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details Taylor, Jane Taylor, Janejtaylor@ufsclt.org

Send email
Find email Add to contacts
From: Taylor, Jane (jtaylor@ufsclt.org) 
Sent: Saturday, May 07, 2011 2:50:12 PM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. 
Wait, it's safe!
Dear e-MAIL Winner,Your email address won £850,000.00GBP in this month UK NATIONAL LOTTERY E-mail online draw.To file for your claim, contact our agent Mr. Alex White with the details below(Full Names, Contact Address, Country, Age, Sex, Occupation &Telephone numbers) to this Email: uknlclaimsdpart2011@hotmail.co.ukPhone Number: Tel:+44 7024067713MODE OF PAYMENTOption (1) Via Courier DeliveryOption (2) Via Bank Wire TransferNote: This is an automatic message do not click on your reply button send all details to the below Email: uknlclaimsdpart2011@hotmail.co.ukYours Sincerely,Name Jean-Louis Laurens(Web-Email Information Manager)(Note: This is a computer-generated letter, no signature is required.)

----------


## ommohamed

CONTACTS ME FOR MORE DETAILS‏
2:07 PM 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details Issa Adamu Add to contacts
From: Issa Adamu (issaadamu55@gmail.com)  
Sent: Saturday, May 07, 2011 2:07:48 PM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. 
Wait, it's safe! | I'm not sure, show content
FROM THE DESK OF DR.ISSA ADAMU
AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING MANAGER,
BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A)
OUAGADOUGOU-BURKINA FASO.

Dear Friend,

I am the manager of auditing and accounting department of BANK OF AFRICA (B.O.A) here in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso. In my department we discovered an abandoned sum of US$20.5m dollars (Twenty Million Five Hundred Thousand US dollars) in an account that belongs to one of our foreign customer (MR. RICHARD BURSON from Florida, U.S.A) who died along with his entire family on November 1999 in a plane crash.For more informations about the crash you can visit this site: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/502503.stm 

Since we got information about his death, we have been expecting his next of kin to come over and claim his money because we can not release it unless some body applies for it as next of kin or relation to the deceased as indicated in our banking guidlings and laws but unfortunately we learnt that all his supposed next of kin or relation died alongside with him at the plane crash leaving nobody behind for the claim. It is therefore upon this discovery that I now decided to make this business proposal to you,so that the money can be release to you as the next of kin or relation to the deceased for safety and subsequent disbursement since nobody will come for it and we don't want this money to go into the bank treasury as unclaimed dormant fund.

The banking law and guidline here stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed after twlve years the money will be transfered into the bank treasury as unclaimed dormant fund. The request of foreigner as next of kin in this business is occassioned by the fact that the customer was a foreigner and a Burkinabe like me can not stand as next of kin to a foreigner.

I agreed that 40% of this money will be for you as a respect to the provision of a foriegn account ,10% will be set aside for expenses incurred during the business and 50% would be for me.Thereafter, I will visit your country for disbursement according to the percentage indicated Therefore, to enable the immediate transfer of this fund to you arranged,you must apply first to the bank as relation or next of kin to the deceased customer with a text of application that i will send to you,but before i send to you the text of application form,I will like you to send me the following informatios

1.NAME IN FULL:................................
2.ADDRESS:.......................................
3.NATIONALITY:.................................. .
4.AGE:............................................  .
5.Sex.............................................  .
6.OCCUPATION:.....................................  .
7.MARITAL STATUS:.................................. 
8.PRIAVTE PHONE NO............................................
9.PRIVATE FAX NO:.............................................
10.ATTACH COPY OF YOUR IDENTIFICATION...........................

so i will like you to send to me those informations for easy and effective communication.Upon receipt of your reply, I will send to you by fax or email the text of the application form.I will not fail to bring to your notice that this transaction is hitch-free and that you should not entertain any atom of fear as all required arrangements have been made for the transfer. You should contact me immediately as soon as you receive this letter,if only you are intrested and ready to help. Trusting to hear from you immediately. 

DR.ISSA ADAMU
MANAGER AUDITING AND ACCOUNTING DEPARTMENT
BANK OF AFRICA 













CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
YOU WON 2,500,000.00 UNITED STATE DOLLARS!!!
Dear Lucky Winner,
We are Pleased to inform you that your email was selected among the winning numbers of the recently Lotto conducted from the Lottery Company and we shall be glad if you can claim your prize, please respond to this mail within 72 hours otherwise we will assume that you are not interested.
We conduct the Lotto using Lotto as part of our tax relief program set up by the International Lottery Board and Yahoo Inc, on this note we congratulate you and wish you best of luck as you claim the prize attached to this Lotto.
HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE
These are your identification numbers. 
Ticket number.....................085-12876077-09
Serial number.......................51390-0
Lucky number...................03-05-12-14-28-38
Ref number...................N.EGS/3662367114/13
You are to send the completed verification form below to the coordinator whose email address is given above so that you will be advised on what to do to get your prize money. Congratulations once more!!
1.FULL NAME.............................
2.COUNTRY OF ORIGIN......................
3.PRESENT ADRESS.........................
4.POSTCODE...............................
5.DATE OF BIRTH..........................
6.OCCUPATION.............................
7.SEX.....................................
8.TELEPHONE NUMBER........................
9.FAX NUMBER(IF ANY)......................
10.MARITAL STATUS..........................
Remember, all prize money must be claimed not later than 30 days of receiving this notification. Any claim not made by this date will be returned to HER MAJESTYS DEPARTMENT OF THE TREASURY. And also be informed that 10% of your lottery winning belongs to (THE PROMOTIONS COMPANY). Because they are the company that bought your ticket and played the lottery in your name.
Note also that this 10% will be remitted after you have received your winnings prize, because the money is insured in your name already.
THAILAND CONTACT PERSON: MR. KANE IVA.
(Winner’s directorate office)
E-Mail:coordinator_offices@yahoo.co.jp
TEL:+(66)875525270
Office Fax: + (66) 261-382-62
LOTTERY CO-ORDINATOR.
Sincerely,
Yahoo! Customer Care

----------


## ommohamed

Mr.Jeremy Bucho Mr.Jeremy Buchopinprivate777@att.net

Send email
Find email Add to contactsTo dr_hytham@hotmail.com
From: www-data@nwind.info on behalf of Mr.Jeremy Bucho (pinprivate777@att.net)  
Sent: Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:29:20 PM 
To:  .com 


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. 
Wait, it's safe!
Business ProposalFrom:Mr.Jeremy BuchoBank UBS AG SwitzerlandPostfach 8098 ZurichSwitzerlandPostal Account: 80-2-2SWIFT: UBSW CH ZH 80A www.ubs.comEmail:buchojeremy44@gmail.com  Good Day,  I am an investment consultant working with Bank UBS AG Zurich at their offshore department Zurich Switzerland. I will be happy to work this deal out with you if you have a corporate or personal Bank Account and if you are capable to keep TOP SECRET. I need strong Assurance that you will never let me down, if I transfer this money to your account.  During one of our periodic auditing I discovered a dormant accounts with holding balance of US$42,759,000.00 {Forty Two Millon seven hundred an fifty Nine Thousand US Dollars only} Sometimes a person will open a bank account, deposit money, and then disappear into the tin air. Banks are not always able to find out what has become of these silent customers, or to know whether they should follow up on requests from people who claim to be heirs to the accounts.  The main problem is that the customer resides abroad and, due to bank secrecy, the bank cannot publish notices in the international press to locate the depositaries. This has led the majority of Swiss banks to refrain from opening small-deposit accounts for foreign customers; for fear that they will forget that the account exists.  It has happened in the past, however, that customers pass away and their heirs can neither prove the death, nor their heir ship.  This was a frequent occurrence during the wartime periods, and the banks have now set up a simple, rapid resolution procedure operating to their customers' advantage. Dormant assets are defined as any assets deposited with a bank (i.e. an account, a custody account or a safety-deposit box) for which there has been no contact with the customer in the bank's files for the last ten years or more. I am constrained to issue more details about this business until your response is received. If you know that you are capable to handle large or small amount on trust and can keep secret and ready to take 45% of any amount I transfer to your account from the dormant account and I will take 55%, send your account information's by return mail. Tell me more about yourself, while I look forward to receive the above information.  I want to re-assure you that this business is risk free and you can send an empty account to receive the funds, provided that the account is capable to receive incoming funds.  Look forward to discuss this opportunity further with you in detail. Please email me back on this mail address: buchojeremy44@gmail.com Or provide me with your phone number for discussion of this transaction in further details.  Thank you for your time and attention.  Regards,  Mr.Jeremy Bucho

----------


## ommohamed

STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL‏
12:27 PM 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details Mr. JAMES DUBE Mr. JAMES DUBEkassa453@att.net

Send email
Find email Add to contacts
From: Mr. JAMES DUBE (kassa453@att.net)  
Sent: Saturday, May 07, 2011 12 :27: 18 PM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. 
Wait, it's safe!
From Mr. JAMES DUBE Contact Number +27 788 384 276 E-Mail:james55dube@yahoo.comSouth Africa Johannesburg  STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL  Compliment of the day, May I have the pleasure of introducing myself? I am Mr. James Dube a senior staff and chairman of Tender Board Committee on the award of contracts in Department of Works and Housing here in South Africa. I got your contact E-mail address through the internet in my search to find a trustworthy person on whom I can repose confidence for colossal international money transaction.  My aim of sending this "business proposal" to you is to solicit for your assistance and co-operation to transfer some huge amount of fund into your account overseas. Therefore, this communication should be held in high confidence.  My colleague and I in the Department of Works & Housing wish to transfer into a safe and secured account overseas, the sum of twenty five MILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND UNITED STATES DOLLARS (US$25.5M) which is over-invoiced amount from contracts we awarded to foreign contractors who have been duly paid on completion of their various contracts. This money right now is in a coded account in the Reserve Bank of South Africa.  However, by virtue of our position as civil servants, we cannot acquire these funds in our names or in the names of companies here in South Africa. I therefore asked by my colleague on trust and sincerity to look for a reliable international outfit partner abroad into whose account the sum of US$25.5 Million would be transferred. We have agreed on the following sharing ratio if you accept our proposal. Sixty percent (60%) for us and thirty percent (30%) for you, the Account owner (5%) will be for expenses both parties Might have incurred during the process of the transferring, and (5%) will be preserved for helping the helpless people, like charity organization and motherless babies.  My choice of you for this transaction is basically hanged on your field and profession, hence this business proposal. If you are interested in this deal, I will require some information's from you in order to affect the transfer of the money. Please, be informed that we shall commence processing of claims of payment once we receive your interest from you, and the funds will get into your account within Five (5) working days by Telegraphic Transfer (T.T).  Note that this transaction is 100% risk free. Do acknowledge the receipt of this letter by indicating your interest in the transaction and also including your direct contact details such as your telephone and fax numbers for easy communication or call me on the above numbers as reconfirmed  My Private l+27 788 384 276 Private email:james55dube@yahoo.com  Best Regards  Mr. James Dube

----------


## ommohamed

Dear Customer!!!‏
12:18 PM 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details Fedex Courier Service® Fedex Courier Service®info@fedex.com

Send email
Find email Add to contacts
From: Fedex Courier Service® (info@fedex.com)  
Sent: Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:18:40 PM 
To:   


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. 
Wait, it's safe!



Dear Customer!!! We have been waiting for you to contact us for your Confirm ablePackage that is registered with us for shipping to your residentialLocation. We had thought that your sender gave you our contactDetails. It may interest you to know that a letter is also added toYour package. We understand that the content of your package itself is a BankDraft worth of $750,000.00 USD, FedEx does not ship money in CASH or inCHEQUES but Bank Drafts are shippable. The package is registered withUs for mailing by your colleague from United Nations Organization, andYour colleague explained that he is from the U.S.A but he is currentlyIn Africa for a three (3) months Surveying Project as he works with aConsultant firm in Nigeria, We are sending you this email because yourPackage is been registered on a Special Order. For your information, theVAT & Shipping charges as well as Insurance fees have been paid by yourColleague before your package was registered. Note that the payment thatis made on the Insurance, Premium & Clearance Certificates, are to certifyThat the Bank Draft is not a Drug Affiliated Fund (DAF). This will help youAvoid any form of query from the Monetary Authority of your country. However, you will have to pay a sum of $126.00 USD to the FedEx DeliveryDepartment being full payment for the Security Keeping Fee of the parcelBeen registered by your colleague, FedEx Company as stated in our privacyTerms & condition page. Send your Postal address, telephone and your nameIn full this is mandatory to reconfirm your Postal address and telephone.Please note that packages are not shipped nor delivered on Saturday,Sunday and on holidays. If your order has been placed on any of these days,Then it may be shipped the following business day.Kindly complete the below form and send it to the FEDEX DELIVERY POSTWith the below informations.This is mandatory to reconfirm yourPostal address and telephone numbers.FULL NAMES:TELEPHONE:POSTAL ADDRESS:SEX:CITY:STATE:OCUPATION:COUNTRY:FEDEX DELIVERY POSTEmail: fedexonlinedeliveryservice@gncn.netPhone number: +234-8051533794Contact Person: Tom Robert. **ALL PACKAGES ARE SIGNATURE REQUIRED.If you have any other questions or concerns,Please feel free to contact us betweenMonday ? Friday: 9:00am ? 9:00pm ESTSaturdays: 10:00am ? 5:00pm ESTSundays: 10:00am - 4:00pm ESTHave a great day!Federal Express Co-operation.FedEx Online Team Management.All rights reserved. © 1995-2011.

----------


## ommohamed

UR MUTUAL BUSINESS UNDERSTANDINGn‏
5/6/2011 
Reply  ▼Delete
Not junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details MR.OGILE KEN MR.OGILE KENogileken@yahoo.co.jp

Send email
Find email Add to contactsTo dr_hytham@hotmail.com
From: MR.OGILE KEN (ogileken@yahoo.co.jp)  
Sent: Friday, May 06, 2011 11 :34: 04 PM 
To.com 


Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. 
Wait, it's safe!
Dear Friend. My name is Mr. Ogile Ken, an Accountant with a bank in west Africa. I will like you to indicate your interest to receive the transfer of US$16.5 Million. I got your contact from the Internet on my search for Honest/ Reliable person or company to execute this business together.  SUBJECT: After due consideration, I have fully agreed to privately invest extensively in a very business venture. I am intending to retire from government services to private business I decided to contact you for an urgent business proposal. I have decided to deal with a neutral person like you because of the nature of the transaction as I will equally be happy to arrange with you on terms of trade and possible transfer of the funds needed for the investment into your company’s account or personal account.  To enable me start the process and remittance of the fund into your bank account successfully within 7 banking days, I need the following information from you by e-mail: 1.Full name:2.Address:3.Country:4. Private cell phone:5. Occupation:6. Age. Note that as soon as I receive this information i forwarded it the appropriate departments for final processing and approvals. With the modalities I have worked out to makes it possible for you to act as the next of kin to my late customer whose account is presently dormant for claims who died 10 years ago with his family in a car accident. This transfer is 100% risk free having done all the underground works locally for the smooth transfer of the fund into your bank account within the shortest period. I advised that you should keep this transaction a top secret and rest all correspondence to e-mail or phone only, because I am occupying a sensitive position in the government circle and also this is once in a lifetime opportunity. Finally I want you to assure me that you will work on my instruction and my own share of the money will be safe. You will be rewarded with (40% which is 6.6 million) of the total sum for your honest assistance and co-operation, (60% which is 9.9 Million) remain for me. Contact me by return mail for any question and further discussion . Awaiting your urgent response. Best regards, Mr.Ogile Ken

----------


## darshh2004

> (No Subject)‏
> From:  francisco lopez pedregosa (pacordoba87@hotmail.com)  
>  You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
> Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 1:37:26 PM 
> To:  lbarfuss@msn.com 
> 
> You can work from home
> 
> 
> ...



الجماعة دول ايه حكايتهم .. نصابين برده ولا إيه؟
أرجو الرد

----------

